# The New and Improved what song are you listening to now thread!



## SinisterMotives

Alice Cooper - No More Mr. Nice Guy


----------



## jimnyc

Michael Crawford - Music of the night


----------



## wonderwench

Montell Jordan - Get it on tonight


----------



## SinisterMotives

Alice in Chains - I Stay Away


----------



## jimnyc

Adam Sandler - At a medium pace

Earlier thread reminded me of this song. It's still as funny as I remember.


----------



## SinisterMotives

Alice in Chains - Rain When I Die



> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Adam Sandler - At a medium pace
> 
> Earlier thread reminded me of this song. It's still as funny as I remember.   *



I listened to that one earlier this morning. Damn that's a funny song! :happy2:


----------



## wonderwench

TLC - Ain't 2 Proud 2 Beg


----------



## SinisterMotives

Alison Moyet - Steal Me Blind


----------



## SinisterMotives

Allman Brothers Band - Midnight Rider


----------



## SinisterMotives

Ambrosia - Biggest Part of Me


----------



## wonderwench

The Pretenders - Night in My Veins


----------



## SinisterMotives

The Pretenders - Night in My Veins


----------



## wonderwench

Copy Cat!


:


----------



## SinisterMotives

America - Ventura Highway



> _Originally posted by wonderwench _
> *Copy Cat!
> 
> 
> : *



As if!


----------



## SinisterMotives

America - You Can Do Magic


----------



## wonderwench

Tori Amos - Crucify


----------



## SinisterMotives

Ami Stewart - Knock on Wood

(Yeah, disco baby!)


----------



## SinisterMotives

Andrews Sisters - Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy


----------



## SinisterMotives

Andrews Sisters - Mr. Sandman


----------



## SinisterMotives

Andy Gibb - I Just Want To Be Your Everthing


----------



## wonderwench

Van Morrison - Tupelo Honey


----------



## SinisterMotives

Andy Kim - Rock Me Gently


----------



## SinisterMotives

The Animals - House of the Rising Sun


----------



## SinisterMotives

Eric Burden and the Animals - We Gotta Get Out of this Place


----------



## SinisterMotives

Avril Lavigne - Anything But Ordinary


----------



## SinisterMotives

B.J. Thomas - Another Somebody Done Somebody Wrong Song


----------



## SinisterMotives

B-52s - Roam


----------



## SinisterMotives

Baby Animals - Rush You


----------



## SinisterMotives

Badfinger - No Matter What You Are


----------



## SinisterMotives

Bananarama - Cruel Summer


----------



## SinisterMotives

Barry White - You Sexy Thing


----------



## jimnyc

Will Smith - Just the two of us


----------



## SinisterMotives

Bay City Rollers - Saturday Night



> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Will Smith - Just the two of us *



I like that one too!


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by SinisterMotives _
> *Bay City Rollers - Saturday Night*



S - A - TUR - DAY - NIGHT! gayness at it's best!


----------



## jimnyc

Whitesnake - Too many tears


----------



## SinisterMotives

Beach Boys - Barbara Ann (with studio out takes)


----------



## eric

> gayness at it's best



Gayer than Y-M-C-A ?


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by eric _
> *Gayer than Y-M-C-A ? *



NOTHING is that gay!


----------



## SinisterMotives

Ben Folds Five - Brick

 The topic of this thread is "What Song Are You Listening To Right Now?", not "I Think What You're Listening To Is Gay".


----------



## SinisterMotives

Ben Folds Five - Wandering


----------



## Dan

Nancy Sinatra - Bang Bang


----------



## SinisterMotives

Billy Idol - Dancing With Myself


----------



## Dan

Prince - Little Red Corvette


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Dan _
> *Prince - Little Red Corvette *



GAY!  just kidding!

AC-DC - Back in black


----------



## SinisterMotives

Billy Idol - White Wedding

(And "Little Red Corvette" is the friggin' _bomb_!)


----------



## Dan

Oasis - Wonderwall


----------



## SinisterMotives

Billy Joel - Allentown


----------



## janeeng

Taliban blues, given by jimnyc!!! hahahahaha


----------



## SinisterMotives

Billy Joel - Pressure



> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Taliban blues, given by jimnyc!!! hahahahaha *



You're tho thilly! :


----------



## janeeng

HAHAHAHAHAHA!  truly I really am right now! couple of drinks and this is the outcome!!!:


----------



## SinisterMotives

Billy Ocean - Caribbean Queen



> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA!  truly I really am right now! couple of drinks and this is the outcome!!!: *



So... is there a song you're listening to that you'd like to post in this thread about (what a coincidence!) what song you're listening to? :


----------



## SinisterMotives

Billy Ocean - Loverboy

I wanna be yo' lover lover mmm...
I wanna be yo' lover lover loverboy... :happy2:


----------



## janeeng

Actually, I was listening to the pretenders - I'll stand by you!!!! 

Shit, I wish someone would!


----------



## SinisterMotives

Black Crowes - She Talks to Angels


----------



## eric

Marvin Gay - Sexual Healing !!!


----------



## eric

Next comes the Moody Blues - In search of the lost cord !

Absolutely awsome  !!!!


----------



## jimnyc

Night Ranger - Sister Christian


----------



## SinisterMotives

Black Sabbath - Iron Man


----------



## jimnyc

Ozzy - Dreamer


----------



## janeeng

Brady bunch - sunshine day! hahahaha


----------



## eric

Pink Floyd - Great gig in the sky !


----------



## SinisterMotives

Black Sabbath - Paranoid


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Brady bunch - sunshine day! hahahaha *



is it ok to call this one gay?


----------



## jimnyc

Paul McCartney & The Wings - Band on the run


----------



## SinisterMotives

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *is it ok to call this one gay?   *



Yeah, that one's pretty fucking gay! :rotflmao:


----------



## SinisterMotives

Ozzy Osbourne - Sweet Leaf


----------



## eric

Joan Jett - Crimson and Clover !


----------



## jimnyc

Pink Floyd - Confortably Numb


----------



## janeeng

ZZ top - she's got legs!


----------



## jimnyc

Puddle of Mud - She fucking hates me


----------



## SinisterMotives

Blondie - Atomic


----------



## janeeng

Afroman - because I got high! hahahaha, Jim's speical!


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Afroman - because I got high! hahahaha, Jim's speical! *



Email that to me!!! I lost it during my last format!!


----------



## janeeng

DONE!!! 

Avril  Lavigne - damn cold night! my daughter loves it!


----------



## eric

> ZZ top - she's got legs



She knows how to use them !!!


----------



## janeeng

I know I can!!!!!!



Cold play - clocks!


----------



## Dan

Flaming Lips - Fight Test


----------



## Dan

> Cold play - clocks!



Good one. Have you heard "The Scientist" yet? Great song.


----------



## janeeng

James Taylor - going to Carolina!


----------



## eric

John Denver - Annies Song !

Sounds stupid but that song really gets to me !!!


----------



## janeeng

Ah, good song eric!

J. Lo's - baby I love you!!!!


----------



## SinisterMotives

Blue Oyster Cult - Debbie Denise


----------



## janeeng

Joe cocker - with a little help from my friends


----------



## SinisterMotives

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Joe cocker - with a little help from my friends *



Yeah, baby! That's _the_ version of that song right there!


----------



## SinisterMotives

Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the Reaper


----------



## janeeng

Yeah, baby! That's the version of that song right there

Damn, you know it!!!

Motley Crue - Live Wire


----------



## SinisterMotives

Blues Brothers - Gimme Some Lovin'


----------



## janeeng

Ozzy Osbourne's - Shot in the Dark!!!


----------



## SinisterMotives

Blues Brothers - _Peter Gun_ Theme


----------



## Dan

Josie and the Pussycats soundtrack - Spin Around


----------



## janeeng

Josie and the pussy - cats!! ahahahah!

Pat Benetar - Invinsible


----------



## SinisterMotives

Blues Image - Ride Captain Ride


----------



## Dan

> Josie and the pussy - cats!! ahahahah!



Good music, man.

Josie and the Pussycats - Shapeshifter


----------



## SinisterMotives

Bo Donaldson and the Heywoods - Billy Don't Be a Hero


----------



## janeeng

Poison - talk dirty to me!


----------



## SinisterMotives

Bob Seger - Against the Wind


----------



## Dan

> Bob Seger - Against the Wind



Damn, that song brings back memories for me. There was a time a few years ago when I couldn't even listen to the thing. Great song, though!


----------



## janeeng

Roxette - fading like a flower!


----------



## SinisterMotives

Book of Love - I Touch Roses


----------



## SinisterMotives

Boston - Amanda


----------



## SinisterMotives

Buddy Holly - Peggy Sue


----------



## janeeng

Damn, I love Buddy Holly!

Roy Orbison - only the lonely!


----------



## SinisterMotives

Buddy Holly - That'll Be the Day


----------



## SinisterMotives

Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth


----------



## SinisterMotives

Cake - I Will Survive


----------



## janeeng

The Verve - bitte sweet Symphony! a song truly about me!


----------



## SinisterMotives

Cake - The Distance


----------



## janeeng

U2 - where the streets have no name


----------



## SinisterMotives

Candlebox - Far Behind


----------



## janeeng

3 doors down - here without you!


----------



## SinisterMotives

Captain and Tenille - Do That to Me One More Time


----------



## janeeng

Afroman - let's all get drunk tonight!! haha, alredy been there!


----------



## SinisterMotives

Captain and Tenille - Love Will Keep Us Together



> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Afroman - let's all get drunk tonight!! haha, alredy been there! *



Buwahahahaaaaaaa!!! I have their song "Then I Got High". I still have a bunch of stoner tunes although I quit smoking weed last year.


----------



## janeeng

hahahah, I happened to find this one, Jim downloaded one day here!!!


Autograph -   Turn up the radio


----------



## SinisterMotives

Carl Carlton - She's a Bad Mama Jama


----------



## janeeng

Bay city Rollers - Saturday Night!


----------



## SinisterMotives

Carl Douglas - Kung Fu Fighting



> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Bay city Rollers - Saturday Night! *



Muwahahaaa!!! Jim said that song was gay earlier. Come to think of it, everyone says that song is gay. I wonder why?


----------



## janeeng

hahahah! I don't know, but I scrolled down and it is Saturday night!

Billy Idol - hot in the city!


----------



## SinisterMotives

Carly Simon - Haven't Got time for the Pain


----------



## janeeng

Bobby Darlin - Oh where oh where can my baby be!


----------



## SinisterMotives

Carly Simon - You're So Vain


----------



## SinisterMotives

Carol Burnett and Tim Curry - Easy Street


----------



## SinisterMotives

Carole King - It's Too Late


----------



## janeeng

Boyz II men - End of the Road


----------



## SinisterMotives

Letters to Cleo - Dangerous Type


----------



## SinisterMotives

Linkin Park - In the End


----------



## SinisterMotives

Lionel Ritchie and Alabama - Deep River Woman


----------



## Dan

Green Day - I Was There


----------



## SinisterMotives

The Cure - A Forest (from _The Cure in Orange_)


----------



## SinisterMotives

The Cure - A Strange Day (from _The Cure in Orange_)


----------



## wonderwench

Craig Chaquico - Beyond Words


----------



## Dan

Weezer - My Name is Jonas


----------



## wonderwench

Crash Test Dummies - Mmm Mmm


----------



## jimnyc

Billy Joel - My Life


----------



## jimnyc

Rush - Tom Sawyer


----------



## wonderwench

CCR - Travelin' Band


----------



## wonderwench

CCR - Susie Q


----------



## SinisterMotives

The Cure - Why Can't I Be You?


----------



## SinisterMotives

Curve - Come Clean


----------



## SinisterMotives

Curve - Falling Free


----------



## MtnBiker

Thin Lizzy - The Cowboy Song


----------



## SinisterMotives

Curve - Something Familiar


----------



## MtnBiker

Robert Plant - Big Log


----------



## SinisterMotives

Curve - The Colour Hurts


----------



## MtnBiker

Man I am out of touch, I don't even know who Curve is.


----------



## SinisterMotives

Curve - Till the Cows Come Home



> _Originally posted by MtnBiker _
> *Man I am out of touch, I don't even know who Curve is. *



It's a 90s British guitar-driven techno band. Toni Halliday is the lead singer. Dean Garcia plays bass. Cool stuff!


----------



## jimnyc

The Monkees - Daydream Believer


----------



## SinisterMotives

Diamond Rio - Two Dozen Roses


----------



## MtnBiker

Rush - Trees


----------



## SinisterMotives

Diana Ross - Upside Down


----------



## SinisterMotives

Dick Dale - _Pulp Fiction_ Theme


----------



## SinisterMotives

Digital Underground - The Humpty Dance


----------



## wonderwench

Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Cowgirl in the Sand


----------



## SinisterMotives

Divinyls - I Touch Myself


----------



## SinisterMotives

Dixie Chicks - Tonight the Heartache's on Me


----------



## SinisterMotives

Dixie Chicks - Wide Open Spaces


----------



## SinisterMotives

Dobie Grey - Drift Away


----------



## wonderwench

Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Down By The River


----------



## SinisterMotives

Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love You


----------



## wonderwench

Nelly Furtado - Turn Out The Light


----------



## SinisterMotives

Dolly Parton - Jolene


----------



## wonderwench

Stone Temple Pilots - Sour Girl


----------



## SinisterMotives

Don Henley - Boys of Summer


----------



## MtnBiker

Pink Floyd - Dogs


----------



## wonderwench

Labelle - Lady Marmalade


----------



## SinisterMotives

Don Henley - Dirty Laundry

_Well I could've been an actor
But I wound up here
I just have to look good
I don't have to be clear..._


----------



## wonderwench

The Isley Brothers - It's Your Thing


----------



## Jackass

Nah Nah nah nah.....nah nah nah nah..hey hey hey...GOODBYE!!

     

:clap1:


----------



## SinisterMotives

Elvis Presley - Kentucky Rain


----------



## wonderwench

Hot Chocolate - You Sexy Thing


----------



## MtnBiker

Queen - Tie Your Mother Down


----------



## SinisterMotives

Elvis Presley - Suspicious Minds


----------



## SinisterMotives

Emerson Lake and Palmer - Lucky Man


----------



## SinisterMotives

Emmylou Harris - Two More Bottles of Wine


----------



## wonderwench

Ian Dury - Sex & Drugs & Rock-n-roll


----------



## SinisterMotives

England Dan and John Ford Coley - I'd Really Love to See You Tonight


----------



## wonderwench

Joan Armatrading - I Love It When You Call Me Names


----------



## SinisterMotives

England Dan and John Ford Coley - Nights Are Forever Without You


----------



## wonderwench

Big Country - In A Big Country


----------



## SinisterMotives

Enigma - Sadeness


----------



## SinisterMotives

Enya - Orinoco Flow


----------



## wonderwench

I love that song, but right now I am listening to:

Blue Oyster Cult - Burning for you


----------



## SinisterMotives

Eric Carmen - Hungry Eyes


----------



## wonderwench

Blues Travleler - Hook


----------



## SinisterMotives

Eric Clapton - Bell Bottom Blues


----------



## wonderwench

Alison Moyet - Love Resurrection


----------



## SinisterMotives

Eric Clapton - I Shot the Sheriff


----------



## SinisterMotives

Eric Clapton - Layla


----------



## wonderwench

No Doubt - It's My Life


----------



## SinisterMotives

Eric Clapton - Mustang Sally


----------



## wonderwench

Matt Nathanson - Laid


----------



## wonderwench

Tori Amos - Sorta Fairytale


----------



## wonderwench

David Wilcox - Eye of the Hurricane


----------



## wonderwench

David Wilcox - After Your Orgasm


----------



## wonderwench

David Wilcox - That Hypnotizin' Boogie


----------



## jimnyc

Chris Farley - Fat guy in little coat


----------



## jimnyc

Aerosmith - Dream on


----------



## wonderwench

Barenaked Ladies - Lovers in a Dangerous Time


----------



## MtnBiker

Joey Wonder - Rack em up


----------



## wonderwench

Ben Harper - Diamonds on the Inside


----------



## wonderwench

David Wilcox - Chet Baker's Unsung Swan Song


----------



## wonderwench

David Wilcox - Eye of the Hurricane


----------



## MtnBiker

Erik Brown - Pointless


----------



## wonderwench

David Wilcox - Zydeco Stomp


----------



## wonderwench

David Wilcox - Downtown Came Uptown


----------



## wonderwench

King Missile - Detachable Penis


----------



## MtnBiker

Spirn - Neverending


----------



## wonderwench

Letters to Cleo - Dangerous Type


----------



## MtnBiker

The Nails - 88 Lines about 44 Women


----------



## 5.10 leader

Tori Amos - A Sorta Fairytale


----------



## 5.10 leader

Ten Years After - Spider In Your Web


----------



## jimnyc

Xenon - Safe (till the morning comes)


----------



## janeeng

Never heard of this band before, but like the song.

CASE - Missin you!


----------



## 5.10 leader

Curved Air - Vivaldi


----------



## 5.10 leader

Blodwyn Pig - It's Only Love


----------



## SinisterMotives

Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown


----------



## SinisterMotives

Gordon Lightfoot - Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald


----------



## 5.10 leader

Jeff Beck - Let Me Love You


----------



## 5.10 leader

Colosseum - The Road She Walked Before


----------



## 5.10 leader

Colosseum - Backwater Blues


----------



## SinisterMotives

Grateful Dead - Truckin'


----------



## SinisterMotives

Guess Who - Clap for the Wolfman


----------



## SinisterMotives

Guess Who - Green-Eyed Lady


----------



## SinisterMotives

Guess Who - Share the Land


----------



## SinisterMotives

Guess Who - These Eyes


----------



## 5.10 leader

Ten Years After - Spoonful


----------



## SinisterMotives

Hall and Oates - Private Eyes


----------



## wonderwench

Roxy Music - Turn You On


----------



## 5stringJeff

> _Originally posted by Dan _
> *Good music, man.
> 
> Josie and the Pussycats - Shapeshifter *



I love Josie and the Pussycats - the movie and the soundtrack!  In fact, it was one of the CD's on my car visor for about a year after the movie came out.

And Rachael Leigh Cook... rowr....


----------



## 5stringJeff

OK... at work, I listen to Launch, which is the streaming audio system that Yahoo runs.  It's a pretty neat system where you get to rate the music you like, and then, based on your tastes and the way that everyone else rates songs, it picks out other music that you might like.  It's a good deal, though the connection to Yahoo's servers don't always work well.

In the car, the ONLY cool radio station is 104.9.  To listen online, click here.  WARNING - web site not necessarily work-safe.


----------



## Dan

The Flaming Lips - Pilot Can at the Queer of God



> I love Josie and the Pussycats - the movie and the soundtrack! In fact, it was one of the CD's on my car visor for about a year after the movie came out.



Yeah, I listened to that CD forever, until I was totally burned out on it. I just recently found it and fell in love with it all over again. Did you know that all the songs were written by Matthew Sweet and Adam Schlesinger from Fountains of Wayne? If that doesn't mean anything to you, you need to check out Matthew Sweet's "100% Fun" or Fountains of Wayne's "Welcome Interstate Drivers", they're both great pop/rock records along the lines of Josie. I'm sure you probably hear Fountains...'s "Stacy's Mom", right?



> And Rachael Leigh Cook... rowr....



Yessir!


----------



## jimnyc

Sarah Brightman - Love changes everything


----------



## jimnyc

Skid Row - 18 and life


----------



## wonderwench

Matt Nathanson - Laid


----------



## wonderwench

Sugarloaf - Green-eyed Lady


----------



## wonderwench

The Style Council - Ever Changing Moods


----------



## jimnyc

Motley Crue - Time for change


----------



## wonderwench

ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin


----------



## wonderwench

Yaz - Situation


----------



## wonderwench

Soft Cell - Tainted Love

(I am having an 80s jones today.)


----------



## wonderwench

The Smiths - Bigmouth Strikes Again


----------



## wonderwench

Morrissey - Suedehead


----------



## Dan

Dido - White Flag


----------



## jimnyc

Garth Brooks - If tomorrow never comes


----------



## wonderwench

Romeo Void - Never Say Never


----------



## jimnyc

Journey - Don't stop believin


----------



## wonderwench

Roxette - The Look


----------



## jimnyc

White Lion - Goin home tonight


----------



## wonderwench

The Romantics - What I Like About You


----------



## 5.10 leader

J S Bach - Goldberg Variations


----------



## jimnyc

Damn Yankees - Where you goin now


----------



## jimnyc

Garbage - Cup of coffee


----------



## jimnyc

Joe Cocker - Have a little faith in me


----------



## jimnyc

Natalie and Nat King Cole - Unforgettable


----------



## wonderwench

Lush - Shake Baby Shake


----------



## Dan

> Garbage - Cup of coffee



Never would've pegged you for a Garbage fan. Cool!


----------



## wonderwench

Van Morrison - Tupelo Honey


----------



## jimnyc

Bee Gees - More than a woman to me


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Dan _
> *Never would've pegged you for a Garbage fan. Cool! *



Someone bragged about them on another board and mentioned that song. It's the only one I have and I don't know anything about them, but that song is damn good!


----------



## jimnyc

Bette Midler - The Rose


----------



## jimnyc

Linkin Park - In the end


----------



## janeeng

Rolling Stones - Out of tears


----------



## jimnyc

Alice in Chains - Man in the box


----------



## wonderwench

Barenaked Ladies - The Old Apartment


----------



## wonderwench

Jeffrey Gaines - In Your Eyes


----------



## wonderwench

Tom Rush - Urge for going.


----------



## wonderwench

Tom Rush - The Circle Game


----------



## wonderwench

Velvet Underground - Rock & Roll


----------



## jimnyc

Billy Joel - Just the way you are


----------



## wonderwench

Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Cinnamon Girl


----------



## Sandy73

christina Augulia ????  Beautiful

Work music it sux


----------



## wonderwench

Van Morrison - Tupelo Honey


----------



## jimnyc

Pink Floyd - Shine on you crazy diamond


----------



## Sandy73

DANCING QUEEN - ABBA


----------



## jon_forward

> _Originally posted by JAMES UHLRICH _
> *DANCING QUEEN - ABBA
> *



did ya have to dust the vinyl off????


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by jon_forward _
> *did ya have to dust the vinyl off???? *




I KNOW ITS CHEESY BUT I LOVE THAT SONG !!
ITS DEFINATLY A GUILTY PLEASURE !!


----------



## jon_forward

have to admit I do to...more from my era I believe


----------



## wonderwench

No Doubt - It's My Life


----------



## wonderwench

Letters to Cleo - Dangerous Type


----------



## wonderwench

The Pretenders - Night in My Veins


----------



## jon_forward

puddle of mud...


----------



## wonderwench

Roberta Flack - Killing Me Softly


----------



## jon_forward

hung up on a time frame WW??


----------



## wonderwench

I like music from a broad spectrum of decades.

Robert Flack - The First Time Every I Saw Your Face.

(Early in my career, I worked in the music biz for four years - the music jones is deeply ingrained.)


----------



## jon_forward

floyd has been tops with me today....sucky day and they take me to another time and place


----------



## wonderwench

I've never been able to get into floyd, although my husband is a fan. 

Now playing:

Barenaked Ladies - Lovers in a Dangerous time


----------



## jon_forward

I have noticed that more fellas than ladies are into floyd... I even listen to zappa every once in awhile...although I have to admit to a bit of herb with old frank


----------



## wonderwench

And I cannot get into Frank either.  I think he definitely is a Boi-thang.  I worked at a Zappa concert at Berkeley Community Theater when I was in college. Two poignant memories.  Frank insisted on beluga caviar with sour cream and BBQ potato chips for his dressing room - and his bodyguard, Mr. Smothers, nearly choked one of our security guards to death.  He was a freak.


Now playing:

A3 - Woke Up This Morning


----------



## wonderwench

Alana Davis - One Day


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by jon_forward _
> *have to admit I do to...more from my era I believe *




I WAS PROBABLY 5 OR 6 MAYBE WHEN THAT SONG WAS POPULAR..

I JUST REMEMBER WHEN I WAS STANDING IN THE BACK CENTER SEAT OF MY MOM'S BLUE RAMBLER JUST SINGING MY HEART OUT..

THE ERA BEFORE SEAT BELTS, CAR SEATS ETC...
GEE, WE ALL TURNED OUT OK WITHOUT THEM...MMM MAYBE NOT..


----------



## jon_forward

> _Originally posted by JAMES UHLRICH _
> *I WAS PROBABLY 5 OR 6 MAYBE WHEN THAT SONG WAS POPULAR..
> 
> I JUST REMEMBER WHEN I WAS STANDING IN THE BACK CENTER SEAT OF MY MOM'S BLUE RAMBLER JUST SINGING MY HEART OUT..
> 
> THE ERA BEFORE SEAT BELTS, CAR SEATS ETC...
> GEE, WE ALL TURNED OUT OK WITHOUT THEM...MMM MAYBE NOT.. *



most folks today think a blue rambler is a big ass house painted blue./....the time then was more....of a time of living life.,enjoying, smiling.....not experencing all the crap now a days....


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by jon_forward _
> *most folks today think a blue rambler is a big ass house painted blue./....the time then was more....of a time of living life.,enjoying, smiling.....not experencing all the crap now a days.... *



Amen...
Boy those were the days !!


----------



## jon_forward

thats no joke...when you turned on the radio it didnt come on rught away...tubes had to warm up a bit...and what the hell was FM???? sure wasnt on my dial....


----------



## Dan

I could never get into Pink Floyd. Too repetetive, I guess. It always seemed like the sort of thing I'd probably love if I was high, but since I'm not, I don't like it. However, "Wish You Were Here" is a pretty good song, though the Johnny Rzeznick/Fred Durst/Wes Borland remake from that 9/11 concert blows the original out of the water (and that means a lot coming from me, since I HATE HATE HATE fred durst).


----------



## jimnyc

Twisted Sister - We're not gonna take it


----------



## jimnyc

WASP - Hold on to my heart


----------



## jon_forward

ac/dc         highway to hell


----------



## wonderwench

Grateful Dead - Mama Tried


----------



## wonderwench

Grateful Dead - Playing In The Band


----------



## wonderwench

Grateful Dead - Sugar Magnolia


----------



## 5.10 leader

Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells 2003


----------



## Sandy73

sweet deams - eurithmics


----------



## 5.10 leader

Beth Orton - Touch me with your love


----------



## Bern80

Crystal Method - Legion of Boom (album)
The Darkness - Permission to Land (album)


----------



## wonderwench

Roberta Flack - The First Time Every I Saw Your Face


----------



## 5.10 leader

Fleetwood Mac - Need Your Love So Bad


----------



## wonderwench

Simply Red - Holding Back The Years


----------



## wonderwench

Sixpence None The Richer - Kiss Me


----------



## SinisterMotives

Zao - 5 Year Winter


----------



## SinisterMotives

Alison Moyet - Invisible


----------



## wonderwench

Toad The Wet Sprocket - Walk On The Ocean


----------



## SinisterMotives

George Jones - When Did You Stop Lovin' Me


----------



## SinisterMotives

Heart - Wait for an Answer


----------



## wonderwench

Toad The Wet Sprocket - Something To Say


----------



## SinisterMotives

Grim Reaper - See You in Hell


----------



## wonderwench

TLC - Ain't 2 Proud 2 Beg


----------



## jimnyc

Tesla - Come to me


----------



## eric

Paul Simon - Diamonds on the soles of her shoes !


----------



## 5.10 leader

Katie Melua - My Aphrodisiac Is You


----------



## SinisterMotives

Earth, Wind and Fire - After the Love Is Gone


----------



## 5.10 leader

Menuhin and Shankar - Raga Puriya Kalyan


----------



## Dan

U2 - All I Want is You


----------



## jimnyc

Dashboard Confessional - Hands down


----------



## Dan

> Dashboard Confessional - Hands down


  

Are you actually enjoying it, or was it just on your playlist?


----------



## jimnyc

I really never heard of them before you asked me to help find that song. I don't think I've ever heard of them again either! But this song is pretty damn good.


----------



## Dan

Yeah, they're not really that popular, but it's a good one. You should check out the rest of the songs on that EP, there's only 3 more, and they work great as a whole.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Dan _
> *Yeah, they're not really that popular, but it's a good one. You should check out the rest of the songs on that EP, there's only 3 more, and they work great as a whole. *



Burn 'em. Ship 'em. I'll listen to 'em!


----------



## Dan

Well, it's only 3 songs, it'd probably be easier for you to just, ummm... (wink wink) get the songs some other way. Here's the playlist for the whole CD:

1. For You to Notice
2. So Impossible
3. Remember to Breathe
4. Hands Down

Check it out, it's good stuff.


----------



## jimnyc

Couldn't find any of those, but now listening to:

Dashboard Confessional - A plain morning

This one is good too, Dan!


----------



## jimnyc

Dashboard Confessional - For you to notice

Another good one!


----------



## Dan

> Dashboard Confessional - A plain morning



Haven't heard that one yet. I'll have to check it out.

What version did you get of 'Notice'? There's a solo guitar version and also one with a band, they're both really good, the full band one is a little more laid-back. If you want, I can make a copy of their full-length CD, 'The Places You Have Come to Fear the Most'. It's still just guitar and vocals, but it's more dark, all about breakups. The title track off of that is probably my favorite song by them.


----------



## SinisterMotives

Jesus Jones - Right Here, Right Now


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Dan _
> *Haven't heard that one yet. I'll have to check it out.
> 
> What version did you get of 'Notice'? There's a solo guitar version and also one with a band, they're both really good, the full band one is a little more laid-back. If you want, I can make a copy of their full-length CD, 'The Places You Have Come to Fear the Most'. It's still just guitar and vocals, but it's more dark, all about breakups. The title track off of that is probably my favorite song by them. *



The one I have is with the band. Sounds like a female doing background vocals, no?


----------



## jimnyc

Otis Redding - Sitting on the dock of the bay


----------



## jimnyc

Ozzy Osbourne - Suicide solution


----------



## janeeng

Sponge Bob Square Pants!!! :


----------



## SinisterMotives

Peter Frampton - Do You Feel Like We Do (live)


----------



## jimnyc

REM - Everybody hurts


----------



## jon_forward

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Sponge Bob Square Pants!!! : *


----------



## SinisterMotives

Peter, Paul, and Mary - We'll Sing in the Sunshine


----------



## jimnyc

Robbie Williams - Angel


----------



## janeeng

Brady Bunch - Sunshine Day! Jim's favorite!


----------



## SinisterMotives

Pink Floyd - Shine on You Crazy Diamond (Part I-V)


----------



## janeeng

Joe Cocker - Mustang Sally


----------



## SinisterMotives

Cyndi Lauper - Money Changes Everything


----------



## janeeng

Peter Gabriel - in your eyes


----------



## jimnyc

Motley Crue - Time for change


----------



## janeeng

Billy Idol - eyes without a face


----------



## SinisterMotives

Dwight Yokam - Turn It On, Turn It Up, Turn Me Loose


----------



## SinisterMotives

Echobelly - Give Her a Gun


----------



## janeeng

Pearl Jam - last kiss


----------



## SinisterMotives

ELO - Strange Magic


----------



## janeeng

Loverboy - turn me loose


----------



## Dan

> Peter Gabriel - in your eyes





> Billy Idol - eyes without a face





> Pearl Jam - last kiss



Wow, Janeen, when did you start listening to such great songs?



> Loverboy - turn me loose



Disregard what I said earlier.:


----------



## Dan

Ryan Adams - Avalanche


----------



## janeeng

Dan, you creep, I missed what you said earlier! hahah! I listen to some good!

Gotta love this one this morning though!!! have this playing just for the Husband!!!!! : 

Linda Ronstadt - YOUR NO GOOD!!!!


----------



## SinisterMotives

Afroman - Then I Got High


----------



## janeeng

James Taylor - You've got a friend


----------



## SinisterMotives

Lionel Ritchie and Alabama - Deep River Woman


----------



## eric

Whitesnake - "When the children cry"


----------



## jimnyc

Guns n' roses - Mr. Brownstone


----------



## eric

Nazareth - Love hurts !


----------



## SinisterMotives

Motels - Suddenly Last Summer


----------



## SinisterMotives

Neil Young - Down By the River


----------



## jimnyc

Billy Joel - Lullaby (Goodnight, my angel)


----------



## janeeng

Elton John - Sad Songs


----------



## wonderwench

Bryan Ferry - Let's Stick Together


----------



## wonderwench

Bryan Ferry - Don't Think Twice, It's All Right


----------



## jimnyc

Kenny Rogers - Through the years


----------



## SinisterMotives

Low - Throw Out the Line


----------



## jimnyc

Triumph - Magic power


----------



## jimnyc

Dio - Rainbow in the dark


----------



## jimnyc

Joe Cocker - Up where we belong


----------



## jimnyc

Bon Jovi - You had me from hello


----------



## jimnyc

Adam Sandler - Somebody kill me


----------



## jimnyc

Kathy Mattea - Where've you been


----------



## Dan

MC Pee Pants - I Want Candy


----------



## jimnyc

Garth Brooks - Thunder rolls


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

the Refreshments- Mekong


----------



## deciophobic

until the end of time...2pac


----------



## deciophobic

> _Originally posted by Dan _
> *MC Pee Pants - I Want Candy *



yes, yes, yes...awesome.  athf is great!!!!


----------



## wonderwench

Santana - Why Don't You And I


----------



## jimnyc

Marc Cohn - Walking in Memphis


----------



## janeeng

Amanda Perez - Angel


----------



## wonderwench

Adam Sandler - A Medium Pace


----------



## wonderwench

Van Morrison - Into The Mystic


----------



## Moi

I remember you - skid row


----------



## Moi

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Lions & Ghosts - Passion
> 
> 
> Waking up, and getting my groove on!:cof: *


 Can I have a cup?  I don't have the energy to make some.


----------



## Moi

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Astral Plane - Painted Rain
> 
> 
> I dont know who the hell this band is, but the female singer is awesome!  Found it in the movie running red! *


 18 and life - skid row

jimmy just made me a cd of some cool songs.  yehaw!


----------



## Moi

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *I am sure your Hubby would do it for you!  Or are you just one of the many who needs me to replace the hubby for a day! *


 Ask him for me, will ya??  :


----------



## Moi

Never heard of her.

Can you take me higher - damn yankees

Anyone remember who the third yankee was??  I remember tommy shaw and ted nugent.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Moi _
> *Anyone remember who the third yankee was??  I remember tommy shaw and ted nugent. *



Jack Blades, bassist from Night Ranger.


----------



## janeeng

Ted Nugent, now that's a name I haven't heard in a very long time.


Case - missin you!


----------



## janeeng

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Louis Armstrong - Wonderful World
> 
> What a great song!  Seems it would serve the majority of this board well to give it a listen! *



Never heard of it, but will go see if I can get it - should be interesting!


----------



## janeeng

hahahaha, your right, I know that song - just snagged it from Kazaa!!!!!


----------



## Moi

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Louis Armstrong - Wonderful World
> 
> What a great song!  Seems it would serve the majority of this board well to give it a listen! *


 A very great song!!!


----------



## eric

Cat Stevens - Morning has broken !!


----------



## jimnyc

Alabama 3 - Woke up this morning (Sopranos theme)


----------



## eric

Elton John - Your song !


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Not too excited are ya? *



I'm tailgating waiting for it to start.


----------



## janeeng

Coldplay - clocks


----------



## jimnyc

Billy Joel - For the longest time


----------



## janeeng

John Waite - change


----------



## jimnyc

Billy Joel - Piano man


----------



## janeeng

WWF - Doink the clown!


----------



## jimnyc

Chicago - Along comes a woman


----------



## janeeng

Van Halen - summer nights


----------



## OCA

Oloi Yiortazoun Simera-Manolis Angelopoulos

Hehehe we'll see if anybody has heard that before.


----------



## janeeng

Could it be Greek? heheheheehe! I know me laka!!!!!



U2 - where the streets have no name!


----------



## OCA

Me thinks you mean malaka or could it have been laika which are popular love songs? hehehe If its malaka i'm called that by my friends about 50 times a day hehehe


----------



## janeeng

malaka - you know what I meant!! hahahhhah!!!! 

Todd Rundgren - Hello it's me


----------



## jimnyc

Enuff Z'nuff - New thing


----------



## jimnyc

Great White - Rock me


----------



## janeeng

Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs - Wooly Bully


----------



## jimnyc

Iron Maiden - The trooper


----------



## wonderwench

In honor of all the hoopla, sturm und drang regarding gay marriage, I am listening to:

Imperial Drag - Boy or a Girl


----------



## SinisterMotives

Smashing Pumpkins - 1979


----------



## SinisterMotives

Smashing Pumpkins - Beautiful


----------



## wonderwench

In keeping with today's theme:

The Smiths - Vicar in a Tutu


----------



## SinisterMotives

Smashing Pumpkins - Bodies


----------



## SinisterMotives

Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet with Butterfly Wings

_Despite all my rage I'm still just a rat in a cage
Despite all my rage I'm still just a rat in a cage
Despite all my rage I'm still just a rat in a cage
Despite all my rage I'm still just a rat in a cage
_


----------



## janeeng

Van Morrison - Into the Mystic


----------



## janeeng

Elton John - One more arrow


----------



## janeeng

Sammy Hagar - remember the heroes


----------



## janeeng

You got that right Evil!


Van Halen - dreams


----------



## OCA

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *   *



Just thought i'd put a wrinkle in the thread lol


----------



## OCA

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Minnie Ripperton - lovin' you *



You admit that? lol j/k


----------



## OCA

99% of the time i'm listening to Greek music but right now i'm listening to American and this should give you some insight to me.

Big City-Merle Haggard


----------



## OCA

Nobody In His Right Mind Would've Left Her-George Strait


----------



## jimnyc

Skid Row - 18 and life


----------



## SinisterMotives

Chiffons - Sweet Talking Guy


----------



## SinisterMotives

Chiffons - Tonight's the Night


----------



## wonderwench

Jet - Are You Gonna Be My Girl

(Please note - this is a righteous heterosexual song)


----------



## wonderwench

Johnny Lang - Red Light

(I think he is also hetero.)


----------



## wonderwench

King Missile - Detachable Penis

(Gender orientation unknown - but being detachable, does it matter?)


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by wonderwench _
> *King Missile - Detachable Penis
> 
> (Gender orientation unknown - but being detachable, does it matter?) *




Haha I love that song !


----------



## wonderwench

The Call - I Still Believe


----------



## wonderwench

Eleanor McEvoy - Precious Little


----------



## wonderwench

I love Stevie Ray! 

I think I will spark up:   Cold Shot!


----------



## janeeng

Bob Dylan - I shall be released


----------



## SinisterMotives

Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind


----------



## SinisterMotives

Allan Parsons Project - Eye in the Sky


----------



## lilcountriegal

Dobie Gray ~ Drift Away



> Styx - renegade



LOVE that song!  One of my fav by them.  Actually, they were one of the better concerts I've been to.


----------



## SinisterMotives

Eric Clapton - I Shot the Sheriff


----------



## SinisterMotives

Deep Purple - Woman From Tokyo


----------



## SinisterMotives

Dire Straits - Your Latest Trick


----------



## SinisterMotives

Curve - Something Familiar


----------



## SinisterMotives

Beck - Where It's At


----------



## SinisterMotives

Midnight Star - Operator


----------



## SinisterMotives

Ferlin Husky - Country Bumpkin


----------



## SinisterMotives

Sophie B. Hawkins - Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover


----------



## SinisterMotives

Guess Who - Green Eyed Lady


----------



## SinisterMotives

Alison Moyet - Steal Me Blind


----------



## SinisterMotives

Texas - In Our Lifetime


----------



## wonderwench

SM has a great tunes collection!  

The Ataris - Boys of Summer.


----------



## SinisterMotives

Cocteau Twins - Amelia


----------



## SinisterMotives

Gino Vannelli - I Just Wanna Stop


----------



## SinisterMotives

T. G. Sheppard - Party Time


----------



## SinisterMotives

Jim Stafford - Cow Patty


----------



## janeeng

Chris Isaak - Wicked Game


----------



## janeeng

Sugar Ray - Someday


----------



## janeeng

Simply Red - Sunrise


----------



## lilcountriegal

Crosby Stills & Nash ~ Southern Cross


----------



## SinisterMotives

Henry Gross - Shannon


----------



## SinisterMotives

Andy Gibb - Shadow Dancing


----------



## SinisterMotives

Van Morrison - Crazy Love


----------



## SinisterMotives

Lush - Sunbathing


----------



## SinisterMotives

B-52s - Roam


----------



## SinisterMotives

Billy Ocean - Loverboy


----------



## SinisterMotives

Eddie Murphy - Boogie in Your Butt


----------



## SinisterMotives

Three Dog Night - Black and White


----------



## SinisterMotives

Velvet Underground - Sweet Jane


----------



## SinisterMotives

Gene Autry - Back in the Saddle Again


----------



## SinisterMotives

George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today


----------



## janeeng

Eamon - I don't want you back


----------



## wonderwench

Santana - Why Don't You And I


----------



## wonderwench

The Flirtations - Nothing A Heartache


----------



## wonderwench

Gary Jules - Mad World


----------



## wonderwench

Jet - Are You Gonna Be My Girl


----------



## wonderwench

Lush - (500) Shake Baby Shake


----------



## wonderwench

Matt Nathanson - Laid


----------



## wonderwench

No Doubt - It's My Life


----------



## wonderwench

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by SinisterMotives _
> *Alice in Chains - I Stay Away *




Down in a hole is also nice by AIC. I know it's older music but still good.


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by SinisterMotives _
> *America - You Can Do Magic *




Sinester you could be a DJ in my house.


----------



## wonderwench

SM is a great DJ !!!!!!  I can Testify!


Mazzy Star - Fade Into You


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Taliban blues, given by jimnyc!!! hahahahaha *






Ahhhh the mighty Taliwhackers!


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by SinisterMotives _
> *Black Crowes - She Talks to Angels *




Ohhh that song rocks!!


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Night Ranger - Sister Christian *






Aweome tune bro!


----------



## wonderwench

Spin Doctor - Two Princes


----------



## SinisterMotives

MadMax,

If you have WinMX, let's set up a file swapping session. Here's my list. I have more on another computer that I can't get to just yet. 

http://binaryprophets.com/mp3_list.txt


----------



## SinisterMotives

The Cult - Edie (Ciao Baby)


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Pink Floyd - Confortably Numb *



Ahh yes, I swear we have more in common than you can know.


----------



## wonderwench

Sophie B. Hawkins - Damn, I Wish I Was Your Lover


----------



## SinisterMotives

Low - In the Drugs



> _Originally posted by wonderwench _
> *Sophie B. Hawkins - Damn, I Wish I Was Your Lover *



That song still kicks serious ass!


----------



## wonderwench

Soft Cell - Tainted Love '91 (12" Version)


----------



## SinisterMotives

The Cure - A Strange Day


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by SinisterMotives _
> *MadMax,
> 
> If you have WinMX, let's set up a file swapping session. Here's my list. I have more on another computer that I can't get to just yet.
> 
> http://binaryprophets.com/mp3_list.txt *




Sounds good to me, let me know what you want and if I don't have it, I'll get it.  ANd yes I do use WINMX...


----------



## SinisterMotives

> _Originally posted by MadMax _
> *Sounds good to me, let me know what you want and if I don't have it, I'll get it.  ANd yes I do use WINMX... *



I honestly can't think of anymore files I want, but sometimes I'll see something on someone's list and it'll remind me of something else. That why I start threads like this everywhere I go.


----------



## wonderwench

The Style Council - Ever Changing Moods


----------



## SinisterMotives

Eddie Murphy and Joe Piscopo - Honeymooners Rap


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by SinisterMotives _
> *The Cure - A Strange Day *




I don't really know how to list the songs I have on my computer, but it is quite extensive and I consider my self a conisseur of music. But not a spelling major.


----------



## SinisterMotives

> _Originally posted by MadMax _
> *I don't really know how to list the songs I have on my computer, but it is quite extensive and I consider my self a conisseur of music. But not a spelling major. *



What I do is stick them all in one folder and use the *Add > Add directory...* button at the bottom of Winamp to load them all into my playlist. Then I click *Sort > Randomize order* several times to thoroughly shuffle them so I don't end up listening to a billion songs in a row by the same artist.


----------



## wonderwench

The Stereophonics - Maybe Tomorrow


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by SinisterMotives _
> *I honestly can't think of anymore files I want, but sometimes I'll see something on someone's list and it'll remind me of something else. That why I start threads like this everywhere I go.  *




O.K. I am PiEdPiPeR293 and you are welcome to browse... I have a lot of other stuff that is other directories and I will share...


----------



## SinisterMotives

Irish Rovers - Wasn't That a Party?


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by SinisterMotives _
> *What I do is stick them all in one folder and use the Add > Add directory... button at the bottom of Winamp to load them all into my playlist. Then I click Sort > Randomize order several times to thoroughly shuffle them so I don't end up listening to a billion songs in a row by the same artist. *




I will do that, good idea!


----------



## SinisterMotives

> _Originally posted by MadMax _
> *O.K. I am PiEdPiPeR293 and you are welcome to browse... I have a lot of other stuff that is other directories and I will share... *



I think I may have seen you in my queue once. My username is Bart Stutton. There's some other guy running around with that name too, but he uses funky ASCII characters in his username.


----------



## wonderwench

Tori Amos - Sorta Fairytale


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by SinisterMotives _
> *Eddie Murphy and Joe Piscopo - Honeymooners Rap *


\


What genre do you prefer? I can suggest some songs that I like


----------



## SinisterMotives

Chuck Berry - Maybeline


----------



## SinisterMotives

> _Originally posted by MadMax _
> *What genre do you prefer? I can suggest some songs that I like *



I like just about everything. The list I posted will give you an idea.


----------



## SinisterMotives

Ambrosia - How Much I Feel


----------



## wonderwench

Roxy Music - Love Is The Drug


----------



## SinisterMotives

> _Originally posted by wonderwench _
> *Tori Amos - Sorta Fairytale *



You need to send me that one. You and 5.10 have got my curiosity up by playing it all the time.


----------



## jimnyc

Puddle of Mudd - Blurry


----------



## wonderwench

> _Originally posted by SinisterMotives _
> *You need to send me that one. You and 5.10 have got my curiosity up by playing it all the time.  *




It's a fabulous song - I love Tori Amos!


----------



## SinisterMotives

Jim Croce - You Don't Mess Around With Jim


----------



## jimnyc

Cheap Trick - Surrender


----------



## wonderwench

Lulu - To Sir With Love


----------



## SinisterMotives

Anita Bell - Ring My Bell



> _Originally posted by wonderwench _
> *Lulu - To Sir With Love *



That song was #1 in the U.S. on the day I was born!


----------



## MadMax

new zz top - Mescelero
Slaughter - Heaven It Cries
Opeth - Under The Weeping Moon
Opeth _ In My Time Of Need
Lotsa stuff by Queensryche
ZZ Top - Me So Stupid ;-)
3 Doors Down - Here Without You
Stone Sour - Bother
ZZ topp - Punkass Boyfriend
Lots of 3 Doors Down
Allen Jackson tribute to Hank Jr.- The Blues Man
Alice Cooper - The Ballad Of Dwight Fry
Sorry I could go on forever, I think I have a very nice music collection and I would be here forever naming what I havem but the bottom line is what do you like??? I don't know how to set up an exchange session, but I am sure I could figure it out. I have spent much time dloading songs I remember from the past and songs I have found from others.... Guide me and I shall be your friend


----------



## SinisterMotives

Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone Again (Naturally)


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Cheap Trick - Surrender *




But don't give yourself away. Mamas allright, Daddy's allright but don't give yourself away.


----------



## wonderwench

The Boxtops - Cry Like A Baby


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by SinisterMotives _
> *Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone Again (Naturally) *





Sniff sniff that one makes me sad


----------



## jimnyc

Kenny Rogers - Through the years


----------



## wonderwench

Al Greene - Let's Stay Together


----------



## jimnyc

Guns 'N Roses - Civil War


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Kenny Rogers - Through the years *




That's it Jimmy, make me sad and cry more


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Guns 'N Roses - Civil War *





That is one badass song PERIOD. November Rain is also kickass.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by MadMax _
> *That's it Jimmy, make me sad and cry more  *



And then I moved to GNR. I'll listen to rock one minute, then top 40, then jazz, then 50's and 60's....

I have weird taste. My favorite is 80's rock though.


----------



## SinisterMotives

> _Originally posted by MadMax _
> *Sorry I could go on forever, I think I have a very nice music collection and I would be here forever naming what I have...*



See if this helps:

(1) Download this file and unzip it. Open list_maker.hta in Notepad.

http://binaryprophets.com/list_maker.zip

(2)  Edit the following lines to refer to the actual locations of your MP3 files and where you want the list file to be saved. Be sure to use _double_ backslashes in the paths.



		Code:
	

var libraryPath = "D:\\MP3";
var listFilePath = "D:\\MP3\\list_maker\\mp3_list.txt";


(3) Save the file.

(4) Double-click the icon for list_maker.hta. It will run minimized. Wait for the task bar button to disappear. What it will do is make a list of all the files in the folder specified by _libraryPath_ and save the list to the file specified by _listFilePath_.

(5) Double-click the icon for mp3_list.txt in whatever folder you specified in the path in step 2. The list will open in Notepad. Copy and paste the contents into the posting editor.


----------



## SinisterMotives

Guns n Roses - November Rain


----------



## jimnyc

Linkin Park - In the end


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *And then I moved to GNR. I'll listen to rock one minute, then top 40, then jazz, then 50's and 60's....
> 
> I have weird taste. My favorite is 80's rock though. *




I know, when people ask me what kind of music I like, I say it depends on what kind of mood i'm in and who i'm around... I can go from headbangin metal to country, to pop to blues to  about anything cept most jazz or classical.  I can truly say I love music and am open to ANYTHING. Acually IMO it just depends on the song, not what category it happens to fit into.


----------



## SinisterMotives

Velvet Underground - Who Loves the Sun


----------



## jimnyc

I Napoleon - Every time I see your picture I cry


----------



## SinisterMotives

Billy Idol - Shooting Stars


----------



## SinisterMotives

Bread - Everything I Own


----------



## SinisterMotives

Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the Reaper


----------



## SinisterMotives

Low - La La La Song


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by SinisterMotives _
> *See if this helps:
> 
> (1) Download this file and unzip it. Open list_maker.hta in Notepad.
> 
> http://binaryprophets.com/list_maker.zip
> 
> (2)  Edit the following lines to refer to the actual locations of your MP3 files and where you want the list file to be saved. Be sure to use double backslashes in the paths.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> var libraryPath = "D:\\MP3";
> var listFilePath = "D:\\MP3\\list_maker\\mp3_list.txt";
> 
> 
> (3) Save the file.
> 
> (4) Double-click the icon for list_maker.hta. It will run minimized. Wait for the task bar button to disappear. What it will do is make a list of all the files in the folder specified by libraryPath and save the list to the file specified by listFilePath.
> 
> (5) Double-click the icon for mp3_list.txt in whatever folder you specified in the path in step 2. The list will open in Notepad. Copy and paste the contents into the posting editor. *




No prob Sinester, let's do this like tommorrow night if it's o.k. with you, I have had one too many coctails and I am having one too many more right now ...  I hope you understand.... I will cypher this stuff tommorrow... Hehe..  I have 3 kids who bug me nonstop and 20 cats who feel the need for attention at the same time, I am an old hippie who don't know if he should hang on to the old or grab on to the new.  I am very glad I decided to participate here and now I have found some COOL cyber friends.... I want to thank all of you for that. You don't know what that means to me at this time in my life.... But I really do mean to thank you all from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## MadMax

WOW what can I say, I could probably name 2 or 3 songs on this whole thread I don't like.  I will name many more in the future you guys will like. That is sooooo cool, peace and god bless you all!


----------



## SinisterMotives

U2 - Theme from _Mission Impossible_



> _Originally posted by MadMax _
> *No prob Sinester, let's do this like tommorrow night if it's o.k. with you, I have had one too many coctails and I am having one too many more right now ...  I hope you understand.... I will cypher this stuff tommorrow... Hehe..  I have 3 kids who bug me nonstop and 20 cats who feel the need for attention at the same time, I am an old hippie who don't know if he should hang on to the old or grab on to the new.  I am very glad I decided to participate here and now I have found some COOL cyber friends.... I want to thank all of you for that. You don't know what that means to me at this time in my life.... But I really do mean to thank you all from the bottom of my heart. *



Tomorrow is fine. I run my list maker everytime I download a new batch of songs to keep my list current.

I just got my cat back from the vet today. She had a kitten four weeks ago and has been in heat ever since, so I sent her in to be spayed so I could have my peace and quiet back. 

Anyhoo, I'm heading off to bed. See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## SinisterMotives

Adrian Legg - Waltzing With Jesus


----------



## SinisterMotives

Don Williams - Amanda


----------



## SinisterMotives

Low - Words

I'm really, really, _really_ going to bed as soon as I tear myself away. By the strangest coincidence, Winamp keeps playing songs I like.


----------



## MadMax

Craig Morton - Almost Home


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by SinisterMotives _
> *Low - Words
> 
> I'm really, really, really going to bed as soon as I tear myself away. By the strangest coincidence, Winamp keeps playing songs I like.  *


Bastards, I hate when that happens.


----------



## SinisterMotives

Sophie B. Hawkins - Damn, I Wish I Was Your Lover


----------



## SinisterMotives

Robert Plant - Twenty-nine Palms


----------



## MadMax

Dokken- Alone Again
Michael Stanley Band- Lover
Vandenburg- Burning Heart


----------



## SinisterMotives

Tori Amos - Sorta Fairytale


----------



## MadMax

Susan Vega - My Name Is Luca


----------



## MadMax

Talibomb song 
Temple Of The Dog - Say Hello To Heaven
The Ataris - Boys Of Summer
The Judds - Grandpa
Toad The Wet Sprocket - Walk On the Ocean
Tobey Keith- Courtesy Of The Red White And Blue
Tesla- Love Song


----------



## janeeng

Twisted Sister - Burn in hell

Perfect for all you level 2!!!!!!!!! and no doubt Johnney!!!!!


----------



## janeeng

Triumph - Magic Power


----------



## lilcountriegal

Traffic ~ Dear Mr. Fantasy


----------



## jimnyc

Diana Ross & The Supremes - You can't hurry love


----------



## janeeng

Train - Calling all angels


----------



## wonderwench

Hot Chocolate - You Sexy Thing


----------



## wonderwench

Imani Coppola - Legend of a Cowgirl


----------



## jimnyc

Tesla - Modern day cowboy


----------



## wonderwench

Incubus - Whatever Tomorrow Brings


----------



## wonderwench

The Jackson 5 - The Love You Save


----------



## wonderwench

The Jackson 5 - I'll Be There


----------



## wonderwench

The Jackson 5 - Dancing Machine


----------



## wonderwench

The Jackson 5 - Never Can Say Goodbye


----------



## SinisterMotives

Letters to Cleo - Dangerous Type


----------



## wonderwench

The Jackson 5 - I Want You Back

(SM - I love that song too!)


----------



## wonderwench

The Jackson 5 - ABC


----------



## SinisterMotives

Climax - Precious and Few



> _Originally posted by wonderwench _
> *(SM - I love that song too!) *



I like that version better than the Cars' original. It reminds me of the film _The Craft_, which I thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## SinisterMotives

Electric Light Orchestra - Rain Is Falling


----------



## wonderwench

Moby - Porcelain


----------



## SinisterMotives

Andrew Strong - Mustang Sally (from _The Commitments_ soundtrack)


----------



## wonderwench

Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning


----------



## SinisterMotives

Hot Chocolate - You Sexy Thing


----------



## wonderwench

Beck - Where It's At


----------



## SinisterMotives

Texas - I Don't Want a Lover


----------



## SinisterMotives

Chris Rea - Fool (If You Think It's Over)



> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *MSG - On and ON *



I downloaded that one the other day while I was looking for something else. There's an old R&B song that contains the words "on and on" in the lyrics, and it's not the Gladys Knight song. It's driving me crazy that I can't figure out who it is.


----------



## wonderwench

Ben Folds Five - Brick


----------



## SinisterMotives

Don Henley - All She Wants to Do Is Dance


----------



## SinisterMotives

Tom Rush - Urge for Going


----------



## wonderwench

The Box Tops - Whiter Shade of Pale


----------



## SinisterMotives

Frank Sinatra - It's Nice to Go Trav'ling


----------



## SinisterMotives

James Ingram - One Hundred Ways


----------



## SinisterMotives

Adam Sandler - Piece of Shit Car


----------



## SinisterMotives

Dexy's Midnight Runners - Come On Eileen


----------



## wonderwench

The Box Tops - The Letter


----------



## SinisterMotives

Isley Brothers - It's Your Thing


----------



## SinisterMotives

David Allen Coe - If That Ain't Country I'll Kiss Your Ass


----------



## SinisterMotives

The Clash - Rock the Casbah


----------



## wonderwench

Don Dixon - Praying Mantis


----------



## SinisterMotives

Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone Again (Naturally)


----------



## SinisterMotives

David Bowie - Changes



> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Man Sinister, I think you are a bigger music nut than me!
> 
> Journey - lights *



I wouldn't doubt it!


----------



## SinisterMotives

Dr. Hook - When You're In Love With a Beautiful Woman


----------



## wonderwench

Joe Cocker - You Can Leave Your Hat On


----------



## SinisterMotives

Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain (Closer To Home)


----------



## SinisterMotives

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *ASIA - The smile has left your Eyes *



I love the video to that song with the French subtitles and stuff!


----------



## wonderwench

Johnny Lang - Red Light


----------



## wonderwench

Mazzy Star - Fade Into You


----------



## SinisterMotives

Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This)


----------



## wonderwench

Tori Amos - Crucify


----------



## SinisterMotives

Adam Sandler - At a Medium Pace


----------



## SinisterMotives

Jim Croce - I Got a Name


----------



## SinisterMotives

The Cure - Charlotte Sometimes


----------



## SinisterMotives

Freddy Fender - Wasted Days and Wasted Nights


----------



## SinisterMotives

Juice Newton - Queen of Hearts


----------



## wonderwench

Tau Pau - Heart and Soul


----------



## SinisterMotives

Berlin - The Metro


----------



## wonderwench

T-Rex - Bang A Gong


----------



## wonderwench

T-Rex - Mambo Sun


----------



## SinisterMotives

Eagles - Take It to the Limit


----------



## wonderwench

ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin


----------



## SinisterMotives

David Bowie - Golden Years


----------



## wonderwench

The Zombies - Time of the Season


----------



## SinisterMotives

Erykah Badu - On and On


----------



## wonderwench

Violent Femmes - Blister in the Sun


----------



## SinisterMotives

Emmylou Harris - Two More Bottles of Wine


----------



## SinisterMotives

Roxy Music - More Than This


----------



## wonderwench

Van Halen - Panama


----------



## SinisterMotives

Chiffons - He's So Fine

(Doo lang doo lang doo lang!)


----------



## wonderwench

UB 40 - Rat in the Kitchen


----------



## SinisterMotives

Van Morrison - Into Mystic


----------



## SinisterMotives

Midnight Star - No Parking on the Dance Floor


----------



## wonderwench

Travis Tritt - T-R-O-U-B-L-E


----------



## SinisterMotives

Curve - Fait Accompli

_It crawls into my system when my guard is down
Becomes the ball I like to drag around
To every party and every function
I give it to people with written instructions_


----------



## wonderwench

Fine Young Cannibals - Every Fallen In Love?


----------



## SinisterMotives

Journey - Dixie Highway


----------



## SinisterMotives

The Cure - Other Voices


----------



## jimnyc

ACDC - Thunderstruck


----------



## jimnyc

Three Doors Down - Kryptonite


----------



## jimnyc

Metallica - Fade to black


----------



## SinisterMotives

Lush - Plums and Oranges


----------



## MadMax

Dr. Hook - Sylvia's Mother


----------



## MadMax

Triumph - Just A Game


----------



## MadMax

Kid Rock - Single Father
Candlebox - He Calls Home


----------



## lilcountriegal

Crosby, Stills & Nash ~ Teach Your Children


----------



## lilcountriegal

> Boring!!!



:fu2:

:


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by lilcountriegal _
> *:fu2:
> 
> : *




Sickem girl.


----------



## jimnyc

Kiss - I wanna rock and roll all night


----------



## jimnyc

Kenny Rogers - I wish I could hurt that way again


----------



## jimnyc

The Monkees - Daydream Believer


----------



## jimnyc

Eminem - If I get locked up tonight


----------



## jimnyc

Charlie Rich - The most beautiful girl


----------



## janeeng

James Taylor - you've got a friend


----------



## jimnyc

Lilliane Axe - She likes it on top


----------



## jimnyc

Prince - Purple Rain


----------



## jimnyc

Jon Bon Jovi - Midnight in Chelsea


----------



## wonderwench

No Doubt - It's My Life


----------



## wonderwench

The Stereophonics _ Madame Helga


----------



## wonderwench

Train - Calling All Angels


----------



## wonderwench

AC/DC - Highway to Hell


----------



## wonderwench

AC/DC - TNT


----------



## wonderwench

AC/DC - High Voltage Rock & Roll


----------



## wonderwench

Donovan - Wear Your Love Like Heaven


----------



## wonderwench

Yep - I will be a rocker chick until I die.

Jet - Are You Gonna Be My Girl

(Another rocking song from Australia)


----------



## wonderwench

The Call - I Still Believe


----------



## wonderwench

Journey - Wheel In The Sky


----------



## wonderwench

Jane's Addiction - Been Caught Stealin'


----------



## wonderwench

Peter Frampton - Do You Feel Like I Do


----------



## Johnney

Steve Vai-- The audience is listening


----------



## wonderwench

CCR - Susie Q


----------



## Johnney

wasp-- hold on


----------



## wonderwench

The Flying Lizards - Money (That's What I Want)


----------



## jimnyc

Mariah Carey - Always be my baby


----------



## wonderwench

I like that song - think I'll listen to it after:

General Public - Tenderness


----------



## Johnney

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Mariah Carey - Always be my baby *


 SISSY


----------



## Johnney

Joe Satriani--Satch Boogie


----------



## wonderwench

diVYNYLS - I Touch Myself


----------



## Johnney

Dope-- DIE MOTHER FUCKER DIE, not to be confused with the ICP and Twizted version


----------



## wonderwench

Roxette - The Look


----------



## Johnney

Joe Satriani-- Beethovens 5th


----------



## jimnyc

Rolling Stones - Angie


----------



## wonderwench

Toad The Wet Sprocket - Walk On The Ocean


----------



## Johnney

Yngwie Malmsteen-- Rising Force
god i miss music like this! to bad they dont make it anymore


----------



## wonderwench

TLC - Ain't 2 Proud 2 Beg


----------



## jimnyc

Guns 'N Roses - Coma


----------



## Johnney

Ace Frehley--New York Groove


----------



## wonderwench

Sophie B. Hawkins - Damn, I Wish I Was Your Lover


----------



## jimnyc

Adam Sandler - Piece of shit car


----------



## Johnney

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Adam Sandler - Piece of shit car *


  excellent tune!
Rammstein-Zwitter


----------



## wonderwench

Speaking of Adam Sandler:

At A Medium Pace


----------



## wonderwench

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *you can be if you want!!:dev1:
> 
> 
> Trouble - Psychotic Reaction *



:kiss2:


----------



## Johnney

> _Originally posted by wonderwench _
> *Speaking of Adam Sandler:
> 
> At A Medium Pace
> 
> *


  
Rammstein--  ohne dich


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by wonderwench _
> *Speaking of Adam Sandler:
> 
> At A Medium Pace
> 
> *



That one is much better. Every time I hear someone say "shampoo bottle" I start cracking up!

Michael Crawford/Sarah Brightman in Phantom of the Opera - Angel of music


----------



## jimnyc

Foo Fighters - Times like these


----------



## wonderwench

Jane Wiedlin - Rush Hour


----------



## Johnney

Julian Lennon-- Too late for goodbyes


----------



## wonderwench

Fun Boy Three - Our Lips Are Sealed


----------



## Johnney

Joe Satriani--surfing with the alien, mp3 type this time not mpg


----------



## wonderwench

Frente - Bizarre Love Triangle


----------



## Johnney

Joe Satriani--always with me with you


----------



## wonderwench

Free - All Right Now


----------



## wonderwench

The Animals - Spill The Wine


----------



## Johnney

Steve Burns-- song for dustmites


----------



## Johnney

ZZTop-- rough boy


----------



## wonderwench

The Association - Along Comes Mary


----------



## jimnyc

Pearl Jam - Last kiss


----------



## Johnney

Megadeth--countdown to extinction


----------



## wonderwench

Van Morrison - Tupelo Honey


----------



## Johnney

Cinderella--gypsy road, seen these guys with Dokken and Slaughter! cinderella KICKED MAJOR ASS


----------



## wonderwench

Duran Duran - Girls On Film


----------



## wonderwench

Eagle Eyed Cherry - Save Tonight


----------



## wonderwench

Echo & The Bunnymen - Lips Like Sugar


----------



## wonderwench

Eleanor McEvoy - Biochemistry


----------



## wonderwench

Eddie Money - Two Tickets To Paradise


----------



## wonderwench

Eddie Money - Baby Hold On


----------



## wonderwench

INXS - The One Thing


----------



## Johnney

Gorky Park-- Bang


----------



## wonderwench

INXS - Need You Tonight


----------



## Johnney

Rammstein-- Barbiegirl


----------



## wonderwench

Jerry Harrison - Rev It Up


----------



## wonderwench

Eric Johnson - S.R.V.


----------



## wonderwench

Mungo Jerry - In the Summertime


----------



## SinisterMotives

Doobie Brothers - Black Water


----------



## wonderwench

Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Cowgirl in the Sand


----------



## janeeng

Santana - why don't you and I


----------



## Johnney

Rammstein-- du hast (english version)


----------



## janeeng

Ace Freely - New York groove


----------



## Johnney

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Ace Freely - New York groove *


 listened to that one earlier! it rocks


----------



## jimnyc

Rush - Tom Sawyer


----------



## jimnyc

Will Smith - Just the two of us


----------



## jimnyc

Scorpions - No one like you


----------



## Johnney

nice avatar!!


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Johnney _
> *nice avatar!!   *



Don't know how long I can keep it though, it's making me sick already!


----------



## Johnney

ya ought to put him and jane together in one... Hanoi Love


----------



## jimnyc

April Wine - Just between you and me


----------



## Johnney

Steve Vai-- the audience is listening again


----------



## SinisterMotives

Frederic Chopin - Piano Concerto in E Minor No. 1


----------



## Johnney

Joe Satriani-- i believe


----------



## SinisterMotives

Ennio Morricone - Laura Palmer's Theme


----------



## SinisterMotives

Olivia Newton-John - Xanadu


----------



## SinisterMotives

Sylvers - Boogie Fever


----------



## SinisterMotives

Olivia Newton-John - Magic


----------



## lilywhite

M2M--Pretty Boy


----------



## lilywhite

John Berry--Your Love Amazes Me


----------



## lilywhite

Don Mclear--Vincent


----------



## jimnyc

ZZ Top - Cocaine


----------



## jimnyc

Judas Priest - Turbo Lover

A little coffee and Judas Priest at 6:40am will wake me up!


----------



## janeeng

Tim McGraw - Don't take the girl


----------



## jimnyc

Tesla - Little Suzi


----------



## jimnyc

Garth Brooks - To feel my love


----------



## janeeng

Saga - On the loose


----------



## janeeng

Poison - Talk dirty to me


----------



## Johnney

myself-- talkin on the cell


----------



## SinisterMotives

Belinda Carlisle - I Get Weak


----------



## wonderwench

Johnny A - Oh Yeah


----------



## SinisterMotives

Jerry Reed - Eastbound and Down


----------



## wonderwench

Johnny A - Up in the Attic


----------



## SinisterMotives

John Lee Hooker - Boom, Boom, Boom


----------



## SinisterMotives

Rick Springfield - Don't Talk to Strangers


----------



## wonderwench

Johnny A- Yes It Is


----------



## SinisterMotives

Frederic Chopin - Etude in C, Op. 10, No. 1


----------



## wonderwench

An eclectic playlist today, SM!

Johnny A - Tex Critter


----------



## SinisterMotives

Wild Cherry - Play That Funky Music White Boy


----------



## SinisterMotives

ABC - Poison Arrow



> _Originally posted by wonderwench _
> *An eclectic playlist today, SM!*



Same playlist, I just keep adding to it!


----------



## wonderwench

Johnny A - Walk Don't Run


----------



## SinisterMotives

Letters to Cleo - Dangerous Type


----------



## wonderwench

Johnny A - Walkin' West Ave.


----------



## wonderwench

Johnny A - Witchita Lineman


----------



## SinisterMotives

Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth


----------



## SinisterMotives

Commodores - Sail On

Revised Playlist


----------



## SinisterMotives

Henry Mancini - Nino Rota (The Godfather Waltz)


----------



## wonderwench

Johnny A - Lullaby for Nicole


----------



## SinisterMotives

Ennio Morricone - Laura Palmer's Theme


----------



## wonderwench

Johnny A - You Don't Love Me


----------



## SinisterMotives

Glen Campbell - Rhinestone Cowboy


----------



## SinisterMotives

Adrian Legg - The Pregnant Folksinger


----------



## wonderwench

Angelo Badalamenti - Twin Peaks Theme


----------



## SinisterMotives

The Osmonds - Crazy Horses


----------



## SinisterMotives

Low - Kind of Girl


----------



## wonderwench

Angelo Badalamenti - Freshly Squeezed


----------



## SinisterMotives

George Jones and Connie Smith - Must Have Been Out of Our Mind


----------



## SinisterMotives

Blondie - The Tide Is High


----------



## SinisterMotives

Curve - Lillies Dying


----------



## SinisterMotives

Gap Band - Let It Whip


----------



## SinisterMotives

Jim Reeves - He'll Have To Go


----------



## SinisterMotives

Joan Jett and Paul Westerberg - Let's Do It (from the _Tank Girl_ soundtrack)


----------



## SinisterMotives

Wilson Pickett - Funky Broadway


----------



## wonderwench

Gary Jules - Mad World


----------



## jimnyc

South Park - Uncle Fucker


----------



## jimnyc

Dokken - Unchain the night


----------



## jimnyc

Motley Crue - She goes down


----------



## jimnyc

Michael Schenker Group - Captain Nemo


----------



## Dan

> Gary Jules - Mad World


    
Great song!


----------



## jimnyc

Three Doors Down - Be like that


----------



## eric

Moody Blues - In search of the lost chord !


----------



## jimnyc

Led Zeppelin - Dazed and Confused


----------



## janeeng

Romones - I wanna be sedated


----------



## jimnyc

Adam Sandler - Tollbooth Willy


----------



## janeeng

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Sure you are not already sedated? That would be the Ramones!! *



HAHA! guess I feel like I am anyway!!!  

Though a perc would be nice right about now, got any???? :


----------



## janeeng

Heart - Crazy on you


----------



## jimnyc

Bobby Fuller Four - I fought the law and the law won


----------



## janeeng

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Bobby Fuller Four - I fought the law and the law won *



How many times have you sang that song throughout the years? hehehehehe


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *How many times have you sang that song throughout the years? hehehehehe *



Not many! I always got away from them fuckers! As Axl said - "you can't catch me, I'm fucking innocent"


----------



## janeeng

heheheeh!!!! this I know - except for a little push ups on the NJ Tpk.!!!!!!!


----------



## wonderwench

Anggun - Snow on the Sahara


----------



## wonderwench

The Grateful Dead - Not Fade Away


----------



## wonderwench

Tom Petty - Anything That's Rock & Roll


----------



## wonderwench

Tom Petty - Baby's A Rock 'N' Roller


----------



## janeeng

Monkees - cheer up sleepy jean


----------



## janeeng

Joe Cocker - With a little help from my friends


----------



## janeeng

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Dumbass - That would be Daydream Believer! *



FU! whatever, going by the list and how kazaa put it so stick it!!!:finger:


----------



## janeeng

Another round of Sponge Bob Squarepants!!!!


----------



## MtnBiker

Thin Lizzy - Cowboy Song


----------



## jimnyc

Dream Theater - Pull me under


----------



## jimnyc

The Cars - Bye Bye Love


----------



## Johnney

Joe Satriani--satch boogie


----------



## SinisterMotives

Charlene - I've Never Been To Me


----------



## SinisterMotives

Angelo Badalamenti - Freshly Squeezed


----------



## SinisterMotives

Tom Tom Club - Genius of Love (Long Version)


----------



## SinisterMotives

Tori Amos - Sorta Fairytale


----------



## SinisterMotives

Manhattans - (Honey You Are My) Shining Star


----------



## SinisterMotives

Meco - Theme from _Star Wars_


----------



## SinisterMotives

Michael McDonald - I Keep Forgettin' (Everytime You're Near)


----------



## SinisterMotives

Michael Schenker Group - On and On


----------



## SinisterMotives

Link Wray and His Ray Men - Rumble


----------



## amish1

Everything

Charlie Daniels
Creed,
Good Charlotte
Blink 182
Daryl Worley
Weird All


I like that Limurace and Mike Bolton


----------



## jimnyc

Jamie Walters - How do you talk to an angel


----------



## jimnyc

Johnny Vance - One dance


----------



## jimnyc

Kenny Rogers - She believes in me


----------



## jimnyc

The Hooters - And we danced


----------



## jimnyc

Boston - More than a feeling


----------



## jimnyc

Sir Evil - Your user title and signature are humorous! But inaccurate...


----------



## jimnyc

Skin 'n Bones - All the girls in the world


----------



## janeeng

Huey Lewis - If this is it


----------



## wonderwench

AC/DC - Back in Black


----------



## wonderwench

Shriekback - Everything That Rises Must Converge


----------



## wonderwench

Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Down By The River


----------



## jimnyc

Suicidal Tendencies - Institutionalized


----------



## SinisterMotives

Neil Young - Down By the River

Fuck the RIAA!


----------



## wonderwench

Nelly Furtado - Turn Out The Light


----------



## SinisterMotives

Nelly Furtado - Turn Out The Light

(No, I'm not copying WW - I just forgot to shuffle my playlist!  )


----------



## wonderwench

Yeah Right!  Jinx!

The Monkees - Pleasant Valley Sunday


----------



## wonderwench

The Monkees - A Little Bit Me, A Little Bit You


----------



## SinisterMotives

Ohio Players - Fire

(But it's twoo!)


----------



## Johnney

Eric Clapton--Tears in heaven


----------



## SinisterMotives

Ohio Players - Love Rollercoaster


----------



## wonderwench

The Archies - Sugar, Sugar


----------



## Johnney

Eric Clapton--wonderful tonight


----------



## wonderwench

Romeo Void - Never Say Never


----------



## SinisterMotives

Oingo Boingo - Weird Science


----------



## SinisterMotives

Olivia Newton-John - Magic


----------



## wonderwench

The Lovin' Spoonful - Do You Believe In Magic


----------



## SinisterMotives

Olivia Newton-John - Xanadu


----------



## Johnney

Fatboy Slim--kung fu fighting


----------



## wonderwench

Kenny Wayne Sheppard - Blue On Black


----------



## SinisterMotives

Roger Waters - Home


----------



## Johnney

Fatboy Slim-- rockafeller skank


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Better Midler - The Rose *


Why, is your wife in the room?


----------



## Johnney

Sade-- ill be there


----------



## Johnney

Inigma-- the whole first cd while im working


----------



## Johnney

soul coughing-- super bon bon


----------



## Johnney

system of a down-- chop suey
first few times i heard this tune it was funny.  the part where it says 'father into your hands i commend my spirit" i thought they were sayibng falling deer head...lol  must have been the fact that i jsut had hit a deer a couple weeks earlier!


----------



## Johnney

Kid Rock & Sheryl Crow-- picture


----------



## Johnney

Prodigy-- breathe


----------



## Johnney

System of a Down --spiders


----------



## Johnney

Thomas Dolby -- she blinded me with science


----------



## Johnney

WASP-- hold on


----------



## Johnney

Audioslave-- 7 nation army (whitestripes)


----------



## Johnney

bonham-- waiting for you


----------



## Johnney

DMB-- angel


----------



## Johnney

Julian Lennon-- saltwater


----------



## Johnney

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Steelheart - Never let you Go *


 awesome tune!


----------



## Johnney

Damn Yankees-- high enough


----------



## 5stringJeff

Johnney... nice sig file.  Ever try "WWJD - We Want Jelly Donuts?"


----------



## Johnney

> _Originally posted by gop_jeff _
> *Johnney... nice sig file.  Ever try "WWJD - We Want Jelly Donuts?" *



Johnny Cash and crew-- highwayman


----------



## jimnyc

Bryan Adams - The best was yet to come


----------



## Johnney

rammsteim-- engel


----------



## jimnyc

Bon Jovi - Un Letto di Rose


----------



## jimnyc

Since Lonevoice told me I was a redneck...

Waylon Jennings - Good 'ol boys


----------



## jimnyc

Now Spillmind told me I have no authority   

Bobby Fuller Four - I fought the law, and the law one


----------



## Johnney

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Now Spillmind told me I have no authority
> 
> Bobby Fuller Four - I fought the law, and the law one *


 taken a beating i see Jim...lol better you than me! ive had my fill for the day


----------



## jimnyc

Nickelback - Too bad


----------



## janeeng

Linkin Park - numb


----------



## Johnney

Joe Satriani-- I believe


----------



## Johnney

Joe Satriani-- You saved my life


----------



## jimnyc

No Doubt - Just a girl


----------



## janeeng

Lynard Skynard - That smell


----------



## MadMax

Kush- Mistreated
Godsmack - Better F'n Go Away
Limp Bizcut - Break Stuff
Vandenburg _ Burning Heart
Judas Priest _ Breaking The Law
Judas Priest _ The Ripper
Judas Priest _ You've Got Another Thing Comin
Concrete Blondes _ Joey
Practical Magic _ Lime In The Coconut


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Lynard Skynard - That smell *



One of my faves.


----------



## jimnyc

Metallica - One


----------



## wonderwench

The Flirtations - Nothing But A Heartache


----------



## wonderwench

Jet - Cold Hard Bitch


----------



## wonderwench

Fine Young Cannibals - Suspicious Minds


----------



## wonderwench

Fatboy Slim - Praise You


----------



## Johnney

Oomph-- Augen Auf (mp3 and video)


----------



## jimnyc

Pink Floyd - Dark side of the moon


----------



## jimnyc

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside


----------



## lilcountriegal

Peter Gabriel ~ Solsbury Hill


----------



## lilcountriegal

Van Morrison ~ Caravan


----------



## lilcountriegal

> You are so corny


 .

Uh... it wasnt me who was listening to Bette Midler the other day.  

:


----------



## wonderwench

Big Head Todd & The Monsters  - Bittersweet


----------



## wonderwench

Bill Whithers - Use Me


----------



## wonderwench

The The - Uncertain Smile


----------



## wonderwench

Peter Murphy - Cuts You Up


----------



## wonderwench

Peter Frampton - Do You Feel Like I Do


----------



## jimnyc

Puddle of Mudd - Drift and die


----------



## lilcountriegal

John Mellencamp ~ Aint Even Done With the Night


----------



## lilcountriegal

> He Sucks!





At least he's better than Bette Midler!!!


----------



## lilcountriegal

OFF TOPIC (sry)

That really is a disturbing smiley.  

OK.. back on topic

The Doors ~ Light My Fire


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by lilcountriegal _
> *
> At least he's better than Bette Midler!!! *


Is Sir Evil listening to Bette Midler again? For crying outloud man, change the station.


----------



## The Beaver

Theme Songs to "Pee-Wee Herman's Big Adventure"

No, not those adventures you dirty old man!!!


----------



## Johnney

Rammstein-- sonne


----------



## jimnyc

Kenny Rogers - Coward of the county


----------



## jimnyc

Elvis Presley - Heartbreak Hotel


----------



## jimnyc

Zebra - Tell me what you want


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Killer song! *



Wanna buy a copy?


----------



## jimnyc

Vinnie Vincent Invasion - Star Spangled Banner


----------



## jimnyc

Night Ranger - When you close your eyes


----------



## jimnyc

Linkin Park - My December


----------



## jimnyc

Buddy Holly - That'll be the day


----------



## jimnyc

Joe Cocker - Sorry seems to be the hardest word


----------



## jimnyc

Kixx - Don't close your eyes


----------



## jimnyc

John Denver - Thank God I'm a country boy


----------



## jimnyc

Had to fast forward, couldn't take longer than 30 seconds of John Denver!

Candlebox - Far behind


----------



## lilcountriegal

Ramones ~ I wanna be sedated


----------



## lilcountriegal

> Had to fast forward



Uh.. you have John Denver and Candlebox on the same CD?


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by lilcountriegal _
> *Uh.. you have John Denver and Candlebox on the same CD?   *



Nah, I have many gigabytes of MP3's and I have them playing at random. 

REO Speedwagon - Roll with the changes


----------



## jimnyc

Roy Orbison - Crying


----------



## jimnyc

LA Guns - Ballad of Jayne


----------



## jimnyc

I Napoleon - Feels like suicide


----------



## jimnyc

Poison - Fallen Angel


----------



## jimnyc

Journey - Seperate ways


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Quuensryche - Queen of the Reich *



Hey that's a great song.


----------



## jimnyc

Eminem - The way I am


----------



## Johnney

Rammstein-- du hasst


----------



## Sandy73

Behind blue eyes - Limp Bizkit

( The only decent song of Limp Bizkit and they had to steal it)


----------



## jimnyc

Motley Crue - Too young to fall in love


----------



## jimnyc

Whitesnake - Now you're gone


----------



## jimnyc

Billy Joel - Uptown Girl


----------



## jimnyc

Chicago - Look away


----------



## jimnyc

Boyz II Men - End of the road


----------



## jimnyc

UFO - Rock bottom


----------



## MtnBiker

Zebra - When you get there


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Cool song MB, Saw that trio in concert once! *


Yeah, I saw Jim post Tell me what you want. So I went looking in my old cassette collection and there it was, Zebra. I thought I had lost that a long time ago, its 21 years old. Dinosour Rock : .


----------



## Johnney

Yngwie Malmsteen-- rising force


----------



## Johnney

Ace freehley-- new york groove


----------



## janeeng

Rolling Stones - out of tears!


----------



## jimnyc

Eminem - My Dad's gone crazy


----------



## jimnyc

Bruce Springsteen - Jersey Girl


----------



## jimnyc

Adam Sandler - Hannukah song


----------



## jimnyc

Mr. Big - Just take my heart


----------



## janeeng

Billy Idol - Flesh for Fantasy


----------



## janeeng

Triumph - magic power


----------



## janeeng

The Cars - dangerous type


----------



## Moi

China Grove...the doobie bros.


----------



## janeeng

Train - calling all angels


----------



## MtnBiker

Pink Flyod - Dogs


----------



## nbdysfu

Matmos-The Struggle Against Humanity


----------



## nbdysfu

The Danielson Famile - Nice of Me


----------



## nbdysfu

TRS 80 - Phantom Power


----------



## nbdysfu

Toe-Non Variant


----------



## jimnyc

Tim McGraw - Don't take that girl


----------



## Dan

Death Cab for Cutie - Movie Script Ending


----------



## jimnyc

Metallica - Fade to black


----------



## jimnyc

Tesla - What you give


----------



## jimnyc

Def Leppard - High and Dry


----------



## jimnyc

Otis Redding - When a man loves a woman


----------



## jimnyc

Judas Priest - Livin after midnight


----------



## MtnBiker

Don Johnson - Heartache, that song rocks!!


----------



## jimnyc

Guns N Roses - Reckless life


----------



## jimnyc

April Wine - Enough is enough


----------



## jimnyc

Barry White - My everything


----------



## jimnyc

Joe Cocker - Have a little faith in me


----------



## KLSuddeth

Megadeath - sweating bullets (in the other room though because my kid is doing the school 'thang' in here)


----------



## Johnney

> _Originally posted by KLSuddeth _
> *Megadeath - sweating bullets (in the other room though because my kid is doing the school 'thang' in here) *



thang???  oh wait you are in TX...lol


----------



## KLSuddeth

:cof: 

Yep....Texas....otherwise known as HELL


----------



## KLSuddeth

Bohemian Rhapsody LOL

*we need a head banging smiley*


----------



## Johnney

Cake-- i will survive


----------



## Lizzy

Accept - Midnight Mover


----------



## jimnyc

Bon Jovi - You give love a bad name


----------



## Lizzy

AC/DC - Back in Black


----------



## jimnyc

Creed - My sacrifice


----------



## jimnyc

Lillian Axe - True Believer


----------



## Lizzy

Heart - Dog and Butterfly


----------



## Lizzy

UFO - Baby Blue


----------



## KLSuddeth

Mr Brownstone - G&R


----------



## Johnney

> _Originally posted by KLSuddeth _
> *Mr Brownstone - G&R *


 UNCONFORMIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimnyc

Bon Jovi - Joey


----------



## jimnyc

Metallica - Sad but true


----------



## jimnyc

Adam Sandler - Love stinks


----------



## KLSuddeth

> Adam Sandler - Love stinks



ha ha ha - I LOVE Adam Sandler:


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by KLSuddeth _
> *ha ha ha - I LOVE Adam Sandler: *



I got TONS of 'em too!

Tubes - She's a beauty


----------



## eric

Buddy Holly - Peggy Sue !!


----------



## eric

Jerry Lee Lewis - Whole lot of shakin' going on !


----------



## eric

The Platters - The great pretender !


----------



## Moi

John Denver: thank god i'm a country boy


by the way, is this the longest thread??


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Moi _
> *by the way, is this the longest thread?? *



Yes. The racism thread reached about 70 pages before it was killed, this is now at 99.


Night Ranger - Sing me away


----------



## jimnyc

Marchello - First love


----------



## Moi

Time to say Goodbye - Sarah Brightman & Andrea Bocelli


----------



## jimnyc

Yngwie Malmsteen - Carry on wayward son


----------



## Moi

Rock the Casbah - the Clash


We at 100 yet???


----------



## jimnyc

Blackeyed Susan - Best of friends


----------



## Moi

Fire Woman - the Cult


----------



## jimnyc

Iron Maiden - The prisoner


----------



## Moi

Far Behind = Candlebox


----------



## Dan

> Far Behind = Candlebox





> Rock the Casbah - the Clash



   
Hooray for Moi and her good taste! Are you a fan of The Clash in general, or just that one song?


----------



## Moi

> _Originally posted by Dan _
> *
> Hooray for Moi and her good taste! Are you a fan of The Clash in general, or just that one song? *


 I actually like a lot of the clash...london calling was cool.  

Right now I'm listening to the Monkees...I have very ecclectic tastes!


----------



## janeeng

Bob Dylan - I shall be released


----------



## Moi

The scorpions 0 noone like you!


----------



## janeeng

Orleans - dance with me


----------



## Sandy73

I love you - Barney !!


----------



## janeeng

> _Originally posted by JAMES UHLRICH _
> *I love you - Barney !! *



almost as good as spongebob squarepants!!!!


----------



## Sandy73

I know it sucks but that is all that is played around here !


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by Moi _
> *Fire Woman - the Cult *




Cool song !


----------



## janeeng

Staind - so far away!


----------



## Moi

Look at Little Sister - Stevie Ray


----------



## Moi

P.S.  itunes Rocks!!!!!


----------



## janeeng

The think you got enough music going there Evil! hahaha!


Third day - take my life


----------



## janeeng

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *This part of the board is my kingdom, and you are just a guest in it!  dont forget it!
> 
> 
> Helix - Deep cuts the Knife *


----------



## jimnyc

21 Guns - Tell me


----------



## Sandy73

Talk DIrty to me - Poison


----------



## jimnyc

Scorpions - Can't explain


----------



## jimnyc

Guns N Roses - Bad Apples


----------



## jimnyc

Motley Crue - She goes down


----------



## jimnyc

David Allen Coe - The dope smoking song


----------



## Sandy73

Its my life -- No Doubt


----------



## jimnyc

Whitesnake - Looking for love


----------



## jimnyc

Fastway - Say what you will


----------



## eric

KISS - Beth !


----------



## eric

OZZY - Mama I'm comming home !


----------



## Lizzy

Sponge - Plowed


----------



## Sandy73

Pictures of you - The Cure


----------



## jimnyc

Poison - Something to believe in


----------



## jimnyc

Lillian Axe - Living in the grey


----------



## jimnyc

Sammy Hagar - I'll fall in love again


----------



## jimnyc

Jon Bon Jovi - Ugly


----------



## jimnyc

Michael Jackson - Beat it  :wank:


----------



## jimnyc

Buddy Holly - Peggy Sue


----------



## jimnyc

Johnny Vance - I still wonder


----------



## jimnyc

Cheap Trick - Surrender


----------



## jimnyc

Aerosmith - Women of the world


----------



## jimnyc

Iron Maiden - Can I play with madness


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Steeler *



Steelers rule!   

Rolling Stones - Angie


----------



## MtnBiker

Robert Plant - Big Log


----------



## MtnBiker

Whiskey in the jar- Thin Lizzy


----------



## jimnyc

REO Speedwagon - Roll with the changes


----------



## jimnyc

Billy Squier - In the dark


----------



## Dan

The Polyphonic Spree - Light & Day


----------



## jimnyc

Ozzy Osbourne - Shot in the dark


----------



## jimnyc

Rolling Stones - I'm out of tears


----------



## Lizzy

Boston - Long time


----------



## Moi

Dragon Tales...oy!  Somebody save me.


----------



## jimnyc

TNT - Caught between the tigers


----------



## Lizzy

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Dan

Beck - Everybody's Gotta Learn Sometimes


----------



## Lizzy

Thin Lizzy - Jailbreak


----------



## Lizzy

Led Zeppelin - Celebration Day


----------



## NewGuy

None- The overwelmingly loud drone of a 5-drive scsi raid array in an ancient tower with 4 fans in it and the case off.

Oh...wait. Maybe this means I NEED tunes......


----------



## Moi

Radar Love - Golden Earring


----------



## Moi

Photograph - Def Leppard


----------



## Moi

Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Lizzy

The Who - Behind Blue Eyes


----------



## Moi

Pull me under...?


----------



## MtnBiker

The Firm - Radioactive


----------



## Moi

> _Originally posted by MtnBiker _
> *The Firm - Radioactive *


 I love that song.  There was only one other one I can remember listening to but the name escapes me.


----------



## janeeng

Stevie Nicks - Rooms on fire


----------



## MtnBiker

I dunno, I never bought the album.


----------



## janeeng

Jordan Hill - Remember me this way


----------



## jimnyc

Matchbox 20 - 3am


----------



## jimnyc

Alice in Chains - Rooster


----------



## jimnyc

Boyz II Men - On bended knee


----------



## jimnyc

UFO - Rock bottom


----------



## Dan

> Boyz II Men - On bended knee



Nice one. Fag!!!


----------



## MtnBiker

Rush - Trees


----------



## jimnyc

Scorpions - Bad boys runnin wild


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *ya listening to the same station Jim? *



Nope, just playing some mp3's!

Kenny Rogers - The Gambler    love this tune!


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Nope, just playing some mp3's!
> 
> Kenny Rogers - The Gambler    love this tune! *




hehe ... Kenny Rogers


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by JAMES UHLRICH _
> *hehe ... Kenny Rogers  *



And now I'm listening to Phantom of the Opera music!

Sarah Brightman & Michael Crawford - Angel of Music


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *And now I'm listening to Phantom of the Opera music!
> 
> Sarah Brightman & Michael Crawford - Angel of Music *




I like the opera !!


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by JAMES UHLRICH _
> *I like the opera !!  *



Phantom was awesome, saw it twice!

ZZ Top - She's got legs


----------



## jimnyc

Berlin - Take my breath away


----------



## Sandy73

Hey Ya -- Outkast


----------



## jimnyc

Jon Bon Jovi - Learning how to fall


----------



## jimnyc

Skin n Bones - So far away


----------



## MtnBiker

ZZ Top - Pearl Necklace


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Good tune My brother!  My favorite thing to give to the ladies! *


A good friend of mine who owns a restaurant did a promotion this past Valentines Day. He gave away a pearl necklace for couples who bought a meal package with several courses. I think I laughed for about 10 minutes when he told me he told me that.


----------



## MtnBiker

George Thurogood - Gear Jammer


----------



## Sandy73

Down Boys -- Warrant


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Queensryche - Jet City Woman *



Jeff Tate is HOT !


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Thin Lizzy - Cold Sweat *


Great song! finally after pages I song I regconize from Sir Evil.


----------



## jimnyc

David Allen Coe - Drink my wife away


----------



## jimnyc

The Clash - London calling


----------



## jimnyc

Alabama - Roll on 18 wheeler


----------



## MtnBiker

Hank Williams Sr - Tear in my beer


----------



## jimnyc

Slaughter - Fly to the angels


----------



## jimnyc

Alice in Chains - Heaven beside you


----------



## jimnyc

Sarah Brightman & Andrea Bocelli - Sleep tight


----------



## Said1

Buddy Guy: Crawling King Snake


----------



## Said1

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Cool, Canadians listen to music too! *



We were really scared at first! You see, we couldn't figure out how the the little band fit into the boxes. Then we were worried because we didn't know what to feed them, and we wanted to music fairies to keep playing. Then we got pissed off becase they kept playing the same songs over and over  :


----------



## Said1

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *  Very good Said!  I was bustin on ya a bit!  I have a few faves from Canada!  Anvil and Triumph rock! *



Me too  

Can I make a few suggestions? Check out Big Sugar, Wide Mouth Mason, Theroy of a Dead Man and I don't think I need to mention Nickelback. All excellent Canadian bands. The Tragically Hip has had better days, but anything pre-96 is worth listening to also. My daughter is a "Anvil" fanatic - she's not so bad, better then ensync or Brittany.


----------



## Said1

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *That's a fact!  I just so happen to own a disc from the tragically hip! didn't even know that they were Canadian! *



Which one? They really do have a great sound, even though they have lost a little of their edge. Blue Rodeo isn't bad either, they're a little to mellow for me, but they have a few good tunes.


----------



## Said1

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Thin Lizzy - Jailbreak *



I haven't listened to that in ages. Probably have to wash the dust off of it  

Music At Work sounds right, not one of their best I'm afraind.
I'm still listening to Buddy Guy: Sally Mae


----------



## Said1

All this talk of the Tragically Hip has inspired me to put them on: New Orleans Is Sinking


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Aldo Nova - Fantasy
> 
> *


Oh that's a good one, I haven't heard that one in years. I love the whip sound effect in the intro.


----------



## Said1

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Lacuna Coil - Cold *



Were you listening to some sort of retro station


----------



## jimnyc

Asia - The smile has left your eyes


----------



## jimnyc

Terry Jacks - Seasons in the sun


----------



## Said1

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Sass Jordan - High Road Easy *



Another Canadian
I'm listening to talk radio :


----------



## Said1

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Killer Dwarfs - Starting to Shine *



Sounds like a Jerry Spinger episode   "keep the spirit alive" used to love that song.


----------



## Said1

Johnny Lang: Ground Hog Day

Feel like calling the ex and giving him crap now


----------



## Dan

> Very good Said! I was bustin on ya a bit! I have a few faves from Canada! Anvil and Triumph rock!



I misread that as "Avril and Triumph", that came as a little surprise!

Though, I have to admit it, I have a soft spot in my heart for Ms. Lavigne. "I'm With You" is an awesome tune.


----------



## Said1

> _Originally posted by Dan _
> *I misread that as "Avril and Triumph", that came as a little surprise!
> 
> Though, I have to admit it, I have a soft spot in my heart for Ms. Lavigne. "I'm With You" is an awesome tune. *



I meant Avril, I was just bugging Evil   I hope that's who he was talking about too


----------



## Sandy73

I find myself listening to the new classic country staion..

They play some old shit on this station that I haven't heard since I was a child like 70's & 80'scountry music... The funny part is that I don't really like country music now a days, but I have been kinda enjoying the old tunes they are playing it brings back some good memories .... I guess I am just wacked !!


----------



## Said1

> _Originally posted by JAMES UHLRICH _
> *I find myself listening to the new classic country staion..
> 
> They play some old shit on this station that I haven't heard since I was a child like 70's & 80'scountry music... The funny part is that I don't really like country music now a days, but I have been kinda enjoying the old tunes they are playing it brings back some good memories .... I guess I am just wacked !!  *



"We don't smoke marijuana in Muskogee; We don't take our trips on LSD;
We don't burn our draft cards down on Main Street; We like livin' right, and bein' free." 

I love old country especialy Merle and Buck  "Streets of Bakersfield" is one my all time favorite songs.


----------



## Sandy73

I guess we are wacked together !! hahaha


----------



## Said1

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Sorry Said!  I was referring to ANVIL, ummm just a little heavier than Avril! *



Ooops.


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Skid Row - 18 and life *




Jimmy, you da man what can I say???? I've dloaded about 10 songs I had forgoten about...Thanks to all here that have reminded me of the awesome music from the past.


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Fastway - Tell Me *



Fastway _ Say what You Will


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Vandenberg - Your Love is in Vain *




ahhh how bout Vandenburg burning heart??


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by Said1 _
> *I haven't listened to that in ages. Probably have to wash the dust off of it
> 
> Music At Work sounds right, not one of their best I'm afraind.
> I'm still listening to Buddy Guy: Sally Mae *




And Thin lizzy Cowboy Song...awesome ballad.


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by MtnBiker _
> *Great song! finally after pages I song I regconize from Sir Evil. *




Ahhh Thin Lizzy sooo underrated.


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Kiss - Cold Gin *




Kiss God Of Thunder


----------



## MadMax

Kenny Wayne Sheppard deja voodoo


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by MadMax _
> *And Thin lizzy Cowboy Song...awesome ballad. *


That is one of my favorite songs!


----------



## Dan

Liz Phair - Why Can't I?

Sorry to spoil the 80's theme running through here!


----------



## Said1

> _Originally posted by MadMax _
> *ahhh how bout Vandenburg burning heart?? *



Is that a Robert Johnson cover "I follwed her to the station, suitecase in my hand....."
If so, excellent. If not...oops again.

Beck: Where it's at


----------



## Sandy73

Hey Jim they are playin THE GAMBLER !!  On the Classic Counrty Station !! hahahahah I thought about you dude !


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by JAMES UHLRICH _
> *Hey Jim they are playin THE GAMBLER !!  On the Classic Counrty Station !! hahahahah I thought about you dude ! *



Not sure why, just always loved that song!

Charlie Daniels - Devil went down to Georgia


----------



## janeeng

Air Supply - Making love out of nothing at all


----------



## MtnBiker

*Rush* - Tom Sawyer


----------



## janeeng

Autograph - Turn up the radio


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Autograph - Turn up the radio *



Hey cool song, I know the keyboard player from that band. He is an uncle of guy I work with and lives in my hometown. Steve Ishman, he is still a total 80's rocker, long hair says dude alot. Funny guy.


----------



## janeeng

Bobby Darin - Oh where oh where can my baby be!


----------



## Said1

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Sass Jordan -  You dont have to remind Me
> 
> I know Said, she's Canadian!  Hope all the Gals there are this pretty!  I would have to consider relocation! *



She's from Quebec, but I won't hold it against her.  BTW, tell your avatar to stop looking at me, it's giving me the creeps  

The Doors: Peace Frog


----------



## Said1

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Everyone has said this so far about my avatar! Awesome, now I know it's Cool! *



One of the little guys I babysit LOVES stuff like that. I showed him and he thought it was coooool! 

Janis Joplin: Turtle Blues (I have the afternoon off )


----------



## jimnyc

Joe Cocker - Don't you love me anymore


----------



## Zhukov

_Thug Love_

2pac and Bone Thugs, my niggas from Cleveland


----------



## MtnBiker

*AC/DC* - Playing with girls


----------



## Said1

Van Morrison: Brown Eyed Girl

Is that your dog mtnbiker?


----------



## MtnBiker

Yup, that's my nerd of a dog.  

He is a great dog really, Jedi is his name.


----------



## MtnBiker

*Joe Walsh* - Rocky Mountain Way


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Bad Company - Shooting Star *



Bad Company- Bad Company
Bad Company- In the Company Of Strangers
Bad Company- Down And Dirty
Bad Company- Abandoned And Alone


----------



## MadMax

> _Originally posted by JAMES UHLRICH _
> *I guess we are wacked together !! hahaha *



Well I guess I would fall into that category and lets all be "whacked" together.


----------



## jimnyc

Billy Joel - This is the time


----------



## Said1

> _Originally posted by MadMax _
> *Well I guess I would fall into that category and lets all be "whacked" together.
> *



Who's your fav?


----------



## jimnyc

Jon Bon Jovi - August 7, 4:15


----------



## jimnyc

Guns 'N Roses - Get in the ring


----------



## jimnyc

Queensryche - Jet City Woman


----------



## jimnyc

Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days


----------



## MtnBiker

*Pink Floyd* - Dogs


----------



## MtnBiker

*Led Zepplin* - Black Dog


----------



## MtnBiker

Now I'm just listening to my dog bark.


----------



## jimnyc

Elton John & Kiki Dee - Don't go breaking my heart


----------



## jimnyc

April Wine - Just between you and me


----------



## MtnBiker

*Van Halen* - Drop Dead Legs


----------



## jimnyc

Michael Schenker Group - On and On


----------



## Sandy73

Some shit by the Backdoor Boys... Its on the office radio


----------



## Joz

Ian Moore.  

Missed him the first time he came to town.   Went to see him when he finally came around again.  Stayed thru the first 3-4 songs but my son dragged me out because the guy running the sound was *terrible*, couldn't hear anything.  I was soooo disappointed.


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by JAMES UHLRICH _
> *Some shit by the Backdoor Boys... Its on the office radio  *



Backdoor Boys :teeth:


----------



## nycflasher

> _Originally posted by MtnBiker _
> *Backdoor Boys :teeth: *



Ah-ha. That nickname rules.
NKOTB, used to call that pre-pubescent shitgroup New Hair on My Cock. Not as funny as the Backdoor Boys, though...


----------



## KLSuddeth

Selena - Last Dance


----------



## KLSuddeth

Styx - Renegade


----------



## KLSuddeth

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody

(and the hair flies as DK and I head bang at the appropriate part)


----------



## KLSuddeth

Aerosmith Dude looks like a lady



lol


----------



## MtnBiker

*HSAS* - Valley of Kings


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Van Halen - Little Guitars *


I love the solo in that one, good tune!


----------



## Sandy73

Night Moves - Bob Segar.. ??? I think


----------



## Sandy73

Why can't I be you  - The Cure


----------



## nycflasher

The Song Remains the Same- Led Zep, before that: Elderly Woman Behind the Counter in a Small Town- Pearl Jam



> _Originally posted by JAMES UHLRICH _
> 
> 
> *Why can't I be you  - The Cure *



nice one, me love The Cure


----------



## nycflasher

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Tool - Intolerance *



Tool rules. Just got turned onto them last year.
Before that I thought they were just.....tools.
Saw them live in New Haven last year, one of the best shows I have ever been to.
I think they pretty much refuse to give interviews, which is cool too. And they create their own sets to, all original artwork.


----------



## nycflasher

Rockin' out a new tune on my skin flute right now, covering a Bachman Turner Overdrive song.


----------



## jimnyc

Metallica - Fade to black


----------



## KLSuddeth

beastie boys - girls

LOL


----------



## OCA

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Accept - Balls to the Wall *



OLD SCHOOL METAL! NICE!


----------



## OCA

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Yes Sir!  some of my favorite stuff! *



How are you on Krokus?


----------



## jimnyc

Dream Theater - Through her eyes


----------



## jimnyc

TNT - Easy street


----------



## jimnyc

Poison - Talk dirty to me


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Poison - Talk dirty to me *



Bret Michaels is so fine !! YUMMY !!


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Queensryche - Take hold of the Flame *



I love Queensryche... Geoff Tate is fine too but not as fine as Bret..


----------



## Bern80

Terrell - Redneck Gigalo


----------



## Sandy73

In my place - Coldplay


----------



## MtnBiker

*HSAS* - Whiter Shade of Pale


----------



## Moi

SRV = Pride and Joy


----------



## MtnBiker

Hey that's a good tune Moi. So sad SRV died so young.


----------



## MtnBiker

*Van Halen* - Hear About it Later


----------



## janeeng

Cinderella - Nobody's Fool


----------



## MtnBiker

*Led Zepplin* - No Quarter


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

I want you by Bob Dylan


----------



## Moi

Heartless by Heart


----------



## Lizzy

U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday


----------



## Lizzy

CAt Stevens - Wild World


----------



## Lizzy

Led Zeppelin - Ramble on


----------



## Lizzy

Supertramp - Breakfast in America


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Lizzy _
> *Led Zeppelin - Ramble on *


One of my favorites, and I like the reference to the Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Lizzy

> _Originally posted by MtnBiker _
> *One of my favorites, and I like the reference to the Lord of the Rings. *


Mine as well!
Led Zeppelin Rules!


----------



## Gop guy

My God this thread has a lot of replies!

I mean Dayuuuuuuuummmmm!


----------



## Lizzy

My turn -  

Foreigner - Feels Like The First Time


----------



## Lizzy

America - A Horse With No Name


----------



## Lizzy

Foreigner - Double Vision


----------



## Semper Fi

The Ramones- Do you remember rock 'n roll radio?


----------



## MtnBiker

*Van Halen* - The Full Bug


----------



## Semper Fi

The Beatles- Hey Jude


----------



## dilloduck

Grateful Dead----Sugar Magnolia


----------



## JIHADTHIS

Morphine: The Night


----------



## JIHADTHIS

Deep Purple Space Trucking (Made in Japan, the 20+ minute version)


----------



## JIHADTHIS

Hit the Ground: 6GIG


----------



## 007

I'm almost afraid to say.....

Remember When - _Alan Jackson_


----------



## Sandy73

Go your own way - Fleetwood Mac (my fav fleetwood mac song too )


----------



## MtnBiker

*Rush* - Fly by Night


----------



## Sandy73

Time after Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Joan

SE - Do you really think we care what crap you are listening to?


----------



## Joan

Elvis is singing to me as we speak - everything you listen to is crap!


----------



## Joan

Then you should be listening to real music - not that hard-core shit you seem to like!  You were raised on Elvis!!  But what song did you want to dance with me to at your wedding????


----------



## JIHADTHIS

Yngwie Malmsteen Acoustic Solo - Llive at Budokan


----------



## JIHADTHIS

Loudness: Crazy Doctor


----------



## JIHADTHIS

Alice in Chains: Them Bones

Damn junkies, some of their stuff kicked ass


----------



## JIHADTHIS

*Johnny Lee Hooker*: Black Man Blues


----------



## nycflasher

Kris Kross- Jump ;-)


----------



## MtnBiker

*Rush* - Tom Sawyer   

Rockin tune!


----------



## JIHADTHIS

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *That's the truth Jihad!  That dude died did'nt he? *



Yep. Layne Staley (sp?)  heroin OD


----------



## JIHADTHIS

*Eminem* 8 Mile soundtrack


----------



## Sandy73

He was with Alice in chains right ?


----------



## JIHADTHIS

*Sabbath* Black Sabbath


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Three Doors Down - Duck And Run *



Hey that's a rockin tune also. Saw those guys last fall.


----------



## MtnBiker

*George Thurogood* - Bad to the Bone


----------



## JIHADTHIS

*THE GODZ* Candy's Gone Bad


----------



## MtnBiker

*AC/DC* - Shoot to Thrill :2guns:


----------



## 007

*Eric Clapton:* _Wonderful tonight_

I'm a sucker for a good ballad.


----------



## JIHADTHIS

*WASP* Sleeping in the Fire

Whens that VH1 "Where are they now: Blackie Lawless" special gonna be on?


----------



## JIHADTHIS

*Maiden* Murders in the Rue Morgue


----------



## MtnBiker

*Godsmack* - Sick of Life


----------



## JIHADTHIS

*STP* Big Empty


----------



## JIHADTHIS

*Apopalyptica* Sanitarium


----------



## JIHADTHIS

*Pumpkins* Bullet with Butterfly Wings

If you read any of my posts today it makes sense I guess.........


----------



## MtnBiker

*Led Zepplin* - No Quarter


----------



## Lizzy

AC/DC - BACK IN BLACK


----------



## Lizzy

Led Zeppelin - Fool in the Rain


----------



## nycflasher

Rag Doll, livin' in a movie
Hot tramp, daddy's little cutie
So fine, they'll never see ya
Leavin' by the back door, yeah

Hot time, get it while it's easy
Don't mind, come on up and see me
Rag Doll, baby won't you do me
Like you done before

I'm feelin' like a bad boy
Mmm, just like a bad boy
I'm rippin' up a Rag Doll
Like throwing away an old toy
Some babe's talkin' real loud
Talkin' all about the new crowd
Try and sell me on an old dream
A new version of the old scene
Speak easy on the grape vine
Keep shufflin' the shoe shine
Old tin lizzy, do it till you're dizzy
Give it all ya got until you're put out of your misery

Ha-ha-ha. I'm not really listening to that song, but it's playing in my head for some reason (maybe because I'm undersexed?).

I lipsynched that song for a contest when I was 10, many moons ago...

Oh, and it's Aerosmith-Rag Doll.


----------



## Sandy73

[
Keep shufflin' the shoe shine
Old tin lizzy, do it till you're dizzy
Give it all ya got until you're put out of your misery

Ha-ha-ha. I'm not really listening to that song, but it's playing in my head for some reason (maybe because I'm undersexed?).

I lipsynched that song for a contest when I was 10, many moons ago...

Oh, and it's Aerosmith-Rag Doll. [/B][/QUOTE] 


I love that song and I love Aerosmith !! They kick ass in concert ..


----------



## nycflasher

And how about that Liv Tyler? She didn't turn out so bad either.


----------



## Lizzy

DEEP PURPLE - Smoke on the Water


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by nycflasher _
> *And how about that Liv Tyler? She didn't turn out so bad either. *



Umm she is not my type !!


----------



## nycflasher

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Umm she is not my type !! *



Tastes like chicken... 
j/k


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by nycflasher _
> *Tastes like chicken...
> j/k *



I trust your judgement ! hahaha


----------



## nycflasher

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Damn Flasher, you were only 10 when that song was out? *



Well, 1985, I forget what year the song came out.


----------



## Sandy73

i think 87... i was 14


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Night Ranger - Sing me Away *


Oh man, great song. That is off of one the of the best rock albums. Don't tell me you love me! whoa. Now I'm going to have to go dig that one out. Eddies Coming Out Tonight!


----------



## nycflasher

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Bro, you telling me you were only 10 in 1985?  that's not you in your avatar is it? *



Guess I look older than 28 with the scruffiness, eh?
I'm clean shaven of late, and get carded for cigs and beer


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by nycflasher _
> *Guess I look older than 28 with the scruffiness, eh?
> I'm clean shaven of late, and get carded for cigs and beer
> *



You young punk!


----------



## nycflasher

> _Originally posted by MtnBiker _
> *You young punk!   *



punk being the operative word...: 

And they say punk is dead.


----------



## Lizzy

Peter Frampton - Baby, I Love Your Way


----------



## Sandy73

Love Song- 311 

I like The Cure's version better but I like 311 too


----------



## Sandy73

Higher Love - Steve Winwood


----------



## Sandy73

Im in cheesy mode music..


Blue Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Audioslave - I am the Highway *



I love Audioslave !! :clap1:


----------



## OCA

Chris LeDoux-4th Of July Rodeos

I'm in an old school rodeo country state of mind. Wouldn't mind a dip of Copenhagen right about now although I haven't dipped snuff for over 7 years now.


----------



## Sandy73

Breaking the girl - Red hot chili peppers _ Anthony is hot..


----------



## Sandy73

ozzy, Steven Tyler, Alice Cooper, The dude from AC/Dc


----------



## Sandy73

Pardon me - Incubus... Oh and he is NOT hot....


----------



## Sandy73

too young.. and yes I am sure but I do love thier music... Oh yeah and the Dude from the Cure dammit his name i can't remember it anyway he is NOT HOT EITHER but I absloutly LOVE The Cure's Music.....


----------



## Sandy73

Stellar - Incubus


----------



## Sandy73

All my life - Foo Fighters - not cute..


----------



## Sandy73

I like them but hell no.. Or I never did ...


----------



## Sandy73

One - U2


----------



## Sandy73

Closer - NIN


----------



## Sandy73

Won't back down -  Fuel


----------



## Sandy73

Been caught stealing - Jane's Addiction


----------



## Sandy73

Head like a hole - NIN


----------



## Sandy73

Finish what ya started - Van Halen


----------



## Sandy73

Anything but down - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Sandy73

I can't tell you why - Eagles


----------



## Sandy73

My Friends - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Sandy73

Never There - Cake


----------



## OCA

Pashalis Terzis-Ta Simadia

Anybody else a Terzis fan?


----------



## Sandy73

Wait - White Lion


----------



## Sandy73

Eyes of a stranger - Queensyrche 

oh yeah SE .. I think Geoff Tate is hot !


----------



## Sandy73

Iron Man - Ozzy

Oh damn I meant Black Sabbath !!


----------



## Sandy73

Don't cry - GNR


----------



## MtnBiker

*Van Halen* - Little Guitars


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Godsmack - Bad Magick *



Good tune Evil !!


----------



## Sandy73

Hot for teacher - VH


----------



## Sandy73

Red Blooded Woman  - Kylie Minogue


----------



## MtnBiker

*Led Zepplin* - Good Times Bad Times


----------



## Moi

Eli's Coming - Three Dog Night


----------



## MtnBiker

*George Thorogood* - I Drink Alone


----------



## MtnBiker

*Def Leppard* - Bringing on the Heartache


----------



## MtnBiker

*Bonnie Raitt* - Angel from Montgomery


----------



## MtnBiker

*The Who* - Who are You


----------



## Sandy73

OH GOD HELP ME SOMEONE TURN THIS GOD AWFUL COUNTRY MUSIC OFF !!! WORK MUSIC, GOT TO LOVE IT !! NOT......


----------



## freeandfun1

Getting my hannitization fix right now.....

It is a kind of music to my ears!


----------



## freeandfun1

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *You dirty right wing bastard! *



Guilty as charged!


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Van Halen - Atomic Punk *


Classic Van Halen right out of their club days, great tune!


----------



## MtnBiker

*The Doors* - LA Woman


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by MtnBiker _
> *The Doors - LA Woman *



 Kool tune dude !!


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> * Kool tune dude !!  *



Yeah, I actually like Billy Idols remake of that song as well. 

Most remakes just don't stack up to the original but Billy does a decent job.


----------



## MtnBiker

*Pink Floyd* - Comfortably Numb


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by MtnBiker _
> *Yeah, I actually like Billy Idols remake of that song as well.
> 
> Most remakes just don't stack up to the original but Billy does a decent job. *



I love Billy Idol he still is cool !


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *I love Billy Idol he still is cool ! *


Hell yeah, lets go listen to some Billy Idol ,Sandy.


----------



## MtnBiker

*Billy Idol* - Rebel Yell


----------



## MtnBiker

*Billy Idol* - Flesh for Fantsy


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by MtnBiker _
> *Hell yeah, lets go listen to some Billy Idol ,Sandy.  *



Sounds like a plan !


----------



## MtnBiker

*Joe Walsh* - Rocky Mountain Way


----------



## Sandy73

Human Nature - Madonna


----------



## Sandy73

One last cry - Brian Mcknight


----------



## MtnBiker

*Jeff Beck* - Duck Soup


----------



## JIHADTHIS

*Fascination Street* Da Cure


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Creed - With Arms Wide Open *



Hey I know them....


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Personally? *





I wish...


----------



## Sandy73

Figured you out - Nickelback


----------



## Chippewa

"If it's going to be that kind of party, I'm gonna have to stick my dick in the mashed potatoes!"
                     -Beastie Boys sample


----------



## JIHADTHIS

*Murder in the Sky* Gary Moore


----------



## nycflasher

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## JIHADTHIS

*IRON MAIDEN* Revelation


----------



## JIHADTHIS

*IN DULCE DECORUM* THE DAMNED


----------



## JIHADTHIS

*Hell* Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by Chippewa _
> *"If it's going to be that kind of party, I'm gonna have to stick my dick in the mashed potatoes!"
> -Beastie Boys sample *



I know that song... I really like the Beastie boys !


----------



## MtnBiker

*Van Halen* - House of Pain


----------



## Sandy73

Heat Of the night - Whitesnake


----------



## Semper Fi

ETI- Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## MtnBiker

*AC/DC* Send for the Man


----------



## Sandy73

Rock Me - Great White


----------



## Semper Fi

Minstrel Boy- Blackhawk Down soundtrack


----------



## Said1

Red House - B.B. King & Buddy Guy


----------



## Said1

One bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - John Lee Hooker & Robert Cray


----------



## MtnBiker

*Bonnie Raitt* - Nick of Time


----------



## KLSuddeth

My Immortal - Evanessence


----------



## Semper Fi

Maggie May- Rod Stewart


----------



## MtnBiker

Man Evil you are rocking out this morning. 

*Godsmack* - Awake


----------



## MtnBiker

*Stones* - Sympathy for the Devil


----------



## brneyedgrl80

Maroon 5-This Love


----------



## Sandy73

Gypsy - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Sandy73

Clocks - Coldplay


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Cheap Trick - I want you to want Me *


  Kool song dude !


----------



## Sandy73

Aeroplane - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Said1

can't get no nookie - Mick Jagger & Ry Cooder 

I love my new computer "sigh"


----------



## MtnBiker

*Thin Lizzy* - The Cowboy Song


----------



## Said1

Nothing can come between us - theroy of a deadman (highly recommend checking out this band)


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Said1 _
> *Nothing can come between us - theroy of a deadman (highly recommend checking out this band) *


Hey I saw them live a few years back, I had no idea who they were, but they were great.


----------



## brneyedgrl80

Toby Keith-I Love This Bar


----------



## Said1

> _Originally posted by MtnBiker _
> *Hey I saw them live a few years back, I had no idea who they were, but they were great. *



No kidding, where did you see them? I suppose I don't need to point out the fact that they are Canadian do I?


----------



## nycflasher

Nirvana "unplugged"- Lake of Fire


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Van Hagar "its about time"


----------



## Said1

Asshole - Denis Leary. That one goes out to  you Big D


----------



## Said1

I am the highway - Audioslave


----------



## nycflasher

G.Love and Special Sauce


----------



## Semper Fi

Saturday Night- Bay City Rollers

I know its been posted already, but hey, its a catchy tune!


----------



## KLSuddeth

GnR
Mr Brownstone


----------



## Sandy73

Man, I Feel like a woman - Shania Twain

~ the ONLY song I like by her !


----------



## MtnBiker

* Pink Floyd * - Pigs


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Godsmack ~ Sick of Life *



Cool, I was listening to that on my way home.


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Bad Company ~ Feel like makin Love *




I like Bad Company


----------



## MtnBiker

*Thin Lizzy* - Angel from the Coast


----------



## MtnBiker

*AC/DC* - Shake your Foundations


----------



## Sandy73

Motley Crue - Live Wire


----------



## MtnBiker

*AC/DC* - Send for the Man


----------



## Sandy73

Cheap Trick - The Flame


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Cheap Trick - The Flame *



Good tune!


----------



## MtnBiker

*Van Halen* - Drop Dead Legs


----------



## Sandy73

REM -  Everybody Hurts


----------



## Sandy73

Eagles - I can't tell you why


----------



## Sandy73

Coldplay - The Scientist


----------



## Sandy73

NIN - Closer


----------



## Sandy73

Coldplay - Trouble


----------



## MtnBiker

*Alice in Chains* - Them Bones


----------



## brneyedgrl80

Dramarama-Anything, Anything


----------



## nycflasher

Metallica-Master of Puppets


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Glad to see you still rocking MB! *



I'm trying. 


*Tool* - Sober


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *GTR ~ When the heart rules the Mind *



I love that song !:


----------



## Sandy73

Van Halen  - Everybody wants some


----------



## Sandy73

Heart - Who will you run to


----------



## MtnBiker

*Van Halen* - Little Guitars


----------



## janeeng

Sarah McLachlan - Do What You Have To Do


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Sammy Hagar ~ Three lock Box *



First concert I saw, with Night Ranger, it rocked.


----------



## janeeng

Triumph - Magic Power

Oh yeah, she's young, she's wild and she's FREE!!!!!!


----------



## nycflasher

blah blah blah - my professor (win 2000 advanced server)


----------



## MtnBiker

*Night Ranger* - Don't Tell Me You Love Me


----------



## 007

*Joanne Shenandoah* ~ _Dancing on the Earth._


----------



## nycflasher

Tool-Sober


----------



## nycflasher

Rage Against the Machine- Vietnow

sweet bootleg: 

Los Angeles, CA 
"Radio Free LA" 
January 27, 1997 

People Of The Sun 
Bulls On Parade 
Role Right 
Tire Me 
Vietnow 
Wind Below 
Without A Face


----------



## 007

*Celine* ~ _The Power of Love_

Hey, she appeals to my more _sensitive_ side...


----------



## Sandy73

I got one better !

Marie Osmond - Paper Roses


This country station at work is driving me nuts !!!


----------



## brneyedgrl80

Is She Really Going Out With Him-Sugar Ray


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by brneyedgrl80 _
> *Is She Really Going Out With Him-Sugar Ray *



Who Marie Osmond ??


----------



## Sandy73

Jet - Cold Hard Bitch


----------



## Sandy73

Billy Idol - White Wedding


----------



## JIHADTHIS

*Pink Floyd* ~ Welcome to the Machine


----------



## Sandy73

Kansas - Dust in the wind


----------



## Sandy73

The Cure - The End of the World


----------



## brneyedgrl80

Dream On-Aerosmith


----------



## DKSuddeth

Trapt - headstrong


----------



## brneyedgrl80

Prince-Raspberry Barette


----------



## Sandy73

Pink - Just like a pill


----------



## Sandy73

Sheryl Crow - Anything but down


----------



## Sandy73

Winger - Headed for a heartbreak


----------



## Said1

Nothing, my sound blaster is disconnected


----------



## Sandy73

White Lion - Tell me


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by Said1 _
> *Nothing, my sound blaster is disconnected  *



I am sorry to hear that ! I am blaring Launch and singing all by myself well except my 3 yr old but he is used to that !   

I am sure my neighbors love me.....:


----------



## Sandy73

Alice Cooper - Poison


----------



## Sandy73

Incubus - Wish you were here


----------



## Said1

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *I am sorry to hear that ! I am blaring Launch and singing all by myself well except my 3 yr old but he is used to that !
> 
> I am sure my neighbors love me.....: *



I plan to get a new Tower (or case for it, I'm not sure about the tech mumbo jumbo)  next week. If all goes well, I will be back in business by the end of next week. I guess I could drag the ghetto blaster in here......


----------



## Sandy73

The Cure - Pictures of you


----------



## Sandy73

Coldplay - In my place


----------



## Sandy73

Madonna - Burning up


----------



## Sandy73

Maroon 5 - This Love


----------



## Sandy73

Winger - Seventeen


----------



## Sandy73

Kylie Minogue - Red blooded woman


----------



## Sandy73

Madonna - Human Nature


----------



## Sandy73

Hubby is home no more music


----------



## brneyedgrl80

ZZ Top-She's Got Legs


----------



## brneyedgrl80

Erasure-A Little Respect


----------



## MtnBiker

*Van Halen* - Outta Love


----------



## nycflasher

Blondie-Heart of Glass

Plus, the sound of my head THROBBING.
I think the song is called: #%^#%^#^@%^ You, James!


----------



## Sandy73

Chaka Khan - I feel for you


----------



## Sandy73

*Skid Row*  - I remember you


----------



## green lantern

queensryche---silent lucidity


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by green lantern _
> *queensryche---silent lucidity *




great song Queensrche rocks !


----------



## Sandy73

*OUTKAST* - Roses


----------



## Sandy73

*Garbage* - Stupid Girl


----------



## nycflasher

Ministry- Work for Love


----------



## nycflasher

Misfits- One Last Caress


----------



## nycflasher

Nirvana- Jesus Wants Me For a Sunbeam


----------



## nycflasher

Lauren Hill- Everything is Everything


----------



## nycflasher

Early man walked away
As modern man took control
There minds werent all the same
(and) to conquer was their goal
So he built his great empire
And he slaughtered his own kind
(and) he died a confused man
(he) killed himself in his own mind...

-Sublime, We're Only Going to Die for Our Ignorance


----------



## nycflasher

GWAR- wish I knew the song title


----------



## Sandy73

*Elton John* - Little Jeannie


----------



## Sandy73

*Mendelsshon/ Cleveland Quartet* - String quartet No.2 In A minor, Op13


----------



## Sandy73

*Bon Jovi* - Bad Medicine


----------



## Sandy73

*Poison* - Nothing but a ggod time


----------



## Jmarie

When it Rains by Gretchen Wilson


----------



## menewa

"Edutainment" by BDP


----------



## brneyedgrl80

When In Rome-The Promise


----------



## brneyedgrl80

RHCP-Under the Bridge


----------



## Captain_Steel

Damaged II- Black Flag


----------



## Sandy73

*Audioslave* - Like a stone


----------



## MtnBiker

*Night Ranger* - Don't Tell Me You Love Me


----------



## Sandy73

*DAMN YANKEES* - HIGH ENOUGH


----------



## Sandy73

*Kansas* - Dust in the wind


----------



## Sandy73

*Whitesnake* - Fool for your love


----------



## Sandy73

*Incubus* - Drive


----------



## Captain_Steel

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Whitesnake - Fool for your love *



Great song.  I love Whitesnake.


----------



## Captain_Steel

(I don't know the title of the song, song 3 on the 18 big ones album) - Dramarama


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by Captain_Steel _
> *Great song.  I love Whitesnake. *




Thanks I love them too ! I also thing David Coverdale was hot back in the day !!


----------



## MtnBiker

*AC/DC* - Sink the Pink


----------



## dilloduck

Hootie and the Blowfish----Time


----------



## Captain_Steel

Blue - Wham!

: yes, go ahead and laugh...I listen to wham!...


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by Captain_Steel _
> *Blue - Wham!
> 
> : yes, go ahead and laugh...I listen to wham!... *




Ok I admit it too I like Wham... I hate George Michael though..


----------



## Captain_Steel

Hometown Girls - Benny Mardones


----------



## Sandy73

*Survivor* - The search is over


----------



## Sandy73

*The Cult*  - Wild hearted son


----------



## Sandy73

*AC/DC* - Shook me all night long


----------



## Sandy73

*Aerosmith* - Living on the edge


----------



## nycflasher

Depeche Mode(a.k.a. Depress Mode ) - Enjoy the Silence


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by nycflasher _
> *Depeche Mode(a.k.a. Depress Mode ) - Enjoy the Silence *



Damn Flasher Im impressed !


----------



## nycflasher

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Damn Flasher Im impressed ! *



What, that I enjoy silence?
ROFL!!!


----------



## Sandy73

I love them !


----------



## Sandy73

*Nickelback* - Feeling way to damn good


----------



## Sandy73

*NIN* - Closer


----------



## nycflasher

Velvet Revolver-Slither


----------



## Captain_Steel

Mary's Prayer - Danny Wilson (weird 80's pop song)


----------



## Captain_Steel

volcanic slut - sodom

nice transition huh?  80's bubblegum pop at midnight, and then death metal by 3:00AM.  Yes, I have extremely varied musical tastes....


----------



## Sandy73

*The Cure* - Pictures of you


----------



## Sandy73

*INXS* - Need you tonight


----------



## Sandy73

*Beastie Boys* - Shake your rump


Old school stuff I know


----------



## Sandy73

*The Cure* - End of the world


----------



## Sandy73

*Coldplay* - Yellow


----------



## Captain_Steel

I just died in your arms tonight - cutting crew
(more 80's pop music)


----------



## Captain_Steel

Leprosy - Death
(yes, death is the name of the band...a kickass song I'm tellin ya)


----------



## Captain_Steel

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Annihilator ~ The Box *



You really like Annihilator dont ya?  I purchased a two cd set (from the vualt) with their first two albums on it.  Not bad but I need to listen more to get a real feel for the music.  Isn't the second cd the best?


----------



## nycflasher

The new Beastie Boys CD in entirety.
Well, until i had to come in to work. Flash no likey.

Oh, and it's titled 'To the 5 Boroughs'.

And it kicks ass...


----------



## Captain_Steel

Deathlike Silence -- Sodom


----------



## leojoeyjoe

Jeff Buckley...live at the olympia


----------



## Sandy73

*Cinderella* - Don't what you got til its gone


----------



## leojoeyjoe

Rock, Cinderella rules...
I'm listening to "tie your mother down' by queen


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by leojoeyjoe _
> *Rock, Cinderella rules...
> I'm listening to "tie your mother down' by queen *



yeah i like them too !!


----------



## leojoeyjoe

listening to tony bennet right now, just got through with theo monk, david bowie before that and eric dolphy before that....


----------



## Said1

Big and Rich - Save a horse, ride a cowboy


----------



## Said1

Jet - Cold hard bitch


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by Said1 _
> *Jet - Cold hard bitch *




I love that song !


----------



## leojoeyjoe

prince: head


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by leojoeyjoe _
> *
> I'm listening to "tie your mother down' by queen *



Good tune!


----------



## leojoeyjoe

listening to the clown by charles mingus at the moment...


----------



## MtnBiker

*The Cult* - She Sells Sancturary


----------



## Said1

Chris Issac - Don't want to fall in love


----------



## Said1

Oasis - Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## leojoeyjoe

the cure: pornography


----------



## Said1

Taj Mahal & Ry Cooder - By and by (poor me)


----------



## Said1

Sonny Terri & Brownie Mcghee - Rock Island line


----------



## leojoeyjoe

claude debussy: la mer...but when it goes off I'm putting in Iron Maiden's number of the beast album...thanks to sir evil for putting maiden on the brain...


----------



## leojoeyjoe

Megadeth: rust in peace


----------



## Dan

> ICON ~ World War



I was just listening to Night of the Crime again the other day, that's a really solid album, thanks for burning it!


----------



## Captain_Steel

Schism -- Tool


----------



## leojoeyjoe

jeff buckley-murdersuicidemeteorslave


----------



## MtnBiker

*Billy Idol* - Rebel Yell


----------



## Dan

I was just looking up the tab to 'Rebel Yell'! Freaky!


----------



## Sandy73

*Hall & Oats* - She's gone


----------



## dilloduck

Fields of Joy----New York Rock Ensemble
(whatever happened to them anyway?)


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by MtnBiker _
> *Billy Idol - Rebel Yell *




  Billy Idol Rocks !


----------



## nycflasher

Primus--The Brown Album.

Forget the song title.


----------



## leojoeyjoe

the clash: london calling


----------



## Captain_Steel

vocanic slut -- sodom 

(yes, again)


----------



## leojoeyjoe

slayer-south of heaven


----------



## Sandy73

*Aerosmith* - Angel


----------



## leojoeyjoe

shostakovich-festive overture


----------



## Said1

The Who - Won't get fooled again


----------



## Said1

Black Sabbath - Iron Man


----------



## Said1

Joe Williams - Smack Dab In THe Middle


----------



## leojoeyjoe

that's funny you were listening to eddie money...my band and I practiced last night for a gig coming up and we learnd "baby hold onto me..." just for shits and giggles...it was hilarious....
listening to 'pictures of you' by the Cure at themoment...


----------



## brneyedgrl80

The Way You Love Me-Faith Hill


----------



## brneyedgrl80

Squeeze Me In-Garth Brooks


----------



## MtnBiker

*Van Halen* - Bottoms Up! - great solo


----------



## MtnBiker

*Thin Lizzy* - Cold Sweat


----------



## MtnBiker

*Led Zepplin* - Fool in the Rain


----------



## Captain_Steel

shout -- Tears for Fears


----------



## Bonnie

Oleander   Hands off the wheel


----------



## Bonnie

P.O.D  Youth of the Nation


----------



## UsaPride

Who Are The People in Your Neighborhood by Sesame Street
Kids got the tv this morning


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *John Waite ~ Missing You *



Good tune


----------



## MtnBiker

*Jimi Hendrix* - Voodoo Child


----------



## nycflasher

Misfits- Where Eagles Dare

"I aint no goddamn son of a bitch..."


----------



## Captain_Steel

> _Originally posted by nycflasher _
> *Misfits- Where Eagles Dare
> 
> "I aint no goddamn son of a bitch..." *



Misfits fan since 93'....Danzig rules!


----------



## Captain_Steel

aggressor -- Hellhammer


----------



## Captain_Steel

Beneath the Remains -- Sepultura


----------



## Sandy73

*Jet* - Cold hard bitch !!!


----------



## Captain_Steel

Time is coming -- Testament


----------



## Bonnie

Snapcase....................Ten A.M.


----------



## Sandy73

*Seether* - Broken


----------



## janeeng

Queen - Another one bites the dust

Sort of reminds me around here!


----------



## Sandy73

*REM* - Everybody Hurts


----------



## Captain_Steel

Bombenhagel -- Sodom


----------



## Moi

Twinkle Twinkle Little Star...my son is playing his music box!


----------



## Bonnie

Metal Church............Agent Green


----------



## Sandy73

*Kiss* - Beth


----------



## Sandy73

*Bad Company* - Feel like makin love


----------



## Sandy73

*Bon Jovi* - All About Lovin' You


----------



## Sandy73

*Madonna * - Borderline


----------



## Sandy73

*Eagles* - Lying eyes


----------



## Sandy73

*Shania Twain* - Man, I feel like a woman


DON'T LAUGH ITS THE ONLY SONG OF HERS THAT I LIKE !!!

I LIKE TO ACT STUPID AND SING TO IT !!


----------



## Semper Fi

Photograph- Def Leppard


----------



## Sandy73

*Fleetwood Mac* - Sara


----------



## Sandy73

*The Cure* - In between days


----------



## Sandy73

*Queensryche* - Jet City Woman


----------



## Sandy73

*Fuel* - Falls on me


----------



## brneyedgrl80

Black Magic Woman-Santana


----------



## brneyedgrl80

Remember the Time-Michael Jackson


----------



## Sandy73

*Wayne Gratz * - Mist of a waterfall


Its chill out music ... A lot like Yanni !


----------



## Bonnie

Delerium.........................  Flatlands


----------



## Sandy73

*Radiohead* - Creep


----------



## Sandy73

*NIN* - Terrible Lie


----------



## Sandy73

*Warrant* - I saw red


----------



## Sandy73

*Fuel* - Hemorrhage (In my hands)


----------



## Sandy73

*Blondie* - Call Me


----------



## Sandy73

*Sophie B Hawkins*- Damn, wish I was your lover


----------



## Sandy73

*Damn Yankees* - High Enough


----------



## Sandy73

*Duran Duran* - The Reflex


----------



## Sandy73

*KC & The Sunshine Band* - Shake your booty


----------



## Sandy73

*The Cult* - Fire Woman


----------



## Said1

Nelly - Hot  in Herre


----------



## Sandy73

*The Cars* - Just what I needed


----------



## Sandy73

*The Verve* - Bitter Sweet Symphony


----------



## Sandy73

*Mazzy Star* - Fade into you


----------



## brneyedgrl80

Take On Me-Aha


----------



## Captain_Steel

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *The Cars - Just what I needed *



good song, and band


----------



## Captain_Steel

Crionics -- Slayer


----------



## Captain_Steel

dormant bodies bursting -- Cannibal Corpse

 this music really puts me in the mood.


----------



## MtnBiker

* Thin Lizzy* - The Sun Goes Down


----------



## Sandy73

*Fleetwood Mac* - Go your own way


----------



## Sandy73

*Heart* - Crazy on you


----------



## Sandy73

*Whitesnake* - Is this Love


----------



## MtnBiker

*Van Halen* - Little Guitars


----------



## Said1

Guantanamera - Celia Cruz


----------



## Said1

Grasshoppers On My Pillow - Ledbelly


----------



## Said1

Pigs on the wing - Pink Floyd


----------



## Sandy73

*Stevie Nicks* - Edge of Seventeen


----------



## Sandy73

*Blondie* - Tide is High


----------



## Sandy73

*Kenny Rogers*  - I don't need you


----------



## Sandy73

*The Cars* - Drive


----------



## MtnBiker

*Thin Lizzy* - Got To Give It Up - live version


----------



## NewGuy

*George Thorogood*: You talk too much

(man its good to have sound working on linux!!!!)


----------



## NewGuy

*George Thorogood*: Gear jammer


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by NewGuy _
> *George Thorogood: Gear jammer *



Good tune!


----------



## NewGuy

I shoved in the "*The Baddest of George Thorogood and the Destroyers*".

I have listened to this thing a million times, and can't stop.

We need a fish hook smiley.

-or an IV one.


----------



## MtnBiker

*Queensryche* - Warning


----------



## MtnBiker

*Led Zepplin* - Dazed and Confused


----------



## Sandy73

*Coldplay* - We never change


----------



## Sandy73

*Stevie Nicks*  - Stand back


----------



## brneyedgrl80

Twisted Sister-We're Not Going To Take It


----------



## Bonnie

Monster Magnet.........Cage Around the Sun


----------



## Sandy73

*Heart* - Alone


----------



## brneyedgrl80

Santana-Oye como va?


----------



## Semper Fi

Good Bye Blue Sky- Pink Floyd


----------



## Sandy73

*NIN* - Closer

Yes, I am at work listening to this ! Damn, my job ROCKS !


----------



## Sandy73

*Seether w/ Amy Lee* - Broken


----------



## Sandy73

*Winger* - Headed for a heartbreak


----------



## Sandy73

*Incubus* - Pardon Me


----------



## Sandy73

*Rush* - Time stands still


BTW the ONLY song by Rush I like !


----------



## Said1

What were all about - Sum 41 (quiet, Steveo is cute, and Canadian )


----------



## Captain_Steel

No Control -- Eddie Money


----------



## Said1

The Four Horsemen - Metallica


----------



## Said1

Pure Massacre - Silverchair


----------



## Said1

Diamonds On THe Inside - Ben Harper


----------



## Said1

Burn One Down - Ben Harper


----------



## NewGuy

Brainwashing myself with : *George Thorogood Gearjammer* 

-AGAIN!

Continuous loop.

Go baby, go.

Ain't nothin better than listnin to this and fightin' off Big-D and Capt. Steel.


----------



## Captain_Steel

I've been in love before -- Cutting Crew

80's pop rock ballad


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by Captain_Steel _
> *I've been in love before -- Cutting Crew
> 
> 80's pop rock ballad *




Kewl 80's song !


----------



## NATO AIR

sting- after the rain has fallen


----------



## MtnBiker

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Queensryche ~ Take hold of the Flame *



Hey, right on Evil!



*Queensryche* - No Sanctuary


----------



## MtnBiker

*Bonnie Raitt* - Spit of Love


----------



## MtnBiker

*AC/DC* - For Those About To Rock


----------



## Sandy73

*Cranberries* - Linger


----------



## Bonnie

Stabbing Westward...........................Red on White


----------



## Bonnie

Sisters of Mercy..............Temple of Love


----------



## Bonnie

Alice Cooper..........Poison


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by Bonnie _
> *Alice Cooper..........Poison *



I like that song !!  

Alice is KEWL !


----------



## Bonnie

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *I like that song !!
> 
> Alice is KEWL ! *



Absolutely!!!!!  Had to dust off that jewel case


----------



## Bonnie

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Judas Priest ~ Beyond The Realms Of Death *




Now that is a great song!!!!!!!!!!!!  I almost fell over when they performed it live at the last concert I saw with them


----------



## Bonnie

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Damn, haven't seen them since they headlined with Maiden!  Hmmm 1983 maybe? *




Ouch has it been that long?   I was a tiny tike when I saw that combo at the Garden in NYC, matter of fact I think that was the last time they were allowed to play there as I seem to remember some were ripping the foam out of the seats and tossing them onstage, at which point Halford stood on top of the pile fists raised in the air  Kodak moment:


----------



## Bonnie

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *I believe it was the British Steel tour, no? *



Too early to remember that far back, but I would't say you are wrong on that


----------



## Bonnie

Brother Cane................I Surrender


----------



## Bonnie

Tribe After Tribe....................     Hold On


----------



## Sandy73

*Nickelback* - Feelin' way too damn good


----------



## Bonnie

*Black Label Society............................Bleed For Me*


----------



## Said1

Bob Marley - Buffalo Soldier


----------



## Sandy73

*The Cure* - Pictures of you


----------



## Sandy73

*The Cure* - Love Song


----------



## Sandy73

*311*  - Love Song ... I like The Cure's version better !
But I like 311 so I listen to them both !


----------



## Sandy73

*Van Halen* - Everybody wants some


----------



## Bonnie

Judas Priest..................Last Rose of Summer


----------



## Bonnie

Paradise Lost..................Gothic


----------



## Sandy73

Linkin Park - Faint

Just got the CD/ DVD !


----------



## Sandy73

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> *Radiohead* ~ _Creep_





I LOVE THAT SONG !


----------



## Bonnie

Kyuss.......................One Inch Man


----------



## Bonnie

*Kings X...................Power of Love*


----------



## Bonnie

Queensryche................Breaking the Silence


----------



## NewGuy

Once again.....good ol *George Thorogood: *_Talk Too Much_


----------



## no1tovote4

*Pink Floyd - Not Now John*


----------



## no1tovote4

*Journey - Wheel in the Sky*


----------



## Dan

Presidents of the U.S.A. - Naked and Famous


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> *Journey - Wheel in the Sky*



oh god please let this thread end here and now


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> oh god please let this thread end here and now




I can't help it when they play a song that sux over the intercom.


----------



## -Cp

Sara Evans:

"A real fine place to start"...


----------



## no1tovote4

*The Eagles - Get Over It*


----------



## Said1

Faith Hill - You Can't Lose Me


----------



## no1tovote4

*Metallica - Fade to Black*


----------



## archangel

dedicated to a couple in here!


----------



## GotZoom

Trapt - Stand Up


----------



## Said1

ZZ Top - Blue Jean Blues

That song is HOT!


----------



## no1tovote4

The Dan Band - Turn Around (A very funny cover of Air Supply, dude drops the F-Bomb in the song randomly)


----------



## Shattered

Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff...


----------



## GotZoom

Its just one of those days
Feelin like a freight train
First one to complain
Leaves with the blood stain
Damn right Im a maniac
You better watch your back


----------



## Shattered

Damn right I'm a maniac
You better watch your back
Cuz I'm f**kin' up your program
And if your stuck up
You just lucked up
Next in line to get f**ked up
Your best bet is to stay away motherf**ker
Its just one of those days!! 

 :dev1:


----------



## no1tovote4

*Godsmack - Awake*


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> *Godsmack - Awake*


----------



## Shattered

ZZ Top - Cheap Sunglasses...


----------



## GotZoom

That stupid new song by Will Smith.....gag.


----------



## no1tovote4

*Ozzy Osbourne - Diary of a Madman*


----------



## Shattered

Styx - Renegade...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*Danko Jones - Lover Call*


----------



## Shattered

AC/DC - Highway To Hell...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*Metallica - Fade to Black*


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *Metallica - Fade to Black*



Copycat.  Quit listening to music when I am.  :spank3:


----------



## Shattered

Aerosmith - Walk This Way...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Copycat.  Quit listening to music when I am.  :spank3:


 :hail:  :hail:  :hail: 
My bad


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :hail:  :hail:  :hail:
> My bad



:kiss2:


----------



## Shattered

Bon Jovi - I'll Be There For You...


----------



## Shattered

Twisted Sister - We're Not Gonna Take It...


----------



## Shattered

Kix - Don't Close Your Eyes...


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Twisted Sister - We're Not Gonna Take It...



Now there's one I haven't heard in a long time...


----------



## Shattered

Scary, isn't it?  Dee's still around, too.. He does a metal show every Sunday morning from 8am-10am...


----------



## no1tovote4

Ozzy and Lita Ford - Close Your Eyes


----------



## Shattered

Cheap Trick - Ain't That A Shame...


----------



## 007

*Gorillaz ~ Feel Good*


----------



## Nuc

Bach Cello Suite #2 in D minor-Pablo Casals


----------



## Shattered

Cinderella - Don't Know What You've Got ('Til It's Gone)...


----------



## Shattered

Babys - Every Time I Think Of You...


----------



## GotZoom

ABC - Dolphins score!


----------



## GotZoom

Morris Day and the Tyme - Jungle Love

O E O E O


----------



## Shattered

Night Ranger - Goodbye...


----------



## no1tovote4

Night Ranger - Seven Wishes


----------



## no1tovote4

*Disturbed - Stupify*


----------



## Shattered

Styx - Too Much Time On My Hands...


----------



## Shattered

Sweet - Love Is Like Oxygen...


----------



## Shattered

GNR - Live & Let Die...


----------



## Shattered

Alice Cooper - No More Mr. Nice Guy...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*Metallica - Crash Course In Brain Surgery*


----------



## Said1

Man I Feel Like a Woman - Shania Twain.    Over and over and over, while my daughter sings and plays guitar to it. I'm not laughing of course.


----------



## GotZoom

Gwen Stefani - That disgusting "Holla Back Girl" song....barf....I can't wait until 11:00 to switch stations.


----------



## Shattered

Extreme - More Than Words...


----------



## no1tovote4

*Billy Thorpe - Children of the Sun*


----------



## no1tovote4

*Godsmack - I Stand Alone*


----------



## Shattered

Children of the Earth can you hear me..came a voice from the sky on that magical night...and in the colors of a thousand sunsets...they travelled to the world on a silverly night...


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Children of the Earth can you hear me..came a voice from the sky on that magical night...and in the colors of a thousand sunsets...they travelled to the world on a silverly night...


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

>



Geeze.. I feel really old.. That song was out when I was a *little* kid.. Couldn't have been more than 6 the first time I heard it..


----------



## no1tovote4

*Rage - Innocent Guilty*


----------



## Shattered

Styx - Grand Illusion...


----------



## Abbey Normal

Allman Bros. - _Melissa_ 


Sweet, sweet guitar.


----------



## no1tovote4

*Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast*


----------



## no1tovote4

*Godsmack - I F***ing Hate You*


----------



## Shattered

Kid Rock - Devil Without A Cause...


----------



## padisha emperor

Mozart - Zauberflöte (der Hölle Rache)


----------



## no1tovote4

*Garth Brooks - Which One of Them*


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> *Garth Brooks - Which One of Them*



Huh??  Godsmack to Garth Brooks??  Baaaaaaaaaad No1.  :spank3:


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Huh??  Godsmack to Garth Brooks??  Baaaaaaaaaad No1.  :spank3:





What can I say?


----------



## padisha emperor

Gojira - Embrace the world


----------



## Said1

Sue Foley - Queen Bee

Man, that girl can play guitar!


----------



## Said1

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Allman Bros. - _Melissa_
> 
> 
> Sweet, sweet guitar.




Statesboro blues, rock on dudette!


----------



## Abbey Normal

Said1 said:
			
		

> Statesboro blues, rock on dudette!



You said it, sister! 






I went through a huge Dead Head faze when I was younger, but their music no longer does it for me. The Allmans, however, I think I will enjoy listening to in my rocking chair in the old folks home. I guess one difference is that you don't have to be high to enjoy their music.


----------



## Said1

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> You said it, sister!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went through a huge Dead Head faze when I was younger, but their music no longer does it for me. The Allmans, however, I think I will enjoy listening to in my rocking chair in the old folks home. I guess one difference is that you don't have to be high to enjoy their music.




I was more of a "greatest hits' fan, but Jim Morrison did "it" for me back in highschool.  Everyone else was listening to G&R, I thought they sucked.


----------



## Bonnie

The Cult.............._Here Comes The Rain_


----------



## Mini

Damien Rice - Lonelily
(This song is on his B-Side album, so if anyone here is a fan of Damien Rice and has not heard this song yet check it out, it's very good.)


----------



## Shattered

Foreigner - Dirty White Boy...


----------



## Shattered

Uriah Heep - Stealin' (When I Shoulda Been Buyin...)


----------



## Shattered

Journey - Seperate Ways...


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

System Of A Down ~ Question


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

System Of A Down ~ Chop Suey


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

System Of A Down ~ Areas


----------



## no1tovote4

*Disturbed - Believe*


----------



## Shattered

Kid Rock - Bullgod...


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

Staind ~ It's Been Awhile


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

My Chemical Romance ~ Helena


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

System Of A Down ~ Question


----------



## Bonnie

Saliva......  _All Because of You_


----------



## GotZoom

Tool - Schism


----------



## GotZoom

Lo-Fildelity Allstars - Battle Flag


----------



## Abbey Normal

Eric Clapton- Let it Rain


----------



## padisha emperor

Tool - Eulogy.

one of the best band on earth.


----------



## Shattered

Somebody's Out There - Triumph...


----------



## Bonnie

POD..........._*Youth of The Nation*_


----------



## Shattered

Metallica - Kill'em All (All of it!)


----------



## no1tovote4

*Pink Floyd - Young Lust*


----------



## Shattered

Trapt - Headstrong...


----------



## Bonnie

*Heart*................*Magic Man*


----------



## Shattered

John Parr - Naughty, Naughty...


----------



## Shattered

Great White - Once Bitten, Twice Shy...


----------



## Said1

Chicago - Saturday in the park  :


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Great White - Once Bitten, Twice Shy...



You put me in the mood Cindy


Great White.............*Lady Red Light*


----------



## Said1

Edwin McCain - In Your Eyes


----------



## Annie

Castles In The Clouds

Original Cast Les Miserables


----------



## Abbey Normal

_I'm Your Captain_ (Grand Funk Railroad)


Everybody, listen to me,

And return me, my ship.

I'm your captain, I'm your captain,

Although I'm feeling mighty sick.



I've been lost now, days uncounted,

And it's months since I've seen home.

Can you hear me, can you hear me,

Or am I all alone.



If you return me, to my home port,

I will kiss you mother earth.

Take me back now, take me back now,

To the port of my birth.



Am I in my cabin dreaming, or are you really scheming,

To take my ship away from me?



You'd better think about it, I just can't live without it.

So, please don't take my ship from me.

Yeah, yeah, yeah ...



I can feel the hand, of a stranger,

And it's tightening, around my throat.

Heaven help me, Heaven help me,

Take this stranger from my boat.



I'm your captain, I'm your captain,

Although I'm feeling mighty sick.

Everybody, listen to me,

And return me, my ship.


I'm your captain, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.

I'm your captain, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.

I'm your captain, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.

I'm your captain, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.



I'm getting closer to my home ...

I'm getting closer to my home ...

I'm getting closer to my home ...

I'm getting closer to my home ...

Ohhhh ...


----------



## manu1959

i can not stop listening to led zep.....anything all day all the time.......


----------



## Shattered

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody...


----------



## Shattered

Loverboy - Turn Me Loose...


----------



## Abbey Normal

Me & Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul 

(lisp and all, lol!)


----------



## Said1

Terry Reid - Faith to arise


----------



## Said1

Tina Turner - Better Be Good To Me


----------



## Said1

Tragically Hip - Fight


----------



## no1tovote4

*Ozzy - Diary of a Madman*


----------



## padisha emperor

Tool - Aenema.

great band, great song


----------



## no1tovote4

*Godsmack - Make Me Believe*


----------



## padisha emperor

Led Zeppelin - Black Dog


----------



## Shattered

Triumph - Somebody's Out There...


----------



## Hagbard Celine

The Doors - This is the end.


----------



## Bonnie

Die Krupps.................*Fatherland*


----------



## no1tovote4

*Disturbed - Deify*


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Ludacris - Pimpin' all over the world.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Ludacris - Pimpin' all over the world.



Bobby Valentino is terrible.

I'm listening to the Cinematic Orchestra - All Things to All Men (feat. Roots Manuva)


----------



## Dan

HIM - Dark Light: A lot lighter than their other stuff, but still pretty good. I might be going to see them in Atlanta, not sure if I can or not yet.

Bloodhound Gang - Hefty Fine: These guys are kind of a guilty pleasure of mine, the lyrics are beyond retarded, although the music is occassionally pretty good. "Magna Cum Nada" from their last album is becoming my theme song, I think. This one is okay, but I kind of expected more than 9 songs after a 5 year wait. The sound on this one is a lot more dancehall type stuff and less punk, which is what their older stuff was. I think they're just trying to cash in on the popularity of "The Bad Touch".

Ryan Adams & the Cardinals - Jacksonville City Nights: This is Ryan Adams' second album of the year, the third is supposed to come out sometime around December. Ryan Adams is one of my favorite songwriters of all time, and even though his albums aren't always 100% great (whaddaya expect, dude has averaged 2 albums, plus a few unofficial releases, a year for 4 years now!), he still puts out more great songs in a year than most people do in a career. This one is more of a honky-tonk country sound than anything else, but it's still really good. Much of it sounds more like Southern rock than country, anyway. Right now "September" is my favorite song on here.

Postal Service - Give Up: Yeah, it's old, but I still like it. I've been trying to find some music that sounds like this and I really can't do it. Can't say that about many other bands. "Such Great Heights" is still my favorite, even though it's really been overplayed pretty much everywhere.

Death Cab for Cutie - Plans: Their major-label debut. It's really good, but not as good as Transatlanticism, but I didn't expect it to be, so I'm not too disappointed with it. I've had some weird stuff happen in my private life lately, stuff involving death and heavy issues like that, and this album's all about death, so I enjoy the lyrics a lot. The music is pretty slow, if I didn't know better, I'd say Death Cab discovered the wacky tobbacy when they were writing this album. Anyway, "I Will Follow You into the Dark" is the best song, by far, in my opinion.

Death Cab for Cutie - Transatlanticism: I kind of rediscovered this album after just listening to a few songs on it, I'm seeing that it's actually a very solid album from beginning to end. The title track is still my favorite, though.

Bright Eyes - Lifted, or the Story is in the Soil, Keep Your Ear to the Ground: If someone asked me to write and record an album right now, this is what I think it would sound like. You can probably tell by the title that this one can occassionally get a little overlong and pretentious, but the band (it's really just Conor Oberst and his buddies) really backs it up. It's kind of somewhere between indie rock and alt-country. Oberst was 21 when he made this album, so I guess it helps your enjoyment if you're around that age yourself. My favorite song is "Let's Not Shit Ourselves" even though it's over 10 minutes long and doesn't really seem to have any clear idea of what it wants to be about. I like this band because rather than try to go out and get a big deal in LA or NY or something, they're just making records in their basements in Nebraska. I'd love to be able to do that.

Eisley - Room Noises: See my post on Eisley.

Flaming Lips - The Soft Bulletin: I still listen to this one at least four times a week. I really, really, really want to see these guys live. And, whether you're a fan or not, get the documentary FEARLESS FREAKS, it's an amazing movie, very inspiring to see a bunch of guys from Oklahoma City just doing what they love regardless of what other people think of them. The Flaming Lips rule!

Comments? Complaints?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Dan said:
			
		

> HIM - Dark Light: A lot lighter than their other stuff, but still pretty good. I might be going to see them in Atlanta, not sure if I can or not yet.
> 
> Bloodhound Gang - Hefty Fine: These guys are kind of a guilty pleasure of mine, the lyrics are beyond retarded, although the music is occassionally pretty good. "Magna Cum Nada" from their last album is becoming my theme song, I think. This one is okay, but I kind of expected more than 9 songs after a 5 year wait. The sound on this one is a lot more dancehall type stuff and less punk, which is what their older stuff was. I think they're just trying to cash in on the popularity of "The Bad Touch".
> 
> Ryan Adams & the Cardinals - Jacksonville City Nights: This is Ryan Adams' second album of the year, the third is supposed to come out sometime around December. Ryan Adams is one of my favorite songwriters of all time, and even though his albums aren't always 100% great (whaddaya expect, dude has averaged 2 albums, plus a few unofficial releases, a year for 4 years now!), he still puts out more great songs in a year than most people do in a career. This one is more of a honky-tonk country sound than anything else, but it's still really good. Much of it sounds more like Southern rock than country, anyway. Right now "September" is my favorite song on here.
> 
> Postal Service - Give Up: Yeah, it's old, but I still like it. I've been trying to find some music that sounds like this and I really can't do it. Can't say that about many other bands. "Such Great Heights" is still my favorite, even though it's really been overplayed pretty much everywhere.
> 
> Death Cab for Cutie - Plans: Their major-label debut. It's really good, but not as good as Transatlanticism, but I didn't expect it to be, so I'm not too disappointed with it. I've had some weird stuff happen in my private life lately, stuff involving death and heavy issues like that, and this album's all about death, so I enjoy the lyrics a lot. The music is pretty slow, if I didn't know better, I'd say Death Cab discovered the wacky tobbacy when they were writing this album. Anyway, "I Will Follow You into the Dark" is the best song, by far, in my opinion.
> 
> Death Cab for Cutie - Transatlanticism: I kind of rediscovered this album after just listening to a few songs on it, I'm seeing that it's actually a very solid album from beginning to end. The title track is still my favorite, though.
> 
> Bright Eyes - Lifted, or the Story is in the Soil, Keep Your Ear to the Ground: If someone asked me to write and record an album right now, this is what I think it would sound like. You can probably tell by the title that this one can occassionally get a little overlong and pretentious, but the band (it's really just Conor Oberst and his buddies) really backs it up. It's kind of somewhere between indie rock and alt-country. Oberst was 21 when he made this album, so I guess it helps your enjoyment if you're around that age yourself. My favorite song is "Let's Not Shit Ourselves" even though it's over 10 minutes long and doesn't really seem to have any clear idea of what it wants to be about. I like this band because rather than try to go out and get a big deal in LA or NY or something, they're just making records in their basements in Nebraska. I'd love to be able to do that.
> 
> Eisley - Room Noises: See my post on Eisley.
> 
> Flaming Lips - The Soft Bulletin: I still listen to this one at least four times a week. I really, really, really want to see these guys live. And, whether you're a fan or not, get the documentary FEARLESS FREAKS, it's an amazing movie, very inspiring to see a bunch of guys from Oklahoma City just doing what they love regardless of what other people think of them. The Flaming Lips rule!
> 
> Comments? Complaints?



You're an indy rocker. Most of your list I can only take one at a time, a playlist of all that in a row might kill me. Bloodhound gang needs to go... they're barely surviving off of Viva La Bam publicity.


----------



## Said1

I really like Ryan Adams, the others I can live without. I'd also add David Gray, similar sound to that of Ryan Adams, although not the same of course.


----------



## Shattered

Bad Comapny - Shooting Star...


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Faust 72 - Dynastie Crisis


----------



## Hagbard Celine

So you like David Grey.  I really hope you don't like Ben Harper, John Mayer or Jack Johnson too.  Whenever I hear those guys, I feel like a sweet, red gummy bear is being sucked through my ear.  It makes me want to puke.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> So you like David Grey.  I really hope you don't like Ben Harper, John Mayer or Jack Johnson too.  Whenever I hear those guys, I feel like a sweet, red gummy bear is being sucked through my ear.  It makes me want to puke.



Why?


----------



## Said1

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> So you like David Grey.  I really hope you don't like Ben Harper, John Mayer or Jack Johnson too.  Whenever I hear those guys, I feel like a sweet, red gummy bear is being sucked through my ear.  It makes me want to puke.




Ben Harper has the potential to be a much better musician, but isn't my favorite or someone I hate. Not crazy about the others, but too each their own, eh?

I'm more of a blues fanatic, that stuff isn't my favorite type of music in the first place.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

A little Miles Davis, James Brown or Sinatra goes a long way with me, but I can't talk.  Lately I've been listening to the Black Eyed Peas in my car.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> Ben Harper has the potential to be a much better musician, but isn't my favorite or someone I hate. Not crazy about the others, but too each their own, eh?
> 
> I'm more of a blues fanatic, that stuff isn't my favorite type of music in the first place.



What kind of blues? Got any favorite artists? I just got into some prison blues. Blues songs recorded by lifer's in state prison in the 60's. Fantastic.


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> What kind of blues? Got any favorite artists? I just got into some prison blues. Blues songs recorded by lifer's in state prison in the 60's. Fantastic.


Alan Lomax is the only one I can think of, he has an album entitled "Negro Prison Songs" Probably not the same thing, although both volumes are pretty good. Almost a cross between  Leadbelly and Showboat. 

As for my favorites, I have several, Buddy Guy is at the topic of the list, Muddy Waters, Ry Cooder, David Lindley, Sonny Terri, Tamap Red....I listen to them a lot.


----------



## Said1

Jim Croce - Tomorrow's Gonna Be a Brighter Day


----------



## Bonnie

Anathema..........._*Release*_


----------



## Zhukov

_Maggot Brain _  (finally found it, I'm so excited)


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Notch - Nuttin' No Go So


----------



## padisha emperor

At The Drive-In - Cosmonaut


----------



## Shattered

MM - Irresponsible Hate Anthem...


----------



## Shattered

Saliva - Click, Click, Boom!


----------



## Shattered

Creed - What If...


----------



## Shattered

Godsmack - Whatever...


----------



## Shattered

Kid Rock - American Badass...


----------



## Shattered

Marilyn Manson - Rock Is Dead...


----------



## Shattered

Nickelback - How You Remind Me...


----------



## Shattered

Nine Inch Nails - Head Like A Hole...


----------



## Shattered

Stabbing Westward - Save Yourself...


----------



## Shattered

Stone Sour - Bother...


----------



## GotZoom

Outkast - I Like The Way You Move


----------



## Shattered

White Zombie - More Human Than Human...


----------



## Shattered

White Zombie - Thunderkiss '65...


----------



## Shattered

Winger - Incognito...


----------



## Shattered

Electric Light Orchestra - Don't Bring Me Down...


----------



## GotZoom

Korn - Break Stuff


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Korn - Break Stuff



<i>**poke**</i>

That's Limp Bizkit, unless Korn did a remake I don't know about..


----------



## Shattered

Skid Row - Wasted Time...


----------



## GotZoom

I stand corrected....Limp Bizket....Break Stuff.

I had jumped flipped past the new Korn song - (I don't like it)

Now listening to the Archies - Sugar Sugar


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I stand corrected....Limp Bizket....Break Stuff.
> 
> I had jumped flipped past the new Korn song - (I don't like it)
> 
> Now listening to the Archies - Sugar Sugar



*grin*  You must hate that, since the little dude in your sig line says Some Girls Are Evil.  Throw rocks at them.

<i>**ducks**</i>


----------



## GotZoom

Lol...yes..Some....

But not you....there is an entirely different word for you.

Now listening to:  Dead or Alive - You Spend Me Round


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Lol...yes..Some....
> 
> But not you....there is an entirely different word for you.
> 
> Now listening to:  Dead or Alive - You Spend Me Round



I'm *very* glad to know that.  

Saliva - Always...

(end of CD)


----------



## no1tovote4

*Eagles - Wasted Time*


----------



## Bonnie

Queensryche...............Eyes of a Stranger


----------



## no1tovote4

*Godsmack - Serenity*


----------



## Bonnie

Queensryche......Breaking The silence


----------



## Bonnie

Bob Seger........*Turn the Page*


----------



## Abbey Normal

Traffic - _Dear Mr. Fantasy_


----------



## Bonnie

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Traffic - _Dear Mr. Fantasy_



Great song!!


----------



## Abbey Normal

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Great song!!



It's nice to see that people still know it!


----------



## Bonnie

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> It's nice to see that people still know it!



It's a classic!


----------



## Bonnie

Pantera............._*Planet Caravan*_


----------



## Shattered

Time For Me To Fly - REO Speedwagon...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Common - Retrospect for Life (feat. Lauryn Hill)


----------



## no1tovote4

*Alanis Morrisette - Jagged Little Pill*


----------



## Abbey Normal

Take Five- Dave Brubeck


----------



## Shattered

Nazareth - Hair Of The Dog...


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Fountains of Wayne - Stacy's Mom


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Mother-Danzig


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Lefty Wilbury said:
			
		

> Mother-Danzig



MOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTHHHHHHUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... tell your children not to walk my way...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Amon Tobin - Supermodified


----------



## Bonnie

Previn/Williams...................*Valley of The Dolls*


----------



## Bonnie

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> MOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTHHHHHHUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... tell your children not to walk my way...





> "Father gonna take your daughter out tonight, gonna show her my world"


----------



## no1tovote4

Ozzy - Diary of a Madman


----------



## Shattered

Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff...

(Hey, somethings gotta wake me up..)


----------



## GotZoom

I thought Korn did that...lol.

Outkast - I Like The Way You Move


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I thought Korn did that...lol.
> 
> Outkast - I Like The Way You Move



Senility setting in so soon? 

<i>**runs**</i>

<i>
Its just one of those days
When you don't wanna wake up
Everything is fucked
Everybody sucks
You don't really know why
But you want justify
Rippin' someone's head off
No human contact
And if you interact
Your life is on contract
Your best bet is to stay away motherfucker
It's just one of those days!!</i>


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Senility setting in so soon?
> 
> <i>**runs**</i>
> 
> <i>
> Its just one of those days
> When you don't wanna wake up
> Everything is fucked
> Everybody sucks
> You don't really know why
> But you want justify
> Rippin' someone's head off
> No human contact
> And if you interact
> Your life is on contract
> Your best bet is to stay away motherfucker
> It's just one of those days!!</i>




Wednesdays can be like that. 

It is Wednesday, isn't it?


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Wednesdays can be like that.
> 
> It is Wednesday, isn't it?



<i>**chuckle**</i>

Yes.  Yes it is.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> <i>**chuckle**</i>
> 
> Yes.  Yes it is.



Whew...ok....

I mean..once you get over 45......


----------



## no1tovote4

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Whew...ok....
> 
> I mean..once you get over 45......



45?  That isn't so fast!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> 45?  That isn't so fast!



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!  ZING!


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Whew...ok....
> 
> I mean..once you get over 45......



I know.. I'll try to slow down for you... :funnyface


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> I know.. I'll try to slow down for you... :funnyface



I'm sorry...what?


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I'm sorry...what?



Nono.. In cases such as yours, the hearing is the *last* thing to go..  The eyes might be on their way out, tho..


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nono.. In cases such as yours, the hearing is the *last* thing to go..  The eyes might be on their way out, tho..



I'm so confused. 

Never mind.

*off to the park to feed the pigeons*


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I'm so confused.
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> *off to the park to feed the pigeons*



Damn.

Now I feel bad.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Damn.
> 
> Now I feel bad.



You can come with. I might need help standing up after sitting for so long.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> You can come with. I might need help standing up after sitting for so long.



Oh!  Can I carry the bread, too??  (What do pidgeons eat anyway?)


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh!  Can I carry the bread, too??  (What do pidgeons eat anyway?)



Sure.....I soak the bread in vodka then watch them walk and fly into buildings.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Sure.....I soak the bread in vodka then watch them walk and fly into buildings.



LMAO!  Not your wonder-vodka, I hope..


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!  Not your wonder-vodka, I hope..



Noooooo..

The cheap stuff.  Vladimir Vodka - about $15.00 a bottle.

Now...if we only had a cat to chase the birds once they became inebriated.

Ohhhhh..you have a cat or two don't you.....


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Noooooo..
> 
> The cheap stuff.  Vladimir Vodka - about $15.00 a bottle.
> 
> Now...if we only had a cat to chase the birds once they became inebriated.
> 
> Ohhhhh..you have a cat or two don't you.....



I'm sure Skittles would be up for the job..  Ratt.. Not so much.  We might just get her a nice leash, and a padded pillow to bask in the sun.. (It's not raining, right? She doesn't like wet fur).


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm sure Skittles would be up for the job..  Ratt.. Not so much.  We might just get her a nice leash, and a padded pillow to bask in the sun.. (It's not raining, right? She doesn't like wet fur).



Deal.

Now if I can just remember where I put the vodka.


----------



## no1tovote4

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Deal.
> 
> Now if I can just remember where I put the vodka.



Well, if you just go slower than 45 you'll be able to remember.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Deal.
> 
> Now if I can just remember where I put the vodka.



Right here, dear..

Sheesh.. Do I have to do/remember everything?


----------



## GotZoom

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Well, if you just go slower than 45 you'll be able to remember.



I didn't know you could go slower than 45....

I'll have to look at my speedometer again.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Right here, dear..
> 
> Sheesh.. Do I have to do/remember everything?



*hee hee hee hee*

 :dev1:


----------



## Bonnie

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I'm so confused.
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> *off to the park to feed the pigeons*



I thought it was checkers????


----------



## GotZoom

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I thought it was checkers????



Usually Chess or Cribbage.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Beck - Guero - Hell Yes
Britney Spears - Breathe On Me


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Beck - Guero - Hell Yes
> Britney Spears - Breathe On Me


You almost got my first ever ding. Almost.

Z-Trip - Breakfast Club (feat. Murs & Supernatural)


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Cher - Walking In Memphis


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Britney Spears
Cher

Seriously?


----------



## no1tovote4

I had no idea that Cher covered that song.


----------



## GotZoom

NIN - Head Like A Hole


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Black Eyed Peas - Joints & Jams


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Black Eyed Peas - Sexy


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

We 3- Soul  Asylum


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Darude - Sandstorm


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Darude - Sandstorm


We need to work on your musical taste, my friend. This musical snob is not impressed


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> NIN - Head Like A Hole



<i>Bow down before the one you serve...
You're going to get what you deserve...</i>


----------



## Hagbard Celine

> We need to work on your musical taste, my friend. This musical snob is not impressed


Eh, my roommate was listening to Sandstorm out in the den.  He's been on a techno kick recently.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Eh, my roommate was listening to Sandstorm out in the den.  He's been on a *BAD* techno kick recently.


Check out a group called Hybrid.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Ain't Nobody -  Rufus & Chaka Khan


----------



## Shattered

Bon Jovi - Never Say Goodbye...


----------



## Bonnie

Buck Cherry................_*Lit Up Again*_


----------



## manu1959

the sound track from shrek


----------



## Bonnie

Love Hate.......*Black* _*out in a*_ *Red Room*


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

everybody hurts-rem


----------



## MtnBiker

*Robert Plant* - Big Log


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Heaven is a Place on Earth by Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Waliking in Memphis by Marc Cohn


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

You may be right by Billy Joel


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc  *


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Otis Redding - Tramp


----------



## Said1

David Allen Coe - You Never EVen Called Me By My Name

Yeeehawww.


----------



## manu1959

new order ~ jet stream lover


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Cinematic Orchestra - Channel 1 Suite


----------



## Said1

Blue Rodeo - 5 Days in May


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Coldplay - Fix You


----------



## Hagbard Celine

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Coldplay - Fix You


The new Coldplay album puts me to sleep.  I got it the first day it came out because I loved the last one so much, but I honesly have not been able to make it all the way through this one yet. It's like instant narcolepsy for me.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> The new Coldplay album puts me to sleep.  I got it the first day it came out because I loved the last one so much, but I honesly have not been able to make it all the way through this one yet. It's like instant narcolepsy for me.



That's true of coldplay in general, however Fix you is a fantastic song. I love me some epic chorus...


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Shakira - La Tortura (the video actually )


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

1999-Prince


----------



## no1tovote4

*Ozzy - War Pigs*


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Common - The Corner (feat. the Lost Poets)


----------



## The ClayTaurus

DJ Krush - Vision of Art (feat. Company Flow)


----------



## The ClayTaurus

The Killers - On Top


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

System Of A Down ~ Hypnotize


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

Korn ~ Twisted Transistor


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

System Of A Down ~ This Cocaine Makes Me Feel Like I'm On This Song :teeth:


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Kelly Clarkson - Since You've Been Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Fall Out Boy - Sugar We're Going Down


----------



## Abbey Normal

You Raise Me Up - Josh Groban


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Jack and Diane- John Mellencamp


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*Sevendust - Ugly*


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Otis Redding - I Can't Turn You Loose


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Otis Redding - I Can't Turn You Loose



Egads.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

I remember you-Skid Row


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

November rain- Guns and Roses


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

with or without you-u2


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Voices Carry-Till Tuesday


----------



## padisha emperor

Death in Vegas - Girls


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> Egads.



Egads?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Death in Vegas - I Spy

('twas inspired)


----------



## padisha emperor

Pink Floyd - Have a Cigar


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

brown eyed girl- van morrison


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

yahweh-u2


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Mike Doughty - Madeline (and Nine)


----------



## Bonnie

Type O Negative..............*Blood and Fire*


----------



## padisha emperor

The Rakes - terror


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

under the bridge-red hot chilli peppers


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

thank you-dido


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

girls,girls,girls-motley crue


----------



## Shattered

Firehouse - Love Of A Lifetime...


----------



## Said1

Worried Mind - Buddy Guy


----------



## Hagbard Celine

The Decemberists - 16 Military Wives


----------



## Said1

John Lee Hooker - I"m in the mood


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Frank Sinatra - The Way You Look Tonight


----------



## Said1

Bare Naked Ladies - Brian Wilson...............smilie smile.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Guster - Two Points For Honesty


----------



## Said1

Bare Naked Ladies - You can be my Yoko Ono


Don't blame it on Yokie.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Van Halen - Hot For Teacher


----------



## Said1

Rolling Stones - Street Fighiting Man


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

System Of A Down ~ Hypnotize


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

Avenged Sevenfold ~ Back Country


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

Mudvayne ~ Happy


----------



## no1tovote4

*Billy Thorpe - Change It Into Love*


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Matisyahu - King Without A Crown


----------



## Bonnie

Econoline Crush...............*The Devil You Know*


----------



## no1tovote4

*Pink Floyd - Empty Spaces*


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Camp Lo - Luchini (A.K.A. This Is It)


----------



## Said1

Sublime - Summertime


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Camp Lo - Black Connection


----------



## no1tovote4

*Pink Floyd - Hey You*


----------



## Zhukov

What shall
We Use
To Fill
The
Empty
Spaces
Where
We Used
To Talk?

How
Shall I Fill
The
Final
Places?

How
Shall I
Complete

The Wall?


----------



## no1tovote4

*Pink Floyd - Nobody Home*


----------



## Said1

Marc Anthony - I need to know


----------



## no1tovote4

*Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb*


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> Marc Anthony - I need to know



For Shame.


----------



## no1tovote4

*Pink Floyd - In The Flesh*


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> For Shame.




Aww, piss off, eh!

Rage Against the Machine - Renegades of Funk


----------



## no1tovote4

*Pink Floyd - Run Like Hell*


----------



## no1tovote4

*Pink Floyd - The Trial*

And to finish off the album...

*Pink Floyd - Outside The Wall*


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Cinematic Orchestra - Evolution (feat. Fontella Bass)


----------



## Stephanie

Opps the song was from Toby Keith..

I'm just trying to be a father/Raise a daugther and a son/Be a lover to their mother/Everything to everyone/ Up and at'em, bright and early/ I'm all business in my suit/ Yeah, I'm dressed up for success, from my head down to my boots. I don't do it for money, there's bill's that I can't pay/I don't do it for the glory, I just do it anyway/Providing for our future's my responsibilty.. Yeah I'm real good under pressure, being all that I can be. And I can't call in sick on Mondays when the weekend's been too strong/ I just work straight through the holidays/ And sometimes all night long. You can bet that I stand ready when the wolf growl's at the door/Hey, I'm solid, hey I'm steady, hey I'm true down to the core... And I will always do my duty no matter what the price/ I've counted up the cost, I know the sacrifice/Oh, and I don't want to die for you/ But, if dyin's asked of me/ I'll bear that cross with honor/ Cause freedom don't come free.... I'm an American soldier, an American/ Besides my brother's and my sisters I will prouldly take a stand/When liberty's in jeopardy I will always do what's right/ I'm out here on the front lines, sleep in peace tonight/ American soldier, I'm  an American.. Yeah an American soldier, an American/When liberty's in jeopardy I will always do what is right/ I'm out here on the front line so sleep in peace tonight/American soldier, I'm an American/ An American/ An American Soldier,,,,


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Stephanie said:
			
		

> Opps the song was from Toby Keith.


"We'll put a boot in your ass, it's the American way!"


----------



## Stephanie

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> "We'll put a boot in your ass, it's the American way!"



Yep! For someone so young you sure can be negative... If you were standing in front of me right now, I plant my size 6 up your's... And I mean that in a loving way..  You need a :chillpill  :teeth:


----------



## Dan

I'm sort of with Hagbard, but it's cool if other people dig Toby Keith. It's just, whenever I hear any of his songs, this is what I think of:

What would you do
If you were asked to give up your dreams for freedom
What would you do
If asked to make the ultimate sacrifice

Would you think about all them people
Who gave up everything they had.
Would you think about all them War Vets
And would you start to feel bad

Freedom isn't free
It costs folks like you and me
And if we don't all chip in 
We'll never pay that bill
Freedom isn't free
No, there's a hefty fuckin' fee.
And if you don't throw in your buck 'o five
Who will?

What would you do
If someone told you to fight for freedom.
Would you answer the call
Or run away like a little pussy
'Cause the only reason that you're here.
Is 'cause folks died for you in the past
So maybe now it's your turn 
To die kicking some ass

Freedom isn't free
It costs folks like you and me
And if we don't all chip in 
We'll never pay that bill
Freedom isn't free
Now there's a hefty fuckin' fee
And if you don't throw in your buck 'o five
Who will?

You don't throw in your buck 'o five. Who will?
Oooh buck 'o five
Freedom costs a buck 'o five


----------



## Said1

Jay-Z - Can I get a f**k-you


----------



## Said1

Metallica - The Thing That Should Not Be


----------



## Said1

Sheryl Crow - Ode to Billy Joe


----------



## Said1

Xzibit - Criminal Set


----------



## Said1

Blondie - The Tide is High


----------



## Said1

T-Bone Walker/Muddy Waters - Late Blues


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Vast - Pretty When You Cry. It's awesome.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

november rain- g n r


----------



## Said1

Cat Stevens - Wild World


----------



## padisha emperor

Said1 said:
			
		

> Cat Stevens - Wild World




 

AC/DC - Whole Lotta Rosie


----------



## Said1

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> AC/DC - Whole Lotta Rosie




You calling me fat, es te?


----------



## padisha emperor

??? 

Bruce Springsteen - Streets of Philadelphia


----------



## Said1

Train - Meet Virginia


----------



## Said1

Lou Rawls - Nobody But Me


----------



## Said1

Van Morrison - Brown Eyed Girl


----------



## Said1

Destiny's Child - Lose my breath


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

who can it be now-men at work


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

overkill-men at work


----------



## padisha emperor

Hell is for heroes - I can climb mountains


----------



## GotZoom

Naughty By Nature - OPP


----------



## archangel

Aces & Eights...pretty good!

Listen to the sample on their web site...   www.comstockcowboys.com


----------



## Bonnie

Rob Zombie.................*Dragula*


----------



## Shattered

KISS - Heaven's On Fire...


----------



## Shattered

TSO - Christmas Eve and other Stories...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

still wondering where those bastards are by the gin blossoms


----------



## Shattered

Mariah Carey - All I Want For Christmas Is You...


----------



## no1tovote4

Alice Cooper - Poison


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

late for the sky by jackson browne


----------



## The ClayTaurus

I don't know if any of you here have heard of this site, but it keeps track of what you listen to on your computer and outputs statistics, like which artist you listen to the most and what not.

www.last.fm

If enough people were interested, I could set up a usmb group and it would give statistics as to who the most popular artist of usmb members is. 

This is my work profile:
http://www.last.fm/user/ClayTauruWork

At the very least, if you end up downloading the plug-in, leave your handle in this thread so I can add you as my friend. Just thought some here would be interested by this, as the what are you listening to now thread tends to get decent response to it from time to time. We could see who the usmb collectively likes, and other interesting nerdy stuff.


----------



## Said1

Audioslave - Out of Exile


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

TUNNEL OF LOVE by Dire Straits


----------



## Said1

Clarence Carter - Back Door Santa


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Sloan - Motor City Maniacs


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Sloan - Motor City Maniacs



Probably the rockinest tune they have.


Tragically Hip - Fight


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> Probably the rockinest tune they have.
> 
> 
> Tragically Hip - Fight



I love that cd for that song, and for the fact that I once read a review that called it "gleefully subversive"


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I love that cd for that song, and for the fact that I once read a review that called it *"gleefully subversive"*



LOL. Anyone who can work Coke fizz into a song is "gleefully subversive" in my book.   Other than that song, I'm not a big fan.


----------



## Said1

The Arrogant Worms - The Last Saskatchewan Pirate


----------



## Said1

Asleep at the Wheel - Hot Rod Lincoln


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> LOL. Anyone who can work Coke fizz into a song is "gleefully subversive" in my book.   Other than that song, I'm not a big fan.


Not even underwhelmed?
That song is also good.


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Not even underwhelmed?
> That song is also good.



I can listen to it, but I wouldn't turn it up. My ex-husband would almost dive at the dial when he heard "the other man", I used to turn that up.


----------



## 007

*Tonight I'm Dreaming of Ireland ~ Glenn Buschine*


----------



## no1tovote4

Serenity - Godsmack


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Bump, just to make sure anyone who might be interested sees it.


----------



## Shattered

Smashmouth - Nuttin' For Christmas...  W00T!!!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Cunninlynguists - Family Ties (feat. Cashmere the PRO)


----------



## Said1

Winger - Seventeen


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sevendust - Ugly


----------



## Said1

Judas Priest - Turbo Lover


----------



## Said1

Eric Clapton/Blues Traveller - Christmas Blues


----------



## Said1

Chuck Berry - Run, run Rudolph


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Danger Mouse & Jemini - Don't Do Drugs


----------



## GotZoom

Depeche Mode - Precious


----------



## Said1

Alice Cooper - Generation Landslide


----------



## NATO AIR

Shakira- Timor


----------



## The ClayTaurus

DJ Assault - Beat Dat Bitch Wita Bat


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

R.A.M.O.N.E.S. by the Ramones


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

no no song/skokiaan by ringo starr


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

don't tread on me by metallica


----------



## The ClayTaurus

John Lee Hooker - It's My Own Fault


----------



## The ClayTaurus

John Lee Hooker - One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer


----------



## Said1

Greatful Dead - Quinn the Eskimo


----------



## Said1

Lou Reed - Dirty Blvd


----------



## Said1

Audioslave - Shadow on the Sun


----------



## Said1

Lil Ed & the Blues Imperials - I'm your Santa


----------



## Said1

Shemika Copeland - Stay a little longer Santa


----------



## Said1

John Lee Hooker - Peace Lovin Man


----------



## Shattered

Tool - Aenima...


----------



## Shattered

Godsmack - Keep Away...


----------



## Shattered

Skid Row - Makin' A Mess...


----------



## Shattered

Alice Cooper - Poison...


----------



## archangel

"Garden Party"...appropriate while participating in 'message boards...'
'You can't please everyone so ya got to please yourself"


----------



## padisha emperor

Shattered said:
			
		

> Tool - Aenima...


  this one is awesome !! 


The Kinks - Shangri La

I find this song beautiful.


----------



## archangel

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> this one is awesome !!
> 
> 
> The Kinks - Shangri La
> 
> I find this song beautiful.




not that this is a bad thing mind ya...oldies rock...newbies suck!


----------



## Shattered

Killer Dwarfs - Doesn't Matter...


----------



## Shattered

Skid Row - I Remember You...


----------



## Shattered

Motley Crue - Starry Eyes...


----------



## padisha emperor

> "The Kinks" damn ya just dated yourself....



??

Bad Religion - It's A Long Way To The Promise Land


----------



## Shattered

Queensryche - Anybody Listening?


----------



## no1tovote4

Toby Keith - Beer For My Horses


----------



## padisha emperor

RATM - Wake Up


----------



## Shattered

Giant - I'll See You In My Dreams...


----------



## Abbey Normal

I Adore Mi Amor - Najee


----------



## Shattered

Ugly Kid Joe - (I Hate) Everything About You...


----------



## Shattered

Motley Crue - Public Enemy #1...

(I *heart* Sirius)


----------



## Shattered

Guns N' Roses - November Rain...


----------



## Shattered

Hurricane - I'm Onto You...


----------



## Shattered

Alice Cooper - Hey Stoopid...


----------



## Shattered

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal...


----------



## Shattered

Trapt - Still Frame...


----------



## Shattered

W.A.S.P - I Wanna Be Somebody...


----------



## Shattered

Kix - Cold Shower...


----------



## Shattered

Dream Theater - Pull Me Under...


----------



## Shattered

Incubus - Megalomaniac...


----------



## Shattered

3 Doors Down - When I'm Gone...


----------



## Said1

Brooks & Dunn - Maria


----------



## Said1

The Fabulous Thunderbirds - Tough Enough


----------



## Bonnie

Perfect Strangers.... re-done.... by Dream Theatre


----------



## Abbey Normal

Said1 said:
			
		

> The Fabulous Thunderbirds - Tough Enough



Cool song...


----------



## Shattered

Yngwie J. Malmsteen - Heaven Tonight...


----------



## Shattered

Stryper - Free


----------



## Shattered

Ace Frehley - Rock Soldiers...

(Did I mention I *heart* Sirius??)


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Hooverphonic - 2 Wicky


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ace Frehley - Rock Soldiers...
> 
> (Did I mention I *heart* Sirius??)



Great song, and I have to add I love XM


----------



## Shattered

Mudvayne - Not Falling...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Hybrid - Altitude


----------



## Shattered

RATM - Know Your Enemy...


----------



## Shattered

NIN - Only...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

pieces of the night by the gin blossoms


----------



## Nightwish

Edguy - "Babylon"


----------



## Shattered

Judas Priest - The Hellion/Electric Eye...


----------



## no1tovote4

Garth Brooks - The Thunder Rolls (Live)


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

blackend by metallica


----------



## Shattered

Y&T - Forever...


----------



## 007

*So Tonight That I Might See You ~ Mazzy Star*


----------



## Shattered

Disturbed - Stricken...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Elliott Smith - Needle in the Hay


----------



## Shattered

Disturbed is better.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> Disturbed is better.


Depends on the situation


----------



## Shattered

Does not.

Well...

Maybe.


----------



## Shattered

(hed) pe - bartender...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> (hed) pe - bartender...


That cd is so good.


----------



## Shattered

Korn - Twisted Transistor...


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> That cd is so good.



Never heard of them (or the song) before a couple days ago..  Grew on me *really* quick, tho...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> Never heard of them (or the song) before a couple days ago..  Grew on me *really* quick, tho...


Jesus (of Nazareth) is a great song off the same album.


----------



## Shattered

I'm not sure if I'll venture out and buy it.. It's so....not typically me.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I'll venture out and buy it.. It's so....not typically me.


PM me if you want to "sample" it


----------



## Abbey Normal

Adagio for Strings Op. 11 - Samuel Barber


----------



## Shattered

Anthrax - I Am The Man... (Unedited)


----------



## Said1

Janis Joplin - Mary Jane


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Atmosphere - Lift Her Pull Her


----------



## Said1

Hank Williams Sr. - In The Jailhouse Now


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Atmosphere - National Disgrace


----------



## Said1

Helen Reddy - I Am Women


Just kidding.


Dale Watson - Don't be Angry


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Felt - Dirty Girl


----------



## Said1

Pink Flyod - Welcome To The Machine


What's that thing in your sig?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> Pink Flyod - Welcome To The Machine
> 
> 
> What's that thing in your sig?


What's on the record player this week.

(whatever you do, don't click it)




P.O.S. - P.O.S is Ruining My Life


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> What's on the record player this week.
> 
> (whatever you do, don't click it)




Neat.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> Neat.


It's a really cool site. Lemme know if you end up signing up (it's free).


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> It's a really cool site. Lemme know if you end up signing up (it's free).




I probably won't. I don't want anyone to know I only have an am/fm radio/alarm clock.


----------



## Said1

Led Zeppelin - I Can't Quit You Babe


----------



## no1tovote4

Pink Floyd - The Final Cut


----------



## GotZoom

The Pixies - Here Comes Your Man


----------



## GotZoom

Edwin Collins - A Girl Like You


----------



## dmp

The Black Eyed Peas - My Humps.


----------



## GotZoom

You my friend, suck....large time.


----------



## dmp

Now Miranda Lambert


----------



## Shattered

Pictures, now?  Indeed.  Very well.

Marilyn Manson - The Beautiful People


----------



## Shattered

Evans Blue - Cold (But I'm Still Here)...

hello, I'm your martyr, will you be my gangster
can you feel my trigger hand, moving further down your back
when you hide, hide inside that body
but just remember that when I touch you
the more you shake, the more you give away

cold, but I'm still here, blind, cause I'm so blind, say never
we're far from comfortable this time
cold, now we're so cold, mine, and you're not mine, say never
were far from obvious this time

wait, another minute here, time will kill us after all
now can you feel its second hand wrapped around your neck
so fall into my eyes and fall into my lies
but dont you forget
the more you turn away, the more I want you to stay

cold, but I'm still here, blind, cause I'm so blind, say never
we're far from comfortable this time
cold, now we're so cold, mine, and you're not mine, say never
were far from obvious this time

youre so endearing, youre so beautiful,
well I dont look like they do, and I dont love like they do
but I dont hate like they do
am I ever on your mind?

cold, but I'm still here, blind, cause I'm so blind, say never
we're far from comfortable this time
cold, now we're so cold, mine, and you're not mine, say never
were far from obvious this time

COLD, you broke me from the very first night
I'd love you til the day that I die
I'm far too comfortable this time
COLD, I loved you from the very first night
you broke me til the day that I die
I'm far too obvious this time


----------



## Said1

Buck Owens and the Buckaroos - Who's Gonna Mow Your Grass


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> Buck Owens and the Buckaroos - Who's Gonna Mow Your Grass



Egads!  Not them.


----------



## Said1

GNR - Mr. Brownstone


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> GNR - Mr. Brownstone



What's Darin, and Zoom say?  This post is useless without pics?


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> What's Darin, and Zoom say?  This post is useless without pics?




I don't enforce/comply with policy, only break it.

They're not the boss of me.


----------



## Shattered

Static-X - Dirthouse...


----------



## Shattered

Creed - My Own Prison...


----------



## Shattered

Tesla - Heaven's Trail (No Way Out)...


----------



## Bonnie

NIN....Exactly The Same


----------



## Shattered

Anthrax - I Am The Man...


----------



## Shattered

Little Caesar - Chain Of Fools...


----------



## 007

*Dwight Yokam ~ Blame The Vain*


----------



## 007

*Dwight Yokam ~ Just Passin' Time*

I have more Dwight than any other country musician. I love this guy.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

dreams-the cranberries


----------



## jAZ

The newest from The Bravery and The Strokes.


----------



## Shattered

Korn - Make Me Bad...


----------



## Shattered

Theory Of A Deadman - Say Goodbye...

(Sounds *remarkably* like Chad Kroger...wonder if there's something I don't know...)


----------



## Shattered

Linkin Park - Breaking The Habit...


----------



## GotZoom

Depeche Mode - John The Revelator


----------



## 007

*Emmy Lou Harris ~ Rose Of Cimmeron*


----------



## 007

*Emmy Lou Harris ~ The Last Tennessee Waltz*


----------



## Abbey Normal

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> *Emmy Lou Harris ~ Rose Of Cimmeron*




I haven't heard Emmy Lou mentioned in so long. Brings back some memories.


----------



## Shattered

Marilyn Manson - The Dope Show...


----------



## Shattered

Slaughter - Mad About You...


----------



## padisha emperor

Guns 'n' Roses - Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## Shattered

Trapt - Stand Up...


----------



## Shattered

Korn - Got The Life...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

You don't get to have all the fun in here!

Hybrid - Let It All Out (Tigerstyle)(feat. Forme)
From the album:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Smashing Pumpkins - Crush

From the album:


----------



## Shattered

Moi??  I never get to have all the fun anywhere.  They're holding me back!

GN'R - Nightrain...


----------



## Shattered

Killer Dwarfs - Doesn't Matter...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Slum Village - Selfish (feat. Kanye West & John Legend)

From the album:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Beastie Boys - Brass Monkey

From:


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Beastie Boys - Brass Monkey
> 
> From:




That is SO SO SO SOOOOO worthy of a ding.  

Static X - Dirthouse...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Orbital - Bigpipe Style

From:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> That is SO SO SO SOOOOO worthy of a ding.
> 
> Static X - Dirthouse...


Leave me and my novelty songs alone!


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Leave me and my novelty songs alone!



Yes, dear.   

It's still worthy of a ding.  Multiple dings in a row.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yes, dear.
> 
> It's still worthy of a ding.  Multiple dings in a row.


Don't get into a musical snobbery dinging war with me, sweetheart. You will be sorry  :spank3: I'll go get Dan to back me up.

The Black Crowes - Blackberry

From:


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Don't get into a musical snobbery dinging war with me, sweetheart. You will be sorry  :spank3: I'll go get Dan to back me up.
> 
> The Black Crowes - Blackberry
> 
> From:




LMFAO!!!

I can take him, AND his candy-ass "music"..


----------



## Shattered

Jackyl - Down On Me...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Yesterday's New Quintet - Paladium

From:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMFAO!!!
> 
> I can take him, AND his candy-ass "music"..


I'm stopping, before I start making fun of metalheads too much. That always gets me into trouble. Especially since I like half of it...


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I'm stopping, before I start making fun of metalheads too much. That always gets me into trouble. Especially since I like half of it...



It won't get you in any trouble a'tall.. I've heard every bit of it, and more.  The worst comes out when I start pulling the Manson (older) songs out..


----------



## Shattered

Megadeth - In My Darkest Hour...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> It won't get you in any trouble a'tall.. I've heard every bit of it, and more.  The worst comes out when I start pulling the Manson (older) songs out..


I only like Manson's radio singles. Any filler from his album, I just find completely boring and listless. Beautiful People is an awesome song.


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I only like Manson's radio singles. Any filler from his album, I just find completely boring and listless. Beautiful People is an awesome song.



If you only like the radio singles, you're missing some good songs.. (at least in my opinion)  ALL of Antichrist Superstar is awesome.. Beautiful People is the only song that gets any radio time, though..  

Portrait of an American Family is awesome as well..  NOTHING off there gets any radio play...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> If you only like the radio singles, you're missing some good songs.. (at least in my opinion)  ALL of Antichrist Superstar is awesome.. Beautiful People is the only song that gets any radio time, though..
> 
> Portrait of an American Family is awesome as well..  NOTHING off there gets any radio play...


I've listened to the albums. I thought I would like the filller; I don't. At all. Ironically, the Beastie Boys are the same way. Some bands I think put all their effort into radio singles, and then just put out shit for filler, album wise.

DJ Cam - Underground Vibes
From:


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I've listened to the albums. I thought I would like the filller; I don't. At all. Ironically, the Beastie Boys are the same way. Some bands I think put all their effort into radio singles, and then just put out shit for filler, album wise.
> 
> DJ Cam - Underground Vibes
> From:



You don't even like Misery Machine, or Snakeyes and Sissies???

<i>**looks dumbfounded**</i>


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> You don't even like Misery Machine, or Snakeyes and Sissies???
> 
> <i>**looks dumbfounded**</i>


I honestly don't remember any names. I deleted everything except like six songs.

Beautiful People
Nobodies
Don't liek the Drugs...

I can't remember the others...


Beck - Beercan

From:


----------



## Shattered

I'll guess The Dope Show, Sweet Dreams, and Disposeable Teens may be the others..  That's all I've ever heard get radio play..


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'll guess The Dope Show, Sweet Dreams, and Disposeable Teens may be the others..  That's all I've ever heard get radio play..


Sweet Dreams is NOT one of them.

I'll look them up:

Beautiful People
Disposable Teens
The Nobodies
Coma Black: Eden Eye/The Apple of Discord (This is the exception to my only radio songs rule)
Dope Show
I Don't Like the Drugs (But the Drugs Like Me)

Good job, 2 outta 3 (there's no way you coulda guessed the third)


Turbonegro - Wipe it 'Til it Bleeds   

From:


----------



## Shattered

You're right.. I'd have never guessed Coma Black - NOBODY likes that song.   :funnyface 

Smells Like Children is the only album that truely sucks.. I have no idea what that boy was thinking..


----------



## Shattered

GN'R - Patience...

Oh, those hips...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> You're right.. I'd have never guessed Coma Black - NOBODY likes that song.   :funnyface
> 
> Smells Like Children is the only album that truely sucks.. I have no idea what that boy was thinking..


Well I must be a NOBODY, but I wanna be a somebody...



Roots Manuva - Chin High

From:


----------



## 007

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Smashing Pumpkins - Crush
> 
> From the album:



Did you go through the trouble of scanning that to post it Clay, or did you get it off a "share" site?


----------



## Shattered

...when you're dead, we'll know just who you are.


----------



## 007

*Todd Terry - Unreleased Freeze Mix ~ Wrong*


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> GN'R - Patience...
> 
> Oh, those hips...


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

>




What?!  They're perfectly good hips.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Did you go through the trouble of scanning that to post it Clay, or did you get it off a "share" site?


Google Image Search is my friend. I actually own the cd, however, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Soundgarden - Mailman

From:


----------



## Shattered

MUCH better than Beastie Boys.  :tng:

Skindred - Nobody...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> MUCH better than Beastie Boys.  :tng:
> 
> Skindred - Nobody...



Eh, if you haven't noticed, I'm ALL over the place. My winamp picks what songs come on. I have so many, I'm always surprised 



Smashing Pumpkins - Pissant

From:


----------



## Shattered

SMashing Pumpkins - Zero...

(You're all over the place, alright...)


----------



## 007

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Google Image Search is my friend. I actually own the cd, however, if that's what you're asking.



Really... Google Image Search... haven't done that.

Try this Clay...

http://covertarget.com/si.php?cat=1&id=99257


----------



## 007

*Astrud Gilberto ~ The Gentle Rain (The RJD2 Remix)*


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> SMashing Pumpkins - Zero...
> 
> (You're all over the place, alright...)



I like music  I can't help it!


Trapt - Echo

From:


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I like music  I can't help it!
> 
> 
> Trapt - Echo
> 
> From:



Yeah.. I know..  I can't post to the "embarrassed to like" thread, because there's far too many...and they pretty much go everywhere except classical & opera...


----------



## Shattered

Warrant - Uncle Tom's Cabin...


----------



## 007

*Howie B. ~ What It Is?*


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Really... Google Image Search... haven't done that.
> 
> Try this Clay...
> 
> http://covertarget.com/si.php?cat=1&id=99257



That's pretty cool, but I listen to too much unknown shit to really get much from it. The artists they do have, however, have extensive art available. It's cool.


Mos Def - Little Brother (feat. Talib Kweli)

From:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Atmosphere - 3.2 Red Dog

From:


----------



## Shattered

Queensryche - Anarchy X/Revolution Calling...


----------



## 007

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> That's pretty cool, but I listen to too much unknown shit to really get much from it.



I listen to a lot of unknown stuff too. Like I'm listening to my Messenger LauchCast right now, "chill out" selection. Most of what they play I've never heard. That's what I like about it.


----------



## Said1

That's what I like about this thread. So many have such diverse tastes, I like to check out what some other people are listening to.


----------



## Shattered

Motley Crue - Too Young Too Fall In Love...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I listen to a lot of unknown stuff too. Like I'm listening to my Messenger LauchCast right now, "chill out" selection. Most of what they play I've never heard. That's what I like about it.


Check out a group called Portishead, and lemme know if you like it at all.

Nine Inch Nails - Right Where It Belongs

From:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> That's what I like about this thread. So many have such diverse tastes, I like to check out what some other people are listening to.


You listen to a lot of really cool blues 


RJD2 - Bus Stop Bitties

From:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker

From:


----------



## Shattered

Nickelback - Animals...


----------



## Shattered

Metallica - Fuel...

One of their absolute dumbest songs..


----------



## 007

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Check out a group called Portishead, and lemme know if you like it at all.



Not bad. I found three albums by them on my WM9. They sound kind of "Gorrilaz'ee". I like that.


----------



## 007

*Kaskade ~ Somba Love*


----------



## 007

Shattered said:
			
		

> Metallica - Fuel...
> 
> One of their absolute dumbest songs..



I can't sit through a whole Metallica album, although I do like some of their songs. Unforgiven is absolutely rightious.


----------



## Shattered

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I can't sit through a whole Metallica album, although I do like some of their songs. Unforgiven is absolutely rightious.



Old Metallica = good..  Everything after ...And Justice stinks.  Except for King Nothing.. IMO.. 

Powerman 5000 - When Worlds Collide...


----------



## 007

*Husikesque ~ Just Like Candy*


----------



## Shattered

NIN - Closer...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> Old Metallica = good..  Everything after ...And Justice stinks.  Except for King Nothing.. IMO..
> 
> Powerman 5000 - When Worlds Collide...


You suck. The black album is fantastic. How you can say that, and then go listen to Powerman 5000 


Roni Size & Reprazent - Heavy Rotation

From:


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> You suck. The black album is fantastic. How you can say that, and then go listen to Powerman 5000
> 
> 
> Roni Size & Reprazent - Heavy Rotation
> 
> From:



I do believe I just did..  

You'e just too young to appreciate older Metallica.   

PM5K rocks - New Metallica blows. :spank3:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> I do believe I just did..
> 
> You'e just too young to appreciate older Metallica.
> 
> PM5K rocks - New Metallica blows. :spank3:



I love older Metallica too. But the black album is stellar. People shit on it because they equate it with Metallica selling out, and they try and act all high and mighty (the metalhead's version of an indie rock snob) by claiming everything after AJFA sucks.



Dave Matthews Band - The Best of What's Around

From:


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I love older Metallica too. But the black album is stellar. People shit on it because they equate it with Metallica selling out, and they try and act all high and mighty (the metalhead's version of an indie rock snob) by claiming everything after AJFA sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Matthews Band - The Best of What's Around
> 
> From:



Nonsense - Metallica didn't sell out.  They still put on a damn fine show (or did, last time I saw them).. They just changed their sound, and I don't care for it.  Changing, if it's what you truely want to do, does not always equal 'selling out'...


----------



## 007

Different station.... a little Doo Wop...

*The Temptations ~ Barbara*


----------



## Shattered

Mr. Big - To Be With You...


----------



## 007

God I love this old grease music...

*The Moonglows ~ Sincerely*


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nonsense - Metallica didn't sell out.  They still put on a damn fine show (or did, last time I saw them).. They just changed their sound, and I don't care for it.  Changing, if it's what you truely want to do, does not always equal 'selling out'...


Well good; at least you're not a lockstep metalhead.


Crystal Method - High and Low (feat. Lisa from the Bellrays)

From:


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Well good; at least you're not a lockstep metalhead.
> 
> 
> Crystal Method - High and Low (feat. Lisa from the Bellrays)
> 
> From:



I don't know how to do lockstep <i>anything</i>, and I'll thank you to remember it, dammit.

Skid Row - Slave To The Grind...


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nonsense - Metallica didn't sell out.  They still put on a damn fine show (or did, last time I saw them).. They just changed their sound, and I don't care for it.  Changing, if it's what you truely want to do, does not always equal 'selling out'...



Too be honest, I like their "new" sound, heavier, lots of bass.


----------



## Said1

Harlequin - Thing of you

That should probably go in the "suckier song" thread. Next time.


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> Too be honest, I like their "new" sound, heavier, lots of bass.



Jason's ok, but I still like Cliff better..  I think it's just the "faster" I liked..  Kill'em All was my favorite album, with Garage Days a close second...  They're not lacking talent by any means.. The newer stuff just never grew on me.. I even bought it under the assumption that "it's Metallica - I love them - it has to be good"...


----------



## Shattered

AC/DC - Sink The Pink...

...now there's a sucky song.  BAD Sirius.


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> Jason's ok, but I still like Cliff better..  I think it's just the "faster" I liked..  Kill'em All was my favorite album, with Garage Days a close second...  They're not lacking talent by any means.. The newer stuff just never grew on me.. I even bought it under the assumption that "it's Metallica - I love them - it has to be good"...




Those two are my favorites. Acutally I like all the old stuff, hard to pick - with the exception of "And Justice For All". Probably their worst, IMHO.


Silverchair - tomorrow


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> Silverchair - tomorrow


Now THAT brings back memories. Oh the days when everyone tried so desperately to be Cobain...


Norah Jones - Be Here to Love Me

From:


----------



## 007

*The Earls ~ Life Is But A Dream*


----------



## Said1

Sue Foely - Let Me Drive My Car







This girl can play guitar, she rocks!


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> Those two are my favorites. Acutally I like all the old stuff, hard to pick - with the exception of "And Justice For All". Probably their worst, IMHO.
> 
> 
> Silverchair - tomorrow




Aww.  Harvester of Sorrow rules!  

Extreme - Hole-Hearted...


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Now THAT brings back memories. Oh the days when everyone tried so desperately to be Cobain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah. The mid-90's.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shattered

Kiss - Beth (By far, their best, I think)


----------



## 007

*Little Caeser ~ Ten Commandments Of Love*

Shit this stuff is good...


----------



## 007

*Etta James ~ These Foolish Things (Remind Me Of You)  *


----------



## Shattered

Warrant - Heaven...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

The Commodores - Zoom

From:


----------



## Shattered

Megadeth - Hangar 18...


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> The Commodores - Zoom




Lionel Ritchie ain't no brotha. Not mine anyway.



Old Crow Medicine Show - Tell It To Me

Serious Bluegrass.


----------



## Shattered

Marilyn Manson - I Don't Like The Drugs (But The Drugs Like Me)...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Thievery Corporation - The Supreme Illusion (feat. Gunjan)

From:


----------



## 007

*Bobby Day ~ My Blue Heaven*


----------



## 007

*The Diamonds ~ Little Darlin'  *


----------



## 007

*Little Eva ~ Keep Your Hands Off My Baby*

_Excelent!_


----------



## 007

*Ursula 1000 ~ Kinda Kinky*


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Miles Davis - I've Always Got the Blues (feat. Ann Baker)

From:


----------



## Shattered

Pantera - Walk...


----------



## Shattered

Sevendust - Bitch...


----------



## Shattered

Lacuna Coil - Our Truth...


----------



## Shattered

Marilyn Manson - Personal Jesus...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Amon Tobin - Escape

From:


----------



## Shattered

Eminem - Kill You...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing

What a righteous song

From:


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

across the universe by the Beatles


----------



## Shattered

Warlock - All We Are...


----------



## no1tovote4

Disturbed - Pain Redefined


----------



## no1tovote4

Bruce Dickinson - Tattooed Millionaire


----------



## Shattered

GN'R - Rocket Queen...


----------



## Shattered

P.O.D. - Goodbye For Now...


----------



## Shattered

Rage Against The Machine - Testify...


----------



## padisha emperor

Muse - Darkshines (with me at the bass behind)


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Yes. I've found the lazy way to post to this thread. Sweet.


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Yes. I've found the lazy way to post to this thread. Sweet.




Are you just making up bands now? I thought you liked GOOD muzak.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> Are you just making up bands now? I thought you liked GOOD muzak.


Felt IS good. Don't hate.


----------



## Shattered

Shinedown - 45...


----------



## Shattered

Stryper - Free...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Harold Melvin & the Blue Notes - I Miss You


----------



## Shattered

Helix - Deep Cuts The Knife...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Roland The Headless Thompson Gunner by Warren Zevon


----------



## Shattered

Bruce Dickenson - Tattooed Millionaire...

(He shoulda just stayed with Iron Maiden)


----------



## Shattered

Tesla - Signs...


----------



## Shattered

Saliva - Your Disease...


----------



## The ClayTaurus




----------



## Shattered

Korn - Make Me Bad...


----------



## padisha emperor

Camille Saint-Saëns - the Carnival of Animals - the Swan's movement


----------



## Said1

The White Stripes - Lord Send Me An Angel


----------



## Shattered

Papa Roach - Last Resort...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

the crystel ship by the doors


----------



## Said1

Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire


----------



## Said1

The White Stripes - Your Southern Can is Mine


----------



## The ClayTaurus

The Postal Service - Such Great Heights


----------



## Shattered

Revelation Theory - Slowburn...


----------



## Shattered

Godsmack - Straight Out Of Line...


----------



## Shattered

Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams...


----------



## Shattered

Lita Ford - Kiss Me Deadly...


----------



## GotZoom

Kid Rock - Badwitaba


----------



## GotZoom

Fall Out Boy - Dance, Dance


----------



## Shattered

NIN - Closer...


----------



## Shattered

32 Leaves - All Is Numb...


----------



## Shattered

Tool - Schism...


----------



## GotZoom

Garbage - Till The Day I Die


----------



## Shattered

Korn - Twisted Transistor...


----------



## GotZoom

Story of the Year - Take Me Back


----------



## Shattered

P.O.D - Goodbye For Now...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

OutKast - My Favorite Things


----------



## Shattered

(hed) pe - Bartender...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

A Perfect Circle - Imagine


----------



## Shattered

Audioslave - Out Of Exile...


----------



## Said1

Evanescence - Going Under


----------



## Said1

Buddy Guy/Junior Wells - 5 years


----------



## Shattered

Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl...


----------



## GotZoom

Depeche Mode - Enjoy the Silence


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Depeche Mode - Enjoy the Silence



Shh!


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Shh!



You shhhh..you just said something.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> You shhhh..you just said something.



Smartass.  :spank3:


----------



## Shattered

Godsmack - Voodoo...


----------



## Shattered

Ministry - N.W.O.


----------



## 007

*Sonny James ~ That's Me Without You*


----------



## 007

*Sonny James ~ Take Good Care Of Her*


----------



## 007

*Sonny James ~ It's The Little Things*


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Photek - Modus Operandi


----------



## Shattered

Slipknot - Vermilion...


----------



## nosarcasm

As I lay Dying - The Truth of my Perception


----------



## Shattered

Creed - My Own Prison...


----------



## Shattered

Pantera - This Love...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

DJ Krush - Zen Approach (feat. Black Thought)


----------



## Shattered

Disturbed - Down With The Sickness...


----------



## Shattered

Kid Rock - Bawitdaba (live)...


----------



## GotZoom

Oingo Boingo - Dead Man's Party


----------



## Shattered

NIN - Every Day Is Exactly The Same...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Southbound train by the pistoleros


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Beta Band - Monolith


----------



## GotZoom

NIN - Only

I <3 NIN.


----------



## misterblu

MP3s on shuffle:

Linear - Lies
Chevelle - Comfortable Liar
Save Ferris - Goodbye
Yellowcard - Way Away
Depeche Mode - Memphisto
Hole - Doll Parts
Pet Shop Boys - Shopping


----------



## misterblu

Still on shuffle:

Kenny Chesney - No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problems
Cake - Friend is a Four Letter Word
Evanescence - Hello
Busta Rhymes - It's a Party
Ginuwine - Hell Yeah
Dixie Chicks - Never Say Die


----------



## misterblu

Marc Broussard - Cry
Kelly Clarkson - Where is Your Heart
Matchbox 20 - Hang
Kingsmen - Louie Louie
Bowling For Soup - Brooklyn Bridge
Jason Mraz - The Boy is Gone
Third Eye Blind - Thanks A Lot


----------



## misterblu

Machines of Loving Grace - Butterfly Wings
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers - Learning to Fly
Hum - I'd Like Your Hair Long
NIN - Physical
Story of the Year - Sidewalks
Eminem - Till I Collapse


----------



## misterblu

Creed - Say I
Kenny Rogers - The Gambler
Natalie Mechant - Jealousy
The Men - Easy Target
Bowling for Soup - Andrew
Patsy Cline - Never No More
Dropkick Murphys - Good Rats
Dakona - Revolving
Boyz To Men - Vibin'
Dinosaur Jr. - I Don't Think So
Hoobastank - Disappear
MxPx - Say Yes
Nickelback - Feelin' Way Too Damn Good
The Posies - Dream All Day
Amber Pacific - Video Killed the Radio Star 
Gavin DeGraw - Chariot
Maxi Priest - Golden Teardrops
Tom Cochrane - Everything Comes Around
D12 - Fight Music


----------



## GotZoom

Wang Chung - True Love

(watching Miami Vice)


----------



## misterblu

The Muckrakers - fool
U2 - Zoo Station
Mase - I Need To Be
Finch - Ender
Sarah McLaclan - Angel
J. Geils Band - Centerfold
Men at Work - I Can See it in Your Eyes
Gorky Park - Sometimes at Night
Garth Brooks - I Don't Have to Wonder


----------



## GotZoom

El Debarge - You Wear It Well

(still watching Miami Vice)


----------



## Shattered

Ra - The Only One...


----------



## misterblu

Tool - Third Eye
Everclear - Everything to Everyone
Patsy Cline - Today Tomorrow and Forever
Elastica - Waking Up
Evanescence - Going Under
Depeche Mode - Behind the Wheel
Eminem - Steve Berman
Ritchie Valens - La Bamba
Gwen Stefani - Serious
Bob Marley and the Wailers - Get Up, Stand Up
Prodigy - Action Radar
Kenny Chesney - The Good Stuff


----------



## Shattered

Evans Blue - Cold (But I'm Still Here)...


----------



## Shattered

Fuel - Bittersweet...


----------



## Shattered

Clutch - 10001110101


----------



## Said1

Alan Jackson - When Daddy Let Me Drive

Ok. Enough country. I'm making myself sick.


----------



## Said1

Led Zeppelin - Hey, Hey What Can I Do


----------



## Said1

Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Erykah Badu - Danger


----------



## Shattered

Pantera - Walk...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

southbound train by the pistoleros


----------



## Said1

Allman Brothers - One Way Out


----------



## Said1

Cletus T Judd - Gin and Juice


----------



## GotZoom

Linkin Park - Crawling


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Beth Orton - Stolen Car


----------



## Shattered

Marilyn Manson - Mobscene...


----------



## GotZoom

Disturbed - Stricken

I <3 Disturbed


----------



## Shattered

Burn Season - Perfect...


----------



## Semper Fi

Rush- Grand Designs


----------



## Shattered

Static-X - Dirthouse...


----------



## Shattered

Ministry - Just One Fix...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Talib Kweli - Get By (Remix)(feat. Jay-Z & Busta Rhymes)


----------



## Shattered

Kid Rock - American Badass...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Felt - Life Vegas


----------



## GotZoom

Depeche Mode - John the Revelator

I <3 DM


----------



## Shattered

Aerosmith - Angel...


----------



## Bonnie

Grand Funk.........Closer To Home


----------



## Shattered

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters...


----------



## Shattered

Revelation Theory - Slowburn...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Soundhog - 33 Problems


----------



## GotZoom

Fall Out Boy - Dance Dance


----------



## Shattered

Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff...


----------



## Shattered

Linkin Park - Faint...


----------



## Shattered

Disturbed - Prayer...


----------



## GotZoom

Beastie Boys - She's Crafty (Led Zepplin Mix)


----------



## Bonnie

Icehouse....Don't Dream it's Over


----------



## Said1

The White Stripes - Ball and Biscuit


----------



## Said1

Frankie Valli - Oh, What a Night


----------



## GotZoom

Foo Fighters - Everlong (Acoustic)

If everything could ever feel this real forever
If anything could ever be this good again

The only thing I'll ever ask of you
You've got to promise not to stop when I say when


----------



## GotZoom

NIN - Closer


----------



## Bonnie

Anathema..........._Hold on_


----------



## GotZoom

Sublime - Caress Me Down


----------



## GotZoom

Bob Marley - Jammin'


----------



## Shattered

<i>Hey you!  What do you see?  Something beautiful?  Something free?</i>

Marilyn Manson - The Beautiful People...


----------



## Shattered

Ra - The Only One...


----------



## Shattered

Korn - Coming Undone...


----------



## GotZoom

Fuel - Bittersweet


----------



## GotZoom

Smithereens - A Girl Like You



I'll say anything you want to hear
I'll see everything through
I'll do anything I have to do
Just to win the love of a girl like you, a girl like you

People talk and people stare, tell them I don't really care
This is the place I should be
And if they think it's really strange for a girl like you
To be in love with someone like me

I wanna tell them all to go to hell
That we're doing very well without them you see
That's just the way it is and they will see
I am yours and you are mine the way it should be


----------



## The ClayTaurus

The Yeah Yeah Yeahs - No No No


----------



## dmp

Stryper - Calling on You.


----------



## dmp

Anathema - Forgotten Hopes.


----------



## GotZoom

Howard Jones - Assault and Battery

(Miami Vice)


----------



## Shattered

Buckcherry - Crazy Bitch...


----------



## Shattered

PM5K - When Worlds Collide...


----------



## Shattered

Burn Season - Perfect...


----------



## Shattered

3 Doors Down - Let Me Go...


----------



## Shattered

Limp Bizkit - Nookie...


----------



## Shattered

Faith No More - Falling To Pieces...


----------



## dmp

Tom Jones - It's not Unusual


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> Tom Jones - It's not Unusual


...to have shitty taste in music?


----------



## GotZoom

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> ...to have shitty taste in music?



Tom Jones is tre' cool.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Tom Jones is tre' cool.


----------



## GotZoom

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

>



You need to have a wide range of musical tastes....

"What's New Pussycat" is an incredible song.

His remake of "Kiss" by Prince is hysterical.

And remember this...He turns 66 this year and still has young women throwing their panties on stage at him.


----------



## Shattered

I don't care for his music too much (with a couple exceptions), but he's got personality, and a stage presence that makes you notice him, and that goes a long way with people...(not far enough for me to throw my panties at him, but hey)...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

GotZoom said:
			
		

> You need to have a wide range of musical tastes....
> 
> "What's New Pussycat" is an incredible song.
> 
> His remake of "Kiss" by Prince is hysterical.
> 
> And remember this...He turns 66 this year and still has young women throwing their panties on stage at him.


He's a performer, not a musician. I don't question his ability to perform; I just think he should have stuck to being a cover artist. I guess from a novelty standpoint it's amusing...


----------



## dmp

Tom Jones - I am Coming






home.


----------



## dmp

Iron Maiden - Run to the Hills (as performed by a philharmonic orchestra)


----------



## dmp

Sanctuary Praise - You're the Light of the World.


----------



## dmp

Casting Crowns - Who am I?


----------



## dmp

Limestone Rome - Guillotine Me


----------



## dmp

Jamer-
uh

Jameer?

Jamiroquai - Virtual Insanity


----------



## dmp

Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire


----------



## dmp

Mercy Me - Word of God Speak


----------



## dmp

Milli Vanilli - Girl I'm Gonna Miss You


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> Milli Vanilli - Girl I'm Gonna Miss You


D, what is going on today?


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> D, what is going on today?




(shrug)

Nothing. Just working...slaving away for TheMan(tm)

Vanilla Ice - Ice, Ice Baby (Heavy Metal Version)


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Where are you getting this "music" from? Radio?


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Where are you getting this "music" from? Radio?




MP3 CD.


Vanilla Ice - Ice, Ice Baby (Original version)


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Jackson and his Computer Band - Utopia


----------



## Shattered

Rob Zombie - Dragula...


----------



## Shattered

Ministry - N.W.O.


----------



## Shattered

Disturbed - Just Stop...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Downbound train by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

in the waiting line by zero 7


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Good song, Lefty

Sloan - Median Strip


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Already gone by the Eagles


----------



## Said1

Big and Rich - Kick My Ass


----------



## Said1

Toby Keith - Who's Your Daddy


----------



## Said1

Nobody's Fault But Mine - Led Zepplin


----------



## Shattered

Coheed & Cambria - Welcome Home...


----------



## Shattered

Sevendust - Black...


----------



## Shattered

Linkin Park - In The End...


----------



## Shattered

Notorious B.I.G/Korn - Wake Up...


----------



## Shattered

Disturbed - Just Stop...


----------



## GotZoom

Matisyahu - King Without A Crown

Absolutely the best Hasidic reggae singer around.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Disturbed - Just Stop...



I <3 Disturbed.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I <3 Disturbed.



I <3 Disturbed...more.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> I <3 Disturbed...more.



Wanna bet?


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Wanna bet?



Yup.  I've got 3 marbles, a broken red crayon, a devil cat, some leftover pizza, and the drawings for a tattoo I want.

Whatcha got?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Matisyahu - King Without A Crown
> 
> Absolutely the best Hasidic reggae singer around.


hoo-ray novelty!


----------



## GotZoom

Evan's Blue - Cold (I'm Still Here)


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yup.  I've got 3 marbles, a broken red crayon, a devil cat, some leftover pizza, and the drawings for a tattoo I want.
> 
> Whatcha got?



Oh Yeah!?!?


I have a cool, fast red car, an adorable cat, and leftover COLD pizza.

I see your tattoo drawing.

And I raise you a bottle of an excellent moisturizing shampoo, a blue comb, a bath pouf and a bottle of mango scented body wash.


----------



## no1tovote4

Pink Floyd - Time


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Oh Yeah!?!?
> 
> 
> I have a cool, fast red car, an adorable cat, and leftover COLD pizza.
> 
> I see your tattoo drawing.
> 
> And I raise you a bottle of an excellent moisturizing shampoo, a blue comb, a bath pouf and a bottle of mango scented body wash.




I fold.  Such stakes just can't be beat.


----------



## no1tovote4

Gary Allan - Tough Little Boys


----------



## Shattered

Faith No More - Falling To Pieces...


----------



## GotZoom

Disturbed - Stricken


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Mike Doughty - Madeline and Nine


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

cherry bomb by john mellencamp


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

hell is for children by pat benatar


----------



## Shattered

Vanilla Ice - Too Cold...


----------



## Shattered

Buckcherry - Crazy Bitch...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

wind of change by the scorpions


----------



## Shattered

NIN - We're In This Together...


----------



## Shattered

"Coming Undone"

Keep holding on
When my brain's tickin' like a bomb
Guess the black thoughts have come again to get me
Sweet bitter words
Unlike nothing I have heard
Sing along mocking bird
You don't affect me

That's right
Deliverance of my heart
Be straight
Be deliberate

[Chorus]
Wait
I'm coming undone
Unlaced
I'm coming undone
Too late
I'm coming undone
What looks so strong
So delicate
Wait
I'm starting to suffocate
And soon I anticipate
I'm coming undone
What looks so strong
So delicate

Choke choke again
I find my demons were my friends
Getting me in the end
They're out to get me
Since I was young
I've tasted sorrow on my tongue
And this sweet chugga gun
Does not protect me

That's right
Trigger between my eyes
Please strike
Make it quick now

[Chorus]

I'm trying to hold it together
Head is lighter than a feather
Looks like i'm not getting better
Not getting better

[Chorus]

-Korn


----------



## Bonnie

Pantera.....Planet Caravan


----------



## Shattered

Evans Blue - Cold (But I'm Still Here)...


----------



## Shattered

Linkin Park W/ Jay-Z - Numb/Encore...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Could you be loved by Bob Marley


----------



## Said1

Sublime - Ball and Chain


----------



## GotZoom

Bob Marley - Is This Love


----------



## Said1

Van Halen - Right Now


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Africa by Toto


----------



## Shattered

Drowning Pool - Bodies...


----------



## Said1

Hot Action Cop - Fever for the flava


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Edward Shearmur - Grand Central


----------



## jimnyc

Y&T - Summertime Girls


----------



## Said1

Limp Bizzzzzzzzzzzkit - some song off the Fast and Furious soundtrack


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> Limp Bizzzzzzzzzzzkit - some song off the Fast and Furious soundtrack



Rollin...


----------



## Shattered

White Zombie - Thunder Kiss '65...


----------



## Shattered

Buckcherry - Crazy Bitch...


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> Rollin...



That's not it.  Might not be Limp Bizkit. Sounds like them though. :huh:

Stereophonics - Maybe Tomorrow


----------



## Said1

Jack Johnson - Where'd all the good people go


----------



## Said1

Buddy Guy/Bill Cox - Hey Joe


----------



## Said1

Buddy Guy - Done Got Old


----------



## Shattered

Incubus - I Wish You Were Here...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

They're Not Here, They're Not Coming by Don Henley


----------



## Said1

Edgewater - Eyes wide shut


----------



## Shattered

Metallica - One...


----------



## Shattered

Avenged Sevenfold - Beast And The Harlot...


----------



## Shattered

Korn - Shoots and Ladders...


----------



## Said1

Switchfoot - This Is Your Life


----------



## Shattered

Disturbed - Stricken...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Lyrics Born - Always Fine Tuning


----------



## Said1

Godsmack - Time Bomb


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> Godsmack - Time Bomb


I
AM
in a living helllllllll, makes me wonder if I'm Aliiiiivvvvvuh


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I
> AM
> in a living helllllllll, makes me wonder if I'm Aliiiiivvvvvuh



That's too bad. 




Gomez - Machismo


----------



## Shattered

Linkin Park - Numb...


----------



## GotZoom

Lo Fidelity Allstars - Battleflag


----------



## Said1

Nickelback - Slow Motion


----------



## Said1

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Cold Shot


----------



## GotZoom

Faith No More - We Care A Lot


----------



## Said1

Beastie Boys - Sure Shot


----------



## Said1

Beastie Boys/Cypress Hill - Whatcha Want


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Walls (circus) by Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Angel Dream (NO.4) by Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Hope on Board by Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## dmp

Here's today's playlist - will listen to this CD until I leave work today:

Bitches Ain't Shit - Ben Folds
IceCream - Sarah McLaughlin
Father Figure - George Micheal
Let it Ride - Dr. Dre
Honestly - Stryper
More than a Feeling - Boston
Amazing - Josh Kelley
Deeper (or Deep?) - Anathema (just shows as track 8)
Always there for you - Stryper
I like the way you move - OutKast
Love Song - Mark Oh
Play - David Banner
What's my Name? - Snoop
Just a little bit - 50 Cent
To Hell with the Devil - Stryper
Calling on You  - Stryper
Breathing In - Downhere
My Humps - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Abbey Normal

dmp said:
			
		

> Here's today's playlist - will listen to this CD until I leave work today:
> 
> Bitches Ain't Shit - Ben Folds
> IceCream - Sarah McLaughlin
> Father Figure - George Micheal
> Let it Ride - Dr. Dre
> Honestly - Stryper
> More than a Feeling - Boston
> Amazing - Josh Kelley
> Deeper (or Deep?) - Anathema (just shows as track 8)
> Always there for you - Stryper
> *I like the way you move - OutKast*
> Love Song - Mark Oh
> Play - David Banner
> What's my Name? - Snoop
> Just a little bit - 50 Cent
> To Hell with the Devil - Stryper
> Calling on You  - Stryper
> Breathing In - Downhere
> My Humps - Black Eyed Peas



I like the bolded song a lot.


----------



## dmp

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> I like the bolded song a lot.




I'm REALLY diggin' this mix...it could borderline be a 'luv-shack session CD'...if I ever happen to have a partner there.

:


----------



## Said1

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## Said1

Submersed - Complicated


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> I like the bolded song a lot.


Hooray! How, like, totally pissed is your daughter?


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Operaman by Adam Sandler


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

King of Rock by Run-D.M.C


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Mary,Mary by Run-D.M.C


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Young Turks by Rod Stewart


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Downtown Train by Rod Stewart


----------



## Abbey Normal

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Hooray! How, like, totally pissed is your daughter?



Do you mean as in, "Mom, you're not supposed to like cool music" pissed?


----------



## Said1

The Roots & BT - Tao of the Machine


----------



## GotZoom

Sergio Mendes & The Black Eyed Peas - Mas Que Nada


----------



## Shattered

Evans Blue - Beg...


----------



## Said1

Sublime - This Train


----------



## Shattered

Disturbed - Stricken...

I *heart* Disturbed.


----------



## Shattered

Static-X - Dirthouse...


----------



## GotZoom

Some stupid new song by Gwen Stefani talking about driving back into her in a fast car...crashint into her real hard...some crap like that.

I can't wait until 10:00.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Some stupid new song by Gwen Stefani talking about driving back into her in a fast car...crashint into her real hard...some crap like that.
> 
> I can't wait until 10:00.



Go find, and listen to Dirthouse.  Way better driving music, than even Disturbed.. (At least that particular song, anyway).


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Go find, and listen to Dirthouse.  Way better driving music, than even Disturbed.. (At least that particular song, anyway).



Did you hear Rapture by Hurt this morning?  About 7:30 or so?


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Did you hear Rapture by Hurt this morning?  About 7:30 or so?



Uh uh.  But if it's played on Octane, I've heard it...Just don't remember it.


----------



## Shattered

NIN - Head Like A Hole...


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Uh uh.  But if it's played on Octane, I've heard it...Just don't remember it.



It was on Octane. 

Pretty cool song.


----------



## Shattered

Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams....


----------



## Shattered

Limp Bizkit/Method Man - N 2 Gether Now...


----------



## GotZoom

Coheed and Cambria - A Favor House Atlantic


----------



## Shattered

Disturbed - Down With The Sickness....


----------



## Shattered

Drowning Pool - Bodies...


----------



## Shattered

Ra - Do You Call My Name...


----------



## Shattered

Foo Fighters - Best Of You...


----------



## GotZoom

NIN - Closer

I <3 NIN.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> NIN - Closer
> 
> I <3 NIN.



Your horns are showing..  :dev1:


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Your horns are showing..  :dev1:



Pssst...only you can see them.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Pssst...only you can see them.


That's because I'm special, and you wuv me.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> That's because I'm special, and you wuv me.



Ohhhh pshaw....

Yeah...I do.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Ohhhh pshaw....
> 
> Yeah...I do.


**swoooooon**


----------



## Shattered

Creed - Torn...


----------



## Shattered

Disturbed - Just Stop...


----------



## Shattered

Trapt - Headstrong...


----------



## Shattered

Hurt - Rapture...


----------



## Said1

Sublime - Smoke 2 Joints


----------



## Said1

Sublime - Day Tripper


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Do you mean as in, "Mom, you're not supposed to like cool music" pissed?


Exactly.


----------



## Said1

The Arrogant Worms - The Last Saskatchewan Pirate


----------



## no1tovote4

The Eagles - Desperado


----------



## Abbey Normal

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Exactly.



It's like you are in our house, Clay.


----------



## Shattered

Mudvayne - Fall Into Sleep...


----------



## GotZoom

Nelly - Country Grammar


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Nelly - Country Grammar



Who?


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Who?



He b sum rapper who like d grillz and da bling.

It's before 10:00 and I have to listen to "pop" radio. My good station has Rover's Morning Glory (took Howard's place) until 10:00.

But....the good station is on now.

NIN - Closer

(We heart NIN)


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> He b sum rapper who like d grillz and da bling.
> 
> It's before 10:00 and I have to listen to "pop" radio. My good station has Rover's Morning Glory (took Howard's place) until 10:00.
> 
> But....the good station is on now.
> 
> NIN - Closer
> 
> (We heart NIN)



Yes, we do.  :kiss2:

Metallica - Stone Cold Crazy...


----------



## Said1

Muddy Waters & Howlin Wolf - Dusty My Broom


----------



## Shattered

Pantera - This Love...


----------



## Shattered

Korn - Coming Undone...


----------



## Nienna

Sarah Mclachlan---- "Answer"


----------



## Shattered

Revelation Theory - Slowburn...


----------



## Shattered

Evans Blue - Cold (But I'm Still Here)...


----------



## GotZoom

You must be listening to Octane on Sirius.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> You must be listening to Octane on Sirius.



How ever did you know?


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> How ever did you know?


----------



## Shattered

NIN - Terrible Lie...


----------



## Said1

Bonnie Raitt & Lowell George - Apolitical Blues


----------



## Said1

Buck Owens - There Goes My Love


----------



## Shattered

Godsmack - Keep Away...


----------



## Bonnie

Savatage...Gutter Ballet


----------



## Bonnie

Savatage..............Strange Wings


----------



## 007

Listening to the new CD by Rosanna Cash, Rules of Travel. Outstanding. Has the last song she ever sang with her Paw, Johnny Cash.


----------



## Shattered

Saliva - Click Click Boom...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Evanescence - Haunted


----------



## Bonnie

XYZ~~~~~~ Maggie


----------



## Said1

Buck Owens - Hello Trouble


----------



## The ClayTaurus

mom4 said:
			
		

> Sarah Mclachlan---- "Answer"


I betchya I know where you got it from :


----------



## Said1

Old Crow Medicine Show - Trials and Troubles


----------



## Said1

Neil Young - Powder Finger


----------



## Bonnie

Motels..........Suddenly Last Summer



Tracy, Neil Young was on Conan last night he looked good after going through his surgery.


----------



## Abbey Normal

My daughter, composing a trumpet solo for Jazz band.


----------



## Abbey Normal

"I Want You To Want Me" - Cheap Trick, Live at Budokan 

Fun!


----------



## Said1

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> "I Want You To Want Me" - Cheap Trick, Live at Budokan
> 
> Fun!




That was the first '45 I ever owned. My uncle _still_ bugs me about it.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Said1 said:
			
		

> That was the first '45 I ever owned. My uncle _still_ bugs me about it.



Simpler times, lol!


----------



## Said1

Buddy Guy - Who's Been Foolin You?


----------



## Said1

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Mary Had a Little Lamb


----------



## Said1

Godsmack - Time Bomb


Yes. I love that song.


----------



## no1tovote4

Metallica - Damage Inc.


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> Godsmack - Time Bomb
> 
> 
> Yes. I love that song.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Jackson and his Computer Band - Utopia


----------



## Shattered

Korn - Twisted Transistor...

...I see many speeding tickets in my future, with the purchase of this CD...

...sigh...


----------



## Semper Fi

50 Cent- Hate it or Love it


----------



## GotZoom

Hole - Doll Parts


----------



## Shattered

Korn - Coming Undone...


----------



## Shattered

Creed - My Own Prison...


----------



## GotZoom

Beach Boys - Wouldn't It Be Nice


----------



## Semper Fi

Simon and Garfunkle- The Sound of Silence


----------



## Said1

Long Way From Home - Brownie McGhee


----------



## no1tovote4

Tim McGraw - Ain't That Just Like a Dream?


----------



## Shattered

Keep Away - Godsmack...


----------



## Abbey Normal

Said1 said:
			
		

> Long Way From Home - Brownie McGhee



As in Sonny Terry & Brownie McGhee?


----------



## Shattered

Depeche Mode - Suffer Well...


----------



## GotZoom

Evan's Blue - Cold


----------



## no1tovote4

Lonestar - I Pray


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Hum - The Very Old Man


----------



## no1tovote4

Disturbed - Shout 2000


----------



## no1tovote4

Fleetwood Mac - Go Insane (Live, 1997)


----------



## no1tovote4

Eternity X - The Savior and the Disease


----------



## Said1

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> As in Sonny Terry & Brownie McGhee?




Yep. Good, but not the same without Sonny.


----------



## Shattered

Evanescence - Bring Me To Life...


----------



## Semper Fi

Rush- Fly by Night


----------



## Shattered

Drowning Pool - Bodies...


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Drowning Pool - Bodies...



Excellent song. 

Not as good as NIN though.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Excellent song.
> 
> Not as good as NIN though.





Braggart.

:kiss2:


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Braggart.
> 
> :kiss2:



Ahem...you _were_ invited.

 :kiss2:


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Ahem...you _were_ invited.
> 
> :kiss2:



I'm SURE that's beside the point...

...and as soon as I figure out how, I'll let you know.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Hey. Metalheads. GET A ROOM.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm SURE that's beside the point...
> 
> ...and as soon as I figure out how, I'll let you know.



If you figure it out and call me tonight, if it is between 7:30 and about 11:00, I probably won't hear the phone ring.  

You know...loud music and all.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> If you figure it out and call me tonight, if it is between 7:30 and about 11:00, I probably won't hear the phone ring.
> 
> You know...loud music and all.



Punkass.  Hmph.


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Hey. Metalheads. GET A ROOM.



Something wrong with THIS one? :baby4:


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Punkass.  Hmph.



Yeah...I know. 

(but you still love me)


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> Something wrong with THIS one? :baby4:


We need a new forum. We'll call it "The Make Out Closet"

You two can be the moderators for it.


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> We need a new forum. We'll call it "The Make Out Closet"
> 
> You two can be the moderators for it.



And take all the glory from you and RWA?  I don't think so...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> And take all the glory from you and RWA?  I don't think so...


At least there's occasionally a humorous retort between me and RWA... you two, I mean, how many times do you have to go through the "you bastard" "yeah, but you still love me" routine


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> At least there's occasionally a humorous retort between me and RWA... you two, I mean, how many times do you have to go through the "you bastard" "yeah, but you still love me" routine



Humorous, according to whom?  You're starting to sound like Arch. "I'm funny, dammit!  You just don't understand me!"


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Humorous, according to whom?  You're starting to sound like Arch. "I'm funny, dammit!  You just don't understand me!"



Time for a new avatar perhaps. 

We could change yours from "older" and "pun" to "funny" and "understand?"

(he never denied anything about RWA either..hmmmmmm....interesting)


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> Humorous, according to whom?  You're starting to sound like Arch. "I'm funny, dammit!  You just don't understand me!"


Awwww, that's a cheap shot. Did I hit a nerve or something?


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Awwww, that's a cheap shot. Did I hit a nerve or something?



Nah.  I just tend to try and give a little better than I get.  

I'm sorry.  You're not nearly as bad as Arch.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nah.  I just tend to try and give a little better than I get.
> 
> I'm sorry.  You're not nearly as bad as Arch.


Not nearly? That means on some level I am.


----------



## GotZoom

Very true Clay. 

Actually, NO ONE is as bad as Arch.

Oh geez..we did it again.  

Posting digs to Arch in even another thread.

I'm sure we all will be audited by the IRS now.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Very true Clay.
> 
> Actually, NO ONE is as bad as Arch.
> 
> Oh geez..we did it again.
> 
> Posting digs to Arch in even another thread.
> 
> I'm sure we all will be audited by the IRS now.


There's a man in a brimmed hat sitting in a late model continental outside, smoking a pipe. By jove, I think he's on to me.


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Not nearly? That means on some level I am.



Well, you started it...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, you started it...


I just wanted in on the puke fest.


----------



## GotZoom

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> There's a man in a brimmed hat sitting in a late model continental outside, smoking a pipe. By jove, I think he's on to me.



Run Clay..run like the wind.

Wait...is the continental towing a rowboat?  

If so, that could be Arch...IN PERSON!!!


----------



## Said1

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Run Clay..run like the wind.
> 
> Wait...is the continental towing a rowboat?
> 
> If so, that could be Arch...IN PERSON!!!









Johnny Cash - Get Rythm


----------



## The ClayTaurus

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Run Clay..run like the wind.
> 
> Wait...is the continental towing a rowboat?
> 
> If so, that could be Arch...IN PERSON!!!


Hrm.. the license plate reads "..."

developing...


----------



## GotZoom

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Hrm.. the license plate reads "..."
> 
> developing...



PUNYGUY ?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

GotZoom said:
			
		

> PUNYGUY ?


No. Just "..."


Wait a second, he's getting out of the car... he's getting close to mine... is he unzipping his pants? *opens window* STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM MY TAILPIPES!


----------



## GotZoom

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> No. Just "..."
> 
> 
> Wait a second, he's getting out of the car... he's getting close to mine... is he unzipping his pants? *opens window* STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM MY TAILPIPES!



TTIWWP


----------



## The ClayTaurus

GotZoom said:
			
		

> TTIWWP


Sick-o. You can go ahead and use your imagination.


----------



## GotZoom

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Sick-o. You can go ahead and use your imagination.



What do you get when you cross an RX8 with Arch?

*insert picture of an RX8 towing a boat*

(can't find one on the net...because no one with an RX8 would even dream of towing a boat!!!  Photoshop anyone?)


----------



## The ClayTaurus

GotZoom said:
			
		

> What do you get when you cross an RX8 with Arch?
> 
> *insert picture of an RX8 towing a boat*
> 
> (can't find one on the net...because no one with an RX8 would even dream of towing a boat!!!  Photoshop anyone?)


I bet you someone has dreamed about it, but that's about all they could do - I doubt an RX8 could even tow a kid on a skateboard, let alone a row boat


----------



## Said1

Godsmack - Serenity


----------



## Said1

Injected - Faithless


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Platinum Pied Pipers - 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover


----------



## GotZoom

Disturbed - Down With The Sickness


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Platinum Pied Pipers - 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover




Anything like the original?

Mick Jagger/Ry Cooder - Memo From Turner


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> Anything like the original?
> 
> Mick Jagger/Ry Cooder - Memo From Turner


http://www.ubiquityrecords.com/mpeg/ur168_16.mp3


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> http://www.ubiquityrecords.com/mpeg/ur168_16.mp3



'Bout the same. :huh:

Nickelback - Slow Motion


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> 'Bout the same. :huh:
> 
> Nickelback - Slow Motion


Yeah, they just sort of added a samba feel to it.


----------



## Said1

Seether - Broken


----------



## Abbey Normal

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> No. Just "..."
> 
> 
> Wait a second, he's getting out of the car... he's getting close to mine... is he unzipping his pants? *opens window* STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM MY TAILPIPES!



Geez, that made me spit out my Ginger Ale.  :clap1:


----------



## no1tovote4

GNR - You're Crazy


----------



## Said1

Destiny's Child - Bootylicious


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> Destiny's Child - Bootylicious


Quick: without cheating, name the sample they use at the beginning of that song.


----------



## dmp

Girl you Know it's True - Milli Vanilli


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Quick: without cheating, name the sample they use at the beginning of that song.




Just a guess "edge of 17" Fleetwood Mac?


Jack Johnson - Where'd All the Good People Go?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> Just a guess "edge of 17" Fleetwood Mac?
> 
> 
> Jack Johnson - Where'd All the Good People Go?


Is it fleetwood Mac, or just Stevie Nicks? Not sure. Anyhow, you are correct. Well done!


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Is it fleetwood Mac, or just Stevie Nicks? Not sure. Anyhow, you are correct. Well done!




Gee. Wow.



Stereophonics - Maybe Tomorrow


----------



## Shattered

Shinedown - 45...


----------



## Shattered

Disturbed - Just Stop...


----------



## Nienna

Carrie Underwood--- Jesus, Take the Wheel


----------



## Nienna

Jesus take the wheel 
Take it from my hands 
Cause I can't do this all on my own 
I'm letting go 
So give me one more chance 
To save me from this road I'm on 
Jesus take the wheel


----------



## dmp

mom4 said:
			
		

> Jesus take the wheel
> Take it from my hands
> Cause I can't do this all on my own
> I'm letting go
> So give me one more chance
> To save me from this road I'm on
> Jesus take the wheel




Right.There.With.You. Josie...Right there.

Here's my song today....and it's my prayer for you.

You have led me to the sadness
I have carried this pain
On a back bruised, nearly broken
I'm crying out to you

Chorus
I will sing of Your mercy
That leads me through valleys of sorrow
To rivers of joy

When death like a gypsy
Comes to steal what I love
I will still look to the heavens
I will still seek your face

But I fear you aren't listening
Because there are no words
Just the stillness and the hunger
For a faith that assures

Chorus

While we wait for rescue
With our eyes tightly shut
Face to the ground using our hands
To cover the fatal cut

And though the pain is an ocean
Tossing us around, around, around
You have calmed greater waters
Higher mountains have come down

Chorus

Oh, Lord sing of Your mercy,
Mercy
Your mercy


----------



## no1tovote4

Twisted Sister - The Power And The Glory


----------



## Bonnie

U2~~~~~~Electrical Storm


----------



## Bonnie

U2~~~~~~In God's Country


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Burnin' For You by Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## jimnyc

Led Zeppelin - Houses of the Holy


----------



## Said1

Merle Haggard - Mamma Tried


----------



## Said1

Waylon Jennings - Bob Wills is Still the King


----------



## GotZoom

Pearl Jam - World Wide Suicide

Their "new" song. 

Yuck.


----------



## dmp

Said1 said:
			
		

> Waylon Jennings - Bob Wills is Still the King




shooter jennings - 4th of July


----------



## no1tovote4

Metallica - Welcome Home (Sanitarium)


----------



## Shattered

Slipknot - Vermillion...


----------



## Shattered

Warrant - Bitter Pill...


----------



## Shattered

Korn - Coming Undone...


----------



## Shattered

Alice In Chains - What The Hell Have I...


----------



## Said1

Merle Haggard - Sing Me Back Home


----------



## Said1

RHCP - Scar Tissue


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> RHCP - Scar Tissue


What is that, an army of tools? Are you trying to make some sort of commentary?!??!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!!?!??!11/?1/?!/1/1/?!/!?/!?!?


Anyhow...


Miles Davis - Flamenco Sketches


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> What is that, an army of tools? Are you trying to make some sort of commentary?!??!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!!?!??!11/?1/?!/1/1/?!/!?/!?!?
> 
> 
> Anyhow...
> 
> 
> Miles Davis - Flamenco Sketches



Wha?


Frank Zappa/Captain Beefheart - Speed Freak Boogie


----------



## Said1

Placebo - Pure Morning


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> Wha?
> 
> 
> Frank Zappa/Captain Beefheart - Speed Freak Boogie


Your Avatar


DJ Krush & Toshinori Kondo - Bu-Seki


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Your Avatar
> 
> 
> DJ Krush & Toshinori Kondo - Bu-Seki



From The Wall, Pink Floyd.


----------



## dmp

The next couple hours, thanks to misterblu


----------



## no1tovote4

Nightranger - Sentimental Street


----------



## GotZoom

P.J. Harvey - Down By The Water


----------



## Said1

Irma Thomas - Time is on my side


----------



## Said1

Johnny Rivers/John Lee Hooker - Walkin the Dog


----------



## Shattered

Shinedown - I Dare You...


----------



## Said1

Del McCoury - Travelin Teardrop Blues


----------



## Shattered

Drowning Pool - Bodies...


----------



## Said1

Metallica - Crash Course in Brain Surgery


----------



## Said1

Metallica - Blackened


----------



## dmp

Daniel Bedingfield


If Youre Not The One.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Salvation by the Cranberries


----------



## Shattered

Revelation Theory - Slowburn...
Kick Rock - American Badass...
Disturbed - Just Stop...

Who could ask for better morning radio..  Sigh.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Portishead - A Tribute to Monk & Canatella


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Hooray for having the 1000th reply.


----------



## dmp

Jewel - You were Meant for Me.


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Hooray for having the 1000th reply.




Yeah, Shattered is lucky. http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showpost.php?p=406941&postcount=1000


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, Shattered is lucky. http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showpost.php?p=406941&postcount=1000


she had the 999th reply. 1000th post, but 999th reply 

Yes, yes, I know.


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Yes, yes, I know.



At least I didn't have to point that oot to you.


----------



## dmp

Joe Nichols - Size Matters


----------



## Abbey Normal

Killer Joe - Quincy Jones


----------



## Said1

Audioslave - Exploder


----------



## Shattered

Trapt - Headstrong...


----------



## Shattered

Slipknot - Duality...


----------



## Shattered

Evans Blue - Cold (But I'm Still Here)...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Mekong by the Refreshments


----------



## Shattered

Gravity Kills - Guilty...


----------



## Shattered

Foo Fighters - No Way Back...


----------



## Shattered

Marilyn Manson - Personal Jesus...


----------



## Shattered

Creed - What If...


----------



## Shattered

Limp Bizkit - Nookie...


----------



## no1tovote4

The Eagles - Seven Bridges Road


----------



## Shattered

NIN - Terrible Lie...


----------



## GotZoom

NIN - Only

(We <3 NIN)


----------



## GotZoom

The Replacements - Alex Chilton


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> The Replacements - Alex Chilton



Who??


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Who??



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Replacements

You were probably too young to remember them.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Replacements
> 
> You were probably too young to remember them.



Now there's a surprise.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Now there's a surprise.



I'm surprised you haven't heard of Paul Westerberg though.


----------



## Shattered

Nickelback - Savin' Me...


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Shattered said:
			
		

> Now there's a surprise.




if you've ever seen a cameron crowe film you've heard the replacements. their tunes are in most of his flicks.singles,say anything etc etc and you'll be hearing more from them. they just got back together to record two new songs


----------



## Said1

Albert Hammond - It Never Rains in Southern California


----------



## Semper Fi

Beyonce-Check on it


----------



## Shattered

Disturbed - Deify...


----------



## Said1

Beach Boys - Little Deuce Coupe


----------



## dmp

Good Charlotte:

Don't say a word
I know you feel the same
Just give me a sign
Say anything, say anything
Please don't walk away
I know you want to stay
Just give me a sign
Say anything, say anything


----------



## Shattered

dmp said:
			
		

> Good Charlotte:
> 
> Don't say a word
> I know you feel the same
> Just give me a sign
> Say anything, say anything
> Please don't walk away
> I know you want to stay
> Just give me a sign
> Say anything, say anything



Damn, dude.. Let that poor child blink!


----------



## jillian

Matisyahu.... "King Without A Crown"

Amazing stuff!


----------



## Said1

jillian said:
			
		

> Matisyahu.... "King Without A Crown"
> 
> Amazing stuff!



He's _surpisingly_ good.


Big and Rich - Kick my ass


----------



## Shattered

Pantera - Walk...


----------



## GotZoom

jillian said:
			
		

> Matisyahu.... "King Without A Crown"
> 
> Amazing stuff!



Who would have thought....

A Hasidic Jewish Reggae Rapper.


----------



## jillian

Said1 said:
			
		

> He's _surpisingly_ good.
> 
> True.
> 
> Big and Rich - Kick my ass



Don't know them..... sorry. Must be country??



			
				GotZoom said:
			
		

> Who would have thought....
> 
> A Hasidic Jewish Reggae Rapper.



I know ... lol... a total hoot. And the guy can rock it!


----------



## Shattered

Korn - Coming Undone...


----------



## no1tovote4

Bon Jovi - Diamond Ring


----------



## Said1

Beastie Boys - Sure Shot


----------



## Said1

Bonnie Raitt/John Hammond - Find my way home


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Still you turn me on by Emerson,Lake and Palmer


----------



## jillian

Lefty Wilbury said:
			
		

> Still you turn me on by Emerson,Lake and Palmer



You like the old stuff, huh?   

Sean Paul -- Temperature


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

if the tune is good age doesn't matter


----------



## jillian

Lefty Wilbury said:
			
		

> if the tune is good age doesn't matter



True!


----------



## Shattered

Rob Zombie - American Witch...


----------



## no1tovote4

U2 - All Because of You


----------



## no1tovote4

Rage - Immortal Sin


----------



## no1tovote4

The Eagles - Already Gone


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Brilliant Disguise by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## GotZoom

Foo Fighters - Everlong (not acoustic)


----------



## GotZoom

Tool - Vicarious (First song off new CD...excellent!!!)


----------



## 007

*Neko Case ~ If I'm Going To Sink (I Might As Well Go To The Bottom)*


----------



## 007

*Johnny Cash ~ I Walk The Line*


----------



## 007

*Delbert McClinton ~ One Of The Fortunate Few*


----------



## 007

*Blanche ~ Do You Trust Me?*


----------



## 007

*Allison Krauss ~ Restless*


----------



## jillian

Nickelback -- Savin' Me


----------



## no1tovote4

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird (Original Version)


----------



## no1tovote4

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Tool - Vicarious (First song off new CD...excellent!!!)



Yeah, this is a great CD...


----------



## 007

*Steve Earl ~ Guitar Town*


----------



## 007

*Johnny Cash ~ The Man Comes Around*


----------



## 007

*The Duhks ~ The Mist Of Down Below*


----------



## 007

*Dwight Yoakom ~ I Blame The Vain*


----------



## 007

*John Hiatt ~ Missing Pieces*


----------



## 007

*Robert Earl Keen ~ The Five Pound Bass*


----------



## 007

*Emmylou Harris ~ Hickory Wind*    OUT - FUCKING - STANDING!


----------



## 007

*RobinElla ~ Come Back My Way*


----------



## 007

*Merle Hagard ~ It Always Will Be*  EXCELENT!!!


----------



## 007

*Bonnie Raitt ~ I Will Not Be Broken*


----------



## 007

Color rating system:

Top song:

Seond song:

Third song:


----------



## 007

*Son Volt ~ Back Into Your World*


----------



## 007

*Gillian Welsh ~ Tear My Still House Down*


----------



## 007

*The Volebeats ~ Annabel*


----------



## 007

*Uncle Tupelo ~ That Year*


----------



## 007

*Adrienne Young ~ Home Remedy*


----------



## 007

*The Waco Brothers ~ Nine Pound Hammer*


----------



## 007

*Chris Isaak ~ Gone Ridin'*

DOES NOT GET BETTER THAN THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 007

SHIT.... my yahoo Launchcast Radio is playing some GOOD SHIT!!!

*Gram Rabbit ~ Dirty Horse*


----------



## 007

*The Derailers ~ The Way To My Heart*


----------



## Said1

Kid Rock - drinkin smokin 


Kid Rock is sooooooooo sad.


----------



## Said1

Soundgarden - Blow Up The Outside World


----------



## Shattered

Marilyn Manson - Personal Jesus...


----------



## jillian

Red Hot Chili Peppers == Dani California


----------



## no1tovote4

Godsmack - Voodoo Too


----------



## no1tovote4

Tool - Jambi (From the new album....  yes, I know it isn't released yet...)


----------



## dmp

Bubba Sparxxx

Miss New Booty.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Go with the flow-Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Santeria by Sublime


----------



## 007

*Roy Orbison ~ The Crowd*  FIVE STARS!


----------



## 007

*Roy Orbison ~ Leah* SIX STARS!!!


----------



## Abbey Normal

Let it Rain - Eric Clapton 

Pure heaven


----------



## Shattered

I Dare You - Shinedown...


----------



## 007

*Carla Bozulich ~ Time Of The Preacher*

Highest rating by color. My song. Listen to it.


----------



## Semper Fi

Downloading it now.

Aerosmith- Cryin'


----------



## Semper Fi

Guns n' Roses- Sweet Child o' mine


----------



## 007

*The Tarbox Ramblers ~ No Night There*


----------



## no1tovote4

Godsmack - Straight Out Of Line


----------



## Said1

The Doors - Backdoor Man


----------



## Shattered

Korn - Freak On A Leash...


----------



## Shattered

Revelation Theory - Slowburn...


----------



## Hobbit

The Black Mages.  It's a Japanese group that's done two albums of rock remakes of Final Fantasy songs.  Yeah, it's geeky, but dang, the songs are SO cool.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Kids in America by Kim Wilde


----------



## 007

*Hank Williams ~ Why Don't You Love Me?*


----------



## 007

*Eddy Arnold ~ What's He Doing In My World*


----------



## 007

*Patsy Cline ~ Sweet Dreams (Of You)*


----------



## 007

*Marty Robbins ~ Big Iron*


----------



## 007

*Ernest Tub ~ Driftwood On The River*


----------



## 007

*Hank Snow ~ It Don't Hurt Anymore*


----------



## 007

*Bill Monroe ~ Blue Moon Of Kentucky*


----------



## 007

*Sunny James ~ Running Bear*


----------



## 007

*Buck Owens ~ Love's Going To Live Here*


----------



## 007

*The Carter Family ~ Keep On The Sunny Side*


----------



## 007

*The Sons Of The Pioneers ~ Tumbling Tumbleweeds*


----------



## 007

*The Louvin Brothers ~ When I Stop Dreaming*


----------



## 007

*Kitty Wells ~ It Wasn't God Who Made Honky Tonk Angels*


----------



## 007

*Johnny Horton ~ Honky Tonk Man*


----------



## 007

*Hank Locklin ~ Please Help Me I'm Falling*


----------



## 007

*Red Foley ~ Peace In The Valley*


----------



## 007

*Frankie Laine ~ Ghostriders In The Sky*


----------



## 007

*Ferlin Husky ~ Wings Of A Dove*


----------



## The ClayTaurus

The Cinematic Orchestra - All That You Give (feat. Fontella Bass)


----------



## 007

*Don Gibson ~ I Can't Stop Loving You*


----------



## 007

Yahoo LaunchCast Radio, $3.99 a month. Can't beat it.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Yahoo LaunchCast Radio, $3.99 a month. Can't beat it.



www.last.fm

www.pandora.com


see if you like either.


----------



## 007

*Tex Ritter ~ High Noon*


----------



## 007

*The Delmore Brothers ~ Freight Train Boogie*


----------



## 007

*Tennessee Ernie Ford ~ Mule Train*


----------



## 007

*WhiskeyTown ~ Midway Park*


----------



## 007

*Amy Farris ~ Pretty Dresses*


----------



## 007

*Wilco ~ Passenger Side*


----------



## 007

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> www.last.fm
> 
> www.pandora.com
> 
> 
> see if you like either.



The very first artist I typed in on last.fm, Concrete Blonde, wasn't available. I'll check out pandora more in a bit.

Thanks.


----------



## 007

*The Sadies ~ Such A Little Word*


----------



## 007

One of my favorites...

*Junior Brown ~ My Wife Thinks You're Dead*

Saw him here in Reno last year at the Nugget. Great show.


----------



## 007

*Bruce Springsteen ~ Johnny 99*


----------



## 007

*The Handsome Family ~ So Much Wine*


----------



## Said1

Ry Cooder/Taj Mahal - Corina, Cornia


----------



## Said1

Ry Cooder - Billy the Kid


----------



## Said1

Otis Redding - Ain't no sunshine when she's gone


----------



## Said1

Otis Redding/Aretha Franklin - Spanish Harlem


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> Otis Redding/Aretha Franklin - Spanish Harlem


*jealous*


----------



## no1tovote4

Creed - Say I


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> *jealous*


I would recommend Limewire, but won't. Quality could be an "issue". :laugh"

Johnny Mathis - Warm


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

A Song For You by Gram Parsons


----------



## no1tovote4

Twisted Sister - Me And The Boys


----------



## jillian

Blondie -- Maria


----------



## Said1

Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong - Heaven


----------



## Said1

Jimi Hendrix - Hear My Train  Comin


----------



## no1tovote4

Pretty Maids - Rise


----------



## no1tovote4

Rage - Shame On You


----------



## no1tovote4

Sevendust - This Life


----------



## 007

*Johnny Cash ~ I'm On Fire*

Bless ole Johnny.


----------



## 007

*Blanche ~ Jack On Fire*


----------



## 007

*BR5-49 ~ That's What I Get*


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Love hurts by Gram Parsons


----------



## 007

*The Neon Angels ~ He's Breakin My Heart*


----------



## 007

*Adrienne Young ~ Plow To The End Of The Row*


----------



## 007

*Jason Collett ~ Bitter Beauty*


----------



## 007

*John Prine ~ Glory Of True Love*


----------



## 007

*James McMurtry ~ Childish Things*


----------



## 007

*Tim O'Brien ~ Kelly Joe's Shoes*


----------



## 007

*Mindy Smith ~ Jolene *


----------



## 007

*Joe Elly ~ Settle For Love*


----------



## 007

*Royal City ~ Can't You*


----------



## 007

*The Rolling Stones ~ Wild Horses*


----------



## no1tovote4

GNR - It's So Easy


----------



## Bonnie

No Time..............Guess Who


----------



## Bonnie

NIN............Everyday is exaclty the Same..


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Sin City by the Flying Burrito Brothers


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Wild Horses by The Flying Burrito Brothers


----------



## no1tovote4

Eternity X - Mind Games


----------



## Said1

RHCP - Dani California


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> RHCP - Dani California


j00 like the new RHCP?


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> j00 like the new RHCP?




Yes. Shocking?

The new album is really cooooolll, man.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yes. Shocking?
> 
> The new album is really cooooolll, man.


Yes? I'll have to go "get" it


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Yes? I'll have to go "get" it




Far out. Daddio.


RHCP - Hava Affair


----------



## Said1

Brownie McGhee & Sonny Terry - Rock Island Line


----------



## Said1

Arthur Crudup - It's Alright Mamma


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

until i fall away by the Gin Blossoms


----------



## Said1

Susan Tedeshi - Angel From Montgomery


----------



## Said1

koko Taylor - Voodoo Woman


----------



## Said1

Rusted Root - Send Me On My Way


----------



## Said1

Big Bad Voodoo Daddy - Zoot Suit Riot


----------



## Abbey Normal

Said1 said:
			
		

> Susan Tedeshi - Angel From Montgomery



Loved that song by Bonnie Raitt!


----------



## Said1

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Loved that song by Bonnie Raitt!



She's one of my favorites. I've seen her twice, she's an awesome guitar player. I don't know if you can *cough* down-load-music *cough* but here's a sample if your interested. http://www.vh1.com/artists/az/tedeschi_susan/124605/album.jhtml

She does a cover of Keith Richard's "you got the silver" on her latest album: http://www.susantedeschi.com/

Just use the control panel at the top of the page until that song shows up. Other than that song, the album is a bit of a let down though.


----------



## no1tovote4

Michael Schenker Group - Journey Man


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Evan's Blue - Cold


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

take a picture-filter


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

self esteem by the Offspring


----------



## Nienna

"Time" by Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Said1

Asleep at the Wheel - Hot Rod Lincoln


----------



## Said1

Celia Cruz/Willy Chirino - Salsa Merengue


----------



## Said1

Thelma Houston - Don't leave me this way



Disco Tracy says "two thumbs up"


----------



## Said1

Bob Dylan/Johnny Cash - I still miss someone

*Edit: Change that to entire album - Nashville Sessions '69.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Said1 said:
			
		

> Asleep at the Wheel - Hot Rod Lincoln



I haven't thougt of them in along time. 

Said, for many reasons, I nominate you for coolest musical taste.


----------



## Said1

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> I haven't thougt of them in along time.
> 
> Said, for many reasons, I nominate you for coolest musical taste.



 

I'd like to thank my mom and dad for letting me get into their gynormous box of 45's.


And mom, I'm sorry I didn't take Rod Stewart's greatest hits off the dashboard when I saw it melting. Well, not really, but whatever.


----------



## Semper Fi

Belinda Carlile - Heaven is a place on earth


----------



## padisha emperor

Jean Ferrat - Nuit et Brouillard

(night and fog).

This song is beautiful, the lyrics are great, if you can, take it and listen it with the translated lyrics, in english. The translation wouldn't probably gives back the beauty of the original lyrics, but maybe it will approach it.

Beautiful and sad.


----------



## 007

*The Earls ~ Teenager's Dream*


----------



## 007

*The Duprees ~ My Own True Love*


----------



## 007

*Ritchie Valens ~ Donna*


----------



## 007

*The Shangri-Las ~ The Leader Of The Pack*


----------



## padisha emperor

Rare Earth - Get Ready


----------



## Redhots

Chingon:  Maleguena Salerosa

Great song.  You can listen to it here http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=10614410  along with a few other ones.


----------



## Shattered

NIN - The Hand That Feeds...


----------



## Semper Fi

Belinda Carlile - Heaven is a place on Earth


----------



## Semper Fi

Loverboy - Turn me loose


----------



## jasendorf

"Lost" by The String Cheese Incident


----------



## Nienna

I'm coming back to the heart of worship
And it's all about you, it's all about you, Jesus

I'm sorry, Lord, for the thing I've made it
'Cause it's all about you, it's all about you, Jesus

Don't remember the title or artist.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

mom4 said:
			
		

> I'm coming back to the heart of worship
> And it's all about you, it's all about you, Jesus
> 
> I'm sorry, Lord, for the thing I've made it
> 'Cause it's all about you, it's all about you, Jesus
> 
> Don't remember the title or artist.


The Heart Of Worship 
by Michael W. Smith 


Google is your friend. Your communist-supporting friend, err.. comrade.


In other thread-related news:


Gnarls Barkley - On-Line


----------



## Abbey Normal

A Day in the Life  - The Beatles


----------



## Bonnie

Sacred Ground.......Queensryche


----------



## no1tovote4

UFO - Doctor, Doctor


----------



## no1tovote4

Elvis Presley - In The Ghetto


----------



## Said1

Xzibit - Get Your Walk On


----------



## Said1

Van Halen - Right Now


----------



## Said1

Tragically Hip - Locked in the Truck of a Car


----------



## Bonnie

Danzig~~~~~~~~Twist of Cain


----------



## Said1

Marky Mark - Good Vibrations.

Still have a crush on him after all these years. Hope his hair doesn't fall out too.

'Pure Hip Hop, no sell out'


----------



## 007

*Chris Isaac ~ Blue Hotel*


----------



## Semper Fi

The Outfield - I just wanna use your love tonight


----------



## Bonnie

The Who...............Lover Reign O'er Me


----------



## Bonnie

Deep Purple...........Knockin at your back door


----------



## no1tovote4

Godsmack - I Thought


----------



## Bonnie

Golden Earing.........._*Radar Love*_


----------



## no1tovote4

The Eagles - Saturday Night


----------



## Semper Fi

Kiss- Two sides of the coin


----------



## Shattered

Marilyn Manson - I Don't Like The Drugs...(But The Drugs Like Me)


----------



## Semper Fi

ABBA - Take a chance on me


----------



## Bonnie

NIN............Every Day Is Exactly The Same


----------



## Semper Fi

I'm running out of 80's one hit wonders with catchy tunes. Any suggestions?


----------



## Semper Fi

Eddie Money - I think I'm in love


----------



## Bonnie

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> I'm running out of 80's one hit wonders with catchy tunes. Any suggestions?



One from the seventies that kind of fits your life now

"We've only just begun"..........The Carpenters:teeth:


----------



## Bonnie

Queesnryche...............Breaking the Silence


----------



## Shattered

Korn - Shoots and Ladders...


----------



## Bonnie

Dream Theater...........Pull Me Under


----------



## Bonnie

Savatage...............Strange Wings


----------



## Bonnie

Puddle Of Mudd......._Drift And Die_


----------



## no1tovote4

Lonestar - Smile


----------



## Shattered

Hoobastank - Inside Of You...


----------



## Bonnie

Bullet Boys....._Smooth Up In Ya_


----------



## Said1

Billy Joel - Allen Town


----------



## Said1

Elvin Bishop - Fooled Around and Fell in Love


Hey, it's on shuffle. :alco:


----------



## manu1959

Love and Rockets.............Holiday on the Moon


----------



## Said1

Frankie Vallie - What a Night


----------



## Said1

Blues Traveller - The Hook


Is it just me, or does anyone else think John Popper is a weirdo?


----------



## no1tovote4

Godsmack - Safe and Sound


And yes, John Popper is a weirdo.


----------



## jillian

Red Hot Chili Peppers -- Snow. Awesome song!

And yes, John Popper is a weirdo.


----------



## Redhots

R. L. Burnside  "Walkin' Blues"


----------



## no1tovote4

*Gary Allan - See If I Care*


----------



## no1tovote4

*Godsmack - Voodoo*

(man that drummer has some fricking TALENT!)


----------



## no1tovote4

Speaking of drummers with talent...

*Iron Butterfly - In-A-Gada-Da-Vida*


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Speaking of drummers with talent...
> 
> *Iron Butterfly - In-A-Gada-Da-Vida*



That's my sig at another board. 




Paul Simone - Me and Julio down by the school yard


Isn't Noahide music great. Noahides are the Jews, right?


----------



## Nienna

Said1 said:
			
		

> Paul Simone - Me and Julio down by the school yard


Good song.




> Isn't Noahide music great. Noahides are the Jews, right?


I think Noachides are the second-class citizens who adopt the Talmudic beliefs, but are not racially Jews. Is that right, RWA?

Sara Evans-- Niagara


----------



## Said1

Nienna said:
			
		

> Good song.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Noachides are the second-class citizens who adopt the Talmudic beliefs, but are not racially Jews. Is that right, RWA?
> 
> Sara Evans-- Niagara




Uh. Yeah. Whatever. PLS turn sarcsam radar waaaaaaay up.


----------



## Nienna

Said1 said:
			
		

> Uh. Yeah. Whatever. PLS turn sarcsam radar waaaaaaay up.




Sara Evans---I Give In


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Don't you forget about me by Simple Minds


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

take on me by A-ha


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

human by Human League


----------



## Bonnie

Lacuna Coil...........Heavens a lie


----------



## Shattered

Hinder - Lips Of An Angel...


----------



## Said1

Carolyn Dawn Johnson - Complicated


----------



## Said1

Wilson Gretchen/Merle Haggard - Politically Uncorrect


----------



## Said1

John Lee Hooker/Ben Harper/Charlie Musselwhite - Best Of Friends


----------



## Said1

Bo Diddley/Muddy Waters - You can't judge a book by lookin at it's cover


----------



## Redhots

Red Hot Chlli Peppers:  Under the Bridge


----------



## Said1

Redhots said:
			
		

> Red Hot Chlli Peppers:  Under the Bridge


'I don't ever want to feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel'  



Kenny Wayne Shepperd - Born With a Broken Heart


----------



## Said1

Chatham County Line - Coming Home


Have you heard of these guys, No1? They're awesome. 'Speed of the Whippoorwill' is their latest album, check it out, you can sample the above song at this link: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000A8AX4U/102-5694151-1664128?v=glance&n=5174[/ame]


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

if you could read my mind by johnny cash


----------



## Bonnie

Live and Die in L.A.............Wang Chung


----------



## Bonnie

Redhots said:
			
		

> Red Hot Chlli Peppers:  Under the Bridge




Excellent song!!!!


----------



## Said1

Black Eyed Peas - Don't Lie


----------



## Said1

Sarah Brightman, Andrea Bucelli, Pavarotti - Time to Say Goodbye


----------



## jimnyc

Bob Marley - Redemption Song


----------



## Said1

Nate James - The Message


----------



## Said1

Audioslave - Shadow on the SUn


----------



## Said1

Cowboy Junkies - Hold on To Me


----------



## Bonnie

Godsmack~~~~~~Shinedown


----------



## Said1

Dave Mathews - Long Black Veil


----------



## Said1

Johnny Cash - Cocaine Blues


----------



## padisha emperor

Johnny Cash - Ballad of the Green Berets


----------



## Bonnie

Cheryl Crow.........._This is Home_


----------



## padisha emperor

El Presidente - Without you


----------



## Bonnie

Mogwai......................We're No Here


----------



## Said1

Johnny Cash - I got stripes


----------



## Said1

I send this one out to RWA, cause we know you're listening and cold turkey is rough. 


Rolling Stones - Can You Hear Me Knocking


----------



## Said1

Frank Sinatra - Look at me now


----------



## Bonnie

The Verve~~~~~Bitter Sweet Symphony


----------



## Said1

Hole - Malibu


----------



## Said1

Guns n Roses - Used to Love Her


----------



## Bonnie

Lynch/Pilson...............When you Bleed


----------



## Bonnie

Badlands...............Winter's Call


----------



## Bonnie

Rob Zombie.................*Dragula*


----------



## Bonnie

Audioslave................_What You Are_


----------



## Bonnie

Garbage...............*My Lovers Box*


----------



## Bonnie

Garbage~~~~~Supervixen


----------



## Bonnie

Love/Hate~~~~Black Out In A Red Room


----------



## Bonnie

Kix...............*She Dropped Me The Bomb*


----------



## Bonnie

Dirty Looks...........Put a Spell On You


----------



## Semper Fi

Mozart - Greensleeves


----------



## Semper Fi

Motley Crue - Home sweet home


----------



## Said1

Bob Seager - Against the Wind

I change the lyrics and sing "against the Tim". That's my ex. 

'We're older now and still running against the Tim' 

We used to call him The Machine cause he never sleeps.


----------



## Said1

Stereophonics - maybe tomorrow


----------



## Said1

Hole - Celebrity Skin


----------



## no1tovote4

Pink Floyd - Learning To Fly


----------



## Bonnie

Kristen Barry...............Ordinary Life


----------



## archangel

Right now..."Magic Carpet Ride" by Steppenwolf...dedicated to Nienna...cause she cracks me up!


Then up next is "Mr.Custer" cause the debate here today took me to this level...  lol


----------



## Bonnie

Moby........Rushing


----------



## Bonnie

Moby    *Inside*


----------



## Bonnie

New Order........._BRUTAL_


----------



## Bonnie

Uncle~~~~~Lonely Soul


----------



## onedomino

Tom Waits - Ol' 55

Well, my time went so quickly 
I went lickety-splitly out to my old fifty-five 
As I pulled away slowly, feelin' so holy, 
God knows I was feelin' alive 
And now the sun's comin' up 
I'm ridin' with Lady Luck 
Freeway cars and trucks 

Stars beginning to fade, and I lead the parade 
Just a wishin' I'd stayed a little longer 
Lord, don't you know the feelin's gettin' stronger 

Six in the morning, gave me no warnin' 
I had to be on my way 
Now the cars are all passin' me, 
Trucks are all flashin' me 
I'm headed home from your place 

And now the sun's comin' up 
I'm ridin' with Lady Luck 
Freeway cars and trucks 

Stars beginning to fade, and I lead the parade 
Just a wishin' I'd stayed a little longer 
Lord, don't you know, the feelin's gettin' stronger 

Well, my time went to quickly 
I went lickety-splitly out to my old fifty-five 
As I pulled away slowly, feelin' so holy, 
God knows I was feelin' alive 
And now the sun's comin' up, yes it is 
I'm ridin' with Lady Luck 
Freeway cars and trucks 
Freeway cars and trucks, 
Ridin' with Lady Luck 
Freeway cars and trucks, 
Ridin' with Lady Luck 
Freeway cars and trucks 
Ridin' with Lady Luck...


----------



## Said1

Graham Lindsey - I won't let you down


----------



## Bonnie

Vain............Beat The Bullet


----------



## Bonnie

Doors.....The End


----------



## jillian

Bonnie said:


> Doors.....The End



I love that one!



Billy Joel ..... I Don't Want To Be Alone

Bruce Springsteen .... American Skin (41 Shots)


----------



## Abbey Normal

onedomino said:


> Tom Waits - Ol' 55
> 
> Well, my time went so quickly
> I went lickety-splitly out to my old fifty-five
> As I pulled away slowly, feelin' so holy,
> God knows I was feelin' alive
> And now the sun's comin' up
> I'm ridin' with Lady Luck
> Freeway cars and trucks
> 
> Stars beginning to fade, and I lead the parade
> Just a wishin' I'd stayed a little longer
> Lord, don't you know the feelin's gettin' stronger
> 
> Six in the morning, gave me no warnin'
> I had to be on my way
> Now the cars are all passin' me,
> Trucks are all flashin' me
> I'm headed home from your place
> 
> And now the sun's comin' up
> I'm ridin' with Lady Luck
> Freeway cars and trucks
> 
> Stars beginning to fade, and I lead the parade
> Just a wishin' I'd stayed a little longer
> Lord, don't you know, the feelin's gettin' stronger
> 
> Well, my time went to quickly
> I went lickety-splitly out to my old fifty-five
> As I pulled away slowly, feelin' so holy,
> God knows I was feelin' alive
> And now the sun's comin' up, yes it is
> I'm ridin' with Lady Luck
> Freeway cars and trucks
> Freeway cars and trucks,
> Ridin' with Lady Luck
> Freeway cars and trucks,
> Ridin' with Lady Luck
> Freeway cars and trucks
> Ridin' with Lady Luck...




LOVE that song! Thanks for reminding me about it.


----------



## Abbey Normal

No Such Thing- John Mayer


----------



## onedomino

Abbey Normal said:


> LOVE that song! Thanks for reminding me about it.


No problem. Tom Waits is a great song writer. Many different groups, from the Eagles to Sara Mclachlan, have recorded his tunes. For example, most people probably remember _Ol' 55 _as an Eagles tune, but it was originally written and performed by Tom Waits. Some people are put off by Waits' gravel voice, but I like it. I once heard that his voice was "soaked in bourbon, hung up for a few months in the smokehouse, and then taken out and run over by a car." Yeah, it's an aquired taste.

Today, though, I had to listen to the Blues:

_Still Rainin' _- Jonny Lang

Clouds, one by one, fill the sky
Just like these tears that fill my eyes
I know by now she ain't comin' back
I watch my world slowly fade into black

Look out my window it's still rainin'
Look out my window it's still rainin'

They say that time heals everything
I've felt the pain that love can bring
It don't get no better with each passing day
Any hope I had is slowly slipping away

Look out my window, it's still rainin'
Look out my window, it's still rainin'

I thought the morning would rescue me
But the rain keeps falling endlessly, endlessly
Sometimes I wonder what'll become of me
There ain't much left of what I used to be
Her love shone on me like the morning light
Now here I am alone again tonight

Look out my window, it's still rainin'
Look out my window, it's still rainin'

-


----------



## onedomino

Bonnie said:


> Doors.....The End


For me, that song always brings to mind the first minutes of the film _Apocalypse Now_, as the helicopter rotors fade into the overhead fan blades in that sweaty Saigon hotel room:

"Saigon, shit. I'm still only in Saigon...Everyone gets everything he wants. I wanted a mission, and for my sins they gave me one."

-


----------



## Bonnie

onedomino said:


> For me, that song always brings to mind the first minutes of the film _Apocalypse Now_, as the helicopter rotors fade into the overhead fan blades in that sweaty Saigon hotel room:
> 
> "Saigon, shit. I'm still only in Saigon...Everyone gets everything he wants. I wanted a mission, and for my sins they gave me one."
> 
> -



That song fits that movie in every way so perfectly!!  From when Sheen is kungfuing the mirror to the very creepy and intense end scene.


----------



## Bonnie

POD........_Youth of the Nation_


----------



## dmp

Sara Evans - you'll always be my Baby.


----------



## dmp

Jo Dee Messina - Bring on the Rain


----------



## akiboy

I dont know the artist name but the song is called "I love Chinese"

ANy one know who sang it?



akshay


----------



## jillian

akiboy said:


> I dont know the artist name but the song is called "I love Chinese"
> 
> ANy one know who sang it?
> 
> 
> 
> akshay



Is this the one you mean?

http://iacmusic.com/songs.aspx?SongID=31055&ArtistID=52164


----------



## Said1

The Meat Purveyors - Circus Clown


----------



## manu1959

Standing on the beach
With a gun in my hand
Staring at the sea
Staring at the sand
Staring down the barrel
At the arab on the ground
I can see his open mouth 
But I hear no sound 

I'm alive
I'm dead
I'm the stranger
Killing an arab

I can turn 
And walk away
Or I can fire the gun
Staring at the sky
Staring at the sun
Whichever I chose
It amounts to the same
Absolutely nothing

I'm alive
I'm dead
I'm the stranger
Killing an arab

I feel the steel butt jump 
Smooth in my hand
Staring at the sea
Staring at the sand
Staring at myself
Reflected in the eyes
Of the dead man on the beach
The dead man on the beach

I'm alive
I'm dead
I'm the stranger
Killing an arab

Oh Meursault


----------



## Cpt. Trouduc'

The Rakes - Open Book !!


----------



## Said1

Big Sugar - Dear Mister Fantasy


----------



## onedomino

Someday I would like to take a river boat from Memphis to New Orleans.
And stop at blues bars along the way to listen to the locals play.
But I would begin on Beale Street:

_Walking in Memphis_ - Marc Cohn

Put on my blue suede shoes 
And I boarded the plane 
Touched down in the land of the Delta Blues 
In the middle of the pouring rain 
W.C. Handy -- won't you look down over me 
Yeah I got a first class ticket 
But I'm as blue as a boy can be 

Then I'm walking in Memphis 
_Walking with my feet ten feet off of Beale _
Walking in Memphis 
But do I really feel the way I feel 

Saw the ghost of Elvis on Union Avenue 
Followed him up to the gates of Graceland 
Then I watched him walk right through 
Now security they did not see him 
They just hovered 'round his tomb 
But there's a pretty little thing 
Waiting for the King 
Down in the Jungle Room 

They've got catfish on the table 
They've got gospel in the air 
And Reverend Green be glad to see you 
When you haven't got a prayer 
But boy you've got a prayer in Memphis 

Now Muriel plays piano 
Every Friday at the Hollywood 
And they brought me down to see her 
And they asked me if I would -- 
Do a little number 
And I sang with all my might 
And she said -- 
"Tell me are you a Christian child?" 
And I said "Ma'am I am tonight" 

Put on my blue suede shoes 
And I boarded the plane 
Touched down in the land of the Delta Blues 
In the middle of the pouring rain 
Touched down in the land of the Delta Blues 
In the middle of the pouring rain


----------



## padisha emperor

Archive - Fuck you


----------



## onedomino

padisha emperor said:


> Archive - Fuck you


That title does not sound very musical.


----------



## onedomino

_Angel of Harlem_ - U2

(for Billie Holiday)

Blue light on the avenue
God knows they got to you
An empty glass, the lady sings
Eyes swollen like a bee sting
Blinded you lost your way
Through the side streets and the alleyway
Like a star exploding in the night
Falling to the city in broad daylight
An angel in devils shoes
_Salvation in the blues_
You never looked like an angel
Yeah yeah...angel of harlem
-


----------



## onedomino

_What If God Was One Of Us_ - Joan Osborne 

If God had a name what would it be?
And would you call it to his face?
If you were faced with him 
In all his glory
What would you ask if you had just one question?

And yeah, yeah, God is great
Yeah, yeah, God is good
Yeah, yeah, yeah-yeah-yeah

What if God was one of us?
Just a slob like one of us
Just a stranger on the bus 
Trying to make his way home

If God had a face what would it look like?
And would you want to see 
If seeing meant that 
you would have to believe 
in things like heaven and in Jesus and the saints
and all the prophets

Trying to make his way home
Back up to heaven all alone
Nobody calling on the phone
'cept for the Pope maybe in Rome

Just trying to make his way home
Like a holy rolling stone
Back up to heaven all alone
Just trying to make his way home
Nobody calling on the phone
'cept for the Pope maybe in Rome


----------



## padisha emperor

onedomino said:


> That title does not sound very musical.




yes, sure, but the song is awesome, very nice music  

Archive - Londinium


----------



## 1549

"Fat and Skinny Asses"--Piebald

We're calling all allies down because we're so sick of waiting around
Watching you simply destroy yourself, cosmetics and all
Trying to not find your plans, like combing the beach with more sand
I'm light of foot and you're light of heart
So watch where you step and I'll watch where I stab
The end of our rope is a couch and it's hanging us ever so slightly
Tilt your head so we don't have to move a muscle at all
Sitting ourselves to a death, not painful or quick in the least
Do we have plans at all?
This long weekend was too much for me
Too long and difficult to swallow down
What have I got to say for myself?
Well, I really got that dishwasher good
Long day, longer than most I am sure
Heat wave, hotter than most I am sure
The fan is on, but I am not feeling so cool
Next to you, I still am not feeling so cool
Yeah, well, I can't stand that look on your face 
Because I know you put it there
Fun is how you make it, not where you make it, so take it
Why don't you get your running start, it fears you just like I do
I know you're tired, I know, but what if this was the last day on earth?


----------



## Kagom

30 Minutes - t.A.T.u.


----------



## 1549

onedomino said:


> Someday I would like to take a river boat from Memphis to New Orleans.
> And stop at blues bars along the way to listen to the locals play.
> But I would begin on Beale Street:
> 
> _Walking in Memphis_ - Marc Cohn
> 
> Put on my blue suede shoes
> And I boarded the plane
> Touched down in the land of the Delta Blues
> In the middle of the pouring rain
> W.C. Handy -- won't you look down over me
> Yeah I got a first class ticket
> But I'm as blue as a boy can be
> 
> Then I'm walking in Memphis
> _Walking with my feet ten feet off of Beale _
> Walking in Memphis
> But do I really feel the way I feel
> 
> Saw the ghost of Elvis on Union Avenue
> Followed him up to the gates of Graceland
> Then I watched him walk right through
> Now security they did not see him
> They just hovered 'round his tomb
> But there's a pretty little thing
> Waiting for the King
> Down in the Jungle Room
> 
> They've got catfish on the table
> They've got gospel in the air
> And Reverend Green be glad to see you
> When you haven't got a prayer
> But boy you've got a prayer in Memphis
> 
> Now Muriel plays piano
> Every Friday at the Hollywood
> And they brought me down to see her
> And they asked me if I would --
> Do a little number
> And I sang with all my might
> And she said --
> "Tell me are you a Christian child?"
> And I said "Ma'am I am tonight"
> 
> Put on my blue suede shoes
> And I boarded the plane
> Touched down in the land of the Delta Blues
> In the middle of the pouring rain
> Touched down in the land of the Delta Blues
> In the middle of the pouring rain



AMAZING song


----------



## Bonnie

Oleander...........King of Good Intentions


----------



## 1549

"Hash Pipe"--Weezer


----------



## onedomino

_The Weight_ - The Band

I pulled into Nazareth, I was feelin' about half past dead;
I just need some place where I can lay my head.
"Hey, mister, can you tell me where a man might find a bed?"
He just grinned and shook my hand, and "No!", was all he said.

Take a load off Fannie, take a load for free;
Take a load off Fannie, And you can put the load right on me.

I picked up my bag, I went lookin' for a place to hide;
When I saw Carmen and the Devil walkin' side by side.
I said, "Hey, Carmen, come on, let's go downtown."
She said, "I gotta go, but m'friend can stick around."

Go down, Miss Moses, there's nothin' you can say
It's just ol' Luke, and Luke's waitin' on the Judgement Day.
"Well, Luke, my friend, what about young Anna Lee?"
He said, "Do me a favor, son, woncha stay an' keep Anna Lee
company?"

Crazy Chester followed me, and he caught me in the fog.
He said, "I will fix your rags, if you'll take Jack, my dog."
I said, "Wait a minute, Chester, you know I'm a peaceful man."
He said, "That's okay, boy, won't you feed him when you can."

Catch a Cannonball, now, t'take me down the line
My bag is sinkin' low and I do believe it's time.
To get back to Miss Annie, _you know she's the only one,
Who sent me here with her regards for everyone._


----------



## 1549

onedomino said:


> _The Weight_ - The Band
> 
> I pulled into Nazareth, I was feelin' about half past dead;
> I just need some place where I can lay my head.
> "Hey, mister, can you tell me where a man might find a bed?"
> He just grinned and shook my hand, and "No!", was all he said.
> 
> Take a load off Fannie, take a load for free;
> Take a load off Fannie, And you can put the load right on me.
> 
> I picked up my bag, I went lookin' for a place to hide;
> When I saw Carmen and the Devil walkin' side by side.
> I said, "Hey, Carmen, come on, let's go downtown."
> She said, "I gotta go, but m'friend can stick around."
> 
> Go down, Miss Moses, there's nothin' you can say
> It's just ol' Luke, and Luke's waitin' on the Judgement Day.
> "Well, Luke, my friend, what about young Anna Lee?"
> He said, "Do me a favor, son, woncha stay an' keep Anna Lee
> company?"
> 
> Crazy Chester followed me, and he caught me in the fog.
> He said, "I will fix your rags, if you'll take Jack, my dog."
> I said, "Wait a minute, Chester, you know I'm a peaceful man."
> He said, "That's okay, boy, won't you feed him when you can."
> 
> Catch a Cannonball, now, t'take me down the line
> My bag is sinkin' low and I do believe it's time.
> To get back to Miss Annie, _you know she's the only one,
> Who sent me here with her regards for everyone._



Another good song.  It is on my playlist.


----------



## onedomino

1549 said:


> Another good song.  It is on my playlist.


Music from Big Pink is a masterpiece. In addition to _The Weight_, it has _I Shall Be Released_, a song that stays with you forever.


----------



## onedomino

_Take Me Home_ - Joe Cocker

Maybe we're standing on the threshold
With our eyes open wide
Let the river keep on flowing
We can reach the other side
Caught in this endless revolution
Under helicopter skies
To lose becomes unthinkable
And to win is the only road now

There's a bridge over the water
I can see it like a rainbow
If you love me I'll be waiting
Take me home to the other side

All the men and all the women
Who sacrifice their love
Never taste what we took for granted
No they don't know love at all
Some of them broken some of them wounded
And so cynical from the pain
I was quiet as a grave yard
Till you heard me caling out your name

There's a bridge over the water
I can see it like a rainbow
If you love me I'll be waiting
Take me home to the other side

Life was victorious
Now it can't be denied
We'll stand together
Cause love is on our side

There's a bridge over the water
I can see it like a rainbow
If you love me I'll be waiting
Take me home to the other side 

-


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Bizarre love triangle-New Order


----------



## 1549

One of the greatest songs ever written:

"Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds"--Beatles
Picture yourself in a boat on a river
With tangerine trees and marmelade skies
Somebody calls you, you answer quite slowly,
A girl with kaleidoscope eyes
Cellophane flowers of yellow and green,
Towering over your head
Look for the girl with the sun in her eyes,
And she's gone
Lucy in the sky with diamonds
Follow her down to a bridge by a fountain
Where rocking horse people eat marshmallow pies,
Everyone smiles as you drift past the flowers
That grow so incredibly high.
Newspaper taxis appear on the shore
Waiting to take you away
Climb in the back with your head in the clouds
And you're gone
Lucy in the sky with diamonds
Picture yourself on a train in a station
With plasticine porters with looking glass ties
Suddenly someone is there at the turnstile
The girl with the kaleidoscope eyes
Lucy in the sky with diamonds


----------



## SouthernYankee

_Lips Of An Angel_ - Hinder  






http://www.musicjesus.com/song_38758_Hinder-Lips_Of_An_Angel.html

Honey why you calling me so late 
It's kinda hard to talk right now 
Honey why you crying is everything okay 
I gotta whisper cause I can't be too loud 
Well, my girl's in the next room 
Sometimes I wish she was you 
I guess we never really moved on 
It's really good to hear your voice saying my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 
And I never wanna say goodbye 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 

It's funny that you're calling me tonight 
And yes I've dreamt of you too 
And does he know you're talking to me 
Will it start a fight 
No I don't think she has a clue 
Well my girl's in the next room 
Sometimes I wish she was you 
I guess we never really moved on 
It's really good to hear your voice saying my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 
And I never wanna say goodbye 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 

It's really good to hear your voice saying my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 
And I never wanna say goodbye 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 
(And I never wanna say goodbye) 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 
Honey why you calling me so late


----------



## onedomino

In the mood for some Blues:






_Wander this World _- Jonny Lang

The tar in the street starts to melt from the heat
And the sweats runnin' down from my hair
I walked 20 miles and I'm dragging my feet
And I'll walk 20 more I don't care

And I'll wander this world, wander this world
Wander this world, wander this world all alone

I'm like a ghost some people can't see
Others drive by and stare
A shadow that drifts by the side of the road
It's like I'm not even there

And I'll wander this world, wander this world
Wander this world, wander this world all alone

Well I've never been part of the game
The life that I live is my own
All that I know is that I was born
To wander this world all alone, all alone

Some people are born with their lives all laid out
And all their success is assured
Some people work hard all their lives for nothin'
They take it and don't say a word
They don't say a word

Sometimes it's like I don't even exist
Even God has lost track of my soul
Why else would he leave me out here like this
To wander this world all alone

And I'll wander this world, wander this world
Wander this world, wander this world all alone


----------



## onedomino

-
_Hoodoo Snake Doctor Blues_ - Johnny Shines







-
_Miss Mercy_ - Michael Burks


----------



## onedomino

From Bruce Springsteen's 911 tribute album, _The Rising_.





-
_The Rising_ - Bruce Springsteen

Can't see nothin' in front of me
Can't see nothin' coming up behind
I make my way through this darkness
I can't feel nothing but this chain that binds me
Lost track of how far I've gone
How far I've gone, how high I've climbed
On my back's a sixty pound stone
On my shoulder a half mile of line

Come on up for the rising
Come on up, lay your hands in mine
Come on up for the rising
Come on up for the rising tonight

Left the house this morning
Bells ringing filled the air
Wearin' the cross of my calling
On wheels of fire I come rollin' down here

Come on up for the rising
Come on up, lay your hands in mine
Come on up for the rising
Come on up for the rising tonight

There's spirits above and behind me
Faces gone black, eyes burnin' bright
May their precious blood bind me
Lord, as I stand before your fiery light

I see you Mary in the garden
In the garden of a thousand sighs
There's holy pictures of our children
Dancin' in a sky filled with light
May I feel your arms around me
May I feel your blood mix with mine
A dream of life comes to me
Like a catfish dancin' on the end of my line

Sky of blackness and sorrow (a dream of life)
Sky of love, sky of tears (a dream of life)
Sky of glory and sadness (a dream of life)
Sky of mercy, sky of fear (a dream of life)
Sky of memory and shadow (a dream of life)
Your burnin' wind fills my arms tonight
Sky of longing and emptiness (a dream of life)
Sky of fullness, sky of blessed life

Come on up for the rising
Come on up, lay your hands in mine
Come on up for the rising
Come on up for the rising tonight


----------



## jillian

That's a great song! I got to see him do it from the first row, in front of his mic, outside by the Museum of Natural History, when he opened the VMA's right after the CD came out. Amazing experience. I love Bruce!

Happen to be listening to this one right now:



> Bruce Springsteen - Loose Ends Lyrics
> We met out on open streets when we had no place to go
> I remember how my heart beat when you said I love you so
> Then little by little we choked out all the life that our love
> could hold
> Oh no
> 
> CHORUS
> It's like we had a noose and baby without check
> We pulled until it grew tighter around our necks
> Each one waiting for the other, darlin', to say when
> Well baby you can meet me tonight on the loose end
> 
> We didn't count tomorrows, we took what we could and baby we
> ran
> There was no time for sorrow, every place we went I held your
> hand
> And when the night closed in I was sure your kisses told me all
> I had to know
> But oh no
> 
> CHORUS
> 
> Our love has fallen around us like we said it never could
> We saw it happen to all the others but to us it never would
> Well how could something so bad, darling, come from something
> that was so good
> I don't know
> 
> CHORUS



http://www.seeklyrics.com/lyrics/Bruce-Springsteen/Loose-Ends.html


----------



## no1tovote4

Garth Brooks - Ireland


----------



## onedomino

From the Tom Waits album _The Heart of Saturday Night_
comes the tune of the same name:





-
_The Heart of Saturday Night _- Tom Waits

Well you gassed her up
Behind the wheel
With your arm around your sweet one
In your Oldsmobile
Barrelin' down the boulevard
You're looking for the heart of Saturday night

And you got paid on Friday
And your pockets are jinglin'
And you see the lights
You get all tinglin' cause you're cruisin' with a 6
And you're looking for the heart of Saturday night

Then you comb your hair
Shave your face
Tryin' to wipe out ev'ry trace
All the other days 
In the week you know that this'll be the Saturday
You're reachin' your peak

Stoppin' on the red
You're goin' on the green
'Cause tonight'll be like nothin'
You've ever seen
And you're barrelin' down the boulevard
Lookin' for the heart of Saturday night

Tell me is the crack of the poolballs, neon buzzin?
Telephone's ringin'; it's your second cousin
Is it the barmaid that's smilin' from the corner of her eye?
Magic of the melancholy tear in your eye.

Makes it kind of quiver down in the core
'Cause you're dreamin' of them Saturdays that came before
And now you're stumblin'
You're stumblin' onto the heart of Saturday night

Well you gassed her up
And you're behind the wheel 
With your arm around your sweet one
In your Oldsmobile
Barrellin' down the boulevard,
You're lookin' for the heart of Saturday night

Is the crack of the poolballs, neon buzzin?
Telephone's ringin'; it's your second cousin
And the barmaid is smilin' from the corner of her eye
Magic of the melancholy tear in your eye.

Makes it kind of special down in the core
And you're dreamin' of them Saturdays that came before
It's found you stumblin'
Stumblin' onto the heart of Saturday night
And you're stumblin'
Stumblin onto the heart of Saturday night


----------



## onedomino

_Wild Billy's Circus Story_ - Bruce Springsteen

The machinist climbs his ferris wheel like a brave 
And the fire eater's lyin' in a pool of sweat, victim of the heatwave 
Behind the tent the hired hand tightens his legs on the sword swallower's blade 
And circus town's on the shortwave 

The runway lies ahead like a great false dawn 
Fat lady, big mama, Missy Bimbo sits in her chair and yawns 
And the man-beast lies in his cage sniffin' popcorn 
As the midget licks his fingers and suffers Missy Bimbo's scorn 
Circus town's been born 

Whoa, and a press roll drummer go, ballerina to and fro 
Cartwheelin' up on that tightrope with a cannon blast lightin' flash 
Movin' fast through the tent Mars bent, he's gonna miss his fall 
Oh God save the human cannonball. 
And the flying Zambinis watch Margarita do her neck twist, 
And the ringmaster gets the crowd to count along: "Ninety-five, ninety-six, ninety-seven" 
A ragged suitcase in his hand, he steals silently away from the circus grounds 
And the highway's haunted by the carnival sounds 
They dance like a great greasepaint ghost on the wind 
A man in baggy pants, a lonely face, a crazy grin 
Runnin' home to some small Ohio town 
Jesus send some good women to save all your clowns 

And circus boy dances like a monkey on barbed wire 
And the barker romances with a junkie, she's got a flat tire, 
And now the elephants dance real funky and the band plays like a jungle fire 
Circus town's on the live wire 
And the strong man Sampson lifts the midget little Tiny Tim way up on his shoulders, way up 
And carries him on down the midway past the kids, past the sailors 
To his dimly lit trailer 
And the ferris wheel turns and turns like it ain't ever gonna stop 
And the circus boss leans over, whispers into the little boy's ear "Hey son, you want to try the big top?" 
All aboard, Nebraska's our next stop.


----------



## Semper Fi

Hitch a ride - Boston


----------



## Said1

Big Sugar - Groundhog Day


----------



## Bonnie

NIN.......Every day is exactly the same


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

no sleep till brooklyn by the Beastie boys


----------



## Bonnie

Tool...............Forty Six and Two


----------



## jillian

U2 & Green Day ..... The Saints Are Coming

The Saints Are Coming

Intro: 
There is a house in New Orleans, They call The Rising Sun. 
It's been the ruin of many a poor boy, and God, I know I'm one. 

Verse 1: 
I cried to my daddy on the telephone, 
how long now? 
Until the clouds unroll and you come down, 
the line went. 
But the shadows still remain since your descent, 
your descent. 

Verse 2: 
I cried to my daddy on the telephone, 
how long now? 
Until the clouds unroll and you come home, 
the line went. 
But the shadows still remain since your descent, 
your descent. 

Chorus 1: 
The saints are coming, the saints are coming. 
I say no matter how I try, I realize that there's no reply. 
The saints are coming, the saints are coming. 
I say no matter how I try, I realize that there's no where to go. 


Verse 3: 
A drowning sorrow floods the deepest grief, 
how long now? 
Until the weather change condemns belief, 
how long now? 
When the night watchman lets in the thief 
Whats wrong now? 

Chorus 2: 
The saints are coming, the saints are coming 
I say no matter how I try, I realize that there's no reply 
The saints are coming, the saints are coming 
I say no matter how I try, I realize there's no reply 
I say no matter how I try, I realize there's no reply 
I say no matter how I try, I realize there's no reply 

http://www.metrolyrics.com/lyrics/2147436505/U2/Saints_Are_Coming


----------



## Bonnie

Vain...........Yellow


----------



## 90K

Hey you go:
Shut up Randy,by Donnie Baker,
http://www.chriswittman.com/node/31


----------



## 007

*This Sad Song ~ Allison Krauss*


----------



## 90K

Just heard this one and it had been a while....oh memeories

*"Same Old Lang Syne"*

Met my old lover in the grocery store,
The snow was falling Christmas Eve.
I stole behind her in the frozen foods,
And I touched her on the sleeve.
She didn't recognize the face at first,
But then her eyes flew open wide.
She went to hug me and she spilled her purse,
And we laughed until we cried.
We took her groceries to the checkout stand,
The food was totalled up and bagged.
We stood there lost in our embarrassment,
As the conversation dragged.
We went to have ourselves a drink or two,
But couldn't find an open bar.
We bought a six-pack at the liquor store,
And we drank it in her car.
We drank a toast to innocence,
We drank a toast to now.
And tried to reach beyond the emptiness,
But neither one knew how.
She said she'd married her an architect,
Who kept her warm and safe and dry,
She would have liked to say she loved the man,
But she didn't like to lie.
I said the years had been a friend to her,
And that her eyes were still as blue.
But in those eyes I wasn't sure if I saw,
Doubt or gratitude.
She said she saw me in the record stores,
And that I must be doing well.
I said the audience was heavenly,
But the traveling was hell.
We drank a toast to innocence,
We drank a toast to now.
And tried to reach beyond the emptiness,
But neither one knew how.
We drank a toast to innocence,
We drank a toast to time.
Reliving in our eloquence,
Another 'auld lang syne'......
The beer was empty and our tongues were tired,
And running out of things to say.
She gave a kiss to me as I got out,
And I watched her drive away.
Just for a moment I was back at school,
And felt that old familiar pain .........
And as I turned to make my way back home,
The snow turned into rain ...........


----------



## Bonnie

Die Krups~~~~~~~~~~~Fatherland


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

I got a name by Jim Croce


----------



## Said1

Off Spring - Self-Esteem


No rocker smilie?


----------



## Bonnie

Silence~~~~~~Sarah Mcglaughin, and Delerium


----------



## CaffeineKid1988

Rammstein ~ Du Hast


----------



## CaffeineKid1988

KMFDM ~ Hau, Ruck!


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

"We are the World" by USA for Africa


----------



## eots

YouTube - Johnny Cash - Run On ("Gods Going To Cut You Down")Johnny Cash - Run On ("Gods Going To Cut You Down") ... Remove videos as I watch them. Manage | Save | Clear. Rate this video:. 121 ratings ...
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK26wPJ3jAo[/ame] - 86k - 27 Jan 2007 - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## eots

YouTube - Don Henley Inside JobI understand Alex Jones and Don Henley are about to now prove that Bill Clinton ... Don Henley - "Inside Job" with 9/11 trut Don Henley - "Inside Job" with ...
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=W21MutyXOew[/ame] - 86k - 27 Jan 2007 - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## Greg Bernhardt

Rhymefest - Devils Pie


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

"Ponyboy and Johnny" by the Chimeras


----------



## Greg Bernhardt

Wolves Feast - Army of the Pharoahs


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

"Having a Party" by Sam Cooke


----------



## eots

Song title: Cause of Death LYRICS 
 Artist: Cause of Death Performed by Immortal Technique 



talking]
Immortal Technique
Revolutionary Volume 2
Yeah, broadcasting live from Harlem, New York
Let the truth be known..

I see the world for what it is, beyond the white and the black
The way the government downplays historical facts
'Cuz the United States sponsored the rise of the 3rd Reich
Just like the CIA trained terrorists to the fight
Build bombs and sneak box cutters onto a flight
When I was a child, the Devil himself bought me a mic
But I refused the offer, 'cuz God sent me to strike
With skills unused like fallopian tubes on a dyke
My words'll expose George Bush and Bin Laden
As two separate parts of the same seven headed dragon
And you can't fathom the truth, so you don't hear me
You think illuminati's just a fuckin conspiracy theory?
That's why Conservative racists are all runnin' shit
And your phone is tapped by the Federal Government
So I'm jammin' frequencies in ya brain when you speak to me
Technique will rip a rapper to pieces indecently
Pack weapons illegally, because I'm never hesitant
Sniper scoping a commission controllin the president

[Hook]
Father, forgive them, for they don't know right from wrong
The truth will set you free, written down in this song
And the song has the Cause of Death written in code
The Word of God brought to life, that'll save ya soul..

Save ya soul motherfucker...save ya soul..

Yeah, yeah, yeah

[Verse 2]
I hacked the Pentagon for self-incriminating evidence
Of Republican manufactured white powder pestilence
Marines Corps. flat (?) vest, with the guns and ammo
Spittin' bars like a demon stuck inside a piano
Turn a Sambo into a soldier with just one line
Now here's the truth about the system that'll fuck up your mind
They gave Al Queda 6 billion dollars in 1989 to 1992
And now the last chapters of Revelations are coming true
And I know a lot of people find it hard to swallow this
Because subliminal bigotry makes you hate my politics
But you act like America wouldn't destroy two buildings
In a country that was sponsoring bombs dropped on our children
I was watching the Towers, and though I wasn't the closest
I saw them crumble to the Earth like they was full of explosives
And they thought nobody noticed the news report that they did
About the bombs planted on the George Washington bridge
Four Non-Arabs arrested during the emergency
And then it disappeared from the news permanently
They dubbed a tape of Osama, and they said it was proof
"Jealous of our freedom," I can't believe you bought that excuse
Rockin a motherfucking flag don't make you a hero
Word to Ground Zero
The Devil crept into Heaven, God overslept on the 7th
The New World Order was born on September 11

[Hook]

[Verse 3]
And just so Conservatives don't take it to heart
I don't think Bush did it, 'cuz he isn't that smart
He's just a stupid puppet taking orders on his cell phone
From the same people that sabotaged Senator Wellstone
The military industry got it poppin' and lockin'
Looking for a way to justify the Wolfowitz Doctrine
And as a matter of fact, Rumsfeld, now that I think back
Without 9/11, you couldn't have a war in Iraq
Or a Defense budget of world conquest proportions
Kill freedom of speech and revoke the right to abortions
Tax cut extortion, a blessing to the wealthy and wicked
But you still have to answer to the Armageddon you scripted
And Dick Cheney, you fuckin leech, tell them your plans
About building your pipelines through Afghanistan
And how Israeli troops trained the Taliban in Pakistan
You might have some house niggaz fooled, but I understand
Colonialism is sponsored by corporations
That's why Halliburton gets paid to rebuild nations
Tell me the truth, I don't scare into paralysis
I know the CIA saw Bin Laden on dialysis
In '98 when he was Top Ten for the FBI
Government ties is really why the Government lies
Read it yourself instead of asking the Government why
'Cuz then the Cause of Death will cause the propaganda to die..

[Man talking]
He is scheduled for 60 Minutes next. He is going on
French, Italian, Japanese television. People
everywhere are starting to listen to him. It's embarassing


----------



## boedicca

Flame of Life by Suvarna


----------



## boedicca

Para Donde Vas - by the Iguanas


----------



## onedomino

_One Thing_ - Finger Eleven

_Restless tonight
Cause I wasted the light
Between both these times
I drew a really thin line
Its nothing I planned
And not that I can
But you should be mine
Across that line

If I traded it all
If I gave it all away for one thing
Just for one thing
If I sorted it out
If I knew all about this one thing
Wouldnt that be something

I promise I might
Not walk on by
Maybe next time
But not this time

Even though I know
I dont want to know
Yeah I guess I know
I just hate how it sounds_


----------



## actsnoblemartin

I am listening to Mr. Ken Andrews

www.kenandrews.com (the best music ever!)

also see failure, the greatest band ever   www.fantasticplanet.org


----------



## CaffeineKid1988

Killswitch Engage ~ The End of Heartache


----------



## eots

Immortal Technique - The Cause of Death 
Philip - 6 min - 16-Apr-2006 -    (157 ratings) 
... The first video I have ever made. It was made entirely by myself, no company productions. ... 
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=3261480970701377933


----------



## actsnoblemartin

Ken Andrews too


www.kenandrews.com

The Best Music Ever!!!


----------



## Shogun

Slayer - Christ Illusion


im glad at least one band didnt get old and flacid.


----------



## hjmick

_George Strait, Alan Jackson, and Jimmy Buffett: Live at Texas Stadium_


----------



## hjmick

Jimmy Buffett live from Minute Maid Park in Houston Texas. He broadcasts all of his concerts live over the internet through Radio Margaritaville. The opening act is just about over. If I can't be there, at least I can listen.


----------



## Shattered

Y'all need some help in the music department.  

Disturbed - Stricken


----------



## Diuretic

Bob Marley Mon.


----------



## Diuretic

hjmick said:


> _George Strait, Alan Jackson, and Jimmy Buffett: Live at Texas Stadium_



I'm frigging greener than the Hulk 

I saw Hal Ketchum at The Backyard in Austin, Tx summer 1996, great show, loved the venue.  Sorry, threadjack.


----------



## Diuretic

hjmick said:


> Jimmy Buffett live from Minute Maid Park in Houston Texas. He broadcasts all of his concerts live over the internet through Radio Margaritaville. The opening act is just about over. If I can't be there, at least I can listen.



Link??????????


----------



## Shattered

Eeek.

How the hell do you people wake up in the morning listening to *that*?


----------



## Diuretic

Shattered said:


> Eeek.
> 
> How the hell do you people wake up in the morning listening to *that*?



2234 hrs here, Sat night.


----------



## Shattered

Diuretic said:


> 2234 hrs here, Sat night.



Ahh..That's it.  You're getting ready to sleep and need all the help you can get.


----------



## Diuretic

Shattered said:


> Ahh..That's it.  You're getting ready to sleep and need all the help you can get.



 

Good shot!

Bruce Springsteen - Jungleland.  I just got my second wind


----------



## onedomino

_Shelter from the Storm_ - Bob Dylan

_'Twas in another lifetime, one of toil and blood
When blackness was a virtue and the road was full of mud
I came in from the wilderness, a creature void of form.
"Come in," she said,
"I'll give you shelter from the storm."_


----------



## Diuretic

onedomino said:


> _Shelter from the Storm_ - Bob Dylan
> 
> _'Twas in another lifetime, one of toil and blood
> When blackness was a virtue and the road was full of mud
> I came in from the wilderness, a creature void of form.
> "Come in," she said,
> "I'll give you shelter from the storm."_



Great song.

I can still remember the first time I heard _"Like a Rolling Stone" _- for mine the greatest popular song ever.


----------



## onedomino

Diuretic said:


> I can still remember the first time I heard _"Like a Rolling Stone" _- for mine the greatest popular song ever.


I agree. Nothing like it before, and nothing close since. Don't know where I was when I first heard it, but I was not at home:

_How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone?_


----------



## Diuretic

onedomino said:


> I agree. Nothing like it before, and nothing close since. Don't know where I was when I first heard it, but I was not at home:
> 
> _How does it feel
> To be on your own
> With no direction home
> Like a complete unknown
> Like a rolling stone?_



I was, I think, sixteen, I was in my surfer period. I heard it and that was it.  Goodbye Beach Boys, hello weird hippie type bloke.

_Napoleon in rags_ indeed.

I loved his pre-electro stuff.  I first saw him when I was a kid in England, he was playing guitar and harmonica in a play on the BBC.  Must have been 1963 I think.  I still have my vinyls.  

Again sorry, threadjack.

Gypsy - Fleetwood Mac (scrumptious Stevie Nicks)


----------



## Shattered

Diuretic said:


> Good shot!
> 
> Bruce Springsteen - Jungleland.  I just got my second wind



Second wind from what?  That ain't it, either.


----------



## akiboy

Been listening to Linkin Park's new song from their new album Minutes to Midnight. The song is "What I've Done"..Here are some lines...

_"In this farewell there's no blood there's no alibi
Coz I've drawn regret from the truth of a 1000 lies
So let mercy come and wash away.....
WHAT I'VE DONE!!
To face myself..To cross out what I've become.."_


Very good song...Nice lyrics and best of all LP'S music and Chester's vocals.
Cant wait for the full album.


----------



## no1tovote4

*Godsmack - VoodooToo *


----------



## maineman

*"The Littlest Birds Sing the Prettiest Songs"  The Be Good Tanyas*


----------



## Shogun

so far this morning:

Willie Nelson - Compilation and Red Headed Stranger

Pink floyd - Wish You Were Here

Entombed - Clandestine

Danzig - I

and im thinking a little Stevie Wonder and Radiohead for the afternoon...

finsished off with a little end of the day Rage Against The Machine....


----------



## hjmick

Robert Earl Keen: Live at the Ryman
"The Greatest Show Ever Been Gave"

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qE4sg1ygTqg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qE4sg1ygTqg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RArZGbD9k-M"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RArZGbD9k-M" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## William Joyce

High Maintenance Woman by Toby Keith.  It's great... very funny lyrics, good country song.


----------



## Ninja

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fLqdFnbHAlw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fLqdFnbHAlw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Shattered

Saliva - Click, Click, Boom!


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cntLoJ8nCs[/ame]


----------



## Shattered

Rick Springfield - Jessie's Girl...


----------



## actsnoblemartin

Ken Andrews - write your story


----------



## Shattered

Bob Seger - Turn The Page...


----------



## Shattered

Warrant - I Saw Red...


----------



## Shattered

Linkin Park - Crawling...


----------



## Shattered

Megadeth - Hangar 18...


----------



## Shattered

Metallica - Blitzkrieg...


----------



## Gunny

Robert Earl Keene -- The Road Goes On Forever


----------



## Shattered

Poison - Every Rose Has It's Thorn...


----------



## Shattered

Sweet - Ballroom Blitz...


----------



## Gunny

Shattered said:


> Poison - Every Rose Has It's Thorn...



Poison?  How "hair band."


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:


> Poison?  How "hair band."


----------



## Gunny

Shattered said:


>



They were ALL gay.


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:


> They were ALL gay.



LMAO!!!  So, are all men with long, luxurious locks gay?


----------



## Gunny

Shattered said:


> LMAO!!!  So, are all men with long, luxurious locks gay?



If the term "luxurious locks" is applied ... YES.


----------



## Shattered

Motley Crue - Smokin' In The Boys Room


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:


> If the term "luxurious locks" is applied ... YES.



...note to self...


----------



## Truthmatters

Death of a martian, red hot chili peppers


----------



## Shattered

Holy freaking blast from the past...

Joan Jett - I Hate Myself For Loving You...


----------



## Gunny

Led Zepplin -- Black Dog


----------



## Shattered

Def Leppard - Hysteria...


----------



## Gunny

Amarillo By Morning -- George Strait


----------



## Shattered

Foghat - Slow Ride...


----------



## Truthmatters

Truthmatters said:


> Death of a martian, red hot chili peppers




I love this song ,its about the death of the Chilis bass player Flea's dog who's name was Martian.


----------



## Truthmatters

Death Of A Martian


Bear paws and rascal power
Watching us in your garage
Big girl you ate the neighbor
The nova is over
Wake up and play
Balleradio
Make room for clara's bare feet
The love of a martian

Tick tock and waiting for the meteor
This clock is opening another door

Lots of love just keep it comin'
Making something out of nothin'
These are the best that I
I don't know how to say
Losin' what I love today
These are the best that I
Lots of love just keep it comin'
Making something out of nothin'
These are the best that I
I don't know what to say
Look at what I lost today
And these are the things that I

Blood flowers in the kitchen
Signing off and winding down
This martain ends her mission
The nova is over
She caught the ball
By the mission bell
Chase lizards bark at donkeys
The love of a martian

Let's bow our heads
And let the trumpets blow
Our girl is gone
God bless her little soul

(She's got sword in case
Tho this is not her lord incase
The one who can't afford to face
Her image is restored to grace.

Disappeared.
No trace.
Musky tears.
Suitcase.

The down turn brave
Little burncub bearcareless turnip snare
Rampages pitch color pages...
Down and out but not in Vegas.
Disembarks and disengages.
No loft.

Sweet pink canary cages plummet pop dewskin fortitude
For the sniffing black noses that snort and allude
To dangling trinkets that mimic the dirt cough go drink its.
It's for you.

Blue battered naval town slip kisses delivered by duck
Muscles and bottlenosed grifters arrive in time to catch the late show.
It's a beehive barrel race.
A shehive stare and chase wasted feature who tried and failed to reach her.
Embossed beneath a box in the closet that's lost.
The kind that you find when you mind your own mysteries.
Shiv sister to the quickness before it blisters into the newmorning milk blanket.
Your ilk is funny to the turnstyle touch bunny who's bouquet set a course for bloom without decay.
Get you broom and sweep the echoes of yesternights fallen freckles... away...)


Red hot chili peppers
http://www.lyrics.com/album.php?artistid=1113


----------



## Shattered

Queen - Another One Bites The Dust...


----------



## Shattered

Survivor - The Search Is Over...


----------



## Shattered

Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good...


----------



## Shattered

Night Ranger - Sister Christian...


----------



## Gunny

The Eagles -- Outlaw Man


----------



## Shattered

Bob Seger - Old Time Rock & Roll...


----------



## Shattered

Styx - The Best Of Times...


----------



## Gunny

Meatloaf -- Two Out of Three Ain't Bad


----------



## actsnoblemartin

Ken Andrews - In Your Way



GunnyL said:


> Meatloaf -- Two Out of Three Ain't Bad


----------



## Gunny

Guns-n-Roses -- Patience


----------



## Shattered

KISS - Beth...


----------



## mattskramer

*War* by Edwin Starr 

http://www.geocities.com/dreadshot/lyrics/edwinstarr-war.html


----------



## Gunny

Never Enough   -- LA Guns


----------



## Gunny

Dwight Yoakam -- Turn It On, Turn It Up, Turn Me Loose


----------



## Shattered

Roobert Palmer - Addicted To Love...


----------



## Shattered

Bon Jovi - Dead or Alive...


----------



## Shattered

Journey - Seperate Ways...


----------



## Shattered

Triumph - Somebody's Out There...


----------



## Shattered

Santana - I'm Winning...


----------



## JeffWartman

Pink Floyd - Echoes


----------



## Shattered

Cinderella - Don't Know What You've Got (Til It's Gone)...


----------



## Shattered

Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff...


----------



## Gunny

Aerosmith -- Crazy


----------



## Semper Fi

Iron Maiden - Seventh Son of a Seventh Son


----------



## Shattered

Meatloaf - Two Outta Three Ain't Bad...


----------



## hjmick

Shattered said:


> Meatloaf - Two Outta Three Ain't Bad...



He puts on a good show. Well, he did a few years back anyway.


----------



## Shattered

hjmick said:


> He puts on a good show. Well, he did a few years back anyway.



Had to have been quite a few, since Bat Outta Hell was the last *really* good album..(and only, as a matter of fact)..  A few songs were good off II, but not enough to ever warrant paying to see him...


----------



## hjmick

Shattered said:


> Had to have been quite a few, since Bat Outta Hell was the last *really* good album..(and only, as a matter of fact)..  A few songs were good off II, but not enough to ever warrant paying to see him...



I went to the _Bat Out of Hell II_ tour. Wiltern Theatre in Los Angeles, nice small venue. Good, loud show. He performed the complete first album and most of the second.

You are right though, the first one was by far the best.


----------



## Gunny

KISS -- Detroit Rock CIty


----------



## Shattered

Survivor - High On You...


----------



## Shattered

Starship - Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now...


----------



## Shattered

Styx - Mr. Roboto...


----------



## hjmick

1776.


----------



## Semper Fi

Guns n Roses - One in a Million


----------



## Gunny

Metallica -- Fade To Black


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:


> Metallica -- Fade To Black


----------



## Gunny

Led Zepplin -- Dazed and Confused


----------



## Shattered

Aerosmith - Don't Wanna Miss A Thing...


----------



## Gunny

KISS -- God of Thunder


----------



## Shattered

Foreigner - DDoouubbllee VViissiioonn...


----------



## Shattered

Kenny Loggins - Footloose...


----------



## Shattered

Extreme - Hole-Hearted...


----------



## Gunny

The Rolling Stones -- Wild Horses


----------



## Shattered

Tesla - Signs...


----------



## hjmick

Shattered said:


> Tesla - Signs...



I prefer the original.

Escape - Alice Cooper.


----------



## Gunny

Shattered said:


> Tesla - Signs...



Tesla my eye ... Five Man Electrical Band


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:


> Tesla my eye ... Five Man Electrical Band



Tesla does a better job of it.


----------



## Shattered

Queen - Crazy Little Thing Called Love...


----------



## Shattered

John Cougar - Jack & Diane... (before he changed his name 8 billion times)


----------



## hjmick

Shattered said:


> Tesla does a better job of it.



BLASPHEMER!!


----------



## Shattered

hjmick said:


> BLASPHEMER!!



I'll add that to my list of taglines under my name.. You'll have to wait your turn, tho.  I have plenty of other titles assigned to me.  Tho, that one does rank above "Cupcake". _*shudder*_


----------



## Shattered

Sammy Hagar - I Can't Drive 55... (and now that I'm running a teeny bit behind, I won't have to)..


----------



## hjmick

Shattered said:


> I'll add that to my list of taglines under my name.. You'll have to wait your turn, tho.  I have plenty of other titles assigned to me.  Tho, that one does rank above "Cupcake". _*shudder*_



LMAO

Juke Box Hero - Foreigner.

_(got my iPod on shuffle)_


----------



## hjmick

True - Spandau Ballet.

A guilty pleasure.


----------



## hjmick

Alison - Elvis Costello.


----------



## hjmick

Sail Away - Randy Newman.


----------



## Shattered

Marilyn Manson - Mobscene...


----------



## Shattered

Revelation Theory - Slowburn...


----------



## Ninja

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wm2KeW9Ke2s"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wm2KeW9Ke2s" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Shattered

Evans Blue - Cold (But I'm Still Here)...


----------



## Gunny

Charley Robison -- Desperate Times


----------



## hjmick

God Only Knows (Vocals Only) - The Beach Boys; The Pet Sounds Sessions.

Damn, they could harmonize like no other.


----------



## Gunny

Kevin Fowler -- Penny for Your Thoughts


----------



## Gunny

The Eagles -- Tequila Sunrise


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:


> The Eagles -- Tequila Sunrise



Ahh geeze.  Guess what's going to be stuck in MY head all day now?  Thanks!


----------



## Shattered

Marilyn Manson - Antichrist Superstar...


----------



## Shattered

Santana - Winning...


----------



## Gunny

daryl dodd -- My New Tony Llamas


----------



## Gunny

George Strait -- Does Ft Worth Ever Cross Your Mind?


----------



## Shattered

Ratt - Round and Round...


----------



## Shattered

Aldo Nova - Fantasy...


----------



## Shattered

Joe Walsh - Walk Away...


----------



## Shattered

Def Leppard - Pyromania...


----------



## Shattered

Styx - Renegade...


----------



## Semper Fi

Iron Maiden - The Longest Day


----------



## Shattered

Def Leppard - Photograph...


----------



## Shattered

Aerosmith - Angel...


----------



## Shattered

Shooting Star - Last Chance...


----------



## Shattered

Skid Row - Youth Gone Wild...


----------



## Gunny

Skynyrd -- Tuesday's Gone


----------



## Shattered

Dokken - Breakin The Chains...


----------



## Gunny

Black Crowes -- Hard to Handle


----------



## hjmick

Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah - Allen Sherman


----------



## Shattered

Pat Benetar - Heartbreaker...


----------



## Gunny

Scorpions -- Rock You Like a Hurricane


----------



## Gunny

Queen -- One Year of Love


----------



## Shattered

U2 - Where The Streets Have No Name...


----------



## hjmick

GunnyL said:


> Queen -- One Year of Love



From the _Highlander_ soundtrack, which at one time could only be found on the _A Kind of Magic_ album/cd due to reasons not adequately explained.


----------



## Truthmatters

Johnny Appleseed

Joe Strummer & the Mescaleros


----------



## Truthmatters

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxo410q0xmw&feature=PlayList&p=F57C171F2C0E967E&index=6[/ame]


----------



## Shattered

Creed - Higher...


----------



## Gunny

hjmick said:


> From the _Highlander_ soundtrack, which at one time could only be found on the _A Kind of Magic_ album/cd due to reasons not adequately explained.



A Kind of Magic was written to be the soundtrack for Highlander.  Had the movie on when I posted the song.


----------



## Gunny

Queen -- Gimmee the Prize


----------



## Shattered

Kid Rock - Devil Without A Cause...


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:


> Queen -- Gimmee the Prize


----------



## hjmick

GunnyL said:


> A Kind of Magic was written to be the soundtrack for Highlander.  Had the movie on when I posted the song.



I had heard there was some sort of legal issue that prevented the release under the _Highlander_ title. Who knows. Good album though. The movie was the first video I ever bought.


----------



## Gunny

hjmick said:


> I had heard there was some sort of legal issue that prevented the release under the _Highlander_ title. Who knows. Good album though. The movie was the first video I ever bought.



One of the first videos I bought.  I never understood whatever the deal was with 'It's a Kind of Magic.  I always thought that was one of the original ideas for a name for the movie, and that the song It's a Kind of Magic was supposed to be the theme song, not Princes of the Universe.  I read something about it years ago.


----------



## Shattered

Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar On Me...


----------



## Shattered

Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger...


----------



## Gunny

Emerson Drive -- Moments


----------



## Gunny

Kevin Fowler -- Penny for Your Thoughts


----------



## Shattered

Ozzy - Crazy Train...


----------



## Gunny

Bad Company -- Bad Company


----------



## Shattered

Collective Soul - December...


----------



## Shattered

Dire Straits - So Far Away...


----------



## Gunny

The Rolling Stones -- Sympathy for the Devil


----------



## Shattered

Foreigner - Feels Like The First Time...


----------



## mattskramer

The Peppermint Trolley Company (followed by the "Brady Bunch" cast members) - 
The Theme Song of "The Brady Bunch".


----------



## Shattered

mattskramer said:


> The Peppermint Trolley Company  - The Theme Song of "The Brady Bunch".



Now why doesn't that surprise me?


----------



## Semper Fi

The Scorpions - Hit Between the Eyes


----------



## Gunny

Steve Earle -- Guitar Town


----------



## Angel Heart

Big Country ~ Through a Big Country


----------



## hjmick

Angel Heart said:


> Big Country ~ Through a Big Country



In a Big Country.

That song rolled across my iPod just this afternoon.


----------



## Gunny

Brad Paisley -- Me Neither


----------



## Angel Heart

hjmick said:


> In a Big Country.
> 
> That song rolled across my iPod just this afternoon.




 You're right. doh


----------



## Shattered

Bob Seger - Turn The Page...


----------



## Gunny

George Thoroughgood -- Bad to the Bone


----------



## Shattered

Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane...


----------



## Shattered

Europe - The Final Countdown...


----------



## Shattered

Bon Jovi - Runaway...


----------



## Gunny

GNR -- Don't Cry


----------



## Gunny

Metallica -- Nothing Else Matters


----------



## Angel Heart

Depeche Mode ~ Master and Servant


----------



## Semper Fi

Rush - The Analog Kid


----------



## Shattered

Semper Fi said:


> Rush - The Analog Kid








 There are other (good) bands out there.


----------



## hjmick

Shattered said:


> There are other (good) bands out there.



Yeah, like Jimmy Buffett and the Coral Reefer Band.


----------



## hjmick

Jukebox Music - The Kinks.


----------



## Gunny

Dusty Springfield -- I Only Want to Be With You


----------



## Shattered

hjmick said:


> Yeah, like Jimmy Buffett and the Coral Reefer Band.



THAT doesn't even warrant response - you're lucky you're getting THIS much outta me.


----------



## Gunny

Def Leppard -- Love Bites


----------



## hjmick

Shattered said:


> THAT doesn't even warrant response - you're lucky you're getting THIS much outta me.



One concert, Shattered, and you would be a changed woman.


----------



## Gunny

hjmick said:


> One concert, Shattered, and you would be a changed woman.



I've seem Buffet.  I think I used to live his life.  But it isn't THAT good.


----------



## Semper Fi

Rush - Marathon


----------



## Shattered

hjmick said:


> One concert, Shattered, and you would be a changed woman.



What if I like me just the way I am, and don't want to be a changed anything?


----------



## Shattered

Bad Company - If You Needed Somebody...


----------



## Gunny

Samantha Sang -- Emotion


----------



## Gunny

Black Sabbath -- Ironman


----------



## Gunny

Cinderella -- Nobody's Fool


----------



## Shattered

Foreigner - Hot Blooded...


----------



## Shattered

Baby's - Back On My Feet Again...


----------



## mattskramer

The Ballad of Gilligans Island - The Wellingtons and The Eligibles


----------



## Shattered

April Wine - Just Between You And Me...


----------



## Gunny

mattskramer said:


> The Ballad of Gilligans Island - The Wellingtons and The Eligibles



We need to take up a serious collection and send you some CDs.


----------



## Shattered

Elton John - The Bitch Is Back...


----------



## Shattered

Guns & Roses - Patience...


----------



## Shattered

Animotion - Obsession...


----------



## Gunny

The Allman Bothers -- Midnight Rider


----------



## Shattered

Creed - What If...


----------



## Shattered

Kid Rock - Bawitdaba...


----------



## Gunny

Bob Seger -- Like  A Rock


----------



## jillian

Pink -- Who Knew


----------



## Gunny

Heart -- Alone


----------



## Said1

The Avett Brothers - When I Drink


----------



## Said1

Beck - Girl


----------



## Semper Fi

Shattered said:


> Guns & Roses - Patience...



Ditto...that song inspires me to try and learn how to whistle...


----------



## Shattered

AC/DC - Highway To Hell...


----------



## Semper Fi

Kiss - Hard Luck Woman


----------



## Vintij

Claude Debussy-clair de lune


----------



## hjmick

Pretending - Eric Clapton


----------



## hjmick

Breath in, Breath out, Move on - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## hjmick

I'm an Asshole - Denis Leary


----------



## Gunny

Metallica -- Wherever I May Roam


----------



## Shattered

Bob Seger - Against The Wind...


----------



## Gunny

Supertrammp -- The Logical Song


----------



## Gunny

Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers -- You Got Lucky


----------



## Shattered

Metallica - Dyer's Eve...


----------



## Shattered

Train - Calling All Angels...


----------



## Gunny

Chris Ledoux -- Tougher Than the Rest


----------



## Shattered

Fleetwood Mac - Dreams...


----------



## hjmick

Uneasy Rider - The Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Shattered

Alannah Myles - Black Velvet...


----------



## Vintij

Sir mix alot- I like big butts


----------



## hjmick

Big Weekend - Tom Petty


----------



## Gunny

The Munchkins -- Ding Dong the Witch is Dead


----------



## Gunny

Kenny Chesney -- The Tin Man


----------



## Shattered

Alannis Morrisette - I'm A Bitch...


----------



## hjmick

Wonderboy - Tenacious D


----------



## Shattered

REO Speedwagon - Take It On The Run...


----------



## Gunny

Kevin Fowler -- Penny for Your Thoughts


----------



## Shattered

Little River Band - Lonesome Loser...


----------



## Shattered

Matchbox Twenty - Bent...


----------



## hjmick

Shilo - Neil Diamond


----------



## Shattered

Creed - My Sacrifice...


----------



## hjmick

Life is a Rock (But the Radio Rolled Me) - Reunion


----------



## Gunny

George Straight -- Wrapped


----------



## Gunny

Rainbow -- Stone Cold


----------



## Gunny

Kenny Chesney -- You Save Me


----------



## Nevadamedic

When I'm Gone ~ 3 Doors Down


----------



## manu1959

red hot chili pepers.....stadium arcadium


----------



## Nevadamedic

Kryptonite ~ 3 Doors Down


----------



## JeffWartman

Pink Floyd - A Saucerful of Secrets


----------



## manu1959

Death of a Martian- red hot chili pepers


----------



## hjmick

Will Play for Gumbo - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Shattered

Queensryche - Silent Lucidity...


----------



## manu1959

storm in a teacup....peppers...on vinyl!


----------



## Gunny

manu1959 said:


> storm in a teacup....peppers...on vinyl!



I'm getting this "vision" .... you like the Red Hot CHili Peppers?


----------



## Truthmatters

manu1959 said:


> Death of a Martian- red hot chili pepers




I love this song!

I dont know how to say what I lost today.


I think of my boy Hank every time I hear it, god bless his harry little soul.


----------



## Truthmatters

Apache Rose Peacock 
Sittin' on a sack of beans 
Sittin' down in New Orleans 
You wouldn't believe what I've seen 
Sitting on that sack of beans


----------



## Nevadamedic

Medicate ~ Breaking Benjamin


----------



## hjmick

Lovejacker - Ted Nugent


----------



## manu1959

something else with cannonball adderly, miles davis, hank jones, sam jones and art blakey


----------



## manu1959

rage against the machine....bombtrack


----------



## Truthmatters

London calling the Clash


----------



## manu1959

Truthmatters said:


> London calling the Clash



oh dude....next up .....washington bullets.....


----------



## Truthmatters

?


----------



## manu1959

Truthmatters said:


> ?




from sandanista by the clash.....great song


Oh! Mama, Mama look there!
Your children are playing in that street again
Don't you know what happened down there?
A youth of fourteen got shot down there
The Kokane guns of Jamdown Town
The killing clowns, the blood money men
Are shooting those Washington bullets again

As every cell in Chile will tell
The cries of the tortured men
Remember Allende, and the days before,
Before the army came
Please remember Victor Jara,
In the Santiago Stadium,
Es verdad - those Washington Bullets again

And in the Bay of Pigs in 1961,
Havana fought the playboy in the Cuban sun,
For Castro is a colour,
Is a redder than red,
Those Washington bullets want Castro dead
For Castro is the colour...
...That will earn you a spray of lead

Sandinista!

For the very first time ever,
When they had a revolution in Nicaragua,
There was no interference from America
Human rights in America

Well the people fought the leader,
And up he flew...
With no Washington bullets what else could he do?
Sandinista!

'N' if you can find a Afghan rebel
That the Moscow bullets missed
Ask him what he thinks of voting Communist...
...Ask the Dalai Lama in the hills of Tibet,
How many monks did the Chinese get?
In a war-torn swamp stop any mercenary,
'N' check the British bullets in his armoury
Que?
Sandinista!


----------



## Truthmatters

Dan you know your Clash.

Did you ever listen to Joe Strummer & the Mescaleros?


----------



## manu1959

Truthmatters said:


> Dan you know your Clash.
> 
> Did you ever listen to Joe Strummer & the Mescaleros?



high school college years were the clash years....saw em live....yes i did....have all their stuff on vinyl....how about big audio dynomite...


----------



## Truthmatters

No I didnt ,I had to wiki them.

I love Johney Appleseed by Joe Strummer & the Mescaleros though.

They are using as the theme song for the HBO series John from Cincinati


----------



## manu1959

Truthmatters said:


> No I didnt ,I had to wiki them.
> 
> I love Johney Appleseed by Joe Strummer & the Mescaleros though.
> 
> They are using as the theme song for the HBO series John from Cincinati



love john from cinci....went to univeristy at cal poly slo....spent way too much time surfing at the beach.....loved that place......

lost in a supermarket is another great clash song.....

ever hear of a band called XTC?


----------



## Angel Heart

Chains ~ Duran Duran


----------



## manu1959

police on my back - the clash


----------



## Truthmatters

manu1959 said:


> love john from cinci....went to univeristy at cal poly slo....spent way too much time surfing at the beach.....loved that place......
> 
> lost in a supermarket is another great clash song.....
> 
> ever hear of a band called XTC?



I love the show, you just dont see stuff like that on TV very often.

I watched the last show like three times listening to Johns words on what was in the Camera just trying to remember it all.


----------



## manu1959

the call up ---- the clash

song about avoiding becoming a liberal


----------



## Truthmatters

The Clash were big time libs dude! Its an anti war song along the lines of "what if they gave a war and nobody came".


THE CLASH LYRICS

"The Call Up"

It's up to you not to heed the call-up
'N' you must not act the way you were brought up
Who knows the reasons why you have grown up?
Who knows the plans or why they were drawn up?

It's up to you not to heed the call-up
I don't wanna die!
It's up to you not to hear the call-up
I don't wanna kill!

For he who will die
Is he who will kill

Maybe I wanna see the wheatfields
Over Kiev and down to the sea

All the young people down the ages
They gladly marched off to die
Proud city fathers used to watch them
Tears in their eyes

There is a rose that I want to live for
Although, God knows, I may not have met her
There is a dance an' I should be with her
There is a town - unlike any other

It's up to you not to hear the call-up
'N' you must not act the way you were brought up
Who give you work an' why should you do it?
At fifty five minutes past eleven
There is a rose...
Yeah!


----------



## Gunny

manu1959 said:


> the call up ---- the clash
> 
> song about avoiding becoming a liberal



You're thing of a MUCH better song -- Walkin' On the Fightin' Side of Me by Merle Haggard.


----------



## Gunny

WASP  --  Blind In Texas (and have been since last night )


----------



## jillian

Girlfriend in a Coma -- The Smiths


----------



## Shattered

Alanis Morissette - Head Over Feet...


----------



## Shattered

Aerosmith - Angel...


----------



## Diuretic

Anamanaguchi - Helix Nebula.  So I lke 8-bit Nintendo music?  What of it?


----------



## Diuretic

GunnyL said:


> WASP  --  Blind In Texas (and have been since last night )



 Seeing stars in the Lone Star State courtesy of Lone Star longnecks?  

Sorry....you are now listening to "Thread Drift" by Diuretic.


----------



## Shattered

Styx - Blue Collar Man...


----------



## Diuretic

"Thick as a Brick" - Jethro Tull - ooooooooh reprise


----------



## Shattered

Linkin Park - Crawling...


----------



## Shattered

Marilyn Manson - Beautiful People...


----------



## Semper Fi

GnR - You Could Be Mine


----------



## Shattered

Semper Fi said:


> GnR - You Could Be Mine



TOLD you there was something out there besides Rush.. That's actually a *good* song.


----------



## Truthmatters

Diuretic said:


> "Thick as a Brick" - Jethro Tull - ooooooooh reprise



I just love rock flute ,I wish someone would rediscover it.


----------



## Shattered

Whitesnake - Here I Go Again...


----------



## Gunny

Joe Walsh -- In the City


----------



## Shattered

April Wine - Just Between You And Me...


----------



## Shattered

Iron Maiden - Run To The Hills...


----------



## mattskramer

"Good Ship Lollypop" by Shirley Temple


----------



## Shattered

Motley Crue - Livewire...


----------



## Shattered

Triumph - Lay It On The Line...


----------



## manu1959

talking heads...take me to the river


----------



## Nevadamedic

Glamour ~ Fergie


----------



## Nevadamedic

The Reason ~ Hoobastank


----------



## Nevadamedic

Hey Mama ~ Black Eyed Peas


----------



## hjmick

Sloop John B (vocals only) - The Beach Boys


----------



## Nevadamedic

I don't know the name of it but the chorus is Average Everyday Sane Psycho by Liz Phar, I think it's called Supernova. I'm watching this Now that's what I call Music DVD. It's got Black EYed Peas Hey Mama on it, and fergie is in all these skimpy outfits, she is gorgeous so is Liz Phar. It's also got Hoobastank The Reason, Good Charlotte Hold On, Los Lonley Boys Heaven, Chingy with snoop dogg Holiday in, one song by Christina Milian. It's got a few more rock type songs as well. I think there are about 20 music videos on it. It is definatly worth picking up!


----------



## Nevadamedic

I think it's called Extrodonary.


----------



## Semper Fi

Judas Priest - You've got another thing comin'


----------



## Gunny

Black Sabbath -- Ironman


----------



## Gunny

Molly Hatchet -- Flirtin' With Disaster


----------



## JeffWartman

Pink Floyd - Fearless


----------



## Shattered

Kansas - Point Of No  Return...


----------



## Shattered

John Parr - Naughty, Naughty...


----------



## Gunny

Steve Earle -- Copperhead Road


----------



## Gunny

Kevin Fowler -- I'll Try Anything Twice


----------



## hjmick

Burn On - Randy Newman


----------



## Gunny

Jim Stafford -- Spiders and Snakes


----------



## Shattered

AC/DC - Highway To Hell...


----------



## hjmick

Midnight Rider - Joe Cocker


----------



## Gunny

Bon Jovi -- Bad Medicine


----------



## Shattered

Nickelback - Rock Star...


----------



## Gunny

KISS -- Detroit Rock City


----------



## Shattered

Avril Lavigne - Break Away...


----------



## Gunny

Bon Jovi -- Young Guns


----------



## Shattered

Nickelback - Savin Me...


----------



## Shattered

Styx - The Best Of Times...


----------



## Shattered

Carrie Underwood - I'll Stand By You...

It kills me to admit liking that song.


----------



## Gunny

KISS -- God of Thunder


----------



## Shattered

Uncle Kracker - Drift Away...


----------



## Gunny

Shattered said:


> Uncle Kracker - Drift Away...



Dobie Gray's version is as good if not better, and he infact sings a third of that song with UK.  Irks me to no end Dobie doesn't get any credit for it.


----------



## Gunny

LeeAnn Rhimes -- Blue


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:


> Dobie Gray's version is as good if not better, and he infact sings a third of that song with UK.  Irks me to no end Dobie doesn't get any credit for it.



Their duo gets lots of radio play, so he gets LOTS of credit.... My CD, however, is just UK.


----------



## Shattered

Michael Jackson - Beat It...


----------



## Shattered

Seether - Broken...


----------



## Shattered

3 Doors Down - When I'm Gone...


----------



## Gunny

Pink Floyd -- Wish You Were Here


----------



## Shattered

Nickelback - Someday...


----------



## Nevadamedic

I Touch Myself ~ Blondie


----------



## Nevadamedic

Rodeo ~ Garth Brooks


----------



## Nevadamedic

The Thunder Rolls ~ Garth Brooks


----------



## Nevadamedic

Standing Outside The Fire ~ Garth Brooks


----------



## Gunny

Chris Ledoux .. Hooked on an 8 Second Ride


----------



## Shattered

Nickelback - Rockstar...


----------



## Shattered

Nickelback - Far Away...


----------



## Shattered

Creed - My Sacrifice...


----------



## hjmick

Time to Blow - Del Paxton


----------



## Gunny

Billy Ray Cyrus -- Shot Full of Love


----------



## Shattered

Stabbing Westward - Save Yourself..


----------



## mattskramer

"Weird Al" Yankovic - White and Nerdy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbVtbc_XzrI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Rainbow -- Stone Cold


----------



## Gunny

Van Halen -- Runnin' With the Devil


----------



## Truthmatters

space captain ,Joe Cocker


----------



## Shattered

Disturbed - Stricken...


----------



## Nevadamedic

Put Your Back Into It ~ Ice Cube


----------



## Shattered

Disturbed - Down With The Sickness...


----------



## Nevadamedic

Fuck The Police ~ N.W.A. (Ice Cube, Dr. Dre and Eazy E)


----------



## Nevadamedic

A Bitch Is A Bitch ~ N.W.A.


----------



## actsnoblemartin

Failure, Ken Andrews, Autolux


www.fantasticplanet.org

www.kenandrews.com

www.autolux.net


----------



## Shattered

Stabbing Westward - What Do I Have To Do?


----------



## Gunny

Pat Green -- Take Me Out to the Dancehall


----------



## Gunny

REO Speedwagon -- I Wish You Were There


----------



## Angel Heart

Franz Ferdinand - Take me out


----------



## Shattered

Nickelback - Animals...


----------



## Shattered

Cameo - Word Up...


----------



## Gunny

Tracy Lawrence -- Stars Over Texas


----------



## Semper Fi

Robert Plant - In the mood for a melody


----------



## Angel Heart

Duran Duran - Silent Icy River


----------



## Angel Heart

Duran Duran - Pretty Ones


----------



## Angel Heart

Duran Duran - Beautiful Colours


----------



## Nevadamedic

Danger Zone ~ Kenny Loggins


----------



## Nevadamedic

The Living Years ~ Mike And The Mechanics


----------



## Nevadamedic

Christopher Robin ~ Kenny Loggins


----------



## Nevadamedic

Conviction Of The Heart ~ Kenny Loggins


----------



## Nevadamedic

Hey Mama ~ Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Nevadamedic

Sweet Home Alabama ~ Lenard Skynard


----------



## Nevadamedic

Sweet Home Alabama ~ Kid Rock


----------



## Nevadamedic

Sweet Home Alabama ~ Jewel


----------



## Nevadamedic

Cherry Pie ~ Warrant


----------



## Nevadamedic

I Wanna Sex You Up ~ Color Me Bad


----------



## Nevadamedic

I Adore ~ Color Me Bad


----------



## Nevadamedic

Relax ~ Frankie Goes To Hollywood


----------



## Nevadamedic

Don't Stop ~ Fleetwood Mac


----------



## jillian

Guns & Roses -- I Used To Love Her


----------



## Nevadamedic

What I Got ~ Sublime


----------



## Nevadamedic

Wrong Way ~ Sublime


----------



## Nevadamedic

Santaria ~ Sublime


----------



## Nevadamedic

Date Rape ~ Sublime


----------



## Nevadamedic

Enter Sandman ~ Metallica


----------



## Nevadamedic

Where ever I May Roam ~ Metallica


----------



## Nevadamedic

The Unforgiven ~ Metallica


----------



## Nevadamedic

Grandpa Told Me So ~ Kenney Chesney


----------



## Nevadamedic

The Watermelon Crawl ~ Tracy Byrd


----------



## Nevadamedic

Mississippi Moon ~ John Anderson


----------



## Nevadamedic

Swinging ~ John Anderson


----------



## Nevadamedic

Siminole Wind ~ John Anderson


----------



## Nevadamedic

Everything About You ~ Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Nevadamedic

Cats In The Cradle ~ Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Nevadamedic

Ditty ~ Paperboy


----------



## Nevadamedic

Garden Party ~ Ricky Nelson


----------



## Nevadamedic

Poor Little Fool ~ Ricky Nelson


----------



## Nevadamedic

Travelin' Man ~ Ricky Nelson


----------



## Nevadamedic

Lonesome Town ~ Ricky Nelson


----------



## Nevadamedic

Be Bop Baby ~ Ricky Nelson


----------



## Nevadamedic

Winds Of Change ~ The Scorpions


----------



## Nevadamedic

Three Little Pigs ~ Green Jelley


----------



## Nevadamedic

I Can't Help Falling In Love With You ~ UB40


----------



## Nevadamedic

I Would Do Anything For Love But I Wont Do That ~ Meatloaf


----------



## Shattered

Bo Bice - The Real Thing...


----------



## Gunny

George Thoroughgood & the Delaware Destroyers -- Bad to the Bone


----------



## Nevadamedic

Love Of A Lifetime ~ Firehouse


----------



## Nevadamedic

Whoop There It Is ~ Tag Team


----------



## Nevadamedic

Baby Got Back ~ Sir Mix A Lot


----------



## Nevadamedic

Jump On It ~ Sir Mix A Lot


----------



## Nevadamedic

My Possie's On Broadway ~ Sir Mix A Lot


----------



## eots

IMMORTAL TECHNIQUE LYRICS

"The Point Of No Return"

[Talking]
Yeah... It's that real this time around
Immortal Technique... Revolutionary Vol. 2
It's on now motherfucker..
Lock and load!

[Verse 1]
This is the point of no return I could never go back
Life without parole, up state shackled and trapped
Living in the hole, lookin' at the world through a crack
But fuck that, I'd rather shoot it out and get clapped
I've gone too far, there ain't no coming back for me
Auschwitz gas chamber full of Zyklon-B
Just like the Spanish exterminating Tynos
Raping the black and Indian women, creating Latinos
Motherfuckers made me out of self-righteous hatred
And you got yourself a virus, stuck in the Matrix
A suicide bomber strapped and ready to blow
Lethal injection strapped down ready to go
Don't you understand they'll never let me live out in peace
Concrete jungle, guerrilla war out in the streets
Nat Turner with the sickle pitch fork and machete
The end of the world, motherfucker you not ready
This is the point of no return and nobody can stop it
Malcolm little when he knelt before Elijah Muhammad
The comet that killed the dinosaurs, changing the earth
They love to criticize they always say I change for the worse
Like prescription pills when you miss-using them nigga
The Templar Knights when they took Jerusalem nigga
And figured out what was buried under Soloman's Temple
Al Aksa the name is not coincidental
I know too much, the government is trying to murder me
No coming back like cutting your wrist open vertically
How could a serpent be purposely put in charge of the country
Genetic engineered sickness spread amongst me
My people are so hungry that they attack without reason
Like a fuckin' dog ripping off the hand that feeds him
Immortal Technique is treason to the patriot act
So come and get me motherfucker cause I'm not coming back

[Hook]
This is the point from which I could never return
And if I back down now then forever I burn
This is the point from which I could never retreat
Cause If I turn back now there can never be peace
This is the point from which I will die and succeed
Living the struggle, I know I'm alive when I bleed
From now on it can never be the same as before
Cause the place I'm from doesn't exist anymore

[Verse 2]
This is the point of no return nigga you better believe this
Mary Magdalen giving birth to the children of Jesus
The evolution of the world, bloody and dramatic
Human beings killing monkeys to conquer the planet
The kingdoms of Africa and Mesopotamia
Machine gunnin' your body with depleted uranium
This is the age of micro chips and titanium
The dark side of the moon and contact with aliens
I started out like Australians, criminal minded
Broke into hell, tore it down, and built a city behind it
South Paul, murderous, methodology nigga
Remember that I'm just a man don't follow me nigga
Cause once you past the point you can never go home
You've got to face the possibility of dying alone
So tell me motherfucker, how could you die for the throne?
When you don't even got the fuckin' heart to die for your own
It rains acid, one day the earth will cry from a stone
And you'll be lookin' at the world livin' inside of a dome
Computerized humanity living inside of a clone
This is the place where the unknown is living and real
Worm went to planet X and the seventh seal
Universal truth is not measure in mass appeal
This is the last time that I kneel and pray to the sky
Cause almost everything that I was always ever told was a lie

[Hook]
This is the point from which I could never return
And if I back down now then forever I burn
This is the point from which I could never retreat
Cause If I turn back now there can never be peace
This is the point from which I will die and succeed
Living the struggle, I know I'm alive when I bleed
From now on it can never be the same as before
Cause the place I'm from doesn't exist anymore


----------



## Nevadamedic

You Can't Touch This ~ MC Hammer


----------



## Shattered

Pink - U + Ur Hand...


----------



## Gunny

Alice Cooper ... No More Mr Nice Guy


----------



## Shattered

Kid Rock - Devil Without A Cause...


----------



## Shattered

Nickelback - The Next Contestant...


----------



## Shattered

Nickelback - Side Of A Bullet...


----------



## Gem

Drill - What You Are


----------



## onedomino

The Who - _Love Reign O'Er Me _

_Only love
Can make it rain
The way the beach
Is kissed by the sea
Only love
Can make it rain
Like the sweat of lovers
Layin' in the fields

Only love
Can bring the rain
That makes you yearn
To the sky
Only love
Can bring the rain
That falls like tears
From on high

Love reign o'er me_


----------



## Shattered

Colbie Caillat - Bubbly...


----------



## mattskramer

Rose & The Arrangement - The Cockroach That Ate Cincinnati


----------



## Semper Fi

Judas Priest - Heading out to the highway


----------



## Gunny

Cinderella -- Nobody's Fool


----------



## mattskramer

Julie Brown - The Homecoming Queen's Got a Gun


----------



## Gunny

Lita Ford -- If I Close My Eyes Forever


----------



## jillian

Springsteen -- Radio Nowhere


----------



## Nevadamedic

The theme song to Star Wars as I am watching the movie!


----------



## padisha emperor

Toto - Dune main title (OST of Dune)


----------



## Nevadamedic

Miami ~ Will Smith


----------



## Shattered

Seether - Broken...


----------



## Gunny

Night Ranger -- Sister Christian


----------



## Shattered

Hinder - Lips Of An Angel...


----------



## Semper Fi

Iron Maiden - Wasted Years


----------



## eots

YouTube - Bin Laden - Immortal Technique Feat Mos Def
Bin Laden - Immortal Technique Feat Mos Def. ... Add Video to ...
3 min 22 sec - 
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1RwfjdM2Ro[/ame]


----------



## Semper Fi

Toto - Africa


----------



## padisha emperor

Rammstein - Seemann


----------



## Truthmatters

Well you needn't, Thelonious Monk


----------



## padisha emperor

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird


----------



## Shattered

Fleetwood Mac - Landslide...


----------



## Shattered

GooGoo Dolls - Iris...


----------



## padisha emperor

Muse - Futurism


----------



## Gunny

Ace of Spades -- Motorhead


----------



## maineman

Chuck E.'s in Love - Ricki Lee Jones


----------



## Gunny

Never Enough -- LA Guns


----------



## Semper Fi

Never been any reason (live) - Head East


----------



## Shattered

Cameo - Word Up...


----------



## Shattered

No Doubt - Sometimes...


----------



## Said1

Billy Holiday - Strange Fruit


----------



## Said1

Dinah Washington - It's Magic


----------



## Gunny

Black Sabbath -- Paranoid


----------



## Gunny

Rainbow -- Stone Cold


----------



## Gunny

Accept -- Balls to the Wall


----------



## Gunny

Metallica -- The Unforgiven


----------



## Gunny

The Hollies -- Long, Cool Woman


----------



## Diuretic

Derek and Clive - "This bloke came up to me..." class, pure class


----------



## Shattered

DIO - Last In Line...


----------



## Shattered

Queen - Another One Bites The Dust...


----------



## Shattered

Metallica - Sanitarium (Welcome Home)...


----------



## Gunny

Cinderella -- Nobody's Fool


----------



## Gunny

Ozzie Osbourne -- Bark at the Moon


----------



## Shattered

Def Leppard - High & Dry...


----------



## Shattered

Metallica - One...


----------



## Shattered

Black \Sabbath - Sweetleaf...


----------



## Gunny

Linkin Park -- In the End


----------



## Gunny

Phil Collins -- In the Air Tonight


----------



## Shattered

Metallica - Master of Puppets...


----------



## mattskramer

Shirley Temple  - Good Ship Lollypop

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwHNP00cp-g[/ame]

Of course


----------



## Gunny

Kevin Fowler -- Hard Man to Love


----------



## onedomino

_She Caught the Katy_ - Taj Mahal


----------



## CaffeineKid1988

Rammstein ~ Spieluhr


----------



## Gunny

Dwight Yoakum -- Turn It On, Turn It Up, Turn Me Loose


----------



## Gunny

The Who -- Behind Blue Eyes


----------



## Gunny

Linkin Park -- In the End


----------



## onedomino

The Band, Bob Dylan, Neil Young, Van Morrison, Joni Mitchell, Neil Diamond, Papa John, Ringo Starr, and Ron Wood, all on stage singing the Bob Dylan song _I Shall Be Released_. From the Martin Scorsese film _The Last Waltz_: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLjNjSpZxzg[/ame]


----------



## onedomino

From the film _The Last Waltz_, Van Morrison with The Band: _Caravan_, turn it up: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxYV1jGuj5U[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

Looking at your avatar, onedomino, I am reminded of the fact that the state flag of California is based on a mistake. Did you know that the bear was originally supposed to be a pear?

http://www.snopes.com/lost/bearflag.asp

We now return you to our regularly scheduled topic...


----------



## onedomino

Terrific version of _Gloria_: John Lee Hooker and Van Morrison: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRlVE2pNQ-s[/ame]


----------



## onedomino

From North Dakota, the amazing teenage blues guitar prodigy Jonny Lang, _Lie to Me_: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DayCrQWJXuI[/ame]


----------



## onedomino

From Houston, a son of Texas, Lyle Lovett, _If I Had a Boat_: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-_W18CWypE[/ame]


----------



## DiogenesDog

Billie Holiday Song5book - Verve 1952 on CD

I bought the vintage big disk in in Tokyo in 1967.  I paid about $3.00 for it.  I have McCoy Tyner cued up for the next play.  

LB


----------



## onedomino

And from Los Angeles, Counting Crows, _Mr. Jones_: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYN74ZW4k_E[/ame]


----------



## eots

the kinfo !


Old King
4 min - 19-Jan-06 -    (3 ratings)   
...kinfo a few years ago in Gold River unplugged....Plumbob
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=6973193658910746674
 Watch video here  Hide video - Related videos


----------



## hjmick

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YtBwruLPhl4&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YtBwruLPhl4&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Gunny

Dan Fogelberg -- Same Old Lang Syne


----------



## Shattered

Motorhead - Ace of Spades...


----------



## Shattered

Styx - Renegade...


----------



## Shattered

Dio - Holy Diver...


----------



## onedomino

From North Carolina, Ryan Adams, _The Rescue Blues_: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGBzYxwtyQs[/ame]


----------



## onedomino

Stevie Van Zandt, Max Weinberg, Clarence Clemens, Bruce Springsteen, and the rest of the E Street Band, _The Rising_: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QdQ2SgfyeI[/ame]


----------



## Diuretic

"Lucky Me" Bachelor Girl.


----------



## jillian

Springsteen Live at the Hammersmith Odeon 11/24/75 

This link gives you the whole show as London Calling, Part I and Part 2

http://music.shinjak.com/2007/09/directions.html


----------



## Shattered

Daughtry - Over You...


----------



## Gunny

Dwight Yoakum -- Fast As You


----------



## Shattered

Finger Eleven - Paralyzer...


----------



## Shattered

The Who - I Can't Explain...


----------



## onedomino

"There's a good life right across this green field."

_Paper in Fire_  -  John Mellencamp

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=m-YfiGQmXKs[/ame]


----------



## Shogun

I've been rocking out since last weekend to some Charlie Daniels Band.



In fact, when I run for President in 15 years this is going to be my campaign song:


Charlie Daniels Band - In America


Well the eagle's been flying slow and the flag's been flying low
And a lot of people are saying that America's fixing to fall
But speaking just for me and some people from Tennessee
We got a thing or two to tell you all
This lady may have stumbled but she ain't never fell
And if the Russians don't believe that they can all go straight to hell
We're gonna put her feet back on the path of righteousness
And then God bless America again

And you never did think that it ever would happen again
In America, did you?
You never did think that we'd ever get together again
Well we damn sure fooled you
We're walking real proud and we're talking real loud again in America
You never did think that it ever would happen again

From the sound up in Long Island out to San Francisco Bay
And ev'ry thing that's in between them is our home
And we may have done a little bit of fighting amongst ourselves
But you outside people best leave us alone
Cause we'll all stick together and you can take that to the bank
That's the cowboys and the hippies and the rebels and the yanks
You just go and lay your head on a Pittsburgh Steeler fan
And I think you're gonna finally understand

And you never did think that it ever would happen again
In America, did you?
You never did think that we'd ever get together again
Well we damn sure fooled you
We're walking real proud and we're talking real loud again in America
You never did think that it ever would happen again


----------



## onedomino

_Train_  - Robert Bradley  -  [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZynU_6I3T-4[/ame]


----------



## onedomino

"Did you sail across the sun?"

_Drops of Jupiter_  -  Train  -  [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=4xXQFnIEf_Q[/ame]


----------



## onedomino

From _Exile on Main Street_:

_Lovin' Cup_  -  The Rolling Stones  -  [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ex1nxuM1fU8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

The Who -- Behind Blue Eyes


----------



## jillian

GunnyL said:


> The Who -- Behind Blue Eyes



One of my favorite songs of all time. Definitely my favorite Who song.


----------



## onedomino

The Who produced some great music. _Who's Next _was a brilliant album. But I think _Quadrophenia_ was even better. From that album: _Love Reign O'er Me_: [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=DeLEo318Yec[/ame]


----------



## onedomino

U2  -  _Angel of Harlem_  -  [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=k0s-S5bLMz0[/ame]


----------



## jillian

onedomino said:


> The Who produced some great music. _Who's Next _was a brilliant album. But I think _Quadrophenia_ was even better. From that album: _Love Reign O'er Me_: http://youtube.com/watch?v=DeLEo318Yec



Love Reign O'er Me is a great song. But I'm partial to Who's Next. Not a bad song in the lot.


----------



## onedomino

"We were born to ride."

I have travelled to many places and seen dozens of the world's major cities. And while due to work I do not live there now, there is only one place that I will ever call home. I have never seen any place remotely like LA. Hell, half the time it is literally on fire. "It's another perfect day." _I love LA_Randy Newman: [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=-aegiztiE58[/ame]


----------



## onedomino

_Jealous Again_  -  Black Crowes  -  [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jjq5Rq4sSZc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

The Beatles -- The Long and Winding Road


----------



## onedomino

144 years ago today on 24 November 1863, just outside the city of  Chattanooga, the climatic battles for Tennessee rejoined. On this day Union troops captured Lookout Mountain in the Battle Above the Clouds. The next day the horror of Missionary Ridge began.

_I'm ten miles outside the city
And I'm lifted away
In an ancient light
That is not of day
They were calm they were gloomed
We knew them all too well
We loved each other more than
we ever dared to tell_

_Cross the Green Mountain_  -  Bob Dylan: [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=A-op0vyUhkE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shattered

Metallica - Fade To Black...


----------



## no1tovote4

*Godsmack - One Rainy Day*


----------



## Gunny

Def Leppard -- Love Bites


----------



## onedomino

_Now Muriel plays piano 
Every Friday at the Hollywood 
And they brought me down to see her 
And they asked me if I would -- 
Do a little number 
And I sang with all my might 
And she said -- 
"Tell me are you a Christian child?" 
And I said "Ma'am I am tonight" _

_Walkin' in Memphis_  -  Marc Cohn  -  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrT0gAbRqyw[/ame]


----------



## onedomino

Matchbox 20 - Rob Thomas - 3am - [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=BUVWzvFYk0k[/ame]


----------



## onedomino

Rob Thomas and Santana - _Smooth_ - [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=gpX97eg-W-k[/ame]


----------



## jillian

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UtWZ22YljD4&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UtWZ22YljD4&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## onedomino

I remember watching this live on television and being amazed. The half-time show completely eclipsed the game. Four months after 911, U2 at the Superbowl: _Where the Streets Have No Name _: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq08ouOwiqQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## jillian

Bono is pretty amazing. He's managed to be activist and still work with all kinds of people to achieve what he wants. Anyway, I'm kind of partial to this one which was also performed by U2 and Green Day at the first Saints game following Katrina:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/seGhTWE98DU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/seGhTWE98DU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## onedomino

_This is radio nowhere.
Is there anybody alive out there?_

Bruce Springsteen  -  _Radio Nowhere_: [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=XmLt6kcZ72Q[/ame]


----------



## onedomino

_We only stay in orbit
For a moment of time_

Counting Crowes  -  _Recovering the Satellites_: [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ANRGV2nJD-0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Dwight Yoakum -- Things Change


----------



## Gunny

Charlie Daniels -- Long Haired Country Boy


----------



## Nevadamedic

Intro (feat Kid Rock) ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Better Days ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

What'chu Lookin' At ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Follow Me ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Heaven (feat Kid Rock) ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Steaks & Shrimp ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Who's Your Uncle ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Whisky & Water ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Aces & Eights ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

You Can't Take Me ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Diuretic

"Try A Little Tenderness" - The Commitments.  White Irish soul


----------



## Nevadamedic

Keep It Comin' ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Thunderhead Hawkins ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

In A Little While ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

I Wish I Had A Dollar ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Drift Away ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Baby Don't Cry ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

I Do ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Memphis Soul Song ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

I Don't Know ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

To Think I Used To Love You ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Letter To My Daughters ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

No Stranger To Shame ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Diuretic

Lonestar - "I'm Already There"  Helps to have a lead singer in a band who has a voice good enough to go solo.


----------



## Nevadamedic

No Stranger To Shame Bonus Track ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

When The Sun Goes Down ~ Uncle Kracker and Kenny Chesney


----------



## Nevadamedic

This Time ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Rescue ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Further Down The Road ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Don't Know How (Not To Love You) ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Diuretic

"Brandenburg Concerto No 1" - Uncle Kracker.


----------



## Nevadamedic

What Do We Want? ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Writing It Down ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## jillian

Now y'all got me into it...

Uncle Kracker -- Follow Me


----------



## Nevadamedic

A Place At My Table ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Some Things You Can't Take Back ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Blues Man ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Songs About Me, Songs About You ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Please Come Home ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

You're Not Free ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

Last Night Again ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Nevadamedic

In A Little While ~ Uncle Kracker


----------



## Gunny

Metallica -- Master Blaster


----------



## DiogenesDog

Branford Marsalis -- Yes or No -- Random Abstract
Ron Blake -- Mighty Burner -- Lest We Forget
Maceo Parker -- Mercy Mercy Mercy -- Southern Exposure
Herbie Hancock -- Mercy Street -- The New Standard
Duke Ellington -- Overture -- Three Suites
Bob Reynolds -- Last Minute (Late Again) -- Can't Wait For Perfect
Paquito D'Rivera -- God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen -- Jingle Bell Jazz
Kenny Garrett -- Kurita Sensei -- Standard of Language
Duke Elllington -- Toot Toot Tootie Toot (Dance of the Reed-Pipes) -- Three Suites
Arthur Blythe Quartet -- The Christmas Song (Chestnuts Roasting...) -- Jingle Bell Jazz
Ron Carter -- Mr. Bow Tie -- Mr. Bow Tie
Chick Corea -- King e Queen -- The Ultimate Adventure
Duke Ellington -- Peanut Brittle Brigade (March) -- Three Suites
Miles Davis -- Blue Xmas (To Whom it May Concern) -- Jingle Bell Jazz
Wallace Roney -- Metropolis -- No Room for Argument
Betty Carter -- You're Mine, You -- It's Not About the Melody
Charles Earland -- Sister Sadie -- Funky Pieces of Silver
Cyrus Chestnut -- Love Me Tender -- Cyrus Plays Elvis
Bennie Maupin -- Message to Prez -- Penumbra
The Bill Charlap Trio -- Lucky to be Me -- Somewhere - The Songs of Leonard Bernstien
Ray Brown Trio -- Just You Just Me -- Some of My Best Friends Are The Sax Players
Honolulu Jazz Quartet -- Wayne's Bounce -- Tenacity
Duke Ellington -- Sugar Rum Cherry -- Three Suites
Lalo Schifrin & Friends -- A Tribute to Bud -- Lalo Schifrin
Kenny Barron -- One Finger Snap -- Wanton Spirit
Trombone Shorty -- Midnight Creeper -- Orleans & Clayborn 

This is a listener supported radio station.  I have in on in back round most of the day.  

I AM


----------



## Diuretic

Keane - "Somewhere Only We Know" - (and the YouTube clip is terrific).


----------



## Gunny

Lobo -- I'd Love You to Want Me


----------



## Shattered

jillian said:


> Now y'all got me into it...
> 
> Uncle Kracker -- Follow Me



Sad thing is, he's not actually listening to it.. He's postwhoring again, so he can get his rep count up.  Look at the times of his posts - each of those songs is 2 minutes or less apart.

He was kicked OUT of the music forum on DP for the same thing, so now he moves it to here..


----------



## onedomino

An excellent, yet obscure, Peter Gabriel song. It plays over the credits of the movie _Virtuosity_, with Denzel Washington and Russel Crowe.

_Party Man_ - Peter Gabriel - http://peter-gabriel-written-w-tori-party-man-mp3-download.kohit.net/_/318977


----------



## onedomino

This album is growing on me:

From _Magic_: Bruce Springsteen - _Your Own Worst Enemy_

no link


----------



## Gunny

Dan Fogelberg -- Same Old Lang Syne


----------



## onedomino

Bruce Springsteen - _Devil's Arcade_

Music and lyrics at: http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/b/bruce_springsteen/devils_arcade.html


----------



## Shattered

Poison - Talk Dirty To Me...


----------



## Gunny

Van Halen -- Eruption


----------



## jillian

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PYPSZiE0OAs&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PYPSZiE0OAs&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Semper Fi

Iron Maiden - Seventh son of a seventh son


----------



## Shattered

Creed - My Own Prison..


----------



## Gunny

Metallica -- Unforgiven


----------



## Shattered

Def Lepppard - High & Dry...


----------



## Semper Fi

Motley Crue - Tonight


----------



## Ninja

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f5xb2U3uQ40&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f5xb2U3uQ40&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Generally not a fan of electronic music, but damn, this song pumps me up.


----------



## Steerpike

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3PZjiE4Xwus&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3PZjiE4Xwus&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Shattered

Velvet Revolver - Fall To Pieces...


----------



## Taomon

no1tovote4 said:


> *Pink Floyd - Not Now John*


Evolution by Korn


----------



## Gunny

The First Marine Division Band -- The Marine's Hymn


----------



## Helios

International Noise Conspiracy - The Reproduction of Death
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llnWYxZ6oKU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llnWYxZ6oKU[/ame]


----------



## eots

Title: Immortal Technique - The 4th Branch lyrics

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntQfkc7DRsY[/ame]
Talking]
The new age is upon us
And yet the past refuses to rest in its shallow grave
For those who hide behind the false image of the son of man
shall stand before God!!! It has begun
The beginning of the end
Yeah..
Yeah... yeah, yeah

[Verse 1]
The voice of racism preaching the gospel is devilish
A fake church called the prophet Muhammad a terrorist
Forgetting God is not a religion, but a spiritual bond
And Jesus is the most quoted prophet in the Qu'ran
They bombed innocent people, tryin' to murder Saddam
When you gave him those chemical weapons to go to war with Iran
This is the information that they hold back from Peter Jennings
Cause Condoleeza Rice is just a new age Sally Hemmings
I break it down with critical language and spiritual anguish
The Judas I hang with, the guilt of betraying Christ
You murdered and stole his religion, and painting him white
Translated in psychologically tainted philosophy
Conservative political right wing, ideology
Glued together sloppily, the blasphemy of a nation
Got my back to the wall, cause I'm facin' assassination
Guantanamo Bay, federal incarceration
How could this be, the land of the free, home of the brave?
Indigenous holocaust, and the home of the slaves
Corporate America, dancin' offbeat to the rhythm
You really think this country, never sponsored terrorism?
Human rights violations, we continue the saga
El Savador and the contras in Nicaragua
And on top of that, you still wanna take me to prison
Just cause I won't trade humanity for patriotism

[Hook]
It's like MK-ULTRA, controlling your brain
Suggestive thinking, causing your perspective to change
They wanna rearrange the whole point of view of the ghetto
The fourth branch of the government, want us to settle
A bandana full of glittering, generality
Fighting for freedom and fighting terror, but what's reality?
Read about the history of the place that we live in
And stop letting corporate news tell lies to your children

[Verse 2]
Flow like the blood of Abraham through the Jews and the Arabs
Broken apart like a woman's heart, abused in a marriage
The brink of holy war, bottled up, like a miscarriage
Embedded correspondents don't tell the source of the tension
And they refuse to even mention, European intervention
Or the massacres in Jenin, the innocent screams
U.S. manufactured missles, and M-16's
Weapon contracts and corrupted American dreams
Media censorship, blocking out the video screens
A continent of oil kingdoms, bought for a bargain
Democracy is just a word, when the people are starvin'
The average citizen, made to be, blind to the reason
A desert full of genocide, where the bodies are freezin'
And the world doesn't believe that you fightin' for freedom
Cause you fucked the Middle East, and gave birth to a demon
It's open season with the CIA, bugging my crib
Trapped in a ghetto region like a Palestinian kid
Where nobody gives a fuck whether you die or you live
I'm tryin' to give the truth, and I know the price is my life
But when I'm gone they'll sing a song about Immortal Technique
Who beheaded the President, and the princes and sheiks
You don't give a fuck about us, I can see through your facade
Like a fallen angel standing in the presence of God
Bitch niggaz scared of the truth, when it looks at you hard

[Hook]
It's like MK-ULTRA, controlling your brain
Suggestive thinking, causing your perspective to change
They wanna rearrange the whole point of view in the ghetto
The fourth branch of the government, want us to settle
A bandana full of glittering, generality
Fighting for freedom and fighting terror, but what's reality?
Martial law is coming soon to the hood, to kill you
While you hanging your flag out your project window

[Talking]
Yeah..
The fourth branch of the government AKA the media
Seems to now have a retirement plan for ex-military officials
As if their opinion was at all unbiased
A machine shouldn't speak for men
So shut the fuck up you mindless drone!
And you know it's serious
When these same media outfits are spending millions of dollars on a PR campaign
To try to convince you they're fair and balanced
When they're some of the most ignorant, and racist people
Giving that type of mentality a safe haven
We act like we share in the spoils of war that they do
We die in wars, we don't get the contracts to make money off 'em afterwards!
We don't get weapons contracts, nigga!
We don't get cheap labor for our companies, nigga!
We are cheap labor, nigga!
Turn off the news and read, nigga!
Read... read... read...


----------



## Helios

Tai Chi - Killah Priest


----------



## Semper Fi

Guns N Roses - November Rain


----------



## onedomino

_Babylon_ - David Gray - [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=MDh1x38osHs[/ame]


----------



## Helios

Whats Left of the Flag - Flogging Molly


----------



## onedomino

_This Year's Love_ - David Gray - [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=pUY7KYeWGzc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## jillian

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VLOQY4LZSaQ&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VLOQY4LZSaQ&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Helios

High Fidelity - Jurassic 5


----------



## onedomino

Saw this group in a LA club about 10 years ago when the lead singer was going out with Winona Ryder, who was there. I remember her face being so beautiful.

_Semi-Charmed Life_ - Third Eye Blind - [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=087pjPX3z_8[/ame]


----------



## onedomino

Pop music: we were living in Westwood at the time, at UCLA, near the film school:

"When everything feels like the movies..."

_Iris_ - Goo Goo Dolls - Some Scenes from _City of Angels _- http://streamos.wbr.com/wmedia/wbr/googoodolls/032906/ggd_iris_300.wvx


----------



## Steerpike

Great song.  The band is way too theatrical, but that's always been their schtick for some reason.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j8bUs0eqHYY&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j8bUs0eqHYY&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Steerpike

Helios said:


> Whats Left of the Flag - Flogging Molly



Gotta love Flogging Molly.


----------



## Steerpike

Great song, Jillian.  Never saw those guys live.  Was going to see them once back in the day, but went to Jane's Addiction instead.


----------



## jillian

Steerpike said:


> Great song, Jillian.  Never saw those guys live.  Was going to see them once back in the day, but went to Jane's Addiction instead.



I love Anthony Kiedis. Never saw the Chili Peppers live, unfortunately. But I love that song, too.

Hope Jane's Addiction was worth missing the Chilis.


----------



## Steerpike

jillian said:


> I love Anthony Kiedis. Never saw the Chili Peppers live, unfortunately. But I love that song, too.
> 
> Hope Jane's Addiction was worth missing the Chilis.



Jane's Addiction was great.  Small venue before they hit it big.  Perry Farrell got into an argument with and/or starting insulting the crowd and people threw things.  Then the mosh pit started back up and it blew over


----------



## jillian

Steerpike said:


> Jane's Addiction was great.  Small venue before they hit it big.  Perry Farrell got into an argument with and/or starting insulting the crowd and people threw things.  Then the mosh pit started back up and it blew over



Not exactly a girls' night out, but sounds fun anyway.


----------



## onedomino

_Tangerine_ - Led Zeppelin - Scenes from _Almost Famous _- [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ygE_wu8lknQ[/ame]


----------



## onedomino

Dave Matthews and Tim Renyolds

Five part acoustic session: tunes and stories.

_Tripping Billlies_ - [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=kYqsz-THH0c&feature=related[/ame]

_Crush_ - [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=YVMdt7Jf16A&feature=related[/ame]

_Crash Into Me_ - [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=qiiT7xCCsME&feature=related[/ame]

_Don't Drink the Water_ - [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=oKRt80F6sQk&feature=related[/ame]

_Ants Marching_ -  [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=eIPQZA17pqg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Taomon

Hold On - Korn


----------



## Helios

Paris - The Devil Made Me Do It


----------



## onedomino

_One Thing_ - Finger Eleven - [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=d07uE5iSrJI[/ame]


----------



## jillian

Heard the Bryn Mawr version of this song on Sirius Radio on the way home tonight... and it was just so beautiful, I had to listen to it again after I got home. The video sucks, but the song is amazing.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w0IMRkIuBrw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w0IMRkIuBrw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## onedomino

Yes, one of his best songs. lyrical, poetic. But I disagree with the hard girls, hearts are never cheap.

This evening my wife is sitting across the room, reading a novel. I am looking at her and listening to music on the pc. This song is playing:

_you and me and all other people
with nothing to do, nothing to prove
you and me and all other people
I don't know why, I can't keep my eyes off of you_

You and Me - Jason Wade - [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=zPsQWT7d0iM[/ame]


----------



## jillian

onedomino said:


> Yes, one of his best songs. lyrical, poetic. But I disagree with the hard girls, hearts are never cheap.
> 
> This evening my wife is sitting across the room, reading a novel. I am looking at her and listening to music on the pc. This song is playing:
> 
> _you and me and all other people
> with nothing to do, nothing to prove
> you and me and all other people
> I don't know why, I can't keep my eyes off of you_
> 
> You and Me - Jason Wade - http://youtube.com/watch?v=zPsQWT7d0iM



you know, after 57 of his shows, it's the one song I've never heard live. still breaks my heart. Incident is second only to Thunder Road in my top Bruce songs.

the Jason Wade song is beautiful.


----------



## Helios

I Can't Help Falling In Love With You - Elvis Presely


----------



## jillian

I love this... it's the song from the new MacBook Air commercial

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-YUxbDEPFiM&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-YUxbDEPFiM&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## onedomino

Great version of _Ants Marching_ by Dave Matthews in Central Park: [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=IXPOHCsgWFw[/ame]


----------



## Shattered

Lifehouse - Whatever It Takes...


----------



## MasterChief

Amy Grant--Softly and Tenderly, Jesus is Calling


----------



## onedomino

Howie Day - _Collide_ - [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=IlzcVjzlfeI[/ame]


----------



## onedomino

Shattered said:


> Lifehouse - Whatever It Takes...


Lifehouse - _Hanging By A Moment_ - [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=RFzUB_tX-Io[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

The Eagles  -- Wasted Time


----------



## onedomino

GunnyL said:


> The Eagles  -- Wasted Time


The Eagles - _Desperado_ - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_ltcIXsGvY[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

Aaron Lewis - Acoustic Cover of Peter Gabriel's "In Your Eyes"


----------



## Shattered

Coldplay - Things I Don't Understand...


----------



## jillian

Kate Schrock -- Doors of Devotion

Well worth a listen

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6WwGzQY_1lk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6WwGzQY_1lk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Bluto

Venus

by Shocking Blue


----------



## onedomino

Music from LA:

Counting Crows - _Hanging Around_ - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR6U5Bt3zog[/ame]


----------



## Shattered

Finger Eleven - Paralyzer...


----------



## Shattered

Sixxam - Life Is Beautiful...


----------



## onedomino

_We drove out to the desert just to lie down beneath this bowl of stars
We stand up at the Palace like it's the last of the great Pioneertown bars
We shout out these songs against the clang of electric guitars
You can see a million miles tonight but you can't get very far_


Counting Crows - _Mrs. Potter's Lullaby_ - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDRvbqOiEtw[/ame]


----------



## thewaiting28

paramore - misery business


----------



## Gunny

Audioslave -- I Am the Highway


----------



## onedomino

Black Crows - _Remedy_ - [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=5qD72NCJSkk[/ame]


----------



## onedomino

Jimmy Page & The Black Crowes - _Whole Lotta Love 10/19/99_ - [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=-l7snOCeJnQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Eleutherios

sugar - system of a down [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOA8QT-sk4M[/ame]


good soing btw gunny.


----------



## Shattered

Metallica - Sad But True...


----------



## Shattered

Stone Temple Pilots - Trippin On A Hole In A Paper Heart


----------



## Gunny

Lynyrd Skynyrd -- Comin' Home


----------



## Shattered

Rainbow - Man On The Silver Mountain...


----------



## Gunny

Blackfoot -- Highway Song


----------



## Shattered

Black Sabbath - Heaven & Hell...


----------



## Shattered

Live - I Alone....


----------



## Shattered

Faith No More - Epic...


----------



## Shattered

Metallica - King Nothing...


----------



## Dr Grump

Grabriella Cilmi - Sweet about me

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Hg0Redd5-00[/ame]

Thought it was Amy Winehouse when I heard it. Dunno if I'll buy it, though certainly a catchy tune. Not a bad set of pipe for a 16 year old Aussie ...


----------



## Gunny

KISS -- God of Thunder


----------



## Gunny

Hank Williams Jr -- All My Rowdy Friends Have Settled Down  (wimps  )


----------



## Shattered

Nickelback - Rock Star...


----------



## Shattered

Metallica - Seek & Destroy...


----------



## Shattered

Shinedown - .45


----------



## Gunny

Motorhead -- The Ace of Spades


----------



## Gunny

The Marshall Tucker Band -- Fire on the Mountain


----------



## Gunny

John Anderson -- Seminole Wind


----------



## Gunny

Linkin Park -- In the End


----------



## William Joyce

"Something Beautiful" by the Newsboys, who I see is a Christian group.  This song is really a dynamite pop treat, though I wouldn't call myself a big fan of Christian music.


----------



## Shattered

Journey - Open Arms...


----------



## Nemo Securus

"_Hate It Here_"  by *Wilco* awesome newer band


----------



## Shattered

Hoobastank - The Reason...


----------



## Shattered

Drowning Pool - Bodies...


----------



## Steerpike

Nemo Securus said:


> "_Hate It Here_"  by *Wilco* awesome newer band



Better than Wilco, however, is Uncle Tupelo, the band from which both Wilco and Son Volt originated 

Wilco and Son Volt are both good though.


----------



## Steerpike

I'm listening to Candlemass.  Sound is kind of low, but if you like Sabbath you might dig these guys.  This is circa early 1990s:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CrRoFT_PO3I&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CrRoFT_PO3I&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


And not to spam the thread, but here's one of my favorites by them:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qCBGZFYm1U8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qCBGZFYm1U8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## roomy

fucking marvelous it is.


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Shogun

HA!  Blackie!


tormentor is a good song.  I relish the whole 80s satan image his band had.  


If you ever get the chance to check out an obscure 80s cheese fest flick called Dungeonmaster there is a cameo worth the search.  Richard Mull from nightcourt stars in it.


fuckit.. i found a clip on youtube!

[youtube]xd36mSbmNcE[/youtube]


[youtube]TsoLb-E7oy8[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

A Touch of Gray -- The Grateful Dead


----------



## random3434

Check out these guys. They "met" through youtube, though never in person.

Tell me what you think of the lead singer, he nails Robert Plant IMO:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3r8MiqkxEs]YouTube - Virtual Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone[/ame]


----------



## jillian

O.A.R. -- shattered (Turn This Car Around)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2vY-6V8Nv8]YouTube - O.A.R. - Shattered (Turn This Car Around)[/ame]


----------



## Shattered

Evans Blue - Cold (But I'm Still Here)...


----------



## Nemo Securus

Wiser Time - Black Crowes


----------



## Glori.B

what i listened to today:


alicia keys - as i am

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/As-I-Am-Alicia-Keys/dp/B000VEYJP2]Amazon.com: As I Am: Alicia Keys: Music[/ame]


paul simon - live in central park

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Concert-Park-Paul-Simon/dp/B000002LRD]Amazon.com: Concert in the Park: Paul Simon: Music[/ame]


sublime 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Sublime/dp/B000002OZS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1217806975&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Sublime: Sublime: Music[/ame]



in that order...


----------



## Nemo Securus

Think it Over - Robert Earl Keen

Boomer's Story - Ry Cooder


----------



## Shattered

Slipknot - Everything Ends...


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO5vciT-0Jw]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - "Going To California" live @ Earl's Court '75[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN8eb6kHSuA]YouTube - Kid Rock - All Summer Long (Official Music Video & Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## random3434

jillian said:


> YouTube - Kid Rock - All Summer Long (Official Music Video & Lyrics)



That is so funny you posted this song jillian!

I heard it for the first time the other day, on the way to my brother's lake. It brought back memories of high school days, and summer nights.

I have never been a fan of Kid Rock, but I like this song for the good times it brought back to mind.


----------



## jillian

Echo Zulu said:


> That is so funny you posted this song jillian!
> 
> I heard it for the first time the other day, on the way to my brother's lake. It brought back memories of high school days, and summer nights.
> 
> I have never been a fan of Kid Rock, but I like this song for the good times it brought back to mind.



Kid Rock is actually growing on me. I like the song because it felt like such a summer song.... and I couldn't believe how clever it was to put together Werewolves of London with Sweet Home Alabama. Never would have imagined it.

I like this one, too.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kskFvErnVQ]YouTube - Kid Rock Featuring Sheryl Crow "Picture"[/ame]


----------



## Tristan

Tired of politics fighting and no one is "fighting" in sports just now, LOL.

*Mad Season - Long Gone Day*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X68HkTuF6Z4]YouTube - Mad Season - Long Gone Day[/ame]


----------



## Shattered

Meatloaf - Paradise (By The Dashboard Light)


----------



## Gunny

Freebird -- Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Glori.B

Gunny said:


> Freebird -- Lynyrd Skynyrd




earlier today, i almost blew the speakers out in my car to this one. 

looove the foo fighters 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVboOdX9icA&feature=user]YouTube - Foo Fighters - The Pretender[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DKXGpMGY_o&NR=1]YouTube - Foo Fighters - Best Of You[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Glori.B said:


> earlier today, i almost blew the speakers out in my car to this one.
> 
> looove the foo fighters
> 
> YouTube - Foo Fighters - The Pretender
> 
> 
> YouTube - Foo Fighters - Best Of You



Foo Fighters Rock


----------



## Spiritinthesky

Rolling Stones - Brown Sugar


----------



## random3434

Some Local Indiana Boys Doing an Allman Brothers Tune, they are GREAT!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_v3wu364J4]YouTube - Ain't Wastin' Time No More: Richmond, Bonham, and Richter[/ame]


----------



## William Joyce

Dance Hall Days - Wang Chung

The News - Carbon/Silicon


----------



## Tristan

Hmmm music or sports?   Screw it... fine song! lol


"Seahawks" Welcome to The Show
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeW6bPKNTPI]YouTube - Seahawks Welcome to The Show[/ame]


----------



## random3434

I love this guy, and I get to see him live in October! 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRuY49nXgA8]YouTube - Ryan Adams and The Cardinals - "Two" - Letterman[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Another Beauty:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-qOfkOc4cQ]YouTube - Dave Matthews Farm Aid 2007 Melissa[/ame]


----------



## Tristan

16 Horsepower-
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO9My5_H6dg]YouTube - 16 Horsepower - Black Soul Choir[/ame]


----------



## Tristan

Mad Season - Long Gone Day
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X68HkTuF6Z4]YouTube - Mad Season - Long Gone Day[/ame]


----------



## Anguille

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsskQV8MbjI]YouTube - MIRIAM MAKEBA[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMAHQAtUB58]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band - You Don't Love Me[/ame]


----------



## Anguille

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CJrR7nJfss]YouTube - Paris Combo - Attraction[/ame]


----------



## Shattered

Evans Blue - Cold (But I'm Still Here)...


----------



## Ninja

[youtube]xosOOiQIE4E[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9i97T9cpfY]YouTube - G. Love & Special Sauce - Cold Beverage[/ame]


----------



## eots

Dayglo Abortions - Wake Up America

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEk0gIvTbSM&feature=related]YouTube - Dayglo Abortions - Wake Up America[/ame]


----------



## Invayne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClRfnUhVjmI]YouTube - Mad Season - River Of Deceit[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Check out these guys:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D06wc-uJF9s]YouTube - Virtual Zeppelin - Moby Dick[/ame]


----------



## ZFProductions

Matt Nathansan - Bent


----------



## chloe

Fionna Apple - Not about Love


----------



## Stoner

[youtube]dU5em0R6mmI[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGC1qiKowT8]YouTube - Neil Young & Dave Matthews Band ~All Along The Watchtower ~ farm aid 9-12-99 ~ exTREmE vIDeo ~ Part 1 (Bob Dylan Cover)[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

Luissa27 said:


> YouTube - G. Love & Special Sauce - Cold Beverage





Very interesting band thanks!


MySpace.com - G Love & Special Sauce - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania - Roots Music / Blues / Hip Hop - www.myspace.com/glovespecialsauce


----------



## Luissa

I love this song!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw5Q7xbnib0]YouTube - Abba - Fernando 1976[/ame]


----------



## chloe

I Only Have Eyes for You - The Flamingos


----------



## Stoner

Davidian - Machine Head

Kick-ass fucking song.

[youtube]q3Ckw4t_YuA[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

Truthmatters said:


> Very interesting band thanks!
> 
> 
> MySpace.com - G Love & Special Sauce - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania - Roots Music / Blues / Hip Hop - www.myspace.com/glovespecialsauce


There awesome in concert! Kind of like a cross between Dave Matthews,Jack Johnson, and Sublime!


----------



## Stoner

Franklin's Tower - Grateful Dead

Easily one of their best songs.  It's off their best album, Blues For Allah.  I listen to this song a lot.  The whole album is brilliant.

[youtube]9YOrqtGIz-0[/youtube]







In another time's forgotten space
Your eyes looked from your mother's face 
Wildflower seed on the sand and stone
May the four winds blow you safely home

Chorus
Roll away the dew
Roll away the dew
Roll away the dew
Roll away the dew

I'll tell you where the four winds dwell 
In Franklin's tower there hangs a bell
It can ring, turn night to day
It can ring like fire when you lose your way

[chorus]

God save the child who rings that bell 
It may have one good ring, baby, you can't tell
One watch by night, one watch by day
If you get confused, listen to the music play

[chorus]

Some come to laugh their past away
Some come to make it just one more day
Whichever way your pleasure tends
If you plant ice, you're gonna harvest wind

[chorus]

In Franklin's tower the four winds sleep 
Like four lean hounds the lighthouse keep
Wildflower seed in the sand and wind
May the four winds blow you home again

[chorus]
[chorus]
[etc]


----------



## chloe

Comfort Eagle -CAKE

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-Ru8C5zO0s]YouTube - Comfort Eagle[/ame]


COMFORT EAGLE

We are building a religion
We are building it bigger
We are widening the corridors 
And adding more lanes

We are building a religion
A limited edition
We are now accepting callers
For these pendant key chains

To resist it is useless 
It is useless to resist it
His cigarette is burning
But he never seems to ash

He is grooming his poodle
He is living comfort eagle
You can meet at his location
But you'd better come with cash

Now his hat is on backwards
He can show you his tatoos
He is in the music business
He is calling you "DUDE!"

Now today is tomorrow 
And tomorrow today
And yesterday is weaving in and out

And the fluffy white lines
That the airplane leaves behind
Are drifting right in front
Of the waning of the moon

He is handling the money
He's serving the food
He knows about your party
He is calling you "DUDE!"

Now do you believe 
In the one big sign
The doublewide shine 
On the bootheels of your prime

Doesn't matter if you're skinny
Doesn't matter if you're fat
You can dress up like a sultan
In your onion head hat

We are building a religion
We are making a brand
We're the only ones to turn to
When your castles turn to sand

Take a bite of this apple
Mr. corporate events
Take a walk through the jungle
Of cardboard shanties and tents

Some people drink Pepsi
Some people drink Coke
The wacky morning DJ 
Says democracy's a joke

He says now do you believe 
In the one big song
He's now accepting callers
Who would like to sing along

He says, do you believe 
In the one true edge
By fastening your safety belts
And stepping towards the ledge

He is handling the money
He is serving the food
He is now accepting callers 
He is calling me "DUDE!"

Do you believe 
In the one big sign
The doublewide shine 
On the bootheels of your prime

There's no need to ask directions
If you ever lose your mind
We're behind you 
We're behind you
And let us please remind you
We can send a car to find you
If you ever lose your way

We are building a religion

We are building it bigger

We are building

A religion

A limited

Edition

We are now accepting callers...
For these beautiful...
Pendant keychains


----------



## chloe

Guns N Roses

Civil War live in Indiana

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xscsDnMoHGU]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Civil War - Indiana '91[/ame]

I.R.S.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpv1l8DsA-M]YouTube - I.R.S - GUNS N ROSE[/ame]


Better

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv_86AveMB0]YouTube - GNR - Better[/ame]


Oh My God

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfkRG9AGnnA]YouTube - guns n roses-oh my god!(chinese democracy)[/ame]


----------



## xsited1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzGWrsFp_WE]YouTube - DC Talk - I Wish We'd All Been Ready [Live][/ame]


----------



## chloe

Guns N Roses

The Catcher in the Rye

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4IXqOnSlaA]YouTube - Kingdom Hearts Pictures (Catcher In The Rye)[/ame]

Shacklers Revenge

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dos9ws2Q8j0]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Shackler's Revenge (new + high quality + lyrics)[/ame]

BUCKETHEAD

Nottingham Lace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeEFgVCC1w8]YouTube - Buckethead: Nottingham Lace[/ame]


----------



## Life_Long_Dem!

Rise Against~ ReEducation Labor ...AWESOME SONG!


----------



## Life_Long_Dem!

RISE AGAINST LYRICS
"Re-Education (Through Labor)"
Send "Re-Education (Through Labor)" Ringtone to Cell Phone
To the sound of a heartbeat pounding away
To the rhythm of the awful rusted machines
We toss and turn but don't sleep
Each breath we take makes us thieves
Like causes without rebels
Just talk but promise nothing else

We crawl on our knees for you
Under a sky no longer blue
We sweat all day long for you
But we sow seeds to see us through
'Cause sometimes dreams just don't come true
We wait to reap what we are due

To the rhythm of a time bomb ticking away
And the blare of the sirens combing the streets
Chased down like dogs we run from
Your grasp until the sun comes up

We crawl on our knees for you
Under a sky no longer blue
We sweat all day long for you
But we sow seeds to see us through
'Cause sometimes dreams just don't come true
Look now at what they've done to you

White needles buried in the red
The engine roars and then it gives
But never dies
'Cause we don't live
We just survive
On the scraps that you throw away

I won't crawl on my knees for you
I won't believe the lies that hide the truth
I won't sweat one more drop for you
'Cause we are the rust upon your gears
We are the insect in your ears
We crawl
We crawl
We crawl... all over you

We sow the seeds to see us through
Our days are precious and so few
We all reap what we are due
Under this sky no longer blue
We bring the dawn long over-due
We crawl
We crawl
We crawl... all over you

GOD THIS SONG KICKS ASS!!!!


----------



## chloe

Tony! Toni ! Tone! - I've Been Thinking Of You

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rubYKwne0yQ]YouTube - Tony! Toni ! Tone! - I've Been Thinking Of You[/ame]

One of my favoriate songs, Get your Groove on !!!!


----------



## chloe

U2 - Beautiful Day

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omFdpnSu57U]YouTube - U2 - Beautiful Day[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q04_ClDxRsk]YouTube - Elvis - Suspicious Minds[/ame]


----------



## chloe

Luissa27 said:


> YouTube - Elvis - Suspicious Minds



thats my favorite elvis song


----------



## Walkabout Jones

Right now, I'm listening to an oldie - _Abraham, Martin, and John_ by Dion.  I'm working on a story and listening to music always helps.  Usually listen to the music on my site. So I always have a wide variety to listen to and always looking for more.  Seems like people hereare  listening to a variety of music.  Got any favorites you think I should have, let me know. I'm always looking for more....change in music now to _One toke over the line_  Ok.  Enough of a break and back to work.


----------



## aztech

John Mellencamp - Our Country


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u57d4_b_YgI]YouTube - better together- jack johnson[/ame]


----------



## Dis

It's The End Of The World (As We Know It) - R.E.M.


----------



## random3434

Ah, nothing better than a little REM with Eddy Vedder right now. Listen to this song! 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XaoF8bDMcM]YouTube - R.E.M. w/ Eddie Vedder - Begin the Begin[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Echo Zulu said:


> Ah, nothing better than a little REM with Eddy Vedder right now. Listen to this song!
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - R.E.M. w/ Eddie Vedder - Begin the Begin



I actually HATE REM.. I've just had that one phrase stuck in my head since yesterday.


----------



## random3434

Dis said:


> I actually HATE REM.. I've just had that one phrase stuck in my head since yesterday.



Funny, this one has been stuck in my head all day! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AratTMGrHaQ]YouTube - Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I love this video!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1__nGvokas]YouTube - Will.i.am - "I Like to Move It" Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## eots

Animal In Man 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubMQkPzc0Fs]YouTube - Animal In Man Dead Prez[/ame]


----------



## chloe

Carole King- Smackwater Jack

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNXClKAohMA]YouTube - Carole King- Smackwater Jack[/ame]

Breaking Us In Two - Joe Jackson 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMueTqXredM]YouTube - Breaking Us In Two - Joe Jackson (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## chloe

Mad World - Gary Jules

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpjKPy64NpM]YouTube - Mad world[/ame]


----------



## chloe

Somewhere Over the Rainbow -Israel Kamakawiwo 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A2Jt4WOxN8]YouTube - Somewhere Over the Rainbow[/ame]

Dedicated to Political Chic & Gunny


----------



## chloe

Jeffree Star - Eyelash Curlers And Butcher Knives

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xygS0RPNcMI]YouTube - Jeffree Star - Eyelash Curlers And Butcher Knives[/ame]

Dedicated to all my Gays


----------



## chloe

I Like Your Hair - Scotty Vanity

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBDnHZNbjCg]YouTube - I Like Your Hair - Scotty Vanity[/ame]


----------



## Shogun

Kings of Leon - Sex on Fire 

has been tuck in my brain the last couple days.

[youtube]HHhhcKxflMY[/youtube]


----------



## chloe

Its says this video no longer available shogun?


----------



## Shogun

wierd.


[youtube]HHhhcKxflMY[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

Shogun said:


> wierd.
> 
> 
> [youtube]HHhhcKxflMY[/youtube]



Shogun, now that youtube was bought by a HUGE Corp., they have "people" who remove vids if they weren't put on by the record company and such. This one must have been removed by "Big Brother."


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sY71D2iXa0]YouTube - Jay-Z - I Just Died In Your Arms Tonight (remix)[/ame]


----------



## jaded110

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWwYj6vf3c8]YouTube - Leona Lewis - Better in Time Official Video[/ame]

Leona Lewis - Better in Time


----------



## chloe

Guns N' Roses 2008 - Chinese Democracy


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6AHnPOo9jk]YouTube - Guns N' Roses Chinese Democracy[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

chloe said:


> Guns N' Roses 2008 - Chinese Democracy
> 
> 
> YouTube - Guns N' Roses Chinese Democracy


They are not the same withour slash!


----------



## GigiBowman

Axl is starting to look like Mickey Rourke


----------



## Luissa

GigiBowman said:


> Axl is starting to look like Mickey Rourke


YOur are right but he will never be Mickey! If you have not seen Spun watch it, it is hilarious and it has quite a few bigger name stars in it and they are all meth heads!


----------



## Shogun

mickey rourke is starting to look like a golem.


----------



## Luissa

Shogun said:


> mickey rourke is starting to look like a golem.


Now that is hilarious!


----------



## elvis

Aerosmith- Chip Away The Stone from Pandora's Box


----------



## chloe

Madonna : Deeper And Deeper 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2FgSHNf9MI]YouTube - Madonna : Deeper And Deeper (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Guns & Roses - November Rain...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbkG6Za6w5s]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - November Rain (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## chloe

Dis said:


> Guns & Roses - November Rain...
> 
> YouTube - Guns N' Roses - November Rain (High Quality)



Awesome song !


----------



## Dis

Warrant - Sometimes She Cries...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfnvzfW4MhE]YouTube - Warrant - Sometimes She Cries[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Warrant - The Bitter Pill...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV-Wgvw1jq8]YouTube - Warrant - The Bitter Pill (Original Version)[/ame]


----------



## no1tovote4

*Godsmack - I Fucking Hate You*


----------



## eots

my homeboys....


  Wookiefoot @ 10KLF 2007 "Plead Insanity"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baLDf74jC-Q]YouTube - Wookiefoot @ 10KLF 2007 "Plead Insanity"[/ame]



*Plead Insanity Song Lyrics*

(Oh, no, I can't do that!)
The emperor is naked but he swears he wears the clothes
And he's making the big decisions, catching the tigers by the toes
Check out the Chicken Little Jimmy screaming skies are falling down
And where the sound of synergy stops you know nobody knows

And collectively our minds are getting lost
And I know that being crazy gets you off
So, Your Honor, I'm just part of humanity
So then I guess I get to plead insanity

Jah come from the sky and look me in my eye
He said, "Don't be afraid, it's time to testify."
They're making me alright so I don't get left behind
I just think of the almighty and he will give me peace of mind.

[funky scat break]

The emperor is naked but he swears he wears the clothes
And he's making the big decisions, catching the tigers by the toes
And if we're all just gonna drown here in our vanity
Then I guess I'm gonna plead insanity

Jah come from the sky and look me in my eye
He said, "Don't be afraid, it's time to testify."
They're making me alright so I don't get left behind
I just think of the almighty and he will give me peace of mind.

Plead insanity
I'm gonna plead insanity

Sometimes I get so frantic, sometimes I'm schizophrenic
Sometimes I get so frantic, sometimes I'm schizophrenic
Sometimes I get so frantic, sometimes I'm schizophrenic
How do you sing along with a song that's so manic?

Just today I was late for my date at the pearly gates
Because I just couldn't find transportation
I crammed before the final, I took a look at the Good Book
But I'm afraid I got lost in translation

I said, "God, you've got to be kidding me didn't you see
All of us down here drowning in our vanity?
The heroes have all been shot and the monkeys are taking over
So I guess we get to plead insanity."

I guess we get to plead insanity (x8)

(Are you programmed to speak?)
(Are you programmed)
(Are you programmed)
(Are you programmed to speak?)
(Nah, I guess not. No, I guess that'd make you a little bit too real, wouldn't it?)

(They found me guilty of saying nothing
I found them guilty of spiritual lies)

WookieFoot: Plead Insanity Lyrics


----------



## chloe

GUNS N ROSES 2008 - I.R.S.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5YSZIWq_gI]YouTube - guns n roses - IRS[/ame]

Is it true
What they say of you

Gonna call the President
Gonna call a Private Eye
Gonna get the IRS
Gonna need the FBI

There's not anymore that I can do
All the reasons that you gave
I follow you
So when you lead them in, that'll be the end of time it's true

Wouldnt be the first time I've been WRONG
Wouldnt be the last I'M SURE, I've Known
With all the rumors I can tell, 
Some things didn't work so well

Well anyway, it feels the same

When you first told me you were gone,
So long ago but I still held on
Through all the bullshit that I've had to take
I've found the truth and here's the worst yet

Wouldn't even matter the things that I say
You've made your mind up and gone anyway
And there's no use now in dragging it on
Should've seen it coming all along

Well it's true....ooh....I had,
Forgotten you

Gonna call the President
Gonna call a Private Eye
Gonna get the IRS
Gonna need the FBI

Gonna make it a federal case
Gonna wave it right down in your face
Read it baby with your morning news
With a sweet hangover
And the headlines too, now

Ah ah Ah ah

Wha you think I'm doing this all for my health?
I should've looked again then at somebody else
Feelin' like I've done way more than wrong
Feelin' like I'm living inside of this song
Feelin' like I'm just too tired to care
Feelin' like I done more than my share 
Could've been the way that I carried on
Like a broken record for so long

And I do
Ooh, oh.
I'm Gonna call the President,
I'm gonna call a private Eye
Gonna get the IRS,
Gonna need myself the FBI.

Oooh, what shall I do
If I gave my heart to you
It's such a crime you now it's true

Gonna call the president
Gonna call a private eye
Ooh, gonna get the IRS
Gonna need the FBI

Gonna make it a federal case
Gonna wave it right down in your face
Read it baby with your morning news
With the sweet hangover and the headlines too

There's not anymore that I can do


----------



## chloe

GUNS N ROSES 2008 - CHINESE DEMOCRACY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ocbYLNdJT4]YouTube - guns and roses-chinese democracy music video[/ame]



It don't really matter You're gonna find out for yourself 
No it don't really matter You're gonna leave this thing to Somebody else

If they were missionaries Real time visionaries Sitting in a Chinese stew
View my dis-infatu-ation I know that I'm a classic case 
Watch my disenchanted face Blame it on the Falun Gong 
They see the hand and you can't hold on now 
Cause it would take a lot more hate than you To stop the fascination 
Even with an iron fist More than you got to rule the nation 
When all I got is precious time

It don't really matter

Yes I'll keep it to myself 
No it don't really matter 
It's time I look around for Somebody else

Cause it would take a lot more time than you Have Got for masturbation 
Even with your iron fist More than you got to rule the nation
When all I got is precious time more than you got to fool the nation 
When all I got is precious time

It don't really matter Guess you'll find out for yourself No it don't really matter so you can hear it now from somebody else

You think you got it all locked up inside
And if you beat them enough they'll die
Its like a walk in the park from a cell
And now you're keeping your own kind in hell
When your great wall rocks blame yourself
While their arms reach up for your help And you're out of time


----------



## xsited1

"Adventures in a Yorkshire Landscape"
Bill Nelson (Be Bop Deluxe)


----------



## chloe

GNR RIR 2006 - Fortus / Finck - Guitar solo - Beautiful (christina Aguilara's Beautiful)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9lStkFoLuQ]YouTube - GNR RIR 2006 - Fortus / Finck solo - Beautiful[/ame]

I love that freakin hippie Robin Finck !


----------



## chloe

Jethro Tull: Skating Away On The Thin Ice ... (02/10/1977)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDosgkws0-c]YouTube - Jethro Tull: Skating Away On The Thin Ice ... (02/10/1977)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg2n039txnk]YouTube - bob marley - no woman no cry[/ame]

One of my top three favorite songs!


----------



## chloe

RED RED WINE (ORIGINAL)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrwFkByhlJo]YouTube - RED RED WINE (ORIGINAL)[/ame]


----------



## chloe

*angelique kidjo summertime*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7cNtjQW4Mc]YouTube - angelique kidjo summertime[/ame]


----------



## chloe

*OM NAMAH SHIVAYA BY KRISHNA DAS*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq-1bxJc7F0]YouTube - OM NAMAH SHIVAYA BY KRISHNA DAS[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Against the Wind -- Bob Seger


----------



## chloe

Steely Dan- Deacon Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inz9Sa_CVFs]YouTube - Steely Dan- Deacon Blues[/ame]


----------



## del

Take Me Back to Tulsa-Bob Wills and His Texas Playboys


----------



## chloe

Mindless Self indulgence - You'll Rebel To Anthing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RGdxexKINM]YouTube - Mindless Self indulgence - You'll Rebel To Anthing[/ame]


Mindless Self Indulgence - Stupid MF

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wR3rj6Blqg]YouTube - Mindless Self Indulgence - Stupid MF [WITH LYRICS][/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61qEzmlw1vM]YouTube - Wonderful One - Jimmy Page & Robert Plant - No Quarter[/ame]


----------



## chloe

Guns N' Roses - Civil War (Music Video)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9VhD4SccSE]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Civil War (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## chloe

guns and roses-chinese democracy music video

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ocbYLNdJT4]YouTube - guns and roses-chinese democracy music video[/ame]

2 more days until Chinese Democracy is released to the public angels YAY!


----------



## chloe

Guns n' Roses: Get in the Ring

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1afXZslc9w8]YouTube - Guns n' Roses: Get in the Ring[/ame]


----------



## chloe

Guns N' Roses - Chinese Democracy - 12 - Silkworms

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKt3Jo8DYzQ]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Chinese Democracy - 12 - Silkworms[/ame]


----------



## chloe

Guns N Roses-There Was A Time-CHINESE DEMOCRACY NEW ALBUM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHlYLxJ1C6E]YouTube - Guns N Roses-There Was A Time-CHINESE DEMOCRACY NEW ALBUM[/ame]


----------



## chloe

Axl Rose angry at Slash's Fan - 2006

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZbXoBdiVho]YouTube - Axl Rose angry at Slash's Fan[/ame]


----------



## catzmeow

This is a rarity for me.  usually, I'm all about the rock and roll, but today, I'm listening to DeBussy.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcpamvLB2JU]YouTube - Debussy Clair de Lune[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

The Who -- Behind Blue Eyes


----------



## chloe

Shacklers Revenge- Guns N Roses

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy3g0KmH4pc]YouTube - Shacklers Revenge- Guns N Roses[/ame]


----------



## chloe

This will make you Smile !  "Rum and Coca Cola"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnbWf5LE5Tg]YouTube - This will make you Smile ! RPS sings "Rum and Coca Cola"[/ame]


----------



## 007

*The Guns of Arizona ~ David John and the Comstock Cowboys*


----------



## Shadow

Rod Stewart ~ You're in My Heart

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTFKPdWw1Gc]YouTube - Rod Stewart-You're in my heart[/ame]


----------



## chloe

Try A Little Tenderness Live- Otis Redding

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UlQVhMAbwg]YouTube - Try A Little Tenderness Live- Otis Redding[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Elivs Presley~Return to Sender

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J3tdAuBJ3k]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Return To Sender[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_ufSVxM-B0]YouTube - Willie Nelson - Poncho And Lefty - Woodstock 1999[/ame]






Poncho and Lefty.


----------



## WillowTree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2rRyfzPPgg&feature=related]YouTube - Tina Turner - I Don't Wanna Fight[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7bz-WFDZkA&feature=related]YouTube - Rod Stewart & Tina Turner - It takes two[/ame]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmp5gFwt7j0&feature=related]YouTube - TINA TURNER ERIC CLAPTON What You Get What You See ROCK MIX[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Kenny Loggins~Danny's Song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ7hrDV5Blo]YouTube - Danny's Song[/ame]

Kenny Loggins~House at Pooh Corner

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzW3rb57Ks0]YouTube - Pooh Corner[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

Remember Anne Murray?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp1hjiwcOa4]YouTube - Anne Murray - Daydream Believer[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Yes , I remember Anne Murray.  Daydream Believer is one of my fave songs...

Remember The Monkees?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxz_JBuyF4I]YouTube - The Monkees - Daydream Believer[/ame]

We just got back from Christmas shopping and put in Christmas music.  Now playing

Clay Aiken~Mary did you know

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5keVc3QNhhw[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

I sure do!


----------



## Truthmatters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcXJe1-Zznk&feature=related]YouTube - Randy Newman - Political Science 101.[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScG0ilS0dgI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

WillowTree said:


> YouTube - Take It Easy-The Eagles (Live)



See now..The Eagles is my all time fave band...I'm going to have to go put their greatest hits CD on now.....see what you started. 

Eagles ~ Hole In The World

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uyF3VXODPI]YouTube - Hole In The World[/ame]


----------



## chloe

Johnny Cash - Hurt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go]YouTube - Johnny Cash Hurt[/ame]


----------



## chloe

Chicago - Beginnings

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTB4Yu0x7Ns]YouTube - Chicago - Beginnings[/ame]


Dedicated to my "hoopy"


----------



## chloe

Lynyrd Skynyrd-Tuesdays Gone-1976

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcceU3qyVzA]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Tuesdays Gone-1976[/ame]


----------



## chloe

Jeffree Star - Eyelash Curlers And Butcher Knives

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xygS0RPNcMI]YouTube - Jeffree Star - Eyelash Curlers And Butcher Knives[/ame]

Dedicated to my buddies skydancer, echozulo, catzmeow, strolingbones, kittycoder....he he and all the other posters at the board gay or straight who support gay rights.


----------



## chloe

The Doors - Touch Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PECk9A-07Pw]YouTube - The Doors - Touch Me[/ame]

The Doors Crawling King Snake Jim Morrisons Last Performance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKnnY6vdT6w]YouTube - The Doors Crawling King Snake Jim Morrisons Last Performance[/ame]

The Doors - Indian Summer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4a31FyBS_o]YouTube - The Doors - Indian Summer[/ame]


----------



## chloe

Faggot - Mindless Self Indulgance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmNFNLH_QOs]YouTube - Faggot - MSI (KH AMV)[/ame]

Dedicated to my Sweet Darling Jeffree


----------



## chloe

Manu Chao - Bongo Bong ( I dedicate this song to my dear friend Sunniman, because I always think of him when I listen to it)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m7hxzwW0qw]YouTube - Manu Chao - Bongo Bong - Video Clip[/ame]


----------



## maryjstar89

I'm listening to the killers latest album Day & Age.


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRONbnyNpu8]YouTube - Les McCann & Eddie Harris - Compared To What[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Check this guy out, he's awsome. Found him on youtube........


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_pkJc7dKvA]YouTube - Air on the G string-Electric Guitar Solo Arrangement[/ame]


----------



## jillian

The Offspring -- You're Gonna Go Far, Kid

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fRxHHZEqwpw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fRxHHZEqwpw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## pfife

Oscar Peterson - At the Stratford Shakespearean Festival


----------



## Svante

children of bodom


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLAjKtmT3lk]YouTube - Children Of Bodom - "In Your Face"[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

This is the concert I am going to in a month!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzishlyBm0I]YouTube - Flowmotion & Blake Lewis (BShorty) Crazy Beatboxing[/ame]


----------



## 007

"Pandora".... anyone else got it?


----------



## Missourian

[youtube]lDTaUCvLpRQ&feature=related[/youtube]


Gordon Lightfoot "Carefree Highway"​


----------



## RodISHI

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX1mBpsWoMI[/ame]

This Magic Moment  The Drifters


----------



## RodISHI

"Wherever You Are"
Mary Chapin Carpenter
CD: Party Doll & Other Favorites
Genre: Folk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZqxtOe-bEs]YouTube - Mary Chapin Carpenter - Wherever You Are[/ame]


----------



## RodISHI

"Like little bits of lightning"
Martina McBride
CD: Touched by an Angel
soundtrack

I Love this one!





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs70t978bvQ]YouTube - LittleBitsOfLightning[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Norwegian Wood.


----------



## RodISHI

elvis3577 said:


> Norwegian Wood.


I think I have that one on an old album.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaNQjhXhfVs]YouTube - the beatles norwegian wood very rare[/ame]


----------



## elvis

RodISHI said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Norwegian Wood.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have that one on an old album.
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaNQjhXhfVs]YouTube - the beatles norwegian wood very rare[/ame]
Click to expand...


i have my mom's mono American version of Rubber soul.  much shorter album.  I listen to the CD, though.


----------



## Dante

[youtube]v7yPRYL_Oq0[/youtube]


----------



## RodISHI

"Angel"
Lorrie Morgan
CD: To Get To You, Greatest Hits
Country

Spend all your time waiting
For that second chance
For a break that would make it okay
There's always one reason
To feel not good enough
And it's hard at the end of the day
I need some distraction
Oh beautiful release
Memory seeps from my veins
Let me be empty
And weightless and maybe
I'll find some peace tonight

In the arms of an angel
Fly away from here
From this dark cold hotel room
And the endlessness that you fear
You are pulled from the wreckage
Of your silent reverie
You're in the arms of the angel
May you find some comfort there

So tired of the straight line
And everywhere you turn
There's vultures and thieves at your back
And the storm keeps on twisting
You keep on building the lie
That you make up for all that you lack
It don't make no difference
Escaping one last time
It's easier to believe in this sweet madness oh
This glorious sadness that brings me to my knees

In the arms of an angel
Fly away from here
From this dark cold hotel room
And the endlessness that you fear
You are pulled from the wreckage
Of your silent reverie
You're in the arms of the angel
May you find some comfort there
You're in the arms of the angel
May you find some comfort here


----------



## Gunny

Savin' Me -- Nickelback


----------



## Invayne

TURN IT UP!




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLq_wie8CRc]YouTube - nine inch nails - closer (good quality)[/ame]


----------



## thorn_of_crowns

John Lennon's "Working Class Hero."


----------



## elvis

thorn_of_crowns said:


> John Lennon's "Working Class Hero."



plastic ono band, underrated album


----------



## Svante

Eppu nonmaali


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr2rC6SoCaM&feature=related]YouTube - Eppu Normaali - Tien pÃ¤Ã¤llÃ¤ taas[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Eagles - Desperado...


----------



## RodISHI

Dis said:


> Eagles - Desperado...


I think we have that one on Album and CD both:




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsLylyEoLDo]YouTube - The Eagles - Desperado (live)[/ame]




Love the new avatar Dis.


----------



## elvis

George Thorogood "one bourbon, one shot, one beer."


----------



## Missourian

*Early Morning Rain - Peter, Paul and Mary*


[youtube]rPnLK1WnXxg[/youtube]​


----------



## Shogun

Suicide & Redemption - Metallica


----------



## jillian

The Gaslight Anthem -- The '59 Sound

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G1lq40tR72Q&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G1lq40tR72Q&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

My son loves this song!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHWByjoQrR8&feature=related]YouTube - It's A New Day - will.i.am - Dipdive.com[/ame]


----------



## William Joyce

"Christmastime" by the Smashing Pumpkins.  It's weirdly alluring.


----------



## ProfessorG2

This is what I'm listening to now, later and tomorrow!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA0TTfqFZg8]YouTube - OBAMA GIRLS MAMA[/ame]​


----------



## dilloduck

Old jefferson airplane anyone ? If people are gonna protest they need to at least write good music

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bWhWMYqDNtk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bWhWMYqDNtk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## manu1959

man in the box....alice in chains.....


----------



## 007

*Hank Williams III ~ Stoned And Alone*


----------



## Luissa

William Joyce said:


> "Christmastime" by the Smashing Pumpkins.  It's weirdly alluring.



I love the Pumpkins, to bad they had to break up!


----------



## Agnapostate

That reminds me. 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xJOGq5XTojo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xJOGq5XTojo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Anguille

Great song, Agna. 

Lots of great videos in this thread, everyone!

I'd share but not many like my taste in music.


----------



## Arthur

ZZ Top Planet of Women


----------



## Arthur

Music to move furniture to:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEMI7w4xeXo&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Salsa Music Video - Orquesta D'Soul from San Francisco[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters...


----------



## Agnapostate

Metallica - Sad But True


----------



## Dis

Revelation Theory - Slowburn...


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y3CafoJ2mo&feature=PlayList&p=F4BD0D6D5DE75271&index=24]YouTube - Grateful Dead: Sugar Magnolia[/ame]


----------



## Arthur

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOIjd0fBPX0]YouTube - Violin Sue Aston Cornwall Home Coming Celtic Music Violin[/ame]


----------



## Red Dawn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNF1a-ZG1uc]YouTube - Counting Crows - A Long December[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljYkQiIrFtU]YouTube - LED ZEPPELIN GOING TO CALIFORNIA[/ame]


----------



## Agnapostate

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IxR4AweLeXE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IxR4AweLeXE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Red Dawn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbMa8DsFlV8]YouTube - Modern English- I melt with you[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlT8yeEYbMs&feature=channel_page]YouTube - Bach, J.S. - "Air" Orchestral Suite NÂ° 3 in D Major_BWV 1068[/ame]


----------



## Agnapostate

Marilyn Manson-_They Said That Hell's Not Hot_


----------



## Red Dawn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHRFZFmEq9o]YouTube - Cowboy Junkies - Sweet Jane[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EQh8cFifCK0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EQh8cFifCK0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9bKwRW0l-Qk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9bKwRW0l-Qk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EsIqEq9OFxE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EsIqEq9OFxE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q3YqaIxDp_0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q3YqaIxDp_0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Life_Long_Dem!

Is Rise Against~ Hero Of War



He said "Son, have you seen the world?
Well, what would you say if I said that you could?
Just carry this gun and you'll even get paid."
I said "That sounds pretty good."

Black leather boots
Spit-shined so bright
They cut off my hair but it looked alright
We marched and we sang
We all became friends
As we learned how to fight

A hero of war
Yeah that's what I'll be
And when I come home
They'll be damn proud of me
I'll carry this flag
To the grave if I must
Because it's a flag that I love
And a flag that I trust

I kicked in the door
I yelled my commands
The children, they cried
But I got my man
We took him away
A bag over his face
From his family and his friends

They took off his clothes
They pissed in his hands
I told them to stop
But then I joined in
We beat him with guns
And batons not just once
But again and again

A hero of war
Yeah that's what I'll be
And when I come home
They'll be damn proud of me
I'll carry this flag
To the grave if I must
Because it's a flag that I love
And a flag that I trust

She walked through bullets and haze
I asked her to stop
I begged her to stay
But she pressed on
So I lifted my gun
And I fired away

The shells jumped through the smoke
And into the sand
That the blood now had soaked
She collapsed with a flag in her hand
A flag white as snow

A hero of war
Is that what they see
Just medals and scars
So damn proud of me
And I brought home that flag
Now it gathers dust
But it's a flag that I love
It's the only flag I trust

He said, "Son, have you seen the world?
Well what would you say, if I said that you could?"


----------



## Red Dawn

My fellow Natalie Merchant fan....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJLyWomZNq8]YouTube - 10,000 Maniacs - Hey Jack Karouac / Eat for Two[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Metallica - Unforgiven...


----------



## Truthspeaker

Human Nature-Michael Jackson


----------



## Dis

Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song...


----------



## Agnapostate

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PeT8zcpaKzs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PeT8zcpaKzs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Not actually listening to the YouTube version...but you get the idea.


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea0CDieb4yM]YouTube - Hotel California Live - Eagles[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Hey Joe -- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrsWUY9HA-Y]YouTube - Neil Young ~~My My, Hey Hey (Out of the Blue) ~ 1989 ~ Summer , New York, Jones Beach.[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTd4Ykr1wdw]YouTube - Crosby, Stills, & Nash Our House[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

What Kind of Fool -- Barry Gibb and Barbara Streisand


----------



## Red Dawn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qD72NCJSkk]YouTube - The Black Crowes- Remedy[/ame]


----------



## elvis

The Who:  Boris the Spider.


----------



## random3434

This is one of my favorites-I have an album by them recorded live at the Montreux Jazz Fest in Switzerland, excellent music.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRONbnyNpu8]YouTube - Les McCann & Eddie Harris - Compared To What[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Rainbow - Stone Cold...


----------



## MarieDevine

I like Days of Elijah featuring Robin Mark because I know these are.
I like We Speak To Nations because I know we are speaking to nations.


----------



## PoliticalChic

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E5jtKuQeq0w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E5jtKuQeq0w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Meister

"Lucky Man"....Emerson, Lake, and Palmer


----------



## random3434

I love this song:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaHZNTd-YVY]YouTube - KD Lang - Constant Craving[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Warren Jamming w/Dave to a Neil Song:   




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCiLCo-LoUg]YouTube - Dave Matthews Band - Cortez the Killer - f/ Warren Haynes[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bcF6InrhMNs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bcF6InrhMNs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

call me a traditionalist, i always listen to this the first nice day in "spring"


----------



## Red Dawn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdQrP4ewXb0]YouTube - Van Halen-Hot For Teacher with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/F4DV-5d6a5g&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/F4DV-5d6a5g&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Red Dawn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzDpVSRiA7Q&feature=related]YouTube - the temptations, my girl[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJPN0x_oqGg]YouTube - Missing You John Waite Alison Krauss[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Fhf_rhhKCw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Fhf_rhhKCw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

I can't get enough of this song!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWzlD7Lc6w8]YouTube - Kanye West - Heartless[/ame]


----------



## Freemason

del said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bcF6InrhMNs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bcF6InrhMNs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> call me a traditionalist, i always listen to this the first nice day in "spring"




Excellent song and performer.  I was very lucky to have seen Skydog at a small college over in Mid.-Tn. in 1969.


----------



## Red Dawn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVdTQ3OPtGY&feature=related]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Ripple[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Grateful Dead -- A Touch of Gray


----------



## Dis

Pink Floyd - Learning To Fly...


----------



## Xenophon

Listening to this at this moment, one of my all time favortie songs.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EgbGaYTkkPU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EgbGaYTkkPU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PoliticalChic

Casta Diva by Filippa Girordano

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMwQk44cujM]YouTube - Norma Casta Diva Fillipa Giordano Prague National Theater (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## random3434

But I heard this song and I really like it:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxPcmi1U25g]YouTube - Incubus - Love Hurts (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBAasek8NR4]YouTube - Supertramp - The Logical Song[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Wings - Band On The Run...


----------



## driveby

Hendrix - Manic Depression

System of a Down - The Prison Song


----------



## Dis

driveby said:


> Hendrix - Manic Depression
> 
> System of a Down - The Prison Song



Both at the same time? Wow...


----------



## driveby

Dis said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hendrix - Manic Depression
> 
> System of a Down - The Prison Song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both at the same time? Wow...
Click to expand...




i was posting as one was ending and the next beginning.....

Now its  Fat Joe w/ lil Wayne - Make it rain


----------



## Dis

Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way...


----------



## Dis

Korn - Freak On A Leash...


----------



## driveby

Hed PE - Killin Time ......


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mXBbVc4Df8]YouTube - Metallica - Fade to Black (1985)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wI6uAOHzvo]YouTube - The mamas and the papas - California dreamin[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QPDEV13DlIs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QPDEV13DlIs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

sorry--I'm slowly regressing


----------



## Gunny

Whatcha' got on this, MFer?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKLF3-Qvk84]YouTube - Jefferson Airplane - White rabbit whit lyrics -psychedelic version[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

I sure as hell ain't gonig to try to "out-old" you -----but-----------------------

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uhUlP4wiAQo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uhUlP4wiAQo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## driveby

I can't compete with you guys on the classics....

Metallica - Crash course in brain surgey


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> I sure as hell ain't gonig to try to "out-old" you -----but-----------------------
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uhUlP4wiAQo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uhUlP4wiAQo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmV0QlRTGPM]YouTube - Bee Gees - Night Fever (live, 1997)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

driveby said:


> I can't compete with you guys on the classics....
> 
> Metallica - Crash course in brain surgey



Go fix that giant safety pin on your diaper, bud ....


----------



## Gunny

Here you go dickweed ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdQ6o9Aig9o]YouTube - Barbara Streisand & Barry Gibb "What Kind Of Fool"[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Let me show you rookies how it's done: 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dNxpsW0DMM&feature=related]YouTube - A Super Jam - Santana, Grateful Dead & Jefferson Airplane[/ame]


----------



## driveby

Gunny said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't compete with you guys on the classics....
> 
> Metallica - Crash course in brain surgey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go fix that giant safety pin on your diaper, bud ....
Click to expand...


i'm gettin there ........


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hMc8naeeSS8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hMc8naeeSS8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

 Hell---I forgot some of these even existed----brain cells are going quickly or there was TONS of stuff to remember.


----------



## Gunny

W00T!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qHX493bB3U&feature=PlayList&p=DE166E79CA41E76F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - The Troggs- Wild Thing[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk3ZN3dSeDk]YouTube - Beach Blanket Bingo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COqUjfrB8dI]YouTube - Bee Gees - How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (1971)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4tOATeQhnI]YouTube - "Vahevala" Loggins and Messina[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TLLcvWeiKw]YouTube - Del Shannon Runaway[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Fuckin' fukkin A

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_1RqyNdzbE]YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

got me with "behind blue eyes" ----tough to beat that one


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuY4MkwWURs]YouTube - Cross Canadian Ragweed - Fightin' For[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIjZE4kcg_Q]YouTube - Slow Ride- Foghat[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HQXbtlbQX70&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HQXbtlbQX70&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYG4rVHt35E]YouTube - THE SHOW MUST GO ON !!! THREE DOG NIGHT !!! LIVE 74' !!![/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N33zPpqMxtE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N33zPpqMxtE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1XcJGKEzjn4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1XcJGKEzjn4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UFR3ww00zM]YouTube - Nickelback - Savin me[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe...


----------



## Dis

Finger Eleven - Paralyzer...


----------



## Dis

Pat Benetar - Heartbreaker...


----------



## Xenophon

The legendary leslie West & Moutain

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qFhM1XZsh6o&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qFhM1XZsh6o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

The REAL 'cowbell' song.


----------



## dilloduck

Mississippi queen--good stuff !!

ok beat this

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I5zWBtWnbKE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I5zWBtWnbKE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wq5oJaqDf7U&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wq5oJaqDf7U&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

ok beat THAT Gunny !


----------



## driveby

Deftones - My own summer


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> The legendary leslie West & Moutain
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qFhM1XZsh6o&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qFhM1XZsh6o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> The REAL 'cowbell' song.



flip side of the 45

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1aPCJzYr12Y&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1aPCJzYr12Y&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTveTi1jT9s]YouTube - Lifer's Group "The Real Deal"[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

I wonder if they are 'over rated.'


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yA7iGxV6rt4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yA7iGxV6rt4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Xenophon

John Foggerty is always worth listening too.


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yOvGa-8-Lns&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yOvGa-8-Lns&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

Best Woodstock performance ???

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XnamP4-M9ko&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XnamP4-M9ko&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hUokMbJC3P8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hUokMbJC3P8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o2OxLyts-zE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o2OxLyts-zE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP77jXqjHlU&feature=related]YouTube - Jefferson Airplane Saturday Afternoon Woodstock 1969[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NTMrUj6ufgM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NTMrUj6ufgM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

Shit I had a lot of fun back in the day !!


----------



## del

but wait, there's more
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LBdeCxJmcAo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LBdeCxJmcAo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## jillian

well, since we're all listening to Woodstock

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LBdeCxJmcAo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LBdeCxJmcAo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## jillian

lol...


----------



## del

dilloduck said:


> Shit I had a lot of fun back in the day !!



i did too, probably.


----------



## dilloduck

jillian said:


> lol...



copy cats


----------



## dilloduck

del said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit I had a lot of fun back in the day !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did too, probably.
Click to expand...


You did--I remember you telling me 47 times now. ( maybe that was Gunny---nm )


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsnUu71Viyo]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie - Coming Into Los Angeles - Woodstock 1969[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/piUWIqWSthA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/piUWIqWSthA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

City of New Orleans !! 
good pick Del----still hope for you yet.


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WayzmX0WQvg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WayzmX0WQvg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqxTX0iv1nQ]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix's Star Spangald Banner/Purple Haze at Woodstock[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1EacQEhrbBQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1EacQEhrbBQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

del said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1EacQEhrbBQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1EacQEhrbBQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]




Big score--hung around these dudes in Hawaii while I lived there--sorry--I know-- name dropper.


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lUseW_yJkpg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lUseW_yJkpg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

HOMOPHOBE WARNING !

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XAwtSlxUbms&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XAwtSlxUbms&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

dilloduck said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1EacQEhrbBQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1EacQEhrbBQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big score--hung around these dudes in Hawaii while I lived there--sorry--I know-- name dropper.
Click to expand...


 i used to clean pot on their album covers
we're tight.


----------



## elvis

dilloduck said:


> HOMOPHOBE WARNING !
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XAwtSlxUbms&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XAwtSlxUbms&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



we had "you're my best friend" played at our wedding.


----------



## dilloduck

del said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1EacQEhrbBQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1EacQEhrbBQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big score--hung around these dudes in Hawaii while I lived there--sorry--I know-- name dropper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i used to clean pot on their album covers
> we're tight.
Click to expand...


ok--I may be receptive if you wanna pitch some woo.


----------



## del

dilloduck said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big score--hung around these dudes in Hawaii while I lived there--sorry--I know-- name dropper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used to clean pot on their album covers
> we're tight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok--I may be receptive if you wanna pitch and woo.
Click to expand...



uhh, no


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HNzmrEgz_GI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HNzmrEgz_GI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB_qmRjetdE&feature=related]YouTube - Crosby Stills Nash & Young - Southern Man - Live 2000[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R7SlkS8wGrI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R7SlkS8wGrI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T_xT5HSbYlg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T_xT5HSbYlg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T_xT5HSbYlg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T_xT5HSbYlg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8g1lZz0V6rw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8g1lZz0V6rw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qxXCbRpaoFY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qxXCbRpaoFY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0xT6rTmsn1Y&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0xT6rTmsn1Y&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JOO8-Jp-xsg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JOO8-Jp-xsg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tQA9HdmKeoo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tQA9HdmKeoo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LXx0qrasdTE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LXx0qrasdTE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dqW3zGeeIUU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dqW3zGeeIUU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K27d7Ut5bXo]YouTube - korn - freak on a leash[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Excellent Song. With Warren Haynes. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-qOfkOc4cQ&feature=channel_page]YouTube - Dave Matthews Farm Aid 2007 Melissa[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Listening to this right now

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v1hiF5c1HE8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v1hiF5c1HE8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_QntXc-c4]YouTube - Drowning Pool - Bodies (Let The Bodies Hit The Floor)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJF6xT2Y9gU]YouTube - Black Label Society - Stillborn[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n0s4_PKJKbU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n0s4_PKJKbU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDaDtHMgVxM]YouTube - LACUNA COIL - Our Truth[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2vJUadjdmo]YouTube - Wagon Wheel -- Old Crow Medicine Show[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3J8xvvvI5A]YouTube - Spineshank - New Disease[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0g-3kYRzXI]YouTube - Johnny Cash - Cocaine Blues With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wlLR_bFryAo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wlLR_bFryAo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Posted from "old people's jail"


----------



## dilloduck

and take THIS too !!!!!!!

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CmuPrk9kgWA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CmuPrk9kgWA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Said1

Make sure it's loud, this guy rocks out, man!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy3knGGzZr8]YouTube - Stompin' Tom Connors - Big Joe Mufferaw (Live 2005)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Said1 said:


> Make sure it's loud, this guy rocks out, man!
> 
> YouTube - Stompin' Tom Connors - Big Joe Mufferaw (Live 2005)



WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Said1

The Spuds are big on the back of Bud's rig they're from Prince Edward Island . 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNEg65rlnu4]YouTube - Stompin' Tom Connors - Bud The Spud (Live 2005)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Im' sorry Said but that dude is John Wayne.--not Johnny Cash.


----------



## Said1

dilloduck said:


> Im' sorry Said but that dude is John Wayne.--not Johnny Cash.



He's an icon. He can captures the _real _character of every place he sings about.


----------



## Said1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBc7mK5iAH0]YouTube - Orange Sky[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

I'm streaming   RadioNonsense Home Page 
Zappa is playing now. 

They play every type and style of music from everywhere in the world, folk, rock, jazz, classical and some comedy thrown in for good measure.

Just changed to "Velvet Underground" as I type.


----------



## Amanda

[youtube]Df53LWQuezQ[/youtube]


----------



## Xenophon

Some gordon lightfoot

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2DjqB0SO9M]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvoKuQeSbFs]YouTube - Dayglo Abortion Black Sabbath[/ame]


----------



## Agnapostate

My Spanish teacher used to play his shitty Juanes music constantly. (Of course, Spanish was my first language, but...school is stupid.) I figured that I might as well listen voluntarily.

[youtube]WhqTtpaaFdc[/youtube]


----------



## edthecynic

Streaming Smooth Jazz Expressions - Smooth and Brazilian Jazz one of the better smooth jazz stations. Not as repetitious as others and they also include some Jazz Rock Fusion groups like Passport and Stanley Clarke, etc.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vkIEG1M4ZA]YouTube - Passport ~ Ostinato[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQAMT5QWtIw]YouTube - School Days (stanley clarke)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53n2LeCU-Go&feature=related]YouTube - Tupac Shakur-In The Air Tonight remix (ft. Phil Collins)[/ame]


----------



## Agnapostate

Well, I don't know what the hell's up with embedding. But I did have a look at Eminem's newest, mainly because I heard that Bill O'Lielly hated it:

[youtube]15L7I2ExAJY[/youtube]

I don't know what it is with these embedding problems. If O'Lielly hated it, he must have been displeased by the fact that there was no mention of loofahs or falafels.


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F-kMVqLdf8]YouTube - DEFTONES - Bored[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3mnPHdlp08]YouTube - Cocaine Carolina Johnny Cash and David Allen Coe[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMzoqpyUbhg]YouTube - Canned Heat: Amphetamine Annie[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cD3ROznxyI]YouTube - Moody Blues Go Now[/ame]

For my listening enjoyment
Moody Blues first # 1 hit...and quite different from the classic Moody Blues Sound


----------



## edthecynic

Meister said:


> YouTube - Moody Blues Go Now
> 
> For my listening enjoyment
> Moody Blues first # 1 hit...and quite different from the classic Moody Blues Sound



That song brings back memories. I had a Wire Recorder back then and "Go Now" was the first song I ever recorded off the radio. The sound quality was terrible, but then again, so was musical sound quality on AM radio back then.


----------



## edthecynic

Trance Lucid 

Track 6 "Jorge and Juan Carlos"
StumbleAudio (2 million+ music tracks to discover)

Tracks 3 and 1 are also good.


----------



## Jon

[youtube]JCZfJ5ai07U[/youtube]


----------



## Agnapostate

[youtube]ZYVygtZyQeo[/youtube]


----------



## Phate

Notorious Thugs - B.I.G


----------



## Dis

Leper Messiah - Metallica...

(Yeah, I know it's old.  So's my MP3 player).


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajVLfxD58Is[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Quhj6PEboCU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STWSTgfMruc[/ame]


----------



## random3434

I swear Gunny, if you post "Color my World".............................. 



Or "White Wedding" 

"Back in Black"


But some Deep Purple would be cool.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TboFZCptbqU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM6UCk43js0&feature=PlayList&p=E426F98040AC631E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjOQ9r35uiU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-XfthjK-bk&feature=PlayList&p=E426F98040AC631E&index=14&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGMHSbcd_qI&feature=PlayList&p=8D960D111F2925F0&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=16[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KduxC-rafTE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> I swear Gunny, if you post "Color my World"..............................
> 
> 
> 
> Or "White Wedding"
> 
> "Back in Black"
> 
> 
> But some Deep Purple would be cool.



Gunny doesn't do AC/DC.

Color My World?


----------



## random3434

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVbGnspgy_8[/ame]

LOL


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AofzLsvTsM0&feature=PlayList&p=5A9CE8590063D335&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aIhh9nFYv4[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7C90sLh5Ok[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMJ-A1n951Y[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMJ-A1n951Y



Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.  Not in...15 years have I heard that.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImrtZRrS70w&feature=PlayList&p=52D446F9BD455402&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=35[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdz_G1VGJ4c[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJIiWpgZ3nE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEG0-3xlAkg&feature=PlayList&p=80161E91875F26C6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0ns8t9iQck[/ame]


----------



## Jon

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0ns8t9iQck



Fucking awesome song.


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fX5USg8_1gA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fX5USg8_1gA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NB_YKpo3qA8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NB_YKpo3qA8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BthCLLO-PY0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dp4339EbVn8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dp4339EbVn8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DPQJQbef8e8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DPQJQbef8e8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6MQYn-GvGOM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6MQYn-GvGOM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dis

del said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6MQYn-GvGOM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6MQYn-GvGOM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Wow.. That actually made me smile.. Haven't heard it in years.  Thank you..


----------



## del

Dis said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6MQYn-GvGOM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6MQYn-GvGOM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. That actually made me smile.. Haven't heard it in years.
Click to expand...


me either, and it had the same effect.


----------



## jillian

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kIEyurK7Ge4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kIEyurK7Ge4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dis

Kansas - Point Of Know Return...


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRDi67G0Siw[/ame]


----------



## manu1959

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C2SkcC3TXc[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ti9idACUq4[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeaJNU9d5c4[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYwll7N9wjI[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWBRg2V_EWI[/ame]


----------



## Phate

I am listening to absolutely nothing other than the god damn ringing sound in my ears that have been there for the last 12 hours.


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1c14Z0YUTU[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvKtxTsVoMo[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

Gorillaz! O' Green World .... random selection!


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGpBRyXapuA[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Freaking Great Song!  






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ[/ame]


----------



## Red Dawn

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-AYAv0IoWI[/ame]


----------



## driveby

a rare one ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntBpwvKRzEs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntBpwvKRzEs[/ame]


Favorite line " I walked up to these siamese twins and asked to have a threesome, told 'em two heads are better than one, plus i respect how y'all roll together as one".......


----------



## Phoenix

Crummy video - good songs:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kv3aT56Dvg[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEG0-3xlAkg[/ame]


----------



## k2skier

In the CD player in the car right now...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JFvOhRrHn0&feature=PlayList&p=1319AA345218DED6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Mmmmm ... Delbert McClinton and Paul Thorn ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dybRBPX4njo[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5IOXGxHOLI[/ame]

Will you comfort me, in my time of need?
Can you take away the pain of a hurtful deeds?
Cause when we need it most, there's no rain at all
And the dust just settles right there on the feed

Will you say to me a little rains gonna come
When the sky can't offer none to me
Cause I will come for you
When my days are through
And I'll let your smile just off and carry me

Cause when the calm comes down
I take the truck on into town
And buy whatever we can't seem to grow
I work these hands to bleed cause I got mouths to feed
And I got 15 dollars hid above the stove

Will you say to me a little rains gonna come
When the sky can't offer none to me
Cause I will come for you
When my days are through
And I'll let your smile just off and carry me

Cause it ain't like it was on back in those days
When everyone would offer up a hand
These old bones are worn
I've grown tired some
And I know my time is surely gonna come

Will you comfort me in my time of need
Can you take away the pain of hurtful deeds
Cause I will comfort you when my days are through
And I'll let your smile just off and carry me

Lord we married young and stayed where we came from
And gave those children everything we had
Will you stay with me, in my time of need?
Though it seems we had such little time for us

Will you say to me a little rains gonna come
When the sky can't offer none to me
Cause I will come for you
When my days are through
And I'll let your smile just off and carry me


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BGyrWBK1xos&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BGyrWBK1xos&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H48TJA_vSk0[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XTDpsOY2dX4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XTDpsOY2dX4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Kings of Leon, good stuff

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D9sMj9tTOKI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D9sMj9tTOKI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]​


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1OnCr56JoI[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HV0XVWLGmnw[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy8qUnBEfes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Good post Gunny!


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> Good post Gunny!



That video is hilarious.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAeuR54DDts&feature=PlayList&p=C0B7A8C6532C2639&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=24[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psodrlWM8VM&feature=PlayList&p=894F931D4F4065F8&index=0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good post Gunny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That video is hilarious.
Click to expand...


Indeed.

Although Brad Paisley has some of the funniest country videos ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GcVnhNjWV0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GcV...A6A991A58&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1




Great minds run amok .... errrrr, think alike.  



This is one of my favorites ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8O3Plt8DyMk[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good post Gunny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That video is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Although Brad Paisley has some of the funniest country videos ...
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GcVnhNjWV0[/ame]
Click to expand...



I just wonder how you approach someone like that.  "Hey dude, want a play a loser geek in a video?"


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ckDhIN1RLg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> That video is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Although Brad Paisley has some of the funniest country videos ...
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GcVnhNjWV0[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just wonder how you approach someone like that.  "Hey dude, want a play a loser geek in a video?"
Click to expand...


Very carefully?  Hoping they have as good a sense of humor as you thought?


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZgLDUDn3Fc&feature=PlayList&p=B659C1B59F966FDC&index=5[/ame]


----------



## Burp

Teardrop - Massive Attack

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG8eQBSp9Ao[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RWbW29nmU4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rCaU3DZ5AQ[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMB4xtnFlvo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6F3kFyg3wQ4&feature=PlayList&p=0E2807EBC1724B79&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yyri5lL8BWo&playnext=2&p=0E2807EBC1724B79&index=15&feature=PlayList&playnext_from=PL&ytsession=k67ANhCz78BggVqz_6srvs3iHtYB1JyXTDzR549xzTrX7L45osG2KuSo99djH7iM6S4swiwJILV6bQU6DZX6i0OVwMlr_XjzH-rt_pTJtGXRl6fRUTNmrpBXen0lgEYJCQtoLQr7p7ZIlk8fuTgdvFr_Iy54sqzz7XTscLg6hYQ6ozfbb9rcmalFuoZ35n7RU9Vc01TtYoDN1cww-w2W7DGjxzcEYd3imNRmVNfTkbj60j5W9-HwgAea6fIiR_eo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEl-OR72v2M&feature=PlayList&p=6D87D4813BC62489&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=29[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7kjlq09SbE&feature=PlayList&p=1DAD09FE7505DBE4&index=2[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05PBA_F23hg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

From Bat III album -

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ykq7fMyUrPU[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kWdqPXo2GjQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kWdqPXo2GjQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rG9FuauBRDc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rG9FuauBRDc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kWdqPXo2GjQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kWdqPXo2GjQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Cool song, duck.


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rG9FuauBRDc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rG9FuauBRDc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Excellent!

Let it henceforth be known that MeatLoaf posts will always get pos reps ... as long as I haven't already given too man reps to the poster recently, which is your case, duck.  Sorry.


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rG9FuauBRDc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rG9FuauBRDc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> Let it henceforth be known that MeatLoaf posts will always get pos reps ... as long as I haven't already given too man reps to the poster recently, which is your case, duck.  Sorry.
Click to expand...


no biggie-----I like the guy. Powerful


----------



## dilloduck

she's hotter tho

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aLzrRAs8fdc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aLzrRAs8fdc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> no biggie-----I like the guy. Powerful




He is the man.



here's a newer version of an older song, by another of my faves:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjH3pUW8BTw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Meatloaf rocks!

So does Freddie...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D99n9f3vU4[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Coyote said:


> Meatloaf rocks!
> 
> So does Freddie...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D99n9f3vU4




working on a fat motif I see


----------



## Coyote

dilloduck said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meatloaf rocks!
> 
> So does Freddie...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D99n9f3vU4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working on a fat motif I see
Click to expand...


nah...I love fat bottomed girls...they make the rocking world go 'round


----------



## dilloduck

Coyote said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meatloaf rocks!
> 
> So does Freddie...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D99n9f3vU4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working on a fat motif I see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nah...I love fat bottomed girls...they make the rocking world go 'round
Click to expand...


gotcha--no hood ornament connection.


----------



## Coyote

dilloduck said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in this case
> 
> 
> 
> working on a fat motif I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah...I love fat bottomed girls...they make the rocking world go 'round
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gotcha--no hood ornament connection.
Click to expand...


Not in this case...I love Queen


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3JyW_rUkYHQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3JyW_rUkYHQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UWfxuzJYNgY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UWfxuzJYNgY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1Ft833vCPPo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1Ft833vCPPo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6pCDs_0zbNo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6pCDs_0zbNo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NyCJaN9-nmc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NyCJaN9-nmc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/69MdFeeUEWU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/69MdFeeUEWU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

Poison tonight ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SsV_-EASok[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHUd896Sur0[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14IRDDnEPR4[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP_9BA6oMXc[/ame]


Three Dog Night    Family Of Man


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YUuyzQDmjY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Musical mecca, eh Coyote?  


Currently caressing my eardrums ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCKN7XqSQw8[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Coyote said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14IRDDnEPR4



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc[/ame]

the original


----------



## Coyote

Eve said:


> *Musical mecca, eh Coyote?*
> 
> 
> Currently caressing my eardrums ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCKN7XqSQw8



Indeed....I've died and gone to heaven....


Meatloaf has such a sexy voice


----------



## Coyote

elvis3577 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14IRDDnEPR4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc[/ame]
> 
> the original
Click to expand...



Nice - I actually like it better in German!


----------



## Coyote

Dailymotion - Joan Baez: Caleb Meyers (alb.- Dark Chords on a big guitar) - a Musique video


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5Og_YsaXt4[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JANcTGe2AXo[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDpApPu-3HQ[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq4z3Q5HMpY[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzS6GIwZ1EU&feature=related[/ame]

Leon Jams the ivories!!!


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hjy7RAu8TJ4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGWIF2etht8[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn9hFb-Kr74&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BYny9l20wc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7eEp4DHtgM[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

Hank Jr. and Kid Rock
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlPsJc6-Qxo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZLnjuTb-do&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UB_LNGOvVPQ[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HU-C4Wost8[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Bxv_HLwT7U&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Bxv_HLwT7U&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## k2skier

submarinepainte said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGWIF2etht8



ZZ Top, the only fan club I've ever joined, I have almost all their albums, but jeez they're getting old.

This one should make most repubs vomit, catchy tune but Michael Franti rocks (and souls).

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd9xU8cw1JE[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7P7qmkpqMY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dNxpsW0DMM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHgsN[/ame]

Wish I could find a better version - sucko video, but I love the song....


Warren Zevon, a talent sadly missed....


----------



## Dis

Styx - Renegade...


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo829TJGX54[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

This is what I will listening to this weekend at The Gorge minus Jerry. I cannot wait!\

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVdTQ3OPtGY[/ame]


----------



## catzmeow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqtlcHiSHTE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

Jimmy Buffett live from Las Vegas.

And I do mean "live." Streaming on Radio Margaritaville as we speak...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aDOwSnz1Kc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRZumd8uFZI[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC5ecWH8QgM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC5ecWH8QgM[/ame]


----------



## Korimyr the Rat

Last three on the playlist:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obXsstZWDz8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obXsstZWDz8[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhONBkV6Aak"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhONBkV6Aak[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGzKGigw1fg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGzKGigw1fg[/ame]​


----------



## Agnapostate

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUEmy99XDF0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Here you go, men - a new theme song:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwSoYhJ9NkE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6U-TGahwvs]YouTube - Bob Marley - Stir it up[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t_1blRfFIU]YouTube - Have You Ever Loved A Woman (Live) -Derek and the Dominos[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uXXbGLEl8qs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uXXbGLEl8qs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Midnight Marauder

This one:

http://eipnetworks.com/twitchy.mp3


----------



## Phoenix

I like the vocals better on MeatLoaf's version but his isn't on YouTube.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep5oNzx6qG4]YouTube - Pandora's Box - 02 - Original Sin[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7HPqi5uVeo]YouTube - Hollies - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VMSGrY-IlU]YouTube - Kingston Trio - M. T. A.[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRNTQvXSsfA[/ame]


----------



## Dr Grump

.


----------



## Gunny

Dr Grump said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a1uV5oHMPoA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a1uV5oHMPoA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Wow.  Not sure I can play that on guitar ....


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww3VsRBJeyk&feature=PlayList&p=B8AAD5EBB453B05F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=19]YouTube - Deryl Dodd things are fixin to get real good[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30UtwNrDXtE&feature=related]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band-Lost And Found[/ame]


----------



## Hammerhead

Iron Maiden = Rime of the Ancient Mariner


----------



## Dr Grump

Gunny said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a1uV5oHMPoA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a1uV5oHMPoA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Not sure I can play that on guitar ....
Click to expand...


For some reason it's not embedding for me..tried to delete, but no delete function!


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3_7ph6XK-g&feature=channel]YouTube - Gary Allan - Smoke Rings In The Dark[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2AJvhrAlRM&feature=PlayList&p=13826CAE2A1C71A2&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=35]YouTube - "Fire on the Mountain" - The Marshall Tucker Band[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEBgRF1hkDA&feature=PlayList&p=D8AB623D974A72F6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=23]YouTube - Foster & Lloyd "Texas In 1880"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BwQZLBYGVU]YouTube - Styx "Snowblind" James Young Tommy Shaw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHvftcuqx6I]YouTube - BoDeans "Good Things" 4/17/09[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

Clapton and Winwood Live on PBS right now


----------



## brewerboy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_FGt8KKHWA]YouTube - Gaelic Storm - Born to Be A Bachelor[/ame]

This song is a GREAT argument why a guy shouldnt marry


----------



## brewerboy

Eve said:


> YouTube - Kingston Trio - M. T. A.





Thanks for posting that, ya made my night.

Memories of the old man.

But heres my question: Why doesnt Charlies wife just toss em the extra nickel or whatever when she goes to the station at a quarter past 2?


----------



## brewerboy

Shattered said:


> Kid Rock - Devil Without A Cause...



Fuckin badass tune.

"You knew I was coming cause you heard my name....."


----------



## brewerboy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeyofN_LZnA]YouTube - Third Eye Blind - Third Eye Blind - Semi-Charmed Life[/ame]

The best song about the worst drug


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoBlryfjlCc&feature=PlayList&p=20A4FDB1D9C663A0&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=46]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark: .[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

brewerboy said:


> Thanks for posting that, ya made my night.
> 
> Memories of the old man.
> 
> But heres my question: Why doesnt Charlies wife just toss em the extra nickel or whatever when she goes to the station at a quarter past 2?



I wondered that too.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjSC8vpmAKQ]YouTube - Dwight Yoakam[/ame]


----------



## RodISHI

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQtWYPIDiXE]YouTube - Please Remember - LeAnn Rimes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTH3e46ix9k]YouTube - BR5 49 Cherokee Boogie[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrqZYtPc9TE&feature=related]YouTube - Turn It On Turn It Up Turn Me Loose[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mrNGfQdQWY]YouTube - The Mavericks - What A Crying Shame[/ame]


----------



## RodISHI

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYIyJ5NuBvc]YouTube - ABBA - Arrival[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

RodISHI said:


> YouTube - ABBA - Arrival



Abba?


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41YZG5ZKrL0&feature=PlayList&p=C2A52CA4715AF30B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=22]YouTube - Pour Some Sugar on me by Def Leopard[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q233CxlIZtk&feature=PlayList&p=2081A8F5B4860CA1&index=0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8jJ1ORIOes&NR=1]YouTube - Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade Of Pale[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwyZGih8amQ]YouTube - Metallica-Motorbreath[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MKVo7Ixjt4]YouTube - Stuck in the middle with you[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jnW8gLdqqJI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jnW8gLdqqJI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

Grew up listening to this guy ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6Uq5VHGuPA]YouTube - Jimmy Dean - I Won't Go Hunting With You Jake[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

I like this rendition:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP7AqoSQPHk]YouTube - Robert Plant & Alison Krauss - Black Dog ( Live - Crossroads )[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fJKt-DhII_4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fJKt-DhII_4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nGQioxzli-w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nGQioxzli-w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Collective Soul - LOVE, LOVE, _LOVE_ them
Jars of Clay
Yes (listening to "Leave It" at the moment)
Matchbox 20
Fall Out Boy
All American Rejects


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1LzlJe9_AxM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1LzlJe9_AxM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

Saw an ad on TV and this dang song hasn't left my noggin since ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW2J_UZ8lQU]YouTube - Quiet Riot - Cum On Feel The Noize[/ame]


This one too ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_E-XFrcGZM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWOMuvTQg3U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMkFjYRWM4M]YouTube - Angie - The Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3ORwO5xDUE]YouTube - Get Over It (Eagles)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HziMQJGr4FQ]YouTube - John Denver Potter''s Wheel[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-BITZJbAq0]YouTube - The girl from yesterday[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]gwB2KZzDTDE[/youtube]


----------



## xotoxi

My laptop fan.

A ticking clock.

The static on the baby monitor.

The tapping of computer keyboard.

A loud fart.

The click of my mouse buttons.


----------



## hjmick

[youtube]tn7l0FJMQD0[/youtube]​


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86rWuW1CuXA&feature=PlayList&p=86E0C718014DCCEF&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - The Nanny_The Tart With Heart. part 1[/ame]




{my daughter is watching this on tv and I can hear that whiny voice }


----------



## dilloduck

and you felt the need to share that nasal nanny with us  ????


----------



## brewerboy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m9kYvptfUk]YouTube - Hold My Hand-Hootie & The Blowfish (Live in the X Lounge II)[/ame]


----------



## random3434

dilloduck said:


> and you felt the need to share that nasal nanny with us  ????



Hey, if I have to listen to it..>EVERY FREAKING NIGHT FROM 11-12..........SO DO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dilloduck

Echo Zulu said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you felt the need to share that nasal nanny with us  ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if I have to listen to it..>EVERY FREAKING NIGHT FROM 11-12..........SO DO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


oh-------well that's fair I guess.               NOT


----------



## hjmick

[youtube]jw7qzpSwucc[/youtube]​


----------



## brewerboy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX-KjkdDozQ&feature=PlayList&p=612555AE8E12310D&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=47]YouTube - Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls (music video)[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you felt the need to share that nasal nanny with us ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if I have to listen to it..>EVERY FREAKING NIGHT FROM 11-12..........SO DO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

 
A.  Why do you have to listen to it?  Have you no control over your offspring?  You should say to her - "No Nanny!  PERIOD!  Wipe that look off your face young lady!  I BROUGHT YOU INTO THIS WORLD AND I CAN TAKE YOU OUT OF IT!"

B.  What kind of taste in TV shows does your daughter have?  (Question withdrawn...already answered:  POOR!)

C.  What is your daughter doing awake at this hour anyway?  Only losers are still awake now.


----------



## brewerboy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8G5eGicdaI]YouTube - "Heavy Things" by Phish[/ame]

I'm in a weird mood tonight as you may be able to tell


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1JZly_jHeQ]YouTube - Bob Dylan Johnny Cash-Girl from the North Country (Restored)[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[youtube]tNrM7DnYz4Y[/youtube]​
I'm in my usual mood tonight.


----------



## brewerboy

Obsessed much hjmick?


----------



## hjmick

brewerboy said:


> Obsessed much hjmick?



Obsessed? Naw, just a big Buffett fan who won't make a show this year. Luckily, he does broadcast his concerts over the Web.


----------



## brewerboy

hjmick said:


> brewerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessed much hjmick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessed? Naw, just a big Buffett fan who won't make a show this year. Luckily, he does broadcast his concerts over the Web.
Click to expand...


I hear ya.

I'm a big Jack Johnson fan myself, unfortunately, he's only doing two shows this summer.....in Munich and Amsterdam 

My girl and I drove 14 hours one way to see em last summer, lol.

Doesnt Buffett own LandShark beer?


----------



## hjmick

brewerboy said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brewerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessed much hjmick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessed? Naw, just a big Buffett fan who won't make a show this year. Luckily, he does broadcast his concerts over the Web.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear ya.
> 
> I'm a big Jack Johnson fan myself, unfortunately, he's only doing two shows this summer.....in Munich and Amsterdam
> 
> My girl and I drove 14 hours one way to see em last summer, lol.
> 
> Doesnt Buffett own LandShark beer?
Click to expand...


Landshark Lager, Margaritaville Tequila, assorted frozen foods, salsa, restaurants in various states, and he is lending his brand to a hotel and casino in Biloxi. He has built an empire on one song and knows his fans are to thank for it.

I haven't Jack Johnson, but I do know that he is fond of JB's song "A Pirate Looks at Forty." He's covered more than once and shared the stage with Jimmy a couple of time doing the song. So he can't be bad.


----------



## brewerboy

hjmick said:


> brewerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessed? Naw, just a big Buffett fan who won't make a show this year. Luckily, he does broadcast his concerts over the Web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya.
> 
> I'm a big Jack Johnson fan myself, unfortunately, he's only doing two shows this summer.....in Munich and Amsterdam
> 
> My girl and I drove 14 hours one way to see em last summer, lol.
> 
> Doesnt Buffett own LandShark beer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Landshark Lager, Margaritaville Tequila, assorted frozen foods, salsa, restaurants in various states, and he is lending his brand to a hotel and casino in Biloxi. He has built an empire on one song and knows his fans are to thank for it.
> 
> I haven't Jack Johnson, but I do know that he is fond of JB's song "A Pirate Looks at Forty." He's covered more than once and shared the stage with Jimmy a couple of time doing the song. So he can't be bad.
Click to expand...


LOL. I wasnt aware that Jack has covered JB. Look em up, he's pretty chill. Mellow music. Ya cant miss.

I love musicians who are humble and give appreciation to their fans. Nothing better.

Calling it a night dude. Have a good one.


----------



## hjmick

Hell, it's like tomorrow for you. Get some sleep.


----------



## Amanda

AFI - Love Like Winter

I find this song very moving and kinda mystical, give it a listen. 

[youtube]82QfoYvXLW4[[/youtube]​


----------



## KittenKoder

Wierd Al ... It's All About the Pentiums!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Soundgarden

Fell On Black Days.....now

Blue on Black by Kenny Wayne Shepherd


----------



## KittenKoder

Beck - Que Onda Guero ... however the hell you spell that.


----------



## editec

Odd you should ask as I seldom listen to music except when called upon by somebody on this board to cast a vote for some music or the other.

Thanks to my searching for "Funky Town" for another thread, I decided to listen to Donna Summers.

She worked hard for her money, honey.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd4PeXrGKEs&feature=related"]YouTube - Donna Summer - She Works Hard For The Money[/ame]

God bless the working girls.


----------



## Skull Pilot

disco sucks


----------



## Shogun

Robert Miles - Dreamland

it's a good album if you are into electronic music.  Here is a lil bit...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSPLGzQz97M]YouTube - Robert Miles One and One[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo254dLSh-o[/ame]


----------



## 007

Nothing.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYXhabhEogA]YouTube - yellow brick road turns blue[/ame]


----------



## random3434

An oldie, but a goodie! 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXvwamBtGTM]YouTube - Aerosmith Same Old Song And Dance Live High quality[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Music forum must be overcrowded what with all those YouTube videos in it...

See..I'd never imply that JB's ignorant ass is too stupid to put something where it belongs because he/she's too busy talking out his/her ass..


----------



## DamnYankee

xotoxi said:


> My laptop fan.
> 
> A ticking clock.
> 
> The static on the baby monitor.
> 
> The tapping of computer keyboard.
> 
> A loud fart.
> 
> The click of my mouse buttons.



Hmmm....
My laptop fan.
The tapping of computer keyboard.
The click of my mouse buttons.
My Music files.

3 for 6 ain't bad....


----------



## 007

Dis said:


> Music forum must be overcrowded what with all those YouTube videos in it...
> 
> See..I'd never imply that JB's ignorant ass is too stupid to put something where it belongs because he/she's too busy talking out his/her ass..



I was just going to say something similar, (minus the ass talking bit).... shouldn't this thread be in the music section?


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQhOsEESX1w]YouTube - "Angel Boy" - Tim McGraw[/ame]


----------



## tigerbob

Our new basset puppy is chewing one of my wife's shoes and making a contented growling noise.


----------



## Phoenix

tigerbob said:


> Our new basset puppy is chewing one of my wife's shoes and making a contented growling noise.



Basset and beagle pups are some of the cutest in the world.  Perhaps not as much when chewing one's shoes though.


----------



## tigerbob

Eve said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our new basset puppy is chewing one of my wife's shoes and making a contented growling noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basset and beagle pups are some of the cutest in the world.  Perhaps not as much when chewing one's shoes though.
Click to expand...


Not a good pair.  Some asian brand called Jimmy Choo.  

Ha!  Chew!


----------



## Phoenix

tigerbob said:


> Not a good pair.  Some asian brand called Jimmy Choo.
> 
> Ha!  Chew!



OMG!  Your pup is brilliant and can read.  He just thought it was a chew toy!  

Ummm ... so will the puppy survive after the Choos' owner sees what has been done?


----------



## tigerbob

Eve said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good pair.  Some asian brand called Jimmy Choo.
> 
> Ha!  Chew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Your pup is brilliant and can read.  He just thought it was a chew toy!
> 
> Ummm ... so will the puppy survive after the Choos' owner sees what has been done?
Click to expand...


He'll cover the evidence with his ears.


----------



## Phoenix

tigerbob said:


> He'll cover the evidence with his ears.



Have you posted a pic on here of the wee canine?


----------



## tigerbob

Voila.  This is Lou, age 15 weeks.


----------



## Phoenix

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!  Thanks for posting a pic.  

Makes me want one.  Briefly.  Then I remember how much work puppies are.


----------



## tigerbob

Eve said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!  Thanks for posting a pic.
> 
> Makes me want one.  Briefly.  Then I remember how much work puppies are.



Hence his nickname - Lou-cifer.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOkhqxaKqVs&feature=PlayList&p=05AE949C9A0C63E8&index=3&playnext=3&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - Toby Keith - How Do You Like Me Now?![/ame]


----------



## Steve Jobs

Sex On The Flag - KMFDM


----------



## Gunny

Steve Jobs said:


> Sex On The Flag - KMFDM



Are you having issues you need to be squared away on?  Trust me, I have an expert on any and every issue you can dream up, righ there, right now.


----------



## DamnYankee

Hmmm.... And keyboards and fans and MY MUSIC ended up here....


----------



## RodISHI

tigerbob said:


> Voila.  This is Lou, age 15 weeks.


He's adorable.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Daughtry
Beck
Sum 41


----------



## Phoenix

Disclaimer:  I'm not hitting on anybody, this is literally what I'm listening to now:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wFpvRMIIEM]YouTube - Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw - Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuauBjKFeeQ]YouTube - Def Leppard-C'mon C'mon[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]4EChJG4YzEE[/youtube]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/icMTVV5Lwaw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/icMTVV5Lwaw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N5Ts4M3irWM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N5Ts4M3irWM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B7QqfQk6CzI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B7QqfQk6CzI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9DfG1SNydnc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9DfG1SNydnc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

How "Amazing Grace" should always be sung ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsLsr-ftP6E]YouTube - Amazing grace Maverick Choir[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Funny/good/cool song ... HOT car ...  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0QxnN42ZC8]YouTube - Alan Jackson - The Talkin' Song Repair Blues[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

YouTube - Foreigner - Feels Like The First Time (live)


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrljWGIHB7c]YouTube - Canned Heat - On The Road Again (feat. Alan Wilson)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Qglfipx7I8]YouTube - Def Leppard - When Love And Hate Collide[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Billy Dean - from the movie "8 Seconds", about Lane Frost

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNCHRU6m5V0]YouTube - Once in a while - Billy Dean.flv[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PxD90Ik_7qs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PxD90Ik_7qs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o8UgIgI8BU]YouTube - Eminem - We Made You[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lg-7XS_Bc4]YouTube - Clann An Drumma ~The Clan[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LevxONYA8RM]YouTube - Sgt Mackenzie[/ame]

_
The lament, "Sgt MacKenzie", is written and sung by Joe Kilna Mackenzie son of Maria McCabe and the late Alex McCabe of Provost Christie Drive, Rothes. Joe wrote the song in memory of his Grandfather a Moray man, from Bishopmill, who along with hundreds of other  Seaforth Highlanders from the Elgin/Rothes area went to fight in the great war. Sgt Charles Stuart MacKenzie was bayoneted to death at, the age of 35, while defending one of his badly injured colleagues in the hand to hand fighting of the trenches._

Joseph &#8220;Joe&#8221; Kilna McKenzie of the Scottish music group, Clann An Drumma passed away in the early hours this morning, April 28th, 2009 in Scotland.

RIP Joe Kilna....


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Z_noDMVH5c]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Soolaimon/Brother Love 1972[/ame]

Another song that's steamy, mystical and makes you want to move with it......


----------



## Mad Scientist

Black Label Society - Destruction Overdrive:

[youtube]h-aSL4E8VUg[/youtube]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]OVQrloFoKLw[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQtLoJlQD6E&feature=PlayList&p=F010E65C470105A0&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins Disarm video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SP60n9v2YM]YouTube - VAN MORRISON - Brown Eyed Girl[/ame]


----------



## necritan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SdmsWBO7O4]YouTube - Slayer - Bloodline[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0JVgY08Zd4]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Where the rubber meets the road[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]zGShI21iEY8[/youtube]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]AwDj4-8Z5ok[/youtube]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm5DPlNCmtk]YouTube - Born to be wild - Steppenwolf[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNl7n7U9-3c]YouTube - Bangkok-Stage[/ame]

Note: This is only half the video actually ... I'll post the full one soon ... I hope. Song done by our own Midnight Marauder, another good one IMO which sparked a ton of ideas for me.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5IOXGxHOLI]YouTube - In My Time of Need - Ryan Adams Mash-Up[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]zGShI21iEY8[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryEXqzwrvVA]YouTube - Band & Emmylou Harris The Last Waltz evangeline[/ame]


----------



## driveby

Zepplin wannabes...........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKJiVPt-KRQ]YouTube - Kingdom Come - Get It on[/ame]


----------



## sweet williams

This great band opened for Coldplay. I never heard of em before...but I know who they are now.  Enjoy


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMpn7NSUXc0]YouTube - Howling Bells - Cities Burning Down[/ame]


One more:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzEDHReG22A]YouTube - Howling Bells - Broken Bones[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ncRIMBwo[/ame]

Wolves oh wolves oh can't you see? 
Ain't no wolf can sing like me
And if it could then I suppose 
He belongs in Idaho
Packs of dogs and cigarettes 
For those who ain't done packing yet 
My clothes are packed and I want to go 
Idaho oh Idaho


----------



## Zoom-boing

Coldplay


----------



## JBeukema

For agna

[youtube]D79peD6i-rw[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw0rK-lE5Y0]YouTube - Patty Loveless-You Don't Even Know Who I Am[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE6jVFGndTI&feature=related]YouTube - Vince Gill When I Call Your Name With Patty Loveless[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGx7VTOoTaI&feature=PlayList&p=EF779D266D0C07C9&index=0]YouTube - The Mavericks - In Austin - All You Ever Do Is Bring Me Down[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNekTaLAIv8&feature=related]YouTube - Oh What A Crying Shame[/ame]


----------



## Steve Jobs




----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49H0IfoILwQ]YouTube - Squeeze Box The Who[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I love her voice 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI7gzXz1cHo]YouTube - Roberta Flack - The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1e2yqwftxg]YouTube - L.A. Guns - Never Enough[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]5swaZjK6Ltc[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lUqvCQT3pk&feature=PlayList&p=75CEDE0095161F9C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=21]YouTube - Dwight Yoakam - Ain't That Lonely Yet - Live 1993[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjSC8vpmAKQ]YouTube - Dwight Yoakam[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]be2SFvVJW8Y[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtqxY3t74To]YouTube - Almost Home[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzriEXPJ1-k&feature=related]YouTube - Emerson Drive - "Moments" (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE&feature=related]YouTube - Commodores - Sail On[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]6qhI2R9W9gE[/youtube]

[youtube]3M2YQSUZ-wU[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

Aint this the fukkin truth ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRNTQvXSsfA&feature=related]YouTube - Bee Gees - I Started a Joke[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Come on, this place is dead

[youtube]KsmQB0pAC3c[/youtube]


----------



## DamnYankee

JBeukema said:


> Come on, this place is dead




  
I tried to liven it up for ya....


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]sx4g3Zz45cA[/youtube]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8JMN0kjPY8]YouTube - JOURNEY-WHEN THE LIGHTS GO DOWN IN THE CITY[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]qWbGk5isCV4[/youtube]

Actually it's the cover by Kaiaphas, but i couldn't find a video of their version


----------



## JBeukema

'I wish I was Retarded' - Terror Punk Syndicate


and while I was typing, it changed..


[youtube]5ZFTKxuIv7Q[/youtube]


----------



## alan1

I just put on "The Sound of Silence" by Simon and Garfunkel, they lied, it wasn't silent.


----------



## JBeukema

MountainMan said:


> I just put on "The Sound of Silence" by Simon and Garfunkel, they lied, it wasn't silent.




Atrocity does that song better..

[youtube]gwNdq4AC6qY[/youtube]


----------



## alan1

JBeukema said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just put on "The Sound of Silence" by Simon and Garfunkel, they lied, it wasn't silent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atrocity does that song better..
> 
> [youtube]gwNdq4AC6qY[/youtube]
Click to expand...


Shit, that isn't silent either.


----------



## Phoenix

King George - probably already been posted, but he's what's on ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aca3s7l_Db0]YouTube - George Strait - Troubadour: Closed-Captioned[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> I just put on "The Sound of Silence" by Simon and Garfunkel, they lied, it wasn't silent.




Silence is rarely silent. Just listen real hard.....


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzriEXPJ1-k&feature=PlayList&p=E40F263924EC48B7&index=0]YouTube - Emerson Drive - "Moments" (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Kiss - Beth...


----------



## Gunny

Dis said:


> Kiss - Beth...



you mean ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_EIufhjHsE&feature=PlayList&p=13590B805474CA70&index=0]YouTube - Kiss - Hard Luck Woman[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss - Beth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean ...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_EIufhjHsE&feature=PlayList&p=13590B805474CA70&index=0]YouTube - Kiss - Hard Luck Woman[/ame]
Click to expand...


Ouch.. I prefer...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYjD8jYfWBI]YouTube - Kiss - Tears Are Falling[/ame]

...and...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elBUpxXIAGw]YouTube - Kiss - Lick It Up[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

screw that

[youtube]zgkLhfiGIqY[/youtube]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]2G7ORnNNZVY[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

Dis said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss - Beth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean ...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_EIufhjHsE&feature=PlayList&p=13590B805474CA70&index=0]YouTube - Kiss - Hard Luck Woman[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ouch.. I prefer...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYjD8jYfWBI]YouTube - Kiss - Tears Are Falling[/ame]
> 
> ...and...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elBUpxXIAGw]YouTube - Kiss - Lick It Up[/ame]
Click to expand...


Oh?  I like this one, myself ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgkLhfiGIqY&feature=PlayList&p=ABB8DDDB999137BA&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9]YouTube - Kiss - God of Thunder - Live[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean ...
> 
> YouTube - Kiss - Hard Luck Woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.. I prefer...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYjD8jYfWBI]YouTube - Kiss - Tears Are Falling[/ame]
> 
> ...and...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elBUpxXIAGw]YouTube - Kiss - Lick It Up[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?  I like this one, myself ...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgkLhfiGIqY&feature=PlayList&p=ABB8DDDB999137BA&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9]YouTube - Kiss - God of Thunder - Live[/ame]
Click to expand...


Tryin to be just like JB?


----------



## JBeukema

Dis said:


> Tryin to be just like JB?




[youtube]kOn0QwBFOGI[/youtube]


----------



## DamnYankee

Now you hadda know this was comin'....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Env5iMrBjws]YouTube - KISS - Rock n Roll all night![/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]2Q4vLQHveQc[/youtube]


----------



## JBeukema

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Now you hadda know this was comin'....
> 
> YouTube - KISS - Rock n Roll all night!




overplayed 

[youtube]q7fxN3g5sLw[/youtube]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4Mt60nwkCE]YouTube - Kiss - Let's Put The X In Sex[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Nice, one, Dis
Has anyone used this one yet?
[youtube]QoLx8RsHN0A[/youtube]


----------



## JBeukema

Anyone else see a trend here?


----------



## DamnYankee

JBeukema said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you hadda know this was comin'....
> 
> YouTube - KISS - Rock n Roll all night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overplayed
Click to expand...


Obviously you missed the subliminal message, JB....


----------



## JBeukema

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you hadda know this was comin'....
> 
> YouTube - KISS - Rock n Roll all night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overplayed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you missed the subliminal message, JB....
Click to expand...



In the context of the last half-dozen songs played?


Keep 'em cummin', people

besides, you're just a tease, anyway

[youtube]QxvV75C1a2g[/youtube]


----------



## jan

JBeukema said:


> Anyone else see a trend here?



Yeah...you're a Kiss fan.


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUm406xR12g]YouTube - Smooth Jazz / Norman Brown - After The Storm[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Judas Priest - The Green Manalishi...


----------



## JBeukema

Jack Off Jill
'Girlscout'

[youtube]JFyh68nE4-M[/youtube]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGyszX-Hs30]YouTube - This Old Heart Of Mine-The Isley Brothers-1966[/ame]


----------



## Dis

JBeukema said:


> Jack Off Jill
> 'Girlscout'
> 
> [youtube]JFyh68nE4-M[/youtube]



Nobody actually *listens* to Jack Off Jill, you know...


----------



## jan

Meister said:


> YouTube - This Old Heart Of Mine-The Isley Brothers-1966



Ahhhhhhhhh...Motown!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HQEhuylZmg&feature=related]YouTube - Four Tops Baby I Need Your Lovin'[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]8hCn1XXKLNY[/youtube]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-qG6JyJJHs]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - Lunchbox: Unclean Version[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

The censored verison. Dis?


----------



## JBeukema

With that in mind...

[youtube]FvlhmxbrmvM[/youtube]


----------



## Dis

JBeukema said:


> With that in mind...
> 
> [youtube]FvlhmxbrmvM[/youtube]



It's YouTube..What do you want?  Not like anyone knows that period of his music, anyway... Since you know Hole, and Jack Off...figured you were familiar.


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]eG-mjPVBPZQ[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAKF3_hCSNs]YouTube - Train - Calling All Angels[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

If you're lookin' for angels, I suspect it's gonna be a long wait....


----------



## Dis

Daughtry - What About Now...


----------



## Phoenix

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> If you're lookin' for angels, I suspect it's gonna be a long wait....



Technically speaking, there is more than one kind of angel.


----------



## JBeukema

Danz, bitches!

[youtube]Q0uT7dzBWig[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqLssKusGzM]YouTube - Josh Ritter - "Girl In The War"[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rky1XdRnHYI]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt- Carmelita[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULjCSK0oOlI]YouTube - Paul Simon - You Can Call Me Al[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Woohoo Paul Simon!!!!


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rRlBmJiz5k[/ame]

Santana and Rob Thomas-Smooth


----------



## Dis

Shadow said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4rRlBmJiz5k&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4rRlBmJiz5k&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Well, that didn't work out in the least, but I'm sure it was a very nice song.


----------



## Shadow

LOL yeah...I fixed it though


----------



## Dis

Shadow said:


> LOL yeah...I fixed it though



Obviously not quick enough. 

(Actually, it WAS a decent song - Santana and Rob Whatshisface do well together)


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]jo_X1R6ID_o[/youtube]


----------



## Agnapostate

[youtube]NX1fqMGQWtI[/youtube]


----------



## JBeukema

you did something wrong, agna


----------



## DamnYankee

JBeukema said:


> you did something wrong, agna




Maybe... Maybe not...


----------



## Agnapostate

Yeah, I forgot that our YouTube code had changed.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny7cvSS2MiI]YouTube - Iggy Pop - Real Wild Child (Wild One)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Eve said:


> YouTube - Iggy Pop - Real Wild Child (Wild One)





All that peacemakin' stirred up the wild side again, huh?


----------



## Phoenix

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> All that peacemakin' stirred up the wild side again, huh?




It's all about balance, ALLBiz.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS4OxoebcSQ]YouTube - Cotton fields, Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUuG1Ge8MTU]YouTube - INDIAN RESERVATION - PAUL REVERE & THE RAIDERS[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Coyote said:


> YouTube - INDIAN RESERVATION - PAUL REVERE & THE RAIDERS



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xf-BNkLWUE]YouTube - Kentucky Headhunters - The Ballad Of Davy Crockett[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qHX493bB3U]YouTube - The Troggs- Wild Thing[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzIyOTBGVIg]YouTube - Box of Frogs - Back Where I Started[/ame]


----------



## Sarahya

"Oh Sarah" by Alien


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTz7rhommHI]YouTube - Collide ~ Howie Day[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Any fans of both Johnny Depp and Styx?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgAdSMMdFmI]YouTube - Styx - Come Sail Away - Pirates of the Caribbean[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R2GLQDLFtM]YouTube - Def Leppard - Animal: Video[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSaAXDBvfho[/ame]

Just that sort of a night ...


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> Any fans of both Johnny Depp and Styx?
> 
> YouTube - Styx - Come Sail Away - Pirates of the Caribbean



only platonically


----------



## elvis

Everybody's Got something to hide except me and my monkey.

the beatles.


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]qCy7yiQe4W4[/youtube]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WX_4FNoto4]YouTube - Smoke on the water[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

throwback
[youtube]gQbzGOKb6xg[/youtube]


----------



## Dis

Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl...


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I48jPTL0tA0]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins - Disarm (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Otp4N38ABC0]YouTube - Robert Plant-Big Log[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNa551dR6Rc]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Pigs[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY&feature=PlayList&p=51696DBD61695D02&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13]YouTube - Jackson Browne - The Load Out / Stay - Live 1978[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXwb1GEJGIs]YouTube - Dierks Bentley - Settle For A Slowdown[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiNpAyBuCd0]YouTube - Wyclef Jean with Eric Clapton - Wonderful Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_EFdod4YDo]YouTube - ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

_Thriller_.  Seriously, I can't get it out of my head.  It's on stuck.


----------



## Phoenix

Zoom-boing said:


> _Thriller_.  Seriously, I can't get it out of my head.  It's on stuck.



Hmmmm ... that sounds serious.  Start going through all the music threads here.

Betcha you'll get a different song stuck in your noggin before long.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Eve said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Thriller_.  Seriously, I can't get it out of my head.  It's on stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm ... that sounds serious.  Start going through all the music threads here.
> 
> Betcha you'll get a different song stuck in your noggin before long.
Click to expand...


No doubt it's because I keep seeing clips from it all over tv and was watching a VH1 special on him last night.  

I'm going to listen to ZZ Top now.  Thanks!


----------



## Phoenix

Zoom-boing said:


> No doubt it's because I keep seeing clips from it all over tv and was watching a VH1 special on him last night.
> 
> I'm going to listen to ZZ Top now.  Thanks!



No problem

I'm only here to help.


----------



## sweet williams

Saw these guys on Letterman few months back. Youtubed some of their music, don't really like most of it, but this song is pretty cool.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxOdMjV-Zrk]YouTube - Cursive - From The Hips (Live on Letterman) 2009.03.13 (hq)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Eve said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt it's because I keep seeing clips from it all over tv and was watching a VH1 special on him last night.
> 
> I'm going to listen to ZZ Top now.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem
> 
> I'm only here to help.
Click to expand...




You forgot the "and cause trouble" part....


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2uslqysYH0&feature=PlayList&p=04419314E99FF478&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - Garth Brooks Hard luck woman live on Jay Lenno with Kiss[/ame]

HOLY FREAKIN' SHIT!  LMFAO!


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Garth Brooks Hard luck woman live on Jay Lenno with Kiss
> 
> HOLY FREAKIN' SHIT!  LMFAO!



What were you looking for when you found *that*?


----------



## Gunny

Dis said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Garth Brooks Hard luck woman live on Jay Lenno with Kiss
> 
> HOLY FREAKIN' SHIT!  LMFAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were you looking for when you found *that*?
Click to expand...




  The real deal of course.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_EIufhjHsE]YouTube - Kiss - Hard Luck Woman[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSaAXDBvfho]YouTube - Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar On Me: US Version[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScrE1Ti_hs0&feature=related]YouTube - Kiss Madison Square Garden 1977 - Black Diamond[/ame]

Well, now we know who metallica ripped off ....


----------



## Luissa

This is for the fact I finally got some night moves! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ]YouTube - Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> This is for the fact I finally got some night moves!
> YouTube - Night Moves



Thanks.  We REALLY needed to know that.


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for the fact I finally got some night moves!
> YouTube - Night Moves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  We REALLY needed to know that.
Click to expand...


Funny.  That's what I was going to say...verbatim.


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MSN82jU3sg]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Patience[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]3oZcWjsO3QM[/youtube]


----------



## elvis

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Kiss Madison Square Garden 1977 - Black Diamond
> 
> Well, now we know who metallica ripped off ....



Holy fuck.  Gunny's in the KISS army?


----------



## JBeukema

elvis3577 said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Kiss Madison Square Garden 1977 - Black Diamond
> 
> Well, now we know who metallica ripped off ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck.  Gunny's in the KISS army?
Click to expand...

Nah, Gunny's only in the reserves

[youtube]jukSDnsMJ_U[/youtube]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]f6AoHSYqimc&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]xfxlzq2Nfno[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

elvis3577 said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Kiss Madison Square Garden 1977 - Black Diamond
> 
> Well, now we know who metallica ripped off ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck.  Gunny's in the KISS army?
Click to expand...


Hardly.  But I've always liked KISS; especially, stoned.  People laugh at them and talk shit, but as I pointed out, they're 3rd in platinum records all-time.  I saw them in the 70s.  They still could move without a ton a BenGay and a gallon of geritol.


----------



## Gunny

JBeukema said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Kiss Madison Square Garden 1977 - Black Diamond
> 
> Well, now we know who metallica ripped off ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck.  Gunny's in the KISS army?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, Gunny's only in the reserves
> 
> [youtube]jukSDnsMJ_U[/youtube]
Click to expand...


Gunny is NEVER a reservist.


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMwn_hnoS5Y]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## Dis

elvis3577 said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Kiss Madison Square Garden 1977 - Black Diamond
> 
> Well, now we know who metallica ripped off ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck.  Gunny's in the KISS army?
Click to expand...


F'er prolly stole my card!


----------



## elvis

Gunny said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Kiss Madison Square Garden 1977 - Black Diamond
> 
> Well, now we know who metallica ripped off ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck.  Gunny's in the KISS army?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly.  But I've always liked KISS; especially, stoned.  People laugh at them and talk shit, but as I pointed out, they're 3rd in platinum records all-time.  I saw them in the 70s.  They still could move without a ton a BenGay and a gallon of geritol.
Click to expand...


I saw them in the 90's reunion and farewell tours.  Ace Frehley looks brain-dead, but his guitar solo is still awesome.


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIdf1RJASYU]YouTube - Night Ranger - When You Close Your Eyes: Relaid Audio[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjSjmw_7uIE]YouTube - Robert Palmer - Bad Case Of Loving You (Doctor, Doctor)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> You forgot the "and cause trouble" part....



That's MM's department.


----------



## DamnYankee

Eve said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the "and cause trouble" part....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's MM's department.
Click to expand...



Could have sworn I read that from you, as well, just last week.....


----------



## Phoenix

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Could have sworn I read that from you, as well, just last week.....



You shouldn't swear, ALLBiz.  It's conduct unbecoming to a lady.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw5eTaGSKPc]YouTube - The Doors-People Are Strange ( live rare )[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj5VEw6bZPY]YouTube - Live - I Alone: MTV Edit[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I have to listen to this song about three times a day.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4WbwwhBmRk]YouTube - Crash Test Dummies- MMM MMM MMM MMM[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]wh1ZBIXUEPg[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

Go Pedro!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEawi8xOlzQ&feature=channel]YouTube - G. Love - "Booty Call" (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Agnapostate

[youtube]3bFw8XG-2WU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]IZokZA-8Wvg[/youtube]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-EI-yid1NY]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Shakedown Street - 3/28/81 Essen, Germany[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1FekVR_SC5M&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1FekVR_SC5M&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mML2NhjyLyU]YouTube - Soundgarden - Outshined[/ame]


----------



## Dis

del said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1FekVR_SC5M&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1FekVR_SC5M&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VELvq-faGk]YouTube - White Zombie - Thunder Kiss '65: Stereo[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7MAz9NY44Qc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7MAz9NY44Qc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tz4PfIIfI2c&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tz4PfIIfI2c&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7jr9WBDVXQ]YouTube - Journey - Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin'[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1-85w628oQ]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - That ain't Love, Video[/ame]




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbnGS-g-Bns[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qdHS_2Oy0s]YouTube - Take Me As I Am - FM Static with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at4OQvNlxSw]YouTube - Kanye West - Amazing[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

*"Limp Bizkit Sucks Cock!"*

[youtube]ALrRD_nNd1E[/youtube]

*"Limp Bizkit Still Sucks Cock!"

This one sounds like it's straight out of the 70's:

[youtube]K2YiRMQGVlY[/youtube]

I am Alicia Keys' willing slave.
*


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lUseW_yJkpg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lUseW_yJkpg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

The coolest video ever ....  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BCoBRBUbOw]YouTube - Chicago the Band "Stay The Night" Music Video[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIAZFHu-gag]YouTube - Night Prowler - AC/DC[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[YOUTUBE]gGeAadFyHKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]OYV5lVEw5Hk[/youtube]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRqjpuLFXek]YouTube - Cream - White Room (1968-11-26)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcSBurP8yLs]YouTube - Pat Benatar 'Heartbreaker'[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi0ot4GD2_w]YouTube - LEON RUSSELL - Crystal Closet Queen (1971)[/ame]

The Master of Space and time rocks it !!!


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k99h5aikc4g]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Wanted Dead Or Alive[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzE91IViKBE]YouTube - Hinder - Lips Of An Angel[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlT_zOM1cCc]YouTube - Toby Keith - Love Me If You Can: Closed-Captioned[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

ZZ Top - Legs: lyrics and video


----------



## Zoom-boing

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> ZZ Top - Legs: lyrics and video



I heard this song was written about one of the band member's daughter when she learned to walk.  Great song.


----------



## DamnYankee

Zoom-boing said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ Top - Legs: lyrics and video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard this song was written about one of the band member's daughter when she learned to walk.  Great song.
Click to expand...



Got a great radio station here...


----------



## Zoom-boing

I think this song is about someone who overcame an addiction - perhaps heroin.  Not for everyone but I like it, especially the chorus.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS_VejKXJME]YouTube - Beast - Mr.Hurricane[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Just a goofy song ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nf7_v9d2Ghw]YouTube - Top Secret - Skeet Surfin'[/ame]


----------



## ybshy

im listening to this dude young bo
/cdbaby.com/cd/youngbomusic3]CD Baby: YOUNG BO: The Product[/url]
ww.myspace.com/youngbodagreat]young bo on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads[/url]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY45DkaP9Ls&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - I just called to say I love you[/ame]


----------



## spymaster

Breakdown- Seether


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]Jx7yC_zGlPw[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7jr9WBDVXQ]YouTube - Journey - Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin'[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

NOTHINGFACE- I AM HIM


[youtube]UFlmNM3HEw0[/youtube]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]GegnqiGgOrw[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjypdMl4g8M&feature=PlayList&p=13590B805474CA70&index=46&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - Kiss Salt Lake City 1995 - Hard Luck Woman[/ame]

Gene Simmons and Paul Stanley fucked over Peter Criss.


----------



## Gunny

The real deal.[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_EIufhjHsE&feature=PlayList&p=13590B805474CA70&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=45]YouTube - Kiss - Hard Luck Woman[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Unadulterated

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMYO7-VsGLc]YouTube - Breathe (Faith Hill)[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dnyd71xusaM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dnyd71xusaM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

Some respect

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RasH32CY_sU]YouTube - YouTube-Beth Kiss mtv unplugged[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQAOcGb8KRc&playnext=2&p=9F44E24629310A13&index=18&feature=PlayList&playnext_from=PL&ytsession=NgYEDkH-SDWx70n9lGJNGHbQYbisCmXvk9C4PjsjbN2wEZdXVUsLCzDmCg37R7Poe8nq4MdNjTBOKzdkZYfpfHExS6TMBKGJJTaH7eokJfzGeNJYBckDIhUI9ZqS3vgFV23mXbD8tqiSv4fkC41poE8eT1ib4oXLg7vCAUXZhqmhzps6K3xPuk_gOmER486dq4uuCnrL74qbnpDYAuR9mdGrOWhFLsjmfqdjDQ6RZdBjKcAyCLKo4XkprEEaJBZwW0IXlWIrBnWqMVhyY1ugHkpotRLXUM19K8cqnwvEQHC_dCemV6sXT53UbnpJiMVyV4LxfahgQothUei3vG3VuXhC5_Vrrk8k]YouTube - 02 - Kiss Houston 1976 - King Of The Night Time World[/ame]

Heh ....


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uy4qAFsaVzI]YouTube - Richard Cory Wings Live 1975[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

so much is me.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb-UxzgkTds[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faEX3qjP9Mc]YouTube - Fade To Black - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dammit, now I have to listen to some 'tallica

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WElvEZj0Ltw]YouTube - Metallica- Welcome home (Sanitarium) music video[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIjZE4kcg_Q]YouTube - Slow Ride- Foghat (Short Version)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7kfD4lsy4o&feature=related]YouTube - Metallica - Orion[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX-KjkdDozQ&feature=PlayList&p=449AC65BD053F6A7&index=0]YouTube - Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls (music video)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

who'd have thought James Hetfield and Lars Ulrich  would read Hemingway?


----------



## Gunny

elvis3577 said:


> who'd have thought James Hetfield and Lars Ulrich  would read Hemingway?



Or watch Gary Cooper movies.


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlhmigaacJc]YouTube - Metallica S&M live-No Leaf Clover[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4p6z7ocLVJ8&feature=PlayList&p=AF7B22AAE6B8EE04&index=6]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Fire On The Mountain[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Way ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uebInqG1pJI&feature=related]YouTube - Metallica Ride The Lightning[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> YouTube - Grateful Dead - Fire On The Mountain



I love that song.  Marshall Tucker does it better though.


----------



## RadiomanATL

BTW, since I'm at work, anyone want a song sent to them to round out their collection?


----------



## Gunny

No wonder Marshall Tucker does it better.  Not the same song.


----------



## random3434

Gunny said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Grateful Dead - Fire On The Mountain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that song.  Marshall Tucker does it better though.
Click to expand...



Did I ever tell you my Marshall Tucker story?


----------



## random3434

RadiomanATL said:


> BTW, since I'm at work, anyone want a song sent to them to round out their collection?



Sure, you have some vintage Neil Young?


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Grateful Dead - Fire On The Mountain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that song.  Marshall Tucker does it better though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did I ever tell you my Marshall Tucker story?
Click to expand...


----------



## RadiomanATL

Echo Zulu said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, since I'm at work, anyone want a song sent to them to round out their collection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you have some vintage Neil Young?
Click to expand...


Got some. Which one were you thinking of?


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, since I'm at work, anyone want a song sent to them to round out their collection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you have some vintage Neil Young?
Click to expand...


I can just step on the cat's tail and get an amazing likeness for you ....


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Suiojh6ezD0]YouTube - The Black Crowes - Hard To Handle[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Gunny said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that song.  Marshall Tucker does it better though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I ever tell you my Marshall Tucker story?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Get your mind out of the gutter! 

My sister took me to see them when I was 14, they pulled us both onstage for "Can't You See."


I thought I was the BOMB after that....................


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TLLcvWeiKw]YouTube - Del Shannon Runaway[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I ever tell you my Marshall Tucker story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get your mind out of the gutter!
> 
> My sister took me to see them when I was 14, they pulled us both onstage for "Can't You See."
> 
> 
> I thought I was the BOMB after that....................
Click to expand...


My mind is not in in the gutter.  That would require actual thought ....

Wench.


----------



## elvis

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Del Shannon Runaway



He's from a town about 20 miles from here.


----------



## random3434

RadiomanATL said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, since I'm at work, anyone want a song sent to them to round out their collection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you have some vintage Neil Young?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got some. Which one were you thinking of?
Click to expand...



*Cowgirl in the Sand *


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bplEcbzjME]YouTube - Spirit In The Sky By Norman Greenbaum[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfKxmFuW_R8]YouTube - Brooks & Dunn - You're Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Echo Zulu said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you have some vintage Neil Young?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some. Which one were you thinking of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Cowgirl in the Sand *
Click to expand...


OK, it's uploading now. Gonna take a minute or so since it's a 10 minute song. I'll post the link when it's done.


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA3lSWrugcc]YouTube - Eagles Victim of Love[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

RadiomanATL said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got some. Which one were you thinking of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cowgirl in the Sand *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, it's uploading now. Gonna take a minute or so since it's a 10 minute song. I'll post the link when it's done.
Click to expand...


RapidShare: Neil Young - Cowgirl in the sand.mp3


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_tyCXYibZE&feature=PlayList&p=0B3F3A7DFE746F27&index=0]YouTube - brad paisley- whiskey lullaby[/ame]

How much Jack do you suppose one human being can consume before dropping flat-out dead?


----------



## random3434

Gunny said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your mind out of the gutter!
> 
> My sister took me to see them when I was 14, they pulled us both onstage for "Can't You See."
> 
> 
> I thought I was the BOMB after that....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mind is not in in the gutter.  That would require actual thought ....
> 
> Wench.
Click to expand...


True, I forgot you don't think.............


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwWUOmk7wO0]YouTube - LYNYRD SKYNYRD - Sweet Home Alabama[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGMHSbcd_qI]YouTube - Joan Baez, Diamonds and Rust - Live, 1975[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get your mind out of the gutter!
> 
> My sister took me to see them when I was 14, they pulled us both onstage for "Can't You See."
> 
> 
> I thought I was the BOMB after that....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mind is not in in the gutter.  That would require actual thought ....
> 
> Wench.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, I forgot you don't think.............
Click to expand...


Why should I?  It just hurts ....


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xoMrLxrzMw]YouTube - Rush - Driven 10-13-2002[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Gunny said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mind is not in in the gutter.  That would require actual thought ....
> 
> Wench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, I forgot you don't think.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I?  It just hurts ....
Click to expand...


I bet!

Drink some more Jack:


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, I forgot you don't think.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I?  It just hurts ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet!
> 
> Drink some more Jack:
Click to expand...


Good idea.  FTW.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcrEqIpi6sg&feature=PlayList&p=2FD156B5E0813AE5&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now (Live, 1970)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI6WA-2CgyE]YouTube - The Rolling Stones - Under My Thumb[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dammit. All I have is ginger ale.

Oh well. My vacation starts tomorrow at noon. I plan spending all week in the pool with a beer in my hand.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B7bVD_DkM4]YouTube - You're So Vain[/ame]

I was SO in love with her when I was teenybopper.  She even wrote a song about me.


----------



## random3434

*BEST GUITAR INTRO EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzOfUsA7C4o&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Young, Cowgirl in the Sand, live Coburg[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Gunny said:


> I was SO in love with her when I was teenybopper.  She even wrote a song about me.



Was it "Hotcakes"?


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhfEEPlt3NQ]YouTube - THE ROLLING STONES -"SHES SO COLD"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> *BEST GUITAR INTRO EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Neil Young, Cowgirl in the Sand, live Coburg



Neil Young sucks pipe.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD3Hhzgqkrc&feature=fvst]YouTube - Cinderella - Nobody's Fool: Stereo Version[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Just for EZ ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWovzUEe4l8]YouTube - Neil Young OLD MAN[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Gunny said:


> Just for EZ ...
> 
> YouTube - Neil Young OLD MAN



Thanks dear!

I bet that was painful for you posting!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Echo Zulu said:


> *BEST GUITAR INTRO EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Neil Young, Cowgirl in the Sand, live Coburg



Were you able to download the song from the link I posted?


----------



## random3434

RadiomanATL said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BEST GUITAR INTRO EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Neil Young, Cowgirl in the Sand, live Coburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you able to download the song from the link I posted?
Click to expand...


Well, it was taking too long, I will later, but thanks! Have fun on your vacation this week! 

I only have 5 weeks left of mine, time flies when you're having fun............


----------



## Gunny

For all the he-man Clint Eastwood fans :

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh2UzWgSw3Q&feature=PlayList&p=99507E9D643CFE67&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=18]YouTube - Clint Eastwood-I Talk To The Trees[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Echo Zulu said:


> I only have 5 weeks left of mine, time flies when you're having fun............



Holy cow, I want your schedule.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnbiRDNaDeo]YouTube - Lee Marvin - Wandering Star[/ame]


----------



## random3434

RadiomanATL said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have 5 weeks left of mine, time flies when you're having fun............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow, I want your schedule.
Click to expand...


Become a teacher! We need more males teaching anyway!


----------



## random3434

*One of my fav Zeppelin songs, and since it won't stop raining here.............*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmc-eg78gTs]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Rain Song - Earls Court 1975[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

You have NO idea how much they had to pay me to wear that gay-ass hat for the video.


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> *One of my fav Zeppelin songs, and since it won't stop raining here.............*
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Rain Song - Earls Court 1975



Rain?  WTF is THAT?  How about sharing, huh?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Echo Zulu said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have 5 weeks left of mine, time flies when you're having fun............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow, I want your schedule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Become a teacher! We need more males teaching anyway!
Click to expand...


No thanks, my mother is a teacher and I see what 9 kinds of hell she has gone through in her life.


----------



## elvis

Gunny said:


> YouTube - You're So Vain
> 
> I was SO in love with her when I was teenybopper.  She even wrote a song about me.



the speculation ends.....

not Beatty, not Jagger, 

but Gunny.


----------



## DamnYankee

Gunny said:


> For all the he-man Clint Eastwood fans :
> 
> YouTube - Clint Eastwood-I Talk To The Trees





I would not have taken him for a tree-hugger.... LMAO


----------



## DamnYankee

Gunny said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *One of my fav Zeppelin songs, and since it won't stop raining here.............*
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Rain Song - Earls Court 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain?  WTF is THAT?  How about sharing, huh?
Click to expand...




I'll bring it to ya.... What size barrels do ya want?


----------



## Gunny

elvis3577 said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - You're So Vain
> 
> I was SO in love with her when I was teenybopper.  She even wrote a song about me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the speculation ends.....
> 
> not Beatty, not Jagger,
> 
> but Gunny.
Click to expand...


And?

Jealous, huh?


----------



## Gunny

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *One of my fav Zeppelin songs, and since it won't stop raining here.............*
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Rain Song - Earls Court 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain?  WTF is THAT?  How about sharing, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring it to ya.... What size barrels do ya want?
Click to expand...


Jugs.  Big jugs.  Always.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ&feature=PlayList&p=CD44B5AA206EDDAC&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=12]YouTube - Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Gunny said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - You're So Vain
> 
> I was SO in love with her when I was teenybopper.  She even wrote a song about me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the speculation ends.....
> 
> not Beatty, not Jagger,
> 
> but Gunny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Jealous, huh?
Click to expand...


That your horse won in saratoga, that you own a yacht, you flew your jet to Nova Scotia,   or that you had Carly when she was naive?  or that she wrote the song for ya?  I guess all those would make me jealous, yeah.


----------



## Gunny

elvis3577 said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the speculation ends.....
> 
> not Beatty, not Jagger,
> 
> but Gunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Jealous, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That your horse won in saratoga, that you own a yacht, you flew your jet to Nova Scotia,   or that you had Carly when she was naive?  or that she wrote the song for ya?  I guess all those would make me jealous, yeah.
Click to expand...


I'll take the having Carly part.  You can have the rest of that foo-foo crap.


----------



## Gunny

Yeah buddy ... I'm there ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgsoJrzplUI&feature=PlayList&p=3DC3CE9F6E40AE37&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Kiss - Detroit Rock City[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Fuck.  Wrong song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mrNGfQdQWY]YouTube - The Mavericks - What A Crying Shame[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE9AwR0awVQ&feature=PlayList&p=504A18144F278B13&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3]YouTube - Roy Orbison - Crying[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

It sucks they don't have more Travelin Wilburys on youtube.  Curse you, you tube !


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrfDs0mpJUc&feature=PlayList&p=504A18144F278B13&index=9&playnext=6&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - Roy Orbison - I Drove All Night[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Gunny said:


> Yeah buddy ... I'm there ...
> 
> YouTube - Kiss - Detroit Rock City



fuck yeah.  I don't think Gene can move like that anymore.


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cidrSAUPhBY]YouTube - Guns n Roses 'live and let die'[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D99n9f3vU4]YouTube - Queen Fat Bottom Girls[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]cZMv0HgYnZ8[/youtube]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9i2fqxSjTI]YouTube - Led Zeppelin Black Dog 1973[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

This reminds me of a few people I used to know...


[youtube]YsbwJLgFoao[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> I would not have taken him for a tree-hugger.... LMAO



I believe that was from the musical - "Paint Your Wagon".  A humorous movie, but yeah, it's kind of weird seeing Clint like that.


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1sFy5_kmEi4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1sFy5_kmEi4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hmT1-jEmK74&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hmT1-jEmK74&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6IYvYZQfDI]YouTube - Meat Loaf - A Kiss Is A Terrible Thing To Waste (Storyteller[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]0ruNG0emUV8[/youtube]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]zeLdVPDlYUs[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaR2JeqxQDY]YouTube - Peace of mind - boston[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

I've always liked this one. It runs through my head when we're getting ready to go to the movies.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Vf3VzVbrXU]YouTube - Mastodon - Cut You Up With a Linoleum Knife[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrNoDUblAtE]YouTube - Leona Lewis - Better In Time[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLgUuHl2xJo]YouTube - Don Henley - Heart of the Matter[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]kj0IO7esPB0[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f_HsjpSVaI[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> YouTube - holding out for a hero Bonnie Tyler



who wrote the music to that ?


----------



## Phoenix

Jim Steinman (shocker - not!) and Dean Pitchford is what I came up with.


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Steinman (shocker - not!) and Dean Pitchford is what I came up with.
Click to expand...


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ux4nPcNyeV4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ux4nPcNyeV4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## JBeukema

Cesium 137 - Apart


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDK4Yd9_4EE]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Not A Dry Eye In The House[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArczUVXrODQ&feature=PlayList&p=C08D760458C5E77E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=14]YouTube - Helplessly Hoping - Crosby, Stills and Nash[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

deleted[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UV3kRV46Zs"][/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCIHriy3z_M]YouTube - I Sleep On My Heart - Level 42[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I heard this tonight coming home from work. Love it!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVmbGsEtmFI]YouTube - Jack Johnson - If I Had Eyes[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YanCiw4HHjg]YouTube - Bryan Adams - Here I Am[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRshPCM9lhk]YouTube - White Zombie - Super-Charger Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZvJ-2pgC9s]YouTube - Rob Zombie - Dragula + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA-PcyACc40]YouTube - Sheryl Crow - If It Makes You Happy[/ame]


----------



## Dis

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> YouTube - Sheryl Crow - If It Makes You Happy



Ack!   That face...is not one of her prettier moments.


----------



## DamnYankee

Dis said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Sheryl Crow - If It Makes You Happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ack!   That face...is not one of her prettier moments.
Click to expand...


Caught it at just the right time, didn't I?  LOL


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy-QmgdUVTI]YouTube - Pat Benatar-Heartbreaker[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGg653Ijeh0]YouTube - come on feel the noise - quiet riot[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Eve said:


> YouTube - come on feel the noise - quiet riot



they spelled it wrong.


----------



## Phoenix

elvis3577 said:


> they spelled it wrong.



Saw it spelled both ways on YouTube.  Ended up with this one.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp9852hq0W0]YouTube - Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yUZvw-Ps30]YouTube - Def Leppard - Love Bites[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GyOgVFDocs]YouTube - Lynard Skynard Gimme Three Steps Live[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfKCXKfb5ao]YouTube - AC/DC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap [Live 83'][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNPEbHoCxNg]YouTube - Trace Adkins - Hot Mama[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM]YouTube - AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

All this classic rock! Gotta change it up.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZaV-33XSHY]YouTube - Nujabes Feather[/ame]

Hells yah...


----------



## eagleseven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqVhqZ9lEzI]YouTube - SXSW 2009 Film Trailer: Gnarls Barkley, 'Going On'[/ame]

Double-dose.


----------



## eagleseven

A triple-decker tonight, folks!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxVsCG4ptlY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxVsCG4ptlY[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

Yes, I'm quite addicted to BBB...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNMRh1RG8YU&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNMRh1RG8YU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

While I'm listening to J-Rock:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEgUp14A5SE]YouTube - An Cafe - Kakusei Heroism ~The Hero Without A Name~[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

I should be sleeping...instead, well. Moskau!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWVxnIJFu8o]YouTube - Moskau (English subtitles)[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

What's more badass than a German goosestepping? I don't know.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQBwXFDCaR8]YouTube - Reise, Reise (English subtitles)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FMhnl0__Vo]YouTube - janis joplin me and bobby mc gee[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diqizdroZGs]YouTube - Walk in the Rain[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYXhabhEogA]YouTube - yellow brick road turns blue[/ame]


----------



## Terry

I love this song because my husband said it's a song to me: I cried like a baby when I heard it the first time:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-Fb5fxdmZA]YouTube - eagles - It's Your World Now - Long Road Out Of Eden[/ame]


----------



## Terry

*"It's Your World Now"

*A perfect day, the sun is sinkin' low
As evening falls, the gentle breezes blow
The time we shared went by so fast
Just like a dream, we knew it couldn't last
But I'd do it all again
If I could, somehow
But I must be leavin' soon
It's your world now

It's your world now
My race is run
I'm moving on
Like the setting sun
No sad goodbyes
No tears allowed
You'll be alright
It's your world now

Even when we are apart
You'll always be in my heart
When dark clouds appear in the sky
Remember true love never dies

But first a kiss, one glass of wine
Just one more dance while there's still time
My one last wish: someday, you'll see
How hard I tried and how much you meant to me

It's your world now
Use well the time
Be part of something good
Leave something good behind
The curtain falls
I take my bow
That's how it's meant to be
It's your world now
It's your world now
It's your world now


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H48TJA_vSk0]YouTube - Robert Plant & Alison Krauss: Killing the Blues[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tyOBRJpA0q8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tyOBRJpA0q8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

Was listening to this: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAJ2AoEwDvY]YouTube - John Lennon - Starting Over[/ame]

Now listening to this version of Mind Games (Spacey actually does a damn good job and makes a great short speech beforehand):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBEx2xHLDjE]YouTube - Mind Games-Kevin Spacey[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zck8EYdkTw0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zck8EYdkTw0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

shoobeedoowop


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KngiJUNdsu0]YouTube - Thunder Road 1976 Bruce Springsteen[/ame]

"You ain't a beauty but hey you're alright"


----------



## DamnYankee

In anticipation of their concert tomorrow night

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d78K4rCEfAo]YouTube - Pink Floyd - 1973 - Dark Side Of The Moon[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVRX8hgJPcU]YouTube - Bad Religion - God's Love lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YGc4zOqozo]YouTube - United Breaks Guitars[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xzORu1dqEE0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xzORu1dqEE0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dLAv0NklTg]YouTube - The Doors - Break on Through (to the other side)[/ame]

Break on Through.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-oiH0V1sBU]YouTube - Danny and the Juniors- At the Hop (Original)[/ame]

Hop, Hop, Hop! Lets go to the hop!


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7MoZuP3JBo]YouTube - Leon Russell -- Back to the Island[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U36DO_nrJeA]YouTube - Michael Jackson - Ben ('1972) HQ & Lyrics Sub[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMAIsqvTh7g]YouTube - Stuck in the Middle with you- Steelers Wheel[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8H82lGTQLE]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad-Some kind of wonderful[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxBbmoUdEac]YouTube - Brownsville station "smokin in the boys room & barefootin"[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

digging back for the oldies there,care !


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLNR4xfh1Qc]YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra - Roll Over Beethoven[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

dilloduck said:


> digging back for the oldies there,care !





Here's an oldie for ya....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymh1o09vRWE]YouTube - Santana: Black Magic Woman[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

dilloduck said:


> digging back for the oldies there,care !



I know!!!!!!!!!  And who the hell knew that Motley Crew did the same song (smokin in the boys room) later on????  Not nearly as good imo!

Good morning Ducky


----------



## Care4all

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> digging back for the oldies there,care !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an oldie for ya....
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymh1o09vRWE]YouTube - Santana: Black Magic Woman[/ame]
Click to expand...


AWESOME, i was gonna link that as well!  good doing 925!

And good morning!


----------



## Care4all

one of my staples...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U]YouTube - Don McLean- American Pie (with Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Care4all said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> digging back for the oldies there,care !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an oldie for ya....
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymh1o09vRWE]YouTube - Santana: Black Magic Woman[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AWESOME, i was gonna link that as well!  good doing 925!
> 
> And good morning!
Click to expand...


Mornin' to you....


----------



## Care4all

ooooo  the Pink Floyd Days  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DXCHa9BYfE]YouTube - Pink Floyd-Wish You Were Here (live)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFvSBNm66SA]YouTube - Supertramp - give a little bit 1978[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAT7QYt2_C8]YouTube - Don't Answer Me - The Alan Parsons Project (1984)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDj8T0GItio]YouTube - Sunshine Summertime[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=233o3DL1DwE&feature=channel]YouTube - Sheryl Crow - Steve McQueen[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOwDXNJbZK0]YouTube - Supertramp - THE LOGICAL SONG[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jWTTulbkWM]YouTube - dope stars inc - can you imagine[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Any Polacs out there?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZicTSUXOlSg]YouTube - Laibach - Slovania[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Slovenian Nationalists have good beats...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rmiGGvOiZM&feature=related]YouTube - Laibach Dance with US[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoWGGGfTD2A]YouTube - Journey-Separate Ways(Arnel Pineda)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl9lF-JJOgU]YouTube - Alabama - "There's No Way" Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB8WHA3WWz0]YouTube - Van Halen - You Really Got Me[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_IYTTSLsWw]YouTube - Showdown- Electric Light Orchestra ELO[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_96uyfmqgo]YouTube - LEO SAYER-When I Need You[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZB-DUCrhVQ]YouTube - E. L. O. - telephone line (live)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwK2FIEijTw]YouTube - Human Waste Project feat. Jonathan Davis - This Town[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clG-MoJQ2zA&feature=related]YouTube - Tura Satana - Cycle of Violence[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_1RqyNdzbE&feature=PlayList&p=7019EFA9A832C86E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

This is from the concert I went to last night, they are on the level I was sitting at when they played this for Michael. video is dark at first!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osgMMRncAZE&feature=related]YouTube - Coldplay - Billie Jean (Live in George @ The Gorge Amphitheatre)[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BBfybCPkjA]YouTube - The Ramones - Pinhead[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKUBTX9kKEo&feature=PlayList&p=7019EFA9A832C86E&index=2&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - Baba O'Riley[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay4MrybVGQg]YouTube - The World Ain't Slowin' Down - Ellis Paul[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zydAs5bRW1U&feature=PlayList&p=7019EFA9A832C86E&index=33&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again - Live 8[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Awesome songs Gunny, always enjoy The Who.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMgYD5BgP9k]YouTube - Johnny Thunders and The Heartbreakers - One Track Mind[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Just got done watching the movie "Role Models"  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoLx8RsHN0A]YouTube - Kiss - Love Gun[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

The Greatest Kiss song ever:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWLpbcgc814]YouTube - Kiss - Rock-n-Roll All Night[/ame]

Detroit Rock City being a close second.


----------



## Gunny

Robert_Santurri said:


> The Greatest Kiss song ever:
> 
> YouTube - Kiss - Rock-n-Roll All Night
> 
> Detroit Rock City being a close second.



Arguably.


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBtZk13miAE]YouTube - Styx - Mr. Roboto (1983)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

well, i cant list that one, without posting this one....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntzCi1lu2ys[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPcjjOrKmJw]YouTube - Give Me One Reason, Tracy Chapman - Dir. Julie Dash[/ame]


----------



## Agnapostate

Ugh. WTF is up with old people and their obnoxious noise? Hear something better:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RViRDVzKKKs&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div]YouTube - Tupac -Untouchable[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Agnapostate said:


> Ugh. WTF is up with old people and their obnoxious noise? Hear something better:
> 
> YouTube - Tupac -Untouchable



As if that's not obnoxious noise?

*shrug* mine had meaning.  yours is noise.


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2igmVRT_cI]YouTube - Soundgarden - My wave[/ame]


----------



## Agnapostate

Dis said:


> As if that's not obnoxious noise?
> 
> *shrug* mine had meaning.  yours is noise.



Yeah, but I bet Tupac could have fucked lil' Tracy up.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BJOfMBJS0A]YouTube - Bryan Adams - The Only Thing That Looks Good On Me Is You - Live at Slane Castle, Ireland[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcceU3qyVzA&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Tuesdays Gone-1976[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]o1KLWkBOOsk[/youtube]


----------



## Said1

Blue Rodeo - 5 Days in May

Wicked song to make out by.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmqZdPoPTG0[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]48IWzAWzxB0[/youtube]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]cZMv0HgYnZ8[/youtube]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wqtstiHqSA&feature=related]YouTube - INXS "Disappear"[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhHODhTIvgo]YouTube - Rolling Stones - It's Only Rock 'n Roll (But I Like It)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIHP9o6X6D8]YouTube - Steve Miller Band - The Joker[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uebInqG1pJI&feature=PlayList&p=EE8C57DF16D9052E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - Metallica Ride The Lightning[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORAvMk-iXec]YouTube - Aerosmith - Walk This Way[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1PlAM6ydxU]YouTube - Judas Priest - Some Heads Are Gonna Roll[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT9t5nkZn8I]YouTube - Scandal - "The Warrior"[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hglVqACd1C8]YouTube - Tool - Sober [hq - fullscreen][/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnMrhFR8jNA]YouTube - Boston - Smokin'[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4]YouTube - Styx - Renegade[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ9FslU-Atw]YouTube - Spineshank::Synthetic {HQ}[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

T3chnophob1a - Requiem for a Dying Planet


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOdWxf1tRmI]YouTube - I Want It All[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=775qJBB9Lcs]YouTube - Delbert McClinton-Old Weakness (Coming on Strong)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7D65IomNYY]YouTube - Paul McCartney- Band on the Run[/ame]

Stuck inside these four walls, sent inside forever..


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Do Not Attempt to operate Heavy Equipment of Perform a Bris while listening to 

Viddler.com - Dream Theater - Stargazer - Uploaded by Bigbob105

I was a rabid Blackmore fan and saw Rainbow at the Beacon, easily the greatest rock show in human history and I still don't know how the Beacon was still standing at the end and I'm telling you Dream Theater are just better musicians and there's no shame in Blackmore or Cozy Powell (RIP) admitting it.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4Bvpd3aSZU&feature=PlayList&p=5C622975B715BC11&index=26&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - Kevin Fowler - Lord Loves A Drinking Man[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtoDox0kAFE]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Don't Cry: Original Version[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSICoacOT60&feature=fvst]YouTube - Willie Nelson - On The Road Again[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]UeqKkIzMdYA[/youtube]

Cynic

Integral Birth'
----------------------------

I touch the string though the harp may not sing
Still I dig the sky for sun sparks to guide
Down below theres a land with an ominous hole
Dug deep in the sand of belief

A million doves
Orbit round the earth with tears of blood
Dare the virgin take integral birth

From the void I am born into wave and particle
In the uncreated light emerged an oracle

A million doves
Orbit round the earth with tears of blood
Slay the dragon take integral birth

Weep no more
Noble silence usher my way home

A million doves
Orbit round the earth with tears that flood
Line in sand erased we are but one
Cosmic cavalcade we are but one
Time has come I take integral birth


----------



## Modbert

A classic:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEU9Q8NlOiY]YouTube - Michael Jackson - The Way You Make Me Feel[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut8TtblR5gM]YouTube - psychostick-pluh[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8IfdFsBH44]YouTube - Bad Religion - Atheist Peace lyrics[/ame]


                           Maybe its too late for intellectual debate, 
but a residue of confusion remains. 

Changing with the times, 
and developmentally tortured minds 
are the average citizens sources of pain. 

Tell me what were fighting for 
I dont remember anymore, 
only temporary reprieve 

And the world might cease 
if we fail to tame the beast 
from the faith that you release 
comes an atheist peace. 

Whooaaa,
Atheist peace. 

Political forces render 
bitter cold winds of discontent, 
and the modern age emerged triumphantly. 
But now it seemed we've stalled, 
And its time to de-evolve 
and relive the dark chapters of history 

Tell me what were fighting for 
No progress ever came from war, 
only a false sense of increase 

and the world wont wait 
for the truth upon a plate 
but were ready now to feast on an atheist peace. 

Whooaaa yeah,
Atheist peace


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74dzYsWydRc]YouTube - wrapped up in you[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cTYhY3NUWE]YouTube - Boston - peace/piece of mind (WITH LYRICS)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tpy_pYXSpPA]YouTube - Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O-qCioGDH0]YouTube - Cinderella - Coming Home: Stereo Version[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5Og_YsaXt4]YouTube - Benson Arizona - Let's have some music in here[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZYcqlEZxGQ]YouTube - Kenny Rogers and the First Edition - Ruby[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nISMueYltu8]YouTube - Hollywood Undead - California (W / Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tu5W9G8s9YQ]YouTube - Kenny Rogers - The Gambler[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Coyote, your signature is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





let there be light...


----------



## Coyote

JBeukema said:


> Coyote, your signature is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let there be light...



 You're a man after my own heart!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9-Niv2Xh7w]YouTube - Dark Star - let there be light[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4A50EHwCjY]YouTube - Gloria Estefan & Miami Sound Machine - "Conga" Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> YouTube - Gloria Estefan & Miami Sound Machine - "Conga" Music Video





That's just wrong, ALLBiz!


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRumPx8zoLc]YouTube - KISS Rock the Nation Live! Lick It Up[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdbTsptcUXM]YouTube - "Peace of Mind" Loggins and Messina[/ame]


----------



## Terry

And this was my favorite by them: For all the Navy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4tOATeQhnI]YouTube - "Vahevala" Loggins and Messina[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdKpoPyrv_c]YouTube - Madonna - Like A Virgin [Music Video Awards][/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWry18jpVqE]YouTube - Jack Off Jill-American Made(tweaker mix)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Mankind is Obsolete - More than I am


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiyw6iVgT1A]YouTube - 06 Def Leppard - Gods of War[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WXvY1gfFYI]YouTube - Picture - Kid Rock - Sheryl Crow - Live[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Spineshank - Stillborn



> I don't think you want to be the one to see inside yourself
> I don't think you want to understand that it clouds up your mind
> I don't think you want to undermine
> I don't think you want the bottomline
> I don't think you want to see inside this goal that you've created
> 
> No, you don't even listen
> You don't even hear me until I scream at you
> Now, I see your intention
> A new intervention just to wear me down
> Breed, selected division
> You're on a collison course with your beliefs
> Find a new evolution
> You're full of solutions now that you're born again
> 
> Reborn like a stillborn
> All devoid of feeling reborn
> All devoid of feeling
> 
> I don't think you'll ever be the one to take the blame yourself
> I don't think you'd even want to try to see through different eyes
> I don't think you want to sacrifice
> I don't think you want to try
> I don't think you want to step outside this lie that's been inbedded
> 
> Think, it's all a delusion
> Relieve your confusion when you put me down
> Fear, afraid to accept it
> You only defend it 'cause it's handed down
> Faith, it's all on the surface
> It's only convenient when you follow through
> No, I'm not gonna give in
> You're already beaten when you're born again
> 
> It's time to make the cut
> And let you bleed for yourself on your own
> Of all the things I need
> Is just for you to stop from judging me
> 
> Sick
> So get away from me
> You make me sick
> So stay away from me
> 
> Reborn like a stillborn


----------



## Care4all

Just a 'good morning' staple, wake up song for me...i listen to it a few times a week probably...

gets me hoppin'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQiJdf-ebIs]YouTube - Styx - Too Much Time On My Hands[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpAHN78YGds]YouTube - Tactical Sekt - 4 Steps to Dysfunction[/ame]


*4 Steps to Dysfunction*


*Tactical Sekt*



                                  2 point 4 kids riding in your Volvo  
A Kodak moment for the world to share  
Mommy's in the kitchen, cooking up a pot pie  
Watching "Who Wants To Be A Millionaire"  

Little Johnny's in his room loading up a 12 gauge  
Jenny's in her room smoking crack  
What happened to your precious little family now?  
The devil slithered in when you turned your back  

Step 1 - I want you to bleed for me  
Step 2 - I want you to kill for the thrill of it  
Step 3 - I want you to love the taste of murder  
Step 4 - I want you to die  

Thousands of people die every day  
Thousands of people forgot to live  
Millions of dollars wasted on our egos  
Not enough money to buy salvation with  

Always want to put your 2 cents in  
Always quick to snatch it right back  
Always bitching about the state of the world today  
But you can only see the world in white and black  

2 point 4 kids getting on your nerves  
2 point 4 kids to neglect  
2 point 4 kids have no mind of their own  
2 point 4 kids refuse to give respect  

What's the matter mommy  
What's the matter daddy  
Has mommy's little monster  
Took another gun to class  

What's the matter mommy  
What's the matter daddy  
Has daddy's little angel  
Grown up way too fast  

What's the matter mommy  
What's the matter daddy  
Is mommy's little monster  
Giving you nightmares  

What's the matter mommy  
What's the matter daddy  
Has daddy's little angel  
Become an object of despair  

Step 1 - I want you to bleed for me  
Step 2 - I want you to kill for the thrill of it  
Step 3 - I want you to love the taste of murder  
Step 4 - I want you to die


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBAasek8NR4]YouTube - Supertramp - The Logical Song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r_HE3WaSd4]YouTube - Nonstop - Do you love as good as you look[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EChJG4YzEE"]YouTube - Killing Fields - FGFC820[/ame]

 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]This war is a lie[/FONT]
 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Judge the righteous from their place on high[/FONT]
 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]But I wonder who they'd blame[/FONT]
 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]If their ivory towers were set aflame[/FONT]

  [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]And how did it seem[/FONT]
 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]To watch 9/11 on a tv screen?[/FONT]
 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]While we lived through it[/FONT]
 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]City's burning in a fiery pit[/FONT]

  [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]We march across the killing fields[/FONT]
 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]We set the laws with swords and shield[/FONT]
 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Our funeral pyres light up the sky[/FONT]
 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]We send our children off to die[/FONT]

  [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Treacherous paths we walk alone[/FONT]
 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Our hands and hearts have turned to stone[/FONT]
 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]These are the chances that we take[/FONT]
 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]The sacrifices we must make[/FONT]

  [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Now a shaky hand[/FONT]
 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Brings the news from a far off land[/FONT]
 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]This man, they cut him down[/FONT]
 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Spilled his blood on foreign ground[/FONT]

  [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]His loss should be a sign[/FONT]
 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Of valor to those left behind[/FONT]
 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]The end, the letter read[/FONT]
 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]"I'm sorry, ma'am, but your son is dead"[/FONT]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGktdnrQZvU]YouTube - TED NUGENT - The REAL STRANGLEHOLD[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjto02iDNZA]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - patience[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZ4uwPVRf-A"]YouTube - Divinity Destroyed - Haven[/ame]

only vid I could find

More WHite MEtal for our xtian friends


> I came back for you
> 
> I don't recognize this place I called home
> Paintings conceal cracks that could not heal
> 
> All my life I heard your voice
> Why did I wait so long...
> 
> I came back for you
> 
> I don't recognize this place I called home
> Windows replaced
> Scars on that same face
> 
> All my life I heard your voice
> Why did I wait so long...
> 
> Lock the empty room
> Leave the key inside
> Turn and walk away
> Leave it all behind
> 
> Purge the fear of your own design
> I will help you to mend a broken line
> 
> I know these words mean nothing


----------



## Dis

Best Zep song ever released...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c05E6kyHu8E]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdhonK8NMm8]YouTube - Joan Jett and the Blackhearts - Crimson & Clover[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy3fJ8Nmzyw]YouTube - Lita Ford - Close My eyes Forever[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9grYYJ62h1k]YouTube - Meat Loaf - For Crying Out Loud[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P1hCSsR274&feature=related]YouTube - Don't Cry Out[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwu7ixmQk0c]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - November Rain: With Graphics[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1hKqc2qou8]YouTube - Garbage - Only happy when it rains[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VFxA7o4f5E]YouTube - Puff the Magic Dragon - Peter Paul & Mary Live[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tZ5cwm4jQc]YouTube - THE GUESS WHO - AMERICAN WOMAN - LIVE (1970) - HQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0jyKabLHVc]YouTube - Rolling Stones - You Can't Always Get What You Want - (Rollingtimes.org)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KBNLrqhft0]YouTube - Ladytron - Destroy Everything You Touch: Video[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Not exactly a song but:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvBGVXTWgmg]YouTube - Star Wars for piano[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0uqLM1uj_k"]YouTube - Coldplay - Talk[/ame]



Oh brother I can't, I can't get through
I've been trying hard to reach you
Cos I don't know what to do
Oh brother I can't believe it's true
I'm so scared about the future and
I want to talk to you
Oh I want to talk to you

You can take a picture of something you see
In the future where will I be?
You can climb a ladder up to the sun
Or write a song nobody has sung, or do
Something that's never been done

Are you lost or incomplete?
Do you feel like a puzzle?
You can't find your missing piece
Tell me how do you feel?
Well I feel like they're talking in a language I don't speak
And they're talking it to me

So you take a picture of something you see
In the future where will I be?
You can climb a ladder up to the sun
Or write a song nobody has sung, or do
Something that's never been done, or do
Something that's never been done

So you don't know where you're going
But you want to talk
And you feel like you're going where you've been before
You'll tell anyone who will listen but you feel ignored
Nothing's really making any sense anymore

Let's talk
Let's talk

Let's talk
Let's talk


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ]YouTube - Always Look On The Bright Side of Life[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWKz7R-yZ9s]YouTube - Moonspell A Walk On the Darkside[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUNYY-kJZbc]YouTube - Dropkick Murphys- Tessie (Red Sox Anthem)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0d1HilfLxA"]YouTube - Robin Trower Bridge Of Sighs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Once Metallica was great! Now, not so much. I suppose that you can only create a work of art once if you are lucky...sounds better in my car though

But this was written when Cliff Lee Burton was still alive

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WdYt9VkVek"]YouTube - Metallica - To Live Is To Die[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJej6kCgxVM]YouTube - Cuban Pete[/ame]


----------



## tigerbob

First heard this a couple years ago, but never saw the video.  What a freakin' bitch!  

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/od7BNY9HUEQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/od7BNY9HUEQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_R2RsP43rmg]YouTube - Earth, Wind & Fire (8/11) - Thats the way of the world[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R20f-TPKjzc]YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra- Evil Woman[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0]YouTube - Slow Ride- Foghat (Full Version)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP6o-IQn4N0&feature=related]YouTube - Only Wanna Be With You - Hootie and the Blowfish[/ame]

HOOTIE!


----------



## Dis

*sigh*  I miss Randy Rhoads..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRbPWcLode0]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

I think I posted that song earlier, such a great one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Riw7j9b8fM8&feature=related]YouTube - Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Dis

I'm not about to check a 3100 post thread to see if someone else happened to post something that I'm currently listening to before I post it..


----------



## Modbert

Dis said:


> I'm not about to check a 3100 post thread to see if someone else happened to post something that I'm currently listening to before I post it..



I'm not saying you have to. Calm down. Be cool Ringo.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7uQhmtQ59k]YouTube - The Beatles-Penny Lane[/ame]


----------



## G.T.

listening to myself.  : )

mixed, written, and performed by me (first verse) boss magic (second verse).  SoundClick artist: GT2008 - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeP220xx7Bs]YouTube - The Sex Pistols - God Save The Queen[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

G.T. said:


> listening to myself.  : )
> 
> mixed, written, and performed by me (first verse) boss magic (second verse).  SoundClick artist: GT2008 - page with MP3 music downloads



Not my sound, but pretty good


----------



## G.T.

JBeukema said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> listening to myself.  : )
> 
> mixed, written, and performed by me (first verse) boss magic (second verse).  SoundClick artist: GT2008 - page with MP3 music downloads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my sound, but pretty good
Click to expand...


Thanks man. It's not my sound either, I do more-so Intellectual Rap but this dude's street that came through my studio so I rolled with it.


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi0ot4GD2_w]YouTube - LEON RUSSELL - Crystal Closet Queen (1971)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGNj77gDgP4]YouTube - BARRY WHITE-Can't get enough of your love...LIVE[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rY4qbma9ls]YouTube - Demon Hunter - Deteriorate[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

This song kicks so much ass.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=draD85-n0YA]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Good Eye[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzl_3HNgQws]YouTube - LEON RUSSELL - A Song for You (1971)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b7b0KSPL98]YouTube - Elton John - Empty Garden (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Agnapostate

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyaPTpWWRcY]YouTube - The Game - Put You On The Game[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FFGcgXESUk]YouTube - Faith No More - Be Aggressive[/ame]

I've been listening to a lot of Faith No More recently.  I didn't appreciate them in the 90's.  Good group and Mike Patton is a genius.


----------



## Luissa

Listen to this a few times drunk last night on my friend's juke box.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWOOyS3QsPE]YouTube - What's it for? [GitS:SAC O.S.T 2][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xSGLZd9Vg4]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Live Like You Were Dying[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXB7G3c0Hnc]YouTube - Kiss- lick it Up[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyknBTm_YyM]YouTube - Camille Saint-SaÃ«ns - Danse Macabre[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

Marvin Gaye's best I think:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ74DQ-HWxQ]YouTube - Marvin Gaye- When did you stop loving me when did I stop[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtnpjcG4-bc]YouTube - Repo! the genetic opera - Zydrate Anatomy[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ[/ame]


----------



## Philobeado

Pour Some Sugar on It- Def Lepard


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHyhxvM3QsA&feature=channel_page]YouTube - Umphrey's McGee Live 7/5/08 Led Zeppelin Cover Sioux City IA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4AxQXmasg4]YouTube - Aerosmith - Livin' On The Edge[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZimumOkA1s]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - I Don't Wanna Stop[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZTAw_dxKUA]YouTube - Forsaken - Song by Within Temptation[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - I Don't Wanna Stop



Ozzy's good stuff.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GZlJr1c48k]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Mama I'm Coming Home[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJh3KaIKDAw]YouTube - Jeff Healey - While My Guitar Gently Weeps[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8_FOQ7-P30]YouTube - Dave Mason-We Just Disagree[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Marazene -  A Prayer for the Pathetic


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4X8tW8UPnU]YouTube - ASP - Sing Child[/ame]


Now - You will be mine
this is my time
to start a great incision
There - can only be
the light or me
so make up your decision

Black Wings I spread wide open
wipe off the cruel sun
my pale face is the moon and
let my children come

Sing child sing child
better join us sing child
sin child sin child
to make the darkness come

I - breathe in the light exhale the night
kneel down and pledge allegiance
I - will let you burn and in return
I need your full obedience

My sweat will form the new stars
I stain the sky with white
My children dance and sing
with joy and with delight

Sing child sing child
better join us sing child
sin child sin child
to make the darkness come

Sing child sing child ..


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb-UxzgkTds]YouTube - The Unforgiven - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCLKIcrL61s]YouTube - Def Leppard-Excitable[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_0XY3Z387A]YouTube - Def Leppard - I Wanna Touch U[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT22-J8-Jmc]YouTube - Rain- Yoko Kanno with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Eve said:


> YouTube - Def Leppard - I Wanna Touch U



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2t40Y80wr50[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - I Touch myself- by Genitorturers



Fairy nuff.

You're touching yourself, so I'll just keep my hands to myself.


----------



## JBeukema

Eve said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - I Touch myself- by Genitorturers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairy nuff.
> 
> You're touching yourself, so I'll just keep my hands to myself.
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdvZ9eRTMgc]YouTube - Madonna - Erotic / Erotica b-side[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4XXPzRPGqE]YouTube - Razed In Black - Erotica[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7skp9aCDi0&feature=related]YouTube - UFO - Love to Love - HQ Audio[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uqlyEGbia8]YouTube - Emilie Autumn - Second Hand Faith[/ame]

I'll take my hope where I can find it 
Seems I find it here in you 
Hang your curtain get behind it 
I won't even ask for proof 
Go ahead and read my fortune 
Cast your dice, define my fate 
I just want to know I have one 
Tell me that it's not too late for 

A little second hand faith 
A line upon my palm that I can just erase 
'Cause I need to believe in a hierarchic grace 
I can do without a book I'll never read 
Second hand faith is all I need 

I will pay you for your trouble 
I will pay you for your time 
Steal my wallet charge me double 
All I've come for is a sign 
Is there someone who can help me 
Up above the clouds I see 
Sitting in a Chinese restaurant 
Someone comes to offer me 

A little second hand faith 
A line upon my palm that I can just erase 
'Cause I need to believe in a hierarchic grace 
I can do without a book I'll never read 
Second hand faith is all I need 

'Cause this feeling of forgiveness means much more to me 
Than that paper on the wall that cost you all of ten bucks 
If an ancient word, a heathen spell can salvage me 
I will believe in miracles 'cause it would take a saint to set me free 

And if my luck don't last too long 
Or if my life gets worse 
I'll be back for another song 
A blessing or a curse 
And I'll never ask for refunds 
'Cause I know you're not to blame 
Take more blood more hair more money 
I'll do anything to claim 

A little second hand faith 
A line upon my palm that I can just erase 
'Cause I need to believe in a hierarchic grace 
I can do without a book I'll never read 
Second hand faith is all I need 

What somebody threw away 
May just get me through the day 
I can do without a book I'll never read 
Second hand faith is all I need 
Second hand faith is all I need


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBmAPYkPeYU]YouTube - Suspicious Mind - Elvis Presley[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJS48rnbOsg]YouTube - THE ROAD GOES ON FOREVER--ROBERT EARL KEEN[/ame]

"Sheri was a waitress at the only joint in town.  She had a reputation as a girl who'd been around........."


----------



## geauxtohell

See if you can spot Lindsey Lohan.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70CBwnVns5g]YouTube - Txt Msg Brkup[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

geauxtohell said:


> See if you can spot Lindsey Lohan.
> 
> YouTube - Txt Msg Brkup


 

That is weird, because I have that in my favorites on youtube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-4LWE5SsNQ&feature=related]YouTube - Muffins[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Luissa said:


> YouTube - Suspicious Mind - Elvis Presley



Hey I'm on youtube.


----------



## geauxtohell

PixieStix said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can spot Lindsey Lohan.
> 
> YouTube - Txt Msg Brkup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is weird, because I have that in my favorites on youtube
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-4LWE5SsNQ&feature=related]YouTube - Muffins[/ame]
Click to expand...


It's funny.  That whole character cracks me up.

"Shut up, deck!"

"I am going to betch slap the stupid out of you, shetbag!"


----------



## PixieStix

geauxtohell said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can spot Lindsey Lohan.
> 
> YouTube - Txt Msg Brkup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is weird, because I have that in my favorites on youtube
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-4LWE5SsNQ&feature=related"]YouTube - Muffins[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny. That whole character cracks me up.
> 
> "Shut up, deck!"
> 
> "I am going to betch slap the stupid out of you, shetbag!"
Click to expand...

 


Shoes  Kelly the wanna be valley girl[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QE_v1HbPe18&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP1wXee6ZdU]YouTube - Enya - And Winter Came[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

*[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4IVAPj1nC4]YouTube - FGFC820 - Not The World I Remember[/ame]


FGFC820*



                                  There is a feeling I can't hide
It leaves me bored and black inside
There was a story I once knew
It started with me and ended with you

Somebody tell me
Where did we go wrong
This is not the world that I remember
I once believed
That we had a future
Now I'm afraid that I am not so sure

So this allegory for life
Predicts that passion turn to strife
You say what you get is what you see
I'm sorry if I disagree


----------



## geauxtohell

PixieStix said:


> Shoes  Kelly the wanna be valley girlhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QE_v1HbPe18&feature=related



"Let me borrow that top.  You're not even wearing it."


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-S5aVuKsgI]YouTube - The Who Long Live Rock[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZHxmzwxtLA&feature=PlayList&p=E5265ABC75E939B5&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - Misfits - Where Eagles Dare[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfKxmFuW_R8]YouTube - Brooks & Dunn - You're Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

here is my Brooks and Dunn song! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5mXGf4SnIc&feature=fvw]YouTube - Brooks & Dunn - Play Something Country[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COqUjfrB8dI]YouTube - Bee Gees - How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (1971)[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

Gunny said:


> You're Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone



That line reminds me of a great country song Billy Joe Shaver wrote after losing his son, Eddie, to a heroin overdose.  The song:  "Live Forever" is around 3:36 of the video.  He talks about it in the intro, pretty sad.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI1NgMvlUk0&feature=related]YouTube - Billy Joe Shaver - Songs for Eddy & You (w/ Live Forever)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PL74ARXreg]YouTube - Meat Loaf - The Monster Is Loose[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHLMGBwAbhA&feature=PlayList&p=0B7D99337DA5BDE6&index=0]YouTube - Bee Gees (6/32) - Words[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

If you're going to play Bee Gees..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69VsAEafSgM]YouTube - Medley - Saturday Night Fever[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

now I must go.... to work!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ag8J2NMYmc]YouTube - The Clash - Should I stay or should I go[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2HOiMeDOrs&feature=PlayList&p=741A8696F2BFA073&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=19]YouTube - Bee Gees - I Started A Joke[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRVxG4e0YzQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Trammps - Disco Inferno - Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlF2p1UPt8Y]YouTube - I'm No Stranger to the Rain - Keith Whitley[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqZUzXKDVx8"]YouTube - The Guess Who - Laughing[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhOqtCuP1yQ&feature=related]YouTube - Dr. John, The Night Tripper - Zu Zu Mamou[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibsnBpzBT-4]YouTube - The Grateful Dead-Touch of Gray-Shoreline Amphitheatre[/ame]

Jerry cracks me up in this video.  I think he's laughing the whole time at the hot pants dude with the Bruce Jenner shorts.


----------



## Gunny

From a better, simpler time when the world was okay, and so were girls ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BthCLLO-PY0]YouTube - Seals & Crofts " Summer Breeze"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBAasek8NR4]YouTube - Supertramp - The Logical Song[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> From a better, simpler time when the world was okay, and so were girls ...
> 
> YouTube - Seals & Crofts " Summer Breeze"



Girls rule.  Boys drool.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dipFMJckZOM]YouTube - Vincent (Starry Starry Night) Don McLean[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Dis said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a better, simpler time when the world was okay, and so were girls ...
> 
> YouTube - Seals & Crofts " Summer Breeze"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls rule.  Boys drool.
Click to expand...


It's a setup cuz y'all ain't worth shit without that hole.


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a better, simpler time when the world was okay, and so were girls ...
> 
> YouTube - Seals & Crofts " Summer Breeze"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls rule.  Boys drool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a setup cuz y'all ain't worth shit without that hole.
Click to expand...


----------



## Valerie

Gunny said:


> It's a setup cuz y'all ain't worth shit without that hole.




Nice.


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w76dv8k-ZT4]YouTube - hole-gold dust woman[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Td2Bk8qQJZE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Td2Bk8qQJZE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hukpwYO8S28]YouTube - Crystal Ball - Styx[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

"Do watcha wanna..........."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3E1VBCcA76E]YouTube - Rebirth Brass Band: Do Watcha Wanna (in the French Quarter)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Gunny said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a better, simpler time when the world was okay, and so were girls ...
> 
> YouTube - Seals & Crofts " Summer Breeze"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls rule.  Boys drool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a setup cuz y'all ain't worth shit without that hole.
Click to expand...


Someone got "up" with the wrong head on today....


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rqte5w257C4]YouTube - Lenny Kravitz - It Ain't Over 'Til It's Over[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHvdmzoiayQ]YouTube - The Flame - Cheap Trick - Houston Astrodome 1989[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hOExrLVKj0]YouTube - Motograter - Down[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSwK27nrNxs]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Man Of Steel: Video[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAorfZP-qFU]YouTube - Disturbed - Just Stop[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DXCHa9BYfE]YouTube - Pink Floyd-Wish You Were Here (live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdAXPWvy4E8]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

> 65 Southbound, cruising with a 1/2 pound, blue light spinning round, better put the hammer down....



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh2BFj4_kgM]YouTube - Old Crow Medicine Show - Alabama High-Test - Live at Lightning 100 studio[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2vJUadjdmo&feature=fvw]YouTube - Wagon Wheel -- Old Crow Medicine Show[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33lfmCgxdAw]YouTube - Old Crow Medicine Show - Tell It To Me[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

http://new.us.music.yahoo.com/divinity-destroyed/tracks/red-reflection-acoustic--204810305





> *Red Reflection*
> 
> 
> *Divinity Destroyed*
> 
> 
> 
> Every night I see your face in the stars gazing down
> In the field standing all alone, looking up, all alone
> Your voice was a melody, now just a memory
> Rising out of the black abyss I see the moon's red reflection
> 
> All in one night
> Love at first sight
> All in one night
> Only one night
> 
> Every night, I see your eyes in the mist watching me
> I am one with the falling rain, crashing waves call out your name
> Staring out into the sea, drowning in an emerald ocean
> Rising out of the black abyss I see the moon's red reflection
> 
> All in one night
> Love at first sight
> All in one night
> Only one night


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3lD58uMGp8]YouTube - Zeromancer - Famous Last Words[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=givZsEAW80k]YouTube - Spin Doctors - Little Miss Can't Be Wrong[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Qglfipx7I8]YouTube - Def Leppard - When Love And Hate Collide[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jak1IMqpCJ4]YouTube - Delbert McClinton - Never Been Rocked Enough[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM209fnHAdk&feature=PlayList&p=E7015AAC39B63A80&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=76]YouTube - Dwight Yoakam Aint' That Lonely Yet[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_dF74VKJyA]YouTube - Eagles * Wasted Time[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgOVIqFoKj0]YouTube - Def Leppard - White Lightning[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0skjm-uJSs]YouTube - Blondie - The Tide Is High[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WXvY1gfFYI]YouTube - Picture - Kid Rock - Sheryl Crow - Live[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta0a3DFUU0Y&feature=PlayList&p=95522C30E86D68D4&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldgB9NLrcq8&feature=PlayList&p=B408360E1FA13247&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band - Melissa[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30UtwNrDXtE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band-Lost And Found[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzcasalpLJw"]YouTube - Vienna Teng - Homecoming (Walter's Song)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4&feature=PlayList&p=959789B68D896EBA&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=35]YouTube - Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme (Miami Vice)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Gunny will like this video.  written for Carly.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE_QQJwF_xk&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Rolling Stones - Memory Motel (Audio)[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjxCDUanpdQ]YouTube - Jackson Browne - I'm Alive - Live[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY&feature=PlayList&p=51696DBD61695D02&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13]YouTube - Jackson Browne - The Load Out / Stay - Live 1978[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpqbn6xWH_g]YouTube - Styx - Grand Illusion Live 1996[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYqZSPKK_io&feature=related]YouTube - The Doors - Love Her Madly (45 rpm)[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Off yer butt  . . .  . and dance!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QSyaBHr1jU]YouTube - Don Henley-All She Wants To Do Is Dance[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdoXRou65e4]YouTube - Styx - Snowblind Live 1996[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VqWc4PCE7A]YouTube - BAD ENGLISH - PRICE OF LOVE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGw6922j_0U]YouTube - I'll Be Alright Without You[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46bkXgxb66E]YouTube - Paul Simon - Still Crazy After All These Years[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28FYBvuGGl8]YouTube - Blaine Larsen - How Do You Get That Lonely[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUWMSVDPdGQ]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Don't be cruel[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM7LR46zrQU]YouTube - Al Stewart - Year of the cat[/ame]


----------



## Grigorio

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mT_oPFNJwEM]YouTube - NEVERMORE - Believe In Nothing (OFFICIAL VIDEO)[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkvXj5d6WzM]YouTube - JENNIFER WARNES ~ Famous Blue Raincoat ~[/ame]


----------



## Grigorio

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHtbXfG007U]YouTube - Within Temptation - Never Ending Story[/ame]


----------



## Grigorio

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1ebCHFNeMo]YouTube - Alice in Chains - God Am[/ame]


----------



## paperview

Grigorio said:


> YouTube - Within Temptation - Never Ending Story


Thanks for that.  I liked that song

....never heard it before.


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KpFE_1yzr7w&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KpFE_1yzr7w&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

Just heard this one tonight -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKTnJEv516Q]YouTube - Addicted by Saving Abel[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6e82w_Bjrw&feature=related]YouTube - Status Quo - Pictures Of Matchstick Men...[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ilz5SxrHA3E]YouTube - Deep Purple - Hush: Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGzKGigw1fg]YouTube - Seether - Careless Whisper[/ame]


----------



## Said1

Faith Hill - Breath

Man, I wish it was Tuesday! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QJN-m10vag]YouTube - FaithHill - Breathe(video)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdpEyxS0988&feature=related]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Eli's Coming (1969)[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikxcuDRiAn4]YouTube - Wasted Time Eagles HFO[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_ixvYZb3ss&feature=PlayList&p=4E1301539D55CB43&index=21]YouTube - Type O Negative My Girlfriend's Girlfriend[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riIqBIYK6Z4]YouTube - Type O Negative- Christian Woman (Album Version)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

GREAT HALLOWEEN SONG !!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBRhtaeCIPg]YouTube - Type O-Negative- Black No. 1 (Little Miss Scare-All)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

My best friend's new boyfriend has a voice like this with a NC drawl ...    
(Call me again, Paul, she won't care.  )

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBQ01X-1AlI]YouTube - Trace Adkins - Ladies Love Country Boys[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHcUEnmQ8AI]YouTube - Saving Abel - 18 Days[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzE91IViKBE]YouTube - Hinder - Lips Of An Angel[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WUdlaLWSVM]YouTube - Eric Clapton Layla Original[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbsBJmx-m2s]YouTube - Aerosmith - Dude (looks like a lady)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjOQ9r35uiU]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix- Red House[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3T_xeoGES8]YouTube - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts - I Love Rock N Roll[/ame]


----------



## Said1

The Black Keys - Hold Me in Your Arms

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=653PLUXWQuA]YouTube - The Black Keys - Hold Me in Your Arms[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2xRYw3DmRY&feature=related]YouTube - Blind Faith - Had To Cry Today 1969[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Lynyrd Skynyrd

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NbTpssTGRI]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - The Ballad of Curtis Lowe[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXp413NynFk]YouTube - Santana - Smooth (feat. Rob Thomas)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxNy6lwULVs]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Bad for Good[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSoEP1NVmPM]YouTube - bad company feel like making love[/ame]


----------



## editec

Been using Pandora radio for the last few dayssince I findally got my new box.

Right now I'm listening to Eric Burton and the Animals.

I like this Pandora because I can put in musicians and it finds similar music to give me a "station" playing types of music I like.

I mix it up a lot to include classical, jazz, rock, new age, very old age and so forth.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw0rK-lE5Y0]YouTube - Patty Loveless-You Don't Even Know Who I Am[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Listening to Ted Nugent - Stranglehold


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZgLDUDn3Fc&feature=fvst]YouTube - Vince Gill - When I Call Your Name[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYub1neLZmA]YouTube - Whisky Lullaby[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q233CxlIZtk&feature=fvst]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - Kryptonite[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK0ayO1ywrY&feature=PlayList&p=70A003B95B35DBD3&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=47]YouTube - Into the Wild Music Video - Audioslave I am the Highway[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgvK0Dc1WPU]YouTube - Next contestant - Nickelback[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I48jPTL0tA0]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins - Disarm (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAjnncZFAl8]YouTube - Metallica - Fade to Black Live! (Binge & Purge)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Good song that Tom Clancy introduced me to ... good lyrics ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nATJ4kplZjw]YouTube - Red - Breathe into me with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuxqKBfBxqY]YouTube - The Fool On The Hill - The Beatles[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wHlYajBDjk]YouTube - Bee Gees - Run To Me/World - 10/10/1975[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_jUkhEd8co]YouTube - Roll With the Changes - Reo and Styx together[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmYt0e88ANo]YouTube - Never Enough[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Led Zeppelin - "Ramble On"  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHBmc3POjJI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0FawK4G_AY]YouTube - Savatage- "Somewhere in Time" & "Believe"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtoDox0kAFE]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Don't Cry: Original Version[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Nice outfit.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwARpaKHx_w]YouTube - Rocky Mountain High: John Denver[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Ten Years After - I'd love to change the world.  Classic song. Apropos now as the day it was written. A sad commentary in many ways. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUokMbJC3P8]YouTube - Ten Years After - I'd Love To Change The World[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA]YouTube - A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Crosby Stills & Nash - Suite - Judy Blue Eyes - live at Woodstock. Great performance!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzF_MoXOU1E&feature=related]YouTube - Crosby Stills & Nash - Suite - Judy Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8"]YouTube - The Moody Blues - Nights in White satinÂ´67[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Somebody bring back the 70s 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz4tMKErcZw]YouTube - Ozark Mountain Daredevils - Jackie Blue[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - The Moody Blues - Nights in White satinÂ´67



Excellent tune!


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtVIhDgo_uU]YouTube - california dreamin[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Time to crank it up folks! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt75y38J00s]YouTube - Joe Walsh- Rocky Mountain Way[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Cranking it up 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WdYt9VkVek]YouTube - Metallica - To Live Is To Die[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I can dig it.   Chicago had it going on in the 60s and 70s. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-wHixgp2RE]YouTube - Chicago - Feeling Stronger Every Day[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

A timeless classic. Elvin struck gold with this song. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxsZKvZjEvs]YouTube - Elvin Bishop - Fooled Around and Fell In Love (Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdRdqp4N3Jw]YouTube - Alison Krauss-Gillian Welch - I'll Fly Away[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGSZn5ll5q4]YouTube - THE GOO GOO DOLLS - IRIS (ACUSTICO)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df53LWQuezQ]YouTube - Brad Paisley - Alcohol[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

If this song doesn't get your toe tapping, and get you in the mood for dancing with your sweetheart etc., something is wrong with you. lol  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7W6QDdei7U]YouTube - Gabin - Into My Soul[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Its not too late to whip it whip it good. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbt30UnzRWw]YouTube - Devo "Whip It"[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

An enduring classic from 74.  We will all die one day but there will be somebody somewhere rockin the house with this song. Did I mention we need to bring back the 70's? lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19ODqbISMNo]YouTube - Love Hurts Nazareth[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

A great song by the O'Jays. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll3uipTO-4A]YouTube - For the love of money-O' jays Full Version[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Get ready cuz here I come. A rockin song from Rare Earth.  Crank it up!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWWffCjfcDE]YouTube - GET READY RARE EARTH[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Wild Thing you make my heart sing. You make everything.....groovy.  How many men have sung this song to that special lady?  lol  Another timeless song.  What a fun song. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qHX493bB3U]YouTube - The Troggs- Wild Thing[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Steve Winwood made this song. An oldie but goodie. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4Wvxg-hV-0&feature=related]YouTube - The Spencer Davis Group-Gimme Some Lovin'[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN38vED24Eg"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN38vED24Eg[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

N ur eyepod steeln ur toonz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ]YouTube - Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I don't care for Jackson Browne's politics, but he is a wonderful musician. My favorite album "Running on Empty" has a wonderful live version of "Doctor my Eyes."

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brL-UZym6cc[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_xnssmSZ28]YouTube - Bobbie Gentry - Ode To Billy Joe[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

...another oldie (not quite so oldie)...I love to listenn to this driving on the interstate, with my dog....makes you just want to keep on driving 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fgGNZYR5QM]YouTube - Lobo- Me & you & a dog named Boo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsezr0qiFIc"]YouTube - Todd Rundgren - Hello Its Me[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

"Somewhere there is somebody ain't treatin sombody right" ~Bob Seger~

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7r-V1id038"]YouTube - Bob Seger - Fire Down Below[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqGGWKSn71w]YouTube - The Daily Flash-Violets of Dawn[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Can you remember your name?  This song brings back a lot of good memories. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0KKGdb4qUY]YouTube - america playing horse with no name[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Can you remember your name? This song brings back a lot of good memories.
> 
> YouTube - america playing horse with no name


 
Wow, I was just listening to that!  Am looking for Ventura Highway. Oh wait I found it

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnhKcCwZwl8]YouTube - America - Ventura Highway[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

" But they sent me away teach me how to be sensible logical..."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBAasek8NR4&feature=related]YouTube - Supertramp - The Logical Song[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZnhuOEUFXA&feature=PlayList&p=DAAC799431E245C2&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - No More Mr. Nice Guy[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you remember your name? This song brings back a lot of good memories.
> 
> YouTube - america playing horse with no name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I was just listening to that!  Am looking for Ventura Highway. Oh wait I found it
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnhKcCwZwl8]YouTube - America - Ventura Highway[/ame]
Click to expand...


Wowies. On the same mindmeld as BGG.  That can be dangerous.   Ventura Highway is a great tune as well.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF0OIZfe_Pg&feature=PlayList&p=1E41C123B51E2CC6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=22]YouTube - Kenny Chesney-The Tin Man[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWhgLjim6Rc&feature=related]YouTube - Easy Rider - The Byrds - Wasn't Born to Follow[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Here is a blast from the past.   Great show and great song.   I used to have a crush on Linda back in the day. lol 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haZPPBJC8Ic]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt - You're No Good[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you remember your name? This song brings back a lot of good memories.
> 
> YouTube - america playing horse with no name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I was just listening to that!  Am looking for Ventura Highway. Oh wait I found it
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnhKcCwZwl8"]YouTube - America - Ventura Highway[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wowies. On the same mindmeld as BGG. That can be dangerous.  Ventura Highway is a great tune as well.
Click to expand...

 

Uh oh  

How about Sister Golden Hair? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUQZw3wfro]YouTube - America Sister Golden Hair[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I was just listening to that!  Am looking for Ventura Highway. Oh wait I found it
> 
> YouTube - America - Ventura Highway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wowies. On the same mindmeld as BGG. That can be dangerous.  Ventura Highway is a great tune as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh
> 
> How about Sister Golden Hair?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUQZw3wfro]YouTube - America Sister Golden Hair[/ame]
Click to expand...


Another good tune. Can't go wrong with America.  Do I know you by another nic Pixie? 

Here is another prime tune from the 70's.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5RDn5Y0D_0]YouTube - Little River Band - Reminiscing (1978)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wowies. On the same mindmeld as BGG. That can be dangerous.  Ventura Highway is a great tune as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh
> 
> How about Sister Golden Hair?
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUQZw3wfro"]YouTube - America Sister Golden Hair[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another good tune. Can't go wrong with America. Do I know you by another nic Pixie?
> 
> Here is another prime tune from the 70's.
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5RDn5Y0D_0"]YouTube - Little River Band - Reminiscing (1978)[/ame]
Click to expand...

 
You never know 

I love LRB.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk]YouTube - Cool Change Little River Band[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Here is a blast from the past.   Great show and great song.   I used to have a crush on Linda back in the day. lol




She has a great voice....

I also like this one both by her and the original Warren Zevon (but I can't find his on youtube)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u04p5SEarYQ]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt - Carmelita[/ame]


rip Warren


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Time to let loose with some cowbell!   CRANK IT UP you heathens. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o]YouTube - Mountain - Mississippi Queen[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bWhWMYqDNtk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bWhWMYqDNtk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bWhWMYqDNtk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bWhWMYqDNtk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Grace was a lovely lady back in the day. She was also one heck of a wild child. lol  Sometimes it is best to leave the bright shiny packages alone.   I will have to listen to this song again. I am ambivalent about it, upon first play.


----------



## dilloduck

Please listen to that whole song and tell me----- WTF HAPPENED TO US ?????????


----------



## dilloduck

BasicGreatGuy said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bWhWMYqDNtk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bWhWMYqDNtk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace was a lovely lady back in the day. She was also one heck of a wild child. lol  Sometimes it is best to leave the bright shiny packages alone.   I will have to listen to this song again. I am ambivalent about it, upon first play.
Click to expand...


We need wild children--on the same side---now.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfzeogT4aag]YouTube - waiting in the weeds the eagles 2009[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Eve said:


> YouTube - waiting in the weeds the eagles 2009



Great song. My favorite off their new album.  I made a video of this song, but Youtube made me take it down.  Good stuff.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWR7ILg75D4]YouTube - Chris LeDoux - Tougher Than The Rest[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ak_j0hb007Y]YouTube - SOiL - Halo[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Another great song to have cranked up, as you cruise down the road.  Doesn't get any better than "Jessica." 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rrMZcCfCm8]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band - Jessica[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTJ3mNA_ni8]YouTube - THE CRUXSHADOWS - SOLUS[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Do you...you...feel like I do?  What a great song by Frampton. Best live album ever, in my opinion. I wore out my double album copy in 76. How about you?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYGp5shqLZg]YouTube - Peter Frampton - Do you feel like we do Part 1[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPkwm8a1kBU&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Frampton - Do you feel like we do Part 2[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

If I left here tomorrow, would you still remember me?  Great live version   They first recorded this song in 69.  You can hear that first version off their Muscle Shoals album. It is like night and day, from what was played on the radio during the height of their success.  Enjoy 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkTQUtx818w]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird-BBC 1975[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Here is another favorite of mine. There is a fab surprise with the video.  Check it out.  ROCK N ROLL BABY!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOoh_0o2csk&feature=channel]YouTube - The Knack "My Sharona" (SoloDallas', CLOSE UP)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

That's what I like about you!  What a great smile and laugh while you dance with your sweetie song. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvHKjDKY_O8]YouTube - The Romantics - What I Like About You (original version)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Play that funky music white boy. A great one hit wonder. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qnoh3h6JD8]YouTube - Wild Cherry - "Play That Funky Music"[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrUjAz4Kh5A]YouTube - ÐÑÐ¸Ð½Ð° ÐÐ¸Ð»ÑÐº - ÐÐ°ÑÑÑÐ°[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc]YouTube - THE HOLLIES - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I am....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBFG372HsW8]YouTube - Small Blue Thing-Suzanne Vega[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Here is a song from a group you may not have heard of before. I hope it touches your heart as it does me every time I hear it. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ig-ZF1-qoQ&feature=PlayList&p=47218EE54B91E807&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=56]YouTube - Ovation TV | The Swell Season: Live from the Artists Den[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I think someone has hacked my account and has seen fit to post mellow songs. Hmmm

A great rendition of "How Long"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUfKyNd63_s]YouTube - HQ Audio - Paul Carrack - How long[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUMb5V1lkXQ]YouTube - In Flames - Acoustic Medley[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

This song goes out to those in need.  Never forget you are so much more than a nickname on a message board. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbZDjnWtK1A]YouTube - Cyndi Lauper "True Colors"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEUE-wMQBv8]YouTube - If everyone Cared - Nickel Back[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

That is the first time I have heard Nickel Back Eve. Good song with a good message. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Phoenix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> That is the first time I have heard Nickel Back Eve. Good song with a good message. Thanks for sharing



They've got some good stuff.  "Far Away", "Savin' Me", "Next Contestant", "I'd Come For You" and "Someone That You're With" are some of my faves right now.  But that changes frequently.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoBlryfjlCc]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark: .[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> This song goes out to those in need. Never forget you are so much more than a nickname on a message board.
> 
> YouTube - Cyndi Lauper "True Colors"


 
Cyndi Lauper is great, that is an awsome song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C6AXnnjgqI]YouTube - Cyndi Lauper - Time After Time[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Eve said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the first time I have heard Nickel Back Eve. Good song with a good message. Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've got some good stuff. "Far Away", "Savin' Me", "Next Contestant", "I'd Come For You" and "Someone That You're With" are some of my faves right now. But that changes frequently.
Click to expand...

 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyQDkMwjE1U]YouTube - Nickelback Far Away Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This song goes out to those in need. Never forget you are so much more than a nickname on a message board.
> 
> YouTube - Cyndi Lauper "True Colors"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyndi Lauper is great, that is an awsome song
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C6AXnnjgqI]YouTube - Cyndi Lauper - Time After Time[/ame]
Click to expand...

"Time after time" is good but not like "True Colors." I tried to find the version of "True Colors" with Cyndi and Phil Collins on YouTube, but didn't see it.  It is better than the video I posted.   I am glad Cyndi got ride of her crazy hair color. lol


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM0Tdp3ZZyg&feature=related]YouTube - Argent-Hold Your Head Up (Live 1974)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Rockin selection Meister. Well done!


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q10cZpF1lE]YouTube - The Dance[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Another one of my favs.  Crank it up.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx53c_6h-W4]YouTube - Billy Joel - A Matter Of Trust[/ame]


I am not a country music fan but "The Dance" was good.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I am a big Joel fan. Here is another song of his that reaches deep inside your heart, and gives it a tug.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eELB6NxrZ7A]YouTube - Billy Joel - And So It Goes[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Another one of my favs. Crank it up.
> 
> YouTube - Billy Joel - A Matter Of Trust
> 
> 
> I am not a country music fan but "The Dance" was good.


 
I am not a country music fan either. But Garth was the bomb at one time, he had some great songs


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

This is a must have song.  Rock til you drop.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0]YouTube - Slow Ride- Foghat (Full Version)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of my favs. Crank it up.
> 
> YouTube - Billy Joel - A Matter Of Trust
> 
> 
> I am not a country music fan but "The Dance" was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a country music fan either. But Garth was the bomb at one time, he had some great songs
Click to expand...


Garth never had a problem wooing the ladies with his music. I will give him that.


----------



## Phoenix

PixieStix said:


> I am not a country music fan either. But Garth was the bomb at one time, he had some great songs



Indeed he was.  He blazed a trail for a lot of other country artists to follow in the cross-over area.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35oqM3xGeE0]YouTube - GARTH BROOKS - The Red Strokes DVD-Quality video (watch in full screen mode)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I am of the opinion that this is the best song Aerosmith ever did

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYojs78Tf9Y]YouTube - Dream on - Aerosmith[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Garth never had a problem wooing the ladies with his music. I will give him that.



It's the passion.

MeatLoaf is one of my all-time favorite male singers - mostly because of the passion he puts into his music.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeEccRgE5Bc]YouTube - Meat Loaf - CouldnÂ´t have said it better[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I am sure there are some heathens on this board, who do not appreciate the wonder that is Rush. I will pray for your souls.     "Moving Pictures" was a great album. Here is a cut from that album. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mwiURyX2B4]YouTube - Rush - Limelight[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Eve said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Garth never had a problem wooing the ladies with his music. I will give him that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the passion.
> 
> MeatLoaf is one of my all-time favorite male singers - mostly because of the passion he puts into his music.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeEccRgE5Bc]YouTube - Meat Loaf - CouldnÂ´t have said it better[/ame]
Click to expand...


Excellent point Eve. A man without passion is a man without heart.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> I am of the opinion that this is the best song Aerosmith ever did
> 
> YouTube - Dream on - Aerosmith



You betcha!


----------



## PixieStix

I am looking for Ministry's "NWO", and I can't find it.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> KMFDM
> 
> YouTube - KMFDM LIGHT



I see someone likes to get a little "freaky." 

Don't know what that was. lol


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I love to work at nothin all day. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCIUf8eYPqA]YouTube - Bachman Turner Overdrive-Taking care of business[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> KMFDM
> 
> YouTube - KMFDM LIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see someone likes to get a little "freaky."
> 
> Don't know what that was. lol
Click to expand...

 
I did not watch the vid before I posted, weird video  I do not know what it was either,  I have always like the music though


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> KMFDM
> 
> YouTube - KMFDM LIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see someone likes to get a little "freaky."
> 
> Don't know what that was. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not watch the vid before I posted, weird video  I do not know what it was either,  I have always like the music though
Click to expand...


I had never heard of that group before.  Was that grunge music or something?  I am old school. lol


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see someone likes to get a little "freaky."
> 
> Don't know what that was. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not watch the vid before I posted, weird video  I do not know what it was either,  I have always like the music though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had never heard of that group before. Was that grunge music or something? I am old school. lol
Click to expand...

 
That is a 90's group out of Germany. Not grunge, "Industrial" a mix of metal and techno


----------



## PixieStix

Disclaimer: Just because I post it, does not mean I like it at least this time 

But someone may like it. 

This guy calls himself "King Diamond" I am not sure where he is from, maybe Denmark 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLUwe8r4J-8]YouTube - King Diamond - Melissa[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

A song about loss and wanting to go back. I know at first the video seems odd, but watch, you will see what It means

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3Kd7IGPyeg&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - Coldplay - The Scientist[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Eve said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Garth never had a problem wooing the ladies with his music. I will give him that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the passion.
> 
> MeatLoaf is one of my all-time favorite male singers - *mostly because of the passion he puts into his music.  *
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeEccRgE5Bc]YouTube - Meat Loaf - CouldnÂ´t have said it better[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yes!!!!  And what a voice too


----------



## Coyote

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of my favs. Crank it up.
> 
> YouTube - Billy Joel - A Matter Of Trust
> 
> 
> I am not a country music fan but "The Dance" was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a country music fan either. But Garth was the bomb at one time, he had some great songs
Click to expand...


I used to really dislike country but...gradually, there are some I really like, it grows on me especially when it seems to blend elements of rock or folk - for example Ryan Adams (My Time of Need) - or some of Josh Ritter's stuff (not sure if that is country) and Big and Rich, and Greg Brown (not sure if that is really country either)....this whole thread is GREAT for trying  out new flavors of music and revisiting old favorites


----------



## Phoenix

I like this cross-over duo and song ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poiCzMOvkKk]YouTube - Robert Plant & Alison Krauss - Black Dog[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Eve said:


> I like this cross-over duo and song ...
> 
> YouTube - Robert Plant & Alison Krauss - Black Dog



Good one - I love Alison Krauss' voice...I was stuck on "I'll Fly Away" the other day - good due


----------



## Phoenix

Coyote said:


> Good one - I love Alison Krauss' voice...I was stuck on "I'll Fly Away" the other day - good due



Yup.  Somebody posted "Whiskey Lullaby" with Alison and Brad Paisley (another great singer/musician).  I get stuck on that one.  Well, pretty much anything Brad sings.


----------



## Phoenix

This one was done brilliantly, especially using Andy Griffith as the old man.  I love it.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvKgnkIN8C8[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

It is time to crank it up. A great song by "Traffic."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XGjHWsH1aI&feature=PlayList&p=F25DE9AC1C4A43EC&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=56]YouTube - Traffic - The Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Here is another song from the BGG music vault. I find the song both haunting and inspiring. In my song Steve is singing metaphorically about relationships.  To me, "can't find my way home" is speaking to not being about to find one's center of being. Another words, it is someone who has been walking through life as a skeleton, walking about trying to please others, instead of looking within and realizing what the soul is crying out for.   I will leave my dissection of the song there.  I hope you enjoy the song as much as I have other the years. Don't ever let pride get in the way. It kills happiness. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN1J5sMv28Q]YouTube - Blind Faith ~ Can't Find My Way Home[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Here is another one of my favorites.  You won't find it on YouTube.   I think most of us have felt that raw emotion that washes over us like a tidal wave, and there are no words. Just a longing.  Enjoy  Click the picture, and it will start the video for you.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Who could forget "Superstition" by Stevie Wonder? Here is a great live studio recording from 73. If you don't have the "Talking Book" album in your collection, you need to get it. It is rocks. Clasic Stevie. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDZFf0pm0SE]YouTube - Stevie Wonder ~ Superstition[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I am going to switch gears here, and throw out one of my favorite Stevie Ray songs from his "Texas Flood" album.  He was truly gifted. He couldn't read music, but you would have never known it the way he could keep time and change chord progressions. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVjdMLAMbM0]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan, Texas Flood,[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

"I got a black magic woman and she is tryin' to make a devil out of me."  What a wonderful song from the Abraxas Album. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah-yrleNFb0]YouTube - santana black magic woman[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

A classic from Marvin that is as poignant today, as the day the record was released. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tOpwgrqshU]YouTube - Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues (Make Me Wanna Holler)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Here is another fun dance song with your sweetie. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OUDW93vXE0]YouTube - THE EMOTIONS : Best Of My Love[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Gotta love the Doobie Brothers. One of my fav tunes of theirs.  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra7_60iwpk8]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Jesus Is Just Alright[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

"Bad company and I won't deny. Bad company til the day I die." You can't go wrong with Bad Co. Paul Rogers still has a great voice. Glad to see he got back together with Bad Co. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0FR0QSgBro]YouTube - Bad Company- Bad Company[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

He's just an excitable boy....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eUsSXXc8wU]YouTube - Warren Zevon - Excitable Boy[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I am a miner for a heart of gold. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE]YouTube - Neil Young - Heart Of Gold[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7NQjLZvw44]YouTube - Keep Me In Your Heart- A Warren Zevon Tribute[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4HknxMtFdw]YouTube - Emilie Autumn - Juliet[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Syf2NCgQYUY]YouTube - Diskonnekted - After Einstein[/ame]

The enlightenment was a lie
Were still sick
And we still die

Darwin was a liar
Darwin told the truth
Darwin wrote a fairytale
Starting from ape and going back again

Einstein didnt know
Which way the future goes
Einstein didnt care
If tomorrow comes again

The son of God
Is the son of evil
Weve never been so damn sure
As one and one still equals two
It has never been so damn true

Three metric systems
Three different clues
Three different gods
Three different views

Einstein didnt know
Which way the future goes
Einstein didnt care
If tomorrow comes again ​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e98UOB0etdo]YouTube - Survivor: I Can't Hold Back[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

JBeukema said:


> The enlightenment was a lie
> Were still sick
> And we still die
> ​



This somehow reminds me of....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQycQ8DABvc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4-5OtBx6u8]YouTube - Kiss - Detroit rock city[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMZHqh6jUdQ]YouTube - Imperative Reaction - As We Fall - Judas[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew]YouTube - Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)



I would label that song a "guilty pleasure of the 80s."  Not that I know anything about that.


----------



## PixieStix

I love this!

It is awsome

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nvdqk-jnqQc]YouTube - 09-Gerudo Valley- Hyrule Symphony[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

sublime...if anything could turn me to the darkside...it would be he or she with the best music..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3gfIJeNojo]YouTube - Ubi Caritas[/ame]

....or chocolate chip cookies

it's not organized religion that would turn me to the gods...it would be music.


----------



## Coyote

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)



Yes!  I remember when that came out....

shoot...the system won't let me give your rep either...


----------



## Phoenix

coyote said:


> sublime...if anything could turn me to the darkside...it would be he or she with the best music..
> 
> youtube - ubi caritas
> 
> .*...or chocolate chip cookies*
> 
> it's not organized religion that would turn me to the gods...it would be music.






:d


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THtX7H6ZJi8]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Anymore (live)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

This woman could make a song out of nothing at all 

Simply amazing


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIup5g0nCQQ"]YouTube - Bonnie Tyler Making Love Out Of Nothing At All[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

PixieStix said:


> This woman could make a song out of nothing at all
> 
> Simply amazing
> 
> YouTube - Bonnie Tyler Making Love Out Of Nothing At All



She made beautiful music with MeatLoaf in at least one song (at least on the album) ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=788H0K5KrYI]YouTube - I'd Do Anything For Love - Meat Loaf[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Coyote!  Over here!  Got our song on ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D99n9f3vU4]YouTube - Queen Fat Bottom Girls[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Eve said:


> Coyote!  Over here!  Got our song on ...
> 
> YouTube - Queen Fat Bottom Girls



ooooo YES!  Freddy Mercury and Queen!


We make the rockin' world go round


----------



## Phoenix

Coyote said:


> ooooo YES!  Freddy Mercury and Queen!
> 
> 
> We make the rockin' world go round



We do indeed, friend.


----------



## random3434

I have always loved this song:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqeXZ-4kb60&feature=related]YouTube - Allman Brothers {1990} Sweet Melissa[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sogKUx_q7ig&feature=related]YouTube - Queen we are the champions[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coxwqNv6RRs]YouTube - Ayria - Start Again[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Diva Destruction - Rewriting History​


----------



## Phoenix

No video but audio is great ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoBLGE2cCdU]YouTube - The Kingston Trio - Tom Dooley (1958 Capitol records) Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48IWzAWzxB0"]YouTube - The Kovenant - Keepers of the Garden (S.E.T.I. 2003)[/ame]
In the darkness of space, they suffer in temptation
Dementia creeping closer, but what difference does it make
Sometimes the best way up is down
And for some moments in life there are no words
The sky is filled with dead stars
There is no escape...There is no return
In a state of terror and confusion
With euphoria as an ambition...
Through the doors of perception
We will leave this place behind
Wide open space, so out of place
We were exiled and we were disgraced
Eye at the center, dawn of our race
Edge of the cosmos, heart of all space
The ancient deception, the so-called fall from grace
And Eden was just a place in outer space...
The shining ones, the keepers of the garden
The ancient ones, those who came from the sky
Wide open space, so out of place
We were exiled and we were disgraced
Eye at the center, dawn of our race
Edge of the cosmos, heart of all space​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMi4DfK5zwI"]YouTube - Grendel - The Judged Ones[/ame]
nucleotidest, the sequence breaks 
amino acid primes, a terror so great 
dead cells, tagged stream 
convicted bodies with a suicide gene 

rage born of scorn 
mother to daughter - and father to son 

crossfire, blood runs 
our fate is sealing 
in the striving of the judged ones 

with the fourth division 
spreading violent ground 
now both cain and abel 
while the lambs are drowned 
with seven seals 
and eleven sons 
we're bearing the burden 
we're the dying - we're the judged ones 

lethal vex, the code is breaking 
fight for survival in this virulent siege 
dead cells, tagged stream 
convicted bodies with a suicide gene 

rage born of scorn 
mother to daughter - and father to son 

crossfire, blood runs 
our fate is sealing 
in the striving of judged ones​


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

This song really hits home for me.  Once dad let the memories fall by the way, there was no recapturing them.  If you are a dad or a mom, take time to make quality time with your children. They are a gift.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Due1lIsfvy0]YouTube - Harry Chapin- Cats In The Cradle[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

This song brings back memories.    It is a shame that Jim left us so early in his life. What a blessing he was. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2iS8XctJKo]YouTube - Jim Croce - Operator[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Gordon was another golden voice from the 70s. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOOs-MqDOI0]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot 1974 - Sundown[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO9Ild2cvdg]YouTube - April Come She Will--Simon & Garfunkel[/ame]

April come she will
When streams are ripe and swelled with rain;
May, she will stay,
Resting in my arms again.
June, shell change her tune,
In restless walks shell prowl the night;
July, she will fly
And give no warning to her flight.

August, die she must,
The autumn winds blow chilly and cold;
September Ill remember
A love once new has now grown old.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

A favorite from one of the "one hit" wonders.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU&feature=related]YouTube - Looking glass - Brandi you're a fine girl[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Gordon was another golden voice from the 70s.
> 
> YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot 1974 - Sundown





Ah I LOVE Gordon Lightfoot....so many of his songs   Thank you....


Don Quixote was one of the first songs I fell in love with (along with Pianoman)....and I bought the album with my babysitting money.....


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Coyote said:


> YouTube - April Come She Will--Simon & Garfunkel
> 
> April come she will
> When streams are ripe and swelled with rain;
> May, she will stay,
> Resting in my arms again.
> June, shell change her tune,
> In restless walks shell prowl the night;
> July, she will fly
> And give no warning to her flight.
> 
> August, die she must,
> The autumn winds blow chilly and cold;
> September Ill remember
> A love once new has now grown old.



Great song from a wonderful duo.  Thanks for posting that.  Can't go wrong with S & G.


----------



## Zoom-boing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG4Xy29zgmE]YouTube - Green Day - American Idiot [Official Music Video][/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Caught a ride into South Dakota
With two girls in a light blue DeSoto
One's name was Jane, the other was plain
But they both had racing motors
Next I caught a ride with a gambler's wife
Lay down, she had a brand new Rambler
She parked on the other side of town
She layed the Rambler down
She said she could dig if I'd knew her

Doing my best to get back to you
Aint nothing I'd rather do
Look for me Sunday, gonna be there honey
Something special just for you
Special just for you......


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> This song brings back memories.  It is a shame that Jim left us so early in his life. What a blessing he was.
> 
> YouTube - Jim Croce - Operator


 
He is still a legend. I have been trying to find "Time in a Bottle" but have had no luck at all 


   Thanks for posting this classic, a lovely man he was


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Hows about some Seals and Croft.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BthCLLO-PY0]YouTube - Seals & Crofts " Summer Breeze"[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TDw8v1Gi1E]YouTube - Raise Your Hand-Janis Joplin[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This song brings back memories.  It is a shame that Jim left us so early in his life. What a blessing he was.
> 
> YouTube - Jim Croce - Operator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is still a legend. I have been trying to find "Time in a Bottle" but have had no luck at all
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this classic, a lovely man he was
Click to expand...


You are welcome.  You need the song itself? That can be arranged.


----------



## alan1

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This song brings back memories.  It is a shame that Jim left us so early in his life. What a blessing he was.
> 
> YouTube - Jim Croce - Operator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is still a legend. I have been trying to find "Time in a Bottle" but have had no luck at all
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this classic, a lovely man he was
Click to expand...


The "Photographs and Memories" album had it, and I have it on cd and computer.


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This song brings back memories.  It is a shame that Jim left us so early in his life. What a blessing he was.
> 
> YouTube - Jim Croce - Operator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is still a legend. I have been trying to find "Time in a Bottle" but have had no luck at all
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this classic, a lovely man he was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are welcome.  You need the song itself? That can be arranged.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, if I had that song, I could make a video with it, then post it on youtube


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiklZnVoZ5Y]YouTube - Blues Brothers - "B" Movie Box Car Blues (Live 1978)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O3faCnqJsmw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O3faCnqJsmw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

MountainMan said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This song brings back memories.  It is a shame that Jim left us so early in his life. What a blessing he was.
> 
> YouTube - Jim Croce - Operator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is still a legend. I have been trying to find "Time in a Bottle" but have had no luck at all
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this classic, a lovely man he was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Photographs and Memories" album had it, and I have it on cd and computer.
Click to expand...

 
You are blessed then. Wanna send me a copy? *snicker*


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is still a legend. I have been trying to find "Time in a Bottle" but have had no luck at all
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this classic, a lovely man he was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.  You need the song itself? That can be arranged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, if I had that song, I could make a video with it, then post it on youtube
Click to expand...

PM me your email addy, and I will send it to you.


----------



## Coyote

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O3faCnqJsmw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O3faCnqJsmw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Another one who died too soon....thanks for song


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZGcxXe0STHI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZGcxXe0STHI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Coyote said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O3faCnqJsmw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O3faCnqJsmw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one who died too soon....thanks for song
Click to expand...


Absolutely. Do you know what his real name was? No Googling now.


----------



## Coyote

Simon and Garfunkle did this...but, I love Eva Cassidy's version too

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G860hkE0Tc&feature=related]YouTube - Kathy's Song(Full Version)-Live by Eva Cassidy[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O3faCnqJsmw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O3faCnqJsmw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one who died too soon....thanks for song
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Do you know what his real name was? No Googling now.
Click to expand...


I know it was something awkwardly germanic...but no, I don't remember without google!


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Eva had an angelic voice. I like her rendition of "Fields of Gold" better than Sting's.


----------



## alan1

PixieStix said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is still a legend. I have been trying to find "Time in a Bottle" but have had no luck at all
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this classic, a lovely man he was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Photographs and Memories" album had it, and I have it on cd and computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are blessed then. Wanna send me a copy? *snicker*
Click to expand...


Sure, music is the one thing I share.  lets move it to PM


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Coyote said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one who died too soon....thanks for song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Do you know what his real name was? No Googling now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it was something awkwardly germanic...but no, I don't remember without google!
Click to expand...


John Deutschendorf Jr.  Will give you 1/2 point for Germanic reference.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Time to crank it up with YES - owner of a lonely heart. They made a great music video with this song, in my opinion.  Anybody that doesn't like YES, is a commie.   That's right. I said it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B6WtP66gQo[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Flip flop and fly.......


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daXxPnnc2sQ]YouTube - Robin Trower - Day of the Eagle[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I fear I'm caught fast in an S&G groove....the imagery in their lyrics is sublime

I am blinded by the light
Of God and truth and right
And I wander in the night without direction

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV9y4AZX-1E]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Flowers Never Bend with the Rainfall[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Dude said:


> Flip flop and fly.......


 
Here ya go Dude 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgzdgLR6tl4]YouTube - Blues Brothers - Flip, Flop & Fly[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Time to crank it up with YES - owner of a lonely heart. They made a great music video with this song, in my opinion. Anybody that doesn't like YES, is a commie.  That's right. I said it.
> 
> YouTube - Yes - Owner of a Lonely Heart


 
Well, I saw them in concert, not only once, but twice.


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpoE6yzZrxo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - Robin Trower - Day of the Eagle



I will see your" Robin Trower" and raise you "Tower of Power" 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DptRJzHNI6A]YouTube - SO VERY HARD TO GO / TOWER OF POWER[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to crank it up with YES - owner of a lonely heart. They made a great music video with this song, in my opinion. Anybody that doesn't like YES, is a commie.  That's right. I said it.
> 
> YouTube - Yes - Owner of a Lonely Heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I saw them in concert, not only once, but twice.
Click to expand...


We can take Pixie off the "list."  Good news.


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to crank it up with YES - owner of a lonely heart. They made a great music video with this song, in my opinion. Anybody that doesn't like YES, is a commie.  That's right. I said it.
> 
> YouTube - Yes - Owner of a Lonely Heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I saw them in concert, not only once, but twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can take Pixie off the "list." Good news.
Click to expand...

 
I was on the "list" ?


----------



## dilloduck

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I saw them in concert, not only once, but twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can take Pixie off the "list." Good news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was on the "list" ?
Click to expand...


He's a fed---


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can take Pixie off the "list." Good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the "list" ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a fed---
Click to expand...


Good thing I am not a mod. What you said is a bannable offense.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I saw them in concert, not only once, but twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can take Pixie off the "list." Good news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was on the "list" ?
Click to expand...


It wasn't "that" kind of list.  Not to fear. 

btw, "History of the World Part 1" is on AMC. Just started.


----------



## dilloduck

BasicGreatGuy said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the "list" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a fed---
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good thing I am not a mod. What you said is a bannable offense.
Click to expand...


I didn't call your mother a fed !


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

dilloduck said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a fed---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I am not a mod. What you said is a bannable offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't call your mother a fed !
Click to expand...


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can take Pixie off the "list." Good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the "list" ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't "that" kind of list.  Not to fear.
Click to expand...

 
I was kidding, about the list


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QagwavDv8k8&feature=fvw]YouTube - What's New Pussycat[/ame]

Tom Jones and kitty cats 

To lighten things up a little


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - What's New Pussycat
> 
> Tom Jones and kitty cats
> 
> To lighten things up a little



Can ya believe he is still performing? If I am not mistaken, he will be in Atlanta soon.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Who here remembers the 5th Dimension? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EegRh8Z4H-o]YouTube - The Fifth Dimension "Aquarius /Let The Sunshine In" (1969)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Another classic from the baby boomer age  I like Glen Campbell's version better even though Harry did a fine job. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AzEY6ZqkuE&feature=related]YouTube - Harry Nilsson - Everybody's Talkin' (1969)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Joy to the fishes in the deep blue sea. Joy to you and me. Who remembers singing this song on the school bus? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFypAB7nYGA&feature=related]YouTube - three dog night[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Before "my time" but I still like it. lol 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cHB3Rbz1OI]YouTube - The Coasters - Yakety Yak[/ame]  This song was in the movie "Uncle Buck."


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I may get on "the list" with this post, but it is a good tune. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3b9gOtQoq4]YouTube - The Bee Gees / Stayin' Alive (The Really Full Version) [High Quality][/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Am I the only the one that had this 45? 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDNlSpKLEEo&feature=PlayList&p=3E0C3C35B25513E7&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=22[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcY5SQECqks&feature=rec-HM-r2]YouTube - J.J. Cale - Crazy Mama (Studio)[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVj6QBhdmiw&feature=related]YouTube - JJ Cale - devil in disguise - studio live[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Just a cool song ...  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaMgb0JMTeo]YouTube - Billy Currington - People Are Crazy - Official HD Video(Clean)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

"Out of the Blue" was a wonderful double album by ELO.   Great harmonies. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LnPnbhyjGc]YouTube - Sweet Talkin' Woman[/ame]


----------



## editec

Pandora.com

If you haven't take advantage of this service, I suggest ya'll look into it.

Right now I'm listening to these guys

But with pandora you get to enter people you like and then it begins feeding you that and similar stuff you've probably never heard of.

It's expanding my music base rather considerable, let me tell yas.

For example, I never heard of this orchestra I'm listening to now, but it's aligned with the sort of eclectic mix of music I like to listen to.

This actually sounds sort of like if the Warner Brothers Looney Tunes orchestra decided to compose music extemporaneously while on some serious four-way blotter.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4um_p_orBSo]YouTube - If Your Watching - Fear Cult[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Journey rocked. I wish Steve was still with them. I saw them in the early 80s. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDY2I5pni90]YouTube - Don't Stop Believin by Journey[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mE4bilv_kc]YouTube - Adema - Brand New Thing[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Great song by Elton. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzrKlEtxTx4]YouTube - Elton John-Rocket man[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Here ya go Eve  One of my hometown bands. YEAH! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw6_VXPwm6U]YouTube - Kansas Carry on my Wayward son[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

One of my favorite groups from the 70s was "The Spinners."  I am so glad I grew up in the era I did. Kids today don't realize what they are missing, in my opinion. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zT20nJ6hkU]YouTube - The Spinners - I'll Be Around[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Back when music had heart and soul. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5AI7GlgzM0&NR=1]YouTube - The Chi-Lites - Oh Girl[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYfHQDL5Do4]YouTube - Wonderful World-Sam Cooke (1960)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwugjyeSKx4]YouTube - James Taylor - "Fire & Rain"[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I wore out this song and album in college. One of Led Zeppelin's better songs in my opinion. 
Seems that the wrath of the gods
Got a punch on the nose and it started to flow;
I think I might be sinking.
Throw me a line if I reach it in time
Ill meet you up there where the path
Runs straight and high.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw6KtEumay8]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- Going To California[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDm_ZHyYTrg]YouTube - The Charlie Daniels Band - The Devil Went Down To Georgia[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lr0hV0CSzo"]YouTube - Three Dog Night Never Been To Spain[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I love ELO

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpPlzeK7RM]YouTube - ELO - Telephone Line - CORRECT SYNC[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Another timeless song. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJbFVJvRqOQ&NR=1]YouTube - The Guess Who No sugar tonight / new mother nature[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> I love ELO
> 
> YouTube - ELO - Telephone Line - CORRECT SYNC



Fred Lynn made ELO. His afro was cool as well. lol


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

One of the best guitar riffs in rock n roll.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bplEcbzjME]YouTube - Spirit In The Sky By Norman Greenbaum[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Another timeless song.
> 
> YouTube - The Guess Who No sugar tonight / new mother nature


 
The Guess who is one of my favorite bands of all time along with BTO  And of course Floyd being on the top of the list 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDxg8z7iCQg]YouTube - Guess Who - Laughing (1968)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

While most would say their favorite Zeppelin song would be Stairway To Heaven

Mine is this one. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpJia1TrzL8&feature=PlayList&p=F602A89CC748CC6B&index=1"]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - All of my love (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another timeless song.
> 
> YouTube - The Guess Who No sugar tonight / new mother nature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Guess who is one of my favorite bands of all time along with BTO  And of course Floyd being on the top of the list
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDxg8z7iCQg]YouTube - Guess Who - Laughing (1968)[/ame]
Click to expand...


Can't go wrong with those three. "Takin care of business" is my fav BTO song.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Fav Pink Floyd song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> While most would say their favorite Zeppelin song would be Stairway To Heaven
> 
> Mine is this one.
> 
> YouTube - Led Zeppelin - All of my love (Studio Version)



I think "Stairway to Heaven" is overrated. "All of my love" showcases Robert's voice, without Jimmy's guitar overshadowing.


----------



## Dis

Faith Hill - Breathe...


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Though this song was originally done by Melvin and the Blue Notes, I like Simply Red's version better. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTcu7MCtuTs]YouTube - Simply Red - If You Don't Know Me By Now[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I really like Fleetwood Mac. To me, Rumors was their best album. I still listen to it with as much passion  as the day it way released.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8W-5PWsjUU]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac Go Your Own Way W/ Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Though this song was originally done by Melvin and the Blue Notes, I like Simply Red's version better.
> 
> YouTube - Simply Red - If You Don't Know Me By Now





god I love that song.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PFrp7XvisA]YouTube - Don henley - Dirty Laundry (12" promo)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

WillowTree said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though this song was originally done by Melvin and the Blue Notes, I like Simply Red's version better.
> 
> YouTube - Simply Red - If You Don't Know Me By Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god I love that song.
Click to expand...


It is one passionate song. I never get tired of listening to it.


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Though this song was originally done by Melvin and the Blue Notes, I like Simply Red's version better.
> 
> YouTube - Simply Red - If You Don't Know Me By Now


 

The first time I heard that song, I had just had my first argument with my then boyfriend ..well actually it was one sided. He was way too jealous 

Great song


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

In my opinion, this song is on the top 5 list for romance songs. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR62_JuVR8M]YouTube - Chris De Burgh - The Lady In Red: Concept Video 4/87 - Stereo[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though this song was originally done by Melvin and the Blue Notes, I like Simply Red's version better.
> 
> YouTube - Simply Red - If You Don't Know Me By Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I heard that song, I had just had my first argument with my then boyfriend ..well actually it was one sided. He was way too jealous
> 
> Great song
Click to expand...


Jealousy is such a vapid emotion. Good on you for getting rid of him.


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z1ZUU8xi7qY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z1ZUU8xi7qY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> YouTube - Don henley - Dirty Laundry (12" promo)


 
I absolutely love that song!!


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

This song is number 1 on the romance song list.  Complete openness of the heart and soul. That is what it is all about. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lLmYLw0WRI]YouTube - Journey - Open Arms[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gpOrZHzrsek&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gpOrZHzrsek&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Don henley - Dirty Laundry (12" promo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love that song!!
Click to expand...


We are almost like twins with the music. lol


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Don henley - Dirty Laundry (12" promo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love that song!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are almost like twins with the music. lol
Click to expand...

 
That is exactly what I was thinking LOL 

This song is beautifully depressing, and oxymoron? Maybe


 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idd_92ajjwY]YouTube - Evanescence - "My Immortal" Official Video[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

del said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gpOrZHzrsek&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gpOrZHzrsek&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Funk 49 rocks as well! Del is batting 1000 in the song department.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love that song!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are almost like twins with the music. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I was thinking LOL
> 
> This song is beautifully depressing, and oxymoron? Maybe
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idd_92ajjwY]YouTube - Evanescence - "My Immortal" Official Video[/ame]
Click to expand...

I see the song as expressing the duality that we all possess. I can see how it resonates as oxymoron. Do you think that that speaks to her insecurity?


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are almost like twins with the music. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I was thinking LOL
> 
> This song is beautifully depressing, and oxymoron? Maybe
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idd_92ajjwY"]YouTube - Evanescence - "My Immortal" Official Video[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see the song as expressing the duality that we all possess. I can see how it resonates as oxymoron. Do you think that that speaks to her insecurity?
Click to expand...

 

Yes, I think it speaks to all our insecurities

I do not like this song being used as tribute for our Troops. JMHO


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I was thinking LOL
> 
> This song is beautifully depressing, and oxymoron? Maybe
> 
> 
> YouTube - Evanescence - "My Immortal" Official Video
> 
> 
> 
> I see the song as expressing the duality that we all possess. I can see how it resonates as oxymoron. Do you think that that speaks to her insecurity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think it speaks to all our insecurities
> 
> I do not like this song being used as tribute for our Troops. JMHO
Click to expand...


I agree. I think it is in bad taste.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsDEpMdcLXg]YouTube - Eagles - Seven Bridges Road Live (05)[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02LIxbI8maI&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - Eagles - Seven Bridges Road Live (05)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02LIxbI8maI&feature=related



You have just made my night posting that video Pixie.  You rock!   I need to download that off YouTube.


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Eagles - Seven Bridges Road Live (05)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have just made my night posting that video Pixie. You rock!
Click to expand...

 

Anyone who appreciates that song and talent deserves to have a good night


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Here is a smash single from the "Trial By Fire" Journey album, that never really got its feet off the ground.  Another BGG favorite. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0zGpl7Ckhg]YouTube - Journey - When You Love a Woman[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Eagles - Seven Bridges Road Live (05)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have just made my night posting that video Pixie. You rock!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who appreciates that song and talent deserves to have a good night
Click to expand...


Do you have the "Hell Freezes Over" CD and or DVD? That song is included on both. It sounds fab in 5.1 Dolby surround.


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bj8qnzwHUwo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bj8qnzwHUwo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have just made my night posting that video Pixie. You rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who appreciates that song and talent deserves to have a good night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have the "Hell Freezes Over" CD and or DVD? That song is included on both. It sounds fab in 5.1 Dolby surround.
Click to expand...

 
Sadly I don't have it on CD, or DVD


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who appreciates that song and talent deserves to have a good night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the "Hell Freezes Over" CD and or DVD? That song is included on both. It sounds fab in 5.1 Dolby surround.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly I don't have it on CD, or DVD
Click to expand...


Will have to see about getting you a copy then.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Here is a complete change in direction Pixie.  This song has moved me to tears before. It is amazing where the wave from inside comes from. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iy-ZvD0Pnq0]YouTube - Schubert - Ave Maria - Andrea Bocelli[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QIWtY7gzvA]YouTube - Ambrosia - Biggest Part Of Me Live[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I got a song that ain't got no melody Pixie. I'm gonna sing it to my friends. We'll go round in circles. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcGP8FfHqzI]YouTube - Billy Preston Will It Go Round In Circles 1973[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I don't like Cat Steven's politics, but he touched my heart growing up with his music. When I listen to his old music, that is what I focus on. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHXpnZi9Hzs]YouTube - cat stevens Wild World[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Here is a complete change in direction Pixie. This song has moved me to tears before. It is amazing where the wave from inside comes from.
> 
> YouTube - Schubert - Ave Maria - Andrea Bocelli


 
 That is absolutely mindblowingly beautiful


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

This song goes out to Pixie.  Very apropos, in my opinion. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr_eVcCAUXo]YouTube - Dobie gray- drift away[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

CRANK IT UP MUSIC ADDICTS. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtjqxZMqMTA]YouTube - Genesis I Can't Dance (official video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> This song goes out to Pixie. Very apropos, in my opinion.
> 
> YouTube - Dobie gray- drift away


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

This song needs no introduction. Fabulous live version. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=manxPVTLth8]YouTube - In the Air tonight LIVE- phil collins[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Eva was an angel. It is sad she died so young of cancer. She fought as hard as she could.  This is my favorite song of hers.  This is a live version. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3YVil3Ajjs]YouTube - Eva Cassidy Fields Of Gold @ Blues Alley 1996 (Montage) (((Stereo)))[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Chris Isaak isn't for everyone, but I like his California sound.  What a wicked thing to do, to let me dream of you...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ7WJZXDMNc]YouTube - Chris Isaak-Wicked Game[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Eva was an angel. It is sad she died so young of cancer. She fought as hard as she could.  This is my favorite song of hers.  This is a live version.
> 
> YouTube - Eva Cassidy Fields Of Gold @ Blues Alley 1996 (Montage) (((Stereo)))



That is a lovely song...thanks for posting it!  She had such a beatiful voice, so talented....


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81VPZ9_r2PE]YouTube - AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWAqHIWqQNw]YouTube - Saving Abel - Addicted (Full Song)[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLqOwiZ8n5I]YouTube - The Wallflowers - One Headlight[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Eve said:


> YouTube - AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long



Yes I did.


----------



## Phoenix

elvis3577 said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did.
Click to expand...


You, ah ... said you weren't going to say anything.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJEySrDerj0"]YouTube - The Cranberries - Zombie[/ame]

Another head hangs lowly
Child is slowly taken
And the violence causes silence
Who are we mistaken?

But you see, it's not me, it's not my family
In your head, in your head they are fighting
With their tanks and their bombs
And their bombs and their guns
In your head, in your head, they are crying...

In your head, in your head
Zombie, zombie, zombie hey, hey
What's in your head? In your head
Zombie, zombie, zombie?
Hey, hey, hey, oh, dou, dou, dou, dou, dou...

Another mother's breaking
Heart is taking over
When the violence causes silence
We must be mistaken

It's the same old theme since nineteen-sixteen
In your head, in your head they're still fighting
With their tanks and their bombs
And their bombs and their guns
In your head, in your head, they are dying...

In your head, in your head
Zombie, zombie, zombie
Hey, hey.
What's in your head
In your head
Zombie, zombie, zombie?
Hey, hey, hey, oh, oh, oh
Oh, oh, oh, oh, hey, oh, ya, ya-a...

​


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

A great song (1981) with a wonderful message. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FR7fLk1kyKM]YouTube - TRIUMPH - Fight the Good Fight [1983][/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WISX2oSExIA]YouTube - Me and Bobby Mc Gee - Amy Lee -CottenHead[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PtB5_eEpLs]YouTube - Natalie Merchant - Beloved Wife[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Coyote said:


> YouTube - Me and Bobby Mc Gee - Amy Lee -CottenHead



Is it just me Coyote, or is the video name and the music two different things? That is not "Me and Bobby McGee" that I know.


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Me and Bobby Mc Gee - Amy Lee -CottenHead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me Coyote, or is the video name and the music two different things? That is not "Me and Bobby McGee" that I know.
Click to expand...

 
Youtube does that for copyright reasons all the time


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - The Cranberries - Zombie
> 
> Another head hangs lowly
> Child is slowly taken
> And the violence causes silence
> Who are we mistaken?
> 
> But you see, it's not me, it's not my family
> In your head, in your head they are fighting
> With their tanks and their bombs
> And their bombs and their guns
> In your head, in your head, they are crying...
> 
> In your head, in your head
> Zombie, zombie, zombie hey, hey
> What's in your head? In your head
> Zombie, zombie, zombie?
> Hey, hey, hey, oh, dou, dou, dou, dou, dou...
> 
> Another mother's breaking
> Heart is taking over
> When the violence causes silence
> We must be mistaken
> 
> It's the same old theme since nineteen-sixteen
> In your head, in your head they're still fighting
> With their tanks and their bombs
> And their bombs and their guns
> In your head, in your head, they are dying...
> 
> In your head, in your head
> Zombie, zombie, zombie
> Hey, hey.
> What's in your head
> In your head
> Zombie, zombie, zombie?
> Hey, hey, hey, oh, oh, oh
> Oh, oh, oh, oh, hey, oh, ya, ya-a...
> 
> ​



That is a wild video. First time hearing that song.  That is a big departure from "Dreams."  Before I give that a thumbs up or down, I am going to mull over it some more.    Thanks for sharing something new ( at least to me ) .


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Me and Bobby Mc Gee - Amy Lee -CottenHead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me Coyote, or is the video name and the music two different things? That is not "Me and Bobby McGee" that I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youtube does that for copyright reasons all the time
Click to expand...


Ah, I see. So, I am not crazy. This is good news.


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me Coyote, or is the video name and the music two different things? That is not "Me and Bobby McGee" that I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youtube does that for copyright reasons all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, I see. So, I am not crazy. This is good news.
Click to expand...

 

It is getting harder and harder to find certain songs on youtube all the time.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UppX6vP3c4g]YouTube - Sting - Fields Of Gold[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youtube does that for copyright reasons all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see. So, I am not crazy. This is good news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is getting harder and harder to find certain songs on youtube all the time.
Click to expand...


This is true. I have had several songs rejected, when I tried to upload them. If I were you, I would download the videos you like while you can.

I left you a perfect opening for a witty retort of my "crazy" comment, and you passed right by. lol


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see. So, I am not crazy. This is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is getting harder and harder to find certain songs on youtube all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is true. I have had several songs rejected, when I tried to upload them. If I were you, I would download the videos you like while you can.
> 
> I left you a perfect opening for a witty retort of my "crazy" comment, and you passed right by. lol
Click to expand...

 

OOPS  I am very tired and sleepy had a hard day at work, need sleep. God only knows what else I am missing 

Here ya go BGG

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-sb6mfR9lQ[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is getting harder and harder to find certain songs on youtube all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. I have had several songs rejected, when I tried to upload them. If I were you, I would download the videos you like while you can.
> 
> I left you a perfect opening for a witty retort of my "crazy" comment, and you passed right by. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS  I am very tired and sleepy had a hard day at work, need sleep. God only knows what else I am missing
Click to expand...


Sleep is overrated.   I drank Mountain Dew earlier tonight. Normally I am a water man. Now I am wide awake. lol  Hopefully, you will have a sound sleep.  Mondays can be rough.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7imqO-OBVk]YouTube - Seether - Careless Whisper[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Me and Bobby Mc Gee - Amy Lee -CottenHead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me Coyote, or is the video name and the music two different things? That is not "Me and Bobby McGee" that I know.
Click to expand...


Hey...that isn't what I listened to either....

wtf?


----------



## Coyote

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Me and Bobby Mc Gee - Amy Lee -CottenHead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me Coyote, or is the video name and the music two different things? That is not "Me and Bobby McGee" that I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youtube does that for copyright reasons all the time
Click to expand...


That's a real bummer....


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRShffJYwhQ]YouTube - Kentucky Headhunters - Oh Lonesome Me[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youtube does that for copyright reasons all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see. So, I am not crazy. This is good news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is getting harder and harder to find certain songs on youtube all the time.
Click to expand...


I noticed that.  Songs that I previously got - have disappeared or been replaced.  I love Warren Zevon's version of Carmelita and found it last year and then looked again for it - the exact same video was still there but the song was NOT Carmelita!


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhi4bNF-QB0]YouTube - Eurythmics - Thorn In My Side[/ame]​


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVvIQbovn5A&feature=related]YouTube - The Rolling Stones : You Can't Always Get What You Want Live[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Coyote said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see. So, I am not crazy. This is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is getting harder and harder to find certain songs on youtube all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed that.  Songs that I previously got - have disappeared or been replaced.  I love Warren Zevon's version of Carmelita and found it last year and then looked again for it - the exact same video was still there but the song was NOT Carmelita!
Click to expand...


I heard you had a pretty decent music collection of your own though.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4]YouTube - Styx - Renegade[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GymGszRFN8&feature=related]YouTube - Exile - kiss you all over[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

The song that put "The Police" on the proverbial map. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3kG-7I_Y6k]YouTube - The Police - Roxanne: Relaid Audio[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

This is one smokin hot song. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tunvwCvu2NY]YouTube - Joe Cocker - You Can Leave Your Hat On[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4tIcdHALI8]YouTube - Clint Black Good Run Of Bad Luck[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jJWQkVgDs4]YouTube - Wheatus - Teenage Dirtbag[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQHrspjw4aA]YouTube - Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe8S6lZUSwo]YouTube - These eyes - Guess Who[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nKIgnPAl5eI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nKIgnPAl5eI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Crank it up my fellow music addicts. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXmrMMYpQL4]YouTube - Jane Jefferson Starship[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Crank it up my fellow music addicts.
> 
> YouTube - Jane Jefferson Starship


 
Oh my goodness, I have not heard that for a long time

Did I already post "Runaway"? I think I did


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOIYU7UmZnY]YouTube - She's Some Kind Of Wonderful- GRAND FUNK[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crank it up my fellow music addicts.
> 
> YouTube - Jane Jefferson Starship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, I have not heard that for a long time
> 
> Did I already post "Runaway"? I think I did
Click to expand...


I think you did Pixie.  That's ok. Post it again if you want.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Another from the BGG favorite vault. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc1sgCT7X2c]YouTube - Sweet-Love is Like Oxygen ( 12" long version )[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

This song will help you to get rid of your stinkin thinkin. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzGV9Bl6CGg]YouTube - jimmy cliff - i can see clearly now[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iUsM8esaoug&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iUsM8esaoug&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DmpM8DMZ9E]YouTube - Cheap Trick "I Want You To Want Me"[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Here is another song you haven't heard in a long time Pixie.  I was wrong about him being a Ga. native. He did live here for a while. From Miss. originally.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L886mjb0O8]YouTube - Paul Davis-I go Crazy[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Another fav for Pixie.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVtdYKVXYhI]YouTube - Bread - Guitar Man (1972)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> YouTube - Cheap Trick "I Want You To Want Me"





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BasicGreatGuy again.



Bummer.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Eve said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Cheap Trick "I Want You To Want Me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BasicGreatGuy again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bummer.
Click to expand...


The thought is appreciated my music addict friend.


----------



## Phoenix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> The thought is appreciated my music addict friend.



I could stop if I wanted to ... 

but I don't.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Eve said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thought is appreciated my music addict friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could stop if I wanted to ...
> 
> but I don't.
Click to expand...


This song is for you Eve. I think it suits you well. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVaLE4TTbwI&feature=related]YouTube - Rock On - David Essex - 1973[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My7JFuplHPw]YouTube - Savage Garden - A Thousand Words[/ame]
We stumble in a tangled web, decaying friendships almost dead
And hide behind a mask of lies
We twist and turn and we avoid, all hope of salvage now devoid
I see the truth inside your eyes
So take all this noise into your brain and send it back again
I'll bear the cost, shed my skin, call you up and then...
I'll say the words out loud

You could resurrect a thousand words to deceive me more and more
A thousand words will give the reasons why I don't need you anymore

Time manipulates your heart, preconceptions torn apart
Begin to doubt my state of mind
But I won't go down on what I said
I won't retract convictions read
I may perplex, but I'm not blind
So take all this noise into your brain and send it back again
I'll bear the cost, shed my skin, call you up and then...
I'll say the words out loud

You could resurrect a thousand words to deceive me more and more
A thousand words will give the reasons why I don't need you anymore

I'll say the words outloud. I'll say a thousand words or more

Manipulation. Fabrication.
Conversation. Annihilation
I'll say a thousand words or more
Damnation. Frustration. Elevation.
Procreation
I'll say a thousand words or more

You could resurrect a thousand words to deceive me more and more
A thousand words will give the reasons why I don't need you anymore ​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWLebRKuEIQ]YouTube - Paul Brandt "Risk" Brighten Someone's Day[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bB5xL577r4]YouTube - Jerry Lee Lewis - Great Balls Of Fire[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GguFmYRryz8]YouTube - Alice's Restaurant Part 1[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2nn1HtMzuk&feature=related]YouTube - Alice's Restaurant Part 2[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTZArKZnuzI&feature=related]YouTube - Alice's Restaurant Part 3[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Here is another song you haven't heard in a long time Pixie.  I was wrong about him being a Ga. native. He did live here for a while. From Miss. originally.
> 
> YouTube - Paul Davis-I go Crazy


 

I can't rep you for this song. I love that song. Thanks for posting it


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm7-cysfE2c]YouTube - Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Lucky Man[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another song you haven't heard in a long time Pixie.  I was wrong about him being a Ga. native. He did live here for a while. From Miss. originally.
> 
> YouTube - Paul Davis-I go Crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't rep you for this song. I love that song. Thanks for posting it
Click to expand...


You are welcome  If you have any Junior Mints, those can be used in lieu of rep.


----------



## PixieStix

This is a strange video, but it makes semse if you listen to the song. well, at least it makes sense to me 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0uqLM1uj_k"]YouTube - Coldplay - Talk[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another song you haven't heard in a long time Pixie.  I was wrong about him being a Ga. native. He did live here for a while. From Miss. originally.
> 
> YouTube - Paul Davis-I go Crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't rep you for this song. I love that song. Thanks for posting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are welcome  If you have any Junior Mints, those can be used in lieu of rep.
Click to expand...

 
http://icecreamjournal.turkeyhill.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/junior-mints.jpg


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't rep you for this song. I love that song. Thanks for posting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome  If you have any Junior Mints, those can be used in lieu of rep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://icecreamjournal.turkeyhill.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/junior-mints.jpg
Click to expand...


You just scored major browning points with that picture. I wish we had that ice cream here in Atlanta.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> This is a strange video, but it makes semse if you listen to the song. well, at least it makes sense to me
> 
> YouTube - Coldplay - Talk



The end of the video did not make sense to me.  Thanks to you, I need to go make an ice cream run. lol


----------



## Care4all

i was going through matt's music and found this album that i completely forgot about!  it rocks!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mxaA-bJ35s]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Suzie Q[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BmEGm-mraE]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Bad Moon Rising[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZe9OtFNt_8]YouTube - Heard It Through The Grapevine- Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clJb4zx0o1o]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec0XKhAHR5I]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Fortunate Son[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwcJ5WQSamQ]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Travellin' Band[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

I had a friend whose Dad always called em "Clarence Creekwater" and I've never been able to call them anything different since.


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu2pVPWGYMQ]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Have You Ever Seen The Rain?[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

dilloduck said:


> I had a friend whose Dad always called em "Clarence Creekwater" and I've never been able to call them anything different since.



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!  

thanks for the chuckle dillo!!!


----------



## dilloduck

Care4all said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a friend whose Dad always called em "Clarence Creekwater" and I've never been able to call them anything different since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> thanks for the chuckle dillo!!!
Click to expand...


np--over 30 years ago and it still cracks me up


----------



## Terry

I think this is the Best song Garth Brooks has every done! It really grabs me.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I02Z3h2_WqM]YouTube - GARTH BROOKS - The Change (1995)HQ video[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Care I take it you like CCR a lot huh?


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfbOHebiBgw]YouTube - NEIL DIAMOND - I AM...I SAID - BBC CONCERT[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdVYEY-wdvU]YouTube - I Give You to His Heart-Alison Krauss & Union Station[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-_30HA7rec]YouTube - David Bowie - Fame[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOe2H3tRjjM]YouTube - Heatwave-Boogie Nights (1976)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Another great song from a hometown band  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpPdLb69-qk]YouTube - Atlanta Rhythm Section - So Into You[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYLaCCCBJWI&feature=related]YouTube - Climax Blues Band - Couldn't Get It Right[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeY7MkCm0c]YouTube - Billy Idol - Rebel Yell[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - Billy Idol - Rebel Yell



Bringing out the big 80s guns there Pixie.  While that is a good song, "White Wedding" rocks even more


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prHjDxlirKY]YouTube - Samael - The Cross[/ame]
the wind of spring blows in heaven
in the land of gold in the land of god
manipulate the holiness
maculate our loneliness
shining between two worlds
learning to win and hold
fraction of monopoly
tension of opposite's pole
give or take what has to move
for I will fight for my country
Eldest to the one and I
harvest of love and light
armless - amnesty

North south east and west the cross is sent over the lands
keep draining what was and will be in our time in our life
pilot soul takes you on the ride, no rise no fall for Humankind

Among the best survive or leave
paranoid night so hard to relieve
would you betray innovation
in the name of tradition
hopeless - amnesia

North south east and west the cross is sent over the lands
keep draining what was and will be in our time in our life
pilot soul takes you on the ride, no rise no fall for Humankind

Helvetia gloria still smile behind the shade of shame
cross your faith, join your hands tomorrow holds another day
Eldest to the one and I
harvest of love and light
dictated by war and hate
supported by those who hide
it lives in your mind
whatever you may say
whoever you may pray
Christianity worldwide

​


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]eEHeC0FkTqc[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Geg6_-3jPzI]YouTube - Darryl Worley, Sounds Like Life To Me - OFFICIAL VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8kvrYuQHOo]YouTube - ASP - ME[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wG55hfh2w0&feature=related]YouTube - Dr John - Such A Night[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEOV5vWfSgI]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band Can't You See[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWR7ILg75D4]YouTube - Chris LeDoux - Tougher Than The Rest[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yyri5lL8BWo&feature=related]YouTube - Chris Ledoux 8 Second Ride[/ame]


----------



## Terry

never heard of them before


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uBAiyxmag8&feature=fvw]YouTube - This Cowboy's Hat - Chris LeDoux[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Terry said:


> never heard of them before





Chris Ledoux was badass.  A REAL cowboy before he ever started singing.


----------



## Phoenix

Terry said:


> never heard of them before




Never heard of Chris LeDoux?

A sad, sad thing to say.


----------



## Terry

Gunny said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of them before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Ledoux was badass. A REAL cowboy before he ever started singing.
Click to expand...

 I just finished watching the last vid you posted and I was missing Texas.  I lived there for 4 years and wish I was living there instead of where I am now.  I have good friends there.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ffr-G6abbxA&feature=related]YouTube - Five Dollar fine for Whining Chris Ledoux[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Eve said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of them before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of Chris LeDoux?
> 
> A sad, sad thing to say.
Click to expand...

 I know, bad me. I like country and rock...I just don't seem to hear much country these days.  I'll leave it up to you all to post some good country for me to listen to.


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mozufn21Utc&feature=related]YouTube - Horsepower - Chris LeDoux[/ame]

Just wanted to add one more to this


----------



## Gunny

Terry said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of them before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Ledoux was badass. A REAL cowboy before he ever started singing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just finished watching the last vid you posted and I was missing Texas.  I lived there for 4 years and wish I was living there instead of where I am now.  I have good friends there.
Click to expand...


Chris LeDoux isn't that popular here.  He was from Colorado.  He was popular in the Western States.  This is George Strait and Willie Nelson country.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzQkML6r1UE&feature=related]YouTube - Whatcha Gonna Do With A Cowboy - Chris LeDoux[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Who do I pay my 5 bucks to? Great song! Looks like a few bars i've been in.


----------



## Terry

Not many I knew in West Texas were fans of Nelson.


----------



## Phoenix

Terry said:


> Who do I pay my 5 bucks to? Great song! Looks like a few bars i've been in.



I'm thinking it should go towards the goal for USMB for this month.  If we fine the whiners, we should gather 100% of our goal very quickly.


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do I pay my 5 bucks to? Great song! Looks like a few bars i've been in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it should go towards the goal for USMB for this month.  If we fine the whiners, *we *should gather 100% of our goal very quickly.
Click to expand...


We?


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> We?



Me and the hamster in my pocket.


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the hamster in my pocket.
Click to expand...


Lucky hamster.


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> Lucky hamster.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4467XRO2Gk]YouTube - The LVRS- 'Violently Sexy'[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtZB4jluIO4]YouTube - Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me - George Michael Elton John[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Whatcha Gonna Do With A Cowboy - Chris LeDoux



RIP Chris.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47U3tVfIpEU]YouTube - Good Ride Cowboy[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGyszX-Hs30&feature=related]YouTube - This Old Heart Of Mine-The Isley Brothers-1966[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Eve said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Whatcha Gonna Do With A Cowboy - Chris LeDoux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Chris.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47U3tVfIpEU]YouTube - Good Ride Cowboy[/ame]
Click to expand...


Good ride, cowboy?  That's what she said.


----------



## Phoenix

elvis3577 said:


> Good ride, cowboy?  That's what she said.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIOVSr8UOxQ]YouTube - Chris LeDoux- 8 Second Ride[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Meister said:


> YouTube - This Old Heart Of Mine-The Isley Brothers-1966





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Meister again.


Bummer.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4Ts08T2ZWI]YouTube - Gothminister - March Of The Dead[/ame]

Could it be that youre feeling down again
Could it be that youre crawling faster
Can you bring back the dead
You are seeing the visions from the past
You are here to join us soon
And make it forever last

We are so beautiful
We are so cold
One day youll join us
Or you will forever long

Could it be that wanna go before
Could it be that you love the thought
Of not being anymore
If you dare come and watch the sight
Of a crowd immortalised
Marching in the night
​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us7IYd04m1M]YouTube - Emilie Autumn - Manic Depression[/ame]

Electric violins are fucking awesome..​


----------



## Meister

enjoy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGNTof21jWE&feature=related]YouTube - FRANKENSTEIN[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsPtCnyxMsE]YouTube - Cheap Trick - Don't Be Cruel[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Meister said:


> enjoy
> 
> YouTube - FRANKENSTEIN



Cool, Meister.  I've heard it but didn't know what it was called or anything.


----------



## Meister

Eve said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy
> 
> YouTube - FRANKENSTEIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, Meister.  I've heard it but didn't know what it was called or anything.
Click to expand...

Glad I could help out.  Edgar always rocked bigtime.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Meister said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy
> 
> YouTube - FRANKENSTEIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, Meister.  I've heard it but didn't know what it was called or anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad I could help out.  Edgar always rocked bigtime.
Click to expand...


I will see your "Frankenstein" and raise you "Whipping Post." 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2dpgXYvMHI]YouTube - WHIPPING POST - Allman Brothers Band[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEWtww3ad2k&feature=related]YouTube - Allman Brothers Band Dreams 07.16.70[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Yr8OyUMiCk]YouTube - Little River Band "Lonesome Loser"[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTr7CMV8uSs&feature=related]YouTube - The Allman Brothers - Black Hearted Woman[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYQQzw4-NSg]YouTube - Korn- Twisted Transistor[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBeg7CZqSx0]YouTube - Headstrong-by trapt (lyrics are discripted)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjfoiRlR2yA]YouTube - Godsmack - Whatever[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

Gunny said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Ledoux was badass. A REAL cowboy before he ever started singing.
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished watching the last vid you posted and I was missing Texas.  I lived there for 4 years and wish I was living there instead of where I am now.  I have good friends there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris LeDoux isn't that popular here.  He was from Colorado.  He was popular in the Western States.  This is George Strait and Willie Nelson country.
Click to expand...


I seen him at a rodeo in Lawton OK. in the 80's


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHB2_eqRBTQ]YouTube - Chris Daughtry - Over You[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4Mt60nwkCE]YouTube - Kiss - Let's Put The X In Sex[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUaL0iQDsb0]YouTube - Crazy Bitch[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN4IuLuL7N4]YouTube - Powerman 5000 - When Worlds Collide[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JFyIaybXbU]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - Personal Jesus: Blurred Clean Version[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

submarinepainter said:


> I seen him at a rodeo in Lawton OK. in the 80's



He's one of the few people I would have paid to see.  To see him at a rodeo would have been awesome.  You're a very fortunate person.  In my opinion, anyway.


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hruhe6n7Stk]YouTube - AC/DC - Night Prowler[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2PF3TauvK4]YouTube - Michael McDermott - Mess Of Things[/ame]

the sweet kentucky rain, hit the new york street
i was on the lamb, i was in retreat
but i swore i&#8217;d never let this happen again
but i&#8217;m on 23rd waiting on a friend
this city, girl, got the best of me
and taught me how to make a mess of things
through recent history i have never known
this feeling of feeling so alone
listen to me i&#8217;ve said it before
that i love you and will forevermore
like a poet writes, a singer sings
and you and i, make a mess of things
the circus lights shine as bright as day
and i&#8217;m terrified by what you might say
sometimes i behave just like a kid
but i love you and i always did
the trouble with trouble is that it sometimes sticks
plays tricks with your mind while it gets its kicks
and slowly there&#8217;s a momentum shift
and the weight becomes too great to lift
i woke up last night, i heard my mama scream
saying boy you always make a mess of things
what will become babe, of you and me
cuz we keep on making a mess of things


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU2f2SI4xNQ]YouTube - Heaven Shall Burn- The Dream Is Dead[/ame]


One voice, one power, the people's will arose,
Slew the tyrant and burned his castles, brought down
A supreme blooded pestilence once more

Under the same dawn advocates of wealth and freedom spread their words like prophets do
Bring them down! Down to their knees! Down to this greed!

Fooling us again, while our screams not even silenced
This rage has been a weapon, but our hope will bring the doom
So many times I prayed:, so many times I died!

We burst the chains
And now we should be on our own, but the fear of tomorrow
Will drive you to their arms again

The golden age we're celebrating creeps out of the womb of the same old lie
A child of tyranny and hatred
A heaven for the chosen few

​


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1xY7Heaqg8]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Aqualung[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGoQNXWgopg]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Cherry Bomb[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSnXjE66tvQ]YouTube - David Bowie - The Man Who Sold The World[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwMf8rJ6VI8]YouTube - Luna - Moonspell[/ame]​


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo]YouTube - Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB4BbpHSOzI]YouTube - Etta James / At Last[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thSfGPZGmnQ]YouTube - Billie Holiday - Lover Man[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-GOgLS0DIU]YouTube - Jimmy Durante - As Time Goes By[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-YfiGQmXKs"]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Paper In Fire[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arEzA-AaS78]YouTube - Jimmy Durante Live - ( If You're ) Young at Heart[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpNoniDH6IY]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil - Bridges to Babylon[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnRqYMTpXHc&NR=1]YouTube - What a Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I&NR=1]YouTube - Hit the road Jack![/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Here is one most haven't heard before. Give it a listen. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XsbGjN0qc4]YouTube - Gabin - Mr Freedom[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I sometimes hear a song I really like in a movie or a show, and there is one specific guys voice I like, I finally found who he is.
His name is Joseph Arthur

This specific tune is in "American Wedding" I did not watch the movie, I just happen to hear it when a family member was watching it. It was very difficult to find


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeg9Af7q9Jw"]YouTube - Honey and the Moon - Redemption's son album (Joseph Arthur) with Lyrics[/ame]

He also does some stuff in the show "Scrubs"


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STWSTgfMruc]YouTube - Rolling Stones - paint it black[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCFU5l6-j2k]YouTube - Koop - Koop Island Blues (OFFICIAL VIDEO) HQ[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> I sometimes hear a song I really like in a movie or a show, and there is one specific guys voice I like, I finally found who he is.
> His name is Joseph Arthur
> 
> This specific tune is in "American Wedding" I did not watch the movie, I just happen to hear it when a family member was watching it. It was very difficult to find
> 
> 
> YouTube - Honey and the Moon - Redemption's son album (Joseph Arthur) with Lyrics
> 
> He also does some stuff in the show "Scrubs"



It won't let me rep you Pixie.   I like that song.  First time hearing it.  I am going to download it off the internet.   Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI61ltOyCcY]YouTube - Loggins & Messina - Danny's Song (LIVE - Midnight Special -[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLnKUiybiFo&feature=related]YouTube - Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes hear a song I really like in a movie or a show, and there is one specific guys voice I like, I finally found who he is.
> His name is Joseph Arthur
> 
> This specific tune is in "American Wedding" I did not watch the movie, I just happen to hear it when a family member was watching it. It was very difficult to find
> 
> 
> YouTube - Honey and the Moon - Redemption's son album (Joseph Arthur) with Lyrics
> 
> He also does some stuff in the show "Scrubs"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't let me rep you Pixie.  I like that song.  First time hearing it. I am going to download it off the internet.  Thanks for sharing that.
Click to expand...

 
Here is one that the show "scrubs" played in one of their episodes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyNSGbJ7yRI]YouTube - In the Sun (lyrics) - Joseph Arthur[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxzg_iM-T4E]YouTube - Royal Guardsmen - Snoopy Vs. The Red Baron[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eivZd4j5MBs]YouTube - john denver-sunshine on my shoulder[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WWHdBuOC6Q]YouTube - Bob Seger - "Get Out Of Denver"[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes hear a song I really like in a movie or a show, and there is one specific guys voice I like, I finally found who he is.
> His name is Joseph Arthur
> 
> This specific tune is in "American Wedding" I did not watch the movie, I just happen to hear it when a family member was watching it. It was very difficult to find
> 
> 
> YouTube - Honey and the Moon - Redemption's son album (Joseph Arthur) with Lyrics
> 
> He also does some stuff in the show "Scrubs"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't let me rep you Pixie.  I like that song.  First time hearing it. I am going to download it off the internet.  Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is one that the show "scrubs" played in one of their episodes
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyNSGbJ7yRI]YouTube - In the Sun (lyrics) - Joseph Arthur[/ame]
Click to expand...


Another good song even though enunciation isn't all that great.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Care4all said:


> YouTube - Bob Seger - "Get Out Of Denver"



That song has a definite Chuck Berry sound.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Coyote said:


> YouTube - Royal Guardsmen - Snoopy Vs. The Red Baron



You reached into the vault for that one. I haven't heard that one in ages.


----------



## Coyote

BasicGreatGuy said:


> You reached into the vault for that one. I haven't heard that one in ages.



It's an old favorite...believe it or not, I have it on a 45 


Here's another - not as old, but timeless

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwjsYWGvaJo]YouTube - Neil Young After The Goldrush[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Bob Seger - "Get Out Of Denver"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That song has a definite Chuck Berry sound.
Click to expand...


it's called 'Rockabilly', he created it....


----------



## Meister

Somebody mention "rockabilly?"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPy2eTPUHAU]YouTube - Stray Cats - Rock This Town 83' - Live![/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

If anyone has heard of this group and likes them, they will get some browning points for sure.  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiB6vT5HT3U]YouTube - Mambazo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

If anyone has NOT heard of this band, they will get slapped midway across the face with a mackerel.  

kidding.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySO-gryuO-c]YouTube - (22) THE WALL: Pink Floyd - Run Like Hell[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I love the energy and passion Neil Diamond puts into his music - particularly this one and Soolaimon...

if I was ever in danger of a religious conversion it would be through music...Soolaimon makes me want to get up and MOVE...Holly Holy...is a more stilling passion...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQwqQwD6OOw&feature=PlayList&p=FEEB2AF6518102C6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=21]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Holly Holy live 1971[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Coyote said:


> I love the energy and passion Neil Diamond puts into his music - particularly this one and Soolaimon...
> 
> if I was ever in danger of a religious conversion it would be through music...Soolaimon makes me want to get up and MOVE...Holly Holy...is a more stilling passion...
> 
> YouTube - Neil Diamond - Holly Holy live 1971



In my opinion, "Hot August Night" was his best album.   I agree with you about the passion and raw energy.


----------



## Meister

Eve said:


> If anyone has NOT heard of this band, they will get slapped midway across the face with a mackerel.
> 
> kidding.
> 
> YouTube - (22) THE WALL: Pink Floyd - Run Like Hell



Pink...who?


----------



## Phoenix

Meister said:


> Pink...who?



Couldn't find any mackerel.  Have to make do with these ...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXaZmY52gHM]YouTube - AC/DC - Back in Black[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Eve said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink...who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any mackerel.  Have to make do with these ...
Click to expand...


Now...when you go to prepare those two lovely trout...don't over cook them...nothing worse than dried out fish, and not to mention a waste.


----------



## Phoenix

Meister said:


> Now...when you go to prepare those two lovely trout...don't over cook them...nothing worse than dried out fish, and not to mention a waste.



Nuh-uh.

After I get done slapping you with them, you can fix 'em.  And some potatoes would be nice too.


----------



## PixieStix

Eve said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink...who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any mackerel. Have to make do with these ...
Click to expand...


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGMHSbcd_qI]YouTube - Joan Baez, Diamonds and Rust - Live, 1975[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the energy and passion Neil Diamond puts into his music - particularly this one and Soolaimon...
> 
> if I was ever in danger of a religious conversion it would be through music...Soolaimon makes me want to get up and MOVE...Holly Holy...is a more stilling passion...
> 
> YouTube - Neil Diamond - Holly Holy live 1971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, "Hot August Night" was his best album.   I agree with you about the passion and raw energy.
Click to expand...


I saw him once in concert long ago - it was a big venue, not the sort I usually like - but his music filled it.  It is the sort that makes you want to get up and dance and then, the next moment kneel in stillness.

I like music that makes me want to move.  Another group - totally different then Neil Diamond, who's music you can't sit still with, is Clannan Drumma.


----------



## Coyote

and  now for something completely different....

night all 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lg-7XS_Bc4]YouTube - Clann An Drumma ~The Clan[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnVOt2LK2Gg]YouTube - The Pointer Sisters - Slow Hand[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

BasicGreatGuy said:


> YouTube - Joan Baez, Diamonds and Rust - Live, 1975



Ah, I love Joan Baez....


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAMLa5ZC-B4]YouTube - Mike & The Mechanics - All I Need Is A Miracle[/ame]


----------



## veritas

Kings X

Don't have a youtube, it's on the big stereo.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdl5_3HX8bU]YouTube - John Cougar Mellencamp I Need A Lover[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etr7UtnUflM]YouTube - Darius Rucker - Alright[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc]YouTube - THE HOLLIES - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWYRfsjBNQk]YouTube - Jo Dee Messina & Tim McGraw - Bring On The Rain[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRsCNdRlh-w]YouTube - Psyclon Nine - So Be It[/ame]​


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG38P92wQlc]YouTube - Metallica - Don't tread on me (High quality)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4VAv8y2hHM]YouTube - Nine Inch Nails - Closer (Nothing Edit)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUL8dEroAY4]YouTube - Metallica - For Whom The Bell Tolls (Live 1985)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5sXk5tHbqA&feature=related]YouTube - Metallica - Master of Puppets (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLAaI95clN4[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP5fBx8JLoQ]YouTube - Light On (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PieS0zG228A]YouTube - Fear Of The Dark - Iron Maiden[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RRoCkncvYo]YouTube - Judas Priest - You've Got Another Thing Coming[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq6OYpJjG0Y]YouTube - Def Leppard - Love Bites: Video[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXrwiJEj7eg]YouTube - Howlin- Wolf - Little Red Rooster.avi[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I partying like it was 1999 on friday! lol
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGvZK89RUus]YouTube - Prince - 1999[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LPzcgrkZyo]YouTube - No Doubt - Don't Speak[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M69SKjFfEkc[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LPzcgrkZyo"][/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I love the imagry of the lyrics...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izeDRfkyMAQ]YouTube - Rain King[/ame]

When I think of heaven
Deliver me in a black-winged bird
I think of flying down into a sea of pens and feathers
And all other instruments of faith and sex and God in the belly of a black-winged bird.
Dont try to feed me
Ive been here before and I deserve a little more...

.....When I think of heaven
Deliver me in a black-winged bird
I think of dying
Lay me down in a field of flame and heather
Render up my body into the burning heart of God in the belly of a black-winged bird
Dont try to bleed me
Cause Ive been here before and I deserve a little more

I belong in the service of the queen
I belong anywhere but in between
Shes been dying, Ive been drinking
And I am the rain king


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEQnzs8wl6E"]YouTube - Metallica - Fade to Black[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH730xn1mB0&feature=related]YouTube - Josh Ritter Wings[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q5mlb3Bjzs]YouTube - Laibach - Across the Universe[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1OnCr56JoI&feature=related]YouTube - Josh Ritter - Idaho (Kent, OH)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrsXSiKpg_M]YouTube - I am the highway- audioslave[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFVlJAi3Cso&feature=PlayList&p=3EA68AF1225722F7&index=0]YouTube - Pearl Jam-Black[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiZXjHxgMaQ&feature=related]YouTube - canned heat - on the road again[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro_nC-E668A]YouTube - Oak Ridge Boys Y'all Come Back Saloon[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMc8naeeSS8]YouTube - Dancin' In the Moonlight[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-L0NpaErkk]YouTube - The Night Chicago Died[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Haven't heard/seen this one in soooo long! He can sure tickle the ivories.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psgImdXrdXw]YouTube - Mike Reid-Keep On Walkin'[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UTRMP1Uk1k]YouTube - alannah myles-black velvet with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrQRS40OKNE]YouTube - Fleet Foxes - White Winter Hymnal[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIOKIB2Cilg]YouTube - The Fixx - One Thing Leads To Another: Relaid Audio[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79NiN7ISW7E]YouTube - The Marmalade - Reflections Of My Life[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Really like Rob Thomas and also Matchbox Twenty.  Are they still together or did he cut out?  Anyway, his new cd Cradlesong is really, really good.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srg5qHHQ9i4]YouTube - Rob Thomas - Her Diamonds (lyrics in Discription)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-d5x-CiTUs]YouTube - Richie Havens Freedom Woodstock 1969[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PFCgAhZEO8&NR=1]YouTube - Crosby Stills Nash A Long Time Gone Woodstock 1969[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k8QmvE7H2o]YouTube - Nickelback - Fight For All The Wrong Reasons | With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPslBGjuRL0]YouTube - Collective Soul - Shine (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

man I love this song! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo]YouTube - Ram Jam "Black Betty"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcgERSFamC4]YouTube - Def Leppard - C'mon C'mon: Video[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> YouTube - Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light



"wrapped up like a douche " ????


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "wrapped up like a douche " ????
Click to expand...


For years, a lot of people actually believe that that word is part of the lyrics. lol If I am not mistaken, Springsteen wrote the song and was the first to record it. In my opinion, his version stinks. He can't sing on key to save his life. Terrible singer. Manfred did a much better job even if the intonation is lacking at times. lol


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "wrapped up like a douche " ????
Click to expand...

yep!

and this one is for the fact my rancher brother from Wyomning just called and he will be here in two days.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhRqDvP-mwM]YouTube - Waylon Jennings - Mommas Don`t Let Your Babies Grow[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6ya7ZRlrEo]YouTube - Frank Sinatra My Way[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHRHc5HmFHg]YouTube - ZZ Top - Got Me Under Pressure[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEH3uqbpsm8]YouTube - Johnny Mathis - Chances Are[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbOnYAG2HPI]YouTube - Inxs-Never Tear us Apart (complete version)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-xVb1qsPCw]YouTube - Queen - Under Pressure[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Listening to Lenny Kravitz right now, very cool.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2uQ8GMHlTI]YouTube - Lenny Kravitz - I want to get away[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u0TYI5b-Lmo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u0TYI5b-Lmo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpZJ8lvQD0w]YouTube - Nirvana Lake of Fire[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Luissa said:


> YouTube - Queen - Under Pressure



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGksmlTWCFE]YouTube - Billy Joel - Pressure[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Xenophon said:


> Listening to Lenny Kravitz right now, very cool.
> 
> YouTube - Lenny Kravitz - I want to get away


 
Very cool indeed 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qeqvv7jtfHI]YouTube - Lenny Kravitz "American Woman"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iikKzQwgBJc]YouTube - Queen-We Will Rock You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZnhuOEUFXA]YouTube - No More Mr. Nice Guy[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eIwfym0TbY]YouTube - Led Zeppelin -- Dazed and Confused[/ame]


----------



## Agnapostate

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQmzbk6Do-4"]YouTube - Repo! Night Surgeon[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

you don't ever want to hear me sing this song at Karaoke, just say I clear the place out.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FMhnl0__Vo]YouTube - janis joplin me and bobby mc gee[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysXMAOgEIq4&feature=PlayList&p=B81625D518D92032&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - George Thorogood I Drink Alone[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_EFdod4YDo]YouTube - ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_XFMCgeI7c]YouTube - R.E.M. Losing My Religion[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSt0NEESrUA]YouTube - North To Alaska ~ Johnny Horton[/ame]


this reminds of road trips with my mom!


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt70fjiyroE]YouTube - Nickelback - Animals (w/ lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Gunny said:


> YouTube - R.E.M. Losing My Religion



They used to be a great local band.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I see peeps are bringing the big guns tonight. That is ok. It is "go time."   Bring it on.


----------



## Phoenix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> I see peeps are bringing the big guns tonight. That is ok. It is "go time."   Bring it on.



You think you can take the big guns I brought?  We'll see.  
























[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=astISOttCQ0]YouTube - The Gummy Bear Song - Long English Version[/ame]


Top that!


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spTtowVTVLg]YouTube - The Eagles Hotel California 1976 live[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doHoE156RAo]YouTube - AC/DC - For Those About To Rock (We Salute You)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZSnAkQc4c&feature=PlayList&p=91699425B2882961&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=4]YouTube - Deep Purple - Highway Star[Original Live][/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwWEoMM4PDY]YouTube - Humble Pie - 30 Days In The Hole[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irZi18VR31M&feature=PlayList&p=66B304D76E81B429&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Golden Earring - Twilight Zone[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf0rIV6j2H4]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Paradise City[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Deep Purple - Highway Star[Original Live]


I would rep you again if I could!


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibsnBpzBT-4&feature=PlayList&p=B9461DD443B33B39&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=22]YouTube - The Grateful Dead-Touch of Gray-Shoreline Amphitheatre[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_QntXc-c4]YouTube - Drowning Pool - Bodies (Let The Bodies Hit The Floor)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

this is what I hear all day!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1SiSUrvUnk&feature=PlayList&p=EC97BAE702FDDDB2&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=30]YouTube - Classic Sesame Street - Oscar sings "I Love Trash" (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3fPtMuBtMs&feature=PlayList&p=B4958C1ECB53485A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=14]YouTube - The Partridge Family-I Can Feel your Heartbeat[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Well, I built me a raft...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Black Water (High Quality)[/ame]

Oh black water, keep on rollin...


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Luissa said:


> this is what I hear all day!
> YouTube - Classic Sesame Street - Oscar sings "I Love Trash" (1970)



)  Lets hear it for the big people wannabes.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75OSZElYB9E]YouTube - accidentally in love-counting crows(official video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsVB2D8v0g8]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Comin' Home (Bristow, Va 5-24-98)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loyTCkV06xQ]YouTube - Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close My Eyes Forever[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

now here is the wierdest cartoon ever but my son love it!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSQiq5OJHuk&feature=related]YouTube - Yo Gabba Gabba! (The real deal!)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4_ghOG9JQM]YouTube - John Lennon stand by me[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Anyone that remembers Michael Franks - Popsicle Toes gets big props. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_JTxk_IgA4]YouTube - Michael Franks - Popsicle Toes[/ame]

Here is the single from the album as released years ago. 

http://aimini.net/view/?fid=MCkNgen2gH3GAN7y9XDj


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjS8S3HxIJo]YouTube - Schtum - Skydiver[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLo8GJJLUhE]YouTube - Eric Burdon - The Animals - Monterey 1967[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KBNLrqhft0]YouTube - Ladytron - Destroy Everything You Touch: Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VTfVawW9TQ]YouTube - Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JJXy2pKy7A]YouTube - Slaughter - Up All Night[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaXVOD7PYj0]YouTube - Glass Tiger - Don't Forget Me (When I'm Gone) (U.S....[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfOYufGFiZg]YouTube - Seether - "Broken" feat. Amy Lee (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBs-J0jc7f4]YouTube - The Wreckers - Leave The Pieces (OFFICIAL VIDEO)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4tQgmnfxqA]YouTube - She Daisy - Bring It On Back[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGjk_6KuYdo]YouTube - Pretty Rave Girl[/ame]


----------



## Oscar Wao

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMv1GMAGIX4]YouTube - Gloria Trevi - Cinco Minutos: Closed-Captioned[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rKVU3C9ATI]YouTube - Kill Hannah - Lips Like Morphine[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Some of you peeps are fucking weird.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TLLcvWeiKw]YouTube - Del Shannon Runaway[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJmBPCYt5LY]YouTube - Bachman Turner Overdrive - You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Some of you peeps are fucking weird.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw5eTaGSKPc]YouTube - The Doors-People Are Strange ( live rare )[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzsUOmqpaeg]YouTube - Neil Diamond_Sweet Caroline[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiMKnW3GYG0]YouTube - Friends in low places[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmYt0e88ANo]YouTube - Never Enough[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMJXYWOC68E&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence clearwater revival - Suzie Q[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jhFRgPI72c&feature=related]YouTube - The Ramones-Sheena is a Punk Rocker[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Meister said:


> YouTube - Creedence clearwater revival - Suzie Q


 

That particular vid has no sound, youtube has removed it 

Here is one with sound. Good choice Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mxaA-bJ35s]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Suzie Q[/ame]


----------



## del

Gunny said:


> Some of you peeps are fucking weird.



some?


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i5Tiqv4Irjs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i5Tiqv4Irjs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ&feature=PlayList&p=CD44B5AA206EDDAC&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=12]YouTube - Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtqxY3t74To&feature=PlayList&p=77473F1ADE049EC3&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=19]YouTube - Almost Home[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNyRU0fKHAY]YouTube - Kim Wilde - You Keep Me Hangin' On[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzriEXPJ1-k&feature=related]YouTube - Emerson Drive - "Moments" (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Emerson Drive - "Moments" (Music Video)


 
Oh I love that song!! It has a great message


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scDdiHIP4ag]YouTube - Metallica - Nothing Else Matters (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DmpM8DMZ9E]YouTube - Cheap Trick "I Want You To Want Me"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_rE92TKmcE"]YouTube - Phil Collins - I Don't Care Anymore - Perkins Palace '82 (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=387ZDGSKVSg]YouTube - Tone Loc - Wild Thing[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Riw7j9b8fM8]YouTube - Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

PixieStix said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Emerson Drive - "Moments" (Music Video)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love that song!! It has a great message
Click to expand...


Y'think?


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0X1yz_BVr2Y&feature=PlayList&p=0BDCFB701EC489B8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=51]YouTube - Randy Rogers - Lost and Found[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM6UCk43js0&feature=PlayList&p=8EF6F7573D3D3D44&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5]YouTube - Kevin Fowler - Hard Man to Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ats0ZQ_vm4]YouTube - Mark Collie - Hard Lovin' Woman[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuY4MkwWURs&feature=PlayList&p=66327CAA21B38BAF&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=21]YouTube - Cross Canadian Ragweed - Fightin' For[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1Ond-OwgU8]YouTube - elvis presley blue suede shoes color[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

my son liked that one!


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta0a3DFUU0Y]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVujxo3H_9I]YouTube - Nickelback - Fight For All The Wrong Reasons[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=788H0K5KrYI]YouTube - I'd Do Anything For Love - Meat Loaf[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP95btX8NJE]YouTube - Counting Crows - Round Here[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7jr9WBDVXQ]YouTube - Journey - Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin'[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g40c6iAEHpc]YouTube - Arrested Development - Tennessee[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lJFoareXeI&feature=PlayList&p=6215BB5308E08E65&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=19]YouTube - I Wish You Were There - REO Speedwagon[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

this is one you always have to sign in the car!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-mw1HGJjdA]YouTube - Keep On loving You - REO Speedwagon (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwAgFFicK9g]YouTube - Poison - What I Like About You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuihEWySYhs]YouTube - steve miller b& - You Send Me - Fly Like An Eagle (30th Anni[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JRs28-O4CY]YouTube - Poison - Nothin' But A Good Time (2004 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSj0jLcPrW8]YouTube - Eagles - Love will keep us alive (live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWAqHIWqQNw]YouTube - Saving Abel - Addicted (Full Song)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Gunny said:


> Some of you peeps are fucking weird.



Deadstar Assembly- Normal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a72ReH8fL9M]YouTube - stacey star razorbladestacey deadstar normal picture slide[/ame]



Gunny said:


> YouTube - Kevin Fowler - Hard Man to Love


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfI9B8e9tW4]YouTube - Johnny Cash - Man In Black[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Eve said:


> YouTube - Saving Abel - Addicted (Full Song)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIpvqQmEVrI]YouTube - Demon Hunter - Infected[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TWFWZYuwy0]YouTube - Chicago - Just You 'n' Me (1979)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Chicago - Just You 'n' Me (1979)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXQk4i0ONfM]YouTube - Jakalope - Go Away[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-cxtm6JJv4]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Songbird (live)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTS3O35TgNg&feature=related]YouTube - Bread - Aubrey - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYjQNFSeEhY]YouTube - Nickelback - Next Contestant AOL session[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52d20PK_Kyk&feature=PlayList&p=5908B5040E27C567&index=0]YouTube - Mariah Carey I'll be there[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzhzCF77GDo]YouTube - Johnny and June Carter Cash sing Jackson[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

gunny said:


> youtube - mariah carey i'll be there


wtf?


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoZZ4Y2NQTY]YouTube - AC/DC & Steven Tyler - You Shook Me All Night Long[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-SbjCN8oIQ]YouTube - Savin' me - Nickelback[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCKN7XqSQw8]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Couldn't have said it better[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHnZS8mAKGM]YouTube - Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUmWudcBg2w]YouTube - Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody ('Ghost' Soundtrack)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuCvM1a0VJs]YouTube - Tracy Lawrence - Sticks & Stones - Alibi's[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWT6oSpOwzU&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - What's Your Name[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiI42aZ5F40&feature=PlayList&p=7A3E2197E02C478C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=22]YouTube - Heatwave- Always and Forever (Original Version)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYXhabhEogA]YouTube - yellow brick road turns blue[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83TvWv9ZxlY&feature=PlayList&p=FA5EE70396DEA0D2&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=45]YouTube - The stylistics- Betcha by golly, wow 1972[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hvsNmPK6ls&feature=PlayList&p=59FB1074F5B32154&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=12]YouTube - The Commodores Still[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6kGSN0P8HA]YouTube - G. Love & Special Sauce - Baby's Got Sauce[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQifd7O_N5k]YouTube - Boston - Foreplay-Long time[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF3eFUuikyk]YouTube - HIM- heaven tonight[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iG4Og76kO8]YouTube - George Strait - I Gotta Get To You [ New Video + Download ][/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sImVAhvZUXU]YouTube - Jackson 5 "If I Have To Move A Mountain" 1972[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E66g_HMfxPE]YouTube - Gigantic - Disenchanted[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1tbX_NJn98&feature=related]YouTube - Fleet Foxes - Blue Ridge Mountains - A Take Away Show[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu36OKCDSoI]YouTube - Harry Connick, Jr. - (I Could Only) Whisper Your Name[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmUY4eVNOkM]YouTube - " Freeze Frame "- J.Geils Band[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU8op191lCg&feature=related]YouTube - the beatles- hey jude-live![/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CPS-WuUKUE]YouTube - Bobby Darin Mack The Knife[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpLjKddqkrc]YouTube - Silk and Steel[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MII3ns2KTBc]YouTube - Black Sabbath Iron Man(Live in Paris 1970)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_1RqyNdzbE]YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRa3RtBiIU]YouTube - Golden Earring - Radar love[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuHyRyM97d4]YouTube - R.L. Burnside - Wish I Was In Heaven Sitting Down[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYuHYdiLhYQ]YouTube - ~Leather and Lace~ Stevie Nicks[/ame]


----------



## rdean

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IhMVlj2NmI]YouTube - Come Sail Away[/ame]

Great Graphics!


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYOE_b4aYD0&feature=related]YouTube - HIGHLANDER-WHO WANTS TO LIVE FOREVER[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

rdean said:


> YouTube - Come Sail Away
> 
> Great Graphics!


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkwYhp-1LKk]YouTube - The Pretenders.- Back on the chain gang[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsnA0ix9hZU]YouTube - DIRE STRAITS - MONEY FOR NOTHING[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

In Sweden, in the '70s, only Volvo earned more than....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aafqLOOI4o]YouTube - ABBA - Dancing Queen[/ame]

Tell me that you don't wanna jump 'em, so I can call you a damned liar!


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW2HaO8FWXY"]YouTube - Diary Of Dreams - Colorblind[/ame]
Would you care for color if you were blind? 
Would you listen to my words if you could only see my lips move? 
You search these faces for a smile, but you can't see them with your eyes 
Come to me, 
Feel with me, 
See with me, 
This world has changed....... 
The world has now forgotten you, for you have done that first! 
Would you rather listen to the wind? 
Would you rather search the stars for signs? 
For it is us you live with, and we have never ever closed our eyes! 
Come to me, 
Feel with me, 
See with me, 
This world has changed....... 
What do I need your comfort for? 
if there is no place to live... 
Your angel cheeks are stained with blood, 
your hand evoking fear in me...
Come to me, 
Feel with me, 
See with me, 
This world has changed....... 
Come to me, 
Feel with me, 
See with me, 
This world has changed....... 
Come to me, 
Feel with me, 
See with me, 
This world has changed. ​


----------



## Oddball

Mississippi in the middle of a dry spell
Jimmy Rogers on the Victrola up high
Mama's dancin' with baby on her shoulder
The sun is settin' like molasses in the sky
The boy could sing, knew how to move, everything
Always wanting more, he'd leave you longing for.....​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXnJVkEX8O4]YouTube - Pete Seeger: Waist Deep in the Big Muddy[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VExmgC0z9U0&feature=related]YouTube - Ragged Wood- Fleet Foxes[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FW0AlG7pSw]YouTube - A Cross and A Girl Named Blessed - Evans Blue (The Melody and Energetic Nature Of Volume)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1XurYweiJQ&feature=PlayList&p=7E460C87A67953D2&index=3&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Long Haired Country Boy (live)[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]AAIg9rlZzkw&feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]TwyyMyENCY8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## rdean

Celtic Thunder

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2e0nN9Kx0k]YouTube - Celtic Thunder - Lauren and I[/ame]

The guy singing also wrote the song.


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgkLhfiGIqY]YouTube - Kiss - God of Thunder - Live[/ame]


----------



## rdean

PixieStix said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Come Sail Away
> 
> Great Graphics!
Click to expand...




I just thought one guy doing all the singing, the lighting the special effects the 3d the editing and the photography was cool.  I couldn't do it.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4HdTRE0l8s]YouTube - Nickelback - Breathe[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0FawK4G_AY]YouTube - Savatage- "Somewhere in Time" & "Believe"[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DG_jYaIBXFw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DG_jYaIBXFw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Xenophon

Sometimes old school is best, I often get lost in this song, remembering days past.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home[/ame]


----------



## jillian

i haven't heard that in eons... but a goodie...

give the new stuff a try too, though.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqrogegV1lw]YouTube - Billy Currington - People Are Crazy: Closed-Captioned[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtqxY3t74To]YouTube - Almost Home[/ame]


----------



## Meister

This song will be a downer for you.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGpjqoQTEjA]YouTube - GOLDEN GUITAR[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

This made me laugh...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL3mHPmNKRE]Laurel and Hardy Dance To The Gap Band[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

nothing. I am listening to nothing because getting mp3 support installed is irritating


----------



## Oddball

No music tonite, watchin' a movie....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiiKQ0IQA4k]YouTube - MST3K ep. 0416 p. 1/10 - Fire Maidens of Outer Space[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awi14wDTxNw]YouTube - the doors people are strange[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4Di5fRQH_4]YouTube - Foreigner - Urgent (live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVBKm8xo2rI]YouTube - If You Really Want Me To I'll Go - Delbert McClinton (The Rondells) 1965[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqELgVWeVGM]YouTube - eric clapton feat. mark knopfler, lay down sally[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xql99I1VSdI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xql99I1VSdI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2cFEHM9yMw"]YouTube - MOONLIGHT SONATA (Beethoven)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtuctFPHbhQ]YouTube - Feeder Just the way i'm feeling the official video[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

This is awsome 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkQU4F-S5j4]YouTube - Gerudo Valley[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

These guys are amazing. I like the live version better, but some of you may like the first one better.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzIK5FaC38w]YouTube - Explosions In The Sky- Your Hand In Mine[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLlYQQrHmh8]YouTube - Your Hand in Mine[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4qAM_RYeLU&feature=related]YouTube - The Alan Parsons Project - The Turn of a Friendly Card[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Weird? maybe, but I think it is just beautiful 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d36iHPov-Q]YouTube - Dark Cloud 2 - Flower Garden[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B6WtP66gQo&feature=related]YouTube - Yes - Owner of a Lonely Heart[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkqAEjZfVv8&feature=related]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project - Damned If I Do[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Po29UqHURs&feature=related]YouTube - Sentimental Lady - (re-posted)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF4-r2MpRMs]YouTube - Castles Made of Sand- jimi hendrix[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK87ejPDZOk&feature=related]YouTube - The Lovin' Spoonful---Did You Ever Have To Make Up Your Mind[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qCezXycdkE&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Lovin Spoonful Darlin Be Home Soon[/ame]


----------



## paperview

That brings back memories Meister.  Thanks.

One of John Sebastian's (of the Lovin Spoonful) nicest songs - Only version I could find, but this tune still makes me smile, 

Softly.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JEnXWK5-HU[/ame]http://www.youtube.com/results?hl=e...lady lovin spoonful&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=v1


----------



## Xenophon

Back to the 60s for this one, Cream is another of those bands that is just so cool.

'Her name is Aphrodite and she rides a crimson shell...'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8hLc_nqx8g]YouTube - Cream-Tales of Brave Ulysses[/ame]


----------



## rdean

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQWgKvvbT1g]YouTube - [HQ] The Pointer Sisters âª Fairytale[/ame]

Love that country music.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrVlPrZwJ2g]YouTube - I Dare You[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1ILFZAR1vg]YouTube - Jesse Collin Young (Ridgetop)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsK0hz2ABbk]YouTube - The Mavericks - Here Comes My Baby[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE_J8BUP5Sc]YouTube - Robert Plant and Allison Krause- Through The Morning[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOV1YVtnEW4]YouTube - Beautiful Child[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iamM9VEV8sU]YouTube - SmashMouth- Walkin' on the sun w/ Lyrics(In Description)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdj0fZS0OwY]YouTube - Fool in the Rain by Led Zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysJyFAHwVP8]YouTube - LMFAO - I'm In Miami Trick[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlTE5j7aEf0]YouTube - 3Oh!3 - Don't Trust Me OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO in HQ !![/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FUsxJm81Nc&feature=PlayList&p=809E2F387A456336&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - Nelly Furtado ft. Timbaland- Give It To Me (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq2KgzKETBw]YouTube - Bryan Adams - Have You Ever Really Loved A Woman?[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzdNltWfRw4&feature=related]YouTube - The Count Five- psychotic reaction[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GojTUmjxVHU]YouTube - Timbaland - The Way I Are[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXdEDcY79vE]YouTube - Al Kooper/Mike Bloomfield: Season of the Witch (Live)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WxDesCYVmM]YouTube - T I featuring Justin Timberlake Dead And Gone Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPaNaD2gr-E&feature=PlayList&p=FEBCBFA8B3EB030D&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=31]YouTube - dr dre ft snoop doggy dogg - dre day (uncut)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp4339EbVn8]YouTube - Dusty Springfield - Son of a preacher man[/ame]


----------



## Toro

Nirvana - Where did you sleep last night?

[youtube]bT_2WjBwDjc[/youtube]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_eCIjr1Mb0&feature=PlayList&p=645A2AD55B6F5E3E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9]YouTube - Limp Bizkit Break Stuff Uncensored Explict[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I confess...I have a weakness for Russian music.  Love this song - it's so powerful...reminds me of the metaphor for Russia during WW2...a giant sleeping bear, slow to rouse but once it get's moving watch out.  This guy has an unbelievably deep voice...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WD0WVL-HjE&NR=1]YouTube - Russian Red Army Choir - Song of the Volga Boatmen (1965)[/ame]


----------



## Toro

Nirvana - My Best Friend's Girl

[youtube]IvWDx725NeA&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv4Wpychxh8]YouTube - Kathy Mattea with Dougie MacLean - Ready For The Storm[/ame]

Give me mercy for my dreams
For every confrontation seems
To tell me what it really means
To be this lonely sailor
But when the sky begins to clear
And the sun it melts away my fear
I'll cry a silent weary tear
For those that need to love me


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bwjZXv5wl0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bwjZXv5wl0[/ame]


----------



## Dis

RadiomanATL said:


> YouTube - T I featuring Justin Timberlake Dead And Gone Official Music Video



Good thing I saw Limp Bizkit and repped you before I saw this one...


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnld4HXFiLk]YouTube - Linkin Park Reanimation Points Of Authority[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - T I featuring Justin Timberlake Dead And Gone Official Music Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I saw Limp Bizkit and repped you before I saw this one...
Click to expand...


My musical tastes know no bounds.


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MII3ns2KTBc]YouTube - Black Sabbath Iron Man(Live in Paris 1970)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

But the Linkin Park song should get me back in your good graces...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af926HzO6-4]YouTube - Kathy Mattea, Coal Tattoo[/ame]

Travelin' down that coal town road. Listenin' to my rubber tires whine.
Goodbye to Buckeye and white Sycamore. I'm leavin' you behind.
I've been coal miner all of my life. Layin' down track in the hole.
Gotta back like an ironwood, bit by the wind. Blood veins blue as the coal. Blood veins blue as the coal.


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7TClB6kmhA&feature=PlayList&p=70EBD27B016E34C4&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=30]YouTube - Linkin Park-Breaking The Habit(Official Video HD)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxEjF9A8GZQ&feature=PlayList&p=70EBD27B016E34C4&index=27]YouTube - Linkin Park - Bleed It Out [Piano Version][/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=103AYigJSDs]YouTube - Ministry - N. W. O.[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsGWLpJ9szk]YouTube - Halo 3 linkin Park Bleed it Out[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KDO_yCYcuU]YouTube - Megadeth - Peace Sells[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh8Ic6MbtoU&feature=related]YouTube - Rainbow - Street Of Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TVD76VmP28]YouTube - Nickelback - Gotta Be Somebody [Official Video HQ][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TYx-oqGQ_E]YouTube - Chris Cagle - What A Beautiful Day[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgpOGLXVHKk]YouTube - Keith Urban - Somebody Like You - Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obhdTlImFBo]YouTube - The Fray - You Found Me[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

for some reason I really like this song right now!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbdxzSHn-QM]YouTube - Mat Kearney - Closer To Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t99bpilCKw]YouTube - Ain't No Rest For The Wicked[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I have heard this song a lot lately!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wym7PwCPtAc&feature=PlayList&p=E1D1AD584CE7E4BA&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=17]YouTube - Alvin and the Chipmunks - Bad Day (Movie Version)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwatjHcV1ZM]YouTube - Ace of Base - The Sign[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzxUiCgTXVc&feature=related]YouTube - My Medea - Vienna Teng[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_Tf2lQvDz0&feature=PlayList&p=0903C7E1D7676BCC&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak6fZrkjWoA&feature=PlayList&p=BDA392FED35001DF&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=20]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - Time for me to fly[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Good songs...


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJEySrDerj0&feature=related]YouTube - The Cranberries - Zombie[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t62zOXvSrh0]YouTube - Rainbow - Stone Cold (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEG0-3xlAkg]YouTube - Nazareth Hair of the Dog[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXzr5Ip4vP0&feature=PlayList&p=BCC963198A52EAFA&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=4]YouTube - Guns N' Roses-I used to love her[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtVIhDgo_uU]YouTube - california dreamin[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP2VyquMAaM]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Paint it Black[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5onHT5M2OQ]YouTube - kiss - Detroit Rock City[/ame]


----------



## Indigo_Girl

bestest song EVER !!!

Copperhead Road....Steve Earle


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhhtRxqSrys]YouTube - Molly Hatchet: Flirtin With Disaster[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Indigo_Girl said:


> bestest song EVER !!!
> 
> Copperhead Road....Steve Earle





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc86_Weoye0&feature=PlayList&p=7643A24142B5BFE2&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Steve Earle - Copperhead Road[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joT-B9apWQU&feature=PlayList&p=894F931D4F4065F8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=28]YouTube - Cross Canadian Ragweed - Sick And Tired[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WxxDJpFM8E]YouTube - COMING HOME - CINDERELLA[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7Jo5ByJ9yo&feature=PlayList&p=17617B3C3C05EA9F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13]YouTube - Tony Furtado Band - The Ghost of Blind Willie Johnson[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNYiXGs9aUI]YouTube - New! Vertical Horizon - Best I Ever Had / Grey Sky Morning with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ephmK-pbZJA&feature=related]YouTube - Kathy Mattea, L&N Don't Stop Here Anymore[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jh69whE9dY]YouTube - 1983 Night Ranger "Rumours In The Air" (Rock Palace)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZSrejwCMyk]YouTube - SEVEN BRIDGES ROAD[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f_HsjpSVaI]YouTube - holding out for a hero Bonnie Tyler[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySZg-m8QTPc]YouTube - Alan Parson - Try Anything once - Mr.Time[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kse0jXS5fCc&feature=related]YouTube - Alice Cooper.......Only women bleed[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Meister said:


> YouTube - Alice Cooper.......Only women bleed



Wow.. Last time I heard that song was when I saw him in concert in 1980-something with Motorhead...


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSnxS74JE1M]YouTube - Jackson Browne - Too Many Angels (Stereo Sound)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqrogegV1lw&feature=fvst]YouTube - Billy Currington - People Are Crazy: Closed-Captioned[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DinvTZ85OtI&feature=related]YouTube - Jennifer Warnes & Leonard Cohen: First We Take Manhattan[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtqxY3t74To]YouTube - Almost Home[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Just bought a CD this is on today..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lZYAaQoks8]YouTube - First Cut is the Deepest - by Rod Stewart[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvNOZegkVXo]YouTube - Def Leppard - Rock Of Ages (1983)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6zdhHLvT7k]YouTube - Rihanna - Disturbia[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1-j9hEPenM]YouTube - Def Leppard - Bringin' On The Heartbreak[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdWh9IT_oZk]YouTube - Cinderella - Shake Me: Stereo Version[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtoDox0kAFE]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Don't Cry: Original Version[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqyIpwhXXrk]YouTube - Journey - Any Way You Want It[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WymFtJ52p4k&feature=channel]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine: Version 2, Black And White, Chyron[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Bought a Travis Tritt CD today too...

Tell Me I Was Dreaming

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jprsnvQH4Jk]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Tell Me I Was Dreaming (live)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHcLJ2A1QHM]YouTube - Guns N' Roses- Night Train[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs4y5si8DGs&feature=related]YouTube - Charlie Daniels - Late 70's - Long Haired Country Boy[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Loggins and Messina~Your Momma Don't Dance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1fbIH0Cn7Y]YouTube - Loggins & Messina - Your Mama Don't Dance (Live 73)[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLB27jqfbYk&feature=related]YouTube - Loggins & Messina - My Music (LIVE - Midnight Special - 1973[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z0MAdwe-Ns]YouTube - Allman Brothers . Stormy Monday . 1970 Audio Only[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Podunk on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Swan Dive on this site and all of them! I use to see them live in Texas, and got to know them. Great guys.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYWzs2ZibMs]YouTube - Goo Goo Dolls - Iris (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

nice one Eve.  Here you old farts like me: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA]YouTube - A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Queen~Crazy Little Thing Called Love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jQ560bfOMI]YouTube - Queen - Crazy Little Thing Called Love [ High Definition ][/ame]


----------



## Terry

Good choice Shadow.


----------



## Shadow

Yep, that's one of those songs that puts me in a good mood.


----------



## Terry

not many song's puts me in a bad mood RAP music will do that though.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkrE2cjmqD4]YouTube - Rick James - Super Freak[/ame]


----------



## Terry

So are you trying to put me in a bad mood BBG?


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Terry said:


> So are you trying to put me in a bad mood BBG?



No Ma'am. I like the song. It is not rap.


----------



## PixieStix

Terry said:


> nice one Eve. Here you old farts like me:
> 
> YouTube - A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum


 
That is a great song!


----------



## Terry

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you trying to put me in a bad mood BBG?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Ma'am. I like the song. It is not rap.
Click to expand...

it's rap to me...cause it's disco crap.  I got into disco dancing granted, but hated the music but loved to dance.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Terry said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you trying to put me in a bad mood BBG?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Ma'am. I like the song. It is not rap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's rap to me...cause it's disco crap.  I got into disco dancing granted, but hated the music but loved to dance.
Click to expand...


Changing rules on me during the dance. I see how it is.


----------



## Terry

Ok very few disco songs I like...some I like only because they were played over and over and I can see my body moving to the beat but my listening pleasure there is no rap or disco.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ5bS3_BCDs]YouTube - Def Leppard - Photograph[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Eve, pick some more rock...not pop, rock.


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52AI62QiO_0]YouTube - The Flying Burrito Brothers - Colorado[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Terry said:


> Eve, pick some more rock...not pop, rock.



Will this work for you?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl6NfQyNLto]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Money - Live 8[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Thank you Eve, but truth be told I'm not a pink Floyd fan.  I know I know peeps however out of all their songs this one is the best. So I thank you.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25URKL26I04]YouTube - John Mayer: Dreaming With a Broken Heart[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28_unHqjVp0]YouTube - ELO-Strange Magic[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKC-weHQCUQ&feature=related]YouTube - ELO - Do Ya[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EE59Ex5Px4]YouTube - Pixies - Where Is My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Terry said:


> Thank you Eve, but truth be told I'm not a pink Floyd fan.  I know I know peeps however out of all their songs this one is the best. So I thank you.



s'okay.

How about this one?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBk62QgrzXA]YouTube - "Old Time Rock & Roll" by Bob Seger & the Silver Bullet Band[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4zmv1IFCOA]YouTube - Queen - Death on two legs (dedicated to......) (1975)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcsVPis1iNs]YouTube - Boston- More Than A Feeling[/ame]

a real oldie


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkbdP7sq0w8]YouTube - Kansas - Dust In The Wind[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKckQICvOms]YouTube - Delbert McClinton - I Used to Worry[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIgLotGJ2vQ]YouTube - LOVES ME LIKE A ROCK by Paul Simon & The Jesse Dixon Singers[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Eve said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Eve, but truth be told I'm not a pink Floyd fan.  I know I know peeps however out of all their songs this one is the best. So I thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s'okay.
> 
> How about this one?
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBk62QgrzXA"]YouTube - "Old Time Rock & Roll" by Bob Seger & the Silver Bullet Band[/ame]
Click to expand...

LOL better.


----------



## Terry

Care4all said:


> YouTube - Kansas - Dust In The Wind


I like this song, and have my boys play it on the guitar all the time.  They of course hate this song. LOL


----------



## Phoenix

Terry said:


> LOL better.



Whew!


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxA3atHD2QM]YouTube - Spencer Davis Group - 'Gimme Some Lovin' Stereo Music Video[/ame]

The quint essential late 60's group.


----------



## Terry

Here is Stevie doing the Blues thing.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pSiOg9BEaw]YouTube - Stevies Blues - The Spencer Davis Group[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkSEr5ycpnM]YouTube - SheDaisy - Little Goodbyes[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

you have been Rick Roll'd !
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI]YouTube - Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wi7ZReTMLTw]YouTube - Tiffany - I Think We're Alone Now[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

and of course I have to play the first Mtv music video!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWtHEmVjVw8]YouTube - Video Killed the Radio Star[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUatnbaNfEo&feature=related]YouTube - Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imL9plu7Hi4]YouTube - lonestar~come cryin to me~[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nixAkchXgnU]YouTube - Starship - We Built This City on Rock N' Roll (LIVE! 1985)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8]YouTube - Led Zeppelin-Stairway to Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPg-CjUGkcM]YouTube - Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tpy_pYXSpPA]YouTube - Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRu-y_yRONo]YouTube - The Strokes - On The Other Side[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZWYzheRDJk]YouTube - Ten years after[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXC_xGpYKjI]YouTube - jimmie's chicken shack - waiting[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7A8Mkg1qYQ]YouTube - The Mighty Mighty Bosstones - The Impression That I Get[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykn4pbV6JBA]YouTube - Buck-O-Nine - My Town[/ame]


----------



## Terry

LOL everyone go to this website, and click the button to play this song titled "Little Pain Inside"  I love this song....I have this CD. 

Twenty-Eight Teeth by Buck-O-Nine - Rhapsody Music


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pXrMPtCVcE]YouTube - Never Alone - Lady Antebellum w Jim Brickman[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAnJhb6XG74]YouTube - The Mavericks - Hey Good Lookin'[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UktYJFxj5PA]YouTube - Trampled Rose- Alison Krauss & Robert Plant _ Raising Sand[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EImiLjCA13g]YouTube - Emerson Drive - If You Were My Girl[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxFAMegjdO4]YouTube - sherokee boogie[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=or681jUwoqk]YouTube - Deep River Boys - All Shook Up [1957][/ame]






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbFw6qVVl38[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJVqS2eH-s0]YouTube - Bad Religion - Them And Us[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSev9_PMVLE]YouTube - Painted Lady - Willis Alan Ramsey[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzPMPHRyzac&feature=related]YouTube - Beck with The Flaming Lips - Where is at![/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZyxYL753w4]YouTube - Luka - Suzanne Vega[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIlqlLuQxnY]YouTube - Mark Knopfler & Emmylou Harris - This is us [Bingolotto -06][/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4JFBsmyiFc]YouTube - Rascal Flatts - My Wish[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-5d5IfdYK4]YouTube - But I Could Be Wrong[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvmyTZEqlo8]YouTube - Tom Jones - She's a Lady[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VKouBHarIo]YouTube - Fisherman's Blues The Waterboys[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7Jo5ByJ9yo]YouTube - Tony Furtado Band - The Ghost of Blind Willie Johnson[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjsjZWlRVvo]YouTube - Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

SNL - John Belushi Doing Joe Cocker - LiveVideo.com


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIjZE4kcg_Q]YouTube - Slow Ride- Foghat (Short Version)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQsAxHk54x4&feature=related]YouTube - Don't Keep Me Wondering (Live w/ Duane)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQBU8HC8PWM&feature=related]YouTube - Sublime Smoke Two Joints Live 1996[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9VdJA6BCww&feature=related]YouTube - Everything but the girl - Missing (original+lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdXryyFw7No]YouTube - Billy Ocean - Loverboy (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE_5dPhXLA8]YouTube - My Hair Had a Party Last Night[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NPuBEZPgjY]YouTube - stan rogers- mary ellen carter and Three Fishers[/ame]


And you, to whom adversity has dealt the final blow
With smiling bastards lying to you everywhere you go
Turn to, and put out all your strength of arm and heart and brain
And like the Mary Ellen Carter, rise again.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIqYn_1IdZU]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - My Hometown[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WanLLnVixC4]YouTube - Weezer - Pork And Beans[/ame]


----------



## Agnapostate

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C-RueD59oE]YouTube - System Of A Down - Toxicity[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiSkyEyBczU]YouTube - Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun[/ame]


----------



## Agnapostate

That is one dirty looking pic. :O


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrIUwo_GgmE&feature=PlayList&p=8FEF61EA0C7B328D&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Clann An Drumma ~Culloden[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

Coyote said:


> YouTube - Clann An Drumma ~Culloden



Ouch!  That hurt my ears.


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5axlwCBXC8]YouTube - John Prine and Iris DeMent - In Spite of Ourselves[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEBv3eB1yjk]YouTube - I Am The Scum - Scum Of The Earth[/ame]​


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl5mcWf5Qws]YouTube - The Stories - Brother Louie[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZsZ8wuV1pA&feature=related]YouTube - band of horses- is there a ghost[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

Fatality said:


> YouTube - band of horses- is there a ghost


Tasty tune, never heard of them.


----------



## Fatality

Graybeard said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - band of horses- is there a ghost
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty tune, never heard of them.
Click to expand...


yeah, simple as hell but a cool sound. i just became aware of them about a month ago myself.


----------



## PixieStix

I don't usually like country music, but this gives me chill bumps

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YG2p96Yk_U]YouTube - Don't Take The Girl-Tim Mcgraw[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMcVQ5_LONo]YouTube - The Guess Who - These Eyes (1969)[/ame]

Wow! Does this song bring back some memories!
!


----------



## PixieStix

Terry said:


> YouTube - The Guess Who - These Eyes (1969)
> 
> Wow! Does this song bring back some memories!
> !


 
I love The Guess Who

Here is Randy Bachman's son

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVKcfwJxa54"]YouTube - Tal Bachman - She's So High[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Here ya go Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDxg8z7iCQg]YouTube - Guess Who - Laughing (1968)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSf3BF3ehjo]YouTube - SV - Gerry Rafferty - Right Down the Line[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w]YouTube - Golden earring - Twilight zone[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H1u3OvunUg]YouTube - My Baby Left Me - Ten Years After[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SJIAZCWciI&feature=PlayList&p=EA60D73A89DAA79B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=4]YouTube - Firefly-Man in the Wilderness-Styx[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsp3_a-PMTw]YouTube - Supermassive Black Hole - Muse[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BARLfUmyBJA]YouTube - Styx - Come Sail Away[/ame]


----------



## froggy

you know what we have now one giant jukebox, just push play.                                                                [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSDh94eQTAk]YouTube - Sister Sledge - We are family (Live '79)[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7_s9H0BRrU]YouTube - Band Of Horses - "No One's Gonna Love You"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQKOR9t9ynM]YouTube - Cream - Crossroads 1968[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCS14PoQc2M]YouTube - Nirvana - Rape Me[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrZwGGKGkuU]YouTube - Jack Johnson - Sitting, Waiting, Wishing: Album Version (Edited), Closed Captioned[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgQudd8zBSc]YouTube - Bukka White - Special streamline[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN-EeMOqQpg]YouTube - blow job betty too short original version[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2kxlZDOHeQ&feature=PlayList&p=C8A7393FE9432A00&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles-The Tears Of A Clown[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Y'know, some of you people are fucking retards.


----------



## Gunny

Because I have fucking issues when I should be a LOT smarter ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKorl7Ouht0]YouTube - Journey - Faithfully[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uD8DlxwHsE]YouTube - Matchbox Twenty - 3AM (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1B-dsOtcps]YouTube - Matchbox Twenty - Push[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXPI30rPu4k]YouTube - Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0bj7HxLtEg]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Ten Feet Tall & Bulletproof (live)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCmUhYSr-e4]YouTube - Otis Redding-Sitting on the dock of the bay[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3isWmJAlfk]YouTube - Tom Rush - Urge For Going[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCcnubpAtYg]YouTube - Emilie Autumn - Bohemian Rhapsody cover[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibE7IqEjni4&feature=related]YouTube - Band Of Horses - The Funeral[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20bGJmsLNnc]YouTube - George Strait - Don't Make Me Come Over There And Love You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqyWgGgIe8w]YouTube - Missing You - Alison Krauss[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43VyrUFEyNo]YouTube - Jack Johnson-Good People[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

shit I posted that in the wrong thread!


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5jaRipA5_M&feature=related]YouTube - Iron Maiden -- Phantom of the Opera[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5SUSmedMm8&feature=related]YouTube - Nightwish - Phantom of the Opera[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY]YouTube - Susan Boyle - Singer - Britains Got Talent 2009 (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> shit I posted that in the wrong thread!



You are in sooooo much trouble now!



Can you still delete the post or did you already do so?


----------



## Luissa

yeah!


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P237zpWbPRM]YouTube - Waterboys - Bang on the Ear[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

Mongoloid, he was a Mongoloid!
Happier than you and me! 

[youtube]tnOtQ4g5MyM&feature=related[/youtube]

Man I REALLY miss Dr. Demento.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjBNeejjrSc]YouTube - My Ruin-"Miss Ann Thrope"[/ame]​


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTjDbTOmic8]YouTube - Seether - "Careless Whisper" (Official)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qeo-cUeh0qc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qeo-cUeh0qc[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHYyA_WPl_8]YouTube - Linkin Park- With You (Reanimation Edition)[/ame]


----------



## Said1

Thinking about Drinking - The Meat Purveyors

Great stuff, check it out. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlT7ktBR-AY]YouTube - The Meat Purveyors - Thinking About Drinking[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCZfJ5ai07U&feature=channel]YouTube - Kings Of Leon - Use Somebody[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjQSF1bFMsk]YouTube - Billy Joel - Movin' Out (Anthony's Song)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-F2dRo2yEo]YouTube - Billy Joel - Just The Way You Are (1977)[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGbgqTUm1lw]YouTube - Sufficiently Breathless - Captain Beyond[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q60YKfPKdjQ]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel- Kathy's Song[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA7iGxV6rt4]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Lodi[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFzJ47hbnJs]YouTube - Dr. Demento's Scottsman Video via DAOC[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLVKd1lhgOQ]YouTube - Chicago - Hard To Say I'm Sorry/Get Away[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

Classic Styx.....  Another thread reminded me....lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6SxD-AqATs]YouTube -Styx - Great White Hope[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlDmslyGmGI]YouTube - Joe Cocker - You are so beautiful (nearly unplugged)[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuHCmRV6zDU]YouTube - The Refreshments "Nada"[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvEj5iZMEpU&feature=fvw]YouTube - Sublime - Caress Me Down[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXTnYCg8v8o]YouTube - The Byrds[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot

should I stay

by

Indigenous


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sJPUTTfNbg]YouTube - Roxette - Listen to youre heart[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toHlMD50eYY]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick - Madison Square Garden 1978[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixqbc7X2NQY]YouTube - Lola-The Kinks #5.*Top Of The Pops-70s*[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GiKAa7tbiY&feature=PlayList&p=F3FAAE37E59B0F9D&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8SPVEhZN5E]YouTube - poppy family "which way you goin' billy?"[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfZbFh7qlCQ]YouTube - "Banditos" The Refreshments[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeJuUqDqY00]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Lookin' Out My Back Door[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PUdbiYhZ5I]YouTube - Hollies - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother[/ame]


So on we go
His welfare is of my concern
No burden is he to bear
We'll get there
For I know
He would not encumber me
He ain't heavy, he's my brother


----------



## Coyote

1970....a good year for music....

Lola, He ain't heavy...Arizona...CCR....House of the Rising Sun...so much and almost 40 years ago.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQrNWZ4Y5tU]YouTube - One Toke Over the Line, Brewer & Shipley Live[/ame]

"...Having made Nixon's enemy's list and special rebuke from Spiro T. Agnew, Michael Brewer and Tom Shipley perform their famous hit for a National Organization for Reform of Marijuana Laws party..." 

One toke over the line sweet Jesus, one toke over the line....


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDwjWl9UVZY&feature=related]YouTube - Link Wray - Rumble (Full Version/Live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL_JmOTsYHM]YouTube - "Tell Me" by Boston[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I love the video to this song.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk_9sEhV3vM]YouTube - Daniel Powter Bad Day[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGRAQk8wN9I]YouTube - Charlie - Fantasy Girls[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xue3OUjehcU]YouTube - David Gray - Babylon[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Oh and I love the animation David Gray's drummer has.  He just makes me laugh watching him.


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rgepWg4rzw&feature=related]YouTube - I'M NOT IN LOVE - 10cc[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIXg9KUiy00]YouTube - The Sex Pistols - My Way[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAkfHShATKY&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Clash - Rock The Casbah[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp9SYNNeAmo]YouTube - UFO-Doctor Doctor (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lC7E22Fme5k&feature=related]YouTube - UFO-Rock Bottom (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## alan1

And a whole bunch of other Skynyrd.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NbTpssTGRI]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - The Ballad of Curtis Lowe[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfyEpmQM7bw]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Proud Mary[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjAPoN8qs0Q]YouTube - That Smell...Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AjWmGd5qPM]YouTube - New Radicals - FLOWERS[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJcqc-Bb4i4&feature=related]YouTube - New Radicals - I Don't Wanna Die Anymore[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqba8d-2Ro4&feature=related]YouTube - New Radicals - Gotta Stay High[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Fatality,

I have never heard most of the songs you've posted!


----------



## Luissa

off to work I go!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpKAA2VxWY8]YouTube - Dolly Parton - 9 to 5[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MQYn-GvGOM&feature=related]YouTube - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr. Bojangles (STEREO)[/ame]


----------



## namvet

Eagles live

[youtube]NXRqUyBCA0E[/youtube]

[youtube]ScG0ilS0dgI[/youtube]


----------



## alan1

Terry said:


> Fatality,
> 
> I have never heard most of the songs you've posted!



You aren't missing much.


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Op6v6nJ9_8]YouTube - Linkin Park Feat. Jay Z - Numb (Encore)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_2_WNWdhDI]YouTube - Linkin Park ft Jay-Z-99 Problems/Points of Authority[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Live version:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBnJnXq4YQ8&feature=PlayList&p=0CCF3A00D01C57F4&index=0]YouTube - Linkin Park & Jay-Z - Points Of Authority/99 Problems/One Step Closer[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

On a Linkin Park kick today at work. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbmyGE2to7Q&feature=PlayList&p=097BE5C81B066A20&index=15]YouTube - linkin park - runaway (with lyrics!!)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Suiojh6ezD0]YouTube - The Black Crowes - Hard To Handle[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]b6k9vECusTA[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mhinZxrAcA]YouTube - Angel Eyes[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7TClB6kmhA]YouTube - Linkin Park-Breaking The Habit(Official Video HD)[/ame]


----------



## namvet

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - Angel Eyes



he died of cancer at age 41


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFT9M8MJTbM]YouTube - Fall Out Boys Ft. Kanye West - This Ain't A Scene, It's An Arms Race(Remix) Video Promotion[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

namvet said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Angel Eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he died of cancer at age 41
Click to expand...

 

RIP Jeff. Imagine the music, if only he could have stayed with us a little longer


----------



## RadiomanATL

PixieStix said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Angel Eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he died of cancer at age 41
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Jeff. Imagine the music, if only he could have stayed with us a little longer
Click to expand...


Same with another Jeff. Buckley.


----------



## RadiomanATL

..I got 99 problems, but a BITCH AIN'T ONE!!!

(sorry. jammin the song in the studio.....)


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f1xL5wQ1gQ]YouTube - The Archies-Sugar, Sugar[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7JuxbyUdFM]YouTube - corporeal (halo theme)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Oooohhh....new sig idea...


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d9BIvthwJM]YouTube - Metallica - Outlaw Torn (S&M)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - The Archies-Sugar, Sugar


OH that's funny but how about this one? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhYL0qUyjHM]YouTube - Donny Osmond: Puppy Love[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKQTWq6ZbTc]YouTube - metallica - devil's dance[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2Y4rR9ueWk]YouTube - Emerson, Lake, And Palmer Brain Salad Surgery Deluxe Edition[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEQnzs8wl6E]YouTube - Metallica - Fade to Black[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]BFfIv6K1JqM[/youtube]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m99ybtk4QNs]YouTube - METALLICA - BATTERY(STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

Terry said:


> Fatality,
> 
> I have never heard most of the songs you've posted!



well hopefully if you listen to them you will like em?


----------



## Terry

very few I'm sorry to say. I do listen to them all. I generally like all kinds of music exception being Rap.


----------



## Fatality

Terry said:


> very few I'm sorry to say. I do listen to them all. I generally like all kinds of music exception being Rap.



thats ok, i like em i gues that will have to be enough


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWeEy7nNjXA]YouTube - Rick Trevino- Bobbie Ann Mason[/ame]


Edited to add...I got my education watching Rick Trevino in his tight jeans on CMT,he was known as the "hot butt guy" in my circle of friends...just sayin LOL.


----------



## Polk

Death Cab for Cutie - Crooked Teeth


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM_OWaItNJM&feature=related]YouTube - The Fly's - Got you where I want you[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfFAsbbL2v8]YouTube - "The Race is On" Sawyer Brown[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34tm0nVSdg8]YouTube - Lucy's Fur Coat , Treasure Hands[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaJrPxEUG2Y]YouTube - "I Got a Line on You" by Blackfoot[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

This one is very snarky..I love it!!  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAx-nvMgdXg]YouTube - Rob Thomas - Wonderful (Lyrics in Discription)[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ovKkQoOfIpY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ovKkQoOfIpY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6ou63LX0NM]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Tell Mama[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1FeEezee4s&feature=fvw]YouTube - Night Ranger - Sister Christian: Relaid Audio[/ame]


----------



## alan1

del said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ovKkQoOfIpY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ovKkQoOfIpY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Sorry del, but that is crap, Janis does it much better, enjoy
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYFhWV8--io]YouTube - Janis Joplin-Me and Bobby McGee[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA]YouTube - Eric Clapton - Layla[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKCeNWCqeJE&feature=related]YouTube - Iggy Pop - The Passenger (live)[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3J-XYnZHfU]YouTube - Great White Buffalo[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsYKlNi4UXI&feature=related]YouTube - Jack Johnson - "If I Had Eyes" (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Anyone that has had musical training will appreciate this video.  The young boy is truly gifted. His father has done a wonderful job teaching him sound fundamentals. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4CR3GoB3YY&feature=related]YouTube - (U2) With or Without You - Sungha Jung[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2WSiu0V0Lw]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Drift off to Dream (live acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U5gJZh5u2Y]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Keep The Faith[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7PlMoVzd3k]YouTube - Beastie Boys - Girls[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tvD9jHh5Mk]YouTube - T I Feat Rhianna Live Your Life[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZSnAkQc4c]YouTube - Deep Purple - Highway Star[Original Live][/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXQDWuitMZc]YouTube - 38 Special - Caught Up In You[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eim5jLlEPYI]YouTube - I Will Survive - Aliensong[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CLqks_9b30&feature=channel_page]YouTube - Rock The Party (Off The Hook)[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sff54pB5Isc&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01C4RPEinM4&feature=channel_page]YouTube - Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc.[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnVnEzkFJro&feature=related]YouTube - The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8DrqhtYpgE]YouTube - Eagles- Hole in the World[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1wnOUH2jk8]YouTube - Bat For Lashes - Whats a Girl To Do[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

IMO, this is the best song Janet Jackon ever did

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJFgUbzslNQ]YouTube - Janet Jackson "Black Cat" (Official)[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

Stevie is the only guy who could make electronics sound "warm".

[youtube]hYKYka-PNt0[/youtube]
"You nasty boy!"


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF5LaVkDhyk]YouTube - Bryan Adams - Run To You[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkJJ_U6uAGM]YouTube - Matchbox Twenty - If You're gone[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOkZ2zhCx5I&feature=related]YouTube - Van Halen - Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love (Stereo!)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMDn6V7ZLhE]YouTube - The Runaways - Cherry Bomb[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Everything is inside out 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2EE511FWsQ]YouTube - Eve 6 - Inside Out[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]I4s0nzsU1Wg[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aD21JDMp86c]YouTube - Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWLHQ3S-Oq8]YouTube - Jay-Z - Dirt Off Your Shoulder[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTONQNWeGZo&feature=related]YouTube - Dancing in the Moonlight[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - Bat For Lashes - Whats a Girl To Do


 
What strike me about this video is the choreography


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JkFe_xajIc]YouTube - Have A Little Faith In Me - Delbert McClinton[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7RgGFwgWPY&feature=related]YouTube - Simon and Garfunkel- The Boxer[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

this is my favorite S and G song!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPioSdlIERg]YouTube - Simon and Garfunkel-I Am a Rock[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

"And a rock feels no pain;
And an island never cries"


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTNdluAHD2U]YouTube - Waylon Jennings ~ Bob Wills Is Still the King[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I need to remember to put this song on my IPOD!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkTp4okg2ik&feature=related]YouTube - Waylon Jennings House of the Rising Sun[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRZumd8uFZI]YouTube - Def Leppard - Have You Ever Needed Someone So Bad[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcgERSFamC4]YouTube - Def Leppard - C'mon C'mon: Video[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_1rSm2MDM4&feature=related]YouTube - Family Guy - It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0LTRPMpOVM]YouTube - Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress by The Hollies[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNfIZhDQ8XQ&feature=related]YouTube - Eagles - James Dean Live (14)[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

Just saw these guys at Mohegan Sun the other night.   




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl9hS8CcGVU]YouTube - Omaha by Counting Crows[/ame]






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoaTl7IcFs8]YouTube - Michael Franti & Spearhead : Say Hey Music Video[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9Iy2Jw4DVk]YouTube - John Mellencamp Rain On The Scarecrow[/ame]

Scarecrow on a wooden cross blackbird in the barn
Four hundred empty acres that used to be my farm
I grew up like my daddy did my grandpa cleared this land
When I was five I walked the fence while grandpa held my hand

Chorus:
Rain on the scarecrow blood on the plow
This land fed a nation this land made me proud
And son Im just sorry theres no legacy for you now
Rain on the scarecrow blood on the plow
Rain on the scarecrow blood on the plow

The crops we grew last summer werent enough to pay the loans
Couldnt buy the seed to plant this spring and the farmers bank foreclosed
Called my old friend schepman up to auction off the land
He said john its just my job and I hope you understand
Hey calling it your job ol hoss sure dont make it right
But if you want me to Ill say a prayer for your soul tonight
And grandmas on the front porch swing with a Bible in her hand
Sometimes I hear her singing take me to the promised land
When you take away a mans dignity he cant work his fields and cows

Therell be blood on the scarecrow blood on the plow
Blood on the scarecrow blood on the plow

Well theres ninety-seven crosses planted in the courthouse yard
Ninety-seven families who lost ninety-seven farms
I think about my grandpa and my neighbors and my name
And some nights I feel like dyin like that scarecrow in the rain

Chorus:
Rain on the scarecrow blood on the plow
This land fed a nation this land made me proud
And son Im just sorry theyre just memories for you now
Rain on the scarecrow blood on the plow
Rain on the scarecrow blood on the plow

Rain on the scarecrow blood on the plow
This land fed a nation this land made me so proud
And son Im just sorry theyre just memories for you now
Rain on the scarecrow blood on the plow
Rain on the scarecrow blood on the plow


----------



## jillian

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o9N13vMVywY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o9N13vMVywY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e98UOB0etdo]YouTube - Survivor: I Can't Hold Back[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pVHwlQO0-w&feature=related]YouTube - Red Hot Chili Peppers- Under The Bridge ( LIVE )[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STWSTgfMruc]YouTube - Rolling Stones - paint it black[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i64HJrmLxtU]YouTube - Shiny Toy Guns- Major Tom: Coming home (Image: Reaching for the stars)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CY2Wv4zaGIU&feature=channel]YouTube - Kanye West - Can't Tell Me Nothing[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLimrDX0t5g&NR=1]YouTube - Sheer Heart Attack (Queen on fire live at the Bowl 1982)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXahoikYQpc&feature=channel]YouTube - Jay-Z - Encore[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGVnH39UzI8]YouTube - Strokin' Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b_5NbNKhFQ&feature=related]YouTube - green day - 21 guns(official music video)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxRj5uWyngI]YouTube - Weezer - We Are All On Drugs[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fmwh_4G9lc&feature=related]YouTube - The Rentals : Please Let That Be You[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3l8QIdNf0U&feature=related]YouTube - Jack Johnson - Hope Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DVPXc2UAxk&feature=fvw]YouTube - Patsy Cline - Faded Love 1963- Reel-to-Reel Tape[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7D65IomNYY]YouTube - Paul McCartney- Band on the Run[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiXI-mAGmHY&feature=related]YouTube - Trampled by Turtles at Iota Club "Codeine"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubZjbmA1Id0]YouTube - Quiet Riot - Mama Were All Crazee Now[/ame]   [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW2J_UZ8lQU]YouTube - Quiet Riot - Cum On Feel The Noize[/ame] [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM]YouTube - AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long[/ame]  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1iR2Wi3u5o]YouTube - AC/DC - Its A Long Way To The Top If Ya Wanna Rock And Roll[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgibPw2c4uU]YouTube - BR549 - Too Lazy To Work, Too Nervous To Steal[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq344ks1ieg]YouTube - Johnny Cash - Cocaine Blues[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

This is one of the strangest songs I have ever listened to, I am reminded of brainwashing, death and destruction while listening to this 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygu36h0eXN8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygu36h0eXN8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tk52nGxF-jc]YouTube - Montrose - Bad Motor Scooter[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGbVoDVWZsc"]YouTube - Journey - Wheel In The Sky[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIuOLU_iKLA&feature=PlayList&p=570E893B7462052C&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - 40 Oz. to Freedom-Sublime[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeOPhh_DgPA]YouTube - Delia's Gone-Johnny Cash[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Glenn Danzig wrote this song for Johnny Cash, if anyone knows Glenn Danzig, this is his style in almost his music that he loves most

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7OpGizuCmw]YouTube - Johnny Cash - Thirteen (live Manhattan Center 1994)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMB4xtnFlvo]YouTube - Dido - White Flag[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scXVSqL_hsQ]YouTube - Special Fred - Stephen Lynch[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vweBDMpBQ8s]YouTube - Life Fades Away - Roy Orbison[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Glenn Danzig wrote a song for Roy Orbison as well as Johnny Cash
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQoVt23n21Y"]YouTube - Danzig - You and Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Fun, feel-good song of the day ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKpn-GYsKSc]YouTube - Dan Seals - Bop[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75XWbsSx-E]YouTube - The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Sweet ride at the end ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0QxnN42ZC8]YouTube - Alan Jackson - The Talkin' Song Repair Blues[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzE91IViKBE&feature=related]YouTube - Hinder - Lips Of An Angel[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iYY2FQHFwE]YouTube - Merle Haggard -- Okie From Muskogee[/ame]


----------



## namvet

Luissa said:


> YouTube - Merle Haggard -- Okie From Muskogee



man did the hippies tee off on him


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMyLbZuzXo0]YouTube - Jack Johnson - Cocoon[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xLi39E9PbA&feature=fvw]YouTube - Redbone - Come And Get Your Love[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Fatality said:


> YouTube - Redbone - Come And Get Your Love


 
Good one Fatality! Made me smile


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7Nj3oYHmGE]YouTube - Emerson Drive - Fall Into Me[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0Ww8dWnLds&feature=related]YouTube - Bob Marley - Three Little Birds[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC-R6hslm4A]YouTube - Walking in Memphis (Cher vs Marc Cohn)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcyalZ-tyEk]YouTube - Terri Clark - The World Needs A Drink[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE2orthS3TQ]YouTube - Duffy - Mercy - Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLGt_c0noTA]YouTube - Sugarland - Life in a northern town[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Intense said:


> YouTube - Duffy - Mercy - Official Music Video


 

Wow, were you reading my mind 

I was just about to post this 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE2orthS3TQ]YouTube - Duffy - Mercy - Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGW1j2hPm1c]YouTube - Jim Croce - New York's Not My Home (Live) [16:9][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqVXSx8zODQ]YouTube - Marmalade - Reflections Of My Life[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVF4r3fLBrU&feature=fvsr]YouTube - The Five Stairsteps performing "O-o-h Child" on Soul Train[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhdiSqt6sXE&feature=related]YouTube - ARIZONA / MARK LINDSAY[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhYLz63csS0&feature=fvw]YouTube - Strawberry Alarm Clock - Incense And Peppermints[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcE8ZCXr0Vo&feature=related]YouTube - Larry Norman - Ha Ha World (1969)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h9ARdPHSBg]YouTube - Don McLean - Vincent 1972 Live[/ame]


----------



## namvet

Molly Hatchet

[youtube]daBpizbGVwI[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d64YVp5mKyY&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Conquistadore Rides Again[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]tq39zIWJaeU[/youtube]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]cMAo0m4E4Lc[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRa3RtBiIU]YouTube - Golden Earring - Radar love[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]AChK4jBkxs0[/youtube]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]0_EFdod4YDo[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhraiPTORhI]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqZmtq5LhFo]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Aqualung (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpYeqlvLAxQ]YouTube - Chicago Transit Authority - "Beginnings" [Studio Version][/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQt6bHRzGaA]YouTube - Golden Earring - Twilight Zone (Album Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcHlHk27noM&feature=related]YouTube - Chicago Transit Authority - "Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is?" [Studio Version][/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf0rIV6j2H4]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Paradise City[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqycvOTtnFU]YouTube - Blood Sweat & Tears - I Can't Quit Her[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdTYcnUBADw]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Mary Jane's Last Dance[/ame]         when will all the music be posted here?


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvVN_KRriTM]YouTube - One Fine Morning-Lighthouse (STEREO)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfzzOiuoGCc]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Out In The Country (Original Rel.1970) (Live) (Sorta) (((Stereo)))[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYFQwbsg0cM]YouTube - The Blues Brothers/Paul Shaffer/Erykah Badu - Funky Nassau[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA]YouTube - John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7TnRnPma3k]YouTube - tender years[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHcA_hROx8c]YouTube - Lionel richie - How long[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0DqPSF2fyo]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald[/ame]


----------



## mal

no1tovote4 said:


> *Pink Floyd - Not Now John*



FUCK ALL THAT!... 

I have a Thread like this elsewhere on the Internets from years ago...

This was my First Entry:

Song #4 on Wish You Were Here...

_Blue Skies from Pain..._

It's a Floyd thing...



peace...


----------



## mal

Mine has over 9,500 posts in it... 



peace...


----------



## Intense

tha malcontent said:


> no1tovote4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pink Floyd - Not Now John*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK ALL THAT!...
> 
> I have a Thread like this elsewhere on the Internets from years ago...
> 
> This was my First Entry:
> 
> Song #4 on Wish You Were Here...
> 
> _Blue Skies from Pain..._
> 
> It's a Floyd thing...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I just checked this thread out from about page 50 all the way through. Allot of good stuff, though there are holes. There is allot more available now, from U-Tube.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlY-JlE5ZCo]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Us And Them[/ame]


----------



## mal

Intense said:


> YouTube - Pink Floyd - Us And Them



Nice...



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAydj4OJnwQ]YouTube - The Great Gig In The Sky - Pink Floyd (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M89c3hWx3RQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOvwwUISiWM]YouTube - Lindsey Haun Broken (Broken Bridges)[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

This is what I am listening to now

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_oyH7eZK80&feature=channel_page]YouTube - Tainted Love - Pop Stasi[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yRdDnrB5kM]YouTube - Jerry Lee Lewis - Whole Lotta Shakin' Going On (1957)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkTQUtx818w&feature=quicklist]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird-BBC 1975[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWnoSAPkXQY]YouTube - Robert Cray - Smoking Gun[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Robert Cray is the shit.

Uh oh, company...ttyl


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kjh9lQXLWk]YouTube - hells bells[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

A friend of mine saw them in concert and said Hell's Bell's was a tribute to Bon Scott. I dunno, but this is one of a few songs that gives me chills.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wcpt-EDcUfU]YouTube - Little McKay Creek[/ame]
Local band. I rode with Scotty from the time he was about 11 or younger.


----------



## AllieBaba

For anyone who fishes...or is unfortunate enough to be the loved one who does:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh3ml8gzrd4]YouTube - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Fishin' in the dark[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

For anyone named "Amie"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY]YouTube - Pure Prairie League -Amie (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k816dPQyPAM]YouTube - AC/DC - Back In Black (Live At Donnington) High Quality!!![/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM3jgkChV6M]YouTube - Gimme Three Steps-Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]

Honey I been there. I can remember hitting the bar with my bro, my sister in law, our best friend and my brother freaking out at some guy I went for a ride with.

We came back into the parking lot and bro was waiting with a loaded rifle. He pointed it right in the guys' face and was what the fuck? We've been looking for her...


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnEtRUcKGwc]YouTube - Waylon Jennings - Are you sure Hank done it this way[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I saw this live:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QP-SIW6iKY]YouTube - Enter Sandman - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I was in the mosh pit. My wussy girlfriend got heatstroke, but they threatened to walk off the stage because someone threw a shoe onstage.

Why someonewould remove a shoe in a mosh pit, I don't know, but still...


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VX6gMudhCU]YouTube - November Rain[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D0aTSkslWY&feature=related]YouTube - Feist - 1 2 3 4 MUSIC VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhNrrrCCTdA&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Landslide[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IVCtdQke-w]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Sara - Live in 1979[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzN0mMx-sJg]YouTube - Spencer Davis Group - I'm a Man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQeqmNbA2Hs]YouTube - CHRISTOPHER CROSS - SAILING[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d44OY78QejQ]YouTube - The Doobie Brothers - Jesus is Just Alright[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJSztSTErus]YouTube - Paul McCartney - Wanderlust[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPk11AugG4c&feature=related]YouTube - Jackson Browne - These Days[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

My new favorite, I-can't-believe-they-made-this song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFr4pj20fPM]YouTube - Trailer Choir-Rockin The Beer Gut (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

I met Jackson Browne in Jail in San Luis Obispbo. They let Him bring His Guitar and play for Us.  

Soon after the Three Mile Island nuclear accident during March 1979, Browne joined with several musician-friends to found the anti-nuclear organization, Musicians United for Safe Energy. He was arrested protesting the Diablo Canyon nuclear power plant near San Luis Obispo.

Jackson Browne: Information from Answers.com



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfY77W8KNtg]YouTube - Jackson Browne - Jamaica say you will (1975)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCWvvIPelg0]YouTube - Blake Shelton- I'll just hold on[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bQZ6l_cq5Y]YouTube - Iron Butterfly - In A Gadda Da Vida[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyN2KFattFE]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - Edward, the Mad Shirt Grind[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXIuAz7aryo]YouTube - Guns N' Roses-Used to Love Her[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdC0hRHb5fs]YouTube - THE OUTLAWS { HURRY SUNDOWN } AUDIO TRACK[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ0onxQIY_w]YouTube - Mann's Fate - Jorma Kaukonen & Jack Casady (Hot Tuna)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfuBREMXxts]YouTube - The Monkees - I'm a Believer [official music video][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYALoEhNeEA]YouTube - JOHNNY HORTON - I'M READY IF YOU'RE WILLING[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKBATzh9q1g]YouTube - Love, Reign O'er Me - The Who[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tLTb4P1HD8]YouTube - In The Year 2525 Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIyxkZod2cM]YouTube - Sugarland - Stay: Video - Closed Captioned[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvcNtoHwd6Y]YouTube - Sade - Kiss of Life[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Eve said:


> YouTube - Guns N' Roses-Used to Love Her



Pop quiz:

Whats the rumored meaning of the song?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Intense said:


> YouTube - Love, Reign O'er Me - The Who



I had to go dig that one out of my stash and listen to it. Great song.


(I hate youtube audio, very lossy)


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEBCf2xqsmo]YouTube - metallica - where the wild things are[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaLETiVyuiY]YouTube - Metallica - All Nightmare Long (Official Music Video) [HD][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRKqfrct070]YouTube - Rainy Night in Georgia -- Brook Benton[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdpEyxS0988]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Eli's Coming (1969)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq5_pEO8a8U]YouTube - THREE DOG NIGHT (Live) - Liar (w / lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKNbAKJCci0]YouTube - The Clarks - Cigarette (live)[/ame]

In a black and far off corner of my mind
There's a box of something I can't quite define
It houses circus freaks, temptation and the Fayette County Fair
And it reeks of love gone sour, suspicion and *big *hair


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdiWEmTpwCY]YouTube - Steppenwolf - Born to Be Wild[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpuyXdKx9Ws&feature=related]YouTube - Steppenwolf - Monster[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4Tb8uJYPgM&feature=PlayList&p=268C2C9048CABD06&index=8]YouTube - Uriah Heep Stealin' Peter Goalby Stealin'[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4&feature=PlayList&p=268C2C9048CABD06&index=19]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Wizard[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfZaI1o11LI]YouTube - Metallica - Leper Messiah[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGEYI3_hrVo]YouTube - Forgotten - Linkin Park[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9osbpEHvQVE]YouTube - will.i.am Official Madagascar 2 Music Video: I Like To Move It[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhApYxZisBI]YouTube - Roger Miller - King of the Road[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Here's something from the Dark Side.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJCTrolF3CY]YouTube - Deep purple - Child in time 1970[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1zFD4K8dcc]YouTube - america tin man live[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqrMd5y7QXQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMA-L08cIio&feature=related]YouTube - By the time I get to Phoenix - Glen Campbell[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riBsOHkApmU]YouTube - Bread Make It With You Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyEPQiiw8QI]YouTube - Light my fire - Jose' Feliciano (1968)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgIC6KOFySk]YouTube - Jose Feliciano - Flight of The Bumble Bee - Guitar[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B2clFsLA3w]YouTube - Free - All Right Now[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH5wbYP5xkQ&feature=PlayList&p=FFFDF8C156D41D78&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13]YouTube - FREE - FIRE AND WATER(STUDIO LIVE 1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX7V6FAoTLc]YouTube - Edwin Starr - War (What Is It Good For?)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT9tpKXFd8A]YouTube - John Cougar - Jack Diane 1982[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQyWmaTSzNs]YouTube - Wilson Picket rare "Mustang Sally"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4C32a723M8]YouTube - Sanford Towsend Band - Smoke From A Distant Fire (Live Midnight Special 1977)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG8K4kYTpG0]YouTube - Spirit in the Sky Norman Greenbaum[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lDHSpGnl6Y]YouTube - Don Henley - The Last Worthless Evening (Video)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoRa-S8mckI]YouTube - Cherokee People, Cherokee Pride[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REj9ctsLRKc]YouTube - Paul Revere and the Raiders "Let Me" 1969[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY]YouTube - Jackson Browne - The Load Out / Stay - Live 1978[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpemBnu0cUY]YouTube - The Beau Brummels - Laugh Laugh[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RhyTDlopfs]YouTube - The Grass Roots - Midnight Confessions[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTcPIAewhMg]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - Tainted Love[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVumO6ZsWCQ]YouTube - BLONDIE-Denise[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wopDt-_9Q5E&feature=related]YouTube - Sublime - Badfish[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3x10xxt6fk]YouTube - Joe Walsh - Ordinary Average Guy[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]LjVwmTC4pTE[/youtube]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dp4339EbVn8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dp4339EbVn8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## HUGGY

del said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dp4339EbVn8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dp4339EbVn8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Funny...I would have guessed....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn0ZJHVH17I]YouTube - Young Girl - Gary Puckett And The Union Gap[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tZuhTjcr40]YouTube - Buddy Holly - Peggy Sue Got Married (1959)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMlzfpwJZuc]YouTube - Don mclean - American pie (live)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3-CNPX1V00&feature=related]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie /Golden River[/ame]

Sailng down my golden river
Sun and water all my own
Yet I was never alone


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfxoM6trtZE]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie /City of New Orleans[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-p8bOoFlPo]YouTube - Hot Chocolate (I Believe in Miracles)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8QFNrTq9oo]YouTube - The Four Seasons - December, 1963 (Oh What A Night) - 1975[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbKcRlh_gxc]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Such A Night w/lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCmUhYSr-e4]YouTube - Otis Redding-Sitting on the dock of the bay[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9cA8Lp0pAo]YouTube - Down in the boondocks by Billy Joe Royal[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIi4cAK1vik]YouTube - Townes Van Zandt - Kathleen[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW4XgQvcDsQ&feature=related]YouTube - Townes Van Zandt - Our Mother The Mountain[/ame]


She tells me she comes from my mother the mountain
Her skin fits her tightly
And her lips do not lie
She silently slips from her throat a medallion
Slowly she twirls it in front of my eyes


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDVhB0jGP7I]YouTube - Those were the days[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcDBgXbGskc]YouTube - Mindy Smith - Jolene.[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4uyvvBSARQ]YouTube - DOLLY PARTON we irish[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYzolk3_r50]YouTube - Michael Jackson Predicts His Own Death In His Song[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOLY6vm1pzA]YouTube - Michael Jackson Death and Autopsy Photos[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtNW88sgO04]YouTube - Ugly Kid Joe - Neighbor[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CZt5Q-u4crc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CZt5Q-u4crc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sku-1hqA5xw]YouTube - Petula Clark - Downtown with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bt_-R5LInU]YouTube - Heart - Barracuda (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFjqlx8eSfQ]YouTube - Ghost Riders in the Sky - The outlaws[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWTjjm-Gg3c]YouTube - Ramrods - Ghost Riders in the Sky[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v5E27Fp59c]YouTube - Neil Young-Down by the river (1969)[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cRTAy5GgVE]YouTube - DOWN BY THE RIVER/BUDDY MILES[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T9OeN3t37Y]YouTube - El Paso By Marty Robbins[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz4vLXWwIOU]YouTube - Willie Nelson with Ray Charles - Seven Spanish Angels[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ3_z8jp_HY]YouTube - Happiness Is A Warm Gun (Rare Version)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svuqnrFsZN8]YouTube - The Moment Slipped Away..Christine Lavin[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWNfIE2hCNs]YouTube - Misa Regretting What Misa Said[/ame]


----------



## froggy

http://whttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiL-LAN8l1kww.youtube.com/watch?v=HZavA2j44XQ [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uzae_SqbmDE]YouTube - Deliverance - Banjo Duel[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiL-LAN8l1k]YouTube - Great White - Once Bitten, Twice Shy[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WgMk8tixDo]YouTube - She's a Lady[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8__EwAT8VM]YouTube - The Ventures Live: Wipe Out[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UofdWQG346k]YouTube - Surfaris - Wipeout[/ame]        you choose


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwuL3Up_mpg]YouTube - Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons "Rag Doll" 1964[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP_MDIYhPH0]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - Early Morning Rain (Live in Chicago - 1979)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbg2wkVDWTs]YouTube - 500 Miles[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVUoO--DsG4]YouTube - Three Dog Night Easy To Be Hard[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x--pPJGWEk8]YouTube - What About Me - Quicksilver Messenger Service (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQAWqT_R5NI]YouTube - CSN Wooden Ships[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIccZsURyLc]YouTube - Jefferson Airplane - Wooden Ships[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwPYhQVtIxU&feature=related]YouTube - Comin' Back to Me - Jefferson Airplane[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YP78ZhlDtk0]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4-a8zh0m9c]YouTube - Can't You See-Marshall Tucker Band[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtcJb6apWN4]YouTube - King Crimson (sort of) - In The Court Of The Crimson King[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R6nmKjcSeU]YouTube - I Put A Spell On You - Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfyEpmQM7bw]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Proud Mary[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvPyT-YGUIg]YouTube - I've Seen All Good People[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BmEGm-mraE]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Bad Moon Rising[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Good for a Tuesday Morning after a big 3 Day Weekend.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6giiYDlqRQs]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Water Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltDMr7IVg9A&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Uncle Sam Blues (1971)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI8fVQD7DJQ]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Can't Tell Me Nothing (live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOR0qz6Fll0]YouTube - Bon Jovi "We got it going on" Featuring Big and Rich[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFIR5MgsG70]YouTube - Jay-Z - Dirt Off Your Shoulder[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loiH-e9Xm04]YouTube - Josh Turner & Randy Travis - King of the Road[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOIS5taqA8&feature=channel]YouTube - Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIbpVxWR3_8]YouTube - Harry Connick Jr - A Wink and a Smile and a flower[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UPmEFPr7hc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]uDHUWJeUun0[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc]YouTube - Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IakDItZ7f7Q]YouTube - Coldplay - Violet Hill[/ame]


----------



## Neser Boha

Something for you to sway - or jerk - your hips to   Give it a chance - it's brand new music and would say rather original and more than that - quite fun!  These tunes are bound to get stuck in your head ... so use with caution.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtUI5MC9tVM&feature=fvst]YouTube - MGMT - Electric Feel[/ame]

MGMT - Electric Feel 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eimgRedLkkU]YouTube - Empire Of The Sun - Walking On A Dream (Video)[/ame]

Empire of the Sun - Walking on a Dream 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWV4TIb776Q&feature=fvst]YouTube - Justice - "D.A.N.C.E." VICE Records[/ame]

Justice - DANCE

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCeZzW54a2o]YouTube - Santigold - L.E.S. Artistes[/ame]

Santogold - LES Artistes


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGhoRRm0I5M]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Dead Ringer For Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

YouTube - Mike and The Mechanics


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoUkmYQ-ABg]YouTube - Alan Jackson- Everything I Love[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elBUpxXIAGw]YouTube - Kiss - Lick It Up[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ih2_Sb6H9Po&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ih2_Sb6H9Po&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdxRS_GyBbM]YouTube - Kelly Clarkson-Since U Been Gone[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM6UCk43js0&feature=PlayList&p=8EF6F7573D3D3D44&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5]YouTube - Kevin Fowler - Hard Man to Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEP_dPN3Haw]YouTube - Gregg Allman- I'm No Angel[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30UtwNrDXtE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band-Lost And Found[/ame]


----------



## Polk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K0kJgAst5I]YouTube - Death Cab For Cutie - Title and Registration (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROb8ITISjJI]YouTube - Kansas Live - Point of no return[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

man the only one I could find for this song, has csi in the back.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u7UEvOGx6w]YouTube - Diamond Rio - You're Gone - for YTDAW[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usEcJwrNHAg]YouTube - rolling stone angie[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UWx-shGM0g]YouTube - One More Day by Diamond Rio - The Last Time[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbRe5mxR0q0]YouTube - Heart In a Cage - The Strokes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DXCHa9BYfE]YouTube - Pink Floyd-Wish You Were Here (live)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWR7ILg75D4]YouTube - Chris LeDoux - Tougher Than The Rest[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_Tf2lQvDz0]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFjKFDvyJ80]YouTube - Journey - Anyway You Want It[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiIgADk2EJc&feature=fvw]YouTube - Chris LeDoux -This Cowboys hat[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxHu_71sU1E]YouTube - Waylon Jennings - Bob Wills is Still the King (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJChh7ghGnE]YouTube - Quiet Riot - Bang Your Head (Metal Health)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S58DZCqfZZo]YouTube - nickelback - someday unplugged[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEdj10mICIo&feature=PlayList&p=921D8FE20112BD41&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=30]YouTube - George Strait Living for the Night Arlington Cowboys Stadium 2009[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRlj5vjp3Ko]YouTube - Johnny Cash-Ring of Fire 1963[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSQm7kLKHCM]YouTube - Foreigner - Hot Blooded[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> YouTube - George Strait Living for the Night Arlington Cowboys Stadium 2009


must spread rep around!


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAsA00-5KoI&feature=PlayList&p=3D61737865FDD084&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - Metallica - Nothing Else Matters [Original Video][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM]YouTube - AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_K6Y-YGZUec]YouTube - Reba McEntire-Fancy[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSyWrb4-W6g]YouTube - Tesla - Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEl-OR72v2M]YouTube - The Eagles - Outlaw Man Live[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwFS69nA-1w]YouTube - Bright Eyes "First Day Of My Life"[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GNhdQRbXhc]YouTube - Meat Loaf - I would do anything for love[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EkJRy3gIS4]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band - Midnight Rider[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band - Midnight Rider



Nice..


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcLNkH7csgM]YouTube - Nickelback Savin' Me + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otbL8blg1vk]YouTube - nickelback-far away(lyrics and music vid)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCKN7XqSQw8]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Couldn't have said it better[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-H0l050_GyM&feature=PlayList&p=25984F6DAA21AE2E&index=14&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - George Strait - If I Know Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

old school and STILL the best ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_1RqyNdzbE]YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvP0uwl3Q6A]YouTube - AC/DC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSMHcT-TqJw&feature=related]YouTube - Bright Eyes - It's cool we can still be friends[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMCu6YgRLeM]YouTube - Michael Buble - Lost (Official Video) "Lyrics"[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYWxE-ShdXc]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC6OJOHGmv8&feature=PlayList&p=AC4101601DC35CFB&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=44]YouTube - Randy VanWarmer - Just When I Needed You Most (Videoclip)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHLebZ9RgHE]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - The Tin Man[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZNjlFIjuOM]YouTube - Trace Adkins - I Wanna Feel Something[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnj867m0ZwY]YouTube - Clarence Carter sings Slip Away at live concert[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAtNOC4ocb4]YouTube - Tracy Lawrence - Texas Tornado LIVE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikxcuDRiAn4]YouTube - Wasted Time Eagles HFO[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Axy923G54s"]Mike & the Mechanics - Living Years[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Dr.House said:


> Mike & the Mechanics - Living Years



Good song, Dr.House.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT002Q8_rc4]YouTube - Love is strange - Mickey and Sylvia[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

Eve said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike & the Mechanics - Living Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good song, Dr.House.
Click to expand...


There's one part of the lyrics that always gets to me.

"I wasn't there that morning
When my Father passed away
I didn't get to tell him
all the things I had to say."

Always makes me think on a personal level...

I'm glad he's still here to talk to...


----------



## Phoenix

Dr.House said:


> There's one part of the lyrics that always gets to me.
> 
> "I wasn't there that morning
> When my Father passed away
> I didn't get to tell him
> all the things I had to say."
> 
> Always makes me think on a personal level...
> 
> I'm glad he's still here to talk to...



Indeed.

Life is altogether too short to not say the things we should.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxyJLxV0_-8&feature=PlayList&p=5D28DD346E3B6F6C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=17]YouTube - The Beatles - Eleanor Rigby[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tkjtAiQbEc]YouTube - ZZ Top - Tush[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtqxY3t74To]YouTube - Almost Home[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

Getting a resurgence at hockey games....lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzsUOmqpaeg"]Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Dr.House said:


> Getting a resurgence at hockey games....lol
> 
> Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline



Dude ... really ...


----------



## Dr.House

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Lj6PMv68Ho"]Alan Jackson - Little Man[/ame]

Alan Jackson is one of my favorite country singers...


----------



## Dr.House

Gunny said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a resurgence at hockey games....lol
> 
> Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude ... really ...
Click to expand...


It's funny when you get a bunch of drunk hockey fans singing it....


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flOvM4Z355A]YouTube - The Doors - Light My Fire[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZSi02uccrc]YouTube - Pink Floyd-Brain Damage/Eclipse[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbtO_Ayjw0M]YouTube - Kiss - Beth - Live[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwtjgvDCwXI]YouTube - Marty Stuart - Tempted[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Riw7j9b8fM8]YouTube - Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

Modbert said:


> YouTube - Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight



Doo Doo Dah Doo Dah Doo Dah Doo Doo Doo.....


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujhdf9_IO4w]YouTube - Paul Simon - Kodachrome[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJKb1BoQ6Ts]YouTube - The Tractors - Baby Likes To Rock It[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oSR-lT-PEw]YouTube - The Del-Vikings - Come Go With Me[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnlTrq6wLf0]YouTube - Fly Like An Eagle Steve Miller Band[/ame]


----------



## UberBen56

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqitLqO_Aww"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqitLqO_Aww[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2FNI0SJnP0&feature=related]YouTube - the velvet underground - jesus[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-336qHRGv1M]YouTube - EVERYDAY PEOPLE/SLY & FAM STONE[/ame]


----------



## Dis

UberBen56 said:


> YouTube - Dell Lollipop song FULL TRACK & LYRICS



WTF?


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtcWU1lyssk&feature=channel_page]YouTube - "OBAMANATION" political song by Ash Soular[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQYDvQ1HH-E]YouTube - Joe Cocker - A Little Help From My Friends - Woodstock 1969[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uA_rMJjOICA]YouTube - Lookin' For Me Somewhere[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkok1Z4WJuY]YouTube - Bob Dylan - All Along The Watchtower[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TH6-bQYuiU]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Like a rolling stone[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkwVTK10cwQ]YouTube - Show Me What I'm Looking For - Carolina Liar (OFFICIAL VIDEO) HQ[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFrihfxXlv0&feature=related]YouTube - Jewel - Anything Goes (Live 2006)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WpkTI_a5cA]YouTube - Michael Buble - Home (Official Video) "Lyrics"[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_niy2ZM5Jo]YouTube - George Harrison-Got my mind set on you[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieJDbxRH-ck]YouTube - THE BEATLES -WHILE MY GUITAR GENTLY WEEPS[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KvHB4zpNX4]YouTube - Brad Paisley - Ticks[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3K2jwzpc0U&feature=related]YouTube - Rod Stewart & Jeff Beck - I Ain't Superstitious[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc1PHk9FhIk]YouTube - sugarloaf - green eyed lady[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIbaISxK8QY&feature=related]YouTube - VANITY FARE HITCHIN A RIDE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yyri5lL8BWo]YouTube - Chris Ledoux 8 Second Ride[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78778928lQg&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKUBTX9kKEo]YouTube - Baba O'Riley[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhecdhiokJo]YouTube - Crosby, Stills & Nash - Helplessly Hoping[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQkFxfyHgMk]YouTube - Johnny Cash - God's Gonna Cut You Down[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Qu8RPvhP-U&feature=PlayList&p=A38CD50E693678FB&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=18]YouTube - FREDDY FENDER "Wasted Days and Wasted Nights"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRNTQvXSsfA]YouTube - Bee Gees - I Started a Joke[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysP_X_CmE_s]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve4kkVjZfgc&feature=related]YouTube - the eagles o'll 55[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P30OGJeJu9w&feature=related]YouTube - I'm Going Home - Alvin Lee/Ten Years Later[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4]YouTube - Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme (Miami Vice)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme (Miami Vice)



OH MY GOD!

talk about memories!  when i lived there, it was ritual to watch miami vice, on friday nights i think?  ....then we went out to party!  

my, my....to be YOUNG again!


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiXY7X_bcfo&feature=PlayList&p=283572CA7064AEC0&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - The Kiss - Last of the Mohicans Theme[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu2Lf4al4tc&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Charlie Daniels Band ~ Drinkin' My Baby Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuJuzV6tHdI]YouTube - Barracuda lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOUqRZkR8dE]YouTube - The Who - Pinball Wizard[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKTiwCez6Zs]YouTube - Whitesnake - Here I Go Again[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEoHFzEmld0]YouTube - Coldplay - In My Place[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh4se9YMV3A]YouTube - J Frank Wilson and the Cavaliers - Last Kiss[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYxVeoaZ58g]YouTube - NYC Song - John Cafferty & the Beaver Brown Band- (Eddie and the Cruisers)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYFQwbsg0cM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M01LyMe2YI4]YouTube - The Louisiana Gator Boys - How Blue Can You Get[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Feel like the late 70s today, and one of my favs from that era, Elvis Costello.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j7JFP6ZOCI&feature=related]YouTube - ELVIS COSTELLO "Radio Radio"[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

This song reminds me of a time and a place and a particular chick I was into when this song was popular.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo2Aypi0R2c]YouTube - Burnin' For You - Blue Oyster Cult[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7L02tCNi0I]YouTube - Victor Borge & Dean Martin - Musical Phonetic Punctuation[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY0qHJ_dLag]YouTube - Red - Already Over (Official)[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

''Rock and Roll Jesus"
Kid Rock


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fKoIXOmGw8[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mErM8jPrIgg]YouTube - A Hairy Ass by Sean Morey[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Coyote said:


> YouTube - A Hairy Ass by Sean Morey







> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Coyote again.


Bummer.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pXrMPtCVcE]YouTube - Never Alone - Lady Antebellum w Jim Brickman[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - A Hairy Ass by Sean Morey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Coyote again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bummer.
Click to expand...


Did you spew coke on your keyboard like I did when I listened to it?


----------



## Phoenix

Coyote said:


> Did you spew coke on your keyboard like I did when I listened to it?



Of course not!
I'm much too delicate, mannerly and ladylike to do such a thing.  

























Plus, I've heard it before.


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIBdXg6L69g]YouTube - Kid Rock - So Hott (uncensored)[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iihsBmfAhsQ&feature=fvw]YouTube - Kid Rock - Rock n Roll Jesus[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfzF73Zp3M0&feature=PlayList&p=37932F828C5CA5F1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=39]YouTube - Bryan Ferry - Slave To Love [Lyrics][/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfgU4iQr8PU&feature=PlayList&p=37932F828C5CA5F1&index=40&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Here's One For Your List Huggy.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc]YouTube - THE HOLLIES - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ]YouTube - Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

This was my favorite local band in the mid 60's.  These guys were tearin up stages and smashin instruments years before the who.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-_0V0IXEkc]YouTube - The Sonics - Psycho[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMtk5Lor_0E]YouTube - The Sonics - The Witch (1964)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

A couple of our locals 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjKLNSOiIZU&feature=related]YouTube - We Didn't Start the Fire[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrd2xf5DIlU]YouTube - Veteran of the Psychic Wars - Blue Oyster Cult[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Intense said:


> YouTube - Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies


They wrote this song about me you know.


----------



## Intense

Terry said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies
> 
> 
> 
> They wrote this song about me you know.
Click to expand...


I bet. 

Anyway The Hollies were great.  We always seem to get sucked in with that Brit. accent. Looking back on these videos makes up for the sound quality.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgA4-bLcoN8]YouTube - The Hollies - Carrie Anne[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87gFYpTlTJg&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin In the Evening 1979[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTC6m-a3U9w&feature=channel]YouTube - Counting Crows - Big Yellow Taxi: Non Film Version[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgA4-bLcoN8]YouTube - The Hollies - Carrie Anne[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXufBbzA4fY]YouTube - VFA-41 Black Aces Santana[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj0zGxDxXVM]YouTube - Santana - Song of the Wind[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpJia1TrzL8]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - All of my love (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Jj16x7Ux0]YouTube - Billy Idol - Mony Mony[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfO9JUNXN7U]YouTube - Weird Al Yankovic - I'll Sue Ya[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RWbW29nmU4]YouTube - Miranda Lambert - Kerosene[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXg5pOF2PvY]YouTube - Suzanne Vega feat DNA Tom's Diner ( ORIGINAL OFFICIAL VIDEO )[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0ns8t9iQck]YouTube - Paradise by the dashboard light[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_Tf2lQvDz0]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Fatality said:


> YouTube - Led Zeppelin In the Evening 1979


My favorite Zeppelin song I cannot find on Youtube and that is "Fool in the Rain"


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hSW67ySCio]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix Purple Haze[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo]YouTube - Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WptZtGGXMPI&feature=fvw]YouTube - J.J.Cale - Thirteen Days[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UclCCFNG9q4&feature=related]YouTube - Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Orv_F2HV4gk]YouTube - Fast car -Tracy Chapman[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKYWOwWAguk]YouTube - Tracy Chapman - Talkin bout a revolution[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KJziKVA2pI]YouTube - The Blues[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkMzuXlKQv8]YouTube - Jimmy Cliff Many Rivers To Cross Video: 1989 Jamaica -[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MxmthbKZYU]YouTube - Can't help falling in love- UB40[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76i-cbcib_Q[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTnq268y2ms]YouTube - adam sandler - somebody kill me please - wedding singer[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhRMeiyret0&feature=related]YouTube - Love Stinks - Wedding Singer[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcqNHE8uEQ8&feature=related]YouTube - Grow Old With You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykpbKOnN93w]YouTube - theme from a summer place[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNuXO60G33w]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Tightrope.mpg[/ame]
Nobody shreds it better. NOBODY!


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7xtiRrthlo&feature=related]YouTube - Bright Eyes-Easy/Lucky/Free[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Blight | Dystopiate Song - Yahoo! Music


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ltAGuuru7Q]YouTube - Israel Kamakawiwo'Ole 'IZ' 'Somewhere Over The Rainbow' HQ[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

eve found this song, so thank you eve. I thought I would post it here. lmao
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65hOhj94ZGE]YouTube - The Scotsman[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHuzRuFQFo0]YouTube - Toby Keith-American Ride (Official Music VIdeo)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct2LUz5Fhsc]YouTube - Cars - My best friends girl 1978[/ame]


----------



## Terry

I deplore the group "Cars"


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez10wjD3Xc4]YouTube - Tommy James & The Shondells - I Think We're Alone Now (LIVE)[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgloaS4NGyM]YouTube - John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown Band - "On the Dark Side"[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5J3FK3fJl0]YouTube - 10: John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown Band-Season In Hell(Fire Suite)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ]YouTube - Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsCWAy3jI-M]YouTube - Buck-O-Nine - Jennifer's Cold[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUIwehsqiKk]YouTube - Killswitch Engage - Element Of One (Live)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Here is a groovin' jazz tune. I don't think I have posted it yet. If I did, listen to it again.    Who can tell the voice of the man singing? No Googling or looking for the answer. Positive rep to the first person that can tell me the correct answer.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhOfC4FOaeE[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]Lrj5Kxdzouc[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNLu2gY2-uU&feature=related]YouTube - "Run through the jungle", by Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## Terry

They don't make music like this anymore.  Now it's all mixed junk, jingles. LOL


----------



## namvet

Terry said:


> They don't make music like this anymore.  Now it's all mixed junk, jingles. LOL



got that right. but its still around. always will be


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMByvSSWsFo"]YouTube - Dope Die boom bang burn fuck w/lyrics[/ame]

Boom!

I dont need your forgiveness
I dont need your hate
I dont need your acceptence
So what should I do

I dont need your resistance
I dont need your prayers
I dont need your fucking religion
I dont do what Ive been told
Youre so full of shiiit

Die mother fucker die mother fucker die
(Die mother fucker die mother fucker die)
Die mother fucker die mother fucker die
(Die mother fucker die mother fucker die)

Boom!

Die mother fucker die mother fucker die
(Die mother fucker die mother fucker die)
Die mother fucker die mother fucker die
(Die mother fucker die mother fucker die)

Boom!

I dont need your forgiveness
I dont need your hate
I dont need your acceptence

I'll be sorry so you said,
Well, I'm not sorry, bang you're dead

Die mother fucker die mother fucker die
(Die mother fucker die mother fucker die)
Die mother fucker die mother fucker die
(Die mother fucker die mother fucker die)

Boom!

Die mother fucker die mother fucker die
(Die mother fucker die mother fucker die)
Die mother fucker die mother fucker die

4X Die

Boom!

Trusting in the sanity and restraint 
of the United States is not an option

Go home and die

I'm back to put it in motion
I'm back to tell you no lies
Sit back and sip on this notion
I'm back to put it in drive

watch out I'm back
I'm back
What ya gonna do
watch out I'm back
I'm back

I'm back to cause a commotion
I'm back to demoralize
Sit back and feel the emotion
I'm back to keep it alive
Watch out I'm back

watch out I'm back
I'm back
What ya gonna do
watch out I'm back
I'm back

When the sound goes boom
What ya gonna do
Make a make a move
Motherfucker
When the sound goes boom
What ya gonna do
Make a make a move
Motherfucker
When the sound goes boom
Watch out 
When the sound goes boom
Watch out Im back
Motherfucker
I'm back
When the sound goes boom
I'm back, I'm back, I'm back

Bang bang bang in your head fucker
Bang bang bang and you're dead fucker
Bang bang bang in your head fucker
Bang bang bang and you're dead fucker
and you're dead fucker
and you're dead fucker

Fuck you very much

Burn, burn, burn motherfucker say it
Burn, burn, burn motherfucker say it
(Burn, burn, burn motherfucker, burn, burn)
Burn motherfucker

Burn, burn, burn motherfucker 
Burn, burn, burn motherfucker 
Burn, burn, burn motherfucker 
Burn, burn, burn motherfucker 

Burn the motherfucker to the ground

(Awesome solo)

Stand up
Stand tall
Were not about to fall
Stand up
Stand tall

Everybody sing with me
Kill the fucking enemy
Kill the fucking enemy
Kill the fucking enemy

Burn, burn, burn the mother fucker down

Kill the fucking enemy
Kill the fucking enemy

Burn, burn, burn the mother fucker down

Kill the fucking enemy
Kill the fucking enemy

Burn, burn, burn the mother fucker down

Kill the fucking enemy
Kill the fucking enemy

Burn, burn,

Let me here you
Burn, burn, burn motherfucker 
Burn, burn, burn motherfucker 
Burn, burn, burn motherfucker 
Burn, burn, burn motherfucker 

Fuck the police
Fuck, fuck, fuck the police
Fuck the police
Fuck, fuck, fuck the police

Fuck tha police and I said it with authority
Cause my people on the streets are the majority
The lights are flashin' behind me
But you're a scared little faggot so you mace me to blind me
But that shit don't work I just laugh
Cause it gives 'em a hint not to step in my path
police i'm sayin' fuck you punk
Read my rights and shit, it's all junk
Pullin' out a silly club so you stand
With a fake ass badge and a gun in your hand
But take off the gun so you can see what's up
And we'll go at it punk and i'm gonna fuck you up
But drop your gat and i'm gonna blast
Everybody body on this side
Get your hands up in the air and say

FUCK THA POLICE
FUCK THA POLICE
FUCK THA POLICE
FUCK THA POLICE 

FUCK THA POLICE
FUCK THA POLICE
FUCK THA POLICE
FUCK THA POLICE 

Solo

Fuck em (yeah)
Fuck em (yeah)

Everybody, 1 2 3 4 

FUCK THA POLICE
FUCK THA POLICE
FUCK THA POLICE
FUCK THA POLICE 

FUCK THA POLICE (I cant hear you)
FUCK THA POLICE (Fuck tha police)
FUCK THA POLICE 
FUCK THA POLICE 

Fuck em (yeah)
Fuck em (yeah)
Fuck em (yeah)
Fuck em


​


----------



## Oddball

This one's recorded off of vinyl.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6n6xKS4GhE]YouTube - THE BLESSING - Highway 5 - 1992[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nun_-v-zMfc]YouTube - Goody Two Shoes Adam Ant[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

That dude always LOOKED liek an ant to me.


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> That dude always LOOKED liek an ant to me.



Don't hate the player, ducky.  Hate the game.


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> That dude always LOOKED liek an ant to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hate the player, ducky.  Hate the game.
Click to expand...


hey--ant's aint ugly.


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> hey--ant's aint ugly.



Who said anything about ugly?


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey--ant's aint ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about ugly?
Click to expand...


Who said anything about hate ?


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7jZeXvpyZQ&feature=related]YouTube - Mr. Acker Bilk - Stranger On The Shore 1988 (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> Who said anything about hate ?



Don't sass me.


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DJ_-PX9n-8]YouTube - Little Texas: Kick A Little @ '08 Festival in the Park[/ame]


Someone is a little flat in this clip...but it's the best one I could find LOL.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9whehyybLqU]YouTube - Nena - 99 Luftballons 1984[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_9blTxwFeA]YouTube - Brooklyn Funk Essentials ~ I Got Cash[/ame]

I got Ca$h in FUCK YOU Quantities!...



peace...


----------



## AllieBaba

I'm not a cali girl...but this is one of my all time fave songs. I played it at my sons' best friend's funeral, because my kids used to insist on playing it high amp in my hideous beater Honda when I was taking  them to school....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL9uZ1bUOiQ]YouTube - 2pac ft dr dre - california love (diff video)[/ame]

I'm a country girl, but I love this, it's genius.


----------



## AllieBaba

I'm not a cali girl...but this is one of my all time fave songs. I played it at my sons' best friend's funeral, because my kids used to insist on playing it high amp in my hideous beater Honda when I was taking  them to school....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL9uZ1bUOiQ]YouTube - 2pac ft dr dre - california love (diff video)[/ame]

I'm a country girl, but I love this, it's genius.


----------



## AllieBaba

But the best:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvndubrT0yA&NR=1]YouTube - Johnny Cash - Tennessee Stud - Live in Montreal 1996 [High Quality][/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I saw Johnny play. Nothing like it. Not even Metallica, who I watched from the mosh pit.


----------



## AllieBaba

The Tennesse stud was long and lean, 
the color of the sun and his eyes were green..
he had the nerve and he had the blood...
there never was a hoss like the tennessee stud...


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRqf-VCq3i8&NR=1]YouTube - Tribute to Johnny Cash: Willie Nelson,...[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh3ml8gzrd4]YouTube - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Fishin' in the dark[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

You know why I like these songs? It isn't because I'm a New Yorker enjoying the musicality of it...it's because I've lived this shit. I went to a bar with a friend and my bro and his wife, and I took off with an idiot in his truck to make out...when we came back to my bar my brother was waiting in parking lot. He had a shotgun, cocked it and pointed it at my  temporary boyfriend's head and said "wtf is going on because you're dying in 3 seconds if I don't like what you say."

At that point, I stepped between the gun and the retard's head, pushed the barrel up and said "What the hell lis wrong with you?" while my sister in law, who was driving, was screaming, "GET IN THE CAR JUST GET IN THE CAR"....I jumped into the passenger seat of our weird little car, bro started to get into the back..and she started driving out. A modern day rack...his front half was in the car with the gun, as she was driving over his foot. I remember him screaming, "You're killing me! Fucking stop or keep driving..." he was being stretched to death. My buddy and I were laughing our asses off. Sis in law kept driving, and bro finally pulled his poor, stretched body into the back seat...and that asshole in his pickup tailgated us for 30 miles between John Day and Dayville. My brother in the back screaming the whole time, "Pull over, I'm killing that bastard!' And my s.i.l. screaming back, "We're not stopping, dammit." While my bud and I laughed our asses off.

Finally, at destination Dayvill (population 143) we pulled over at the church parking lot, and my brother bailed out ready to kill this guy..again...

And the guy gets out of his pick-em-up truck (think 55 Chevy) and said "Hey dude, let's party!"

At that point the male idiots got out....and sis in law and I said, "we're going home. Enjoy the walk".

Dumbass with his pickup backed down over a birm next to the John Day River and those three drunk retards split their spleens pushing him up so he didn't smash the rock baptismal pool at the bottom of the green, grassy,birm.

Classic shit. You never forget that crap. Gimme three steps, dammit. 
We felt sort of sorry for him after that....


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-SIbttHSg0&NR=1]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Gimme Three Steps (live '76)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]
One of the best songs ever made.


----------



## AllieBaba

More skynrd...it's alabama, I'm Oregon, but it still applies:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHsDa9_HSlA&feature=fvw]YouTube - Sweet Home Alabama[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkkM7K6smQA]YouTube - Patsy Cline - Walkin' After Midnight[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-wJNpWgss8&feature=related]YouTube - Patsy Cline - Crazy[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Ppl don't get Patsy until they hear her.


----------



## AllieBaba

She was wearing a headband in the 50s.


----------



## AllieBaba

Ok , last of the Patsy fest:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b35SkJdDGV4&feature=related]YouTube - Sweet Dreams[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Bon Scott died. Very sad:
Hence this song:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kjh9lQXLWk]YouTube - hells bells[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

One or two more ac/dc then I'm on to The Cars. I'm having and 89s moment. Then I'm onto somthing else...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h44LIiaZhHE&feature=related]YouTube - AC/DC - Back In Black[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Stevie Nicks.


----------



## AllieBaba

Here's another suicide who probably killed himself because of Republicans...though he was of couse, Australian. 

Great video, however.....this guy's been dead for years and I'm stil hot for him. And Dis thinks I'm lesbo  because she hates everyone and can't appreciate art:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL7FY7rwVtQ&feature=related]YouTube - INXS - Need You Tonight & Mediate[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

This came out the year I was 18 and my best friend was 17.....what a wonderful song:

Don't look for intense video. It's music. Deal with it.
And I looked hard for the best rendition...spent an hour at least listening to different rendions. None as good as the studio version,but wait it out, it's' great:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJW7-gvruic&feature=related]YouTube - Edge Of Seventeen-Stevie Nicks 1983[/ame]
I'm having an 80s moment:


----------



## AllieBaba

And when you get older, the song takes on a different meaning...what a great song.


----------



## AllieBaba

One more of Stevie:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUIVJ6eb8tk&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty - Stevie Nicks - Stop Draggin' My Heart Around - I Need to Know[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Another of my favorites:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1knCF94GRu0]YouTube - Waylon Jennings - Amanda[/ame]

I don't usually spare many tears when stars die...after all, I don't know them personally. But when Waylon died I was sad...

And btw, I think (though I'm not sure) this song came out before our Amanda was born. We had it on tape, the Waylon & Willie tape, and listened to it all the time.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ecE1UML1q8&feature=related]YouTube - Waylon Jennings - I`ve Always Been Crazy[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

BTW free living men die young. RIP Waylon, we miss you...


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBYtllYtiAk]YouTube - Waylon & Willie- Mamma' Don't Let Your Babies Grow ...[/ame]

When this came out I was at Emerald Empire rodeo; watched a guy get killed by a bull.....


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhNrrrCCTdA]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Landslide[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA-PcyACc40]YouTube - Sheryl Crow - If It Makes You Happy[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

vacation time:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCBUzzBm4cg]YouTube - Sheryl Crow - Soak Up The Sun[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3hh0wNpqqY&feature=related]YouTube - My Favorite Mistake - Sheryl Crow[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMLELqMboE0&feature=channel]YouTube - Everyday Is A Winding Road - Sheryl Crow[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h59mDlBSt7o]YouTube - Rush - Working Man[/ame]

For those of us who work 9-5....or work shift (aka shit) jobs running logs, in corrections, or on the river or ocean. There are a few left. You know who you are. And pretty much none of you are here, unless you're on sick leave or retired.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i019fwYM_Pw]YouTube - Alabama - Dixieland Delight[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoG62Wi8twU]YouTube - Stray Cats - Stray Cat Strut[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

AllieBaba said:


> You know why I like these songs? It isn't because I'm a New Yorker enjoying the musicality of it...it's because I've lived this shit. I went to a bar with a friend and my bro and his wife, and I took off with an idiot in his truck to make out..



So you're a bar whore?



> .when we came back to my bar my brother was waiting in parking lot. He had a shotgun, cocked it and pointed it at my  temporary boyfriend's head and said "wtf is going on because you're dying in 3 seconds if I don't like what you say."



And your drunk brother with a shotgun disapproved of your lifestyle?


> At that point, I stepped between the gun and the retard's head,



You let your retarded brother play with a gun why?



> . My buddy and I were laughing our asses off. Sis in law kept driving, and bro finally pulled his poor, stretched body into the back seat...and that asshole in his pickup tailgated us for 30 miles between John Day and Dayville.



How is the guy you made out with an asshole when your retarded brother's the one pullin'  a gun because he's upset about you bein' a bar slut?


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTvpsbZJo-0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7DFsBcVMDA]YouTube - Rush- Tom Sawyer[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzQkML6r1UE]YouTube - Whatcha Gonna Do With A Cowboy - Chris LeDoux[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9hx2VRqHWk]YouTube - Restless heart - Fast Movin' Train (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoaKRtFOV5U]YouTube - Black Hawk, Goodbye Says It All[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQhOsEESX1w]YouTube - "Angel Boy" - Tim McGraw[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k83H2fRc02I]YouTube - The Beatles - A Day in the Life (with lyrics)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5gaIXI2Mn4]YouTube - The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLfMl8AkdSE]YouTube - The Beatles Sexy Sadie[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuXiqz2ovxg]YouTube - Joe Nichols - What's A Guy Gotta Do[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMAGwMAXTpU]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project-Eye In The Sky[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTQfERb9HVk]YouTube - Lee Ann Womack - I Hope You Dance[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60KFGypGUn0]YouTube - Sweet Jane - Cowboy Junkies - STEREO HQ option[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4QdMkgC1TA]YouTube - David Gilmour-There's No Way Out of Here[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C7DHft8r-o]YouTube - Linkin Park - From The Inside (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Hmmm.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF_HSCmnFTA&feature=related]YouTube - Boomtown Rats - Banana Republic[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ygH6prkcIs]YouTube - Fresh Air[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jp3de50_d8]YouTube - Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water (Live, 1973)[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nz6Rq1Pvh0]YouTube - Queens Of The Stone Age - Go With The Flow[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY0pKLgI8kc]YouTube - blindhammer[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_5AMV6GjrI]YouTube - John Cougar Mellencamp- What if I came Knocking (live 1993)[/ame]


----------



## Molly Abigail

Hi.  Theres a new patriotic song and video going around on Youtube called "21 GUNS (Fallen Soldier Song)".  That video tears me up everytime I watch it. I promise this is the most powerful patriotic song you will ever hear. I'm not sure if you are allowed to put links on here so just search that title and you will find it on Youtube.  Let me know if it gets to you all like it does me.


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYLaCCCBJWI]YouTube - Climax Blues Band - Couldn't Get It Right[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUolWNHxRiM]YouTube - Wishbone Ash - Blowin' Free[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWAqHIWqQNw]YouTube - Saving Abel - Addicted (Full Song)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3wqi5t5PbE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - One thing i know[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Eve said:


> YouTube - John Cougar Mellencamp- What if I came Knocking (live 1993)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jvzzeCiriI]YouTube - Fats Domino - Don't Come Knockin'[/ame]​


----------



## JBeukema

Meister said:


> YouTube - Climax Blues Band - Couldn't Get It Right


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MF9W49Rto38]YouTube - Wrong - Motograter[/ame]​


----------



## JBeukema

Eve said:


> YouTube - Saving Abel - Addicted (Full Song)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvcZcKNDjRo]YouTube - Sixx:A.M. - Girl With Golden Eyes[/ame]​


----------



## JBeukema

Eve said:


> YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - One thing i know


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33aoxUeAw0E]YouTube - Art Garfunkel All I Know[/ame]​


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbKxNbtwA6M&feature=channel_page]YouTube - Zeppelin Does Pop Festival[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Goofy vid, but good song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGan4IVbrkM]YouTube - Out of the Frying Pan (And into the Fire)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STWSTgfMruc]YouTube - Rolling Stones - paint it black[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upenR6n7xWY]YouTube - Bon Jovi - 'Blaze Of Glory'[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRu-eAdZ050]YouTube - Kenny Loggins Celebrate Me Home Live 1991[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHl4OmRpq8M]YouTube - Never Surrender - Corey Hart[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP8xff2X46A]YouTube - The Platters - The Great Pretender[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeQ2yXE1mpU]YouTube - The Police - Message In A Bottle: Video[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63nlhoda2MY]YouTube - I Only Have Eyes For You - The Flamingos[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Kiddy Grade opening theme... because I'm about to watch the show...


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK8zAssTv7Y]YouTube - Third World - Try Jah Love (1982)[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLgueesvGxk]YouTube - Cornershop 'The Roll Off Characteristics (Of History In The Making)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEBv3eB1yjk]YouTube - I Am The Scum - Scum Of The Earth[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xE--NRleZIg]YouTube - BAAL - JUDGEMENT NIGHT[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW24DknOSZU]YouTube - Vince Gill - Turn Me Loose[/ame]


----------



## DavidS

Smashing Pumpkins - Mayonaise.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-swlx9z2O0]YouTube - The Smashing Pumpkins - Mayonaise[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwYvMaDn8To]YouTube - Chopper Girl - Wicked Witch[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwYvMaDn8To]YouTube - Chopper Girl - Wicked Witch[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e12vzUFEQUg]YouTube - America Ventura Highway 30 Years After[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fu4h4xqdJ_8]YouTube - America - Lonely people[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPLooWGzJXc]YouTube - I'm Eighteen by Creed (rare)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRgr9h2iO40&NR=1]YouTube - Sara Smile - Hall & Oates[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx3DtXyEqrE]YouTube - Pink Floyd-Learning To Fly[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBi0vMVHvHM&feature=PlayList&p=323DD1FF091243D3&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=57]YouTube - Temple of the Dog - Pushin Forward Back[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaV-nGQ5yqw&feature=fvw]YouTube - Bright Eyes - Four Winds[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPY32WPMoRw&feature=related]YouTube - Ben Harper - Another lonely day (original)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YloXEViFNUE]YouTube - The Crew Cuts - Sh Boom Sh Boom - Life could be a dream sweetheart[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVsAtCu6KQs&feature=fvw]YouTube - Gary Allan - Best I Ever Had[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOF8BIunA_0&feature=PlayList&p=90C360700F07D17A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=23]YouTube - I can't give you anything but love Ella Fitzgerald[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZXvLsltu2A]YouTube - At Last-Etta James[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YApNirMC9gM&feature=related]YouTube - etta james I'd Rather Go Blind[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kvtwfNT7sM]YouTube - Trace Adkins - Chrome[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVi4PUx8bXk]YouTube - Patrick Swayze - She's Like The Wind[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y0TWOttkVo]YouTube - Patrick Swayze & Wife Dancing At World Music Awards 1994[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I was just going to play "she's like the wind."


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> I was just going to play "she's like the wind."



Great minds think alike.


----------



## Bootneck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcrfvP11Hbo&feature=related]YouTube - Andrea Bocelli- Con te Partiro[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuAGVr-O-3E]YouTube - Third Eye Blind - How's It Going To Be[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBGmc3bmgaY]YouTube - Third Eye Blind - Losing a Whole Year[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Hug time!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3v1KfCDXeo]YouTube - Keith Anderson - Somebody Needs A Hug - CMA Edition[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MxSW0zGsbw&feature=related]YouTube - The Ocean - Led Zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA]YouTube - Eric Clapton - Layla[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZctjBM16dAc&feature=related]YouTube - wonderfull tonight - eric clapton[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYlAwvz8uwc]YouTube - Blind Melon - No Rain[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs6LfHXOSxU]YouTube - Bad Company - Silver Blue & Gold + Run with the Pack[/ame]


----------



## Dis

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - I Am The Scum - Scum Of The Earth



Aww.  I *heart* Riggs.  He also owns the shop where I got my tattoo done.. 

Google Image Result for http://media.godashboard.com/sote/RIGGS_MONSTER_TATTOO_PIGORS_LOGO_THUMBNAIL.JPG

Tim Pontillo did mine.

(Still don't like you, but *heart* Riggs - maybe some day I'll give you rep for posting it)


----------



## PixieStix

Luissa said:


> YouTube - Gary Allan - Best I Ever Had


 
I like this version a little better though 


 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNYiXGs9aUI]YouTube - New! Vertical Horizon - Best I Ever Had / Grey Sky Morning with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVGMMUglVC4]YouTube - GATO BARBIERI & CARLOS SANTANA EUROPA & SAMBA PA' TI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-pfO4GbIEo]YouTube - Gato Barbieri Straight Into The Sunrise[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HEW5bXqKbU]YouTube - The Kinks - Low Budget[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]4yf2WP6K1gQ[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kJ6b7Eyl-4]YouTube - Help me Understand by Trace Adkins[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

And if we're going to listen to Clapton, let's pull out some that they don't play to death


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0wt4G1U0H4]YouTube - Let It Grow (live) 1974 Eric Clapton[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruIi-aE0Uv8]YouTube - Eric Clapton Early in the Morning Live TV Recording[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI56fXtOwFc]YouTube - Eric Clapton Bell Bottom Blues Unplugged Live TV Recording[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRcQZ2tnWeg]YouTube - Hey You[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Who the hell watches this thread except to post what they're listening to?

Nobody...but here's what I'm up on right now:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7K4jH7NqUw&feature=PlayList&p=72EAB108083E36F9&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13]YouTube - Johnny Cash-Walk The Line[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I've probably posted it already. But who cares?


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGoBQIhyFFM]YouTube - John Anderson: Seminole wind[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07_rnlBezQg]YouTube - John Anderson Swingin'[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I'm on a country thing tonight...it's round-up week. What can I say?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lb2K6TsMmgo[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3afUrkx_VwM]YouTube - Johnny Cash & Nitty Gritty Dirt Band & Friends[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

What a friend we have in Jesus...what a privelege to carry..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaTTm2F57pc]YouTube - Tennessee Ernie Ford and Odetta - What A Friend We Have[/ame]

In my churches we've done it much quicker...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAbaqzk66Vc]YouTube - WHAT A FRIEND WE HAVE IN JESUS by THE OAK RIDGE BOYS with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEJrc0ojVTU]YouTube - When They Ring Those Golden Bells - Cluster Pluckers[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSP5GfAG1yI]YouTube - In The Sweet By and By - Cluster Pluckers[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

And for those who have stood between a gun and someone that they didn't really care about, who they didnt' want someone they cared about to kill:'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM3jgkChV6M]YouTube - Gimme Three Steps-Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]

Been there, done that baby.


----------



## AllieBaba

And just because...we all love Freebird..go ahead, admit it....

My first boyfriend always had "premonitions" before this song would be played. Of course..it was always being played at that time..


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkTQUtx818w]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird-BBC 1975[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I feel like I've played the same songs over and over..have I? do I care? Let me know...but probably, it won't make any diff...so honestly, don't let me know...


----------



## AllieBaba

I know I just played this somewhere, but I don't really give a flying fuck:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Oh for God's sakes..it's Crown Royale, who gives a shit? Good lord, how fucking exciting can it get? Not very...I'm so sick of Pendleton shitheads getting all excited over "Pendleton whisky.." It's fucking Canadian blended Crown Royal..For god's sakes...CANADIAN BLENDED you fucking drunken retards....etc. and so on.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Qko367ZJJI&NR=1]YouTube - Pendleton Whisky Tasting[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Single malt scotch: I've actually done the thing where you drink shots neat with clear water in wetween, and score each...

Laphroaig..or however it's spelled..is my fave. Know why? It tastes like horses. I've had many high $$ scotches.......but laphroaig is the best to me. Cuz it tastes like hosses. Did I say that?


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHfzrqLIniE]YouTube - Hanging By A Moment- Lifehouse[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

WTF is Ardbeg? Pudding/custard scotch? Are you shitting me?

Hot ginger? Fantastic whisky? 
 Do I care? No..I don't.


----------



## AllieBaba

I had to turn up the volume for that shit..though it was purdy....

Here's the real stuff:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07evJobAelE]YouTube - Alabama - Song Of The South[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHwwWFwOxwA]YouTube - Americas Bluegrass Gospel Show Part 1 or 3[/ame]

Watch it through. My daddy won a bango at a bar when I was a kid.


----------



## AllieBaba

They're good musicians, but don't ask me to name the child molesters, cuz I can tell by looking at them...


----------



## AllieBaba

Not related...Daniel prayed every day & night:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98jNS8MmEqw]YouTube - Ricky Skaggs and Patty Loveless - Daniel Prayed[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkkM7K6smQA&NR=1]YouTube - Patsy Cline - Walkin' After Midnight[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjXARJh__PY]YouTube - Metallica - 1993 - Disposable Heroes[/ame]

This isn't the best song...but this is when I fell in love with Metallica....it was about 115 degrees farenheit in the mosh pit, and that's where I was. You can see from watching those guys...they had firehose hoses spraying over the crowd.....


----------



## KittenKoder

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSvm5YMzsMo]YouTube - Mad Tv"britney spears my predicament"[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I think they played this, but  honest to god, I can't remember. What I remember is them threatening to walk off after someone got hit with a shoe....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otuCPqrGd0Q&feature=related]YouTube - METALLICA - Enter sandman live[/ame]

But I was sold on Metallica after the monsters of rock concert, 1993..or maybe 1992...


----------



## AllieBaba

KittenKoder said:


> YouTube - Mad Tv"britney spears my predicament"



You're just fucking with me now....


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwxJ46HWXbA[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

Okay, I just switched to TV, my new favorite show is on:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_PZPpWTRTU]YouTube - Mr. Ed - Intro (Opening Theme)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Lil' homeless girl...do you remember wearing those letterman shirts? The mesh ones? I betcha do...


----------



## AllieBaba

I do.....


----------



## AllieBaba

on the same tape, yes, tape, I had this song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mwiURyX2B4]YouTube - Rush - Limelight[/ame]
I was a Rush addict.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lpVjXwAfm0]YouTube - Rush - Fly By Night[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDRPtg0kmJU&NR=1]YouTube - Rush - Closer To The Heart[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

And they reinforce my understanding...musicians are ultimately retards....idiot savants and so on and so forth. I say that with the understanding that many in my immediate family are musicians....


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tq-UsaRchI&feature=related]YouTube - Rush- Spirit Of The Radio[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

And the best of all Rush tunes:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAvQSkK8Z8U&feature=related]YouTube - Rush - Red Barchetta[/ame]

My uncle  has a country place....


----------



## AllieBaba

KittenKoder said:


> Okay, I just switched to TV, my new favorite show is on:
> YouTube - Mr. Ed - Intro (Opening Theme)



Mr. Ed is cool, is he not?

I've loved him for decades. Very witty, which of course, I love. Plus..it's a fucking horse. Additional coolness. Coollnes? Coolness? WTF? I have no clue how to spell it.

But anyway....


----------



## AllieBaba

The ultimate song of all time...my brothers have worked as welders (I dunno, knowing my bros, that rates), and as crab fisherment on the Bering Strait...men's men who watched their fucking co-workers die hideous deaths under big blocks of fish ice, and be swept away...

Anyway, I appreciate real working men. Who work real jobs, risking their lives, and this is their anthem:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h59mDlBSt7o&feature=related]YouTube - Rush - Working Man[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I shall stand by for neg reps from libs.


----------



## AllieBaba

Little Aussie weirdoes...what do I care if I'm repating...one of the best songs ever:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXaZmY52gHM]YouTube - AC/DC - Back in Black[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Have I mentioned this....I'm pretty sure I have...after all, Bon Scott died and so on and so forth:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXaZmY52gHM]YouTube - AC/DC - Back in Black[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I've seen guitarists shit on this stuff....who cares?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvoeeq-BH4w]YouTube - AC/DC - Thunderstruck[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

D'ya think any ordinary mom has ever made her male child dress up in  green velvet nickers w/bobby socks?

I certainly haven't. Except that one Christmas...when I dressed my oldest in bright red scots jacket & bowtie...


----------



## AllieBaba

There's guns on the left and I'm stickin to the right...my family fucking anthem.

From Hell's Bell's of course...


----------



## KittenKoder

AllieBaba said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I just switched to TV, my new favorite show is on:
> YouTube - Mr. Ed - Intro (Opening Theme)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Ed is cool, is he not?
> 
> I've loved him for decades. Very witty, which of course, I love. Plus..it's a fucking horse. Additional coolness. Coollnes? Coolness? WTF? I have no clue how to spell it.
> 
> But anyway....
Click to expand...


I never got a chance to watch him when I was younger, but now one of our local channels has him on *really* late night, and I gotta say, that is one of the funniest shows ... I mean seeing all the jokes in the show they originally came from rules as it is ... but Mr. Ed just makes them even better than where the jokes keep getting retold these days.


----------



## DamnYankee

Here's to AC/DC, Allie, which _I'm_ probably repeating, but the "sexy jazzy" is just too good.
From _*Highway to Hell*_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hruhe6n7Stk]YouTube - AC/DC - Night Prowler[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

AllieBaba said:


> *Who the hell watches this thread except to post what they're listening to?*
> 
> Nobody...but here's what I'm up on right now:
> 
> YouTube - Johnny Cash-Walk The Line



I do.  

And I probably post some of the same songs over again but it's the song I'm listening to now.  *shrugs*  Nobody's forced to look at the thread.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ov5CWJQiJQ]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - I Miss You With Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OK_aArpKpE[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx24WZ8Cf78[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDhOwGmCQVM]YouTube - Aaron Pritchett "You Can't Say That I Didn't Love You"[/ame]


----------



## Terry

You all have to watch this...I've been laughing through it all!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLNdCRbeMU8]YouTube - Hilarious Kid Lip Syncing (As seen on Jimmy Kimmel)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBh7Muv0yac]YouTube - Lifehouse - From Where You Are[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elqR4O0qNTc&feature=channel_page]YouTube - Jagged Edge of a Broken Heart - Gail Davies[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - I Miss You With Me



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbPMuX_2rF8&feature=PlayList&p=F490C548BE275BD1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=10]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found - CS TX[/ame]

Note the guitarist throws in some Bohemian Rhapsody towards the end.


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who the hell watches this thread except to post what they're listening to?*
> 
> Nobody...but here's what I'm up on right now:
> 
> YouTube - Johnny Cash-Walk The Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do.
> 
> And I probably post some of the same songs over again but it's the song I'm listening to now.  *shrugs*  Nobody's forced to look at the thread.
Click to expand...


Fuck 'em.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqrogegV1lw]YouTube - Billy Currington - People Are Crazy: Closed-Captioned[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THBtNhY1myk&feature=fvst]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - Anything But Mine[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

AllieBaba said:


> Who the hell watches this thread except to post what they're listening to?
> 
> Nobody...but here's what I'm up on right now:
> 
> YouTube - Johnny Cash-Walk The Line


 
This is my favorite thread on this forum. I have heard some great music here, that I may not have heard, if not for people posting what they are listening to.

Thanks for the song Allie


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TboFZCptbqU]YouTube - Dierks Bentley - What Was I Thinkin'[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt9-00zousA&feature=related]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band with Duane - Dreams - Fillmore East - 09/23/1970[/ame]


----------



## dink

"Never Say Never" by The Fray.........


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7p5FdW-dCE&feature=related]YouTube - Westphalia Waltz twin fiddles[/ame]


----------



## bthoma91

Thrice - The Earth Isn't Humming


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z04r_tlWdRs]YouTube - bonnie raitt - something to talk about[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzq5X-p2C0Y]YouTube - Patsy Cline "Crazy"[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x34V1XNimqo&feature=related]YouTube - Brad Paisley, Dierks Bentley, & Luke Bryan singing Brad's song "Alcohol" at Country Concert[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCIWDu6LIyk&feature=PlayList&p=667F39842B08BE60&index=0]YouTube - Melissa Etheridge - Come To My Window: Live at the Kodak Theatre - PCM Stereo Mix[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Patsy Cline "Crazy"


 
How'd ya know


----------



## Gunny

PixieStix said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Patsy Cline "Crazy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd ya know
Click to expand...


Jedi mind trick.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeEuFWLt3WU]YouTube - Haddway-What is Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0-Mkhc7iok]YouTube - Toby Keith - You Shouldn't Kiss Me Like This[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIj81BJJMQA&feature=PlayList&p=BD129ED7FB703394&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=8]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Everywhere[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVCRgI2Ld7U]YouTube - THE BELLAMY BROTHERS "If I Said You Had A Beautiful Body"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJSR29XjGyQ&feature=fvst]YouTube - Tracy Byrd - The Keeper Of The Stars[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cytTA8rbVYE]YouTube - Clay Walker - "Fall"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Tracy Byrd - The Keeper Of The Stars


 

OMG, I love that song so freaking much! Thank you for posting it Gunny


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuCvM1a0VJs]YouTube - Tracy Lawrence - Sticks & Stones - Alibi's[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohC7o_PPPtY]YouTube - Tim McGraw & Faith Hill - It's Your Love[/ame]


----------



## dink

"When I'm Gone" 3 Doors Down.......


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-TXBniRz1g]YouTube - Tim McGraw: Don't take the girl - music video (lyrics in description)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRkovnss7sg]YouTube - Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made For Walking (1966)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt70fjiyroE]YouTube - Nickelback - Animals (w/ lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLyKEToqME0&feature=related]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Please Remember Me[/ame]


----------



## dink

"The Road I'm On" 3 Doors Down.....


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7J1_hZ7iM&feature=PlayList&p=8E076DE4B963AD79&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=4]YouTube - Alison Krauss-The Lucky One[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo254dLSh-o]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - In My Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

dink said:


> "The Road I'm On" 3 Doors Down.....



Dude, you need a class on how to post a video, or what?


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWmu1DWEhE8&feature=related]YouTube - Shania Twain - Forever And For Always: Green Edit Version[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Gunny said:


> dink said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Road I'm On" 3 Doors Down.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you need a class on how to post a video, or what?
Click to expand...


I don't think he/she has enough posts...might be wrong


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1moiym6-Nk]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE2orthS3TQ]YouTube - Duffy - Mercy - Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-idDbIfGvw&feature=PlayList&p=E0A9C5D0F3527C42&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2erJIWnL15Q]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Swayin to the music[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny and Eve, your songs are keeping me up, they are such good picks


----------



## Phoenix

Great minds run amok ... errrr, think alike.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeg9Af7q9Jw]YouTube - Honey and the Moon - Redemption's son album (Joseph Arthur) with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Eve said:


> Great minds run amok ... errrr, think alike.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG8giVJKQPI]YouTube - michael buble-sway[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHnZS8mAKGM]YouTube - Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love


 

I love the BEE GEES . damn it Gunny, I need sleep


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYDKrndDi9Y]YouTube - JOHN TRAVOLTA - SANDY (SOUNDTRACK) - GREASE - DanniSahne83 - MyVideo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfYInIWoO1k]YouTube - Journey - Open Arms[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - JOHN TRAVOLTA - SANDY (SOUNDTRACK) - GREASE - DanniSahne83 - MyVideo


----------



## PixieStix

Eve said:


> YouTube - Journey - Open Arms


 
Good night Eve, and Gunny. You guys rock!


----------



## dink

"Here Without You" (Live in Germany) 3 Doors Down.....


Here's a little "assist"  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TPeR8Aq6BQ[/ame]

Gunny


----------



## Gunny

PixieStix said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - JOHN TRAVOLTA - SANDY (SOUNDTRACK) - GREASE - DanniSahne83 - MyVideo
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyUWkQj0Q_U]YouTube - Grease - You're The One That I Want [ HQ + subtitle][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

dink said:


> "Here Without You" (Live in Germany) 3 Doors Down.....



Not live in Germany, but here you go:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TPeR8Aq6BQ]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - Here Without You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4HdTRE0l8s]YouTube - Nickelback - Breathe[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cy2ZUGc2mSs&feature=PlayList&p=AC780D8C52271965&index=0]YouTube - Audioslave - I Am The Highway[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - JOHN TRAVOLTA - SANDY (SOUNDTRACK) - GREASE - DanniSahne83 - MyVideo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyUWkQj0Q_U"]YouTube - Grease - You're The One That I Want [ HQ + subtitle][/ame]
Click to expand...

 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoUEMZnibS8]YouTube - pulp fiction dancing[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tET3vtelQ6A]YouTube - KISS "BETH"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Ultimate sweet, sappy song - awesome lyrics, IMO.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcrdDRAaBxI]YouTube - Billy Dean - I'm In Love With You[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF-oWhD2itE]YouTube - Just A Song Before I Go - Crosby, Stills & Nash[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eijc_n8tT1s]YouTube - Metallica - Unforgiven[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmjFk7i4hyg&feature=PlayList&p=D5070251AE882380&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=10]YouTube - Peter Frampton-Baby I love your way[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btLRy4EHF0k]YouTube - guns n roses paradise city with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QP-SIW6iKY&feature=related]YouTube - Enter Sandman - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> Ultimate sweet, sappy song - awesome lyrics, IMO.
> 
> YouTube - Billy Dean - I'm In Love With You



Really?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJIiWpgZ3nE]YouTube - Chicago- Colour My World- "Live" 1977[/ame]


----------



## Article 15

Eve said:


> YouTube - Nickelback - Breathe



Nickelback!

Luissa, quick!!!  Attack!!!


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVgyfyQv7oY&feature=PlayList&p=25984F6DAA21AE2E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13]YouTube - George Strait - I Cross My Heart[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

here ya go gunny! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faEX3qjP9Mc&feature=related]YouTube - Fade To Black - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-H0l050_GyM&feature=PlayList&p=25984F6DAA21AE2E&index=14&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - George Strait - If I Know Me[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV-MdkrGfZc]YouTube - Hinder - Without You: Closed-Captioned[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE9AwR0awVQ]YouTube - Roy Orbison - Crying[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRZumd8uFZI]YouTube - Def Leppard - Have You Ever Needed Someone So Bad[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_WZkCgeXWk]YouTube - Cowboys From Hell - Pantera[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Roy Orbison - Crying


I must spread the rep around!


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1-j9hEPenM]YouTube - Def Leppard - Bringin' On The Heartbreak[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

if we are going to be playing butt rock, I am bringin out the big guns! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT1LXhgXPWs]YouTube - Twisted Sister - Were Not Gona Take It[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> if we are going to be playing butt rock, I am bringin out the big guns!
> YouTube - Twisted Sister - Were Not Gona Take It



Oh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJRg31eNK4E]YouTube - Quiet Riot Cum On Feel The Noize[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9MS2wd8768]YouTube - Chris ledoux - Love needs a fool[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu_rItLPTXc&feature=related]YouTube - Peter, Paul and Mary -Puff The Magic Dragon[/ame]


----------



## dink

Thank you, to whomever "assisted" with that video....


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elBUpxXIAGw]YouTube - Kiss - Lick It Up[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we are going to be playing butt rock, I am bringin out the big guns!
> YouTube - Twisted Sister - Were Not Gona Take It
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJRg31eNK4E]YouTube - Quiet Riot Cum On Feel The Noize[/ame]
Click to expand...

I see you and raise you one!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypbsp3vLGTQ&feature=related]YouTube - Twisted Sister Girls Rock Your Boys[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1FeEezee4s]YouTube - Night Ranger - Sister Christian: Relaid Audio[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

dink said:


> Thank you, to whomever "assisted" with that video....



You need 15 posts before you can post a link.  After that, if you need help posting a vid, you can ask me or anyone else that posts regularly in this forum how to do it.


----------



## dink

"Air" by J S Bach Performed by Sara Chang on the G String......


----------



## dink

Gunny said:


> dink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, to whomever "assisted" with that video....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need 15 posts before you can post a link.  After that, if you need help posting a vid, you can ask me or anyone else that posts regularly in this forum how to do it.
Click to expand...


I'm trying to get there. 

Thanks so much for the help. I'm really enjoying this thread and the forum.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLDCGaOAn4A&feature=PlayList&p=485E2848BCF13606&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11]YouTube - Brad Paisley - The World[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlJuKNQfgtk&feature=channel_page]YouTube - pete townshend cover - won't get fooled again[/ame]

^ One of the best covers I've seen on Youtube.


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we are going to be playing butt rock, I am bringin out the big guns!
> YouTube - Twisted Sister - Were Not Gona Take It
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJRg31eNK4E]YouTube - Quiet Riot Cum On Feel The Noize[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you and raise you one!
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypbsp3vLGTQ&feature=related]YouTube - Twisted Sister Girls Rock Your Boys[/ame]
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR23Me3FguA]YouTube - Billy Idol - White Wedding - Part 1[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

I raise you both:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRbPWcLode0]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTgvsA-2B74]YouTube - Otis Redding - I've Been Loving You Too Long[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4Di5fRQH_4]YouTube - Foreigner - Urgent (live)[/ame]


----------



## dink

"Six String Wooden Friend" Monte Montgomery....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHd2x9NRRhU&feature=PlayList&p=CF87D425C4D69D08&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=58[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?
> 
> YouTube - Quiet Riot Cum On Feel The Noize
> 
> 
> 
> I see you and raise you one!
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypbsp3vLGTQ&feature=related]YouTube - Twisted Sister Girls Rock Your Boys[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR23Me3FguA]YouTube - Billy Idol - White Wedding - Part 1[/ame]
Click to expand...

don't make me pull out the bon jovi rock lock on your ass!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrO7poGa4wM&feature=related]YouTube - Bon Jovi - You Give Love A Bad Name - Live in London 1995[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB8HudfbaTE]YouTube - Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Modbert said:


> I raise you both:
> 
> YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train



Gay.  You can't play.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oSR-lT-PEw]YouTube - The Del-Vikings - Come Go With Me[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JivFpEgbKfw]YouTube - Randy Newman - 12 In Germany Before The War (Jazz Open 06)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you and raise you one!
> YouTube - Twisted Sister Girls Rock Your Boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR23Me3FguA]YouTube - Billy Idol - White Wedding - Part 1[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't make me pull out the bon jovi rock lock on your ass!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrO7poGa4wM&feature=related]YouTube - Bon Jovi - You Give Love A Bad Name - Live in London 1995[/ame]
Click to expand...


Ewww ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUSDS9pkA2Y]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Livin' On A Prayer[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> I raise you both:
> 
> YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gay.  You can't play.
Click to expand...

neither one of you want to play me in poker! I got the dumb blonde thing down, gets them everytime!


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow]YouTube - The Trashmen : Surfin' Bird ( 1963 )[/ame]


----------



## dink

"Nothing Else Matters" Live - Metallica

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-smmjMibnr4&feature=PlayList&p=3D61737865FDD084&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7[/ame]

excellent


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eUsSXXc8wU]YouTube - Warren Zevon - Excitable Boy[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> Gay.  You can't play.



Oh I see how it is. I guess it's because I can't sing as well as you do in this video:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wdmSL2-Ock]YouTube - edarem - Pretty Woman[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> I raise you both:
> 
> YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gay.  You can't play.
Click to expand...


I'm your huckleberry. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loyTCkV06xQ]YouTube - Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close My Eyes Forever[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Billy Idol - White Wedding - Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> don't make me pull out the bon jovi rock lock on your ass!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrO7poGa4wM&feature=related]YouTube - Bon Jovi - You Give Love A Bad Name - Live in London 1995[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ewww ....
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUSDS9pkA2Y]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Livin' On A Prayer[/ame]
Click to expand...

whats up now?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43A_q22FTUI&feature=related]YouTube - motley crue - looks that kill[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x6chChxzV0]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out 1969[/ame]


----------



## dink

Thanks 

"Fade To Black" Live - Metallica

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7C90sLh5Ok&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Alright Gunny, I challenge you to a duel!...A musical duel!

Get your fiddle!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDm_ZHyYTrg]YouTube - The Charlie Daniels Band - The Devil Went Down To Georgia[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> I raise you both:
> 
> YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gay.  You can't play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm your huckleberry.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loyTCkV06xQ]YouTube - Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close My Eyes Forever[/ame]
Click to expand...


Damn I'd love to find her under my tree for Christmas.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMJ-A1n951Y]YouTube - W.A.S.P Blind in Texas[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS3N4&feature=PlayList&p=2559B6B239483F08]YouTube - Andy McKee - Guitar - Drifting - www.candyrat.com[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD3siuHOtCQ]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - In My Arms Instead[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMN7fGZW_BY]YouTube - Charlie Daniels "Uneasy Rider"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmYt0e88ANo]YouTube - Never Enough[/ame]


----------



## dink

hjmick said:


> YouTube - Charlie Daniels "Uneasy Rider"



Oh gees, this one takes me back.


----------



## Modbert

If you don't think this song is the greatest song ever, I will fight you. No Lie.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eplbDbp6XJQ]YouTube - Anchorman-Afternoon Delight[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1e7XMlbIfU&feature=fvw]YouTube - Trampled By Turtles perform "The Darkness and the Light" at[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeh_L4Swi8E]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Blind as a Bat[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Thailand drinking music.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pep6nREBpS8]YouTube - Scorpions - Still Loving You[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwm-vxGgFf4&feature=PlayList&p=2559B6B239483F08]YouTube - Carlos Vamos plays "Little Wing" acoustic tapping version[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

My favorite MJ song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U36DO_nrJeA]YouTube - Michael Jackson - Ben ('1972) HQ & Lyrics Sub[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe71zCA5xFQ]YouTube - Poison - Something to Believe In[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Modbert said:


> My favorite MJ song:
> 
> YouTube - Michael Jackson - Ben ('1972) HQ & Lyrics Sub


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVrDQQIiweE]YouTube - The Righteous Brothers sing You've Lost that Loving Feeling[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1MLF8OioJU]YouTube - Cinderella - Shelter Me[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTiu3jJGjZ8&feature=PlayList&p=2559B6B239483F08]YouTube - Chris Proctor - Nights in White Satin[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mEqEe-PIC8]YouTube - Jake Shimabukuro LIVE Ukulele Concert: While My Guitar Gently Weeps[/ame]

Opening for Jimmy Buffett at Wrigley:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5d80mqGQLE]YouTube - Jake Shimabukuro - Star Spangled Banner[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlDmslyGmGI]YouTube - Joe Cocker - You are so beautiful (nearly unplugged)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho]YouTube - Johnny Cash - 'Hurt"[/ame]


----------



## dink

hjmick said:


> YouTube - Jake Shimabukuro LIVE Ukulele Concert: While My Guitar Gently Weeps
> 
> Opening for Jimmy Buffett at Wrigley:
> 
> YouTube - Jake Shimabukuro - Star Spangled Banner




Oh I love this! Great stuff.


----------



## hjmick

dink said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Jake Shimabukuro LIVE Ukulele Concert: While My Guitar Gently Weeps
> 
> Opening for Jimmy Buffett at Wrigley:
> 
> YouTube - Jake Shimabukuro - Star Spangled Banner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love this! Great stuff.
Click to expand...


Jake is amazing.

Everytime I listen to him I go directly to Iz:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ltAGuuru7Q]YouTube - Israel Kamakawiwo'Ole 'IZ' 'Somewhere Over The Rainbow' HQ[/ame]

He died too young.


----------



## Modbert

hjmick said:


> Jake is amazing.
> 
> Everytime I listen ti him I go directly to Iz:
> 
> YouTube - Israel Kamakawiwo'Ole 'IZ' 'Somewhere Over The Rainbow' HQ
> 
> He died too young.



Iz was an amazing singer.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD3Hhzgqkrc&feature=PlayList&p=56F6693414EB1AD4&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL9ihXiFAko]YouTube - Geto Boys - Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2n62bnQ8xyI]YouTube - Twisted Sister I Wana Rock[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

hjmick said:


> dink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Jake Shimabukuro LIVE Ukulele Concert: While My Guitar Gently Weeps
> 
> Opening for Jimmy Buffett at Wrigley:
> 
> YouTube - Jake Shimabukuro - Star Spangled Banner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love this! Great stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jake is amazing.
> 
> Everytime I listen to him I go directly to Iz:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ltAGuuru7Q]YouTube - Israel Kamakawiwo'Ole 'IZ' 'Somewhere Over The Rainbow' HQ[/ame]
> 
> He died too young.
Click to expand...

awesome singer!


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZN3weW1udE]YouTube - Dropkick Murphys- The Spicy McHaggis Jig[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ&feature=PlayList&p=D14F3570D6F20502&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11]YouTube - Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpxsSaKGqkM&feature=PlayList&p=2559B6B239483F08]YouTube - Peter Ciluzzi - Northern - www.candyrat.com[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpxsSaKGqkM&feature=PlayList&p=2559B6B239483F08]YouTube - Peter Ciluzzi - Northern - www.candyrat.com[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOZPBUu7Fro]YouTube - Jeannie C. Riley - Harper Valley P.T.A.[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJzWGkgFcTU]YouTube - Squirrel Nut Zippers - Ghost of Stephen Foster[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdAt4qWvz_8]YouTube - Squirrel Nut Zippers "Put A Lid On It"[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpxsSaKGqkM&feature=PlayList&p=2559B6B239483F08]YouTube - Peter Ciluzzi - Northern - www.candyrat.com[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwBirf4BWew]YouTube - tammy wynette stand by your man[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWmeUmj6U_U&feature=PlayList&p=37B50A062A3FDDF6]YouTube - Counting Crows - Round Here: with Crumbling Buildings[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

I'm on a R.E.K. kick for the next few minutes...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RArZGbD9k-M]YouTube - Robert Earl Keen - Austin City Limits[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbPRNWx4W0o]YouTube - Mariano ~ Robert Earl Keen[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKQ8lZpvr2U]YouTube - MARAZENE : "giVe" (SkumFukkerz) [live][/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qvj-2moYZM]YouTube - Robert Earl Keen - The Front Porch Song[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK2WEPdbmUc]YouTube - Copenhagen- Robert Earl Keen[/ame]


My favorite Christmas song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P37xPiRz1sg]YouTube - Robert Earl Keene's Merry Christmas from the Family[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QP-SIW6iKY&feature=PlayList&p=0FE75C93B4BE2328]YouTube - Enter Sandman - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## AnCo

Robert said:


> My favorite MJ song:
> 
> YouTube - Michael Jackson - Ben ('1972) HQ & Lyrics Sub



Great song! MJ will forever be in my music library. Just bought Thriller on vinyl.


Fun summer music
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6KPDWNAPBU&feature=related]YouTube - Animal Collective - Fireworks[/ame]

Man I'd kill to meet Ariel Pink
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N6EecRJu60]YouTube - Ariel Pink "Are you going to look after my boys?"[/ame]

no one comes close to Dilla
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68_Io-RPDXE]YouTube - The Best Of J Dilla's Donuts.[/ame]

Scott Walker meets Olivier Messiaen meets Neil Young = aural beauty
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq9t2FFh6LA]YouTube - Radiohead How To Disappear Completely (perfect audio)[/ame]

Zombie love
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5IRI4oHKNU]YouTube - The Zombies - She's Not There[/ame]

the Youth!!!!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OdSoKfTP1k]YouTube - Sonic Youth "Kool Thing"[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad52Yv0LLuA&feature=rec-HM-r2]YouTube - JAMES BLUNT 1973 AOL SESSIONS[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6R1Zs98l-c]YouTube - Three Times In Love by Tommy James[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_t13-0Joyc]YouTube - PUBLIC ENEMY FIGHT THE POWER[/ame]

But on my 160G Ipod...



peace...


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoLc43YuuTw&feature=related]YouTube - Jamie Cullum - Gran Torino[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwqJwWLFyRY]YouTube - "You Look Good In My Shirt"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGuOiBmKF04]YouTube - Keith Anderson - Pickin' Wildflowers[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXeIF6Qk7DM]YouTube - Barry Manilow-"Can't Smile Without You" with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3t4g_1VoGw4]YouTube - Peter Paul & Mary - Blowin in the wind[/ame]

Rest in Peace Mary Travers....a great voice is gone.

Mary Allin Travers: November 9 1936 - September 16, 2009.


----------



## JBeukema

We Will Rock You (KMFDM remix) | Various Artists Song - Yahoo! Music

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A1SzxGWlaA]YouTube - Porn Star Champion - Scum of the Earth[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vT_MPtVknc]YouTube - Texas - In My Heart[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDBz_naagJE&feature=related]YouTube - It's the End of the World as We Know It R.E.M[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwFS69nA-1w]YouTube - Bright Eyes "First Day Of My Life"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5Nbj90ZMQM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLsDjE-KwUw]YouTube - SHeDAISY - 360 Degrees of You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8PGmYymhwI]YouTube - Keith Urban - Tonight I Wanna Cry[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdF3aagRrmo&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Young - Cowgirl In The Sand (Calgary October 19 2008)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Article 15 said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Nickelback - Breathe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nickelback!
> 
> Luissa, quick!!!  Attack!!!
Click to expand...


If I'd seen this last night, I woulda neg-repped you like a ...

but I didn't.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO_LlTE2GR0]YouTube - bruce springsteen - cover me - Born In The U.S.A.[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8N6lrDiKuI]YouTube - Rodney Crowell & Emmylou Harris - Shelter From The Storm[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_Pf2FIxT6Q]YouTube - Alison Krauss and Union Station-If I didn't Know Any Better[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmHmzh54AUk]YouTube - civil war- We Will Rise Again[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PESoJI-iWW8&feature=PlayList&p=A4F3F579C9665B47]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - Train[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLtoyXkpHCM]YouTube - GIVE UP THE FUNK(TEAR THE ROOF OFF THE SUCKER) - PARLIAMENT FUNKADELIC[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d23Z-_ki_Dc]YouTube - Steely Dan-Kid Charlemagne[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpoE6yzZrxo]YouTube - bales of cocaine[/ame]


----------



## Oscar Wao

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG_60zHQWnI]YouTube - Lucero - Lazos De Amor (En Concierto Auditorio Nacional `96)[/ame]

The 90s never gets old...and neither does she


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYmkLSdrxvA]YouTube - Black Sabbath - Into The Void[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_K6dXUo7a4]YouTube - Black Sabbath - Lord Of This World[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsumEnI5O2k]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - This is Halloween[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIlqlLuQxnY]YouTube - Mark Knopfler & Emmylou Harris - This is us [Bingolotto -06][/ame]


----------



## froggy

almost 10% of viewers have posted to this thread


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYDClhBRfwQ]YouTube - 10000 Maniacs (Natalie Merchant) Live on TV Trouble Me[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErotQPzTwck]YouTube - Tiamat - Nihil[/ame]​


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]Pqs-DvkLJO8&feature=[/youtube]


----------



## AnCo

Mad Scientist said:


> [youtube]Pqs-DvkLJO8&feature=[/youtube]



I really hope you're being ironic.


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5daT9kg3sg&feature=related]YouTube - marc cohn walking in memphis[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D2KKDpg2ac]YouTube - Toto Hydra[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMlCeWzPZzQ&feature=related]YouTube - My United States of Whateva by George W. Bush[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuOmsGXznHU]YouTube - Suicidal Tendencies-Institutionalized[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd6ISmCPHgg]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Miracle Man[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylr2D4Pwn58]YouTube - Steely Dan - Kid Charlemagne (Live)[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCpvvE_UshY]YouTube - Citizen Soldier 3 Doors Down - LIVE at the Better Life Foundation!! (HD Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1FeEezee4s]YouTube - Night Ranger - Sister Christian: Relaid Audio[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhKnEo9ZyEs&feature=related]YouTube - KellyÂ´s Heroes-Soundtrack(Burning Bridges)[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-KWEbRRM-o]YouTube - Jennifer Lopez;Ja Rule - I'm Real[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPshJRxxf9s]YouTube - Alice in Chains Over Now[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU4zRhcrZ4g]YouTube - Comfortably Numb by Pink Floyd[/ame]


----------



## JW Frogen

Graybeard said:


> YouTube - Comfortably Numb by Pink Floyd




That is one hell of a drinking song.

I think I will go finish it off now.


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU5Ab9zHvM0]YouTube - Black Rebel Motorcycle Club - Mercy[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QetPB_oS4KI&feature=related]YouTube - Ministry - What A Wonderful World (cover)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHpMJwOfVIc]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Buy Myself a Chance[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Sounds kind of like Conway Twitty? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D75CJ8S3Ptc]YouTube - Jeff Bates - I Wanna Make You Cry[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW4LQN1Bx1Q]YouTube - Slow & Easy - Whitesnake[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ4p3fazflA]YouTube - matchbox20 - Push (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

HUGGY said:


> YouTube - matchbox20 - Push (Live)


What a terrible link to a great song.  Here let me help you out here.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrwGmWLlpng]YouTube - Matchbox 20 - Push - Storytellers[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEnmWqifRoY]YouTube - Matchbox Twenty you won't be mine[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dpjbhc09ORk]YouTube - Eagles - Ol' 55 Live[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TD1maMvjQ4&feature=rec-HM-rn]YouTube - Asphalt Cowboy - Jason Aldean[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqGv2l5bJr4&feature=PlayList&p=64AA8C6F5663CE6B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=26]YouTube - Witch of the Westmoreland[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn-dOvFTq2A]YouTube - Restless Heart - "Tell Me What You Dream" Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Here for me and Dink (not in that way either) We both enjoy this song is what I meant. LOL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pqpq7j3xEw"]YouTube - Rob Thomas - Time After Time (live, 2005)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtzgwNDZAs4&feature=related]YouTube - Townes Van Zandt - Pancho & Lefty 1993 TV Performance[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPospvRqP_s]YouTube - The Eagles Take it easy[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogxTQXAgY3Q]YouTube - Santo & Johnny - Sleep Walk 1959[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ze0o-UTZTPA]YouTube - THE EAGLES - LONG ROAD OUT OF EDEN[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXJPVRw3hmk]YouTube - Townes Van Zandt - Marie[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmAWUxw5PQE]YouTube - Pulp Fiction - You Never Can Tell[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBr627gs4AA]YouTube - Snake Mountain Blues[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI5WsZ1HwS4]YouTube - The Beatles - Yellow Submarine[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCCO4figO-o]YouTube - Kevin Fowler Not Lovin' Anymore[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmHTyLBIZ1g]YouTube - The Seeds - Pushin' Too Hard[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbKKMQX9rtM]YouTube - The Dance- Garth Brooks w/ lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LFrioynVkw]YouTube - Tighter, Tighter by Alive & Kicking[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wJxYtzQLqo]YouTube - George Strait new song House with no doors[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4JEmz4FoJE]YouTube - ABBA-S.O.S.[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYrfLG670U8]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan B.B. King Albert Collins--Texas Flood[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5a0OAtzrXE&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Put Your Lights On [TheWraith][/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzE2RApyyu4&feature=related]YouTube - Evil Ways - Carlos Santana[/ame]


----------



## The Raven

The Raven usually avoids topics such as this, because the humans ignore one another's postings and it becomes a long list of unwatched videos. The Raven promises to always listen to the last song posted, and make a comment.

Santana? Come on, that is so played out. Theres tons of good music out there, why only reach for whats floating at the top of the barrel. if you dig deep enough, you will find underapreciated jems like this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVI2m6cbYtI]YouTube - Corrosion of Conformity - Albatross (full)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

The Raven said:


> The Raven usually avoids topics such as this, because the humans ignore one another's postings and it becomes a long list of unwatched videos. The Raven promises to always listen to the last song posted, and make a comment.
> 
> Santana? Come on, that is so played out. Theres tons of good music out there, why only reach for whats floating at the top of the barrel. if you dig deep enough, you will find underapreciated jems like this:
> 
> YouTube - Corrosion of Conformity - Albatross (full)



Stick around - you may be surprised at the music junkies here who actually do listen to others' posted tunes.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wya6Y4wwCro]YouTube - Learn To be Still (Eagles)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdKf_kZvQDY]YouTube - Dwight Yoakam - The Distance Between You and Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbrRxl7Q2Yk]YouTube - FAITH HILL-âª THERE YOU'LL BE-HQ-Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhReu6Zjmk8]YouTube - when you come down my way eli young band (live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJDveDUtnJU]YouTube - Let Me[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC_5eSkQudw]YouTube - R.L. Burnside - Hard Time Killin' Floor Blues[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVbtj037uG0]YouTube - Wish I Were The Rain[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykNOhA_j1cc]YouTube - Steve Perry - Running Alone[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMf_Bq8aX5o]YouTube - eagles - Pretty Maids All In A Row - Hell Freezes Over[/ame]


----------



## Polk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xao_IFohe_c]YouTube - Justice Phantom pt.2[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2vJUadjdmo&feature=fvw]YouTube - Wagon Wheel -- Old Crow Medicine Show[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwR1n0p1V7U&feature=related]YouTube - Waitin' around to die _ Townes Van Zandt[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI4oMg_Yk9c]YouTube - LOVERBOY - TURN ME LOOSE - 20090530 - Sunset Station Casino[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZnhuOEUFXA]YouTube - No More Mr. Nice Guy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7KrlDZ5Hkw]YouTube - The Mamas & The Papas - Monday Monday[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXBdJkTDgbw]YouTube - Albert King & Stevie Ray Vaughan In Session - Stormy Monday[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj9JUKqVG_k&feature=PlayList&p=154D22BA1AB27FC0&index=16&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - Hall and Oates - She's Gone[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI3t1BenRIw]YouTube - Chris LeDoux - Don't It Make You Want To[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew]YouTube - Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndxn-HtXSiQ]YouTube - Come on Eileen Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jX8Cen21sc&feature=related]YouTube - Death Cab For Cutie - I Will Possess Your Heart (Live In Studio)[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoK64Q873zs]YouTube - Blazin' Your Own Trail Again[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uunU0Aoup_I]YouTube - Dan Fogelberg ~ The Innocent Age[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSGpwf9SNVE]YouTube - Foreigner - Urgent (live)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwatjHcV1ZM]YouTube - Ace of Base - The Sign[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ_soJ8l_sg&feature=PlayList&p=E9EDB3BFD63BEFB1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=24]YouTube - megadeth - no more mr nice guy[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftiJRiONy4o&feature=PlayList&p=B81625D518D92032&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=26]YouTube - "I Drink Alone" by George Thorogood[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecNCPbGqjLs&feature=PlayList&p=965CA6E1F11C8D93&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - Radney Foster f/ Pat Green - Texas in 1880[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AofzLsvTsM0&feature=PlayList&p=181DC53C36F135DD&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=8]YouTube - Billy Idol - White Wedding[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miSMxBP42W0]YouTube - Aldo Nova - Fantasy[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tGBqaBK_b8]YouTube - Kevin Fowler - I Ain't Drinking Anymore[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aIhh9nFYv4]YouTube - Black Sabbath Paranoid[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeY7MkCm0c]YouTube - Billy Idol - Rebel Yell[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHdgyinhKhU&feature=PlayList&p=E561AB910EE65BAA&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=36]YouTube - Long Train Running ~ The Doobie Brothers[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lr0hV0CSzo]YouTube - Three Dog Night Never Been To Spain[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a76FeV2-Dw]YouTube - The Black Crowes - She Talks To Angels (original video)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q72gvldxoA]YouTube - Limp Bizkit - Nookie[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFVlJAi3Cso&feature=PlayList&p=50654C768B0C1C16&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - Pearl Jam-Black[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdDxz2bkfhE]YouTube - Warrant-Cherry Pie[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jp3de50_d8]YouTube - Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water (Live, 1973)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_1RqyNdzbE]YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP2VyquMAaM]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Paint it Black[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes


 
You post the best music


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfftR-_P5vg]YouTube - Meatloaf (PARADISE BY THE DASHBOARD LIGHT)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBMUv_r8uwc]YouTube - TOM PETTY LIVE "Mary Jane's Last Dance" 1999 Germany[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEl-OR72v2M]YouTube - The Eagles - Outlaw Man Live[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo&feature=fvw]YouTube - Ram Jam "Black Betty"[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tRdBsnX4N4]YouTube - Beast Of Burden by The Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdXfkkyI1nQ&feature=related]YouTube - Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFKJeZjjUJw]YouTube - Tom Petty - You Got Lucky[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa3P_Dru-qs]YouTube - Breakdown Tom Petty "live"[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNxfPAF1frM"][/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpuLnMUpMdU]YouTube - Billy Joel - It's Still Rock And Roll To Me[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgjSEbyWDeI]YouTube - Climax Blues Band-Couldnt Get it Right 1976[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsTk2xp0nvY]YouTube - Macy Gray - I Try[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2Ta0qCG8No]YouTube - Elton John-Crocodile Rock[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKbrix8S6xU&feature=related]YouTube - Season Of The Witch Al Kooper Steven Stills Mike Bloomfield[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwu7ixmQk0c]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - November Rain: With Graphics[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H47oQH1TW4]YouTube - Robert Pattinson - "Let Me Sign" (w/Lyrics in "more info")[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Guns N' Roses - November Rain: With Graphics


 
Gunny rocks, literally

Great song!


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW_rYLoIR08]YouTube - Janis Ian - Society's Child[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYIzs37gFzk]YouTube - Trace Adkins - This Ain't No Thinkin' Thing[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OX33W8uaKWo]YouTube - Enya - May it be & Now we are free | Vue 6 creation |[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juWHJCQGUq0]YouTube - Roger Waters - Three Wishes[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uqWWyDdubg&feature=PlayList&p=D4C32758EB4C48E7]YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Sheryl Crow - Gold Dust Woman - Live in 1999[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkFOBZRAbMU&feature=related]YouTube - Goin' Down Slow - Duane Allman[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Just one more before I have to go. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbTjzZzfR7w]YouTube - Drive (The Cars)[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ih6hLJD_vKk&feature=PlayList&p=542A3B36C3A7BD96]YouTube - Jamie Cullum - Lover You Should Have Come Over[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw6ZZG3UFKs]YouTube - Radiohead - Creep[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSKmYC0mHXI&feature=channel]YouTube - Radiohead - Karma Police[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbdVfRWnTZU]YouTube - Joe Bethancourt - Benson Arizona[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN1_3zHjhW8]YouTube - Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## elvis

HUGGY said:


> YouTube - Night Moves



awesome song.  surprised they had that on the country station, though.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD3siuHOtCQ]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - In My Arms Instead[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3wqi5t5PbE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - One thing i know[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBF67r1LnhE]YouTube - E. Fitzgerald, L. Armstrong -- Cheek to cheek (Heaven)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io0uqrp9dco&feature=related]YouTube - Ella Fitzgerald - Louis Armstrong "Dream a Little Dream of[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KB-9neH3jgk]YouTube - Jack Ingram - Wherever You Are[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pXrMPtCVcE]YouTube - Never Alone - Lady Antebellum w Jim Brickman[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnRqYMTpXHc]YouTube - What a Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MKVo7Ixjt4]YouTube - Stuck in the middle with you[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNm7OTzIoAw]YouTube - Cheap Trick - Tonight It's You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0FawK4G_AY]YouTube - Savatage- "Somewhere in Time" & "Believe"[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiSypDGFLVo&feature=PlayList&p=58FB29DC746C24B5&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - CHEAP TRICK - She's Tight[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPeGgnn-jdg]YouTube - Rossington Collins Band- Don't Misunderstand Me (vinyl)[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c6Vog7niS4]YouTube - the Outlaws - Hurry Sundown 1977[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8BuAVVNh6w]YouTube - Love Reign O'er Me - Pearl Jam (Unofficial)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfgU4iQr8PU]YouTube - Roxy Music - More than this[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1-j9hEPenM]YouTube - Def Leppard - Bringin' On The Heartbreak[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGoBQIhyFFM&feature=PlayList&p=1157D80B88E7E3A5&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - John Anderson: Seminole wind[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWwUJH70ubM]YouTube - Joni Mitchell Big Yellow Taxi[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Ted Nuggent's early days.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN2VNFpiGWo&feature=fvw]YouTube - Amboy Dukes, The Journey to the Center of the Mind[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mV_5-bRPo]YouTube - Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Making dinner, the kids are watching tv...so what I'm listening to now is

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPfYtlkBsj4]YouTube - Selena Gomez - Falling Down[/ame]

I have to admit, though, I like Selena. She reminds me of April Wine, Cheap Trick, Loverboy. Pop hit bands from the 70s & 80s.


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb2oXxvvfMw&feature=related]YouTube - Patsy Cline - Three Cigarettes in an Ashtray[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF-oWhD2itE&feature=PlayList&p=32FA4593C0F37DEC&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=12]YouTube - Just A Song Before I Go - Crosby, Stills & Nash[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVC1iBVnKJk]YouTube - Staind "It's Been A While"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE&feature=PlayList&p=88FEE53BB4D575E2&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=53]YouTube - Neil Young - Heart Of Gold[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Neil Young - Heart Of Gold



Since when?  You're more likely to push him off a cliff, rather than listen to his music.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGMHSbcd_qI&feature=PlayList&p=F00E3652E2C15C2C&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Joan Baez, Diamonds and Rust - Live, 1975[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-UIENPam98]YouTube - Staind - Outside (Live on Rrhof)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkTQUtx818w]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird-BBC 1975[/ame]

Excellent flag.  Fuck yankees.


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrBx8fdEZPk]YouTube - Weezer - Beverly Hills[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrLJvDoM27M&feature=related]YouTube - Electric Prunes/Smothers Bros. Show 4/16/67[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_Tf2lQvDz0&feature=PlayList&p=F481E9B397722B1E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMwn_hnoS5Y]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## Said1

Jack White/Loretta Lynn - Van Lear Rose


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EkJRy3gIS4]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band - Midnight Rider[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak6fZrkjWoA&feature=PlayList&p=BDA392FED35001DF&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=20]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - Time for me to fly[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2AJvhrAlRM&feature=PlayList&p=13826CAE2A1C71A2&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=35]YouTube - "Fire on the Mountain" - The Marshall Tucker Band[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sF0bQBOsFM"]YouTube - Tuesday's Gone Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM6UCk43js0&feature=PlayList&p=705916B2A41D52CE&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9]YouTube - Kevin Fowler - Hard Man to Love[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Voice of an angel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRyKg5xMaXA]YouTube - Vince Gill - Go Rest High On That Mountain[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-BITZJbAq0]YouTube - The girl from yesterday[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUHgKBw994A&feature=related]YouTube - Scrubs - The Polyphonic Spree - Light and Day.[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJFRkkjJKic]YouTube - Saturday Night - The Eagles (1973)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPospvRqP_s]YouTube - The Eagles Take it easy[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Meat Loaf - Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad (With Lyrics)





> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


Bummer.  You have to wait to get MeatLoaf rep.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk9CRr6zjiI]YouTube - Def Leppard - All I Want Is Everything[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zajTU5h_YGM]YouTube - Make Me Lose Control - Eric Carmen (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh45bBSOhkE&feature=PlayList&p=065D9B0D1328F718&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=17]YouTube - Eagles - Tequila Sunrise - High Quality Video/Audio[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UqCkFTtOOs]YouTube - Scorpions - No One Like You: Original - PCM Version[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE2Vdcv9Q_o]YouTube - Happiness is a Warm Gun - John Lennon [Beatles][/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3HhHdcPSZc&feature=PlayList&p=F4F219428791CDBD&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=8]YouTube - UFO- Too Hot To Handle[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikIEqikVMPo]YouTube - The Beatles - Oh! Darling[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljUEF-UhHcE]YouTube - STEVE MILLER sings Sam Cooke's "You Send Me" Live Accoustic 8-19-09 Erie County Fair, NY[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMgYD5BgP9k]YouTube - Johnny Thunders and The Heartbreakers - One Track Mind[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvoeeq-BH4w]YouTube - AC/DC - Thunderstruck[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58t_ID_s9X8]YouTube - AC/DC - Anything Goes[/ame]

Such an awesome song and video.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-smmjMibnr4&feature=PlayList&p=3D61737865FDD084&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7]YouTube - Metallica - Nothing Else Matters (live 1991)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSHGT9bATdc]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Hurts So Good[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiMTfPknBD4]YouTube - youre the one that i want - grease karaoke - words and video[/ame]

heh ...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UTRMP1Uk1k]YouTube - alannah myles-black velvet with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNiuJX0DXRk&feature=related]YouTube - Ruby Tuesday - Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlHdjjHNEC8]YouTube - Harry Chapin sings CATS IN THE CRADLE Live[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have you ever seen the rain?[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R6nmKjcSeU&feature=related]YouTube - I Put A Spell On You - Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_C2HJvtRDY]YouTube - Scooby Doo Theme Song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSwK27nrNxs]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Man Of Steel: Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmuy018K2Hg]YouTube - I Still Run(Still Holding Out for you)-Shedaisy (With Words)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGUFtp5gQKo]YouTube - LeAnn Rimes - Right Kind of Wrong (w/lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9INIKltDfs]YouTube - George Strait - The Seashores Of Old Mexico[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqG9S6FRJao]YouTube - Styx - Can't Find My Way Home[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq5oJaqDf7U]YouTube - Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Home - Acoustic and Electric[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ]YouTube - Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwe_AkkZH4s&feature=channel]YouTube - Dido - White Flag[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdF2zqs1bxQ]YouTube - Bell Biv DeVoe - Poison (1990)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv829hUuYAM]YouTube - Def Leppard - Two Steps Behind[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LLaeRUsWr0]YouTube - Heart - These Dreams (1985)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6Mp5v14L2w&feature=related]YouTube - Bobby brown-My Prerogative Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIHP9o6X6D8]YouTube - Steve Miller Band - The Joker[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9Y0x1jLkLg&feature=related]YouTube - R.B. Greaves -Take A Letter Maria[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HKqrbWgGxs]YouTube - Tom Sawyer (live) - Rush[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BARLfUmyBJA]YouTube - Styx - Come Sail Away[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkbdP7sq0w8&feature=related]YouTube - Kansas - Dust In The Wind[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbt30UnzRWw]YouTube - Devo "Whip It"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xuq9s2XyEdk]YouTube - Burning Down The House[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBo3pbKUbfc]YouTube - santana - she`s not there ( live good sound and quality )[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTJ1hRaElyE]YouTube - Abracadabra - Steve Miller Band (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpD5_c2j1OM&feature=fvw]YouTube - Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__PU5CVSegg&feature=related]YouTube - CAKE - The Distance (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loyTCkV06xQ]YouTube - Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close My Eyes Forever[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuN6gs0AJls&feature=related]YouTube - Modern English - I Melt With You[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8&feature=PlayList&p=F534740EBE16CAFA&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Led Zeppelin-Stairway to Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtyOMtuacMI]YouTube - The Motherf*cking Time[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close My Eyes Forever



beauty and the beast.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscPOozwYA8&feature=PlayList&p=A5DCF06322242B69&index=0]YouTube - Eric Clapton/Tears in heaven[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-X0JcXnWEw&feature=related]YouTube - Luther Vandross Dance with my Father Again[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY]YouTube - Jackson Browne - The Load Out / Stay - Live 1978[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LGNG0VY8_k"]YouTube - Changes[/ame]

This version is better

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um1HG9Rb6Dg&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svR3iXKTJvc]YouTube - Immigrant Song - 1972[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL9ihXiFAko]YouTube - Geto Boys - Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWR7ILg75D4&feature=PlayList&p=86CA5A659F5F0F58&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=29]YouTube - Chris LeDoux - Tougher Than The Rest[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPXnoLAEUSQ]YouTube - Bobby Fuller I fought the law[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fus2iSu6J8Q]YouTube - Night Ranger - When You Close Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yyri5lL8BWo]YouTube - Chris Ledoux 8 Second Ride[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p70zjpws0k]YouTube - Thin Lizzy - Jailbreak - jailbreak[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-t3tMriJps]YouTube - The CARS - Shoo Be Doo[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxB8Z7GL6yc&feature=related]YouTube - The CARS - Candy-O(1979)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc]YouTube - Nena- 99luft Balons[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtFNYApYi7E]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child - Woodstock 1969[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyZ4w_OyZx4]YouTube - Chicago - Stay The Night ~Official video![/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsbPVlFcmDs]YouTube - The Who ~ Teenage Wasteland / Baba O Reily (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZszDTZKs_g]YouTube - Don McLean - American Pie - Live On Imus In The Morning[/ame]

Greatest song ever perhaps.


----------



## Gunny

Dogbert said:


> YouTube - Don McLean - American Pie - Live On Imus In The Morning
> 
> Greatest song ever perhaps.



You bumping my songs, duckbert?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VVFRMSwuq0]YouTube - Patty Loveless - You Don't Even Know Who I Am[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> You bumping my songs, duckbert?
> 
> YouTube - Patty Loveless - You Don't Even Know Who I Am



Duckbert,  and nope.

Now to add some more heavy rock to the thread:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ7pgElCPXE]YouTube - Dead Kennedys-Too Drunk To Fuck[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Dogbert said:


> YouTube - Don McLean - American Pie - Live On Imus In The Morning
> 
> Greatest song ever perhaps.


 

He sung it a lot better here

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEWLZaaGF9M]YouTube - American Pie "The Day The Music Died" Don McLean[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr-BYVeCv6U"][/ame]


----------



## Modbert

PixieStix said:


> He sung it a lot better here
> 
> YouTube - American Pie "The Day The Music Died" Don McLean
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr-BYVeCv6U



He did, but it's just so great to see someone like him still have it after all those years.

Speaking of great songs:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KngiJUNdsu0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNYiXGs9aUI]YouTube - New! Vertical Horizon - Best I Ever Had / Grey Sky Morning with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Dogbert said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bumping my songs, duckbert?
> 
> YouTube - Patty Loveless - You Don't Even Know Who I Am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duckbert,  and nope.
> 
> Now to add some more heavy rock to the thread:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ7pgElCPXE]YouTube - Dead Kennedys-Too Drunk To Fuck[/ame]
Click to expand...


Thought you were adding rock ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9i2fqxSjTI&feature=PlayList&p=397B3F512F600E66&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=16]YouTube - Led Zeppelin Black Dog 1973[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Hmm, well in that case:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRpJg1StvFw]YouTube - Kashmir - Led Zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Dogbert said:


> Hmm, well in that case:
> 
> YouTube - Kashmir - Led Zeppelin



Couldn't even find a different band, duckbert?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZSnAkQc4c&feature=PlayList&p=91699425B2882961&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=4]YouTube - Deep Purple - Highway Star[Original Live][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7jr9WBDVXQ]YouTube - Journey - Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin'[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkTQUtx818w]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird-BBC 1975[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6kGSN0P8HA&feature=related]YouTube - G. Love & Special Sauce - Baby's Got Sauce[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbhXmSBlS_U]YouTube - Eddie Money-take me home tonight[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Dogbert said:


> YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird-BBC 1975





Dude, your youth is showing.  You're posting all #1 singles from before your time.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSKWyQblRFI]YouTube - Drift Away - Dobie Gray[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuG35Tbrtbw]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel El Condor Pasa[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA1wDgPZCDA]YouTube - Eddie Money Shakin'[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> Dude, your youth is showing.  You're posting all #1 singles from before your time.
> 
> YouTube - Drift Away - Dobie Gray



 I have that song on my ipod too. Most of the stuff you post I have. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8UoUXmKH_A]YouTube - Thin Lizzy - 'The Boys Are Back In Town' - Live[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel El Condor Pasa



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujhdf9_IO4w]YouTube - Paul Simon - Kodachrome[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwajTekSAcM]YouTube - The Bangles --- Eternal Flame[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP2VyquMAaM]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Paint it Black[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g69labQKuuU&feature=PlayList&p=96A0154B686A3BC6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Wild Horses[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-S90Uch2as&feature=related]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Sound Of Silence[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD3siuHOtCQ]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - In My Arms Instead[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

favorite one!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hqdZ4AWSaI&feature=related]YouTube - Simon And Garfunkel - The Boxer (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7D65IomNYY]YouTube - Paul McCartney- Band on the Run[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

If someone can find a better version of this, it would be appreciated

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVbtNwmbAK0]YouTube - Bad Company - Rock Steady (Newcastle, 3. August 1974)[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sf3uiCfNkaM]YouTube - Bad Company - Bad Company[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssXCBEmh2zA]YouTube - Alabama - Touch Me When We're Dancing[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EE59Ex5Px4]YouTube - Pixies - Where Is My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tZ5cwm4jQc]YouTube - THE GUESS WHO - AMERICAN WOMAN - LIVE (1970) - HQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usEcJwrNHAg]YouTube - rolling stone angie[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnhKcCwZwl8]YouTube - America - Ventura Highway[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-XzGOZHYdA]YouTube - Dr Hook, Cover of the Rolling Stone[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

This one's for you Gunny, as I'm sure it was made around your generation, 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xZOrWK6d4g]YouTube - My Generation[/ame]

Song about 2:00 in.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkMhHQ8UicQ]YouTube - The Beatles - The Long And Winding Road (STEREO)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzsL99OO8_s]YouTube - The Beatles - Maxwell's Silver Hammer[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCwCBh0z3Hs&feature=PlayList&p=14643F06D49E86C6&index=0]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower Live! Isle Of Wight[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

OMG I love this song!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTkj5-UZdgw]YouTube - Nickelback - Rockstar[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEbMbAuAgmU]YouTube - Aerosmith - Dream On[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4hPnZUMBwA]YouTube - The Passenger - Iggy Pop and The Stooges 70's[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3oy_0Hqv2Y]YouTube - Rodney Crowell - Lovin' All Night[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BZUjAIXPXU]YouTube - Wishing Well - Blackfoot[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> OMG I love this song!
> YouTube - Nickelback - Rockstar



I love that band!  

We should have a whole thread of just Nickelback, dontcha think Luissa?


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsMQbedCZj0]YouTube - Paul Revere & The Raiders - Indian Reservation[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Another day another dollar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTeUdvGQWo0]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song (live '82)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho]YouTube - Johnny Cash - 'Hurt"[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M89c3hWx3RQ]YouTube - Johnny Cash "A Boy Named Sue" ORIGINAL[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRlj5vjp3Ko&feature=related]YouTube - Johnny Cash-Ring of Fire 1963[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Eve said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I love this song!
> YouTube - Nickelback - Rockstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that band!
> 
> We should have a whole thread of just Nickelback, dontcha think Luissa?
Click to expand...

shit! we could make it a Creed/Nickelback thread and we would be set!


----------



## Modbert

Eve said:


> I love that band!
> 
> We should have a whole thread of just Nickelback, dontcha think Luissa?



Easily their best song (in my opinion):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxn2UHf7AhI]YouTube - Hero--Nickelback[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

great another person who likes nickelback!


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> shit! we could make it a Creed/Nickelback thread and we would be set!



With Creed it's difficult to pick a favorite.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMMpy81xInc]YouTube - Creed - "My Sacrifice" (Official)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pp5ImZX18I]YouTube - Vince Gill - The Heart Won't Lie[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Dogbert said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that band!
> 
> We should have a whole thread of just Nickelback, dontcha think Luissa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easily their best song (in my opinion):
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxn2UHf7AhI]YouTube - Hero--Nickelback[/ame]
Click to expand...


Ummm ... no?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTzkEmzenhU]YouTube - Nickelback - Savin' Me[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Dogbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> shit! we could make it a Creed/Nickelback thread and we would be set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Creed it's difficult to pick a favorite.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMMpy81xInc]YouTube - Creed - "My Sacrifice" (Official)[/ame]
Click to expand...

 Please no creed!


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> Ummm ... no?
> 
> YouTube - Nickelback - Savin' Me



Interesting choice.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHMTolJWKBs]YouTube - Counting Crows - Mr. Jones[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlIwNjl3sjA]YouTube - Nickelback Sucks[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

This is the best Crows song!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP95btX8NJE]YouTube - Counting Crows - Round Here[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Ummm ... no?
> 
> YouTube - Nickelback - Savin' Me



Good pick.   

But I like this one too:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otbL8blg1vk]YouTube - nickelback-far away(lyrics and music vid)[/ame]



and this one:  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt70fjiyroE]YouTube - Nickelback - Animals (w/ lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

More Counting Crows:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIF1cLOCm7k]YouTube - Accidentally in Love Shrek Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

YOu guys are Freaks!


----------



## PixieStix

Goodnight all

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtIfKgooCbc"]YouTube - Sia - I Go To Sleep - With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that band!
> 
> We should have a whole thread of just Nickelback, dontcha think Luissa?
> 
> 
> 
> shit! we could make it a Creed/Nickelback thread and we would be set!
Click to expand...


Then we'll do a Poison/Ratt/Whitesnake thread for EZ.


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> This is the best Crows song!
> YouTube - Counting Crows - Round Here



Not even close. 

It goes:

Mr. Jones, Accidentally in Love, A Long December, Big Yellow Taxi, and throw in the awesome acoustic version of Mr. Jones in there somewhere.


----------



## Phoenix

PixieStix said:


> Goodnoght all
> 
> YouTube - Sia - I Go To Sleep - With Lyrics



'Night Pixie.  Sweet dreams.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHXpnZi9Hzs]YouTube - cat stevens Wild World[/ame]

Night Pixie, here's some good night music that's nice and calm.


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that band!
> 
> We should have a whole thread of just Nickelback, dontcha think Luissa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easily their best song (in my opinion):
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxn2UHf7AhI]YouTube - Hero--Nickelback[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm ... no?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTzkEmzenhU]YouTube - Nickelback - Savin' Me[/ame]
Click to expand...

Did you put your hand on your hip when you wrote that?


----------



## PixieStix

This, is the one that made me take notice

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyQDkMwjE1U]YouTube - Nickelback Far Away Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easily their best song (in my opinion):
> 
> YouTube - Hero--Nickelback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ... no?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTzkEmzenhU]YouTube - Nickelback - Savin' Me[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you put your hand on your hip when you wrote that?
Click to expand...


Y'know, you talk a lot of shit, but I don't see you posting anything you claim to listen to.  If you're going to run your mouth, bring your music along with you.

I like songs and it doesn't matter what genre you want to label it and pigeonhole it with.  

Put up or shut up.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqh54rSzheg&feature=related]YouTube - Cream- Sunshine of Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Dogbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best Crows song!
> YouTube - Counting Crows - Round Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> It goes:
> 
> Mr. Jones, Accidentally in Love, A Long December, Big Yellow Taxi, and throw in the awesome acoustic version of Mr. Jones in there somewhere.
Click to expand...

round here has special meaning to me. I skated to it with my boyfriend in eight grade.


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Y'know, you talk a lot of shit, but I don't see you posting anything you claim to listen to.  If you're going to run your mouth, bring your music along with you.
> 
> I like songs and it doesn't matter what genre you want to label it and pigeonhole it with.
> 
> Put up or shut up.



Yeah!  What he said. Be mature.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEL6_SuQCu8]YouTube - Metallica - Master Of Puppets live Seattle 1989[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

OK, guys. Just one more. I always do this, I say goodnight and then keep posting songs 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tHRSw38OtQ]YouTube - Green day [Wake me up when september ends [Lyrics][/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e5cqe_JE0Q]YouTube - Motorhead- Ace of Spades[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

PixieStix said:


> OK, guys. Just one more. I always do this, I say goodnight and then keep posting songs
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Green day [Wake me up when september ends [Lyrics]



Well this one's for you then:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otXzaqbhZY4]YouTube - Green Day- Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) Live (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3wqi5t5PbE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - One thing i know[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0thH3qnHTbI&feature=related]YouTube - bobby 'boris' pickett & the cryptkickers - monster mash[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta0a3DFUU0Y]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxbFLYa0_bw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGcxXe0STHI]YouTube - John Denver - Don't close your eyes tonight[/ame]



'Night everybody.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Riw7j9b8fM8]YouTube - Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight[/ame]

Night Eve


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIdNdMM6xyk]YouTube - Cloud Cult - Chain Reaction[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df53LWQuezQ]YouTube - Brad Paisley - Alcohol[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94AF_-RIl0E]YouTube - The Highwaymen - City Of New Orleans[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OETwbVBPI1U]YouTube - Leonard Cohen - Democracy [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - youre the one that i want - grease karaoke - words and video
> 
> heh ...





I'll see your cheesy Grease song, and raise it ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6Kly5Z9J4Y]YouTube - Grease_We Go Together[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piq4rjA7sBM]YouTube - Scorpions - You and I (acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GcVnhNjWV0]YouTube - Brad Paisley - Online[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EohMrbV11q8]YouTube - Afroman - Colt 45 - Official music video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Hle_obX-2I]YouTube - The Highwaymen - Help Me Make It Through The Night[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzdvQOXxRD4]YouTube - Old Hippie - Bellamy Brothers[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfUgqNLzKio]YouTube - In My Dreams Josh Turner[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3IY_Tp4Izs]YouTube - Material Girl Madonna[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTtelwOgscM]YouTube - Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Wanna Have Fun (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc]YouTube - Nena- 99luft Balons[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU_2S7kC0OU]YouTube - 99 Red balloons by Nena (english version)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqQOaA2LPRo]YouTube - 1970 Jimi Hendrix - Foxy Lady[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohXsdbF-7jc]YouTube - Universal Soldier[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfxoM6trtZE]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie /City of New Orleans[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bww2prhAWEA]YouTube - Jackson Browne- Running on Empty (live 1979)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-CYWbfFoXY]YouTube - darkness darkness, the youngbloods[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwjsYWGvaJo&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Young After The Goldrush[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OXrmxDp44&feature=related]YouTube - Rock Me Baby-BB KIng/Eric Clapton/Buddy Guy/Jim Vaughn[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF8CblL-OG8]YouTube - 12 - Carmelita / Warren Zevon (JumpRock)[/ame]

The video is so retarded but it's the only version I can find...


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBrbpWwWafQ]YouTube - Roy Orbison - Pretty Woman[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BJHBWJl3ar0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BJHBWJl3ar0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzsUOmqpaeg]YouTube - Neil Diamond_Sweet Caroline[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M597-6lhKrg]YouTube - The Byrds - I Wasn't Born To Follow (Easy Rider)[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

I'm listening to those kids singing the praises of our Dear Leader...


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__PU5CVSegg]YouTube - CAKE - The Distance (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muhFxXce6nA]YouTube - Cheap Trick - The Flame[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2n0kvTeDgtg]YouTube - Duffy - Rain On Your Parade[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHvOm-o3AA8]YouTube - Duffy - Stepping Stone Official Video[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1CjbcqhGyU]YouTube - Dido - Thank You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYZ5Yivn96Y]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Wicked Ways (live from Lone Star State Jam 09)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bJBTUv1c94&feature=PlayList&p=6D17F156F166AAF3&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=36]YouTube - Oakridge boys ~ Ya'll come back Saloon[/ame]


----------



## mal

Boogie Shoes... Greatest Hits...



peace...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YGuvI9mwIo]YouTube - sail away [/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlVNod_krsM]YouTube - Crosby, Stills & Nash - Southern Cross[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klhK_4evO5c]YouTube - Janis Joplin - A Woman Left Lonely[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE]YouTube - Neil Young - Heart Of Gold[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0t0EW6z8a0&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCggCz5ePiM]YouTube - The Beatles- Carry That Weight (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I heard this song right after getting out of class, perfect song especially since class was very boring today. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

Luissa said:


> I heard this song right after getting out of class, perfect song especially since class was very boring today.
> YouTube - Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light



Good song, written by Springsteen


----------



## Luissa

hjmick said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard this song right after getting out of class, perfect song especially since class was very boring today.
> YouTube - Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good song, written by Springsteen
Click to expand...

I like Mann's version better! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-y-50RW5Ng]YouTube - Manfred Mann - Do Wah Diddy[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooefv55zwX0&feature=fvw]YouTube - Manfred Mann - The Mighty Quinn[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I love the Mighty Quinn song - woohoo!


Good movie too!


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ]YouTube - Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuIgOXflS5o]YouTube - Sheriff When I'm With You[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNjiqygkBDw]YouTube - Green Day - 21 Guns[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q64aVDA-s3U&feature=fvw]YouTube - Gasoline Alley- Rod Stewart- 1970[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC6OJOHGmv8]YouTube - Randy VanWarmer - Just When I Needed You Most (Videoclip)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hxf0MgFgIj8]YouTube - Genesis - In Too Deep LIVE[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JAmrLL6Jww]YouTube - Klaxons - Golden Skans[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQtEcTHTDn4]YouTube - Dirt Merchants - Purple Barrel[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUbMWtUyIIE]YouTube - somebody to love-jefferson airplane[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUAwqhnqSAc]YouTube - Washington Square- The Village Stompers- 1963[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmdPQp6Jcdk]YouTube - The Animals - House of the Rising Sun (1964) High Definition [HD][/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8SfiCnwF28]YouTube down for maintenance[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcuX0CiXA04]YouTube - The Turtles - It Ain't Me Babe[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]p3lFmUDoBZs[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NTozy51AY0&feature=related]YouTube - Cab Calloway - Minnie The Moocher (Blues Brothers 1980)[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uwC850m_rSs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uwC850m_rSs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yftOy8kz7aE]YouTube - "Teardrop" - Massive Attack[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVLBcGUvH-s]YouTube - Bon Jovi *Bed of Roses*[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0FawK4G_AY]YouTube - Savatage- "Somewhere in Time" & "Believe"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flOvM4Z355A]YouTube - The Doors - Light My Fire[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJBoHa3GArA]YouTube - Billy Joel - Only The Good Die Young[/ame]

Simply awesome.


----------



## PixieStix

tha malcontent said:


> Boogie Shoes... Greatest Hits...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...


 

Speaking of boogie shoes


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AakoaWrJCrs]YouTube - KC and The Sunshine Band - Boogie Shoes[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

PixieStix said:


> Speaking of boogie shoes
> 
> 
> YouTube - KC and The Sunshine Band - Boogie Shoes



Break out the Disco Ball! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDB8firw4BI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8qMLWpzwPc]YouTube - If You Want My Love - Cheap Trick[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMv9E9F6zwI&feature=related]YouTube - Marc Cohn - Walking in Memphis - Charlotte 1-17-2008[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRkvg_LuZvk]YouTube - Pistol Grip Pump - Rage Against The Machine[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3iWfXHwJTo]YouTube - Metal Gear Solid - Best is yet to come (With Lyrics)[/ame]

Easily one of the most beautiful songs I've ever heard. I first heard this song over ten years ago. I remember it quite fondly with it being at the end of one of my favorite video games at the time. Though I never was able to understand the lyrics, it always sounded wonderful.

The original lyrics are in Gaelic, however a English translation is provided, which are also some beautiful lyrics:



> Do you remember the time when little things made you happy
> Do you remember the time when simple things made you smile
> Life can be wonderful if you let it be
> Life can be simple if you try
> 
> What happened to those days?
> What happened to those nights?
> Do you remember the time when little things made you so sad
> Do you remember the time when simple things made you cry
> 
> Is it just me, or is it just us
> Feeling lost in this world?
> Why do we have to hurt each other?
> Why do we have to shed tears?
> Life can be beautiful if you try
> Life can be joyful if we try
> Tell me I am not alone
> Tell me we are not alone in this world fighting against the wind
> Do you remember the time when simple things made you happy
> Do you remember the time when simple things made you laugh
> 
> You know life can be simple
> You know life is simple
> Because the best thing in life is yet to come
> Because the best is yet to come


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJbFVJvRqOQ]YouTube - The Guess Who No sugar tonight / new mother nature[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uys_H8HG2K4]YouTube - Ain't Just Whistling Dixie Billy Currington[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrVlPrZwJ2g]YouTube - I Dare You[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Ignore the video and just listen to the song. One of the best love songs ever written.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hQMPclXx_Q]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - In your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Rockin' song with a great message.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z8cnXVGm1I]YouTube - Incubus - Dig[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=draD85-n0YA]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Good Eye[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sFlBJ1Jk3w]YouTube - Billy Joel "Piano Man" HD[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4VAv8y2hHM]YouTube - Nine Inch Nails - Closer (Nothing Edit)[/ame]


----------



## mal

Just Turned the Wife onto NIN... Fear Factory Turned her Off to Heavy Music when we First Started Dating back in the Day, but she's Comin' around...



peace...


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvsZnih1bog]YouTube - Linkin Park - Breaking The Habit (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Bad ASS video.

I'm a sucker for awesome video fx and production

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysSxxIqKNN0&feature=related]YouTube - Linkin Park - "New Divide"[/ame]


----------



## mal

RadiomanATL said:


> Bad ASS video.
> 
> I'm a sucker for awesome video fx and production
> 
> YouTube - Linkin Park - "New Divide"





Since MTV isn't Playin' these things anymore, where are you Finding them?...

Just YouTubing Songs you Like?...



peace...


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEU9Q8NlOiY]YouTube - Michael Jackson - The Way You Make Me Feel[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NJUyoGGCwo]YouTube - SNOOP DOGG - MY MEDICINE ft. Willie Nelson[/ame]

^Yeah... Willie went there.



peace...


----------



## RadiomanATL

tha malcontent said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ASS video.
> 
> I'm a sucker for awesome video fx and production
> 
> YouTube - Linkin Park - "New Divide"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since MTV isn't Playin' these things anymore, where are you Finding them?...
> 
> Just YouTubing Songs you Like?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I'm a bit more plugged in than yer average listener/viewer of music.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvIw5ZqC1ms&feature=fvst]YouTube - OutKast - Hey Ya![/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0&NR=1]YouTube - The James Gang - Funk #49[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo]YouTube - Ram Jam "Black Betty"[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtqjmuUaYXA&feature=related]YouTube - Spiderbait - Black Betty[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNbRMG-4wAI]YouTube down for maintenance[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBA-xi8WuCU]YouTube - Public Enemy & Anthrax - Bring the noise[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC-ZmU29hg8]YouTube - Judas Priest - Heading out to the Highway[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

RadiomanATL said:


> YouTube - Public Enemy & Anthrax - Bring the noise



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PaoLy7PHwk]YouTube - Public Enemy - Fight The Power[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9L5PFa3wKQ]YouTube - Forgot About Dre Video (Uncensored)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnamP4-M9ko]YouTube - Santana - Soul Sacrifice (Woodstock 1969)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

If yer into zombies and cold war Soviet stuff. Very imaginative...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dATv-2lDJaU]YouTube - Metallica - All Nightmare Long: Video[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

RadiomanATL said:


> If yer into zombies and cold war Soviet stuff. Very imaginative...




I don't see anyone knockin' the shit you choose to put on here....


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hruhe6n7Stk]YouTube - AC/DC - Night Prowler[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If yer into zombies and cold war Soviet stuff. Very imaginative...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anyone knockin' the shit you choose to put on here....
Click to expand...


?


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHWxtURGECo&feature=related]YouTube - Scrubs - The Blanks - Somewhere Over The Rainbow[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oE5JjQuabB8]YouTube - Stabbing Westward - Save Yourself[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkmh7k_lflA]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain - MSG 12/23/72[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajVLfxD58Is&feature=channel]YouTube - Stabbing Westward - What Do I Have To Do?[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]Bomv-6CJSfM[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5TOZaVEebs]YouTube - Dr.Hook-Sylvias Mother[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]-Ux3-a9RE1Q[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FOieNS8zWA]YouTube - Mr Bojangles - Nitty Gritty Band[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBnBNZO3VSc]YouTube - The Blues / Image Classic Video Of Their 1970 Hit-Ride Captain Ride (((Stereo))) [WS][/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]U2DBcbZc3ck[/youtube]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm4X9yElG9Y]YouTube - Ministry - Jesus Built My Hotrod[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf7yhnWOtPo]YouTube - Camille & The Band - Katjusha (or Katyusha)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30UtwNrDXtE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band-Lost And Found[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]gQDz1hbNh6A[/youtube]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yT6Xf-441HQ]YouTube - Universal Mind[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HhAcvlCPb4&feature=related]YouTube - Elvis - My Way (studio version)[/ame]

Post 10,000.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvJoJDUF-nU]YouTube - Divinity Destroyed "Red Reflection" (Starland 10/29/06)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-pDqsP7kyc]YouTube - Wumpscut - Crown of thorns[/ame]



I've seen much of the world
it is brutal and cruel and dark

In our kingdom wide and strong
The enemy we're sure he's wrong
He dies in fields of emptiness
He lies in fields of loneliness

We wear the crown too long
Too long for victories
We wear the crown too long
Too long for our deeds

We're wearing the crown of thorns
We're wearing the cloth of mourns





​


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGRCelgIHbk]YouTube - Steely Dan-Dirty Work[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTPPneXgdLM]YouTube - Heart - Will You Be There (In The Morning)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4ZmTz3wIPc]YouTube - STAIND - Believe[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtqGoHouoE0&feature=PlayList&p=BC82C449FEDDA518&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13]YouTube - Ladytron - Destroy Everything You Touch[/ame]



Destroy everything you touch today
Destroy me this way
Anything that may desert you
So it cannot hurt you

You only have to look behind you
At who's underlined you
Destroy everything you touch today
Destroy me this way

Everything you touch you don't feel
Do not know what you steal
Shakes your hand
Takes your gun
Once you are out of the sun

What you touch you don't feel
Do not know what you steal
Destroy everything you touch today
Please destroy me this way

Destroy everything you touch today
Destroy me this way
Anything that may delay you
Might just save you

You only have to look behind you
At who's underlined you
Destroy everything you touch today
Destroy me this way

Everything you touch you don't feel
Do not know what you steal
Shakes your hand
Takes your gun
Once you are on the sun

Once you touch you don't feel
Do not know what you steal
Destroy everything you touch today
Please destroy me this way

Everything you touch you don't feel
Do not know what you steal
Shakes your hand
Takes your gun
Once you are on the sun

Once you touch you don't feel
Do not know what you steal
Destroy everything you touch today
Please destroy me this way

​


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAEasqYox8s]YouTube - blink-182 - All The Small Things[/ame]

These guys are nuts...LOL


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRPlaWqO0co]YouTube - Def Leppard - Hysteria (VIDEOCLIP COMPLETE)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Sorry for the watermark on this vid.  This song for some reason really reaches deep into my soul. I love it!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjmO7jJaOvk]YouTube - VAN MORRISON - When The Leaves Come Falling Down[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmjCl1wW2r0]YouTube - Let Go - Live Houston Astrodome 1989 - Cheap Trick[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBqU8FOE0uk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxNOCl7S7lU]YouTube - Billy Joel - You May Be Right[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oESjf7xywwY]YouTube - Kiss - I Love It Loud[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Eve said:


> YouTube - Let Go - Live Houston Astrodome 1989 - Cheap Trick


I was in the Philippines and a free concert on the base.  This lead singer from Cheap trick along with some from the doobie brothers.  I was standing front right of stage just watching and listening. I wasn't jamming, dancing, or anything.  This singer leaned forward, bent down, and said to me, Smile Love.  LOL


----------



## JBeukema

Eve said:


> YouTube - Kiss - I Love It Loud


Ressurrector - This Is Halloween ft Angry Mofo


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iB9GypOQEQU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iB9GypOQEQU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> Ressurrector - This Is Halloween ft Angry Mofo



I'd never heard "This Is Halloween" done quite like that.


----------



## JBeukema

Eve said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ressurrector - This Is Halloween ft Angry Mofo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd never heard "This Is Halloween" done quite like that.
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln0aVbWzV6s]YouTube - Combichrist: What the F**k Is Wrong With You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - Combichrist: What the F**k Is Wrong With You



Would you prefer the list to be alphabetical or chronological?


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jjq5Rq4sSZc]YouTube - Black Crowes - Jealous Again[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Eve said:


> YouTube - Black Crowes - Jealous Again


nice pick, Eve.


----------



## JBeukema

Eve said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Combichrist: What the F**k Is Wrong With You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you prefer the list to be alphabetical or chronological?
Click to expand...


alphanumerical by DSM designation 



Eve said:


> YouTube - Black Crowes - Jealous Again




http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=388D63B892C27CC6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&v=clG-MoJQ2zA



to whom it may concern...
this is an attempt. an attempt to expose the realities which every woman will face at some point in her life.
as a witness to the current economic and political pressures which limit women's lives and to the horrifying
effect of these limitations i will do everything within my power to speak out against sexism racism and
violence against woman. phase one: the tension building stage she feels scared, hurt, alone, afraid. she's
embarrassed and her behavior is submissive he's jealous and his behavior is aggressive verbally abusive
arrogant, controlling she walks on eggshells pretends she ain't knowing. here comes the cycle, cycle of
violence here comes the cycle, you can't silence phase two: the violent episode stage now he's angry, out of
control with rage and he don't give a damn who gets hurt or killed he's seeing red with his eyes and his heads
filled... with fatal thoughts maybe even murder the same man who told her he would never hurt her here comes
the cycle, cycle of violence here comes the cycle, break the silence 3, 2, 1 she's on the ground, 3, 2, 1 she
gets a beat down every 11 days in this country a woman is murdered by her husband, boyfriend or live-in lover,
40% of women who committ murder do so in self-defense. think about it, then you decide. 3, 2, 1 she's got the
gun 3, 2, 1 and now it's done

  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOs4um6yLj0]YouTube - No Doubt - Ex-Girlfriend with lyrics[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc3lqFySOAc]YouTube - Emilie Autumn - Let the Record Show[/ame]



Turning tricks with absent guile
Reeling in your crooked smile
Why did I turn to you?
I only wanted a hand to pour my heart into
And now I'll bump my grind through another night
Lose my mind in another fight
Why did I turn to you?
I only gave you a chance to prove the rumors true
And now I'm paying with my
Paying with my life
I'm paying with my life
My life
My life

So let the record show
That you murdered me
In your coldest blood
With your own two hands
Don't think no one understands
It happens every day

Working life like a burlesque show
Get them off and they'll let you go
Why did I turn to you?
I only turned out to be just one more girl you slew
And now I'll bump my grind through another
Lose my mind in another
Why, why, why, why?
I only gave you a chance to prove the rumors true
And now I'm paying with my
Paying with my life
I'm paying with my life
My life
My life

So let the record show
That you murdered me
In your coldest blood
With your own two hands
Don't think no one understands
It happens every day
You're jealous, oh
You're jealous, why?
It's a simple excuse
For a complex crime
So write this on your soul
But don't waste my time

If I'm going down
Then I'm going down good
If I'm going down
Then I'm going down clean
If I'm going down
Then I'm going down
The prettiest broken girl you've ever seen
If I'm going down
Then I'm going down good
If I'm going down
Then I'm going down clean
If I'm going down
Then I'm going
The prettiest wretched whore you've ever seen

But while I breathe
I've got no evidence to prove my end
And so you'll walk away?
Nope, wrong again

So let the record show
That you murdered me
In your coldest blood
With your own two hands
Don't think no one understands
It happens every day
You're jealous, oh
You're jealous, why?
It's a simple excuse for a complex crime
So write this on your soul

And let it show
That you murdered me
In your coldest blood
With your own two hands
Don't think no one understands
It happens every day
You're jealous, oh
You're jealous, why?
It's a simple excuse for a complex crime
So write this on your soul
But don't waste my time​


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> alphanumerical by DSM designation
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=388D63B892C27CC6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&v=clG-MoJQ2zA
> 
> to whom it may concern...
> this is an attempt. an attempt to expose the realities which every woman will face at some point in her life.
> as a witness to the current economic and political pressures which limit women's lives and to the horrifying
> effect of these limitations i will do everything within my power to speak out against sexism racism and
> violence against woman. phase one: the tension building stage she feels scared, hurt, alone, afraid. she's
> embarrassed and her behavior is submissive he's jealous and his behavior is aggressive verbally abusive
> arrogant, controlling she walks on eggshells pretends she ain't knowing. here comes the cycle, cycle of
> violence here comes the cycle, you can't silence phase two: the violent episode stage now he's angry, out of
> control with rage and he don't give a damn who gets hurt or killed he's seeing red with his eyes and his heads
> filled... with fatal thoughts maybe even murder the same man who told her he would never hurt her here comes
> the cycle, cycle of violence here comes the cycle, break the silence 3, 2, 1 she's on the ground, 3, 2, 1 she
> gets a beat down every 11 days in this country a woman is murdered by her husband, boyfriend or live-in lover,
> 40% of women who committ murder do so in self-defense. think about it, then you decide. 3, 2, 1 she's got the
> gun 3, 2, 1 and now it's done
> 
> YouTube - No Doubt - Ex-Girlfriend with lyrics
> 
> YouTube - Emilie Autumn - Let the Record Show
> 
> 
> 
> Turning tricks with absent guile
> Reeling in your crooked smile
> Why did I turn to you?
> I only wanted a hand to pour my heart into
> And now I'll bump my grind through another night
> Lose my mind in another fight
> Why did I turn to you?
> I only gave you a chance to prove the rumors true
> And now I'm paying with my
> Paying with my life
> I'm paying with my life
> My life
> My life
> 
> So let the record show
> That you murdered me
> In your coldest blood
> With your own two hands
> Don't think no one understands
> It happens every day
> 
> Working life like a burlesque show
> Get them off and they'll let you go
> Why did I turn to you?
> I only turned out to be just one more girl you slew
> And now I'll bump my grind through another
> Lose my mind in another
> Why, why, why, why?
> I only gave you a chance to prove the rumors true
> And now I'm paying with my
> Paying with my life
> I'm paying with my life
> My life
> My life
> 
> So let the record show
> That you murdered me
> In your coldest blood
> With your own two hands
> Don't think no one understands
> It happens every day
> You're jealous, oh
> You're jealous, why?
> It's a simple excuse
> For a complex crime
> So write this on your soul
> But don't waste my time
> 
> If I'm going down
> Then I'm going down good
> If I'm going down
> Then I'm going down clean
> If I'm going down
> Then I'm going down
> The prettiest broken girl you've ever seen
> If I'm going down
> Then I'm going down good
> If I'm going down
> Then I'm going down clean
> If I'm going down
> Then I'm going
> The prettiest wretched whore you've ever seen
> 
> But while I breathe
> I've got no evidence to prove my end
> And so you'll walk away?
> Nope, wrong again
> 
> So let the record show
> That you murdered me
> In your coldest blood
> With your own two hands
> Don't think no one understands
> It happens every day
> You're jealous, oh
> You're jealous, why?
> It's a simple excuse for a complex crime
> So write this on your soul
> 
> And let it show
> That you murdered me
> In your coldest blood
> With your own two hands
> Don't think no one understands
> It happens every day
> You're jealous, oh
> You're jealous, why?
> It's a simple excuse for a complex crime
> So write this on your soul
> But don't waste my time​



You know, sometimes I'm concerned about you, JB.


----------



## JBeukema

Why?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vruRLnHpLfA]YouTube - Implant - We are doing fine (2001)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N1AEopQH6A]YouTube - Derek & The Dominos - Bell Bottom Blues (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> Why?
> 
> YouTube - Implant - We are doing fine (2001)



You're too upbeat and only post sappy, giddy, mushy videos.  Just ain't even right.

But since you like 'em so much ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6PKcnTGVX4]YouTube - I Like the Flowers - by Beat Boppers Children's Music[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Terry said:


> YouTube - Derek & The Dominos - Bell Bottom Blues (Studio Version)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLJJMBa0s6o]YouTube - The Aquabats - "Fashion Zombies"[/ame]​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XELpxApT8Kc]YouTube - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts - Do You Wanna Touch Me[/ame]


----------



## Terry

JBeukema said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Derek & The Dominos - Bell Bottom Blues (Studio Version)
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLJJMBa0s6o"]YouTube - The Aquabats - "Fashion Zombies"[/ame]​
Click to expand...

You didn't listen to the song and obviously too young to appreciate it.  Clapton stated this entire album was about his wife Boyd but this was the time in his life he was very much into drugs and also in love with George Harrison's wife.  

It has nothing to do with CLOTHES. *rolls eyes*


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiW_NI9stp8]YouTube - THE PRETENDERS - IN THE MIDDLE OF THE ROAD (LIVE @ LA)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V45y_CHVpMs]YouTube - Robert Cray - I Guess I Showed Her[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Eve said:


> YouTube - Robert Cray - I Guess I Showed Her


I've never heard this before.  I like the rock/blues vibe to it.  He isn't Eric Clapton on the guitar but he sure did make that guitar sing.  I enjoyed it, thanks for the turn on.


----------



## Phoenix

Terry said:


> I've never heard this before.  I like the rock/blues vibe to it.  He isn't Eric Clapton on the guitar but he sure did make that guitar sing.  I enjoyed it, thanks for the turn on.




I'd not heard it before either.  But it is good.  Found somebody's 80's and 90's rock tunes playlist.  They have good taste in music.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFNRh26TPmM]YouTube - Roxette - Dangerous[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Terry said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Robert Cray - I Guess I Showed Her
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard this before.  I like the rock/blues vibe to it.  He isn't Eric Clapton on the guitar but he sure did make that guitar sing.  *I enjoyed it, thanks for the turn on*.
Click to expand...

Can I watch?


----------



## Terry

MountainMan said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Robert Cray - I Guess I Showed Her
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard this before.  I like the rock/blues vibe to it.  He isn't Eric Clapton on the guitar but he sure did make that guitar sing.  *I enjoyed it, thanks for the turn on*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I watch?
Click to expand...

you never disappoint, MM. You have a one track mind.


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> Can I watch?



You have to buy a ticket to the chocolate wrestling match, just like everybody else.


----------



## Terry

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to buy a ticket to the chocolate wrestling match, just like everybody else.
Click to expand...


----------



## JBeukema

Eve said:


> YouTube - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts - Do You Wanna Touch Me


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaWKBD1OYPY]YouTube - Joan Jett fetish[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt70fjiyroE]YouTube - Nickelback - Animals (w/ lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSHGT9bATdc]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Hurts So Good[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Eve said:


> YouTube - John Mellencamp - Hurts So Good


This song has a great hook/jingle to it.


----------



## JBeukema

Eve said:


> YouTube - Nickelback - Animals (w/ lyrics)



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxYnpuuuCT0]YouTube - Genitorturers - Touch Myself[/ame]



Eve said:


> YouTube - John Mellencamp - Hurts So Good




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSB0dQbdu_o]YouTube - Genitorturers "Take It"[/ame]


----------



## Terry

I do not like to much of the music playing on the radio these days but I do like this song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obhdTlImFBo]YouTube - The Fray - You Found Me[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pwX-XzgcTM&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Diamond Hello Again[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]syGaFiFDH60[/youtube]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN408v2bS9A&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Frampton - Lines On My Face Live 1995[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Terry said:


> I do not like to much of the music playing on the radio these days but I do like this song.
> 
> YouTube - The Fray - You Found Me



Yep.  Me too.

Good one, Terry.


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hBbv2v0xOlA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hBbv2v0xOlA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hBbv2v0xOlA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hBbv2v0xOlA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]









[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPabKxzcy6o]YouTube - Billy Talent - Surrender[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxaBrOu3W7w]YouTube - Sum 41 - "With Me"[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNMhPQoEbJE]YouTube - beatles - help! - you've got to hide your love away[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA7iGxV6rt4]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Lodi[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

This one's just kind of fun:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq1Am8tBg_A]YouTube - Sum 41 - In Too Deep[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwQg2smopwg]YouTube - Velvet Revolver - Fall To Pieces[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have you ever seen the rain?[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX-KjkdDozQ]YouTube down for maintenance[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R6nmKjcSeU&feature=related]YouTube - I Put A Spell On You - Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_sEtNrYlC4]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Last Kiss[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKBgkiDk4zc]YouTube - Far Away - Nickelback (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_HJ_68xeoE]YouTube - Scorpions - Still Loving You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L443I7pGRE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - "Never Be That High"[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Total blast from the past...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tj9Rg3-Arg]YouTube - Ace frehley Into the Night[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Dis said:


> Total blast from the past...
> 
> YouTube - Ace frehley Into the Night



the spaceman


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD3siuHOtCQ]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - In My Arms Instead[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7PscgBUurM]YouTube - Kansas (with Roger Taylor) - Play The Game Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Meister

anyone like meatloaf???


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fAPEUWowEc&feature=related]YouTube - meatloaf-you took the words right out of my mouth[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Meister said:


> anyone like meatloaf???
> 
> 
> YouTube - meatloaf-you took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHo43B6nu60]YouTube - J. Geils Band - Freeze Frame[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujhdf9_IO4w&feature=PlayList&p=1465C4C91FA79BCD&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13]YouTube - Paul Simon - Kodachrome[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFQZjv70YhI]YouTube - April Wine- Just Between You And Me (vinyl)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiuimDNlyuQ]YouTube - Samantha Fox - Touch Me[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUxZapn9Dc0]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Nightrain (Live Era '87-'93)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PECk9A-07Pw]YouTube - The Doors - Touch Me[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBKuymi_Wkk]YouTube - Jack Johnson - Sleep Through The Static: EPK[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR3ltD7OctY]YouTube - Kevin Fowler LIVE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Video's weird but the song is very good ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMlIDl1NQbY]YouTube - Happiness Doesn't Last, "A Matter of When" by Kevin Fowler[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

At one point in this somg Jack Johnson actually says "blah blah blah" 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMyLbZuzXo0]YouTube - Jack Johnson - Cocoon[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8G9TDiqPoU]YouTube - Lonestar - You Walked In[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bsj_mwQrpA]YouTube - Pat Green - What I'm For (Acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

the original

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqJ_bb8KMV0]YouTube - U-MV152 - Pop Will Eat Itself - Ich Bin Ein Auslander[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]kcqQwBFPvn8[/youtube]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Black Water (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVyUUzj7S3Q]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Bad Medicine & Shout (Live From London '95)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oh3_q89tDw]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - what a fool believes[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bww2prhAWEA]YouTube - Jackson Browne- Running on Empty (live 1979)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0W1SoaTyDg]YouTube - SEAMUS MOORE....FLASH YOUR LIGHTS AT ME[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-kTjLiQWEI]YouTube - Warrant - Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfY77W8KNtg]YouTube - Jackson Browne - Jamaica say you will (1975)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0ryRksbQvU]YouTube - Bad Company - Bad Company Live[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSaAXDBvfho]YouTube - Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar On Me: US Version[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0ns8t9iQck]YouTube - Paradise by the dashboard light[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlzcVjzlfeI]YouTube - Howie Day - Collide[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5Vzrfkg-HY]YouTube - Modest Mouse - Float On[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1QqQ5KaNBU&feature=channel]YouTube - Modest Mouse - Dashboard[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiNHe7BUqhc]YouTube - ELVIS COSTELLO "Watching the Detectives"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq1fpN1qWv8&feature=related]YouTube - The Buckinghams - Kind Of A Drag[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECsKjaIPwTk]YouTube - The Buckinghams - Don't You Care[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmBuvYNmuWk]YouTube - Susan - The Buckinghams[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RnjWLVyMps]YouTube - Joe Cocker "The Letter" in live 1970 (MAD DOGS & ENGLISHMEN)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Intense said:


> YouTube - Joe Cocker "The Letter" in live 1970 (MAD DOGS & ENGLISHMEN)


was that leon russell at the piano? If So man was he messed up...lol


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xoke1wUwEXY]YouTube - No Matter What - Badfinger[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Terry said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Joe Cocker "The Letter" in live 1970 (MAD DOGS & ENGLISHMEN)
> 
> 
> 
> was that leon russell at the piano? If So man was he messed up...lol
Click to expand...


LOL


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzl_3HNgQws]YouTube - LEON RUSSELL - A Song for You (1971)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU8vOQNvd3c&feature=PlayList&p=57221D0026BEFE51&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7]YouTube - The Association - Windy[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Intense said:


> YouTube - The Association - Windy


This vid is proof that some songs are to be heard and not watched. LOL

They were jamming LOL


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyTe_atJg_c]YouTube - Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers - Anything That's Rock'nRoll[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_TiWXXA7kE]YouTube - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap: OVER YOU ~~~ 1968[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C86oH5RwyJg]YouTube - The Animals House Of The Rising Sun[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOpErJWSIg0&feature=related]YouTube - Original Eve of Destruction Edited for Barry McGuire[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qFs_Nh-prE]YouTube - Joe Walsh with the Eagles - Life's Been Good (Farewell Tour Live in Melbourne, Australia)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0]YouTube - The James Gang - Funk #49[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcDCvQbOdig]YouTube - Bob Seger - Against the Wind[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mRFWQoXq4c]YouTube - Bob Seger- Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc1PHk9FhIk]YouTube - sugarloaf - green eyed lady[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Listening to this on my ipod right now, Nick Lowe.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqWjyvgLYfI]YouTube - Cruel To Be Kind/Nick Lowe[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie9sY_zp9xg]YouTube - The Doobie Brothers 1996 #2-Jesus Is Just Alright[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-SI_gF9S34]YouTube - Santana - Somewhere In Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnoE98zJNFc]YouTube - Bon Jovi - I Got The Girl[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXaZmY52gHM]YouTube down for maintenance[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRhZISswW_k]YouTube - Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJqhScdbo8I]YouTube - IRON BUTTERFLY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svR3iXKTJvc]YouTube - Immigrant Song - 1972[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PU-PoUwECjI&feature=related]YouTube - Whole Lotta Love - Led Zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]9B7H_f4q2kg[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5LUG2Cz7KI]YouTube - Kevin Fowler - a matter of when[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Listening to this on the ipod right now, and loving it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd1mKaxN6EY]YouTube - U2: Sunday Bloody Sunday[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhReu6Zjmk8]YouTube - when you come down my way eli young band (live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRZumd8uFZI]YouTube - Def Leppard - Have You Ever Needed Someone So Bad[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_0XY3Z387A]YouTube - Def Leppard - I Wanna Touch U[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Some early 80s stuff now, Thomas Dolby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V83JR2IoI8k]YouTube - Thomas Dolby - She Blinded Me With Science (2009 Digital...[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWR7ILg75D4&feature=PlayList&p=86CA5A659F5F0F58&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=29]YouTube - Chris LeDoux - Tougher Than The Rest[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNF2cbW37mo]YouTube - In the sun (Joseph Arthur)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2I1tqUxGVU]YouTube - cyborg ciborg cyber cyb3r tactical sekt-damage limitation[/ame]




Damage Limitation


Tactical Sekt
Burn Process EP



I see the end of all things
I see the death of this world
We watched the sky go crimson red
We watched our children wake up dead

Each day we dig our own graves
Each day we make ourselves enslaved
Each night we dream our same dreams
Listen to our cries, listen to their screams

Cradled in the arms of a disease
Surgical insanity
Environmental catastrophe
A pointless round of damage limitation

I see the end of all things
I see the death of this world
We watched the sky go crimson red
We watched our children wake up dead

Each day we dig our own graves
Each day we make ourselves their slaves
Each night we dream our sad dream
Listen to their cries, listen to our screams

​


----------



## Xenophon

Jump to the 90s now, Nirvana.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXO3OMGKPpw[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbKKMQX9rtM]YouTube - The Dance- Garth Brooks w/ lyrics[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Xenophon said:


> Jump to the 90s now, Nirvana.
> 
> YouTube - Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit


overplayed

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XCVkqs8Tvg"]YouTube - Alice in chains - Blood tears little girl ( rare )[/ame]

AiC or Thread, the song is awesome​


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - The Dance- Garth Brooks w/ lyrics


 


One of the most profound songs ever, at least for me


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBNAFwNqNSM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

JBeukema said:


> overplayed
> 
> YouTube - Alice in chains - Blood tears little girl ( rare )
> 
> AiC or Thread, the song is awesome​


You have, without a doubt, the WORST taste in music of anyone here.

You post one lame assed obscure song after another, your head must be tilted since you have two tin ears.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoBlryfjlCc]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark: .[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Xenophon said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> overplayed
> 
> YouTube - Alice in chains - Blood tears little girl ( rare )
> 
> AiC or Thread, the song is awesome​
> 
> 
> 
> You have, without a doubt, the WORST taste in music of anyone here.
> 
> You post one lame assed obscure song after another, your head must be tilted since you have two tin ears.
Click to expand...






'obscure'?

Some of us don't simply swallow whatever MTV gives us

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysK_AZo1ql8]YouTube - 2. Andrew W.K.- Don't Ever Stop The Noise (HD)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3AoiVMQqX4]YouTube - Refused - "New Noise" Burning Heart Records[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFOqt2sNyfs]YouTube - KMFDM - Sucks[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJLOr7GAyWg]YouTube - Scum On the Earth-Porn Star Champions[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssXCBEmh2zA]YouTube - Alabama - Touch Me When We're Dancing[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Eve said:


> YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark: .


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7fxN3g5sLw]YouTube - Kiss - I was made for loving you[/ame]​


----------



## JBeukema

Eve said:


> YouTube - Alabama - Touch Me When We're Dancing


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE7lgU-9cOM]YouTube - Tina Turner - Private dancer[/ame]​


----------



## Xenophon

JBeukema said:


> 'obscure'?
> 
> Some of us don't simply swallow whatever MTV gives us


Welcome to the 21st century, MTV hasn't played music in decades.

Really, devolpe some taste.


----------



## JBeukema

Eve said:


> YouTube - Alabama - Touch Me When We're Dancing





Xenophon said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'obscure'?
> 
> Some of us don't simply swallow whatever MTV gives us
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the 21st century, MTV hasn't played music in decades.
> 
> Really, devolpe some taste.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMCQ_NWfqCA]YouTube - Taste[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1BVHP514ZQ]YouTube - Foxy Brown feat. Kelis - Candy[/ame]​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP5M2ZRinU8]YouTube - Dierks Bentley - Come A Little Closer[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICnlyNUt_0o]YouTube - Duran Duran - Come Undone[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_EIufhjHsE&feature=PlayList&p=13590B805474CA70&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=45]YouTube - Kiss - Hard Luck Woman[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fAPEUWowEc]YouTube - meatloaf-you took the words right out of my mouth[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lJFoareXeI&feature=PlayList&p=6215BB5308E08E65&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=17]YouTube - I Wish You Were There - REO Speedwagon[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfYInIWoO1k]YouTube - Journey - Open Arms[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4]YouTube - The Eagles - Love Will Keep Us Alive[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QCCz4mtd0E]YouTube - Pink Floyd-Wish You Were Here[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u2GpQzEu3Y]YouTube - no woman no cry bob marley legend[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Xenophon said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'obscure'?
> 
> Some of us don't simply swallow whatever MTV gives us
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the 21st century, MTV hasn't played music in decades.
> 
> Really, devolpe some taste.
Click to expand...

 I found out when my son was a newborn they actually play music, between 3am and 7am I believe.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fTZyyHu0RA]YouTube - Sublime - Bad Fish (Live)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpPlzeK7RM]YouTube - ELO - Telephone Line - CORRECT SYNC[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMyLbZuzXo0]YouTube - Jack Johnson - Cocoon[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Not great quality sound, but a great song just the same

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsUsrhXBzK4]YouTube - Everything I own AP - David Gate[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmuI3a9DsL4]YouTube - If Tomorrow never come[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28_unHqjVp0]YouTube - ELO-Strange Magic[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=We-bNykvQV8]YouTube - Violent Femmes "American Music" live May 18, 2006[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt1FTGVgW3o]YouTube - Scarling "We Are The Music Makers"[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61qEzmlw1vM]YouTube - Wonderful One - Jimmy Page & Robert Plant - No Quarter[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0]YouTube - Slow Ride- Foghat (Full Version)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcsJ7FCsRtQ]YouTube - Miley Cyrus - Party In The USA &+ Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh3gGQfyVyw&feature=PlayList&p=C619CA8A7E40467A&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Kevin Rudolf - Let It Rock[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Saturday night I was downtown
Working for the FBI
Sitting in a nest of bad men
Whiskey bottles piling high

Bootlegging boozer on the west side
Full of people who are doing wrong
Just about to call up the DA man
When I heard this woman singing a song

A pair of 45's made me open my eyes
My temperature started to rise
She was a long cool woman in a black dress
Just a 5-9 beautiful tall
With just one look I was a bad mess
'Cause that long cool woman had it all

I saw her heading to the table
Well a tall walking big black cat
When Charlie said I hope that you're able, boy
Well I'm telling you she knows where it's at
Well then suddenly we heard the sirens
And everybody started to run
Jumping under doors and tables
Well I heard somebody shooting a gun

Well the DA was pumping my left hand
And she was holding my right
Well I told her, "Don't get scared
'Cause you're gonna be spared"
Well I'm gonna be forgiven
If I wanna spend my living
With a long cool woman in a black dress
Just a 5-9 beautiful tall
With just one look I was a bad mess
'Cause that long cool woman had it all
Had it all, had it all, had it all...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ]YouTube - Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies[/ame]

With out the lyrics I cant figure out what the hell he is singing


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5IRI4oHKNU&feature=related]YouTube - The Zombies - She's Not There[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-td_dkgM0c&feature=related]YouTube - Coolio ft 2pac, Snoop Dogg & BIG - Gangsta's Paradise (NickT Remix)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id1Po8ryJrU]YouTube - Danger Danger - I Still Think About You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivFYVAntpw0]YouTube - Skid Row - I Remember You[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFRFtnTd620]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Achilles Last Stand[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arKjKhOMySs]YouTube - Just Take My Heart - Mr. Big Influences and Connections Volu[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOfaYFIHt1g]YouTube - Bon Jovi - It's My Life[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM-QsTqPpNE]YouTube - Jay & The Americans - Come A Little Bit Closer[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1-85w628oQ]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - That ain't Love, Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVNYqUBAQYg]YouTube - REO Speedwagon *All Heaven Broke Loose*[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F18EIcKhVE]YouTube - Reo Speedwagon " I Needed To Fall" From XM Radio[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63AYootBlZM]YouTube - Blue Oyster Cult: Stairway to the Stars[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-W6k_jpcuk&feature=related]YouTube - Blue Oyster Cult: Hot Rails to Hell[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY45DkaP9Ls&feature=PlayList&p=AA7BD1DECA8A82B4&index=10]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - I just called to say I love you[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5dGepZM810"]YouTube - No Doubt - Don't Speak (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnRsaHXHznQ]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Up Around The Bend[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjukZs6R6LI]YouTube - Blues Traveler - Hook[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kFWhSK1Exs]YouTube - The One You Love - Glenn Frey[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ&feature=fvw]YouTube - Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AKycxKtHLo[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNBKM5so8tQ"][/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fymw5ie9Zd4]YouTube - Do You Know What I Mean ? - Lee Michaels- 1971[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ&feature=related]YouTube - Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI&feature=related]YouTube - Bob Seger - Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## Meister

1967 vintage Kenny[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZ8k6fVe25k&feature=fvw]YouTube - Kenny Rogers & The First Edition - Just Dropped In[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05ynvt9eIBo]YouTube - Flyleaf - Again [Lyircs] [Download][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liggUDgEGlE]YouTube - Keith Urban - Tonight I Wanna Cry[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Dis said:


> YouTube - Paradise by the dashboard light



You shouldn't post Def Leppard and then MeatLoaf right after.  Cuz I can't rep for both right away.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XjY2m0bAaU&feature=PlayList&p=E3A5B8132CD24139&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Pigs (Three Different Ones)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03olNV3VlXo]YouTube - Whatever It Is - Zac Brown Band[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyINkIcgW-A]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY9HfOfG6h0&feature=related]YouTube - Dr.Dre & Eminem - Forgot About Dre[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSCdqwHwTzo]YouTube - D12 Fet. Eminem - Purple Pills (Explitic)[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxP2bQaGs8c]YouTube - Hybrasil - When I'm Yawning[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_pZFciPrI8]YouTube - Journey - Stone In Love - Live in 1981[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5y4H6slgj0]YouTube - metallica - Crash Course in Brain Surgery - Garage Days Re-R[/ame]


----------



## Dis

driveby said:


> YouTube - metallica - Crash Course in Brain Surgery - Garage Days Re-R



Daaaaaaaaaaaaamn.  

(Is it bad that I have that on vinyl from my teen years?  Except.. I have "Re-visited"; not "RE Re-visited)


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mguzKze1sYo]YouTube - MASON WILLIAMS - CLASSICAL GAS[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgIC6KOFySk]YouTube - Jose Feliciano - Flight of The Bumble Bee - Guitar[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaZim6ybvdA]YouTube - Donna Summer McArthur Park[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO0fmkSA80o]YouTube - The legend of 1900-piano scenes Duel part 2[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKIrqC2QUvg&feature=fvw]YouTube - Jose Feliciano - California Dreamin'[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXBLHTq390k]YouTube - Tequila (The Ventures)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rrMZcCfCm8]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band - Jessica[/ame]


----------



## namvet

Original by B. W. Stevenson in 1973. made the top 10


[youtube]K740wD2LZ5Y[/youtube]



Brooks & Dunn remake

[youtube]wUj7eJrnuSM[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

Intense said:


> YouTube - The legend of 1900-piano scenes Duel part 2



That is a great clip....


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLRLhV9U0kQ]YouTube - Aerosmith - Pink[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]ft-1OZafqe4[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DmpM8DMZ9E]YouTube - Cheap Trick "I Want You To Want Me"[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB3VTX0pxoE]YouTube - R.E.M Losing my religion.[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnpPYUG4oc4&feature=related]YouTube - Jan Hammer feat TQ - Crockett's Theme 2006[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvlE14cM-zk]YouTube - Waylon Jennings - Good Hearted Woman[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6C8buGnZDvU]YouTube - Third Eye Blind- I Want You[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0]YouTube - Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2 U[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> YouTube - Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2 U



I should neg rep you for THAT.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2AJvhrAlRM]YouTube - "Fire on the Mountain" - The Marshall Tucker Band[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uO2R7nONJA]YouTube - Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2 U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should neg rep you for THAT.
Click to expand...

go right ahead. I dare you!


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SP60n9v2YM&feature=PlayList&p=53AA61C8367A9F66&index=0]YouTube - VAN MORRISON - Brown Eyed Girl[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny's favorite group of all time!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoWcpafo1Zs]YouTube - Enya - It's In The Rain[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2 U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should neg rep you for THAT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go right ahead. I dare you!
Click to expand...


Pffft ...  Youneed more rep to be worthy.  Am I the only one that reps you around here, or what?


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny's favorite group of all time!
> YouTube - Enya - It's In The Rain



Who the fuck is THAT?  Looks like one of my neighbors.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gcds0xLgXA&feature=PlayList&p=CD6FCA2120031024&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=42]YouTube - Clint Black- Like The Rain[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should neg rep you for THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> go right ahead. I dare you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pffft ...  Youneed more rep to be worthy.  Am I the only one that reps you around here, or what?
Click to expand...

pffft yourself! My rep has gone up a few points in the last few days and you haven't repped me in a week. I guess I am loosing my game.
I also most of been kicked out of your harem?


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Pffft ...  Youneed more rep to be worthy.  Am I the only one that reps you around here, or what?



*raises hand*

I rep her on a regular basis.


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> go right ahead. I dare you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft ...  Youneed more rep to be worthy.  Am I the only one that reps you around here, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pffft yourself! My rep has gone up a few points in the last few days and you haven't repped me in a week. I guess I am loosing my game.
> I also most of been kicked out of your harem?
Click to expand...



Oh shit!  LMFAO!  

Good one, friggin wench.  I'll rep you for that.  Ass.


----------



## Luissa

Eve said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft ...  Youneed more rep to be worthy.  Am I the only one that reps you around here, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *raises hand*
> 
> I rep her on a regular basis.
Click to expand...

I told you Gunny was mean to me.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07_rnlBezQg]YouTube - John Anderson Swingin'[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft ...  Youneed more rep to be worthy.  Am I the only one that reps you around here, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *raises hand*
> 
> I rep her on a regular basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you Gunny was mean to me.
Click to expand...



Oh shut up already.


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MxkpCe4Iv4&feature=related]YouTube - Molly Hatchet - Whiskey Man[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7J1_hZ7iM]YouTube - Alison Krauss-The Lucky One[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> *raises hand*
> 
> I rep her on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> I told you Gunny was mean to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shut up already.
Click to expand...

you can shove it Mr. Bad ass. You and your penis compensating truck!


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you Gunny was mean to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shut up already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can shove it Mr. Bad ass. You and your penis compensating truck!
Click to expand...


I could drive a smart car if it could carry ladders and tools and my penis would STILL be the same size -- more than YOU could deal with -- Ms Wannabe Badass.


----------



## Phoenix

Can we get back to the music you two?

I finally got my computer to not freeze up on me for 5 min. and this is what I find in the Music thread?  


Now, MeatLoaf anyone?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IToG3kPs7Q]YouTube - Meat Loaf & Jim Steinman - All Revved up with no Place to Go[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW2J_UZ8lQU]YouTube - Quiet Riot - Cum On Feel The Noize[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqiblXFlZuk]YouTube - Woody Guthrie - So long it's been good to know you[/ame]

My kids are learning "This Land is Your Land" in school. We looked up the youtube and I ran across this.


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> Can we get back to the music you two?
> 
> I finally got my computer to not freeze up on me for 5 min. and this is what I find in the Music thread?
> 
> 
> Now, MeatLoaf anyone?
> YouTube - Meat Loaf & Jim Steinman - All Revved up with no Place to Go



But ... but ... SHE started it ....


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMFYs3gfgis]YouTube - ~THIN LIZZY~ JAILBREAK[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elZs9SkiOZs&NR=1]YouTube - Brad Paisley & Alison Krauss - Whiskey Lullaby (live)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GyOgVFDocs]YouTube - Lynard Skynard Gimme Three Steps Live[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Brad Paisley & Alison Krauss - Whiskey Lullaby (live)


 

That is beautiful


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNTji0T1PTI[/ame]

Sorry, the live version is crap.


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shut up already.
> 
> 
> 
> you can shove it Mr. Bad ass. You and your penis compensating truck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could drive a smart car if it could carry ladders and tools and my penis would STILL be the same size -- more than YOU could deal with -- Ms Wannabe Badass.
Click to expand...

 I didn't know you were such a comedian.
and you are the wannabe!


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJdkCs5RdQg&feature=PlayList&p=F38841175BA5D749&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5]YouTube - Hurricane Smith - "Oh Babe, What Would You Say?"[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PScmRiaZhwk]YouTube - Dead Kennedys-Police Truck[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get back to the music you two?
> 
> I finally got my computer to not freeze up on me for 5 min. and this is what I find in the Music thread?
> 
> 
> Now, MeatLoaf anyone?
> YouTube - Meat Loaf & Jim Steinman - All Revved up with no Place to Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ... but ... SHE started it ....
Click to expand...


I don't care who started it, I'm finishing it.

Now go to your room!


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TGs3R4tmLw]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Bed Of Roses: No Dunes[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Dogbert said:


> YouTube - Dead Kennedys-Police Truck


 
That sounds like the "Butthole Surfers" LOL


----------



## Luissa

Eve said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get back to the music you two?
> 
> I finally got my computer to not freeze up on me for 5 min. and this is what I find in the Music thread?
> 
> 
> Now, MeatLoaf anyone?
> YouTube - Meat Loaf & Jim Steinman - All Revved up with no Place to Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ... but ... SHE started it ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care who started it, I'm finishing it.
> 
> Now go to your room!
Click to expand...

but I dont wanna!

and he totally started it.


----------



## PixieStix

Geez, I wish you guys would pipe down I am trying to listen to the music


----------



## Modbert

PixieStix said:


> That sounds like the "Butthole Surfers" LOL



 It may.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ7pgElCPXE]YouTube - Dead Kennedys-Too Drunk To Fuck[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> But ... but ... SHE started it ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care who started it, I'm finishing it.
> 
> Now go to your room!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but I dont wanna!
> 
> and he totally started it.
Click to expand...


A classic example of why my maturity is desperately needed here.


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> But ... but ... SHE started it ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care who started it, I'm finishing it.
> 
> Now go to your room!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but I dont wanna!
> 
> and he totally started it.
Click to expand...


*sigh*

Do you need further time out, young lady?


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care who started it, I'm finishing it.
> 
> Now go to your room!
> 
> 
> 
> but I dont wanna!
> 
> and he totally started it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A classic example of why my maturity is desperately needed here.
Click to expand...


 shut ya mouth boy!


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get back to the music you two?
> 
> I finally got my computer to not freeze up on me for 5 min. and this is what I find in the Music thread?
> 
> 
> Now, MeatLoaf anyone?
> YouTube - Meat Loaf & Jim Steinman - All Revved up with no Place to Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ... but ... SHE started it ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care who started it, I'm finishing it.
> 
> Now go to your room!
Click to expand...


Wait ... who else is getting sent to my room?


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I dont wanna!
> 
> and he totally started it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A classic example of why my maturity is desperately needed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shut ya mouth boy!
Click to expand...


I sense my command of the situation is taking hold.


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care who started it, I'm finishing it.
> 
> Now go to your room!
> 
> 
> 
> but I dont wanna!
> 
> and he totally started it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A classic example of why my maturity is desperately needed here.
Click to expand...


Oh sure ...


----------



## Luissa

I want to come! 
oh! wait, nevermind.


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> A classic example of why my maturity is desperately needed here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shut ya mouth boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense my command of the situation is taking hold.
Click to expand...


I have a bridge I want to sale you!


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care who started it, I'm finishing it.
> 
> Now go to your room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait ... who else is getting sent to my room?
Click to expand...


Don't even try that innocent look.  It doesn't work on me.


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYKJuDxYr3I]YouTube - Simon and Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water (Live 1969)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5Ts4M3irWM]YouTube - Johnny Cash, Live@ S.Quentin - Folsom Prison Blues[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> shut ya mouth boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense my command of the situation is taking hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a bridge I want to sale you!
Click to expand...


see-I KNEW I could talk you into parting with that bridge---good girl !


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care who started it, I'm finishing it.
> 
> Now go to your room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait ... who else is getting sent to my room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't even try that innocent look.  It doesn't work on me.
Click to expand...


but ...


----------



## Luissa

Eve said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care who started it, I'm finishing it.
> 
> Now go to your room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait ... who else is getting sent to my room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't even try that innocent look.  It doesn't work on me.
Click to expand...

I want someone to come to my room too!


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even try that innocent look.  It doesn't work on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ...
Click to expand...


No "buts".  To your room.


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> I want to come!
> oh! wait, nevermind.



You just want to torture me or something equally as evil.  Ya already got me sent to my room, dammit.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irp8CNj9qBI]YouTube - Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even try that innocent look.  It doesn't work on me.
> 
> 
> 
> I want someone to come to my room too!
Click to expand...


Ducky?  Oh, ducky!

Luissa wants a roomie.


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even try that innocent look.  It doesn't work on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No "buts".  To your room.
Click to expand...


----------



## PixieStix

Luissa said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait ... who else is getting sent to my room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even try that innocent look. It doesn't work on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want someone to come to my room too!
Click to expand...


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to come!
> oh! wait, nevermind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just want to torture me or something equally as evil.  Ya already got me sent to my room, dammit.
Click to expand...

don't give me ideas!


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> No "buts".  To your room.
Click to expand...


That's better.


----------



## PixieStix

Eve said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even try that innocent look. It doesn't work on me.
> 
> 
> 
> I want someone to come to my room too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ducky? Oh, ducky!
> 
> Luissa wants a roomie.
Click to expand...

 
Luissa wants Roomy?


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s332Tt0zxYs]YouTube - The Beatles - Free as a Bird (1977/1995)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

PixieStix said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want someone to come to my room too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky? Oh, ducky!
> 
> Luissa wants a roomie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luissa wants Roomy?
Click to expand...


----------



## Luissa

PixieStix said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want someone to come to my room too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky? Oh, ducky!
> 
> Luissa wants a roomie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luissa wants Roomy?
Click to expand...

 don't tell anyone, it was suppose to be a secret.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd-op21k1es&feature=PlayList&p=39108CB46F2C985D&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=31]YouTube - Orleans - Dancin' In The Moonlight[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbR_4gNsBIg]YouTube - Cobra Starship's Hot Mess[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even try that innocent look.  It doesn't work on me.
> 
> 
> 
> I want someone to come to my room too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ducky?  Oh, ducky!
> 
> Luissa wants a roomie.
Click to expand...


hopefully not all night again---the snoring drove me crazy last time and she forgets to flush


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> No "buts".  To your room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's better.
Click to expand...


Yes, ma'am.


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want someone to come to my room too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky?  Oh, ducky!
> 
> Luissa wants a roomie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hopefully not all night again---the snoring drove me crazy last time and she forgets to flush
Click to expand...


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn481KcjvMo]YouTube - Kenny Rogers - The Gambler[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want someone to come to my room too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky?  Oh, ducky!
> 
> Luissa wants a roomie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hopefully not all night again---the snoring drove me crazy last time and she forgets to flush
Click to expand...

a lady doesn't snore or poop!


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky?  Oh, ducky!
> 
> Luissa wants a roomie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully not all night again---the snoring drove me crazy last time and she forgets to flush
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a lady doesn't snore or poop!
Click to expand...


well hey---sign me up for one then


----------



## Phoenix

C'mon - everybody crank it and yell.

Or think about it and pretend you're yelling ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjnI54xlNp0]YouTube - Billy Idol - Rebel Yell[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKkmFEmjQ5I]YouTube - Big and Rich's - Jon Rich "Save a horse, ride a cowboy"[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_yG2JN2304&feature=channel_page]YouTube - Wizard of Oz Medley[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> C'mon - everybody crank it and yell.
> 
> Or think about it and pretend you're yelling ...
> 
> YouTube - Billy Idol - Rebel Yell



hey  hey----you--the loud one---


----------



## PixieStix

Eve said:


> C'mon - everybody crank it and yell.
> 
> Or think about it and pretend you're yelling ...
> 
> YouTube - Billy Idol - Rebel Yell


 
And that is with a REBEL YELL!!!!


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l38YXrGJxx0&feature=PlayList&p=AF7B22AAE6B8EE04&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=65]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Touch of Grey 11-3-91[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJBoHa3GArA]YouTube - Billy Joel - Only The Good Die Young[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> hey  hey----you--the loud one---



what?


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LLaeRUsWr0]YouTube - Heart - These Dreams (1985)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA]YouTube - Eric Clapton - Layla[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7G0KUSoUJc]YouTube - Billy Joel - The Longest Time (1983).avi[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ounJsqomcv8]YouTube - Billy Joel - Just the way you are[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hitMpM-P-Bs]YouTube - Green Day - Basket Case music video (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCyKcwvV5gE]YouTube - Billy Joel-Piano Man[/ame]

It's 9 o'clock on a Saturday. Regular crowd shuffles in.

Such a great song. Easily his best.


----------



## Gunny

Hey!  They made one about me ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB8Nkn3Xjes&feature=related]YouTube - "Toes" Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FIOjLwwj-U]YouTube - Styx- Babe[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Hey!  They made one about me ...
> 
> YouTube - "Toes" Music Video


I love the shorts!

are you saying you have a pair like that?


----------



## PixieStix

Dogbert said:


> YouTube - Billy Joel-Piano Man
> 
> It's 9 o'clock on a Saturday. Regular crowd shuffles in.
> 
> Such a great song. Easily his best.


 
Well, it is almost 1am here, I am suppose to be sleeping. 

Nighty all
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtTHsBlhdxo]YouTube - Sia - I go to sleep[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  They made one about me ...
> 
> YouTube - "Toes" Music Video
> 
> 
> 
> I love the shorts!
> 
> are you saying you have a pair like that?
Click to expand...


I'm not talking to you.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__nWoN13CJ0]YouTube - Tomorrow Never Knows[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> Hey! They made one about me ...
> 
> YouTube - "Toes" Music Video


 

Nice belly bump


----------



## Gunny

PixieStix said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! They made one about me ...
> 
> YouTube - "Toes" Music Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice belly bump
Click to expand...


LMAO!  I don't have one.


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  They made one about me ...
> 
> YouTube - "Toes" Music Video
> 
> 
> 
> I love the shorts!
> 
> are you saying you have a pair like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not talking to you.
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfzqIMLO42s]YouTube - Duice "Dazzy Duks" (i.e. daisy dukes) 1993[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the shorts!
> 
> are you saying you have a pair like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfzqIMLO42s]YouTube - Duice "Dazzy Duks" (i.e. daisy dukes) 1993[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## Luissa

If you can shake your butt like that I will do anything you want.


----------



## Phoenix

PixieStix said:


> Well, it is almost 1am here, I am suppose to be sleeping.
> 
> Nighty all
> YouTube - Sia - I go to sleep




'Night Pixie.


----------



## Luissa

good night pixie
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egX9N8yOgaU]YouTube - Goodnight Sweetheart Goodnight[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh1dAgoa3Bc&feature=related]YouTube - Blue velvet - Bobby Vinton[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIUlWZHlXSc]YouTube - Roses Are Red (My Love) - BOBBY VINTON (1962)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY048TgHUBc&feature=related]YouTube - Mr. lonely[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEIDep_UMmk]YouTube - Bobby Darin sings "Beyond the Sea"[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnLIXNWK8CY&feature=related]YouTube - Bobby Darin - Dream Lover[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE9AwR0awVQ]YouTube - Roy Orbison - Crying[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-oiH0V1sBU]YouTube - Danny and the Juniors- At the Hop (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33Q61brJ9mc&feature=related]YouTube - Roy Orbison - In Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqUG6YBgLAw]YouTube - Little Anthony - Tears On My Pillow[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]FPE5kWbTPIM[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

Hmmm ... methinks there's a tribute to a classic movie in this video ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2bg0vADb7I]YouTube - Bon Jovi Say It Isn't So[/ame]


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Soundgarden - "Jesus Christ Pose"


----------



## namvet

[youtube]7QSyaBHr1jU[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpX0dtVAmPU]YouTube - The Randy Rogers Band Somebody Take me Home[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2r0Xmkw7Co]YouTube - Tim McGraw - It's A Business Doing Pleasure With You [ New Video + Download ][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5Bd0ufRGQo]YouTube - Big Green Tractor- Jason Aldean[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFr4pj20fPM]YouTube - Trailer Choir-Rockin The Beer Gut (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## namvet

Eve said:


> YouTube - Trailer Choir-Rockin The Beer Gut (Official Music Video)




[youtube]fGGCnnxYqBs[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHpMJwOfVIc]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Buy Myself a Chance[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJChpru3HQQ]YouTube - Randy Rogers - New Song (Whole Lot Better)[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr3Qgbk-gBQ&feature=related]YouTube - Pink Floyd Money Original Video 1974[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9CWJa9yK7I]YouTube - The Who - Whos' Next - Baba O' Riley[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDbAtWpoA6k&feature=related]YouTube - The Who - Love reign over me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYPcY15JaWY]YouTube - George Thorogood - Bad to The Bone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysXMAOgEIq4]YouTube - George Thorogood I Drink Alone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs]YouTube - one borboun one scotch one beer[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]aC-tIJ9cgIY[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

Intense said:


> YouTube - George Thorogood I Drink Alone



No you don't ... and you're late.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqU9Mu3JSm8]YouTube - Def Leppard - Rock On[/ame]
Sorry embedded


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoBlryfjlCc&feature=fvst]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark: .[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkBXGnwVuyw]YouTube - funky cold medina- tone loc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> YouTube - funky cold medina- tone loc



Oh wow!  That's a blast from the past!


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKIfvUy8Cng]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - "Say You Love Me Or Say Goodnight"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu8Xqk7ZdBc]YouTube - Chicago- Just You 'n' Me "Live" (1974)[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1eFi4p_m3K4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1eFi4p_m3K4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

Egads!!!

I remember dressing and wearing my hair like that.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0FawK4G_AY]YouTube - Savatage- "Somewhere in Time" & "Believe"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEu1t4oeR7E]YouTube - Alabama - "The Closer You Get" Music Video[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Ka-rGmXr7A&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Ka-rGmXr7A&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Ka-rGmXr7A&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Ka-rGmXr7A&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]





> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


Bummer, ducky.


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Ka-rGmXr7A&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Ka-rGmXr7A&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bummer, ducky.
Click to expand...


no sweat-- I know you waste it on others


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Ka-rGmXr7A&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Ka-rGmXr7A&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bummer, ducky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no sweat-- I know you waste it on others
Click to expand...


I'll have you know *I* am NOT a waste. 

My psychotherapist says I'm just misunderstood.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-tqgNoEB0Q]YouTube - Lonestar - When Cowboys Didn't Dance[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer, ducky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no sweat-- I know you waste it on others
Click to expand...


Uh-huh.

Like you don't get your fair share.  When you're here and actually post, rather than just harassing me, that is.


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> I'll have you know *I* am NOT a waste.
> 
> My psychotherapist says I'm just misunderstood.



I thought it was "spirited", "free-thinking" and "prone to getting into trouble"?


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer, ducky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no sweat-- I know you waste it on others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-huh.
> 
> Like you don't get your fair share.  When you're here and actually post, rather than just harassing me, that is.
Click to expand...


Probably gets most of it from me.


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have you know *I* am NOT a waste.
> 
> My psychotherapist says I'm just misunderstood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was "spirited", "free-thinking" and "prone to getting into trouble"?
Click to expand...


Ummm .... yeah .... that .....


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Probably gets most of it from me.



Copycat.


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Ummm .... yeah .... that .....



Mmmhmmm ... good thing you didn't go for the angelic look again ...


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfwFpRnOeGg]YouTube - The Zombies - Time of the Season (HD) (MolotovTV)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O8inV7hZErM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O8inV7hZErM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNwT5jXcGD0]YouTube - Conway Twitty--I'd Love To Lay You Down[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXd5J77GVQE]YouTube - Lonestar Just The Tequila Talking[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZKyEyxwqS2c&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZKyEyxwqS2c&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2WSiu0V0Lw]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Drift off to Dream (live acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nGRXe_e5S1Y&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nGRXe_e5S1Y&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/54PV2_b4-ow&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/54PV2_b4-ow&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GNhdQRbXhc]YouTube - Meat Loaf - I would do anything for love[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P4p7prURvIk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P4p7prURvIk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yucqyRaB8bA]YouTube - Dixie Chicks - Cowboy Take Me Away[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTPko-aXvJM]YouTube - Meat Loaf: Literal Video Version (Anything For Love)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b53EbA1NBRk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b53EbA1NBRk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b53EbA1NBRk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b53EbA1NBRk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Hey dillo ... you stuck in black and white tonight, or what?


----------



## dilloduck

Gunny said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b53EbA1NBRk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b53EbA1NBRk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dillo ... you stuck in black and white tonight, or what?
Click to expand...


I was raised on it----ok dammit here ya go

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dipFMJckZOM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dipFMJckZOM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFLCGPXS1gs]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - Yester me Yester you Yesterday[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ALVjwR3dFE8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ALVjwR3dFE8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPpnvNlywP8]YouTube - The Flying Burrito Brothers - Colorado[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tbgv8PkO9eo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tbgv8PkO9eo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mSZcK48cTiU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mSZcK48cTiU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUZg6VHfcLM]YouTube - Yardbirds perform "Shape of Things"[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c-rTkqn-4qg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c-rTkqn-4qg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

Perfect for the long drawn out day I had.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hZQzbjU3z0]YouTube - Daniel Powter Bad day[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pudOFG5X6uA]YouTube - REM Everybody Hurts[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-xQoNDFwlE]YouTube - The Band - The Weight (Live-1970)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> Perfect for the long drawn out day I had.
> YouTube - Daniel Powter Bad day



aw cmon woman--get your second wind !!

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qMG8VeF-EPg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qMG8VeF-EPg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXAihL9zh7c&feature=related]YouTube - R.E.M - Man On The Moon ORIGINAL[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for the long drawn out day I had.
> YouTube - Daniel Powter Bad day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aw cmon woman--get your second wind !!
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qMG8VeF-EPg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qMG8VeF-EPg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
Click to expand...

thanks!
I have just had a shitty week but I knew I would, my birthday is on saturday and I have the worst luck around my birthday.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lJFoareXeI&feature=PlayList&p=6215BB5308E08E65&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=17]YouTube - I Wish You Were There - REO Speedwagon[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for the long drawn out day I had.
> YouTube - Daniel Powter Bad day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aw cmon woman--get your second wind !!
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qMG8VeF-EPg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qMG8VeF-EPg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks!
> I have just had a shitty week but I knew I would, my birthday is on saturday and I have the worst luck around my birthday.
Click to expand...


weird---this same shit happened last year about this time !!


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> aw cmon woman--get your second wind !!
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qMG8VeF-EPg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qMG8VeF-EPg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!
> I have just had a shitty week but I knew I would, my birthday is on saturday and I have the worst luck around my birthday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> weird---this same shit happened last year about this time !!
Click to expand...

last year I totalled my car, put my head into a windsheild and broke my nose. So yeah this same shit happened.


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!
> I have just had a shitty week but I knew I would, my birthday is on saturday and I have the worst luck around my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weird---this same shit happened last year about this time !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> last year I totalled my car, put my head into a windsheild and broke my nose. So yeah this same shit happened.
Click to expand...


That's all?  Shit, I'd done that twice by the time I was 20.  You're just a bit slow, ain't you?


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> weird---this same shit happened last year about this time !!
> 
> 
> 
> last year I totalled my car, put my head into a windsheild and broke my nose. So yeah this same shit happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all?  Shit, I'd done that twice by the time I was 20.  You're just a bit slow, ain't you?
Click to expand...


I will give you a run down what has happened around or on my birthday. The OJ verdict was on my birthday, Robert Yates death sentencing was on my birthday, my first speeding ticket was the day after, my DUI was technically the day after because it was 1am. I got in the accident last year, and then one other thing happened that I do not speak about.
I have nothing planned this year, I am staying home.


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> last year I totalled my car, put my head into a windsheild and broke my nose. So yeah this same shit happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all?  Shit, I'd done that twice by the time I was 20.  You're just a bit slow, ain't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will give you a run down what has happened around or on my birthday. The OJ verdict was on my birthday, Robert Yates death sentencing was on my birthday, my first speeding ticket was the day after, my DUI was technically the day after because it was 1am. I got in the accident last year, and then one other thing happened that I do not speak about.
> I have nothing planned this year, I am staying home.
Click to expand...


O HELL no.  I'll be right up.  Nothing like another disaster to keep the record correct.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE&feature=PlayList&p=D2FD7A7B130D0915&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - All these years Sawyer Brown[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all?  Shit, I'd done that twice by the time I was 20.  You're just a bit slow, ain't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you a run down what has happened around or on my birthday. The OJ verdict was on my birthday, Robert Yates death sentencing was on my birthday, my first speeding ticket was the day after, my DUI was technically the day after because it was 1am. I got in the accident last year, and then one other thing happened that I do not speak about.
> I have nothing planned this year, I am staying home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O HELL no.  I'll be right up.  Nothing like another disaster to keep the record correct.
Click to expand...

 I don't want to bring you into my vortex!


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you a run down what has happened around or on my birthday. The OJ verdict was on my birthday, Robert Yates death sentencing was on my birthday, my first speeding ticket was the day after, my DUI was technically the day after because it was 1am. I got in the accident last year, and then one other thing happened that I do not speak about.
> I have nothing planned this year, I am staying home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O HELL no.  I'll be right up.  Nothing like another disaster to keep the record correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't to bring you into my vortex!
Click to expand...


you cant' say "vortex" here.


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you a run down what has happened around or on my birthday. The OJ verdict was on my birthday, Robert Yates death sentencing was on my birthday, my first speeding ticket was the day after, my DUI was technically the day after because it was 1am. I got in the accident last year, and then one other thing happened that I do not speak about.
> I have nothing planned this year, I am staying home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O HELL no.  I'll be right up.  Nothing like another disaster to keep the record correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't to bring you into my vortex!
Click to expand...


Pffft  Your vortex is piddly shit.  I can fuck up anything and specialize in relationships.


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> O HELL no.  I'll be right up.  Nothing like another disaster to keep the record correct.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't to bring you into my vortex!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you cant' say "vortex" here.
Click to expand...


True that.  Guess I need to punish her, huh?


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't to bring you into my vortex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cant' say "vortex" here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True that.  Guess I need to punish her, huh?
Click to expand...

 yes sir, may I have another!


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> O HELL no.  I'll be right up.  Nothing like another disaster to keep the record correct.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't to bring you into my vortex!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pffft  Your vortex is piddly shit.  I can fuck up anything and specialize in relationships.
Click to expand...

but I bet we would have some fun!


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> you cant' say "vortex" here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True that.  Guess I need to punish her, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir, may I have another!
Click to expand...


You've been a bad girl.  Go to my room.


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't to bring you into my vortex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft  Your vortex is piddly shit.  I can fuck up anything and specialize in relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but I bet we would have some fun!
Click to expand...


Every think that THAT might be the damned problem?


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> True that.  Guess I need to punish her, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> yes sir, may I have another!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been a bad girl.  Go to my room.
Click to expand...

but..... okay!


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE&NR=1]YouTube - Neil Young - Heart Of Gold[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft  Your vortex is piddly shit.  I can fuck up anything and specialize in relationships.
> 
> 
> 
> but I bet we would have some fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every think that THAT might be the damned problem?
Click to expand...


That is why I am not going out on my bday, I am waiting a week!


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I bet we would have some fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every think that THAT might be the damned problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why I am not going out on my bday, I am waiting a week!
Click to expand...


No fukkin way.  I'm coming up there.  Somebody's got to get you in trouble and I'm good at it.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joT-B9apWQU&feature=PlayList&p=894F931D4F4065F8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=28]YouTube - Cross Canadian Ragweed - Sick And Tired[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every think that THAT might be the damned problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I am not going out on my bday, I am waiting a week!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No fukkin way.  I'm coming up there.  Somebody's got to get you in trouble and I'm good at it.
Click to expand...

why am I scared right now?


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I am not going out on my bday, I am waiting a week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fukkin way.  I'm coming up there.  Somebody's got to get you in trouble and I'm good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why am I scared right now?
Click to expand...




You should be.  As of Monday, I'm homeless.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP5M2ZRinU8&feature=related]YouTube - Dierks Bentley - Come A Little Closer[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqrogegV1lw&NR=1]YouTube - Billy Currington - People Are Crazy: Closed-Captioned[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THBtNhY1myk&feature=PlayList&p=18D85469194ACCD4&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=42]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - Anything But Mine[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I am addicted to this song right now!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5rhhQbyYV0]YouTube - Bright Eyes - "First Day of My Life"[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNre5neZ6QI]YouTube - Soul Asylum-Runaway Train[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoFBevDhJ2w&feature=PlayList&p=1D10D4227D33C9F9&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=6]YouTube - Linkin Park - Crawling (acoustic) KROQ Christmas 2001[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD8ymBR2Ufo&feature=channel]YouTube - Cheap Trick - Surrender[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVC1iBVnKJk]YouTube - Staind "It's Been A While"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE&feature=PlayList&p=0ECA65E3E53C3E62&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNB1EUJg1-w&feature=channel]YouTube - Journey - Don't Stop Believin'[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfpIdomaFm4]YouTube - "I Am the Highway" - Audioslave[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd34vJohGXc&feature=channel]YouTube - Cake - Short Skirt/Long Jacket[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD3Hhzgqkrc&feature=fvst]YouTube - Cinderella - Nobody's Fool: Stereo Version[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF-oWhD2itE&feature=PlayList&p=32FA4593C0F37DEC&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=12]YouTube - Just A Song Before I Go - Crosby, Stills & Nash[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKp9KJu5r6w]YouTube - Crosby Stills Nash Southern Cross Just a Song Helplessly Hoping[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jal-KM4YVM&feature=related]YouTube - Special Kira Investigation Theme[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-VfoeR3oLo]YouTube - Damn Yankees - High Enough[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt50rSPw2qI]YouTube - CROSBY STILLS NASH - CATHEDRAL (1982) - HQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzN0mMx-sJg]YouTube - Spencer Davis Group - I'm a Man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4Wvxg-hV-0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c3d7QgZr7g]YouTube - Ted Nugent - Stranglehold[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzX4I6H32vQ&feature=related]YouTube - Spencer Davis Group - Georgia on My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrGw_cOgwa8]YouTube - Robert Palmer - Simply Irresistible[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFCGn_bU_kI]YouTube - Styx - The Best Of Times[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1FeEezee4s]YouTube - Night Ranger - Sister Christian: Relaid Audio[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYZ_8Amk0e0]YouTube - Talking Heads - 06 - Seen And Not Seen (Remain In Light - 1980) with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]st80MOVoi4M[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_niy2ZM5Jo]YouTube - George Harrison-Got my mind set on you[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> YouTube - George Harrison-Got my mind set on you




I'm not gonna be able to get that song out of my head now, you know ... 



So I'll counter it instead.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgWOQttdO9s]YouTube - Robert Palmer - Some Guys Have All The Luck: Explicit Footage[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXU8kCrRHJY]YouTube - The Police - Don't Stand So Close To Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyCClNPjVac]YouTube - Metallica - The Unforgiven II: Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Can't Live With Them, 

Cant Live Without Them!!!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0U5JfGYx4c]YouTube - Robert Palmer - Addicted To Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhNrrrCCTdA]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Landslide[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttOBnmXFDtQ]YouTube - Sara[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

xotoxi said:


> YouTube - Meat Loaf: Literal Video Version (Anything For Love)



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj-x9ygQEGA]YouTube - Total Eclipse of the Heart: Literal Video Version[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnlTrq6wLf0&feature=related]YouTube - Fly Like An Eagle Steve Miller Band[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXrcINvsREU]YouTube - Allman Brothers - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed - 1970[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6giiYDlqRQs]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Water Song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Used to watch Ally McBeal ... Vonda Shepard did a lot of good songs for the show ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdqOs390cFM]YouTube - Vonda Shepard - Searching my soul[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th79eL7YVMw]YouTube - Ally McBeal - Tell Him - Vonda Shepard - HD[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8UNEGO_EFg&feature=related]YouTube - Elvis Costello - Watching The Detectives[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Hsne4rqTIY]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - Someone Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEOV5vWfSgI]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band Can't You See[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2AJvhrAlRM]YouTube - "Fire on the Mountain" - The Marshall Tucker Band[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t15l2rE_RYw&feature=related]YouTube - The Outlaws....Hurry Sundown...1977[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk]YouTube - Green Grass and High Tides[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Here is a blast from the past.  For those that didn't know it, this was an anti-war song. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zurwvfj6f_0]YouTube - Jonathan Edwards - Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

90's Flashback time:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r32vw4260G4]YouTube - You Gotta Be - Des'ree[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lscp1GCjUQ&feature=related]YouTube - "Hey There Lonely Girl" Live![/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1Qo1eaWF8c]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Heartbreak Hotel 56[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Smokey Robinson wrote this song specifically for the Temptations. The Temptations came up with the background harmonies on their own.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHstlUiEaos]YouTube - The Temptations - The Way You Do the Things You Do[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBT3oDMCWpI]YouTube - Five Satins - In the Still of the Night[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]y4jINDaWKzA[/youtube]

I had the privledge to meet these guys in a bar in Vallejo, Ca  back during the war. they were awesome


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5JALwwaASg]YouTube - Elvis Presley Milton Berle Show 5 Jun 1956: Hound Dog[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]Ob6RRcw3V3A[/youtube]

BTY those legs were insured for 3.2 mil. the boobs 790K


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nrnPkVe5Wc]YouTube - Why I'm Not in a Band[/ame]


----------



## Diuretic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nOq3k0G-IE]YouTube - Toby Keith - God Love Her[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

From today's Olympics vote:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3W6yf6c-FA]Duran Duran - Rio[/ame][/QUOTE]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9BSRVyHIGQ]YouTube - The Buffalo Springfield ~ (live audio) "Nowadays Clancy Can't Even Sing" (Monterey )[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvujdzPunAQ]YouTube - Etta James / At Last[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2iPhS2XSnk]YouTube - Pretzel Logic by Donald Fagen w/ Michael McDonald[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW1YBdXd1CE]YouTube - gloria estefan get on your feet[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YanCiw4HHjg[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqyIpwhXXrk&feature=channel]YouTube - Journey - Any Way You Want It[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8N2K0NY&videos=lpmBVNnU71I&playnext_from=TL&playnext=1]YouTube - Werewolves Of London[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uozA4PQwYl0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uozA4PQwYl0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H14R4ZsMM0E&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H14R4ZsMM0E&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mIHlwWhQ2iY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mIHlwWhQ2iY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8JryQXilMj4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8JryQXilMj4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LJMnES7WoT4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LJMnES7WoT4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fGDIxcuPT7s&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fGDIxcuPT7s&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f6gDeGdQ3rM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f6gDeGdQ3rM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYPcY15JaWY]YouTube - George Thorogood - Bad to The Bone[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfyEpmQM7bw]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Proud Mary[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4rPIjWqMRc]YouTube - Hit Me With Your Best Shot (live) by Pat Benatar[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvBCl3CBMXA]YouTube - We've Only Just Begun[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4fWN6VvgKQ]YouTube - The Youngbloods - "Get Together"[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Check out the very young David Crosby. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUworKXBzdE&feature=related]YouTube - The Byrds - Turn! Turn! Turn![/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1GPTCbAtHU&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div]YouTube - The Blanks - Superman[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrZkaj37kA0&feature=PlayList&p=A247ED632EBC8F9D&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Ray LaMontagne - Trouble[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfQ3a1T5yu8]YouTube - Miss You In A Heartbeat - Def Leppard[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJExBEciu7s]YouTube - I'm your Venus, I'm your fire[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49H0IfoILwQ]YouTube - Squeeze Box The Who[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlIV2Tl4qM4]YouTube - Blood Sweat and Tears - God Bless the Child[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vAf8LwMuYQ]YouTube - The Undisputed Truth-Smiling Faces Sometimes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHXFOUQBRHE&feature=related]YouTube - IT'S A SHAME/SPINNERS[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxVLHaHUI4E&feature=related]YouTube - GRAZING IN THE GRASS/FRIENDS OF DISTINCTION[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_RHezEQt8o&feature=related]YouTube - THE CORNELIUS BROTHERS : TREAT HER LIKE A LADY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7VPWxabyNI]YouTube - Cornelius Brothers & Sister Rose, song Too Late To Turn Back Now, K-Tel remix[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp_HlNf_mjM]YouTube - Chairmen of the Board-Give Me Just A Little More Time[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz-UvQYAmbg]YouTube - MARVIN GAYE & TAMMI TERRELL "Ain't no Mountain High Enough"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dHvYB5JdSs]YouTube - Abraham, Martin and John[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVinhpzXXpM]YouTube - Whoever's Thrilling You Is Killing Me - Rufus[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7CvuadC8_c&feature=related]YouTube - Foundations - Baby Now That I Found You[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FxSM88H-G4&feature=fvw]YouTube - Shangri Las - Leader of the Pack[/ame]

Funny and good video. On a related note, Mary Weiss was easily one of the best looking woman of the era.


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9J9rTZJBmw]YouTube - Pat Benatar - Love Is A Battlefield[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnvZ-pmAeLw]YouTube - Gloria Estefan - Turn The Beat Around[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHMTolJWKBs&feature=fvst]YouTube - Counting Crows - Mr. Jones[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1WWTOdAqcA[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0jyKabLHVc]YouTube - Rolling Stones - You Can't Always Get What You Want - (Rollingtimes.org)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-pfO4GbIEo]YouTube - Gato Barbieri Straight Into The Sunrise[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkDX_SZorg8]YouTube - Malo - Suavecito[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMgYD5BgP9k[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA]YouTube - John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTqs7_9pyZM&feature=PlayList&p=193E035F833D873A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=17]YouTube - The City Mark-Almond Band[/ame]

Makes one wonder who the hell would take a Taxi to Go camping. LOL One of those Only in NY things.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWaB4ISFnbg]YouTube - James Bond: Casino Royale - Intro Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stmp3tgIKE8&feature=PlayList&p=DC4BB3FE636B931B&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Mark-Almond : New York State of Mind - Return to The City[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF1_fqAxjno]YouTube - Ellis Paul--The World Ain't Slowin' Down[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Intense said:


> YouTube - The City Mark-Almond Band[/url]
> 
> Makes one wonder who the hell would take a Taxi to Go camping. LOL One of those Only in NY things.




Of course.... To a REAL campsite....


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ]YouTube - Always Look On The Bright Side of Life[/ame]

Always look on the bright side of life  always look on the light side of life .


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Bring back the 70s. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RRzqt3TIEc]YouTube - Supertramp - Give a Little Bit, Written and Sung by Roger Hodgson[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZCtgFmQvjQ&feature=related]YouTube - bee gees - more than a woman[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viYfWqSECAk]YouTube - Beach Boys Little Honda '64[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OiOlnoyljk]YouTube - puff the magic dragon (live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjKLNSOiIZU&feature=related]YouTube - We Didn't Start the Fire[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Post 6,000 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bww2prhAWEA[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QCZ_bv9aLc]YouTube - The Beach Boys - Don't Worry Baby[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpJia1TrzL8]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - All of my love (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsua9H5-pVQ&feature=related]YouTube - Dylan, Springsteen & Jagger - Like a rolling stone (1988)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKu2QaytmrM]YouTube - Billy Joel - We Didn't Start The Fire[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU97n-HuAJA]YouTube - Bill Withers 'Lean on Me'[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v7QfCxuvLo]YouTube - Gene Kelly Frank Sinatra - "New York, New York"[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pYTOHernds]YouTube - Hank Williams - Cold Cold Heart[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]YouTube - Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1iTrCeEhlY&feature=related]YouTube - Don't Worry Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dl5hknXqXps]YouTube - Fats Domino - Blueberry hill[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV6WgRAN9FU]YouTube - The Drifters - Under The Boardwalk[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qW4C2h3lPac&feature=related]YouTube - Tchaikovsky's famous 1812 Overture Part 2[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdov2UIjUpY]YouTube - The Beach Boys - Sloop John B[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7U-7DJFgooU]YouTube - 'Bourne Identity' track by Moby[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uThnUmWRCCs[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2e1Rpn5WGs]YouTube - Paul Simon -- Cecilia[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Dudette, you listening to 4-5 minute songs every minute? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oNrreaCeDY]YouTube - Barret Strong - Money (That's what I want)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Probably the most kickass version of the 007 theme that I've heard so far.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P79cVnDmzB0&feature=related]YouTube - Moby - James Bond Theme[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Moby? 

The best Bond Theme in a long time:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWaB4ISFnbg]YouTube - James Bond: Casino Royale - Intro Song[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dogbert said:


> Moby?
> 
> The best Bond Theme in a long time:
> 
> YouTube - James Bond: Casino Royale - Intro Song



Yeah, Moby. He did the traditional every-movie 007 song, not one that written for one movie only. It kicks ass, and the best take I've heard on it. 

But I agree with you that Chris Cornell's movie-specific theme song has been the best so far.


----------



## Modbert

It was, the best probably since:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RZKHQnReig]YouTube - Paul McCartney - Wings - Live and Let Die[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWizsN5YglU]YouTube - Def Leppard Music Video - Torn to Shreds[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNm7OTzIoAw]YouTube - Cheap Trick - Tonight It's You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpA9qoO2pyA]YouTube - HEART-I DIDN'T WANT TO NEED YOU.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oD4Myw9hMl4]YouTube - Elton John - Sad Songs (Say So Much)[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

You inspired me:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lXOuZgm_eY]YouTube - Elton John- Levon[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdEQkRq_xrw]YouTube - Burn Down The Mission - Elton John (Tumbleweed Connection 10 of 10)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMCu6YgRLeM]YouTube - Michael Buble - Lost (Official Video) "Lyrics"[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

This song makes me think of my wife:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9B2tVcxD0GU]YouTube - Everything (live) - Michael Buble[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Relatively new (I think).  I haven't heard it previously in any case.  But I like it.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4toIlFUcvrQ]YouTube - Michael Buble - Baby ( You've Got What It Takes ) [ New Video + Download ][/ame]


----------



## hjmick

One of the greatest and under appreciated musicians of our time:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKKrVR9xqzs]YouTube - Brian Setzer Orchestra - MalagueÃ±a (Live Woodstock '99)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVpz9k5myno]YouTube - Brian Setzer - Americano - Live![/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2AWc0jsfLM]YouTube - Brian Setzer - The Footloose Doll - Live![/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-ZB-SzK8lE]YouTube - Brian Setzer - Guitar Rag - Live![/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA3lTf-lh6E]YouTube - Brian Setzer "Sleepwalk"[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggN-HKq3FG8]YouTube - Brian Setzer - Mystery Train - Live![/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOabXKpDfmk]YouTube - Brian Setzer - The Dirty Boogie - Live![/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eovIVF8IgE4]YouTube - Brian Setzer - Jumpin' East Of Java - Live![/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-n83crO0rY]YouTube - Brian Wilson - Surfs Up[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G2LtPvPemw]YouTube - Rock History: The Police "Message in a Bottle" 1st time live[/ame]


----------



## Diuretic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLbarC63q74]YouTube - Jane Siberry - Love Is Everything[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ANMN17-kt8]YouTube - CHAKA KHAN / RUFUS / 1974 - ONCE YOU GET STARTED / STOP ON BY[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU_XCpC6HdE]YouTube - Journey - Faithfully 1983[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFEfmbAeEDY]YouTube - Divinyls - I Touch Myself[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCmUhYSr-e4]YouTube - Otis Redding-Sitting on the dock of the bay[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntYdk62_QKs]YouTube - Harry Connick, Jr. - Hear Me In The Harmony[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcAhak0QXn4]YouTube - Two story town Bon Jovi live[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B44qAl375Wk]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Next 100 Years (live)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9NkBxxHxAc]YouTube - Christopher Cross Sailing Live[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb7GNzzIVIo]YouTube - DON HENLEY - DIRTY LAUNDRY (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

The song starts at 2:33.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XczUacW9yBc]YouTube - Billy Joel - Captain Jack [Live - 12-5-76][/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vThD7ot9oII]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Piece of My Heart [live Woodstock][/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmfrPrN1L_s]YouTube - Van Halen - Jump (live Toronto - 1995)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd1iQt7ia7s]YouTube - Toby Keith - Does That Blue Moon Ever Shine On You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIMzLgA2Z50]YouTube - Country music song "You Ain't Met My Girl" by Jeremy Castle[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx-MHXc5zGc]YouTube - Elizabeth Cook - It Takes Balls To Be A Woman[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Eve said:


> YouTube - Elizabeth Cook - *It Takes Balls To Be A Woman*



Huh?


----------



## Phoenix

Meister said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Elizabeth Cook - *It Takes Balls To Be A Woman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...


Ask ducky.  He'll explain it.


----------



## Meister

Eve said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Elizabeth Cook - *It Takes Balls To Be A Woman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask ducky.  He'll explain it.
Click to expand...


OK, I will.  I thought maybe there was a new version of woman, or evolution has changed things since my generation.


----------



## Phoenix

Meister said:


> OK, I will.  I thought maybe there was a new version of woman, or evolution has changed things since my generation.



He'll probably hit the highlights of that too ...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erRCS8BBRfo]YouTube - SHeDAISY - Lucky For You - Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i072RiHpFQI]YouTube - Def Leppard - Breathe A Sigh.[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4NMFahc9w4]YouTube - def leppard - promises[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOdWxf1tRmI]YouTube - I Want It All[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wdt5QwssWY4]YouTube down for maintenance[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCAM3C3dpIA]YouTube - Gin and Juice Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD3siuHOtCQ]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - In My Arms Instead[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5qBiuIR7ig]YouTube - Iggy Pop - Little Know it All (U.S. Version)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuns_DAwkOo&feature=related]YouTube - Phish - Stash[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUwVqorFIz0]YouTube - Dan Fogelberg - Sketches - False Faces[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]yhOKhJaM1QE[/youtube]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Faf1ch7Q9XE&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Gloria Gaynor - I Will Survive (Live 1979)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_3SVw1VX80&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Bon Jovi Dead or Alive[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADDigK8LwyE&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Etta James - At Last[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DOasai3_Vo&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - OneRepublic/Timbaland - Apologize (piano acoustic) on iTunes[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd_Fdly3rX8]YouTube - Seasons In The Sun - Terry Jacks 1974[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zbv-gxBgzQ]YouTube - Looking Glass - Brandy[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4JEmz4FoJE]YouTube - ABBA-S.O.S.[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dipFMJckZOM]YouTube - Vincent (Starry Starry Night) Don McLean[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O8G4QPBhkQ&feature=related]YouTube - Don Mclean.....Castles in the air[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwdTcoUHfkw]YouTube - bread aubrey[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk-7n1hdK3M&feature=related]YouTube - America - I Need You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oLjBafRVl0]YouTube - Dan Fogelberg - Sun~Light[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFa5E8q-940]YouTube - Bread make it with you[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcykofWTCgY&feature=related]YouTube - GLEN CAMPBELL - WICHITA LINEMAN[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Check out a young Ted Nuggent
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN2VNFpiGWo]YouTube - Amboy Dukes, The Journey to the Center of the Mind[/ame]


----------



## Setarcos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nlaJ4zPbSI]YouTube - MC Chris - Nrrrd Grrrl music video[/ame]



Nerd girl, I don't deserve you
I don't get the references you refer to
I love your Lipsmackers and your lack of perfume
I hope to get you home by curfew
WORD UP!

There's a special kind of girl that goes to my shows
And I don't mean the groupie hos
All along the front row
She's more like a wallflower
Like the one that Stryker sniped
I'm like elixir when I'm with her
'Cause I think I like her type

She might seem shy in person, it's no lie
She's always nervous
But the verdict is she's worth it
She gets crap but don't deserve it
She look like Emily Strange
Always ravin' 'bout her favs
Wanna conquer her like Kang
When you kiss like Cassie Lang

There's no way I can pronounce Neo Geo Evangelion
I can't refute 'cause she's so cute
And so I suck my belly in
X-23 and Hellion, odd couple, to be kind
She's in my heart and in my mind
And now she's in my rhymes

She's wordy and verbose
Prolific and prone to prose
Always sick and has a cold
Stuffed nose she's got to blow
I've got many cold remedies, many old enemies
I've got a girl that kick their ass like River from Serenity

Nerd girl, I don't deserve you
I don't get the references you refer to
I love your Lipsmackers and your lack of perfume
I hope to get you home by curfew
WORD UP!

Her parents are divorced
And there's often daddy issues
Try not to take advantage
While I hand her all my tissues
She hips me to the bands she likes
I couldn't be more clueless
Every word comes out her mouth
Is now on my to-do list

She's romantic, known to panic
With anxiety attacks
Literary, it's so scary
Reading Brontes back to back
She's playing Ragnarok on her mom's Magnavox
She's underneath my skin like a million nanobots

She's like Annie Potts in 'Busters
Get my freak on like I'm Egon
Say third base right to her face
And she will be like, be gone
If not now know I can wait like Lucas and the locusts
And you know this we'll by glow sticks
Stay up late, perfect the slow kiss

You can't resist Chris 'cause he helps you de-stress
While you play Animal Crossing on your Nintendo DS
Baby, if we can't be a couple
Give up on getting married
I'll remember we connected
And how it happens so rarely
(I'm serious, girl!)

Nerd girl, I don't deserve you
I don't get the references you refer to
I love your Lipsmackers and your lack of perfume
I hope to get you home by curfew
WORD UP!

Nerd girl, I don't deserve you
I don't get the references you refer to
I love your Lipsmackers and your lack of perfume
I hope to get you home by curfew
WORD UP!

Nerd girl, I don't deserve you
I don't get the references you refer to
I love your Lipsmackers and your lack of perfume
I hope to get you home by curfew
WORD UP!


----------



## Xenophon

In a 70s punk mood, so one of my all time favs.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhjKDVwQSqA]YouTube - Ramones - Sheena Is a Punk Rocker[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFYtpTot7hQ]YouTube - UP WHERE WE BELONG : JOE COCKER AND JENNIFER WARNES[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Still in the 70s, now one of the coolest albums eva, 'Silk Degrees' and the best track off it:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNrZ5aLxyVE]YouTube - Boz Scaggs - Lido Shuffle[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4m1_c_ZKGc]YouTube - Survivor - High On You[/ame]


----------



## Setarcos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT22-J8-Jmc]YouTube - Rain- Yoko Kanno with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoBlryfjlCc]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark: .[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCCO4figO-o]YouTube - Kevin Fowler Not Lovin' Anymore[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F53wK_1aYks]YouTube - Home is where the heart is--Lady Antebellum--Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf9T_RK7IA8]YouTube - Pat Green - Don't Break My Heart Again: Sweetened Mix, Closed Captioned[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsdaCHxL0fM]YouTube - Jack Ingram - Love You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMU7kFIszis]YouTube - The Letter Johnny Walker Read - Asleep At The Wheel[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsK0hz2ABbk]YouTube - The Mavericks - Here Comes My Baby[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJCtpBNsQlI]YouTube - Alison Krauss- Killing The Blues[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Some kick-ass music


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZsppOw2Mxk]YouTube - I Just Want to Celebrate - Rare Earth[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czaF7tVTfN8]YouTube - the doors- unknown soldier- live 1968[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ioCxCtHQqw]YouTube - Emerson drive's new hit song - You still own me song[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjUS4m_mF3s]YouTube - Metallica - Damage, Inc.[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EImiLjCA13g]YouTube - Emerson Drive - If You Were My Girl[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yQ9a-hJVy0]YouTube - I'm Still A Guy WITH LYRICS [HQ] im still a guy[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TViZKt-AX6E]YouTube - TINA TURNER We Don't Need Another Hero EXTENDED VERSION[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3T_xeoGES8]YouTube - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts - I Love Rock N Roll[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hXzKnVgMdU]YouTube - Barry White- You Sexy Thang[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHFK1yKfiGo]YouTube - The Doors - The end[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

A not-well-know group that my son introduced me to


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7mZkt4bP5I]YouTube - Rise Against - Swing Life Away[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4TbrgIdm0E]YouTube - Miles davis et John Coltrane - So what[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHUr1Pu5Hzg]YouTube - Winton Marsalis & The Lincoln Center Jazz Orchestra[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFaBKg5iEwU]YouTube - Aerosmith - Crazy[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TPeR8Aq6BQ]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - Here Without You: Rev 1 MTV/VH1 Cut[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3JyW_rUkYHQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3JyW_rUkYHQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sm8x38USBiM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sm8x38USBiM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOy1QJT1Zfk]YouTube - Al Stewart - Time Passages 1988[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y_Z-KlQMQtM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y_Z-KlQMQtM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Setarcos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvL11JdNBE&feature=related]YouTube - Leningrad Cowboys - These Boots[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uv11FPAfnsI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uv11FPAfnsI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUtOFtg-uI4]YouTube - Supertramp - Even In The Quietest Moments (Composed and written by Roger Hodgson)[/ame]


Even in the Quietest Moments - Supertramp

Even in the quietest moments
I wish I knew what I had to do
And even though the sun is shining
Well I feel the rain --- here it comes again, dear
And even when you showed me
My heart was out of tune
For there's a shadow of doubt that's not letting me find you too soon
The music that you gave me
The language of my soul
Oh lord, I want to be with you.
Won't you let me come in from the cold? 

Don't you let the sun fade away
Don't you let the sun fade away
Don't you let the sun be leaving
Won't you come to me soon

And even though the stars are listening
And the oceans deep, I just go to sleep
And then I create a silent movie
You become the star, is that what you are, dear? 
Your whisper tells a secret
Your laughter brings me joy
And a wonder of feeling I'm natures own little boy
But still the tears keep falling
They're raining from the sky
Well there's a lot of me got to go under before I get high

Don't you let the sun disappear
Don't you let the sun disappear
Don't you let the sun be leaving
No, you can't be leaving my life
Say that you won't be leaving my life
Say that you won't be leaving my life
Say won't you please, stay won't you please
Say won't you please, stay won't you please
Lord, won't you come and get into my life
Lord, won't you come and get into my life
Say won't you please, stay won't you please
Say won't you please, stay won't you please
Lord, don't go

And even when the song is over
Where have I been --- was it just a dream? 
And though your door is always open
Where do I begin --- may I please come in, dear?


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm5DPlNCmtk]YouTube - Born to be wild - Steppenwolf[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo3HVHd2Mys]YouTube - Anywhere the Wind Blows - Lauren Christy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAopfbrEs1Y]YouTube - Lady by Kenny Rogers[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1Xt3_V2oVc]YouTube - TED NUGENT [ WANG DANG SWEET POONTANG ] LIVE,[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EiLskdHmS8]YouTube - Patty Loveless & Vince Gill (My Kind Of Woman - My Kind Of Man (Live).[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

just watched Juno and I love this version of this song.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbMeAOTPJzM]YouTube - Sea of Love by Cat Power[/ame]


----------



## mal

Fergie is at her Hottest Trampy when she's Layin' on the Stank like on Imma be...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJYzABHRsNQ]YouTube - Black Eyed Peas - Imma Be [FULL SONG][/ame]



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6LZIZHrIwM]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - Here With Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz2cUX0CNA8]YouTube - Foreigner-I Want to Know What Love Is[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL_JmOTsYHM]YouTube - "Tell Me" by Boston[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbUsw6PvUYM]YouTube - Fear Factory-Cars[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxHE876o3ME]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Miss You[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg-bN6h3feA&feature=related]YouTube - BOSTON "FOREPLAY / LONG TIME" LIVE 1979 NJ[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYlAwvz8uwc]YouTube - Blind Melon - No Rain[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw6ZZG3UFKs&feature=channel]YouTube - Radiohead - Creep[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EfHZtCKJGY]YouTube - The Water Is Wide(Traditional)with lyrics-Karla Bonoff[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STWSTgfMruc]YouTube - Rolling Stones - paint it black[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEwtvuQOb3k&feature=related]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Piece Of My Heart (Live In Germany)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGmtmdRvMkY&feature=related]YouTube - Signs Signs, Everywhere a Sign[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNjzzDNIJWw&feature=related]YouTube - The Byrds - Ballad Of Easy Rider[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ1EVwCg47k]YouTube - The Eagles - Peaceful Easy Feeling[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f5IRI4oHKNU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f5IRI4oHKNU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3IZupZ4084&feature=channel]YouTube - Willie Nelson - 'She Is Gone'[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LwS7HWZYEYU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LwS7HWZYEYU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/62M_odE813A&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/62M_odE813A&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Give this song a go.  It's really good.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_siaYEBUHa0]YouTube - The Morning After Girls - Alone[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

This _Tears for Fears_ song (you know the song) is a quieter, softer version used in _Donnie Darko_.  The second verse, when the cello comes in,  aahhhh . . . . 

Scott Grimes, who played Dr. Archie Morris on_ ER_, sang the song in one of the episodes.  Couldn't find his version; he has a great voice.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpjKPy64NpM]YouTube - Mad world[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/29uNvGHsRlc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/29uNvGHsRlc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJMnES7WoT4]YouTube - Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8DKAVETdV7c&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8DKAVETdV7c&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ8xM83fMhU&feature=related]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Not fade away 1964[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> YouTube - Rolling Stones - Not fade away 1964



My grandpa told me about them too  !


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/InOjdeQqQFA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/InOjdeQqQFA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Rolling Stones - Not fade away 1964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandpa told me about them too  !
Click to expand...


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bLMotU8Tu9E&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bLMotU8Tu9E&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwFS69nA-1w]YouTube - Bright Eyes "First Day Of My Life"[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpmILPAcRQo]YouTube - Dirty Dancing - Time of my Life (Final Dance) - High Quality[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtkVGClqrT4]YouTube - Don't Think Twice, It's Alright - Bob Dylan[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GguFmYRryz8]YouTube - Alice's Restaurant Part 1[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfxoM6trtZE]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie /City of New Orleans[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Intense said:


> YouTube - Arlo Guthrie /City of New Orleans



That has long been one of my favorites - thanks for posting it! (Have to spread more rep before I can give it you again....dang).  I remember watching Arlo perform at folk life festivals in Washington DC...for free...those were the days.


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhYLz63csS0]YouTube - Strawberry Alarm Clock - Incense And Peppermints[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qip0xbjr0aA&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Cracklin' Rosie - Original (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOctuwTsK3c&feature=PlayList&p=3E57558D184C3970&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=72]YouTube - Dave Clark five_All to pieces bits & pieces[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE4HGlmtOcg]YouTube - fleetwood mac oh well[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Meister said:


> YouTube - Strawberry Alarm Clock - Incense And Peppermints



Strawberry Alarm Clock....ah, that takes me back - thanks Meister


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAGI5d4iUCs&feature=related]YouTube - Soolaimon-Neil Diamond[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]rDCYFshhSkQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Here's a good tune from Snow Patrol.  For some reason I thought this song was from about 10 or 15 years ago;  nope.  Guess I fell into a time warp or something.    They just used it on _Brothers and Sisters_ last week.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBRkSeYMZRo]YouTube - Snow Patrol- Shut your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

dink said:


> YouTube - Dirty Dancing - Time of my Life (Final Dance) - High Quality






> Kenny Ortega and his assistant Miranda Garrison chose the song for the finale by going through an entire box of tapes listening to each one. According to Ortega, literally the last tape that they listened to had "The Time of My Life", which they saw as the obvious choice.



Dirty Dancing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zoom-boing

Meister said:


> YouTube - Strawberry Alarm Clock - Incense And Peppermints




Aahhh, I'm about 7 or 8 dancing in Suzie S's basement!   Thanks for this!


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU]YouTube - Looking glass - Brandi you're a fine girl[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yEx4_qXjb0]YouTube - Maroon 5 - This Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maKVPe677Jc]YouTube - Keane - Everybody's Changing[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbdyrRlYR2E]YouTube - Mungo Jerry - In the summertime[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4PSju9HYwU]YouTube - Summertime Billie Holiday[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L0AC8-HVCg]YouTube - Odetta He had a long chain on[/ame]


Powerful song and powerful voice...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKeI07ga-KQ]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel- April Come She Will[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfKxmFuW_R8]YouTube - Brooks & Dunn - You're Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwWrbPwun2Q]YouTube - SHeDAISY - Passenger Seat - Official Video[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh4se9YMV3A]YouTube - J Frank Wilson and the Cavaliers - Last Kiss[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHXpnZi9Hzs]YouTube - cat stevens Wild World[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGNxKnLmOH4&feature=fvw]YouTube - Cat Stevens - Moonshadow[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojGuCttS55w]YouTube - VAN MORRISON - Tupelo Honey / Why Must I Always Explain?[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SP60n9v2YM&feature=related]YouTube - VAN MORRISON - Brown Eyed Girl[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U219P_zs7w&feature=related]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot The wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MJn99EYC4I&feature=related]YouTube - Blue Man Group - Eepybird Mentos Experiment[/ame]


LOL


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-VgW4Knb5s&feature=related]YouTube - Blue Man Group Pipes (drumbone)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynlW5_rnRVE]YouTube - Neil Young - Tell Me Why (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I know I posted this before not too long ago...but damn, I can listen to it over and over....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ufn_pUVzZBg]YouTube - after the goldrush 1978[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t00MXZKbW0M&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Young - The Trasher[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQFeuAbLHro]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Althea 03-28-81[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vw5Vcnjv5Bo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vw5Vcnjv5Bo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZlcnD__ekA]YouTube - DREAD ZEPPELIN Your Time Is Gonna Come[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_9_DnbhQsE&feature=related]YouTube - Before I'm Dead - Kidney Thieves[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVwFeQpy_Us]YouTube - Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J3SI5dRuug[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ds7m2uMKZm4&feature=related]YouTube - "Pretty"--Kidneythieves[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jyZEl8g2I7E&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jyZEl8g2I7E&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l7ruJlNoymU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l7ruJlNoymU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aP780ZV9VQo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aP780ZV9VQo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1gzbqtzzL0c&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1gzbqtzzL0c&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1gzbqtzzL0c&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1gzbqtzzL0c&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


 

That song always makes me want to dance


----------



## dilloduck

works doesn' it !


----------



## PixieStix

dilloduck said:


> works doesn' it !


 

It really does


----------



## Phoenix

PixieStix said:


> That song always makes me want to dance



C'mon Pixie - let's dance.


----------



## PixieStix

Eve said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> That song always makes me want to dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Pixie - let's dance.
Click to expand...

 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE2orthS3TQ]YouTube - Duffy - Mercy - Official Music Video[/ame]

Like the guys in this video, this is so cool


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNa551dR6Rc]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Pigs[/ame]
Pigs (Three Different Ones)"

Big man, pig man, ha ha, charade you are
You well heeled big wheel, ha ha, charade you are
And when your hand is on your heart
You're nearly a good laugh
Almost a joker
With your head down in the pig bin
Saying "keep on digging"
Pig stain on your fat chin
What do you hope to find?
When you're down in the pig mine
You're nearly a laugh
You're nearly a laugh
But you're really a cry.
Bus stop rat bag, ha ha, charade you are
You fucked up old hag, ha ha, charade you are
You radiate cold shafts of broken glass
You're nearly a good laugh
Almost worth a quick grin
You like the feel of steel
You're hot stuff with a hat pin
And good fun with a hand gun
You're nearly a laugh
You're nearly a laugh
But you're really a cry.
Hey you Whitehouse, ha ha, charade you are
You house proud town mouse, ha ha, charade you are
You're trying to keep our feelings off the street
You're nearly a real treat
All tight lips and cold feet
And do you feel abused?
.....!.....!.....!.....!
You gotta stem the evil tide
And keep it all on the inside
Mary you're nearly a treat
Mary you're nearly a treat
But you're really a cry.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Eve said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> That song always makes me want to dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Pixie - let's dance.
Click to expand...


Swoon.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCfVFxRsKQc]YouTube - Welcome To The Machine - Pink Floyd[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1eR1ni6sZK4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1eR1ni6sZK4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

(also known by my son as "life is a turtle")


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScJvQhWL7Lg&feature=related]YouTube - HighRoller by The Crystal Method[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03Z5Ai3J1ug&feature=related]YouTube - Ben Harper & Jack Johnson - Please Me Like You Want To[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9dHASa2Pt8&feature=related]YouTube - "Walk away" by Ben Harper[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXieKmlkdcc&feature=related]YouTube - Ben Harper - STEAL MY KISSES[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9i97T9cpfY]YouTube - G. Love & Special Sauce - Cold Beverage[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3aaxVGFIf8&feature=channel]YouTube - G. Love - Beautiful[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvoeeq-BH4w]YouTube - AC/DC - Thunderstruck[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abNqNYCHUHw]YouTube - AC/DC - Rock N' Roll Ain't Noise Pollution[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]GnHLgxKUsEA[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIUv3dOBbCk&feature=channel]YouTube - Rihanna - Hate That I Love You[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxCiAXJpk_4&feature=channel]YouTube - Boyz II Men - Water Runs Dry[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCZTRNFrwnQ]YouTube - SHeDAISY - Mine All Mine - Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdjCP6-cjwc]YouTube - "a summer song" by chad and jeremy lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94bL91pazq4]YouTube - THE EAGLES (one of these nights)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx8GifiNaIo]YouTube - Travis Tritt - You Never Take Me Dancing[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Kn4ASeRaPg&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG79nrkepIo]YouTube - Billy Currington - I Got A Feelin'[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3wqi5t5PbE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - One thing i know[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Very sweet song by Remy Zero.  It's been in my head for days.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbGTzJcyjGI]YouTube - Remy Zero Video - FAIR[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKS5RM6TFUE]YouTube - The Andrew Sisters - Hold Tight, Hold Tight (Want Some Sea Food Mama)[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Another song that gets stuck in my head for days on end.  Great song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOMSB7s15C8]YouTube - Audioslave - Doesn't Remind Me[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

It's all about the journey.  My favorite Cat song. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nb1Mb8QMACg]YouTube - Cat Stevens - The Wind[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

I cannot say enough about Collective Soul.  If you're not familiar with them, become so. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWD6vNnBE5M]YouTube - Never here alone[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJv5qLsLYoo]YouTube - Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Eve said:


> YouTube - Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)



that has to be one of the (GAY)est songs i've heard.


----------



## Phoenix

froggy said:


> that has to be one of the (GAY)est songs i've heard.



Yup.  It's pretty high up there on the scale.


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-HFbNhTTKQ]YouTube - meat puppets backwater[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfJu_Bom2sA&feature=related]YouTube - the Jackson 5 - I Want You Back RARE[/ame]


----------



## Setarcos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2qFIFVwFMo]YouTube - KMFDM - People of the Lie[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3ppoX4bVTQ]YouTube - Elton John - Tiny Dancer (live 1971)[/ame]


----------



## Setarcos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXcTB_iABY4]YouTube - David Bowie See Emily Play[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEhe76sPPgE&feature=related]YouTube - Bobby Fuller 4 - I Fought the Law[/ame]

When I first saw this video, I was surprised by the girls in the video.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMnjF1O4eH0]YouTube - Queen - 'Fat Bottomed Girls'[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBZDTK9Yhko]YouTube - Meatloaf - Bat out of Hell[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0OXJneDQ1s&feature=channel]YouTube - JibJab.com - Good to be in DC![/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fAPEUWowEc&NR=1]YouTube - meatloaf-you took the words right out of my mouth[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdF2zqs1bxQ&feature=fvw]YouTube - Bell Biv DeVoe - Poison (1990)[/ame]


----------



## driveby

For the gun control sissies ...........


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHXZdDIkwWI]YouTube - Rage Against The Machine- pistol grip pump[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7NQjLZvw44]YouTube - Keep Me In Your Heart- A Warren Zevon Tribute[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I miss Warren Zevon...what a talent...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKHFWpaTUmY&NR=1]YouTube - Warren Zevon-Knocking on Heaven's Door[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5ZjrGdlNDo]YouTube - Natalie Merchant - Thank You[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUZyIBJHqxE&feature=PlayList&p=19672BE7450A9994&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - BARBARA DICKSON - INTO THE LIGHT - THE WITCH OF WESTMERLAND[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98ORRVuMt2A]YouTube - For The Nights I Can't Remember-Headly[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDaGKGqpMPc&feature=related]YouTube - Marmalade - Reflections Of My Life[/ame]


----------



## Meister

A young Graham Nash

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHCcA1pG35I]YouTube - The Hollies - On A Carousel[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxn48wSiCzg]YouTube - Johnny Cash - Ghost Riders In The Sky[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs4y5si8DGs]YouTube - Charlie Daniels - Late 70's - Long Haired Country Boy[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffCmFDzaYyQ&feature=related]YouTube - Bob Marley. Jamming.[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O80b002XT0]YouTube - Elton John-Tiny Dancer[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2t4XpeEuXA]YouTube - Elton John - Indian Sunset[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxB1t2EEK0M&feature=related]YouTube - Hank Williams - Hey Good Lookin'[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pYTOHernds&feature=related]YouTube - Hank Williams - Cold Cold Heart[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsWxO0dhnWo]YouTube - Jimmy Newman - Tom Paxton[/ame]

One of the saddest songs ever written....it still carries meaning today


----------



## Coyote

John Denver also did a great version of this song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3dSFUx_Uq8&feature=PlayList&p=058477925542107C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=21]YouTube - John Denver on The John Denver Show, BBC (1973) - Jimmy Newman[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

this is the story of my life! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op7YXeUPwYs&feature=related]YouTube - Hank Williams Jr. All My Rowdy Friends Tribute Video[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcIgQWdWWag]YouTube - LOST HIGHWAY by Hank Williams[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ejwaNx2aBo]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie - Sailing Down My Golden River[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RntL-2uwt_g]YouTube - Bob Marley-"three little birds"[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjFRLOktHXo]YouTube - Bobby Darin "If I Were A Carpenter" Live 1973[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo]YouTube - Ram Jam "Black Betty"[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbAEJFCnbuM&feature=channel]YouTube - the beatles cover - norwegian wood[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMpOcmJiLJU]YouTube - Ten O'Clock Scholars[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4VCUbL7jsc]YouTube - The Jackson 5 - Rockin' Robin 1972 RARE[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbFCnDAYiG4]YouTube - The Eventuals - Just Fall Thru[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Can you dig it? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDbyOLzEyfk]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - Uptight (Everything's Alright)[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxniF0sF8c8]YouTube - The Refreshments - Down Together[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgLBf0eTIe8]YouTube - The Beatles - Rocky Raccoon Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK18aw2-fDI]YouTube - SUMMERTIME - Miles Davis[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBpLKm8vw4M]YouTube - Miles Davis - Kind of Blue 50th Anniversary[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovKkQoOfIpY]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Me & Bobby McGee[/ame]


----------



## mal

Thank GOD that wasn't Joplin...



peace...


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z-hEyVQDRA]YouTube - Metallica - Master Of Puppets With lyrics[/ame]


----------



## mal

My Favorite Metallica Ablum... Yes, Album... Of all Time.



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJw7_pFJOoo]YouTube - SHeDAISY - Before Me and You (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYojs78Tf9Y]YouTube - Dream on - Aerosmith[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-UBnjzJMQ0]YouTube - Gin Blossoms - Allison Road[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHvftcuqx6I]YouTube - BoDeans "Good Things" 4/17/09[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5Og_YsaXt4&feature=PlayList&p=EC1E89999829685C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5]YouTube - Benson Arizona - Let's have some music in here[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hKSYgOGtos]YouTube - R.E.M. Man On the Moon[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pudOFG5X6uA&feature=related]YouTube - REM Everybody Hurts[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmgJ5RowTqE]YouTube - Life is a lemon and i want my money back[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PA2LEl0GYE]YouTube - *The Cars* Drive (Who's Gonna Take You Home Tonight - Live)*[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C0wnGhDGas]YouTube - Loverboy - Hot Girls in Love[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EHWujXubNM&feature=related]YouTube - John Lee Hooker - BOOM BOOM (1966)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

This is simply awesome:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKRlU2URRGc&feature=rec-HM-rev-rn]YouTube - MICHAEL JACKSON VS JOHN TRAVOLTA[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P30OGJeJu9w&feature=related]YouTube - I'm Going Home - Alvin Lee/Ten Years Later[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTJ1hRaElyE]YouTube - Abracadabra - Steve Miller Band (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHbPD_bXaOA]YouTube - Supertramp - Breakfast in America[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fu4h4xqdJ_8]YouTube - America - Lonely people[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXh4EuJa2TU]YouTube - Help! Beatles[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UO-h8y8TgoE]YouTube - The Sun is Shining Down[/ame]

^If you have the Chance, see them Live.



peace...


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhe3vb0z7mY]YouTube - Bonnie Raitt - Angel from Montgomery (live)[/ame]


----------



## paperview

I always love this song this time of year...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBmSppk9n9c]YouTube - Dan Fogelberg - Old Tennessee[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oLjBafRVl0&feature=PlayList&p=183E4E32498FCC06&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=28]YouTube - Dan Fogelberg - Sun~Light[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTCHj8qhcjY&feature=related]YouTube - Dan Fogelberg - Nether Lands[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmBqIlXUo2A]YouTube - Where You There When They Crucified My Lord[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Setarcos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtYPJwsu1tc]YouTube - garbage-shut your mouth[/ame]



Welcome
We love you
We hate you
We love you
We want you
We need you
We wish we were like you
They say you're a saint
You're a whore
You're a sinner
That he had you
He made you
He can't live without you.

Would you confess if we asked
That you nurture the urge
To declare that it's time
To settle down
With a man of your own
You want a baby
A family
A piece of security

Shut your mouth
Try not to panic
Just shut your mouth
If you can do it
Just shut your mouth

What's your opinion of the dire situation
In our land here?
Our guest here
Of course you'll be nice here
How do you feel about god and religion?
Are you good people
Bad people
Guess it doesn't matter people.

Your place
My place
Make her bring that famous face
You got some
You want some
You wanna let me get you some
We know your music but of course we'd never buy it
It's too fake man
Right man!
We don't give a fuckin' damn

I hear you say it
Play it smart girl
Win the game love
Give 'em what they want
What they want to see and you could be a big star
You could go far
Make a landmark
What have you been reading, you smart girl?
Win the game love
Give 'em what they want
What they want to see and you could be a big star
You could go far
Make a landmark
Make a shit load
Shit load...

And the world spins by
With everybody moaning
Pissing, bitching and everyone is shitting
On their friends
On their love
On their oaths
On their honour
On their graves
Out their mouths
And their words say nothing

I waited to say something
Oh, shut your mouth
I wanted to say something
Just shut your mouth
I waited to say something
Oh, shut your mouth
I wanted to be something
Just shut your mouth

​


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro_nC-E668A]YouTube - Oak Ridge Boys Y'all Come Back Saloon[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q72gvldxoA]YouTube - Limp Bizkit - Nookie[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrFwtlMd0H8]YouTube - Limp Bizkit - Behind Blue Eyes[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYXZAAlxzOI]YouTube - Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8&feature=related]YouTube - Elton John - Your song[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=No1MvrGUXUk]YouTube - Led Zeppelin Immigrant Song Live (BBC)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOwzMYgtByQ&feature=topvideos]YouTube - Jay Sean Feat. Sean Paul & Lil Jon - Do You Remember [Full Song] + LYRICS[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YCXJcoCBGI&feature=related]YouTube - Craig David - Walking Away (US Version)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ephmK-pbZJA&feature=related]YouTube - Kathy Mattea, L&N Don't Stop Here Anymore[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI]YouTube - Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkxX-1gdMg&feature=related]YouTube - Kathy Mattea, 18 Wheels and A Dozen Roses @ Joes Pub[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEOZLQ3d1FI]YouTube - John Cale - Hallelujah[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pCTYxIsLThA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pCTYxIsLThA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bww2prhAWEA]YouTube - Jackson Browne- Running on Empty (live 1979)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jxfdDrKO8uM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jxfdDrKO8uM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZn_VBgkPNY&feature=related]YouTube - Yo-Yo Ma plays the prelude from BachÂ´s Cello Suite No. 1[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hpkitLUbeEg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hpkitLUbeEg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

Heart was awesome. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7RLyufcDHE]YouTube - Thin Lizzy - Jailbreak Live[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdTYcnUBADw]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Mary Jane's Last Dance[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqf6zeCuBrY]YouTube - Bob Dylan & Tom Petty Knockin' On Heaven's Door[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqshB63SeJU&feature=related]YouTube - Craig David - Walking Away ft. Alex Ubago (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eijc_n8tT1s]YouTube - Metallica - Unforgiven[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHXpnZi9Hzs]YouTube - cat stevens Wild World[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscPOozwYA8]YouTube - Eric Clapton/Tears in heaven[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22Mrez7ahZA&feature=related]YouTube - Screw you, We're from Texas[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Screw you, We're from Texas


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjlFBRprYXQ&feature=fvw]YouTube - Corpus Christi Bay ~ Robert Earl Keen[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdjq-55UgHc&feature=related]YouTube - eric clapton - Wonderful Tonight 1988[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91WgM6dNLTE]YouTube - New Radicals - You Get What You Give[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9RhcXzlrRk&feature=related]YouTube - Asleep at the Wheel - Faded Love[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psodrlWM8VM]YouTube - Cross Canadian Ragweed - 17[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upenR6n7xWY]YouTube - Bon Jovi - 'Blaze Of Glory'[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Riw7j9b8fM8]YouTube - Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm4iU0yx9GY&feature=channel]YouTube - Chumbawamba - Tubthumping[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT1mJ8DKT44]YouTube - Kiss - Calling Dr. Love - Live Largo, MD 1979 Dynasty Tour (UNCUT VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at4OQvNlxSw]YouTube - Kanye West - Amazing[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cqU1pFRqYE&feature=related]YouTube - Every Morning - Sugar Ray[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Dogbert said:


> YouTube - Every Morning - Sugar Ray



WTF.  You ought to be banned from the thread.


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mHe6FMs46o]YouTube - Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Dis said:


> WTF.  You ought to be banned from the thread.



 I'm just posting what songs come up on this youtube playlist. It's all 90's songs. Some of them are good. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDV4E9ldelM&feature=related]YouTube - Blink 182 - All The Small Things[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

I dislike Coldplay but do like this song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvgZkm1xWPE&feature=related]YouTube - Coldplay - Viva La Vida[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSRQCMq1gB8]YouTube - Iron Man - Black Sabbath[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVYDA5ko940]YouTube - GODZILLA Blue Oyster Cult[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqh54rSzheg]YouTube - Cream- Sunshine of Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

I've always seen this as one of the best songs about growing up and becoming independent:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhNrrrCCTdA]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Landslide[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TopkgGxGzQs]YouTube - Judas Priest - The Hellion/Electric Eye (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQVeaIHWWck&feature=related]YouTube - Moonlight Sonata[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BthCLLO-PY0]YouTube - Seals & Crofts " Summer Breeze"[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWAo7Hleb98]YouTube - The Doobie Brothers 1996 #6-South City Midnight Lady[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QP-SIW6iKY]YouTube - Enter Sandman - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## Vel

OMG They look SO young.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZzLPf_zyKk]YouTube - Kansas The Pinnacle[/ame]


And thirty years later STILL as awesome a performance as ever.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQLnseh7lWQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkbdP7sq0w8]YouTube - Kansas - Dust In The Wind[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]bi4sL8SBzTU[/youtube]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPOBMzMTP4U]YouTube - John Mayer - Waiting On The World To Change[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drCkSLihoFs&feature=related]YouTube - INXS Never Tear Us Apart (Live)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now


 
"Oh my my, oh hell yes." 

I love this song


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PScmRiaZhwk]YouTube - Dead Kennedys-Police Truck[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Dogbert said:


> I dislike Coldplay but do like this song:
> 
> YouTube - Coldplay - Viva La Vida


 
I love Coldplay, especially their old stuff

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0uqLM1uj_k]YouTube - Coldplay - Talk[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b7b0KSPL98]YouTube - Elton John - Empty Garden (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH46SmVv8SU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4QkTvK2OEw]YouTube - Journey - Lights[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75OSZElYB9E]YouTube - accidentally in love-counting crows(official video)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

It's easy M'kay!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bWHAFXKlfQ&feature=related]YouTube - South Park uncut - Song - Its easy Mmmkay[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRkovnss7sg]YouTube - Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made For Walking (1966)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TLmpL2AzLs]YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra - Hold on Tight[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28_unHqjVp0&feature=related]YouTube - ELO-Strange Magic[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

It's tricky! It's tricky! (With an appearance by Penn and Teller )

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-C2b8XWJnfE]YouTube - RUN-DMC - It's Tricky[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sF0bQBOsFM]YouTube - Tuesday's Gone Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

this is my song! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgJTREb_jWc]YouTube - RUN-DMC - Run's House[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Actually, it goes a little something like this. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFcxe_DSyjs]YouTube - RUN-DMC vs. Jason Nevins - It's Like That[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP95btX8NJE]YouTube - Counting Crows - Round Here[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

I've never been sure if I liked the original or Acoustic version better:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxQtmn_f7Og]YouTube - Counting Crows - Mr Jones (acoustic) + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOgv-UuTgac]YouTube - Boy George The Crying Game - Copyright: Capitol Records (1992)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFVlJAi3Cso]YouTube - Pearl Jam-Black[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN3hVL6vzxM]YouTube - Dennis Leary - Im an asshole (the real video)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Denis Leary is hilarious.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEhe76sPPgE&feature=related]YouTube - Bobby Fuller 4 - I Fought the Law[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=725iONdAu9Q]YouTube - Audioslave - I Am The Highway Live[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI2IyHXJo5M]YouTube - The Beastie Boys - No Sleep Till Brooklyn[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8TwNEDo6kY&feature=channel]YouTube - Amy Winehouse - You Know I'm No Good[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P93cI_u1mng]YouTube - Tom Petty and the heartbreakers - I wont back down[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMDcE24GcBE]YouTube - linkin park crawling with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8L9WSJi4hc&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty - Free Fallin'[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

here ya go robert! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68vv1sIyaMs]YouTube - Denis Leary - Drugs[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

favorite petty song!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdTYcnUBADw]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Mary Jane's Last Dance[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaqSyhqGwqc]YouTube - Jack Johnson- Sitting, Waiting, Wishing[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Seen it Luissa. Own the DVD with that clip in fact. 

House M.D episode tonight was named after this song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqP3wT5lpa4]YouTube - Instant Karma - John lennon[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

always remember this robert
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbHVVoSl4Q0]YouTube - College Girls[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Dogbert said:


> Seen it Luissa. Own the DVD with that clip in fact.
> 
> House M.D episode tonight was named after this song:
> 
> YouTube - Instant Karma - John lennon



me too!


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3CmXGKXOmk]YouTube - The End of the World[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEL6_SuQCu8]YouTube - Metallica - Master Of Puppets live Seattle 1989[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

used to love this song
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g40c6iAEHpc]YouTube - Arrested Development - Tennessee[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hE8V22unwRo&feature=channel]YouTube - JibJab.com - Second Term[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I love Jib Jab!


----------



## Modbert

They usually manage to make hilarious videos.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZSi02uccrc]YouTube - Pink Floyd-Brain Damage/Eclipse[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

these guys are also great!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar_k8JjVWQA&feature=related]YouTube - Bible In a Minute[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4i2TEEgMHM]YouTube - Gonzaga Love[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Oh shit I have the same taste in music as Gunny. Why do I find that scary?


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQSxwzOngMU]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins - Tonight, Tonight (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Volume warning. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow]YouTube - The Trashmen : Surfin' Bird ( 1963 )[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzlRPoyt2OA]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Indifference[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

AllieBaba said:


> Oh shit I have the same taste in music as Gunny. Why do I find that scary?


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76Q50bVq8mk]YouTube - Stone Temple Pilots - Creep[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

C'mon Get Down With The Sickness. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvxCK7mPfrw&feature=related]YouTube - Richard Cheese - Down with the Sickness - April 5th, 2008[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5w0ierGzTM&feature=related]YouTube - Stone Temple Pilots - Plush[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzsCg79wQlE]YouTube - Green Day - Time Of Your Life [Official Music Video] (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQtLoJlQD6E&feature=PlayList&p=F010E65C470105A0&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins Disarm video[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

here ya go gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSydcfN_Q9g&feature=related]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins - The Beginning Is The End is the Beginning / watchmen trailer[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPTsmswQVwg]YouTube - Michael Jackson-Wanna Be Startin' Somethin'[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

still my favorite green day song, think I listened to it about a million times in eigth grade. 

shit I forgot to post it! 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hitMpM-P-Bs[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

And now a trip back to the past:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgWQ1erBnMo]YouTube - Keith Moon - The WHO - Who Are You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zALiyJ02k_Y]YouTube - Seether - Careless Whisper (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Ok, there's a song called "Lilly" or perhaps "Lily" about some obsessed dude ...but I can't remember who performs it...can someone point me in the right direction? I thought it was cold play, but it apparently isn't.

Please help.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C570byQCLpI]YouTube - Andy Kaufman - Mighty Mouse[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

used to watch this all the time when Mtv played videos
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiSkyEyBczU]YouTube - Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxpblnsJEWM&feature=related]YouTube - Radiohead - Creep[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaLfDnShEn0]YouTube - John Lennon - Woman[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt0sXRBLfJM]YouTube - Suzanne Vega - The Queen And The Soldier[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

this one always make me cry! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okd3hLlvvLw]YouTube - Imagine[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yEx4_qXjb0]YouTube - Maroon 5 - This Love[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B2clFsLA3w]YouTube - Free - All Right Now[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0aLkdi3GQo]YouTube - Sam Cooke-Twistin' The Night Away[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

here ya go allie 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlSBbAInBFE&feature=related]YouTube - Lily's Song[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TPeR8Aq6BQ]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - Here Without You: Rev 1 MTV/VH1 Cut[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Everything..Everything going to be alright this morning.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5IOou6qN1o]YouTube - Muddy Waters plays "Manish Boy"[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

AllieBaba said:


> Ok, there's a song called "Lilly" or perhaps "Lily" about some obsessed dude ...but I can't remember who performs it...can someone point me in the right direction? I thought it was cold play, but it apparently isn't.
> 
> Please help.



Lol, I did a quick search and found this one that probably isn't what you were looking for but it sure is some trippy shit man...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STzSKcYbaH8]YouTube - antonello venditti - lilly[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

In honor of Samhain being upon us.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDidHzwYu3E]YouTube - Hocus Pocus - I Put A Spell On You[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Luissa said:


> here ya go allie
> YouTube - Lily's Song



No , dammit, that's not it....though I love Legend.

It's a song about some weird obsessed dude with a girl named Lilly. And it's some alternative band like Coldplay or something....it's about him hanging outside her room etc., I have a girlfriend who loves it and who always wants to play it for my little girl (Lilly) but I've refused to allow her to...but it's still a pretty, though demented, song.


----------



## Luissa

I found one by The Elms but it doesn't have a video on youtube yet!


----------



## Modbert

My favorite Jackson 5 song along with ABC:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8Qko5m8oAw]YouTube - Michael Jackson with The Jackson 5 on Soul Train "I Want You Back"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UE5NV-UoGM]YouTube - Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the Bridge (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Excellent cover:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbQ7dqlQAjw]YouTube - george harrison cover - all things must pass[/ame]

Interestingly enough for trivia fans out there, the song's title comes from a Buddha quote.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-WFNbMohTQ]YouTube - Salt N Pepa ft. En Vogue - Whatta Man[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Do the Monster Mash!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0thH3qnHTbI]YouTube - bobby 'boris' pickett & the cryptkickers - monster mash[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9osYNb5jmGQ&feature=fvw]YouTube - Bad Things by Jace Everett[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvGy9r73wDk&feature=related]YouTube - Jace Everett - I Gotta Have It[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Oh Darling, if you leave me, I'll never make it alone.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikIEqikVMPo]YouTube - The Beatles - Oh! Darling[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB6tjNB7JDE]YouTube - HELLO MUDDAH, HELLLO FADDAH,ALLEN SHERMAN[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

When CDs were a thing of the future...this is the cd I bought...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oobDQ0vdm8M]YouTube - Guns.N.Roses-Sweet Child O'Mine[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxA3atHD2QM]YouTube - Spencer Davis Group - 'Gimme Some Lovin' Stereo Music Video[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I had a party where we had 250 ppl attend, and this was the cd we played...it was state of the art, how dated is that? That and the MC hammer dance, what a hoot....


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVzYxqG9N1c&feature=related]YouTube - Al Green-Let's stay Together(Live)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Dun dun dun dun..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rxPA-__tbs]YouTube - Raiders of the Lost Ark - Main Theme[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuTiTfbfy7Q]YouTube - The Rolling Stones-Sympathy For The Devil[/ame]

I've always liked this version.


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWd8IFYIOEU]YouTube - Nights In White Satin[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

To be honest, can't help but want to kick some ass when I hear this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iteRKvRKFA]YouTube - Magnificent Seven Theme[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EotM7FH8uQg]YouTube - Hurricane - Bob Dylan[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Fun Fact: Bob Dylan has not performed "Hurricane" since January 25, 1976.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYRC4H64EFk]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Welcome To The Jungle[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwu7ixmQk0c]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - November Rain: With Graphics[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Did I aleady do this one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsrDv3K7RNI&NR=1]YouTube - Paradise City Guns n Roses[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

AllieBaba said:


> Did I aleady do this one:
> 
> YouTube - Paradise City Guns n Roses



Nope

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H80TWwYsAY]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Live And Let Die: Edited Master[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

Fun fact:  I saw _Guns N' Roses_ as a lead in act to _The Rolling Stones_ in The Coliseum...Axl Rose had quit doing heroin about 2 weeks prior and was ragging on the rest of the band because they hadn't...he was so drunk that he fell off the stage, lol...they weren't called back to play the next day.


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g266Uwp6ZnI]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie/Motorcycle Song[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

They're musicians, it comes with the territory, if you can stand it.

I couldn't. I had kids to take care of. Maybe if I had sacrificed them to "the cause" it would've been great.

But I didn't. I took my kids and gave them a normal upbringing. Sometimes I think it was a mistake not to stick by my man and sacrifice all in the off chance he'd come through... but most of the time, I think I was dead on to desert ship.


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaI5IRuS2aE]YouTube - woody guthrie-this land[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Huh? said:


> YouTube - Arlo Guthrie/Motorcycle Song



I personally think Arlo is full of shit. He didn't get wrapped around a yield sign by a guitar string while playing his guitar while riding his motorcycle while composing lyrics.

That's just my take on it. I know what the torque on guitar strings is, and I know how well a person can ride a "motorsickle" while playing his geetar and composing.


----------



## Huh?

AllieBaba said:


> They're musicians, it comes with the territory, if you can stand it.
> 
> I couldn't. I had kids to take care of. Maybe if I had sacrificed them to "the cause" it would've been great.
> 
> But I didn't. I took my kids and gave them a normal upbringing. Sometimes I think it was a mistake not to stick by my man and sacrifice all in the off chance he'd come through... but most of the time, I think I was dead on to desert ship.



I hear you...I took care of the electronics for a blues band for a couple of years...fixing mic cords and amps and such...late 60's...they got pretty good and we played lead in for some good concerts...John Mayall...and so on...just one of the early spots for fill in bands...we went to play at a love-in in a park in the Los Angeles area and ended up in a riot...it was a crazy lifestyle...the group never cut a record of their own and the guys went separate ways.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zrpqi2TNnE]YouTube - HIDEAWAY (1966) Eric Clapton w/ John Mayall's Blues Breakers[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

AllieBaba said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Arlo Guthrie/Motorcycle Song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think Arlo is full of shit. He didn't get wrapped around a yield sign by a guitar string while playing his guitar while riding his motorcycle while composing lyrics.
> 
> That's just my take on it. I know what the torque on guitar strings is, and I know how well a person can ride a "motorsickle" while playing his geetar and composing.
Click to expand...


ROFLMAO...dang...I had a mouth full of soda...you owe me a keyboard.


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5IIXeR5OUI]YouTube - Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Ok, more G 'n R because that's the mode I'm in:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjto02iDNZA]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - patience[/ame]

Nice shorts, Axel. I remember wearing those when I was 18, living in Eugene and a hottie. Of course, I was female.


----------



## AllieBaba

Of course, my shorts were shorter, half red, half white, and my inseam was 34 inches.


----------



## AllieBaba

36 inches if I wore shoes.


----------



## AllieBaba

Tell me this little asshole is lipsyhching...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXzr5Ip4vP0]YouTube - Guns N' Roses-I used to love her[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Ok, one more, then I'm off the Guns n Roses kick...

Kinda offensive...but sort of intersting considering it came out more than 20 years ago...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGW1tP8Hh6k]YouTube - Guns N Roses One In A Million music video[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Simple Man has to be played once a night:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

But the old one is better....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqNBhRiLetg]YouTube - Lynard Skynard-Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysP_X_CmE_s]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

But the old one's better...again:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sF0bQBOsFM]YouTube - Tuesday's Gone Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

In honor of my brother, for the night I took off with some unknown dude and came back to the parking lot of the bar to find bro with his double barrelled shotgun cocked and ready to go, and I got between....

I pushed up the barrel, shoved my brother into the car while  his wife drove...the funny thing is, as we were driving off he was only sort of half in the car and his foot was under the back wheel and he was screaming "YOU'RE PULLING ME APART!"

We were drunk and laughing our asses off, of course.

And the end of the story? Dumbshit who had the gun pulled on him tailgated us for 30 miles back to our town, where finally we pulled over and my brother got out ready to kill him....and the dope was like, "Hey, let's PARTY!" What the hell do you do with that?

He ended up backing down the slope of the baptist church and getting stuck, the guys risked their lives pushing his stupid truck out, and the girls drove home.

Anyway, cheers, Ross, you're fucking funny when you're pulling guns on retards and getting run over:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM3jgkChV6M]YouTube - Gimme Three Steps-Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Ppl give Creed shit, but this song is one of the best ever written or sung:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HdGUNm6-qI]YouTube - creed-With Arms Wide Open[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcgERSFamC4]YouTube - Def Leppard - C'mon C'mon: Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM6UCk43js0]YouTube - Kevin Fowler - Hard Man to Love[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toHlMD50eYY]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick - Madison Square Garden 1978[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP6-j9pxTGI]YouTube - The Moody Blues - Your Wildest Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMOqzLR2XIo&feature=channel]YouTube - B.B. King - The Thrill Is Gone: Revised Version[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poalTChx2nk&feature=channel]YouTube - Three Days Grace - Pain[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Thls_tMuFkc]YouTube - Georgia on my Mind- Ray Charles[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

Fun fact:  Back in the late 60's B. B. King came to play at a free open air concert at one of the colleges in the city I lived in...it had been cloudy all day and just as he came on stage it started to sprinkle...there was a partial cover over the stage so the electrinics wouldn't get wasted.

He played one of his typical style guitar riffs and then sang..."They say it looks like rain"...went into another riff..."But if y'all are gonna stay and listen"...another riff..."I'll keep playin' just the same".

Everybody cheered and then it started pouring and he started jammin'...what a great concert.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt_E-iY6f58]YouTube - Elvis Presley and Frank Sinatra - "My Way"[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

Dogbert said:


> YouTube - Elvis Presley and Frank Sinatra - "My Way"



Every time I think of Elvis I think of one of the greatest love songs of all time...here's the UB40 version of his song...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MxmthbKZYU]YouTube - Can't help falling in love- UB40[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKHaBTjxgjc&feature=related]YouTube - CHRISS ISAAC-Wicked game[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMv9E9F6zwI]YouTube - Marc Cohn - Walking in Memphis - Charlotte 1-17-2008[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14nD-QMjFvI]YouTube - Love Song - Elton John (Tumbleweed Connection 7 of 10)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_yc231bMIk&feature=related]YouTube - Come Down In Time - Elton John (Tumbleweed Connection 2 of 10)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TxKBMA4XS0]YouTube - Eire, estirpe de Breogam[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lLmYLw0WRI]YouTube - Journey - Open Arms[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYE2ouS6_tc]YouTube - Nightnoise -'The cricket's wicket' Live Seville, Spain 1990[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVXrLxOTJk4]YouTube - Meat Loaf - For Crying out Loud, with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0UXBOIyxO4]YouTube - Marshall Crenshaw - Someday, Someway (LIVE at The Ritz, 1982)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8hu75ObOJc]YouTube - Tom Astor & The Bellamy Brothers-I Need More Of You (English Version)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVCRgI2Ld7U]YouTube - THE BELLAMY BROTHERS "If I Said You Had A Beautiful Body"[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AXNBR2smPY]YouTube - A ha- Take On Me[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ7jCWufP00]YouTube - Kanye West - Welcome To Heartbreak[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew]YouTube - Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntYdk62_QKs]YouTube - Harry Connick, Jr. - Hear Me In The Harmony[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbhXmSBlS_U]YouTube - Eddie Money-take me home tonight[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFjVC_6r5M8]YouTube - Jon Bon Jovi - Born To Be My Baby[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slT9Oer4m6A]YouTube - Kentucky Headhunters - Walk Softly On This Heart Of Mine[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwtjgvDCwXI]YouTube - Marty Stuart - Tempted[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtOkO15Q3a8]YouTube - David Lee Murphy - We Can't All Be Angels: CC[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwljAYxQ9aI]YouTube - George Jones - Wrong's What I Do Best[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbMz4rXzBaI]YouTube - Def Leppard-Go[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_M3vC7BA-s]YouTube - Def Leppard-Only The Good Die Young[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PScmRiaZhwk]YouTube - Dead Kennedys-Police Truck[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEhe76sPPgE&feature=related]YouTube - Bobby Fuller 4 - I Fought the Law[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKwq9soya_Q]YouTube - 039 Maybe I'm Amazed - PAUL McCARTNEY & WINGS[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Excellent song there Gold, I've always thought this was their best though:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7D65IomNYY]YouTube - Paul McCartney- Band on the Run[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzsL99OO8_s]YouTube - The Beatles - Maxwell's Silver Hammer[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Dogbert said:


> Excellent song there Gold, I've always thought this was their best though:
> 
> YouTube - Paul McCartney- Band on the Run



That's a good one too. They had a lot of good ones to choose from.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG1LQpv3p3c]YouTube - Bluebird - With Lyrics - Paul McCartney & Wings[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J0Q5SMTEM0]YouTube - Pete Seeger - Get Up And Go[/ame]

How do I know my youth is all spent?
My get up and go has got up and went
In spite of it all, I`m able to grin
When I think of the places my get up has been


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g2IlaDLVLo]YouTube - Eric Clapton Tears in Heaven Unplugged High Quality Live TV Recording[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H69HODLlDMo]YouTube - The Kingston Trio: Zombie Jamboree[/ame]

Right then and there she raise a *feet* 
"I'm a-going to get you now, my sweet" 
"I'm gonna make you call me Sweetie Pie" 
I says "Oh, no, get back-you lie" 
I may be lyin' but you will see (What?) 
After you kiss this dead zomb-ie (Blecccch!!!) 
No, I've never seen such a horror in me life 
Can you imagine me with a zombie wife? 
YES!


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNaA7fVXB28]YouTube - Against The Wind - Bob Seger[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Dogbert said:


> YouTube - Bobby Fuller 4 - I Fought the Law



You are rolling with good picks!


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0g9PiEgYYUU]YouTube - Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth (Monterey 1967)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbJtYqBYCV8]YouTube - Plain White T's - Hey There Delilah[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

A Jim Croce song...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHBvmSKBa8w]YouTube - Which Way Are You Going[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WUdlaLWSVM]YouTube - Eric Clapton Layla Original[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxvjBfLvTfs]YouTube - enigma & enya - return to innocence[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lJxCZYh-8g]YouTube - Party All The Time- Eddie Murphy with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U]YouTube - Don McLean- American Pie (with Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI56fXtOwFc&feature=related]YouTube - Eric Clapton Bell Bottom Blues Unplugged Live TV Recording[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmEhp2D13Gw]YouTube - Rob Thomas - This Is How A Heart Breaks (Today Show - live)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqUG6YBgLAw]YouTube - Little Anthony - Tears On My Pillow[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

40 years after Woodstock...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEC_97p3C0k]YouTube - Richie Havens Sings "Here Comes the Sun"[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoK64Q873zs]YouTube - Blazin' Your Own Trail Again[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkI54EoZPJw]YouTube - Survivor Burning Heart[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg9CcKpMTv4]YouTube - DJ Shadow - Fixed Income[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPbLzu83Ato&feature=related]YouTube - Rocky IV Hearts On Fire[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CavaVZI_xDc]YouTube - Judy Collins - Both Sides Now-1968[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rGFfO5fUvE]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOpIfbneeHg]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L9_8vwx2w8&feature=channel]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Streets Of Philadelphia[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RJ52B2Wuy8]YouTube - Extreme - Warheads[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0EROJuXB_E&feature=related]YouTube - Extreme - Politicalamity[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have you ever seen the rain?[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIqYn_1IdZU]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - My Hometown[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqZhM75aGMg]YouTube - Looking Out My Back Door - Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]

I keep planning on taking a picture out my back door looking down on my pissant town, which I love, but it's just too ugly and I'm too lazy to download the pics....

Looking out my back door I can see a crappy fence, telephone and cable wires, and down below a crappy fairgrounds, and generally a skunk or two and a couple of deer.


----------



## AllieBaba

THe cool thing is during the fair, they keep the bucking horses on a 45 degree angle hill above the grounds, and watching them bring them down is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EOKNox2A1E]YouTube - The Crystal Method - Murder[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbm4SzdZI9g]YouTube - Rappin 4 Tay - Players Club[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX_eUHZK37M]YouTube - Shoop by Salt and Peppa[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaZzZactGQU]YouTube - Michael Jackson - Come together[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd38yrWx2o0&feature=related[/ame]

Here come old flattop he come grooving up slowly 
He got joo-joo eyeball he one holy roller 
He got hair down to his knee 
Got to be a joker he just do what he please 

He wear no shoeshine he got toe-jam football 
He got monkey finger he shoot coca-cola 
He say "I know you, you know me" 
One thing I can tell you is you got to be free 
Come together right now over me 

He bag production he got walrus gumboot 
He got Ono sideboard he one spinal cracker 
He got feet down below his knee 
Hold you in his armchair you can feel his disease 
Come together right now over me 

He roller-coaster he got early warning 
He got muddy water he one mojo filter 
He say "One and one and one is three" 
Got to be good-looking 'cause he's so hard to see 
Come together right now over me


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ovf68WUG0o]YouTube - TLC~*~No Scrubs (Rap Version) w/ LYRICS!!![/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Ok we're hitting club music I was into ages ago...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-n-jZJhpT4]YouTube - TLC - Waterfalls (1995)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

this song always makes me cry:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdYQX8J-FFo]YouTube - Christina Aguilera - Beautiful[/ame]


----------



## JW Frogen

JW Frogen's Zen Funckadelic Fuck Off.............................................



?........................................................................................


What is the sound of one Grammy crapping?


----------



## AllieBaba

Fuck off, drunk. And I say that with love...now you're going to suffer:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhNrrrCCTdA]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Landslide[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA-PcyACc40]YouTube - Sheryl Crow - If It Makes You Happy[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

My seven year old daughter knows the lyrics to that song, btw....and KK, I still plan on getting a mike and we'll sing a song for you. We're just broke now. Forgive us. Gotta bring my boy home before he goes to Iraq in February, the money is tight now.


----------



## JW Frogen

AllieBaba said:


> ...now you're going to suffer:
> 
> YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Landslide



It worked.


----------



## AllieBaba

WTF, this used to be a thread for tunes...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3hh0wNpqqY&feature=related]YouTube - My Favorite Mistake - Sheryl Crow[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Hey, JW...just baaah the lyrics, you'll sound just like Stevie. 

Great trick for parties:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJW7-gvruic&feature=related]YouTube - Edge Of Seventeen-Stevie Nicks 1983[/ame]
I think I was 18 when this came out, by my best friend was 18.

Still, use a goat voice, and you can sing along....


----------



## AllieBaba

This is even a better song...and even easier to sing with a goat voice:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhNrrrCCTdA&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Landslide[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

"Waaael Iaaave Beeaaaaan Afraaaaaaid of Chaaaaeeeehhhhnnngggeeeennn Becaubaaaase"

You get it.


----------



## AllieBaba

Back to Cheryl...my daughter also knows these lyrics....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TGiqef2Fp0]YouTube - Sheryl Crow - The First Cut Is The Deepest[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Our fave....girl also knows the words to this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfBtJqcmhRs&feature=related]YouTube - SHERYL CROW - Everyday Is A Winding Road (1996)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

It's chick music time. Because, well, I'm a chick.

Although after a certain age, perhaps I become a pullet? Or maybe a hen?

Shit the skunk is back. Or maybe my dog is just moving around, dammit....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z04r_tlWdRs]YouTube - bonnie raitt - something to talk about[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Believe it or not, I was raised on this music..though it wasn't bonnie singing it:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzDUi_L6MzA&feature=fvw]YouTube - Bonnie Raitt & Norah Jones~Tennessee Waltz[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

And my daddy taught me to waltz to it. My feet on his feet. 123 123.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UTRMP1Uk1k]YouTube - alannah myles-black velvet with lyrics[/ame]

I worked in a bar (the kind where you wore a very short skirt, white shirt, and  held huge trays over your head with 20 drinks on it) and the band was great...they sang this song at least once a night, and they always interjected my name into the lyrics somewhere. It was fucking hilarious.

2 cocktail waitresses, and during horse sale season we checked spurs and guns at the door, in a big box. No tags, no names....patrons just had to dump them and pick them up on their way out.

And the tips were unbelievable.


----------



## AllieBaba

PS...don't get all excited, this was 23 years ago. I don't exactly look the same.


----------



## AllieBaba

Ok, maybe it was 20 years ago. But still.


----------



## AllieBaba

More chick music:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVOFRZsdKeo&feature=related]YouTube - Jewel - You Were Meant For Me (Live 2006)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

And time for it again..I'm not a cali girl, but this song rocks:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6n1k0Bv4oM]YouTube - 2Pac, Dr. Dre - California Love (Remix)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Except I'm still looking for a different version...shows dre & tupac and lil kim, and a bunch of very cool cars cruisin. I can't find it on Youtube. If anyone finds it, please hit it to me.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbRvhyPGyNc]YouTube - reo speedwagon - i wish you were there[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FIOjLwwj-U]YouTube - Styx- Babe[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Xj8RrIpiiQ]YouTube - Taylor Swift - You Belong With Me: Closed-Captioned[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD3siuHOtCQ]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - In My Arms Instead[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0ns8t9iQck]YouTube - Paradise by the dashboard light[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r00247vfs-I]YouTube - Judas Priest - Out In The Cold[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VcBlklLu-c]YouTube - Herman's Hermits - Can't You Hear My Heartbeat[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znv_sUPaKfE]YouTube - I'm Henry the VIII - Herman's Hermits[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q39yedZZ0R0]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Real Good Man[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMaxgqymV-A]YouTube - Tim McGraw: Not A Moment To Soon[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvmsHOnTZkM]YouTube - Toby Keith - Big Blue Note[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9f-lXqUZ18]YouTube - Toby Keith - As Good As I Once Was[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PP1HEFlkdY]YouTube - Starship-NothingÂ´s Gonna Stop Us Now[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Ah, this one brings back memories ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10jbJUFVF6Y]YouTube - Joyride[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd-_qUlsGrw]YouTube - Kenny Chesney-You Had Me From Hello[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMs9NudasVI]YouTube - Shotgun[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0xzcavGrj4&feature=PlayList&p=D0B2A05366B47CD1&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Jr. Walker and The All stars - What does it take - STEREO[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN38vED24Eg&feature=related]YouTube - Tommy James&the Shondell_Crytal Blue persuasion[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BisS5JxeUW0]YouTube - Springsteen/Rem man on the moon[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hsYRLlW-c4&feature=related]YouTube - Just My Imagination (Running Away With Me)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Kenny Chesney-You Had Me From Hello



Great. Now my wife likes you Gunny.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQdSJXPDtjs&feature=related]YouTube - The Temptations - Get Ready[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0y2dDlFmLg]YouTube - Blues Brothers - Think[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyARF3CSII0&feature=related]YouTube - New Orleans - Blues Brothers, Louisiana Gator Boys[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYFQwbsg0cM]YouTube - The Blues Brothers/Paul Shaffer/Erykah Badu - Funky Nassau[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcbbOYcEz88]YouTube - Neville Brothers - Tell it like it is[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0thH3qnHTbI&feature=fvw]YouTube - bobby 'boris' pickett & the cryptkickers - monster mash[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Hit it!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH2nQHPs4aA]YouTube - puttin on the ritz[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clryRK5lZCc&feature=related]YouTube - Screamin' Jay Hawkins - I Put A Spell On You[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adIDEhgsCS0]YouTube - Bob Dylan- If Not For You[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRu3tw9fYxE&feature=related]YouTube - Elvis Jail House Rock[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqsX7xQWRoU&feature=related]YouTube - Elvis Presley - All Shook Up[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWSs1WV5Rss]YouTube - Paul Anka - put your head on my shoulder[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj10KWPXew4]YouTube - My way - Paul Anka[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvmyTZEqlo8&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Jones - She's a Lady[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzpWKAGvGdA]YouTube - Frankie Valli - Can't take my eyes off you[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEIDep_UMmk&feature=related]YouTube - Bobby Darin sings "Beyond the Sea"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dDs_N3kGQk&feature=related]YouTube - Bobby Darin - Mack the Knife[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR16WGh0JOI]YouTube - Frank Sinatra MY WAY[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrwO8b9iq34&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Jones - It's Not Unusual (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbWHEM1sn0Y&feature=related]YouTube - Frank Sinatra New York New York with Tony Bennett[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5KeGccP9Jk]YouTube - JIM NABORS ( GOMER PYLE )-THE IMPOSSIBLE DREAM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIiUqfxFttM&feature=related]YouTube - Frank Sinatra - That's Life[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZn_VBgkPNY]YouTube - Yo-Yo Ma plays the prelude from BachÂ´s Cello Suite No. 1[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q29YR5-t3gg]YouTube - Cat Stevens - Father and Son Original[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOvp8Arzq2c]YouTube - CAT STEVENS ,OH VERY YOUNG[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfY77W8KNtg]YouTube - Jackson Browne - Jamaica say you will (1975)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PaoLy7PHwk]YouTube - Public Enemy - Fight The Power[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6mKMV0d2cs]YouTube - Cat Stevens- Peace Train[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHXpnZi9Hzs]YouTube - cat stevens Wild World[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBrbpWwWafQ]YouTube - Roy Orbison - Pretty Woman[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHLebZ9RgHE]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - The Tin Man[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ0fFgU22ls&feature=related]YouTube - Mortal Kombat Theme Song Sing-Along[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHxkiXALQjU]YouTube - Miriam Makeba - The Click Song 1966[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_l7ty_MH_Y]YouTube - Clicking With Xhosa[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RydW3JyReHE&feature=related]YouTube - RUN DMC - Walk this Way (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_7unIvB8PU&feature=related]YouTube - you shook me all night long ACDC & Steven Tyler[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzEyuPi_6cA[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUBZhSPoe2k]YouTube - James Taylor - 'A Little More Time' A&E Live By Request 1997[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsLylyEoLDo]YouTube - The Eagles - Desperado (live)[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiYyHNgeFA8]YouTube - Ted Nugent-Kiss My Glock[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpdXpTlUEfU]YouTube - Strutter[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lVPox4QomI]YouTube - KISS - Do You Love Me - Destroyer[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cE8bIwBb4s]YouTube - Kiss- King Of The Night Time World[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD3Hhzgqkrc]YouTube - Cinderella - Nobody's Fool: Stereo Version[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScG0ilS0dgI]YouTube - Take It Easy-The Eagles (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

For the Season.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qQHlWkSM_o]YouTube - Loreena McKennitt- All Souls Night[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ley8DN6jrXc]YouTube - Hot Tuna - 8 I see the light[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrc8XOlJsm0]YouTube - Eagles - Peaceful Easy Feeling[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Wild Horses couldn't drag me away..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEH22-YQYHc&feature=sub]YouTube - rolling stones cover - wild horses[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQTTFUtMSvQ]YouTube - Beethoven - Fur elise[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSQm7kLKHCM]YouTube - Foreigner - Hot Blooded[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnzVq2t7bi4&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXch0X6-tQo&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div]YouTube - South Park It's easy mmkay song[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uF3UU22PGQ&feature=related]YouTube - South Park Uncut - song - La resistance lives on[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ5SVDYBNrY]YouTube - Living Colour - Cult Of Personality[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um5_NTVUpsc]YouTube - prince-when doves cry[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih2_Sb6H9Po]YouTube - Joe Tex - I Gotcha[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lJlQf0652M&feature=related]YouTube - Reservoir Dogs soundtrack - Little Green Bag[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dipFMJckZOM]YouTube - Vincent (Starry Starry Night) Don McLean[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s]YouTube - Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZszDTZKs_g]YouTube - Don McLean - American Pie - Live On Imus In The Morning[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dxvaTDTW7Y]YouTube - Danny Boy - Joan Baez[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne6ZZTfiQAw]YouTube - The Beatles - I Want You (She's So Heavy)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WU8X4tgIBXw&feature=related]YouTube - ROD STEWART - I WAS ONLY JOKING - LIVE 1981[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSIy0wq_-8A]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie & Pete Seeger/ This Land Is Your Land[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-C2b8XWJnfE]YouTube - RUN-DMC - It's Tricky[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p3Ue3ncH3g]YouTube - Frank Zappa - Stairway To Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rkoatnn9kM]YouTube - Frank Zappa Shreds[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwV0NLpBehs]YouTube - 10 yr old guitarist guitarist eddie van halen style[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3pFsiHRhR4]YouTube - Michael Hedges - Windham Hill - 03 - Because It's There[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8hJ5BiwbCM]YouTube - Michael Hedges and Will Ackerman - Hawkcircle[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xe9Ur0wEsY]YouTube - Hey Ya - Outkast (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mvs8U0oxnlI]YouTube - "Monterey", Eric Burdon[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lk1awSIang]YouTube - OutKast - Roses[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPb2ZuvQxcA]YouTube - OutKast - Ms. Jackson[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pum6MtyC3NA]YouTube - Byrds - "Mr. Tambourine Man" Featuring Bob Dylan[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cmNRVL1drA]YouTube - Joan Baez - It Ain't Me, Babe (Live 1965)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f06QZCVUHg]YouTube - Bryan Adams - Summer of 69[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkHuzBDiwKE]YouTube - the rolling stones[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vuj5toLeyY8]YouTube - The Jeff Beck Group - Beck's bolero[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA5gkwLeHfU]YouTube - Neil Young "Heart of Gold"[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MQYn-GvGOM]YouTube - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr. Bojangles (STEREO)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59Lk0DZDaL8]YouTube - Battle of New Orleans-Nitty Gritty Dirt Band[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KecIdlEAKhU]YouTube - SINK THE BISMARCK ~ sung by Johnny Horton[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o00IRADa0i8]YouTube - Running Bear - Johnny Preston - Original recording 1959[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WDiEvmUgh8]YouTube - Gnarls Barkley - St. Elsewhere[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjxLRFJAj0s]YouTube - Gnarls Barkley - Smiley Faces - Abbey Road Live[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uawdbR9gQvo]YouTube - Gnarls Barkley - Gone Daddy Gone (Live Abbey Road 2007)[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPzohswI5Tc]YouTube - Gnarls Barkley-Transformer[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl9c7YEzGj0]YouTube - Gnarls Barkley - The Last Time[/ame]


----------



## editec

Kinda nerdy, and I apologise to those of you with more refined tastes than Ibut this kid seriously impressed the hell out of me.

The act that he has the balls to play modern "classical" music is part of it, of course.

But this kid is simply an amazing proformer.


----------



## Diuretic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHmYC8a_4cI]YouTube - Anamanaguchi - Helix Nebula[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrFwtlMd0H8]YouTube - Limp Bizkit - Behind Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q72gvldxoA&feature=related]YouTube - Limp Bizkit - Nookie[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

what camp movie is this from?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfuRz1w_8ss]YouTube - Happy Together by The Turtles *Rare Live*[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDfH_J4MAUQ]YouTube - The Beach Boys - God Only Knows[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYIzs37gFzk]YouTube - Trace Adkins - This Ain't No Thinkin' Thing[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGs-T5FNAyc]YouTube - Pick up man by joe diffie (the original video!!!)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWR7ILg75D4]YouTube - Chris LeDoux - Tougher Than The Rest[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-BLYacRq0Q&feature=related]YouTube - Prop Me Up Beside the Jukebox if I Die - Joe Diffie[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wpfYLTkNes&feature=related]YouTube - Reba McEntire with Aaron Tippin - Honky Tonk Supermann[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIyxkZod2cM]YouTube - Sugarland - Stay: Video - Closed Captioned[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLGt_c0noTA&feature=related]YouTube - Sugarland - Life in a northern town[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nA18g_PwG0]YouTube - Otis Redding- (Sittin' On) The Dock Of The Bay[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sihKdKJlLw]YouTube - Tina Turner - Proud Mary[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GHCDnjQXdw]YouTube - Dobie Grey ~ Drift Away (Official Video HIGH QUALITY)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDL9rS2p_wA]YouTube - Me And You And A Dog Name BOO[/ame]


Alright so my dog's name is Cowboy....but he's my travelin' buddy


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OCnHNk2Hac]YouTube - Peter Paul & Mary - Early Morning Rain (1966)[/ame]


This old airports got me down
Its no earthly good to me
cause Im stuck here on the ground
As cold and drunk as I can be
You cant jump a jet plane
Like you can a freight train
So Id best be on my way
In the early morning rain


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIqYn_1IdZU]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - My Hometown[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8eV7suSA4k&feature=fvst"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8eV7suSA4k&feature=fvst[/ame]

Last clip had too many audio parts from the movie in it. Ruined the song


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zurwvfj6f_0&feature=related]YouTube - Jonathan Edwards - Sunshine[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1Q7cP3ij5g[/ame]

These songs go together somehow...


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kaej4Wjkj1Q]YouTube - Christina Aguilera - Dirrty[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMPDxbgfRig]YouTube - Irene Cara - Fame â®â°[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHyy4a4SVa0&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&index=20]YouTube - the call of ktulu s&m metallica[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLm3HMG8IhM]YouTube - Signs Signs, Everywhere a Sign[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCcMINTNhws&feature=related]YouTube - Elvis Presley Unchained Melody[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH9Gw0G52_4&feature=related]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Can't Help Falling In Love With You[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_OiEZ4QHR4&feature=related]YouTube - celestial soda pop[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI94AsuvUUA&feature=related]YouTube - elvis presley - always on my mind[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmbmrE-K9dk]YouTube - Kentucky Rain - Elvis Presley[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjytDgaJq0Y]YouTube - Metallica - Where the Wild Things Are (Album Version)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKp2WKdOeY8]YouTube - Blutengel: Silent tears (for you) photoslideshow[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyokRzdDQ9A]YouTube - Monster Magnet - Negasonic Teenage Warhead[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYBtn4CwjMc]YouTube - Metallica - The Day That Never Comes: video[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Good song Dis. I think this past album of theirs almost makes up for St. Anger and the other asshattery they've committed for the past 7 or 8 years. Here's my fave from that album:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dATv-2lDJaU&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930]YouTube - Metallica - All Nightmare Long: Video[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUMqqVOlJBs]YouTube - Metallica - Cyanide Studio Version[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aSbKvm_mKA]YouTube - Black Eyed Peas I got a feeling on Oprah Chicago Flashmob 24th[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjiG2jeo3FI&feature=related]YouTube - Black Eyed Peas - Boom Boom Pow - Club Mix Ð²ÑÑ Ð½Ð¾ÑÑ Ð½Ð°Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÑ[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hMrY8jysdg]YouTube - Queen - I want to break free[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMz-wi50ACU&feature=related]YouTube - queen - killer queen[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP_MDIYhPH0]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - Early Morning Rain (Live in Chicago - 1979)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-7QSMyz5rg]YouTube - Booker T & the MG's - green onions - mod classic 60s[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjddmQVc924&feature=related]YouTube - Jack Johnson and G. Love - Rodeo Clowns[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0foZ3gRcWvA]YouTube - 5th Dimension -- Stone Soul Picnic[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxVLHaHUI4E&feature=PlayList&p=51F033D6B134087D&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=20]YouTube - GRAZING IN THE GRASS/FRIENDS OF DISTINCTION[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAmcCdvZCDg&feature=related]YouTube - Going In Circles - Friends Of Distinction[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wFpvRMIIEM]YouTube - Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw - Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LIpuMbLX-Q]YouTube - Jimmy Buffett - Son of a Sailor - San Diego 2004[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_NzR5yZ1Z8]YouTube - One Particular Harbour - Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InweRgBpbng]YouTube - The Beatles - Her Majesty Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTp810Ycqj8]YouTube - Forest Gump_ Joan Baez - Blowin' in the wind[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

1970's Brit Band.... the Undertones. 

undertones site:youtube.com - Google Videos


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79NiN7ISW7E]YouTube - The Marmalade - Reflections Of My Life[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc&feature=fvw]YouTube - THE HOLLIES - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr6H1a7YUac&feature=related]YouTube - edison lighthouse - Love grows where my rosemary goes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXrcINvsREU&feature=related]YouTube - Allman Brothers - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed - 1970[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Intense said:


> YouTube - edison lighthouse - Love grows where my rosemary goes





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Intense again.



sigh....

this is one of my all time favorite songs....wonderful choice...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLkmbLoaORU]YouTube - Easy Rider - Smith - The Weight[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fAPEUWowEc]YouTube - meatloaf-you took the words right out of my mouth[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBZDTK9Yhko&feature=related]YouTube - Meatloaf - Bat out of Hell[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjoeLpVCNr0]YouTube - Rolling stones-paint it black[/ame]

I see a red door and I want it painted black
No colors anymore I want them to turn black
I see the girls walk by dressed in their summer clothes
I have to turn my head until my darkness goes


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGfJ0_KMiro]YouTube - You Can't Always Get What You Want Original Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tRdBsnX4N4]YouTube - Beast Of Burden by The Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM-VvLvmV6o]YouTube - Rolling Stones- Sympathy For The Devil[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EPfyID0nZ4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm5DPlNCmtk]YouTube - Born to be wild - Steppenwolf[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwDa5dMmfZ4]YouTube - Magic Carpet Ride[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-9iNVoeghI[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xcwt9mSbYE]YouTube - The Velvet Underground - Heroin (song only)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ88oTITMoM]YouTube - A Walk On The Wild Side[/ame]


----------



## Polk

Huh? said:


> YouTube - A Walk On The Wild Side



The song will always remind me of the summer I worked for a baseball team.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o&feature=fvw]YouTube - Mountain - Mississippi Queen[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRVPLPFoJL0&feature=related]YouTube - Rare Earth - I Just Want to Celebrate[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFBLYuM7y4g]YouTube - Rare Earth Get Ready 1973[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8TGZQ8pyuM&feature=related]YouTube - (I Know) I'm Losing You-Rare Earth-1970[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVNISWXsUq8&feature=related]YouTube - Daniel Lanois - Jolie Louise Live (Early 90s)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAytS5rUrFM]YouTube - The Babys - Back on My Feet Again (Stereo!)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t62zOXvSrh0]YouTube - Rainbow - Stone Cold (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upenR6n7xWY]YouTube - Bon Jovi - 'Blaze Of Glory'[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]_o3IdhYIkEg[/youtube]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1bxlDAjGCo]YouTube - "I'm Movin' On" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lJFoareXeI]YouTube - I Wish You Were There - REO Speedwagon[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ4zHdggGWM]YouTube - jimmy buffett - The Weather Is Here, Wish You - Box Set[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLw2ugNYrM8]YouTube - Leaving Town[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9liAK2uUUA]YouTube - If The Phone Doesn't Ring, It's Me - Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WQNMWBSGUQ]YouTube - Kenny Loggins - I'm Alright (Live-HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2BjJbKQkgc]YouTube - Nazareth - Love Hurts[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

As we taxied down the runway I could hear the people shout 

They said "Don't come back here Yankee"

But if I ever do.....I'll bring more money

'Cause all she wants to do is dance....


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H0BMfqFP9c]YouTube - Foo Fighters - Everlong[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSYhvmEedx0]YouTube - Come Undone- Def Leppard[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSOMzKYttW0]YouTube - Hallucinate- Def Leppard[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbWp3NTUqlg]YouTube - Willie Nelson - Maria (Shut Up And Kiss Me): CC w/Alternate WR Edition[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyF5J7au1jE]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain - Shea Stadium 1971[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU0MF8pwktg]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan-Pride And Joy[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GSpbuFSr2o]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Voodoo Chile (Slight Return)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

I think this is the best song this guy has ever done

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK4ra-cNoik]YouTube - Taylor Hicks--Somehow[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfQ3a1T5yu8]YouTube - Miss You In A Heartbeat - Def Leppard[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V1K133FVJQ]YouTube - Canned Heat "On The Road Again"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKSONbPbafI]YouTube - Johnny Winter-Mississippi Blues[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdYP0lxps88]YouTube - On The Road Again[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7qpfGVUd8c&feature=related]YouTube - While My Guitar Gently Weeps - George Harrison[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM5VZiaPvys]YouTube - Kermit the Frog sings Canned Heat's "Going Up The Country"[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Intense said:


> YouTube - While My Guitar Gently Weeps - George Harrison


Like this one...where is that blues thread? LOL


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hntXAO_Rq7c]YouTube - Dixie Chicks - Cowboy Take Me Away[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btXADkj7dLQ]YouTube - Robert Palmer - Every Kinda People[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDjpjhB6H6c&feature=fvw]YouTube - There's no way out of here[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udS-54aFPHI]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt - Blue Bayou (1978)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y8sy5r82iE]YouTube - Eli Young Band-When It Rains[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHS1Jey4clk]YouTube - The Eagles & Linda Ronstadt -Desperado[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPvqFkCtAqw]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt and the Stone Ponys Different Drum[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmCf34TVSSQ]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Watch the Wind Blow By[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCCO4figO-o]YouTube - Kevin Fowler Not Lovin' Anymore[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE]YouTube - All these years Sawyer Brown[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFN_vL_obgs]YouTube - Insensitive - Leanne Rimes[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EkJRy3gIS4]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band - Midnight Rider[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgqG8aK45WY]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen glory days[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

Way cool version...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpY293eoQ8M]YouTube - SANTANA "Black Magic Woman" Live 1979[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpPb2cVswlI]YouTube - Oye Como Va - Carlos Santana[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugxFcmZXDyc]YouTube - LED ZEPPELIN : Stairway to Heaven (live).[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw6qiNyD2M8]YouTube - AC/DC Whole Lotta Rosie Live In Madrid[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1iR2Wi3u5o]YouTube - AC/DC - Its A Long Way To The Top If Ya Wanna Rock And Roll[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-312lVPnhY]YouTube - joan jett dirty deeds done dirty cheap[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh4L7qvUiEM]YouTube - Julianne Hough - That Song In My Head[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAN7oQLBcAY]YouTube - Elton John - Your Song: Red Piano Show - Live in Las Vegas[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_cZyez8X1k]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Best of Intentions (live)[/ame]


----------



## dink

Huh? said:


> YouTube - LED ZEPPELIN : Stairway to Heaven (live).



Oo good one. 

Here's two of my favorites. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g1WHqQKEfc"]YouTube - ~! D'yer Mak'er - Led Zeppelin !~ (Lyrics)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOfcVcPWiBY&feature=PlayList&p=577812019432ECA1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=27"]YouTube - Led Zeppelin-All of my love (live cologne germany 1980)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggbEVRtfUOE]YouTube - All my love(richie valens).3gp[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnVE3UTIgEM]YouTube - Frank Zappa - Valley Girl[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqB1oqP8smg]YouTube - War - City, Country, City (instrumental)[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

Under The Bridge ~~~ Red Hot Chili Peppers

_I don't ever wanna feel like I did that day
Take me to the place I love, take me all the way
I don't ever wanna feel like I did that day
Take me to the place I love, take me all the way_


----------



## Intense

masquerade said:


> Under The Bridge ~~~ Red Hot Chili Peppers
> 
> _I don't ever wanna feel like I did that day
> Take me to the place I love, take me all the way
> I don't ever wanna feel like I did that day
> Take me to the place I love, take me all the way_



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x23l6BGu3w]YouTube - Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_YIUn9Jd1g&feature=related]YouTube - Steely Dan- Do It Again[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

Intense said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under The Bridge ~~~ Red Hot Chili Peppers
> 
> _I don't ever wanna feel like I did that day
> Take me to the place I love, take me all the way
> I don't ever wanna feel like I did that day
> Take me to the place I love, take me all the way_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x23l6BGu3w]YouTube - Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers[/ame]
Click to expand...


Thank you Intense.  I don't have access to youtube from where I currently sit.


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7jZeXvpyZQ]YouTube - Mr. Acker Bilk - Stranger On The Shore 1988 (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktOg7-vPx14&feature=PlayList&p=8142430DD164F1C3&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - New Riders Of The Purple Sage (Panama Red)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6yMj0JGLWs]YouTube - The Fraternity Of Man-Don't Bogart Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI1yK84MOMo]YouTube - SHeDAISY - This Woman Needs - Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAMLa5ZC-B4]YouTube - Mike & The Mechanics - All I Need Is A Miracle[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdUDBUEC8so&feature=related]YouTube - Meat Loaf - A time for heroes[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4fWN6VvgKQ]YouTube - The Youngbloods - "Get Together"[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7DPQ-G1QXw&feature=PlayList&p=9991436180A1DBC1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - Paul Revere and the Raiders - Hungry[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-qtYcEo6bM]YouTube - Alternative Science Fiction/Double Feature[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqvcQNUlePY]YouTube - Meat Loaf - You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth 1978[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1aMTWdQnzo]YouTube - The Chambers Brothers - Time Has Come Today[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkW93uftVkA&feature=related]YouTube - Genesis When in Rome Ripples[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qTAy5RU_m4]YouTube - John Sebastian - Younger Generation[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_Y6O6G9WBM]YouTube - John Sebastian - Darling Be Home Soon[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wG6Cgmgn5U]YouTube - Joe Cocker - With A Little Help From My Friends[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlDmslyGmGI]YouTube - Joe Cocker - You are so beautiful (nearly unplugged)[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXLB32n6lq8]YouTube - Billie Holiday - I'll Be Seeing You[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzNEgcqWDG4]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Summertime (Live GrÃ¶na Lund 1969)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_Tf2lQvDz0]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUexdSx07W8]YouTube - For crying out loud[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eof2c5fTcI8]YouTube - Let it be - Ray Charles[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzdHlN_eVSw]YouTube - Ray Charles - Georgia On My Mind- Tokyo (1990)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRKqfrct070&feature=related]YouTube - Rainy Night in Georgia -- Brook Benton[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzq5X-p2C0Y]YouTube - Patsy Cline "Crazy"[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkkM7K6smQA]YouTube - Patsy Cline - Walkin' After Midnight[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jb6eMEVJ_jo]YouTube - Loretta Lynn performs "Coal Miner's Daughter" on Opry Live[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnepPZChA5U]YouTube - Charlie Daniels Band "Devil Went Down to Georgia" Opry Live[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BARLfUmyBJA]YouTube - Styx - Come Sail Away[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5rhhQbyYV0]YouTube - Bright Eyes - "First Day of My Life"[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qikRcAiCtKM&feature=related]YouTube - Bright Eyes - At The Bottom Of Everything[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hUy9ePyo6Q]YouTube - sound of silence[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn22CKnXgJg]YouTube - The Babys - Isn't It Time (Stereo!)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TGiqef2Fp0&feature=related]YouTube - Sheryl Crow - The First Cut Is The Deepest[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YH5Arbm47IQ]YouTube - Donnie Iris - Ah Leah[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cin0QzuEss]YouTube - White Bird- It's A Beautiful Day -1968[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyddGdMgMyg]YouTube - love you out loud- meat loaf[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZtQh5EIgWQ]YouTube - The Beatles - Here comes the sun[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XlpVhgmsi8]YouTube - baby your baby[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKTiwCez6Zs]YouTube - Whitesnake - Here I Go Again[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9MS2wd8768]YouTube - Chris ledoux - Love needs a fool[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7l98wiQx0s&feature=related]YouTube - Broken- Lindsey Haun[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PN47fdLuUY&feature=related]YouTube - -Lyrics- Broken Bridges[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmK-YWSJ8Eg&feature=related]YouTube - David Gray Babylon (version 2)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNAuDEUcHvU&feature=related]YouTube - John Prine : Paradise / Donald & Lydia[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKHFWpaTUmY]YouTube - Warren Zevon-Knocking on Heaven's Door[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMCu6YgRLeM]YouTube - Michael Buble - Lost (Official Video) "Lyrics"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSKWyQblRFI]YouTube - Drift Away - Dobie Gray[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC-R6hslm4A&feature=PlayList&p=B102137FCC4ACC03&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Walking in Memphis (Cher feat. Marc Cohn)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TLDQdQmk3g]YouTube - Marc Cohn - Walking In Memphis (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw-TUO7A-HQ]YouTube - Dave Matthews Singing John Lennon[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP-yr6iWPMs]YouTube - Journey - Be Good To Yourself[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLgdcGEqgcw]YouTube - Moody Blues - Go Now[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PECk9A-07Pw]YouTube - The Doors - Touch Me[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75XWbsSx-E]YouTube - The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw5eTaGSKPc]YouTube - The Doors-People Are Strange ( live rare )[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ilz5SxrHA3E]YouTube - Deep Purple - Hush: Video[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPbEXzQPYAc]YouTube - Deep PurpLe - Hey Joe[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjOyy_1IBeQ]YouTube - WILDWOOD WEED[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Better.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhCM88LhoW0]YouTube - Knocking on heavens door[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I'm convinced that, like so many great vocalists, Axel is an asshole. But do you think his fashion insistence on wearing skin tight, shorty-short shorts (sometimes covered by skirts or shirts tied around his waist) implies he's bi?

Not that I really care. Just curious.


----------



## AllieBaba

The true wildwood flower...I was raised singing this song. It wasn't about maryjane.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENS4nD0vRKI&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uos3qj0NuYs]YouTube - Wildwood Flower (Reese Witherspoon)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewnfWoSQz3o]YouTube - The Carter Family - Wildwood Flower[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHVpRBnK6ss&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xHl-P_arVA&feature=fvw]YouTube - Nirvana (Unplugged) - Where Did You Sleep Last Night[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

What the hell is wrong with ppl who blast themselves?


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zgja26eNeY]YouTube - Johnny Cash - San Quentin (Live from Prison)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsUM7V6Ku_8]YouTube - Highwayman - Johnny Cash (the highwaymen)[/ame]

This one because it  has cool sillouhettes of hosses...and because my dad worked on Hoover.


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQKOR9t9ynM]YouTube - Cream - Crossroads 1968[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPJL96fbV5Q]YouTube - Cream-Sunshine of Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGZeqwdWoeo]YouTube - Cream - White Room[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1YvRWSIQOE]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Stand Back - Live in 1987[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tF0eeVlhVM]YouTube - Phil Collins - Inside Out - New York Live '90[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4]YouTube - Styx - Renegade[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAmgTNATJkk]YouTube - Billy Idol - "Mony Mony"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxqG-LoJHPY]YouTube - Billy Idol - LA Woman[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRa_hGpZiMI]YouTube - Ashokan Farewell[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QG2TTWEMcKY]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway song (live in Atlanta 1981)[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oepXF2B5NK4]YouTube - Genesis ~ Land Of Confusion[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtxuPqjSJDc&feature=fvw]YouTube - Adam and the Ants - Dog eat Dog[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

OMG look @ the hair!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raq8maAutAE]YouTube - Berlin - Sex (I'm A....)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwc0AW67CmA]YouTube - Earth Wind and Fire: Shining Star[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz-Ad8rxOxY]YouTube - Mr. President[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ANwoZ9-fuI&feature=related]YouTube - From The Greenhouse[/ame]

Standing room only at L.A.X.
I trade my ticket for some cigarettes
I won't believe it till they dissapear [sic]

The president's hiding on a submarine
See how he runs away from history
I won't believe it till they dissapear [sic]
I won't believe it till I dissapear [sic]

Chorus:
After all we've been through
Doesn't it seem a little funny to you
We should all shine from the violet blue
And now we're calling you
From the greenhouse

All of the warriers have gone away
I sit and watch the sky, waiting for the rain
I won't believe it till I dissapear [sic]
I won't believe it till I dissapear [sic]
I won't believe you till I dissapear [sic]

Chorus

*Sometimes you have to know when to hang up your signing shoes *


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5Cf5OusjrQ]YouTube - The Toadies - Possum Kingdom[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YQWs0--CwY]YouTube - TO LIVE AND DIE IN LA - Opening Scene And Music[/ame]



peace...


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxwbcZGh6Q8]YouTube - John Hiatt & The Goners - Alone In The Dark[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Mr.Fitnah said:


> YouTube - Genesis ~ Land Of Confusion



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yj747_5M8U]YouTube - Disturbed - Land of Confusion Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXqqw-gQqzo]YouTube - The Dream Academy - Life in a Northern Town (In Stereo)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6ybb6myGE4]YouTube - Brandy You're A Fine Girl Looking Glass[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g9ysArxCdk]YouTube - Pink Floyd - The post war dream (From The Final Cut album)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo&feature=related]YouTube - Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3hBYTkI-sE&feature=related]YouTube - Bill Withers - use me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaVXfHZv50Y]YouTube - Bill Withers - Lean On Me[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU97n-HuAJA&feature=related]YouTube - Bill Withers 'Lean on Me'[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Intense said:


> YouTube - Bill Withers - Lean On Me



shit you beat me to it!


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc&feature=PlayList&p=8A538C1D148FA39F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - THE HOLLIES - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liIQLIx2Onw]YouTube - Manfred Mann Mighty Quinn[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsgyVkT5GW4&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred Mann - Do Wah Diddy (Ed Sullivan)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI]YouTube - Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28_unHqjVp0&feature=related]YouTube - ELO-Strange Magic[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

going to see these guys tomorrow night, listen to them you will like them. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r8cLFS1l8Q]YouTube - FLOWMOTION - Wild Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7wk7n0i1EM]YouTube - Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Spirits in the night (Live 1976)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kWexhbYaOY&feature=related]YouTube - The Yardbirds - I'm A Man (Hullabaloo)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ltAGuuru7Q]YouTube - Israel Kamakawiwo'Ole 'IZ' 'Somewhere Over The Rainbow' HQ[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D17p0D-rks&feature=related]YouTube - "In This Life" - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2d2llB4oIQ]YouTube - The Beatles-In My Life[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2GmzyeeXnQ&feature=related]YouTube - the kinks- you really got me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUiso6MHvRw&feature=related]YouTube - Lola - The Kinks[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqNtWfo0yzc&feature=related]YouTube - The Monkees - I`m a Believer[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0&feature=PlayList&p=119845CA5FA93E1C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=6]YouTube - The James Gang - Funk #49[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj0zGxDxXVM]YouTube - Santana - Song of the Wind[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Intense said:


> YouTube - the kinks- you really got me



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLoHlckgcd0]YouTube - Bon Jovi - You Really Got Me now[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eDkAG3R0h8]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Small Town[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQArljMHmbU]YouTube - Gold Dust Woman Live Rumors Tour[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC4ZOxpu2rs]YouTube - Queen - Who Wants to Live Forever[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSvH4s-4sCQ]YouTube - Whitney Houston - Battle Hymn Of The Republic (WHH)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHCE5sw1mTs]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Elderly Woman Behind The Counter in a small town[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Beggars banquet and Let it bleed back to back.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QP-SIW6iKY]YouTube - Enter Sandman - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYBtn4CwjMc]YouTube - Metallica - The Day That Never Comes: video[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAsA00-5KoI&feature=related]YouTube - Metallica - Nothing Else Matters [Original Video][/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4p5p85A8tx8]YouTube - 05 Last Child Aerosmith 1980 Greatest Hits[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4p5p85A8tx8]YouTube - 05 Last Child Aerosmith 1980 Greatest Hits[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP5fBx8JLoQ]YouTube - Light On (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKDqDGs6j0I]YouTube - best movie soundtrack ever[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1m-DYM7JvMA[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6z-nxAYhGw]YouTube - Van Halen - Van Halen - On Fire[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzkXGIRaxcI]YouTube - Van Halen - Van Halen - I'm The One[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6zTXPN_PPo]YouTube - Van Halen - Van Halen - Feel Your Love Tonight[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hu-fxcjJp8Y&feature=related]YouTube - Van Halen Jamies Cryin-(Music Video)- HIGH QUALITY[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7btcIj3p4-I]YouTube - Peter,Paul & Mary Live[4],Where Have All The Flowers Gone?[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wik2uc69WbU]YouTube - Peter Paul & Mary - Puff the Magic Dragon[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90Ucr9fxTGc]YouTube - Peter, Paul and Mary - Leaving On A Jet Plane[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2RKWJD5ops]YouTube - Van Halen - Van Halen - Ice Cream Man[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbixKDRxIz0]YouTube - Van Halen - Van Halen - Little Dreamer[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqrogegV1lw]YouTube - Billy Currington - People Are Crazy: Closed-Captioned[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWR7ILg75D4]YouTube - Chris LeDoux - Tougher Than The Rest[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-E8UlrF_9o]YouTube - The Ting Tings - "That's Not My Name"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG6ELD-TiC4]YouTube - Western Skies[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5Vzrfkg-HY]YouTube - Modest Mouse - Float On[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib-QfTcxNHU]YouTube - Supertramp Take A Look At My Girlfriend[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_EIufhjHsE]YouTube - Kiss - Hard Luck Woman[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rq0zUJCl9Qs&feature=PlayList&p=808E199B29846D0B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9]YouTube - Blackstreet-No Diggity[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2RZQlxkMUE]YouTube - Justin Moore - Small Town USA[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7VsoxT_FUY]YouTube - GEORGE THOROGOOD "Bad To The Bone"[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdvXwfaiwcE]YouTube - Dropkick Murphys - State Of Massachusetts[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysXMAOgEIq4]YouTube - George Thorogood I Drink Alone[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs]YouTube - one borboun one scotch one beer[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw]YouTube - I'm Shipping Up To Boston - Dropkick Murphys[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ9ielNUH24]YouTube - Forrest Gump / Iron Maiden: The Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner (New Improved Version)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVrDQQIiweE]YouTube - The Righteous Brothers sing You've Lost that Loving Feeling[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOxLaHPPzzw]YouTube - Cyrkle - Red Rubber Ball - 45 rpm[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ds2O0Td6IY]YouTube - Walk Away Renee/The Left Banke[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDyOulteViU]YouTube - Righteous Brothers - Soul & Inspiration[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDHpkYI5_FY]YouTube - Bobbie Gentry - Ode to Billie Joe[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B56UjiLuWkk]YouTube - I'm Alive - Kenny Chesney with Dave Matthews[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O6x_m4zvFs]YouTube - The Doors - Light My Fire[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FMhnl0__Vo]YouTube - janis joplin me and bobby mc gee[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-GFqhCq2HA]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Mercedes Benz[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkGUt4QYc08]YouTube - Janis Joplin - To love somebody[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKeXkhxiq6I]YouTube - Scott McKenzie - San Francisco[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8XVlAIm6O0]YouTube - Deftones - My Own Summer (Shove it)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F5nVGfsOmE&feature=PlayList&p=FEF11ED6C74888DE&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=40]YouTube - The Grass Roots- Let's Live For Today[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Damn....you are on a roll with good songs "Huh?" ....cool


----------



## namvet

[youtube]qYS732zyYfU[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW7NpsHR3K0&feature=related]YouTube - Monday Monday by Mamas and the Papas[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajwnmkEqYpo]YouTube - Dream A Little Dream Of Me - The Mamas & The Papas[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io0uqrp9dco]YouTube - Ella Fitzgerald - Louis Armstrong "Dream a Little Dream of[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]zP6xPNVB6XY[/youtube]


----------



## Huh?

Most are familiar with Arlo's song, _Alice's Restaurant_, and yet very few are aware of the fact he also made a movie about it...this is not a music video as such but I just wanted to share this bit of trivia...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyYfXc0K_7U]YouTube - Alice's Restaurant (TrAiLer) - 1969[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsnUu71Viyo]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie - Coming Into Los Angeles - Woodstock 1969[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q60YKfPKdjQ]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel- Kathy's Song[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKeI07ga-KQ&feature=related]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel- April Come She Will[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V55FfDnkQ6o]YouTube - Canned Heat - Woodstock Boogie (Live at Woodstock 1969)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV9y4AZX-1E&feature=related]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Flowers Never Bend with the Rainfall[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Huh? said:


> Most are familiar with Arlo's song, _Alice's Restaurant_, and yet very few are aware of the fact he also made a movie about it...this is not a music video as such but I just wanted to share this bit of trivia...
> 
> YouTube - Alice's Restaurant (TrAiLer) - 1969



Nice....I remember the movie, it was one of my favorites but I haven't watched it in years.  Arlo used to play at festivals and outdoor concerts for free - we used to go and see him and once I saw him in concert with Pete Seeger.

Thanks for the memories


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzY5gYicbKY]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Patterns[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBfjU3_XOaA]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son - Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

Coyote said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most are familiar with Arlo's song, _Alice's Restaurant_, and yet very few are aware of the fact he also made a movie about it...this is not a music video as such but I just wanted to share this bit of trivia...
> 
> YouTube - Alice's Restaurant (TrAiLer) - 1969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice....I remember the movie, it was one of my favorites but I haven't watched it in years.  Arlo used to play at festivals and outdoor concerts for free - we used to go and see him and once I saw him in concert with Pete Seeger.
> 
> Thanks for the memories
Click to expand...

Way cool...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXqTf8DU6a0]YouTube - Pete Seeger/ Where Have All The Flowers Gone[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ejwaNx2aBo]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie - Sailing Down My Golden River[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5JLCAIJLJ8]YouTube - Pete Seeger - Guantanamera[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5BWfGjeql0]YouTube - Paper Lace - Billy DonÂ´t Be A Hero (1974)[/u [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOEKvrVhjMU]YouTube - In my life - Beatles[/ame]  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9wPPBgbQ18]YouTube - America - You Can Do Magic - Subtitulado[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhgPxOMfnNI]YouTube - The Muppets sing Jim Croce's "Time in a Bottle"[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4asAOyglCc]YouTube - Dr. Hook - Sylvia's Mother (Live)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMc8naeeSS8]YouTube - Dancin' In the Moonlight[/ame]   [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EO1nfSCKrU]YouTube - Rose Royce - I Wanna Get Next To You[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uW0dJyMKsU]YouTube - Smokey's 1969 Dodge Charger[/ame] music to my ear.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNMhPQoEbJE]YouTube - beatles - help! - you've got to hide your love away[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

I wish there was a video of Jim Croce doing this song but sadly, as with so many of his songs, it wasn't released until after his death...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40gAvKF2FUw]YouTube - Jim Croce Which Way Are You Going by Phil Richter[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3cUejOltsA]YouTube - The Beatles - Norwegian Wood (very rare)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgetlgfkFTg]YouTube - Kylie Hogan Carmelita[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eUsSXXc8wU]YouTube - Warren Zevon - Excitable Boy[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz7IjXu0DfQ]YouTube - The Beatles - 'You got to hide your love away' music video[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xHvnMC7KFg]YouTube - Led Zeppelin-Bron-Yr-Aur (NOT stomp-LIVE)[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQTTFUtMSvQ]YouTube - Beethoven - Fur elise[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AratTMGrHaQ]YouTube - Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj8IsmkqTo]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Love Reign Over Me[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFFl0VBY3jc]YouTube - Collin Raye - Not That Different[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Ma4BvMUwU]YouTube - Requiem for a dream[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHXFOUQBRHE]YouTube - IT'S A SHAME/SPINNERS[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxVLHaHUI4E&feature=related]YouTube - GRAZING IN THE GRASS/FRIENDS OF DISTINCTION[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Djubl5ePbM]YouTube - Alan Parsons - Old & Wise The World Liberty Concert '95' (Original Audio) (((Stereo)))[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5zFsy9VIdM]YouTube - TALKING HEADS[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MYp0VIbwZk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI4Qel8qvW0]YouTube - Elvis Costello - Alison[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSYbRiYwTY]YouTube - David Bowie's "Space Oddity"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3W6yf6c-FA]YouTube - Duran Duran - Rio (2003 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo]YouTube - MC Hammer - U Can't Touch This[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdIqd2YDKVE]YouTube - The Doors - People are strange (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HGqXIQYW8A]YouTube - Eli Young Band - Always The Love Songs: Closed-Captioned[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6E4Cs2H-xE]YouTube - Mr. Big - To Be With You[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

This kid is good

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owAj5LiXG5w]YouTube - MattRach - The NEW Canon Rock[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BGlFsf9DM8]YouTube - Tales of brave ulysses[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUW1SGF7bR8]YouTube - Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Home - 1969[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MQYn-GvGOM]YouTube - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr. Bojangles (STEREO)[/ame]

A sad sweet song...time passes


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLD85G2jr-o&NR=1]YouTube - Nitty Gritty and Friends "Will the Circle be Unbroken" live[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1YmVqkBGY8]YouTube - Peter, Paul and Mary - If I Had My Way[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

And as I watch the drops of rain

Weave their weary paths and die

I know that I am like the rain

There but for the grace of you go I


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q60YKfPKdjQ]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel- Kathy's Song[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Freedom rider
They cursed my brother to his face
Go home outsider
This town's gonna be your buryin' place

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeOBPaM5G6k&feature=related]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - He was my brother 1966 live[/ame]

He was my brother
Tears can't bring him back to me


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc&feature=related]YouTube - THE HOLLIES - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnQFmvICP_0&feature=fvw]YouTube - Mighty Quinn (Quinn the Eskimo) by Manfred Mann[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30p0PJrHrgE&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred mann - Do wah diddy[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4KcRNQ4dVw]YouTube - One Misty Moisty Morning[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRtAJy2nFVM]YouTube - Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Blinded by the light (Live 1976)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV_gK3http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs4P8WKbF-wZz608  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsjvhmpVFKo]YouTube - Ray Stevens - The Pirate Song[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs4P8WKbF-w]YouTube - Ray Stevens----It's me again magret![/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV_gK3Zz608]YouTube - The Streak ~ Ray Stevens[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

Best if watched full screen...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYlJH81dSiw]YouTube - I'm My Own Grandpa- Ray Stevens ( with family tree diagram)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIHP9o6X6D8]YouTube - Steve Miller Band - The Joker[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnlTrq6wLf0]YouTube - Fly Like An Eagle Steve Miller Band[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf5Gnt4-gyw]YouTube - GRAVE YARDS (QUEEN FOREVER PIANO VERSION) NO MUSIC COPYRIGHT INTENDED[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

This guy makes some awesome videos...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsddAuVsyno]YouTube - Chariots Of Fire Theme To The Animal Kingdom.[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

PixieStix said:


> This kid is good
> 
> YouTube - MattRach - The NEW Canon Rock



He needs to hook up with TSO.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNGC378EmFM]YouTube - Trans-Siberian Orchestra-Christmas Canon Rock (Live on Regis[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU1jCwyDgxw]YouTube - 'It Can't Rain All The Time' from The Crow[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz7_3n7xyDg&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Liam Lynch: United States of Whatever[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLD85G2jr-o]YouTube - Nitty Gritty and Friends "Will the Circle be Unbroken" live[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76ohvqwsNkk]YouTube - Would Jesus Wear a Rolex?[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Huh? said:


> YouTube - Nitty Gritty and Friends "Will the Circle be Unbroken" live



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsLsr-ftP6E]YouTube - Amazing grace Maverick Choir[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmp2GLcpwrU]YouTube - Men'll Be Boys - Billy Dean[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD-Ct7GoxQs]YouTube - Willie Nelson - Amazing Grace[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Huh? said:


> YouTube - Would Jesus Wear a Rolex?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQx33Xo5QiI]YouTube - Huckabee: Ray Stevens,if 10 percent is good enough for Jesus.[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Hadn't heard this one: 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9Xo1P9OdfI[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49GavdGWtac]YouTube - Battle Hymn of the Baby Boomers (HD)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Huh? said:


> YouTube - Battle Hymn of the Baby Boomers (HD)


----------



## Huh?

Eve said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Battle Hymn of the Baby Boomers (HD)
Click to expand...


Here's another of his...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTUSRud-WZw]YouTube - A Legend in My Own Mind[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y16iDqQiVg]YouTube - For What Its Worth - Stephen Stills (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIrZjql7rS8]YouTube - Stephen Stills Solo - Suite Judy Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92HjH1GG3ro]YouTube - Donovan - Season of the Witch[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBhz4Gf3E8A]YouTube - The Byrds Turn Turn Turn[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRbsz1Ha7Zo]YouTube - Its My Party - Lesley Gore[/ame]  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy7aPyNuPxA]YouTube - Lesley Gore - It's Judy's Turn To Cry.[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5Fq2SCxNP4]YouTube - LONG COOL WOMAN IN A BLACK DRESS - The Hollies[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah_9-4uIDsU]YouTube - The Beau Brummels - Laugh Laugh[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKu2QaytmrM]YouTube - Billy Joel - We Didn't Start The Fire[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx53c_6h-W4]YouTube - Billy Joel - A Matter Of Trust[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySjxZDT_5SA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcNACaKY3I4]YouTube - APRIL WINE [ JUST BETWEEN YOU & ME ] LIVE[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4218R-gBmts]YouTube - Blue moon Ella Fitzgerald[/ame]


----------



## namvet

the day the music died

[youtube]9sg9XI7bYrA[/youtube]

[youtube]74C_gVCT2wU[/youtube]

[youtube]6TcC_ni0ojo[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

Eve said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kid is good
> 
> YouTube - MattRach - The NEW Canon Rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs to hook up with TSO.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNGC378EmFM"]YouTube - Trans-Siberian Orchestra-Christmas Canon Rock (Live on Regis[/ame]
Click to expand...

 

I love TSO.

A taste of the Holiday season, a bit early, but this video is so great

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szLmAPW39uE]YouTube - Frisco Christmas Lights - Wizards in Winter[/ame]


----------



## namvet

PixieStix said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kid is good
> 
> YouTube - MattRach - The NEW Canon Rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs to hook up with TSO.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNGC378EmFM"]YouTube - Trans-Siberian Orchestra-Christmas Canon Rock (Live on Regis[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love TSO.
> 
> A taste of the Holiday season, a bit early, but this video is so great
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szLmAPW39uE]YouTube - Frisco Christmas Lights - Wizards in Winter[/ame]
Click to expand...




indeed. here's the original built by 2 guys

[youtube]rmgf60CI_ks[/youtube]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-NsZWDJLUQ]YouTube - Marshall Crenshaw - Crying Waiting Hoping[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgyl_LBdcxo]YouTube - Jackie Wilson - Lonely Tear Drops[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhecdhiokJo]YouTube - Crosby, Stills & Nash - Helplessly Hoping[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ]YouTube - Pink Floyd "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" Syd Barrett Tribute[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrytTQCbomk]YouTube - NEIL YOUNG - HEART OF GOLD (1971) - HQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNP_mXk3JVU]YouTube - Jackson Browne - Doctor my Eyes - Live[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4tIcdHALI8]YouTube - Clint Black Good Run Of Bad Luck[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1lW044MFcI&feature=PlayList&p=F98D89303942041A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=37]YouTube - Simple Man-Charlie Daniels Band[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMyLbZuzXo0]YouTube - Jack Johnson - Cocoon[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM6UCk43js0]YouTube - Kevin Fowler - Hard Man to Love[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]I4s0nzsU1Wg[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqP3wT5lpa4]YouTube - Instant Karma - John lennon[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oVzHm_S0-A]YouTube - Born In The U.S.A. - Bruce Springsteen[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJEySrDerj0&feature=channel]YouTube - The Cranberries - Zombie[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7EPlqvMAfU]YouTube - 8th of November - Big & Rich[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]IOH4C7XhasU[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwu7ixmQk0c&feature=channel]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - November Rain: With Graphics[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtoDox0kAFE&feature=channel]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Don't Cry: Original Version[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP2VyquMAaM]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Paint it Black[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWo73ybRs48]YouTube - Reba McEntire - Somebody: Album Version[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ5bS3_BCDs]YouTube - Def Leppard - Photograph[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H80TWwYsAY&feature=channel]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Live And Let Die: Edited Master[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv7vHELUD4g]YouTube - Reba McEntire - Fancy: Rev. 1[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tkLMI8me24]YouTube - Iron Man Music Video by Black Sabbath[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1-j9hEPenM]YouTube - Def Leppard - Bringin' On The Heartbreak[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZNjlFIjuOM]YouTube - Trace Adkins - I Wanna Feel Something[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBRoQ91W1rk]YouTube - Styx - Man In The Wilderness[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxgAVB2IMpM]YouTube - Ticks Music video by, Brad Paisley![/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBcNOp0EZBc]YouTube - Johnny Winter-Rock Me Baby[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwbJDt-p2L8]YouTube - The Jeff Healey Band - Lost In Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYvckvAepYk&feature=related]YouTube - Wishbone Ash - Where Were You Tomorrow - 1973[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5W2Vr6HU7s]Police - Every Little Thing She Does is Magic[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSB2B_MXZOc]YouTube - Whitesnake - Slide It In[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9CmZXSSYmc]YouTube - I Gotta Feeling Live at Oprah's 24th Season Kickoff Party[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbZ2Ee8Kil0]YouTube - Trixter - One In A Million[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbTjzZzfR7w]YouTube - Drive (The Cars)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7osnZTch6UM]YouTube - Charlie Robison[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Robby Krieger, and John Densmore's band after the Doors.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSSvp8OnzLs]YouTube - Butts Band Be With Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On1QYgA6Zmc]YouTube - Savatage - All That I Bleed (live in Japan)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0FawK4G_AY]YouTube - Savatage- "Somewhere in Time" & "Believe"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk6SrPbQahc]YouTube - I Am The Highway (Audioslave)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE]YouTube - Neil Young - Heart Of Gold[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXWAIm8Z2Wg[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFknBy7F2R8]YouTube - T.I. ft Rihanna-live your life [official][/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

For Eve:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liZ4UiPM1jU]YouTube - Guns N Roses One In A Million tribute video[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qneh8eJTcas&feature=related]YouTube - eric clapton wonderful tonight live[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I still don't get Axel's biker shorts. I spend way too much time trying to figure out what they MEAN. They probably mean nothing except he doesn't want to chafe.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3k8grc9sac]YouTube - Bob Seger - Mainstreet - New "Video" version from 1980! by scotty mack[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

AllieBaba said:


> I still don't get Axel's biker shorts. I spend way too much time trying to figure out what they MEAN. They probably mean nothing except he doesn't want to chafe.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWnoSAPkXQY]YouTube - Robert Cray - Smoking Gun[/ame]

A word to the wise. I'm beyond this myself, I learned  the hard way....


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4Ccfpwc6bg]YouTube - 10 minutes of non-stop you are an idiot[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7A2acBVENA]YouTube - Midnight Rider-The Allman Bros. Band[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_2w4vl9mt8]YouTube - love song[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYbgC2vW9dk]YouTube - Dan Fogelberg - Forefathers[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AofzLsvTsM0]YouTube - Billy Idol - White Wedding[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMQhVrfAVGc]YouTube - Saving Abel-Addicted Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Luissa said:


> YouTube - 10 minutes of non-stop you are an idiot



Luissa, I don't know where you find this stuff, but there's something called "patterning". For example, patterning autistic kids who seem to skip developmental periods, and manipulating them to go through them (like creeping or crawling). It's bad news to repeatedly observe negative messages. It patterns your brain.

It's funny for 10 seconds, and it's a funny vid...but honestly, if this is the stuff you're attracted to, start avoiding it like the plague. I can remember  having women in treatment who had, as a part of their treatment, if they were prone to sexual addictions and hooking  up with losers who then abused them, to go without makeup and spend 10 minutes a day (and/or repeat the mantra every time they passed a mirror) and repeat "I am beautiful. I am beautiful. I am beautiful. I am beautiful."

It sounds stupid, but it works, which is why I am saying.....for chuckles it's funny to post things like this. But if you're following it on a regular basis, wean yourself off and start telling yourself in FRONT OF A MIRROR (somehow, that makes a differnece) I am beautiful. I am worthwhile. I am smart. I'm a good person.

Just sayin.

But the video, as always, is hilarious.


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Billy Idol - White Wedding



If you're gonna play that, I gotta play this.  Where's Pixie?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeY7MkCm0c]YouTube - Billy Idol - Rebel Yell[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehn6lmEjIPY&feature=related]YouTube - People Get Ready - Flowmotion Summer Meltdown Festival[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Ok, so now he's actually wearing pants...but is that a tail?

And has he had work done or is he just turning into a woman? I love Axel's music. But the person freaks me out.

Probably someone I would have married and then tried to kill, when I was a younger and more foolish person....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVmMggJaMk4]YouTube - Guns n' Roses - Chinese Democracy (Live in Rock in Rio 3)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

AllieBaba said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - 10 minutes of non-stop you are an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa, I don't know where you find this stuff, but there's something called "patterning". For example, patterning autistic kids who seem to skip developmental periods, and manipulating them to go through them (like creeping or crawling). It's bad news to repeatedly observe negative messages. It patterns your brain.
> 
> It's funny for 10 seconds, and it's a funny vid...but honestly, if this is the stuff you're attracted to, start avoiding it like the plague. I can remember  having women in treatment who had, as a part of their treatment, if they were prone to sexual addictions and hooking  up with losers who then abused them, to go without makeup and spend 10 minutes a day (and/or repeat the mantra every time they passed a mirror) and repeat "I am beautiful. I am beautiful. I am beautiful. I am beautiful."
> 
> It sounds stupid, but it works, which is why I am saying.....for chuckles it's funny to post things like this. But if you're following it on a regular basis, wean yourself off and start telling yourself in FRONT OF A MIRROR (somehow, that makes a differnece) I am beautiful. I am worthwhile. I am smart. I'm a good person.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> But the video, as always, is hilarious.
Click to expand...


I just thought it was funny!


----------



## AllieBaba

Luissa said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - 10 minutes of non-stop you are an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa, I don't know where you find this stuff, but there's something called "patterning". For example, patterning autistic kids who seem to skip developmental periods, and manipulating them to go through them (like creeping or crawling). It's bad news to repeatedly observe negative messages. It patterns your brain.
> 
> It's funny for 10 seconds, and it's a funny vid...but honestly, if this is the stuff you're attracted to, start avoiding it like the plague. I can remember  having women in treatment who had, as a part of their treatment, if they were prone to sexual addictions and hooking  up with losers who then abused them, to go without makeup and spend 10 minutes a day (and/or repeat the mantra every time they passed a mirror) and repeat "I am beautiful. I am beautiful. I am beautiful. I am beautiful."
> 
> It sounds stupid, but it works, which is why I am saying.....for chuckles it's funny to post things like this. But if you're following it on a regular basis, wean yourself off and start telling yourself in FRONT OF A MIRROR (somehow, that makes a differnece) I am beautiful. I am worthwhile. I am smart. I'm a good person.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> But the video, as always, is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just thought it was funny!
Click to expand...


It is funny. I just feel all motherly towards you. Drives my kids nuts too.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdlPjAJFIrw]YouTube - U2 - With Or Without You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYx4ITSeCtw]YouTube - Meat Loaf--- Home By Now No Matter What[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI8qBugVjp4]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- All My Love (STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

this is quite possibly my favorite song of all time:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpVLlnQ08OA&feature=related]YouTube - Going to California by Led Zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

time for it again guys...we're all beautiful. We are creatures of God:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdYQX8J-FFo]YouTube - Christina Aguilera - Beautiful[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

and we always come back to the classics:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA-PcyACc40]YouTube - Sheryl Crow - If It Makes You Happy[/ame]

I know I did Cheryl just a few days ago. I don't care. My little girl knows the words. I love Cheryl.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TGiqef2Fp0&feature=channel]YouTube - Sheryl Crow - The First Cut Is The Deepest[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpBMKHYZLtE[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Girlie also knows this one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agPNxuILysI&feature=related]YouTube - Sheryl Crow - Every Day Is a Winding Road - live - 2002 - lyrics[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEJrc0ojVTU]YouTube - When They Ring Those Golden Bells - Cluster Pluckers[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSP5GfAG1yI]YouTube - In The Sweet By and By - Cluster Pluckers[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I like the Cluster Pluckers' version better, but they don't seem to have it on  youtube.

Alan will have to do, and he's fine for the song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLAg2NDcOt4]YouTube - What A Friend We Have In Jesus - Alan Jackson[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p74pB-WhsWE&feature=PlayList&p=188921236C9A5A30&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13]YouTube - Alan Jackson - 'Tis So Sweet To Trust In Jesus[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

There's a big difference between melodic bagpipes and true Scots bagpipes. You don't realize it until  you're in a church and a single guy comes down the aisle playing, by himself, "Amazing Grace". It isn't melodic. It's scary and warlike.

This one isn't quite like what I know, but it starts out almost the same.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V84STSWVp3g&feature=related]YouTube - Amazing Grace - Bagpipes[/ame]


----------



## Colin

Listening on earphones. Awesome!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7G9r4AZfto]YouTube - Mike Oldfield - Moonlight Shadow[/ame]​


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VgLKXD-BoY&feature=related]YouTube - Nightwish "The Phantom Of The Opera" with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwugjyeSKx4]YouTube - James Taylor - "Fire & Rain"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7RPCFfudmU]YouTube - James Taylor & Carole King - You've Got a Friend (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gic6B-B6rpg]YouTube - James Taylor - Carolina In My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrUkQlt0UPw]YouTube - Booker T & The MG's / Green Onions, 11/3/08[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi79wy97Wug]YouTube - Bob Seger -Rare Against The Wind Live[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI]YouTube - Bob Seger - Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpN-8bUxlFo]YouTube - BOB SEGER LIKE A ROCK #70[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGW1j2hPm1c]YouTube - Jim Croce - New York's Not My Home (Live) [16:9][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9x15O3QYPA]YouTube - Jim Croce - I Got a Name[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2aBOTNGWMY]YouTube - Bob Seger Ramblin Gamblin Man[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2iS8XctJKo]YouTube - Jim Croce - Operator[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ]YouTube - Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpNKMJXfo5U&feature=related]YouTube - loggins & messina - vahevala - Sittin' In[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ESHjYat9rk]YouTube - Morning has Broken - Cat Stevens (Spring/Lente)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfxoM6trtZE]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie /City of New Orleans[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J72hq9kLyUQ]YouTube - Hobo's Lullaby[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbg2wkVDWTs]YouTube - 500 Miles[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POQJUv_ebZo]YouTube - Woody Guthrie House Of The Rising Sun[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OCnHNk2Hac]YouTube - Peter Paul & Mary - Early Morning Rain (1966)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNre5neZ6QI]YouTube - Soul Asylum-Runaway Train[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsKBIBJj-4M]YouTube - Tom Sawyer - Rush (Lyrics At The Side)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbeclIrDokA]YouTube - Traffic - Walking In The Wind[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W2MO916b-U]YouTube - Traffic (Feeling Alright)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toHlMD50eYY]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick - Madison Square Garden 1978[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1xY7Heaqg8]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Aqualung[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJhAyg2LTEk]YouTube - jethro tull - bungle in the jungle[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsCyC1dZiN8]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Living In The Past 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHDA5nHlDrQ]YouTube - Ted Nugent - Stranglehold[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW8S58CYQqs&feature=fvw]YouTube - ted nugent cat scratch fever[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

What am I listening to now? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZxRXItXAdw]YouTube - The Royal Marines![/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Intense said:


> YouTube - Ted Nugent - Stranglehold



One of my many ringtones.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH730xn1mB0]YouTube - Josh Ritter Wings[/ame]

But all we saw were lowlands
clouds clung to mountains without strings
And at last we saw some people huddled up against
The rain that was descending like railroad spikes and hammers
They were headed for the border
walking and then running
Then they were gone into the fog but 
Anne said underneath their jackets she saw wings


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hieCoN4BFDw]YouTube - Rain King Counting Crows[/ame]

When I think of heaven (Deliver me in a black-winged bird)
I think of flying down into a sea of pens and feathers
and all other instruments of faith and sex and God


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gESnLyu36Us]YouTube - TOM PETTY - Feel A Whole Lot Better[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIVVj7Zbawc]YouTube - Whiskeytown - 16 Days Live[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcpXpQx9aLM]YouTube - Fortunate Son Vietnam Vid[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC4tpeN6pj4]YouTube - REAL Vietnam Footage...[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5IOXGxHOLI]YouTube - In My Time of Need - Ryan Adams Mash-Up[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14qTXRkAKr8]YouTube - All Along The Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix (studio version)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0Mnj1cSESg]YouTube - Rod Stewart - Fooled Around And Fell In Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSTwwiCEZMM]YouTube - Bon Jovi - I'll Be There For You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnCPjEkjC5w]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Born To Be My Baby[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_ajLjvwnkOM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_ajLjvwnkOM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/terpnecyjA8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/terpnecyjA8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ULjCSK0oOlI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ULjCSK0oOlI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1__KQZvoBpc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1__KQZvoBpc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/siv9Nh0W1xc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/siv9Nh0W1xc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqtX4qZBdRs]YouTube - Paul Simon - Me & Julio Down by the Schoolyard[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEnwgi4E69w&feature=PlayList&p=AA4F536303B892A0&index=0]YouTube - Mother and Child Reunion (Paul Simon)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6K8wfyzAJQ]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Homeward Bound (Monterey 1967)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dl6yilkU1LI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dl6yilkU1LI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBG5aZA-poo]YouTube - Cyndi Lauper Time After Time Yokohama Arena Japan[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pYZoprJH1AI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pYZoprJH1AI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5dwksSbD34]YouTube - Harry Chapin--Taxi[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/92HjH1GG3ro&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/92HjH1GG3ro&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rIWgaqKgqhg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rIWgaqKgqhg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0uHRl-Q8Fo&feature=related]YouTube - Carlos Santana - Samba Pa Ti (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voNjeUUcdSo]YouTube - George Benson - On Broadway[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

Anyone else seen CATS on Broadway?

Barry sings this song from the play best, imo.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQMYALVdqK8]YouTube - Memory[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-ToR5YyBdQ]YouTube - The Four Tops "Still Waters Run Deep" (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh9WayN7R-s&feature=related]YouTube - Paul Robeson - Ol' Man River (Showboat - 1936) J.Kern O. Hammerstein II[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXAihL9zh7c]YouTube - R.E.M - Man On The Moon ORIGINAL[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ncRIMBwo_0]YouTube - Josh Ritter - Idaho - Live @ Easy Street Records[/ame]


----------



## Steerpike

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6LuP6LjaKNU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6LuP6LjaKNU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-TssRlmmBE]YouTube - U2 - All I Want Is You: Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ighu4gGlaUE]YouTube - Killing me softly - Fugees[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mlD1OEj-6g]YouTube - Glenn Frey - Part of Me, Part of You[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvVX8_WigLY&feature=PlayList&p=76843E63C970AD96&index=18&playnext=3&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - Dark Star (Live)2[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfmK-fXksAg]YouTube - Phil Collins - Can't Stop Loving You - Testify Live '02[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2KM-_zpCno]YouTube - AC DC Big Gun[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

My Lip keeps curling, I wonder why...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeY7MkCm0c]YouTube - Billy Idol - Rebel Yell[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

A little bit different:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4MMqbSEWAM]YouTube - FLIGHT OF THE BUMBLEBEE-DANIEL BAUTISTA[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4LSuMhJrQ8[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnpUKf--VmA]YouTube - Pat Benatar-Fire & Ice[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7jr9WBDVXQ]YouTube - Journey - Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin'[/ame]


----------



## Terry

saw them at the Blaisdell Arena in Hawaii 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=barLaHrtvoM]YouTube - Journey - Don't Stop Believing (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMsIrKjSM6Y&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - We're An American Band LIVE - 1974[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Happy 73rd Birthday, Charlie Daniels.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeZFPcoQr0k&feature=related]YouTube - Charlie Daniels - Late 70's - The South's Gonna Do it Again[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Li-7vCagtxw&feature=related]YouTube - 24 Hours - Marshall Tucker Band[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj1uElADZw&feature=related]YouTube - Grand funk railroad - Footstompin' Music[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t15l2rE_RYw&feature=related]YouTube - The Outlaws....Hurry Sundown...1977[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AChK4jBkxs0]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band, Fire on the Mountain, music and lyrics only[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8cUvPyvsg[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDm_ZHyYTrg]YouTube - The Charlie Daniels Band - The Devil Went Down To Georgia[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3afUrkx_VwM]YouTube - Johnny Cash & Nitty Gritty Dirt Band & Friends[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9xChdBbku0]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt & Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Hey Goodlokin'[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwNtgPsjuf8]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt - First Cut is the Deepest[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScG0ilS0dgI]YouTube - Take It Easy-The Eagles (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wsl-XiWMnuc]YouTube - the highwaymen-michael row the boat ashore[/ame]


....chills the body but not the soul....


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw1bHaUk1CM]YouTube - The Highwaymen - Highwayman[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxzJAF1BxP4]YouTube - Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard...Pancho and Lefty[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMxqPRdR36I]YouTube - 38 Special - Hold On Loosely: Live Version[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKfJBfRrSX8]YouTube - Everly Brothers - Mama Tried[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRbRLYYbjGM&feature=related]YouTube - The Shadows_F B I[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ11y7pYl-8]YouTube - The Ventures "Walk Don't Run"[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXBLHTq390k&feature=related]YouTube - Tequila (The Ventures)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRaMTosgj3k]YouTube - Johnny Cash performs "Blowin' In The Wind"[/ame]


----------



## Terry

My favorite Robert Plant song!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9-026ZCKR8]YouTube - Robert Plant & Jimmy Page-Sea Of Love[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXGAif4dKhs&feature=related]YouTube - johnny rivers - secret agent man[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyrrGT_UHj4]YouTube - Country Joe McDonald - This Land Is My Land - 09/06/03[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Huh? said:


> YouTube - Johnny Cash performs "Blowin' In The Wind"




Nice!  I love how he ties it in to 1918....have you ever heard this one?  I know it's early for the season, but the song is timeless.  WW1 remains one of the most senseless and bloody wars ever....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9coPzDx6tA[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvYIjFtPQEk]YouTube - Native American - Amazing Grace (in cherokee)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

Coyote said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Johnny Cash performs "Blowin' In The Wind"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!  I love how he ties it in to 1918....have you ever heard this one?  I know it's early for the season, but the song is timeless.  WW1 remains one of the most senseless and bloody wars ever....
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9coPzDx6tA]YouTube - Christmas In The Trenches[/ame]
Click to expand...


No I hadn't, thank you.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ88oTITMoM]YouTube - A Walk On The Wild Side[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUAwqhnqSAc]YouTube - Washington Square- The Village Stompers- 1963[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgJCqiQLsGA&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Young with Crazy Horse - Goin' Home[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQccK0F1_iY]YouTube - neil young rocking in the free world music video[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI94AsuvUUA]YouTube - elvis presley - always on my mind[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWg2vLEyRZc]YouTube - Lisa Marie & Elvis Presley - In The Ghetto[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYJzcUvS_NU&feature=related]YouTube - Vangelis - Chariots of Fire[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92HjH1GG3ro]YouTube - Donovan - Season of the Witch[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCTJeT2i9QU]YouTube - Everybody Needs Somebody To Love - The Blues Brothers[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhKzbDSOZPU&feature=PlayList&p=0926837ECB436A57&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Neil Young Prairie Wind[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T43m6dcMk6U]YouTube - Rod Stewart & Jeff Beck - People Get Ready[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5Wp-BNNCxY]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt - Tracks Of My Tears[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcbbOYcEz88]YouTube - Neville Brothers - Tell it like it is[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I was torn between Smokey and Linda..and I went with Linda. She's a better vocalist, but Smokey's the original for "Tracks of My Tears". But Linda does it better.

So here's another song nobody does better....not hers, but she fucking nails it:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udS-54aFPHI]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt - Blue Bayou (1978)[/ame]

P.S. you can't imitate Linda by bleating like a goat. Not that I don't love Stevie.

And another aside...while my son was here he caught me on vid singing "Unchained Melody" in my flannel nightgown, using a slotted plastic serving spoon as a mike, and looking at the computer to catch the lyrics.

BTW, every person who has ever done that song fucks with the lyrics. Just so you know. It could save you some embarassment at some point.


----------



## Terry

Yeah I wished I had a voice like hers!


----------



## AllieBaba

He didn't even give me a copy, the little turd. He stashed it away on his own shit, I expect it to surface on Youtube or Funniest Home Videos at some point. Hopefully after I've gone on to my reward.


----------



## AllieBaba

Terry said:


> Yeah I wished I had a voice like hers!



I thought I did. Until I caught the pastor's 4 y.o. rolling around in the front pew in front of me, plugging her ears and glaring at me.

And then there was that unfortunate video.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spTtowVTVLg]YouTube - The Eagles Hotel California 1976 live[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haZPPBJC8Ic&feature=related]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt - You're No Good[/ame]


----------



## Terry

AllieBaba said:


> He didn't even give me a copy, the little turd. He stashed it away on his own shit, I expect it to surface on Youtube or Funniest Home Videos at some point. Hopefully after I've gone on to my reward.


The night before the wedding I attended we all (wedding party) got together and had a blast, karaoke.  I don't sing in front of people EVER, I wasn't drunk but something came over me and I sang a meatloaf song, "dashboard lights" because I knew all the words. LOL OMG, I was red the next morning because a few came up to me and said "I heard you were the toast of the night" 

BLUSHING...I so sucked!


----------



## Gunny

Terry said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't even give me a copy, the little turd. He stashed it away on his own shit, I expect it to surface on Youtube or Funniest Home Videos at some point. Hopefully after I've gone on to my reward.
> 
> 
> 
> The night before the wedding I attended we all (wedding party) got together and had a blast, karaoke.  I don't sing in front of people EVER, I wasn't drunk but something came over me and I sang a meatloaf song, "dashboard lights" because I knew all the words. LOL OMG, I was red the next morning because a few came up to me and said "I heard you were the toast of the night"
> 
> BLUSHING...I so sucked!
Click to expand...


Times must have changed.  Karaoke is "having a blast"?

Heh ... I bet you were toast.


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow6MqjICfFA]YouTube - Falco - Rock me Amadeus[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Gunny said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't even give me a copy, the little turd. He stashed it away on his own shit, I expect it to surface on Youtube or Funniest Home Videos at some point. Hopefully after I've gone on to my reward.
> 
> 
> 
> The night before the wedding I attended we all (wedding party) got together and had a blast, karaoke.  I don't sing in front of people EVER, I wasn't drunk but something came over me and I sang a meatloaf song, "dashboard lights" because I knew all the words. LOL OMG, I was red the next morning because a few came up to me and said "I heard you were the toast of the night"
> 
> BLUSHING...I so sucked!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Times must have changed.  Karaoke is "having a blast"?
> 
> Heh ... I bet you were toast.
Click to expand...

Ok well I tried to keep it all short, it wasn't just karaoke going on.  I wasn't drinking anything but water! I know...go figure.


----------



## Terry

Dr.House said:


> YouTube - Falco - Rock me Amadeus


??????????????????????WTF


----------



## Dr.House

Terry said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Falco - Rock me Amadeus
> 
> 
> 
> ??????????????????????WTF
Click to expand...


Don't hate me!


The 80s were a blur....


----------



## AllieBaba

The dad of my two oldest was a guitarist, and a supreme one, and he used to make fun of the Eagles because they always played in the key of "E" and it was easy stuff for guitarists. He taught me how to play Eagles' songs on the guitar, it took about two days.

I was like, "who cares? It's great!" and I still feel that way.

I'm way too verbose, methinks.

As the descendant and closer relative of hooch runners and smugglers, I've always liked this song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAkq1OezI6g]YouTube - Smuggler's Blues[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Dr.House said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Falco - Rock me Amadeus
> 
> 
> 
> ??????????????????????WTF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't hate me!
> 
> 
> The 80s were a blur....
Click to expand...

I couldn't hate you but that song just stinks, House! Pick another 80's song.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbKvBT9F0Vo]YouTube - Aerosmith with Orchestra - Dream On[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Sorry, a 70s song. Posted before I saw the post calling for an 80s one. I'm fairly certain it was taped in the 80s or 90s. Does that count? Sort of average the decades....


----------



## Dr.House

Fine...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOyyrB1wj04]YouTube - The Promise - When In Rome (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

never heard that song before, House.  I like it, don't love it, but like it.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf_3V0urAA8]YouTube - Aerosmith- Sweet Emotion + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Here you go House, this is one 80's song that I really love.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyDTypW95wo]YouTube - Thompson Twins - Hold Me Now[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Ok, I'm on an Aerosmith kick...saw them in 92. They were fanfuckingtastic.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HD3Sqlcm3o&feature=PlayList&p=92DB338242C0CC7D&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=16]YouTube - Aerosmith - Crying[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7HwwA2x3Qs]YouTube - The Clash- Clampdown (live)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

If only the Clash would speak English, they'd be great.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2gTFBhQ7Ko]YouTube - The Offspring - Keep Em Separated [New Video + Lyrics][/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZQ3FiKf09M&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Offspring - Pretty Fly for a White Guy Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlH68k832Ew]YouTube - Over the rainbow: Tu canciÃ³n[/ame]

If they had just let that nasty neighbor do away with Toto, Dorothy wouldn't have had to travel to LSD land in the first place.

I don't know what's up with the Tu Cancion crap, but anyway...


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG990SG4gyU]YouTube - Where We'll Never Grow Old Carter Family[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I was rockin out to this in my car earlier! Love it!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mrx2naUGeh8]YouTube - Elton John & Kiki Dee - Don't Go Breaking My Heart[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OE6idK1PZr4&feature=related]YouTube - Where We'll Never Grow Old---Jim Reeves[/ame]

This is a beautiful song. And a great blessing to those nearing the end of their lives. I tried to find it on You Tube sung by the Cluster Pluckers, who I think sing it best, but it apparently isn't on Youtube sung by them.


----------



## AllieBaba

Luissa said:


> I was rockin out to this in my car earlier! Love it!
> 
> YouTube - Elton John & Kiki Dee - Don't Go Breaking My Heart



So sad. I remember when it came out. It was before Elton came out.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3r7YQ2Da-c&feature=related]YouTube - ABBA-Knowing Me Knowing You Poland Live Crystal Clear[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ztZ7WFo3nw&feature=related]YouTube - KNOCK ON WOOD "Amii Stewart"[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Oh wow I remember doing my eyes like that. What a trip. Have never seen the vid.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXaZmY52gHM]YouTube - AC/DC - Back in Black[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQDz1hbNh6A]YouTube - ACDC - Who Made Who[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqlHJCtz5nE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Top0ZUzg5bQ"]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Human Touch[/ame]

The Guitar Strap for Bruce and all the Band members during this time frame were made by an extended family member of mine Rolando may he rest in peace.  He died last year of a heart attack.


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5IIXeR5OUI]YouTube - Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SlwV7mtsmw]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Suspicious Mind[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjQ4SmptIyQ]YouTube - LISA MARIE PRESLEY "Dirty Laundry"[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2agB2S9x2Q]YouTube - Elvis & Lisa Marie Presley - Don't Cry Daddy (Musical Video[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=037uSAIahho]YouTube - Sting - Shape Of My Heart[/ame]


----------



## Terry

What can I say love the CD "Ten Sommoners tale"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RbOFm8W5Wk"]YouTube - Sting - Seven Days[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JdpXp6qJRI]YouTube - Sting - St Augustine in Hell[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcY12CkEz70]YouTube - Sting- If I Ever Lose My Faith in You[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7VG4I_b2Fk]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Can't help falling in love[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Huh? said:


> YouTube - Elvis Presley - Can't help falling in love


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzGAGjXh7XI]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Can't Help Falling In Love (Blue Hawaii)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

Terry said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Elvis Presley - Can't help falling in love
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzGAGjXh7XI]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Can't Help Falling In Love (Blue Hawaii)[/ame]
Click to expand...


Excellent...thank you.


----------



## Xenophon

Damn lip keeps curling...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VNx78SAq8M]YouTube - Dancing with Myself - Billy Idol[/ame]

Billy really did define new wave.

Love the Sting stuff Terry, the Police are one of my all time fav bands.


----------



## Terry

Xenophon said:


> Damn lip keeps curling...
> 
> YouTube - Dancing with Myself - Billy Idol
> 
> Billy really did define new wave.
> 
> *Love the Sting stuff Terry*, the Police are one of my all time fav bands.


Where is my REP?


----------



## Xenophon

Back in the old days, the Police Albums all had French titles.

This is from Reggatta de Blanc, their second album.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeQ2yXE1mpU]YouTube - The Police - Message In A Bottle: Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep7W89I_V_g&feature=related]YouTube - Mike & The Mechanics - Silent running[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGDA0Hecw1k&feature=related]YouTube - Mike & The Mechanics - The living Years[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU1DcAzVMCc]YouTube - Eagles - Lyin Eyes Live (02)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrc8XOlJsm0]YouTube - Eagles - Peaceful Easy Feeling[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d47srKCkaZs&feature=related]YouTube - The Eagles-I can't tell you why[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiZ_XQ9USTs]YouTube - Coming Back To Me-Jefferson Airplane-1967[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2RNe2jwHE0&feature=related]YouTube - Jethro Tull - BourÃ©e[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

For those that may have wondered where the phrase "this song needs more cowbell" came from, it came from this song which was a hit back in the day.   What a great rockin song. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o]YouTube - Mountain - Mississippi Queen[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBo_POKv21w&feature=PlayList&p=C16FFD90457204BE&index=1]YouTube - "Dreams" - The Allman Brothers Band - FULL[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x--pPJGWEk8]YouTube - What About Me - Quicksilver Messenger Service (1970)[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

Funkadelic - One Nation Under a Groove - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhraiPTORhI&feature=related]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsT8FaZnzdE]YouTube - Biggie smalls - juicy[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p18uNMfwp34]YouTube - Notorious B.I.G. ft. Bone Thugs N Harmony - Notorious Thugz[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fbaux8JOd4]YouTube - KMFDM - Money[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

TO GO ALONG WITH THE NEW AVY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPBYLDqUwQk]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Time[/ame]


----------



## Terry

LOL I watched this and because of his Avatar I thought of Dude...lmao

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPvxQ5cSeZQ]YouTube - Cookie Monster - Heavy Metal - Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vbg7YoXiKn0]YouTube - Ben E. King - Stand by me[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b7qaSxuZUg]YouTube - Imagine - John Lennon[/ame]


----------



## Article 15

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EbqFOhelCYw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EbqFOhelCYw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOQ40DqGZ5A]YouTube - Bobby McFerrin - I've Got a Feeling[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWu9v-1ROBA]YouTube - Bobby McFerrin Human Beatbox[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHFDa9efCQU]YouTube - Bobby McFerrin - Don't Worry Be Happy[/ame]


----------



## Diuretic

I like the song, I like Toby Keith as a singer and songwriter but I also though this video was very, very good.  It's got a storyline to it and it's thankfully not belligerent.  Very clever video.  Oh and it was when he used to wear sensible hats 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPqp8z2zLHw]YouTube - Toby Keith - My List[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

good morning, time to rise and shine!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeOqD3uMIRs]YouTube - Mockingbird - Carly Simon and James Taylor[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGMHSbcd_qI]YouTube - Joan Baez, Diamonds and Rust - Live, 1975[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-0nrDLH7MM]YouTube - Somebody to Love - Jefferson Airplane - Surrealistic Pillow 1967[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCmUhYSr-e4]YouTube - Otis Redding-Sitting on the dock of the bay[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo]YouTube - Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvmsHOnTZkM]YouTube - Toby Keith - Big Blue Note[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE2orthS3TQ]YouTube - Duffy - Mercy - Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHvOm-o3AA8&feature=channel]YouTube - Duffy - Stepping Stone Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Cryptick`

White people, don't freak out!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3U3R3b1dOg]YouTube - MOP - Ante Up[/ame]

*nods head* 

damn this is my shid!!!


----------



## namvet

[youtube]1o9LGuaxHfM[/youtube]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

This is one of my favorite songs off Dire Strait's first album (1978).  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ4MlvopbY0&feature=related]YouTube - Dire Straits-Down to the waterline lyrics[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

My favorite song off Dire Strait's first album.  If you have never heard their first album, get a copy of it. You will be glad you did. In my opinion, it is some of their best work.  Tight music with great mixing. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uzq_-xsnpc&feature=related]YouTube - Dire Straits - Water of Love[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]qhAVES6fFqc[/youtube]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUt8fQS9qEM]YouTube - Steppenwolf - Born to be Wild[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]bLEisPJ83OA[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpuyXdKx9Ws]YouTube - Steppenwolf - Monster[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhoeZdVRvLA]YouTube - Easy Rider - Roger McGuinn - It's Alright Ma[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]lPjTzBqI7gM[/youtube]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

IMEEM - what's on your playlist?

Supergrass - Alright - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWDVl-QgM7M]YouTube - Barry Mcguire - Eve Of Destruction[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXCqDbCQVdw]YouTube - The Turtles - It Ain't Me Babe (Shindig)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr81olQ1ibk]YouTube - The Who My Generation (infamous explosion)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjMPj1HXR1A]YouTube - drift away[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x28jaeyX2s]YouTube - The Allman Brothers- Ramblin Man[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvsmRuRp4cM]YouTube - "Life Is A Highway" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOOs-MqDOI0]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot 1974 - Sundown[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2DjqB0SO9M]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvyD3QlU22o]YouTube - Gerry Rafferty - Right Down The Line[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrowbOGZJwg]YouTube - "Weird" Al Yankovic - Amish Paradise[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Yz40BexXVY]YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - Jurassic Park[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have you ever seen the rain?[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZqciuoiikw]YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - Craigslist[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxjmwu1Jrx0]YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - Spy Hard[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5bL5mZk8hk]YouTube - Taylor Swift - Parody - You Belong With Me ("Just A Zombie")[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRa3RtBiIU]YouTube - Golden Earring - Radar love[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVHWM01wamI]YouTube - SHOCKING BLUE-"HARLEY DAVIDSON/ GET IT ON" (69/75)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs6LfHXOSxU]YouTube - Bad Company - Silver Blue & Gold + Run with the Pack[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM3jgkChV6M]YouTube - Gimme Three Steps-Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ham6vFy8v2I]YouTube - The Boys are Back in Town - Thin Lizzy (1976)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdXfkkyI1nQ]YouTube - Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSWp6c86Edg]YouTube - Rod Stewart-Young turks (music video)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVmMGjeI4g8]YouTube - Th!s LoVe... The Maroon 5[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8]YouTube - Led Zeppelin-Stairway to Heaven[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzV0k-arpb4]YouTube - Dolly Parton - Stairway To Heaven[/ame] that aint right


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd_mXVtjQWQ]YouTube - Neil Young - After The Goldrush - Live 1982[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiVxAYctd0Q]YouTube - NEIL YOUNG - OLD MAN (1971) - HQ[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

For Halloween! Spooky!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipzR9bhei_o]YouTube - Bach, Toccata and Fugue in D minor, organ[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CwICXwLBmo&feature=SeriesPlayList&p=81D26D4A47388279]YouTube - ï»¿Bach, Double Violin Concerto in D Minor, 1st mvt. BWV 1043[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQVeaIHWWck&feature=related]YouTube - Moonlight Sonata[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGPPDV8wBOQ&feature=related]YouTube - Chopin Nocturne[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeDXhIjdcLY&feature=related]YouTube - Andrea Bocelli and Luciano Pavarotti Medley[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jiu0RNizU8]YouTube - IGUDESMAN & JOO[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfJ27wmtZeg]YouTube - Elvira, Mistress of the Dark-Haunted house[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Watched this last night ... 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijioI5wQ4hM]YouTube - Jerry Lewis - That Old Black Magic[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh45bBSOhkE]YouTube - Eagles - Tequila Sunrise - High Quality Video/Audio[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsVB2D8v0g8&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Comin' Home (Bristow, Va 5-24-98)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMCu6YgRLeM]YouTube - Michael Buble - Lost (Official Video) "Lyrics"[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R6nmKjcSeU]YouTube - I Put A Spell On You - Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-BITZJbAq0]YouTube - The girl from yesterday[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQiorXwhIL8]YouTube - A Nightmare On Elm Street - Theme Music (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2AJvhrAlRM]YouTube - "Fire on the Mountain" - The Marshall Tucker Band[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dXR5Dk8YNw]YouTube - Waylon Jennings - Luckenback, Texas[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSjYtpwI2e0]YouTube - Hot Mess Cobra Starship *New Song* with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRKvP-t0kQ8]YouTube - Joe Nichols - Brokenheartsville: Short Version, Closed Captioned[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBDF04fQKtQ]YouTube - The Beatles - With A Little Help From My Friends[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Music for this day

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKbrix8S6xU]YouTube - Season Of The Witch Al Kooper Steven Stills Mike Bloomfield[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMqKv7BOg_s]YouTube - Sons of the Pioneers -- Ghost Riders In the Sky[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-7QSMyz5rg]YouTube - Booker T & the MG's - green onions - mod classic 60s[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

Luissa said:


> YouTube - Waylon Jennings - Luckenback, Texas



^The Wife and I's Song @ the Page... That Bar is Sorely Missed... 

Chile Cheese Fries and Turkey-n-Cokes for Monday Night Football...

Good Times.



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc1PHk9FhIk]YouTube - sugarloaf - green eyed lady[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4njPe2_rho]YouTube - sugarloaf - don't call us, we'll call you[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBonpdx_gPI&feature=channel]YouTube - Shontelle-"Battle Cry"-Official Video, With Shontelle Intro[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi0CqIeLjkQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Cowsils_ The Rain, The Park, & Other Things[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFy-yzj02FE&feature=related]YouTube - "Hair" by the Cowsills[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID1_15EK-Ck]YouTube - Eddy Arnold Tribute - Cattle Call[/ame]

^Had that Played at my Pa's Funeral... When I was Kid he started his 2nd Career after the Railroad and became a Meat Cutter...

Well, it was his 3rd Career... WWII was his First.

Anyway, Rest is Peace, Pa.



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htuxb-m4-ng&feature=related]YouTube - Free - All Right Now RARE[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI1ptKcOlHE]YouTube - White Zombie - Thunder Kiss '65[/ame]

Next Fryday in D-Town... Can't believe the First Time I saw Zombie was in 1993...

Damn.



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsG5V-o6uxY]YouTube - Argent - God Gave Rock And Roll To You[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_3XRx8EnuI]YouTube - OneRepublic feat. Timbaland - Apologize[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Et_t5SQe8lA]YouTube - Eric Clapton - Stormy monday[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwGL5LDb4u8]YouTube - John Mayall Bluesbreakers with Eric Clapton - Hideaway[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

tha malcontent said:


> YouTube - White Zombie - Thunder Kiss '65
> 
> Next Fryday in D-Town... Can't believe the First Time I saw Zombie was in 1993...
> 
> Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-htXtKcMOM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-htXtKcMOM[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6gDeGdQ3rM]YouTube - B. B. King & Eric Clapton - The Thrill Is Gone[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voT3jGWUh2o]YouTube - White Zombie - More Human Than Human: Stereo/Explicit[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Remix!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgi9_eA8mXk]YouTube - The Covenant - "More Human Than Human"[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Where are you EVE...I need some music! Sorry Atlanta not into remix much.


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ9RrHMTTbw&feature=PlayList&p=88BFBE8C83597FFD&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - White Zombie - Black Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Terry said:


> Where are you EVE...I need some music! Sorry Atlanta not into remix much.



S'ok.

But it's halloween, so white zombie is mandatory.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Although this is the best Halloween song EVAH!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLo-gny54GM]YouTube - Type O Negative- Black No. 1(Little Miss Scare-All)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

I haven't played it yet but do you like it because it is showing two females? LOL


----------



## RadiomanATL

Terry said:


> I haven't played it yet but do you like it because it is showing two females? LOL



Nah, thats just a bonus. 

The song really is one of the best Halloween songs ever. I used to play it with heavy bass on my front porch until my wife told me to stop one year.

Here's the lyrics:



> I went looking for trouble and boy - i found her
> 
> She's in love with herself - she likes the dark
> on her milk white neck - the Devil's mark
> 
> Now it's all Hallows Eve - the moon is full
> will she trick or treat - i bet she will
> she will - happy halloween - baby
> 
> She's got a date at midnight - with Nosferatu
> oh baby, Lilly Munster - ain't got nothing on you
> 
> Well when i called her evil - she just laughed
> well cast that spell on me - boo bitch craft
> 
> Yeah you wanna go out 'cause it's raining and blowing
> you can't go out 'cause your roots are showing
> dye em black - dye em black
> 
> Black black black black No. 1
> black black black black No. 1
> 
> Little wolf skin boots - and clove cigarettes
> an erotic funeral - for witch she's dressed
> her perfume smells like - burning leaves
> everyday is halloween
> 
> Yeah you wanna go out 'cause it's raining and blowing
> you can't go out 'cause your roots are showing
> dye em black - dye em black
> 
> Black black black black No. 1
> she dyes em black black black black No. 1
> 
> Loving you - loving you - love love loving you was like loving
> the dead
> loving you - loving you love love loving you was like - loving
> the dead
> 
> Loving you was like loving the dead - loving you was like loving
> the dead - loving you was like loving the dead
> was like loving the dead - was like loving the dead - was like
> loving the dead
> 
> Sacre bleu
> 
> Loving you - loving you - love love loving you was like loving
> the dead - was like fucking the dead
> loving you was like loving the dead - loving you was like loving
> the dead - loving you was like loving the dead - was like loving
> the dead
> loving you - loving you - loving you - loving you - loving you -
> loving you
> was like loving the dead
> was like loving the dead
> was like loving the dead
> (was like fucking the dead)
> 
> Black black black black No. 1
> she dyes it black black black black No. 1
> 
> Ooh yeah
> 
> Black black black black No. 1
> black black black black No. 1


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU6iP0WLsU8]YouTube - MARILYN MANSON :: This Is Halloween[/ame]


----------



## Terry

I will admit as a Halloween song it is very good.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Terry said:


> I will admit as a Halloween song it is very good.



Kiddies get a little scared of it though. Really more of an adult Halloween song. Meister's is better for playing when kids are around (from what I could tell) even though it is MM.


----------



## Terry

I never really got into the Halloween things.  Went to maybe two parties in my life and gave out candy.  That is about it for me.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Terry said:


> I never really got into the Halloween things.  Went to maybe two parties in my life and gave out candy.  That is about it for me.



I was all into goth shit before goth was conformist.


Now I'm all normal. On the outside at least.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TLLcvWeiKw]YouTube - Del Shannon Runaway[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iaR3WO71j4]YouTube - JOHNNY RIVERS - Secret Agent Man 1966[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHcV1lmxszU]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Poor Side Of Town[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orNpH6iyokI]YouTube - Screamin Jay Hawkins - I Put A Spell On You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik8JjtxHI0M]YouTube - Black Magic Woman By Santana[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fA_owKnG08]YouTube - Brother Love's Travelling Salvation Show Neil Diamond[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8N2K0NY]YouTube - Werewolves Of London[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Here are Two New to Me. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llH13hboNYA]YouTube - Tokio Hotel - Ready, Set, Go![/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbhuvD8DSW0&feature=related]YouTube - Cinema Bizarre - Love Songs (They Kill Me)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUW1SGF7bR8&feature=related]YouTube - Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Home - 1969[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0thH3qnHTbI]YouTube - bobby 'boris' pickett & the cryptkickers - monster mash[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9H_cI_WCnE]YouTube - Sheb Wooley - Purple People Eater (1958)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pafY6sZt0FE]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Truckin'[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nosvgrfVLiE]YouTube - Grateful Dead-Jam~Sugar Magnolia (3-27-88)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8npK1q6LY9Q]YouTube - Janis Joplin with Big Brother and The Holding Company - Summertime[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvF_88ss8qA]YouTube - Shilo Neil Diamond[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKdDdzdMUW4]YouTube - Neil Diamond Play Me[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQwqQwD6OOw]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Holly Holy live 1971[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJeb9QFoLzQ]YouTube - Witch Doctor[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPTkkqqzf90]YouTube - Loudon Wainwright - Daughter (written by Peter Blegvad)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ73Dc0pC8M[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv4Wpychxh8&feature=PlayList&p=D974AC5DA8E8B26A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9]YouTube - Kathy Mattea with Dougie MacLean - Ready For The Storm[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h9ARdPHSBg]YouTube - Don McLean - Vincent 1972 Live[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCmSOEyhcJA]YouTube - Rock - Something's Happening[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFCudS3QwGw&feature=PlayList&p=D974AC5DA8E8B26A&index=10&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - Dougie MacLean with Kathy Mattea - Turning Away[/ame]


In darkness we do what we can
In daylight we're oblivion
Our hearts so raw and clear
Are turning away, turning away from here


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roSgO881iWw]YouTube - The Kinks - Love Me Till The Sun Shines[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zn7iG73tilg]YouTube - KISS Cleveland 1992 - Hotter Than Hell[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

Got the Itunes on shuffle...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOabXKpDfmk]YouTube - Brian Setzer - The Dirty Boogie - Live![/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zurwvfj6f_0]YouTube - Jonathan Edwards - Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYEU91d8ngc]YouTube - KT Tunstall "Black Horse & The Cherry Tree" on Jools[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ5Nek7HFqw]YouTube - Billy Joel Say Goodbye To Hollywood Live 1977[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIC6_nApwjc]YouTube - Pet Shop Boys - West End Girls (Music Video)[/ame]

My Day... For what it is.



peace...


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2I4mZQmJMU]YouTube - Aerosmith - Cryin'[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKUBTX9kKEo]YouTube - Baba O'Riley[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAnKyR3MQHw]YouTube - Keith Moon rare drum solo (goldfish kit)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJdkCs5RdQg]YouTube - Hurricane Smith - "Oh Babe, What Would You Say?"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf4P6rGMxWs]YouTube - Diana Ross - Do You Know[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcrEqIpi6sg]YouTube - Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now (Live, 1970)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5NZI8NmBLA]YouTube - Carpenters - Yesterday Once More (Karaoke)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XOV34vsjfg]YouTube - joni mitchell - the circle game 1966 live[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWkOryYF6CI]YouTube - Carpenters - Superstar 1971[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbG14W-XF0s]YouTube - Steve Perry- Foolish Heart (Remastered Audio)[/ame]



Not sure what the heck Yoda is doing in the vid LOL.


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igxBjFpkUXA]YouTube - Rob Thomas - Her Diamonds (acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbXzAAXOBsY]YouTube - The Cars Live - Bye Bye Love[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6avuh3K_70]YouTube - The Cars - Drive - Live[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv-bFQFDwRA]YouTube - Simply Red - If You Don't Know Me By Now[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph5iadqH3Eg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCqsG1t7RoU]YouTube - Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygOaNo3M_Hw]YouTube - THE WHO "QUADROPHENIA Love Reign O'er me"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzpWKAGvGdA]YouTube - Frankie Valli - Can't take my eyes off you[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4zoIxW--Y0]YouTube - The Lovin' Spoonful "Do You Believe In Magic?"[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ozvOmuDlbI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubOGHr8lXag]YouTube - Cherish By The Association[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJbFVJvRqOQ]YouTube - The Guess Who No sugar tonight / new mother nature[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Dang Youtube is very slow today!


----------



## Terry

I just went to youtube and got this message 





> YouTube is down for maintenance and will be back shortly.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkqfpkTTy2w]YouTube - guess who- american woman[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Like that one, Intense.  It brings back a flood of memories.


----------



## Terry

We cannot leave out this song.  LOL  I had my first FRENCH KISS with this song. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfcSXmFFVfE]YouTube - THESE EYES (THE GUESS WHO) SUBTITULADA.[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEOV5vWfSgI]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band Can't You See[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TjWOVUZeJo]YouTube - BEAUTIFUL LOSER BOB SEGER[/ame]


----------



## Terry

*singing; Heard it in a looove song"


----------



## Terry

HUGGY said:


> YouTube - BEAUTIFUL LOSER BOB SEGER


You calling me a loser, Huggy?


----------



## HUGGY

Terry said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - BEAUTIFUL LOSER BOB SEGER
> 
> 
> 
> You calling me a loser, Huggy?
Click to expand...


Never ...  I wasn't looking at the thread when I posted.  I didn't even look at it today..I was actually listening to Seger at the time..I didn't even look at the thread after I posted.  I just now looked at it.  

Here is a make up song....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltRwmgYEUr8]YouTube - My Girl[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Here's one for Huggy.      [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGkurWAXgZs]YouTube - Miami Vice Theme[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1DDgNCLD84]YouTube - The Isley Brothers-Who's That lady[/ame]


----------



## Terry

lol 





> An error occurred, please try again later


 However I know the song.  Thank you Huggy, I was only teasing you.


----------



## Terry

Intense said:


> YouTube - The Isley Brothers-Who's That lady


Sitting in my chair, moving to the music.  Like this song.


----------



## HUGGY

Intense said:


> Here's one for Huggy.      YouTube - Miami Vice Theme



blend that one with this one and I'm all in...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPYF2p-cGx8]YouTube - Top Gun - Danger Zone (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Youtube is not loading again!


----------



## Terry

This is cute vid 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNOZqfvxSSE]YouTube - Earth, Wind and Fire - September[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRyDB4RWJdw]YouTube - Ella fitzgerald - Mack The Knife High quality[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKPoHgKcqag]YouTube - Marvin Gaye Lets Get It On[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj3QDOdHxbA]YouTube - Babylon[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbdzUi-vfA4]YouTube - "Procession"/"The Story In Your Eyes" - The Moody Blues[/ame]


----------



## Terry

I like that song but never really liked the long intro's the MB did on their songs.


----------



## HUGGY

Terry said:


> I like that song but never really liked the long intro's the MB did on their songs.



So you aren't really into the foreplay thing.  A girl after my own heart.


----------



## Terry

Well that depends there old Huggy. LMAO


----------



## Terry

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8"]YouTube - Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride[/ame]

Live Version
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtkP5gTX6Hc[/ame]


----------



## Terry

LOL shit, that live version just killed that song!


----------



## HUGGY

Terry said:


> Well that depends there old Huggy. LMAO



Lets just say I'm experienced 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2HRrjpiM7Y]YouTube - I Know A Little by Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]


----------



## Terry

hmph

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgbGaYTkkPU]YouTube - Gerry Rafferty Baker Street[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgloaS4NGyM]YouTube - John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown Band - "On the Dark Side"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA]YouTube - John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYxVeoaZ58g]YouTube - NYC Song - John Cafferty & the Beaver Brown Band- (Eddie and the Cruisers)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTeXE6kRrIs]YouTube - UB40 - RED RED WINE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hqdZ4AWSaI]YouTube - Simon And Garfunkel - The Boxer (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Simon and Garfunkle are good, but John Cafferty never pulled me in because frankly I thought he was a Springsteen Knock off.


----------



## Terry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc60FJW1e5Y


----------



## froggy

Terry said:


> Simon and Garfunkle are good, but John Cafferty never pulled me in because frankly I thought he was a Springsteen Knock off.



but you have to say tender years is a good piece.


----------



## Terry

froggy said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simon and Garfunkle are good, but John Cafferty never pulled me in because frankly I thought he was a Springsteen Knock off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you have to say tender years is a good piece.
Click to expand...

They are all pretty good songs, and his voice is good too, it's just when I hear them I hear copy bubble gum.  That is why actually John Cafferty didn't take off because he sounded so much like Bruce, in style, song writing...hell maybe bruce copied him but if so John never got that credit.  Nah because Bruce was around a long time.  My hub use to listen to him in local clubs in NJ before he hit the big stage.


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14qTXRkAKr8]YouTube - All Along The Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix (studio version)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zok3tTtqkoI]YouTube - Carrie Underwood - Last Name[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI6IW--tQZ8]YouTube - Elton John - Funeral For A Friend - Love Lies Bleeding[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w]YouTube - Golden earring - Twilight zone[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQtXEb7C30o]YouTube - Andy Griffith - Darlings - There Is A Time[/ame]


----------



## Terry

froggy said:


> YouTube - Andy Griffith - Darlings - There Is A Time


lol wtf, Froggy?

Here you go...I like this song very much.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gDhR1R3S0s]YouTube - Allman Brothers / Stormy Monday[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Terry said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Andy Griffith - Darlings - There Is A Time
> 
> 
> 
> lol wtf, Froggy?
> 
> Here you go...I like this song very much.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gDhR1R3S0s]YouTube - Allman Brothers / Stormy Monday[/ame]
Click to expand...


mello quite mello


----------



## Terry

There are times to mellow out you know.


----------



## Terry

I was 15 years old, had a boyfriend that was in a band (he was 17) they use to play this song a lot. One day after school him and his band came to my house to practice. I moved all the living room furniture out of the way.  They set up...Mother walks in. (now think of the worst Mommy Dearest) She goes to her room and closes the door.  I go inside and say Mom are you mad. I got the one shock of my life from her.  She said "Do they know any blues" So they played this for my Mom.


----------



## froggy

Terry said:


> I was 15 years old, had a boyfriend that was in a band (he was 17) they use to play this song a lot. One day after school him and his band came to my house to practice. I moved all the living room furniture out of the way.  They set up...Mother walks in. (now think of the worst Mommy Dearest) She goes to her room and closes the door.  I go inside and say Mom are you mad. I got the one shock of my life from her.  She said "Do they know any blues" So they played this for my Mom.



wow very understanding mine was pretty good about our teenage years her being a single mom of three boys.


----------



## Xenophon

Greatest rap song eva

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLGxWPtgodo]YouTube - Rappin' Rodney[/ame]


----------



## Terry

I have to agree Rodney is the Man!


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr-BYVeCv6U]YouTube - Don McLean - American Pie better quality[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePRDdSwSMMk]YouTube - Carole King - Jazzman[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

To go with the new avy 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARXKvVeVtXg&feature=related]YouTube - Pink Floyd "Empty Spaces" animation[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAsDLGjMhFI&feature=related]YouTube - Beethoven "FÃ¼r Elise"[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Terry said:


> There are times to mellow out you know.



Saw them at the Gorge in may, they were very good! And they very much helped me mellow out.


----------



## Terry

Luissa said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are times to mellow out you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw them at the Gorge in may, they were very good! And they very much helped me mellow out.
Click to expand...

Well at least someone appreciated that song.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR7a0Gm379E]YouTube - Elton John "Someone Saved My Life Tonight"[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I saw them with The Dead, great experience!


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8hjtFq3vE0]YouTube - Righteous Brothers You've Lost That Lovin' Feelin' (45 RPM)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrK5u5W8afc&feature=related]YouTube - Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3hGxTxVrKI]YouTube - Slip away Clarence Carter[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up-q544g4sE]YouTube - Elton John - Sweet Painted Lady (Yellow Brick Road 9 of 21)[/ame]

I'm back on dry land once again
Opportunity awaits me like a rat in the drain
We're all hunting honey with money to burn
Just a short time to show you the tricks that we've learned
If the boys all behave themselves here
Well there's pretty young ladies and beer in the rear
You won't need a gutter to sleep in tonight
Oh the prices I charge here will see you alright
So she lays down beside me again
My sweet painted lady, the one with no name
Many have used her and many still do
There's a place in the world for a woman like you
chorus
Oh sweet painted lady
Seems it's always been the same
Getting paid for being laid
Guess that's the name of the game
[repeat chorus]
Forget us we'll have gone very soon
Just forget we ever slept in your rooms
And we'll leave the smell of the sea in your beds
Where love's just a job and nothing is said
So she lays down beside me again
My sweet painted lady, the one with no name
Many have used her and many still do
There's a place in the world for a woman like you
[repeat chorus]
[repeat chorus]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpGBNSZFibo&feature=fvw]YouTube - Clarence Carter--I Got Caught Making Love[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vvRN09HZ_4]YouTube - Elton John - Madman Across The Water[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDcksZGkLHE]YouTube - Benny & The Jets - Elton John[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8&feature=related]YouTube - Elton John - Your song[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqXNeXJG6Q0]YouTube - Jim Croce - I'll have to say I Love You in a song[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xUibEMdHXE]YouTube - Happy To Give, Raised on Radio Steve Perry Journey[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP6aSJnoPWs]YouTube - James Taylor with Carly Simon - Mockingbird (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9K12_3LeBM]YouTube - MOCKINGBIRD -Toby Keith and his daughter Krystal (live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVlbgqmxXNY]YouTube - Traffic - The Low Spark Of High-Heeled Boys[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxbFLYa0_bw]YouTube - Queen- Somebody to Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic: Freedom Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgc0qPo8FgI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rKHeN69r_M]YouTube - Poison - Talk Dirty To Me (2001 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKG7rZrxAG0]YouTube - Jake Owen - Don't Think I Can't Love You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-HwJctTzlU]YouTube - Jo Dee Messina - Stand Beside Me[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lhs3Rj71gpo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lhs3Rj71gpo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4rPIjWqMRc]YouTube - Hit Me With Your Best Shot (live) by Pat Benatar[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ_k_VG6Syc]YouTube - The Tubes - She's A Beauty[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MRYnpQxFeI]YouTube - Ricki-Lee - Can't Touch It[/ame]

lol


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9h5X0PbJnvI]YouTube - Bring On The Rain Jodee Messina[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvrdTHGNg7g&feature=PlayList&p=DAB3C22F93E1CB35&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=18]YouTube - Samantha Sang & Bee Gees - Emotion (1978)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOP8j8vJAkE]YouTube - long haired redneck - David Allan Coe[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNn361umypM]YouTube - The Temptations-just my imagination[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOfaYFIHt1g]YouTube - Bon Jovi - It's My Life[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHWQ1x7blJA]YouTube - Loggins and Messina thinking of you[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eBkXXSbwlE]YouTube - The Corrs - Breathless[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I love Britney and I don't care what people say.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bKEtm_C3Wc&feature=topvideos]YouTube - Britney Spears 3 Three Official Music Video World Premiere Full HD[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mriBc6NjUhg&feature=related]YouTube - Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's Dead [Music Video][/ame]



peace...


----------



## Terry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ab2pLpLkso


----------



## Luissa

tha malcontent said:


> YouTube - Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's Dead [Music Video]
> 
> 
> 
> peace...


Dude you seriously even add your signature in this thread?


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1QqQ5KaNBU]YouTube - Modest Mouse - Dashboard[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUX08JxuNnw&feature=channel]YouTube - Modest Mouse - Missed The Boat[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrVlPrZwJ2g]YouTube - I Dare You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVbtj037uG0]YouTube - Wish I Were The Rain[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5LUG2Cz7KI]YouTube - Kevin Fowler - a matter of when[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ru365xvV0YQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ru365xvV0YQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3wqi5t5PbE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - One thing i know[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a76FeV2-Dw&feature=PlayList&p=5E0779C1030FEF37&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - The Black Crowes - She Talks To Angels (original video)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqhxK_g9mrA&feature=related]YouTube - Hurdy Gurdy[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pXrMPtCVcE]YouTube - Never Alone - Lady Antebellum w Jim Brickman[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KVmRtEO18k&feature=PlayList&p=F3140B2DAF6EFE15&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=10]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - That aint my America[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Vel6377 said:


> YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - That aint my America


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Vel6377 again.

Is this their new CD?


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_MqvP3VL74]YouTube - Ike & Tina Turner - Proud Mary (Rolling On The River)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHS1Jey4clk]YouTube - The Eagles & Linda Ronstadt -Desperado[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ibtc9J9AUqk]YouTube - Tina Turner - Simply the best !!![/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhy788umv9Y]YouTube - rod and tina turner hot legs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J35zjSsdjiw]YouTube - Divine Miss M: Bette Midler w/ Mick Jagger - Beast of Burden - 6 Degrees of Trivia - Fun Facts[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f06QZCVUHg]YouTube - Bryan Adams - Summer of 69[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF5LaVkDhyk]YouTube - Bryan Adams - Run To You[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs6LfHXOSxU]YouTube - Bad Company - Silver Blue & Gold + Run with the Pack[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yB6S3c7f8XA]YouTube - The Kiss - The Last Of The Mohicans[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xoke1wUwEXY]YouTube - No Matter What - Badfinger[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Vel6377 said:


> YouTube - Bad Company - Silver Blue & Gold + Run with the Pack



GOOD ONE


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um4pnvJr07A]YouTube - Badfinger - Day After Day - Pete Ham[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyE5NNowczA]YouTube - FREE - ALL RIGHT NOW (1970) - HQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKvllT4I9w0]YouTube - Free - Fire And Water[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDxX8yCIS-M]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Rain on the Scarecrow live 1999 on tv[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkA6eUOmSGM]YouTube - John Cougar Mellencamp Cherry Bomb Video[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QsACkY--aU]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Rumbleseat[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzghMfV8osA]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Human Wheels[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs]YouTube - one borboun one scotch one beer[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysXMAOgEIq4]YouTube - George Thorogood I Drink Alone[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYPTX12L5Uw]YouTube - Ronnie Lane. Ooh la la[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z54-QHEZN6E]YouTube - Return to Sender- Elvis Presley[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05ZgyoZvhgI]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Wooden Heart[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X505HU1SR_s]YouTube - Rick Nelson sings "You Tear Me Up" 1950s[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU9XVOH3EDs]YouTube - Ricky Nelson.....You Don't Know Me[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_exY9ptMbA]YouTube - Ricky Nelson - Garden Party 1985[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvGJvzwKqg0]YouTube - Don't Bogart That Joint![/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8PMSZOQcmI]YouTube - Willie Nelson - The Party's Over[/ame]


G'night y'all


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpSVDhm4XtE]YouTube - Linkin Park One Step Closer Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnTfOvDpY6E]YouTube - Green Day - When I Come Around @Live[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFgok5SceLw]YouTube - Green Day /// Good Riddance (Time of Your Life)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

He died 4 months after this performance of Cancer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBUaa08QZro]YouTube - Foghat - I Just Wanna Make Love To You (Live 99)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L1uRXxKRb4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiXcqxms3Bs]YouTube - Deep Purple "Hush" from Playboy After Dark[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbWULu5_nXI]YouTube - Procol Harum - A whiter shade of pale 1967[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBnBNZO3VSc]YouTube - The Blues / Image Classic Video Of Their 1970 Hit-Ride Captain Ride (((Stereo))) [WS][/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVgMzKMgNxw&feature=related]YouTube - The Doobie Brothers Listen to the Music ~With Lyrics~[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTCyO9MpGUM&feature=related]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - China Grove 1973[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYYiaZcuEuk]YouTube - Montego Bay- Bobby Bloom- 1970[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33kyqdNhk9k]YouTube - Love Grows Where My Rosemary Goes- Edison Lighthouse/Burrows[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfYInIWoO1k]YouTube - Journey - Open Arms[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAxxXPDyY4I]YouTube - Climax - Precious And Few (1972) (((Stereo)))[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyxpQO0YYQo]YouTube - Classics IV - Traces[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PECk9A-07Pw]YouTube - The Doors - Touch Me[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYUJ1f9XL4w]YouTube - Depeche Mode Higher Love[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUAacbCcouA]YouTube - in the city joe walsh[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c56vEgA4fjU]YouTube - Poison Every Rose Has Its Thorn (video oficial)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1jKhiEpFeE]YouTube - Real Life - Send me an Angel 2008[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7DPQ-G1QXw&feature=PlayList&p=9991436180A1DBC1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - Paul Revere and the Raiders - Hungry[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxNy6lwULVs]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Bad for Good[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhdiSqt6sXE&feature=related]YouTube - ARIZONA / MARK LINDSAY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUuG1Ge8MTU]YouTube - INDIAN RESERVATION - PAUL REVERE & THE RAIDERS[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSYhvmEedx0]YouTube - Come Undone- Def Leppard[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVaLE4TTbwI]YouTube - Rock On - David Essex - 1973[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Terry said:


> YouTube - Rock On - David Essex - 1973



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqU9Mu3JSm8]YouTube - Def Leppard - Rock On[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPLWBhNW3FM&feature=fvw]YouTube - Moody Blues - Tuesday Afternoon (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79ABz4m4lJI&feature=related]YouTube - Al Stewart - The Year Of The Cat[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=munErg-ykYU]YouTube - The Association Never My Love Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Intense said:


> YouTube - The Association Never My Love Lyrics


nice song, love the oldies, well I'm sounding like a broken record. LOL  I just love music.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIbaISxK8QY&feature=related]YouTube - VANITY FARE HITCHIN A RIDE[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Intense said:


> YouTube - VANITY FARE HITCHIN A RIDE


Roller skating rink Eau Gallie Florida, won the races on that song one night. Use to go every Friday and Sat night, once a month a SOCK HOP...yeah...that is where I got my first kiss too.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECsKjaIPwTk&feature=related]YouTube - The Buckinghams - Don't You Care[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7hoxrk6TxM]YouTube - Bellamy Brothers.....Inside of my guitar[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvVN_KRriTM&feature=PlayList&p=E3CE91505FEF50FB&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5]YouTube - One Fine Morning-Lighthouse (STEREO)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvGP0QIS9GM]YouTube - The Bellamy Brothers - We Dared The Lightning (1995)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMA-L08cIio&feature=related]YouTube - By the time I get to Phoenix - Glen Campbell[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfYkhQblYjY&feature=PlayList&p=11DBD179496D06EF&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=51]YouTube - Too late to turn back now - Cornelius Bros and Sister Rose[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsHUgpSxMoI]YouTube - Glen Campbell - Galveston[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3NoLdVATpQ]YouTube - rascal flatts fast cars & freedom[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAmgTNATJkk]YouTube - Billy Idol - "Mony Mony"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzmgAM8rIgo]YouTube - Gary Allan - Tough Little Boys[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STW0pJ-6MBw]YouTube - Alan Jackson - Country Boy[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

Intense said:


> YouTube - Too late to turn back now - Cornelius Bros and Sister Rose



wow, its been years since ive heard that tune, id forgotten all about it. great stuff!


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPfX7gyvFxU]YouTube - Devil Went Down To George[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

this is for the stupid fucking day I had had!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk_9sEhV3vM]YouTube - Daniel Powter Bad Day[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjUN09Vq5SI&feature=related]YouTube - Gwen Stefani: Hollaback girl[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfLD-7bCtME]YouTube - I Want It All (Queen Rocks)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYQiMn8AukA]YouTube - Def Leppard - All I Want Is Everything[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgkLhfiGIqY]YouTube - Kiss - God of Thunder - Live[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mV_5-bRPo]YouTube - Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rdf5KoJ8siE]YouTube - Wishbone Ash - JailBait[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFC8sDTXlng]YouTube - JOURNEY "Wheel In The Sky"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Intense said:


> YouTube - Too late to turn back now - Cornelius Bros and Sister Rose


 

What a great song!


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryLqfNwSSFE]YouTube - Ben Harper "Burn One Down"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_RHezEQt8o"]YouTube - THE CORNELIUS BROTHERS : TREAT HER LIKE A LADY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zCz8SKmGek]YouTube - Jimmy Ruffin - What Becomes Of The Broken Hearted[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvmyTZEqlo8]YouTube - Tom Jones - She's a Lady[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Devil Went Down To George


 
I used to go see The Charlie Daniels Band every Christmas season. I never saw his eyes until the 90's

Good stuff


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCmUhYSr-e4]YouTube - Otis Redding-Sitting on the dock of the bay[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltRwmgYEUr8]YouTube - My Girl[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4_ghOG9JQM]YouTube - John Lennon stand by me[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e7AQQTONvg]YouTube - John Lennon - Come Together[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNLu2gY2-uU]YouTube - "Run through the jungle", by Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9MpqbOaXdo]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Molina[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0iGenPD1B4&feature=fvst]YouTube - The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNczeP33Yk0]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival | Lookin' Out My Backdoor[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg8CI-wdo7I]YouTube - "I Can't Drive 55" - Smokey and the Bandit[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA7iGxV6rt4&feature=PlayList&p=05D9D56C133DA0CE&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Lodi[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMRSdKBx3NY]YouTube - the legend - Kenworth w900[/ame] monteagle mountain took a lot of truckers including my cousin.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cCu8H6RbbI]YouTube - If The South Woulda Won[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkztDzpTHKA]YouTube - Hank Williams Snr. - I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5XQwDJz7ws]YouTube - Convoy,C.W.McCall[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY4BV14OZzQ]YouTube - red sovine - teddy bear (original)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKWhB3pQj3U&feature=PlayList&p=EE2CB872666C71C8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - King's Highway[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSt0NEESrUA]YouTube - North To Alaska ~ Johnny Horton[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A7OruAFESw&feature=featured]YouTube - Weezer - (If You're Wondering If I Want You To) I Want You T[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boXa8c6OuRQ]YouTube - Johnny Cash - Sixteen Tons[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Joo90ZWrUkU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Joo90ZWrUkU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

and yes--I remember him--ugh


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gMqcZZt_4_U&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gMqcZZt_4_U&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKUQTbCsp9c]YouTube - Sesame Street - Sing (1993)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixVUY5g5E7w]YouTube - Tennessee Ernie Ford and Johnny Cash-Together![/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ccAf0A1EAs&feature=related]YouTube - A-List Celebrities "Sing" Sesame Street (Hard to Find Montage)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ld7KEt7iojM]YouTube - Tennessee Ernie Ford and June Carter - Together![/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rMFVG9ekWE]YouTube - Sawyer Brown This Time With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgUnYzXU-Fo]YouTube - Elmo and Andrea Bocelli[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iqnm3A10m8I]YouTube - Hee Haw - Pfft You Were Gone[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ_9DgJHsjw]YouTube - Sawyer Brown - Drive Me Wild[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Joo90ZWrUkU]YouTube - Tennessee Ernie Ford Sings 16 Tons[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxzg_iM-T4E]YouTube - Royal Guardsmen - Snoopy Vs. The Red Baron[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJFqzWfGWEg]YouTube - 'Cept You and Me Babe[/ame]

it's raining sheets of rain everything is cold and&#65279; wet
nobody's going out of doors
they're all at home living it up on the internet
so i guess nobody's lonely any more
'cept you and me babe 'cept you and me


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3r0XK0R8DA]YouTube - Lion King - The Lion Sleeps tonight by Hippo and Dog[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEhHMW6PPU4&feature=PlayList&p=6ECEAD0EDE861E40&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=23]YouTube - Blue Car (Greg Brown)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOK8sVmkWxk]YouTube - Eric Carmen - I Wanna Hear It From Your Lips[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBvwDBZGr0I[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Huh? said:


> YouTube - Royal Guardsmen - Snoopy Vs. The Red Baron


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yOVXCpb19E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMqcZZt_4_U]YouTube - Jimmy Dean - Big Bad John[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7GyLr7Cz2g]YouTube - Amos Moses - Jerry Reed[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Intense again.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9Jh4KjPP-o]YouTube - Kingston Trio - Greenback Dollar[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbI0cMyyw_M]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Run Through The Jungle[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Intense said:


> YouTube - Amos Moses - Jerry Reed




Wow blast from the past!   I remember having to learn a dance for this back in middle school.


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa3h3pnhg8s]YouTube - Leaving on a jet plane- peter, paul and mary[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GHCDnjQXdw]YouTube - Dobie Gray ~ Drift Away (Official Video HIGH QUALITY)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3t4g_1VoGw4]YouTube - Peter Paul & Mary - Blowin in the wind[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbg2wkVDWTs]YouTube - 500 Miles[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRKqfrct070&feature=PlayList&p=CF47AC4D302F60F0&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Rainy Night in Georgia -- Brook Benton[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZQvqpIuhCo]YouTube - We'll Sing in the Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-ToR5YyBdQ]YouTube - The Four Tops "Still Waters Run Deep" (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAetaE-MzDs]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Kentucky Rain[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RACIhmZuilA&feature=related]YouTube - In The Rain - Dramatics[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3DXyfL3HX0]YouTube - Willie Nelson - Always On My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFYtpTot7hQ]YouTube - UP WHERE WE BELONG : JOE COCKER AND JENNIFER WARNES[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIDJgqvxox8&NR=1]YouTube - Free Movement - I Found Someone Of My Own[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1e6RK4aMWI]YouTube - The Manhattans - Kiss And Say Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_VpjSv_4QM]YouTube - The Manhattans - Shining Star[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVYxKRXDT2I]YouTube - The Chi-lites "Have you seen her"[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81PfFrl6Ars]YouTube - Dave Matthews Band - So Much To Say[/ame]

Dedicated to _almost_ everyone here... 



peace...


----------



## G.T.

SoundClick artist: GT2008 - page with MP3 music downloads

GT - Dedicated to GT. In loving memory of........GT. In hopes of Redemption for.......GT. 
Achieve 10-15 more fans for.......GT. Piss 37-56 more people off w/language is....GT. Enjoy the stream, kaa-kaa-pooh-pooh's. My lyrics, my voice, my mixing, my studio.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3InMTrfdgI]YouTube - The Beatles - The Fool on the Hill[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDHpkYI5_FY&feature=related]YouTube - Bobbie Gentry - Ode to Billie Joe[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D67kmFzSh_o]YouTube - David Bowie- Space Oddity Original Video (1969)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b26BD5KjH0]YouTube - Apocalypse Now Intro (The Doors - The End)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA-ksOHP0bY]YouTube - Apocalypse Now - Suzie Q - Playboy Playmates[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mxaA-bJ35s]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Suzie Q[/ame]


I'll go with CCR!!!


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxBgWTi4zIY]YouTube - Neil Young w/Willie Nelson Farmer's Song[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6WZtA0TWWQ]YouTube - America! The Beautiful - Willie Nelson, Neil Young[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogN5gdbJwkA]YouTube - U2 - Where The Street Have No Name (Rattle and Hum)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah0v0lOr698]YouTube - Little Jimmy Dickens - May The Bird Of Paradise Fly Up Your Nose[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Everybody sing ...  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Al5s1qoPNo]YouTube - SINGALONG AMERICA .....SWEET VIOLETS[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKlEVtA_TGQ&feature=related]YouTube - Jimmy Page/Jeff Beck/Eric Clapton-Stairway to Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]YouTube - Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Thank you Intense, pretty much we like the same music.  I'm not up to posting much today but I'm reading and listening.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yyofgq2l30]YouTube - Stick With Me Baby - Robert Plant & Alison Krauss[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]hgolOf57QbU&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7Nj3oYHmGE]YouTube - Emerson Drive - Fall Into Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yGCHPmfqT0&feature=related]YouTube - Aerosmith -- Sweet Emotion[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj1uElADZw]YouTube - Grand funk railroad - Footstompin' Music[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRa3RtBiIU]YouTube - Golden Earring - Radar love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDolGOLPzdo&feature=related]YouTube - Thin Lizzy-Jail Break[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjYnINVnWdg]YouTube - Craig Morgan - I Got You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jUZs0J2o18]YouTube - Chuck Wicks - All I Ever Wanted[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0NYKWLMgx0]YouTube - Waiting On A Friend[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0J3XCGeIIU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ac1pqMP8i3w]YouTube - Lonestar - No News[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq1Am8tBg_A]YouTube - Sum 41 - In Too Deep[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmLa_W_afH4]YouTube - blink-182 - Adam's Song[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdrwNXKNanQ]YouTube - 04 - From the Beginning | Emerson, Lake & Palmer | Trilogy[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9sZkVlnkH4]YouTube - Savatage - All That I Bleed - Greece 2002[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD2hE2b2AVU]YouTube - Like a Rolling Stone- Bob Dylan[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA]YouTube - Eric Clapton - Layla[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGlaDC9BcKY&feature=channel]YouTube - Weezer ft. Sara Bareilles - I Want You To (Acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N1AEopQH6A]YouTube - Derek & The Dominos - Bell Bottom Blues (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiIC5qcXeNU]YouTube - Weezer - Buddy Holly[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxRj5uWyngI&feature=channel]YouTube - Weezer - We Are All On Drugs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHhKnc0XZrs&feature=related]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band with Duane - Whipping Post - Fillmore East - 09/23/1970 (Part 1)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjAPoN8qs0Q]YouTube - That Smell...Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbpqzZHzcV0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U]YouTube - Dave Mason / Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vAf8LwMuYQ]YouTube - The Undisputed Truth-Smiling Faces Sometimes[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdXfkkyI1nQ]YouTube - Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRLjpXLEp1A]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Come Talk To Me[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46F3rJek_WE]YouTube - Otis Redding - Love Man (Teaching Dirty Dancing)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T43m6dcMk6U&feature=related]YouTube - Rod Stewart & Jeff Beck - People Get Ready[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qo3aeXZFZkg]YouTube - Otis Redding Sings Respect[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Here is one with Terry's Name on it!!!!!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzl_3HNgQws]YouTube - LEON RUSSELL - A Song for You (1971)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWM_GrUMgWg]YouTube - Medium Patricia Arquette - I Will Survive[/ame]  for all your illegal freinds.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qilMbQ563wE]YouTube - Sister Christian - Night Ranger (1983)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1c14Z0YUTU]YouTube - Alice Cooper - Poison[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu2DA4I4TGw]YouTube - Poison - Every Rose Has it's Thorn[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Rod7dFrmJA]YouTube - Five Americans - Western Union[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1DcV9u7UfY]YouTube - The Nazz - Forget All About It (1969)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw5eTaGSKPc]YouTube - The Doors-People Are Strange ( live rare )[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-PCEe8bNiY]YouTube - wolfman jack singing nothing takes the place of you[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Snj8m3oKlfs]YouTube - Meat Loaf (hot summer night)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI3BJcwg6UI]YouTube - Remember[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2F-nt7aC_JQ]YouTube - Billy Joel - Uptown Girl[/ame]


----------



## The T

terry said:


> youtube - peter gabriel - come talk to me


 
awesome tune!


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCLSgyU1mWk]YouTube - Journey - Higher Place[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Intense said:


> Here is one with Terry's Name on it!!!!!
> 
> 
> YouTube - LEON RUSSELL - A Song for You (1971)


 Kind of what I sounded like when sang Karaoke at the wedding


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG2PGWU9T9Q]YouTube - eunice + terry = baby got back[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Terry said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one with Terry's Name on it!!!!!
> 
> 
> YouTube - LEON RUSSELL - A Song for You (1971)
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of what I sounded like when sang Karaoke at the wedding
Click to expand...


thats the look i had when i went in the army.


----------



## Terry

froggy said:


> youtube - eunice + terry = baby got back


lmao


----------



## froggy

Terry said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> youtube - eunice + terry = baby got back
> 
> 
> 
> lmao
Click to expand...


how about karaoke and this together "dancing head karaoke"


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUTJgk0HFqw]YouTube - Coolio - Gangsta's Paradise[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLQi6vv0Ih8]YouTube - American Idol - Worst Singer Ever!!! #5 Parody!!!![/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhyMvQ_N7Zc]YouTube - Elton John- Philadelphia Freedom[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7j1uogI02A]YouTube - Elton John - Your Song (live)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLvR5NiCPb0&feature=channel]YouTube - The Greatest Man That Ever Lived - Weezer & Warren Miller[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj8tGkWSMBg]YouTube - Journey - Easy To Fall[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rOiwhBbooo]YouTube - Meet Me Half Way/ Kenny Loggins/Over The Top[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uHENwMuFnk]YouTube - The Electric Prunes - Get Me To The World On Time[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP2PDdLHBq8]YouTube - Otter Creek-Seeds and Stems-[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRo5whIbau4]YouTube - Jethro Tull: Ian Anderson 's Flute Solo (07/31/1976)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wG3Oyr1Tm0]YouTube - Jethro Tull: Thick as a Brick - Part 2 (02/10/1977)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUASiDg-kg4]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall - part 2[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5IIXeR5OUI]YouTube - Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlY-JlE5ZCo]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Us And Them[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io0uqrp9dco]YouTube - Ella Fitzgerald - Louis Armstrong "Dream a Little Dream of[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V71MQEUJKY]YouTube - Pink Floyd-Time[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAydj4OJnwQ]YouTube - The Great Gig In The Sky - Pink Floyd (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lluTr1ms9nw]YouTube - Mack The Knife - Louis Armstrong (1962)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqzv1ZS6uZs]YouTube - Sam Cooke - You Send Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm6ktYq0Yxk&feature=related]YouTube - Louis Armstrong - Danny Kaye[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGdwQf2a0W0]YouTube - Mack the Knife- Frank Sinatra and Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cbX4DUACYU]YouTube - MARGARITAVILLE[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLCumILeQDE]YouTube - The Platters - Only You[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGAUTADn47U]YouTube - the twist[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8l8qu5rUzk]YouTube - Curtis Mayfield - Move on up - Live at the Marcus Garvey Community Centre[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv8k0VI9tBc]YouTube - Hermans Hermits - Mrs. Brown you've got a lovely daughter 1965[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxDh2sYQRpo]YouTube - Herman's Hermits - I'm Into Something Good (1965)_HQ[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znv_sUPaKfE]YouTube - I'm Henry the VIII - Herman's Hermits[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6S7hTvViZKY&feature=related]YouTube - The Animals - The House Of The Rising Sun (1965)_HQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhdUucs8AlY]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Teddy Bear.[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Eve said:


> YouTube - Elvis Presley - Teddy Bear.


I love the vids that show the people in the background of long ago. So funny.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ox1Tore9nw]YouTube - elvis presley - in the ghetto[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz2R9YPIA9E]YouTube - Sawyer Brown Hard To Say[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2015S3A-lg]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Fool In The Rain[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MNgUhjC7p0[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK4Dut-wu5c]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt " Willing "[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1pw5fkJIDw]YouTube - Heroes & Friends - Randy Travis, George Jones, Tammy Wynette[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loiH-e9Xm04]YouTube - Josh Turner & Randy Travis - King of the Road[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPUyYzsGxf0]YouTube - Daryl Hall & John Oates Maneater ( Extended Club Mix Video )[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8HL4WRp_Qk&feature=related]YouTube - Harry Nilsson Sings Everybody's Talkin' W/ Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TWd3skb-Rw]YouTube - Cat Stevens - Morning Has Broken - Live 1973[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEhXcEpajN0]YouTube - Karma Chameleon - Culture Club[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP2VyquMAaM]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Paint it Black[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0z2TWkwD6M]YouTube - George Michael - Father Figure[/ame]


----------



## Terry

LMAO the intro into this song is a sound clip from 40 year old virgin.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3bYKVHTguc]YouTube - The Impression That I Get[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYvZ8QiT7YA]YouTube - Whitney Houston - I Wanna Dance With Somebody[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Eve said:


> YouTube - Whitney Houston - I Wanna Dance With Somebody


lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMH0bHeiRNg]YouTube - Evolution of Dance[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4fWN6VvgKQ]YouTube - The Youngbloods - "Get Together"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbhXmSBlS_U]YouTube - Eddie Money-take me home tonight[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS9aY41G9EQ]YouTube - Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing: Video[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHeighGFZT0]YouTube - Billy Squier - In The Dark[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_bJrldC-wI]YouTube - Shania Twain - No One Needs To Know: Storm Edit Version[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoMnvOv53js]YouTube - Jamie Cullum - Don't Stop the Music[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezv75Yxz-s4]YouTube - Super Tramp - Breakfast in America[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfOYufGFiZg]YouTube - Seether - "Broken" feat. Amy Lee (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz64hWng2vM]YouTube - The Kinks - Tired of Waiting[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRopmfinsWk]YouTube - The Kinks - Lola[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7zRbDkm4Jo]YouTube - Mott The Hoople - All The Way From Memphis - 1973[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7hEyTghGd4]YouTube - King Floyd Groove Me[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGNxKnLmOH4&feature=fvw]YouTube - Cat Stevens - Moonshadow[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Hrm, never liked Cat Stevens


----------



## Terry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhhtRxqSrys


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WN7JKtnODwE]YouTube - Tommy Roe- Dizzy (vinyl)[/ame]    lol


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DOdAOHBcZI]YouTube - John Mayer - Daughters[/ame]


----------



## Terry

That is really a beautiful song, Huggy and I own this CD.


----------



## Terry

I have this CD and I still love it after all these years. Reminds me of driving on the autobahn in Germany.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLqOwiZ8n5I]YouTube - The Wallflowers - One Headlight[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRcQZ2tnWeg]YouTube - Hey You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JNqmCFPZG0]YouTube - Def Leppard - Excitable[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Terry said:


> I have this CD and I still love it after all these years. Reminds me of driving on the autobahn in Germany.
> 
> YouTube - The Wallflowers - One Headlight



Sitting on the fantail of the USS Boxer about midnight.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Gunny said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this CD and I still love it after all these years. Reminds me of driving on the autobahn in Germany.
> 
> YouTube - The Wallflowers - One Headlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the fantail of the USS Boxer about midnight.
Click to expand...

cool, so you like this CD too?


----------



## Gunny

Terry said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this CD and I still love it after all these years. Reminds me of driving on the autobahn in Germany.
> 
> YouTube - The Wallflowers - One Headlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the fantail of the USS Boxer about midnight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool, so you like this CD too?
Click to expand...


Il like the song.  Never listened to the whole CD.  One of my troops had it.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKNaUe7Ijfg]YouTube - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Gunny said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the fantail of the USS Boxer about midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> cool, so you like this CD too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Il like the song.  Never listened to the whole CD.  One of my troops had it.
Click to expand...

The CD is worthy.


----------



## Terry

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Metallica


I heard this song played at least 5 times a day via my two son's playing their guitars.


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgNAfSENE68&feature=related]YouTube - Molly Hatchet Live 1979 - Flirtin' With Disaster[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4o--q6xuvs]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Easy Livin' Live[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2BjJbKQkgc]YouTube - Nazareth - Love Hurts[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qP_OqOJ8ug&feature=related]YouTube - UFO [ ROCK BOTTOM ] _ LIVE,1975.[/ame]_


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOfZXSh4F94]YouTube - UFO - Love to Love[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQx6YJnF7t8]YouTube - ROLLING STONES - Wild Horses (1976)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muhFxXce6nA]YouTube - Cheap Trick - The Flame[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p8AgQTLXA8]YouTube - Cheap Trick - I Know What I Want - Reading Festival UK '79[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHpMJwOfVIc]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Buy Myself a Chance[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-tqgNoEB0Q]YouTube - Lonestar - When Cowboys Didn't Dance[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajwnmkEqYpo]YouTube - Dream A Little Dream Of Me - The Mamas & The Papas[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN4DHY_9gOs]YouTube - Sam & Dave - Hold On I'm Comin'[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ&feature=related]YouTube - Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYwvJbkaDs0]YouTube - The Beatles - Golden Slumbers / Carry That Weight[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQaUs5J2wdI]YouTube - The Box Tops - The Letter[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1ZUU8xi7qY]YouTube - James Gang - Walk Away - Joe Walsh[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tiOMu_Bf8Q]YouTube - Joe Walsh - Life Of Illusion[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK07uhB8LGw]YouTube - Joe Walsh - Cinnamon Girl[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3x10xxt6fk]YouTube - Joe Walsh - Ordinary Average Guy[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9Jr38j9sTk]YouTube - Joe Walsh - All Night Long[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LNH27s5ULE]YouTube - Bachman Turner Overdrive - Roll On Down The Highway[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9-R9S1m4dA]YouTube - BTO - Takin' Care Of Business (A Sexier Version)![/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU0SwYK0vco]YouTube - Bachman Turner Overdrive - Gimme Your Money Please[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l38CIbuOPHw]YouTube - April Wine - Sign of the Gypsy Queen[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJqhScdbo8I]YouTube - IRON BUTTERFLY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iafnAiYDpXM]YouTube - April Wine - Just Between You And Me (Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_96uyfmqgo]YouTube - LEO SAYER-When I Need You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAf3gqdCrDs]YouTube - Santana & Clapton - Jingo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7qpfGVUd8c&feature=related]YouTube - While My Guitar Gently Weeps - George Harrison[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNahH5nQqHs]YouTube - Remember The Titans - We are the Titans[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svR3iXKTJvc]YouTube - Immigrant Song - 1972[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqjF5w4fRQM]YouTube - Carole king - Smackwater Jack[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS0KT4hJO1E&feature=related]YouTube - John Stewart - Botswanna[/ame]

...Is it not for us to wonder? Is it not for us to question?
Is it not for us to cry out? This cannot be denied;
For we are but a family without walls, but we have waters,
And every face you see, it is you and it is I.

And it makes it hard, when you close your eyes,
And you can see the pictures taken at Botswanna&#8212;
The pictures of the children, yeah, the pictures of the children
With the flies in their eyes.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ctb-SrwL884&feature=related]YouTube - Ralph McTell Streets of London[/ame]

And have you seen the old man 
Outside the Seaman's Mission 
Memory fading with the meadow ribbon that he wears 
And in our winter city 
The rain cried a little pity 
A one more forgotten hero 
And the world that doesn't care


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxtJ7BmMwcE&feature=related]YouTube - Donovan universal soldier[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLpDg9ZAzME]YouTube - Hans Zimmer Tears of the Sun theme[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2iZde5T56Y]YouTube - Chris Thomas King - Ghetto Child[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjsXo9l6I8&feature=topvideos]YouTube - "Empire State of Mind" Jay-Z | Alicia Keys [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxJxUFoR0Es]YouTube - Janis Joplin - To Love Somebody[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

One of my favorite Sam Cooke songs...love it!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqscpuCogRE]YouTube - Sam Cooke - Frankie And Johnny (Stereo)[/ame]


Love this one too..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkvlRPprpp0[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu32vyCldh8]YouTube - Carrie Underwood - Cowboy Casanova - Official Video HD[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOTQ7jhFvJk]YouTube - Casanova Brown 1975 (Gloria Gaynor)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2ak4fz9lRg]YouTube - The Everly Brothers All I Have To Do Is Dream Live![/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz0Sscke9z4[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW4XgQvcDsQ]YouTube - Townes Van Zandt - Our Mother The Mountain[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx4PsxUvMqY&feature=related]YouTube - Rake - Townes Van Zandt[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssLm550w6X8]YouTube - DonÂ´t Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult - The Frighteners - by The Mutton Birds[/ame]  there its done 1000


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EoQ3GkH4Zc]YouTube - Grateful Dead : Uncle John's Band @ Radio City 10-31-80[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od9FkRvvnrg]YouTube - Santana - Winning[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kmuc4wKOSCU]YouTube - Everything's Coming Our Way Santana[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8e9F8PV-m4&feature=rec-LGOUT-farside_rn-HM]YouTube - The Kingston Trio: They Call The Wind Maria[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P79Kx5AJ0V0]YouTube - Ferlin Husky - Wings Of A Dove[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3PBKj2O0yM]YouTube - Gary And The Hornets - Baby It's You[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sFy5_kmEi4[/ame]


----------



## Diuretic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGGCnnxYqBs]YouTube - montgomery gentry-my town[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3M8Sk7X51k]YouTube - Traffic - The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys[/ame]


----------



## Diuretic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl4Y4FWWkn0&feature=related]YouTube - Michael Martin Murphey - "Wildfire"[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

o diu....so sad...so very sad..that wildfire thing...


now here..listen to this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b1wt3-zpzQ]YouTube - George Baker- Little Green Bag[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnJprpZM0b8]YouTube - The Beach Boys - God Only Knows (live performances)[/ame]


----------



## Diuretic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t6iNXgvRXU]YouTube - Natasha Bedingfield featuring Sean Kingston - Love Like This[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

Dance party....SHHHHHHHAKE IT!!!!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxA3atHD2QM]YouTube - Spencer Davis Group - 'Gimme Some Lovin' Stereo Music Video[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9Kt0sW9PwI]YouTube - SAM THE SHAM & THE PHAROAHS- wooly bully[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dd9qjHUyHQ]YouTube - MITCH RYDER (Live) - Devil With The Blue Dress[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUyTDUyaIss]YouTube - Mrs. Brown, You've Got a Lovely Daughter - Herman's Hermits[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdGYK7VpeEE]YouTube - The Rays - Two Silhouettes on the Shade[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMP10siqqgU]YouTube - john lee hooker boom boom[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKJsSPATDLY]YouTube - Ice Cube - Check Yo Self (UnCut)[/ame]

Rap Ripping Off Rap... Classic.



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=558bTG0D-xg]YouTube - JOHN COLTRANE A love supreme Part I Acknowledgement[/ame]



peace...


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_HiQomh_Zo]YouTube - Sonics - The Witch[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-_0V0IXEkc]YouTube - The Sonics - Psycho[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKbrix8S6xU]YouTube - Season Of The Witch Al Kooper Steven Stills Mike Bloomfield[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Halloween is over, enough of the witch shit.


----------



## Huh?

Hey, y'all have fun...this is my last post on here for a while...gonna be on the road again starting tomorrow...will check in from time to time when I hit a WiFi hot spot...10-4, over...and out.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toJu9CifjRg]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Bye Bye Baby (alternate version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0wZBi9glRQ&feature=related]YouTube - Al Kooper - Come Down in Time[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2kEx5BLoC4]YouTube - Tracy Chapman - Give me one reason[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKYWOwWAguk&feature=related]YouTube - Tracy Chapman - Talkin bout a revolution[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Terry said:


> Halloween is over, enough of the witch shit.


                   


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z_fsdWYXMA[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rqte5w257C4&feature=related]YouTube - Lenny Kravitz - It Ain't Over 'Til It's Over[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFs7f2SKOGc]YouTube - After All- Saving Abel( Lyrics Included)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VcBlklLu-c]YouTube - Herman's Hermits - Can't You Hear My Heartbeat[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gru4wmRVV7I&feature=fvw]YouTube - Herman's Hermits - I'm Into Something Good[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhBQTpPfUAc]YouTube - Seether - "Breakdown" (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wo0o8uQXQkE]YouTube - Day Tripper (the Beatles)[/ame]

lol


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaR2JeqxQDY]YouTube - Boston - Peace of Mind[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ts2U1mkfz4]YouTube - Drive My Car-The Beatles[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf2S7kKLtEQ&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Beatles - Hello Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Eve said:


> YouTube - Boston - Peace of Mind



great song eve but your avatar is quite distracting.


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O7PnvVgQvA]YouTube - The Beatles - Don't Let Me Down (1969)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

froggy said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Boston - Peace of Mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great song eve but your avatar is quite distracting.
Click to expand...


Pos-rep Xenophon then.  

And thank you.


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfNMrnTlK-w]YouTube - The Beatles While My Guitar Gently Weeps Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg1iEBWxVeQ]YouTube - UB40 Red Red Wine 1983[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs4Cba_8GYI]YouTube - UB40- I Got You Babe[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzYBuKaQ83s]YouTube - Sonny And Cher - I Got You Babe[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTtelwOgscM]YouTube - Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Wanna Have Fun (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbZDjnWtK1A&feature=related]YouTube - Cyndi Lauper "True Colors"[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C6AXnnjgqI&feature=related]YouTube - Cyndi Lauper - Time After Time[/ame]


----------



## Terry

lol she did that song very well


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa's probably having withdrawal ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0EwAOJwrQA]YouTube - nickelback Never gonna be alone I DON'T OWN THIS[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYDClhBRfwQ]YouTube - 10000 Maniacs (Natalie Merchant) Live on TV Trouble Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jP3C6pEAcmw]YouTube - I'd Come For You-Nickelback[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gzc9QTmeYYM]YouTube - Nickleback - Rockstar[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbH_sDyWZqo]YouTube - Orleans - Still The One -with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7jr9WBDVXQ]YouTube - Journey - Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin'[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CKs8NjusTQ]YouTube - X-Files - Walking in Memphis[/ame]

I danced with Cher...in 1976


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCGduQhrqq8]YouTube - "Stone In Love" Journey Steve Perry cute shot version[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mKHkz6A3Fk]YouTube - Oh Donna Live[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIP9Dwzdt3g]YouTube - Barry Mann - Who Put The Bomp[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UTRMP1Uk1k]YouTube - alannah myles-black velvet with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H14R4ZsMM0E&feature=PlayList&p=4D3BDA0062E4B9DA&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=21]YouTube - 10,000 Maniacs Because The Night DVD quality[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHoxoXw6byM]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac Rumor 03 Never Going Back Again[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXpVq1hfRmM]YouTube - FLEETWOOD MAC - The Chain (1977)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UheKmPY1mNw]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Have A Nice Day[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEi7GPkxfsE]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG789PYQTrM]YouTube - Bon Jovi Say It Isn't So[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bEZSKpD7oM]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Everywhere[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MSN82jU3sg]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Patience[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ksmsv4myOmg]YouTube - Silver Springs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=US93t70niZw]YouTube - Johnny Mathis "Yesterday When I Was Young"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0Vqh3MP3BA]YouTube - Johnny Horton - Cherokee Boogie[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T2E9m0BcYI]YouTube - Battle of new orleans[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcckupszclM]YouTube - Dixie On My Mind[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJrSyFpK3iQ]YouTube - Motley Crue - Girls, Girls, Girls: Dolby Stereo - MTV Version[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGnlF8fXy6Q]YouTube - Smokin in The Boys Room by Brownsville Station[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9H_cI_WCnE]YouTube - Sheb Wooley - Purple People Eater (1958)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xun8wuOvbQI]YouTube - They're Coming To Take Me Away[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]RAeYGqO9rJ8[/youtube]


----------



## Shadow

Okay Froggy...you got me started on a Journey binge...hope you are happy now! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-OKRVHPj5A]YouTube - Journey - Live - Lights/Stay Awhile - EXCELLENT QUALITY[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftBqKk_Bv5U[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Shadow said:


> Okay Froggy...you got me started on a Journey binge...hope you are happy now!
> 
> YouTube - Journey - Live - Lights/Stay Awhile - EXCELLENT QUALITY



well jump in with both feet. theres enough for us all.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc07zaCyF-w]YouTube - Journey 1978 on Sound Stage, end of Feelin that way, Anytime, & begining of Wind of March[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

froggy said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Froggy...you got me started on a Journey binge...hope you are happy now!
> 
> YouTube - Journey - Live - Lights/Stay Awhile - EXCELLENT QUALITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well jump in with both feet. theres enough for us all.
Click to expand...



Be careful  of what you wish for.


----------



## froggy

Shadow said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Froggy...you got me started on a Journey binge...hope you are happy now!
> 
> YouTube - Journey - Live - Lights/Stay Awhile - EXCELLENT QUALITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well jump in with both feet. theres enough for us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful  of what you wish for.
Click to expand...


for you will surely get it.


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQEpP3aXOb0]YouTube - Journey - "I'm Crying" Live in Japan 1980[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMA0XWfc9xw]YouTube - Journey On a Saturday Night recorded in 1978[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFC8sDTXlng]YouTube - JOURNEY "Wheel In The Sky"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjypbBEXjeQ]YouTube - Journey with Steve Perry Signing Autographs 1978[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

froggy said:


> YouTube - Journey with Steve Perry Signing Autographs 1978




What the heck?  That made me laugh...what did Steve Perry say...hi,mom...this is fun?


----------



## elvis

Scorpions Deadly Sting.


----------



## Meister

Eagles....Desperado

Good thread, Elvis


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfiQejr9MhE&feature=related]YouTube - Rolling Stones One Hit To The Body[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDWLk228CKE]YouTube - Rolling Stones - She Was Hot[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVnikonQsdU&feature=related]YouTube - The Rolling Stones - She's So Cold (Remastered Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UWJN01xvdQ]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Tops (tattoo you)[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZLPdJiDQfU]YouTube - Heaven - Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fendRDZI8NY]YouTube - Prince - International Lover[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy6Zk4eLoJI]YouTube - Prince - Delirious[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vjRw9Wbc3I]YouTube - Prince - Lady Cab Driver[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdP7GJQG39Q]YouTube - Prince - Automatic[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWTqAaWskCo]YouTube - Prince - Little Red Corvette[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgUs7yWnDJ8]YouTube - Velvet Underground - Sweet Jane (alternate outro)[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i48BP1PUoFI]YouTube - Lawrence Welk Meets Velvet Underground[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUiso6MHvRw]YouTube - Lola - The Kinks[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wwttxW5hMg]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac-Little Lies[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEi7GPkxfsE]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Dreams[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwUTx0A5guY]YouTube - Gypsy - Early Take - Fleetwood Mac - Stevie Nicks HQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFzkzsCQhdw]YouTube - Alan Jackson - Good Time[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id0SQkISi2g]YouTube - Henson Cargill - Skip A Rope[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVU5vrCqInY]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Spare me a little of your love Live 1975[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH4-tOqLH94]YouTube - SSgt Barry Sadler, Ballad of the green beret[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngbcsxFET68]YouTube - The Highwaymen - Mamas, Don't Let Your Babys Grow Up To Be[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw1bHaUk1CM&feature=related]YouTube - The Highwaymen - Highwayman[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF-oWhD2itE]YouTube - Just A Song Before I Go - Crosby, Stills & Nash[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h1oRP7FfBw]YouTube - The Kinks - Sunny Afternoon[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NK93kcCS9Q]YouTube - Joe Cocker - Many rivers to cross (nearly unplugged)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TboFZCptbqU]YouTube - Dierks Bentley - What Was I Thinkin'[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXj21DEX-kk]YouTube - Marty Robbins appearance Johnny Cash show 1970 PART 1[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyTdtf0LFMk]YouTube - Toy Matinee - Last Plane Out[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwn0qY2qY_s]YouTube - George Harrison - Something (Live in London 1992) Other Cam[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UZUJQ5i8gk[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2toyBRPEWs]YouTube - Johnny Cash - Big River 1979[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8arvEzHsA8]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Don't Stop[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT01hV3Bl_g]YouTube - David Lee Murphy - Dust On The Bottle[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psodrlWM8VM]YouTube - Cross Canadian Ragweed - 17[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA4DvCgStrw]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - She's Got It All[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slT9Oer4m6A]YouTube - Kentucky Headhunters - Walk Softly On This Heart Of Mine[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gP4olaxYOM]YouTube - Neal McCoy - Wink[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJ6Ar78HzC4&feature=related]YouTube - Kevin Fowler - 100% Texan![/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glhrczA1ru4]YouTube - Robert Earl Keen[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeRsts95pl8]YouTube - Don't Touch My Willie[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42G38fMfMu0]YouTube - Gary Allan Man to Man[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAx-nvMgdXg]YouTube - Rob Thomas - Wonderful (Lyrics in Discription)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JknIN3fRGi8]YouTube - Rob Thomas - Getting Late (Lyrics in Discription)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKUfpprW6CQ]YouTube - Black Eyed Peas - Tonight's Gonna Be a Good Night[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvdpRVFywvM]YouTube - Rob Thomas - Hard on You (Lyrics in Discription)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs38lKxmtI4&NR=1]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - I Run To You[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5W2ZcoUEwA]YouTube - Canned Heat - Goin' Up The Country[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uCAWUXYKUM]YouTube - the escape club wild wild west[/ame] song after intro.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaqnyFmbshM]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Lady in Black lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnamP4-M9ko]YouTube - Santana - Soul Sacrifice (Woodstock 1969)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDtdQ8bTvRc]YouTube - Animaniacs - Nations Of The World[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNUDDaEOvuY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRR-WlLVj74]YouTube - The Who - Pinball wizard[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4RER2glrjs]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Work me Lord (Live in Woodstock 1969)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnQFmvICP_0]YouTube - Mighty Quinn (Quinn the Eskimo) by Manfred Mann[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30p0PJrHrgE&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred mann - Do wah diddy[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzrUqAtUcpU]YouTube - Ten years after - I'd love to change to world[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJhtrVZ0uVk]YouTube - ILLEGAL - Cover of "Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" by Gordon Lightfoot[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI]YouTube - Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ygH6prkcIs]YouTube - Fresh Air[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2DBcbZc3ck]YouTube - Venus by Shocking Blue[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVHWM01wamI]YouTube - SHOCKING BLUE-"HARLEY DAVIDSON/ GET IT ON" (69/75)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnJt-01N6H4]YouTube - Elvis Presley- If I Can Dream[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgcYfKw0_TI]YouTube - David Essex - Rock On[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEXFXkAXSFg]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Treat Me Nice[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8QFNrTq9oo]YouTube - The Four Seasons - December, 1963 (Oh What A Night) - 1975[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_P-v1BVQn8]YouTube - Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone Again (original version)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKsVhyiISY8]YouTube - Copacabana - Barry Manilow[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbKcRlh_gxc]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Such A Night w/lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J--dbEzXlY]YouTube - Eric Clapton - After Midnight (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOwXMz5P3ME]YouTube - Midnight At The Oasis ~ Maria Muldaur[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrj5Kxdzouc]YouTube - CCR - Midnight Special[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENi04LAdmLY]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - What About Me?[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10BbpGKLXqk]YouTube - Midnight Oil - Beds are Burning[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5M_Ttstbgs]YouTube - Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth (good sound quality!)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcOZ6xFxJqg]YouTube - Safety Dance- Men Without Hats[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSmJOvLrVig]YouTube - Dramatics - What You See Is What You Get (Watts, L.A. 1972)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLnX6McUiQg]YouTube - Bananarama - Cruel Summer (12" single)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9BSRVyHIGQ]YouTube - The Buffalo Springfield ~ (live audio) "Nowadays Clancy Can't Even Sing" (Monterey )[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVC2cszdTao]YouTube - Neil Young Old Man live in '71[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIccZsURyLc&feature=fvst]YouTube - Jefferson Airplane - Wooden Ships[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB_qmRjetdE&feature=related]YouTube - Crosby Stills Nash & Young - Southern Man - Live 2000[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imb4tYOk8GE]YouTube - The Beatles - Revolution (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeZm7KQJT1o]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - BAD MOON RISING[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNLu2gY2-uU&feature=related]YouTube - "Run through the jungle", by Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o00IRADa0i8]YouTube - Running Bear - Johnny Preston - Original recording 1959[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPyqQusZ_xU]YouTube - * Ship Of Fools--World Party *[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgA2Sn3b6OM]YouTube - Smiling Faces Sometimes Pretend to be your Friend[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaVXfHZv50Y]YouTube - Bill Withers - Lean On Me[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Intense said:


> YouTube - Smiling Faces Sometimes Pretend to be your Friend



yet their hypocrity shows


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo]YouTube - Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z5hD38Bs8Y]YouTube - God Bless America!!![/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RulnxJLmBrA]YouTube - One night in bangkok (Original)[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]7EFUinpCYso[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

Oh Boy George 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btRpokScYxs]YouTube - Culture Club Karma Chameleon[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOSZwEwl_1Q]YouTube - Cher - Gypsys Tramps And Thieves[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfvJOL1gpic]YouTube - Mambo Nr 5[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap5vXJi-cgc]YouTube - Concrete Blonde - Joey (Digitally Remastered)[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]G9bt3bmnsPY[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

Dude said:


> YouTube - Concrete Blonde - Joey (Digitally Remastered)


 
I can't say that I have ever heard that. That is a nice song


----------



## Oddball

I'm the king of the obscure tunes.


----------



## PixieStix

Dude said:


> I'm the king of the obscure tunes.


 
Well damn Dude, post "more" please 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeY7MkCm0c]YouTube - Billy Idol - Rebel Yell[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1EJg-4FHq8&feature=response_watch]YouTube - Gino Vanelli - Living Inside Myself[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7IryEZm5uM]YouTube - The Blessing - Highway 5[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

BasicGreatGuy said:


> YouTube - Gino Vanelli - Living Inside Myself



I used to live down the street from this guy! He was pretty cool.


----------



## PixieStix

Dude said:


> YouTube - The Blessing - Highway 5


 
Thank you, I hope you will share more of the obsure tunes with us


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_Dl9Q4jCPg]YouTube - Billy Joel - Goodnight Saigon[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UTRMP1Uk1k&feature=PlayList&p=B2FE85724A9ABA97&index=1]YouTube - alannah myles-black velvet with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDvytBCh3xM]YouTube - billy joel - scenes from an italian restaurant[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v-8wL33-Ao]YouTube - Derek Trucks Band "Down in the Flood / Crash on the Levee"[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_eMQ2w5PCw]YouTube - John Parr - Naughty Naughty (Music Video HQ)[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGSN3ma3p1Q]YouTube - I94 Go Back In Time[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGMrhma_3Iw]YouTube - The End by I-94 lyrics in description[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG-6aaxd2WY]YouTube - LOVE AND ROCKETS - So Alive (Extended Dub) - 1989[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

These guys are good, there are zero lyrics, they just play, and they play and play and play 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtW67TCAn0E"]YouTube - The Only Moment We Were Alone - Explosions In The Sky[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhF_ofoNX3o]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Good Luck Charm[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Qvz9JlPRzU]YouTube - The Hooters-All Your Zombies[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRhTUJLXnBc]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Kiss Me Quick (with Elvis' pictures)[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

hjmick said:


> YouTube - The Hooters-All Your Zombies


I totally forgot about the Hooters! [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgPTlK6h-Z0]YouTube - The Hooters - Karla With A K[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE2orthS3TQ]YouTube - Duffy - Mercy - Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

Dude said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Hooters-All Your Zombies
> 
> 
> 
> I totally forgot about the Hooters! [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgPTlK6h-Z0]YouTube - The Hooters - Karla With A K[/ame]
Click to expand...


Good song. Forgot about them? Not me, got 'em on the iPod.


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdAt4qWvz_8]YouTube - Squirrel Nut Zippers "Put A Lid On It"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd34vJohGXc]YouTube - Cake - Short Skirt/Long Jacket[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sN_le65EMQ4]YouTube - Supertramp - Bloody Well Right - Live 1977[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkZLgJKQ46w]YouTube - Elvis Presley - I Can Help[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfyFI-4ZsaE]YouTube - The Temptations - Aint Too Proud To Beg[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skYDjdFfaqc]YouTube - Bill Withers - Just The Two Of Us (Original Version)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQ5bHts9dNA]YouTube - The Temptation's I Can't Get Next To You[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

I love this clip...Michael Jackson was so cute when he was a kid.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQKDOtlRFWQ]YouTube - Jackson 5-- I want you Back[/ame]

Love this song..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4VCUbL7jsc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R20f-TPKjzc"]YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra- Evil Woman[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Rolling Stones:  Beggars Banquet


----------



## Modbert

Pink Floyd: Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## random3434




----------



## Meister

Allman Brothers
Live At The Fillmore East


----------



## elvis

Rolling stones:  Let it bleed


----------



## Shogun

I rocked both of these on vinyl today.






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0GMv_UMc9Y&feature=related]YouTube - Muddy Waters - Tom Cat[/ame]








I can't find anything from this album on youtube so enjoy..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vv1z5HAc64]YouTube - Richie Havens - All Along The Watchtower[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Shogun said:


> I rocked both of these on vinyl today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Muddy Waters - Tom Cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find anything from this album on youtube so enjoy..
> 
> YouTube - Richie Havens - All Along The Watchtower



stereo or mono?


----------



## Shogun

I believe stereo but i'd have to look at the album sleeve to see how they are recorded.


----------



## Modbert

I own Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon Vinyl. 

And ironically enough I was just listening to Let it Bleed. Made Gimme Shelter my ringtone.


----------



## elvis

Dogbert said:


> I own Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon Vinyl.
> 
> And ironically enough I was just listening to Let it Bleed. Made Gimme Shelter my ringtone.



i like to hear beggars and bleed back to back. would like to get more LP's. especially considering the stylus I have.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> i like to hear beggars and bleed back to back. *would like to get more LP's. *especially considering the stylus I have.



You can't always get what you want, but if you try sometimes ___ lol


----------



## elvis

I could use a lemon squeezer.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> I could use a lemon squeezer.



Why squeeze Lemons when you can throw them at people?


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U36DO_nrJeA]YouTube - Michael Jackson - Ben ('1972) HQ & Lyrics Sub[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Madonna:  The Immaculate Collection.


----------



## Darkwind

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep7W89I_V_g]YouTube - Mike & The Mechanics - Silent running[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra- Evil Woman



See and raise:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3Ufx7SmZ5E]YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra - Fire On High[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

All in:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85zp1zVVDAQ]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child (Slight Return) (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Diuretic

I can't link a couple of Taylor Swift videos which is a shame, but she is a very impressive artist ("Fifteen" and "Love Story" are on YouTube)

Anyway, me being a bit of a country music or country-influenced music fan I thought you might like this.  They're an Australian band and sometimes it's pleasant to hear something with melody and not just rhythm and a repetetive vocal.  

_Jonah's Road_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUk6FckWq4w]YouTube - All Mine[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

TSO's newest: Night Castle.

Got to go to the concert Saturday.  They're still awesome.


----------



## xsited1




----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpZFxWuGM8M]YouTube - Trans-Siberian Orchestra - The Mountain (Pro-Shot)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Dogbert said:


> YouTube - Animaniacs - Nations Of The World
> 
> YouTube - Wakko's 50 State Capitols



Since we're posting educational stuff ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3D_AVQSIUsY]YouTube - Parts of Brain[/ame]


----------



## Meister

One more from ELO

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9hMXnUty6s]YouTube - ELO Hold on tight to your dreams.[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwSoYhJ9NkE]YouTube - The Notorious Cherry Bombs - It's Hard To Kiss The Lips At Night That Chew Your Ass Out All Day Long[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MSiuxl3khA]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - 4/10/78 - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib0DI8jjm8E]YouTube - Charley Pride Kiss An Angel Good Morning[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--QBj4OyAaM]YouTube - Live - Lightning Crashes (2000-05-21 - #6)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOGdMEemqWQ]YouTube - Asleep At The Wheel San Antonio Rose[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ykq7fMyUrPU]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Alive[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l5uvj0AJzU]YouTube - Savatage - Gutter Ballet [official music video][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On1QYgA6Zmc]YouTube - Savatage - All That I Bleed (live in Japan)[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0FlTjvQLgw]YouTube - janis joplin - get it while you can[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwOebYid4xs]YouTube - Depeche Mode - Higher Love (1/16)[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7-EEGiABBU]YouTube - Jethro Tull- Aqualung[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcL---4xQYA]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7D5mAE3yly8]YouTube - Hold On To My Heart - W.A.S.P.[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cCVmMLFI2U]YouTube - To Be With You - Mr. Big[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivFYVAntpw0]YouTube - Skid Row - I Remember You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md1MtPK2yws[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s48kuKLf0mE]YouTube - Bangles - Manic Monday - 1986[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xag7I3q1pw]YouTube - Lita Ford - Kiss Me Deadly (Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntm1YfehK7U]YouTube - Time - Pink Floyd[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAchKt2xjsw]YouTube - Wish you were here[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4BuU5bafHM]YouTube - DAVID GILMOUR - ThereÂ´s No Way Out Of Here (1978)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zsxd0gcvzeM]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Us And Them[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d78K4rCEfAo]YouTube - Pink Floyd - 1973 - Dark Side Of The Moon[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms]YouTube - Traffic: Freedom Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxVlN-LzIks]YouTube - TRAFFIC Dear Mr.Fantasy[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Dude said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra- Evil Woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See and raise:
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3Ufx7SmZ5E"]YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra - Fire On High[/ame]
Click to expand...

 
Oooo a challenge, let me see, Heard and raise ya 3 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28_unHqjVp0"]YouTube - ELO-Strange Magic[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v6MBHpzZg8[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLNR4xfh1Qc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pVihntUEVw]YouTube - ELO- Sweet Talking Woman[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEhm3LZkS3k]YouTube - The Cardigans - Burning Down The House: Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR-A4QFHZBA]YouTube - We Didn't Start The Fire[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iknEJf9cPeY]YouTube - September - Earth, Wind & Fire[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O6x_m4zvFs&feature=fvst]YouTube - The Doors - Light My Fire[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyEPQiiw8QI&feature=related]YouTube - Light my fire - Jose' Feliciano (1968)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bB5xL577r4&feature=related]YouTube - Jerry Lee Lewis - Great Balls Of Fire[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2AJvhrAlRM]YouTube - "Fire on the Mountain" - The Marshall Tucker Band[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4u-cBdbdGo]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd God & Guns World Tour 2009 at Oslo Spektrum[/ame]


----------



## elvis

The best of the Animals


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=manxPVTLth8]YouTube - In the Air tonight LIVE- phil collins[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlfdoObRyoc]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - Coma White[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Bruce Springsteen:  Born to Run


----------



## Dr.House

Steve Miller Band - Greatest Hits 1974-1978


----------



## manu1959

elvis3577 said:


> Scorpions Deadly Sting.



real vinyl.....with a real needle....


----------



## elvis

manu1959 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpions Deadly Sting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real vinyl.....with a real needle....
Click to expand...


I have a Grace F9E and a Grace Ruby to replace it with.  I only have a few Lp's, unfortunately.  
For one thing, I want the album cover with the bubble gum on the lady's breast.


----------



## Dr.House

damn...  just one more toy I still need to acquire...  turntable and needle...

I have about 30 vinyl albums in good condition awaiting my purchase...

Next year, perhaps...


----------



## elvis

Dr.House said:


> damn...  just one more toy I still need to acquire...  turntable and needle...
> 
> I have about 30 vinyl albums in good condition awaiting my purchase...
> 
> Next year, perhaps...



buy a SOTA.  That's what House has in his office.  It's even in the credits.  prolly a couple grand.


----------



## Dr.House

elvis3577 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn...  just one more toy I still need to acquire...  turntable and needle...
> 
> I have about 30 vinyl albums in good condition awaiting my purchase...
> 
> Next year, perhaps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buy a SOTA.  That's what House has in his office.  It's even in the credits.  prolly a couple grand.
Click to expand...


Sweet....

Sota Turntables


----------



## elvis

Dr.House said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn...  just one more toy I still need to acquire...  turntable and needle...
> 
> I have about 30 vinyl albums in good condition awaiting my purchase...
> 
> Next year, perhaps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buy a SOTA.  That's what House has in his office.  It's even in the credits.  prolly a couple grand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweet....
> 
> Sota Turntables &bull; Welcome
Click to expand...


I'll put my $300 stylus on that bastard.  Let's see.  Beatles bluebox collection Brit edition, Beggars, Bleed, exile, fingers, dark side wall. have to replace my cd collection with lps.  fuck this is getting expensive, House.


----------



## Dr.House

elvis3577 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> buy a SOTA.  That's what House has in his office.  It's even in the credits.  prolly a couple grand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet....
> 
> Sota Turntables &bull; Welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll put my $300 stylus on that bastard.  Let's see.  Beatles bluebox collection Brit edition, Beggars, Bleed, exile, fingers, dark side wall. have to replace my cd collection with lps.  fuck this is getting expensive, House.
Click to expand...


Never had a decent TT system growing up, but always wanted one...

Gonna have to wait until after the new furnace/ac unit, though...lol


----------



## elvis

Dr.House said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet....
> 
> Sota Turntables &bull; Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put my $300 stylus on that bastard.  Let's see.  Beatles bluebox collection Brit edition, Beggars, Bleed, exile, fingers, dark side wall. have to replace my cd collection with lps.  fuck this is getting expensive, House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never had a decent TT system growing up, but always wanted one...
> 
> Gonna have to wait until after the new furnace/ac unit, though...lol
Click to expand...


that SOTA looks really sweet.  Prolly be five years before I get one.  I have a 1970 united audio that my dad bought brand new.  still sounds great.  but that SOTA looks really nice.


----------



## elvis

Metallica the black album


----------



## Dr.House

Changing to Beethoven now...

Symphony #6 (Pastorale) - Berlin Philharmonic...

Good music to fall asleep by.....


----------



## elvis

Dr.House said:


> Changing to Beethoven now...
> 
> Symphony #6 (Pastorale) - Berlin Philharmonic...
> 
> Good music to fall asleep by.....



That reminds me.   I have 5 and 9 on vinyl.  chicago symphony orchestra Georg Solti conducting.


----------



## elvis

elvis3577 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> buy a SOTA.  That's what House has in his office.  It's even in the credits.  prolly a couple grand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet....
> 
> Sota Turntables &bull; Welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll put my $300 stylus on that bastard.  Let's see.  Beatles bluebox collection Brit edition, Beggars, Bleed, exile, fingers, dark side wall. have to replace my cd collection with lps.  fuck this is getting expensive, House.
Click to expand...



then I'll have to rip the carpeting out of the downstairs because it fucks up the acoustics.  I think a wood floor is in order


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHjdTZ-myCU]YouTube - Gary Jules - Mad World (song+lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRK_kE9JOKI]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Fever (liveÂ´73) with funny lyrics...[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkfIBoCvMc8]YouTube - 99 words for boobs with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-of6hVkQah4]YouTube - 12 Funny misheard Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-336qHRGv1M]YouTube - EVERYDAY PEOPLE/SLY & FAM STONE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfydfBXlByk&feature=related]YouTube - Sly & The Family Stone (I Wanna Take You Higher)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RmKBFND9SY&feature=related]YouTube - SLY & The Family Stone -- It's a Family Affair[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKvllT4I9w0]YouTube - Free - Fire And Water[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRopmfinsWk]YouTube - The Kinks - Lola[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWyZeFjJd3U]YouTube - Zac Brown Band Toes WITH LYRICS![/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvt4b_qwC_Q]YouTube - SPIKE JONES & CITY SLICKERS - COCKTAILS FOR TWO - 1945[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

One of the best songs ever ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1ZJiBHh-Yw]YouTube - The Coasters - Get an ugly girl to marry you[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oRKvpZ7PjE]YouTube - White Rabbit[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rXhXLsNJL8]YouTube - Love potion number 9, The Searchers[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YONVyejAqe8]YouTube - Garth Brooks - Standing Outside The Fire (Legendado)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEP_dPN3Haw]YouTube - Gregg Allman- I'm No Angel[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKk8w0GJYdk]YouTube - John Mellencamp- Ain't Even Done With the Night[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMk9xLTjF88&feature=fvw]YouTube - Nirvana- Rape Me "Music Video"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Badfinger performs Day After Day - Live vocals over track - Apple Band 70s Beatles signed - George Harrison and Todd Rundgren produce. Also known for Baby Blue, No Matter What, Without You and Name Of The Game. Pete Ham sings lead here. great TV commercial using this song re: Boston Celtics & Kevin Garnett - check out the Badfinger Library by Tom Brennan for more info 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um4pnvJr07A]YouTube - Badfinger - Day After Day - Pete Ham[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C53QAuOoSgc]YouTube - Badfinger - Baby Blue (Kenny Rogers Show 1972)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPHGVO1DsPM&feature=related]YouTube - Badfinger - Come And Get It[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbYHuSmpabU]YouTube - Faith Hill & Tim McGraw - Like We Never Loved At All "Official+Lyrics"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak6fZrkjWoA]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - Time for me to fly[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU_2oNF9CZE&feature=PlayList&p=12FB88D1078AA8DB&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=53]YouTube - Venus and Mars & Rock Show - Paul McCartney and Wings[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rkdBAZidOs]YouTube - Traveling Wilbury's "End of the Line" by Tom Petty Live San Francisco Outside Lands Festival 8.23.08[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGHZEPXILgA]YouTube - Blues Traveler - Run-Around[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2AJvhrAlRM]YouTube - "Fire on the Mountain" - The Marshall Tucker Band[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY]YouTube - Pure Prairie League -Amie (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v31wwyteRqo]YouTube - jackie blue - ozark montain daredevils[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMLV05lqsx8]YouTube - Steely Dan-Rikki Don't Lose That Number[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTa18Aq4-jQ]YouTube - slash solo - guns n roses - michael jackson[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYzraMwM8n0]YouTube - Patience - Guns N' Roses (TOKIO)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSKd7rqDDrY]YouTube - Dwight Yoakam Things Change[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGMHSbcd_qI]YouTube - Joan Baez, Diamonds and Rust - Live, 1975[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1tfUaBezFo]YouTube - Several Species of Small Furry Animals...[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Gunny




----------



## mal

Gunny said:


>



Never heard it?... Drop some Acid... I Hear it Assists...

Ask Strolling! 



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLv7viCMGo8]YouTube - Over Under Sideways Down - Yardbirds (Page)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoBLGE2cCdU&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Kingston Trio - Tom Dooley (1958 Capitol records) Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

try not to cry when you watch this video!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3srSgMEDQM&feature=related]YouTube - Where Have All the Flowers Gone? - Kingston Trio[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pYTOHernds]YouTube - Hank Williams - Cold Cold Heart[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z-hEyVQDRA]YouTube - Metallica - Master Of Puppets With lyrics[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq2KgzKETBw]YouTube - Bryan Adams - Have You Ever Really Loved A Woman?[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEzxchU4RUY&feature=fvsr]YouTube - Sesame Street: Norah Jones Sings Don't Know Y[/ame]



peace...


----------



## HUGGY

Here is one for your kid Mal...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzW3rb57Ks0]YouTube - Pooh Corner[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MQYn-GvGOM&feature=PlayList&p=656FA410C28BC18F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr. Bojangles (STEREO)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79NiN7ISW7E]YouTube - The Marmalade - Reflections Of My Life[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr5YVhdhzOI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WXIom2IT1M]YouTube - Under the Boardwalk[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qswm7lHp7oY]YouTube - One Tin Soldier - The Legend of Billy Jack[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfzzOiuoGCc]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Out In The Country (Original Rel.1970) (Live) (Sorta) (((Stereo)))[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm6qw_yeo6o&feature=related]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Never Been To Spain[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzMeaICn9m8&feature=related]YouTube - Jeremiah was a BullFrog - Three Dog Night - Sing-a-long[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-CYWbfFoXY]YouTube - darkness darkness, the youngbloods[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1ILFZAR1vg]YouTube - Jesse Collin Young (Ridgetop)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-VGxYAVx-0]YouTube - America - Tin Man[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7TXwyZ9CM8&feature=related]YouTube - America - Sister Golden Hair[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGRCelgIHbk]YouTube - Steely Dan-Dirty Work[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1FeEezee4s]YouTube - Night Ranger - Sister Christian: Relaid Audio[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99RuZPCGQrg]YouTube - James Taylor - Carolina in my mind[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERY5fXWU760&feature=related]YouTube - the guess who - these eyes[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNId6M4SSNk]YouTube - Cat Stevens - Miles From Nowhere[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwugjyeSKx4]YouTube - James Taylor - "Fire & Rain"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ywD3505pH8&feature=related]YouTube - Dixie Chicks - Cold Day In July (live)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBRoQ91W1rk]YouTube - Styx - Man In The Wilderness[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDOcELESjwg]YouTube - "Love You Out Loud" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkWGwY5nq7A]YouTube - "Bless The Broken Road" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hntXAO_Rq7c]YouTube - Dixie Chicks - Cowboy Take Me Away[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJWA0fUM7-4]YouTube - Rod Stewart - Smile[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeGEz_ns5I0&feature=related]YouTube - Tim Mcgraw-If Your Reading This[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Dixie Chicks - Cowboy Take Me Away



I love this one also!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwc5YSAc-7g]YouTube - dixie chicks not ready to make nice[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-y2LUh-9AA]YouTube - Carlos Santana & Rob Thomas - Smooth[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwFS69nA-1w]YouTube - Bright Eyes "First Day Of My Life"[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjsjZWlRVvo]YouTube - Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFPXkeUiu7c]YouTube - SIMPLE MAN - LYNYRD SKYNYRD / CLASSIC SOUTHERN ROCK / IN MEMORY OF RONNIE VAN ZANT[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I have three sons. And while I don't look to music to tell me how to raise them, I tell them this shit every day. Be simple. Take your time. Troubles come and go, just wait it out, and once you pick a woman, stick by her and pray eveyr day for strength.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Black Water (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uLGaioCyig]YouTube - Led Zeppelin Babe I'm Gonna Leave You (Dinamarca 1969)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l38CIbuOPHw]YouTube - April Wine - Sign of the Gypsy Queen[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpJc0jdL4dY&feature=related]YouTube - April Wine-Just between you and me[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwxJ46HWXbA&feature=channel]YouTube - AC/DC - Hell's Bells[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXaZmY52gHM&feature=channel]YouTube - AC/DC - Back in Black[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM&feature=related]YouTube - AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

My sister did a couple of stints in Scotland, and if I had my druthers, I'd be there, I like the land...but she said everyone she saw looked like my bro & I...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1iR2Wi3u5o&feature=related]YouTube - AC/DC - Its A Long Way To The Top If Ya Wanna Rock And Roll[/ame]

Bagpipes do something special to me.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbXzAAXOBsY]YouTube - The Cars Live - Bye Bye Love[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEkGqb2wu5k&feature=related]YouTube - The Cars - Candy-O 1979[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

We're doing early 80s tonight babes. Yes, it's a 79 song, but it didnt' hit the airwaves until 80.

This was makeout music in my time.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swunpZMkZAk]YouTube - The Cars - My Best Friend's Girl[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2X_BMbWaE4&feature=related]YouTube - Rush - Working Man (Vault Edition)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

My brothers and I love this song.

Because we all work our asses off.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGkf80Um0Fw]YouTube - Aly and Aj - Rush[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mwiURyX2B4]YouTube - Rush - Limelight[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

ok one more rush song...then I'm on to  the Eagles...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYzGMxGq9rM&feature=related]YouTube - Rush - Free Will[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Ok, just one more:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWHEcIbhDiw&feature=related]YouTube - Rush - The Trees[/ame]
I memorized these lyrics as a sophomore...

It tied in with my mom teaching me the poem...

There's my mountain, stripped and bare,
someone came and cut it's hair
Someone cut its locks 
To make a bunch of building blocks.


----------



## AllieBaba

Hotel Cali...someone recently played this...but I don't think it was t his version. It doesn't matter. The song is timeless:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3afiWbRGjK8&feature=related]YouTube - Hotel California (Eagles)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

My stepfather and my ex could both play 12 strings. My ex could play flamenco. They were both assholes, but that seems to go with the whole musician thing.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrAKiRZ9niM]YouTube - Witchy Woman-The Eagles[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpaBQPspLXg]YouTube - Faith Hill - There You'll Be[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egJR3K6UIJY]YouTube - Phil Collins Farewell Tour - Drums and "Take Me Home"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoBlryfjlCc]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark: .[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhUK4vLXd-A]YouTube - EG Daily - One Way Love FanVid[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWLebRKuEIQ]YouTube - Paul Brandt "Risk" Brighten Someone's Day[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayF1T_CdGro]YouTube - AC/DC - Have A Drink On Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3wqi5t5PbE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - One thing i know[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v31USk0D9Hg]YouTube - Big & Rich - Holy Water[/ame]

And she says take me away
And take me farther
Surround me now
And hold, hold, hold me like holy water
Holy water


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ1EVwCg47k]YouTube - The Eagles - Peaceful Easy Feeling[/ame]

'cause I'm already standing on the ground....


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgQYOH_eRwM&feature=related]YouTube - The Eagles - Tequila Sunrise[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZSnAkQc4c]YouTube - Deep Purple - Highway Star[Original Live][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YPijSWJmsE&feature=related]YouTube - Deep Purple - Space Truckin' - New York 1973[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5--Sje98jI]YouTube - 4 Paul Simon BBC TV (50 Ways To Leave Your Lover)[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWQ-6IAS1cc]YouTube - On The Dark Side - Eddie And The Cruisers 80's[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=840B27zYfOk]YouTube - Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeI_xlPWfow]YouTube - BLACKFOOT [ HIGHWAY SONG ] AUDIO TRACK[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joqjBAJx4ZA]YouTube - The Four Tops - Baby I Need Your Loving[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3H5-s7MSUw]YouTube - Happy, Happy Birthday, Baby - The Four Seasons[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzpWKAGvGdA]YouTube - Frankie Valli - Can't take my eyes off you[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQvQm-K5cT8]YouTube - Bobby Darin Sings Beyond the Sea[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQqTxK7VhSk&feature=related]YouTube - Curtis Mayfield - People Get Ready[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5tqAbrZeX0&feature=related]YouTube - Isaac Hayes - Walk On By[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9hx2VRqHWk]YouTube - Restless heart - Fast Movin' Train (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8BMXRJUXQs]YouTube - RESTLESS HEART (Live) - I'll Still Be Loving You (w / lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANtMdzOFIVQ]YouTube - THE ARCHIES - SUGAR SUGAR[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WN7JKtnODwE]YouTube - Tommy Roe- Dizzy (vinyl)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc-eDaEZ4LU]YouTube - Robert Plant-Ship of Fools[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

GUBA - The Honeydrippers - Sea of Love (Robert Plant)

YouTube doesn't like to Share this one...



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCCjv2OiTxE]YouTube - Mellow Yellow by Donovan[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slqeENLawqs]YouTube - John Berry - She's Taken a Shine[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OVtpnpCOKM]YouTube - Patsy Cline - Crazy[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bguvEGxleH0]YouTube - BonJovi - Two Story Town[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra7_60iwpk8&feature=related]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Jesus Is Just Alright[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bplEcbzjME]YouTube - Spirit In The Sky By Norman Greenbaum[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2wposW9fpY&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Somewhere in Heaven (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGbVoDVWZsc]YouTube - Journey - Wheel In The Sky[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1cjUA9jadM&feature=related]YouTube - Journey - Who's Crying Now - Live in 1981[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DssBaGlafY]YouTube - Cheap Trick - Come On, Come On - Reading Festival UK '79[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn3JB51NH_M]YouTube - El Paso - Marty Robbins[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR2vGJSX0xo]YouTube - The Circle Game - Joni Mitchell[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRT6OQb3O0M]YouTube - The Mamas And The Papas- Dancing Bear[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkDkMT4YTUU]YouTube - What A Fool Believes - Michael McDonald[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV9y4AZX-1E]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Flowers Never Bend with the Rainfall[/ame]

....The mirror on my wall
Casts an image dark and small
But I'm not sure at all it's my reflection.
I am blinded by the light
Of God and truth and right
And I wander in the night without direction.​


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buMH_tAu2Zg&feature=related]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - For Emily, Whenever I May Find Her[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_sl4r0eGVY]YouTube - AMERICAN TUNE by Paul Simon/September 5, 1974[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbDb8yITvhI]YouTube - Legend - Loved by the sun[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxM4EbN9lMY]YouTube - The Beginning Is The End Is The Beginning-Smashing Pumpkins[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLGt_c0noTA&feature=related]YouTube - Sugarland - Life in a northern town[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGdwQf2a0W0]YouTube - Mack the Knife- Frank Sinatra and Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dDs_N3kGQk]YouTube - Bobby Darin - Mack the Knife[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lg-7XS_Bc4]YouTube - Clann An Drumma ~The Clan[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1px5QK7MwM]YouTube - Clann An Drumma - She Moves Through the Fair[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6Wo0xQ-bP0]YouTube - George Strait Living for the night[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azlHlSw2R-o]YouTube - Restless Heart-Feel my way to you[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqv-2emERFw]YouTube - Joe Nichols - Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORqzaOFUCsg]YouTube - Neal Mccoy Billy's Got His Beer Goggles On[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSG4Cml7HXs]YouTube - Carrie Underwood - Before He Cheats[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Blast from the past ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCHFVTQKqdQ]YouTube - Ghostbusters Theme Song[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD3Hhzgqkrc]YouTube - Cinderella - Nobody's Fool: Stereo Version[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mXBbVc4Df8&feature=related]YouTube - Metallica - Fade to Black (1985)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yz5dP4m9tY]YouTube - Supertramp- Take The Long Way Home[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib-QfTcxNHU]YouTube - Supertramp Take A Look At My Girlfriend[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29RvK7OI2Fg]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music .1972[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LS-xQALSAg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N0yB24M7VM]YouTube - "Stand" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liIQLIx2Onw]YouTube - Manfred Mann Mighty Quinn[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXf3QttUPlI&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred Mann - Fox on the run[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7wk7n0i1EM&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Spirits in the night (Live 1976)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmdPQp6Jcdk]YouTube - The Animals - House of the Rising Sun (1964) High Definition [HD][/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ePfsdr94ow]YouTube - Counting Crows - Murder of One [HQ][/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izeDRfkyMAQ&NR=1]YouTube - Rain King[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0TEa-Aa4sU]YouTube - Chicago - If You Leave Me Now (1976)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkbdP7sq0w8&feature=related]YouTube - Kansas - Dust In The Wind[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

thats not sappy yucky or icky ?  just sayin-------


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB17uWuBrL0&feature=related]YouTube - Kansas - "Carry On Wayward Son" 1976 Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> thats not sappy yucky or icky ?  just sayin-------



Get in the right thread,  Just saying ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKZHwf5q22g]YouTube - The Beatles - The fool on the hill[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Wish there was a better video of this song....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-Dmq53fvxc]YouTube - Live at the Riverbank Man Burning Josh Ritter[/ame]

don&#8217;t stand so close to me 
don&#8217;t be another tragedy 
I&#8217;ve burned everybody who had a hand to lend 
a man burning at both ends 
no one put me in this hell 
I lit a fire underneath myself 
now I&#8217;m blazing the same old trail back to you again 
a man burning at both ends


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lwzzln1WIk&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles - Don't let me down ( HD )[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqLssKusGzM&feature=related]YouTube - Josh Ritter - "Girl In The War"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zz9-9-16P_w&feature=related]YouTube - IMAGINE - JOHN LENNON (HD)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl0WIw8KOVc]YouTube - Benny Hill Theme - Boots Randolph - Yakety Sax[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BARLfUmyBJA]YouTube - Styx - Come Sail Away[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzK_xznptXA]YouTube - Tony Orlando Dawn - Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Ole Oak Tree (1973)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-GApOqzgWM]YouTube - The Seekers - Georgy Girl[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS4OxoebcSQ]YouTube - Cotton fields, Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f72CTDe4-0]YouTube - Tom Lehrer - The Vatican Rag[/ame]


....first you get down on your knees
fiddle with your rosaries....


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TLLcvWeiKw]YouTube - Del Shannon Runaway[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f72CTDe4-0]YouTube - Tom Lehrer - The Vatican Rag[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcUd1pB8UPQ]YouTube - Everything She Wants - Wham - 1984[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRLON3ddZIw&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Lehrer - Who's Next (republished with FULL intro)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hAGtmozOiE]YouTube - Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoYmSKdDkW0]YouTube - Marilyn Manson- Tainted Love[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX1fqMGQWtI]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - Heart-Shaped Glasses (When The Heart Guides The Hand): International Edit, Closed Captioned[/ame]   gory end


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQBOhdb_5n4]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - I Don't Like The Drugs (But The Drugs Like Me)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNLBaIfZpuY]YouTube - Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Damn it...I tried...I really really did...apparently I'm weak (and that just pisses me off!) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=barLaHrtvoM]YouTube - Journey - Don't Stop Believing (Live)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QP-SIW6iKY]YouTube - Enter Sandman - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFmv22ghzQw]YouTube - Randy Newman - Short People (1978)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lwM5BPHV3Y]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Rhiannon[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRpsdaTvGeY]YouTube - Family Guy - Randy Newman sings about what he sees[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8iieirYDLA]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Lay Lady Lay[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MLBfwblps8]YouTube - Cuck Berry - My Ding-A-Ling[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tqgwnv0HCk8]YouTube - Los Bravos - Black is Black[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oe-ucZB_FWU]YouTube - Hollies_Stop Stop Stop[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMSAnZR2Q8Q]YouTube - The Hollies - The air that I breathe[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYKYka-PNt0]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - I Wish (the original version)[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf0rIV6j2H4]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Paradise City[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22H1ciSvVm8]YouTube - Paul McCartney & Wings - Got To Get You Into My Life[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_RCNGgL9V4]YouTube - Oh ! Darling - The Beatles[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0yhxyeKYqs]YouTube - Muddy Waters - Baby Please Don't Go[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-Q0YDu9IsM]YouTube - ZZ Top Waitin' For The Bus Live[/ame]

Wife and I had a GREAT Time when we saw them last at Red Rocks...

Has that been 2 years or 3?... Damn.



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ktff3bZpux8&feature=fvst]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet with Butterfly Wings (Video)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gX7eQQyHji8]YouTube - 2Pac - Wonda Why They Call U Bitch[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GHCDnjQXdw]YouTube - Dobie Gray ~ Drift Away (Official Video HIGH QUALITY)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXpT5AN352g]YouTube - Swamp Witch by Rusty Bottoms[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Vel6377 said:


> YouTube - Dobie Gray ~ Drift Away (Official Video HIGH QUALITY)


 
I have to spread my rep, before I can rep ya. 

Thanks for posting this


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJYUSdX-Rps&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Wonder and Ray Charles living for the city[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqP3wT5lpa4]YouTube - Instant Karma - John lennon[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvBkbPEoeAI]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6oPS_C1TKg]YouTube - Bob Dylan ~ Shelter from the Storm[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I am in a Tom Petty mood

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gqT6En2O78]YouTube - Tom Petty - Free Falling - Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdTYcnUBADw]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Mary Jane's Last Dance[/ame]


----------



## Meister

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Mary Jane's Last Dance



Why do I have an urge to burn one right now?


----------



## Valerie

PixieStix said:


> I am in a Tom Petty mood










[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUTXb-ga1fo]YouTube - Tom Petty - I Won't Back Down[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

(They should call that other one the Ann Coulter version)  















[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWxQqjvfbAA&NR=1]YouTube - I won't back down (acoustic version) - Tom Petty[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-niro6p2x4o&feature=related]YouTube - Johnny Cash- I Won't Back Down[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8pyBZevUFQ]YouTube - Helmet - Unsung[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]PzwHl42DLlg[/youtube]​


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ5SVDYBNrY&NR=1]YouTube - Living Colour - Cult Of Personality[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pW4Gr20fTs]YouTube - Spineshank Synthetic Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]oIoi7dWmjxQ[/youtube]​


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzwKBemT5xg]YouTube - Live - All Over You (Live At Paradiso)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE9TNG8IQNI&feature=related]YouTube - The Marmalade - Reflections of My Life - Vietnam Vets[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnkvhi1XOR8]YouTube - Vanessa Carlton - A Thousand Miles[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2DBcbZc3ck&feature=related]YouTube - Venus by Shocking Blue[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc&feature=related]YouTube - Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXYEcDg78IQ]YouTube - Eric Clapton, Tina Truner ,Phil Collins, Mark Knopfler & Jon[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ&feature=related]YouTube - Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7wk7n0i1EM]YouTube - Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Spirits in the night (Live 1976)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6YOhfHwpLQ&feature=related]YouTube - Suzi Quatro - Rock Hard[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQB83__ONuo]YouTube - free ride - edgar winter[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85ekf15N4eA&feature=related]YouTube - Edgar Winter Band - Frankenstein[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po47SNloMBg]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Authority Song[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3QENGRc0F4&feature=related]YouTube - it's not for me to say- johnny mathis[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq1u08r3Iog]YouTube - Sam Cooke-You Send Me[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fW7MoINvQc]YouTube - The Everly Brothers - All I have to do is dream[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmH6kmG_vEw]YouTube - Eumir Deodato ' Also Sprach Zarathustra '[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2whGEvy13Ag]YouTube - Only The Lonely-Roy Orbison-original song-1960[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnR_WWGRLIg]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan And Double Trouble - Change It[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJE0kgSj4Ek]YouTube - Deep Purple - Woman from Tokyo & Black Night[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WX_4FNoto4&feature=fvw]YouTube - Smoke on the water[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byeSPOIffVE]YouTube - Roundabout by Yes[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I always thought the whole "smoke on the water" concept was cool:

"On the eve of the recording session a Frank Zappa and The Mothers of Invention concert was held in the casino's theatre. During the gig, a fire broke out. In the middle of Don Preston's synthesizer solo on "King Kong", the place suddenly caught fire. Somebody in the audience had fired a flare gun into the ceiling, at which point the rattan covering started to burn, as mentioned in the "some stupid with a flare gun" line. [2][3] The resulting fire destroyed the entire casino complex, along with all the Mothers' equipment. The "smoke on the water" that became the title of the song (credited to bass guitarist Roger Glover, who related how the title occurred to him when he suddenly woke from a dream a few days later) referred to the smoke from the fire spreading over Lake Geneva from the burning casino as the members of Deep Purple watched the fire from their hotel across the lake. The "Funky Claude" running in and out is referring to Claude Nobs, the director of the Montreux Jazz Festival who helped some of the audience escape the fire."
Smoke on the Water - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The story I heard about the concept was actually somewhat different, but it's still a cool story.


----------



## AllieBaba

Ignore the ad at the beginning..this is a bitchin video, and a bitchin song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sn3HKRnR2Cw]YouTube - Dire Straits - Skateaway: Video[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I'm on an 80s kick tonight:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axLRUszuu9I]YouTube - 867-5309/Jenny, LIVE[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Dude,
Check out the positive waves this bass player is sending out. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy3V2Tl4g3s&feature=related]YouTube - Amazing Bass Guitar Player![/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Pretty schweet! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH4Ij2uhe-o&feature=related]YouTube - Rainbow - Since You Been Gone (Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEkGqb2wu5k]YouTube - The Cars - Candy-O 1979[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNEjpYjpZGE]YouTube - Triumph - Lay It On The Line[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8oZYHZaJsY&feature=related]YouTube - The Cars - Let the Good Times Roll[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I always loved this song. My best friend and I, our boyfriends were always best friends. We never switched boyfriends, but we always thought about it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swunpZMkZAk&feature=related]YouTube - The Cars - My Best Friend's Girl[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EkJRy3gIS4&feature=related]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band - Midnight Rider[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dXR5Dk8YNw]YouTube - Waylon Jennings - Luckenback, Texas[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hoe5DI9N58]YouTube - Tesla - What You Give[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqVtmIVD9xc&feature=PlayList&p=0FE75C93B4BE2328]YouTube - Cat Stevens - If I Laugh[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LukEq643Mk]YouTube - Jewel Who will save your soul Video[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Time for Cheryl again. Sorry, I like this song. My daughter knows it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA-PcyACc40]YouTube - Sheryl Crow - If It Makes You Happy[/ame]


----------



## dink

AllieBaba said:


> Time for Cheryl again. Sorry, I like this song. My daughter knows it.
> 
> YouTube - Sheryl Crow - If It Makes You Happy



Cheryl rocks! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpYL1ZTSnSA&feature=PlayList&p=D4C32758EB4C48E7]YouTube - Eric Clapton and Sheryl Crow - My Favorite Mistake[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I have to say...I was introduced to Cheryl Crow and this song when a very dear friend of mine found out that her boyfriend of many years was cheating on her. She found out when we were doing Halloween at a local bar, dressed as a witch and a devil (both very sexy) and my sister in law, who was a waitress at another bar, who thought my friend and  her bf were broken up came up to us and said, "Oh my god, did you know that Brad's girlfriend holed up in the bathroom of Cimmiyotti's and he sat there for hours waiting for her to come out?"

She became a fan of Cheryl and through  her I did. the next year, he died in a hideous accident. He was riding 4-wheelers with his 13 y.o. son during the winter, and they had wrecked, and he was on the edge of a precipice and bent down to pick up his helmet and slipped and fell 350 feet. His son spent the night with his dead body at the bottom until the recovery team could haul his body out.

Anyway,  that's how I came to appreciate Cheryl, and Jewel, as far as that goes. My friend dumped me when she got a new boyfriend, as she did whenever she and Brad would break up, too many memories I guess, but I'm still a big fan of Cheryl..and Jewel.


----------



## AllieBaba

dink said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for Cheryl again. Sorry, I like this song. My daughter knows it.
> 
> YouTube - Sheryl Crow - If It Makes You Happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl rocks!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpYL1ZTSnSA&feature=PlayList&p=D4C32758EB4C48E7]YouTube - Eric Clapton and Sheryl Crow - My Favorite Mistake[/ame]
Click to expand...


Can't rep you again, but very good choice.


----------



## dink

AllieBaba said:


> I have to say...I was introduced to Cheryl Crow and this song when a very dear friend of mine found out that her boyfriend of many years was cheating on her. She found out when we were doing Halloween at a local bar, dressed as a witch and a devil (both very sexy) and my sister in law, who was a waitress at another bar, who thought my friend and  her bf were broken up came up to us and said, "Oh my god, did you know that Brad's girlfriend holed up in the bathroom of Cimmiyotti's and he sat there for hours waiting for her to come out?"
> 
> She became a fan of Cheryl and through  her I did. the next year, he died in a hideous accident. He was riding 4-wheelers with his 13 y.o. son during the winter, and they had wrecked, and he was on the edge of a precipice and bent down to pick up his helmet and slipped and fell 350 feet. His son spent the night with his dead body at the bottom until the recovery team could haul his body out.
> 
> Anyway,  that's how I came to appreciate Cheryl, and Jewel, as far as that goes. My friend dumped me when she got a new boyfriend, as she did whenever she and Brad would break up, too many memories I guess, but I'm still a big fan of Cheryl..and Jewel.



Oh my goodness! That's terrible what happened. 

Sorry about your friend situation. Maybe she'll come around.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA-PcyACc40]YouTube - Sheryl Crow - If It Makes You Happy[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Okay, last Cheryl Crow song...my daughter knows this song too:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lDRXwnk13E&feature=channel]YouTube - Sheryl Crow - There Goes The Neighborhood: Live Version[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Ok,  this is really the last one:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykm_4FB9Rdg[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN-EeMOqQpg]YouTube - blow job betty too short original version[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNczeP33Yk0]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival | Lookin' Out My Backdoor[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTl-NnuLjaE]YouTube - JOHN FOGERTY & KEITH URBAN - CENTERFIELD[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUIVJ6eb8tk]YouTube - Tom Petty - Stevie Nicks - Stop Draggin' My Heart Around - I Need to Know[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLnKUiybiFo]YouTube - Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jX8Cen21sc&feature=related]YouTube - Death Cab For Cutie - I Will Possess Your Heart (Live In Studio)[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

We can all sing this. You just have to think like a goat...
"B-a-a-a-a-a-aby you come knocking round my b-a-a-a-a-a-a-k door]
"S-a-a-a-me old knock you u-u-use to u-u-se be-e-efore
"I sa-a-a-aid ya-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a w-e-e-e-el wha-a-atama ya-a-a-a-a-a supposed to do-o-o
"I didn't know what I was ge-e-ttin i-i-into...
"So you h-a-a-a-d a ilttle trouble in tow-wn...
"Now you-our kee-ee-eepin s-ome de-m-o-o-n-n-ss dow-n
"Sto-o-o-p dra-a-a-a-g-g-g-g-i-i-n-n Sto-p-p dra-a-a-ag-g-g-g-i-in my heart ar-ou-nd..."

Baa like a goat,  you got Stevie down.


----------



## AllieBaba

Now for Jimi:


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQgkOoY1do]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix-Crosstown Traffic[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I can't wait for my son to put my version on youtube.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9JB2ETgatI]YouTube - Death Cab For Cutie "Soul Meets Body"[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Let's all remember...Eric Clapton had a nervous breakdown after hearing Jimi play. Eric was accustomed to ppl telling him he was the best guitarist  in the world. Then  he heard 19 y.o. jimi play. Night night, Eric, time for the asylum and a serious reality check.


----------



## AllieBaba

Luissa said:


> YouTube - Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix (High Quality)



One of the best songs ever written or performed...

Then there was this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14qTXRkAKr8]YouTube - All Along The Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix (studio version)[/ame]

I think Hey Joe is better, though.


----------



## AllieBaba

What the hell is with the commercials?

Anyway:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWnoSAPkXQY]YouTube - Robert Cray - Smoking Gun[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

You know I've pretty much sworn off men and relationships with the opposite sex, or the same sex, as far as that goes.

But I'd do Robert Cray in a New York minute. No strings attached.


----------



## AllieBaba

But now I'm looking at  his mics..and I'm wondering..is he gay?


----------



## namvet

AllieBaba said:


> I can't wait for my son to put my version on youtube.



we can show you how to do it yourself if you want to


----------



## namvet

[youtube]2YzI56l338E[/youtube]​


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMz-wi50ACU]YouTube - queen - killer queen[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuxS-9t3tnY]YouTube - Queen - Friends will be Friends[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsLylyEoLDo]YouTube - The Eagles - Desperado (live)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScG0ilS0dgI]YouTube - Take It Easy-The Eagles (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wya6Y4wwCro]YouTube - Learn To be Still (Eagles)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtCmIYpfUHY]YouTube - Eagles - How Long[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-E8OqpEz00]YouTube - Bon Jovi Knockin' on heavens door[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2UdR4fwBVg&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Frampton The Midnight Special Do You Feel Like We Do[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5IIXeR5OUI]YouTube - Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrK3XszSzgc]YouTube - 2003-09 - Dido - White Flag (Live @ TOTP)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rr76jCr9c1k]YouTube - out of sight (James Brown)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-7QSMyz5rg]YouTube - Booker T & the MG's - green onions - mod classic 60s[/ame]

^Crankin' out my Ipod into my FAT System on my Computer...



peace...


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EN7kuui6ZJs]YouTube - I Hear You Knocking - 1994[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg0BNTebcbY]YouTube - Wet Willie Keep On Smiling[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1FeEezee4s&feature=related]YouTube - Night Ranger - Sister Christian: Relaid Audio[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4&feature=related]YouTube - Styx - Renegade[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oobDQ0vdm8M&feature=related]YouTube - Guns.N.Roses-Sweet Child O'Mine[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFBLYuM7y4g]YouTube - Rare Earth Get Ready 1973[/ame]


----------



## Terry

LOL in that vid I just posted can you tell they were all Tripping?


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf7Qo24lmK4]YouTube - Rare Earth - Get Ready - 45 RPM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiRHPk3hXXo&feature=related]YouTube - Big Brother - Rare Earth[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8TGZQ8pyuM]YouTube - (I Know) I'm Losing You-Rare Earth-1970[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Intense said:


> YouTube - (I Know) I'm Losing You-Rare Earth-1970


Oh the memories.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm-Vh3j8sys]YouTube - Styx come sail away[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxfdDrKO8uM&feature=related]YouTube - Heart - Alone[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUASiDg-kg4]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall - part 2[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvLj72apGLI]YouTube - Nowhere Man[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-6v4H4BtWI]YouTube - Argent - Hold Your Head Up[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG0xiweOaMw]YouTube - Norwegian Wood[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygOaNo3M_Hw&feature=related]YouTube - THE WHO "QUADROPHENIA Love Reign O'er me"[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz7IjXu0DfQ]YouTube - The Beatles - 'You got to hide your love away' music video[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aWFaZgwerY]YouTube - V A N I L L A F U D G E - You Keep Me Hanging On[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0brHGJ6xqbk]YouTube - Patti Smith's "Because the Night"[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiW_NI9stp8&feature=PlayList&p=74AE5B9E61CB0B90&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7]YouTube - THE PRETENDERS - IN THE MIDDLE OF THE ROAD (LIVE @ LA)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

Terry said:


> YouTube - V A N I L L A F U D G E - You Keep Me Hanging On



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Terry again...


----------



## Terry

Huh? said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - V A N I L L A F U D G E - You Keep Me Hanging On
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Terry again...
Click to expand...

Thank you, once in a while I just love hearing the old music I grew up on. I was 10 years old when that song came out.


----------



## Huh?

Here's one...not very good quality but talk about a blast from the past...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lN80CXTRto]YouTube - Buffalo Springfield - Mr. Soul[TV Show][/ame]


----------



## Terry

I like to see old vids, see the styles, the go go dancers and all. LOL


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AzxAQslbhw]YouTube - Buffalo Springfield - Go And Say Goodbye[TV Show][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VtFUG0irTQ&feature=related]YouTube - James Taylor 1970 and Neil Young 1971 IN CONCERT Series BBC[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

And along came the miniskirts...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuB8HIwfLwc]YouTube - The Byrds - Mr. Spaceman[TV Show][/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL9H3y1xfdM]YouTube - Toby Keith - A Little Less Talk And A Lot More Action[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BipmxBAxgJ8]YouTube - Heart - How Can I Refuse[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3cT5onN0E]YouTube - I'm A Rocker - The Raspberries (1973)[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MAz9NY44Qc]YouTube - Big Iron[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjTkiq8HAkw]YouTube - The Raspberries-Cruisin Music 1975[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy0VOWnK1Qw]YouTube - Pretenders BACK ON THE CHAIN GANG[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMdBs7uTLHw&feature=related]YouTube - Isley Brothers- Living for the Love of you[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1nFr-nT4WE]YouTube - the man who shot liberty valence[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM5oHUAUA6c]YouTube - french girl by the Daily Flash[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=29&shuffle=9297]YouTube - I'm Shipping Up To Boston - Dropkick Murphys[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6Rd7xjrum8]YouTube - Michael Jackson - Bad - Dirty Diana[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-WVpQ0ZG8Q&hd=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-WVpQ0ZG8Q&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94bL91pazq4]YouTube - THE EAGLES (one of these nights)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RJ9fW8OmdM]YouTube - Steve Perry - Listen to Your Heart[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q6hDXzxAGA]YouTube - Steve Perry (Journey) One More Time[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNjzzDNIJWw]YouTube - The Byrds - Ballad Of Easy Rider[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mJVVe32Woo]YouTube - Vanilla Fudge - "Take Me For A Little While" (LP, 1967)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnhKcCwZwl8]YouTube - America - Ventura Highway[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L1hD5OlPtw]YouTube - George Baker Selection Little Green Bag[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_exY9ptMbA&feature=related]YouTube - Ricky Nelson - Garden Party 1985[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qAEfcRuY48]YouTube - Outlaws - GREEN GRASS and HIGH TIDES(pt. 1)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2AJvhrAlRM]YouTube - "Fire on the Mountain" - The Marshall Tucker Band[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Intense said:


> YouTube - America - Ventura Highway


 
I have never listened to a song with the word "Highway" in it that I did not like, is that weird?


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD-ddJL86zs&feature=related]YouTube - The Outlaws - Hurry Sundown[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHq87F2fS-s]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band / This Ol' Cowboy[/ame]


----------



## Terry

I just created some video's of my music via WMV then used my Jet Auido to convert them to mpegs then tried to load them up on my youtube account so I can share them.  But I guess I don't under stand how to convert the sound part...for they all sound crappy so I deleted them all.  That was a waste of an hour or so.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXKPyKqC83E&feature=related]YouTube - Take The Highway[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZSnAkQc4c"]YouTube - Deep Purple - Highway Star[Original Live][/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lBNIiCMu7I&feature=related]YouTube - Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd (1973)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI]YouTube - Bob Seger - Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ham6vFy8v2I&feature=related]YouTube - The Boys are Back in Town - Thin Lizzy (1976)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwqMKf7r7Xg]YouTube - Golden Earring - Radar Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8N2K0NY]YouTube - Werewolves Of London[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcDCvQbOdig]YouTube - Bob Seger - Against the Wind[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Ok well here is one song I put up. LOL I love this song, it is so cute!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LbrFt_Z4Ko]YouTube - Nov-14-2009 09-44-00 PM - Little Pain Inside.mpg[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLwCEJNZDoc]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Sweet Lorraine - Pinkpop 1976[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d64YVp5mKyY&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Conquistadore Rides Again[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImpSyGTzot0]YouTube - Robert Plant-In The Mood[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc-eDaEZ4LU]YouTube - Robert Plant-Ship of Fools[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73dvrir5kig]YouTube - Led Zeppelin-kashmir...the real video[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svR3iXKTJvc]YouTube - Immigrant Song - 1972[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNSygqogpls]YouTube - JEFFERSON STARSHIP - Runaway (Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=of5aylTtkPU]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Gimme Three Steps-1977[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6q9nBusrq8]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - That Smell[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWBoeY0AAec]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Saturday Night Special-1976[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e322vTpTyOE]YouTube - Quiet Riot - Cum on feel the noize[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubZjbmA1Id0]YouTube - Quiet Riot - Mama Were All Crazee Now[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tk52nGxF-jc]YouTube - Montrose - Bad Motor Scooter[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfbOHebiBgw]YouTube - NEIL DIAMOND - I AM...I SAID - BBC CONCERT[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfukIofEDzE]YouTube - Montrose- Midnight Special '74[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW8S58CYQqs]YouTube - ted nugent cat scratch fever[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c2OM7HEfrs]YouTube - Ted Nugent - Free For All[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEG0-3xlAkg]YouTube - Nazareth Hair of the Dog[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2BjJbKQkgc]YouTube - Nazareth - Love Hurts[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0d1HilfLxA"]YouTube - Robin Trower Bridge Of Sighs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7-i43W4mqw]YouTube - Meat Loaf - RockÂ´NÂ´Roll Dreams Come Through[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ]YouTube - Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## Terry

I NEED HELP...LOL...wait until you all see what I did. Now I remind you I couldn't figure out how to have all the picture to show in a smaller compressed original size so if I can figure out how to complete that...I think you all will enjoy the vid I just did.  I still have to convert it then upload it to youtube.  Stay tuned.  LOL


----------



## Terry

Ok the pic's are bad but I couldn't figure that part out but you all need to watch this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qGfbVUNz1c]YouTube - USMB.flv[/ame]


----------



## Terry

I missed a few too and I'm so so sorry, if you were not online at the time I just missed you because of that. I was frankly going only on new post and skimming through to grab avatars. If someone can tell me how to make the avatar's look better then I'll do it again and add those I forgot like CF and PP to name two.


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLB27jqfbYk]YouTube - Loggins & Messina - My Music (LIVE - Midnight Special - 1973[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFvrTMpOThI]YouTube - THE SEARCHERS - VAHEVALA[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

froggy said:


> YouTube - Nazareth - Love Hurts



Jesus...I thought Steven Tyler was ugly...

Good thing Nazereth came along before MTV


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTWVjv3rr8k]YouTube - Bad Company - Bad Company[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10qLYy6hiFQ]YouTube - Eric Clapton - I Shot the Sheriff[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irp8CNj9qBI&feature=related]YouTube - Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKpn-GYsKSc]YouTube - Dan Seals - Bop[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhTRhAX_QBA&feature=related]YouTube - Queen - We Will Rock You[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNQRfBAzSzo]YouTube - Queen - Another One Bites The Dust[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I01BwClpSk]YouTube - Dan Seals - I'd Really Love To See You Tonight[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq1BprwY77s]YouTube - nirvana sliver[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIvMs7nnEHE]YouTube - Conviction of The Heart[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]YouTube - Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zilKTfzzgx8&feature=related]YouTube - canned heat - On The Road Again - Southern Outlaws The Ultim[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Intense said:


> YouTube - Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes


I own the CD "sitting in" (I think that is what it is called)


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lbwMXYlR8U]YouTube - Nobody's Fool -Kenny Loggins[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i3pqJ2jqLo]YouTube - The Walk - Sawyer Brown[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA&feature=related]YouTube - John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWJhuHWzrqA&feature=related]YouTube - John Cafferty - Voice of America's Sons[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscPOozwYA8]YouTube - Eric Clapton/Tears in heaven[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w441AglVuew]YouTube - Lenny Kravitz - Confused[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FesiI8WeCA]YouTube - Jefferson Airplane - Today[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgiLBvPGoT4]YouTube - ALF doing Bob Seger - Old Time Rock'nRoll[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiZ_XQ9USTs]YouTube - Coming Back To Me-Jefferson Airplane-1967[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWJKX9NIiqc&feature=channel]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - I Run To You[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Lady Antebellum - I Run To You



I just heard them for the first time the other day, I kind of like them especially this one.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4&feature=channel]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbWULu5_nXI]YouTube - Procol Harum - A whiter shade of pale 1967[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Procol Harum - A whiter shade of pale 1967


You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

Love, Love this song.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STWSTgfMruc]YouTube - Rolling Stones - paint it black[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhVLiHPUOIM]YouTube - Wild Horses[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJ98ra7xLhg]YouTube - Spin Doctors - Two Princes[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hig_GJB5N2I]YouTube - My most loved elvis gospel songs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLgTRu7_A5g]YouTube - Elvis Presley Gospel You Gave Me A Mountain.[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaXHFc7D4GQ]YouTube - Elvis Presley In My Father's House[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91-sIXPX7ZA]YouTube - 5 Paul Simon BBC TV (Love Me Like A Rock)[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRd4y04lb5s&feature=related]YouTube - Elvis & Priscilla - I'll Remember You[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPqAvgN6Tyw]YouTube - The Byrds-"Mr. Tambourine Man"-Frankie Avalon-5/11/65[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSVULtkJqDQ&feature=rec-LGOUT-exp_fresh+div-HM]YouTube - Kansas- "On The Other Side"[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmV_YJm5jAc]YouTube - Neil Diamond-Sweet Caroline[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQLWF_ItzYs]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Forever in Blue Jeans (Stereo!)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn8RMfFlXgA]YouTube - Monkees- Gonna Buy Me A Dog[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmP43qsAXvk]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Brother Love's Traveling Salvation Show[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfbOHebiBgw&feature=related]YouTube - NEIL DIAMOND - I AM...I SAID - BBC CONCERT[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQwqQwD6OOw&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Holly Holy live 1971[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_RbMtcXhUc]YouTube - Hello Again (HQ Video) - Neil Diamond w/ Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hqdZ4AWSaI]YouTube - Simon And Garfunkel - The Boxer (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVsZlqsLFwY]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - A Hazy Shade of Winter - 45 RPM - ORIGINAL MONO MIX[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_papClZ84c]YouTube - Ambrosia (Time Waits For No One)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdrwNXKNanQ]YouTube - 04 - From the Beginning | Emerson, Lake & Palmer | Trilogy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvPyT-YGUIg]YouTube - I've Seen All Good People[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-ZcBFeF1a0]YouTube - The Moody Blues - I'm Just A Singer (In A Rock And Roll Band)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ichO7gAeOGE]YouTube - JIM CROCE- TIME IN A BOTTLE BEST QUALITY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMsIrKjSM6Y]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - We're An American Band LIVE - 1974[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyF5J7au1jE&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain - Shea Stadium 1971[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TkynhJshNA]YouTube - Sittin on the Dock of the Bay[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cavmIu5Auk]YouTube - Cherish the Association[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9i2fqxSjTI]YouTube - Led Zeppelin Black Dog 1973[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PU-PoUwECjI&feature=related]YouTube - Whole Lotta Love - Led Zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxm-4AwtB5w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=705LEH3j2g0&feature=related]YouTube - Jaded - Aerosmith[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GccfzxHIXaY]YouTube - Bon Jovi - You Give Love A Bad Name[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Luissa said:


> YouTube - Bon Jovi - You Give Love A Bad Name



that a fan, take his license plate into a concert so he could wave it.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXU8kCrRHJY]YouTube - The Police - Don't Stand So Close To Me[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeQ2yXE1mpU]YouTube - The Police - Message In A Bottle: Video[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLndLjMibyM]YouTube - The Police - Walking On The Moon: Video[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iysCB-p9HbQ]YouTube - Buddy Holly - YouÂ´re The One[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgSsrCLV2_Q]YouTube - The Beatles If I Fell[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Shadow said:


> YouTube - The Beatles If I Fell


 
You know this is weird, I was just listening to this and saw that you had posted a Beatles song 


 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD4TAgdS_Xw]YouTube - A Hard Days Night- The Beatles[/ame]

I am exhausted, it's been a hard days night


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPrSVkTRb24]YouTube - Johnny Paycheck - You can take this job and shove it[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Intense said:


> YouTube - Queen - We Will Rock You


 
I like this video version 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PF70cjfjAg]YouTube - We Will Rock You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbYHuSmpabU]YouTube - Faith Hill & Tim McGraw - Like We Never Loved At All "Official+Lyrics"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFQZhoSOuIk]YouTube - Faith Hill - It Matters To Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BthCLLO-PY0]YouTube - Seals & Crofts " Summer Breeze"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5b65hociXU&feature=related]YouTube - Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc1PHk9FhIk&feature=related]YouTube - sugarloaf - green eyed lady[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo&feature=related]YouTube - Ram Jam "Black Betty"[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b07HVaUtHss]YouTube - Gene Vincent - Bluejean Bop[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDU9FP5_B2M]YouTube - Gene Vincent - Be-Bop-A-Lula[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=030VHbkVmEg&feature=featured]YouTube - 50 Cent - Baby By Me ft. Ne-Yo[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_D0i7UC9UY]YouTube - James Taylor & Carly Simon - Close Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2BKRS7-0h8&feature=channel]YouTube - 50 Cent - Wanksta MUSIC VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kehh-zcnKuM]YouTube - Billy Joel - Keeping The Faith[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJBoHa3GArA&feature=PlayList&p=45DF1DC2A4C0F88B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=16]YouTube - Billy Joel - Only The Good Die Young[/ame]


----------



## JW Frogen

The song "Only The Good Die Young" resonates with me.

Fuck heavan and earth I have seen so many better humans than myself die before their time!

And even worse had to live with too many with idiots in the mean time.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0yQfxM3Hr8&feature=channel]YouTube - James Morrison - Nothing Ever Hurt Like You[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vKoIw_THvQ]YouTube - The Strokes - You Only Live Once Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVi-HaCOxH4]YouTube - We Didn't Start the Fire[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZFkz5jjfuc]YouTube - Billy Joel - The Ballad of Billy the Kid -1976[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMIbvl8IcmI&feature=related]YouTube - Billy Joel - Pianoman - Original Video!![/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jQ560bfOMI]YouTube - Queen - Crazy Little Thing Called Love [ High Definition ][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhTRhAX_QBA]YouTube - Queen - We Will Rock You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVbtj037uG0]YouTube - Wish I Were The Rain[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Shadow said:


> YouTube - Gene Vincent - Be-Bop-A-Lula



OMG! My mom sings this all the time.  Just like with many of Dad's songs, I figured it was made up.


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Gene Vincent - Be-Bop-A-Lula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! My mom sings this all the time.  Just like with many of Dad's songs, I figured it was made up.
Click to expand...


There ya go "figuring" again.


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> There ya go "figuring" again.



Sorry.  I'm working on it.


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTpNAfcslMw]YouTube - John Lennon - stand by me ( official video )[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8hLc_nqx8g]YouTube - Cream-Tales of Brave Ulysses[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLH3PvX48iY]YouTube - Kelly Hogan w/ Pardner "You're The Reason Our Kids Are Ugly"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztHNs_b_sy0]YouTube - Eli Young Band - When it Rains[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBHiPw50-ZA]YouTube - The Lost Trailers- How 'Bout You Don't and Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFLTQLv7IZc]YouTube - All I Ask For Anymore[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tOkkJLKfzQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR1jAFA2qp0]YouTube - Vince Gill - What The Cowgirls Do[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DmpM8DMZ9E]YouTube - Cheap Trick "I Want You To Want Me"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Cheap Trick "I Want You To Want Me"



  Cheap trick!

I'd rep you, but, ummm ... I gave it all away.


----------



## Phoenix

It's a little early but ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egX9N8yOgaU]YouTube - Goodnight Sweetheart Goodnight[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MxkpCe4Iv4]YouTube - Molly Hatchet - Whiskey Man[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HwF8VoyKU4]YouTube - Aretha Franklin - Who's zoomin' who 1985[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poBGgBKpqQw]YouTube - Scene from 'Blues Brothers' with Aretha Franklin[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0y2dDlFmLg]YouTube - Blues Brothers - Think[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYFQwbsg0cM]YouTube - The Blues Brothers/Paul Shaffer/Erykah Badu - Funky Nassau[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vgenk8Q5tss&feature=related]YouTube - Blues Brothers Tribute New Orleans[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Eve said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Gene Vincent - Be-Bop-A-Lula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! My mom sings this all the time.  Just like with many of Dad's songs, I figured it was made up.
Click to expand...


I like that song too, and had not heard it in a long long time.  Last week they had a book fair at my kids school that we went to.  While there I bought a double CD called Classics collection: It's only Rock'n Roll,and that song is on it, it was stuck in my head for a whole day after I listened to it for the first time.


----------



## Shadow

PixieStix said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Beatles If I Fell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know this is weird, I was just listening to this and saw that you had posted a Beatles song
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD4TAgdS_Xw]YouTube - A Hard Days Night- The Beatles[/ame]
> 
> I am exhausted, it's been a hard days night
Click to expand...



Yep... it must have been a Beatles night,because I almost posted that song too.


----------



## Intense

Delaney & Bonnie with the future Derek and the Dominos (Eric Clapton, Jim Gordon, Carl Radle, Bobby Whitlook) plus George Harrison playing the classic song "Comin' Home" live 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EOxy3TF3OY&feature=related]YouTube - Delaney, Bonnie & Friends - Comin' Home[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Poor Elijah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ir2eAEhtXvE&feature=related]YouTube - Delaney and Bonnie with Eric Clapton 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aLLHFSM7i8&feature=related]YouTube - George Harrisson, Eric Clapton, Ringo Starr, Phil Collins and Elton John[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMalnOgmq1Q]YouTube - Johnny Burnette - Youre sixteen - 1960[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ilz5SxrHA3E]YouTube - Deep Purple - Hush: Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ]YouTube - Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsG5V-o6uxY&feature=related]YouTube - Argent - God Gave Rock And Roll To You[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGY3gbJ2vZY]YouTube - Maurice Williams And The Zodiacs - Stay[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY]YouTube - Jackson Browne - The Load Out / Stay - Live 1978[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwZFs1o2nPY]YouTube - 11. THE DETROIT EMERALDS - FEEL THE NEED IN ME (1973)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCTYxIsLThA]YouTube - Jackson Browne--Doctor My Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uQihB6UrNg]YouTube - Four Tops - In The Still Of The Night[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbxxkwBQk_o]YouTube - THE SHIRELLES-WILL U STILL LOVE ME TOMORROW[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp0rQNJn0S0]YouTube - "Don't Stop Me Now" - Queen [High Definition][/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wzd2qaMIn0M]YouTube - "You're My Best Friend" - Queen [High Definition][/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1wdAoSulm8]YouTube - Cliff Richard - We don't talk anymore 1979[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yosCYE4vwlY]YouTube - CLIFF RICHARD - Devil Woman (1976)[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMijMWQlnUc]YouTube - Roger Waters - Amused To Death (live)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN7dpm-kbbQ&feature=related]YouTube - Chasing Cars - Snow Patrol[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoAPw-eJuYo&feature=related]YouTube - Snow Patrol - You could be happy[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAME8GDRTfI]YouTube - Coldplay - 'Yellow' music video[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otqpHRQ3ovI&feature=related]YouTube - Carrie Underwood - "Cowboy Casanova" Official Video HQ + Free Download Link[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VVFRMSwuq0]YouTube - Patty Loveless - You Don't Even Know Who I Am[/ame]

I dedicate this song to my friend, and my mom's very good friend, whose boy committed suicide at home rather than rejoin  his unit.

I'm a patriotic woman, the daughter, mother, mother in law  and niece of patriotic men and women who have and still serve, but I understand the strife, fear and agony that goes along with serviing.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3oL0AOO_J0]YouTube - Talk - Coldplay[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fijjPy5BFL8]YouTube - In My Place[/ame]


----------



## Diuretic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsXknE8LOEI&feature=related]YouTube - Plastic Bertrand Ca Plane Pour Moi[/ame]

Not the official video but a better sound than others on offer.

"I am the king of the divan"


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEZxtdesraU]YouTube - Black Velvet by Alannah Myles[/ame]

My drink of choice.


----------



## AllieBaba

My goodness, she doesn't look like a horse addict, does she?


----------



## AllieBaba

Compare her to Gia, the model who died of Aids before Aids was cool....I remember her Vogue cover, where they had to hide her arms because she had huge holes on them:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpSZcGoClKo]YouTube - GIA CARANGI[/ame]

Cindy Crawford was called the "Little Gia" before Gia died.


----------



## AllieBaba

And for those buttfucks who think all women worthy of their adoration should be a size six or smaller:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0qu8V3MlN0&feature=related]YouTube - Models tragically died[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx4RsCfL_fA]YouTube - Sarah McLachlan - Angel[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Sorry, gotta hear it once a day:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFl0nlHaWa4]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

It's a good song, and pretty much the mantra I repeat to my boys whenever they'll listen. Focus. Focus. Don't be distracted by worldly idiocies. Concentrate on family and God, and the rest will come. Don't do it, you'll be miserable and unhappy.


----------



## Diuretic

And above all ignore Socrates.


----------



## AllieBaba

By all means. He was an idiot.


----------



## AllieBaba

What the hell is with the ads before all decent Youtube vids?

I blame Obama.

Anyway:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXO3OMGKPpw&feature=channel]YouTube - Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit[/ame]

I was in Portland, I think for the Aerosmith concert, but it might have been a doobie run, and we were out when the papers came out saying dumfuck had blown his brains out.
It was quite moving. Sort of.
His own mother said something like "now he's  joined the idiots".

Not a precise quote, but pretty close.


----------



## AllieBaba

I must add the disclaimer..I no longer do doobie runs in fast cars. It's a part of my distant past. I'm trying very hard to forget it, and I'm pretty sure, in 5 years, I will have wiped that aspect of my past from my memory.

BTW, my grandpa did 6 months in jail during prohibition for having a still. My uncles never got busted for rum running, but we have a few choice pics of t hem with their very fast cars.


----------



## AllieBaba

I don't love anyone but my kids and haven't for many  years, but this is one of the best love songs ever. Particularly for people who fall in love with unlikely folk:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPD-4HZtahM&feature=related]YouTube - I Will Always Love You (Hee Haw, 1974) - Dolly Parton[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

This is the song you'll be seeing me singing on Youtube at some point. My son convinced me to sing it while drunk and in my nightgown last time he visited:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrK5u5W8afc&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I now know all the words. Thank you. Bow. Bow.


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEGBOo_VTc4]YouTube - *If Only For The Moment, Girl*[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeoGyv1CXM8]YouTube - Steve Perry "I Believe"[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

Nighty Knight Kryptonite

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woG7gaWW1yQ]YouTube - the commodores-nightshift(high quality)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rkgm1yGgbM]YouTube - The Moody Blues - Nights in White Satin[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg8gEIBs5CU]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - Kryptonite[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kROlhnaYom0]YouTube - Tuesday Afternoon (forever afternoon) - The Moody Blues[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75XWbsSx-E]YouTube - The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUnu1go9E40]YouTube - THE STATLER BROTHERS[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETIw8RMmEqg]YouTube - Statler Brothers-"The Junkie's Prayer" (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFpaEzwqPPA]YouTube - The Ten Commandments (Statler Brothers)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

Wish I could find Andy Griffith's version of this song...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86TuWuy5xdw]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Somebody Bigger Than You And I[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krU9sLSAxi0]YouTube - The Oak Ridge Boys - No Matter How High[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5KeGccP9Jk]YouTube - JIM NABORS ( GOMER PYLE )-THE IMPOSSIBLE DREAM[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIx2X8MSZF4]YouTube - the orb - blue room[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a20jewn6J2o]YouTube - Orb - Perpetual Dawn[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKLIvc88bR0]YouTube - The Orb meets Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygiTv7tEYm0]YouTube - Def Leppard - Let's Get Rocked[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo254dLSh-o]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - In My Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hqdZ4AWSaI]YouTube - Simon And Garfunkel - The Boxer (Live)[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WElvEZj0Ltw]YouTube - Metallica- Welcome home (Sanitarium) music video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h9ARdPHSBg]YouTube - Don McLean - Vincent 1972 Live[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYPOtdDQ8uQ]YouTube - The Offspring - Gone Away[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGMHSbcd_qI]YouTube - Joan Baez, Diamonds and Rust - Live, 1975[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3nn_h8bIMg]YouTube - Avenged Sevenfold - Seize The Day[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teJxMpCEjy4]YouTube - Love is a Tanglewood Tree[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv2iSqerOj4]YouTube - Skeeter Davis - Angel Of The Morning[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP5M2ZRinU8]YouTube - Dierks Bentley - Come A Little Closer[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-A0rP3ZQIlc]YouTube - Blackhawk I'm Not Strong Enough To Say No[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHSkwbDVVlE]YouTube - Jason Aldean - Why[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8I7DVjb8TM]YouTube - Bon Jovi - It's My Life (music video)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4&feature=related]YouTube - Mr. Mister - Broken Wings[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOA4ixV-3jU&feature=related]YouTube - Everybody Wants To Rule The World[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egJR3K6UIJY&feature=related]YouTube - Phil Collins Farewell Tour - Drums and "Take Me Home"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cCI_XDQWb0&feature=related]YouTube - Soft Cell - Tainted Love: Video[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgjJNkBb-kM]YouTube - Oleta Adams Get here if you can[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XsbGjN0qc4&feature=PlayList&p=17648221DA2F52D2&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=16]YouTube - Gabin - Mr Freedom[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQHrspjw4aA&feature=PlayList&p=542A3B36C3A7BD96[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WLGMC9B6zw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Riw7j9b8fM8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3IRyVHR0Ig[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhe3vb0z7mY&feature=PlayList&p=1334D6B0A6336C63[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCQfTNOC5aE[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwtN7WuOEoA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dink

Love it! 


BasicGreatGuy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCQfTNOC5aE




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uravhL8FbY[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

If this song doesn't get your toe a tappin, your blues meter is broken. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-o-s-5eAXc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnlgkS3YYVs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dink

BasicGreatGuy said:


> If this song doesn't get your toe a tappin, your blues meter is broken.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-o-s-5eAXc



*smiles* That was fun!


----------



## dink

Intense said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnlgkS3YYVs&feature=related



Ahh. This one reminds me of my father.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_rd8y8A2oE[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Here is some good "bedroom" music. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWf7cT8CTDI[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJOADPhnQXc&feature=PlayList&p=6AC840FA960C0012[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

More 'bedroom' music.   If this song doesn't fill you with romance, there isn't enough Viagra etc for you. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPRESlT4Ccg[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

dink said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJOADPhnQXc&feature=PlayList&p=6AC840FA960C0012


What he said about everything being a "Huges" moment, is true.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

My favorite CS & N song. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzF_MoXOU1E[/ame]


----------



## dink

BasicGreatGuy said:


> More 'bedroom' music.   If this song doesn't fill you with romance, there isn't enough Viagra etc for you.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPRESlT4Ccg



Oh my goodness, yes!


----------



## dink

BasicGreatGuy said:


> dink said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJOADPhnQXc&feature=PlayList&p=6AC840FA960C0012
> 
> 
> 
> What he said about everything being a "Huges" moment, is true.
Click to expand...


*laughs* Uh huh.....


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7IryEZm5uM[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n3NH8gSrMs[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4o--q6xuvs[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfrHbcWbeho&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDg4kUs6O3k[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBccr-aLu4I[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_NfBqD_2iI[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

BasicGreatGuy said:


> My favorite CS & N song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzF_MoXOU1E



Me too...

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BasicGreatGuy again."


----------



## Intense

My Favorite CSN.  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0rG2ME4sAc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6pphVs8bF0[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJrAaVml_wo[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49GavdGWtac[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYlAwvz8uwc[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_zlJJrZvRA[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pxvXwTg4HA[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

^Me Flippin' through Ablums... Yes, Ablums on my 160GB IPod...

Notice the Nation Symbol on my Tower...



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7to61_AK1zs[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BTzNX5OMN4[/ame]

 ... So much Heavier since my Parents Passed...



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SPMfr38fCA[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmxaFf-lpZY[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c7gCZy725g[/ame]

Having a College Days Momment... Go with it!...



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m70IKOsrBzo[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

Foolish youth

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4Ow_78bgNk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbLuWciXFcM&feature=PlayList&p=1A2E57316B1C6838&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=70[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=201Joshj6AQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN6F7M15YdE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFCGn_bU_kI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt2kM0TsubU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIloPZKY5fM[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

Ya I know...I look just like Ricky Nelson...don't make a big deal out of it!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0janfcZ8LUw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyU2pGWA6Jc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVvIfoNBY3w[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Huggy Have You had Enough Change Yet???????



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dxl4lQ8tmdM[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kEaKCCGPWc&feature=related[/ame]

I prefer George Clinton to Obama.


----------



## Meister

HUGGY said:


> Ya I know...I look just like Ricky Nelson...don't make a big deal out of it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0janfcZ8LUw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyU2pGWA6Jc
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVvIfoNBY3w


Really, because I laways took you for a Bart Simpson look alike.


----------



## HUGGY

Meister said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I know...I look just like Ricky Nelson...don't make a big deal out of it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0janfcZ8LUw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyU2pGWA6Jc
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVvIfoNBY3w
> 
> 
> 
> Really, because I laways took you for a Bart Simpson look alike.
Click to expand...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fw8_xvLj-4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1j823QH6cU[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuhiH_fk1bg[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQrTGE4wwwA[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwNKN7PRCNg[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb0KowdtK6Y[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ8NCrfJcrg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTvbKVcxWEg[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eSrBMsIw3s[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuHteQvKonA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjRowJQCaXo[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CbFAZ2ztlE[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8_FOQ7-P30[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eZcV1UuUzI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## namvet

Meister said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ8NCrfJcrg&feature=related




I loved that hot n nasty shit !!!!

[youtube]SGAPhLK8qdk[/youtube]​


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5IRI4oHKNU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLMF5GM0Kt8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUsM8esaoug[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GANebfjDEEA[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LukEq643Mk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWctbOHq8qA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8N2K0NY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_QSFtoMOEQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9YwyfX33LU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWYz-CYv2Zg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRJw1kFlnY0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAewr48OTTM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgwKUomoPO4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk-W_i7Z59I[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7F2X3rSSCU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl0IVeyfACo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfldLLadNWk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wgOz8iweLc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZSnAkQc4c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVlbgqmxXNY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieJDbxRH-ck[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brWXytSz0GM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8vWSlOXMBE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAJ2AoEwDvY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHW5Vz0HgRE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99KZoY4M8wE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6eOlDF9BQc[/ame]


----------



## Said1

Just like I'm back in grade 8, crying over what's his name.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQcQnDFhjxo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCq6A7oA1Lo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYQgPTsiZIU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oR-VGMuiAI[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXf-SuBbJa0[/ame]


----------



## namvet

Said1 said:


> Just like I'm back in grade 8, crying over what's his name.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQcQnDFhjxo



[youtube]7LLaeRUsWr0[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzdvQOXxRD4[/ame]


----------



## Said1

The man I'm seeing while Jack is on tour. Don't tell!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7k2y08dSV4[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVCRgI2Ld7U[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]bpA_X_7ktnQ[/youtube]


----------



## Said1

And because i just love this song.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYBdjmNs1FE[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2vJUadjdmo[/ame]



So rock me mama like a wagon wheel
Rock me mama anyway you feel
Hey mama rock me
Rock me mama like the wind and the rain
Rock me mama like a south-bound train
Hey mama rock me


----------



## Said1

I'm sorry Jack, I can't help myself.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxz6Zkl85GA[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4KcRNQ4dVw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9omHUYoax8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

I don't care what anyone says...I LOVE this song!! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tu1qmps_M8o[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

there would be no ice in any place
there would be no glistening windy winter
there would be&#65279; no hell there would be no sorrow
there would be no fear were it not for me 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLsWTBQexWo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]HicNDVqumW4[/youtube]​


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW4XgQvcDsQ[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3x10xxt6fk[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuDIiw2CLS4[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx4PsxUvMqY&NR=1[/ame]

My body was sharp the dark air clean
And outrage my joyful companion


----------



## Darkwind

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TXqSJ9qDQ8[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Joo90ZWrUkU[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r754cL7EUGA[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm6qw_yeo6o[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXrzHRSDFDc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

I always listen to Journey in the morning...so this one seemed to fit.   

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6qmaDTn6Cs[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKorl7Ouht0[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2wutEzjy_E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdpEyxS0988&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Something a bit different.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UKTg0rlvYU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

My Favorite Three Dog Night.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfzzOiuoGCc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1ZGHsPqrsQ[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cCI_XDQWb0[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afHQd-lP4yU[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH5Jxn_1NIE[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0ns8t9iQck&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD-85TWZ4ig[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7DFsBcVMDA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeEccRgE5Bc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-7cZ1OkD_Y&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

Going to see these guys tonight.  

It is going to be another awesome performance!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szLmAPW39uE[/ame]

Okay, I'm not going to go see the house!  LOL

Transiberian Orchestra Live.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bww2prhAWEA[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeEccRgE5Bc&feature=related



Don't tell anyone  but there is a video of me singing this song out there. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=788H0K5KrYI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Dogbert said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bww2prhAWEA



The song is older than you, young 'un.


----------



## Dis

Darkwind said:


> Going to see these guys tonight.
> 
> It is going to be another awesome performance!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szLmAPW39uE
> 
> Okay, I'm not going to go see the house!  LOL
> 
> Transiberian Orchestra Live.



Trans-Siberian's the best Christmas concert out there.. I'm going to see them Dec. 13th.  Can't wait..


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeEccRgE5Bc&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell anyone  but there is a video of me singing this song out there.
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=788H0K5KrYI[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> The song is older than you, young 'un.



Most songs are. Doesn't mean I can't enjoy them though. 

Here's something for you Gunny:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69VsAEafSgM[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

These songs were recorded live in 4 track at Eagles Auditorium Seattle 1971.  It was the first concert I promoted under the name of "West Coast Productions"....Thanks Buddy..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTykGpzXvUA&feature=PlayList&p=93399EE26EB2C8DB&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgS5qirnnDY[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSMW4Gwi0y0[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYjgh-znxB4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcLNkH7csgM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6Ys0lMeXl4[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

you did that on purpose Dis.


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5PKULglde8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JHpmy7RV9Y[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEQnzs8wl6E[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Luissa said:


> you did that on purpose Dis.



Yep.  That's me.  Purposely posting songs I know you'll hate.  I spend my days planning it.


----------



## Luissa

Dis said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> you did that on purpose Dis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  That's me.  Purposely posting songs I know you'll hate.  I spend my days planning it.
Click to expand...

I knew it!


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_1RqyNdzbE[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Can't believe I actually reached Post #14,000. (Small to some) 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8arvEzHsA8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMgYD5BgP9k[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iteRKvRKFA[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR_i0sKWKEA[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wwttxW5hMg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwUTx0A5guY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmBYxb74wG0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6mKMV0d2cs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_eUnxDE8YY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lZYAaQoks8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8PBC6agN28[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

froggy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6mKMV0d2cs



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to froggy again."


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luobOzreRq4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vPwO7m6zuA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8WHTWqJ3Zg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wlwOcCRGDg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J4TdJdpPDM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z27FKwupds[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8T_PQoTC30[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUeuAnMNDhA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoDbAd4fYBA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tvNA5MtV7c[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hqdZ4AWSaI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ox1Tore9nw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGPG_Y-_BZI[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WUdlaLWSVM[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUn0vvgEvBc[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfBKpvh2hZg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np0solnL1XY[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhRRWwH3Fro[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5puAN1PGQw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eUsSXXc8wU&feature=related[/ame]


Well he's just an excitable boy!


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUtnwcv-quE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cqU1pFRqYE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPcX-5Tmqt8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91WgM6dNLTE[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm4iU0yx9GY&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHMTolJWKBs[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNF1a-ZG1uc&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Unintentionally hilarious video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOofy2cL9VM[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Great, upbeat song despite the horrible message behind it. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lh5_Wdd80lE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rky1XdRnHYI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPo9ISQpzvM[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

I was reminded of this song by a post earlier tonight.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8N2K0NY[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

omg, have the pussies taken over?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtqy4DTHGqg&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Do I do the same 3 songs over and over? Because I feel like I do. Stay tuned for Simple Man, Lynryd Skynrd. I know I do that one over and over. And Working Man.

Anyway: (and btw, the ads at the beginning annoy the hell out of me, too):

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvoeeq-BH4w[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCQ6ZOAXEV4[/ame]

Sin City. It's hard to find old stuff on youtube. This wasn't one of my faves but I have many stories to tell with AC/DC (and Van Halen, and Rush) in the background.

Shit, I'm getting so old. I've no desire to do the things I did with these songs playing background, but I still get a little rush listening to them. It's funny, because my brother says the same. We hide our AC/DC and Lynrd Skynryd and other fetishes from our families, because we don't want t hem listenting to that crap.

At the same time...there's rap and hip hop I absolutely adore.....same scenario. I hide it from my kids. I love M & M (M n M?) from my kids. But I love that little fuck.


----------



## AllieBaba

Eminem. Shit.


----------



## AllieBaba

Alright, I've never heard this before, but it's the shit:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfnmCOUieLw[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av7m_Pgt1S8[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Yeah, I repeat myself. Who cares:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNthqC2fsVw[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I fell in love with this song long before I saw the vid. The lyrics are short but perfect.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG_m6h-XvMo[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0ZzMfbnHC0[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I'm pretty sure they're all women. But who knows.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=712cMG7DYY0[/ame]

Blues baby.


----------



## AllieBaba

I love Alicia. For one thing, we share a name. But gimme a break. Take that tude to a prison, even as a visitor, and see where it gets you.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKrJc9G8cxM[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

My goodness, I never noticed....Stevie has a really square head. WTF?
And does anyone besides me worry about meeting God and having to explain using "WTF" and other blasphemous  phrases?

I have a horrible feeling we'll have to answer for every time we've  ever been blasphemous and  give an accounting, and pay a price. I'm in deep shit. I won't get many crowns, methinks. I'll get like a wilted hucklebery wreath. And my job will be polishing the shoes of those who aren't blasphemous and who toe the line. Not that I'll mind, it's a worthy profession I'll just feel guilty.
BTW, how many of you have actually seen or used shoe polishers? The sorts that set up little ports outside barbershops and you sit  up on the seat and get your shoes polished?

I have.


----------



## AllieBaba

And could anyone ever, in the history of man, possibly be more stoned than Tom Petty at any point in his life?

Oh wait, I mean, besides Stevie.

I'm honestly gonna go for my medical marijuana prescription. I have clients who have them, and who have licenses to grow (for their own use, of COURSE). I have no interest in growing. But shit, if those fuckwads can get state permission to smoke primo dope, why shouldn't I?

Anyway.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ifovMqgjBk[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Remember, just think like a  goat.

"St-o-o-opp dra-aa-abaaaa-gin my heart around"...
You get the idea. Baaa like a goat.......


----------



## AllieBaba

Oh shit a better version than what I can find on youtube for stevie and tom:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riVFbbRwaZM[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Okay, so it's not better. But it's close.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swunpZMkZAk[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I have many friends who relate personally to this song, being passed from guy to guy.

Not me of course.


----------



## AllieBaba

Why is it that when I cruise this thread everyone else is elsewhere?

What the ... what is up with that?


----------



## AllieBaba

Fine and screw you all:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yf2WP6K1gQ&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNeKhmsZvTk[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

This is one of my all time fave songs.

Does anyone besides me (and Gunny)  find Cray just unbelievably hot?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QC6bwxUJzI[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Bless his heart. He buttons up his long sleeved shirt necks up to the very top.

I do that to my kids, too. They hate it, but it gets them used to ties.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKffTODtt0A&NR=1[/ame]

Gimme an hour in a bank. Believe me, no woman would distract me.


----------



## AllieBaba

Okay, everyone in the world has to admit he's hot. And this was 20 years ago. I shall search for more recent shit. I'm sure he's still hot. Guitar players always are.

A weakness of mine. But they  have to be able to sing and play. I don't do dudes who just play or just sing. That's just me.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE[/ame]
someone needs to  hit. Do it. Be brave.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHtZJC_4YmE[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

It's slightly biased, but one of the best recordings. Plus, we should be aware of the price that's being paid.


----------



## AllieBaba

Please, God. let not this song that I love be a liberal ad about Evil America.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcDCvQbOdig&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Looks promising...a still with just the song playing. Thank goodness.


----------



## AllieBaba

Ok, let's hope to God this isn't a political ad, because it's still a great song:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB_qmRjetdE[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Omg...where the hell have I been posting?

Anyway:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytzjANitRHM&feature=PlayList&p=B6B0394E433A9C56&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=25[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrjSqK7xPLE[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5IIXeR5OUI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBo_POKv21w[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHhKnc0XZrs[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYlJH81dSiw[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Allie, you making up lost time in this thread I see. LOL


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhjYbfK9vrk[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WwhRV1XP6A[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCTYxIsLThA[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED6q_x1lR34[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COqUjfrB8dI[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5uGhumzwgk[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1-j9hEPenM[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3wVtK0eFZ4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rKHeN69r_M[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAggoHVp1Ic[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjAytcZkrQw[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFIKPGVTwEY[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpMfioWV5p0[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYhrYHmUPn0[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ltAGuuru7Q[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnRqYMTpXHc[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io0uqrp9dco&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4218R-gBmts&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Love the riff in this, great opening too.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCAde-ESaOk[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

A shout out to my friends Freddy and Barry...Two of the Kingsmen.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUuYrjOYtyw&feature=PlayList&p=939195256F9D311A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=14[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Vae_AkLb4Q[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM-VvLvmV6o[/ame]


----------



## Intense

It is the End of The World as We know it. Kiss Your Ass Goodbye.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4gXwA0MuAU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-L9E9f3BOTc&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5XJX8sjYDE&feature=PlayList&p=1C1C8BFD31F5A836&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=22[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kdobt2agz8k[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUokMbJC3P8[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWwmIfy0GNE[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJLRomwvJr4[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUIwehsqiKk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

AllieBaba said:


> Why is it that when I cruise this thread everyone else is elsewhere?
> 
> What the ... what is up with that?




Maybe it's because you get up too damn early (just kidding).


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5um3B3V4jlQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xY6DZQGIP4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzTeLePbB08[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQQCPrwKzdo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk57K4OGrAg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXBLHTq390k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79v97DcIU98&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7AnvVRUH64&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIU0RMV_II8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElvEEPXUrRY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg6zqejXvqI[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0v07InoFiU[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntm1YfehK7U[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dHvYB5JdSs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXWXQeHCWpo[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zad2H2uwOGM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU_ow7LmHwY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcsVPis1iNs[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqBD_rmIU4A[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60A1yKc2hi4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

My favorite Survivor song..


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-i9QUDtRpw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQaCy2lgb0I[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFpyR_OAj_I[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lneyBoDq0c&feature=rec-rev-rn[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGFCS_NHRKg[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Rod Stewart:  Storytellers box set


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Dr.House said:


> damn...  just one more toy I still need to acquire...  turntable and needle...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015HOFZI]Amazon.com: Sony PS-LX300USB USB Stereo Turntable System - Black: Electronics[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Gee we're all so old. It's sort of depressing. My brother and I laugh over the way we "sneak" listening to AC/DC because we don't want our kids to know we still like them.


----------



## elvis

the best of Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons


----------



## xsited1




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqG9S6FRJao&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_jUkhEd8co&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak6fZrkjWoA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzlKwOoQ4eE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5GVa1yWYZM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOVrc4K3CQ[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yY-liihC-bo[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kkPeEGlJgY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hntXAO_Rq7c[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfNUc6hS4zQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBDLQZgntYE&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj0zGxDxXVM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d64YVp5mKyY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp7fQ9G9OEg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nLdhXZb_z4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3Ph5aiiaYg[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4hv_8TXFWg[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUHJsU_ooWQ[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jubogiBaUhQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlFVc7qDUog[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdDk1eoK9mw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b-ldLlmnOY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbSugn0dB4c[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8KJ_YFdwR4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sW6xaDGmffQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5BpSwVhsmI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkwVTK10cwQ[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkTQUtx818w[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T35WXFOmwI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2EZUw2mvjs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khhqyPzLmGo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73Vp1EGCYlQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAmgTNATJkk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxqG-LoJHPY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flOvM4Z355A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

HUMBLE PIE - C'mon Everybody (1974)


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKh2TBDu9L4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGRXe_e5S1Y[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKyEyxwqS2c[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd_qeEKtD4U[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx2cmwvrwdk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-zZspnjLFk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-A8MSEB9rg[/ame]


P.S.  No Google needed when you have me (hee hee).

P.S.S. You can thank me later.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGRysccPOys[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3DwxPtySUg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pyC7WnvLT4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CatYdEBF1rw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMCu6YgRLeM[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19rC-Fl-KwM[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn3uiLZY9Jg[/ame]



peace..


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEmJ-VWPDM4[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC24cLsv2PA[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4E0UtxI7b0[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et6b0ftDq1U[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJdTlTUtteI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J924ehHprro[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6cj6R7RPSA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntYdk62_QKs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y8sy5r82iE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA_gIhCcYVk[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb-SVPJM4L4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ_YPFeCeJg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

For all u country lovers.  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KLBCVwXM-w[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A81fwLNklSM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1pRxLxkVS4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Zr0iqmzJjA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcAE0eZmxkQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17fqd8VZtHc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIRGNzVIz6Y[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp7OrmULwb8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdKJBxWZdoI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1bxlDAjGCo[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkK_dA11hZ4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLyKEToqME0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEjz-wAQLSA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7EPlqvMAfU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrFwtlMd0H8[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC1nv25wgaE&feature=fvst[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mXBbVc4Df8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

It's fucking SAD I get repped up th ass for Metallica and not a dime for Big n RIch and Tim Mcgraw.

WTF is wrong with you people?  Y'know mutherfukkers are out their dying while you sit your ass in Mom's basement fomnening war on your computers?


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhryYbyTZ2M[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_tyCXYibZE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4s0nzsU1Wg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngbcsxFET68&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyJTIXKI1mA&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhwVMX6EcOQ&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCOS2vOxuXE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oq69l32DCKs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsgcXZzu6io[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-vFKInZlA8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSIjlUMV6Is[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJvxjcY3Xcc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URR5U-97tCo[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC23pTXPo9c[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79NiN7ISW7E[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP3YCZvuB6A[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=did2PTV3UTE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbdyrRlYR2E[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NQppa348eA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cOzhfRl5T0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfSlzmwkjGw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4he79krseU[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmVIiYBGFs4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DckYV3FQfSE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c4L4CPfQY8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uPOCMH_6Ww[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XHB58ga4zU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-312lVPnhY[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

A real lose  at this point
I m just not sure we can depend on the future generations  they don't know whee they came from
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBd26f1XoyY[/ame]
I dont think we can screw thr whole thing  together  any more


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1-j9hEPenM[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8pyBZevUFQ[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV5-DaI5ULg[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBMktDa_BYs[/ame]

The Original First Half of my online Name...

There's a Snowboarding Story behind it...



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoF_a0-7xVQ[/ame]

Wow... That takes me back...



peace...


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ta3Q5_4nhU[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIZR9tskD0w[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4sQ-BLVE3w[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlQTaxIyxt8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNB1EUJg1-w[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFC8sDTXlng[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEiLgbBGKVk[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rRlBmJiz5k[/ame]


----------



## Terry

I like Rob Thomas!


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9vBpnN9eJM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm0pwIRQ7N8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMwDb1ndOB8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InCXnxPLSBU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmO831yxQb4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GguFmYRryz8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

ppy Thanksgiving All!!!!!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2nn1HtMzuk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHRHc5HmFHg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HH85zttgbGg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um-ppfzP0rc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWT6oSpOwzU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9WTlP08LEg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np0solnL1XY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwWUOmk7wO0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50dywtJ7csA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8cUvPyvsg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4-a8zh0m9c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yojZ-Ksr8AE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Terry said:


> I like Rob Thomas!




Me too!!


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LLaeRUsWr0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmK3zloXfs0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp1vT8WMpog[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFs8G0yOtfc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRYvJnewX_A[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSk9vEy4CYk[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgbNymZ7vqY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h9ARdPHSBg[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51BQfPeSK8k[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vvy0wRLD5s8[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNUDDaEOvuY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMFYs3gfgis[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzsUOmqpaeg[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eplbDbp6XJQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE9AwR0awVQ&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om4s71i0J5Q[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_Tf2lQvDz0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx6GOBXoT3o[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VzUETZBvsw[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2BjJbKQkgc&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_1z2cJ8LXw[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUHgKBw994A[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK9O30d_yiE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_RHezEQt8o[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6uEjifqTaI"][/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA_Fsswhun0[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_x2LaYcZGA"][/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_bmOp2UWOc[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edaJP3Lp0Gg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEQnzs8wl6E[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7C90sLh5Ok"][/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRbPWcLode0[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHMTolJWKBs[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39VXuviqD9w[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-HFbNhTTKQ[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3TIncTTL4k[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvSaPXvJFA4&feature=PlayList&p=CB97E62F22EBC51E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7gFlSGXt_k[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

I grew up on this shit. Both of the previous posts of mine.


----------



## JW Frogen

I think Mothora plays better Mozart than Godzilla.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GyOgVFDocs[/ame]

Hey fat feller with the hair colored yeller
What you trying to prove?

I know every time I do the what song are you listening to right now thread I pull this song from the archives, but honestly, I listen to it a lot. It speaks to me.

How sad is that. But it does. Been in this situation many times.


----------



## AllieBaba

JW Frogen said:


> I think Mothora plays better Mozart than Godzilla.



As far as I know, Mozart never goes wrong.


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOVrc4K3CQ[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upenR6n7xWY[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ56h4ql8Dk[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Ma4BvMUwU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7J1_hZ7iM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36U4ez7AzKA[/ame]

Got to finish cooking my dinner now

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I48jPTL0tA0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7J1_hZ7iM


 
Thanks for posting this Gunny, I will sing along with this while I finish my cooking. A nice song for Thanksgiving

Allison is awsome


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFVlJAi3Cso[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj8IsmkqTo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrMi8-P_SMo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhjYbfK9vrk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oLjBafRVl0&feature=PlayList&p=183E4E32498FCC06&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTCHj8qhcjY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIj81BJJMQA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVBDoQ2W5uc&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saHyv3rRHsk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nptA5uj6ZRY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

From the movie...Happy Thanksgiving...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDSjfDsiBvU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dxvaTDTW7Y[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9MRlAAr6BQ&feature=PlayList&p=4A854BA6F5EDBEDD&index=31&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLgUuHl2xJo[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loRE25Sc4ec[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N0YUrwkzGk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Fd-EpK2zUc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIYknrpbQyw[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFq8EZTkd_M&playnext=1&p=076144194DA2A11A&index=37&feature=PlayList&playnext_from=PL&ytsession=TmoLONi2F4NN_4NJ_Mn2fDMXqen8arU8W2OxLHjA3FGLx_YFPXiX0ca0jlfuLclpk4lSwghL_-j_Y-zoQ3kxe5otnvc4_gVdUV5kj5YMeVyQBFfdD5IWouZb2cZQ_qy9fn3N9HS14g6t78nymMj6piAh8LqScHDjY4hjwrLyUAFQuJGrOWf9MQUzLiDtutIC-jlExbiEGHOt1AAHC2rOG0R3sa1gGubKdPrZhQuUn-NVsqZhuemS-t2kw98ygEpQtGXmV8d2A1F29btYbaP8BOV3MkZVBjzEZHm8kpzCuhUPCDxyTC7dKi3mrekbnVOcsDeMvnCywVjYj4W8OmUrdQriOmRDbnar[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWdA3QEBBCo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3-ObpD20NE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IETvxCQAa1M[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORAvMk-iXec[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYxznR7FjxQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzV0k-arpb4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRisAj72LiY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vtqFXSolgI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPXGJ5JgpXc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4fdkkBt8VE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4emATIkaEBo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4jBbsOOK0I[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5OoQadZTPk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygiTv7tEYm0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yUZvw-Ps30[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eakgECo5lLg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RvCcXZeOBg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7Wn8xckQRc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E3zUyGzq2k[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn2Lk0g0Thw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAPtc5Tr3a0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2CyQ7Eslg4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QCZ_bv9aLc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtVIhDgo_uU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJT9B0aGeKM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_IKcMl_a9A[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-XgbIwKr5g[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkm3AXHWkdI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MDCbIhTa_w[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3XGjnQgsJA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qswKeWhjaUc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uABnCLr4Pp0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD3Hhzgqkrc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BBlWxkwJtU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oTrRRF8KoA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpIUr7WjjRs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7g79oWL-uM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPnhSFrkpno[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BthCLLO-PY0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0TEa-Aa4sU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwdTcoUHfkw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lE6Htee0sA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m34xyw8E-Qs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O24KixmFFc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFwMvlPu4Qw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscPOozwYA8[/ame] a tragic loss.


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WUdlaLWSVM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYS732zyYfU[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHXpnZi9Hzs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGNxKnLmOH4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0tAOIQiz-8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJCqAhV5mW0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TYBSHHGXXE[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgbNymZ7vqY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Dtj96Vzhus[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peCewifuEt8[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_FZVD5lsAw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6Oo79f742Q[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpeahgdzYp4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ_9DgJHsjw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSDt_v2K_dY[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp6-wG5LLqE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9i2fqxSjTI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJCTrolF3CY[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_1RqyNdzbE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAz2cfuqk8Q[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xZOrWK6d4g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrDIOVXx-y8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwQgHxbjibo[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

One of the best songs, EVER:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcsVPis1iNs[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6E4Cs2H-xE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jVqDvMbyKk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iqd1JKO1SL8[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Shadow has reminded the 90's child in me. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91WgM6dNLTE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm4iU0yx9GY&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm3QDYPzM8o[/ame][ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyY0vnbj94k[/ame] [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTFM9MmD_Mk[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Beautiful song:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvW6nuQ2B0s[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujhdf9_IO4w[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qerg0LyLi6c[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dimASX52avY[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FxSM88H-G4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8hxCpAdCJI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQvQm-K5cT8[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHXpnZi9Hzs[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oSR-lT-PEw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGY3gbJ2vZY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxW258qeiq0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sApH8VtWFI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcbtDE9j5Wc[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-Bg1tTgxZ8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gybGXnciig[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKfJ8yaIDq4[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bw55sR4ec8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

You don't remember me, but I remember you.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqUG6YBgLAw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu8tdXBkQhY[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

And now ladies and gentlemen, the King himself:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFw5a5Bp_Pw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Dogbert said:


> You don't remember me, but I remember you.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqUG6YBgLAw&feature=related





Didn't you used to post as Robert?


----------



## Modbert

Shadow said:


> Didn't you used to post as Robert?



Sure did.


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpzV_0l5ILI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsRFer7YcX8[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Even in the end, he was still The King.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGfcf1acU1I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AUZEdFeVwU[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Kick-ass song time:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMgYD5BgP9k[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bww2prhAWEA[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYx3BR2aJA4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtNdf_yAXr8[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBQ9dm7zaQU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRtD1xO1Rto[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PScmRiaZhwk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loM99T_XEyk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ7pgElCPXE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Intense said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRtD1xO1Rto



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqyWgGgIe8w[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYLbASoecyc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8ZeBog2yFM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U7NYsEKyM0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62kv8Yumbo8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY35zv0dc0A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM146mVPttY[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjQrYYIl33w[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2vze1uw9gc[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFCtMvdWiXE[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO4dxvguQDk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R6nmKjcSeU[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-GtjCd8s7w[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Sometimes I like to just hear a great voice.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2ZdvQ16HsQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh4se9YMV3A[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvxCK7mPfrw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmXxrMC5Pv4[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_FZVD5lsAw[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHsDa9_HSlA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OhY8hVzsic[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8axwcs7bi8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk11Ywen5a4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmxyj6iInMc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcDBgXbGskc[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj9Rs56u8YY[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uW9MV2aEu4&feature=PlayList&p=F4EBB9268E53AB67&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG8pjCOzGME&feature=PlayList&p=D4EDC3D8F2A81AD1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=72[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy9Ld2AmBTM[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS-tVp4SK3o[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdXB2Vp42VU[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p0z1y5mg_E[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VPIuFK_HQQ[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ-P8Fgfhvk[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNjzzDNIJWw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8HL4WRp_Qk[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo2DQBlVcJ0[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgANuwSNsok[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS8Ebes57Qc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS8Ebes57Qc[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQjVIj0o0B4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQjVIj0o0B4[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6WQ2efjodg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvdC2Wf0EuE[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcsVPis1iNs&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1moiym6-Nk&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlY-JlE5ZCo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ[/ame]

I saw Pink Floyd on their last tour, it was THE most amazing show ever!


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb-Nacm-pKc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p48RzSzyMzk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU0SwYK0vco[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBQUo88i33M[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0QwcV6kMLw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myIG9PEwXZw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_29hwSM4hiY[/ame] right up you alley cali-gal


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOFwfPL54aY[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxzJAF1BxP4[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGXm3KD2jsA&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGXm3KD2jsA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmT6udys8Tc[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

Two sad songs and one about masterbation ...which is kinda sad also...when you think about it....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0M6_7dwBo34[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRbsz1Ha7Zo[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpmFwAb73X8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9WWLujB3Wc[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JkFe_xajIc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJmBPCYt5LY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8N2K0NY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alIcwofkrS8[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ku-ma1dVI8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZSi02uccrc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wtiNzci1Wc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntm1YfehK7U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlY-JlE5ZCo[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wTXv9KPWeg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvfIjjIwd8M[/ame] get a load of those outfits.


----------



## alan1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciBpob-Lo4A[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flOvM4Z355A[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awi14wDTxNw[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP8XS6Fh0dQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WB32h6D2bo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koBWtYVRf-0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB17uWuBrL0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koBWtYVRf-0&feature=related



I've read Kerry Livgren now hates that song.


----------



## Gunny

Dogbert said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koBWtYVRf-0&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read Kerry Livgren now hates that song.
Click to expand...


Who?  And who cares?


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> Who?  And who cares?



 Kerry Livgren wrote Dust in the Wind.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsZL10oxPwY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Xj08-_Rmq4[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeeHgCtUxHc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyJOA0Wk6Cc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30UtwNrDXtE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PGQHqIxb6o[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGWlSMFNRag&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGfJ0_KMiro&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfgVdgvbncw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeI_xlPWfow[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8cUvPyvsg[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwxsWIYJI2A[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6inwzOooXRU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwxsWIYJI2A


 

Every shlaalala, every whoa whoooa, still shines. I love that thanks Gunny


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWkOryYF6CI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPmbT5XC-q0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPmbT5XC-q0&feature=related


 
I simply love the Carpenters!


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MyMOi4LEr4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAg1rglAovs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ5N4-X_HWU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKorl7Ouht0[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDlCcGBtGd0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCqpPj87ekE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

One of my favorites from Johnny Cash

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18OWCV2Q_t0&feature=PlayList&p=E33CE745A16064A3&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=21[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uYWYWPc9HU[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

My life

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbtuVoXkOFg&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI&feature=related



Only Stephen King could make that movie be creepy to hear in a movie.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPlvhuc93QM[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJfKyHR5-1M[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fBj2wsimvQ[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Underrated song:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx_x6jMCxAY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXN8354RT-4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny




----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aIhh9nFYv4[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


>



What? 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYLbASoecyc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Dogbert said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYLbASoecyc[/ame]
Click to expand...


You play fucking gay shit.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhecdhiokJo&feature=PlayList&p=32FA4593C0F37DEC&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> You play fucking gay shit.



Which song specifically are you referring to?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYSGOlfm1e4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMv9E9F6zwI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVC2cszdTao[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Heart of Gold is a close second, but:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdiCJUysIT0[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNMhPQoEbJE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

I'm going to ban your ass from this subforum.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KNcgXKFp7E[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> I'm going to ban your ass from this subforum.



For what? 

And you're not a Beatles fan?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSICoacOT60[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGxB6xyeXGg[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGDIxcuPT7s[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

Dogbert said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to ban your ass from this subforum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> And you're not a Beatles fan?
Click to expand...

That's bubble gum Beatles.

Now THIS is Beatles:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTMOSCh7aJU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTMOSCh7aJU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nmaGZPN54I[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV29iaSx4Hs[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Dogbert said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV29iaSx4Hs



You're getting on my nerves. frogbert.


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJBoHa3GArA[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> You're getting on my nerves. frogbert.



These are good songs. Maxwell's Silver Hammer is a underrated Beatles song.


----------



## Si modo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ev9RGHAVytU"]Everybody I Love You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Dogbert said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting on my nerves. frogbert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are good songs. Maxwell's Silver Hammer is a underrated Beatles song.
Click to expand...


What have you posted that was written and produced AFTER you were born?

And the thread title doesn't say post as many songs as you can as quickly as possible, does it?  At least listen to the gay-ass shit you're posting, huh? Might cut down on your input quite a bit if you actually do.


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> What have you posted that was written and produced AFTER you were born?
> 
> And the thread title doesn't say post as many songs as you can as quickly as possible, does it?  At least listen to the gay-ass shit you're posting, huh? Might cut down on your input quite a bit if you actually do.



Anything after 1991 doesn't leave too much available in terms of music overall. However, I have posted plenty after my DOB.

As for posting as many songs as possible? I don't think so. 

Might want to check the times that I'm posting these Gunny. I actually listen to the songs in full before posting another one.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJ98ra7xLhg[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm7-cysfE2c"]Lucky Man[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm4iU0yx9GY&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYdlqjiQPAc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvKpsCvyHEw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ma8OhzFdIA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7D65IomNYY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPISSChpB7k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T35WXFOmwI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRNjtFImA4Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gic6B-B6rpg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rzhe0uG6uiQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6h5D-Ed03E[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYzifR67NJs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEsY1dpoIJ8[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjNiIvUEtIw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KaE3q3FYZI[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yus7IvioR_A&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwS7HWZYEYU&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2TSpusRV-8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_4DsNFQS98[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyYLghfrzz4[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HCaBAV4ZTI[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yz5dP4m9tY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adcixPh_cTY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFGZwSwweXc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHcUEnmQ8AI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2j7Z5Q7ZDs4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyDNnQbbkSQ[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bww2prhAWEA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4c9SJuBxJkQ[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKyGyH9mWHk[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

First try  at  uploading  the musics
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBlRdIdTe8k[/ame]


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsskd9LCp_Y"]Rush - The Big Money ( A Show Of Hands )[/ame]*


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh3ml8gzrd4[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vAqekT-GuA[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[/IMG]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

The "company" is  talking damages"
We are not interested.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3dG6cpvvV0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjzbX4vjXhA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnlTrq6wLf0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKn5kgA75nk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5lRXB39Zd8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qumgXG0P1YQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW32D_Y4Bhg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmBDIj2fbB8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IfTHLi-7rk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOqE1f_akno[/ame]

For #1... 



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_t8Yuzp6aE[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDJ_Mz8ftqI[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm-Vh3j8sys[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dD_J27KTvk[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eDkAG3R0h8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNNyPpb2LHI[/ame]

... did you ever walk up
to the edge of a cliff
stare into the abyss
as your mind wonders if

you should take one more step
further into that night
well your mind says you wont
but your heart says you might ...​


----------



## Xenophon

Listening to this right now, very 80s and very Scottish.

One of the few Rock Songs to feature Bagpipes.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j21ULe2hrY4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34xfh4Gf054[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCD4rtcOgHE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gudEttJlw3s[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r70UpNT_ZUc[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]gwD1FPD15A8[/youtube]​


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxm_cY5jqmo[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_92FGK7pEI[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WugBXw94mSM&feature=PlayList&p=0299F84324A32026&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=41[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izeDRfkyMAQ[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv4Wpychxh8[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68i4tMmv9F4[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDpVS7D9AJs[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVKTB_4kwOw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWByYs1tUNo[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Thls_tMuFkc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_uWhR53ys4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IimeOZndokc[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Saw this on television earlier tonight, actually watched it.

Oh childhood. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMU2NwaaXEA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zddQYjX-xMU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJuuqh57qC4[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUtnwcv-quE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTAhZKP5wCY[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQkFxfyHgMk[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmxB2BwVufA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTs5SoOteQQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lSxpQB-USE[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_khgAzMido[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE2orthS3TQ[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejEVczA8PLU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U12MEZDYFic[/ame]


----------



## Meister

A song dedicated to John Lennen from Elton.  It's will 29 years on the 8th since his murder

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZzXEFDznoA[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuAGVr-O-3E[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Terry said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuAGVr-O-3E


 
I love that song Terry 

And this one 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXRLEyIoJZA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtIfKgooCbc[/ame]

All Nighty everyone


----------



## Terry

How cute is this????????

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHwY8qACATA[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Meister said:


> A song dedicated to John Lennen from Elton.  It's will 29 years on the 8th since his murder
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZzXEFDznoA



Yep, great video I've seen both and truly tragic.

The best one was the one from MSG that was done just recently but I can't find it on YT anymore.

This is the best one now though.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5hGDPIoXbc[/ame]

And this is him covering Imagine only three months before Lennon's death:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssBNmHObev0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Terry said:


> How cute is this????????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHwY8qACATA


 
Oh my goodness, that is soooo cute!


----------



## Modbert

The more I listen to Clapton, the more I think he's the best guitarist ever.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGDIxcuPT7s[/ame]

And with a semi beard, he looks an awful lot like Hugh Laurie.


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14nD-QMjFvI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzYgHQluatY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vlPgDhIzKM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTHCCPyFXtA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePRDdSwSMMk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEA6CDgXCIQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNXClKAohMA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ooq3JbWbdjk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQrTGE4wwwA&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McDy1T0QH0w[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cN5GLN74XU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xK7NHknj6MY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh9ZZgDqzAg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYGzRGOSeI0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIloPZKY5fM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3wqi5t5PbE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGKvobvlnMU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM0sTNtWDiI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnNUVldZAm4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZr0yMQ0v8E[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNre5neZ6QI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3bht7S-3vI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zamqe602AU4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNYQwZDcf1E[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLxCiXnNAnk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yz5dP4m9tY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMAGwMAXTpU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOilJZbUZwY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ham6vFy8v2I&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcsVPis1iNs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-AYAv0IoWI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnhKcCwZwl8[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gX1EP6mG-E[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N4HPj85vjw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T2Ao_xV9ew[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeY7MkCm0c[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB7h5aWPPd0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFjqN6a_aMQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uHM7lOly00[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6q9nBusrq8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

The first "T" in talk to me gets me (especially when I'm wearing earphones) *shiver*....after that forget it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egBGfIW6CRM[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68GpWxwvn50&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF9qPul_BBU[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG4ndbhOkpI[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZIDTHYmxcg[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG5e1oaen-M[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9whehyybLqU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZyxYL753w4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SOJxNOP37I[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9am9COGN04[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBG4vxi9mtk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iaR3WO71j4[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBFG372HsW8[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZyxYL753w4





> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Froggy again


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv8XaUHkfEI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNU9nNY-v0g[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-hYLL7Gpos[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsYIiY2wnyU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJKtS25F3L0[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFTaDuD7oso[/ame]

Embedding is Disabled, so if you don't mind going to Youtube herself.


----------



## Tom Clancy

This has some funk in it. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXMFEvwwfoM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5m3IdGcx_g[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIVVj7Zbawc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jdAwXV7eVM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HfwCTCT7mE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX-KjkdDozQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LjbMVXj0F8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctNLkD8S7_U[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTeR5wauOy0[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHvs2hgjBLc[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5trgthmADs[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUDWLp1yIWw[/ame]



peace...


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RTWzsGO4Zc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxBbmoUdEac[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VzuVSKbIRQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wttvoZjZU4E[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xK7NHknj6MY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_jHXfj_W34[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHPikUPlRD8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoOG7LEyUJ0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQp7JTgEdrs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDhOGZtVi_A[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4SDhrTPOiI[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

They are fucking awesome live.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNK3DoBg1cA&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiGkNWG2W-E[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us13kGZ906M[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOPsfaQRcbk[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_zAUrOq-Dc[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2PF3TauvK4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

This is one of my favorite songs..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RJ9fW8OmdM[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4fWN6VvgKQ[/ame]

I love this one...it fills me with a longing and a sort of sadness....years gone by maybe or a loss of innocence


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30egIKHT-pM[/ame]

....forsaken, almost human....


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnqkaH_EP_o[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izQB2-Kmiic[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Coyote said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnqkaH_EP_o


 

What a great song


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0foZ3gRcWvA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd9OhYroLN0[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkMhHQ8UicQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBTXNPZPfbE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1PCW0C1aiM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck9gQlR8CM8[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=draD85-n0YA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42G38fMfMu0&feature=PlayList&p=FC0A76F35267EBFA&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=47[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30UtwNrDXtE[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMv9E9F6zwI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoBlryfjlCc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28_unHqjVp0[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

PixieStix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28_unHqjVp0



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9qeJskx6r0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwQgHxbjibo[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n3ebuL1cPA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sF0bQBOsFM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Dogbert said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28_unHqjVp0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9qeJskx6r0[/ame]
Click to expand...

 
Me? Evil?


----------



## Modbert

PixieStix said:


> Me? Evil?



I didn't say a thing. Looks like someone has a guilty conscience.


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J3SI5dRuug&feature=PlayList&p=B946794CB17DD477&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=82[/ame]


But if I seem to wander off in dream-like looks
Please let me settle slowly.
It's only me just starin' out at you,
A seeming stranger speaking holy.
No, I don't mean to wake you up,
It's only loneliness just coming on.
So let the no colors fade, blazing
Into petaled sprays of violets of dawn.


----------



## PixieStix

Dogbert said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me? Evil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say a thing. Looks like someone has a guilty conscience.
Click to expand...

 
I don't have a conscience. I am evil, remember


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sF0bQBOsFM&feature=related


 
I just listened to that,probably as you posted it , now I am listening to this

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeI_xlPWfow[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq8nQOhZ3u8[/ame]

So spoke the Wizard in his mountain home...


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD-ddJL86zs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFjqlx8eSfQ&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3gfIJeNojo[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h59mDlBSt7o[/ame]

I get up at seven, yeah,
And I go to work at nine.
I got no time for livin',
Yes, I'm workin' all the time.

Chorus
It seems to me
I could live my life
A lot better than I think I am.
I guess that's why they call me,
They call me the working man.

They call me the working man.
I guess that's what I am.

I get home at five o'clock,
And I take myself out a nice, cold beer.
Always seem to be wonderin'
Why there's nothin' goin' down here.

Chorus 

Well they call me the working man.
I guess that's what I am.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lpVjXwAfm0&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBQQFypwDSM[/ame]
"Closer To The Heart"

And the men who hold high places
Must be the ones who start
To mold a new reality
Closer to the heart
Closer to the heart
The blacksmith and the artist
Reflect it in their art
They forge their creativity
Closer to the heart
Closer to the heart

Philosophers and ploughmen
Each must know his part
To sow a new mentality
Closer to the heart
Closer to the heart
You can be the captain
I will draw the chart
Sailing into destiny
Closer to the heart


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tq-UsaRchI&feature=related[/ame]

Begin the day with a friendly voice,
A companion unobtrusive
Plays the song that's so elusive
And the magic music makes your morning mood.

Off on your way, hit the open road,
There is magic at your fingers
For the Spirit ever lingers,
Undemanding contact in your happy solitude.

Chorus
Invisible airwaves crackle with life
Bright antennae bristle with the energy
Emotional feedback on timeless wavelength
Bearing a gift beyond price, almost free

All this machinery making modern music
Can still be open-hearted.
Not so coldly charted
It's really just a question of your honesty, yeah,
Your honesty.
One likes to believe in the freedom of music,
But glittering prizes and endless compromises
Shatter the illusion of integrity.

Chorus 

For the words of the profits were written on the studio wall,
Concert hall
And echoes with the sounds of salesmen, of salesmen, of salesmen!


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWHEcIbhDiw&feature=related[/ame]

"The Trees"

There is unrest in the forest
There is trouble with the trees
For the maples want more sunlight
And the oaks ignore their pleas

The trouble with the maples
(And they're quite convinced they're right)
They say the oaks are just too lofty
And they grab up all the light
But the oaks can't help their feelings
If they like the way they're made
And they wonder why the maples
Can't be happy in their shade

There is trouble in the forest
And the creatures all have fled
As the maples scream 'Oppression!'
And the oaks just shake their heads

So the maples formed a union
And demanded equal rights
'The oaks are just too greedy
We will make them give us light'
Now there's no more oak oppression
For they passed a noble law
And the trees are all kept equal
By hatchet, axe and saw


----------



## AllieBaba

I think it's probable that all Rush lyrics are communist in nature, but I love them anyway. 

That is my sacrifice to art.


----------



## AllieBaba

For Bones:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaC041pQl4I&feature=related[/ame]

Our first stop is in Bogota 
To check Columbian fields 
The natives smile and pass along 
A sample of their yield 
Sweet Jamaican pipe dreams 
Golden Acapulco nights 
Then Morocco, and the East, 
Fly by morning light 

We're on the train to Bangkok 
Aboard the Thailand Express 
We'll hit the stops along the way 
We only stop for the best 

Wreathed in smoke in Lebanon 
We burn the midnight oil 
The fragrance of Afghanistan 
Rewards a long day's toil 
Pulling into Katmandu 
Smoke rings fill the air 
Perfumed by a Nepal night 
The Express gets you there 

We're on the train to Bangkok 
Aboard the Thailand Express 
We'll hit the stops along the way 
We only stop for the best


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D3YydqWFmI&feature=related[/ame]

A pleasant faced man steps up to greet you
He smiles and says he's pleased to meet you
Beneath his hat the strangeness lies
Take it off, he's got three eyes
Truth is false and logic lost
Now the fourth dimension is crossed...
You have entered the Twilight Zone
Beyond this world strange things are known
Use the key, unlock the door
See what your fate might have in store...
Come explore your dreams' creation
Enter this world of imagination...
You wake up lost in an empty town
Wondering why no one else is around
Look up to see a giant boy
You've just become his brand new toy
No escape, no place to hide
Here where Time and Space collide
You have entered the Twilight Zone
Beyond this world strange things are known
Use the key, unlock the door
See what your fate might have in store...
Come explore your dreams' creation
Enter this world of imagination...


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7JX3dmBrkc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENi04LAdmLY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5M_Ttstbgs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX7V6FAoTLc&annotation_id=annotation_27482&feature=iv[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnQFmvICP_0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lJFoareXeI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq1fpN1qWv8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izQB2-Kmiic[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4epcMKqSkM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yosCYE4vwlY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79NiN7ISW7E[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP3YCZvuB6A[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EXRPxC-5bE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wev4QcT47po[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxzg_iM-T4E[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5kbBxv9XPo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB0bnT4QRIc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZuo90UYtow[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDWSYfAfJ8M[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDWSYfAfJ8M


 

I hate the dixie bitches, they are a bunch of anti american ......................


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHAALE90xUU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GNhdQRbXhc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCoN6aCQKWY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UqCkFTtOOs&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ykq7fMyUrPU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQl-4h0wly8[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

PixieStix said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDWSYfAfJ8M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the dixie bitches, they are a bunch of anti american ......................
Click to expand...


why? because they practiced their first amendment right?


----------



## Phoenix

Sorry folks - got on a MeatLoaf kick.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIFjQOomJuc[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GNhdQRbXhc



here is a better song for you, Hillary Won Superdelegates!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Hdx9JjzDfo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCKN7XqSQw8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-y2LUh-9AA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c00rc0QKCpU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhecdhiokJo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF-oWhD2itE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4tQgmnfxqA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCZTRNFrwnQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysXMAOgEIq4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zddQYjX-xMU[/ame]
One more hit before I go


----------



## The T

PixieStix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zddQYjX-xMU
> One more hit before I go


 Good tune!


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rItUvawFlNE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq6O_9RjCUs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I get so sucked in with all this great music

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juWHJCQGUq0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkWGwY5nq7A[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6IYvYZQfDI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlY-JlE5ZCo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI_sv5uswoY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-9lBlQmimI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Anybody ever hear of this band?  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2ALG_dJ-WU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NB-kdxpDoM[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4bezYG3LBg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Huh? said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4bezYG3LBg


 
I am sorry that happened to you


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ-bhM-xuec[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gqT6En2O78[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsMGlHtVV9o[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEWt5vkTYS0"]UK (U.K.) "Nevermore" with Eddie Jobson, Alan Holdsworth, John Wetton and Bill Bruford.[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Dude said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsMGlHtVV9o


 
Cigarett dangles?  That was pretty good, I just don't get the cigarette dangles part


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOCvL_yWM7M[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

PixieStix said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsMGlHtVV9o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cigarett dangles?  That was pretty good, I just don't get the cigarette dangles part
Click to expand...

Urban Dictionary: cigarette dangles


----------



## PixieStix

Dude said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsMGlHtVV9o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cigarett dangles?  That was pretty good, I just don't get the cigarette dangles part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Urban Dictionary: cigarette dangles
Click to expand...

 
Oh


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyNO7Cuq5_U&feature=related"]UK - Thirty Years[/ame]*


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRA75PkjaLA"]Tangerine Dream:White Eagle[/ame]*


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BK8QbJ6HTMg[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcOZ6xFxJqg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCJJi_WegEs&feature=related"]Tangerine Dream - Pilots--------[/ame]*


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXzUEMAoLSo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cin0QzuEss[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnQFmvICP_0[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbWULu5_nXI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

not an easy play [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRamobGYBCE[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnvvVsKCPLE[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hwb9Tqgi_rA[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWhNbAZZ8-0[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okd3hLlvvLw[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poCQb03ZqHs[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e7AQQTONvg&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmZdvVnMXCc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fginS6uhw-8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQqTxK7VhSk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9nwcpGZE6A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5GZKtSdy8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BA6fFGMjI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtUMa0FtuWY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tOpwgrqshU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwu7ixmQk0c[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoBaZmmdluM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsG5V-o6uxY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njG7p6CSbCU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

PixieStix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkWGwY5nq7A




This song tends to make me cry...but that's okay because I like it.


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pf6TVtal6wE[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7KHSzf10T4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfak36F7v58&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

"Every Day Is Exactly The Same"

I believe I can see the future
Cause I repeat the same routine
I think I used to have a purpose
But then again
That might have been a dream
I think I used to have a voice
Now I never make a sound
I just do what I've been told
I really don't want them to come around

Oh, no

[Chorus:]
Every day is exactly the same
Every day is exactly the same
There is no love here and there is no pain
Every day is exactly the same

I can feel their eyes are watching
In case I lose myself again
Sometimes I think I'm happy here
Sometimes, yet I still pretend
I can't remember how this got started
But I can tell you exactly how it will end

[Chorus]

I'm writing on a little piece of paper
I'm hoping someday you might find
Well I'll hide it behind something
They won't look behind
I'm still inside here
A little bit comes bleeding through
I wish this could have been any other way
But I just don't know, I don't know what else I can do

[Chorus x2] [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5NIQQX_7vY[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNMhPQoEbJE[/ame]

How can I even try...I can never win....


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrQMB_xcDSE[/ame]



Live out of balance.


----------



## Dr.House

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCFCeJTEzNU"]Silent Monks[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEhHMW6PPU4[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6hMj0YDyxw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4wKDEou8hU[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ulm8F15tTyg[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJbD5rDGdxQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C5WncqIv98[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGMHSbcd_qI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30UtwNrDXtE[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi_HnGx0t1Q[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKl4ufehjpA[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW7NpsHR3K0[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbWULu5_nXI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gDhR1R3S0s[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHhKnc0XZrs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soLIZ4W0rZw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcHlHk27noM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpYeqlvLAxQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_nwbTeIN4Y&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tZtJIL5va4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0FawK4G_AY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvrEWcrzNIA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrzr4R3LpsQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PP1HEFlkdY[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HH85zttgbGg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yEx4_qXjb0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpX0dtVAmPU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCpbmOU6hds[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGDXCEhcnDg[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq8QDbp_oiw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m77vJV7vLS0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qilMbQ563wE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lBNIiCMu7I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ham6vFy8v2I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrFwtlMd0H8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95bX7-hWWts&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX0vOYwHj30"]Emerson Lake and Palmer - Nutrocker[/ame]*


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ItOf-y23e0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyDie_4dOdU[/ame]


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUclxp7FxHI"]Karn Evil 9 - Emerson, Lake & Palmer[/ame]*


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujV-0X4LdfI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FY7RWJAtJQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_EIufhjHsE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2DjqB0SO9M[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuY4MkwWURs&feature=PlayList&p=CFBE0BEE4BFB8703&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=15[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joT-B9apWQU&feature=PlayList&p=CFBE0BEE4BFB8703&index=16&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mna86QemAbU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psodrlWM8VM&feature=PlayList&p=894F931D4F4065F8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=29[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPu-C5vvzU4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZupHlrSDwc[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvNIx5Yxq-o[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfxoM6trtZE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHPBObnlmuk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74C_gVCT2wU[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqLssKusGzM[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFHsuPBf5B8[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niebueIeYek&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

1965

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqgBXoGOWl4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ncRIMBwo_0[/ame]

All that love all those mistakes What else can a poor man make? So I gave up a life of crime I gave it to a friend of mine Something else was on my mind The only ghost I?m haunted by I hear her howling down below Idaho oh Idaho 

Wolves oh wolves oh can?t you see? Ain?t no wolf can sing like me And if it could then I suppose He belongs in Idaho Packs of dogs and cigarettes For those who ain?t done packing yet My clothes are packed and I want to go Idaho oh Idaho 

Out at sea for seven years I got your letter in Tangier Thought that I?d been on a boat ?Til that single word you wrote That single word it landlocked me Turned the masts to cedar trees And the winds to gravel roads Idaho oh Idaho


----------



## Meister

Coyote said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ncRIMBwo_0



Very cool, Coyote.


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xueCCyZ5V8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tx6pSnq9EvI[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Meister said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ncRIMBwo_0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool, Coyote.
Click to expand...


Glad you liked it    Josh Ritter has some good songs and that is one of my favorites.  One video (which I couldn't readily find) has then turning off the lights when he sings it...so it's totally dark.  Ah, wolves oh wolves oh can't you see?  Ain't no wolf can sing like me....


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKWWyEP7Xaw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWmiO4SavZI[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7U59hTSLdng&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxzg_iM-T4E[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58i15L9OJ7o[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eirKYIoAjwU&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Hilarious must-watch:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BTJ_n9Oqs0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTjG8E1utyA[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42pTbqXiYOg[/ame]




Crossing the Bridge


Insane Clown Posse
The Wraith: Shangri-La



(Shaggy 2 Dope)
Dearest almight creator...

(Violent J)
I've lived one hell of a life, if your to take it tonight
I've lived the life of a king, but so much to darken the light

(Shaggy 2 Dope)
Lookin' 360 degrees, 2 hundred thousand disease
How can I lay back and chill, so many down on there knees

(Violent J)
But then again who am I, I'm just some typical guy
I ain't no fuckin' hero, I just been wonderin why....

(Chorus)
I seen some children crossing the bridge
What kind of life did they get to live?
What kind of choice do they get to make?
What if it was a child's mistake?

(Violent J)
I'll never question the book, but let's say I lived by the book
I never ate meat on Tuesdays, how much bigger would my wings look?

(Shaggy 2 Dope)
I try to pray everyday, but sometimes get lost on the way
I seen the holiest spirit, so much to miss lead the way

(Violent J)
I gave the visions I got, I been told i'm gonna rot
Inside the devil's intestines, I'm still here holdin my spot

(Chorus)

(Breakdown)
Come on up and open up your door
What if it's a pergatory door (repeat)
(fuckin take me instead)

(Chorus)2x


----------



## Phoenix

The T said:


> *Emerson Lake and Palmer - Nutrocker*



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yigNC-oDBow[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42G38fMfMu0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91OQwco7a58[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9LRo0D_uWM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuMTfElyqW4[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2RNe2jwHE0[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_WZkCgeXWk[/ame]

Rest in Peace, Dimebag... 



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dOwHzCHfgA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfQ3a1T5yu8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gdb8UAxNKXQ[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpR0SAbNXmQ[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

ahh... the Blues.. Love 'em. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn_PF4L470w[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Tom Clancy said:


> ahh... the Blues.. Love 'em.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn_PF4L470w



Have you discovered MM's blues-only thread yet, Clancy?


----------



## Tom Clancy

Eve said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahh... the Blues.. Love 'em.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn_PF4L470w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you discovered MM's blues-only thread yet, Clancy?
Click to expand...


I have not.. 

link?


----------



## Phoenix

Tom Clancy said:


> I have not..
> 
> link?



Only cuz you're my bud.  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/88934-nothin-but-blues.html#post1537271


----------



## Tom Clancy

Eve said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not..
> 
> link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only cuz you're my bud.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/88934-nothin-but-blues.html#post1537271
Click to expand...


Thanks Eve.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Qglfipx7I8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Later, all.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egX9N8yOgaU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T35WXFOmwI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb-UxzgkTds[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uYWYWPc9HU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW_cVAgmT28[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVfs6V38aAQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wwttxW5hMg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soioqrYorq4[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIkoSPqjaU4[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYUJ1f9XL4w[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

She was such a naughty nanny....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMnjF1O4eH0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiZ_XQ9USTs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-sCrhRPCMg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f_HsjpSVaI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SboRijhWFDU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2MptVqxS8s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYC4tIO6clQ[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04854XqcfCY&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzplmeMMB84[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WUdlaLWSVM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4s0Zu02Q-s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaTkHCSGn1k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sF0bQBOsFM[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8hLc_nqx8g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8hLc_nqx8g[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np0solnL1XY[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olRWYrx4bAU"][/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dOwHzCHfgA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=129kuDCQtHs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC6OJOHGmv8[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEw0ZYlpYXE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEw0ZYlpYXE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsO1hwixdZ8[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvdBrbJnve8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvdBrbJnve8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BARLfUmyBJA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go&feature=related


 
That is one of the best tunes ole Johnny ever did

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxn48wSiCzg[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib-QfTcxNHU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b-i0XknSnM[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0S3tTifcq0"][/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2e4NlnLr28&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onOTaGayhU4[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

cool video

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HmJQyS8QVw[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTZIArRktkE[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

Huh? said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTZIArRktkE






> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULjCSK0oOlI[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLyBL2cYXmo[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XfLUN2e_NA[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmsgLp7Oc3Q[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_-y9NHQAbM[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fbli2HUcw0[/ame]


----------



## Toro

[youtube]SP_1uGTV77c[/youtube]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BjQKMxJNEc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AMdcgpUTVY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCuQQcISZTM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFwcmU6Ql0A[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIHP9o6X6D8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy6cqFIljQo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L1hD5OlPtw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL7mE6W82LQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Lets not forget the country music lovers.  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDv5ScIuw48[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4lW77X0ltc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZSh6TNopaM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J-ZBVwnAXU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaPnOASOWIU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3gMgK7h-BA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thEKxFNCuT4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_l5b_Nt7IQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7MFi-5fvzQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TD_pSeNelU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVr4LsFvMC0[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wm9GngW4LzI&feature=PlayList&p=03BFB8CE03EF64B4&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5TOZaVEebs[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI61ltOyCcY[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHvftcuqx6I[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

Coyote said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wm9G...E03EF64B4&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5


Fun song!  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xE-XghNZ30"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xE-XghNZ30[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M597-6lhKrg[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UWRypqz5-o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Si modo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wm9G...E03EF64B4&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5
> 
> 
> 
> Fun song!
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xE-XghNZ30"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xE-XghNZ30[/ame]
Click to expand...


My grandma and your grandma
Were sittin' by the fire
My grandma told your grandma
I'm gonna set your flag on fire


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjoeLpVCNr0[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

Coyote said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wm9G...E03EF64B4&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5
> 
> 
> 
> Fun song!
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xE-XghNZ30"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xE-XghNZ30[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grandma and your grandma
> Were sittin' by the fire
> My grandma told your grandma
> I'm gonna set your flag on fire
Click to expand...

Talk about hey now, hey now; iko iko annay, jakamo fino a na ney, jakamo fi na ney.


----------



## Coyote

2 4 6 8 time to transubstantiate!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f72CTDe4-0[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FgMTAj4f_o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQycQ8DABvc[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clPYfaTvHT0&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbKxKs8Gg5M[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M89c3hWx3RQ[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzL-wzCxfD8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHeighGFZT0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsB0i03fp8U[/ame]  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLHc-yIAPbg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhOZL21g2aE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZBCcY0nJao[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

just saw these guys last night, very good!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1e7XMlbIfU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2IVZjt5_yY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWJKX9NIiqc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gqT6En2O78[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SlKA2Rgq20[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcbAibPA2yY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

My favorite Metallica of all time, it is absolute genius

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ELew7FX1-k&feature=related[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WdYt9VkVek"][/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikxcuDRiAn4[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Back to the awesome 80s...one of the better new wave songs.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MipUFnJH994[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

stupid song but I can relate to it. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGRxmYXi4Io[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAHTT6Ibtw4[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmALA8miQY8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxjVCBSa-Vs[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hTK6VhkW3w[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcoGT0RiOFs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HrSN7176XI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_8IXx4tsus[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVmU_Ql8uI0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK5YFk5TFWc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKcYRkUI0Dk[/ame]  here you go gunny


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wC5_PvoVFo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17EHiRHmAZY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKM2lHWVjNI[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eijc_n8tT1s[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWg2vLEyRZc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7OFl3TJSUk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKKP_cZuk54[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45Ts4mGIVW4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgSBOxPRlYk[/ame] when i hear this song all i can think of is "dumb and dumber"


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4u-cBdbdGo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yo8pPsZpz0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrOMffjU5wc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtuMTSkXDy0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgyk36xRVh0&feature=PlayList&p=02B781DA5B463B53&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFY519FDX40[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OlEkOjmUXE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75XWbsSx-E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzlaCqSIyzg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AijbzNrPzTk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMVnEGcMsFs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOHfjn1X368&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hqdZ4AWSaI[/ame]

In the clearing stands a boxer and a fighter by his trade,
And he carries the reminders of every glove that laid him down,
Or cut him 'til he cried out in his anger and his shame,
"I am leaving, I am leaving."
But the fighter still remains.


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY4rIFc3JVA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsMQbedCZj0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTwq1_9VH68&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_3QqzI23sE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTCyO9MpGUM[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2psIiVw9Zog[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nabYYdQkS58[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2oJ_Ps2w7g[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sMztEQP8l8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1PpTXtlnb0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIPan-rEQJA[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tay1ODvSANk[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPlvhuc93QM[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog

Sure are a lot of posts on this thread!


----------



## Xenophon

Sometimes you just have to go 70s.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhdllX-u89E&feature=PlayList&p=73F0E0057C0DE3D7&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=12[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmZDgIVmTZk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygOaNo3M_Hw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJe5sMBpnNY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgYudFmmOl4&feature=PlayList&p=87210601714A9B37&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2AJvhrAlRM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7gqZXahy7Y[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4tIcdHALI8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syM8u2hYS5o[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvTwFl6OIAk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yon2YuXssvo[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAfizTQOPLE[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roPQ_M3yJTA[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBCxcEkkXFo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eplbDbp6XJQ[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDiaDF2c6pw&feature=PlayList&p=E442DDF63A4C3223&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=82[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZn_VBgkPNY[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q60YKfPKdjQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKeI07ga-KQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd9VP966QnM[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3SfN7YC2Iw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izo6bU0sXkg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyJrmBlC5Co[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdJxn5nNVJE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSL7uql-lzI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu32vyCldh8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxfdDrKO8uM[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW_HCdU-qEY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdhonK8NMm8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFYtpTot7hQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgRP_fDcp9Q[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

This song makes absolutely no sense  But it makes me smile


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xB4W8thG28[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKX-aXmRDkg&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq8gjqKIzuI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG3Oln7sgjU[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVL3b1wKZQU&feature=rec-fresh+div-r-3-HM[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmxBhu_7Gw0[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73dvrir5kig[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcsVPis1iNs[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlVNod_krsM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHfddvbKb4w[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT4oLQTj7Eg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znv_sUPaKfE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAIGNw67ndg[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

For eve if she will have it .
I know you'll find it here


----------



## hjmick

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slLtKktbxTw[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DndUuKHBZIU[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPTkkqqzf90[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Oh man, I hate mondays, I cannot wait till it is done 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPmbT5XC-q0[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7KrlDZ5Hkw[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya42n0LDSi0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRP8kz3ykXA[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwFS69nA-1w[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46ku3rWCcvw[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbR0kj0rYYA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVhgmGcGqdE&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5yyeyLnnoo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEC5s3nzVzo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCjXaEbrLdw[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95bX7-hWWts[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ky74lyVqThc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5xsiKBJGW4[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tm6ypcrGKDw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OR0U87mRsY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnYAkvCpom0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOSZwEwl_1Q[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-GMbudfNfw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v325wdgoFH4[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2veNGSRn9No&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCCR2huE2m8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07djuahb0Uk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIQPCsp78b8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WfoccRna6I[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DcV1UI1B6M[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgC81VJarLQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHzzHDKUI9Q[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4o--q6xuvs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOtv4kN-PAs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEdKcblmctA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okd3hLlvvLw[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wG6Cgmgn5U[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWovzUEe4l8[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWovzUEe4l8



Yeah, you sure love your Neil Young!


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWovzUEe4l8



you got, what five days until you are an old man?


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qneh8eJTcas[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

You just have to remember this!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdiCJUysIT0[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> You just have to remember this!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdiCJUysIT0



Those lyrics are more relevant now than when they were written.


----------



## Luissa

Dogbert said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qneh8eJTcas



When I used to believe in all the romantic stuff, I wanted to play that song at my weddng.
This is my favorite Clapton song.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

Don't give up on 'all that romantic stuff', Luissa.


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> When I used to believe in all the romantic stuff, I wanted to play that song at my weddng.
> This is my favorite Clapton song.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA



Layla is my favorite. Although not for the most obvious reason. The piano portion that starts at 3:10 makes it so. 

Tears in Heaven is another great hit of his. However, it's been played so much that it's not the same anymore.


----------



## Luissa

Dogbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I used to believe in all the romantic stuff, I wanted to play that song at my weddng.
> This is my favorite Clapton song.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Layla is my favorite. Although not for the most obvious reason. The piano portion that starts at 3:10 makes it so.
> 
> Tears in Heaven is another great hit of his. However, it's been played so much that it's not the same anymore.
Click to expand...

Have you seen the movie Rush?


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> Have you seen the movie Rush?



Of course, he played a large part in that film's soundtrack.


----------



## Luissa

I love that movie.


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> I love that movie.



It's good I suppose.


----------



## Luissa

Dogbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good I suppose.
Click to expand...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAsqZTwp1lQ[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrDIOVXx-y8[/ame]

Bonus points if you can name the song where the rhythm comes from during 99 problems.


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bkjv9SscotY[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP9xMobANJM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73dvrir5kig[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

This is my favorite!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_aLt-BON4M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> This is my favorite!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_aLt-BON4M&feature=related



Mine's a toss up between Kashmir and Rock and Roll.

Stairway to Heaven is a great song, but it's a bit overrated.


----------



## Luissa

I love them all, I just have always liked that one more.


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1th9oYHl8vc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBe085_mo3I[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-OKRVHPj5A[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPLWBhNW3FM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OlEkOjmUXE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pCDs_0zbNo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJDwvVqzShE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Here is one for My favorite Poo Band!!!! LOL!!! 

Literally Shit Stomping Music!!!  8/08/2004

A driver for the Dave Matthews Band admitted Wednesday that he emptied his bus' septic tank over the Chicago River last summer, drenching passengers on an architectural boat tour with 800 pounds of human waste.

Stefan Wohl, 42, was sentenced to 18 months of probation, 150 hours of community service and a $10,000 fine after pleading guilty to misdemeanor charges of reckless conduct and water pollution.

Wohl's guilty plea was the first time that the bus driver for the popular rock band publicly acknowledged discharging the waste. He initially denied the charge when interviewed by police, prosecutors said.

In a court hearing Wednesday morning, Wohl admitted that on the afternoon of Aug. 8, he discharged the septic tank while the bus crossed the grated Kinzie Street Bridge downtown, endangering about 100 sightseers riding the open-deck tourist boat passing under the bridge.

Passengers on the tour boat, Chicago's Little Lady, described a downpour of foul-smelling, brownish-yellow slurry that ruined their clothes and made several of them sick.

After the incident, the boat returned to its dock where passengers were given refunds. No serious injuries were reported though several passengers did get a checkup at a local hospital.

Matthews Band bus driver pleads guilty to dumping waste in river -- chicagotribune.com




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYt_3ZKEIKI&feature=PlayList&p=87B3285FBF878893&index=6&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypSIiI7bbqo&feature=PlayList&p=87B3285FBF878893&index=7&playnext=3&playnext_from=PL[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c05E6kyHu8E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYWxE-ShdXc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H48TJA_vSk0[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2AJvhrAlRM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs4Cba_8GYI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUQZw3wfro[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiEIToOWr64[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEzLCif7e_k[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHFjK9tQzMM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjqC6EjsFb4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrbB5eCnHfg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R3LDJc7O8Q[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr00u93QZFo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ug9UQA9D7U[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYqIdqSvqhA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIP9Dwzdt3g[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW_SKWjrE2U[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgAtvJNIdrU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_DV54ddNHE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrFwtlMd0H8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcWTTs8QVRc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEzuC5UoM8g[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj8IsmkqTo[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoR6YQ1V8ks[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVHWKCfefhY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rncFgVoxAMo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oR-VGMuiAI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FPEBWZ1EOY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csHjkLaJAgo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTHrTOzfqhg[/ame]


----------



## Dis

froggy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U



Really, dude?  Like 50 songs in a row, each a minute apart?

Seriously?


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z705FUkVXE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ta9KMLpiHM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jprsnvQH4Jk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10vU7Qo-NlU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7F2X3rSSCU[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0g9PiEgYYUU[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSz16ngdsG0[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BWP-AsG5DRk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BWP-AsG5DRk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWHqXMjCzDk[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jyZEl8g2I7E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jyZEl8g2I7E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYFZpw_HRzw[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]Kas8hbXhhh4[/youtube]​


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHvftcuqx6I[/ame]

And I say
No, no, no, don't pass me over No,
no, no, don't pass me by
See I can see good things for you and I
Yeah, good things for you


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHvftcuqx6I[/ame]

And I say
No, no, no, don't pass me over No,
no, no, don't pass me by
See I can see good things for you and I
Yeah, good things for you


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_9k5ppOL7E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVC2cszdTao[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZtQh5EIgWQ[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsACIBI5NPk[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZDXCWY8VLI[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH730xn1mB0[/ame]

At night we crossed the border following a Black robe
To the edge of the reservation, to Cataldo Mission
Where the saints and all the martyrs look down on dying converts
What makes the water holy she says is that that it's the closest thing to rain
I stole a mule from Anthony, I helped Anne up upon it
And we rode to Coeur d'Alene through Harrison and Wallace
They were blasting out the tunnels, making way for the light of learning
When Jesus comes a, calling she said he's coming round the mountain on a train
It's my home, last night I dreamt that I grew wings
I found a place where they could hear me when I sing


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h-5bPUEzTE[/ame]

Radio waves are coming miles and miles
Bringing only empty boats
Whatever feeling they had when they sailed
Somehow slipped out between the notes


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLyKEToqME0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEjz-wAQLSA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks4kMJMDK0I[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjwAucpiC6Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plqLUedocvs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_Tf2lQvDz0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5MHNvOVl8Y[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoAlzdqcCIU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTBv4kAdk_w[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwULbBBgAD4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7flrwE-bZVo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMG7b3LYaAM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arUqoKjU3D4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Today I was being harassed by two of my friends from work.  See, while looking in my backpack for CD's they noticed most of them are Journey (I know everyone is shocked by this revelation...not). Anyway...I was told I needed to broaden my horizons..which apparently meant for the rest of the day I was to listen to their Judas Priest CD's. So to honor S and L I am posting the only Judas Priest song I can remember listening to today....since my mind is mush now (and okay..yes, I admit it...I did kinda like it).


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJlAXMNlRb4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUjIA3Rt7gk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IlHgbOWj4o[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiCwIPGkTy4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FiKHaSRMeg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku5UeUT7yIQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgA3WUFPiQk[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT1LXhgXPWs[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMYEH24EhKg[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Pink Floyd:  wish you were here.


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hhxa6dCNIRw[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErotQPzTwck[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

MachiNation
(Marazene)

MachiNation : Marazene - Spirit of Metal Webzine (en)


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTwNJREvMqk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Just balancing my scales...I feel much better now 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqyIpwhXXrk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFC8sDTXlng[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y68m23x4Nc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I48jPTL0tA0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L8-FTvSVxs[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6VW4tMZbE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPg_bsBRY7g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoclXXl30rQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uO2R7nONJA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N9rH2x5KUw[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhHODhTIvgo[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bww2prhAWEA[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Wow Kieth looked a little different back then

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHvkQUcE7xE[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Meister said:


> Wow Kieth looked a little different back then
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHvkQUcE7xE



Imagine what Brian would look like.


----------



## Meister

elvis3577 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Kieth looked a little different back then
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHvkQUcE7xE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine what Brian would look like.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I've thought about that in the past.  It still bothers me that he died so young.  To me he was the major gear of the Stones in the early years.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVEdYYMlOJ4[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> Imagine what Brian would look like.



The club that all of them are dying to get into, the Forever 27 club.


----------



## elvis

Sgt Peppers' Lonely Hearts Club Band


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nY0SRsAeaw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn-dOvFTq2A[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9hx2VRqHWk[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kwl08VdIeFs[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DXCHa9BYfE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFaFlJpB3Qg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToxymSLzJeM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gXuBRMtU2A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuMTfElyqW4[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H85NsC5Wle0[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJDveDUtnJU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yyNT7afVSs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHQx_yCk1Vg[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHo43B6nu60[/ame]



peace...


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9ntCcf9Ewk[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIbaISxK8QY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62M_odE813A[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FMhnl0__Vo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zs7OtsvvT4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvCFIGqlfr8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7x335v1LlQ[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vThD7ot9oII&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH3Q_CZy968[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewj5Kb7jVEQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vEjnjfwglw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMbtzalS3u8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruzwBbV2xwc[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzr1Uoqp80c[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvfb8GcKAWs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izQumy6ooAM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEvVsBnoL2s[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2skBGdyoMkk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RMx2435hP4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-arOiyFBJuw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g38g6QCzAI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW2J_UZ8lQU[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM-VvLvmV6o[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6GzD92P3X8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1iR2Wi3u5o[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cIe0AiA360[/ame]


----------



## antagon

devin the dude. _doobie ashtray_

[youtube]4bF-DR-aQWc&hl=en_GB&fs=1&[/youtube] 

good night!


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBnBNZO3VSc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvP0uwl3Q6A[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwan7FdbENc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X80Qjh9Yivs[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN38vED24Eg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kjh9lQXLWk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f10hqJmwFyI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYxp6OIEZlk[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30p0PJrHrgE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3t9SfrfDZM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmmPFrkuPq0[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOSZwEwl_1Q[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYczlh0zEzs[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnYAkvCpom0&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5Xl0Qry-hA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7Vfh0kk8TA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_2nEYw-P6k[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaU-8f2f5k0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZcYP00b2FI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzlaCqSIyzg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

froggy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_2nEYw-P6k




Every time you post Judas Priest...you are getting Journey in return.  My scales need to stay balanced and I am NOT kidding either. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k0gIKniZGk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

froggy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaU-8f2f5k0




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_pZFciPrI8[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Def Leppard:  Pyromania.


----------



## Meister

Derek and the Domino's "Layla and Other Assorted Love Songs"


----------



## hjmick

Robert Earl Keen, _The Rose Hotel_.


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ5bS3_BCDs[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXV_QjenbDw[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Led Zeppelin.


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T12wRBAhcTY[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ86oXgIEIQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_WAbnKCPc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAG-kX_IlUw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8QFNrTq9oo[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L7FuA8Rry8[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07pLGIgyfjw[/ame]



peace...


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBcFxF3F78Y[/ame] To all c. l.'s


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k0uPCTChpg[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhjYbfK9vrk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr6H1a7YUac[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqy9mqv48Vg[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwdjreJKggg"]SoundGarden: SuperUnknown[/ame]


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggC5sPQFrIc"]Soundgarden - Head Down[/ame]*


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG23JMoskHw[/ame]

[SIZE=+1]The people's flag is deepest red,[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]It shrouded oft our martyred dead,[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]And ere their limbs grew stiff and cold,[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]Their hearts blood dyed its every fold.[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]Then raise the scarlet standard high.  (chorus)[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]Within its shade we'll live and die,[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]Though cowards flinch and traitors sneer,[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]We'll keep the red flag flying here.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Look round, the Frenchman loves its blaze,[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]The sturdy German chants its praise,[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]In Moscow's vaults its hymns are sung[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]Chicago swells the surging throng.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]It waved above our infant might,[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]When all ahead seemed dark as night;[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]It witnessed many a deed and vow,[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]We must not change its colour now.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]It well recalls the triumphs past,[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]It gives the hope of peace at last;[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]The banner bright, the symbol plain,[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]Of human right and human gain.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]It suits today the weak and base,[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]Whose minds are fixed on pelf and place[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]To cringe before the rich man's frown,[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]And haul the sacred emblem down.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]With heads uncovered swear we all[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]To bear it onward till we fall;[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]Come dungeons dark or gallows grim,[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]This song shall be our parting hymn.[/SIZE]
 ​


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nJ2EbTxPoo"]The Rippingtons- Black Diamond[/ame]*


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Here's one for the other side

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV0cgaOi1Bo[/ame]


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E3zUyGzq2k"]Van Halen - Running With The Devil LIVE[/ame]*


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX2LOu5gzic[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6tAh30SzI4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFupGBdMqa4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9xmB9-xjeE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1y71rjhokQk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOX-3A_lcuc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hTdVDQ7zrk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSNUfcS3AlY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIPan-rEQJA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BmEGm-mraE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clJb4zx0o1o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvSMR1mKKAU[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlu32SOtLgU[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqH3RoptCg8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L--cqAI3IUI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QCZ_bv9aLc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qumgXG0P1YQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW32D_Y4Bhg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmBDIj2fbB8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30UtwNrDXtE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt-ZE3OtKH0[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us57tuLLuLE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

There's a Fine Fine Line


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z89hQwdxqHY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LmJdpxh-UM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeIsxXDyjlc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLumVRJ0ob0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBqvj5wxSfY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXRi-kSO-T0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx6GOBXoT3o[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDOcELESjwg[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daPgZp9KnlM[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CTU8mDmN34"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CTU8mDmN34[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY45DkaP9Ls[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPyq4iqt6Go&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDZFf0pm0SE[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGxLVj-8BRI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cubgWvBfs24[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

One of my favorites!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSuYpv9fkxU[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h649I7ETaHI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFLCGPXS1gs[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ku-ma1dVI8&feature=PlayList&p=5DBADDF6A0A1C89E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=18[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKn6h2x5IcY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZMmV6xXYFw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKh2TBDu9L4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRjlZ8x2uQM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAdZ4ZgH7Tk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8enzt3JP-I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4TyR492qSs[/ame]


Only I'm not being very truthful...I told my kids I would take them to lunch.


----------



## Shadow

This song makes me laugh..



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbeaLb4KvEE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93niv-kijAY[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK_qAA2IlJo[/ame]

Wont somebody please come up with something? 
'Cause Jesus just dont seem to be impartially working 
And all of the rest are really down in the ratings  
While everyone is right here waiting 

Out in the cold like a bundle of coal 
Little packets of darkness wanting to glow 
Well there's nobody home 
And there's a wreck in the yard 
And maybe they're coming back 
If we wish really hard 
If we wish real hard now 

Wont somebody please come up with something? 
'Cause Jesus just dont seem to be impartially working 
And all of the rest are really down in the ratings  
But everyone is gonna keep on waiting 

Waiting for peace 
At the end of our streets 
Back behind our apartments 
In our passenger seats 
Just a moment of bliss 
Amid all of the waste 
But despair and oblivion 
Of our precarious race 
Its ours to face now  

Wont somebody please come up with something? 
'Cause Jesus just dont seem to be impartially working 
And all of the rest are really down in the ratings  
But everyone is still right here waiting 

Now I know 
Nothing lasts forever 
So we might as well wish for a god damn fix 
Of this toxic changing weather 

Wont somebody please come up with something? 
'Cause Jesus just dont seem to be impartially working 
And all of the others can barely stay in the running 
But everyone is gonna keep on waiting 

Wont somebody please come up with something? 
Wont somebody please come up with something? 
Wont somebody please come up with something? 
Wont somebody please come up with something?


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_1G0f1wz5k[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2ZVy2x4VUU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_piz1jsiZJw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqGGWKSn71w&feature=PlayList&p=FD2910085254EACD&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=8[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NWjehpGSO0[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AzEY6ZqkuE[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOOs-MqDOI0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDL9rS2p_wA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O4X8kEQYTU[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1px5QK7MwM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## obama2ndterm

Petty and the heart breakers Damn the torpedoes
Wings SPEED OF SOUND


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9E7L_gYbWI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Said1

Mocha chocolata ya, ya......

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhXQ7pJlx-Y[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5IVuN1N6-Y[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gDhR1R3S0s[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBuJ7Jh7A_s[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYFj67L0wIc[/ame]


----------



## Said1

Have you seen this Echo?? Yuummm.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7QSkI6My1g[/ame]


----------



## Said1

My husband

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WdG_U6sVSU&feature=browch[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyX-KwwOAuo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW7NpsHR3K0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAZgLcK5LzI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3041kBbxGM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f3zvDpmiE0[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZDXCWY8VLI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZSrejwCMyk[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG-g5Uxdi4k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhMO9azmKNU[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPOOE02sovk[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsezr0qiFIc[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_eN9Mbj-OI[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpUYjpKg9KY[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IncBw9Rsqwc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Can't Get You Outta My Mind


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD7s4i_X-p0[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1cAUAaUwJo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9hSgs0ITI0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BITaKu5Pm1g[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uec35ppYLIc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO62KehZHHY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_P-v1BVQn8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aazaieIk-4M[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSnF101lm1o[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rls8cfomkBQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8Ys7iLzTV8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWAZ6F9vhHQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLsUM0iLTO0[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKm65xLpwIM[/ame]

man, he's so young in this video!


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJTiXoMCppw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh9AC0jCGjY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH3Q_CZy968[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKeXkhxiq6I[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_umeMtV4QU&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDYTBEEVlLE[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Uploadd with 2 DD 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFAut-CBy6c[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXq81-cGJr4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fginS6uhw-8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5GZKtSdy8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDYTBEEVlLE[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzP0Uhve-_o[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCXxWNrUing[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FThuVI_maAs[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GNhdQRbXhc[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EoNd_maBbY[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkIiaaXUjlE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwuibLq25qU[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T35WXFOmwI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOVrc4K3CQ[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Here is my favorite Jack song for Eve before I go. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-aNJTY6JtM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> Here is my favorite Jack song for Eve before I go.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-aNJTY6JtM&feature=related



You rule, Luissa.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQZmCJUSC6g&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DALB6WOQiUU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1STL6E0AIk[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_96uyfmqgo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRHFrTwFJsg[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBdt2grd9Lc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7J1_hZ7iM[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKg-ybLrkr8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS9yl7coyLQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOJtIleFuoE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRcnnId15BA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8NR_9YEcLw&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bqgy1mebh8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcsVPis1iNs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHK6CrNJTQw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZNjlFIjuOM&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tltfDdx61kI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qhUqUj7M9U[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTAhZKP5wCY&feature=related[/ame]

Ok, Ok I will stop my tom petty streak


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-YXdI6dOII&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWJKX9NIiqc&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo1iX-vpm3o[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQUR9FNlv5Q[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJMnES7WoT4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJMnES7WoT4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyE-s3uez0s[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irp8CNj9qBI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D99n9f3vU4[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

Sorry, I was flipping through the channels and heard this so I had to find it...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6U5W3pavJY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zTcJMnnf_M[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

Trivium- Drowned and Torn Asunder.


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsiYvyX0uD0[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z8cnXVGm1I[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

Local CA band, awesome stuff. 

Beach music at it's best. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7eWMtZTirU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp6tHtUfsSQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRi_Dr-mCKQ[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjVwcz5vt_0[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

Gum(Bubble)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV28rByAEpw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ-P8Fgfhvk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcuX0CiXA04[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NcdC_FMKfA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt_Jrku6jrU[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnwTFE1socs&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGd5OUsRTLs[/ame]


----------



## random3434

*Excellent Tune:*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq3VMXNXih0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2ix2Jt1V-s[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

Foo Fighters cover of "Have a Cigar" by Pink Floyd - 

This is pretty sick if you ask me:

[youtube]5lD9r7T2VrM[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s__rX_WL100[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxbFLYa0_bw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNQRfBAzSzo[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVYgRPfC9nQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

favorite Queen song.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1__KQZvoBpc[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtqADo-D3mQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Geez I have been trying to post this song for 5 minutes. what the heck. it took me to the wrong link 5 times 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irp8CNj9qBI[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-xVb1qsPCw[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

I've been listening to Jake:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEqzV3ysPEg[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5d80mqGQLE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mEqEe-PIC8[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrBDivsSe3k[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5t8u-sJKU0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeI_xlPWfow[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

Embedding disabled.

Joe Satriani, Chad Smith, Michael Anthony, Sammy Hagar: Chickenfoot

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKkxxLEBwBo[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh2TJ2DAy_o[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFYQQPAOz7Y[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Go to bed & get your ass up early  punks


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nnpil_pRUiw[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT2Ru0SMlPs[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7NoOhmVMac[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Since we are staying up all night

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7NoOhmVMac[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCiG7xoEb2Y[/ame]


----------



## Vel

For my Dad.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqd9pTYj7LY[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]jaO8OWnzL1k[/youtube]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY[/ame]

^Currently doing just that... Merry Christmas!



peace...


----------



## Mr. H.

xmas music feed thru cable tv


----------



## jillian

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4eqri71emGw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4eqri71emGw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## jillian

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UV8x7H3DD8Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UV8x7H3DD8Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3oLXgXfULA[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDdI7GhZSQA[/ame]



peace...


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fp7Z_YGTzP8[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQYNpX7365o[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI4Qel8qvW0[/ame]

[[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8UNEGO_EFg&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XYFJUP84lE[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfgU4iQr8PU[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPT_3PEjnsE&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Irl5Nt6ENF4&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqZPv6oUbko[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Merry Christmas Every One!!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ewha1-l67Kk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QLyB2kmDMs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOisiPjAv3M[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR1tGp5EJVY[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQyWmaTSzNs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPuYfFw-9Oo[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpmILPAcRQo[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1MHhuSY5G0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrPNo7-A7Gg[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5D07c0dJuQ[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jltdIXuml44&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtrEN-YKLBM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6pphVs8bF0[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7JVxE2SYxo&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZiSiwhvx5U[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FMhnl0__Vo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-IXJLgRnvs[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG5e1oaen-M[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfAyWq3q01I[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs27UT-cgkE[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEA9hmvLuhk[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOjY2LbaBxI&feature=related[/ame]

Movie KILLS me...



peace...


----------



## Darkwind

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YITSpJZWs0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWJhuHWzrqA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

A shout out to Freddy Dennis my friend and the lead singer!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9vHNjH4QH8[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoPlkmYaEQs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nqRkAsZumc[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBZDTK9Yhko[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i0W9tDUlD8[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1Ijb0Ndw-g&feature=PlayList&p=58FC0B8B10E5A2FE&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=56[/ame]

^Where Waiting got it's Inspiration...



peace...


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrFwtlMd0H8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwQgHxbjibo[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

tha malcontent said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1Ij...10E5A2FE&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=56
> 
> ^Where Waiting got it's Inspiration...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...


Were you the inspiration for this one Mal?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eI_ASEqXuM[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEtnnBiZ3Vo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0ns8t9iQck[/ame]

Meatloaf is such a passionate performer!!


----------



## Phoenix

Coyote said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0ns8t9iQck
> 
> Meatloaf is such a passionate performer!!



Ya gotta love MeatLoaf.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIZbh_w4Ius[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Coyote said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0ns8t9iQck
> 
> Meatloaf is such a passionate performer!!



With a hint of humor


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fymw5ie9Zd4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbdpXx-PHuM[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fAPEUWowEc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBNdhYoiMdg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeh_L4Swi8E[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBTfRz83dKE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2G0NXLC244Y[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

*Probably my favorite song by the Smashing Pumpkins.. Slow and mellow.. And of course the Lyrics are amazing.. *
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-swlx9z2O0[/ame]


*This one is just a classic.. no doubt. *
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaXIOanHlGc[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP-quPYR9qA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gx8IIzMZzRA[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmcMnhfPt7w[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN5dVGOan3E[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ba5sY2qE_U[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yikMfu7egD4[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

How I feel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YCGtT_FRYg[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svuqnrFsZN8[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Regretting What I Said to You When You Called Me 11:00 On a Friday Morning to Tell Me that at 1:00 Friday Afternoon You're Gonna Leave Your Office, Go Downstairs, Hail a Cab to Go Out to the Airport to Catch a Plane to&#65279; Go Skiing in the Alps for Two Weeks, Not that I Wanted to Go With You, I Wasn't Able to Leave Town, I'm Not a Very Good Skier, I Couldn't Expect You to Pay My Way, But After Going Out With You for Three Years I DON'T Like Surprises!! Subtitled: A Musical Apology 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_6XMqcEqiI[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36NwhNPoDIM[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFzWtI6ySsU[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbqIGlIcOxI[/ame]

http://www.dizzler.com/music/Bob_Tom/Throbbing_Python_Of_Love


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iikKzQwgBJc[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sogKUx_q7ig&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30p0PJrHrgE[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

He was the wizard of a thousand kings
and I chanced to meet him wandering...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW4XgQvcDsQ[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cin0QzuEss[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Listen carefully....Kevin Murphy (Tom Servo) did all of these varied a capella parts on separate tracks, then mixed them for the chorus.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ree220FiOEg[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmIqIVxUuKs[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx4PsxUvMqY&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0upu_DhFK1I[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

hmm...I think I'm in trouble...I'm sinking into a Towns VanZandt frame of mind....what a poet...

My body was sharp the dark air clean
And outrage my joyful companion
Whisperin&#8217; women how sweet did they seem
Kneelin&#8217; for me to command them
And time was like water but I was the sea
I&#8217;d have never noticed it passin&#8217;
Except for the turnin&#8217; of night into day
And the turnin&#8217; of day into cursin&#8217;


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5srpggS-2-g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_Tf2lQvDz0[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mxi_z-SGmaw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GNhdQRbXhc[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC43vMJ2vfQ[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-7cZ1OkD_Y&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-SbjCN8oIQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYKOKTFtc4A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOIZpOQj7uQ[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ_S-g0bap8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

The Grandelusion?  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW8TlrYhBxk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdMEQ2fU7HA[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5puAN1PGQw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpYeqlvLAxQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcHlHk27noM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soLIZ4W0rZw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKr6-MYbFbc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVNYqUBAQYg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9KC7uhMY9s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10vU7Qo-NlU[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPk11AugG4c[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR-A4QFHZBA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9nwcpGZE6A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5GZKtSdy8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtan6RkKDp0&feature=PlayList&p=EEFE472C5F008518&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI6hIc7R2i8&feature=PlayList&p=BF7EE86294E0EA4F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=48[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RlWYrtYbrA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju5T2z2Urm0[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPiGWqc1Kp8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gf107A_JOc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yGCHPmfqT0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk9CRr6zjiI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BcxyIfU6Oc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQT1qQcEfxc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVgyfyQv7oY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8T-bhioAx4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KNcgXKFp7E[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th370QmFtk8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hwE0slNd3Y[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JkFe_xajIc[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZm63eOzq24&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUdYhkgPfcc[/ame]


*Sentinel*


*VNV Nation*

*Of Faith, Power And Glory*


                                  Can we say that we are free, our hands are bound and voices silent 
Im sure is not a dream, I am awake, my eyes are open 
I cant accept and wont concede in aftermath we find redemption 
The causes that are siezed, and disguised as revolution 

Quell the rage that deeply seethes the extremes of these devotions 
Dismantle a machine, the device of their creation 
I cant accept and wont concede that this is who we are 
The conflict that is siezed and disguised as greater notions 

To the songs that sing of glory and the brave 
Are we dreaming there are better days to come? 
When will the banners and the victory parades 
celebrate the day a better world is won? 
On the day the storm has just begun 
I will still hope there are better days to come 

In the face of what I say my words would turn to anger 
Malevolence in need cannot provide direction 
I wont accept this thought that this is who we are 
Positions never change, losing all forward motion 
() that which deeply seethes, temper your devotion 
Dismantle a machine, the device of you conviction 
I cant accept and wont concede that this is who we are 
The conflict that is siezed and disguised as greater notions 

To the songs that sing of glory and the brave 
Are we dreaming there are better days to come? 
When will the banners and the victory parades 
celebrate the day a better world is won? 

To the songs that sing of glory and the brave 
Are we dreaming there are better days to come? 
When will the banners and the victory parades 
celebrate the day a better world is won? 

On the day the storm has just begun 
I will still hope there are better days to come 

On the day the storm has just begun 
I will still hope there are better days to come


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I-s_FBU74c&feature=PlayList&p=DFFB3905B2690AF3&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=8[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isjWJj0BBsE[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WUdlaLWSVM[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRopmfinsWk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ88oTITMoM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX2XI_MZc3M[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUyNBEzJTNE&feature=PlayList&p=BEAF598391D34393&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eUsSXXc8wU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eUsSXXc8wU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKHFWpaTUmY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVlbgqmxXNY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tZtJIL5va4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73VXUZMOJdQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOPR_RewI4o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUW1SGF7bR8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

Slow and Perfect. 

You just don't hear songs like this these days..


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQgvYtIsoa8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rts3noH4F0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB7h5aWPPd0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0Fw71B0k0w&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhTRhAX_QBA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRa3RtBiIU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rFYbMhcG8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8N2K0NY[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izQB2-Kmiic[/ame]

It's coming!


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_XFMCgeI7c[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmxyj6iInMc[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pudOFG5X6uA[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO6qrtSTkew[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hKSYgOGtos[/ame]


Monopoly, 21, checkers and chess...yeah yeah yeah yeah
Mr. Fred Blassie in a breakfast mess....


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk292Y-fUxY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Pack up the babies and grab the old ladies
and everyone goes...cause everyone knows...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmP43qsAXvk[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3LyBaLYOWU[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57q3kq4FP2o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvF_88ss8qA&feature=related[/ame]

Shilo, when I was young 
I used to call you name 
When no one else would come 
Shilo, you always came 
And we'd play


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wYpVy9W29M[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

These make me want to dance and move...especially when the drums start.  It goes through my blood into every part of me...it's impossible to be still and then Holly Holey offers the calm 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksqTh1Fbxw0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Meister said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wYpVy9W29M



I remember when this one first came out...made me fall in love with Neil Diamond


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_rCiY3SgRQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI8FIm1Mrw0[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ool28EXGiAU[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpA6RaT7NaU&feature=related"]Don't Cry[/ame]


BTW, Tatyana here is over 40 and has three kids.


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ85Hep0kD0[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYYm1QeFZ5c&feature=related"]Tatyanichka[/ame]


Apparently some veterans benefit show.


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nabYYdQkS58[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNAuDEUcHvU[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOFxS7BvUfQ&feature=PlayList&p=E7CF9AD52EEB6697&index=51"]Yes![/ame]

Her parents immigrated to Russia from India


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Ive been listening to this live for a week.
Fucker better have it memorized  soon
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIzKsNIRrV4[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5wHtyE9Sok[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL0WZI5qApA&feature=related"]Call me![/ame]



Basic lyric   :


You (thou) know my number
 call me
I want to know how thy day went
tell me about today
don't let it go long
to me there is great sadness
I want to hear _____ word
I want to _____ thy voice
and just chat 


Call me
don't _____
converse with me about just anything
call me ______
truthyfully, don't forget

Na na na etc.

you might be busy or very tired
today you might have had little sleep (?)
you might have a problem with time
but let me have with you five minutes
___________________
......

You get the point and my vocabulary totally gives out for the next three lines.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7KHSzf10T4[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Coyote said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nabYYdQkS58




Translation Here

Pretty cool song.  My teacher used it as a teaching aid for second year.   Syntax isn't as important in Russian, so poetic license is a bit looser than in english.

Something else that is cool is they still celebrate May 9th with big park concerts and a national holiday.  (It is May 7th in the West)  I would be surprised if very many people know what the occasion is here.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4hSUDCWKDc[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJT5Z8WA8w8[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGMQMAq43MQ[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMcZI8pOjjA[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]-5Xn0rqfypU[/youtube]​


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya42n0LDSi0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPKuFBi0fmE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cljgnlJEdbY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5xl8LFRWeE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Rob Thomas-Ever The Same

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op6NkcoXhqs[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Baruch Menachem said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nabYYdQkS58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation Here
> 
> Pretty cool song.  My teacher used it as a teaching aid for second year.   Syntax isn't as important in Russian, so poetic license is a bit looser than in english.
> 
> Something else that is cool is they still celebrate May 9th with big park concerts and a national holiday.  (It is May 7th in the West)  I would be surprised if very many people know what the occasion is here.
Click to expand...


Thank you - that is cool and a neat bit of history!  I love Russian music - there is a lot of depth and soul to it


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdRdqp4N3Jw[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xng9EPD_XrY[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiQw3alrwc0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiQw3alrwc0[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JnGBs88sL0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JnGBs88sL0[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Listening to this right now, Jullian sounds just like his old man in this song.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmJ0AkzvdN8[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nh4bhDhz3E&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&index=3"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nh4bhDhz3E&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&index=3[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

I sometimes forget how good the Police were.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLFF2P8fInI[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU-T80HBltA&hd=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU-T80HBltA&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&index=24"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&index=24[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

One of the more original and weird vids for a really strange but cool song, the cilli peppers 'giveitawaynow'.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8pAYLJa6do[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp-xgWjHu90[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_Pf2FIxT6Q[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_7r6eALGyg&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=18&shuffle=6335"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_7r6eALGyg&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=18&shuffle=6335[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16CMZW0d9hc&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=30&shuffle=6335"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16CMZW0d9hc&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=30&shuffle=6335[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-htXtKcMOM&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=26&shuffle=6335"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-htXtKcMOM&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=26&shuffle=6335[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOuPqeHXMzQ&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=23&shuffle=9281"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOuPqeHXMzQ&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=23&shuffle=9281[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJIqnXTqg8I[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5lEIdpXSac[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQjy2NXy7l0[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiSkyEyBczU[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ7bGP7Xx2o&feature=email[/ame]


----------



## random3434

I love me some Leonard!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVt6vhRAu3k[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

How do you feel about john?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR7a0Gm379E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up-q544g4sE[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InOjdeQqQFA[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O80b002XT0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## random3434

digging the Elton John!

Love this too:


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwA0LoOfa3M[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOwfvRnlr2c[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XY5v_arKjc[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

And it flows

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5WvQrfDPQY[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SnRBXoNM7k[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFYQQPAOz7Y[/ame]

Night.
Sleep if you can


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THtX7H6ZJi8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wO_6wMRS7A[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkGS263lGsQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ichO7gAeOGE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3fPtMuBtMs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3fPtMuBtMs


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3fPtMuBtMs
Click to expand...


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-tqgNoEB0Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3fPtMuBtMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Just for that ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOEn6ruJRck[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Eve said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just for that ...
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOEn6ruJRck[/ame]
Click to expand...




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJOuTr0BXb4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Since we're posting "weird"

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32nlxQOe3tw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

PixieStix said:


> Since we're posting "weird"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32nlxQOe3tw



weird ... strange ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSDc1TF8MSA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-wJNpWgss8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

PixieStix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-wJNpWgss8



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd2B6SjMh_w[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem

You want weird!?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQCY9dK-rb8&feature=related"]Nodame![/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Here is one of the weirdest songs I have ever heard

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HdIuusx2l0[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVSMwgOjAJw"]Kawaii![/ame]
From  a very cute movie.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVbtj037uG0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3fPtMuBtMs




Well, if you are going to post that one then....this one has to be next.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3gjqlApqHQ[/ame]




I can totally get into the teen idols


----------



## Shadow

Eve said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just for that ...
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOEn6ruJRck[/ame]
Click to expand...




This is fun.... 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9phjngqYMo[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2H65mHd9Vk[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bdXqP8eFd8&feature=related[/ame]



peace...


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moCf_pghM-U[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_EIufhjHsE[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9whehyybLqU[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCQBbgb_Lvo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_WAbnKCPc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnmTa3fhhPs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMSRFAh8iUs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smejqhzfnnM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh_0oaJcMgY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTCHj8qhcjY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQYYEHjDPrM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1ILFZAR1vg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8sk6LEfeyU[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFQZhoSOuIk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaQj2epED5c[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem

elvis3577 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9whehyybLqU



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO0lUXnAs-U"]No better than she should be[/ame]

Underneath the lantern by the barrack gate,
Darling I remember the way you used to wait;
'Twas there that you whispered tenderly,
That you lov'd me, you'd always be,
My Lilli of the lamplight,
My own Lilli Marlene.
Time would come for roll call time for us to part
Darling I'd carress you and press you to my heart.
And there 'neath that far off lantern light
I'd hold you tight we'd kiss goodnight,
My Lillie of the lamplight,
My own Lilli Marlene.
Orders came for sailing somewhere over there,
All confined to barracks was more than I could bear;
I knew you were waiting in the street,
I heard your feet, but could not meet,
My Lillie of the lamplight,
My own Lilli Marlene.
Resting in a billet just behind the line
Even tho' we're parted your lips are close to mine,
You wait where that lantern softly gleams
Your sweet face seems to haunt my dreams,
My Lillie of the lamplight,
My own Lilli Marlene


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACJ3akD8zIg[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM[/ame]


----------



## Cal

"Life after You"--Daughtry


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N44pIQ0fJKA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

YoungLefty said:


> "Life after You"--Daughtry



That is one stupid, uneducated sig.  Just saying.


----------



## Cal

Gunny said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Life after You"--Daughtry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one stupid, uneducated sig.  Just saying.
Click to expand...


Thank you so much! I'm glad the leaders here on the forum support staying on topic


----------



## Gunny

YoungLefty said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Life after You"--Daughtry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one stupid, uneducated sig.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I'm glad the leaders here on the forum support staying on topic
Click to expand...


Whatever, fuckwit.  You put your retard sig in MY fucking thread.

And if I'm leading you here at the forum, wipe your pussy and pick up your damned rifle.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwQgHxbjibo[/ame]


----------



## Cal

Gunny said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is one stupid, uneducated sig.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I'm glad the leaders here on the forum support staying on topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, fuckwit.  You put your retard sig in MY fucking thread.
> 
> And if I'm leading you here at the forum, wipe your pussy and pick up your damned rifle.
Click to expand...


Your sig:
John 15:13 Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends. 

But somehow your language doesnt strike me as something Christ would use or even a Christian at all for that matter..Another right wing hypocryte?


----------



## Cal

Replay- Iyaz


----------



## Gunny

YoungLefty said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I'm glad the leaders here on the forum support staying on topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, fuckwit.  You put your retard sig in MY fucking thread.
> 
> And if I'm leading you here at the forum, wipe your pussy and pick up your damned rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sig:
> John 15:13 Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends.
> 
> But somehow your language doesnt strike me as something Christ would use or even a Christian at all for that matter..Another right wing hypocryte?
Click to expand...


Look little boy, you best find something smaller to take a bite of.  Yo ain't in Kansas no more, Dorothy.

Loving my fellow man has nothing to do with you being politically stupid.  I put MY ass out there.  You hanging yours out in the jr high locker room don't count.


----------



## Cal

No Suprise- Daughtry


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb-UxzgkTds[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwARpaKHx_w[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN4_qr4vn1M[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-TPk3OPEOc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDTfbADJAEc[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

This song is for people who enjoy hearing this type of Metal. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgMsACFMIq8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Blast from the past ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F79VaJMHZJQ[/ame]


----------



## Cal

FireFlies~ Owl City


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT-FUck_W4s[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkIs2M9RRco[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BilIypBgOZ4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

YoungLefty said:


> FireFlies~ Owl City



FireFlies~ Owl City

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMr52bCXNdU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEi7GPkxfsE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBo_POKv21w[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFH5pN9MEok&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPWNsGFXCZk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNQRfBAzSzo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D99n9f3vU4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1nbvplgElw&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzFHOnegd2U&feature=related"]Meow[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a81eP2E8MEQ&feature=channel[/ame]

"Do You Remember"- Jay Sean


----------



## Cal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvm2OYF2p7E[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JLztfosqik[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPu_G-T28iU[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYKJuDxYr3I[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9SgDoypXcI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQLWF_ItzYs[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RJ9fW8OmdM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-y2LUh-9AA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGW1j2hPm1c[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N0yB24M7VM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdP3nZMZQbs&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yoGTVzgow8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFC8sDTXlng[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvsmRuRp4cM[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Intense said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvsmRuRp4cM



You listen to all your music on fast forward? 6 songs in 11 min is pretty impressive.


----------



## Cal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roDXSHSEuoo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Dis said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvsmRuRp4cM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You listen to all your music on fast forward? 6 songs in 11 min is pretty impressive.
Click to expand...


Ever Consider that I am stacking them, proofing and sorting the duds? Maybe even seeding the Thread, searching for a pulse? Then again sometimes I lead where the yellow brick road leads. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dink

Happy New Year, Y'all!!  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEwxW5INakc[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2CyQ7Eslg4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEq62iQo0eU[/ame]


----------



## dink

Prepare to be wowed!!! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkY9HtwXNU8[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6oPS_C1TKg[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GyOgVFDocs[/ame]


----------



## Dr Grump

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwzMuuGOsVI[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql0IB1zv2MA[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1cfTMdjkYM&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RJfCOD_mXE[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIccZsURyLc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMIlP4zB0EM[/ame]





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3QYNsxYzhs[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7JVxE2SYxo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-pfO4GbIEo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4Mrp6wuSwk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQQ-fbhYkAM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Riv3ONDKtiU[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_zp4fsDrNA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM-VvLvmV6o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ8xM83fMhU[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwDa5dMmfZ4[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FMrXW82YMI&feature=related"]The glories of modern progressive education[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm5DPlNCmtk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

BLAME ARTHUR GUINNESS!!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzl-AfsLhZs[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpuyXdKx9Ws[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sZK4Hd28VA[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Cpv5rSMJfY[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3ZhkLUcKT8[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wkZGMktFCw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTvpsbZJo-0[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Jwb27HSlAE&feature=related[/ame]

Irish Party by Shakey

Welcome everybdy to the the irish  party 
Grab your drink and the person nearest to ya 
And lets have  a good time eh? 
Hup! Hup! Hup! 

Its an irish party 
we  aint going home 
ya wanna kick me out? 
well pog mo thon 

We'll  drink a few and we'll be on our back 
So everyone here stand up and  clap 

Its an irish party 
we aint going home 
wanna kick me  out? 
well pog mo thon 

Conas ata tu? 
ah sure im grand 
do  me a favour 
lend me your hand 

put them up there now 
let  me see them clap 
show your support 
this is irish rap 

Follow  the beat 
and just give us a jig 
knock a few pints 
and drive  home like the stig 

Your the riverdance langered 
your drunk  as a skunk 
your mates all join in 
sure its all good fun 

Your  micheal flatley in your own little mind 
Fallin round the place from  the sober side 
Throw your legs in the air 
your all over the  place 
Then the finale kick hits your mate in the face 
Fight  breaks out 
Beat the life outta him 
Confession in the mornin 
A  prayer for your sin 

Nearly kill the poor fella 
Beat his  face off rotten 
Buy him a pint 
then all is forgotten 

Its  an irish party 
we aint going home 
wanna kick me out? 
well  pog mo thon 

We'll drink a few and we'll be on our back 
So  everyone here stand up and clap 

Uisce baitha thats irish for  whiskey 
a good load inside ya,youll be a bit frisky 
a lump of a  lady could look like a model 
but gettin on top could be more than a  dooddle 

Wake up in the mornin ya get a great fright 
Run out  the house your up on your bike 
Ya pedle so hard ya'd swear the  divil(devil) was chasin ya 
Tell all your friends they say g'way ya  waster ya 

What are ya at?goin of with her anyway 
have ya  seen her sister? i'd get up on that any day 
Its a real funny thing  what the irish say 
ah sure its grand but this is the way 

Coz  this is the country where green is the colour 
you drink to much  whiskey you beat up your brother 
But its grand the next day so ya  fall into bed 
so sit yourself down and drink up my friend 

Its  an irish party 
we aint going home 
wanna kick me out? 
well  pog mo thon 

We'll drink a few and we'll be on our back 
So  everyone here stand up and clap 

Its an irish party 
we aint  going home 
wanna kick me out? 
well pog mo thon 

We'll  drink a few and we'll be on our back 
So everyone here stand up and  clap 

We love gettin drunk 
Buildin and fightin 
the yanks  always say 
your lifes so exciting 

we travel the globe we  built this whole place 
theres more irish than chinese we own that  rat race 
pint of the black when yer ready there boss 
travler  make a sale,i'll sell ya that horse 

Ah sure im grand i have what  i need 
a pint of the black i dont need no steed 
2 o clock comes  and you fall in the door 
she hates when your drunk but you hate her  more 

but ye stay together through thick and through thin 
even  though her nagging gets under your skin 
the men are called paddy  the women are hairy 
in the mornin the best of em scary 

give  up the drink to save your soul 
you tell her ya will YA ILL IN YOUR  HOLE! 

Its an irish party 
we aint going home 
wanna kick  me out? 
well pog mo thon 

We'll drink a few and we'll be on  our back 
So everyone here stand up and clap 

Its an irish  party 
we aint going home 
wanna kick me out? 
well pog mo thon  

We'll drink a few and we'll be on our back 
So everyone here  stand up and clap 

put your glass up and lets have a good time 
keep  those feet moving along with the wine 
I got you all dancin from  dublin to cork 
theres peoples hands clappin from here to new york 

put  your glass up and lets have a good time 
keep those feet moving  along with the rhyme 
we're the emerald isle amongst all the  treasures 
so bring that hook back just for good measure 

Its  an irish party 
we aint going home 
wanna kick me out? 
well  pog mo thon 

We'll drink a few and we'll be on our back 
So  everyone here stand up and clap


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0YZjTM7Jkw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKbd_Ajkex0[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpoEmlxUPeQ[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBnBNZO3VSc[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3R_5yknxhs[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Used to play pool with the organist from this group


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBnBNZO3VSc[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Goodnight, it's alright.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhYxjXnl9Z8[/ame]


----------



## antagon

[youtube]OPospvRqP_s&hl[/youtube]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45s3RrYHqt0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJjKDGluoYg[/ame]


----------



## del

I Won't Sleep On The Wet Spot No More | Genya Ravan Song - Yahoo! Music


----------



## Dis

del said:


> I Won't Sleep On The Wet Spot No More | Genya Ravan Song - Yahoo! Music



Good for you, finally standing up for yourself!


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuQevAR48mM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMZ4amjbqhU[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQOmW_TVPxI[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S2q24o49qc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlvYoD1RXWA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIqxnYZZNB8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObJsdRFmeA0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Oh, wiseguy!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuTzsi6WT6Q&feature=PlayList&p=D6D00D9D9D0581E1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=17[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTKbep4xSiE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBWcRMonvWA[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q72gvldxoA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrFwtlMd0H8[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NaKkjRXM5Y[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G3198gKi2I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YPijSWJmsE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywuYC0n5cNg[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03Z5Ai3J1ug&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Dis said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q72gvldxoA



If my name was Limp, I would have it changed to Spike.


----------



## antagon

[youtube]IazFl9DNJbg&hl[/youtube]

...when rasta make a progressive move - wicked men dem a fret - ay?


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV698lujkic[/ame]


----------



## antagon

[youtube]VACh4z58qAo&hl[/youtube]
ella fitzgerald, who better?


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiSQ8QCeM-A[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2ifRLSqHiI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNMhPQoEbJE[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZtQh5EIgWQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8S9QK5FaSY[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVlbgqmxXNY[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeOBPaM5G6k[/ame]

Freedom rider....they cursed my brother to his face
go home outsider, Mississippi's goin' to be your burying place


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4o--q6xuvs[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bwoGbpYXRw[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fKM8AV2Udo[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXhRZJ5eo6s[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlWFpdPX45g[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5vn6OqnD_Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iaR3WO71j4[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVqBpx5nlQE[/ame]


----------



## Meister

1960

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx2ns5n-eR4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w30K1GUpYwI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN4ZDjFGUB0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TswE_dN4qW0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8izMa958yFs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTep9lD1qSE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA5JdCsafWc&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqCdvq00n0w[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4C32a723M8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF-oWhD2itE[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem

OMG, I never realized that these guys were those guys!

They do my all time favorite... our house is a very fine house.   Looking for that one now

found it.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub_vBBjqF3g"]to cats in the yard...[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncur-ce4khY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPiK_yGG8ag[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Intense said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8izMa958yFs&feature=related


 

One of the best tunes ever


----------



## Phoenix

It's all the way up to 10 F.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYFMVfAbbgU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbSOLBMUvIE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-8ez6dGao8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zNf4sOO_mg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt50rSPw2qI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PFCgAhZEO8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzrUqAtUcpU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytZg4vpbQf0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3wqi5t5PbE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuKegmEyv-A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smFcaCD8U_4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpPlzeK7RM[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oS1HylnQns&feature=rec-r2-2r-4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mhinZxrAcA[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQx-uBnwyvQ&feature=rec-r2-2f-20[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZT2BV2pGBU&feature=PlayList&p=310CF62F5F21AB6C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qPcmNdduVU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_umeMtV4QU[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dXLC1butGc[/ame]


And she says take me away
then take me farther
Surround me now
And hold, hold, hold me like holy water
Holy water


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44_rtJxPg0s[/ame]

Ah, but she can't take you anyway 
You don't already know how to go 
and I gotta peaceful, easy feeling 
and I know you won't let me down 
'cause I'm already standing on the ground


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMM1mjfUC-A[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zmj6hXHpSAs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QF3Cjbk1zU[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4-IZTZkTY8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_tTaxI1UDU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ik1pxav-CM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLeWB3C2cLo[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4wKDEou8hU[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5pkkAhETYg[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p68fruU6KYo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm0iQz24Aac&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hh4WwCzjtL4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Vt7KYjbcdU[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU045h6NNVA[/ame]



peace...


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wC3us4_BgE[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT-SFgkVlno[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN1J5sMv28Q[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDXu61ZXgWE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2xRYw3DmRY[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMIUt42OCbc&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8hLc_nqx8g[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbRgSlIrJQ0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36sesl7DCH4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PFCgAhZEO8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5IVuN1N6-Y[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqsMKvkzdwc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nix2gFt-bZc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKipMUbXPKo[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1WUMRgbPR0[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpln_SuuWfc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0ryRksbQvU[/ame]


----------



## Said1

CSNY - Helplessly Hoping

Story of my life.


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH6h-Kr7kBI[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U1QOefeH44[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rElB58QrPGA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKy-6EXe2lQ[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ_9DgJHsjw[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1bxlDAjGCo[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfFAsbbL2v8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWSkg4d4lsQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHJ3APKah7U[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpDeI3S4NCs[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLM0tiZ5Kf8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwmGWCJOxnw&feature=channel[/ame]

Vince has the voice of an angel


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjFVZ1PbOdM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwoAAjaxzmk&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Just a puppet[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbjsMGyZVDw"]OK By You?[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub8rPHBXd20[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-Qx_qsAla0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQY7BusJNU[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Riw7j9b8fM8[/ame]

I can Imagine the Spokes Spinning on the Daytona like it was 5 Fucking Minutes ago... Changed TV and Film Making the Second it hit the Air...



peace...


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6x2dxCNI-M[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oaHHrNQVrg[/ame]

Defines 89... If you were there... You Know.



peace...


----------



## dink

PixieStix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQY7BusJNU



Ah, now that makes me want to hear this.... 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIb6AZdTr-A[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B4YaNGIaoQ&feature=related[/ame]

Now Mix it the Fuck up... Don't get Old... Age like Fine Wine... 



peace...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Lala Song Player - Harpies Bizarre by Elvis Costello

Elvis Costello Harpies Bizarre lyrics

He selects the plainest face form a spiteful row of girls
Elegant insulted women, a flaw of cultured pearls
He drops a name or two, she fails to catch
At last he's met his match
Unspoiled and unaffected, he wants her so much
She puts up half-hearted resistance, like she was taught to do
She's heard some of those small town playboys but this is something new
His promise seems dangerous, she'd like to believe
He says You'd better leave
You've only got yourself to blame, shame, or deceive
The waiting lines are long
They never get too far
Everyone wearing that medal with pride
Harpies Bizarre
I looked on but hesitated
I failed to interrupt
You're so hard to tell the truth to
So easy to corrupt
I'll memorize your face
Your tragic smile
The hurt look in your eyes
As you betrayed yourself to the part of him that dies
The waiting lines are long
They never get too far
They're shining up their shoes to kick a falling star
You think you should be somebody
But you don't know who you are
Everyone wearing that medal with pride
Harpies Bizarre


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DD6hiT5YGs[/ame]

And I Liked the Remake also... FUCK OFF!...



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZI_QnadHTM&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/ame]

Should I go to Bed?...



peace...


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfNUc6hS4zQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm5DPlNCmtk[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzU2iJ9qfXg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ-bhM-xuec[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPc-o-4Nsbk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvP0uwl3Q6A[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd9OhYroLN0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LjbMVXj0F8[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEcSVIw4Bew[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqvcQNUlePY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY7w_1O7z5w[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5BJXwNeKsQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrFwtlMd0H8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PN47fdLuUY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw7gNf_9njs[/ame]


----------



## Gunny




----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clKAdQnwJ7A[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw7gNf_9njs



I hate the dixiechicklets. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dlOlx1Mwu0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ywD3505pH8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOfbSQVjULQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hntXAO_Rq7c[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJOADPhnQXc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPBswTc5TXg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crFQpOCDfEc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Being cold makes me think of fire, fire makes me think of Duffy's video

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7ZEVA5dy-Y[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXeWTf1gUIo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I48jPTL0tA0[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucMOBuMSAqY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aIhh9nFYv4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aIhh9nFYv4



You're not paranoid if they really are out to get you.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGM5GkINMMI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MLp7YNTznE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgXYzn3yET8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WdYt9VkVek[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak6fZrkjWoA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0S3tTifcq0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGbVoDVWZsc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMJ-A1n951Y[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaekgRtsTiQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Dis said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaekgRtsTiQ



This is good, but I like the Limp Bizkit version better[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o67CKTvn7zE[/ame]

Just like the Who's original version and Pearl Jams cover of Love Reign Over Me, maybe it is the technology that makes the difference?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqsnfS_Depc"]YouTube - The Who - Love Reign Over Me[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj8IsmkqTo&feature=related"]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Love Reign Over Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo[/ame]


----------



## Dis

PixieStix said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaekgRtsTiQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is good, but I like the Limp Bizkit version better[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o67CKTvn7zE[/ame]
> 
> Just like the Who's original version and Pearl Jams cover of Love Reign Over Me, maybe it is the technology that makes the difference?
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqsnfS_Depc"]YouTube - The Who - Love Reign Over Me[/ame]
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj8IsmkqTo&feature=related"]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Love Reign Over Me[/ame]
Click to expand...


I like both of them.. They're different enough to each stand out...

Same as I like Bob Seger, and Metallica's Turn The Page...


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un0wY6bx_2g[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKorl7Ouht0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUmWudcBg2w[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMeHs0SF2Ks[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlZ7mTL4jRY[/ame]


----------



## Vortex

Limp Bizkit Sucks Cawk!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALrRD_nNd1E&feature=PlayList&p=843D742CD153D278&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Vortex said:


> Limp Bizkit Sucks Cawk!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALrR...D153D278&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13



I don't know what you're complaining about, since if they do, that's YOUR only shot at getting any.


----------



## Gunny

Dis said:


> Vortex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limp Bizkit Sucks Cawk!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALrR...D153D278&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you're complaining about, since if they do, that's YOUR only shot at getting any.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6VojYGrnpg[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s8nRL2bPCU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFVlJAi3Cso[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im7ZcIjZk9g[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9uk9IcoQ0w[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Dis

tha malcontent said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9uk9IcoQ0w
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Oh, hell no.  There's NO fucking with the original - it can't be beat.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDm_ZHyYTrg[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs4y5si8DGs[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeY7MkCm0c[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRtAJy2nFVM&feature=related[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0tQPodGgeM[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6Khy9A1mT4[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzFlUiPvwQ8[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ju8Hr50Ckwk[/ame]


----------



## Said1

Isn't Beyonce one of the sexiest women alive? Seriously.   

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViwtNLUqkMY&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z-hEyVQDRA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Said1 said:


> Isn't Beyonce one of the sexiest women alive? Seriously.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViwtNLUqkMY&feature=channel



Who?


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rKHeN69r_M[/ame]


----------



## Said1

Why did they pave the lawn......

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc6KHDd80Rk[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Beyonce one of the sexiest women alive? Seriously.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViwtNLUqkMY&feature=channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnNOzngbfNg[/ame]

And so they linked their hands and danced
Round in circles and in rows
And so the journey of the night descends
When all the shades are gone


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfxwXneCtEM[/ame]


----------



## Said1

PixieStix said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Beyonce one of the sexiest women alive? Seriously.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViwtNLUqkMY&feature=channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Geriatric hour ended at 11am. Better wander back to your rooms.


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m1EFMoRFvY[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GtyMeEcPPE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlIwHFGCrNY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2bjkEPL-9g[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnVOt2LK2Gg[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBSghMLK9Po[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9Iy2Jw4DVk[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myo9wXrNUP4[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl9c7YEzGj0[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

Unreleased song..

Awesome song. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvsYUeIFgDk[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVFctjhkGjI[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhzJO34SCoc&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhYxjXnl9Z8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQYDvQ1HH-E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ss959cQASY&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkvlRPprpp0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXR5tuqLGOc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqscpuCogRE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=201Joshj6AQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsBP5P0Xe2c[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2svFvI8i8Lo[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LE2jmW9XdY[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HydC2RmY8A8[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZctjBM16dAc[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bbcejY9-Uc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscPOozwYA8[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-sCrhRPCMg[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veGF9Vjo_IE&feature=PlayList&p=7E0E74F9FC5D05A4&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkrWqpymXLY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI56fXtOwFc[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHKugUxKjnQ[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUYe0XLe4o8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WUdlaLWSVM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxV4gUdSIMc&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D79ujliNh4Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqUfzJACijU[/ame]


----------



## naomibee

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9Ippzdh0Qg[/ame]


----------



## Douger

Well. Sarge won't like it.
 Neither will Howdy fuckin' DooDoo.

Hey !!! LOOK.
 No fat asses !
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBdeCxJmcAo[/ame]


----------



## ron scott

Shake 'Em on Down [Tomato]
discount cd/going out of business sale $4
(get best sound - buy a CD! or a record)
nice and ez//w/proper liquids
*can't embedd because UMB will not let bef 15th post
Mississippi Fred McDowell (1904-1972)


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki9xcDs9jRk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Douger

Next
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PljZrArrb3k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIVVj7Zbawc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcrEqIpi6sg[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5h02ZmeB5c[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L3tkQLGi4g[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUmWudcBg2w[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eT464L1YRA&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWs8kdGUgDg[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCOLL8ZRddk[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWs8kdGUgDg





Second best movie ever.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmT6udys8Tc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52d20PK_Kyk[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCImYgj5mrw[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3XdXEJEI4E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9sRJ-eOHnc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBmAPYkPeYU[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVgBuwM9zcQ[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-QnnLudkQA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-S90Uch2as[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECg1KG4PZiM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULjCSK0oOlI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTiyLuZOs1A[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qzg7g8wYIA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqP3wT5lpa4[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7C90sLh5Ok[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwjoshiS9g4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQqE7Z5_LQY[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdLPnRsSpPY[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGpbd6BUO0I[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXdTuSMgrOk[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpVcOodfGKE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP3nxsIsIDo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OiV_5kEt6A[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwQgHxbjibo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_UQil4j_i8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_UQil4j_i8




Awesome Gunny!


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSj0jLcPrW8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKorl7Ouht0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfYInIWoO1k&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEjz-wAQLSA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeI17113J5Q[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2vveeUlGBM[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNOx8y75qEY&feature=PlayList&p=9E8F072891B1D0FD&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxiEMpcI83E[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28_unHqjVp0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I am soooo sleepy. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtIfKgooCbc[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Remembering when music really was music.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hUy9ePyo6Q[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMEl5RGnfEc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMhxGqLJkwI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB17uWuBrL0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zwNUdk5roM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-piQNp-Zw8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEMuAnFH_lM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gqT6En2O78[/ame]


----------



## dink

Eve said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-piQNp-Zw8




Love it!!


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzxF-M2erx8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1PpTXtlnb0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxOGN4HGXB8[/ame]


----------



## dink

PixieStix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8



Damn! I can't rep you yet. I love this!! 

I'm gonna go spread some love


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dztdRzWxMo4[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb7GNzzIVIo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

dink said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I can't rep you yet. I love this!!
> 
> I'm gonna go spread some love
Click to expand...


I just gave YOU a rep


----------



## dink

PixieStix said:


> dink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I can't rep you yet. I love this!!
> 
> I'm gonna go spread some love
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just gave YOU a rep
Click to expand...



Thanks, I owe ya.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xLi39E9PbA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_3QqzI23sE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsMQbedCZj0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOSZwEwl_1Q[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfrJWwKNvQY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ap4WjizDpx4[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmFfelxd8Tw[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU_XCpC6HdE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRa3RtBiIU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2iS8XctJKo[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNB1EUJg1-w[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMyLbZuzXo0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lr0hV0CSzo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E88RUqyjts[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeQsZOQqO6I[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMPlOXzesfs[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TswE_dN4qW0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-1G8LUteFo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXh4EuJa2TU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQwwqajZXD8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi1O-H-jw-Y[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwV2VM54CYA[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PreNXo5Fifk[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4tIcdHALI8[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhhtRxqSrys[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5fO7jqb1oc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWkOryYF6CI[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKVSGj798HA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO74iFTvh70[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT1b8vt6Zyg[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVtdYKVXYhI[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I always loved Bad Company. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzoG27EgYcg[/ame]


----------



## dink

Yea, me too. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVzov6nPfws[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GO8JDZj2nTY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaR2JeqxQDY[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KszD_MfB798&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0xzcavGrj4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI7CtxlisCk&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQvamKXfBA0[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcIjxlLfcM4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj7qfh70gak&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ws5Xeu3BEQk[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3Ep3mxpQwo[/ame]

Erase superstition, 

Engraved in the mind, 

Seek out, locate

The DNA that hides

Mind-imprisoning to restrain life

Knowledge forgotten, believe the lie



Vivid as a raging tidal wave

Every last illusion washed away

Taking life for granted, lead astray

Saved by catastrophy



Coming again, signs will descend

Ride on the tide that marks the end

Time to unfold, life will move onwards

Breaking the waves



Complete exposition, 

Ingrained unseen inside

Structure of fate

The DNA decides

All we know but can't believe, 

Beyond all science and religions

Once lost now taken back, certain victory



Vivid as a raging tidal wave

Every last illusion washed away

Taking life for granted, lead astray

Saved by catastrophy



Coming again, signs will descend

Ride on the tide that marks the end

Time to unfold, life will move onwards

Breaking the waves



Insane in every thought

Unsane our ways

Reclaim the knowledge lost

Subjugating tide



Vivid as a raging tidal wave

Every last illusion washed away

Taking life for granted, lead astray

Saved by catastrophy



Coming again, signs will descend

Ride on the tide that marks the end

Time to unfold, life will move onwards

Breaking the waves

I am the tide, the iconoclast

I am the tide that marks the end

I will unfold and you will move onwards

On through the waves​


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1900505 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3Ep3mxpQwo
> 
> Erase superstition,
> 
> Engraved in the mind,
> 
> Seek out, locate
> 
> The DNA that hides
> 
> Mind-imprisoning to restrain life
> 
> Knowledge forgotten, believe the lie
> 
> 
> 
> Vivid as a raging tidal wave
> 
> Every last illusion washed away
> 
> Taking life for granted, lead astray
> 
> Saved by catastrophy
> 
> 
> 
> Coming again, signs will descend
> 
> Ride on the tide that marks the end
> 
> Time to unfold, life will move onwards
> 
> Breaking the waves
> 
> 
> 
> Complete exposition,
> 
> Ingrained unseen inside
> 
> Structure of fate
> 
> The DNA decides
> 
> All we know but can't believe,
> 
> Beyond all science and religions
> 
> Once lost now taken back, certain victory
> 
> 
> 
> Vivid as a raging tidal wave
> 
> Every last illusion washed away
> 
> Taking life for granted, lead astray
> 
> Saved by catastrophy
> 
> 
> 
> Coming again, signs will descend
> 
> Ride on the tide that marks the end
> 
> Time to unfold, life will move onwards
> 
> Breaking the waves
> 
> 
> 
> Insane in every thought
> 
> Unsane our ways
> 
> Reclaim the knowledge lost
> 
> Subjugating tide
> 
> 
> 
> Vivid as a raging tidal wave
> 
> Every last illusion washed away
> 
> Taking life for granted, lead astray
> 
> Saved by catastrophy
> 
> 
> 
> Coming again, signs will descend
> 
> Ride on the tide that marks the end
> 
> Time to unfold, life will move onwards
> 
> Breaking the waves
> 
> I am the tide, the iconoclast
> 
> I am the tide that marks the end
> 
> I will unfold and you will move onwards
> 
> On through the waves​



I tried to sing along but I started coughing


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU_rqm7WPPI[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGL4btEIoTo[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

They chose an awesome vid to go with it

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu-8wGbWMro[/ame]

I know its hard to tell
How mixed up you feel
Hoping what you need
Is behind every door
Each time you get hurt
I don't want you to change
Cuz everyone has hopes
You're human after all

The feeling sometimes
Wishing you were someone else
Feeling as though
You never belong
This feeling is not sadness
This feeling is not joy
I truly understand
Please don't cry now

Please don't go
I want you to stay
I'm begging you please
Please don't leave here
I don't want you to hate
For all the hurt that you feel
The world is just illusion
Trying to change you

Being like you are
Well this is something else
Who would comprehend
That some bad do lay claim
Divine purpose blesses them
Thats not what I believe
And it doesn't matter anyway

A part of your soul
Ties you to the next world
Or maybe to the last
But I'm still not sure
But what I do know 
Is to us the world is different
As we are to the world
I guess you would know that 

Please don't go 
I want you to stay 
I'm begging you please 
Please don't leave here 
I don't want you to hate 
For all the hurt that you feel
The world is just illusion
Trying to change you

Please don't go }(2x)
I want you to stay /
I'm begging you please 
Oh please don't leave here
I don't want you to change
For all the hurt that you feel
This world is just illusion
Always trying to change you​


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRW3_Dok5f4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAydj4OJnwQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlY-JlE5ZCo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygOaNo3M_Hw[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Here's one for baby eaters among us 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRPoFOVm_gM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY35zv0dc0A[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lboS7psz-qc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCjspyo-_aI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MLp7YNTznE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7DFsBcVMDA[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hghjAEzIS-c[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUfM4M9rFjE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOtNqDyyX2c[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yoGTVzgow8[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6ax3KVuYMHw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6ax3KVuYMHw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R50yc9VgNFQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R50yc9VgNFQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BoH6M87qQZI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BoH6M87qQZI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_sE938_S_k&feature=PlayList&p=A9B48F4E77938FD4&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=58[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbkG6Za6w5s[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sziKqLiT8U&feature=PlayList&p=535706F8875B9920&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIJJn2TzdQM&feature=PlayList&p=535706F8875B9920&index=4&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlARWNk3EuU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

A very soothing song. It is almost like I can hear someones heart beat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4urrCpgQ5Xg[/ame]

The video isn't quite condusive to the music though, JMHO


----------



## JWBooth

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL0s-ASd6U0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R50yc9VgNFQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R50yc9VgNFQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_XQEhRfpdc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Avo4MzM_pCc[/ame]


:eusa_whistle

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XfLUN2e_NA[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV9VuPkIIv4[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amqgUwIMjw4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLQJ4toj-JY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBrbpWwWafQ[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqTGzsaI5Ts&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AijbzNrPzTk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp6-wG5LLqE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2KRpRMSu4g[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IX93gBhTAnM[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI5WsZ1HwS4[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww9JS8dJ9fY[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHt2qjGhcA0[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39MV3xwvKh8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkHTsc9PU2A[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9Ik81plN_Q[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-pfO4GbIEo[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR7benLiU_w[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFD2gu007dc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdDD8hSiKZs[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot

The screaming trees

I nearly lost you


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvTwFl6OIAk[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n3NH8gSrMs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdDD8hSiKZs




I can't believe you were able to find this, his stuff is soooo hard to find. I saw him when he did this specific tour. OMG, he puts on a heck of a show 

Now all you have to do is find a good version of  "The Dance"


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK34jEe58yo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ3-PHktE34[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdpEyxS0988[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnYf3tpY4Mk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiMUcM-rWtY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJv5qLsLYoo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEhXcEpajN0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiAqZq9kREk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_96uyfmqgo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKEOPJ8q_us[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaOJwaiOsUs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFOsQAdRmtU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI6IW--tQZ8[/ame]


----------



## Vortex

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XjY2m0bAaU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZN9bCEGntg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AKbUm8GrbM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2KRpRMSu4g[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw6qiNyD2M8[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3T_xeoGES8[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBLhVXKjMQs&feature=PlayList&p=5AFC8B06B307A884&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=27[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

It turns dark
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxM4EbN9lMY[/ame]

The Beginning Is The End Is The Beginning"

Send a heartbeat to 
The void that cries through you 
Relive the pictures that have come to pass 
For now we stand alone 
The world is lost and blown 
And we are flesh and blood disintegrate 
With no more to hate

Is it bright where you are 
Have the people changed 
Does it make you happy you're so strange 
And in your darkest hour 
I hold secrets flame 
We can watch the world devoured in it's pain

Delivered from the blast 
The last of a line of lasts 
The pale princess of a palace cracked 
And now the kingdom comes 
Crashing down undone 
And I am a master of a nothing place 
Of recoil and grace

Is it bright where you are 
Have the people changed 
Does it make you happy you're so strange 
And in your darkest hour 
I hold secrets flame 
We can watch the world devoured in it's pain

Time has stopped before us 
The sky cannot ignore us 
No one can separate us 
For we are all that is left 
The echo bounces off me 
The shadow lost beside me 
There's no more need to pretend 
Cause now I can begin again

Is it bright where you are 
Have the people changed 
Does it make you happy you're so strange 
And in your darkest hour 
I hold secrets flame 
We can watch the world devoured in it's pain 
Strange 
Strange 
Strange


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I want to play


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRnQ65J02XA[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem

I love Tatiana Bulavova....
Like Cordelia she has a voice ever gentle, sweet and low.  An excellent thing in a woman.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t2ieinb610&feature=related"]Shine Shine, my star[/ame]

&#1043;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;, &#1075;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;, &#1084;&#1086;&#1103; &#1079;&#1074;&#1077;&#1079;&#1076;&#1072;,
&#1043;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;, &#1079;&#1074;&#1077;&#1079;&#1076;&#1072; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103;!
&#1058;&#1099; &#1091; &#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1103; &#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1072; &#1079;&#1072;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103;,
&#1044;&#1088;&#1091;&#1075;&#1086;&#1081; &#1085;&#1077; &#1073;&#1091;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090; &#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1076;&#1072;.
&#65279; &#1057;&#1086;&#1081;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090; &#1083;&#1080; &#1085;&#1086;&#1095;&#1100; &#1085;&#1072; &#1079;&#1077;&#1084;&#1083;&#1102; &#1103;&#1089;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103;,
&#1047;&#1074;&#1077;&#1079;&#1076; &#1084;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1073;&#1083;&#1077;&#1097;&#1077;&#1090; &#1074; &#1085;&#1077;&#1073;&#1077;&#1089;&#1072;&#1093;,   .....

Shine, shine, my star,
Shine, affable star!
You are my only cherished one,
Another there will never be.
If a clear night comes down upon&#65279; the earth
Many stars shine in the skies,
But you alone, my gorgeous one,
Shine in pleasant beams to me
O blessed star of hope,
The star of love of magic days,
You will be eternally unwithering
In my longing soul.
By the heavenly strength of your beams
My whole life is illumated
And if I die, over my grave
Shine, shine, my star!


This would be an interesting exercise for third year russian, and it demonstrates lots of important rules in Russian grammar and syntax.

And it is a really pretty song


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlWFfgK3ph8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4_ghOG9JQM[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ed36UQX8kXQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFHN0gcMUf0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hqdZ4AWSaI[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zx8DGD-Kn0[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns2WzNKieOA[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L97pXkcMEds[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wwttxW5hMg[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qilMbQ563wE[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FDk7pGQAKo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtqxY3t74To[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co0tTeuUVhU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0BP1dYVjEg[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUWMSVDPdGQ[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RntL-2uwt_g[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWR7ILg75D4[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67GSo3MxGi0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PsL-8SXKRU&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW7P5uZ1OFE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCOLL8ZRddk[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...e+dark&search_type=&aq=1&oq=randy+rogers+band


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hqdZ4AWSaI[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPioSdlIERg&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oADsEDhP-lQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMOTbKHPMMc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TQY_slTJQE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TQY_slTJQE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4218R-gBmts[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWrMeBR8W-c[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETNrGpxBTQA[/ame]


----------



## Dante

The Originals: "Baby, I'm For Real."

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dcHGP8_9p0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dcHGP8_9p0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSehtaY6k1U[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_ZBqpEUbik[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgQ_iJ7j3Tw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgImQ2v2NYs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1ZUU8xi7qY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1yiCyCvW4g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA_xjBaXor0[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8295rOMvtQI[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E88RUqyjts[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Rap breaks thru:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B_UYYPb-Gk[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKuchOdtcFs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oobDQ0vdm8M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

You fucking weiners. Am I the only one listening to music?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjto02iDNZA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

btw, I took my kids to the fair in Hermiston and they saw this live, about 2 feet from where my kids were dancing.

The band signed their hats.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh3ml8gzrd4[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QP-SIW6iKY[/ame]

I saw Metallica live, too.


----------



## AllieBaba

Jeezus.
Wussies.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbNEOJMGFAo[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

It's a three day weekend, you babies.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ19XmG0vE4&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0AkRThPCSU[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScG0ilS0dgI[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNa551dR6Rc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMjSSVuNDFw[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxNIwoGv0xk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt3ouPIhk-s[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLRG1kMxyro[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhcfFekSbHQ[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7_RJcBaZBM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaqfgSWQOT0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V21m33aemN0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U7NYsEKyM0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8ZeBog2yFM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDCDrcZK4NE[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS-tVp4SK3o[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVoABTmcWsg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAF5wXKOtw8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4m1_c_ZKGc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOT4OlnCvJw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gU5Vg2JokU[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoeYA4TmAcc[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

If you're an Il Divo fan, this is their best video ever:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfERMbhoBCM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfERMbhoBCM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rQJ6KQjDG0[/ame]  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IItmZxaP39U[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2iS8XctJKo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbmE9P67VC8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49aUJMsK05c[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBWOmHUvKBw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEMVwZRJ-UQ[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBbAZVw3_7A[/ame]​


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywgl1epvQoY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYCfnAjxzxc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEB3uoRcfWM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-i9QUDtRpw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRyRaqYor7I[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6E4Cs2H-xE[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20AKJpBMEB8[/ame]


I love this shit


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jQ560bfOMI[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvayzIktTJ4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp0rQNJn0S0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

dink said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvayzIktTJ4




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQU4torUz-Q[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tE1z9t7ep4[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3O2JGB0xXs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6L1AIpA8MM&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/ame]

Represent...



peace...


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Iw6toaZoV0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnyh6i9NvmE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3P0evTYcZ4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfxKCqAsrvM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj8Asbdk91Y[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxsZKvZjEvs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3CYOGFMe1o[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVaLE4TTbwI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt75y38J00s[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKnOruWmGxg[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gjI67KBbRg&feature=related[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KcxaYXOcY4[/ame]



peace...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpPlzeK7RM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNTzEGMTzaU[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlHdjjHNEC8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ichO7gAeOGE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ov5CWJQiJQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvY99BJzN-M&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uVcr7LIusc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9MxKFMP_08[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MKG52qvQFc[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sFlBJ1Jk3w[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGx7VTOoTaI[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZrE93pcroA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVC2cszdTao[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXGJvmCZyHM[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6UetUJ_o2U[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIZONxihMdg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ2yXWi0ppw[/ame]

Live version

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lk58ZQuZpL4[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5hrUGFhsXo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGQ-RdjKz1g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUQZw3wfro&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3fI0mLz3ks&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g5ZEPI50yw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4cVSqVm468&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dHvYB5JdSs[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgYj43mKLW8[/ame]​


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWH_nvLK7jc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oLjBafRVl0&feature=PlayList&p=183E4E32498FCC06&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjHOk77d4po[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jb2stN7kH28&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jb2stN7kH28&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzKRT0-QyME[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH3Q_CZy968&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIP1okixlfE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3lFmUDoBZs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfsvS4v8ZL8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCRE9qOgbug[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-312lVPnhY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnhKcCwZwl8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOlieZfPHwM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL9eamQ891I[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeY7MkCm0c[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izeDRfkyMAQ[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ePfsdr94ow&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Disco sucks  Makes me laugh 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHPikUPlRD8[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUW1SGF7bR8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntm1YfehK7U[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDXu61ZXgWE&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bROMN_H950s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esX4ESbdYgc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR6pkU-_MK4&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QU1nvuxaMA[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFVCMIyE9gw[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfiQzYA6Gis&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRkeapR08N8[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5rhhQbyYV0[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8WDCuvTDLw[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g40c6iAEHpc[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrTz5xjmso4[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I can't believe I used to love this song. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nOY6wDIu8k[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> I can't believe I used to love this song.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nOY6wDIu8k



Could like worse. 

Ever see this? It's hilarious.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BTJ_n9Oqs0[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPtbnf0uOjc[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Dogbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I used to love this song.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nOY6wDIu8k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could like worse.
> 
> Ever see this? It's hilarious.
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BTJ_n9Oqs0[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yes, especially since I was born when In Living Color was on televison.


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yw1Tgj9-VU[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> Yes, especially since I was born when In Living Color was on televison.



 How wrong of me to forget Mrs. R.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL9ihXiFAko[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Dogbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, especially since I was born when In Living Color was on televison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How wrong of me to forget Mrs. R.
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL9ihXiFAko[/ame]
Click to expand...

Okay Benjamin!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkPZwhDj1Ss[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBA-xi8WuCU[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2F2NC3FAjo[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> Okay Benjamin!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkPZwhDj1Ss



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZGWQauQOAQ[/ame]

By the way, it's 568.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHuXIq7T2oM[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSJXle3LP_Q[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8NR_9YEcLw[/ame]


----------



## Dis

LMAO.  I found my new ringtone.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4pXtYmWF6s[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI[/ame]

(Thank you Pixie!)


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZQUVZKrH3I[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L8-FTvSVxs[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U631FGnXDXY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AINUPFbFpqg[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GugsCdLHm-Q[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9tKGx6gxm4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs38lKxmtI4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqb0cNQ0SkM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ywD3505pH8]YouTube - Dixie Chicks - Cold Day In July (live)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOXQj3XSnd8&feature=related]YouTube - Disturbed-Shout 2000[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwCt0YQPn7g]YouTube - 4 Non Blondes - What's Up[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0WvXpyufT8]YouTube - "Master Jack" 4 Jacks and a Jill[/ame]


----------



## froggy

SFC Ollie said:


> YouTube - "Master Jack" 4 Jacks and a Jill



Shes got That Girl look.


----------



## SFC Ollie

froggy said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - "Master Jack" 4 Jacks and a Jill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes got That Girl look.
Click to expand...


Never thought about that but you're right.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMwn_hnoS5Y]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBFQg7P5YKw]YouTube - Sisters of Mercy - Leonard Cohen[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG4ndbhOkpI&feature=fvw]YouTube - Leonard Cohen - The Partisan[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQTRX23EMNk&feature=related]YouTube - Leonard Cohen - Who by fire[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOh7JD3iL_M&feature=fvw]YouTube - I'm On Fire[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Let's have some music in here Boiler....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5Og_YsaXt4]YouTube - Benson Arizona - Let's have some music in here[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Queen - Who Wants To Live Forever (High Quality)




What an absolutely beautiful song!


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-V69XZGiN7g&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes - Special Mix[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl6fyhZ0G5E]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - Personal Jesus[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc47JSlH2BE&feature=related]YouTube - The Crow - Broken[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQPJYnr48yU]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - Coma White[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRFJoUBP54o]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - Lunchbox[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ypkv0HeUvTc]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - The Beautiful People[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

One of the best movies ever

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBJQzHSbHwQ]YouTube - The Crow - Bring Me To Life[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hie8a-NXnQY"]YouTube - The Crow Soundtrack ~ Rainforever (FULL VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faEX3qjP9Mc]YouTube - Fade To Black - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Liar, liar...Pants on fire!...It's pouring out.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqMEEvmfyQU]YouTube - Albert Hammond - It never rains in southern California + text[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Dude said:


> Liar, liar...Pants on fire!...It's pouring out.
> 
> YouTube - Albert Hammond - It never rains in southern California + text



It is climategate all over again


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6n6xKS4GhE"]YouTube - THE BLESSING - Highway 5 - 1992[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgHSk91RhL8]YouTube - Led Zeppelin No Quarter 1973[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmkFpzTen78]YouTube - Rainbow feat Joe Lynn Turner- Stone Cold live 1982[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI8xrnOrftM]YouTube - Metallica - Ride the Lightning[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oy7GvMjapy0&feature=related]YouTube - My Maria - B.W. Stevenson[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bww2prhAWEA]YouTube - Jackson Browne- Running on Empty (live 1979)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCTYxIsLThA]YouTube - Jackson Browne--Doctor My Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_4DsNFQS98]YouTube - Donovan - 01 - Sunshine Superman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_kmIsmw2fc]YouTube - Season of the witch - Donavan[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTAMkbaXKXw]YouTube - Eric Clapton - Tears in heaven[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDpVS7D9AJs]YouTube - The Road to Shamballa | music by Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm6qw_yeo6o]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Never Been To Spain[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[YOUTUBE]s9GmJ0BekHQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg6zqejXvqI&feature=related]YouTube - Wishbone Ash - Warrior - 1973[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWyrxAZCOhA&feature=PlayList&p=70F4734D459A5B6C&index=23]YouTube - Bach - Cello Suite No.2 i-Prelude[/ame]


----------



## marlindaniel

23 - Blonde Redhead

I did say I'd listen to this all day.


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScrE1Ti_hs0]YouTube - Kiss Madison Square Garden 1977 - Black Diamond[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYo-mpHZMM8&feature=related]YouTube - Kiss - Beth ?Houston?1977/9/2 ?[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsiicatV9S0]YouTube - The Rolling Stones-Sympathy For The Devil[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3wqi5t5PbE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - One thing i know[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]jFg_8u87zT0[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

PixieStix said:


> One of the best movies ever
> 
> YouTube - The Crow - Bring Me To Life



Agreed. Brandon Lee was great.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU1jCwyDgxw]YouTube - 'It Can't Rain All The Time' from The Crow[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ioCxCtHQqw]YouTube - Emerson drive's new hit song - You still own me song[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97myBNrxYAs]YouTube - Don't Kiss Me Like That[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzYgHQluatY&feature=related]YouTube - Elton John - Come down in time (1970) Tumbleweed Connection[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7l98wiQx0s&feature=related]YouTube - Broken- Lindsey Haun[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE]YouTube - All these years Sawyer Brown[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42G38fMfMu0]YouTube - Gary Allan Man to Man[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Gary Allan Man to Man





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Gunny again.



Bummer. You deserve reps for the perfect song. 
I'll catch you later for it though.


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95bX7-hWWts]YouTube - Nickelback - Gotta Be Somebody[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAwcEbz40Xs&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Young - Long May You Run live 1974 audio[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oE4Cb7knYbE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrFwtlMd0H8]YouTube - Limp Bizkit - Behind Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRx-5RCImAM]YouTube - Johnny Cash & Bob Dylan - Girl From The North Country[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFHN0gcMUf0]YouTube - Breaking Benjamin 'I Will Not Bow' Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk]YouTube - Green Grass and High Tides[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqb0cNQ0SkM]YouTube - Jason Aldean-Why[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5hKZ6GlYZc&feature=related]YouTube - Mountain-Never In My Life-From Live in Paris[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39TDrahPr3I&feature=related]YouTube - Tim McGraw The Cowboy In Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIUiPBqwdVA]YouTube - Rodney Atkins - Tell A Country Boy[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GyOgVFDocs]YouTube - Lynard Skynard Gimme Three Steps Live[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8pEWrIUgzs]YouTube - in loving memory of andrew ricken - garth brooks the dance[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - in loving memory of andrew ricken - garth brooks the dance




OMG, you found it 

Thank you Gunny!




What a nice video


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GjAJm0E5_Q]YouTube - Eric Church - Faster Than My Angels Can Fly[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mflw8-BZdV0]YouTube - Bread - Baby I'm A Want You (1972)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwmGWCJOxnw]YouTube - Vince Gill - When I Call Your Name[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jXrmAKBBTU]YouTube - Vince Gill - Go Rest High On That Mountain[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baOz601--b0]YouTube - Vince Gill - I Still Believe In You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkLL7JdnIk0]YouTube - Need You Tonight (HQ Sound & Image) INXS - 1987[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTA2buWlNyM]YouTube - Alan Jackson - Remember When[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sieWDusfHno]YouTube - Bad Religion - Epiphany lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFZ9c_n4234]YouTube - Toby Keith - Crash Here Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKyEo-P4zik]YouTube - Take My Breath Away... Berlin (Top Gun) [Lyrics][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Good night all. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egX9N8yOgaU]YouTube - Goodnight Sweetheart Goodnight[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRFpXPu_7wE]YouTube - Lucky Man - Emerson Lake Palmer[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdrwNXKNanQ&feature=related]YouTube - 04 - From the Beginning | Emerson, Lake & Palmer | Trilogy[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I5UV4VWCSk]YouTube - Tim Mcgraw - My Little Girl[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

In my head the punk movement never dies.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhjKDVwQSqA]YouTube - Ramones - Sheena Is a Punk Rocker[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTUTKkxw94A]YouTube - John Hiatt "Feels like rain" Studioversion[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL_vFR7Ba_Y&feature=PlayList&p=70F4734D459A5B6C&index=25]YouTube - Bach - Cello Suite No.3 iv-Sarabande[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzfUrA7fjpo]YouTube - roger miller dang me[/ame]​


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhApYxZisBI]YouTube - Roger Miller - King of the Road[/ame]​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah0v0lOr698]YouTube - Little Jimmy Dickens - May The Bird Of Paradise Fly Up Your Nose[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mvh4zEKG2zs]YouTube - Carnival of the Animals - The Swan[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PokBAxtvW4]YouTube - Mr Mom[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lixDK_tMEhE]YouTube - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers - Islands in the stream[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzriEXPJ1-k]YouTube - Emerson Drive - "Moments" (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMCH8soTemc]YouTube - Collin Raye - The Gift[/ame]


----------



## mal

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1932943-post3.html



peace...


----------



## Zoom-boing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcTlbi-dCjI]YouTube - Crash Kings - Mountain Man (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Zoom-boing said:


> YouTube - Crash Kings - Mountain Man (HQ)





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Zoom-boing again.



Bummer.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li_W-6djZ60]YouTube - i am the highway - audioslave (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7DFsBcVMDA]YouTube - Rush- Tom Sawyer[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdKjEHfHINQ]YouTube - Simon and Garfunkel The Boxer (Original)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcS4xUBZsFo]YouTube - PARROTS[/ame]

A Double Dedication...



peace...


----------



## SFC Ollie

Parrot head


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfhNKK7rkhw]YouTube - Jimmy Buffett - Bama Breeze[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

Excuse me fellow music lovers ... I have a stupid question.

How the hell do I link a video from youtube?
I tried the embeded code but it didn't work.  Do I use the URL?
Someone please enlighten me.


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsPcGCAgvvE]YouTube - THE BEATLES Remasters! /// 10. The Long and Winding Road - (LET IT BE) - (STEREO Remastered 2009)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

masquerade said:


> Excuse me fellow music lovers ... I have a stupid question.
> 
> How the hell do I link a video from youtube?
> I tried the embeded code but it didn't work.  Do I use the URL?
> Someone please enlighten me.



Yes the URL.

the only stupid question is the one you don't ask.


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8hLc_nqx8g]YouTube - Cream-Tales of Brave Ulysses[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLkNy7_xlcs]YouTube - Johnny Cash - Drive On[/ame]​


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1-zzJnKtDg]YouTube - Johnny Cash & June Carter Cash - One Piece At A Time[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B45wamdPZfA&feature=PlayList&p=E6E8682ECA0216DC&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=18]YouTube - Michael Franti - Say Hey (I Love You)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5IOXGxHOLI]YouTube - In My Time of Need - Ryan Adams Mash-Up[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

SFC Ollie said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me fellow music lovers ... I have a stupid question.
> 
> How the hell do I link a video from youtube?
> I tried the embeded code but it didn't work.  Do I use the URL?
> Someone please enlighten me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the URL.
> 
> the only stupid question is the one you don't ask.
Click to expand...


Thank you Ollie!  I knew it was going to be something simple.  lol  Have a nice evening.


----------



## masquerade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYUbsXijcA8]YouTube - Joaquin Phoenix & Reese Witherspoon - Jackson[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q60YKfPKdjQ]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel- Kathy's Song[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fyr0zbaFyE]YouTube - The Cramps - Bikini Girls With Machine Guns[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htpSLrd6XoU]YouTube - The Outlaws -Breaker Breaker (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dlOlx1Mwu0]YouTube - tom jones burn down the house[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ylRplLnU84]YouTube - Rodney Carrington - Titties & Beer[/ame]



The devil made me post it.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-5d5IfdYK4]YouTube - But I Could Be Wrong[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh8zcbC_Dcw]YouTube - Social Distortion - Story Of My Life[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCRlRdM7UMY]YouTube - The Reverened Horton Heat[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_L4Rixya64]YouTube - Foo Fighters - Best Of You[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXC_xGpYKjI]YouTube - jimmie's chicken shack - waiting[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqprkIfJgu4]YouTube - Molly Hatchet Fall Of The Peacemakers[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDnlfPAOj_g]YouTube - Counting Crows - Rain King[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAsIm-TJfTA&feature=related]YouTube - Daddy Dewdrop - Chick-A-Boom[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql0IB1zv2MA&feature=related]YouTube - One Toke Over the Line[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_E8OpX2At4&feature=related]YouTube - IN THE SUMMER TIME/MUNGO JERRY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=did2PTV3UTE&feature=related]YouTube - Christie - Yellow River[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIbaISxK8QY&feature=related]YouTube - VANITY FARE HITCHIN A RIDE[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3qVUR7ZeB8]YouTube - I want to kiss you all over[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwNuQulK6N0]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Someday Never Comes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clJb4zx0o1o&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anss0LN9nn4&feature=related]YouTube - SANTANA [ OYE COMO VA ] LIVE BUDOKAN 1973.[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjsXo9l6I8]YouTube - "Empire State of Mind" Jay-Z | Alicia Keys [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

masquerade said:


> YouTube - I want to kiss you all over



I shoulda been a photographer.  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doaYnQXomT4&feature=PlayList&p=57C3CC6B2F25EB92&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=19]YouTube - Cradle of Filth- Absinthe With Faust[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ypkv0HeUvTc]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - The Beautiful People[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPospvRqP_s]YouTube - The Eagles Take it easy[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOUCy0dANww]YouTube - [Live] Eagles - Desperado[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gt7YWwOmRo&feature=fvst]YouTube - Dimmu Borgir - Sorgens Kammer Del.2[/ame]

Check this one out..  Catchy toon u can dance to!


----------



## Dis

Conspiracist said:


> YouTube - Dimmu Borgir - Sorgens Kammer Del.2
> 
> Check this one out..  Catchy toon u can dance to!



LOL.  And people say I listen to bizarre shit.l


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiyw6iVgT1A]YouTube - 06 Def Leppard - Gods of War[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

Check this one out, it's not all heavy like what usually listen to but I like it a lot

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD1Aj7EYDog]YouTube - The Decemberists - The Rake's Song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_QGyLqQ2CI]YouTube - The Look - Roxette[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-QQ9ETFuM4&feature=related]YouTube - Seals & Crofts - Hummingbird ('75)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzW3rb57Ks0&feature=related]YouTube - Pooh Corner[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5b65hociXU&feature=related]YouTube - Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbR-yFXGt10&feature=related]YouTube - Loggins and Messina - Golden Ribbons[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe71zCA5xFQ]YouTube - Poison - Something to Believe In[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BFugOt7Xo4]YouTube - Def Leppard - Make Love Like A Man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujnH4yNqL8E]YouTube - Whitesnake - Is This Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ]YouTube - Pink Floyd "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" Syd Barrett Tribute[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNNyPpb2LHI]YouTube - 3 Epiphany Trans-Siberian Orchestra Disc2.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXBFun0ijYQ]YouTube - Cobra Starship - Hot Mess [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GWQ-oDMG6g]YouTube - Nickelback - Never Gonna Be Alone[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArOS_WsT1tw]YouTube - Blackmore's Night - Shadow Of The Moon[/ame]

Yes that is Richie Blackmoore of Deep purple.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9-R9S1m4dA]YouTube - BTO - Takin' Care Of Business (A Sexier Version)![/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpaPgEt32WY]YouTube - Fear Factory - Mechanize (NEW ALBUM)[/ame]

Slave to the industry, faceless in the machine
You do not realize you're dehumanized
You cannot survive, unless you comply
I built it to break it down
We become mechanized
Dawn of our extinction, the human affliction
Friction and the resistance, our sole existence
The future's distant, we can't break free
I built it to break it down
We become mechanized
All Lives are condemned
Thoughtless and automated, lifeless and sedated
You're integrated, your mind castrated
Humiliated, too late to escape
I built it to break it down
We become mechanized


----------



## Coyote

Lala Song Player - Lookin' For Me Somewhere by BoDeans

Love this song...can't find it on you tube though...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSmJOvLrVig]YouTube - Dramatics - What You See Is What You Get (Watts, L.A. 1972)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2UhvN0k74w&feature=related]YouTube - REM Its the End of the World R.E.M.[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izQB2-Kmiic]YouTube - Zager And Evans - In The Year 2525[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVtxwFyOwRw&feature=related]YouTube - Ball Of Confusion[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdMicRAdfbU]YouTube - U2 - All I Want Is You[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBFG372HsW8]YouTube - Small Blue Thing-Suzanne Vega[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4h4FGcZLkg]YouTube - My Cats (Video Tribute)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AJmKkU5POA]YouTube - Michael Bublé - Haven't Met You Yet [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Meister

Wanna know what we had to listen to before the Beatles? Music did get better.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GzyEAC8rOw]YouTube - Patches-Dickie Lee-1962[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Nuther one...We had nothing to fall back on


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqjVAgT74_A]YouTube - Jimmy Gilmer - ? Sugar Shack ?[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Although, there was this one...later done by Great Society, which Grace Slick was part of.  Hmmm *G*reat *S*ociety, *G*race *S*lick....... G.S.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKoakleI5So]YouTube - The Jaynettes-Sally Go 'Round in Roses[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTfIr_euGTs]YouTube - Bryan Adams - Thought I'd Died And Gone To Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et6b0ftDq1U]YouTube - Damn Yankees-High Enough (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OOUY1Z_XOQ]YouTube - Journey - Feeling That Way/Anytime[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqyIpwhXXrk]YouTube - Journey - Any Way You Want It[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zajTU5h_YGM]YouTube - Make Me Lose Control - Eric Carmen (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFpyR_OAj_I]YouTube - Foreigner - Hot Blooded[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp9852hq0W0]YouTube - Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk9CRr6zjiI]YouTube - Def Leppard - All I Want Is Everything[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNm7OTzIoAw]YouTube - Cheap Trick - Tonight It's You[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PwG69620WA]YouTube - Jefferson Starship- Jane[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7vicm8GQ_4]YouTube - POISON "Nothin But A Good Time" 1988 CLASSIC 1980's Rock[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RJPaj97H24]YouTube - Dont Bring Me Down - Electric Light Orchestra[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C0wnGhDGas]YouTube - Loverboy - Hot Girls in Love[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBdE52k4jY0]YouTube - .38 Special-Hold On Loosely[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ggvkz-bVhW0]YouTube - Mötley Crüe- Home Sweet Home[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZGWQauQOAQ]YouTube - Sound Of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel (live sound)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkUnBPdR9RU]YouTube - Gavin DeGraw - Chariot[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqeKV2UYq1Q]YouTube - Quarterflash - Harden My Heart[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrZHPOeOxQQ]YouTube - Bon Jovi - You Give Love A Bad Name[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrDIOVXx-y8]YouTube - Jay-Z does Wonderwall & 99 Problems - Glastonbury UK 2008[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Dogbert said:


> YouTube - Jay-Z does Wonderwall & 99 Problems - Glastonbury UK 2008



No offense, but everything you post in this thread sucks rocks.  Get some real music.

Really.


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6UJZtCz1-c]YouTube - Bob Seger - Old time Rock and Roll[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Dis said:


> No offense, but everything you post in this thread sucks rocks.  Get some real music.
> 
> Really.



I post plenty of great music, thanks.  

You posted a song from Jefferson Starship. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4guKyppFbSU]YouTube - Watchmen(OST 2009) - I´m Your Boogie Man[/ame]

Anyone who's seen the movie knows how awesome this song was in it.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N1iwQxiHrs]YouTube - The Outfield - Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Just saying.. I've never seen any, and I listen to an awfuly wide range of music.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MDCbIhTa_w]YouTube - Sweet - Fox On The Run (1975)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImpSyGTzot0]YouTube - Robert Plant-In The Mood[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKWEihUmqCY&feature=PlayList&p=787ECC1329C0D72B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=65]YouTube - The Eagles - Certain kind of fool.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Dis said:


> Just saying.. I've never seen any, and I listen to an awfuly wide range of music.
> 
> YouTube - Sweet - Fox On The Run (1975)



You must not be paying attention then. Because I've posted some of the songs you have. 

Poison's Nothing But a Good Time for example along with other various Poison songs. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgVOR28iG_o]YouTube - Sly and the Family Stone - Everyday People[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YH5Arbm47IQ]YouTube - Donnie Iris - Ah Leah[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDZFf0pm0SE]YouTube - Stevie Wonder ~ Superstition[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPankJ0TytY]YouTube - Pretenders - Middle of the Road (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9tOAHI_MPE]YouTube - Pat Benatar- You Better Run[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzyfcys1aLM]YouTube - The Wallflowers - One Headlight[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNQRfBAzSzo]YouTube - Queen - Another One Bites The Dust[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSICoacOT60]YouTube - Willie Nelson - On The Road Again[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO6k30yzg64]YouTube - Foreigner - That Was Yesterday (Extended Version)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KngiJUNdsu0]YouTube - Thunder Road 1976 Bruce Springsteen[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSD4vsh1zDA]YouTube - Black Eyed Peas - I Gotta Feeling[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBLuAMbySDY&feature=related]YouTube - Bob Dylan, "Mr. Tambourine Man" (Newport Folk Festival 1964)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc]YouTube - Nena- 99luft Balons[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7ZEVA5dy-Y]YouTube - Duffy - Mercy[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBPtrnHO_yA]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band - One Way Out[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEl-OR72v2M]YouTube - The Eagles - Outlaw Man Live[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPc-o-4Nsbk]YouTube - Nickelback - Savin' Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0ryRksbQvU]YouTube - Bad Company - Bad Company Live[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKvllT4I9w0]YouTube - Free - Fire And Water[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95bX7-hWWts]YouTube - Nickelback - Gotta Be Somebody[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR6pkU-_MK4]YouTube - Cross Canadian Ragweed - 17[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0VRj2uw9L0]YouTube - Nickelback - Gotta Be Somebody [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUhsKSIHKKo]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Love Don't Live Here Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4C32a723M8]YouTube - Sanford Towsend Band - Smoke From A Distant Fire (Live Midnight Special 1977)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs38lKxmtI4]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - I Run To You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFPmCxmnMpU[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q-kL5CIi_8&feature=PlayList&p=ABB5C5F0E5E38EB2&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7]YouTube - Meatloaf - Paradise by the Dashboard Light[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfzzOiuoGCc]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Out In The Country (Original Rel.1970) (Live) (Sorta) (((Stereo)))[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbOkdbp4CAk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdpEyxS0988]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Eli's Coming (1969)[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUJQ5Kngw8g]YouTube - Fates Warning - Guardian[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLou9aXBrRw]YouTube - REO Speedwagon "Here With Me"[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4Wvxg-hV-0]YouTube - The Spencer Davis Group-Gimme Some Lovin'[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFnJ2U_cZ8o&feature=PlayList&p=2081A8F5B4860CA1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak6fZrkjWoA]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - Time for me to fly[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfhk2WxfV2c&feature=related]YouTube - The Rascals People-Got to be Free (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

REO Speedwagon  . . . . man that reminds me of my youth, late teens/early twenties, when everything was new.  Good, good times.

Heard this on _Friday Night Lights._  If you're not watching FNL go to sidereel and start with season 1, episode 1.  You don't know what you're missing, such an excellent show.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9B-h1EEsKDA]YouTube - José González - 'Teardrop'[/ame]

A band called Massive Attack also did this song (originally??).  I youtubed it as well because the lyrics are hard to understand (in this version as well) but . . . at about 45 seconds in, who in the class can tell me what show uses this for their opening theme?  Easy peasy, Japanesy.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yftOy8kz7aE]YouTube - "Teardrop" - Massive Attack[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_VJoDOdJH0]YouTube - Eric Burdon & The Animals - Sky Pilot[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZldHDOCNgo&feature=related]YouTube - The Rascals-It's a Beautiful Morning[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqB1oqP8smg&feature=PlayList&p=DA4D5AD5639192E1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11]YouTube - War - City, Country, City (instrumental)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vAf8LwMuYQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Undisputed Truth-Smiling Faces Sometimes[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aA4seB6ou8]YouTube - Save a Horse Ride a Cowboy Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgBCiVyhDkk]YouTube - sugarland just might make me believe (lyrics in description)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeQsZOQqO6I&feature=related]YouTube - Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Karn Evil 9[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUbGLVvfB7Y]YouTube - WON'T GET FOOLED AGAIN - Special Edition Recut[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwpvOfKmJZo]YouTube - Page McConnell Big Easy Blowout "Light Up or Leave Me Alone"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRf1Ad_Txsg&feature=fvw]YouTube - Sammy Davis Jnr The Candy Man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq5_pEO8a8U]YouTube - THREE DOG NIGHT Liar (Live w / lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Maz9ddxEQnM&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles - Taxman[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7gJPy-uQ5o]YouTube - American Honey by Lady Antebellum lyrics[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYSJVBO8ARA]YouTube - Alabama 3 Woke Up This Morning Live Acoustic[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUvsnD9fLt8&feature=related]YouTube - IN THE CITY - JOE WALSH[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DvSevNz0Oc&feature=related]YouTube - Restless Heart - When She Cries (REAL Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glhrczA1ru4]YouTube - Robert Earl Keen[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v78-ftcqpNw]YouTube - (1973) Empress Gladys & The Pips "Midnight Train To Georgia"[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6WQ2efjodg]YouTube - Mr Bojangles by Nitty Gritty Dirt Band[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzNHgdsxN5A]YouTube - Reo Speedwagon " Take it on the Run" From XM Radio[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59Lk0DZDaL8]YouTube - Battle of New Orleans-Nitty Gritty Dirt Band[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN1oDb14S68]YouTube - canned heat "on the road again" (Montreux 1973)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mal4BUieno]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

One of my fav ELP pieces.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYzSGi12xMY]YouTube - 02 - Fugue | Emerson, Lake & Palmer | Trilogy[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-CQk2U0LAE]YouTube - Billy Joel *RARE* Piano Man (Old Grey Whistle Test)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnlD2t2AL0E&feature=related"]YouTube - the eagles live the heart of the matter don henley[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxgeSv88c2w]YouTube - Nickelback - Burn It To the Ground[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGKlaW_IFZs]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Sunrise[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg]YouTube - Bob Seger- Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNCgyVPpmrQ]YouTube - Shakin hands with lyrics by Nickelback[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsTk2xp0nvY]YouTube - Macy Gray - I Try[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DSrJXQV9Og]YouTube - Jane Monheit and Michael Buble - I Won't Dance[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ_GgOysu6o]YouTube - Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd music video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOPR_RewI4o&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic - Freedom Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaUCIcp7bHA&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic - Glad[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U]YouTube - Dave Mason / Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DXCHa9BYfE]YouTube - Pink Floyd-Wish You Were Here (live)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELzxHFPbiKE]YouTube - Dwight Yoakam - Turn It On Turn It Up Turn Me Loose[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52d20PK_Kyk]YouTube - Mariah Carey I'll be there[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fD5YcFmke4]YouTube - Cutting Crew - (I Just) Died In Your Arms Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8U6pI_xcVEM]YouTube - Cream (I'm So Glad)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRcQZ2tnWeg]YouTube - Hey You[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8_FOQ7-P30]YouTube - Dave Mason-We Just Disagree[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdXjm8pZMws]YouTube - Humble Pie-30 Days In The Hole[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ]YouTube - Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSYhvmEedx0]YouTube - Come Undone- Def Leppard[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Gbe1RRHlbg]YouTube - Only the good die young- Def Leppard[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GYyEaQnT60]YouTube - WALTER EGAN - MAGNET & STEEL (download)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrFwtlMd0H8]YouTube - Limp Bizkit - Behind Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojScwmRGHlM]YouTube - Kelly Clarkson - You Found Me (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxfdDrKO8uM]YouTube - Heart - Alone[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sM0t2XaIwA]YouTube - Tavares - Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-UZ2uE18ws&feature=related]YouTube - Blind Faith - Well All Right[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfdHNWJ1Xhk&feature=related]YouTube - Blind Faith - Sea of Joy - 1969[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8maB3e_GuQ&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic - John Barleycorn (must die)[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ok, I can't remember the name of this song, all I can think is 'Hand Jive' (same tune).  Halp, what's the name??  Didn't the Dead do it?  Love this version of the song whose name I cannot remember. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp8wb_WkcWo]YouTube - Trout Fishing in America @ the Philadelphia Folk Festival[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbeclIrDokA&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic - Walking In The Wind[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W2MO916b-U&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic (Feeling Alright)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U]YouTube - Don McLean- American Pie (with Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dipFMJckZOM&feature=related]YouTube - Vincent (Starry Starry Night) Don McLean[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tJYN-eG1zk[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04854XqcfCY&feature=channel]YouTube - Queen - 'We Are The Champions'[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXwxI8-dVdw]YouTube - Poison - Talk Dirty To Me (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9146L7s74Bw]YouTube - What God wants part 1[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpJGfzcz0rw&NR=1]YouTube - What God Wants Part 2[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZBtPf7FOoM&feature=channel]YouTube - Queen - 'Killer Queen'[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX2LOu5gzic]YouTube - Such A Night (Elvis Presley) - Kurt Rusell[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-xVb1qsPCw]YouTube - Queen - Under Pressure[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Epsilon Minus ? Power Down, Restart ? Free listening at Last.fm


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GNhdQRbXhc]YouTube - Meat Loaf - I would do anything for love[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q-kL5CIi_8]YouTube - Meatloaf - Paradise by the Dashboard Light[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Love this song and always will...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocfR3CIPFJo]YouTube - Aja - Steely Dan[/ame]


----------



## Terry

I think this is my favorite Meatloaf song off of the Bat out of Hell album.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVXrLxOTJk4]YouTube - Meat Loaf - For Crying out Loud, with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

This might be my all time fav song...always takes me back to a better time and place.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgbGaYTkkPU]YouTube - Gerry Rafferty Baker Street[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> This might be my all time fav song...always takes me back to a better time and place.
> 
> YouTube - Gerry Rafferty Baker Street



Awesome song. Not sure whether that or Turn the Page uses the Sax better.


----------



## Terry

Xenophon said:


> Love this song and always will...
> 
> YouTube - Aja - Steely Dan


That that was a good song


----------



## Terry

Xenophon said:


> This might be my all time fav song...always takes me back to a better time and place.
> 
> YouTube - Gerry Rafferty Baker Street


I use to play this album all the time back in 1982


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iiryJwvDtc]YouTube - Pilot - Magic - You Tube Exclusive! - IN STEREO[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq5S5x_Dcdg&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Child in the City[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkKv1dza6QA]YouTube - Liar (1974) - Three Dog Night[/ame]

For Barry... From a Justice... 



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUjt-pa2DkA]YouTube - Def Leppard - Foolin[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLKDFKRTdlo]YouTube - kenny rogers - lucille[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPiGWqc1Kp8]YouTube - Todd Rundgren Bang the Drum All Day[/ame]


Friday!!!!!


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O51euS1GtbA]YouTube - Todd Rundgren - Hello It's Me (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG9lhh66KmM]YouTube - Marc Bolan  Bang A Gong (Get It On)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iYY2FQHFwE]YouTube - Merle Haggard -- Okie From Muskogee[/ame]  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffHcGlF0xDw]YouTube - Merle Haggard - Mama Tried[/ame]  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0n552gP9X40]YouTube - The Fightin' Side of Me[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1EJ0KxKvW0]YouTube - MERLE HAGGARD MARTY ROBBINS UNUSUAL VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO8v7csjnRY&feature=related]YouTube - Quicksilver Messanger Service (Gypsy Lights)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ygH6prkcIs&feature=related]YouTube - Fresh Air[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YPijSWJmsE&feature=related]YouTube - Deep Purple - Space Truckin' - New York 1973[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXXYreziwHQ]YouTube - REO-Speedwagon live 1985 157 Riverside Avenue[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE2zx4lr-h8]YouTube - Earth Wind And Fire - Getaway[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJh3KaIKDAw]YouTube - Jeff Healey - While My Guitar Gently Weeps[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0FawK4G_AY]YouTube - Savatage- "Somewhere in Time" & "Believe"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk9CRr6zjiI]YouTube - Def Leppard - All I Want Is Everything[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c745E7T_Wvg&feature=related]YouTube - Obadiah Parker - Hey Ya Cover[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6784iq86G0]YouTube - Def Leppard Music Video - Blood Runs Cold[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7NkYu6SaPo]YouTube - Def Leppard - Love Bites[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2hNhM3dHB4]YouTube - Watchmen Intro [HQ] - The Times They Are A Changin'[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5IOou6qN1o]YouTube - Muddy Waters plays "Manish Boy"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42G38fMfMu0&feature=PlayList&p=22533BE7BC86BC6E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=20]YouTube - Gary Allan Man to Man[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOyj4ciJk34]YouTube - John Lee Hooker: Boom boom[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmT6udys8Tc&feature=related]YouTube - Grateful Dead Touch Of Grey Video (Band In Bones)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zilKTfzzgx8&feature=related]YouTube - canned heat - On The Road Again - Southern Outlaws The Ultim[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaXr2vGDQwk]YouTube - Jewel - Stronger Woman[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urdlvw0SSEc]YouTube - Alicia Keys - Fallin'[/ame]


----------



## Meister

The first group to put "Hey Joe" on the charts

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWv03Wgz0PQ]YouTube - The Leaves- Hey Joe[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWuYV-1s4_I]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Trouble[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoJVPCQPyUQ]YouTube - Jewel - I Do[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiH5FZBGo1U]YouTube - Jewel "Good Day"[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onIPiUQw_DQ]YouTube - Uncle Kracker - Follow Me[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgbNymZ7vqY]YouTube - The Muppets: Bohemian Rhapsody[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSD4vsh1zDA]YouTube - Black Eyed Peas - I Gotta Feeling[/ame]


----------



## froggy

www.mercurynews.com/nation-world/ci


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9OSuy4e4HU]YouTube - Kim Carnes "Crazy In the Night"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RulnxJLmBrA]YouTube - One night in bangkok (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5almFxe-dk&feature=related]YouTube - Elvis Costello - I'll Never Fall In Love Again[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Wizard[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Tz66OrF30I&feature=related]YouTube - july morning - uriah heep[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge86vBidnY0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJhWgQxKg4g]YouTube - Junk Food Junkie[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4hv_8TXFWg]YouTube - Eric Clapton - Bell Bottom Blues (Live Video Version)[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6gDeGdQ3rM]YouTube - B. B. King & Eric Clapton - The Thrill Is Gone[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

Vel6377 said:


> YouTube - B. B. King & Eric Clapton - The Thrill Is Gone



Yes! Perfect.


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAG-kX_IlUw]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan Little Wing[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem

A Mini Skirt, Sequins, Bach!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VexO1L0_d2U"]Bach n Roll![/ame]

I just wonder what ol' JC would have to say about this.   Especially the electric violin part.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Bach to Bach Bach.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1z12_Ps-gk]YouTube - Toccata and Fugue in D Minor - Fantasia (1940)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Good Morning all, here is a song for you all to start your day off.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UptNbYNn1Ck]YouTube - The James Gang : Walk Away ( 1971 ) Promo Copy[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kJEoN2NUkc"]YouTube - Murder Potion - Razakel[/ame]
They pulled me outta my room,
Sat me down and started asking.
Why  are you so evil and why do you blasphem?
Because I hate your god and  I'm possessed you see.


----------



## Conspiracist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q78Teqr2T6E]YouTube - Dissection - Where Dead Angels Lie[/ame]


Dissection.... oh yah!


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDy2yi706P0]YouTube - Eagles - Witchy Woman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R044sleOW6I&feature=related]YouTube - Ram Jam - Black Betty 1977[/ame]


----------



## Vel

Terry said:


> Good Morning all, here is a song for you all to start your day off.
> 
> YouTube - The James Gang : Walk Away ( 1971 ) Promo Copy



Good song but this one better describes our morning after last night's ice storm.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKxyoud_c-E]YouTube - Paul Simon Slip Slidin' Away - Live at Abbey Road[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

In honor of Mr Obama's latest addresses.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq5_pEO8a8U]YouTube - THREE DOG NIGHT Liar (Live w / lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFHN0gcMUf0]YouTube - Breaking Benjamin 'I Will Not Bow' Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeI_xlPWfow]YouTube - BLACKFOOT [ HIGHWAY SONG ] AUDIO TRACK[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmbQEQltOwM]YouTube - "Hallelujah" by Rufus Wainwright (Irish performance)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGoBQIhyFFM&feature=PlayList&p=5928A5B8815971E7&index=13&playnext=3&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - John Anderson: Seminole wind[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Breaking Benjamin 'I Will Not Bow' Music Video





> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.



Dammit.


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toHlMD50eYY]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick - Madison Square Garden 1978[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHjaW9sXl7s&feature=PlayList&p=5928A5B8815971E7&index=19&playnext=6&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - Hank Williams Jr. - Family Tradition[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rvLeCMTofE&playnext=5&p=5928A5B8815971E7&index=18&feature=PlayList&playnext_from=PL&ytsession=xG-stbG1u9HjN_gyxPr8QIETpBuJufyw0ZHV-Vq4oHG6UytgMQTnNvfZh9L5wiXl8hcxHDHXFld2rNG4zw_le5l4TippxuNqi-VFiRsIukDt6RJETsZCia8Rq-xuj_idvrLhgU6q2Tv9KeypjkLm1KVRVPP9vTzSBndx4c5bMALmtTZrwSm1A5d4F3M0Ys0rp4oJ-2oGAS3XB_7yLyYmI6NH2rvxggsQKEkYHzAJxk-mgerb3T_F1I7dGkZLUlsjZhqUvuyGbKmWflvOudVorjWgloxh3G9PeebDSvIyWMFnUQ7pLtn0vi17Utn5OOY-fnryuDRHoXinLornoRjkxEM0TlGL2MjD]YouTube - Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Sr.)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dr.House said:


> YouTube - "Hallelujah" by Rufus Wainwright (Irish performance)



Sacrilegious! There is only one true version of that song! And it's not Cohen's either.


THE version:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIF4_Sm-rgQ]YouTube - Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah (Original Studio Version)[/ame]

And he did it again. But I like the studio version better:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz3pfUsjZq8&feature=related]YouTube - Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah (Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

RadiomanATL said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Breaking Benjamin 'I Will Not Bow' Music Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that is a good song


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_a68T89mRM]YouTube - Meatloaf - You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6Khy9A1mT4]YouTube - Two Out of Three Ain't Bad[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6giiYDlqRQs]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Water Song[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

Yah Dis, this one's for you.

You said peeps think you like the bizarre. This is the most bizarre vid I ever seen. It is rated R just as a warning.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k6geVIIy_w]YouTube - Cradle of Filth - From the cradle to enslave (Official Music video)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ley8DN6jrXc]YouTube - Hot Tuna - 8 I see the light[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mXBbVc4Df8]YouTube - Metallica - Fade to Black (1985)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT6vqeL-ysI]YouTube - Metallica - One (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QP-SIW6iKY]YouTube - Enter Sandman - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joEAb_y7ZYA]YouTube - DIMMU BORGIR - Progenies Of The Great Apocalypse EXTREME VERSION[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ih9boKb6Xg&feature=PlayList&p=6EA70175676A8129&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3]YouTube - The Black Dahlia Murder - Nocturnal - Nocturnal[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vRIJ4Epgn8&feature=PlayList&p=6EA70175676A8129&index=4&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - The Black Dahlia Murder - Deathmask Divine - Nocturnal[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

Wait'll you hear this young lady's voice!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4Dn02bR4pg]YouTube - ARCH ENEMY - We Will Rise (OFFICIAL VIDEO)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFVlJAi3Cso]YouTube - Pearl Jam-Black[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCxFTh-XDy8]YouTube - LACUNA COIL - Our Truth (OFFICIAL VIDEO)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Conspiracist said:


> YouTube - LACUNA COIL - Our Truth (OFFICIAL VIDEO)


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axfOKi_iKlE]YouTube - Buckcherry - Crazy Bitch[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZG-VvlErJY]YouTube - Milli Vanilli- Girl, I'm gonna Miss You[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=redY55QrKmE]YouTube - Thousand Foot Krutch - Already Home (Slideshow With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cy2ZUGc2mSs]YouTube - Audioslave - I Am The Highway[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhTgUulWUPI]YouTube - Boney M. ; Ma Baker ( 1977 )[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU0Pu1Y6jqw]YouTube - Steve Miller Band - Abracadabra Video[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak6fZrkjWoA]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - Time for me to fly[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXdFKcETEPg]YouTube - 1996 Nissan commercial "Toys" (Featuring the 300ZX and "Girl, you really got me now")[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQddWwQLyeU]YouTube - Canned Heat - Let's Work Together - ANNOTATED[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> YouTube - 1996 Nissan commercial "Toys" (Featuring the 300ZX and "Girl, you really got me now")



Now that's my kinda toy.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9msXmZEh70s]YouTube - Rest Your Love On Me (Olivia Newton-John & Andy Gibb)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qQWK9AjXyk]YouTube - The Sweet Scape - Gwen Stefani[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwufaDPGgA0]YouTube - Revelation Theory - "Slow Burn" Idol Roc Entertainment[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-PiAgchC-4]YouTube - Alison Krauss & Union Station - The lucky one[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwufaDPGgA0]YouTube - Revelation Theory - "Slow Burn" Idol Roc Entertainment[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WRm3VsmXRE]YouTube - Robert Plant & Alison Krauss- Gone Gone Gone (Done Moved On)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR6pkU-_MK4]YouTube - Cross Canadian Ragweed - 17[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib-QfTcxNHU]YouTube - Supertramp Take A Look At My Girlfriend[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrivjzw0RlI]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins 1979 video[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGDIxcuPT7s]YouTube - Eric Clapton/Change the world[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLKKGHrGMxQ]YouTube - Hendrix plays National Anthem[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGx7VTOoTaI]YouTube - The Mavericks - In Austin - All You Ever Do Is Bring Me Down[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYS732zyYfU]YouTube - Eric Clapton - Cocaine[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

So epic:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA]YouTube - Eric Clapton - Layla[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQvD99aItg&feature=related]YouTube - ben harper and eddie vedder - indifference[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLCy46NWO4s]YouTube - New Orleans Saints WHO DAT NATION THEME - Black & Gold (Who Dat!) - K Gates[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGvp55M5f90]YouTube - Team Death - All Your Lies OFFICIAL Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soioqrYorq4]YouTube - FLEETWOOD MAC GYPSY[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPHe7ugRB7w]YouTube - The Accused - Martha Splatterhead(Re-Recorded)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZctjBM16dAc&feature=related]YouTube - wonderfull tonight - eric clapton[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcawnRIyeok[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNJLrLS6VG0]YouTube - Burt Bacharach/Elvis Costello- I'll Never Fall in Love Again[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14qTXRkAKr8]YouTube - All Along The Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix (studio version)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Dogbert said:


> YouTube - All Along The Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix (studio version)



Here ya go Doggie, since you are so close to Boston. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDwlGbEcJ6Y]YouTube - Flogging Molly - "Drunken Lullabies" Side One Dummy[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtCAhb5QGSo&feature=related]YouTube - Dropkick Murphys - "I'm Shipping Up to Boston" (Hooligans...[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> Here ya go Doggie, since you are so close to Boston.
> YouTube - Flogging Molly - "Drunken Lullabies" Side One Dummy



 I was going to post Shipping Up but you did.

I'll settle for this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcsVPis1iNs]YouTube - Boston- More Than A Feeling[/ame]


----------



## lhpjeff

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNxMXDIzSCI]YouTube - George Jones - It's Finally Friday[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lh5_Wdd80lE]YouTube - Third Eye Blind - Semi Charmed Life[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdVVLbe1rfY]YouTube - Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs -Little Red Riding Hood[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHF558u6Q_8]YouTube - SAM THE SHAM AND THE PHARAOS[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD6LKzhQcDc]YouTube - The Surfaris - Surfer Joe (long version)[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

Luissa said:


> YouTube - Dropkick Murphys - "I'm Shipping Up to Boston" (Hooligans...



I bet you ARE!


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q4LvXZNOuI&feature=PlayList&p=78EB8FBDAC0F616F&index=4]YouTube - Traffic - John Barleycorn[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ib9I7vW0Ko&feature=PlayList&p=78EB8FBDAC0F616F&index=5]YouTube - BLIND FAITH "Can't Find My Way Home" Purple Rocks Vintage[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDXu61ZXgWE]YouTube - Blind Faith - Well Alright[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDXu61ZXgWE]YouTube - Blind Faith - Well Alright[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Coyote said:


> YouTube - Blind Faith - Well Alright



great minds think alike.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPJL96fbV5Q&feature=related]YouTube - Cream-Sunshine of Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Meister said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Blind Faith - Well Alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great minds think alike.
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fBhheBjQ2I]YouTube - Shelter from the storm[/ame]

I came in from the wilderness a creature void of form
"Come in" she said
"I'll give you shelter from the storm".


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG4ndbhOkpI]YouTube - Leonard Cohen - The Partisan[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_nwbTeIN4Y]YouTube - Traffic - Dear Mr. Fantasy[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx6S6zW0fE0&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic - Rainmaker[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dteHoydD8es]YouTube - Bob marley - no woman no cry[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

Let's Tango!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipb_zD9VN4Q]YouTube - Bajofondo Pa Bailar[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/py3w5fttedA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/py3w5fttedA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRGF89N8I7U&feature=fvw]YouTube - Traffic - Steve Winwood - Give Me Some Loving[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

I can spend hours in this thread finding material not already on my iPod...lol

Thank you all!!!


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA]YouTube - John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WJhcEnBM70&feature=related]YouTube - Legends of Rock and Roll - All Star Jam[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDg4kUs6O3k]YouTube - Counting Crows - Round Here (Pinkpop 2008)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39mUEE3_xS8]YouTube - Gin Blossoms - Until I Fall Away[/ame]


----------



## jillian

Dr.House said:


> Let's Tango!
> 
> 
> YouTube - Bajofondo Pa Bailar


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPoTGyWT0Cg]YouTube - Bill Withers - Lean On Me [with lyrics][/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Could only find live versions of this song.  Last.fm it to hear to studio version, although this live version isn't bad.  Love, love, love Collective Soul.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L3lq2rNH4k]YouTube - Collective Soul Home_14 Gel[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv4Wpychxh8]YouTube - Kathy Mattea with Dougie MacLean - Ready For The Storm[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Coyote said:


> YouTube - Shelter from the storm
> 
> I came in from the wilderness a creature void of form
> "Come in" she said
> "I'll give you shelter from the storm".



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8N6lrDiKuI]YouTube - Rodney Crowell & Emmylou Harris - Shelter From The Storm[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvf8Sfj22OM]YouTube - Amy Macdonald Mr Rock N Roll[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZeK8oahmm0]YouTube - Amy MacDonald - Run[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boPAgl8WG1A]YouTube - Something in your mouth - Nickelback[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHK6CrNJTQw]YouTube - Trace Adkins - Ladies Love Country Boys[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVsrV4P-lL0]YouTube - Mark O'Connor, Vince Gill, Ricky Skaggs and Steve Wariner - Restless[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dybRBPX4njo]YouTube - Gangster of Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw9CzSSk218]YouTube - Radar Love - Golden Earring[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mj3I0YKplnI]YouTube - Delbert McClinton Sending Me Angels[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi7HOBQaifY]YouTube - You and I Both-Jason Mraz --lyrics--[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOsVohtbgxc]YouTube - Romancing The Stone - Eddy Grant (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

This explains everything!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIb6AZdTr-A]YouTube - Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0ZicY7Oqmg&feature=related]YouTube - I Love Rock 'n Roll- Joan Jett and the Blackhearts[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCrnpJTJiuU]YouTube - barry maguire eve of destruction[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDZyG0KJqik]YouTube - LITTLE RIVER BAND - It's A Long Way There (Full Version)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk]YouTube - Cool Change Little River Band[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHacDYj8KZM]YouTube - If I Had $1,000,000 - Barenaked Ladies [BEST ONE][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wid5KRbTH8]YouTube - Little River Band - Reminiscing LIVE[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5LtKwOD8GU]YouTube - The Turtles Happy Together[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKipMUbXPKo]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Great day to be alive (live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCqFr6sF0jo]YouTube - Michael Bublé - "Save The Last Dance For Me" Music Video[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsbPVlFcmDs]YouTube - The Who ~ Teenage Wasteland / Baba O Reily (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2TNYyXdZjI]YouTube - Reach Out I'll Be There The Four Tops 1966[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jek6iP6AuAQ]YouTube - cat stevens[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLOpyx2bdQA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPr_WQm0-UY&feature=related]YouTube - cat stevens - Where Do The Children Play - Tea For The Tille[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y__hGIzJpGY]YouTube - Nickelback - If Today Was Your Last Day - Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Old School Hip Hop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ChjLMbXVrU]YouTube - Grandmaster Flash - White Lines (Don't Do It) (1983) Original[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Listening to the Who now.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4oO_I0p3Xk]YouTube - The Who You Better You Bet[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AtaZ_NU_tU]YouTube - Brad Paisley Then[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tiPndMqxLQ]YouTube - Brad Paisley - Ticks[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2FvK54LWCg"]YouTube - Slayer - In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bQZ6l_cq5Y[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UWRypqz5-o"]YouTube - Steppenwolf - Born to be wild 1969[/ame]

Hmmm?, "Heavy metal thunder". I wonder if that is where the term "heavy metal" comes from?!


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jp3de50_d8]YouTube - Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water (Live, 1973)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZSnAkQc4c]YouTube - Deep Purple - Highway Star[Original Live][/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fzt-Hh51ATA]YouTube - Shameless Garth Brooks[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJEHhEuMbjI]YouTube - The RIver ~with lyrics~[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCOLL8ZRddk]YouTube - kevin fowler a hard man to love with lyrics on screen[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dXLC1butGc]YouTube - Big & Rich - Holy Water (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKorl7Ouht0]YouTube - Journey - Faithfully[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1sjOg8TFYw]YouTube - Back Home Again[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4hsC0nRvZM&feature=related]YouTube - John Denver - Leaving on a Jet Plane[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-pfO4GbIEo]YouTube - Gato Barbieri Straight Into The Sunrise[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Coyote said:


> YouTube - Big & Rich - Holy Water (Video)



Somebody put it back up. 

I'm out of rep right now. I'll send some your way when I can, Coyote.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THdOWdzzNJI]YouTube - Big & Rich - Between Raising Hell And Amazing Grace (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

*Today is the anniversary for the day the music died.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6uEjifqTaI]YouTube - Don McLean: American Pie[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x9PPtPmoy4]YouTube - Buddy Holly - True Love Ways[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMcHbh6HBDk]YouTube - Ritchie Valens-Donna[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NMklxiE6xw]YouTube - WHITE LIGHTNING The Big Bopper 1959 (Originalversion of the famous George Jones song !) Rockabilly[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TbHIhEP53U]YouTube - Big & Rich - Lost In This Moment (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozpdBvB0hek]YouTube - Big & Rich - 8th Of November (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpUYjpKg9KY]YouTube - Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrS-Jblvs8c]YouTube - limp bizkit - behind blue eyes lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0DuoLDA3no]YouTube - Nickelback - Flat On the Floor[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPopabSAtOM]YouTube - Demon Hunter - "One Thousand Apologies"[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GSWc3S3FY0]YouTube - Nickelback - Feelin' Way Too Damn Good[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7BRt3IoxvI]YouTube - Paul Anka - Eso Beso[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNEsRbnEGXc]YouTube - JAY AND THE AMERICANS - "THERE GOES MY BABY"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=METsM4oZcd8]YouTube - JAY AND THE AMERICANS - "SINCE I DON'T HAVE YOU"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_sfny5nqjg]YouTube - Everly Brothers- Let it be me (with lyrics )[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uKUH6joeEs]YouTube - Everly Brothers- All I Have To Do Is Dream (with lyrics )[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNYdcwunG7g]YouTube - Dion & The Belmonts - A teenager in love[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwuL3Up_mpg]YouTube - Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons "Rag Doll" 1964[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2ZF9IuHlB0]YouTube - New! Belinda Carlisle - Circle In The Sand with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_ZwD60T1GM]YouTube - Belinda Carlisle -- Do You Feel Like I Feel?[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDnBl6Yk_4M]YouTube - Dire Straits - Skate Away[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_I4wtNPv5w]YouTube - Hall & Oates You Make My Dreams Come True[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMyCa35_mOg]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - The Waiting[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbnooHNIyQI&feature=related]YouTube - BoDeans-Closer To Free (2/21/09)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79ABz4m4lJI]YouTube - Al Stewart - The Year Of The Cat[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_9k5ppOL7E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUQZw3wfro]YouTube - America Sister Golden Hair[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwUTx0A5guY]YouTube - Gypsy - Early Take - Fleetwood Mac - Stevie Nicks HQ[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXZcJojTucg]YouTube - Alice Cooper - I'm Eighteen[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aowSGxim_O8]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Mary Jane's Last Dance[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTAhZKP5wCY"]YouTube - Tom Petty - You Got Lucky[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa3P_Dru-qs]YouTube - Breakdown Tom Petty "live"[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHvftcuqx6I]YouTube - BoDeans "Good Things" 4/17/09[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Wonder who'll be the first to post on page 1000?   [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lZYAaQoks8]YouTube - First Cut is the Deepest - by Rod Stewart[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr9vKWLgZzo]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt - You're No Good[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlZ7mTL4jRY]YouTube - KISS - Beth[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs6LfHXOSxU]YouTube - Bad Company - Silver Blue & Gold + Run with the Pack[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiUCE7w0_d4]YouTube - Foghat - I Just Want to Make Love to You Live 1978[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWYz-CYv2Zg]YouTube - Rod Stewart-Baby Jane[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maWusAx2vzQ]YouTube - Rod Stewart - Infatuation (1984) HQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9mlwcAmEpo]YouTube - David Bowie: DJ[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJFqzWfGWEg]YouTube - 'Cept You and Me Babe[/ame]

half the people you see these days are talking on cell phones
driving off the road & bumping into doors
people used to spend quite a bit of time alone
i guess nobody's lonely anymore
'cept you & me babe  'cept you & me


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLzDYXVtePE]YouTube - Young Americans By David Bowie[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rky1XdRnHYI]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt- Carmelita[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AofzLsvTsM0]YouTube - Billy Idol - White Wedding[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AWbT5_XGCw]YouTube - The Proclaimers-Im Gonna Be 500 Miles[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFPgCp3rCdU]YouTube - Gary Jules / Mad World (28,06,42,12)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVYxKRXDT2I]YouTube - The Chi-lites "Have you seen her"[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgT1AidzRWM&feature=channel]YouTube - Eminem - Beautiful[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wYNFfgrXTI&feature=channel]YouTube - Eminem - When I'm Gone[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f-DzVEO7fU]YouTube - Jason Mraz -The Remedy (I Won't Worry)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4hGSR5njZE]YouTube - The Gourds - Gin and Juice[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> YouTube - The Gourds - Gin and Juice



Hilarious. 

I still prefer the original though. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6TUhx2wX0M]YouTube - Snoop Dogg - Gin & Juice (Uncensored)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Dogbert said:


> YouTube - Jason Mraz -The Remedy (I Won't Worry)



Jason Mraz is actually pretty good in concert!
And here ya go Rog!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYhrYHmUPn0&feature=related]YouTube - Jason Mraz -I'm Yours (live)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> Jason Mraz is actually pretty good in concert!
> And here ya go Rog!
> YouTube - Jason Mraz -I'm Yours (live)



He comes out with some great hits every so often. I was just listening to that one too.


----------



## Luissa

He can't beat this!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ltAGuuru7Q]YouTube - Israel Kamakawiwo'Ole 'IZ' 'Somewhere Over The Rainbow' HQ[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPJeD6DvQ94&feature=related]YouTube - Wind Beneath My Wings - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> He can't beat this!
> YouTube - Israel Kamakawiwo'Ole 'IZ' 'Somewhere Over The Rainbow' HQ



Ah IZ. What a shame how young he died.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlTks-6eo_M&feature=related]YouTube - Mona Lisa (Hawaiian Style) - IZ (Israel Kamakawiwo'ole)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qumgXG0P1YQ]YouTube - Steve Miller Band - Winter Time[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO2qO9FaIWU]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Good Times Bad Times[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjCIhV0QEPc]YouTube - Meat Loaf - It's All Coming Back to Me Now (feat. Marion Raven)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RjqcTsxx-8]YouTube - The Band, Ophelia[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7OYJ9Y17Qk]YouTube - Steve Miller Band - Living in the USA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVYxKRXDT2I]YouTube - The Chi-lites "Have you seen her"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odcJ-vS22rI]YouTube - Mister Sandman - The Chordettes[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5fsqYctXgM]YouTube - Bill Haley - Rock Around The Clock (1956)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooJQbzyp-Mg]YouTube - Murmaids - Popsicles and Icicles - 45 rpm[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj9fofFGXKc]YouTube - Manfred Mann - Do Wah Diddy (1964)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI]YouTube - Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeX9zoWSut8]YouTube - Gerardo - Rico Suave[/ame]



peace...


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRA0gTcPaio]YouTube - Queen - Under Pressure [ High Definition ][/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uO2R7nONJA]YouTube - Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C86oH5RwyJg]YouTube - The Animals House Of The Rising Sun[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hCiaNKJslU]YouTube - The Animals-Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PErUiAyVoGc]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Crumblin' Down[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur30bn_3G58&feature=related]YouTube - Eric Burdon and The Animals - When I Was Young (1967) HD & HQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CVLVaBECuc]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Small Town[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9Iy2Jw4DVk]YouTube - John Mellencamp Rain On The Scarecrow[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXhaWtRBwdg]YouTube - John Mellencamp John Fogerty Live Green River Indiana 2005[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSDh94eQTAk]YouTube - Sister Sledge - We are family (Live '79)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdpb-GSF5_s]YouTube - Wet Willie - Weekend[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djimC_CYpNk]YouTube - 2Pac - Dear Mama (In Loving Memory)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RmKBFND9SY]YouTube - SLY & The Family Stone -- It's a Family Affair[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-336qHRGv1M&feature=related]YouTube - EVERYDAY PEOPLE/SLY & FAM STONE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQ5YuyoWyRg]YouTube - Sly & The Family Stone - "Dance To The Music"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_oSCgnamAY]YouTube - Martina McBride My Baby loves me just the way that I am[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMA-L08cIio]YouTube - By the time I get to Phoenix - Glen Campbell[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luobOzreRq4]YouTube - INXS - Devil inside[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr3Qgbk-gBQ]YouTube - Pink Floyd Money Original Video 1974[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Duq5QDp6KqE]YouTube - Wizzard - Rock 'n' Roll Winter (Loony's Tune)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUhtTA_3Et4]YouTube - Through the Fire (Top Gun)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwBbMXYDsXw]YouTube - Footloose - Original Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct6XmOAK364]YouTube - 02 I Will Be There[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1xiFRccd88&feature=related]YouTube - Lionel Richie - Truly[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLsw668PVyY]YouTube - Slade- Cum On Feel The Noize[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gPulu85q04]YouTube - Slade - Mama weer all crazee now[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHoPYLQvnQM]YouTube - Slade- Run Runaway[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QlsqyxUkro]YouTube - Slade - Look Wot You Dun (1971)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI3ELrs9GCA]YouTube - Slade - Oh la la in La[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7pCZNYxkoQ]YouTube - Slade - Wild winds are blowing[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ2jKGMfpeg]YouTube - Slade - Little Sheila[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iu4NcgQZucE&feature=related]YouTube - Paula Abdul - Straight Up[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbknGnZXHUk&feature=related]YouTube - Paula Abdul - Opposites Attract[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DodG8IcnOZk&feature=PlayList&p=8DE1BD17A7A86776&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3]YouTube - The White Stripes-The Denial Twist[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MVddzc-5Js]YouTube - Debbie Harry - My Last Date with You[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucJ2Be-Qjak]YouTube - Blondie - Nothing Is Real but the Girl 1999[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pp0EX52vwg]YouTube - DEBORAH HARRY : dont be cruel[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re6-X23-VJI]YouTube - JOAN JETT AND DEBORAH HARRY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XELpxApT8Kc]YouTube - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts - Do You Wanna Touch Me[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW_HCdU-qEY]YouTube - Joan Jett - Cherry bomb[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqZhM75aGMg]YouTube - Looking Out My Back Door - Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH3Q_CZy968]YouTube - Blondie-Call Me[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcxNLQYvrbg]YouTube - Fame I'm gonna live forever lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLvlwY35Kw8]YouTube - The Good The Bad And The Ugly (18/18)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2w5kffJnq8&feature=PlayList&p=A6F7DC2BACA573C2&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - ccr bad moon rising[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eodq28LrBGM]YouTube - FORTUNE TELLER (1966) by the Throb[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS4OxoebcSQ]YouTube - Cotton fields, Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]

...it was down in Lousiana just a mile from Texarkana
in them old cottonfields back home..


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJAjOlp4Tas]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Down on the corner 1969[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_JIg9NB47M]YouTube - Weird Al Yankovic - I Lost On Jeopardy[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFqddXbhTZQ]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival -long as i can see the light[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

hmm...is there a limit on "thanks" like there is on rep?  I wanted to thank Froggy for Weird Al...but it won't let me...


Nice choice Froggy


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> hmm...is there a limit on "thanks" like there is on rep?  I wanted to thank Froggy for Weird Al...but it won't let me...
> 
> 
> Nice choice Froggy



I know the feeling i've been put on hold.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgnaavPxSmk]YouTube - Bobby Bare - 500 miles[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbg2wkVDWTs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5uyUMQG2Es]YouTube - John Fogerty "The Old Man Down The Road"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r41U_T7pQjQ]YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - One More Minute[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWhsuqFj8kU]YouTube - Weird Al Yankovic "Dog Eat Dog"[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdKjEHfHINQ]YouTube - Simon and Garfunkel The Boxer (Original)[/ame]


I have squandered my resistance 
For a pocket full of mumbles such are promises 
All lies and jests 
Still a man hears what he wants to hear 
And disregards the rest


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq7mpPH_iCY]YouTube - Weird Al Yankovic - Smells like Nirvana Live (Best Quality)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> YouTube - Simon and Garfunkel The Boxer (Original)
> 
> 
> I have squandered my resistance
> For a pocket full of mumbles such are promises
> All lies and jests
> Still a man hears what he wants to hear
> And disregards the rest



Great classic.


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkqAEjZfVv8&feature=related]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project - Damned If I Do[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-3vMVzjEpI]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project - If I Could Change Your Mind & Old And Wise - EVE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPLfDBcu_U0]YouTube - Seals & Crofts - Summer Breeze Live 1973 Midnight Special[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp3Xy2q6TBI&NR=1&feature=fvwp]YouTube - Bonnie Tyler - It's a heartache[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwRYZz0K1Dk]YouTube - frank's 2000" TV song "weird al yankovic"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RLCWxgDsoY]YouTube - Weird Al - Achy Breaky Song[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10ZGH0Oy7EM]YouTube - Weird Al Yankovik's"Adicted to Spuds"[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Simon and Garfunkel The Boxer (Original)
> 
> 
> I have squandered my resistance
> For a pocket full of mumbles such are promises
> All lies and jests
> Still a man hears what he wants to hear
> And disregards the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great classic.
Click to expand...


S&G put poetry to music to harmony in a way rarely matched today....at least, I think so but I'm a hopeless romantic!


----------



## paperview

A beautiful song by a beautiful woman:

*sigh*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzcasalpLJw&feature=related]YouTube - Vienna Teng - Homecoming (Walter's Song)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssT7NkDDsC0]YouTube - Weird Al - Everything You Know Is Wrong - Original Quality[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPR-Tf5k9WU]YouTube - Bobby Darin - If I Were A Carpenter[/ame]


Save my love through loneliness,
Save my love for sorrow,
I'm given you my onliness,
Come give your tomorrow.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OK1HRqP-fg]YouTube - Alice in Chains - Check My Brain[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQBT89MFnS8]YouTube - Phil Collins - Sussudio[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1kDmnHyOBg]YouTube - Phil Collins: Easy Lover[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk97BW5bwiA]YouTube - World of Confusion[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dimASX52avY]YouTube - Bobby Darin - Dream Lover [1959][/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNuw5b5jo-Y&feature=related]YouTube - Drought by Vienna Teng[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRv4S0BPMik]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel -- Flowers Never Bend With the Rainfall[/ame]

The mirror on my wall 
Casts an image dark and small 
But I'm not sure at all it's my reflection. 
I am blinded by the light 
Of God and truth and right 
And I wander in the night without direction.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO9Ild2cvdg&NR=1]YouTube - April Come She Will--Simon & Garfunkel[/ame]

When I listen to this song, I think of Highschool summers, with my girl friend....listening to albums on vinyl covered portable record players....popping jiffypop popcorn and playing poker with m&m's....


a long time ago


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuG35Tbrtbw]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel El Condor Pasa[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I stand alone without beliefs...
the only truth I know is you


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q60YKfPKdjQ]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel- Kathy's Song[/ame]

I know that I am like the rain
there but for the grace of you go I....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G860hkE0Tc&feature=related]YouTube - Kathy's Song(Full Version)-Live by Eva Cassidy[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULjCSK0oOlI]YouTube - Paul Simon - You Can Call Me Al[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OafqYNCzq5U]YouTube - Paul Simon: Diamonds on the soles of her shoes /zimbabwe[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


> YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel El Condor Pasa



Lovely Froggy


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3FkaN0HQgs]YouTube - The Garden Song[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel El Condor Pasa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Froggy
Click to expand...


One of my favs.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZyu7KyD9ew]YouTube - John Denver - Back Home Again[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4rG5nB7wB0]YouTube - Burl Ives - Big Rock Candy Mountain[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN2MZQkttkI]YouTube - Burl Ives - A Little Bitty Tear[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzY5gYicbKY]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Patterns[/ame]

From the moment of my birth 
To the instant of my death, 
There are patterns I must follow 
Just as I must breathe each breath. 
Like a rat in a maze 
The path before me lies, 
And the pattern never alters 
Until the rat dies.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LBmUwi6mEo]YouTube - The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JEnXWK5-HU]YouTube - John Sebastian - "She's a Lady"[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


> YouTube - Burl Ives - Big Rock Candy Mountain



You are a man after my own heart...I grew up on Burl Ives...still have his records in "vinyl"...I tried to find Lydia the Tatood Lady on youtube but no luck.

You rock Froggy!


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Patterns
> 
> From the moment of my birth
> To the instant of my death,
> There are patterns I must follow
> Just as I must breathe each breath.
> Like a rat in a maze
> The path before me lies,
> And the pattern never alters
> Until the rat dies.



Simon & Garfunkel Confirm Sole 2010 U.S. Gig at New Orleans Jazz Festival


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ctb-SrwL884&feature=relatedHave]YouTube - Ralph McTell Streets of London[/ame] 

have you seen the old girl 
Who walks the streets of London 
Dirt in her hair and her clothes in rags? 
She's no time for talking, 
She just keeps right on walking 
Carrying her home in two carrier bags....


...And have you seen the old man 
Outside the seaman's mission 
Memory fading with 
The medal ribbons that he wears. 
In our winter city, 
The rain cries a little pity 
For one more forgotten hero 
And a world that doesn't care...


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Burl Ives - Big Rock Candy Mountain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a man after my own heart...I grew up on Burl Ives...still have his records in "vinyl"...I tried to find Lydia the Tatood Lady on youtube but no luck.
> 
> You rock Froggy!
Click to expand...


I've got a few of his movies also good actor.


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTiyLuZOs1A]YouTube - Paul Simon - 50 ways to leave your lover[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMTPHa7HWGs]YouTube - Last Kiss - J Frank Wilson and the Cavaliers[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rQJ6KQjDG0]YouTube - Jim Croce - Lovers Cross - BBC[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNMUdV5IzAc]YouTube - Michael Hedges - Woman Of The World[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMwhl4IrPNc]YouTube - Pants On The Ground American Idol[/ame]

Gotta love Mr. Platt!


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bA1j8quV64]YouTube - Jim Croce -These Dreams[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcqauC49Xmc]YouTube - Jim Croce - I Got a Name (1973)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyzI323zFrs]YouTube - Burl Ives--Noah Found Grace In The Eyes of the Lord[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKUAo0bINhc]YouTube - Man Without a Star[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I have to admit, the Streets of London hits close to the heart for me.  I have a brother that, but for the grace of God and family could easily be on the streets.  I walk at lunch time, on our local rails-to-trails and there is a part where a number of homeless people hang out.  I often pass a homeless man, an older man and his chihuahua (who, for a chihuahua, is so damn friendly!) - and I can see, every time, the strong bond between this man and this little dog.  They have each other...and I imagine, the dog means so very much to that one man, who for whatever reason, has nothing else to love.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFcXimZ-9gc]YouTube - A Marshmallow World by Dean Martin[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> I have to admit, the Streets of London hits close to the heart for me.  I have a brother that, but for the grace of God and family could easily be on the streets.  I walk at lunch time, on our local rails-to-trails and there is a part where a number of homeless people hang out.  I often pass a man, an older man and his chihuahua (who, for a chihuahua, is so damn friendly!) - and I can see, every time, the strong bond between this man and this little dog.  They have each other...and I imagine, the dog means so very much to that one man, who for whatever reason, has nothing else to love.



Sad isn't, my brother was like that, traveled everywhere and never settled down. He passed away the first of this year.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS6-b7CONDI]YouTube - Thats amore Dean Martin[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQqdlGwdyYI]YouTube - Willie Nelson - Sweet Memories - New Album 2007[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE3kKUEY5WU&feature=PlayList&p=4FE9F28394EC4065&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Paul Simon - American Tune (1975)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5VDONGuzlU]YouTube - Willie Nelson & Ray Charles - Seven Spanish Angels - !984[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU_yu076k_Y&feature=related]YouTube - Jamaica Farewell by Harry Belafonte[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1JawSJJggE]YouTube - Chumbawamba - We Don't Go to God's House Anymore[/ame]


                           Driving on the bypass to Damascus 
I saw a preacher trying to hitch a ride 
With a pair of broken wings 
And a suitcase full of sins 
He gathered up his dreams and jumped inside 
Pulling Malatesta from his suitcase 
He lifted up his voice and began to sing 
'My songs of desperation lead to action... 
And this is where the serious fun begins.' 
We don't go to God's house anymore 
Saw the light and walked right out the door 
We don't go to God's house 
It's more fun in the dog house 
We don't go to God's house anymore 
Well driving on, I tasted sweet salvation 
As we sung away the pulpit and the past 
The preacherman and me 
We sang such harmonies 
The highway of my life went by so fast 
The preacher, he got off at the crossroads 
He said, 'This is where I end, and you begin' 
He left behind the wings and the Malatesta 
And the memory of the songs we both did sing 
We don't go to God's house anymore 
Saw the light and walked right out the door 
We don't go to God's house 
It's more fun in the doghouse 
We don't go to God's house anymore


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrLk4vdY28Q]YouTube - Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_sl4r0eGVY[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnA7AyOuyc4]YouTube - Lost Cause - Beck[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWdG8NoFXY0]YouTube - U2 - One[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRZ-jLOrFfk]YouTube - Official 'Parlez-Vous Francais?' clip - Art vs Science[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7fD42cErGs]YouTube - Byrds Jamaica Say You Will[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS26BR1LECM]YouTube - David Gray - As I'm Leaving Live in Luzern[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyG1FG3H6rY&feature=fvst]YouTube - Jason Derulo - In My Head [Official Video][/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kD9CrZODlNA]YouTube - Dave Matthews Band - You & Me[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVaLE4TTbwI]YouTube - Rock On - David Essex - 1973[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfwFpRnOeGg]YouTube - The Zombies - Time of the Season (HD) (MolotovTV)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kjp0EhQCFM0]YouTube - The Zombies - She's Not There[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La-9bHte8R8]YouTube - She's Not There - Santana[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSwqHz916Jc]YouTube - I'd done alot of things different[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvLd8FgDBMw]YouTube - Ricky Lee Jones - Rainbow sleeves (written by Tom Waits)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp9dc9im3-M&feature=related]YouTube - John Lennon - Watching The Wheels[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftcTZSIZ-ts]YouTube - The Box Tops - The Letter 1967[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irp8CNj9qBI]YouTube - Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iikKzQwgBJc]YouTube - Queen-We Will Rock You[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNQRfBAzSzo]YouTube - Queen - Another One Bites The Dust[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7qCihGcxEs&NR=1]YouTube - BUDDY HOLLY & THE PICKS - WELL ALRIGHT[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sogKUx_q7ig&feature=related]YouTube - Queen we are the champions[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lLs2dC9NaE]YouTube - John Lennon - Jealous Guy[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7NoOhmVMac]YouTube - The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever (High quality)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nY0SRsAeaw]YouTube - The Beatles;A Day In The Life[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O7PnvVgQvA]YouTube - The Beatles - Don't Let Me Down (1969)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMk_K9t2EPk&feature=related]YouTube - U2 & BB King - When Love Comes To Town[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGPG_Y-_BZI]YouTube - Duane Eddy - Rebel-rouser[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj76br_aLdQ]YouTube - nat king cole[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kzeCjluvxU]YouTube - We'll Sing In The Sunshine- Gale Garnett- 1964[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2qWcSjM-gA]YouTube - Patches - Clarence Carter[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnj867m0ZwY]YouTube - Clarence Carter sings Slip Away at live concert[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq0T6ZeIs7U]YouTube - Leonard Cohen Suzanne[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LANwIgpha7k]YouTube - The 5th Dimension - Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZtQh5EIgWQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles - Here comes the sun[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfbOHebiBgw]YouTube - NEIL DIAMOND - I AM...I SAID - BBC CONCERT[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5IVuN1N6-Y]YouTube - Love the One You're With[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ufn_pUVzZBg]YouTube - after the goldrush 1978[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgPndiHr_dk]YouTube - Dismantled - Start digging[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Ok not a good video but my old friends when I lived in texas, I still listen to all their cd's weekly. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJNhdXM7x6w]YouTube - Podunk - Rollon - Sidecar Pub - 10/14/2006[/ame]

Play on Jason!


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edbFVGrTG-c]YouTube - Handbags & the Gladrags - Rod Stewart[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaJAxdGeZ4E]YouTube - Concrete Blonde - Everybody Knows[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Nice pic, Fitnah


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_028PTXYBU4]YouTube - Emilie Autumn - By the Sword[/ame]


----------



## froggy

goldcatt said:


> YouTube - Duane Eddy - Rebel-rouser



I'd give you some rep, but due to cut backs i'm a little short


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjG7_wt7dIc]YouTube - Matt Nathanson - Come On Get Higher (LYRICS)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUrc1n546mU]YouTube - The Man Who Can't Be Moved[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM-QsTqPpNE]YouTube - Jay & The Americans - Come A Little Bit Closer[/ame]


----------



## xsited1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT-SFgkVlno]YouTube - Steve Winwood, Eric Clapton - Can't Find My Way Home[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx4PsxUvMqY]YouTube - Rake - Townes Van Zandt[/ame]



I used to wake and run with the moon
I lived like a rake and a young man
I covered my lovers with flowers and wounds
My laughter the devil would frighten
The sun she would come and beat me back down
But every cruel day had it&#8217;s nightfall
I&#8217;d welcome the stars with wine and guitars
Full of fire and forgetful

My body was sharp the dark air clean
And outrage my joyful companion
Whisperin&#8217; women how sweet did they seem
Kneelin&#8217; for me to command them
And time was like water but I was the sea
I&#8217;d have never noticed it passin&#8217;
Except for the turnin&#8217; of night into day
And the turnin&#8217; of day into cursin&#8217;



Poetry to music to feeling - Towns' music is like stirring a dark pool of water, and watching old leaves rise up, a memory of summer...can't get enough of it


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW4XgQvcDsQ&feature=related]YouTube - Townes Van Zandt - Our Mother The Mountain[/ame]


She throws herself out to the black of the nightfall
She's parted her lips
But she makes not a sound
I fly down the stairway, and I run to the garden
No trace of my true love
Is there to be found


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-42ZFa2nuxs]YouTube - The Beatles - Lady Madonna (1968)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YUuyzQDmjY]YouTube - AC/DC - Big Balls[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7NoOhmVMac]YouTube - The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever (High quality)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKHgVN7Bjww]YouTube - The Beatles - Revolution[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhOKhJaM1QE]YouTube - Just Dropped In - Kenny Rogers & The First Edition[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jknynk5vny8]YouTube - GOD - John Lennon[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjuVvluaPEI]YouTube - The Big Lebowski The Dudes Song[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fAPEUWowEc]YouTube - meatloaf-you took the words right out of my mouth[/ame]

Will you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TehFZ38kt6o]YouTube - Thin Lizzy-Whiskey in the jar[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FmPhJkdTwU]YouTube - Thin Lizzy- The boys are back in town[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4MFxcFofkY]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Bat Out Of Hell (From "Bat Out Of Hell - Original Tour")[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHA3EZHvSWg]YouTube - Thin Lizzy - Dancing in the Moonlight[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> YouTube - Meat Loaf - Bat Out Of Hell (From "Bat Out Of Hell - Original Tour")



We've been stripped of our thanks button.


----------



## Care4all

elvis said:


> YouTube - GOD - John Lennon


WOW!  i don't think I ever heard that song before and cosell announcing his death made me cry....

I knew this was his sentiment....

was this a song he wrote for the Beatles or for the world, when they split?


----------



## elvis

Care4all said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - GOD - John Lennon
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  i don't think I ever heard that song before and cosell announcing his death made me cry....
> 
> I knew this was his sentiment....
> 
> was this a song he wrote for the Beatles or for the world, when they split?
Click to expand...


it's from Plastic Ono Band, his first album after the breakup.  one of the best albums ever made. check it out.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhL7nfYGVis]YouTube - The Four Tops - AIN'T NO WOMAN LIKE THE ONE I GOT[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbJtm5QpI78]YouTube - The Manhattans - Kiss And Say Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMvbw5OhKBU]YouTube - Axe Shower Gel: Falling Through the Floor[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVTN5o9Kgu8]YouTube - Sexual Healing[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltRwmgYEUr8]YouTube - My Girl[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7B5jXYRy3Q]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Some Kind of Wonderful[/ame]

whoo hoo!  go grand funk!  anyone wanna dance?


----------



## Care4all

then, there is always old faithful for me...they ALWAYS are what I play when i got housework to do....this one gets me going...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwcJ5WQSamQ]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Travellin' Band[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4fWN6VvgKQ[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUbMWtUyIIE&feature=related]YouTube - somebody to love-jefferson airplane[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HohpvGeLw70]YouTube - Rupert Holmes - Escape / The Pina Colada Song (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGxUtvaC9LM]YouTube - Lita Ford & Ozzy Osborne_ Close Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBnBNZO3VSc]YouTube - The Blues / Image Classic Video Of Their 1970 Hit-Ride Captain Ride (((Stereo)))[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVgMzKMgNxw&feature=related]YouTube - The Doobie Brothers Listen to the Music ~With Lyrics~[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0&NR=1]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Black Water (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTCyO9MpGUM&feature=related]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - China Grove 1973[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QgKrzdaDQMw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QgKrzdaDQMw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYUJ1f9XL4w]YouTube - Depeche Mode Higher Love[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDpVS7D9AJs]YouTube - The Road to Shamballa | music by Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68i4tMmv9F4&feature=related]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Black & White[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIK5F4zRN0Y&feature=related]YouTube - ACE How long 1974[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0zduRJCYQQ&feature=PlayList&p=F959BD392D933B28&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=32]YouTube - Bill Staines[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtXs7osFuQs&feature=PlayList&p=F274569F218CC65A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=40]YouTube - Roseville Fair - Liam Clancy [21/27][/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmmPFrkuPq0]YouTube - The Moody Blues - Your Wildest Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utP1mGoutQ&NR=1]YouTube - Dolly Parton - I will always love you[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4q5GEaqg6I]YouTube - Bee Gees - More than a woman[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG-CQKrFkiY]YouTube - Mötley Crüe - Angela[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4q5GEaqg6I]YouTube - Bee Gees - More than a woman[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7gJPy-uQ5o]YouTube - American Honey by Lady Antebellum lyrics[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk57tQmRw70]YouTube - Leonard Nimoy - Ruby, Don't Take Your Love To Town[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5LX16zia2k]YouTube - Eddie Murphy/Rick James - Party All The Time[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULI5kolBpAk]YouTube - Don Johnson - Heartbeat (1986)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJWSDeP4k-M]YouTube - Leon RedBone and Zooey Deschanel (Baby Its Cold Outside)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pXrMPtCVcE]YouTube - Never Alone - Lady Antebellum w Jim Brickman[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4fWN6VvgKQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Youngbloods - "Get Together"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB_rRIWoGAA]YouTube - Lady Antebellum One Day You Will[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBDLQZgntYE]YouTube - Europa (Earth's Cry, Heaven's Smile), Santana[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYo3w_SQTLw]YouTube - cream-toad 1967[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEAYYIKEoUU]YouTube - i wish i could collin raye[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngbcsxFET68]YouTube - The Highwaymen - Mamas, Don't Let Your Babys Grow Up To Be[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3wqi5t5PbE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - One thing i know[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mozufn21Utc]YouTube - Horsepower - Chris LeDoux[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEjz-wAQLSA]YouTube - Tim McGraw If You're Reading This[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ch1deS_6J18]YouTube - The Airborne Toxic Event - Does This Mean You're Moving On (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMlIDl1NQbY]YouTube - Happiness Doesn't Last, "A Matter of When" by Kevin Fowler[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOCa3noEB5s]YouTube - Broken bridges- The Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7l98wiQx0s&feature=related]YouTube - Broken- Lindsey Haun[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

Feelin' alright ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiTcmahEjiY]YouTube - joe cocker - FEELIN ALRIGHT - Ultimate Collection[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RnjWLVyMps]YouTube - Joe Cocker "The Letter" in live 1970 (MAD DOGS & ENGLISHMEN)[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_XFYER6DSA]YouTube - Lenny Kravitz "Mr. Cab Driver"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk11Ywen5a4]YouTube - Poison - Something To Believe In (2001 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8axwcs7bi8]YouTube - Roxette - Listen To Your Heart[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su9IwORWYFI]YouTube - Roxette - Joyride[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmxyj6iInMc]YouTube - R.E.M. - It's The End Of The World As We Know It (And I...[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNBKM5so8tQ]YouTube - R.E.M.-The One I Love[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zKyznYN5HE]YouTube - Hey There Delilah (Song Only+Lryics)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGvRrioamUc]YouTube - van stephenson modern day delilah HQ video[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZavA2j44XQ]YouTube - Delilah - Tom Jones (1968)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OyFeN-6ZWU]YouTube - KISS- sonic boom- Modern Day Delilah[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9J9rTZJBmw]YouTube - Pat Benatar - Love Is A Battlefield[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Sa0MkWoeTk]YouTube - Pat Benatar - Hell is for Children[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66aqcOsnP2E]YouTube - Shadows Of The Night - Pat Benatar[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlzY6cWpoMQ]YouTube - Smokey Robinson - Cruisin'[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy-QmgdUVTI]YouTube - Pat Benatar-Heartbreaker[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-lH2nhC_R4]YouTube - Lover Boy - Everybodys Workin for the Weekend[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7tzi8wkYgI]YouTube - Foreigner - Juke Box Hero[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WISogScYNXA]YouTube - Nazareth - Love hurts[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOtv4kN-PAs]YouTube - Lady In Black - Uriah Heep[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4o--q6xuvs]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Easy Livin' Live[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

The "Original Broadway" Evita

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d01NpclvlE]YouTube - Patti LuPone - DON'T CRY FOR ME ARGENTINA[/ame]

Bonus:  Patti was also in the movie "Witness" as John Book's (Harrison Ford) sister...  It's her car that he wrecks into the birdhouse...


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTE12zOHuFI]YouTube - Eddie Money - Baby Hold On[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

_It feels good to be alive ....._

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7z6dxQVhE8o]YouTube - Jesus Jones - Right Here Right Now[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPPExso1x28]YouTube - Bob Seger and The Silver Bullet Band - Hollywood Nights[/ame]


----------



## froggy

masquerade said:


> _It feels good to be alive _


_

No ones told us what it feels like being dead, so we don't know which feels better._


----------



## masquerade

froggy said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It feels good to be alive _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> No ones told us what it feels like being dead, so we don't know which feels better._
Click to expand...

_

Well ... yes, you are right.  But it still feels good to be alive.   At least for me it does.

_


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7zr_CVuiCY]YouTube - HELLO IT'S ME - Todd Rundgren[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5D07c0dJuQ]YouTube - Surfaris Wipe Out video[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xymVxcLQVT8]YouTube - Dick Dale - Nitro[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMrPWdeYedo]YouTube - LOUIE LOUIE - THE SANDPIPERS[/ame]


----------



## froggy

goldcatt said:


> YouTube - HELLO IT'S ME - Todd Rundgren



Nice one


----------



## froggy

masquerade said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It feels good to be alive _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> No ones told us what it feels like being dead, so we don't know which feels better._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> Well ... yes, you are right.  But it still feels good to be alive.   At least for me it does.
> 
> _
Click to expand...

_

lets send a dose of feel good out to everyone ok    [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHP6U5vQ3mU]YouTube - Motley Crue - Dr. Feelgood[/ame]_


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3mtsBFe2Us]YouTube - Eric Clapton- Nobody Knows You When You're Down & Out (live)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C0uHRl-Q8Fo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C0uHRl-Q8Fo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7wJ_m_ZjGxw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7wJ_m_ZjGxw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_3-u6skLIls&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_3-u6skLIls&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LuN6gs0AJls&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LuN6gs0AJls&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uhpu2N4rQZM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uhpu2N4rQZM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jyZEl8g2I7E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jyZEl8g2I7E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Xenophon

In the mood for real 70s guitar, so its the outlaws.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk]YouTube - Green Grass and High Tides[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28_unHqjVp0&feature=related]YouTube - ELO-Strange Magic[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcA9LIIXWw]YouTube - Culture Club - Karma Chameleon (Ledge Music Electro 80...[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc-P8oDuS0Q]YouTube - dexys midnight runners come on eileen[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4p4RWBCEFRo&feature=related]YouTube - Our House - Madness (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUjIA3Rt7gk]YouTube - A Flock Of Seagulls - I Ran[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwuy4hHO3YQ]YouTube - Buggles - Video killed the radio star 1979[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sDJdTPaKsI&feature=related]YouTube - colors ice t[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qumgXG0P1YQ]YouTube - Steve Miller Band - Winter Time[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ffj6hKN2n0]YouTube - Rod Stewart - Downtown Train (1990)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vuj5toLeyY8]YouTube - The Jeff Beck Group - Beck's bolero[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Early Ted Nuggent

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN2VNFpiGWo&feature=related]YouTube - Amboy Dukes, The Journey to the Center of the Mind[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Se8OmYL5br0]YouTube - Jeff Beck Group[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOfZXSh4F94]YouTube - UFO - Love to Love[/ame]


----------



## naomibee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7DFsBcVMDA]YouTube - Rush- Tom Sawyer[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Another video by me.
Hope you like it
Crack the Sky
From the  greenhouse
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPXdaffq5bw]YouTube - From the Greenhouse.wmv[/ame]

Standing room only at L.A.X.
I trade my ticket for some cigarettes
I won't believe it till they dissapear [sic]

The president's hiding on a submarine
See how he runs away from history
I won't believe it till they dissapear [sic]
I won't believe it till I dissapear [sic]

Chorus:
After all we've been through
Doesn't it seem a little funny to you
We should all shine from the violet blue
And now we're calling you
From the greenhouse

All of the warriers have gone away
I sit and watch the sky, waiting for the rain
I won't believe it till I dissapear [sic]
I won't believe it till I dissapear [sic]
I won't believe you till I dissapear [sic]

Chorus


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RG7fPmzxZug]YouTube - Bye Bye Blackbird - Public Enemies Soundtrack[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aNjYlgwBN0]YouTube - Alan Jackson - I Don't Even Know Your Name[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQqTxK7VhSk]YouTube - Curtis Mayfield - People Get Ready[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fginS6uhw-8&feature=related]YouTube - Curtis Mayfield - It's All Right[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYojs78Tf9Y]YouTube - Dream on - Aerosmith[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Another unknown song


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p-BFHrF-Do]YouTube - crack the sky dog city[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLRLhV9U0kQ]YouTube - Aerosmith - Pink[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0972G4t0cEA]YouTube - Crazy - Aerosmith[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00zuDUNTeXM]YouTube - Aerosmith Big Ten Inch Record (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Another unknown song
> 
> 
> YouTube - crack the sky dog city



hey man, are ya tripping.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Abpm6brSE74]YouTube - Horace Silver - The Natives Are Restless Tonight[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzSHhcXpCqg]YouTube - The Cramps - The Natives Are Restless[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pChnQ5u2Nuw]YouTube - Jim Lowe - The Green Door[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am0IFwjPyYA]YouTube - Death_Cab - i will follow you into the dark[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gcj34XixuYg]YouTube - Kiss - Lick It Up[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNz-Am3Qm5s]YouTube - Tommy Edwards - It's All In The Game[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50blPXs_F94]YouTube - The Diamonds - Little Darlin' (45 RPM record)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xsfT7vouHg]YouTube - Ballroom Blitz[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Another video by me.
> Hope you like it
> Crack the Sky
> From the  greenhouse
> YouTube - From the Greenhouse.wmv
> 
> Standing room only at L.A.X.
> I trade my ticket for some cigarettes
> I won't believe it till they dissapear [sic]
> 
> The president's hiding on a submarine
> See how he runs away from history
> I won't believe it till they dissapear [sic]
> I won't believe it till I dissapear [sic]
> 
> Chorus:
> After all we've been through
> Doesn't it seem a little funny to you
> We should all shine from the violet blue
> And now we're calling you
> From the greenhouse
> 
> All of the warriers have gone away
> I sit and watch the sky, waiting for the rain
> I won't believe it till I dissapear [sic]
> I won't believe it till I dissapear [sic]
> I won't believe you till I dissapear [sic]
> 
> Chorus


Oh hell yeahb


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwuCJznewFw]YouTube - Everybody's Kung Fu Fighting Music Video[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jv54nLzBtLI]YouTube - Midnight Special - Billy Swan "I Can Help"[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

*Turn it up LOUD!!!!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c3d7QgZr7g]YouTube - Ted Nugent - Stranglehold[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnO4lP0Gfts]YouTube - Steve Perry Strung Out Extended[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwlvkjqcfpg]YouTube - Journey After the Fall Extended Mix[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhiISXIsa_g]YouTube - Ted Nugent Cat Scratch Fever[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v31wwyteRqo]YouTube - Jackie Blue - Ozark Mountain Daredevils[/ame] [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSZSxyCtF1M]YouTube - Chicken Train / Ozark Mountain Daredevils[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf0tSM2BTF8]YouTube - The Ozark Mountain Daredevils - If You Wanna Get To Heaven (vinyl 1973)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-eOjitNCdU]YouTube - Black Oak Arkansas - Jim Dandy[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGAPhLK8qdk]YouTube - Hot And Nasty Black Oak Arkansas Jim Dandy[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1-VnRGKMZg]YouTube - The Letter (vietnam song)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LzjYSXcLoQ]YouTube - VIETNAM Tribute - Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEa4g2KQIh8]YouTube - The Rolling Stones Gimme Shelter[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccY25Cb3im0]YouTube - NINE INCH NAILS - "CLOSER"[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iDMl_riSfw]YouTube - Nine Inch Nails - Head Like A Hole (BYIT)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEW8riKU_tE]YouTube - Nine Inch Nails - Something I can never have (still)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9q9xGNiFuQ]YouTube - System Of A Down--Lonely Day[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6VojYGrnpg]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQPJYnr48yU]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - Coma White[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R682M3ZEyk]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - The Dope Show[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQuKo3SevVA]YouTube - ¡¡Marilyn Manson-Tainted Love!![/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z35IeMvQ6Mk]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - The Bright Young Things[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4cmtQIuQ2w[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtkVGClqrT4]YouTube - Don't Think Twice, It's Alright - Bob Dylan[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpGCgeTk19w&feature=related]YouTube - Bob Dylan- It ain`t me babe studio version[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA7x_MCZplQ]YouTube - The Beau Brummels - Laugh, Laugh[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_RHezEQt8o]YouTube - THE CORNELIUS BROTHERS : TREAT HER LIKE A LADY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gA0GcXV2njY]YouTube - Joan Osborne - What Becomes Of The Broken Hearted - [STEREO][/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIRIfGX2lnE]YouTube - Rose Royce - I Wanna Get Next to You[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FMhnl0__Vo]YouTube - janis joplin me and bobby mc gee[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0zA44zK5YQ]YouTube - Rose Royce - Car Wash (Full Soundtrack Version) 1976[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1e6RK4aMWI]YouTube - The Manhattans - Kiss And Say Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wANfZoE5x_I]YouTube - Roberta Flack - The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRIOKQK1-o8]YouTube - Walter Murphy - A Fifth of Beethoven[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeHgNqbdBKs]YouTube - Mason Williams - Classical Gas (Acoustic)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ9bP3DlA6o]YouTube - Rufus and Chaka Khan--You Got The Love (1974)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLgdcGEqgcw]YouTube - Moody Blues - Go Now[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPLWBhNW3FM&feature=related]YouTube - Moody Blues - Tuesday Afternoon (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OlEkOjmUXE&feature=related]YouTube - Moody Blues - gypsy (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y__hGIzJpGY]YouTube - Nickelback - If Today Was Your Last Day - Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZywxsJtkw3A&feature=related]YouTube - Castles Made of Sand- Jimi Hendrix[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQQ0lpYI1RI]YouTube - We The Kings - Secret Valentine[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk5iMgG-WJI]YouTube - Kasabian - Club Foot[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k0GUDfqmnU]YouTube - joe South - Games People Play (1968)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT1D5gRMtyA&feature=related]YouTube - Hold On Loosely - 38 special & Trace Adkins[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7pmwqDLxU0]YouTube - The Ronettes sing Be My Baby[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heQNyYhuHZ4]YouTube - The Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7OPcZxp30g]YouTube - Paul Simon Late In The Evening[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEDbeGrYx44]YouTube - It's Too Late Carole King[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldyx3KHOFXw]YouTube - Gary Numan - Cars[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1rQa5IalP4]YouTube - CONNIE FRANCIS - HURT[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoMzUhMxqX0]YouTube - DADDY DON'T YOU WALK SO FAST --- WAYNE NEWTON[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ50ru4pwC8]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Cindy Cindy[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6c9_b5FFzE]YouTube - Elvis Presley - The Girl of my best Friend -- Angel Elvis[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJTY4YJIHBM]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Crying in the Chapel[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMjzaLZ0XLo]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Precious Lord, Take My Hand[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwuy4hHO3YQ]YouTube - Buggles - Video killed the radio star 1979[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

_... how low can you go ..._

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgCHOrF5ryY]YouTube - Chubby Checker - limbo rock[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU2U3QAUGak[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n3ebuL1cPA&feature=related]YouTube - In The Ghetto[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxewG9HTcqw&feature=related]YouTube - Labyrinth - My Medea[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UB1omjwD7s]YouTube - The Searchers - Needles And Pins[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF8twO9bcq0]YouTube - Blues Project - Violets Of Dawn (1966)[/ame]

But if I seem to wander off in dream-like looks
Please let me settle slowly.
It's only me just starin' out at you,
A seeming stranger speaking holy.
No, I don't mean to wake you up,
It's only loneliness just coming on.
So let the no colors fade, blazing
Into petaled sprays of violets of dawn.


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqKH04S0tTw&feature=related]YouTube - Vienna Teng the tower[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhdiSqt6sXE]YouTube - ARIZONA / MARK LINDSAY[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J3SI5dRuug]YouTube - Violets of Dawn by The Chad Mitchel Trio[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJMwxucTJyo&feature=PlayList&p=FF94DEF1735D5CDB&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=24]YouTube - The Five Americans - Western Union[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmHTyLBIZ1g]YouTube - The Seeds - Pushin' Too Hard[/ame]


----------



## Shorebreak

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D--d-VdCoek]YouTube - Margot & the Nuclear So & So's: Skeleton Key 10-16-08[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Qrjtr_uFac&feature=related]YouTube - Bobby Darin sings "Mack the Knife"[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUJT1RaB778]YouTube - Mötley Crüe - Primal Scream[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBvL0uL0RUA]YouTube - Mötley Crüe - Teaser[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS_wfrTBipI&feature=related]YouTube - Mötley Crüe - Rock 'n' Roll Junkie[/ame]


----------



## Shorebreak

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrGrjsp7FOE]YouTube - Matt Mays & El Torpedo "City of Lakes"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYvOsnhV6ZY]YouTube - Ozark Mountain Daredevils-If You Wanna Get to Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrbNeOEG0GY&feature=related]YouTube - Ozark Mountain Daredevils - Jackie Blue[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R044sleOW6I&feature=related]YouTube - Ram Jam - Black Betty 1977[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF-oWhD2itE&feature=related]YouTube - Just A Song Before I Go - Crosby, Stills & Nash[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roEL74IaYPk]YouTube - Crosby, Stills & Nash - Suite, Judy Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vl2tZV6XV4]YouTube - Delphic - Doubt[/ame] 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkmZBuidJVY]YouTube - Delphic - This Momentary[/ame]


----------



## mal

Meister said:


> YouTube - The Five Americans - Western Union



The last time I saw more than one or two Americans @ Western Union, it was the Employees who were Transferring the Mexican Nationals Labors down to the Motherland...



peace...


----------



## Shorebreak

*Bruce at his best - this one is awesome:*​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGwUrmNI6wY]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Mrs McGrath[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45Ts4mGIVW4]YouTube - Jan & Dean - Dead Man's Curve[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGdLDOXyWsg]YouTube - Jan & Dean Little Old Lady From Pasadena[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_FSicQWimU]YouTube - Ronnie & The Daytonas - 'Little GTO'[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

For Valentine's Day

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU9BPwcPaO4]YouTube - Let Your Love Flow - Bellamy Brothers[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgAtvJNIdrU]YouTube - Eddie Kendricks - Keep on Truckin[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olN5JjXGFBk]YouTube - Trucking Songs with SlideShow[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY4BV14OZzQ]YouTube - red sovine - teddy bear (original)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EAZlArfDOw]YouTube - Phantom 309[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeWdXMndriA]YouTube - Fifteen years ago - Charley Pride[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjXev8iMLZo]YouTube - Charley Pride "Is Anybody Goin' To San Antonio" 1980 Rotter[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrbB5eCnHfg]YouTube - JUST BETWEEN YOU AND ME by CHARLEY PRIDE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pCrpc8pk0g]YouTube - I KNOW ONE by CHARLEY PRIDE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R3LDJc7O8Q]YouTube - Church in the Wildwood by Charley Pride[/ame]  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-bcwq6KJJM]YouTube - Charley Pride's Crystal Chandeliers[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0yYg0A9UfQ]YouTube - Johnny Tillotson - Poetry in motion[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=331vG3EMo2w]YouTube - Johnny Tillotson-Talk Back Trembling Lips[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50_iRIcxsz0]YouTube - Battle of New Orleans, In 1814[/ame]  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KecIdlEAKhU]YouTube - SINK THE BISMARCK ~ sung by Johnny Horton[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AyEQRtbWkk]YouTube - Please Mr.Custer, I don't wanna...[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MS9fk1u6kA]YouTube - Forgotten Oldies - Hot Rod Lincoln, The Late Charlie Ryan[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iyMjyGAj8Ao&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iyMjyGAj8Ao&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZHimj-crMrA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZHimj-crMrA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97RjuC9YeXg]YouTube - disco duck[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1teiKswIkQg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1teiKswIkQg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPdEeRma4ns]YouTube - Ray Stevens --"The Streak"[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkqfpkTTy2w]YouTube - guess who- american woman[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsjvhmpVFKo]YouTube - Ray Stevens - The Pirate Song[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

One of my all-time favortie Led Zeppelin songs ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbQ0Cb6h3Ew&translated=1]YouTube - Led Zeppelin bron-y-aur-stomp album version[/ame]


----------



## froggy

masquerade said:


> YouTube - guess who- american woman



Good one.


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BEP_dPN3Haw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BEP_dPN3Haw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO2qO9FaIWU]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Good Times Bad Times[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uLGaioCyig]YouTube - Led Zeppelin Babe I'm Gonna Leave You (Dinamarca 1969)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G5ptavYnUBM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G5ptavYnUBM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBX8l5JDL7E]YouTube - You Shook Me - Led Zeppelin (rare) 1968[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4x939ml0mo]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Dazed & Confused(The Beginning)01-22-1973[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VEOV5vWfSgI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VEOV5vWfSgI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Nbug41KbXY]YouTube - Led Zeppelin your time is gonna come[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOyMpQQriY0]YouTube - Boz Scaggs - Look What You've Done to Me[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HlVNod_krsM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HlVNod_krsM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0jyKabLHVc]YouTube - Rolling Stones - You Can't Always Get What You Want - (Rollingtimes.org)[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

This is another that needs to be turned up real loud!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9fh0HQTvko]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Hey Hey What Can I Do[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYjBQKIOb-w]YouTube - David Bowie - Heroes (live)[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HlVNod_krsM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HlVNod_krsM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



A most excellent song Dilloduck!


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RBxfSHw6KQ]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - How Many More Times[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

masquerade said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HlVNod_krsM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HlVNod_krsM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A most excellent song Dilloduck!
Click to expand...


ty tyvm Ted---or is it Bill  ?


----------



## masquerade

dilloduck said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HlVNod_krsM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HlVNod_krsM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A most excellent song Dilloduck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ty tyvm Ted---or is it Bill  ?
Click to expand...


Bill & Ted's excellent adventure?

No, just masquerade.  Buzzed and feelin' good!


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDHMaWIY7n4]YouTube - neil young this old house[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMA-_ElvKsk]YouTube - NEIL YOUNG HARVEST MOON[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HEUqT9PThTg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HEUqT9PThTg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rIWgaqKgqhg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rIWgaqKgqhg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## masquerade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmeUuoxyt_E]YouTube - Nickelback - Rockstar [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eJVvHj0USyA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eJVvHj0USyA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPuYfFw-9Oo]YouTube - Johnny Nash-I Can See Clearly Now[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uSHzODm-Ik8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uSHzODm-Ik8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6seo5vTHJs]YouTube - Kim Weston --Take Me In Your Arms (Rock Me A Little While)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tM-QsTqPpNE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tM-QsTqPpNE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zHHTOwvPtbs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zHHTOwvPtbs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## masquerade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIqLsGT2wbQ]YouTube - Jimmy Cliff - I can see clearly now[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY_5JOEmFK0]YouTube - The Band- The Weight[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lP94PlEtsEQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lP94PlEtsEQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## masquerade

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lP94PlEtsEQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lP94PlEtsEQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Love it!  Great song Dilloduck!


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xUHKJ5n_SMw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xUHKJ5n_SMw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ISTSUoXpDq4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ISTSUoXpDq4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VsmIKpxDy_k&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VsmIKpxDy_k&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MPLEClawXl4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MPLEClawXl4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3QSkux3vcQ&feature=related]YouTube - Queensryche - Silent Lucidity (DVD)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dt4yp_0NneE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dt4yp_0NneE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ev3bWmOG3Gg]YouTube - America Sister Golden Hair[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t2DpoBA7iOU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t2DpoBA7iOU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-LH72BTAYME&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-LH72BTAYME&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r75XWbsSx-E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r75XWbsSx-E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEr1ZNNz3MY"]YouTube - Cascada - Everytime we touch (Techno Remix) [Link in description][/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-4KYZ_-GZ9Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-4KYZ_-GZ9Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pqiv8G0c42g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pqiv8G0c42g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ap-OO0xqTe4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ap-OO0xqTe4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tj9JUKqVG_k&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tj9JUKqVG_k&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## masquerade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bESGLojNYSo]YouTube - Lady Gaga - Poker Face[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T7qpfGVUd8c&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T7qpfGVUd8c&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o2d2llB4oIQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o2d2llB4oIQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjD4eWEUgMM]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Cry Baby (live in toronto 1970)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCjqZRmyw_A]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Summertime[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klhK_4evO5c]YouTube - Janis Joplin - A Woman Left Lonely[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7JVxE2SYxo]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Piece of my heart[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gsqBEPSrd0&feature=related]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Try (just a little bit harder)[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIKt_WQHia8]YouTube - Chet Atkins, Mark Knopfler "There'll Be Some Changes Made'[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsp0hftKrCI]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Ball and Chain[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxJxUFoR0Es]YouTube - Janis Joplin - To Love Somebody[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WH-VDs_x2o]YouTube - Janis Joplin - As Good As You've Been to This World [Live][/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju9yFA1S7K8&feature=PlayList&p=52058BB4FFA969BD&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=76]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Get it while you can[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwYkgBqd1uQ&feature=PlayList&p=8B9B3D1142CEBFD9&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=19]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Kosmic Blues[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuIg3AkASfQ]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Can't turn you loose (Live in Amsterdam)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=natCa2asaq4[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc9saY_XcXY&feature=related]YouTube - Janis Joplin - One Night Stand[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVZNmcD8MYU]YouTube - JANIS JOPLIN - WORK ME LORD[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7eRiAnZt24&feature=PlayList&p=8B8CB2E4B46A44C3&index=7&playnext=5&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - Metallica - Broken, Beat & Scarred (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEL6_SuQCu8]YouTube - Metallica - Master Of Puppets live Seattle 1989[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZry5fTFqRQ&feature=PlayList&p=8B8CB2E4B46A44C3&index=3&playnext=4&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - Metallica - Unforgiven III Studio Version[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Metallica - Master Of Puppets live Seattle 1989



Damn good song


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfX31QO3DvA]YouTube - Money - Pink Floyd (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glhrczA1ru4]YouTube - Robert Earl Keen[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwuy4hHO3YQ]YouTube - Buggles - Video killed the radio star 1979[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nTFjVm9sTQ]YouTube - Radiohead - House of Cards[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAi_4aR19yw]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Rhiannon Rosebud 1976[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnUlrhOjF9c]YouTube - Landslide Live 1975[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6DmoAp1q6w]YouTube - Bon Jovi-You Give Love A Bad Name [Lyrics][/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EU4nOERhczc]YouTube - Jon Bon Jovi - its my life lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvF4Dq4xhKU]YouTube - Alice Cooper & the Muppets-School's Out[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWU7FxQIsoM]YouTube - Alice Cooper - I Love the Dead[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZnhuOEUFXA]YouTube - No More Mr. Nice Guy[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUgbIv3IxrM]YouTube - Alice Cooper - I'm Eighteen[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1Mw4iZxQPQ]YouTube - Alice Cooper - Dead Babies[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JheESdn1OGM]YouTube - Axl Rose, Izzy, Slash & Alice Cooper - Under My Wheels[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDYsw4t2rAI]YouTube - Walter Brennan - Old Rivers[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMnpFzn1PDs]YouTube - Johnny Cash and Kris Kristofferson - Long Black Veil (1993)[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

_And then somebody hangs up when you answer the phone ..._


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN8DhkiRAts]YouTube - Beautiful Faces - When You're In Love With a Beautiful Woman - Dr. Hook[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M89qz4aWbBo&feature=related]YouTube - Them Crooked Vultures - No One Loves Me & Neither Do I (FULL)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmEj_Lq6sWo&feature=fvw]YouTube - Them Crooked Vultures - Gunman[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZry5fTFqRQ&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=48&shuffle=310]YouTube - Metallica - Unforgiven III Studio Version[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=24&shuffle=310]YouTube - I'm Shipping Up To Boston - Dropkick Murphys[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaVhipqTY9I]YouTube - Saving Abel - Addicted[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_piz1jsiZJw]YouTube - I Wanna Make You Close Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHuIgI8AKOE]YouTube - Keith Urban - ONLY YOU CAN LOVE ME THIS WAY[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSAODcg--Dc]YouTube - To all the girls[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDm2AIw7Myo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Boy ... SOMEONE's in total mush mode today ...


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Boy ... SOMEONE's in total mush mode today ...



Yup.

Had an amazing night and morning.


----------



## Gunny

Phoenix said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy ... SOMEONE's in total mush mode today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Had an amazing night and morning.
Click to expand...


AND morning?


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> AND morning?



Yep.  

I could give you details, but then I'd have to ... well, you know.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM7NQQ0Lfu4]YouTube - Carrie Underwood - Cowboy Casanova[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

Phoenix said:


> YouTube - Carrie Underwood - Cowboy Casanova



Ou baby.


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U631FGnXDXY]YouTube - Cage The Elephant - Ain't No Rest For The Wicked[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcVjCBk7oYs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWR7ILg75D4]YouTube - Chris LeDoux - Tougher Than The Rest[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7YwQ5x9Y-Y]YouTube - If Not For You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi9SyPxMhWo]YouTube - Kevin Fowler I Aint Drinkin Anymore[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCOLL8ZRddk]YouTube - kevin fowler a hard man to love with lyrics on screen[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4Bvpd3aSZU]YouTube - Kevin Fowler - Lord Loves A Drinking Man[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsfcTdZaf7Y]YouTube - kevin fowler a matter of when w/lyrics on screen[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y8sy5r82iE&NR=1&feature=fvwp]YouTube - Eli Young Band-When It Rains[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yyri5lL8BWo]YouTube - Chris Ledoux 8 Second Ride[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - Anything But Mine[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtYC9piUv8g]YouTube - Shedaisy - Come Home Soon (for our troops)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8CJ4YSsUgs]YouTube - SHeDAISY - Don't Worry Bout a Thing - Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHvVXMVSy4c&feature=related]YouTube - Paint Me A Birmingham[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsTfpodN23w]YouTube - Strong Enough Sheryl Crow Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Meister

I wonder if I could interrupt for a moment and throw this one out there. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gDhR1R3S0s]YouTube - Allman Brothers / Stormy Monday[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Meister said:


> I wonder if I could interrupt for a moment and throw this one out there.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Allman Brothers / Stormy Monday



Absolutely. Everyone can play, Meister.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poiCzMOvkKk]YouTube - Robert Plant & Alison Krauss - Black Dog[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22Ey5UnaE-Y&feature=related]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - The Fever[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbjtg_KZNpw]YouTube - eagles - Guilty Of The Crime - Long Road Out Of Eden[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

http://www.youtube.com/watch#videos=Z9s6RdBfnHI&v=rFUDPMOvye8



YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDfWePGe9E4]YouTube - Paul Revere & the Raiders-(I'm Not Your) Steppin' Stone[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C52kn7-ky3M]YouTube - Billy Joel - "A Matter of Trust" (SUBTITULADO)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJpDMug1YMA]YouTube - Cheeseburger in Paradise[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt9-00zousA&feature=related]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band with Duane - Dreams - Fillmore East - 09/23/1970[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gyZ_zDgjSQ]YouTube - Hooked On A Feeling[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDv5ScIuw48]YouTube - Roger Miller, Little Green Apples[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs6LfHXOSxU]YouTube - Bad Company - Silver Blue & Gold + Run with the Pack[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5Og_YsaXt4]YouTube - Benson Arizona - Let's have some music in here[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BmEGm-mraE&NR=1&feature=fvwp]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Bad Moon Rising[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj1O2KtH4kE]YouTube - The Foghat - Third Time Lucky[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp7OrmULwb8]YouTube - I just wanna make love to you[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clJb4zx0o1o&NR=1]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqZhM75aGMg&feature=related]YouTube - Looking Out My Back Door - Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA7iGxV6rt4&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Lodi[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNYuuPEio4A&feature=related]YouTube - Mike Oldfield - Five Miles Out[/ame]


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1ILFZAR1vg&feature=related]YouTube - Jesse Collin Young (Ridgetop)[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bEu9wLDjKY]YouTube - The Cars - "Magic" video (full version)[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgsDiufGVAg]YouTube - THE COMMODORES-EASY-1977[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m0bI82Rz_k]YouTube - Collective Soul - Shine (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0wfu3tOrtQ]YouTube - Fastball - The Way[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GymGszRFN8]YouTube - Exile - kiss you all over[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQYYEHjDPrM&feature=related]YouTube - jesse colin young - sunlight[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHcA_hROx8c&feature=related]YouTube - Lionel richie - How long[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNre5neZ6QI]YouTube - Soul Asylum-Runaway Train[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V0Ofsc-z5k]YouTube - Gary Jules - Mad World[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7-EaF9628M]YouTube - Tears For Fears - Shout[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNPp6x7j9I8]YouTube - Ferris Bueller's Day Off - Twist And Shout (Good Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Listening to the knack, since the guy just died.

Can it really be 31 years ago?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVdnqEyToqg]YouTube - My Sharona - The Knack Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBC6X0kI1aE]YouTube - Elvis Presley Teddy Bear[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMnM0oCKL6k]YouTube - Electric Prunes-I Had Too Much To Dream (+4)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRx-5RCImAM]YouTube - Johnny Cash & Bob Dylan - Girl From The North Country[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmDGntpZC3I]YouTube - Ambassadors of Harmony-2009 International Barbershop Chorus Champions[/ame]​


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcJV4i3c3Q4"]YouTube - I Am You - Demon Hunter[/ame]



                A black heart in an empty shell where the desperation laid  waste-I am you
A blank page in an unknown book and the opposition you face-I am fear
I am the endless scar, the broken hope, the gaping hole in your faith- I  am you
The dark trail of endless graves where all the lifeless lay

I am waiting for that blade to fall and cut me free of this
Hollow life that leads to all the ends that don&#8217;t exist

Chorus:
Time to burn this design, to free ourselves
We will burn this together
Time to fuse this design, to make us one
We will burn this together

A new voice for the broken souls in a world awaiting its death- I am you
An everlasting well of life for the hopeless and the wrecked-I am
I am the dying self, the narrow path, the calm that conquered the  storm-I am you
The crosshairs on the head of shame, the negation to conform

I am waiting for that blade to fall and cut me free of this
Hollow life that leads to all the ends that don&#8217;t exist

(Chorus)

I will rise
I will break this
You will rise
You will break this
We will rise
We will take them down
Rise and break them down
Down, down, down
Break them down

(Chorus)


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgtK7VSW8b8]YouTube - Garbage live "I think I'm Paranoid"[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUXK1GAotb4]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd Tuesday's Gone[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

I don't know if many of you guys have heard of this guy.... Robbie Williams. He used to be part of a Brit boy band 'Take That' before he went solo. He's a total nutjob but does do some great music. This is his latest....  

And I'm dedicating it to someone who knows who he is. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyg3RtALnwg]YouTube - ROBBIE WILLIAMS - You Know Me (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko77T9GubT8]YouTube - Surrogates- Breaking Benjamin "I Will Not Bow"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIT7KiwDcsI]YouTube - Nickelback - Savin' Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95bX7-hWWts&feature=related]YouTube - Nickelback - Gotta Be Somebody[/ame]


----------



## blu

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaV6eDvgiG4]YouTube - Opening Theme: Elfen Lied " Lilium " (Full Version)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8h2gVcDQ9E&feature=related]YouTube - The Standells Dirty Water[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4PXMCCTMwM&feature=related]YouTube - The Faces - I'm Losing You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74f0_NgFlAw&feature=related]YouTube - Fool For A Pretty Face - Humble Pie[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjENhIdDsic]YouTube - Brooks & Dunn - You're Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heQNyYhuHZ4]YouTube - The Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Wondering how soft lil teddy bear feet can make noise ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W97M5i05xUo]YouTube - Teddy Bear "River Dance"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-wJNpWgss8]YouTube - Patsy Cline - Crazy[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG-8uZg2uV0&feature=related]YouTube - Patsy Cline - I Fall To Pieces[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkoT1nZOexY]YouTube - Blake Shelton - Home (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lJFoareXeI]YouTube - I Wish You Were There - REO Speedwagon[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7jr9WBDVXQ]YouTube - Journey - Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin'[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8U6pI_xcVEM&feature=fvw]YouTube - Cream (I'm So Glad)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dup6KUUWlMQ]YouTube - Vanilla Fudge - You Keep Me Hangin' On[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RjqcTsxx-8]YouTube - The Band, Ophelia[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-AYAv0IoWI]YouTube - Sweet Child O' Mine Music Video[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aowSGxim_O8]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Mary Jane's Last Dance[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDxg8z7iCQg]YouTube - Guess Who - Laughing (1968)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTAhZKP5wCY]YouTube - Tom Petty - You Got Lucky[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ-bhM-xuec]YouTube - Tom Petty - 'Refugee'[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYxWLuQdZJE]YouTube - rolling stones one hit to the body[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVnikonQsdU]YouTube - The Rolling Stones - She's So Cold (Remastered Audio)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XW4DPIBO5OU&feature=related]YouTube - Start Me Up - The Rolling Stones (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Tqg9ANLWG8]YouTube - The Who-Pure and Easy [*Who's Next*][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57SgsJt0Ivs&feature=related]YouTube - The Who - Getting In Tune Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjCzMGdFUlk&feature=related]YouTube - The Who - The Song is Over Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojScwmRGHlM]YouTube - Kelly Clarkson - You Found Me (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfQ3a1T5yu8]YouTube - Miss You In A Heartbeat - Def Leppard[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ]YouTube - Pink Floyd "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" Syd Barrett Tribute[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz2cUX0CNA8]YouTube - Foreigner-I Want to Know What Love Is[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lmEDB9qnCQ]YouTube - ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALC7kt6iUHY]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project - Don't Answer Me[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBNvULNf9sA]YouTube - The James Gang - Walk Away - 1971[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB5YkmjalDg]YouTube - Huey Lewis & The News - Hip To Be Square[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XhiTpTqTgfA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XhiTpTqTgfA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85aCbRjtV9w]YouTube - Keith Richards Wicked As it seems[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YQRnY3PFwHI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YQRnY3PFwHI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## jillian

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8gYCdPawZjY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8gYCdPawZjY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqZmtq5LhFo]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Aqualung (Live)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MDCbIhTa_w]YouTube - Sweet - Fox On The Run (1975)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_nwbTeIN4Y]YouTube - Traffic - Dear Mr. Fantasy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rso5fDkuJfc]YouTube - Traffic - Rainmaker[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wENdZneWDYs]YouTube - Scorpions - Tease Me Please Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S-BEz0f_fI]YouTube - Lonestar - You're Like Comin' Home[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIj81BJJMQA]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Everywhere (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDm2AIw7Myo]YouTube - Tim McGraw: My Best Friend[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiEIToOWr64]YouTube - chevy van[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7Ni7LGXW7g]YouTube - Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes "If You Don't Know Me By Now"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Uh-huh. Now you've gone and done it.

I wasn't going to go there but ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBYV_7a0FQs]YouTube - Captain & Tennille MUSKRAT LOVE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko77T9GubT8]YouTube - Surrogates- Breaking Benjamin "I Will Not Bow"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOibtqWo6z4]YouTube - Metallica - Turn The Page[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCTYxIsLThA]YouTube - Jackson Browne--Doctor My Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_jUkhEd8co]YouTube - Roll With the Changes - Reo and Styx together[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4]YouTube - Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme (Miami Vice)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdMEQ2fU7HA]YouTube - Styx - Snowblind[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXf2PbEPQ-Y]YouTube - STYX- "Show Me The Way"[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUjwRpaGFE0]YouTube - The Moody Blues - Your Wildest Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDe5Ckt4joQ]YouTube - Oingo Boingo "Weird Science"[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UbGtjnluyY&feature=related]YouTube - Oingo Boingo - It's a Dead Man's Party[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1nbvplgElw]YouTube - "Young Forever" Jay-Z | Mr. Hudson (OFFICIAL VIDEO)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I]YouTube - Lady Gaga - Bad Romance[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IakDItZ7f7Q]YouTube - Coldplay - Violet Hill[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8dyxGiBx3g]YouTube - Shinedown - Save Me (video)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAEnk3rXETs]YouTube - PlayRadioPlay! Juice Box, Paper Hat, & a line of Pixie Stix[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - Coldplay - Violet Hill



I like this video better! 

And I love Cold Play, they put on an awesome concert.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WqQL5WFN20]YouTube - Violet Hill (Dancing Politicians)[/ame]


----------



## froggy




----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clKAdQnwJ7A]YouTube - Matchbox Twenty - If You're Gone (Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Luissa said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Coldplay - Violet Hill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this video better!
> 
> And I love Cold Play, they put on an awesome concert.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WqQL5WFN20"]YouTube - Violet Hill (Dancing Politicians)[/ame]
Click to expand...



Yeah, and I like this video 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJysHESd8bQ]YouTube - Teach Your Children - A Comparative Study[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIIf6drhCfg]YouTube - Ian Anderson - Bouree[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVtdYKVXYhI]YouTube - Bread - Guitar Man (1972)[/ame]



peace....


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moOn4gXT_kc]YouTube - Border collies at start - Should I stay or should I go?[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0&feature=related]YouTube - Slow Ride- Foghat (Full Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp7OrmULwb8&feature=related]YouTube - I just wanna make love to you[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjERS4v4QYI&feature=related]YouTube - ZZ Top La Grange[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HH85zttgbGg&feature=channel]YouTube - ZZ Top - Legs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXkGVAwWIrk&feature=related]YouTube - SANTANA - Treat (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj0zGxDxXVM&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Song of the Wind[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6GjBuwVEpY&NR=1]YouTube - Metallica - Fixxxer (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## namvet

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme (Miami Vice)



never missed an episode. every fri night


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYUMPKFYd6g]YouTube - Metallica - The Unforgiven (Video)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0ueQp8W54w&]YouTube - metallica - unforgiven ll[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZry5fTFqRQ&]YouTube - Metallica - Unforgiven III Studio Version[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cri481xXtlU]YouTube - Candi Staton - He Called Me Baby[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

You'd enjoy this Elvis.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faEEro38pEA]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Honky Tonk Woman (Live in Hyde Park 1969)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulVDM0a49Lw]YouTube - The Rolling Stones "Satisfaction"[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Dogbert said:


> YouTube - The Rolling Stones "Satisfaction"



If I remember right, Rolling Stones magazine rated this the number one song of Rock and Roll


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38suMU0rF8E]YouTube - Dorothy Dandridge-I got rhythm[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifxSmdRQN3E]YouTube - Dorothy Dandridge and Halle Berry in Sepia Rose[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_LP4IU6XD4]YouTube - Sublime - Caress Me Down[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHLC-EimdAc]YouTube - Frank Sinatra[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntm1YfehK7U]YouTube - Time - Pink Floyd[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx3DtXyEqrE]YouTube - Pink Floyd-Learning To Fly[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGcxN2D1E34]YouTube - Van Halen-Dreams (Blue Angels)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYtI3j52Nnw]YouTube - GOLDEN EARRING "Radar Love incl.Drumsolo" 1984[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4ehI8gIHZwM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4ehI8gIHZwM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmmPFrkuPq0]YouTube - The Moody Blues - Your Wildest Dreams[/ame]​


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q8Tiz6INF7I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q8Tiz6INF7I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yr3B2V1RC8M&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yr3B2V1RC8M&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/odnKLx9RsQ4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/odnKLx9RsQ4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VmSYmLY64-U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VmSYmLY64-U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQeqmNbA2Hs]YouTube - CHRISTOPHER CROSS - SAILING[/ame]​


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEiyGgWt6no]YouTube - Led Zeppelin Since I've Been Loving You 1973[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8BOWrm4xzQ0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8BOWrm4xzQ0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-XQybKMXL-k&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-XQybKMXL-k&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j9J5Zt2Obko&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j9J5Zt2Obko&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EisXJSsULGM]YouTube - Up On Cripple Creek - The Band (The Band 5 of 10)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/16B5Xm8_IKw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/16B5Xm8_IKw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ2fEg-wkGk]YouTube - Deadmau5 - Vanishing Point (Original Mix)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HEUqT9PThTg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HEUqT9PThTg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss6vUraHFIw]YouTube - Information Society - What's On Your Mind (Pure Energy) Extended Version 1988[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HaAOCGb3bw]YouTube - M - Pop Musik [/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osTa-A-ts9g]YouTube - George Thorogood - one bourbon, one scotch, one beer[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oAMfBxBPK0]YouTube - Orchestral Maneuvers in the Dark (OMD)- Speed of Light[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xchB7r3v_cU&feature=related]YouTube - Evanescence - Bring Me To Life (Live)[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgFsiDtC2fk&feature=related]YouTube - Let's Get the Show on the Road - Michael Stanley[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8srgfw7GDkM]YouTube - Kylie Minogue & Nick Cave - Where The Wild Roses Grow (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - Anything But Mine[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU3L2cHeTC8]YouTube - Zac Brown Band - Toes (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJdkCs5RdQg]YouTube - Hurricane Smith - "Oh Babe, What Would You Say?"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IZgc8DbJMg]YouTube - Alabama - forevers as far as i'll go[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_X8nFcrWzI&feature=related]YouTube - Brad Paisley - She is My Everything Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1-8KHzIDME]YouTube - One Tree Hill Cast - "You Found Me" - (Dedicated to Bia)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dGcYH6Fwj8]YouTube - Barbie Girl- Aqua (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Barbie Girl- Aqua (Music Video)





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=astISOttCQ0]YouTube - The Gummy Bear Song - Long English Version[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylyvWXcoOWQ]YouTube - Nissan 300ZX 'Barbie & G.I Joe' Commercial[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxsZKvZjEvs]YouTube - Elvin Bishop - Fooled Around and Fell In Love (Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBRoQ91W1rk]YouTube - Styx - Man In The Wilderness[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8A-UcGIsWk]YouTube - Styx - "Suite Madame Blue" (HD) live in Verona, NY on July 2, 2009[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfLC2IpJ8Y]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6td2NJWu2U]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Buy myself a chance[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqFLXayD6e8]YouTube - Shania Twain - That Don't Impress Me Much[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3O7Kic7gm0]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt - Blue Bayou[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

My mind has been on HS all day today, Talking Heads fits the time and the mood, 'a sweet 16 that would never end'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmwqJfOd2v8]YouTube - TAKE ME TO THE RIVER ~ TALKING HEADS ~ (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Still with the Heads, they used this in the movie 'Wall Street'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTPqPZzH-LA]YouTube - Talking Heads - "This Must Be The Place" (Naive Melody)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Dr.House said:


> YouTube - M - Pop Musik




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLShxXgIK5w]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Pop Singer[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ]YouTube - Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI&feature=related]YouTube - Bob Seger - Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## xsited1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6r34H0gqfbE]YouTube - Green Day-Christians inferno Live at Fox Theatre[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWSs1WV5Rss]YouTube - Paul Anka - put your head on my shoulder[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta0a3DFUU0Y]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRFpXPu_7wE]YouTube - Lucky Man - Emerson Lake Palmer[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8EFWmpOxv4]YouTube - Gimme that Girl[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKorl7Ouht0]YouTube - Journey - Faithfully[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNmUCJdjgtU]YouTube - Keith Urban - You Look Good In My Shirt ( Official Music Video).[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYdXesvlGyU]YouTube - Gary Allan - Smoke Rings In The Dark[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwWrbPwun2Q]YouTube - SHeDAISY - Passenger Seat - Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJqCOlHYLec]YouTube - SHeDAISY - Mine All Mine - Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

This one still makes me laugh ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwNp9xF-hCI]YouTube - SHeDAISY - God Bless the American Housewife - Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ]YouTube - Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbdyrRlYR2E&feature=related]YouTube - Mungo Jerry - In the summertime[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVLOMAanlIU]YouTube - Blues Image - Ride Captain Ride lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DvSevNz0Oc&feature=related]YouTube - Restless Heart - When She Cries (REAL Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-pTGuYv7bk[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-tqgNoEB0Q]YouTube - Lonestar - When Cowboys Didn't Dance[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBCwrACXxSU]YouTube - lonestar~~~Keys to my heart[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TswE_dN4qW0]YouTube - The Long and Winding Road (The Beatles)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0kcsbA9P34]YouTube - Paul Brandt - When you call my name[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ichO7gAeOGE]YouTube - JIM CROCE- TIME IN A BOTTLE BEST QUALITY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWLebRKuEIQ]YouTube - Paul Brandt "Risk" Brighten Someone's Day[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6VsmMN13Y0]YouTube - Bread - If - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0xzT32DBQ8]YouTube - Blackfoot - Left Turn On A Red Light[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeI_xlPWfow]YouTube - BLACKFOOT [ HIGHWAY SONG ] AUDIO TRACK[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

_It was great when it all began
I was a regular Frankie fan
But it was over when he had the plan
To start working on a muscle man
Now the only thing that gives me hope
Is my love of a satin doll
Rose tints my world
Keeps me safe from my trouble and pain_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b5iBevnvpA]YouTube - Rocky Horror Picture Show The Floor Show[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gotta love Tom Jones 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIfxBthfFkg[/ame]


Well, ya don't "gotta". His music is an acquired taste


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Flg1v9-7QE]YouTube - Def Leppard - Stand Up ( Kick Love Into Motion )[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOji576WcEk]YouTube - Ian Brown - Sister Rose[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6IYvYZQfDI]YouTube - Meat Loaf - A Kiss Is A Terrible Thing To Waste (Storyteller[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdUDBUEC8so]YouTube - Meat Loaf - A time for heroes[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJUI-NRDflU&feature=related]YouTube - It's My Life - The Animals[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39TDrahPr3I&feature=related]YouTube - Tim McGraw The Cowboy In Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7imqO-OBVk]YouTube - Seether - Careless Whisper[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGvBteFZiGE&feature=related]YouTube - Nickel Creek - Smoothie Song[/ame]


----------



## Meister

I feel like I should be in a barn listening to this.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpZi8pcW-O0&feature=related]YouTube - Nickel Creek "When In Rome"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et6b0ftDq1U]YouTube - Damn Yankees-High Enough (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBohsCG8emk]YouTube - Charlie Daniels Band - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIGdWzXhqlo&feature=PlayList&p=A0D92B0486526780&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=49]YouTube - Rolling Stones - 2000 Light Years From Home[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDXu61ZXgWE]YouTube - Blind Faith - Well Alright[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew]YouTube - Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc&feature=related]YouTube - Nena- 99luft Balons[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoUOrLe4vlY]YouTube - Broken - Seether and Amy Lee (With lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHcUEnmQ8AI]YouTube - Saving Abel - 18 Days[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGxRstWAZBc]YouTube - Spooky Tooth - That was only yesterday 1969[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BcxyIfU6Oc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIloPZKY5fM]YouTube - Def Leppard-Come Undone(video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0Lg_ISGGW4]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Misunderstood[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSYuzwRsr48]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Goodbye Cruel World/Is There Anybody Out There?[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FphuBPNYcWo]YouTube - The Show Must Go On (Pink Floyd: The Wall)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQWszrZHBPI]YouTube - Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd - The Wall[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

I was in the mood for a little Irish music.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcG1JNpazN4]YouTube - Makem & Clancy: A Place In The Choir[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LTPRJqt2z4]YouTube - Amy Winehouse - Rehab[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry9ppgHPzks]YouTube - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts - I Hate Myself For Loving You[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrOeGCJdZe4]YouTube - OneRepublic - All The Right Moves[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs38lKxmtI4]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - I Run To You[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7qpfGVUd8c]YouTube - While My Guitar Gently Weeps - George Harrison[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2oFESUMWhU]YouTube - What is Life - George Harrison[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7JVxE2SYxo&feature=fvw]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Piece of my heart[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJzcF0v1eOE]YouTube - Small Faces, Itchycoo Park[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lazdg-eqmQ]YouTube - Moody Blues - Nights in White Satin (extended version)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbWULu5_nXI]YouTube - Procol Harum - A whiter shade of pale 1967[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKdknYaSHgE]YouTube - John Denver & Cass Elliot - Leaving On A Jet Plane[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL68ZeclcA]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vq6PkNNCCcc]YouTube - Take It To The Limit - The Eagles[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AtaZ_NU_tU]YouTube - Brad Paisley Then[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE]YouTube - All these years Sawyer Brown[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF-oWhD2itE]YouTube - Just A Song Before I Go - Crosby, Stills & Nash[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrVlPrZwJ2g]YouTube - I Dare You[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=We1BVMmcr2A]YouTube - Cat's In The Cradle-Johnny Cash[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79fpsrujc7Q]YouTube - BEE GEES ~Rest Your Love On Me ~[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjCw3-YTffo]YouTube - The Band, The Weight[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k_n1ogEbjU]YouTube - Toby Keith - God Love Her[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8StG4fFWHqg]YouTube - Stealers Wheels - Stuck In The Middle With You - Offical Video + Lyics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMEl5RGnfEc]YouTube - The Real Soggy Bottom Boys, Man Of Constant Sorrow[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8]YouTube - Dueling Banjos Deliverance[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

Metal fans only. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqdZpxkzNvc&feature=channel]YouTube - Lamb of God - Redneck[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWkhCxCcWSE&feature=channel[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFm9v0wvEnw&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAt7sawS8_4]YouTube - Dirty Vegas - Days Go By[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc1PHk9FhIk&feature=related]YouTube - sugarloaf - green eyed lady[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3KeiPjbgcE&feature=related]YouTube - Don't Call Us We'll Call You- Sugarloaf- 1975[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fymw5ie9Zd4&feature=related]YouTube - Do You Know What I Mean ? - Lee Michaels- 1971[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwD1FPD15A8]YouTube - Quittin' Time[/ame]​


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR3hhc_Nfg8&feature=related]YouTube - David Essex - Rock On[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTT___rCvN0]YouTube - Tell Me Why Wynonna Live[/ame]​


----------



## PixieStix

Intense said:


> YouTube - Do You Know What I Mean ? - Lee Michaels- 1971



That is a great song!


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlUGTof2TWU]YouTube - Vince Gill - Don't Let Our Love Start Slippin' Away[/ame]​


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEi7GPkxfsE]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Dreams[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0rksaW51h8]YouTube - Shania Twain - I'm outta here (Album)[/ame]​


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEZxtdesraU]YouTube - Alannah Myles (Official) Black Velvet[/ame]​


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysXMAOgEIq4]YouTube - George Thorogood I Drink Alone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaVPASJmeMU&feature=related]YouTube - jim croce bad bad leroy brown[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YTPO6UfSno]YouTube - One Way Ticket[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I62uwbyD2pU]YouTube - "Blue" - LeAnn Rimes (HQ Music Video)[/ame]​


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP-srMOmstM&feature=related]YouTube - Jim Croce - You Don't Mess Around With Jim[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHcA_hROx8c]YouTube - Lionel richie - How long[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQjy2NXy7l0&feature=related]YouTube - David Gilmour-There's no way out of here[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh-85Qkhg4s]YouTube - Brooks & Dunn - My Maria[/ame]​


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVFku0P7qTA&feature=related]YouTube - Phil Collins - I Don't Care Anymore[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lFvxrGN19Y&feature=related]YouTube - Genesis - Man On the Corner (1981)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIplcV3tKKg&feature=related]YouTube - Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ps9JvEC6ObQ&feature=fvw]YouTube - Traffic (Light Up Or Leave Me Alone)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVzvRsl4rEM]YouTube - The Heavy - How You Like Me Now?[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9-kFCwaE50]YouTube - Mushroomhead-Bwomp[/ame]

Got To Get Together
Got To Get With The Game Plan
To Defeat The Dealer That Dealt This Hand
I Don't Understand Why The Kids Are Killing Kids
When The Only One That Benefits Is The Big Whigs
They're Using Death As A diversion On Capitol Hill
With Their Hand In The Cookie Jar Far From The Blood Spill
They Want More Power So They're Trying To Pass Bills
To Further Exploit And Contribute To The Landfill

Bleed For Me
I'll Bleed For You
Bleed For Me
I'll Bleed For You

We're Piling It Too High
Talk Not Saying Anything
What We Leave Behind
What We Can't Afford To Keep
There's No Sympathetic Posturing
There's No More True Humanity
The Old Ways Aren't Working Anymore
Let's Separate The Users From The Whores

Creepy Crawl
Twist The 4-5 Cap To Get Wrapped
Tight Slap The Wax On The Wheels To Feel Alright
Find The Flow Freak The Funk Like Your In Heat
Wrap The Leaf Strike The Blunt Now Your In Deep
We've Got To Get Together
Got To Get With The Game Plan
Defeat The Dealer That Dealt This Hand
I Don't Understand Why The Kids Are Killing Kids
When The Only One That Benefits Is The Big Whigs
Mankind Unkind Always A Fine Line
We've All Got To Die And This Time It's My Time
Hindsight Blind Fight I Hate It When I'm Right
He Destroys The World While We Sleep At Night
Twist The 4-5 Cap And Understand
That If It Was Up To Me I'd Free Charles Manson
Hindsight Blind Fight I Hate It When I'm Right
He Destroys The World while we sleep At Night

Throw It All Away

If It Was Up To Me I'd Free Charles Manson

We're Piling It Too High
Talk Not Saying Anything
What We Leave Behind
What We Can't Afford To Keep
There's No Sympathetic Posturing
There's No More True Humanity
The Old Ways Aren't Working Anymore
Let's Separate The Users From The Whores

Creepy Crawl

What Do We Have To Hope For
Why Do We Even Try
Laughed At Religion Long Ago
I Doubt I'll Be An Angel When I Die

Mankind Unkind Always A Fine Line
We've All Got To Die And This Time It's My Time
Hindsight Blind Fight I Hate It When I'm Right
He Destroys The World While We Sleep At Night
Twist The 4-5 Cap And Understand
That If It Was Up To Me I'd Free Charles Manson
Hindsight Blind Fight I Hate It When I'm Right
He Destroys The World At Night

Let's Separate The Users From The Whores


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTCsE8crK0Q]YouTube - G. Love - Booty Call[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMsVuw8Q-aM]YouTube - 7. People are people[/ame]

We're different colors 
And different creeds 
And different people 
Have different needs 
It's obvious you hate me 
Though I've done nothing wrong 
I've never even met you 
So what could I have done 

People are people 
So why should it be 
You and I shouldn't get along 
People are people 
So why should it be 
You should hate me 
People are people 
So why should it be 
You and I shouldn't get along 
People are people 
So why should it be 
You should hate me 

Punching and kicking 
And you're shouting at me 
I'm relying on your common decency 
So far it hasn't surfaced 
But I'm sure it exists 
It just takes a while  
To travel from your head to your fist 

I can't understand what makes a man 
Hate another man 
Help me understand 

People are people 
So why should it be 
You and I shouldn't get along 
People are people 
So why should it be 
You should hate me 
People are people 
So why should it be 
You and I shouldn't get along 
People are people 
So why should it be 
You should hate me 

I can't understand what makes a man 
Hate another man 
Help me understand 
I can't understand what makes a man 
Hate another man 
Help me understand 
I can't understand what makes a man 
Hate another man 
Help me understand


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OwkQPSsIxc]YouTube - Del Shannon * RUN AWAY *[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VCC3SaJECE&feature=related]YouTube - Cross Wind Landings Compilation[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3OVaCDLc9M]YouTube - The Assembly - Paranoia Will Destroy Ya[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFX2pk-FtEU]YouTube - Collective Soul - Heavy[/ame]

Ironic......Ain't it?......


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrBDivsSe3k&feature=related]YouTube - The Sweet - Ballroom Blitz[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3sMjm9Eloo[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9AWGc0d8ik]YouTube - Spacehog - In the Meantime (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNre5neZ6QI]YouTube - Soul Asylum-Runaway Train[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNSygqogpls]YouTube - JEFFERSON STARSHIP - Runaway (Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7opZ59dzqhw&feature=related]YouTube - Find Your Way Back-Jefferson Starship[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tCrBF71JCU&feature=related]YouTube - Jefferson Starship - "Miracles"[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVzvRsl4rEM&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&index=51]YouTube - The Heavy - How You Like Me Now?[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfB_sT3mHHo&NR=1]YouTube - The Heavy - Sixteen[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxuaUaS4rU0]YouTube - Volcano - Jimmy Buffett[/ame]






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9XGjvp0uFM]YouTube - Jimmy Buffet-Volcano[/ame]


----------



## casper4020322

I listen to one radio station at work (the only one that will come in) and I hear Kelly Clarkson, Jason Mraz, Chris Daughtrey, etc. all day long. Are their songs current is what I want to know. Just like Timberland with "Apologize" (of which I love) how current is that?


----------



## RadiomanATL

casper4020322 said:


> I listen to one radio station at work (the only one that will come in) and I hear Kelly Clarkson, Jason Mraz, Chris Daughtrey, etc. all day long. Are their songs current is what I want to know. Just like Timberland with "Apologize" (of which I love) how current is that?



Yes, they are current, depending on your definition.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KjF58a6V_s]YouTube - Albert Hammond___It Never Rains in Southern California[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_P-v1BVQn8]YouTube - Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone Again (original version)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAKInjg66fY]YouTube - Gilbert O'Sullivan. Claire.[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NCZ4l8FCFc]YouTube - Tie a yellow ribbon round the old oak tree[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-udpbkM1Wg]YouTube - My Sweet Gypsy Rose[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVqWV5UmJPo]YouTube - Gloria Gaynor - I WIll Survive[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzQeGbgz4-A]YouTube - ABBA - Angeleyes[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

Transglobal Underground:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYtO1Ufn0_c]Delta Disco[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KkWGy7W3_o]YouTube - Coldplay - Clocks (Edit)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4QkTvK2OEw]YouTube - Journey - Lights[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFC8sDTXlng]YouTube - JOURNEY "Wheel In The Sky"[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5Og_YsaXt4]YouTube - Benson Arizona - Let's have some music in here[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN1J5sMv28Q]YouTube - Blind Faith ~ Can't Find My Way Home[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDXu61ZXgWE&feature=related]YouTube - Blind Faith - Well Alright[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Diwxw0pxTzI]YouTube - How Do You Do-Mouth and McNeil[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4asAOyglCc&feature=PlayList&p=54CD692E585AE055&index=2]YouTube - Dr. Hook - Sylvia's Mother[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ux3-a9RE1Q]YouTube - Cover Of The Rolling Stone-Dr.Hook[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IETwQDcd6BU&feature=related]YouTube - Queen - Fat Bottom Girls[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4]YouTube - Styx - Renegade[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

Classic.. Give it a try. you'll like it. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-swlx9z2O0]YouTube - The Smashing Pumpkins - Mayonaise[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm-Vh3j8sys&feature=related]YouTube - Styx come sail away[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDWQ8w829tY]YouTube - Blood, Sweat & Tears live 1970 Japan And When I Die[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk62SOhV-C0&feature=related]YouTube - Chicago at Tanglewood, MA 1970 perfroming I'm a Man[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1YmVqkBGY8]YouTube - Peter, Paul and Mary - If I Had My Way[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY_5JOEmFK0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

Another good one, even though Embedding is disabled. Try it 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQSxwzOngMU]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins - Tonight, Tonight (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaXIOanHlGc]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins- "Perfect"[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EisXJSsULGM&feature=related]YouTube - Up On Cripple Creek - The Band (The Band 5 of 10)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np0solnL1XY&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free bird[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RjqcTsxx-8]YouTube - The Band, Ophelia[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sF0bQBOsFM&NR=1]YouTube - Tuesday's Gone Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6QxPkXzEQ4&feature=related]YouTube - The Band, Stage Freight[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6WQ2efjodg&feature=related]YouTube - Mr Bojangles by Nitty Gritty Dirt Band[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpV2CnJUa0E]YouTube - The Electric Prunes - Get Me To The World On Time[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_uVrY0kJl0]YouTube - Question Mark and the Mysterians - 96 tears[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg]YouTube - Bob Seger- Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwDWflrdaeI&feature=related]YouTube - Metal Church - Watch The Children Pray [official music video][/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sywhOYyRUGQ]YouTube - Comecon- Democrator[/ame]


----------



## casper4020322

I just posted a thread about American Idol and I want to know what you think about it. I know you look at it you old henpecked dudes. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR8Sot4SWeU]YouTube - Counting Crows - Murder Of ONe[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P78QX_v9wBQ&feature=related]YouTube - Rain King[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sy_JXPixTRA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sy_JXPixTRA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sf3KG8VAtJg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sf3KG8VAtJg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3dLAv0NklTg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3dLAv0NklTg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxgeSv88c2w]YouTube - Nickelback - Burn It To the Ground[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Need a sorbet to wash the Nickelback out of your mouth?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylQMhYqSntk]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - Boogie On Reggae Woman[/ame]


----------



## JW Frogen

That is some mighty fine sorbeting there Mr. Dude.

Stevie got my mo doing the joe.


----------



## Oddball

Preach it, Br'er Randy!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGO42gvCSPI]YouTube - Randy Newman - Political Science[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Save a seat for me!!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyTdtf0LFMk]YouTube - Toy Matinee - Last Plane Out[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

_*NATALIE!*_ 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3NIMz8EtwY]YouTube - 10,000 Maniacs and Natalie Merchant[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbaq7bofy4E]YouTube - Yoko Kanno - Kogane no chi (Land of Luxury)[/ame]

Serenity.


----------



## Ragnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2spZ-NDfS4]YouTube - "High as F#%k" Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqh54rSzheg]YouTube - Cream- Sunshine of Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6F3czhKWc9U&feature=related]YouTube - Steve Winwood, Eric Clapton - Had to Cry Today[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wml3V-maDeA]YouTube - TRAFFIC JOHN BARLEYCORN ( MUST DIE )[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq8nQOhZ3u8]YouTube - Uriah Heep - The Wizard[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttlp1wgM7go]YouTube - Uriah Heep-Lady in black[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDpVS7D9AJs]YouTube - The Road to Shamballa | music by Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhMO9azmKNU]YouTube - Steve Earle - Copperhead Road[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscPOozwYA8]YouTube - Eric Clapton/Tears in heaven[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=985JGeGq_tc]YouTube - Morphine - Cure for Pain[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBTXNPZPfbE]YouTube - Linkin Park - "Leave Out All The Rest"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kWHG0KWtfY]YouTube - Traffic - Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfAqLGqg3WY&feature=related]YouTube - MELANIE SAFKA - Lay Down (Extended Version)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMbATaj7Il8]YouTube - Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0XZLWKHCwM]YouTube - blackmore's night- wind in the willows[/ame]



                           As I went a walking 
One morning in spring 
I met with some travelers 
On an old country lane 

One was an old man 
The second a maid 
The third was a young boy 
Who smiled as he said 

"With the wind in the willows 
The birds in the sky 
There's a bright Sun to warm us 
Wherever we lie 

We have bread and fishes 
And a jug of red wine 
To share on our journey 
With all of mankind." 

So I asked them to tell me 
Their name and their race 
So I could remember 
Each smile on their face 

"Our names, they mean nothing 
They change throughout time 
So come sit beside us 
And share in our wine." 

"With the wind in the willows 
The birds in the sky 
There's a bright Sun to warm us 
Wherever we lie 

We have bread and fishes 
And a jug of red wine 
To share on our journey 
With all of mankind." 

So I sat down beside them 
With flowers all around 
We get from a mantle 
Spread out on the ground 

They told me of prophets 
And peoples and kings 
And all of the one God 
That knows everything 

"We're traveling to Glaston 
Over England's green lanes 
To hear of men's troubles 
To hear of their pains 

We travel the wide world 
Over land and the sea 
To tell all the people 
How they can be free." 

"With the wind in the willows 
The birds in the sky 
There's a bright Sun to warm us 
Wherever we lie 

We have bread and fishes 
And a jug of red wine 
To share on our journey 
With all of mankind." 

So sadly I left them 
On that old country lane 
For I knew that I'd never 
See them again 

One was an old man 
The second a maid 
The third was a young boy 
Who smiled as he said 

"With the wind in the willows 
The birds in the sky 
There's a bright Sun to warm us 
Wherever we lie 

We have bread and fishes 
And a jug of red wine 
To share on our journey 
With all of mankind." 

"With the wind in the willows 
The birds in the sky 
There's a bright Sun to warm us 
Wherever we lie 

We have bread and fishes 
And a jug of red wine 
To share on our journey 
With all of mankind." 

All of mankind


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Zombina and the Skeletones - 'Dr no'

http://www.zombina.com/

Listen to it here: http://www.myspace.com/zombinaandtheskeletones


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j83xviHVmGg]YouTube - Bachman - Turner Overdrive - Let It Ride[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heCWKiII29A&feature=PlayList&p=9A94AD5E955F210B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=8]YouTube - Misty Moisty Morning - Steeleye Span[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58i15L9OJ7o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPpnvNlywP8&feature=PlayList&p=311BA8357D7EC312&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3]YouTube - The Flying Burrito Brothers - Colorado[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6tV11acSRk&feature=related]YouTube - THE BEATLES- HERE COMES THE SUN[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFH36je9Hro]YouTube - Rainbow Man On The Silver Mountain[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP_MDIYhPH0]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - Early Morning Rain (Live in Chicago - 1979)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqGGWKSn71w]YouTube - The Daily Flash-Violets of Dawn[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYE2ouS6_tc]YouTube - Nightnoise -'The cricket's wicket' Live Seville, Spain 1990[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQgDnZQogDM]YouTube - I Can't Make You Love Me By Bonnie Raitt[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOtaShvmySU]YouTube - Tim McGraw: My Best Friend[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66aqcOsnP2E]YouTube - Shadows Of The Night - Pat Benatar[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeI_xlPWfow]YouTube - BLACKFOOT [ HIGHWAY SONG ] AUDIO TRACK[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OafqYNCzq5U]YouTube - Paul Simon: Diamonds on the soles of her shoes /zimbabwe[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FpLnK9SPTE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbmoYmo3gYQ]YouTube - Saving Abel- Addicted [WITH LYRICS][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxgeSv88c2w]YouTube - Nickelback - Burn It To the Ground[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBks7V3SzJo&feature=fvw]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Jorma Kaukonen - Jack Casady - I See The Light[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg2Nc178JIo&feature=related]YouTube - FREE - Alright Now (1970 UK TV Performance) ~ HIGH QUALITY HQ ~[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQPlU5q1CBI&feature=related]YouTube - JOHNNY WINTER - Jumpin' Jack Flash (1974 UK TV Appearance) ~ HIGH QUALITY HQ ~[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj1uElADZw]YouTube - Grand funk railroad - Footstompin' Music[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm6w4J4wXf4&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song (Live Video)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2T642CpaLI]YouTube - Cry Little Sister by Seasons After - Radio Edit Version[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgvfRSzmMoU]YouTube - The Charlie Daniels Band - The Devil Went Down to Georgia (live)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EALC3x7PDA]YouTube - the devil went to jamaca[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5Nazfuw808]YouTube - Hot Rod Mustang (GTA SA)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKym33vK1cs]YouTube - Wild Wood Weed[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

My Grandson on the white Guitar.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fJnKvJIEg8&feature=related]YouTube - And Justice For All Talent Show Cover[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NSB-wKYL4w]YouTube - Those Were The Days- Cream- 1968[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX2sVv3yYgE]YouTube - Helmut Lotti - "Those Were The Days"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DmpM8DMZ9E]YouTube - Cheap Trick "I Want You To Want Me"[/ame]


----------



## CrimsonWhite

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bv5Tpcw-z84&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bv5Tpcw-z84&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB7h5aWPPd0&feature=related]YouTube - Head East Live '79 Never Been Any Reason[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaSSK09_mBc]YouTube - David Gilmour - There's no way out of here[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ2yXWi0ppw]YouTube - R.E.M.-Losing My Religion(With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Good morning, Coyote!  

It's been a while but feels like it's about time once again ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5-1HoLM-aw]YouTube - The Belle Stars - Iko Iko (Rain Man - 1988)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVUx4zxd7VA&feature=related]YouTube - Wishbone Ash - Phoenix[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Phoenix said:


> Good morning, Coyote!
> 
> It's been a while but feels like it's about time once again ...
> 
> YouTube - The Belle Stars - Iko Iko (Rain Man - 1988)


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGDIxcuPT7s]YouTube - Eric Clapton/Change the world[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WUdlaLWSVM&feature=related]YouTube - Eric Clapton Layla Original[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpuyXdKx9Ws]YouTube - Steppenwolf - Monster[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDZ5QJOsSNs]YouTube - The Rum Tum Tugger[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0FawK4G_AY]YouTube - Savatage- "Somewhere in Time" & "Believe"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_UQil4j_i8]YouTube - Elaine Paige - Memory (Cats)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UthNI8QosMY]YouTube - Mungojerrie and Rumpelteazer[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfgBz89sxMA]Afro Celts[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUCBQeKOJv8]YouTube - Randy Travis - Heroes And Friends (Videos)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6VW4tMZbE]YouTube - Clannad 'I Will Find You' ~ The Last of the Mohicans[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> YouTube - The Rum Tum Tugger



Copy cat! I played this in the Evolution thread last night! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-L6rEm0rnY]YouTube - Cats Musical - Memory[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Lk138R6ShE]YouTube - Mr. Mistoffelees[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yXRGdZdonM&feature=related]YouTube - Bob Marley - Redemption Song[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

This is my favorite broadway song!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5SUSmedMm8]YouTube - Nightwish - Phantom of the Opera[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKfbVAO6VGA]YouTube - All Souls Night - Loreena McKennitt - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HWNKDmlnnQ]YouTube - Music of the Night - The Phantom of the Opera[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_JLkIOnq04&feature=related]YouTube - Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman - Time To Say Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FD6jO4u6R78]Oceania[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhiLxEfqNFg]YouTube - Holier Than Thou, Nunsense[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B7sH5QLyXY&feature=related]YouTube - LOREENA MCKENNITT THE MUMMERS' DANCE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gDSIaNCLxc]YouTube - Whistle Down the Wind, No Matter What[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BMwcO6_hyA]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Always[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI]YouTube - Bob Seger - Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OaIJaxSprg]YouTube - Tim McGraw: Still[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DXSq0atJ74]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Southern Voice(Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ufn_pUVzZBg]YouTube - after the goldrush 1978[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNDcAWNscg8]YouTube - Toby Keith - American Ride[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS1NfjLkdSM]YouTube - Easton Corbin - A Little More Country Than That[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGoiiwxTWeE]YouTube - Hillbilly Bone (feat. Trace Adkins)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvdoKvHYxcA]YouTube - Brad Paisley - American Saturday Night[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTA2buWlNyM&feature=fvst]YouTube - Alan Jackson - Remember When[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWcW1or6Q-w]YouTube - Elvis Presley - In The Ghetto ( That's The Way It Is 1970).avi[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktw9jcC2psA]YouTube - John Berry - Kiss Me in the Car[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFSfdL5lPoY]YouTube - Elvis Presley- Can't Help Falling in Love (With lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V55FfDnkQ6o]YouTube - Canned Heat - Woodstock Boogie (Live at Woodstock 1969)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g266Uwp6ZnI]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie/Motorcycle Song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb0XYUv72Cw]YouTube - UB40 - Don't Break My Heart ( Live )[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9msXmZEh70s]YouTube - Rest Your Love On Me (Olivia Newton-John & Andy Gibb)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lD2OsUcgb00]YouTube - The Jackson 5-Dancing Machine[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwqJwWLFyRY]YouTube - "You Look Good In My Shirt"[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqIQE4du6co]YouTube - Dave Edmunds - I Hear You Knocking[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9Z6_euqQRw]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Echoes in the Dark[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkFOBZRAbMU]YouTube - Goin' Down Slow - Duane Allman[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5mtclwloEQ&feature=fvst]YouTube - Right Said Fred - I'm Too Sexy (Original Mix - 2006 Version)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hmtDrKe4ug]YouTube - Waylon Jennings - Luckenbach Texas[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9KAqhbIZ7o]YouTube - Blade Runner-Love Theme-Full version[/ame]



peace...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A54Y-51U1ZM]YouTube - Keith Anderson - I Still Miss You[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tejXfyRL9M]YouTube - Mallary Hope Love Lives On[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRO7PxiIkeg]YouTube - Phil Collins - I Wish It Would Rain Down Music Video[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APUUybUehog]YouTube - eric clapton - tears in heaven[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ipvfm_F_3tc]YouTube - fountains of wayne-stacey's mom music video official (lyrics in descrption)[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsVlKFxZNzo]YouTube - Rob Zombie-Superbeast (2001)[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

Mine has Rachel Hunter, yours has Rob Zombie. Just sayin'.


----------



## Dr.House

hjmick said:


> Mine has Rachel Hunter, yours has Rob Zombie. Just sayin'.



You win on the eye candy, for sure....


I was just in a kind a "fuck 'em all" industrial type mood tonight...lol


----------



## hjmick

Dr.House said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has Rachel Hunter, yours has Rob Zombie. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You win on the eye candy, for sure....
> 
> 
> I was just in a kind a "fuck 'em all" industrial type mood tonight...lol
Click to expand...


When I'm that kind of mood, I generally go with something like this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doTBT46wMvA]YouTube - Ramstein - Du Hast[/ame]

And I turn it up to 11...


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCNPXpehoCM&feature=related]YouTube - Stupid Girl - Garbage[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

Good choice....

A little KMFDM added in...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qImsGownT_o]YouTube - KMFDM- Glory[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXCh9OhDiCI]YouTube - Ministry - Jesus Built My Hotrod (Video Version)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Dr.House said:


> Good choice....
> 
> A little KMFDM added in...
> 
> YouTube - KMFDM- Glory




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2ZbjfNmrYk]YouTube - KMFDM - Light (Cellulite Radio Dub - KMFDM)[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

Dr.House said:


> YouTube - Ministry - Jesus Built My Hotrod (Video Version)



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1-zzJnKtDg]YouTube - Johnny Cash & June Carter Cash - One Piece At A Time[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jv0OtzbWU1U]YouTube - Level 42 - Something About You[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR3Vdo5etCQ]YouTube - No Doubt - Don't Speak[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSPemwyHicU]YouTube - The Hooters - Karla With A K (1988)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EkJRy3gIS4]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band - Midnight Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlI1W8cWMIY]YouTube - Allman Brothers - DREAMS ((stereo))[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXrcINvsREU&feature=related]YouTube - Allman Brothers - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed - 1970[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHhKnc0XZrs&feature=related]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band with Duane - Whipping Post - Fillmore East - 09/23/1970 (Part 1)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KcxaYXOcY4]YouTube - Genesis - Mama (1983) HQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntm1YfehK7U


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlY-JlE5ZCo]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Us And Them[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCNJBopK25I]YouTube - Fields Of Gold Sting[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpJia1TrzL8]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - All my love (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdVXqSDlSjo]YouTube - Kool G Rap, Lord Jamar, Talib Kweli - OZ Theme 2000[/ame]



peace...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeI_xlPWfow]YouTube - BLACKFOOT [ HIGHWAY SONG ] AUDIO TRACK[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiShfBmb-oA]YouTube - Black Sabbath - N.I.B. 1970 (High Quality)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoZbWOxwH3g]YouTube - Ice-T - I'm Your Pusher[/ame]



peace...


----------



## xsited1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcNACaKY3I4]YouTube - APRIL WINE [ JUST BETWEEN YOU & ME ] LIVE[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4v-_p5dU34]YouTube - Led Zeppelin-The Rain Song[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_YR4dKArgo&feature=grec]YouTube - Selena Gomez & The Scene - Naturally[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3rVR0e9Vz8]YouTube - Ronnie Milsap - Smoky Mountain Rain[/ame]



peace...


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3hBYTkI-sE&feature=related]YouTube - Bill Withers - use me[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnhKcCwZwl8]YouTube - America - Ventura Highway[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ph9Qf7Dr8s]YouTube - Foreigner-Dirty White Boy[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxUGR8vc8NE]YouTube - America - You can do magic[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM7LR46zrQU]YouTube - Al Stewart - Year of the cat[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpOlaLTXP4E]YouTube - David Bowie-Fame[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3goJ6YUjE70]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen & Neil Young - All Along The Watchtower[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRR-WlLVj74]YouTube - The Who - Pinball wizard[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN38vED24Eg]YouTube - Tommy James&the Shondell_Crytal Blue persuasion[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C4HQQSz-K8]YouTube - Tommy James & The Shondells - Crimson And Clover (LIVE)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zieOAi9LaQI]YouTube - Tommy James & The Shondells - Hanky Panky (LIVE)[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLYOOezs3DA]YouTube - Bob Marley - Get Up Stand Up (Live)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2FT4FprxDg]YouTube - Animals Please Don't let me be Misunderstood.[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALC7kt6iUHY]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project - Don't Answer Me[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsqONjjMDfw&feature=related]YouTube - dynamite hack boys in the hood[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ka-rGmXr7A]YouTube - Blues Brothers - Shake Your Tail Feather[/ame]


----------



## Terry

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I came across this song....the older people will get a kick out of it.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANtMdzOFIVQ]YouTube - THE ARCHIES - SUGAR SUGAR[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dteHoydD8es]YouTube - Bob marley - no woman no cry[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l38CIbuOPHw]YouTube - April Wine - Sign of the Gypsy Queen[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo]YouTube - Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5znh58WITU8&feature=related]YouTube - "Games People Play" - Joe South - 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-TPk3OPEOc]YouTube - Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes - 1975 - Wake Up Everybody[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtUMa0FtuWY&feature=related]YouTube - Marvin Gaye - What's going on[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BA6fFGMjI&feature=related]YouTube - Marvin Gaye - Mercy, Mercy Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tOpwgrqshU]YouTube - Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues (Make Me Wanna Holler)[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLoQteiJNOU]YouTube - Guns N' Roses Ft. Sir Elton John Playing November Rain[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CymYVnJjK3o]YouTube - My Maria - Brooks & Dunn[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdBvTvxHy7E]YouTube - BW Stevenson - My Maria[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMXy09pVEQY&feature=related]YouTube - Michael Martin Murphy (Geronimos Cadillac)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s&feature=related]YouTube - Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMc8naeeSS8]YouTube - Dancin' In the Moonlight[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fiaogh9nDI]YouTube - Donovan - Josie[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrk25hHEb4A]YouTube - Bob Dylan When the ship comes in[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xG_f8el0bg&feature=related]YouTube - Blue Angels (Metallica - Metal Militia)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGcxN2D1E34&feature=related]YouTube - Van Halen-Dreams (Blue Angels)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Tom Petty is the man!~

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HNMpd4tR6c]YouTube - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers - You Don't Know How It Feels[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTAhZKP5wCY]YouTube - Tom Petty - You Got Lucky[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aowSGxim_O8]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Mary Jane's Last Dance[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGkYrJC7yuE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGkYrJC7yuE[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQMBz6HvSoM&feature=fvw]YouTube - Kickstart My Heart - Motley Crue[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Maz9ddxEQnM]YouTube - The Beatles - Taxman[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXG0q0qesRw&feature=related]YouTube - Motley Crue-Same Ol' Situation[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU]YouTube - Looking glass - Brandi you're a fine girl[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEjz-wAQLSA]YouTube - Tim McGraw If You're Reading This[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOOs-MqDOI0&feature=related]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot 1974 - Sundown[/ame]


----------



## Douger

The Republican Anthem.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ORKLaozFzo]YouTube - Dead Kennedys - Kill the Poor Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDL9rS2p_wA&feature=related]YouTube - Me And You And A Dog Name BOO[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

*Starts at 2:50. *



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK8MD-W5b3U]YouTube - Incubus - Deep Inside (Live in Chicago '98)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-es1cNnMY0&feature=related]YouTube - Mark Lindsay - Arizona[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGpbd6BUO0I]YouTube - Welcome Home - Coheed and Cambria (ALBUM Version)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7B5jXYRy3Q]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Some Kind of Wonderful[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwufaDPGgA0]YouTube - Revelation Theory - "Slow Burn" Idol Roc Entertainment[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T61cpqDDn1E]YouTube - electric light orchestra - don't bring me down[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPB912oTYe4]YouTube - Talking Heads - Houses In Motion (Stereo Difference) from "Remain In Light"[/ame]

For a long time I felt without style or grace
Wearing shoes with no socks in cold weather
I knew my heart was in the right place
I knew I'd be able to do these things.

And as we watch him digging his own grave
It is important to know that was where he's at
He can't afford to stop...That is what he believe
He'll keep on digging for a thousand years.

I'm walking a line-I'm thinking about empty motion
I'm walking a line-Just barely enough to be living
Get outa the way-No time to begin
This isn't the time-So nothing was done
Not talking about-Not many at all
I'm turning around-No trouble at all
You notice there's nothing around you, around you
I'm walking a line-Divide and dissolve.

Never get to say much, never get to talk
Tell us a little bit, but not too much
Right about then, is where she give up
She has closed her eyes, she has give up hope

I'm walking a line-I hate to be dreaming in motion
I'm walking a line-Just barely enough to be living
Get outa the way-No time to begin
This isn't the time-So nothing was done
Not talking about-Not many at all
I'm turning around-No trouble at all
I'm keeping my fingers behind me, 'hind me
I'm walking a line-Divide and dissolve.

I turn myself around, I'm moving backwards and forwards
I'm moving twice as much as I was before
I'll keep on digging to the center of the Earth
I'll be down in there moving the in the room...

I'm walking a line-Visiting houses in motion
I'm walking a line-Just barely enough to be living
Get outa the way-No time to begin
This isn't the time-So nothing was done
Not talking about-Not many at all
I'm turning around-No trouble at all
Two different houses surround you, 'round you
I'm walking a line-Divide and dissolve.


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwrYMWoqg5w]YouTube - T'Pau - Heart And Soul (2003 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEtna873fOc]YouTube - KISS - Peter Criss - I Can't Stop the Rain[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIKGHbm4-6M]YouTube - B-52'S Dry county[/ame]


----------



## mal

Barney Rubble and the **** Stubble - Guitars101 - Guitar Forums

^Damned Difficult to Find... Just the Band...



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw2o_Go4QWI]YouTube - Big country[/ame]

SHA!...



peace...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Doctor Doctor what is wrong with me
This supermarket life is getting long
What is the heart life of a colour TV
What is the shelf life of a teenage queen
Ooh western woman
Ooh western girl
News hound sniffs the air
When Jessica Hahn goes down
He latches on to that symbol
Of detachment
Attracted by the peeling away of feeling
The celebrity of the abused shell the belle
Ooh western woman
Ooh western girl
And the children of Melrose
Strut their stuff
Is absolute zero cold enough
And out in the valley warm and clean
The little ones sit by their TV screens
No thoughts to think
No tears to cry
All sucked dry
Down to the very last breath
Bartender what is wrong with me
Why am I so out of breath
The captain said excuse me ma'am
This species has amused itself to death
Amused itself to death
Amused itself to death
We watched the tragedy unfold
We did as we were told
We bought and sold
It was the greatest show on earth
But then it was over
We ohhed and aahed
We drove our racing cars
We ate our last few jars of caviar
And somewhere out there in the stars
A keen-eyed look-out
Spied a flickering light
Our last hurrah
And when they found our shadows
Grouped around the TV sets
They ran down every lead
They repeated every test
They checked out all the data on their lists
And then the alien anthropologists
Admitted they were still perplexed
But on eliminating every other reason
For our sad demise
They logged the explanation left
This species has amused itself to death
No tears to cry no feelings left This species has amused itself to death

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsspXqCe4kI]YouTube - Amused To Death[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w]YouTube - Golden earring - Twilight zone[/ame]
Somewhere in a lonely hotel room
There's a guy starting to realize
That eternal fate has turned his back on him...

Verse 1:
It's 2 A.M. the fear has gone
I'm sitting here waiting the gun still warm
Maybe my connection is tired of taking chances

Verse 2:
Yeah there's a storm on the loose
Sirens in my head
Wrapped up in silence all circuits are dead
Cannot decode my whole life spins into a frenzy...

Chorus:
Help I'm stepping into the twilight zone
Place is a madhouse feels like being cloned
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go now that I've gone too far
Help I'm stepping into the twilight zone
Place is a madhouse feels like being cloned
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go now that I've gone too far
So you'll come to know
When the bullet hits the bone
So you'll come to know
When the bullet hits the bone

Verse 3:
I'm falling down a spiral--destination unknown
Double crossed messenger--all alone
Can't get no connection, can't get through--where are you

Verse 4:
Well the night weighs heavy on his guilty mind
This far from the border line
When the hitman comes he knows damn well
he has been cheated...
And he says

Chorus

Solo

Chorus

Outro
So you'll come to know
When the bullet hits the bone


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Lunatic fringe
I know you're out there
You're in hiding
And you hold your meetings
We can hear you coming
We know what you're after
We're wise to you this time
We won't let you kill the laughter.

Lunatic fringe
In the twilight's last gleaming
This is open season
But you won't get too far
We know you've got to blame someone
For your own confusion
But we're on guard this time
Against your final solution

We can hear you coming
(We can hear you coming)
No you're not going to win this time
We can hear the footsteps
(We can hear the footsteps)
Way out along the walkway
Lunatic fringe
We know you're out there
But in these new dark ages
There will still be light

An eye for an eye;
Well before you go under...
Can you feel the resistance?
Can you feel the thunder?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp9852hq0W0&feature=related]YouTube - Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A12-KN5UijA]YouTube - The Crystal Method- Name of the Game[/ame]
Yo
Top of the crown
Rape the queen
The fatal mistake in your cradle
Can't shake the dreams of
Fire inside of your phonograph
Battered with gas
And give you room to breathe
Through an adequate mask
Everybody in front
Let me see ya pumpin' ya fists
If you up in the back room
When you rockin' with this
Come on
Keepin' ya speaker knockin'
Jumpin' bangin' bumpin' blazin'
Hot
Callin' all freaks (all freaks)
Callin' all freaks now
Yo yo
Callin' all freaks (all freaks)
Callin' all freaks now


that's right


callin' all freaks


Get em up in the back room
Get em up in the back room
I said get em up in the back room


mutha fucka


callin' all


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqBm7O2sMFY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRa3RtBiIU]YouTube - Golden Earring - Radar love[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leohcvmf8kM]YouTube - The B52's - Love Shack[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDZy6-fMCw4]YouTube - The B52's - Rock Lobster[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG-hD81o6Rs]YouTube - Whatcha see is whatcha get[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzTeLePbB08]YouTube - The O'Jays - Back Stabbers[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OkemMYvKZU]Blue Light Boogie[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOL8-qIYemg]YouTube - Blue Man Group - Drumbone (Last Call Vegas)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp_QkUVZGPc]YouTube - Kinks - Celluloid Heroes[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YVS3zgTHOsw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YVS3zgTHOsw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gFC8sDTXlng&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gFC8sDTXlng&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IcsVPis1iNs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IcsVPis1iNs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q_jUkhEd8co&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q_jUkhEd8co&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A0H3bJHWGl4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A0H3bJHWGl4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LqdQVKEqu7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LqdQVKEqu7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UsvNaOg459w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UsvNaOg459w&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OMAIsqvTh7g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OMAIsqvTh7g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5V7JKYaYeuM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5V7JKYaYeuM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zv61iFMgctw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zv61iFMgctw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RlTPFERD8zs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RlTPFERD8zs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WpePWo56zm4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WpePWo56zm4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBEj35WVc1U]YouTube - Dexter: One foot on the gas, one foot in the grave[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tr-BYVeCv6U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tr-BYVeCv6U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hfwFpRnOeGg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hfwFpRnOeGg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HU5zqidlxMQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HU5zqidlxMQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KOhelSakWNI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KOhelSakWNI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SKWXagY9ex0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SKWXagY9ex0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kX1uF6J2mOA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kX1uF6J2mOA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8lJYN3FfC0"]YouTube - Pat Benatar - Invincible[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMxFa6-6gJ4[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1fAPEUWowEc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1fAPEUWowEc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U0mL2gzy8dE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U0mL2gzy8dE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## AquaAthena

no1tovote4 said:


> *Pink Floyd - Not Now John*



Gene Genie---David Bowie


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gjJzlIedCuo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gjJzlIedCuo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHstlUiEaos]YouTube - The Temptations - The Way You Do the Things You Do[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7dGdrP3pms]YouTube - Marvin Gaye - Heard It Through The Grapevine[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xBCpcSvxYeo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xBCpcSvxYeo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HQEhuylZmg]YouTube - Four Tops Baby I Need Your Lovin'[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r1M5eEJeT38&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r1M5eEJeT38&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SNYdcwunG7g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SNYdcwunG7g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UGw9iQZkfE&feature=related]YouTube - Four Tops "I Can't Help Myself (Sugar Pie Honey Bunch)"[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0g9PiEgYYUU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0g9PiEgYYUU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WH6UnvSlahc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WH6UnvSlahc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M597-6lhKrg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M597-6lhKrg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xql99I1VSdI]YouTube - Roundabout[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-_niy2ZM5Jo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-_niy2ZM5Jo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbhXmSBlS_U]YouTube - Eddie Money-take me home tonight[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AUwbQjm93Es&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AUwbQjm93Es&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ygomJjjdc0U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ygomJjjdc0U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZVlbgqmxXNY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZVlbgqmxXNY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6F3czhKWc9U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6F3czhKWc9U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0_EFdod4YDo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0_EFdod4YDo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI]YouTube - Bob Seger - Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iLo8GJJLUhE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iLo8GJJLUhE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1l2kUeIYvQ]YouTube - Genesis - Follow You, Follow Me[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiTpUCkTuVc]YouTube - Supertramp - Give A Little Bit[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mj8xrrcxYQ]YouTube - The House Of The Rising Sun-Frigid Pink-1970[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YAG9Q9OzUNc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YAG9Q9OzUNc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yj4JCPXQjk8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yj4JCPXQjk8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sOy1QJT1Zfk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sOy1QJT1Zfk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jGYx0hMjM0]YouTube - Steve Miller Band-Swing Town[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DNT7uZf7lew&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DNT7uZf7lew&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVaLE4TTbwI&feature=related]YouTube - Rock On - David Essex - 1973[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/69AvNm8zubo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/69AvNm8zubo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Meister

Some happy music:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnQ8yQJROCI]YouTube - The Esquires - Get On Up[/ame]


----------



## Victory

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_n_P40sEaM]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe [Live][/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clJb4zx0o1o]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9AWGc0d8ik]YouTube - Spacehog - In the Meantime (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap5vXJi-cgc]YouTube - Concrete Blonde - Joey (Digitally Remastered)[/ame]


----------



## Victory

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvwqSMRtoSI]YouTube - Nirvana - Aneurysm[/ame]


----------



## Victory

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee6xkwVucIE]YouTube - Nirvana - Breed[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ebtjgK8NNU]YouTube - Bryan Adams - Straight From The Heart[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m99ybtk4QNs]YouTube - METALLICA - BATTERY(STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2Ta0qCG8No]YouTube - Elton John-Crocodile Rock[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfLC2IpJ8Y]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlE968mydp4]YouTube - The Beat Farmers , Riverside[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMkFjYRWM4M]YouTube - Angie - The Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yw1Tgj9-VU]YouTube - Linkin Park - In The End (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

This song pretty much says it all!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJj6GfPRAtg]YouTube - Simple Man W/lyrics, Charlie Daniels[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqMD3ZY9ioU]YouTube - Warrant-Cherry Pie[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OiV_5kEt6A]YouTube - Phil Collins "Against All Odds" Live Aid 1985 bumnote.com[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsWpeShAvoo]YouTube - The Crew Cuts - Sh-Boom[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvfb8GcKAWs]YouTube - Don't Stand So Close To Me - The Police[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKpObNMeeSY]YouTube - Kim Wilde Kids In America HD[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkPZwhDj1Ss]YouTube - Cars that go boom Audio[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faEX3qjP9Mc]YouTube - Fade To Black - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akt3awj_Ah8]YouTube - Black Sabbath - black Sabbath - original videoclip[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC1cc3OaEJU&feature=related]YouTube - Master of Puppets - Metallica (Moscow '91)[/ame]


----------



## Victory

Dis said:


> YouTube - Warrant-Cherry Pie




  Dis, Lets not get carried away here.


----------



## Dis

Victory said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Warrant-Cherry Pie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis, Lets not get carried away here.
Click to expand...


Huh?


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLRAggWfuX8]YouTube - Billy Idol - Mony Mony[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn8vzTsnPps]YouTube - Limp Bizkit - My Way[/ame]


----------



## Victory

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScYk-cyQ4CE]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Cry For The Bad Man (live '76)[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjTjtJDZomw]YouTube - 311 - All Mixed Up[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r80HF68KM8g]YouTube - Alice In Chains - No Excuses[/ame]


----------



## Victory

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRxqG4Td-9g]YouTube - Alice in Chains - Sea of Sorrow (live)[/ame]


----------



## Victory

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9GAEFTeWko]YouTube - Alice in Chains - Junkhead (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

A song I remember my Dad use to listen to a lot.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWN8Bv9bMmc]YouTube - Eddy Arnold - Make The World Go Away (1966)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxqG-LoJHPY]YouTube - Billy Idol - LA Woman[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYikyYL0S00]YouTube - Styx - Miss America[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5TF-61Or-Y]YouTube - BILLY IDOL - HOT IN THE CITY 1982[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COsVgbAJ8B8&feature=featured]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Bleeding Heart[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJ7vyFnLvjw&feature=featured]YouTube - Steve Vai "Now We Run"[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubRNJ9UCHlU]YouTube - Blue Oyster Cult (I Love The Night)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjCIhV0QEPc]YouTube - Meat Loaf - It's All Coming Back to Me Now (feat. Marion Raven)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Dedication thread is down so I have to add it here. This is for you Sista

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuyRW31u4Zs[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85cNRQo1m3A]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Human Touch[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsJsjaYm03E]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Thunder Road[/ame]

Bruce best song ever!


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4tIcdHALI8]YouTube - Clint Black Good Run Of Bad Luck[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F5nVGfsOmE]YouTube - The Grass Roots- Let's Live For Today[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5IVuN1N6-Y]YouTube - Love the One You're With[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5pkkAhETYg]YouTube - mary hopkin - those were the days-68[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

For those who like the raunchy, you just can't beat ol' Mojo Nixon!
This one's called "Tie my pecker to my leg"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvsHZgLanhg]YouTube - Mojo Nixon[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Orv_F2HV4gk]YouTube - Fast car -Tracy Chapman[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fymw5ie9Zd4]YouTube - Do You Know What I Mean ? - Lee Michaels- 1971[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3KeiPjbgcE]YouTube - Don't Call Us We'll Call You- Sugarloaf- 1975[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSR9qtO4x4s]YouTube - Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds - Fallin' in Love[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

Gots to have some Little Feat!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IyRNKleyyg]YouTube - Let It Roll (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhhtRxqSrys]YouTube - Molly Hatchet: Flirtin With Disaster[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYSJVBO8ARA&feature=related]YouTube - Alabama 3 Woke Up This Morning Live Acoustic[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVlbgqmxXNY]YouTube - Traffic - The Low Spark Of High-Heeled Boys[/ame]


----------



## xsited1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2glFe0sY_y4]YouTube - SAGA -On the Loose (Video Clip)[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s6MCvMONVM]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Built To Last[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic: Freedom Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7sNSduf7Gc]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Not Fade Away[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtoeOQksSzE]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- What Is And What Should Never Be (STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wxk_DoJ8dNQ]YouTube - Johnny Cash - Me And Bobby McGee (live)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtrEN-YKLBM]YouTube - Under Pressure[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR-A4QFHZBA]YouTube - We Didn't Start The Fire[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVjdMLAMbM0]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan, Texas Flood,[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSrLDHDQ2eo&feature=related]YouTube - Rossini - The Thieving Magpie (Abridged)[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQxxBGb2uSE]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Cold shot (Live in Texas)[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N6XaYbgL2Q]YouTube - Cold Shot - John Mayer [live] HQ Stevie Ray Vaughn cover[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6PHOeXIPNZE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6PHOeXIPNZE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV74PsUo1dc]YouTube - Band of Gypsys - Machine Gun 1[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIprkGupeKw&feature=related]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix- Band Of Gypsies[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghPcYqn0p4Y]YouTube - Sia - Breathe Me[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-fWDrZSiZs&playnext_from=TL&videos=fZR5ifPu0iQ&playnext=1]YouTube - Dido - White Flag[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZcOJgdC9R0]YouTube - Jack Johnson - If I Had Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwFS69nA-1w]YouTube - Bright Eyes "First Day Of My Life"[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dOwHzCHfgA]YouTube - Cutting Crew - (I Just) Died In Your Arms[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wneCa_yIuzg]YouTube - Jimmy Buffett - Fruitcakes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i98_Lqcryp8]YouTube - Sam Cooke- Another Saturday Night[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmZdvVnMXCc]YouTube - Sam Cooke "Chain Gang"[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAQE-tHjPAc]YouTube - Sam Cooke - Bring It On Home To Me[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lfU5bBEW_eg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lfU5bBEW_eg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z04r_tlWdRs]YouTube - bonnie raitt - something to talk about[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sF0bQBOsFM]YouTube - Tuesday's Gone Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxPfc9A3BlU]YouTube - Nothin'[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okUrGG66KpQ]YouTube - Collective Soul Home_08 Run[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boJ2BT50kFs&feature=related]YouTube - Collective Soul Home_09 World I Know[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-AB7RJpOjY]YouTube - Bryan Adams, Rod Stewart & Sting - All For Love[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ktff3bZpux8]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet with Butterfly Wings (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWcs1GmJRQs]YouTube - Chris Young - The Man I Want To Be[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MKJin92wx8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8NR_9YEcLw]YouTube - Trace Adkins - (This Ain't) No Thinkin' Thing[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2scxJNXjMI]YouTube - The Day ObamaCare Died - American Pie Parody[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ywD3505pH8]YouTube - Dixie Chicks - Cold Day In July (live)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gXE3Z2USLU&feature=PlayList&p=2ABCD784C3F6B87D&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3]YouTube - Peter Green - Man of the World[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xXEtO3bEe0]YouTube - Blue Oyster Cult - Astronomy[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd9OhYroLN0]YouTube - Linkin Park - Crawling[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtS8SHX7row]YouTube - Wishbone Ash - Time Was[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un-0QZqgYf4]YouTube - Dave Mason - All Along The Watchtower - 6.12.09[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gQEDwjhaDE]YouTube - Robert Cray - Smoking Gun[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcWfpPgeAP4]YouTube - Expose- Seasons Change[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJe5sMBpnNY]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival-Suzie Q[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIjUY3pjN8E&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe5rg05ZQNs]YouTube - The Jets - You Got it All[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRU8fEsq6nk]YouTube - CCR Ramble Tamble[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxkbTG6PeCI]YouTube - Lisa Lisa Cult Jam Lost In Emotion[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oqD5z96HEg]YouTube - "Banking Queen" - a Live Performance by Barney Frank[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZDAEWP0hfU&feature=related]YouTube - obama I get by with a little help from my friends[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQhM7voma8A&feature=related]YouTube - Baby Please Don't Go -- Ted Nugent[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYOV8uu17t0]YouTube - Ted Nugent[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4YhZiv5JxM]YouTube - Go West King Of Wishful Thinking Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEaX4ApC_EU]YouTube - Wild Wild West - Will Smith[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq0XZx_a7Y8]YouTube - Wild Wild West - Escape Club[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mV_5-bRPo]YouTube - Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICAsimtEsU8]YouTube - I can hear music Kathy Troccoli and Beach Boys[/ame]

what a voice......


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=387ZDGSKVSg[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBNUrYyGI7A]YouTube - Elvin Bishop - Fooled Around And Fell In Love (1976)[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Lk_AMtsZso]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival.It came out of the sky.[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfurHQpnIVM]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins - Stand Inside Your Love (Video)[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd3Mt8JBBBg]YouTube - Katmandu - Bob Seger[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPBzTxZQG5Q]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - Here Without You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqIQE4du6co]YouTube - Dave Edmunds - I Hear You Knocking[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljtHpfb02Rc[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H8TLPHI1qM]YouTube - Slick Rick "La Di Da Di" LIVE at B.B. King's NYC 11/13/09[/ame]



peace...


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCdGqed6Ajg]YouTube - The Grass Roots-Midnight confessions[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go]YouTube - Johnny Cash Hurt[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_yWyBjDEaU]YouTube - Light My Fire - The Doors[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLRLhV9U0kQ]YouTube - Aerosmith - Pink[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb-Nacm-pKc]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Learning to Fly[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSf3wD9ddZM]YouTube - Foggy Mountain breakdown - Earl Scruggs & friends (video)[/ame]

_yehaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww_


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFRONfUZv7Q]YouTube - Tom Jones - She's A Lady (1967)[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

This was the song I danced to with my beautiful bride:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpjOVLY9Kc8]YouTube - keeper of the stars tracy byrd[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Dr.House said:


> This was the song I danced to with my beautiful bride:
> 
> YouTube - keeper of the stars tracy byrd



That song has some real special meaning for me as well. Thank you for posting it, my friend


----------



## Dr.House

PixieStix said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the song I danced to with my beautiful bride:
> 
> YouTube - keeper of the stars tracy byrd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That song has some real special meaning for me as well. Thank you for posting it, my friend
Click to expand...


You're welcome my friend...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keLKfsLUnXo]YouTube - Shivaree - Goodnight Moon[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtTHsBlhdxo]YouTube - Sia - I go to sleep[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHhZ2LThpv4]YouTube - Behemoth "At the left hand ov God"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_XFMCgeI7c]YouTube - R.E.M. Losing My Religion[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPankJ0TytY]YouTube - Pretenders - Middle of the Road (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8cUvPyvsg&feature=related]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band - "Take The Highway"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smFcaCD8U_4&feature=related]YouTube - The Marshall Tucker Band - "Running Like The Wind"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4-a8zh0m9c&feature=related]YouTube - Can't You See-Marshall Tucker Band[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk&feature=related]YouTube - Green Grass and High Tides[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t15l2rE_RYw&feature=related]YouTube - The Outlaws....Hurry Sundown...1977[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ptavYnUBM&feature=related]YouTube - Outlaws- There Goes Another Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J4TdJdpPDM]YouTube - Bad Company - Holy Water[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOFwfPL54aY&feature=related]YouTube - Bad Company - Feel Like Makin´Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4QK4f2AjGU]YouTube - Bad Company - Bad Company[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUszp9QFmq4&feature=related]YouTube - What About Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5M_Ttstbgs]YouTube - Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth (good sound quality!)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq5_pEO8a8U]YouTube - THREE DOG NIGHT Liar (Live w / lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]YouTube - Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tZtJIL5va4]YouTube - Traffic - Light Up Or Leave Me Alone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMsIrKjSM6Y&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - We're An American Band LIVE - 1974[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUW1SGF7bR8]YouTube - Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Home - 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x6chChxzV0&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iikY_nJrmNo]YouTube - Stealin' Uriah Heep Live Stealin Stealing[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hcgoLojOVo&feature=related]YouTube - Sly & The Family Stone (Every Day People)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj1uElADZw]YouTube - Grand funk railroad - Footstompin' Music[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4&feature=related]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Wizard[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RmKBFND9SY&feature=related]YouTube - SLY & The Family Stone -- It's a Family Affair[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0]YouTube - Slow Ride- Foghat (Full Version)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sy_JXPixTRA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sy_JXPixTRA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UWRypqz5-o&feature=related]YouTube - Steppenwolf - Born to be wild 1969[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4o--q6xuvs&NR=1]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Easy Livin' Live[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4Wvxg-hV-0]YouTube - The Spencer Davis Group-Gimme Some Lovin'[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85zp1zVVDAQ]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child (Slight Return) (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJrjsfwcEXc]YouTube - Steppenwolf- Magic Carpet ride[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POCUgBSVENQ&feature=related]YouTube - Spencer Davis Group - I'm a Man[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeY9IRnVmk8&feature=related]YouTube - Wishbone Ash - Blowin' Free - 1973[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qga5eONXU_4&feature=related]YouTube - Alice Cooper-Schools out[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRFpXPu_7wE]YouTube - Lucky Man - Emerson Lake Palmer[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PU-PoUwECjI]YouTube - Whole Lotta Love - Led Zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ5W6T6hU7w&feature=related]YouTube - Wishbone Ash - The King Will Come - 1989[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCvMKcNJCAY]YouTube - Led zeppelin - immigrant song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjZPOVhMa_A&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin Black Dog[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onwPuCPUZpg]YouTube - Storybook Love[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiY3kCShPpQ]YouTube - The Flying Burrito Brothers - White Line Fever (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPpnvNlywP8]YouTube - The Flying Burrito Brothers - Colorado[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHq87F2fS-s]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band / This Ol' Cowboy[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60Ek7Af3ucE]YouTube - Bobby Darin....If I Were A Carpenter[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo3Wu3BolfA&feature=related]YouTube - Good Time Charlie's Got The Blues[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwVwtLwyDA8]YouTube - Warren Zevon - Excitable Boy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqrMd5y7QXQ&feature=fvw]YouTube - Wichita Lineman - Glen Campbell[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Coyote said:


> YouTube - Warren Zevon - Excitable Boy



Wish I could rep you


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8N2K0NY]YouTube - Werewolves Of London[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQvQm-K5cT8&feature=related]YouTube - Bobby Darin Sings Beyond the Sea[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5puAN1PGQw&NR=1]YouTube - Warren Zevon Lawyers, Guns and Money[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhRRWwH3Fro&feature=related]YouTube - Warren Zevon - Roland The Headless Thompson Gunner[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFs8G0yOtfc]YouTube - Molly Hatchet - "Flirtin' With Disaster"[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YZbp34ahDzs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YZbp34ahDzs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsHUgpSxMoI]YouTube - Glen Campbell - Galveston[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aO-TM9GA3Tg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aO-TM9GA3Tg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5IVuN1N6-Y]YouTube - Love the One You're With[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J3SI5dRuug]YouTube - Violets of Dawn by The Chad Mitchel Trio[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=663L-GWQdws&feature=related"]YouTube - Love, Reign O'er Me- Pearl Jam[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfxoM6trtZE]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie /City of New Orleans[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J72hq9kLyUQ&feature=related]YouTube - Hobo's Lullaby[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpPlzeK7RM]YouTube - ELO - Telephone Line - CORRECT SYNC[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLRaCSGEfjg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLRaCSGEfjg[/ame]

Because I'm drunk.


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLyHH8gsN-Y]YouTube - Cheech & Chong (fiberweed van theme)[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

It's been a long time comin'
It's goin' to be a long time gone.
Appears to be a long time,
Yes, a long, long, log time
Before the dawn.

Turn, turn any corner.
Hear, you must hear what the people say,
You know there's something that's goin' on here,
That surely, surely, surely won't stand the light of day.
And it appears to be a long,
Such a long, long, long time before the dawn.

Speak out, you got to speak out against
The madness, you got to speak your mind,
If you dare.
But don't try to get yourself elected.
If you do you had better cut your hair.
'Cause it appears to be a long time,
Before the dawn.

It's been a long time comin',
It's been a long time gone.
But you know, the darkest hour,
Is always just before the dawn.
And it appears to be a long time,
Such a long, long, long time before the dawn.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVW9sOsXAjU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVW9sOsXAjU[/ame]
Funny how some things never go out of style.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJQkZXiFNkw&feature=related]YouTube - Cathedral- Crosby, Stills & Nash[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrWNTqbLFFE&feature=related]YouTube - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young "Woodstock" 1970 Album- Deja Vu[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIccZsURyLc&feature=fvst]YouTube - Jefferson Airplane - Wooden Ships[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwPYhQVtIxU&feature=related]YouTube - Comin' Back to Me - Jefferson Airplane[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6giiYDlqRQs]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Water Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ley8DN6jrXc&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Tuna - 8 I see the light[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNSygqogpls&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcHlHk27noM&feature=related]YouTube - Chicago Transit Authority - "Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is?" [Studio Version][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DO51AThtPzc]YouTube - Every Dog Has Its Day lyrics Toby Keith[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30UtwNrDXtE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band-Lost And Found[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c8PieKE8rY&feature=related]YouTube - Midnight Special - Gordon Lightfoot - "If you Could read My Mind"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP_MDIYhPH0]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - Early Morning Rain (Live in Chicago - 1979)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl2NKZtl07c]YouTube - Denis Leary ASSHOLE[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPXL3iEVnCM]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - Black Day in July[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I need a song...that will fill a dogless merlot void....what would it be?


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZarmRLa2p9Q]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - I'm going down[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Dancing in the dark


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN-4lX0QyZc]YouTube - David Lee Roth - Just A Gigolo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcRkWmFK2ic]YouTube - David Lee Roth-Goin' Crazy (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

If I Had You (Sessions) - AOL Music - Truveo Video Search


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r75XWbsSx-E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r75XWbsSx-E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZaxqZMs21M]YouTube - Rock 'n' Roll Girls -- John Fogerty[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xUHKJ5n_SMw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xUHKJ5n_SMw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vJtf7R_oVaw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vJtf7R_oVaw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3ahhmiuyko0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3ahhmiuyko0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tUtOFtg-uI4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tUtOFtg-uI4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyHNuVaZJ-k]YouTube - Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc. (HD)[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVlDSzbrH5M]YouTube - Billy Joel - The Downeaster "Alexa"[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pAf3gqdCrDs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pAf3gqdCrDs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE]YouTube - Neil Young - Heart Of Gold[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JFwcmU6Ql0A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JFwcmU6Ql0A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uQwMTnmo_k]YouTube - Peter Frampton - Show Me The way[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nitiMG81DRc]YouTube - Natalie & Nat King Cole Unforgettable[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b5KnmDMbSr0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b5KnmDMbSr0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C3zgYW_FAM]YouTube - Weezer - Island In The Sun[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BeQ9kw818NQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BeQ9kw818NQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WSUdqC8c71w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WSUdqC8c71w&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VxVI8dja-0&feature=related]YouTube - Livin' on a prayer / Bon Jovi[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CyE5NNowczA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CyE5NNowczA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MqTvfXIzug]YouTube - Cavalleria Rusticana - Intermezzo[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EKezn4ZO4yw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EKezn4ZO4yw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ytzjANitRHM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ytzjANitRHM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3F4GmbHl5g&feature=related]YouTube - The Rolling Stones - Get Off of My Cloud (1967)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG3PnQ3tgzY]YouTube - Taco - Puttin' on the Ritz (Original Uncensored Version)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-ERnT1X9HPw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-ERnT1X9HPw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCRE9qOgbug]YouTube - Dirty Deeds Done With Sheep[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kMAIi4BgeZw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kMAIi4BgeZw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhm27uXG6bg]YouTube - Billy Bragg & Wilco - California Stars[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s6NI4n8A2L8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s6NI4n8A2L8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v6WpOTt5OpE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v6WpOTt5OpE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhecdhiokJo&feature=related]YouTube - Crosby, Stills & Nash - Helplessly Hoping[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFuJW5Bdbe4]YouTube - iris [lyrics][/ame]


----------



## Intense

Coyote said:


> I need a song...that will fill a dogless merlot void....what would it be?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E]YouTube - Beach Dawn - Mystic Traveler - Dave Mason[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms]YouTube - Traffic: Freedom Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBo_POKv21w]YouTube - "Dreams" - The Allman Brothers Band - FULL[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoZUQ0QC19c]YouTube - Heart - Magic Man[/ame]

Heard it on the radio today, haven't heard it in forever....


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdP3nZMZQbs&feature=related]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULjCSK0oOlI]YouTube - Paul Simon - You Can Call Me Al[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFlomKbPuGE]YouTube - Paul Simon - Me And Julio Down By The Schoolyard[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUkDtW1x-Yk]YouTube - Mama Don't Take My Google Chrome Away[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j83xviHVmGg]YouTube - Bachman - Turner Overdrive - Let It Ride[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUJmReJfexU&feature=related]YouTube - star star[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irp8CNj9qBI]YouTube - Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWGeRgFa-hI]YouTube - Mission Impossible TV show theme song[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7KrlDZ5Hkw]YouTube - The Mamas & The Papas - Monday Monday[/ame]



peace...


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmbQEQltOwM&NR=1]YouTube - "Hallelujah" by Rufus Wainwright (Irish performance)[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Lady Gaga & Beyonce | Playlist | VEVO


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1P0xVkOi-x8]YouTube - Co-co - The Bad Old Days [totp2][/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGLsAkeRd84&feature=fvw]YouTube - 10cc - Dreadlock Holiday [totp2][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbOkdbp4CAk&feature=related]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Easy To Be Hard (Poverty Video)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9az6MMNZJl8&feature=related]YouTube - Argent - Liar [Original Version] (1970)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq5_pEO8a8U]YouTube - THREE DOG NIGHT Liar (Live w / lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQnI57fT7E0]Sadhana[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ]YouTube - Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYYiaZcuEuk&feature=related]YouTube - Montego Bay- Bobby Bloom- 1970[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKbrix8S6xU]YouTube - Season Of The Witch Al Kooper Steven Stills Mike Bloomfield[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSmJOvLrVig[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oidm5Zfw_SA]YouTube - Jessica- The Allman Brothers Band[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIY8CoMILgU&feature=fvw]YouTube - One Way Out-The Allman Bros. Band[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mvfMdJjPVk&feature=related]YouTube - The Moody Blues Seventh Sojourn 08 I'm Just A Singer[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ-P8Fgfhvk]YouTube - Crimson & Clover[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75XWbsSx-E&feature=related]YouTube - The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN38vED24Eg]YouTube - Tommy James&the Shondell_Crytal Blue persuasion[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfwFpRnOeGg]YouTube - The Zombies - Time of the Season (HD) (MolotovTV)[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-XW-fCoGE8]YouTube - Kid Cudi - Soundtrack 2 My Life / With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNxfPAF1frM]YouTube - Tom Petty - Breakdown (Live 1985)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNgt7U9QrFQ&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers - American Girl[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GN2kpBoFs4]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way - 1977[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xt22KvnRSL4]YouTube - Kid Cudi - Make Her Say ft. Kanye West, Common[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CHs4x2uqcQ]YouTube - Kanye West - Good Morning[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk4eQTVNTaw]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Good Time Charlie's Got The Blues[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pyC7WnvLT4&feature=related]YouTube - Albert Hammond - It Never Rains In Southern California[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USVvxcaa4OA]YouTube - Jim Croce - New York's Not My Home[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTSxAMPXJ80&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Walk Like a Man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIK-O3IAqX4&feature=related]YouTube - blues image Ride Captain Ride[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBn2ux5vRHk&feature=related]YouTube - S-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y NIGHT! Bay City Rollers[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

dont ask me why

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBn2ux5vRHk&feature=related]YouTube - S-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y NIGHT! Bay City Rollers[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDLKmoOjrA8&feature=channel]YouTube - Lollipop[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0B9Pr-2L3I&feature=related]YouTube - Rick Dees & His Cast Of Idiots Disco Duck special disco version 1976[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2t4XpeEuXA]YouTube - Elton John - Indian Sunset[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVtxwFyOwRw&feature=related]YouTube - Ball Of Confusion[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZbp34ahDzs&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Peter Gabriel Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZACwVOJXpn0]YouTube - John Prine - It's A Big Old Goofy World[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ85Hep0kD0&feature=related]YouTube - john prine...hello in there..[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1EF9Q2m7pA&feature=related]YouTube - John Prine - Aint Hurtin Nobody[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4PXMCCTMwM]YouTube - The Faces - I'm Losing You[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQja4M3Y1sY&feature=related]YouTube - Pet Shop Boys - What Have I Done To Deserve This? (2003...[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Fuckin' classic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOnqjkJTMaA]YouTube - Michael Jackson - Thriller[/ame]

You know it's old school 'cause MJ was black​


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZN3weW1udE]YouTube - Dropkick Murphys- The Spicy McHaggis Jig[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-3jf3Vj850&feature=related]YouTube - Pet Shop Boys - It's A Sin[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2aMaMkDwTA&feature=related]YouTube - Pet Shop Boys - Always On My Mind[/ame]

 no other woman could replace her

my little angel


----------



## PixieStix

Intense said:


> YouTube - Peter Gabriel Solsbury Hill



I love that song!

One of the best songs of the 70's. The lyrics are amazing

Climbing up on Solsbury Hill 
I could see the city light 
Wind was blowing, time stood still 
Eagle flew out of the night 
He was something to observe 
Came in close, I heard a voice 
Standing stretching every nerve 
Had to listen had no choice 
I did not believe the information 
I just had to trust imagination 
My heart going boom boom boom 
"Son," he said "Grab your things,  
I've come to take you home." 

To keep in silence I resigned 
My friends would think I was a nut 
Turning water into wine 
Open doors would soon be shut 
So I went from day to day 
Tho' my life was in a rut 
"Till I thought of what I'd say 
Which connection I should cut 
I was feeling part of the scenery 
I walked right out of the machinery 
My heart going boom boom boom 
"Hey" he said "Grab your things 
I've come to take you home." 
(Back home.) 

When illusion spin her net 
I'm never where I want to be 
And liberty she pirouette 
When I think that I am free 
Watched by empty silhouettes 
Who close their eyes but still can see 
No one taught them etiquette 
I will show another me 
Today I don't need a replacement 
I'll tell them what the smile on my face meant 
My heart going boom boom boom 
"Hey" I said "You can keep my things,  
They've come to take me home."


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrzr4R3LpsQ]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes (Radio Edit / Single Version)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2cFEHM9yMw]YouTube - MOONLIGHT SONATA (Beethoven)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9FDXoYs_fM]YouTube - Primitive Radio Gods "Phonebooth" Subtitled Version[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Nim Vind ? Suicide Pact ? Free listening at Last.fm

Action is what it takes to get it done
You're fucking right
To fear the other ones
And there's some light out
Fear the coming darkness of our world
It's here without a doubt

Come on little girl
Don't ask me why I gotta do this
You gotta die
Come on little girl
Don't you ever ask me why
You're gonna cry, cry, cry

Killin, Fuckin
Alright on a Friday night
Gimme your love
It's all within your bite
I feel a car crash into a violent sight
And it's all us
When the shift begins it's cycle

Here comes a suicide
Here comes the maelstrom
Here comes the end of time


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY0z-BKhefY]YouTube - Elton John - Sorry seems to be the hardest word 1976[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjUk3Bp16zs&feature=related]YouTube - Elton John - Bennie and the Jets **with lyrics**[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0LTRPMpOVM&feature=related]YouTube - Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress by The Hollies[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TO48Cnl66w[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

This is a catchy little tune

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVpv8-5XWOI"]YouTube - Train - Hey, Soul Sister[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-YXdI6dOII]YouTube - Lady Antebellum "Never Alone" Music Video[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0GJjv9SdF8]YouTube - Blackmore's night Under a Violet Moon[/ame]


Yes that is Richie Blackmore of Deep purple fame.....


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xcwt9mSbYE]YouTube - The Velvet Underground - Heroin (song only)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chysEoANK7c]YouTube - What's Up! / 4 Non Blondes[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAEv45lNb3w]YouTube - Soup Dragons - Divine Thing[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwwJkaT2PHM]YouTube - Living Colour- "Cult of Personality" Live in Auburn 1988[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d64YVp5mKyY]YouTube - Santana - Conquistadore Rides Again[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXkGVAwWIrk&feature=related]YouTube - SANTANA - Treat (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj0zGxDxXVM&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Song of the Wind[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsTfpodN23w]YouTube - Strong Enough Sheryl Crow Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5ouOa9k0gE]YouTube - Sheryl Crow All I Wanna Do[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMiSZzHvBeM]YouTube - Sheryl Crow Kid Rock Picture[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDXu61ZXgWE]YouTube - Blind Faith - Well Alright[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AChK4jBkxs0]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band, Fire on the Mountain, music and lyrics only[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2LY5xRvSws]YouTube - Garth Brooks The Red Strokes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26kqgyMjyKM]YouTube - If you could read my mind - Don williams[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdKx7CC-9RM]YouTube - Don Williams "You're My Best Friend"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g28aHREt_bE]YouTube - Blake Shelton - Nobody But Me (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkkG1hGZaD0]YouTube - Martina McBride - Wrong Baby Wrong[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VKy69sE4VY]YouTube - Luke Bryan - Rain Is A Good Thing[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS1NfjLkdSM]YouTube - Easton Corbin - A Little More Country Than That[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wFpvRMIIEM]YouTube - Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw - Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4]YouTube - Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme (Miami Vice)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dXLC1butGc]YouTube - Big & Rich - Holy Water (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44_rtJxPg0s]YouTube - The Eagles - Peaceful Easy Feeling[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M597-6lhKrg&feature=PlayList&p=9426066D963C7A16&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - The Byrds - I Wasn't Born To Follow (Easy Rider)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xuMwfUqJJM]YouTube - Love me Do-The Beatles ' 62[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtsUrsgXnII]YouTube - Cat Stevens - Longer Boats[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2fDUb57_xk&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles- She Loves You[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PabOXL7ZDSE&feature=related]YouTube - Lady D'Arbanville - Cat Stevens (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDoRwRLlc3s&feature=related]YouTube - Cat Stevens - Sad Lisa Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRNxXS5nLCI]YouTube - The Doors - Touch Me[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNPzalks7No]YouTube - Ready for the Storm - Aoife Ní Fhearraigh[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af926HzO6-4]YouTube - Kathy Mattea, Coal Tattoo[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B7sH5QLyXY]YouTube - LOREENA MCKENNITT THE MUMMERS' DANCE[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_FZVD5lsAw]YouTube - Who are You[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc-LXoLoUrc]YouTube - The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil ALBUM VERSION HQ STUDIO CD[/ame]




peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXTnYCg8v8o]YouTube - The Byrds[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNjzzDNIJWw&feature=related]YouTube - The Byrds - Ballad Of Easy Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVM35MPrwKI&feature=related]YouTube - The Byrds-So You Want to Be a Rock & Roll Star[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKhI09XO5R0&feature=related]YouTube - The Byrds-"Eight Miles High"-9/23/70[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jJmDiXuMlY]YouTube - Climax Blues Band (I Am Constant)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc&feature=related]YouTube - Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6t6zhpDpPs]YouTube - Thin Lizzy - Are You Ready (live and dangerous)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U30qBziAfjU]YouTube - You Are Not Alone (NCIS)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VVFRMSwuq0]YouTube - Patty Loveless - You Don't Even Know Who I Am[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfLC2IpJ8Y]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrFwtlMd0H8]YouTube - Limp Bizkit - Behind Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZry5fTFqRQ&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&index=45]YouTube - Metallica - Unforgiven III Studio Version[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9Dk9Q2huGI]YouTube - Elvis CC Rider[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzF0hHb7xMc&feature=related]YouTube - The State Of Massachusetts - Dropkick Murphys[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZN3weW1udE&feature=related]YouTube - Dropkick Murphys- The Spicy McHaggis Jig[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pcx6W4se4DM&feature=related]YouTube - Dropkick Murphys-The Dirty Glass[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Yg8MuaWMT0&feature=related]YouTube - Kiss Me, I'm Shitfaced By: Dropkick Murphys[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip-COzs42LQ&feature=related]YouTube - Dropkick Murphy's -Amazing Grace[/ame]


----------



## naomibee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPjtb_5JGg0]YouTube - Styx - Babe Live 1996[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPT6NY31qzs&feature=related]YouTube - Dropkick Murphys- Walk Away[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKIocZ3WbgE&feature=related]YouTube - Dropkick Murphys - Johnny, I Hardly Knew Ya[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK9TDt3Ouo4&feature=related]YouTube - Dropkick Murphys The Green Fields Of France[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90kWIAqrjfs&feature=related]YouTube - "I Think I See The Light" live from Killville-ANGRY JOHNNY & THE KILLBILLIES[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp-Ri5hBOvI&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skkpO9YdwiY[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYBcuB68I1o&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPAJlKR35Xk[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiTcmahEjiY]YouTube - joe cocker - FEELIN ALRIGHT - Ultimate Collection[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mntt05KNA0Q]YouTube - MAXINE NIGHTINGALE - Right Back Where We Started From (1975)[/ame]  Any oneno the dance in this video?


----------



## SFC Ollie

froggy said:


> YouTube - MAXINE NIGHTINGALE - Right Back Where We Started From (1975)  Any oneno the dance in this video?



Not sure but it seemed to be either the swim, mashed potato, or what we called four corners. too many years gone by.


----------



## froggy

SFC Ollie said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - MAXINE NIGHTINGALE - Right Back Where We Started From (1975)  Any oneno the dance in this video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure but it seemed to be either the swim, mashed potato, or what we called four corners. too many years gone by.
Click to expand...


Think man think


----------



## SFC Ollie

froggy said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - MAXINE NIGHTINGALE - Right Back Where We Started From (1975)  Any oneno the dance in this video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure but it seemed to be either the swim, mashed potato, or what we called four corners. too many years gone by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think man think
Click to expand...


I've given it all I've got. there just isn't any more.


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7JVxE2SYxo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

SFC Ollie said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure but it seemed to be either the swim, mashed potato, or what we called four corners. too many years gone by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think man think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've given it all I've got. there just isn't any more.
Click to expand...


And you call yourself a soldier, give till you can't stand it and then give some more.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldyx3KHOFXw]YouTube - Gary Numan - Cars[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fh_udnK6hks]YouTube - La mejor música de los '80[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FiKHaSRMeg]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt - Silver Threads And Golden Needles[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihd2aKEUeac]YouTube - Donovan - Catch The Wind[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EPfyID0nZ4&feature=related]YouTube - Donovan - Colours[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9_pDY8SSBQ&feature=related]YouTube - Captain Beyond - Raging River of Fear[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

one of the first really hard rock groups....these guys were louder than most at the time...1968

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU5uDozoSSM]YouTube - Blue Cheer - Summertime Blues[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFl0nlHaWa4]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVLOMAanlIU]YouTube - Blues Image - Ride Captain Ride lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmP43qsAXvk]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Brother Love's Traveling Salvation Show[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

two songs by these guys.....from 69....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8Dk-62l0fs]YouTube - blodwyn pig. see my way / drive me[/ame]

a great song from 64....one hit wonders....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnafdOjrIv8]YouTube - The Chartbusters - She's The One (1964)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98mxTslGjbs&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Shilo[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9a4W2FZnpc]YouTube - Count Five - Psychotic Reaction[/ame]

from 1970.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkDw3CMwL5c]YouTube - Crabby Appleton (Go Back)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIG9osPPILM]YouTube - Daddy Cool - Come Back Again - Live TV (1971)[/ame]
the rhythm guitar player is the older bro of Agnus and Malcolm Young of AC/DC
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhFFqkkBPC4]YouTube - The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbWULu5_nXI]YouTube - Procol Harum - A whiter shade of pale 1967[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

Aged, but not as "old school" as some of the recent post folks are making. (good stuff you "others")


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DS3UmyOA-u4]YouTube - Soulsavers-Unbalanced Pieces[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlRXQEA0yj0]YouTube - Jimmy Castor Bunch - Troglodyte[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Cindy and Katie......HAWT! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyj6t-5THic[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

I guess I'm dating myself a bit by posting my songs to this thread for the first time tonight. So be it, I'm good enough, I'm drunk enough, and gosh darn it... some drums, a bass guitar and a sax are quite enough for me. You got a band there folks....



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=985JGeGq_tc]YouTube - Morphine - Cure for Pain[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Ooooo....Nice added live tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqjRVp9EHOY&feature=related]YouTube - B-52's - Love Shack (Live Montreux 2007)[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

OK, this one does not "date" me per se.

I found it through 'heardontv.com' which is (ok, maybe it dates me a bit) where folks go when they have not been the target audience for music in more than a decade and a half. It was either from the TV show _The Shield_ or the TV show _Rescue Me_. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eo8vW_0H_Kg]YouTube - the Magnetic Fields- All my Little Words[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDZy6-fMCw4&feature=related]YouTube - The B52's - Rock Lobster[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-uiGb-UwdM]YouTube - Black Sabbath - Fairies Wear Boots (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SH2DNAB0Qo&feature=related]YouTube - Black Sabbath-Sabbath Bloody Sabbath (Full Version + Lyrics in description)[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uHENwMuFnk&feature=related]YouTube - The Electric Prunes - Get Me To The World On Time[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmwqJfOd2v8]YouTube - TAKE ME TO THE RIVER ~ TALKING HEADS ~ (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvwrSdMY7dQ]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project "TIME"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbbHHR6iHOY&feature=related]YouTube - Alan Parsons - Games People Play[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=des0hOyzgRs&feature=related]YouTube - Sly and the Family Stone - Thank You (Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqB1oqP8smg]YouTube - War - City, Country, City (instrumental)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OexYG0OFxZk]YouTube - The Lowrider Band: Ordinary Man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXfIbw3T3WM&feature=related]YouTube - Lowrider Band-Slippin' Into Darkness (2008)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i0DMbCKnAg&feature=related]YouTube - Eric Burdon & War - Spill The Wine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQGFmEbuJOY]YouTube - Richie Havens Sings "Freedom"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLreozxbMkE&feature=related]YouTube - Richie Havens - on the turning away[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

this is the original version from around 1960....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKEdlSTHjtU]YouTube - Elmore James - The Sky is Crying[/ame]
from around 66-67....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPVRzKCWlGI]YouTube - The Equals - Baby, Come Back[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmIy7Ch4M84[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Au0JBO8tGM]YouTube - FOREVER MY DARLING[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-smMyAnJUc]YouTube - The Call - I Still Believe (1986)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfcisnVHtA0]YouTube - Rolling stones - jumping jack flash[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i0DMbCKnAg]YouTube - Eric Burdon & War - Spill The Wine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep7W89I_V_g]YouTube - Mike & The Mechanics - Silent running[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3VVpAOmoHo]YouTube - Ball of Confusion - The Temptations[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSUb2zX4POA]YouTube - The Temptations-Smiling Faces[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRf1Ad_Txsg]YouTube - Sammy Davis Jnr The Candy Man[/ame]

         

Organizing for America | BarackObama.com | Join the Fight


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzToHyAq17E]YouTube - Don't Stand So Close To Me '86 (THE POLICE) *legendado[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BA4jHtAspxU]YouTube - Bob Seger 1980- Still The Same[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_H3IR6XBRI]YouTube - Uriah Heep - July Morning[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxgC-uBw1K0]YouTube - Charlize Theron Montage : Marshall Tucker : Can't You See[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oobDQ0vdm8M]YouTube - Guns.N.Roses-Sweet Child O'Mine[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGcGq63uuqY]YouTube - Great White-Once Bitten Twice Shy[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-L4uSHJwCc]YouTube - Great White - Rock Me[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOFGMZr8QT8]YouTube - Motley Crue - White Trash Circus[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDY4nR1IqCs]YouTube - Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

To the congress and the administration of the USA
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVFku0P7qTA]YouTube - Phil Collins - I Don't Care Anymore[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EICkZWEzFGE"]YouTube - Bat For Lashes - What's A Girl To Do?[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZbp34ahDzs"]YouTube - Peter Gabriel Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUTXb-ga1fo]YouTube - Tom Petty - I Won't Back Down[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko77T9GubT8]YouTube - Surrogates- Breaking Benjamin "I Will Not Bow"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4QK4f2AjGU]YouTube - Bad Company - Bad Company[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C86oH5RwyJg]YouTube - The Animals House Of The Rising Sun[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfcisnVHtA0[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nrGrP8xBg0]YouTube - Jackson Browne - Running On Empty - Live BBC 1978[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmZdvVnMXCc]YouTube - Sam Cooke "Chain Gang"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCTYxIsLThA]YouTube - Jackson Browne--Doctor My Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6-4N0IPVh8]YouTube - Vicki Lawrence The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUclxp7FxHI]YouTube - Karn Evil 9 - Emerson, Lake & Palmer[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve6C_umRg7c&feature=related]YouTube - Detroit Spinners - Rubberband Man parts 1 & 2[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-TPk3OPEOc]YouTube - Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes - 1975 - Wake Up Everybody[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5znh58WITU8&feature=related]YouTube - "Games People Play" - Joe South - 1969[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot

Master Of Puppets

Metallica


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klHkXsalMDE&feature=related]YouTube - Joe South - Rose Garden[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Skull Pilot said:


> Master Of Puppets
> 
> Metallica



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z-hEyVQDRA]YouTube - Metallica - Master Of Puppets With lyrics[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR0CWvbl51o]Hem[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHvftcuqx6I&feature=related]YouTube - BoDeans "Good Things" 4/17/09[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qGV2Xj_Gno&feature=related]YouTube - closer to free[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_9k5ppOL7E&feature=related]YouTube - Bodeans Still of the Night[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWacuCXk-kk]YouTube - 05 - Sexy Sadie - The Beatles Remastered (2009) The White Album Disc 2 [Stereo][/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDK9QqIzhwk]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Livin' On A Prayer[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOHxNXFYXp4&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Spirits in the night (Live 1979)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3-EwMJDQek]YouTube - Roger Miller - Dang Me[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzymBKGV8rw&feature=related]YouTube - The Fixx - One Thing Leads To Another[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMs9NudasVI]YouTube - Shotgun[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew&feature=related]YouTube - Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhraiPTORhI&feature=related]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyN2KFattFE&feature=related]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - Edward, the Mad Shirt Grind[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qo0GdGgMFzM]YouTube - Rare Earth with Peter Rivera - Get Ready - Edited Version[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQL_bVPHfm4]YouTube - Kerli - Tea party (2010) (Alice in Wonderland soundtrack)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXMeZwO2qZ0]YouTube - Kerli - Walking On Air[/ame]

Kerli's Creepy Mind Control Video | The Vigilant Citizen


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8lJYN3FfC0]YouTube - Pat Benatar - Invincible[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5ATj0DG-W4&feature=related]YouTube - Pat Benatar Hell is for Children[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qga5eONXU_4&feature=related]YouTube - Alice Cooper-Schools out[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0YrXjeRSoE&feature=related]YouTube - Alice Cooper - No More Mr Nice Guy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GusxltLA1vQ&feature=related]YouTube - Revolution- The Beatles[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlY-JlE5ZCo]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Us And Them[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

tha malcontent said:


> YouTube - Roger Miller - Dang Me
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI-8hst0bho]YouTube - Roger Miller - You Can't Roller Skate in a Buffalo Herd[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsNWlM3fWmI]YouTube - Chug-a-lug ~ Roger Miller[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EisXJSsULGM]YouTube - Up On Cripple Creek - The Band (The Band 5 of 10)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6652YIBzByk]YouTube - Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar On Me[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMwWxmrQSGE]YouTube - G-DRAGON - ??? (A YO)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_M3vC7BA-s]YouTube - Def Leppard-Only The Good Die Young[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuauBjKFeeQ]YouTube - Def Leppard-C'mon C'mon[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNNyPpb2LHI]YouTube - 3 Epiphany Trans-Siberian Orchestra Disc2.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xSGLZd9Vg4]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Live Like You Were Dying[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VKsdm_0YCk]YouTube - fireflies by faith hill[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LFrioynVkw]Alive and Kicking[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmOe27SJ3Yc&feature=related]YouTube - Roger Miller King Of the Road[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB7h5aWPPd0&feature=related]YouTube - Head East Live '79 Never Been Any Reason[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaSSK09_mBc]YouTube - David Gilmour - There's no way out of here[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUwdlENVcYg]YouTube - Alabama - Close Enough To Perfect For Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF-oWhD2itE]YouTube - Just A Song Before I Go - Crosby, Stills & Nash[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - Anything But Mine[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LG_7IDZHHzM]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Don't Give Up[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwypN3YI4m0]YouTube - Metallica - The Four Horsemen(Live from Seattle 1989)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCOLL8ZRddk]YouTube - kevin fowler a hard man to love with lyrics on screen[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_x9p5yyUPjc&feature=PlayList&p=62574A42F735E505&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=108]YouTube - Snoop Dog "Fresh Pair Of Panties"[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eT464L1YRA]YouTube - Bryan Adams - Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvkzoqQ5Oak]YouTube - Los Lonely Boys - Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ML64T0gfRNY]YouTube - Cross Canadian Ragweed CCR Alabama[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw6_VXPwm6U]YouTube - Kansas Carry on my Wayward son[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEXXqqfDet8]YouTube - Buck-O-Nine - Twenty-Eight Teeth[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glhrczA1ru4]YouTube - Robert Earl Keen[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-tqgNoEB0Q]YouTube - Lonestar - When Cowboys Didn't Dance[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_96uyfmqgo]YouTube - LEO SAYER-When I Need You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eBLveddSfM]YouTube - Miami Vice-'Cry' ending[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGRysccPOys]YouTube - Warrant - Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obM1XQ93VLo]YouTube - Cheap Trick- The flame with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZp9IXUlJYI]YouTube - Cheap Trick- I Want You To Want Me lyrics[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drSCtseoNxQ"]YouTube - Pat Benatar - Invincible[/ame]

This bloody road remains a mystery. 
This sudden darkness fills the air. 
What are we waiting for ? 
Won't anybody help us ? 
What are we waiting for ? 
We can't afford to be innocent 
Stand up and face the enemy. 
It's a do or die situation - we will be invincible. 

_*This shattered dream you cannot justify. *_
We're gonna scream until we're satisfied. 
What are we running for ? We've got the right to be angry. 
What are we running for when there's nowhere we can run to anymore ? 
We can't afford to be innocent 
Stand up and face the enemy. 
It's a do or die situation - we will be invincible. 
And with the power of conviction there is no sacrifice. 
It's a do or die situation - we will be invincible. 

Won't anybody help us ? 
What are we running for when there's nowhere 

Nowhere we can run to anymore ? 
_*We can't afford to be innocent 
Stand up and face the enemy. 
It's a do or die situation - we will be invincible. 
And with the power of conviction there is no sacrifice. *_
It's a do or die situation - we will be invincible. 

We can't afford to be innocent 
Stand up and face the enemy. 
It's a do or die situation - we will be invincible. 
We can't afford to be innocent 
Stand up and face the enemy. 
It's a do or die situation - we will be invincible.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN_cqMJEeN4]YouTube - WITCHY WOMEN ROCK![/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRbXMWYMNno&feature=related]YouTube - Hit me with your best shot[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxYsi5Y-xOQ]YouTube - Hell Is For Children by Pat Benatar[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKlxLJPYNXY]YouTube - Soul Asylum - Runaway Train (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNZru4JG_Uo&feature=related]YouTube - Rush - Tom Sawyer[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E]YouTube - Beach Dawn - Mystic Traveler - Dave Mason[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOPR_RewI4o&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic - Freedom Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbeclIrDokA&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic - Walking In The Wind[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U]YouTube - Don McLean- American Pie (with Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGvUIlSIjxk&feature=related]YouTube - "Castles in the Air" Don McLean[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnykC_Hjd7Y]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - My Cherie Amour[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pxEKfEBOWM]YouTube - Tom Rush - No Regrets[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m13MgilLI4]YouTube - Tom Rush - Merrimack County[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ1LC7AotNE]YouTube - Jesus, the missing years John Prine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ85Hep0kD0]YouTube - john prine...hello in there..[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEcjgJSqSRU]YouTube - Weird Al Yankovic - The Saga Begins[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyyFLYNbQpg&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Waits-The Heart Of Saturday Night 1975[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iXxmwgk0AI]YouTube - Gregg Allman - Whipping Post (Acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOfZLb33uCg&feature=channel]YouTube - "Weird" Al Yankovic - Amish Paradise[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPLV7lGbmT4]YouTube - Santana - Maria Maria ft. Wyclef Jean, The Product G&B[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHXuCBMItOo]YouTube - Chet Baker- When I Fall In Love[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJJcR1r7u2A]YouTube - "Renegade"--by: Styx[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9NIdK-ntTY]YouTube - Harmony - Elton John[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1C9jR3YLpU]YouTube - I Am Woman - Helen Reddy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTFm9gFz3_w]YouTube - Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UByYWMeY68&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Allman Brothers: Dreams (live '70)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEC5s3nzVzo&feature=related]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band - Blue Sky[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIjUY3pjN8E&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS-F4rfU4ns]YouTube - Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love You[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QZioxCg20I&feature=related]YouTube - Joni Mitchell-A Case of You[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ]YouTube - Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGS3TaHHNBw]YouTube - What would happen - Meredith Brooks[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi8h9_KgFpc&feature=fvw]YouTube - the amboy dukes - baby please dont go[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j83xviHVmGg&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izQB2-Kmiic]YouTube - Zager And Evans - In The Year 2525[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhdiSqt6sXE]YouTube - ARIZONA / MARK LINDSAY[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgbGaYTkkPU]YouTube - Gerry Rafferty Baker Street[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvyD3QlU22o]YouTube - Gerry Rafferty - Right Down The Line[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiSfTyrvJlg]YouTube - Hinder - Lips Of An Angel[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsMQbedCZj0&feature=fvw]YouTube - Paul Revere & The Raiders - Indian Reservation[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDAMOjvfyhw]YouTube - Walter Murphy & The Big Apple Band A Fifth Of Beethoven Unreleased Disco Mix 1976[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY4rIFc3JVA]YouTube - Hungry - Paul Revere and the Raiders[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxzg_iM-T4E]YouTube - Royal Guardsmen - Snoopy Vs. The Red Baron[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3_S-YaRLa8&feature=related]YouTube - incense and peppermints "strawberry alarm clock / vibravoid" (psychedelic trip)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D34U2NwGzB0]YouTube - Serengeti: Rains in Africa[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg0BNTebcbY]YouTube - Wet Willie Keep On Smiling[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUn0vvgEvBc]YouTube - Abraham, Martin & John - Dion - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfBKpvh2hZg&feature=related]YouTube - Galveston - Glen Campbell - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwAHT0HV6KM&feature=related]YouTube - JOHN DENVER - SUNSHINE ON MY SHOULDERS[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRHFIVJtqpc]YouTube - Alice Cooper live in Detroit 1971 - Is It My Body[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vODTLzhg6w]YouTube - Michael Franti - Say Hey ( I Love You ) [ New Video + Lyrics + Ringtone Download ][/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

^For the one who my Soul Loves...



peace...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-F-medRWGA]YouTube - Genesis - Home By The Sea[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU9JWukf07c&feature=related]YouTube - The Doors Roadhouse Blues[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_OzuXh_n3E]YouTube - Genesis - Mama (1983)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Harry Dresden

from 1967.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq1fpN1qWv8]YouTube - The Buckinghams - Kind Of A Drag[/ame]

from 68.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCdGqed6Ajg&feature=related]YouTube - The Grass Roots-Midnight confessions[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmppuf-2uiE]YouTube - Phil Collins-Do you Remember?(Tradução)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIYa_sqMU4I&feature=related]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project / I Wouldn`t Want To Be Like You (PV)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya1cGyaeaXw&feature=related]YouTube - Alan Parsons - Damned If I Do[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_YIUn9Jd1g&feature=related]YouTube - Steely Dan- Do It Again[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Coyote said:


> YouTube - I Am Woman - Helen Reddy



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGkArY4AcUI]YouTube - Elizabeth Cook "Sometimes it Takes Balls to be a Woman"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTAhZKP5wCY]YouTube - Tom Petty - You Got Lucky[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyaYXwoXpeM]YouTube - Steely Dan-Reelin In The Years[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysXMAOgEIq4&feature=fvst]YouTube - George Thorogood I Drink Alone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7VsoxT_FUY]YouTube - GEORGE THOROGOOD "Bad To The Bone"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjkLf_X88WM]YouTube - It's Hard To Kiss The Lips At Night That Chew Your Ass Ou...[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwRrKaq0IyY]YouTube - Brad Paisley - I'm Gonna Miss Her[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bJBTUv1c94]YouTube - Oakridge boys ~ Ya'll come back Saloon[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXB8Cdh3RQY&feature=related]YouTube - Loggins & Messina (Angry Eyes)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJZiojEGuy0]YouTube - Josh Ritter - Snow is Gone[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH730xn1mB0&feature=related]YouTube - Josh Ritter Wings[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l38CIbuOPHw&feature=related]YouTube - April Wine - Sign of the Gypsy Queen[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLQJ4toj-JY&feature=related]YouTube - The Guess Who - Share The Land[/ame]

Just Have Your Union and Party Cards available for inspection.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9SJVzKfY4A]YouTube - 11 Dreams We Conceive Trans-Siberian Orchestra Disc1.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQFuNHCMF2Y]YouTube - David Bowie - Heroes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNNyPpb2LHI]YouTube - 3 Epiphany Trans-Siberian Orchestra Disc2.wmv[/ame]

" ...come one come all
welcome to the worlds greatest entertainment since the fall of Rome
life, death, victims, voyeurs
the best of society, the lowest of plebeians
and to keep it all in extremely interesting, today"s patrons
could very easily be tomorrows entertainment -
all compliments of the ultimate showman fate ...
all that's missing is the coliseum!


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8v486aUYu0]YouTube - David Bowie Changes[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

from 1966....riff stole from Ricky Nelsons .."Summertime"....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOGRTLn2uKY&feature=fvw]YouTube - Blues MaGoos-We Ain't Got Nothin' Yet (NYC) (+4)[/ame]

from same year...
.[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULgzVm2q8SA&feature=related[/ame]
also 66.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmHTyLBIZ1g&feature=related]YouTube - The Seeds - Pushin' Too Hard[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPTblJlTUX4]YouTube - Good Girls Go To Heaven (Bad Girls Go Everywhere)[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

from 65.........
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgcmEUvdBl4&feature=related]YouTube - The Sir Douglas Quintet - She's About A Mover[/ame]

from 66.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEz7501jk38&feature=related]YouTube - Leaves-Hey Joe (Garage Classic ) (+4)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbcMXJdGc0w&feature=related]YouTube - Count Five - Psychotic Reaction - 1965[/ame]
and the band with an Electric Jug.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYh5oMDlWwQ&feature=related]YouTube - 13th Floor Elevators - Your Gonna Miss Me[/ame]

and lets slow it down now....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocwZKIUH650&feature=related]YouTube - MC5- Kick Out The Jams (live) 1970[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79NiN7ISW7E]YouTube - The Marmalade - Reflections Of My Life[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Kev9hhI7V8&feature=related]YouTube - THE MARMALADE - OB LA DI OB LA DA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCn61DuBrgo&feature=related]YouTube - The Marmalade - I See The Rain[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdZO_lwLgUU&feature=related]YouTube - The Marmalade - Just One Woman 1972[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ma8OhzFdIA]YouTube - Uncle Albert Admiral Halsey - PAUL McCARTNEY AND WINGS[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7D65IomNYY&feature=related]YouTube - Paul McCartney- Band on the Run[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q-O9O2KN2g]YouTube - Jet Paul McCartney and Wings[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaEJmSz-uFs&feature=related]YouTube - Paul McCartney - Too Many People[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYlAwvz8uwc]YouTube - Blind Melon - No Rain[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSKmYC0mHXI]YouTube - Radiohead - Karma Police[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFqvIUcfBcw]YouTube - BLIND MELON - Change[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHlSvOE6d3U&feature=related]YouTube - Oak Ridge Boys Joshua Fit The Battle of Jerico[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DukerVeENxY&feature=related]YouTube - Oak Ridge Boys American Made[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SkZsSydzQjM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SkZsSydzQjM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdKjEHfHINQ&feature=related]YouTube - Simon and Garfunkel The Boxer (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPIPhmMybQg]YouTube - April Come She Will (HQ Audio) - Simon & Garfunkel[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bbbBlmK-maQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bbbBlmK-maQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoDmVkA35fc]YouTube - Simon and Garfunkel - Kathy's Song (Live)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TOz6Mt2t084&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TOz6Mt2t084&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHH8bfPhusM&feature=related]YouTube - Dixie Chicks Not Ready To Make Nice[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gplLq43OIGs]YouTube - Blind Melon - Deserted[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G860hkE0Tc&feature=related]YouTube - Kathy's Song(Full Version)-Live by Eva Cassidy[/ame]

There but for the grace of you, go I....


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRkL7HCaiJA]YouTube - Aerosmith Livin on the edge (live)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Wizard[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEdKcblmctA&feature=related]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Rainbow Demon[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t9r8T2pyvwU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t9r8T2pyvwU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2jkWbSyL2c]YouTube - Uriah heep Dream on ( Music only not video at all)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3_7unIvB8PU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3_7unIvB8PU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GuLDLVV56s&feature=related]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Weep in Silence (1976)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJU5QellNug]YouTube - ZZ Top - Cheap Sunglasses[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JsWgG5v7A3A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JsWgG5v7A3A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1PK2R0IwCiY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1PK2R0IwCiY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO2Py291OiA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ALVjwR3dFE8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ALVjwR3dFE8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voAR07ezBts&feature=related]YouTube - CHILDREN OF THE SUN - Billy Thorpe[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

goldcatt said:


> YouTube - CHILDREN OF THE SUN - Billy Thorpe




You got to listen to that song with a high quality pair of headphones to really appreciate it.

Good song.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WX_4FNoto4&feature=related]YouTube - Smoke on the water[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJCTrolF3CY&feature=related]YouTube - Deep purple - Child in time 1970[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LunOB0G1ZyY[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_y6TpPz3YuQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_y6TpPz3YuQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqGGWKSn71w]YouTube - The Daily Flash-Violets of Dawn[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAdmeP8RxUc]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac 1975~ Landslide Live[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KecIdlEAKhU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KecIdlEAKhU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## xsited1

goldcatt said:


> YouTube - Subdivisions - Rush



So I start listening to this YouTube video by Rush and see this advertisement:

(click to make bigger)


----------



## goldcatt

xsited1 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Subdivisions - Rush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I start listening to this YouTube video by Rush and see this advertisement:
> 
> (click to make bigger)
> 
> View attachment 9841
Click to expand...


I'm not getting the ad, but switched it out. Sorry, how annoying!


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFe3TjflQKA&feature=related]YouTube - Storybook Love[/ame]

Now this did happen once apon a time,
When things were not so complex.
And how he worshiped the ground she walked,
And when he looked he became obsessed.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbbYn7d_W8s&feature=related]YouTube - Dark Star 1974 Theme Song[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5EmnQp3V48]YouTube - The Commodores - Brick House[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQPKBkW6a1s]YouTube - The Commodores - Jesus is Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8ZeBog2yFM]YouTube - Easy like Sunday Morning by: Lionel Richie[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U7NYsEKyM0&feature=related]YouTube - Lionel Richie - How Long "City of Angels" (With Lyrcis)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRkovnss7sg]YouTube - Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made For Walking (1966)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpmILPAcRQo&NR=1&feature=fvwp]YouTube - Dirty Dancing - Time of my Life (Final Dance) - High Quality[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Best remake.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPtfsk4ETjM]YouTube - Jessica Simpson - These Boots Are Made For Walkin'[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddmJzwm6NYI&feature=fvw]YouTube - the moody blues your wildest dreams part 1[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75XWbsSx-E]YouTube - The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOmF4XajIMc]YouTube - The Moody Blues - Go Now (Top of The Pops)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjHHl_bAEMg]YouTube - The Moody Blues- Question[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhhOmc2EtCA&feature=autofb]YouTube - The Doors Love Me Two Times[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlrCg-2mv_M]YouTube - KING CRIMSON - THE COURT OF THE CRIMSON KING[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiRnAO0QJ0E&feature=related]YouTube - Wolfmother - Live at JTV - Joker and the Thief[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7xgXdJ05IY&feature=related]YouTube - New Moon Rising - Wolfmother[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzqTz_i1NXQ&feature=related]YouTube - Woman - Wolfmother[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN2VNFpiGWo]YouTube - Amboy Dukes, The Journey to the Center of the Mind[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0&feature=PlayList&p=AA2E7D5A211C4A6B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=4]YouTube - The James Gang - Funk #49[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v13JAf6Oohc&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Oye Como Va[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OlEkOjmUXE&feature=fvw]YouTube - Moody Blues - gypsy (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t15l2rE_RYw&feature=related]YouTube - The Outlaws....Hurry Sundown...1977[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk&feature=related]YouTube - Green Grass and High Tides[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CVLVaBECuc]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Small Town[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOfkpu6749w]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Pink Houses[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joNzRzZhR2Y]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Rain On The Scarecrow[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myo9wXrNUP4]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Paper In Fire[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PErUiAyVoGc]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Crumblin' Down[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF0gsbQKhD8]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Cherry Bomb[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI]YouTube - Bob Seger - Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ&feature=related]YouTube - Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU_2oNF9CZE]YouTube - Venus and Mars & Rock Show - Paul McCartney and Wings[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2Y77pblrqY]YouTube - Little River Band - Reminiscing - Soundstage 1981[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhx3y9osU2s&feature=related]YouTube - LADY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFjTN11CnNY]YouTube - Paul Mccartney & Wings "Jet" 1976[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7D65IomNYY&feature=related]YouTube - Paul McCartney- Band on the Run[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xslO6Qi_kGQ]YouTube - LITTLE RIVER BAND - COOL CHANGE - INSPIRATIONAL[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srdtqGPSrEY]YouTube - Harbor Lights - Boz Scaggs[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cKptFyOAs1I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cKptFyOAs1I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zv61iFMgctw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zv61iFMgctw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Care4all

another boz scaggs

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkZGAscEdLw]YouTube - Boz Scaggs - We're All Alone[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-vhbbkHW28]YouTube - Fade To Black (Justice Tour)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCAso76mbdI]YouTube - rich girl - hall and oates[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmjS37zDbPY]YouTube - Part 1 - Dark Side Of The Moon[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_7VsoxT_FUY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_7VsoxT_FUY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0mwiURyX2B4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0mwiURyX2B4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MII3ns2KTBc]YouTube - Black Sabbath Iron Man(Live in Paris 1970)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nkKuhAxcH7g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nkKuhAxcH7g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_B0fOdMK5Ws]YouTube - Grease-You are the one that i want[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGnlF8fXy6Q]YouTube - Smokin in The Boys Room by Brownsville Station[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wCvUynhYRY&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin & Neil Young - When the levee Breaks[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6ybb6myGE4]YouTube - Brandy You're A Fine Girl Looking Glass[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo&feature=related]YouTube - Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ-bhM-xuec]YouTube - Tom Petty - 'Refugee'[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4nPa35CZPI


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTFD1C4tVIg]YouTube - Chicago- Saturday in the Park "Live" (1972)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqV3duCNMq0&NR=1&feature=fvwp]YouTube - Take A Giant Step Taj Mahal[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVpv8-5XWOI]YouTube - Train - Hey, Soul Sister[/ame]

I just love this little tune! Makes me tap my foot


----------



## PixieStix

This is so beautiful! Awesome movie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6VW4tMZbE]YouTube - Clannad 'I Will Find You' ~ The Last of the Mohicans[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgjUdbUNmq8]YouTube - You Love The Thunder[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGRCelgIHbk]YouTube - Steely Dan-Dirty Work[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk]YouTube - Cool Change Little River Band[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Lala Song Player - You Love The Thunder by Jackson Browne


----------



## Intense

Lala Song Player - Gypsy Woman by Santana


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zCz8SKmGek]YouTube - Jimmy Ruffin - What Becomes Of The Broken Hearted[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nmaGZPN54I]YouTube - The Stylistics - I'm Stone In Love With You (stereo)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjN8huzS2Nc]YouTube - Oh Girl - The Chi-Lites[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmJbMmREGHs]YouTube - Brake up to Make up - The Stylistics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwiwEdTZ-7c]YouTube - Cruisin' - Smokey Robinson[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdpPSi5e0So]YouTube - Dr Hook, Carry me Carrie......[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsaTElBljOE]YouTube - Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Al9blQOhNw]YouTube - Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6n_c8QDX0U]YouTube - Dr. Hook - Sharing the Night Together - LIVE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uqWWyDdubg&feature=PlayList&p=37C63460F938ABC6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5]YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Sheryl Crow - Gold Dust Woman - Live in 1999[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9ez80bQW4w]YouTube - The Neville Brothers - Bird on a Wire[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wttvoZjZU4E]YouTube - Queen Of The Silver Dollar[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xK7NHknj6MY&feature=related]YouTube - Dr. Hook - When You're In Love With A Beautiful Woman (extended version)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSW420f2_W0]YouTube - Buckingham-Nicks ~After The Glitter[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wgOz8iweLc]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Gypsy[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeg9Af7q9Jw]YouTube - Honey and the Moon - Redemption's son album (Joseph Arthur) with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VchuQ4vWhJI]YouTube - Paul Revere & Raiders - Mr. Sun, Mr. Moon, Apr '69 - HQ stereo dub[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dD_J27KTvk]YouTube - Vanity Fare - Hitchin' A Ride, Jun '70 - HQ stereo dub[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMAGI7zRqj8]YouTube - Diesel - Sausalito summer nights[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Now to the stars and the closest one being our own

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmwL2cLgD4k"]YouTube - The Sun in Action[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QSA_ofvAnw]YouTube - Clap For The Wolfman - Guess Who[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Bor5z6RuQ4]YouTube - I got stoned and I missed it[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bA2m7KYqG5s]YouTube - Wolfman Jack Tribute[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AKbUm8GrbM]YouTube - The Who-Pinball Wizard[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=663L-GWQdws]YouTube - Love, Reign O'er Me- Pearl Jam[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKBATzh9q1g]YouTube - Love, Reign O'er Me - The Who[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yle1USyhCY]YouTube - The Steve Miller Band The Joker and lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMAIsqvTh7g]YouTube - Stuck in the Middle with you- Steelers Wheel[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K228DsMXcrg]YouTube - Stealers Wheel - Late Again[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDxg8z7iCQg]YouTube - Guess Who - Laughing (1968)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzwowI1Psy4]YouTube - Treat Her Like A Lady By Cornelius Bros & Sister Rose[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RivhQqrP5_g]YouTube - Since I Found My Baby - Cornelius Brothers & Sister Rose[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EO1nfSCKrU]YouTube - Rose Royce - I Wanna Get Next To You[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTUIHK7gHRE]YouTube - Propellerheads - History Repeating (1997) ?STEREO?[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32GZ3suxRn4]YouTube - Slow Dancing In A Burning Room (Live in L.A.)[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzmKCxEghuA&feature=PlayList&p=542A3B36C3A7BD96&index=29]YouTube - Ray LaMontagne - Shelter [Live][/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRsZrE6-gz8]YouTube - Billy Joel - It's Still Rock and Roll To Me (Live with Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2t-SBaL9mNs]YouTube - Billy Joel Only The Good Die Young Live 1982[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFTLKWw542g]YouTube - Billy Joel - We Didn't Start The Fire[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxEPV4kolz0&feature=channel]YouTube - Billy Joel - Piano Man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKE3FSPJu-4&feature=related]YouTube - David Bowie - Space Oddity (stereo version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbnJo88kuP8&feature=related]YouTube - David Bowie - Changes (Olympia)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM0Pl80Zf00&feature=related]YouTube - David Gilmour & David Bowie - Comfortably Numb[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLyrbDblw-Y]YouTube - eagles new kid in town[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcbbOYcEz88]YouTube - Neville Brothers - Tell it like it is[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4]YouTube - The Eagles - Love Will Keep Us Alive[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soO0CMnU9Bo&feature=fvw]YouTube - Don't Know Much-Ronstadt & Neville LIVE[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79gICXBY-O4]YouTube - The Doors - Light My Fire[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKbPUzhWeeI]YouTube - The Doors - Riders on the storm[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aquhkR3Zacc]YouTube - EAGLES - I Can't Tell You Why - Live From Melbourne (2005)_NC Telecom.avi[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMVnEGcMsFs]YouTube - The Doors - L.A. Woman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AzEY6ZqkuE]YouTube - Harry Nilsson - Everybody's Talkin' (1969)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGbVoDVWZsc&feature=related]YouTube - Journey - Wheel In The Sky[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urt2cy7AqFs]YouTube - Carole King & James Tyalor - So Far Away[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7RPCFfudmU]YouTube - James Taylor & Carole King - You've Got a Friend (HQ) (Uploaded by Tornike Ivanishvili)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T35WXFOmwI]YouTube - James Taylor - Fire and Rain (Beacon Theatre)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoHuxpa4h48]YouTube - CAROLE KING (Live) - I Feel The Earth Move[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7q-1OAbNXg]YouTube - Carole King - Tapestry[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzPUfZ32GLw]YouTube - Carole King - Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow?[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr0Vto0n5DA]YouTube - Carole King - Natural Woman[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emuVLVylBiA]YouTube - Barbra Streisand - Somewhere[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGorhe2RgWg]YouTube - Angel by Sarah McLachlan (OST - City of Angels)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMpA5DrS8aQ]YouTube - Natalie Merchant- Seven Years[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sp83ZbxuUdk]YouTube - Kansas - Dust In The Wind[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]7YMc6P6UDMk[/youtube]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znaYWPIM72A]YouTube - Eli's Coming[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2erJIWnL15Q]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Swayin to the music[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj1EQHatK8o]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt - Blue Bayou[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvLlucnlYFM]YouTube - You Needed Me -Anne Murray & Shania Twain[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MjQvqxaFrFE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MjQvqxaFrFE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## JWBooth

Le Nozze Di Figaro

Chor und Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iaR3WO71j4&feature=related]YouTube - JOHNNY RIVERS - Secret Agent Man 1966[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKaQzQAlNn4]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Mama told me not to come 1970[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3Nq48sHF8M&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Stone Poneys - Different Drum (1967)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-SHHZ8xpV0&feature=related]YouTube - Different Drum- Mike Nesmith Tribute[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqMG3VR5PP4&feature=related]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot " If You Could Read My Mind" - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EWIn-GFOto]YouTube - Do it Again - Steely Dan live! 12 August 2006. (13/18)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRK5vLUYLmg]YouTube - Elton John- Tiny Dancer[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiQX6FHGs7w]YouTube - SIX DAYS ON THE ROAD by CHARLEY PRIDE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7GyLr7Cz2g&feature=fvw]YouTube - Amos Moses - Jerry Reed[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDuYlRs9_Do]YouTube - Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the Reaper live[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ydZEe4CC8s&feature=related]YouTube - Hootie and The Blowfish - let her cry[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvSsJAdEK7E&feature=related]YouTube - Jerry Reed and Glen Campbell[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeZm7KQJT1o]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - BAD MOON RISING[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJe5sMBpnNY&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival-Suzie Q[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwWoXGiD3LU]YouTube - Mama, I´ll Sing one Song For You[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1jvrvdQMt8]YouTube - Killing Joke, Millenium[/ame]


----------



## Terry

I was just on Youtube and the link to copy the vid is GONE?  Only embed code...what's up with that?


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXh4EuJa2TU]YouTube - Help! Beatles[/ame]


I had to copy link in the address bar because on the right side of page where you use to be able to copy the link, is GONE...Youtube I guess changed.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzymBKGV8rw&feature=related]YouTube - The Fixx - One Thing Leads To Another[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZNmFR19m_I&feature=related]YouTube - Dwight Yoakam - Good Time Charlie's Got the Blues[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Terry said:


> I was just on Youtube and the link to copy the vid is GONE?  Only embed code...what's up with that?



You are not correctly applying Your Powers, now clear your mind of all the voices and try again.    

Here... This Shaman will help You to Focus!!!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzwg5UFNpTA&feature=related]YouTube - Leon Russell - Tight Rope[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmNMlNKhDs8]YouTube - Toby Keith - New Album: American Ride - Every dog has its day[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj2700em-JQ]YouTube - Joe Nichols - Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic-Na--7_NI"]YouTube - Little By Little[/ame]

We the people fight for our existence
We don't claim to be perfect
But we're free
We dream our dreams alone
With no resistance
Fading like the stars we wish to be

You know I didn't mean
What I just said
But my God woke up
On the wrong side of his bed
And it just don't matter now

Cos little by little
We gave you everything
You ever dreamed of
Little by little
The wheels of your life
Have slowly fallen off
Little by little
You have to give it all in all your life
And all the time I just ask myself why
You're really here

True perfection has to be imperfect
I know that that sounds foolish but it's true
The day has come
And now you'll have to accept
The life inside your head we give to you

You know I didn't mean
What I just said
But my God woke up
On the wrong side of his bed
And it just don't matter now

Cos little by little
We gave you everything
You ever dreamed of
Little by little
The wheels of your life
Have slowly fallen off
Little by little
You have to give it all in all your life
And all the time I just ask myself why
You're really here
Hey

Little by little
We gave you everything
You ever dreamed of
Little by little
The wheels of your life
Have slowly fallen off
Little by little
You had to give it all in all your life
And all the time I just ask myself why
You're really here
Why am I really here?
Why am I really here?


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djVmprQKorM]YouTube - eagles - You Are Not Alone - Long Road Out Of Eden[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VKy69sE4VY]YouTube - Luke Bryan - Rain Is A Good Thing[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQhOsEESX1w]YouTube - "Angel Boy" - Tim McGraw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IakDItZ7f7Q&feature=related"]YouTube - Coldplay - Violet Hill[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE66MPAO3Es]YouTube - Deana Carter - We Danced Anyway[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ26CGx34sk]YouTube - Trace Adkins - Muddy Water[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaSy8yy-mr8]YouTube - Carrie Underwood - Before He Cheats[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE]YouTube - Commodores - Sail On[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZCtgFmQvjQ]YouTube - bee gees - more than a woman[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VVFRMSwuq0]YouTube - Patty Loveless - You Don't Even Know Who I Am[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4s0nzsU1Wg&feature=related]YouTube - A Country Boy Can Survive[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_XFMCgeI7c]YouTube - R.E.M. Losing My Religion[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPZzWYkdS6Y&NR=1]YouTube - R.E.M - Everybody Hurts (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq1fpN1qWv8&feature=related]YouTube - The Buckinghams - Kind Of A Drag[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9mQkFpkShg&feature=related]YouTube - The Yardbirds - Heart Full Of Soul[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30p0PJrHrgE&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred mann - Do wah diddy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6A3olzIJms&feature=related]YouTube - Chad & Jeremy - Early Mornin' Rain[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLeyCX3Em-c&feature=related]YouTube - Five Hundred Miles -by The Brothers Four[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLeyCX3Em-c&feature=related]YouTube - Five Hundred Miles -by The Brothers Four[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMsIrKjSM6Y]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - We're An American Band LIVE - 1974[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj1uElADZw&feature=related]YouTube - Grand funk railroad - Footstompin' Music[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZSnAkQc4c]YouTube - Deep Purple - Highway Star[Original Live][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YPijSWJmsE&feature=related]YouTube - Deep Purple - Space Truckin' - New York 1973[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMFYs3gfgis]YouTube - ~THIN LIZZY~ JAILBREAK[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0Fw71B0k0w&feature=related]YouTube - Thin Lizzy - The Boys Are Back In Town[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP5M2ZRinU8]YouTube - Dierks Bentley - Come A Little Closer[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwQgHxbjibo]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Comin' Home[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmT6udys8Tc]YouTube - Grateful Dead Touch Of Grey Video (Band In Bones)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0UcQDUR-fU]YouTube - The Mamas & The Papas - California dreamin[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcMsB3mYPMs]YouTube - Wilco - California Stars[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0dmPKYJiB8]YouTube - The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Purple Haze (2nd Take)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8KQmps-Sog&feature=PlayList&p=14862C8671EF76E1&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=21]YouTube - Muse - Uprising [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Dis

RadiomanATL said:


> YouTube - Muse - Uprising [OFFICIAL VIDEO]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Muse - Uprising [OFFICIAL VIDEO]
Click to expand...



Thanks.

I always have to interject some modern music amongst all these old fogies and their 70's bands.


----------



## Dis

RadiomanATL said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Muse - Uprising [OFFICIAL VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I always have to interject some modern music amongst all these old fogies and their 70's bands.
Click to expand...


Hey.  I'm one of those old fogies...sorta.  And I like 70's music.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I always have to interject some modern music amongst all these old fogies and their 70's bands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey.  I'm one of those old fogies...sorta.  And I like 70's music.
Click to expand...


I like 70's music too. But there seems to be an overabundance of it on the thread...


----------



## Modbert

RadiomanATL said:


> I like 70's music too. But there seems to be an overabundance of it on the thread...



Don't see guys like Gunny posting Miley Cyrus or My Chemical Romance anytime soon either.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBmM79YadYM]YouTube - Metallica-Enter Sandman (Smooth Jazz Version)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dogbert said:


> YouTube - Metallica-Enter Sandman (Smooth Jazz Version)




You will go to hell for posting that.

lol.


----------



## Modbert

RadiomanATL said:


> You will go to hell for posting that.
> 
> lol.



 Likely.


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]aWxBrI0g1kE[/youtube]


----------



## elvis

Dogbert said:


> YouTube - Metallica-Enter Sandman (Smooth Jazz Version)



they need to start doing drugs again.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7jr9WBDVXQ]YouTube - Journey - Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin'[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXBFun0ijYQ]YouTube - Cobra Starship - Hot Mess [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqHBL1CIq_w]YouTube - Pink Floyd "On The Turning Away" Live 1988 (DSOT Version)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Every time I hear the word Muse........


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m1UWSD-FaA]YouTube - Olivia Newton John & ELO - Xanadu[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH1Z9DEDqpk]YouTube - Josh Turner - Why Don't We Just Dance[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwRrKaq0IyY]YouTube - Brad Paisley - I'm Gonna Miss Her[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4]YouTube - Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme (Miami Vice)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM7NQQ0Lfu4]YouTube - Carrie Underwood - Cowboy Casanova[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRM70Jw7F4M]YouTube - Kelly Clarkson - My Life Would Suck Without You[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

elvis said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Metallica-Enter Sandman (Smooth Jazz Version)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they need to start doing drugs again.
Click to expand...


That IS when they did their best music


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ckom3gf57Yw&feature=channel]YouTube - Metallica - The Unforgiven (Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WdYt9VkVek&feature=related]YouTube - Metallica - To Live Is To Die[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1PpTXtlnb0]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Hey, Tonight[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

RadiomanATL said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I always have to interject some modern music amongst all these old fogies and their 70's bands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.  I'm one of those old fogies...sorta.  And I like 70's music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like 70's music too. But there seems to be an overabundance of it on the thread...
Click to expand...


The 70's was probably some of the most awesome music ever written and performed. They were not worried about glamour or glitz. They were artists, that loved what they did


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNLfQkHQlE8[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvgLj8pawGI]YouTube - Eyes Of A Stranger- Queensryche[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32GsPfUnsRk&feature=related]YouTube - Queensrÿche - I Don't Believe In Love[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgNdgXXqvL4&feature=channel]YouTube - Queensryche - I Remember now - Anarchy-X - Revolution Calling[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6x8GGXrCFQ]YouTube - DEEP PURPLE - LAZY - LIVE 1972 MACHINE HEAD TOUR[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMWNwHof0kc]YouTube - The Kinks- All Day and All of the Night[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJQQYUjPUNQ&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty - Breakdown[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4txSldNFE8&feature=channel]YouTube - Queensryche - Spreading the Disease - The Mission[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvxCK7mPfrw]YouTube - Richard Cheese - Down with the Sickness - April 5th, 2008[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AguBZCtjyqE]YouTube - Ball Room Blitz - Sweet (1975)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkhX5W7JoWI]YouTube - Money - Pink Floyd + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBMUoeABtsQ&feature=related]YouTube - Queensryche - Lady Jane[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyiHe2P5irA&feature=related]YouTube - Queensrÿche - Promised Land[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk_r5qOONlE]YouTube - Queensryche~I dream in infrared[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdY_leI-IBg]YouTube - Queensrÿche - Screaming in Digital[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rKPnBla1mU&feature=related]YouTube - Neue Regel[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zIsAvgj-w4&feature=related]YouTube - Queensryche Chemical Youth We Are The Rebellion[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0pWsy0NymI&feature=channel]YouTube - Queensryche The Whisper[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEkvR6k1ylc&feature=channel]YouTube - Queensryche Gonna Get Close To You[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt-uOmJtf_8&feature=channel]YouTube - Queensryche The Killing Words[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjD2AApTj2I[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz-g2nIOedY&NR=1]YouTube - Out of Mind[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrUmP_mKV-A]YouTube - Queensryche - Bridge[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKXPbiclLNE&feature=PlayList&p=422A7B676E7AFEA3&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=44]YouTube - Queensryche - Promised Land[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_2ctgP1IaY]YouTube - Queensryche - Disconnected[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBMUoeABtsQ&feature=related]YouTube - Queensryche - Lady Jane[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6vszKEmsVU&feature=PlayList&p=F0511FDFF8C9D7FD&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=4]YouTube - QUEENSRYCHE - My Global Mind[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWhJfmZSGC8&feature=PlayList&p=F0511FDFF8C9D7FD&playnext_from=PL&playnext=2&index=5]YouTube - Queensryche - One More Time/Someone Else[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpBY9Odeiu8]YouTube - Queensryche - Eyes Of A Stranger[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U1QOefeH44&feature=related]YouTube - Bad Company - Rock Steady[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-kHleNYIDc]YouTube - Goo Goo Dolls - Better Days (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpuyXdKx9Ws]YouTube - Steppenwolf - Monster[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLeJOLwNHaU]YouTube - Joe Henry King's Highway[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-UZ2uE18ws]YouTube - Blind Faith - Well All Right[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJJnA6zEcGk&NR=1]YouTube - Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Home[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHoocc_WB6Y&NR=1]YouTube - Blind Faith - Means to an End[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQKVvY7H-KE[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Songs for the rebirth of the world...Spring 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxTpvA-pUG0]YouTube - Loreena McKennitt - The Mummers' Dance (HQ)[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6ELUtE1YKw]YouTube - Ubi Caritas sung by Connie Dover (Beautiful Celtic sound)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88Fq3vS8bwM]YouTube - URIAH HEEP "THE WIZARD"[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfB33CFuRyg]YouTube - Rainbow - Street of Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6IPBN6ARkE&feature=related]YouTube - Rainbow - Stargazer (long studio version)[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

totally love her music, only celebrity I wish i was friends with , cause she seems so cool

please listen to the song and tell me what you think

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKzgz5-ilUE&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Vanessa Carlton - She Floats[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD3H2Z2O8uI&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Vanessa Carlton- Papa AOL HQ[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdL3cMoAkdY&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Vanessa Carlton - Pretty Baby (Live in ATC Manila)[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQPr3IoWT8c&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Vanessa Carlton - Nolita Fairytale[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjNBJq9TD7Q&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Vanessa Carlton - White Houses[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpNNv9y23cA&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Vanessa Carlton - Annie[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiEMehMCrlw&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Vanessa Carlton - Sway[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3fRmJhdNJM&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Vanessa Carlton - Superhero[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xo9k8rzDJ8A&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Vanessa Carlton - Unsung[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJMOs4QHQ-Q&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Vanessa Carlton-Rinse with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFwRJv8d7ug]YouTube - Blue Gala Gato Barbieri[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRIbuIeTew4&feature=related]YouTube - Gato Barbieri - Europa (composed by Carlos Santana)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-pfO4GbIEo&feature=related]YouTube - Gato Barbieri Straight Into The Sunrise[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8eXCdjdSHE]YouTube - George Benson - Masquerade - HQ[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xXIHPUmv3k]YouTube - Gino Vannelli - I Just wanna stop[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iju1_DhH2Qs]YouTube - Amadou & Mariam - Je pense a toi[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4]YouTube - Styx - Renegade[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oLjBafRVl0&feature=PlayList&p=183E4E32498FCC06&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=11]YouTube - Dan Fogelberg - Sun~Light[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOOs-MqDOI0]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot 1974 - Sundown[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEclDV-C1hU]YouTube - Bryan Adams - The Only Thing That Looks Good On Me Is You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdeupDPNgcQ]YouTube - Martina McBride - Wrong Baby Wrong Baby Wrong [ New Video + Lyrics + Download ][/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7DAHi_Cks8]YouTube - Walter Egan - Magnet and Steel[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOGdMEemqWQ]YouTube - Asleep At The Wheel San Antonio Rose[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UUYjd2rjsE]YouTube - Scorpions - Send Me An Angel[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dXLC1butGc]YouTube - Big & Rich - Holy Water (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzymBKGV8rw&feature=related]YouTube - The Fixx - One Thing Leads To Another[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-VWvClpseM&feature=related]YouTube - The Fixx - Stand or Fall[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]L0yYCqkt0VE[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEJ26h_cBqQ]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Dancing in the Dark (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6VW4tMZbE]YouTube - Clannad 'I Will Find You' ~ The Last of the Mohicans[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UByYWMeY68&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Allman Brothers: Dreams (live '70)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF-oWhD2itE]YouTube - Just A Song Before I Go - Crosby, Stills & Nash[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1ZUU8xi7qY&feature=related]YouTube - James Gang - Walk Away - Joe Walsh[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FGk63Fv7t4]YouTube - DIVINYLS "I TOUCH MYSELF" VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5H-6fOc3HE&feature=related]YouTube - Ringo Starr- It Don't Come Easy[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtYbF99voEs&feature=related]YouTube - Bob Marley Red Red Wine[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WR3gF9J0hQ]YouTube - jimmie's chicken shack - do right[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYI99xuI9CM]YouTube - Tripping Daisy - I Got A Girl[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNc45FTenhg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D59ZWa8ehgI&feature=related]YouTube - Sign, Sign, Everywhere a Sign-Five Man Electric Band-NOW[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkTQUtx818w&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird-BBC 1975[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sF0bQBOsFM&feature=related]YouTube - Tuesday's Gone Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ufn_pUVzZBg]YouTube - after the goldrush 1978[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gic6B-B6rpg]YouTube - James Taylor - Carolina In My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhMO9azmKNU]YouTube - Steve Earle - Copperhead Road[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx4PsxUvMqY]YouTube - Rake - Townes Van Zandt[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFa5E8q-940&playnext_from=TL&videos=FzBSJPvQpVM]YouTube - Bread make it with you[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMBbJ_l0Tb4]YouTube - Head Over Heels - Tears For Fears[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Egads.


----------



## Phoenix

Spring!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhuMLpdnOjY]YouTube - Tom Lehrer - Poisoning Pigeons In The Park - now on DVD[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55oYRymeZT8]YouTube - You make me wanna shout - The Isley Brothers[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bfrO5o0HQA&feature=related]YouTube - Wilson Pickett 1966 - Mustang Sally.[/ame]


----------



## Meister

An early Jimmy Page
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTO7WVxjz3A]YouTube - The Yardbirds-Shapes of things[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73dvrir5kig]YouTube - Led Zeppelin-kashmir...the real video[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNYiXGs9aUI]YouTube - New! Vertical Horizon - Best I Ever Had / Grey Sky Morning with Lyrics[/ame]

I just finished making a video with this song


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-xpJRwIA-Q]YouTube - Wang Chung - Dance Hall Days[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMDn6V7ZLhE]YouTube - The Runaways - Cherry Bomb[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXvrl2x8ZwY]YouTube - Desi Arnaz & His Orchestra - Cuban Pete (1946)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izeDRfkyMAQ]YouTube - Rain King[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gXuBRMtU2A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToxymSLzJeM&feature=related]YouTube - The Who - Going Mobile[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ7isCcXb5o]YouTube - JC Chasez Blowin` me up (with your love)[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u7hGkL57N8]YouTube - Darren Hayes - Insatiable[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzSayxVM_E0&feature=related]YouTube - Santana. Samba Pa Ti[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBDLQZgntYE]YouTube - Europa (Earth's Cry, Heaven's Smile), Santana[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Still my favorite Santana:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymh1o09vRWE]YouTube - Santana: Black Magic Woman[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPLV7lGbmT4]YouTube - Santana - Maria Maria ft. Wyclef Jean, The Product G&B[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIyUOXznJ6I]YouTube - Into The Night-Santana feat. Chad Kroeger[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v13JAf6Oohc&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Oye Como Va[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b32Ll7cbIg4]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Paranoid (Live at Budokan 2002)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs]YouTube - one bourbon one scotch one beer[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GOYvtxb6QQ]YouTube - 80's Billy Ocean - Get out of my dreams get into my car[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmSOrwQXtH8]YouTube - Vonda Shepard - Hooked On A Feeling[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P8iTHpRD8g&feature=PlayList&p=C16FFD90457204BE&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band - Statesboro Blues[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWYRfsjBNQk]YouTube - Jo Dee Messina & Tim McGraw - Bring On The Rain[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alJ87WnQ5XA]YouTube - Yesca - Lost Due To Incompetence (Cheech And Chong's Up In Smoke Version)[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZH_K9Vo_DM]Subdudes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHM02zhuipo]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Please Remember Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imsm-jIjVio]YouTube - Tim McGraw My Next Thirty Years[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IgxZ0I_wfM]YouTube - George Strait Twang The Breath You Take[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VDdMqRCy2M]YouTube - Montgomery Gentry- She Couldn't Change Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_oSCgnamAY]YouTube - Martina McBride My Baby loves me just the way that I am[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxXl4oS9wss]YouTube - Roll Over Beethoven (FULL SONG)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THdOWdzzNJI]YouTube - Big & Rich - Between Raising Hell And Amazing Grace (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkGS263lGsQ]YouTube - John Denver - Annie´s Song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDHcOgmN-_M]YouTube - Meatloaf ~ It just won't quit (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLhiMDJt_xM]YouTube - Jim Croce "I'll Have To Say I Love You In A Song" cover[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2iS8XctJKo]YouTube - Jim Croce - Operator[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7fxN3g5sLw]YouTube - Kiss - I was made for loving you[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGx7VTOoTaI]YouTube - The Mavericks - In Austin - All You Ever Do Is Bring Me Down[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0oenkCT8EY]YouTube - Reba McEntire, Kelly Clarkson - Because Of You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj_ZznMMRic]YouTube - Faith Hill - It Matters To Me (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL-hSSZn5Pc]YouTube - Reba McEntire, Vince Gill - The Heart Won't Lie[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

YouTube - nickelbacktv's Channel


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0VRj2uw9L0]YouTube - Nickelback - Gotta Be Somebody [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30UtwNrDXtE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band-Lost And Found[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5t7Cl6W-Ag]YouTube - The Randy Rogers Band - In My Arms Instead[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XNp_8YRcgE&feature=related]YouTube - Glory of Love from Karate Kid II[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l_cCKLHRoo]YouTube - Gary Allan - Tough Little Boys[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y8sy5r82iE]YouTube - Eli Young Band-When It Rains[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Phoenix said:


> YouTube - Gary Allan - Tough Little Boys


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


>



Que?


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahMWrWoEL14&feature=related]YouTube - Roy Orbison "Crying" From His Last Concert (8)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Phoenix said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Que?
Click to expand...


ummm ,,,


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgsoJrzplUI]YouTube - Kiss - Detroit Rock City[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> ummm ,,,


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCCO4figO-o]YouTube - Kevin Fowler Not Lovin' Anymore[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE_9I3awuu0]YouTube - Black Water - The Doobie Brothers[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ursC7ZiQvxI]YouTube - The Mavericks - Hey Good Lookin'[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ88oTITMoM]YouTube - A Walk On The Wild Side[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsB3UgO_PMA]YouTube - Clint Black-The Strong One[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOp3UjqQXVQ]YouTube - Alan Jackson - Wonderful Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Meister

My favorite from Clint Black


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4tIcdHALI8]YouTube - Clint Black Good Run Of Bad Luck[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDpVS7D9AJs]YouTube - The Road to Shamballa | music by Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iikY_nJrmNo]YouTube - Stealin' Uriah Heep Live Stealin Stealing[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44A9iDQNrss]YouTube - Eagles - Peaceful Easy Feeling[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wml3V-maDeA]YouTube - TRAFFIC JOHN BARLEYCORN ( MUST DIE )[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1lp_Gzm8V4]YouTube - TRAFFIC ??? "Many a Mile to Freed?m" rare, live audio Boston 1971[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAewr48OTTM]YouTube - Bob Seger - The Fire Inside[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG65bDwKKSs]YouTube - OASIS RARE INSTRUMENTAL ROCK AND ROLL STAR STOP THE CLOCKS[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Divinity Destroyed ? Sweet Heresy ? Free listening at Last.fm

No more words



Rise

And take your place beside me in all that I've built in disgrace

Grace the halls with curdling calls and watch the sky

The kingdom falls

Blight

Make haste your retreat

Make it with tact, make it discreet

Flood the world, drown the strife, and wash away this tainted life



Taunt the sane

Pinch the vein

Strike the night and scream at the rain

The more I know, the more I hate

Thus begins the Inside



Brick by brick

I begin to rebuild my temple of mourning instilled

Sing us a song for those who have passed

Those who have learned, those who were last

I will ride the changing tide

Start at the end and walk to the sun

Know that you've passed

Know that you've won



Taunt the sane

Pinch the vein

Strike the night and scream at the rain

The more I know, the more I hate

Thus begins the Inside



Sacrifice my right to rot

My chance to heal

My one escape

It's crashing down

I know the sound of pestilence

Of children screaming out



I know you and have seen what you do

I alone

I will not compromise how much pain I inflict



Sovereignty

My paradise burnt down

Effigy, I ask of thee,

"O Heresy, sweet Heresy, you've seen the gates. Now lead me through  them"



One more day left to play

Where's the love?

Where's the blood?

I refuse to believe that this is all there is



I feel no shame

I place no blame

Although you've changed, I feel the same



I don't belong

I don't exist

I'll try my best to forget this


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdxF2TH6kfs]YouTube - Forty-Thousand Head-Men- Traffic - Live - 1972[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbW3cCGnauU]YouTube - A Rock N' Roll Fantasy[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3goJ6YUjE70]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen & Neil Young - All Along The Watchtower[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTFm9gFz3_w]YouTube - Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtgK3aVHbyw]YouTube - George Strait - Carrying Your Love With Me [Live][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL68ZeclcA]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AChK4jBkxs0&feature=related]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band, Fire on the Mountain, music and lyrics only[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8cUvPyvsg&feature=related]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band - "Take The Highway"[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Revolution 
     Author: John Lennon; Lead vocal: John  Lennon
     You say you want a revolution 
Well you know 
We all want  to change the world 
You tell me that it's evolution 
Well you  know 
We all want to change the world 
But when you talk about  destruction 
Don't you know you can count me out 
Don't you know  it's gonna be alright 
Alright Alright 

You say you got a real  solution 
Well you know 
We'd all love to see the plan 
You  ask me for a contribution 
Well you know 
We're doing what we can 
But  when you want money for people with minds that hate 
All I can tell  you is brother you have to wait 
Don't you know it's gonna be alright  
Alright Alright 

You say you'll change the constitution 
Well  you know 
We all want to change your head 
You tell me it's the  institution 
Well you know 
You better free your mind instead 
But  if you go carrying pictures of Chairman Mao 
You ain't going to make  it with anyone anyhow 
Don't you know know it's gonna be alright 
Alright  Alright
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLqSwEqgxkQ]YouTube - Revolution 1 - The Beatles[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOpErJWSIg0]YouTube - Original Eve of Destruction Edited for Barry McGuire[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVtxwFyOwRw]YouTube - Ball Of Confusion[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GXSHRJYxTQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Dramatics - Smiling Faces Sometimes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzTeLePbB08&feature=related]YouTube - The O'Jays - Back Stabbers[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d8C4AIFgUg]YouTube - War - Edwin Starr[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDOP9gy_Ubo&feature=related]YouTube - Bob Marley - War[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pqQQM2Xclc&feature=related]YouTube - Paint it black[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PSGhuT_gCk[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOOs-MqDOI0&feature=related]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot 1974 - Sundown[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3t9SfrfDZM]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Jy6H8DqTg8]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Incident On 57th Street - 02/05/75 Main Point[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ft8WLX9G1I]YouTube - THE RASCALS - GROOVIN ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMgYD5BgP9k]YouTube - Johnny Thunders and The Heartbreakers - One Track Mind[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO1EozsUR_o]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service Maiden of the Cancer Moon[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBWZdCMdOVU&feature=related]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - Calvary[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAHODyEpm2w]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - Fresh Air[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAZQaYKZMTI]YouTube - Billy Idol - White Wedding - Part 1[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO8v7csjnRY]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service (Gypsy Lights)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06wtwJFl0Xc&feature=related]YouTube - Billy Idol - Mony Mony (Live Storytellers)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhMNHjSo2fs&feature=related]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - Doin' Time in the U.S.A. (1972)[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFaK7UFGcNo]YouTube - ABBA : S.O.S. Live Sydney Australia '77 [Widescreen][/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOx81aG-EN4]YouTube - Chic - Everybody Dance[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCgGXdAD7Iw]YouTube - Chic - Dance, Dance, Dance ( Yowsah, Yowsah, Yowsah )[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Faf1ch7Q9XE]YouTube - Gloria Gaynor - I Will Survive (Live 1979)[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvsI3jc4pPA&feature=related]YouTube - CAKE - I Will Survive (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

actsnoblemartin said:


> YouTube - Gloria Gaynor - I Will Survive (Live 1979)


I think of the movie 'the replacements' when I hear this song.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeQsZOQqO6I&feature=related]YouTube - Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Karn Evil 9[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21tfNrV2Yw0&feature=related]YouTube - Mystica[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4Mrp6wuSwk&feature=related]YouTube - Santana & Gato Barbieri "Europa" (live, 1977)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

ooooo, here is the original space oddity video from 1969...wow, bowie really changed himself in just a couple of years!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D67kmFzSh_o[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4n0la_k-DU]YouTube - Grease - John Travolta & Olivia Newton youre the one that I want[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ak7DnQW7Sck&a=7w0rijvHEmo&playnext_from=ML&playnext=3]YouTube - Comecon (with L-G Petrov) - Conductor Of Ashes[/ame]


Comecon!


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiBGfGAsE0E]YouTube - Bee Gees - To Love Somebody[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COqUjfrB8dI]YouTube - Bee Gees - How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (1971)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

andy gibb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk7KPoXgHNk]YouTube - ANDY GIBB, How can you mend a broken heart?[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRNTQvXSsfA]YouTube - Bee Gees - I Started a Joke[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVtdYKVXYhI]YouTube - Bread - Guitar Man (1972)[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEACzoMJuMA&feature=PlayList&p=6EA70175676A8129&playnext_from=PL&playnext=10&index=11]YouTube - The Black Dahlia Murder "What A Horrible Night To Have..."[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqCq0eGFW5w]YouTube - The Rolling Stones Wild Horses[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAjNBLHh86M]YouTube - THE ROLLING STONES- "OUT OF TIME"[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24IfD-0VUu4]YouTube - diary bread[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6VsmMN13Y0]YouTube - Bread - If - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edfxOr-J7zw]YouTube - Art Garfunkel Bridge Over Troubled Water[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VflKiZzb4h4[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R20f-TPKjzc]YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra- Evil Woman[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLNR4xfh1Qc]YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra - Roll Over Beethoven[/ame]

*WOW!*


----------



## Conspiracist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eobwbn3L06k&feature=related]YouTube - Behemoth - Antichristian Phenomenon[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

This song brings back so many memories of living in Miami!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPRbqMNLLFM]YouTube - GLENN FREY - You belong to the city[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne1lkEEmRCI]YouTube - Re: Every Kinda People (Robert Palmer) - bassline[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYgh_Irk46M]YouTube - Little River Band - Reminiscing REMASTERED[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBcOeKTGkD8]YouTube - Queen - One Year Of Love (Extended Version)[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lD2OsUcgb00&feature=related]YouTube - The Jackson 5-Dancing Machine[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PhwbBRfKIg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnqkaH_EP_o&feature=related]YouTube - Andy Kim Rock Me Gently[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh1dAgoa3Bc]YouTube - Blue velvet - Bobby Vinton[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPkWi0AKtEA&feature=related]YouTube - Paul Anka - Put your head on my shoulder 2005[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lfb_2b9ON3g]YouTube - BRICK-DAZZ,DISCO FUNK JAZZ KINGS LIVE 1976[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdKjEHfHINQ[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTXjgkFRpCk]YouTube - You sexy thing - Hot Chocolate (+ lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlY-JlE5ZCo]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Us And Them[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAydj4OJnwQ]YouTube - The Great Gig In The Sky - Pink Floyd (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0eLrpR2Rz8]YouTube - The Doors - Moonlight Drive[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xj1uUwWI4ig&feature=related]YouTube - Blackmore's Night - Diamonds and Rust[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Grb4VgaAEG8&feature=PlayList&p=839EDA6C19D125B1&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=66]YouTube - Daryl Hall & John Oates / PRIVATE EYES / Live at The Troubadour[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e-PdVjB3bcg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e-PdVjB3bcg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s8l75Oxf1U&feature=related]YouTube - Boz Scaggs - Lido Shuffle[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgbGaYTkkPU&feature=related]YouTube - Gerry Rafferty Baker Street[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI4SzEb5tog]YouTube - Motley Crue - Don't Go Away Mad (Just Go)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Pt39MV19hc]YouTube - The Doors- Peace Frog / Blue Sunday[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0kypyGSKsE&feature=related]YouTube - The Doors - Waiting for the sun[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U&feature=fvw]YouTube - Dave Mason / Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uFD7JqkOR4]YouTube - Allman Brothers "Sweet Melissa" - acoustic/unplugged 1990 - Greg Allman & Dickey Betts[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_papClZ84c]YouTube - Ambrosia (Time Waits For No One)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k0GUDfqmnU&feature=related]YouTube - joe South - Games People Play (1968)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVQ0MXp-8ds]YouTube - Chubby Checker - Let's Twist Again - 60's[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBkVV9xxCHE]YouTube - Ohio Players "Love Rollercoaster"[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9v5vrfPcavc&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - She´s A bad mama jama by Carl carlton[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZQ246aEK5w&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Brick "Ain't Gonna Hurt Nobody"[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Now there's a true classic, Marty !


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEUavg-j82I&feature=related]YouTube - Back in love again LTD 12mix[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wosgSI5bOx4&feature=fvw]YouTube - Kool and the Gang - Ladies Night (Best Version & HQ)[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztOYntb9ijc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97RjuC9YeXg]YouTube - disco duck[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReB8c3V4-wI&feature=related]YouTube - kc and the sunshine band - get down tonight.mpg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe1ScoePqVA]YouTube - Wild Cherry - Play That Funky Music[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xJgprtK-mA]YouTube - Earth Wind and Fire : Boogie Wonderland (12 inch version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klHkXsalMDE&feature=related]YouTube - Joe South - Rose Garden[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDhCtwr6W2U&feature=fvw]YouTube - Earth, Wind & Fire - That's The Way Of The World (ste.lyrcs)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgCHOrF5ryY&feature=related]YouTube - Chubby Checker - limbo rock[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jgI7IoD5RM]YouTube - Elvis Presley Marie's The Name His Latest Flame[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk4eQTVNTaw]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Good Time Charlie's Got The Blues[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n08JRxVLKLE&feature=related]YouTube - Enya - On your Shore[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE]YouTube - All these years Sawyer Brown[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ&feature=fvst]YouTube - Queen - 'Bohemian Rhapsody'[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNGNLo8K6Fk]YouTube - Kiss - I was made for loving you[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4-5OtBx6u8&feature=related]YouTube - Kiss - Detroit rock city[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRSc0KkRZ1M]YouTube - AC/DC - Big Gun (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCKN7XqSQw8]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Couldn't have said it better[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxqM71i_dLk&feature=related]YouTube - George Strait - Last In Love[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ywD3505pH8]YouTube - Dixie Chicks - Cold Day In July (live)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0SIAR9TRxk]YouTube - Country Joe and The Fish - Grace[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o]YouTube - Mountain - Mississippi Queen[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glhrczA1ru4]YouTube - Robert Earl Keen[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4x4qgVZvh8&feature=PlayList&p=11C7067CFF425A9A&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=39]YouTube - Just A Song Before I Go : Crosby, Stills & Nash[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzV803k6PkA]YouTube - Neil young & Crazy Horse - Cowgirl in the Sand[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v5E27Fp59c&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Young-Down by the river (1969)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cRTAy5GgVE]YouTube - DOWN BY THE RIVER/BUDDY MILES[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxdiraVxwkI&feature=related]YouTube - Rick Nelson Garden Party 1985[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4MFxcFofkY]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Bat Out Of Hell (From "Bat Out Of Hell - Original Tour")[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiUVyApnZSo]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now, Behind the Scenes music video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AChK4jBkxs0]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band, Fire on the Mountain, music and lyrics only[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB0DU4DoPP4]YouTube - Nickelback - Photograph[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVaZhwxTlb8]YouTube - Rascal Flatts - Mayberry with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VzUETZBvsw]YouTube - "Feels Like Today" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bplEcbzjME&feature=related]YouTube - Spirit In The Sky By Norman Greenbaum[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G54lfxiid_w&feature=PlayList&p=C810D89F123A7CFD&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Takin' It To The Streets (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29RvK7OI2Fg&feature=related]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music .1972[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGqwSAVm3Ls]YouTube - Dave Matthews Band - Too Much[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShtAtZEMGUY]YouTube - Breaking Benjamin - I Will Not Bow[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mXBbVc4Df8]YouTube - Metallica - Fade to Black (1985)[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OghIrRa33o]YouTube - johnny cash & merle haggard - sing me back home[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=236Lquwq22A]YouTube - Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCjspyo-_aI&feature=related]YouTube - Black Sabbath-Wizard[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZOIh2ZmCBY&feature=related]YouTube - merle haggard - mama tried 1968[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfAWReBmxEs&feature=related]YouTube - Deep Purple-Child in Time[/ame]


----------



## xsited1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj9Rs56u8YY]YouTube - steely dan my old school[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYGzRGOSeI0]YouTube - Evil Ways[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KK9cVZvg0M]YouTube - James Gang - Walk Away[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLVWxuMsiDQ]YouTube - Youngbloods - Darkness, darkness[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S78VlyZYpfc]YouTube - Toots & The Maytals - Take Me Home Country Roads ( reggae se[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]NiIMqSqabGs[/youtube]

The video is a can't miss


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e2aRfqp1sY]YouTube - Desmond Dekker - The Israelites (live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoEZb9fbR0U&feature=related]YouTube - LUCKY IN THE MORNING - Bloodrock[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVlbgqmxXNY]YouTube - Traffic - The Low Spark Of High-Heeled Boys[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5iOiLX5ppA]YouTube - David Bowie - Starman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms]YouTube - Traffic: Freedom Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U]YouTube - Dave Mason / Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E]YouTube - Beach Dawn - Mystic Traveler - Dave Mason[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tZtJIL5va4&NR=1]YouTube - Traffic - Light Up Or Leave Me Alone[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxrSgM-8M84]YouTube - ELO - One Summer Dream[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]SqZNMvIEHhs[/youtube]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]-CxKA1uETxE[/youtube]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MAz9NY44Qc]YouTube - Big Iron[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VMFdpdDYYA]YouTube - Nickelback - Someday[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGgfHZ02I2k]YouTube - The Ramones: Sheena Is A Punk Rocker[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trhrN39li1M]YouTube - The Band - The Weight[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSG_O11dBMI]YouTube - The Eagles - Hotel California[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEvjAW7SOgQ]YouTube - Uriah Heep - The Magician's Birthday - The Magician's Birthday Party[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFY2kJ96jNY]YouTube - Im black yall CB4[/ame]



peace...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VD6BS5ehu0]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Psfn6iOfS8&feature=related]YouTube - Auto-Tune the News #6: Michael Jackson. drugs. Palin.[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AensT8ntoY]YouTube - Exile By Enya[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np0solnL1XY]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free bird[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1ZUU8xi7qY]YouTube - James Gang - Walk Away - Joe Walsh[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiXcqxms3Bs]YouTube - Deep Purple "Hush" from Playboy After Dark[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrWNTqbLFFE]YouTube - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Woodstock[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP0VBB7BO64]YouTube - Crosby Stills Nash - Carry On / Questions[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwFS69nA-1w]YouTube - Bright Eyes "First Day Of My Life"[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCaT2b1v5ng]YouTube - nirvana - come as you are - unplugged 93[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SARB4D0TDxU&feature=related]YouTube - Nirvana (Unplugged) - Something In The Way[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpMt_YqVbhw&feature=related]YouTube - Nirvana - About a Girl[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_ILDFp5DGA]YouTube - Hello by Lionel Richie[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHXpnZi9Hzs]YouTube - cat stevens Wild World[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6giiYDlqRQs]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Water Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghR_Lme2SEM]YouTube - Hot Tuna w/ David Bromberg: 201 I Know You Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBks7V3SzJo&feature=fvw]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Jorma Kaukonen - Jack Casady - I See The Light[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqInvZ9hY9Y]YouTube - Steeleye Span - All Around My Hat (Crackerjack, 1976)[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltDMr7IVg9A&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Uncle Sam Blues (1971)[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oItMfsNNpYw]YouTube - New Riders of the Purple Sage - Hello Mary Lou 1972[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_ALElMLpRA]YouTube - Enigma ~~ Return to Innocence ~~[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FPEBWZ1EOY]YouTube - Don Henley - The end of the innocence[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUseW_yJkpg]YouTube - Hot Tuna: 101 Keep Your Lamps Trimmed & Burning[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

Obama is my monkey.  Obama is an electric monkey.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lngGPsJ1pQ]YouTube - The Beatles - everybody's got something to hide except me and my monkey[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo9riZYUpTw[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faEX3qjP9Mc&feature=related]YouTube - Fade To Black - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSOaoPDO16Y]YouTube - Chicago - 25 or 6 to 4[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkrWqpymXLY]YouTube - Dire Straits & Eric Clapton - Sultans of Swing Live[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02LIxbI8maI"][/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFjCVsNywJQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIWAEqALoEw]YouTube - Eagles - One of these nights Live[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RRzqt3TIEc]YouTube - Supertramp - Give a Little Bit, Written and Sung by Roger Hodgson[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QyfPTAfuEc&feature=related]YouTube - Dirty Laundry[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTSkpAXvUbY&feature=related"]YouTube - Eagles - Hotel California[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG5GMCNPShE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpYeqlvLAxQ&feature=related]YouTube - Chicago Transit Authority - "Beginnings" [Studio Version][/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR_i0sKWKEA]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac "Rhiannon"[/ame]


----------



## Meister

I'm getting all warm and fuzzy inside


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttOBnmXFDtQ]YouTube - Sara[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcHlHk27noM&feature=related]YouTube - Chicago Transit Authority - "Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is?" [Studio Version][/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcawnRIyeok]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - The Chain [Studio Version][/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OZ9F3NTvzY&feature=related]YouTube - Leather and Lace Live 1981[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR-ixnPtxU8&feature=related]YouTube - Genesis - That's All[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ksmsv4myOmg]YouTube - Silver Springs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmBXkEMBJOk]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Dreams (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egEZVzeGimw&feature=related]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Songbird (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u033yND2lG4&feature=related]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Tusk[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og7msZ0wuZ8&feature=related]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac~ I Dont want to Know[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXImb1Amevo]YouTube - Oh Well - full song -.wmv[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgEan8_2aik&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Green Fleetwood Mac "I Loved Another Woman"[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV7gGjx68nI&feature=related]YouTube - Ed Edd N Eddy-9mm Goes Bang[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hdvc5AmrzlM]YouTube - New York Groove[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVXX6NFpcT8&feature=related]YouTube - The Muppet Show - Fifty Ways To Leave Your Lover[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebt0BR5wHYs&feature=related]YouTube - Eddie Rabbitt - I Love A Rainy Night.wmv[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_OzuXh_n3E]YouTube - Genesis - Mama (1983)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CaSgpW2BBo&feature=related]YouTube - Tonight, Tonight, Tonight - The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra plays Genesis [Audio Only][/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smejqhzfnnM]YouTube - Genesis- Man on the corner[/ame]


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVlbgqmxXNY]YouTube - Traffic - The Low Spark Of High-Heeled Boys[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_9blTxwFeA]YouTube - Brooklyn Funk Essentials ~ I Got Cash[/ame]

*I've got Ca$h in FUCK YOU Quantities...*​


peace...


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce1PVNz_MvU&feature=channel]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Passion Play clips 1973 - The Minstrel Looks Back 2DVD set[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO45pdrqP6Q&feature=related]YouTube - Eagles....Desperado (Live 1994)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0a6iWHSWbA&feature=related]YouTube - Alice's Restaurant Group W Bench[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reN87wMRAGA]YouTube - Fefe Dobson I Want You 2 Watch Me Move Music Video on Bestfan.com[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0JrV86EKCs]YouTube - Mountain. Nantucket Sleighride[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdpJh_zc6k8]YouTube - Bif Naked - "I Love Myself Today" Her Royal Majesty's Records[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j7huh5Egew&feature=related]YouTube - The White Stripes[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lL1CW140FQ]YouTube - The Raconteurs - Salute Your Solution[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpGi8M44cP8]YouTube - Toad-Cream[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_nwbTeIN4Y&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic - Dear Mr. Fantasy[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71yzrqrCdoI&playnext_from=TL&videos=i5Wh0nWDQiI&feature=grec]YouTube - Real World[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-DJPyMldjg&feature=fvw]YouTube - Megadeth - Angry Again[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3sv87ylqgY]YouTube - Queensryche~Someone Else?[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxA3atHD2QM&feature=related]YouTube - Spencer Davis Group - 'Gimme Some Lovin' Stereo Music Video[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCb6973p174&feature=related]YouTube - Queensryche~Sign of the times[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2-GqYkwjTM&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Blinded By The Light (Original Song With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo&feature=related]YouTube - Ram Jam "Black Betty"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d64YVp5mKyY]YouTube - Santana - Conquistadore Rides Again[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhraiPTORhI]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO8v7csjnRY&feature=related]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service (Gypsy Lights)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENi04LAdmLY&feature=related]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - What About Me?[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8rRVuWKv2c]YouTube - Buffalo Springfield - Nowadays Clancy Can't Even Sing[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk_r5qOONlE&feature=related]YouTube - Queensryche~I dream in infrared[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZP0pzDRtQw&feature=related]YouTube - Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIccZsURyLc]YouTube - Jefferson Airplane - Wooden Ships[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqLy-Ks8viw]YouTube - Crosby, Stills and Nash - Wooden Ships - Q Audio[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjD2AApTj2I&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&playnext_from=PL&playnext=4&index=70[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CNzC3-Lv9g]YouTube - HUMBLE PIE - Thirty Days In A Hole (1974)[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeY9IRnVmk8]YouTube - Wishbone Ash - Blowin' Free - 1973[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOXEVd-Z7NE&]YouTube - G-DRAGON - Heartbreaker (OFFICIAL MV) HQ[/ame]

Androgynous candypop!


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct2LUz5Fhsc]YouTube - Cars - My best friends girl 1978[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ug7AXjZu7g]YouTube - On Saturday afternoons in 1963 - Rickie Lee Jones[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

On a lighter side.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfqaEuCR54w&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Incest country music! Classic![/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVpv8-5XWOI]YouTube - Train - Hey, Soul Sister[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Many people have let themselves go 

Good music right here. Slayer is the face of true metal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPUe1nv4gIk]YouTube - Slayer - Seasons In The Abyss[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IakDItZ7f7Q]YouTube - Coldplay - Violet Hill[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gELhNbDcLE0&feature=related]YouTube - Hey You - Pink Floyd Music Video[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

One of my all time favorites

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpPlzeK7RM]YouTube - ELO - Telephone Line - CORRECT SYNC[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3Y64dpZGnE]YouTube - Magic Bus-The Who (Live at Leeds)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R20f-TPKjzc]YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra- Evil Woman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11A8JZ-RDDo&feature=related]YouTube - Strange Magic[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Intense said:


> YouTube - Strange Magic



I love ELO!!


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8zmkzshUvE&feature=PlayList&p=9603FE54EF649279&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=16]YouTube - Thunderclap Newman Something In The Air (vintage pop)[/ame]


----------



## Midnight Marauder

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=GgHAobJM7YY]YouTube - Roxette The first girl on the Moon Live[/ame]


----------



## Meister

I must be in a nostalgic mood this AM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSowZcvoqr4&feature=related]YouTube - The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind (1966)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8&feature=related]YouTube - The Moody Blues - Nights In White Satin´67[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRvY-I9pNpI&feature=related]YouTube - Ian Thomas "Painted Ladies" 1973[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HhhwUlB9yo&feature=channel]YouTube - The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Hey Joe[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4-a8zh0m9c]YouTube - Can't You See-Marshall Tucker Band[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

The Eagles

pay no mind to the first second of the vid, it is how they keep it from being removed by youtube

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTSkpAXvUbY]YouTube - Eagles - Hotel California[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoznjbKVnmw]YouTube - JOE SOUTH- " WALK A MILE IN MY SHOES "[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPKxVUA0JR0&feature=related]YouTube - Joe South - Hush[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k0GUDfqmnU&feature=related]YouTube - joe South - Games People Play (1968)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2BjJbKQkgc&feature=related]YouTube - Nazareth - Love Hurts[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kesomrqNYn0]YouTube - The Blessing - Hurricane Room[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLKb4VG6-xM&feature=related]YouTube - Zager and Evans In The Year 2525 (vintage pop)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Every rock group needs a slow song
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7skp9aCDi0]YouTube - UFO - Love to Love - HQ Audio[/ame]


----------



## Meister

A tribute to the "Ladies of the Night'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGR9I-s1BYg]YouTube - Sweet Cream Ladies, Forward March - The Boxtops (1969)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgFdRQLVVPA&feature=related]YouTube - PROCOL HARUM - REPENT WALPURGIS[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9nwcpGZE6A]YouTube - Curtis Mayfield ~ Freddies Dead[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z66wVo7uNw&feature=related]YouTube - Curtis Mayfield - Move On Up[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COqUjfrB8dI]YouTube - Bee Gees - How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (1971)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_3QqzI23sE]YouTube - DON'T PULL YOUR LOVE / HAMILTON, JOE FRANK & REYNOLDS[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wVIVhYa2-ho&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wVIVhYa2-ho&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzhbGaCwBzs]YouTube - Be my baby - The Ronettes[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej8H926Hmaw]YouTube - Melissa Etheridge - Come To My Window (1994)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uSHzODm-Ik8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uSHzODm-Ik8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uSHzODm-Ik8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uSHzODm-Ik8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]



I added that to my favorites. Very nice song.


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qswKeWhjaUc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qswKeWhjaUc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dlOlx1Mwu0"]YouTube - tom jones burn down the house[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jxfdDrKO8uM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jxfdDrKO8uM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds3yl7YjVyM]YouTube - The Heavy - "How You Like Me Now?" 1/18 Letterman (TheAudioPerv.com)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0uqLM1uj_k]YouTube - Coldplay - Talk[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aLzrRAs8fdc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aLzrRAs8fdc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq3MK8dLyvc]YouTube - Saving Abel - Addicted[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEoHFzEmld0&feature=channel]YouTube - Coldplay - In My Place[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBqU8FOE0uk]YouTube - Heart - What About Love[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bn7vWeTxUhw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bn7vWeTxUhw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KkWGy7W3_o&feature=related"]YouTube - Coldplay - Clocks (Edit)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7ZEVA5dy-Y]YouTube - Duffy - Mercy[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivFM0pYyUcY]YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra - Livin' Thing (Remastered Audio)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZbp34ahDzs]YouTube - Peter Gabriel Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kZhnwAbZm34&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kZhnwAbZm34&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VT-SFgkVlno&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VT-SFgkVlno&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/anCg5EiB2AM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/anCg5EiB2AM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2TNYyXdZjI]YouTube - Reach Out I'll Be There The Four Tops 1966[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pVM00eoohI]YouTube - The four tops - Bernadette[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-ToR5YyBdQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Four Tops "Still Waters Run Deep" (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HQEhuylZmg&feature=related]YouTube - Four Tops Baby I Need Your Lovin'[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmZdvVnMXCc]YouTube - Sam Cooke "Chain Gang"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veyPHzxNjog&feature=related]YouTube - Buddy Holly - Not Fade Away[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7sNSduf7Gc&feature=related]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Not Fade Away[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pafY6sZt0FE&feature=related]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Truckin'[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f7d5NvJj9s]YouTube - WIND ON THE WATER ~ GRAHAM NASH AND DAVID CROSBY ~ Lyrics[/ame]              [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndEqu50MHdE[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzV803k6PkA]YouTube - Neil young & Crazy Horse - Cowgirl in the Sand[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAdtUDaBfRA&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5KRVtjgMkM]YouTube - K.D. Lang sings Neil Young's Helpless[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WtkuSZoBKk]YouTube - Scorpions - Still Loving You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6Ys0lMeXl4]YouTube - One Year Of Love[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0NYKWLMgx0&feature=related]YouTube - Waiting On A Friend[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FJYyA4jRdM]YouTube - The Rolling Stones: Honky Tonk Women[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBsdHoTdOmc]YouTube - Moody Blues - Question[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5IOou6qN1o]YouTube - Muddy Waters plays "Manish Boy"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA8-ZOuKetU]YouTube - SON HOUSE - Grinnin' In Your Face[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdQJ3Q0uhYE]YouTube - Louis Jordan Let The Good Times Roll[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yRdDnrB5kM&feature=related]YouTube - Jerry Lee Lewis - Whole Lotta Shakin' Going On (1957)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPuKoqu6kMk]YouTube - Elvis Presley Viva Las Vegas[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PcrBFCNFIU]YouTube - Return to Sender[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrzPmUASBho]YouTube - Elvis - Trouble[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8T_PQoTC30]YouTube - Montrose- Bad Motor Scooter[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUeuAnMNDhA]YouTube - Montrose- Rock Candy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rhy2rBqrao]YouTube - Patches[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n3ebuL1cPA&feature=related]YouTube - In The Ghetto[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cRTAy5GgVE]YouTube - DOWN BY THE RIVER/BUDDY MILES[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obfci1CIqq8&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Young - Like A Hurricane[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMA-_ElvKsk&feature=related]YouTube - NEIL YOUNG HARVEST MOON[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EoNd_maBbY]YouTube - James Taylor - Sweet Baby James[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T35WXFOmwI&feature=related]YouTube - James Taylor - Fire and Rain (Beacon Theatre)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7RPCFfudmU&feature=related]YouTube - James Taylor & Carole King - You've Got a Friend (HQ) (Uploaded by Tornike Ivanishvili)[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anbrb2u9GYI&feature=autofb]YouTube - Mudvayne - Happy?[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQz_WjTn68U&feature=autofb]YouTube - Dredg - Bug Eyes[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSivufJelXk]YouTube - Mott The Hoople All the young dudes 1972[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIr8-f2OWhs]YouTube - Single Ladies (Put A Ring On It) - Beyonce[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xycnv87N_BU&feature=channel]YouTube - SEPTEMBER!!! by Earth Wind and Fire[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6Lb3JuX8gk]YouTube - Green Day- Wake Me Up When September Ends w/ lyrics[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8KQmps-Sog]YouTube - Muse - Uprising [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_x128zrYzcE]YouTube - Robbie Williams & Nicole Kidman - Something Stupid (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGRCelgIHbk]YouTube - Steely Dan-Dirty Work[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt30jLk5NCo]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Dreams - Live in 1987[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tOV1MT6gQs]YouTube - Settin' The Woods On Fire (Hank Sr.)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKOYgC1mOWo]YouTube - Hank Sr. - Angel Of Death Acoustic[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrGw_cOgwa8]YouTube - Robert Palmer - Simply Irresistible[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57sfRo26fAc]YouTube - Only 4 Yearsold - Hank Williams Jr.Jambalaya[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6xUa5ZS65E]YouTube - Steely Dan-Rose Darling[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6gLOJm_Swk&feature=related]YouTube - Robert Palmer - Mercy Mercy Me / I Want You (A. Hall 1991)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3Y64dpZGnE&feature=fvw]YouTube - Magic Bus-The Who (Live at Leeds)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6-0hL3wtv8&feature=related]YouTube - [Made in Japan - 17/Aug/72] Highway Star - Deep Purple[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L1uRXxKRb4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgSn0SbQJQI]YouTube - Danzig - Mother[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

http://www.usmessageboard.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2231992


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSSvp8OnzLs&feature=PlayList&p=BF237822DC45FE92&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=18]YouTube - Butts Band Be With Me[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5NTNY91hmY&feature=related]YouTube - Butts Band - Baja Bus[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYUMPKFYd6g]YouTube - Metallica - The Unforgiven (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeqXgvonZRQ&feature=related]YouTube - Butts Band - Love Your Brother[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_oSCgnamAY]YouTube - Martina McBride My Baby loves me just the way that I am[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wdI4MYTocI[/ame]

^One Cranky Little Person!... 



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGUP8oc9Bgs]YouTube - Johnny Cash-daddy sang bass[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDA708XlFIo]YouTube - Soggy Bottom Boys - I'm A Man Of Constant Sorrow[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMEl5RGnfEc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY5v9tt62IY&feature=related]YouTube - Go To Sleep You Little Baby[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVzROK6em2Q]YouTube - Def Leppard - Hello America[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOCa3noEB5s]YouTube - Broken bridges- The Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7l98wiQx0s&feature=related]YouTube - Broken- Lindsey Haun[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOCa3noEB5s]YouTube - Broken bridges- The Song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDm2AIw7Myo]YouTube - Tim McGraw: My Best Friend[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhVLiHPUOIM]YouTube - Wild Horses - The Rolling Stones 1995[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4]YouTube - Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme (Miami Vice)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrd14h7HkTs]YouTube - Blink-182 Always[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZQByvTKYkI]YouTube - Saving Abel - Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSE1WaasJ4A&feature=related]YouTube - Forever Young - by Bob Dylan - Track 21[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hU6heeOrOI]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams [audio][/ame]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]k1BFHYtZlAU[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmYt0e88ANo]YouTube - Never Enough[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGoBQIhyFFM]YouTube - John Anderson: Seminole wind[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2psIiVw9Zog&feature=related]YouTube - Uncle Kracker - Follow me[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIvka3SSv9Y]YouTube - One bourbon, one scotch, one beer[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnhKcCwZwl8&feature=related]YouTube - America - Ventura Highway[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxUGR8vc8NE&feature=related]YouTube - America - You can do magic[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zz1ntKkWitQ&feature=related]YouTube - Beginnings......Chicago with Earth Wind & Fire[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDhCtwr6W2U&feature=related]YouTube - Earth, Wind & Fire - That's The Way Of The World (ste.lyrcs)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGqsOX4g99k&feature=related]YouTube - Slippin' Into Darkness[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKKMdmPBWRk&feature=related]YouTube - WAR ~ The World Is A Ghetto[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqB1oqP8smg&feature=related]YouTube - War - City, Country, City (instrumental)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

My new favorite, tap my foot song, that makes me smile

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVpv8-5XWOI"]YouTube - Train - Hey, Soul Sister[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnjV8IKe66g]YouTube - WAKE UP EVERYBODY - HAROLD MELVIN & THE BLUENOTES[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xIQmFk1ok0]YouTube - Fear of a Black Planet[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwQgHxbjibo]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Comin' Home[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCOS2vOxuXE]YouTube - Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8kyXEGAXzE]YouTube - alan o'day - undercover angel[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZEoqjdrcIs]YouTube - Sheena Easton - Morning Train (Solid Gold)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwuy4hHO3YQ]YouTube - Buggles - Video killed the radio star 1979[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYi7uEvEEmk]YouTube - Bill Withers - Lovely Day (Original Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZbp34ahDzs&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Peter Gabriel Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrzr4R3LpsQ&feature=fvw]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes (Radio Edit / Single Version)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkXV5O5GfJ8]YouTube - Billy Ocean - Caribbean Queen[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JwjKJQ7qHE&feature=related]YouTube - Good Morning Little Schoolgirl - Alvin Lee/Ten Years After[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Intense said:


> YouTube - Peter Gabriel Solsbury Hill



Marvy.


----------



## Meister

When grunge was grunge


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrePDUtwtXs&feature=related]YouTube - The Exploited - Sid Vicious was innocent[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFpfureaCVs]YouTube - Ten Years After live at Woodstock 1969.[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pxvXwTg4HA&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Gabriel, Now and Then....[/ame]



peace...


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GYI6XJH9Ss]YouTube - Elton John - Funeral for a Friend/Love Lies Bleeding[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzYgHQluatY]YouTube - Elton John - Come down in time (1970) Tumbleweed Connection[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZiHHr_EiSE]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Warm Ways (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rls8cfomkBQ]YouTube - Teacher I Need You - Elton John (Don't Shoot Me 2 of 10)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUTMimINXa8&feature=related]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Silver Springs (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwUTx0A5guY]YouTube - Gypsy - Early Take - Fleetwood Mac - Stevie Nicks HQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR_i0sKWKEA&feature=related]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac "Rhiannon"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEi7GPkxfsE&feature=related]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1ILFZAR1vg&feature=related]YouTube - Jesse Collin Young (Ridgetop)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ex_uKMhBwo&feature=related]YouTube - ?? Songbird ?? Jesse Colin Young[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCQQtBeSGWo&feature=related]YouTube - Jesse Colin Young " Sunlight " (1976)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XjY2m0bAaU]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Pigs (Three Different Ones)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo]YouTube - Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4y-RzVGrHg]YouTube - Nickelback - Far Away [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ]YouTube - Kansas - Dust In The Wind[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBShN8qT4lk]YouTube - (You Gotta) Fight For Your Right (To Party)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY]YouTube - Jackson Browne - The Load Out / Stay - Live 1978[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgbNymZ7vqY&feature=PlayList&p=C9E4DEEA577A3A79&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - The Muppets: Bohemian Rhapsody[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRTr2Pm4M70]YouTube - Elvis Presley Hard Luck[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p_xAToFzck&feature=related]YouTube - Elton John - Funeral for a Friend/Love Lies Bleeding (Yellow Brick Road 1 of 21)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mASbP3Eq1VE]YouTube - One Tin Soldier - Coven - 1970s Cartoon version[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhQU3kEQ9XY]YouTube - Chick A Boom[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s3BIX0duKs]YouTube - Mocedades - Eres tu (video clip)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ig20b9EXU0Y]YouTube - Gerry and The Pacemakers[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdZn7k5rZLQ]YouTube - Nightwish - Amaranth[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjGIUpwkAeQ]YouTube - Nightwish - Planet Hell[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g28aHREt_bE]YouTube - Blake Shelton - Nobody But Me (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMHFmr5fuyc]YouTube - doobie brothers long train running feb 1975[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCBdsxnWkTo]YouTube - Blake Shelton - Heavy Liftin' (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGoiiwxTWeE]YouTube - Hillbilly Bone (feat. Trace Adkins)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv829hUuYAM]YouTube - Def Leppard - Two Steps Behind[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivFYVAntpw0]YouTube - Skid Row - I Remember You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jX6DGToDanc]YouTube - still loving you- scorpions[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0bqFMLQH6U]YouTube - Cheap Trick - The Flame (Live Silver Version)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_oSCgnamAY]YouTube - Martina McBride My Baby loves me just the way that I am[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKT1P7x_Pzo]YouTube - Where Did You Sleep Last Night (Unplugged) Nirvana[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DmpM8DMZ9E&feature=related]YouTube - Cheap Trick "I Want You To Want Me"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdwMSONE-aw&feature=related]YouTube - Cheap Trick - Dream Police[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cEnJDaqT3-0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cEnJDaqT3-0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4SLXaF-lIc]YouTube - DAVID BOWIE - REBEL REBEL[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hRQVUWr5D4&feature=related]YouTube - Jay-Z & Beyonce 'Forever Young' live at Coachella[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SUYI7kIR0S4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SUYI7kIR0S4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oqAU5VxFWs]YouTube - Counting Crows - Mr. Jones[/ame]


----------



## Terry

I heart this song


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K_pC9Szfxg]YouTube - Sting - It's Probably Me[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ebd5z7V9-pk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ebd5z7V9-pk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiNpAyBuCd0]YouTube - Wyclef Jean with Eric Clapton - Wonderful Tonight (From "All Star Jam At Carnegie Hall" DVD)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGDIxcuPT7s]YouTube - Eric Clapton/Change the world[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nrGrP8xBg0]YouTube - Jackson Browne - Running On Empty - Live BBC 1978[/ame]

Post #22,000.


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_YIUn9Jd1g]YouTube - Steely Dan- Do It Again[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol-KrTTta4g]YouTube - James - Laid (live)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0gX-bipodU&feature=related]YouTube - David Ball - Riding With Private Malone[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyA3nzPkFPs]YouTube - Killswitch Engage - This is Absolution[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA]YouTube - Eric Clapton - Layla[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCNJBopK25I]YouTube - Fields Of Gold Sting[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp6B6eu-cD4&feature=related]YouTube - Jeff Beck - What Mama Said[/ame]


----------



## Douger

Ahhhhhhhhhh I'm old 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlk-Pd7O69g]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker - MSG 12/23/72[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfM6nRVBvGs&feature=PlayList&p=49BFE02D795FE218&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=1]YouTube - Allman Brothers - Jessica[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22MRGWnPPIU&feature=related]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band with Duane - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed - Fillmore East - 09/23/1970[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlI1W8cWMIY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

"I was off to drink you away"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMiSZzHvBeM]YouTube - Sheryl Crow Kid Rock Picture[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpdZvewjwJs]YouTube - Huey Lewis & The News - Doing It All For My Baby (2006...[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNlmn7vbXBQ]YouTube - Upside Down jack Johnson[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHZJej98_T0]YouTube - Jerry Reed - East Bound and Down[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIYtv5UmyxU]YouTube - Conway Twitty - Tight Fittin' Jeans (Live) HQ[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byOzCJauEbw]YouTube - Johnny Lee[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9vAOzYz-Qs]YouTube - Gorillaz - Stylo (HD)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdPYtbV1vu0&feature=related]YouTube - Pete Townshend - Love Reign O'er Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLD23iTuSFE]YouTube - GRAND FUNK RAILROAD - WE'RE AN AMERICAN BAND[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leI7sfmipuI]YouTube - DONOVAN- ATLANTIS[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92HjH1GG3ro&feature=related]YouTube - Donovan - Season of the Witch[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEmx3MgmLFg&feature=related]YouTube - The Byrds - Wasn't Born To Follow (1968)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUYkL8l6VLk&feature=related]YouTube - The Byrds - Chestnut Mare (Remastered)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNjzzDNIJWw&feature=related]YouTube - The Byrds - Ballad Of Easy Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY_5JOEmFK0&feature=related]YouTube - The Band- The Weight[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW3L8qon7hg&feature=related]YouTube - The Band- The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down[/ame]


----------



## xsited1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZfJASxL7_M]YouTube - Michael Jackson - Heal The World Official Video (Super Bowl)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6bARIaMhCM]YouTube - Jackson 5 - I'll Be There[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIu0jQ5TaRQ]YouTube - Boz Scaggs - Lido Shuffle[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2cFEHM9yMw"]YouTube - MOONLIGHT SONATA (Beethoven)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbSYbOYqkpw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Km9MwYQ_Ow]YouTube - George Winston - "Walking In The Air"[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjiBHT3Z0d8]YouTube - Elvis Presley She's Not You[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgrB3qXkw70[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMjAo1d1xO4]YouTube - Beds Are Burning[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3XdXEJEI4E]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Amazing Grace[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7WUZlzzp8A&feature=related]YouTube - Philip Wesley - "The Approaching Night"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CltrLsjsQl0]YouTube - The Old Rugged Cross[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao3rR3B8RgQ]YouTube - The Last Sunday[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_yaZyZiKLc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYecLvwOiVA&feature=related]YouTube - Tour de Japon - At Zanarkand (Final Fantasy X)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwmGWCJOxnw&a=Bty1DrijUS0&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - Vince Gill - When I Call Your Name[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6OyLBz7gj2Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6OyLBz7gj2Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lQrAULjiysk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lQrAULjiysk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Best played LOUDLY


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZesRI6HhuXQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZesRI6HhuXQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J16lInLZRms&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J16lInLZRms&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfEzujTV1rg]YouTube - Oasis - Stand By Me (Acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyByGz09nM0]YouTube - Stand By Me (lyrics) - Ben E. King[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4PXMCCTMwM]YouTube - The Faces - I'm Losing You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYFQwbsg0cM]YouTube - The Blues Brothers/Paul Shaffer/Erykah Badu - Funky Nassau[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyARF3CSII0&feature=related]YouTube - New Orleans - Blues Brothers, Louisiana Gator Boys[/ame]


----------



## Douger

Chicago. Not the concrete jungle war zone. This one.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjGXxt_GI38&feature=related]YouTube - Chicago- 25 or 6 to 4 "Live" (1989)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3NMszrfjio&feature=related]YouTube - Chicago Transit Authority - "Questions 67 & 68" [Studio Version][/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmP43qsAXvk]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Brother Love's Traveling Salvation Show[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qip0xbjr0aA]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Cracklin' Rosie - Original (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8QFNrTq9oo]YouTube - The Four Seasons - December, 1963 (Oh What A Night) - 1975[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

You have to watch this past the first minute to appreciate it!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNR74UCidBI]YouTube - Ross sisters - Solid Potato Salad (VHS quality)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myIG9PEwXZw]YouTube - The 4 Seasons - Sherry[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV7uGtbzz3c]YouTube - Black Oak - Race With The Devil - 1978[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRhZISswW_k]YouTube - Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WZNOaKbYtA]YouTube - OZARK MTN DAREDEVILS-"IF YOU WANNA GET TO HEAVEN"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRIGW2-ks7A]YouTube - Bachman-Turner Overdrive - Gimme Your Money Please (1973)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZ5nup3P1DE]YouTube - ZZ Top - Got me under pressure (LP Record Version)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcA9LIIXWw]YouTube - Culture Club - Karma Chameleon (Ledge Music Electro 80...[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo]YouTube - MC Hammer - U Can't Touch This[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJmBPCYt5LY]YouTube - Bachman Turner Overdrive - You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9-R9S1m4dA&feature=related]YouTube - BTO - Takin' Care Of Business (A Sexier Version)![/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Rz92JWtS50&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Solitary Man live 1971[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQwqQwD6OOw&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Holly Holy live 1971[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h2hox--bR8]YouTube - ZZ Top - La Grange (From "Double Down Live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUJH7y1yK_E]YouTube - Black Sabbath Heaven and Hell[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms]YouTube - Traffic: Freedom Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSmJOvLrVig]YouTube - Dramatics - What You See Is What You Get (Watts, L.A. 1972)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wKyXA_nMVQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Undisputed Truth "Smiling Faces Sometimes" (1971)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeWIMYVKbLE]YouTube - John Lennon - stand by me[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQlMAoZF2Sk]YouTube - Kenny Rogers - I am the Greatest montage (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXLHUThBib8&feature=related]YouTube - Come On Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew&feature=related]YouTube - Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now[/ame]


----------



## Fyer

Celebrity Status - Marianas Trench

Check out their _awesome_ music and join the street crew!
Popular songs - Beside You, All to Myself, Cross My Heart, Shake Tramp

Sign Up Here:
marianastrench.fancorps.com/signup/ref/Fyer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]YouTube - Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpNKMJXfo5U&feature=related]YouTube - loggins & messina - vahevala - Sittin' In[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw1bHaUk1CM]YouTube - The Highwaymen - Highwayman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INoay_1ofio&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Get Down Grand Funk - 1968[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpV5InLw52U&feature=related]YouTube - Focus- Hocus Pocus (live '73)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mV_5-bRPo&feature=related]YouTube - Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR6pkU-_MK4]YouTube - Cross Canadian Ragweed - 17[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiLziusKW4s]YouTube - Lionel Richie - All Night Long[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U7NYsEKyM0]YouTube - Lionel Richie - How Long "City of Angels" (With Lyrcis)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE]YouTube - Commodores - Sail On[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HBxUWSxcq8&annotation_id=annotation_229440&feature=iv[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqP3wT5lpa4]YouTube - Instant Karma - John lennon[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLRLhV9U0kQ]YouTube - Aerosmith - Pink[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK8GT34TViI]YouTube - John Lennon - "Mind Games"[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I69J_AlfCu0&feature=related]YouTube - John Lennon - "Whatever Gets You Through The Night" (Antology Version)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bhrVXStJIM]YouTube - The Foundations - Build me up buttercup[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW4UAy-Hfio]YouTube - The Old Gumbie Cat[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7kzsZreG0o]YouTube - Nicely Nicely Rocking the Boat[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVlQXvrWC_A]YouTube - Marlon Brando- Luck Be A Lady[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t34iBQbYaQU]YouTube - Guys and Dolls - Marry the Man Today[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg1iEBWxVeQ]YouTube - UB40 Red Red Wine 1983[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUmQ2-nuTng]YouTube - Delbert McClinton - Lonestar Blues[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S-BEz0f_fI]YouTube - Lonestar - You're Like Comin' Home[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1Bs9_k3kVc]YouTube - The Fratellis - Henrietta[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib0DI8jjm8E]YouTube - Charley Pride Kiss An Angel Good Morning[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAc9KE1BCyQ&feature=PlayList&p=715334C8C2497894&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=49]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Mr. Tambourine Man (1964)[/ame]

Just for a chuckle:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0hTtsqiFCc]YouTube - William Shatner - Mr Tambourine Man[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFVlJAi3Cso]YouTube - Pearl Jam-Black[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcbbOYcEz88http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcbbOYcEz88


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mXBbVc4Df8]YouTube - Metallica - Fade to Black (1985)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m7aMk5C1qU]YouTube - Keith Anderson - Pickin' Wildflowers[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN4_qr4vn1M]YouTube - Pat Green - Baby Doll[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr-Ff8us0Hg]YouTube - Angel - Jack Johnson[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T43m6dcMk6U&feature=related]YouTube - Rod Stewart & Jeff Beck - People Get Ready[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc_nWUJ7jzQ&feature=related]YouTube - Curtis Mayfield - Gypsy Woman Live[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5GZKtSdy8&feature=related]YouTube - Curtis Mayfield / Move On Up[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NsJ84YV1oA&feature=related]YouTube - Carlos Santana - Oye Como Va[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoz8iXjfH4Y&feature=related]YouTube - Santana- She's Not There[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54JQlHoK7Yk&feature=related]YouTube - Wake Up You Stupid Americans[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfFRv_1XdDM]YouTube - Stephen Lynch - Special Ed[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k0GUDfqmnU&feature=related]YouTube - joe South - Games People Play (1968)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgYudFmmOl4&feature=PlayList&p=87210601714A9B37&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=1]YouTube - The Song Is Over - The Who[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsAaLNMtb1A&feature=related]YouTube - "That's The Way Of The World" -Earth, Wind & Fire[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C53QAuOoSgc&feature=related]YouTube - Badfinger - Baby Blue (Kenny Rogers Show 1972)[/ame]


----------



## marcell

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onFiSiQk-WI]YouTube - Amigos Andança[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRdt-utQHPY]YouTube - La Folia - Emilie Autumn[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgsm7SCNaHE]YouTube - Emilie Autumn - A Strange Device[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbzEgfCwzJU]YouTube - Selena - Bidi Bidi Bom Bom Live[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v91Tu54z_v4]YouTube - The Eagles - Desperado[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Hard to find a good version.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-VGxYAVx-0&feature=related]YouTube - America - Tin Man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd2Ch6WBeQU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g5ZEPI50yw&feature=related]YouTube - America - " Don't Cross the river "[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpKAA2VxWY8]YouTube - Dolly Parton - 9 to 5[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnuijDieOvY]YouTube - 1999-1999[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWTqAaWskCo]YouTube - Prince - Little Red Corvette[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpcIRpZFrVs&feature=related]YouTube - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles - Going To A Go-Go (Instument[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pYux5-d1Es&feature=PlayList&p=62509EE88D688910&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=2]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - I Was Made To Love Her[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QkB-pBJz10&feature=related]YouTube - Smokey Robinson - Cruisin Instrumental & Acapella Sync[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THL5jTWl3ek]YouTube - The Drifters-Under The Boardwalk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mix3gmzPa0]YouTube - Fats Domino - Blueberry Hill (From "Legends of Rock 'n' Roll")[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaqjpfZJjpk&feature=related]YouTube - The Drifters - Stand By Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWfsJx1ycY0&feature=related]YouTube - Fats Domino & Ricky Nelson - I'm Walking (Colour)[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey

Arrangement of Harrison's "while my guitar gently weeps"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwZORh66A90]YouTube - Amazinglly amazing ukulele playing[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb40FtK316s]YouTube - Van Halen - Ice Cream Man - Largo '82[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTUKHMlbYGA]YouTube - Bing Crosby "Swinging on a Star"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfFPMlvLSHU&feature=related]YouTube - Paul Rodgers and Brian May - All Right Now (From "Live In Glasgow")[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPUmE-tne5U]YouTube - Katrina & The Waves - Walking On Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH5wbYP5xkQ]YouTube - FREE - FIRE AND WATER(STUDIO LIVE 1970)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDK9QqIzhwk]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Livin' On A Prayer[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WIYnHYHd7E]YouTube - Steely Dan - Hey Nineteen (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LtPVBqQsf8]YouTube - The Doors "Light My Fire" on The Ed Sullivan Show[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRbPWcLode0]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xZOrWK6d4g]YouTube - My Generation[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTAhZKP5wCY]YouTube - Tom Petty - You Got Lucky[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEzuC5UoM8g]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Patience[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfXwQeA-kU4]YouTube - Do It Again by Steely Dan[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM1Wc2F8ga4]YouTube - UFO - Can't buy a thrill[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlzski0-qJ0]YouTube - Cream - Badge[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlaCwBSIdA0]YouTube - UFO - Mother Mary[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo]YouTube - Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2bE6jzACFQ]YouTube - Bryan Adams - Heat Of The Night[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7TLTjqUyog]YouTube - Collective Soul - The World I Know (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8hLc_nqx8g]YouTube - Cream-Tales of Brave Ulysses[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKlxLJPYNXY]YouTube - Soul Asylum - Runaway Train (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOWVg0AoHWE&feature=related]YouTube - Cream- Steppin' Out (BBC Sessions)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXkLjgEztz0&feature=PlayList&p=90C5831AF2247682&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=19]YouTube - Cream - Toad (w/ Extended Drum Solo)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGZeqwdWoeo]YouTube - Cream - White Room[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMIUt42OCbc]YouTube - Cream Sunshine of Your Love[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDU_EHP0yl8&feature=PlayList&p=9439BDECC757322D&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=2]YouTube - Sitting on Top of the World (Live) - Cream[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Eric Clapton sure was influenced by Robert johnson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPLh_QVxsqU&feature=related]YouTube - Crossroads (Live) - Derek and the Dominos[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10qLYy6hiFQ]YouTube - Eric Clapton - I Shot the Sheriff[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKAYGVIkbok]YouTube - Derek And The Dominos - Bell Bottom Blues ( studio version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5b65hociXU]YouTube - Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc1PHk9FhIk&feature=related]YouTube - sugarloaf - green eyed lady[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4njPe2_rho&feature=related]YouTube - sugarloaf - don't call us, we'll call you[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For my dear sweet sister Melissa, who will be having brain surgery tomorrow. She adores this song, and I adore her! Lord be with her



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pODq8_FxE"]YouTube - Rob Thomas - "Someday"[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey

"Tears in Heaven"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5CjPd6ZX6I&feature=related]YouTube - Tears in heaven[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9h0MNMfKuQ]YouTube - Frank Sinatra fly me to the moon[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV02nP9PLnQ]YouTube - Frank Sinatra - New York, New York (1982)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n03g8nsaBro]YouTube - The Tremeloes - Silence is Golden[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AREpkvFAq7I]YouTube - SITTING ON THE TOILET! - Original song[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo-qweh7nbQ]YouTube - Blue Swede - Hooked On A Feeling[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcsVPis1iNs]YouTube - Boston- More Than A Feeling[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFC8sDTXlng]YouTube - JOURNEY "Wheel In The Sky"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB17uWuBrL0]YouTube - Kansas - "Carry On Wayward Son" 1976 Video[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Black Water (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G54lfxiid_w]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Takin' It To The Streets (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZDXCWY8VLI]YouTube - Crosby, Stills and Nash- Southern Cross[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEP_dPN3Haw]YouTube - Gregg Allman- I'm No Angel[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9Iy2Jw4DVk]YouTube - John Mellencamp Rain On The Scarecrow[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcJz-x6idd8]YouTube - John Cougar Mellencamp Jack And Diane Video[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew]YouTube - Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmQVWH9u8Xo]YouTube - Culture club - Do you really want to hurt me[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOA4ixV-3jU]YouTube - Everybody Wants To Rule The World[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4]YouTube - Mr. Mister - Broken Wings[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbTjzZzfR7w]YouTube - Drive (The Cars)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2BavhwpIJg]YouTube - 10 CC - I'm Not In Love[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvIMnr0DDK8]YouTube - The Cars- Magic[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkwYhp-1LKk]YouTube - The Pretenders.- Back on the chain gang[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmZdvVnMXCc]YouTube - Sam Cooke "Chain Gang"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNO72aCnVr0]YouTube - Sam Cooke - Wonderful World[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQzlzH5wymc]YouTube - Sam Cooke - Nobody knows the trouble the i've seen[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0KKGdb4qUY]YouTube - america playing horse with no name[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqrZM37DOHU]YouTube - America - The Border[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgNxAGjgt-Y]YouTube - Willie Nelson - Angels Flying Too Close To The Ground[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Shadow

froggy said:


> YouTube - The Cars- Magic



First concert I ever went to...it was great!


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAv3ESMSRU4]YouTube - Crosby, Stills & Nash - To The Last Whale/Wind On The Water[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTX2F4cg0vk]YouTube - Elvis Presley-Little Sister (1961)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48o5rCFFxh8]YouTube - Jim Croce; Photographs And Memories[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rQJ6KQjDG0]YouTube - Jim Croce - Lovers Cross - BBC[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2iS8XctJKo]YouTube - Jim Croce - Operator[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USVvxcaa4OA]YouTube - Jim Croce - New York's Not My Home[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bA1j8quV64]YouTube - Jim Croce -These Dreams[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YWGTMC3u5o]YouTube - Taxi[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l0fH0dRUow]YouTube - Harry Chapin W.O.L.D. original with sad ending.[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH46SmVv8SU]YouTube - Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q29YR5-t3gg]YouTube - Cat Stevens - Father and Son Original[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Mjb4yLMeK8]YouTube - "White Christmas" - Bing Crosby[/ame]

A Day Late and a Dollar Short...



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTUKHMlbYGA]YouTube - Bing Crosby "Swinging on a Star"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUf4F9VXo_s]YouTube - CLASSICS IV- " SPOOKY "[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwCt0YQPn7g]YouTube - 4 Non Blondes - What's Up[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5ZkdHImCuQ]YouTube - Bill Engvall - Here's Your Sign (Video)[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

Meister said:


> YouTube - 4 Non Blondes - What's Up


This is like, one of my favorite songs!  Excellent choice Meister!


----------



## masquerade

I've been searching far and wide for Kim Monroe's rendition of _Mama Told Me Not To Come_, but I can't seem to find it anywhere.  So in it's place I bring y'all .... Three Dog Night.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkM7uWBjUrI]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Mama Told Me (Not To Come)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4uvICcOLRk]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix Live at Monterey- Wind Cries Mary[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

WARNING. Very Graphic.....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1PLT0GljPA]YouTube - BLOODROCK - D.O.A./EVERY BODY'S NIGHTMARE[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQifd7O_N5k]YouTube - Boston - Foreplay-Long time[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWzGlXJXEN8]YouTube - Boston - Hitch a Ride[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK_TXfKfyag]YouTube - Cowboy song Thin Lizzy[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEP_dPN3Haw]YouTube - Gregg Allman- I'm No Angel[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa6bI_95G9I&feature=related]YouTube - David Bowie - Rebel Rebel[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRJw1kFlnY0]YouTube - Bob Seger - Fire Lake[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swzh0ngMNJo]YouTube - Van Halen - Jump(Music Video)[/ame]

Is he saying he's got his back against the _wrecking_ machine? Or the _record _machine? I always thought it was wrecking machine. I prefer that, anyway.


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Uc3ZrmhDN4]YouTube - Sublime - What I Got[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EX6qXwtIaU&feature=related]YouTube - J Geils Band Floyd's Hotel + Hard Drivin' Man 1972[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaBsaj8BHDg]YouTube - The Marshall tucker band Can't You See[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2EZUw2mvjs]YouTube - James Taylor - Sweet Baby James (Live: BBC - 1970)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7qvae_EdVk]YouTube - james taylor - Steamroller Blues - Live[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am05yZehlAM]YouTube - Follow That Dream[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFDyMgkNm_c]YouTube - ELVIS PRESLEY - MIRAGE[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzdWPwVTWsI]YouTube - Aerosmith - Same Old Song And Dance (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Oscar Wao

One of the coolest raps ever:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFu_wcV9nP0&feature=related]YouTube - The Original Pokémon Rap[/ame]

Childhood nostalgia coming on...


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBbyigJjFgI]YouTube - No Reins -- Horse Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9i2fqxSjTI&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin Black Dog 1973[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svR3iXKTJvc&feature=related]YouTube - Immigrant Song - 1972[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efYcj2GsIUc]YouTube - Santana - Wings Of Grace[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXjVd0TeOX0]YouTube - Bobby Bloom - Montego Bay[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DW8ecqu0Iw]YouTube - Jimmy Gilmer & The Fireballs - Sugar Shack[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arxhW1RgDDo]YouTube - George McCrae -- Rock Your Baby[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgJwm9erBaQ]YouTube - The Fleetwods - Come softly to me[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhdiSqt6sXE]YouTube - ARIZONA / MARK LINDSAY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REj9ctsLRKc]YouTube - Paul Revere and the Raiders "Let Me" 1969[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiiDbB-Ur8c]YouTube - Louie Louie - Paul Revere & The Raiders[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uix3LbpqEg]YouTube - Under Your Spell Again- Johnny Rivers[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZoY102X9cM]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Seventh Son[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgYudFmmOl4&feature=PlayList&p=87210601714A9B37&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=1]YouTube - The Song Is Over - The Who[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUuG1Ge8MTU]YouTube - INDIAN RESERVATION - PAUL REVERE & THE RAIDERS[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iaR3WO71j4]YouTube - JOHNNY RIVERS - Secret Agent Man 1966[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQbc-Q113Gw]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - The Tracks Of My Tears[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op_3tSPS57M]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Swayin' To The Music (Slow Dancin')[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9r4TjxzmPk]YouTube - BLACK OAK ARKANSAS RACE WITH THE DEVIL[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0DqPSF2fyo]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrxgqhrNnXg]YouTube - Robbie Williams - Beyond The Sea[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx4PsxUvMqY&feature=related]YouTube - Rake - Townes Van Zandt[/ame]

I buried my face but it spoke once again
the night to the day we're a bindin'
and now the dark air is like fire on my skin
and even the moonlight is blinding


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5IVuN1N6-Y]YouTube - Love the One You're With[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ufn_pUVzZBg]YouTube - after the goldrush 1978[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4fWN6VvgKQ]YouTube - The Youngbloods - Get Together[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iikY_nJrmNo]YouTube - Stealin' Uriah Heep Live Stealin Stealing[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s]YouTube - Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq8nQOhZ3u8&feature=related]YouTube - Uriah Heep - The Wizard[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN1J5sMv28Q]YouTube - Blind Faith ~ Can't Find My Way Home[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mU9_Q7PJuNQ&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Young - Don't Let It Bring You Down[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7xF51AFkys&feature=related]YouTube - Deep Purple - Sometimes I feel like screaming[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6giiYDlqRQs]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Water Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUseW_yJkpg&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Tuna: 101 Keep Your Lamps Trimmed & Burning[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daXxPnnc2sQ&feature=related]YouTube - Robin Trower - Day of the Eagle[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uO2R7nONJA&feature=related]YouTube - Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs[/ame]


----------



## ECW38Sqd

Mahavishnu Orchestra: Birds of Fire.


----------



## Intense

ECW38Sqd said:


> Mahavishnu Orchestra: Birds of Fire.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv_bkS5VVaA]YouTube - Birds of Fire - Mahavishnu Orchestra[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2Cti12XBw4]YouTube - Maroon 5 - Sunday Morning[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_trdrLewNho]YouTube - What The World Needs Now[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKw8j7GLSdw]YouTube - Captain & Tennille MUSKRAT LOVE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6inwzOooXRU]YouTube - Carpenters Close To You[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ]YouTube - Always Look On The Bright Side of Life[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

I'll Walk The Line [ Johnny Cash]


----------



## Intense

AquaAthena said:


> I'll Walk The Line [ Johnny Cash]





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEV58ztuihs]YouTube - I walk the line - Young Johnny[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOvnchm09BE&feature=related]YouTube - I Walk The Line - Johnny Cash & June Carter[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ptavYnUBM&feature=related]YouTube - Outlaws- There Goes Another Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eywiRLhRKtY]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band Heard It In A Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_3QqzI23sE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNLu2gY2-uU&feature=related]YouTube - "Run through the jungle", by Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGVvbyTtMUE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xLi39E9PbA&a=Uf9XJg3kUNg&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - Redbone - Come And Get Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxiQD48zIb4]YouTube - The Ball of Kerrymuir[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXWPfF6Uyj8]YouTube - Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron - Like Whoa!!![/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TILzJ-_4urk]YouTube - Ben Harper - Better Way[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpns_a4Nuvo]YouTube - Ben Harper - Diamonds On The Inside[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQkhfTeKjDc]YouTube - Speedball Tucker Short Story[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ckt0TuK0qv0]YouTube - Melissa Etheridge - I Want To Come Over[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uG1lMG2MaU]YouTube - Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band- Feel Like a Number[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ&feature=related]YouTube - Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg]YouTube - Bob Seger- Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WtBbwgMHsQ&feature=related"]YouTube - Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band- Get Out of Denver[/ame]

I still remember it was autumn and the moon was shinin
My '60 Cadillac was rollin through Nebraska whinin
Doin a hundred twenty man the fields was bendin over
Hay down our motor mount and snowin, we was travelin further
All the pipes were blazin and the screamin wheels turnin, turnin
Had my girl beside me brother, brother she was burnin, burnin

A hooked up babtist preachin souther funky school teacher
She had a line on somethin heavy but we couldn't reach her
We told her that we needed something that would get us going
She pulled out all she had and layed it on the counter showin
All I had to do was lay my money down and pick it up
Asked how much she needed, man, we lit out in a pickup truck & GO

Get outta Denver better go, go
Get outta Denver better go-ooooh
Get outta Denver better go, go
Get outta Denver cause you like just like a commie and you might just be a member, better
Get outta Denver, better, get outta Denver
Well, red lights are flashin and the sirens were a screamin
We had to pinch each other just to see if we was dreamin
Made it to Loveland Pass in under less than half an hour
Lord, it started drizzlin and it turned into a thunder shower

The rain kept drivin but the Caddy kept on burnin rubber
We kept on drivin til we ran into some fog cover
We couldn't see a thing somehow we just kept on goin
We kept on drivin all night long and then into the mornin
Fog had finally lifted when we looked to see where we was at
We're sailin in a column had a state policeman trooper's hat

Get outta Denver better go, go
Get outta Denver better go-ooooh
Get outta Denver better go, go
Get outta Denver cause you like just like a commie and you might just be a member, better
Get outta Denver, better, get outta Denver

Scat................... go, go
Scat................... go-ooooh
Scat................... go, go
Scat................... cause you like just like a commie and you might just be a member, better
Get outta Denver, better GO!


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5B9dZtqInI&feature=related]YouTube - Antonio Vivaldi "L'Estate" (Summer) - Apollo's Fire Baroque Orchestra/Jeannette Sorrell[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3operDMWX2c]YouTube - Antonio Vivaldi - "L'Autunno" (Autumn) - Apollo's Fire Baroque Orchestra - Miho Hashizume, violin[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQX_O2UMi1U]YouTube - From A Buick 6 - Bob Dylan - Highway 61 Revisited[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOPs7ByRNc0]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Mr. Tinkertrain[/ame]


----------



## jillian

wow... you just hit page 1000.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12pywl9zNIE]YouTube - Funkadelic - Maggot Brain (1971) (Info included)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k97fFxNo34]YouTube - Rolling Stones love in vain Live[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cTlR4SevS4]YouTube - Hadestown - #03 - Way Down Hadestown[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxKh5Xq5mcc&feature=related]YouTube - Hadestown - #10 - Our Lady Of The Underground[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDgNZlQi_hk&feature=related]YouTube - Smothered by Kristine Jackson as performed on Words and Music[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DfYLar2QGI]YouTube - Pantera - Cowboys From Hell[/ame]



peace...


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxCfdXMr8Go]YouTube - Lucas & Peyton // 1000 pages of Love[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOxB55gIMgo]YouTube - Wang Chung - Dance Hall Days (1983)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE]YouTube - All these years Sawyer Brown[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CfzB5qsNOo]YouTube - The Drifters - Come On Over To My Place[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojScwmRGHlM]YouTube - Kelly Clarkson - You Found Me (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_srFu5slZU]YouTube - Thunderclap Newman - Something in the Air[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v96P_AXzto&feature=related]YouTube - Blood,Sweat & Tears-God Bless The Child(1969)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIHEW_fazQA&feature=related]YouTube - Blood, Sweat & Tears - And When I Die 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qMzXyoGG2Y&feature=related]YouTube - Blood, Sweat & Tears-Hi Di Hi[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x6chChxzV0]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YPijSWJmsE]YouTube - Deep Purple - Space Truckin' - New York 1973[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcE_xaoeC1Y]YouTube - Baby Blue - George Strait[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiIgADk2EJc]YouTube - Chris LeDoux -This Cowboys hat[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_bGXe7TOqM]YouTube - Cledus T Judd - Every Light In The House Is Blown[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk]YouTube - Steve Earle - Copperhead Road[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30UtwNrDXtE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band-Lost And Found[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCOLL8ZRddk]YouTube - kevin fowler a hard man to love with lyrics on screen[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI0hs7PSFfg]YouTube - Amazing Grace[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_xsyYCYIY4]YouTube - Andy Griggs - You Won't Ever Be Lonely[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psgImdXrdXw]YouTube - Mike Reid-Keep On Walkin'[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0NYKWLMgx0&feature=related]YouTube - Waiting On A Friend[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=did2PTV3UTE&feature=related]YouTube - Christie - Yellow River[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkFOBZRAbMU]YouTube - Goin' Down Slow - Duane Allman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3T_xeoGES8]YouTube - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts - I Love Rock N Roll[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]gObAYrK6QzM[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ICnk-gWx8A]YouTube - Love Hurts- Roy Orbison[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TQ3kjEp5Ik&feature=related]YouTube - Joan Jett - Love Hurts[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8EET_lnwdw&feature=related]YouTube - Heart--Love Hurts (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEWvJHd67KE]YouTube - Thorn Tree in the Garden - Derek and the Dominos[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WUdlaLWSVM]YouTube - Eric Clapton Layla Original[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]K2bohKixLt8[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY35zv0dc0A&feature=fvw]YouTube - Traffic - Glad[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZsppOw2Mxk&a=Fc7JpGXfXg8&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - I Just Want to Celebrate - Rare Earth[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH7uq3quIBw&feature=related]YouTube - Rare Earth - Born To Wander[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xRePb7VKrk&feature=related]YouTube - Rare Earth - Hey Big Brother[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ridO5LS6KR4]YouTube - RARE EARTH ~?~ HEY BIG BROTHER ~?~ PROMO STEREO MIX[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGQ8BVLkOXE]YouTube - Elton John - Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNCbdpOSMuo&feature=related]YouTube - Elton John - Tiny Dancer[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

While I don't really listen to Hip Hop lately due to all the meaningless songs this one is actually.. really good.. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjsXo9l6I8]YouTube - "Empire State of Mind" Jay-Z | Alicia Keys [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Tom Clancy said:


> While I don't really listen to Hip Hop lately due to all the meaningless songs this one is actually.. really good..
> 
> YouTube - "Empire State of Mind" Jay-Z | Alicia Keys [OFFICIAL VIDEO]



That's a great song. The problem is that Jay Z is a rarity more than the norm for Hip Hop.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RncBJaNloyM&feature=related]YouTube - Elton John - Rocket Man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vvRN09HZ_4]YouTube - Elton John - Madman Across The Water[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ellez_NkpX0]YouTube - Van Halen - Hot For Teacher (Official Music Video) HD[/ame]



peace...


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yljECRduRI&feature=related]YouTube - Lost State of Franklin (2) 08/16/07[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjT1penXEWA&feature=related]YouTube - Kristine Jackson sings Candy Store live performance Crooked River Groove[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDolGOLPzdo&feature=related]YouTube - Thin Lizzy-Jail Break[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0Fw71B0k0w&feature=related]YouTube - Thin Lizzy - The Boys Are Back In Town[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Unnh0T2Ftro&feature=related]YouTube - Thin lizzy - Dancing in the moonlight[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ&feature=related]YouTube - Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsG5V-o6uxY&feature=related]YouTube - Argent - God Gave Rock And Roll To You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9az6MMNZJl8&a=4gnPw6cCGsA&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - Argent - Liar [Original Version] (1970)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29RvK7OI2Fg&feature=related]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music .1972[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra7_60iwpk8&feature=related]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Jesus Is Just Alright[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28_unHqjVp0&feature=related]YouTube - ELO-Strange Magic[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G54lfxiid_w&feature=PlayList&p=C810D89F123A7CFD&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Takin' It To The Streets (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEImkq1kJ48&feature=related]YouTube - Michael McDonald - It Keeps You Running - SoundStage 2003[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_GmuIHL_EM&feature=related]YouTube - Doobie Brothers with Michael Mcdonald - Minute By Minute - w/ chords[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBCpcSvxYeo]YouTube - The Temptations '' Ain't Too Proud To Beg ''[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbWULu5_nXI]YouTube - Procol Harum - A whiter shade of pale 1967[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R20f-TPKjzc&feature=related]YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra- Evil Woman[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVhcTF4E_SQ]YouTube - Good Lovin' (the Rascals)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A2QkgMvTtM]YouTube - The Temptations - Papa was a Rollin(g) Stone **by cApRiCoRn1982[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja7cuVh96AI&feature=related]YouTube - Procol Harum - Conquistador[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tOFnTHXbQU]YouTube - The Outfield Mystery Man[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJQQYUjPUNQ"]YouTube - Tom Petty - Breakdown[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRtgr9n7V9w]YouTube - Point of Know Return- Kansas[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRFpXPu_7wE]YouTube - Lucky Man - Emerson Lake Palmer[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Tom Petty is coming to my city this summer 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTAhZKP5wCY&feature=related"]YouTube - Tom Petty - You Got Lucky[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw8OA_CZctg]YouTube - Kansas - Lightnings Hand[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMIUt42OCbc]YouTube - Cream Sunshine of Your Love[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0WvXpyufT8]YouTube - "Master Jack" 4 Jacks and a Jill[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Biu95fyvmLI]YouTube - John Fred and his playboy band - Judy in disguise[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfcSXmFFVfE]YouTube - THESE EYES (THE GUESS WHO) SUBTITULADA.[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HmJQyS8QVw]YouTube - Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Intense said:


> YouTube - Procol Harum - Conquistador



I hope more people listen to this, great choice


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tqgwnv0HCk8]YouTube - Los Bravos - Black is Black[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if5VQ1t0g0Q&feature=related]YouTube - A face in the crowd - Tom petty[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwPYhQVtIxU]YouTube - Comin' Back to Me - Jefferson Airplane[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIccZsURyLc&feature=related]YouTube - Jefferson Airplane - Wooden Ships[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Intense said:


> YouTube - Jefferson Airplane - Wooden Ships



Smokin.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMWNwHof0kc]YouTube - The Kinks- All Day and All of the Night[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w05CYrXe4p4]YouTube - BUDDY MILES - Them Changes[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nuEAOufC6o]YouTube - Gene Pitney - She's A Heartbreaker..w/ LYRICS[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aWFaZgwerY]YouTube - V A N I L L A F U D G E - You Keep Me Hanging On[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DimjLEZsM8M]YouTube - Jefferson Starship - Runaway[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izQB2-Kmiic]YouTube - Zager And Evans - In The Year 2525[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2KRpRMSu4g]YouTube - Baba O'riley[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PwG69620WA&feature=related]YouTube - Jefferson Starship- Jane[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVCNIWdJz_k]YouTube - Kansas - The Spider[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bQZ6l_cq5Y]YouTube - Iron Butterfly - In A Gadda Da Vida[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f6QVGXiA-U]YouTube - Lawdy Miss Clawdy - The Buckinghams 1967 45rpm[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODR6rGcluRs]YouTube - Count V[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XZt7hocUoQ]YouTube - The Critters - Mr. Dieingly Sad[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt_F_o3_Jm4]YouTube - Four Seasons - Spanish Lace[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_1pyc5ONII]YouTube - Keith "98.6" Extended Version[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5M_Ttstbgs]YouTube - Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth (good sound quality!)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnN5saJjrfc]YouTube - Sam the Sham & the Pharoahs - "Ju Ju Hand"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6qQCEGrNTQ]YouTube - Chubby Checker - "At the Discoteque"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVH-5v-BhHM&feature=related]YouTube - Buffalo Springfield - Mr. Soul[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdGVleVi-9k&feature=related]YouTube - Buffalo Springfield - Rock & Roll Woman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8rRVuWKv2c&feature=related]YouTube - Buffalo Springfield - Nowadays Clancy Can't Even Sing[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsgyVkT5GW4&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred Mann - Do Wah Diddy (Ed Sullivan)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liIQLIx2Onw&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred Mann Mighty Quinn[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58mQvW0ROag]YouTube - The Yardbirds - Dazed And Confused (1968)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zn2JFlteeJ0]YouTube - Yardbirds - "Shape of things"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn6cxaKRwtk&feature=related]YouTube - The Yardbirds - For Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eIwfym0TbY]YouTube - Led Zeppelin -- Dazed and Confused[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uLGaioCyig&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin Babe I'm Gonna Leave You (Dinamarca 1969)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2BjJbKQkgc]YouTube - Nazareth - Love Hurts[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c3d7QgZr7g]YouTube - Ted Nugent - Stranglehold[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0foZ3gRcWvA]YouTube - 5th Dimension -- Stone Soul Picnic[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9nfVrusSMg]YouTube - Rainbow - Man on the Silver Mountain[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuVfrLh9Oz4]YouTube - Holy Diver - Dio Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riwxbh_n_WM]YouTube - Lyrics :. Black Sabbath - Heaven And Hell[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UZCGEjSBqA]YouTube - War Pigs by Black Sabbath (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7wk7n0i1EM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfp9PRIxt-g]YouTube - Iron Man Tribute[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9s8cwzePQQ]YouTube - Lady of the Valley - White Lion[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuwYpAKF_gk]YouTube - When The Children Cry [slideshow][/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivFYVAntpw0]YouTube - Skid Row - I Remember You[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8eyV5VktCs]YouTube - Metal ballads[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MSqF_rQ6Mw]YouTube - "Behind Blue Eyes ": Limp Bizkit, featuring Halle Berry[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sn0kd68ZgeI]YouTube - Judas Priest - Prisoner Of Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJ0VCr3Y8Pg]YouTube - Manfred Mann's Earthband - father of day father of night[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpfhcljJ9bQ]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - It's Not My Time[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEyujOSEexM]YouTube - Johnny Cash - Goin' By The Book[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1kxb1FC3Vg&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- Gallows Pole[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfp2O9ADwGk]YouTube - Johnny Cash - Sixteen Tons[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4oUJUCDX1s&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Battle of Evermore[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJlN9jdQFSc]YouTube - Johnny Cash - God's Gonna Cut You Down[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbJQT2eDseA&feature=related]YouTube - when the levee breaks/led zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFRFtnTd620&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Achilles Last Stand[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfF5k1nbxgA]YouTube - Johnny Cash - Let Him Roll[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=No1MvrGUXUk&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin Immigrant Song Live (BBC)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clq01TXQR0s]YouTube - Johnny Cash Hurt[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWyIXPAzdFQ]YouTube - Red Sovine - Giddy-Up Go[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ELWgMp5Ik]YouTube - Roses For Mama[/ame]

To all mothers on mothers day


----------



## Shadow

froggy said:


> YouTube - Judas Priest - Prisoner Of Your Eyes



I warned you before about Judas Priest...must have balance.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU_XCpC6HdE]YouTube - Journey - Faithfully 1983[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og1QRtcWdEY"]YouTube - conway twitty - hello darling[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY4BV14OZzQ]YouTube - red sovine - teddy bear (original)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsZL10oxPwY&feature=related]YouTube - Conway Twitty - It's Only Make Believe[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIVENuCTyIs]YouTube - Journey Wheel in the sky[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmxSL6H2QEg]YouTube - Walking On Sunshine - Katrina and The Waves[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o89iKsKw19M]YouTube - The Lovin' Spoonful - Do You Believe In Magic (1966)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - Journey Wheel in the sky



This board has *definately* been in need of more Journey videos.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NA0exiQOnk]YouTube - Journey - Patiently[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1cjUA9jadM&feature=PlayList&p=BFD12D330B4DC91E&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=2]YouTube - Journey - Who's Crying Now - Live in 1981[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX0SpWN_gJk&feature=related]YouTube - Winds Of March 1978--VERY RARE![/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iyBhPzuZZc&feature=related]YouTube - Lovin Spoonful You Didn't Have To Be So Nice[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-c8X52Qg4o]The Babys[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHZgZXDRFRU&feature=related]YouTube - Dave Mason & Cass Elliot - On And On[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U&feature=fvw]YouTube - Dave Mason / Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyIAyxa5aHU&feature=related]YouTube - Dave Mason?jim Krueger- Let It Go, Let It Flow-[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E]YouTube - Beach Dawn - Mystic Traveler - Dave Mason[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzY17CzM68w]YouTube - Rambo Soundtrack Its A Long Road[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TViZKt-AX6E]YouTube - TINA TURNER We Don't Need Another Hero EXTENDED VERSION[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDkqz5C62SM]YouTube - Doug E Fresh & Slick Rick-The Show[/ame]



peace...


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIu0jQ5TaRQ]YouTube - Boz Scaggs - Lido Shuffle[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTCyO9MpGUM]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - China Grove 1973[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ukr5oIUGGI]YouTube - Long Train Running 1971[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgAtvJNIdrU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VLMTegJDcQ]YouTube - Billy Joel - Vienna[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJBoHa3GArA]YouTube - Billy Joel - Only The Good Die Young[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLtW_XYKM-8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFXgVKgDbSU]YouTube - Billy Joel - Piano Man[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yYchgX1fMw]YouTube - Billy Joel - A Matter Of Trust[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQeqmNbA2Hs]YouTube - CHRISTOPHER CROSS - SAILING[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbcqGjeNz7w&feature=related]YouTube - Carolina Chocolate Drops Preview "Genuine Negro Jig"[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvIAyxpjEuc]YouTube - Timbuk3 - The Futures So Bright (I Gotta Wear Shades)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny6My6_WA4k]YouTube - Ohne dich[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyBS_1vGwpU]YouTube - Badfinger - Without You - Pete Ham[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPHGVO1DsPM]YouTube - Badfinger - Come And Get It[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im3AUiCGqnk]YouTube - John Lennon with Cheap Trick- I´m losing you[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiSypDGFLVo]YouTube - CHEAP TRICK - She's Tight[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoaazVGPtuQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMxthbkC_Nc]YouTube - Heather Mills dances with Paul McCartney[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPjFoX3HfrU]YouTube - Paul McCartney - Ballroom Dancing[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4PWiit83PM]YouTube - Manhattan Transfer - Boy From New York City[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7D65IomNYY]YouTube - Paul McCartney- Band on the Run[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPISSChpB7k&feature=related]YouTube - Wings "Jet"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsWufNDJl4M]YouTube - "Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey" By Paul McCartney[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJQkZXiFNkw]YouTube - Cathedral- Crosby, Stills & Nash[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR-A4QFHZBA]YouTube - We Didn't Start The Fire[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNm39BzFP2I]YouTube - A New York State of Mind[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stmp3tgIKE8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTqs7_9pyZM]YouTube - The City Mark-Almond Band[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqB1oqP8smg]YouTube - War - City, Country, City (instrumental)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJrp6NBin7g]YouTube - WAR-ALL DAY MUSIC,LIVE 1972[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrBx6mAWYPU&feature=related]YouTube - The Commodores-Brick House[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDhCtwr6W2U&feature=related]YouTube - Earth, Wind & Fire - That's The Way Of The World (ste.lyrcs)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mjj97Aqk3U]YouTube - Charley Pride[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzBIe8Q6K6Y[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM]YouTube - AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YUuyzQDmjY]YouTube - AC/DC - Big Balls[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pCDs_0zbNo]YouTube - Blues Traveler - Run-Around[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MMcLEdkY68]YouTube - Sister Hazel - All For You Music Video[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYN74ZW4k_E]YouTube - Counting Crows - Mr. Jones (Official)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O9a97jTu7k]YouTube - Hootie and the Blowfish Cracked Rear View Let Her Cry[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIRIfGX2lnE]YouTube - Rose Royce - I Wanna Get Next to You[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0zA44zK5YQ]YouTube - Rose Royce - Car Wash (Full Soundtrack Version) 1976[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiZa_c-jdOE]YouTube - Rose Royce - Put Your Money Where Your Mouth Is[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN3MGN899yE]YouTube - William Shatner-Rocketman[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBGHPilJ2vI]YouTube - The Cherokees-My Heavenly Angel (Doo wop)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJO_PQ0dQcs]YouTube - Patience and Prudence " Heavenly Angel "[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukMzXhnEpZ8]YouTube - Sandra Dee - Stairway To Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj9TiRH-9Ek]YouTube - patience & prudence: dreamers bay[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18x2qVpu_gE]YouTube - Sharon Tate - Twelve-Thirty[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CKv8SEgaiU]YouTube - Dreamy Eyes (with lyrics) Johnny Tillotson[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=331vG3EMo2w]YouTube - Johnny Tillotson-Talk Back Trembling Lips[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVjN3t8cj74]YouTube - Blues Image - Ride Captain Ride[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-7Pk4XsOqQ]YouTube - pattie boyd[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-rG3sri7ro]YouTube - set me free - pattie boyd[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhzaeRYNm1c]YouTube - The Mavericks - True Love Ways[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz8Z5FV_KCo]YouTube - Spanish Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgj1R3UM0d8]YouTube - Closer to Home Grand Funk Railroad[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f6eDsxjQNc]YouTube - The Mavericks - Blue moon[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BETcUrqxOvg]YouTube - Sexy Sadie[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uhbrcF3uhE]YouTube - A Place Called Kokomo[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vOIIrrKCLc]YouTube - Johnny Tillotson - Forever My Darling . orginale Song[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unSEh7XqhsM]YouTube - She's a Lady[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I was just a skinny lad 
Never knew no good from bad 
But I knew love before I left my nursery, huh 
Left alone with big fat fanny 
She was such a naughty nanny 
Heap big woman you made a bad boy out of me 
Hey hey! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMnjF1O4eH0]YouTube - Queen - 'Fat Bottomed Girls'[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWZfKcYlefE]YouTube - Mama Cass Eliot - Dream a little dream of me[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-LsdbHlQf4]YouTube - Soolaimon Brother Love Neil Diamond (Hot August Night 1972)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF2z3XRUD6k]YouTube - Motley Crue-Girls Girls Girls[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OglaGA-UiLc]YouTube - Motley Crue - Wild Side[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXB7G3c0Hnc]YouTube - Kiss - Lick it Up[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc&feature=related]YouTube - THE HOLLIES - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]z_3SydJVaE0[/youtube]​


----------



## namvet

DAVE MASON

[youtube]ITvFtpDmHzw[/youtube]​


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9nfVrusSMg]YouTube - Rainbow - Man on the Silver Mountain[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JavM0jvfdDo]YouTube - If You Know What I Mean Neil Diamond[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYFj67L0wIc]YouTube - Tuesday's Gone 1976 LIVE Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqGGWKSn71w]YouTube - The Daily Flash-Violets of Dawn[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bu4_mmkIvo]YouTube - On The Hunt - Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0LTRPMpOVM]YouTube - Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress by The Hollies[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]6s9M-52fRGU[/youtube]​


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvY99BJzN-M&feature=related]YouTube - Bobby Darin - Simple Song of Freedom[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uVcr7LIusc&feature=fvst]YouTube - Tim Hardin - Simple Song Of Freedom[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlxxmNP2MKw&feature=related]YouTube - Billy Preston - Summertime[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]TzBIe8Q6K6Y[/youtube]​


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W38mlX5cYZE]YouTube - Shilo Neil Diamond[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0MIKngHn_c]YouTube - Neil Diamond Hello[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PF7tZDspPU]YouTube - Fast Movin' Train[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVdrVHwZ0l0]YouTube - Long Lost Friend[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXdDvOV89-k]YouTube - Touch of Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5xl8LFRWeE]YouTube - Richard Marx - Keep Coming Back (Remastered Audio)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxPn-9xPDfg&feature=related]YouTube - Joe cocker - Unchain My Heart[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izeDRfkyMAQ&feature=related]YouTube - Rain King[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQOCdE0E64o]YouTube - Bo Deans Live from Studio X - "Good Things"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u07oXPKefQ&feature=related]YouTube - pink floyd - welcome to the machine[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qnk1vlS9G5w&feature=related]YouTube - Closer to free[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyMOYmiZJNs&feature=related]YouTube - Feed The Fire - BoDeans - 1993[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93SgahZyqSg&feature=related]YouTube - BoDeans - Still the Night[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMyLbZuzXo0]YouTube - Jack Johnson - Cocoon[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

no1tovote4 said:


> *Pink Floyd - Not Now John*



Flower Duet from Lakme, sung by Opera Angels.  [A Night At The Opera]


----------



## driveby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_ZkUROJ86Y]YouTube - Hed PE - Renegade[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjD2AApTj2I&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&playnext_from=PL&index=65&shuffle=15143&playnext=15"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjD2AApTj2I&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&playnext_from=PL&index=65&shuffle=15143&playnext=15[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcQQjtL_zFY]YouTube - Mister Rogers' Neighborhood Good Feeling Song PBS KIDS[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe19Sas5RSs&feature=related]YouTube - Blind Faith - In the Presence of the Lord[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fsc0UFRyhU&playnext=4&p=661C46A1A4030930&index=31&feature=PlayList&playnext_from=PL&shuffle=15143&ytsession=CpKorEmRXYOJJKvvJQIbBYUvjodHTfHfdCmKZ8oNI3fGCUqarVGbTu0CQNejcP4kMMbiW8vHZw-Kqg6uLvLvqWT2j68xdIfMd0FCGJLkl0DrHKu3274GQWNZ2Qq7_gDjmMzdG5xu88aDk8A_8AK5-CGg9CLPQh4B7FVG5xDy196rWbPOPYQxhLVrYQuYFtM5bTyfCXDmkh9UNlpMLB-YcOsZgIWjbGtgkEdmIM9aKaTK0MrvE418gru4tP41MB0_b--CiwRftGU4IkpNH_5xfJtu-QJ3jKJNaC6a1ywshfhrugXklMWMSaVv8t4I0I_qFz53A_RzuPpbq0Bk9qEezS3JaOQhcqr8]YouTube - White Zombie's Electric Head Pt1 & 2[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx6S6zW0fE0&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic - Rainmaker[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPbLzu83Ato]YouTube - Rocky IV Hearts On Fire[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4XsnkWb_Ok&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic - no face[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbWULu5_nXI]YouTube - Procol Harum - A whiter shade of pale 1967[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWR6FLnPack]YouTube - Ken Curtis "Tumbling Tumbleweeds" Festus Country[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Who knew he could sing 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfw8acB7TVk]YouTube - TERRY BRADSHAW -- I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeS1c8NtNy8[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-b37qFXvZw&feature=related]YouTube - Wilco - War On War[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIZOeF3HPoo]YouTube - One Hit Wonders of the 70s[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV5ZyyCU0_g]YouTube - Kid Rock Pictures[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo]YouTube - Ram Jam "Black Betty"[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEvjAW7SOgQ]YouTube - Uriah Heep - The Magician's Birthday - The Magician's Birthday Party[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AT_Pbtyid0]YouTube - Arrows, I Love Rock N Roll, Alan Merrill[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFks9A9TCF0]YouTube - Ground Control to Major Tom[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dB0bE4ApzU]YouTube - Arrows, Faith In You, Alan Merrill[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U8JlcB_BzA&feature=related]YouTube - Tumbling Dice ~ The Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfnPjvxBE3E[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9s4KXWA0Jo]YouTube - Make Me Lose Control[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBvwDBZGr0I]YouTube - Eric Carmen she did it[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTELLAzVtxg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAeCUx3GcaE]YouTube - The Raspberries - Play On[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWOsbGP5Ox4&feature=related]YouTube - 2Pac - California Love[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgHB8cso0j8]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - The Death Song[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Modbert said:


> YouTube - Ground Control to Major Tom


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpdfY7s-Drc]YouTube - XP8 Flatline[/ame]
Life support is falling
Ground control isn't calling
Time is  passing slowing down
Oxygen is running out
Sirens sound a  warning
So clear this morning
Batteries about to die
So blue  the sky
Flying high no way down
The stars my crown
My life  machine
My glory obscene
All I see is open sky
All I need is  why
Diagnosis deception
It screams rejection
My lights they  flicker
Descent is quicker
Destiny is coming down
No chance to  turn around
Controls no response
See me just once
White  light in my face
Impact my embrace
Flashing light
Heart  beat getting faster
Cold fear is my master
Cold sweat kills my  time
All my readings flatline
Flat-line!


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxR3G-D7ph4]YouTube - Sawyer Brown - This Thing Called Wantin' and Havin' It All[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz2R9YPIA9E]YouTube - Sawyer Brown Hard To Say[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ_9DgJHsjw]YouTube - Sawyer Brown - Drive Me Wild [HQ][/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt21CUSPOL0]YouTube - Sawyer Brown-Treat her right[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoWb_QxYDM0]YouTube - Sawyer Brown Six Days On The Road With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkvlRPprpp0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg47_UmQXMg]YouTube - Sam Cooke - She Was Only Sixteen (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovpIZqSgnOg]YouTube - SAM COOKE- " BRING IT ON HOME TO ME "[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuLleRTZywA]YouTube - Sam Cooke - Twisting The Night Away (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6c1BO27u1s&feature=PlayList&p=09FD807D87E3B531&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=13]YouTube - railroads and riverboats_0001.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8ZeBog2yFM]YouTube - Easy like Sunday Morning by: Lionel Richie[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dfMk3sSpPw]YouTube - Jackson Browne-Jamaica Say You Will-1973[/ame]


----------



## Vel

Dailymotion - Garth brooks - the dance (clip) - une vidéo Musique


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7fD42cErGs&feature=related]YouTube - Byrds Jamaica Say You Will[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5WWuEDvvzs&feature=related]YouTube - Joe Cocker - Jamaica Say You Will.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afV1eNX2VyE&feature=related]YouTube - The Righteous Brothers, The Byrds, Kingsmen, Billy Preston, Willy Nelson - Medley (1965)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVRtQUTd7Gk&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty, Bo Diddley - Mona[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2gayTFiOUQ]YouTube - Jim Croce Gunga Din[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i18nSZBgOfs&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty- Free Falling[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXkblbJqwn0&feature=related]YouTube - American Girl performed by Tom Petty[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGgNpSwwF6A&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Tom Petty - "Stop Draggin My Heart Around"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhNrrrCCTdA&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Landslide[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmQ_1sXZJxI&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Sara - Live[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soioqrYorq4]YouTube - FLEETWOOD MAC GYPSY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Jr3uKOzNaw]YouTube - WILDFLOWERS ~ TOM PETTY AND THE HEARTBREAKERS ~ FOR CHARISSE ~ (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgYudFmmOl4&feature=PlayList&p=87210601714A9B37&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=1]YouTube - The Song Is Over - The Who[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2KRpRMSu4g&feature=related]YouTube - Baba O'riley[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VD6BS5ehu0]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs&feature=related]YouTube - one bourbon one scotch one beer[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpD5_c2j1OM&feature=related]YouTube - Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTp810Ycqj8&feature=related]YouTube - Forest Gump_ Joan Baez - Blowin' in the wind[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkmvwCpcZlM]YouTube - They Call the Wind Mariah proper version[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPVBnfppFwk]YouTube - Lee Marvin - God Knows Why[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

Eagles - Doolin Dalton Desperado Reprise Video


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpuyXdKx9Ws]YouTube - Steppenwolf - Monster[/ame]

The Monster....


----------



## Coyote

Intense said:


> YouTube - Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust



oh....if music were a date rape drug you'd have me Intense...one of my favorite Joan Baez songs....

Have you heard her rendition of Rexroth's Daughter?   Also...very emotionally grabbing


----------



## Coyote

oops..mispost...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmRDM7GyJXE]YouTube - The band - The Weight (Take a load of Annie/Fanny)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daPpeLKdGSw]YouTube - He Was My Brother[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzY5gYicbKY]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Patterns[/ame]

From the moment of my birth
To the instant of my death,
There are patterns I must follow
Just as I must breathe each breath.
Like a rat in a maze
The path before me lies,
And the pattern never alters
Until the rat dies.












The pattern that is life...
and the puzzle that is me.


----------



## Coyote

April ... come she will...
when streams are ripe and swelled with rain
May....she will stay
resting in my arms again...


Enjoy May....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO9Ild2cvdg&feature=related]YouTube - April Come She Will--Simon & Garfunkel[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q60YKfPKdjQ&feature=related]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel- Kathy's Song[/ame]

My mind's distracted and defused

My thoughts are many miles away

They lie with you when you're asleep

And kiss you when you start your day

And this song I was writing is left undone


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qthFasUcnBk&feature=related]YouTube - 2pac-Tupac When We Ride[/ame]



peace...


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3zSV19AksQ]YouTube - The Mamas & Papas - Monday Monday (Hollywood Palace, 1966)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hqdZ4AWSaI]YouTube - Simon And Garfunkel - The Boxer (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-S90Uch2as&feature=related]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Sound Of Silence[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3DdcdSAJG4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYKJuDxYr3I&feature=related]YouTube - Simon and Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water (Live 1969)[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHKuB85EgnI]YouTube - Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros - Home[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdhonK8NMm8]YouTube - Joan Jett and the Blackhearts - Crimson & Clover[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOBo8Afqha8&feature=related]YouTube - Ghost Rider Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFjqlx8eSfQ]YouTube - Ghost Riders in the Sky - The outlaws[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t15l2rE_RYw]YouTube - The Outlaws....Hurry Sundown...1977[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y4sg4zGrd4]YouTube - McBride And The Ride - Hurry Sundown[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEoN5Nx4u0w&feature=related]YouTube - Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atBg9zLI2bA]YouTube - Pray for You - Jaron and The Long Road to Love :: Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijZRCIrTgQc]YouTube - R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GP8TAvQetyo]YouTube - Believe - The Bravery (w/ lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIVVj7Zbawc]YouTube - Whiskeytown - 16 Days Live[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPCZVooQlB0]YouTube - The Hollies - Carrie Anne[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_YDQ4Yyqx4]YouTube - PETER, PAUL & MARY ~ Hurry Sundown ~[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZYjc57V55U]YouTube - THE KINGSTON TRIO- " TOM DOOLEY "[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gX1EP6mG-E]YouTube - Old Crow Medicine Show - Wagon Wheel[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Meister said:


> YouTube - THE KINGSTON TRIO- " TOM DOOLEY "





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Meister again.



Bummer.  

The Kingston Trio is (are?) a long-time favorite of mine.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9Jh4KjPP-o[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QZq-wKaBWc]YouTube - Peter Paul and Mary, Where Have All The Flowers Gone[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qswm7lHp7oY]YouTube - One Tin Soldier - The Legend of Billy Jack[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6hMj0YDyxw]YouTube - Joan Baez - In My Time Of Need[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UUYjd2rjsE]YouTube - Scorpions - Send Me An Angel[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnspGQzt1Jc]YouTube - Joan Baez - Diamonds & Rust[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DH70wYWsK0]YouTube - Joni Mitchell-Both Sides Now (The Johnny Cash Show)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wENdZneWDYs]YouTube - Scorpions - Tease Me Please Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuQ0AQ7YWS8&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Cardigans - Lovefool (original version)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk11Ywen5a4]YouTube - Poison - Something To Believe In (2001 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wst1G9GZAP4]YouTube - The Beatles - The Long and Winding Road - Subtitulado en Esp[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz7joKw5Hj4]YouTube - THE BEATLES WITH THE BEATLES PART 1[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVSUPgt2YJw]YouTube - The Beatles Magical Mystery Tour Part V 2009 Mono Remasters[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xql99I1VSdI]YouTube - Roundabout[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WX_4FNoto4]YouTube - Smoke on the water[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRj6AAxNaDc]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Whiskey Rock-A-Roller-1976[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL6Fa_1pMCU]YouTube - Already Gone by The Eagles- live 1974[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD7s4i_X-p0]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8OLqrOZiIU]YouTube - Jackson Browne - The Load Out and Stay - Live BBC 1978[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NTozy51AY0]YouTube - Cab Calloway - Minnie The Moocher (Blues Brothers 1980)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4SxQ5BSJPc&feature=related"]YouTube - We've got tonight[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VA1YCQK04Q&feature=related"]YouTube - Lookin' Back - Bob Seger[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1SNuoeeY6Y&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty- Breakdown(Live)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaIpdMZN3E0]YouTube - Smile by Uncle Kracker - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8itvQSruCE]YouTube - Uncle Kracker - Drift Away[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UITLoH41xRw[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH4-tOqLH94]YouTube - SSgt Barry Sadler, Ballad of the green beret[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

Self edit: Wrong thread dummy.


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9mk6n39kKE]YouTube - Top Gun Tribute / Kenny Loggins' "Danger Zone" Music Video.[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZSxsdk7wfM]YouTube - Morphine - Cure for pain (live)[/ame]


"Where's all that money that I spent?"


----------



## Ragnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6NDdF-R2uk]YouTube - Curtis Stigers & The Forest Rangers - John The Revelator[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYJf4J7VBaY]YouTube - Leonard Cohen - Tower of Song[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOJHz6Przdw]YouTube - Pink Floyd Final Cut (13) - Two Suns In The Sunset[/ame]



peace...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-S90Uch2as&feature=related"]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Sound Of Silence[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRv4S0BPMik]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel -- Flowers Never Bend With the Rainfall[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-Zdm1vLpfk]YouTube - Song About the Moon-Simon and Garfunkel[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wlwOcCRGDg]YouTube - Bad Company - Shooting Star[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sv3S3cJS4nU]YouTube - Tuesday Afternoon by The Moody Blues[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE&feature=related"]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982)[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VD6BS5ehu0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fymw5ie9Zd4]YouTube - Do You Know What I Mean ? - Lee Michaels- 1971[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJJQpSzDgC0]YouTube - Exile - I Wanna Kiss You All Over (1978)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnS9M03F-fA]YouTube - Joan Baez - The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-xeWsQbULQ]YouTube - Reba McEntire - The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6EPIIxkGbo]YouTube - Ronnie Milsap - "There's a Stranger in My House" Music Video[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ_bkuAZD8A]YouTube - Ronnie Milsap-Lost In The Fifties Tonight[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSiRUSjSJnQ&feature=related]YouTube - Carrie Underwood - NFL National Anthem[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd5UeL6wEmI&feature=channel]YouTube - Cowboy Casanova - New Album, "Play On" Available 11.3.09![/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tZtJIL5va4]YouTube - Traffic - Light Up Or Leave Me Alone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oawvP0EHZo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44_rtJxPg0s]YouTube - The Eagles - Peaceful Easy Feeling[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW-JYsF3xHI&feature=related]YouTube - THE KINKS - VICTORIA[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

I need horns.....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lb7rTiP6dnE&feature=related]YouTube - Eumir Deodato & The Heritage Orchestra - A. S. Zarathustra[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

froggy said:


> YouTube - Do You Know What I Mean ? - Lee Michaels- 1971



Obscure tune gold!


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBlj9EZFWMs]YouTube - Love Unlimited Orchestra - Love's Theme (stereo)[/ame]


----------



## xsited1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGgC3wfOfos]YouTube - HaleStorm - Its Not You(+ Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## xsited1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOHwEZc5HFM]YouTube - Atlantis - Deas Vail[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTFm9gFz3_w]YouTube - Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEWtww3ad2k&feature=related]YouTube - Allman Brothers Band Dreams 07.16.70[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oiv1G29GCc&feature=related]YouTube - Mountain Jam[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1jpQu6qR1E&feature=related]YouTube - Allman Brothers Band - Blue Sky[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Si759fiEx3c&feature=related]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band - Southbound[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2dpgXYvMHI&feature=related]YouTube - WHIPPING POST - Allman Brothers Band[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8uH8hMv_is&feature=related]YouTube - ALLMAN BROS./MIDNIGHT RIDER[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J4TdJdpPDM&feature=related]YouTube - Bad Company - Holy Water[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4QK4f2AjGU&feature=related]YouTube - Bad Company - Bad Company[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT1b8vt6Zyg&feature=related]YouTube - Bad Company - Ready For Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOFwfPL54aY&feature=related]YouTube - Bad Company - Feel Like Makin´Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7KwiT2vAGc&feature=related]YouTube - Foreigner-Juke Box Hero[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg]YouTube - Bob Seger- Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzF_MoXOU1E]YouTube - Crosby Stills & Nash - Suite - Judy Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_hI42UCoeo]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Stand Back and Landslide[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbknGnZXHUk]YouTube - Paula Abdul - Opposites Attract[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ag8J2NMYmc]YouTube - The Clash - Should I stay or should I go[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIbaISxK8QY]YouTube - VANITY FARE HITCHIN A RIDE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc1PHk9FhIk]YouTube - sugarloaf - green eyed lady[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_P-v1BVQn8]YouTube - Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone Again (original version)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwwplStgzp4]YouTube - Words[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3jYQ7ICHCE]YouTube - Words don't come easy to me...[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua26qTEK25U]YouTube - Cutting Crew - (I Just) Died In Your Arms Tonight[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuIol2sXnwk]YouTube - REO Speedwagon- Ridin' the Storm Out[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFItjSqKvPo]YouTube - BOB SEGER ROCK AND ROLL NEVER FORGETS[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zunyXjzJLp0]YouTube - Hollywood Nights[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ]YouTube - Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRJw1kFlnY0]YouTube - Bob Seger - Fire Lake[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mV_5-bRPo]YouTube - Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMsIrKjSM6Y]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - We're An American Band LIVE - 1974[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBcNOp0EZBc]YouTube - Johnny Winter-Rock Me Baby[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkwJ-g0iJ6w]YouTube - Johnny Nash - I Can See Clearly Now[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_rgvFZlQoI]YouTube - The Jeff Healey Band - When the Night comes falling from the Sky (Road House Soundtrack)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1MafOtyKj8]YouTube - Bob Seger - Blue Monday(Road House Soundtrack)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpfuCWHe5hs]YouTube - Bob Seger - Betty Lou's Gettin' Out Tonight[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HerSDukgspo]YouTube - Joe Walsh - The Eagles - 1977- Walk Away[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXgkL6ukxqk]YouTube - Ol '55[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcVLeUFW-AM]YouTube - Smokie - Living Next Door To Alice[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoCOg8ZzUfg]YouTube - Roy Jones - Can't be touched[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6VojYGrnpg]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQuKo3SevVA]YouTube - ¡¡Marilyn Manson-Tainted Love!![/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGcGq63uuqY]YouTube - Great White-Once Bitten Twice Shy[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VyfJEN0aZM]YouTube - Rebel Yell by Bill Idol[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoG62Wi8twU]YouTube - Stray Cats - Stray Cat Strut[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ"]YouTube - Pink Floyd "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" Syd Barrett Tribute[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb-Nacm-pKc&feature=related]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Learning to Fly[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3E9u4-Rvmo]YouTube - You're Still the One by Shania Twain [Lyrics][/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYvLGG1rPOA]YouTube - The O.C. - Ryan & Marissa - Still The One[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4nzopqHlN8]YouTube - johnny cash - the night hank williams came to town (audio)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlY-JlE5ZCo]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Us And Them[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gELhNbDcLE0&feature=related]YouTube - Hey You - Pink Floyd Music Video[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

Freddie King sings like it's supposed to be 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHXKlNP4-Aw&feature=related]YouTube - Freddie King - Goin' Down[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6XZ7sgfG7c]YouTube - House, Chase and Foreman sing Midnight Train to Georgia[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OOUY1Z_XOQ]YouTube - Journey - Feeling That Way/Anytime[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGvIg0m2_ZI&feature=related"]YouTube - Two Steps From Hell - "Love & Loss"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj5Tys5KVgw]YouTube - The Police - Synchronicity 2[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYecLvwOiVA]YouTube - Tour de Japon - At Zanarkand (Final Fantasy X)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juWHJCQGUq0]YouTube - Roger Waters - Three Wishes[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ichO7gAeOGE]YouTube - JIM CROCE- TIME IN A BOTTLE BEST QUALITY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEH5zmAtLks]YouTube - Christopher Walken sings Delilah[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhRJK6W7Oic]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Samson and Delilah (10-30-1980)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwugjyeSKx4&feature=related]YouTube - James Taylor - "Fire & Rain"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaZpZQG2z10]YouTube - Queen - 'You're My Best Friend'[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT4LpXIdL6o]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Running All Night (With The Lion)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-H00MXjGXo]YouTube - URIAH HEEP-GYPSY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GLA-gYuFi0]YouTube - "Modern Day Delilah" by Van Stephenson[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLzrRAs8fdc]YouTube - The Bangles - In Your Room[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7VjrW5zgqQ]YouTube - DURAN DURAN RIO[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnpTt0wmUrE]YouTube - Dire Straits - Walk of Life[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwYEvz5W1gU]YouTube - Third Eye Blind - Never Let You Go - music video[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzvW_XQsrFA]YouTube - Prince - Raspberry Beret[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LglBZESVcCI]YouTube - Prince - When you were Mine Live 1983[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiogry9QUXM]YouTube - RAZED IN BLACK Visions[/ame]

I need a reason to be wrong
I need a reason to believe
Compassion for the choices made has dithered
It&#146;s time to let the senseless pass
Time to prick this psychopath
End this hang-man game of resolution

You said that it was just for now
The wait is far too long
Why can&#146;t we bring things back
Just like they were before

As days go by &#133; I wonder
Which thoughts collide about me
It&#146;s time to face the consequence
Time to see this through
Terminate the silence that you&#146;re bound to

You said that it was just for now
The wait is far too long
Why can&#146;t we bring things back
Just like they were before

Visions &#133; of our past


----------



## LeeRoy

Rob Dougan - Clubbed to death


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaoCsmFDLcY]YouTube - Bob James - Take Me to the Mardi Gras[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1ZUU8xi7qY&feature=related]YouTube - James Gang - Walk Away - Joe Walsh[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzxF-M2erx8&feature=related]YouTube - joe Walsh Lifes Been Good[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUAacbCcouA&feature=related]YouTube - in the city joe walsh[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ynLRyIcaTM&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl (live 2007)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMQyWOTOCvk&feature=related]YouTube - Don't Let It Bring You Down - Neil Young Live @ Grand Rex[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3rMXXd6FE0&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Young Sugar Mountain[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v5E27Fp59c&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Young-Down by the river (1969)[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cRTAy5GgVE&feature=related]YouTube - DOWN BY THE RIVER/BUDDY MILES[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsiEZN1_Lm8&feature=related]YouTube - DOWN BY THE RIVER by Buddy Miles & Randy Hansen[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoHdC9hCQNA]YouTube - MIAMI VICE Daytona Phil Collins In the air tonight[/ame]

Like it was yesterday...



peace...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k0KOHibo78]YouTube - I Believe in You - Don Williams subtitulado Español subtitulos México now avaliable in spanish[/ame]


----------



## froggy

goldcatt said:


> YouTube - Dire Straits - Walk of Life



Can't rep you for it but i like that one.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R52RrbF3mM4]YouTube - REM-The One I Love[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQlCxE4z3u4]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - That Smell (live '77)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj92yfjCu-w]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Every Mother's Son (Live 1975)[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3nV6WqA4Y0]YouTube - Gene Wilder - Pure Imagination[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFOV78Pi358]YouTube - KID ROCK ALL SUMMER LONG (VIDEO)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8N2K0NY]YouTube - Werewolves Of London[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RJPaj97H24]YouTube - Dont Bring Me Down - Electric Light Orchestra[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuG35Tbrtbw]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel El Condor Pasa[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkztDzpTHKA]YouTube - Hank Williams Snr. - I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_BwSTF3Qnk]YouTube - Billy Ocean - There'll Be Sad Songs (To Make You Cry)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

froggy said:


> YouTube - Hank Williams Snr. - I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry




Thanks


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1PDIBTS_xDQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1PDIBTS_xDQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1PpTXtlnb0]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Hey, Tonight[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rvLeCMTofE]YouTube - Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Sr.)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUuzrB_TGyk]YouTube - Hank Williams Sr. - Cold, Cold Heart[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7h2oHmMjzg]YouTube - Krist Kristofferson "This Old Road"[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tADPD5mpqRM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tADPD5mpqRM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZU359hdM1w]YouTube - Kris Kristofferson (bl) The junkie and the juicehead (minus me)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFOzayDpWoI]YouTube - Fiona Apple - Criminal[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-Uz-dPANDY]YouTube - terence trent d arby wishing well[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA&feature=related]YouTube - A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75XWbsSx-E]YouTube - The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OlEkOjmUXE&feature=related]YouTube - Moody Blues - gypsy (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtsUrsgXnII]YouTube - Cat Stevens - Longer Boats[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvJwEu9ghvM]YouTube - Blackmore's Night - Village Lanterne[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtOjl4de6BY]YouTube - Cat Stevens - Lady D'Arbanville 1970 live[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKfbVAO6VGA]YouTube - All Souls Night - Loreena McKennitt - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BGwEulYs8c]YouTube - Deep Purple - Soldier Of Fortune[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I think this is my favorite Lynard Skynard....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcceU3qyVzA&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Tuesdays Gone-1976[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxEDiZphQ-Q&NR=1]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Four Walls Of Raiford[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj92yfjCu-w&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Every Mother's Son (Live 1975)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qrriKcwvlY]YouTube - Timbuk 3 - The Future's So Bright, I Gotta Wear Shades[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeQsZOQqO6I]YouTube - Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Karn Evil 9[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byeSPOIffVE&feature=related]YouTube - Roundabout by Yes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AijbzNrPzTk&feature=related]YouTube - Yes - I've Seen all Good People[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm1OJ0LAgt4]YouTube - From the Beginning by ELP[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpYeqlvLAxQ]YouTube - Chicago Transit Authority - "Beginnings" [Studio Version][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm6qw_yeo6o]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Never Been To Spain[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq5_pEO8a8U&feature=related]YouTube - THREE DOG NIGHT Liar (Live w / lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKaQzQAlNn4&feature=related]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Mama told me not to come 1970[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A2eet1bttY]YouTube - Eli's coming- performed by Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl238Ja7ScQ]YouTube - Out In The Country[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8inV7hZErM&feature=related]YouTube - Tommy James & The Shondells - Crystal Blue Persuasion (LIVE)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjsXo9l6I8]YouTube - "Empire State of Mind" Jay-Z | Alicia Keys [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZpxaiNV_sM]YouTube - Bloodhound Gang - Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pOj3G31H3M]YouTube - Triumph - Fight the Good Fight[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJZvFd2dCio&feature=related]YouTube - Sunlight (live) - Jesse Colin Young[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mGQrjNeTNQ&feature=related]YouTube - Jesse Colin Young - Ridgetop[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kdobt2agz8k]YouTube - Richie Havens - Freedom (2009 Studio Recording)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULjCSK0oOlI]YouTube - Paul Simon - You Can Call Me Al[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q60YKfPKdjQ&feature=related]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel- Kathy's Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6giiYDlqRQs]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Water Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dbshnvztGA&feature=related]YouTube - Jefferson Airplane - Pretty As You Feel[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwPYhQVtIxU&feature=related]YouTube - Comin' Back to Me - Jefferson Airplane[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIccZsURyLc&feature=related]YouTube - Jefferson Airplane - Wooden Ships[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3voGI4_KgmM]YouTube - Blackmore's Night - Locked Within The Crystal Ball[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxTpvA-pUG0]YouTube - Loreena McKennitt - The Mummers' Dance (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1px5QK7MwM&feature=related]YouTube - Clann An Drumma - She Moves Through the Fair[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB2Ad04mukI&feature=related]YouTube - Sgt MacKenzie - We Were Soldiers Soundtrack with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf7yhnWOtPo]YouTube - Camille & The Band - Katjusha (Katyusha, ?????? song)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ctb-SrwL884]YouTube - Ralph McTell Streets of London[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ogkwp3OMH4]YouTube - England Dan & John Ford Coley I'd really love to see you 1976[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxtJ7BmMwcE&feature=related]YouTube - Donovan universal soldier[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dipFMJckZOM&feature=related]YouTube - Vincent (Starry Starry Night) Don McLean[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUuG1Ge8MTU]YouTube - INDIAN RESERVATION - PAUL REVERE & THE RAIDERS[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLeWB3C2cLo]YouTube - Cat Stevens - Another Saturday Night (live)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOSZwEwl_1Q]YouTube - Cher - Gypsys Tramps And Thieves[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnYAkvCpom0&feature=related]YouTube - Cher - Dark Lady[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IY88LpLZms&feature=PlayList&p=D76170BE425E8BEE&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=48]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Painted black ( with lyrics ! )[/ame]


----------



## Richard-H

I don't need to listen to anybody else's song's - I've been jamming all night with my Boss drum machine, my Washburn Semi-hollow and my Carvin amp....

Making music yourself is a whole lot better than listening to other people....


----------



## PixieStix

Richard-H said:


> I don't need to listen to anybody else's song's - I've been jamming all night with my Boss drum machine, my Washburn Semi-hollow and my Carvin amp....
> 
> Making music yourself is a whole lot better than listening to other people....



Good for you, in the meantime music is made to be shared..... have fun


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxEPV4kolz0]YouTube - Billy Joel - Piano Man[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5NSV3Iub84]YouTube - I write the songs - Barry Manilow[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WccfbPQNMbg]YouTube - Andrew W.K. - Party Hard[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sjSHazjrWg&feature=related]YouTube - Cat Stevens - Peace Train (live)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf0VP01JauQ&feature=related]YouTube - Yusuf (Cat Stevens) - The Wind - Live in Naples[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRYNYb30nxU]YouTube - The Darkness - I Believe In A Thing Called Love[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

And I found out a long time ago 
what a woman can do to your soul 
Ah, but she can't take you anyway 
You don't already know how to go 
and I gotta peaceful, easy feeling 
and I know you won't let me down 
'cause I'm already standing on the ground 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44_rtJxPg0s]YouTube - The Eagles - Peaceful Easy Feeling[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lwzzln1WIk]YouTube - The Beatles - Don't let me down ( HD )[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY_5JOEmFK0]YouTube - The Band- The Weight[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIPan-rEQJA&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Who'll Stop The Rain[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]ft-1OZafqe4[/youtube]​


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpA3NVafsdo]YouTube - The Cars - Let's Go (Midnight Special)[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2vZpf6XhYM]YouTube - One hundred days[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IgPIveQui4]YouTube - Yardbirds - Train Kept A Rollin' (1966 with Jeff Beck )[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_JqJY5z0T8&feature=related]YouTube - Train Kept A Rollin' ~ Jeff Beck Jimmy Page Ronnie Wood Metallica[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9mQkFpkShg]YouTube - The Yardbirds - Heart Full Of Soul[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T43m6dcMk6U]YouTube - Rod Stewart & Jeff Beck - People Get Ready[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaFvitDHMag]YouTube - Modern Love - David Bowie[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EwMHtri1rg]YouTube - 3000 Miles To Graceland - Such A Night (Elvis Presley)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBmAPYkPeYU]YouTube - Suspicious Mind - Elvis Presley[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VvHXSdK8MY]YouTube - Neil Diamond-Sweet Caroline[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0IM7Mvg80w]YouTube - Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons- Can't Take My Eyes Off You[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFmkM6YXOqo]YouTube - Frankie Valli - Grease (1978 Clip)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn30RtUULOI]YouTube - Ghost - By The Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EroRtEUmZcU]YouTube - Phil Phillips - Sea Of Love[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xf-Lesrkuc]YouTube - Train - Drops Of Jupiter[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9-026ZCKR8&feature=related]YouTube - Robert Plant & Jimmy Page-Sea Of Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZoCrD88RP4]YouTube - Bobby Darin-Beyond The Sea[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDw2edBKeK0&feature=PlayList&p=333EA1B2F0972D22&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=8]YouTube - Bobby Darin Sings Fly Me To The Moon[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEllHMWkXEU&feature=related]YouTube - Mack the Knife-Bobby Darin[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvY99BJzN-M&feature=related]YouTube - Bobby Darin - Simple Song of Freedom[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhrmECJ0SWI]YouTube - Westlife Fly me to the Moon[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOiKYz6qaMA]YouTube - Westlife Beyond The Sea[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIOIZk8-pwg]YouTube - Westlife - Ain't That A Kick In The Head[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWpj5ZiuawM]YouTube - unchained melody with lyrics by LEANN RIMES[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ULzgFTVTPA]YouTube - LeAnn Rimes - Blue Moon of Kentucky[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Just for you Shadow 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjfT1D1lg-E]YouTube - One bad apple- The Osmonds[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRVPLPFoJL0&feature=fvw]YouTube - Rare Earth - I Just Want to Celebrate[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZD9vPmjRck&feature=related]YouTube - Rare Earth with Peter Rivera - Hey Big Brother Live 1974[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agWpGKg0u3g&feature=related]YouTube - Rare Earth - Get ready[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH7uq3quIBw&feature=fvw]YouTube - Rare Earth - Born To Wander[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRa3RtBiIU&feature=related]YouTube - Golden Earring - Radar love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo&feature=related]YouTube - Ram Jam "Black Betty"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fa4HUiFJ6c&feature=related]YouTube - Can't you hear me knocking- rolling stones[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdiWEmTpwCY&feature=related]YouTube - Steppenwolf - Born to Be Wild[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8&feature=related]YouTube - Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride[/ame]


----------



## SCSO19

Hero - Skillet.....
 great song, great band


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA]YouTube - John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c49klxPex-k]YouTube - Dion And The Belmonts - Runaround sue[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLoKPiR8xv8]YouTube - Oh Boy! - The Beatles.cl[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OglaGA-UiLc]YouTube - Motley Crue - Wild Side[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYxVeoaZ58g&feature=related]YouTube - NYC Song - John Cafferty & the Beaver Brown Band- (Eddie and the Cruisers)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgloaS4NGyM&feature=related]YouTube - John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown Band - "On the Dark Side"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aquSBPS4oAU]YouTube - 10 Things I Hate About You - I Want You To Want Me[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMFMf9cN64U]YouTube - Georgia Satellites -Keep your hands to yourself[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRKqfrct070]YouTube - Rainy Night in Georgia -- Brook Benton[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL68ZeclcA]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAbxZrzEvJQ&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Travellin' Man-1976[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs4y5si8DGs]YouTube - Charlie Daniels - Late 70's - Long Haired Country Boy[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KTO0Vx_z4M&playnext_from=TL&videos=d_MQEHGZD3E&feature=sub]YouTube - Anti American Propaganda Music Video[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovf-UFWL-ng&feature=related]YouTube - It's a beautiful day. white bird[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pK02USyU8M&feature=related]YouTube - Deanta - Ready for the storm.[/ame]

Give me mercy for my dreams, 'cause every confrontaion
Seems to tell me what it really means to be a lonely sailor
But when the sky begins to clear and the sun it melts away my fear
I cry a silent, weary tear at those that mean to love me

And I am ready for the storm, yes oh ready I'm
I'm ready for the storm, I'm ready for the storm


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK2hKzZss5Y]YouTube - Paul McCartney & WINGS - Live And Let Die[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv4Wpychxh8&feature=fvw]YouTube - Kathy Mattea with Dougie MacLean - Ready For The Storm[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af926HzO6-4]YouTube - Kathy Mattea, Coal Tattoo[/ame]

...I've been coal miner all of my life&#8212;
Layin' down track in the hole.
Gotta back like an ironwood, bit by the wind;
Blood veins blue as the coal.

Somebody said, "That's a strange tattoo
You have on the side of your head."
I said, "That's the blueprint left by the coal.
A little more and I'd been dead."


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ctfNh0j9OI]YouTube - Need You Now[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXf4QLqnROU&feature=related]YouTube - LADY ANTEBELLUM-- I RUN TO YOU W/LYRICS[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_umeMtV4QU&feature=channel]YouTube - Tom Petty - A Face In The Crowd[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ylSUsel3w]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXGAif4dKhs]YouTube - johnny rivers - secret agent man[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl_qHBEUhVc]YouTube - Hey Joe[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgRP_fDcp9Q&feature=related]YouTube - Old fashion Love song[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orUy_OtEvFU&feature=related]YouTube - If I Were A Carpenter[/ame]

If a tinker were my trade, would you still find me
Carryin' the pots I made, followin' behind me?
Save my love through loneliness
Save my love through sorrow
I give you my only-ness
Give my your tomorrow


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WjK4chPb-4]YouTube - Marmalade - Reflections of My Life[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onwPuCPUZpg]YouTube - Storybook Love[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-S90Uch2as&feature=related


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dztdRzWxMo4]YouTube - Coldplay - 'In my place' music video[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biMGUTpISFo]YouTube - AC/DC - Rock And Roll Ain't Noise Pollution[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1-n_vtFsbI]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Memphis[/ame]


----------



## mal

GOOOOOOD MOOOOOORNING USMESSAGEBOARD!...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbyAZQ45uww]YouTube - Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOPm7otVAoI]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Kentucky Woman[/ame]



peace...


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiWRCeIkB4M&feature=related]YouTube - Deep Purple Kentucky Woman[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSjlEjpyA9g]YouTube - Dio - Last in line[/ame]



peace...


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6x8GGXrCFQ]YouTube - DEEP PURPLE - LAZY - LIVE 1972 MACHINE HEAD TOUR[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n3ebuL1cPA&feature=related]YouTube - In The Ghetto[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQSeWLuU8hw]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Scarlet Begonias (1977)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGkwLiKTBjs&feature=related]YouTube - Sentence of death-Song cry for mercy(boondock saints video)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8ljHOSqc4A]YouTube - Tori Amos - Crucify (with sound) [Music Video][/ame]



peace...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpPdLb69-qk&feature=related]YouTube - Atlanta Rhythm Section - So Into You[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

tha malcontent said:


> YouTube - Neil Diamond - Kentucky Woman
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Dang...I've got to spread more rep!  Love this one


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUf4F9VXo_s&feature=related]YouTube - CLASSICS IV- " SPOOKY "[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]SU7khpJ0Gv8[/youtube]​


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxVlN-LzIks&feature=related]YouTube - TRAFFIC Dear Mr.Fantasy[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpBbPaEeb2A&feature=related]YouTube - Grateful Dead Mr Fantasy/Hey Jude[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN1J5sMv28Q&feature=related]YouTube - Blind Faith ~ Can't Find My Way Home[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U]YouTube - Dave Mason / Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E]YouTube - Beach Dawn - Mystic Traveler - Dave Mason[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnlTrq6wLf0]YouTube - Fly Like An Eagle Steve Miller Band[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI3SNrmOcPA&feature=related]YouTube - Space Cowboy-Steve Miller Band[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zT4Y-QNdto&feature=related]YouTube - Steve Miller Band - Fly Like An Eagle[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW32D_Y4Bhg]YouTube - WILD MOUNTAIN HONEY/STEVE MILLER BAND[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ1tF6LgB40&feature=related]YouTube - THREE DOG NIGHT- "OUT IN THE COUNTRY"[/ame]


----------



## Stainmaster

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIDFVAn7p5k]YouTube - Stone Temple Pilots - Between the lines (Official audio) HQ + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7VnoGoOBm0]YouTube - Travis Tritt - You Never Take Me Dancing[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_Dmj6uDecs]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Put Some Drive In Your Country (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGdF2-sDv3M]YouTube - Marc Anthony - I Need To Know - (HD)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNroVrTI0vc]YouTube - Marc Antony - when i dream at night - Moon pictures + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7o0NG16_kM8]YouTube - gerdagross Garth Brooks Alabama Clay[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_4o7kNOpi7E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_4o7kNOpi7E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JK2hKzZss5Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JK2hKzZss5Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iK6W1TUhTyg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iK6W1TUhTyg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yQCYMNi2DM]YouTube - Looking back.wmv[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zg21Rkew874&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zg21Rkew874&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mFLdHx2ZXUA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mFLdHx2ZXUA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3ahhmiuyko0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3ahhmiuyko0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A1a8l_574pc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A1a8l_574pc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_QVoosce-EY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_QVoosce-EY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ISTSUoXpDq4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ISTSUoXpDq4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

I could hardly find some of my favorite Garth songs, so I made some of them myself to share. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqptyjODJXI]YouTube - If Tomorrow[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A9iJ1sUDF6g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A9iJ1sUDF6g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tJKDUEe2p9w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tJKDUEe2p9w&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/edtl5W4XNLk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/edtl5W4XNLk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3anz3Pavx9U]YouTube - Sasha Cohen - "Hard To Say I'm Sorry" from Hot Ice Cool Sounds[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_94Xq99khE]YouTube - Todd Eldredge - Close Every Door[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfydfBXlByk]YouTube - Sly & The Family Stone (I Wanna Take You Higher)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RmKBFND9SY&feature=related]YouTube - SLY & The Family Stone -- It's a Family Affair[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkP5roFukKY&feature=related]YouTube - Sly & The Family Stone - Dance To The Music - Music Lover[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgVOR28iG_o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9nwcpGZE6A]YouTube - Curtis Mayfield ~ Freddies Dead[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQqTxK7VhSk&feature=related]YouTube - Curtis Mayfield - People Get Ready[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3ahhmiuyko0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3ahhmiuyko0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]



I ran across this clip,I don't remember this group... but they have *very *familiar voices.  I think they used to do jingles for commercials...like either Kodak or Kleenex.  This is now going to bug me until I figure it out too.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EzLrdKwTz4]YouTube - Alessi Brothers - Hot Fun in the Summertime[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

I have always sung Leonard Cohen, he sings just a bit better than I. LOL It must be the old hippie in me, but I still sing 'Suzanne, So Long, Marianne, Bird on a Wire, and Hey, That's No Way To Say Goodbye - and even know the words. But last evening's rendition of Hallelujah was superb, so I went out on youtube and listened to Leonard's version but thought Allison Crowe's excellent too. Take a listen and listen to Leonard's too, the poetry of it. And Suzanne etc.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thNVaVfCQEo]YouTube - Hallelujah (Leonard Cohen) - Allison Crowe live tv version[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrLk4vdY28Q]YouTube - Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snMOmHzgssk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVZmSEpuJtg&feature=related]YouTube - Angel From Montgomery - John Prine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wfamPW3Eaw]YouTube - Tom Waits - Chocolate Jesus[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ymBaAsSqDE&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Waits Way Down In The Hole[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKY8j6vCuJM&feature=related]YouTube - In Spite of Ourselves[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

Intense said:


> YouTube - Angel From Montgomery - John Prine



*  Didn't realize your post 15682 was same song. *

John Prine is the best. Another singer who can hardly sing but is still listened to.  This is a favorite. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5axlwCBXC8]YouTube - John Prine and Iris DeMent - In Spite of Ourselves[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLaJkbkG5NI&feature=related]YouTube - Kings Of Leon - Molly's Chambers[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfLEc09tTjI]YouTube - September by. Earth, Wind and Fire[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrJQDnAHrRY&feature=fvw]YouTube - Reservoir Dogs Music video[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkm79KtNnc4]YouTube - Blood Sweat & Tears - Hi-De-Ho / And When I Die[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v96P_AXzto&feature=related]YouTube - Blood,Sweat & Tears-God Bless The Child(1969)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsCyC1dZiN8&feature=related]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Living In The Past 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGaVUApDVuY&feature=related]YouTube - Focus - Hocus Pocus[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZRr9Cmt6DQ]YouTube - Zoolander (HQ) - Orange Mocha Frappacino[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-ebD63BHFw]YouTube - The Cure - Just like heaven (A Tope 10-06-1987)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9nwcpGZE6A]YouTube - Curtis Mayfield ~ Freddies Dead[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIb6AZdTr-A]YouTube - Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vzBznukA60]YouTube - Dale Hawkins - Susie Q[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl3vxEudif8]YouTube - david bowie - changes[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd2clb5T8JA]YouTube - Golden Years- David Bowie[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_aDSyi5vBI]YouTube - David Bowie - Fame[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF3SBrLrgmE]YouTube - David Bowie - Modern Love[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOJd-e296Y0]YouTube - Tom Cruise Cameron Diaz Stunt Rehearsal Knight & Day[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJCTrolF3CY]YouTube - Deep purple - Child in time 1970[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPbEXzQPYAc]YouTube - Deep PurpLe - Hey Joe[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVxiHC9AJQw]YouTube - Def Leppard - "Pour Some Sugar on Me" U.K. Music Video[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM]YouTube - AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGlUnzaFvGU]YouTube - Runaway - Del Shannon[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOgecr8Kf0k]YouTube - Derek and the Dominoes - Layla - Guitar Hero 2 Custom[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m6lymJy57E]YouTube - Dion The Wanderer[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-Xvgv92GBc]YouTube - A Teenager In Love-Dion and The Belmonts-Original Song[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jH74e3Qo9k]YouTube - Sultans of Swing (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IdEhvuNxV8]YouTube - Donna Summer- Hot Stuff[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTuPbJLqFKI]YouTube - Sunshine Superman- Donovan[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p88Rh3C_rQ]YouTube - Doobie Brothers- Give me the beat boys[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHFK1yKfiGo]YouTube - The Doors - The end[/ame]


----------



## xsited1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ytzaV95HZU]YouTube - Makem and Clancy - A Place in the Choir[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOWO--z1S8A]YouTube - Dobie Gray - The In Crowd (Shindig)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJBYmZN8Wkc&feature=related]YouTube - Dobie Gray - Drift Away (Alternate Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G54lfxiid_w&feature=related]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Takin' It To The Streets (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0&feature=related]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Black Water (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOfHOMpU4iE&feature=related]YouTube - CCR - Proud Mary (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wro3bqi4Eb8&feature=related]YouTube - ARCHIE BELL & THE DRELLS Tighten up 1968[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FitC5pV0cA]YouTube - Ike & Tina Turner - Live in 1971- Proud Mary (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1pHsE7Ibtc]YouTube - Ike & Tina Turner - Funkier Than A Mosquita's Tweeter 45 rpm![/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNYiXGs9aUI]YouTube - New! Vertical Horizon - Best I Ever Had / Grey Sky Morning with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I love this video, makes me know just how small I am

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmwL2cLgD4k]YouTube - The Sun in Action[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zwk7DWq_E3s&feature=related]YouTube - Nina Simone - Funkier Than a Mosquito's Tweeter[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzriEXPJ1-k]YouTube - Emerson Drive - "Moments" (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtqxY3t74To]YouTube - Almost Home[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KjF58a6V_s]YouTube - Albert Hammond___It Never Rains in Southern California[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGG1yb3BvUY]YouTube - The Byrds - Wasn't Born to Follow[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h2hox--bR8]YouTube - ZZ Top - La Grange (From "Double Down Live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ubm9T8jOrYE&feature=channel]YouTube - ZZ Top - Just Got Paid (From "Double Down Live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa9JpHCkRDw&feature=related]YouTube - ZZ Top - Jesus Just Left Chicago (Live 1982)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfKwEm2ph8w&feature=related]YouTube - Easy Rider Wanted Dead or Alive[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDFKphodBQI]YouTube - Monster - Steppenwolf[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1NAGhiVqdg&a=aRSuJrAMDU8&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - Bruce Hornsby - The Way It Is[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uravhL8FbY&feature=related]YouTube - Bruce Hornsby - Mandolin Rain[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWpND8GhBuU&feature=related]YouTube - FREE RIDE - Edgar Winter Group[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mV_5-bRPo&feature=related]YouTube - Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZnhuOEUFXA&feature=related]YouTube - No More Mr. Nice Guy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ7m_IBX-Yo&feature=related]YouTube - Alice Cooper - School's Out[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFVrBzuyhFA&feature=related]YouTube - ALICE COOPER (ELECTED)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyF5J7au1jE]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain - Shea Stadium 1971[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcceU3qyVzA&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Tuesdays Gone-1976[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Guess what I got in the mail today...I am a HAPPY girl right now too!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx2BQ3GEfRA]YouTube - Journey - "Wheel In The Sky" Live in Japan 1981[/ame]


I did not know there was a Journey live in Japan CD...until now.


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uuy2oSvTZTg]YouTube - Journey - "Dead or Alive" Live in Japan 1981[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj92yfjCu-w&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Every Mother's Son (Live 1975)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG0lLi_CGtU&feature=related]YouTube - Video Steve Perry Oh Sherrie from The very Best of Steve Perry[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np0solnL1XY]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free bird[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjEMB4eK1Qs&feature=related]YouTube - The Marshall Tucker Band - Fire on the Mountain[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHq87F2fS-s&feature=related]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band / This Ol' Cowboy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Li-7vCagtxw&feature=related]YouTube - 24 Hours - Marshall Tucker Band[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp-xgWjHu90&a=R6oMLFmNtIg&playnext_from=ML"]YouTube - Alison Krauss-Restless[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY&feature=related]YouTube - Pure Prairie League -Amie (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7J1_hZ7iM&feature=related]YouTube - Alison Krauss-The Lucky One[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXwCrCGFb4A]YouTube - The Eagles - Learn to be Still[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YHmHSB0Fyg]YouTube - YOU ARE NOT ALONE -The Eagles[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44_rtJxPg0s]YouTube - The Eagles - Peaceful Easy Feeling[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVXfVjBTwSI]YouTube - Music Facts: Hotel California[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5rhhQbyYV0]YouTube - Bright Eyes - "First Day of My Life"[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuXkhE0VMcw&feature=related]YouTube - Bright Eyes - Lover I Don't Have to Love[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC_UILNwWrc]YouTube - The Beach Boys - God Only Knows (Brian sings lead)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbnooHNIyQI&feature=related]YouTube - BoDeans-Closer To Free (2/21/09)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHvftcuqx6I&feature=related]YouTube - BoDeans "Good Things" 4/17/09[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfK4-g6Vd3s&feature=related]YouTube - NEVER CAN SAY GOODBYE - JACKSON 5 (1971)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6bARIaMhCM&feature=related]YouTube - Jackson 5 - I'll Be There[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbljb5NBaN0]YouTube - Jackson 5 - Got to Be There [Michael Jackson solo][/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxzJAF1BxP4]YouTube - Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard...Pancho and Lefty[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsUM7V6Ku_8&feature=related]YouTube - Highwayman - Johnny Cash (the highwaymen)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30UtwNrDXtE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band-Lost And Found[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0SPjjSKNsQ&feature=related]YouTube - Kevin Fowler - 100% Texan[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y8sy5r82iE&feature=fvw]YouTube - Eli Young Band-When It Rains[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIOVSr8UOxQ]YouTube - Chris LeDoux- 8 Second Ride[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mXBbVc4Df8]YouTube - Metallica - Fade to Black (1985)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBVhYIclP5k]YouTube - Black Sabbath- Iron Man (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaSy8yy-mr8]YouTube - Carrie Underwood - Before He Cheats[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1OnCr56JoI]YouTube - Josh Ritter - Idaho (Kent, OH)[/ame]


All that love all those mistakes
What else can a poor man make?
So I gave up a life of crime
I gave it to a friend of mine
Something else was on my mind
The only ghost I'm haunted by
I hear her howling down below
Idaho oh Idaho


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gDvR1sZ6I4&feature=PlayList&p=9439BDECC757322D&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=61[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dXLC1butGc&feature=PlayList&p=32667D6C84832A8E&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=27]YouTube - Big & Rich - Holy Water (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XspsJACj8WY&feature=related]YouTube - T Rex - Get It On [totp][/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbiPDSxFgd8]YouTube - The Doors - Break On Through (To the Other Side)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsI7lubCXuk]YouTube - The Doors - Riders on the Storm[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrjOzKth9GE&feature=related]YouTube - The Doors - Light My Fire[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7eloXr2iak&feature=fvsr]YouTube - Red Bone - Redbone - Come and Get Your Love[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuvDbz4s--o&feature=related]YouTube - Faith Hill - It Matters To Me (Acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=182YRYbXxXQ]YouTube - Julianne Hough - That Song In My Head[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2mu0g3ir_w]YouTube - Julianne Hough - My Hallelujah Song[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmRhCBeVnmc]YouTube - Tim McGraw Green Grass Grows[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDuE68OBvsw]YouTube - Bread - Look What You've Done ( original w/ lyrics )[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDZuPK63HKI]YouTube - Bread - Sweet Surrender[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24IfD-0VUu4]YouTube - diary bread[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UByxVxjkx-s]YouTube - Vince Gill - Pocket Full Of Gold[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2IVZjt5_yY]YouTube - Vince Gill - If You Ever Have Forever In Mind[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCNXAwl4bd0]YouTube - Collin Raye - I Can Still Feel You[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGktdnrQZvU]YouTube - TED NUGENT - The REAL STRANGLEHOLD[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9B_6PH4dhU]YouTube - The candyman can[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ-uV72pQKI]YouTube - Pure Imagination[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3YMyW0SqmU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kTAT4vj_hI&feature=related]YouTube - Jackson Browne,Linda Ronstadt with Eagles - Take It Easy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0qm8nq8RcA&feature=related]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt - Long Long Time[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJWEVTHRPXI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3Nq48sHF8M[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3geoXOdnJQ&feature=related]YouTube - Robert Palmer - Simply Irresistible[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNLfQkHQlE8&feature=related]YouTube - Robert Palmer - Bad Case Of Loving You(Doctor, Doctor)(Live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRCGXA7vanU&feature=related]YouTube - Robert Palmer - I Didn't Mean To Turn You On (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfuHgzu1Cjg]YouTube - mustang sally - wilson pickett[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrzr4R3LpsQ]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes (Radio Edit / Single Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA]YouTube - John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww9JS8dJ9fY]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Here Comes The Flood[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IETvxCQAa1M]YouTube - Huey Lewis And The News - Do You Believe In Love (2006...[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_BVYgA-ZnM]YouTube - Huey Lewis And The News - I Want A New Drug (2006 Digital...[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZFqA8JJQj0]YouTube - Huey Lewis & The News - Heart Of Rock 'n' Roll (Remastered Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqBxjx9gPcE&feature=related]YouTube - Your Mama don't Dance by Loggins and Messina[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg&feature=related]YouTube - Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI61ltOyCcY&a=qj19LoS-5bU&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - Loggins & Messina - Danny's Song (LIVE - Midnight Special -[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiDOkRJ1w20&feature=related]YouTube - "Vahevala" Loggins and Messina[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLB27jqfbYk]YouTube - Loggins & Messina - My Music (LIVE - Midnight Special - 1973[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNPxBNmE9z0]YouTube - Loggins and Messina - Thinking of You[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya42n0LDSi0]YouTube - Watching The River Run[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzW3rb57Ks0]YouTube - Pooh Corner[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C5WncqIv98]YouTube - Peter, Paul and Mary - And When I Die[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIHEW_fazQA]YouTube - Blood, Sweat & Tears - And When I Die 1969[/ame]

Give me my freedom for as long as I be.
All I ask of living is to have no chains on me.
All I ask of living is to have no chains on me,
And all I ask of dying is to go naturally.
Oh I want to go naturally.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liIQLIx2Onw&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred Mann Mighty Quinn[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsgyVkT5GW4&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred Mann - Do Wah Diddy (Ed Sullivan)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY-699M7j3g&NR=1&feature=fvwp]YouTube - Peter Paul & Mary - If I Had My Way[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE51uECkM80]YouTube - Beatles - You've Got to Hide Your Love Away[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMTKb-pgxGI]YouTube - Warren Zevon - Keep Me In Your Heart[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

Jennifer....The Eurythmics


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao0WCtwOC-g]YouTube - Eurythmics - Jennifer (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9L8jLPE84g&feature=related]YouTube - CARMELITA - WARREN ZEVON[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veyPHzxNjog]YouTube - Buddy Holly - Not Fade Away[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPKxVUA0JR0]YouTube - Joe South - Hush[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Another version...not sure which is better...both good


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX2XI_MZc3M&feature=fvw]YouTube - Carmelita, by: Warren Zevon[/ame]

Carmelite...hold me tighter....
I think I'm sinking down
and I'm all strung out on heroin
on the outskirts of town


----------



## xotoxi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY]YouTube - The Lonely Island - Jizz In My Pants[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGdy4sqwOpk]YouTube - Jorge Calderon - Veracruz[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FArZxLj6DLk]YouTube - Flight of the Conchords Ep 3 Hiphopopotamus vs. Rhymenoceros[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

I'm on a tear, after watching Zerophilia.

Only 3 songs by this chick on u2b, but ALL are worth listening to:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZjzG5IxSUc]YouTube - Entendu - Edie Pijpers[/ame]

I listen to a lot of what most would call foreign music, but music knows no language, eh?

So di oh.


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFpfureaCVs]YouTube - Ten Years After live at Woodstock 1969.[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bqxnm6t3QMw]YouTube - Flight of the Conchords Ep 7 'Mutha Uckers'[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgvjoJ5jbCw]YouTube - Ry Cooder Hollywood[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wqfcwgT0Ds]YouTube - Flight of the Conchords Ep2 Inner City Pressure[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

All I can say is:

Cricklewood Green

<sssiiiggghhhhhhhhh>


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQei40cMboQ&feature=related]YouTube - Nick Lowe + Ry Cooder - What's So Funny About Peace, Love And Understanding - 21/06/09 Antwerp KEZ[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

OH!  So we're Gettin' Down.  Okay.

In honor of the fact that I have JUST been informed of the fact the Ronny Dio up and died,

I'd like to offer this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9RaV40mMDA]YouTube - Dio - Rainbow in the dark[/ame]

PRIME RoDio!


----------



## Conspiracist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kdo9eId01sg]YouTube - The Black Dahlia Murder - Warborn[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiWGk4Ejup4&feature=related"]YouTube - Eric Church - How 'Bout You[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNFwEGRnSjM&feature=related]YouTube - Eli Young Band - Highways and Broken Hearts[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipkAIMoh30g]YouTube - Spooky (102089) - ARS[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpPdLb69-qk&feature=related]YouTube - Atlanta Rhythm Section - So Into You[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

The Dance

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yQCYMNi2DM"]YouTube - Looking back on the Memories[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uO2R7nONJA]YouTube - Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBvdHXChNqY]YouTube - Spirits in the Material World - The Police[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv7ZNPga1jQ&feature=related]YouTube - Invisible Sun - The Police[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j2ykHinIPg]YouTube - Wilco - War On War (Letterman)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIIz08KijWQ&feature=PlayList&p=3D26EDA4715F296D&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=34]YouTube - THE TRUTH by QUICKSILVER MESSENGER SERVICE.[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxkqpNiwIu0&feature=related]YouTube - Dino Valenti - Children of the Sun[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhMNHjSo2fs&feature=PlayList&p=33B8B14ED39DE20A&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=26]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - Doin' Time in the U.S.A. (1972)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCEvgU2_ri8&feature=related]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gypsy Lights[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N1wnJoFAl4&feature=related]YouTube - Gary Wright - Dream Weaver Lyrics Original Album Version[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVLOMAanlIU&feature=related]YouTube - Blues Image - Ride Captain Ride lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4njPe2_rho&feature=related]YouTube - sugarloaf - don't call us, we'll call you[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jkOJpZI9HM]YouTube - Only Sixteen[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfEmN-50el8]YouTube - Dr Hook You make my pants want to get up and dance[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ-0bXUWEJs]YouTube - Better Love - sexy eyes - Dr Hook[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jLGa4X5H2c]boogie wonderland[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRu-eAdZ050]YouTube - Kenny Loggins Celebrate Me Home Live 1991[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh5JV1r8NdA]YouTube - Kenny Loggins Whenever I Call You Friend Live 1991[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xoke1wUwEXY]Badfinger[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpmILPAcRQo]YouTube - Dirty Dancing - Time of my Life (Final Dance) - High Quality[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lvcqt_4NOds]YouTube - hungry eyes[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU9p1WRfA9w]YouTube - Patrick Swayze Featuring Wendy Fraser - She's Like The Wind[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rRlBmJiz5k]YouTube - Santana - Smooth[/ame]

Loooove Carlos!


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gj4R2PwC03w]YouTube - THE GRASS ROOTS- " TEMPTATION EYES"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTXufk4ig4Q]YouTube - Three Dog Night "Family Of Man"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKaQzQAlNn4]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Mama told me not to come 1970[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1pFOnHrreU]YouTube - Pieces Of April - A Mornin' In May[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4hsC0nRvZM]YouTube - John Denver - Leaving on a Jet Plane[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvJGs6MhZM0]YouTube - Asylum Street Spankers - "Beer"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn3JB51NH_M]YouTube - El Paso - Marty Robbins[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg-yYi8saZY]YouTube - nirvana-something in the way[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0d1HilfLxA"]YouTube - Robin Trower Bridge Of Sighs[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEfR9I6Yi4I]YouTube - Robin Trower In City Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A2eet1bttY&feature=related]YouTube - Eli's coming- performed by Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqLqgfTnnlE&feature=related]YouTube - Celebrate By Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## The T

God does this bring back memories for me...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPHohlMqoCg"]YouTube - Robin Trower- Somebody Calling (alternate version)[/ame]

From "In City Dreams" "Somebody Calling"...

Love the premise...the base line...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbOkdbp4CAk&feature=related]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Easy To Be Hard (Poverty Video)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5EunjE6ZTk]YouTube - THREE DOG NIGHT - OUT IN THE COUNTRY - Panfredo Channel[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqB1oqP8smg]YouTube - War - City, Country, City (instrumental)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stmp3tgIKE8&feature=related]YouTube - Mark-Almond : New York State of Mind - Return to The City[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt6Uq0fzjBY]YouTube - Reverend Horton Heat - Beer 30[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1wbcqY6IIs]YouTube - Last Caress[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtsClj04oIE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uD8DlxwHsE]YouTube - Matchbox Twenty - 3AM (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## xsited1

Dude said:


> YouTube - Pat Travers "Boom Boom"



He's got some great animated gifs on his site, like this:


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcMsB3mYPMs]YouTube - Wilco - California Stars[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol-KrTTta4g]YouTube - James - Laid (live)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntm1YfehK7U&a=M2eWJg2W2mY&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - Time - Pink Floyd[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KbT-iA5768&feature=related]YouTube - POLYUSHKA POLYE - ORIGINAL VERSION[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pODq8_FxE]YouTube - Rob Thomas - "Someday"[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7spBU4Yv8fE]YouTube - Rob Thomas - Lonely No More (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2bjkEPL-9g]YouTube - Rob Thomas - Ever The Same (video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlhAnqliWH8]YouTube - Rob Thomas - My my my[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDXu61ZXgWE]YouTube - Blind Faith - Well Alright[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCkIAMUIJLw&feature=related]YouTube - Cream- I'm So Glad (BBC Sessions)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHzTKplPw30]YouTube - Somewhere Over the Rainbow by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole LYRICS[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBB24QL6tH4]YouTube - Journey - Departure & Good Morning Girl & Stay Awhile[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kkyZ2fgXlM]YouTube - Journey - Sweet And Simple[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_srFu5slZU]YouTube - Thunderclap Newman - Something in the Air[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na5qkH9e_rs&feature=related]YouTube - People Get Ready[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2xRYw3DmRY&feature=fvw]YouTube - Blind Faith - Had To Cry Today 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeqMGFJftrs&feature=related]YouTube - blind faith - sea of joy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY8_5FlPb18&feature=related]YouTube - Blind Faith - Acoustic Jam part 1[/ame]


----------



## xsited1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNSfBX_23mY&NR=1]YouTube - Birds (feat. Matt Thiessen) - Deas Vail[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54yIMKjG048]YouTube - Dj Kool feat Biz Markie & Doug E. Fresh - Let Me Clear My Throat (HQ)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb5JSKr2m6Q&feature=related]YouTube - The Who - See Me, Feel Me (LIVE)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpU0gco9FDo&feature=related]YouTube - Who - Baba O'Riley[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN-MUx6dg6w&feature=related]YouTube - Blue Man Group - Baba O'Riley[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gLX1J5zf3s]YouTube - Grey Daze - The down syndrome[/ame]


----------



## alkin

ive been listening to a lot of grizzly bear and animal collective


----------



## alkin

also, I forgot to mention the strokes, any album which is your guys particular favorite?


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfAWReBmxEs&feature=PlayList&p=1589921ACC8ACF90&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=21]YouTube - Deep Purple-Child in Time[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJe5sMBpnNY]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival-Suzie Q[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLaPtQuZaos&feature=related]YouTube - Gordon lightfoot softly 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OCnHNk2Hac&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Paul & Mary - Early Morning Rain (1966)[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP_MDIYhPH0&feature=related]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - Early Morning Rain (Live in Chicago - 1979)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGMHSbcd_qI&a=TCGNKoeuQ-U&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - Joan Baez, Diamonds and Rust - Live, 1975[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcrEqIpi6sg]YouTube - Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now (Live, 1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgMEPk6fvpg]YouTube - big yellow taxi - joni mitchell in concert 1970[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwSZvHqf9qM]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgAoe1o2134&feature=related]YouTube - Best version of Knockin on heavens door - With Mark Knopfler[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9L8jLPE84g]YouTube - CARMELITA - WARREN ZEVON[/ame]

I hear Mariachi static on the radio
and the tubes they glow in the dark...
I'm there with you in Encinada
and I'm here in Echo Park....


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYUJ1f9XL4w]YouTube - Depeche Mode Higher Love[/ame]

I can taste more than feel
This burning inside is so real
I can almost lay my hands upon
The warm glow that lingers on

Moved, lifted higher
Moved, my soul's on fire
Moved, by a higher love


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ufn_pUVzZBg]YouTube - after the goldrush 1978[/ame]

Well I dreamed I saw the knights in armor come
saying something about a queen
there were peasants singing and drummers drumming
and archers filled the trees


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhMO9azmKNU]YouTube - Steve Earle - Copperhead Road[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Featuring Jimmy Page on guitar and, what the hell, a Sue Lyon photo montage

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTuPbJLqFKI]YouTube - Sunshine Superman- Donovan[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szRNqPBmqDw]YouTube - After Midnight in STEREO - Eric Clapton 1987 version[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMfkVGCU_BA&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles - Helter Skelter At Studio[/ame]


----------



## xsited1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLZj681UBLI]YouTube - 17th Century Chicken Pickin'[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDVhB0jGP7I]YouTube - Those were the days[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aURThUaRjCc]YouTube - Heigh-Ho - Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6vt8_yXNvw]YouTube - Eddie Money - Walk On Water (480p)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9N2CANatVYQ]YouTube - Huey Lewis and the News - Workin' for a livin'[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAD6Obi7Cag]YouTube - Dire Straits - Money For Nothing music video (Good quality, all countries)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5JkHBC5lDs&feature=related]YouTube - Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkhX5W7JoWI]YouTube - Money - Pink Floyd + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcG47CpsU6c]YouTube - Us and Them - Pink Floyd (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYiahoYfPGk&feature=related]YouTube - Time - Pink Floyd + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfuWXRZe9yA]YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes (Original Version)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

froggy said:


> YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes (Original Version)



I am glad they did that song, if they had not, we would not have this cover


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MSqF_rQ6Mw"]YouTube - "Behind Blue Eyes ": Limp Bizkit, featuring Halle Berry[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mkyJvjP4_E]YouTube - Digging in the Dirt - Peter Gabriel[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ylSUsel3w]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## froggy

pixiestix said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> youtube - the who - behind blue eyes (original version)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am glad they did that song, if they had not, we would not have this cover
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5msqf_rq6mw"]youtube - "behind blue eyes ": Limp bizkit, featuring halle berry[/ame]
Click to expand...


eek!


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Conspiracist

*In memory of Peter Steele. RIP*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mlM1ZFcw3M]YouTube - Carnivore - God is Dead[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT3zCj3F1d4]YouTube - Train--Hey, Soul Sister (w/ Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhTRhAX_QBA&feature=related]YouTube - Queen - We Will Rock You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ham6vFy8v2I]YouTube - The Boys are Back in Town - Thin Lizzy (1976)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0&feature=related]YouTube - Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ]YouTube - Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXkGVAwWIrk&feature=related]YouTube - SANTANA - Treat (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8cUvPyvsg&feature=related]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band - "Take The Highway"[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

My Grandson is the lead singer in this. Just had to throw it out there.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQWzc7fuO8s]YouTube - Wake Up-Sweet Remorse[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebH1v-OLWhY]YouTube - The Eagles - Seven Bridges Road lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBccr-aLu4I&feature=related]YouTube - Cat Stevens - The First Cut Is The Deepest[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5WWuEDvvzs]YouTube - Joe Cocker - Jamaica Say You Will.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Here is one for Terry who is so into Leon!    


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RnjWLVyMps&feature=related]YouTube - Joe Cocker "The Letter" in live 1970 (MAD DOGS & ENGLISHMEN)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbRe5mxR0q0]YouTube - Heart In a Cage - The Strokes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qxSwJC3Ly0]YouTube - Kansas - Dust In the Wind[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60A1yKc2hi4&feature=related]YouTube - kansas Point of know return[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUFZC7uXQZc]YouTube - Boston - Smokin' (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQKqrC9cT_s&feature=related]YouTube - Yes - Roundabout[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsVCcytLsBA&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Sawyer - Rush[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw8tdc6_RLE]YouTube - DAN FOGELBERG NETHERLANDS[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W_hEdt1Xes&feature=related]YouTube - Arctic Monkeys - When The Sun Goes Down[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHjaW9sXl7s]YouTube - Hank Williams Jr. - Family Tradition[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY]YouTube - Jackson Browne - The Load Out / Stay - Live 1978[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCTYxIsLThA&feature=related]YouTube - Jackson Browne--Doctor My Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScG0ilS0dgI&feature=related]YouTube - Take It Easy-The Eagles (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzxF-M2erx8&feature=related]YouTube - joe Walsh Lifes Been Good[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FFgpcYHQzg]YouTube - Genesis - Entangled live[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eW0V-ePPEw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx6GOBXoT3o]YouTube - "These Days" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFPmCxmnMpU]YouTube - Sugarland - Life In A Northern Town (Music Video & Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgczlrYM4eI]YouTube - Rod Stewart-Young turks[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTFKPdWw1Gc]YouTube - Rod Stewart-You're in my heart[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F01aLeErvoU]YouTube - Maggie may[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6km7phBQRF0]YouTube - Rod Stewart Rhythm Of My Heart[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lZYAaQoks8]YouTube - First Cut is the Deepest - by Rod Stewart[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HohklQempd8&feature=related"]YouTube - Tim Mcgraw - When The Stars Go Blue[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smejqhzfnnM]YouTube - Genesis- Man on the corner[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBIxScJ5rlY]YouTube - John Mayer - Waiting On The World To Change[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrSiIqCpxB8]YouTube - Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast (1982)[/ame]

Has it really almost been 30 years?... Damn.



peace...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5BJXwNeKsQ&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty - Learning To Fly[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFnOfpIJL0M&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Refugee[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzymBKGV8rw&feature=related]YouTube - The Fixx - One Thing Leads To Another[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I luuuuuuuv Tom Petty

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTAhZKP5wCY&a=9t9gAj00DLs&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - Tom Petty - You Got Lucky[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Michael Giacchino is brilliant.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6HycyNB1dU]YouTube - ALIAS soundtrack - Season 1 - 03 Red Hair Is Better[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEImkq1kJ48]YouTube - Michael McDonald - It Keeps You Running - SoundStage 2003[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Great songs guys and gals


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJl0pe-DWy8&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty - Walls[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32WBa_xh9Ts]YouTube - Elton John - When I Was Tealby Abbey - Rare 1968[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I am in a Tom Petty mode 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if5VQ1t0g0Q&feature=related]YouTube - A face in the crowd - Tom petty[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icNDUKK2TIU]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - mercy street[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfHd-i0DWoE]YouTube - Tom Petty and The HeartBreakers- Rebels[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsLMuH82us0]YouTube - The Count Five - Psychotic Reaction (live appearance - 1966)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPPlGFh6OpQ]YouTube - spirit in the sky Norman Greenbaum[/ame]



peace...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMAGwMAXTpU&feature=related]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project-Eye In The Sky[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkLmYiUTHM0]YouTube - The Doors - Poontang Blues/Build Me A Woman/Sunday Trucker[/ame]



peace...


----------



## PixieStix

Where do we go from here, now that all of our children are growing up?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BR6NJlk1_A&feature=related"]YouTube - Games People Play by The Alan Parsons Project[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaWECj4wtcM&feature=PlayList&p=F5893343CF2448E1&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=10]YouTube - peter gabriel mother of violence rare live 1978[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8&feature=related]YouTube - The Moody Blues - Nights In White Satin´67[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ylSUsel3w"]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgFWibrTAKQ]YouTube - Summertime[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaIpdMZN3E0]YouTube - Smile by Uncle Kracker - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uC_AYRN58Xo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uC_AYRN58Xo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K82nMSy-IWQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K82nMSy-IWQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TZmrYUtj2Y&feature=related]YouTube - While My Guitar Gently Weeps - George Harrison Tribute[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]igGVFZNCbZI[/youtube]​


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PxD90Ik_7qs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PxD90Ik_7qs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]0Z49QW1uzjQ[/youtube]​


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e98UOB0etdo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e98UOB0etdo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AOMuK7YYxeg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AOMuK7YYxeg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eLVpwCNu0s&feature=related]YouTube - A Horse with no name - A music video[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]zP6xPNVB6XY[/youtube]​


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUQZw3wfro&feature=related]YouTube - America Sister Golden Hair[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ounJsqomcv8]YouTube - Billy Joel - Just the way you are[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U4fdkkBt8VE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U4fdkkBt8VE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChG-zoaCqvY&feature=PlayList&p=392AB6CC73EB44DC&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Billy Joel - Travelin' Prayer[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Since Garth is so stingy, I will post this cover of "Shameless". Not bad

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUdIbdb_hA0&feature=related]YouTube - Garth Brooks - Shameless (COVER) By: Drew Dawson Davis[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MPy2eTPUHAU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MPy2eTPUHAU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMkU-Qf_3N0&feature=related]YouTube - HUEY LEWIS & THE NEWS - The Power Of Love (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xoW3bqnr7tw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xoW3bqnr7tw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/juQz_i2mxEk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/juQz_i2mxEk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BgjSEbyWDeI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BgjSEbyWDeI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/koBNG5BZkPQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/koBNG5BZkPQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rt75y38J00s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rt75y38J00s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t95KEobDCAA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t95KEobDCAA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rvri_da8_E]YouTube - Van Halen - Love Walks In[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AofzLsvTsM0]YouTube - Billy Idol - White Wedding[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeY7MkCm0c&feature=related"]YouTube - Billy Idol - Rebel Yell[/ame]

I always think of Eve, when I hear this, haven't seen her around


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbsDPbr8qoM&feature=channel]YouTube - Shinedown - Second Chance (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ux3-a9RE1Q]YouTube - Cover Of The Rolling Stone-Dr.Hook[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbY96jp-aeI&feature=related"]YouTube - Aerosmith Draw The Line Japan 2004[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XplOk3Do9Gg&feature=related]YouTube - The Rolling Stones - Wild Horses.[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQBOcIGXsWo&feature=related]YouTube - Ricky Lee Jones - Chuck E's In Love, 1979[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaG2Acg8n60&feature=related]YouTube - Steam - na na hey hey kiss him goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k0GUDfqmnU&feature=related]YouTube - joe South - Games People Play (1968)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4msmR_iST9Y]YouTube - Hole Hearted - Extreme[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlPjxz4LGak&feature=fvw]YouTube - Dire Straits - Money For Nothing (From "Live At Knebworth" DVD)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9E-WasNzVpI&feature=channel]YouTube - Queen - Another One Bites The Dust[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SEULZIHru0]YouTube - Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-P3mysggeUY]YouTube - Love In An Elevator lyrics[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9thvSfq8w2o]YouTube - Van Halen - When It's Love (music video) HD[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWhNbAZZ8-0]YouTube - 1973 rolling stones dancing with mr d[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtJRy8SPkys]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Love Struck Baby[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbI1FpLd4Vk&feature=related]YouTube - Coldplay-- "Clocks"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysXMAOgEIq4]YouTube - George Thorogood I Drink Alone[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7VsoxT_FUY]YouTube - GEORGE THOROGOOD "Bad To The Bone"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wJWBcj7lsY]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Swamp Music[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81VPZ9_r2PE]YouTube - AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AChK4jBkxs0]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band, Fire on the Mountain, music and lyrics only[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pCDs_0zbNo]YouTube - Blues Traveler - Run-Around[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVtJKErRBpI]YouTube - HAIR OF THE DOG - Nazareth[/ame]



peace...


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6STh_NqX2A]YouTube - John Corbett - Bottle of Whiskey[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TehFZ38kt6o]YouTube - Thin Lizzy-Whiskey in the jar[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Unnh0T2Ftro]YouTube - Thin lizzy - Dancing in the moonlight[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUO_5EALZoM]YouTube - Don't Fear the Reaper- Blue Oyster Cult[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnKOVPXhlnE]YouTube - Jambalaya on the Bayou - Hank Williams[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWHqXMjCzDk]YouTube - Ellis Paul - The World Ain't Slowing Down[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53GEqVU7BZU]YouTube - Wreck you-Heidi Newfield[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMc8naeeSS8&feature=related]YouTube - Dancin' In the Moonlight[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc]YouTube - THE HOLLIES - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ&feature=related]YouTube - Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP-Sxfntdb4]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - There Goes My Life[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB76cYS8Ehw]YouTube - Trace Adkins - Arlington[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW02c5UNGl0]YouTube - Singing in the Rain[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYLseVbOHjk]YouTube - Gladiator - 'Now We Are Free' Music Video[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQ0lse-sJKI&feature=fvw]YouTube - humble pie - 30 Days In The Hole - Classic Road Rock[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5QABC29uE0]YouTube - Gino Vannelli - Moment to moment[/ame]

Love it...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYFhWV8--io]YouTube - Janis Joplin-Me and Bobby McGee[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01X8z42_9_U&feature=related]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Piece Of My Heart[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Intense said:


> YouTube - THE HOLLIES - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother



Sigh...never fails...I go through the thread backwards...and give rep...and thencome to a song I REALLY REALLY want to rep and get dinged with the admonition to spread more rep..

needless to say I'd love to rep this song Intense...it's a favorite


----------



## LuckyDan

Coyote said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - THE HOLLIES - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...never fails...I go through the thread backwards...and give rep...and thencome to a song I REALLY REALLY want to rep and get dinged with the admonition to spread more rep..
> 
> needless to say I'd love to rep this song Intense...it's a favorite
Click to expand...

 
Repper's remorse. I'll rep it for ya, tho it won't be worth half of yours. Inadequate rep is better than no rep at all.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzdvQOXxRD4]YouTube - Old Hippie - Bellamy Brothers[/ame]

He turned thirty-five last Sunday 
In his hair he found some gray 
But he still ain't changed his lifestyle 
He likes it better the old way 
So he grows a little garden in the back yard by the fence 
He's consuming what he's growing nowadays in self defense 
He get's out there in the twilight zone 
sometimes when it just don't make no sense


----------



## paperview

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJZvFd2dCio&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro_nC-E668A]YouTube - Oak Ridge Boys Y'all Come Back Saloon[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_z3fzQEmCw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAfizTQOPLE]YouTube - Kenny Rogers - Ruby (Live 02.03.1972)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

LuckyDan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - THE HOLLIES - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...never fails...I go through the thread backwards...and give rep...and thencome to a song I REALLY REALLY want to rep and get dinged with the admonition to spread more rep..
> 
> needless to say I'd love to rep this song Intense...it's a favorite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repper's remorse. I'll rep it for ya, tho it won't be worth half of yours. Inadequate rep is better than no rep at all.
Click to expand...


Thank you, it's the intent that counts


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqGGWKSn71w]YouTube - The Daily Flash-Violets of Dawn[/ame]

Take me to the night I'm tippin topsy turvy turning upside down
Hold me tight and whisper what you wish 
For there is no one here around


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF8twO9bcq0&feature=related]YouTube - Blues Project - Violets Of Dawn (1966)[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obfci1CIqq8"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obfci1CIqq8[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhdiSqt6sXE]YouTube - ARIZONA / MARK LINDSAY[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmZv5ND2YuI]YouTube - LOBO- " ME AND YOU AND A DOG NAMED BOO"[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU]YouTube - Looking glass - Brandi you're a fine girl[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDpVS7D9AJs&feature=related]YouTube - The Road to Shamballa | music by Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot

BB Chung King and The Buddaheads.  Company Graveyard

[youtube]xy26y0sCKaQ[/youtube]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loWXMtjUZWM]YouTube - I Want to know what love is - Foreigner[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFpyR_OAj_I]YouTube - Foreigner - Hot Blooded[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grmLTtPoakA]YouTube - Foreigner - Double Vision[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cgQJzJsM5U&feature=related]YouTube - The Journeymen - 500 miles [Original Version] (1961)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3aYJibxMOQ]YouTube - Jesus Is Just Alright[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPPlGFh6OpQ]YouTube - spirit in the sky Norman Greenbaum[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2wposW9fpY]YouTube - Santana - Somewhere in Heaven (Live)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTuD8k3JvxQ]YouTube - Alice In Chains - Them Bones[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN69GC2amTg&feature=channel]YouTube - ZZ Top - Jesus Just Left Chicago (From "Double Down Live - 1980")[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E]YouTube - Beach Dawn - Mystic Traveler - Dave Mason[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh_0oaJcMgY]YouTube - The Steve Miller Band "Wild Mountain Honey"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbXTnoP5lkw&feature=related]YouTube - The Who - Tommy (1975) - I'm free[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygOaNo3M_Hw&feature=related]YouTube - THE WHO "QUADROPHENIA Love Reign O'er me"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2KRpRMSu4g&feature=related]YouTube - Baba O'riley[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LabxxEgMTjo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k379e46M3tQ]YouTube - Foreigner,blue morning blue day with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAQ2vEo4T0Y]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- D'yer Mak'er[/ame]

My favorite Zeppelin song


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtPKa7MXLfA&feature=fvst]YouTube - Naked Eyes - Always Something There To Remind Me[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVT6GC1ajew]YouTube - Santana - You've got to Change Your Evil Ways - Lissajous Patterns showing complex phase L and R chs[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltps17if3t8]YouTube - Holding Out For A Hero by Bonnie Tyler - A Robin of Sherwood Music Video[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89BlFxuyqYQ]YouTube - Yo, ho, ho, and a Bottle of Rum!![/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkqfpkTTy2w]YouTube - guess who- american woman[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtTHsBlhdxo"]YouTube - Sia - I go to sleep[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_pZFciPrI8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7_FuB58gLs]YouTube - "Troop" by Joe Roos[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0xzcavGrj4]YouTube - Jr. Walker and The All stars - What does it take - STEREO[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-OKRVHPj5A]YouTube - Journey - Live - Lights/Stay Awhile - EXCELLENT QUALITY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlFVc7qDUog]YouTube - JOURNEY Mother Father[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSmJOvLrVig]YouTube - Dramatics - What You See Is What You Get (Watts, L.A. 1972)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB7h5aWPPd0&feature=related]YouTube - Head East Live '79 Never Been Any Reason[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=908MNJnjSiQ&feature=related]YouTube - Whole Wide World[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEyiR_lc_cY&feature=related]YouTube - Wilco - Hummingbird[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=450z9baTQ80]YouTube - Paul Carrack - Love me as hard as you hurt me[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWX945aW_gI]YouTube - This Guy's in Love With You[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPZZGrSr9Cc]YouTube - Phil Collins - Hey Now Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puB7Tz1mJEY]YouTube - Phil Collins- Two Hearts[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmtN7vCLsrg]YouTube - Phil Collins - Groovy Kind Of Love[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Found this one is for you Pixie...It's not Garth...but it's pretty good 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWLEYt6RJE4]YouTube - Westlife - The Dance[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Strange video...fun song though.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otqdwhJiEPQ]YouTube - Bop Bop Baby[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Shadow said:


> Found this one is for you Pixie...It's not Garth...but it's pretty good
> 
> YouTube - Westlife - The Dance



Heard that one played at a funeral memorial once.


----------



## Shadow

froggy said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this one is for you Pixie...It's not Garth...but it's pretty good
> 
> YouTube - Westlife - The Dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heard that one played at a funeral memorial once.
Click to expand...


It's a great song...

Or are you requesting something more up beat?


----------



## froggy

Shadow said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this one is for you Pixie...It's not Garth...but it's pretty good
> 
> YouTube - Westlife - The Dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heard that one played at a funeral memorial once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a great song...
> 
> Or are you requesting something more up beat?
Click to expand...


That one sorta gets one down tho.


----------



## Shadow

Here you go froggy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QvGgm0Brw4]YouTube - Lionel Richie - Dancing on the Ceiling[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Another...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH1Z9DEDqpk]YouTube - Josh Turner - Why Don't We Just Dance[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-d3XG89ubaQ]YouTube - BSG - I want to go home[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Shadow said:


> Another...
> 
> YouTube - Josh Turner - Why Don't We Just Dance



Merci


----------



## Shadow

froggy said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another...
> 
> YouTube - Josh Turner - Why Don't We Just Dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci
Click to expand...


 oops wait...I got confused 

Here you go...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPOTQBEe2eA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Shadow said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another...
> 
> YouTube - Josh Turner - Why Don't We Just Dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oops wait...I got confused
> 
> Here you go...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPOTQBEe2eA]YouTube - Josh Turner - Firecracker[/ame]
Click to expand...


Wtheck!


----------



## Shadow

froggy said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops wait...I got confused
> 
> Here you go...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPOTQBEe2eA]YouTube - Josh Turner - Firecracker[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wtheck!
Click to expand...


You don't like that one either? Damn... you're picky today


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s]YouTube - Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxJf9ZezTZE]YouTube - Heaven Was Needing A Hero - fallen soldier tribute[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX4jAplZb0Y]YouTube - Sting - Shape of my Heart[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WccfbPQNMbg]YouTube - Andrew W.K. - Party Hard[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSAJ0l4OBHM]YouTube - America - A Horse With No Name+Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I0d29s6GCc&feature=related]YouTube - AMERICA - Ventura Highway[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ih0dRkZ8pFA]YouTube - Aladdin: One Jump Ahead (Street Rat)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXs8OS6EdAE&feature=related]YouTube - The lion King - I just can't wait to be king[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJQVlVHsFF8]YouTube - David Hasselhoff - Hooked on a Feeling[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNnnWfUpYGg&feature=related]YouTube - B. J. Thomas - Hooked on a Feeling[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIqxnYZZNB8&feature=related]YouTube - BJ Thomas raindrops 70s[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO27TvHmulA&feature=related]YouTube - Rock and Roll Lullaby - B.J. Thomas[/ame]


----------



## naomibee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I97nz-jFGic]YouTube - Tangerine Dream - Dolls In The Shadow[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grmLTtPoakA]YouTube - Foreigner - Double Vision[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soLIZ4W0rZw&feature=related]YouTube - Chicago- 25 or 6 to 4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpYeqlvLAxQ&feature=related]YouTube - Chicago Transit Authority - "Beginnings" [Studio Version][/ame]


----------



## Intense

Anybody that does not know this song.... Wait for the brass before you decide to blow it off.  1:41 in. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcHlHk27noM&feature=related]YouTube - Chicago Transit Authority - "Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is?" [Studio Version][/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

froggy said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another...
> 
> YouTube - Josh Turner - Why Don't We Just Dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci
Click to expand...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7ZEVA5dy-Y]YouTube - Duffy - Mercy[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPBYLDqUwQk&feature=related]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Time[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjMPj1HXR1A&feature=related]YouTube - drift away[/ame]

That about covers it


----------



## xsited1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5e-TYCiZ-4Q]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Let Me Hear You Scream ( FULL VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLvziNM2eyE]YouTube - Josh Thompson - Way Out Here[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y78mv4cK1CI]YouTube - Some Girls - Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpPlzeK7RM]YouTube - ELO - Telephone Line - CORRECT SYNC[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29RvK7OI2Fg&feature=related]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music .1972[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW3nPqPPBDw]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj1uElADZw&feature=related]YouTube - Grand funk railroad - Footstompin' Music[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtE3DNRdAPg]YouTube - ABBA Voulez Vous[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Coa_We5jkbc&feature=related]YouTube - I Need You/Don't Cross The River[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUeuAnMNDhA]YouTube - Montrose- Rock Candy[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J4VKjGnDdw]YouTube - AC/DC- Dog Eat Dog[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Efesu1s_4bc]YouTube - Anthrax Madhouse[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tshSh8NsDSc]YouTube - Red Hot Chili Peppers- Californication[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqW69z8PsR0&feature=related]YouTube - David Gilmour - There's No Way Out Of Here[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ3XUM9gUG4]YouTube - RUNNING BEAR[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPSuJfLGKGQ]YouTube - The Everly Brothers-Cathy's Clown[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY5i4-rWh44]YouTube - The Beatles - Norwegian Wood[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLeIdH2gTSc]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75Q-ZE_Y6es]YouTube - THE HOLLYWOOD ARGYLES- "ALLEY OOP"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfMvZCR7-wI]YouTube - Brian Hyland Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEonqQTtmAc]YouTube - Connie Francis - Stupid Cupid[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9hSgs0ITI0]YouTube - Stay-Maurice Williams and the Zodiacs-original song-1960[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmWRjjpBlWw]YouTube - will you still love me tomorrow? the shirelles[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2eLQPehLyo]YouTube - Chubby Checker -Pony Time[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2mujNA7CRk]YouTube - Ernie K-Doe - Mother In Law (1961)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0janfcZ8LUw]YouTube - Ricky Nelson - Travelin' Man 1961[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssNtV_f7b0o]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Travelin' Man (live '76)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtFILQYQ3iA]YouTube - Quarter To Three[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYDSFKLu-TA]YouTube - Freddy Cannon - Palisades Park[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHMOMB9TED8]YouTube - Buddy Knox - Party Doll[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m6lymJy57E]YouTube - Dion The Wanderer[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c49klxPex-k]YouTube - Dion And The Belmonts - Runaround sue[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqH3RoptCg8]YouTube - Dion and The Del-Satins, Dream Lover[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD9mCp8SifM]YouTube - Box Tops - The Letter[/ame]






To Alex Chilton who died this year at age 59, farewell.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbWULu5_nXI]YouTube - Procol Harum - A whiter shade of pale 1967[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx59fmP7jYE]YouTube - Jimmy Dean - Big Bad John[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uwh2QloOnS0]YouTube - I Can't Help Myself (Sugar Pie, Honey Bunch) By Four Tops Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09dQmeB_NgU]YouTube - Beach boys - Sloop John B[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtuybFrq7Rw]YouTube - The Beatles- Eight Days a Week(Studio Recording)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv8k0VI9tBc]YouTube - Hermans Hermits - Mrs. Brown you've got a lovely daughter 1965[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpZ3dVpE_pY]YouTube - I Can't Get No Satisfaction by The Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWDVl-QgM7M]YouTube - Barry Mcguire - Eve Of Destruction[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONXp-vpE9eU]YouTube - yesterday[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3F4GmbHl5g]YouTube - The Rolling Stones - Get Off of My Cloud (1967)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDYxgDO5bCI]YouTube - Simon And Garfunkel - The sound Of Silence Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIu7aoC205s]YouTube - Lightnin' Strikes - Lou Christie (Live)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRkovnss7sg]YouTube - Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made For Walking (1966)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af2jMDK3yf0]YouTube - SSgt BARRY SADLER- "THE BALLAD OF THE GREEN BERETS"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQh112HQsoE]YouTube - Percy Sledge - When a Man Loves A Woman[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxS3skk_od4]YouTube - Rolling Stones -- Paint It (Black) (Rare Original Video)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwap79uy1G8]YouTube - The Beatles - Paperback Writer[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qHX493bB3U]YouTube - The Troggs- Wild Thing[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGRXe_e5S1Y]YouTube - Tommy James & The Shondells - Hanky Panky[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWXcjYNZais]YouTube - Lovin' Spoonful - Summer In The City[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubOGHr8lXag]YouTube - Cherish By The Association[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2TNYyXdZjI]YouTube - Reach Out I'll Be There The Four Tops 1966[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeolH-kzx4c]YouTube - 96 TEARS--- ? and The MYSTERIANS ![/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot

[youtube]m2LqxkWQZqg[/youtube]

I'm on a Buddaheads kick these days


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScXXaBu1Ing]YouTube - The Monkees - Last Train To Clarksville[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S2q24o49qc]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Poor Side of Town[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUKz2fvb6jY]YouTube - Ruby Tuesday. Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd-oLhJQne0]YouTube - The Beatles - Penny Lane[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0XAI-PFQcA]YouTube - Respect[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flOvM4Z355A]YouTube - The Doors - Light My Fire[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKbPUzhWeeI]YouTube - The Doors - Riders on the storm[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFuJW5Bdbe4]YouTube - iris [lyrics][/ame]

I don't want the world to see me
Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U32xyh0OBaU&feature=related]YouTube - Black Balloons[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlRXQEA0yj0]YouTube - Jimmy Castor Bunch - Troglodyte[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVtxwFyOwRw&feature=fvsr]YouTube - Ball Of Confusion[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BA6fFGMjI&feature=related]YouTube - Marvin Gaye - Mercy, Mercy Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtUMa0FtuWY&feature=related]YouTube - Marvin Gaye - What's going on[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo]YouTube - Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo3Wu3BolfA&feature=related]YouTube - Good Time Charlie's Got The Blues[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNhnThb8gEw&feature=related]YouTube - J. Geils Band- Centerfold[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GluCM_ggMvw&feature=related]YouTube - J. Geils Band - Love Stinks[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_1BGKNk85M&feature=related]YouTube - The Go-Go's - We Got The Beat[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXewIR7Y7cc&feature=related]YouTube - Blondie - One way or another[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxYsi5Y-xOQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9oC_4PDMQs&feature=related]YouTube - Joan Jett-I love rock n roll[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMFYs3gfgis&feature=related]YouTube - ~THIN LIZZY~ JAILBREAK[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ham6vFy8v2I&feature=related]YouTube - The Boys are Back in Town - Thin Lizzy (1976)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQBOcIGXsWo&feature=related]YouTube - Ricky Lee Jones - Chuck E's In Love, 1979[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Mylo0piAgc]YouTube - Bonnie Raitt "Pride And Joy"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQgDnZQogDM&feature=related]YouTube - I Can't Make You Love Me By Bonnie Raitt[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJkxFhFRFDA]YouTube - Astrud Gilberto and Stan Getz: THE GIRL FROM IPANEMA - 1964[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMX6E68qJAg&feature=related]YouTube - Stan Getz / Astrud Gilberto - Corcovado[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwmtbLJdKvI]YouTube - SUAVECITO[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0uHRl-Q8Fo&feature=related]YouTube - Carlos Santana - Samba Pa Ti (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgpcpXCq3mw]YouTube - Santana - moonflower[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJbFVJvRqOQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Guess Who No sugar tonight / new mother nature[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOpiwsi5RKE&feature=related]YouTube - SHARE THE LAND[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Maz9ddxEQnM]YouTube - The Beatles - Taxman[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHD0ZdhtmSQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Who Won't Get Fooled Again Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNGNLo8K6Fk]YouTube - Kiss - I was made for loving you[/ame]


----------



## Frank

What a shame - Shinedown

(can't do the youtube thingy yet)


----------



## goldcatt

Frank said:


> What a shame - Shinedown
> 
> (can't do the youtube thingy yet)



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC4vEEE0lcU]YouTube - Shinedown - What a Shame - Lyrics in description[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJntQBoarQs]YouTube - elton john Saturday Night's Alright (For Fighting) red piano[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGoBQIhyFFM&feature=related]YouTube - John Anderson: Seminole wind[/ame]


----------



## Frank

goldcatt said:


> Frank said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame - Shinedown
> 
> (can't do the youtube thingy yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC4vEEE0lcU]YouTube - Shinedown - What a Shame - Lyrics in description[/ame]
Click to expand...


Thank you!


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RwjpG4Xh60]YouTube - Big in Japan[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFBKV0zVXSE&feature=channel]YouTube - Leonard Cohen - First We Take Manhattan[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvMcVZf7fyE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TlAD-b7yew&feature=related]YouTube - SECRET OF LIFE James Taylor[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C9w9qGQixw&feature=related]YouTube - DON'T LET ME BE LONELY TONIGHT by James Taylor[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo]YouTube - Melissa- Allman brothers[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I cannot get this song out of my head

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE"]YouTube - "Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vEBPYfy1GM]YouTube - Jockey Full of Bourbon[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvGJvzwKqg0]YouTube - Don't Bogart That Joint![/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHrZNjWJfK0]YouTube - OKIE FROM MUSKOGIE - Merle Haggard[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctxLMTjS3HY]YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra - Don't Bring Me Down[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwc0AW67CmA]YouTube - Earth Wind and Fire: Shining Star[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F5C0rrncXE]YouTube - Black Sabbath - Sweet Leaf[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDCDrcZK4NE]YouTube - Kanye West ft. Rakim, Nas, & KRS One - Classic[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7_nYXmY7iQ]YouTube - Chubb Rock - Yabadabadoo[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4o8TeqKhgY&feature=related]YouTube - Grandmaster Flash The Message HQ[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7in-9E3ImQ]YouTube - Dave Matthews Band - Crash Into Me[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9uk9IcoQ0w]YouTube - Primus - The Devil Went Down To Georgia[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob3buKk6ALc]YouTube - Infectious Grooves - Punk It Up[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7TWLxCIgwE&feature=related]YouTube - Dead Kennedys - Too Drunk to Fuck[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kopNfhvCkHU]YouTube - Southern Cross : Crosby, Stills & Nash[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF-oWhD2itE]YouTube - Just A Song Before I Go - Crosby, Stills & Nash[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6NI4n8A2L8&feature=related]YouTube - Crosby Stills Nash 4+20 Suite Judy Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq9hEZNCFwI]YouTube - Neil Young & Crosby Stillls Nash - Cowgirl In The Sand (4 Way Street)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-Y0SMitMpk&feature=related]YouTube - Find The Cost Of Freedom. Gilmour, Crosby , Nash[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgjmxYL04V4]YouTube - Black Sabbath-Sign Of The Southern Cross[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

The song I proposed with so many long years ago.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gAlGeHFH8k]YouTube - Dark Star : Crosby Stills and Nash[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riwxbh_n_WM&feature=related]YouTube - Lyrics :. Black Sabbath - Heaven And Hell[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zb1Wghne1w]YouTube - KILLSWITCH ENGAGE - The End Of Heartache[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtqF0qBqzZo]YouTube - The Faces "Stay With Me"[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZoolhOgQnU]YouTube - You Wear It Well- The Faces[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]k_rgvFZlQoI[/youtube]​


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvpfT96y6gs]YouTube - Rod Stewart & Elton John - Let Me Be Your Car[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]PlRpxyY_QkY[/youtube]​


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoPGi8uWDb8]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - I Ain't the One (studio version)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1nbvplgElw&feature=channel]YouTube - "Young Forever" Jay-Z | Mr. Hudson (OFFICIAL VIDEO)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMkFjYRWM4M]YouTube - Angie - The Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txt6i1OsmHk&feature=related]YouTube - Wild Horses-The Rolling stones[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGho1QZO4Us&feature=related]YouTube - Little Wing - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1GfheKHDu0&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man (studio version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzYgHQluatY]YouTube - Elton John - Come down in time (1970) Tumbleweed Connection[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhumB1wHUXU]YouTube - Rod Steward, Magie Mae[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY]YouTube - Pure Prairie League -Amie (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur8ftRFb2Ac&feature=related]YouTube - Christopher Cross - Ride Like The Wind[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTQWZfi1_Bw&feature=related]YouTube - Sailing Christopher Cross (Tall Sailing Ships)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbxxuasmSpA]YouTube - The Who See Me Feel Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms]YouTube - Traffic: Freedom Rider[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Sx45aQmIOc]YouTube - Westlife - The Rose (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c64kUiqknY]YouTube - Westlife - Queen Of My Heart[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HkL8GuU9_0]YouTube - Westlife - I Have A Dream[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPbLzu83Ato]YouTube - Rocky IV Hearts On Fire[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwPb7g_BlXQ&feature=related]YouTube - Rocky IV (4) - "No Easy Way Out" by Survivor in High Definition (HD) **WOW**[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NCDqYynUQk&feature=related"]YouTube - Shinedown - If You Only Knew[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxSEDnJ-1eA]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Misty Mountain Hop[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU-T80HBltA&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&playnext_from=PL&index=42&playnext=1&shuffle=72]YouTube - Metallica - All Nightmare Long [Music Video] HD[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKIocZ3WbgE&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&playnext_from=PL&shuffle=72&playnext=2]YouTube - Dropkick Murphys - Johnny, I Hardly Knew Ya[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD3ovfZXO5Q&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles, in Hey Jude[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt-uOmJtf_8&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&playnext_from=PL&shuffle=72&playnext=4]YouTube - Queensryche The Killing Words[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB9tqgdCt5I]YouTube - The Beatles - Don't Let Me Down[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZruPz3bWps&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles - Love Me Do[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBMUoeABtsQ&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&playnext_from=PL&shuffle=72&playnext=1]YouTube - Queensryche - Lady Jane[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHN6AViJAvI]YouTube - PINK FLOYD - Is there anybody out there?[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYiahoYfPGk"]YouTube - Time - Pink Floyd + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYUpE8UCQXI&feature=related[/ame]

Young girl with fire
Something said she understood
I wanted to fly
She made me feel like I could

Held my hand out, and I let her take me
Blind as a child
All I saw was the way that she made me smile
She made me smile

Shilo, when I was young
I used to call you name
When no one else would come
Shilo, you always came
And you'd stay


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmP43qsAXvk&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Brother Love's Traveling Salvation Show[/ame]



Room gets suddenly still and when you'd almost bet
You could hear yourself sweat - he walks in
Eyes black as coal and when he lifts his face
Every ear in the place is on him
Startin' soft and slow-ow, like a small earthquake
And when he lets go-o, half the valley shakes

It's Love, Brother Love
Say Brother Love's Travellin' Salvation Show (halle-halle)
Pack up the babies and grab the old ladies
And everyone goes, 'cause everyone knows
'Bout Brother Love's show (hallelujah)
__________________


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAGI5d4iUCs]YouTube - Soolaimon-Neil Diamond[/ame]

In truth everything and everyone
Is a shadow of the Beloved,
And our seeking is His seeking
And our words are His words...
We search for Him here and there,
while looking right at Him.
Sitting by His side, we ask:
'O Beloved, where is the Beloved?'


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJBoHa3GArA]YouTube - Billy Joel - Only The Good Die Young[/ame]


They say there's a heaven for those who will wait
Some say it's better but I say it ain't
I'd rather laugh with the sinners than cry with the saints
the sinners are much more fun...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUXK1GAotb4]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd Tuesday's Gone[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9Omtd44Y-s]YouTube - Blood, Sweat & Tears- And When I Die (vinyl)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ9D0UHP7x4]YouTube - Jumpin' Jack Flash???The Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz7IjXu0DfQ]YouTube - The Beatles - 'You got to hide your love away' music video[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbKGsEK_T9g&NR=1]YouTube - The Beatles -- I've Just Seen a Face[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO2Py291OiA]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Stealin'[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO2Py291OiA]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Stealin'[/ame]

Stood on a ridge and stunned religion thinking the world was mine.
I made my break and a big mistake, stealing when I should have been buying.

All that fightin', killin', wine and women gonna put me to an early grave.
Runnin', hidin', losin', cryin', nothing left to save
but my life, life, life, life, life, life, life, life, life.


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGiTPgvKktM]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Alive[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq8nQOhZ3u8&NR=1]YouTube - Uriah Heep - The Wizard[/ame]

Why don't we listen to the voices in our hearts?
Cause then I know we'll find we're not so far apart.
Everybody's got to be happy, everyone should see.
For we know the joy of life and peace that love can bring.


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3mcBn3zXM0]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Jeremy (Full Video)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4oUJUCDX1s]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Battle of Evermore[/ame]


----------



## elvis

a lost gem. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETO3YfDKEI4]YouTube - The Beatles - I'm Only Sleeping[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGzvGSijWFM&feature=related]YouTube - Look Out (Here Comes Tomorrow)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBgn9PDqJmU&feature=related"]YouTube - The Beatles - And I Love Her[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuetyi8CQRE&feature=related]YouTube - Daydream Believer The Monkees.mp4[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krWJu5bKTXs]YouTube - Live in Toronto 1984 3-cadillac ranch[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68CldAEQEbk]YouTube - bruce springsteen fade away largo maryland 24th nov 1980[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAQ2vEo4T0Y"]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- D'yer Mak'er[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

My second favorite Zeppelin song

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpJia1TrzL8&feature=PlayList&p=C229C6AEA334ABBC&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=4"]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - All my love (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcbAibPA2yY&feature=related]YouTube - Metallica - Nothing Else Matters (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bz4gZCurcc]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Just My Imagination - Passaic - June 14, 1978[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX8_2FEx3c4]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- Houses Of The Holy (STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijH9YluKG3U&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- Over the Hills And Far Away (STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pkg0xJj2A4w&feature=related]YouTube - Black Night - Deep Purple[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WFLUhSym80&feature=related]YouTube - Deep Purple - Highway Star Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x6chChxzV0&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INoay_1ofio&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Get Down Grand Funk - 1968[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVNy1Miw18Y]YouTube - Good Morning Starshine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oYcKUc861o&feature=related]YouTube - OLIVER- " GOOD MORNING STARSHINE "[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsTo5zaTyus]YouTube - OLIVER -JEAN-ORIGINAL[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuNZapJGxPM&feature=related]YouTube - Bobby Goldsboro ~ Honey (original version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48o5rCFFxh8]YouTube - Jim Croce; Photographs And Memories[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ichO7gAeOGE&feature=related]YouTube - JIM CROCE- TIME IN A BOTTLE BEST QUALITY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOHfjn1X368&feature=related]YouTube - Santana "No One To Depend On" (OLDIE)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfK4-g6Vd3s]YouTube - NEVER CAN SAY GOODBYE - JACKSON 5 (1971)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2cHkMwzOiM]YouTube - Isaac Hayes - Shaft - live 1973[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avRN2b9wy0A]YouTube - War - The World is a Ghetto[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2V8cyVNtig&feature=related]YouTube - Jefferson Starship - St Charles[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia-s7rY175k&feature=related]YouTube - Elton John - Someone saved my life tonight live[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcDCvQbOdig]YouTube - Bob Seger - Against the Wind[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nl0FeA49k3A]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - What Is and Should Never Be[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ay4pbwnOK2I]YouTube - November Rain Guns N Roses (music video)[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31jenMJ0UOc]YouTube - NIN - Everyday Is Exactly The Same [Video Version[/ame][ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5NIQQX_7vY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WccfbPQNMbg]YouTube - Andrew W.K. - Party Hard[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBks7V3SzJo]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Jorma Kaukonen - Jack Casady - I See The Light[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeLOinc0XKw&feature=related]YouTube - Wilco - She's a jar[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h81Ojd3d2rY]YouTube - The Mamas & The Papas - Monday Monday[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Frank




----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U]YouTube - Dave Mason / Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvVPx8NeuBg&feature=fvw]YouTube - Dave Mason - "Let It Go, Let It Flow"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdl5_3HX8bU&feature=related]YouTube - John Cougar Mellencamp I Need A Lover[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AVQ0U7kwgA&feature=related]YouTube - john mellencamp- the authority song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dO_QKwtko4&feature=related]YouTube - JM--R.O.C.K. In The USA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZeyokS-v44&feature=related]YouTube - Collapse the Light Into Earth PORCUPINE TREE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATgX7AMackA&feature=related]YouTube - Children of Men (Mad World)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYLseVbOHjk]YouTube - Gladiator - 'Now We Are Free' Music Video[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kesomrqNYn0]YouTube - The Blessing - Hurricane Room[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foDgTn2CS-o&feature=related]YouTube - Braveheart song[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvkrOZnYwUw]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Sometimes She Forgets (live)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8iiAX6xBWxo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8iiAX6xBWxo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e71N7EhaGA&feature=related"]YouTube - Marshall Tucker band fire on the mountain[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-XfthjK-bk&feature=related]YouTube - Little Big Town - Boondocks[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_bvT-DGcWw&feature=related"]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TlBTPITo1I]YouTube - Tom Petty - You Don't Know How It Feels (Video Version)[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I]YouTube - OFFICIAL Somewhere over the Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwo?ole[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z89hQwdxqHY&feature=fvst]YouTube - Whiskey lullaby - Brad Paisley & Allison Krauss[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tZaIDo_ULk]YouTube - Jason Aldean - The Truth[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MSqF_rQ6Mw]YouTube - "Behind Blue Eyes ": Limp Bizkit, featuring Halle Berry[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJ6CcEOmlYU&feature=related]YouTube - Jock Jams - Are You Ready For This[/ame]

Basketball time.


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OkB-yFg9R4]YouTube - Sonic Youth - Schizophrenia[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd9OhYroLN0]YouTube - Linkin Park - Crawling[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eplyswd8ZRU&feature=related]YouTube - Crosby, Stills Nash - Southern Cross[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eplyswd8ZRU&feature=related]YouTube - Crosby, Stills Nash - Southern Cross[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44_rtJxPg0s]YouTube - The Eagles - Peaceful Easy Feeling[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCNJBopK25I]YouTube - Fields Of Gold Sting[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgSEgwmF-JY&feature=related]YouTube - Coldplay - In My Place[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzI2_MIIgr0]YouTube - Steve Perry - Summer Of Luv[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RJ9fW8OmdM]YouTube - Steve Perry - Listen to Your Heart[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-zZspnjLFk]YouTube - Steve Perry - Strung Out (video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5CaLMNnwhg]YouTube - STEVE PERRY - Missing You - (complete)[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixjb_cR3wZ0&feature=PlayList&p=B95F9F59AB3634F7&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=27]YouTube - Sonic Youth "Tuff gnarl"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JQiEs32SqQ[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndaXQeRPO0g]YouTube - Cheech and Chong: save the whales[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojTVN3cyRM0]YouTube - 2Pac, Thug Life & Nate Dogg - How Long Will They Mourn Me?[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOP8j8vJAkE]YouTube - long haired redneck - David Allan Coe[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgjTO5eAbZY]YouTube - Martina McBride - A Broken Wing[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8N2K0NY]YouTube - Werewolves Of London[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44Rwu5yPUrc&feature=related]YouTube - Warren Zevon Classic - Mohammed's Radio[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmwTWZzqnzo&feature=related]YouTube - Warren Zevon - Roland The Headless Thompson Gunner, live 1990[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwBbMXYDsXw]YouTube - Footloose - Original Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJe5sMBpnNY]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival-Suzie Q[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIjUY3pjN8E&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o&feature=fvw]YouTube - Mountain - Mississippi Queen[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ&feature=related]YouTube - Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N1wnJoFAl4&feature=related]YouTube - Gary Wright - Dream Weaver Lyrics Original Album Version[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1T71PGd-J0&feature=related]YouTube - The Knack - My Sharona live (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDpMqKSrr7Y&feature=related]YouTube - Dire Straits - Money For Nothing (Wembley Arena)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKUBTX9kKEo&feature=related]YouTube - Baba O'Riley[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_FZVD5lsAw&feature=related]YouTube - Who are You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0nr12u-sWU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N9rH2x5KUw]YouTube - Coldplay - Talk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlqdqNGhJaA]YouTube - Johnny Tarr - Gaelic Storm[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBeAP8EZ9Lc&feature=related]YouTube - Coldplay - Violet Hill[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SlmTTmXSbI]YouTube - Tear Upon the Rose[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izekgzzCi6E]YouTube - Santana - Maria Maria[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=594WLzzb3JI&feature=related]YouTube - The Who - My Generation[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT6dvUQvj1A&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Winning[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d64YVp5mKyY&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Conquistadore Rides Again[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xghprblOiYI&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Treat[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyHcsbAdbJo&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Soul Sacrifice Pt. 1[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2b1kfV6bGvs&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Soul Sacrifice Pt. 2[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaVXfHZv50Y"]YouTube - Bill Withers - Lean On Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx2FBOK-n-0&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Fried Neckbones[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhraiPTORhI&feature=related]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqB1oqP8smg]YouTube - War - City, Country, City (instrumental)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcQNmQdVhlY]YouTube - Whataya Want From Me : Adam Lambert : Lyrics![/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-scESgTnoUM]YouTube - Iris-Goo Goo Dolls[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GnWRjoP9mQ]YouTube - The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony (Glastonbury 2008)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgVOR28iG_o&feature=related]YouTube - Sly and the Family Stone - Everyday People[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v96P_AXzto&feature=related]YouTube - Blood,Sweat & Tears-God Bless The Child(1969)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSQAlfyaKyc&feature=related]YouTube - SUMMER (Original Full-Length Album Version) - War[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y168CNQyO7g]YouTube - Blood Sweat & Tears - You've Made Me So Very Happy[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Yeowza! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4OOvOU2MpA]YouTube - Lou Christie - Outside The Gates Of Heaven (alt. stereo outtake)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXu4UTytnIY]YouTube - Lou Christie - Tears On My Pillow w/ LYRICS[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrzr4R3LpsQ]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes (Radio Edit / Single Version)[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0ZKuqy1Pro]YouTube - The Angels - Take A Long Line (1978)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxtJoGdujYo&feature=related]YouTube - Human Beinz - Nobody But Me[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJx18eg_NIs]YouTube - String Jet Rock by Papa John Creach.avi[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MOJlNQMzVM]YouTube - Elton John - Harmony[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hHOZpob4_c]YouTube - Metallica - Sweet Jane w/ Lou Reed [Live Rock & Roll Hall of Fame New York October 30, 2009][/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w_upzACEVo&feature=related]YouTube - Gorillaz - Plastic Beach Orchestral Trailer (HD)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]YouTube - Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbGfwzMZAEM]YouTube - Rock N Roll Legends: HENDRIX N JOPLIN - SUMMERTIME[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coM_6KZn1Tw]YouTube - The Temptations - Papa Was A Rolling Stone[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeFhEaaeozg]YouTube - bang-questions[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSYnO_duIGA]YouTube - Butts Band Baja Bus[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNVc6AokZVk]YouTube - Jo Jo Gunne - Run Run Run[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1Bnl8PjES8&feature=related]YouTube - I Got A Line On You - Spirit[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aowSGxim_O8]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Mary Jane's Last Dance[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwSZvHqf9qM]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMyCa35_mOg&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - The Waiting[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8rZWw9HE7o&feature=fvsr]YouTube - Top Gun - Highway to the Dangerzone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clJb4zx0o1o&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7VsoxT_FUY]YouTube - GEORGE THOROGOOD "Bad To The Bone"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1qkUZZ1aho&feature=related]YouTube - ZZ Top - Rough Boy (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU&feature=related]YouTube - ZZ Top - La Grange[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsolaeHC9zg]YouTube - The Search is Over - Survivor[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOT4OlnCvJw]YouTube - Survivor - Didn't know it was love[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZBgb1s3ywQ]YouTube - Survivor - Oceans[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wReSlesR5E]YouTube - Survivor - "Burning Heart" & "How Much Love" - Live - 1987[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8itvQSruCE]YouTube - Uncle Kracker - Drift Away[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEW1qRVFDHA]YouTube - Uncle Kracker - Memphis Soul Song (video) Remix audio[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68mQWxAf3NU]YouTube - rob thomas when the heartache ends[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmEhp2D13Gw]YouTube - Rob Thomas - This Is How A Heart Breaks (Today Show - live)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3m8wGTSQWo&feature=related]YouTube - Elton John - Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXco_ity0fw]YouTube - Heavy D & The Boyz - The Overweight Lovers In The House[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-y2LUh-9AA]YouTube - Carlos Santana & Rob Thomas - Smooth[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgULq1yCz70"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgULq1yCz70[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnx3lzPIZ6U&feature=related]YouTube - Pixies - La La Love You[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVrNV_5LhNE&feature=related]YouTube - The Bangles - « Walk like an Egyptian » + subtitles[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yXRGdZdonM&feature=related]YouTube - Bob Marley - Redemption Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffCmFDzaYyQ&feature=related]YouTube - Bob Marley. Jamming.[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAN3_BbV9g8&feature=related]YouTube - Bob Marley Peter Tosh - TWO TRUE LEGENDS !!! by Reggaeman91[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3o4Fgh0KW_4&feature=PlayList&p=454E639A6BC7AD50&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=1]YouTube - Walk & Don t Look Back - Peter Tosh & Mick Jagger[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7kHWEGtRgA&feature=related]YouTube - War by Edwin Starr+lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpNKMJXfo5U]YouTube - loggins & messina - vahevala - Sittin' In[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYxVeoaZ58g]YouTube - NYC Song - John Cafferty & the Beaver Brown Band- (Eddie and the Cruisers)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsF62Wd4GME&feature=related]YouTube - John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Solid Gold)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysSxxIqKNN0]YouTube - Linkin Park - "New Divide"[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2H4l9RpkwM&feature=channel]YouTube - Linkin Park - Breaking the Habit[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYU-8IFcDPw&feature=channel"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYU-8IFcDPw&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzKaEFHqBo4&feature=related]YouTube - Linkin Park - Papercut[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnld4HXFiLk]YouTube - Linkin Park Reanimation Points Of Authority[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBRJK8cwP74&feature=related]YouTube - LINKIN PARK-CRAWLING [REANIMATION EDITION][/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL_rDjufglQ&feature=related]YouTube - Linkin Park - Pushing Me Away (Reanimation Edition)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_WDFxUIYUM&feature=related]YouTube - Linkin Park - Forgotten (Reanimation Edition)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFc0t5-AsGw&feature=related]YouTube - LINKIN PARK-A PLACE FOR MY HEAD [REANIMATION EDITION][/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiUIbsXJPPI]YouTube - Linkin Park ft Jay-Z - 99 Problems/One Step Closer[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62ZSQUyU00s]YouTube - The Benny Goodman Orchestra - Sing Sing Sing (With a Swing)[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2Y9m8QKl6k]YouTube - I GOT RYTHM by the Benny Goodman Sextet[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSosx94NGS4]YouTube - Benny Goodman - Sing, Sing, Sing (Aydio remix)[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQyt2n-Jh_A&feature=related]YouTube - Benny Goodman At Carnegie Hall, New York 1974 #4[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUP-Tw3Ch6I&feature=related]YouTube - Linkin Park-Bleed it Out (Official)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96YQdiMV-Jc&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles - And I Love Her[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzkhOmKVW08&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles - Something[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-n1Ro456nA&feature=related]YouTube - Yesterday[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDdI7GhZSQA&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles-Hey Jude[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ylSUsel3w&feature=PlayList&p=AA3E883F9DE4EB4F&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=13"]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nZGv8VTBVE&feature=related]YouTube - Book Of Love-Peter Gabriel[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqptyjODJXI]YouTube - If Tomorrow[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWBoeY0AAec]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Saturday Night Special-1976[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6ixSSbNDKo]YouTube - Jake Owen - Startin' With Me[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqnsZpRKVjo]YouTube - I love you period icon style[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnPZeVFJ9e8&feature=related"]YouTube - Henry Lee Summer - I Wish I Had A Girl[/ame]

Edit to single guys: This is true. Cry out for the kind of girl you want, and eventually, she will appear.

2nd edit: Of course, you must be worthy to begin with. Work on that, too.


----------



## namvet

[youtube]Uk7I4uJ0kqo[/youtube]​


----------



## namvet

[youtube]_G2Bwqe0LSY[/youtube]​


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMFMf9cN64U"]YouTube - Georgia Satellites -Keep your hands to yourself[/ame]

Hemiola!

Edit: Note to single ladies: This is true. You wanna be respected? Be respectable.

2nd edit: I meant "Hemiola" not hemolia - which means nothing.


----------



## namvet

[youtube]Mr0Z8BoMaQE[/youtube]​


----------



## namvet

[youtube]OyU4C06jcGY[/youtube]​


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9zw_79tlgM]YouTube - ZZ Top - Doubleback[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_PTpeEZwUw]YouTube - Alvin Lee - Choo Choo Mama - Rip It Up![/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5qBNhPiEgM&feature=related]YouTube - Schubert - Standchen - Horowitz[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkH0cPzg-IU]YouTube - Franz Schubert - Piano Sonata D. 960 part 1-1[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPvAQxZsgpQ]YouTube - Luciano Pavarotti - Ave Maria[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmfIDQGVqQc&feature=related]YouTube - Eric Clapton, Pavarotti- Holy Mother[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTxYep9qgKE]YouTube - U2 - Love Rescue Me [with Bob Dylan][/ame]


----------



## syrenn

because it was funny finding for nancy thread  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IP8g7-VPn4&feature=related]YouTube - PAPA OOM MOW MOW[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

how about a little rockabilly....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkLvZvt2vCo&feature=fvst]YouTube - Wayne Walker - Bo Bo Ska Diddle Daddle[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRtzS1QVTOA]YouTube - Billy Crash Craddock - Ah' Poor Little Baby[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X4GF2ye3PA]YouTube - Charlie Feathers - One Hand Loose[/ame]

and look at this i think 11 year old play with Joe Maphis...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxM8ot0tjrg&feature=related]YouTube - Larry Collins & Joe Maphis[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaGUr6wzyT8]YouTube - BOB MARLEY THREE LITTLE BIRDS[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZpaNJqF4po]YouTube - Paul Simon - Kodachrome[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L762HQ-ha7I&feature=related]YouTube - Funky Nassau- beginning of the end[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYFQwbsg0cM&feature=related]YouTube - The Blues Brothers/Paul Shaffer/Erykah Badu - Funky Nassau[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyARF3CSII0&feature=related]YouTube - New Orleans - Blues Brothers, Louisiana Gator Boys[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M01LyMe2YI4&feature=related]YouTube - The Louisiana Gator Boys - How Blue Can You Get[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R044sleOW6I]YouTube - Ram Jam - Black Betty 1977[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4nWy8pmIM4&feature=related]YouTube - Barracuda- Heart[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIjZE4kcg_Q&feature=related]YouTube - Slow Ride- Foghat (Short Version)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/InOjdeQqQFA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/InOjdeQqQFA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2eeFHdL2FBM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2eeFHdL2FBM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3W6yf6c-FA]YouTube - Duran Duran - Rio (2003 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_4COxumzxKw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_4COxumzxKw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2TNYyXdZjI]YouTube - Reach Out I'll Be There The Four Tops 1966[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R_qnrezOZ8&feature=related]YouTube - Bon Jovi Living On A Prayer[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=objvCrF7XEU]YouTube - Dr John- Iko Iko[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw9i-ixcrSA]YouTube - mountain music by alabama[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTUi9l84fRw]YouTube - The Beatles - Golden Slumbers, Carry That Weight, The End[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjCw3-YTffo]YouTube - The Band, The Weight[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MAz9NY44Qc]YouTube - Big Iron[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfM6nRVBvGs]YouTube - Allman Brothers - Jessica[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwPTYimAE7E&feature=related]YouTube - 1971 The Flying Burrito Brothers "Six Days on the Road"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHacDYj8KZM]YouTube - If I Had $1,000,000 - Barenaked Ladies [BEST ONE][/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc]YouTube - Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb-Nacm-pKc]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Learning to Fly[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp6tHtUfsSQ]YouTube - Coyote Ugly Soundtrack - LeAnn Rimes - Can't Fight The Moonl[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maAyfcO-X3k]YouTube - I'll stand by you - The Pretenders (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfJe8hQ8ha0]YouTube - OMC - How bizarre[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEhvtyucHgc]YouTube - Gutter Twins - Front Street[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wiVkdVPGoY]YouTube - Andrews Sisters - Song & Dance - Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRtAJy2nFVM&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Blinded by the light (Live 1976)[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nw4CkcZfhrI]YouTube - Diplomats Son - Vampire Weekend (Album Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVR8lg1YLuc&feature=related]YouTube - T-Bone Walker - Call It Stormy Monday[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gDhR1R3S0s]YouTube - Allman Brothers / Stormy Monday[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5ZkdHImCuQ&feature=related]YouTube - Bill Engvall - Here's Your Sign (Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXRLEyIoJZA]YouTube - Third Eye Blind - Motorcycle Driveby[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1PpTXtlnb0]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Hey, Tonight[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93S_l0qZrXA&feature=related]YouTube - I heard it through the grapevine - Creedence[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

This song is played out, but Uprising is still awesome!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojSEivEdroU&feature=related]YouTube - Great Muse "Uprising" soundtrack with 2009 Iranian election video and image footage[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G54lfxiid_w]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Takin' It To The Streets (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

Gotta love Cash!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTM7c8dqubo]YouTube - When the Man Comes Around -Tribute to Johnny Cash song[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rP3Hi1f7Og"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rP3Hi1f7Og[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

GHook93 said:


> This song is played out, but Uprising is still awesome!
> 
> YouTube - Great Muse "Uprising" soundtrack with 2009 Iranian election video and image footage



Good one 

I have one too

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMxFa6-6gJ4[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdP5xNyK-ZY]YouTube - THE FOUNDATIONS - Build Me Up Buttercup [There's Something About Mary (1998)][/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGL4btEIoTo]YouTube - The Archies intro 1969[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnqkaH_EP_o&feature=related]YouTube - Andy Kim Rock Me Gently[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXY1_F5YkoM&feature=related]YouTube - Paper Lace-The Night Chicago Died[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MSqF_rQ6Mw]YouTube - "Behind Blue Eyes ": Limp Bizkit, featuring Halle Berry[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfLC2IpJ8Y]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCOLL8ZRddk]YouTube - kevin fowler a hard man to love with lyrics on screen[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEBgRF1hkDA]YouTube - Foster & Lloyd "Texas In 1880"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE]YouTube - All these years Sawyer Brown[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsaTElBljOE]YouTube - Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mXBbVc4Df8]YouTube - Metallica - Fade to Black (1985)[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_3nYixwNn0]YouTube - Grateful Dead & The Beach Boys "Okie From Muskogee" 4-27-71[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUb0TmXuECM]YouTube - Metallica-The Unforgiven I[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpPlzeK7RM]YouTube - ELO - Telephone Line - CORRECT SYNC[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqI81Xa2mFk]YouTube - Duane Allman solo - Loan Me A Dime[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gp5foT32tKM&feature=related]YouTube - Sugarland - Something More[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ]YouTube - Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXf4QLqnROU&feature=related]YouTube - LADY ANTEBELLUM-- I RUN TO YOU W/LYRICS[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VD6BS5ehu0]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wi_WVkICzrU&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers - Breakdown Live[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SJrGypINUU]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Desolation Row[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuKegmEyv-A&feature=related]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Love Don't Live Here[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E]YouTube - Beach Dawn - Mystic Traveler - Dave Mason[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTCHj8qhcjY&feature=related]YouTube - Dan Fogelberg - Nether Lands[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQeqmNbA2Hs]YouTube - CHRISTOPHER CROSS - SAILING[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQYYEHjDPrM&feature=related]YouTube - jesse colin young - sunlight[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QoVAQUEDT0]YouTube - Seals and Crofts - Hummingbird[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0&feature=related]YouTube - Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft #1 Hit(1972)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC-oP84mRME]YouTube - Seals and Crofts Diamond Girl[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAH5zEtO0zU]YouTube - Seals & Crofts - We May Never Pass This Way Again (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZWBw_gupXE&feature=related]YouTube - The Alan Parsons Project- Games People Play[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5znh58WITU8&feature=related]YouTube - "Games People Play" - Joe South - 1969[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzXzcyZmL_c]YouTube - Iron Man - Black Sabbath (with actual lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBTOGVb_cQg]YouTube - Aerosmith - Angel[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf_3V0urAA8&feature=related]YouTube - Aerosmith- Sweet Emotion + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRbPWcLode0&feature=related]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSmJOvLrVig]YouTube - Dramatics - What You See Is What You Get (Watts, L.A. 1972)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD0jQH9OdwQ&feature=related]YouTube - respect yourself/the staple singers[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RmKBFND9SY&feature=fvw]YouTube - SLY & The Family Stone -- It's a Family Affair[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NVVe1DkVsQ&feature=related]YouTube - Sly and the Family Stone - Hot Fun in the Summertime[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDhCtwr6W2U]YouTube - Earth, Wind & Fire - That's The Way Of The World (ste.lyrcs)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxbFLYa0_bw]YouTube - Queen- Somebody to Love[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrelPOP518g&feature=related]YouTube - Queen - crazy little thing called love[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-xVb1qsPCw&feature=related]YouTube - Queen - Under Pressure[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNTji0T1PTI]YouTube - RUSH working man[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]UCQCaLuSx0c[/youtube]​


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEfR9I6Yi4I&feature=related]YouTube - Robin Trower In City Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-XfthjK-bk]YouTube - Little Big Town - Boondocks[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omYEqbLREX8&feature=related]YouTube - Little Big Town - Fine Line[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_srFu5slZU]YouTube - Thunderclap Newman - Something in the Air[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsWufNDJl4M]YouTube - "Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey" By Paul McCartney[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7D65IomNYY&feature=related]YouTube - Paul McCartney- Band on the Run[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P_HKQGq730&feature=related]YouTube - "Too Many People" By Paul McCartney[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1ZUU8xi7qY&feature=related]YouTube - James Gang - Walk Away - Joe Walsh[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUAacbCcouA&feature=related]YouTube - in the city joe walsh[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlxxmNP2MKw&feature=related]YouTube - Billy Preston - Summertime[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoMi8aWLDCs&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles - Get Back[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrkwgTBrW78&feature=related]YouTube - Revolution - The Beatles[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6tV11acSRk&feature=related]YouTube - THE BEATLES- HERE COMES THE SUN[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Presently playing in my Paltalk room.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqZhM75aGMg]YouTube - Looking Out My Back Door - Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic: Freedom Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tZtJIL5va4&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic - Light Up Or Leave Me Alone[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP5g9VZjxrI]YouTube - reo speedwagon - back on the road again[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQGFmEbuJOY&feature=related]YouTube - Richie Havens Sings "Freedom"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW3L8qon7hg&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Band- The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY_5JOEmFK0&feature=related]YouTube - The Band- The Weight[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCWyGiK1rjs]YouTube - The Doors - LA Woman[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pODq8_FxE&feature=related"]YouTube - Rob Thomas - "Someday"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVpv8-5XWOI]YouTube - Train - Hey, Soul Sister[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okd3hLlvvLw]YouTube - Imagine[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE]YouTube - "Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwmGWCJOxnw]YouTube - Vince Gill - When I Call Your Name[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDl3iUo__dY]YouTube - "Runaway Train" w/lyrics ~Soul Asylum[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQJY8EVqzwA&feature=related]YouTube - Steamhammer - Junior's Wailing[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYUqZTDa4Fg&feature=related]YouTube - Let It Ride[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982)



This is one of my favorite songs of all time. I used to listen to it over and over and over......and over. I love highway songs.

I tried to rep you, but I have to spread the rep first


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFl0nlHaWa4]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhReu6Zjmk8"]YouTube - when you come down my way eli young band (live)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_umeMtV4QU&feature=channel]YouTube - Tom Petty - A Face In The Crowd[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2jfV1DzcuQ]YouTube - Metallica - Enter Sandman Music Video[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joNzRzZhR2Y&feature=channel]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Rain On The Scarecrow[/ame]


----------



## Frank

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - John Mellencamp - Rain On The Scarecrow



Excellent song!


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHEOjergZAs]YouTube - I Dig A Pony- The Beatles[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TzFnYcIqj6I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TzFnYcIqj6I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uhpu2N4rQZM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uhpu2N4rQZM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9zgXyjU9VU]YouTube - The Bottle Let Me Down ( Merle Haggard )[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/leohcvmf8kM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/leohcvmf8kM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzDYHLk2w8E]YouTube - Merle Haggard Swinging Doors Live 1967[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh-5FI21s6M]YouTube - Jane's Addiction - Jane Says[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yx9RlOW05y0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yx9RlOW05y0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MYp0VIbwZk]YouTube - Talking Heads - Live in Rome 1980 - 08 Life During War Times[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u4xp2lgiAjY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u4xp2lgiAjY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZHimj-crMrA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZHimj-crMrA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iyMjyGAj8Ao&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iyMjyGAj8Ao&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYETHsxAv8c]YouTube - Old & In The Way - Old & In The Way[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mFLdHx2ZXUA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mFLdHx2ZXUA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmdPQp6Jcdk]YouTube - The Animals - House of the Rising Sun (1964) High Definition [HD][/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KahtLdNgb0&feature=related]YouTube - Garcia/Grisman - Ripple - Warfield Theater - 12/08/91[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdAEmX0OpMk]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Shine On Your Crazy Diamond[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0pfFkdC6oE]YouTube - The Long and Winding Road - THE BEATLES[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_0UXRY_rY]YouTube - Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAQ2vEo4T0Y]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- D'yer Mak'er[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrhAHJk7y50]YouTube - Field of dreams[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SCt8JPAkgU]YouTube - Trini Lopez- If I Had A Hammer[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko77T9GubT8]YouTube - Surrogates- Breaking Benjamin "I Will Not Bow"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

tha malcontent said:


> YouTube - Trini Lopez- If I Had A Hammer
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Trim that sig pup, or I'll let EZ and del do it for you.


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq344ks1ieg]YouTube - Johnny Cash - Cocaine Blues[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBWFJ85n_w0]YouTube - Johnny Cash Show: Johnny Cash - Sunday Morning Coming Down[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMN7fGZW_BY]YouTube - Charlie Daniels "Uneasy Rider"[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw1bHaUk1CM]YouTube - The Highwaymen - Highwayman[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfElHIt7n0s]YouTube - Big and Rich - 8th of November + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TD_pSeNelU&feature=related]YouTube - Willie Nelson - On the Road Again[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4s0nzsU1Wg&feature=related]YouTube - A Country Boy Can Survive[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhwVMX6EcOQ&feature=related]YouTube - Trace Adkins - I Got My Game On[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE]YouTube - All these years Sawyer Brown[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBqU8FOE0uk]YouTube - Heart - What About Love[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZp9IXUlJYI]YouTube - Cheap Trick- I Want You To Want Me lyrics[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_3QqzI23sE]YouTube - DON'T PULL YOUR LOVE / HAMILTON, JOE FRANK & REYNOLDS[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNtzc5rhj4E]YouTube - I'm Not free But I'm Cheap[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

This:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZjzG5IxSUc]YouTube - Entendu - Edie Pijpers[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV8WhNnF_Sw]YouTube - Shinedown - If You Only Knew (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBllejn5fVA&feature=related]YouTube - Steely Dan - Reelin' In The Years[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG07WSu7Q9w]YouTube - Simply Red - Holding Back The Years[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrzr4R3LpsQ]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes (Radio Edit / Single Version)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej8H926Hmaw]YouTube - Melissa Etheridge - Come To My Window (1994)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNS6D4hSQdA]YouTube - The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS8AhwRaREE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjn4L9EMLGo]YouTube - Rascal Flatts "Oklahoma Texas Line"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24UBwv0_MX4]YouTube - Bon Jovi - I'll be there for you with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucZRore0-EE]YouTube - Prince - When Doves Cry[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxfdDrKO8uM]YouTube - Heart - Alone[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL2prMmPmQ4]YouTube - Chicago - Colour my world[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y4u52__vUY]YouTube - Alabama 3 - Woke up This Morning[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QExQCwn6kwg]YouTube - Same Old Lang Syne-Dan Fogelberg[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA]YouTube - A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_umeMtV4QU]YouTube - Tom Petty - A Face In The Crowd[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxElyO9U5kk]YouTube - Kimmie Rhodes - Love Me Like a Song.WMV[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGDA0Hecw1k&feature=related]YouTube - Mike & The Mechanics - The living Years[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4]YouTube - Mr. Mister - Broken Wings[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOA4ixV-3jU&feature=related]YouTube - Everybody Wants To Rule The World[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bqgy1mebh8&feature=related]YouTube - Tears For Fears - Shout[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew&feature=related]YouTube - Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sInEoM9UEFk]YouTube - The Beatles- Oh! Darling with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBgSY467X_Q]YouTube - Wyclef Jean feat. Claudette Ortiz - Dance Like This[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALC7kt6iUHY]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project - Don't Answer Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La-9bHte8R8&feature=related]YouTube - She's Not There - Santana[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ&feature=related]YouTube - Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fymw5ie9Zd4&feature=related]YouTube - Do You Know What I Mean ? - Lee Michaels- 1971[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3KeiPjbgcE&feature=related]YouTube - Don't Call Us We'll Call You- Sugarloaf- 1975[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVaLE4TTbwI&feature=related]YouTube - Rock On - David Essex - 1973[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRvY-I9pNpI&feature=related]YouTube - Ian Thomas "Painted Ladies" 1973[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpPdLb69-qk&feature=related]YouTube - Atlanta Rhythm Section - So Into You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgjSEbyWDeI&feature=related]YouTube - Climax Blues Band-Couldnt Get it Right 1976[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHshmDAc4lk&feature=related]YouTube - Classics IV - Spooky (1968)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VSuO7Vtlzo&feature=related]YouTube - Classics IV - Stormy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGBWBFQtx3Q&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Spencer Davis Group - Gimme Some Lovin'[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKyEyxwqS2c&feature=PlayList&p=FAE152CD763D0372&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=16]YouTube - Tommy James & The Shondells - Mony Mony (1968)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2erlljh0cg]YouTube - MUSTANG SALLY - CHRIS NORMAN[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEj4_iN1tiw]YouTube - Backwards - Rascal Flatts[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfxoM6trtZE]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie /City of New Orleans[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GguFmYRryz8&feature=related]YouTube - Alice's Restaurant Part 1[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2nn1HtMzuk&feature=related]YouTube - Alice's Restaurant Part 2[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6tV11acSRk&feature=related]YouTube - THE BEATLES- HERE COMES THE SUN[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XI1z7xgeGsI]YouTube - Magical Mystery Tour-'The Fool on the Hill' [with lyrics][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_J7BxyZozk&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles - You've Got To Hide Your Love Away (HD)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM0IDLAntVM&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles - Hey Jude[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtqxY3t74To]YouTube - Almost Home[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8l7thWrzS4]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - I sing for the things - Sweet piano demo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCNJBopK25I"]YouTube - Fields Of Gold Sting[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Gd0cvOHTHE]YouTube - Sting - fortress around your heart[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvTwFl6OIAk&feature=channel]YouTube - "I Told You So" Carrie with Randy Travis from American Idol[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTvbKVcxWEg&feature=related]YouTube - Randy Travis - Forever and Ever Amen[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CwuQ8B5eEg&feature=related]YouTube - Deeper Than the Holler -- Randy Travis[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ylSUsel3w&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2XFA7MU9jg]YouTube - Grace Slick Dreams[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29RvK7OI2Fg]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music .1972[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1bxlDAjGCo]YouTube - "I'm Movin' On" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUE0r3fsWdg]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Takin' It To The Streets (with McDonald piano diddy) - 1977[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr_eVcCAUXo&feature=related]YouTube - Dobie gray- drift away[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBdt2grd9Lc]YouTube - Love Me[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKy-6EXe2lQ&feature=related]YouTube - "Take Me There" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnFSaqFzSO8]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix Purple Haze[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MSqF_rQ6Mw]YouTube - "Behind Blue Eyes ": Limp Bizkit, featuring Halle Berry[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUTXb-ga1fo]YouTube - Tom Petty - I Won't Back Down[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_zi4OxJpY0&feature=related]YouTube - Rascal Flatts-My Wish[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkWGwY5nq7A&feature=related]YouTube - "Bless The Broken Road" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T29-VNiC3Qg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VzUETZBvsw]YouTube - "Feels Like Today" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDOcELESjwg]YouTube - "Love You Out Loud" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfzUv09nIH4&feature=related]YouTube - Toto - Hold the line (High Quality) - With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4gJN2NhSNI]YouTube - Daughtry - Life After You - New Song w/ Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHC6QRaq6d0]YouTube - Iggy Pop - Five Foot One[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpPlzeK7RM]YouTube - ELO - Telephone Line - CORRECT SYNC[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSIRAF75sa0]YouTube - Bodhisattva - Steely Dan[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p88Rh3C_rQ]YouTube - Doobie Brothers- Give me the beat boys[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA7iGxV6rt4&feature=PlayList&p=05D9D56C133DA0CE&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=2]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Lodi[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14dncQ3EBh8]YouTube - Joe Cocker Sings She Came In Through The Bathroom Window[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLdrtyybM-o]YouTube - Pink Martini - Hang on Little Tomato[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuRDMu87tl0]YouTube - Dr John--right place,wrong time.----ORIGINAL[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VNx78SAq8M]YouTube - Dancing with Myself - Billy Idol[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1PpTXtlnb0]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Hey, Tonight[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLVWxuMsiDQ]YouTube - Youngbloods - Darkness, darkness[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fGDIxcuPT7s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fGDIxcuPT7s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbI0cMyyw_M]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Run Through The Jungle[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKAYGVIkbok&feature=related]YouTube - Derek And The Dominos - Bell Bottom Blues ( studio version)[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_iQ5KOwyaw]YouTube - James Cotton - Instrumental & Rocket 88[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[youtube]_o3IdhYIkEg[/youtube]​


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwlhlEYRme8]YouTube - Dr. Hook & The Medicine Show- The Cover Of "Rolling Stone" (vinyl)[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql0IB1zv2MA]YouTube - One Toke Over the Line[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON4jWbNvu_I&feature=related]YouTube - ONE OF THESE NIGHTS[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye3ecDYxOkg]YouTube - "Toking" with Lawrence Welk[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z-cg5JOrOs]YouTube - Sarah McLachlan- Possession (piano version)[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgUs7yWnDJ8]YouTube - Velvet Underground - Sweet Jane (alternate outro)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SqkCotxAueM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SqkCotxAueM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9S2q24o49qc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9S2q24o49qc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q0cZnKokpdw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q0cZnKokpdw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpdkX-9BF_Q]YouTube - Family Of Man (1975) - Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jhk5MEugJY]YouTube - Yes-Starship Trooper 1973[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8nFKE4lYUtM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8nFKE4lYUtM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HQEhuylZmg]YouTube - Four Tops Baby I Need Your Lovin'[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f7tAFlAYmXE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f7tAFlAYmXE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miZWYmxr8XE]YouTube - Ball Of Confusion (That's What The World Is Today)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SneSls69L7g]YouTube - The Supremes - Back in my arms again HQ[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6diOn54OWs]YouTube - Polk Salad Annie - Tony Joe White and Johnny Cash Duet[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZK-FRac7m58&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZK-FRac7m58&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi0nFlUeN0o]YouTube - Edwin Starr 1968 - "25 Miles" MOTOWN-190[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuiI0kV4joQ&feature=related]YouTube - And You and I by Yes[/ame]

I like the begining and the end. The middle I just sort of tolerate.


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3kFPBtc9BE]YouTube - In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRtgr9n7V9w]YouTube - Point of Know Return- Kansas[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jaLoB8uwDM]YouTube - Mountain - Mississippi Queen (LYRICS)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZBUb0ElnNY]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Love Me Tender[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSpwBVdBD6s]YouTube - Patti Austin & James Ingram ~ Baby come to me[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXW9w17Tf0A]YouTube - ALICE COOPER: ONLY WOMEN BLEED (1975)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0qm8nq8RcA]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt - Long Long Time[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fF8wU4Nl9Y]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-BR6NJlk1_A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-BR6NJlk1_A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSSvp8OnzLs&feature=related]YouTube - Butts Band Be With Me[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGgNpSwwF6A]YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Tom Petty - "Stop Draggin My Heart Around"[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0SIAR9TRxk&feature=related]YouTube - Country Joe and The Fish - Grace[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX2UIC5nM2I]YouTube - Foreigner - Say You Will [HQ][/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L97pXkcMEds]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac- Gypsy [Stevie Nicks] [Official Music Video][/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VYJvoDJCW0A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VYJvoDJCW0A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z04r_tlWdRs]YouTube - bonnie raitt - something to talk about[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F55zS4iFXeI&playnext_from=TL&videos=YU_aixVx4UM]YouTube - La pistola y el corazon[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9SgDoypXcI]YouTube - The Beatles -Let It Be[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD1AczTlhoo]YouTube - Melissa Etheridge - I'm The Only One[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VL5d0leKh0o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VL5d0leKh0o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2DOcro7VeDo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2DOcro7VeDo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ApZ1aD8nYEk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ApZ1aD8nYEk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EFjLhsEO9NU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EFjLhsEO9NU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-TlAD-b7yew&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-TlAD-b7yew&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1eR1ni6sZK4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1eR1ni6sZK4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Jack Fate

This is what I'm listening to this morning.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Boppin-Hillbilly-Red-Hot-Rockabilly/dp/B000DNVRTC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1276964438&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: From Boppin&#39; Hillbilly to Red Hot Rockabilly: From&#133;[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BWP-AsG5DRk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BWP-AsG5DRk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aLzrRAs8fdc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aLzrRAs8fdc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H14R4ZsMM0E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H14R4ZsMM0E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y6B25LcgAuE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y6B25LcgAuE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlkMZhO_dDg]YouTube - The Four Tops - Sugar Pie Honey Bunch[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEUOiiVxsGc&feature=related]YouTube - You really got a hold on me - Smokey Robinson & the Miracles[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A9SEO0uNQ1o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A9SEO0uNQ1o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h8VGQTtENSs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h8VGQTtENSs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H14R4ZsMM0E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H14R4ZsMM0E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]



You must spread some reputation before giving it to dilloduck again 
Just want you to know, I really like that song


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqYBGcv41M8]YouTube - Don Henley - The Boys Of Summer[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oU9BPwcPaO4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oU9BPwcPaO4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awUFFNr3imY]YouTube - OMD- If You Leave[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uravhL8FbY]YouTube - Bruce Hornsby - Mandolin Rain[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mLaVCYpeWh4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mLaVCYpeWh4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U4fdkkBt8VE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U4fdkkBt8VE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg6sVDcJdhk]YouTube - LIONEL RICHIE - You Are[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJJQpSzDgC0]YouTube - Exile - I Wanna Kiss You All Over (1978)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/anLfoy2XsFw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/anLfoy2XsFw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BAmgHGtOeJ0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BAmgHGtOeJ0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75XWbsSx-E]YouTube - The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aTYp8-O96M]YouTube - Right Now - Van Halen - Right Now[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Snf9oQ_ErM&feature=related]YouTube - Van Halen - Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gcj34XixuYg]YouTube - Kiss - Lick It Up[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbJQT2eDseA]YouTube - when the levee breaks/led zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwircEDCss8&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Diamond - I Am... I Said (Stereo!)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQLWF_ItzYs&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Forever in Blue Jeans (Stereo!)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZe7jeZmYxQ]YouTube - King Tee feat. Ice Cube - Played Like A Piano [by Mic][/ame]



peace...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoLggN8iVRc&feature=related]YouTube - When the stars go blue[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f88NZ1sxWX0]YouTube - Pink Floyd 2001: A Floyd Odyssey Full Ending Scene[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvag-KgqELY]YouTube - 08. Sade - Every Word[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgkLhfiGIqY&playnext_from=TL&videos=MquzxxD8S2Y&feature=grec_index]YouTube - Kiss - God of Thunder - Live[/ame]



peace...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFS4zYWxzNA&feature=related"]YouTube - clubbed to death - Matrix soundtrack[/ame]

And a shorter version

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YCGtT_FRYg"]YouTube - Rob dougan clubbed to death videoclip[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Ma4BvMUwU&feature=related"]YouTube - Requiem for a dream[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FQey4LAvvrA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FQey4LAvvrA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8bxiI47Q12s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8bxiI47Q12s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g62FAjh400A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g62FAjh400A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

Just spent some time barefoot in the back yard chasing these 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyQAiUSbmpM]YouTube - Owl City - FireFlies - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://web1.nyc.youtube.com/v/H_GmuIHL_EM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://web1.nyc.youtube.com/v/H_GmuIHL_EM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4LNH27s5ULE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4LNH27s5ULE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bomv-6CJSfM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bomv-6CJSfM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HxZKa4NwGo]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - The River (LIVE in NY)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3t9SfrfDZM]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bXKboDqiSbE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bXKboDqiSbE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pAf3gqdCrDs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pAf3gqdCrDs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E88RUqyjts"]YouTube - Grandpa Tell Me Bout The Good Old Days[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UejelYnVI3U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UejelYnVI3U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQNqk54HPdE]YouTube - Daydream Believer The Monkees[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UejelYnVI3U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UejelYnVI3U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8FBFLMOrnw&feature=related"]YouTube - Pam Tillis - The River And The Highway[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHA5ywNKm54&feature=related"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHA5ywNKm54&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bbbBlmK-maQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bbbBlmK-maQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYEgYVyBDuM]YouTube - Two Tickets To Paradise - Eddie Money[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpJia1TrzL8&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - All my love (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoF4Dsd1uRU"]YouTube - D'yer Mak'er by Led Zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKym33vK1cs]YouTube - Wild Wood Weed[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RMP10siqqgU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RMP10siqqgU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKBVB_WQOPk]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- Over the Hills and Far Away[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5QjTK0pL1go&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5QjTK0pL1go&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n0s4_PKJKbU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n0s4_PKJKbU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


CRANK IT UP


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpOrZHzrsek&feature=related]YouTube - FUNK #49/THE JAMES GANG[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbv-LcdLY-Y]YouTube - Walking On The Moon - The Police[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X7Qj7fh0JmE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X7Qj7fh0JmE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AtzIWPeun7c&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AtzIWPeun7c&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lHDJh2HHssU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lHDJh2HHssU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTMDk9Xxs0Y]YouTube - Irene Cara - Out Here On My Own[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyMWfD2I6XA]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Scarlet Begonias into Sunshine Daydream 6-15-76 Beacon Theatre NYC *Audio*[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WH6UnvSlahc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WH6UnvSlahc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyqbckE9kIU&feature=related]YouTube - Lucky Ball and Chain by They Might Be Giants[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqH21LEmfbQ]YouTube - The Clash - Should I Stay Or Should I Go[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttOBnmXFDtQ]YouTube - Sara[/ame]


----------



## Kalam

Indie music FTW
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNl0Jw9_Z5A&feature=related]YouTube - Broken Bells - The Ghost Inside (Live at The Boat)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Is this the most unlikely guy to ever be the main dude in a video? Or what?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL7-CKirWZE]YouTube - New Radicals - You Get What You Give[/ame]

Fun song tho.


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bossv8SKXv4]YouTube - The Clash - Charlie Don't Surf[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEoc13bwCw0]YouTube - rod stewart the faces - maggie may 1971[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkBSZUzds2c&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - The Temptations - Cloud Nine[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akiBVlrRvEQ&feature=related]YouTube - American Girl - Tom Petty Studio Version with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5BJXwNeKsQ&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty - Learning To Fly[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJQQYUjPUNQ&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty - Breakdown[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aowSGxim_O8]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Mary Jane's Last Dance[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3jWESj-Lkw]YouTube - aerosmith come together must see rare[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Bx5S93d3mg]YouTube - goodnight my angel[/ame]


----------



## Jon

No link available, but I'm really digging the new single from Killers frontman Brandon Flowers. It's titled Crossfire. Not sure why he is doing a solo album, so far it sounds just like a Killers album.


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc1IR9IZJLo]YouTube - Loverboy - this could be the night[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYXNAj4y6Oo]YouTube - Loverboy - Heaven In Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLoOXWn-EJo]YouTube - Loverboy - Turn Me Loose video[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L886mjb0O8]YouTube - Paul Davis-I go Crazy[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHN3X6tFqAw]YouTube - Paul Davis-Cool Night[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzcM4ikD5Bo]YouTube - Paul Davis - '65 Love Affair[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Jon said:


> No link available, but I'm really digging the new single from Killers frontman Brandon Flowers. It's titled Crossfire. Not sure why he is doing a solo album, so far it sounds just like a Killers album.




Here is a version that hasn't been blocked yet..... 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6RLGry9jDU&feature=related]YouTube - Brandon Flowers crossfire (new Instrumental)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlqwpq7xycU&feature=related]YouTube - The Association - Windy (1967)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_3QqzI23sE&feature=fvw]YouTube - DON'T PULL YOUR LOVE / HAMILTON, JOE FRANK & REYNOLDS[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DkETTRg0C8&feature=related]YouTube - spanky & our gang---lazy days[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi0CqIeLjkQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Cowsils_ The Rain, The Park, & Other Things[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ds4RjG8hAw&feature=related]YouTube - Vanilla Fudge "Keep Me Hangin' On"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUi-2QC3c2Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoJyeA-IAv4&feature=channel]YouTube - The Spiral Staircase More Today Than Yesterday[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYi7uEvEEmk]YouTube - Bill Withers - Lovely Day (Original Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo&feature=related]YouTube - Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC-oP84mRME[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0]YouTube - Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft #1 Hit(1972)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Env5iMrBjws]YouTube - KISS - Rock n Roll all night![/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1MS6ZZ3PjY]YouTube - The Flaming Lips - It's Summertime[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgsoJrzplUI&feature=related]YouTube - Kiss - Detroit Rock City[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFkOYRl5hTM]YouTube - Voltaire- Almost Human[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if-UzXIQ5vw]YouTube - R.E.M. - Losing My Religion (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loyTCkV06xQ]YouTube - Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close My Eyes Forever[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnNN2ZH7uZs[/ame]


----------



## Kalam

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21Zd8xPUQs8]YouTube - Radiohead -- Idioteque (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Kalam

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puph1hejMQE]YouTube - Grizzly Bear - Ready, Able [Official Music Video][/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KrrsLZaY9s]YouTube - George Strait - Amarillo By Morning[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kJlsvKENqY]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Lay, Lady, Lay[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx6_0Do0qGQ&feature=related]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Keep the customer satisfied[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs_YQ6JuNpA&feature=related]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Homeward Bound[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hqdZ4AWSaI&feature=related]YouTube - Simon And Garfunkel - The Boxer (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKY-smJ6aBQ&feature=related]YouTube - I Am a Rock - Simon & Garfunkel Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-S90Uch2as&feature=related]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Sound Of Silence[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJBhdKrwTOc]YouTube - The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnLXssfrWzc]YouTube - The Desert Rose Band - Story Of Love[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAENUcHceZ4]YouTube - The Desert Rose Band - Hello Trouble[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-eP2CjQGUA]YouTube - The Desert rose Band - Come a Little Closer[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hu9jjWEa14A]YouTube - I Still Believe In You The Desert Rose Band[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPJPFnesV4]YouTube - Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQhI8J4R3rU]YouTube - John Denver Baby You Look Good To Me Tonight.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCru-Ui69aQ]YouTube - Larry Gatlin ~ Houston (Means I'm One Day Closer To You)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Does anyone remember this TV show?  I used to love it when I was a kid 

Larry Gatlin~ All The Gold In California

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FD8QPYzooTM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn4V-Yfvlvs]YouTube - BEE GEES ~ RUN TO ME ~[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5um3B3V4jlQ]YouTube - The Bee Gees - Lonely Days (1975)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqeSUAlI5uI]YouTube - The Guess Who - No Time[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IRjl3SWC2U]YouTube - The Stampeders - Sweet City Woman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLcx4VCkJH0&feature=related]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSfeQKGudOA&feature=related]YouTube - The Hollies - Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress + Lyrics (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPospvRqP_s]YouTube - The Eagles Take it easy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgLfoQfmSQ4&feature=related]YouTube - Eagles - Hotel California[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nEZQKsf37I]YouTube - David Gilmour There Is No Way Out Of Here[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB7h5aWPPd0&feature=related]YouTube - Head East Live '79 Never Been Any Reason[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMFYs3gfgis]YouTube - ~THIN LIZZY~ JAILBREAK[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcGARx0EhJc&feature=fvst]YouTube - Thin Lizzy - The Boys Are Back In Town[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0]YouTube - Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnRU_rWJ0sE&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Shinin' On - 01 - Shinin' On[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTSxAMPXJ80&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Walk Like a Man[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p88Rh3C_rQ]YouTube - Doobie Brothers- Give me the beat boys[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez3Nu2j60c8&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - On Time - 07 - Heartbreaker[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMZ4amjbqhU]YouTube - Eddie Rabbitt - I Love A Rainy Night[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpVLlnQ08OA]YouTube - Going to California by Led Zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4v-_p5dU34&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin-The Rain Song[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipPmklBJ6Es]YouTube - G. Love & Special Sauce - Kiss And Tell[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gcds0xLgXA]YouTube - Clint Black- Like The Rain[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4XEbwyvxPc]YouTube - Raindrops Keep Falling on My Head - B.J. Thomas with lyrics (Audio Only)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0VRj2uw9L0&feature=related]YouTube - Nickelback - Gotta Be Somebody [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yw1Tgj9-VU]YouTube - Linkin Park - In The End (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Kalam

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1-xRk6llh4]YouTube - TV On The Radio - Wolf Like Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd9OhYroLN0]YouTube - Linkin Park - Crawling[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Just recently saw this movie.  This guitar solo is fabulous!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0E6WpkNy2E]YouTube - Bari Improv / Kaki King / August Rush Soundtrack 2007[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MSqF_rQ6Mw]YouTube - "Behind Blue Eyes ": Limp Bizkit, featuring Halle Berry[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzDYHLk2w8E&feature=related]YouTube - Merle Haggard Swinging Doors Live 1967[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt_oQ_f2aUg]YouTube - Saving Abel - Addicted [High Quality Music Video][/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wyJIIP5a1Q]YouTube - Breaking Benjamin - I Will Not Bow OFFICIAL[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXrcINvsREU]YouTube - Allman Brothers - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed - 1970[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_ZAlf2_h14&feature=PlayList&p=B3BBB3260F85E078&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=2]YouTube - Todd Rundgren & Utopia - Initiation[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3HemKGDavw]YouTube - Ramble On - Led Zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVlbgqmxXNY]YouTube - Traffic - The Low Spark Of High-Heeled Boys[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIYLZOp_Bzc&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic - Feelin' Alright[/ame]


----------



## Kalam

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R6S5CJWlco]YouTube - Bloc Party - Helicopter[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYo3w_SQTLw]YouTube - cream-toad 1967[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Simply the best.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we55QQcsvY4]YouTube - Fanfare for the Common Man[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToczfJpqqpY&feature=fvst]YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra - Strange Magic[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpPlzeK7RM]YouTube - ELO - Telephone Line - CORRECT SYNC[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Years ago when I was in High School,I had a friend that used to play and sing this song for me.  Now whenever I hear it, I think of him. 

For John...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3fI0mLz3ks]YouTube - America Tin Man[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd2Ch6WBeQU]YouTube - America - Ventura Highway (live 1974)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxpKTids-u0]YouTube - America a horse with no name[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AzEY6ZqkuE]YouTube - Harry Nilsson - Everybody's Talkin' (1969)[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

This song reminds me of _The Munsters_ theme song.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTxO4QJ9z9I]YouTube - The_Bfoundation_-_Bazooka_Joe.mpg[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66aqcOsnP2E]YouTube - Shadows Of The Night - Pat Benatar[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8lJYN3FfC0]YouTube - Pat Benatar - Invincible[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9J9rTZJBmw&feature=related]YouTube - Pat Benatar - Love Is A Battlefield[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfLC2IpJ8Y]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AWbgkRpYwc]YouTube - Linkin Park-In The End Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5UuAborP0k&feature=PlayList&p=7F53588334208413&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=72]YouTube - Five - When The Lights Go Out (Music Video) HD 720p[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ncRIMBwo_0]YouTube - Josh Ritter - Idaho - Live @ Easy Street Records[/ame]

And out at sea for seven years,
I got your letter in Tangier,
I thought that I'd been on a&#65279; boat,
'Till that single word you wrote,
That single word it landlocked me,
And turned the mast to cedar trees,
And the winds to gravel roads,
Idaho, Idaho.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR0sFhgzXIQ]YouTube - Supertramp / The Logical Song[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2vJUadjdmo&feature=related]YouTube - Wagon Wheel -- Old Crow Medicine Show[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH730xn1mB0]YouTube - Josh Ritter Wings[/ame]

at night we crossed the border following a Black robe 
to the edge of the reservation&#8212;to Cataldo Mission 
where the saints and all the martyrs look down on dying converts 
what makes the water holy she says is that that it&#8217;s the closest thing to rain


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ]YouTube - Kansas - Dust In The Wind[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htuxb-m4-ng]YouTube - Free - All Right Now RARE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFnOfpIJL0M]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Refugee[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6hMj0YDyxw]YouTube - Joan Baez - In My Time Of Need[/ame]


Will you comfort me, in my time of need?
Can you take away the pain of a hurtful deeds?
Cause when we need it most, there's no rain at all
And the dust just settles right there on the feed


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faEX3qjP9Mc&feature=related]YouTube - Fade To Black - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw6_VXPwm6U]YouTube - Kansas Carry on my Wayward son[/ame]

My favorite Kansas song


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CABsgXUyClE&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqZhM75aGMg]YouTube - Looking Out My Back Door - Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwQgHxbjibo]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Comin' Home[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usEcJwrNHAg]YouTube - rolling stone angie[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro_nC-E668A]YouTube - Oak Ridge Boys Y'all Come Back Saloon[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta0a3DFUU0Y]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yzo6Otpgj-E&feature=related]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - Canadian Railroad Trilogy (Lyrics )[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhVLiHPUOIM]YouTube - Wild Horses - The Rolling Stones 1995[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnRTzdvLCEU]YouTube - Dave Matthews Band - Grey Street[/ame]

Oh look at how she listens
She says nothing of what she thinks
She just goes stumbling through her memories
Staring out onto Grey St.
And she thinks...hey
How did I come to this
I dreamed myself thousand times around the world
But I can't get out of this place
There's an emptiness inside her
And she'd do anything to fill it in
But all the colors mix together
To grey, and it breaks her heart


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yrch66gdjjk]YouTube - U2 - Even Better Than The Real Thing - official video[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO9Ild2cvdg]YouTube - April Come She Will--Simon & Garfunkel[/ame]


June, she´ll change her tune, 
In restless walks she´ll prowl the night; 
July, she will fly 
And give no warning to her flight.


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izeDRfkyMAQ&feature=related[/ame]

When I think of heaven (Deliver me in a black-winged bird)
I think of flying down into a sea of pens and feathers
and all other instruments of faith and sex and God
In the belly of a black-winged bird
Don't try to feed me
I've been here before and I deserve a little more


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLBgmbXBOb8]YouTube - Dixie Chicks - Travelin' Soldier[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUMh8GQnDW8]YouTube - How Soon is Now? - The Smiths[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ctb-SrwL884]YouTube - Ralph McTell Streets of London[/ame]

And have you seen the old man 
Outside the seaman's mission 
Memory fading with 
The medal ribbons that he wears. 
In our winter city, 
The rain cries a little pity 
For one more forgotten hero 
And a world that doesn't care


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijZRCIrTgQc]YouTube - R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts (Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pODq8_FxE]YouTube - Rob Thomas - "Someday"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkS169P_Eeo]YouTube - Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozpdBvB0hek]YouTube - Big & Rich - 8th Of November (Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Big & Rich - 8th Of November (Video)



Now that song gives one pause and gives perspective, thank you for posting it


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ]YouTube - Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

PixieStix said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Big & Rich - 8th Of November (Video)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that song gives one pause and gives perspective, thank you for posting it
Click to expand...


We're nobody.  Just "those" people that make newsreels.


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Big & Rich - 8th Of November (Video)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that song gives one pause and gives perspective, thank you for posting it
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're nobody.  Just "those" people that make newsreels.
Click to expand...


No you are all the only reason we are here today. 

Like your sigline says


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OiV_5kEt6A]YouTube - Phil Collins "Against All Odds" Live Aid 1985[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGOsQs3_v7A]YouTube - Sting - Fragile[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RG_kerFL6yE]YouTube - Queen - One Year Of Love (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCNJBopK25I]YouTube - Fields Of Gold Sting[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L8-FTvSVxs]YouTube - Queen - Who Wants To Live Forever (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNBWf54RvsI]YouTube - I'm Going Slightly Mad[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VD6BS5ehu0]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sl0J0K-Tjlc]YouTube - Collective Soul THE WORLD I KNOW[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRK5vLUYLmg]YouTube - Elton John- Tiny Dancer[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lXOuZgm_eY]YouTube - Elton John- Levon[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rKHeN69r_M]YouTube - Poison - Talk Dirty To Me (2001 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6g8W3aSa7M]YouTube - Return to Innocence[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYJIGYerpLg]YouTube - Elton John - Ticking (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGa70tVYVKo]YouTube - Tommy - I'm Free - Roger Daltrey (The Who)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrK5u5W8afc]YouTube - Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnzoBdcIHAA]YouTube - Eric Clapton - "Running On Faith" Hartford 1992[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BmgJo45rSg&feature=related]YouTube - Depeche Mode - Halo (not live) [violator][/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - November Rain[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ0onxQIY_w]YouTube - Mann's Fate - Jorma Kaukonen & Jack Casady (Hot Tuna) 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUseW_yJkpg&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Tuna: 101 Keep Your Lamps Trimmed & Burning[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ley8DN6jrXc&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Tuna - 8 I see the light[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxtJ7BmMwcE]YouTube - Donovan universal soldier[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voqL5ksOuoo]YouTube - Tom Paxton. last thing on my mind[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfxoM6trtZE&feature=related]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie /City of New Orleans[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D67kmFzSh_o]YouTube - David Bowie- Space Oddity Original Video (1969)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9KAqhbIZ7o]YouTube - Blade Runner-Love Theme-Full version[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Kalam

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jqruM31dGs]YouTube - Starfucker - Florida[/ame]


----------



## Kalam

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDH7YyJnv0w&feature=related]YouTube - The Mars Volta - Roulette Dares [The Haunt Of][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRvY-I9pNpI&feature=related]YouTube - Ian Thomas "Painted Ladies" 1973[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOA4ixV-3jU&feature=related]YouTube - Everybody Wants To Rule The World[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4]YouTube - Mr. Mister - Broken Wings[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzymBKGV8rw&feature=related]YouTube - The Fixx - One Thing Leads To Another[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axhLruo9SqA]YouTube - Robert Plant & Alison Krauss - Please Read The Letter (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xpu5hT6oX0]YouTube - ?? Whenever You Come Around by Vince Gill ??[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPnhSFrkpno]YouTube - Dan Seals - One Friend[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlxxmNP2MKw&feature=related]YouTube - Billy Preston - Summertime[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PiJwoULvKk]YouTube - The Lovin' Spoonful - Summer in the city[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7zmHAEcTvU]YouTube - Tonight[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

Is the guy in the middle, at 3:23, the comedian "Danny" from Fame?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axhLruo9SqA"][/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMk7nkM495g[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axhLruo9SqA"] [/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGoUTwIWxis]YouTube - My Love[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1VRjEl8C60]YouTube - A Father's Love -- Bucky Covington[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKpn-GYsKSc]YouTube - Dan Seals - Bop[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO2Py291OiA&feature=related]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Stealin'[/ame]


----------



## hortysir




----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvJwEu9ghvM]YouTube - Blackmore's Night - Village Lanterne[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbKcRlh_gxc]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Such A Night w/lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkdqXfasg80]YouTube - One On One - Hall & Oates[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Red3R17FlUQ]YouTube - Hall & Oates-Sara Smile[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z30Nwiju-1Y]YouTube - Hall & Oates - Everything your heart desires[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo8p9Ckd0wo&feature=related]YouTube - MAGIQUEST - Blackmore's Night[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eapjR5QfVB4]YouTube - Josh Turner - Soulmate[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N1wnJoFAl4]YouTube - Gary Wright - Dream Weaver Lyrics Original Album Version[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVpv8-5XWOI"]YouTube - Train - Hey, Soul Sister[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy4UP_dCjAk]YouTube - The Proclaimers - I'm Gonna Be (500 Miles) (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sirXkk7MRV0&feature=related"]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Lady in black (Acoustic Live)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGL4btEIoTo]YouTube - The Archies intro 1969[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8QFNrTq9oo]YouTube - The Four Seasons - December, 1963 (Oh What A Night) - 1975[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

This song actually annoyed me, and hurt my ears, I have no clue why I listened to the whole thing 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LBmUwi6mEo]YouTube - The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu0efgKBYVQ]YouTube - Ooh Child Five Stairsteps[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhEMxle0yEY]YouTube - Speechless - LADY GAGA - The Fame Monster (FULL SONG)[/ame]


I can't believe what you said to me
Last night when we were alone
You threw your hands up
Baby you gave up, you gave up 

I can't believe how you looked at me
With your James Dean glossy eyes
In your tight jeans with your long hair 
And your cigarette stained lies

Could we fix you if you broke? 
And is your punch line just a joke?

I'll never talk again 
Oh boy you've left me speechless 
You've left me speechless, so speechless
And I'll never love again, 
Oh boy you've left me speechless 
So speechless 

I can't believe how you slurred at me
With your half wired broken jaw
You popped my heart seams
On my bubble dreams, bubble dreams 

I can't believe how you looked at me 
With your Johnnie Walker eyes
He's gonna get you and after he's through 
There's gonna be no love left to rye

And I know that it's complicated
But I'm a loser in love
So baby raise a glass to mend 
All the broken hearts
Of all my wrecked up friends 

I'll never talk again
Oh boy you've left me speechless 
You've left me speechless so speechless 


I'll never love again, 
Oh friend you've left me speechless 
You've left me speechless, so speechless

Hooow? 
Haaaa-oooo-wow? 
H-ooow?
Wow

Haaaa-oooo-wow? 
H-ooow?
Wow

And after all the drinks and bars that we've been to
Would you give it all up?
Could I give it all up for you? 

And after all the boys and girls that we've been through
Would you give it all up?
Could you give it all up?

If I promise boy to you
That I'll never talk again
And I'll never love again
I'll never write a song
Won't even sing along

I'll never love again
So speechless
You left me speechless, so speechless
Why you so speechless, so speechless?

Will you ever talk again?
Oh boy, why you so speechless?
You've left me speechless

Some men may follow me
But you choose "death and company"
Why you so speechless? Oh oh oh


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp4339EbVn8]YouTube - Dusty Springfield - Son of a preacher man[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z8RCfnWPOo]YouTube - The Box Tops - The Letter (1967)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urt2cy7AqFs&feature=related]YouTube - Carole King & James Tyalor - So Far Away[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2iS8XctJKo]YouTube - Jim Croce - Operator[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lVPox4QomI]YouTube - KISS - Do You Love Me - Destroyer[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFVlJAi3Cso]YouTube - Pearl Jam-Black[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQtLoJlQD6E]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins Disarm video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heQNyYhuHZ4]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYdXesvlGyU&feature=related]YouTube - Gary Allan - Smoke Rings In The Dark[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2qo1x9rcCc]YouTube - Dwight Yoakam - Fast As You (Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi_760pnGtg]YouTube - to dream[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK0ORP8Zm9s]YouTube - Santana - Dance Sister Dance (Baila Mi Hermana)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOHfjn1X368&feature=related]YouTube - Santana "No One To Depend On" (OLDIE)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_M_LAMaf0w]YouTube - Last of the Mohicans - Promontory[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yoGTVzgow8&feature=related]YouTube - The Game of love - Santana feat. Michelle Branch[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NsJ84YV1oA&feature=related]YouTube - Carlos Santana - Oye Como Va[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVGMMUglVC4&feature=related]YouTube - GATO BARBIERI & CARLOS SANTANA EUROPA & SAMBA PA' TI[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU]YouTube - Looking glass - Brandi you're a fine girl[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhdiSqt6sXE]YouTube - ARIZONA / MARK LINDSAY[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fgGNZYR5QM&feature=related]YouTube - Lobo- Me & you & a dog named Boo[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaPnOASOWIU&feature=related]YouTube - Dobie Gray. Drift away[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTCyO9MpGUM&feature=related]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - China Grove 1973[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX2XI_MZc3M]YouTube - Carmelita, by: Warren Zevon[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kWeaIOJ8FU&feature=related]YouTube - Warren Zevon - Hasten Down The Wind[/ame]

She's so many women
He can't find the one who was his friend
So he's hanging on to half her heart
He can't have the restless part
So he tells her to hasten down the wind


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xp1CGNobEL4&feature=related]YouTube - Lawyers, Guns and Money[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TprfUdSAHgM]YouTube - Kenny Rogers & The First Edition - Ruby, Don't Take Your Love To Town[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnYAkvCpom0]YouTube - Cher - Dark Lady[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOSZwEwl_1Q&feature=related]YouTube - Cher - Gypsys Tramps And Thieves[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl9K_rz8cHk]YouTube - Foreigner - "Soul Doctor" (Never Seen Before 1994 Video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSuGmRLCZCU]YouTube - Foreigner - Feels Like The First Time (Live 1984)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4]YouTube - Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme (Miami Vice)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne38tkbxQKs]YouTube - Steve Wariner - The Weekend[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ1x53CZnZs]YouTube - Steve Wariner - Lynda[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxzg_iM-T4E]YouTube - Royal Guardsmen - Snoopy Vs. The Red Baron[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsTk2xp0nvY]YouTube - Macy Gray - I Try[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lr0hV0CSzo]YouTube - Three Dog Night Never Been To Spain[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHmqWRY-OdA]YouTube - Montrose - Space Station #5[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIBhwWbviFw]YouTube - UFO - Love to Love[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUuG1Ge8MTU&feature=related]YouTube - INDIAN RESERVATION - PAUL REVERE & THE RAIDERS[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BmEGm-mraE]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Bad Moon Rising[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgcxd9wtXUE&feature=PlayList&p=56FA0DE59455D5C0&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - T-Rex - Children of The Revolution[/ame]


----------



## Dis

_**bangs head against the wall**_
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUMwu_gXK7Q]YouTube - The Lion sleeps tonight FULL[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbWULu5_nXI]YouTube - Procol Harum - A whiter shade of pale 1967[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6WQ2efjodg]YouTube - Mr Bojangles by Nitty Gritty Dirt Band[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1FKJ3kHOD8]YouTube - Bachman-Turner Overdrive ~ You ain't seen nothing yet[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CVLVaBECuc]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Small Town[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joNzRzZhR2Y]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Rain On The Scarecrow[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOfkpu6749w&feature=channel


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzwowI1Psy4]YouTube - Treat Her Like A Lady By Cornelius Bros & Sister Rose[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYUMPKFYd6g]YouTube - Metallica - The Unforgiven (Video)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdSnwufjKtc]YouTube - Rose garden - Lynne Anderson[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz8PISGCWh8]YouTube - If You're Reading This[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0gX-bipodU&NR=1]YouTube - David Ball - Riding With Private Malone[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfAJLGFWxYo]YouTube - Average White Band - Pick up the pieces[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ_k_VG6Syc]YouTube - The Tubes - She's A Beauty[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwE1zNDhh0I]YouTube - Little Wing - Concrete Blonde - The Essential[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuvDbz4s--o&NR=1]YouTube - Faith Hill - It Matters To Me (Acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hukpwYO8S28]YouTube - Crystal Ball - Styx[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es1xpUxrMhU]YouTube - Reba McEntire - Whoever's In New England[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

From "way back when" women sang, rather than screeching:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaV-6qerkqI]YouTube - Carly Simon - Nobody Does It Better[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

YouTube - allison krauss the lucky one


----------



## Barb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaJAxdGeZ4E&feature=related]YouTube - Concrete Blonde - Everybody Knows[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tCeAZ1nQjk]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - Boogie On Reggae Woman[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_EIufhjHsE]YouTube - Kiss - Hard Luck Woman[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNJS2qXTDTk]YouTube - Boston's More Than a Feeling Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpyRI1j9t6c]YouTube - Chevelle - Send The Pain Below[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB17uWuBrL0]YouTube - Kansas - "Carry On Wayward Son" 1976 Video[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWhInhE6emE]YouTube - You've Got Another Thing Comin' - Judas Priest (Lyrics Included)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koBWtYVRf-0]YouTube - Kansas Dust in the Wind live unplugged[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Care4all said:


> YouTube - Kansas - "Carry On Wayward Son" 1976 Video








_*Dunt-daadaa-dunt-daadaa-dunt-daadaa-daaah-daaah!*_


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yosCYE4vwlY]YouTube - CLIFF RICHARD - Devil Woman (1976)[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkGV2qJUouM]YouTube - Concrete Blonde - Dance Along The Edge[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]0l0nzPpvbFs[/youtube]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYdlqjiQPAc]YouTube - Cracker - Low[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CXqOFPE62A&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ27AM3RTv8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU]YouTube - Looking glass - Brandi you're a fine girl[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Pretty sure this video is one of those that defines the 80's. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swzh0ngMNJo]YouTube - Van Halen - Jump(Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU]YouTube - ZZ Top - La Grange[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKbPUzhWeeI]YouTube - The Doors - Riders on the storm[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-sh8V9Pzok]YouTube - Exile - Kiss you all over ( 1978 ) Long Play[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBYSTxCDwFg]YouTube - Cliff Richard - True Love Ways[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=El6iQ2_dvlc]YouTube - Nick Gilder - Hot Child In The City[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpVLlnQ08OA]YouTube - Going to California by Led Zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iM6ppOUlxRY&feature=related]YouTube - Rock and Roll- Led Zeppelin (How the west was won)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW3nPqPPBDw]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x6chChxzV0&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKh2TBDu9L4&feature=related]YouTube - HUMBLE PIE - C'mon Everybody (1974)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTV6PEK-pJw&feature=related]YouTube - Blind Faith Can't Find My Way Home[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeqMGFJftrs&feature=related]YouTube - blind faith - sea of joy[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnKoAEs65Pg]YouTube - Bob Seger 1982 Shame On The Moon[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YicD1yCyNQU]YouTube - Bob Seger 1982 Roll Me Away[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGHUHwNrHUQ]YouTube - Bob Seger-Old Time Rock & Roll[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPslBGjuRL0]YouTube - Collective Soul - Shine (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvCvsRp5ho]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Wanted Dead Or Alive[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pK02USyU8M]YouTube - Deanta - Ready for the storm.[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af926HzO6-4]YouTube - Kathy Mattea, Coal Tattoo[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0DqPSF2fyo]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnlgkS3YYVs&NR=1]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown - 1979[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE]YouTube - All these years Sawyer Brown[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if-UzXIQ5vw]YouTube - R.E.M. - Losing My Religion (Video)[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHAFmFsb9XM]YouTube - Merle Haggard -- The Fightin' Side Of Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVs4jDL-JBo]YouTube - Journey - Faithfully[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziFI_0Fx5ts&feature=related]YouTube - Merle Haggard - Mama Tried (1968 live TV performance)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsgl4k6DnoE]YouTube - Willie Nelson and Family - 9.17.06 - part 4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw1bHaUk1CM]YouTube - The Highwaymen - Highwayman[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg9eUNFkgUs&feature=related]YouTube - John Anderson - Swinging Doors[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBWFJ85n_w0]YouTube - Johnny Cash Show: Johnny Cash - Sunday Morning Coming Down[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLQl5Raj-Ic]YouTube - Jim Reeves "Welcome To My World"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FY7RWJAtJQ]YouTube - Kaw-Liga - Hank Williams[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubSCPBkTyWY&feature=related]YouTube - Doug Kershaw - Diggy Liggy Lo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEIBmGZxAhg]YouTube - Jimmie Rodgers - Blue Yodel No 1 (T For Texas)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0eYXFCXErQ]YouTube - Kevin Fowler - Beer, Bait & Ammo[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WslUBMK2RYw&feature=related]YouTube - Don't Mess With My Toot Toot-Bonne Musique Zydeco[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tGBqaBK_b8&feature=related]YouTube - Kevin Fowler - I Ain't Drinking Anymore[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faEX3qjP9Mc]YouTube - Fade To Black - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNTgkb_8R7g]YouTube - Versailles--zombie[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN2VNFpiGWo]YouTube - Amboy Dukes, The Journey to the Center of the Mind[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7av6mgdeCkY]YouTube - Iron Maiden - Passchendaele[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIWFNZ3MA4Y]YouTube - hall & oates - kiss on my list[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49H0IfoILwQ]YouTube - Squeeze Box The Who[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOGdMEemqWQ&feature=related]YouTube - Asleep At The Wheel San Antonio Rose[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYFhWV8--io]YouTube - Janis Joplin-Me and Bobby McGee[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6EbaQNa9c8]YouTube - RARE San Antonio Rose Version by Patsy Cline for US Army[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XEnxou-_80&feature=related]YouTube - Patsy Cline "It wasn't God Who Made Honky Tonk Angels"[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkGUt4QYc08]YouTube - Janis Joplin - To love somebody[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpHiURKkY0Q&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07NMA51D46c]YouTube - Roy Orbison - Crying[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjQvqxaFrFE]YouTube - Hesitation Blues by Willie Nelson and Asleep at the Wheel[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceYjg1dy-h0]YouTube - Linda Ronstad - Blue Bayou[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGb1gQht-eQ]YouTube - Gary Allan - Runaway[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmCf34TVSSQ]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Watch the Wind Blow By[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypn9oKaO-3E]YouTube - At Seventeen[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - Anything But Mine[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypWWYHPd43Y]YouTube - Laura Branigan - Power Of Love - Martes 13[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3hFhH6MsQ0]YouTube - Shannon - Henry Gross[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

I like this video cuz it was shot in the Bahamas, where I got married. At 1:26 there is a shot taken at The Cloisters, where we made our vows, only the vid doesn't show the little Gazebo structure where we stood. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogH6SqhiRM4]YouTube - The Beatles - Another Girl[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmT6udys8Tc]YouTube - Grateful Dead Touch Of Grey Video (Band In Bones)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN3GbF9Bx6E&feature=related]YouTube - The Mamas & The Papas: California Dreamin'[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYub1neLZmA]YouTube - Whisky Lullaby[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXtc-TH0Iv4]YouTube - Shania Twain - You're still the one[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JEmqNIGPl0]YouTube - Robert Duval singing "If You'll Hold The Ladder (I'll Climb To The Top)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuYDSnSIyrk[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGQ8BVLkOXE&feature=related]YouTube - Elton John - Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mrx2naUGeh8]YouTube - Elton John & Kiki Dee - Don't Go Breaking My Heart[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tCrBF71JCU]YouTube - Jefferson Starship - "Miracles"[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-Xl17B-Z0A]YouTube - Willie Nelson - Always on my mind[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLoQteiJNOU&feature=related]YouTube - Guns N' Roses Ft. Sir Elton John Playing November Rain[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQZmCJUSC6g]YouTube - Carly Simon - You're So Vain[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEF470mXqU4]YouTube - Seals and Croft - Summer Breeze (Live 1974)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8uHVVq10B8]YouTube - A Horse With No Name (America)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpOjQvADLG4]YouTube - Bread Guitar Man[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-nlLQEfxx8]YouTube - The Carpenters' Superstar[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6inwzOooXRU]YouTube - Carpenters Close To You[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1gNYwVdLoQ]YouTube - Cats Don't Dance - Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NmdFgFyhnk]YouTube - same old lang syne[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ichO7gAeOGE]YouTube - JIM CROCE- TIME IN A BOTTLE BEST QUALITY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2iS8XctJKo]YouTube - Jim Croce - Operator[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta0a3DFUU0Y]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pHNkOQCIzk]YouTube - Nazareth - Love Hurts Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0VRj2uw9L0]YouTube - Nickelback - Gotta Be Somebody [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Ain't seen no daylight since we started this band

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP7RvPJrj70]YouTube - aerosmith live @ the hard rock hotel las vegas no more no more[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLRLhV9U0kQ]YouTube - Aerosmith - Pink[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Greatest rock song performance freakin ever. Crank it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVvHuBeuKVM]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Midnight Rambler, Mar '70 "Live DUB" (Dubbed)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R9HhYT3fuM]YouTube - Tom Waits - Ol' 55[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOSD35t21z4]YouTube - Baby You're A Rich Man (Remix)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sh-fMOecSE]YouTube - Tumbling Dice The Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPsdlso6-X8&feature=related]YouTube - Serenade from the stars- Steve miller band[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuihEWySYhs&feature=PlayList&p=D06D7A603CCD9B84&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=20"]YouTube - steve miller b& - You Send Me - Fly Like An Eagle (30th Anni[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnlTrq6wLf0&feature=related]YouTube - Fly Like An Eagle Steve Miller Band[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbUs7u10n1E&feature=related]YouTube - Tim McGraw - She's My Kind of Rain - HQ (Official)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=663L-GWQdws]YouTube - Love, Reign O'er Me- Pearl Jam[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FJNZyhRfA4]YouTube - Ray Stevens Sittin' Up With The Dead[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcDBgXbGskc]YouTube - Mindy Smith - Jolene.[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]YouTube - Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdQJ4gxqDRE&feature=related]YouTube - Danny's Song by Loggins And Messina[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiDOkRJ1w20&feature=related]YouTube - "Vahevala" Loggins and Messina[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqBxjx9gPcE&feature=related]YouTube - Your Mama don't Dance by Loggins and Messina[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0]YouTube - Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft #1 Hit(1972)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p88Rh3C_rQ&feature=related]YouTube - Doobie Brothers- Give me the beat boys[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfAhpXhVj9g]YouTube - 30 Days in the Hole - Humble Pie off LP[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz8PISGCWh8&feature=related]YouTube - If You're Reading This[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIjRo-gMlKE]YouTube - Nickelback - Figured You Out[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLBgmbXBOb8]YouTube - Dixie Chicks - Travelin' Soldier[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4tPGljkR_w&feature=related]YouTube - Santo & Johnny - Sleep Walk '68[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5PP1HEFlkdY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5PP1HEFlkdY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VMFdpdDYYA]YouTube - Nickelback - Someday[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEiyGgWt6no]YouTube - Led Zeppelin Since I've Been Loving You 1973[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bkjv9SscotY&feature=related]YouTube - Since I've Been Loving You - Led Zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj_ZznMMRic]YouTube - Faith Hill - It Matters To Me (Video)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Guess I should have gone with_ Tea For One_.

Bizarre.


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cj3W9rt3GTE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cj3W9rt3GTE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb4o64dM_gM]YouTube - Nickleback-Animals Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSZITC4tEes]YouTube - MARTY BALIN - Hearts[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWdZEumNRmI]YouTube - Air Supply - All Out Of Love[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Page's_ other_ blues ballad, or SIBLY redux.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8Cl68H9jOI]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- Tea For One (STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW5K0YVgyqk&feature=related]YouTube - JUICE NEWTON - Queen Of Hearts[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-_niy2ZM5Jo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-_niy2ZM5Jo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dis

Meister said:


> YouTube - JUICE NEWTON - Queen Of Hearts



Wow!  I don't think I've heard that since I was a teenager...

Heard this one the other night at a party...again, not since I was a kid...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i019fwYM_Pw]YouTube - Alabama - Dixieland Delight[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoEwR9_Sy_M]YouTube - Righteous Brothers - UNCHAINED MELODY - GHOST[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl_du3YU7XU]YouTube - Kiss &Say Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FICEMBph6qY]YouTube - Oh What a Night - The Dells[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LhemoVkL9LQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LhemoVkL9LQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8QFNrTq9oo]YouTube - The Four Seasons - December, 1963 (Oh What A Night) - 1975[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alvEUFJtMw8]YouTube - Betcha By Golly Wow- Stylistics[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs0epThTlpw&feature=related]YouTube - Dr. John - Such a Night[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_a4BU09GrU]YouTube - Waylon Jennings& Willie Nelson - Mamas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ03ngpdU80]YouTube - Highwayman - Johnny Cash-Willie Nelson-Waylon Jennings-Kris Kristoffersen[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xgbsC_zL50]YouTube - Chuck Wagon Gang - I Love To Tell The Story[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y2iCs7zKPAw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y2iCs7zKPAw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyOWhHf7Rpo]YouTube - Chuck Wagon Gang - Jesus hold my hand[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wc6NOScZLE]YouTube - Chuck Wagon Gang - If i could hear my mother pray[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rKHeN69r_M]YouTube - Poison - Talk Dirty To Me (2001 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VVFRMSwuq0]YouTube - Patty Loveless - You Don't Even Know Who I Am[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNmuRU05SLg]YouTube - Rod Stewart - Tommorrow Is A Long Time[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao3rR3B8RgQ]YouTube - The Last Sunday[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AChK4jBkxs0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEOV5vWfSgI]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band Can't You See[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI]YouTube - Bob Seger - Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VJzcF0v1eOE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VJzcF0v1eOE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsMQbedCZj0]YouTube - Paul Revere & The Raiders - Indian Reservation[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izQB2-Kmiic]YouTube - Zager And Evans - In The Year 2525[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V0OXQUWYpM]YouTube - Stephen Bennett - Westphalia Waltz[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sdXjm8pZMws&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sdXjm8pZMws&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF42sHz07OQ]YouTube - St.Benitez vs J.Palomo @ Lolita Cafe[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZGWQauQOAQ]YouTube - Sound Of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel (live sound)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuG35Tbrtbw]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel El Condor Pasa[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVmImUmYYVQ]YouTube - Energy Crisis '74 by Dickie Goodman[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WXYjm74WFI]YouTube - I'M SO LONESOME I COULD CRY (1949) by Hank Williams[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r5JHGi0awgc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r5JHGi0awgc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-BO-yuToh1w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-BO-yuToh1w&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y-zjFp70esY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y-zjFp70esY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DQ89HHSq9b8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DQ89HHSq9b8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AMcBdR5AcBI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AMcBdR5AcBI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CJ8MvnEVCqM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CJ8MvnEVCqM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZPvrFrYKcc]YouTube - Katie Armiger UNSEEN Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QP-SIW6iKY]YouTube - Enter Sandman - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rKHeN69r_M]YouTube - Poison - Talk Dirty To Me (2001 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhReu6Zjmk8]YouTube - when you come down my way eli young band (live)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUJ9tftPsGY]YouTube - W.A.S.P. - Blind In Texas[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hntXAO_Rq7c]YouTube - Dixie Chicks - Cowboy Take Me Away[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCNJBopK25I]YouTube - Fields Of Gold Sting[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIj81BJJMQA]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Everywhere (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTu6tRZ2K0k]YouTube - Eli Young Band "Home"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vgwk8tUT5k[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y8sy5r82iE]YouTube - Eli Young Band-When It Rains[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reExs1L16Tk]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd Red, White, And Blue[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIPan-rEQJA]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Who'll Stop The Rain[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfLC2IpJ8Y]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vpm_LMCYVIw]YouTube - Ray & Donna - Stars Over Texas[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR6pkU-_MK4]YouTube - Cross Canadian Ragweed - 17[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZkDf1he-ZQ]YouTube - George Strait - Unwound[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

I'm just gonna be a "dick" and play this one..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ea2PFayJBtk]YouTube - lynyrd skynyrd "that smell" pulp fiction music video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I48jPTL0tA0]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins - Disarm (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5h02ZmeB5c]YouTube - Joe Cocker - up where we belong[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtorKpNdoqo]YouTube - The Marines' Hymn[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA78e27R_J4]YouTube - Elton John- Daniel[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3fZP7QC4PE]YouTube - The Kills - U R A Fever[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eja-popojUo]YouTube - Bette Davis Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJCTrolF3CY&feature=related]YouTube - Deep purple - Child in time 1970[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QF3Cjbk1zU]YouTube - Longer Boats Cat Stevens Video[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ofz3wecTe_0]YouTube - Murder By Death Foxglove[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvm2OYF2p7E]YouTube - Daughtry - Life After You[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPPq_Cdarig]YouTube - The Beach Boys - Feel Flows[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2XaBjF8QW8&feature=related]YouTube - Natasha Beddingfield - Pocket Full Of Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28_unHqjVp0]YouTube - ELO-Strange Magic[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVpv8-5XWOI]YouTube - Train - Hey, Soul Sister[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

There is always something, had to go to Lowe's for plumbing stuff and had one of those epiphanies that grab us when music is blasted too loud and there is no one else except us singing - in my Buick of course. 

I have always loved the open road and want my ashes thrown from a Chevy doing a hundred on some open road.  And check out Turn the Page and Against the Wind 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0Jt4J1FPLg]YouTube - Roll Me Away - Bob Seger and The Silver Bullet Band[/ame]

ps leak is fixed too.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mRFWQoXq4c]YouTube - Bob Seger- Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tRgYfQ48A0]YouTube - Mona Lisas & Mad Hatters - Elton John (Honky Chateau 9 of 10)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13GD78Bmo8s&feature=related]YouTube - Your Song - Elton John[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AH7e3qK0EA]YouTube - Love Is In the Air - John Paul Young[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPc-o-4Nsbk]YouTube - Nickelback - Savin' Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHhKnc0XZrs]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band with Duane - Whipping Post - Fillmore East - 09/23/1970 (Part 1)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

....music is the voice of God, and sometimes a walk in the woods is only church one needs....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3gfIJeNojo]YouTube - Ubi Caritas[/ame]

Ubi caritas et amor Deus ibi est
Congregavit nos in unum Christi amor
Exsultemus et in ipso jucundemur
Et ex corde diligamus nos sincere 
Ubi caritas et amor Deus ibi est
Simul ergo cum in unum congregamur
Ne nos mente dividamur caveamus
Cessent jurgia maligna, cessent lites
Et in medio nostri sit Christus Deus 

Ubi caritas et amor Deus ibi est
Simul quoque cum beatis videamus
Glorianter vultum tuum, Christe Deus
Gaudium quod est immensum atque probum
Seacula per infinita saeculorum 


Where love and loving-kindness are together, God is always there
Since Christ's love has gathered us all together in one company,
Let us rejoice and take delight n Him, now and forever,
Let us now without any reserve or deception love one another. 

Where love and loving-kindness are together, God is always there,
Therefore, whenever we are together,
Let us not be divided from each other in our feelings;
Let spite, quarreling and strife cease among us, and may Christ, who is God, be in our midst. 

Where love and loving-kindness are together, God is always there
Bring us, in the company of the blessed, to behold Your great beauty,
To see Your face in glory, Christ our God,
There to possess heaven's peace and joy, Your truth and love,
Happiness of immeasurable excellence,
Through unending ages of ages, world without end.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfLC2IpJ8Y]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gzNAUUpN_Q&feature=related]YouTube - Celtic Spirit - theme from Braveheart - Culloden[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxFf_1SEPYU]YouTube - SCOTLAND THE BRAVE[/ame]


Enthroned on the peak of her own highland mountains
Te spirit of Scotia reigns fearless and free
Her green tartan waving o'er blue rock and fountain
And proudly she sings looking over the sea
Here among my mountains wild I have serenely smiled
When armies and empires against me were hurled
Firm as my native rock I have withstood the shock
Of England, of Denmark, or Rome and the world


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-LkTsol220&feature=PlayList&p=ACACD18E5E87C0A0&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=2]YouTube - John McDermott-The Green Fields Of France(Lyrics)[/ame]

Well how do you do, young Willy McBride, 
Do you mind if I sit here down by your graveside, 
And rest for a while 'neath the warm summer sun, 
I've been walking all day and I'm nearly done.

I see by your gravestone you were only 19, 
You joined the great fallin' in 1916.
Well I hope you died quick, and I hope you died clean.
Oh Willy McBride, was it slow and obscene?

Did they beat the drums slowly, 
Did they play the fife lowly?
Did they sound the death march as they lowered you down?
Did the band play the last post and chorus?
Did the pipes play the flowers of the forest?

Did you leave a wife or a sweetheart behind, 
In some faithful heart, is your memory in shrine?
And though you died back in 1916, 
In that faithful heart, you're forever 19.

Or are you a stranger without even a name, 
Enclosed forever behind a glass pane.
In an old photograph, torn and battered and stained, 
And faded to yellow in a brown leather frame.

Now Willy McBride, I can't help wondering why
Do those who lie here know why they died.
Did they really believe when they answered the cause, 
Did they really believe that this war would end wars?

But the sorrow, the sufferin', the glory, the pain
The killing and dying were all done in vain.
But, Willy McBride, it all happened again, and again, and again, and again, and again.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo]YouTube - Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYub1neLZmA]YouTube - Whisky Lullaby[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPWNsGFXCZk]YouTube - dream weaver gary wright[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3A7CVrBFC7M]YouTube - Gloria Estefan - Rhythm is Gonna Get You[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

if this wasn't Miami, when I lived there, I don't know what was....yes, I am dating myself!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VljII7Cz_Gk]YouTube - Gloria Estefan - Conga[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

and this is Miami too!  ahhhh the memories of youth!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTCDSmZINyY]YouTube - Glenn Frey - You Belong To The City[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RzA0VHcsBY&NR=1]YouTube - Slow-Have Not Been The Same[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UByYWMeY68&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Allman Brothers: Dreams (live '70)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTFm9gFz3_w&feature=related]YouTube - Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXrcINvsREU&feature=PlayList&p=6B1A8255F41727FF&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeHgNqbdBKs]YouTube - Mason Williams - Classical Gas (Acoustic)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-5d5IfdYK4]YouTube - But I Could Be Wrong[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C00ffeNR5zw]YouTube - I WANT TO KNOW WHAT LOVE IS - FOREIGNER - (1984)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3tHYb4_bAg]YouTube - Maria Muldaur - Midnight At The Oasis (1974)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3LEhfbKCSc]YouTube - Paul Butterfield Blues Band - Driftin' Blues (Monterey 1967)[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS3l5BFd-0w]YouTube - Tom Waits - Return of Jacky and Judy.[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8cUvPyvsg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHq87F2fS-s]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band / This Ol' Cowboy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rFYbMhcG8&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Frampton Do You Feel Like We Do Midnight Special 1975 FULL[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QiwDk7oL58&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Frampton-Baby I Love Your Way Live[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah3vTq2ZxYk&feature=related]YouTube - Solsbury Hill - Peter Gabriel (live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWvbu5K7MBM&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7z9DwMKvqcc]YouTube - Robert Palmer - Bad Case Of Loving You Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgyrWoD9-04]YouTube - 100 Things Every Man Needs to Know - Tim Wilson[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5TqcFqSTzo]YouTube - Rod Stewart - You're in my heart[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb4acvJpktc]YouTube - Art Garfunkel : Break Away[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-S90Uch2as&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2iS8XctJKo]YouTube - Jim Croce - Operator[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh9cNYlmXEY]YouTube - Chicago - Hard To Say I'm Sorry (1982)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjHHl_bAEMg]YouTube - The Moody Blues- Question[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65EoK4OelZU]YouTube - Boz Scaggs - Lowdown[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAf3gqdCrDs&feature=related]YouTube - Santana & Clapton - Jingo[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Jeff Beck and Rod Stewart

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Se8OmYL5br0]YouTube - Jeff Beck Group[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf2S7kKLtEQ]YouTube - The Beatles - Hello Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwS_YDzxH3M]YouTube - The Beatles - Yesterday[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcDWJe5wPec]YouTube - Bryan Adams - Inside Out[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-S90Uch2as]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Sound Of Silence[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umrp1tIBY8Q]YouTube - Sonny & Cher The Beat Goes On[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qga5eONXU_4]YouTube - Alice Cooper-Schools out[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQKqrC9cT_s]YouTube - Yes - Roundabout[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_umeMtV4QU&feature=channel]YouTube - Tom Petty - A Face In The Crowd[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc]YouTube - Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMAGwMAXTpU]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project-Eye In The Sky[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ylSUsel3w]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pODq8_FxE]YouTube - Rob Thomas - "Someday"[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UM5EpwEzWJk]YouTube - ? BLUE VELVET - BOBBY VINTON ?[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aowSGxim_O8&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Mary Jane's Last Dance[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCJ-Yb-p6UI]YouTube - Chicago - You're The Inspiration (1998)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTAhZKP5wCY]YouTube - Tom Petty - You Got Lucky[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPj-8_wOZcA]YouTube - Public Image Ltd - Rise[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8SAK-i_GWo]YouTube - Good Ole Boys Like Me[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nd4QRZeZc7w]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Sentimental Lady[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-4ebkWmuTs]YouTube - Grateful Dead - The Race Is On - Live at Kezar Stadium 1973 AUDIO[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16u0wwCfoJ4]YouTube - The Clash - I Fought The Law[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

As this thread gets longer hope we don't duplicate but this is a favorite. 

and check this out.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/writing/64331-poets-corner-45.html#post2468595


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXGFKpWUOW0]YouTube - City of New Orleans -- Steve Goodman[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48_ZfrFAULI&feature=related]YouTube - Shinedown- What a Shame (w/ lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zALiyJ02k_Y&feature=related]YouTube - Seether - Careless Whisper (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz2cZx118P0]YouTube - Dean Martin-Everybody Loves Somebody Sometime[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpNk860pTO4]YouTube - Harry Belafonte - Jump in the Line[/ame]



peace...


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leI7sfmipuI]YouTube - DONOVAN- ATLANTIS[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWFxV1603Vo]YouTube - Bird York - In the deep[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU4HDQClRcU]YouTube - The Guess Who - Humpty's Blues - taken from American Woman Album 1970[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGXYiIDTPDI]YouTube - Styx - Suite Madam Blue[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mIWg9Ei_rI]YouTube - The Dreaming Tree[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANgkU1sQNE8&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Sawyer Brown - They Don't Understand (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]7qvKdXA1EGI&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]IuaexqClnLw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAG-kX_IlUw]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan Little Wing[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PJwxQrm8Os]YouTube - The Band - The Weight[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2oFESUMWhU&feature=related]YouTube - What is Life - George Harrison[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghz4_kikLkE]YouTube - America, The Beautiful : Ray Charles '91[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZD4ezDbbu4]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Born In The U.S.A.[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhraiPTORhI]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0&feature=related]YouTube - The James Gang - Funk #49[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2rxPSDUlvk&feature=related]YouTube - Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUDfe7vZUfw]We Can Be Strong[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ8AcEYTEFY]YouTube - Peter Green Fleetwood Mac "Like it This Way"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QBmTHwR3hg]YouTube - DAVID BOWIE - HEROES[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlGmKF5hmZ4&feature=related]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Our Country[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YKHhpzFSKOg&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YKHhpzFSKOg&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/toHlMD50eYY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/toHlMD50eYY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SQC1xodg-HU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SQC1xodg-HU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x1mV_5-bRPo&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x1mV_5-bRPo&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8BOWrm4xzQ0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8BOWrm4xzQ0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_EBMo8xHGNs&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_EBMo8xHGNs&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0IRjl3SWC2U&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0IRjl3SWC2U&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eJVvHj0USyA&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eJVvHj0USyA&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H14R4ZsMM0E&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H14R4ZsMM0E&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z-HLxpWGCzc&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z-HLxpWGCzc&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6zpYFAzhAZY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6zpYFAzhAZY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4fWN6VvgKQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Youngbloods - Get Together[/ame]

Love is but a song we sing....

and fear's the way we die


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gjtyuIY67w0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gjtyuIY67w0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3-CNPX1V00]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie /Golden River[/ame]

Sun and water, old life givers
l'll have them where ere I roam
And I was not far from home


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfxoM6trtZE&feature=related]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie /City of New Orleans[/ame]

Nighttime on The City of New Orleans,
Changing cars in Memphis, Tennessee.
Half way home, we'll be there by morning
Through the Mississippi darkness
Rolling down to the sea.
And all the towns and people seem
To fade into a bad dream
And the steel rails still ain't heard the news.
The conductor sings his song again,
The passengers will please refrain
This train's got the disappearing railroad blues.


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5Ekzp2RcfxU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5Ekzp2RcfxU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WZ88oTITMoM&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WZ88oTITMoM&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9hLcRU5wE4]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Bat Out of Hell[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VcTMXn7FKnY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VcTMXn7FKnY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RQTUCIU8nVQ&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RQTUCIU8nVQ&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fAPEUWowEc&feature=related]YouTube - meatloaf-you took the words right out of my mouth[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cA_1vBT5E6s&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cA_1vBT5E6s&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NngJPYZCtk4]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Shilo[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKdDdzdMUW4&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Diamond Play Me[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cA_1vBT5E6s&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cA_1vBT5E6s&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-LsdbHlQf4]YouTube - Soolaimon Brother Love Neil Diamond (Hot August Night 1972)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U0mL2gzy8dE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U0mL2gzy8dE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIiUwZfqMSU]YouTube - VAN MORRISON CARAVAN LIVE[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdVVLbe1rfY]YouTube - Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs -Little Red Riding Hood[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gX1EP6mG-E&feature=channel]YouTube - Old Crow Medicine Show - Wagon Wheel[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EDolGOLPzdo&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EDolGOLPzdo&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzPUZwev7V8&feature=related]YouTube - Frank Zappa - Montana - 1973 Stockholm[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cmNRVL1drA"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cmNRVL1drA[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAG-kX_IlUw"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAG-kX_IlUw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsRNCvHXHHU]YouTube - Patsy Cline-Walkin' After Midnight[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afHQd-lP4yU]YouTube - Journey-Separate Ways (Worlds Apart)-lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEZxtdesraU]YouTube - Alannah Myles (Official Site) Black Velvet[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PiJwoULvKk]YouTube - The Lovin' Spoonful - Summer in the city[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IslEcYJTs1c]Secret Agent Man[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4utbTfbCaRE&feature=related]YouTube - Frank Sinatra - I've Got You Under My Skin[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab4VD_ll3h0&feature=PlayList&p=9B101B560D09C1A2&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=10"][/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8JZHiCeADQ]There She Goes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iJk9vWzBqc]YouTube - Manfred Mann - Doo Wah Diddy[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6fj-roXP0s]It's Getting Harder[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Til3lV_ItZE]YouTube - Nat King Cole - There Will Never Be Another You[/ame]

Yes I may dream
a million dreams
but how can they come true?
if there will never ever be
another you?


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvL3ibYD3aU]YouTube - SOMETIMES LOVE JUST AIN'T ENOUGH - (Patty Smyth)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

goldcatt said:


> YouTube - SOMETIMES LOVE JUST AIN'T ENOUGH - (Patty Smyth)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwSZvHqf9qM]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJpB_AEZf6U&feature=channel]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Knockin' On Heaven's Door[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZgBhyU4IvQ&feature=related]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Not Dark Yet[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hO-83CIVKM&feature=related]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Cold Irons Bound[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiTgGRf3Ea4&feature=related]YouTube - Scorpions - no one like you (us festival 1983)[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkIrZxN9pHk&a=9l6eWMfeoYE&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - Scorpions - Still Loving You[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lyZA9Pzr4U&a=9l6eWMfeoYE&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - Scorpions - Holiday[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQRIOKvR2WM]YouTube - Martha Reeves and the Vandellas- Nowhere to Run[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdvITn5cAVc&feature=related]YouTube - Martha & The Vandellas "Dancing in the Streets"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE2fnYpwrng&feature=related]YouTube - Martha & the Vandellas - Heatwave[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsYlU-fGx3M]YouTube - Smashmouth - Walking on the Sun[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9-g39wA13U]YouTube - Emilie Autumn - Save You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHIjun4Gqyk]YouTube - Michael Gettel - Lantern in the Dark[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKFvwsijeLg]YouTube - Billy Talent-Perfect World[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjH2yap28zU]YouTube - Athamay-kiss(the whip) (analogue version)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPH1OoTobtk]YouTube - Abney Park - Airship Pirate[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Intense said:


> YouTube - Bob Dylan - Knockin' On Heaven's Door



Sigh...gotta spread more rep around...another great selection Intense


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83uAqm3hAKI]YouTube - The Ventures - The House Of The Rising Sun[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXBLHTq390k&feature=related]YouTube - Tequila (The Ventures)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRopmfinsWk]YouTube - The Kinks - Lola[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHvftcuqx6I]YouTube - BoDeans "Good Things" 4/17/09[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbnooHNIyQI&feature=related]YouTube - BoDeans-Closer To Free (2/21/09)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EfHZtCKJGY]YouTube - The Water Is Wide(Traditional)with lyrics-Karla Bonoff[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Francesco Geminiani ? Andante ? Listening & stats at Last.fm


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I0v2bVX8j4]YouTube - Beach Boys - Never Learn Not To Love - 1968[/ame]

Beach Boys singing song written by Charles Manson


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjYOJ3WkPZ4]YouTube - Look at your game girl by Guns-N-Roses/Charles Manson[/ame]  another song written by Manson.


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5vJ0Dld5tY]YouTube - Dengue Fever - Ethanopium[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqlauwX_ums&feature=related]YouTube - Steve Winwood - Higher Love[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbhXmSBlS_U]YouTube - Eddie Money-take me home tonight[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZY6qW2Aktk]YouTube - PIGMEAT MARKHAM - HERE COMES THE JUDGE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7AnvVRUH64]YouTube - The Ventures -- Pipeline[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWxnQWvZztw&feature=related]YouTube - The Ventures - Suicide is Painless[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA]YouTube - A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta0a3DFUU0Y]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpQwvUN4yqA]YouTube - Midnight Rider by The Allman Brothers Band[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg]YouTube - Bob Seger- Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMnzytIbH1I]YouTube - robert palmer mix ,sailing shoes-hey julia-Sneakin' Sally Through the Alley[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE]YouTube - All these years Sawyer Brown[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7J1_hZ7iM]YouTube - Alison Krauss-The Lucky One[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHxS8wlDngI]YouTube - George Strait - Check Yes Or No[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MSqF_rQ6Mw]YouTube - "Behind Blue Eyes ": Limp Bizkit, featuring Halle Berry[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I love this little diddy  Tapping my foot 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVpv8-5XWOI]YouTube - Train - Hey, Soul Sister[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCmsZUN4r_s]YouTube - Faith Hill - Breathe (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aEWncxynCU]YouTube - Faith Hill - It Matters To Me (Video)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Pietro Antonio Locatelli ? I. Largo - Grave - Vivace ? Listening & stats at Last.fm


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07NMA51D46c]YouTube - Roy Orbison - Crying[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohC7o_PPPtY]YouTube - Tim McGraw & Faith Hill - It's Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4Hk6qDgQjA]YouTube - Gary Allan - Best I Ever Had[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia6IFW5k5xY&feature=related]YouTube - Tim McGraw - She's My Kind Of Rain[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLyKEToqME0]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Please Remember Me[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6LqhYMj5nM&feature=related"]YouTube - Tim McGraw feat Faith Hill - I Need You (HQ) Official[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohC7o_PPPtY]YouTube - Tim McGraw & Faith Hill - It's Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL2prMmPmQ4]YouTube - Chicago - Colour my world[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpqqjU7u5Yc]YouTube - Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love (Video)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6lcOSFnhW0]YouTube - Schoolhouse Rocky[/ame]

Fuck yeah, bitches!


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8]YouTube - Elton John - Your song[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk-blXQjN-8&feature=fvst]YouTube - JohnDenver - Annie's Song (From "Country Roads - Live In England" DVD)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGfVOdTiUEc]YouTube - If - Bread[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iol0B-clFFM]YouTube - The Foundations - Build Me Up Buttercup[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3bksUSPB4c]YouTube - The Four Tops-I Can't Help Myself (Sugar Pie, Honey Bunch)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz-UvQYAmbg]YouTube - MARVIN GAYE & TAMMI TERRELL "Ain't no Mountain High Enough"[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vxVyaYuGYE]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - For Once in my Life[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Ólafur Arnalds ? Haust ? Listening & stats at Last.fm


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MkRuV0aCcI]YouTube - Dead Kennedys -Nazi Punks Fuck Off (lyrics)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JGk0MNsS38&feature=related]YouTube - The Misfits - Where Eagles Dare[/ame]

For All Conditions Garcia...



peace...


----------



## PixieStix

This is dedicated to all those "progressives" 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLcilJGPo68"]YouTube - Hey There Obama (Drink the Kool Aid)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Y'all need to have a drink and relax

Domenico Scarlatti ? Keyboard Sonata in E major, K.380/L.23/P.483: Andante comodo ? Listening & stats at Last.fm


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCNJBopK25I]YouTube - Fields Of Gold Sting[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cocR2f-MjSQ]YouTube - Mel Brown-Chicken Fat[/ame]

For Wisconsin Joe...



peace...


----------



## JBeukema

If you haven't noticed, I've a thing for violins
http://www.last.fm/music/Giuseppe+Tartini/_/II.+Larghetto,+"Lascia+ch'io+dica+addio"


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ed5YvFkcR7g]YouTube - John Bonham Live - Moby Dick (Part 1)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## JBeukema

Tomaso Giovanni Albinoni ? Adagio ? Listening & stats at Last.fm


I'm playing 'My Station' via last.fm


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHNudFbtnY0]YouTube - Bangles - Be With You[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFRx4PkXeVM&feature=related]YouTube - The Bangles - Hazy Shade Of Winter[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVlzrvRYCh0]YouTube - Melissa Etheridge - Like The Way I Do[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXywSZ-Zdmg]YouTube - The Call - Let The Day Begin[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-smMyAnJUc&feature=related]YouTube - The Call - I Still Believe (1986)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkXPyY9Wo_A]YouTube - Voltaire-God Thinks[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUMh8GQnDW8]YouTube - How Soon is Now? - The Smiths[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_trdrLewNho]YouTube - What The World Needs Now[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moIXs8tcjOw]YouTube - Jasper-Ain`t no peace[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

TGIF!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFnIP2NT5Yc&feature=related]YouTube - The Cure Friday Im In Love[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_e3PVBx0N0]YouTube - Jim Morrison - Lament (The poem)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## eagleseven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caqnOJ8cQjk]YouTube - Fly - Epik High[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsxsyZqmmlQ]YouTube - Rob Base and DJ E Z Rock It Takes Two[/ame]

I like the Whopper so *MOTHERFUCK* the Big Mac!...



peace...


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E82ozXyNjk]YouTube - Loverboy-working for the weekend[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1PpTXtlnb0]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Hey, Tonight[/ame]


----------



## froggy

goldcatt said:


> YouTube - Loverboy-working for the weekend



What is this thing called Weekend?


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE]YouTube - "Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSj0jLcPrW8&feature=related]YouTube - Eagles - Love will keep us alive (live)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lr0hV0CSzo]YouTube - Three Dog Night Never Been To Spain[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgRP_fDcp9Q&feature=related]YouTube - Old fashion Love song[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Francesco Geminiani ? III. Andantino - Adagio ? Listening & stats at Last.fm


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd2Ch6WBeQU&feature=related]YouTube - America - Ventura Highway (live 1974)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUQZw3wfro&feature=related]YouTube - America Sister Golden Hair[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFl0nlHaWa4&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E]YouTube - Beach Dawn - Mystic Traveler - Dave Mason[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh_0oaJcMgY]YouTube - The Steve Miller Band "Wild Mountain Honey"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms]YouTube - Traffic: Freedom Rider[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQnw53rNOTs]YouTube - Voltaire-Dead Girls[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdB_0-GnYkc&feature=related]YouTube - Robin Trower: Little Bit of Sympathy (Live '77 New Haven)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qGfbVUNz1c]YouTube - USMB.flv[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xghprblOiYI&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Treat[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4IVAPj1nC4]YouTube - FGFC820 - Not The World I Remember[/ame]

[FONT=Helvetica,  Arial, sans-serif]There is a feeling I can't hide[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial,  sans-serif]It leaves me bored and black inside[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial,  sans-serif]There was a story I once knew[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial,  sans-serif]It started with me and ended with you[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial,  sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Somebody tell me[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial,  sans-serif]Where did we go wrong[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]This is  not the world that I remember[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]I once  believed[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]That we had a future[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial,  sans-serif]Now I'm afraid that I am not so sure[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial,  sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]So this allegory for  life[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Predicts that passion turn to strife[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial,  sans-serif]You say what you get is what you see[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial,  sans-serif]I'm sorry if I disagree[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN86d0CdgHQ&feature=related]YouTube - John Denver - Country Roads[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=519s7fVqg0Q]YouTube - David Allan Coe Sings Jimmy Buffett.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXlnjsS0KCo&feature=related]YouTube - The Spinners - Games People Play[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPVbXzRqt-M&feature=related]YouTube - The Spinners - I'll Be Around[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHXFOUQBRHE&feature=related]YouTube - IT'S A SHAME/SPINNERS[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwiwEdTZ-7c&feature=related]YouTube - Cruisin' - Smokey Robinson[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEUOiiVxsGc&feature=related]YouTube - You really got a hold on me - Smokey Robinson & the Miracles[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uThnUmWRCCs&feature=related]YouTube - Ooh Baby Baby - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAmcCdvZCDg]YouTube - Going In Circles - Friends Of Distinction[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxVLHaHUI4E&feature=related]YouTube - GRAZING IN THE GRASS/FRIENDS OF DISTINCTION[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NVVe1DkVsQ&feature=related]YouTube - Sly and the Family Stone - Hot Fun in the Summertime[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI9RGK9iyNo&feature=related]YouTube - Sly and the Family Stone - Everyday People[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foL6eZzvzHo&feature=related]YouTube - Sly and the Family Stone - Dance to the Music[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc9wIzi96_E]YouTube - Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJ5-FoiBuVc&feature=related]YouTube - Christie: Yellow River[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ord6UXaep_w&feature=related]YouTube - The Cowsills The Rain The Park & Other Things 1960's[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DkETTRg0C8&feature=related]YouTube - spanky & our gang---lazy days[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0LTRPMpOVM&feature=related]YouTube - Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress by The Hollies[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASxaSpGJmic&feature=related]YouTube - Call Me the Breeze-Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygausyezIOc&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Gimme Three Steps[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut5jVrfRYrM&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Gimme Back my Bullets[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk]YouTube - Green Grass and High Tides[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3q19zmdQsaM]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Your Life is Now live on tv in 1999[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_9k5ppOL7E&feature=related]YouTube - Bodeans Still of the Night[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a502RejLz8s]YouTube - Bright Eyes - Art Garfunkel[/ame]

Always makes me think of an old friend.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYKJuDxYr3I&feature=related]YouTube - Simon and Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water (Live 1969)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MZTWuEVzhI]YouTube - 16 Days[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6hMj0YDyxw]YouTube - Joan Baez - In My Time Of Need[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7RPCFfudmU&feature=related]YouTube - James Taylor & Carole King - You've Got a Friend (HQ) (Uploaded by Tornike Ivanishvili)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxqdATYOpIM&feature=related]YouTube - Irish Song Lord Of The Dance[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDm_ZHyYTrg]YouTube - The Charlie Daniels Band - The Devil Went Down To Georgia[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Slu23kGEw48&feature=related]YouTube - Tommy Makem - Roddy McCorley[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdRdqp4N3Jw]YouTube - Alison Krauss-Gillian Welch - I'll Fly Away[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wzMfSiOkMQ]YouTube - Celtic Woman - A New Journey - Granuaile's Dance[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-XfthjK-bk"]YouTube - Little Big Town - Boondocks[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QP-SIW6iKY]YouTube - Enter Sandman - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pK02USyU8M]YouTube - Deanta - Ready for the storm.[/ame]



Give me mercy for my dreams, 'cause every confrontaion
Seems to tell me what it really means to be a lonely sailor
But when the sky begins to clear and the sun it melts away my fear
I cry a silent, weary tear at those that mean to love me


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1xY7Heaqg8]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Aqualung[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ira3LoZiTWc]YouTube - US3 - Cantaloop (1993)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faEX3qjP9Mc&feature=related]YouTube - Fade To Black - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcDyNyEijDc]YouTube - Crawler Stone Cold Sober[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVpLQioIEWE]YouTube - Metallica - Master of Puppets [HQ] (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMJ-A1n951Y]YouTube - W.A.S.P Blind in Texas[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJFqzWfGWEg]YouTube - 'Cept You and Me Babe[/ame]


it's raining sheets of rain  everything is cold and wet
nobody's going out of doors
they're all at home living it up on the internet
so i guess nobody's lonely any more
'cept you and me babe  'cept you and me


----------



## Mini 14

Can't beat the classics!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiTcmahEjiY]YouTube - joe cocker - FEELIN ALRIGHT - Ultimate Collection[/ame]


----------



## Mini 14

Coyote said:


> YouTube - Alison Krauss-Gillian Welch - I'll Fly Away



I am convinced that when I get to heaven, all the angels will look like Julie Benz, and sound like Alison Krauss


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVNISWXsUq8]YouTube - Daniel Lanois - Jolie Louise Live (Early 90s)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jr4wGFJrSss]YouTube - Sniff'n The Tears - Driver's Seat- Rock Song[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAhpIjazFN0http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAhpIjazFN0


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhVLiHPUOIM]YouTube - Wild Horses - The Rolling Stones 1995[/ame]


----------



## Apollo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25sBhhOR4lw]YouTube - Franz Ferdinand - No You Girls[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJzWGkgFcTU&feature=related]YouTube - Squirrel Nut Zippers - Ghost of Stephen Foster[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I think I like this version better....

Daniel Lanois - Jolie Louise | SPIKE



I loved the series Northern Exposure - they did this song on it


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8BuAVVNh6w"]YouTube - Love Reign O'er Me - Pearl Jam (Unofficial)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiXY7X_bcfo&feature=related"]YouTube - The Kiss - Last of the Mohicans Theme[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wyJIIP5a1Q]YouTube - Breaking Benjamin - I Will Not Bow OFFICIAL[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UWRypqz5-o&feature=related]YouTube - Steppenwolf - Born to be wild 1969[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfUfS4wbg38&feature=fvst]YouTube - Highlander Kurgan Gimme The Prize[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-8WQhNmh2A]YouTube - Ted Nugent - Fred Bear[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYLseVbOHjk"]YouTube - Gladiator - 'Now We Are Free' Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz8PISGCWh8]YouTube - If You're Reading This[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpuyXdKx9Ws&feature=related]YouTube - Steppenwolf - Monster old version[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohC7o_PPPtY"]YouTube - Tim McGraw & Faith Hill - It's Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - Anything But Mine[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVxiHC9AJQw]YouTube - Def Leppard - "Pour Some Sugar on Me" U.K. Music Video[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icNDUKK2TIU&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - mercy street[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw7qS9OCAPc]YouTube - Focus - Hocus Pocus[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m42ivYQsRHw&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m42ivYQsRHw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mV_5-bRPo]YouTube - Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd9OhYroLN0]YouTube - Linkin Park - Crawling[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxfdDrKO8uM]YouTube - Heart - Alone[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGEgRnvFzLY]YouTube - Small Faces - Itchycoo Park[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpkGvk1rQBI]YouTube - Beds Are Burning - Midnight Oil[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ervf7hIxZ3Y]YouTube - Jeff Beck and Rod Stewart - People Get Ready (music video)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFi94V3jIUg]YouTube - Jeff Beck - Freeway Jam[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rvri_da8_E]YouTube - Van Halen - Love Walks In[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWdZEumNRmI]YouTube - Air Supply - All Out Of Love[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9jD2tbLND0]YouTube - Jeff Beck Amazing Grace Instrumental[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iq3biClGRNk&feature=related]YouTube - Bread - Baby I'm A Want You - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm2YyVZBL8U]YouTube - Wings/Paul McCartney - Maybe I'm Amazed (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alvEUFJtMw8]YouTube - Betcha By Golly Wow- Stylistics[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtdOpnCBLj8]YouTube - Robert John "Sad Eyes" (1979 - #1 hit)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddGeGgetfj0]YouTube - Paul McCartney & Wings - Medicine Jar [live,Seattle '1976][/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uy4qAFsaVzI]YouTube - Richard Cory Wings Live 1975[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRCgueckAXE]YouTube - GOODNIGHT TONIGHT - Paul McCartney & Wings - 1979[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ichO7gAeOGE"]YouTube - JIM CROCE- TIME IN A BOTTLE BEST QUALITY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIsou0IRIQU]YouTube - fool on the hill[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfKugneK5ao&feature=PlayList&p=3C673B3ED76BFB8A&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=20]YouTube - Paul McCartney Wings LIVE [HQ] Venus and Mars/Rock Show/Jet[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=narrCWt02Zo]YouTube - Somebody to Love - Queen[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPrFIP3Hf-o]YouTube - Queen - Love of My Life[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScG0ilS0dgI]YouTube - Take It Easy-The Eagles (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSj0jLcPrW8]YouTube - Eagles - Love will keep us alive (live)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have you ever seen the rain?[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R6nmKjcSeU]YouTube - I Put A Spell On You - Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lLs2dC9NaE]YouTube - John Lennon - Jealous Guy[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Violin for the win!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMSE6SfUmlo]YouTube - La follia di Corelli[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApO2KoP41h0]YouTube - Susie Allanson Two Steps Forward and Three Steps Back[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - Fade To Black - Metallica


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7ICgviXoGM]YouTube - Zeromancer - Fade To Black[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Care4all said:


> YouTube - I Put A Spell On You - Creedence Clearwater Revival


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kGPhpvqtOc&feature=related]YouTube - Screamin Jay Hawkins - I put a Spell On You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA]YouTube - John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWQ-6IAS1cc&feature=related]YouTube - On The Dark Side - Eddie And The Cruisers 80's[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYxVeoaZ58g&feature=related]YouTube - NYC Song - John Cafferty & the Beaver Brown Band- (Eddie and the Cruisers)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d43U0OeWg3Q]YouTube - Two Princess - Spin Doctor[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_J-hmyAS6c&feature=channel]YouTube - I'm Just A Singer (In A Rock And Roll Band)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXJpgqhWvNY&feature=related]YouTube - Melancholy Man-The Moody Blues[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7UZ5oVYmb8&feature=related]YouTube - Moody Blues ~ You and Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK0ayO1ywrY]YouTube - Into the Wild Music Video - Audioslave I am the Highway[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jtRKvugZRw]YouTube - Nelly Furtado - Say It Right (live)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFVlJAi3Cso]YouTube - Pearl Jam-Black[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdRJ3zSZ6vA&feature=related]YouTube - Can't Get it Out of My Head[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTVpxxzb2Dc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu0efgKBYVQ]YouTube - Ooh Child Five Stairsteps[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlRXQEA0yj0]YouTube - Jimmy Castor Bunch - Troglodyte[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

How about we all just lighten it up a bit, how about some sugar? 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGL4btEIoTo"]YouTube - The Archies intro 1969[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQAfkYJdbrM]YouTube - Tommy Roe - Dizzy, Apr '69 - HQ Stereo Dub[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDSV05TYHyE&feature=related]YouTube - stray cats - rumble in brighton - live tokyo may 1990[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUWP8d930mg&feature=related]YouTube - Brian Setzer Orchestra - In The Mood[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Here's some happy! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ThOxOkI9Lc]YouTube - The Turtles - Happy Together[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfuBREMXxts]YouTube - The Monkees - I'm a Believer [official music video][/ame]


----------



## Trajan

I am jammin' to a Floyd bootleg...best version of Careful with that axe eugene...


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWijeWY6imQ]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd Live! - Red White & Blue (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQNqk54HPdE&feature=related]YouTube - Daydream Believer The Monkees[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzGsOTJWImo]YouTube - The Sweet - Ballroom Blitz (reworked)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvFpRrhK1QQ]YouTube - Rick James Superfreak[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaIpdMZN3E0]YouTube - Smile by Uncle Kracker - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0dUhYc0sic]YouTube - Elton John - Someone Saved My Life Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZzXEFDznoA]YouTube - Elton John - Empty Garden[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BthCLLO-PY0[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Seals & Crofts " Summer Breeze"



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mET9CBsHbF0]YouTube - Type O Negative - Summer Breeze[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCTYxIsLThA]YouTube - Jackson Browne--Doctor My Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2G-DKOGFbc]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OiV_5kEt6A]YouTube - Phil Collins "Against All Odds" Live Aid 1985[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcbAibPA2yY[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIX0ZDqDljA]YouTube - The rolling stones-You can't always get what you want[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz8PISGCWh8]YouTube - If You're Reading This[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7tFeVLNH5E]YouTube - Delbert McClinton - Every Time I Roll the Dice[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozpdBvB0hek]YouTube - Big & Rich - 8th Of November (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc12wtvbv0k]YouTube - Don Henley - Heart Of The Matter[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

Right now? It's Faith by George Michael. NOT BY CHOICE. That fucking Pandora internet radio started playing it. .........


----------



## RadiomanATL

Jeremy said:


> Right now? It's Faith by George Michael. NOT BY CHOICE. That fucking Pandora internet radio started playing it. .........



That was back when he was cool and not punching the munchkin in public restrooms. So it's OK.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu3VTngm1F0]YouTube - George Michael - Faith[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

Ahhh... Dust in the wind by Kansas. I feel better.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7VsoxT_FUY]YouTube - GEORGE THOROGOOD "Bad To The Bone"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLddJ1WceHQ]YouTube - The Rolling Stones : Sympathy For The Devil (live) HD[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

Gunny said:


> YouTube - GEORGE THOROGOOD "Bad To The Bone"



Good tune.


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGnlF8fXy6Q]YouTube - Smokin in The Boys Room by Brownsville Station[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BmEGm-mraE]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Bad Moon Rising[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1PpTXtlnb0]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Hey, Tonight[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmTYJRbUrvI&feature=related]YouTube - Original Texas Playboys-Take me back to Tulsa[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swzh0ngMNJo]YouTube - Van Halen - Jump(Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8rnFKo4PAE]YouTube - Sweet Home Alabama-lynyrd skynyrd (lyrics in description)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDxg8z7iCQg]YouTube - Guess Who - Laughing (1968)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pXrMPtCVcE]YouTube - Never Alone - Lady Antebellum w Jim Brickman[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

Coldplay - Trouble ....  via Pandora.com



(p.s. I'm a mostly conservative, straight, married male and I like Coldplay. Is that ok?)


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hlMi6PvUDE]YouTube - Loggins and Messina: Your Mama don't dance.[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-L0NpaErkk]YouTube - The Night Chicago Died[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya42n0LDSi0]YouTube - Watching The River Run[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLzqQupzzmA]YouTube - Hush - Deep Purple[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQFI7IMtRj8]YouTube - donovan - sunshine superman (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldxn6aq2GCc]YouTube - Pink Martini - Let's Never Stop Falling In Love[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNzsYKjIchg]YouTube - Al Green - Let's stay together[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTV6PEK-pJw]YouTube - Blind Faith Can't Find My Way Home[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm72DPJCX58]YouTube - Mad Season - River Of Deceit[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUFU7rmB4PM&feature=related]YouTube - Tex Williams-The Talking Boogie[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M89c3hWx3RQ]YouTube - Johnny Cash "A Boy Named Sue" ORIGINAL[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn3JB51NH_M&NR=1]YouTube - El Paso - Marty Robbins[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clq01TXQR0s]YouTube - Johnny Cash Hurt[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNczeP33Yk0&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival | Lookin' Out My Backdoor[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON9PHEjtrjQ]YouTube - MERLE HAGGARD - Big City[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iYY2FQHFwE&feature=related]YouTube - Merle Haggard -- Okie From Muskogee[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_3nYixwNn0]YouTube - Grateful Dead & The Beach Boys "Okie From Muskogee" 4-27-71[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wSe658W_SU&feature=related]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Me & Bobby Mcgee - Fillmore West - 07/02/71[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfK4-g6Vd3s]YouTube - NEVER CAN SAY GOODBYE - JACKSON 5 (1971)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N090STPx-2M&feature=related]YouTube - Miles Davis "Summertime" (1958)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mc-onwVIBA]YouTube - Michael Buble Haven't Met You Yet[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GPGzVfMttQ]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - What A Fool Believes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Black Water (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

I know it's not Christmas time, but tell me this isn't one of the most beautiful vocal performances you've ever heared....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Jr-2eyRtV4]YouTube - Celine Dion-Oh Holy night[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvlJe1mwlw&feature=channel"]YouTube - Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers - "Something Good Coming" [Official Video][/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Tom Petty, take a bow, you still have it after all these years. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPYFWnzjIy0"]YouTube - Tom Petty - Saving Grace (Video)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUWwXbYKRrk]YouTube - Dropkick Murphys - The State of Massachusetts[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqo7b2C0qMg]YouTube - LinKin ParK feat. JaY-Z - NUmB EnCore[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

"_Do I look like a mind reader sir, I dunno...._"




For some reason the exchange sounds like Dude being Jay Z
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5FkJa4BfeU]YouTube - 99 problems- Jay-Z ft. Linkin Park[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7sNSduf7Gc]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Not Fade Away[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8r9lTR3NAA]YouTube - Emilie Autumn - Misery loves company[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpPlzeK7RM]YouTube - ELO - Telephone Line - CORRECT SYNC[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwmGWCJOxnw]YouTube - Vince Gill - When I Call Your Name[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3DI1Ys0iAo&feature=related]YouTube - Vince Gill - You And You Alone[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFponF9A86c]YouTube - George Harrison - Cloud 9 (Live in Japan - 1991)[/ame]

I'm melting, AND

cumming...


----------



## fyrenza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swWLzRQuLi0&playnext_from=TL&videos=8EMgdyEtGHk]YouTube - Otis Taylor - Ten million slaves[/ame]

Kicks some ASS...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7RPCFfudmU&feature=related]YouTube - James Taylor & Carole King - You've Got a Friend (HQ) (Uploaded by Tornike Ivanishvili)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYpydtdlWxA]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrkEDe6Ljqs]YouTube - Commodores - Nightshift[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk&feature=related"]YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Don Henley - Leather and Lace (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-qvIvBhSX8]YouTube - Crosby Stills & Nash - Southern Cross (1982)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FALcObKWlxw]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Lucy Blues (1970)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI0l-r0mlOE]YouTube - Dean Reed - Our Summer Romance[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JybkqBGrVs]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - The Rover[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd5UJLlsO_E]YouTube - Last Song - Edward Bear[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8LIYS7sKqU]YouTube - Mary McGregor Torn between two lovers[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xGkscrvMjE]YouTube - Juice Newton - Angel of the morning[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIwnAs4iwaE]YouTube - Hitchin` A Ride - Vanity Fare[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLgUyneO618]YouTube - ELVIS - Trouble/Guitar Man (Remastered audio)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHRcKD8T17g]YouTube - Robert Plant-29 Palms[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiv0D-vD28U]YouTube - Simple Plan - Crazy Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Usl-h5f-8W0]YouTube - Trouble Man by Marvin Gaye[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDckI2P_DPA&feature=related]YouTube - Inner City Blues (Make Me Wanna Holler)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BA6fFGMjI&feature=related]YouTube - Marvin Gaye - Mercy, Mercy Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD78i6eoGkM&feature=related]YouTube - What's Going On[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hajBdDM2qdg&feature=related]YouTube - Marvin Gaye - I Heard It Through The Grapevine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz-UvQYAmbg&feature=related]YouTube - MARVIN GAYE & TAMMI TERRELL "Ain't no Mountain High Enough"[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

The USMB theme song. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w]YouTube - Golden earring - Twilight zone[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysP_X_CmE_s]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aIhh9nFYv4]YouTube - Black Sabbath Paranoid[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs4y5si8DGs]YouTube - Charlie Daniels - Late 70's - Long Haired Country Boy[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go&NR=1]YouTube - Johnny Cash Hurt[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y8sy5r82iE]YouTube - Eli Young Band-When It Rains[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OiV_5kEt6A]YouTube - Phil Collins "Against All Odds" Live Aid 1985[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfLC2IpJ8Y]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXKSPb4VGuU&feature=PlayList&p=E0A79971F14835AC&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=6]YouTube - CAT POWER - Lord, help the poor & needy (Jessie Mae Hemphill)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTAhZKP5wCY]YouTube - Tom Petty - You Got Lucky[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIVaUcE4kAM"]YouTube - Tarzan Soundtrack - You'll be in my heart by Phil Collins[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHAFmFsb9XM]YouTube - Merle Haggard -- The Fightin' Side Of Me[/ame]



peace...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbG6M28UkFg]YouTube - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers: Greatest Hits "Breakdown"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

tha malcontent said:


> YouTube - Merle Haggard -- The Fightin' Side Of Me
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



I'm about tired of you and that over-sized sig.  Gonna fix it ... or am I?


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7J1_hZ7iM]YouTube - Alison Krauss-The Lucky One[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPeMx6LQxPk]YouTube - Tom Petty - Stop Dragging My Heart Around[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cw1ng75KP0]YouTube - Heart - Alone[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GU5hWdaQfY&feature=related]YouTube - Everytime You Say Goodbye-Alison Krauss/Sierra Hull[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8NR_9YEcLw]YouTube - Trace Adkins - (This Ain't) No Thinkin' Thing[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJpyG3PXoKw]YouTube - Olivia Newton John - Hopelessly devoted to you[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyUWkQj0Q_U]YouTube - Grease - You're The One That I Want [ HQ + subtitle][/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982)[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

see what you started Gunny 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m1UWSD-FaA]YouTube - Olivia Newton John & ELO - Xanadu[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBRoQ91W1rk]YouTube - Styx - Man In The Wilderness[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frhHSNn2zJw]YouTube - Bad Company - Ready for Love[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faEX3qjP9Mc]YouTube - Fade To Black - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EE6ivM45CeM]YouTube - Lobo- I'd Love you to Want Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPcf67Vyri0]YouTube - Cats 19 Grizabella: Memory (Reprise)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QInhsh5tgNc]YouTube - Cats 20 The Journey To The Heaviside Layer[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Fade To Black - Metallica



 -Good tune


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmT6udys8Tc]YouTube - Grateful Dead Touch Of Grey Video (Band In Bones)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Welcome To The Jungle[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta0a3DFUU0Y]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

If you guys think Tom Petty is totally cool blink your eyes 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPYFWnzjIy0]YouTube - Tom Petty - Saving Grace (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1HQ7Fo2Uvg]YouTube - Faith No More - Epic (Chile 1991)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw]YouTube - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz8PISGCWh8]YouTube - If You're Reading This[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0gX-bipodU&NR=1]YouTube - David Ball - Riding With Private Malone[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzlgJ-SfKYE]YouTube - Rolling Stones-start me up[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiShfBmb-oA&feature=related]YouTube - Black Sabbath - N.I.B. 1970 (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux4rINZs73g]YouTube - Black Sabbath Changes[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SH2DNAB0Qo]YouTube - Black Sabbath-Sabbath Bloody Sabbath (Cut, Full Version In Description)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_3DCjsfEMs]YouTube - Lenny Kravitz "Can't Get You Out Of My Mind"[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rqte5w257C4]YouTube - Lenny Kravitz - It Ain't Over 'Til It's Over[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8bpgAbgnsE]YouTube - Chinese Democracy - Guns N' Roses[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqYaiW6SDhY]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Shackler's Revenge[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rr83J1k1ik]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Wot's... Uh the Deal?[/ame]



peace...


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHNxBheFAt4]YouTube - (The System of) Doctor Tarr and Professor Fether[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5NN8fK1tXo&feature=related]YouTube - The Tell-Tale Heart - Alan Parsons Project[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

This must be the "pad your post count" thread.


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOSJE7SAGLQ]YouTube - Hot Chocolate - You Sexy Thing[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qRJIBtbc2c&feature=related]YouTube - The Doors - Riders on the Storm (original album version) - Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPTZD3U5TkE]YouTube - The Doors - The End (P1)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtvqT_wMeY]YouTube - Soul Asylum - Runaway Train[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Anita O'Day ? Sing, Sing, Sing (RSL Remix) ? Video, listening & stats at Last.fm


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijH9YluKG3U]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- Over the Hills And Far Away (STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTuOAPE-LOo]YouTube - Honey Pie - The Beatles[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1hglPVT24U]YouTube - David Gilmour "The Blue" - Live In Gdansk[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIyUOXznJ6I]YouTube - Into The Night-Santana feat. Chad Kroeger[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDRopoYh144&playnext_from=TL&videos=zb_M60kQzpM]YouTube - Starlight - Slash feat. Myles Kennedy[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLD0CBFU73Q&playnext_from=TL&videos=HUD-0zZY6eo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt_Bu1r-Ovg]YouTube - I Don't Wanna Stop[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - Anything But Mine[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk]YouTube - Steve Earle - Copperhead Road[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faEX3qjP9Mc]YouTube - Fade To Black - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvlJe1mwlw]YouTube - Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers - "Something Good Coming" [Official Video][/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pODq8_FxE]YouTube - Rob Thomas - "Someday"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXp413NynFk]YouTube - Santana - Smooth (feat. Rob Thomas)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_umeMtV4QU]YouTube - Tom Petty - A Face In The Crowd[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_kmIsmw2fc]YouTube - Season of the witch - Donavan[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMyCa35_mOg&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - The Waiting[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ-bhM-xuec&a=9t9gAj00DLs&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - Tom Petty - 'Refugee'[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbG6M28UkFg]YouTube - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers: Greatest Hits "Breakdown"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iA6l2KgQ2Kw]YouTube - Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpPdLb69-qk]YouTube - Atlanta Rhythm Section - So Into You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i0DMbCKnAg&feature=fvw]YouTube - Eric Burdon & War - Spill The Wine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh0iihjANPc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXGAif4dKhs&feature=related]YouTube - johnny rivers - secret agent man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHOrpFeXUao&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfYkhQblYjY]YouTube - Too late to turn back now - Cornelius Bros and Sister Rose[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzwowI1Psy4&feature=related]YouTube - Treat Her Like A Lady By Cornelius Bros & Sister Rose[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Tom Jones makes me laugh 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvmyTZEqlo8]YouTube - Tom Jones - She's a Lady[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Tom Jones is such a yankee 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dlOlx1Mwu0]YouTube - tom jones burn down the house[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvkvjummb7g&feature=related]YouTube - Deep Purple Woman From Tokyo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1PpTXtlnb0]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Hey, Tonight[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f7LwuVF8Oo]YouTube - Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water w/ lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnjV8IKe66g&feature=related]YouTube - WAKE UP EVERYBODY - HAROLD MELVIN & THE BLUENOTES (1975)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fginS6uhw-8&feature=related]YouTube - Curtis Mayfield - It's All Right[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ahhmiuyko0&feature=related]YouTube - Sly & the Family Stone - Hot Fun in the Summertime[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cw1ng75KP0]YouTube - Heart - Alone[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNjzzDNIJWw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMsIrKjSM6Y]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - We're An American Band LIVE - 1974[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Coyote said:


> Illinois professor fired for doing his job



Is that a song Coyote?


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGoiiwxTWeE&feature=related]YouTube - Hillbilly Bone (feat. Trace Adkins)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8NR_9YEcLw]YouTube - Trace Adkins - (This Ain't) No Thinkin' Thing[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJfFZqTlWrQ]YouTube - P!nk - So What[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzCAnp-WpZc&feature=related]YouTube - Trace Adkins - Every Light In The House[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohC7o_PPPtY&feature=related]YouTube - Tim McGraw & Faith Hill - It's Your Love[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwmGWCJOxnw]YouTube - Vince Gill - When I Call Your Name[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpPlzeK7RM]YouTube - ELO - Telephone Line - CORRECT SYNC[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Only vid I found

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUdILYzqmig]YouTube - Showreel2009[/ame]




                                 All our father's backs are broken
And our prophets are insane
There is no one left to guide us
No catalyst for change

We are too young to know better
But frailty comes with age
So we run twoards Armageddon
While our legs still have the strength

And like a blind hammer
That destroys what it can't see
Tear down the walls of progress
And spit on our ancestry
Indiscriminate
And full of empty rage
Gunning down the fields of fear
We're unable to assuage

All our best days are behind us
And tha path's strewn with debris
That we'll sweep beneath the carpet
Where no one else will see

We live beneath the specter
Of an omnipresent doom
We know for it's coming
It's just a question of how soon

And like a blind hammer
That destroys what it can't see
Tear down the walls of progress
And spit on our ancestry
Indiscriminate
And full of empty rage
Gunning down the fields of fear
We're unable to assuage

The worlds has changed around us
And our vision's grown opaque
We believe we have the answers
But never learn from our mistakes

There's a gift that lays before me
But it's barely out of reach
So we turn our backs and walk away
And sing our souls to sleep

And like a blind hammer
That destroys what it can't see
Tear down the walls of progress
And spit on our ancestry
Indiscriminate
And full of empty rage
Gunning down the fields of fear
We're unable to assuage


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu-8wGbWMro]YouTube - VNV Nation - Illusion[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vcq4s6GfM9s&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Chocolate - Put your love in me 1977[/ame]



peace...


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mStOIZniau0]YouTube - MAMA DON'T DANCE & YOUR DADDY DON'T ROCK AND ROLL.wmv[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49H0IfoILwQ]YouTube - Squeeze Box The Who[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubZjbmA1Id0]YouTube - Quiet Riot - Mama Were All Crazee Now[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0-bbSSaNFE]YouTube - Melanie (Safka) - What have they done to my song[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIr4XMCgg9w]YouTube - Mishon - Excuse Me Mama[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYSv3qyGJFA]YouTube - Big Mama Thornton - They call me big mama[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNvitEXfuBc]YouTube - Ray LaMontagne-Hey Me, Hey Mama[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFPmCxmnMpU]YouTube - Sugarland - Life In A Northern Town (Music Video & Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPG1n1B0Ydw]YouTube - Sugarland - Stay[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEM_3ZnnsdA]YouTube - Be Bop Deluxe - Heavenly Homes and Ships in the night[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ISLeHByD-I]YouTube - Average White Band - Pick Up The Pieces (1977)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrBx6mAWYPU]YouTube - The Commodores-Brick House[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fcd3XuQwDQQ]YouTube - You Are The First, My Last, My Everything (Barry White)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bEZSKpD7oM]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Everywhere[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nREV8bQJ1MA]YouTube - Bee Gees - Too Much Heaven (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I48jPTL0tA0]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins - Disarm (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEZ5_ntAVkk]YouTube - Renegade By Styx[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

my favored

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__7FPvnIlf0]YouTube - styx - show me the way - Greatest Hits[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9SmT6cXGFQ]YouTube - The Beach Boys - Help Me Rhonda[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGb1gQht-eQ]YouTube - Gary Allan - Runaway[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9Nm_0pC4FM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EE6ivM45CeM]YouTube - Lobo- I'd Love you to Want Me[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsOBSo_jKnM]YouTube - James Taylor-How sweet it is[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWnjEMbFFME]YouTube - SHOWER THE PEOPLE James Taylor[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urt2cy7AqFs]YouTube - Carole King & James Tyalor - So Far Away[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvQX3KNpRM8&feature=PlayList&p=FA5AFD569D730A54&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=13]YouTube - The Road Goes on Forever[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7q-1OAbNXg]YouTube - Carole King - Tapestry[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AChK4jBkxs0]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band, Fire on the Mountain, music and lyrics only[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpNdMIAnKko]YouTube - Roberta Flack - Killing Me Softly With His Song[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcrEqIpi6sg]YouTube - Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now (Live, 1970)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HR6dG8GGu8]YouTube - I ll have to say I Love You - Jim Croce[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_96uyfmqgo]YouTube - LEO SAYER-When I Need You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QExQCwn6kwg]YouTube - Same Old Lang Syne-Dan Fogelberg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HJ7w9MTCqs]YouTube - Frankie Valli - My Eyes Adored You[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiiljGtFlvM&feature=related]YouTube - Starland Vocal Band - Afternoon Delight w/ lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NwP3wes4M8]YouTube - Carly Simon - Anticipation[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pfTfMoR8sg]YouTube - Bread Everything I own[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WM_R-6AKHE]YouTube - Mockingbird - Carly Simon & James Taylor[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozpdBvB0hek]YouTube - Big & Rich - 8th Of November (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkIiaaXUjlE]YouTube - James Taylor - "You Can Close Your Eyes"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz8PISGCWh8]YouTube - If You're Reading This[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wid5KRbTH8]YouTube - Little River Band - Reminiscing LIVE[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyMjyGAj8Ao]YouTube - Little River Band - Take It Easy On Me LIVE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0DqPSF2fyo]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xslO6Qi_kGQ]YouTube - LITTLE RIVER BAND - COOL CHANGE - INSPIRATIONAL[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwdTcoUHfkw]YouTube - bread aubrey[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUJKyTcjpIU]YouTube - Lost Without You - David Gate (Bread)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5Pit2WJ6dI]YouTube - Dan Fogelberg - Rhythm Of The Rain[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPudiBR15mk]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen-Born In The U.S.A.[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Fuck you  fucking pussies.  Grow up.  Do something besides punching a timeclock,   Got some lessons for you.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGoBQIhyFFM]YouTube - John Anderson: Seminole wind[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Go6I2_PpBU]YouTube - LONGER THAN - Dan Fogelberg[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MII3ns2KTBchttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MII3ns2KTBc


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk]YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Don Henley - Leather and Lace (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRY361U3A5Y]YouTube - America - Horse With No Name [First UK Broadcast][/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5dwksSbD34]YouTube - Harry Chapin--Taxi[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSwL9deXNW8]YouTube - Cat Stevens - Cat's in the cradle[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFV2iG3dnpU]YouTube - Steve Miller Band - The Joker (Good Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRNTQvXSsfA]YouTube - Bee Gees - I Started a Joke[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=663L-GWQdws]YouTube - Love, Reign O'er Me- Pearl Jam[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swzh0ngMNJo]YouTube - Van Halen - Jump(Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xBxZGQ1dJk]YouTube - Steve Goodman: A Dying Cubs Fan's Last Request[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

Tone Time:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUTqa5cjOS0]Funky Cold Medina[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgDiZQlr_R4]YouTube - Pete Yorn Alive[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqh54rSzheg]YouTube - Cream- Sunshine of Your Love[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hftgytmgQgE&feature=related]YouTube - Cream - Strange Brew[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xZOrWK6d4g]YouTube - My Generation[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyX7dHmaRlA]YouTube - LL Cool J - Mama Said Knock You Out[/ame]



peace...


----------



## midcan5

[ame=http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ85Hep0kD0]YouTube - john prine...hello in there..[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5axlwCBXC8]YouTube - John Prine and Iris DeMent - In Spite of Ourselves[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtrQK8Zqj-g]YouTube - PRINCE -purple rain -long version-[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmjaV7UBKZ0]YouTube - Porcupine Tree - Collapse The Light Into Earth[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nUgEt_MZOQ&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers - Angel Dream[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

Sorry if I've posted this before, but I likeee this song, and listen to it, a lot:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swWLzRQuLi0&feature=PlayList&p=3BFEAC5C4D9FF3CB&playnext_from=PL&index=4&playnext=5]YouTube - Otis Taylor - Ten million slaves[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcxMHhkzH_0]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Edge of Seventeen (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKBgbbFaF2U]YouTube - Izzy Stradlin And The Ju Ju Hounds - Shuffle It All[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAh_4s_-tas&feature=related]YouTube - Curtis Mayfield - Superfly[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEe0xwSEEB0&feature=related]YouTube - All Along The Watch Tower, Jimi Hendrix[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2cHkMwzOiM&feature=related]YouTube - Isaac Hayes - Shaft - live 1973[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

analoq ? Demon Con Gusto (e3m3) ? Listening & stats at Last.fm

Makes me wanna go play D00M


----------



## syrenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdhqVtpR2ts&NR=1]YouTube - Evanescence - Going Under[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v22NMAG1k18]YouTube - Hallelujah - Kate Voegele (Studio Version) + LYRICS & DOWNLOAD[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhC1pI76Rqo&NR=1]YouTube - Evanescence - Everybody's Fool[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

midcan5 said:


> YouTube - Hallelujah - Kate Voegele (Studio Version) + LYRICS & DOWNLOAD



This is one of my friends favorite singers, and I was recently introduced to her music...I think she has a beautiful voice.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCbXTIq4dTU]YouTube - Kate Voegele- Lift Me Up[W/ Lyrics][HQ + Download!][/ame]


----------



## syrenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSD4vsh1zDA]YouTube - Black Eyed Peas - I Gotta Feeling[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLKDCKU7KNI]YouTube - I'd Love You To Want Me By Lobo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohC7o_PPPtY]YouTube - Tim McGraw & Faith Hill - It's Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0nA74_0K30]YouTube - Brad Paisley and Alison Kraus - Whiskey Lullaby.wmv[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7J1_hZ7iM&feature=related]YouTube - Alison Krauss-The Lucky One[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPc-o-4Nsbk]YouTube - Nickelback - Savin' Me[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nREV8bQJ1MA]YouTube - Bee Gees - Too Much Heaven (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeGMrUdhovk]YouTube - [KTV] Bee Gees - Too Much Heaven ?????? (original footage)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykU8iSKkJR0&feature=related]YouTube - The Bee Gees- 'To Love Somebody'[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COqUjfrB8dI[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vgwk8tUT5k&feature=related]YouTube - Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love (live, 1998)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQjc8jg1wMY&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IRjl3SWC2U&feature=related]YouTube - The Stampeders - Sweet City Woman[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA&feature=related]YouTube - Eric Clapton - Layla[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UVOPfotYRs]YouTube - Nick gilder -- Hot child in the City[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8VGQTtENSs]YouTube - Bonnie Tyler It's A Heartache[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TlBTPITo1I]YouTube - Tom Petty - You Don't Know How It Feels (Video Version)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPYFWnzjIy0]YouTube - Tom Petty - Saving Grace (Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9SgDoypXcI]YouTube - The Beatles -Let It Be[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

Dame Joan Sutherland. [Tosca / Act 2 - "Vissi d'arte, vissi d'amore"]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O1J8d1NGx0]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Suicide Solution[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=840B27zYfOk]YouTube - Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loyTCkV06xQ]YouTube - Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close My Eyes Forever[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pro_Fl9shjg]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Like A Rolling Stone[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hipdlGSLYk4]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Machine Gun Live Fillmore 2nd show[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abFDGlopVZM]YouTube - Fingertips Part 2.(Live)-Stevie Wonder-1963[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]ZkT9iI2Z_c4[/youtube]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]AHcjjxYbgNM[/youtube]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSnj8X1zAZI]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Mr. Crowley[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdJzLpWFYJ4&feature=related]YouTube - Rolling Stones Mixed Emotions[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBd-Hn8E0J0]YouTube - The Who - The Kids Are Alright[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]e_qqXQQ7cpE[/youtube]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]a4xjr9v5ehk[/youtube]

[youtube]o9Or4QGI80Y[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2FT4FprxDg]YouTube - Animals Please Don't let me be Misunderstood.[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

Been listening to this ever since I heard it in a indie/Wes Anderson movie parody:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjFaenf1T-Y]YouTube - Edward Sharpe & The Magnetic Zeros - Home [2009][/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gK3tLuGyVR8]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Hug You, Squeeze You[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vcq4s6GfM9s&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Chocolate - Put your love in me 1977[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y69s_q1WLkQ]YouTube - sugarhill gang - rappers delight[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlSidenJ5-E]YouTube - The Number Of The Beast - Iron Maiden {Live Rock In Rio}[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJkxFhFRFDA]YouTube - Astrud Gilberto and Stan Getz: THE GIRL FROM IPANEMA - 1964[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID1_15EK-Ck]YouTube - Eddy Arnold Tribute - Cattle Call[/ame]

Need my Pa... We were supposed to this last Spring... 



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_OzuXh_n3E]YouTube - Genesis - Mama (1983)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BTzNX5OMN4]YouTube - Stop This Train - John Mayer[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQxRy30qs0g]YouTube - Hall & Oates - Rich Girl[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZbKHDPPrrc]YouTube - Doris Day - Que Sera Sera[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=se9rfWucgeY]YouTube - Piano Man with Lyrics[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g40c6iAEHpc]YouTube - Arrested Development - Tennessee[/ame]



peace..


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDkqz5C62SM]YouTube - Doug E Fresh & Slick Rick-The Show[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVF4r3fLBrU&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Five Stairsteps performing "O-o-h Child" on Soul Train[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6odkM5o038A]YouTube - Nina Simone-Ooh Child[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z66wVo7uNw]YouTube - Curtis Mayfield - Move On Up[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRK5vLUYLmg]YouTube - Elton John- Tiny Dancer[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMAGwMAXTpU&feature=related]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project-Eye In The Sky[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LFrioynVkw]Tighter[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic&a=BSRWfZkjpWU&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0S3tTifcq0&feature=related]YouTube - Styx - Crystal Ball Live 1996[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gjWcnJLIZ0&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Frampton- Baby I Love Your Way[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

Love the Frampton!

Woke up this morning with a wine glass in my hand!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rFYbMhcG8]Do You...[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7ti4aYD-7Y&feature=related"]YouTube - Peter Frampton - I'm In You (1977 Videoclip)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heQNyYhuHZ4&feature=related]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark[/ame]


----------



## editec

tha malcontent said:


> YouTube - Stop This Train - John Mayer
> 
> 
> 
> peace...


 
Man! I haven't heard this one in a long time.

When I was still wet behind the ears, this kind of music was the height of sophistication.

It still stands the test of time, too.

Stan Getz, fan?

Try this...

The great Stan Getz and John Coltrain on dueling axes, Oscar Peterson on the 88s, Paul Chambers' pins down the bottom while Jimmy Cobb kicks  skin, all on the same stage.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCdeJwGs818"]YouTube - Stan Getz and John Coltrane[/ame]

It's not a great recording ~ _but hey!_~ that lineup would sound great playing though a shoebox.



Thanks, Mal.


----------



## midcan5

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtN1YnoL46Q]YouTube - The Duck Song[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEJfS1v-fU0]YouTube - Press One For English[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

My Grandson, with the white Guitar, lead singer and writer. Yep I am proud.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQWzc7fuO8s]YouTube - Wake Up-Sweet Remorse[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJkxFhFRFDA]YouTube - Astrud Gilberto and Stan Getz: THE GIRL FROM IPANEMA - 1964[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1StgFKtXCs&feature=related]YouTube - Astrud Gilberto - Corcovado (Quiet Nights of Quiet Stars)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSZ15R2DFBg]YouTube - Sergio Mendes & Brasil '66 - Mais Que Nada[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcBmmV96tQ8&feature=related]YouTube - Mas Que Nada[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XvwOi7_pn0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

Mmmmm... gummy bears. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icv3eUKcjqw&playnext_from=TL&videos=Bh-8Dt5as3c]YouTube - Jag Är En Gummibjörn - Full Swedish Version[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

Mmmmm... hasenfeffer. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEZjP1HzATE&playnext_from=TL&videos=0inH16TnLis]YouTube - Schnuffel - Ich hab´ Dich lieb - official video[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWFv5ZoVET8&playnext_from=TL&videos=XgLwQEStM08]YouTube - A Perfect Circle - 3 Libras[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm72DPJCX58]YouTube - Mad Season - River Of Deceit[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWChhdIgT6Q]YouTube - Pantera - Planet Caravan (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6Hvtb2jXB8]YouTube - Overkill - Changes (Black Sabbath Cover)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFwYJYl5GUQ]YouTube - Type O Negative - Black No. 1 (Little Miss Scare -All)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg]YouTube - Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83gddxVpitc]YouTube - Alice In Chains - Grind[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uii8cE783yE]YouTube - MOONLIGHT SHADOW Mike Oldfield Maggie Reilly [12" Extended][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzymBKGV8rw&feature=related]YouTube - The Fixx - One Thing Leads To Another[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg8cDmi7-U8&feature=related]YouTube - Blinded by the Light by Manfred Mann's Earth Band[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]YouTube - Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUszp9QFmq4]YouTube - What About Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTV6PEK-pJw&feature=related]YouTube - Blind Faith Can't Find My Way Home[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx6S6zW0fE0&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic - Rainmaker[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic: Freedom Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8rRVuWKv2c&feature=related]YouTube - Buffalo Springfield - Nowadays Clancy Can't Even Sing[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tZtJIL5va4]YouTube - Traffic - Light Up Or Leave Me Alone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x6chChxzV0&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT881ZR7kNQ&feature=related]YouTube - Spooky Tooth - Waitin' For the Wind[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asPK_3KV4V4&feature=related]YouTube - Spooky Tooth- Evil Woman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8N2K0NY]YouTube - Werewolves Of London[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVyggTKDcOE]YouTube - James Blunt - Goodbye My Lover [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U7NYsEKyM0]YouTube - Lionel Richie - How Long "City of Angels" (With Lyrcis)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpD5_c2j1OM]YouTube - Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Tqg9ANLWG8]YouTube - The Who-Pure and Easy [*Who's Next*][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxoO5yrabfc&feature=related]YouTube - The Who-Going Mobile [*Who's Next*][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5yyeyLnnoo]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band Take The Highway[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRa3RtBiIU]YouTube - Golden Earring - Radar love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo&feature=related]YouTube - Ram Jam "Black Betty"[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-zZspnjLFk]YouTube - Steve Perry - Strung Out (video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-A8MSEB9rg]YouTube - Steve Perry - Foolish Heart[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9EKqQWPjyo]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Things Have Changed[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PThPI1kLGU8&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PThPI1kLGU8&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZgBhyU4IvQ[/ame]http://www.metrolyrics.com/not-dark-yet-lyrics-bob-dylan.html


----------



## Jeremy

Good Morning. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP25RwvEGjs&playnext_from=TL&videos=Y9sTZFYHt8k&feature=grec_index]YouTube - GWAR - The Road Behind [Official Music Video][/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kag0TsZzxpw]YouTube - The Jeff Healey Band - Angel Eyes (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N090STPx-2M&feature=related]YouTube - Miles Davis "Summertime" (1958)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDS_nqHaUvc&feature=related]YouTube - Miles Davis - Nature boy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2COiOTnHVE]YouTube - Jon Hassell - Nature Boy[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dks3DQXjx4k]YouTube - angel eyes[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvlJe1mwlw]YouTube - Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers - "Something Good Coming" [Official Video][/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMyCa35_mOg&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - The Waiting[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I am an obvious Tom Petty fan  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_umeMtV4QU&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty - A Face In The Crowd[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ylSUsel3w]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMAGwMAXTpU]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project-Eye In The Sky[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFYtpTot7hQ]YouTube - UP WHERE WE BELONG : JOE COCKER AND JENNIFER WARNES[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MSqF_rQ6Mw]YouTube - "Behind Blue Eyes ": Limp Bizkit, featuring Halle Berry[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkZsSydzQjM]Fat Man in the Bathtub[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - Anything But Mine[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hntXAO_Rq7c]YouTube - Dixie Chicks - Cowboy Take Me Away[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnVPIoXlzx0]YouTube - Westphalia Waltz (Olde Tyme Fiddle tune made famous by Cotton Collins c1946)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38XsRcDmTFc]YouTube - The Partridge Family - Point me in the direction[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdQ6o9Aig9o]YouTube - Barbara Streisand & Barry Gibb "What Kind Of Fool"[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qd5ag754UAQ&feature=related]YouTube - Steve Miller The Joker Midnight Special[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PLq0_7k1jk]YouTube - Roy Orbison - Oh, Pretty Woman (from Black & White Night)[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilhXIY6eTbc]The Polecats[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QRxOFR7ylI&feature=related]YouTube - CHARLIE DANIELS BAND~5.Orange Blossom Special[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txlXcJDtDwM]YouTube - Dream On - Aerosmith[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZKy2QWLtZVs&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZKy2QWLtZVs&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/99CT3wQmiFU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/99CT3wQmiFU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DQ89HHSq9b8&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DQ89HHSq9b8&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvfJb10oc0M]YouTube - Gary Allan - Learning How To Bend[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4Hk6qDgQjA&feature=channel]YouTube - Gary Allan - Best I Ever Had[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yGKPHFrHVVY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yGKPHFrHVVY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJyJwbAa1i8&a=Fh5vWHtDUmk&playnext_from=ML"]YouTube - Lonestar - amazed[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T7qpfGVUd8c&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T7qpfGVUd8c&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NXVBOse4m4I&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NXVBOse4m4I&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AgRoR4PFv0w&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AgRoR4PFv0w&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXW9w17Tf0A]YouTube - ALICE COOPER: ONLY WOMEN BLEED (1975)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOdWxf1tRmI]YouTube - I Want It All[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_tRxe8yOIo]YouTube - Wayne Fontana & The Mindbenders - Game Of Love (1965)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DayCrQWJXuI]YouTube - Johnny Lang - Lie To Me[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsbwo8KL3Bc]YouTube - Eurythmics - Would I Lie to You[/ame]

How's that GC?


----------



## goldcatt

froggy said:


> How's that GC?



Boy, I dunno froggy....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZWBw_gupXE&feature=related]YouTube - The Alan Parsons Project- Games People Play[/ame]


----------



## editec

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee735pZ6kxk]YouTube - Kenny Wayne Shepherd- Blue On Black (Acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nFy7O8wPbc&feature=related"]YouTube - Eli young band -So close now[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ESHjYat9rk&feature=fvw]YouTube - Morning has Broken - Cat Stevens (Spring/Lente)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSwL9deXNW8]YouTube - Cat Stevens - Cat's in the cradle[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BSjRCN0cQ]YouTube - Marvin Gaye - Distant Lover[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCd84rUMnnY&feature=related]YouTube - Keith Urban - Only You Can Love Me This Way (Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlqwpq7xycU&feature=related]YouTube - The Association - Windy (1967)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=munErg-ykYU&feature=related]YouTube - The Association Never My Love Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeJvcmzgHHk&feature=related]YouTube - The Association- Along Comes Mary[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq1fpN1qWv8&feature=related]YouTube - The Buckinghams - Kind Of A Drag[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIacsdOfKAQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Buckinghams Susan[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zir1FpgP630&feature=related]YouTube - The Buckinghams - Don't You Care[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8zmkzshUvE&feature=related]YouTube - Thunderclap Newman Something In The Air (vintage pop)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o87g9sdVf9U&feature=related]YouTube - Let It Go, Let It Flow[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdl5_3HX8bU]YouTube - John Cougar Mellencamp I Need A Lover[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AVQ0U7kwgA&feature=related]YouTube - john mellencamp- the authority song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSmJOvLrVig]YouTube - Dramatics - What You See Is What You Get (Watts, L.A. 1972)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_GZIaghqV0&feature=related]YouTube - The James Gang - Walk Away[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkZepbHIrvE&feature=related]YouTube - Funk #48 - James Gang[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8in8JeLk1I&feature=related]YouTube - The James Gang - Funk #49[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMzIBNlXLwc]YouTube - You and Me - Alice Cooper[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt9-00zousA]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band with Duane - Dreams - Fillmore East - 09/23/1970[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_tDepjromQ]YouTube - Zelda Dark World Theme Guitar Cover[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTFm9gFz3_w&feature=related]YouTube - Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpfuCWHe5hs]YouTube - Bob Seger - Betty Lou's Gettin' Out Tonight[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFItjSqKvPo]YouTube - BOB SEGER ROCK AND ROLL NEVER FORGETS[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ]YouTube - Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1tstiCxybQ&feature=related]YouTube - Mainstreet- Bob Seger[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut5jVrfRYrM]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Gimme Back my Bullets[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifRjyISMxZM&videos=p6y2SS4dYuE]YouTube - WASP - Hold On To My Heart[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbTjzZzfR7w&videos=hM--61OMykk]YouTube - Drive (The Cars)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy3fJ8Nmzyw&videos=rwuqpgZUnL4]YouTube - Lita Ford - Close My eyes Forever[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS91knuzoOA&feature=avmsc2]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Jeremy[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hglVqACd1C8&videos=JR9Rhm0iGPI]YouTube - Tool - Sober [hq - fullscreen][/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tja6_h4lT6A&feature=related]YouTube - Forty Six & 2 - Tool[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwiYKiWSI6U&feature=related]YouTube - 3rd Bass - Cats In The Cradle[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfLC2IpJ8Y]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA78e27R_J4]YouTube - Elton John- Daniel[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_EIufhjHsE]YouTube - Kiss - Hard Luck Woman[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEYiTr1yU28[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeRsts95pl8]YouTube - Don't Touch My Willie[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faEX3qjP9Mc]YouTube - Fade To Black - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1-zdU1cXjI&feature=related]YouTube - She Talks to Angels (Acoustic...Rare)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gcds0xLgXA]YouTube - Clint Black- Like The Rain[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4tIcdHALI8]YouTube - Clint Black Good Run Of Bad Luck[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGwwqawpouE]YouTube - summers commin, by clint black[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79fpsrujc7Q]YouTube - BEE GEES ~Rest Your Love On Me ~[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwXzpTU-NCk]YouTube - Ghost - Unchained Melody by The Righteous Brothers[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEOem7U2LPE]YouTube - Berlin - Take my breath away (Top Gun soundtrack)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFD2gu007dc]YouTube - Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You, LIVE - SPECIAL EDIT[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4]YouTube - The Eagles - Love Will Keep Us Alive[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiI42aZ5F40]YouTube - Heatwave- Always and Forever (Original Version)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbtO_Ayjw0M]YouTube - Kiss - Beth - Live[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alvEUFJtMw8[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON9PHEjtrjQ]YouTube - MERLE HAGGARD - Big City[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtAlzo_pqys]YouTube - Three Dog Night - The Show Must Go On (1974)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7A2acBVENA]YouTube - Midnight Rider-The Allman Bros. Band[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHhKnc0XZrs]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band with Duane - Whipping Post - Fillmore East - 09/23/1970 (Part 1)[/ame]


----------



## del

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugxFcmZXDyc]YouTube - LED ZEPPELIN : Stairway to Heaven (live).[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7DFsBcVMDA]YouTube - Rush- Tom Sawyer[/ame]

Guys are still awesome in concert.


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxV4gUdSIMc]YouTube - Why Does Love Got To Be So Sad? Derek & The Dominos - STEREO[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swzh0ngMNJo]YouTube - Van Halen - Jump(Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW-JYsF3xHI]YouTube - THE KINKS - VICTORIA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MII3ns2KTBc]YouTube - Black Sabbath Iron Man(Live in Paris 1970)[/ame]


----------



## del

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7VsoxT_FUY]YouTube - GEORGE THOROGOOD "Bad To The Bone"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MSqF_rQ6Mw]YouTube - "Behind Blue Eyes ": Limp Bizkit, featuring Halle Berry[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZGWQauQOAQ]YouTube - Sound Of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel (live sound)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL8NFxECsrw&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gp-wWJBlck8]YouTube - Smash Mouth - Why can't we be friends LYRICS[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th3ycKQV_4k]YouTube - Layla - Derek and the Dominos[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRbPWcLode0&feature=related]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgYudFmmOl4&feature=PlayList&p=87210601714A9B37&playnext=1&index=1]YouTube - The Song Is Over - The Who[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SiV_xmoZeA]YouTube - Walking on the sun by Smashmouth[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2TNYyXdZjI]YouTube - Reach Out I'll Be There The Four Tops 1966[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxbWVMet3jM]YouTube - Richard Marx - Loved[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDDlxmsciqY]YouTube - Amazing Grace - Rhema Marvanne 7 yr Gospel singer[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Good song, but I can't listen to it without hearing in my head a bar DJ baritoning, "Gentlemen. Center stage! Here's BRANDeeeeeeee"

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7NkYu6SaPo&feature=avmsc2[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPU9az11si0"][/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nugXkgd_-84]YouTube - Caleb Meyer - Gillian Welch & David Rawlings[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K63pu7nd6Q&feature=related]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Stealin' (1973)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY_5JOEmFK0&feature=related]YouTube - The Band- The Weight[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3lnQivQDr8&feature=related]YouTube - Elvis Presley[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XA1w90_UpY&feature=related]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Love me tender[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqqN0_WCS28&NR=1]YouTube - Traffic - Heaven Is In Your Mind 1967[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDXu61ZXgWE&feature=related]YouTube - Blind Faith - Well Alright[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhhtRxqSrys]YouTube - Molly Hatchet: Flirtin With Disaster[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykU8iSKkJR0&feature=related]YouTube - The Bee Gees- 'To Love Somebody'[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbRgSlIrJQ0&feature=related]YouTube - Blind Faith - In The Presence of The Lord[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zdoXgGnKdc]YouTube - AudioSlave-Like a Stone W/ Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8hLc_nqx8g]YouTube - Cream-Tales of Brave Ulysses[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=py3w5fttedA]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac Rhiannon Live 1976 Stevie Nicks[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KP9PNSUME4]YouTube - Robbie Robertson - Somewhere Down The Crazy River[/ame]


----------



## calvin

thanx for sharing


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN38vED24Eg]YouTube - Tommy James&the Shondell_Crytal Blue persuasion[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b4F_ppjnKU]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Seven Wonders (Live Video)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSmOvYzSeaQ&feature=avmsc2]YouTube - Aerosmith - Amazing[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

For some bizarre reason this has been getting a lot of air time on the local radio station lately. I'm not complaining, it's one of my all-time favorites.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LniY0pDQGaE]YouTube - QUEENSRYCHE - SILENT LUCIDITY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ]YouTube - Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEBgRF1hkDA]YouTube - Foster & Lloyd "Texas In 1880"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk&feature=avmsc2]YouTube - Steve Earle - Copperhead Road[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN4ZDjFGUB0]YouTube - MY LOVE - Paul McCartney & Wings - 1973[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reExs1L16Tk]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd Red, White, And Blue[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs4y5si8DGs]YouTube - Charlie Daniels - Late 70's - Long Haired Country Boy[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go&feature=related]YouTube - Johnny Cash Hurt[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JQiEs32SqQ&feature=avmsc2]YouTube - Nickelback - Savin' Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM&feature=avmsc2]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - Anything But Mine[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwQgHxbjibo]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Comin' Home[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk]YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Don Henley - Leather and Lace (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnVPIoXlzx0]YouTube - Westphalia Waltz (Olde Tyme Fiddle tune made famous by Cotton Collins c1946)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yB6S3c7f8XA]YouTube - The Kiss - The Last Of The Mohicans[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ti2P_z5IPw]YouTube - QUEEN: Killer Queen[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1ryJDVuZ6k]YouTube - The Last of the Mohicans - Promentory[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4]YouTube - Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme (Miami Vice)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBRoQ91W1rk]YouTube - Styx - Man In The Wilderness[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp9zGPOhebc&feature=related]YouTube - Back Where It All Begins Dickey Betts & Great Southern[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp1nyDF9Wak&feature=related]YouTube - IN MEMORY OF ELIZABETH REED ~ THE ALLMAN BROTHERS BAND ~ SUMMER JAM 1973[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlI1W8cWMIY&feature=related]YouTube - Allman Brothers - DREAMS ((stereo))[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC24cLsv2PA]YouTube - David Allan Coe - Cum Stains on the Pillow[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkADj0TPrJA]YouTube - Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight (Official Music Video)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIp7t3v0jgE]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Here Comes The Flood -[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Jeremy

Classic... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB17uWuBrL0]YouTube - Kansas - "Carry On Wayward Son" 1976 Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Dj7p3h03qQ&feature=fvst]YouTube - Dust in the Wind - Kansas[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSR6ZzjDZ94]YouTube - Boston- More than A Feeling[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb_uLk8d6Hc]YouTube - Harry Chapin - Rockpalast Live 11 (All My Life's a Circle)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ-W_sZbehU&feature=fvw]YouTube - Play with fire -Great version-The stones[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2dicRl4eAc&feature=related]YouTube - Joni Mitchell-Chelsea Morning (BBC)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcrEqIpi6sg]YouTube - Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now (Live, 1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx3upaRGARk&feature=related]YouTube - James Taylor & Carole King - 1971[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvMcVZf7fyE&feature=related]YouTube - FIRE AND RAIN by James Taylor[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17pkx5T83FQ&feature=related]YouTube - Shower the People - James Taylor[/ame]


----------



## editec

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1nSKmh507E"]YouTube - It's Alright, Ma (I'm Only Bleeding) / Bob Dylan - lyrics [HQ][/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLd22ha_-VU]YouTube - MISHEARD LYRICS - Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZDdrUi1HzI]YouTube - Primus - Master of Puppets (Metallica Cover)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPB84Plv8tc]YouTube - Kriss Kross - Jump[/ame]



peace...


----------



## jillian

hey, where's gunny? he loves this stuff?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9abZ34hYa4]YouTube - Jackson Browne - Rosie - Live BBC 1978[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI8nHrTzruQ&feature=related]YouTube - Jackson Browne - Rock Me On The Water - Live BBC 1978[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saYvWAVmT_s]YouTube - Jackson Browne - I Am A Patriot[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoCZEmfnE-M]YouTube - Cell Block Tango from "Chicago"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP_MDIYhPH0]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - Early Morning Rain (Live in Chicago - 1979)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBk1aarcKws]YouTube - GOOD TIME CHARLIE'S GOT THE BLUES ~ DANNY O'KEEFE ~ (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl5HP3MCTKA"]YouTube - Billy Talent - Fallen Leaves[/ame]

In a crooked little town, they were lost and never found
Fallen leaves, fallen leaves, fallen leaves... on the ground

I hitched a ride, until the coast
To leave behind, all of my ghosts
Searching for something, I couldn't find at home

Can't get no job, can you spare a dime?
Just one more hit, and I'll be fine
I swear to God, this'll be my one last time!

In a crooked little town, they were lost and never found
Fallen leaves, fallen leaves, fallen leaves... on the ground
Run away before you drown, or the streets will beat you down
Fallen leaves, fallen leaves, fallen leaves... on the ground

When it gets dark, in Pigeon Park
Voice in my head, will soon be fed
By the vultures, that circle round the dead!

In a crooked little town, they were lost and never found
Fallen leaves, fallen leaves, fallen leaves... on the ground
Run away before you drown, or the streets will beat you down
Fallen leaves, fallen leaves, fallen leaves... on the ground

I never once thought, I'd ever be caught!
Staring at sidewalks, hiding my track marks!
I left my best friends, or did they just leave me?

In a crooked little town, they were lost and never found
Fallen leaves, fallen leaves, fallen leaves... on the ground
In a crooked little town, they were lost and never found
Fallen leaves, fallen leaves, fallen leaves... on the ground
Run away before you drown, or the streets will beat you down
Fallen leaves, fallen leaves, fallen leaves... on the ground

Run away before you drown!
Fallen leaves, fallen leaves, fallen leaves... on the ground
Run away before you drown!
Fallen leaves, fallen leaves, fallen leaves... on the ground​


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtvqT_wMeY]YouTube - Soul Asylum - Runaway Train[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smejqhzfnnM]YouTube - Genesis- Man on the corner[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qd08FyXY3E]YouTube - Indian Sunset - Elton John (Madman Across the Water 5 of 9)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cgQJzJsM5U]YouTube - The Journeymen - 500 miles [Original Version] (1961)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G54lfxiid_w&feature=PlayList&p=C810D89F123A7CFD&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Takin' It To The Streets (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9C2kpeN6Us&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Doobie Brothers - It Keeps You Runnin'[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVgMzKMgNxw&feature=related]YouTube - The Doobie Brothers Listen to the Music ~With Lyrics~[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBd4mXjAOlU&feature=related]YouTube - Kenny Loggins and STEVE PERRY - Don't Fight It[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiDOkRJ1w20]YouTube - "Vahevala" Loggins and Messina[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]YouTube - Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ]YouTube - Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version)[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI_kzF1wCGQ]YouTube - Robin Trower - Somebody Calling[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-d5x-CiTUs]YouTube - Richie Havens Freedom Woodstock 1969[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf0oXY4nDxE&feature=related]YouTube - Aerosmith - Dude (Looks Like A Lady)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0e_clbyUbc]YouTube - Toad the Wet Sprocket- All I Want[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3DgAJwVeVU]YouTube - The Cult "Rain"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yn7ZxljE0I]YouTube - crystal flame[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE79UxDu7Xc[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhaANMYKvHw]YouTube - Marshall Crenshaw - Mary Anne (LIVE at The Ritz, 1982)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZW3YDmievI]YouTube - Chris Botti & Sting - Bourbon street[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0UXBOIyxO4]YouTube - Marshall Crenshaw - Someday, Someway (LIVE at The Ritz, 1982)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0s4_PKJKbU]YouTube - The Smithereens- A Girl Like You[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5IVuN1N6-Y]YouTube - Love the One You're With[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIDaBF8LILk]YouTube - Patty Smyth and Scandal - The Warrior (HiQuality)[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB1Q-PfUvN0]YouTube - The Hooters - And We Danced[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kemivUKb4f4&feature=avmsc2]YouTube - Weezer - Buddy Holly[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diT3FvDHMyo&feature=avmsc2]YouTube - Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence (Remastered Video)[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3fCFkl-BFU]YouTube - 80's soft cell tainted love[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMBbJ_l0Tb4]YouTube - Head Over Heels - Tears For Fears[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS_ux2H473I]YouTube - The Cure - Just Like Heaven[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBTOGVb_cQg]YouTube - Aerosmith - Angel[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew]YouTube - Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mvwam3GLBY]YouTube - The Cars - heartbeat city[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkLL7JdnIk0]YouTube - Need You Tonight (HQ Sound & Image) INXS - 1987[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic"]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZGWQauQOAQ]YouTube - Sound Of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel (live sound)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o8IgerwSDc&playnext=1&videos=7OEhgy-ixAc&feature=grec_index]YouTube - Re: ICE CUBE C WALK[/ame]



peace..


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fof0FeJgjnY]YouTube - Johnny Paycheck "Colorado Kool-Aid"[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL9ihXiFAko]YouTube - Geto Boys - Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaOX2ZuEZ1g]YouTube - Bob James - You're As Right As Rain[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opWYnUpNtG8]YouTube - Crooklyn Dodgers 95 - Return of the Crooklyn Dodgers[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvZeYDBY4fw]YouTube - Waylon Jennings Luckenbach Texas[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Ringel05

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU0MF8pwktg]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan-Pride And Joy[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqXmaFPn604]YouTube - Nine Inch Nails - Every Day Is Exactly The Same[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijZRCIrTgQc]YouTube - R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts (Video)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6HI1pjfHlc]YouTube - Cheers full theme song (from 200th show)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDdlHmzIdn8]YouTube - Rednex - Cotton Eye Joe 2002 high quality[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLBKOcUbHR0]YouTube - John Denver - Leaving on a Jet Plane[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1aRS1kY6CA]YouTube - Back Home Again John Denver[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaOJwaiOsUs]YouTube - Must Let the Show Go On[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYNSSAci2Lw]YouTube - Sure As I'm Sittin Here (1974) - Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-UHYmi-Nzs]YouTube - The Hollies - Long Dark Road and Carrie-Anne, Live 1972[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9EOvbcMhs0]YouTube - Tommy Roe Sheila[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU2Yb0HcqUs]YouTube - James Darren - Goodbye Cruel World[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9y5hkMoA6c]YouTube - heroin velvet underground[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWe6wIxdjbw&feature=related]YouTube - Kiss - Firehouse (Detroit '76)[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9XHFqCvMIY&feature=related]YouTube - Jean luc Ponty Enigmatic Ocean[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOGdMEemqWQ]YouTube - Asleep At The Wheel San Antonio Rose[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8faLvLz82LY]YouTube - Toby Keith - Trailerhood (official video)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byEGjLU2egA]YouTube - Ugly Kid Joe - Everything About You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k6EbLm4Q1s]YouTube - Pretty Good At Drinkin' Beer - Billy Currington[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG789PYQTrM]YouTube - Bon Jovi Say It Isn't So[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJTfe2FYqAw]YouTube - Mad Season November Hotel[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuauBjKFeeQ]YouTube - Def Leppard-C'mon C'mon[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHb2-Ru-MJ8]YouTube - DON SUGARCANE HARRIS - Cup full of dreams[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS8v4XPz3LU]YouTube - JFB - Duck Jam [HD][/ame]



peace...


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPKuFBi0fmE]YouTube - loggins & messina - My Lady, My Love - Native Sons[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI61ltOyCcY]YouTube - Loggins & Messina - Danny's Song (LIVE - Midnight Special -[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxdiraVxwkI]YouTube - Rick Nelson Garden Party 1985[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz4VSDnA5Xc]YouTube - Rick Nelson Hello, Mary Lou 1985[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9vuGWjAIzQ]YouTube - Journey - Why Can't This Night Go On Forever[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-OKRVHPj5A]YouTube - Journey - Live - Lights/Stay Awhile - EXCELLENT QUALITY[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XobHupqgNu4]YouTube - Misfits - Saturday Night[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gw3nOPOIAsU&feature=related]YouTube - Bob seger Nutbush city "Live Bullet"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_E8OpX2At4]YouTube - IN THE SUMMER TIME/MUNGO JERRY[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbgv8PkO9eo]YouTube - Harry Nilsson - Coconut (1971)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoaTl7IcFs8&feature=related]YouTube - Michael Franti & Spearhead : Say Hey Music Video[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU2KapIAW7g&feature=related]YouTube - Keith Richards, "Happy" (Rolling Stones)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b-i0XknSnM"]YouTube - Styx - Crystal Ball[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohC7o_PPPtY]YouTube - Tim McGraw & Faith Hill - It's Your Love[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-TXBniRz1g&feature=related]YouTube - Tim McGraw: Don't take the girl - music video (lyrics in description)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk]YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Don Henley - Leather and Lace (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVpv8-5XWOI]YouTube - Train - Hey, Soul Sister[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBc9B8JXCP0]YouTube - "Prayin' For Daylight" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGL4btEIoTo]YouTube - The Archies intro 1969[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiDSVtBqwJ0]YouTube - Rascal Flatts-Skin(sara beth)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRW3_Dok5f4]YouTube - Bang-Shang-A-Lang! The Archies[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1yOm4K05O8]YouTube - Faith Hill - Fireflies (Live AOL Sessions)[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PAJqgeeJf4]YouTube - michael jackson billy jean[/ame]














He really really was good. He just should have left his face alone.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbmoYmo3gYQ]YouTube - Saving Abel- Addicted [WITH LYRICS][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPC2Fp7IT7o]YouTube - Seether - Broken ft. Amy Lee[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa6ikNrmpXM]YouTube - Jack Johnson - Hope[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZvQmEt4xGQ]YouTube - Outlaws- Green Grass & High Tides[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj2700em-JQ]YouTube - Joe Nichols - Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsIqEq9OFxE]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Call Me The Breeze-1976[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCH2pdvNrOA]YouTube - David Gates "Goodbye Girl" Lyrics provided[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYoh_sV35eA]YouTube - REO Speedwagon "Can't Fight This Feeling"[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyU2RAQtxP4]YouTube - In your letter - Reo Speedwagon[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgT_mJXbvCQ]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - Keep On Loving You[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo254dLSh-o]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - In My Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVdrVHwZ0l0]YouTube - Long Lost Friend[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tukuWCVQwwU]YouTube - Mending Fences[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qUgv_XwsQ8]YouTube - Dancy's Dream[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KC54Xx-1mg]YouTube - Back To The Heartbreak Kid[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMzdGjF7PlQ]YouTube - Angelzoom - Back in the moment (piano version)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsI7lubCXuk]YouTube - The Doors - Riders on the Storm[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTi3bRKohQU]YouTube - Otis Redding - I've Been Loving You Too Long (To Stop Now)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnQ8yQJROCI]YouTube - The Esquires - Get On Up[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0SSeACInqw]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - What's Your Name[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUFOaRLbO0g&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill (1978 - 2003)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYo3w_SQTLw]YouTube - cream-toad 1967[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoPaBa6Ms6Y]YouTube - Small Faces - Itchycoo Park[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq3NwCHm-4U]YouTube - The Electric Flag ~ Killing Floor[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3LEhfbKCSc&feature=related]YouTube - Paul Butterfield Blues Band - Driftin' Blues (Monterey 1967)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMO7DaRJo5E[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ29pVhsdMs&feature=fvw]YouTube - Rainbow - I Surrender[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvlTJrNJ5lA&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - I Won't Back Down[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIPan-rEQJA&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Who'll Stop The Rain[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMF4B3wDO_E&feature=avmsc2]YouTube - Eli Young Band - When it Rains[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN3GbF9Bx6E&feature=related]YouTube - The Mamas & The Papas: California Dreamin'[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4hsC0nRvZM]YouTube - John Denver - Leaving on a Jet Plane[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zESYDjWrpbA]YouTube - Albert Hammond - It never rains in Southern California 1973[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LiCByoS71A]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - Tainted Love[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPR108kwNo4]YouTube - Paula Cole-Where have all the cowboys gone[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYiISin83kc]YouTube - Dido - White Flag with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rynxm_GQEsI]YouTube - 500 miles with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2b2Yg4zQFLc]YouTube - Elvis Presley A Fool Such As I[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPmy2fCuTjs]YouTube - Mel and Kim - Respectable[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oujzwBd9TY]YouTube - Elvis Presley Fame and Fortune[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRp8PT5R8XU]YouTube - Elvis Presley Any Way You Want Me[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwCt0YQPn7g]YouTube - 4 Non Blondes - What's Up[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db32hgx_WeA]YouTube - Middle of the Road - Chirpy Chirpy Cheep Cheep - 1972[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ]YouTube - Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gbz-Lau5tc]YouTube - Patrick Swayze - She's like the wind[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fN8sq-fBWs]YouTube - Rick Astley - When I Fall In Love (**Widescreen / Charlie Chaplin**)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iOe-ijroLQ]YouTube - Patrick Swayze and Larry Gatlin sing Love Hurts[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8]YouTube - The Moody Blues - Nights In White Satin´67[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Shadow said:


> YouTube - Patrick Swayze and Larry Gatlin sing Love Hurts



I've hit the rep button but it doesn't work.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIsbD0l_bEg]YouTube - Gary Glitter - Rock and Roll (Part 1&2)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YvAYIJSSZY]YouTube - Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

froggy said:


> YouTube - Gary Glitter - Rock and Roll (Part 1&2)




When my brother was little (probably 6 or 7).  He had this 45...and every morning like clockwork it got played over and over and over, until it was time for school.  I hated that song for a very long time


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlmTELeLRwI]YouTube - Lipps Inc - Funkytown[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCNXAwl4bd0]YouTube - Collin Raye - I Can Still Feel You[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVdnqEyToqg]YouTube - My Sharona - The Knack Official Video[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CM30iNH8TqA]YouTube - ? Kiss - I Was Made For Loving You (Good Quality)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYp1i4FzgiU]YouTube - Save A Prayer : Duran Duran[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8VGQTtENSs]YouTube - Bonnie Tyler It's A Heartache[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w]YouTube - Golden earring - Twilight zone[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYxp6OIEZlk]YouTube - Golden Earring - When The Lady smiles[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYtI3j52Nnw]YouTube - GOLDEN EARRING "Radar Love incl.Drumsolo" 1984[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWfaUDzgNOQ]YouTube - Foghat - I Just Want To Make Love To You lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl238Ja7ScQ]YouTube - Out In The Country[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0&feature=related]YouTube - Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft #1 Hit(1972)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5b65hociXU&feature=related]YouTube - Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwIGZLjugKA]YouTube - Kid Rock - All Summer Long [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98LaApCB4l8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1DDgNCLD84&feature=related]YouTube - The Isley Brothers-Who's That lady[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I0d29s6GCc&feature=related]YouTube - AMERICA - Ventura Highway[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUQZw3wfro&feature=related]YouTube - America Sister Golden Hair[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVs4jDL-JBo&feature=related]YouTube - Journey - Faithfully[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lLmYLw0WRI]YouTube - Journey - Open Arms[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFC8sDTXlng]YouTube - JOURNEY "Wheel In The Sky"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQLWF_ItzYs&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Forever in Blue Jeans (Stereo!)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Easily the best version of this song out there:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA]YouTube - Eric Clapton - Layla[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QDetQ18fw5Q&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QDetQ18fw5Q&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

This is Major Tom to ground control...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSYbRiYwTY]YouTube - David Bowie's "Space Oddity"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

When did Clapton take out "long brown hair' And replace the lyrics with "long blonde hair"?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgK0yuyavGc&feature=related]YouTube - Wonderful Tonight - Eric Clapton (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihu-eB-IOd4]YouTube - David Bowie - Let's Dance (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

PixieStix said:


> When did Clapton take out "long brown hair' And replace the lyrics with "long blonde hair"?
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Wonderful Tonight - Eric Clapton (lyrics)



I thought it was always long blonde hair. After all, he did write it for Pattie Boyd.


----------



## PixieStix

Modbert said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did Clapton take out "long brown hair' And replace the lyrics with "long blonde hair"?
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Wonderful Tonight - Eric Clapton (lyrics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was always long blonde hair. After all, he did write it for Pattie Boyd.
Click to expand...


I must be crazy then, because when the song first came out he said "long brown hair"


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGhL_1tdWmE&playnext=1&videos=1Go8hj4sINE]YouTube - Rock'n roll Suicide - Live in Japan[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpOlaLTXP4E&feature=related]YouTube - David Bowie-Fame[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd2clb5T8JA&feature=related]YouTube - Golden Years- David Bowie[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OjyaVA8qaaw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OjyaVA8qaaw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

Keeping with the Bowie theme.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl3vxEudif8]YouTube - david bowie - changes[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SESbd8Fm2JE&feature=related]YouTube - David Bowie & Iggy Pop - The Passenger(Live)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkReR89J-gk&playnext=1&videos=OPF_DPt0VdQ]YouTube - Lady Stardust by David Bowie[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

C-C-C-C-Combo breaker. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WccfbPQNMbg&feature=avmsc2]YouTube - Andrew W.K. - Party Hard[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vhFnTjia_I&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline High Quality[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrjwqXwyzNU]YouTube - The Knife - Live - Heartbeats[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Robert Plant wrote this song for his  baby son who had died

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpJia1TrzL8"]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - All my love (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPo9ISQpzvM]YouTube - One Week - Barenaked Ladies[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

This joint could use a touch of class.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG3VfKlfDEk]YouTube - Big Spender[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUQZw3wfro]YouTube - America Sister Golden Hair[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY]YouTube - Pure Prairie League -Amie (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luQhAc6RNqI]YouTube - Johnny Cash : the one on the right was the one on the left[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4cVSqVm468]YouTube - You Can Do Magic by America (Original Artist Audio Recording - High Quality Audio)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ylSUsel3w]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs6HbYit5-A]YouTube - Elvis Costello - Alison[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMkFjYRWM4M]YouTube - Angie - The Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lul-Y8vSr0I&feature=related]YouTube - William Shatner "Sings" 'Rocket Man' (1978) - BEST QUALITY![/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96bsUwvoHxc]YouTube - Thomas Dolby - Airhead (2009 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3m8wGTSQWo&feature=related]YouTube - Elton John - Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiI8r05Zoqc]YouTube - Deep Blue Something - Breakfast at Tiffany's - early version[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ&feature=avmsc2]YouTube - Billy Joel - The Longest Time[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwBbMXYDsXw]YouTube - Footloose - Original Music Video[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqiDOuwUJxk]YouTube - Billy Joel - Summer, Highland Falls Live 1977[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uXO-c0Yt-k]YouTube - Saturday Night Fever - How Deep Is Your Love (Bee Gees)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EXxMlIExpo]YouTube - A-ha - Take On Me (Official Music video)[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMSFX1Vb3xQ]YouTube - Huey Lewis and The News - I Want A New Drug[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBwCpVPST0U]YouTube - The Trammps - Disco Inferno[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/American_Psycho_(film)



> Their early work was a little too new wave for my tastes, but when Sports came out in '83, I think they really came into their own, commercially and artistically. The whole album has a clear, crisp sound, and a new sheen of consummate professionalism that really gives the songs a big boost. He's been compared to Elvis Costello, but I think Huey has a far more bitter, cynical sense of humour.
> 
> In '87, Huey released this, Fore!, their most accomplished album. I think their undisputed masterpiece is "Hip to be Square", a song so catchy, most people probably don't listen to the lyrics. [rapidly, as if agitated] But they should, because it's not just about the pleasures of conformity, and the importance of trends, it's also a personal statement about the band itself.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB5YkmjalDg]YouTube - Huey Lewis & The News - Hip To Be Square[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

elvis said:


> YouTube - The Trammps - Disco Inferno



Stop with the Saturday Night hangover crap will ya!!!


----------



## Modbert

Ringel05 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Trammps - Disco Inferno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with the Saturday Night hangover crap will ya!!!
Click to expand...


Enjoy.  9 and a half minutes. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69VsAEafSgM]YouTube - Medley - Saturday Night Fever[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

Modbert said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Trammps - Disco Inferno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with the Saturday Night hangover crap will ya!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enjoy.  9 and a half minutes.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69VsAEafSgM]YouTube - Medley - Saturday Night Fever[/ame]
Click to expand...


You wanna live to see 20? 
(I know Fung Shui!)


----------



## Modbert

Ringel05 said:


> You wanna live to see 20?
> (I know Fung Shui!)



Going to make my day, punk? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAEo3EmIytY]YouTube - Alicia Bridges - I Love The Nightlife (HQ Sound)[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

Modbert said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna live to see 20?
> (I know Fung Shui!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to make my day, punk?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAEo3EmIytY]YouTube - Alicia Bridges - I Love The Nightlife (HQ Sound)[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## Modbert

Ringel05 said:


>





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVgM7qeAlko]YouTube - Patrick Hernandez - Born To Be Alive[/ame]

Muahahahaha.


----------



## Oddball

I have the  total insturmental version of this one.....Coming up....[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfLY0Yh0Hp0]YouTube - Hot Chocolate--Everyone's a Winner[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

Payback's a bitch!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjdkc14-zwQ]YouTube - Trampled by Turtles-Wait So Long[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Ringel05 said:


> Payback's a bitch!
> 
> YouTube - Trampled by Turtles-Wait So Long



I could use the "nuke" and pull out Dancing Queen but I am a humane person. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpN60KKBAjc&feature=avmsc2]YouTube - Haddaway - What Is Love[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

Modbert said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payback's a bitch!
> 
> YouTube - Trampled by Turtles-Wait So Long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could use the "nuke" and pull out Dancing Queen but I am a humane person.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpN60KKBAjc&feature=avmsc2]YouTube - Haddaway - What Is Love[/ame]
Click to expand...


I have the ultimate destructo-song ever recorded.  Not even I want to pull that one out but if I have to I will!!!!


----------



## Oddball

Great bands need horns....They just do....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDWQ8w829tY]YouTube - Blood, Sweat & Tears live 1970 Japan And When I Die[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umslQIaX4pM]YouTube - tom waits down there by the train[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Ringel05 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Trammps - Disco Inferno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with the Saturday Night hangover crap will ya!!!
Click to expand...


anything you say......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85yMOPKR94M]YouTube - Abba - Waterloo[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

Okay.  That's it!  Time for the ultimate-super-duper nuclear option.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LBmUwi6mEo]YouTube - The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

elvis said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Trammps - Disco Inferno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with the Saturday Night hangover crap will ya!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anything you say......
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85yMOPKR94M]YouTube - Abba - Waterloo[/ame]
Click to expand...


Schweeeeeeet.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQsjAbZDx-4&feature=avmsc2]YouTube - Abba - Fernando[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Ringel05 said:


> Okay.  That's it!  Time for the ultimate-super-duper nuclear option.....
> 
> YouTube - The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight



But that's a great song.


----------



## Ringel05

Modbert said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  That's it!  Time for the ultimate-super-duper nuclear option.....
> 
> YouTube - The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's a great song.
Click to expand...


All that studying has affected your cognitive abilities.
Jeeze.  Gonna have to bring in the master to guide you away from the dark side.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An_Kd-55-kg&feature=related]YouTube - YODA - weird al yankovic[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7JVxE2SYxo]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Piece of my heart[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gsqBEPSrd0]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Try (just a little bit harder)[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrBDivsSe3k]YouTube - The Sweet - Ballroom Blitz[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

Modbert said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  That's it!  Time for the ultimate-super-duper nuclear option.....
> 
> YouTube - The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's a great song.
Click to expand...


And don't get upset!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3o0ExGXfs2o]YouTube - Don't Worry Be Happy Bobby Mc Ferrin [SMILE][/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjTjtJDZomw&feature=channel]YouTube - 311 - All Mixed Up[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E4MAqttvgM]YouTube - Sic em on a chicken with lyrics.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_X6W50EKMU&feature=related]YouTube - Garbage "Stupid Girl" Live 1995[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU]YouTube - Looking glass - Brandi you're a fine girl[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alJ87WnQ5XA]YouTube - Yesca - Lost Due To Incompetence (Cheech And Chong's Up In Smoke Version)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpTJg2EBpw&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Sixteen Tons - Tennessee Ernie Ford[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYi7uEvEEmk]YouTube - Bill Withers - Lovely Day (Original Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo&feature=related]YouTube - Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Anf3jES-B3U]YouTube - Chalk Farm - Lie On Lie[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zALiyJ02k_Y]YouTube - Seether - Careless Whisper (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy3fJ8Nmzyw&feature=related]YouTube - Lita Ford - Close My eyes Forever[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY]YouTube - Pink Floyd The Wall - Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKOngTfTMs0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX8_2FEx3c4]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- Houses Of The Holy (STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijH9YluKG3U&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- Over the Hills And Far Away (STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1KFb9w9azA&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- Good Times Bad Times (STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKtfjsonPFE]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Kashmir[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ8zw_iuo_4]YouTube - THE HOLLIES [ THE AIR THAT I BREATHE ] AUDIO TRACK[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D_ZjGa5gnA]YouTube - Chris Young - Getting you home[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O90CYGNvOfE&feature=related]YouTube - Hooked on a Feeling - Doctor Who[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0SxdxVu7gs&feature=related]YouTube - B. J. Thomas - I Just Can't Help Believing[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgRP_fDcp9Q&feature=fvw]YouTube - Old fashion Love song[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqfEQwrR5Wc&feature=related]YouTube - Johnny Rivers-Baby i need your lovin[/ame]

Check out those dancers. At today's standards I think they would be considered overweight LOL


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQOmW_TVPxI&feature=related]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Slow Dancin'[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNnnWfUpYGg&feature=related]YouTube - B.J. Thomas - Hooked on a Feeling[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6KhuI_42W4&feature=related]YouTube - Dusty Springfield - The Look of Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S20yQaGSNQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles With Dusty Springfield[/ame]


----------



## jillian

which version?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRge7lXu56E]YouTube - Trapped[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2eE9H7Nzww&feature=related]YouTube - Trapped - Bruce Springsteen - Paris 85[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hpv2W7yj9L0]YouTube - Bon Jovi & Southside Johnny - Trapped Again[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SlwV7mtsmw]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Suspicious Mind[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

jillian said:


> which version?
> 
> YouTube - Trapped
> 
> 
> YouTube - Trapped - Bruce Springsteen - Paris 85






Bruuuce!


----------



## jillian

Valerie said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> which version?
> 
> YouTube - Trapped
> 
> 
> YouTube - Trapped - Bruce Springsteen - Paris 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruuuce!
Click to expand...


i thought so too! lol.. it's not often the cover is better than the original.


----------



## Meister

Here's another where I think the cover is better than the original


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmdPQp6Jcdk]YouTube - The Animals - House of the Rising Sun (1964) High Definition [HD][/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czQB6tPeLQg]YouTube - House of the Rising Sun[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oxcC18xE4Y]YouTube - Battle of Evermore - Ann & Nancy Wilson[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

One of the best covers ever IMO


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=663L-GWQdws]YouTube - Love, Reign O'er Me- Pearl Jam[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

Here's to all you old acid heads out there. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGmkM4v9AaY&feature=related]YouTube - In A Gadda Da Vida - Iron Buttefly I[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Cover night! Finally. I've been saving these two.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE4HGlmtOcg&feature=related]YouTube - fleetwood mac oh well[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzQtW81SYpE]YouTube - Oh Well-The Rockets[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfLC2IpJ8Y]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwugjyeSKx4]YouTube - James Taylor - "Fire & Rain"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcrEqIpi6sg]YouTube - Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now (Live, 1970)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA]YouTube - A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swzh0ngMNJo]YouTube - Van Halen - Jump(Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN3GbF9Bx6E&feature=related]YouTube - The Mamas & The Papas: California Dreamin'[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCNjxgCyadA]YouTube - Vesuvius-Promised Land[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHDt2t0oO7g]YouTube - Jim Croce - Time In A Bottle (1973)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPu_G-T28iU]YouTube - Jim Croce - Operator (Live) [remastered 16:9][/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6UAYGxiRwU&feature=fvst]YouTube - Carly Simon - You're So Vain (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JRs28-O4CY]YouTube - Poison - Nothin' But A Good Time (2004 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xf-Lesrkuc&feature=avmsc2]YouTube - Train - Drops Of Jupiter[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

Sticking with the covers theme.

Original:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OS9c6ks58PI]YouTube - Yardbirds - Lost Woman[/ame]

Studio cover:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_zhHyP3f2Y&feature=PlayList&p=2891A7EB4DF02B6F&playnext=1&index=13]YouTube - JAMES GANG lost woman 1969[/ame]

Live cover:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFV4HccF3qo&feature=related]YouTube - James Gang - Lost Woman, live 1971, part 1[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRrdcv4WvwE&NR=1]YouTube - James Gang - Lost Woman, live 1971, part 2[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now (Live, 1970)


You might like this good old 1967 cover. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3z7NxFbZzA]YouTube - Dave Van Ronk and the Hudson Dusters - Clouds[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HRM5r9ftYQ]YouTube - Romping Through the Swamp[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loyTCkV06xQ]YouTube - Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close My Eyes Forever[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tET3vtelQ6A]YouTube - KISS "BETH"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faEX3qjP9Mc]YouTube - Fade To Black - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q4U2gR2dDg]YouTube - Silver, Blue, and Gold - Bad Company[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wttvoZjZU4E]YouTube - Queen Of The Silver Dollar[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpoEmlxUPeQ]YouTube - The Pusher[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho]YouTube - Johnny Cash - 'Hurt"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRlj5vjp3Ko]YouTube - Johnny Cash-Ring of Fire 1963[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzhzCF77GDo]YouTube - Johnny and June Carter Cash sing Jackson[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WvLVzYPO2k]YouTube - Willie P Richardson - House Mover[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zgja26eNeY]YouTube - Johnny Cash - San Quentin (Live from Prison)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M89c3hWx3RQ&feature=related]YouTube - Johnny Cash "A Boy Named Sue" ORIGINAL[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XELpxApT8Kc]YouTube - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts - Do You Wanna Touch Me[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVlcAJFTPRo]YouTube - A.C.D.C. - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m75IVFQ6-N8]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen I Ain't Got No Home[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5PoIrcyd34]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Fire[/ame]


----------



## froggy

This video contains content from Sony Music Entertainment, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds. 

Boycott Sony, the greedy bunch, don't buy and product of theirs.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMUxvDBFQYs]YouTube - Glory Days - Bruce Springsteen - Paris 85[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDle0aVv13o]YouTube - Bob Seger and The Silver Bullet Band - C'Est la Vie[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA]YouTube - John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWJhuHWzrqA&feature=related]YouTube - John Cafferty - Voice of America's Sons[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYxVeoaZ58g&feature=related]YouTube - NYC Song - John Cafferty & the Beaver Brown Band- (Eddie and the Cruisers)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akt3awj_Ah8&playnext=1&videos=rD7qyWpctk4]YouTube - Black Sabbath - black Sabbath - original videoclip[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maC4HCHD400&feature=related]YouTube - Black Sabbath - Paranoid[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DTFwYZ6YJU]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Black (MTV unplugged)[/ame]


----------



## blu

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ScFU0UxKWA]YouTube - Against Me! - Baby I'm An Anarchist[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk]YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Don Henley - Leather and Lace (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6nxHNrIwJA&feature=avmsc2]YouTube - Brad Paisley - Mud On The Tires[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMJ-A1n951Y]YouTube - W.A.S.P Blind in Texas[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UWx-shGM0g&feature=PlayList&p=EF2ADA3852834746&playnext=1&index=10]YouTube - One More Day by Diamond Rio - The Last Time[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HECZbIMg9u8&feature=avmsc2]YouTube - Brooks & Dunn - Cowgirls Don't Cry[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM&feature=avmsc2[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9r1ZOmIZnc]YouTube - &#x202a;The Who - Love Ain't for Keeping (Who's Next Version)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fyKVFZaIjE"]YouTube - &#x202a;Creature Feature- Such Horrible Things (with lyrics)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]



                Sit Back Now
Let Me Tell You A Tale
Where Justice Does Not Prevail

About An Ill-Fated Life
So Very Full Of Strife
Where Two Wrongs Do Not Make A Right

So

When I Was Born
I Did Surely Scorn
My Proud Parent's Name
Then Their Lives Went Down The Drain
Drove Them Insane
My Birth Was A Curse
I Bit The Nurse
Oh, But I Love The Worst
I Deserve To Be Slowly Submersed
Dried Out Then Laid In A Hearse

When I Was Two
I Poured Super Glue
Into My Fathers Hair
As He Sat Unaware
In His Arm Chair
Much To His Dismay
Had To Cut It All Away
Oh, But It Felt Great
I Deserve To Cut And Filleted
Then Tossed About In Disarray 
Until The Pieces Melt Away

I Am Not A Bad Man
Even Though I Do Bad Things
Very Bad Things
Such Horrible Things
But It's Not Quite What It Seems
Not Quite What He Seems
Not Quite What I Seem
Ah, Hell
It's Exactly What It Seems

When I Was Four
I'd Wait By The Door
With A Knife In My Hand
And A Most Devious Plan
It Would Be Quite Grand
As The Mail Fell Through The Slot
The Sharp Edge He Got
Oh, But I Love The Thought
I Deserve To Be Tied In A Knot
Broken Bones And Blood Clots

When I Was Six
I Used To Trick
The Next Door Neighbors Son
In The Woods We Would Run
Time For Fun
Hide N Seek Has A Cost
He Would Be Forever Lost
Oh, But I Love To Scoff
I Deserve To Have My Head Lopped Off
Hidden And Covered In Moss
Until This Memory's Forgot

I Am Not A Bad Man
Even Though I Do Bad Things
Very Bad Things
Such Horrible Things
But It's Not Quite What It Seems
Not Quite What He Seems
Not Quite What I Seem
Ah, Hell
It's Exactly What It Seems

When I Was Eight
I Used To Hate
The Color Of My House
So As Quiet As A Mouse
I Burned It Down
To The Ground
When No One Was Around
Oh, But I Love The Sound
I Deserve To Be Quickly Put Down
Rotting Six-Feet Underground

When I Was Ten
I Used To Pretend
To Drown In The Sea
Till They'd Come To Rescue Me
Then Proceed
To Laugh In Their Face
Such A Disgrace
Oh, But I Love The Taste
I Deserve To Have My Brains Displaced
All Over The Fireplace
Until This Life Has Been Erased

I Am Not A Bad Man
Even Though I Do Bad Things
Very Bad Things
Such Horrible Things
But It's Not Quite What It Seems
*Not Quite What He Seems*
Not Quite What I Seem
Ah, Hell
It's Exactly What It Seems

When I Was Twelve
I Used To Delve
Into Evil Schemes
Just To Elicit Screams
Boost My Self Esteem
Pushed My Sister Down A Well
She Just Fell
Oh, But I Love To Dwell
I Deserve To Roast Deep Down In Hell
Where No One Can Hear Me Yell

When I Was Fourteen
Nothing Much Happened

Well
There Was That One Time

I Am Not A Bad Man
Even Though I Do Bad Things
Very Bad Things
Such Horrible Things
But It's Not Quite What It Seems
Not Quite What He Seems
Not Quite What I Seem
Ah, Hell
It's Exactly What It Seems

When I Was Sixteen
Life Was Frightening
My Brother Was Quite Dull
So With Laughter In My Skull
Pushed Him In A Hole
Then Buried Him Alive
He Barely Survived
Oh, But I Love The Cries
I Deserve To Be Battered And Fried
In An Electric Chair That's Set On High

Now That I'm Eighteen
I Still Hate Things
From This Padded Cell I Call My Home
No Friends, No Phone
No Life To Call My Own

Here I Will Lie
Until The Very Day I Die
Until My Blood Begins To Dry
And I Return To The Darkness From Whence I Came

So

I Am Not A Bad Man
Even Though I Do Bad Things
Very Bad Things
Such Horrible Things
But It's Not Quite What It Seems

Not Quite What I Seem
Ah, Hell
I'm Exactly What I Seem


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKuc4nfJByc]YouTube - &#x202a;Merle Haggard - Mama Tried&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W57aBMYKvU]YouTube - &#x202a;"You Picked a Fine Time to Lead Us, Barack" by Jonathan McWhite&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VnrLRo3Luo]YouTube - &#x202a;The Who - Rael 1&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## blu

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9SgDoypXcI]YouTube - &#x202a;The Beatles -Let It Be&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LWpw3CMCEg]YouTube - &#x202a;Ray LaMontagne - Let It Be Me&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrhMhOlzry0]YouTube - &#x202a;? Helen Reddy ? Aint No Way To Treat A Lady ?[1975] ? "No Way To Treat A Lady" ?&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU9JWukf07c]YouTube - &#x202a;The Doors Roadhouse Blues&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2DBcbZc3ck]YouTube - &#x202a;Venus by Shocking Blue&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2db1ZHw43I]YouTube - &#x202a;The Beatles - P.S. I LOVE YOU ( POSDATA TE AMO ) ( sin video )&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mal4BUieno&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Neil Young - Heart Of Gold&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4Hk6qDgQjA]YouTube - &#x202a;Gary Allan - Best I Ever Had&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1FK620bS7A]YouTube - &#x202a;Howlin' Wolf Smokestack Lightning&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg6KLK07Tlk]YouTube - &#x202a;Country Joe & the Fish - Who Am I&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2e4NlnLr28]YouTube - &#x202a;Elton John - Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word - 1976&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEJ26h_cBqQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Bruce Springsteen - Dancing in the Dark (Lyrics)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a2SS0zqmzk]YouTube - &#x202a;We Didn't Start the Fire by Billy Joel - WITH LYRICS&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etundhQa724]YouTube - &#x202a;Harry Chapin - Cats in the Cradle&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIvQQXGyr3A]YouTube - &#x202a;Harry Chapin - What Made America Famous?&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxuThNgl3YA]YouTube - &#x202a;Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vQpW9XRiyM&feature=channel]YouTube - &#x202a;Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsEwK69LXjQ&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;John Mellencamp - Authority Song&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF0gsbQKhD8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;John Mellencamp - Cherry Bomb&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNCbdpOSMuo]YouTube - &#x202a;Elton John - Tiny Dancer&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7Y8FhyGbVk]YouTube - &#x202a;Stanley Clarke - The Dancer&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmTcnpwcPtw]YouTube - &#x202a;Elton John - Mona Lisas And Mad Hatters (Live)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMAe31FFHbo]YouTube - &#x202a;Naked Eyes - Always Something There To Remind Me&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

It be 80's time? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swzh0ngMNJo]YouTube - &#x202a;Van Halen - Jump(Music Video)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Don't knock the 80's, young man. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66aqcOsnP2E]YouTube - &#x202a;Shadows Of The Night - Pat Benatar&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB0ATXh-97U]YouTube - &#x202a;The Who - Endless Wire&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYfGMokgzbE]YouTube - &#x202a;Supertramp Goodbye Stranger&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49H0IfoILwQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Squeeze Box The Who&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06GGrpiHUaI&feature=channel]YouTube - &#x202a;Fuel-Bittersweet&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhHODhTIvgo&feature=channel]YouTube - &#x202a;Rolling Stones - It's Only Rock 'n Roll (But I Like It)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Not going after the 80's Goldcatt. 

This is for you:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIb6AZdTr-A]YouTube - &#x202a;Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]

I am going to say one thing though. Cripes, that hair.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5-yKhDd64s]YouTube - &#x202a;Eminem - Not Afraid&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lexLAjh8fPA&feature=channel]YouTube - &#x202a;Eminem - Like Toy Soldiers&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjFaenf1T-Y]YouTube - &#x202a;Edward Sharpe & The Magnetic Zeros - Home [2009]&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnJOsfalSYs&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bob Welch - Ebony Eyes&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PLq0_7k1jk]YouTube - &#x202a;Roy Orbison - Oh, Pretty Woman (from Black & White Night)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

The sound that could turn goat piss into gasoline!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiklZnVoZ5Y]YouTube - &#x202a;Blues Brothers - "B" Movie Box Car Blues (Live 1978)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed9WEjx4hY4]YouTube - &#x202a;B3 Soul&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Modbert said:


> Not going after the 80's Goldcatt.
> 
> This is for you:
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun&#x202c;&lrm;
> 
> I am going to say one thing though. Cripes, that hair.



Hair? You mentioned hair? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUjIA3Rt7gk]YouTube - &#x202a;A Flock Of Seagulls - I Ran&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## froggy

goldcatt said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not going after the 80's Goldcatt.
> 
> This is for you:
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun&#x202c;&lrm;
> 
> I am going to say one thing though. Cripes, that hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair? You mentioned hair?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUjIA3Rt7gk]YouTube - &#x202a;A Flock Of Seagulls - I Ran&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]
Click to expand...


Haven't heard that one in awhile. nice


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHA-kflhoJ0]YouTube - &#x202a;Aerosmith-Living on the edge&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1NDYXJTofs]YouTube - &#x202a;Back in the Day Charlie Brown&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIOVSr8UOxQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Chris LeDoux- 8 Second Ride&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## george4title

awersome thread thanks


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-idDbIfGvw]YouTube - &#x202a;Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVgyfyQv7oY]YouTube - &#x202a;George Strait - I Cross My Heart&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohC7o_PPPtY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF-oWhD2itE]YouTube - &#x202a;Just A Song Before I Go - Crosby, Stills & Nash&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBs2N1UCvY4&feature=fvst]YouTube - &#x202a;ALISON KRAUSS & UNION STATION - THE LUCKY ONE - Directed by Rocky Schenck&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4R57StFIf8]YouTube - &#x202a;Eagles - Outlaw Man (Live)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4]YouTube - &#x202a;The Eagles - Love Will Keep Us Alive&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D_ZjGa5gnA]YouTube - &#x202a;Chris Young - Getting you home&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dipFMJckZOM]YouTube - &#x202a;Vincent (Starry Starry Night) Don McLean&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz8PISGCWh8]YouTube - &#x202a;If You're Reading This&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozpdBvB0hek&feature=av2e]YouTube - &#x202a;Big & Rich - 8th Of November (Video)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3LSjI6Gww4&feature=fvst]YouTube - &#x202a;Iron Man - Black Sabbath (live at Ozzfest 2005)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijZRCIrTgQc&feature=av2e]YouTube - &#x202a;R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts (Video)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLQgjEhH400]YouTube - &#x202a;hips don't lie&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if-UzXIQ5vw&feature=av2n]YouTube - &#x202a;R.E.M. - Losing My Religion (Video)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

*Someday we'll figure all this out, sometime we just don't notice how good it can get*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pODq8_FxE&feature=av2e"]YouTube - &#x202a;Rob Thomas - "Someday"&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JQiEs32SqQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Nickelback - Savin' Me&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JRs28-O4CY]YouTube - &#x202a;Poison - Nothin' But A Good Time (2004 Digital Remaster)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glhrczA1ru4]YouTube - &#x202a;Robert Earl Keen&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## blu

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSpeZZFFMT0]YouTube - &#x202a;Pink Floyd - Vera & Bring the boys back home&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk&feature=av2e"]YouTube - &#x202a;Steve Earle - Copperhead Road&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Steve Earle - Copperhead Road&#x202c;&lrm;



What a great song

Well my name's John Lee Pettimore
Same as my daddy and his daddy before
You hardly ever saw Grandaddy down here
He only came to town about twice a year
He'd buy a hundred pounds of yeast and some copper line
Everybody knew that he made moonshine
Now the revenue man wanted Grandaddy bad
He headed up the holler with everything he had
It's before my time but I've been told
He never came back from Copperhead Road

Now Daddy ran the whiskey in a big block Dodge
Bought it at an auction at the Mason's Lodge
Johnson County Sheriff painted on the side
Just shot a coat of primer then he looked inside
Well him and my uncle tore that engine down
I still remember that rumblin' sound
Well the sheriff came around in the middle of the night
Heard mama cryin', knew something wasn't right
He was headed down to Knoxville with the weekly load
You could smell the whiskey burnin' down Copperhead Road

I volunteered for the Army on my birthday
They draft the white trash first,'round here anyway
I done two tours of duty in Vietnam
And I came home with a brand new plan
I take the seed from Colombia and Mexico
I plant it up the holler down Copperhead Road
Well the D.E.A.'s got a chopper in the air
I wake up screaming like I'm back over there
I learned a thing or two from ol' Charlie don't you know
You better stay away from Copperhead Road

Copperhead Road
Copperhead Road
Copperhead Road


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AINUPFbFpqg&feature=av2e]YouTube - &#x202a;Steve Earle - Guitar Town&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhReu6Zjmk8"]YouTube - &#x202a;when you come down my way eli young band (live)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6Ys0lMeXl4]YouTube - &#x202a;One Year Of Love&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_lwUQo-ZVo&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Cat Stevens - The Foreigner Suite Part II&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KyhesAa-DA[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49H0IfoILwQ"][/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZtR_-TPYIc]YouTube - &#x202a;The Who - Underture&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQwRhMn6D2U&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Frank and Ella - Lady Is a Tramp&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0JrV86EKCs]YouTube - &#x202a;Mountain. Nantucket Sleighride&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIKugx1sToY]YouTube - &#x202a;The Beatles - Good Night (2009 Stereo Remaster)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjEpOn3NKQ4]YouTube - &#x202a;Don't Ask Me Why - Billy Joel&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XggjVo3j-o]YouTube - &#x202a;Cry me a river, Ella Fitzgerald&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yDFPd14Xmw]YouTube - &#x202a;George Bishop Midnight in Berlin&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxGWJXCyFOc"]YouTube - &#x202a;MONO INC. - Voices Of Doom&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGfVOdTiUEc&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;If - Bread&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

This was in a free sampler download from itunes.  It is stuck in me head.  It reminds me of The Munsters theme song.  I think I posted it before.  It isn't even a great song but . . . I want it to be stuck in someone else's head . . . get it outta mine!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTxO4QJ9z9I]YouTube - &#x202a;The_Bfoundation_-_Bazooka_Joe.mpg&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Meister

A birthday song, for Zoom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp0L6GUIivo]YouTube - &#x202a;Happy Birthday Paul McCartney&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EiLskdHmS8]YouTube - &#x202a;Patty Loveless & Vince Gill (My Kind Of Woman - My Kind Of Man (Live).&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rELApgCaSiQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Dancing Fantasy - When dreams come true&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_srFu5slZU]YouTube - &#x202a;Thunderclap Newman - Something in the Air&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xslO6Qi_kGQ]YouTube - &#x202a;LITTLE RIVER BAND - COOL CHANGE - INSPIRATIONAL&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E]YouTube - &#x202a;Beach Dawn - Mystic Traveler - Dave Mason&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj8a0H5mhbU&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Blue Night - Blue Knights&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## naomibee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KkWGy7W3_o]YouTube - &#x202a;Coldplay - Clocks (Edit)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QChPG1rSOU0]YouTube - &#x202a;Dr. Hook - Only sixteen&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ3DWa_QLO4]YouTube - &#x202a;Dr Hook - SEXY EYES&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WHuQoB7Qwk]YouTube - &#x202a;DR. HOOK - Better Love Next Time (1979)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0B-hJ_gotc]YouTube - &#x202a;Last Kiss - Pearl Jam&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXR5tuqLGOc]YouTube - &#x202a;Sam Cooke - Send Me Some Lovin'&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEu8DrO9PbY]YouTube - &#x202a;Solomon Burke ~ Cry To Me&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLddJ1WceHQ]YouTube - &#x202a;The Rolling Stones : Sympathy For The Devil (live) HD&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90AxPiacXFM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Blue Knights - Nightflight&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1Z_hskvz1M]YouTube - &#x202a;Maurice Williams & the Zodiacs - Stay&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOf1awNHmf8]YouTube - &#x202a;Pearl Jam - Rats&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uYWYWPc9HU&feature=av2e]YouTube - &#x202a;Radiohead - Karma Police&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDY2I5pni90]YouTube - &#x202a;Don't Stop Believin by Journey&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4_ghOG9JQM]YouTube - &#x202a;John Lennon stand by me&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idmeOEHESp0]YouTube - &#x202a;Kings Of Leon- "Crawl"&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WccfbPQNMbg&feature=av2e]YouTube - &#x202a;Andrew W.K. - Party Hard&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5IVuN1N6-Y]YouTube - &#x202a;Love the One You're With&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]

Well there&#8217;s a rose in the fisted glove and the eagle flies with the dove, and if you can&#8217;t be with the one you love, honey, love the one you&#8217;re with, love the one you&#8217;re with, love the one you&#8217;re with, love the one you&#8217;re with.


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAJ2AoEwDvY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L6QkuPf2Ss&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Dancing Fantasy - Malibu&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4]YouTube - &#x202a;Uriah Heep - Wizard&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]

Why don't we listen to the voices in our hearts
'cause then I know we'd find that we're not so far apart.
Everybody's got to be happy. Everyone should sing,
for we know the joy of life, the peace that love can bring.


----------



## Jeremy

Shadow's song. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tja6_h4lT6A]YouTube - &#x202a;Forty Six & 2 - Tool&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

*Love the Black Sabbath ending to the solo at 4:44.* 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbhsYC4gKy4]YouTube - &#x202a;Pearl Jam Alive&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QF08BPb5wqY]YouTube - &#x202a;Skid Row - I Remember You (HQ music video)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQcQnDFhjxo]YouTube - &#x202a;Heart - Never&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsnBT3NofiQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Heart - Dream Of The Archer&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQOmDUnt8Hs&feature=av2e]YouTube - &#x202a;Vixen - Edge Of A Broken Heart&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1ANLb4QPY]YouTube - &#x202a;Babes In Toyland "He's My Thing"&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy3fJ8Nmzyw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Lita Ford - Close My eyes Forever&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxuThNgl3YA]YouTube - &#x202a;Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWY4_GyLufI]YouTube - &#x202a;The Andrews Sisters - Rum & Coca Cola&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEj4_iN1tiw]YouTube - &#x202a;Backwards - Rascal Flatts&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu3r7ZVblz8]YouTube - &#x202a;Deep purple-space truckin&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODwdWLh1sag&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPOTQBEe2eA]YouTube - &#x202a;Josh Turner - Firecracker&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN9nsIJI_AM]YouTube - &#x202a;Pearl Jam- Footsteps (Bridge School '92) HD&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-y2LUh-9AA]YouTube - &#x202a;Carlos Santana & Rob Thomas - Smooth&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-7MyOUeVd0]YouTube - &#x202a;Pearl Jam - Rockin in the Free World&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luQhAc6RNqI]YouTube - &#x202a;Johnny Cash : the one on the right was the one on the left&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceuUccihg-k&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;(George Thorogood) Who do You Love- Dedication; Bo Diddley&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdYRzH10L2M&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Stevie Ray Vaughan - Little Wing&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI9TS4O5Ww4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Stevie Ray Vaughan - "The Sky is Crying" - Live in Iowa 1987&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Hilarious:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYctbbWWzzo]YouTube - &#x202a;Johnny Cash Does Elvis..LOL&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr0Vt7E7U7w&feature=av2n]YouTube - &#x202a;Johnny Cash - Folsom Prison Blues&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2V-GD2xevY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Steven Tyler ft. Santana - Just feel better&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJlN9jdQFSc&feature=av2e]YouTube - &#x202a;Johnny Cash - God's Gonna Cut You Down&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwW1WzIGqok&playnext=1&videos=rdagl0Zychk&feature=rec-LGOUT-real_rn-2r-45-HM]YouTube - &#x202a;CARLOS SANTANA - BLACK MAGIC WOMAN&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5aQFRc4okE&feature=av2n]YouTube - &#x202a;Green Day - Holiday (Live Video)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Yi-LvnM_5M&feature=channel]YouTube - &#x202a;Green Day - American Idiot (Live Video)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLddJ1WceHQ]YouTube - &#x202a;The Rolling Stones : Sympathy For The Devil (live) HD&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHa16644e-k]YouTube - &#x202a;Green Day - Wake Me Up When September Ends [Live @ KROQ Almost Acoustic 2004]&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y78mv4cK1CI&feature=related[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLddJ1WceHQ"][/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oqAU5VxFWs&feature=av2e]YouTube - &#x202a;Counting Crows - Mr. Jones&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCrbziy20aU[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y78mv4cK1CI&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeOw8JBmXsE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;CHAMPAGNE & RIFFER - ROLLING STONES & BUDDY GUY&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvtJPs8IDgU&feature=channel]YouTube - &#x202a;Counting Crows - Big Yellow Taxi ft. Vanessa Carlton&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA]YouTube - &#x202a;A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MItMDkc343M]YouTube - &#x202a;Gran Torino OST - Original Theme Song (Full)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5NZI8NmBLA]YouTube - &#x202a;Carpenters - Yesterday Once More (Karaoke)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJBYmZN8Wkc&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Dobie Gray - Drift Away (Alternate Version)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qswm7lHp7oY]YouTube - &#x202a;One Tin Soldier - The Legend of Billy Jack&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cdFuMgMkBM]YouTube - &#x202a;Paper Lace - Billy don't be a Hero 1974&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAiJ3qQRvio&feature=av2n]YouTube - &#x202a;Roy Orbison - Crying&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLKDCKU7KNI]YouTube - &#x202a;I'd Love You To Want Me By Lobo&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpqqjU7u5Yc&feature=av2e]YouTube - &#x202a;Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love (Video)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=840B27zYfOk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ap4WjizDpx4]YouTube - &#x202a;Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds - Fallin' In Love (in HQ w/timed lyrics)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tCrBF71JCU]YouTube - &#x202a;Jefferson Starship - "Miracles"&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3cOyW0TPbI&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Can't You Hear Me Knockin - The Rolling Stones&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Following the general theme. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbH_sDyWZqo]YouTube - &#x202a;Orleans - Still The One -with lyrics&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNSygqogpls&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;JEFFERSON STARSHIP - Runaway (Stereo)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoBFhdeR9PE]YouTube - &#x202a;The Doors-The End&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZkLVinwR4E&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Stevie Ray Vaughan - Pride and Joy - Acoustic&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4xy-wxc1Y0]YouTube - &#x202a;Smooth jazz music ( instrumental music, piano music, nu jazz, lounge music, chillout music )&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEnbPy_ixb8&feature=av2e]YouTube - &#x202a;Belinda Carlisle - Leave A Light On&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCzz4_FPbug]YouTube - &#x202a;Cascada-Miracle&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmRDM7GyJXE]YouTube - &#x202a;The band - The Weight (Take a load of Annie/Fanny)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHXpnZi9Hzs]YouTube - &#x202a;cat stevens Wild World&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgczlrYM4eI]YouTube - &#x202a;Rod Stewart-Young turks&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnHr25J4QpQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Rod Stewart (with Jeff Beck) 1984 Infatuation - LIVE!&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

no1tovote4 said:


> *Pink Floyd - Not Now John*



A song by Obama to America and the rest of the world. 

Oh wait!! It's by some guy named Tony Bennett. I think Obama wrote the lyrics?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NewYCbpfbw]YouTube - &#x202a;Tony Bennett / If I Ruled the World&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KotlCEGNbh8&feature=av2e]YouTube - &#x202a;The Cranberries - Salvation&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qbSTATrnWI]YouTube - &#x202a;Damn Yankees - High Enough Live&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MShJ8h7cEbE]YouTube - &#x202a;The Cranberries - Zombie&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

*CAUTION: Watching a video with this much greatness may cause your computer to explode.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OXrmxDp44]YouTube - &#x202a;Rock Me Baby-BB KIng/Eric Clapton/Buddy Guy/Jim Vaughn&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BMwcO6_hyA]YouTube - &#x202a;Bon Jovi - Always&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1td4sgFQRgQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears(7 min. - Original)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UabGi_jZRPM]YouTube - &#x202a;lindsey haun broken&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnPlAN_nKro]YouTube - &#x202a;Meat Loaf- I'm Still Alive&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfLC2IpJ8Y]YouTube - &#x202a;Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk]YouTube - &#x202a;Stevie Nicks & Don Henley - Leather and Lace (with lyrics)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbJw7je44dY&feature=fvst]YouTube - &#x202a;Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Babies&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g-1NRN8srY]YouTube - &#x202a;The contours - Do you love me (Now that I can dance) (EXCELLENT SOUND)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMv9E9F6zwI]YouTube - &#x202a;Marc Cohn - Walking in Memphis - Charlotte 1-17-2008&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GVKbhYrcGM]YouTube - &#x202a;Natalie & Nat King Cole - Unforgettable (1992 The Unforgettable Concert )&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_3QqzI23sE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;DON'T PULL YOUR LOVE / HAMILTON, JOE FRANK & REYNOLDS&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lr0hV0CSzo]YouTube - &#x202a;Three Dog Night Never Been To Spain&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nHgt13nCrg&feature=fvst]YouTube - &#x202a;Sea Child - Hot Tuna (1972)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIccZsURyLc[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

The new Black Label Society album comes out tomorrow!:

[youtube]VuCtL5SrW94[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

This was sung by Natalie Cole:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Sft7TsFOYY]YouTube - &#x202a;Cats Don't Dance - Tell Me Lies&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wEjKAxtFqE]YouTube - &#x202a;Avery - "Love me or Let me Go" (official music video)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYKJuDxYr3I&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Simon and Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water (Live 1969)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULjCSK0oOlI]YouTube - &#x202a;Paul Simon - You Can Call Me Al&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

Short but sweet.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZDdrUi1HzI]YouTube - &#x202a;Primus - Master of Puppets (Metallica Cover)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK34jEe58yo]YouTube - &#x202a;george strait - run&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRDcU39fDcc&feature=av2n]YouTube - &#x202a;Faith Hill - Like We Never Loved At All (Video)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01X8z42_9_U]YouTube - &#x202a;Janis Joplin - Piece Of My Heart&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACiA1TX0tvA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Tenacious D - Wonderboy ( with lyrics )&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvvjiE4AdUI&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;TENACIOUS D - Kickapoo&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuvDbz4s--o]YouTube - &#x202a;Faith Hill - It Matters To Me (Acoustic)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m36qRP7zPEk]YouTube - &#x202a;Bryan Adams Cuts like a Knife @ Live Aid 85&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I love this band, and more people should too. They are awesome live.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjdkc14-zwQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Trampled by Turtles-Wait So Long&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq2KgzKETBw]YouTube - &#x202a;Bryan Adams - Have You Ever Really Loved A Woman?&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_0UXRY_rY]YouTube - &#x202a;Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-AYAv0IoWI]YouTube - &#x202a;Sweet Child O' Mine Music Video&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjdkc14-zwQ&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Trampled by Turtles-Wait So Long&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEzuC5UoM8g]YouTube - &#x202a;Guns N' Roses - Patience&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvOXP6xwOMk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;trampled by turtles - whiskey&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE]YouTube - &#x202a;"Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Christopher

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uH6tXZxFaWA]YouTube - &#x202a;Switchfoot - Your Love Is A Song Lyrics &#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=705LEH3j2g0]YouTube - &#x202a;Jaded - Aerosmith&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZofFpizK04&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Turtles Elenore 1968&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klYXLevbgq8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Lemon Pipers Green Tambourine&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_HhwinPw-M&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Scott McKenzie - San Francisco&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfuBREMXxts&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Monkees - I'm a Believer [official music video]&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQNqk54HPdE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Daydream Believer The Monkees&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

One of my favorite songs


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObuBL3_Y_YA]YouTube - &#x202a;Landslide by Fleetwood Mac with lyrics&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IimC1fmP65Y]YouTube - &#x202a;Emilie Autumn - Chambermaid&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ_9DgJHsjw]YouTube - &#x202a;Sawyer Brown - Drive Me Wild [HQ]&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSDt_v2K_dY]YouTube - &#x202a;Sawyer Brown Thank God for You&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]YouTube - &#x202a;Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

I've always loved this song, and a tip of the hat to whoever put this video together using local imagry.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3lW560QXxM]YouTube - &#x202a;A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Imagery from Moorhead, Minnesota&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## blu

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxR4AweLeXE]YouTube - &#x202a;Ghetto Gospel&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8inV7hZErM]YouTube - &#x202a;Tommy James & The Shondells - Crystal Blue Persuasion (LIVE)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zieOAi9LaQI&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Tommy James & The Shondells - Hanky Panky (LIVE)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6VHHCrU1sI]YouTube - &#x202a;Connie Francis - Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C4HQQSz-K8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Tommy James & The Shondells - Crimson And Clover (LIVE)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkMFLUXTEwM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;I Think We`re Alone Now - Tommy James & The Shondells&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvlJe1mwlw]YouTube - &#x202a;Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers - "Something Good Coming" [Official Video]&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;carpenters -We've Only Just Begun&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

They are speaking Finnish in the heavy metal version

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymuYUn0ymwo&feature=related"]YouTube - &#x202a;AMORPHIS E05 my kantele&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


Truly they lie, they talk utter nonsense
Who say that music reckon that the kantele
Was fashioned by God
Out of a great pike's shoulders
From a water-dog's hooked bones:
It was made from grief

It's belly out of hard days
Its sound board from endless woes
Its strings gathered from torments
And it pegs from other ills
Truly they lie, they talk utter nonsense

So it will not play, will not rejoice at all
Music will not play to please
Give off the right sort of joy
For it was fashioned from cares
Mouldered from sorrow

And the acoustic version

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM33oUGkScs&feature=related"]YouTube - &#x202a;My Kantele (Acoustic Reprise)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]

I like the acoustic version very much


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKdQfj6API0]YouTube - &#x202a;You've got to hide your love away - Eddie Vedder&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQY7BusJNU&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Cyndi Lauper - Time After Time&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Pu0Fn1oRN4]YouTube - &#x202a;Aretha Franklin & Annie Lennox - Sisters Are Doin' It For Themselves&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvsI3jc4pPA]YouTube - &#x202a;CAKE - I Will Survive (Live)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go]YouTube - &#x202a;Johnny Cash Hurt&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmNPNLnSfGk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;John Prine, Sleepy Eyed Boy, Innocence Lost&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

I'm not much of a country fan but there is just something addictive about this song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nopBvlKfYgY]YouTube - &#x202a;Brooks And Dunn Neon Moon&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clKAdQnwJ7A]YouTube - &#x202a;Matchbox Twenty - If You're Gone (Video)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=969RAKkYESU]YouTube - &#x202a;Matchbox Twenty - Bent (Video)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlhAnqliWH8]YouTube - &#x202a;Rob Thomas - My my my&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpPdLb69-qk]YouTube - Atlanta Rhythm Section - So Into You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2G-DKOGFbc]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak6fZrkjWoA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYUMPKFYd6g&feature=av2n]YouTube - Metallica - The Unforgiven (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I48jPTL0tA0&feature=av2n[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cy2ZUGc2mSs]YouTube - Audioslave - I Am The Highway[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHjWDCX1Bdw]YouTube - Apocalypse Now - Helicopter Attack- Kilgore[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Good thing they don't have any fucking oil.  The left would be all about them then.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUPA9eK2aNw&feature=related]YouTube - tears of the sun end[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Only takes two F-18A's to fuck up the bad guys.  And some of you pussies apologize for them.  Congrats.  jerk-off pussies.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcrEqIpi6sg]YouTube - Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now (Live, 1970)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFYtpTot7hQ]YouTube - UP WHERE WE BELONG : JOE COCKER AND JENNIFER WARNES[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaPDjDHjIAk]YouTube - Sammy Hagar - Trans Am {Highway Wonderland}[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbL0PmNuJuQ]YouTube - Sammy Hagar-This Planets On Fire/Plain Jane.[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vavZ25wM6W0]YouTube - Sammy Hagar - Red[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSAJ0l4OBHM]YouTube - America - A Horse With No Name+Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6kaZoFdPAM&feature=related]YouTube - Sammy Hagar; Growing Pains[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9thvSfq8w2o]YouTube - Van Halen - When It's Love (music video) HD[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gje_0OMj4h4&feature=related]YouTube - Chicago - Dialogue (1972)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loyTCkV06xQ]YouTube - Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close My Eyes Forever[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U]YouTube - Eminem - Love The Way You Lie ft. Rihanna[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v36qCXzCud0]YouTube - Echo & The Bunnymen - Bring On The Dancing Horses[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9_n8jakvWU&feature=av2e]YouTube - Enrique Iglesias - I Like It[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGgs_kV2SCM&feature=related]YouTube - The Blackbyrds - Walking In Rhythm (1974)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQe8Mk19_s4]YouTube - Jonathan Edwards _ Sunshine 0001[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9N8NLPIVEWU]YouTube - Gary Moore - Always Gonna Love You[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

wedding favorite for mom. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bbNOPUnyho]YouTube - ROD STEWART - FOREVER YOUNG - LYRICS - LIVE 1992[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPVbXzRqt-M]YouTube - The Spinners - I'll Be Around[/ame]


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtqy4DTHGqg]YouTube - Black Sabbath - War Pigs (Live in Paris 1970)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heQNyYhuHZ4&feature=av2e[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2HvfQtE8CQ]YouTube - Steely Dan - Babylon Sisters[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_EIufhjHsE]YouTube - Kiss - Hard Luck Woman[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Env5iMrBjws]YouTube - KISS - Rock n Roll all night![/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StFItjvmaXQ&feature=related]YouTube - Steely Dan - Deacon Blues[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JRs28-O4CY]YouTube - Poison - Nothin' But A Good Time (2004 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbtO_Ayjw0M&feature=related]YouTube - Kiss - Beth - Live[/ame]

This video makes me giggle. The make up is funny on the horn section


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU]YouTube - Looking glass - Brandi you're a fine girl[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYjlisHj6EM]YouTube - KISS - God of Thunder[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo]YouTube - Melissa- Allman brothers[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teOM9y-dV7s]YouTube - Me And Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul (1972)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvlTn5xnozE&feature=related]YouTube - Simon and Garfunkel Mrs.Robinson (Original)[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BthCLLO-PY0&feature=related]YouTube - Seals & Crofts " Summer Breeze"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMc8naeeSS8&feature=related]YouTube - Dancin' In the Moonlight[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9SgDoypXcI]YouTube - The Beatles -Let It Be[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd2Ch6WBeQU&feature=related]YouTube - America - Ventura Highway (live 1974)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpOjQvADLG4&feature=related]YouTube - Bread Guitar Man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUQZw3wfro&feature=related]YouTube - America Sister Golden Hair[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g5ZEPI50yw&feature=related]YouTube - America - " Don't Cross the river "[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiDOkRJ1w20]YouTube - "Vahevala" Loggins and Messina[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg&feature=related]YouTube - Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

At youtube, just type in Midnight Special (remember that old show?) in the search bar...it'll keep you busy watching great stuff from back then.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt6lYiKcik8]YouTube - Firefall Just remember I love you[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AgPw-DMoHw&feature=related]YouTube - You are the Woman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn-enjcgV1o&feature=related]YouTube - Player - Baby Come Back[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpA3NVafsdo]YouTube - The Cars - Let's Go (Midnight Special)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QZjJU-mtFU&feature=related]YouTube - England Dan & John Ford Coley...Love is the Answer[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY7q7NpGlUk&feature=related]YouTube - Mexico by Firefall[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY&feature=related]YouTube - Pure Prairie League -Amie (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEmULpVgH5I&feature=related]YouTube - ARS - Imaginary Lover - HQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc&feature=related]YouTube - Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Red3R17FlUQ&feature=related]YouTube - Hall & Oates-Sara Smile[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqRTtkEHrA4]YouTube - jefferson starship - sara[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmQ_1sXZJxI&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Sara - Live[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4&feature=related]YouTube - Mr. Mister - Broken Wings[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCc7XJRDD74]YouTube - Gary Wright - Love Is Alive (Midnight Special, 1976)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1U1YFWKP-U]YouTube - Blackfoot- Highway Song[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCuQQcISZTM&feature=related]YouTube - Starbuck Moonlight feels right[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo&feature=related]YouTube - Evanescence - My Immortal[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fF0lRYhhiwI&feature=av2e]YouTube - Mazzy Star - Fade Into You[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbTjzZzfR7w]YouTube - Drive (The Cars)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtcZq7ic4sc]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Immortality[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMG7RWsbvtc&feature=related]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Tremor Christ[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osZmEQljDs8&NR=1]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Brain of J.[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPkz7bZoq18&feature=related]YouTube - Pearl Jam-Once[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmueY8N3Jrs]YouTube - 80's - TOTO - Africa[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3RYvO2X0Oo&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles-While My Guitar Gently Weeps[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDdI7GhZSQA&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles-Hey Jude[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzkhOmKVW08&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles - Something[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI0Q8ytD44Y&feature=related]YouTube - the beatles/ in my life[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5apEctKwiD8]YouTube - The Standells - Dirty Water[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4Z2o4tXESs&feature=related]YouTube - The Band - Chest Fever[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPYFWnzjIy0]YouTube - Tom Petty - Saving Grace (Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ-bhM-xuec&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty - 'Refugee'[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTAhZKP5wCY&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty - You Got Lucky[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if5VQ1t0g0Q&feature=related]YouTube - A face in the crowd - Tom petty[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1SNuoeeY6Y&feature=related


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvlJe1mwlw]YouTube - Something Good Coming (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjdkc14-zwQ]YouTube - Trampled by Turtles-Wait So Long[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOD48_b6h-g&feature=related]YouTube - Trampled by Turtles - Codeine (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeFxW2JS2n0&feature=related]YouTube - NeverAgain-Trampled By Turtles[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gX1EP6mG-E&feature=av2e]YouTube - Old Crow Medicine Show - Wagon Wheel[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

This is nice - but go to Paris sometime with a loved one. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMozCfz0cZM]YouTube - He Went To Paris - Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izeDRfkyMAQ&feature=related]YouTube - Rain King[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2Cfh8ThiFg&feature=related]YouTube - Joe Tex "Skinny Legs And All"[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltRwmgYEUr8]YouTube - My Girl[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EXRPxC-5bE]YouTube - The Troggs - Love Is All Around[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxzg_iM-T4E]YouTube - Royal Guardsmen - Snoopy Vs. The Red Baron[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PETEgnaXcg]YouTube - John Williams - Theme from The Magnificent Seven (Bernstein)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ctb-SrwL884]YouTube - Ralph McTell Streets of London[/ame]

And have you seen the old man
Outside the seaman's mission
Memory fading with
The medal ribbons that he wears.
In our winter city,
The rain cries a little pity
For one more forgotten hero
And a world that doesn't care


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNxfPAF1frM]YouTube - Tom Petty - Breakdown (Live 1985)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UD0c58nNCQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhNrrrCCTdA&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Landslide[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwnS_cGfaj4&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Rooms On Fire[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEi7GPkxfsE&feature=related]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]cjVQ36NhbMk[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA]YouTube - A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COqUjfrB8dI]YouTube - Bee Gees - How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (1971)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN60DR5GQpg]YouTube - Genesis - Invisible Touch (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkGS263lGsQ]YouTube - John Denver - Annie´s Song[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHDt2t0oO7g]YouTube - Jim Croce - Time In A Bottle (1973)[/ame]


----------



## blu

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjA5faZF1A8]YouTube - guitar[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUwjNBjqR-c&feature=related]YouTube - Cats In The Cradle-Harry Chapin[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CYwNWHZuT0]YouTube - Green Jello "Little Pig, Little Pig"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8]YouTube - The Moody Blues - Nights In White Satin´67[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BhHTA6Gzn0]YouTube - Paint It, Black-- The Rolling Stones lyrics[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tk52nGxF-jc]YouTube - Montrose - Bad Motor Scooter[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON4KBqk3kak]YouTube - Johnnie Ray & The Four Lads - The Little White Cloud That Cried[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPLWBhNW3FM&feature=related"]YouTube - Moody Blues - Tuesday Afternoon (1970)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUeuAnMNDhA]YouTube - Montrose- Rock Candy[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNKPYhXmzoE]YouTube - Green Day - Jesus Of Suburbia (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9-3RZkzpwM]YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBMos92heq0&feature=related]YouTube - The Who - My Generation [Woodstock 1969][/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7A2acBVENA]YouTube - Midnight Rider-The Allman Bros. Band[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9L8jLPE84g]YouTube - CARMELITA - WARREN ZEVON[/ame]


I hear Mariachi static on my radio 
And the tubes they glow in the dark 
And I'm there with her in Ensenada 
And I'm here in Echo Park

Carmelita hold me tighter
I think I'm sinking down 
And I'm all strung out on heroin
On the outskirts of town


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg]YouTube - Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu2pVPWGYMQ&feature=related"]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Have You Ever Seen The Rain?[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo&feature=related]YouTube - Melissa- Allman brothers[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwQgHxbjibo]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Comin' Home[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irp8CNj9qBI]YouTube - Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKHFWpaTUmY]YouTube - Warren Zevon-Knocking on Heaven's Door[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0]YouTube - Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTIfLTbKhhM]YouTube - Warren Zevon Keep Me In Your Heart For A While[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AChK4jBkxs0]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band, Fire on the Mountain, music and lyrics only[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUXK1GAotb4]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd Tuesday's Gone - Lyrics included.[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM&feature=av2e]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - Anything But Mine[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKbk_dQ8Mhg&feature=related]YouTube - The Outlaws- Green Grass and High Tides[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs"]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohC7o_PPPtY"]YouTube - Tim McGraw & Faith Hill - It's Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJdkCs5RdQg]YouTube - Hurricane Smith - "Oh Babe, What Would You Say?"[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgFg9PpArNo]YouTube - Nirvana - Lithium (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP67H4qfe5w]YouTube - Johnny Cash - Sunday Morning Coming Down[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm5-sZLBPfs&feature=fvw]YouTube - Loretta Lynn And Conway Twitty - Louisiana Woman Mississippi Man[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho]YouTube - Johnny Cash - 'Hurt"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAvAyfQBALA&feature=related]YouTube - Johnny Cash - The Man In Black[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTao6ZjR-M0&feature=related]YouTube - the doors light my fire[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if-UzXIQ5vw&feature=av2n]YouTube - R.E.M. - Losing My Religion (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5B28w51ygQ]YouTube - The Doors - Alabama Song (Whisky Bar)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZh8YjbDiVk]YouTube - New York State Of Mind / Billy Joel[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk"]YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Don Henley - Leather and Lace (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo]YouTube - Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACJ3akD8zIg]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - You Save Me[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAbxZrzEvJQ&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Travellin' Man-1976[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPzlGklVNb0]YouTube - Skyline Pigeon - Elton John[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbWBKcrMXL4]YouTube - One Summer Dream[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW4XgQvcDsQ[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsEQkLVTArU&feature=fvst]YouTube - Candle In The Wind - Elton John (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx4PsxUvMqY]YouTube - Rake - Townes Van Zandt[/ame]

I used to wake and run with the moon
I lived like a rake and a young man
I covered my lovers with flowers and wounds
My laughter the devil would frighten
The sun she would come and beat me back down
But every cruel day had it&#8217;s nightfall
I&#8217;d welcome the stars with wine and guitars
Full of fire and forgetful


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZnPrc55Kwk]YouTube - Al Kooper & Mike Bloomfield - Albert's Shuffle[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lLs2dC9NaE]YouTube - John Lennon - Jealous Guy[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Me-CrOVdnA&feature=related]YouTube - Mike Bloomfield & Johnny Winter[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVnikonQsdU]YouTube - The Rolling Stones - She's So Cold (Remastered Audio)[/ame]


----------



## blu

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2_m4LYAcdI]YouTube - Fucking Awesome[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq1fpN1qWv8]YouTube - The Buckinghams - Kind Of A Drag[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8HL4WRp_Qk]YouTube - Harry Nilsson Sings Everybody's Talkin' W/ Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1n9QTkrkP0]YouTube - Harry Nilsson - Me And My Arrow[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nomiRFkEd64]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix Like A Rolling Stone HQ[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR_i0sKWKEA]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac "Rhiannon"[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yYchgX1fMw]YouTube - Billy Joel - A Matter Of Trust[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EvefZ2imnQ]YouTube - The Beatles - Please Mr Postman (completo)[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Oldie and goodie...For an old friend....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A3F8v_APhw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66vn_eS0JjM&feature=related]YouTube - Since You're Gone (The Cars- Best Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpRiSb_Ir-s]YouTube - Garbage - I Think I'm Paranoid[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQHvKmt6lBk]YouTube - Heart - Rockin Heaven Down[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR7U1HIhxfA&feature=related]YouTube - The Metal - Tenacious D[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ijk4j-r7qPA&feature=av2n]YouTube - Franz Ferdinand - Take Me Out[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRYNYb30nxU]YouTube - The Darkness - I Believe In A Thing Called Love[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDd-GXkMrJs]YouTube - Iron Maiden - Run to the Hills[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o183lnrwFUI&feature=related]YouTube - Twisted Sister - I Wanna Rock music video[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2Cti12XBw4]YouTube - Maroon 5 - Sunday Morning[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0XLKcMoXRE]YouTube - Van Halen - Hot For Teacher[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tq-UsaRchI]YouTube - Rush- Spirit Of The Radio[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7DFsBcVMDA]YouTube - Rush- Tom Sawyer[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akt3awj_Ah8]YouTube - Black Sabbath - black Sabbath - original videoclip[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP6JDLQF23g&feature=av2n]YouTube - Seether - Rise Above This[/ame]






R.I.P. Jen R. - Kamilla will always rock.


----------



## Jeremy

*What am I listening to right now? My frickin' local news...*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-slZNNxk9a4&playnext=1&videos=6KVBIW2_bkw&feature=grec_index]YouTube - Family Guy - Stoned Reporters[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

Beautiful compelling and relevant to today and the Trial and Mosque in NY.  It seems some are afraid. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnAsE1DBya8]YouTube - i ain't afraid[/ame]


----------



## eots

Its kind of like a softcore version this little ditty...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GFI6Rf-IkI]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - The Fight Song[/ame]


----------



## editec

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lKwXwU5iWs"]YouTube - Working Class Hero-John Lennon[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVtxwFyOwRw&feature=fvst]YouTube - Ball Of Confusion[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rKHeN69r_M&feature=av2e]YouTube - Poison - Talk Dirty To Me (2001 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs]YouTube - one bourbon one scotch one beer[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftiJRiONy4o]YouTube - "I Drink Alone" by George Thorogood[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMJ-A1n951Y]YouTube - W.A.S.P Blind in Texas[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkIrZxN9pHk&feature=av2n]YouTube - Scorpions - Still Loving You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cTYhY3NUWE]YouTube - Boston - peace/piece of mind (WITH LYRICS)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmCKvY684WI]YouTube - Pink Floyd- Pigs On The Wing (Part 1 and 2) Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7D65IomNYY]YouTube - Paul McCartney- Band on the Run[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7J1_hZ7iM]YouTube - Alison Krauss-The Lucky One[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0pfFkdC6oE&feature=related]YouTube - The Long and Winding Road - THE BEATLES[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM8lMwZHQEs]YouTube - The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever HQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glhrczA1ru4]YouTube - Robert Earl Keen[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL8ckWe0bk4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

If this ain't the fukkin truth ..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnS9M03F-fA]YouTube - Joan Baez - The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGMHSbcd_qI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmT6udys8Tc]YouTube - Grateful Dead Touch Of Grey Video (Band In Bones)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Grateful Dead Touch Of Grey Video (Band In Bones)




Hippy


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI]YouTube - Bob Seger - Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

PixieStix said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Grateful Dead Touch Of Grey Video (Band In Bones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippy
Click to expand...




You mean I'm a REAL liberal unlike these leftwing progressive fucks?


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Grateful Dead Touch Of Grey Video (Band In Bones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I'm a REAL liberal unlike these leftwing progressive fucks?
Click to expand...


Yes that is exactly it. my son calls me a hippy   The first time he said that I was like, whoa, where is my tie dye tshirt


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY]YouTube - Jackson Browne - The Load Out / Stay - Live 1978[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2iS8XctJKo]YouTube - Jim Croce - Operator[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXz4gZQSfYQ]YouTube - Tommy James & the Shondells - Crystal Blue Persuasion -- Visual Interpretation[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ-P8Fgfhvk&feature=related"]YouTube - Crimson & Clover[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdhonK8NMm8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aSFoY3W3NM]YouTube - To Sir With Love[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkMFLUXTEwM&feature=related]YouTube - I Think We`re Alone Now - Tommy James & The Shondells[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkJZptg-iac]YouTube - The Subways - Oh Yeah - Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaVPASJmeMU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWYGCQsqc7g]YouTube - Steve Miller Band - Fly Like An Eagle - 09 - You Send Me[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHjZQb-kGek&feature=related]YouTube - Louis Armstrong - A Kiss to Build a Dream On[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5Hbh_-IRs8&feature=related]YouTube - West End Blues - Louis Armstrong[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzq5X-p2C0Y]YouTube - Patsy Cline "Crazy"[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmwFRvKYZNs]YouTube - All Along The Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxh-FfElY0M&feature=channel]YouTube - Johnny Cash - God's Gonna Cut You Down[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Modbert said:


> YouTube - All Along The Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypaH1Gj6VIs]YouTube - Dave Matthews Band - Folsom Field - All Along the Watchtower[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SrtOsGYKFo]YouTube - Kenny Chesney You Save Me (lyrics in description)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

RadiomanATL said:


> YouTube - Dave Matthews Band - Folsom Field - All Along the Watchtower



 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5M_Ttstbgs]YouTube - Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth (good sound quality!)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu7m6qJFOs0]YouTube - Dwight Yoakam, "I Sang Dixie," Houston, Texas[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Here we go again for the hundredth time, hand grenade pins in every line: 
(should be the USMB motto)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsqKH_VIrng]YouTube - radiomanatl's Channel[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyMC5MJYOZ8]YouTube - Leonard Cohen - In My Secret Life [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoAXW30mMAg]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl3vxEudif8]YouTube - david bowie - changes[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-IXJLgRnvs]YouTube - Orleans - Dance With Me[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5FkJa4BfeU]YouTube - 99 problems- Jay-Z ft. Linkin Park[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otSXkJWeSFo]YouTube - Black Sabbath - Changes[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nDSzf6zFPk]YouTube - Supertramp - The Logical Song[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJq9Vu1yFy4]YouTube - Halo Theme Corpomix[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eSrBMsIw3s]YouTube - Final Fantasy VIII Music - Liberi Fatali[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3H1XDswBBA]YouTube - Jeff Beck - cause weve ended as lovers[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_pJ0UsmZXM&feature=related]YouTube - Final Fantasy VIII Music - Balamb Garden[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

Not a bad song actually... 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMy4fO7EW1Q]YouTube - Ace Combat 4 Shattared Skies - Ending theme - Epi 21 / 20[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Modbert said:


> YouTube - Final Fantasy VIII Music - Liberi Fatali



Nice. Reminds me of this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9adW5No9IM]YouTube - Carl Orff - O Fortuna[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

RadiomanATL said:


> Nice. Reminds me of this:
> 
> YouTube - Carl Orff - O Fortuna



Nice. The entire FF8 soundtrack is excellent.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDzHhu-iI10]YouTube - Final Fantasy VIII Music - Waltz For The Moon[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNefNLOHVYk]YouTube - Final Fantasy VIII - Eyes On Me[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZZ0o_fSgAw]YouTube - Charlie On The MTA - Kingston Trio[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9Jh4KjPP-o&feature=related]YouTube - Kingston Trio - Greenback Dollar[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcjXRiIHmnw&feature=related]YouTube - The Kingston Trio - A Worried Man[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4k5XftdTMs]YouTube - Zombie Jamboree[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJBoHa3GArA]YouTube - Billy Joel - Only The Good Die Young[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7jBbCQwJ0g]YouTube - "The Sinking of the Reuben James" by The Kingston Trio[/ame]

Folk song about the first American ship sunk in World War II.



The USS Reuben James was the first American ship sunk in World War II, on October 31, 1941. Although the United States was officially neutral at the time, President Roosevelt had ordered the Navy to provide support to the United Kingdom in her fight against Nazi Germany. The Reuben James was escorting military material when she was torpedoed by a German submarine.

Woody Guthrie, at the time singing with Pete Seeger in the Almanac Singers, wrote "The Sinking of the Reuben James" (also known as simply "Reuben James") immediately thereafter. This version is by the Kingston Trio.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxiMrvDbq3s]YouTube - Woody Guthrie- This Land Is Your Land[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDJZdbBzlT8]YouTube - Kingston Trio - Hard Ain't It Hard 2 (Better quality)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0TtIRpG-jE]YouTube - Everglades[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDMGMztg16g]YouTube - Bad Mans Blunder[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

*Until her womb started spilling out babies only then did I reckon my curse!*
ALRIGHT>>>> ALRIGHT>>>>>  ALLLLLLLLRIGHT!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULSKZ7IP930]YouTube - The Decemberists - The Rake's Song[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEQkeL-G47g]YouTube - Sonic Youth - 'Cross the Breeze[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvZSdCTcS-A]YouTube - Tracey Ullman - They Don't Know (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0NYKWLMgx0]YouTube - Waiting On A Friend[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZt5Q-u4crc]YouTube - Bobbie Gentry - Ode To Billy Joe[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx07A9LWBJA&feature=related]YouTube - Brown Sugar-Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSYbRiYwTY]YouTube - David Bowie's "Space Oddity"[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYF7H_fpc-g]YouTube - Kanye West - Jesus Walks[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmKNklN_GKc]YouTube - Smash Mouth - Walkin' On The Sun[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOA4ixV-3jU]YouTube - Everybody Wants To Rule The World[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLuW-GBaJ8k]YouTube - Richard Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra / 2001 Space Odyssey opening theme[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Env5iMrBjws]YouTube - KISS - Rock n Roll all night![/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlq0lYB3iSM]YouTube - Van Halen - Jump (HQ music video)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpvOUnz4T7Q]YouTube - 2001: A Space Odyssey docking sequence - Blue Danube[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a24jRMYLpG8&feature=related]YouTube - Pink Floyd, Dark Side of the Moon - Eclipse[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fudUaT1Yod8&feature=related]YouTube - Pink Floyd, Dark Side of the Moon - Brain Damage[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

Come on people wake up it's 10:30 already! This should help:

[youtube]_QMvS6pLJ6M[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKvP75LnQ1o&feature=related]YouTube - Peter & Gordon - Five Hundred Miles[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8tgyVqCCkY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jV-fnarDho&feature=related]YouTube - The Brothers Four ~ Try to Remember[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTvpsbZJo-0&feature=fvst]YouTube - 'The Snowman, Walking in the Air', by George Winston[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXkGVAwWIrk&feature=related]YouTube - SANTANA - Treat (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR9ba6NMeKc&feature=related]YouTube - DOOBIE BROTHERS - Long train running[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29RvK7OI2Fg&feature=related]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music .1972[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RTnSwqRi2Q]YouTube - Grateful Dead ~ "Foolish Heart pt 1/2" - Oakland 12.28.90 set 2[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U04ZMDQyoE]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Foolish Heart (1990-12-28) pt. 2 of 2[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9wD-vv1sRU&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan - The House Is Rockin' (Officel Video)[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

Modbert said:


> YouTube - Pink Floyd, Dark Side of the Moon - Eclipse



Hey, If you're into Floyd you might like this. Something I got introduced to on another site. I'm starting to dig these guys now.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WN7mdpRUTsA&feature=related]YouTube - Dream Theater - Time - Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUbk1Kp8xGc]YouTube - AMORPHIS - "My Kantele" (Acoustic Reprise)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA]YouTube - Eric Clapton - Layla[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

Modbert said:


> YouTube - Eric Clapton - Layla



Clapton is one of the best. That song gives you goosebumps.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtdfQPEjTRw&feature=related]YouTube - Amorphis - From The Heaven Of My Heart [Better Quality][/ame]

An interesting band


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-oh-tP6RvA]YouTube - Duncan Sheik - Barely Breathing (Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQOmW_TVPxI]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Slow Dancin'[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oSR-lT-PEw]YouTube - The Del-Vikings - Come Go With Me[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfYkhQblYjY]YouTube - Too late to turn back now - Cornelius Bros and Sister Rose[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tu2FjDybFTY]YouTube - Clock Town Theme Guitar Cover[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR45JW9buOo&feature=related]YouTube - Nights Are Forever Without You - England Dan & John Ford Coley[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6miaTf1gF4g]YouTube - Metal Gear Solid Soundtrack: The Best Is Yet To Come[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYecLvwOiVA]YouTube - Tour de Japon - At Zanarkand (Final Fantasy X)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aHQnDTd1y4]YouTube - Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater Soundtrack: Snake Eater[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM]YouTube - Queen - 'Don't Stop Me Now'[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Se12JGfpCdY]YouTube - Overture 1928 by Funtwo[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7R5xxDy3QU]YouTube - Elvis Presley - You've lost that loving feeling[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN4fIRjMf-M]YouTube - Funtwo - Canon Rock (Re-Synched)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mflw8-BZdV0]YouTube - Bread - Baby I'm A Want You (1972)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24IfD-0VUu4]YouTube - diary bread[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyVmPOBub9U]YouTube - Ted Nugent A Thousand Knives W/ Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO80-_eKHXI]YouTube - Bigelf- Pain Killers[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk]YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Don Henley - Leather and Lace (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PP12su7JooM&feature=related]YouTube - Yankee Rose - Sheehan Vai Roth[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Don Henley - Leather and Lace (with lyrics)



Stevie Nicks did a song with Kenny Loggins that was pretty cool.


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Oc7txWLFxE]YouTube - Richard Marx - Now and forever[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kpHmtA7LOk]YouTube - Green day boulevard of broken dreams live[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

Here's the song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpr8WTqUZp4&feature=related]YouTube - "Whenever I Call You Friend " Stevie Nicks & Kenny Loggins[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOIYU7UmZnY]YouTube - She's Some Kind Of Wonderful- GRAND FUNK Railroad Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpBDOolcs9g]YouTube - Rock Band: The Beatles E3 2009 Trailer [HQ] (Rate This Game)[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUIVJ6eb8tk]YouTube - Tom Petty - Stevie Nicks - Stop Draggin' My Heart Around - I Need to Know[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMsIrKjSM6Y&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - We're An American Band LIVE - 1974[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj1uElADZw&feature=related]YouTube - Grand funk railroad - Footstompin' Music[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMg1L5umAnI&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Got This Thing on The Move[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5H0NrszUFQc]YouTube - Carolina in the Pines-lyrics[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiEIToOWr64&feature=related]YouTube - chevy van[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss-oG033kN4]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Ghost Of Tom Joad 10/29/09 Madison Square Garden, NYC Rock N Roll Hall of Fame[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj6EJ9lOlWw&feature=related]YouTube - Pretty Flowers[/ame]


----------



## CountofTuscany

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxdmw4tJJ1Y&feature=av2e]YouTube - Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSYUOv469vQ]YouTube - Green Day - ¿Viva La Gloria? (Little Girl) Live at Webster Hall NY[/ame]


----------



## CountofTuscany

Intense said:


> YouTube - Grand funk railroad - Footstompin' Music


   That is some foot stomping music. Great beat. Crazy outfits thought. The drummer looks like he is going to pound through the skins. That is some heavy hitting.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhm27uXG6bg]YouTube - Billy Bragg & Wilco - California Stars[/ame]


----------



## CountofTuscany

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvNOZegkVXo]YouTube - Def Leppard - Rock Of Ages (1983)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBhj73WtiZU]YouTube - Wilco - Jesus, Etc (clip)[/ame]


----------



## CountofTuscany

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzpHmbwqHLM]YouTube - Judas Priest - Living After Midnight[/ame]


----------



## CountofTuscany

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QP-SIW6iKY]YouTube - Enter Sandman - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQFuNHCMF2Y&feature=av2n]YouTube - David Bowie - Heroes[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x5OubSeb-U]YouTube - The Man Who Sold The World - David Bowie[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2w_S4TuEoY]YouTube - Pearl Jam (Eddie Vedder)- I Won't Back Down[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CVLVaBECuc&feature=channel]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Small Town[/ame]


----------



## CountofTuscany

Yea Pearl Jam. Great choice.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxKWTzr-k6s]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Even Flow[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct4sVVqeoUE]YouTube - Right Place , Wrong Time[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2X_BMbWaE4]YouTube - Rush - Working Man (Vault Edition)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs0epThTlpw]YouTube - Dr. John - Such a Night[/ame]


----------



## CountofTuscany

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAE6Il6OTcs]YouTube - Alice In Chains - Rooster[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWxH9-BxIZo]YouTube - John Cougar Mellencamp - What if I came Knocking (live 1993)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOfkpu6749w]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Pink Houses[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcIVCC9505w]YouTube - THE DUPREES --- DELICIOUS[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DagIivbPlCU]YouTube - John Mellencamp Aint Even Done With the Night[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joNzRzZhR2Y]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Rain On The Scarecrow[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F5C0rrncXE]YouTube - Black Sabbath - Sweet Leaf[/ame]


----------



## jillian

this was the first video i ever saw on MTV back when they still played videos.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcJz-x6idd8&feature=related]YouTube - John Cougar Mellencamp Jack And Diane Video[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM2h0KEK-hs]YouTube - John Cougar: Hand To Hold On To[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8arvEzHsA8]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Don't Stop[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Clinton faggot song.


----------



## jillian

LuckyDan said:


> Clinton faggot song.


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLvohMXgcBo&feature=av2n]YouTube - Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under The Bridge (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

LuckyDan said:


> Clinton faggot song.



Wat.

That song was around long before Clinton used it. But least Clinton got the meaning behind the song he used. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIekamBDiAw]YouTube - Born In The USA - Bruce Springsteen Paris 85[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Modbert said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton faggot song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wat.
> 
> *That song was around long before Clinton used it*. But least Clinton got the meaning behind the song he used.
Click to expand...

 
Link or it's bullshit.


----------



## Modbert

LuckyDan said:


> Link or it's bullshit.



Wat.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don't_Stop_(Fleetwood_Mac_song)

Pretty sure Clinton wasn't elected in 1977.



> It was used by U.S. presidential candidate Bill Clinton as the theme for his first campaign, most notably at the 1992 Democratic National Convention. Upon winning the election, President Clinton persuaded the then-disbanded group to reform to perform it for his inaugural ball in 1993. At the 2000 DNC, he ended his speech by saying, "Keep putting people first. Keep building those bridges. And don't stop thinking about tomorrow!" Immediately after this sentence, the song began playing over the loudspeakers.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8arvEzHsA8[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Gentlemen, please! 

You too, LD and Modbert. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVgMzKMgNxw]YouTube - The Doobie Brothers Listen to the Music ~With Lyrics~[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Now back to listening to Fleetwood. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GN2kpBoFs4&feature=related]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way - 1977[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Who doesn't want to enjoy a little Fleetwood? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZNvQMJ7N0s]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Songbird (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhNrrrCCTdA&feature=relate]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Landslide[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivS5wjwGbn8]YouTube - Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac "World Keeps Turning"[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDtdQ8bTvRc]YouTube - Animaniacs - Nations Of The World[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQCC4TMZB4]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Second Hand News (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqYIrjuS7l0]YouTube - Bernard Allison - I just came back to say goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgynbFoA9to]YouTube - Kool And The Gang - Jungle Boogie[/ame]

I feel this fits my sig well.


----------



## Ragnar

"What's cooler than bein' cool?"
"f'in' ice cold" 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQVWXAlEUB8]YouTube - The BossHoss - Hey Ya![/ame]

man I am so drunk y'all


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gres3QZ286M&feature=related]YouTube - Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond lyrics (letra)[/ame]

I know how much people love Neil here.


----------



## goldcatt

Here you go Ragnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiH9yXKSMVM]YouTube - Robert Plant-Tall Cool One[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjvBmlg2HZ8]YouTube - Neil Diamond & Brian Wilson - Delirious Love[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3S7mlRYL-8]YouTube - America - (By Neil Diamond)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knxr6s_ExBQ&feature=related]YouTube - Robert Plant - Burning Down One Side (Live 1983)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOgySM38Wg4]YouTube - Chuck Berry - Sweet Little Rock and Roller[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thEKxFNCuT4]YouTube - The Shangri-Las - Shout[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

Hey Mod, you pulled that "America" card pretty fast. That was gunna be my trump card. (curse you)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvXCYqd8AAs]YouTube - Neil Diamond, 'Cherry Cherry' (circa 1967)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Nooooo! No more Neil! It burns! It burns us preciousssss!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkXbzffVl44]YouTube - Emiliana Torrini - Gollum's Song[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

I know what we must do!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V92OBNsQgxU]YouTube - Wagner - RIDE OF THE VALKYRIES - Furtwangler[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42i5rDIcyCs[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMU6J-MWT8E]YouTube - Bonnie Raitt-I can't make you love me[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i4fK4Fc7Ms]YouTube - Richard Marx - Right Here Waiting (Video Version)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikKDga2Xzmc]YouTube - Eric Clapton - Layla (Unplugged).avi[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hctZHMzT9O4&feature=fvst]YouTube - Wonderboy--Tenacious D[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914&feature=av2e]YouTube - A-Ha - Take On Me (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oepXF2B5NK4]YouTube - Genesis ~ Land Of Confusion[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

The "Stu" in the title is Ian Stewart, the unofficial Rolling Stones member, on piano.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ditBIHem-E]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Boogie with Stu[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc-eDaEZ4LU]YouTube - Robert Plant-Ship of Fools[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oDTNEEu3Rw]YouTube - Rocky IV - Training Scene - Hearts On Fire[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-8HYbYYW1U]YouTube - Sweet Seasons - Carole King[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfPT0ODaM1Q]YouTube - Even in the Quietest Moments Roger Hodgson (Supertramp singer, songwriter)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjnZgc313uM]YouTube - Yes: "Turn of the Century"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmT6udys8Tc]YouTube - Grateful Dead Touch Of Grey Video (Band In Bones)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lJFoareXeI]YouTube - I Wish You Were There - REO Speedwagon[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJM7TdshUbw]YouTube - I've Seen all Good People(studio)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1AK0jwHApQ]YouTube - JAPANESE SMOOTH JAZZ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm1OJ0LAgt4]YouTube - From the Beginning by ELP[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpYeqlvLAxQ&feature=related]YouTube - Chicago Transit Authority - "Beginnings" [Studio Version][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POCUgBSVENQ&feature=fvw]YouTube - Spencer Davis Group - I'm a Man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaUCIcp7bHA&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic - Glad[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXrcINvsREU&feature=related]YouTube - Allman Brothers - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed - 1970[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo&feature=related"]YouTube - Melissa- Allman brothers[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHhKnc0XZrs]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band with Duane - Whipping Post - Fillmore East - 09/23/1970 (Part 1)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKBttQmhDBw]YouTube - Jefferson Starship - Miracles[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCTYxIsLThA]YouTube - Jackson Browne--Doctor My Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjzjhl-QztE&feature=av2e]YouTube - Billy Joel - Goodnight Saigon[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIyO15ZN7T8&feature=related]YouTube - James Taylor Handy Man[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOfrnKqk3zw]YouTube - Still in Saigon[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxPZAv1KVYY]YouTube - Beauty and the Beast Music by Stevie Nicks[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2EZUw2mvjs]YouTube - James Taylor - Sweet Baby James (Live: BBC - 1970)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz8PISGCWh8]YouTube - If You're Reading This[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgxLb3qjWvU&feature=related"]YouTube - Andy Kim - Rock Me Gently[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0gX-bipodU&feature=related]YouTube - David Ball - Riding With Private Malone[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gres3QZ286M&feature=related]YouTube - Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond lyrics (letra)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79fpsrujc7Q]YouTube - BEE GEES ~Rest Your Love On Me ~[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykU8iSKkJR0]YouTube - The Bee Gees- 'To Love Somebody'[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JQiEs32SqQ]YouTube - Nickelback - Savin' Me[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXmgkvIgc0w&feature=related]YouTube - James Taylor - "Carolina in My Mind "[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6LZnz0ElLc]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- The Battle Of Evermore[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8inV7hZErM]YouTube - Tommy James & The Shondells - Crystal Blue Persuasion (LIVE)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQLWF_ItzYs&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Forever in Blue Jeans (Stereo!)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4c9SJuBxJkQ&feature=related"]YouTube - YOU'VE GOT A FRIEND - JAMES TAYLOR & CAROL KING[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmQMrpsQwfk&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- Thank You[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obXW013U68I&feature=related]YouTube - The Smiths - How Soon Is Now (Mixed Video)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s]YouTube - Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfzjBher8Hk&feature=related]YouTube - smooth jazz - george duke - summer breezin[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAxpMt8Qa00&feature=related]YouTube - The Cure --" Lullaby" Acoustic Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8rL1wIEi2M&feature=related]YouTube - smooth jazz - kitty winter - new morning[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbFZqoEljXg&feature=related]YouTube - smooth jazz - pacific jam - in the morning[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkS169P_Eeo]YouTube - Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street[/ame]


----------



## CountofTuscany

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdAXPWvy4E8]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=El1kgCqD7Xk&p=7BF7466350CDAC5E&index=3&playnext=3]YouTube - Paula Abdul - Straight Up (Video)[/ame]

That's where I'm at in this particular playlist


----------



## CountofTuscany

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f27zNlmRMWU]YouTube - Carrie Underwood - Last Name[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1BgYTZ4Mxc&p=7BF7466350CDAC5E&index=7&playnext=7]YouTube - Twilight Soundtrack[Flightless Bird, American Mouth][/ame]

I've never seen the movie that this came from,

but I'm in love with the SOUND


----------



## CountofTuscany

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cw1ng75KP0]YouTube - Heart - Alone[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Do14z5ycic]YouTube - yvonne elliman - if i can't have you (live)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA]YouTube - A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVW9sOsXAjU]YouTube - Long Time Gone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqLy-Ks8viw&feature=related]YouTube - Crosby, Stills and Nash - Wooden Ships - Q Audio[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp1ekcwPNfQ&feature=related]YouTube - David Gilmour - There's No Way Out Of Here - HD[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB7h5aWPPd0&feature=related]YouTube - Head East Live '79 Never Been Any Reason[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdLPiCQ_J5g]YouTube - Eagles - Hotel California[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fq7ZGD_sbc&feature=related]YouTube - Ted Nugent - Fred Bear[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

Classic. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H84gkp5GEAM]YouTube - Ren and stimpy- happy happy joy joy[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFLJFl7ws_0]YouTube - Rolling Stones-Wild Horses[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

Don't any of you Gen X'ers listen to anything modern?


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sZzCyJVb4o&feature=related]YouTube - Tears For Fears - Head Over Heels (Full Version)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

Paulie said:


> Don't any of you Gen X'ers listen to anything modern?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYWfTVO0Nmc]YouTube - Avenged Sevenfold - Almost Easy (Video)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]YouTube - Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eMaepzsxr8]YouTube - Seether- Rise Above this (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l93K93-Cjs]YouTube - Tool- H.[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ptavYnUBM&feature=related]YouTube - Outlaws- There Goes Another Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN-DNcqYUcY]YouTube - primus shake hands with beef[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xb898sQtu8&feature=av2e]YouTube - Primus - Southbound Pachyderm[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Paulie said:


> Don't any of you Gen X'ers listen to anything modern?



Not our fault todays music sucks.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzSayxVM_E0]YouTube - Santana. Samba Pa Ti[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyqVEAWyoQo]YouTube - Don't Touch My Willie Kevin Fowler[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvQX3KNpRM8]YouTube - The Road Goes on Forever[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ]YouTube - Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEBgRF1hkDA]YouTube - Foster & Lloyd "Texas In 1880"[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRGcDO-U8Nc]YouTube - N*E*R*D - Provider[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk&feature=av2e]YouTube - Steve Earle - Copperhead Road[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THW-5OUTSt8]YouTube - Paul Davis- I go crazy[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlq0lYB3iSM]YouTube - Van Halen - Jump (HQ music video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ylSUsel3w]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrzr4R3LpsQ&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes (Radio Edit / Single Version)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX--7gFHkU0&feature=related]YouTube - Stand by me "Orginal"inclusiv with River Phoenix[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw9CzSSk218]YouTube - Radar Love - Golden Earring[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2rxPSDUlvk]YouTube - Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ&feature=related]YouTube - Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ]YouTube - Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVaLE4TTbwI&feature=related]YouTube - Rock On - David Essex - 1973[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc1PHk9FhIk&feature=related]YouTube - sugarloaf - green eyed lady[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE9TNG8IQNI&feature=related]YouTube - The Marmalade - Reflections of My Life - Vietnam Vets[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dev7yoxlK-s]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Easy To Be Hard [HQ][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9az6MMNZJl8&feature=related]YouTube - Argent - Liar [Original Version] (1970)[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq5_pEO8a8U&feature=related]YouTube - THREE DOG NIGHT Liar (Live w / lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO-Dmpw_w2c]YouTube - Rare Earth video Born to Wander[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xRePb7VKrk&feature=related]YouTube - Rare Earth - Hey Big Brother[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=236Lquwq22A&feature=related]YouTube - Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dLAv0NklTg&feature=related]YouTube - The Doors - Break on Through (to the other side)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU9JWukf07c&feature=related]YouTube - The Doors Roadhouse Blues[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRnEld9CL_4&feature=related]YouTube - WAR & ERIC BURDON - SPIRIT (Live In Copenhagen 1971)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF24CaUrNSI&feature=related]YouTube - SLY & THE FAMILY STONE - THANK YOU[/ame]


----------



## CountofTuscany

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk]YouTube - Green Grass and High Tides[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t15l2rE_RYw]YouTube - The Outlaws....Hurry Sundown...1977[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8cUvPyvsg&feature=related]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band - "Take The Highway"[/ame]


----------



## CountofTuscany

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpNKMJXfo5U]YouTube - loggins & messina - vahevala - Sittin' In[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]YouTube - Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes[/ame]


----------



## CountofTuscany

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGpbd6BUO0I]YouTube - Welcome Home - Coheed and Cambria (ALBUM Version)[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eUBxEWsSLI]YouTube - Charlatans -- The Only One I Know[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc-eDaEZ4LU]YouTube - Robert Plant-Ship of Fools[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heQNyYhuHZ4&feature=av2e]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iloyyrVt7EM&feature=related]YouTube - Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard - Pancho and Lefty[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7K4jH7NqUw]YouTube - Johnny Cash-Walk The Line[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-qvIvBhSX8]YouTube - Crosby Stills & Nash - Southern Cross (1982)[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68C-r9kSLNE]YouTube - Kraftwerk - Autobahn[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4R57StFIf8]YouTube - Eagles - Outlaw Man (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiI42aZ5F40[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loyTCkV06xQ]YouTube - Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close My Eyes Forever[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNGNLo8K6Fk]YouTube - Kiss - I was made for loving you[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjo8RDpsaKc]YouTube - Alice Cooper ~ Poison (with lyrics) AWESOME VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eUsSXXc8wU]YouTube - Warren Zevon - Excitable Boy[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrTjPUXEqeg]YouTube - HEY STOOPID ~ Alice Cooper [lyrics in description][/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cXQpgHvZeo]YouTube - Shake Me I Rattle Squeeze Me I Cry[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8N2K0NY]YouTube - Werewolves Of London[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5puAN1PGQw]YouTube - Warren Zevon Lawyers, Guns and Money[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQG_s6ManJA]YouTube - R.E.M. Everybody Hurts - A Tragic Love Story[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNBKM5so8tQ]YouTube - R.E.M.-The One I Love[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfTnf4AiN4Y]YouTube - Carpenters - Yesterday Once More( ORIGINAL VIDEO).mp4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHDe7OzTFzU]YouTube - Dogs of War[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_-jP7Emyrc]YouTube - "This old house" Neil Young Cover[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WhLhF12TBE]YouTube - THIS OLD HOUSE by STUART HAMBLEN[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcTWPqvUit8]YouTube - loretta lynn "ten thousand angels"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3i3aFQbgjg]YouTube - I'll Sail My Ship Alone by Hank Williams[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFTZ2--5xTc]YouTube - Johnny Horton -- Cherokee Boogie[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwQgHxbjibo]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Comin' Home[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raVMb0xhRsI&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - I need you[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AChK4jBkxs0]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band, Fire on the Mountain, music and lyrics only[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHsDa9_HSlA&feature=related]YouTube - Sweet Home Alabama[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWijeWY6imQ]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd Live! - Red White & Blue (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd Live! - Red White & Blue (HQ)




 Can't rep you for that. But


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-XfthjK-bk]YouTube - Little Big Town - Boondocks[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YablrXxFCc]YouTube - The Dream Academy Life in A Northern Town rare 1st version[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

Something catchy about this tune...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig5p963M8hc]YouTube - 1.nelly furtado-say it right[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NZsCYOM4j0]YouTube - Stabbing Westward - Save Yourself[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXzuDXZwZtI&feature=related]YouTube - Incubus - Pardon Me[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dunKAwRN3P8&feature=av2e]YouTube - A Perfect Circle - Imagine[/ame]


----------



## Metternich

Some stuff by Ratatat, Delta Five, and MGMT.


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mt4XjDrlH8]YouTube - 1961 Biarritz Johnny Cash "One Piece at a Time"[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Whistled this all afternoon. No one joined in.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LnK8b_jk8w&feature=related]YouTube - Hawaii Five-0 Theme 1968 -1980[/ame]

Philistines.


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL2M0OSKruA]YouTube - Stone Temple Pilots - Vasoline[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

LuckyDan said:


> Whistled this all afternoon. No one joined in.
> 
> YouTube - Hawaii Five-0 Theme 1968 -1980
> 
> Philistines.


Now it's stuck in MY head.
Thanks 

Can't wait to check out how CBS does with this


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDbON8udTPo]YouTube - Hot Rod Lincoln[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_hmU5aRBAI&feature=related]YouTube - David Gilmour - Short and Sweet[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2Hn-98fqKw]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Ain't too proud to beg 1974[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBI5Z8Q2-gY]YouTube - ~After the Glitter Fades~ Stevie Nicks in Studio[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTpdnXHTkJk&feature=fvst]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Sunrise Dance with the Devil[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6giiYDlqRQs&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Water Song[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOdG-_-rUHw]YouTube - Green Day - Poprocks and Coke[/ame]


----------



## jillian

Where I was last night

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlwmNxHUEfk]YouTube - THE B-52,s LIVE, ROCK LOBSTER,LIVE SEASIDE PARK CONEY ISLAND BROOKYLN N.Y. 8/19/10[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzuGDxJ0wTs&feature=related]YouTube - Green Day - I Fought The Law[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3YqaIxDp_0&feature=related]YouTube - B-52's Love Shack live[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV9y4AZX-1E]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Flowers Never Bend with the Rainfall[/ame]

The mirror on my wall
Casts an image dark and small
But I'm not sure at all it's my reflection.
I am blinded by the light
Of God and truth and right
And I wander in the night without direction.


----------



## 007

*Brooks & Dunn ~ Neon Moon*


----------



## 007

*The Cowboy Junkies ~ Sweet Jane*


----------



## Coyote

Wish I could find a youtube version of this song from the Covenent album, but it's not out there...I love slow deep nature of Greg Brown's voice and the poetry of his lyrics...this version doesn't quite capture his voice... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JG-kqJMAt8]YouTube - Greg Brown @ Falcon Ridge 2003 - "Rexroth's Daughter"[/ame]




coldest night of the winter  working up my farewell
in the middle of everything  under no particular spell
i am dreaming of the mountains where the children learn the stars
clouds roll in from nebraska  dark chords on a big guitar
my restlessness is long gone  i would stand here like an old jack pine
but I'm looking for rexroth's daughter  the friend of a friend of mine

i can't believe your hands and mouth did all that to me
are so daily naked for all the world to see
that thunderstorm in michigan i never will forget
we shook right with the thunder & with the pounding rain got wet
where did you turn when you turned from me with your arms across your chest
i am looking for rexroth's daughter  i saw her in the great northwest

would she have said it was the wrong time if I had found her then
i don't want too much  a field across the road and a few good friends
she used to come & see me but she was always there & gone
even the very longest love does not last too long
she'd stand there in my doorway  smoothing out her dress
& say "this life is a thump-ripe melon--so sweet and such a mess"

i wanted to get to know you but you said you were shy
i would have followed you anywhere but hello rolled into goodbye
i just stood there watching as you walked along the fence
beware of them that look at you as an experience
you're back out on the highway with your poems of city heat
& I'm looking for rexroth's daughter here on my own side street

the murderer who lived next door seemed like such a normal guy--
if you try to follow what they shove at us  you run out of tears to cry
i heard a man speak quietly  i listened for a while
he spoke from his heart to my woe  & then he bowed & smiled
what is real but compassion as we move from birth to death
i am looking for rexroth's daughter  & I'm running out of breath

spring will come back i know it will & it will do its best
so useful  so endangered  like a lion or a breast
i think about my children when i look at any child's face
& pray that we will find a way to get with all this amazing grace
it's so cold out there tonight  so stormy i can hardly see
& i'm looking for rexroth's daughter  & i guess i always will be


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJFqzWfGWEg&p=D466E465E83DC6AC&playnext=1&index=45]YouTube - 'Cept You and Me Babe[/ame]

it's raining sheets of rain  everything is cold and wet
nobody's going out of doors
they're all at home living it up on the internet
so i guess nobody's lonely any more
'cept you and me babe  'cept you and me


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmZv5ND2YuI]YouTube - LOBO- " ME AND YOU AND A DOG NAMED BOO"[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbdVfRWnTZU]YouTube - Joe Bethancourt - Benson Arizona[/ame]

A million suns shine down
But I see only one
When I think I'm over you
I find I've just begun
The years move faster than the days
There's no warmth in the light
How I miss those desert skies
Your cool touch in the night


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ]YouTube - Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COqUjfrB8dI]YouTube - Bee Gees - How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (1971)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCTYxIsLThA]YouTube - Jackson Browne--Doctor My Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

You fucking leftwingers wish you knew what liberal means

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY]YouTube - Jackson Browne - The Load Out / Stay - Live 1978[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

In an aggressive mood.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHakhlDfdP4]YouTube - Iced Earth - Wolf[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mwx4rO4xWM]YouTube - Amon Amarth - Once Sealed In Blood[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q60YKfPKdjQ]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel- Kathy's Song[/ame]


I hear the drizzle of the rain
Like a memory it falls
Soft and warm continuing
Tapping on my roof and walls.

And from the shelter of my mind
Through the window of my eyes
I gaze beyond the rain-drenched streets
To England where my heart lies.

My mind's distracted and diffused
My thoughts are many miles away
They lie with you when you're asleep
And kiss you when you start your day.

And a song I was writing is left undone
I don't know why I spend my time
Writing songs I can't believe
With words that tear and strain to rhyme.

And so you see I have come to doubt
All that I once held as true
I stand alone without beliefs
The only truth I know is you.

And as I watch the drops of rain
Weave their weary paths and die
*I know that I am like the rain
There but for the grace of you go I.*


----------



## eagleseven

And the ever-classic "angry" music...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_QntXc-c4]YouTube - Drowning Pool - Bodies (Let The Bodies Hit The Floor)[/ame]

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

Beaten why for
Can't take much more

Here we go...Here we go...Here we go

One - Nothing wrong with me
Two - Nothing wrong with me
Three - Nothing wrong with me
Four - Nothing wrong with me

One - Something's got to give
Two - Something's got to give
Three - Something's got to give
Now

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

Push me again
This is the end

Here we go...Here we go...Here we go

One - Nothing wrong with me
Two - Nothing wrong with me
Three - Nothing wrong with me
Four - Nothing wrong with me

One - Something's got to give
Two - Something's got to give
Three - Something's got to give
Now

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

Skin against skin blood and bone
You're all by yourself but you're not alone
You wanted in now you're here
Driven by hate consumed by fear

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

One - Nothing wrong with me
Two - Nothing wrong with me
Three - Nothing wrong with me
Four - Nothing wrong with me

One - Something's got to give
Two - Something's got to give
Three - Something's got to give
Now

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

The floor...The floor...The floor...The floor


----------



## eagleseven

And back to my happy place...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7zJ0yVSSvE]YouTube - Adiemus - Adiemus[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvlJe1mwlw]YouTube - Something Good Coming (Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4]YouTube - The Eagles - Love Will Keep Us Alive[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jprsnvQH4Jk]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Tell Me I Was Dreaming (live)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1ykMNtzMT8]YouTube - Chicago - If you leave me now - 1977 (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24IfD-0VUu4]YouTube - diary bread[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKeI07ga-KQ&NR=1]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel- April Come She Will[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGfVOdTiUEc]YouTube - If - Bread[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI]YouTube - carpenters -We've Only Just Begun[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWkOryYF6CI]YouTube - Carpenters - Superstar 1971[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87XQKCXfFjQ&feature=related]YouTube - Close to you[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38XsRcDmTFc]YouTube - The Partridge Family - Point me in the direction[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk]YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Don Henley - Leather and Lace (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9L8jLPE84g]YouTube - CARMELITA - WARREN ZEVON[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BmEGm-mraE]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Bad Moon Rising[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwQgHxbjibo]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Comin' Home[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI]YouTube - Bob Seger - Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reExs1L16Tk]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd Red, White, And Blue[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usulbsg2e5g&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-I Need You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGoBQIhyFFM]YouTube - John Anderson: Seminole wind[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtsUrsgXnII]YouTube - Cat Stevens - Longer Boats[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM&feature=av2e]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - Anything But Mine[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvJwEu9ghvM]YouTube - Blackmore's Night - Village Lanterne[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JQiEs32SqQ]YouTube - Nickelback - Savin' Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdQ6o9Aig9o]YouTube - Barbara Streisand & Barry Gibb "What Kind Of Fool"[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBfjU3_XOaA]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son - Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGfbl7K2ucU]YouTube - Helplessly Hoping - Crosby, Stills & Nash[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4sabnmhVGI]YouTube - creedence-lodi[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRP6GR35bQE]YouTube - Crosby, Stills & Nash - JUST A SONG BEFORE I GO -[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa2Tl5BeK-U&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Jambalaya[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUzs5dlLrm0]YouTube - The Monkees - "Pleasant Valley Sunday" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - HQ[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nbika0spzzs]YouTube - The Kinks - Stop Your Sobbing/David Watts - Live '82 Essen[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo]YouTube - Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLqSwEqgxkQ&feature=related]YouTube - Revolution 1 - The Beatles[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

Just caught this one playing in the background on a country station while I was working tonight.  Kellie cowrote this song to the mother who essentially abandoned and disowned her.  And this performance at the CMA awards three years ago still gets to me:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1XdZtYG1ms]YouTube - Kellie Pickler tearfully sings I Wonder CMA 11-07-07[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0Fw71B0k0w]YouTube - Thin Lizzy - The Boys Are Back In Town[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

All this time and I can't believe that I forgot this one.  

A touch of grey suits Me just right.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmT6udys8Tc"]YouTube - Grateful Dead Touch Of Grey Video (Band In Bones)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMg1L5umAnI]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Got This Thing on The Move[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x6chChxzV0&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMsIrKjSM6Y&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - We're An American Band LIVE - 1974[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Something Different Red Hawk pow Wow Veterans Dance. Taken today....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMRe8L78M_8]YouTube - Veterans Dance vid[/ame]


----------



## Intense

SFC Ollie said:


> Something Different Red Hawk pow Wow Veterans Dance. Taken today....
> 
> YouTube - Veterans Dance vid



Zuni???  Ollie???


----------



## Foxfyre

Those of you who aren't denizens of the Coffee Shop should know that Ollie was there at that Pow Wow and participated as the color guard.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Intense said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something Different Red Hawk pow Wow Veterans Dance. Taken today....
> 
> YouTube - Veterans Dance vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zuni???  Ollie???
Click to expand...


My American Legion Post was asked to provide a color Guard for the "Grand Entrance" The video is the veterans dance which happened right after we retired the colors from the circle. I was the cameraman. I really need to work on that......


----------



## Foxfyre

Had this one stuck in my head today so I finally hunted it up and am posting it:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UCM-cb9hwc]YouTube - Perry Como Round and Round[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

I may have posted this before, but my loves?

The folks I truly love?

THIS:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GYyEaQnT60&p=728FDD20018C3C8B&playnext=7&index=10&ytsession=VAdfaDQBSAYXOnjh-raOWSyM34A0eCSJDeOCB8jV2h2giW_5Iw96MEyrMStFDX-xNWxUnI2A9XbT3ZjirB0q7jtBwe53qu8KT-Rkpmz9r_evhv9FQEfUi7zCmqXo4tNdtjd6HFzvUuHbpsdVFMhUddEDkTycdeTtLK9qNIQHVou5I07tfUdBrZ0xKrKdTXNBcCr51R_YD9k8ovvf9-FABUB2VCsb0mFjrPO-_4_Ps4kj7ogAfANhXmvLUEvpeLEgoknkmjRd9ptqTr_AdUcNZYQ2SMmqCP-1qavvcfo6wUiHeI3cATELozWpb4iqv6R9zCldEU4zjrzAnyehnyXJTTIl2gNL7Pxw]YouTube - WALTER EGAN - MAGNET & STEEL (download)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E88RUqyjts]YouTube - Grandpa Tell Me Bout The Good Old Days[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I5UV4VWCSk&feature=related]YouTube - Tim Mcgraw - My Little Girl[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX4QVGykIA4&feature=related]YouTube - Daddy's Hands[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ8MvnEVCqM&feature=related]YouTube - Can't You Hear Me Knockin'[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

Interesting place they put the play button.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FynVXDRNNbw&feature=related]YouTube - the rolling stones-wild horses[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo&p=E99E24AEDD471A36&playnext=1&index=2]YouTube - Melissa- Allman brothers[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTqs7_9pyZM]YouTube - The City Mark-Almond Band[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stmp3tgIKE8]YouTube - Mark-Almond : New York State of Mind - Return to The City[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA]YouTube - John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NVVe1DkVsQ]YouTube - Sly and the Family Stone - Hot Fun in the Summertime[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKaQzQAlNn4]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Mama told me not to come 1970[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ1tF6LgB40&feature=related]YouTube - THREE DOG NIGHT- "OUT IN THE COUNTRY"[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeGtaSWzFRA]YouTube - ABBA - Honey Honey - Germany, May 1974[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Foxfyre said:


> Interesting place they put the play button.


 
Your post tickles me.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_DydKnpDsk]YouTube - Sugarloaf - Green Eyed Lady[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOPfdfSSgQ0&feature=related]YouTube - steppenwolf-the pusher[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDpVS7D9AJs&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Road to Shamballa | music by Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2erlljh0cg]YouTube - MUSTANG SALLY - CHRIS NORMAN[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTvnr0uk3fM]YouTube - The King - Whole Lotta Love[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hdvc5AmrzlM&feature=search]YouTube - New York Groove[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSht5j3Cnh0&feature=search]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Travelling Riverside Blues (promo)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJIt-qFJCHc&feature=fvst]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2M6yV6mueg&feature=related]YouTube - Black dog--led zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCvMKcNJCAY&feature=related]YouTube - Led zeppelin - immigrant song[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXEq8mj0MxY]YouTube - Def Leppard Rock of Ages Medley[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Watch out now. Give LuckyDaddy some room to _mooove_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyTLe7Li--s]YouTube - Peter Gabriel Steam[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSYbRiYwTY]YouTube - David Bowie's "Space Oddity"[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSVTdAtNYE]YouTube - Talking Heads - And She Was[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U]YouTube - Dave Mason / Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E]YouTube - Beach Dawn - Mystic Traveler - Dave Mason[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms]YouTube - Traffic: Freedom Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YxwANaLnVA&feature=av2e]YouTube - Santana - Somewhere In Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPPlGFh6OpQ]YouTube - spirit in the sky Norman Greenbaum[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3aYJibxMOQ]YouTube - Jesus Is Just Alright[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T43m6dcMk6U&feature=related]YouTube - Rod Stewart & Jeff Beck - People Get Ready[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For my Grandpa

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCVw8Qjeg84&feature=related"]YouTube - Randy Travis - He Walked On Water (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcPt7NnhwvA]YouTube - Blue Oyster Cult: I Am The Storm[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqLy-Ks8viw]YouTube - Crosby, Stills and Nash - Wooden Ships - Q Audio[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYiJlvnrKVQ]YouTube - Things Left Undone - Paul Thorn[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPc-o-4Nsbk]YouTube - Nickelback - Savin' Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

USMB by night ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-T8HKP4J_E]YouTube - Wild 'N Free By Rednex (Barnyard) - Wild and Free[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAchKt2xjsw]YouTube - Wish you were here[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra7_60iwpk8&feature=related]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Jesus Is Just Alright[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Wow!  1300 pages and counting ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNNyPpb2LHI]YouTube - 3 Epiphany Trans-Siberian Orchestra Disc2.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wK-8WvrT9E]YouTube - Two Steps Behind - Def Leppard[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZELhd6oDek]Poidog Pondering[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2BplDlOek8]YouTube - Jaron And The Long Road To Love- Without a Woman I Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bynMis1h_8U]YouTube - I'm Alive Kenny Chesney & Dave Matthews CMA[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4xy-wxc1Y0]YouTube - Smooth jazz music ( instrumental music, piano music, nu jazz, lounge music, chillout music )[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

Okay we just relistened to this one.  It never fails to move me:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usZtSl8mX08]YouTube - Neil Diamond He Ain't Heavy He's My Brother[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Fun video  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AHnQtY1bg4]YouTube - Brad Paisley - Water[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtMy5IBmX7E]YouTube - Billy Currington - Pretty Good At Drinkin' Beer[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NJqUN9TClM]YouTube - The Band Perry - If I Die Young[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5ijw1PUsXg&feature=av2e]YouTube - John Lennon - Whatever Gets You Thru The Night[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXz4gZQSfYQ"]YouTube - Tommy James & the Shondells - Crystal Blue Persuasion -- Visual Interpretation[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

And now from our Cusco album.  If you've never heard this group it is special . . . .

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QmL4n3dHVo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QmL4n3dHVo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6VW4tMZbE]YouTube - Clannad 'I Will Find You' ~ The Last of the Mohicans[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w1YjsI2Ohc]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Interstate[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

And this one just came up in the queue.  And now I have to go watch the movie again. . .

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv-0mmVnxPA]YouTube - Let The River Run - Carly Simon[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRP6GR35bQE]YouTube - Crosby, Stills & Nash - JUST A SONG BEFORE I GO -[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fXaC07X5M8&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Young - Heart of Gold[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwQgHxbjibo]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Comin' Home[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reExs1L16Tk]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd Red, White, And Blue[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPHohlMqoCg]YouTube - Robin Trower- Somebody Calling (alternate version)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nrGrP8xBg0]YouTube - Jackson Browne - Running On Empty - Live BBC 1978[/ame]


----------



## The T

And IF that one doesn't work?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI_kzF1wCGQ&feature=related]YouTube - Robin Trower - Somebody Calling[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

This song was also written by Browne:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScG0ilS0dgI]YouTube - Take It Easy-The Eagles (Live)[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0]YouTube - Living Colour - Cult Of Personality[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Modbert said:


> YouTube - Jackson Browne - Running On Empty - Live BBC 1978



My fave:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8OLqrOZiIU]YouTube - Jackson Browne - The Load Out and Stay - Live BBC 1978[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

A fun cover I had found on YT:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU38faY1ggU&feature=related]YouTube - great balls of fire[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPBzTxZQG5Q]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - Here Without You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvyTY_oYR_c]YouTube - Toby Keith - Trailerhood[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5W9zQD8KYew]YouTube - Loretta Lynn - You Ain't Woman Enough (To Take My Man) (3)[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIiUqfxFttM"]YouTube - Frank Sinatra - That's Life[/ame]

FAVOURITE...


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PjLkB7BlpA&feature=channel]YouTube - Jealousy[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pthU2RLmxqE]YouTube - Genesis - Tonight, Tonight, Tonight (Invisible Touch Tour)[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

The wind catches your feet and sends you flying...


I can live with that...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nPPRQeTxTY]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Wild Night ft. Me'Shell Ndegeocello[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuaGneHBGXQ]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band - Stormy Monday[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5jrJgkX4F8]YouTube - David Gray - I Think It's Going To Rain Today[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_Lef4KfbJU&feature=related]YouTube - joe cocker - I Think It's Gonna Rain Today - Gold[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRKqfrct070]YouTube - Rainy Night in Georgia -- Brook Benton[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP_MDIYhPH0]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - Early Morning Rain (Live in Chicago - 1979)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KutWuAggUzQ&feature=related]YouTube - QUADROPHENIA- Love, Reign O'er Me (W/ Lyrics!) Pt. 10[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTD7kELMRPM]YouTube - Michelle my Belle[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz9E79os63w]YouTube - Tee-Set - Ma belle amie (1969)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjNgn4r6SOA]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Bridge over troubled water (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHvftcuqx6I]YouTube - BoDeans "Good Things" 4/17/09[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYWzs2ZibMs]YouTube - Goo Goo Dolls - Iris (Live)[/ame]

And I don't want the world to see me
Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am


----------



## Foxfyre

Listening to Garth this afternoon.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXm6jN9H1v8]YouTube - Shameless[/ame]

And couldn't find a Youtube copy, but the best of his best
and one of the best songs of the century:

Garth Brooks "The Dance" | Free Music Videos - Watch Music Videos Online | Veoh


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La-9bHte8R8&feature=related]YouTube - She's Not There - Santana[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d64YVp5mKyY&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Conquistadore Rides Again[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzKrB9PK7Eo&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Chunk A Funk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xghprblOiYI&feature=fvw]YouTube - Santana - Treat[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF5_Z4ctXpk&feature=fvw]YouTube - bodhisattva steely dan[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Foxfyre said:


> Listening to Garth this afternoon.
> 
> YouTube - Shameless
> 
> And couldn't find a Youtube copy, but the best of his best
> and one of the best songs of the century:
> 
> Garth Brooks "The Dance" | Free Music Videos - Watch Music Videos Online | Veoh



I saw him when he did this tour, he was amazing in concert. He does this song so well. Thanks for posting it


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkG-fui3dBk]YouTube - candlebox rain[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av41cnvTqdI&feature=related]YouTube - sleight of hand[/ame]


----------



## iggy pop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wko_IweA6R0&feature=av2e]YouTube - Iggy Pop - Lust For Life[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlq0lYB3iSM]YouTube - Van Halen - Jump (HQ music video)[/ame]


----------



## iggy pop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DgDbhP8vSY]YouTube - James Labrie - Alone (Dream Theater)[/ame]

someone you may not have heard of, but should have


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BMZdmFa-HU&feature=related]YouTube - The Cult - Lil Devil[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K9VS9ccMHU]YouTube - Christine McVie - Got a Hold on Me (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWHqXMjCzDk]YouTube - Ellis Paul - The World Ain't Slowing Down[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkPdIw9ysM4&feature=related]YouTube - Scott Pilgrim vs The World Soundtrack 04- By Your Side[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_KYeWQM-GQ]YouTube - Scott Pilgrim vs The World Soundtrack 12- Black Sheep[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvDUelRyAr8]YouTube - 38 Special- Teacher, Teacher[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zUhKebUgRc]YouTube - That Ole Devil Called Love Alison Moyet[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXJpgqhWvNY&feature=related]YouTube - Melancholy Man-The Moody Blues[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEMuAnFH_lM&feature=related]YouTube - Tuesday Afternoon-The Moody Blues-(Long Extended Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBsdHoTdOmc&feature=related]YouTube - Moody Blues - Question[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J48Z3DLRI6U]YouTube - Ronnie Milsap - Daydreams About Night Things[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-QO0uns2Ms]YouTube - Cocaine Blues - Johnny Cash (w/ lyrics) - For All My Sweet Country Friends[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x8B6C54ggY]YouTube - Rehab -Sittin at a Bar[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJqZvMdHM9o]YouTube - Dixieland Delight - Alabama - Lyrics[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctxLMTjS3HY]YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra - Don't Bring Me Down[/ame]



peace...


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKhusoxMaqw]YouTube - PANZER AG- BATTLEFIELD[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k-QHA-QAMY]YouTube - Grendel - Hate this[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz3Kk12zDe8&feature=related]YouTube - Grendel - Harsh Generation[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK_6TU1T7V8&feature=related]YouTube - Thunderclap Newman "Something in the air" 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpVLlnQ08OA]YouTube - Going to California by Led Zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVfzbmGHdtg]YouTube - You Got Yr. Cherry Bomb[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AzEY6ZqkuE]YouTube - Harry Nilsson - Everybody's Talkin' (1969)[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb3TWNzMSr0]YouTube - plumtree - scott pilgrim[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Tj1L62bQz8&feature=fvsr]YouTube - Genesis - Follow You Follow Me (7" single)[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5zFsy9VIdM&feature=search]YouTube - TALKING HEADS[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FdWPeHFAMk&feature=search]YouTube - Lou Reed - Sweet Jane from Rock n Roll Animal[/ame]


----------



## elvis

here ya go, del.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt0ipUCfdlU]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Sympathy for The Devil ( Live 1969 Altamont[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqJOsNMhIRo]YouTube - Johnny Winter - Mean Town Blues (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKAYGVIkbok]YouTube - Derek And The Dominos - Bell Bottom Blues ( studio version)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3cELfFjXvY&feature=search]YouTube - Strange Brew -- Cream (the)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUW1SGF7bR8&NR=1]YouTube - Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Home - 1969[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngIxuGOVGeQ&feature=search]YouTube - Cream - Swlabr[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-T8w2DX2eA]YouTube - She's coming home - The Blues Magoos[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAxzr9BdnkA]YouTube - Mark Knopfler - What It Is[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj0Yz6q3zEk]YouTube - Sinéad Lohan - Whatever It Takes[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-By0vBrzDE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-By0vBrzDE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQBKUPwG_Gk]YouTube - Dire Straits - Skateaway[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKlu3A3BBgE]YouTube - "Lonely Is the Night" - by Billy Squier[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhOZL21g2aE]YouTube - Everybody Wants You -Billy Squier[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNZru4JG_Uo]YouTube - Rush - Tom Sawyer[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

A little coffee, a little jazz...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-HZJBaM9hI]YouTube - jamiroquai - morning glory[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-Y0SMitMpk]YouTube - Find The Cost Of Freedom. Gilmour, Crosby , Nash[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqLy-Ks8viw&p=D183EA97287BFF69&playnext=1&index=7]YouTube - Crosby, Stills and Nash - Wooden Ships - Q Audio[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYYTLJ8YHi4]YouTube - rolling stones - under my thumb[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap-OO0xqTe4]YouTube - Hall & Oates - Maneater[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GPGzVfMttQ]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - What A Fool Believes[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYfUuXmdrgk]YouTube - I Heard Ramona Sing - Frank Black[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

froggy said:


> YouTube - Rush - Tom Sawyer



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL2Nlpsw0qQ&feature=related]YouTube - Snorting Cheetos [HQ][/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AJoRggrExQ]YouTube - Dawn Of The Dead[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUIu03s3oNY]YouTube - Ray Stevens: The Streak Original 45 RPM Record[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYE2ouS6_tc]YouTube - Nightnoise -'The cricket's wicket' Live Seville, Spain 1990[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyHNuVaZJ-k]YouTube - Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc. (HD)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eSrBMsIw3s]YouTube - Final Fantasy VIII Music - Liberi Fatali[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi1g9s_Zs-w]YouTube - Wilco - ELT (Studio)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QP-SIW6iKY]YouTube - Enter Sandman - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99C06OJ1TnY]YouTube - Ray Stevens - Ahab the Arab (Old Version)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_P-v1BVQn8]YouTube - Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone Again (original version)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noZyzpBcI7c]YouTube - Ray Stevens Pirate Song[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpA_X_7ktnQ]YouTube - Please Mr. Custer - Larry Verne[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdD-Fbqt2PE]YouTube - Weird Al C N R[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1BJfDvSITY&feature=related]YouTube - Johnny Cash - A Boy Named Sue[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vudA72hibg&feature=related]YouTube - Jim Stafford Spiders and Snakes[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCAt9WcCFbM]YouTube - Weird Al Yankovic Polkarama![/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haacdaWGStg]YouTube - 8| Jim Stafford - My Girl Bill (TOTP 8-8-1974)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc9wIzi96_E&feature=related]YouTube - Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56EzEeAjSGI]YouTube - John Curtis Band - A Girl Named Go[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0LTRPMpOVM]YouTube - Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress by The Hollies[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHF558u6Q_8&feature=related]YouTube - SAM THE SHAM AND THE PHARAOS[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNa__wCV5WU]YouTube - Dream Weaver Amateur Music Video (64 Dreams in Latrobe PA)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_BaPSlfZjM]YouTube - It's A Living Thing - ELO[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QypTBjlFCM]YouTube - The Bird is the word Or Surfin' bird. - Fun song =D[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-D1nd3Y7tI]YouTube - The Kovenant - Neon[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGxLVj-8BRI]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - I Wish[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKrcvol1NsM]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Dance Naked[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVTW_-C014o]YouTube - A Boy Named Sue[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Feeling the Motown tonight...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz-UvQYAmbg]YouTube - MARVIN GAYE & TAMMI TERRELL "Ain't no Mountain High Enough"[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=736fmXsVxrM]YouTube - Guster - Great Escape[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZpxaiNV_sM&ob=av2e]YouTube - Bloodhound Gang - Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbO6P-_Zx0Y]YouTube - Rufus Wainwright- Hallelujah (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAzdgU_kpGo]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Kashmir (Live Video)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kktIIGisy0Q]YouTube - Great White - Rock Me[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMkFjYRWM4M]YouTube - Angie - The Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7bRbDXQcm0]YouTube - Queen - Too much love will kill you[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwnoNVOj1Fs]YouTube - Green day - Time of your life with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyBS_1vGwpU]YouTube - Badfinger - Without You - Pete Ham[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_EIufhjHsE]YouTube - Kiss - Hard Luck Woman[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpO9MSEWpxc]YouTube - Iris Music Video - City Of Angels[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD3ovfZXO5Q]YouTube - The Beatles, in Hey Jude[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAsA00-5KoI]YouTube - Metallica - Nothing Else Matters [Original Video][/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have you ever seen the rain?[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRIbf6JqkNc]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Don't Cry[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ3EtcE_6FQ&feature=PlayList&p=5F7FFE2C8C127145&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Deep Purple & Black Sabbath - Smoke On The Water[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUJH7y1yK_E&feature=related]YouTube - Black Sabbath Heaven and Hell[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRhZISswW_k&feature=related]YouTube - Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvuI8d57N9I&feature=related]YouTube - BLACK SABBATH-FARIES WEAR BOOTS 1970[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f72CTDe4-0&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Lehrer - The Vatican Rag - now on DVD[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlY-JlE5ZCo&feature=related]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Us And Them[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0VqTYrYncs&feature=related]YouTube - Pink Floyd-Brain Damage, Eclipse[/ame]


----------



## blu

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKLpJtvzlEI]YouTube - Lux Aeterna By Clint Mansell[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pK02USyU8M]YouTube - Deanta - Ready for the storm.[/ame]

Give me mercy for my dreams, 'cause every confrontaion
Seems to tell me what it really means to be a lonely sailor
But when the sky begins to clear and the sun it melts away my fear
I cry a silent, weary tear at those that mean to love me


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdRdqp4N3Jw]YouTube - Alison Krauss-Gillian Welch - I'll Fly Away[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdRdqp4N3Jw]YouTube - Alison Krauss-Gillian Welch - I'll Fly Away[/ame]


----------



## Steve Hanson

pink floyd done better than pink floyd

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQJGAxEpW-M]YouTube - Dream Theater - Brain Damage [ Pink Floyd Cover ][/ame]


----------



## Steve Hanson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoyFB-Ac2g8]YouTube - Dream Theater - Dark Side OF... Money-Pink Floyd[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfXwmDGJAB8]YouTube - 2Pac - Keep Ya Head Up[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsT8FaZnzdE]YouTube - Biggie smalls - juicy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ]YouTube - Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPWNsGFXCZk]YouTube - dream weaver gary wright[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_srFu5slZU]YouTube - Thunderclap Newman - Something in the Air[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBX2dySWGew]YouTube - Wings - Band On The Run (Original Video)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ma8OhzFdIA]YouTube - Uncle Albert Admiral Halsey - PAUL McCARTNEY AND WINGS[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4]YouTube - The Eagles - Love Will Keep Us Alive[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqLssKusGzM]YouTube - Josh Ritter - "Girl In The War"[/ame]

Peter said to Paul you know all those words we wrote
Are just the rules of the game and the rules are the first to go... But now talking to God is Laurel, begging Hardy for a gun
I got a girl in the war man, I wonder what it is we done


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1OnCr56JoI]YouTube - Josh Ritter - Idaho (Kent, OH)[/ame]

Out at sea for seven years I got your letter in Tangier
Thought that I'd been on a boat
'Til that single word you wrote
That single word it landlocked me
Turned the masts to cedar trees
And the winds to gravel roads
Idaho oh Idaho


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DIPmVLKHB0]YouTube - Thank God It's Friday Opening Title Sequence & LYRICS!![/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln9PMar_N64]YouTube - Ice Cube - Today was a good day/Check Yo Self (both vids)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e3Wu8lP0WE]YouTube - Roy Orbison - You Got It (Music video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCYAuTFjAL8&feature=related]YouTube - Sheryl Crow & Stevie Nicks "Are You Strong Enough..."[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpQwvUN4yqA]YouTube - Midnight Rider by The Allman Brothers Band[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwQgHxbjibo]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Comin' Home[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raVMb0xhRsI&p=C0194BCB03046186&playnext=1&index=18]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - I need you[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk&ob=av2e]YouTube - Steve Earle - Copperhead Road[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79fpsrujc7Q]YouTube - BEE GEES ~Rest Your Love On Me ~[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90u1IV4dw8o&feature=related]YouTube - David Bowie-Wild Is The Wind[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ&ob=av3e]YouTube - Billy Joel - The Longest Time[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Anyone like Greg Brown?


Hard to find the best stuff on youtube but I love his Covenent Album...I'm listening to "Walkin' Daddy" ... what a low deep voice, but what an emotional song - emotion as in slow burn...

God speaks in music...and the only church I attend is in the hiking trails of West Virginia. This is one the songs. But I can't find it in youtube 


i'm walkin' daddy in the steps that you put down
i'm walkin' daddy & i know not where I'm bound

i'm walkin' daddy this road is dark & long
i'm walkin' daddy & your blood is in me strong

i'm walkin' daddy where the jack's fork river bends
down in missouri where the jack's fork river bends
with you & ma & my sister & with all my dear friends

you're walkin' daddy off through the woods you old hillbilly
you said "this is my son in whom I am well pleased"

ain't no road a good road until it's free to everyone
we're walkin' daddy father holy ghost & son

ain't no sorrow can dim the love comes shining through
i'm walkin' daddy I know what I am here to do

to be of use try to help the deal along
i'm walkin' daddy & i'm just gonna keep walkin' on
__________________


----------



## Tom Clancy

A little country.. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kc823UD0LeU&ob=av3e]YouTube - Jason Aldean - Amarillo Sky[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vU9Dsl89UGo]YouTube - Janis Joplin- Try (just a little bit harder)[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR7-AUmiNcA]YouTube - Sara Bareilles - King Of Anything[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WElvEZj0Ltw]YouTube - Metallica- Welcome home (Sanitarium) music video[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fSEjlLQcRY&ob=av2n]YouTube - AC/DC - Back In Black[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fSEjlLQcRY&ob=av2n"][/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tm8_GT0iQMs]YouTube - Jethro Tull: To Cry You a Song/A New Day Yesterday[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfnCdINtmy8]YouTube - Into The Great Wide Open - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Plug in the air guitar. And crank the pretend amp.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKXKLwfmfmY&feature=related"]YouTube - Rock and Roll ain't Noise Pollution by AC/DC[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Poor audio, but a great look at Ian in his youth. For Tull fans.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DjDqblPUgM&feature=related]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Teacher[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqF7ZGfFaD0[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tm8_GT0iQMs"][/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uvd9v4CL8uc&feature=related]YouTube - Jethro Tull-Bungle in the jungle[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7vI7kAjjpg]YouTube - fine young cannibals - she drives me crazy 12"mix[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9P_BM58A18]YouTube - AC/DC - Shake Your Foundations [HD][/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi_ser2_Xm4]YouTube - ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin' (music video)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh0woT7NkKI]YouTube - Jethro Tull - My God (Live)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMK8stw4eLE&feature=related]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Cross Eyed Mary (Live-HQ)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXSYrq9xIYQ]YouTube - Little Big Town - "Little White Church"[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y4esskTX28]YouTube - Sweet Remorse-Wake Up[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPc-o-4Nsbk&ob=av2e]YouTube - Nickelback - Savin' Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esX4ESbdYgc&ob=av2e]YouTube - Cross Canadian Ragweed - Fightin' For[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zh3qZ2FlwSI]YouTube - The Offspring-Bad Habit[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

elvis said:


> YouTube - Little Big Town - "Little White Church"




I like that group

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-XfthjK-bk]YouTube - Little Big Town - Boondocks[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZSrejwCMyk]YouTube - SEVEN BRIDGES ROAD[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5t7Cl6W-Ag&feature=related]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - In My Arms Instead[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQls53Piuj0]YouTube - Uncle kracker - Follow Me(Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

dont ask me why.....i have always like uncle kracker....poor boy....just needs to keep his hands to himself


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osZmEQljDs8]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Brain of J.[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

if that song aint about herion then i aint a white girl


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBZs_Py-1_0&ob=av2e]YouTube - Soundgarden - Rusty Cage[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-EiKPrAOHA]YouTube - Roy Orbison - Crying with k.d. lang[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HJ7w9MTCqs[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

Love the intro to this video. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vBGOrI6yBk&ob=av2e]YouTube - System Of A Down - Sugar[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

this is one of the saddest songs:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwmGWCJOxnw&ob=av2e]YouTube - Vince Gill - When I Call Your Name[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4]YouTube - The Eagles - Love Will Keep Us Alive[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MclSSoOBt3Q]YouTube - Saigon Kick - Love Is On The Way [HD][/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaEzT5MusFs]YouTube - Junior Brown - My Wife Thinks You're Dead (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QF08BPb5wqY]YouTube - Skid Row - I Remember You (HQ music video)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x19vy_9aFc]YouTube - Ringo Starr: You're 16 (You're Beautiful & you're mine)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzNOdall1To&feature=grec_index]YouTube - Vixen - Edge Of A Broken Heart (2nd version)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6P4Kv54DK9s]YouTube - Pearl Jam Yellow Ledbetter[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lln5i1N3J8g]YouTube - Temple of the Dog- Hungerstrike[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnW7Ak7wRQ8]YouTube - Varvara - Katyusha * ?????? * Katusha * Ka?u?a[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnPvRB_-p1c]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Cry Baby (HD Video)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVH-5v-BhHM&feature=related]YouTube - Buffalo Springfield - Mr. Soul[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZ8k6fVe25k]YouTube - Kenny Rogers & The First Edition - Just Dropped In[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VDTa7uXUp4]YouTube - Tom Waits - 16 shells from a Thirty-Ought Six[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL40Ak5QV6I&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Frampton Black Hole Sun[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rFYbMhcG8]YouTube - Peter Frampton Do You Feel Like We Do Midnight Special 1975 FULL[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hHfCMh-G-s&feature=related]YouTube - Dire Straits - Ride Across The River[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlPjxz4LGak]YouTube - Dire Straits - Money For Nothing (From "Live At Knebworth" DVD)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2PCBx6s9SY&feature=related]YouTube - Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing SYDNEY 1986 -- GREAT!!![/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G54lfxiid_w]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Takin' It To The Streets (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF6vl8mP2Ic&feature=related]YouTube - DOOBIE BROTHERS - DARK EYED CAJUN WOMAN(LIVE 1990)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ukr5oIUGGI&feature=related]YouTube - Long Train Running 1971[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOMI6ktIBFQ]YouTube - Incubus - Crowded Elevator (Better Audio Quality)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjtzdummdCA]YouTube - The Pogues-Love you till the end[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyrNJ0bfnHY]YouTube - Ayria - Disease[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkeC112fBQA]YouTube - Imperative Reaction - As We Fall - Collapse[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzrUqAtUcpU]YouTube - Ten years after - I'd love to change to world[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x6chChxzV0&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um4pnvJr07A&feature=related]YouTube - Badfinger - Day After Day - Pete Ham[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc1PHk9FhIk&feature=related]YouTube - sugarloaf - green eyed lady[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbeclIrDokA]YouTube - Traffic - Walking In The Wind[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UByYWMeY68&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON4KBqk3kak]YouTube - Johnnie Ray & The Four Lads - The Little White Cloud That Cried[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn3SE7kzxkE"]YouTube - My Kind Of Woman/My Kind Of Man[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJQYTdehtM4&feature=channel"]YouTube - Reba McEntire - Forever Love[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfEcDZn71bs]YouTube - Thirteen Senses - Into The Fire[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-W-a7ZLpFs]YouTube - Clarence Carter - Stroken[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlzY6cWpoMQ]YouTube - Smokey Robinson - Cruisin'[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgnxdQDgm_A]YouTube - Elvis Presley- Put Your Hand In The Hand[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeX5glgDULQ&feature=related]YouTube - Unkle Bob - Put a Record On[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ITSU8YmObM]YouTube - DAN FOGELBERG NETHERLANDS (HIGH DEFINITION)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

WAKE UP!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvFpBOe8eY&ob=av2n]YouTube - System Of A Down - Chop Suey![/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

And for everybody having a "my job sucks" day:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPrSVkTRb24]YouTube - Johnny Paycheck - You can take this job and shove it[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

I simply do not have those days anymore.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tZtJIL5va4]YouTube - Traffic - Light Up Or Leave Me Alone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic: Freedom Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBks7V3SzJo&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Jorma Kaukonen - Jack Casady - I See The Light[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaH-4MS6rgs&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Tuna - 4 Good shepherd[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMs9NudasVI]YouTube - Shotgun[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

More than 100 artists have recorded "Ghost Riders in the Sky" over the decades, but none could compare to Vaughn Monroe's original.  I have it on CD here at home but couldn't find a copy on line.  Did find this instrumental which is quite good and fully catches the spirit of the song:

[ame=http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=0teYC_hVaJM]YouTube - Ghost Riders In The Sky[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNkRcqjbSWU]YouTube - Mule Train - Frankie Laine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl8r9M4TYJE]YouTube - Tears For Fears - Everybody Wants To Rule The World![/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7-EaF9628M&feature=related]YouTube - Tears For Fears - Shout[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t15l2rE_RYw]YouTube - The Outlaws....Hurry Sundown...1977[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk&feature=related]YouTube - Green Grass and High Tides[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ptavYnUBM&feature=related]YouTube - Outlaws- There Goes Another Love Song[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wG6Cgmgn5U&p=2C4528CD6406B331&playnext=1&index=2]YouTube - Joe Cocker - With A Little Help From My Friends[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOz6Mt2t084&p=73D8EF886DF0D5BF&playnext=1&index=3]YouTube - Joe Cocker - Delta Lady (Mad Dogs & Englishmen, 1970)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBLLIftWqfQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles - Help / with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj1AesMfIf8&feature=related]YouTube - Beatles- Here Comes The Sun (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9SgDoypXcI&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles -Let It Be[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD3ovfZXO5Q&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles, in Hey Jude[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKHFUKZ-IXE&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles - I Want to Hold Your Hand[/ame]


----------



## CountofTuscany

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3Ufx7SmZ5E]YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra - Fire On High[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Hlw_9ldThs]YouTube - Paul McCartney - Fool On The Hill Live[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBX2dySWGew]YouTube - Wings - Band On The Run (Original Video)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q-O9O2KN2g&feature=related]YouTube - Jet Paul McCartney and Wings[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

We giggled a lot this evening at a whole string of karoke performances of this song.  And I mean every one of them was BAD.  REAL bad.  I'm guessing there have been few good karoke performances of this song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7UiV8WQ27U]YouTube - Friends in low places[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNa551dR6Rc]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Pigs[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkRcwqxLEuk]YouTube - Pink Floyd - San Tropez[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZBtPf7FOoM]YouTube - Queen - 'Killer Queen'[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsAaLNMtb1A&feature=related]YouTube - "That's The Way Of The World" -Earth, Wind & Fire[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfLEc09tTjI]YouTube - September by. Earth, Wind and Fire[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_1s2UFc_z8&feature=related]YouTube - The O'Jays - I Love Music (1975)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNSygqogpls&feature=related]YouTube - JEFFERSON STARSHIP - Runaway (Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKBttQmhDBw&feature=related]YouTube - Jefferson Starship - Miracles[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unnbZReh4_U"]YouTube - Duran Duran "Notorious"[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfauoJJ-60s&feature=channel]YouTube - 4TROOPS - For Freedom (Live From The Intrepid)[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05Vr9W6nxbc]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - You Had Me From Hello[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqp1U6RoQaw]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oRI1-PznQw]YouTube - INXS - Never Tear Us Apart[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIBhwWbviFw]YouTube - UFO - Love to Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASxaSpGJmic&feature=related]YouTube - Call Me the Breeze-Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut5jVrfRYrM&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Gimme Back my Bullets[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAWlXCxtjys&feature=related]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvOSSE1iskI]YouTube - Abandoned Pools - The Remedy @ Kilborn[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF53On_P7qI]YouTube - Seether - Gasoline[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JzaKLg9pIQ]YouTube - DevilWoman 0001[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAwyIad93-c]YouTube - Kind and Generous[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDXu61ZXgWE&NR=1]YouTube - Blind Faith - Well Alright[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWpERZAIy3E]YouTube - Geoffrey Oryema - Makambo[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN1J5sMv28Q]YouTube - Blind Faith ~ Can't Find My Way Home[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbRgSlIrJQ0]YouTube - Blind Faith - In The Presence of The Lord[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhraiPTORhI]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyN2KFattFE&feature=related]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - Edward, the Mad Shirt Grind[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENi04LAdmLY&feature=related]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - What About Me?[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAHODyEpm2w&feature=related]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - Fresh Air[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25wtj_ec9-E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu8DgxHYwRs]YouTube - Janis Joplin - 06 Down on Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q5iV__T-qY]YouTube - Christina Aguilera - Candyman {Special Video} [With Lyrics][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YxaaGgTQYM]YouTube - Evanescence - Bring Me To Life[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHZKPYQnsmc]YouTube - Halestorm - Familiar Taste of Poison [Official Video][/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN1PwbNYAE0]YouTube - ELO One summer dream[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcceU3qyVzA]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Tuesdays Gone-1976[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UabGi_jZRPM]YouTube - lindsey haun broken[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82G6UxbLH0Q&feature=related]YouTube - Kate Bush - Love & Anger[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_mztsP4F6w]YouTube - When Love And Hate Collide - Def Leppard Official Video and Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6vN9nadqtQ&feature=related]YouTube - Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Toccata[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq3YLhtuzTQ]YouTube - Van Morrison - Tupelo Honey[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

From all time favorite movie soundtracks. . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcSOT3Y_YWw]YouTube - Pirates of Carribean[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm1OJ0LAgt4]YouTube - From the Beginning by ELP[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byeSPOIffVE&feature=related]YouTube - Roundabout by Yes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgYuLsudaJQ&feature=related]YouTube - Steely Dan - Do It Again (original studio version)[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

Another from favorite movie soundtracks:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Cr4odojoSs]YouTube - Exodus[1960] Theme (Ernest Gold)[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

The Vegetables

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub6GTjY031Y]YouTube - Vegetable Art[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwXjnVICb3I]YouTube - Rush - limelight[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gymNRI66BBk&feature=related]YouTube - Rush tom sawyer[/ame]


----------



## iggy pop

Intense said:


> YouTube - Rush - limelight



Neil Peart rules


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OlEkOjmUXE&feature=related]YouTube - Moody Blues - gypsy (1970)[/ame]


----------



## iggy pop

Foxfyre said:


> Another from favorite movie soundtracks:
> 
> YouTube - Exodus[1960] Theme (Ernest Gold)


 Oh man. We had to sing that song at grammar school graduation.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBsdHoTdOmc&feature=related]YouTube - Moody Blues - Question[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_J-hmyAS6c]YouTube - I'm Just A Singer (In A Rock And Roll Band)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4]YouTube - Styx - Renegade[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wawp5NNKOi0&feature=related]YouTube - Atlanta Rhythm Section Homesick[/ame]


----------



## iggy pop

James Lebrie - vocals
Marco Sfogli - Guitar
Mike Mangini - Drums

Sweet!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DgDbhP8vSY]YouTube - James Labrie - Alone (Dream Theater)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxWOfJpPQuU&feature=related]YouTube - Clapton @ Crossroads 07 - Why Does Love Got To Be So Sad[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN5XevNGuus&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin -Going to California[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPYFWnzjIy0"]YouTube - Tom Petty - Saving Grace (Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvlJe1mwlw]YouTube - Something Good Coming (Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTAhZKP5wCY&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty - You Got Lucky[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if5VQ1t0g0Q&feature=related]YouTube - A face in the crowd - Tom petty[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aowSGxim_O8&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Mary Jane's Last Dance[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFnOfpIJL0M&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Refugee[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b-i0XknSnM]YouTube - Styx - Crystal Ball[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lWJXDG2i0A&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty - Free Fallin'[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgloaS4NGyM]YouTube - John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown Band - "On the Dark Side"[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

Here is a song that is so apropos for all political forums.  Pay close attention to the lyrics at near the end of the song.....

The greatest band in the world.   Pink Floyd

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QYzD04Hsdw]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Lost For Words (video pics)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOv7Xfql11I&feature=related]YouTube - Garden of Eden by John Cafferty and The Beaver Brown Band[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d45FLG6mpRU]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Time (The Dark Side of the Moon - 180 Gram Vinyl Recording by Numen)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_bvT-DGcWw&feature=related]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlY-JlE5ZCo]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Us And Them[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1PpTXtlnb0]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Hey, Tonight[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu2pVPWGYMQ&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Have You Ever Seen The Rain?[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIPan-rEQJA&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Who'll Stop The Rain[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ylSUsel3w]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMAGwMAXTpU]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project-Eye In The Sky[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN86d0CdgHQ&feature=related]YouTube - John Denver - Country Roads[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1U1YFWKP-U]YouTube - Blackfoot- Highway Song[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZvQmEt4xGQ&feature=related]YouTube - Outlaws- Green Grass & High Tides[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo]YouTube - Melissa- Allman brothers[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USVvxcaa4OA]YouTube - Jim Croce - New York's Not My Home[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGNxKnLmOH4&feature=related]YouTube - Cat Stevens - Moonshadow[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBgQezOF8kY]YouTube - The Chords - Sh-Boom[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Not the Top 40 version wtih Stevie singing back-up, but still a nice song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfX7HS1prJc]YouTube - MAGNET AND STEEL - Walter Egan[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfX7HS1prJc"][/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjGYt_GO6c0]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Has Anyone Ever Written Anything For You[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUlKtLG7rGY]YouTube - Nat King Cole -Walkin' My Baby Back Home[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U7NYsEKyM0]YouTube - Lionel Richie - How Long "City of Angels" (With Lyrcis)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ou7P0QX25IY]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have you ever seen the rain?[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kU3m7oWpBg&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Heard It Through the Grapevine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIjUY3pjN8E&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clJb4zx0o1o&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrj5Kxdzouc&feature=related]YouTube - CCR - Midnight Special[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_VfhKfCpDI]YouTube - The Doors - The Crystal Ship[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z6s2Ln58Xw&feature=related]YouTube - The Doors Love Street[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58ceB8U9N3w]YouTube - Soul Kitchen - The Doors[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roPldI_fN54]YouTube - Two sides of the coin - Kiss[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJYREFafQ9s]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - Carefree Highway (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJE_Sc1Wags]YouTube - Eurythmics Sweet Dreams[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSIGwAY2JBs]YouTube - The Vogues - Five O'clock World[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osTa-A-ts9g&feature=more_related]YouTube - George Thorogood - one bourbon, one scotch, one beer[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_o3IdhYIkEg]YouTube - Chris Rea "Working On It"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbM7AOi2eXM&feature=related]YouTube - Crosby, Stills & Nash - Just a Song Before I Go (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4FNqNTfc18&feature=related]YouTube - Crosby, Stills & Nash - Suite: Judy Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAEwbCJ0fA4]YouTube - Michael Franks Tiger in the Rain[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzbpMQ1UKpA]YouTube - Seelenzorn - Obsession[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyqqMjlOVMg]YouTube - rodney carrington-more of a man[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytyLSXtY28A]YouTube - God Module - Catalyst[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R20f-TPKjzc]YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra- Evil Woman[/ame]

Rest in Peace...



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_8GQpVXgRE&feature=related]YouTube - Delaney & Bonnie And Friends - Only You Know And I Know - with Duane Allman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th3ycKQV_4k&feature=related]YouTube - Layla - Derek and the Dominos[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijH9YluKG3U&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- Over the Hills And Far Away (STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK_ZCNucxmI&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- Rock And Roll (STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuLlwUaEyr0]YouTube - K.ATE BUSH RUNNING UP THAT HILL[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2erlljh0cg]YouTube - MUSTANG SALLY - CHRIS NORMAN[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKFuYykPSxI&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Brian Haner - Arizona[/ame]


----------



## CountofTuscany

tha malcontent said:


> YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra- Evil Woman
> 
> Rest in Peace...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



A member of this band was just killed by a hay bale.


----------



## CountofTuscany

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHnGWX0kYgc&p=EFC26A8FEB763AD6&playnext=1&index=6]YouTube - Live - I Alone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpzqQst-Sg8&ob=av3e]YouTube - George Thorogood And The Destroyers - I Drink Alone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4BOEf4Sy4s&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- Whole Lotta Love[/ame]


----------



## Meister

CountofTuscany said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra- Evil Woman
> 
> Rest in Peace...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A member of this band was just killed by a hay bale.
Click to expand...


Mike Edwards played the Cello for ELO


----------



## Ragnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipPmklBJ6Es&feature=related]YouTube - G. Love & Special Sauce - Kiss And Tell[/ame]


----------



## CountofTuscany

Meister said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra- Evil Woman
> 
> Rest in Peace...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A member of this band was just killed by a hay bale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mike Edwards played the Cello for ELO
Click to expand...


Thanks,  I only heard the story in passing and didn't hear who it was.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj0zGxDxXVM&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Song of the Wind[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La-9bHte8R8&feature=related]YouTube - She's Not There - Santana[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqycvOTtnFU&feature=related]YouTube - Blood Sweat & Tears - I Can't Quit Her[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVLOMAanlIU&feature=related]YouTube - Blues Image - Ride Captain Ride lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QF5dtePX5Jk&feature=related]YouTube - Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgYudFmmOl4&feature=PlayList&p=87210601714A9B37&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=1]YouTube - The Song Is Over - The Who[/ame]


----------



## Newby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u0P9kwfF4s&ob=av2n]YouTube - Third Day - Revelation[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Uc3ZrmhDN4&feature=related]YouTube - Sublime - What I Got[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzGnX-MbYE4&ob=av3e]YouTube - Depeche Mode - People Are People (Remastered Video)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U&ob=av2e]YouTube - Eminem - Love The Way You Lie ft. Rihanna[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk9-28HgxfE&ob=av2e]YouTube - G. Love & Special Sauce - Cold Beverage[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxxBopd2rE0]YouTube - Angel - Jack Johnson (legendado)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V_xRb0x9aw&ob=av2e]YouTube - Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood (HD)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ufn_pUVzZBg]YouTube - after the goldrush 1978[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVC2cszdTao&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Young Old Man live in '71[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5_5ik5ZM6M&feature=related]YouTube - DOWN BY THE RIVER Buddy Miles[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RmKBFND9SY&feature=related]YouTube - SLY & The Family Stone -- It's a Family Affair[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ahhmiuyko0&feature=related]YouTube - Sly & the Family Stone - Hot Fun in the Summertime[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzNEgcqWDG4&feature=related]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Summertime (Live Gröna Lund 1969)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRIbuIeTew4]YouTube - Gato Barbieri - Europa (composed by Carlos Santana)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-pfO4GbIEo&feature=related]YouTube - Gato Barbieri Straight Into The Sunrise[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21tfNrV2Yw0&feature=related]YouTube - Mystica[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUwfbtjNMHo]YouTube - War - City, Country, City[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd9VP966QnM]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - He Was My Brother[/ame]


He was my brother...
Five years older than I

he was my brother
23 years old the day he died

freedom rider
they cursed my brother to his face
go home outsider
this towns going to be your burying place

he was singing on his knees
an angry mob trailed him home
they shot my brother dead
because he hated what was wrong

he was my brother
tears can't bring him back to me
he - he was my brother
and he died so his brothers could be free


----------



## Cecilie1200

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clRtq00tE7M&feature=related]YouTube - LeeAnn Rimes Unchained Melody[/ame]

I go to a local karaoke bar to sing every Tuesday night, and this is one of my most popular numbers, so I'm practicing up a little.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXTnYCg8v8o]YouTube - The Byrds[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujnYHJxfiRw&feature=related]YouTube - The Byrds - He Was a Friend of Mine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNjzzDNIJWw&feature=related]YouTube - The Byrds - Ballad Of Easy Rider[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I love the song "he was my brother"...partly because I was too young to do anything when the events occurred, and because I so want to do something...and partly because I feel it says so much and that attempts to coopt those sentiments now for what seems to me to be shallow and partisan political agendas is so wrong.

I think it is a powerful song in it's simplicity.  I did not realize it, but it is dedicated to Andrew Goodman, and the two other men James Chaney and Michael Schwerner who were murderd in an attempt to spread freedom:  Andrew Goodman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

These are people who died for what they believed, and who died so that the every American citizen could enjoy the freedom guarenteed under our constitution.

That is incredibly powerful.


----------



## Coyote

Intense said:


> YouTube - The Byrds - Ballad Of Easy Rider



Damn..."must spread more rep"......you deserve it for this - one of my favorites...thanks Instense


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K0eknfuix8&feature=related]YouTube - Wednesday Morning 3 A.M.[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EBMo8xHGNs&feature=related]YouTube - Ides of March - Vehicle[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpYeqlvLAxQ]YouTube - Chicago Transit Authority - "Beginnings" [Studio Version][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcHlHk27noM&feature=related]YouTube - Chicago Transit Authority - "Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is?" [Studio Version][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72NMsRyD-6Q&feature=related]YouTube - Chicago Transit Authority - "I'm a Man" [Studio Version][/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5UY1t47TNY&NR=1]YouTube - Bleecker Street[/ame]

Fog's rollin' in off the East River bank
Like a shroud it covers Bleeker Street
Fills the alleys where men sleep
Hides the shepherd from the sheep

Voices leaking from a sad cafe
Smiling faces try to understand
I saw a shadow touch a shadow's hand
On Bleeker Street

A poet reads his crooked rhyme
Holy, holy is his sacrament
Thirty dollars pays your rent
On Bleeker Street

I head a church bell softly chime
In a melody sustainin'
It's a long road to Caanan
On Bleeker Street
Bleeker Street


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz8VQ8C-_3E&feature=related]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Richard Cory[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3DdcdSAJG4&feature=related]YouTube - Simon and Garfunkel The 59th Street Bridge Song Live in Canada[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_a46WJ1viA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYi7uEvEEmk]YouTube - Bill Withers - Lovely Day (Original Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaVXfHZv50Y&feature=related]YouTube - Bill Withers - Lean On Me[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWsq3prvKQ8&feature=related]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Kathy's Song[/ame]


I don't know why I spend my time

Writing songs I can't believe

With words that tear and strain to rhyme

And so you see I have come to doubt
All that I once held as true
I stand alone without beliefs
The only truth I know is you
And as I watch the drops of rain
Weave their weary paths and die
I know that I am like the rain
There but for the grace of you go I


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo&feature=related]YouTube - Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45PhxoPxeT4]YouTube - Lighthouse - One Fine Morning - 1971[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q0Eyw3l3XM]YouTube - Imagine Live - John Lennon - 72[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX3kuwVy1sE]YouTube - I Will Remember You Sarah McLachlan[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7llu2aQRSQ]YouTube - Billie Holiday "One for my Baby (and one more for the road)"[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsuSCwTdxOo]YouTube - Across The Universe Movie Viral Video Beatles Hubble Images[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3kFPBtc9BE]YouTube - In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al9WmowJ3bQ]YouTube - Peter Frampton - Show Me the Way[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmAa2SqkWro&feature=fvst]YouTube - Three Dog Night- Eli's Coming (vinyl)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxpcZrQQM-4]YouTube - Time Has Come Today Chambers Brothers (long version)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kke9kaV9sMU]YouTube - ISLEY BROTHERS - "SHOUT" [ New Video + Lyrics + Download ][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUE0r3fsWdg&feature=related]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Takin' It To The Streets (with McDonald piano diddy) - 1977[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuSM1qLclrQ]YouTube - It Keeps You Running-The Doobie Brothers[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYBNoFcvcWI]YouTube - Caveman - Invention of Music[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4vFcPnIHl0]YouTube - Dioxyde - Geist[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6giiYDlqRQs&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Water Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1khaG80Qgk]YouTube - Home - Have You Seen The Stars Tonite - Paul Kantner & Jefferson Starship[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBks7V3SzJo[/ame]


----------



## editec

Ah yes Chicago Transit Authority.

I remember that album so well.

That's back when CTA was actually a damned good band.


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTFF-BaT0MM]YouTube - Janis Joplin- Summertime (Cheap Thrills Recording Session)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjD4eWEUgMM&feature=related]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Cry Baby (live in toronto 1970)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klhK_4evO5c&feature=related]YouTube - Janis Joplin - A Woman Left Lonely[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIkOVe0MF1k&feature=related]YouTube - HUEY LEWIS & THE NEWS - Perfect World[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SH1eUI25Yqg]YouTube - Billy Squier - Don't Let Me Go[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-S90Uch2as&feature=related]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Sound Of Silence[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2iS8XctJKo]YouTube - Jim Croce - Operator[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ichO7gAeOGE&feature=related]YouTube - JIM CROCE- TIME IN A BOTTLE VINYL[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smamrmgbPf8&feature=related]YouTube - Bic Runga & Semisonic - Good Morning, Baby[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9SpX64g84U]YouTube - Tracy Chapman - If Not Now (Album Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

editec said:


> Ah yes Chicago Transit Authority.
> 
> I remember that album so well.
> 
> That's back when CTA was actually a damned good band.



The only two concerts I went to as a kid was Chicago Transit Authority and Three Dog Night. I really liked them back then, Elton John too.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR-A4QFHZBA]YouTube - We Didn't Start The Fire[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO2l7qtyyBw]YouTube - BILLY JOEL- " New York State of Mind "[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stmp3tgIKE8]YouTube - Mark-Almond : New York State of Mind - Return to The City[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-Y0SMitMpk&feature=related]YouTube - Find The Cost Of Freedom. Gilmour, Crosby , Nash[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbM7AOi2eXM&feature=related]YouTube - Crosby, Stills & Nash - Just a Song Before I Go (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWrHrRDQu7w]YouTube - Hurricane (Show) - Bob Dylan[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiDOkRJ1w20]YouTube - "Vahevala" Loggins and Messina[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]YouTube - Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UcQ5GcckQc]YouTube - Smile - Uncle Kracker (Lyrics In Description)[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

Great song but god awful video ..... made me smile though:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbIcfFD30Ms]YouTube - FREDDIE MERCURY: The Great Pretender[/ame]

Edit:  Here's the original which was #1 on the charts for seemed like months:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP8xff2X46A"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP8xff2X46A[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]wq-PSD5w11Y[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gDhR1R3S0s]YouTube - Allman Brothers / Stormy Monday[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQzab7sNCzs]YouTube - Angelspit- Skinny Little Bitch[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I&ob=av2e]YouTube - Lady Gaga - Bad Romance[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw]YouTube - Europe - The Final Countdown[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GdeU0ww4zY]YouTube - George Harrison Got My Mind Set On You (2009 Stereo Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Th0HT2i-T4]YouTube - Deftones - Simple man[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TxjxzdmFW4]YouTube - Eddie Vedder w/ The Doors - Roadhouse Blues (Los Angeles '93) HD[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Mw9F5zawRQ]YouTube - my liitle butter cup[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcbJre33c1U&feature=related]YouTube - Shake Hands With Beef - Primus [OFFICAL MUSIC VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lflhvkzOv5w]YouTube - Psyclon Nine - Hymn To The Angels' decent[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBQ2305fLeA&feature=related]YouTube - Primus - Jerry Was A Race Car Driver[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tq-UsaRchI]YouTube - Rush- Spirit Of The Radio[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-D1nd3Y7tI]YouTube - The Kovenant - Neon[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szhJzX0UgDM&feature=related]YouTube - B-52's Rock Lobster[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=attxxpjm22E]YouTube - The Kovenant - Acid Theatre[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWChhdIgT6Q]YouTube - Pantera - Planet Caravan (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrjwqXwyzNU]YouTube - The Knife - Live - Heartbeats[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy3fJ8Nmzyw]YouTube - Lita Ford - Close My eyes Forever[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XzRDyA-xvg]YouTube - XP8 Bleed and Shout[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9B5krCdmxA]YouTube - Sawyer Brown - The Race Is On[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hMrY8jysdg&feature=related]YouTube - Queen - I want to break free[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GBp1Nj8nHk]YouTube - Faderhead - Girly Show[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpmWIyjilQo]YouTube - Billy Idol - Eyes Without a Face[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

^^^^20k-  -20k^^^^​[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4-bUYU3BH8]YouTube - KMFDM - A Drug Against War[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoGNZZLTqMI]YouTube - Gary US. Bonds-New Orleans[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI&feature=related]YouTube - Bob Seger - Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ&feature=related]YouTube - Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUAacbCcouA&feature=related]YouTube - in the city joe walsh[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1ZUU8xi7qY&feature=related]YouTube - James Gang - Walk Away - Joe Walsh[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgGyX7WPxuQ&feature=channel]YouTube - Helmet "In The Meantime"[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CYwNWHZuT0&feature=channel]YouTube - Green Jello "Little Pig, Little Pig"[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Intense said:


> YouTube - Gary US. Bonds-New Orleans


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHs4d-LIGlY]YouTube - Assemblage 23 - Madman's Dream (Hurricane Katrina)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xb898sQtu8&ob=av3e]YouTube - Primus - Southbound Pachyderm[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

again sad story 4 a  band 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPXdaffq5bw]YouTube - Crack the Sky From the Greenhouse[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7B5jXYRy3Q]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Some Kind of Wonderful[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2omuoO_hIbQ]YouTube - Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody [ High Definition ][/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbM7AOi2eXM]YouTube - Crosby, Stills & Nash - Just a Song Before I Go (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQOmW_TVPxI]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Slow Dancin'[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUQZw3wfro&feature=related]YouTube - America Sister Golden Hair[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk-7n1hdK3M&feature=related]YouTube - America - I Need You[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0&feature=related]YouTube - Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft #1 Hit(1972)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-mBsC8LTBU&feature=related"]YouTube - More Than I Can Say[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSJuMHBWadA&feature=related]YouTube - fgfc820 - Democracy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YghtnM32lw0]YouTube - Metallica '" the day that never comes "[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkGZGPmOcFk]YouTube - Black Sabbath - Fairies Wear Boots[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhraiPTORhI&feature=related]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyN2KFattFE&feature=related]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - Edward, the Mad Shirt Grind[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NsJ84YV1oA]YouTube - Carlos Santana - Oye Como Va[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d64YVp5mKyY&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Conquistadore Rides Again[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0RBsZ-4Nlo]YouTube - Waiting ~ Santana[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZQYN4BaOUc&feature=related]YouTube - War - Gypsy Man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGqsOX4g99k&feature=related]YouTube - Slippin' Into Darkness[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSQAlfyaKyc&feature=related]YouTube - SUMMER (Original Full-Length Album Version) - War[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJrp6NBin7g]YouTube - WAR-ALL DAY MUSIC,LIVE 1972[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk"]YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Don Henley - Leather and Lace (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oq1MTRfiXMU]YouTube - Boogie Shoes[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IReb27tFqMg]YouTube - THE SEEDS -PUSHIN'TOO HARD[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItDSim_1KEg]YouTube - The Electric Prunes - I Had Too Much To Dream (Last Night) 1967[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZvFG8rlxYo]YouTube - The Buckinghams Don't You Care[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJMwxucTJyo]YouTube - The Five Americans - Western Union[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50b-Q-Z1bF0&feature=related]YouTube - Every Mother's Son - Come On Down To My Boat[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJgwj_eGD7k&feature=related]YouTube - Little Girl - Syndicate of Sound[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChPJo_UuF6M&feature=related]YouTube - its all over now baby blue - them[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXD1B2651X8&feature=related]YouTube - here comes the night....them............?[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7beP1eIeVNI&feature=related]YouTube - Smokie - Needles and Pins 1977[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvPIgZ0T01w&feature=related]YouTube - Mad Season River of Deceit[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKOngTfTMs0]YouTube - No Quarter[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGfbl7K2ucU]YouTube - Helplessly Hoping - Crosby, Stills & Nash[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

Michael Grimm's winning performance on America's Got Talent last night:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbRIRkaiWu8]YouTube - MICHAEL GRIMM WHEN A MAN LOVES A WOMAN FINAL PERFORMANCE AMERICAS GOT TALEMT[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF1iZH1F40s]YouTube - Requiem for a Tower[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqbcV39Sq1o]YouTube - Ben Harper "Morning Yearning"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dipFMJckZOM&feature=related]YouTube - Vincent (Starry Starry Night) Don McLean[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKvllT4I9w0&feature=related]YouTube - Free - Fire And Water[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR2V60yLIaw]YouTube - Free - All Right Now (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW3nPqPPBDw&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T43m6dcMk6U]YouTube - Rod Stewart & Jeff Beck - People Get Ready[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fginS6uhw-8&feature=related]YouTube - Curtis Mayfield - It's All Right[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PU1PEA8S6M&feature=related]YouTube - The Temptations - Beauty Is Only Skin Deep[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKuv5u55xzw&feature=related]YouTube - Mustang Sally-Wilson Pickett (Album Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJYUSdX-Rps&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Wonder and Ray Charles living for the city[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ahhmiuyko0&feature=related]YouTube - Sly & the Family Stone - Hot Fun in the Summertime[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z66wVo7uNw&feature=related]YouTube - Curtis Mayfield - Move On Up[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9KC7uhMY9s&feature=related]YouTube - Marvin Gaye "What's Going On / What's Happening Brother"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BA6fFGMjI&feature=related]YouTube - Marvin Gaye - Mercy, Mercy Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDckI2P_DPA&feature=related]YouTube - Inner City Blues (Make Me Wanna Holler)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7J1_hZ7iM]YouTube - Alison Krauss-The Lucky One[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ&ob=av2n]YouTube - Queen - 'Bohemian Rhapsody'[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRqjpuLFXek]YouTube - Cream - White Room (1968-11-26)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozpdBvB0hek&ob=av2e]YouTube - Big & Rich - 8th Of November (Video)[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

I'm posting from my iPhone so I can't provide the video, hell, I'd be surprised if one existed, but the that song just finished was Randy Newman's _Dayton Ohio, 1903_.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vzCYPJxoiE&feature=fvst]YouTube - TRAVIS TRITT - TELL ME I WAS A DREAMING[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUHFfR8hWcA]YouTube - Metallica - The Unforgiven[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kHYD7r_ccA&feature=fvst]YouTube - Rare Earth - Papa was a rolling stone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

hjmick said:


> I'm posting from my iPhone so I can'provide the video, hell, I'd be surprised if one existed, but the that just finished was Randy Newman's _Dayton Ohio, 1903_.



I could only find Cover artist's on that, but this came out of the wash. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91Eb3FiebTs&feature=related]YouTube - Randy Newman - Louisiana 1927[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60AChuvfzUo&feature=related]YouTube - Randy Newman - I Think It's Going To Rain Today[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phsq-1dEC5w]YouTube - Judy Collins - I Think It's Going To Rain Today[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp6rbMWcnVU]YouTube - Nina Simone - I think it's going to rain today[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]IhnUgAaea4M[/youtube]

So lick my butt and suck on my balls!


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Hvs9vrEFCQ]YouTube - Kevin Fowler - Penny for Your Thoughts[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE5XvbtWbFk]YouTube - Tracy Lawrence - Stars Over Texas[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0C6-N-jY50]YouTube - Dwight Yoakam - Ain't That Lonely Yet - Live 1993[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1ykMNtzMT8]YouTube - Chicago - If you leave me now - 1977 (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkWGwY5nq7A]YouTube - "Bless The Broken Road" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-6btmha_hs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJyJwbAa1i8]YouTube - Lonestar - amazed[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm2YyVZBL8U]YouTube - Wings/Paul McCartney - Maybe I'm Amazed (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWSTep55AKw]YouTube - The Beatles - And I Love Her with lyrics (HD)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBLLIftWqfQ]YouTube - The Beatles - Help / with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN3GbF9Bx6E]YouTube - The Mamas & The Papas: California Dreamin'[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2ak4fz9lRg]YouTube - The Everly Brothers All I Have To Do Is Dream Live![/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDIMY-B1lb0]YouTube - Brian Setzer - Pennsylvania 6-500 - Live![/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bng3agUOYiI[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaUmOo4dljc]YouTube - Tom Jones - If I Only Knew[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiIgADk2EJc&ob=av2n]YouTube - Chris LeDoux -This Cowboys hat[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyyNPB9iCAM]YouTube - The Front Porch Song - Robert Earl Keen Jr.[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWR7ILg75D4]YouTube - Chris LeDoux - Tougher Than The Rest[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fATOU-T5OKg]YouTube - Montgomery Gentry -- "She Couldn't Change Me" on Opry Live[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjSC8vpmAKQ]YouTube - Dwight Yoakam[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEopT99sIaw]YouTube - Mark Chesnutt - Old Country[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9CkLS3qFdE]YouTube - Kingston Trio - With You My Johnny[/ame]

THIS is and always was

LIFE

I was a 15 y.o. SLUT, to hear tell,

but you know what?

Sometimes love knows no bounds,

nor boundaries.

It's a sort of sad fact of life,

but feel free to sit in judgment of me for my fuck ups.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VKdwx5AB5k[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

Gunny said:


> YouTube - joe cocker and jennifer warnes up where we belong



_An Officer and a Gentleman_, 1982. Richard Gere, Deborah Winger, David Keith, and Lou Gossett Jr.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwXoRvL2dCE]YouTube - How A Cowgirl Says Goodbye LIVE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIj81BJJMQA]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Everywhere (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsUM7V6Ku_8]YouTube - Highwayman - Johnny Cash (the highwaymen)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjcdCfJlzMo&feature=related]YouTube - Ghost Rider ( Johnny Cash )[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dql_QbeQDos&feature=fvst]YouTube - Willie Nelson - Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnEtRUcKGwc]YouTube - Waylon Jennings - Are you sure Hank done it this way[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffHcGlF0xDw]YouTube - Merle Haggard - Mama Tried[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxzJAF1BxP4&feature=related]YouTube - Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard...Pancho and Lefty[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjENhIdDsic&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

From the composer live:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SjwO17gsqU]YouTube - Townes Van Zandt Pancho and Lefty[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn3JB51NH_M[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEBgRF1hkDA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzq5X-p2C0Y]YouTube - Patsy Cline "Crazy"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG-8uZg2uV0&feature=related]YouTube - Patsy Cline - I Fall To Pieces[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RICeErc0ni8&feature=related]YouTube - Patsy Cline - Walkin' After Midnight[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLQl5Raj-Ic]YouTube - Jim Reeves "Welcome To My World"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvW6_-TP5cs&feature=related]YouTube - I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry - Hank Williams Live Performance[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGb1gQht-eQ]YouTube - Gary Allan - Runaway[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTGKzWDakK8&a=GxdCwVVULXcEdVdowebS6iLiHat242Cg&list=ML]YouTube - Townes Van Zandt in Heartworn Highway[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TLLcvWeiKw]YouTube - Del Shannon Runaway[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44_rtJxPg0s]YouTube - The Eagles - Peaceful Easy Feeling[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdaE20CaQy0&feature=fvst]YouTube - Eagles-love will keep us alive live version[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ&ob=av2n]YouTube - Kansas - Dust In The Wind[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk]YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Don Henley - Leather and Lace (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTAhZKP5wCY]YouTube - Tom Petty - You Got Lucky[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVyjzXvTYzM]YouTube - Hungry Like The Wolf - Duran Duran (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=129kuDCQtHs&ob=av2n]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Dancing In The Dark[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7-EaF9628M&feature=related]YouTube - Tears For Fears - Shout[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkADj0TPrJA&ob=av2n]YouTube - Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuvtoyVi7vY&feature=related]YouTube - Phil Collins - Against All Odds (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbtO_Ayjw0M]YouTube - Kiss - Beth - Live[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wst1G9GZAP4]YouTube - The Beatles - The Long and Winding Road - Subtitulado en Esp[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Hvs9vrEFCQ]YouTube - Kevin Fowler - Penny for Your Thoughts[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z6fcd--354]YouTube - Tour of Duty - Paint it Black[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QP-SIW6iKY]YouTube - Enter Sandman - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhVLiHPUOIM]YouTube - Wild Horses - The Rolling Stones 1995[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2erlljh0cg]YouTube - MUSTANG SALLY - CHRIS NORMAN[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5NqLTQ-NAo]YouTube - Mark Chesnutt - She Never Got Me Over You[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QswkWmZPmbU]YouTube - Mark Chestnutt - Rollin' With The Flow[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5XyBfJUKwc]YouTube - Mark Chestnutt - She Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yom16zpOsa0]YouTube - I don't want to miss a thing mark chesnutt[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AKycxKtHLo&feature=related]YouTube - R.E.M - The one i love[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AChK4jBkxs0&feature=related]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band, Fire on the Mountain, music and lyrics only[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeWBD7zHG8o&feature=fvw]YouTube - Deathstars - Blitzkrieg[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYHXz7oBvog]YouTube - Vengeance - FGFC820[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD7EmJYIVpw]YouTube - Reaper - The Devil Is Female[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rKHeN69r_M&ob=av2e]YouTube - Poison - Talk Dirty To Me (2001 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCOrtJMQmVs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkIrZxN9pHk&ob=av2e]YouTube - Scorpions - Still Loving You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6652YIBzByk&ob=av2n]YouTube - Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar On Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BMwcO6_hyA&feature=related]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Always[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMD8hBsA-RI&ob=av2n]YouTube - Journey - Faithfully[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWdZEumNRmI&ob=av2n[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7VsoxT_FUY]YouTube - GEORGE THOROGOOD "Bad To The Bone"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Go6I2_PpBU]YouTube - LONGER THAN - Dan Fogelberg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5pUOVC50Y8&feature=related"]YouTube - Journey - Open Arms (Live)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cw1ng75KP0&feature=related]YouTube - Heart - Alone[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJyJwbAa1i8]YouTube - Lonestar - amazed[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6LqhYMj5nM&feature=related]YouTube - Tim McGraw feat Faith Hill - I Need You (HQ) Official[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIj81BJJMQA]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Everywhere (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wngb5Mq1SQY&ob=av2e]YouTube - Tracy Byrd - The Keeper Of The Stars[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU]YouTube - Bobby McFerrin - Don't Worry Be Happy[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPUmE-tne5U&feature=channel]YouTube - Katrina & The Waves - Walking On Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWP-AsG5DRk]YouTube - The Bangles Walk Like An Egyptian[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu3r7ZVblz8]YouTube - Deep purple-space truckin[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivFYVAntpw0]YouTube - Skid Row - I Remember You[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGRysccPOys&feature=related]YouTube - Warrant - Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy3fJ8Nmzyw&feature=related]YouTube - Lita Ford - Close My eyes Forever[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GZlJr1c48k&feature=related]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Mama I'm Coming Home[/ame]


----------



## eots

Jeremy said:


> YouTube - Warrant - Heaven



Why am I not surprised


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tq-UsaRchI]YouTube - Rush- Spirit Of The Radio[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNZru4JG_Uo&feature=related]YouTube - Rush - Tom Sawyer[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDRPtg0kmJU&feature=related]YouTube - Rush - Closer To The Heart[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h59mDlBSt7o&feature=related]YouTube - Rush - Working Man[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrIiLvg58SY&ob=av2e]YouTube - Extreme - More Than Words[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbhsYC4gKy4]YouTube - Pearl Jam Alive[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yimVYOPvCY]YouTube - Pearl Jam Black HD Live MTV Unplugged 1992[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8cVYg7RNx4]YouTube - Mad TV - Honey Dipper Dan[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

no1tovote4 said:


> *Pink Floyd - Not Now John*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPtfsk4ETjM]YouTube - Jessica Simpson - These Boots Are Made For Walkin'[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbyAZQ45uww&feature=related]YouTube - Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCdGqed6Ajg]YouTube - The Grass Roots-Midnight confessions[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIbaISxK8QY&NR=1]YouTube - VANITY FARE HITCHIN A RIDE[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5CWKxKMcLA]YouTube - Sixpence None The Richer - Kiss Me[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH83ciPvf2w]YouTube - BELOVED ENEMY - Drowning[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI5ho1tS0tE]YouTube - Pzychobitch - Electrolicious[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFK7tNct-1U]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Sweet Soul Music - MSG, NYC 11-08-09[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA]YouTube - John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYxVeoaZ58g&feature=related]YouTube - NYC Song - John Cafferty & the Beaver Brown Band- (Eddie and the Cruisers)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GWY0ahBM8c]YouTube - Dire Straits - Tunnel of love [Sydney -86 ~ High Quality][/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxfjSnMN88U]YouTube - Dire Straits - Romeo and Juliet HD[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2G-tcd4V_0&feature=related]YouTube - Prayer - Mankind is Obsolete (Rise)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM&ob=av3e]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - Anything But Mine[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsezr0qiFIc]YouTube - Todd Rundgren - Hello Its Me[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpkitLUbeEg]YouTube - Heart - Barracuda (1977)[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tthIHXUsPs]YouTube - As She's Walking Away[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykU8iSKkJR0&feature=related]YouTube - The Bee Gees- 'To Love Somebody'[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79fpsrujc7Q]YouTube - BEE GEES ~Rest Your Love On Me ~[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hntXAO_Rq7c]YouTube - Dixie Chicks - Cowboy Take Me Away[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycze0tiMAPw]YouTube - Collin Raye song Love,Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho]YouTube - Johnny Cash - 'Hurt"[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Johnny Cash - 'Hurt"



Awesome song.

Stamp of approval


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPc-o-4Nsbk&ob=av2e]YouTube - Nickelback - Savin' Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY]YouTube - Jackson Browne - The Load Out / Stay - Live 1978[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Jackson Browne - The Load Out / Stay - Live 1978


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmf2jiyYKqQ]YouTube - FIRE LAKE BOB SEGER[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo]YouTube - Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3J5-ejuQ6Q&feature=related]YouTube - Nickelback - Too Bad [Official Video HQ][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me7GYlaliRE]YouTube - Kelly Clarkson - Sober[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPC2Fp7IT7o[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCKN7XqSQw8]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Couldn't have said it better[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS8v4XPz3LU]YouTube - JFB - Duck Jam [HD][/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSmJOvLrVig]YouTube - Dramatics - What You See Is What You Get (Watts, L.A. 1972)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teOM9y-dV7s]YouTube - Me And Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul (1972)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXGa__ECvnM&feature=related]YouTube - Everybody Plays The Fool - The Main Ingredient (1972)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7-EaF9628M&feature=related]YouTube - Tears For Fears - Shout[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtx3ezwDyO0&feature=related]YouTube - Tears For Fears - Everybody Wants To Rule The World[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puKNXB97mSM&feature=related]YouTube - I've Seen All Good People (Your Move) Studio Version by Yes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byeSPOIffVE&feature=related]YouTube - Roundabout by Yes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VoZ01FS5DY]YouTube - Wild Mountain Honey[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1f7eZ8cHpM&feature=related]YouTube - Steve Miller Band-Fly Like An Eagle[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkycopPasVg&feature=PlayList&p=1D845FED41317B1D&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Robert Palmer - Every Kind of People[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4Ij0sU-p4M&p=1D845FED41317B1D&index=2&playnext=2]YouTube - The O'Jays - Love Train (Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbM7AOi2eXM]YouTube - Crosby, Stills & Nash - Just a Song Before I Go (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-S90Uch2as]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Sound Of Silence[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuihEWySYhs]YouTube - steve miller b& - You Send Me - Fly Like An Eagle (30th Anni[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

Check this one out...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHBVnMf2t7w]YouTube - The Axis of Awesome 4 Chords[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYOE_b4aYD0&feature=related"]YouTube - HIGHLANDER-WHO WANTS TO LIVE FOREVER[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cquTQMw4O2w&feature=related]YouTube - Reactor - Feeling the love[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

I recommend that you listen to this all the way to the end.  If you do, you'll see why.  It is pretty amazing:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us-TVg40ExM]YouTube - Stand By Me | Playing For Change | Song Around the World[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0]YouTube - Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwW2a0t1xBc&feature=related]YouTube - Toto - House of the rising sun[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwqMKf7r7Xg&feature=related]YouTube - Golden Earring - Radar Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f1cwycSWq0&feature=related]YouTube - AC DC Thunderstruck[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEUEgQO_gcI&feature=related"]YouTube - Grendel - The Judged Ones[/ame]



  nucleotides, the sequence breaks
amino acid primes, a terror so great
dead cells, tagged stream
convicted bodies with a suicide gene

rage born of scorn
mother to daughter - and father to son

crossfire, blood runs
our fate is sealing
in the striving of the judged ones

with the fourth division
spreading violent ground
now both cain and abel
while the lambs are drowned
with seven seals
and eleven sons
we're baring the burden
we're the dying - we're the judged ones

lethal vex, the code is breaking
fight for survival in this virulent siege
dead cells, tagged stream
convicted bodies with a suicide gene

rage born of scorn
mother to daughter - and father to son

crossfire, blood runs
our fate is sealing
in the striving of the judged ones.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNXlX6vTI1Q]YouTube - FGFC820 - Society[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkMFLUXTEwM]YouTube - I Think We`re Alone Now - Tommy James & The Shondells[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1CXZ7s_z2s]YouTube - Take My Hand - Simple Plan (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X60KwLs5Qpc]YouTube - Simple Plan~ Perfect [[*Official Video*]] best ever!!!![/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKe8HTPTlFQ]YouTube - Kings of Leon - Closer[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMrdkb_Bzl8]YouTube - Emilie Autumn & ASP - Liar (Manic Depressive Mix)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewHpCVxUfmE&feature=related]YouTube - Bloodrock - 'Double Cross' circa 1970[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1K8t3BtNaw]YouTube - Sad Kermit - Creep (Radiohead)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7A2acBVENA]YouTube - Midnight Rider-The Allman Bros. Band[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcERe5pd8yI&feature=related]YouTube - Hurt - Sad Kermit[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo]YouTube - Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Jeremy said:


> YouTube - Hurt - Sad Kermit



I'm taking my rep from the other thread back.


----------



## Jeremy

Gunny said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Hurt - Sad Kermit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking my rep from the other thread back.
Click to expand...


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Hurt - Sad Kermit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking my rep from the other thread back.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHzj67NUcNc]YouTube - Peter Cetera- Glory of love- Karate Kid II[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfM6nRVBvGs]YouTube - Allman Brothers - Jessica[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo&feature=related"]YouTube - Melissa- Allman brothers[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTaWayUE5XA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcrEqIpi6sg]YouTube - Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now (Live, 1970)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKXFMdyfFgk&feature=fvst]YouTube - Old Crow Medicine Show ~ Wagon Wheel (better res) full vid.[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErvgV4P6Fzc&ob=av2e]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Patience[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AjaVyyveig&feature=related]YouTube - Buffy Sainte Marie - "The Big Ones Get Away"[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iYpboTjtoQ]YouTube - Dr. Hook-Baby Makes Her Blue Jeans Talk[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUfY--uSvRQ&feature=related]YouTube - Buffy Sainte Marie - "Emma Lee"[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPrixYOTNHw]YouTube - Dr. Hook - Sylvia's Mother[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN1J5sMv28Q]YouTube - Blind Faith ~ Can't Find My Way Home[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwqwAy85CgY]YouTube - Richard Cory - Simon & Garfunkel[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdT9sPP4e3c&feature=related]YouTube - Dr. Hook - Sharing the night together[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZpJfCOgvxM]YouTube - Zombina and the Skeletones - Evil Science[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-HSkedaNcg&feature=related]YouTube - The Priscillas - All My Friends Are Zombies[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

Hair bands from old USSR! 

Rock and roll helped kill the commie way... look it up. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fmVkWdiVfM]YouTube - Gorky Park - Bang[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNAhqplRj3A]YouTube - The Kovenant - New World Order[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

"If you play one of these backwards...you eventually get sober, and then you get your car, your dog and your wife back."  Christopher Hitchens, in  My Red-State Odyssey, on self pitying wails from Country Music singers.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYiWgsmxOTo]YouTube - Kenny Chesney- She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy[/ame]


10 Worst Country Songs of All Time | Made Manual


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D1Zl3BbLCY&feature=related]YouTube - Good Morning - John Legend[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7QtuPIwYSc]YouTube - WHEATUS LYRIC TEENAGE DIRTBAG[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osKOFOchc-A]YouTube - Wheatus - teenage dirtbag Uncensored Version[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

midcan5 said:


> "If you play one of these backwards...you eventually get sober, and then you get your car, your dog and your wife back."  Christopher Hitchens, in  My Red-State Odyssey, on self pitying wails from Country Music singers.
> 
> YouTube - Kenny Chesney- She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy
> 
> 
> 10 Worst Country Songs of All Time | Made Manual



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEj4_iN1tiw]YouTube - Backwards - Rascal Flatts[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afF3XHW7mZ4]YouTube - Romeo[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCqsG1t7RoU&ob=av2e]YouTube - Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ylSUsel3w&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJe5sMBpnNY]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival-Suzie Q[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmf2jiyYKqQ&feature=related]YouTube - FIRE LAKE BOB SEGER[/ame]


----------



## Meister

How 'bout some early stuff?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94sJYhfoPC0]YouTube - Raining In My Heart - Buddy Holly[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0Y_XRiJsCI&feature=related]YouTube - Don Mclean American Pie 1972[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Tyg5SJDpiQ]YouTube - Johnny Winter - Be Careful With A Fool[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIyO15ZN7T8&feature=related]YouTube - James Taylor Handy Man[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kqGcBIkM4I&feature=related]YouTube - The rolling stones - Get off of My cloud[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T35WXFOmwI]YouTube - James Taylor - Fire and Rain (Beacon Theatre)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoevtZiVR4k&feature=related]YouTube - James Taylor - Something In The Way She Moves (with lyrics!)[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

a personal fav..



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu_DCV84TiU&feature=related]YouTube - Steely Dan live plays "FM"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ITSU8YmObM]YouTube - DAN FOGELBERG NETHERLANDS (HIGH DEFINITION)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRFlqsRn_H8[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI4D1QOLGuM&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDNARPuZ-6E[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jF4bxaoGxBE&feature=rec-LGOUT-exp_stronger_r2-2r-16-HM[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5pRLZkJdP8]YouTube - LAIBACH / OPUS DEI / LIFE IS LIFE[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXq81-cGJr4&feature=grec_browse]YouTube - Todd Rundgren - I Saw the Light[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV1v6FmB4P0&feature=related]YouTube - Styx - Blue Collar Man[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8rnFKo4PAE&feature=related]YouTube - Sweet Home Alabama-lynyrd skynyrd (lyrics in description)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lYdD9DdLNY]YouTube - Jim Stafford & Dolly Parton Sing Spiders & Snakes Branson[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR4if4ble1A]YouTube - Styx - Lady[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJyJwbAa1i8]YouTube - Lonestar - amazed[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ4NAZPi2js]YouTube - Rod Stewart - Cover Song - Have I Told You Lately - released June 1993[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltRwmgYEUr8


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQcQnDFhjxo&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Heart - Never[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alvEUFJtMw8]YouTube - Betcha By Golly Wow- Stylistics[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQOmW_TVPxI]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Slow Dancin'[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Time to wake up! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idmeOEHESp0]YouTube - Kings Of Leon- "Crawl"[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etr7UtnUflM]YouTube - Darius Rucker - Alright[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTpdnXHTkJk&feature=fvst]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Sunrise Dance with the Devil[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUcBrcnPV9I&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Tuna: 105 Trial By Fire[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC4vEEE0lcU]YouTube - Shinedown - What a Shame - Lyrics in description[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb6a_iJ0qxU]YouTube - Hand Me Down Matchbox Twenty[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1dSYXFoNBM&feature=related]YouTube - Pages - 3 Doors Down[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGSZn5ll5q4&feature=related]YouTube - THE GOO GOO DOLLS - IRIS (ACUSTICO)[/ame]

And I don't want the world to see me
Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ui_Q4qBDJY&ob=av2e]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - Loser[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c27gZr00mc]YouTube - 3 Doors Down | 04 of 13 | Fathers Son - Live from Texas[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EIoR5ws4nI]YouTube - Jay Shelton at The BoDeans in the park in San Jose - SHE'S LOOKIN' FOR ME SOMEWHERE[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93SgahZyqSg&feature=related]YouTube - BoDeans - Still the Night[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIm3EspcZS0]YouTube - 3 doors down - it's the only one you've got[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tRqf1oLX4w]YouTube - Life is a Lemon and I want my Money back[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPIPhmMybQg]YouTube - April Come She Will (HQ Audio) - Simon & Garfunkel[/ame]

August, die she must,
The autumn winds blow chilly and cold;
September I´ll remember.
A love once new has now grown old.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KODZtjOIPg]YouTube - THOSE WERE THE DAYS MARY HOPKIN[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCOLL8ZRddk]YouTube - kevin fowler a hard man to love with lyrics on screen[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I wanna go home 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Hvs9vrEFCQ]YouTube - Kevin Fowler - Penny for Your Thoughts[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1cv2IjKkic&feature=related]YouTube - Otep - Smash The Control Machine[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk&feature=related"]YouTube - Steve Earle - Copperhead Road[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gP7TSF7pwpM]YouTube - Solidarity Forever / CPRF[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZNvQMJ7N0s]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Songbird (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPg63uxYwN0&feature=channel]YouTube - Billy Talent - Fallen Leaves (Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvlJe1mwlw]YouTube - Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers - "Something Good Coming" [Official Video][/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN2FrUUq-zI&feature=related]YouTube - Rise Against - Ready To Fall[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-IXJLgRnvs]YouTube - Orleans - Dance With Me[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zSRcFxZVAA]YouTube - Tanz Mit Laibach[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4_ghOG9JQM]YouTube - John Lennon stand by me[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbL0PmNuJuQ]YouTube - Sammy Hagar-This Planets On Fire/Plain Jane.[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsBe1B8jvSY]YouTube - Something - The Beatles[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

elvis said:


> YouTube - John Lennon stand by me


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1uNjmxJQUo]YouTube - The Pussycat Dolls - Stickwitu ft. Avant[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U05cmlY7E78]YouTube - Thin Lizzy - Running Back[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE_9I3awuu0]YouTube - Black Water - The Doobie Brothers[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZywxsJtkw3A]YouTube - Castles Made of Sand- Jimi Hendrix[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GPzXUROj0U]YouTube - Canned Heat - Shake and Boogie[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQ5NnSqyE_g]YouTube - Gil Scott-Heron (the revolution will not be televised)[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xG-KGEJaXWs]YouTube - BT - Somnambulist (Simply Being Loved) HQ[/ame]

It's like Pop/Trance/Dance with a FAB melody and KICK ASS lyrics!

Trance/Dance is the PERFECT background music, to me ~

it's movin' and groovin'

without the distraction.

I'm floating _just_ below Heaven!


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-l00O2Wths]YouTube - Angelzoom - Fairyland (Blutengel Club Mix)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GywKPvIaCj8&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Flame Sky[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHhKnc0XZrs]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band with Duane - Whipping Post - Fillmore East - 09/23/1970 (Part 1)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1ZUU8xi7qY&feature=related]YouTube - James Gang - Walk Away - Joe Walsh[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN1J5sMv28Q&feature=related]YouTube - Blind Faith ~ Can't Find My Way Home[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DChW7LtosY&feature=related]YouTube - Grateful Dead & Etta James - Hard To Handle 12-31-1982[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuRDMu87tl0]YouTube - Dr John--right place,wrong time.----ORIGINAL[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcUfE2roW5M&feature=related]YouTube - Frank Zappa - Penguin In Bondage, The Roxy 1973[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bxE3W1RTz8]YouTube - " Strong Enough " [ High Quality ] Sheryl Crow[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu2pVPWGYMQ]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Have You Ever Seen The Rain?[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B60wh5C4IhI]YouTube - Frank Zappa LIVE The San Clemente Magnetic Deviation ( Dickies Such An Asshole )[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R6nmKjcSeU]YouTube - I Put A Spell On You - Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

Bruce at his best always has shades of Dylan...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHsJVYXXHbA&feature=related]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Thunder Road Acoustic[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ichO7gAeOGE]YouTube - JIM CROCE- TIME IN A BOTTLE VINYL[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KQrxK8WD9k]YouTube - Burl Ives - Big Rock Candy Mountain[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu_rItLPTXc]YouTube - Peter, Paul and Mary -Puff The Magic Dragon[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw]YouTube - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XSvsFgvWr0]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Jokerman[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZgBhyU4IvQ]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Not Dark Yet[/ame]

Best sad song ever.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR_BIXrvL4M&p=4000330F7F0E3911&playnext=1&index=9]YouTube - James Taylor - Fire And Rain[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15Qqnl3_QrU&p=4000330F7F0E3911&playnext=1&index=6]YouTube - James Taylor - Up On The Roof[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xkc-en0_LGY&ob=av2e]YouTube - Sheryl Crow - Leaving Las Vegas[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHROHJlU_Ng]YouTube - Katy Perry sings "Hot N Cold" with Elmo on Sesame Street![/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

*Alice in Chains : Jar of Flies*

on repeat at my desk...


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfVaM_jr3UY]YouTube - Velvet Acid Christ - "Pretty Toy"[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

jeremy said:


> *alice in chains : Jar of flies*
> 
> on repeat at my desk...




best fucking album!​


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjo8RDpsaKc]YouTube - Alice Cooper ~ Poison (with lyrics) AWESOME VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNGNLo8K6Fk]YouTube - Kiss - I was made for loving you[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

froggy said:


> YouTube - Kiss - I was made for loving you


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXB7G3c0Hnc]YouTube - Kiss - Lick it Up[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1dlWmrRstc]YouTube - Sesame Street: Paul Simon Sings Me & Julio[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqtX4qZBdRs]YouTube - Paul Simon - Me & Julio Down by the Schoolyard[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiTac31gr2A&feature=related]YouTube - PAUL SIMON - BOOKENDS/HOMEWARD BOUND - LIVE IN PARIS 2000[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGvp55M5f90]YouTube - Team Death - All Your Lies OFFICIAL Video[/ame]


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ9jrBg4Lwc&feature=related]YouTube - Edgar Cruz - Bohemian Rhapsody (classical guitar)[/ame]


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6RF4NYEXBQ&a=GxdCwVVULXdhYDSvTC_vilS2TmpvEEja&list=ML&playnext=1]YouTube - Stanley Clarke "Lisa"[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_uh8XjgLTE]YouTube - Damn Yankees - High Enough (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EXh2ZJ9VVY]YouTube - Bad Company - If You Needed Somebody (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1W6-ErrHls]YouTube - Nelson - (Can't Live Without Your) Love And Affection[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loWXMtjUZWM]YouTube - I Want to know what love is - Foreigner[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gondjza0sUs]YouTube - THE POLICE - WRAPPED AROUND YOUR FINGER[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e3Wu8lP0WE]YouTube - Roy Orbison - You Got It (Music video)[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y0Ou6z7rFM]YouTube - Wiz Khalifa - Damn It Feels Good To Be A Taylor (official video)[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QJIIvDV02A]YouTube - Wiz Khalifa - Smokin Good[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

I think everyone here is gonna at least gonna like the beat. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0G4k_dsHCw&feature=related]YouTube - Wiz Khalifa - We're Done [HQ / HD][/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXlwLGs6jJQ]YouTube - Trouble[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaIpdMZN3E0]YouTube - Smile by Uncle Kracker - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8itvQSruCE]YouTube - Uncle Kracker - Drift Away[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UITLoH41xRw]YouTube - Uncle Kracker - In A Little While (video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3tL5U98JgI]YouTube - Uncle Kracker- Memphis Soul Song at Sun Studio[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcALzVnknC4]YouTube - Snow Patrol - Just Say Yes [LYRICS][/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkOg6wuxk9o]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - Your Arms Feel Like Home[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3n9HtxzuBI]YouTube - She Won't Be Lonely Long - Clay Walker[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFq1eT9tMJ4]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - When I'm Gone[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7EwQLX3q8Q]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band This is goodbye cover[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiUjLQOZaEI]YouTube - Cry- Def Leppard[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Country Medley

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUkO44u9oWM]YouTube - Tracy Byrd & Mark Chesnutt - Texas medley[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpPdLb69-qk]YouTube - Atlanta Rhythm Section - So Into You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf3H-JbYnw8]YouTube - Love don't lie- Def Leppard[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXb29P0rrlA]YouTube - Mark Chesnutt - Old flames have new names[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgi5xdftOIA]YouTube - Cinderella - Shelter Me[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2psIiVw9Zog]YouTube - Uncle Kracker - Follow me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM7NQQ0Lfu4]YouTube - Carrie Underwood - Cowboy Casanova[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I]YouTube - Lady Gaga - Bad Romance[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YxaaGgTQYM]YouTube - Evanescence - Bring Me To Life[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THdOWdzzNJI]YouTube - Big & Rich - Between Raising Hell And Amazing Grace (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

Around the World, by Daft Punk. This video is so random, but I love it.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=339ixMtHrVk"]YouTube - charleston style[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izYIO9VtjUs]YouTube - Call Me When You're Sober - Evanescence[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyv-Q3cIhvs&feature=fvst]YouTube - Peter Frampton - Breaking All The Rules[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N43Cm6ra0hY&feature=related]YouTube - Which Side Are You On -- Pete Seeger[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqSqe3FOw5k]YouTube - Don Henley-New York Minute (Lyrics On Screen)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKaQzQAlNn4]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Mama told me not to come 1970[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INcflt9zdwc]YouTube - Ronnie Milsap - Lost in the Fifties tonight[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3re_xqu4ycQ]YouTube - Any Day Now - Ronnie Milsap[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrcPQSTYs4A]YouTube - The Garden of Allah - Don Henley[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CepBNrpCw4]YouTube - First Wives Club[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxdmw4tJJ1Y]YouTube - Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane (PCM Version)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg59q4puhmg]YouTube - Avril Lavigne - Girlfriend[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5JJy8Z4dNM]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Let Me Hear You Scream[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

Gone but not forgotten. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9descyTu8rc]YouTube - Westlife I'll See You Again 13 of 13[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dybRBPX4njo]YouTube - Gangster of Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHQx_yCk1Vg]YouTube - Savatage - All That I Bleed (video tradução)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUM3aT05svI]YouTube - 10 Believe [-] Trans-Siberian Orchestra Disc2.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9SJVzKfY4A]YouTube - 11 Dreams We Conceive Trans-Siberian Orchestra Disc1.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5IVuN1N6-Y]YouTube - Love the One You're With[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVbtj037uG0]YouTube - Wish I Were The Rain[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAdaQhitdKg]YouTube - Don't You Forget About Me - Simple Minds (1985) / Music Video[/ame]

25 years...



peace...


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ob5dN_-f7o]YouTube - Angels or Devils - Dishwalla[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc1PHk9FhIk]YouTube - sugarloaf - green eyed lady[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF20s24sCf8]YouTube - The Hollies - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother (1969)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohXsdbF-7jc&feature=related]YouTube - Universal Soldier[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNCmaX2ZCig]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Subterranean Homesick Blues[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gDhR1R3S0s]YouTube - Allman Brothers / Stormy Monday[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5jrJgkX4F8]YouTube - David Gray - I Think It's Going To Rain Today[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_Lef4KfbJU&feature=related]YouTube - joe cocker - I Think It's Gonna Rain Today - Gold[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3MKMF-qIZk]YouTube - the pogues - rainy night in soho[/ame]

For Jillian.


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LFpgDUybPg]YouTube - benny hill theme[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I&ob=av2e]YouTube - OFFICIAL Somewhere over the Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwo?ole[/ame]

no joke. just heared about this guys story. pretty cool.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qh-8ZMoLeY]YouTube - The Temptations (Ball Of Confusion)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U]YouTube - Dave Mason / Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tZtJIL5va4]YouTube - Traffic - Light Up Or Leave Me Alone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Zp3LPRzuXo]YouTube - The Police - Dont Stand So Close To Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUszp9QFmq4]YouTube - What About Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMytgT8n2SM&feature=related]YouTube - CHEROKEE NATION[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qd08FyXY3E]YouTube - Indian Sunset - Elton John (Madman Across the Water 5 of 9)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x6chChxzV0]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj1uElADZw&feature=related]YouTube - Grand funk railroad - Footstompin' Music[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZEcNpcTwUM]YouTube - LESLIE WEST Of MOUNTAIN - Mississippi Queen[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=236Lquwq22A&feature=related]YouTube - Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfzv3bf9-OY]YouTube - Deep Purple - Burn[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwqMKf7r7Xg]YouTube - Golden Earring - Radar Love[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

the other evening I am engaging in the all American pastime of channel surfing, something akin to Stumbleupon lol, when what do I see on free movies but 'Boxing Helena,' a bizarre movie that I would never give the plot away even though it is done poorly for the most part. The song below played during a sex scene and when I looked it up on youtube laughed that someone commented that it would make a great .... I'll let your imagination finish....



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEh2N5hmPVM]YouTube - Enigma- Sadeness[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDNZj3dXcFM]YouTube - Hole-Awful[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRV-ofeP-TI]YouTube - Paper planes[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_srFu5slZU]YouTube - Thunderclap Newman - Something in the Air[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXrcINvsREU]YouTube - Allman Brothers - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed - 1970[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UByYWMeY68&feature=related]YouTube - The Allman Brothers: Dreams (live '70)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k1JyRLiDgE&feature=related]YouTube - TRAFFIC - Glad[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic: Freedom Rider[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtqGoHouoE0]YouTube - Ladytron - Destroy Everything You Touch[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHMynl9QX7g&feature=related]YouTube - Ladytron - Runaway[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ]YouTube - KORPIKLAANI - Vodka[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdLqrp12OvA&feature=related]YouTube - Pee-Wee's Bicycle[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-LLCpM27WE&feature=related]YouTube - Jambi[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE_5dPhXLA8]YouTube - My Hair Had a Party Last Night[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSUQgfyplIY]YouTube - Proper Cup of Coffee[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCRLeQfl6II&feature=related]YouTube - family guy playhouse[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]YouTube - Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh5JV1r8NdA]YouTube - Kenny Loggins Whenever I Call You Friend Live 1991[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRu-eAdZ050]YouTube - Kenny Loggins Celebrate Me Home Live 1991[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMkFjYRWM4M]YouTube - Angie - The Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjCw3-YTffo]YouTube - The Band, The Weight[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6QxPkXzEQ4&feature=related]YouTube - The Band, Stage Fright[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxG4OUmg2Fs&feature=related]YouTube - Gotta Get Away (EP) - The Blues Magoos[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHgOtg3QVtk]YouTube - Larry Raspberry and The Highsteppers "Dixie Diner" (1975).mp4[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBZynB3TMkc&feature=related]YouTube - Dr.John with The Band?" Such a Night "?1976[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96gwo2u9veM]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Maggie's Farm[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nomiRFkEd64]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix Like A Rolling Stone HQ[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSVqPBLgs7g[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3MXiTeH_Pg]YouTube - Whitesnake - Here I Go Again[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrCvLOpLKQ8&feature=related]YouTube - EARLY Led Zeppelin Communication Breakdown[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1Q7cP3ij5g]YouTube - Signs[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEw0s-ZJlgk]YouTube - Bitch Brigade - Bubblegum cyber[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

*"Until her womb started spilling out babies"*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULSKZ7IP930]YouTube - The Decemberists - The Rake's Song[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

rakes?

Amish Rake Fight on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Conspiracist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOEsVMvWz04]YouTube - The Decemberists LWJH The Wanting Comes In Waves[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

Saw Lúnasa at Freight & Salvage on Sept. 22 - FABOO!!!!!!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWLjhXXr68E]Lúnasa[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

I was just listening to this yet again.  If I posted it before, I apologize, but I don't get tired of it.  Be sure to listen past the first minute or two and I guarantee you'll get hooked:

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2539741


----------



## EPluribus

Cinderella Man soundtrack- I love film scores.


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwSZvHqf9qM]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S4NU-f6x6Q]YouTube - billy joel - you may be right[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eAQa4MOGkE]YouTube - Billy Joel - It's Still Rock And Roll To Me[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-CQk2U0LAE]YouTube - Billy Joel *RARE* Piano Man (Old Grey Whistle Test)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhJg1finpyU]YouTube - Billy Joel - SOMETIMES A FANTASY[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ool7259xNQ]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Solitary Man 1966 (Audio Resynch)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhY6MI8d190]YouTube - Girl You'll Be A Woman Soon Neil Diamond[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc_ZNWBx7-M&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon 1967[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2CiuLhrC68]YouTube - Red Red Wine Neil Diamond[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwircEDCss8]YouTube - Neil Diamond - I Am... I Said (Stereo!)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AChK4jBkxs0]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band, Fire on the Mountain, music and lyrics only[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if-UzXIQ5vw&feature=av2n]YouTube - R.E.M. - Losing My Religion (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl8r9M4TYJE]YouTube - Tears For Fears - Everybody Wants To Rule The World![/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpmWIyjilQo]YouTube - Billy Idol - Eyes Without a Face[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0yVJfE1H_U]YouTube - Catch My Fall -Billy Idol (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q6fLhnwEKk]YouTube - The Cowsills - The Rain, the Park and Other Things[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OOUY1Z_XOQ]YouTube - Journey - Feeling That Way/Anytime[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNKJ4SPj_Rw]YouTube - Kiss - Let's Put The X In Sex[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xkpMw3tve0]YouTube - Alice in Chains - Unplugged - Rooster[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

Ragnar said:


> YouTube - Alice in Chains - Unplugged - Rooster



You must spread some reputation around ... yaddie yaddie yaddie...


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBjVBbeqf7E&feature=related]YouTube - Rocky Horror Picture Show - Dammit, Janet[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaSSK09_mBc]YouTube - David Gilmour - There's no way out of here[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX_Fu6JW0fM&feature=related]YouTube - on the turning away - pink floyd[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GdeU0ww4zY]YouTube - George Harrison Got My Mind Set On You (2009 Stereo Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddnRtFd7Hps&feature=related]YouTube - George Harrison - Blow Away[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHXpnZi9Hzs]YouTube - cat stevens Wild World[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-0OSK9UK7M]YouTube - Clarence Carter - Slip Away[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lLmYLw0WRI]YouTube - Journey - Open Arms[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWVnZAJaq4Q]YouTube - Jack Johnson - You And Your Heart[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbiugrfo7G4]YouTube - Supertramp Breakfast in America[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

One more before I go. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI]YouTube - Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]YouTube - Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14nD-QMjFvI]YouTube - Love Song - Elton John (Tumbleweed Connection 7 of 10)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcsVPis1iNs]YouTube - Boston- More Than A Feeling[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-idDbIfGvw]YouTube - Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNnAvTTaJjM]YouTube - Talking Heads "Burning Down the House"[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFTLKWw542g&ob=av3e]YouTube - Billy Joel - We Didn't Start The Fire[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi_GN1pHCVc&ob=av2n]YouTube - Avenged Sevenfold - Almost Easy (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7DFsBcVMDA]YouTube - Rush- Tom Sawyer[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDd-GXkMrJs]YouTube - Iron Maiden - Run to the Hills[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KJKiCGjHZk&feature=related]YouTube - Grateful Dead? Fire On The Mountain[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXFClqJ53cE]YouTube - Metallica - The Call of Ktulu (Studio version)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu3r7ZVblz8]YouTube - Deep purple-space truckin[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBQ2305fLeA&ob=av2e]YouTube - Primus - Jerry Was A Race Car Driver[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M_jh4CA8a8&feature=related]YouTube - Primus - DMV[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg&feature=related]YouTube - Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-FspyiKS6M]YouTube - The Great Kat - Beethoven Mush[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej8H926Hmaw]YouTube - Melissa Etheridge - Come To My Window (1994)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nszR0tfp4Es]YouTube - Neil Young - Long may you run[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhHwnrlZRus&feature=related]YouTube - Pink Panther Theme Song[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Melissa Etheridge - Come To My Window (1994)








[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgpzLUCY0rU&ob=av2n]YouTube - Slayer - Raining Blood[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc17zmeMlSI&feature=related]YouTube - James Bond Theme Song[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7TTk_0XYn4]YouTube - Fraggle Rock - opening theme[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfR7qxtgCgY]YouTube - gilligan's island intro[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNg-xClEnqM&feature=related]YouTube - i dream of jeannie[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_PZPpWTRTU&feature=related]YouTube - Mr. Ed - Intro (Opening Theme)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azEOeTX1LqM&feature=related]YouTube - Tv Theme Flipper[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zywY7xXzenI&ob=av2e]YouTube - Box of Frogs - Back Where I Started[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaC_cChs6hA]YouTube - Eagles - Ol' 55 (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPEWwZ7o57I]YouTube - 1971 * I'd Love To Change The World - Alvin Lee - Ten Years After * Full Lenght Stereo[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6VojYGrnpg]YouTube - Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Only a month away 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHioIlbnS_A]YouTube - Christmas Eve/ Sarajevo [Timeless Version][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOdWxf1tRmI]YouTube - I Want It All[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52KmT1fN_ak]YouTube - Matisyahu - One day (Official Music Video)[/ame]


    sometimes I lay
under the moon
and thank God I'm breathing
then I pray
don't take me soon
cause I am here for a reason
sometimes in my tears I drown
but I never let it get me down
so when negativity surrounds
I know some day it'll all turn around
because
all my life I've been waiting for
I've been praying for
for the people to say
that we don't wanna fight no more
they'll be no more wars
and our children will play
one day x6
it's not about
win or lose
we all lose
when they feed on the souls of the innocent
blood drenched pavement
keep on moving though the waters stay raging
in this maze you can lose your way (your way)
it might drive you crazy but don't let it faze you no way (no way)
sometimes in my tears I drown
but I never let it get me down
so when negativity surrounds
I know some day it'll all turn around
because
all my life I've been waiting for
I've been praying for
for the people to say
that we don't wanna fight no more
they'll be no more wars
and our children will play
one day x6
one day this all will change
treat people the same
stop with the violence
down with the hate
one day we'll all be free
and proud to be
under the same sun
singing songs of freedom like
one day x4
all my life I've been waiting for
I've been praying for
for the people to say
that we don't wanna fight no more
they'll be no more wars
and our children will play
one day x6
ooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPYFWnzjIy0]YouTube - Tom Petty - Saving Grace (Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvlJe1mwlw&feature=related"]YouTube - Something Good Coming (Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMAGwMAXTpU]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project-Eye In The Sky[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ylSUsel3w]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbM7AOi2eXM]YouTube - Crosby, Stills & Nash - Just a Song Before I Go (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSRYQsWh2Nw]YouTube - Where's The Love?- Black Eyed Peas feat. Justin Timberlake[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0&feature=related]YouTube - Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft #1 Hit(1972)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sonYFxHHvaM]YouTube - Bob Marley - One Love[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Alright, if I keep this up, I'm gonna ruin my carefully cultivated image.


Something to go with the avatar:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4Ts08T2ZWI]YouTube - Gothminister - March Of The Dead[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBYhQnjyrWo]YouTube - Evanescence - Sweet Sacrifice[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXFpJrlgd7A]YouTube - Damian Marley - Confrontation[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu-7rPdFjvI]YouTube - Christina Aguilera - Candyman[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt2kM0TsubU]YouTube - Nickelback - Never Gonna Be Alone[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29wr5Nl20hs]YouTube - The Eagles - The Learn To Be Still[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

My music varies when blazed. Don't hate. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wS5Eqlqp-k]YouTube - Yo Gotti- White World (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAN3_BbV9g8&feature=related]YouTube - Bob Marley Peter Tosh - TWO TRUE LEGENDS !!! by Reggaeman91[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuozSKFFWBc]YouTube - Eagles - I Can't Tell You Why [original w/ lyrics][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01lowRfgloQ&feature=related]YouTube - James Taylor - Fire and Rain [original w/ lyrics][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUYGzZ0tQpA&feature=related]YouTube - Foreigner - I Want To Know What Love Is (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4o8TeqKhgY]YouTube - Grandmaster Flash The Message HQ[/ame]



peace...


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm72DPJCX58]YouTube - Mad Season - River Of Deceit[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Intense said:


> YouTube - Foreigner - I Want To Know What Love Is (With Lyrics)




I was just about to post that. Different vid though

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loWXMtjUZWM"]YouTube - I Want to know what love is - Foreigner[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXlaOsNBDkk]YouTube - Blondie - Heart Of Glass[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTc8kvd_8hQ]YouTube - Michael Buble - Home (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFEfmbAeEDY&feature=channel]YouTube - Divinyls - I Touch Myself[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pODq8_FxE&ob=av2e]YouTube - Rob Thomas - Someday (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

Caught completely by surprise.  This little girl is pretty good.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPbzKgZHWHA]YouTube - Charice duet with Celine Dion "Because You Loved Me" at Madison Square Garden September 15, 2008 (HQ) (dts)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNgY0ponJ9E&feature=related]YouTube - Athamay - Kiss (The Whip)[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

And an outstanding voice!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vzo-EL_62fQ&ob=av2e]YouTube - Leona Lewis - Bleeding Love (US Version)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8BqFbzpiVg]YouTube - Anita O'Day Sing Sing Sing[/ame]

If you can't appreciate it, fuck off.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwprrAEL9-E&feature=related]YouTube - Eric Clapton- Wonderful Tonight[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcJV4i3c3Q4]YouTube - I Am You - Demon Hunter[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSem1Nh61Bk&feature=related]YouTube - ERIC CLAPTON - TEARS IN HEAVEN (subtitulado)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcgDMJ9kxGc&feature=related]YouTube - Cream - Sunshine Of Your Love (1968).mpg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> YouTube - Pink Panther Theme Song



When I took my daughter to the studio were she takes guitar lessons,Hector had just taught a boy (my daughters age) to play this song.  He was playing it for us while we waited for her lessons to start.  He was also telling us that he now plays "gigs" at hospitals and office parties.  He was cute.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw7gNf_9njs]YouTube - Dixie Chicks - Goodbye Earl[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Pp66FNd54M]YouTube - Miranda Lambert - Only Prettier[/ame]


----------



## Cal

Citizen Soldier - 3DD


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufIrN34TrJo&NR=1]YouTube - Write Your Story by Ken Andrews[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WUD-nhsmkw&feature=related]YouTube - Lily Allen - Fuck You ( LIVE )[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

actsnoblemartin said:


> YouTube - Lily Allen - Fuck You ( LIVE )



Problems again, Marty ?  You poor fucker


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pds-3Uov1t0]YouTube - Meat Loaf - The Future Ain't What It Used to Be[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

I love you too dillo 

actually, i just thought the song was funny 



dilloduck said:


> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Lily Allen - Fuck You ( LIVE )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problems again, Marty ?  You poor fucker
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtzIWPeun7c]YouTube - Styx - Fooling Yourself[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO62scTZ7Qk]YouTube - Styx - Grand Illusion[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkkG1hGZaD0]YouTube - Martina McBride - Wrong Baby Wrong[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsT2URr1Igc]YouTube - Little Wonders - Rob Thomas[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I]YouTube - Lady Gaga - Bad Romance[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6cdPeYJh0s]YouTube - Lifehouse - Broken[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXBFun0ijYQ]YouTube - Cobra Starship: Hot Mess [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCgG14g1vT0]YouTube - Today[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9k-k8609go]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Superman Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx2u5uUu3DE]YouTube - Bon Jovi - It's My Life[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gtnf9EqijT0]YouTube - Hinder - Lips Of An Angel[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH-k_6tU9Wc]YouTube - Red - Breathe Into Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP6JDLQF23g]YouTube - Seether - Rise Above This[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpfhcljJ9bQ]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - It's Not My Time[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4XD6CuaGZo]YouTube - 10cc - I'm Not In Love[/ame]


----------



## 007

*The B52's ~ Pump*


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry2td7q5ZMc&feature=related]YouTube - Dave Edmunds I Hear You Knocking[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3W7ch0oLeA]YouTube - Hawkwind - Master of the Universe[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-vXEJrU9i0]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick [Part 1/5][/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7UuXL0qOzE]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick [part 2/5][/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck9ISgOZw78]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick [3/5][/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ASj8UQSAyw]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick [4/5][/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZcaWN2N-Uk]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick [ 5/5 ][/ame]


----------



## Nosmo King

Here at the office, my computer is not equipped with speakers.  That means one of my colleagues usually plays some background music while I'm in doing the boring administrative work.

Most of the time, Deb plays music on her computer.  Her tastes run from classic soul (Al Green, Aretha Franklin) to Benny Goodman and Tommy Dorsey.  No problem.

But, today Deb is out.  The other chick is playing contemporary country.  This music acts on me like the Chinese torture of 1,000 cuts!  Like nails on a chalkboard.  Like cotton candy on a diabetic.

The stupidest, most obvious hooks, lame lyrics all sung by nasally white guys with tobacco stuffed in their cheeks and an IQ if equated with temperature would assure us of icy roads and a blizzard.

Am I a music snob, or are there others out there who simply can't abide crappy country?


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIvQQXGyr3A]YouTube - Harry Chapin - What Made America Famous?[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

After going insane for weeks, someone at work today identified this tune for me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqDjMZKf-wg]YouTube - J. Geils Band - Centerfold (2001 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51szgeEmbZE]YouTube - Ladytron - The Way That I Found You[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub5lb5d0OPA]YouTube - Die Form - The Supreme Vice[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSmJOvLrVig]YouTube - Dramatics - What You See Is What You Get (Watts, L.A. 1972)[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuAzPR0ACVw]YouTube - Cowboy Bebop OST 1 - Bad Dog No Biscuits[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVKDQgT_b-Y]YouTube - Foo Fighters- My Hero[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoCYhAQNeII&feature=grec_index]YouTube - If You Were My Love - Stevie Nicks[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOWgPHIZeoE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmQ_1sXZJxI]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Sara - Live[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwnS_cGfaj4]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Rooms On Fire[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lWJXDG2i0A]YouTube - Tom Petty - Free Fallin'[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_iTbzc2K4U&feature=grec_browse]YouTube - Another Park Another Sunday[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4ZX-geGG_g&feature=fvst]YouTube - Harold Melvin and The Blue Notes-Wake Up Everybody[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvkrOZnYwUw]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Sometimes She Forgets (live)[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRk_jnqgQ5M&feature=related]YouTube - 18. Tom Waits - Hoist That Rag (Live, Atlanta 2008)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Dsh9M6qnhE&feature=related]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - "DREAMS" (Stevie Nicks) With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqagBqZFQOM]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - She Don't Want The World[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7sF-QNrTAI]YouTube - Fear Cult - Gorgeous Shade Of Red (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Winter is upon us 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzjW--KUH1g]YouTube - Amon Amarth - Under The Northern Star (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QagwavDv8k8&feature=related]YouTube - What's New Pussycat[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKA-v_qc9V4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQU0_PHUB2E[/ame]

*yawn*


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuauBjKFeeQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCC_b5WHLX0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12Z6pWhM6TA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkGCfSZwqvE[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su-3wu0gjcg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dpyhl85MYmU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RnPB76mjxI[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbRe5mxR0q0[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wi-H6ohY37k[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkWKiJXgr-4&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN5RDJFwI3I[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AQSLozK7aA[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwFS69nA-1w[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbSOLBMUvIE&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRK5vLUYLmg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLKDCKU7KNI[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrIiLvg58SY&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2h_ZIpeFpw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JECTUQVrvzE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykU8iSKkJR0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDL9rS2p_wA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

My new favorite country music singer. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvfJb10oc0M&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIj81BJJMQA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKbk_dQ8Mhg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDaM9AHAqkY[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeWIMYVKbLE[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGiV7mxzdGQ&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAX20LoVgxE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMAv1n8ieWE[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKMZZa_g4HM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM2U1e9_w64[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdqOs390cFM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbWULu5_nXI&a=GxdCwVVULXe4onKL0twYHJhxeEIKZV8B&list=ML&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxElyO9U5kk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msuBp-m6nZg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZfFgQDy38I[/ame]


----------



## Terry

My son and bandmate playing at some coffee house last night.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SeHHaN-j2A[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU1jCwyDgxw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyr5WdrEvGI[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5Xl0Qry-hA&feature=related[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Mad Scientist

This one is for StrollingBones! :

[youtube]qa3vzkNUVa0[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYYKs8o6-ic&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U13xOvDa19U[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC24cLsv2PA[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRL9NLQqP8&ob=av2e[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JUeAQ_urW4[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVFMTBcMBRs[/ame]



peace...


----------



## 007

*WMP ~ New Age ~ GotRadio ~ Native American.*

Great stuff... really wakes up the Cherokee in me.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Pale Rider said:


> *WMP ~ New Age ~ GotRadio ~ Native American.*
> 
> Great stuff... really wakes up the Cherokee in me.



Did you see this one I posted on Youtube?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMRe8L78M_8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

SFC Ollie said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WMP ~ New Age ~ GotRadio ~ Native American.*
> 
> Great stuff... really wakes up the Cherokee in me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see this one I posted on Youtube?
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMRe8L78M_8[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yes.  I remember charlie.  We will all go down together. Least we're strong enough to.


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I08etD777k8[/ame]


----------



## 007

SFC Ollie said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WMP ~ New Age ~ GotRadio ~ Native American.*
> 
> Great stuff... really wakes up the Cherokee in me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see this one I posted on Youtube?
Click to expand...


No I didn't. Thanks Ollie, very cool.

Lots of that stuff in Wisconsin. This state was full of Indians like ticks on a hound not long ago. There were still Indian encampments around this area in my dad's life time, and there's more Indian effigies around here than any other place on earth. No mystery why though, this is God's country. Some of the best water on earth, lakes, streams, fish, game, great soil, four seasons... we/they have it all here.


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQRPM8Mm6RQ[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5W7X3HNpFw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9POYDoHXUX0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXI6CdTVJ-0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJcIjG9N1Qs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1osn_COoC4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnlTrq6wLf0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOarH4X7SN0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWYGCQsqc7g[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMnhmqYsTCo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rxgGVIrDqY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2WSiu0V0Lw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_umeMtV4QU[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppf6mPM919I[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzkG6Xu6lUE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS4YasP6jf8[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNBk1faWI-k[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MxmthbKZYU[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kF1RSEYA370[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq4j1LtCdww[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zGvtBCgKeY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZnhuOEUFXA[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_E8v2uTImw[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Intense said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zGvtBCgKeY



You were busted, buddy.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQf1eGw77yg[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYIQwZdqFoI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uqBTzfcIk4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhC1pI76Rqo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqCGROeAEpQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZSnAkQc4c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M01LyMe2YI4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dXLC1butGc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0re4nPlqeU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt0_oPPK6eA[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otF5XwyVy2M[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upenR6n7xWY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcWTTs8QVRc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG789PYQTrM[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vxVyaYuGYE[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHRcKD8T17g[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBTOGVb_cQg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnjV8IKe66g[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tZmN7eHYFU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z66wVo7uNw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-AYAv0IoWI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsAaLNMtb1A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrXIQQ8PeRs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_1s2UFc_z8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29RvK7OI2Fg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOeRWKCmhRg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p88Rh3C_rQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yykXSQj6iKY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G54lfxiid_w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdYWuo9OFAw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpJia1TrzL8[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fevQPZDyxdk[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiPizq1OEG8[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfLEc09tTjI[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhPPJ5dolxU&p=1440266DBB1D9F86&playnext=1&index=2[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgA4-bLcoN8[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmuiwOGi5gA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XOY7lsBVpo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_DydKnpDsk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC-oP84mRME&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZWBw_gupXE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jgI7IoD5RM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muhFxXce6nA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJBTOC3Mfpk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8reXEcksiWo[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YefKgWdmFk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p9Ko6sGS5E[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hfZ2EmWOPI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2erlljh0cg[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnPGt_Cf1z4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w1g-idt-8U[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O76a1ZkFy4U[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s4kNVwQ-L0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7J1_hZ7iM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfeOtR75sIo[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPuKoqu6kMk[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfPT0ODaM1Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI_0tQdEA5k[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VoZ01FS5DY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qip0xbjr0aA[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlPjxz4LGak&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXIuAz7aryo[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah-tui1ubnU[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5Z9-QCmZyw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIeY4S1h79Q[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD-9DpY0SUI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aIM7GKkmmA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-HP7Q1ezPQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYOYlqOitDA[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=35YMelR8Dyc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pfCFU3Mqww[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm8UGBzmTx8&p=5F72E4EFC5BD548D&playnext=1&index=58[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhVLiHPUOIM[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuPGOAlzfHQ[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vvRN09HZ_4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2S1I_ien6A[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuyS9M8T03A[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNsmF9JTpuI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

del said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2S1I_ien6A




I'm still partial to Anita O'day's rendition 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8BqFbzpiVg[/ame]

Then again, I've never been a big fan of brass, and Goodman's rendition is pretty nothing but brass.


Oh shit... REMIX!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QrrfIzCxeQ[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2RhrwyWtXQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXf2PbEPQ-Y[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

del said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2S1I_ien6A


remix!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSosx94NGS4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM-MBECuBoc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbWULu5_nXI[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryEXqzwrvVA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgzblqNeOOw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQLWF_ItzYs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdMEQ2fU7HA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYUpE8UCQXI[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQwqQwD6OOw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwircEDCss8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCKN7XqSQw8[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=pplWosC_6XM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_rCiY3SgRQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=gukkfMAtzvQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwHMtqcP6nQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN38vED24Eg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQOmW_TVPxI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYXhabhEogA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY&p=484DED5B7B35A37D&playnext=1&index=67[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuH-Jhepk6o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwugjyeSKx4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45AkSpG5vSg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ichO7gAeOGE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtVJKVsoezE[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lgbp7YOVG3A[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeJvcmzgHHk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e0U7lj2mrY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ1tF6LgB40&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9fddSLyf9Y[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHTCPkSxHss[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCWvvIPelg0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv5qLEYoSHM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqZc7ZQURMs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHJb87nNsGY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zen4pcsFWHw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqRTtkEHrA4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5dpp2iCRwM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNSygqogpls&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2sJTcrgOnw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ljxpyH4dnA[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAHODyEpm2w[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRm7j2UL3YY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4UKaetkpzM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5JJy8Z4dNM[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=H14R4ZsMM0E[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ89HHSq9b8[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ekzp2RcfxU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtQrSHHPJH0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=63gEXt5NlDI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VsvZmIWxY[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfNq0kboAII&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DkETTRg0C8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnJOsfalSYs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dztdRzWxMo4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBMT3OMEPwk[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHN3X6tFqAw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THW-5OUTSt8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcx_kg2OQHw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgi5xdftOIA[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciBpob-Lo4A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy_JXPixTRA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf3H-JbYnw8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fckR5u2ukeQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdVVLbe1rfY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukmobha2krY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMnhmqYsTCo[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAhQkXabprg[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRsNVt7PVdE[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqPClltS5k8&ob=av2e[/ame]

Has it really almost been 20 years?...

Wow.



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQZmCJUSC6g[/ame]

^Watch for the Dingleberry with the Cowbell... 

That Song Apparently Needed MORE Cowbell... 



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7MzHWFKL3A&feature=related[/ame]



peace...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPYFWnzjIy0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ-bhM-xuec&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMZi25Pq3T8[/ame]



peace...


----------



## SFC Ollie

First song the Mrs and i ever danced to.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0ukYCopxLs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHq87F2fS-s[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4-a8zh0m9c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yojZ-Ksr8AE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rvLeCMTofE[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfopuBaHQeI[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKtfjsonPFE[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGi490LmaP8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWzeInQaUk4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otoqv34QCb4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXlwLGs6jJQ[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hTK6VhkW3w[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx6GOBXoT3o[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q93UEv6ZAFw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRWgRxIzn0E[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

This video always freaks me out a little bit:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8md51JnCNFQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8md51JnCNFQ[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPNceNV5bh8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMU6J-MWT8E[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byEGjLU2egA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEAylKJb-to[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKlu3A3BBgE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvAx2qagtlQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EXh2ZJ9VVY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htuxb-m4-ng[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH5wbYP5xkQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFO8KmbTdsc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWpND8GhBuU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVJnaVUDk2c[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb-Nacm-pKc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4o--q6xuvs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDiiDTgBdaM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nLdhXZb_z4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PykVUnlTqXE[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZeTlMpnfHk[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU3u5UDjYeY[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujnH4yNqL8E[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOsE6RXEKOI[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGYNvx9lqDQ[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd_K6Yk4-oE[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e08yTfmURFg[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt2mbGP6vFI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-nyeiKk35M[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_E0bvOPTRg[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRHLkLFJxaw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYJqvhk0Qq0[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N1iwQxiHrs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFObRusJt24[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fGLiIvKKys[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ5aNftth5I[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-mQyRuHIuA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOpxt3CpZBk[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo2Aypi0R2c[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BR6NJlk1_A[/ame]


----------



## Revere

More cowbell...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQcUyhoxTg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NNg4r4qYPw[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lK8JnEjVzr4[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnrXiaPVeHY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svWINSRhQU0&ob=av3e[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnkuBUAwfe0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4y-RzVGrHg[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_8IXx4tsus&ob=av3e[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cy31wvILGwU[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj-x9ygQEGA&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM0zINtulhM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv829hUuYAM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvkvjummb7g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0353JkFk7Y&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh8MIp2FOhc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPgbMAdAsbI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAZgLcK5LzI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NsJ84YV1oA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Happy Monday, Intense!  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_8IifQjYuI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rlwco_FEVNE&feature=related[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4EHYJU6kxo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMEB13mrU-I[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JYbGaAMqlI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Qol7z-ku8A[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt0_UAhDyHQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxpcGT7kSoE[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]tpprOGsLWUo[/youtube]

[youtube]6RVDQgVxprE[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFg_8u87zT0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqIbbrq5SQk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bffIJDTrEM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfLD-7bCtME[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]cxbFLYa0_bw[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw3izcZd9zU[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]OgmsTJhjWII[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OSd17ko3O4[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]RnAKLYmUYz0[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaZpZQG2z10[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]SX5iAEKcJx4[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]v4zmv1IFCOA[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

Time for Phoenix to get to work. Have a great day, Mad Scientist. Thanks for the Queen thread.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jtpf8N5IDE[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]hjyka1gkodo[/youtube]


----------



## Mad Scientist

You too Phoenix, have a nice day! 

[youtube]cR1pUIG_IaA[/youtube]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]HhsBg6EKT-4[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAkhyks0uRs[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrj5Kxdzouc[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM7zb5FMmLM[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqeSUAlI5uI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNeEb7I3bwI&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bB5xL577r4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyaTIXdN5fI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WJhcEnBM70&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFL047fmsgg[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUQZw3wfro[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMnhmqYsTCo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3fI0mLz3ks&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkiGEIMVRYo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZN2-n_BIKI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR7-AUmiNcA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_Kktmzk8us[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPc-o-4Nsbk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxVLHaHUI4E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUyTKl815MU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfmoUPc2Do8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Video isn't great but the song is. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgA0tEGJ7y0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIFVh_5cfmw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

The first minute is audience cheering. The song is worth listening to. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMAFAqOxyOc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

*sigh*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJtf7R_oVaw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k5ETMt2nkE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4PXMCCTMwM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Intense said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4PXMCCTMwM



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDI9hgjc0M0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySJqCrZCvnQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4GIdEmWVik&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaXVOD7PYj0[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9EKqQWPjyo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3QSkux3vcQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLTw_ouiLCQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omjS9QxZ-8w[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lenHYXtiqoI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbmoYmo3gYQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvBhdh95xyE[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-dleViv2nc[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGQO7A0otOs[/ame]

Yes, Chicago traffic is that bad.


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJlTX68UIrM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AJmKkU5POA[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EXRPxC-5bE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egX9N8yOgaU[/ame]

'Night all.

Sweet dreams.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFV02zrph8A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPc5YCBz9LQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPc5YCBz9LQ[/ame]

And if you see my reflection in the snow covered hills,

Well, maybe the landslide will bring it down


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih61MJ72v1Y[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL_JmOTsYHM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMD8hBsA-RI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjwAucpiC6Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Hvs9vrEFCQ[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

I think we may have the only three year old granddaughter who sings Pete Seeger. lol


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhnPVP23rzo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqEHaQ1RbME&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsTo5zaTyus&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MttRGR4hLv0[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN1J5sMv28Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSWmFilNTXE[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIl6i_cHVuY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YliBqsV3YMc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHZKPYQnsmc[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDXu61ZXgWE&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naIT6XfsjAw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hUy9ePyo6Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WuggPo34i8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrXIQQ8PeRs&ob=av3e[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKxyoud_c-E[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4hsC0nRvZM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN86d0CdgHQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwjsYWGvaJo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkGS263lGsQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bnX-6sJZBw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jxs0ybnsEQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL2ZwXj1tXM[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6irfBMm48g[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkoT1nZOexY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txt6i1OsmHk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTc8kvd_8hQ[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roDXSHSEuoo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haTw-xM6Vx0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR6pkU-_MK4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fntLnS8r57I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tthIHXUsPs[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX0SpWN_gJk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_pZFciPrI8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atxUuldUcfI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw[/ame]

Very fluffy hair.  Like Radioman's poodle.  Before the lotion.


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

Shadow said:


> song



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ3HlmaOzbw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ3HlmaOzbw[/ame]

You reminded me of this, so

Back Atcha!


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DimjLEZsM8M[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDl3iUo__dY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU3KELkd-zY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur30bn_3G58[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUobdFqrukw[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E6eSCYUY_o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E6eSCYUY_o&feature=related




But only I get to today


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HR6dG8GGu8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIGiX-vc6M8[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DvK6VTG67U[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5Pit2WJ6dI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC8-DsLFqS0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Here's to the guy at Subway:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXIuAz7aryo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RA4MykPm4s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5reiv169iPI&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygOaNo3M_Hw[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qCezXycdkE[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rzeGqqethE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqAh1dQu_pg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qr1_VJCJuc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRkovnss7sg[/ame]

Interesting ... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaZWRIcSDzM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdhqVtpR2ts[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN9y6VX2a7k[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOfzvm_GRvs[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4FNqNTfc18[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21c-v3TDf6Y[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bzw3tgrbmdQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiBEm8p_Paw[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqRXCz6iJMk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JzFgvdo4Pk[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA_Q19HFQig[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oabzajH7oUY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMN7fGZW_BY[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7C90sLh5Ok[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WxgeYXCjM8[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XS_tb7qQy8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL9O0B0gzZE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08e9k-c91E8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbWULu5_nXI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0JVgY08Zd4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkyVjFAHFI8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBMT3OMEPwk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ-26QPQKpo[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjJL9DGU7Gg[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_070zWcEuk[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFLdHx2ZXUA[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQHvKmt6lBk[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFObRusJt24[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu-7rPdFjvI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5D-JfXFUZVQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvkwkjvnBRk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN_YjM4V4fc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR7benLiU_w[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCKN7XqSQw8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Phoenix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCKN7XqSQw8



Nice!


----------



## Phoenix

froggy said:


> Nice!



Meatloaf rules!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fAPEUWowEc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXJU64esj6M[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfyDgNbaiyg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Qglfipx7I8[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e152NPW8iBE[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwCt0YQPn7g&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNxMXDIzSCI[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HBxUWSxcq8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBkYN7wYQFk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-DLql54cZc[/ame]

RIP General Johnson.


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eM5KyKY1nw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UhResTVZ6s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F79VaJMHZJQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAF2HnOiOT0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-ToR5YyBdQ[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVqzuekwyCA&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ige3kXfNtLc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaNi8j36Gio[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6qLtarUJnQ&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYmwGEAsz9I[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTycK193HfM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXvjqLhmwf8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXvjqLhmwf8



Great Movie Gunny


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaVXfHZv50Y[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd9OhYroLN0&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfLC2IpJ8Y[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6VojYGrnpg&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzjW--KUH1g[/ame]

Winter is coming


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOibtqWo6z4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3wqi5t5PbE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvQX3KNpRM8[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWLTA7F9QzU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yyri5lL8BWo[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6yOjnaPrhI[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwUTx0A5guY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC6OJOHGmv8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbjsMGyZVDw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VsvZmIWxY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcbbOYcEz88[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ady-hENyJYw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBMT3OMEPwk[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tZO03YwgvE[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41K5Sqob2SQ[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3gtHKlBCOc[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVEdYYMlOJ4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Phoenix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VsvZmIWxY



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKeXkhxiq6I[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0pfFkdC6oE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Hvs9vrEFCQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN3GbF9Bx6E[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CtKun3Nsxk&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UWRypqz5-o[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjwAucpiC6Q[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xJlkrI3DLA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeS3oqqQ2Gg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJbFVJvRqOQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLQJ4toj-JY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHZKPYQnsmc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naIT6XfsjAw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY0HCKOmrW0[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTNIqJE80nQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcs5PRxEXq4[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZr0_ic1304[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEfiFAPVlB4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdn-IXz1GsE[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrjqKzQMyjI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8WxLKuvEjo[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOIS5taqA8&ob=av2n[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

My favorite rendition ever -

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXiTIsB_ADQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOU4TWGSxZM[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And now for something completely different.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbUNVm1k3nU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxGHuu7sNOo[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Because I am strange and unusual...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Phyg_uIPQII&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

More stranger and unusual ... er

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alon5UBbicA[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNTzEGMTzaU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Phoenix said:


> More stranger and unusual ... er
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alon5UBbicA



You must spread reputation around, etc, etc, etc. 

When I show my friends this video, they claim it's a photoshop. 

What little they know,


----------



## Phoenix

Rat in the Hat said:


> You must spread reputation around, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> When I show my friends this video, they claim it's a photoshop.
> 
> What little they know,



It still rocks.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffl2ShaWyGM[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqZBs8UZzTs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVd2TmtcBG0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rso5fDkuJfc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUW1SGF7bR8[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVzLyhWRAy8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29wr5Nl20hs[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44_rtJxPg0s[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAewr48OTTM[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdtAH_Aknnc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcDCvQbOdig[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22GAajKaiWo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTBv4kAdk_w[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9bVvuueXQA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tq-UsaRchI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNZru4JG_Uo[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JPLJk-UOHc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xOS99T6-U8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LvI3jhf2t0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Shadow said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JPLJk-UOHc




Is that Little River band? Because it does not sound like them

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

PixieStix said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JPLJk-UOHc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Little River band? Because it does not sound like them
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk&feature=related[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yes..John Farnham sang the lead vocals from 82-85 I think.


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-5WegXGIjU[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r06d_zl4tc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s4kNVwQ-L0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4n0T5PiASU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8qMLWpzwPc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muhFxXce6nA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYXhabhEogA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWYRfsjBNQk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-HwJctTzlU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzriEXPJ1-k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

06 23-24-11
Anderson/Wakeman

"No one could ever rely on the words of the truth in the battlefield..."


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDm2AIw7Myo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rgctiq6aQw&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQhOsEESX1w[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38XsRcDmTFc[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

I forgot about The Little River Band.  Always liked them.  Sleeper Catcher, good tunes.

Found this guy via _Grey's Anatomy_.  Love his voice.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfZeCHJVVBE&p=8883DBC6A30F71F4&playnext=1&index=4[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiyrFSSG5_g[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o1fgn8MZZQ[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52AI62QiO_0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ETPXQD_77o[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU8UfYdKHvs[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCeD_6Y3GQc[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlY-JlE5ZCo[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb-Nacm-pKc[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMpGdG27K9o[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRcQZ2tnWeg[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiimzQ0KqBA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

With all that Pink Floyd folks will think we've been doing this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skOKkBqxGcE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qsxpXqq1pA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

goldcatt said:


> With all that Pink Floyd folks will think we've been doing this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skOKkBqxGcE


Never done that.  I just like Floyd.


----------



## goldcatt

Phoenix said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all that Pink Floyd folks will think we've been doing this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skOKkBqxGcE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never done that.  I just like Floyd.
Click to expand...


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sijN4Lt5c10[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNa551dR6Rc[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiH1wNmZTII[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

Since y'all are in a Floyd mood....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U13xOvDa19U[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

goldcatt said:


>



I ain't your judge.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRZumd8uFZI[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQvBJVEvdnc[/ame]

Good 80's tune...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNSBq6hvU1s[/ame]

'Night all.


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YwocixnSsI&p=E78BA176DD49C802&playnext=1&index=2"]Green Court ft. Lina RaFn ~ Silent Heart (Voodoo & Serano Remix)[/ame]

from javaBeats.FM Internet Radio :: Streaming 24/7 Techno, Trance, Breakbeats, and More!


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nhd3wEG4BXM[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2w0_i6JhGY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2w0_i6JhGY[/ame]

Sure wish there had been an HD version available...

(p.s.  Thinks Kinks!  )


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAydj4OJnwQ[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]xMPYXUikMH0[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxFsJkeuu_I[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3n9HtxzuBI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q0LE3gtUn8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC0IhlquYlI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM7NQQ0Lfu4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvyTY_oYR_c[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHZCAcSh7ls[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwV2VM54CYA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNNyPpb2LHI[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Bn6Itz9WuQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0AcHR_0PzU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smejqhzfnnM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLpfbcXTeo8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BovQyphS8kA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWijeWY6imQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2iS8XctJKo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3iOpX-cQ88[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USVvxcaa4OA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsF62Wd4GME[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qswm7lHp7oY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYxVeoaZ58g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stmp3tgIKE8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0uw8jhQx5U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZIi188Cakk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyx7vizXJ6w[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0RFpXrPv2g[/ame]


----------



## blu

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ScFU0UxKWA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMAvKt-s_Fs[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OlNY6-3_xY[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtuOAnsuZBY&ob=av2n"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtuOAnsuZBY&ob=av2n[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyAqOzno1pk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyAqOzno1pk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2TZwEi5Vqg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MDCbIhTa_w[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYi7uEvEEmk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xzDhLvhgQw[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnmTa3fhhPs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKbPUzhWeeI[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-L0NpaErkk[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd_Fdly3rX8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBmAPYkPeYU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVwEwdIIZD0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiIgADk2EJc&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSredQLf0Ts&feature=related:D


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOxTxmoYs4Q[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VMFdpdDYYA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvlJe1mwlw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hntXAO_Rq7c[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMAGwMAXTpU&feature=PlayList&p=03C7698FC3B759A1&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoqfVYLa0so[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQjc8jg1wMY&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJdkCs5RdQg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7jr9WBDVXQ[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aatjerFCRP8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW4U6D1Yo2c&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzU9FgNTYrU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLKDCKU7KNI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmT6udys8Tc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut5jVrfRYrM[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUMcA--ejOc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sV_toedW2L0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwy4p-Bsl3A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BR6NJlk1_A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcroBIAGtfg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iaR3WO71j4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wENdZneWDYs[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlg6jAQgcek&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmmPFrkuPq0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk11Ywen5a4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMEB13mrU-I[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8axwcs7bi8[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arxhW1RgDDo[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIXByCAIzos&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Piano by Hugh Laurie.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no7r3O6ZFsI[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATg8CdRD68E[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K5EWfihyRY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzriEXPJ1-k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCTJeT2i9QU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Hmmmm ... duet with Jack Black.  Interesting ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-Hq6iuM8z8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7J1_hZ7iM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PMw1AXlKBw[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYx2XV90vX0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYx2XV90vX0[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUAuKf7cofE[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7UMZulD94s[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKxZY0DIxIk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhdIkhEqn5w&feature=rec-LGOUT-real_rn-1r-25-HM[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEMuAnFH_lM[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Time to go under the covers....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOV7kAGt1vs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOV7kAGt1vs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7UZ5oVYmb8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75XWbsSx-E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B80LVn8xXA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B80LVn8xXA[/ame]

The vocals lack the punch of James in his hay-day. But the percussion and licks are technically spot on.


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZsnHIKXVHE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxGWJXCyFOc[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyoX_Au3FJI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyoX_Au3FJI[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ysgG3zNUOg&p=8965F8DD68C0DB3A&index=11&playnext=6"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ysgG3zNUOg&p=8965F8DD68C0DB3A&index=11&playnext=6[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5o_J7NZBwg&p=8965F8DD68C0DB3A&index=13&playnext=8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5o_J7NZBwg&p=8965F8DD68C0DB3A&index=13&playnext=8[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHk6clzLeMM&p=8965F8DD68C0DB3A&index=15&playnext=10"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHk6clzLeMM&p=8965F8DD68C0DB3A&index=15&playnext=10[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kpy7seH5Hc8&p=8965F8DD68C0DB3A&index=18&playnext=13"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kpy7seH5Hc8&p=8965F8DD68C0DB3A&index=18&playnext=13[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9a4W2FZnpc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsG5V-o6uxY[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpY3buZChDQ[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ3M7DgBqA0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFGZwSwweXc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAydj4OJnwQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPHKAYSAJr0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KniGmhUiiy4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cbwLRwPe1w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb6WRqZRG-E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWXyveWT9wM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Stevie Nicks



The coke-ass...literally!!


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEhFBrYPakM[/ame]


----------



## Meister

RadiomanATL said:


> Stevie Nicks
> 
> 
> 
> The coke-ass...literally!!



I've always been a fan of Stevie and her work as a solo and as a member of Fleetwood Mac....a lot.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Meister said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie Nicks
> 
> 
> 
> The coke-ass...literally!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been a fan of Stevie and her work as a solo and as a member of Fleetwood Mac....a lot.
Click to expand...


Oh, she's great as a performer. Don't get me wrong.

But anally taking cocaine?


----------



## Intense

Meister said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie Nicks
> 
> 
> 
> The coke-ass...literally!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been a fan of Stevie and her work as a solo and as a member of Fleetwood Mac....a lot.
Click to expand...


Do you think that the problem is Radioman can't have her, or that possibly, latently, he want's to be her????? I think the latter.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Intense said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie Nicks
> 
> 
> 
> The coke-ass...literally!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been a fan of Stevie and her work as a solo and as a member of Fleetwood Mac....a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that the problem is Radioman can't have her, or that possibly, latently, he want's to be her????? I think the latter.
Click to expand...


Um, neither?


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zen4pcsFWHw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

RadiomanATL said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie Nicks
> 
> 
> 
> The coke-ass...literally!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been a fan of Stevie and her work as a solo and as a member of Fleetwood Mac....a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, she's great as a performer. Don't get me wrong.
> 
> But anally taking cocaine?
Click to expand...


Links to the Radioman?  I doubt she still is because she has gained weight in her later years.  Back in the day, just about all were doing one drug or another. Barring Ted Nugent


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKMA22Hd7J8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yao8JWTWwg8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRomQF_eBuk[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Meister said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been a fan of Stevie and her work as a solo and as a member of Fleetwood Mac....a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, she's great as a performer. Don't get me wrong.
> 
> But anally taking cocaine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Links to the Radioman?  I doubt she still is because she has gained weight in her later years.  Back in the day, just about all were doing one drug or another. Barring Ted Nugent
Click to expand...


This is back in the late 70's. When Fleetwood Mac were at their Zenith. When she performed with FM, she didn't want to screw up her vocals with the nasal drip that cocaine would give, but she was addicted and wanted to get high. So she would have a personal aide shoot it up her rectum during vocal breaks while performing.

Just a story I've heard from a few different people that are in the music business that were around then. Don't know how true it is. But it fits with her personae and her addiction.


----------



## RadiomanATL

#37:

The 40 Best Celebrity Rumors Ever | Nerve.com


----------



## Phoenix

RadiomanATL said:


> This is back in the late 70's. When Fleetwood Mac were at their Zenith. When she performed with FM, she didn't want to screw up her vocals with the nasal drip that cocaine would give, but she was addicted and wanted to get high. So she would have a personal aide shoot it up her rectum during vocal breaks while performing.
> 
> Just a story I've heard from a few different people that are in the music business that were around then. Don't know how true it is. But it fits with her personae and her addiction.



Ewwww ...


----------



## Meister

Phoenix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is back in the late 70's. When Fleetwood Mac were at their Zenith. When she performed with FM, she didn't want to screw up her vocals with the nasal drip that cocaine would give, but she was addicted and wanted to get high. So she would have a personal aide shoot it up her rectum during vocal breaks while performing.
> 
> Just a story I've heard from a few different people that are in the music business that were around then. Don't know how true it is. But it fits with her personae and her addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwww ...
Click to expand...


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sorry. I derailed the thread. Mea Culpa.


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fginS6uhw-8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

RadiomanATL said:


> Sorry. I derailed the thread. Mea Culpa.



How dare you.  


Fine. I will get it back on track.  *sigh*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHa-9Nun67s[/ame]

Oooops!  Intense already got it back on track.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lJFoareXeI[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzLV2BUbtF4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FVSqLs8RIs[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48sAQnRYMMo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dh79Ggx9Js[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzbxDeDUdrc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQLWF_ItzYs[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjvBmlg2HZ8[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvXCYqd8AAs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWJg6OTESns[/ame]

dude


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbM7AOi2eXM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbSOLBMUvIE[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=pplWosC_6XM[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Got the radio on here at work. Knights in White Satin. Music to hang yourself by.


----------



## Intense

Mr. H. said:


> Got the radio on here at work. Knights in White Satin. Music to hang yourself by.



Nights Silly. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lazdg-eqmQ[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4fPv450OYM[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uqWWyDdubg[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTltKbfvnfI[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6zIEfSxqkg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## rdean

I love this song:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgFQZ3VEyVs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA57L0acbBY[/ame]


----------



## rdean

Check out this one.  Jennifer Hudson singing a "Brooks and Dunn" song in front of Brooks and Dunn and they give her a standing ovation.  She leaves half the audience in tears.  One of the most spectacular performances of the decade.  Inspiring and deeply touching.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u32FO6qNbMQ&feature[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFQ0EYttwxU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8hjtFq3vE0[/ame]


----------



## Indierock

Arial Pinks Haunted Grafetti ..They get me..


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpmILPAcRQo[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=129kuDCQtHs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1stj_F5VTTQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHFbhhi_XVc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLOpyx2bdQA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMc8naeeSS8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPr_WQm0-UY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6YpHDykn3A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpJUrt0O7uY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQOmW_TVPxI[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN38vED24Eg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxncWc04Hs8[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1YlviwvrxQ[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNNo9jyxnJw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxzhiyQj6zI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HerSDukgspo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQJY8EVqzwA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBWDMfUV9OM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEC5s3nzVzo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Love this new video from Jack.
G Love is in it, too. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM_10MzkX6k[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

I'm sure somebody has already posted this, but I was just listening to these guys.  Not the most stirring version out there, but quite pleasant:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE26oQcFTF0&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE26oQcFTF0&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88JzmNwYAH4&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axRwQnEBEW8&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I love Travis Tritt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2WSiu0V0Lw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CwuQ8B5eEg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTvbKVcxWEg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJJQpSzDgC0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE9CW-QHoUo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YCGtT_FRYg[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIX0ZDqDljA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNowpI2XfVc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FK_hftXn4dk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6QxPkXzEQ4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

This is the way it should be

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riuXdXAOArY&ob=av2e[/ame]

He wrote this song in honor of his Grandparents


----------



## midcan5

Aileen Wuornos requested this song for her wake. Weird how we execute the insane and our media broadcasts it as if something important has happened. 

"I've walked these streets
In a spectacle of wealth & poverty
In the diamond market
The scarlet welcome carpet
That they just rolled out for me

I've walked these streets
In the mad house asylum
They can be
Where a wild eyed misfit prophet
On a traffic island stopped
And he raved of saving me"

On the street with a Leica M, my favorite camera still. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4FpUhtfbBY[/ame]

guitar accompaniment

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDIzsxXxofI[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nqcL0mjMjw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJYnqDAXkEg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWAgc0T6iOc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GNhdQRbXhc[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFR9vqxNPB0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgjmxYL04V4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTFm9gFz3_w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2viFm8f_Lo[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFNNPZsO7-Q[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9VhD4SccSE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riuXdXAOArY&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCPbL4yA7ik&feature=&p=CE770E647B78111F&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGoBQIhyFFM[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r80HF68KM8g&ob=av3n[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IwYQ1Vqf_4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBoLlqerXWY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSVd8szH7Qk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bAFITGnjrg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny7vW6dgnUY[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZP0pzDRtQw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hL8MYFBtV0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3duAGTJ_QJI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbxfe7DMxVo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je8MXiwmNIk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyWJCd1GYhw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVpmob_a_7Y[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ul-cZyuYq4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcL---4xQYA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOuXkdUIP5U[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-wW7rIRVew[/ame]


----------



## Intense

It's "Hey Jude Day. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDdI7GhZSQA[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

An OLDIE!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCKXxJRgVgc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCKXxJRgVgc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKyEyxwqS2c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

I'm on a ROLL!!!  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKyEyxwqS2c"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKyEyxwqS2c[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skydln4BhDI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgTSldSAVLs&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgTSldSAVLs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

Last one for a bit:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQepFF-Sr0&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQepFF-Sr0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WU-MBTW86U8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkbfKT-Cmd8[/ame]

Those legs go on forever.


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwIeP9eDb-s[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhJKgdzAJ9o[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ghnpUNTR1I[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuNJjj8E99g[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Kiss


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f06QZCVUHg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCBASt507WA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJkxFhFRFDA[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IDUxk9sSXI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IDUxk9sSXI[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s8l75Oxf1U[/ame]



peace...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voQWlL-jj5Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8NR_9YEcLw[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW6v-mqo17Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yzOgQpDsD8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpVLlnQ08OA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijH9YluKG3U&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1I5WU8r9Uj8&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUAacbCcouA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB7h5aWPPd0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaSSK09_mBc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vozW8yPYhw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmYys-ZjNrg[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzmpJpXkLLA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzmpJpXkLLA[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15AFE7RhoA0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15AFE7RhoA0[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUf4F9VXo_s"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUf4F9VXo_s[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_pFJR-2qqE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_pFJR-2qqE[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGP_jAb6FOI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi1ArEPKlu0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6kn8m8dmLg[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f27I0RIdWk[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZEHb_fySHY[/ame]

I was born like this with hips like this 
Lips like this and wrists like this 
legs like this and arms like this 
a fist like this to hit you with, now 
you're like school on Sunday 
You aint got no class 
You keep running your mouth but... 
You can kiss my ass! 

No made to measure baby 
One size does not fit all 
I will not be the one 
You make to take the fall 
[repeat]

I got the curves to fear, the words to feel 
and when I scream I've heard them say 
i've got the voice to heal 
You dont need to be sorry 
you dont have to be saved 
You just need to be proud of the body that God gave 

No made to measure baby 
One size does not fit all 
I will not be the one 
You make to take the fall 
[repeat]

listen to me say...yeah 

I'm so fat I'm fucked up 
I'm so skinny I'm sick 
I'm tired of the magazines 
Talkin that bullshit! 
I'm not fat, they're fucked up 
I'm not skinny, they're sick 
I'm just tired of the critics who keep talking that bullshit 

I was born like this with eyes like this 
Teeth like this and thighs like this 
A face like this, a waist like this 
and when I die...I'll die like this...now 
You're like school on Sunday 
You ain't got no class 
You keep running your mouth but 
I just might kick your ass! 

No made to measure baby 
One size does not fit all 
I will not be the one 
You make to take the fall 
[repeat]

Let me hear you say YEAH! 
I'm so fat I'm fucked up 
I'm so skinny I'm sick 
I'm tired of the magazines 
Talkin that bullshit! 
I'm not fat, they're fucked up 
I'm not skinny, they're sick 
I'm just tired of the critics who keep talking that bullshit 

NOW WHAT?-NOW WHAT?-NOW WHAT? What you gonna say next time you SEE US? 
NOW WHAT?-NOW WHAT?-NOW WHAT? What you gonna say next time you SEE US?​


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMxFa6-6gJ4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8lJYN3FfC0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFRM4oJwLdc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk3WLyVQ9rM[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ9rpTOZy5g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ9rpTOZy5g[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k49paH8plfY[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkffecJ5nCA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkffecJ5nCA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku9_D6N1n-k[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHcVU5cGUNE[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiUIbsXJPPI&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiUIbsXJPPI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6fj-roXP0s]It's Getting Harder All The Time[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lJFoareXeI[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm6qw_yeo6o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyCEexG9xjw[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qswKeWhjaUc&p=14B3D14C88037832&playnext=1&index=20[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0mhLbJJ9Ao[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiF8md-w-zw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ5aNftth5I[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJmrgicMLQA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFJu8DCH_b0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV2U0_7nwb0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVcxiZrri1k[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwJodaJjRMc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AHnQtY1bg4[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33ykYFxzp58&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3zkkLckeyM[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTNIqJE80nQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE6iAjEv9dQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rKHeN69r_M[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECgBXkil7YI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

Evil Boy!

Die Antwoord: Evil Boy - Boing Boing


----------



## Cal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DAlhni1_iI[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgV6VUinDEA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMNgbISmF4I[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And a child shall lead us....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1dlWmrRstc&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRitfbhITLM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcPt7NnhwvA[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

Hit me on da Burner..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sei-eEjy4g[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOpxt3CpZBk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCrXPh8m-dc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncDRTfLNGKI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKJmThO5jrE[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YCGtT_FRYg[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjJL9DGU7Gg[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyTdtf0LFMk[/ame]


----------



## 2Parties

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vtl0XHIGo8[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

Cool Vid 2parties..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6N4a7RX5x7E&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvNOZegkVXo[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-L0NpaErkk[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuJl1T-trLw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvHx3R-yt_c[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6AH582yH6s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYdlqjiQPAc&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8RVrY-OZ4w[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMcL2sJHqOk[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIFknAdVvNM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK6QJP4khPM&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUwjNBjqR-c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHDt2t0oO7g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48o5rCFFxh8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9hYpM0o7x8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gosh, he left us way too soon 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RA4MykPm4s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTMc8KMqcqc[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4v-_p5dU34[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPnXkQ67spI[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LnK8b_jk8w]Hawaii 5.0 Theme Song[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69zvFnVa03g[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWT3y2CZXVQ]Tequila[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCp6YNalsUY]Dance This Mess Around[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJmmaIGiGBg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwxsWIYJI2A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzrUqAtUcpU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKgJwHQaMjQ[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fF8wU4Nl9Y[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVY691ObVJE]Cry Like A Baby[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGR9I-s1BYg[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_3QqzI23sE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

And now for something completely different ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6md5RSnVUuo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuozSKFFWBc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01lowRfgloQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS4xoDMAkG0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkvLq0TYiwI[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qog65XHM-ok&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGvUIlSIjxk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE9TNG8IQNI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDl3iUo__dY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JQiEs32SqQ&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pODq8_FxE&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvlJe1mwlw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTc8kvd_8hQ[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6ELUtE1YKw[/ame]

English Translation:

Where love and loving-kindness are together, God is always there
Since Christ's love has gathered us all together in one company,
Let us rejoice and take delight n Him, now and forever,
Let us now without any reserve or deception love one another. 

Where love and loving-kindness are together, God is always there,
Therefore, whenever we are together,
Let us not be divided from each other in our feelings;
Let spite, quarreling and strife cease among us, and may Christ, who is God, be in our midst. 

Where love and loving-kindness are together, God is always there
Bring us, in the company of the blessed, to behold Your great beauty,
To see Your face in glory, Christ our God,
There to possess heaven's peace and joy, Your truth and love,
Happiness of immeasurable excellence,
Through unending ages of ages, world without end.


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0dmnB_z46I[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKfbVAO6VGA[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhMO9azmKNU[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44_rtJxPg0s[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B9VPewOJ1k[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftiJRiONy4o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7VsoxT_FUY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMBXOACDUU0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zD_FmHp2RM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzbpMQ1UKpA[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZflnIOpAjU[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa5KJ5C-QP8[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4VMDxSyLAU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY9TbZMlTaI[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zGxTG1RFwA[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5poyMQX5jtI&feature=grec_index[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2yBmSmTr1w[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnCe24LQjDI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXPAR2QBv-0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpNvCa99W5s&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncl7New1czM[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iA6BqS9FlQ0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz7oguguIZE[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDS00Pnhkqk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_7C0QGkiVo[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

C                    Am
Many's the hour I've lain by my window
    C                         Am
And thought of the people who carried the burden
    C                                Am
Who marched in the strange fields in search of an answers
    C                       Am        G
And ended their journeys an unwilling hero

Am               Em                      Am             G
Here's a song to those who are gone with never a reason why
      Em                       Am
And a toast of the wine at the end of the line
      D7                       G
And a toll of the bell for the next one to die

Back in the coal fields of old Harlan county
Some talked of the union, some talked of good wages
And they lined them up in the dark of the forests
And shot them down without asking no questions

Here's a song to those who are gone with never a reason why
And a toast of the wine to the end of the line
And a toll of the bell for the next one to die

And over the ocean, to the red Spanish soil
Came the lincoln brigade with their dreams 
But they fell in the fire of germany's bombing
And they fell 'cause no one would hear their sad warning

Here's a song to those who are gone with never a reason why
And a toast of the wine at the end of the line
And a toll of the bell for the next one to die

In old Alabama, in old Mississippi
Two states of the union so often found guilty
They came on the busses, they came on the marches
And they lay in the jails or they fell by the highway

Here's a song to those who are gone with never a reason why
And a toast of the wine at the end of the line
And a toll of the bell for the next one to die

The state it was texas, the town it was Dallas
In the flash of a rifle a life was soon over
And nobody thought of the past million murders
And the long list of irony(?) had found a new champion

Here's a song to those who are gone with never a reason why
And a toast of the wine at the end of the line
And a toll of the bell for the next one to die
More lyrics: Phil Ochs Lyrics
​


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qd08FyXY3E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGtlXzsg59U[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1U1YFWKP-U[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLSAGnHNqGc[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUifliF0rBU[/ame]


when I was just a little thing I used to love parades
with banners, bands and red balloons and maybe lemonade
when I came home one mayday my neighbours father said
them marchers is all commies tell me kid are you a red?
well, I didnt know just what he meant my hair back then was brown
our house was plain red brick like most others in the town
so I went and asked my mamma why our neighbour called me red
my mummy took me on her knee and this is what she said

CHORUS:
well you aint done nothin if you aint been called a red
if youve marched or agitated, youre bound to hear it said
so you might as well ignore it, or love the word instead
cause you aint been doin nothin if you aint been called a red

when I was growin up, had my troubles I suppose
when someone took exception to my face or to my clothes
or tried to cheat me on a job or hit me on the head
when I organised to fight back why the stinkers called me red

but  you aint done nothin if you aint been called a red
if youve marched or agitated, youre bound to hear it said
so you might as well ignore it, or love the word instead
cause you aint been doin nothin if you aint been called a red

when I was livin on my own one apartment that I had
had a lousy rotten landlord let me tell ya he was bad
but when he tried to throw me out I rubbed my hands and said
you havent seen a struggle if you havent fought a red!

and you aint done nothin if you aint been called a red
if youve marched or agitated, then youre bound to hear it said
so you might as well ignore it, or love the word instead
cause you aint been doin nothin if you aint been called a red

well I kept on agitatin, cause what else can you do?
youre gonna let the sons of bitches walk all over you
my friends said youll get fired, hanging with that commie mob
I should be so lucky buddy, I aint got a job

and you aint done nothin if you aint been called a red
if youve marched or agitated, then youre bound to hear it said
so you might as well ignore it, or love the word instead
cause you aint been doin nothin if you aint been called a red

well Ive been agitatin now for fifty years or more
for jobs or for equality and always against war
Ill keep on agitatin as far as I can see
and if thats what being red is then Its good enough for me

cause you aint done nothin if you aint been called a red
if youve marched or agitated, then youre bound to hear it said
so you might as well ignore it, or love the word instead
cause you aint been doin nothin if you aint been called a red


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rhM1i43NK8&feature=fvwk[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYiKdJoSsb8[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Nice song, intense. Hadn't heard of him before.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHNwKN5D-Co&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blsjAE-NUxA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC8-DsLFqS0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12qtTuvWQSI[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voqL5ksOuoo[/ame]


----------



## Kat

Not into soaps, but what a fun, sexy video..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUSTSUw98wI[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbdLqQqbLYE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVLOMAanlIU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEMuAnFH_lM[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G60PfjeTh9Y[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXGFKpWUOW0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwSZvHqf9qM[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKIKEm1jul8[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ffj6hKN2n0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6_TSTy27o[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkLXOWimMY8&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkLXOWimMY8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNwqV7RHj_s[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA_Q19HFQig[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haTw-xM6Vx0&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHDt2t0oO7g[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf9-BCix4io&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJmmaIGiGBg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTc8kvd_8hQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRK5vLUYLmg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6LqhYMj5nM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWR7ILg75D4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGL2rytTraA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwCykGDEp7M[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvsQ9hYKq7c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf9d7rSf_Ks[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i8ZCp3-n7w[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkqAEjZfVv8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqCGROeAEpQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qox4uMRcEd4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw4AV_BeE24[/ame]


----------



## blu

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inyoiKjVe0I[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOiZP8FS5Ww[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWkOryYF6CI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

And...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtYRxvYlDgw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## blu

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrML6s1wNHk[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9VhD4SccSE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkaMVLHxzWE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

You might be older than me.


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUseW_yJkpg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdYWuo9OFAw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1loyjm4SOa0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvm2OYF2p7E[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCGvfaVFao0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTIiWmIp4mc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxlwsJu1d00[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MStoUfrsCig[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5nPjMMHDcQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WncYFylCIE[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6a0znlrdOc[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbm6GXllBiw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8cUvPyvsg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL68ZeclcA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4-a8zh0m9c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ptavYnUBM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKbk_dQ8Mhg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdC0hRHb5fs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXVoOgwiYc8[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK7csq4USCM[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nry2u-NQSQ&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBk1aarcKws[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dev7yoxlK-s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ1tF6LgB40&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHq87F2fS-s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU9JWukf07c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQJY8EVqzwA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3M8Sk7X51k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umlBrQoG6xk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Intense said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU9JWukf07c&feature=related



omg...the doors.

Now for some real music:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX0_akjGk9M&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnmY2XzB_20[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nxtwafpcPY&feature=related[/ame]

Christine Lavin
"Damaged Goods"
He was always a bit too open, a bit too quick to please.
Such eager men make women feel I'll at ease.
Relationships never lasted long,
But there was nothing in particular you could say he was doing wrong.
But now his loneliness is beginning to show
His confidence is at an all-time low.
He's always second-guessing; look at him hesitate.
The littlest decisions are the hardest to make
Cause now he thinks of himself as damaged goods.
So far no one's ever treated him as gently as he hoped they would
And he don't hold his head up quite so high
And he finds himself longing for the innocence of times gone by.
She had her first man when she was 23,
Years after all her girlfriends gave away their virginity.
And now at last she thought her life had begun,
But she sees things a little differently now that she's 31.
She's had a lot of lovers, but no special man
Has ever really touched her or tried to understand.
Now there's an awkward hesitation in everything she does.
If only her life could be simple like it was,
But now she thinks of herself as damaged goods.
So far no one's ever treated her as gently as she hoped they would
And she don't hold her head up quite so high
And she finds herself longing for the innocence of times gone by.
I don't know about you, but it seems like all of my friends
Are either being hurt or they are trying to mend the hurt
Been done to them by somebody else.
And now they carry like a badge a slightly damaged image of themselves.
I got a little sister, 15 years old
And there is so very much I think she should be told,
But she won't listen; Lord knows I never did,
And that's why I got so many scars I struggle to keep hid.
Sometimes I falter, sometimes I lose.
Sometimes I get caught up wallowing in my blues.
So undecided; I hesitate and yet
Every once in awhile I just manage to forget
That I think of myself as damaged goods.
So far no one's ever treated me as gently as I wished they would
And I don't hold his head up quite that high
And I'm longing for the simple days, I wonder how they got this way,
Longing for the innocence of times gone by,
Oh, those times gone by.


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpD5_c2j1OM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHcA_hROx8c[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyKXW3ioY1Q[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Funny

This one is my favorite:  _Regretting What I Said to You When You Called Me 11:00 On a Friday Morning to Tell Me that at 1:00 Friday Afternoon You're Gonna Leave Your Office, Go Downstairs, Hail a Cab to Go Out to the Airport to Catch a Plane to Go Skiing in the Alps for Two Weeks, Not that I Wanted to Go With You, I Wasn't Able to Leave Town, I'm Not a Very Good Skier, I Couldn't Expect You to Pay My Way, But After Going Out With You for Three Years I DON'T Like Surprises!! Subtitled: A Musical&#65279; Apology_

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_6XMqcEqiI[/ame]


Serious...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svuqnrFsZN8[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv-EOc_74bY[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhhzElzTZJw[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IqH3uliwJY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IqH3uliwJY[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAZqjsSZphE[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI94AsuvUUA[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ox1Tore9nw[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpmILPAcRQo[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFYtpTot7hQ[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_uBQ9jvAZU&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_uBQ9jvAZU&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjN5_cJDWHs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjN5_cJDWHs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5H-6fOc3HE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j83xviHVmGg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F71M16OsN_4[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g40c6iAEHpc&feature=related[/ame]



peace...


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=va-RTdt6vnU[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZStOLwTNrY[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk41Gbjljfo[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2S1I_ien6A[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO9nzpZIoFk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqycvOTtnFU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCRv-cNsZyA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-pfO4GbIEo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21tfNrV2Yw0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqB1oqP8smg&feature=&p=548F236C85D6904C&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZQYN4BaOUc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inzCOWDKJVY[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sopm_Ktprns[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCroEHESdZs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1KFb9w9azA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTuPbJLqFKI[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SObti-rcOWY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb3irmtuylU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3T_xeoGES8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TQ3kjEp5Ik&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

Not in costume, but never out of style.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsMQbedCZj0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BZUjAIXPXU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRA5S59KjwY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNTmXk5H0Nc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNTmXk5H0Nc[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

Burdon.

How strange ~ The _Animals_.

That sort of explains some things...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_iSIv26S_o"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_iSIv26S_o[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

p.s.  Oh, wow!  Yeah.  I know I'm crazy. I don't EVEN have to wEnder!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVA-xTBeHyM[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

I don't think we're supposed to do this,

post song after song,

but I've waited for long times, between these posts.  <sigh>

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kB67HO8tkQs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kB67HO8tkQs[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

Mr.Fitnah said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVA-xTBeHyM



Oh, WOW, dude!!!

Pebbles?  

Eh?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Avtj8tdpr5Y&ob=av2e"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Avtj8tdpr5Y&ob=av2e[/ame]

Hey!  What can I say?  I'm OLDER than you!!!


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbKuFSFXwgc[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd2Ch6WBeQU[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo254dLSh-o[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak6fZrkjWoA[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM_10MzkX6k&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9VhD4SccSE[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOIS5taqA8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY_5JOEmFK0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW3L8qon7hg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXdEDcY79vE[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD_CKmJUh74[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kl_CIiQXVs[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXoTSOJWiz8&feature=grec_index[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

Well. Maybe my favorite song didn't deserve it's own thread after all.

Well....






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V3t8J5YRa0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iAhkT4s9TE&feature=related[/ame]

Immie


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Nejcm-WswU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPObq_EvIg8[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB1D9wWxd2w[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ULVQOneeZE[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ygH6prkcIs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kezbMtlwW5Q&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdxbG4E8jJU[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPG69s5x4N8[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijHA2BAguXI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

It's a 70s hippy chick weekend.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSep7QJXKlE&feature=fvsr[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8eI1LgHWKQ[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LDNg38qAH8[/ame]


----------



## Revere

I liked the way Bob Welch's vocals sounded with the former makeup of the group.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZlIYM7CmX0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKtRTHg2mp4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dD_J27KTvk[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKTAJkVFvCI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3sMjm9Eloo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMAGI7zRqj8[/ame]


----------



## Meister

With Peter Green...before the skirts joined



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knZltCtkedk[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1TDN67ibdo[/ame]


----------



## Revere

Made the pain of Jimmy Carter go away...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXJOhFGT2PY[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Revere

Czechoslovakian Ernest "Bilbo" Berger (drums)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LA3kB8hrVM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glrl4LcvU5g[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAGc5xmc_Ts[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BiXNHa5R9w&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drotqeAuVRI[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8jJ1ORIOes[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep7W89I_V_g[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqC3KF3fT84&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwWTLREMpTc[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hj5S1RCUDvM[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av7m_Pgt1S8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5puvToReRr0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_ALElMLpRA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

Recognize the instrumentals?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBjx6ekd2FA[/ame]

Anyone, anyone?


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKWbMJOIkUk[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqIIW7nxBgc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF1628qACPM[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrwjiO1MCVs[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HBxUWSxcq8[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P12gSBbLXys[/ame]



peace...


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aoyWoO28Fc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5aSspIVrK0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPgAM31N5Co[/ame]



peace...


----------



## SFC Ollie

OK, I give up. This blasted song line keeps going through my head and for the life of me I can't remember any more of the song or who it's by even though i can see him singing it......

The line?

"In the winter of 69"

And no it's not Johnny Winter......


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CydPIf3b-Mc[/ame]



peace...


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GdeU0ww4zY[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYtGsvoBVw8[/ame]



peace...


----------



## dilloduck

SFC Ollie said:


> OK, I give up. This blasted song line keeps going through my head and for the life of me I can't remember any more of the song or who it's by even though i can see him singing it......
> 
> The line?
> 
> "In the winter of 69"
> 
> And no it's not Johnny Winter......



thanks--now it's stuck in my head


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdAEmX0OpMk&feature=related[/ame]



peace...


----------



## SFC Ollie

dilloduck said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I give up. This blasted song line keeps going through my head and for the life of me I can't remember any more of the song or who it's by even though i can see him singing it......
> 
> The line?
> 
> "In the winter of 69"
> 
> And no it's not Johnny Winter......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks--now it's stuck in my head
Click to expand...


So who is it?


----------



## Meister

SFC Ollie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I give up. This blasted song line keeps going through my head and for the life of me I can't remember any more of the song or who it's by even though i can see him singing it......
> 
> The line?
> 
> "In the winter of 69"
> 
> And no it's not Johnny Winter......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks--now it's stuck in my head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So who is it?
Click to expand...


Try The Band..
"The Night They Drove Ol Dixie Down."


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DflFG9mD2Pw[/ame]



peace...


----------



## SFC Ollie

Wait, could that be winter of 65?


----------



## Meister

SFC Ollie said:


> Wait, could that be winter of 65?



Yes it is  " In the winter of '65, we were hungry just barely alive....."


----------



## Revere

Dayum.  Nice avatar.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Meister said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks--now it's stuck in my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try The Band..
> "The Night They Drove Ol Dixie Down."
Click to expand...


More rock than that. damn I can see the guy on stage.......


----------



## Revere

SFC Ollie said:


> Wait, could that be winter of 65?



You're thinking of...

He left home on a winter day, 1969


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wwtc5I757Jc[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Meister

Bryan Adams....Summer of 69?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Revere said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, could that be winter of 65?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're thinking of...
> 
> He left home on a winter day, 1969
Click to expand...


Lonely boy, good song but not it......


----------



## Meister

SFC Ollie said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, could that be winter of 65?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're thinking of...
> 
> He left home on a winter day, 1969
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lonely boy, good song but not it......
Click to expand...


Gonna have to give me more, Ollie.


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocPaHZaHYxs[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCOS2vOxuXE[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-ZK_dB0wi4[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

dilloduck said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I give up. This blasted song line keeps going through my head and for the life of me I can't remember any more of the song or who it's by even though i can see him singing it......
> 
> The line?
> 
> "In the winter of 69"
> 
> And no it's not Johnny Winter......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks--now it's stuck in my head
Click to expand...


The Band, "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down".


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW3L8qon7hg[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Nope.


----------



## Meister

Ollie, does I Bob Seger song sound familiar?  Seems one of them mentioned '65


----------



## SFC Ollie

Meister said:


> Ollie, does I Bob Seger song sound familiar?  Seems one of them mentioned '65



I'm thinking Seger or someone like him....


----------



## SFC Ollie

OK, I really feel dumb now. I had the year right 69. I had the season wrong. Summer not winter.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFjjO_lhf9c&ob=av2n[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD6LKzhQcDc[/ame]


----------



## Meister

SFC Ollie said:


> OK, I really feel dumb now. I had the year right 69. I had the season wrong. Summer not winter.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFjjO_lhf9c&ob=av2n



Look at post #21852


----------



## Revere

SFC Ollie said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie, does I Bob Seger song sound familiar?  Seems one of them mentioned '65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Seger or someone like him....
Click to expand...


"Started hummin a song from 1962..."

Night Moves.


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjTB6EG3xGo[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPcyTyilmYY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

SFC Ollie said:


> Nope.



Hail Mary Pass.....


Lyrics to Winter of '69 :
Blood-soaked mattress, blood-soaked hands
Chicago Police get their man
Counter Intelligence was in place
When O'Neil slipped the drugs right into his drink

Layin' asleep in his bed
One shot out and hundreds in
Hanrahan commended the cops
We all know friends make the best enemies, anyway

Blood-soaked mattress, blood-soaked hands
Chicago Police get their man
Counter Intelligence was in place

"You can kill the revolutionary," he said
"But you cannot kill the revolution"
And you have killed a revolutionary
But you have not killed the revolution

Layin' asleep in his bed
One shot out and hundreds in
Hanrahan commended the cops
We all know friends make the best enemies, anyway

December 4th, 1969
December 4th, 1969
December 4th, 1969
December 4th, 1969

The seasons have gone and left me here
In winter's arms this frozen year
The seasons have gone and left me here
In winter's arms, in winter's arms

"You can kill the revolutionary," he said
"But you cannot kill the revolution"
And you have killed a revolutionary
But you have not killed the revolution 
[ Winter of '69 Lyrics on http://www.lyricsmania.com/ ]

??????


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5znh58WITU8[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Meister said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I really feel dumb now. I had the year right 69. I had the season wrong. Summer not winter.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFjjO_lhf9c&ob=av2n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at post #21852
Click to expand...


Damn I missed the post.........Thank you.


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoznjbKVnmw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdQ7KoIUmes"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdQ7KoIUmes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5znh58WITU8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kisv8SYugQk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwxsF9FCE0Q[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8jC1lRZGTU&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGG1yb3BvUY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdrN89Vxu6I[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNpk2XcLaKc[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knvn4-CSji0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHTr4Bs_sg4&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29wr5Nl20hs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpYeqlvLAxQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OZ9F3NTvzY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz8PISGCWh8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbM7AOi2eXM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkIrZxN9pHk&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNZd8I59Q_Y&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HguL2bIri1Q[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OZgM6biFck[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJe5sMBpnNY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6giiYDlqRQs[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byaP3b1DCZk[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Yes, I realize it's actually Sunday...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5NbTinGDTI[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLgdcGEqgcw[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWv03Wgz0PQ[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgfnCTp3p7U[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3voGI4_KgmM[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRrHw5Kn3ZE[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYZ-Onw1Z1M[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWAo7Hleb98[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUE0r3fsWdg[/ame]


----------



## Crow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvQMmh3BHqc[/ame]


----------



## Crow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQlLYfgUtOc[/ame]


^^^Wins the prized "Crow award for best song title"


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_YJhmGKTxk[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I like Gary Allan

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvfJb10oc0M[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7wEctHyuc0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2rDp6FnbP0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRo5whIbau4[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OXrmxDp44[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWkLdkpWC0Y[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY0HCKOmrW0&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keIvA2wSPZc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuaGneHBGXQ[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-S90Uch2as[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq3MK8dLyvc&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=px06oFKmcjc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKAYGVIkbok&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6O2ncUKvlg&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBYSTxCDwFg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHNXYL2qeZc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIOIZk8-pwg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZOW8ZuLG2o[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErvgV4P6Fzc&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6oAFlPLGA8[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGdy4sqwOpk[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eUsSXXc8wU[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPNgjA4i6gM[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYETHsxAv8c[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrqGnA7xgCg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aVHLL5egRY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfLC2IpJ8Y[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haTw-xM6Vx0&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk-blXQjN-8&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXf4QLqnROU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwARpaKHx_w[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN86d0CdgHQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4hsC0nRvZM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbM7AOi2eXM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTc8kvd_8hQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkPlxZ7azJ4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

Hey never been here before... I was whistling the Andy Griffith Show... tune


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDZuPK63HKI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccTMG1onW5c[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmT6udys8Tc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHDt2t0oO7g[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEi7GPkxfsE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPmrGU-aGHU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpqmGx7meQw&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhRUe-gz690[/ame]



Look, rdone, wrycatcher, failgo, and the whatnot coffee clatch crew ....


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXlYBWxjQXs[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5h02ZmeB5c[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqSiLL8U3vo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3W6yf6c-FA&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w7OgIMMRc4&ob=av2n[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sk2x-XjeQ4A[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

PixieStix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3W6yf6c-FA&ob=av2e


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDK9QqIzhwk&ob=av2n[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3W6yf6c-FA&ob=av2e
Click to expand...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkADj0TPrJA&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Get a fucking room


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt6lYiKcik8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqFUmo8VVg0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3bUg8wsgVE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

When the Republicans take IL!!! After Brady, Kirk, Rutherford, Keats, Topinski, Kim and the majority of the IL House of Representative seats all turn RED with victory!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tJYN-eG1zk[/ame]

and then we will tell the Obama Socialists this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8KQmps-Sog&ob=av3e[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vimZj8HW0Kg[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xmckWVPRaI&ob=av3n[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfxlzq2Nfno[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu2pVPWGYMQ[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9IfHDi-2EA[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEXHeTcxQy4&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9XtDyDUjIU[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFnbYW8MCXc[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1iR2Wi3u5o[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPS2uJNvSrI[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSqYAbBFhzc[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8olMmOFF8PI[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEi7GPkxfsE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDbAtWpoA6k[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbrzZWLu6Qw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yV05IH3a4Bg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjZCtMg_j04&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIGrZXfSpgA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioE_O7Lm0I4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVLOMAanlIU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1C2lbGwcHE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riuXdXAOArY[/ame]


----------



## Revere

Better than Conti's...has a TSOP sound to it...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBnp3b3zGto&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QteZ15s319o[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOecBVpkNvw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzriEXPJ1-k[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7J1_hZ7iM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvsmRuRp4cM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vzCYPJxoiE&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzhzCF77GDo[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW8TlrYhBxk[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtzIWPeun7c[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSXTu-WllZ8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3U0udLH974[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm-Vh3j8sys[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDu6HYWdxkQ&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6VW4tMZbE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yB6S3c7f8XA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYwbkqGmeKw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2YeEUlyhQw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya42n0LDSi0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35x_rwyBh-8[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDztE7e9Skg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8jC1lRZGTU&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qApjGnQNIKY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqRi_hC2qWI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfJijzRkO78[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqZmtq5LhFo[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiHRm2DioMA[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QArBbvj68lw[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

Dailymotion - Bruce Hornsby - The Way It Is - une vidéo Musique


----------



## goldcatt

Logged on today and almost immediately thought of this one
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqUa_G1h3pw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nEZQKsf37I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmCgi3v4bgY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viovOqK9df4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7DFsBcVMDA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVd2TmtcBG0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgc0qPo8FgI[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDHzK3Xe7Yw&feature=player_embedded#%21


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkrLmeeCrhY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWYGCQsqc7g[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QyoRzZrF00&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvlJe1mwlw[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhrqsnvPaco[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANpCIgAYz1k[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ZdheRKzMk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtqDB2spyG0[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzQnPz6TpGc&ob=av2n[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ygI3BZxdCY[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jmNe77vces[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

Trancy/Dancy MOI:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_eheyBqfEk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_eheyBqfEk[/ame]

p.s.  If you like this?  Check out www.javabeats.com ~ KILLER station!


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsJVT8Jr_pM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFq5O2kabQo[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq6OoPB5FIM[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9VXjFzWIgE[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGmkM4v9AaY&p=4CAF4AEC59435734&playnext=1&index=37[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNGNLo8K6Fk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bng3agUOYiI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bng3agUOYiI[/ame]

Oh, yeah.  ^THAT^.


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Nsy1Z4y2vE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Nsy1Z4y2vE[/ame]

It's Too Late...


----------



## fyrenza

I'm sort of on a roll, here...

When this dude, like, screams, NO! ?

I cum.

I likeee music when I'm having sex, and this is one of those tunes that just DO me:

3:12

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt2Y78VgfNQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt2Y78VgfNQ[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Here's some good stuff!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3M8Sk7X51k[/ame]


----------



## westwall

And this


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgjUF-qivsw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

one of the greatest voices ever

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAlfrJ-9uj4[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Simply awesome guitar work

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXImb1Amevo[/ame]


----------



## westwall

One of the greatest ever and a tragedy when he was killed


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAG-kX_IlUw[/ame]


----------



## westwall

one incredible musical genius, he played almost every instrument in this song...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEdO1gla8Zw[/ame]


----------



## westwall

My favourite song by my favourite band

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp6-wG5LLqE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21NCH2sPlhc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60AChuvfzUo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP_MDIYhPH0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aRKZFR5imM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkumhBVPGdg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_223jKXKgQ[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q4LvXZNOuI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaUCIcp7bHA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyF5J7au1jE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K63pu7nd6Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## jillian

where i was last night 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8cg_EHziCo&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

jillian said:


> where i was last night
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8cg_EHziCo&feature=youtube_gdata_player





Cool!  Did you film that?


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5Snehl2bAk[/ame]


----------



## jillian

Valerie said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> where i was last night
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8cg_EHziCo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!  Did you film that?
Click to expand...


no. someone posted it after the show. i'm hoping someone who got better visuals posts one.


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lWJXDG2i0A[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKoBZeICszc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9j_j-cUwKc[/ame]


----------



## rdean

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZktrckBpB4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFhp0ZjuOmM[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qh-8ZMoLeY[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJQcol7HevI[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6KXgjLqSTg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cin0QzuEss[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMs9NudasVI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elZs9SkiOZs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzddC29LM-0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOCa3noEB5s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_YDQ4Yyqx4[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izeDRfkyMAQ&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OCnHNk2Hac&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12T95RHGLH8[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQOCdE0E64o[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kuSq1jgyD0[/ame]

And you can't fight the tears that ain't coming
Or the moment of truth in your lies
When everything seems like the movies
Yeah you bleed just to know your alive


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwiHbC-EVTc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fymw5ie9Zd4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UhResTVZ6s[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4VTz7gSHds[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVaLE4TTbwI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyXrHSR5kg4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1DDgNCLD84&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5Xl0Qry-hA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U84Ctl7rL34&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpgY5S3AcSw&ob=av2n[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq9Mhj7oc7w&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pALWIj9ketA&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tqvbgads1E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YxpDEpngko[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay9nPcnPOw4[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAEv45lNb3w[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQY7BusJNU&ob=av2n[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfIQNM2MAFk[/ame]


Useless faith and numbered days
The end is near, we´re all insane

The end is near, the drug is fear
Obey these words and believe me 
Puppets play your game
Useless faith or poisoned veins
Follow me blindly into oblivion

Useless faith and numbered days
The end is near, we´re all insane

The doomsayers, the clock-watchers
Control your fate for their needs
When the bullets are a legal drug
Murder is the ultimate rush
Society will punish you, is it wrong to execute

When will the powerful learn to understand
When we split our wrists the same blood 
Falls into the sand

Useless faith and numbered days
The end is near, we´re all insane


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbRfYDP5P28[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVEhDrJzM8E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcGARx0EhJc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwqMKf7r7Xg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKvllT4I9w0[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VUP4thpr3c[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4bCVoMCeYY[/ame]

Jimmy joined the army &#8216;cause he had no place to go 
There ain&#8217;t nobody hirin&#8217; 
&#8216;round here since all the jobs went 
down to Mexico 
Reckoned that he&#8217;d learn himself a trade maybe see the world 
Move to the city someday and marry a black haired girl 
Somebody somewhere had another plan 
Now he&#8217;s got a rifle in his hand 
Rollin&#8217; into Baghdad wonderin&#8217; how he got this far 
Just another poor boy off to fight a rich man&#8217;s war 

Bobby had an eagle and a flag tattooed on his arm 
Red white and blue to the bone when he landed in Kandahar 
Left behind a pretty young wife and a baby girl 
A stack of overdue bills and went off to save the world 
Been a year now and he&#8217;s still there 
Chasin&#8217; ghosts in the thin dry air 
Meanwhile back at home the finance company took his car 
Just another poor boy off to fight a rich man&#8217;s war 

When will we ever learn 
When will we ever see 
We stand up and take our turn 
And keep tellin&#8217; ourselves we&#8217;re free 

Ali was the second son of a second son 
Grew up in Gaza throwing bottles and rocks when the tanks would come 
Ain&#8217;t nothin&#8217; else to do around here just a game children play 
Somethin&#8217; &#8216;bout livin&#8217; in fear all your life makes you hard that way 

He answered when he got the call 
Wrapped himself in death and praised Allah 
A fat man in a new Mercedes drove him to the door 
Just another poor boy off to fight a rich man&#8217;s war


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS0KT4hJO1E&feature=related[/ame]

Oh, I live in California. I can look out at the ocean
On the silver blue Pacific. It is always there to see,
But I'm so busy working that I don't have time to see it,
But it's the knowing that it's there that means lot to me.

And it makes it hard, when I close my eyes,
When I can see the pictures taken at Botswanna
The pictures of the children with the flies in their eyes.

And those with all the money, they are having nervous breakdowns,
And they're always taking pills to make them feel the otherwise.
Well, how could I ever stumble or complain that things aren't going right?
How could I ever fail to see rainbows in the skies?

And it makes it hard, when I close my eyes,
Because I can see the pictures taken at Botswanna
The pictures of the children with the flies in their eyes.

Oh, faith it is a fire, and it's fanned by the winds of thanks.
I am worried of our numbers, and I'm worried of our ranks,
As we fire up the Porsches, fighting to survive,
And we look for valet parking out on Rodeo Drive.

And it makes it hard. I wonder if God cries
When he sees the pictures taken at Botswanna
The pictures of the children with the flies in their eyes.

And I'm not my brother's keeper, for I do not have the power,
As if part of some great game that they play on the other side;
Because it's all I can do to just keep myself together.
Still, I see the faces in the blue Pacific tide.

And it makes it hard, when I close my eyes,
And I can see the pictures taken at Botswanna
The pictures of the children with the flies in their eyes.

Is it not for us to wonder? Is it not for us to question?
Is it not for us to cry out? This cannot be denied;
For we are but a family without walls, but we have waters,
And every face you see, it is you and it is I.

And it makes it hard, when you close your eyes,
And you can see the pictures taken at Botswanna
The pictures of the children, yeah, the pictures of the children
With the flies in their eyes.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-FqlSZ8nrY[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSGmsjUs3Gw[/ame]

Don't be silent, fight
Violence, mêlées and disturbances of peace

Here's your introduction to destruction and the hate sustaining me
Are we safer or in danger drowning in atrocities?
Riot gear the slaves are here piling corpses high
It's the rich man's war but it's the poor that fight

More capitalist crimes, more enemies than allies
No WMD's, who gives a fuck if they die?
Just kill 'em all, watch 'em fall, skin the world with their lies
It's the rich man's war but it's the poor that fight

Stand up, speak out, strike back
Stand up, speak out, strike back
They don't know what they started
Confrontation

My religion of resistance challenging everything
Radicals and dissidents of creativity
We are the children of the siege, you hide
In this rich man's war where the poor just die

More deception and greed, more wars and disease
More lies from the high, mind that seek to deceive
A weak nation of need like silent thieves in the night
It's a rich man's war but it's the poor that die

Stand up, speak out, strike back
Stand up, speak out, strike back
They don't know what they started
Confrontation

Stand, fight, speak, fight, strike back
Stand, fight, speak, fight, strike back
They don't know what they started
Confrontation

This is my battle cry
Defy the lies of the tyrant race
With a fist in the air
And a finger in their face

Defy the tyrants, don't be silent [x4]

Stand up, speak out, strike back
Stand up, speak out, strike back
They don't know what they started
Confrontation

Stand, fight, speak, fight, strike back
Stand, fight, speak, fight, strike back
They don't know what they started
Confrontation

Well, there's no way they can stop us now
There's no way they can stop us now
There's no way they can stop us
So let them try, we fight or we die


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACol4H9vYkc[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kb9PpTGVU4[/ame]
Look at the blueprints as they disappear
Gaze at the blank space filled with all our fears
To make a move could mean devastation
To take a chance is the way to face them
Making a choice to take a different road

You want a revolution?
You've got to make a difference on your own
You want a revolution?
Stand up, stand out and make it known

A new state, renovation
A new day, brings rejuvenation
These days, another way no replay
No replay, I think about it this way
Time's up, how can I say that's okay?
Too late, I should've, could've maybe
Why wait when in the end it could be my last big mistake?

You want a revolution?
You've got to make a difference on your own
You want a revolution?
Stand up, stand out and make it known

Face first, new days, choices we've made
Face first, new days, the choices we make
Face first our ability to choose
I make a change instead of saying that it's just fine
Time to open up and time to realize
You can make a difference if you try

You want a revolution?
You've got to make a difference on your own
You want a revolution?
Stand up, stand out and make it known
You've got to stand up and make it known
You want a revolution?


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8MOIs0Dd5g[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiWomXklfv8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZBUb0ElnNY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtd1vVUTxbg&feat[/ame]



(With the perfect hair
And the perfect wife
And the perfect kids
And the perfect life
I will finally be somebody...)

(Let's play born-again
American, resistance is
the game!)

Two pigs wearing suits
Brought the news
That I'm wanted by the bank

They say the rent is due
Caesar's onto you
So you better remember your place

Then they outsourced my job
And gave a raise to my boss

Bailed out the banks
But billed me for the loss

They say we must submit
And be one with the Machine

Because the Kingdom of Fear
Needs compliance to succeed

So waterboard the kids for fun
it's all the rage

And play born-again American
Resistance is the game

SMASH THE CONTROL MACHINE
Work, buy, consume, die

SMASH THE CONTROL MACHINE
Happy little slaves for minimum wage

(The revolution will be monetized
And streamed live via renegade WiFi)

The clinic said I'm sick
Toxic..... and impure

But there isn't any cure
For the poor or uninsured

So we live our digital lives
On multiple screens

And we forget that
The blood of the workers
Grease the machines

In the Psalm of the Fiends
Love. ..... discriminates

While the fat cats feed the rats
Their daily dose of cake

So waterboard the kids for fun
it's all the rage
[ Find more Lyrics on OTEP "SMASH THE CONTROL MACHINE" Lyrics ]

And play born-again American
Resistance is the game

SMASH THE CONTROL MACHINE
Work, buy, consume, die

SMASH THE CONTROL MACHINE
Happy little slaves for minimum wage

SMASH THE CONTROL MACHINE
Work, buy, consume, die

SMASH THE CONTROL MACHINE
Haters, betrayers, liars, and thieves

(America)

She sold her soul
For designer clothes

For the perfect lips
And the perfect nose

The winner in the end
Always owns the most

Reality tv told her so!

(Mammonites)

Money changer!
Greedy bankers!

This is the Peoples House!

My minister has a sinister plan
To save my soul with a
credit card scam

Exploitation is contagious
For the selfish & self-inflated

Start a war, use the poor, 
Watch our profits soar & soar

We've become a nation of wolves
Ruled by sheep

Owned by swine
Overfed & put to sleep

And while the media's elite
Decrees what to think

I am wide awake
On the edge
And on the brink

So when Atlas shrugs
And The Fountainhead bleeds
And when Walstreet Apostles
Preach a gospel of greed

I'll renounce the fame of
this gluttonous age
And be a Born-again American
Resistance is to blame!

SMASH THE CONTROL MACHINE
Work, buy, consume, die

SMASH THE CONTROL MACHINE
Haters, betrayers, liars, and theives

SMASH THE CONTROL MACHINE
A nation of wolves - ruled by sheep!

Exploitation is contagious
Exploitation is contagious
Exploitation is contagious
Exploitation............


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ9GDiYU0-I[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBDqskQYxZ4[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ik1pxav-CM[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgWu37xXFkg[/ame]

We're buying and selling your history
How we go about it is no mystery
We check it with the city, then change the law
Are you looking forward?
Now you want some more

We're S-H-O-PP-I-N-G, we're shopping

It's easy when you got all the information
Inside help, no investigation
(No investigation, investigation)
No questions in the house, no give and take
There's a big bang in the city
We're all on the make

We're S-H-O-PP-I-N-G, we're shopping
We're S-H-O-PP-I-N-G, we're shopping

Our gain is your loss, that's the price you pay
I heard it in the House of Commons: everything's for sale

We're shopping
We're shopping

We're S-H-O-PP-I-N-G, we're shopping
We're S-H-O-PP-I-N-G, we're shopping

Ah ah ah, ah ah ah, ah ah ah, ah ah
Ah ah ah, ah ah ah, ah ah ah, ah ah

We're S-H-O-PP-I-N-G, we're shopping
We're S-H-O-PP-I-N-G, we're shopping

(We're shopping
We're shopping
We're shopping
We're shopping
We're shopping)


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmP43qsAXvk[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXgH_NBMACA[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Egt1Hq4wpE[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvwK-3cQ6gE[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK_1Sc2md7w[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2bxix3vFYM[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RirdzZM9Ic[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqZhM75aGMg[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Let us not forget



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ8MvnEVCqM[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLkmbLoaORU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgNztQ9UGK4[/ame]

Take me to the night I'm tipping
Topsy turvy turning upside down
Hold me tight and whisper what you wish
For there is no-one here around
You may sing-song me sweet smiles
Regardless of the city's careless frown
Come watch the no colors fade, blazing
Into petaled sprays of violets of dawn

Prince Charming I will be on two white steeds
To bring you dappled, diamond crowns
And climb your tower, Sleeping Beauty
'Fore you even know I've left the ground
You can wear a Cinderella, Snow White
Alice Wonderlanded gown
Come watch the no colors fade, blazing
Into petaled sprays of violets of dawn

I don't mean to wake you up
It's only loneliness just coming on
Come watch the no colors fade, blazing
Into petaled sprays of violets of dawn



Night all


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V77qc-77Rkc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hi8rRVcLi-w[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkZGAscEdLw[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR6pkU-_MK4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haTw-xM6Vx0&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-XtvR6-ckg[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6XZDb045xU[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rjMB0JotHM[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRazxFz9j-M[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_Bh5K05b48&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03kSrYn3T5M[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWvzZCZF1gw[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbNEOJMGFAo[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28_unHqjVp0[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh9cNYlmXEY[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_Q__p6uDJ8&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZLAvCgV80s[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeOqD3uMIRs[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqyZMjFqFf0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5HwGcDnh7s[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VoZ01FS5DY[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol-KrTTta4g[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHN3X6tFqAw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eMQyX-zAhQ[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdRdqp4N3Jw]YouTube - Alison Krauss-Gillian Welch - I'll Fly Away[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af926HzO6-4[/ame]

Travelin' down that coal town road. Listenin' to my rubber tires whine.
Goodbye to Buckeye and white Sycamore. I'm leavin' you behind.
I've been coal miner all of my life. Layin' down track in the hole.
Gotta back like an ironwood, bit by the wind. Blood veins blue as the coal. Blood veins blue as the coal.


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVjN3t8cj74[/ame]


----------



## Epsilon Delta

[youtube]RcX1qA1Etc8[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyF5J7au1jE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzcM4ikD5Bo[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbihpBjckvk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iMqIMzFIpE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L886mjb0O8[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhdiSqt6sXE[/ame]


Arizona...take off your hobo shoes...hey won't you go my way?


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsMQbedCZj0[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B7sH5QLyXY[/ame]


Winter descends as rain turns to snow...but keep one eye on spring 


A garland gay we bring you here
And at your door we stand
Here's a sprout, well budded out
*The work of our Lord's hand.*


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYBf06qAgDo&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CVJFQkPkCg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50b-Q-Z1bF0[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qQHlWkSM_o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qQHlWkSM_o&feature=related[/ame]

Figures of cornstalks bend in the shadows
Held up tall as the flames leap high
The green knight holds the holly bush
To mark where the old year passes by.


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt2mbGP6vFI[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8_FOQ7-P30[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugxFcmZXDyc[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw1lmCS11A8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arpZ3fCwDEw[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlPjxz4LGak[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7o-9JuzlD4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxpfBWMOlOk[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7z6dxQVhE8o&feature=fvsr[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_uBQ9jvAZU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVkN0VhOuZ0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFl0nlHaWa4[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGbOL6nCdkY[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsqKH_VIrng"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsqKH_VIrng[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTMc8KMqcqc[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NbTpssTGRI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

I sure do miss this guy.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn2-VLqAGpg&feature=fvsr[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N1iwQxiHrs&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtiXiYMS86U[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09alPYUmxxM[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ulm8F15tTyg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQOmW_TVPxI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM73jRsJn4A&feature=fvsr[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8kEUP_40Ak[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNvl19RDqbI&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNvl19RDqbI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Zp3LPRzuXo[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ux3-a9RE1Q[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wqI3p9PLT0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCD4rtcOgHE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01-2pNCZiNk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDWQ8w829tY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJe5sMBpnNY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFbDhbl3QPY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hse1btS7jR0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hse1btS7jR0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGDA0Hecw1k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXVjWTxvYVQ[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV-1H2-Fc28[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muhFxXce6nA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiXMhEbD52w[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7glgw7eCK4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_GmuIHL_EM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOP0Jmz6QIQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93S_l0qZrXA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1DDgNCLD84[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHXFOUQBRHE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdov2UIjUpY[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av7m_Pgt1S8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7VPWxabyNI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UO4Usj3hHNc[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV0KmOYfomM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GGyVqIXcDY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMZLW2Ps02w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcPc18SG6uA[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGoW6157HPg&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGoW6157HPg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG24sR_FyJ8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WcWHZc8s2I[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBC_RWGkEvY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU3u5UDjYeY[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHN3X6tFqAw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F02yQWW3Sm0[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5E7y-48aer4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcu7OCIqlqE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfr6jmJOGA8[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmfeKUNDDYs[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRO-6FbZFW0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpdBxwcwYjU[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuM3SteeAgY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aljlKYesT4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aljlKYesT4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daXxPnnc2sQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iA6l2KgQ2Kw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLJo-UozC4w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HH85zttgbGg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6R-yD2RgDU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcDCvQbOdig&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkhYT_ouxRw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Intense said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkhYT_ouxRw&feature=related



Dammit. Already repped you for La Grange.

Both of these are my favorite ZZ Top songs. The rest of them, eh.

But it's just something about these two that are infectious.


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_Qm9Wcg2wQ[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

RadiomanATL said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkhYT_ouxRw&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. Already repped you for La Grange.
> 
> Both of these are my favorite ZZ Top songs. The rest of them, eh.
> 
> But it's just something about these two that are infectious.
Click to expand...


Ack! That was "Tush", Intense. Bad YouTube!

Here:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFLqACIj8nc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFLqACIj8nc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjDpKeiYxOU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkrLmeeCrhY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3kInrBauaE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTc8kvd_8hQ[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UoLc6Y0Uzk[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNHoJjfH0gM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdTyVg9njOk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFmLHGGUa3k[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2WSiu0V0Lw[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbvxALFWvHs[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thVJisxVuKc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yCXAE_Va60[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4UWfPPh-OA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlhAnqliWH8[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qHWJML0Skg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qHWJML0Skg[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uzq_-xsnpc[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48IWzAWzxB0[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myu8Y764WwE&feature=grec_index[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi_eUig_uT8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbeclIrDokA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgNFGMCkPi4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2ZY9Fqolc8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxVlN-LzIks&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMc8naeeSS8[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nu0Lq-8uYqo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ8gChAsKoQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ8gChAsKoQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Just got this link in an email.

Really different.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WxyzS0vCME[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txt6i1OsmHk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK_6TU1T7V8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7an-BB4-lLA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JzFgvdo4Pk[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=x07oQVsFVDs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A73f2AzKBAY[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MJLi5_dyn0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5JJy8Z4dNM[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=irX7MpeMeig&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJTUSrgWW5Y[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=0thH3qnHTbI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBMT3OMEPwk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvm2OYF2p7E[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J47qIX_dos[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oabzajH7oUY[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMFsiawCazc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEAylKJb-to[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5LLxW0E_eE[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgbNymZ7vqY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uJ5VKmx6F8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKtsdZs9LJo[/ame]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]r75XWbsSx-E[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYSDC3cHoZs[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=7giOrKYIwpQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MH1UaPIEgA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YxaaGgTQYM[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGXGqRYOfg8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxVACta6dbA[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Heartbreakers

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtC7WDQEIUc[/ame]


----------



## westwall

1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLKiMbC6s2k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0av63J-OuQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_czQPiMWhDY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCeD_6Y3GQc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02J7WGdcwxY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuozSKFFWBc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS4xoDMAkG0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01lowRfgloQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d0lLL0RNHo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvEpsDNQ75g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gv62KbSBQM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MLBfwblps8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud_JZcC0tHI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bB5xL577r4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKwv5ZekY3Y[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR3K5uB-wMA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnPlAN_nKro[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGt-8adyabk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW3nPqPPBDw[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYjZK_6i37M&ob=av2n[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRD51qEJ8t4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol-KrTTta4g[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7an-BB4-lLA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxgeSv88c2w[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1KXQR3GyXA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Fuck all of you internet pussies. You couldn't fight your way out of barn door if it was cranked wide open for your panty waist  little asses.

My friends died while y'all soiled your little panties.  You fuckwits lewftwing sumbitches ain't worth dying for.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VsvZmIWxY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPU8OAjjS4k[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk_LBi3Usd0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPRyaCiOkzU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8reXEcksiWo[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxmy2vSCCR8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qUgv_XwsQ8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBDF04fQKtQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3MXiTeH_Pg[/ame]


----------



## westwall

A guilty pleasure...gotta love the fashion!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qswKeWhjaUc[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

Gunny said:


> Fuck all of you internet pussies. You couldn't fight your way out of barn door if it was cranked wide open for your panty waist  little asses.
> 
> My friends died while y'all soiled your little panties.  You fuckwits lewftwing sumbitches ain't worth dying for.





I should have rep'd this post instead. 

Happy birthday USMC!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Happy Veterans day

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dds2nAKAkNg[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

To Maddie, who thinks them big strong men need to take care of our delicate ladies here on USMB

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLI7FJgaydE[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKWFvbgkWls[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvlJe1mwlw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ylSUsel3w[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhB4iuKjJLc&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## westwall

If you ever get a chance to hear this performed live with a huge pipe organ like this you must do so..that is an order!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FXoyr_FyFw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

westwall said:


> If you ever get a chance to hear this performed live with a huge pipe organ like this you must do so..that is an order!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FXoyr_FyFw



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK-RsJnxW6k[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U84Ctl7rL34&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fadFLGWA2BE[/ame]

His guy is AWESOME in concert! He has an amazing voice.  He's 6'4" and he pulls that gorgeous sound up from his toes, I think.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-FLQvA5-Tk[/ame]


----------



## Ravi

Gunny said:


> Fuck all of you internet pussies. You couldn't fight your way out of barn door if it was cranked wide open for your panty waist  little asses.
> 
> My friends died while y'all soiled your little panties.  You fuckwits lewftwing sumbitches ain't worth dying for.


My father disagrees.

This one is for you.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MiMJNyv2O0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIYLZOp_Bzc&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm-M_PxewOU[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGqUa0AgET4[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ1yShjOst8[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HNgIqKDC4Q[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BdqsTXPt-g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Love this version
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUYI7kIR0S4[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQQ7KFNQr5Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3XSI_xwvss[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt75y38J00s[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWYGCQsqc7g[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFCpaDEM3Mc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR3Vdo5etCQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H25ORRgLxdA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NCDqYynUQk&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWcXuu16ttc[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6wBQELIO9E[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHZKPYQnsmc[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACol4H9vYkc[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFRFtnTd620[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA78e27R_J4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbL0PmNuJuQ[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwBMVg9L7Q0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3HemKGDavw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceh_VNTF0_c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9K4BKkLaCI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhuMLpdnOjY[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Jeremy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo



Copycat.


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tq-UsaRchI[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvqFkVNlWs8[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDRPtg0kmJU&feature=related[/ame]

*Check out Dante at 0:38!!*


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDd-GXkMrJs[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtwJvgPJ9xw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8T0A8OYLlk[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcbgRUQaza8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plJMQeKpz40[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqp1U6RoQaw[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ8V-FrrGJE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gAnSPp54L4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ok4SRFbxALQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8OOWcsFj0U[/ame]

Sorry about the commercial at the beginning. I like the lyrics to this song


----------



## JBeukema

Again

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDbXqP7z-Uc[/ame]


Life is cruel and then you die
Can&#8217;t be bothered to try to survive
Time won&#8217;t stop the hours fly
I watch my life slipping by
They call it news, it&#8217;s not to me
The world&#8217;s a mess on my TV
I cannot speak I cannot feel
Everything is nothing to me

There&#8217;s no music on my radio

There&#8217;s nothing bright to light my day
No signs to read, to show me the way
I can&#8217;t escape, I&#8217;m out of luck
A bad day, I&#8217;ve had enough
No hope for sleep, no hope it seems
For happiness and comfort dreams
Another day another wish
Don&#8217;t want my life to be like this

There&#8217;s no music on my radio


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6gvkT3BsMI[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM_10MzkX6k[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT68FS3YbQ4&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcbAibPA2yY[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWpND8GhBuU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VD2BwwGE9uo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTfOH7PO9qY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt75y38J00s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1RvMua7yj0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFSCrSU29Ug[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEOV5vWfSgI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf0tSM2BTF8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELcTJZLxhFU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

For Jillian! 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R044sleOW6I[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky04q6V8-mI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATBvwlokv2I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZhfFXEMMI4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8YHBvX4QtM&feature=rec-LGOUT-real_rn-4r-10-HM[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9sRJ-eOHnc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLNR4xfh1Qc[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql9T07tAVoU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql9T07tAVoU[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrkwgTBrW78"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrkwgTBrW78[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XI1DD_vJuY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XI1DD_vJuY[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkb3r9filcM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkb3r9filcM[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYfTJMwvxg0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYfTJMwvxg0[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAF1ICSnU2U"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAF1ICSnU2U[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YOEO7jtIs4&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YOEO7jtIs4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJ_aFHjQhx8&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJ_aFHjQhx8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysXMAOgEIq4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysXMAOgEIq4[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

You got the rent yet?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osTa-A-ts9g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osTa-A-ts9g[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doNrhCGGDW0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doNrhCGGDW0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWJo9onU1f8[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7TWLxCIgwE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7TWLxCIgwE[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6VplAaJ5nY[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPCjC543llU[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ6xMzRZ72w[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA1oQu6z5oo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA1oQu6z5oo[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQyEnK3HNFA[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKD_o4gbcSE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKD_o4gbcSE[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZTvqUvgYCI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWGOEWdV13M[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qplBVqPhbBY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qplBVqPhbBY[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayF1T_CdGro"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayF1T_CdGro[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmypzB5B3fQ[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aED6ONapfVA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aED6ONapfVA[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_0pw-LeloU&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_0pw-LeloU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsyjfJn0kb4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsyjfJn0kb4[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bYJu2kiksA[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hglVqACd1C8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hglVqACd1C8[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RrA-R5VHQs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RrA-R5VHQs[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoVeF9FSvDY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoVeF9FSvDY[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPTarwwaksA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPTarwwaksA[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcHP1tWWEvI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcHP1tWWEvI[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdX3-_GPgeI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdX3-_GPgeI[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVq27glkY_A[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3zkkLckeyM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3zkkLckeyM[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6-QDWe8yac&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6-QDWe8yac&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLzdsEufEcU[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

goldcatt said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLzdsEufEcU



Dammit! Can't believe I forgot that one.

Excellent song!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Friday nights are made for drinking songs!

WoooHooo!!

Keep 'em coming everyone!


----------



## goldcatt

RadiomanATL said:


> Friday nights are made for drinking songs!
> 
> WoooHooo!!
> 
> Keep 'em coming everyone!



No problemo!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEIMgeDEPPw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

A little change of pace:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fmo_AT4Rvw[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zCXB0dOEN8[/ame]


----------



## westwall

RadiomanATL said:


> Friday nights are made for drinking songs!
> 
> WoooHooo!!
> 
> Keep 'em coming everyone!







It's Friday?


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_WRFJwGsbY[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

westwall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_WRFJwGsbY


----------



## goldcatt

If we're going to do ditties....
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ35SOU9HTM[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBZyXWJkOjU[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK2Lx_gSr5k[/ame]


----------



## Crow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcoxTMOhgIM[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J_CmSi6CVI[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFtdBEM2AnY[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgyeshD8RJY[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Can't believe nobody's done this one yet
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL9O0B0gzZE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ok4SRFbxALQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscPOozwYA8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-nlLQEfxx8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMiSZzHvBeM[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTH2fDzyqOM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1cjUA9jadM[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFIKPGVTwEY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkHTsc9PU2A[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa6ikNrmpXM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cx5PcB1t-s8[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPoEA43cqKc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8ekz_CSBVg[/ame]


----------



## westwall

An Art Bell favourite


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhMuCiAe6vA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7zoudZMxVE[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8ecXITshe8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s22ufU-67iM[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUKBuAkr4Lg[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xhu4kun1_W8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I totally understand why this little tune got over 13 million views

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8OOWcsFj0U[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAGc5xmc_Ts&feature=fvsr[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCAM3C3dpIA[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ7pgElCPXE[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwbxuL0jqps[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPI2pfkxMxQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQvmCzILBfE[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKTlRN3jLfw[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzTeLePbB08&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugPZjG10ScM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

And one for me!  
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjdkc14-zwQ[/ame]


----------



## westwall

PixieStix said:


> I totally understand why this little tune got over 13 million views
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8OOWcsFj0U






I have to admit the music didn't strike me particularly however, the performance art aspect is undeniable.  Very impressive melding of visuals and harmony!


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKZNl6eIK0s[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf41aEFLCJQ&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBTdJHkAr5A[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWLHpuLrpyk&feature=related[/ame]


A dog stares into a gramaphone trumpet
Waits for his call to action
Mute and obedient, standing to attention
Look a little closer, the dog is a man
Working on the factory
floor as hard as he can
The trumpets is a loudspeaker,
fixed into the roof
The man can hear His Master's Voice
And it always tells the truth
The man obeys his master, and
carries out his work
And of course he is rewarded
with bonuses and perks
You see, they have an understanding
And this is it:
The man stands under his master
Whilst his master has a shit

There's always been a pattern of struggle and defeat
Never that cycle incomplete
Never enough to tip the scales
Too many people rotting in jails
Or bloodied on the battlefields
The history books from every age
Have the same words written on every page
Always starting with 'Revolution'
And ending with 'Capitulation'
Always silenced by the truncheon
Or bought out with concessions
Always repetition...
Repetition... repetition... repetition...

'I'm the boss of the factory
'I'm in charge of the U.K.C.
'Shopfloor workers run and fetch
'As I sit around and smugly watch
'And the process makes me stinking rich'
We're all links in the factory chain
And the chain grows longer day by day
And whilst we're apart
The process won't stop
Repetition... repetition... repetition...

But we're kept apart by philosophies
And moral stances and policies
We'll be stuck in our own little ghettos forever
'Til we start to work together
Together... Together... Together...
Together in the open or together in
our little heaven?
Fighting for total change, or working for concessions?
Do we take what is ours, or ask that it be given?
Are we stealing it together, or asking for permission?
Even though we disagree we share a common enemy
Our methods may not be the same
But together we can break the chain
Different aims, different means, with
common ground in between
Don't sit back, it's time to act
This life is ours, let's snatch it back
Even though we disagree we share a common enemy
Our methods may not be the same
But together we can break the chain
Different aims, different means, with
common ground in between
Don't sit back, it's time to act
This life is ours, let's snatch it back
The time has come to make a choice
Stop taking orders from His Master's Voice!


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20HmSomEHZ0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc1PHk9FhIk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0gVUfAU248&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d64YVp5mKyY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efYcj2GsIUc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkvlRPprpp0[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll3uipTO-4A[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjzNedpxmHI[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxhjtMi3MKM[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyRqdzF8swY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4OOvOU2MpA[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

In some ways I am still a hippie.  Scenes are interesting.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxyhjhtS1KA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUd1DXaKji8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjMMz6osU4U[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzF_MoXOU1E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU8uYdbXfh4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N56TDRhGLuI[/ame]

Coolest Fucking Show EVER... If you Disagree... You are Wrong.



peace...


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu4Hnbor9rI[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYLsyNBnE5M[/ame]



peace...


----------



## westwall

an oldie but goodie


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCcwNoVSt2E[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fNY0JuATpQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pVM00eoohI[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VjPPuias1k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWVshkVF0SY[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1kDmnHyOBg&feature=artist[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U_hRJHc3eA[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBlRuGFT7Ew[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itydwcyywBc&feature=artist[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2eDwsyPBQM[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0iS-bEWsQA[/ame]


----------



## Revere

This was dubbed off a vinyl record.  You can hear the scratches in the intro.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJssAZmS_90&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7f0XTiRb3g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xUijgqZ-xM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_sY2rjxq6M[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbxUtFDKz8k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COiIC3A0ROM[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BA6fFGMjI&feature=fvsr[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YO0WyOGHjU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7cOwMxis5c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne1lkEEmRCI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKYVx0jSbMc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alvEUFJtMw8[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIrm0dHbCDU[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdYWuo9OFAw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLetXmmf27Q[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkLL7JdnIk0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5LLxW0E_eE[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sZzCyJVb4o[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6zBjYIyz-0[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnD6ojjA0OA[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCPhfyBurmA[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Itv6Kt8M-v4[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98P-gu_vMRc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR4vE9xL3yk[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-m9uG50mSw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6Kspj3OO0s[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOAW6Q75FNw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctNJ0RY2cC8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ubmft9_LeE8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRNTQvXSsfA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTQiT58AbE0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JECTUQVrvzE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT_y5qri00o[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3kNZ2MCaEY&feature=player_embedded#at=76


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtAlzo_pqys[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhARTiIeGu8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3fI0mLz3ks[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p88Rh3C_rQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiEIToOWr64[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra7_60iwpk8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd_Fdly3rX8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s3BIX0duKs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg_FDMZS4VI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXGbNiXMcNY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

How 80s can one dress?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5pUOVC50Y8&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjzjhl-QztE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozpdBvB0hek[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TbxJ-b4RuY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yao8JWTWwg8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_Bh5K05b48&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWXDjiKVs2U[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igVPL9kj3qs[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn4V-Yfvlvs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2eHeITm1FQ[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdPlq1uZP9Y[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI5zYjRHpV0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y2TKsGmf-I[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6ajivKcEtg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeMtpaxUHsI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KVG3WynWek[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ItL_N400V4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkS5H3Of4-E[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjsjZWlRVvo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZazrQYirYLs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riuXdXAOArY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5t7Cl6W-Ag&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R68dOhvIbGw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti-i3YxDTgI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaIpdMZN3E0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv3RWqFlvJs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDwZw6NCE_s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATg8CdRD68E[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkPlxZ7azJ4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usulbsg2e5g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6XZDb045xU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CQIObNzHfU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhYam6KRSnM&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Revere

Get to know the feeling of liberation and relief...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVUO0I8N7B0&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whmVGRSgAe8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZBTyTWOZCM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UQoWAUlfqs[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXCKLJGLENs[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo3FbQjKEBs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYJuCjzSNXs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z6fcd--354&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsRK3DNoa_Q[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLKDCKU7KNI[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuihEWySYhs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RG_kerFL6yE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELcTJZLxhFU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M92QzPjgbag[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyV41-tFPcQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Guaranteed to make you drive 10 mph over the speed limit every time!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRa3RtBiIU[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7DFsBcVMDA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N42bYLoaZho&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBgAj4cNee4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=my--tyQtVIo[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCOS2vOxuXE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qswKeWhjaUc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sAm5UCJ9vA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc1sgCT7X2c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFYtpTot7hQ[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjbapF533eQ[/ame]

Lonely Boy - Paul Anka


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61jYcdlYT1Y[/ame]

Put your head on my shoulder -Paul Anka


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPsdlso6-X8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m43z9NUS1Qo[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gxgWCHStxg[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

couldn't find t-bone slim's original

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Se-GROLSGdQ[/ame]

I'm as mild mannered as I can be,
And I've never done them harm that I can see.
Still on me they put a ban, and they throw me in the can,
They go wild, simply wild, over me.  They accuse me of rascality,
But I can't see why they always pick on me;
I'm as gentle as a lamb, but they take me for a ram.
They go wild, simply wild, over me.
  Oh, the "bull," he went wild over me.
And he held his gun where everyone could see;
He was breathing rather hard, when he saw my union card,
He went wild, simply wild, over me.
  Then the judge, he went wild over me.
And I plainly saw we never could agree;
So I let the man obey what his conscience had to say,
He went wild, simply wild, over me.
  Oh, the jailer, he went wild over me,
And he locked me up and threw away the key;
It seems to be the rage, so they keep me in a cage,
They go wild, simply wild, over me.
  They go wild, simply wild, over me,
I'm referring to the bedbug and the flea;
They disturb my slumber deep and I murmur in my sleep,
They go wild, simply wild, over me.
  Will the roses grow wild over me
When I'm gone into the land that is to be?
When my soul and body part, in the stillness of my heart,
Will the roses grow wild over me?
_Well, then God, he went wild over me,
When I knelt beside the throne on bended knee.
When the angels heard me yell, they shot me down to Hell,
They went wild, simply wild, over me._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU1VfYYKMDk&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niOqzUSerQM[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x28jaeyX2s[/ame]


----------



## Ace of Politix

I love songs with a political message ... problem is there aren't too many ... so I made up my own called "Election of 2010" ... listen free at Reverbnation


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYvOsnhV6ZY&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yle1USyhCY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn41X0bEOJ4[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFmVJFNba4E[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC2Y-OaFcGM[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rkgm1yGgbM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## FreeSpirit

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWwbTRtrwlU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91OQwco7a58[/ame]

Immie


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwmGWCJOxnw[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xZOrWK6d4g[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIj81BJJMQA[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkKuhAxcH7g[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=663L-GWQdws[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yRdDnrB5kM[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDU9FP5_B2M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEMTu-VxixY[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

PixieStix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=663L-GWQdws



Great remake


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wm7xen2_-6g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fAPEUWowEc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nszR0tfp4Es[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS91knuzoOA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jxs0ybnsEQ[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA5gkwLeHfU[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bGKGWbukV8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XqyGoE2Q4Y[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECgBXkil7YI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVsNCllEHD0[/ame]

Immie


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ca_MEJmuzMM[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdOCWUgwiWs[/ame]

Now I'm a union man
Amazed at what I am
I say what I think, that the company stinks
Yes I'm a union man

When we meet in the local hall
I'll be voting with them all
With a hell of a shout, it's "Out brothers, out!"
And the rise of the factory's fall

Oh, you don't get me, I'm part of the union
You don't get me, I'm part of the union
You don't get me, I'm part of the union
Until the day I die
Until the day I die

The union has made me wise
To the lies of the company spies
And I don't get fooled by the factory rules
'cause I always read between the lines

And I always get my way
If I strike for higher pay
When I show my card to the Scotland Yard
And this is what I say:

Oh, oh, you don't get me, I'm part of the union
You don't get me, I'm part of the union
You don't get me, I'm part of the union
Until the day I die
Until the day I die

Before the union did appear
My life was half as clear
Now I've got the power to the working hour
And every other day of the year

So though I'm a working man
I can ruin the government's plan
And though I'm not hard, the sight of my card
Makes me some kind of superman

Oh, oh, oh, you don't get me, I'm part of the union
You don't get me, I'm part of the union
You don't get me, I'm part of the union
Until the day I die
Until the day I die

You don't get me, I'm part of the union
You don't get me, I'm part of the union
You don't get me, I'm part of the union
Until the day I die
Until the day I die


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20HmSomEHZ0[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IMLo1Lbb9Y"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IMLo1Lbb9Y[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mZ-EP1GRTc[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yuK4m3UzRk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9iuYDK2x-o[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

After the clip Rachel Maddow showed, this should be her new theme song

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_Jo4JQIQro[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqycvOTtnFU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wKyXA_nMVQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWtIvoub6XU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1aMTWdQnzo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bGuxsa0t9c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m6lymJy57E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_-k8A9aAlE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZnhuOEUFXA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm1OJ0LAgt4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Onqzua4bRHY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsHXd4rQnW0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTnoSsaeOn0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkTgjyZWkQU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bwHK1xkgJA[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3M8Sk7X51k[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdhqVtpR2ts[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-RdAzkKlXY[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Geiq0FP13uQ[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us9O_Anwi_Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YxaaGgTQYM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i4raUtb_iI[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9-026ZCKR8[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdGVleVi-9k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPuXvpkOLmM[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuXB1a3NBCw[/ame]



peace...


----------



## JWBooth

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQFthgcHLAA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH3ebvX_t18[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G54lfxiid_w&feature=PlayList&p=C810D89F123A7CFD&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbeclIrDokA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENDuhcjAoCw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t15l2rE_RYw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ptavYnUBM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKbk_dQ8Mhg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwGGZTZ-3pM&playnext=1&list=PL6C249FE046682AAC&index=62[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLFOpQbtC5c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5Jpo2PpgvE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uDxF5q0V9s&feature=fvsr[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV-YFO6W3YA[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoWQunKQElE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYdXesvlGyU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvfJb10oc0M&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2uQyP-I2VI[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny7vW6dgnUY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=336VjTLUleU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTfOH7PO9qY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_3SydJVaE0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsezr0qiFIc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpPlzeK7RM[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMkFjYRWM4M[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC7_chcLlLg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_3QqzI23sE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Aw7Jai7peM[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYCljudOais&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4sZNYx3cpE&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6dUCOS1bM0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAYMJnO9LBQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo3Wu3BolfA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3wqi5t5PbE[/ame]


----------



## Solace

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNVTRbxKdF0[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKRO3hRidS8[/ame]

This condition, the volatile instincts
This curse, a burden we bare
For all the moments we love
And all the battles we wage
The atavistic traits,
Our frail condemned psyche

Convicts of virtue and convicts of vice
Convicts of death and the convicts of life
Convicts of darkness and Convicts of light
Convicts of peace and the convicts of strife

Above the logic we are
Above the matter we'll be
The remnants
The ghost in the machine

This attrition, the verdict we're given
This curse, the affliction we need
For all the moments we love
And all the battles we wage
The atavistic traits,
Our frail condemned psyche


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRr2kf84V2M&feature=related[/ame]



peace...


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CqYA9fO3Qk[/ame]


[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]The time has come to scorch the earth[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]And to start again clean[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Bend the people to our will[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]With propaganda machines[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Reconstruct the heirarchy[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Revolution starts right here[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Nihilistic anarchy[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Obedience acheived through fear[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]This is our democracy[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]It's one for you and two for me[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Trust in us, we know what's best[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Violence and civil unrest[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Infiltrate the battle zone[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Lost soldiers coming home[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Be a king or be a slave[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Honor lies in an unmarked grave[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Every man must choose his path[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Will you fight or will you run?[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]It's us or them, just do the math[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Stand up and be someone![/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Just something you should understand[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Before you come to invade my home[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Justice stings like the back of my hand[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]So you better not come alone[/FONT]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUszp9QFmq4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG6A6G9uzsQ&playnext=1&list=PLD4E64E62AF47B329&index=77[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhraiPTORhI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1aMTWdQnzo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L82_N3UPPDs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJrbHapH5pM&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QF08BPb5wqY&feature=&p=F4B6640F8A8F12E7&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAQq72ULF_g[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwfmfMBLZiM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwlOceuzGNo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT1LXhgXPWs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkqAEjZfVv8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIYa_sqMU4I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJBTOC3Mfpk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCOrtJMQmVs[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uuegke22rdA&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLTYAxo2Oes8E[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz61YQWZuYU[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu9G6tZZenE[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhat-xUQ6dw[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmCIe2VEOtE[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_J2WdcW0ZY4[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tAVvzKetdc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkC0MnQd5pI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTMVOzPPtiw[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

Oh, yeah...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYhqccucpF4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYhqccucpF4[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-HznywhRsE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-HznywhRsE[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYoEPvUOaes"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYoEPvUOaes[/ame]

Did everyone fall asleep, or something?  <blink>

<blink, blink>


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THdOWdzzNJI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwPexocJK3Y[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dXLC1butGc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPrSVkTRb24[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

I love the lyrics to this...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pPTHvHpkZ8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vopYPWv8aQ8&playnext=1&list=PL0DABBDD88C8B634E&index=35[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPYFWnzjIy0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLpfbcXTeo8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Jr3uKOzNaw[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYUdldNzLNA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYUdldNzLNA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYUGOOvABLI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCeD_6Y3GQc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Steven Tyler spat a mouthful of water in my face once when I went to see them, nasty disrespectful jerk that he is

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yGCHPmfqT0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUXoFGopZnQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHfddvbKb4w[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NCZ4l8FCFc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-udpbkM1Wg[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

Rufus Wainwright RULEZ this song!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR0DKOGco_o"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR0DKOGco_o[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

Holy SHIT!

Don't y'all know any GOOD old tunez???

'Cuz this shit SUX!  

Perdonne Moi.

~ y'all's alchie/stoner of a member ~ that FRYED chick!


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF0HhrwIwp0[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZyGWg0uqkw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

DAMN, Jeremy!

Now THAT's what I'm talking about!

Let's DO IT!!!


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ3qJmgktS0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9hYpM0o7x8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

The original version by Pearl Jam is better but this is still pretty good...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX0WYr_vviM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8BuAVVNh6w[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-fGkNHJEV4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I like the first 2 minutes and 6 seconds of this song, after that, I just cannot listen anymore 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b-i0XknSnM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Jj3wZVc7nw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DimjLEZsM8M[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Wow this guy did the cover really good!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn_rSf5aQQE&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoEwR9_Sy_M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFLJFl7ws_0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUwjNBjqR-c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrNSOUVNrlo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k5ETMt2nkE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbM7AOi2eXM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-qvIvBhSX8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4FNqNTfc18&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldyx3KHOFXw[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ88oTITMoM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OO9LloDSJo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMoQm_TZ2DE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu-7rPdFjvI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIDWgqDBNXA[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sVUvpdT-NY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEtbfzMLVWU[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tOpwgrqshU[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPAj19vHPNc[/ame]


----------



## elvis

I almost put this one in the love section.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtqF0qBqzZo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk4eQTVNTaw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4MFxcFofkY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITvFtpDmHzw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fAPEUWowEc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no7r3O6ZFsI[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi8h9_KgFpc[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zj3mKYASycg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1loyjm4SOa0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRf1Ad_Txsg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueiDndJk_S8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRZumd8uFZI[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWxA3e9f6rY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

good ole Brooklyn

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_PVPu1EKr4[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwx773iJ2M4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXI6CdTVJ-0[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLeWB3C2cLo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWzxEeNu-uM[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLeWB3C2cLo[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAqUDDMhfA0[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Care4all said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLeWB3C2cLo



Beat ya.


----------



## Care4all

SFC Ollie said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLeWB3C2cLo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat ya.
Click to expand...


OH CRUD, you sure did!


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8R_R6xwdwI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UUYjd2rjsE[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DxudWrXNKY[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

Another Saturday song

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gzzS0nyMfM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m1EFMoRFvY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBrlYtV60GA[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUd3LAFXt5g[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ5bS3_BCDs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvNOZegkVXo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Care4all said:


> Another Saturday song
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gzzS0nyMfM



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJhKztUXNfc[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loyTCkV06xQ[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHUxogmXob4[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPmmea6KX4c[/ame]

While our souls fly high above
Our bodies play their favorite games
We climb, we climb towards the light
Crawling on each other's skin
Crawling on each other's skin
We're reaching out to a higher ground
We're heading for a higher height
Down, down, down, yeah
I'm gonna take you higher baby
While our souls fly high above
Time's getting diluted
We feel at one with everything
We're alive
And we're crawling on each other's skin
The atmosphere is electrified
Our vibrations make it all so real
Cosmic pulses getting louder
Our hearts are beating harder
As I move, I move inside of you
We feel at one with everything
Rhythmic lightnings of our storm
Smooth, smooth I dance you deep
Arise your tears to grow our dreams
Far, far from here we go
To places we've never been, places we've never seen
We are one with everything
We're alive
We're reaching out to a higher ground
We're reaching for a higher height
Down, down, down yeah
I'm gonna take you higher baby
While our souls fly high above
Hearts speak aloud secrets never told
While our souls fly high above
Down here silent is the loudest scream
We move away to where we meet
Embrace the space that waits for time
Believe in us in you and me
Cross the line of what is known
We're one with everything
We're alive...


----------



## sitarro

Professional musicianship at it's finest.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXNK2refwpY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXNK2refwpY[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjVNlG5cZyQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CVLVaBECuc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myo9wXrNUP4&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joNzRzZhR2Y&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1f7eZ8cHpM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyQ1znMc3og&playnext=1&list=PLDD18A4FAAC0DF194&index=2[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW32D_Y4Bhg&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qumgXG0P1YQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELcTJZLxhFU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-w5sE82dKV0[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYJf4J7VBaY[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

I got the tripp... the tripto... the tryptof... the tryptoph... I got the too much turkey sleepies.

OK maybe some of it's the whiskey. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRIBNeh6mbY[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

No kidding I'm about to start slurring my verbs.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a1UoljLWrY[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

Going to bed and you can't stop me.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzLV2BUbtF4[/ame]

On edit: I own page 1528


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oX2FSv4Rys[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4RmgDa5_dI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5Pit2WJ6dI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdDwm3QIwfg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ebtjgK8NNU[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_38_gRKHfg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO54C0qemfY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Niou3l6Zcc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2IVZjt5_yY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cTI0gEZ_gg[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnspGQzt1Jc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNowpI2XfVc[/ame]


----------



## Queen

Grateful Dead - 1972-04-24 Goin' Down The Road Feelin' Bad
gdradio.net - streaming Grateful Dead and more!


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGb1gQht-eQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmT6udys8Tc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwARpaKHx_w[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4hsC0nRvZM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJIiWpgZ3nE[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-xfFqWaK1s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79fpsrujc7Q[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyIVy73AmWQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkL_YLYarUo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEY4LxORCeo[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opTM1pH154Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWkOryYF6CI[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lA7mZK8rPo&playnext=1&list=PL953F02C17D373CAC&index=7[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjNjJR9jUGo[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkcJEvMcnEg[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vabnZ9-ex7o[/ame]


----------



## sitarro

65 year old Ritchie Blackmore (Deep Purple) and his 39 year old wife Candice Night formed the band Blackmore's Night in 1997...... they discovered they shared a love for the Renaissance in 1989 when they first met. This is their version Of Joan Baez's Diamond and Rust....... for Gunny.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xj1uUwWI4ig&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xj1uUwWI4ig&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAQq72ULF_g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAQq72ULF_g[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgjHDL3t8uQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VzUETZBvsw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDOcELESjwg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4tIcdHALI8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b-4Lnr0rIk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfhk2WxfV2c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yom16zpOsa0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZldHDOCNgo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZldHDOCNgo[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Intense said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZldHDOCNgo&feature=related



You beat me LOL


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42jcad7etUg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyXz6eMCj2k[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Marianne, Becky, Debbie, and Renetta, your witching hour is over

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPrSVkTRb24[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vopYPWv8aQ8&playnext=1&list=PL0DABBDD88C8B634E&index=35[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLpfbcXTeo8[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XYh_NhQAkQ&feature=channel[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK6jgzV32bg[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7B5jXYRy3Q[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK41TYsV8Hc[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIawK3LYFLA[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5pPeHDJspg&feature=related[/ame]


Where, exactly, would I find this in a record shoppe?


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQbc-Q113Gw[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3voGI4_KgmM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

SFC Ollie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3voGI4_KgmM



Thank you, that is very nice


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwqzbbzpfv8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8k7xJBXv30[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la0nM6uRRMk[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkT8W6u81Ks[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrj5Kxdzouc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIjUY3pjN8E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbSGMRZsN4Q&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXYiU_JCYtU[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQaZcQHp8xk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWSkg4d4lsQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncLZD4KFUD4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYOEh1G7OqM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxpcGT7kSoE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Up06CryWQpE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQGFmEbuJOY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfFAsbbL2v8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3CRmPTpfOw&feature=related[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW3L8qon7hg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rh1ppL-xjw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FqA2WINPF4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXkblbJqwn0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x7Ta89QLo4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1mhcRq-5zA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dls_cBmUt7Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIZ3m5hkkk4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAZqbBvu2l0[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

nicely done.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBuZBW4ys_Q[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loWXMtjUZWM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuozSKFFWBc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01lowRfgloQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7DFsBcVMDA[/ame]


----------



## westwall

I was in the audience for this one!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoaazVGPtuQ[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR5v4yyPV6Y&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXTrCEXlLKY[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgGmQWGfPRY[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_5kv8QeBBc[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtZ5YsvREi4[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZPmZ64m3_4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wyJIIP5a1Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDZ5QJOsSNs[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCexdR13WTM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzriEXPJ1-k[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtqxY3t74To[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poiCzMOvkKk[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=308KpFZ4cT8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHvVXMVSy4c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaG9SDxwPBg[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwARpaKHx_w[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJYSu2OVCGM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3fPtMuBtMs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lE6Htee0sA[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw9gLjEGJrw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgjmxYL04V4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdMEQ2fU7HA[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzRTXyxmg30[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPz3YaIJkjQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V84STSWVp3g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIYAuJ5OZ1Y[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr81olQ1ibk[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coh7n6dYj5Y[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mBjG9chIFw[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi6dqhi8Ptw[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ma4dsoviNSQ[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byeSPOIffVE[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYnySGM9dQA[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAfPZp5Rhjo[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdhAziMsips[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyhJ69mD7xI[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeJkDewhTEw[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROy8SaRFtJU[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aG57RVGsuk&playnext=1&list=PL80DC8E474790C561&index=32[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mRFWQoXq4c[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9pIZh1jr-w&feature=related[/ame]

Immie


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbTozgoj9OQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk1sMJ1PXhA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4QkTvK2OEw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp-xgWjHu90&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zen4pcsFWHw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5trIbX_5Us[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYVKQW-RORs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL2ZwXj1tXM&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUP9DnurODw[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nVT44ahu3E[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xX6UjWMffaY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnbYsUIO3ic[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JknIN3fRGi8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pODq8_FxE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTc8kvd_8hQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWYGCQsqc7g[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkrLmeeCrhY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUvsOujv6TE[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5rKK3KuD8Y[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYXb0ZqKucA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUGhAuO_pcA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi_GN1pHCVc[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfqzQKt9UeA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4VCpTZye10[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8BuAVVNh6w[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWgvGjAhvIw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yosCYE4vwlY[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTuD8k3JvxQ[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBZs_Py-1_0[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKT1P7x_Pzo[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqscpuCogRE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXR5tuqLGOc[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxarN-c-Z6U[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

Fuck. I need to go to bed. this vocal performance trips me the fuck out!!!!!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Jr-2eyRtV4[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l61MFiIeuVM&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_TcszezOVE[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhr5UBZh1rY[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Kitten koder

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqhtToUB5NY[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

I've posted this before, but, well...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2Jrn8nJ-tw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2Jrn8nJ-tw[/ame]

THAT isn't just about being a black person, you fuktards,

it's about having to Make YOUR Own Way in this life.

You are SO fucking Fail for even TRYING to think what LIBERAL means...

If you can't FEEL it?

If you can't, In FACT, BE IT?

STFU about it.

Please.


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX6QlnlMqjE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## jillian

A must listen to on Thanksgiving... happy turkey day.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GguFmYRryz8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpaPBCBjSVc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnzIrRykilA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7an-BB4-lLA[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z27FKwupds[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GguFmYRryz8&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2nn1HtMzuk&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTZArKZnuzI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Jeremy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z27FKwupds



Sorry Jeremy - you already posted this one. No posting Adam Sandler more than once in 24 hours.


----------



## Jeremy

phoenix said:


> jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z27fkwupds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry jeremy - you already posted this one. No posting adam sandler more than once in 24 hours.
Click to expand...


*​*


----------



## Phoenix

Jeremy said:


> *​*



Wipe that look off your face, young man!  Suck it up and post something good.


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skUJ-B6oVDQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Jeremy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skUJ-B6oVDQ



Much more better ... er. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20jvV-BPNSk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy8HPSIFXEM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4v-_p5dU34&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## The T

Love the Led Zepp...

Right now watching/listening to a Thanksgiving Tradition...while engorging ourselves...Getting ready for the next holiday...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqZNOZpE9tE&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## The T

We return you now to the regularally scheduled music thread...


 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcYZlRWWxO0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1aMTWdQnzo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20HmSomEHZ0[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzrUqAtUcpU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkoT1nZOexY&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v22NMAG1k18[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WsX63G8_Fw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNU0953Kdvo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJTUSrgWW5Y[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFpLLumawmQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GleWqMojeWo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOmMZBZGBps[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWrGSa-Asdk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNZYPjr7mSo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pf4gnNK1oFU[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJQNsFffAQ8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpYeqlvLAxQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5K7_jaCNHI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSAJ0l4OBHM&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKMA22Hd7J8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yvGCAvOAfM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAH5zEtO0zU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlZ7mTL4jRY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLv_eWjMUpI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iJk9vWzBqc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mERbQIvgJXs[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2-GqYkwjTM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtBwBQsxV7k[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPUzDzvNsy0[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjDpKeiYxOU[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaC_cChs6hA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTnnVk1Gjzs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn2IaQ7ECUY[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLESpHrtvxs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7vCww3j2-w[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB7h5aWPPd0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj5h2Q4fECA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXPkmIwwobA&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfAWReBmxEs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCjspyo-_aI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW3nPqPPBDw[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpGnxKZcG8U[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj1uElADZw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frhHSNn2zJw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

Woke up this mornin' with a wine glass in my hand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rFYbMhcG8]Do You Feel Like I Do[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mV_5-bRPo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWpND8GhBuU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvVPx8NeuBg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RJ9fW8OmdM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5CaLMNnwhg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykNOhA_j1cc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoZEtBQJN4c[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS8RZsOZ1Dw[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJ4O-nSveg[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNrQOUtXYOo&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

A new favorite, for a little while

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4VCpTZye10[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRCgueckAXE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaSy8yy-mr8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQNirj6lbGY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBX2dySWGew[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjfpyiyVQ00[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVLOMAanlIU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8N2K0NY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_nwbTeIN4Y[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDE1QlDxYNI[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_VJoDOdJH0[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-hsiyiFbWI[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05k90ts2biw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDGElJSXqwU[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzXepFaV1pU[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMD7Ezp3gWc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5omFFeLEXFE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRtha2FVDyA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBDLQZgntYE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYGzRGOSeI0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nLdhXZb_z4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zhSRNFeQpM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GginWYf22rs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MibpoRQbEBA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i68YNHaxfv8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akiBVlrRvEQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KJvM7oNZG0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gqT6En2O78&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrojFR7jM9E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwnS_cGfaj4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEi7GPkxfsE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-SHfpm5Bxk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfzmVUrZplw&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Another one gone too soon.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGahh8JQFCk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4hsC0nRvZM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68cL5a5egwU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMD8hBsA-RI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak6fZrkjWoA[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

I remember cutting up the album sleeve of this and putting the pics up around my room.  I still expect to hear the 'crackle' of the album when I listen to these songs.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_Qe5uOwNrw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Zoom-boing said:


> I remember cutting up the album sleeve of this and putting the pics up around my room.  I still expect to hear the 'crackle' of the album when I listen to these songs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_Qe5uOwNrw&feature=related



A friend gave me this thing that plays records and records them to CD. I can't wait to get some of the records I grew up listening to on CDs.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz61YQWZuYU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vwHuCC6nP8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cx5PcB1t-s8[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Phoenix said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember cutting up the album sleeve of this and putting the pics up around my room.  I still expect to hear the 'crackle' of the album when I listen to these songs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_Qe5uOwNrw&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend gave me this thing that plays records and records them to CD. I can't wait to get some of the records I grew up listening to on CDs.
Click to expand...


All our albums got ruined from a basement flood.  Never, ever keep stuff in the basement in cardboard boxes on the floor.  I miss the album artwork like crazy.  Hubs had the original Lynyrd Skynyrd Street Survior album, the one with a pic of the band engulfed in flames.  They changed it after the plane crash.  <sigh>  Water and cardboard sooo don't go together.


----------



## Phoenix

Zoom-boing said:


> All our albums got ruined from a basement flood.  Never, ever keep stuff in the basement in cardboard boxes on the floor.  I miss the album artwork like crazy.  Hubs had the original Lynyrd Skynyrd Street Survior album, the one with a pic of the band engulfed in flames.  They changed it after the plane crash.  <sigh>  Water and cardboard sooo don't go together.



  That's too bad.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnhDIGTldho[/ame]


----------



## The T

Being a Major Genesis/Phil Collins/Tony Banks/Mike Rutherford/Peter Gabriel fan from the start of their careers?

I present...

Peter Gabriel In...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMIMEQTY0ns[/ame]

Enjoy...


----------



## Revere

Zoom-boing said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember cutting up the album sleeve of this and putting the pics up around my room.  I still expect to hear the 'crackle' of the album when I listen to these songs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_Qe5uOwNrw&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend gave me this thing that plays records and records them to CD. I can't wait to get some of the records I grew up listening to on CDs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All our albums got ruined from a basement flood.  Never, ever keep stuff in the basement in cardboard boxes on the floor.  I miss the album artwork like crazy.  Hubs had the original Lynyrd Skynyrd Street Survior album, the one with a pic of the band engulfed in flames.  They changed it after the plane crash.  <sigh>  Water and cardboard sooo don't go together.
Click to expand...


Move someplace where there are no basements.


----------



## Revere

Phoenix said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember cutting up the album sleeve of this and putting the pics up around my room.  I still expect to hear the 'crackle' of the album when I listen to these songs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_Qe5uOwNrw&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend gave me this thing that plays records and records them to CD. I can't wait to get some of the records I grew up listening to on CDs.
Click to expand...


You mean a record player or a turntable?


----------



## Revere

I think this has fake crackle in the beginning as if it were really on vinyl.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQ-gVx4lfXs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Revere said:


> You mean a record player or a turntable?



It is a "Multi music player/CD recorder".

Has AM/FM radio too. I am so set.


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twgArtVqMlM[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kezbMtlwW5Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL3lJfpenAc[/ame]


----------



## The T

Revere said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember cutting up the album sleeve of this and putting the pics up around my room. I still expect to hear the 'crackle' of the album when I listen to these songs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_Qe5uOwNrw&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend gave me this thing that plays records and records them to CD. I can't wait to get some of the records I grew up listening to on CDs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a record player or a turntable?
Click to expand...

 
I've got one...it's a USB TurnTable...


----------



## The T

Genesis-SQUONK

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwACOepzW8k[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Revere said:


> You mean a record player or a turntable?


----------



## The T

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTvbQVxMGDI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtwqNaUoHe8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yw1Tgj9-VU[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbI1FpLd4Vk[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbI1FpLd4Vk"][/ame]


----------



## Revere

Phoenix said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean a record player or a turntable?
Click to expand...


It's obviously a fake.  Remote controls were not invented in the 1970s.


----------



## Phoenix

Revere said:


> It's obviously a fake.  Remote controls were not invented in the 1970s.



Great - go and spoil it for me.  Sheeesh!  

Does that mean I have to give it back?


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TboNW5AiHA8[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lkm2WGTX220&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI_kzF1wCGQ[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVBXOzrf9Mk[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8avwgsp159c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGasaah8lrw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## The T

And I'm Out..._*Los Endos...*_

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z1kLUP3ohg&feature=related[/ame]

Enjoy my friends...


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B48gp_xmCiI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUVgkXVDkBA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

How just WRONG is this song?  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6EPIIxkGbo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kEDU7m2z14[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySdRUWYJhsk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdgKkjM4DTs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AJmKkU5POA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_umeMtV4QU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11A8JZ-RDDo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkvLq0TYiwI[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGvUIlSIjxk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G54lfxiid_w&feature=PlayList&p=C810D89F123A7CFD&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJhVyOaqH3A[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbeaLb4KvEE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o26OI3CngEM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we0mk_J0zyc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvYrqsYfFOc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inXC_lab-34[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGxLVj-8BRI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll6LLGePYwM[/ame]


----------



## westwall

They played this at the memorial for the Pike River miners who lost their lives.  Probably the best tribute song ever done.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t25SpC5pQtE[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZGcw9HHOkU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSrGgebXAWo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DSIp7zyXO0[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M2rftMbuvE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELtpTBf-pMU[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eeJID5QeLg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nHgt13nCrg&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoeYA4TmAcc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sP9ch_kkNo[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c1m2BAg2Sc[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSVSNCBXgtg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JECTUQVrvzE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykU8iSKkJR0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dq6YmSVAOG8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTQiT58AbE0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4VCpTZye10[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwM8R6AMZlA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXdEDcY79vE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6V48_CvbHP8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byEGjLU2egA[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm7ntyycGbU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSR6ZzjDZ94[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJsiTjjnRMk]YouTube - Seminole Wind - by Donna the Buffalo (w/Joe Thrift) - 4/21/07[/ame]

So blow, blow Seminole wind
Blow like you're never gonna blow again
I'm calling to you like a long lost friend
But I know who you are
And blow, blow from the Okeechobee
All the way up to Micanopy
Blow across the home of the Seminole
The alligators and the gar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGoBQIhyFFM&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4&playnext=1&list=PL14F4848FF98A14F3&index=2[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K63pu7nd6Q[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ_MOIIdWrw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q4LvXZNOuI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7oH6Ku27Us&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVlbgqmxXNY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra6val6Vsjw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCQQtBeSGWo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiDOkRJ1w20[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Yes, I like Hanson.  Wanna make something of it? Do ya, huh, do ya???  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHA5SyyiU38&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfOHLSYc_yI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLCfb54e_kM[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urxGJRu1pRY&feature=related[/ame]

PRINCETON:
Why does everything have to be so hard?

GARY COLEMAN:
Maybe you'll never find your purpose.

CHRISTMAS EVE:
Lots of people don't.

PRINCETON:
But then- I don't know why I'm even alive!

KATE MONSTER:
Well, who does, really?
Everyone's a little bit unsatisfied.

BRIAN:
Everyone goes 'round a little empty inside.

GARY COLEMAN:
Take a breath,
Look around,

BRIAN:
Swallow your pride,

KATE MONSTER:
FOr now...

BRIAN, KATE, GARY, CHRISTMAS EVE:
For now...

NICKY:
Nothing lasts,

ROD:
Life goes on,

NICKY:
Full of surprises.

ROD: 
You'll be faced with problems of all shapes and sizes.

CHRISTMAS EVE:
You're going to have to make a few compromises...
For now...

TREKKIE MONSTER:
For now...

ALL:
But only for now! (For now)
Only for now! (For now)
Only for now! (For now)
Only for now!

LUCY:
For now we're healthy.

BRIAN:
For now we're employed.

BAD IDEA BEARS:
For now we're happy...

KATE MONSTER:
If not overjoyed.

PRINCETON:
And we'll accept the things we cannot avoid, for now...

GARY COLEMAN:
For now...

TREKKIE MONSTER:
For now...

KATE MONSTER:
For now...

ALL:
But only for now! (For now)
Only for now! (For now)
Only for now! (For now)
Only for now!

Only for now!
(For now there's life!)
Only for now!
(For now there's love!)
Only for now!
(For now there's work!)
For now there's happiness!
But only for now!
(For now discomfort!)
Only for now!
(For now there's friendship!)
Only for now (For now!)
Only for now!

Only for now! (Sex!)
Is only for now! (Your hair!)
Is only for now! (George Bush!)
Is only for now!

Don't stress,
Relax,
Let life roll off your backs
Except for death and paying taxes,
Everything in life is only for now!

NICKY:
Each time you smile...

ALL:
...Only for now

KATE MONSTER:
It'll only last a while.

ALL:
...Only for now

PRINCETON:
Life may be scary...

ALL:
...Only for now
But it's only temporary

Ba-dum ba-dum
Ba-dum ba-dum
Ba dum ba-dum
Ba-da da da da
ba-da da-da da da-da
Ba-dum ba-da, ba-dum ba-da
ohhhh-

PRINCETON:
Everything in life is only for now.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_Bh5K05b48&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_shmm6mmb0[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkeC112fBQA[/ame]


Just let it go
It doesn't matter
It's all sustainable
Just continue to grow
As we use everything obtainable

It's what you wanted
Not what we need
It's what you started
And now we bleed

To a means this is the end
Line up as we pick apart the wound we cannot mend
The structure is collapsing
Broken by the weight of endless demand

This is progress failing
This is hope draining away
This is excess derailing
No way to cope with what we're giving away

Just let it fall
It never mattered
It's all replaceable
Just continue this all
As we sink
Everything is usable

It's what you wanted
Not what we need
It's what you started
And now we bleed

To a means this is the end
Line up as we pick apart the wound we cannot mend
The structure is collapsing
Broken by the weight of endless demand

This is progress failing
This is hope draining away
This is excess derailing
No way to cope with what we're giving away

To a means this is the end
Line up as we pick apart the wound we cannot mend
The structure is collapsing
Broken by the weight of endless demand

This is progress failing
This is hope draining away
This is excess derailing
No way to cope with what we're giving away

To a means this is the end
Line up as we pick apart the wound we cannot mend
The structure is collapsing
Broken by the weight of endless demand

This is progress failing
This is hope draining away
This is excess derailing
No way to cope with what we're giving away​​


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]R2F_hGwD26g[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XvphWrLovM[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AglpIvG_RCU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E598OYpBVyo[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Half Way Up~Clint Black

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H7xbv3OwYA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI32Ky3EDIM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1_MydgRFZw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soioqrYorq4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgZHesa0onA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttOBnmXFDtQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdDl7MSFYuQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TQ3kjEp5Ik&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4SLXaF-lIc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl3vxEudif8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpvpNFLqH74&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1aMTWdQnzo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJk6gZuPKRE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JqldXQExHo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0S9ck12Cd0[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WUdlaLWSVM[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]WSlnlDzxpSE[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onwPuCPUZpg&playnext=1&list=PL7557E836C347D5A7&index=31[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

stand back....


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McI1NJ_iG24&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA983t3Rdzs[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDeiovnCv1o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xyu29Q-K0LU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkTQUtx818w[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFHsuPBf5B8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzU2iJ9qfXg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs9MzsVuPUA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDVoajxYdWI[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPBYLDqUwQk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgFh4RHgn0A[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQwm1v1R-qM[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pHzy-kilLI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ8MvnEVCqM[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I8mWG6HlmU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daPpeLKdGSw]YouTube - He Was My Brother[/ame]



This song always sends chills through me, even more when I realized what it's source of inspiration was, the murder of 3 young men in Mississippi that set off a chain of events leading to a national awareness of the civil rights movement.  The song was dedicated to Andrew Goodman.

Andrew Goodman, a New York born Jewish man, 20 years old, when he was shot threw the heart:





Michael Schwerner, also a New York born Jewish man, 24 years old, when he was shot through the heart.






James Earle Chaney, a 21 year old black man, born in Mississippi, beaten - arm and hand crushed, then shot to death.






It's impossible to listen to this song without feeling the intensity - the bravery, the injustice, the cruelty.  You simply can't compare modern politics to this.  These were real people...ordinary people, yet extraordinary.  What moved them?

I saw a Normal Rockwell exhibit recently that evoked this song for me.  I love Normal Rockwell - for his use of light and color and his portrayal of an idealized America.  He was forbidden to by his publishers to portray blacks in anything but a subservient role.  He obeyed that but it chafed and finally, when he broke free of it, he painted some surprisingly bold and brilliant pieces of art, perhaps among his best:

Murder in Mississippi, commemorating the slaying of the 3 civil rights workers: Norman rockwell mississippi image by TheAutark on Photobucket

and this one: http://www.jackandjillpolitics.com/...the20problem20we20all20live20with-491x300.jpg
of a little black girl walking to a school between U.S. Marshalls...

Powerful times, and some very brave people.


He was my brother
Five years older than I
He was my brother
Twenty-three years old the day he died


Freedom writer
They cursed my brother to his face
Go home outsider
This town's gonna be your buryin' place


He was singin' on his knees
An angry mob trailed along
They shot my brother dead
Because he hated what was wrong


He was my brother
Tears can't bring him back to me
He was my brother
And he died so his brothers could be free
He died so his brothers could be free


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-S90Uch2as&feature=related[/ame]

Hello darkness, my old friend,
I've come to talk with you again,
Because a vision softly creeping,
Left its seeds while I was sleeping,
And the vision that was planted in my brain
Still remains
Within the sound of silence.

In restless dreams I walked alone 
Narrow streets of cobblestone,
'Neath the halo of a street lamp,
I turned my collar to the cold and damp
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light
That split the night
And touched the sound of silence.

And in the naked light I saw
Ten thousand people, maybe more.
People talking without speaking,
People hearing without listening,
People writing songs that voices never share  
And no one dared 
Disturb the sound of silence.

"Fools" said I, "You do not know
Silence like a cancer grows.
Hear my words that I might teach you,
Take my arms that I might reach you."
But my words like silent raindrops fell,
And echoed
In the wells of silence.

And the people bowed and prayed 
To the neon god they made.
And the sign flashed out its warning,
In the words that it was forming.
And the sign said, the words of the prophets are written on the subway walls
And tenement halls. 
And whisper'd in the sounds of silence."


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWsq3prvKQ8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmdPQp6Jcdk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk3Sez9TC9E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFLJFl7ws_0[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUvgU7_6uGk&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLJf9qJHR3E[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JzFgvdo4Pk[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EY-S8hEvso&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9hYpM0o7x8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcDCvQbOdig&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wskT6YfVB6E[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAkhyks0uRs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E88RUqyjts&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Grandma and Grandpa 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riuXdXAOArY[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfxoM6trtZE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1PWde1uprk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNz_t-wE5VQ&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

I'm not much of a country fan but this song rubs me the right way.... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nopBvlKfYgY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFl0nlHaWa4&feature=related


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVLOMAanlIU&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=MLGxdCwVVULXd4SlpMYwEK9L7Wf79-DIOY[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt-U3tdEQl0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4l6RlWes3QM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_3nYixwNn0[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHvftcuqx6I[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dipFMJckZOM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUi-2QC3c2Q&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6JPzGIVB7M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNidllCtHZc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDckI2P_DPA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BA6fFGMjI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD78i6eoGkM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Usl-h5f-8W0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWRo6C_HcEo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDhCtwr6W2U[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1RvMua7yj0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQWYc3_vE0I[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGUP8oc9Bgs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuvtoyVi7vY[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

Hey guys...the music kinda sucks but this is a must see video...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E69flRylQRo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyN2KFattFE[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Bxv_HLwT7U[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24Li7_r21Oo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdY9I31PuvQ&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fEkYxRCl_c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ9pYwCKopE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0FRXXsswO0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbM7AOi2eXM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNowpI2XfVc[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9nfVrusSMg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQY7BusJNU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPn0KFlbqX8&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPYFWnzjIy0[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42IL0O6pPqQ[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSFV6RhdsNs[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBRYgsEggLE[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5mJQGMqJvw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

westwall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0



I like this cover too:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VsvZmIWxY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48o5rCFFxh8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5IRI4oHKNU[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTuPbJLqFKI[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXz4gZQSfYQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esX4ESbdYgc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tw7hk_Hd1M[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs4y5si8DGs[/ame]


----------



## iamwhatiseem

If you can't hear the base in this song...don't listen to it at all.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPvuKX7tI-E[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMN7fGZW_BY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqDhE01jV_g[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWR7ILg75D4[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApfKglyNjyA[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_J-hmyAS6c&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1bxlDAjGCo[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwxsF9FCE0Q[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVH39yj26a0[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QCZ_bv9aLc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QInhsh5tgNc[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1jpQu6qR1E[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnjbqrjSKr8[/ame]

Burning bright in the industries of night
Between the stars like a wanderer, across the sea of suns
I reached out for the radiant shadow of a figure with horns
Drawn like a moth to flame, and into the lions den

Space cities of wonders, at an evolutionary dead-end
Pale electric shadows, locked together in common self-hatred
All it takes is an idea, a single word can change the world
I tried as hard as I could to make you understand,
There`s no difference between up or down out here

Xenophobia...Five fingers are no longer enough
Xenophobia...We lost control along time ago

The Judas halo - The betrayer spirit
The human ambition in all its disfigured glory
Liars of Light - Masters of Night
We all get what we deserve in the end

Xenophobia...Five fingers are no longer enough
Xenophobia...We lost control along time ago


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVjN3t8cj74[/ame]


----------



## westwall

I remember watching this...god I'm old!



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNzmrEgz_GI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaBi57yQr3s[/ame]


----------



## westwall

I've allways loved this song, you can allways tell who's actually listening to the lyrics with songs like these.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eUsSXXc8wU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvVPx8NeuBg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4Low0ha2xo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

The following song is not my style music wise, but the lyrics is about what music is suppose to do. And I agree 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8OOWcsFj0U[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1bgxfxchkQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcG47CpsU6c[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygOaNo3M_Hw[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Intense said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygOaNo3M_Hw





Nice to see another Who fan!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaekgRtsTiQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAJpgJyDhyA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwPb7g_BlXQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0SyALaWR08[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1FJ7uwBrg4[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdwMSONE-aw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s4kNVwQ-L0[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbJQT2eDseA[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XspsJACj8WY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy4FXhkm6Nw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eSN8Cwit_s[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIGiX-vc6M8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5Pit2WJ6dI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4SxQ5BSJPc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr_eVcCAUXo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJZ3bcPr-Ds&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EY-S8hEvso&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-S90Uch2as&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYKJuDxYr3I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxH5UpFn5Ac[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yao8JWTWwg8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKMA22Hd7J8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aix03KSesoE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9VhD4SccSE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncLZD4KFUD4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEE3ycDH9_8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuvtoyVi7vY[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlzptZ9wieQ&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlzptZ9wieQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

RadiomanATL said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlzptZ9wieQ&feature=related



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le1u6BTm0SQ[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Phoenix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlzptZ9wieQ&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le1u6BTm0SQ[/ame]
Click to expand...


Approves


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4Af_TEN7Yc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4Af_TEN7Yc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjkLf_X88WM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qa8sdCvMPtM[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypaH1Gj6VIs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypaH1Gj6VIs[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTmPPaqni60]Coco[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Hvs9vrEFCQ[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbgv8PkO9eo]Harry[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9bCLPwzSC0&feature=channel"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9bCLPwzSC0&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN4_qr4vn1M[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXWq3f01e2U&feature=BF&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=5"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXWq3f01e2U&feature=BF&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=5[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEY4LxORCeo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHDt2t0oO7g[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6Ys0lMeXl4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw3izcZd9zU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqqQLQN1MNk[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYtO1Ufn0_c]Delta Disco[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s5xsn4G_1Y[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQjc8jg1wMY&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzQkML6r1UE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6F3kFyg3wQ4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-PDP-cxKas&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV4oYkIeGJc&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV4oYkIeGJc&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nh4bhDhz3E&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nh4bhDhz3E&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYXhabhEogA[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7eRiAnZt24&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7eRiAnZt24&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyhJ69mD7xI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmp2GLcpwrU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyhJ69mD7xI



What? Did you slap the doctor when you were born, Gunny?


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOuPqeHXMzQ&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOuPqeHXMzQ&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_WDFxUIYUM&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=2"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_WDFxUIYUM&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=2[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6uADPVzXFU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPjhakaK-yI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4s0nzsU1Wg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHjaW9sXl7s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aJWGYr2E0o[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Awesome live version:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsqKH_VIrng&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=5"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsqKH_VIrng&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=5[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9nG2KyEp2A[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysSxxIqKNN0&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=6"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysSxxIqKNN0&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=6[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acgvRle07GI&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=7"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acgvRle07GI&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=7[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fnB2AP3cBs[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBjXzSeHGis&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBjXzSeHGis&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXYiU_JCYtU[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wYNFfgrXTI&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=9"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wYNFfgrXTI&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=9[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5FkJa4BfeU&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=10"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5FkJa4BfeU&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&shuffle=1222&playnext=10[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkffecJ5nCA&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkffecJ5nCA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3O3FYG8o6w&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3O3FYG8o6w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32GsPfUnsRk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32GsPfUnsRk[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=094jwi9t3gk&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=094jwi9t3gk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vucmtLvIXMg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ9PRzIyzFA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g9HvbKiHNc[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4txSldNFE8&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4txSldNFE8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvgLj8pawGI&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvgLj8pawGI&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYakP5Q_mWg&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYakP5Q_mWg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## naomibee

The T said:


> Love the Led Zepp...
> 
> Right now watching/listening to a Thanksgiving Tradition...while engorging ourselves...Getting ready for the next holiday...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqZNOZpE9tE&feature=player_embedded



great show


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIv1MAClQhk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt6lYiKcik8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGbVoDVWZsc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nvT3_iSaHU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPk11AugG4c[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOxAUzIFZHU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLVzw9wVd9o[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjK40bQ8Aas[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CprGk5rKSC0[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCRE9qOgbug[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tl9yP_llY8s[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWzoHwP4T4g[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRW2poUfJ34[/ame]
I *heart* Bob Rivers


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi8h9_KgFpc[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjTrr7wiVeI[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

When I first heard this song...I cried...WW1 was one of the worst, most wasteful wars ever...trench warfare, an entire generation gone.

But if ever a song evokes Christmas, I think this is it...all the more so because it's a true story...and we're all people, in the end.  It's hard not to look at photos of those soldiers and not think...how young they are, did they survive?  What happened to them?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9coPzDx6tA[/ame]

My name is Francis Tolliver, I come from Liverpool.
Two years ago the war was waiting for me after school.
To Belgium and to Flanders, to Germany to here
I fought for King and country I love dear.
'Twas Christmas in the trenches, where the frost so bitter hung,
The frozen fields of France were still, no Christmas song was sung
Our families back in England were toasting us that day
Their brave and glorious lads so far away.

I was lying with my messmate on the cold and rocky ground
When across the lines of battle came a most peculiar sound
Says I, "Now listen up, me boys!" each soldier strained to hear
As one young German voice sang out so clear.
"He's singing bloody well, you know!" my partner says to me
Soon, one by one, each German voice joined in harmony
The cannons rested silent, the gas clouds rolled no more
As Christmas brought us respite from the war
As soon as they were finished and a reverent pause was spent
"God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen" struck up some lads from Kent
The next they sang was "Stille Nacht." "Tis 'Silent Night'," says I
And in two tongues one song filled up that sky
"There's someone coming toward us!" the front line sentry cried
All sights were fixed on one long figure trudging from their side
His truce flag, like a Christmas star, shown on that plain so bright
As he, bravely, strode unarmed into the night
Soon one by one on either side walked into No Man's Land
With neither gun nor bayonet we met there hand to hand
We shared some secret brandy and we wished each other well
And in a flare-lit soccer game we gave 'em hell
We traded chocolates, cigarettes, and photographs from home
These sons and fathers far away from families of their own
Young Sanders played his squeezebox and they had a violin
This curious and unlikely band of men

Soon daylight stole upon us and France was France once more
With sad farewells we each prepared to settle back to war
But the question haunted every heart that lived that wonderous night
"Whose family have I fixed within my sights?"
'Twas Christmas in the trenches where the frost, so bitter hung
The frozen fields of France were warmed as songs of peace were sung
For the walls they'd kept between us to exact the work of war
Had been crumbled and were gone forevermore

My name is Francis Tolliver, in Liverpool I dwell
Each Christmas come since World War I, I've learned its lessons well
*That the ones who call the shots won't be among the dead and lame
And on each end of the rifle we're the same*





I think...maybe, there are three surviving WW1 veterans...and when they are gone, so to will be the memories.


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCsWMnVyd9w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPlEuIpxp4o&feature=fvsr[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYBxSCS_d_A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6XZDb045xU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t12UiPjscfc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVo_Y2wZ0Tw[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Pn1SGRq7_Y[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

Those of us who were watching America's Got Talent in 2009 saw this audition.  He seemed to be improbable to even be accepted on the show, much less win it.  Watch the change in attitude from everybody including the host, the judges, and the audience.  His first CD album is scheduled to be out now or very soon.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqhbAZXB6JM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqhbAZXB6JM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn4V-Yfvlvs[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

And here's the 2010 America's Got Talent winner doing a great blues Medley with McKenna:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu3-TINBiPE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu3-TINBiPE[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChpLhjuasww[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU9XVOH3EDs[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N42bYLoaZho[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el5r11SmwVo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69VsAEafSgM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtorKpNdoqo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puKNXB97mSM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGSrv1GnXMM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkIrZxN9pHk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wENdZneWDYs[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heQNyYhuHZ4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO7BejamQ8E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQJY8EVqzwA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb-UxzgkTds[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVMLFYh8xmE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyUZQodw_wY[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNd0OMUPMR4]Delbert[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQiXQUGbac0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pyC7WnvLT4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dfMk3sSpPw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqFUmo8VVg0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EY-S8hEvso[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmZ03Q7AoaU[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3hBYTkI-sE[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7yK8gEuC5M[/ame]

Enjoy the awesome Techno.


----------



## The T

Tangerine Dream...

"White Eagle"


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFqWJoqxU0Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## The T

Tangerine Dream, Lily on the Beach...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u_Lx4CPFHU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## The T

Tangerine Dream. From Album Optical Race. 1988. Excerpt. 

TECHNO!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yib0YGOJD54&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## The T

*Tangerine Dream - Melrose* 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_xAuuaodVA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## The T

*Tangerine Dream - Exit ...*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftckgVqc04E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Coyote said:


> When I first heard this song...I cried...WW1 was one of the worst, most wasteful wars ever...trench warfare, an entire generation gone.
> 
> But if ever a song evokes Christmas, I think this is it...all the more so because it's a true story...and we're all people, in the end.  It's hard not to look at photos of those soldiers and not think...how young they are, did they survive?  What happened to them?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9coPzDx6tA
> 
> My name is Francis Tolliver, I come from Liverpool.
> Two years ago the war was waiting for me after school.
> To Belgium and to Flanders, to Germany to here
> I fought for King and country I love dear.
> 'Twas Christmas in the trenches, where the frost so bitter hung,
> The frozen fields of France were still, no Christmas song was sung
> Our families back in England were toasting us that day
> Their brave and glorious lads so far away.
> 
> I was lying with my messmate on the cold and rocky ground
> When across the lines of battle came a most peculiar sound
> Says I, "Now listen up, me boys!" each soldier strained to hear
> As one young German voice sang out so clear.
> "He's singing bloody well, you know!" my partner says to me
> Soon, one by one, each German voice joined in harmony
> The cannons rested silent, the gas clouds rolled no more
> As Christmas brought us respite from the war
> As soon as they were finished and a reverent pause was spent
> "God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen" struck up some lads from Kent
> The next they sang was "Stille Nacht." "Tis 'Silent Night'," says I
> And in two tongues one song filled up that sky
> "There's someone coming toward us!" the front line sentry cried
> All sights were fixed on one long figure trudging from their side
> His truce flag, like a Christmas star, shown on that plain so bright
> As he, bravely, strode unarmed into the night
> Soon one by one on either side walked into No Man's Land
> With neither gun nor bayonet we met there hand to hand
> We shared some secret brandy and we wished each other well
> And in a flare-lit soccer game we gave 'em hell
> We traded chocolates, cigarettes, and photographs from home
> These sons and fathers far away from families of their own
> Young Sanders played his squeezebox and they had a violin
> This curious and unlikely band of men
> 
> Soon daylight stole upon us and France was France once more
> With sad farewells we each prepared to settle back to war
> But the question haunted every heart that lived that wonderous night
> "Whose family have I fixed within my sights?"
> 'Twas Christmas in the trenches where the frost, so bitter hung
> The frozen fields of France were warmed as songs of peace were sung
> For the walls they'd kept between us to exact the work of war
> Had been crumbled and were gone forevermore
> 
> My name is Francis Tolliver, in Liverpool I dwell
> Each Christmas come since World War I, I've learned its lessons well
> *That the ones who call the shots won't be among the dead and lame
> And on each end of the rifle we're the same*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think...maybe, there are three surviving WW1 veterans...and when they are gone, so to will be the memories.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6P3fCDQVMI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw_6eUgpo30[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CCSPJ2PMuE[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7WtVJSJQaM[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX4Flhw0HSA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V84STSWVp3g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz8PISGCWh8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGhzOvhDGp0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDh5eoiRJlk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiKzqcII0jQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkrLmeeCrhY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWYGCQsqc7g[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4sOfO8Ei1g[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViS4LzaqnFQ&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViS4LzaqnFQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

Sometimes words aren't important.   

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuMLCyPb3NQ[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snILjFUkk_A"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snILjFUkk_A[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbTozgoj9OQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BwOXlGbW6Q[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdXjm8pZMws[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8_FOQ7-P30[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCOn9NiSgfs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp3UoqOkFJo[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9_n8jakvWU[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbRe5mxR0q0[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvsMPOfblfg[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LanCLS_hIo4[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTMVOzPPtiw[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmadSGJCzo8[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qVPNONdF58[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MSqF_rQ6Mw[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbiugrfo7G4[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeWIMYVKbLE[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lLs2dC9NaE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7qpfGVUd8c[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDch761krEw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWpND8GhBuU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf_3V0urAA8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk-IUKeRI5w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTSxAMPXJ80&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATe7meFOrPE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## The T

Intense said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWpND8GhBuU&feature=related


 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IEp5i9K7xQ&feature=player_embedded[/ame]#!


----------



## naomibee

The T said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWpND8GhBuU&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IEp5i9K7xQ&feature=player_embedded[/ame]#!
Click to expand...


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZWr8X2OziU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZWr8X2OziU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTFm9gFz3_w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhraiPTORhI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyN2KFattFE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## sitarro

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_VS2B48c24&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_VS2B48c24&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpZRpd--liE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1ryJDVuZ6k[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvkMm_nXZdY[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oI5rtqs8PBs[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pWU1PYiFJ8[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZQbe4PlnPg[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3-OaNevkfg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIloPZKY5fM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQG8fGXQBYo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_M3vC7BA-s[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaPTELylZ1s[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eAQa4MOGkE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCHNc2jZ_Ak[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uDWfTpIp3Y[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFTLKWw542g[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5djkVhLjw18[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcnd55tLCv8[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9FC34rbeio[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jo9t5XK0FhA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHO6a2H-pqY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVWsptTaYYk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPiK_yGG8ag[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U94lGTSzaoU[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cos9y6Mfv6s[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ursC7ZiQvxI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhzaeRYNm1c[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zfwna5tk9s[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87q5dmW6zDg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad7KU9bCTAM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPXldXjTb5U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVtNwLIjKJ4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFPHIK9ann8&feature=related


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dgPZyBWQV8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## sitarro

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZWr8X2OziU



Honestly????


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ0onxQIY_w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghR_Lme2SEM&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIeLKtcdbUI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pafY6sZt0FE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYwq0lQRTV4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6vVd_JnCcc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

PixieStix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFPHIK9ann8&feature=related



A beautiful rendition of this song that has already become a 'classic'.

Last year we were privileged to attend a Mark Lowry concert--he wrote the lyrics and was the first to record and perform it--and it was special hearing his own interpretation.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## PixieStix

Foxfyre said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFPHIK9ann8&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful rendition of this song that has already become a 'classic'.
> 
> Last year we were privileged to attend a Mark Lowry concert--he wrote the lyrics and was the first to record and perform it--and it was special hearing his own interpretation.  Thanks for posting.
Click to expand...


I really like it also, but I would be remiss if I did not give this one kudos 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFPHIK9ann8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRzcl10U5k0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffCmFDzaYyQ[/ame]


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq-NShfefks"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq-NShfefks[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqaOp7sIy0w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF4-r2MpRMs[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFSm6x2fIZI[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UuFJoexdlU]Sweet Home Alabama[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Some great stuff above!  Now for some Ted!  Dude still sounds good after all these years....of course he ain't he one singin!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHDA5nHlDrQ[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu4oy1IRTh8[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46g8zDcziL0[/ame]


----------



## westwall

I love the guitar solo..


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKOngTfTMs0[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uquXebuoFK4[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Just a damn good song!  Sad though, it's about his wife who was killed in a car crash.




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d3AqlKfXbE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

westwall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uquXebuoFK4



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn4_zur5hjw[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hzv0TSSDgU[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gb1gPWmfMHg[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8rRVuWKv2c[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fF0LLfm2bns[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf1vVHOOgAQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv82_BvKjw0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On1QYgA6Zmc[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAUakCgF4ZE&feature=related[/ame]

No more tears
I'm out of fears
I'm out of pain
I'm out in the rain

It will gently wash away
The light of the day

I'm in love with the darkness of the night
I'm in love with all that's out of sight
I'm in love with the magic of the new
And the darkness loves me, too

Finally
It covers me
It makes me taste
It's sure embrace

It will gently take away
The sorrows of the day

Come out, come out wherever you are
Don't hide, don't hide near or far
Don't hide


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GegD5GPr_bc[/ame]


I cannot turn away
From this obscurity
A nameless Force
Is stealing my face

Come and  try to  fight me
You will  never  break me

I know it´s the final breath I´m taking if I let you win
So I cannot be the one forgiving or I´m giving in

Now I can see you
You were just hiding
You won´t betray me
Cause now I know your name

Come and  try to  fight me
You will  never  break me

I know it´s the final breath I´m taking if I let you win
So I cannot be the one forgiving or I´m giving in


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w10sig-FN4[/ame]

The Chosen Ones

In times of fear and loss, of staving and of pain,
Struggling to escape from here, but trying in vain
A group of the bravest men, born to change this plight
Awaited but not expected, they came to turn things right

They are the chosen ones, oh can't you see
Born to bring the light and end the misery

The seed of hope is sown, it's time for bravery
Freedom to the land shall come, and no more slavery

They are the chosen ones, oh can't you see
Born to bring the light and end the misery

Seasons are changing, so is mankind
Feelings unbound, setting free our minds

What does mankind want? What do they need?
We all want somebody to trust in.
Someone to follow who lead us in hard times,
who makes us believe in our strength, in ourselves.

They are the chosen ones, oh can't you see
Born to bring the light and end the misery







i prefer the original, but could only find this mix


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCfVFxRsKQc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMQP3wQMDL4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEogJacjLTE&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwS_YDzxH3M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Thirty years ago today John Lennon was murdered.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXF9A3oWnho&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ_G9ETE21U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9s1I1TZqJg[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nftY197p8Uw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iim6s8Ea_bE[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA9maAERDAs&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0AcHR_0PzU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28yTkaR-q3Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nZ0Ah1HqDs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBDF04fQKtQ[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk3Sez9TC9E[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qP4Ye15J0Y[/ame]


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3dISGg6vDg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3dISGg6vDg[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moCf_pghM-U[/ame]


----------



## Meister

This is where I heard it:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gcdz1IRVoM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dHUfy_YBps&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNGNLo8K6Fk[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_zlJJrZvRA[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w74gK26l1_E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugxFcmZXDyc[/ame]


----------



## westwall

How about some New Wave?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I71maj_8AU[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4VBflD_Pvg[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Terri has aged very well and still has a great set of pipes....you know what I mean


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIb9QUGjdIc[/ame]


----------



## westwall

One of my favourites!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awi14wDTxNw[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T12wRBAhcTY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7B5jXYRy3Q[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuihEWySYhs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkrLmeeCrhY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMAGwMAXTpU[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlGztHbDspg[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dwuzqF6huc[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbhsYC4gKy4[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f1cwycSWq0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kv3aT56Dvg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkE8jpPMuf8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Maz9ddxEQnM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZsppOw2Mxk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO-Dmpw_w2c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thc1MtNagC8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1aMTWdQnzo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdkFJmCv4lg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL9O0B0gzZE[/ame]


----------



## westwall

I got this from a friend of mine and couldn't stop laughing!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75UeVLbkXeg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uPOCMH_6Ww[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMfMlu5AAGA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45XLHwMIBmo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5sSEkZ86ts[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscPOozwYA8[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MSN82jU3sg[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aePWkeDxRjE[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCYJg5Steo8[/ame]


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q97c5szTgIA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q97c5szTgIA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm6qw_yeo6o[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKaQzQAlNn4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29RvK7OI2Fg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz4uWgdRJ6I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnqkaH_EP_o[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f3wiU7VTAU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOHfjn1X368[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bJouVEzr0k&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgpcpXCq3mw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od9FkRvvnrg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBDLQZgntYE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9KC7uhMY9s[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BA6fFGMjI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_v4AWlKOGRM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAZlf_9ObLg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOGBIxuc0y8[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNSygqogpls[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Regretting What I Said to You When You Called Me 11:00 On a Friday Morning to Tell Me that at 1:00 Friday Afternoon You're Gonna Leave Your Office, Go Downstairs, Hail a Cab to&#65279; Go Out to the Airport to Catch a Plane to Go Skiing in the Alps for Two Weeks, Not that I Wanted to Go With You, I Wasn't Able to Leave Town, I'm Not a Very Good Skier, I Couldn't Expect You to Pay My Way, But After Going Out With You for Three Years I DON'T Like Surprises!! Subtitled: A Musical Apology





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_6XMqcEqiI]YouTube - CHRISTINE LAVIN - The Longest Song Title in Music History![/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdov2UIjUpY[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmdPQp6Jcdk[/ame]


----------



## Meister

The album that inspired the Beatles to make the Sargent Peppers album


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcFDaDZbc3Y[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBi5eHfqW5s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKhfkfnbAMQ[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gL3HTlfW0A[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JOwxnVoG6Q[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i0DMbCKnAg&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD6LKzhQcDc[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

oops - dupe post, my computer is being weird...


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K63pu7nd6Q[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

With electronic media...and ipods and all that....will album art now be a thing of the past?

I was looking at the cover art of Uriah Heep Demons and Wizards...it's so beautiful.


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEdKcblmctA&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Intense

*DUI Commercial Warning Graphic Content!*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2mf8DtWWd8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6KXgjLqSTg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPldRrCLF0o[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXgDQCxtC3Q[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel

I m loving this band more and more....







[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY-ogxciOdw[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNwaa512lVY[/ame]
​


----------



## The Infidel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvkzoqQ5Oak[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skUJ-B6oVDQ[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

So, I see the Hyundai Christmas commercials and do a YouTube search...Turns out those two are real musicians, and not too bad at that.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uolz7V12evc&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8StL3SFPgdc&feature=related[/ame]

My Daddy, raised 6 of us, not 8. I don't remember drawing water, nor do I remember my Momma's fingers a bleeden


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsF62Wd4GME[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYxVeoaZ58g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKOngTfTMs0[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPzTuPuq53A[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5s9illHQlc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ni_c0IMP-c"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ni_c0IMP-c[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdr0bHCklRw[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6P3fCDQVMI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPC2Fp7IT7o[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy8HPSIFXEM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYE4CVhVkhw[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFCtMvdWiXE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoZEtBQJN4c[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3zkkLckeyM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4uJ0OvG-7Y[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

Not very PC, but I have never been known for that! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoD-v9_JCtY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## sitarro

Coyote said:


> With electronic media...and ipods and all that....will album art now be a thing of the past?
> 
> I was looking at the cover art of Uriah Heep Demons and Wizards...it's so beautiful.



That art work was produced by Roger Dean, the same illustrator that created most of the YES album art and a lot of the stage look for one of their USA tours. I first saw his work on the 1971 release of Osibisa's album. I recreated it on a basketball backstop for my family's house.

Roger Dean :: Roger Dean: Welcome


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uPxm7eBZWQ[/ame]


What can I say? I've a thing for strings


----------



## PixieStix

What can I say, I have a thing for strings and keys

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7WUZlzzp8A[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Ma4BvMUwU[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

PixieStix said:


> What can I say, I have a thing for strings and keys
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7WUZlzzp8A




For you, milady

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wAAAm-iNvA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

JBeukema said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say, I have a thing for strings and keys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For you, milady
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wAAAm-iNvA[/ame]
Click to expand...


Wow JB, that was very very cool Bravo!


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYecLvwOiVA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb2gjwq1WXg&feature=channel[/ame]

A day's light told me of my son's fate
the sun showed the way, grim and severe
pulled under the raging waters, my child
sank in the drowning currents, my son

My strength is not enough, my powers failed me
I need the heavens help, I ask for thunder's force
I plead for you oh lightning, forge an iron tool
a magic rake of dragging, a river for my son

God of fire bring your light
forger of sun help me now
guardian of the shore will sleep in your warmth
lull the folk of cold water
banish the serpents of the dark
to the river let me go and fetch my son away

A rake made of iron from the Gods of skies
the spirit of bright days sent me the sun
cold troops of Tuoni can not stand in my way
untouched I shall walk by the river of the night
my child
my son


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7_Ge7NYKlE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUbk1Kp8xGc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHioIlbnS_A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ0Yd-Pburs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EU4nOERhczc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sP9NYvN4BM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot

[youtube]fkuOAY-S6OY[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDXu61ZXgWE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktEFOpny0S0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYGAd4pd2vg[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOJb6uOF05Q[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyPMDD8fGeA&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKEuOO0lQPc[/ame]

For my Wife... It's our Anniversary today... Wedding that is.  One of our songs at the time...



peace...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzEbY2IJSHE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bqxnm6t3QMw[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAnsUxF_2UE[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je8MXiwmNIk[/ame]


----------



## westwall

I'm on a bit of a Stones kick right now!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhBpUJcpiCg[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ej0D0NHfMI[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIlO-X5kVc0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0v07InoFiU[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySO-gryuO-c[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_0CXLV9uiE[/ame]


----------



## westwall

A great song to wake up to!




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qD72NCJSkk[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FRI5Eatbas[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTfOH7PO9qY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loWXMtjUZWM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPEjF3LSM64&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7KwiT2vAGc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R20f-TPKjzc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYGzRGOSeI0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4VCpTZye10[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lWJXDG2i0A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifp_SVrlurY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRsBxp6kwaI&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKyEzV3ZWqU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R044sleOW6I[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjUGbf91CTg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S-OI8-r7xE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbTjzZzfR7w[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Prince is definately under rated as a gutarist.  This is one guy I'll never get tired of listening to as well.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGt1qp3JTkg[/ame]


----------



## westwall

This guy too, such a loss...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAG-kX_IlUw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NmdFgFyhnk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV1v6FmB4P0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGbVoDVWZsc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvWADo6KPzA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED5J7jeMqFE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EY-S8hEvso[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

PixieStix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EY-S8hEvso


BLASPHEMY!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJpB_AEZf6U[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL2ZwXj1tXM&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Sorry, Depeche Mode

Fuck off, Manson

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQcNiD0Z3MU[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHdmATjYU5M[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Yeah, mover over Nine Inch Nails, The Man in black has the real number

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFZ7bBaYpcw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6-ZccfRrIo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGXeXm0uMDo[/ame]


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMv1sqz62qY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMv1sqz62qY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKbPUzhWeeI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCChxBSRo1Y[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I like to escape the noise of the world and just listen to what I feel sometimes

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGvIg0m2_ZI[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRLdhFVzqt4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Ma4BvMUwU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFS4zYWxzNA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdAEmX0OpMk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIAHE2jpjwY[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVi0UvFu8Yo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J83wdhVmkVI[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-S90Uch2as&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4VCpTZye10[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPk11AugG4c[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFLJFl7ws_0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=084IcI6nP-I[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhhtRxqSrys[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIFknAdVvNM[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnS9M03F-fA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsLsr-ftP6E[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tIYpvlQP_s[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO073fekFfA[/ame]



peace...


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1VkMBi9vvw[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

I stumbled onto this...it doesn't have a damn thing to do with the title but this six year old kid is totally amazing...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbY_yRtZvdE[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7j8NhBtnpw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Huh? said:


> I stumbled onto this...it doesn't have a damn thing to do with the title but this six year old kid is totally amazing...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbY_yRtZvdE





> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


  Bummer.

Unbelievable child. Just amazing, as you said.


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XSwlKFBCn4[/ame]

^Because of the Neville Brothers... Fuck a Wyclef.



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2EjelEQgPw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbM7AOi2eXM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkGS263lGsQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRK5vLUYLmg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeBm46WJOxQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2B_AwUKhDA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xgbsC_zL50[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_yc231bMIk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14nD-QMjFvI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBpTedlEFsY&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dev7yoxlK-s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GYI6XJH9Ss[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Like every other pop star out there, really

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcZJqiUrbnI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0T5dxge2Kw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

JBeukema said:


> Like every other pop star out there, really
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcZJqiUrbnI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0T5dxge2Kw



Whoa, I had to look close...she is a robot


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6jxxagVEO4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT8uxb5w9S8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OZs7IoWTvc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhOQb-hrgpk[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx-UP1Pa-Ao[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FPTD74m2Es&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycze0tiMAPw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riuXdXAOArY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7J1_hZ7iM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjsjZWlRVvo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6LqhYMj5nM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohC7o_PPPtY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIj81BJJMQA[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luDgb5vVHuA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2j7uAimpx3k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWbQKEwiids[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sedPivIxfM&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-QquQ2coCE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUQZw3wfro&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfeRJ4JBEHc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsKBIBJj-4M[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29RvK7OI2Fg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra7_60iwpk8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p88Rh3C_rQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE_9I3awuu0&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Intense said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsKBIBJj-4M





One of the best songs ever.  Whenever I get a new piece of audio equipment it is the first song I play to make sure everything is working right!


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM7zb5FMmLM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BR6NJlk1_A[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75XWbsSx-E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPWNsGFXCZk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo254dLSh-o[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2ak4fz9lRg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c40awbDgeg[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJmBPCYt5LY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WLZ4iPHkm0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn-dOvFTq2A[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2WSiu0V0Lw[/ame]


----------



## westwall

One of the best bass lines ever...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCkDMo1cKm0[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ham6vFy8v2I[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2_gOpU0eWU[/ame]


----------



## westwall

There's a theme here

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNG_Kn-m73M[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-NshzYK9y0[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Must pay homage to the masters!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYJVqpSddMM[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

Going country, tonight...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opu5It7eG20"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opu5It7eG20[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

THIS.

This is me.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9u3hb0QcaA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9u3hb0QcaA[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kA9ei4WX-s[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ITSU8YmObM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8uk7vlk0sE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OXrmxDp44&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oYsdAbypTk[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Never really cared for the band but love this song.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oot0GtjQuxQ[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Ahhhhhh I love Joe!  


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

An ELO masterclass!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ewaz0Fzewns&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## westwall

A nice throwback to an earlier era...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkVyCj4TJPA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ygH6prkcIs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENi04LAdmLY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1U1YFWKP-U[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjWGr-h8ETA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ptavYnUBM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhMNHjSo2fs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SbopbMa26E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsTK2LHZKPQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25wtj_ec9-E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCDEPxzqSr0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yt_LyHJEAw[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame]http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn7XejkWo6g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3RLIU7T39I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

It's snowin' here so I am kicking back listening to the music!






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uefzAvfpuuw[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh2abspsF8w[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aphQNGOz7v8&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5fOvcta3Ws&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

including the graveyard poem.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79gICXBY-O4&feature=fvsr[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2kJjFqI15o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yLprM-bEOs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGt-8adyabk[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3EN4YS0OLg[/ame]

USMB gots one funky radio station goin' on.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lJFoareXeI[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOWTnZUGSBo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAvrBsp_ULU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUwEIt9ez7M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5IVuN1N6-Y[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-w5sE82dKV0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XgECS7lUrE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPO3SaXHHBA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6F3kFyg3wQ4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2B_AwUKhDA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6yOjnaPrhI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDeXUvWbLp8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PqvAdz5cYE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4MQ-emtC1w[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrRRqRIBZCA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94bGzWyHbu0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsYVHZFukzc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkwJ-g0iJ6w[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1H2_VTGtk0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BthCLLO-PY0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0tsm0EhCJM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GHtxuoXWXw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SYH10k9VwM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL8NFxECsrw&feature=fvwk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqpnCwP8mBE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKWdsnGuFUM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P951n1kQDQU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RCnZENNabI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

A little early but I may forget when it is time ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUTeICtsQJA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkerzEpY-PM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kxgryv4QEu4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF0gsbQKhD8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dOsbsuhYGQ[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_uVrY0kJl0[/ame]


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mC2ixOAivA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mC2ixOAivA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFymRAKAHHA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqFUmo8VVg0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEzTdBJUHO8&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngkQVOt8GEM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN39JD9U0ow[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAYUK0ob-yY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRGd0gD0QNE[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Qdb6wC0Iz4[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avRN2b9wy0A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGqsOX4g99k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZQYN4BaOUc&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

A song constructed around a power riff, but what a riff!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2uQ8GMHlTI[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwSwugAmuyU&playnext=1&list=PL76FB2F659364B84D&index=31[/ame]

Prey don't look behind you 
Prey they're gonna fidn you 
Run now, run now, run and hide 
I see you tripping in your trials 
Babe you're gonna drown 

I see you standing in their circles 
With your ribbons round their tree 
And you are dancing, and they are 
Dancing, and you are dancing 
In their sickness 

I see you smiling in your blindfold 
As naiveté is your name 
And they are laughing, 
At their trapping 
And they are laughing 
Because you're their game 
The predator game


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHs9NBxH7F8[/ame]

I am a passenger 
And I ride and I ride 
I ride through the city's backside 
I see the stars come out of the sky 
Yeah, they're bright in a hollow sky 
You know it looks so good tonight 

I am a passenger 
I stay under glass 
I look through my window so bright 
I see the stars come out tonight 
I see the bright and hollow sky 
Over the city's a rip in the sky 
And everything looks good tonight 

Singin' la la la la la-la-la la 
La la la la la-la-la la 
La la la la la-la-la la la-la 

Get into the car 
We'll be the passenger 
We'll ride through the city tonight 
See the city's ripped insides 
We'll see the bright and hollow sky 
We'll see the stars that shine so bright 
The sky was made for us tonight 

Oh the passenger 
How how he rides 
Oh the passenger 
He rides and he rides 
He looks through his window 
What does he see? 
He sees the sided hollow sky 
He see the stars come out tonight 
He sees the city's ripped backsides 
He sees the winding ocean drive 
And everything was made for you and me 
All of it was made for you and me 
'cause it just belongs to you and me 
So let's take a ride and see what's mine 

Singing... 

Oh, the passenger 
He rides and he rides 
He sees things from under glass 
He looks through his window's eye 
He sees the things he knows are his 
He sees the bright and hollow sky 
He sees the city asleep at night 
He sees the stars are out tonight 
And all of it is yours and mine 
And all of it is yours and mine 
Oh, let's ride and ride and ride and ride... 

Singing...


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dya0UU0meD4&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYrz5y1mW5U[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1aMTWdQnzo[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUt7qmSvxLI[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUASiDg-kg4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkhX5W7JoWI[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoYbVosc93U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pSYRLZj8xs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I get a kick out of Tom Jones 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYuFIrSLD84[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juWHJCQGUq0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE5XvbtWbFk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2B_AwUKhDA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEE3ycDH9_8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6qLtarUJnQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NmdFgFyhnk[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPcTzwdWeeA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnVPIoXlzx0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHvVXMVSy4c[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtqxY3t74To[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQmfrVJDV3A[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOeugaIz2Mc[/ame]

Come on you empty souls with your flat black snake's eyes ....


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWijeWY6imQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riuXdXAOArY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_Bh5K05b48[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20HmSomEHZ0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0ubsv0vbBQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6d9tKOc2I8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYGAd4pd2vg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnjV8IKe66g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klniNntzy8g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyPMDD8fGeA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkiP7y0fauk&feature=fvsr[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSliytdz7ls[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQJY8EVqzwA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=725iONdAu9Q&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&playnext=4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=725iONdAu9Q&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&playnext=4[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0CP9RVvm_4&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0CP9RVvm_4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHsx3tFZDOk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcfmwfY2GOE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5R44dN-L0Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhNl6wIkVs8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7UZ5oVYmb8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKFN0czwoIY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29ebiwO4O70[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELcTJZLxhFU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyV41-tFPcQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBP15lRprPs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf0tSM2BTF8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k5ETMt2nkE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrNSOUVNrlo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8rRVuWKv2c[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ETPXQD_77o[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqR9vzBwuEA[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-IZE_GttH4&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

Hester is GOD!!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8-3KLuq0sk[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

King of embarassed to admit to listening to this, but whatever.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rGA_rZxIV0[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5-yKhDd64s[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Sheldon said:


> King of embarassed to admit to listening to this, but whatever.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rGA_rZxIV0



Love purple rain.


----------



## Luissa

I  love  that it is the song from the Roxbury.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5-yKhDd64s[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0OVD0_YJnU&feature=branded[/ame]


----------



## AnimeVice

Sacrement - Him


----------



## AnimeVice

Staind: So Far Away


----------



## AnimeVice

youtube.com/watch?v=IRvGZffXhfk


----------



## Phoenix

Happy Birthday, Gunny.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4SLSlSmW74[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0T3WAbU6tg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF1dQgE8BmE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKWdsnGuFUM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx6GOBXoT3o[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VzUETZBvsw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHHDuFZNLT4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NJqUN9TClM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cTI0gEZ_gg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC0IhlquYlI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=182YRYbXxXQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR7-AUmiNcA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

This girl has a beautiful voice...but all of her songs seem to be very angry. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9oeHx1ySOs[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

A harmonica in Carnegie Hall. [VIDEO]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9CdVeKr5bk[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U2K1ski728[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHEj4cRhm3E[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jA08qILT74E[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAh8Dqr1I-I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQY7BusJNU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPk11AugG4c[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM7LR46zrQU[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc3KXwd8ZWQ[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=840B27zYfOk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmCgi3v4bgY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nEZQKsf37I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XjY2m0bAaU[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-8UcIpFtNY[/ame]

Crimson flames tied through my ears
Rollin' high and mighty traps
Pounced with fire on flaming roads
Using ideas as my maps
"We'll meet on edges soon" said I
Proud 'neath heated brow
Ahh, but I was so much older then
I'm younger than that, now


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWhgLjim6Rc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

PixieStix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQY7BusJNU



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pqpq7j3xEw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op6NkcoXhqs[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmEhp2D13Gw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXTnYCg8v8o[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXp413NynFk[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MSqF_rQ6Mw[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCTCkNL1AXc[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNOiRTdnSDw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQa7SvVCdZk[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofICNgc8lqU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9LX_Xa1nds&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNjzzDNIJWw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLkmbLoaORU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WH6UnvSlahc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNFoL4WGFp4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWaB4PXCwFU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av41cnvTqdI[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_S8M5R01NM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8BuAVVNh6w[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38Sc4riAVVk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3QprJjmCZY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MscMAv7XHYc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

I love this song, just wish I could find the original version on Youtube without that damn harmonica. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHfDGBalOUE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm72DPJCX58[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAm7-Ao9UQc[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alsUu-MGE9g[/ame]

(Beautiful IMO)


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clKAdQnwJ7A&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOqP3wj2x14[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtbuUlSGXzc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUNmLuNdiL8&playnext=1&list=PL56C1EA40148B3A50&index=8[/ame]

nah didn't work


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RA4MykPm4s[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aD4IZ6O45G4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxPj3GAYYZ0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EY-S8hEvso[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_gnx2GeA58[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDWGKQcQ8zw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UUYjd2rjsE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Two of the great ones.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8A9Y1Dq_cQ[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK-lK0LMhA4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=969RAKkYESU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tiKM4fxY1U&feature=related[/ame]

A message to you left wing pusswads ... don't piss off dad ...


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5borN7Ymuc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyL8ed93x5w[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1swk0fcIIsk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeUKOFVO15w[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hajBdDM2qdg&feature=&p=1ABDC68BB934D279&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZh7nRw6gl8&playnext=1&list=PLB420B30D964D6067&index=1[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coh7n6dYj5Y[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi6dqhi8Ptw[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLePQqV-LLM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcBplbfXgSY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N2k-gv6xNE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQGFFYEIfhU[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI9ySbj4Uu8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93niv-kijAY[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cAChVVVZaM[/ame]

Different


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QChPG1rSOU0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2MsndyW33Q[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-OKRVHPj5A[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_pZFciPrI8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP-yr6iWPMs[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9vuGWjAIzQ[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFLJFl7ws_0[/ame]


----------



## Mini 14

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k97KM-V4NrQ[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrCw8po7JKo[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMH5_pyiFg0[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

Although I celebrate Christmas, this is for the Jews on this weekend!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vrd9p47MPHg[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l93K93-Cjs[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tja6_h4lT6A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbhU1dFEppc[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYGp5shqLZg[/ame]


----------



## westwall

This is for all the lovers of classical music here, all twelve of us!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgjNwpYy5q0[/ame]


----------



## westwall

And from the master himself!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enT9oAE0TxM[/ame]


----------



## westwall

And my absolute favourite!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQqKfYiAk3A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G54lfxiid_w&feature=PlayList&p=C810D89F123A7CFD&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j83xviHVmGg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=st80MOVoi4M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCIUf8eYPqA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVcD5NoNoFM&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttlp1wgM7go[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VoZ01FS5DY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93AymOJkKcw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNidllCtHZc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxHnRfhDmrk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubOXdrCrhFk[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPk11AugG4c[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-S90Uch2as&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykU8iSKkJR0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yao8JWTWwg8[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Bor5z6RuQ4[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tloVHJtrJ_k[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94vo6NzQD5c[/ame]

Deep inside these burning buildings
Voices die to be heard
Years we spent teaching a lesson
We ourselves had never learned

And if strength is born from heartbreak
Then mountains I could move
And if walls could speak I'd pray
That they would tell me what to do

If you see me, please just walk on by, walk on by.
Forget my name and I'll forget it too.
Failed attempts at living simple lives, simple lives
Are what keep me coming back to you.

No signs of life here, save the embers, the occasional flame,
We'd know the way but can't remember, conception to the grave,
Shout confessions from the greatest heights, where no one can hear,
All my fears, my insecurities are falling like tears.

If you see me, please just walk on by, walk on by.
Forget my name and I'll forget it too.
Failed attempts at living simple lives, simple lives
Are what keep me coming back to you.

The drones all slave away, they're working overtime,
They serve a faceless queen, they never question why.
Disciples of a God, that neither lives nor breathes, (I won't come back!)
But we have bills to pay, yeah we have mouths to feed! (I won't come back!)
I won't come back!

And if you see me, please just walk on by, walk on by.
Forget my name and I'll forget it too.
Failed attempts at living simple lives, simple lives
Are what keep me coming back to you.

I'm coming back to you


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUAacbCcouA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

This always gives me goose bumps. Merry Christmas everyone!!!  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Jr-2eyRtV4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fXaC07X5M8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nszR0tfp4Es&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXJ5a56dP98&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxO1iGGw8t4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5cX_ncZLls[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeriJcu1eJM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Intense said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXJ5a56dP98&feature=related






Holy moly another Cascada fan!  My daughter and wife love her music!


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CFuCYNx-1g[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e3Wu8lP0WE[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ryu3b6dPQ_s[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S50cf3xIb50[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxPj3GAYYZ0[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V3_u9i2vEc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4_WVFWaLsQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZUZ_twxVwY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TboNW5AiHA8[/ame]


He was standing all alone
Trying to find the words to say
When every prayer he ever prayed
Was gone
And the dreams he's never owned
Are still safely tucked away
Until tomorrow he just
Carries on

See the Devil in the streets at night
See him running in the pouring rain
See him grinning &#65533;neath a twisted light
I'll be back again
See the people standing in a row
See them nodding like a field of grain
No one sees the sickle though
Coming &#65533;cross the plain

And this he knows if nothing more
That waiting in the dark like destiny
Are those who kissed the dogs of war
And there is no tomorrow
No tomorrow
Take a chance
Take a chance

See the Devil he is so intense
See the Devil go and change his name
What's the going price of innocence
It can't be the same
Is it dark when the moon is down
Is it dark with a single flame
If there's glass falling all all around
I am not to blame
And this he knows if nothing more

That waiting in the dark like destiny
Are those who kissed the dogs of war
And there is no tomorrow
No tomorrow
Take a chance

Burn the night away

Pictures at an exhibition
Played as he stood his trance
Staring at his inhibitions
All the time believing
That it now came down to nothing but this chance

I fear you
Your silence
Your blindless
See what you want to see
In darkness
One kindness
One moment
Tell me what you believe

I believe in nothing
Never really had to
In regards to your life
Rumors that are not true
Who's defending evil
Surely never I
Who would be the witness
Should you chance to die

Father can you hear me
This is not how was meant to be
I am safe and so are you
As for the others destiny

I believe that situations
All depend on circumstance

Look away
Look away

Pictures at an exhibition
Played as he stood in his trance
Staring at his inhibitions
All the time believing
That it now came down to
Nothing but this chance


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hHcSrRYbj8[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CBsRWAgwgg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7Q0MYPbGGM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3UTJzP-nkw[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0IwpRzWL_4[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl5qnXAkEtU[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkGGi_uUaPc[/ame]


It's getting dark... too soon... a threatening silence...
Surrounding me... a wind comes up from the islands...
Distance fades to stormy grey
Washed out from the deep of the ocean
Here I will stand to face your wrath...
While all the others are praying

Calm down my heart... don't beat so fast...
Don't be afraid just once in a lifetime

No rain can wash away my tears
No wind can soothe my pain
You made me doubt, you made me fear
But now I'm not the same
You took my wife, my unborn son...
Torn into the deep of the ocean
I don't pretend that I love you
'Cause there is nothing left to loose

And when silence comes back to me
I find myself feeling lonely
Standing here on the shores of destiny
I find myself feeling lonely
I had a life to give... many dreams to live...
Don't you know that you're losing so much this time
Beyond the waves... I will be free
While all the others are praying

Calm down my heart... don't beat so fast...
Don't be afraid just once in a lifetime

The love in you, it does not burn,
There is no lesson you can learn
And there are sounds you cannot hear,
And there are feelings you can't feel

Calm down my heart... don't beat so fast...
Don't be afraid just once in a lifetime

I don't pretend that I love you
And this time I'm not scared of you


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6giiYDlqRQs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxsrJ39wwyI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6np1zhRar0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Ah the hopes, dreams, and innocence of little children

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHioIlbnS_A[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sowML45FEY&feature=related[/ame]


Do you remember me
I sat upon your knee
I wrote to you
With childhood fantasies

Well, I'm all grown up now
And still need help somehow
I'm not a child
But my heart still can dream

So here's my lifelong wish
My grown up Christmas list
Not for myself
But for a world in need

No more lives torn apart
That wars would never start
And time would heal the heart
And everyone would have a friend
And right would always win
And love would never end oh,
This is my grown up Christmas list

As children we believed
The grandest sight to see
Was something lovely
Wrapped beneath the tree

But heaven only knows
That packages and bows
Can never heal
A hurting human soul

No more lives torn apart
That wars would never start
And time would heal all hearts
And everyone would have a friend
And right would always win
And love would never end
Oh, This is my grown up Christmas list

What is this illusion called the innocence of youth
Maybe only in our blind belief can we ever find the truth

No more lives torn apart
That wars would never start
And time would heal all hearts
And everyone would have a friend
And right would always win
And love would never end, oh
This is my grown up Christmas list
This is my only life long wish
This is my grown up Christmas list


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JJ80OBUVto&playnext=1&list=PL70D47C1F3578F95F&index=25[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFPHIK9ann8&list=PL70D47C1F3578F95F&index=27&playnext=2[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hMHTkmCxmc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhg33LNL2ts[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFGfCn5rKIM[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g4lY8Y3eoo&feature=related[/ame]


Original lyrics:_
Have yourself a merry little Christmas, it may be your last,
_ _Next year we may all be living in the past
_ _Have yourself a merry little Christmas, pop that champagne cork,
_ _Next year we will all be living in New York._
_No good times like the olden days, happy golden days of yore,
_ _Faithful friends who were dear to us, will be near to us no more._
_But at least we all will be together, if the Fates allow,
_ _From now on we'll have to muddle through somehow.
_ _So have yourself a merry little Christmas now_


----------



## JBeukema

KAIAPHAS :: ebm/futurepop/dark electro :: music

listening to Künstliche Welten; couldn't find it on youtube for y'all


Here's the original:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWbGk5isCV4[/ame]

I come to you, I hold your hand
Together we're going through
This wonderful land
That I forged for you
With mathematical grasp
A wonder here
A dream short over there
Just now here
And yet still gone
I'm showing you my face
But you don't see me
I exactly know what pleases you
I'm creating you
A new magic world
Where no rain falls
Where only your truth counts
I show you mountains, show you seas
Here you only need to see
Everything with my eyes
And not to understand
No fear, you can calmly go with me
Into a huge space for only you
Here you can be yourself at last
In neon light
I catch your dreamshttp://www.musictory.com/music/Wolfsheim
​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVbkz_3lO3c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tpkkS612uM[/ame]

Some time ago I checked my conscience 
And found it wasn't all that clean 
A trail of people I had hurt 
A sea of sins left unredeemed

Regret is a dull and rusted blade 
That covers me with scars that never fade
These wounds, like a catalog of flaws 
Serve to remind me of all the pain I've caused 

So I resolved to make amends 
To heal the damage I had done 
But I could never stop the torrent
Of those regrets still yet to come 

Regret is a dull and rusted blade 
That covers me with scars that never fade
These wounds, like a catalog of flaws 
Serve to remind me of all the pain I've caused

This bitter sadness overwhelms me 
And mires me down with velvet arms
It's time for me to face the music 
It's time to undo all this harm 

Regret is a dull and rusted blade 
That covers me with scars that never fade
These wounds, like a catalog of flaws 
Serve to remind me of all the pain I've caused


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSgEDKjmT5o[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h95PyZxqlbU[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js7kou6ghtY[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g90mc8-dY3g[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyEztz6nY9Q[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ooc5eJc5SHA[/ame]


----------



## westwall

I really miss the "masters of three chord rock".

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y5GtaTrPHM[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKNU2ocLxMY[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWdcZqG02Ls[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UiNP9Cr-Lk&feature=fvsr[/ame]

Yesterday morning we were on the road listening to a radio station where they were talking about this show (The Singoff) and playing some of the music.

We came back home tonight and I found the whole excellent competition on demand.

I'm so glad I found it.  If anyone is interested, you can find it on TWC under Primetime On Demand, on the NBC website or here at youtube.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6gpa8nUa70[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6XGUhzfutc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGFToiLtXro[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AapxXRlsdwA&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xql99I1VSdI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUzpX-KxNLg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh3JC4OWUaA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJM7TdshUbw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm1OJ0LAgt4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoxHGxQw9ws[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KYG7UkUzq4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ksmsv4myOmg[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Buckinghams guitar work even before he joined Fleetwood Mac was incredible.




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFrHopUKPRc[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Probably Christines best...simply beautiful.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZNvQMJ7N0s[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ITSU8YmObM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJMVj04lfyo[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

A companion piece to that bit I sent Pix in the other thread

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKjzDU7V7es[/ame]

All has now been broken
On streets I dare not walk
Freedom is an illusion
I build my fences high
If there was something out there
I've learned not to expect
There's a hundred million reasons
Not to care

Don't bring it
Don't bring it
Don't bring your misery down on me

Don't bring it
Don't bring it
Don't bring your misery down on me
Wear misery's crown

As always in these matters
You broke the deal of deals
And wasted what was given
To revel in your mess
I gave up all for nothing
I tried my best and failed
There's a thousand million reasons
Never to share again

This is how it all begins
This is how it all begins

Don't bring it
Don't bring it
Don't bring your misery down on me

Don't bring it
Don't bring it
Don't bring your misery down on me
Wear misery's crown

This is how it all begins

Come now
Come now
Come now

Don't bring it
Don't bring it
Don't bring your misery down on me

Don't bring it
Don't bring it
Don't bring your misery down on me
Wear misery's crown


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vThuwa5RZU[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cRdgIZgobs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kugsk-4N9NE[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ePfsdr94ow&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTs6a0ORdQU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHzSBEVbXtM[/ame]

(DEEP BACKGROUND) Warrior

So don't tell me who's wrong and right
When liberty starts slipping away
And if you ain't gonna fight
Get out of the way

'Cause freedom ain't so free
When you breathe red, white and blue
I'm giving all of myself
How 'bout you?

And they call me warrior
They call me loyalty
And they call me ready to provide relief and help, I'm
Wherever you need me to be

I'm an American warrior
Oh
I'm an American warrior
Citizen Soldier

Ahhhhh Yeahhhhh!

(DEEP BACKGROUND) Citizen Soldier

I'll never leave another behind
I will never accept defeat
I'm a Soldier in war
Civilian in peace

'Cause freedom ain't so free
When you breathe red, white and blue
I'm giving all of myself
Cause that's what I do

And they call me warrior
They call me loyalty
And they call me ready to provide relief and help, I'm
Wherever you need me to be

I'm an American warrior
Citizen Soldier


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBMT3OMEPwk[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aMZh3m_ez0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp1nyDF9Wak[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oidm5Zfw_SA&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CVg5THFQy4[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu44pm_nQBg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6F3kFyg3wQ4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbbCGNqgkQs[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY5rKc7Ni8Q[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWIk3aqGMEM[/ame]

If we only knew the truth about it
Maybe we could work our way around it

Then maybe we could ignore that the shore 
Used to be the edge
Explore more
Than our block or the next 
City over 
With nothing on our shoulders
But the clothes on our backs
And you leave us here with nothing
Expecting no attack
With soldiers on the way

If we only knew the truth about what really goes on
Maybe all the things i do would make sense just for once
Maybe we could work our way around it
If we only knew the truth about it

You think its crazy to think theres
Nothing to hide
Whenever theres a proposition
For me to decide on
Theres a million suggestions
With a million intentions
With the people getting richer
Off the people getting poorer
Its due for peeking over
Theres justice on the way

If we only knew the truth about what really goes on
Maybe all the things i do would make sense just for once
Maybe we could work our way around it
If we only knew the truth about it

If we only knew the truth about what really goes on
And what you said
Behind closed doors
On private Lines

More than just a lie or two about what really goes and what you said
More than just the right thing to do the time has just passed us up instead
Maybe we could work our way around it
If we only knew the truth about it


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkeC112fBQA[/ame]

Just let it go
It doesn't matter
It's all sustainable
Just continue to grow
As we use everything obtainable

It's what you wanted
Not what we need
It's what you started
And now we bleed

To a means this is the end
Line up as we pick apart the wound we cannot mend
The structure is collapsing
Broken by the weight of endless demand

This is progress failing
This is hope draining away
This is excess derailing
No way to cope with what we're giving away

Just let it fall
It never mattered
It's all replaceable
Just continue this all
As we sink
Everything is usable

It's what you wanted
Not what we need
It's what you started
And now we bleed

To a means this is the end
Line up as we pick apart the wound we cannot mend
The structure is collapsing
Broken by the weight of endless demand

This is progress failing
This is hope draining away
This is excess derailing
No way to cope with what we're giving away

To a means this is the end
Line up as we pick apart the wound we cannot mend
The structure is collapsing
Broken by the weight of endless demand

This is progress failing
This is hope draining away
This is excess derailing
No way to cope with what we're giving away

To a means this is the end
Line up as we pick apart the wound we cannot mend
The structure is collapsing
Broken by the weight of endless demand

This is progress failing
This is hope draining away
This is excess derailing
No way to cope with what we're giving away


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW4XgQvcDsQ[/ame]

She tells me she comes from my mother the mountain
Her skin fits her tightly and her lips do not lie
She silently slips from her throat a medallion
Slowly she twirls it in front of my eyes


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx4PsxUvMqY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT-SFgkVlno&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th3ycKQV_4k[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTFD1C4tVIg[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yiOqTG9Nno&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Cxy7J0aZsw[/ame]

Somewhere between the ball and the chain
The resonance of an earlier pain
Begs to feel the angry wind and the rain
And don't you even care?
Somewhere between the mad and the sane
The mind gives in to directionless strain
With the way our thoughts begin to wane
Away from all the splendor they could bear

Somewhere between the seperate planes
Our decadance magnifies the stain
Leaving me naked to remain
And don't you feel the air?
Somewhere between the hand and the brain
Our dissonant steps fail to contain
They burden us with the heart of the slain
And now in this inaction we're ensnared

Somewhere between the heart and the vein
"Revolt" becomes the blood's refrain
To meld our bones to the earth again
To bring about yesteryear
Somewhere between the cruel and humane
As we fell on the path to an Earth so mundane
The clock turned as we tried to maintain
All the things that keep us alive, but they weren't there

We could have flown like pollen
Higher than the moon can see
But now we're sitting all alone in the world
Trying to write ourselves into history
We are half destroyed and paranoid
And fearing what might be
Lost unto a forlorn hope
And made up in mystery

See the way we fell astray
Dead until our dying day
Hold my hand and we will pray
For all in disrepair
Do you fear what lies in store?
Do you cry like you did before?
Is there trust left anymore?
Or shall we spend forever unaware?

Traces of our footprints through the mud
Lilacs folding back into their bud
We can climb a hill where time is free
And from atop there we can fly like pollen
Higher than the moon can see


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n3NH8gSrMs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSmJOvLrVig[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wKyXA_nMVQ[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vN98_tRLkEQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01-2pNCZiNk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq9Mhj7oc7w[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hajBdDM2qdg&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Usl-h5f-8W0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOrQTh_Cq7U[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwxNRpl9O-A[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmDDOFXSgAs[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBvvhn_IhUU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbHYxTdFFlE[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ly_KP3WfQ4Y[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iaR3WO71j4[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_FaPhm49Ac[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_ptqXqjsZw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BOVDv-NSMM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sieibZ7C6LA&playnext=1&list=PL3AC819C866C141DF&index=8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPo9Gd2z6rI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v13JAf6Oohc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAplw9CIXuk[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui5cpAagDgg[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBtClQEykxw&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwQ5CF0_Kvk[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VG3Lr7JjxA[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVNISWXsUq8[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG5e1oaen-M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG4ndbhOkpI[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_56ep729TE[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnYAkvCpom0[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lol6Z9rI408[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAf3gqdCrDs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltq7lIi2SVI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TneAjKNHDN8[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EIoR5ws4nI[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQOCdE0E64o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWfxuzJYNgY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipqqEFoJPL4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQcUyhoxTg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vlAdMeZSfw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVLHqB7x5KE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2QCwye9eBo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSJbYWPEaxw&feature=fvsr[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvCvsRp5ho&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ0Yd-Pburs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAjH8zW0i0M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7eloXr2iak&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yosCYE4vwlY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3y43KBM3Ik&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11A8JZ-RDDo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxXl4oS9wss&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tl9yP_llY8s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IU1rZa8Ur_Q[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg0vi8bOIpg[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Hadn't played this in a while, 'til I was reminded of it today

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0hss523LLE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ8V-FrrGJE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEFa1f_WCms[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B03y5yTmJnE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YugNWEVckWY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cERB1fK15k[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s4kNVwQ-L0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTIiWmIp4mc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK-RsJnxW6k[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kr7A2x1WgU[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVzLyhWRAy8[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sAm5UCJ9vA[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L86gQQBYSc4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbM7AOi2eXM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkvLq0TYiwI[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ylSUsel3w[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkrLmeeCrhY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkGS263lGsQ[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fAPEUWowEc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4hsC0nRvZM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN86d0CdgHQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9thvSfq8w2o[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlTfD-SPsqA[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttOBnmXFDtQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwxUgefMStM[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6KXgjLqSTg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSye0j0Ln9M[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDgxnjgVFi4[/ame]


edit-- I see this song is clearly cutting against the grain of the thread right now. My bad.


----------



## Phoenix

Sheldon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDgxnjgVFi4
> 
> 
> edit-- I see this song is clearly cutting against the grain of the thread right now. My bad.



S'ok Sheldon. 

It's a free-for-all here.  






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSye0j0Ln9M[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQfhQvj724g[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1TcDHrkQYg[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMAFiL0SD58[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua26qTEK25U[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbGXKfXAHlo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Got the t-shirt  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzU2iJ9qfXg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usulbsg2e5g[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbRvhyPGyNc[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Best Reo song EVER!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-mw1HGJjdA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> Best Reo song EVER!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-mw1HGJjdA



A damned fine one but I have emotional attachment to the one posted before that.  Therefore, in my world mine is the bestest EVER!  


But REO just rocks. Huh ... Illinois boys.  

My friend's mom used to date Gary Richrath.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN_YjM4V4fc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fR-xy9GgRA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJCvW1vpeqk[/ame]

I am the shadow, and the smoke in your eyes
I am the ghost, that hides in the night

Boom-lay boom-lay, boom! (repeat)

Wait, wait a minute take a step back,
Gotta think twice before you react.
So stay, stay a little while cause a promise
Not kept is the road to exile
Hey, what's the circumstance?
You'll never be great without taking a chance
So, wait you waited too long
Had your hands in your pocket
When you should've been gone.

(Boom-lay boom-lay boom)
One push is all you need
(Boom-lay boom-lay boom)
This is philosophy.
(Boom-lay boom-lay boom)
We watch with wounded eyes.
(Boom-lay boom-lay boom)
So I hope you recognize.

Out on the front line, don't worry I'll be fine
The story is just beginning
I say goodbye to my weakness, so long to the regrets
And now I see the world through diamond eyes

Damn, damn it all down
Took one to the chest without even a sound
so, what, what do you want
The things you love or the people you hurt
Hey, it's like déjà vu suicidal maybe I got nothing to lose
So wait, it's the exception to the rule
Everyone of us is expendable

(Boom-lay boom-lay boom)
One push is all you need
(Boom-lay boom-lay boom)
This is philosophy.
(Boom-lay boom-lay boom)
We watch with wounded eyes.
(Boom-lay boom-lay boom)
So I hope you recognize.

Out on the front line, don't worry I'll be fine
The story is just beginning
I say goodbye to my weakness,
So long to the regrets
And now I know that I'm alive

Out on the front line, don't worry I'll be fine
The story is just beginning
I say goodbye to my weakness so long to the regrets
And now I see the world through Diamond Eyes

(uuuuuuuuuuuuuh uuuuuh)

Every night of my life I watch angels fall from the sky
Every time that the sun still sets
I pray they don't take mine

I'm on the front line, don't worry I'll be fine
The story is just beginning
I say goodbye to my weakness so long to regrets

Out on the front line, don't worry I'll be fine
The story is just beginning
I say goodbye to my weakness so long to the regrets
And now I know that I'm alive

Out on the front line, don't worry I'll be fine
The story is just beginning
I say goodbye to my weakness, so long to the regrets
And now I see the world through diamond eyes

Out on the front line, don't worry I'll be fine
The story is just beginning
(The story is just beginning)
I say goodbye to my weakness,
So long to the regrets
And now I see the world through Diamond eyes

Boom-lay boom-lay boom (repeat till the end)


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR6pkU-_MK4[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO6D_BAuYCI&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Good song.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF1iZH1F40s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Phoenix said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best Reo song EVER!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-mw1HGJjdA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A damned fine one but I have emotional attachment to the one posted before that.  Therefore, in my world mine is the bestest EVER!
> 
> 
> But REO just rocks. Huh ... Illinois boys.
> 
> My friend's mom used to date Gary Richrath.
Click to expand...


I've always been a fan of REO since I saw them with The Cars back in 79 at the Rockford Motor Speedway. 

Did you know they got the name from the Diamond REO truck company? My mother worked for that company until she married my dad.


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhyu4Rh_w5Q[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6c8a90PWIM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Rat in the Hat said:


> I've always been a fan of REO since I saw them with The Cars back in 79 at the Rockford Motor Speedway.
> 
> Did you know they got the name from the Diamond REO truck company? My mother worked for that company until she married my dad.



I did not know that. 

I do know that my ultra-straight-laced private, extremely religious high school principal used to hang with the band. THAT was very hard to imagine.


----------



## Phoenix

'Morning folks.  


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHUxogmXob4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RG7fPmzxZug[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEFa1f_WCms


I love that song

a bit late, but:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd2jMAavSVs[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZHjkntFPiM[/ame]

If you don't like live videos:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P7fibMjFfg[/ame]

God help me
I don't see
How I can live this way
Any I don't know why he's
Touching me
Won't you shine in my direction and help me
Won't you lend me your protection and help me

God help me
And just maybe
I'll learn to help myself
Speak to me
Don't leave me
He's burning me
Won't you shine in my direction and help me
Won't you lend me your protection and help me

Am I guilty or am I just waiting around
For the tide to come in
So the truth can come out
And if I had a dollar for every time
I repented the sin
And commit the same crime
I'd be sitting on top of the world
I'd be sitting on top of the world

Places everyone, this is a test
Throw your stones, do your damage
All the world is a judge
But that doesn't compare
To what I do to myself when you're not there
And if I had a dollar for every time
I repented the sin
And commit the same crime
I'd be sitting on top of the world
I'd be sitting on top of the world

Don't make me choose
I've got much to lose
For I am with you
And also with you
For I am with you
And also with you​​


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxJNlnooz3U&playnext=1&list=PL8EA5171918A00D0D&index=1[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4VCpTZye10[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPYFWnzjIy0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvlJe1mwlw&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4hsC0nRvZM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbM7AOi2eXM[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1z7-PCTmTE[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnxkfLe4G74&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpoEmlxUPeQ[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0g8PrgeLIY[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJP2PH8WKaI[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sZzCyJVb4o[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2cQ47VVzU0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTSxAMPXJ80&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzmf7ZJRI9M&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EO1nfSCKrU&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2Fs5GrUBwI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgVOR28iG_o&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z66wVo7uNw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoUOrLe4vlY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU_ow7LmHwY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRbGWa8x-DA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeoTkGcl3LM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGfVOdTiUEc[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq5_pEO8a8U[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK_6TU1T7V8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uDWfTpIp3Y[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsG5V-o6uxY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJKDUEe2p9w[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8cUvPyvsg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHq87F2fS-s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riuXdXAOArY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cT9T9e7gjUA[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=840B27zYfOk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohC7o_PPPtY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5C4N7UwVS4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPc-o-4Nsbk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt2kM0TsubU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShVDALT8CgI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un2cCeuJeIw[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdghL1NGk0g[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-Cvinp1-jU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCFrJkajfVA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt2Y78VgfNQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHbNU9WuVgw[/ame]


----------



## Mini 14

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15TKoV_XArs&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15TKoV_XArs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_J9GWsF_BAo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw3izcZd9zU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPcf67Vyri0&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QInhsh5tgNc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7Z_36i1ACg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4NCC0dUXks&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmT6udys8Tc[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trtqy4G1THw[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVBRl3mqbfQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhARTiIeGu8[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4v22ckYHDes&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sWeVoLTczs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NmdFgFyhnk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1_0PC8gPAM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Go6I2_PpBU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7At75kN_YsI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRFlqsRn_H8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7vaYOIKWYY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw1bHaUk1CM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xRwnXjwiVs[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7K4jH7NqUw[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNARJPNz2CA[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpWpdcR63ms[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUBQLnEGHNk[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efsm6aJPybg[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dyMp99Q5ss[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7Z_36i1ACg&feature=related



That suits you.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bxE3W1RTz8[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe0rhTJq-OY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbRvhyPGyNc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_jUkhEd8co[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdMEQ2fU7HA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW8TlrYhBxk[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

Anybody up for some hair metal? 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z92bmlcmyq0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGtptpFA9CI&playnext=1&list=PL1C97BF6BB403499F&index=56[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtqxY3t74To[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHvVXMVSy4c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ei-bF0YV60A&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

any fans out there of the end of year NYT magazine? Always a favorite of mine, not morbid, lol,  some of the stories magical, some tragic, here's a few of the musicians who died in 2010.

*Make sure you click on 'the music they made' in link:* The Lives They Lived - 2010 - Interactive Feature - NYTimes.com

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YrfLnlrquo[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgoNEPormBE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S_OIEjU8p0[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

Not a big Billy Joel fan, but this is a great drinking song. For some reason I thought it was Bob Dylan the first time hearing it. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxEPV4kolz0[/ame]


----------



## eots

*remix of sept 11 speech*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo2ONxMIIl8[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB8Nkn3Xjes[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGDmBLAPikU[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Whenever I listen to these guys I allways want to grab a claymore and smite a bad person!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CE00kFRUJqc[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSK-1guFLDk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcJD1Wruf1Q[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Yeah, I can go for some George!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Intense said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs&feature=related







  You just beat me!


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OXrmxDp44&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceh_VNTF0_c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW3nPqPPBDw[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2XFA7MU9jg[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INgXzChwipY[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIyXJxPFVz4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhjYbfK9vrk[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2ylPzepYEk[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPwu6ZCtoUQ[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LSR72zy9eE[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8V1olWt8I0[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p47fEXGabaY[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx2u5uUu3DE[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM7-PYtXtJM[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akGfwUwnQvk[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLoOXWn-EJo[/ame]


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbgqvVk4wN0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbgqvVk4wN0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTGAmcR38Kc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1FQqSGxBso[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7J1_hZ7iM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Earn this.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V84STSWVp3g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10_REPqPlP0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YxwANaLnVA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqDhE01jV_g[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6XZDb045xU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScYk-cyQ4CE[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0IRY_eWuIw[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aop6YF1Xqqg[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c8PieKE8rY[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOOs-MqDOI0[/ame]


----------



## Midnight Marauder

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=fPPkY1BEfgQ[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1MUSVdXCzE&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rePcHxFJIuU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5BJXwNeKsQ&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzQvGz6_fvA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAB4vOkL6cE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZD4ezDbbu4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5PoIrcyd34&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqW69z8PsR0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=236Lquwq22A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-w5sE82dKV0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsTK2LHZKPQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVzLyhWRAy8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U[/ame]


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nllcAEOo8MA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nllcAEOo8MA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Ended up watching this twice in the past two days ... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MttRGR4hLv0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMpXdCkvKZA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSDt_v2K_dY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQiXQUGbac0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1C2lbGwcHE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pODq8_FxE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATe7meFOrPE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clKAdQnwJ7A[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_umeMtV4QU[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g18dKrWwGMU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMyCa35_mOg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vN7HQrgakZU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf5KAls9B9o[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNYiXGs9aUI[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxPj3GAYYZ0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IU1rZa8Ur_Q[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYoPUkfaahI&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7RPCFfudmU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F_opWg9_qI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWnjEMbFFME&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6hMj0YDyxw]YouTube - Joan Baez - In My Time Of Need[/ame]

Will you comfort me, in my time of need?
Can you take away the pain of a hurtful deeds?
Cause when we need it most, there's no rain at all
And the dust just settles right there on the feed


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifIz5ABwMwk[/ame] 

She stood there in my doorway 
smoothing out her dress 

saying 'life is a thump-ripe melon-
-so sweet and such a mess'


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNEu09pVD8E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpD5_c2j1OM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnS9M03F-fA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY_5JOEmFK0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcdSWfWSqGE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDzpD_p1A8w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvJwEu9ghvM[/ame]

(Thank you Ollie for introducing me to this gem)


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNSBq6hvU1s[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Intense said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY_5JOEmFK0&feature=related



I love this one....you're hitting all my favorites and I have to spread my rep around


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNjzzDNIJWw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkq64lCWOhE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwjsYWGvaJo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU0MF8pwktg&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgu777Kwn9k[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qd08FyXY3E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lWJXDG2i0A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3cELfFjXvY[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN1J5sMv28Q[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbRgSlIrJQ0&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v_4O44sfjM[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWeUDrWzk4U[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbrjRKB586s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u--97IytCSE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijH9YluKG3U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2rxPSDUlvk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1ZUU8xi7qY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4QnalIHlVc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3iqephnD50&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YXVMCHG-Nk[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2MM1BosdmY[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYC61pEYzaM[/ame] 

The TV burned, nobody watched
The ratings sucked, so it got axed
We keep screaming, you ain't listening 
Take your chainsaw, wield it recklessly 

Crash made, built to fade, fuck the revolution! 
The money's real but the blood is fake, fuck the revolution!

The glossy mag, full of beauty
Story got cut, 'cos they were ugly
Martyrs of change, do not fight back
Round and a round, Martyrs of the new black

Crash made, built to fade, fuck the revolution! 
The money's real but the blood is fake, fuck the revolution!
Mediocre, bored to death, fuck the revolution!
The brave new apathy, fuck the revolution!

Then it got streamed, but some college kid
Sued the ISP, for breach of copyright
We keep screaming, you ain't listening 
Take your chainsaw, wield it recklessly				 				 								​


----------



## shintao

I am listening some oldies from my childhood.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YApNirMC9gM[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Good choice of artist, Shintao

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVI254QGSQ4[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4WeqP2G6pI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAHODyEpm2w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pudOFG5X6uA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEBgRF1hkDA[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEr9gMYdkHI[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MSqF_rQ6Mw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32DARlE4xhU[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

shintao said:


> I am listening some oldies from my childhood.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YApNirMC9gM



Etta's an old favorite. Here's a great one from later in her career:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YXu3o67t5E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHFJJM6mJSs&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI98xPkLNVU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DChW7LtosY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12Z6pWhM6TA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0hGP9HHD6Y[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7sFptQq9_g[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

One song a day.... is enough so we can keep up. lol

weird but fascinating too  - album is excellent.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgqOSCgc8xc[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzpaeI2fvys[/ame]


My trigger finger loves to hate me
Takes to the knife for a vivisection
X kilograms of flesh to shave off
Taste like a replicant injection

Soul rot 
In stock
Buy now
It's hot

Runt of
The batch
All itch 
No scratch

[Fuck fashion
Fuck, fuck the fashion
Suck my addiction 
Cause you got to

Fuck fashion
Fuck, fuck the fashion
Spit out victims 
Fashion fuck you]

Bitch poured into a velvet corset 
Feeling the pinch of a **** eat **** world
Pig auctioned to the highest looser
Cling wrapped in latex suck it in sow

Soul rot
In stock
Buy now
It's hot

Genome 
Throw back
All itch 
No scratch

[CHORUS 2x]

Shut up; assimilate 
Redundant shelf life
Dead mass of putrid faction
Spoon fed somaclones

Bleeding square eyes
Cradle to the grave 
On corporate venom

Soul rot 
In stock
Buy now
It's hot

Runt of
The batch
All itch 
No scratch

[CHORUS 2x]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT881ZR7kNQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfzv3bf9-OY&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H14R4ZsMM0E[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVkOLmeWS3Y&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv5LEdLZJqk[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b-by5e4saI[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ziSLGVQOSg[/ame]


----------



## westwall

I love this one.  The "traditionalists" are standing like wood posts around the edge but you can see a couple of them tapping to the music!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQiIMuOKIzY[/ame]


----------



## westwall

And here's the reason for the trip in the way back machine.  I heard this on the radio for the first time in years and thought about the inspiration for this song.  Great song about a very sad time.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2N5iyQuFWI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLKFcJI6hWA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jXrmAKBBTU&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOb8deJKjZw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQY7BusJNU[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlWnped-h4I[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn3JB51NH_M[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cY0J9anPqs[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhgvWLs2rsM[/ame]

Say it loud
(Uh huh, uh huh, uh huh)
We love to love to love ya&#8217;
Love to love to love ya&#8217;
 Say it loud
(Uh huh, uh huh, uh huh)
We love to love to love ya&#8217;
Love to love to love ya&#8217;
 (Verse 1)
I put my name on the line for love
This is what I&#8217;ve been waiting for
I saw it all like a sign above
So follow me, follow me
 (Chorus)
Tell me baby, that you love me (love me)
There&#8217;s nothing higher, higher than me
If love and freedom&#8217;s all that we need
Then follow me, follow me
 Say it loud
(Uh huh, uh huh, uh huh)
We love to love to love ya&#8217;
Love to love to love ya&#8217;
 Say it loud
(Uh huh, uh huh, uh huh)
We love to love to love ya&#8217;
Love to love to love ya&#8217;
 (Verse 2)
I put my name on the line for love
To get the will to break down the walls
This is a different kind of war
So follow me, follow me
 (Chorus)
Tell me baby, that you love me (love me)
There&#8217;s nothing higher, higher than me
If love and freedom&#8217;s all that we need
Then follow me, follow me
 Come one, come all
Building an army, building an army
Just come down, come down
Building an army, an army of love
 Say it loud
(Uh huh, uh huh, uh huh)
We love to love to love ya&#8217;
Love to love to love ya&#8217;
 Say it loud
(Uh huh, uh huh, uh huh)
We love to love to love ya&#8217;
Love to love to love ya&#8217;
 (Bridge)
So let&#8217;s go on, let&#8217;s go on
On and on for love
So let&#8217;s go on, let&#8217;s go on
On and on for love
 (For love)
Tell me baby, that you love me
(For love)
There&#8217;s nothing higher, higher than me
(For love)
If love and freedom&#8217;s all that we need
(For love)
Then follow me, (For love) follow me
 (Chorus)
Say it loud
(Uh huh, uh huh, uh huh)
We love to love to love ya&#8217;
Love to love to love ya&#8217;
 Say it loud
(Uh huh, uh huh, uh huh)
We love to love to love ya&#8217;
Love to love to love ya&#8217;
 We love to love to love ya&#8217;
Love to love to love ya&#8217;
 We love to love to love ya&#8217;
Love to love to love ya&#8217;



Send "Army Of Love" Ringtone to your Cell
	
​


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7A2acBVENA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt75y38J00s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D9TUhIKDbw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9rYXZnoMn0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gELhNbDcLE0[/ame]


----------



## shintao

"State of SHock"

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTLgiROX5f8&playnext=1&list=PL364371F5852377A9&index=16[/ame]


----------



## shintao

"Steamy Windows" 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4KgEwz1J6k[/ame]


----------



## shintao

"Addicted to Love"

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcATvu5f9vE[/ame]


----------



## shintao

"Simply Irresistible"

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrGw_cOgwa8[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHeqLInKwLg[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDRopoYh144[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAsVg7pIQtk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyM0ojzUMH4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ps0bQONjys&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95fZ6VnKfmI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFsOwnZkIm8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifRjyISMxZM[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLD0CBFU73Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgjBMRMVX8c[/ame]


----------



## Huh?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xy_9bx6U8_0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiWiEwnGiik&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbeclIrDokA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tZtJIL5va4&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgc0qPo8FgI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9L8jLPE84g[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMTKb-pgxGI[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhRRWwH3Fro[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVxiHC9AJQw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOU_tGJKX8M[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WISogScYNXA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOtv4kN-PAs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEG0-3xlAkg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c2OM7HEfrs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW8S58CYQqs[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KND2HBQ5Nso[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD57OrPaX0A[/ame]



peace...


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYVZZpLahlw[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0heL2Czeraw&feature=recentlik[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GEzSQOhS40[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGFToiLtXro&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFEQ9MSF3MM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUi-2QC3c2Q[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtcWU1lyssk[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV4Q649LTlw&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IDWCXd8B_4&feature=grec_index[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8H6NMj20lI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWrCRPldVZk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu9ZepcV0CM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKvB3g3HEPQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB2Ad04mukI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbRvhyPGyNc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kag0TsZzxpw[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t15l2rE_RYw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8tODhvb47s[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Phoenix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8



I swear, I lived that Deliverance feeling floating down the Eel River in No. Ca.  The Native Americans had rifles and Rambow's every 1/4 mile looking down on us.  They were protecting their pot crops.  I didn't feel comfortable that day, but I did catch a 20# Steelhead.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6KXgjLqSTg[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-gh7zU3v9M[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

Phoenix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8tODhvb47s <<<< Snoop Doggy Dogg video




bwhahahahahaha


----------



## Phoenix

Sheldon said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8tODhvb47s <<<< Snoop Doggy Dogg video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bwhahahahahaha
Click to expand...


I started watching the "TruBlood" series.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBwSN0Yw5l0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0Lg_ISGGW4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgUtRAA-lSs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

WELL over 50, hmmm?  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNkF_ZpQ4eg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MxmthbKZYU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egX9N8yOgaU[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiiZrZTrOFY[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvag-KgqELY[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU[/ame]



peace...


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhCMm7Y_ft0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKhfoKOTwZY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxNJV83EMJw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfzmVUrZplw&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiD2Q9KmcJQ[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8o91vzzNojQ[/ame]



You swept me under the bed
Now the ugliness rears its head, unshed
This darkening I'm over it
You've made me what I am today
Disgust in what you've raised, unsaid
My awakening is far from dead

So I'm not like you
No I'm not like you
Dejected for most of my life
So I'm not like you
No I'm not like you
So I'm crucified

I'm losing my faith
I'm hurting to feel
I'm searching and there's no one else here
If learning to hate 
Is learning to feel
This life is so unreal
Abusing me again
Dejected
Rejected

A bad seed, an utter degenerate
Stained with your neglect, unfed
The blackest sheep irrelevant
You made the stigma I enslave
Disgust in what you've raised, unsaid
My awakening is far from dead

So I'm not like you
No I'm not like you
Dejected for most of my life
So I'm not like you
No I'm not like you
So I'm crucified

I'm losing my faith
I'm hurting to feel
I'm searching and there's no one else here
If learning to hate 
Is learning to feel
This life is so unreal
Abusing me again
Abusing me again

I'm losing my faith
I'm hurting to feel
I'm searching and there's no one else here
If learning to hate 
Is learning to feel
This life is so unreal
Abusing me again
Abusing me again
Abusing me again
This life is so unreal
Dejected
Rejected


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FPOPBQaMWA[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O_E3Cm57GU&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B7sH5QLyXY[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDVhB0jGP7I[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUuG1Ge8MTU[/ame]

The earth is but a song we sing...


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4fWN6VvgKQ[/ame]

The earth is but a song we sing...


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKeXkhxiq6I&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR4y4HPyouY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNjzzDNIJWw&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ik1pxav-CM[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RE6rBTcSHbo&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVjN3t8cj74[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA1w1N_596w&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGDA0Hecw1k[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep7W89I_V_g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwnS_cGfaj4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttOBnmXFDtQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsyqQmnI0gc[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ9D0UHP7x4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKTTlVGIeFk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ3VpAEDzXw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmif2JcwlmQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwX_UyzxPO4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-Y0SMitMpk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUn0vvgEvBc[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtwiFSrwWhs[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Poor quality video but a great song!




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyoknbvXlwM[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEFsBF1X1ow[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu11QRO9BrQ[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT1oTBSqR4E[/ame]


----------



## westwall

I wish I could find the original video The Police made for this song.  It is very powerful and was banned by the BBC.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl52_CBrLi4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPr_WQm0-UY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stikegBj6fw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyN2KFattFE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhraiPTORhI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## shintao

Caribbean Queen   - Billy Ocean

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkXV5O5GfJ8[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q29YR5-t3gg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvwrSdMY7dQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMAGwMAXTpU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfnzRrKLXL4[/ame]


----------



## sitarro

Girl Power at it's best........... there wasn't a guy in that audience that didn't fall into a hypnotic trance during this spectacle.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjfc92xm7RE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjfc92xm7RE[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puf_QZ9z3cg[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxbFLYa0_bw[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

sitarro said:


> Girl Powerhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjfc92xm7RE




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDtD2d30BuU[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mohtVnxVGDk[/ame]

Stand aside for the new world order
Systematic...Aristocratic
Don't decieve yourself get out of the way
We command and you obey
Beautiful to be the joker
Cursed by an all-to human future
Things you cannot defeat you start to believe in
New generations - Synthetic nations
I am your loving hate...This is the new world
I am your loving hate...This is the new world
New world order!!!
New world order!!!
New world order!!!
New world order!!!
Old-school fascism is on the rise
Narsissistic...Evangelistic
So many things are only here to be hated
No need for love when the world is sedated
Beautiful to be the joker
Cursed by an all-to human future
The world burns with death as a lover
It's systematic for the coming new order
I am your loving hate...This is the new world
I am your loving hate...This is the new world
New world order!!!
New world order!!!
New world order!!!
New world order!!!
World-wide genocide - Mass religious suicide
Immoral seduction - Digital corruption
I am your loving hate...This is the new world
I am your loving hate...This is the new world
New world order!!!
New world order!!!
New world order!!!
New world order!!!


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=gcxWYbSam9g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## shintao

I was about to shut down when this song popped in my mind. I think it must be 1920-30 vintage.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQaADocyks0[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzkEKLn-d8M[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsPEAJ8d-vw&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XYFJUP84lE[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJKFQLvLSvQ&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvazuyF6eXw[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HPeOQamUKY&playnext=1&list=PL6C5483894A1E4E71&index=2[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEi7GPkxfsE[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwKw6BsrlZM[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRcQZ2tnWeg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcawnRIyeok[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txlXcJDtDwM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5aPhGQ0L9Q[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXdEDcY79vE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoqfVYLa0so[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihd2aKEUeac&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHemB0t31Tw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ0onxQIY_w[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljPFZrRD3J8[/ame]

I'm at Amanda's weddin, In a church on Thomas Street
I'm lookin at a bridesmaid, and she lookin back at me
And when the service ends, ask her if she wants a lift
back to the hotel, and if it goes well finger and a shift
She says Fitzy drives a Mitzy, and he offered me a spin
Enda have a Honda, so I might just go with him
and Darren Gibney said he bring me in his Subaru
so what the fuck would make you think I'd wanna go with you

I said Fuck your Honda Civic, I've a horse outside
fuck your Subaru, I have a horse outside
and fuck your Mitsubishi, I've a horse outside
if you're lookin for a ride I've got a horse outside
She said I don't believe ya
I said it's fuckin true
I swapped him for a bag of yokes in 1992
I don't need insurance, I don't need no parkin space
and if you try to clamp my horse he'll kick you in the face
I don't pay no tax, fuck NCT
you'll arrive in style if you ride with me
and the boys are walkin over, jinglin their keys
I look the fuckers up and down and give them one of these

I said Fuck your Honda Civic, I've a horse outside
fuck your Subaru, I have a horse outside
and fuck your Mitsubishi, I've a horse outside
if you're lookin for a ride I've a horse outside

Giddy up now baby, bless my soul
I rode the fucker round a field back since he was a foal
He runs a bit like Shergar, and he jumps like Tír na nÓg
He looks like Billy Piper after half a bag of coke
and the boys are lookin jealous, as I lead yer one away
and just before I close the door I look at her and say
Would you be my girl, and she says I will of course
if ya grab me by the ponytail and ride me like a horse
ya!

Fuck your Honda Civic, I've a horse outside
fuck your Subaru, I have a horse outside
and fuck your Mitsubishi, I've a horse outside
if you're lookin for a ride I've a horse outside  


Send "Horse Outside" ringtones to your cell


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N-mS_JBO0c[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr5ImbldE9w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02lXLiFsRtE&playnext=1&list=PL721C49C3CEBD3F14&index=9[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkUsGkxZSvM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WxgeYXCjM8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f39Zs0gB87c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeWF0LC3R2o&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGqsOX4g99k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvEwLmJ8Qqo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIjUY3pjN8E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93S_l0qZrXA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiGg8D4hFLc[/ame]

Just got this in an email....


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp6j5HJ-Cok[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZTvioCGODg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iA6l2KgQ2Kw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blOE_R41G_E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lb7nTQhShc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLf6rhKTRjU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3CHi_9sxj0[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXZcJojTucg[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hzrDeceEKc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO6D_BAuYCI&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLP5-TkvN8y7c[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i0DMbCKnAg&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wiFq9LrACU[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV8x2HKTRdM[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhhtRxqSrys[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6_TSTy27o[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoPaBa6Ms6Y[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpGEeneO-t0[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb6WRqZRG-E[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M0r1iSeiHU[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_4DsNFQS98[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNnaxGFO18o[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhBpUJcpiCg[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je8MXiwmNIk[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_fax9y3iyI[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI_sv5uswoY[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxVlN-LzIks[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN1J5sMv28Q[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsTK2LHZKPQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK_6TU1T7V8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75XWbsSx-E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yt_LyHJEAw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj0zGxDxXVM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSmJOvLrVig[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO-Dmpw_w2c[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Going over a play list from an old friend.......


DeMaroney here with you, from noon to 4:00....


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbH_sDyWZqo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Last time I danced in the in the moonlight I got picked up....Cost 55 bucks to bust me out...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5JqPxmYhlo[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwT5N68sm80[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRr2kf84V2M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf0tSM2BTF8[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

And the hits just keep a-rollin'....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvgfCCfzuqA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txt6i1OsmHk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

DeMaroney here, with 60 minutes of music in the next hour.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwc0AW67CmA[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Fresh off the request line, at 452-3333, it's Yes....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byeSPOIffVE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMnjF1O4eH0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

From the radio station that the Twin Cities made famous, we bring you another 60 minutes of commercial-free music......


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPQhebKfxHA[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq9BjZhxjcM[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

If this had been an actual emergency, you would have been instructed where to tune in your area for news and official information....But it wasn't, so let the music roll!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33ykYFxzp58[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Commercials?...I don't think so.

Now, one from the grooveyard of forgotten hits, from Carl Douglas....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhUkGIsKvn0[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Comin' atcha from your super-duper hit station, here's an obscure disco tune that some schmuck will steal a lick from 30 years from now...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlJGrIyt-X8[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Man, I woulda-shoulda-coulda been a ragin' '70s AC deejay. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaV-6qerkqI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WUdlaLWSVM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

_*HEY!!*_...I was savin' that one for the next shift!


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KniGmhUiiy4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWaqtG9eRgA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YxpDEpngko[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_JqJY5z0T8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUUEtCBhn_Q[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3TIncTTL4k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQdyVt_iyrg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFTLKWw542g&ob=av3el[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39VXuviqD9w[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTvKaLW5bu8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Freaky '80s video, but who can argue with guns and horns?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoLHrq3z060&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yojZ-Ksr8AE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwxsF9FCE0Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x28jaeyX2s&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDl3bdE3YQA[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbTjzZzfR7w[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZhfFXEMMI4[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnxkfLe4G74[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42jcad7etUg[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VjPPuias1k[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

While Ann was still hawt....


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Yj0rrxsetY[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6Hvtb2jXB8[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jonDjWYVlmI[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0LTRPMpOVM[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFRx4PkXeVM[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgozdtsh_g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UM249-WfP4[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xraj86LNgYc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAF2HnOiOT0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxVLHaHUI4E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzPQe8JYJns&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMs9NudasVI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uThnUmWRCCs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEUOiiVxsGc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuKK85gbpz0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ap3Sdp4nGqM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joqjBAJx4ZA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtrNZGbwrng&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agWpGKg0u3g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg3HwUGxaIY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRVPLPFoJL0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvVN_KRriTM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## JBeukema

Having the time of your lives
Happy within your disguise
Watch how the child in you dies
Circles inside on your mind

There is more than meets the eye
Life is more than meets the eye

Strange, how you got it
But you're still coming back for more
But I want nothing
If you think that you got it
Why they're treating you like a whore?
And I want nothing

Faking it all of the time
Conscience, it cuts like a knife
When will you start to realize?
We dont have time on our side

There is more than meets the eye
Hits you right between the eyes

Strange, how you got it
But you're still coming back for more
But I want nothing
If you think that you got it
Why they're treating you like a whore?
And I want nothing from you
And I want nothing from you
I want nothing

There is more than meets the eye
Hits you right between the eyes

Strange, how you got it
But you're still coming back for more
But I want nothing
If you think that you got it
Why they're treating you like a whore?
And I want nothing from you
And I want nothing from you
And I want nothing

Strange, how you got it
But you're still coming back for more
But I want nothing
If you think that you got it
Why they're treating you like a whore?
And I want nothing from you
And I want nothing from you
And I want nothing

Strange, how you got it
But you're still coming back for more
But I want nothing
If you think that you got it
Why they're treating you like a whore?
And I want nothing


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## JBeukema

Crying loud you are crawling on the floor
Just a beautiful baby
You're nothing more
Close your eyes
You are crawling into sleep
I swear I won't break you
If you let me take you
Where the willows never weep
Where the willows never weep
Coming quick into your wonderland
Flying high on bleached white sand
Tranquilized by lights you'll lose your way
Well just come with me and
I'll make you see
With me you'll want to stay
Can baby come out to play
Circus lights are shutting slowly down
But still you're up in the air
And loving your wings
My dear you play the clown
You're still up in the air
And loving your wings
What's gonna happen when you come down


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me4WpNoNlQw&feature=related[/ame]

Why cry all the people
staring at the sky?
Listen to the Preachermen who prophesy
angels lost their light
can't give us a new dawn.
A kingdom of no faith and hope is born

[Chorus]

One light will tear apart the night
bringing back a newborn sun

Why die all the angels
guarding our Light?
Lost inside the maze of
everlasting night.
People broke their heart with bombs
and guns and greed
shaped a desert based on hate and need

[Repeat Chorus 1x]

Why cry all the angels
staring at the rain?
Watching all the children
who got fathers cane
Won't we ask that god
do harmony on earth
That peace and love and hope our hearts reserve

[Repeat Chorus 1x]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## The T

GENESIS:

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_uwG79As4A"]SQUONK[/ame]*


----------



## The T

ENJOY


----------



## elvis




----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0ZicY7Oqmg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis




----------



## elvis




----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mxaA-bJ35s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIjUY3pjN8E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TYWYDqr-TA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrj5Kxdzouc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v96P_AXzto&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8cUvPyvsg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL68ZeclcA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Ernie S.

OK so I'm listening to Riding With The King, an album cut by Eric Clapton and BB King in 2000.
The cut, "Hold on I'm Coming" was on, and for the life of me, I couldn't remember who recorded it first. Google is my friend. It was recorded by Sam and Dave back in 1966. Trivia Re. Hold on I'm Coming from Wikipedia



> Background on "Hold On, I'm Comin'"
> 
> According to Steve Cropper, lead guitarist for Booker T and the MG's, the Stax Recording Studio played a key role in the creation of the title track, Hold on, I'm Comin'. Stax Records was an old Movie Theater located at 926 East McLemore Avenue in Memphis, Tennessee. The men's restroom in the theater-turned studio had tile walls and tile floors. To produce reverb and echo a speaker from the studio was placed in the mens room to pipe the sound into the men's room; and a microphone was placed in the men's room to return the sound back to the recording studio. This arrangement produced both the reverb and echo heard on Stax Records. One night, as Sam and Dave were recording, Dave had to stop and make a trip to the men's room. When Dave took a little longer than what Issac Hayes thought was necessary. He yelled at Dave to "hurry up!" Dave heard him on the speaker in the men's room and replied, "Hold on; I'm coming". With a few additions this became the title track of the album, and a hit for Sam and Dave.


----------



## froggy




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP2h1gJcsHU&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt




----------



## goldcatt




----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6NcBDYRGVY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7t__1uLXyM&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6kT57Ozan4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## jillian




----------



## jillian




----------



## jillian




----------



## jillian




----------



## goldcatt




----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G23WO9S5F-s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Huh?




----------



## JBeukema

You'll never understand,
the meaning in the end,
we're standing at the gate,
you'll meet the darker fate,

your purity and rage,
your passion and your hate,
you promised more than bliss,
with your God and with your kiss,

I'm on my knees,
I beg your mercy,
my soul is my loss,
I'm well hung from your cross.

Take me,
take me in your arms my love and rape me,
don't hide behind your rage
I know you love me,
and always will,

you're my possession,
of that my love there really is no question,
don't hide behind your rage
I know you love me
and always will,

my better half it's true
has seen the darker side of you,
innocence stripped away,
at least I've the brighter fate...


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU9JWukf07c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## westwall

One of the greatest voices ever!


----------



## westwall

I had coffee with him once in Santa Barbara...real nice bloke!


----------



## westwall

Time for my daily dose of Hendrix!


----------



## California Girl

Imelda May  Imelda May videos

Seriously, check this girl out!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

I know he's gay but what the hell, he's a great singer


----------



## jillian




----------



## westwall

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I know he's gay but what the hell, he's a great singer
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSYbRiYwTY






He's a great artist period.  Who cares if a person is gay.  Elton John is a great artist, Freddie Mercury.  Who cares what they do in private?


----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMQ0Ryy01yE&ob=av2nm[/ame]


----------



## westwall




----------



## Meister




----------



## westwall




----------



## bigrebnc1775

westwall said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know he's gay but what the hell, he's a great singer
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSYbRiYwTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a great artist period.  Who cares if a person is gay.  Elton John is a great artist, Freddie Mercury.  Who cares what they do in private?
Click to expand...


I know it really doesn't matter just wanted to make the point considering my position on that life style. I like Bowie and Elton John. Without them te earth would be a little less colorful


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gj4C1zYEPw&feature=fvsr[/ame]


----------



## Meister




----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYjBQKIOb-w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775




----------



## bigrebnc1775

Holy shit has anyone played two videos at the same time? wild. man I need a smoke.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

This one brings back fond memories with my first wife God rest her soul.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNC8eymVw68&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## bigrebnc1775

Can you top this one?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C1DJj15-J0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

I saw him live in Auckland in 1987 for this tour, a fantastic show!


----------



## westwall

How about a step back in time


----------



## bigrebnc1775

You dirty dawg one of my favorite southern rock bands. hummm lets see.... Knock out


----------



## bigrebnc1775




----------



## Meister




----------



## westwall

Yeah, I can go there!


----------



## Meister




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ptavYnUBM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Intense said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t15l2rE_RYw



I only have two thumbs to give you your selection deserves 4 thumbs up.


----------



## Intense




----------



## goldcatt




----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZMmV6xXYFw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## bigrebnc1775




----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BT54cGEv7Nk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na-IIyhGK2w&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_196771[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFymRAKAHHA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Chq_EMEs_lM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

For you, Pixie


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzyPZAJ-Gnw]The Original Tune - Nottamon Town[/ame]

Bob Dylan took this tune and made "Masters of War".


----------



## Meister




----------



## Gunny

Meister said:


> For you, Pixie
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMwn_hnoS5Y


----------



## Gunny




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Meister




----------



## forumadvisor

Taio Cruz - Break Your Heart ft. Ludacris

respect my honesty... ludacris.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ihate it when this happens I hate it when a tune get's stock in your head
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnvvojGV30A&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D9TUhIKDbw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTinv2lJRTk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPx5oatgxO8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt




----------



## Vel




----------



## jillian




----------



## jillian




----------



## jillian




----------



## goldcatt




----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRzo0UKKj8w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

I just saw it and
read the last straw
Claiming all my credit
and work as yours
To steal my spot and lie
why you're gone
Come and peel me
off this ceiling

Rewriting history,always stealing me
With your preemtive
Rewriting history,always stealing me
With your preemtive,
but it will backfire
One day they'll all see the real you
And you'll sink to your fate

Give them and inch
and they'll take it all
Creating monters trying take overs
You'll fall hardest when
this truth breaks out
Some call it spin
control I call it all lies

clo​


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTfOH7PO9qY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut5uC91FcbI&feature=&p=8899E7A759B953C0&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qHX493bB3U&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3SxCph5I1Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt




----------



## goldcatt




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwv-DxOPhSc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwv-DxOPhSc[/ame]


----------



## jillian




----------



## mal

^My Chitlins INSIST that this get put in when I pick them up from School...

I listen to it about 3 times from School to Home.



peace...


----------



## Intense




----------



## Ropey

Buckingham - Nicks - Demo song on Demo Tape Given To Mick Fleetwood To Review Stevie Nicks and Lindsey Buckingham for inclusion into Fleetwood Mac.


And history was made.


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5R44dN-L0Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvIMnr0DDK8&feature=autoplay&list=PL710740F4EB0D2C6D&index=6&playnext=2&shuffle=946009[/ame]


I've been on an eighties bender lately.


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG2qVcff04g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6uEMOeDZsA&ob=av3el[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yOayjt2tGs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775




----------



## Mr Natural

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h1oRP7FfBw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h1oRP7FfBw[/ame]


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Immanuel

Immie


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCVo_69Gv4w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woyx4hNiOe4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx-UP1Pa-Ao&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ND7Q6DOdsAY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

A guilty pleasure...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdAV1ER7R50&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## westwall

It's a shame that Axl is an asshole wife beater.  He is one of the best vocalists out there but as I said a complete asshole.


----------



## Modbert

Love the original the most but I do enjoy this cover of this great song.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLo2xtNTlf4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbTozgoj9OQ"]Cover of Metallica's Nothing Else Matters[/ame]

Covers can go on a tangent and still do the trick...


----------



## shintao




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## JBeukema

Sing a hymn for the dead
Because in death as in life
we are one in the same
Sing a hymn for the world
To avert eugenic errors, go!

The sun sets, the light fades
The blood red on an empty street
It's not night, it's not day
It's no more, for an unfortunate soul who
Witnessed his life violently erased, 
From the horror of the human race
Bright futures exchanged for profit, living half alive

Sing a hymn for the dead
Because in death as in life
we are one in the same
Sing a hymn for the world
To avert eugenic errors, go!

In life now pay respects to your blood
Those in the vast of the great
Unknown, unite there, your heart's one 
in moments you'll never forget, yeah
History lessons direct from the grave
Lost souls of the lost divide
Liberate your generation, living, rotting flesh

Sing a hymn for the dead
Because in death as in life
we are one in the same
Sing a hymn for the world
To avert eugenic errors

Call out tyranny!
A spark of dissent can light a fury of flame
Call out to be free!

Sound off! Be the voice of a generation
Dissent! You've got a choice to make
Sound off! Be the voice of a generation
Dissent! You've got a choice to make

Strip away! Be the voice of a generation
Strip away! You've got a choice to make
Cut away! Cut away!
Strip away! Strip away!
Cut away! Strip away your chains!

Sing a hymn for the dead
Because in death as in life
we are one in the same
Sing a hymn for the world
To avert eugenic errors

Sing a hymn for the dead
Because in death as in life
we are one in the same
Sing a hymn for the world
To avert eugenic errors, oh!


----------



## Ropey

A great cover of Van's.  A friend of mine from California turned me onto Van. 

Around this time:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTXQkN_BrKI"]Brown Eyed Girl[/ame]

He has to lip synch and he's pissed.  But he sounds great.  Twenty two ...


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall

It was a very sad day when he was murdered...


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall

A little dash of humor!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Yes I have the 45.....




God knows why....


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eqs3FXE2AyQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMMpBASkL4k&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbYSrVUQcT8&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWQUp5BI2Ec&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbasjy2_IY8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI0enx_Jnqc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSd4QJBEMvk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdKjEHfHINQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx6_0Do0qGQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XucegAHZojc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5reiv169iPI&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgRoR4PFv0w&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d8hZtvRPno&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNa551dR6Rc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNa551dR6Rc[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ&ob=av2nm[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## bigrebnc1775




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OR6HkGS11c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgozdtsh_g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQifd7O_N5k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_FZVD5lsAw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

What I truly love about this song is Pete takes a page right out of a classical piece calleda pastoral with the storm and the rain (a common theme of pastorals), amazing work.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cA8rZEJqhE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## shintao

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkoH1HmYKE8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall




----------



## shintao




----------



## AquaAthena

uh-huh


----------



## shintao

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB8CMN-jX_g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqWLpTKBFcU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4fPv450OYM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXqPjx94YMg&ob=av2nl[/ame]


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## bigrebnc1775

First Music Video on MTV- Video Killed the Radio Star


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGJuMBdaqIw&feature=artist[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775




----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0sYnro_3Rc&feature=artist[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dtCgYRrAUw&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f75hnJb2ds4&feature=artist[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVK9BXL74aY&feature=artist[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3Ow_uF_exE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt5m2qYdD1A&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KaokvHo7s8"]Which Way to the Beach?[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPWqe7l6JK8&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfUYuIVbFg0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHN3X6tFqAw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Mr Natural

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2nQZPC2uTs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2nQZPC2uTs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvwrSdMY7dQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnsCx1WsDH4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBf1e6WWWA0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gstmUkpoDak&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvkvjummb7g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## westwall

One of the most recognizable riffs in rock....


----------



## westwall

Havn't heard the King for a while!


----------



## Mr Natural

westwall said:


> One of the most recognizable riffs in rock....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpZ3dVpE_pY




Without a doubt, the greatest rock and roll song of all time.


----------



## westwall




----------



## namvet

​


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNn20E2olpM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## namvet

​


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## westwall




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## westwall




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eoy91sYdQPE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzze87ZilQk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSYbRiYwTY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## Coyote

"Take me home, country roads" sent me to West Virginia...this song could send me to Idaho with longing ...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1OnCr56JoI&feature=related[/ame]

All that love all those mistakes What else can a poor man make? So I gave up a life of crime I gave it to a friend of mine Something else was on my mind The only ghost I?m haunted by I hear her howling down below Idaho oh Idaho 

Wolves oh wolves oh can?t you see? Ain?t no wolf can sing like me And if it could then I suppose He belongs in Idaho Packs of dogs and cigarettes For those who ain?t done packing yet My clothes are packed and I want to go Idaho oh Idaho 

Out at sea for seven years I got your letter in Tangier Thought that I?d been on a boat ?Til that single word you wrote That single word it landlocked me Turned the masts to cedar trees And the winds to gravel roads Idaho oh Idaho


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKMA22Hd7J8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## namvet

​


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8hxZIInW7I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## namvet

PixieStix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H92CMYm95GQ



​


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## Valerie




----------



## namvet

​


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## shintao




----------



## shintao




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNbVm60uoNE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNbVm60uoNE[/ame]


----------



## shintao

Coyote said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro_nC-E668A



I used to sing that. Good song.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZN2-n_BIKI"]Sandman[/ame]


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foKrA89M3XU"]GIVE ME YOUR LOVE[/ame]*


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DOcro7VeDo&feature=related"]ISN'T It Time?[/ame]*


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56Fyep3H7vg&feature=related"]The Babys - Everytime I Think Of You[/ame]*


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Zk5ZHowcCU&feature=related"]HEAD FIRST[/ame]*


----------



## westwall

Anybody remember these guys?


----------



## The T

westwall said:


> Anybody remember these guys?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcaBFTBDWsY


 
Sure do. Been Awhile.


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_syCap2eFg"]KING FOR A DAY[/ame]*


----------



## shintao

Creedence

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hkhw2ORFHsI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGe-RF1nDQk"]SISTER MOON[/ame]*


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCrpAsX1w4Y"]Little Wing[/ame]*


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK9zKafP-TA"]EXIT[/ame]*


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rWuc5kar3Y"]INDUSTRIAL DISEASE[/ame]*


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACGUasFWVsI"]MONEY FOR NOTHING[/ame]*


----------



## shintao




----------



## shintao




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUseW_yJkpg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ley8DN6jrXc&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XGovcfwyfo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik5_5l0rOCk&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeJvcmzgHHk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTfwcLdP5Xk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Jeremy




----------



## AVG-JOE




----------



## Luissa




----------



## Big Black Dog

I keep hearing "When the Saints Come Marching In" in my head but the radio isn't turned on and I don't own a copy of this song.  Am I in need of a mental tune-up?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Big Black Dog said:


> I keep hearing "When the Saints Come Marching In" in my head but the radio isn't turned on and I don't own a copy of this song.  Am I in need of a mental tune-up?



If you are....  











I know a guy.


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7csvgL-G3E&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7csvgL-G3E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE




----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8owYGtdfXw&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8owYGtdfXw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Omv3ozIT4jM&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Omv3ozIT4jM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## shintao

Big Black Dog said:


> I keep hearing "When the Saints Come Marching In" in my head but the radio isn't turned on and I don't own a copy of this song.  Am I in need of a mental tune-up?



I doubt this thread will be here long, as they do these in the Music category. I am enjoying morning silence wrapped around a hot cup of coffee.


----------



## Ropey

Alex Chilton (may he rest in peace) was sixteen when he sang this song. Now how does a sixteen year old sing this bluesy?


----------



## elvis

RadiomanATL said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8owYGtdfXw&feature=related



metallica in gregorian chants.  love it.


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84kCqAJKZ1w"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84kCqAJKZ1w[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Metallica is the shiznit...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzgGTTtR0kc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzgGTTtR0kc[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Now Be honest, How many of you actually knew this line dance?


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYpydtdlWxA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKOngTfTMs0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijH9YluKG3U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Thread Moved to music forum


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Meister




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmCgi3v4bgY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2-GqYkwjTM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z92bmlcmyq0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV8x2HKTRdM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRa3RtBiIU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8cUvPyvsg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## SFC Ollie

Intense said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzVdEyHicz8



You know Paul is a liar, he claimed Puff wasn't about weed....


----------



## Intense

Some Luck for the Jet's Tomorrow. 
New York Jets | Schedule


----------



## Meister

After the Doors, Kreiger and Densmore formed this group


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEdKcblmctA"]Uriah Heep - Rainbow Demon [/ame]


----------



## Ropey

^^After the Doors, Kreiger and Densmore formed this group ^^

(Blues. Who would have figured?)


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxAP8frvD18"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxAP8frvD18[/ame]


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnS9M03F-fA&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

And you can't fight the tears that ain't coming 
Or the moment of truth in your lies 
When everything seems like the movies 
Yeah you bleed just to know your alive


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GsQZ1Q40v0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

oh love is gentle
and love is kind
the sweetest flower
when first it's new
but love grows old
and waxes cold
and fades away
like morning dew


----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfNyp5THxyI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnjV8IKe66g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_yaZyZiKLc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDol5EwhwmM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBDLQZgntYE&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOqlebrto0w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iRX6WH5_y8&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## AVG-JOE




----------



## Ropey

US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum - Search Results

Gotta love this...


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ&ob=av3nl[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BR6NJlk1_A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBUJztI884M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YYPNr_FOi4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YYPNr_FOi4[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc1PHk9FhIk"]Green Eyed Lady[/ame]

Child of Nature, Friend of Man.


----------



## shintao




----------



## shintao




----------



## westwall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQmDUEv939A&ob=av2nl[/ame]


----------



## westwall




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeUMpAy1NK0"]Get In Jackson...[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

Goodnight to good posters, including L-1 and Maddie.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQs48dvebck&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema

AVG-JOE said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCKANiM9tUM




Everything better in NSK


----------



## Mr. H.

Prelude of a snoring spouse in it-B flat.


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## Mr Natural

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiIBwu2mjs0&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiIBwu2mjs0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RmKBFND9SY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AEoUa0Hlso"]Suddenly I See[/ame]


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLQYkbzSz5s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A2eet1bttY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

2008 - Paul still sings up a storm...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgSPsSOICE0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HoE_CoAics&playnext=1&list=PLD22FD3C6D09E77FB&index=15"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HoE_CoAics&playnext=1&list=PLD22FD3C6D09E77FB&index=15[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Oooooo....Mid '80s EP disc......


----------



## Oddball

Can remember tuning the pitch to the stroboscope....


----------



## Oddball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd4KXw_ap8Y&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Holy crap, it's old folks night!

A tribute to the pervs in the kiddie porn thread:


----------



## AllieBaba




----------



## AllieBaba

Ok, back to the Old Fogey theme:


----------



## AllieBaba

This is what my bff and I used to put on (in the TAPE DECK) before crawling out the window to wreak havok upon our small town...

We were 17.

We didn't really do any wreaking, but we certainly thought we did!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmALL-V74Po&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba




----------



## Bosun

Greg Allman - Just Another Rider......


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## JBeukema

I am Nothing...
I am Nothing...
I am Nothing...
I am Nothing...

"Prove yourself to me, " you say
A skeptic waiting for a faulty word
A sole mistake, a lapse of timing
I release your arms to show you trust
To make the miracle, to will the rain
To part the seas, to press the wine from water

But without faith, I am nothing
To demand is to deny
For an instant you will see me
As I flicker from your eye

And while you hold your eyelids shut
The buttermilk will boil to blood
And onyx black, the net of sky falls to reveal the light beyond
And still you swear upon your heart
That you can taste the wind and hear the ground
Beneath you, yet you still refuse to see

With your doubt, all is comfort
We are all as we appear
No more questions left unanswered
No more wonder, no more fear
Nothing is beauty, nothing's feeling
Blood where there once was a soul
So I ask you, prove yourself
Make me believe that you are whole


----------



## JBeukema

I am in the air now
I am in your lungs
I am written
I am spoken by a million flaming tongues
I'm the lens through which you see
I'm the process
I am the key
I am synapses firing bullets from a gun
I'm the world's mystique
I am the words you speak
I am language
I am hidden memories that you seek
I am the sun before you see me rise
I burn still when you close your eyes
I am the soul that never dies when flesh is weak

I am inside of you in spite of you
With strength and sacred grace
But for all you do     
I'll carry you now
From this bitter place

I am in your future
I am in your past
I'm the echo of your footsteps
I'm your shadow cast
I'm the heat you radiate
I am the fury and the fate
I am each beat within your heart from first to last
I'm your action without thought
I am the instinct born inside you
I'm the bones from which you drape
I am protective skin to hide you
I'm the pull that the earth exerts
I am the rain that stings and the snow that blinds
I'm the architecture of your world and mind

I am the dawn of ages
I am the days seen through
I'm final entropy
I am inside of you
I am the clouds that cover
Your way into the blue
I kiss with life to give
All this in spite of you


----------



## uscitizen

I am not listening to any song at this moment.


----------



## manifold

You tell me...

The Official Jethro Tull Internet Radio


----------



## High_Gravity

I wonder why they call you bitch-2pac


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO-n1bjlUgI&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> You tell me...
> 
> The Official Jethro Tull Internet Radio



And wouldn't you know it, d-bag's song just came on...


----------



## Huh?




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qRJIBtbc2c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjvjE8wCTrM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RA3ZowJIMc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKdknYaSHgE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLuRxZikJ5A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV6hqtD4rwc&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYJzcUvS_NU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koCVMAyHWN0"]Straight Shooter[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWwGV0sdOr0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yOayjt2tGs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW3nPqPPBDw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDSgcDk3iD0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDSgcDk3iD0[/ame]


----------



## The T

Autobahn Baby...

Wir fahr'n fahr'n fahr'n auf der Autobahn


----------



## Bosun

Intense said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO-n1bjlUgI&feature=more_related



good riff.... Mountain Jam is a classic.... I like to listen to that when working out at the gym...


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct7CEQ9nJ1Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PakicjCAww0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmzxGm8My2A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon




----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y11yMCnhxZE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Gunny




----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uUiF05cyM0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KrrsLZaY9s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## jillian




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5R44dN-L0Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byeSPOIffVE&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y430vq9wI7w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgc0qPo8FgI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0uIrNqJtSk"]Elton in '68 - Before Bernie Taupin[/ame]


----------



## jillian




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzYgHQluatY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14nD-QMjFvI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Ropey

Elton John can twist my heart more than any other male singer.


----------



## Oddball

DeMaroney with you here, taking over night shift.

OK...I'll play it....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRr2kf84V2M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

Voulez-vous indeed...

To everyone else, you're an audience...To me, you're my magic friend...


----------



## Oddball

The station that you made famous,  smothering you in rock-n-roll as the moon comes a-rising....


----------



## Oddball

Let's keep the bad moon and hot child on separate sides of town, m'kay?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsE7W4RRdNg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

U103 and DeMaroney, reminding to check your rocking out with your momma...


----------



## jillian




----------



## jillian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoskDZRLOCs&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Oddball

DeMaroney and U103, with unlimited love for you...The city that made us famous....


----------



## JBeukema

We're Piling It Too High 
Talk Not Saying Anything 
What We Leave Behind 
What We Can't Afford To Keep 
There's No Sympathetic Posturing 
There's No More True Humanity 
The Old Ways Aren't Working Anymore 
Let's Separate The Users 
From The Whores 
Creepy Crawl 
Twist The 4-5 Cap 
To Get Wrapped 
Tight Slap The Wax 
On The Wheels To Feel Alright 
Find The Flow Freak 
The Funk Like Your In Heat 
Wrap The Leaf 
Strike The Blunt 
now Your In Deep 
We've Got To Get Together 
Got To Get With The Game plan 
To Defeat The Dealer 
That Dealt This Hand 
I Don't Understand 
Why The Kids Are Killing Kids 
When The Only One's That Benefit 
Are The Big Whigs 
Mankind Unkind 
Always A Fine Line 
We've All Got To Die 
And This Time It's My Time 
Hindsight Blind fight 
I Hate It When I'm Right 
He Destroys The World 
While We Sleep At Night 
Twist The 4-5 Cap 
And Understand That 
If It Was Up To Me 
I'd Free Charles Manson 
Throw It All Away 
Let's Separate The Users, 
From The Whores 
What Do We Have To Hope For 
Why Do We Event Try 
Laughed At Religion Long Ago 
I Doubt I'll Be An Angel When Die
​


----------



## Bosun

rolling stones +10


----------



## Bosun

No, you can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
And if you try sometime you find
You get what you need


----------



## Bosun

.


----------



## bigrebnc1775




----------



## Meister




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9nwcpGZE6A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Mr Natural

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sa3uNiUCrp0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sa3uNiUCrp0[/ame]


----------



## mal

This one's goin' out to Egypt...

Egypt's been E-Gypped... <Mine...



peace...


----------



## jillian




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Gunny




----------



## Meister




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Intense




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Vel




----------



## Vel




----------



## Vel




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01-2pNCZiNk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwircEDCss8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48o5rCFFxh8&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2MgwAJrfXo&feature=BF&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=9"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2MgwAJrfXo&feature=BF&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=9[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt22u2jmvV0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=725iONdAu9Q&feature=BF&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=12"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=725iONdAu9Q&feature=BF&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=12[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Ropey

This song addressed the feelings of the conscripted poor watching the rich hide their young away from war.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec0XKhAHR5I"]Fortunate Son[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Illustrating suicide in my head - 
Sacrificing virgins in my bed - 
Blood is such a gorgeous shade of red - 
Living off the lies that I've been fed - 
Finding inspiration in the words I've read - 
My Friends will be famous when they're dead - 
Desensitized by the life I've led -
 Physically drained, emotionally bled - 
My friends will be sober when they're dead -
 I cannot shake this shadow - 
I cannot love, but I can't let go - I cannot shake this shadow - 
I cannot live, but I can't let go.


----------



## Gunny




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Gunny




----------



## Gunny




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Gunny




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jXrmAKBBTU&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Grace

I can't post a link to youtube until I get a few more posts in. So....I'll just describe what I'm listening to at the moment:

Jefferson Airplane-Today


----------



## SFC Ollie

IMEURU said:


> I can't post a link to youtube until I get a few more posts in. So....I'll just describe what I'm listening to at the moment:
> 
> Jefferson Airplane-Today



Here you go.


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]OP3Yhs8q7oM[/youtube]


----------



## bigrebnc1775




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-Y0SMitMpk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3SxCph5I1Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKYDSPmhv1A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXG7nd5TseU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXG7nd5TseU[/ame]

Awesome


----------



## Grace

*Listen to the lyrics.*

Nice mix of reggae and NA. Message is...perfect.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p42RhMyf6ns"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p42RhMyf6ns[/ame]


----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMzoqpyUbhg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdzV6rKbadY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTSzoYKnuio&feature=fvsr[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjRdKxYYv44&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Grace

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGZeqwdWoeo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGZeqwdWoeo[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU5uDozoSSM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU5uDozoSSM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZSnAkQc4c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Grace

My favorite song. Used to listen to it while on the beach in Pismo, California. When once upon a time, one could drive on to the sand itself. 8 Track blasting, just me and the surf. Oh, and my joints (not body joints like now...smoke joints, lol).
Ah. Memories.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyF5J7au1jE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyF5J7au1jE[/ame]


----------



## The T




----------



## Grace

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73dvrir5kig"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73dvrir5kig[/ame]


----------



## The T




----------



## Grace

And a quick swap to this:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1se60Wm7eTE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1se60Wm7eTE[/ame]


----------



## Grace

Some of y'all may recognize this from Cold Case Files on tv. But you may not have heard the FULL version. Well, now you can. This song makes me feel disembodied. I'm not here in my body. I'm on a ship, and I can smell the salt in my hair with the rolling of the sea. When it ends, I am back in my body.
Music does soothe the savage beast in us all, I think.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AEU5pBxY6E"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AEU5pBxY6E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ley8DN6jrXc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## The T




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## The T




----------



## Grace

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQYDvQ1HH-E"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQYDvQ1HH-E[/ame]


----------



## Grace

Crank up yer speakers.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PFCgAhZEO8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PFCgAhZEO8[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgozdtsh_g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgozdtsh_g[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## Grace

This guy floated my boat, big time. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmIy7Ch4M84"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmIy7Ch4M84[/ame]


----------



## Grace

This should be my sigline, lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2FT4FprxDg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2FT4FprxDg[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tKIPuLfeKg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqW69z8PsR0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hKSYgOGtos"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hKSYgOGtos[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wce-6-66UYA"]Monday Morning - Fleetwood Mac[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6iwrBlb1Bo"]Pink Floyd - Meddle Album - Echoes[/ame]

Warning. 23 minutes long...


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX7V6FAoTLc&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPZydAotVOY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yXRGdZdonM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQLWMvJ3sp4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQLWMvJ3sp4[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_ZkUROJ86Y&feature=fvsr"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_ZkUROJ86Y&feature=fvsr[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKukFVVofXc&playnext=1&list=PL58B1E21CC518ACB2"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKukFVVofXc&playnext=1&list=PL58B1E21CC518ACB2[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsmpdrUuFmE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsmpdrUuFmE[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## driveby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcuAw77J8_Y"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcuAw77J8_Y[/ame]


----------



## driveby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=falp3jzyOOQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=falp3jzyOOQ[/ame]


----------



## driveby

**** Warning explicit lyrics********




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg3JPU8_Qd8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg3JPU8_Qd8[/ame]


----------



## driveby

CBS, NBC, ABC, CNN ......


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vBGOrI6yBk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vBGOrI6yBk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11A8JZ-RDDo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tl9yP_llY8s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fo8fWrW_QdM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djj7jW6ny2M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjWGr-h8ETA&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFpLLumawmQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7D65IomNYY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q-O9O2KN2g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis




----------



## elvis




----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3CHi_9sxj0&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Doors - Riders on the storm


----------



## Intense

The Doors - L.A. Woman


----------



## Intense

Billy Idol-White Wedding


----------



## elvis




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQA2XZbDkdA&feature=related[/ame]

Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAmgTNATJkk&feature=more_related[/ame]

Billy Idol - "Mony Mony"


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdGVleVi-9k&feature=related[/ame]

Buffalo Springfield - Rock & Roll Woman


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCTYxIsLThA&feature=related[/ame]

Jackson Browne--Doctor My Eyes


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3bUg8wsgVE&feature=related[/ame]

Jackson Browne - Stay


----------



## elvis




----------



## elvis




----------



## elvis




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3eu1gW-bQ8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU"]I Just Sat Down Beside La Grange[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kD8sxIjVuc"]AC/DC Shoot to Thrill (with Iron Man 2 footage!) [/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-y2LUh-9AA"]Carlos Santana & Rob Thomas - Smooth [/ame]

My Spanish Harlem Mona Lisa


----------



## Sheldon




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvEwLmJ8Qqo&feature=related[/ame]

War-Gypsy Man


----------



## SFC Ollie

This is where I grew up...


----------



## Intense

Broken - Lindsey Haun- Broken Bridges


----------



## elvis




----------



## Intense

Martha Reeves and the Vandellas- Nowhere to Run


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5zFsy9VIdM"]Talking Heads - Psycho Killer [/ame]

Great Version and Tina looks grand...


----------



## AquaAthena

I'm ice-skating to this:


----------



## Ropey

A true beauty. The Total  Package

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ9zycElysU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ9zycElysU[/ame]


----------



## Meister




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rDq10X9Xwc"]Peter Frampton - Doobie Wah[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUAacbCcouA&feature=related[/ame]

in the city joe walsh


----------



## Intense

Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x--pPJGWEk8&feature=related[/ame]

What About Me - Quicksilver Messenger Service (1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G54lfxiid_w&feature=PlayList&p=C810D89F123A7CFD&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]

Doobie Brothers - Takin' It To The Streets (High Quality)


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW8tGEXP1m0&feature=related[/ame]

Doobie Brothers - Long Train Runnin'


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQGFmEbuJOY&feature=related[/ame]

Richie Havens Sings "Freedom"


----------



## Intense

"War" by Edwin Starr (Original Video - 1969)


----------



## Intense

Jeff Beck - People Get Ready


----------



## Intense

THE HOLLIES - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0[/ame]


----------



## westwall

I remember walking past the door to a theatre when her movie Truth or Dare was playing and this song came on, I had to go in and watch this sequence and it was quite simply amazing.  Most of the time I pass on her music but there is no denying she is one hell of a performer and this song allways gets my toe tapping!


----------



## westwall

Can't move around too well yet so have been listening to a lot of old stuff I havn't listened to in awhile


----------



## westwall

I was here for this performance...sublime


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall

Hadn't listened to PG in over ten years, what a fantastic album!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JybkqBGrVs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar




----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEE3ycDH9_8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29ebiwO4O70&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Well I heard there was a secret chord 
That David played, and it pleased the Lord 
But you don't really care for music, do ya? 
Well it goes like this 
The fourth, the fifth 
The minor fall and the major lift 
The baffled king composing Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 

Well Your faith was strong but you needed proof 
You saw her bathing on the roof 
Her beauty and the moonlight overthrew you 
she tied you to her kitchen chair 
And she broke your throne and she cut your hair  
And from your lips she drew the Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 

Well baby I've been here before
I've seen this room and I've walked this floor
I used to live alone before I knew ya 
I've seen your flag on the marble arch
Love is not a victory march  
It's a cold and it's a broken Hallelujah 
Hallelujah
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah
Hallelujah 

Well there was a time when you let me know
What's really going on below
But now you never show that to me do you?
And remember when I moved in you?
And the holy dove was moving too
And every breath we drew was Hallelujah
Hallelujah
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah
Hallelujah 

Well maybe there's a God above
But all I've ever learned from love
Was how to shoot somebody who'd OUT DREW YA
And it's not a cry that you hear at night
It's not somebody who's seen in the light
It's a cold and it's a broken Hallelujah
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah
Hallelujah

Hallelujah
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah

Hallelujah
Hallelujah
Hallelujah
Hallelujah <<(held for a long time)
Hallelujah


----------



## Gunny




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## terrence40

"Dogs Were Barking" by Gogol Bordello.


----------



## jillian

Big Black Dog said:


> I keep hearing "When the Saints Come Marching In" in my head but the radio isn't turned on and I don't own a copy of this song.  Am I in need of a mental tune-up?



yes. 

this isn't when the saints come marching in... 

but the saints are coming. and i always liked this one. it's got a great hook 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OodK5HiFW7k&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

AVG-JOE said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCKANiM9tUM



None.


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVGMMUglVC4&feature=related[/ame]

GATO BARBIERI & CARLOS SANTANA EUROPA & SAMBA PA' TI


----------



## Marie888

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q65KZIqay4E&feature=autoplay&list=PLFFBBAB51FFF09669&index=3&playnext=3[/ame]


----------



## Marie888

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NCZ4l8FCFc&feature=autoplay&list=PLFFBBAB51FFF09669&index=5&playnext=5[/ame]


----------



## Marie888

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CQ1DFf5wf0&feature=autoplay&list=PLFFBBAB51FFF09669&index=7&playnext=7[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon




----------



## Marie888

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt-ybUuZjLE&feature=autoplay&list=PLFFBBAB51FFF09669&index=12&playnext=11[/ame]


----------



## Marie888

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0agHSXdTRtE&playnext=15&list=PLFFBBAB51FFF09669&ytsession=GPsa1fktNTxXUPCkr83CftALFGeJUH5g856ZtIqUlYxDDzUga8fwTjDoXeXAkY7XaRBcKP6rHUz-QW46f80iQjaq4208YaD4rWTHiyqdcrutemYgYivGgvurdiUMkMDiLx_NQcb5vOpuGS9ieWuVReoxCYPQRl-WUSPqgT6h0mGWi-JKqQ0xxIeoeOyxYAHORvORXeyka4drqRKfjgY1s8Ic8rJsAqQYtOBfgcj055R16hZ14KedzRAcgN6cUQG1WeaWeBWRDLWaFjOEmNPJ-WfUVY5vMkS3oiNtq9nRCPDiVwBPNaCFu1YIDn0NxuhFBqOZUCS8KsvECzXZYqJ755rQ1ftjG3uQ[/ame]


----------



## Marie888

The Four Tops-I Can't Help Myself (Sugar Pie, Honey Bunch) 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3bksUSPB4c&feature=autoplay&list=PLFFBBAB51FFF09669&index=36&playnext=28[/ame]


----------



## Marie888

Conway Twitty - It's Only Make Believe 






.


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdiWEmTpwCY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdiWEmTpwCY[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GirYOiBaTDE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GirYOiBaTDE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NCDqYynUQk&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Gunny




----------



## Gunny




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Intense

John Denver - Leaving on a Jet Plane


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfxoM6trtZE"]Arlo Guthrie /City of New Orleans [/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKAmDBiCq5E"]Thank-You[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6QWQS-pRR8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6QWQS-pRR8[/ame]


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## Grace

This one is for the guys (I'm watching the movie on netfix) :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYxxgvA8rlM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYxxgvA8rlM[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## AquaAthena

From "Eyes Wide Shut"


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## bigrebnc1775




----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0XJPUA5xdI&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPnHoYG82JU&feature=autoplay&list=ULhznWOkaJZVQ&index=1&playnext=4[/ame]


----------



## Vel




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMvMGCTxZwg"]Try[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Intense

The Stylistics - You Are Everything


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlPpYEkv6BM&feature=related[/ame]

Spinners - I'll Be Around


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x07oQVsFVDs&feature=related[/ame]

Jay & The Techniques - Apples Peaches Pumpkin Pie


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52FpuqD3W5M"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52FpuqD3W5M[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## Intense

Black Sabbath Heaven and Hell


----------



## Intense

Deep Purple (1974) Burn - 07- Mistreated


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cByP999tEXU&feature=related[/ame]

Deep Purple - The Battle Rages On


----------



## Vel




----------



## Vel




----------



## Vel




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## bigrebnc1775

My advice is take some LSD or acid before watching

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1cfTMdjkYM&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypaH1Gj6VIs&feature=autoplay&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=36&playnext=1&shuffle=357713"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypaH1Gj6VIs&feature=autoplay&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=36&playnext=1&shuffle=357713[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJe5sMBpnNY&feature=autoplay&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=11&playnext=2&shuffle=357713"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJe5sMBpnNY&feature=autoplay&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=11&playnext=2&shuffle=357713[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raql_Hh_NmU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raql_Hh_NmU[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=725iONdAu9Q&feature=BF&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=15"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=725iONdAu9Q&feature=BF&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=15[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPfAQdtguTs&feature=bf_next&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=13"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPfAQdtguTs&feature=bf_next&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=13[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2MgwAJrfXo&feature=autoplay&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=14&playnext=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2MgwAJrfXo&feature=autoplay&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=14&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvwrSdMY7dQ&feature=related[/ame]

Alan Parsons Project "TIME"


----------



## The T

#


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVzvRsl4rEM&feature=autoplay&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=32&playnext=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVzvRsl4rEM&feature=autoplay&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=32&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Dramatics - What You See Is What You Get (Watts, L.A. 1972)


----------



## Intense

"Runaway Train" w/lyrics ~Soul Asylum


----------



## Intense

Rare Earth - (I Know) I'm Losing You (1970)


----------



## Intense

Rare Earth video Born to Wander


----------



## Intense

The Chambers Brothers - Time Has Come Today - DJ Luis Mario "Flaco" Orellana


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysSxxIqKNN0&feature=autoplay&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=39&playnext=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysSxxIqKNN0&feature=autoplay&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=39&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Intense

Twenty Five Miles


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## namvet

​


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## namvet

​


----------



## Grace




----------



## Vel




----------



## Vel




----------



## Vel




----------



## Grace




----------



## Grace




----------



## Grace

LOVE this one. I think y'all might too.


----------



## Grace




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## elvis




----------



## elvis




----------



## namvet

​


----------



## Intense

Spooky Tooth - The Mirror


----------



## Intense

April Wine - Fast Train


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall

One of my favourite riffs


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## AVG-JOE




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_vQ7swJ7xU"]Long Distance Winner[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck




----------



## Intense

Santana - Festival - 07 - The River


----------



## Intense

Carlos Santana - Let the Children Play


----------



## Intense

Santana - Dance Sister Dance (Baila Mi Hermana)


----------



## Intense

She's Not There - Santana


----------



## Intense

Santana - Brightest Star (Album Version)


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzSayxVM_E0"]Samba Pa Ti[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGBvlKmP01I"]Flame Sky (Vinyl) [/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POL7RDoNAFs"]Abraxas[/ame]

A real kicker.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mV_5-bRPo"]Frankenstein[/ame]

*It's long. But this is where it's at.... *


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=355Fk8drgZE"]Gloria - Laura Branigan - (Sigh) [/ame]

Left us far too early


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## westwall

Havn't listened to this in years.


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgUw6t3b6oE"]Songs from the Woods with an Intro by Ian Anderson[/ame]

He Drinks Like A Bloody Scotsman.


----------



## Ropey

And Ian today:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0_NAviX1Ek"]Jethro Tull - Live's a long song [/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Westwall, you've got me in a Tull mood. That takes a full day of listening to him.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoLLczfn11k"]Wond'ring Aloud[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Ropey

SFC Ollie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2cCuadivpE



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1slq_FwRN8o"]Child in Time HD 1970[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## westwall

Ropey said:


> Westwall, you've got me in a Tull mood. That takes a full day of listening to him.
> 
> Wond'ring Aloud






It's hard to go wrong with Tull!


----------



## Intense

Blues Image - Ride Captain Ride lyrics


----------



## Intense

Jethro Tull - Living In The Past 1969


----------



## Sheldon




----------



## Intense

DAVID GILMOUR Murder


----------



## Intense

David Gilmour - Raise My Rent


----------



## Intense

Jeff Beck, David Gilmour - Jerusalem - Royal Albert Hall - July 4th 2009


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCdGqed6Ajg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCdGqed6Ajg[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdiWEmTpwCY"]Born to be Wild[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Going to California by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Intense

Led Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone


----------



## Intense

Led Zeppelin-The Rain Song


----------



## Intense

Jimi Hendrix - Born Under A Bad Sign


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Intense

Mike and the Mechanics - The Living Years ( HQ sound - with Lyrics )


----------



## Intense

Mike & The Mechanics - Silent Running ( with LYRICS )


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

Bruce Hornsby - Mandolin Rain


----------



## Intense

The Valley Road


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## westwall




----------



## Mr Natural

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9mQkFpkShg&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9mQkFpkShg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light


----------



## Intense

Manfred Mann - Mighty Quinn


----------



## Intense

Spencer Davis Group - Mean Woman Blues


----------



## Intense

Hey Darling - The Spencer Davis Group


----------



## Intense

Animals - The House Of The Rising Sun (lyrics)


----------



## Intense

Twenty Five Miles


----------



## Intense

Sam & Dave - Hold On I'm Comin'


----------



## jillian




----------



## Grace

Crank 'em up............

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je8MXiwmNIk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je8MXiwmNIk[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imb4tYOk8GE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imb4tYOk8GE[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Mr Natural

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SboRijhWFDU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SboRijhWFDU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Jefferson Airplane - Wooden Ships


----------



## Intense




----------



## JBeukema

Thanks to Becks' Blaze for this one


----------



## Intense

Curtis Mayfield - Move On Up


----------



## Intense

cat stevens - Miles From Nowhere - Tea For The Tillerman


----------



## Intense

cat stevens - Where Do The Children Play - Tea For The Tille


----------



## Intense

Three Dog Night - Never Been To Spain


----------



## Intense

THREE DOG NIGHT- "OUT IN THE COUNTRY"


----------



## Intense

War - City, Country, City


----------



## Intense

Rod Stewart & Jeff Beck - People Get Ready


----------



## Grace

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqh54rSzheg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqh54rSzheg[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvyDWGF290M"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvyDWGF290M[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Grace

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coh7n6dYj5Y"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coh7n6dYj5Y[/ame]


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## Intense

Focus - Hocus Pocus


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## Intense

Bo Diddley & Chuck Berry


----------



## Intense

Tom Petty, Bo Diddley - Mona


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Intense

Red Bone - Redbone - Come and Get Your Love


----------



## Intense

Badfinger - Come and get it 1970


----------



## Intense

Badfinger - Without You - Pete Ham


----------



## Intense

Badfinger - Day After Day (1971)


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall

I'm on a bit of a Who kick at the moment!


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## Oddball




----------



## midcan5




----------



## Intense

Melanie Safka - Wild Horses


----------



## Intense

Joan Baez Don't Think Twice, It's All Right Bob Dylan cover


----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## midcan5




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

DOOBIE BROTHERS - Long train running


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHEuSGGmX-c"]*Redbone - Witch queen of New Orleans*[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bt_-R5LInU"]Barracuda (HQ)[/ame]

Anne was truly an amazing Rock vocalist.  And so lovely in those days. I met them here in White Rock, BC.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzm-pKq6omI"]Nancy L Wilson - These Dreams [/ame]

Yes, Nancy can sing. But no one can sing like Anne.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0"]Black Water[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXwnkWsvlqQ"]Proud Mary[/ame]

Pumped a lot of pain down in New Orleans....


----------



## SFC Ollie

And the album recording at the present is.....................


----------



## Intense

Bryan Adams - Heat Of The Night


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Intense

Diana Krall - Fly me to the moon


----------



## Intense

Michael Buble The way you look tonight


----------



## Intense

St. James Infirmary - Eric Clapton, Dr. John


----------



## Intense

B. B. King & Eric Clapton - The Thrill Is Gone


----------



## Intense

B B KING - Blues Brothers 2000 - How Blue Can You Get - BB King, Eric Clapton, etal. Live


----------



## Intense

Gary Moore - Trouble At Home (Close As You Get)2007


----------



## Intense

Gary Moore - The Stumble


----------



## Grace

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjJFT8TL1cI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjJFT8TL1cI[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niqrrmev4mA&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niqrrmev4mA&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9PoUsRibtE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9PoUsRibtE[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCZ1YteCv5M"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCZ1YteCv5M[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk8eJh4i8Lo&NR=1&feature=fvwp"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk8eJh4i8Lo&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck




----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

What music is suppose to do, is in the following song


----------



## Woyzeck




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Intense

Van Morrison - Gloria! *WITH LYRICS* 



Gloria - Van Morrison, John Lee Hooker


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVBsypHzF3U"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVBsypHzF3U[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck




----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuHWgWFFPZ4&feature=feedrec_grec_index"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuHWgWFFPZ4&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck




----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTM8hb5dF60&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTM8hb5dF60&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75kIh-Vz8iw&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75kIh-Vz8iw&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub3sf225FWg&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub3sf225FWg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABS1I_jaJKY&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABS1I_jaJKY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvFpBOe8eY&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvFpBOe8eY&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0z1Mo7O6dE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0z1Mo7O6dE[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoFtNx8n8Oc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoFtNx8n8Oc[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hbdh4VPG1M&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hbdh4VPG1M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wel_esp9ivE&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wel_esp9ivE&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOPHHdRDSAU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOPHHdRDSAU[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

Henry Rollins turns 50 tomorrow and he's *still* kickin' ass!

[youtube]JvXkAIfJOEQ[/youtube]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAxNUK6bqgs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAxNUK6bqgs[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTMVOzPPtiw&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTMVOzPPtiw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpUYjpKg9KY&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpUYjpKg9KY&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpP34A0Nz8o&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpP34A0Nz8o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2dDpzNbJ-Q&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2dDpzNbJ-Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Fleetwood Mac - Dreams (with lyrics)


----------



## Intense

Fleetwood Mac - Gypsy (with lyrics)


----------



## Intense

Fleetwood Mac - Sara


----------



## Intense

Fleetwood Mac - The Chain [Studio Version]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s3iGpDqQpQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s3iGpDqQpQ[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRGrNDV2mKc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRGrNDV2mKc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Take another little piece of my heart


----------



## Intense

The Association - Never My Love


----------



## Intense

The Association - Everything That Touches You


----------



## Intense

Sunday will never be the same


----------



## Intense

spanky & our gang---lazy days


----------



## Intense

We Five - You Were on My Mind


----------



## Intense

Petula Clark - Downtown


----------



## Intense

The Monkees - I'm a Believer [official music video]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yay4YMyL8U0"]Crowbar 1971 - Oh, What a Feeling![/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JESFMO1Hl4M"]Dr. John - Iko Iko[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiM3AgRH3Xk"]Dr. John - Stackalee[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QsSc95pPPY"]CSN&Y - Down By the River - 1969[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nYvmm0Ofmc"]Chilliwack - Fly at Night[/ame]

Rock on! When you fly the Universe, you need some rest...


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHWJOUiKvRk"]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street - 1978[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## Intense

Magic Bus-The Who (Live at Leeds)


----------



## Intense

The who - My generation (live at leeds)


----------



## Intense

jesse colin young - sunlight


----------



## Intense

Songbird, Jesse Colin Young


----------



## Intense

David Gilmour - Red Sky At Night


----------



## goldcatt




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## JBeukema

Verse 1

I woke up this morning so I had to make a new track
This is the difference between true stories and true facts
This right here is what waking up feels like
This is the difference between real talk and real life
Its a treacherous road so mind the gap
because they try to blur the lines between lies and facts
They told you, it was finished, but thats all a lie
cos theres children in them sweatshops some as young as four or five
check the tag on your trainers
they say Its important the product get endorsed by somebody famous
So we think It looks cool,
 while slaves are stichin footballs in Pakistan
I break it down in a way that other rappers cant
Its hard to stop sleeping and wake up, cos Its to real
But if karma doesnt get you first then the truth will
we livin in some wild days
according to Unicef theres 246 million child slaves
So

CHOURS

Wake up
Open your eyes and listen to this
cos little innocent kids are stitchin them kicks
Im ticked of, cos we live in this myth
the devils biggest trick was convincing the people he didnt exist
So..
Wake Up
You think It ended but It never did
they put the chocolate in our mouth
the logos on our precisous kicks
the logos on our backs, the coffe we drink almost everything,
 theres more slaves on earth right now than theres ever been

Verse 2

You listen to the wrong rappers
Companies are using childslaves and blaming it all on their subcontractors
Dont need to guess whos sew those jeans, but whos buying these clothes
who gives us coco beans from the ivory coast
the answers are hard, but you dont need to search the skies
theyre in Asian sweatshops makin Mickey Mouse merchendise
Nowdays theres less to do with the color of your skin, fam
Its more to do with the country that youre in, fam
wont stop spittin til theres a change
every purchase that we make, keep the children in chains
Its so twisted and strange to me
some parents are so poor they sell their own kids into slavery
Its an ugly state of affairs
slaves used to pick cotton but now they stich tics on the trainers we wear
when they tell you Its finished, dont let them
cos Its still here, even though It got abolished in 1807

CHOURS

Verse 3

This is for those who kept faith
and all the children around the globe gettin sold as sex slaves
Back in the day it was bad but this is the next phase
Nowdays everythings in our hands fam, Lets change
In these tragic times, we gotta analyze these rappers rhymes
fact is they blind, and they glamourize a pack of lies
The powers got us distracted but we got to fight
cos these days Its not as simple as being black or white
We need to fix our lives and get some unity
cos til the feds get their weapons and executing me
putting me back to sleep is something you could never do to me
Yours truly, Lowkey the rapper slash Revolutionary
do your research if you don't believe It still exists
Its just a matter of how long can we live with it
You could call me a hypocrite
cos if you look at my shoe on my foot right now, youd see a little tic on it


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1s-RaSlSXY"]Lindsey Playing the hail out of Tango in the Night[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RMg0anuc04"]Get Down on Me[/ame]

She mostly said "Get Down on Me".


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKfETKRJC_M"]Golden Earring - Vanilla Queen[/ame]

Secret of your beauty was your moontan and your fear.   

*Lyrics*


----------



## AquaAthena

In honor of all ladies at USMB, on *Love* Day.


----------



## Care4all




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oU7M4OeSRM"]The Times, they are a changing[/ame]

Interesting times indeed.​


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RzcpGnLDKQ"]The Faces with Rod Stewart[/ame]

This is too good.    Play it loud....


----------



## Intense

John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)


----------



## Intense

NYC Song - John Cafferty & the Beaver Brown Band- (Eddie and the Cruisers)


----------



## Intense

John Cafferty - Voice of America's Sons


----------



## jillian




----------



## Intense

DAN FOGELBERG NETHERLANDS (HIGH DEFINITION)


----------



## Intense

CHRISTOPHER CROSS - SAILING


----------



## California Girl

I don't know if you guys will have heard of this group... Mumford and Sons. Listen to this.... you tube them... they're very funky!!


----------



## Shogun

I'm 34 today.  WOOT!


----------



## shintao




----------



## Intense

The Police - King of Pain


----------



## Intense

The Police - Walking on the Moon


----------



## Intense

The Police - Roxanne


----------



## Intense

Sting - Englishman In New York


----------



## Intense

Sting - If You Love Somebody Set Them Free (live) [HQ]


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Mannheim Steamroller:  _Mere Image_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpaKLbb1Kaw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpaKLbb1Kaw[/ame]


Hail, Mannheim Steamroller.

Robert


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U16BzBfJ6A"]If I Ever Lose My Faith In You[/ame]

From the Album "Ten Summoner's Tales".  When I first saw the name of the album and the music I had thought "Summoner" with a otherworldly skein. 

But that's just his real last name. <sigh>


----------



## Ropey

Robert_Stephens said:


> Mannheim Steamroller:  _Mere Image_
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpaKLbb1Kaw
> 
> Hail, Mannheim Steamroller.
> 
> Robert



A great connection  Chip Davis created the C.W. McAll pseudonym for his buddy Bill Fries before he created the Mannheim. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWO_AIh8drk"]Convoy[/ame]

Let them truckers roll, 10-4...


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OR6HkGS11c"]The Guess Who - American Woman[/ame]


----------



## Ballentine

Katy Perry - Last Friday Night


----------



## Intense

Eagles - I Can't Tell You Why


----------



## Intense

lionel richie how long


----------



## Intense

Tom Petty - Breakdown (Live 1985)


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ-bhM-xuec"]Refugee[/ame]

Made me think of a young Dylan (but a better singer than Dylan) when I first heard him.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUIVJ6eb8tk"]Tom Petty - Stevie Nicks - Stop Draggin' My Heart Around - I Need to Know [/ame]

Stevie's voice has gotten better with time imo.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3A6ICAlcREw"]Angel[/ame]


----------



## Valerie




----------



## JWBooth




----------



## Ropey

Valerie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE4HGlmtOcg



Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTvKaLW5bu8"]The Green Manalishi[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0uS0IhXYLA"]The Original Black Magic Woman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

SANTANA & PETER GREEN { BLACK MAGIC WOMAN } LIVE 1998.


----------



## SFC Ollie

This is one of Carlos recent bests.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLxs1l3l4HE"]Carlos Santana Playing Riff on Michael Jacksons "Whatever Happens"[/ame]


----------



## Meister




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQJ6xJfTDaE"]Carlos Santana and Chad Kroeger (Nickleback) [/ame]


----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Intense

Ooh Child Original- The Five Stairsteps


----------



## westwall




----------



## JBeukema

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oPhdNEYkwhoKings and Queens and Presidents
Ministers of Governments
Welcome to the future of your world
 Through talking heads that took liberties
The monkeys learnt to build machines
They think theyll get to heaven through the universe
 They say nothing
Deny everything
And make counter accusations
My friends, my dear, my love, my God
 Therell be trouble when the kidz come out (come out)
There will be lots for them to talk about (about)
Therell be trouble when the kidz come out
When the kidz come out, when the kidz come out
When the kidz come out
 Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey
What you looking at
Hey, hey, hey, hey
You want a bit of that
Hey, hey, hey, hey
There will be trouble when the kidz come out
When the kidz come out
Hey
 Mirror, mirror on the wall
Whos the fairest of them all?
The Good, the Bad, the Ugly or the Beautiful
 Because its up hill and against the wind
With no-one there to let us in
Leave your thoughts and save yourself you fool
 The daggers of science
Evolving into violence
Were not sure where the fallout blows
But we all know ·
 Therell be trouble when the kidz come out (come out)
There will be lots for them to talk about (about)
Therell be trouble when the kidz come out
When the kidz come out, when the kidz come out
When the kidz come out
 Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey
What you looking at
Hey, hey, hey, hey
You want a bit of that
Hey, hey, hey, hey
There will be trouble when the kidz come out
When the kidz come out
Hey
 Out on the streets tonight
Theyre making peace tonight
Theyre making peace
 La, la, la, la
 Therell be trouble when the kidz come out
There will be lots for them to talk about
Therell be trouble when the kidz come out
When the kidz come out, when the kidz come out​


----------



## Zoom-boing

Music starts @ 41 seconds in.  And yes, it is that song from the new Ford car commercial.


----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

Clapton and Winwood.


----------



## Intense

Led Zeppelin- Immigrant Song (STUDIO VERSION)


----------



## Intense

Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love


----------



## Intense

Led Zeppelin - Dazed and Confused


----------



## Intense

Led Zeppelin - The Song Remains the Same


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

+2


----------



## Ropey

AquaAthena said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg


----------



## Ropey

Go Annie! Lady Gaga's got nothing on you.


----------



## AquaAthena

Fave by Britney...


----------



## Ropey

AquaAthena said:


> Fave by Britney...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qshiPwSESyw


----------



## Intense

Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Intense

Grand Funk Railroad-Flight Of The Phoenix (original)


----------



## Intense

Footstompin Music


----------



## Intense

Cat Stevens - Wild World


----------



## Intense

Cat Stevens - Wild World


----------



## Intense

Cat Stevens - The First Cut Is The Deepest 



First Cut is the Deepest - by Rod Stewart


----------



## Intense

cat stevens - Miles From Nowhere - Tea For The Tillerman


----------



## Intense

cat stevens - Where Do The Children Play - Tea For The Tille


----------



## Meister




----------



## Intense

Chicago - Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (with lyrics)


----------



## Intense

Chicago - Beginnings (with lyrics)


----------



## Intense

America - Ventura Highway (with lyrics)


----------



## Intense

America - Only in Your Heart


----------



## Intense

America - Sister Golden Hair (with lyrics)


----------



## Intense

America - Don't Cross the River


----------



## Intense

America - Tin Man


----------



## Intense

America - I Need You (with lyrics)


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gELhNbDcLE0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gELhNbDcLE0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Not a whole song, just my favorite part 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EB6DGjgpGY&feature=player_detailpage#t=177s


----------



## PixieStix

Longest song in the world..with lyrics


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=725iONdAu9Q&feature=bf_next&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=28&shuffle=39141"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=725iONdAu9Q&feature=bf_next&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=28&shuffle=39141[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGiTPgvKktM&feature=bf_next&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=21&shuffle=39141"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGiTPgvKktM&feature=bf_next&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=21&shuffle=39141[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPfAQdtguTs&feature=bf_next&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=26&shuffle=39141"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPfAQdtguTs&feature=bf_next&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=26&shuffle=39141[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Genesis - Man On The Corner (music video) HQ


----------



## Intense

Phil Collins - I Dont Care Anymore (Official Music Video)


----------



## Intense

Phil Collins - That's Just The Way It Is


----------



## Intense

Duffy - Mercy(Official Music Video).flv


----------



## Intense

MUSTANG SALLY - CHRIS NORMAN


----------



## Intense

Buddy Guy featuring Jeff Beck - Mustang Sally HQ


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV4oYkIeGJc&feature=autoplay&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=57&playnext=8&shuffle=39141"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV4oYkIeGJc&feature=autoplay&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=57&playnext=8&shuffle=39141[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0mb0_SUx-A[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Superstition, disguised as faith
The fear of death plagues their eyes
Automated animation, a fingerprint personality
Born of desperation
So terrified that you just might dissappear when you die
And that there is no difference between right or wrong

Elimination of the modern nation
No need for the excess population
Twisted monuments of human decay
Old death to new beginnings
Remake the world in genocide
Everything they taught you is a lie

Would you die for this?
Fake and fractured, soulless and manufactured
Would you die for this?
Crossbred and numbered, we are cybertrash

Proclaimed by a thousand prophets
Believed by a million fools
Its an endless line of tragedies
What is faith but another word for superstition
On the ruins of the old
Free of the moral waste
Perfect and gleaming
In the light of the morning star

Would you die for my sins?
Or would you take my life and try to make it yours?
Prove me wrong, but I'll still see it my own way

Would you die for this?
Fake and fractured, soulless and manufactured
Would you die for this?
Crossbred and numbered, we are cybertrash


----------



## JBeukema

Is this all there is?
there's nothing to see
a world that asked so much completes me
what's that empty
it's all still in line
in this endless parade
there must be something pure
to fill the lonely void
of history

Wake up
stop pretending
this day's
beginning and ending
no more
strained illusions
no joy
scream and run away
no way
of survival
new day
is trying arrival
take back
all that you gave up

Is this all there is?
it's all still in line
there's nothing to win
a world that asked so much
what's that empty
there must be something pure
to fill this lonely void
of history

Wake up
stop pretending
this day's
beginning and ending
no more
strained illusions
no joy
scream and run away
no way
of survival
new day
is trying arrival
take back
all that you gave up

​


----------



## Ropey




----------



## JBeukema

Nothing is the way it seems
Discerning man from machines now

Dominate as to erase
Wiping man off Earth's face now

Defaced by all inept justice
Shamed by the mental abuses
Branded "inferior weakness"
Ordered to cease and to desist!

Man is obsolete!
Our world, obsolete!
Man is obsolete!
Erased, extinct!
Obsolete!

Fueling engines through deceit
To eradicate humanity

Defaced by all inept justice
Shamed by the mental abuses
Branded "inferior weakness"
Ordered to cease and desist!

Man is obsolete!
Our world, obsolete!
Man is obsolete!
Erased, extinct!
Obsolete!


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Care4all




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all




----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvgLj8pawGI&feature=bf_next&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=31"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvgLj8pawGI&feature=bf_next&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=31[/ame]


----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all




----------



## Ropey

PixieStix said:


> Longest song in the world..with lyrics
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOB-vE6wqks



Thanks for the time disclaimer


----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all




----------



## namvet

​


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAjLIVISqRw"]Gordon Lightfoot - Black Day in July[/ame]


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## Care4all




----------



## Intense

James Taylor - Fire and Rain (Beacon Theatre)


----------



## Intense

The 5th Dimension - Stoned Soul Picnic


----------



## Intense

GRAZING IN THE GRASS/FRIENDS OF DISTINCTION


----------



## Intense

Too late to turn back now - Cornelius Bros and Sister Rose


----------



## Intense

JEFFERSON STARSHIP - Runaway (Stereo)


----------



## Intense

Jefferson Starship - Miracles


----------



## Intense

Mike & The Mechanics - All I Need Is A Miracle


----------



## Care4all

Intense said:


> GRAZING IN THE GRASS/FRIENDS OF DISTINCTION
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxVLHaHUI4E



my older sister had the 45 of this....wish i could remember the song on the flip side of this 45....do you remember?


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Intense

Mike & The Mechanics - The living Years


----------



## Intense

Friends of Distinction - Love or Let Me Be Lonely [HQ Audio]


----------



## Intense

Going In Circles - Friends Of Distinction 
*Flip Side of Grazing In The Grass


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Intense

Glen Campbell - Wichita Lineman


----------



## Intense

Peter Paul & Mary - Blowin in the wind


----------



## Intense

Nina Simone - The times they are a changing


----------



## Intense

Bob Dylan - Like A Rolling Stone (ORIGINAL)


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwSZvHqf9qM"]Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue[/ame]


----------



## Intense

PG&E - Are You Ready?


----------



## Intense

Pacific Gas and Electric - Wade In The Water


----------



## Intense

When A Man Loves A Woman - Pacific Gas & Electric 1970


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrXXx9706tc"]I Dig Rock & Roll Music - Peter, Paul & Mary[/ame]

They're just having a great time there.


----------



## Ropey

^^Puff Puff.  Maybe the reason for the last song?^^

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wik2uc69WbU"]Puff the Magic Dragon[/ame]


----------



## Intense

K.D. Lang sings Leonard Cohen's Hallelujah


----------



## Intense

Leonard Cohen - Here it is


----------



## Intense

Mr. Mister - Broken Wings


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWwIfUDi4ZU[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T3MgIRUwj0[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa9ZJS8KEnA[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema

Our Father in heaven
Hallowed be thy name
Thy kingdom come
Thy will be done on Earth as it is in Heaven
And forgive us for all our sins
And lead us not into temptation
But deliver us from all thats evil

I give you all love
I give you all hope
Or so it seems cause the masses wanna buy a dream

God is a popstar, and the show starts now
God is a popstar, hear the screaming crowd
God is a popstar, master of it all
God is a popstar, 'til the curtain falls

Our father in heaven
Hallowed be thy name
My flesh for someone
My will be done
So just give us Heaven on Earth now
And forgive us for all our desires
Now lead us into temptation
And deliver us from all thats evil

I give you all love...

God is a popstar and the show starts now...

We're all so happy
we're all in love with the show
The world is holy
Together we are alone
We are so happy
So get in line here with me
The world is holy
The lie will set you all free

God is a popstar and the show starts now...


----------



## Intense

Dave Mason / Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave


----------



## Intense

Traffic: Freedom Rider


----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN1J5sMv28Q[/ame]


----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## GlenThomas

Bruce Springsteen - Tougher than the rest.


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall

Meister said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKtfjsonPFE






Have to spread some more rep around first!  Drat!  One of the best ever!


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## Phoenix

Meister said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQcUyhoxTg


----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Phoenix

Jeremy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBMT3OMEPwk





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Jeremy again.


 Bummer.


----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## namvet

​


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Intense

Neil Young Down By The River


----------



## Intense

Neil Young - Cowgirl in the Sand


----------



## Intense

Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl


----------



## Intense

Neil Young - Don't Let It Bring You Down


----------



## Intense

Eric Clapton,Bob Dylan,George Harrison,Neil Young,Tom Petty,Roger McGuinn-Knocking On Heaven's Door


----------



## Intense

It's All Over Now Baby Blue - Eric Burdon and the Animals


----------



## Vel




----------



## Vel




----------



## Oddball




----------



## midcan5

Go Wisconsin. Fight the power of corporate corruption, money politics, and anti freedom.  Canada fights, Americans need to too.


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## Valerie




----------



## namvet

​


----------



## Intense

DAVID GILMOUR Murder


----------



## Intense

Eddie Vedder - Guaranteed


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdXjm8pZMws&feature=fvsr[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out 1969


----------



## elvis




----------



## elvis




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## AquaAthena

Rockhounds dance***


----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## elvis




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## elvis




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema

C                    Am
Many's the hour I've lain by my window
C                         Am
And thought of the people who carried the burden
C                                Am
Who marched in the strange fields in search of an answer
C                       Am        G
And ended their journeys an unwilling hero

Am               Em                      Am             G
Here's a song to those who are gone with never a reason why
Em                       Am
And a toast of the wine at the end of the line
D7                       G
And a toll of the bell for the next one to die

Back in the coal fields of old Harlan county
Some talked of the union, some talked of good wages
And they lined them up in the dark of the forests
And shot them down without asking no questions

Here's a song to those who are gone with never a reason why
And a toast of the wine to the end of the line
And a toll of the bell for the next one to die

And over the ocean, to the red Spanish soil
Came the lincoln brigade with their dreams 
But they fell in the fire of germany's bombing
And they fell 'cause no one would hear their sad warning

Here's a song to those who are gone with never a reason why
And a toast of the wine at the end of the line
And a toll of the bell for the next one to die

In old Alabama, in old Mississippi
Two states of the union so often found guilty
They came on the busses, they came on the marches
And they lay in the jails or they fell by the highway

Here's a song to those who are gone with never a reason why
And a toast of the wine at the end of the line
And a toll of the bell for the next one to die

The state it was texas, the town it was Dallas
In the flash of a rifle a life was soon over
And nobody thought of the past million murders
And the long list of irony(?) had found a new champion

Here's a song to those who are gone with never a reason why
And a toast of the wine at the end of the line
And a toll of the bell for the next one to die
More lyrics: Phil Ochs Lyrics
​


----------



## JBeukema

follow me into my demise
come inside a world that you despise

one mistake you can never redeem
once infected you're part of the machine

torn apart by internal strife
side effect of pragmatic compromise

blind denial is the name of the game
ease your conscience by passing on the blame

once inside
their lies
will take over your soul
your life is under their control

no way out once you've broken the seal
deed by deed your heart has turned to steel

the machine will consume your beliefs
then you'll be the grease to oil the wheels

take your time, remember what you've done
a one way trip to hell if you go on

watch your step, be careful where you tread
lose yourself in perfect emptiness

once inside
their lies
will take over your soul
your life is under their control

tried and tested
a method to control our minds
used and perfected
a lesson to keep us in line

once inside
their lies
will take over your soul
your life is under their control (x3)
​


----------



## Momanohedhunter

In a big country- Big Country.


----------



## Douger

Debi Nova


----------



## jillian




----------



## Intense

Green Onions Booker T & The MGS


----------



## Intense

Booker T. & the MG's-Time Is Tight


----------



## Intense

Booker T. and the MG's - Summertime


----------



## Ropey

Meister said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPpnvNlywP8



Reminded me of:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPospvRqP_s"]The Eagles - Take it Easy[/ame]

but not

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcT-HP5jOAU"]The Eagles - Sukiyaki[/ame]


----------



## Intense

A taste of honey - Sukiyaki (classic) 1981


----------



## Intense

Deep Purple Woman From Tokyo


----------



## Intense

Deep Purple Space Trucking


----------



## Intense

Deep Purple - Highway Star[Original Live]


----------



## The T




----------



## The T




----------



## Intense

Deep Purple - Black Night


----------



## Intense

When The Levee Breaks Led Zeppelin +Lyrics


----------



## Intense

Heartbreaker Led Zeppelin-Lyrics


----------



## The T




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eku0Pg3c5_c"]Uriah Heep - Rainbow Demon[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Mt.Sinai


----------



## Binky

My hopes, my prayers, my dreams, you are my everything.  But it's only maaaaaakkkkkeeee....believe............


----------



## Binky

Hey.....Carrie Ann.....what's your name now?  Can anybody play?


----------



## Binky

Yeah baby.....that's all it took was just one look......


----------



## Binky

Damn.........what a sexy tune.....I love the beats.  The sound.  Ooooh soooo nice.....


----------



## Binky

I like it like that.  All that talk....Eh........boom, boom, boom..............


----------



## Binky




----------



## Binky

Rock me baby.  Rock me all night long.  Rock me like my back ain't got no bone....


----------



## Intense

America - Sandman


----------



## Intense

Tin Man - America (1974)


----------



## Intense

America - A Horse With No Name+Lyrics


----------



## Binky

I love this.  These two never disappoint me.....


----------



## Intense

Santana Moonflower - I'll Be Waiting


----------



## Intense

Carlos Santana - Let the Children Play


----------



## Intense

Santana - Dance Sister Dance (Baila Mi Hermana)


----------



## Intense

B B KING - Blues Brothers 2000 - How Blue Can You Get - BB King, Eric Clapton, etal. Live


----------



## Intense

Blues Brothers 2000 OST - 15 Funky Nassau


----------



## jillian




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## maatsmom843

Curtis Mayfield--kung fu


----------



## JWBooth




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Sheldon




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Intense

Bad Company-Ready for Love


----------



## Intense

Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version)


----------



## Intense

Marshall Tucker Band - "Take The Highway"


----------



## Intense

Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song


----------



## Intense

The Outlaws- Green Grass and High Tides


----------



## Intense

Outlaws- There Goes Another Love Song


----------



## Intense

Free - Fire And Water


----------



## Intense

Free - All Right Now (Studio Version)


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeQsZOQqO6I"]Karn Evil - Emmerson, Lake and Palmer[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlaySG0LX5s"]Emmerson, Lake and Palmer - Still... You Turn Me On[/ame]


----------



## Binky

AquaAthena said:


> Rockhounds dance***
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWNJmM8GLy0




Isn't that Julie London?  She was a big singer/actress back in the 1940's-1950's.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=129uSUEN-8w"]Emerson, Lake and Palmer - Lucky Man [/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdcDfnFsBFM"]Moody Blues - Knights in White Satin '68[/ame]


----------



## Binky

AquaAthena said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gR85R1sv94g



Such a gorgeous tune.  When I close my eyes I can see the notes coming together to create their beauty.


----------



## JBeukema

Noise insane makes your moves untamed
Low subbass rumbling in your brain, yea
This is where the last control is lost
Degeneration of a scene but you'll never fall
Broken sound lets you scream out lout
When the overdrive beat is the all-around
This is where the last control is lost
Your synapses overload but you'll never fall

The walls are burning and people are dancing
The walls are burning and people are dancing
The walls are burning and people are dancing
The walls are burning the people still dancing

Artificial skin makes you feel divine
Gotta climb the ranks, gonna end up high
This is where the last control is lost
Degeneration of a scene but you'll never fall
No mistakes cause perfection's king
Gotta go another round just to earn your wings
This is where the last control is lost
Your synapses overload but you'll never fall
​


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNkMq8H-7QY"]Charlotte Church - The Lord's Prayer[/ame]

And I'm Still Totally Stunned.


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Intense

From the Beginning by ELP


----------



## Intense

Melancholy Man-The Moody Blues


----------



## Intense

Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver


----------



## Intense

Steely Dan - Do It Again (original studio version)


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSTJVWoKJJg"]One of these days... I'm going to cut you up into little pieces - Pink Floyd - Pulse[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrtiRKRvNCA"]Cherry Bomb - Joan Jett[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk6kvVGPURA"]'48 Crash Suzi Quatro[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

Bows and flows of angel hair and ice cream castles in the air
And feather canyons everywhere, i've looked at cloud that way.
But now they only block the sun, they rain and snow on everyone.
So many things i would have done but clouds got in my way.

I've looked at clouds from both sides now,
From up and down, and still somehow
It's cloud illusions i recall.
I really don't know clouds at all.

Moons and junes and ferris wheels, the dizzy dancing way you feel
As every fairy tale comes real; i've looked at love that way.
But now it's just another show. you leave 'em laughing when you go
And if you care, don't let them know, don't give yourself away.

I've looked at love from both sides now,
From give and take, and still somehow
It's love's illusions i recall.
I really don't know love at all.

Tears and fears and feeling proud to say "i love you" right out loud,
Dreams and schemes and circus crowds, i've looked at life that way.
But now old friends are acting strange, they shake their heads, they say
I've changed.
Something's lost but something's gained in living every day.

I've looked at life from both sides now,
From give and take, and still somehow
It's life's illusions i recall.
I really don't know life at all.


----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all




----------



## AquaAthena

Give it 12 stoo-pid seconds??


----------



## Care4all




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oYa5PizPFs"]Rush - Drum Solo 2112 Overture The Temples of Syrinx [/ame]

Added for Canadian content.


----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all




----------



## Crow

Again and again:


----------



## Huh?




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

We'll build a dirty ritual
An alter on fire
We'll build a dirty ritual
We'll find our own messiah

Give us our communion now
Sometime we'd forgotten how
We need blood and sacrifice
Felt the noose, paid the price
This unholy time we pray
Will not be our judgment day

We'll build a dirty ritual
An alter on fire
We'll build a dirty ritual
We'll find our own messiah

Keep us quiet, medicate
All these lives that suffocate
When we're numb and still with fear
We won't know what brought us here
We can hardly concentrate 
On who we are are and what we hate

We'll build a dirty ritual
An alter on fire
We'll build a dirty ritual
We'll find our own messiah
​


----------



## Skull Pilot

[youtube]dQC-5CzQO-Q&feature[/youtube]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOPHHdRDSAU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOPHHdRDSAU[/ame]

Ever had one of them days wish you would have stayed home
Run into a group of niggas who gettin' their hate on
You walk by, they get wrong, you reply then shit get blown
Way out of proportion way past discussion
Just you against them, pick one then rush them
Figure you get jumped here that's next
They don't wanna stop there now they bustin'

Now you gushin', ambulance rushin'
You to the hospital with a bad concussion
Plus you hit four times but it hit yo spine
Paralyzed waist down and ya wheelchair bound
Never mind that now you lucky to be alive
Just thinkin' it all started fussin' wit three guys
Nigga pride in the way but your pride is the way you can fuck
Around get shot down any day

Niggas die everyday, all little bullshit
Dope money, dice games, ordinary hood shit
Could this be cuz of hip-hop music
Or did the ones with the good sense not use it?
Usually niggas don't know what to do when they back against the wall
So they just start shootin'
For red or for blue or for blow I guess
From Bankhead at the old projects


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=w05CYrXe4p4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## sitarro

Lissie!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeChGtHqof0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeChGtHqof0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## AVG-JOE

It's really not THAT weird for a Sunday Morning!


----------



## Intense

come and get your love lyrics


----------



## Phoenix

AVG-JOE said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fulz4ytZ54
> 
> It's really not THAT weird for a Sunday Morning!



No. Not since most bars don't kick everybody out til sometime Sunday morning. 

Besides, it's just a good song.


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Polk

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTzEp4CeWT8"]Coconut Records "West Coast"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Intense

in the city joe walsh


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Intense

Nature's Way by Spirit


----------



## AVG-JOE




----------



## Zander




----------



## AVG-JOE




----------



## Intense

Traffic - Glad


----------



## Ropey

Intense said:


> Traffic - Glad
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENDuhcjAoCw&feature=related


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q4LvXZNOuI"]Traffic - John Barleycorn[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NNgLqz89Z8"]Traffic - John Barleycorn Must Die[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Long ago I went to war
To fight the scourge of Christendom
I held aloft my blessed sword
And said "By god, let them come!"

They said their eyes are red as flame
I heard it told, from hell they came
Their breath is fire their tongues are forked
Thus are the beasts of dragon's gate

I heard my fathers words deep in my heart
Son know your enemy as I know my son

The fates were kind, they let me in
The dragons lair, the den of sin
I placed my sword upon it's heart
And with a prayer I thrust it in

The dragon fell upon the ground
'Twas then I heard a whimpering sound
A dragonling to his father clung
Who only fought to protect his young

I heard my fathers words deep in my heart
Son, know your enemy as i know my son

And now my son is off to war
To fight the new scourge of Christendom
He holds aloft his brazen sword
And says "Dad, let them come!"

He swears their eyes are red as flame
And heard it told from hell they came
Their breath is fire their tongues are forked
Thus are the men of Muslim faith

Son, hear your father clear deep in your heart
Son, know your enemy as I would have them know my son


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su0dkHstMYI"]JB[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

What the hell is that crap?

Do it right



Sing now seraph, find the calm within your soul
Bring us closer to the flame that guides us home


So now you're suffering the fallacy of what you said
When you uncover the depression from where you've tread
Breathe over the glass you wrote on
Swallow all that you waste your throat on
You wear the mark and wave the banner they made with sin
Revealing every single lie that you've been breeding within
Wash over the skin you've broken
Think over the tone you spoke in

[Pre-chorus:]
So lost in your affliction / addiction
The solemn comfort of your grave
If you close your eyes the light can't take it away

[Chorus:]
Not I - I won't conform to what I see in you
Not I - I won't surrender what I am
Not I - And even if it was a part of me
Not I - I'll never be that way again

The blind will follow on the path that you created in vain
No guiding light, but just the shadow of the dead will remain
Dig open the pain you're hiding
Give your hand to the faith you're fighting
The void you suffer is a curse forever bleeding inside
Now you embrace the fatal sickness you should despise
Remember the day you lost that
Where is the shame that will bring your soul back

[Pre-chorus]

[Chorus]

Reach back behind your pride
And pull the thorn from the burning pain in your side

Sing me a new song
A broken song of redemption and regret
Sing me a new song
And beg for all the mercy you can get

[Chorus]


----------



## JBeukema

High in the sky, I see you falling
Why do you think that I will catch you?
Past the clouds a burning fire
Hear it sing like a choir
You gave much more than you should have
My first words are your last rites
Deep within my vacant mind
Sits the thought,
"Maybe there is hope..."
Rays of light pour from my eyes and
Baptize all that lay beneath me
Everything that I have gained is
Nothing next to all I've lost
I surrender to the blackness
Hoping, praying for acceptance
Deep within my vacant mind
Sits the thought,
"Maybe there is hope..."
No sins, yet forsaken
When will I awaken...
This truth I won't swallow:
I have become hollow
I'll wait for tomorrow
Where there is no sorrow
I see a light in the darkness
I weep as that light goes out
Neverending pain
Driving me insane
No more, I can't take it
Silent cries
Bloodshot eyes
I'll defy you til I fall
Final living breath
Welcomed into death
Mercy please, I'll beg for mercy
Now alone
On my own
All I wanted was salvation
Lost and staring at the ground I
Realize: "I am nothing"
Tears are streaming down my face and
Seeping deep into my wounds
I am beaten, I am battered
Dripping blood, my wings are tattered
Broken, I fall to my knees and
Cry to the sky,
"Heaven, take me home"


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Intense

Steve Winwood - Night Train


----------



## Intense

Steve Winwood - Valerie (Original Version, HQ Audio)


----------



## Intense

Eric Clapton, Steve Winwood - Crossroads


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Intense

Stevie Wonder and Ray Charles living for the city


----------



## JBeukema

PixieStix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOb8deJKjZw


I like that song


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema

Every single human being that has ever lived was an entirely unique creation.
Never, ever, ever to be repeated again.

Sometimes I wonder, what they'll say when I die.

When I die, when I die when I die, let me fly. Let me fly.
When I die, when I die when I die, let me fly. Let me fly.

_[Verse 1:]_
When I die please don't mourn, cry not for me.
When I die please don't lie, write a song for me.
Tell 'em what I did right and what I did wrong.
Don't say rest in piece, help me live on.
Peace to any enemies in my memories, I forgive 'em.
Most rappers died before their legacy started living.
Whether, it's by natural causes or a car collision,
Think of hard hitting bars I've written, not my chart position
In the event of my death be happy that I left the drama.
Those who love me, don't paint me as an 'effin martyr.
What I've done in life, I hope it echoes ever after.
Some wanna' reassure_[? ]_ me, I'm more like Kevin Carter.

'Cause every lyric that I've written is a photograph.
They think life is infinite, but don't know the half.
Names die every day, time won't remember most of ours,
Just remember me as a true soul that showed his heart.

When it's me, when it's me when it's me. Set me free. Set me free.
When it's me, when it's me when it's me. Set me free. Set me free.

_[Verse 2:]_
When it's me, I want you to know that I loved You all.
I wasn't happy here, I could never be comfortable.
This one's for you if we fell out over something small.
Don't watch it, We'll all imperfect and vulnerable
This ain't about being scared or brave.
When it's me, death is something I'm prepared to face.
When it's me don't even waste your tears, I'm safe.
Hairs were raised by my music, anywhere it's played.
When I die, don't lie about what my life was.
If I die with nothing else, just take my Love.
When I'm dust in the ground with my eyes shut.
Don't count my money, just count the lives that I've touched.
When it's me, play this on your MP3.
It's about the fans, not how press see me.
Don't say "Rest in peace" just let me be.
When it's me, please God, just set me free.

When I Go, when I go when I go. Save my soul, save my soul.
When I Go, when I go when I go. Save my soul, save my soul.

_[Verse 3:]_
When I go, will I be destined for Heaven, or Hell below?
Until then, I will never know.
Pray for my Family, pray for my Enemies.
Pray that I'm sent to a place that is Heavenly.
Pray for my present and pray for my legacy.
And pray that it's in a positive way they remember me.
The second I die someone will start a new life.
So ask yourself, what will they say when you die?

When you die, when you die when you die. Say "Goodbye" say "Goodbye".
When you die, when you die when you die. Say "Goodbye" say "Goodbye".


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Ropey




----------



## JBeukema

And if you see me losing ground
Don't be afraid to lie
I know the pain inside my heart
Can't break the fear inside of yours

And if you see me losing faith
In what it means to die
Don't let me leave before I know
What lies behind the stained glass doors

Save sorrow for the souls in doubt
Bleed every care out

Will you carry me down
The aisle that final day?
With your tears and cold hands
Shaking from the weight

When you lower me down
Beneath that sky of gray
Let the rain fall down
And wash away your pain

For every word we never spoke
We have a tear to cry
For every silence like a wall
Between a better you and I

So if you see me losing sight
Of all the death in life
You'll find the peace in every time
I failed to see the death in mine

Let all the fear inside you drown
Tear out the blade and lay it down
Save sorrow for the souls in doubt
Bleed every care out

Will you carry me down
The aisle that final day?
With your tears and cold hands
Shaking from the weight

When you lower me down
Beneath that sky of gray
Let the rain fall down
And wash away your pain

Oh, the blood is rushing out
Oh, I'm better off without
Oh, the walls are closing in
Oh, sing for me again

Will you carry me down
The aisle that final day?
With your tears and cold hands
Shaking from the weight

When you lower me down
Beneath that sky of gray
Let the rain fall down
And wash away your pain

Will you carry me down
The aisle that final day?
With your tears and cold hands
Shaking from the weight

When you lower me down
Beneath that sky of gray
Let the rain fall down
And wash away your pain


----------



## PixieStix

I suggest that you all give JBs posts a listen, he posts some good stuff


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## JBeukema

God is a concept, 
By which we can measure, 
Our pain, 
I'll say it again, 
God is a concept, 
By which we can measure, 
Our pain, 
I don't believe in magic, 
I don't believe in I-ching, 
I don't believe in bible, 
I don't believe in tarot, 
I don't believe in Hitler, 
I don't believe in Jesus, 
I don't believe in Kennedy, 
I don't believe in Buddha, 
I don't believe in mantra, 
I don't believe in Gita, 
I don't believe in yoga, 
I don't believe in kings, 
I don't believe in Elvis, 
I don't believe in Zimmerman, 
I don't believe in Beatles, 
I just believe in me, 
Yoko and me, 
And that's reality. 
The dream is over, 
What can I say? 
The dream is over, 
Yesterday, 
I was dreamweaver, 
But now I'm reborn, 
I was the walrus, 
But now I'm John, 
And so dear friends, 
You just have to carry on, 
The dream is over.


----------



## JBeukema

Send "Vermilion Part 2" Ringtone to your Cell
	



She seemed dressed in all of me
Stretched across my shame,
All the torment and the pain
Leaked through and covered me.

I'd do anything to have her to myself,
Just to have her for myself.

Now I don't know what to do,
I don't know what to do
When she makes me sad.

She is everything to me,
The unrequited dream,
The song that no one sings,
The unattainable.
She's a myth that I have to believe in,
All I need to make it real is one more reason.

I don't know what to do,
I don't know what to do when she makes me sad.

But I won't let this build up inside of me.
I won't let this build up inside of me.
I won't let this build up inside of me.
I won't let this build up inside of me.

A catch in my throat, choke,
Torn into pieces, I won't. No.

I don't want to be this but
I won't let this build up inside of me (won't let this build up inside of me) x4

She isn't real.
I can't make her real.
She isn't real.
I can't make her real.


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix

Eureka! I have looked for this on youtube for a long time


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Meister

Break it up a little bit
This one is for you Bill Beusing. RIP


----------



## JBeukema

Sopor Aeternus & The Ensemble of Shadows


----------



## Intense

Roger Miller - King Of The Road


----------



## Intense

BROOK BENTON~RAINY NIGHT IN GEORGIA


----------



## Intense

Somewhere in heaven (Carlos Santana) Fillmore


----------



## California Girl




----------



## JBeukema

i dont want to bleed 
i dont want to bait
i dont want to see
the pain and the hate
that you need to feel
you need to feel alive

down inside your soul
your blood and your skin
nod to the cold and nod to the sin
and it makes you feel
it makes you feel alive

i want heaven 
i want heaven
i want heaven right now

you´ve given it away
the sin you create
to addicts of pain
disease is the faith
and it makes them feel 
it makes them feel alive

i just want the truth
i dont want your pain
i just want the truth
without  your shame
and i need to feel
i need to feel alive

i want heaven 
i want heaven
i want heaven right now

i´ve been crucified
almost died
i´ve seen too much of your darker side
i dont care anymore
i just want it all
right now


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## namvet

​


----------



## Intense

Eli's Coming (1975) - Three Dog Night


----------



## Intense

Celebrate (1975) - Three Dog Night


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnpaPGHFsL4"]The Hammer of the Gods Will Drive our Ships to New Lands - To Fight The Horde[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Grand Funk Railroad - Walk Like a Man


----------



## Intense

Grand Funk Railroad - Shinin' On


----------



## Intense

Led Zeppelin - Misty Mountain Hop Lyrics


----------



## jillian




----------



## Jos




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Ropey

AquaAthena said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb7S8-Iewi0



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lLs2dC9NaE"]John Lenon - Jealous Guy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin' (music video)


----------



## Intense

Legs - ZZ Top


----------



## Intense

ZZ Top - La Grange


----------



## Meister




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUHcZ5-b3Vg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Danny O'keefe ~ Good Time Charlie's Got The Blues (original version)


----------



## Intense

WOODEN SHIPS ~ CROSBY STILLS NASH ~ LYRICS


----------



## Intense

Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Studio Version + Lyrics)


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3MiD_U4CHQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZeDvbyaJA4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbhXmSBlS_U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Vel




----------



## AquaAthena

***Rockhound***


----------



## Ropey

Vel6377 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRGZ6lsTZtA



Nice. Capaldi didn't sing very often in Traffic. Rather a shame that he was so overshadowed by  Winwoods voice.


----------



## AquaAthena

The talented voice singing the beautiful Leonard Cohen song he wrote and also sang. But K.D. sings it as an angel.


----------



## Ropey

dilloduck said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZeDvbyaJA4&feature=related



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjCw3-YTffo"]The Band - The Weight[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

AquaAthena said:


> The talented voice singing the beautiful Leonard Cohen song he wrote and also sang. But K.D. sings it as an angel.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJlFAcSaoSY



That's because he voice was created for an angel. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AEoUa0Hlso"]KT Tunstall - Suddenly I See[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Tower Of Power - You're Still A Young Man


----------



## Intense

Bread Make It With You Lyrics


----------



## Intense

Bread - Baby I'm A Want You - Lyrics


----------



## Intense

If - Bread


----------



## Intense

Atlanta Rhythm Section - So Into You


----------



## Intense

Spooky


----------



## Intense

Atlanta Rhythm Section Imaginary Lover


----------



## Intense

The Climax Blues Band - I Love You


----------



## Intense

Simon and Garfunkel- America


----------



## namvet

​


----------



## Intense

Gypsy Man WAR


----------



## Intense

(Don't Fear) The Reaper - Blue Öyster Cult (1976)


----------



## Intense

Blue Oyster Cult - Burnin for you


----------



## Intense

Rare Earth - (I Know) I'm Losing You (1970)


----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all




----------



## Intense

White Bird - It's a Beautiful Day - Live - 1971 (stereo)


----------



## Intense

ARCHIE BELL & THE DRELLS Tighten up 1968


----------



## Intense

The Blackbyrds - Walking In Rhythm (1974)


----------



## Shadow




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Ropey

Intense said:


> The Climax Blues Band - I Love You
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObG48PZHU2k





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRVSSwJYqh0"]The Climax Blues Band - Couldn't Get It Right[/ame]


----------



## Shadow




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Lumpy 1

Well.. I could get on my wifes PC and check this out I suppose....

Sooo.. what's Da rules... 

You could play some Cranberries ... Boston...and in my odder times... Black Oak Arkansas..Dr Demento.....

Well.. I'll just drift away now...


----------



## Intense

Crosby,Stills & Nash - Dear Mr. Fantasy


----------



## Intense

Mountain - Mississippi Queen


----------



## Intense

Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version)


----------



## Intense

Argent - God Gave Rock And Roll To You


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Intense

I just want you to know who I am with lyrics


----------



## Ropey

Remember the show Lolita? Donovan fell in love when she grew up a bit more


----------



## JBeukema

Torture 
words and music by Jill Tracy 

So goes the tale of the Brazen Bull 
A strange device designed to kill 
Hanging out in the Pillory 
Drawn and quartered for the whole town to see 
The infliction of the Rack 
Boiling oil in great stone vats 
Bound and broken on the Wheel 
But all I know is how you make me feel today 

This torture 
Is getting close to you 
Torture 
The agony I put myself through 
Torture  
The bittersweet constrain 
Torture 
For Desire is the cruelest pain 

Back in 1585 
Theyd impale a man alive 
Wooden collar and iron truss 
Chinese Death of 1000 Cuts 
And on the pages in between 
They spoke of the Garrote and the Guillotine 
Iron Maiden and Little Ease 
But all I know is how you make me feel today 

This torture 
Is getting close to you 
Torture 
The agony I put myself through 
Torture  
The bittersweet constrain 
Torture 
For Desire is the cruelest pain 

My minds caught in a Brank 
And all the ribbons of my skin 
Tomorrow ends up in shackles before it even begins 
And the tears that fall upon my face 
They trickle to the floor 
Like water torture falling 
Drop by drop by drop by drop by drop by drop by drop 

This torture 
Is getting close to you 
Torture 
The agony I put myself through 
Torture  
The bittersweet constrain 
Torture 
For Desire is the cruelest pain 

And you taught me all about pain

Torture | JILL TRACY


----------



## westwall

Hadn't heard this forever!


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema

*Warning Graphic Images in Video!  XXX*



*Warning Graphic Images in Video!  XXX*

Skin head, dead head
Everybody gone bad
Situation, aggravation
Everybody allegation
In the suite, on the news
Everybody dog food
Bang bang, shot dead
Everybody's gone mad

All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us

Beat me, hate me
You can never break me
Will me, thrill me
You can never kill me
Jew me, sue me
Everybody do me
Kick me, **** me
Don't you black or white me

All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us

Tell me what has become of my life
I have a wife and two children who love me
I am the victim of police brutality, now
I'm tired of bein' the victim of hate
You're rapin' me of my pride
Oh, for God's sake
I look to heaven to fulfill its prophecy...
Set me free

Skin head, dead head
Everybody gone bad
trepidation, speculation
Everybody allegation
In the suite, on the news
Everybody dog food
black man, black male
Throw your brother in jail

All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us

Tell me what has become of my rights
Am I invisible because you ignore me?
Your proclamation promised me free liberty, now
I'm tired of bein' the victim of shame
They're throwing me in a class with a bad name
I can't believe this is the land from which I came
You know I do really hate to say it
The government don't wanna see
But if Roosevelt was livin'
He wouldn't let this be, no, no

Skin head, dead head
Everybody gone bad
Situation, speculation
Everybody litigation
Beat me, bash me
You can never trash me
Hit me, kick me
You can never get me

All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us

Some things in life they just don't wanna see
But if Martin Luther was livin'
He wouldn't let this be

Skin head, dead head
Everybody gone bad
Situation, segregation
Everybody allegation
In the suite, on the news
Everybody dog food
Kick me, strike me
Don't you wrong or right me

All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us

All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us

All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us


----------



## Jeremy




----------



## JBeukema

Underneath a crimson sky
Your memory haunts me deep inside
As the desperation and dismay
Shed like tears of blood

Do you still love me, after all I've done?
Please forgive me. Can you give me love?

Scavenger of barren lands
My empty soul at your command
On the frozen fields, I fade away
Swept by a river of blood

Black as ash and sharp as stone
An icy dawn, I stand alone
With a broken heart, and crumpled wings
To quench this thirst for blood

Do you still love me, after all I've done?
Please forgive me. Can you give me love?
How can you love me, after all I've done?
Do you hear me? Do you fear my love?


----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Intense

David Gilmour There Is No Way Out Of Here


----------



## Intense

Head East - Never Been Any Reason


----------



## Intense

Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version)


----------



## JBeukema

In a church by the face
He talks about the people going under
Only child knows
(We're lost and crazy, we're lost, lost, crazy)

A man decides after seventy years
That what he goes there for
Is to unlock the door
While those around him criticize and sleep
(Lost and crazy, we're lost and crazy)

And through a fractal on that breaking wall
Well I see you my friend and touch your face again
Miracles will happen as we trip
(Lost and crazy, we're lost and crazy)

But we're never gonna survive unless
We get a little crazy
No we're never gonna survive unless
We are a little...(crazy)

Crazy are the people walking through my head
One of them got a gun to shoot the other one
And yet together they were friends at school
Get it, get it, get it, yeah!

If all were there when we first took the pill
Then maybe, maybe, maybe, maybe
Miracles will happen as we speak
(Lost and crazy, we're lost and crazy)

But we're never gonna survive unless
We get a little crazy
No we're never gonna survive unless
We are a little crazy

No, we'll never survive unless we get a little bit

Crazy are the people walking through my head
One of them got a gun to shoot the other one
And yet together they were friends at high school
Get it, get it, no, no
Take it, take it, no, no

In a sky full of people only some want to fly
Isn't that crazy (crazy), crazy
In a heaven full of people only some want to fly
Isn't that crazy, crazy, crazy, (crazy)
In a world full of people there's only some want to fly
Isn't that crazy, crazy, crazy

["Lost and Crazy" in the background:]
But we're never gonna survive unless we get a little crazy
No we're never gonna survive unless we are a little crazy
I know we're never gonna survive unless we get a little bit
No we're never gonna survive unless we go a little crazy

Always dismissed, never been kissed, ran for Genesis, they led to this, my pass religion.
Began to walk back to the car.
I never said before, "walk it off," trying never, it's said before.
we're all lost and crazy. We're lost and crazy.
We're lost, lost, crazy!!!


----------



## JBeukema

To everyone who isn't made to measure

I was born like this with hips like this 
Lips like this and wrists like this 
legs like this and arms like this 
a fist like this to hit you with, now 
you're like school on Sunday 
You aint got no class 
You keep running your mouth but... 
You can kiss my ass! 

No made to measure baby 
One size does not fit all 
I will not be the one 
You make to take the fall 
[repeat]

I got the curves to fear, the words to feel 
and when I scream I've heard them say 
i've got the voice to heal 
You dont need to be sorry 
you dont have to be saved 
You just need to be proud of the body that God gave 

No made to measure baby 
One size does not fit all 
I will not be the one 
You make to take the fall 
[repeat]

listen to me say...yeah 

I'm so fat I'm fucked up 
I'm so skinny I'm sick 
I'm tired of the magazines 
Talkin that bullshit! 
I'm not fat, they're fucked up 
I'm not skinny, they're sick 
I'm just tired of the critics who keep talking that bullshit 

I was born like this with eyes like this 
Teeth like this and thighs like this 
A face like this, a waist like this 
and when I die...I'll die like this...now 
You're like school on Sunday 
You ain't got no class 
You keep running your mouth but 
I just might kick your ass! 

No made to measure baby 
One size does not fit all 
I will not be the one 
You make to take the fall 
[repeat]

Let me hear you say YEAH! 
I'm so fat I'm fucked up 
I'm so skinny I'm sick 
I'm tired of the magazines 
Talkin that bullshit! 
I'm not fat, they're fucked up 
I'm not skinny, they're sick 
I'm just tired of the critics who keep talking that bullshit 

NOW WHAT?-NOW WHAT?-NOW WHAT? What you gonna say next time you SEE US? 
NOW WHAT?-NOW WHAT?-NOW WHAT? What you gonna say next time you SEE US?​


----------



## JBeukema

As an outcast I paced defeat
Seeking comfort in this painful retreat
Made an oracle against my will
Word spread of miraculous skills

Premonitions call my name
I once doubted them all when they came
Now I embrace it and I'll never be the same

Transfixed in the desert sands
Take a look at my once empty hand
See the rose that appears so real
Just like the one you saw in your dreams

Those who call me avatar
Know not what they're looking for
They just feed their flames with miracles
Just so you know
If you bathe within my light
You diminish your own might
The illusionist in everyone

As an outcast I faced defeat
Seeking comfort in this painful retreat
Made an oracle against my will
Word spread of miraculous skills

Premonitions call my name
I once doubted them all when they came
Now I embrace it and I'll never be the same

Those who call me avatar
Know not what they're looking for
They just feed their flames with miracles
Just so you know
If you bathe within my light
You diminish your own might
Illusionist in everyone

_[Solo: J. Kjellgren]_

What I say and what I do was once potential
Sprung from the infinite place that dictates the seen

_[Solo: P. Nilsson]_

Those who call me avatar
Know not what they're looking for
They just feed their flames with miracles
Just so you know
If you bathe within my light
You diminish your own might
Illusionist in everyone

In everyone!


----------



## JBeukema

Back to our roots


----------



## Shadow




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix

My new favorite new song:


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## Intense

Pink Floyd-Hey You (Lyrics)


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## Intense

George Thorogood And Destroyers - One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer


----------



## AVG-JOE

Take 2 - same song, different video.


----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Gunny




----------



## SFC Ollie

My Grand-Niece, last night.


----------



## Intense

Elvis Presley - Good Time Charlie's Got The Blues


----------



## Intense

Dave Mason and Spencer Davis perform I'm A Man 1983


----------



## Intense

Dave Mason - World in Changes


----------



## Intense

Dramatics - What You See Is What You Get (Watts, L.A. 1972)


----------



## Intense

Shouldn't Have Took More Then You Gave - Dave Mason


----------



## Intense

The Alan Parsons Project - Days are Numbers (The Traveller) (Descanse em paz Eric...)


----------



## Intense

Alan Parsons Project-Eye In The Sky


----------



## xsited1




----------



## Intense

E.L.O Don't Bring Me Down


----------



## Intense

Traffic - Light Up Or Leave Me Alone


----------



## Intense

I'm Just A Singer (In A Rock And Roll Band)


----------



## Intense

Moody Blues - Go Now


----------



## Intense

Dave Mason -" look at you look at me"


----------



## Intense

DAN FOGELBERG "SKETCHES/FALSE FACES" FOR SANDY


----------



## Intense

Spooky Tooth - Tobacco Road 1968


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Jos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-opY4qcidFk&feature=player_embedded#at=212


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

PixieStix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5Wpn3dFrEs



I was so in love with a lady named Shannon at the time this song was released. 

Thanx for the memory return Pixie 


Henry still can sing falsetto.


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema

MOSCOW DEATH BRIGADE STRAIGHT OUTTA MOSCOW LYRICS


----------



## elvis




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XpAuu8G3Wk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifdd5TzXHNI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

for Mal


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzchQ_ydowk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDAEXn8RJFs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW9-FOLG-iA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhPzebXMWRA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Oddball




----------



## elvis




----------



## JBeukema

^great workout music^


----------



## Oddball




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Intense

The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Intense

The Who - Love reign over me


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=huKSm0tAvhs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Intense

I Wouldn't Want to be Like You by The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Intense

Breakdown by The Alan Parsons Project from I Robot


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR3K5uB-wMA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Intense

The Alan Parsons Project - Days are Numbers (The Traveller) (Descanse em paz Eric...)


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mq4UT4VnbE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

bob marley jamming


----------



## JBeukema

Phil Ochs


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELpmmeT69cE[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZesRI6HhuXQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Intense

Cherokee Nation-Paul Revere and The Raiders


----------



## Intense

One Tin Soldier - The Original Caste [Original]


----------



## Intense

STEVIE RAY & JIMMY VAUGHAN "PIPELINE" ON A DOUBLE NECK!


----------



## Intense

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Little Wing


----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Intense

Curtis Mayfield - Pusherman


----------



## Intense

Steppenwolf - The Pusher


----------



## Intense

The Temptations - Cloud Nine


----------



## Intense

Curtis Mayfield ~ Freddies Dead


----------



## Intense

Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues (Make Me Wanna Holler)


----------



## Intense

War - "War Is Coming, War Is Coming"


----------



## Intense

WAR ~ The World Is A Ghetto


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Vel




----------



## Vel




----------



## Shadow




----------



## namvet

​


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## del




----------



## del




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=20Ov0cDPZy8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=T41a3ss_mwE[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## del




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLy-ETcV4z0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## xsited1




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4o--q6xuvs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## del




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## del




----------



## Shadow




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## del




----------



## AquaAthena

Don Williams...mellow and honey voiced....


----------



## del




----------



## Meister




----------



## del




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## del




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFZ4pt_-qtU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Once, long ago there was a time in what now seems a distant land
Each small boutique was precious and unique
'Cause every little thing was made by hand
Then there came a revolution
The progress of production was its aim
Now instead of one, there were many
And each costs just a penny
But every single one looks just the same

Now there's a Starbucks on every bloody corner
McDonald's on everybody's street
There's a White Castle, Wendy's and Walmart
And then it all repeats
If you're th kind that looks down on the masses
Even for you there's a feint
Get some New Rocks or a pair of Docs
Look just like those who ain't

(Chorus)
And that is how (Tell us how)
It came to be (How can it be?)
After two long centuries
That in the name (What's in a name?)
Of human greed
The industrial revolution fixed everything for me
(Everyone) (For every bloody one)
It came into our lives and gave us uniformity by taking choice away from you (and me) 
(By taking choice away from you. Taking choice away from me. Taking choice away from you and me)

And so now if one does will with a business
They open two more and then three
They buy in bulk in big massive hulks
At which points it's nearly free
As they grow bigger their prices get lower
Until they become a chain
The smaller stores all shut their doors and buckle 'neath the strain

(Chorus)
And that is how (Tell us how)
It came to be (How can it be?)
After two long centuries
That in the name (What's in a name?)
Of human greed
The industrial revolution fixed everything for me
(Everyone) (For every bloody one)
It came into our lives and gave us uniformity by taking choice away from you (and me) 
(By taking choice away from you. Taking choice away from me. Taking choice away from you and me)

Now the machines are working tirelessly
Through all night and day
Making garbage in our image
For a world that's made our way
And they won't stop until every inch
From Peru to Bombay
Looks like a mall in the US of A
​


----------



## Philobeado

1976-I think it is the best Genesis album, in honor of Phil Collins, Steve Hackett, Tony Banks and Mike Rutherford.


----------



## JBeukema

National Dust


----------



## Binky

Damn, I am enamored with this guy and his whole look and style.  I love his hat.  His voice sends me and the tune is terrific.  He is so darn sexy......


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Binky

An awesome tune.....


----------



## Binky

I love his voice. Sooo nice. Pretty tune.


----------



## Meister




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDBZZG9rmrk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow




----------



## elvis




----------



## elvis




----------



## Intense

Head East - Never Been Any Reason


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema

Burning out in the distance you're falling
Starting to fade
Light is condemned to be tied down by gravity close to the end
Do you still remember?
Before the weight that pulled you under
Dared you to rise

Where are you now?
Are you proud of the life you wasted?
Wearing the crown of illusion you created
You'll never know what it feels like to shine
You're the master in your own mind
But a slave to all
You are a dark star

Empty
Is never enough
You keep clawing for what you can't reach
Smothering space filled without any grace and I can't breathe
Nothing lasts forever
Even the stars will loose their luster returning to dust

Where are you now?
Are you proud of the life you wasted?
Wearing the crown of illusion you created
You'll never know what it feels like to shine
You're the master in your own mind
But a slave to all


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0&tracker=False"]Foghat - Slow Ride[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOlq2dHCZOA&tracker=False"]The Band - Up on Cripple Creek[/ame]

Great video of Levon.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovPUFPkaE_A&tracker=False"]The Tragically Hip - Blow at High Dough[/ame]

Good Canadian Music

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGRNEJiD3PY&tracker=False"]^^Studio Version^^[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YyE7cBy7AE&tracker=False"]Gordon Lightfoot - Ribbon of Darkness[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAZUsCONjIQ&tracker=False"]Tragically Hip - New Orleans Is Sinking[/ame]

This&#65279; song is about the 'scuttling' of the USS New Orleans, not Katrina btw.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8__EwAT8VM&tracker=False"]The Ventures - Live Wipe Out[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1I0jy1H5qTo&tracker=False"]The Ventures - Walk, Don't Run[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQSPivbWwuY&tracker=False"]The Ventures with Max Weinberg - Hawaii Five O[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW86Vr9Engg&tracker=False"]Jay and Max Weinberg Drum Off Finals[/ame]

Max Weinberg (Bruce Springsteen) and his son Jay Weinberg perform a mind blowing duet at Guitar Center's Drum-Off 2009 finals


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]HAfFfqiYLp0[/youtube]


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## JBeukema

ââ ââ â  &#8594;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831; kaiaphas - the suicidegirls FREE MP3 Download &#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#8592;


----------



## JBeukema

'Violence, when it's sanctioned by the state, is acceptable to us.   Because, we regard individual acts of violence with repugnance...'



 Promise brought down to nihil
Due to broken trust
It enrages me to slaughter
Necrophile experiences
What it is to fuck the dead deity
I have seen your end
Your hope was broken
Because of the lies you fed
Promises represent your lust
Ensuing dreams of a sky so red
Deity I have seen your end
Your hope was broken
Because of the lies you fed​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Zander




----------



## AquaAthena

"I KNOW" by Fiona Apple


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## froggy




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdaKwt5cHEk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdaKwt5cHEk[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKX8v46Z11E"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKX8v46Z11E[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgkkdiPPNo8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgkkdiPPNo8[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raql_Hh_NmU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raql_Hh_NmU[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub3sf225FWg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub3sf225FWg[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vfAgWMxuLM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vfAgWMxuLM[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Intense

Grand funk railroad - Footstompin' Music


----------



## Intense

Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker


----------



## Intense

The Doors - Roadhouse Blues (Live Vancouver '70)


----------



## Intense

The Doors-Gloria


----------



## Intense

Whipping Post


----------



## Intense

"Dreams" - The Allman Brothers Band - FULL


----------



## Intense

Can't You See-Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## Intense

Marshall Tucker Band - "Take The Highway"


----------



## Care4all

lately, i usually clean house with CCR booming


----------



## Shadow




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=npeCyv6Zf2A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Ropey




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Ropey

Pretty early reggae...


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix

Amazing pipes ...


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

We couldnt realise how far 
They would go this time 
An unforeseen future is 
What we must deny 
It doesnt matter if its 
Coming the right way out 
When we are sinking to 
The bottom line 
My mind is slipping 
My mind is slipping away 
And Im left alone in shame 

Im coming 
Im coming alone 
Last man standing in 
The fields of scorn. 
So come on 

My mind is slipping 
My mind is slipping away 
And Im left alone in shame 

Im coming 
Im coming alone 
Im burning 
Until Im gone 

Last man standing in 
The fields of scorn 
Last man standing in 
The fields of scorn 
Last man standing in 
The fields I was born 
So come on​​


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_SpQOXldaA



No lyrics? I like it when you post the lyrics.


----------



## JBeukema

why so many would have to pay for just one man to stand his way
why so often no one denies primacy of one over others
is there not enough self-conciousness in everyone to make him real
haven't we all inside of us what makes a man worth being one

how i wish that i could take you by the hand
lead you through blurry views and
give you access to your own self

between a caesar and nothing there are planty of ways to be
life is full of differences and so should be society
hope is a fuel we get for free while fear demands security
so why are those two always used as if they were power tools

how i wish that i could take you by the hand
lead you through blurry views and
give you access to your own self

sleeping with eyes wide open while someone else is getting in charge
to lead the way in his own way

how i wish that i could take you by the hand
lead you through blurry views and
give you access to your own self

i wish that i could take you by the hand
lead you through blurry views and
give you access to your own self


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

Before we could walk we were dancing 
Life is short but not a day is lost 
The world goes round and round 
And we go on and on... 

Beijing to Amsterdam 
Berlin to Buenos Aires 
Sydney to L.A. 
Rio to Abidjan 
Stockholm to Athena 
Dublin to Guatemala 
London to Brasilia 
Madrid to Philadelphia 

Paris to San Francisco 
Detroit to Warszawa 
Moscow to Mexico 
Oslo to New Dehli 
Helsinki to New Orleans 
Vienna to Lisboa 
On earth, we're all 

Dancing with the hidden tribe 
Learning to move and fly 
Touching the sky with our hands 
Longing to love to understand 
Dancing with the hidden tribe 
Learning to move and fly 
Touching the sky with our hands 
Longing to love to understand 

New York to Tokio 
Melbourne to Budapest 
Prague to Jaipur 
Shangai to Montreal 
Vancouver to Singapore 
Sofia to Johanesburg 
Hong Kong to St. Petersburg 
On earth, we're all 

Dancing with the hidden tribe 
Learning to move and fly 
Touching the sky with our hands 
Longing to love to understand 
Dancing with the hidden tribe 
Learning to move and fly 
Touching the sky with our hands 
Longing to love to understand


----------



## Phoenix

Don't go, does it have to be this way?
Can't we have just one more chance?
Those who know they will not say

Must this be the final dance in our lives as time just moves on?
Yesterday's years are too quickly gone
All visions fade as world's fall apart
Decisions are made but there in this dark now, there in this dark now

Somewhere on this night a life is out there
And can someone tell me how?
Here on this night so far away bits of starlight fall where they may
I never wanted to go, I never wanted to stay, I never wanted to be afraid

But still childhood sees what childhood will
But nothing ever stays the same
I fear the night, I fear the dark
I need this light, that distant spark

I know that somewhere, someone's looking to deceive and
Somewhere young men die and children bleed and
Somewhere some have too much while others need and
Somewhere someone's looking to believe and

Somewhere, somewhere, somewhere, somewhere
And the night and the dark and the hopes and the dreams
As we all play our parts while ignoring the screams
So we lie to ourselves and we just carry on
Never stop, never turn, don't admit what is gone

Into this twisted story all these things so clear before me
Every path we've ever taken can't admit we were mistaken
In this night of my devising, never live and never dying
Each escape I've never taken, never dream and never waken

Somewhere, someone's looking to deceive and
Somewhere young men die and children bleed and
Somewhere some have too much while others need and
Somewhere someone's looking to believe and

Come one, come all
Welcome to the world's greatest entertainment since the fall of Rome
Life, death, victims, voyeurs
The best of society, the lowest of plebeians

And to keep it all in extremely interesting
Today's patrons could very easily be tomorrow's entertainment
All compliments of the ultimate showman fate
All that's missing is the coliseum

*Did you ever walk up to the edge of a cliff?
Stare into the abyss as your mind wonders if
You should take one more step further into that night
Well, your mind says you won't but your heart says you might

Would you fall through the dark, feel the wind in your hair?
Would you embrace the ground and end your life right there?
Or would God reach His hand and that moment you fly
Or if He chanced to blink and then that moment you die*

You die, you die, you die, you die
You die, you die, you die

Stare into the dark as the abyss keeps calling
Try to take a step but then the mind keeps stalling
Can a single question just go on forever?
As a single thought goes on, it's now or never

Stare into the dark as the abyss keeps calling
Try to take a step but then the mind keeps stalling
Can a single question just go on forever?
As a single thought goes on, it's now or never

Never really took much, never really had to
Only had a small crush, problem was that it grew
Never really took much, never really had to
Only had a small crush, problem was that it grew

*Be who you are, what you were, what they see
From eternity's view tell me which one is me
Can you be who you are, what you were, what they see?
From eternity's view tell me which one is me*

On this night keep me close, on this night breathe my air
On this night hold me tight, feel my heart beating there
On this night keep me close, on this night breathe my air
On this night hold me tight, feel my heart beating there

On this night keep me close, on this night breathe my air
On this night hold me tight, feel my heart beating there
On this night keep me close, on this night breathe my air
On this night hold me tight, feel my heart beating there

Did you ever walk up to the edge of a cliff?
Stare into the abyss as your mind wonders if
You should take one more step further into that night
Well, your mind says you won't but then this all is your life

Your life, your life
This all is your life, your life, your life
This all is your life, your life, your life
This all is your, is your life, is your life
Is your life, is your life


----------



## JBeukema

We chase misprinted lies 
We face the path of time 
And yet I fight  
And yet I fight 
This battle all alone 
No one to cry to 
No place to call home 

Oooh... Oooh...  
Oooh... Oooh...  

My gift of self is raped 
My privacy is raked 
And yet I find  
And yet I find 
Repeating in my head 
If I can't be my own 
I'd feel better dead 

Oooh... Oooh...  
Oooh... Oooh...
​


----------



## JBeukema

I don't wanna feel no more
It's easier to keep falling
Imitations are pale
Emptiness all tomorrows
Haunted by your ghost

Lay down, black gives way to blue
Lay down, I'll remember you
Fading out by design
Consciously avoiding changes
Curtains drawn now it's done
Silencing all tomorrows 
Forcing a goodbye

Lay down, black gives way to blue
Lay down, I'll remember you...
​


----------



## JBeukema

Tracin' the steps that I take
Feelin' mistakes that are fake
Makin' excuses like imaginary friends run away
To where I've already been
To where I already am
So tell me tell me it'll work out so I'll be wrong again
I look inside I'm surprised at what I see in my eyes
So tell me tell me was I there when I was taught how to lie?
I thought I'd chase paradise but I'll just settle for life
So tell me tell me did I die when I was taught how to lie?
Don't tell me what it'll be because it's all in degrees
And by degrees what I mean is you dont see what I see
So is this falling apart or are these pieces of me?
Is this a nightmare to be or am I building a dream?

When did this come to be?
When did things pick up speed?
Time gone by living in me
Time gone by living in me
Oh ohh
Don't know why (don't know why)
Don't know why (don't know why)
Don't know why I am here
All that I've forgotten is only stoppin to remind me
Only I (Only I)
Know that I (Know that I)
Only I can be my only
Odd sacrifice
I suffered twice and all that I did
Was beleive..

Its funny how life can be the circles dance around me
Drawing a reminder of what I've done and who I've become
Sleepin' my days without dreams, Wakin' a night without sleep
Missing the truth to lie the promises I heard I would keep
Im lost in my paradise, the walls have built in my life
So tell me tell me will I die if I forget how to lie?

When did this come to be?
When did things pick up speed?
Time gone by living in me
Time gone by living in me
Oh ohh
Don't know why (Don't know why)
Don't know why (Don't know why)
Don't know why I am here
All that Ive forgotton is only stoppin to remind me
Only I (Only I)
Know that I (Know that I)
Only I can be my only
Odd sacrifice
I suffered twice and all that I did
Was beleive..


----------



## Phoenix

Love that one, JB. Unfortunately, if I rep you anymore you'll never be the same.  

(Well, the board won't let me rep you any more.)


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

Faced the crowd
in a blind mirror
Skull smashed headfirst
Against this wall of inner need
I knew this fall
Would send it all down towards the lights
And they will question once more
From their unscathed towers

I'll answer:
Go on and force
Your one-bit truth until the end
I'll swallow every bullet
That rips through the hull
A sheltered life crawls forward, vomits
And folds around twin blades
I pull it back like last time
Yet it never cuts through all the way
I always have to take it hostage

Whenever I feel
I find no way to begin
It always bled from within
They fed the dreams so it could rip
I've grown content in this dream
I'll let those others take and give

Whenever I feel
There is no way to begin
I've grown content in this dream
I'll let those others take and give


And if I had:
Leaned forward and let their downpours mask
Preburned fields growing supports for a future set in past
Every reflection would lie and every breath would climb blind
Toward their shallow corpse of a self-lit sky
And just its weight would be enough
To send it all off the edge towards that same undecided mind
Towards that self-absorbed conscience that only screams
So predictably:

"Someone burn me an exit"

Stormed their black-rise tower looming past
Drove them all out into a corner
Of the memory gridmap
Airlocked and silenced, I kept holding back
Finally burned them all alive
Before cutting off my own blood supply
I knew they had it bypassed to a bloodthirsty human mass
That infested with a false promise of a chance
And held a freedom already dried up and past​​


----------



## JBeukema

Under the flood
 It always seems so bright
 Beneath the murky tides
 The cities glow untouched

 Under the flood
 Their faces, frozen blank
 No one to tell me why
 The waters always on the rise

 And I look back
 Where we started
 Had come so far
 To lose it all
 To the abyss
 And as I hang on
 I'm sure that soon I'll know
 Just what it is like

 Sinking slowly
 Into the depths
 The hands still clutch
 The swollen faith
 That brought them all down at once
 Oh, what an ending to a wasted life

 Under the flood
 We never got that far
 The sheets of rain blew past
 All our attempts to calm it down

 Under the flood
 They said the earth cleaned up
 All of the stains we brought
 And all the roots we tore out

 Under the flood
 I hope you're happy now
 I can't wait
 To stop breathing for your human mass
 When I'm dead
 I hope the planet wipes
 Every trace of my existence on this wretched ground

 But now it's cooling down

 And I look back
 Where we started
 Had come so far
 To lose it all
 To the abyss
 No escaping it now
 Time's up
 I'm finally free at last

 Sinking slowly
 Into the depths
 I'm so detached
 I've got no faith
 Just a fading blank thought
 Oh, what an ending to a wasted life


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

LET IT RAIN A DAY, A WEEK, A YEAR
LET IT RAIN A THOUSAND YEARS A DAY
THAT'S THE DIVINE ANSWER TO ALL THE SHED TEARS
THAT'S THE CYCLIC FLOOD WELL KNOWN BY THOSE WHO KNOW
ONE DROP FOR EVERY BROKEN DREAM
AND ONE FOR EVERY CONCEIVED PLAN
OUR SEEDS SOWN LARGER
OUR ROOTS WILL GO DEEPER
OUR TREES WILL GROW HIGHER AND NOW WE AWAIT THE RAIN
LET CRY THE SKIES TO CLEANSE THE SOULS
LET FALL THE SEAS TO WASH THE PAIN AWAY
THAT'S THE FINAL RUN TO THE NEW AGE
THAT'S THE FIRST STEP BEYOND THE THRESHHOLD OF THIS WORLD
ONE DROP FOR EVERY BROKEN DREAM
AND ONE FOR EVERY CONCEIVED PLAN
OUR SEEDS SOWN LARGER
OUR ROOTS WILL GO DEEPER
OUR TREES WILL GROW HIGHER AND NOW WE WAIT THE RAIN
HERE RINGS A WARNING
A DAY OF WRATH
FOR ALL THE DAYS OF WAR
A STORM OF FURY
TO CALM THE HUNGER LEFT
OUR SEEDS SOWN LARGER
OUR ROOTS WILL GO DEEPER
OUR TREES WILL GROW HIGHER AND NOW WE WAIT THE RAIN
OUR SEEDS - LARGER
OUR ROOTS - DEEPER
OUR TREES - HIGHER AND WE - STRONGER


----------



## JBeukema

This cant be so all over
And out of my time i've wasted
So much of my mind is racing
To the point of no return

Drown my sorrows flood my soul
By tomorrow i'll be cold
(wash it all away, wash it all away)
Now i'm hollow and alone
Take the shadow 
Almost gone
(wash it all away, wash it all away)

Life can be so much colder
I doubt i'm alive, I'm faceless
Lost inside replacements
Fill the void that
Roam the earth

Drown my sorrows flood my soul
By tomorrow i'll be cold
(wash it all away, so cold)
Now i'm hollow and alone
Take the shadow 
Almost gone

(raise the stakes what have we got to lose 
no choice in sight where's our right to choose
you cant catch a break so take what you can 
just ignore the blame you don't understand
cracked picture frames blood stains on the mattress
ashes to ashes - gas cans and matches
bourbon buries all the memories
anything to wash it all away)

Drown my sorrows flood my soul
By tomorrow i'll be cold
(wash it all away, wash it all away, wash it all away)
Now i'm hollow and alone
(both) raise your arrow way to run

(raise the stakes what have we got to lose 
no choice in sight where's our right to choose
you cant catch a break so take what you can 
just ignore the blame you don't understand
cracked picture frames blood stains on the mattress
ashes to ashes - gas cans and matches
bourbon buries all the memories
anything to wash it all away)

So all over
(wash it all away)


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

Locked Away In A Cage 
My Rage Has Got The Best Of Me 
Time Finds A Way Each Day 
Of Leaving Less Of Me Behind 
I Find This Fight Must Be Won
Inside The Mind 
So Uptight And Confined 
Often Blinded By The Light 
Taking It's Toll 
On My System 
Like Some Played Out Existence 
Time Ticks Away 
These Last Few Moments 
Is There Anything 
We've Left Unsaid? 
I'm On A Quest 
For Atonement 
I've Got To Find Piece Of Mind 
And A Place To Rest 
Biding My Time 
Until I'm Strong Enough 
To Fight Back 
Hope, 
I Hope Against Hope 
For Some Resistance 
Been Taking It Out On My System 
Rest-There's A Calm Before The Storm 
And The Western Front Is Quiet 
I've Got Rembrandt As My Right Hand 
And Solo As My Pilot 
Condemned Man 
Condemned 
Convicted Man 
Convicted 
Could Not Save My Life 
Cutting Strand By Strand 
Passing It Off 
Like Some Kind Of King 
You Don't Know Peace 
'til You've Had Suffering 
I've Suffered 
All Of Your So Called Resolve 
But You Haven't Tasted Pain 
Have You Ever Been Inside 
Of The New Masterpiece? 
Rest 
Have You Ever Been Inside? 
Rembrandt As My Right Hand 
And Solo As My Pilot 
Have You Ever Been Inside 
Of The New Masterpiece 
Condemned Man 
Condemned 
Convicted Man 
Convicted 
Could Not Save My Life 
Cutting Strand By Strand 
Strand By 
Strand By 
Strand By Strand 
Condemned


----------



## JBeukema

What the hell am I?
Thousand eyes, a fly
Lucky then I'd be
In one day deceased

Sickman, sickman, sickman

I can feel the wheel, but I can't steer
When my thoughts become my biggest fear

Ah, what's the difference, I'll die
In this sick world of mine

What the hell am I?
Leper from inside
Inside wall of peace
Dirty and diseased

Sickman, sickman, sickman, sickman

I can see the end is getting near
I won't rest until my head is clear

Ah, what's the difference, I'll die
In this sick world of mine

Can you see the end?
Choke on me my friend
Must to drown these thoughts
Purity over rot

(spoken in backround)
"Yeah, though I walk through the valley of rape and despair
With head high and eyes alert
I tread on a plane of many
We who are of good nature and intention,
But cannot touch on the dark
Recesses of memory
And pain learned, so come walk
With me, feel the pain,
And release it..."
What the hell am I?
Worn eroded pride
Saddened 10 miles wide
I'm gonna let it slide

Sickman, sickman, sickman, sickman

I can feel the wheel, but I can't steer
When my thoughts become my biggest fear
Ah, what's the difference, I'll die
In this sick world of mine
Ahh, etc., etc.
​


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

Know Me Broken By My Master
Teach Thee On Child Of Love Hereafter

Into The Flood Again
Same Old Trip It Was Back Then
So I Made A Big Mistake
Try To See It Once My Way

Drifting Body Its Sole Desertion
Flying Not Yet Quite The Notion

Am I Wrong?
Have I Run Too Far To Get Home?
Am I Gone?
And Left You Here Alone
If I Would Could You?


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

Don't ask me about the image, I didn't make it



I&#8217;ve kept it bottled up inside
This pain &#8230; unforgivng
The imperfection is much too shy
To dominate me, control me
I see it&#8217;s much too late

I bitch from head to toe about this sweet embrace
And how it faltered
The wickedness that followed as the &#8216;we&#8217; turned &#8216;I&#8217;
Finally overflowed

Taking the time to call out the tears
Waiting for it to fall, all the years
Pushing for me to leave it all behind
Forcing me to believe I&#8217;ll never find

Painting over your name in blood
To set the permanence free
Though I cut the scars to mask the scars you left behind
It still lingers

Taking the time to call out the tears
Waiting for it to fall, all the years
Pushing for me to leave it all behind
Forcing me to believe I&#8217;ll never find​​


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## strollingbones

none...i think i may be one of the few people alive who does not have an ipod..who does not play music in the car....i enjoy silence...or listening to the sounds of the house...


----------



## Phoenix

That's just wrong ... music is food for the soul.


----------



## JBeukema

There was nothing left to feel,
when I fell into the night.
I thought that I would never heal,
but that night I was reborn.

"I need a drink ...
as long as it's strong enough... ...
my name? ... I don't know ... my name."

"that's right. no card at all ...
yeah, great."

"hey! you know a place called "The Pi"? ...
no, I know. but I can't remember."

"let me in ... I've been here before ...
no, I didn't destroy your door.
yeah, right, I've started already."

"is that guy a regular? ...
yeah, I'm sure I've seen him before ...
who's he talking to?"

"so you remember the night when I was following that girl? ...
what happened that night? ...
no, I don't know any of the bands on this list ...
Sleepwalkers? never heard ... what are they?"

the sun is already up.
I will never believe how bright it can be at this hour.

there was nothing left to feel,
when I fell into the night.
I thought that I would never heal,
but that night I was reborn.

"I need a room ...
no, as long as there's a bed... ...
my name? ... Black ... my name is Black."


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

strollingbones said:


> none...i think i may be one of the few people alive who does not have an ipod..who does not play music in the car....i enjoy silence...or listening to the sounds of the house...


----------



## Phoenix

Tequila ... vodka ... rum ... whatever ...


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema

I feel content when I'm excluded from the world outside
No one can touch me, all my fears will turn to pure delight
I'm walking on the edge of darkness, licks my naked skin
I'm dreaming things you should not dream, and it's no sin

They won't stop until you tame your soul
Don't tame your soul
They won't stop until you tame your soul
Don't tame your soul
NEVER!

My brains on fire, and the smoke will drown my closing eyes
All I can see is people eating up their hateful lives
There is no life worth living when you can't explore your mind
And all the losing souls will stay behind remaining blind

They won't stop until you tame your soul
Don't tame your soul
They won't stop until you tame your soul
Don't tame your soul
NEVER!

Don't kill your dreams, you can't live without them
Follow the screams
Don't kill your dreams, you can't live without them
Follow the screams

I will return from this with more respect of who I am
I see the truth, and I want you to follow if you can
If you can
If you can
If you can

They won't stop until you tame your soul
Don't tame your soul
They won't stop until you tame your soul
Don't tame your soul
NEVER!

They won't stop until you tame your soul
Don't tame your soul
NEVER!


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## P F Tinmore

Short Dress Gal


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## spectrumc01

The weekend is over but what a weekend.


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones

Phoenix said:


> That's just wrong ... music is food for the soul.




so is silence


----------



## Phoenix

strollingbones said:


> so is silence



Perhaps silence allows for deeper contemplation. It's difficult to find silence, outside of a winter snow, when everything is muffled by several inches. That's perhaps the best silence.


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

Waking life 
Watching myself from a distance 
Grown from you 
Endless imperfection 
I stumble on my words 
Spilled out to you 

Scenes spill in 
Scenes spill out 
And still Im left 
With one I cant forget 

And its here Im left to remember you 

So what 
I didnt need you anyway 
If I pretend 
Thisll make it all okay 
So what I didnt need you anyway 
If I pretend 
Thisll make it all okay 

If only I could rise again 
After such a long, bitter sleep 
If only I could dream again 
After all that I have seen 

If I follow all the footsteps of 
The echoes of the past 
Will I ever know the truth 
Thats made me who I am? 

Whispered once 
The loudest scream of all 
The failing voice 
Forgot to speak 
When it mattered most of all 

So what 
I didnt need you anyway 
If I pretend 
Thisll make it all okay 
So what I didnt need you anyway 
If I pretend 
Thisll make it all okay


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

Cancelled compasion
This our ignorance
Smile everlasting
Much less eminenet
Stay time heals everything
One more day to regret
One more day to regret

In my eyes i see
Free deleverance
Not everlasting
Such is punishment
You take me higher
Than the lowest place yet

One more day to regret
(one more day)
One more day to regret
(one more day to regret)
One more day to regret
(one more day,one more day)
You take me higher (one more day to regret)
Than the lowest place
You take me higher
Than the lowest place
(both) you take me higher
Than the lowest place yet
(than the lowest place yet)

(than the lowest place yet)

Cancelled compasion
This our ignorance
Smile everlasting
Much less eminenet
Stay time heals everything
One more day to regret

One more day to regret
(one more day)
One more day to regret (one more day)
(one more day to regret)
One more day to regret
(one more day,one more day)
You take me higher (one more day to regret)
Than the lowest place
You take me higher (one more day)
Than the lowest place (one more day)
You take me higher (one more day to regret)
Than the lowest place yet (one more day to regret)
(one more day)
One more day to regret
(one more day to regret)
One more day to regret


----------



## JBeukema

I guess we've had our fun
but it seems our fun is over now
And that's all right
It's all right
Time for me to move along
And after all is said and done
I'll be all right
It's all right

Tell me something that's sure to break my heart
'cause everything's my fault
And I know
I deserve to be alone
'cause everything's my fault

Here we go again unsuccessful to make amends
And that's all right
It's all right
I've tried as hard as I can but I can't seem to understand
And that's all right
It's all right

Tell me something that's sure to break my heart
'cause everything's my fault
And I know
I deserve to be alone
'cause everything's my fault

I guess it's over now your honesty has all run out
And that's all right
It's all right
I just can't seem to see how the hell you can make believe
And that's all right
It's all right

Tell me something that's sure to break my heart
'cause everything's my fault
And I know
I deserve to be alone
'cause everything's my fault
And everything&#8217;s my fault
And everything&#8217;s my fault
And everything&#8217;s my fault
And everything&#8217;s my fault


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

I like the way you make me shiver
Silver smoke, my lips are quivering
I like the way you leave me cold

I like the way you shake the shutters
So pristine, my teeth are chattering
I like the way you leave me cold

I like the way you leave me cold

The sky's gone out
There's no reason
Hollow dark in this
Mausoleum
Underneath you I
Shiver like a stone

I like the way you trick the tremble
Porcelain and frozen heavenly
I like the way you leave me cold
And I'm petrified

I like the way you make me shiver
Silver smoke, my lips are quivering
I like the way you leave me cold

I like you shake the shutter
Tickled blue, my flesh turns to ice cream
I like the way you leave me cold


The sky's gone out
There's no reason
Hollow dark in this
Mausoleum
Underneath you
Chill me to the bone

I like the way you trick the tremble
Porcelain and frozen heavenly
I like the way you leave me cold
I like the way you leave me cold
I like the way you leave me cold

I like the way you leave me cold
I like the way you leave me cold
I like the way you leave me... cold


----------



## Phoenix

Well I can't stand to look at you now
This revelation's out of my hands
Still I can't bear the thought of you now
This complication's leaving me scared

Stay when you think you want me
Pray when you need advice
Hey keep your sickness off me
Trying to get through
Blame all your weakness on me
Shame that I'm so contrite
Hey keep your fingers off me
Why can't I get through?

You think you have the best of intentions
I cannot shake the taste of blood in my mouth

Chorus
(Hey) I keep on thinking that it's
(Hey) all done and all over now (whoa)
You keep on thinking you can save me, save me
(Hey) My ship is sinking but it's,
(Hey) all good and I can go down (whoa)
You got me thinking that the party's all over

Well I can't stand to be myself
This liberation's seemingly rare
And I can't stand the taste your mouth
This sublimation's out of my hands

You can stay 'cause you think you want me
Pray when you need advice
Hey keep your sickness off me
I'm tryin to get through
Shame you could take this from me
Bane on an empty mind
Hey keep your fingers off me
Why can't I get through?

Chorus
(Hey) I keep on thinking that it's
(Hey) all done and all over now (whoa)
You keep on thinking you can save me, save me
(Hey) My ship is sinking but it's
(Hey) all good and I can go down (whoa)
You got me thinking that the party's all over

(Guitar Solo)

Lay down
Just stay down
Lay down 'cause I'm trying to get through

Say what you want but you're not gonna win this time
Take what you want but just leave me alive
(x 2)

Chorus
(Hey) I keep on thinking that it's
(Hey) all done and all over now (whoa)
You keep on thinking you can save me, save me
(Hey) My ship is sinking but it's,
(Hey) all good and I can go down (whoa)
You got me thinking that the party's all over

Lay down
Just stay down
Lay down 'cause I'm trying to get through


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix

These guys are gonna be within an hour of me. Along with Theory of a Dead Man, Avenged Sevenfold, Stone Sour and a bunch of other good ones. It would be a great concert to go to.


----------



## Phoenix

You were my fire, so I burned... til' there was nothing left of me
I... I touched your face, I held you close... til' I could barely breathe
Why give me hope, then give me up... just to be the death of me
Save the rest of me...

Cuz I see you, but I can't feel you anymore - so go away
I need you, but I can't need you anymore - you hesitate

Now... now and then, you come around, like there's something left for me
We were one... we were everything
I'm still here... but I'll just keep the rest for me

Cuz I see you, but I can't feel you anymore - so go away
I need you, but I can't need you anymore - you hesitate

We never made it... you hesitated... I don't believe

That I see you, but I can't feel you anymore - so go away
I need you, but I can't need you anymore - you hesitate
Cuz I see you, but I can't feel you anymore - so go away
I need you, but I can't need you anymore - you hesitate - hesitate

You were my fire, so I burned... now there's nothing left of me...


----------



## Phoenix

I'm out. Have a good one, everybody.


----------



## The T




----------



## The T




----------



## The T




----------



## The T




----------



## The T




----------



## The T




----------



## The T




----------



## Intense

David Gilmour There Is No Way Out Of Here


----------



## The T




----------



## The T




----------



## froggy




----------



## The T




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## AquaAthena

This is a better recording....


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## JBeukema

Why do you talk when you should listen
Why do you rape when you should pay
Where do you stand when were assigned to good or bad
May your sins be forgiven half an hour before the devil knows youre dead
May all your sins be forgiven before the devil knows youre dead love
Why do you plunge when you should stand up
Why do you kill when you should praise
What do they say those insane voices in your head
May your soul arrive in heaven half an hour before the devil knows youre dead
May all your sins be forgiven before the devil knows youre dead love
May all your sins be forgiven before youre dead and gone
May all your sins be forgiven​


----------



## Shadow




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjZkZtwEABc"]Children of the Night - Richard Marx - [/ame]


----------



## Ropey

My son likes this. The tale is a sad one of what men will do when driven to kill each other. 

I don't like it nearly as much. That's youth I suppose.


----------



## Shadow




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Shadow




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Luissa




----------



## Ropey

AquaAthena said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLDMh8F8plI




Harry made&#65279; this his own @ 1:08.


----------



## Intense

Elvis Costello - Watching the Detectives (song & lyrics)


----------



## Intense

Elvis Costello - Watching the Detectives (song & lyrics)


----------



## Intense

Alison by Elvis Costello


----------



## Intense

The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Jos




----------



## namvet

in a few more days.......

​


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Intense

MUSTANG SALLY - CHRIS NORMAN


----------



## Intense

Alan Parsons Project - Days are Numbers (The Traveller) -updated


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema

i'm alone with me 
and now i see 
that darkness is all what you left in me 
all just empty words 
and the silence hurts 
seems that you don't know 
qhat you've done to me 

dead is all the love we had 
dead are all the words i said 
dead is all the yearning in my head 
real dead love is all i see 
nothing left inside of me 
tell me why this had to end so cruel 

it's a real sad love 
with a bitter ending 
a bitter ending 
it's a real sad love 
with a bitter ending 

nothing can live in dying worlds 
a funeal song of the falling rain 
is the only memory of silent pain 
nothing can live in dying worlds 

it's a real sad love...


----------



## Grace




----------



## JBeukema

So there it lies, the whole mistake.
It eats away on us, it feeds on my mistakes.

Your satisfied smile, tells me it's not all right.
Like a father you watch me confess to all my lies.

_[Chorus:]_
I did it again, I made a mistake.
You're right now. Aren't you satisfied?
So I did it again, I made a mistake.
You're right now. Are you satisfied?
Are you satisfied my love?
Are you satisfied?
Hey

So maybe you were right
Maybe I'm not worth the fight
You being right is not, oh it's not nice.

I wish we had the nerve
To be as we were
I wish I could find the root to all good

_[Chorus x2]_


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## Jos




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## SFC Ollie

Digitizing this one tonight:::


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d2b4XuAa80&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYQmzjdEI7E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eAxCVTMJ-I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_129ZFctDk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQiIMuOKIzY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJYREFafQ9s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzfwtX2kgOA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## JBeukema

The first day that I saw you
I thought you were so fine
I thought that you could be, that you could be the one
I took me week and weeks
To get the nerves to talk to you
I had such very high hopes
That you could bethe one

You think that you are hot stuff
Think that you're pretty cool
But in my deck of cards now
You play the fool!
And when I look back on it
On all the wasted time
I spent just thinkin about you
And wishin you were mine

I had the fever but the fever is gone
I don't want you anymore
Tryin to shake you but you're holdin on
I don't want you anymore
Thought you're right but you're Mr. Wrong
I don't want you anymore
Sad but true I'm over you!
I don't want you anymore

I had such ver high hopes
That you could be the butter for my toast
Well in my mind
You were red hot
But it turned into a long shot!
Because I guess in time
Well I just changed my mind
Becaue I guess inside
Well I just changed my mind!

Started off but didn't last long
I don't want you anymore
Tryin to shake you but you're holdin on
I don't want you anymore
Thought you're right but you're Mr. Wrong
I don't want you anymore
Sad but true I'm over you!
I don't want you anymore

I don't want you, don't want you anymore!
I don't want you, don't want you anymore!
I don't want you, don't want you anymore!
I don't want you, don't want you anymore!​


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## BasicGreatGuy




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Intense

Sunshine Superman- Donovan


----------



## Intense

DONOVAN- ATLANTIS


----------



## Intense

Don't mess around with jim lyrics


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Immanuel

Immie


----------



## Intense

Frankie Valli And The Four Seasons- Walk Like A Man


----------



## Intense

Dion - The Wanderer


----------



## Intense

Mack the Knife-Bobby Darin


----------



## Immanuel

Immie


----------



## JBeukema

*John McCutcheon  The Young Ones Don't Remember                                            *





He raised a knarled finger, "There's the place we used to meet
"Where old John L. would beller, bring each miner to his feet
"And the boys would dream about the day they'd each be underground
"And the greenbacks flowed like Paint's Creek through the town"

"I remember back in '29, times was hard back then
"It was fifty cents a ton, young boys would do the work of men
"And the faces in the lamplight shone on families all alone
"Waiting for the ones that never would come home"

CHORUS:
"But the young ones don't remember, how are they to know
"All the fights we fought to give them futures down below
"And they'll cheer for solidarity off in some foreign land
"But not a one will take the union stand"

"They called us everything back then from outlaws to 'damn reds!'
"And many was the time whole families murdered in their beds
"But the dead marched on before us as we turned the tyrants' tide
"And we raised our union's banner high with pride" 

CHORUS

"Then the times got bad again and they swallowed all the lies
"The flame dimmed to a flicker, you could see it in their eyes
"But those who can't learn from the past are cursed with it again
"And mock the ones who've suffered so in vain
"Now from my home where all we pensioners live across the tracks
"I watch the children walk the rails to gather coal in sacks
"To drive away the chill that haunts too many a miner's home
"Until they realize they're not alone" 

CHORUS​


----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## JBeukema

The sky was blonde like her
It was a day to take the child
Out back and shoot it.
I could have buried all my dead
Up in her cemetery head
She had dirty word witchcraft
I was in the deep end of her skin.
Then, it seemed like a one car car wreck
But I knew it was a horrid tragedy.
Ways to make the tiny satisfaction disappear.

Blow out the candles
On all my frankensteins.
At least my death wish will come true.
You taste like Valentine's and
We cry,
You're like a birthday.
I should have picked the photograph
It lasted longer than you.

Putting holes in happiness.
We'll paint the future black
If it needs any color.
My death sentence is a story
Who'll be digging when you finally let me die?
The romance of our assassination
If you're Bonnie, I'll be your Clyde.
But the grass is greener here and
I can see all of your snakes.
You wear your ruins well
Please run away with me to hell.

Blow out the candles
On all my frankensteins.
At least my death wish will come true.
You taste like Valentine's and
We cry,
You're like a birthday.
I should have picked the photograph
It lasted longer than you.


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## namvet

​


----------



## Intense

Traffic-Rainmaker


----------



## Intense

Hot Tuna - Jorma Kaukonen - Jack Casady - I See The Light


----------



## xsited1




----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## Vel




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Modbert




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Momanohedhunter

Forgive me. I am drinking and figured I would post up what I am listening to when I get blotto.




Miss the wife-


----------



## Shadow




----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## JBeukema

In the darkness of space, they suffer in temptation
Dementia creeping closer, but what difference does it make

Sometimes the best way up is down
And for some moments in life there are no words
The sky is filled with dead stars
There is no escape...There is no return
In a state of terror and confusion
With euphoria as an ambition...
Through the doors of perception
We will leave this place behind

Wide open space, so out of place
We were exiled and we were disgraced
Eye at the center, dawn of our race
Edge of the cosmos, heart of all space

The ancient deception, the so-called fall from grace
And Eden was just a place in outer space...
The shining ones, the keepers of the garden
The ancient ones, those who came from the sky

Wide open space, so out of place
We were exiled and we were disgraced
Eye at the center, dawn of our race
Edge of the cosmos, heart of all space


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Drunks tend to be manic.-


----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Momanohedhunter

Shadow said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTE4LTItshI



That there is going in my collection of drinking songs.


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxXCbRpaoFY[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

One for you dillo-


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Momanohedhunter

The wife sent me thees-


----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## bigrebnc1775




----------



## Intense

The Association - Windy (1967)


----------



## Intense

Petula Clark - Downtown with lyrics


----------



## Intense

Sunday will never be the same


----------



## Intense

The Cowsills The Rain the Park and Other Things


----------



## California Girl




----------



## Intense

Beach Boys - Good Vibrations


----------



## Intense

Simon & Garfunkel - America


----------



## Intense

Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline (Stereo!)


----------



## The T




----------



## JBeukema

This is the Good Ship Lifestyle
All my friends jumped ship
I elect me the captain
This is the lonliest voyage
I've ever been on
Up in the crow's nest -
Over there! I see land!
First mate? There is no First Mate...
This is the Good Ship Lifestyle
Sail away from the world
Sail away from the world
So steer a course
A course for nowhere
And drop the anchor
My little Empire
I'm going nowhere (This is the Good Ship Lifestyle)
I'm going nowhere (This is the Good Ship Lifestyle)
I'm going nowhere (This is the Good Ship Lifestyle)
I'm going nowhere (This is the Good Ship Lifestyle)
This is the Good Ship Lifestyle
I fly my very own flag
TV dinners for one
At the captain's table
Repel all boarders!
Draw the curtains tighter!
Where's the crew?  There is no crew...
This is the Good Ship Lifestyle
Sail away from the world
Sail away from the world
So steer a course
A course for nowhere
And drop the anchor
My little Empire
I'm going nowhere (This is the Good Ship Lifestyle)
I'm going nowhere (This is the Good Ship Lifestyle)
I'm going nowhere (This is the Good Ship Lifestyle)
I'm going nowhere (This is the Good Ship Lifestyle)
I'm going nowhere
So steer a course
A course for nowhere
And drop the anchor
My little Empire
I'm going nowhere (This is the Good Ship Lifestyle)
I'm going nowhere (This is the Good Ship Lifestyle)
I'm going nowhere (This is the Good Ship Lifestyle)
I'm going nowhere (This is the Good Ship Lifestyle)


----------



## The T




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A2QkgMvTtM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

I think I might've posted this before


Some time ago I checked my conscience 
And found it wasn't all that clean 
A trail of people I had hurt 
A sea of sins left unredeemed

Regret is a dull and rusted blade 
That covers me with scars that never fade
These wounds, like a catalog of flaws 
Serve to remind me of all the pain I've caused 

So I resolved to make amends 
To heal the damage I had done 
But I could never stop the torrent
Of those regrets still yet to come 

Regret is a dull and rusted blade 
That covers me with scars that never fade
These wounds, like a catalog of flaws 
Serve to remind me of all the pain I've caused

This bitter sadness overwhelms me 
And mires me down with velvet arms
It's time for me to face the music 
It's time to undo all this harm 

Regret is a dull and rusted blade 
That covers me with scars that never fade
These wounds, like a catalog of flaws 
Serve to remind me of all the pain I've caused


----------



## JBeukema

Yet another song for those nameless; are they memories or just half-forgotten dreams...?




	 	I am merely the product
Of the life that I've lived
An amalgam of sorrows
And the wisdom they give 
But the weight has grown heavy
And its dragging me down
It's so hard not to sink now
But I don't want to drown 

CHORUS
I'm damaged
But somehow I've managed
This far
But I don't know if I can find my way back home
I'm damaged
But somehow I've managed
For now
But I don't think I can face this on my own 

There is beauty in hardship
There are poems in grief
There are trials we must go through
Though they may shake our beliefs 

But I don't know how I got here
Lost in the cynical dusk
Set adrift in the worry
That I've no one to trust 

(CHORUS) 

If to suffer is holy
I'll take my share of the pain
I can swim through this sadness
If there's something to gain 

I can reach for the surface
And try to pull myself free
But the last thing I want is
To drag you down here with me 

(CHORUS)


----------



## Intense

The Association - Everything That Touches You


----------



## Intense

Hot Tuna - "The Water Song" (1972) HD


----------



## Intense

New Song For the Morning - Hot Tuna 2007 (HD)


----------



## Intense

New Song For the Morning - Hot Tuna 2007 (HD)


----------



## JBeukema

Another song for the nameless; was it a memory or just a half-forgotten dream?


Do you believe in the Signs of the Zodiac? 
Haven't you found that the systems for 
Planning always fail? 
Can you avoid what gave Daddy his heart attack? 
Have you tried everything, anything 
All to no avail? 
I know what you need. 
This will really work. 
In ancient times, if you were sick 
They make you bleed. 
Oh, honey I know it hurts. 
Look all around you and notice you're not alone. 
We want to give you the courage to 
Go a different way. 
Think of the love and attention we all have shown. 
What did we do when we heard, well, we 
All came right away. 
I know what you need. 
This will really work. 
In ancient times, if you were sick 
They make you bleed. 
Oh, honey I know it hurts. 
Do you believe in the Signs of the Zodiac? 
I know what you need. 
This will really work. 
In ancient times, if you were sick 
They make you bleed. 
Oh, honey I know it hurts. 
Do you believe in the Signs of the Zodiac?


----------



## JBeukema

I've felt the hate rise up in me
Kneel down and clear the stone of leaves
I wander out where you can't see
Inside my shell, I wait and bleed

I've felt the hate rise up in me
Kneel down and clear the stone of leaves
I wander out where you can't see
Inside my shell, I wait and bleed

Goodbye

I wipe it off on a tile, the light is brighter this time
Everything is 3D blasphemy
My eyes are red and gold, the hair is standing straight up
This is not the way I picture me

I can't control my shakes, how the hell did I get here?
Something about this, so very wrong
I have to laugh out loud, I wish I didn't like this
Is it a dream or a memory?

I've felt the hate rise up in me
Kneel down and clear the stone of leaves
I wander out where you can't see
Inside my shell, I wait and bleed

Get outta my head 'cause I don't need this
Why didn't I see this?
Well, I'm a victim Manchurian candidate
I have sinned by just makin' my mind up
And takin' your breath away

I've felt the hate rise up in me
Kneel down and clear the stone of leaves
I wander out where you can't see
Inside my shell, I wait and bleed

I've felt the hate rise up in me
Kneel down and clear the stone of leaves
I wander out where you can't see
Inside my shell, I wait and bleed

Goodbye

You haven't learned a thing
I haven't changed a thing
The flesh was in my bones
The pain was always free

You haven't learned a thing
I haven't changed a thing
The flesh was in my bones
The pain was always free

I've felt the hate rise up in me
Kneel down and clear the stone of leaves
I wander out where you can't see
Inside my shell I wait and bleed

I've felt the hate rise up in me
Kneel down and clear the stone of leaves
I wander out where you can't see
Inside my shell, I wait and bleed

And it waits for you


----------



## The T




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Immanuel

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Immie


----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Immanuel

Immie


----------



## Shadow




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJnqcQmPAMo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Oddball

Uh-oh...I feel my inner DeMroney coming on.....


----------



## Oddball

Far be it from we at the station that you made famous to rock the boat...Yet, here we are...Rocking the boat.


----------



## Oddball

DeMaroney here with you, hanging with guys who are just singers....


----------



## Oddball

Oh, yeah...DeMaroney here...Even our competitors admit we're a better station...With Uriah Heep...


----------



## Oddball

The New and Improved what song are you listening to now thread!...With DeMaroney...On the thread that you made famous....

Reminding you  that easy living is easy, until the showdown...


----------



## Oddball

Nope..You ain't seen....


----------



## Barb

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLJf9qJHR3E"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLJf9qJHR3E[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

I see the way that you're undressing me
The evil in your eyes
Had no idea that you'd ever be
Insane enough to take on me
A closet full of tools to hurt you
Even some that are meant to please you
You say &#8216;you know' but your innocence left
When you stared at me and bit your bottom pouty lip

You throw yourself on the floor for me
Waiting for me to ride
Even tie yourself up to the chains 
That the bitch before sucked, fucked, and used me
Climaxed at the thought of my skin wrapped against my skin
In repetition
Still then you have no idea what you've jumped in to

Inflict the worst of pleasures
To make it all feel better
Won't try to tame intentions
It ain't no use
Inflict the worst of pleasures
To make it all feel better
I've been abused and used
Don't you think I'll Damage You

Inflict the worst of pleasures
To make it all feel better
Won't try to tame intentions
It ain't no use
Inflict the worst of pleasures
To make it all feel better
I've been abused and used
Don't you think I'll Damage You


----------



## FuelRod




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

Saw you on the street
we had to meet
I thought I should greet you
In just one week I would delete you

People say the stupidest things
On their first date like
"What's your real name?"
They reveal their ignorance 
But you adore them 
So you just ignore them
Then came you raising the bar 
Oh, you, you won't be undone 
I looked into your eyes
And much to my surprise
I saw there was nothing in there
'Cause there's nothing 
between your ears but air!

There goes my future ex girlfriend
She's as sweet as a rose
Yes, she is
She has such beautiful lips
Now, if only they were closed 

I love how you adore me
Oh, but honey how you bore me
Your life's such a wreck
I've lost all respect
I don't mean to surprise you
It took me just one week to despise you!

And I don't care that you're a model
No, 'cause let me say it's clear to tell 
that your brain is shot to hell
And no one cares that you love Keanu
Oh, what's the difference anyway
Everybody knows that he's gay
Okay, I really don't know that
But let's face it
He's too hot to be straight!

There goes my future ex girlfriend
That girl's such a prize
Yes, she is
She'll be the Queen of the world
for a day or less in my eyes

Perhaps I'll wear a suit
When I give you the boot
Oh, I hate to seem so superficial
I just think I'll look more official! 

There goes my future ex girlfriend
She's as sweet as a rose
Yes, she is
She has such beautiful lips
Now, if only they were closed

There goes my future ex girlfriend
That girl's such a prize
Yes, she is
She'll be the Queen of the world
for a day or less in my eyes


----------



## jillian




----------



## jodylee

JB'S - MONAURAIL


----------



## Cal

[youtube]fuUhaDIxxSU[/youtube]​


----------



## Intense

Uncle Albert Admiral Halsey - PAUL McCARTNEY AND WINGS


----------



## Intense

Paul McCartney- Band on the Run


----------



## Intense

Jet Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## Sheldon




----------



## bigrebnc1775

Just allow your inner self to flow with the music.


----------



## The T




----------



## JBeukema

The withered thorns that caress my tainted flesh
The shattered halo that shattered all our dreams
Weve been condemned by the pages of false hope
Weve been caressed by each others lives in death
Blood stained sheets
Mask our grief
Will render out tryst incomplete
Trudging through the carcass of what used to be a living world
Ten-thousand lovers of Gods forgotten child
We take our mark while on bent and bloody knees
Not saved alone but together we are exile​


----------



## JBeukema

(With the perfect hair
And the perfect wife
And the perfect kids
And the perfect life
I will finally be somebody...)

(Let's play born-again
American, resistance is
the game!)

Two pigs wearing suits
Brought the news
That I'm wanted by the bank

They say the rent is due
Caesar's onto you
So you better remember your place

Then they outsourced my job
And gave a raise to my boss

Bailed out the banks
But billed me for the loss

They say we must submit
And be one with the Machine

Because the Kingdom of Fear
Needs compliance to succeed

So waterboard the kids for fun
it's all the rage

And play born-again American
Resistance is the game

SMASH THE CONTROL MACHINE
Work, buy, consume, die

SMASH THE CONTROL MACHINE
Happy little slaves for minimum wage

(The revolution will be monetized
And streamed live via renegade WiFi)

The clinic said I'm sick
Toxic..... and impure

But there isn't any cure
For the poor or uninsured

So we live our digital lives
On multiple screens

And we forget that
The blood of the workers
Grease the machines

In the Psalm of the Fiends
Love. ..... discriminates

While the fat cats feed the rats
Their daily dose of cake

So waterboard the kids for fun
it's all the rage

And play born-again American
Resistance is the game

SMASH THE CONTROL MACHINE
Work, buy, consume, die

SMASH THE CONTROL MACHINE
Happy little slaves for minimum wage

SMASH THE CONTROL MACHINE
Work, buy, consume, die

SMASH THE CONTROL MACHINE
Haters, betrayers, liars, and thieves

(America)

She sold her soul
For designer clothes

For the perfect lips
And the perfect nose

The winner in the end
Always owns the most

Reality tv told her so!

(Mammonites)

Money changer!
Greedy bankers!

This is the Peoples House!

My minister has a sinister plan
To save my soul with a
credit card scam

Exploitation is contagious
For the selfish & self-inflated

Start a war, use the poor, 
Watch our profits soar & soar

We've become a nation of wolves
Ruled by sheep

Owned by swine
Overfed & put to sleep

And while the media's elite
Decrees what to think

I am wide awake
On the edge
And on the brink

So when Atlas shrugs
And The Fountainhead bleeds
And when Walstreet Apostles
Preach a gospel of greed

I'll renounce the fame of
this gluttonous age
And be a Born-again American
Resistance is to blame!

SMASH THE CONTROL MACHINE
Work, buy, consume, die

SMASH THE CONTROL MACHINE
Haters, betrayers, liars, and theives

SMASH THE CONTROL MACHINE
A nation of wolves - ruled by sheep!

Exploitation is contagious
Exploitation is contagious
Exploitation is contagious
Exploitation............


----------



## Vel




----------



## Zoom-boing

This is succchhh a good song.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Love, love, love this song.  I think it's about suicide but maybe that's just my interpretation (no I didn't watch the vid, have only listened to the song).  Anyway  . . . . .


----------



## JBeukema

It was a moment of clarity,
we lost in the cold.
In the landslide we buried 
a part of my soul.

I'm leaving behind 
What was already there,
just a fictional time
I can no longer bare.

And when the days turn into years,
please promise me that what we were 
will always remain.

We are the fading touch of time,
a never ending rhyme,
to guide us home
if we should lose our way.

In just a moment, sincerity gave way to the cold.
in the season, it weathered
a part of my soul.

We're saying goodbye,
to what was never there;
Just a fictional time
that no longer cares.

And when the days turn into years,
please promise me that what we were 
will always remain.

We are the fading touch of time,
a never ending rhyme,
to guide us home
if we should lose our way.

And when the days turn into years,
please promise me that what we were 
will always remain.

We are the fading touch of time,
a never ending rhyme,
to guide us home
if we should lose our way.

And when the days turn into years,
please promise me that what we were 
will always remain.

We are the fading touch of time,
a never ending rhyme,
to guide us home
if we should lose our way.


----------



## JBeukema

You know it's true
 And though I tried to hide it
 It shows in you
 I know it's true
 And though you still deny it
 I see right through
 All you won't admit

 But what if you're the reason I can't fall
 Far enough to find
 The lies that I depend on exist
 Only in my mind

 I know like you
 Though we still deny it
 It shows in you
 You know it's true
 And though I tried to fight it
 I can't see through
 All I won't accept


----------



## Intense

The Who The Song is Over


----------



## Intense

"Vahevala" Loggins and Messina


----------



## Intense

Bread Guitar Man


----------



## Intense

Bob Seger- Turn the Page


----------



## Intense

Bob Seger- Night Moves


----------



## Intense

Boz Scaggs ~ What can I say


----------



## Intense

The Blackbyrds - Walking In Rhythm (1974)


----------



## Intense

Too late to turn back now - Cornelius Bros and Sister Rose


----------



## Intense

The Friends Of Distinction - Grazing In The Grass


----------



## Intense

IT'S A SHAME/SPINNERS


----------



## Intense

The Buckinghams - Kind of a Drag


----------



## Intense

THE GRASS ROOTS- " TEMPTATION EYES"


----------



## Intense

CLIFF RICHARD - Devil Woman (1976)


----------



## Intense

The Grass Roots- Wait A Million Years *Stereo*


----------



## Intense

The Buckinghams - Don't You Care


----------



## Intense

GARY PUCKETT AND THE UNION GAP ~~ "OVER YOU" 1968


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Shadow




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4I5T8hl2NI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9H_cI_WCnE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNzmrEgz_GI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdoIs1jZbCY


----------



## del




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9xChdBbku0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## del




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya2dSRcqLBE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7YPo-2YBDw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZqp6YlCM9I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgdIH_rwG1w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Luissa




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=WihIUxWlPog&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

This is perfect.


----------



## Luissa

For Phoenix, to lazy to go to the other thread. LOL


----------



## JBeukema

Check your diction
Search your memory
Create your history
Still not true
Write your novel
Pick and shovel
You will need them when I bury you

No forgiveness you're no martyr
Sell yourself
Make it true

Check your grammar
your bad nature
Exaggerations still not true
Ask your question and listen closely
Here's your answer
It's still fuck you

No forgiveness you're no martyr
Sell yourself
Make it true
There's no price tag on my conscience
here's your answer it's still
FUCK YOU

I met a man who was gone in a day
He grabbed my hands
Memories flashed away
I met a man who was once on my side
he wrote a book
and now everyone lies
NO

No forgiveness you're no martyr
Sell yourself
make it true
There's no price tag on my conscience
here's your answer it's still
FUCK YOU


----------



## JBeukema

The doctor released me
a case of underjoyed
No lack of nutrition
something I can't avoid
No mental condition
maybe I'm paranoid
or maybe
maybe
I'm just bored
I'm just damn bored
I'm just damn bored
I'm just damn bored
An old friend convinced me
that he was underjoyed
He never caused friction
his ego he destroyed
He made a decision
He jumped into the void
or maybe
maybe
he's just bored
he's just damn bored
he's just damn bored
he's just damn bored
Drown your fears in alcohol
everybody spills and falls
Choke on every dream you ever had
Drown yourself in alcohol
everybody slips and falls
Choke on every dream you ever had
Keep yourself in 6 degrees
no one ever comforts me
why should they bother
When I'm alone and I'm so damn bored
I am so bored
I am so bored
I am so
NO NO NO NOW
BORED
I am so bored
I am so bored
I'm so damned
that keeps me underjoyed


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0S9ck12Cd0


never heard my name called never anyone at all,
never in the right at the heart of every fault,
time to write me off,

demand the antidote to rescue this stranded soul,
castaway the last to know that the dream is gone,

everyday life takes its toll,
when are we going home,
becoming cold

how did we get here what are we alive for,
give me a reason to murder my idols

save your faith for the faithless we need it most,
need something to believe in but nothing comes close,
hindsight wont let me sleep at night amputate this foolish pride,
minds eye pickled in cyanide and i can laugh at myself

everyday life takes its toll,
when are we going home,
everyday life takes its toll,
when are we going home,

the deviants will deviate rewrite the rules alleviate,
a martyrs meant to mediate messiahs mend the word,

never heard my name called never anyone at all,
never in the right at the heart of every fault,
time to write me off

i feel no pulse
no vital signs,
a forced impulse,
among idol minds,
everyday life takes its toll,
when are we going home,
becoming cold,

how did we get here and what are we alive for,
give me a reason to murder my idols,

save your faith for the faithless we need it most,
need something to believe in but nothing comes close,
hindsight wont let me sleep at night amputate this foolish pride,
minds eye pickled in cyanide and i can laugh at myself,

how did we get here and what are we alive for,
give me a reason to murder my idols,
some heads have got to roll,

everyday life takes its toll,
when are we going home,
everyday life takes its toll,
when are we going home,

you made me what i am today,
the toll that my life's taken everyday,
don't think i'll ever make it home,
not going home,
i wont forget where i came from,
or what you made me,
some heads have got to roll


----------



## JBeukema

I am the spiders creepin
 Moonlight creature breathin
 I am the fist that's beatin
 I am the scum
 I am the demon freak...A
 Monster I created
 I am the scumbag, hated
 I am the scum

 I am the scumbag hated
 I am the scum
 I am your scumbag baby
 I am the scum

 I am hate [x13]
 Matches and gasoline
 Death to everything
 I am the scum
 I am the ultraviolent
 Midnight deadtime stalker
 I am the devil...get ya
 I am the scum

 I am the scumbag hated
 I am the scum
 I am your scumbag baby
 I am the scum

 I am the spiders creepin
 Moonlight creature breathin
 I am the fist that's beatin
 I am the scum
 I am the demon freak...A
 Monster I created
 I am the scumbag, hated
 I am the scum

 I am the scumbag hated
 I am the scum
 I am your scumbag baby
 I am the scum

 I am the scum


----------



## JBeukema

I'm not afraid of standing still
I'm just afraid of being bored
I'm not afraid of speaking my mind
I'm just afraid of being ignored

I'm not afraid of feeling
and I'm not afraid of trying
I'm just afraid of losing
And I am afraid of dying

Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I do
Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I...

I'm not afraid of being sick
I'm more afraid of being well
I'm not afraid
Put the gun in my hand
I'm just afraid it will hurt like (hurt like) hell

I'm not afraid of screaming
and I'm not afraid of crying
I'm just afraid of forgetting
And I am afraid of dying

Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I do
Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I...

Fear of
Fear of
Fear of
Fear of

I'm not afraid of looking ugly
I couldn't care what they say
I'm not afraid of happy endings
I'm just afraid my life won't work that way

I'm not afraid of forgiveness
I'll absolve you everything
I'm not afraid of lying...
But I am afraid of dying

Without you yes I do and I hope that you do too
Without you yes I do
Without you all I do is sit and think about you
Without you yes I...


----------



## mal

Can't believe there was ever Debate about them Bitin' Floyd...

And there was.



peace...


----------



## mal

@ Sunlight... It is.



peace...


----------



## mal

Really?... Almost 30?...



peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

Fuckin cows EVERYWHERE!...



peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## Phoenix

...I'm on the front line
don't worry I'll be fine
the story is just beginning
I say goodbye to my weakness
so long to the regrets
and now I know that I'm alive...


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## xsited1




----------



## jillian




----------



## Intense

Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker


----------



## Intense

When The Levee Breaks Led Zeppelin +Lyrics


----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## The T




----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Phoenix

Its another November evening
As you remember your way home
You mete out your aggressive tendencies
On whats left of your blackend soul.
You've come to this conclusion
As your dragged from another bloody fight
You've reached the edge where you decided
That you've lived out your whole life.

Another busted knuckle,
taken down by a kick to the balls
You've wasted time, wasted time
As life's shadow grows so tall

Its another busted knuckle
Its a fight you'll never win
And now you bow your head in shame
For a sin no one forgives

[Chorus]
Fight fight you'll never win
(this is our life)
Tonight ill start again
(this is our time)
Fight fight you'll never win
(this is our life)
How will I make amends
(this is our time)
This is our life
This is our time
This is my life
Dont waste my time.

Your wife cant understand you
And you've alienated your oldest friends
Breaking back and fingers to the bone
Buring candles at both ends
Tired of this petty life you lead
A series of dull events
A two-bit, half-assed effigy
Of someone else's dread

Another busted knuckle,
taken down by a kick to the balls
You've wasted time, wasted time
As life's shadow grows so tall

Its another busted knuckle
Its a fight you'll never win
And now you bow your head in shame
For a sin no one forgives


----------



## Phoenix

Its another November evening
As you remember your way home
You mete out your aggressive tendencies
On whats left of your blackend soul.
You've come to this conclusion
As your dragged from another bloody fight
You've reached the edge where you decided
That you've lived out your whole life.

Another busted knuckle,
taken down by a kick to the balls
You've wasted time, wasted time
As life's shadow grows so tall

Its another busted knuckle
Its a fight you'll never win
And now you bow your head in shame
For a sin no one forgives

[Chorus]
Fight fight you'll never win
(this is our life)
Tonight ill start again
(this is our time)
Fight fight you'll never win
(this is our life)
How will I make amends
(this is our time)
This is our life
This is our time
This is my life
Dont waste my time.

Your wife cant understand you
And you've alienated your oldest friends
Breaking back and fingers to the bone
Buring candles at both ends
Tired of this petty life you lead
A series of dull events
A two-bit, half-assed effigy
Of someone else's dread

Another busted knuckle,
taken down by a kick to the balls
You've wasted time, wasted time
As life's shadow grows so tall

Its another busted knuckle
Its a fight you'll never win
And now you bow your head in shame
For a sin no one forgives


----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Phoenix

When I, thought I knew you
Thinking, that you were true
I guess I, I couldn't trust
'Cause your bluff time is up
'Cause I've had enough
You were, there by my side
Always, down for the ride
But your, joy ride just came down in flames
'Cause your greed sold me out of shame, mmhmm

After all of the stealing and cheating
You probably think that I hold resentment for you
But, uh uh, oh no, you're wrong
'Cause if it wasn't for all that you tried to do
I wouldn't know just how capable I am to pull through
So I wanna say thank you

'Cause it makes me that much stronger
Makes me work a little bit harder
It makes me that much wiser
So thanks for making me a fighter
Made me learn a little bit faster
Made my skin a little bit thicker
Makes me that much smarter
So thanks for making me a fighter

Oh, ohh

Never, saw it coming
All of, your backstabbing
Just so, you could cash in
On a good thing before I realized your game
I heard, you're going around
Playing, the victim now
But don't, even begin
Feeling I'm the one to blame
'Cause you dug your own grave, uh huh

After all of the fights and the lies
Yes you wanted to harm me but that won't work anymore
Uh, no more, oh no, it's over
'Cause if it wasn't for all of your torture
I wouldn't know how to be this way now, and never back down
So I wanna say thank you

'Cause it makes me that much stronger
Makes me work a little bit harder
Makes me that much wiser
So thanks for making me a fighter
Made me learn a little bit faster
Made my skin a little bit thicker
It makes me that much smarter
So thanks for making me a fighter


----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## del




----------



## del




----------



## del




----------



## del




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## del




----------



## del




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## The Infidel

The T said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBJ0stMUi8A&feature=related


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

It's time for forgiveness 
It's time to repent 
Time for ascendance 
To live without revenge 
We'll never be together 
It's time to face the truth 

You tell me  
Who can make it 
last forever (forever) 
Destiny, couldn't seal our 
fates together (together) 
There's a time for anger 
'cause I still bleed from your last kiss 
The war is over 
And all I need from you is this 
Your forgiveness 

You were my religion 
I gave you my soul 
But it was the light 
You were my obsession 
I gave you all control 
I didn't know your heart was 
cold and made of stone 

You tell me  
Who can make it 
last forever (forever) 
Destiny, couldn't seal our 
faiths together (together) 
There's a time for anger 
'cause I still bleed from your last kiss 
The war is over 
And all I need from you is this 
The hardest thing for you to give  
Your forgiveness 

There's a time for anger 
'cause I still bleed from your last kiss 
The war is over 
And all I need from you is this 
The hardest thing for you to give  
Your forgiveness 
Your forgiveness 
Your forgiveness 
Your forgiveness


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## JBeukema

Love's the funeral of hearts
And an ode for cruelty
When angels cry blood
On flowers of evil in bloom

The funeral of hearts
And a plea for mercy
When love is a gun
Separating me from you

She was the sun
Shining upon
The tomb of your hopes and dreams so frail
He was the moon
Painting you
With it's glow so vulnerable and pale

Love's the funeral of hearts
And an ode for cruelty
When angels cry blood
On flowers of evil in bloom

The funeral of hearts
And a plea for mercy
When love is a gun
Separating me from you

She was the wind, carrying in
All the troubles and fears you've for years tried to forget
He was the fire, restless and wild
And you were like a moth to that flame

The heretic seal beyond divine
A prayer to a god who's deaf and blind
The last rites for souls on fire
Three little words and a question why

Love's the funeral of hearts
And an ode for cruelty
When angels cry blood
On flowers of evil in bloom

The funeral of hearts
And a plea for mercy
When love is a gun
Separating me from you


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## Phoenix

One of my faves, mal.


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

Just because... 



peace...


----------



## mal

Because there's something just a little more Sexy...



peace...


----------



## mal

I am the only person on Earth thinking about this show... 



peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## Intense

The Who - Overture From Tommy


----------



## Intense

The Who See Me Feel Me


----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Cmdr Sheppard




----------



## Meister




----------



## Immanuel

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Immie


----------



## JBeukema

I love this song!

last.fm needs to play it more on my station

National Dust

Find it someplace and listen to it


----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## The Infidel




----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## Immanuel

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Immie


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Immanuel

Immie


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Immanuel

Immie


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Immanuel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGzuvmut3Hs
> 
> Immie



To my brothers who have been there and seen it, and those who will go there and see it,


----------



## Immanuel

Immie


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Immanuel

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

I have been thinking about this song for the past couple of days.  I have been reading a book by Barnaby Conrad that used to belong to my dad.  I can remember as a kid sitting on the floor looking at the pictures of Joselito and Manolete and Arruza.  The title of the book is "_Gates of Fear_".  I also remember watching the Bullfights at my grandfather's house on Saturday night.  


Immie


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Immanuel

Immie


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Immanuel

Immie


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Coyote




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ir2eAEhtXvE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Momanohedhunter

How about some women singers ?


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMxfKuft8x4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Momanohedhunter

Coyote said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmdPQp6Jcdk


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaUCIcp7bHA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAf3gqdCrDs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Immanuel

Immie


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09LTT0xwdfw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09LTT0xwdfw[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub3sf225FWg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub3sf225FWg[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3as6D5-pens"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3as6D5-pens[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI_sv5uswoY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI_sv5uswoY[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvgLj8pawGI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvgLj8pawGI[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84kCqAJKZ1w"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84kCqAJKZ1w[/ame]


----------



## California Girl




----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7eRiAnZt24"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7eRiAnZt24[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2MgwAJrfXo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2MgwAJrfXo[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8X3ACToii0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8X3ACToii0[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypaH1Gj6VIs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypaH1Gj6VIs[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=663L-GWQdws"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=663L-GWQdws[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzF0hHb7xMc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzF0hHb7xMc[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysSxxIqKNN0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysSxxIqKNN0[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJGpsL_XYQI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJGpsL_XYQI[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Tonight's the night you waited for
People want more and more
Now you'll get what you all need
We'll go for it, we are better than Speed

We'll be there play our show,
Show you what's rock and roll
Tonight will be special gig
This party will give us all the kick

You' won't believe your eyes
When you watch your boy die
And someone in the crowd shouts:
Hey ho, let's go

My cannibal paradise, paradise, paradise, oh oh
My cannibal paradise, paradise, paradise, oho
My cannibal paradise uhohohuhoh,
My cannibal paradise, paradise uhoh

Surprise, surprise, now here's the clue
Right, what we want is you
We eat you alive tonight
Nothing ever felt so right

We love the smell of fresh meat
That's all we ever ever need
One sweet arm, a spicy chest
That's our wildest cannibal fest

You will run, you will hide
But you are caught inside

My cannibal paradise, paradise, paradise, oh oh
My cannibal paradise, paradise, paradise, oho
My cannibal paradise uhohohuhoh,
My cannibal paradise, paradise uhoh

McKitty's happy meal ohohohohoh

My cannibal paradise, paradise, paradise, oh oh
My cannibal paradise, paradise, paradise, oho
My cannibal paradise uhohohuhoh,
My cannibal paradise, paradise uhoh

My cannibal paradise, my paradise
(repeat)


----------



## JBeukema

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1]Help I'm drowning in darkness 
I only want more yeah I only want more 
Help I'm drowning in sorrow 
I only want more yeah I only want more 
So give me more 

So send me an angel 
and my life won't be so bright 
So send me an angel 
and my life won't be so good 

Help I'm drowning in darkness 
I only want more yeah I only want more 
Help I'm drowning in sorrow 
I only want more yeah I only want more 
So give me more 

So send me an angel 
and my life won't be so bright 
So send me an angel 
and my life won't be so good 

So send me an angel 
and my life won't be so bright 
So send me an angel 
and my life won't be so good 	[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Vel




----------



## del




----------



## del




----------



## AVG-JOE

This is one of my favorite songs - popped up on a play-list today while I was sweating in the garden.

Fuck me, life is good in the 21st century!


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg0BNTebcbY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Marshall Tucker Band - "Take The Highway"


----------



## del




----------



## Intense

The Alan Parsons Project- Games People Play


----------



## del




----------



## Intense

Miles Davis - Kind of Blue - 1959 - All Blues


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxYu0IU9gdg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5QwJDlImV0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8s9dmuAKvU&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=MLGxdCwVVULXe5sgJvkCatpiJzXCz6LRxq[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix

Ever see rednecks dance to this song? It's a riot!


----------



## JBeukema

adrenaline, my heart was pumping
now it's crucial, blood starts to burn
I took the bait, my hands are bleeding
now it's too late, when shall we learn...

my eyes are tired, can't get no sleep
it's been a while now, let's activate
they'll soon be here now, they're getting closer
if I could reach it, now it's too late

we built a flagship on a lie
we built our honor on a lie
we built our pride on a lie
we built this world on a lie
we built a flagship on a lie
we built our honor on a lie
we built this world on a lie
now we'll repair it on a lie
too late.....

my eyes are tired, can't get no sleep
it's been a while now, let's activate
they'll soon be here now, they're getting closer
if I could reach it, now it's too late

adrenaline, my heart was pumping
now it's crucial, blood starts to burn
I took the bait, my hands are bleeding
now it's too late, when shall we learn...

we built a flagship on a lie
we built our honor on a lie
we built our pride on a lie
we built this world on a lie
we built a flagship on a lie
we built our honor on a lie
we built this world on a lie
now we'll repair it on a lie
too late.....

I won't expect that you understand
but one day you have to make a choice
the shade of red will be unsaid
amber carvings in stone

we built a flagship on a lie
we built our honor on a lie
we built our pride on a lie
we built this world on a lie
we built a flagship on a lie
we built our honor on a lie
we built this world on a lie
now we'll repair it on a lie
too late.....


----------



## JBeukema

Prove and disprove
Efficiency of prayer
Supposed to be harmless
Can never get enough

I'm the three-head watchdog
This, my revelation
My only decease
A manifest of life

If I could reach through, catch you
Make you understand
If I'm not dead enough for life
Am I alive enough for death?

A gift from the unknown

Promises they gave us
Rejection of faith
An eye for this purpose

Emotional images
Drawn with a single line
Our methods are unsound
A life I cannot offer
I cannot offer


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

Sometimes I feel
It's hard to go on
Even to get out of bed
Search through my head
Focus my eyes
Can't take another step

I don't feel right but say I am fine
If you should happen to ask
I don't know why my chest feels tight
Breath coming in ragged gasps

I've got to run
I don't know where
Away from this troubled place
Can't take anymore
The simplest thing
Has me breaking into a sweat

I don't like these shaking fits
My body's about to drop
I cry and scream and then complain
To make some sense of it all

I fall to the floor crawl I seek I implore

I've traveled far
But the silent ones
Have caught up and come to call
Their quiet screams
And patience unbound
Demand I bare it all
(you know)


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

I would have tried
I Never knew how much it mattered to you
I'm losing sight of the things that I'd set out to do

Looking at the sky
Never knew that I could fly
Afraid to start again

Push, pushing myself down
Into this hole that comforts me to stay
And I try
To stay awake
Because every night it always feels too late

Never tried to
Never knew you
Never knew just how to fly
Always failed you
Never came through
Never saw the other side     

Looking at the sky
Never knew that I could fly
Afraid to start again
And I don't know why
I was so afraid to fly
Why would happen if I tried
I'd have to start again

You're faster
Slow down
I can't catch up
I'm losing ground

Looking at the sky
Never knew that I could fly
Afraid to start again
And I don't know why
You are so afraid to fly
What would happen if we tried
We'd have to start again


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

The pain, so unexpected and undeserved had for some reason cleared away the cobwebs. I realized I didn't hate the cabinet door, I hated my life - my house, my family, my backyard. Nothing would ever change; nothing new could ever be expected. It had to end, and it did. Now in the dark world where I dwell, ugly things, and surprising things, and sometimes little wondrous things, spill out in me constantly, and I can count on nothing.

Melodies inside of my brain, like a drone
I've been 3 days awake on a shitload of coke, man
She's lookin' at me with an evil smile
I know that gleam in her eye,
And damn she flaunts it with style, yeah

The city loves you
Coursing; rising
With a light from within, that races straight to your brain, yeah

The city loves you
Coursing; rising
As we're here in the now, and pushing forward to mayhem

Screaming harder, faster, better, louder
Screaming harder, faster, better, louder
(Screa-ming) Harder, faster, better, louder
Screaming harder, faster, better, louder
(Screa-ming) Harder, faster, better, louder
Screaming harder, faster, better, louder
(Screa-ming) Harder, faster, better, louder
Screaming harder, faster, better, louder
(Screa-ming)

Because we feel there's so much more to see
But not much left to believe
So we all find our way in life
To chemicals and circuitry

Because we feel there's so much more to see
But not much left to believe
So we all find our way in life
Through chemicals and circuitry (Through chemicals and circuitry)
(Through chemicals and circuitry)
Through chemicals and circuitry
(Through chemicals and circuitry)
Through chemicals and circuitry

You been up here inside of my brain, in a daze
I've spent 4 days awake, and I can't feel my face, man
She's all over me with an evil smile
I know that gleam in her eye,
And damn she flaunts it with style, yeah

The city loves you
Coursing; rising
With a light from within, that races straight to your brain, yeah

The city loves you
Coursing; rising
As we're here in the now, and pushing forward to mayhem

Screaming harder, faster, better, louder
Screaming harder, faster, better, louder
(Screa-ming) Harder, faster, better, louder
Screaming harder, faster, better, louder
(Screa-ming) Harder, faster, better, louder
Screaming harder, faster, better, louder
(Screa-ming) Harder, faster, better, louder
Screaming harder, faster, better, louder
(Screa-ming)

Because we feel there's so much more to see
But not much left to believe
So we all find our way in life
To chemicals and circuitry

Because we feel there's so much more to see
But not much left to believe
So we all find our way in life
Through chemicals and circuitry (Through chemicals and circuitry)
(Through chemicals and circuitry)
Through chemicals and circuitry
(Through chemicals and circuitry)
Through chemicals and circuitry

The city loves you
Coursing; rising
With a light from within, that races straight to your brain, yeah

The city loves you
Coursing; rising
As we're here in the now, and pushing forward to mayhem

Harder, faster, better, louder
Screaming harder, faster, better, louder
Screaming harder, faster, better, louder
Screaming harder, faster, better, louder (Through chemicals and circuitry)

Through chemicals and circuitry
(Through chemicals and circuitry)
Through chemicals and circuitry
(Through chemicals and circuitry)
Through chemicals and circuitry (Through chemicals and circuitry)
(Through chemicals and circuitry)
(Through chemicals and circuitry)
(Through chemicals and circuitry)
(Through chemicals and circuitry)


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

My friends feel it's their appointed duty 
They keep trying to tell me all you want to do is use me 
But my answer yeah to all that use me stuff 
Is I wanna spread the news that if it feels this good getting used 
Oh you just keep on using me until you use me up 
Until you use me up 

My brother sit me right down and he talked to me 
He told me that I ought not to let you just walk on me 
And I'm sure he meant well yeah but when our talk was through 
I said brother if you only knew you'd wish that you were in my shoes 
You just keep on using me until you use me up 
Until you use me up 

Oh sometimes yeah it's true you really do abuse me 
You get in a crowd of high class people and then you act real rude to me 
But oh baby baby baby baby when you love me I can't get enough 
I and I wanna spread the news that if it feels this good getting used 
Oh you just keep on using me until you use me up 
Until you use me up 

Talking about you using me but it all depends on what you do 
It ain't too bad the way you're using me 
Cause I sure am using you to do the things you do 
Ah ha to do the things you do


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

It's buried deep within the past , i hope it doesn't last
It's something i already chased, i already chased
I try to give it all away, but it's never gonna fade
It's something i don't wanna face, i don't wanna face
I know you feel it's all the same, but I promise that i'll change
It's something i already chased, i already chased
You know i'm trying to believe that you're never gonna leave
It's something i don't wanna face, i don't wanna face
There's nothing left! The fear is gone
Oh, my heartstrings come undone
I will wait for you, pray for you
Before i make my final run
I will stay with you, decay with you
I know i'm not the perfect one, the pain has just begun
It's something i already chased, i already chased
You bring me to a better path, it's everything i asked
It's something i don't wanna face, i don't wanna face
There's nothing left! The fear is gone
There's nothing left! The fear is gone
Oh, my heartstrings come undone
I will wait for you, pray for you
Before i make my final run
I will stay with you, decay with you


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

Ah, don't let me grow bitter I pray
Give me strength to carry on my way
I'm leanin' on you like a wooden cane

Well, I'm walkin' through, I'm walkin' through
The valley of pain

I'm believin' there's a reason for this trial
This too shall pass in a little while
Oh, Lord have mercy if I complain

Well I'm walkin' through, I'm walkin' through
The valley of pain
Yes, I'm walkin' through, I'm walkin' through
The valley of pain

Paint me in a river of my tears
Whisper hope and truth, courage in my ears

Well, when I'm hurtin' I have a dangerous tongue
And I lose it and use it like a gun
Oh, wont you stop me if you see me takin' aim?

Well, I'm walkin through, I'm walkin' through
The valley of pain
If I'm walkin' through, I'm walkin 'through
The valley of pain
Yes, I'm walkin through, I'm walkin through
The valley of pain

Paint me in a river of my tears
Whisper hope and truth and courage in my ears
Remind me when I reach the other side
I'll be thankful for every tear that I cry

Ah, don't let me grow bitter I pray
Give me strength to carry on my way
Ah, don't let the darkness drive me insane

Well, I'm walkin through, I'm walkin through
The valley of pain
If I'm walkin through, I'm walkin through
The valley of pain
Yes, I'm walkin through, I'm walkin through
The valley of pain


----------



## Phoenix

Wake up to a Sunny Day
Not a cloud up in the sky
And then it starts to rain
My defenses hit the ground
And they shatter all around
So open and exposed
But I found strength in the struggle
Face to face with my troubles

When you're broken
In a Million little pieces
And your tryin'
But you can't hold on any more
Every tear falls down for a reason
Don't you stop believin' in your self
When you're broken

Little girl don't be so blue
I know what you're going through
Don't let it beat you up
Hittin' walls and gettin' scars
Only makes you who you are
Only makes you who you are
No matter how much your heart is aching
There is beauty in the breaking
Yeah

When you're broken
In a Million little pieces
And your tryin'
But you can't hold on any more
Every tear falls down for a reason
Don't you stop believin' in your self
When you're broken

Better days are gonna find you once again
Every piece will find it's place
When you're broken
When you're broken

When you're broken
In a Million little pieces
And your tryin'
But you can't hold on any more
Every tear falls down for a reason
Don't you stop believin' in your self
When you're broken
Oh When you're broken
When you're broken
When you're broken


----------



## JBeukema

Bastard proclamations of a dying nation
Social deconstruction through deceit and deception
Hit us with your pointing stick
Golden arches crucifix
We will never be like you

Subliminal derangment of the human senses
Corporate illusions of holy intervention
Vulture culture history
Television ministry
We will never be like you

Let me be your neon god
We've got brand new illusions for your plastic souls
Were all wired up and ready to go
Because gravity means nothing now
A man made messiah of concrete and steel
Instant salvation through your t.v.screen
Let me be your god....

Subdue your maker - Subdue your maker
I am the giver and I am the taker
Subdue your maker - Subdue your maker
All succomb to me...

Let me be your neon god
We've got brand new illusions for your plastic souls
Were all wired up and ready to go
Because gravity means nothing now
A man made messiah of concrete and steel
Instant salvation through your t.v.screen
Let me be your god....


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## AVG-JOE

Phoenix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fAPEUWowEc





			
				The Mean Old USMB Software said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Phoenix again.



Bummer!




The song is "For What It's Worth" by Buffalo Springfield.  The video is... interesting.


----------



## Douger

Actually I'm singing and recording it because we are doing a gig tonight. Close. No cigar.
To be this good is deficil for a mortal. I do well..........so I'm told. More lies.


----------



## Phoenix

AVG-JOE said:


> The song is "For What It's Worth" by Buffalo Springfield.  The video is... interesting.



I remember that movie and the video/intro.


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix

Here's to you,  Chris.


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUT5rEU6pqM]Hips Don't Lie[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Make the sadness go away
Come back another day
For years I've tried to teach
But their eyes are empty
Empty too I have become
For them I must die
A sad and troubled race
An ungrateful troubled place

(Chorus)
I see the sadness in their eyes
Melancholy in their cries
Devoid of all the passion
The human spirit cannot die
Look at the pain around me
This is what I cry for
Look at the pain around me
This is what I'll die for

Make the sadness go away
Come back another day
The things I've said and done
Don't matter to anyone
But still, you push me to see
Something, I can never be
Why am I their shattered king?
I don't mean anything

(Chorus)

(Solo)

(2xChorus)


----------



## JBeukema

There are things you should know
 And the distance between us seems to grow
 But you're holding on strong
 And, oh, how hard it is to let go, oh, so hard to let go

 I'm waiting for your call and I'm ready to take your
 Six six six in my heart
 And I'm longing for your touch and I welcome your sweet
 Six six six in my heart (oh, my heart)

 I'm losing my faith in you
 But you don't want it to be true
 But there's nothing you can do
 There is no thing you can do - yes, I've lost my faith in you

 Waiting for your call
 And I'm ready to take your six six six in my heart
 And I'm longing for your touch and I welcome your sweet
 Six six six in my heart
 Right here in this heart

 Oh,
 Right here in this heart
 I'm lonely

 And I know it's too late
 Oh, my god you're so lonely

 I'm waiting for your call and I'm ready to take your
 Six six six in my heart
 And I'm longing for your touch and I welcome your sweet
 Six six six in my heart
 I'm ready for the fall and I'm ready to take your
 Six six six in my heart
 Longing for your touch and I welcome your sweet
 Six six six in my heart
 Right here in this heart
 Right straight through my heart
 Oh, right here in my heart


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## The Infidel




----------



## 3DG4life

[youtube]CPEBN2dVNUY[/youtube]


----------



## The Infidel




----------



## 3DG4life

[youtube]fuUhaDIxxSU[/youtube]​


----------



## paperview




----------



## geauxtohell




----------



## JBeukema

I've got my red dress on
And my high heels too
A pleasure that's forbidden
I save it just for you

No mercy, no pleasure, no sin
I stand guilty, loving you again
No mercy, no pleasure, no sin
Lights go out, here I go again

And how further you talk
I'll put a spell on you
How can this be wrong
When it feels so good

No mercy, no pleasure, no sin
I stand guilty, loving you again
No mercy, no pleasure, no sin
Lights go out, here I go again

No mercy, no pleasure, no sin
I stand guilty, loving you again
No mercy, no pleasure, no sin
Lights go out, here I go again

I'll be your perfect lover
I'll be your guilty pleasure
Your dirty little secret
And you never, never [unverified]

No mercy, no pleasure, no sin
I stand guilty, loving you again
No mercy, no pleasure, no sin
Lights go out, here I go again

You said you wanna set my soul free
But I'm just an object of your fantasy
You broke the promises you made to me
And I've learned the hard way
There's no guarantees

No mercy, no pleasure, no sin
I stand guilty, loving you again
No mercy, no pleasure, no sin
I stand guilty, loving you again

No mercy, no pleasure, no sin
I stand guilty, loving you again
No mercy, no pleasure, no sin
Lights go out, here I go again


----------



## froggy




----------



## Binky




----------



## Binky




----------



## Binky

I just wanna make love to you.....


----------



## Binky

You don't know how hard it burns for a love that never dies....


----------



## Binky

Let's get lost in each others arms......


----------



## Binky

I sure love this tune.  The sound.  The beats.  I close my eyes and let it float across my mind.  Awesome...........


----------



## Binky

Another tune that spins thru my mind.  The beats.  The sounds.  Caress my mind in a swirling fashion.


----------



## Binky

Such a beautiful tune.  I can't get enough of it.  I keep finding my way back to it.  It beckons out to me, callling me with its beauty.


----------



## Binky

I love this tune.  It is sooo fabulous.


----------



## Binky

I absolutely love this tune.  It has got to be my favorite of any and all I've ever listened to.  Magnificient.  For me, it doesn't get any better than this. 





And here is another version..............Totally different.....


----------



## Binky

The world is full of great tunes.  And this is one of them....


----------



## Binky

I go crazy............


----------



## Binky




----------



## Binky




----------



## AVG-JOE

Low-
-ri-​-der​


----------



## AVG-JOE

3DG4life said:


> [youtube]fuUhaDIxxSU[/youtube]​



Interesting sound, Bro'.  

Welcome to the board.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Binky said:


> Another tune that spins thru my mind.  The beats.  The sounds.  Caress my mind in a swirling fashion.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tWJtRy_zHk



Interesting.....   style, Binky.


----------



## AVG-JOE




----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## Rogo

"Pena" by Captain Beefheart from his brilliant album, _Trout Mask Replica _(1969). 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIKZNDJQe44"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIKZNDJQe44[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Vel




----------



## Vel




----------



## Vel




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

nucleotides the sequence breaks 
amind acid primes, a terror so great 
dead cells, tagged stream 
convicted bodies with a suicide gene 

rage born of scorn 
mother to daughter - and father to son 

crossfire, blood runs 
our fate is sealing 
in the striving of the judged ones 

with the fourth division 
spreading violent ground 
now both cain and abel 
while the lambs are drowned 
with seven seals 
and eleven sons 
we're bearing the burden 
we're the dying - we're the judged ones 

lethal vex, the code is breaking 
fight for survival in this virulent siege 
dead cells, tagged stream 
convicted bodies with a suicide gene 

rage born of scorn 
mother to daughter - and father to son 

crossfire, blood runs 
our fate is sealing 
in the striving of jugded ones​


----------



## JBeukema

It's like the null on my strengths
It's like the null on my pride
It's like the sign of trig to save my mind
Switch off these toxins that haven't been raged
Or shake the blood off my hands
And leave this thought again

Strike my world and my pride
It'S like such sudden decline
And I'm searching through every day and night
These things they always try to tread on my dreams
My ship is near a quit
It's heading straight for the flat line

You can't change me
And I will never give into your will
So, you don't phase me
Not giving up for a shortwire
[2x]

Don't tell me what it's about
'Cause I've been hearing amount
Just like a choke call wrapped around my mind
And all these toxins that haven't been raged
Or shake the blood off my hands
And leave this thought again

Then strike my world and my pride
With like such sudden decline
And searching through every day and night
These things they always try to tread on my dreams
My ship is near a quit
It's heading straight for the flat line (heading straight for the flat line) [2x]

You can't change me
And I will never give into your will
So, you don't phase me
Not giving up for a shortwire
[2x]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

this condition, the violatile instincts
this curse, a burden we bare
for all the moments we love
and all the battles we wage
the atavistic traits,
our frail condemned psyche

convicts of virtue and convicts of vice
convicts of death and the convicts of life
convicts of darkness and convicts of light
convicts of peace and the convicts of strife

above the logic we see
above the matters we are
the remnants
the ghosts in the machine

above the logic we are
above the matters we'll be
the remnants
the ghosts in the machine

this attrition, the verdict we're given
this curse, the affliction we need
for all the moments we love
and all the battles we wage
the atavistic traits,
our frail condemned psyche​​


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Ropey




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

How many times have I sat here, 
Waiting with my pen, 
Trying to continue? 
And the words that won&#8217;t come out 
Find their way into my head 
As the visions I see 
When I close my eyes to dream 

I can&#8217;t fly 
And I can&#8217;t begin 
Cuz I can&#8217;t be more than what I am 

How can I rise 
From this life that I&#8217;m in, 
If I can&#8217;t be more than what I am? 

How many hours have I lay here, 
Trying to forget a world that still continues? 
And each moment that&#8217;s slipped 
From my life into a dream 
Takes me further away 
From the me that I have seen 

I can&#8217;t fly 
And I can&#8217;t begin 
Cuz I can&#8217;t be more than what I am 

How can I rise 
From this life that I&#8217;m in, 
If I can&#8217;t be more than what I am? 

Give me truth and life with meaning 
Give me true words that I believe, that I believe 

(Singing, singing, wordless music, empty lullabies 
Singing, singing, wordless music, empty lullabies) 

I can&#8217;t fly 
And I can&#8217;t begin 
Cuz I can&#8217;t be more than what I am 

How can I rise 
From this life that I&#8217;m in, 
If I can&#8217;t be more than what I am?


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Intense

Thunderclap Newman Something In The Air (vintage pop)


----------



## Intense

Wild Mountain Honey


----------



## Intense

The Troggs - Love Is All Around


----------



## Intense

&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835; TEE SET MA BELLE AMIE 1969 (VIDEO EDITING BY DIHL BENNINK)


----------



## Intense

Hitchin` A Ride - Vanity Fare


----------



## Intense

Sting & David Sanborn - Ain't No Sunshine When She's Gone


----------



## Intense

She's Not There - Santana


----------



## Intense

SANTANA - Treat (1970)


----------



## Intense

Carlos Santana ~ Bella ~


----------



## Intense

Gato Barbieri Straight Into the Sunrise


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## JWBooth




----------



## JWBooth




----------



## Ropey

JWBooth said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOmKy6ANmyM&playnext=1&list=PL74237AC6E9D41A95


----------



## tinydancer

I can't put up videos but if I put up something today,,,,,,

I shaved my legs for this????????????


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PAoIuoce20&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Alice Live in HD (1080p 1920 x 1080)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDPR5EoYqOs]YouTube - Christina Aguilera - I&#39;m a Good Girl (Burlesque)[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

SFC Ollie said:


> YouTube - Christina Aguilera - I'm a Good Girl (Burlesque)



Someone said it was your birthday.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmAXeo-eN2A]YouTube - Christina Aguilera Happy Birthday and Beautiful[/ame]

Happy Birthday.

Immie


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrivjzw0RlI]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins 1979 video[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RfPTAbYtak]YouTube - Alice n Chains - Man in the box[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM]YouTube - AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ_kez7WVUU]YouTube - Deep Purple - Perfect Strangers[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ehc6GJ3R7M]YouTube - Join Together - THE WHO[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass A Taste of Honey Video 1966 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_KDPUTyDyQ]YouTube - Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass A Taste of Honey Video 1966[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Chuck Mangione - Feels So Good

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7dg8vRDM68]YouTube - Chuck Mangione - Feels So Good[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Spyro Gyra - Catching the Sun 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfYMeS84YLo&feature=related]YouTube - Spyro Gyra - Catching the Sun[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWC92Kyo2oI]YouTube - Grendel - Pax Psychosis[/ame]

Unity constructing isolation
Conformity constructing tyranny
Bureaucracy and administration
A new cold wave of anxiety

Head high
March forth
Don't ask
Don't talk
Kneel down
Conform
Decay
Forlorn


Pax Psychosis is just a matter of time
With a cold steel logo pointing to the sky
Free burgers for you, once you've paid the price
Just take in those rules and never ever think twice

A new formed order - So you can sleep tight
Controlling forces - A covert genocide
Populist thinking - So you can rest your mind
Just like we've seen before - yet we ignore the eagle's cries

Head high
March forth
Don't ask
Don't talk
Kneel down
Conform
Decay
Forlorn

Pax Psychosis is just a matter of time
With a cold steel logo pointing to the sky
Free burgers for you, once you've paid the price
Just take in those rules and never ever think twice

Exchange your culture for a Disney smile
Constrict your view for a cheaper petrol mile
Exhume the shame we burden and turn upon the rest
Is this what you want? Is this what you request?

Head high
March forth
Don't ask
Don't talk
Kneel down
Conform
Decay
Forlorn

Pax Psychosis is just a matter of time
With a cold steel logo pointing to the sky
Free burgers for you, once you've paid the price
Just take in those rules and never ever think twice


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h57BNMhObg0&feature=related]YouTube - Grendel - Pax Psychosis (Tactical Sekt remix)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbZ8zEr9BV8]YouTube - Grendel- Rotting Garden[/ame]


	    			Cot deaths emerging
Accidents and catastrophes
Houses are burning
Those loaded guns
These playful hands
Their wrists are bleeding
Onto kitchen floors
So bring forth all your dying daughters
So bring forth all your dying sons
Leave your children at the rotting garden
Hear them scream and hear them play
Leave your children at the rotting garden
A monument for all their latter days
The Rotting Garden
See them placed on benches
See them collapse and fold
Dead children floating
In the waters cold
See their flesh corroding
In the summer sun
So bring forth all your dying daughters
So bring forth all your dying sons
Leave your children at the rotting garden
Hear them scream and hear them play
Leave your children at the rotting garden
A monument for all their latter days
The Rotting Garden
Can you hear them screaming?
Can you hear them play?
There is no life round here
Only tears and remembering
Cold bones embrace the mud
Disappearing in the summer sun
So bring forth all your dying daughters
So bring forth all your dying sons
Leave your children at the rotting garden
Hear them scream and hear them play
Leave your children at the rotting garden
A monument for all their latter days


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvwK-3cQ6gE]YouTube - Adam Freeland - We Want Your Soul.mpg[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSAVH182i_s]YouTube - The Creepshow - Sell Your Soul (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqhZwnzvACY]YouTube - 30 Seconds to Mars - Fallen (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NINOxRxze9k&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Air - La Femme D&#39;Argent[/ame]


----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j4cu-MuLgc]YouTube - Rodney Crowell - After All This Time[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnQ8N1KacJc]YouTube - Good Riddance (Time Of Your Life) (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPi6fW8KBW4]YouTube - Rodney Crowell - I Couldn&#39;t Leave You If I Tried[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

More Rodney Crowell ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjkLf_X88WM]YouTube - It&#39;s Hard To Kiss The Lips At Night That Chew Your Ass Ou...[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrfCip4ZFN4]YouTube - Dan Seals - You Still Move Me[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXv27fI3si0]YouTube - Love on Arrival by Dan Seals[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKpn-GYsKSc]YouTube - Dan Seals - Bop[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDlgyKkoGa8]YouTube - Marie Osmond - Meet Me In Montana (duet with Dan Seals)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7FJvQye-7Q]YouTube - Seether - Country Song (New Song) DELUXE VERSION [ Video + Lyrics ] HD[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5P6zdlPJ34]YouTube - Dwight Yoakam and Buck Owens Streets of Bakersfield[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHeRq6DdxHE]YouTube - Ringo Starr & Buck Owens - Act Naturally - Clip - 1989[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw2Ic_2XdVQ]YouTube - Evanescence - Good Enough (Video)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsJoFsjw-lM&feature=related]YouTube - Psychostick- Fake my own death and go platinum[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtsmuVA0m7c]YouTube - Suspicious Minds[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LE2jmW9XdY]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Treat Me Nice[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv4XmqHEhBc]YouTube - Ayria- Lovely Day[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCKN7XqSQw8]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Couldn&#39;t have said it better[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPzdjaiIt-U]YouTube - Landon Pigg - Great Companion[/ame]

It's not that you've lost a friend
I just need some time to lick my wounds
I'll be out of service for a little while
I'm sure I'll be up and running soon

He's just an amateur these days
Not used to dealing with this pain
He's just an amateur these days
He never thought that he'd see a girl away

And our history will never be erased
You were a great companion
And some memories will never ever fade
So I love and so I hate

What we were, I never knew nor did you
That's exactly what you hated
For three years you were confused
And for three years my intentions left unstated

And our history can never be erased
You were a great companion
And some memories will never ever fade
So I love and so I hate

So this is the end
Of an innocent era, an innocent era

I didn't want you but I did
It's never wrong but it is

And our history can never be erased
You were a great companion
And some memories will never fade away
You were a great companion

And our history can never be erased
You were a great companion
And some memories will never ever, ever fade


----------



## Shadow

Red Hot and Blue Love...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zxunK0VH84]YouTube - RickSpringfieldConcert2010.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTIY_DwVDwI]YouTube - Elton John Red[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v27TRan1SBI]YouTube - Cage The Elephant - Shake Me Down[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I62uwbyD2pU]YouTube - "Blue" - LeAnn Rimes (HQ Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddFmnEBJr5c]YouTube - Maroon 5 - She Will Be Loved[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlMEGBsw6j8]YouTube - Maroon 5 - Won&#39;t Go Home Without You[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9mwELXPGbA]YouTube - One Night in Bangkok - Murray Head (HQ Audio)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIJN6WWf3Rg]YouTube - Pink Floyd Final Cut (6) - The Gunner&#39;s Dream[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lS9rEGmy0w]YouTube - KISS -She- from the Midnight Special 1975[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1V3XSHr_Yg]YouTube - Bell Biv DeVoe Do Me lyrics[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Shadow




----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nhd3wEG4BXM]YouTube - Led Zeppelin In My Time Of Dying[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYpydtdlWxA&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone[/ame]

On Wax... And that's that.



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELpmmeT69cE&feature=related]YouTube - Yes - Owner Of A Lonely Heart[/ame]



peace...


----------



## AVG-JOE

This song rocks.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgUql7E7S-k]YouTube - Mason Williams - Classical gas[/ame]


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Wizard[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kke9kaV9sMU]YouTube - ISLEY BROTHERS - "SHOUT" [ New Video + Lyrics + Download ][/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST86JM1RPl0]YouTube - Tears For Fears - "Everybody Wants To Rule The World" - ORIGINAL VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - Landon Pigg - Great Companion
> 
> It's not that you've lost a friend
> I just need some time to lick my wounds
> I'll be out of service for a little while
> I'm sure I'll be up and running soon
> 
> He's just an amateur these days
> Not used to dealing with this pain
> He's just an amateur these days
> He never thought that he'd see a girl away
> 
> And our history will never be erased
> You were a great companion
> And some memories will never ever fade
> So I love and so I hate
> 
> What we were, I never knew nor did you
> That's exactly what you hated
> For three years you were confused
> And for three years my intentions left unstated
> 
> And our history can never be erased
> You were a great companion
> And some memories will never ever fade
> So I love and so I hate
> 
> So this is the end
> Of an innocent era, an innocent era
> 
> I didn't want you but I did
> It's never wrong but it is
> 
> And our history can never be erased
> You were a great companion
> And some memories will never fade away
> You were a great companion
> 
> And our history can never be erased
> You were a great companion
> And some memories will never ever, ever fade





those are amazing lyrics

thanks,

td


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0DqPSF2fyo]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald [/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmyPQaXE_vU"]YouTube - Billy Talent - Where is the Line[/ame]


Urban Hipster, the new gangster... frontin' by the club
New wave mannequins packin' haircuts, instead of packin' guns
Magazines form overseas, won't teach you how to feel
They trade in their hearts for indie rock charts to tell them what is real

When did they assume... putting on a costume?
Gave them a right to... ostracize
Out of the woodwork... art aficionados
Answer one question...

Where is the line? Where is the line?
Between your fashion and your mind
Where is the line? Where is the line?
'Cause some of us aren't blind!
Where is the line? Where is the line?
To be your self is not a crime
Where is the Line? Where is the line?
'Cause some of us aren't blind!

She sells street cred with no smile, at the local record store
She's acting the role and dressing the part, pretending to be bored
The truth about conformity, is it bites without a sting
Trends come and go, but when you're alone it doesn't mean a thing

When did they assume... putting on a costume?
Gave them a right to... ostracize
Out of the woodwork... art aficionados
Answer one question...

Where is the line? Where is the line?
Between your fashion and your mind
Where is the line? Where is the line?
'Cause some of us aren't blind!
Where is the line? Where is the line?
To be your self is not a crime
Where is the Line? Where is the line?
'Cause some of us aren't blind!

Here today, but forgotten tomorrow!
Here today, but forgotten tomorrow!
Here today, but forgotten tomorrow!


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg6MIuXrFf8]YouTube - In The Evening by Led Zeppelin[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esZ15n6_5JY&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Nobody&#39;s Fault But Mine[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk4ftn4PArg]YouTube - Biggie Smalls - Hypnotize[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4HjsZqOaQ0&feature=related]YouTube - Tupac - Hit Em Up(Uncensored)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZTPOMgI4p0]YouTube - Biggie Smalls-Gimme The Loot[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7an-BB4-lLA]YouTube - Papa Roach - Kick In The Teeth[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBwHzs-kmsE]YouTube - The devil went down to jamaica real music video[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUSNmY5XPLI&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - try not to laugh!!![/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_gxz83-wQg]YouTube - Ghost Machine - God Forbid[/ame]

here was a time when i could believe the future was bright and unjaded
Now things have changed and I'm not the same
everything clear slowly fading

God forbid, you should have to see things my way
God forbid, you should feel the same
God forbid, you should never walk in my shoes
God forbid, you should never know my name
You will never know, you could never know the pain

Lines on my face scars on my soul
Running in place getting older
Everyone's fake and nothing is real
If this is a game I surrender

God forbid you should have to see things my way
God forbid you should feel the same
God forbid you should never walk in my shoes
God forbid you should never know hate
You will never know, you could never know

Lost here with you, lost here without you

God forbid, you should have to see things my way
God forbid you should feel the same
God forbid you should never walk in my shoes
God forbid you should never know
You should never know the pain
The pain


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8hT3oDDf6c]YouTube - Alice In Chains - Down In A Hole[/ame]

  				 								 				 								 				Bury me softly in this womb
I give this part of me for you
Sand rains down and here I sit
Holding rare flowers
In a tomb...in bloom

Down in a hole and I don't know if I can be saved
See my heart I decorate it like a grave
You don't understand who they 
Thought I was supposed to be
Look at me now a man
Who won't let himself be

Down in a hole, feelin' so small
Down in a hole, losin' my soul
I'd like to fly,
But my wings have been so denied

Down in a hole and they've put all 
The stones in their place
I've eaten the sun so my tongue
Has been burned of the taste
I have been guilty
Of kicking myself in the teeth
I will speak no more
of my feelings beneath

Down in a hole, feelin' so small
Down in a hole, losin' my soul
I'd like to fly but my 
Wings have been so denied

Bury me softly in this womb
Oh I want to be inside of you
I give this part of me for you
Oh I want to be inside of you
Sand rains down and here I sit
Holding rare flowers (Oh I want to be inside of you)
In a tomb...in bloom
Oh I want to be inside...

Down in a hole, feelin' so small
Down in a hole, losin' my soul
Down in a hole, feelin' so small
Down in a hole, outta control
I'd like to fly but my
Wings have been so denied


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNJJCPwPW7k&feature=feedlik]YouTube - Youngstown tribute - Sarah Turner single[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE

Easiest Karaoke song EVER!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr6_erJ3tfk]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band - Jessica (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umeZtszNShk]YouTube - Peace Sells - Megadeth (Lyrics Included)[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gL1BWF4S2s0&feature=related]YouTube - Hangar 18 - Megadeth (Lyrics Included)[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVbQaazeeVQ&feature=related]YouTube - Megadeth - Trust - Lyrics[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPB-myBu02M&feature=related]YouTube - Angry Again Lyrics[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw_rbZ5kJU8&feature=related]YouTube - Megadeth-99 Ways To Die (Lyrics)[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyWJCd1GYhw&feature=related]YouTube - Megadeth - Symphony of Destruction - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbzouFaMJU4]YouTube - Bill Nye The Science Guy- Theme Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Blues Image - Ride Captain Ride lyrics 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVLOMAanlIU&feature=related]YouTube - Blues Image - Ride Captain Ride lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]aEvTOdqqVD4[/youtube]​


----------



## AVG-JOE

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiCc55GYJpQ]YouTube - Popcorn - Song.wmv[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkeC112fBQA]YouTube - Imperative Reaction - As We Fall - Collapse[/ame]

Just let it go
It doesn't matter
It's all sustainable
Just continue to grow
As we use everything obtainable

It's what you wanted
Not what we need
It's what you started
And now we bleed

To a means this is the end
Line up as we pick apart the wound we cannot mend
The structure is collapsing
Broken by the weight of endless demand

This is progress failing
This is hope draining away
This is excess derailing
No way to cope with what we're giving away

Just let it fall
It never mattered
It's all replaceable
Just continue this all
As we sink
Everything is usable

It's what you wanted
Not what we need
It's what you started
And now we bleed

To a means this is the end
Line up as we pick apart the wound we cannot mend
The structure is collapsing
Broken by the weight of endless demand

This is progress failing
This is hope draining away
This is excess derailing
No way to cope with what we're giving away

To a means this is the end
Line up as we pick apart the wound we cannot mend
The structure is collapsing
Broken by the weight of endless demand

This is progress failing
This is hope draining away
This is excess derailing
No way to cope with what we're giving away

To a means this is the end
Line up as we pick apart the wound we cannot mend
The structure is collapsing
Broken by the weight of endless demand

This is progress failing
This is hope draining away
This is excess derailing
No way to cope with what we're giving away​​


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v31wwyteRqo]YouTube - Jackie Blue - Ozark Mountain Daredevils[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UE5NV-UoGM]YouTube - Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the Bridge (Great Video That Looks Like it&#39;s not the Official one)[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBJ0stMUi8A]YouTube - Expect No Mercy[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPz3YaIJkjQ]YouTube - Anna Nalick - Breathe (2AM)[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYWDP8_Pxu8]YouTube - Nazareth - Gone Dead Train[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpK0zDJE4qs]YouTube - The Who-5:15[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgfHz792Kqs&feature=related]YouTube - Locomotive Breath Jethro Tull[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Alan Parsons Project- Days Are Numbers (The Traveller) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgmzzDWUJ94&feature=fvsr]YouTube - The Alan Parsons Project- Days Are Numbers (The Traveller)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLSpj7q6_mM]YouTube - The Black Keys - Howlin&#39; For You (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qF_qbaWt3Q]YouTube - Waiting for the End (Official HD)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkrLmeeCrhY]YouTube - The Steve Miller Band "Serenade"[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERLR-SMbPAs]YouTube - Native American Music - Sacred Spirit - May You Walk In Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4VCpTZye10&feature=related]YouTube - Three Days Grace - Break[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxDcWvZCSRg&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - I Don&#39;t Care[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Red Bone - Redbone - Come and Get Your Love 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7eloXr2iak&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - Red Bone - Redbone - Come and Get Your Love[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL8NFxECsrw&feature=related]YouTube - Breaking Benjamin - I Will Not Bow, Military music video tribute[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Redbone - Message From A Drum 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNEt06hiThg&feature=related]YouTube - Redbone - Message From A Drum[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzE1mX4Px0I]YouTube - Selena Gomez & The Scene - Who Says[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Kvd-uquuhI]YouTube - 30 Seconds To Mars - A Beautiful Lie[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Redbone - The Witch Queen Of New Orleans 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAjH8zW0i0M&feature=related]YouTube - Redbone - The Witch Queen Of New Orleans[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Eagles - Witchy Woman lyrics 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d8hZtvRPno&feature=more_related]YouTube - Eagles - Witchy Woman lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Jackson Browne - The Load Out / Stay - Live 1978 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY&feature=related]YouTube - Jackson Browne - The Load Out / Stay - Live 1978[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHm9MG9xw1o]YouTube - OneRepublic - Secrets[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Byrds - Chestnut Mare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXTnYCg8v8o&feature=related]YouTube - The Byrds[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3HslU-fLWM]YouTube - Punk Goes Pop 2 Apologize by Silverstein[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kaqb-cA7zHs]YouTube - Sacred Spirit II - Culture Clash[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuHWgWFFPZ4]YouTube - Wonderwall - Cartel[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Une_itj_jns]YouTube - tatanka-manantial[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebH1v-OLWhY]YouTube - The Eagles - Seven Bridges Road lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWXyNSfKMN8]YouTube - ALBORADA - TATANKA -2005- WWW.URIPA.TK[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJOH0zf9Fq0]YouTube - Attack Attack! - I Kissed A Girl (Cover) Punk Goes Pop Volume 2[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZYpGocxxfo]YouTube - ANANAU - ALBORADA PERU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Deep Purple Highway Star 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh0iihjANPc]YouTube - Deep Purple Highway Star[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]j7h_b-YA5qM[/youtube]​


----------



## Grace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mifnMC_Kn1Q]YouTube - Bamboleo - Gipsy Kings[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Boys Are Back In Town Thin Lizzy 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQo1HIcSVtg]YouTube - Boys Are Back In Town Thin Lizzy[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XnMMiDUqi4]YouTube - The Beatles-Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6mwKG8FOAw]YouTube - Gipsy Kings Djobi Djoba[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu0SDQJmjDQ]YouTube - Maroon5 - Harder to Breathe (with Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcsaR8o-jcA]YouTube - Informatik - Nothing Greater[/ame]


What is life supposed to mean?
A mystery?
Some mystery.

Who am I supposed to be?
Who am I to be? 
Anything?
Is this real or just a dream
Or do I know or just believe
All these feelings that I fear reality?
My eyes are open now I see 
With the utmost certainty 
That time is leading
It slips away

There is nothing greater than this
No other place or time I know
There is nowhere I'd rather be so why ask for
Why ask for more

So many things to do and see
For me to know, for me to be
I never realized 'til now
What this life means
Means to me

Relive a lie and die each day
pretending it's not happening
but we need it
we all need it to believe

Somebody out there help me please
Give me some peace and set me free
Stop me from making the same mistakes

There is nothing greater than this
No other place or time I know
There is nowhere I'd rather be so why ask for
Why ask for more

What is a worry
There is no hurry
These are the stories of our lives

The moment, the glory
The sound and the fury
These are the stories of our lives

Nothing greater than this
Nothing greater than this

Stop dreaming of fictitious places
Just take a look around
Everything you want is right here


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPcyTyilmYY&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLBCm9NjjALEY]YouTube - Alanis Morissette - You Oughta Know (Video)[/ame]



I don't know why it posted twice!


----------



## westwall

One of the best breakup songs ever...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPcyTyilmYY&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLBCm9NjjALEY]YouTube - Alanis Morissette - You Oughta Know (Video)[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnxkfLe4G74]YouTube - Freewill - Rush[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSlZi01Hm-8]YouTube - BTO Taking Care Of Business[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWjVffR5EdM]YouTube - A Day in the Life[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os2K6dmiLFU]YouTube - Buckingham Nicks - Django & Races Are Run[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUE-S4E8-9k]YouTube - Cher - We All Sleep Alone[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1v2Osgdvdc"]YouTube - natasha thomas 'over'[/ame]


Does over mean it's over
Until we run into each other again
On and off, hot and cold, back and forth
According to the mood we're in
(We're back in bed again)

Oh oh,oh oh
We never seem to get to the end
Oh oh,oh oh
We can't ever say never again
Tell me what does over mean

Does it mean that it's over
No more us that we want
Why can't we say goodbye
Why do we go back everytime
We begin where we end
This is where we came in
If we're gonna move in
We need a new word for over

I remember when over ment you felt
Real bad and cut up photographs
Never wanna see the son of a .....
Back with you again

Break up on a sunday
Back on monday
Ignoring everything that I said

We never practice what we preach
We're both guilty of being weak
Why say it's over when it ain't over
Dysfunctionally raw
Emotionally backed up against the door
I don't trust us anymore
What's the meaning of over

Make up,break up,make up again,
Break up,make up,break up again.....

Tell me when it's over baby

Said it so many times
There's no reason, no rhyme
Why can't we say goodbye
Why do we go back every time
We begin where we end
This is where we came in
If we're gonna move on
We need a new word for over


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yp88JIUVQk]YouTube - heart of stone - cher[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFLJFl7ws_0]YouTube - Rolling Stones-Wild Horses[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV6hqtD4rwc&feature=related]YouTube - The Rolling Stones - Love In Vain &#39;69[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> YouTube - heart of stone - cher


eew...

You must have meant to post this one

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET3Aqotir1k]YouTube - Bloodflowerz - Heart Of Stone[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEXBmw2jBcA]YouTube - Hinder - Better Than Me[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcbj7v-umMM&feature=related]YouTube - Alone (Edgar Allan Poe)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP96cr20ObM]YouTube - Dido, My Life[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKWkQfoUQ6o]YouTube - boston/higher power[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]qF3D2oiy6YA[/youtube]​


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRx2ytKsC8Y]YouTube - Soft Boys - Kingdom of Love (1979)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgi5xdftOIA]YouTube - Cinderella - Shelter Me[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z0p9V12Uko"]YouTube - The Kovenant- Stillborn Universe (lyrics)[/ame]



Lost in this place, like fragments of another time
I close my eyes and see myself from above
Drifting apart, like splinters of scattered glass
But we all have our own reasons to continue

Don't you want it this way?
(I can't come down)
Don't you need it this way?
(I can't come down)
Don't you love it this way?
(I can't come down)
Don't you need it anyway...

I can't come down when your around
I lose control and hit the ground
So everything must change
and all remains the same
This is a stillborn universe

We are battered, we are torn
(it pleases me to see you broken)
We're the hate that you adore
(it pleases me to see you broken)
We are hollow, we are bruised
(it pleases me to see you broken)
We are numb and self-abused
(it pleases me to see you broken)

I can't come down when your around
I lose control and hit the ground
So everything must change
and all remains the same
This is a stillborn universe

You thought that life would be so wonderful..
You thought that all could be so beautiful..
You thought that everything, would be so simple
You thought that everything would be so perfect

(Chorus)

I can't come down when your around
I lose control and hit the ground
So everything must change
and all remains the same
This is a stillborn universe


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwLKcc6PO84]YouTube - Kiss - Within[/ame]

Cry without tears
See without sight
Night without day
And every day's black as the night

Fly without wings
Feel without touch
Touch without feel
And everywhere nothing is real

I wanna see from within
I wanna be where I've been
I wanna truth not a lie
I wanna live 'fore I die

Life without death
World without F
Sleep without dreams
And nothing is quite what it seems

I want something more than you'll know
Follow myself and go where you can never go
And I see though my eyes are closed

I wanna see from within
(Cry without tears, see without sight)
I wanna be where Ive been
(Night without day, and everywhere nothing is real)
I want a truth not a lie
I wanna live 'fore I die
(Touch without feel and everywhere nothing is real)

Inside you without your blessing
Inside me is me confessing
Outside you is outside me
And inside there is no guarantee, no

I wanna see from within
I wanna be where I've been
I wanna truth not a lie
I wanna live 'fore I die

I wanna see from within
(Life without death, world without F)
I wanna be where I've been
(Sleep without dreams, and nothing is quite what it seems)
I wanna truth not a lie
I wanna live 'fore I die
(I want something more than you'll know)
(Follow myself and go where you can never go)
Cry without tears
Night without day


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1Bi1c9LmhU]YouTube - Avenged Sevenfold - Nightmare (Lyric Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ubmft9_LeE8]YouTube - Savatage - Gutter Ballet (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]MG10eNzUeU4[/youtube]​


----------



## Cal

[youtube]qt-fwcyCROk[/youtube]​


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mzduFtfI3A]YouTube - Smooth - Escape The Fate (Santana Cover)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On1QYgA6Zmc]YouTube - Savatage - All That I Bleed (live in Japan)[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA]YouTube - A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKxiLCMb6Q4&feature=related]YouTube - Don&#39;t Fear The Reaper[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7gFlSGXt_k&feature=related]YouTube - Godzilla Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TboNW5AiHA8]YouTube - Savatage - Chance[/ame]

He was standing all alone
Trying to find the words to say
When every prayer he ever prayed
Was gone
And the dreams he's never owned
Are still safely tucked away
Until tomorrow he just
Carries on

See the Devil in the streets at night
See him running in the pouring rain
See him grinning &#65533;neath a twisted light
I'll be back again
See the people standing in a row
See them nodding like a field of grain
No one sees the sickle though
Coming &#65533;cross the plain

And this he knows if nothing more
That waiting in the dark like destiny
Are those who kissed the dogs of war
And there is no tomorrow
No tomorrow
Take a chance
Take a chance

See the Devil he is so intense
See the Devil go and change his name
What's the going price of innocence
It can't be the same
Is it dark when the moon is down
Is it dark with a single flame
If there's glass falling all all around
I am not to blame
And this he knows if nothing more

That waiting in the dark like destiny
Are those who kissed the dogs of war
And there is no tomorrow
No tomorrow
Take a chance

Burn the night away

Pictures at an exhibition
Played as he stood his trance
Staring at his inhibitions
All the time believing
That it now came down to nothing but this chance

I fear you
Your silence
Your blindless
See what you want to see
In darkness
One kindness
One moment
Tell me what you believe

I believe in nothing
Never really had to
In regards to your life
Rumors that are not true
Who's defending evil
Surely never I
Who would be the witness
Should you chance to die

Father can you hear me
This is not how was meant to be
I am safe and so are you
As for the others destiny

I believe that situations
All depend on circumstance

Look away
Look away

Pictures at an exhibition
Played as he stood in his trance
Staring at his inhibitions
All the time believing
That it now came down to
Nothing but this chance


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_QntXc-c4]YouTube - Drowning Pool - Bodies (Let The Bodies Hit The Floor)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRH4XlbfRnM]YouTube - Staind - Believe (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3exGGeeVJcU]YouTube - Staind - The Way I Am (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQOJY4NXYzM]YouTube - Social Distortion - Bad Luck[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzEyQiGyzDY]YouTube - Matthew Sweet - Girlfriend[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd9OhYroLN0]YouTube - Linkin Park - Crawling[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2H4l9RpkwM]YouTube - Linkin Park - Breaking the Habit[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5Jw-T4dVss]YouTube - Justin Bieber - That Should Be Me ft. Rascal Flatts[/ame]

What can I say, I have an 8 year old daughter.

And you know what, this kid is awesome.


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBJ0stMUi8A]YouTube - Expect No Mercy[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsC0PhrcOfk]YouTube - Night Ranger - When You Close Your Eyes (HQ music video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWR7ILg75D4]YouTube - Chris LeDoux - Tougher Than The Rest[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=021WZBh1R4I&feature=related]YouTube - My Sharona (with lyrics)[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkpGQUflBwU]YouTube - Tommy Tutone 867-5309[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8ePSJ44Fiw]YouTube - Greg Kihn Band-The Breakup Song (They Don&#39;t Write &#39;Em)[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE

This song can make me cry.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf29IIQuqYk]YouTube - Carbon Leaf - War Was In Color[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tthIHXUsPs]YouTube - As She&#39;s Walking Away[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvu50FDviLQ]YouTube - ,TSA This is not America..[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

Prolly posted a hunerd times already, but it's still good. 

[youtube]ftjEcrrf7r0[/youtube]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]SBcADQziQWY[/youtube]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]NuRDMu87tl0[/youtube]

And just in case you didn't know how *great* a piano player Dr. John *really is*, check this out!:

[youtube]jxCDKZJMHfE[/youtube]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]Ry2td7q5ZMc[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GQmpKDUtX4]YouTube - "I Am (Stripped)" - Christina Aguilera - Bionic Deluxe[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]u1yiCyCvW4g[/youtube]

Before there was Funk #49 there was Funk #48! 

[youtube]vkZepbHIrvE[/youtube]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]Nco_kh8xJDs[/youtube]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]NB849uZ2xuk[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=725iONdAu9Q]YouTube - Audioslave - I Am The Highway Live[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]XYUIPgz3nyM[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8dyxGiBx3g]YouTube - Shinedown - Save Me (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gi_IGuKx4U]YouTube - Tina Turner - We Don&#39;t Need Another Hero (Thunderdome)[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAlN_9pbMLg]YouTube - What&#39;s love got to do with it - Tina Turner[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L9xMkiPJeU]YouTube - Shinedown - 45 (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H25ORRgLxdA]YouTube - Shinedown - Second Chance (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhMO9azmKNU]YouTube - Steve Earle - Copperhead Road[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwuy4hHO3YQ]YouTube - Buggles - Video killed the radio star 1979[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UupX46s5XaU]YouTube - Andy Griggs - She Thinks She Needs Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ9JdDAbKH0]YouTube - HIM - Killing Loneliness [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUUSz54G6jc]YouTube - HIM - Wings of A Butterfly (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BblV6AQsd2s]YouTube - Rise Against - Swing Life Away[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8X3ACToii0]YouTube - Rise Against - Savior[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]d8ekz_CSBVg[/youtube]​


----------



## Phoenix

YoungLefty said:


> [youtube]d8ekz_CSBVg[/youtube]​



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byEGjLU2egA]YouTube - Ugly Kid Joe - Everything About You[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]7NhkfpQmjyU[/youtube]​


----------



## Phoenix

You've been Rick Roll'd, Lefty.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ]YouTube - Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Phoenix said:


> You've been Rick Roll'd, Lefty.
> 
> YouTube - Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up


----------



## Phoenix

Momanohedhunter said:


>



Now, now - I've got some for you too.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPYZpwSpKmA]YouTube - Rick Astley - Together Forever[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Phoenix said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, now - I've got some for you too.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPYZpwSpKmA]YouTube - Rick Astley - Together Forever[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenix

Momanohedhunter said:


>



My work here is done.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXpWfd1BNkQ]YouTube - Taylor Dayne - Original Sin (Theme From The Shadow)[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Phoenix said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My work here is done.
Click to expand...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hof4EESpe_k]YouTube - Suicidal Tendancies - Institutionalized[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlHHmrYUPkc]YouTube - Suicidal Tendencies- I Saw Your Mommy[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fadfWRl8Q_E&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - You Can&#39;t Bring Me Down Lyrics By Suicidal Tendencies[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXZMZ-XvvzI]YouTube - They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa - Napoleon XIV[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Momanohedhunter said:


> YouTube - Suicidal Tendencies- I Saw Your Mommy
> YouTube - You Can't Bring Me Down Lyrics By Suicidal Tendencies



You shouldn'ta oughta done that ...  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=astISOttCQ0]YouTube - The Gummy Bear Song - Long English Version[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLcnFVpuGyM]YouTube - Suicidal Tendencies - I Shot The Devil[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLbgDwweaJo]YouTube - Suicidal Tendencies - Join The Army[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQpvqPuDJWI]YouTube - slayer-seasons in the abyss[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12Z6pWhM6TA]YouTube - The Original Cuppycake Video[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1Z1Zrot-go&feature=related]YouTube - Rob Zombie - Dragula[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lspjLG9nHXk]YouTube - Ministry - Jesus Built My Hotrod[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbXciBKcfQ8&feature=related]YouTube - Ministry - Just One Fix-Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

And now, I unleash the song that will be sung by hell spawn to torment all of the lost souls in the pit of fire.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_47KVJV8DU]YouTube - The Song That Doesn&#39;t End[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNeXJg0Sh1Q]YouTube - Santana - Winning Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iimWe37jE0]YouTube - Who Do You Love - Bo Diddley[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Seriously loving this one ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ga_pr0vuHA]YouTube - 30 Seconds to Mars - Bad Romance@BBC Radio 1 Live Lounge[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miZWYmxr8XE]YouTube - Ball Of Confusion (That&#39;s What The World Is Today)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrlXhpuLfeo]YouTube - Stronger - 30 Seconds to Mars[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Momanohedhunter said:


> And now, I unleash the song that will be sung by hell spawn to torment all of the lost souls in the pit of fire.
> 
> YouTube - The Song That Doesn't End



Amateur.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrTJWoOTDLI]YouTube - Barney - I Love You + Elmo Song - Longest Version[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkyRzinHa1M]YouTube - Jared Leto - Damn those eyes[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FobNbMuoGbQ]YouTube - Rob Thomas - Cradlesong (Lyrics in Discription)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl6h7WuXYIM]YouTube - Hinder - Use Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecMo_HkO2OM]YouTube - I Need You- Saving Abel[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B03y5yTmJnE]YouTube - Papa Roach - Scars[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]Af8mB9ABuJA[/youtube]​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B03y5yTmJnE]YouTube - Papa Roach - Scars[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FQO1fj1MJU]YouTube - finger eleven - One Thing (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Phoenix said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, I unleash the song that will be sung by hell spawn to torment all of the lost souls in the pit of fire.
> 
> YouTube - The Song That Doesn't End
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amateur.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrTJWoOTDLI]YouTube - Barney - I Love You + Elmo Song - Longest Version[/ame]
Click to expand...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6xKM-H2awE]YouTube - Sing Along: Little Bunny Foo Foo (with lyrics) by Hannah Heller[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJwS1mfj6j4]YouTube - The Big Comfy Couch - Intro[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh85R-S-dh8]YouTube - Sesame Street: Ernie and his Rubber Duckie[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nr1IWDs2yfw]YouTube - David Allen Coe-You Never Even Call Me By My Name Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLcx4VCkJH0]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]etr7UtnUflM[/youtube]​


----------



## Sheldon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE1uAb-OPH8&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - Atmosphere - Freefallin'[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]bjKFb-4t_vg[/youtube]​


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny2BQY8PHAQ]YouTube - Michael Jackson- Will You Be There (Free Willy Theme)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

fun video:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gOyrAVZHi4]YouTube - Atomic Tom "Don&#39;t You Want Me" From "Take Me Home Tonight" Soundtrack[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf40-DcFJK8]YouTube - Buffalo Springfield - I Am a Child[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIRNdveLnJI]YouTube - Avenged Sevenfold - Afterlife (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHf2BCjxb78]YouTube - Get Thru This - Art of Dying[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrIiLvg58SY]YouTube - Extreme - More Than Words[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR6pkU-_MK4]YouTube - Cross Canadian Ragweed - 17[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]bknVwaz7N6s[/youtube]​


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuihEWySYhs]YouTube - steve miller b& - You Send Me - Fly Like An Eagle (30th Anni[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ePnhuWiVbc]YouTube - George Strait - I Cross My Heart[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MAz9NY44Qc]YouTube - Big Iron[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FONpKLwidmk]YouTube - Imperative Reaction - As We Fall - Never Ending[/ame]


It was a moment of clarity
We lost in the cold
In the landslide that buried
A part of my soul
I'm leaving behind
What was already there
Just a fictional time
I can no longer bear

And when the days turn into years
Please promise me that what we were
Will always remain
Beyond the fading touch of time
A never ending line to guide us home
If we should lose our way

In just a moment sincerity
Gave way to the cold
In the season that withered
A part of my soul
We're saying goodbye
To what was never there
Just a fictional time
That no longer cares


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFWsBOvEOPI]YouTube - JACKSON BROWNE - THAT GIRL COULD SING [LIVE] San Francisco 1980[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwbtbfAnI80]YouTube - I Walk Alone - Tarja Turunen[/ame]


   Put all your angels on the edge
Keep all the roses, I'm not dead
I left a thorn under your bed

I'm never gone 

Go tell the world I'm still around
I didn't fly, I'm coming down
you are the wind, the only sound

Whisper to my heart
when hope is torn apart
and no one can save you

I walk alone 
Every step I take 
I walk alone 

My winter storm 
Holding me awake 
It's never gone 
When I walk alone 

Go back to sleep forever more
Far from your fools and lock the door
They're all around and they'll make sure

You don't have to see
What I turned out to be
no one can help you

I walk alone 
Every step I take 
I walk alone 

My winter storm 
Holding me awake 
It's never gone 
When I walk alone 

waiting up in heaven
I was never far from you
Spinning down I felt your every move

I walk alone 
Every step I take 
I walk alone 

My winter storm 
Holding me awake 
It's never gone 
When I walk alone


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ8V-FrrGJE]YouTube - Badfinger - Day After Day (1971)[/ame]


----------



## LumpyPostage

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BrSVOOK610]YouTube - The Carpenters - Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNkG6ESv1qg]YouTube - Team Death - The Invitation[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW7wz20uUmQ]YouTube - Syko Sam - Burning Churches[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reExs1L16Tk]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd Red, White, And Blue[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f8m9avHmmQ]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Paralyzed[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8XsHzW9ouo]YouTube - Elvis Presley Poor boy {Colour footage and Stereo audio overdub} Upgraded audio.[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOc8-crqh0g]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Baby I Don&#39;t Care (COLOR and Original Binaural 2-Track-Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cTYhY3NUWE]YouTube - Boston - peace/piece of mind (WITH LYRICS)[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UZFgfARP6o&feature=related]YouTube - If Your Gonna Play In Texas by Alabama[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-kyu7R06oo]YouTube - Johnny Lee, Looking for Love[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yljf4Lpj7CI&feature=related]YouTube - Mel McDaniel - Louisiana Saturday Night[/ame]

I had not heard about this...

Mel McDaniel RIP ::Mel McDaniel News ::antiMusic.com

RIP Mel.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CvAKYsC5LQ]YouTube - Amanda by Don Williams[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## zzzz

The SONG!


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40GhKONnsvA]YouTube - You haven&#39;t seen the last of me - Burlesque[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8q0xe8oqDE]YouTube - Mighty Mighty Bosstones - Impression That I Get Music video[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC_q9KPczAg]YouTube - Barenaked Ladies - One Week (Video)[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41ohFqkhASU]YouTube - The Doors - L.A. Woman[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3PaGQMGqXU]YouTube - U2-Bullet The Blue Sky[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k1JyRLiDgE]YouTube - TRAFFIC - Glad[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4Rax2PXiWA]YouTube - Pink (P!nk) - Fuckin&#39; Perfect (Music Video) HQ [2011 *NEW*][/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

Skip the one second ad..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2tMV96xULk]YouTube - Pitbull - I Know You Want Me (Calle Ocho) OFFICIAL VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjVNlG5cZyQ]YouTube - P!nk - Raise Your Glass[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

HOT***

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWRjp-YVFMI]YouTube - Sinergy - Midnight Madness.mpg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koJlIGDImiU]YouTube - Enrique Iglesias - Hero[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

I have this one...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqUtEXmSHfA]YouTube - P!nk - Get The Party Started With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOAW6Q75FNw]YouTube - JEFf SCOTT SOTO - believe in me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In7cTzpv7Is]YouTube - Jeff Scott Soto - Our Song[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuj0SkXm0Hc]YouTube - Elvis and Priscilla : He Stop Loving Her Today[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

The most amazing voice - in concert, it resonates through you. Utterly HUGE and awesome pipes.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peVeM77SR_0]YouTube - Trans-Siberian Orchestra: Dreams We Conceive[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZk0AiswrCs]YouTube - Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Moonlight and madness[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDbFscHsdrc&feature=related]YouTube - Hoods Up 495 - Shoot Nazis, Not Dope[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nTkh-umuNQ]YouTube - Ill Bill - Society Is Brainwashed [Prod. DJ Premier][/ame]


Every society honors it's live conformists and dead trouble makers
I'm the Son of Satan, sculpted the culture of the ancients
Burn me at the stake with my left hand stuck in the Matrix
I'm the apex, I steal science offa spaceships
Black water contractors captured off a camcorder
after Mass slaughter, violent massacre, Masters of Order
Burning effigies of presidents and American flags
Veterans clash for the chance to sell terror for cash
Babylon destroyed the base of migdash
Death cults, murder squads, exploded churches and burning mosques
Throw your dice now you destiny's cashed
And they seize a war with planet over centuries past
And the mysteries remain unsolved, colossal pyramids on Mars
Visitors beyond the scriptures of Allah
God is on the side of the ones with money and large armies
Pray for death amongst these brainwashed zombies, 'Society Is Brainwashed'

November 5th, 2001, less than two months after 9/11 occurred
The infamous William Cooper was murdered
Ex Naval Intelligence Officer, but now author of Behold A Pale Horse
HE paid the cost
I can't say I agree with everything he wrote
But admired him for speaking his mind though
Never holding his tongue for nobody, your 'Society Is Brainwashed'
Guns in each others faces for the same lies
Same everything and same nothing
Same bullshit materialist of the Third World man's luxury
This false flag fuckery, an AIDS infested junky
Your Lady of Liberty can't fuck me
Can't touch me, the black pope superior general
Tim Oscar riding like a Piru from Inglewood
Bring the hood up to a hovering mother ship
They already made the switch to the One World Government

Amongst the Ivory Tower witch doctors, when this explosion
on the groom lake landing strip silicon, sorcerers abandoned ship
Famine gripped the planet with the gigantic Satanic fist
Believed to be linked to Al-Qaeda through a sandwich business
I dont advise you to believe these could be camera tricks
all i'm sayin is to ask questions amateurs
what Hollywood tries to pass off as fantasy, 
might already have happened in actuality
And vice versa, if Jesus Christ was a person, who was Mithra? Who was Krishna?
Who was the first to be baptized, crucified, resurrected,
betrayed and made into a martyr for someone else's redemption? 
Old men start wars for young dudes to die in,
madison avenue tellin you what you should be buyin 
Religion and science always profess peace
but in the end who created the deadly war machine Society is...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go]YouTube - Johnny Cash Hurt[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ1yShjOst8]YouTube - The Zounds - Did He Jump? (1981)[/ame]

  				 								 				 								 				Who was that on the window ledge? 
Did he jump or was he pushed? 
He left a note which no one read 
In desperate hand the note just said: 
"Never turn my back on society 
Society turn is back on me. 
Never tried once to drop out, 
I just couldn't get in from the start." 

The children all played clever games 
The grown-ups gave them clever names 
Turned them all from very young 
On to the drug competition 
Feed them T.V. everyday 
Teach them just how they should play 
For the ones that start to stray 
Cut them off till they obey 

Our little friend was not the type 
To want to have to stand and fight 
Bully boys all could pick 
Upon the lonely little kid 
The grown ups all looked hard and long 
Said "He's got two feet he can stand on" 
We never like the sickly ones 
The boisterous ones are much more fun 

He found it hard to socialise 
Cos when he laughed or want he cried 
In the wrong place he'd be chastised 
An idiot to be despised 
Never learnt to play the game the way 
That your supposed to play 
Never learnt the things to say 
Or lock emotion safe away 

Who was that on the window ledge? 
Did he jump or was he pushed? 
He left a note which no one read 
In desperate hand the note just said: 
"Never turn my back on society 
Society turn is back on me. 
All the world can not be wrong 
It must be me I don't belong." 
"All the world can not be wrong 
It must be me I don't belong" 
"All the world can not be wrong 
It must be me I don't belong" 
"All the world can not be wrong 
It must be me I don't belong" 
"All the world can not be wrong 
It must be me I don't belong"


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBfVpG2PqPo]YouTube - Queen - Somebody To Love [ High Definition ][/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY7bYaLJdds]YouTube - MONO INC. - Teach Me To Love[/ame]

​     [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] 	[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] 	     I want you to hurt me 
But it's all just a shade of the dark 
I'm afraid 
Mourning rain 
And the one I left behind  

I want you to hurt me  
But I don't want to fall in mirage 
Plastered grey  
Frowning strength  
But your faith is what I find  

If you teach me to love 
If you teach me to breathe 
I'll paint the beauty  
For all your needs  
If you teach me to love  
Promise you'll be stronger then  
And I'll burn you with a love that never shades 

I want you to hurt me 
I'm a casualty of your touch 
A pierced dove  
All alone 
With your crimson venting slow 

I want you to hurt me 
Cause my pain has drifted away  
Blinking calm  
But I feel 
Dust of salt from down below 

If you teach me to love 
If you teach me to breathe 
I'll paint the beauty  
For all your needs  
If you teach me to love  
Promise you'll be stronger then  
And I'll burn you with a love that never shades 	[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## AVG-JOE

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OafqYNCzq5U]YouTube - Paul Simon: Diamonds on the soles of her shoes /zimbabwe[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]GN1iI-DaJNw[/youtube]​


----------



## AVG-JOE

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5j-S6Eq81g]YouTube - The Beatles: Happiness is a warm gun[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AizlYBd3FVs]YouTube - ATROCITY - The Sun Always Shines on TV[/ame]


Touch me
How can it be
Believe me
The sun always shines on T.V

Hold me
Close to your heart
Touch me
And give all your love to me
to me...

I Reached inside myself
And found nothing there
To ease the pressure off
My ever worried mind

All my powers waste away
I fear the crazed and lonely looks
The mirror's sending me
These Days

Touch me
How can it be
Believe me
The sun always shines on T.V

Hold me
Close to your heart
Touch me
And give all your love to me

Please don't ask me to defend
The shamefull lowlands
Of the way I'm drifting
Gloomily through time
(Touch me)

I reached inside myself today
(Give all your love)
Thinking there's got to be some way
To keep the troubles distant

Hold me
Close to your heart
Touch me
And give all your love to me


----------



## Rogo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBUa4EFDc_M]YouTube - Zodiak[/ame]

I'm actually listening to the entire _Live at the Zodiak - Berlin 1968_ album. This is just a clip from it. It's just brilliant. Human being (the name of the band) was one of the earliest krautrock bands. The whole fifty-six and a half minute song combines elements of noise rock, ambient, drone, prog rock, spoken word, avant-garde, jazz, and free improvisation. Four of those elements (noise rock, ambient, drone, and progressive rock) were yet to either yet to be created or were in its early stages. It's a shame they just released this in 2009...


----------



## Rogo

AVG-JOE said:


> YouTube - The Beatles: Happiness is a warm gun



Wonderful song. The Beatles are always a good choice.


----------



## Oddball

DeMaroney here, with another block form the radio station that you made famous....Telling you to turn it up louder, just like the song tells me to tell you to do....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16kh-AP4OCU]YouTube - Reunion - Life Is a Rock (But the Radio Rolled Me)[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFaKeF6llq4]YouTube - MAGIC MOON 1975[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

DeMaroney back here with you...Not even touching the implications of pulling one's love out...


----------



## Oddball

YEEEEEEEEW 109 and DeMaorney!

It's totally magic that I pulled my love out and made it to work this morning....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96kwILL35ig]YouTube - Pilot - Oh Ho Ho It&#39;s Magic[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Alright fellas....Let's GOOOOOOOOOO!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzpWJx3I2DY]YouTube - The Sweet - The Ballroom Blitz 1973[/ame]


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Jesus, you people are old.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qF_qbaWt3Q]YouTube - Waiting for the End (Official HD)[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Tease me about my age and I'll beat you with my cane.

DeMaroney here, telling you to roll on down the highway, sonny...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LNH27s5ULE]YouTube - Bachman Turner Overdrive - Roll On Down The Highway[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIu0jQ5TaRQ&feature=related]YouTube - Boz Scaggs - Lido Shuffle[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GymGszRFN8&feature=related]YouTube - Exile - kiss you all over[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7eloXr2iak]YouTube - Red Bone - Redbone - Come and Get Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rmP93s8UDk]YouTube - Quiet Riot - Cum on Feel the Noize (Music Video) HQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T-fPYqBGH0]YouTube - The Cranberries - Saving Grace [HQ][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhrq8kL0nCc]YouTube - Steelheart - She´s Gone (LIVE) (Official Video) 720p[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQawF0svgaU]YouTube - Evanescence - Goodnight[/ame]


----------



## Oddball




----------



## sitarro

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jesus, you people are old.
> 
> YouTube - Waiting for the End (Official HD)



I'm 57 and listen to "Road To Revolution" every day on my way to work. One's age is a funny thing, it indicates very little about a person except how long they have been on the planet.


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j83xviHVmGg]YouTube - Bachman - Turner Overdrive - Let It Ride[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw]YouTube - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5R-_ZUf0wY]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Mountain Of Love[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwPASKq1aDo]YouTube - Little Willy - Sweet[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYvOsnhV6ZY]YouTube - Ozark Mountain Daredevils-If You Wanna Get to Heaven[/ame]


----------



## sitarro

Oddball said:


> YouTube - Bachman - Turner Overdrive - Let It Ride



I went to New Orlean's Mardi Gras in1975. We went to see BTO and Marshall Tucker at "The Wharehouse" while popping Quaaludes and smoking hash....... I'm pretty sure we had a good time, it's a little fuzzy though being that it was 36 years ago.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-8ez6dGao8]YouTube - Michael Bublé - Lost (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbSOLBMUvIE]YouTube - Michael Bublé - Home (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzvoYquTQW4]YouTube - :: All that I bleed[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]lbQap4R5ZUE[/youtube]​


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf_CVSoql14&feature=fvsr]YouTube - Tanya Tucker - Blood Red and Going Down[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Cal

[youtube]nQY4dIxY1H4[/youtube]​


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnJL4ErQK8k&feature=related]YouTube - Jim Bridger ~ Johnny Horton[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJL4UGSbeFg]YouTube - Shania Twain - Man! I Feel Like A Woman[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fymw5ie9Zd4]YouTube - Do You Know What I Mean ? - Lee Michaels- 1971[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFLDTtxRRuU]YouTube - THE ROLLING STONES TRIBUTE(WILD HORSES)[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5-MO4nhSjg&feature=related]YouTube - WAITING ON A FRIEND - Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlyMeXEMCts&feature=related]YouTube - Raymond -- Brett Eldredge[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xXD9-1mLBY&feature=related]YouTube - Blake Shelton - Who Are You When I&#39;m Not Looking[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Shadow

YouTube - Westlife - That&#39;s life 2005


----------



## AquaAthena

YouTube - Lady GaGa - Just Dance (Live Sommarkrysset)


----------



## AquaAthena

**increase volume**

YouTube - Sinead O&#39;Connor - The House of the Rising Sun


----------



## avos

Right at this moment, I'm listening to 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSH9bO83QbQ"]number one -Chris Brown[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmEXbTHQwSw]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Beautiful Noise[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkMFLUXTEwM]YouTube - I Think We`re Alone Now - Tommy James & The Shondells[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## AquaAthena

just trying a new way to paste since the way I have used for a year and two months is not working. Here goes.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGXsN1HbHeU]YouTube - madonna feat. justin timberlake & timbaland -- 4 minutes - HD 1080i.mp4[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in8dEG0bZKQ]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Dreams (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79R0QFE6zOM&feature=related]YouTube - Little Red Rodeo-Collin Raye[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb8iH3F28LA]YouTube - Fat girl singing sweet home alabama[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpDvJTXkIYU]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Silver Springs (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpr8WTqUZp4]YouTube - "Whenever I Call You Friend " Stevie Nicks & Kenny Loggins[/ame]


----------



## sitarro

avos said:


> Right at this moment, I'm listening to
> 
> number one -Chris Brown



Why?


----------



## AVG-JOE

"Woof!" [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJsQSb9RFo0]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Hound Dog[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

The Latrine Song:

The Latrine Song by Missing the Point | Song | Free Music, Listen Now


----------



## Phoenix

And now for something completely different ... not sure why this was going through my mind but here it is ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq01UYiMyHg]YouTube - Big Butter Jesus by Heywood Banks[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slldMEPvUqA]YouTube - The Whispers - And The Beat Goes On Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxC-Otl6fHM]YouTube - Carman - Who&#39;s in the House?[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqhxK_g9mrA]YouTube - Hurdy Gurdy[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU9KA9scXZ8&feature=feedlik]YouTube - She Don&#39;t Like Guns (good tune)[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwRrKaq0IyY]YouTube - Brad Paisley - I&#39;m Gonna Miss Her[/ame]

Immie


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK3N2DC3Fds&feature=related]YouTube - Genesis - Invisible Touch (Invisible Touch Tour)[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbR3K9DEAjI]YouTube - The Highwaymen - The Last Cowboy Song[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMko5LelBdA]YouTube - My heros have always been Cowboys.[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m_giioppT4&feature=related]YouTube - Wayne Newton Danke Schoen 1963[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skFWsc_-i14]YouTube - You can&#39;t rollerskate in a buffaloherd - roger miller[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

And for all you who were telling us how much we need the High Speed Rail here in Florida:  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBTefQO2z6s]YouTube - Kingston Trio - M.T.A. (Original Stereo)[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj3lRZ8aJds]YouTube - Johnny Mathis - In The Morning (Morning Of My Life)[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu_rItLPTXc]YouTube - Peter, Paul and Mary -Puff The Magic Dragon[/ame]

Catch the face of the little girl when she realize what song they are doing!  

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG_VIcoiCFA]YouTube - Mark Dinning - Teen angel (1960)[/ame]

Immie


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=511Mq7vNim0&feature=related"]YouTube - Genesis - 04 - Calling All Stations (Katowice, Poland 1998)[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0UcQDUR-fU]YouTube - The Mamas & The Papas - California dreamin[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKA3fAYoJss&feature=related"]YouTube - Genesis - 09 - Shipwrecked (Katowice, Poland 1998)[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBje9rsG9k8]YouTube - Green Day - Holiday ( Video Oficial )[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fF8wU4Nl9Y]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMH5_pyiFg0]YouTube - The Cardigans - My Favourite Game[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuK6n2Lkza0]YouTube - Jet - Are You Gonna Be My Girl[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qD72NCJSkk]YouTube - The Black Crowes- Remedy[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkT8W6u81Ks]YouTube - Pete Townshend-Rough boys[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgYuLsudaJQ]YouTube - Steely Dan - Do It Again (original studio version)[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrzr4R3LpsQ]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes (Radio Edit / Single Version)[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzGV9Bl6CGg]YouTube - jimmy cliff - i can see clearly now[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf5UfOuvQHQ]YouTube - Bette Midler - The Rose[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Dailymotion - James Gang - Walk Away - a Music video


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Mr.Fitnah said:


> YouTube - Hurdy Gurdy



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76yWZcsgwF8]YouTube - Butthole Surfers - The Hurdy Gurdy Man (Hi-Fi VideoClip 1991[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCYXL86rdug]YouTube - PETER GABRIEL SECRET WORLD (DVD QUALITY)[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMwn_hnoS5Y&feature=related"]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0&feature=related]YouTube - Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit-[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bng3agUOYiI]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower - ORIGINAL MUSIC VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0]YouTube - Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft #1 Hit(1972)[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Gotta blame it on someone...

Gotta listen to some music....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33ykYFxzp58]YouTube - Bee Gees - Nights on Broadway[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For all my boys and wanna-be my boys ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVo8g7T39A4]YouTube - Five Finger Death Punch - Bad Company[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU5klWoMcK0]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen&#39;s Cover Me Song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I]YouTube - Lady Gaga - Bad Romance[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U&feature=related]YouTube - Eminem - Love The Way You Lie ft. Rihanna[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSv-lKwOQvE]YouTube - I Still Haven&#39;t Found What I&#39;m Looking For / U2[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwTO39LnGUQ&feature=related]YouTube - Katy Perry ft Kanye West - E.T.[/ame]


----------



## LumpyPostage

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAzdgU_kpGo]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Kashmir (Live Video)[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE

Let's go girls!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HLZlQHz7kI]YouTube - I Feel Like A Woman (Live at the 41st GRAMMYs)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

AVG-JOE said:


> Let's go girls!
> YouTube - I Feel Like A Woman (Live at the 41st GRAMMYs)





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to AVG-JOE again.


 Awwww ...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8QYxmpuyxg&feature=autoplay&list=TLXDrAvBUqO3w&index=7&playnext=5]YouTube - Avril Lavigne - My Happy Ending[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYsRbQpT1uY&feature=related]YouTube - Saving Abel Miss America[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zu4zgZz3E4U]YouTube - Seether - Country Song (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QS0q3mGPGg&feature=related]YouTube - Songify This - Winning - a Song by Charlie Sheen[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYcroAb12n8&feature=related]YouTube - Anthrax & Public Enemy- Bring the Noise[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PGNCeVuYBw]YouTube - Anthrax-I&#39;m the man[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbdW0Qt0tLI&feature=related]YouTube - The warriors music video - In the city[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYEU91d8ngc]YouTube - KT Tunstall "Black Horse & The Cherry Tree" on Jools[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3Uxa5MU5co&feature=related]YouTube - KT Tunstall: Suddenly I See (Live...with Jools Holland)[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE

Happy Sunday, Friends at USMB - sing it with me now... [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPQvEy74md8]YouTube - friends in low places[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE

Phoenix said:


> YouTube - Songify This - Winning - a Song by Charlie Sheen





Who the HELL has the time to engineer this shit?!?  Amazing!


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHozf-gv3D0&feature=related]YouTube - Spongebob Squarepants - Boom Boom Pow[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE

Gas was way under a buck and a O-Z was $10
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4c8cdDddHA]YouTube - 70&#39;s 80&#39;s music hits , Car Wash , Movie Rose , Royce[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE

P F Tinmore said:


> YouTube - Spongebob Squarepants - Boom Boom Pow


----------



## Phoenix

AVG-JOE said:


> Who the HELL has the time to engineer this shit?!?  Amazing!



That was my thought when I stopped laughing.



How about this one? Was gonna post it for Gunny, since she's one of his most favoritest people but he ain't here, so you get it.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIHBHYp5Woo]YouTube - Call Me Senator Spoof[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98WtmW-lfeE]YouTube - Katy Perry - Teenage Dream[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Chicago Transit Authority - "Beginnings" [Studio Version]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpYeqlvLAxQ]YouTube - Chicago Transit Authority - "Beginnings" [Studio Version][/ame]


----------



## Intense

Walking in Memphis - Marc Cohn 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oAmQ00N14k&feature=related]YouTube - Walking in Memphis - Marc Cohn[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Nice, but I've always liked this version. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0mL2gzy8dE]YouTube - CHER - Walking In Memphis[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE

For country, this song rocks!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skAOb_EUE_M]YouTube - Little Big Town - Boondocks[/ame]


----------



## blu

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaV6eDvgiG4]YouTube - Opening Theme: Elfen Lied " Lilium " (Full Version)[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6q9nBusrq8]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - That Smell[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscPOozwYA8&feature=related]YouTube - Eric Clapton/Tears in heaven[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knZltCtkedk]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Oh Well ( Album Version )[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaW2_LMEEz8&feature=related]YouTube - Roger Hodgson "School" (Supertramp) - Showing visually the complex L and R ch phase relationship[/ame]


----------



## LumpyPostage

Even if you don't like Billy Joel, this is a pretty good performance.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARbyxn7DJdk]YouTube - Billy Joel - Ain't No Crime (Old Grey Whistle Test)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22zB6Soc2Gk&feature=related]YouTube - Sara Evans - A Little Bit Stronger[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGt-8adyabk&feature=relmfu]YouTube - Shinedown - Sound Of Madness (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RUjnqH3kMw]YouTube - The Bee Gees- I&#39;ve Gotta Get a Message to You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-tqzcq1BY0]YouTube - 30 Seconds To Mars - Capricorn (A Brand New Name)[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

words and words are all i have to make sweet love to you....its only words.....

damn bee gees lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAvnOWc5uD0]YouTube - She & Him - You Really Got a Hold On Me MTV Canada[/ame]

i bet you got some abba in there too


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1B89Osfj8dg]YouTube - SHINEDOWN - The Crow & the Butterfly (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3C7DECI0jU]YouTube - Oasis - Champagne Supernova[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLeIyy2ipps&NR=1]YouTube - Shinedown - 45 (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR4KcO_MovE]YouTube - Conway Twitty - Tight Fittin Jeans[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ]YouTube - Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Adgx9wt63NY]YouTube - Bloodhound Gang - Fire Water Burn[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFSLFBAJdBI]YouTube - Fun Lovin&#39; Criminals - Scooby Snacks[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Dramatics - What You See Is What You Get (Watts, L.A. 1972) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSmJOvLrVig]YouTube - Dramatics - What You See Is What You Get (Watts, L.A. 1972)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Temptations - Cloud Nine 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkBSZUzds2c]YouTube - The Temptations - Cloud Nine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Ball Of Confusion (That's What The World Is Today) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miZWYmxr8XE&feature=related]YouTube - Ball Of Confusion (That&#39;s What The World Is Today)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Rare Earth - I Just Want to Celebrate 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRVPLPFoJL0&feature=related]YouTube - Rare Earth - I Just Want to Celebrate[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Rare Earth - (I Know) I'm Losing You (1970) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg3HwUGxaIY&feature=related]YouTube - Rare Earth - (I Know) I&#39;m Losing You (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Born To Wander - Rare Earth 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0ubsv0vbBQ&feature=related]YouTube - Born To Wander - Rare Earth[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Sly and the Family Stone - Everyday People 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI9RGK9iyNo&feature=related]YouTube - Sly and the Family Stone - Everyday People[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Sly & The Family Stone - Family Affair 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YZpbYqOw4o&feature=related]YouTube - Sly & The Family Stone - Family Affair[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Simon & Garfunkel - America 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W773ZPJhcVw&feature=related]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - America[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH4LAitSXCM]YouTube - Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Tarkus[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozpdBvB0hek&feature=relmfu]YouTube - Big & Rich - 8th Of November (Video)[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V7JKYaYeuM&feature=fvsr]YouTube - Steve Miller Band - Rock&#39;N Me - Live From Chicago (HD)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

WILD MOUNTAIN HONEY ~ STEVE MILLER BAND 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdf2cYpDPRA&feature=fvst]YouTube - WILD MOUNTAIN HONEY ~ STEVE MILLER BAND[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Steve Miller Band - Space Cowboy 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELcTJZLxhFU]YouTube - Steve Miller Band - Space Cowboy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Creedence Clearwater Revival: Someday Never Comes 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwNuQulK6N0&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Someday Never Comes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clJb4zx0o1o&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Paul Simon - Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard + lyrics 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46Cfrl7hMoQ&feature=related]YouTube - Paul Simon - Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zWNGEKtHL8]YouTube - Outlaws Ghost Riders In The Sky[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R0NWL0Ff_k]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project - Sirius Eye in the Sky (Live 1995)[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFC8sDTXlng]YouTube - JOURNEY "Wheel In The Sky"[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7F2X3rSSCU]YouTube - Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds (The Beatles)[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPPlGFh6OpQ]YouTube - spirit in the sky Norman Greenbaum[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAydj4OJnwQ]YouTube - The Great Gig In The Sky - Pink Floyd (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxqKj8bus-Q]YouTube - Steve Winwood - The Finer Things[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nkCPWcUpmQ]YouTube - Can&#39;t You Hear Me Knocking The Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## Robert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuIpdq7PNMQ]YouTube - Tricia Helfer Slideshow[/ame]

Slide show isn't bad either


----------



## Intense

Embryonic Journey - Jorma Kaukonen 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuXqiVFnbY8&feature=related]YouTube - Embryonic Journey - Jorma Kaukonen[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Jorma Kaukonen - Song for the north star 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhFfhxik13U&feature=related]YouTube - Jorma Kaukonen - Song for the north star[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Jorma Kaukonen - I See The Light - Live at Fur Peace Ranch 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgqvnZyiahE&feature=related]YouTube - Jorma Kaukonen - I See The Light - Live at Fur Peace Ranch[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0hlXUSWlXc&feature=grec_index]YouTube - Matchbox Twenty - Bed of Lies (Slideshow with Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME3Ahe8z16k]YouTube - Godsmack - Whatever[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJyr4DzbESM]YouTube - Rob Thomas - Street Corner Symphony with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sgw0fnxtaow]YouTube - Creed - One[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YB6H5q_gyU]YouTube - (Official) Pop Evil - "Last Man Standing"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xa8tjQrrGl8]YouTube - Phil Collins - The Roof Is Leaking (Secret Policeman&#39;s Other Ball)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

Allman Brothers - Jessica 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfM6nRVBvGs]YouTube - Allman Brothers - Jessica[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Outlaws- Green Grass and High Tides 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKbk_dQ8Mhg&feature=related]YouTube - The Outlaws- Green Grass and High Tides[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Marshall Tucker Band - "Take The Highway" 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8cUvPyvsg]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band - "Take The Highway"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Charlie Daniels Band - Simple Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBohsCG8emk]YouTube - Charlie Daniels Band - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XswCaz9xCGw]YouTube - 4 non blondes-What&#39;s up (Bigger, Better, Faster, More)[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyXz6eMCj2k]YouTube - Nazareth - Hair of the Dog[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiGg8D4hFLc&feature=feedlik]YouTube - Obummer! by Christina Houston[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHrK6L91BgA]YouTube - Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain&#39;s A-Gonna Fall[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loiH-e9Xm04]YouTube - Josh Turner & Randy Travis - King of the Road[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz1N8W8phec]YouTube - Rascal Flatts - I&#39;m Movin&#39; On[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ5b6ZlVhJM&feature=related]YouTube - Carrie Underwood and Randy Travis - I Told You So (duet)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOlrFe8nQaY&feature=fvst]YouTube - Brad Paisley - Ticks (Live on Letterman)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmaGgwn1w3U&feature=relmfu]YouTube - Randy Travis - Cowboy Boogie (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K12ThB088SA&NR=1]YouTube - The Black Keys - Your Touch [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLmIlVJYEtw&feature=related]YouTube - You Don&#39;t Know What Love Is [You Just Do As You&#39;re[/ame]


----------



## Intense

THE BYRDS- "MY BACK PAGES" ( W / LYRICS)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FUGzwUTN80]YouTube - THE BYRDS- "MY BACK PAGES" ( W / LYRICS)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

LMAO!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt8TvZP6vxk&feature=related]YouTube - The Black Keys - Strange Times[/ame]

"I think they're using real lasers!  Game Master!"


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yw1Tgj9-VU]YouTube - Linkin Park - In The End (Video)[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBJ0stMUi8A]YouTube - Expect No Mercy[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYWDP8_Pxu8&feature=related"]YouTube - Nazareth - Gone Dead Train[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbXg3ZuJ7-k&feature=related]YouTube - Jerry Garcia Band - Simple Twist of Fate (1980-03-01) 1 of 2[/ame]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nluf1xfN1-I&feature=related]YouTube - Jerry Garcia Band - Simple Twist of Fate (1980-03-01) 2 of 2[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Bad Company-Ready for Love 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTfOH7PO9qY&feature=related]YouTube - Bad Company-Ready for Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieHkKs0ewLY]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Neil Young Down By The River 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoA5cqDSasM]YouTube - Neil Young Down By The River[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Neil Young Cowgirl In The Sand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6ibl6PIKPM&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Young Cowgirl In The Sand[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Neil Young - My my, hey hey + lyrics 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDzpD_p1A8w&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Young - My my, hey hey + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Wooden Ships - CSNY Lyrics

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3dMoRtXRzc]YouTube - Wooden Ships - CSNY Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Led Zeppelin - Thats The Way 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkXV2LXBDqM&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Thats The Way[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Ten Years After - Love Like a Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBM6wdMq8CI&feature=related]YouTube - Ten Years After - Love Like a Man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Deep Purple Woman From Tokyo 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvkvjummb7g]YouTube - Deep Purple Woman From Tokyo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Deep Purple Space Trucking 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-w5sE82dKV0&feature=related]YouTube - Deep Purple Space Trucking[/ame]


----------



## Intense

David Gilmour - There's No Way Out Of Here - HD 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp1ekcwPNfQ]YouTube - David Gilmour - There&#39;s No Way Out Of Here - HD[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9BGLtqqkVI&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - Weezer - Hash Pipe[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQLWF_ItzYs]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Forever in Blue Jeans (Stereo!)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yao8JWTWwg8]YouTube - America - Sister Golden Hair (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQOmW_TVPxI&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Slow Dancin&#39;[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]kO-oPyBj9Wk[/youtube]​


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WDMnl3VYpM]YouTube - Fastball "The Way"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Tin Man - America (1974) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmIYYi-1qhE]YouTube - Tin Man - America (1974)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline (Stereo!) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w-_Vtttrfc]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline (Stereo!)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Johnny Rivers - Memphis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1-n_vtFsbI]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Memphis[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

This better work...it's hot! 

YouTube - GalleryOfVoices&#39;s Channel


----------



## Zoom-boing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOBZ_dkGpJ4]YouTube - Indigo Girls - Least Complicated[/ame]


----------



## LumpyPostage

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0zgQAp7EYw]YouTube - Nora The Piano Cat: The Sequel - Better than the original![/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7x_vWNRS5c]YouTube - Carole King - Jazzman[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3oav-LMl1k&feature=related]YouTube - The Airborne Toxic Event: Missy[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7YP4k7rMuc]YouTube - Mat Kearney - Nothing Left To Lose[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwQZQygg3Lk]YouTube - Black Eyed Peas - The Time (Dirty Bit)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2iS8XctJKo]YouTube - Jim Croce - Operator[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Donovan - Season Of The Witch 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5aPhGQ0L9Q]YouTube - Donovan - Season Of The Witch[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Traffic & Jerry Garcia Mr Dear Fantasy 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYYjgYea51w&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic & Jerry Garcia Mr Dear Fantasy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

BROOK BENTON~RAINY NIGHT IN GEORGIA 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDe_QiugRic&feature=related]YouTube - BROOK BENTON~RAINY NIGHT IN GEORGIA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

IT'S A SHAME/SPINNERS 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHXFOUQBRHE&feature=related]YouTube - IT&#39;S A SHAME/SPINNERS[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Friends of Distinction - Love or Let Me Be Lonely 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAF2HnOiOT0&feature=related]YouTube - Friends of Distinction - Love or Let Me Be Lonely[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Moments - Love On A Two Way Street 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol0ZyaGG5H4]YouTube - The Moments - Love On A Two Way Street[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Persuaders - Thin Line Between Love And Hate 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jf_E7CGf08&feature=related]YouTube - The Persuaders - Thin Line Between Love And Hate[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Ooh Baby Baby 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmjmp0XEUxA&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - Ooh Baby Baby[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Cruisin' - Smokey Robinson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drkXXuxKRv4&feature=related]YouTube - Cruisin&#39; - Smokey Robinson[/ame]


----------



## Intense

I Wanna Get Next To You - Rose Royce 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pyA8H4Lzhc&feature=related]YouTube - I Wanna Get Next To You - Rose Royce[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Isley Brothers-Who's That lady 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1DDgNCLD84]YouTube - The Isley Brothers-Who&#39;s That lady[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Todd Rundgren We Gotta Get You a Woman (Ampex LP) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2G7bvy78Jjw]YouTube - Todd Rundgren We Gotta Get You a Woman (Ampex LP)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Todd Rundgren - I Saw the Light 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXq81-cGJr4&feature=related]YouTube - Todd Rundgren - I Saw the Light[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Boz Scaggs - Georgia 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CG0f94xlg8]YouTube - Boz Scaggs - Georgia[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ylSUsel3w&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## Intense

In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3kFPBtc9BE&feature=related]YouTube - In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Carlos Santana & George Benson - Breezin' 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJzqOi2Abjc&feature=related]YouTube - Carlos Santana & George Benson - Breezin&#39;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For all y'all - even the ones too  shy to speak up.,..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1B89Osfj8dg]YouTube - SHINEDOWN - The Crow & the Butterfly (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq8T4LHJRp8]YouTube - DJ OzYBoY - Spinners - "Cupid" - 2009 Extended Edit[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY_AlrfB3U0&feature=related]YouTube - The Spinners-Working my way back to you[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=louQ7s1ZkGU]YouTube - Rollins Band - Disconnect[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRfKfZHUg84]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - Out Last Night[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWAuT4AdeY0]YouTube - Jared Leto Sings Bad Romance (Cover)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JDs3ZSDb_w&feature=related]YouTube - Cher Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down) 1987[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40GhKONnsvA&feature=related]YouTube - You haven&#39;t seen the last of me - Burlesque[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ScjucUV8v0]YouTube - Christina Aguilera - Candyman[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf7H2kJ11Vs&feature=related]YouTube - Kristine Jackson - Another Day Music Video by todd v[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Jackson Browne - Doctor My Eyes + lyrics 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqFUmo8VVg0&feature=related]YouTube - Jackson Browne - Doctor My Eyes + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Jackson Browne - The Pretender + lyrics 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQiXQUGbac0&feature=related]YouTube - Jackson Browne - The Pretender + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

JACKSON BROWNE: JAMAICA SAY YOU WILL/FOR A DANCER 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFymRAKAHHA&feature=related]YouTube - JACKSON BROWNE: JAMAICA SAY YOU WILL/FOR A DANCER[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31i1Vuxq5pA&feature=feedu]YouTube - Michele Bachmann &#39;You Ain&#39;t Seen Nothin&#39; Yet&#39; by Toots Sweet[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Simon and Garfunkel The Boxer (Original) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdKjEHfHINQ]YouTube - Simon and Garfunkel The Boxer (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Eagles - Hotel California

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCklH9gQAAg]YouTube - Eagles - Hotel California[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3OkEcdOtb0]YouTube - Alice Cooper - Killer Tour Hanging Scene[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Alice Cooper - Elected 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPsVOOITV_0&feature=fvsr]YouTube - Alice Cooper - Elected[/ame]


----------



## Intense

No More Mr. Nice Guy 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZnhuOEUFXA]YouTube - No More Mr. Nice Guy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Led Zeppelin-The Rain Song 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4v-_p5dU34]YouTube - Led Zeppelin-The Rain Song[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

New talent
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBmpV8Cn-JU&feature=feedf]YouTube - 16 Tons[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx2BQ3GEfRA]YouTube - Journey - "Wheel In The Sky" Live in Japan 1981[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_pZFciPrI8&feature=related]YouTube - Journey - Stone In Love - Live in 1981[/ame]


----------



## Rogo

"Spiral Blast" by the noise genius, Merzbow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2OvB33Pwdo]YouTube - Spiral Blast[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]HNEC735juI4[/youtube]​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZNCrLV8W_M]YouTube - Skillet - Comatose (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI3D6SVLfYs&feature=related]YouTube - Skillet - Never Surrender (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLzOoQHAZgc&feature=related]YouTube - Skillet - Live Free Or Let Me Die (Lyrics)[/ame]

Here are the lyrics:
Death until the dust, and we're waiting
Ruined in the rust, of our craving
It feels like, it feels like
Don't you know the cost, of your betrayal?
You're the one that's lost, you're gonna fail
It feels like, it feels like you're gasping with all your might

You can't take away my strength
Fix these broken veins
There's nothing left to fight (Live free or let me die)
You can't take away my pride, I won't be denied
There's nothing left to fight (Live free or let me die)

Insects walk below, I'm on a wire
Fire will burn below, but I am higher
It feels like, it feels like
Don't you know the cost, of your betrayal?
You're the one that's lost, you're gonna fail
It feels like, it feels like you're gasping with all your might

You can't take away my strength
Fix these broken veins
There's nothing left to fight (Live free or let me die)
You can't take away my pride, I won't be denied
There's nothing left to fight (Live free or let me die)

Do you remember how
You became who you are now?
Do you remember how
It felt to breathe without
Gasping with all your might?

You can't take away my strength
Fix these broken veins
Nothing left to fight

You can't take away my strength
Fix these broken veins
There's nothing left to fight (Live free or let me die)
You can't take away my pride, I won't be denied
There's nothing left to fight
Nothing left to fight (Nothing left to fight)
Live free or let me die
Live free or let me die
Live free or let me die


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4Hk6qDgQjA]YouTube - Gary Allan - Best I Ever Had[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUDfe7vZUfw]YouTube - frederic vitani - we can be strong[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDjsp-mdc1s&feature=fvst]YouTube - Elton John - Tiny Dancer[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8]YouTube - Elton John - Your song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrv6sa0PrtU]YouTube - "Hesitate" - Official Video[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7J1_hZ7iM&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - Alison Krauss-The Lucky One[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UWx-shGM0g&feature=related]YouTube - One More Day by Diamond Rio - The Last Time[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEBgRF1hkDA]YouTube - Foster & Lloyd "Texas In 1880"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvQX3KNpRM8]YouTube - The Road Goes on Forever[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzkhOmKVW08&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles - Something[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWofQTAhUKA&feature=grec_index]YouTube - Skillet - It`s Not Me It`s You (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHs5cg5RIu8&feature=relmfu]YouTube - Papa Roach - I Almost Told You That I Loved You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqgM240GoU4&feature=related]YouTube - Hinder - Born To Be Wild[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRKk-njtOic]YouTube - Elton John - Tiny Dancer Live[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D4cI2QS1Dc]YouTube - Kansas City by the Dingos a 1960&#39;s Brit Group[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Early Pink Floyd before Roger Waters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mAFNwRsqOA&feature=related]YouTube - Pink Floyd - The Gnome[/ame]


----------



## Meister

The Who's first big hit

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY3hUdK56IM]YouTube - The Who - Happy Jack[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypv1lZlW1WY&feature=related]YouTube - THE SEARCHERS- " NEEDLES AND PINS " ( W/ LYRICS)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNbU8WCyVe8&feature=related]YouTube - Fugs - I Couldn&#39;t Get High[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOEn6ruJRck]YouTube - Hermans Hermits - I&#39;m Into Something Good (1965)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiua7--OBKs]YouTube - finger eleven - paralyzer - music video[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R-L5XH0anA]YouTube - Tommy James & the Shondells - Come To Me - 45 rpm[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Et0QrAY1Tu8]YouTube - THE EOTS ROCKS[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lke1pCmYFCU&feature=related]YouTube - Tommy James & The Shondells-I Like The Way (1967).mov[/ame]


----------



## 8atman

My tastes are insanely diverse, but overall I'm a rock'n'roll guy. Still, I like a lot of very obscure artists and styles, many you probably never heard of.

The Eagles -- King of Hollywood
Slayer -- Angel of Death
Front 242 -- Junkdrome
LULL -- Like a slow river


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBvVyAynGfA]YouTube - Jay & The Americans - Let's Lock The Door (Shindig 1965)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d15kruWc8Hg&feature=related]YouTube - Heart- These dreams + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuvDxfTpP3o&feature=related]YouTube - Roxette-It Must Have Been Love-HD-1920x1080[/ame]


----------



## Intense

cat stevens - Where Do The Children Play - Tea For The Tille 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPr_WQm0-UY]YouTube - cat stevens - Where Do The Children Play - Tea For The Tille[/ame]


----------



## Intense

cat stevens - Miles From Nowhere - Tea For The Tillerman 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69SdUgD5cmU&feature=related]YouTube - cat stevens - Miles From Nowhere - Tea For The Tillerman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Beach Dawn - Mystic Traveler - Dave Mason 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E]YouTube - Beach Dawn - Mystic Traveler - Dave Mason[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KjF58a6V_s]YouTube - Albert Hammond___It Never Rains in Southern California[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29RvK7OI2Fg]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music .1972[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk]YouTube - Steve Earle - Copperhead Road[/ame]


----------



## LumpyPostage

Stevie pumps up the funk.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ul7X5js1vE]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - Superstition live on Sesame Street[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqyWgGgIe8w&feature=related]YouTube - Missing You - Alison Krauss[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBYhQnjyrWo&feature=fvsr]YouTube - Evanescence - Sweet Sacrifice (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Stevie Wonder- Living For The City 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJlDgYw5bWk&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Wonder- Living For The City[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Jim Croce - New York's Not My Home 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USVvxcaa4OA]YouTube - Jim Croce - New York&#39;s Not My Home[/ame]


----------



## Intense

James Taylor - Fire and Rain, Live 1970 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOIo4lEpsPY&feature=related]YouTube - James Taylor - Fire and Rain, Live 1970[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Jackson Browne - Stay 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3bUg8wsgVE&feature=related]YouTube - Jackson Browne - Stay[/ame]


----------



## Intense

jesse colin young - sunlight 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQYYEHjDPrM]YouTube - jesse colin young - sunlight[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Face the fire- Dan Fogelberg(original version) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAp2v3r-QZc&feature=related]YouTube - Face the fire- Dan Fogelberg(original version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

gary moore - Victims Of The Future - Victims Of The Future

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpfpRLuYEa8]YouTube - gary moore - Victims Of The Future - Victims Of The Future[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]YouTube - Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Meister said:


> The Who's first big hit
> 
> YouTube - The Who - Happy Jack




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8dSBWysmnM]YouTube - Boris the Spider[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9sTxEuuyVU]YouTube - Staying Alive[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgyxqNlKOjc]YouTube - Glass Pear - My Ghost[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRM70Jw7F4M&feature=related]YouTube - Kelly Clarkson - My Life Would Suck Without You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asaCQOZpqUQ&feature=related]YouTube - P!nk - Don&#39;t Let Me Get Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg59q4puhmg]YouTube - Avril Lavigne - Girlfriend[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I&NR=1&feature=fvwp]YouTube - Lady Gaga - Bad Romance[/ame]


----------



## Morell

I am listening to Gravity- John Mayer



Whats Your Number online 
Watch Prom


----------



## Morell

Thats me


----------



## auditor0007

YouTube - Tyler Ward - Original Song - "Everything" - Available on iTunes


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57sfRo26fAc&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Only 4 Yearsold - Hank Williams Jr.Jambalaya[/ame]


----------



## mal

For years I didn't realize what Everlast was saying at the end of this song... Maybe he could just kick someone's ass who he as beef with?...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csy8Nx0t1tg]YouTube - House of Pain - House and the Rising Son (Feat. Son Doobie)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

Doobie Brothers - Takin' It To The Streets (High Quality) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G54lfxiid_w&feature=PlayList&p=C810D89F123A7CFD&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Takin&#39; It To The Streets (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Tin Man - America (1974)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmIYYi-1qhE&feature=related]YouTube - Tin Man - America (1974)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The James Gang - Walk Away

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_GZIaghqV0&feature=related]YouTube - The James Gang - Walk Away[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Doors - Roadhouse Blues w/Lyrics

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNigNUD8CKo]YouTube - The Doors - Roadhouse Blues w/Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE

Eat A Peach.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo]YouTube - Melissa- Allman brothers[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=929sn1qMCcM]YouTube - 0RPHAN TEARS featuring Wax[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

The song in my head. Why it popped up I dunno:

Oh yea it was on a commercial for mops LOL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3j_fdSpkmE]YouTube - Eric Carmen "All By MySelf"[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waoIKH49y8I]YouTube - Heart - Two Faces Of Eve (live in Seattle, 2002)[/ame]


----------



## The T

Intense said:


> The Doors - Roadhouse Blues w/Lyrics
> 
> YouTube - The Doors - Roadhouse Blues w/Lyrics


 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41ohFqkhASU"]YouTube - The Doors - L.A. Woman[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYjZK_6i37M]YouTube - Godsmack - I Stand Alone[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBMT3OMEPwk]YouTube - Five Finger Death Punch Far From Home[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE

Thought it was fly-shit on the map...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1axx2FJUTg]YouTube - Mark Knopfler - Dont Crash The Ambulance + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## manifold

A friendly reminder of what a DUMBASS Mick Abrahams was.


----------



## Intense

Alan Parsons Project "TIME"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvwrSdMY7dQ&feature=related]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project "TIME"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Alan Parsons Project- Days Are Numbers (The Traveller) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgmzzDWUJ94&feature=related]YouTube - The Alan Parsons Project- Days Are Numbers (The Traveller)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Alan Parsons Project-Eye In The Sky 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMAGwMAXTpU&feature=related]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project-Eye In The Sky[/ame]


SR-71 Blackbird - Eye In The Sky


----------



## Intense

The Boys are Back in Town - Thin Lizzy (1976) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ham6vFy8v2I]YouTube - The Boys are Back in Town - Thin Lizzy (1976)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0]YouTube - Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqaOp7sIy0w]YouTube - I&#39;ve Been Loving You Too Long - Otis Redding[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5rG6gXCE9c]YouTube - Deep River Woman - Lionel Richie[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cThU6B6hdMg]YouTube - Kansas "Distant Vision"[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPQz5nCn158]YouTube - Zoom - Commodores[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3X_2KUah-Ek]YouTube - Heart - White Lightning and Wine (Live!)[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-s9RIiMD00]YouTube - Heart~If You Love Me Like Music (I&#39;ll Be Your Song)[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHimj-crMrA]YouTube - Imaginary Lover - Atlanta Rhythm Section[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FBUbv2LUEc&feature=related]YouTube - Make Me Lose Control - Eric Carmen (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBvwDBZGr0I&feature=related]YouTube - Eric Carmen she did it[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxCxpsnTGc0&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - ERIC CARMEN- "HEY DEANIE"[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7UXYbiJ_dE&feature=fvsr]YouTube - Eurythmics Jennifer and Sweet Dreams Live From Heaven 1983[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sddUqOgBIpI]YouTube - Josh Thompson - Won&#39;t Be Lonely Long[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybnabfC8NmM]YouTube - Carbon Leaf Grey Sky Eyes[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5UTNKXR8xw"]YouTube - Dope - I'm Back[/ame]


I'm back to put it in motion
I'm back to tell you no lies
Sit back and sip on this notion
I'm back to put it in drive
I'm back watch out I'm back
What ya gonna do
I'm back to cause a commotion
I'm back to demoralize
Sit back and feel the emotion
I'm back to keep it alive
I'm back watch out I'm back

What ya gonna do
When the sound goes boom
What ya gonna do
Make a make a move
Motherfucker
When the sound goes boom
Watch out I'm back

I'm back to put it in motion
I'm back to reemphasize
Get back don't need your promotion
I'm back to keep it alive
I'm back watch out I'm back
What ya gonna do
I'm back because of devotion
I'm back to capitalize
Sit back and feel the explosion
I'm back to put it in drive
I'm back watch out I'm back
What ya gonna do

What ya gonna do
When the sound goes boom
What ya gonna do
Make a make a move
Motherfucker
When the sound goes boom
Watch out I'm back

I'm back to put it in motion
I'm back to tell you no lies
Sit back and feel the emotion
I'm back to keep it alive
I'm back watch out I'm back


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CQu1rAsIss&feature=related]YouTube - 10 Years-Fix Me[/ame]

It's taken a lifetime to lose my way
A lifetime of yesterdays
All the wasted time on my hands
Turns to sand
And fades in the wind

Crossing lines
Small crimes
Taking back what is mine

I'm fine in the fire
I feed on the friction
I'm right where I should be
Don't try and fix me
I'm fine in the fire
I feed on the friction
I'm right where I should be
Don't try and fix me

So lost for so long
To find to my way
I failed to follow
I'm out of place

Crossing Lines
Small crimes
Taking back what is mine

I'm fine in the fire
I feed on the friction
I'm right where I should be
Don't try and fix me
I'm fine in the fire
I feed on the friction
I'm right where I should be
Don't try and fix me

I'm fine in the fire
I feed on the friction
I'm right I should be
Don't try and fix me
I'm fine in the fire
I feed on the friction
I'm right where I should be
Don't try and fix me
I'm fine in the fire
I feed on the friction
I'm right where I should be
Don't try and fix me


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MttRGR4hLv0]YouTube - The Bigger The Figure - From Igor The Movie[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjVNlG5cZyQ]YouTube - P!nk - Raise Your Glass[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKA-v_qc9V4&feature=related]YouTube - Igor&#39;s Blind Orphans Song[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPYNL5ioo8E]YouTube - A Pirate Looks At 40[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bESGLojNYSo&feature=relmfu]YouTube - Lady Gaga - Poker Face[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpv5oaN9uqo]YouTube - LADY GAGA Poker Face "Joker Face" Parody[/ame]

so awful it's awesome


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlEdFJpQ8-c]YouTube - Rihanna - S&M (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOIfPIITkUc]YouTube - Red London - all the skinhead girls[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eiw-EB6Oiz4]YouTube - Marazene - Self-Worth[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvO8kW_Ee00&feature=related]YouTube - A Man I'll Never Be, Lyrics, Brad Delp and Boston[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Season of the Witch - Mike Bloomfield, Al Kooper, Steve Stills 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWkMMXgQohc&feature=related]YouTube - Season of the Witch - Mike Bloomfield, Al Kooper, Steve Stills[/ame]


----------



## LumpyPostage

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJZYG5qwHHI]YouTube - THE BEST - Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb - PULSE - HD High Definition Widescreen[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kayjtl4zs80]YouTube - Restless Heart - New York (Hold Her Tight) [Lyrics][/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4OI0GUCI_A]YouTube - LOWKEY - OBAMA NATION (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - BANNED FROM TV (DOWNLOAD ON MAY 3RD!!)[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogJQgo0QpSs]YouTube - The Asteroids Galaxy Tour - The Golden Age (Live)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcJJMk81ZSw]YouTube - Delerium ft. Sarah McLachlan - Silence [Tiesto Remix][/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkTQUtx818w]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird-BBC 1975[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]d8ekz_CSBVg[/youtube]​


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXKHMaoalB0]YouTube - The Temptations -Just My Imagination from the movie[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qrRzNidzIc&feature=BFa&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=5]YouTube - Breaking Benjamin - I Will Not Bow[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGQVETVVGf0]YouTube - WALTER MURPHY & THE BIG APPLE BAND - A Fifth Of Beethoven[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2n7yOkeFJMM]YouTube - French Fries With Pepper - Morphine[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]fLexgOxsZu0[/youtube]​


----------



## Cal

[youtube]1AJmKkU5POA[/youtube]​


----------



## xsited1

I posted this once before in another thread, but this is the song I'm listening to right now.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZc0Ln9DTKQ]YouTube - Neil Zaza - I&#39;m Alright[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haTw-xM6Vx0]YouTube - Cross Canadian Ragweed - Sick And Tired[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1Bi1c9LmhU&feature=autoplay&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=17&playnext=6]YouTube - Avenged Sevenfold - Nightmare (Lyric Video)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1V7EwR5w2A]YouTube - Frankie Valli - Grease - Movie open (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djv5GJndscI]YouTube - Def Leppard - Animal[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oobDQ0vdm8M&feature=related]YouTube - Guns.N.Roses-Sweet Child O&#39;Mine[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkoT1nZOexY&feature=related"]YouTube - Blake Shelton - Home (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2oIiPwy_4I]YouTube - Areosmith - Aerosmith - I Dont Wanna Miss A Thing[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AbleoGv01A]YouTube - Genesis - D1: 6. The Grand Parade of Lifeless Packaging / 7. Back In N.Y.C.[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsKPPL-j6kE]YouTube - Chic with Nile Rodgers - Le Freak (From "Live At Montreux 2004" DVD)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb4Q-2TueEM]YouTube - Papa Roach - Burn[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Genesis - Man On The Corner (music video) HQ 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htTTrXB025E]YouTube - Genesis - Man On The Corner (music video) HQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Phil Collins: Hits- In The Air Tonight 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aApSEhaJjM]YouTube - Phil Collins: Hits- In The Air Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REuLlW2ktMg&feature=relmfu]YouTube - Papa Roach - ...To Be Loved[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The&#12288;Way&#12288;I&#65364;&#12288;Is&#12288;&#65374;Bruce&#12288;Hornsby&#65374; 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv5a50RGhD4&feature=related]YouTube - The[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill + lyrics 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fF8wU4Nl9Y]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

in your eyes de Peter Gabriel 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRwUpw-wNE0&feature=fvsr]YouTube - in your eyes de Peter Gabriel[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Pink Floyd Mother 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBkTUzKAiXQ]YouTube - Pink Floyd Mother[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Us and Them - Pink Floyd (Studio Version) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcG47CpsU6c&feature=related]YouTube - Us and Them - Pink Floyd (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENPk_Jk0AJg&feature=grec_index]YouTube - Bullet For My Valentine - Bittersweet Memories[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Head East- Never Been Any Reason 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7jW8_2Us5c]YouTube - Head East- Never Been Any Reason[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Slow Ride- Foghat (Full Version)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0&feature=related]YouTube - Slow Ride- Foghat (Full Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

FREE RIDE - Edgar Winter Group 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWpND8GhBuU&feature=related]YouTube - FREE RIDE - Edgar Winter Group[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mV_5-bRPo&feature=related]YouTube - Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Billy Idol - "Mony Mony"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAmgTNATJkk]YouTube - Billy Idol - "Mony Mony"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Billy Idol - Eyes Without A Face

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKmldYSDJaM]YouTube - Billy Idol - Eyes Without A Face[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--uwZsdJ2_Y]YouTube - Atomic Tom - Take Me Out (VEVO Powerstation: Austin, TX)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Love the song, can't watch the video. Makes me wanna punch my monitor:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOibtqWo6z4&feature=autoplay&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=6&playnext=5]YouTube - Metallica - Turn The Page[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

My Sweet
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aofoBrFNdg]YouTube - Biz Markie - Just A Friend[/ame]

Have you ever met a girl that you tried to date
But a year to make love she wanted you to wait
Let me tell ya a story of my situation
I was talkin' to this girl from the U.S. nation
The way that I met her was on tour at a concert
She had long hair and a short miniskirt
I just got onstage drippin', pourin' with sweat
I was walkin' through the crowd and guess who I met
I whispered in her ear, "Come to the picture booth
So I can ask you some questions to see if your hundred proof"
I asked her her name, she said blah-blah-blah
She had 9/10 pants and a very big bra
I took a couple of flicks and she was enthused
I said, "How do you like the show?" 
she said, "I was very amused"
I started throwin' bass, she started throwin' back mid-range
But when I sprung the question, she acted kind of strange
Then when I asked, "Do ya have a man?" she tried to pretend
She said, "No I don't, I only have a friend"
Come on, I'm not even goin' for it
This is what I'm goin' sing

You, you got what I need but you say he's just a friend
And you say he's just a friend, oh baby
You, you got what I need but you say he's just a friend
But you say he's just a friend, oh baby
You, you got what I need but you say he's just a friend
But you say he's just a friend

So I took blah-blah's word for it at this time
I thought just havin' a friend couldn't be no crime
'Cause I have friends and that's a fact 
Like Agnes, Agatha, Germaine, and Jacq
Forget about that, let's go into the story
About a girl named blah-blah-blah that adored me
So we started talkin', getttin' familiar
Spendin' a lot of time so we can build a
A relationship or some understanding
How it's gonna be in the future we was plannin'
Everything sounded so dandy and sweet
I had no idea I was in for a treat
After this was established, everything was cool
The tour was over and she went back to school
I called every day to see how she was doin'
Everytime that I called her it seemed somethin' was brewin'
I called her room, a guy picked up, and then I called again
I said, "Yo, who was that?" "Oh, he's just a friend"
Don't gimme that, don't even gimme that
Jus' bust this

You, you got what I need but you say he's just a friend
And you say he's just a friend, oh baby
You, you got what I need but you say he's just a friend
But you say he's just a friend, oh baby
You, you got what I need but you say he's just a friend
But you say he's just a friend

So I came to her college on a surprise visit
To see my girl that was so exquisite
It was a school day, I knew she was there
The first semester of the school year
I went to a gate to ask where was her dorm
This guy made me fill out a visitor's form
He told me where it was and I as on my way
To see my baby doll, I was happy to say
I arrived in front of the dormitory
Yo, could you tell me where is door three?
They showed me where it was for the moment
I didn't know I was in for such an event
So I came to her room and opened the door
Oh, snap! Guess what I saw?
A fella tongue-kissin' my girl in the mouth,
I was so in shock my heart went down south
So please listen to the message that I send
Don't ever talk to a girl who says she just has a friend


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li_W-6djZ60]YouTube - i am the highway - audioslave (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Te2jqQS76dQ&feature=related]YouTube - Audioslave - Be Yourself[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuYGb0qpnpI&feature=related]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - I Needed To Fall[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPb9nwvvif0]YouTube - camel toe[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - camel toe



Oh yeah?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIqttbRlJUQ&feature=related]YouTube - Rodney Carrington - (OFFICIAL) Dear Penis - Chris Dill[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

The official song of this year's DNC

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCyS6TwwO9g]YouTube - the DILS - class war[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Did I already post this one?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H2ikwWcHAI"]YouTube - Horrorpops Boot2Boot[/ame]


Here we stand,
No cash on hand,
And now, man,
have one demand.
But we've been made vagrants,
Abbreviated.
Give us a reason

We&#8217;ve been persecuted,
Prosecuted,
Abominated,
Aggravated.
Everything they possibly can do to us, has been done.
Now it's on.
A line has been drawn,
Bring it on.

Here we go,
Here we go,
We&#8217;re not alone
Do you want to follow, follow, follow, follow?
We&#8217;re on the run
On the land,
That was something out of hand.
We're eye to eye, boot to boot
Step aside
We're tired of being wronged.

Here&#8217;s your surprise,
You can&#8217;t demise
Your lies.
It&#8217;s not a fight,
But a way of life.
And we will arise
With no compromise.

We&#8217;ll have them persecuted,
Prosecuted,
Abominated,
Aggravated.
Everything they possibly can do to us, has been done.
Now it&#8217;s on.
A line has been drawn,
Bring it on.

Here we go,
Here we go,
We&#8217;re not alone,
Do you want to follow, follow, follow, follow?
We&#8217;re on the run,
On the land,
That was something out of hand.
We&#8217;re eye to eye, boot to boot
Step aside
We&#8217;re tired of being wronged.

Here we go,
Here we go,
We&#8217;re not alone,
Do you want to follow, follow, follow, follow?
Well, here we run,
On the land,
That was something out of hand.
We&#8217;re eye to eye, boot to boot,
Step aside
We&#8217;re tired of being wronged.

Here we go,
Here we go,
We&#8217;re not alone,
Do you want to follow follow, follow, follow?
We&#8217;re on the run
On the land,
That was something out of hand.
We&#8217;re eye to eye, boot to boot
Step aside,
We&#8217;re tired of being wronged.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NQIPVqLMUg]YouTube - Journey - Don&#39;t Stop Believin&#39; (Live in Japan)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLeIyy2ipps]YouTube - Shinedown - 45 (Video)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02BUCVBHSKw]YouTube - Faithless - God Is A DJ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q3cGjOtCnA&NR=1]YouTube - Shinedown - The Crow & The Butterfly[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuvF7HF_kLM]YouTube - P!nk - God Is A DJ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RLwuDQSkDI]YouTube - Thirty Seconds To Mars - Hurricane (Censored Version)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o70Pb-0dJE]YouTube - Jack Off Jill Cinnamon Spider[/ame]

A witch will burn
when she's thrown into the fire
Not her she'll peel and writhe
but never expire
She crawls on webs of lies
I die up inside her
to take what's mine
that bitch the cinnamon spider

I won't try
and every time I tell that lie
I live without guilt
and I won't cry
and I hope you love your life
and live with your guilt

Consumed by hate and guilt
She'll never retire
too old to fix
too dead to ever acquire
slit wrists - talk shit
But she will never inspire
a plan to save herself
the cinnamon spider

I won't try
and every time I tell that lie
I live without guilt
and I won't cry
and I hope you love your life
and live with your guilt

bite heads off those who fail
and try to imply her
forlorn despised
I am the cinnamon spider

I won't try
and every time I tell that lie
I live without guilt
and I won't cry
and I hope you love your life
and live with your guilt

and I am fine
and I'll learn to take what's mine
and live without guilt
Oh yeah


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubvV498pyIM&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLHzf43Vbxif8]YouTube - No Doubt - It&#39;s My Life[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f27I0RIdWk]YouTube - White Skull - It&#39;s My Life[/ame]


   [Fonto]

I've never waited or wanted
someone to call on me
so many men to know
but noone to stay with
I love my wild life
and all that it means
I'm gathering the flowers
even if it's not spring
Don't fuck with me guy
I know the playbill
Don't fuck with me guy
I won't turn back on ya'
Me and my motorbike
my wings my fantasy
I got it all now
let's keep on ridin' on
I feel a strange sensaction
when I'm by myself
freedom and powerness
are running in to my veins
Don't fuck ... 
It's my life
I've never waited or wanted
someone to call on me
so many men to know
but noone to stay with
You were the reason
I open my eyes
but freedom it's the reason now
I can still survive
Don't fuck ...
I won't turn back on ya'


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8AlrxDRyPk]YouTube - London After Midnight - Nothing&#39;s Sacred [slideshow + lyrics][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5JJy8Z4dNM]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Let Me Hear You Scream[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocDlOD1Hw9k]YouTube - P!nk - F**kin&#39; Perfect[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heXbao0WYIA]YouTube - Deadstar assembly-Breathe for me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQWszrZHBPI]YouTube - Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd - The Wall[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X60KwLs5Qpc]YouTube - Simple Plan~ Perfect [[*Official Video*]] best ever!!!![/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdfFYnKlVgU]YouTube - HD AUDIOSURF Boston - Higher Power[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ancYk63Hq94]YouTube - Brad Paisley - Old Alabama (Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MpOoDYrIX8&feature=related]YouTube - Hop - i Want Candy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Santana & Clapton - Jingo 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAf3gqdCrDs]YouTube - Santana & Clapton - Jingo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Europa (Earth's Cry, Heaven's Smile), Santana 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBDLQZgntYE]YouTube - Europa (Earth&#39;s Cry, Heaven&#39;s Smile), Santana[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Carlos Santana - Let the Children Play 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15FSw756ihk]YouTube - Carlos Santana - Let the Children Play[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Carlos SANTANA/ GYPSY WOMAN 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiozPXDHnYc]YouTube - Carlos SANTANA/ GYPSY WOMAN[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAkLgdbaytg]YouTube - Ice Cube - You Can Do It (Uncensored)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZlFBSRrSR0]YouTube - Spike Jones Der Fuehrer&#39;s Face[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6z5q2r73vc]YouTube - Apoptygma Berzerk - Love To Blame (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsocZrEcp0Y]YouTube - Dan Fogelberg - Leader of the band "with lyrics"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA]YouTube - John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

John Cafferty - Tough All Over

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83GhuwtScHc&feature=related]YouTube - John Cafferty - Tough All Over[/ame]


----------



## Intense

On The Dark Side - Eddie And The Cruisers lyrics.mpg 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7uUDwuJ6ak&feature=related]YouTube - On The Dark Side - Eddie And The Cruisers lyrics.mpg[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYvOsnhV6ZY]YouTube - Ozark Mountain Daredevils-If You Wanna Get to Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfHzJU-Rlo4]YouTube - T Rex - Hot Love (www.easyaction.co.uk)[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f__KyX6RiA]YouTube - linkin park somewhere i belong official music video[/ame]


----------



## The T

Enjoy If You've Never Seen...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIBZKsAB0h0"]YouTube - Virtual Blue Angels[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPc-o-4Nsbk&feature=related]YouTube - Nickelback - Savin Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Billy Joel - We Didn't Start The Fire (with lyrics)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6POmPgeLW2U&feature=related]YouTube - Billy Joel - We Didn&#39;t Start The Fire (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiSfTyrvJlg&feature=related]YouTube - Hinder - Lips Of An Angel[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0-lENIRHaM&feature=related]YouTube - Puddle Of Mudd - Control[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpIg5Qb2vLk]YouTube - Edenbridge - As far as eyes can see[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Badfinger - Day after day (1971) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKyEzV3ZWqU&feature=related]YouTube - Badfinger - Day after day (1971)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

BADFINGER - Without You (1970)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAD7l0gymbQ&feature=related]YouTube - BADFINGER - Without You (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

BADFINGER - Come And Get It (1970)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY4BjGFzwu0&feature=related]YouTube - BADFINGER - Come And Get It (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

David Gilmour - No Way

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmCgi3v4bgY&feature=related]YouTube - David Gilmour - No Way[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Firefall Just remember I love you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt6lYiKcik8]YouTube - Firefall Just remember I love you[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Going to California by Led Zeppelin 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpVLlnQ08OA]YouTube - Going to California by Led Zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Ian Thomas "Painted Ladies" 1973 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRvY-I9pNpI&feature=related]YouTube - Ian Thomas "Painted Ladies" 1973[/ame]


----------



## Intense

in the city joe walsh 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUAacbCcouA&feature=related]YouTube - in the city joe walsh[/ame]


----------



## Intense

SANTANA - Treat (1970) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXkGVAwWIrk&feature=related]YouTube - SANTANA - Treat (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM7NQQ0Lfu4&feature=related]YouTube - Carrie Underwood - Cowboy Casanova[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]nC_Z-EPSVaI[/youtube]​


----------



## Phoenix

Cal said:


> [youtube]nC_Z-EPSVaI[/youtube]​



They're (Three Days Grace) playing about 30 minutes away from me tonight. But I didn't get tickets. They're with Avenged Sevenfold and Sevendust.

I AM gonna get tickets to the Summer Slam in June - Seether, Hinder, Sick Puppies, Mindset Evolution and Bad City.  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNvnSLNrrAU]YouTube - Avenged Sevenfold Welcome to the family lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Cal

Phoenix said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]nC_Z-EPSVaI[/youtube]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're (Three Days Grace) playing about 30 minutes away from me tonight. But I didn't get tickets. They're with Avenged Sevenfold and Sevendust.
> 
> I AM gonna get tickets to the Summer Slam in June - Seether, Hinder, Sick Puppies, Mindset Evolution and Bad City.
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNvnSLNrrAU]YouTube - Avenged Sevenfold Welcome to the family lyrics[/ame]
Click to expand...


You, my lady, have some wonderful musical tastes . You nearly always post songs that I love listening to.. .

& mann.. Lucky you! Love Hinder & Sick Puppies!!!

[youtube]liW-kWFiXtQ[/youtube]​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aFME---thY]YouTube - sick puppies - riptide (official music video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJ6kKU8ml98]YouTube - Sevendust - The Past feat. Chris Daughtry[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSpUgJFzAQ4]YouTube - Mushroomhead Almost Gone[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy8HPSIFXEM&feature=related]YouTube - Seether - Fake It[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHmrhNJ6Q6o&feature=related]YouTube - 12 Stones - Lie To Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eDmYGXHzdQ&feature=related]YouTube - Evanescence - You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kslHr7_9Zac]YouTube - The Eagles - Get over it[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfBAoFGEVTA&feature=related]YouTube - Get Over It - Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgVBiBAZsio&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - Eagles Live - Learn to Be Still[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdaE20CaQy0&feature=related]YouTube - Eagles-love will keep us alive live version[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTJDSzW0JZE&feature=related]YouTube - The girl from yesterday[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp1n-jAnABU&feature=related]YouTube - EAGLES Live Milano, 2009 - WAITING IN THE WEEDS[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJS_Mdb5_-k&feature=related]YouTube - Eagles Do Something[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPlMnXW3l-Q]YouTube - lyrics-The one you love(Glenn Frey)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdzbjUWu2VU&feature=related]YouTube - Sometimes Love Just Ain&#39;t Enough[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEcjgJSqSRU]YouTube - Weird Al Yankovic - The Saga Begins[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLZb4Xs0z_o]YouTube - David Bowie - Diamond Dogs[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGkqm2MkyF8&feature=related]YouTube - John Lennon & Elton John LIVE - I Saw Her Standing There[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l09H-3zzgA&feature=related]YouTube - The Strokes - Under Cover Of Darkness[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZcOJgdC9R0&feature=related]YouTube - Jack Johnson - If I Had Eyes[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT95vq69jcc]YouTube - Cyanotic - Transhuman[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svkYyz_vxnw]YouTube - Cyanotic - Resurgence[/ame]

A restless reaction to what I witness. Taught to believe that ignorance  is strength. A dystopic creation dividing a nation. Theocratic agendas  breeding fear from hate. A last chance to rectify a fading hope now lost  in time. To retain control of an open mind. To recoup the losses and  fall in line. Waiting in worry for the confirmation of information which  proves to be a case of history repeating. This is a call to arms. This  is a call to war. This is a call instilling fear in all. This is a  rallying cry. This is a reason to die. Divided we stand and united we  fall. Tension mounting with every moment. Ascending faster than the  speed of sound. Suffice to say we succumb to combat. Sending our  successors to the battleground. A sole voice to justify a reason for so  many to decry. Intolerance and faith confides that death is a product of  peace in


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrOeGCJdZe4]YouTube - OneRepublic - All The Right Moves[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zSRcFxZVAA]YouTube - Tanz Mit Laibach[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xnQSkcw5c0]YouTube - We Are Antifascist! - Camarada Kalashnikov[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIjVuRTm-dc&feature=related]YouTube - Maroon 5 - She Will Be Loved[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - Tanz Mit Laibach



Fear the Kittens (Laibach) - rathergood.com


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZFTKxuIv7Q"]YouTube - Marori Morningstar - Things To Come[/ame]

'_The war started when people accepted the idiotic principle that peace could be maintained by arranging to defend themselves  with weapons they couldn't possibly use without committing suicide_'


----------



## Phoenix

Heard this on the radio this morning. A mom called in to request it for her 25 yr. old son who has no job and isn't trying to get one, all the while crashing on her couch.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqHkuHy39eA]YouTube - The Offspring - Why Don&#39;t You Get A Job?[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzY2Qcu5i2A&feature=related]YouTube - The Offspring - Pretty Fly (For A White Guy)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FKUvAkqUJ0]YouTube - "All I Want" by Toad The Wet Sprocket[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bal6qLpe-Wc&NR=1]YouTube - Barenaked Ladies - Too Little Too Late (Video Version)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoFMRXlNJ6Y&feature=related]YouTube - Barenaked Ladies - Sound of Your Voice [Official Music Video][/ame]


----------



## Meister

RIP, Phoebe

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5AaNLyFpoI]YouTube - Phoebe Snow Poetry Man[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEnJDaqT3-0]YouTube - Every Breath You Take - Sting & The Police[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pudOFG5X6uA]YouTube - REM Everybody Hurts[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RqULUds4AU]YouTube - Go Now - Moody Blues[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhhtRxqSrys]YouTube - Molly Hatchet: Flirtin With Disaster[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5wDiA6IjA0]YouTube - Hurt Me - Kerli[/ame]

So full of rage, the human race
Hold me while I'm falling down
Rearrange what you have found

(Hurt me)
You see me crawling on the floor
Is that what you've been longing for?
(Hurt me)
Is this enough, do you want more?
Go on if it makes you soar

(Hurt me)
You see me crawling on the floor
Is that what you've been longing for?
(Hurt me)
Is this enough, do you want more?
Go on if it makes you soar

You hate my face, my sweet embrace
You hate me when I'm all around
Enjoy it when I'm burning down

(Hurt me)
You see me crawling on the floor
Is that what you've been longing for?
(Hurt me)
Is this enough, do you want more?
Go on if it makes you soar

(Hurt me)
You see me crawling on the floor
Is that what you've been longing for?
(Hurt me)
Is this enough, do you want more?
Go on if it makes you soar

(Hurt me)
You see me crawling on the floor
Is that what you've been longing for?
(Hurt me)
Is this enough, do you want more?
Go on if it makes you soar

(Hurt me)
You see me crawling on the floor
Is that what you've been longing for?
(Hurt me)
Is this enough, do you want more?
Go on if it makes you soar

(Hurt me)
You see me crawling on the floor
Is that what you've been longing for?
(Hurt me)
Is this enough, do you want more?
Go on if it makes you soar


----------



## Intense

The Song Is Over - The Who 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgYudFmmOl4&feature=PlayList&p=87210601714A9B37&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=1]YouTube - The Song Is Over - The Who[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvMFm5nKeUc&feature=related]YouTube - Lemonheads Mrs Robinson a Musique video[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6oAFlPLGA8]YouTube - A Land Down Under - Men at Work[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw]YouTube - I&#39;m Shipping Up To Boston - Dropkick Murphys[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeYXI8CkS3U&feature=fvst]YouTube - Ministry - Psalm 69[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

Rare Earth video Born to Wander 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO-Dmpw_w2c&feature=related]YouTube - Rare Earth video Born to Wander[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrv6sa0PrtU]YouTube - "Hesitate" - Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Gypsy Man WAR 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvEwLmJ8Qqo&feature=related]YouTube - Gypsy Man WAR[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Slippin' Into Darkness 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGqsOX4g99k&feature=related]YouTube - Slippin&#39; Into Darkness[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Just My Imagination (Running Away With Me) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hsYRLlW-c4&feature=related]YouTube - Just My Imagination (Running Away With Me)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwxUgefMStM&feature=related]YouTube - Disturbed - "The Animal" Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEcjgJSqSRU]YouTube - Weird Al Yankovic - The Saga Begins[/ame]


----------



## Intense

She's Not There - Santana 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La-9bHte8R8&feature=related]YouTube - She&#39;s Not There - Santana[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Calling - Carlos Santana & Eric Clapton 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltq7lIi2SVI&feature=related]YouTube - The Calling - Carlos Santana & Eric Clapton[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q6nKP10j4s]YouTube - The Church - Under The Milky Way (Audio only)[/ame]


----------



## mal

BEASTIE BOYS HOT SAUCE COMMITTEE PART TWO



peace...


----------



## Intense

Peter, Paul & Mary singing ...Leaving On A Jet Plane 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzVdEyHicz8&feature=related]YouTube - Peter, Paul & Mary singing ...Leaving On A Jet Plane[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

And now The Buckinghams with "Kind of a Drag" ...  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W4mRH0aQiQ]YouTube - The Buckinghams - Kind of a Drag[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCg2BoKiuOM]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Have A Nice Day[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx2u5uUu3DE&NR=1]YouTube - Bon Jovi - It&#39;s My Life[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Sitting on a boat and burning one song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpGEeneO-t0]YouTube - Crimson and Clover - Tommy James & The Shondells[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRSB-QZHpXM]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Say It Isn&#39;t So[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OGmuNgfGAY]YouTube - About Her by Malcolm McLaren[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq344ks1ieg]YouTube - Johnny Cash - Cocaine Blues[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU]YouTube - Looking glass - Brandi you&#39;re a fine girl[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRZumd8uFZI&feature=related]YouTube - Def Leppard - Have You Ever Needed Someone So Bad[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUP9DnurODw]YouTube - Reba McEntire - Does He Love You ft. Linda Davis[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Closer to Home Grand Funk Railroad 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgj1R3UM0d8&feature=related]YouTube - Closer to Home Grand Funk Railroad[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Blind Faith-Can't Find My Way Home 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFSm6x2fIZI&feature=related]YouTube - Blind Faith-Can&#39;t Find My Way Home[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Allman Brothers Band- Dreams

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwxsF9FCE0Q&feature=related]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band- Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Blackfoot- Highway Song 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1U1YFWKP-U&feature=related]YouTube - Blackfoot- Highway Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Green Grass and High Tides

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk&feature=related]YouTube - Green Grass and High Tides[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bguvEGxleH0&feature=related]YouTube - BonJovi - Two Story Town[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Marshall Tucker band fire on the mountain 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e71N7EhaGA]YouTube - Marshall Tucker band fire on the mountain[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Manfred Mann's Earth Band- Blinded by the Light 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJh47LybCkU&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred Mann&#39;s Earth Band- Blinded by the Light[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]YouTube - Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww9JS8dJ9fY]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Here Comes The Flood[/ame]



peace...


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AmkmqYEarw]YouTube - Eurythmics - Thorn In My Side[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJPFSNu_QNs]YouTube - Pinky and The Brain Intro[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQXVHITd1N4]YouTube - Beetlejuice - Day-o (Banana Boat Song)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1voj6H8CHY]YouTube - Belle Stars - Iko Iko[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TO48Cnl66w]YouTube - Dido - Thank You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-pmpgrYQgs]YouTube - Blazing Saddles - Lilly Von Schtupp[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Yes, you have to listen to it in full

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7_2zSZEhz4]YouTube - Divinity Destroyed Ascension[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFi-Kn8dyTo]YouTube - Divinity Destroyed - November[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptlsgMaoR-I]YouTube - Divinity Destroyed - December[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXYeLEmIypw]YouTube - Divinity Destroyed - Transubstantiation[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bYxons-ywU]YouTube - Divinity Destroyed - The Sun, The Moon, The Earth, and The Rain[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvRqqawd6VI&feature=related]YouTube - Invisible - Disciple[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbYhIoeUSB0"]YouTube - Divinity Destroyed Threshold[/ame]

Too many times I am reminded what I sow I reap
Thanks for the tip but my own counsel will I keep
It's such a shame you only see as far as hope is high
If only you could see what I've seen with your eyes

Choke down that advice reflex
And we'll all get by just fine
Tuck back the pearls of wisdom
Or you'll feel a piece of my mind

Who are you to tell me what is right?
You listen close
It's my fucking life
I'll let the rain fall where it may

How many dreams have you erased?
So far between and few
And I wonder why the world got the best of you
Feel free to disagree but you'll just be a brick in my wall
So take me as I am or don't take me at all

Choke down that advice reflex
And we'll all get by just fine
Tuck back the pearls of wisdom
Or you'll feel a piece of my mind

Who are you to tell me what is right?
You listen close
It's my fucking life
I'll let the rain fall where it may

Too late to think of stopping now
I can't give up
I don't know how
I will not live and die a slave

Have I always been wrong?
Maybe just maybe I don't belong
Am I lost in the deep?
Maybe just maybe I'll stay asleep

I do not want to wake up from this

Save me

And now I realize the dream was never like it seemed
What's there to wake up from when it's all real to me?


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdoIs1jZbCY]YouTube - Hollywood Undead - Hear Me Now[/ame]

[JDOG]
As I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
I wear my crown of thorns and pull the knife out my chest.
I keep searching for something that I never seem to find.
But maybe I won&#8217;t, because I left it all behind.
Now I&#8217;m stuck with this, and that&#8217;ll never change
Always a part of me, until the very last day.

Where to go from here? What road to travel on?
I spent my whole life choosing, and I always chose wrong.
Will I try to have the will to be alive?
Will I try because I&#8217;ve never seen the light?
Blow it to the ground and it&#8217;s now you see,
You spent your whole life taking the best of me
[DANNY]
Where&#8217;d you go? Where&#8217;s your home?
How&#8217;d you end up all alone?
Can you hear me now?
There&#8217;s no light, there&#8217;s no sound.
Hard to breathe, when you&#8217;re underground.
Can you hear me now? Hear me now
[JOHNNY 3 TEARS]
How long can I keep pretending to be?
That all the stars in the sky could mean something to me.
Heaven will open up if I live on my knees.
A man of many words, but a man of few deeds.
Walking these streets, so absent of hope.

A pillow of concrete, a man with no home.
Lend him a hand, then we&#8217;re walking the way.
Leave the virtue of pity, but we live with the shame.
So scared to dream in a world with no sunlight.
When you wake up, you know it&#8217;s darker than last night.
Quickly we forget, sacrifice gone by.
Born to walk away, been walking my whole life.
[DANNY]
Where&#8217;d you go? Where&#8217;s your home?
How&#8217;d you end up all alone?
Can you hear me now?
There&#8217;s no light, there&#8217;s no sound.
Hard to breathe, when you&#8217;re underground.
Can you hear me now? Hear me now
[DANNY]
Look into my eyes and I see
What do I see? Nothing at all
Take another look around me
What do I see? Nothing at all
[DANNY]
Where&#8217;d you go? Where&#8217;s your home?
How&#8217;d you end up all alone?
Can you hear me now?
There&#8217;s no light, there&#8217;s no sound.
Hard to breathe, when you&#8217;re underground.
Can you hear me now? Hear me now
[DANNY]
Can you hear me? Hear me now


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdoIs1jZbCY]YouTube - Hollywood Undead - Hear Me Now[/ame]

[JDOG]
As I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
I wear my crown of thorns and pull the knife out my chest.
I keep searching for something that I never seem to find.
But maybe I wont, because I left it all behind.
Now Im stuck with this, and thatll never change
Always a part of me, until the very last day.

Where to go from here? What road to travel on?
I spent my whole life choosing, and I always chose wrong.
Will I try to have the will to be alive?
Will I try because Ive never seen the light?
Blow it to the ground and its now you see,
You spent your whole life taking the best of me
[DANNY]
Whered you go? Wheres your home?
Howd you end up all alone?
Can you hear me now?
Theres no light, theres no sound.
Hard to breathe, when youre underground.
Can you hear me now? Hear me now
[JOHNNY 3 TEARS]
How long can I keep pretending to be?
That all the stars in the sky could mean something to me.
Heaven will open up if I live on my knees.
A man of many words, but a man of few deeds.
Walking these streets, so absent of hope.

A pillow of concrete, a man with no home.
Lend him a hand, then were walking the way.
Leave the virtue of pity, but we live with the shame.
So scared to dream in a world with no sunlight.
When you wake up, you know its darker than last night.
Quickly we forget, sacrifice gone by.
Born to walk away, been walking my whole life.
[DANNY]
Whered you go? Wheres your home?
Howd you end up all alone?
Can you hear me now?
Theres no light, theres no sound.
Hard to breathe, when youre underground.
Can you hear me now? Hear me now
[DANNY]
Look into my eyes and I see
What do I see? Nothing at all
Take another look around me
What do I see? Nothing at all
[DANNY]
Whered you go? Wheres your home?
Howd you end up all alone?
Can you hear me now?
Theres no light, theres no sound.
Hard to breathe, when youre underground.
Can you hear me now? Hear me now
[DANNY]
Can you hear me? Hear me now


----------



## mal

Hey JB... Phoenix... This a private dance?... 



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

Nope. Guess we're just the only ones listening to music.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v27TRan1SBI]YouTube - Cage The Elephant - Shake Me Down[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq4sqG59Omc&feature=related]YouTube - KindWoman.mp4[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITUSOFMSwPE]YouTube - Emilie Autumn - "Swallow" [Filthy Victorian Mix - remixed by Perfidious Words)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

mal said:


> Hey JB... Phoenix... This a private dance?





Phoenix said:


> Nope.







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6W56HwPOQg]YouTube - Quit Playing Games (With My Heart) [FULL][/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

The most beautiful and moving song, selected to end the televised wedding ceremony of the new Duke and Duchess of Cambridge: BBC America


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oyck6zyDCMM]YouTube - elvis costello- she[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDEmmLDyHZc&feature=related]YouTube - Double shot (of my babys love) - Swingin&#39; Medallions - HQ[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeB3VlK-wSk&feature=related]YouTube - Blue Cheer : Rock Me Baby[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjbDzwjoQwA&feature=related]YouTube - Blue Cheer : Doctor Please[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vFIvVjuoRM&feature=related]YouTube - Blue Cheer : Out Of Focus[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNuw3X_nvpA&feature=related]YouTube - Blue Cheer-Summertime Blues(1968)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Traffic: Freedom Rider 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic: Freedom Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Traffic - Empty Pages

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfHt4kY8Io8&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic - Empty Pages[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_ZMmEFA4Q0]YouTube - Disturbed Warrior Asylum 2010 [HD720p] with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lK1gRp7rVg]YouTube - ASP - Sing Child[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Richie Havens Sings "Freedom"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQGFmEbuJOY&feature=related]YouTube - Richie Havens Sings "Freedom"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Leonard Cohen - First We Take Manhattan [www.keepvid.com].mp4 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XI3fEN6RnGE]YouTube - Leonard Cohen - First We Take Manhattan [www.keepvid.com].mp4[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7C6W0M5ME0]YouTube - Rammstein ("Das Model") - Domino[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQIfk6l6T4I&feature=related]YouTube - Rammstein - Haifisch (Video HD) (OFFICIAL VIDEO)[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My0HQ0QkGLQ]YouTube - Rammstein - Du hast[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJ6CO4uC8fs&feature=related"]YouTube - Kansas - Live - 1976 - Magnum Opus(Pittsburgh)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wENdZneWDYs]YouTube - Scorpions - Tease Me Please Me[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zqu3U05tkAw]YouTube - Leonard Cohen - Isle of Wight 1970[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Phoenix said:


> YouTube - Scorpions - Tease Me Please Me





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1knO1Ip9oEg]YouTube - Winger - Headed For A Heartbreak[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivFYVAntpw0&feature=related]YouTube - Skid Row - I Remember You[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2n3aipuRus&feature=related]YouTube - Motley Crue - Without you[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFY-qYbnSdk]YouTube - talk dirty to me{a shout out to my friend joe}[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHZ79InLGRY]YouTube - White Lion - When the Children Cry (official music video) HQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVxiHC9AJQw]YouTube - Def Leppard - "Pour Some Sugar on Me" U.K. Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUjIA3Rt7gk]YouTube - A Flock Of Seagulls - I Ran[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEKARbhoRbk]YouTube - Danger Money - UK[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygiTv7tEYm0&NR=1]YouTube - Def Leppard - Let&#39;s Get Rocked[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwDnNGskWUY&feature=related]YouTube - u.k. - In the dead of night[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOvA6UtsQmY"]YouTube - EDDIE JOBSON & ZINC Turn It Over[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTQnarzmTOc]YouTube - Fight of the Century: Keynes vs. Hayek Round Two[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blLpJneHgL4&feature=related]YouTube - UK - Alaska - Time to Kill[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d2a1ussAKc&feature=related]YouTube - The Only Thing She Needs - UK[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Dream Academy - Life In A Northern Town 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzTNUMiMIsU]YouTube - The Dream Academy - Life In A Northern Town[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Sister Christian: Night Ranger 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76z67Zv9CfI]YouTube - Sister Christian: Night Ranger[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nn0L6055gs]YouTube - Gary Wright - Dreamweaver (1976)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Styx - Renegade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4&feature=related]YouTube - Styx - Renegade[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw]YouTube - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald[/ame]


----------



## Intense

"Vahevala" Loggins and Messina 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiDOkRJ1w20]YouTube - "Vahevala" Loggins and Messina[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Gordon Lightfoot " If You Could Read My Mind" - Lyrics

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqMG3VR5PP4&feature=related]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot " If You Could Read My Mind" - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Gordon Lightfoot - Carefree Highway 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbWM2whkVq4&feature=related]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - Carefree Highway[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CQu1rAsIss&feature=related]YouTube - 10 Years-Fix Me[/ame]

It's taken a lifetime to lose my way
A lifetime of yesterdays
All the wasted time on my hands
Turns to sand
And fades in the wind

Crossing lines
Small crimes
Taking back what is mine

I'm fine in the fire
I feed on the friction
I'm right where I should be
Don't try and fix me
I'm fine in the fire
I feed on the friction
I'm right where I should be
Don't try and fix me

So lost for so long
To find to my way
I failed to follow
I'm out of place

Crossing Lines
Small crimes
Taking back what is mine

I'm fine in the fire
I feed on the friction
I'm right where I should be
Don't try and fix me
I'm fine in the fire
I feed on the friction
I'm right where I should be
Don't try and fix me

I'm fine in the fire
I feed on the friction
I'm right I should be
Don't try and fix me
I'm fine in the fire
I feed on the friction
I'm right where I should be
Don't try and fix me
I'm fine in the fire
I feed on the friction
I'm right where I should be
Don't try and fix me


----------



## Intense

The Cars - Drive (In Stereo) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrKdDLhtvls&feature=related]YouTube - The Cars - Drive (In Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP6JDLQF23g]YouTube - Seether - Rise Above This (Video)[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymisHwSmCjc"]YouTube - Gino Vannelli The Surest Things Can Change[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjVNlG5cZyQ]YouTube - P!nk - Raise Your Glass[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUkBOuFJgr4&feature=related"]YouTube - GINO VANNELLI - Persona Non Grata[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHt1t-GxNWw&feature=related"]YouTube - GINO VANELLI (Live) - Brother To Brother[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhuMLpdnOjY]YouTube - Tom Lehrer - Poisoning Pigeons In The Park - now on DVD[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyZ4w_OyZx4]YouTube - Chicago - Stay The Night ~Official video![/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNyRU0fKHAY&NR=1]YouTube - Kim Wilde - You Keep Me Hangin&#39; On[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy717J3Iscw]YouTube - Cher & Peter Cetera - After All [On-Screen Lyrics][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kr7A2x1WgU]YouTube - Saving Abel-Sex is Good(lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlTfD-SPsqA&NR=1]YouTube - Nickelback - Something In Your Mouth (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVyLXSE9I-M&feature=related]YouTube - Next Contestant - Nickelback (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjXzCREhgrA]YouTube - Straight No Chaser - Fix You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj1uElADZw]YouTube - Grand funk railroad - Footstompin&#39; Music[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLn3B-mHNOs]YouTube - Jack off Jill- Nazi Halo[/ame]

Take a souvenir and stop your staring
Just cause I'm screaming
Don't mean I'm sharing
Can't keep my mouth shut
if you keep that dress on
You can't negotiate
Not with me this time

you go so low
your faggot rainbow
your Nazi Halo
won't save you this time

Bring your IQ and try to understand
Just cause I'm listening
Don't mean we're still friends
Can't fix my problem
You crossed a thin line
You can't just work it out
not with me this time

you go so low
your faggot rainbow
your junkie ego
won't save you this time

you go so low
your tragic disco
your Nazi Halo
won't save you this time

You're so predictable no shadow of doubt
when you are suffering know who sold you out
Fuck your opinions
Fuck your lack of spine
When you are miserable
Know that I'm just fine

You go so low
your faggot rainbow
your junkie ego
won't save you this time

you go so low
your tragic disco
your Nazi Halo
won't save you this time


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ3-PHktE34&feature=related]YouTube - Emerson Drive - moments[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaliVMmXXec]YouTube - Jack Off Jill Star No Star[/ame]

I cannot distance myself
You were the one who believed
that only half of a girl
half more than you could deceive

I watch your face on TV
All that I am turns to fear
When you're the boy that I want
I will be waiting right here

I don't know what to believe
Sew up the sore make it fake
When you're the boy that I want
I'll be the girl that you hate

You end up dead in the end
Star no star
You end up right here my friend
Star no star
We end up dead in the end
Star no star
We end up right here my friend
Star no star

I can not distance myself
You were the one who believed
that only half of a girl
half you but never half me

I see your face on the street
Burnt hands but features so clear
When I'm the girl that you want
I will be waiting right here

I don't know what to believe
peel all the scars from our way
When you're the boy that I want
we will have one perfect day

You end up dead in the end
Star no Star
You end up right here my friend
Star no Star
We end up dead in the end
Star no Star
We end up right here my friend
Star no Star

I am so distant myself
I guess I never believed
that you could take it away
and I'd have no time to grieve

I don't believe in TV
I don't believe in the fear
When you are searching for stars
You will be looking right here

You end up dead in the end
Star no Star
You end up right here my friend
Star no Star
We end up dead in the end
Star no Star
We end up right here my friend
Star no Star

We end up right here my friend
Star no Star
We end up right here my friend
Star no Star
We end up right here my friend
Star no Star


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6-ZccfRrIo&feature=related]YouTube - Jack Off Jill - My Cat[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOgH_HXgHTM]YouTube - Jack off jill- Rabbiteen[/ame]



He said that he would stay forever
forever wasn't very long
He said that he would take the high road
He thought that I was always wrong
Cause when he lied it meant he loved me
And when he lied it meant he cared
And when he lied it meant he loved me
Cause when he lied it meant that he was there
He said that he would go his own way
wrapped up my leg and down my spine
He said that he would be the fairest
Drenched in blood and turpentine
Cause when he lied it meant he loved me
And when he lied it meant he cared
And when he lied it meant he loved me
Cause when he lied it meant that he was there
I am never going back I don't care what he said
I wish he could see the hate in my head
I am never going back I don't care what he said
I wish he could see the hate in my head
I am never going back I don't care what he said
I wish he could see the hate in my head
I am never going back I don't care what he said
I wish he could see the hate
He said that he would tell no secrets
He said that he would never lie
He said that he would spring eternal
He said that we would never die
Cause when he lied it meant he loved me
And when he lied it meant he cared
And when he lied it meant he loved me
Cause when he cried it meant he cared
Cause when he lied it meant he loved me
And when he lied it meant he cared
And when he lied it meant he loved me
Cause when he lied it meant that
he was
he was
he was
He was there


----------



## Intense

Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW3nPqPPBDw&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmQ_1sXZJxI&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Sara - Live[/ame]


----------



## Grace

Ha!!! It worked!!!


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Intense

Stevie Nicks "The Highwayman " (Beautiful Demo) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR12uBnaf2s&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Nicks "The Highwayman " (Beautiful Demo)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dXLC1butGc]YouTube - Big & Rich - Holy Water (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Fleetwood Mac ~ Gypsy (Extended version)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKTTlVGIeFk&feature=related]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac ~ Gypsy (Extended version)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxpcGT7kSoE&feature=related]YouTube - Trailer Choir - Rockin&#39; The Beer Gut[/ame]


----------



## elvis




----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3CHi_9sxj0]YouTube - The Doors - People are Strange[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ]YouTube - Queen - &#39;Bohemian Rhapsody&#39;[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugxFcmZXDyc]YouTube - LED ZEPPELIN : Stairway to Heaven (live).[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTQnarzmTOc]YouTube - Fight of the Century: Keynes vs. Hayek Round Two[/ame]


----------



## LumpyPostage

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZZp76M4NGc]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Big Love (Live: The Dance)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTrpepe9cvY]YouTube - Ayria-Post-Apocalyptic Girl[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azJpw8dfKUg]YouTube - John Denver - Baby You Look Good To Me Tonight (Live).vob[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNPxBNmE9z0]YouTube - Loggins and Messina - Thinking of You[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdDwm3QIwfg]YouTube - Run For The Roses By Dan Fogelberg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfOwQXdZZe4&feature=related]YouTube - Down On My Knees | Bread[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ88oTITMoM]YouTube - A Walk On The Wild Side[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLnPd7lzT4g]YouTube - David Bowie - Suffragette city[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTAud5O7Qqk]YouTube - Modest Mouse - Float On[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SEULZIHru0]YouTube - Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tlSx0jkuLM]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Black Dog (Live Video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVLUQujHJ8A]YouTube - Bread - Look What You&#39;ve Done [w/ lyrics][/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDZuPK63HKI]YouTube - Bread - Sweet Surrender[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Za1LZbSo6M]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Second That Emotion - Fillmore East 4.25.1971[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dq5GUMpFckQ]YouTube - Slaughter 2017 | The Dead Remain young [w/ lyrics][/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R4tBbWgwmI]YouTube - Heaven Shall Burn - Trespassing the Shores of Your World[/ame]


   Blood trickles away in the sand
All hope crushed, perished in the fences of a secure stronghold

We crossed this lost world, so much distress we have seen
The home we left behind, it offered nothing but despair
Under the veil of darkness we marched for endless years
Beyond the silver bright horizon a brave new world exists

Trespassing the shores of your world,
Piles of dead bodies at the walls of Fortress Europe
Cast a shadow on your paradise
Oblivion and apathy will keep you warm

A continent beyond recovery
Like dark invaders they receive us
A gaping wound in the flesh of this earth;
A bleeding they refused to staunch


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwlQ6oufUFY]YouTube - Heaven Shall Burn - Stay the Course[/ame]

 Consistent, pushing aside all disbelief; abandon my friends, my home
Losing my mother tongue
But I will bear this heavy loss
Former brothers calling me betrayer and burned the words we wrote
I will overcome
Solaced by this certainty this delusion will fade

Our words of reason, lost in the roar of cadence
The beacon of humanity, beclouded by their cold, black sun
In the scattered light of all your torches his rotten face seems like a saviour's smile to you

An army of lost sons still hidden in the dark
The voice of an enslaved nation
A force of banished daughters
We have to stay the course!
Consistent, without anguish!
We may sow the seeds of upheaval just from the outside; but with burning hearts we shall recur


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVuc9AYhMgM]YouTube - Heaven Shall Burn - Voice Of The Voiceless[/ame]

See them die!
They Die!

A rain of blood should cover our world
Stench and decay should be the only thing we sense
But hidden in the dark and erased from our heads
Barbarity and slaughter are everywhere
A contemptible ethic, a relict

For the weakest of the weak
For the lowest of the low
My voice for the voiceless
My fists for the innocent
                                                                                             the innocent
             the innocent

Voice of the voiceless
Voice of the voiceless

On the edge of a new age this is still our dogma

For the weakest of the weak
For the lowest of the low
My voice for the voiceless
My fists for the innocent
             the innocent

No grave for millions - tortured creatures,
But a common grave for our morals
This slaughter - an ethic I deny

See them die!
They die!

An archaic way of thinking, so monstrous and absurd

For the weakest of the weak
For the lowest of the low
My voice for the voiceless
My fists for the innocent


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL-hSSZn5Pc]YouTube - Reba McEntire, Vince Gill - The Heart Won&#39;t Lie[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baOz601--b0&feature=related]YouTube - Vince Gill - I Still Believe In You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7an-BB4-lLA]YouTube - Papa Roach - Kick In The Teeth[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mExEK-aFQPk]YouTube - Revolted Masses - We Are One[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhzbzwPNgXA]YouTube - Judy Garland - Somewhere Over The Rainbow - HIGHEST QUALITY Music Video - The Wizard Of Oz, 1939[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVlQXvrWC_A&feature=related]YouTube - Marlon Brando- Luck Be A Lady[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaT3uiNhj1g]YouTube - Your Song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5ArQJTlfoQ]YouTube - The Original Witch Doctor[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXbLlxJO5Uc]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - That&#39;s The Way[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDhYrwtus5s]YouTube - Cold Mountain- The Scarlet Tide[/ame]

This song causes me Tears... One of the most Haunting voices in the history of music...

We went to Down from Mountain... It was a Religious Experience.



peace...


----------



## geauxtohell

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7Ah-Ch8NQ4]YouTube - Jimmy Buffett - Southern Cross[/ame]

Just saw Jimmy Buffett play this live at the Sprint Center in KC.  He sold out the Sprint Center in 14 minutes (a capacity of around 19,000).  I am shocked by that.  I like Buffett, but I didn't think he had that kind of draw.


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Twwimmu54AM]YouTube - Bob James - Take Me To The Mardi Gras[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpVs-SNHX0E]YouTube - Toby Keith - Somewhere Else - (AOL Sessions)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41P8UxneDJE]YouTube - Heart - These Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Three Dog Night - Never Been To Spain

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm6qw_yeo6o]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Never Been To Spain[/ame]


----------



## Intense

THREE DOG NIGHT- "OUT IN THE COUNTRY"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ1tF6LgB40]YouTube - THREE DOG NIGHT- "OUT IN THE COUNTRY"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Your Song - Elton John 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13GD78Bmo8s]YouTube - Your Song - Elton John[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt4yp_0NneE]YouTube - Styx - Fooling Yourself Live 1996[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

In honor of Jazz Fest (where I wish I where right now):


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgAdSMMdFmI]YouTube - Styx - Come Sail Away - Pirates of the Caribbean[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Styx- Babe 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FIOjLwwj-U]YouTube - Styx- Babe[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdMEQ2fU7HA]YouTube - Styx - Snowblind[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW8TlrYhBxk&feature=related]YouTube - Styx- The grand illusion + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXf2PbEPQ-Y&NR=1]YouTube - STYX- "Show Me The Way"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

christopher cross & michael mcdonald - ride like the wind 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIza6AvI4MA&feature=related]YouTube - christopher cross & michael mcdonald - ride like the wind (l[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Kenny Loggins "This Is It"


----------



## Intense

ZZ Top - La Grange 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU&feature=related]YouTube - ZZ Top - La Grange[/ame]


----------



## Intense

ZZ Top - Tush

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KbcYnP2ZWQ&feature=related]YouTube - ZZ Top - Tush[/ame]


----------



## LumpyPostage

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw]YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - White & Nerdy[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKtlK7sn0JQ]YouTube - Ebay Parody Song - Weird Al Yankovic[/ame]


----------



## LumpyPostage

I'd never heard that one.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtN1YnoL46Q&feature=related]YouTube - The Duck Song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvyTY_oYR_c&feature=related]YouTube - Toby Keith - Trailerhood[/ame]


----------



## Intense

toby keith ft lindsey haun-broken bridges

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV-YFO6W3YA]YouTube - toby keith ft lindsey haun-broken bridges[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Broken- Lindsey Haun

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7l98wiQx0s&feature=related]YouTube - Broken- Lindsey Haun[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-L6rEm0rnY]YouTube - Cats Musical - Memory[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qN5yewE1Yso&feature=related]YouTube - [Les Miserables] 10th anniversary - Beggars at the Feast[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWaB4PXCwFU]YouTube - Breaking Benjamin - The Diary of Jane[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XtpRsdF_Bw]YouTube - The Original London Cast of THE LION KING[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97S66xee0U8&feature=related]YouTube - Breaking Benjamin - Give Me A Sign[/ame]

Dead star shine
Light up the sky
I'm all out of breath
My walls are closing in
Days go by
Give me a sign
Come back to the end
The shepherd of the damned

I can feel you falling away

No longer the lost
No longer the same
And I can see you starting to break
I'll keep you alive
If you show me the way
Forever - and ever
the scars will remain
I'm falling apart
Leave me here forever in the dark

Daylight dies
Blackout the sky
Does anyone care?
Is anybody there?
Take this life
Empty inside
I'm already dead
I'll rise to fall again

I can feel you falling away

No longer the lost
No longer the same
And I can see you starting to break
I'll keep you alive
If you show me the way
Forever - and ever
the scars will remain
I'm falling apart
Leave me here forever in the dark

God help me I've come undone
Out of the light of the sun
God help me I've come undone
Out of the light of the sun

I can feel you falling away

No longer the lost
No longer the same
And I can see you starting to break
I'll keep you alive
If you show me the way
Forever - and ever
the scars will remain

Give me a sign
There's something buried in the words
Give me a sign
Your tears are adding to the flood
Just give me a sign
there's something buried in the words
Give me a sign
Your tears are adding to the flood
Just give me a sign
There's something buried in the words
Give me a sign
Your tears are adding to the flood

Forever - and ever
The scars will remain


----------



## Intense

Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTFm9gFz3_w]YouTube - Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Allman Brothers - No One To Run With.wmv 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO-n1bjlUgI]YouTube - Allman Brothers - No One To Run With.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY3xjIHakY8&feature=related]YouTube - Breaking Benjamin - Anthem Of The Angels Video[/ame]

White walls surround us
No light will touch your face again
Rain taps the window
As we sleep among the dead

Days go on forever
But I have not left your side
We can chase the dark together
If you go then so will I

There is nothing left of you
I can see it in your eyes
Sing the anthem of the angels
And say the last goodbye

Cold light above us
Hope fills the heart
And fades away
Skin white as winter
As the sky returns to grey

Days go on forever
But I have not left your side
We can chase the dark together
If you go then so will I

There is nothing left of you
I can see it in your eyes
Sing the anthem of the angels
And say the last goodbye
I keep holding onto you
But I can't bring you back to life
Sing the anthem of the angels
Then say the last goodbye

Your're dead alive [x4]

There is nothing left of you
I can see it in your eyes
Sing the anthem of the angels
And say the last goodbye
I keep holding onto you
But I can't bring you back to life
Sing the anthem of the angels
And say the last goodbye


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwagAlzww5M]YouTube - 50 Ways To Get Bin Laden[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5oFRhb_11k]YouTube - Counting Crows: Another Horsedreamer&#39;s Blues[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1duwLQQJTGc]YouTube - Clawfinger - Chances[/ame]

Are you satisfied with everything the way it is
Are you stuck in the conformity of minding your own biz
Does a confrontation make you want to turn and run
and do you think about the things you'd like to have undone
Are you scared of looking back at all the things you've said
and do you keep the words you'd like to say inside your head
well nothing changes by itself without some kind of clash
and there's always gonna be some barriers to smash
Are you scared to be, scared of what you see
Are you scared to change, scared to rearrange
There's a chance that you never take the chances you get
If you never move ahead you'll keep on looking back
the only thing you're doing is just filling out the cracks
Another coat of artificial paint won't change a thing
unless the whole foundation gets a brand new colouring
What is there to lose except some insecurity
that you replace with faith to not be scared of what you see
'cos every little risk you take breaks down another wall
the biggest chance that you can take is just to let it fall
Are you scared to be, scared of what you see
Are you scared to change, scared to rearrange
There's a chance that you never take the chances you get
There's a chance you haven't taken any chances yet​


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHvF8L9ulqA]YouTube - Ray Stevens - Osama (Yo&#39; Mama)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmRGUWtm9CM]YouTube - Osama Bin Laden - Dead - Ding Dong the witch is dead[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJWnIFlYKjs&feature=relmfu]YouTube - Pat Green - Wave On Wave[/ame]


----------



## 8atman

Slowdive -- Blue Skied An' Clear


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THtX7H6ZJi8]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Anymore (live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

'Night everybody.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs3mj1E8LSU]YouTube - Irene goodnight[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUh2rw9o2JY]YouTube - Drowning Pool "Tear Away"[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXWEM4gZhg4]YouTube - Common / People - a William Shatner, Kirk & Spock slashup[/ame]


----------



## candycorn

I'm sure someone brought it up already in the last 2 days but this one does it to me everytime:

http://youtu.be/QRvVzaQ6i8A


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGuPc01Dn7c]YouTube - The McCoys, Hang on Sloopy, unedited, stereo[/ame]


----------



## JamesInFlorida

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS6-vI70oc0]YouTube - Pain Killer - Judas Priest[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Marvin Gaye - Mercy Mercy me 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WxgeYXCjM8&feature=related]YouTube - Marvin Gaye - Mercy Mercy me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmDYbiyMHvo]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - Let Me Be Myself[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thc1MtNagC8&feature=relmfu]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - Let Me Go[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Golden earring - Twilight zone 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w]YouTube - Golden earring - Twilight zone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Ram Jam "Black Betty" 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo&feature=related]YouTube - Ram Jam "Black Betty"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1U61QPmxGr4]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - If I told you the truth[/ame]

Well, here we go again with the back and forth
Trying to open up the same closed door
Well, I wear my pride, you hide your pain
We both know there's no winning
But we still play the game

Chorus:
If I told you that I need you
Would you run or stay with me?
Would you steal my heart again and set me free?
If I told you I would never leave you
Would you come unglued?
What would you do?
If I told you the truth

Some old reasons, same excuses and lies
We've said it all before with the same goodbye
I can't let you leave me
You won't let me go
Before we do this again, there's something you ought to know

Repeat Chorus

And I can't take away the past
But I can't give up on us
I just hope that all I am will someday be enough

Repeat Chorus
What would you do?
If I told you the truth


----------



## Intense

Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Blinded By The Light (Original Song With Lyrics) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2-GqYkwjTM]YouTube - Manfred Mann&#39;s Earth Band - Blinded By The Light (Original Song With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Deep Purple - Woman from Tokyo 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIliB436370]YouTube - Deep Purple - Woman from Tokyo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Van Halen - Jump 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaxtBqw_TkE&feature=related]YouTube - Van Halen - Jump[/ame]


----------



## Intense

AC DC Thunderstruck 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f1cwycSWq0]YouTube - AC DC Thunderstruck[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Bruce Springsteen - Born In The U.S.A.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZD4ezDbbu4]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Born In The U.S.A.[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Mark Almond - New York State of Mind - Return to the City.wmv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpkQz03UcjU]YouTube - Mark Almond - New York State of Mind - Return to the City.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Gato Barbieri - Europa (composed by Carlos Santana) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRIbuIeTew4&feature=related]YouTube - Gato Barbieri - Europa (composed by Carlos Santana)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Gato Barbieri The Woman I Remember

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5MoLu8LMj8&feature=related]YouTube - Gato Barbieri The Woman I Remember[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfLC2IpJ8Y&feature=related]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ3qJmgktS0]YouTube - Breaking Benjamin - Breath OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO[/ame]

I see nothing in your eyes, and the more I see the less I like.

Is it over yet, in my head?

I know nothing of your kind, and I won't reveal your evil mind.

Is it over yet? I can't win.

So sacrifice yourself, and let me have what's left.
I know that I can find the fire in your eyes.
I'm going all the way, get away, please.

[Chorus:]
You take the breath right out of me.
You left a hole where my heart should be.
You got to fight just to make it through,
'cause I will be the death of you.

This will be all over soon.
Pour salt into the open wound.

Is it over yet? Let me in.

So sacrifice yourself, and let me have what's left.
I know that I can find the fire in your eyes.
I'm going all the way, get away, please.

[Chorus:]
You take the breath right out of me.
You left a hole where my heart should be.
You got to fight just to make it through,
'cause I will be the death of you.

[Bridge]
I'm waiting, I'm praying, realize, start hating.

[Chorus:]
You take the breath right out of me.
You left a hole where my heart should be.
You got to fight just to make it through,
'cause I will be the death of you.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZN26Z6M_XU&feature=related]YouTube - THREE DAYS GRACE - WORLD SO COLD VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98WtmW-lfeE&feature=related]YouTube - Katy Perry - Teenage Dream[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR6iYWJxHqs&feature=related]YouTube - Bruno Mars - Grenade [Official Music Video][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBrlYtV60GA]YouTube - Michael Bublé - Hollywood (OFFICIAL Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU5klWoMcK0]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen&#39;s Cover Me Song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7h_b-YA5qM]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - When You&#39;re Young[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Dion - The Wanderer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzdigxCIuOE&feature=related]YouTube - Dion - The Wanderer[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Runaround Sue - Dion and the Belmonts 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOHKl3y_g7I&feature=related]YouTube - Runaround Sue - Dion and the Belmonts[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRD8fdMawwA&feature=related]YouTube - NICK LUCAS - Did You Ever See a Dream Walking? (1954)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Righteous Brothers - (You're My) Soul & Inspiration (1966) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzB-3Ff5GZM]YouTube - Righteous Brothers - (You're My) Soul & Inspiration (1966)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8awZofkp3jI]YouTube - Side By Side - Mitch Miller[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody (High Quality) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiiyq2xrSI0&feature=related]YouTube - Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Roger Miller King Of the Road 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmOe27SJ3Yc]YouTube - Roger Miller King Of the Road[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Roger Miller - Hot rod Lincoln

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4MCLVMX74s&feature=related]YouTube - Roger Miller - Hot rod Lincoln[/ame]


----------



## Intense

A BOY NAMED SUE !!! JOHNNY CASH 1969 LIVE SAN QUENTIN PRISON

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcQKtl3MGCE]YouTube - A BOY NAMED SUE !!! JOHNNY CASH 1969 LIVE SAN QUENTIN PRISON[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsNWlM3fWmI]YouTube - Chug-a-lug ~ Roger Miller[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Bruce Springsteen - Spirit In The Night (1975) Audio

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvJ1A7EeJ7o&feature=related]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Spirit In The Night (1975) Audio[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvt4b_qwC_Q]YouTube - SPIKE JONES & CITY SLICKERS - COCKTAILS FOR TWO - 1945[/ame]


----------



## Intense

"SING, SING, SING" BY BENNY GOODMAN 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2S1I_ien6A]YouTube - "SING, SING, SING" BY BENNY GOODMAN[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Glenn Miller - In The Mood

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPXwkWVEIIw&feature=related]YouTube - Glenn Miller - In The Mood[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Artie Shaw Begin The Beguine Final

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps05TaQuYvc]YouTube - Artie Shaw Begin The Beguine Final[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmT6udys8Tc]YouTube - Grateful Dead Touch Of Grey Video (Band In Bones)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHZKPYQnsmc]YouTube - Halestorm - Familiar Taste of Poison [Official Video][/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BteIwbKU_iQ]YouTube - Van Morrison - Days Like This[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5yc3A_dSJM&feature=fvst]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here - Live[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mht0Bzm_Cgs&feature=related]YouTube - The Rose - Bette Midler[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoqyHkYSJqY]YouTube - TRAVIS TRITT ~ GREAT DAY TO BE ALIVE [LIVE] [LYRICS][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-3x0zuTTTM]YouTube - Toybox-He&#39;s my best friend[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

This guy has waaaaaay too much time. But it is kinda cute.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qit3ALTelOo&NR=1&feature=fvwp]YouTube - The Mean Kitty Song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zNf4sOO_mg]YouTube - Darryl Worley - I Miss My Friend[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uuKNxPxHH8]YouTube - Christina Aguilera - I Am[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsWp2dbrMso]YouTube - Staind-Believe in me Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97S66xee0U8&feature=related]YouTube - Breaking Benjamin - Give Me A Sign[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ7ElrN0d4Q&NR=1]YouTube - Boyce Avenue - Change Your Mind (Indie Video) on iTunes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj2700em-JQ]YouTube - Joe Nichols - Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

YouTube - foofighters&#39;s Channel


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kAJOSCyTB0"]YouTube - Barenaked Ladies - Alcohol[/ame]


Alcohol, my permanent accessory
Alcohol, a party-time necessity
Alcohol, alternative to feeling like yourself
O Alcohol, I still drink to your health

I love you more than I did the week before
I discovered alcohol

Forget the cafe latte, screw the raspberry iced tea
A Malibu and Coke for you, a G&T for me
Alcohol, Your songs resolve like
my life never will
When someone else is picking up the bill

I love you more than I did the week before
I discovered alcohol
O Alcohol, would you please forgive me?
For while I cannot love myself
I'll use something else

I thought that Alcohol was just for those with
nothing else to do
I thought that drinking just to get drunk
was a waste of precious booze
But now I know that there's a time
and there's a place where I can choose
To walk the fine line between
self-control and self-abuse

I love you more than I did the week before
I discovered alcohol
Would you please ignore that you
found me on the floor
Trying on your camisole?
O Alcohol, would you please forgive me?
For while I cannot love myself
I'll use something else.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtC7WDQEIUc&feature=related]YouTube - Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heartbreaker), The Rolling Stones[/ame]

(M. Jagger/K. Richards)

The police in New York City
They chased a boy right through the park
And in a case of mistaken identity
They put a bullet through his heart

Heart breakers with your forty four
I wanna tear your world apart
You heart breaker with your forty four
I wanna tear your world apart

A ten-year old girl on a street corner
Sticking needles in her arm
She died in the dirt of an alleyway
Her mother said she had no chance, no chance!
Heart breaker, heart breaker
She stuck the pins right in her heart
Heart breaker, pain maker
Stole the love right out of you heart

Heart breaker, heart breaker
You stole the love right out of my heart
Heart breaker, heart breaker
I wanna tear your world apart

Doo, doo doo doo doo doo doo, doo doo doo....


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHQo4s1-lQI]YouTube - Christina Perri - Jar of Hearts With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC_q9KPczAg]YouTube - Barenaked Ladies - One Week (Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7Mi77iqMjA&feature=related]YouTube - Lionel Richie - Say You Say Me[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3RYvO2X0Oo]YouTube - The Beatles-While My Guitar Gently Weeps[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYgt4lwIeAk"]YouTube - He Said Her Name by Veronica Kole[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrgpZ0fUixs]YouTube - Denis Leary - Asshole (Uncensored Version)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGt-8adyabk]YouTube - Shinedown - Sound Of Madness (Video)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0CGsw6h60k]YouTube - Rihanna - What&#39;s My Name? ft. Drake[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6kmFYJB-Is&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - Xandria - Winterhearted[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Lh9mwgqb-A]YouTube - The other woman Nina Simone[/ame]

The other woman finds time to manicure her nails
The other woman is perfect where her rival fails
And she's never seen with pin curls in her hair

The other woman enchantes her clothes with French perfume
The other woman keeps fresh cut flowers in each room
There are never toys that's scattered everywhere

And when her baby comes to call
He'll find her waiting like a lonesome queen
Cos when she's by his side
It's such a change from old routine

But the other woman will always cry herself to sleep
The other woman will never have his love to keep
And as the years go by the other woman
Will spend her life alone


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcfmwfY2GOE]YouTube - Pop Evil - 100 In A 55[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u55fpsbzAfk&feature=channel_video_title"]YouTube - Evanescence - Everybody´s Fool[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPYFWnzjIy0&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - Tom Petty - Saving Grace (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjVNlG5cZyQ]YouTube - P!nk - Raise Your Glass[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvlJe1mwlw&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - Something Good Coming (Video)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r70UpNT_ZUc]YouTube - Staind Outside[/ame]


But I'm on the outside
I'm looking in
I can see through you
See your true colors
Cos inside you're ugly
You're ugly like me
I can see through you
See to the real you


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pODq8_FxE]YouTube - Rob Thomas - Someday (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocDlOD1Hw9k&feature=relmfu]YouTube - P!nk - F**kin&#39; Perfect[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

This thread needs metal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgwvuDjzLn4&feature=related]YouTube - Six Feet Under - Ugly[/ame]

Ugly inside, ugly outside

I can't stand to hear their screams
It's all like some kind of terrible dream
I close my eyes and I start to drip in sweat
When the lights go out, I dream of death
Death, death, motherfucking death

I wake up and see the blood
Then I remember what I have done
I closed my eyes, then I started to kill, kill, kill
When I woke up, they were all fucking dead, dead

You are so ugly, you deserve to die
You deserve to die

Crawl inside that ugly brain of yours
I'll get inside my ugly brain
Crawl inside that ugly brain of yours
And I'll get inside my ugly brain

Twist of fate, a twist of the blade
Choices we make, we dig our own grave
Twist of fate, a twist of the blade
Beauty, they say, is only skin deep

We dig our own grave, a twist of the blade
I'll dig your grave

We're ugly inside, ugly outside
Ugly inside, ugly outside
Ugly inside, ugly outside
Ugly inside, ugly outside

Ten dead bodies just a rotting away
I got 'em all propped up next to me
In my room, a chopped-off leg, a popped-out eye
I hope you are the next to die

Feel this, hear your screams
Feel this, hear your screams
Feel this, hear your screams
Feel this, hear your screams

Feel this, hear your screams
Feel this, hear your screams
Feel this, hear your screams
Feel this, hear your screams, screams
Screams, screams, screams, screams, screams


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwLKcc6PO84]YouTube - Kiss - Within[/ame]











Cry without tears
See without sight
Night without day
And every day's black as the night

Fly without wings
Feel without touch
Touch without feel
And everywhere nothing is real

I wanna see from within
I wanna be where I've been
I want a truth not a lie
I wanna live 'fore I die

Life without death
World without end
Sleep without dreams
And nothing is quite what it seems

I want something more than you'll know
Follow myself and go where you can never go
And I see though my eyes are closed

I wanna see from within
(Cry without tears)
I wanna be where I've been
(See without sight)
I want a truth not a lie
(Night without day)
I wanna live 'fore I die
(And everywhere nothing is real)
(Touch without feel and everywhere nothing is real)

Inside you without your blessing
Inside me is me confessing
Outside you is outside me
And inside there is no guarantee

I wanna see from within
I wanna be where I've been
I want a truth not a lie
I wanna live 'fore I die

I wanna see from within
(Life without death)
I wanna be where I've been
(World without end)
I want a truth not a lie
(Sleep without dreams)
I wanna live 'fore I die
(And nothing is quite what it seems)

I want something more than you'll know
Follow myself and go where you can never go

Cry without tears
Night without day


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hez6tDpiWDA]YouTube - Shinedown - Diamond Eyes (Boom-Lay Boom-Lay Boom) - Official Video[/ame]

[INTRO-Speaking]
I am the shadow, and the smoke in your eyes,
I am the ghost, that hides in the night

Boom-Lay Boom-Lay BOOM! [x4]

[VERSE]
Wait, wait a minute take a step back
you gotta think twice before you react
so stay, stay a little while
Because a Promise not kept is the road to exile
HEY! whats the circumstance
you'll never be great without taking a chance so
wait, you waited too long
had your hands in your pocket
when you shoulda been gone

[CHORUS]
Boom-Lay Boom-Lay BOOM!
One push is all you'll need
Boom-Lay Boom-Lay BOOM!
A fist first philosophy
Boom-Lay Boom-Lay BOOM!
We watch with wounded eyes
Boom-Lay Boom-Lay BOOM!
So I hope you recognize

I'm on the front line
Don't worry I'll be fine
the story is just beginning
I say goodbye to my weakness
so long to the regret
and now I see the world through diamond eyes

[VERSE]
DAMN! damn it all down
took one to the chest without even a sound so
What! What are you worth?
the things you love or the people you hurt
HEY! it's like deja vu
a suicidal maniac with nothing to lose
so wait, it's the exception to the rule
everyone of us is EXPENDABLE

[CHORUS]
Boom-Lay Boom-Lay BOOM!
One push is all you'll need
Boom-Lay Boom-Lay BOOM!
A fist first philosophy
Boom-Lay Boom-Lay BOOM!
We watch with wounded eyes
Boom-Lay Boom-Lay BOOM!
So I hope you recognize

I'm on the front line
don't worry I'll be fine
the story is just beginning
I say goodbye to my weakness
so long to the regret
and now I know that I'm alive
I'm on the front line
don't worry I'll be fine
the story is just beginning
I say goodbye to my weakness
so long to the regret
and now I see the world through diamond eyes

[BRIDGE]
Every night of my life
I watch angels fall from the sky
Every time that the sun still sets
I pray they don't take mine

I'm on the front line
don't worry I'll be fine
the story is just beginning
I say goodbye to my weakness
so long to regret

I'm on the front line
don't worry I'll be fine
the story is just beginning
I say goodbye to my weakness
so long to the regrets
and now I know that I'm alive

I'm on the front line
don't worry I'll be fine
the story is just beginning
I say goodbye to my weakness
so long to the regret
and now I see the world through diamond eyes
[REPEAT x2]

Boom-Lay Boom-Lay BOOM!
[REPEAT x8]


----------



## PixieStix

Okay then, metal. I suppose this is metal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxDcWvZCSRg&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - I Don&#39;t Care[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=By_SJfLa73w]YouTube - Sam Kinison - Wild Thing[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4VCpTZye10&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - Three Days Grace - Break[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdmS9wCHhSU]YouTube - Roy Orbison - Oh, Pretty Woman[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Well I can't stand to look at you now
This revelation's out of my hands
Still I can't bear the thought of you now
This complication's leaving me scared

Stay when you think you want me
Pray when you need advice
Hey keep your sickness off me
Trying to get through
Blame all your weakness on me
Shame that I'm so contrite
Hey keep your fingers off me
Why can't I get through?

You think you have the best of intentions
I cannot shake the taste of blood in my mouth

Chorus
(Hey) I keep on thinking that it's
(Hey) all done and all over now (whoa)
You keep on thinking you can save me, save me
(Hey) My ship is sinking but it's,
(Hey) all good and I can go down (whoa)
You got me thinking that the party's all over

Well I can't stand to be myself
This liberation's seemingly rare
And I can't stand the taste your mouth
This sublimation's out of my hands

You can stay 'cause you think you want me
Pray when you need advice
Hey keep your sickness off me
I'm tryin to get through
Shame you could take this from me
Bane on an empty mind
Hey keep your fingers off me
Why can't I get through?

Chorus
(Hey) I keep on thinking that it's
(Hey) all done and all over now (whoa)
You keep on thinking you can save me, save me
(Hey) My ship is sinking but it's
(Hey) all good and I can go down (whoa)
You got me thinking that the party's all over

(Guitar Solo)

Lay down
Just stay down
Lay down 'cause I'm trying to get through

Say what you want but you're not gonna win this time
Take what you want but just leave me alive
(x 2)

Chorus
(Hey) I keep on thinking that it's
(Hey) all done and all over now (whoa)
You keep on thinking you can save me, save me
(Hey) My ship is sinking but it's,
(Hey) all good and I can go down (whoa)
You got me thinking that the party's all over

Lay down
Just stay down
Lay down 'cause I'm trying to get through
(x 2)


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC76b0VZQog]YouTube - Lenka - The Show[/ame]



 							 								I'm just a little bit caught in the middle
Life is a maze and love is a riddle
I don't know where to go, can't do it alone
I've tried and I don't know why

Slow it down, make it stop or else my heart is going to pop
'Cause it's too much, yeah it's a lot to be something I'm not
I'm a fool out of love 'cause I just can't get enough

I'm just a little bit caught in the middle
Life is a maze and love is a riddle
I don't know where to go, can't do it alone
I've tried and I don't know why

I'm just a little girl lost in the moment
I'm so scared but I don't show it
I can't figure it out, it's bringing me down
I know I've got to let it go and just enjoy the show

The sun is hot in the sky just like a giant spotlight
The people follow the signs and synchronize in time
It's a joke nobody knows, they've got a ticket to the show

Yeah, I'm just a little bit caught in the middle
Life is a maze and love is a riddle
I don't know where to go, can't do it alone
I've tried and I don't know why

I'm just a little girl lost in the moment
I'm so scared but I don't show it
I can't figure it out, it's bringing me down
I know I've got to let it go and just enjoy the show
Just enjoy the show

I'm just a little bit caught in the middle
Life is a maze and love is a riddle
I don't know where to go, can't do it alone
I've tried and I don't know why

I'm just a little girl lost in the moment
I'm so scared but I don't show it
I can't figure it out, it's bringing me down
I know I've got to let it go and just enjoy the show
Just enjoy the show, just enjoy the show

I want my money back, I want my money back
I want my money back, just enjoy the show
I want my money back, I want my money back
I want my money back, just enjoy the show


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdoIs1jZbCY&feature=related]YouTube - Hollywood Undead - Hear Me Now[/ame]

[JDOG]
As I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
I wear my crown of thorns and pull the knife out my chest.
I keep searching for something that I never seem to find.
But maybe I won&#8217;t, because I left it all behind.
Now I&#8217;m stuck with this, and that&#8217;ll never change
Always a part of me, until the very last day.

Where to go from here? What road to travel on?
I spent my whole life choosing, and I always chose wrong.
Will I try to have the will to be alive?
Will I try because I&#8217;ve never seen the light?
Blow it to the ground and it&#8217;s now you see,
You spent your whole life taking the best of me
[DANNY]
Where&#8217;d you go? Where&#8217;s your home?
How&#8217;d you end up all alone?
Can you hear me now?
There&#8217;s no light, there&#8217;s no sound.
Hard to breathe, when you&#8217;re underground.
Can you hear me now? Hear me now
[JOHNNY 3 TEARS]
How long can I keep pretending to be?
That all the stars in the sky could mean something to me.
Heaven will open up if I live on my knees.
A man of many words, but a man of few deeds.
Walking these streets, so absent of hope.

A pillow of concrete, a man with no home.
Lend him a hand, then we&#8217;re walking the way.
Leave the virtue of pity, but we live with the shame.
So scared to dream in a world with no sunlight.
When you wake up, you know it&#8217;s darker than last night.
Quickly we forget, sacrifice gone by.
Born to walk away, been walking my whole life.
[DANNY]
Where&#8217;d you go? Where&#8217;s your home?
How&#8217;d you end up all alone?
Can you hear me now?
There&#8217;s no light, there&#8217;s no sound.
Hard to breathe, when you&#8217;re underground.
Can you hear me now? Hear me now
[DANNY]
Look into my eyes and I see
What do I see? Nothing at all
Take another look around me
What do I see? Nothing at all
[DANNY]
Where&#8217;d you go? Where&#8217;s your home?
How&#8217;d you end up all alone?
Can you hear me now?
There&#8217;s no light, there&#8217;s no sound.
Hard to breathe, when you&#8217;re underground.
Can you hear me now? Hear me now
[DANNY]
Can you hear me? Hear me now


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Zarb0q3I7E]YouTube - Angelspit-make you sin[/ame]

With this bass, I thee shake
Fingers to bow, manipulate
Stroke the string, I seduce
Blocking ears has no use
Twist the knob, turn up the pain
Sensual, to the extreme
carnal pleasure that will ring
here is the beat that will make you sin

Music to Ears (Bullet in cradle)
Chaos to Mind (Fingers on String)
Disease to Body (Lips on Barrel)
---BANG! (Make you Sin)

KRANK IT UP.

shaking walls, you feel ill
doing things against your will
Angel of light gave me a ring
now comes the noise that will make you sin 

Wave my wand, Heaven breaks
A thousand groins, Loins to shake
carnal pleasure that will ring
here is the beat that will make you sin


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJufpcvM0ho"]YouTube - Kaci Brown - Instigator[/ame]

I'm an in I'm an instigator
Is that your boy? Girl we'll see you later!
I'm a tra- I'm a trouble maker
One boy - two boys - three boys - and I...
I'm an in I'm an instigator

...


All the girls here seem to have an attitude
But there ain't no stoppin' me - I'm in a party mood
2am and the bass still kicks like
Dum dum dum - dum dum dum


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTjycAqqD10]YouTube - D12 - Instigator[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - Angelspit-make you sin




've been looking for an original sin
One with a twist and a bit of a spin
And since I've done all the old ones 'till they've all been done in
Now I'm just looking, then I'm gone with the wind
Endlessly searching for an original sin...

You can dance forever, you've got a fire in your feet
But will it ever be enough?
You know that it'll never be enough

You can fly and never land and never need to sleep
But will it ever be enough?
You know that it'll never be enough

It's not enough to make the nightmares go away
It's not enough to make the tears run dry
It's not enough to live a little better every day
Everything that they taught us, was nothing but lies
Everything that they brought us, was nothing but bribes
But the lies are over now
All I wanted was a piece of the night
I never got an equal share
When the stars are out of sight
And the moon is down
The natives are so restless tonight!...

I've been looking for an original sin
One with a twist and a bit of a spin
And since I've done all the old ones 'till they've all been done in
Now I'm just looking, then I'm gone with the wind
Endlessly searching for an original sin

You can lose yourself in pleasure 'till your body's going numb
But will it ever be enough?
You know that it'll never be enough

You can always take whatever you conceivably could want
But will it ever be enough?
You know that it'll never be enough

It's not enough to make the nightmares go away
It's not enough to make the tears run dry
It's not enough to live a little better every day
Everything that they taught us, was nothing but lies
Everything that the brought us, was nothing but bribes
But the lies are over now
All I wanted was a piece of the night
It never had to get so dark
When the stars are out of sight
And the moon is down
The natives are so restless tonight!

I've been looking for an original sin
One with a twist and a bit of a spin
And since I've done all the old ones 'till they've all been done in
Now I'm just looking, then I'm gone with the wind
Endlessly searching for an original sin

I've been looking for the ultimate crime
Infinite victims, infinitesimal time
And I'm so very guilty for no reason or rhyme
So now I'm just looking and I'm killing some time
Endlessly searching for the ultimate crime

I've been looking for an original sin
One with a twist and a bit of a spin
And since I've done all the old ones 'till they've all been done in
Now I'm just looking, then I'm gone with the wind
Endlessly searching for an original sin...

I'm applying for a license to thrill
Going out on the edge
Moving in for the kill
And there'll be hell to pay someday
So put it all on the bill
'Cause we'll always be paying
And paying until
We're beyond expiration
With a license to thrill
(I've been looking for an original sin...)


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjY_uSSncQw]YouTube - Love is a Battlefield by Pat Benatar[/ame]

We are young, heartache to heartache we stand
No promises, no demands
Love Is A Battlefield
We are strong, no one can tell us we're wrong
Searchin' our hearts for so long, both of us knowing
Love Is A Battlefield


You're beggin' me to go, you're makin' me stay
Why do you hurt me so bad?
It would help me to know
Do I stand in your way, or am I the best thing you've had?
Believe me, believe me, I can't tell you why
But I'm trapped by your love, and I'm chained to your side


We are young, heartache to heartache we stand
No promises, no demands
Love Is A Battlefield


We are strong, no one can tell us we're wrong
Searchin' our hearts for so long, both of us knowing
Love Is A Battlefield


We're losing control
Will you turn me away or touch me deep inside?
And before this gets old, will it still feel the same?
There's no way this will die
But if we get much closer, I could lose control
And if your heart surrenders, you'll need me to hold


We are young, heartache to heartache we stand
No promises, no demands
Love Is A Battlefield


We are strong, no one can tell us we're wrong
Searchin' our hearts for so long, both of us knowing
Love Is A Battlefield


We are young, heartache to heartache we stand
No promises, no demands
Love Is A Battlefield


We are strong, no one can tell us we're wrong
Searchin' our hearts for so long, both of us knowing
Love Is A Battlefield


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCKN7XqSQw8&feature=related]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Couldn&#39;t have said it better[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cexfnbk78js"]YouTube - Slipknot - Before I Forget - 8-bit remix[/ame]

*idkfa!*


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0JVgY08Zd4&feature=related]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Where the rubber meets the road[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

Life in America - downsize / RIF - started during Reagan with no heart nor soul and then eventually over time corporate PC, 'It's all for the best.' 'It's not about you.' It's really only about money.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnU3zuqncwo]YouTube - Ben Folds and WASO - Fred Jones Part 2[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLyKEToqME0]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Please Remember Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22CrTnzFrak&NR=1]YouTube - You Left Me (just when I needed you most) by Tim McGraw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQhOsEESX1w]YouTube - "Angel Boy" - Tim McGraw[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2yy141q8HQ]YouTube - Eels - Novocaine For The Soul[/ame]

"Novocaine For The Soul"

Life is hard
And so am i
You'd better give me something
So i don't die

Novocaine for the soul
Before i sputter out

Life is white
And i am black
Jesus and his lawyer
Are coming back
Oh my darling
Will you be here
Before i sputter out

Guess whose living here
With the great undead
This paint-by-numbers life
Is fucking with my head
Once again

Life is good
And i feel great
'cause mother says i was
A great mistake

Novocaine for the soul
You'd better give me something
To fill the hole
Before i sputter out


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Phoenix said:


> YouTube - Meat Loaf - Where the rubber meets the road


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXqPjx94YMg]YouTube - k.d. lang - Constant Craving (Video)[/ame]

Even through the darkest phase
Be it thick or thin
Always someone marches brave
Here beneath my skin

Constant craving
Has always been

Maybe a great magnet pulls
All souls towards truth
Or maybe it is life itself
That feeds wisdom
To its youth

Constant craving
Has always been

Craving
Ah ha
Constant craving
Has always been
Has always been

Constant craving
Has always been
Constant craving
Has always been

Craving
Ah ha
Constant craving
Has always been
Has always been
Has always been
Has always been
Has always been
Has always been


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9-3RZkzpwM]YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrwjiO1MCVs]YouTube - Jane&#39;s Addiction - Been Caught Stealing (Video)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae5nZ18QTww]YouTube - The Jam - Little Boy Soldiers[/ame]

It's funny how you never knew what my name was
Our only contact was a form for the election
These days I find that I don't listen
These days I find that we're out of touch

These days I find that I'm too busy
So why the attention now, you want my assistance?
What have you done for me?

You've gone and got yourself in trouble
Now you want me to help you out

These days I find that I can't be bothered
These days I find that it's all too much
To pick up a gun and shoot a stranger
But I've got no choice so here I come, war games

I'm up on the hills, playing little boy soldiers
Reconnaissance duty up at 5:30
Shoot, shoot, shoot and kill the natives
You're one of us and we love you for that

Think of honor, Queen and country
You're a blessed son of the British Empire
God's on our side and so is Washington

Come out on the hills with the little boy soldiers
Come up on the hills with the little boy soldiers
Come out on the hills by little boy soldiers

Come on outside, I'll sing you a lullaby
Or tell a tale how goodness prevailed
We ruled the world, we killed and robbed
The fucking lot but we don't feel bad

It was done beneath the flag of democracy
You'll believe and I do, yes, I do, yes, I do
Yes, I do, yes, I do, yes, I do, oh

These days I find that I can't be bothered
To argue with them, well, what's the point?
Better to take your shots and drop down dead
Then they send you home in a pine overcoat
With a letter to your mum

Saying find enclosed one son
One medal and a note to say he won


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDaOgu2CQtI]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Do The Evolution[/ame]

Woo..
I'm ahead, I'm a man
I'm the first mammal to wear pants, yeah
I'm at peace with my lust
I can kill 'cause in God I trust, yeah
It's evolution, baby

I'm at piece, I'm the man
Buying stocks on the day of the crash
On the loose, I'm a truck
All the rolling hills, I'll flatten 'em out, yeah
It's herd behavior, uh huh
It's evolution, baby

Admire me, admire my home
Admire my son, he's my clone
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
This land is mine, this land is free
I'll do what I want but irresponsibly
It's evolution, baby

I'm a thief, I'm a liar
There's my church, I sing in the choir:
(hallelujah, hallelujah)

Admire me, admire my home
Admire my son, admire my clones
'Cause we know, appetite for a nightly feast
Those ignorant Indians got nothin' on me
Nothin', why?
Because... it's evolution, baby!

I am ahead, I am advanced
I am the first mammal to make plans, yeah
I crawled the earth, but now I'm higher
2010, watch it go to fire
It's evolution, baby
Do the evolution
Come on, come on, come on


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWMfiog60BE]YouTube - No Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]uuThNm_iLRs[/youtube]


----------



## freedombecki

Dinu Bomha's ABBA in panflute CD2.

Momma Mia

I've never heard panpipes sound so good until I got this album.


----------



## Mad Scientist

freedombecki said:


> Dinu Bomha's ABBA in panflute CD2.
> 
> Momma Mia
> 
> I've never heard panpipes sound so good until I got this album.


Tempted to neg.

[youtube]5bRFxSWQ0YU[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRDnEqW1vAc&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - America - Lonely People[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLKDCKU7KNI&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - I&#39;d Love You To Want Me By Lobo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I0d29s6GCc&feature=related]YouTube - AMERICA - Ventura Highway[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkADj0TPrJA&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mB0tP1I-14]YouTube - Lady Gaga - LoveGame[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNAhqplRj3A"]YouTube - The Kovenant - New World Order[/ame]

Stand aside for the new world order
Systematic, aristocratic
Don't deceive yourself, get out of the way
We command and you obey

Beautiful to be the joker
Cursed by an all to human future
Things you cannot defeat, you start to believe in
New generations, synthetic nations

I am your loving hate
(This is a new world)
I am your loving hate
(This is a new world)

New world order
New world order
New world order
New world order

Old-school fascism is on the rise
Narcissistic, evangelistic
So many things are only here to be hated
No need for love when the world is sedated

Beautiful to be the joker
Cursed by an all too human future
The world burns with death as a lover
It's systematic for the coming new order

I am your loving hate
(This is a new world)
I am your loving hate
(This is a new world)

New world order
New world order
New world order
New world order

Worldwide genocide
Mass religious suicide
Immoral seduction
Digital corruption

I am your loving hate
(This is a new world)
I am your loving hate
(This is a new world)

New world order
New world order
New world order
New world order​


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_5kh91LESE]YouTube - Biggie smalls hypnotize(Lyrics)[/ame]



peace...


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mCJ0GWIrbw"]YouTube - The Kovenant - The Bringer of the Sixth Sun[/ame]

I drank a goblet of fire
I cut out the prophet's tongue
But still the sun refused to move

I tore a hole in the web of sanity
The very fabric of life itself
But still this flesh refused to burn

What a humble vision!
To forever dwell by the grace of the sun

I gathered the moon and the stars
In my little pouch of planets
The Renaissance of astral flesh

Dripping and drooling with universal thirst
Equilibrium going under
In such an idle state of death

Sowing the seeds of a new dimension

I am the conqueror in this petty paradise
Spinning around in a garden of lush blooming death
Point at the sun and I will be there
And the angels scattered and bleeding
Will be the foundation of my empire

And amidst all this forlorn beauty
...I still laughed at the end.​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjLvDTmEb98"]YouTube - The Kovenant ~ Mirrors Paradise (Cyber Industrial Metal)[/ame]




Was it everything they told you?
Was it all the things they promised you?
Was it everything they told you?
Was it everything they said it would be?
Strange things move in the corner of my eye
And the sky never looked so white and pretty
Tiny figures crawl upon my sterile flesh
There's a hole in the world, and it keeps getting bigger
Was it everything you hoped for?
Was it all the things you prayed for?
Was it everything you hoped for?
Was it everything you though it would be?
How can you love it...
How can you believe it...
How can you need it...
When there's nothing there?
In space where the stars are dead now
The man in the moon still has a wicked face
But the more you reach for the heavens above
The more you'll hate your own pitiful love
Like a river flowing around me...Mirrors paradise
Pulling me in its wake...Mirrors paradise
How can you love it...
How can you believe it...
How can you need it...
When there's nothing there?
I want to show you something so much better
I'll make the world seem a little bit deader
You smile...but it's all despair
You love...but there's nothing there
Like a river flowing around me...Mirrors paradise
Pulling me in it's wake...Mirrors paradise​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48IWzAWzxB0"]YouTube - The Kovenant - Keepers of the Garden (S.E.T.I. 2003)[/ame]


In the darkness of space, they suffer in temptation
Dementia creeping closer, but what difference does it make

Sometimes the best way up is down
And for some moments in life there are no words
The sky is filled with dead stars
There is no escape...There is no return
In a state of terror and confusion
With euphoria as an ambition...
Through the doors of perception
We will leave this place behind

Wide open space, so out of place
We were exiled and we were disgraced
Eye at the center, dawn of our race
Edge of the cosmos, heart of all space

The ancient deception, the so-called fall from grace
And Eden was just a place in outer space...
The shining ones, the keepers of the garden
The ancient ones, those who came from the sky

Wide open space, so out of place
We were exiled and we were disgraced
Eye at the center, dawn of our race
Edge of the cosmos, heart of all space​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug1ehO__QnI"]YouTube - the Kovenant the Human Abstract[/ame]

We shape the future - We rape the world
Fallen icons left to burn
The depiction of a naked deformity
Another long lost tragedy

The man in the moon is looking right at you
With a face of death He follows the future
While you sleep we destroy our planet
And somewhere in space the dead are smiling

Beautiful disease... The worm is crawling beneath your skin
Beautiful disease... The worm is feeding on your lies within


Disintegration- Deterioration
Television slave generation
Deformation - Devastation
Electronic mind mutation

"Lost in your own illusion, sick from your own disease,
you drained the world in your search for knowledge
All questions are answers... Hidden within their own reality
Open your eyes... And the truth shall set you free!!!"

We shape the future - We rape the world
Fallen icons left to burn
The depiction of a naked deformity
Another long lost tragedy

Beautiful disease... The worm is crawling beneath your skin
Beautiful disease... The worm is feeding on your lies within​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il2hztYEEV4]YouTube - Behemoth - As Above So Below[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUJfbJnEmLU]YouTube - Yngwie Malmsteen - As Above, So Below[/ame]

There's a hole in the sky
But don't ask me why
Because I don't know
There is a long way to go
Future will show
Where the road is leading us

I will never die
'Cause I will fly
To the other side

I'm trying to fight
For what is right
But evil spirits pass me by
They do what they want
They just don't care
What you feel or what you say

I will never die
'Cause I will fly
To the other side

There's a hole in the sky
But don't ask me why
Because I don't know
There is a long way to go
Future will show
Where the road is leading us

I will never die
'Cause I will fly
To the other side


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMPvaDsI-o4]YouTube - Lady GaGa - Bad Romance GOTHIC VERSION[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07pLGIgyfjw]YouTube - Tool - Stinkfist [hq - fullscreen][/ame]



peace...


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YOhV4MQDQ4]YouTube - Technoir - Dying Star[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Momanohedhunter said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Meat Loaf - Where the rubber meets the road
Click to expand...


You dissin' my MeatLoaf?


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB8WHA3WWz0&feature=related]YouTube - Van Halen - You Really Got Me[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qeuuodSpFs]YouTube - Mono Inc. - If I fail[/ame]


The sea is rough
The spindrift cold
The bridge is under fire
The master left the sinking ship as waves were rising higher

Unbaptized
Unconverted
Just a henchman on the verge of throwing high aims overboard to feed the surge

But if I fail or if I fall
Ill be aid and consolation
If I range or if I crawl
I will shelter you my love
If I starve or if I sear
Ill be faith and inspiration
Raise my hope and ease the fear  
Ill be there to back you up

The sand like glow
The desert wide
The sun truncated brains
The well dried up and thoughts are like a caravan in chains
Bedraggled and ahungered
Just a traveler in search of confidence and devotion before it burns

But if I fail or if I fall
Ill be aid and consolation
If I range or if I crawl
I will shelter you my love
If I starve or if I sear
Ill be faith and inspiration
Raise my hope and ease the fear
Ill be there to back you up

A lightning strike on killing fields
The soil is soaked with blood
A deafening burst
The smell of death and faces blurred with mud

Ingenuous
Blameless
A peace seeker in the jam
But Im stuck in here till judgment day on ruined land
​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgi5xdftOIA]YouTube - Cinderella - Shelter Me[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE

_"I never watch t.v. - except when I'm stoned... Like Humans Do."_
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM-Vt87W3_A]YouTube - Like Humans Do - David Byrne[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZ8308URnpI]YouTube - Counting crows "Anna Begins"[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Phoenix said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Meat Loaf - Where the rubber meets the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dissin' my MeatLoaf?
Click to expand...


Look here to see a properly dissed Meat Loaf.  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/77225-love-songs-22.html


----------



## Phoenix

Momanohedhunter said:


> Look here to see a properly dissed Meat Loaf.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/77225-love-songs-22.html



Cretin.  

MeatLoaf is a god.  Just not as much as del is.  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmPMMitJDYg]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Paradise by the Dashboard Light[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxzhiyQj6zI]YouTube - Echo and The Bunnymen - People Are Strange (The Doors cover)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CVg5THFQy4&feature=related]YouTube - Aiden - Cry Little Sister[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCbOEZ8c8dM]YouTube - Simon and Garfunkel- America[/ame]


----------



## froggy

YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel : El Condor Pasa (1970)


----------



## froggy

YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel Live 11-11-69 Bridge Over Troubled Water


----------



## froggy

YouTube - Sound Of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel (live sound)


----------



## froggy

YouTube - Simon And Garfunkel - The Boxer (Live)


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PtfyRjkn40]YouTube - HEAVEN SHALL BURN - Black Tears (OFFICIAL VIDEO)[/ame]

When I'm in this state of mind,
I'm wishing I was blind,
Sometimes life is more than pain to me

I feel the power of my grief,
Death would be such a relief,
All the secrets that I hide would die with me

Depression is my only friend,
Will this torture never end?
Let me carry on to dreamer's sky

I keep crying in my dreams,
Can you hear my endless screams?
When I fade away, I fade away...

This fluid on my cheek,
It drains me, I get weak
My heart is cold and bleak
Black blood, black tears.
Black tears, black tears.

Life is like a masquerade,
In dept to myself, but I can't pay,
Soon I'll call it all a day, away

I never felt what you call guilt,
I still believe "Do what thou wilt",
My sorrow will destroy the world I've built

This fluid on my cheek,
It drains me, I get weak
My heart is cold and bleak
Black blood, black tears.
Black tears, black tears.​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ra5baNtKdCI]YouTube - Heaven Shall Burn - No One Will Shed A Tear[/ame]

No one will shed a tear
With frozen souls and darkened eyes
We`re marching to the point of no return
No sorrow strong enough to
Tear apart our bleeding hearts again

Not searching for a peace in heaven 
No one will ever shed a tear
With my hands raised to the sky
We will not wait
For someone to decide
Our sober minds
Will face this barren truth 
Not longing
For a distant paradise

This is the final levy
From bleeding hands
They will receive the final stroke
From dying voices
They will hear
The curse we whisper
While marching forward
Without intermission
And tearing down the halls of the extortioner


----------



## The Infidel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsQzw_Ax8Cw]YouTube - AARON LEWIS - "Country Boy" (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I]YouTube - Lady Gaga - Bad Romance[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlLtR_MUDxs]YouTube - Lady Gaga BAD ROMANCE Remix (dj Dark Intensity)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QWpTK1Q5n0]YouTube - 30 Seconds To Mars - Bad romance cover on BBC radio 1´s Live Lounge[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEyMHZuZnuc]YouTube - iAD - Lady Gaga &#39;Bad Romance&#39; (slow candle light cover)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko_kXWp2qOQ&feature=related]YouTube - Bad Romance (Slow Version)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJfXC-IwrLs]YouTube - Lady Gaga - Bad Romance Cover (Dark Acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42kuZIm2oMQ&feature=related]YouTube - Bad Romance (Lady GayGay Bless the Gays Remix) - Lady Gaga[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YeSutCvf9o&feature=related]YouTube - Lady GaGa - Manifesto of Little Monsters [Origial Version][/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tigVYfHVmQ]YouTube - Jonny Lang - Lie To Me[/ame]

This guy looks like he is in pain...I like the song though


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGb5IweiYG8]YouTube - Fever - Peggy Lee[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG5N3GC-m20&feature=related]YouTube - George Michael - One More Try[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fn-4fg0Mv44]YouTube - Meat Loaf Los Angeloser Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR8D2yqgQ1U]YouTube - Spandau Ballet - True[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCsYQYoJ8A8]YouTube - Meat Loaf - 45 Seconds of Ecstasy[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICnlyNUt_0o&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - Duran Duran - Come Undone[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=___KbZneQ1s&feature=related]YouTube - Duran Duran - Hungry Like The Wolf (From "Rio - Classic Album")[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Pp66FNd54M&playnext=1&list=PLD541BCF8BD55220F]YouTube - Miranda Lambert - Only Prettier[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Za0gWXJW1w]YouTube - Slaughter - Up All Night[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO05i1fYWEA]YouTube - Asia-Heat of the Moment[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2uNl0648zQ]YouTube - Trixter - Give It To Me Good[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn8E9rrBt7s]YouTube - Jack Wagner "All I Need" (1984)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WBWov6nd6E]YouTube - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers: Greatest Hits "American Girl"[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIUk08iYZKE&feature=related]YouTube - King Missile- Detachable Penis[/ame]


I woke up this morning with a bad hangover
And my penis was missing again.
This happens all the time.
It's detachable.

[background singing begins: "detachable penis" over and over]

This comes in handy a lot of the time.
I can leave it home, when I think it's gonna get me in trouble,
or I can rent it out, when I don't need it.
But now and then I go to a party, get drunk,
and the next morning I can't for the life of me
remember what I did with it.
First I looked around my apartment, and I couldn't find it.
So I called up the place where the party was,
they hadn't seen it either.
I asked them to check the medicine cabinet
'cause for some reason I leave it there sometimes
But not this time.
So I told them if it pops up to let me know.
I called a few people who were at the party,
but they were no help either.
I was starting to get desperate.
I really don't like being without my penis for too long.
It makes me feel like less of a man,
and I really hate having to sit down every time I take a leak.
After a few hours of searching the house,
and calling everyone I could think of,
I was starting to get very depressed,
so I went to the Kiev, and ate breakfast.
Then, as I walked down Second Avenue towards St. Mark's Place,
where all those people sell used books and other junk on the street,
I saw my penis lying on a blanket
next to a broken toaster oven.
Some guy was selling it.
I had to buy it off him.
He wanted twenty-two bucks, but I talked him down to seventeen.
I took it home, washed it off,
and put it back on. I was happy again. Complete.
People sometimes tell me I should get it permanently attached,
but I don't know.
Even though sometimes it's a pain in the ass,
I like having a detachable penis.

[background voices continue to sing "detachable penis" for
a while, then out]


----------



## 8atman

Loscil -- Endless Falls


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi7of60jseE]YouTube - Jack Off Jill - American Made[/ame]

Give me some antiseptic
To wash this headache away
Give me a syringe
To inject the pain
Give me something pretty I hope I'll never be
I'd rather be creepy and very strange
Give me a cake that I can mix and bake
In a Betty Crocker oven that I will break

Bake it up and we will
Tear them down
Come on, don't be afraid
We will make you
Tear them down
My world is evil but American made

Give me something easy that I can complicate
Something healthy that I can infect
Give me a mate in a crippled state
With Halloween teeth that I can break

Bake it up and we will
Tear them down
Come on, don't be afraid
We will make you
Tear them down
My world is evil but American made

Momma's apple pie got a cockroach in it
Burn the flag with a fag
Momma's apple pie got a cockroach in it
Burn the flag with a fag
Momma's apple pie got a cockroach in it
Burn the flag with a fag
Momma's apple pie got a cockroach in it
Burn the flag with a fag

Bake it up and we will
Tear them down
Come on, don't be afraid
We will make you
Tear them down
My world is evil but American made
American made
American grave
in an American grave

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrmJl1l_iaA"]YouTube - Christina Aguilera - Not Myself Tonight - Official Music Video[/ame]

​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfNmyxV2Ncw&feature=related]YouTube - Aerosmith - Cryin&#39;[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BptQHAW2T5M]YouTube - Beastie Boys - Shake Your Rump[/ame]



peace...


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cacn4yzL0Hc]YouTube - GOD MODULE - Transcend [HD][/ame]

  				 								 				 								 				Forget what you think you see
And what you think you know
They're just memories now
You need to let them go
If you can't forget
Who you used to be
Then your words are untrue
And the things they mean

Forget what you see
Forget what you know
Dissolve into me and let this all go
You live in a prison
That you built in your mind
A nightmare extension 
With no concept of time

Forget what you think you see				 				 								
​


----------



## 8atman

Brannan Lane w/ Vidna Obmana -- Deep Unknown 3


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Da5qnvYkigA]YouTube - The Bells - I:Scintilla (On Screen Lyrics~)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv9o-nVwA1Q]YouTube - Psychonaut 75 - Enemy of the Faith[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In7cTzpv7Is]YouTube - Jeff Scott Soto - Our Song[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]uFz61X2PQTw[/youtube]​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cx5PcB1t-s8]YouTube - Hinder - All American Nightmare[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzrboayvzWM]YouTube - Genesis congo[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuLPizKjofE]YouTube - David Allan Coe - Cum Stains on the Pillow[/ame]

For Lu~Lu... Slut won't Rep me!... 



peace...


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsDpznl8eIs]YouTube - AC/DC - Highway To Hell (with Bon Scott)[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPoEA43cqKc]YouTube - Everlast ~ What It&#39;s Like (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe6uwUn-qmM]YouTube - Sublime - Santeria[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky04q6V8-mI&feature=related]YouTube - RARE EARTH GET READY 1[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0&feature=related]YouTube - The James Gang - Funk #49[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBkTUzKAiXQ]YouTube - Pink Floyd Mother[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iypUpv9xelg]YouTube - Oingo Boingo Dead Man&#39;s Party[/ame]


----------



## 8atman

Massive Attack & Mos Def -- I Against I


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0icfAWHQwA"]YouTube - Angel face - Tony Banks[/ame]


----------



## The T

Enjoy none the less...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNONVGebKo8&feature=related]YouTube - Phil Collins Drums Solo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Bill Miller - Geronimo's Cadillac 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WQ9MJzeIxw&feature=related]YouTube - Bill Miller - Geronimo's Cadillac[/ame]


JOHNNY RIVERS- "GERONIMO'S CADILLAC"


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWCMhL5qxlE]YouTube - Lesley Gore - You Don&#39;t Own Me (w/ lyrics) (played twice!)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_1GybYcBWk]YouTube - Grendel - Chemicals + Circuitry[/ame]

Because we feel there's so much more to see
But not much left in to believe
So we all find our way in life
To chemicals and circuitry

Because we feel there's so much more to see
But not much left in to believe
So we all find our way in life
Through chemicals and circuitry​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY5P0Vk9TIM&feature=related]YouTube - Lesley Gore - That&#39;s the way boys are (Re-recorded)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Love this video!


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8Xb_7YDroQ&feature=related]YouTube - Eve 6 - Inside Out[/ame]



"I would swallow my pride,
I would choke on the rinds,
but the lack thereof would leave me empty inside,
swallow my doubt
turn it inside out
find nothing but faith in nothing.
Want to put my tender heart in a blender,
watch it spin 'round into a beautiful oblivion.
Rendezvous, then I'm through with you

I burn, burn like a wicker cabinet,
chalk white and oh so frail.
I see our time has gotten stale.
The tick tock of the clock is painful,
all sane and logical.
I want to tear it off the wall.
I hear words in clips and phrases,
I think sick like ginger ale,
My stomach turns and I exhale.

I would swallow my pride,
I would choke on the rinds,
But the lack thereof would leave me empty inside.
I would swallow my doubt,
turn it inside out,
find nothing but faith in nothing.
Want to put my tender heart in a blender,
watch it spin 'round into a beautiful oblivion.
Rendezvous, then I'm through with you.

SoCal is where my mind states,
but it's not my state of mind.
I'm not as ugly, sad as you.
Or am I origami?
Folded up and just pretend,
demented as the motives in your head.

I would swallow my pride,
I would choke on the rinds,
but the lack thereof would leave me empty inside.
I would swallow my doubt,
turn it inside out,
find nothing but faith in nothing.
Want to put my tender heart in a blender,
watch it spin 'round into a beautiful oblivion.
Rendezvous, then I'm through with you .

I alone am the one you don't know you need
take heed, feed your ego.
Make me blind when your eyes close,
sink when you get close, tie me to the bedpost.

I alone am the one you don't know you need,
you don't know you need me.
Make me blind when your eyes close,
Tie me to the bedpost.

I would swallow my pride,
I would choke on the rinds,
but the lack thereof would leave me empty inside.
Swallow my doubt,
turn it inside out,
find nothing but faith in nothing.
Want to put my tender heart in a blender,
watch it spin 'round to a beautiful oblivion.
Rendezvous, then I'm through,
now I'm through with you

through with you

rendezvous then I'm through with you..."


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22l1sf5JZD0]YouTube - Lupe Fiasco - Words I Never Said ft. Skylar Grey [Music Video][/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g7BmU7t9CQ]YouTube - [:STAMMHEIM:][/ame]​ 
German Autumn
 Difficult times
 Armed resistance
 Numerous crimes

 Extreme act of violence
 An attack from the rear
 A shot in the head...
 Revolution was here

 Radical actions
 Radical change
 Innocent victims
 People are strange

 Dawn of terror
 Divided nation
 Riots and protests
 Self-induced starvation

 A concrete vision
 A common idea
 A wrong decision...
 Revolution was here

 CHORUS:
 Stammheim calling
 Movement 2nd June
 Solitary confinement
 Death is coming soon
 How violence can develop
 And where it can lead...
 Stammheim calling
Movement 2nd June​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoheCz4t2xc]YouTube - System Of A Down - Hypnotize[/ame]

Why don't you ask the kids at Tiananmen Square?
Was fashion the reason why they were there?
They disguise it, hypnotize it
Television made you buy it

She's scared that I will take her away from there
Dreams that her country left with no one there
Mesmerize the simple minded
Propaganda leaves us blinded​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVA-xTBeHyM]YouTube - The OFFICIAL "Run This Town" Video[/ame]

Feel it comin' in the air
And the screams from everywhere
I'm addicted to the thrill
It's a dangerous love affair

Can't be scared when it goes down
Got a problem, tell me now
Only thing that's on my mind
Is who's gonna run this town tonight

Is who's gonna run this town tonight
We gonna run this town

We are, ya I said it, we are
This is Roc Nation, pledge your allegiance
Get your fatigues on, all black everything
Black cards, black cars, all black everything

And our girls are blackbirds ridin' with they Dillingers
I'd get more in depth if you boys really real enough
This is la familia, I'll explain later
But for now, let me get back to this paper

I'm a couple bands down, and I'm tryin' to get back
I gave the other grip, I lost a flip for five stacks
Yeah I'm talkin' five comma, six zeros, dot zeros, here it go
Back to runnin' circles 'round niggas, now we squared up
Hold up

Life's a game, but it's not fair
I break the rules, so I don't care
So I keep doin' my own thing
Walkin' tall against the rain

Victory's within the mile
Almost there, don't give up now
Only thing that's on my mind
Is who's gonna run this town tonight

Hey, hey
Hey, hey
(Is who's gonna run this town tonight)

We are, ya, I said it, we are
You can call me Caesar in a dark CSAR
Please follow the leader, so Eric B. we are
Microphone fiend, it's the return of the god, peace god

Uh, uh, and ain't nobody fresher
I'm in Mason, uh, Martin Margiela
On the table screamin' fuck the other side, they jealous
We got a banquet full of broads, they got a table full of fellas

And they ain't spending no cake
They should throw they hand in, 'cause they ain't got no spades
My whole team got dough
So my Bankhead is lookin' like millionaires' 'fro

Life's a game but it's not fair
I break the rules, so I don't care
So I keep doin' my own thing
Walkin' tall against the rain

Victory's within the mile
Almost there, don't give up now
Only thing that's on my mind
Is who's gonna run this town tonight

Hey, hey
Hey, hey
(Is who's gonna run this town tonight)

It's crazy how you can go from being Joe Blow
To everybody on your dick, no homo
I bought my whole family whips, no Volvos
Next time I'm in church, please no photos

Police escorts, everybody passports
This the life that everybody ask for
This a fast life, we are on a crash course
What you think I rap for, to push a fucking Rav-4?

But I know that if I stay stunting
All these girls only gon' want one thing
I could spend my whole life "Good Will Hunting"
Only good gon' come is as good when I'm coming

She got a ass that'll swallow up a g-string
And up top, uh, two bee stings
And I'm beasting off the riesling
And my nigga just made it out the precinct

We give a damn about the drama that you do bring
I'm just tryin' to change the color on your mood ring
Reebok, baby, you need to drop some new things
Have you ever had shoes without shoe strings?

What's that 'Ye? Baby, these heels
Is that a May, what, baby, these wheels
You trippin' when you ain't sippin', have a refill
You feelin' like you runnin', huh, now you know how we feel

Wassup!
Hey, hey, hey, hey
Wassup!
Hey, hey, hey
We gonna run this town tonight
Wassup!

​


----------



## Intense

Peter Green Fleetwood Mac "Like it This Way" 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ8AcEYTEFY&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Green Fleetwood Mac "Like it This Way"[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihgr2b_wFPQ&feature=related]YouTube - Steve Earle "CCKMP" 7/20/10 Baltimore, Md. Ram&#39;s Head Live[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pVihntUEVw]YouTube - ELO- Sweet Talking Woman[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgcKhqlFz4Q&feature=related]YouTube - ELO, rollover beethoven[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2Ncxw1xfck&feature=related]YouTube - Mr Blue Sky[/ame]


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHiqGqoIGII]YouTube - Rise Against - Help Is On The Way[/ame]​


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RmO6fc-FdE]YouTube - Family Guy - Music & Lyrics By Stewie Griffin[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyhFs6kCSlU]YouTube - bile in league[/ame]


Pretty boy with a gun, bang- bang, fun- fun. 
Pretty girl with a knife, watch your back it's your wife! 
Heroin, load my gun, shoot-shoot, fun- fun. 
Pretty girl on ecstasy, now she wants to fuck me. 
We are the dead, we are in league, we are the doctors of low self esteem. 
We do it wrong, we don't believe, we are the congress of the new disease. 
Pretty thing with no head, that's OK, better off dead! 
Warm blood everywhere, shave off all my hair! Pretty girl, what's she worth? 
Stick it where it really hurts! 
Government experiment, welcome to my accident. 
We are the dead, we are in league, we are the doctors of low self esteem. 
We do it wrong, we don't believe, we are the congress of the new disease. 
We are the dead, we are in league, we are the doctors of low self esteem. 
We do it wrong, and we have no fear, we are the anti of all you hold dear. 
Social disease, down on your knees. 
Covered in fleas, give me a freeze. 
I am a clown, I am disgrace. 
It's always thrown up in my face. 
Through ignorance, I always fight. 
Better face it, I'm always right. 
We are the dead, we are in league, we are the doctors of low self esteem. 
We do it wrong, we don't believe, we are the congress of the new disease...​


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuVGyW-LJs8&feature=related]YouTube - Bon Jovi: Something to Believe In[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jC-pkV1s0Zc]YouTube - Jackson Browne - Running On Empty + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzH5Z2D0YLo]YouTube - Rob Thomas - Soul Sick[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsWxkxXVNGU&feature=related]YouTube - Jewel and Rob Thomas - Here Comes The Sun[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yyofgq2l30&feature=related]YouTube - Stick With Me Baby - Robert Plant & Alison Krauss[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7RLjMmY5Q8&feature=related]YouTube - Fortune Teller - Krauss and Plant[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06WM8oLH87M]YouTube - Uncle Kracker - Good To Be Me ft. Kid Rock [Official Video][/ame] ​


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMDGNCTLMD8]YouTube - Sex Drive[/ame]


----------



## locomotion13

listening to "RADIO FOR THE PEOPLE"
"Broken RECORD"

Check it out, love these guys!!

[youtube]i3cv5X8NmQg[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxbFLYa0_bw]YouTube - Queen- Somebody to Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zcps2fJKuAI]YouTube - Thirty Seconds To Mars - This Is War (Uncensored)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z242kzdYs3A]YouTube - Songs About Texas[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxeMpkw8FPw]YouTube - Art Of Dying - Get Through This (OFFICIAL VIDEO)[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh85R-S-dh8]YouTube - Sesame Street: Ernie and his Rubber Duckie[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Sheldon said:


> YouTube - Sesame Street: Ernie and his Rubber Duckie



Tub time already, Sheldon?


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5N80tNDCGg&NR=1]YouTube - Rev Theory - Justice[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8hT3oDDf6c]YouTube - Alice In Chains - Down In A Hole[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xM6V_WX8TmM&feature=fvwrel"]YouTube - Genesis - Carpet Crawler[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_uwG79As4A]YouTube - Genesis - Squonk - Six Hours Live[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt0WP9ZBNiY&NR=1]YouTube - Simple Plan - Welcome To My Life - [Official Music Video][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv2DyzhxpA0]YouTube - HOLD ON GOOD CHARLOTTE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUkJb2VvWkI]YouTube - Def Leppard-Cmon Cmon (video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbMz4rXzBaI&feature=related]YouTube - Def Leppard-Go[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TcHF5RsEhg&feature=related]YouTube - Def Leppard- Now (with Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

The Plan For 5-14-2011

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIvka3SSv9Y]YouTube - One bourbon, one scotch, one beer[/ame]   

Then-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qoCq-KsmZU]YouTube - Cypress Hill - Hits From Da Bong [Lyrics][/ame]  

and maybe a movie.


----------



## Phoenix

Momanohedhunter said:


> The Plan For 5-14-2011
> 
> YouTube - One bourbon, one scotch, one beer
> 
> Then-
> 
> YouTube - Cypress Hill - Hits From Da Bong [Lyrics]
> 
> and maybe a movie.



Have one or two for me, friend.  

I've got a movie though, so just the others. 

Although I don't do any of the others. Geez.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AJmKkU5POA]YouTube - Haven&#39;t Met You Yet (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Which version is better?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1foSWTOIFc]YouTube - James Ingram w. Linda Ronstadt - Somewhere Out There[/ame]

or

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwAbtizFCzo]YouTube - Kaitlyn Maher (4 year old singer) on America&#39;s Got Talent[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bxE3W1RTz8]YouTube - " Strong Enough " HQ. Sheryl Crow[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKFx0MMqb48&feature=related]YouTube - Kid Rock - Picture ft. Sheryl Crow [Official Video][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoFHIhAW4W0&feature=relmfu]YouTube - Kid Rock - "Collide" ft. Sheryl Crow [Official Video][/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhZcAVSp1n4&feature=related]YouTube - Goin' Down Slow (Live Video Version-One More Car)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Harold Melvin and The Blue Notes-Wake Up Everybody 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4ZX-geGG_g]YouTube - Harold Melvin and The Blue Notes-Wake Up Everybody[/ame]


----------



## Intense

THE DRAMATICS ~ WHATCHA SEE IS WHATCHA GET 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jk7wiDGuiQ&feature=related]YouTube - THE DRAMATICS ~ WHATCHA SEE IS WHATCHA GET[/ame]


----------



## Intense

** The Four Tops ** Still Water

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A7Zrw5lAeA&feature=related]YouTube - ** The Four Tops ** Still Water[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTElDZGhZ-M]YouTube - The Temper Trap Sweet Disposition[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Rare Earth video Born to Wander 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO-Dmpw_w2c&feature=related]YouTube - Rare Earth video Born to Wander[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Undisputed Truth "Smiling Faces Sometimes" (1971)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wKyXA_nMVQ]YouTube - The Undisputed Truth "Smiling Faces Sometimes" (1971)[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhKWZNxWIC0&feature=related]YouTube - Ghost Riders in the sky - Spiderbait[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

In case you missed it before

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjiU-wR1Wlg]YouTube - Emilie Autumn - Dead Is the New Alive[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJoj3B0qv1k"]YouTube - Dodo / Lurker[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCYXL86rdug"]YouTube - PETER GABRIEL SECRET WORLD (DVD QUALITY)[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaHa-6fTkBg]YouTube - Styx - Borrowed Time[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGC3063J-co]YouTube - Boston - Rock and Roll Band[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOUtsybozjg&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Bad Medicine[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahf2B_eZUc4&feature=relmfu]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Born To Be My Baby[/ame]


----------



## naomibee

The T said:


> YouTube - PETER GABRIEL SECRET WORLD (DVD QUALITY)



i never did like this song...


----------



## The T

naomibee said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - PETER GABRIEL SECRET WORLD (DVD QUALITY)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never did like this song...
Click to expand...

 It requires a bit of understanding of LIFE as Peter explains it in the opening...


----------



## Cal

What I sung to my girlfriend on her birthday - 

[youtube]nADTbWQof7Y[/youtube]​
.


----------



## Sheldon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI6iZJOntY8&feature=artist]YouTube - Lupe Fiasco - Hurt Me Soul[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_Jnl_OLyiE]YouTube - Selena Gomez & The Scene - Sick Of You - Lyrics On Screen[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Golden earring - Twilight zone 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w]YouTube - Golden earring - Twilight zone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Ram Jam "Black Betty" 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo&feature=related]YouTube - Ram Jam "Black Betty"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Neil Young Cowgirl In The Sand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6ibl6PIKPM]YouTube - Neil Young Cowgirl In The Sand[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Intense said:


> Golden earring - Twilight zone
> 
> YouTube - Golden earring - Twilight zone




I got free drinks at a bar in Hawaii because i knew this band had also done Radar Love.   The bartender was a huge fan of theirs and appreciated I actually knew who they were!


----------



## westwall

I have been very impressed by this guy and his band.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTgZJyicteE]YouTube - Matchbox 20 -bright lights (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPQvEy74md8]YouTube - friends in low places[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXEKuttVRIo]YouTube - Snuff[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3exGGeeVJcU&feature=relmfu]YouTube - Staind - The Way I Am (Video)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qDhfzz7AHg]YouTube - Tactical Sekt - Not Entertained [High Quality][/ame]

If you can't fill the unforgiving minutes,
sickened flesh,
autistic smile.
If yours is a world where you think Gods in it.
Want more?
You'll be in my sights!

Turn off your TV,
you're bathed in all the blood.
Turn off your intellect,
follow the victory march.
All hail the CNN,
your priest to keep you safe.
Don't forget your daily prayer,
for the BBC.

WATCH...Your being consumed!
FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!
LOSE! LOSE! LOSE!
Live...without control!
The shopping channel, the Tonight Show.

If you can't fill the unforgiving minutes,
sickened flesh,
autistic smile.
If yours is a world where you think Gods in it,
Want more?
You'll be in my sights!

FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!
LOSE! LOSE! LOSE!

If you can't fill the unforgiving minutes,
sickened flesh,
autistic smile.
If yours is a world where you think Gods in it,
Want more?
You'll be in my sights!

WATCH...Your being consumed!
FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!
LOSE! LOSE! LOSE!
Live...without control!
The shopping channel, the Tonight Show.

This is an emergency broadcast!
The fights not working,
because of your brain.
You're being disabled, deceived.
The program will continue at it's regularly scheduled time.
Regularly scheduled time.

TIME!
TIME!
Time...​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo4nYclbc7Q"]YouTube - Dark Sky - Tactical Sekt(Only Music)[/ame]

Look up at the heavens above
I know there's so much more
Blinded by light
The stars above were there before

My father took me by the hand
And showed me the wonders of the sky
Explored the depths of outer space
Time travel with the naked eye

We destroy the earth
Sell her out for gold and oil
We erased the stars in heaven
Allowed our once dark sky to spoilhttp://www.free-lyrics.org/Tactical-Sekt/265369-Dark-Sky.html

A synthetic amber glow of ignorance
Cancels out my beloved stars
I once saw constellations infinite
How my space bares human scars

I can't see the light that hides in the dark
I am blinded by light that destroys the night
Turn the night in to day I can't see heaven this way
I want my children to see what I saw
What I saw
What I can't see​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROjMKtBRYcM]YouTube - Tactical Sekt - Steps to Dysfunction[/ame]

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1]2 point 4 kids riding in your Volvo 
A Kodak moment for the world to share 
Mommy's in the kitchen, cooking up a pot pie 
Watching "Who Wants To Be A Millionaire" 

Little Johnny's in his room loading up a 12 gauge 
Jenny's in her room smoking crack 
What happened to your precious little family now? 
The devil slithered in when you turned your back 

Step 1 - I want you to bleed for me 
Step 2 - I want you to kill for the thrill of it 
Step 3 - I want you to love the taste of murder 
Step 4 - I want you to die 

Thousands of people die every day 
Thousands of people forgot to live 
Millions of dollars wasted on our egos 
Not enough money to buy salvation with 

Always want to put your 2 cents in 
Always quick to snatch it right back 
Always bitching about the state of the world today 
But you can only see the world in white and black 

2 point 4 kids getting on your nerves 
2 point 4 kids to neglect 
2 point 4 kids have no mind of their own 
2 point 4 kids refuse to give respect 

What's the matter mommy 
What's the matter daddy 
Has mommy's little monster 
Took another gun to class 

What's the matter mommy 
What's the matter daddy 
Has daddy's little angel 
Grown up way too fast 

What's the matter mommy 
What's the matter daddy 
Is mommy's little monster 
Giving you nightmares 

What's the matter mommy 
What's the matter daddy 
Has daddy's little angel 
Become an object of despair 

Step 1 - I want you to bleed for me 
Step 2 - I want you to kill for the thrill of it 
Step 3 - I want you to love the taste of murder 
Step 4 - I want you to die 	[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSv-lKwOQvE]YouTube - I Still Haven&#39;t Found What I&#39;m Looking For / U2[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0]YouTube - Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit-[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tAzHnaYlrM&feature=related]YouTube - The Wind Cries Mary- Jimi Hendrix[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OJsYwLs7yE]YouTube - stevie wonder "superstition"[/ame]


----------



## Grace




----------



## The T

westwall said:


> YouTube - stevie wonder "superstition"


 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc0XEw4m-3w"]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - Living for the City[/ame]

One of my favourites in High School...


----------



## Intense

Easy Rider - Smith - The Weight 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLkmbLoaORU&feature=related]YouTube - Easy Rider - Smith - The Weight[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Byrds- I Wasn't Born To Follow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hEfcawx6Fc]YouTube - The Byrds- I Wasn&#39;t Born To Follow[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Byrds - Ballad Of Easy Rider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNjzzDNIJWw&feature=related]YouTube - The Byrds - Ballad Of Easy Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Byrds - Chestnut Mare (Remastered)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUYkL8l6VLk&feature=related]YouTube - The Byrds - Chestnut Mare (Remastered)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Creedence Clearwater Revival: Have You Ever Seen The Rain?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu2pVPWGYMQ&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Have You Ever Seen The Rain?[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clJb4zx0o1o&feature=related]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Rolling Stones-Wild Horses

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFLJFl7ws_0]YouTube - Rolling Stones-Wild Horses[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The rolling stones-You can't always get what you want

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIX0ZDqDljA&feature=related]YouTube - The rolling stones-You can&#39;t always get what you want[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0JrV86EKCs]YouTube - Mountain. Nantucket Sleighride[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMf67FPaoSo]YouTube - Heart: Strange Euphoria[/ame]


----------



## 8atman

The Church -- Under the Milkyway


----------



## The T

8atman said:


> The Church -- Under the Milkyway


 
You mean this?


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q6nKP10j4s"]YouTube - The Church - Under The Milky Way (Audio only)[/ame]


----------



## 8atman

That would be it.


----------



## The T

8atman said:


> That would be it.


***


----------



## 8atman

Give that man a ceeeegar.

Half the time the stuff I listen to is too obscure to find a YouTube post. For example:
M.J. Harris & Bill Laswell -- Somnific Flux


----------



## The T

8atman said:


> Give that man a ceeeegar.
> 
> Half the time the stuff I listen to is too obscure to find a YouTube post. For example:
> M.J. Harris & Bill Laswell -- Somnific Flux


 
And I looked...Lots of 'GIGGLE Search' stuff...NO U Tube...


----------



## 8atman

In case someone's interested:
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Somnific-Flux-Bill-Laswell/dp/B000003ZNO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305677841&sr=1-1"]Somnific Flux at amazon.[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Lounge / Bob Marley - Exodus (Bill Laswell Dub Remix) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKEbCg-WEqw&feature=related]YouTube - Lounge / Bob Marley - Exodus (Bill Laswell Dub Remix)[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gm0ZWbMhWrE]YouTube - 10000 Maniacs (Natalie Merchant) Like The Weather Live on The White Room (Part 2 of 2)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Santana - Put Your Lights On [TheWraith]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5a0OAtzrXE]YouTube - Santana - Put Your Lights On [TheWraith][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Got the tickets today!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFhRowkNrTM]YouTube - Sick Puppies - Maybe[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Kvd-uquuhI]YouTube - 30 Seconds To Mars - A Beautiful Lie[/ame]


----------



## The T

*ENJOY*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyrRdV9DHSI"]YouTube - Graffitti.wmv[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_bFO1SNRZg]YouTube - Ladyhawke - My Delirium[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCYOQOn-NPU]YouTube - Trumpton Riots Half Man Half Biscuit[/ame]

Ow! 

Oh! Oh! Oh! 
{? 

Unemployments rising 
In the Chigley end of town. 
And it's speading like pneumonia; 
Doesn't look like going down. 
There's trouble at the fire station; 
Someone's had the sack. 
And the lads have organised a scheme 
To get rid of Captain Black. 

Tell PC McGarry 
To get himself a mate. 
And arm themselves with CS Gas 
They're gonna be out late. 
We've had Kant conformism since 1966. 
And now subversions in the air 
In the shape of flying bricks! 

Chorus: 
Someone get a message through 
To Captain Snort 
That they better start assembling 
The boys from the fort. 
and keep Mrs Honeyman right out of sight, 
'Cause there's gonna be riot 
Down in Trumpton Tonight. 

All this aristocracy 
Has really got to stop. 
We'll overthrow the surgery 
And kidnap Doctor Mop 
And Chigley Militant Socialists 
Will storm the market square 
And make plans to assasinate 
Our autocratic mayor! 

Windy Militant rages past 
With Corn grinders to war 
With windmill sails and bombs with nails 
They smash the town hall door. 
But Snorty and the boys arrive 
With one big erstwhile crew 
Whereupon they bring about 
A military coup. 

Chorus x 2


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xf-Lesrkuc]YouTube - Train - Drops Of Jupiter[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVpv8-5XWOI&feature=relmfu]YouTube - Train - Hey, Soul Sister[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXqYw_II6Pc]YouTube - Parachute - Kiss Me Slowly (w/ Lady Antebellum Intro)[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA]YouTube - Eric Clapton - Layla[/ame]


----------



## Intense

"Why Does Love Got to be So Sad?" - Derek and the Dominos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaTkHCSGn1k]YouTube - "Why Does Love Got to be So Sad?" - Derek and the Dominos[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Derek And The Dominos - Bell Bottom Blues ( studio version) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKAYGVIkbok&feature=related]YouTube - Derek And The Dominos - Bell Bottom Blues ( studio version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Walkin' In The Wind

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li-Ftns0vEc]YouTube - Walkin&#39; In The Wind[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Traffic - Empty Pages

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfHt4kY8Io8&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic - Empty Pages[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Traffic: Freedom Rider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic: Freedom Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Traffic: Freedom Rider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms&feature=related]YouTube - Traffic: Freedom Rider[/ame]


----------



## Intense

40 000 headman Traffic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgc0qPo8FgI]YouTube - 40 000 headman Traffic[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Hot Tuna - Jorma Kaukonen - Jack Casady - I See The Light

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBks7V3SzJo&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Jorma Kaukonen - Jack Casady - I See The Light[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Jefferson Airplane - Pretty As You Feel 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dbshnvztGA&feature=related]YouTube - Jefferson Airplane - Pretty As You Feel[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Jefferson Airplane - Comin' Back To Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NdvMT32skw&feature=related]YouTube - Jefferson Airplane - Comin&#39; Back To Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Sunlight - YoungBloods 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BztpSYvTyRM]YouTube - Sunlight - YoungBloods[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Youngbloods - Get Together

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4fWN6VvgKQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Youngbloods - Get Together[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Rascals People-Got to be Free (Original)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfhk2WxfV2c&feature=related]YouTube - The Rascals People-Got to be Free (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Young Rascals - Groovin' 1967 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgozdtsh_g&feature=related]YouTube - The Young Rascals - Groovin&#39; 1967[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Rascals-It's a Beautiful Morning

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZldHDOCNgo&feature=related]YouTube - The Rascals-It&#39;s a Beautiful Morning[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97nAvTVeR6o]YouTube - Michael Jackson - They Don&#39;t Care About Us (Official Prison Version)[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT-SFgkVlno&feature=related]YouTube - Steve Winwood, Eric Clapton - Can't Find My Way Home[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkUoI0n4NmI&playnext=1&list=PL947B683A664E4F31]YouTube - Beautiful Struggle - Talib Kweli[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxTWQD91b5c]YouTube - Eric Clapton: Groaning The Blues[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdSvZ5jckWQ]YouTube - Chad Brock- She Said Yes[/ame]

Immie


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MX7fJq-rYY]YouTube - Corporate soldiers - party til we die[/ame]


We start that party
We in the zone
We on the dance floor 
Give us some room
We do enough hits
We got them hard kicks
We got them nice cuts&#8217;
We like our girls&#8217; rough
We do it sexy 
We do it messy
Oh so sleazy baby girl take it easy
We got that baseline 
We got through hard times
We made it out just fine
So check me out sometime
We like them leather boots
We like that OONTZ OONTZ
We like that synth line
We party all the time
We like it nasty 
But we so classy
So come and dance with me
We got that base pumping
We got your ears thumping 
We make your body rock
Just like an acid drop 
And we so fucking hot
We make them panties drop
We do it non stop
We on the dance floor 
And you scream more and more

Chorus:
Live life with no regrets
Party like there&#8217;s nothings left
Nothings left inside
And nothing left to hide
So come&#8217;on try and stop us
I&#8217;d like to see you try
There&#8217;s nothing left inside
We&#8217;ll party till we die

Let&#8217;s get this night started
We got till sun up
So get your hands up
Like you don&#8217;t give a fuck
Let&#8217;s bring this house down
Let&#8217;s burn it to the ground
Then let&#8217;s stomp around
So listen to the sound
And throw your life away
And dance the night away
So get stupid drunk
You can&#8217;t get enough
We got that synth line
We got through hard times
We made it out just fine
So hit me up sometime

Post Chorus:
And if our lives&#8217; would change
And were to rearrange 
I would take nothing back
I would stay the same





&#8220;September 28th&#8221;

It&#8217;s a sunny day
And the clouds roll by
The leaves are changing 
And I&#8217;m afraid so am I
The procession waits
I hope I&#8217;m not late
The gravestones set
To September 28th
It&#8217;s a suicide 
Written to the beat
The miracles in life
The victory in defeat
Don&#8217;t bring me flowers
Don&#8217;t shed no tears
Remember the times 
That I was here

Chorus:
So say goodbye
To all our friends who loved us dearly
It&#8217;s our time to go to leave behind 
All that we loved so
And don&#8217;t be sad promise us 
You&#8217;ll never forget us
And in the end 
I hope sometime 
We meet again

To all my family
Thanks you&#8217;ve been great
Save the pictures 
So the memories can last
All my dear friends
This is the end
I hope some day 
We&#8217;ll all meet again
Don&#8217;t leave a message
Cause I&#8217;m not here
And don&#8217;t say those words 
Cause  I won&#8217;t hear
Sorry it&#8217;s been so hard
Sorry I left
Remember the moments 
And never forget





&#8220;Wasted Time&#8221;

Pre-chorus:
R we all in?
Do we fall out?
Where do we go from here?
When the smoke clears
R we still the same 
Did we ever change?
There&#8217;s no going back
From where we came

When the end comes and storms break
All the noisy sounds replicate
When the stars begin to fall
They did
Dance on broken mirrors
We don&#8217;t have to hide
All these stolen sounds
Resonate the lies

Chorus:
As the rain begins to fall
Let it wash us all away
Giving shelter from the storm
In hopes to last another day
If tomorrow never comes 
The waves will carry us away
Fall through all the open sky
And think of all the wasted time

Check the window pane 
We ran out again
Stop the bells from ringing 
Coming down again
Cut the steering wheel 
We have gone too far
There&#8217;s no hope for returning
That&#8217;s how lost we are


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZLILV18ut8&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLMX4IK8oPPTo]YouTube - &#x202a;Seether - Remedy (Video)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP6JDLQF23g&feature=autoplay&list=TLMX4IK8oPPTo&index=2&playnext=2]YouTube - &#x202a;Seether - Rise Above This (Video)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy8HPSIFXEM&feature=autoplay&list=TLMX4IK8oPPTo&index=4&playnext=4]YouTube - &#x202a;Seether - Fake It&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvdpRVFywvM]YouTube - &#x202a;Rob Thomas - Hard on You (Lyrics in Discription)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPVDCVl06BA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Coconut Grove - David Lee Roth&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z50ZveXL-Ps&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - &#x202a;Breakdown - Jack Johnson&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3Id4_t2izk]YouTube - &#x202a;Neil Diamond - Hello Again&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCQCaLuSx0c&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Loverboy - Lovin&#39; Every Minute Of It&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

You Can Do Magic ( America )


----------



## Intense

America - " Don't Cross the river " 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g5ZEPI50yw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;America - " Don&#39;t Cross the river "&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Tin Man - America (1974)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmIYYi-1qhE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Tin Man - America (1974)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

"Lord, help me be the kind of person my dog thinks I am ..."  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeiWNc5mjvQ]YouTube - &#x202a;The Bellamy Brothers - Lord Help Me Be The Kind Of Person [ New Video + Download ]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Cornelius Brothers & Sister Rose ` Too Late To Turn Back Now` 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WNN_9LNCEw]YouTube - &#x202a;Cornelius Brothers & Sister Rose ` Too Late To Turn Back Now`&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Friend and Lover - Reach Out of the Darkness (1968) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_CvBMaijw8]YouTube - &#x202a;Friend and Lover - Reach Out of the Darkness (1968)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Moody Blues ~ You and Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7UZ5oVYmb8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Moody Blues ~ You and Me&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Dirty Water - The Standells (Original Album Version) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqKHqWaTv9g]YouTube - &#x202a;Dirty Water - The Standells (Original Album Version)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Signs - Five Man Electrical Band

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1Q7cP3ij5g&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Signs&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Tighten Up Archie Bell The Drells 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqSqIUkJIeM]YouTube - &#x202a;Tighten Up Archie Bell The Drells&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

EVERYDAY PEOPLE/SLY & FAM STONE

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-336qHRGv1M&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;EVERYDAY PEOPLE/SLY & FAM STONE&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

bruce springsteen. new york city serenade (for lenny) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EooiBaW1BA]YouTube - &#x202a;bruce springsteen. new york city serenade (for lenny)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Ten Years After - The Stomp - Ssssh - 1969 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4gdSkN_-wA]YouTube - &#x202a;Ten Years After - The Stomp - Ssssh - 1969&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Ten Years After - I Woke Up This Morning

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjXjxnaH8Yk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Ten Years After - I Woke Up This Morning&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Dave Clark Five - Catch Us If You Can

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM6L0tugHRg&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Dave Clark Five - Catch Us If You Can&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

No Sugar Tonight The Guess Who 1970 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPqT031SWT4]YouTube - &#x202a;No Sugar Tonight The Guess Who 1970&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUbEIcE_E9k]YouTube - &#x202a;Jethro Tull - Look into the Sun - Live 1992&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO2cHJmDkBg]YouTube - &#x202a;Alice Cooper - Feed My Frankenstein&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkU8plTgv0g&feature=fvst]YouTube - &#x202a;The Clash - London Calling&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcawnRIyeok]YouTube - &#x202a;Fleetwood Mac - The Chain [Studio Version]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxoWto09Oyg]YouTube - &#x202a;Cher - Half Breed [HQ]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BhHTA6Gzn0]YouTube - &#x202a;Paint It, Black-- The Rolling Stones lyrics&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIjUY3pjN8E]YouTube - &#x202a;Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfgwrdYUQ2A]YouTube - &#x202a;Joe Cocker - You Can Leave Your Hat On (Official Video) HD&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BteIwbKU_iQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Van Morrison - Days Like This&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut1_0cRRYeE]YouTube - &#x202a;Tangled - I See The Light (Good Quality Video)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygOaNo3M_Hw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;THE WHO "QUADROPHENIA Love Reign O&#39;er me"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nMasOQsPME&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Tangled - I&#39;ve got a dream&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## 8atman

Power Station -- Somewhere, Somehow, Someone


----------



## 8atman

The last thing I listened to isn't a song, but it has a lot of songs in it. I'm listening to (and editing) an audio-only version of Pulp Fiction. It was recorded onto cassette from what sounds like an FM radio broadcast, complete with commercials. I'm digitizing the audio into WAV and flac formats so I can burn them onto CD as well as transfer them to my mp3 player. After that I'm going to chuck the cassettes. I'm breaking everything down into chapters so it's taking a while...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I6kt6cy93A]YouTube - &#x202a;Mindset Evolution - Drunk Dialing Wait Steady&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk-wZKOQDKo]YouTube - &#x202a;Bad City - Do You Believe In Rock N Roll [AUDIO]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP6JDLQF23g&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLpOGmhTyq68s]YouTube - &#x202a;Seether - Rise Above This (Video)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NNg4r4qYPw&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TL3K2lDp1XOQM]YouTube - &#x202a;Hinder - Without You&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liW-kWFiXtQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Sick Puppies - You&#39;re Going Down&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nq_w3jqR-U&NR=1]YouTube - &#x202a;What Are You Looking For - Sick Puppies&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

I walk the line of the disappointed
I celebrate when I'm in pain
My heart and mind can be disjointed
I built a bed in this hole I made
I recognize that I'm damaged
I sympathize that you are too
But I wanna breathe without feelin' so self-conscious
But it's hard when the world's starin' at you

Another piece of the puzzle, that doesn't fit
You throw your arms up, you're so damn sick of it
What are you working for
What are you searching for
Love
You won't be thinking of cars when
You're on your death bed and dyin'
You'll only be thinkin' of what you are paying for,
What you are praying for
Love

You join the line of the getting richer
You keep your pace but it's movin' slow
You are defined by all that you have hoarded
But you're surprised it doesn't fill up the hole.

Another piece of the puzzle, that doesn't fit
You throw your arms up, you're so damn sick of it
What are you coping for

What are you hoping for
Love
You won't be thinking of cars when
You're on your death bed and dyin'
You'll only be thinkin' of what you are paying for,
What you are praying for
Love

I'll never be what I see on the TV screen
I just keep dreaming of what I'm never gonna be
I can't think of a better way to waste my time then try

Another piece of the puzzle, that doesn't fit
You throw your arms up, you're so damn sick of it
What are you hurtin' for
What are you searching for
Love love love love
You won't be thinking of cars when
You're on your death bed and dyin'
You'll only be thinkin' of what you are paying for,
What you are praying for
Love love love love

You won't be thinkin' of cars when
You're on your death bed and dyin'
You'll only be thinkin' of what are you workin' for,
What are you waitin' for


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kTdznvlzWM]YouTube - &#x202a;Peter Gabriel - Here Comes The Flood + lyrics&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOb8otk7Y0U]YouTube - &#x202a;Led Zeppelin - Moby Dick (Live at Royal Albert Hall 1970)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeAbgBPP_N4]YouTube - &#x202a;kenny rogers - Ruby, Don&#39;t Take Your Love to - Anthology&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

Head East Live '79 Never Been Any Reason 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB7h5aWPPd0]YouTube - &#x202a;Head East Live &#39;79 Never Been Any Reason&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

David Gilmour - There's No Way Out Of Here - HD 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp1ekcwPNfQ]YouTube - &#x202a;David Gilmour - There&#39;s No Way Out Of Here - HD&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rdvr0X1QGA]YouTube - &#x202a;Pearl Jam - Soldier of Love (live)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHCdS7O248g]YouTube - &#x202a;Blondie - Rapture&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

Bad Company-Ready for Love 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTfOH7PO9qY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bad Company-Ready for Love&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjIHesQGOJ0]YouTube - &#x202a;SITD - Stammheim&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

German autumn
Difficult times
Armed resistance
Numerous crimes

Extreme act of violence
An attack from the rear
A shot in the head
Revolution was here

Radical actions
Radical change
Innocent victims
People are strange

Chorus:
Stammheim calling
Movement 2nd June
Solitary confinement
Death is coming soon
How violence can develop
And where it can lead
Stammheim calling
Movement 2nd June

Dawn of terror
Divided nation
Riots and protests
Self-induced starvation

A concrete vision
A common idea
A wrong decision
Revolution was here

Der Mensch ist eine Krankheit

Chorus

Stammheim calling

Chorus​


----------



## JBeukema

Fatal aggression
Total genocide
Inclination
To human sacrifice

Real-ill treatment
Infanticide
At this instant
Ozonic air
No light

Mortal paralysis
Life in agony
Allergy incontinent
Radiation injury

Unemployment
Insignificant event
Current corruption
Dumb masses won't understand

Death from starvation
No cure for the poor
No consciousness of guilt
Up to the hilt

Mortal paralysis
Life in agony
Allergy incontinent
Radiation injury
Mortal paralysis
Visions of doomsday
Genetic mutations
Our judgement day  ​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8Gqes4O1JQ"]YouTube - &#x202a;Funker Vogt-Killing Fields&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

YOU MUST PLAN AND YOU MUST TRAIN
 FOR THE BATTLE YOU DON'T WANT
 TO DEFEND WHAT YOU LOVE
 THAT'S HOW THE WAR BEGINS

CHORUS:
 SO WHEN YOU WALK AWAY
 LEAVING THE KILLING FIELDS
 YOU WILL BE SOON AWARE
 WHAT YOU HAVE LOST

 PEACE IS IMPOSSIBLE
 NO MATTER WHAT IT SEEMS
 SOMEONE'S KILLING SOMEONE
 EVEN IN YOUR DREAMS

 YOU CAN'T GIVE THEM A REASON
 YOU CAN'T TELL THEM THE TRUTH
 THEY ARE SO CONVINCED
 TO KNOW WHAT TO DO

CHORUS:
 SO WHEN YOU WALK AWAY
 LEAVING THE KILLING FIELDS
 YOU WILL BE SOON AWARE
 WHAT YOU HAVE LOST

 PEACE IS IMPOSSIBLE
 NO MATTER WHAT IT SEEMS
 SOMEONE'S KILLING SOMEONE
 EVEN IN YOUR DREAMS

 PEOPLE ARE NOT VERY WISE
 DON'T KNOW THEIR LIMITATIONS
 DON'T KNOW WHAT DEATH MEANS
 WHEN THEY PLAY THEIR DIRTY GAME     

 CHORUS:
 SO WHEN YOU WALK AWAY
 LEAVING THE KILLING FIELDS
 YOU WILL BE SOON AWARE
 WHAT YOU HAVE LOST

 DON'T GIVE THEM A REASON
 AND HER SCREAMS ARE GETTING LOUDER​


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mnTerlhFNI]YouTube - &#x202a;Lowville Producers Squeaky Cheese Curd Blues&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxbQ2wkxqTE]YouTube - &#x202a;Funker Vogt - Child Soldier&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

His parents died, shot in the head
Killed by his unit alone at night
They took the kid and gave him drugs
They gave him guns, taught him to kill

He's still a child
But now a soldier
Can't comprehend
What's going on

The gun's weight is almost too heavy
For his tiny little hands
All he has learned has no more value
And he has lost all his friends
Only soldiers now surround him,
Kids who used to be his pals
But the past is now forgotten,
He just went straight to hell

His mind is drugged, no feelings left
A perfect killer, who obeys?
Now he's killing the innocent
To get more orphans for recruitment

He's still a child
But now a soldier
Can't comprehend
What's going on

The gun's weight is almost too heavy
For his tiny little hands
All he has learned has no more value
And he has lost all his friends
Only soldiers now surround him,
Kids who used to be his pals
But the past is now forgotten,
He just went straight to hell​


----------



## 8atman

Nine Inch Nails -- Head Down (CRU53R Mix)
KISS -- King of the Mountain
Tim Hecker -- Radio Spiricon


----------



## smokin_kat

Get Some - Lykki Li


----------



## Intense

Kansas - Dust in the wind 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hzv0TSSDgU&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Kansas - Dust in the wind&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDEEzS7OV2k]YouTube - &#x202a;A Fine Frenzy - Almost Lover Official Video&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Your fingertips across my skin
The palm trees swaying in the wind images
You sang me spanish lullabies
The sweetest sadness in your eyes clever trick

Well i?d never want to see you unhappy
I thought you?d want the same for me

Goodbye my almost lover
Goodbye my hopeless dream
I'm trying not to think about you
Can't you just let me be?

So long my luckless romance
My back is turned on you
Should've known you'd bring me heartache
Almost lovers always do

We walked along a crowded street
You took my hand and danced with me in the shade
And when you left you kissed my lips
You told me you would never ever forget these images no
Lyrics provided by Music Videos, Lyrics, Celebrity Gossip, Reviews and Charts. Free - Listen and Watch! | KOvideo.net
Source - ALMOST LOVER LYRICS - A FINE FRENZY

Well i?d never want to see you unhappy
I thought you?d want the same for me

Goodbye my almost lover
Goodbye my hopeless dream
I'm trying not to think about you
Can't you just let me be?

So long my luckless romance
My back is turned on you
Should've known you'd bring me heartache
Almost lovers always do

I cannot go to the ocean
I cannot try the streets at night
I cannot wake up in the morning
Without you on my mind

So you're gone and i'm haunted
And i bet you are just fine
Did i make it that easy to walk
Right in and out of my life?

Goodbye my almost lover
Goodbye my hopeless dream
I'm trying not to think about you
Why can't you just let me be?

So long my luckless romance
My back is turned on you
Should've known you'd bring me heartache
Almost lovers always do


----------



## Sheldon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Un0Utvx9dg]YouTube - &#x202a;The Game - Like Father, Like Son [The Documentary]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## smokin_kat

Skinny Love - Bon Iver


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaG9SDxwPBg]YouTube - &#x202a;Train - Calling All Angels&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhQm48rH8Vw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Radiators - Like Dreamers Do&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyAQ0nlE7V8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Spin Doctors - You Let Your Heart Go Too Fast&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3hyrkzFRss&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Killers - A Dustland Fairytale&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YH8QICzCO8g&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Band of Horses - Laredo&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdDhV45lYHU&feature=fvsr]YouTube - &#x202a;Eric Clapton - Cocaine (Live Video Version)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocnrPLKbkD0]YouTube - &#x202a;Corey Hart - Never Surrender&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3wbtYYZIOg&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Richard Marx - Hazard (LIVE!!!)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Fleetwood Mac - Dreams 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEi7GPkxfsE]YouTube - &#x202a;Fleetwood Mac - Dreams&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Fleetwood Mac ~ Gypsy (Extended version) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKTTlVGIeFk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Fleetwood Mac ~ Gypsy (Extended version)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Fleetwood Mac ~ Gold Dust Woman 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ygj7tawGiug]YouTube - &#x202a;Fleetwood Mac ~ Gold Dust Woman&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Bread Guitar Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpOjQvADLG4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bread Guitar Man&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Seals and Crofts Diamond Girl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC-oP84mRME&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Seals and Crofts Diamond Girl&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Seals & Crofts - We May Never Pass This Way Again [w/ lyrics] 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd6zYQPCgsc]YouTube - &#x202a;Seals & Crofts - We May Never Pass This Way Again [w/ lyrics]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s]YouTube - &#x202a;Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjoRsEVHol0]YouTube - &#x202a;Theory Of A Deadman - Lowlife - The Truth is 2011&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi9sLkyhhlE]YouTube - &#x202a;Spinning Wheel - High Quality Version&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-sZvY2-tIw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Art of Dying - Best I Can [NEW 2011]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Tonight I feel like the world won't miss me
So much to say but there's no one listening
If we're alone are we all together in that

I threw a penny in a well for wishing 
and prayed for all the things I think I'm missing
A little time is all I really need

I am doing the best I can with everything I am
Don't you know nobody's perfect
Do you understand how hard I'm trying to do the best I can
The best I can

A second chance to give you something
It takes a lifetime to come from nothing
I refuse to believe in running away

I am doing the best I can with everything I am
Don't you know nobody's perfect
Do you understand how hard I'm trying for you
I am doing the best I can with everything I am
Don't you know I think you're worth it
Do you understand how hard I'm trying to do the best I can
The best I can

I got a picture of what matters and I keep it close to my heart
It's a little faded but so am I

Cause I am doing the best I can with everything I am
Don't you know nobody's perfect
Do you understand how hard I'm trying for you
I am doing the best I can with everything I am
Don't you know I think you're worth it
Do you understand how hard I'm trying to do the best I can
The best I can [3x]
The best I can
The best I can

And I'm doing, oh I'm doing the best I can
I am, I'm doing the best, oh the best I can
The best I can, oh the best I can
Oh I keep doing, keep trying


----------



## boedicca

I think the guy sitting in the chair is Lumpy in the 1980s:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_odTlZaoLCA]YouTube - &#x202a;Klymaxx - Meeting In The Ladies Room&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

and when i die 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wZb75EzkW0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;and when i die&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Py8nRJGma0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Theory Of A Deadman - By The Way&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO0aIzVunbs&NR=1]YouTube - &#x202a;Theory Of A Deadman - Hate My Life&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Tito & Tarantula - After Dark 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p0ShXsdZhU&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Tito & Tarantula - After Dark&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Chicago - 25 or 6 to 4 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAYoyC5Rpu8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Chicago - 25 or 6 to 4&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Chicago - Beginnings 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuLZrZLdQpM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Chicago - Beginnings&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltBevk4i1CQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Chicago - Cell Block Tango&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbxhYxOHMVw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Chicago - Razzle Dazzle&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Love this show ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zl9fBpoZKVo]YouTube - &#x202a;Justified || You&#39;ll Never Leave Harlan Alive&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmX31D0427c]YouTube - &#x202a;LITTLE RIVER BAND - LADY 1978 (Countdown Enhanced)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2NXt23uVOw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Little River Band - Curiosity Killed The Cat ( 1976 Very Rare)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubpsrpzYejw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Little River Band - You&#39;re Driving Me Out Of My Mind LIVE&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPEMZteFjWc&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Moody Blues - Voices in the Sky&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISF8qYY1zZw&feature=fvst]YouTube - &#x202a;Bee Gees (25/32) - Immortality&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2nMFrkL4l8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bee Gees (15/32) - Morning of my life&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow




----------



## Intense

The Bee Gees- I've Gotta Get a Message to You

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RUjnqH3kMw]YouTube - &#x202a;The Bee Gees- I&#39;ve Gotta Get a Message to You&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

THE BEATLES- HERE COMES THE SUN

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6tV11acSRk]YouTube - &#x202a;THE BEATLES- HERE COMES THE SUN&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Aerosmith _ Sweet Emotion

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V87ZNemLyRk]YouTube - &#x202a;Aerosmith _ Sweet Emotion .&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyrNJ0bfnHY]YouTube - &#x202a;Ayria - Disease&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Your love it touches me
One kiss and I can't breath
One touch, I'm suffocating
Get me out I can't breath
Afflicted feelings I should hide
There was a thousand warnings
Thought this devotion I'd deny
I turn to things that haunt me

You're a disease
Sweet tasting rabies
You suck the life right out of me
Just set me free

I think of nothing all the time
Sometimes it's nothing but you
You shouldn't mean a thing to me
This shouldn't be
A stabbing pain stuck in my side     
Not sure why I adore you
A strangled choking little cry
I would do all things for you

You're a disease
Sweet tasting rabies
You suck the life right out of me
Just set me free

Leave me be
Set me free
You're a disease
And you spread this on to me  		 		​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzikiY7pWIs]YouTube - &#x202a;Hanzel und Gretyl - Let the Planets Burn&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYDmw9mQBGQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Pillars of Nein None Anyway Live&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Allman Brothers - No One To Run With.wmv 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO-n1bjlUgI]YouTube - &#x202a;Allman Brothers - No One To Run With.wmv&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Whipping Post 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv3RWqFlvJs&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Whipping Post&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Melissa- Allman brothers 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo]YouTube - &#x202a;Melissa- Allman brothers&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Allman Brothers Band- Dreams

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwxsF9FCE0Q&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Allman Brothers Band- Dreams&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmdPQp6Jcdk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Animals - House of the Rising Sun (1964) High Definition [HD]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8jJ1ORIOes&feature=relmfu]YouTube - &#x202a;Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade Of Pale (From "Live at the Union Chapel")&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjI4p8_NZVc&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Walk Like An Egyptian Video Original&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow




----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]Sq3eLdixvCc[/youtube]

"Could I have my wasted days back?
Would I use them to get back on track?
I've worn out always being afraid, 
An endless stream of fear that I've made.
Treading water full of worry, 
this frantic tick tick talk of hurry!"


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w]YouTube - &#x202a;Golden earring - Twilight zone&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUeuAnMNDhA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Montrose- Rock Candy&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QiwDk7oL58]YouTube - &#x202a;Peter Frampton-Baby I Love Your Way Live&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kyxTdLuH-8]YouTube - &#x202a;The Marmalade - Reflections of My Life&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXb29P0rrlA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Mark Chesnutt - Old flames have new names&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc40EasXz18&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Almost Paradise - Mike Reno & Ann Wilson&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc1IR9IZJLo&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Loverboy - this could be the night&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT54zhK06gw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;LOVERBOY - Love Will Rise Again&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8lLpD3-E8E&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Billy Joel - Honesty (live)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xgjtm4_M20&feature=relmfu]YouTube - &#x202a;Billy Joel - I Go To Extremes&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hdq5KIc-PU&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Lucky Lips - Cliff Richard&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3_Q96eJr1k]YouTube - &#x202a;Elvis Presley Devil in Disguise&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jgI7IoD5RM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Elvis Presley Marie&#39;s The Name His Latest Flame&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

I'm listening to FABCD "Panpipes Play the Beatles"

The panflute fascinates me. *sigh*


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKPaHpCoAE0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Elvis Presley - Trying To Get To You - 68 Comeback Special ( HQ )&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w320O_ir2HQ&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Alone- Art of Dying&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7WkLaN6JPM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Loverboy - Notorious&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPgbMAdAsbI]YouTube - &#x202a;Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Mamas & The Papas: California Dreamin'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN3GbF9Bx6E&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Mamas & The Papas: California Dreamin&#39;&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Buckinghams - Don't You Care 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zir1FpgP630]YouTube - &#x202a;The Buckinghams - Don&#39;t You Care&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAZgLcK5LzI]YouTube - &#x202a;Bangles Manic Monday&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX2UIC5nM2I]YouTube - &#x202a;Foreigner - Say You Will [HQ]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

spanky & our gang---lazy days

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DkETTRg0C8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;spanky & our gang---lazy days&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Bob Welch - Sentimental Lady

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70p6GYk5fpU&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bob Welch - Sentimental Lady&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHPuCTb1D6o&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;FOREIGNER -COLD AS ICE (LIVE)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDnXll1zyNA]YouTube - &#x202a;Foreigner-Hot Blooded&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Fixx - One Thing Leads to Another

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIe-Cj071l0]YouTube - &#x202a;The Fixx - One Thing Leads to Another&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Harold Melvin and The Blue Notes-Wake Up Everybody 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4ZX-geGG_g]YouTube - &#x202a;Harold Melvin and The Blue Notes-Wake Up Everybody&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Wild Mountain Honey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VoZ01FS5DY]YouTube - &#x202a;Wild Mountain Honey&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7duPNQCp-w4]YouTube - &#x202a;The Air That I Breath - The Hollies&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVTN5o9Kgu8]YouTube - &#x202a;Sexual Healing&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu11QRO9BrQ&feature=related"]YouTube - &#x202a;PATTON (1970) Main Title - Movie Soundtrack By Jerry Goldsmith&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcgAPvQZCK0&feature=grec_index]YouTube - &#x202a;Art of Dying - Fits of Clarity (Lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt21CUSPOL0]YouTube - &#x202a;Sawyer Brown-Treat her right&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_LVCQ-pFFQ&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Sawyer Brown-cafe&#39; down on the corner&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x70nTCKOfyY]YouTube - &#x202a;Restless Heart:That Rock Won&#39;t...&Why Does...Wrong or Right&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kayjtl4zs80&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Restless Heart - New York (Hold Her Tight) [Lyrics]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWomT5AW9sE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Peter Cetera - Baby what a big surprise&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3Yrhv33Zb8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Aerosmith - Love In An Elevator&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgRJ81hTFG0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;AEROSMITH - RAG DOLL&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=705LEH3j2g0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Jaded - Aerosmith&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## 8atman

I'm a huge Aerosmith fan.


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcWTTs8QVRc&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Guns N Roses - Knocking On Heaven&#39;s Door&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5QHBZrDLvc&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Guns N&#39; Roses - Yesterdays (HQ Video)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jQ560bfOMI]YouTube - &#x202a;Queen - Crazy Little Thing Called Love [ High Definition ]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgq1ar__jYM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Hello Mary Lou (Live at Wembley 1986) [Queen]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMz-wi50ACU]YouTube - &#x202a;queen - killer queen&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z92bmlcmyq0]YouTube - &#x202a;Night Ranger - Sister Christian&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrSdXtFJG20&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Warrant - Heaven&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNoJ9YHtqq0&feature=relmfu]YouTube - &#x202a;Warrant - Blind Faith&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qX4LC1HBmag&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Europe - Open Your Heart&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Kjuggs

I love Neil Young.  Crime in the City

YouTube - &#x202a;Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black)&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DVCgKsqn30]YouTube - &#x202a;Rolling Stones-Ruby Tuesday&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O2WVVbgE2g]YouTube - &#x202a;Corporate Soldiers - September 28th&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


Its a sunny day
And the clouds roll by
The leaves are changing 
And Im afraid so am I
The procession waits
I hope Im not late
The gravestones set
To September 28th
Its a suicide 
Written to the beat
The miracles in life
The victory in defeat
Dont bring me flowers
Dont shed no tears
Remember the times 
That I was here​ Chorus:
So say goodbye
To all our friends who loved us dearly
Its our time to go to leave behind 
All that we loved so
And dont be sad promise us 
Youll never forget us
And in the end 
I hope sometime 
We meet again​ To all my family
Thanks youve been great
Save the pictures 
So the memories can last
All my dear friends
This is the end
I hope some day 
Well all meet again
Dont leave a message
Cause Im not here
And dont say those words 
Cause  I wont hear
Sorry its been so hard
Sorry I left
Remember the moments 
And never forget
​


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYEgYVyBDuM"]YouTube - &#x202a;Two Tickets To Paradise - Eddie Money&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIg1HGHZZWs]YouTube - &#x202a;Amos Moses&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3BKoMQU6Uw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Jerry Reed - When You&#39;re Hot, You&#39;re Hot (1984)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrL6k5_Qa2E]YouTube - &#x202a;Sawyer Brown - 800 Pound Jesus Official Video&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuiU8dJAaD0]YouTube - &#x202a;Jerry Reed - Framed&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW0TjKgXMoM]YouTube - &#x202a;Save the Day by Train Lyrics&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDIFD6for4A]YouTube - &#x202a;Train - Meet Virginia&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDgk1gNp3YU]YouTube - &#x202a;First Time.avi&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pujcDyHvqcY]YouTube - &#x202a;In over my Head - Dr.Hook&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq2WJ2r0NkM]YouTube - &#x202a;Little River Band - Help Is On Its Way&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Qy-uz6_9Fs]YouTube - &#x202a;Zona-Retro.com.ar - Little River Band - Take It Easy On Me&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

CHRISTOPHER CROSS - SAILING 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQeqmNbA2Hs]YouTube - &#x202a;CHRISTOPHER CROSS - SAILING&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoWb_QxYDM0]YouTube - &#x202a;Sawyer Brown Six Days On The Road With Lyrics&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ_9DgJHsjw]YouTube - &#x202a;Sawyer Brown - Drive Me Wild [HQ]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAgDgQv_xy8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Like a John Deere--Sawyer Brown&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTxH4rFZoiA]YouTube - &#x202a;Tori Amos - Wednesday&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJCtpBNsQlI]YouTube - &#x202a;Alison Krauss- Killing The Blues&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62Ee6gVrYMk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Alison Krauss - "Ghost In This House"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBc9B8JXCP0&feature=relmfu]YouTube - &#x202a;"Prayin&#39; For Daylight" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMufHN6DUp0]YouTube - &#x202a;rascal flatts secret smile&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A69BertdSt4]YouTube - &#x202a;Uncle Kracker - Drift Away (video) album version audio&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEW1qRVFDHA&feature=relmfu]YouTube - &#x202a;Uncle Kracker - Memphis Soul Song (video) Remix audio&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arLwtHj3Ta0]YouTube - &#x202a;Uncle Kracker - Smile (Country Mix Video)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmDYbiyMHvo]YouTube - &#x202a;3 Doors Down - Let Me Be Myself&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thc1MtNagC8]YouTube - &#x202a;3 Doors Down - Let Me Go&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

One more kiss could be the best thing
But one more lie could be the worst
And all these thoughts are never resting
And you're not something I deserve

In my head there's only you now
This world falls on me
In this world there's real and make believe
And this seems real to me

[Chorus]
You love me but you don't know who I am
I'm torn between this life I lead and where I stand
And you love me but you don't know who I am
So let me go
Let me go

I dream ahead to what I hope for
And I turn my back on loving you
How can this love be a good thing
When I know what I'm goin through

In my head there's only you now
This world falls on me
In this world there's real and make believe
And this seems real to me

[Chorus]
You love me but you don't know who I am
I'm torn between this life I lead and where I stand
You love me but you don't know who I am
So let me go
Just Let me go...
Let me go

And no matter how hard I try
I can't escape these things inside I know
I knowww..
When all the pieces fall apart
You will be the only one who knows
Who knows

[Chorus]
You love me but you don't know who I am
I'm torn between this life I lead and where I stand
And you love me but you don't know Who I am
So let me go
Just let me go

And you love me but you don't
You love me but you don't
You love me but you don't know who I am
And you love me but you don't
You love me but you don't
You love me but you don't know me


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgV6VUinDEA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;3 Doors Down - Citizen Soldier ft. The National Guard&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Intense

Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]YouTube - &#x202a;Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

"Vahevala" Loggins and Messina

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiDOkRJ1w20]YouTube - &#x202a;"Vahevala" Loggins and Messina&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Loggins and Messina - Thinking of You

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNPxBNmE9z0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Loggins and Messina - Thinking of You&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Cherry, Cherry - Hot August Night 1972 Neil Diamond [Tolia's version

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIeY4S1h79Q&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Cherry, Cherry - Hot August Night 1972 Neil Diamond [Tolia&#39;s version]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Neil Diamond - I Am... I Said (Stereo!) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwircEDCss8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Neil Diamond - I Am... I Said (Stereo!)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Jim Croce - New York's Not My Home

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USVvxcaa4OA]YouTube - &#x202a;Jim Croce - New York&#39;s Not My Home&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJOojj9-bEw]YouTube - &#x202a;Boston - "Tell Me" Lyrics&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Operator - Jim Croce 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RA4MykPm4s&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Operator - Jim Croce&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Jim Croce; Photographs And Memories

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48o5rCFFxh8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Jim Croce; Photographs And Memories&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

*sigh* like we needed more ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzFnYcIqj6I]YouTube - &#x202a;Eurythmics - Here Comes The Rain Again (Remastered)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOaXTg3nAuY]YouTube - &#x202a;Grateful Dead - Touch of Grey&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhzbzwPNgXA]YouTube - &#x202a;Judy Garland - Somewhere Over The Rainbow - HIGHEST QUALITY Music Video - The Wizard Of Oz, 1939&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Intense

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye5BuYf8q4o]YouTube - &#x202a;Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Vicki Lawrence The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6-4N0IPVh8]YouTube - &#x202a;Vicki Lawrence The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Ray Charles - Georgia On My Mind - Live [1976] 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q5hD9cRQ9k]YouTube - &#x202a;Ray Charles - Georgia On My Mind - Live [1976]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

BROOK BENTON~RAINY NIGHT IN GEORGIA

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDe_QiugRic]YouTube - &#x202a;BROOK BENTON~RAINY NIGHT IN GEORGIA&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Love this rendition ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uys_H8HG2K4]YouTube - &#x202a;Ain&#39;t Just Whistling Dixie Billy Currington&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heQNyYhuHZ4]YouTube - &#x202a;Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S227FFNwl8]YouTube - &#x202a;David Bowie - Thursdays child&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

On the radio, just now -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JQiEs32SqQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Nickelback - Savin&#39; Me&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

I got to hear this all day yesterday, punctuated by the old Superman theme ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ9SYgTk_hY]YouTube - &#x202a;Popeye The Sailor Man&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjVNlG5cZyQ]YouTube - &#x202a;P!nk - Raise Your Glass&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xmb6KFJM_2M]YouTube - &#x202a;Amos Milburn-Let Me Go Home Whiskey Aladdin Records&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQJ0OfW_qr4]YouTube - &#x202a;3rd Bass - Steppin&#39; to the A.M.&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]



peace...


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzbpMQ1UKpA]YouTube - &#x202a;Seelenzorn - Obsession&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6boOV4eAx-8]YouTube - &#x202a;SeelenZorn - Dance in Hell&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

  				 								 				 								 				feel the heat
feel the beat (x2)

dance in hell
dance in hell
dance in hell
dance in

dance in hell (x4)

smell your blood
kill your god (x2)

dance in hell
dance in hell
dance in hell
dance in

dance in hell (x4)

loose your soul
devils rock n roll (x2)

dance in hell
dance in hell
dance in hell
dance in

dance in hell (x8)

in hell

feel the heat
feel the beat (x5)


----------



## 8atman

Perhaps the best cover ever.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqQkECIn738]YouTube - Gretchen Wilson & Alice in Chains - Barracuda[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok62CB1D0Hk"]YouTube - &#x202a;SicktanicK - Say Good By To Yesterday Part 2&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

                                                                                                                      Say Goodbye to yesterday
And hope for tomorrow
Even though it seems like
And everyone and everything is hollow
Say Goodbye
Say goodbye to the hate
And move on into tomorrow
Cause tomorrow is not that far away

Say Goodbye to yesterday
And hope for tomorrow
Even though it sometimes seems like everything is hollow
Say Goodbye
Say goodbye to the hate
And move on into tomorrow
Cause tomorrow is not that far away

I remember when I first started
Everything was just a joke
A metalhead on the mic
Talking about the spirits below
I didn't know or expect what was next
Cause life is like a game of Russian Roulette
So place bets
And now I'm here
Some say a legend in the making
Even though it sometime seems like everything is breaking
I have hope and a dream to succeed
If it means that I lose all my friends
That's the way it be
I've been stabbed in the back by my family
But now I finally realised that ya'll would never brothers to me
You misplaced my kindess and my energy
And now you're nothing to me but a bitter twisted memory
I feel sick with all the pressure that's been building
Cause when you rising to the top
Is when you start hurting feelings
People say your big headed cause you ain't got the time to kick it
Because your off writing rhymes
When you roff writin rhymes you're thinking of them
I'm not in this for myself
I'm in this for the whole camp, damn
And now i see all this hate that I get
And if people really knew
I know I'd earn their respect
But that's fine
I don't want it and I don't need you
I've gotten this far alone
And you know it's the truth
Because the minionz and deciples
Yo, they got my back
And they're supporting SKR like a heart attack
I guess the bigger you get
The harder you fall
But when your from the rock bottom
The only way is up y'all
So now I say goodbye
To all the people who did things
I say goodbye to yesterday
To see what tomorrow brings

Say Goodbye to yesterday
And hope for tomorrow
Even though it seems like
And everyone and everything is hollow
Say Goodbye
Say goodbye to the hate
And move on into tomorrow
Cause tomorrow is not that far away

Say Goodbye to yesterday
And hope for tomorrow
Even though it sometimes seems like everything is hollow
Say Goodbye
Say goodbye to the hate
And move on into tomorrow
Cause tomorrow is not that far away


In 06 my life came to a change
I got possesion of the label
Now I wanna do bigger things
And in the process love gave me another chance
After I had givin up she took my hand
We made a promise to each other
That we have each others backs
Cause everyone was being shady
And we knew we were better than that
I'm not a King but I got a queen by my side
a label with talent and now I got a lot of pride
Because I got a lot of pride
People wanna call me out
But I don't play in my mind
Cause nobody gonna stop me now
And everyday somebody new wanna kill me
But I'm trying to do is spit my raps
Can you feel me?
i get so angry
Cause all I want is relief
Cause everyone they wanna doubt me
Or because of my beliefs
But fuck that
I ain't changing
And I don't need your support
Cause I'm gonna keep satanic
And none the less hardcore
And I'm gonna keep doing this
Until I run out of breath
And if I ever run it
It's cause I've met my death
I've always been an outcast
This is not new to me
I've been beat down and hated
I always end up on my feet
I'm on the dark path
Trying to find my way
I'm on the dark path
Trying to find my way
And until tomorrow comes
I'm gonna say goodbye to yesterday

Say Goodbye to yesterday
And hope for tomorrow
Even though it seems like
And everyone and everything is hollow
Say Goodbye
Say goodbye to the hate
And move on into tomorrow
Cause tomorrow is not that far away

Say Goodbye to yesterday
And hope for tomorrow
Even though it sometimes seems like everything is hollow
Say Goodbye
Say goodbye to the hate
And move on into tomorrow
Cause tomorrow is not that far away


Look into my eyes and tell me the truth
Do you hate me cause I'm me or cause I'm just like you

Look into my eyes and tell me the truth
Do you hate me cause I'm me or cause I'm just like you

Look into my eyes and tell me the truth
Do you hate me cause I'm me or cause I'm just like you

What I have in my heart
I'll take to my grave
What I have in my heart
Can't be taken away

What I have in my heart
I'll take to my grave
What I have in my heart
Can't be taken away

*shout out to artists*


TO MY CAMP
TO MY GIRL
TO KYP
TO KGP
TO 3SE
TO RESSURRECTOR
TO MY DECIPLES​


----------



## 8atman

Lustmord -- Sol Om On


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goDnQBLrw9c]YouTube - &#x202a;Sicktanick-Portrait Of The Devil&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## 8atman

Sunn O w/ Boris -- Altar


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glqhf4ba8wk]YouTube - &#x202a;Agonoize - I against me&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


Is it me? Is it really me? I cannot stand myself

Sometimes I hate myself for what I've done
Sometimes I hate myself for who I am
Sometimes I hate myself for what I've lost
Sometimes I hate myself for what went wrong

Misguided by myself - full of fatal pride
Always gone to far - always over the edge
So full of arrogance - too blind to see the outside world
Running in circles - so bored of life

I against me, me against myself
I have become my enemy number one
I against me, me against myself
I have become my enemy number one

Feeling so useless - raping my mind
Sometimes I hate myself for being blind
Fighting myself - what will it be?
Sometimes I hate myself for hating me
Sometimes I hate myself for thinking twice
Sometimes I hate myself without compromise
Full of broken dreams - always on the run
Crushed by myself - I come undone

I against me, me against myself
I have become my enemy number one
I against me, me against myself
I have become my enemy number one​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcgK8uNcAJk"]YouTube - &#x202a;Agonoize - The true church of god&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

                                                                                                                      "the true church of Jesus Christ is so much more.
then the buildings made of wood and stone.
i love Jesus, i don't need any institution,
between him and me, just god and me.
no priests, no churches.
the first words in Jesus gospel are a kingdom of god.
is inside you and all around you. not in a buildings of wood and stone.
spare a piece of wood and i'm there. leave the stone.
and you'll find me."

what's this, this is not.
what i want to read.
guess he gave his life for this deceit.
tell me what about the true church of god.
is he all around or is he not.
why do we need your church.
why do we have to pay.
now absolution.
the demon does it for free.

why do we need your church.
why do we have to pay.
now absolution.
the demon does it for free.

this can not be true. (2x)

why do you lie to me.(4x)

this can not.
this can not.
this can not be true.

fuck you.

liars. (3x)

this can not.
this can not.
this can not be true.

why do you lie to me. (4x)​


----------



## Intense

cat stevens - Miles From Nowhere - Tea For The Tillerman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLOpyx2bdQA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;cat stevens - Miles From Nowhere - Tea For The Tillerman&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Beach Dawn - Mystic Traveler - Dave Mason 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWqndzfcv0E]YouTube - &#x202a;Beach Dawn - Mystic Traveler - Dave Mason&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Walkin' In The Wind 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li-Ftns0vEc]YouTube - &#x202a;Walkin&#39; In The Wind&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Traffic - Empty Pages 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfHt4kY8Io8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Traffic - Empty Pages&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Led Zeppelin-The Rain Song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4v-_p5dU34&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Led Zeppelin-The Rain Song&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWMfiog60BE]YouTube - &#x202a;No Heaven&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp4nm3e61Bc]YouTube - &#x202a;Frozen Plasma - The Speed Of Life&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Fields of empty feelings 
Living life without regret
Walking through the fire
A senseless journey through these times
Living in the fast lane
A moment plots what lies ahead
Rough and ready driver
Don't you want to stop the chase?

Here's someone who stood up
Here's someone who woke up
Someone who learned the meaning
Running at the speed of life
Here's someone who helped out
Here's someone without doubt
Someone who feels true feelings
And running at the speed of life

Life is but a stopping point
A resting place along the road to eternity
Different paths along the way
We all were meant to learn some things
Far greater than we know

You're running away
Running away
You're running away
Running away
You're running away

Let's the seize the day
Let's go astray
There ain't no reason to be shy
Running at the speed of life
You're running at the speed of life
Fold out and bloom
Won't be no more
See all your worries left behind
You're running at the speed of life
You're running at the speed of life
Let's seize the day
Let's go astray
There ain't no reason to be shy
You're running at the speed of life
You're running at the speed of life
Fold out and bloom
Won't be no more
See all your worries left behind
You're running at the speed of life
You're running at the speed of life

Let's seize the day
Let's go astray
There ain't no reason to be shy
You're running at the speed of life
You're running at the speed of life
Fold out and bloom
Won't be no more
See all your worries left behind
You're running at the speed of life
You're running at the speed of life​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNWxdyh4RCs]YouTube - &#x202a;White Skull - Boudicca&#39;s Speech.avi&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Warriors fight for me another time, maybe the last
Rise again and fight for honour as much as victory
Roman lust has gone so far
Nor even age or purity are left unpolluted
But heaven's on the side of a just revenge

Our legion which dared to fight has died
And the rest are hiding themselves
In their camp to survive
In this battle you will conquer or will die
You can reach your freedom or you'll all be slaves

End of all, Boudicca was defeated by a Roman army
And most were killed
But she chose honour instead of shame
And poison flowed in her veins...  ​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2lA8I8f_Qw]YouTube - &#x202a;Panzer AG - Tides That Kill[/ame]

Place to sleep - Sleep in place - Place your tears - tears in hiding
Hiding from eyes - eyes that storm - Storms that tide - Tides that kill

Time will fade your color, 
Years will dim your light
You've moved into the other, 
This side will hold you thought
Nothing more I could have done, 
Nothing less then move the sun
You're better off this way, 
Taken away, far away from your pain

No one blames you or hates your need
for wanting anew , for needing to breathe
This world choked you and stole your desire
you're cut from the post and pulled out from the fire

I couldn't help you, 
You would not let me, 
I couldn't save you, 
You just detached me
I know you wanted, 
You reached out for me, 
I watched you fall to your grave in me​


----------



## Gunny

Fuck you leftwinut pussies ...grow some balls ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkkzNa2nlZI&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;"If I Die Before You Wake" Tribute to Armed Forces&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nptA5uj6ZRY&NR=1]YouTube - &#x202a;Please Remember Me&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Military Tribute "Toby Keith-American soldier"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlAfBYBBk_o]YouTube - &#x202a;Military Tribute "Toby Keith-American soldier"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

John McCutcheon
​                                   words & music by John McCutcheon                 

 He raised a knarled finger, "There's the place we used to meet
"Where old John L. would beller, bring each miner to his feet
"And the boys would dream about the day they'd each be underground
"And the greenbacks flowed like Paint's Creek through the town"

"I remember back in '29, times was hard back then
"It was fifty cents a ton, young boys would do the work of men
"And the faces in the lamplight shone on families all alone
"Waiting for the ones that never would come home"

CHORUS:
"But the young ones don't remember, how are they to know
"All the fights we fought to give them futures down below
"And they'll cheer for solidarity off in some foreign land
"But not a one will take the union stand"

"They called us everything back then from outlaws to 'damn reds!'
"And many was the time whole families murdered in their beds
"But the dead marched on before us as we turned the tyrants' tide
"And we raised our union's banner high with pride" CHORUS

"Then the times got bad again and they swallowed all the lies
"The flame dimmed to a flicker, you could see it in their eyes
"But those who can't learn from the past are cursed with it again
"And mock the ones who've suffered so in vain
"Now from my home where all we pensioners live across the tracks
"I watch the children walk the rails to gather coal in sacks
"To drive away the chill that haunts too many a miner's home
"Until they realize they're not alone" CHORUS
​


----------



## JBeukema

Gunny said:


> Fuck you leftwinut pussies ...grow some balls ...
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;"If I Die Before You Wake" Tribute to Armed Forces&#x202c;&rlm;





Gunny said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Please Remember Me&#x202c;&rlm;





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxpaQ_v9tUM]YouTube - &#x202a;Billy Talent-Worker Bees&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## YaMutha

Apologies by Grace Potter and the Nocturnals


----------



## Salt Jones

Gloria by The Cadillacs.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T2ZgPQ8h_c&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Barbara Lynn - Green Bay 2005&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qggxTtnKTMo]YouTube - &#x202a;Dance With The Devil - Immortal Technique&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02vSlktZE6M]YouTube - &#x202a;P.O.D. - Satellite (Video shot to Album Version Audio)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


Verse 1:

I wonder how clear it must look from there to here 
No obstruction, this selfish corruption 
All in this atmosphere 
No fear, less tears, only time to catch my breath 
I fail to inhale 
Your love constricts my chest 
Confusion blinded me, mental and physically 
And it's because of you that now I can see 
So now I can run. I follow the Son and ride on to Zion 
And dance this last song of freedom 
But only time will tell, if it's truly for real 
Can't change your mind, all I know this is what I feel 
Whether I'm wrong or right, please keep my life in sight 
And never take you eyes off me 

Bridge:

As I look up to the sky today 
Well I can see you looking down on me 
It brings a smile to my face again 
S-S-S-Satellite

Chorus:

Satellite
Satellite

Verse 2:

It's truly one of a kind, like star shine, beyond night time, are you there 
My eyes stare to find, just what's behind this blind notion of mine, is it 
genuine 
Cause sometimes, it plays tricks with my mind, some call it asinine 
But it's like love or hate, now is that real or fake? 
Cause it's a real thin line, but that's your choice to make 
The question at hand, help me understand, is this your plan? 
I think I can, can I think, then I think I can 
Because I won't break (nah), and I won't shake (nah) 
With lifted hands to this Man (Jah), I'll stand in faith 
I'll make it through, my trust in you 
Close my eyes, make a wish, kiss the sky 
Hey thereâ¦I see you 

Shining Light
Shining Light
Blinding Light
Blinding Light
Shining Light
Shining Light
Blinding Light
S-S-S-Satellite

Chorus:

Satellite
Satellite
Satellite (When I look up to the sky today, I can feel you looking down on me)
Satellite (It brings a smile to my face again, satellite)

Satellite 
Satellite 
Guiding Light
Guiding Light
Shining Bright
Shining Bright
Guiding Light
Guiding Light
Satellite (As I look up to the sky today)
Satellite 
Blinding Light (satellite)
Blinding Light
Shining Light (It brings a smile to my face again)
Shining Light
Guiding Light
Guiding Light

It's truly one of a kind, like star shine, beyond night time

Are you there? - (echo/repeat X 8) ​


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzrXc68gNjQ]YouTube - &#x202a;OTIS REDDING: (Sittin&#39; On) The Dock of the Bay&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-FQL-tJ3ic&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;These Arms Of Mine Otis Redding (***Lyrics Included***) .ldies:.&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBQ2xc6jjJs&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;My Girl - The Temptations&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEGWb_jZ-Po&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;we put a spell on you! hahahahah&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlmQDNCUmxQ&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;"crossroads" at the Harp KJBlues with Special Guest MBD&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnXte-YviIw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;"peace of my heart" Kind Of... HA! @ the Harp KJBlues with Special Guest MBD&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_-W6KUAdR8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Then He Kissed Me-The Crystals&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLJ_QVfT_wM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Echoes&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## 8atman

LULL -- Like a slow river...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnQtSUbgFL0]YouTube - &#x202a;Vonda Shepard & Robert Downey Jr Chances Are with Lyrics&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_Kktmzk8us]YouTube - &#x202a;Vonda Shepard - Searchin&#39; My Soul&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEYhapqsb3I]YouTube - &#x202a;Bad City - Take Me For A Ride [Official Video]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcdUlVLwHCA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Hotel Rwanda - Hutu Power Radio Hate Speech Intro&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZv_PPQOxmA]YouTube - &#x202a;FGFC820 - Anthem&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

March march march to the beat of the drum
Lock and load your favorite gun

Die die die until hell is full
Kill kill kill for Acht Zwei Null

F G F C 8 2 0 - Enlist, engage
F G F C 8 2 0 - Enforce your rage
F G F C 8 2 0 - The strong survive
F G F C 8 2 0 - Tonight we rise

March march march the time's at hand
Burn burn burn reclaim this land

Stomp stomp stomp on the bodies below
Kill kill kill for 8 2 0​


----------



## Intense

Bruce Springsteen - Born In The U.S.A. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZD4ezDbbu4]YouTube - &#x202a;Bruce Springsteen - Born In The U.S.A.&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Bruce Springsteen - Fire 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5PoIrcyd34&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bruce Springsteen - Fire&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc-P8oDuS0Q]YouTube - &#x202a;dexys midnight runners come on eileen&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Playing in the other room ...


----------



## Intense

Arlo Guthrie/This Land is Your Land/Boston Pops

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqZ3oNsMVr0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Arlo Guthrie/This Land is Your Land/Boston Pops&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFhwxZeq6g4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Gogi Grant - The Wayward Wind (1956)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkvlRPprpp0]YouTube - &#x202a;Sam Cooke-They Call The Wind Mariah&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

They Call the Wind Maria

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCgLNuXSaSc]YouTube - &#x202a;They Call the Wind Maria&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhs-KkzLp_4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Sam Cooke - Blowin&#39; in the Wind&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Association - Windy (1967) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlqwpq7xycU]YouTube - &#x202a;The Association - Windy (1967)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qxSwJC3Ly0]YouTube - &#x202a;Kansas - Dust In the Wind&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GLwA4P3QDk]YouTube - &#x202a;Candle in the Wind - Elton John&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj0zGxDxXVM]YouTube - &#x202a;Santana - Song of the Wind&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

pleeeeeeease........


----------



## smokin_kat

Nina Simone - I think it's gonna rain today


----------



## Intense

smokin_kat said:


> Nina Simone - I think it's gonna rain today




joe cocker - I Think It's Gonna Rain Today - Gold 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_Lef4KfbJU]YouTube - &#x202a;joe cocker - I Think It&#39;s Gonna Rain Today - Gold&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Nina Simone -- O-o-h Child

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebve2AGHl_k]YouTube - &#x202a;Nina Simone -- O-o-h Child&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Nina Simone/ Feeling Good

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8tuTSi6Sck&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Nina Simone/ Feeling Good&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An_Kd-55-kg&feature=related"]YouTube - &#x202a;YODA - weird al yankovic&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## smokin_kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA983t3Rdzs]YouTube - &#x202a;Madonna - Like A Prayer&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

joe cocker - FEELIN ALRIGHT - Ultimate Collection


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYvOsnhV6ZY]YouTube - &#x202a;Ozark Mountain Daredevils-If You Wanna Get to Heaven&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk]YouTube - &#x202a;Steve Earle - Copperhead Road&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G17eL8z9Mo4]YouTube - &#x202a;Barney - &#39;Everyone is Special&#39; song for babies & toddlers&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nnpil_pRUiw]YouTube - &#x202a;The Beatles-I am the Walrus(BEST QUALITY)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9s1I1TZqJg&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Beatles Strawberry Fields Forever [HQ] LONG VERSION&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Restless Heart-Tender Lie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mJGTeDSvDo]YouTube - &#x202a;A Tender Lie&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Restless Heart-Why does it have to be wrong or right


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgbhiXp7hZs&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Why Does It Have To Be Wrong Or Right&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Restless Heart-Mending Fences


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tukuWCVQwwU&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Mending Fences&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Polk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w44dk4ysnz8]YouTube - &#x202a;Adele - Turning Tables (Live at Largo)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

lionel richie how long 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqcZs8rolrw]YouTube - &#x202a;lionel richie how long&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Alan Parsons Project - Breakdown

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJBTOC3Mfpk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Alan Parsons Project - Breakdown&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Days are Numbers The Traveller 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7H-TGFUqek&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Days are Numbers The Traveller&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efL17ekQZ5k]YouTube - &#x202a;Elvis Presley - Heartbreak Hotel&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq28UQmxDnw]YouTube - &#x202a;ALL BY MYSELF ( with lyrics )&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

this one is a much better version

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHyG8B1IMIE]YouTube - &#x202a;All By Myself Eric Carmen&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAX1rkdzUH4]YouTube - &#x202a;HARRY NILSSON without you&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AzEY6ZqkuE]YouTube - &#x202a;Harry Nilsson - Everybody&#39;s Talkin&#39; (1969)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpOjQvADLG4]YouTube - &#x202a;Bread Guitar Man&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vOq6UPhvDE]YouTube - &#x202a;Lost without your love- Bread&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XWYefe9EzI]YouTube - &#x202a;Bee Gees - Massachusetts&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N42bYLoaZho]YouTube - &#x202a;Bee Gees - To Love Somebody&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYS732zyYfU]YouTube - &#x202a;Eric Clapton - Cocaine&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WUdlaLWSVM]YouTube - &#x202a;Eric Clapton Layla Original&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4]YouTube - &#x202a;The Eagles - Love Will Keep Us Alive&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BwOXlGbW6Q&feature=channel_video_title"]YouTube - &#x202a;Eagles - Desperado&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Desperado, why don't you come to your senses? 
You been out ridin' fences for so long now
Oh, you're a hard one
I know that you got your reasons
These things that are pleasin' you
Can hurt you somehow

Don' you draw the queen of diamonds, boy
She'll beat you if she's able
You know the queen of heats is always your best bet

Now it seems to me, some fine things
Have been laid upon your table
But you only want the ones that you can't get

Desperado, oh, you ain't gettin' no youger
Your pain and your hunger, they're drivin' you home
And freedom, oh freedom well, that's just some people talkin'
Your prison is walking through this world all alone

Don't your feet get cold in the winter time? 
The sky won't snow and the sun won't shine
It's hard to tell the night time from the day
You're loosin' all your highs and lows
Ain't it funny how the feeling goes away? 

Desperado, why don't you come to your senses? 
Come down from your fences, open the gate
It may be rainin', but there's a rainbow above you
You better let somebody love you, before it's too late


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bxE3W1RTz8]YouTube - &#x202a;" Strong Enough " HQ. Sheryl Crow&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGIiJCd3voM]YouTube - &#x202a;Bee Gees - How Can You Mend A Broken Heart (lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLKFcJI6hWA&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - &#x202a;Smoke Rings in the Dark By Gary Allan&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM6DlovaqFU]YouTube - &#x202a;Gary Allan - Runaway (with lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQiXQUGbac0&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - &#x202a;Jackson Browne - The Pretender + lyrics&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


I'm going to rent myself a house
In the shade of the freeway
I'm going to pack my lunch in the morning
And go to work each day
And when the evening rolls around
I'll go on home and lay my body down
And when the morning light comes streaming in
I'll get up and do it again
Amen
Say it again
Amen

I want to know what became of the changes
We waited for love to bring
Were they only the fitful dreams
Of some greater awakening
I've been aware of the time going by
They say in the end it's the wink of an eye
And when the morning light comes streaming in
You'll get up and do it again
Amen

Caught between the longing for love
And the struggle for the legal tender
Where the sirens sing and the church bells ring
And the junk man pounds his fender
Where the veterans dream of the fight
Fast asleep at the traffic light
And the children solemnly wait
For the ice cream vendor
Out into the cool of the evening
Strolls the Pretender
He knows that all his hopes and dreams
Begin and end there

Ah the laughter of the lovers
As they run through the night
Leaving nothing for the others
But to choose off and fight
And tear at the world with all their might
While the ships bearing their dreams
Sail out of sight

I'm going to find myself a girl
Who can show me what laughter means
And we'll fill in the missing colors
In each other's paint-by-number dreams
And then we'll put our dark glasses on
And we'll make love until our strength is gone
And when the morning light comes streaming in
We'll get up and do it again
Get it up again

I'm going to be a happy idiot
And struggle for the legal tender
Where the ads take aim and lay their claim
To the heart and the soul of the spender
And believe in whatever may lie
In those things that money can buy
Though true love could have been a contender
Are you there?
Say a prayer for the Pretender
Who started out so young and strong
Only to surrender


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUYe0XLe4o8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Journey-Separate Ways performed by Recess&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

Delbert is on Imus on Fox Business right now singing:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUmQ2-nuTng]YouTube - &#x202a;Delbert McClinton - Lonestar Blues&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


I love him.


----------



## xsited1

I just started singing this song this morning.  Not sure why.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVwiils0g3I]Kris Kringle - Jingle, Jingle, Jingle[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Uriah Heep - Easy Livin' 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKxZY0DIxIk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Uriah Heep - Easy Livin&#39;&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Doors - L.A. Woman 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41ohFqkhASU]YouTube - &#x202a;The Doors - L.A. Woman&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Doors - Roadhouse Blues w/Lyrics 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNigNUD8CKo]YouTube - &#x202a;The Doors - Roadhouse Blues w/Lyrics&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPk11AugG4c&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - &#x202a;Jackson Browne - These Days&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXUzzVPEtxM]YouTube - &#x202a;The Band Perry - All Your Life&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkkLYtnBPeg&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Lasso - The Band Perry&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9Wis5dfP4E]YouTube - &#x202a;Mushroomhead - Treason&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Just to see if anything comes back
You took any fight that I had left 
So low cannot comprehend the depth 
Sinking with quickness Easily dismissed
A double-edged sword so hard to swallow Within your words I wallow
And wait and wait for a reason 
And wait and wait for a reason 
Committing treason trying myself 
Sentenced to knowing the difference
And pretending anything can help 
Throw it all away
Just to see if anything comes back
 Throw it all away
Just to see if anything comes back
 Just to see if anything comes back
 Just to see if anything comes back
 Throw it all away
Just to see if anything comes back


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKB2BbuERTA]YouTube - &#x202a;Mushroomhead Destroy The World Around Me&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8vhafYI7jo]YouTube - &#x202a;Mushroomhead Nowhere to go&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


Morning's gone 
Echoes of dawn 
Shaking my soul 
All but done
Delirium
The rain with the cold 
With nowhere to go

(Love destroyed this body figureheads and lies
Have i survived)

Nowhere to go

(we've been brought here for a reason 
Be it fate, or internal treason
Souls will be saved,
Or mutiny's waged,
As we plead for something to believe in)

Ringing doubt 
Full of ways out
Of something to hold
I errode 
Fade like cologne
Shrink inside as i departe the throne

(Love destroyed this body figureheads and lies
Have i survived)

With nowhere to go

(Love destroyed this body figureheads and lies
Have i survived)

One by one til we are all alone

(have i survived)

Nowhere to go

(Love destroyed this body figureheads and lies
Have i survived)
Breathe yet I
Can feel the knife
Widening this great divide
Confession of a fallen king
I'd do almost anything 
Die to be your everything!)

If i could end this waking dream 
Escape through a scream 
And feel i'd won some way 
Wade through this dark decay 
Welcome an early grave 
And put my heart away 
To start another game 
Its getting old 
With nowhere to go

(Hollow hides
From life's embrace
Echoes siren, 
My displace
My patience lies 
Beside my faith
Denial behind this painted face)

All alone 
More than you'll know

One by one til we are all alone

(Love destroyed this body figureheads and lies
Have i survived)

With nowhere to go

(Love destroyed this body figureheads and lies
Have i survived)

Shrink inside as i depart the throne

(have i survived?)

Nowhere to go

(Love destroyed this body 
Have i survived)

One by one til we are all alone

With nowhere to go _[x2]_
Theres nothing left to lose
Do what we have to do.
What do we have to prove... to you?
Theres nothing left to lose
No where to go


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tStKsjl10bs]YouTube - &#x202a;Muushroomhead Our Own Way&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqO-a8mabFY"]YouTube - &#x202a;Behind a GasMask&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Beneath the ice
We live our lives
We seek attention
Our frozen hearts
Our frozen minds
Can't feel compassion
Why seek the sun
Why should I care?

A winter year

Hands on the book
Hands on the sun
We need submission
We seek to claim
Drink bio rain
We're all immortal
We breed our sons
To live their life     
Behind a gas mask
Why seek the sun
Why should I care?

A winter year

Why seek the sun
Why should I care?
                  We're all immortal                   
​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u111i4FXjJI]YouTube - &#x202a;GOD-Dead Soldiers March(Demo)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

THE BEATLES- HERE COMES THE SUN 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6tV11acSRk]YouTube - &#x202a;THE BEATLES- HERE COMES THE SUN&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]



George Harrison Playing Here Comes The Sun 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGKPHFrHVVY]YouTube - &#x202a;George Harrison Playing Here Comes The Sun&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Castles Made of Sand- jimi hendrix 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF4-r2MpRMs&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Castles Made of Sand- jimi hendrix&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Mann's Fate - Jorma Kaukonen & Jack Casady (Hot Tuna) 1969 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ0onxQIY_w]YouTube - &#x202a;Mann&#39;s Fate - Jorma Kaukonen & Jack Casady (Hot Tuna) 1969&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Jefferson Starship - Blows Against The Empire 2of2- Have You Seen the Stars Tonight?/X-M/Starship 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sl1PkH2D9EI]YouTube - &#x202a;Jefferson Starship - Blows Against The Empire 2of2- Have You Seen the Stars Tonight?/X-M/Starship&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Grateful Dead - Uncle John's Band (Studio Version)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSIajKGHZRk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Grateful Dead - Uncle John&#39;s Band (Studio Version)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Grateful Dead - Truckin'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pafY6sZt0FE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Grateful Dead - Truckin&#39;&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhraiPTORhI]YouTube - &#x202a;Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## bluesky79

Korean idol group JYJ finished it's U.S tour on 27th May in LA. They have had a concert starting from Taiwan tour for 2 months and They have attracted about 50 thousand fans in their concert. During their U.S tour, a lot of fans from South America & Europe came to U.S to see their concert. Especially Many fans and Musicians like their group dance & harmony and said "Korean idol groups are so powerful & have something special to mesmerize people. Last month, there was a demonstration of fans who like Korean musicians to increase the number of times of Korean singer's concert. How about listening to their songs? I recommend JYJ, BIG BANG, Dongbangshingi,Girls generation Korean idol groups' song to you all. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KymWxV6zHjc]YouTube - &#x202a;JYJ - Mission - 2011 US Worldwide Tour [HD]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

K-Pop bands are no different than J-Pop (Idol) bands. They don't really sing they just *talk loudly* to bland, techno-dance music and perform choreographed dance routines. When the kids grow up a few of them go on to have successful TV careers.

I wouldn't really call it music.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrxQ0vtdB10]YouTube - &#x202a;Heart of Lilith - Inkubus Sukkubus&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

She has come from the shadows of the dream world
A dark angel from the darker side of love
Across a sea of tears
A hundred thousand years
Come with her and dance in the moon light
And you are lost to this world evermore
Put your hand in her hand

Come and fly now with the angels
Rise again now like the phoenix
Your the love that lives forever
In the heart that never dies, never dies
Heart of Lilith!

Come and drown in the lake of her passion
Come and die so you can be reborn
Hear the siren sing
Hear the death knell ring
She's a witch a siren and a vampyre
She has come from the distance stars
To take your heart
To break your heart

Come and fly now with the angels
Rise again now like the phoenix
Your the love that lives forever
In the heart that never dies, never dies
Heart of Lilith!

Come and kiss, kiss the lips of Lilith
Come and kiss and you will be no more
Feel the fire
Of desire

Come and fly now with the angels
Rise again now like the phoenix
Your the love that lives forever
In the heart that never dies, never dies
Heart of Lilith!

Come and fly now with the angels
Rise again now like the phoenix
Your the love that lives forever
In the heart that never dies, never dies
Heart of Lilith!​


----------



## JBeukema

You said you never meant to hurt me
you said you'd could never deserve me
you said you would never leave me
but you could never say 'I'm sorry'

Persephone


----------



## Intense

Neil Young - Don't Let It Bring You Down 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7letrMf_nE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Neil Young - Don&#39;t Let It Bring You Down&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMXa8XRiBtI"]YouTube - &#x202a;Life Cried - Burnt to Ashes&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1]falling to my knees [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] i tried so hard to believe in you [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] mindset to free [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] all the demons that reside in you [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] burnt to ashes alive [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] and praying wont save [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] your existence in life [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] this time we are [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] burnt to ashes alive [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] and praying wont save [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] your existence in life [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] this time we are [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] scorch my eyes its dead inside [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] burnt by lies which crucify [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] burnt to ashes alive [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] and praying wont save [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] your existence in life [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] this time we are [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] falling into darkness [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] falling into darkness [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] falling into darkness [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] god, why do i fall every time [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] scorch my eyes its dead inside [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] burnt by lies which crucify [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] scorch my eyes not hard to find [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1] burn me blind its gray and dead inside     [/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## Intense

Easy Rider Wanted Dead or Alive

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfKwEm2ph8w&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Easy Rider Wanted Dead or Alive&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkvdAQl4OBA]YouTube - &#x202a;B.J. THOMAS - ROCK AND ROLL LULLABY&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxTXmKrr4YY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Manhattans - Wish That You Were Mine&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziQBMIBdB9g&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;champaign - how bout us&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMPa7LOosSE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Casinos - Then You Can Tell Me Goodbye&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sV9XYc0tZP0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Jacks - Why Don&#39;t You Write Me&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDjPMwVgRFk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Spaniels - You gave me peace of mind&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zu4zgZz3E4U]YouTube - &#x202a;Seether - Country Song (Lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7csvgL-G3E]YouTube - &#x202a;Gregorian - Nothing else matters&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4D7L-PBmRc]YouTube - &#x202a;LAIBACH - In the year 2525&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

In the year 2525
If man is still alive
If woman can survive, they may find

In the year 1994
War goes on just like before
War goes on, it never ends
War brings bigger dividends

In the year 1995
Brave new world is born to die
From total damage to damage limitation
Fear is the key to defend the nation

In the year 1996
There is no need for politics
Seeing life with unseeing eyes
Seeing man see through the disguise

In the year 1997
The boil bursts in the face of Heaven
Dragon tears washed away thy youth
Wash thy hands of eternal truth

In the year 1998
Why shut the door of the Open Gate
Rivers of people flow like blood
New race rises from the mud

In the year 1999
War destroys the last sky-line
A flaming cross appears in the sky
Man bows down as the bullets fly

Now it's been 2000 years
Man has cried a million tears
For what he never knew
Now man's reign is through
But through eternal night
The twinkling of starlight
So very far away
Maybe it's only yesterday

In the year 2525
If man is still alive
If woman can survive
We survive

In the year 3535​


----------



## Intense

Allman Brothers - No One To Run With.wmv 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO-n1bjlUgI]YouTube - &#x202a;Allman Brothers - No One To Run With.wmv&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Allman Brothers Band - Midnight Rider 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Kb2x0D584c&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Allman Brothers Band - Midnight Rider&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTqi7iEZEWA]YouTube - &#x202a;Castle in the air - Don McLean Original&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Joo90ZWrUkU]YouTube - &#x202a;Tennessee Ernie Ford Sings 16 Tons&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zmX6_ujBN0&feature=BFa&list=PL144CBF3380225580&index=15&shuffle=515541]YouTube - &#x202a;Kid Charlemagne - Steely Dan&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

From the Beginning by ELP

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm1OJ0LAgt4]YouTube - &#x202a;From the Beginning by ELP&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Emerson, Lake & Palmer / Still... You Turn Me On / 1974 California Jam 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlaySG0LX5s]YouTube - &#x202a;Emerson, Lake & Palmer / Still... You Turn Me On / 1974 California Jam&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## The T

Intense said:


> Emerson, Lake & Palmer / Still... You Turn Me On / 1974 California Jam
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Emerson, Lake & Palmer / Still... You Turn Me On / 1974 California Jam&#x202c;&rlm;


 

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK_NREdRoLE]YouTube - &#x202a;Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Lucky Man&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LR_goU4fJA8"]YouTube - &#x202a;Fleetwood Mac-Tusk.&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_H3IR6XBRI]YouTube - &#x202a;Uriah Heep - July Morning&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7JVOdGc6Ak"]YouTube - &#x202a;Uriah Heep - On The Rebound&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o]YouTube - &#x202a;Mountain - Mississippi Queen&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Polk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgdyyzlzsVQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Sondre Lerche- Goodnight&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Polk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4KXUr9JVng]YouTube - &#x202a;Simon & Garfunkel- Wednesday Morning 3 A.M.&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5_QV97eYqM]YouTube - &#x202a;Simon & Garfunkel - Cecilia&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBccr-aLu4I&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Cat Stevens - The First Cut Is The Deepest&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7P8pPYSXhk]YouTube - &#x202a;John Denver 1995 - Poems, Prayers & Promises ( BEST QUALITY )&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azJpw8dfKUg]YouTube - &#x202a;John Denver - Baby You Look Good To Me Tonight (Live).vob&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzn5vbviCv8]YouTube - &#x202a;Little River Band - The Other Guy LIVE&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyMjyGAj8Ao&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Little River Band - Take It Easy On Me LIVE&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFLdHx2ZXUA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Little River Band - The Night Owl (1981)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qNCbnCq-7w]YouTube - &#x202a;Bee Gees (2/32) - Alone&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9Nrw-CpmWY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bee Gees - One&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG0altWbFLo&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bee Gees - Secret Love&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkFqg5wAuFk]YouTube - &#x202a;Pantera - Walk (OFFICIAL VIDEO)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Best Buy has his new cd "Eddie Vedder's Ukulele Songs" on sale for $8.99.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4W0B-1iF6S4]YouTube - &#x202a;Can&#39;t Keep - Eddie Vedder&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsLTchP9opc]YouTube - &#x202a;Pearl Jam - Blood&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBNUrYyGI7A&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Elvin Bishop - Fooled Around And Fell In Love (1976)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzsaqjn0GcY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Carolina Chocolate Drops - Your Baby Ain&#39;t Sweet Like Mine - Park West, Chicago, 10/22/10&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnixzPalEZs&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Knockin - Carolina Chocolate Drops and the Luminescent Orchestrii&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o_E69Le_ro]YouTube - &#x202a;Bobby Vinton - I Love How You Love Me&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2Y77pblrqY]YouTube - &#x202a;Little River Band - Reminiscing - Soundstage 1981&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Marie888

Little River Band, its been a loooooong time since I heard them.   I was at work a while back and I had one of their CD's.  A friend came over to my work station, and I could have sworn she said, "Can I have a little rubber band?"  So I went to give her one, and she said, No! Can I have the _Little River Band_, CD.. ROFL   We laughed so hard, was hilarious.  


Here's the song I was just listening to.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xODpgyqGCYM]YouTube - &#x202a;Glorious Day (Living He Loved Me) - Casting Crowns&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]




.


----------



## Marie888

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iae86AVBdK4]YouTube - &#x202a;Third Day - Sing a Song&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

And we'll sing, "Holy, holy, holy"
We'll sing, "Holy, holy, holy"
We'll shout, "Holy, holy, are You, Lord Almighty!"
Yes, You are Lord


----------



## Marie888

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsYR9DhnrN8]YouTube - &#x202a;Hope to Carry On - Lyrics&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


RIP - Rich Mullins
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rich_Mullins

&#8224;


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgFsiDtC2fk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Let&#39;s Get the Show on the Road - Michael Stanley&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTUgpMhsymM]YouTube - &#x202a;Ohio City Blues & Brews Fest ~ Kristine Jackson Band&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

The missing Yes "Drama" sessions from 1980. 
http://tela.sugarmegs.org/_asxtela/Y...maSessions.asx


----------



## Mad Scientist

Catchy Heineken beer commercial song by "The Asteroids Galaxy Tour":

[youtube]mzoeh6Q6Kig[/youtube]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJEY9LecV5k]YouTube - &#x202a;"Down in the River to Pray" from COME TO THE RIVER - Apollo&#39;s Fire/Sorrell&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

P F Tinmore said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;"Down in the River to Pray" from COME TO THE RIVER - Apollo's Fire/Sorrell&#x202c;&rlm;




I love Allison Krauss' version
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1FQqSGxBso]YouTube - &#x202a;Down in the River to Pray&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcXZRV6_vqc]YouTube - &#x202a;Barbra Streisand - How do you keep the music playing.avi&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdQ6o9Aig9o]YouTube - &#x202a;Barbara Streisand & Barry Gibb "What Kind Of Fool"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

no1tovote4 said:


> *Pink Floyd - Not Now John*



I just figured I'd quote the OP from 2005.

Because I can...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ntD9e8BS2Y&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Randy Travis - Promises (Video)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Absolutely Curtains  - Pharoah Way in the Forest of the Snake Charm

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTFYZfhRrXs]Absolutely Curtains Pharoah Way in the Forest of the Snake Charm[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCBRohCCewM]YouTube - &#x202a;Elvis Costello - Watching The Detectives - 1977&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eofPxjVjVM]YouTube - &#x202a;NICK LOWE - CRUEL TO BE KIND 1979&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOtxdeyI024]YouTube - &#x202a;Lita Ford - Kiss Me Deadly&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4k-mZLh0hvM&playnext=1&list=PLEF88E42E6B7B877E]YouTube - &#x202a;Marshall Crenshaw - Mary Anne&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9LCHgpzfxQ]YouTube - &#x202a;This Is What Rock N Roll Looks Like (Explicit)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL9VwIbFdQw]YouTube - &#x202a;Marshall Crenshaw Mary Anne (HQ)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loyTCkV06xQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close My Eyes Forever&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhhBJsJzwGA]YouTube - &#x202a;Marilyn Manson - Rock is Dead&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcHNZVrxEts]YouTube - &#x202a;Tori Amos - Smells like teen spirit (Most seen Tori Amos&#39; video on You Tube)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjINMLy3l1E]YouTube - &#x202a;Skinny Puppy - Assimilate&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raRGnueg8Lo]YouTube - &#x202a;Garbage - Special&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVlzrvRYCh0]YouTube - &#x202a;Melissa Etheridge - Like The Way I Do&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQpyxh3xpv8]YouTube - &#x202a;Bruce & Melissa - Thunder Road Live!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44A9iDQNrss&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Eagles - Peaceful Easy Feeling&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Dr Grump

Better than the original IMO.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKzIumyKhqQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Metallica whisky in the jar lyrics&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ3amVBypEk]YouTube - &#x202a;Southside Johnny (with Bruce Springsteen) - The Fever&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxDcWvZCSRg&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - &#x202a;I Don&#39;t Care&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Eric Burden and War - Spill the Wine

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i0DMbCKnAg&feature=related]Eric Burdon & War - Spill The Wine[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haTw-xM6Vx0]YouTube - &#x202a;Cross Canadian Ragweed - Sick And Tired&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9zMizbLHYk"]YouTube - &#x202a;The Dresden Dolls 'Backstabber' music video&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

The record goes from blue to gold
So thank you for all your help
I know you want to jump around
But try to contain yourself
You always struck me as the type to take it lightly
But now you're gonna have to shut your mouth and fight me

Backstabber

You're all alone you're all over
The popular magazines will never care what do you care
You're down with the Japanese
But you've got no right to sit there saying I abuse it
When you only sleep with girls who say they like your music

Backstabber....

Backstabber! hope grabber!
Greedy little fit haver!
God I feel for you fool
Shit lover! off-brusher!
Jaded bitter joy crusher!
Failure has made you so cruel

Rotten to the core
Rotten to the core

Rotten like a crackwhore
Begging out the backdoor
Show us what you're good for
Post it on the noise board
Come on join the bloodsport
Show us some support
Still working at the drugstore
Is it because you're
A FUCKING

Backstabber! hope grabber!
Greedy little fit haver!
God I feel for you fool
Shit lover! off-brusher!
Jaded bitter joy crusher!
Failure has made you so cruel

So don't tell me what to write
And don't tell me that I'm wrong
And don't tell me not to reference my songs within my songs
You backstabber! hope grabber! greedy fucking fit haver!
BACKSTABBER!​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVC2j_Kdw8c]YouTube - &#x202a;the o&#39;jays-back stabbers&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


(What they do)
(They smile in your face)
All the time they want to take your place
The back stabbers (back stabbers)
(They smile in your face)
All the time they want to take your place
The back stabbers (back stabbers)

All you fellows who have someone
And you really care, yeah, yeah
Then it's all of you fellows
Who better beware, yeah yeah
Somebody's out to get your lady
A few of your buddies they sure look shady
Blades are long, clenched tight in their fist
Aimin' straight at your back
And I don't think they'll miss

(What they do)
(They smile in your face)
All the time they want to take your place
The back stabbers (back stabbers)
I keep gettin' all these visits
From my friends, yeah, what they doin to me
They come to my house
Again and again and again and again, yeah
So are they there to see my woman
I don't even be home but they just keep on comin'
What can I do to get on the right track
I wish they'd take some of these knives off my back

(What they do)
(They smile in your face)
All the time they want to take your place
The back stabbers
(Back stabbers)
Low down, dirty

(What they do)
(They smile in your face)
Smiling faces
Smiling faces sometimes tell lies (back stabbers)
(They smile in your face)
I don't need low down
Dirty bastards (back stabbers)​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj4gWHzdPF4]YouTube - &#x202a;Murs - Badman&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Ready?
Uh huh
Aight
After tonight
Don't leave your girl 'round me, heartbreaker for life
Ask my homeboy 9th

Got all your girlfriends thinkin' that I'm the
(Bad Man!)
Never neglected you or disrespected you
A lot of have sex, yet you say I'm the
(Bad Man!)

Gave you dick, never fronted, pulled your hair when you wanted
Used to flip you on your stomach, said you wanted a
(Bad Man!)
Now it's all drama, an unidentified caller
On the phone with my momma talkin' 'bout I'm a
(Bad Man!)
How could somethin' so bad be so damn good?

All I wanted was to fuck, from the start I never lied
Now it hurts my heart to have to see you cry
Let you know from the jump, I was that type of guy
Now you all on my voice mail askin' me why
Never kissed you in public and I never held your hand
I never said I loved you so I never was your man
How can we break up, when we never broke down
And committed to each other, we was fuckin' around

That's how people get hurt, and we both do dirt
Now we could put this all behind us and make things work
Or I could get behind you 'cuz I like that skirt
Sorry 'bout that, got a one track mind
But if you say you don't wanna fuck me too, then you lying
Tryna fight it girl, shit bring your ass here
Who else can make you wet by doin' this in your ear
See why you playin', all that bullshit you sayin'

Got all your girlfriends thinkin' that I'm the
(Bad Man!)
Never neglected you or disrespected you
A lot of have sex, yet you say I'm the
(Bad Man!)

Gave you dick, never fronted, pulled your hair when you wanted
Used to flip you on your stomach, said you wanted a
(Bad Man!)
Now it's all drama, an unidentified caller
On the phone with my momma talkin' 'bout I'm a
(Bad Man!)
How could somethin' so bad be so damn good?

She got me screamin' in public, in the middle of the mall
I lightly touch her arm, what'd the bitch do?, fall
Now they call security, it's about to be drama
I would never hit a woman, I was raised by my momma
But I kinda feel bad even though I didn't do shit
Now I gotta waste time to find a new chick
Someone who understand a man's gotta be a man
I don't wanna have to lie just to get into your pants

And ain't nothin' wrong with a one night stand
That happens twice a week, plus I'm nice in the sheets
And you look like a freak, it'll be to your benefit
A nigga you can fuck, and a nigga you can kick it with
I'm sick of this phone tag text message foreplay
I like to be spontaneous, that's my forte
Let's go to my crib and have sex in the door way
We'd talk all night if you had things your way

Got all your girlfriends thinkin' that I'm the
(Bad Man!)
Never neglected you or disrespected you
A lot of have sex, yet you say I'm the
(Bad Man!)

Gave you dick, never fronted, pulled your hair when you wanted
Used to flip you on your stomach, said you wanted a
(Bad Man!)
Now it's all drama, an unidentified caller
On the phone with my momma talkin' 'bout I'm a
(Bad Man!)
How could somethin' so bad be so damn good?

She said this might make me look like a knight in shinin' armor
Great way to escape or get away from the drama
So I got a little momma, first, had to disarm her
Said she heard about us rappers, I still got to charm her
I'ma tell you what you wanna hear and make it the truth
Haven't been with a woman since I left Cam loose
Two months ago in Canada, ask my road manager
He'll tell you I'm a good guy, I wouldn't lie to you

Just because you look fly, look my bus cards are new
We'll shoot to my room, make the most of twelve hours
We can wash that club, smell out your hair in the shower
Turn down the power, lie down and make spoons
Or we can talk all night and listen to ITunes
You assume this the game that I spit to every girl
But I'm careful with my heart and who I let up in my world
So, here's my number, call me anytime girl

Just because I'm a musician she must think I'm a
(Bad Man!)
All alone when she listens and I know what she's wishin'
But she won't pay attention 'cuz she thinks I'm a
(Bad Man!)

It's not as bad as you think, 'cuz you had a few drinks
I'll hold you hair out the sink, you still think I'm a
(Bad Man!)
I don't do this all the time, you are just that fine
Get that shit out your mind, I am not the
(Bad Man!)

Bad Man!
Bad Man!
Bad Man!​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuECdoUGvEc]YouTube - &#x202a;Vanity beach - "the knight murders""&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
​


----------



## Ropey

The Animals - Paint it Black. One side = ~10m

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK3upI1kPfk]The Animals - Paint it Black (album) & All is One[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;"Down in the River to Pray" from COME TO THE RIVER - Apollo's Fire/Sorrell&#x202c;&rlm;



Ropey gave me a negative rep on this post.

Can you believe that?


----------



## Ropey

Because you pray for the death of my country in a forum (Israel / Palestine) that you hold hostage by an overflow of hatred posts.

Then you come here and post nice music pretending not to be a hate filled poster who demands the death of my country in order to place a 58th Muslim country in a land that is 99% Arab owned.

So I negged you for inconsistency. Pray nice out here and pray not so nice in there.

Eat it


----------



## SFC Ollie

Sounds like a Whine to me. Ropey is well within his rights. I wouldn't have bothered to explain it myself. But that's not what this thread is about is it. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTT2LEyjdC4&playnext=1&list=PL73925642C28C6CC8]YouTube - &#x202a;Blake Shelton - Some Beach (Video)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0g9PiEgYYUU]YouTube - &#x202a;Buffalo Springfield - For What It&#39;s Worth (Monterey 1967)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4VCpTZye10&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Three Days Grace - Break&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Svante

MACHINE MEN 

subtv baari

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_RitbNHM_U]YouTube - &#x202a;Machine Men - Falling (Subtv Baari)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2h5THp0bMc&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Amr Mostafa - Al Kebeer Kebeer Of Concert Palestine ( 2010 )&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vgQalXaIxs]YouTube - &#x202a;Liar&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjsjZWlRVvo]YouTube - &#x202a;Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcRZ_J_VgNc]YouTube - &#x202a;Alison Krauss & Union Station - The Lucky One&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

cat stevens - Miles From Nowhere - Tea For The Tillerman


----------



## Intense

cat stevens - Where Do The Children Play - Tea For The Tille 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPr_WQm0-UY]YouTube - &#x202a;cat stevens - Where Do The Children Play - Tea For The Tille&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

cat stevens - Wild World - Tea For The Tillerman 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stikegBj6fw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;cat stevens - Wild World - Tea For The Tillerman&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAdtUDaBfRA]YouTube - &#x202a;Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Neil Young Down By The River

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoA5cqDSasM]YouTube - &#x202a;Neil Young Down By The River&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Jessica Blume

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z45SckM3k3A]YouTube - &#x202a;ACCEPT - Kill the Pain (2010)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieHkKs0ewLY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Grand Funk Railroad - Footstompin' Music 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3NXgM_LGQA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Grand Funk Railroad - Footstompin&#39; Music&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lNFRLrP014]YouTube - &#x202a;Leningrad Cowboys & Red Army Choir - SWEET HOME ALABAMA&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lFxGBB4UGU]YouTube - &#x202a;Van Morrison - Moondance&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Steam - na na hey hey kiss him goodbye 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaG2Acg8n60]YouTube - &#x202a;Steam - na na hey hey kiss him goodbye&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W69DwrXkjgw]YouTube - &#x202a;Black Sabbath Into The Void&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Douger

Rocket engines burning fuel so fast
Up into the night sky they blast
Through the universe the engines whine
Could it be the end of man and time
Back on earth the flame of life burns low
Everywhere is misery and woe
Pollution kills the air, the land and sea
Man prepares to meet his destiny, yeah
Rocket engines burning fuel so fast
Up into the black sky so vast
Burning metal through the atmosphere
Earth remains in worry, hate and fear
With the hateful battles raging on
rockets flying to the glowing sun
Through the empires of eternal void
Freedom from the final suicide

Freedom fighters sent out to the sun
escape from brainwashed minds and pollution.
Leave the earth to all its sin and hate
find another world where freedom waits.

Past the stars in fields of ancient void
Through the shields of darkness where they find
Love upon a land a world unknown
where the sons of freedom make their home
Leave the earth to Satan and his slaves
leave them to their future in their grave
Make a home where love is there to stay
Peace and Happiness in everyday


----------



## Intense

Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=236Lquwq22A&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVs-Jwvf3EM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Alice in Chains Again&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hH5oIJKILzg&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Alice In Chains - Frogs&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_GPxe91hWE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Alice in Chains - Nutshell&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41K5Sqob2SQ&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Rolling Stones - LADY JANE&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HmJQyS8QVw&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - &#x202a;Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNYQjVasMCg&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;BBOB with Hosts Mary Bridget Davies Rob Muzik Mystery Train by Paul Butterfield&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovBNnm4EqRE]YouTube - &#x202a;Metallica - St. Anger&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


St. Anger lyrics
Songwriters: Rock, Robert Jens; Hammett, Kirk; Hetfield, James; Ulrich, Lars;

St. Anger 'round my neck
St. Anger 'round my neck
He never gets respect
St. Anger 'round my neck

(You flush it out, you flush it out)
St. Anger 'round my neck
(You flush it out, you flush it out)
He never gets respect

(You flush it out, you flush it out)
St. Anger 'round my neck
(You flush it out, you flush it out)
He never gets respect

Fuck it all and no regrets
I hit the lights on these dark sets
I need a voice to let myself
To let myself go free

Fuck it all, fucking no regrets
I hit the lights on these dark sets
But down your nose, I'll hang myself
St. Anger 'round my neck

I feel my world shake
Like an earthquake
Hard to see clear
Is it me? Is it fear?

Madly in anger with you
I'm madly in anger with you
I'm madly in anger with you
I'm madly in anger with you

St. Anger 'round my neck
St. Anger 'round my neck
He never gets respect
St. Anger 'round my neck

(You flush it out, you flush it out)
St. Anger 'round my neck
(You flush it out, you flush it out)
He never gets respect

(You flush it out, you flush it out)
St. Anger 'round my neck
(You flush it out, you flush it out)
He never gets respect

Fuck it all and no regrets
I hit the lights on these dark sets
I need a voice to let myself
To let myself go free

Fuck it all, fucking no regrets
I hit the lights on these dark sets
But down your nose, I'll hang myself
St. Anger 'round my neck

I feel my world shake
Like an earthquake
Hard to see clear
Is it me? Is it fear?

Madly in anger with you
I'm madly in anger with you
I'm madly in anger with you
I'm madly in anger with you

And I want my anger to be healthy
And I want my anger just for me
And I need my anger not to control
Yeah and I want my anger to be me

And I need to set my anger free
And I need to set my anger free
And I need to set my anger free
And I need to set my anger free
Set it free

Fuck it all and no regrets
I hit the lights on these dark sets
I need a voice to let myself
To let myself go free

Fuck it all, fucking no regrets
I hit the lights on these dark sets
But down your nose, I'll hang myself
St. Anger 'round my neck

I feel my world shake
Like an earthquake
Hard to see clear
Is it me? Is it fear?

Madly in anger with you
I'm madly in anger with you
I'm madly in anger with you
I'm madly in anger with you

Madly in anger with you
I'm madly in anger with you
I'm madly in anger with you
I'm madly in anger with you


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu5PeqsI858&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Carry On (live)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sH0uR2u7Hs]YouTube - &#x202a;Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Woodstock&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvEEv14bI_o&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;CSN&Y - Carry on 1969&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQF8CILMt8c&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Grateful Dead - Casey Jones (Studio Version)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSIajKGHZRk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Grateful Dead - Uncle John&#39;s Band (Studio Version)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pafY6sZt0FE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Grateful Dead - Truckin&#39;&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2mUem7RLNM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Grateful Dead - Rosemary&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XacvydVrhuI&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Grateful Dead - Friend of The Devil&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR-tjSQRZBM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Grateful Dead - My Brother Esau&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WH8KCo8IG5A&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Patti Smith Group - Easter&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLIkM4wvcC8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Patti Smith " Rock n&#39; Roll ******"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKqpaWUFHdo&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Patti Smith - 25th Floor&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxygqSTO1lQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Patti Smith Gloria&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNBY8YgAsKg&feature=relmfu]YouTube - &#x202a;Maroon 5 - Give A Little More (VEVO Summer Sets)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY4YJxn-9Og]YouTube - &#x202a;Marc Anthony - You Sang To Me&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]0DQimvlEpjY[/youtube]​


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RJ9fW8OmdM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Steve Perry - Listen to Your Heart&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykNOhA_j1cc&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Steve Perry - Running Alone&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Big Hoss

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdoIs1jZbCY&feature=artist]YouTube - &#x202a;Hollywood Undead - Hear Me Now&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Its my new favorite band


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV4oYkIeGJc]YouTube - &#x202a;Disturbed - Land Of Confusion (Video)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAsVDEXwH08&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Mary Bridget Davies&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owMI0i1HIHM]YouTube - &#x202a;BIG BROTHER & THE H. CO. @ ROTR 8-22-2008 "Call On Me"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmADpA0GZ3I]YouTube - &#x202a;Savannah Jam Nite w/ Michael Bay & the Bad Boys of Blues&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Swg0BLClY]YouTube - &#x202a;BIG BROTHER & THE H. CO. @ ROTR 8-22-2008 "Piece Of My Heart"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpWuC4X9eoE]YouTube - &#x202a;The Mary Bridget Davies Group2 Finals&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTUgpMhsymM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Ohio City Blues & Brews Fest ~ Kristine Jackson Band&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCjpbjCH5L0]YouTube - &#x202a;Holland, 1945 by Neutral Milk Hotel&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Taco - Puttin' on the Ritz - Uncensored (With Blackface)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG3PnQ3tgzY]YouTube - &#x202a;Taco - Puttin' on the Ritz (Original Uncensored Version)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Little Wing - Santana and Cocker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmzjniCjIyA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;SANTANA (feat.Joe Cocker) LITTLE WING&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAchKt2xjsw]YouTube - &#x202a;Wish you were here&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFqddXbhTZQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Creedence Clearwater Revival -long as i can see the light&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huXh3M7bCs4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;GENESIS-Mama&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-EKcjpEIGo&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Ramones - I Wanna Be Sedated MP3 Clear.&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K56soYl0U1w&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Blitzkrieg Bop - The Ramones(With Lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT1OKo1rT84]YouTube - &#x202a;Ramones - The KKK Took My Baby Away&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSih4o2YfmA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Ramones - Somebody Put Something In My Drink&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNSygqogpls]YouTube - &#x202a;JEFFERSON STARSHIP - Runaway (Stereo)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTpuWlxO-ts&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Jefferson Starship- Ride The Tiger&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt6lYiKcik8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Firefall Just remember I love you&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QIWtY7gzvA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Ambrosia - Biggest Part Of Me Live&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn-enjcgV1o&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Player - Baby Come Back&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXPMYA7EqYE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Hall and Oates - So Close&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwKawAZk7f4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Steal Away by Robbie Dupree&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpk4-_ENCVw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Robbie Dupree-1980-5-Hot Rod Hearts&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-xRMw0NyW0&feature=grec_index]YouTube - &#x202a;Alan O&#39;Day -1977- Undercover Angel&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFONCfjewgM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;"Playground In My Mind" {lyrics} by Clint Holmes&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYJTy3alWfA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;ZZ Top - Blue Jeans Blues v2&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E62SZ1CmBOI]YouTube - &#x202a;DJ Vadim - Your Revolution (feat. Sarah Jones)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdhc4HZAqRA]YouTube - &#x202a;ZZ Top - A Fool for Your Stockings&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_GZIaghqV0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The James Gang - Walk Away&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7JBTLnyJ2g&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The James Gang - Funk 49&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnVXIUyshng]YouTube - &#x202a;She&#39;s Gone (1976) - Hall & Oates&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP7pgInSybI&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Phil Collins - That&#39;s Just The Way It Is&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UII7RA2rIm4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Wild Horses - Funky Poodle&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haNpuHZam40&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;There&#39;s a Hole In The World tonight - The Eagles&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QSyaBHr1jU&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Don Henley-All She Wants To Do Is Dance&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yxVKdknyls&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;INXS - NEED YOU TONIGHT&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3TWpWf798s]YouTube - &#x202a;Keith Urban - Without You&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfOHLSYc_yI&feature=relmfu]YouTube - &#x202a;Keith Urban - Put You In A Song&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDUOcHg5ijg&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Thompson Square - Are You Gonna Kiss Me Or Not&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX_wt7cPCU4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Tim McGraw - Felt Good on My Lips (Official Music Video)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiHhTdg8qrc]YouTube - &#x202a;Rascal Flatts - I&#39;m moving on .. Lyrics&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4a6ampIGao]YouTube - &#x202a;Berlin - Take My Breath Away&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk&ob=av2e]YouTube - &#x202a;Steve Earle - Copperhead Road&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPR108kwNo4]YouTube - &#x202a;Paula Cole-Where have all the cowboys gone&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V644AyWt3M&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Westlife - Hey Whatever&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRiFCFbyCt8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Westlife - What Makes A Man&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jal-vzO8bVE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Westlife - World Of Our Own&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NrQei36fJk&NR=1]YouTube - &#x202a;Westlife - If I Let You Go&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Nineteen Hundred and Eighty Five by Paul McCartney and Wings 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1c5pgo6zU10&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Nineteen Hundred and Eighty Five by Paul McCartney and Wings&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Paul McCartney - Jet (live '1987)


----------



## Intense

When The Levee Breaks Led Zeppelin +Lyrics

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbrjRKB586s]YouTube - &#x202a;When The Levee Breaks Led Zeppelin +Lyrics&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

No Quarter 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKOngTfTMs0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;No Quarter&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Led Zeppelin-The Rain Song 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4v-_p5dU34&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Led Zeppelin-The Rain Song&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvy5I2yHZTs&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Creeping Death_Apocalyptica&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE79UxDu7Xc]YouTube - &#x202a;Romeo&#39;s Tune - Steve Forbert 1979&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Twentieth Century Fox - The Doors 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SU7khpJ0Gv8]YouTube - &#x202a;Twentieth Century Fox - The Doors&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Neil Young Cowgirl In The Sand 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6ibl6PIKPM]YouTube - &#x202a;Neil Young Cowgirl In The Sand&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Neil Young - My my, hey hey + lyrics

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDzpD_p1A8w&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Neil Young - My my, hey hey + lyrics&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

NEIL YOUNG - Old Man Live 1971 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaGMi1tt0FE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;NEIL YOUNG - Old Man Live 1971&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Neil Young - Needle and the Damage Done

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0t0EW6z8a0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Neil Young - Needle and the Damage Done&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

SANTANA Everybody's Everything 1970s

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of67XlWoCao&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - &#x202a;SANTANA Everybody&#39;s Everything 1970s&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

SANTANA EVERYTHING'S COMING OUR WAY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVLr0bLYiIs&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - &#x202a;SANTANA EVERYTHING&#39;S COMING OUR WAY&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Santana ~ No One To Depend On 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M76o1bFw-0Q&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Santana ~ No One To Depend On&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Black Magic Woman by Santana 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaKnRUfh_5I&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Black Magic Woman by Santana&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Carlos Santana- The River

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfY-Tqaa-g&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Carlos Santana- The River&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Clarence Clemons The sun aint' gonna shine anymore 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gvkzJRJsEE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Clarence Clemons The sun aint&#39; gonna shine anymore&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Bruce Springsteen - Jungleland (Main Point 1975-02-05) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yT0xoxM8jGY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bruce Springsteen - Jungleland (Main Point 1975-02-05)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Sax In The City - Clarence Clemons 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9E_I4gJxaA&feature=artist]YouTube - &#x202a;Sax In The City - Clarence Clemons&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etwIu8-FlGU]YouTube - &#x202a;FOOTSTEPS IN THE DARK - Isley Brothers&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

where is the love?

http://youtu.be/ZcHPNUN-U8E


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m1UWSD-FaA]YouTube - &#x202a;Olivia Newton John & ELO - Xanadu&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArOS_WsT1tw]YouTube - &#x202a;Blackmore&#39;s Night - Shadow Of The Moon&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Isley Brothers-Who's That lady


----------



## Intense

ISLEY BROTHERS - "SHOUT" [ New Video + Lyrics + Download ] 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kke9kaV9sMU&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;ISLEY BROTHERS - "SHOUT" [ New Video + Lyrics + Download ]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3voGI4_KgmM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Blackmore's Night - Locked Within The Crystal Ball&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Fleetwood Mac - Albatross (Peter Green) - 1970

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Viqr6KHwJjc]YouTube - &#x202a;FLEETWOOD MAC - Albatross (1970 UK TV Performance) ~ HIGH QUALITY HQ ~&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## idb

http://www.myspace.com/enrimusic/music/songs/black-cat-live-61188513
Clever Italian on a hammond organ!


----------



## idb

Here's the original!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT8tsDclHzU]YouTube - &#x202a;Brian Auger & The Trinity - Black Cat (1968)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Dave Mason / Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U]YouTube - &#x202a;Dave Mason / Shouldn&#39;t Have Took More Than You Gave&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Dave Mason - All Along The Watchtower (Live On XM Satellite Radio) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdzV6rKbadY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Dave Mason - All Along The Watchtower (Live On XM Satellite Radio)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## smokin_kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVxCtt3s_1M]YouTube - &#x202a;B.B. King - The Thrill Is Gone ft. Tracy Chapman&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Peter Green and John Mayall - Stop Messin round

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlrB1tqNP5o&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Peter Green&#39;s Fleetwood Mac ¨Stop messin round¨&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Tech_Esq

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1sDd0GjMm0&feature=player_detailpage]YouTube - &#x202a;The Corries Killiecrankie '75&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOFV___8Knk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Poco - Follow Your Dreams&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## idb

Ropey said:


> Peter Green and John Mayall - Stop Messin round
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac ¨Stop messin round¨&#x202c;&rlm;



That's good stuff.


----------



## Trajan

with orchestra..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAsA00-5KoI&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Metallica - Nothing Else Matters [Original Video]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

on a rolllen ennneeerrrrgy...yeaaa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QP-SIW6iKY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Enter Sandman - Metallica&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

Obeyyyy Your MASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEL6_SuQCu8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Metallica - Master Of Puppets live Seattle 1989&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0GJjv9SdF8]YouTube - &#x202a;Blackmore&#39;s night Under a Violet Moon&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

idb said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Green and John Mayall - Stop Messin round
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac ¨Stop messin round¨&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good stuff.
Click to expand...


Peter Green had it.  He's the original writer of the song, "Black Magic Woman".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsaanocINW4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Black Magic Woman by Peter Green&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

This should be on it's own.  Amazing footage of "Oh Well".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4vVpI3fYJk]YouTube - &#x202a;Oh Well - Peter Green & FleetwoodMac&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

G-d love Peter.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoYbVosc93U&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Blackmore&#39;s Night - Wish you were here&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

SFC Ollie said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Blackmore's night Under a Violet Moon&#x202c;&rlm;



that doesn't look like ritchie


----------



## SFC Ollie

Trajan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Blackmore's night Under a Violet Moon&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that doesn't look like ritchie
Click to expand...



That's him. No doubt in my mind. Of course you know he dies his hair, the man has to have as much if not more grey than I do......


----------



## Ropey

Trajan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Blackmore's night Under a Violet Moon&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that doesn't look like ritchie
Click to expand...




Not at all.   Amazing what a dye job and some pumping up of the old skin will do.  My wife gets the injections done as well.  She can't smile for a week after.  

Edit:  Check Peter in the second one "Oh Well"  

He's having a grand time.


----------



## Polk

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZGHTkmhxgQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZGHTkmhxgQ[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVWcq-PjgpY]YouTube - &#x202a;Fleetwood Mac - Green Manalishi&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## idb

Ropey said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Green and John Mayall - Stop Messin round
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac ¨Stop messin round¨&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peter Green had it.  He's the original writer of the song, "Black Magic Woman".
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsaanocINW4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Black Magic Woman by Peter Green&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> 
> This should be on it's own.  Amazing footage of "Oh Well".
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4vVpI3fYJk]YouTube - &#x202a;Oh Well - Peter Green & FleetwoodMac&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> 
> G-d love Peter.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I really like that early bluesy Fleetwood Mac.
In fact there was a lot to like in the late sixties English blues scene.
John Mayall especially discovered some real stars.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bnURkU7zx0&playnext=1&list=PL7FFF51994B75EC09]YouTube - &#x202a;Peter Green - You&#39;ll be sorry some day&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzAEtLPSzRg&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil (1969 HYDE PARK CONCERT)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZUCUAs-e0k&NR=1&feature=fvwp]YouTube - &#x202a;iConcerts - The Rolling Stones - Happy (live)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwatjHcV1ZM&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - &#x202a;Ace of Base - The Sign&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Rock at the Casbah/ they were awesome/ The Clash


----------



## Intense

Marvin Gaye - Inner city blues 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5wOM0p7H74&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Marvin Gaye - Inner city blues&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Marvin Gaye - Mercy, Mercy Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BA6fFGMjI&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Marvin Gaye - Mercy, Mercy Me&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Smge23DCE8]YouTube - &#x202a;Talking Heads - Psycho Killer (Vinyl)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


Psycho Killer Lyrics
Artist(Band):Talking Heads


I can't seem to face up to the facts
I'm tense and nervous and I
Can't relax
I can't sleep 'cause my bed's on fire
Don't touch me I'm a real live wire

Psycho Killer
Qu'est-ce que c'est
fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa far better
Run run run run run run run away
Psycho Killer
Qu'est-ce que c'est
fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa far better
Run run run run run run run away

You start a conversation you can't even finish it.
You're talkin' a lot, but you're not sayin' anything.
When I have nothing to say, my lips are sealed.
Say something once, why say it again?

Psycho Killer,
Qu'est-ce que c'est
fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa far better
Run run run run run run run away
Psycho Killer
Qu'est-ce que c'est
fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa far better
Run run run run run run run away

Ce que j'ai fais, ce soir la
Ce qu'elle a dit, ce soir la
Realisant mon espoir
Je me lance, vers la gloire ... OK
We are vain and we are blind
I hate people when they're not polite

Psycho Killer,
Qu'est-ce que c'est
fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa far better
Run run run run run run run away
Psycho Killer,
Qu'est-ce que c'est
fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa far better
Run run run run run run run away
oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh....


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyDYY8Sy4sI&NR=1&feature=fvwp]YouTube - &#x202a;Psycho Kitty!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## xsited1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlXzg8pIRmw]YouTube - &#x202a;Level 42 Fashion Fever Wembley 1986&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUjIA3Rt7gk]YouTube - &#x202a;A Flock Of Seagulls - I Ran&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldyx3KHOFXw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Gary Numan - Cars&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCMAeJ73JEg&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Louis Armstrong[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8sh9P3X33w&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;John Anderson Seminole Wind&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmFN9C9PVpg]YouTube - &#x202a;Johnny Cash - I&#39;ve Been Everywhere&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsUM7V6Ku_8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Highwayman - Johnny Cash (the highwaymen)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1rUe8SK0ak]YouTube - &#x202a;Turn To Stone Joe Walsh&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tiOMu_Bf8Q&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Joe Walsh - Life Of Illusion&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CimBddCrrPA]YouTube - &#x202a;Joe Walsh - Meadows.&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpEA5QGYJFQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Mickey & Sylvia - Love Is Strange&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

MARVIN GAYE & TAMMI TERRELL "Ain't no Mountain High Enough" 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz-UvQYAmbg]YouTube - &#x202a;MARVIN GAYE & TAMMI TERRELL "Ain&#39;t no Mountain High Enough"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Diana Ross - Aint No Mountain High Enough 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mm_lnHVz4U]YouTube - &#x202a;Diana Ross - Aint No Mountain High Enough&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Blood Sweat & Tears - I Can't Quit Her 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqycvOTtnFU]YouTube - &#x202a;Blood Sweat & Tears - I Can&#39;t Quit Her&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

GRAZING IN THE GRASS/FRIENDS OF DISTINCTION 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxVLHaHUI4E&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;GRAZING IN THE GRASS/FRIENDS OF DISTINCTION&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Sly & the Family Stone - Hot Fun in the Summertime 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ahhmiuyko0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Sly & the Family Stone - Hot Fun in the Summertime&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## LumpyPostage

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9GhEjBp6Lo]YouTube - &#x202a;David Gilmour - Shine on you Crazy Diamond Live&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rickie Lee Jones - Chuck E.'s In Love 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGm6-l61Oqw]YouTube - &#x202a;Rickie Lee Jones - Chuck E.&#39;s In Love&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

YouTube - &#x202a;Fire And Rain - James Taylor with lyrics&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## Momanohedhunter

I cant stop listening to this stuff.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwuy4hHO3YQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Buggles - Video killed the radio star 1979&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

And its true.


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfW41eKUkKE]YouTube - &#x202a;Laura Nyro - Eli&#39;s comin&#39;&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUyTKl815MU]YouTube - &#x202a;The 5th Dimension - Stoned Soul Picnic&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rjMB0JotHM]YouTube - &#x202a;Blood Sweat & Tears - And when I die&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFYxCIr-Byo]YouTube - &#x202a;Stan Ridgway - Camouflage&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-E0KGjJAx8]YouTube - &#x202a;Stan Ridgway - "I Wanna Be A Boss" (1992)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W3l7R7xytc&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Stan Ridgway "End Of The Line"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8j6Tln0lN0c&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;"Don&#39;t Box Me In" Stan Ridgway & Stewart Copeland&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2T5W3dMt74&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;wall of voodoo - call of the west&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V04IBsz-9Wo]YouTube - &#x202a;Wall of Voodoo - Mexican Radio&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIC7Acx8lqM]YouTube - &#x202a;Stoney End - Rare Quad Mix Barbra Streisand in HQ Sound&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Laura Nyro - Sweet Blindness - 1968 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBBEw5_PSNE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Laura Nyro - Sweet Blindness - 1968&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Laura Nyro and Labelle ~ It's Gonna Take A Miracle 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBIFWoDKOwg&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Laura Nyro and Labelle ~ It&#39;s Gonna Take A Miracle&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Laura Nyro - Eli's comin' 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfW41eKUkKE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Laura Nyro - Eli&#39;s comin&#39;&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Season of the witch - Donavan 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_kmIsmw2fc]YouTube - &#x202a;Season of the witch - Donavan&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

DONOVAN- ATLANTIS 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leI7sfmipuI&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;DONOVAN- ATLANTIS&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRriGGC68A8]YouTube - &#x202a;Dolly Parton - Me And Little Andy&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkMhWQgkZ8c]YouTube - &#x202a;The 5th Dimension - Wedding Bell Blues - 1969&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ennMD1fPtXA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;herb alpert - rise 1979&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Play loudly.


----------



## Ropey

And then, all by himself...

Chuck on the flugelhorn (still a sax)... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWSevt_i51w&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - &#x202a;Feels So Good - Chuck Mangione&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Faces with Rod Stewart in a fine cover of the Beatles Maybe I'm Amazed

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLhoLkTyNkM]YouTube - &#x202a;The Faces - Maybe I'm Amazed&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Ronnie and Rod's duet at 2:46 is worth playing back a few times imo and I'm not the only one.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWuXmfgXVxY]YouTube - &#x202a;The Beatles Helter Skelter&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

The roots of punk and heavy metal. Very underrated.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvJGQ_piwI0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;MC5 - Kick out the jams&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXQRmP6WD1Y&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;MC5 - I Want You Right Now&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uyNCg5D-Ow&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;MC5 - Starship&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKs37OQTvZs&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;MC5 - Borderline&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lNP-x94-SE&feature=grec_index]YouTube - &#x202a;Rolling Stones - Rocks Off (1972)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmdPQp6Jcdk]YouTube - &#x202a;The Animals - House of the Rising Sun (1964) High Definition [HD]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crYUB5Yzths]YouTube - &#x202a;Ebonee Arielle Le&#39;Triece - Dancer, Choreographer & Instructor&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## LumpyPostage

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89tPuyL1ruY]YouTube - &#x202a;Fun Fun Fun by the Beach Boys(LIVE)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## LumpyPostage

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4UBNBgE2lg]YouTube - &#x202a;Ben Folds Five - "Video Killed The Radio Star"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Association Never My Love Lyrics 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=munErg-ykYU&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Association Never My Love Lyrics&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Herb Alpert - A Taste of Honey (Live) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2Arai0YXEY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Herb Alpert - A Taste of Honey (Live)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Beach Boys-In My Room 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l71pbhqnvNM]YouTube - &#x202a;Beach Boys-In My Room&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Beach Boys - California Girls 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0av63J-OuQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Beach Boys - California Girls&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Beach Boys - Good Vibrations 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCeD_6Y3GQc&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Beach Boys - Good Vibrations&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0e6LUTjzX0]YouTube - &#x202a;Reel Big Fish - Sell Out&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

America has lost one of its honest social commentators.

Joe Bageant: Bageant
Joe Bageant: Joe picks and sings Hemingway's Whisky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G71IY7OldZk]YouTube - &#x202a;HEMINGWAY&#39;S WHISKY - Joe Bageant&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Colin

An upbeat version of Verdi's Va Pensiero. Exquisite!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_kisjUm6hs&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Al Bano Carrisi- Va Pensiero&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Buckinghams "Mercy Mercy Mercy" 1967

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9YamMiqQ0I&playnext=1&list=PL1CB5F94142ED34B4]YouTube - &#x202a;The Buckinghams "Mercy Mercy Mercy" 1967&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels - CC Rider 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggaKJyx_iRU&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels - CC Rider&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Devil With The Blue Dress 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me-prdPSko8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Devil With The Blue Dress&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

THIS MAGIC MOMENT-JAY AND THE AMERICANS

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpePWo56zm4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;THIS MAGIC MOMENT-JAY AND THE AMERICANS&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Jay And The Americans.....Only In America

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWrCRPldVZk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Jay And The Americans.....Only In America&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Buckinghams - Don't You Care 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zir1FpgP630&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Buckinghams - Don&#39;t You Care&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Baby Now That I've Found You- The Foundations- 1967. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWdeWITHb6c&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Baby Now That I&#39;ve Found You- The Foundations- 1967.&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

DON'T LET ME BE LONELY TONIGHT by James Taylor 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C9w9qGQixw]YouTube - &#x202a;DON&#39;T LET ME BE LONELY TONIGHT by James Taylor&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Mr. Mister - Broken Wings 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Mr. Mister - Broken Wings&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

youtuabe.com


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHnJp0oyOxs]YouTube - &#x202a;Billy Joel - Allentown&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaJAxdGeZ4E&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - &#x202a;Concrete Blonde - Everybody Knows&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]



"Everybody Knows"

Everybody knows that the dice are loaded
Everybody rolls with their fingers crossed
Everybody knows that the war is over
Everybody knows the good guys lost
Everybody knows the fight was fixed
The poor stay poor, the rich get rich
That's how it goes
Everybody knows
Everybody knows that the boat is leaking
Everybody knows that the captain lied
Everybody got this broken feeling
Like their father or their dog just died

Everybody talking to their pockets
Everybody wants a box of chocolates
And a long stem rose
Everybody knows

Everybody knows that you love me baby
Everybody knows that you really do
Everybody knows that you've been faithful
Ah give or take a night or two
Everybody knows you've been discreet
But there were so many people you just had to meet
Without your clothes
And everybody knows

Everybody knows, everybody knows
That's how it goes
Everybody knows

Everybody knows, everybody knows
That's how it goes
Everybody knows

And everybody knows that it's now or never
Everybody knows that it's me or you
And everybody knows that you live forever
Ah when you've done a line or two
Everybody knows the deal is rotten
Old Black Joe's still pickin' cotton
For your ribbons and bows
And everybody knows

And everybody knows that the Plague is coming
Everybody knows that it's moving fast
Everybody knows that the naked man and woman
Are just a shining artifact of the past
Everybody knows the scene is dead
But there's gonna be a meter on your bed
That will disclose
What everybody knows

And everybody knows that you're in trouble
Everybody knows what you've been through
From the bloody cross on top of Calvary
To the beach of Malibu
Everybody knows it's coming apart
Take one last look at this Sacred Heart
Before it blows
And everybody knows

Everybody knows, everybody knows
That's how it goes
Everybody knows

Oh everybody knows, everybody knows
That's how it goes
Everybody knows

Everybody knows


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q63plx5NClI&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Leonard Cohen - Everybody Knows&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97WoBfMAqMA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Leonard Cohen - I&#39;m Your Man&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msq6v1zzZps&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - &#x202a;Joe Satriani - Sleep Walk&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkIrZxN9pHk]YouTube - &#x202a;Scorpions - Still Loving You&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03TgkCVDlrA]YouTube - &#x202a;The Ballad of Curtis Loew - lynyrd skynyrd (with lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Well I used to wake the mornin' ... before the rooster crowed
Searchin' for soda bottles to get myself some dough
Brought 'em down to the corner ... down to the country store
Cash 'em in and give my money to a man named Curtis Leow

Old Curt was a black man with white curly hair
When he had a fifth of wine he did not have a care
He used to own an old Dobro ... used to play it across his knees
I'd give old Curt my money ... he'd play all day for me

Play me a song Curtis Leow ... Curtis Leow
Well I got your drinking money ... tune up your Dobro
People said he was useless ... them people all were fools
'Cause Curtis Leow was the finest picker to ever play the blues

He looked to be sixty ... and maybe I was ten
Mama used to whup me but I'd go see him again
I'd clap my hands, stomp my feets, try to stay in time
He'd play me a song or two then take another drink of wine

Play me a song Curtis Leow ... Curtis Leow
Well I got your drinking money ... tune up your Dobro
People said he was useless ... them people all were fools
'Cause Curtis Leow was the finest picker to ever play the blues

Yesssir

On the day old Curtis died nobody came to pray
Ol' preacher said some words and they chunked him in the clay
Well he lived a lifetime playin' the black man's blues
And on the day he lost his life that's all he had to lose

Play me a song Curtis Leow ... hey Curtis Leow
I wish that you was here so everyone would know
People said you were useless ... them people all are fools
'Cause Curtis you're the finest picker to ever play the blues


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrUs_FWqj9s]YouTube - &#x202a;Rosanne Cash - Seven Year Ache (studio version)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZgUsniGOpA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;U2-In God&#39;s Country&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbI1FpLd4Vk]YouTube - &#x202a;Coldplay-- "Clocks"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM4RtUo5s0g]YouTube - &#x202a;Nick Lowe-Cruel To Be Kind -1979 #155.*T*O*T*Ps*70s*&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUx5z9O2ZGk]YouTube - &#x202a;Squeeze - Black Coffee In Bed&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oextk-If8HQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Keane - Somewhere Only We Know&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJKt-DhII_4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Elvis Costello - Red Shoes (Live TOTP 1977)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVsyZR46HIA]YouTube - &#x202a;The Clash - Train in Vain (live)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MAz9NY44Qc]YouTube - &#x202a;Big Iron&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIp_N6bjj64&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Sid Vicious-My Way&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLprAUar11U]YouTube - &#x202a;Dwight Yoakam - A Thousand Miles From Nowhere (Video)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REz4QFfjiM0]YouTube - &#x202a;Grateful Dead - Not Fade Away--Goin&#39; Down the Road Feeling Bad (4-5-71)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TehFZ38kt6o]YouTube - &#x202a;Thin Lizzy-Whiskey in the jar&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gzFnLyFf0I&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bruce Springsteen - Rosalita (Come Out Tonight) Live 1984&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdB-8eLEW8g]YouTube - &#x202a;Bob Marley - One Love&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHekNnySAfM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bob Marley - Is this Love&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eQCfzNPXJc&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bob Marley - Could You Be Loved&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yXRGdZdonM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bob Marley - Redemption Song&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7sBuvjnvHI&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bob Marley - zion train&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Bob marley "no woman no cry" 1979 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGqrvn3q1oo]YouTube - &#x202a;Bob marley "no woman no cry" 1979&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

About the last three pages in this thread are just some excellent taste in music.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoevtZiVR4k]YouTube - &#x202a;James Taylor - Something In The Way She Moves (with lyrics!)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTAud5O7Qqk]YouTube - &#x202a;Modest Mouse - Float On&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM7LR46zrQU]YouTube - &#x202a;Al Stewart - Year of the cat&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Hush - Deep Purple 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLzqQupzzmA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Hush - Deep Purple&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Deep Purple Woman From Tokyo 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvkvjummb7g]YouTube - &#x202a;Deep Purple Woman From Tokyo&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NvZEXZTqLg]YouTube - &#x202a;Lee Michaels - Do You Know What I Mean Video&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Can't Get Next To You - The Temptations 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rP3Hi1f7Og]YouTube - &#x202a;Can&#39;t Get Next To You - The Temptations&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Temptations - Get Ready 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV97roslmt0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Temptations - Get Ready&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Temptations - Beauty Is Only Skin Deep 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PU1PEA8S6M&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Temptations - Beauty Is Only Skin Deep&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Temptations just my imagination 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT6kjQhVJ9Y&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Temptations just my imagination&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvj99sK1Gl0]YouTube - &#x202a;Ten years after - I&#39;d love to change to world&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8TBHjXoXjo]YouTube - &#x202a;PINK FLOYD-The Dark Side Of The Moon Mod.432 Hz&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6vyTM_qJAE]YouTube - &#x202a;Jonathan Edwards: Shanty&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvGJvzwKqg0]YouTube - &#x202a;Don&#39;t Bogart That Joint!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2M9CY-ZGMic&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;New Riders of the Purple Sage - Panama Red&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj8g85TaRDY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Afromen Because i got high !! Original&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0heL2Czeraw]YouTube - &#x202a;I Am America&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjfhsLuOEWI&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Hot Tuna - Hesitation Blues - 1970&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Who - Substitute - 1968

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eswQl-hcvU0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Who - Substitute&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

we just celebrated a big ta da Canada day up here with the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge as special guests so it was pretty cool.

I love Sam Roberts, but the headliners were Great Big Sea and damn they make everyone want to be from the rock.

But I've just pulled up one of my favorite tunes that is Canadian beyond belief. I only have farmer vision and piss poor reception on the computer (under 30 bps at the best of times/picture me on a bicycle powering up the phone lines aka Rubble/Flinstone) but I'll try to find a you tube for you guys.

But here are the lyrics....



> * Pirates Of Saskatchewan lyrics
> 
> Artist - Captain Tractor
> Album - Various Songs
> Lyrics - Pirates Of Saskatchewan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I used to be a farmer, and I made a living fine.
> I had a little stretch of land along the sea behind.
> But times went by although I tried, the money wasn't there,
> and the bankers came and took my land and told me fair is fair.
> I looked for every kind of job the answer always no,
> Hire you now they always laughed we just let 20 go
> The government they promised me a measly a little sum
> But I've got to much pride to end up just another bum,
> Then I thought who gives a damn if all the jobs are gone,
> I'm gonna be a pirate, on the river Saskatchewan
> 
> And it's a heave ho hi ho coming down the plains
> Stealing wheat's and barley and all the other grains
> And it's a ho hey hi hey farmers by your doors
> When you see the Jolly Rodger on Regina's mighty shores
> 
> Well you think the local farmers would know that I am large
> But just the other day I found an unprotected barge
> I snuck up right behind them and they were none the wiser
> I ram the ship and sank it and stole the fertilizer.
> Bridge outside of Moose Jaw spans the mighty river
> Farmers cross with so much fear there stomach are a quiver,
> Cause they know that Captain Tractor's hiding in the bay
> I'll jump the bridge and knock them cold and sail'em with there Hayyyyy
> 
> 
> Well mounty Bob he chased me, he was always at my throat.
> He followed on the shore lines cause he didn't own a boat.
> But the cutbacks were coming and the mounty lost his job,
> So now he's sailing with me and we call him Salty Bob.
> A swinging sword and skull and bones and pleasant company,
> I never pay my income tax and screw the GST, Screw it
> Sailing down to Saskatoon the terror of the sea,
> If you want to reach the Co-op boy you gotta get by me
> HAHAR
> 
> 
> Well the pirate life's appealing but you don't just find it here,
> I hear in North Alberta there's a band of buccaneers,
> They roam the Athabasca from Smith to Fort McKay,
> And your gonna lose your sets and if you have to pass away,
> Well winter is a coming and a chill in the breeze,
> But pirate days are over once the river starts to freeze,
> But I'll be back in spring time and now I have to go
> I hear there's lots of plundering down in New Mexico,
> 
> 
> 
> When you see the Jolly Rodger on Regina's mighty shores
> When you see the Jolly Rodger on Regina's mighty shores
> *





I love this freaking song. But then I've got canuck blood flowing thru my veins.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjfTDPhMdTk]YouTube - &#x202a;IAN & SYLVIA ~ Four Strong Winds ~&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APzEMR6SgfM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Kristine Jackson - Wade In The Water&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUa-LQcBla8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL]YouTube - &#x202a;Kristine Jackson - Come On In My Kitchen&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

I'm on a Floyd binge, it comes like menstrual blood. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlJWis5wH54&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Dogs - Pink Floyd - Animals&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P93WjP8m3GM]YouTube - &#x202a;artist paints in 2 1/2 minutes patriotic amazing&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

H. P. Lovecraft - Wayfaring Stranger (US 1967) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsfPkfHKwxE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;H. P. Lovecraft - Wayfaring Stranger (US 1967)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Some sappy shit from Phil Collins. Got the radio going at work today. 
"Groovy Kinda Love". Pfff....


----------



## Ropey

Stray Cats - Rock with Gene and Eddy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afkfos_oQro]YouTube - &#x202a;Stray Cats - Gene And Eddie&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

How many other bands have a stand up drummer?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqQPgw0L64g]YouTube - &#x202a;Lost State Of Franklin_Johnson City_USA_part3&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## LumpyPostage

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzxF-M2erx8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;joe Walsh Lifes Been Good&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

SUMMER (Original Full-Length Album Version) - War 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSQAlfyaKyc&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;SUMMER (Original Full-Length Album Version) - War&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Darkness darkness Jesse Colin Young. Youngbloods. The song is haunting and beautiful.


----------



## tinydancer

P F Tinmore said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;IAN & SYLVIA ~ Four Strong Winds ~&#x202c;&rlm;



Sylvia is an amazing person. Basically mentored me when I was just a young girl breaking into the music business.  I worked with her on Satin on Stone doing promo. It was an indy effort.

One heck of a lady. Awesome songwriter and a genuine sweetheart. I could never thank her enough, even to this day at what she did for me.

Truly a heroine of mine.


----------



## Intense

Miles Davis "Summertime" (1958) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N090STPx-2M&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Miles Davis "Summertime" (1958)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Pacific Gas & Electric - Are You Ready 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20HmSomEHZ0]YouTube - &#x202a;Pacific Gas & Electric - Are You Ready&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtBcWl-O5b4]YouTube - &#x202a;Kingston Wall - Shine On Me ( Album Version )&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaeE2Xljak8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Rasmus - Ghost Of Love&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COTR5NiHkCc&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - &#x202a;Alan Parsons Project Eye In The Sky&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Don't think sorry's easily said 
Don't try turning tables instead 
You've taken lots of Chances before 
But I'm not gonna give anymore 
Don't ask me 
That's how it goes 
Cause part of me knows what you're thinkin' 

Don't say words you're gonna regret 
Don't let the fire rush to your head 
I've heard the accusation before 
And I ain't gonna take any more 
Believe me 
The sun in your Eyes 
Made some of the lies worth believing 

Chorus: 
I am the eye in the sky 
Looking at you 
I can read your mind 
I am the maker of rules 
Dealing with fools 
I can cheat you blind 
And I don't need to see any more 
To know that 
I can read your mind, I can read your mind 

Don't leave false illusions behind 
Don't Cry cause I ain't changing my mind 
So find another fool like before 
Cause I ain't gonna live anymore believing 
Some of the lies while all of the Signs are deceiving


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN38vED24Eg]YouTube - &#x202a;Tommy James&the Shondell_Crytal Blue persuasion&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwatjHcV1ZM&feature=channel_video_title"]YouTube - &#x202a;Ace of Base - The Sign&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

whoah,ah,oh,oh, YEA!

I,I gotta new life
You would hardly recognize me I'm so glad
How could a person like me care for you?
(Why?)Why do I bother
When you're not the one for me
Ooooo, is enough, enough?

I saw the sign and it opened up my eyes 
I saw the sign
Life is demanding without understanding
I saw the sign and it opened up my eyes 
I saw the sign
No one's gonna drag you up to get into the light where you belong...
But where do you belong?
Under the clean moon
For so many years I've wondered who you are
How could a person like you bring me joy?
Under the pale moon
Where I see a lot of stars
Ooooo Is enough, enough

I saw the sign and it opened up my eyes 
I saw the sign
Life is demanding without understanding
I saw the si-ign and it opened up my eyes 
I saw the sign
No one's gonna drag you up to get into the light where you belong...
But where do you belong?
Oh!Oh, oh, oh

(Larger instrumental break)

I saw the sign and it opened up my mind!
And I am happy now living without you
I've left you, oh-oh-OH!
I saw the sign and it opened up my eyes I saw the sign
_*No one's gonna drag you up to get into the light where you belong*_

(I saw the sign - I saw the si-i-ign) I saw the sign!
(I saw the sign - I saw the si-ig-i-ign) 
(i saw the sign - i saw the si-ign) i saw the sign!

And it opened up my eyes, I saw the sign! (sign, sign,sign)


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3RYvO2X0Oo&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Beatles-While My Guitar Gently Weeps&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Crimson and Clover - Tommy James & The Shondells 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpGEeneO-t0]YouTube - &#x202a;Crimson and Clover - Tommy James & The Shondells&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0WvXpyufT8]YouTube - &#x202a;"Master Jack" 4 Jacks and a Jill&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Tommy James & the Shondells - Mony Mony 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3H_59aFXoo4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Tommy James & the Shondells - Mony Mony&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Alive 'N Kickin' - Tighter, Tighter (Studio Version)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlFtlSSMB2Q]YouTube - &#x202a;Alive &#39;N Kickin&#39; - Tighter, Tighter (Studio Version)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Court of the crimson king

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFPhTCoSL-U&feature=fvst]YouTube - &#x202a;Court of the crimson king&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQau75AuZwc&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bruce Springsteen - The Fever Live 1978&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkjKQmjLLxY]YouTube - &#x202a;Jeff Wayne The War of the Worlds - Thunderchild&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

DAVID GILMOUR Murder 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D9TUhIKDbw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;DAVID GILMOUR Murder&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Pink Floyd - Learning to Fly 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb-Nacm-pKc&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Pink Floyd - Learning to Fly&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Hey You 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRcQZ2tnWeg&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Hey You&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Pink Floyd Mother 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBkTUzKAiXQ&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Pink Floyd Mother&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## generation

[Colour me your colour, baby 
Colour me your car 
Colour me your colour, darling 
I know who you are 
Come up off your colour chart 
I know where you're coming from 
Call me on the line 
Call me call me any anytime 
Call me my love you can call me any day or night 
Call me 
Cover me with kisses, baby 
Cover me with love 
Roll me in designer sheets 
I'll never get enough 
Emotions come I don't know why 
Cover up love's alibi 
Call me on the line 
Call me call me any anytime 
Call me oh my love 
When you're ready we can share the wine 
Call me 
Ooh, he speaks the languages of love 
Ooh, amore, chiamami chiamami. 
Oo, appelle-moi mon cherie, appelle-moi 
Anytime anyplace anywhere anyway 
Anytime anyplace anywhere any day, anyway 
Call me my life 
Call me call me any anytime 
Call me for a ride 
Call me call me for some overtime 
Take me out and show me off 
Put me on the scene 
Dress Me in the fashions of the nineteen nighties 
You're the man no in between 
I know what you words can mean 
Call me call me any anytime 
Call me for a ride 
Call me call me for some overtime 
Call me in my life 
Call me call me in a sweet design 
Call me call me for your lover's lover's alibi 
Call me on the line 
Call me call me any anytime 
Call me 
Oh, call me, ooh ooh ah. 
Call me my love. 
Call me, call me any anytime.


----------



## Ropey

10CC - Dreadlock Holiday

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxLtPW4uGv8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;10cc Dreadlock holiday 1978&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Chris DeBurgh - Spanish Train


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5JkHBC5lDs]YouTube - &#x202a;Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Brothers In Arms.

These mist covered mountains
Are a home now for me
But my home is the lowlands
And always will be

Some day you?ll return to
Your valleys and your farms
And you?ll no longer burn
To be brothers in arms

Through these fields of destruction
Baptisms of fire
Ive witnessed your suffering
As the battles raged higher

And though we were hurt so bad
In the fear and alarm
You did not desert me
My brothers in arms

There's so many different worlds
So many different suns
And we have just one world
But we live in different ones

Now the sun's gone to hell
And the moon's riding high
Let me bid you farewell
Every man has to die

But it's written in the starlight
And every line on your palm
We're fools to make war
On our brothers in arms


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHseZ4MskYg&playnext=1&list=PL80D89072A800C60B]YouTube - &#x202a;Frankie Valli & the Four Seasons - My Eyes Adored you&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIoWD0Kg0lg]YouTube - &#x202a;Frank Zappa - St. Alfonzo&#39;s Pancake Breakfast&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

*FROM THE MOVIE 'FULL METAL JACKET'*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRkovnss7sg]YouTube - &#x202a;Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made For Walking (1966)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6P7g_qz2OU]YouTube - &#x202a;Woolly Bully-Sam The Sham & Pharaohs.&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9FBQ1O5F8k&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Frank Zappa - Stink-Foot&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmVvgo1wxh4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Frank Zappa - Don&#39;t Eat That Yellow Snow&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hzrDeceEKc]YouTube - &#x202a;Wonderwall&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfOteI-GYsQ]YouTube - &#x202a;The Way Fastball (lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nu6XznDP3s]YouTube - &#x202a;Reverend Horton heat - Psychobilly freakout&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTUx1zsQHfo&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Marijuana Reverend Horton Heat&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgIhf4rEPB0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Reverend Horton Heat - Bales Of Cocaine&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Muvz6OnY4O8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;"Eat Steak" -- Reverend Horton Heat&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXzWlPL_TKw]YouTube - &#x202a;RUN-DMC - King Of Rock&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA-zaE6aevs]YouTube - &#x202a;Run D.M.C - Rock Box&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q56ZgE2m9N4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Roger Smith - Cilantro (extended)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1rUe8SK0ak]YouTube - &#x202a;Turn To Stone Joe Walsh&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Turn to Stone

Hey now the well run dry
Pages of the book on fire
Read the writing ...on the wall...

Hoedown, say showdown
Everywhere you look
theyre fighting...Hear the call...

And you know its getting stronger,
It cant last very much longer
Turn to stone

(Break/Short Solo 1)

Well theres a change in the wind
You know the signs don't lie
Such a strange feeling and I dont know why
Its takin... such a long time ...

Backyard people and they work all day
Tired of the speeches
And the way the reasons they keep changin...
Just to make the Words Rhyme...

And you know its getting stronger,
Cant make a mile much longer
Turn to stone

(Solo 2)

And you know its getting stronger,
It cant last very much longer
Turn to stone


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEG0-3xlAkg&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Nazareth Hair of the Dog&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


Heart breaker, soul shaker
I've been told about you
Steamroller, midnight stroller
What they've been saying must be true

Bridge:
Red hot mama
Velvet charmer
Time's come to pay your dues

Chorus:
Now you're messin' with a
A son of a bitch
Now you're messin' with a son of a bitch
Now you're messin' with a
A son of a bitch
Now you're messin' with a son of a bitch

Talkin' jivey, poison ivy
You ain't gonna cling to me
Man taker, born faker
I ain't so blind I can't see


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umeZtszNShk]YouTube - &#x202a;Peace Sells - Megadeth (Lyrics Included)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

What do you mean, I dont believe in god?
I talk to him every day.
What do you mean, I dont support your system?
I go to court when I have to.
What do you mean, I cant get to work on time?
I got nothing better to do
And, what do you mean, I dont pay my bills?
Why do you think Im broke? huh?

Chorus
If theres a new way,
Ill be the first in line.
But, it better work this time.

What do you mean, I hurt your feelings?
I didnt know you had any feelings.
What do you mean, I aint kind?
Im just not your kind.
What do you mean, I couldnt be president, of the united states of america?
Tell me something, its still we the people, right?

Chorus (repeat)

If theres a new way Ill be the first in line, but, it better work this time. can you put a price on peace?
Peace,
Peace sells...,
Peace,
Peace sells...,
Peace sells...,but whos buying?
Peace sells...,but whos buying?
Peace sells...,but whos buying?
Peace sells...,but whos buying?
No, peace sells...


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvHM9e1EVVY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Symphony Of Destruction - Megadeth (Lyrics Included)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


You take a mortal man,
And put him in control
Watch him become a god,
Watch peoples heads aroll
Aroll...

/chorus/
Just like the pied piper
Led rats through the streets
We dance like marionettes,
Swaying to the symphony...
Of destruction

Acting like a robot,
Its metal brain corrodes.
You try to take its pulse,
Before the head explodes.
Explodes...

/chorus/

The earth starts to rumble
World powers fall
Awarring for the heavens,
A peaceful man stands tall
Tall...


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhGK1z36veo]YouTube - &#x202a;Megadeth Hook In Mouth&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


A cockroach in the concrete, courthouse tan and beady eyes.
A slouch with fallen arches, purging truths into great lies.
A little man with a big eraser, changing history
Procedures that he's programmed to, all he hears and sees.
Altering the facts and figures, events and every issue.
Make a person disappear, and no one will ever miss you.
Rewrites every story, every poem that ever was.
Eliminates incompetence, and those who break the laws.
Follow the instructions of the New Ways' Evil Book of Rules.
Replacing rights with wrongs, the files and records in the schools.
You say you've got the answers, well who asked you anyway?
Ever think maybe it was meant to be this way?
Don't try to fool us, we know the worst is yet to come.
I believe my kingdom will come.
     Chorus:
F is for fighting, R is for red,
Ancestors' blood in battles they've shed.
E, we elect them, E, we eject them,
In the land of the free, and the home of the brave.
D, for your dying, O, your overture,
M, they will cover your grave with manure.
This spells out freedom, it means nothing to me,
As long as there's a P.M.R.C.
F is for fighting, R is for red,
Ancestors' blood in battles they've shed.
E, we elect them, E, we eject them,
In the land of the free and the home of the brave.
D, for your dying, O, your overture,
M is for money and you know what that cures.
This spells out freedom, it means nothing to me,
As long as there's a P.M.R.C.
     [repeat chorus]
Put your hand right up my shirt,
Pull the strings that make me work,
Jaws will part, words fall out,
like a fish with hook in mouth.
Rewrites every story, every poem that ever was.
Eliminates incompetence, and those who break the laws.
Follow the instructions of the New Ways' Evil Book of Rules.
Replacing rights with wrongs, the files and records in the schools.
I'm not a fish
I'm a man


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt3oD0AI7j8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Rollins Band - Liar&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

you think you're gonna to live your life alone
in darkness
and seclusion
yeah I know
you've been out there
tried to mix with those animals
and it just left you full of humiliated confusion
so you stagger back home
and wait for nothing
but the solitary refinement of your room spits you back out onto the street
and now you're desperate
and in need of human contact
and then
you meet me
and you whole world changes
because everything I say is everything you've ever wanted to hear
so you drop all your defenses and you drop all your fears
and you trust me completely
I'm perfect
in every way
cause I make you feel so strong and so powerful inside
you feel so lucky
but your ego obscures reality
and you never bother to wonder why
things are going so well
you wanna know why?
cause I'm a liar
yeah I'm a liar
I'll tear your mind out
I'll burn your soul
I'll turn you into me
I'll turn you into me
cause I'm a liar, a liar
a liar, a liar

I'll hide behind a smile
and understanding eyes
and I'll tell you things that you already know
so you can say
I really identify with you, so much
and all the time that you're needing me
is just the time that I'm bleeding you
don't you get it yet?
I'll come to you like an affliction
and I'll leave you like an addiction
you'll never forget me
you wanna know why?
cause I'm a liar
yeah I'm a liar
I'll rip your mind out
I'll burn your soul
I'll turn you into me
I'll turn you into me
cause I'm a liar, a liar
liar, liar, liar, liar

I don't know why I feel the need to lie
and cause you so much pain
maybe it's something inside
maybe it's something I can't explain
cause all I do
is mess you up and lie to you
I'm a liar
oh, I am a liar

if you'll give me one more chance
I swear that I will never lie to you again
because now I see the destructive power of a lie
they're stronger than truth
I can't believe I ever hurt you
I swear
I will never to you lie again, please
just give me one more chance
I will never lie to you again
I swear
that I will never tell a lie
I will never tell a lie
no, no
ha ha ha ha ha hah haa haa haa haaa
sucker
sucker!
oh, sucker
I am a liar
yeah, I am a liar
yeah I like it
I feel good
ohh I am a liar
yeah
I lie
I lie
I lie
oh, I lie
oh I lie
I lie
yeah
ohhh I'm a liar
I lie
yeah
I like it
I feel good
I'll lie again
and again
I'll lie again and again
and I'll keep lying
I promise


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0M6XMjmrEwQ&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Rollins Band - Disconnect (Official Video)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Don`t like to think too much, it makes me think too much,
it keeps my mind on my mind
Don`t wanna see too much, it makes me see to much
sometimes I`d rather be blind

All the things that they`re saying & doing
when they pass me by just fills me up with noise
it overloads me
I wanna disconnected myself
pull my brain stem out and unplug myself
I want nothing right now, I want to pull it out

Chorus:
yeah, I want to pull it out, yeah
I wanna break it all down, hey, I wanna pull it out
yeah, yeah, disconnect myself, disconnect myself
I wanna see it go down, yeah, disconnect myself

A thousand miles an hour going nowhere fast
clinging to the details of your past
talking `bout your damages and your wasting my time
wanna be the king of pain, stand in line
all the numbers and the colours and the facts
backed by the rumours and the figures and the stats
I think I`m gonna download my  mind

Chorus

Too damn bad if at the end of the day the only thoughts
in your brain are all the things that they say, what a waste
Too damn bad if at the end of the line you got no idea
what`s on your own mind, you got no one to blame but yourself
Too much to know, too much to see
it might mean something to you but it`s nothing to me
its just another ad for someone`s version of how they think it should be

I wanna disconnect myself, pull my brains damn out, unplug myself
I want nothing right now, I want to pull it out


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY_5JOEmFK0]YouTube - &#x202a;The Band- The Weight&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter




----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsJlqgoSC_Y&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Warren Zevon - Play it All Night Long lyrics&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Grandpa pissed his pants again
He don't give a damn
Brother Billy has both guns drawn
He ain't been right since Vietnam

"Sweet home Alabama"
Play that dead band's song
Turn those speakers up full blast
Play it all night long

Daddy's doing Sister Sally
Grandma's dying of cancer now
The cattle all have brucellosis
We'll get through somehow

"Sweet home Alabama"
Play that dead band's song
Turn those speakers up full blast
Play it all night long

I'm going down to the Dew Drop Inn
See if I can drink enough
There ain't much to country living
Sweat, piss, jizz and blood

"Sweet home Alabama"
Play that dead band's song
Turn those speakers up full blast
Play it all night long


----------



## AquaAthena

*For someone special....*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og1QRtcWdEY]YouTube - &#x202a;conway twitty - hello darling&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krwywj_gIjk&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=PL699D38945289B630]YouTube - &#x202a;Constant Sorrow&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kemivUKb4f4]YouTube - &#x202a;Weezer - Buddy Holly&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPdHMWVJoS8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bloodhound Gang - Kiss Me Where It Smells Funny&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yilTI7p8Ybw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Jackie DeShannon - Put A Little Love In Your Heart&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB75YR66xEM]YouTube - &#x202a;Ricky Nelson - I will follow You 1963&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrzr4R3LpsQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes (Radio Edit / Single Version)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpoEmlxUPeQ]YouTube - &#x202a;The Pusher&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;THE HOLLIES - He Ain&#39;t Heavy, He&#39;s My Brother&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj10EzNKA2M&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Neil Diamond & Barbara Streisand, You Don&#39;t Bring Me Flowers&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Lynyrd Skynyrd - That Smell 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6q9nBusrq8]YouTube - &#x202a;Lynyrd Skynyrd - That Smell&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Hollies - Carrie Anne 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgA4-bLcoN8]YouTube - &#x202a;The Hollies - Carrie Anne&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

I Am I Said - Neil Diamond

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ht0zsE9GPrs&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;I Am I Said - Neil Diamond&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSd5K0Sv-ug]YouTube - &#x202a;Procol Harum - Shine On Brightly - 07 - In Held 'Twas In I Part 1&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQLWF_ItzYs]YouTube - &#x202a;Neil Diamond - Forever in Blue Jeans (Stereo!)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHjaW9sXl7s]YouTube - &#x202a;Hank Williams Jr. - Family Tradition&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bczBYvOjrLo]YouTube - &#x202a;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZKiS76KI58&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Carolina Chocolate Drops Orton Park 8-28-2010 part 3&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Egra25z7ya8]YouTube - &#x202a;Carolina Chocolate Drops and Luminescent Orchestrii Record "Knockin&#39;" - short version&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjZvIWV5TW4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The 5.6.7.8 s - I&#39;m Blue&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Ropey

MC5 - Kick out the Jams

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBd0OHQNlRY]YouTube - &#x202a;Rage Against The Machine - Kick Out The Jams (live)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Adele has a beautiful voice!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlsBObg-1BQ"]YouTube - &#x202a;Adele - Set Fire to the Rain Lyrics&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-ZUuHXgQ8k]YouTube - &#x202a;Lady GaGa - Alejandro (Official Video)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVmOIWiSxSM]YouTube - &#x202a;Bush - Everything Zen&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Eagles - Get Over It 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gek3maVEoLY&NR=1]YouTube - &#x202a;The Eagels Band - Get Over It&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNNo9jyxnJw]YouTube - &#x202a;The Doors - Light my Fire/Graveyard Poem&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hev2qx1y2IU]YouTube - &#x202a;Mick Jagger - Just Another Night&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiMFvx43vpw]YouTube - &#x202a;Billy Idol - Catch My Fall&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1QfXQakX2w&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Louis Jordan - Saturday Night Fish Fry&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JyN26gy2-I]YouTube - &#x202a;Oh Lord, Won&#39;t You Buy Me A Mercedes Benz: Janis Joplin&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOZiPT1m-4c&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Steve Winwood, "Night Train"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47t6M_BKsy0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Talking Back to the Night ~ Steve Winwood&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Candian Content - Crowbar - Oh, What a Feeling (What a Rush)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yay4YMyL8U0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Crowbar (Canada) - Oh What A Feeling (1971)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxVlN-LzIks]YouTube - &#x202a;TRAFFIC Dear Mr.Fantasy&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
TRAFFIC Dear Mr.Fantasy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYpydtdlWxA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Led Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

I'm building a site, load time is ssllloowwww. Me needs me some up beats!  Enjoy.

YouTube - &#x202a;Foster The People - Pumped Up Kicks&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## St.Blues

_*THIS!*_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FclrtPUquhQ&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Joe Satriani - If I Could Fly&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpFIw_CngUE&feature=related]&#x202a;Traffic - Light Up or Leave Me Alone&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Light Up or Leave Me Alone


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrVDViSlsSM&feature=related]&#x202a;Babe I&#39;m Gonna Leave You-Led Zeppelin&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Babe I'm Gonna Leave You-Led Zeppelin


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cWfFEKAfE&feature=related]&#x202a;Aerosmith: I don&#39;t wanna miss a thing -Armageddon soundtrack&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txlXcJDtDwM]&#x202a;Dream On - Aerosmith&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvnuPCjzyNU]&#x202a;Jay Ferguson - Thunder Island, Sep &#39;78 - Audio Only, HQ Stereo&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt2YIpZWBqA]&#x202a;Chris DeBurgh - Lady In Red&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luuqhAS0x6o]&#x202a;R.E.M - What&#39;s the frequency Kenneth (Not Live) HD/HQ&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ-bhM-xuec&feature=related]&#x202a;Tom Petty - &#39;Refugee&#39;&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8rRVuWKv2c]&#x202a;Buffalo Springfield - Nowadays Clancy Can&#39;t Even Sing&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=st7NKEUs_8E]&#x202a;NEIL YOUNG - Harvest Moon -&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMXa0j8ApNE&feature=related]&#x202a;Peter Frampton - Show Me The Way (Studio Version)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny7vW6dgnUY&feature=related]&#x202a;Free - All Right Now [totp]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzQnPz6TpGc]&#x202a;Ike & Tina Turner - Proud Mary&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH5wbYP5xkQ]&#x202a;FREE - FIRE AND WATER(STUDIO LIVE 1970)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
FREE - FIRE AND WATER(STUDIO LIVE 1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rFYbMhcG8]&#x202a;Peter Frampton Do You Feel Like We Do Midnight Special 1975 FULL&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Peter Frampton Do You Feel Like We Do Midnight Special 1975 FULL


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPOFNyvN2Y0&feature=related]&#x202a;Tina Turner- River Deep Mountain High&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Tina Turner- River Deep Mountain High


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqKHqWaTv9g]&#x202a;Dirty Water - The Standells (Original Album Version)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Dirty Water - The Standells (Original Album Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNiac279O78&feature=related]&#x202a;The Doors-Gloria&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors-Gloria


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkJgvx2jb94]&#x202a;Don Henley ~ Dirty Laundry.mp4&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjddmQVc924]&#x202a;Jack Johnson and G. Love - Rodeo Clowns&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGhEEuE56cY]&#x202a;Certain Kind Of Fool&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YEmC6cTXKY]&#x202a;Bad Company / Shooting Star / Live / High Quality&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWAo7Hleb98]&#x202a;The Doobie Brothers 1996 #6-South City Midnight Lady&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frdOogx4fxo]&#x202a;Doobie Brothers-Long Train Runnin&#39; 1996&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR-qQcNT_fY]&#x202a;Five For Fighting - 100 Years&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

OK I just put this one together, been talking about posting it for 2 years. Finally got it done.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x_X6ETRyOY]&#x202a;Rick Lance Sarge&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

...still love the simplicity of folk....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEbtX36UWEE]&#x202a;Sara Watkins&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTSxAMPXJ80&feature=related]&#x202a;Grand Funk Railroad - Walk Like a Man&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - Walk Like a Man


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9Tb3gxsT04&feature=related]&#x202a;Grand Funk Halo&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Halo


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFKPkKo6238&feature=related]&#x202a;Cool Change - Little River Band (lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Cool Change - Little River Band (lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OddHP8_Em7s]&#x202a;MILES DAVIS: TIME AFTER TIME&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
MILES DAVIS: TIME AFTER TIME


----------



## midcan5

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqLssKusGzM]&#x202a;Josh Ritter - "Girl In The War"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xG5MT3sCKBg]&#x202a;Sisters... Sisters&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0wfu3tOrtQ]&#x202a;Fastball - The Way&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jodylee

im listening to this station 'cause its the dogs dangly bits.



funk soul radio


----------



## midcan5

John Prine song done well. Don't bury ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFMLwA7RO_k]&#x202a;PLEASE DON"T BURY ME (John Prine) (cover)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

"Please don't bury me
Down in that cold cold ground
No, I'd druther have "em" cut me up
And pass me all around
Throw my brain in a hurricane
And the blind can have my eyes
And the deaf can take both of my ears
If they don't mind the size
Give my stomach to Milwaukee
If they run out of beer
Put my socks in a cedar box
Just get "em" out of here
Venus de Milo can have my arms
Look out! I've got your nose
Sell my heart to the junkman
And give my love to Rose."


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmKshpLXnxE&feature=related]&#x202a;Stevie Wonder - Sir Duke&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3hBYTkI-sE&feature=related]&#x202a;Bill Withers - use me&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inXC_lab-34&feature=related]&#x202a;Stevie Wonder- Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I&#39;m Yours&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzgjiPBCsss]&#x202a;Manu Chao - Me gustas tu&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHrRBqMy-0Q]&#x202a;garbage - i&#39;m only happy when it rains&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9Y0x1jLkLg]&#x202a;R.B. Greaves -Take A Letter Maria&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Wow!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqHubzaLZJc]&#x202a;Andreea Banica - Love in Brasil 2010 [HD]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Friday Dance Time

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxx6CHauTw0&feature=fvst]&#x202a;OV7 Vuela Mas Alto Daniel Adame G Stringer Stronger Mix Video Mix Carlos Aguilera&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pI0Kwutugeg]&#x202a;Korn (Featuring Skrillex) - Get Up! Lyric Video&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tja6_h4lT6A]&#x202a;Forty Six & 2 - Tool&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEQnzs8wl6E]&#x202a;Metallica - Fade to Black&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1wLGlMIiyM&feature=related]&#x202a;I&#39;m Sorry by Brenda Lee&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY]&#x202a;Pure Prairie League -Amie (High Quality)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvvP33x4vwU&feature=related]&#x202a;The Poni-Tails - I&#39;ll Be Seeing You (1959)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdhonK8NMm8]&#x202a;Joan Jett and the Blackhearts - Crimson & Clover&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwMN-v9kWEA]&#x202a;The Lettermen "Unchained Melody"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEbEMjKitA4]&#x202a;fat bottomed girls by queen with lyrics&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTgZJyicteE]&#x202a;Matchbox 20 -bright lights (with lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StaVESC0G2o&feature=mh_lolz&list=PL95C1BBD0F0D90517]&#x202a;I&#39;m Real REMIX- Jennifer Lopez feat. Ja Rule&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t25SpC5pQtE&feature=related]&#x202a;U2 - One Tree Hill - With Lyrics!&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54uG7VoLvWQ&feature=view_all&list=PL76859ED5B2B8A19B&index=13]&#x202a;Ween Plays Zep (All Of My Love)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD7s4i_X-p0&playnext=1&list=PL383D9D4A5029959B]&#x202a;Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fa4HUiFJ6c]&#x202a;Can&#39;t you hear me knocking- rolling stones&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygOaNo3M_Hw]&#x202a;THE WHO "QUADROPHENIA Love Reign O&#39;er me"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

hey Westwall that's a nice playlist you got going.  may have to create one for myself. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJdPIcMilUI&feature=view_all&list=PL319BD7C1957BB6B0&index=6]&#x202a;The Lady Don&#39;t Mind - Extended Version&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5qdVJdo2GU]&#x202a;Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon - Part 1/6&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkNDPQ4UfeU]&#x202a;Olivia Newton-John & Cliff Richard - SUDDENLY&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhwwCWkmYoc&feature=related]&#x202a;Wild Horses - Rolling Stones&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Wild Horses - Rolling Stones


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPVUa29kHu8&feature=related]&#x202a;The Rolling Stones - Paint It Black&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
The Rolling Stones - Paint It Black


----------



## St.Blues

It doesn't get mush better...........


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Guns N&#39; Roses - November Rain&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


Blues


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUmZp8pR1uc&ob=av2n]&#x202a;Amy Winehouse - Rehab&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqSKVv6YO8g]&#x202a;The DL - Amy Winehouse &#39;Valerie&#39; Live&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmV6_oc2lwM&feature=related]&#x202a;The DL - Amy Winehouse &#39;You Know I&#39;m No Good&#39; Live!&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

Hi Val, Shame huh... Drugs, ahh!

Blues


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUKmuXXkhxE&ob=av2e]&#x202a;Lauren Alaina - Like My Mother Does (Audio)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


This gal has a hugh future.......and what a cutie..


Blues


----------



## Intense

Valerie said:


> &#x202a;The DL - Amy Winehouse 'You Know I'm No Good' Live!&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0edb9O9wPOY]&#x202a;Wayfaring Stranger - Selah&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Wayfaring Stranger - Selah


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj1uElADZw]&#x202a;Grand funk railroad - Footstompin&#39; Music&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

This Ghost of you........................ 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqQwWvIt81I&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Andy Timmons Ghost Of You&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


OMG andy!

Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCeD_6Y3GQc]&#x202a;Beach Boys - Good Vibrations&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Beach Boys - Good Vibrations


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdov2UIjUpY&feature=related]&#x202a;The Beach Boys - Sloop John B&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
The Beach Boys - Sloop John B


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BADZW9tZ1uc&feature=related]&#x202a;CALIFORNIA GIRLS The Beach Boys MM images&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
CALIFORNIA GIRLS The Beach Boys MM images


----------



## AquaAthena

From the movie ***PLATOON***


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0]&#x202a;Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit-&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIccZsURyLc]&#x202a;Jefferson Airplane - Wooden Ships&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Jefferson Airplane - Wooden Ships


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgoI_nS8z_w]&#x202a;Have you seen the stars tonight&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


Have you seen the stars tonight


----------



## Dude111

Right now im listening to some song from the 60s,i dunno the name but i love it


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHpwzpaFI4g]&#x202a;The Association - Windy (1967 Ravinia Festival - Highland Park IL )&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## froggy

&#x202a;Meat Loaf - I Would Do Anything For Love (Original full Video)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## froggy

&#x202a;Clarence Carter - Strokin&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## froggy

&#x202a;Patches - Clarence Carter&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## froggy

&#x202a;Honey By Bobby Goldsboro&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## froggy

&#x202a;daddy dont you walk so fast&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## froggy

&#x202a;Seasons In The Sun - Terry Jacks 1974&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## froggy

&#x202a;chevy van&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## froggy

&#x202a;Rock &#39;n Roll Heaven&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## froggy

&#x202a;The Night Chicago Died&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## froggy

&#x202a;Fox On The Run -Sweet&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBks7V3SzJo&feature=related]&#x202a;Hot Tuna - Jorma Kaukonen - Jack Casady - I See The Light&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Hot Tuna - Jorma Kaukonen - Jack Casady - I See The Light


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6giiYDlqRQs&feature=related]&#x202a;Hot Tuna - Water Song&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Hot Tuna - Water Song


----------



## Mad Scientist

This song has been stuck in my head the last few days and I don't know why. 

[youtube]bIugOkgtEiU[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

My favorite Zeppelin song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpJia1TrzL8]&#x202a;Led Zeppelin - All my love (Studio Version)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4k1Lkz2OAjY&feature=related]&#x202a;Garbage - Milk&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FnL3pNveM0&ob=av2n]&#x202a;Jack Johnson - Flake (Kokua Festival 2010)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

Jazz......... Excellent Player.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FxZ1yEjtso&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Ampeg GVT - Play Test - Adam Miller&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f06QZCVUHg&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Bryan Adams - Summer of 69&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ma9lzcUe2Zg&ob=av2e]&#x202a;Grace Potter and the Nocturnals - Tiny Light&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqOkwTTYoH0]&#x202a;Traffic - Shouldn&#39;t Have Took More Than You Gave LIVE 1971&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Traffic - Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave LIVE 1971


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXJfz4azOQs&feature=related]&#x202a;Rare Earth - Hey Big Brother - In Concert&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Rare Earth - Hey Big Brother - In Concert


----------



## HenryBHough

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtMYV9R52V8&feature=related]&#x202a;Van and Schenck - Pasta Vazoola/Hungry Women&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRVPLPFoJL0&feature=related]&#x202a;Rare Earth - I Just Want to Celebrate&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Rare Earth - I Just Want to Celebrate


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n92Df1UvfY&feature=related]&#x202a;RARE EARTH IN CONCERT 1971 "BORN TO WANDER"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
RARE EARTH IN CONCERT 1971 "BORN TO WANDER"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wKyXA_nMVQ&feature=related]&#x202a;The Undisputed Truth "Smiling Faces Sometimes" (1971)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
The Undisputed Truth "Smiling Faces Sometimes" (1971)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll3uipTO-4A&feature=related]&#x202a;For the love of money-O&#39; jays Full Version&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
For the love of money-O' jays Full Version


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzTeLePbB08&feature=related]&#x202a;The O&#39;Jays - Back Stabbers&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
The O'Jays - Back Stabbers


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFsWlq-9Nq4&feature=related]&#x202a;Undisputed Truth-You Make Your own Heaven and Hell Right Here on Hearth&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Undisputed Truth-You Make Your own Heaven and Hell Right Here on Hearth


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tOpwgrqshU]&#x202a;Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues (Make Me Wanna Holler)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues (Make Me Wanna Holler)


----------



## Stashman

*Led Zeppelin - Kashmir*

VideosTR - Led Zeppelin - Kashmir


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je8MXiwmNIk&feature=related]&#x202a;The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Rcg8vvFKVY&feature=related]&#x202a;The Rolling Stones - You Can&#39;t Always Get What You Want&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
The Rolling Stones - You Can't Always Get What You Want


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lNP-x94-SE&NR=1&feature=fvwp]&#x202a;Rolling Stones - Rocks Off (1972)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex1nxuM1fU8&NR=1]&#x202a;Loving Cup - The Rolling Stones - Exile on Main Street&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jitto

music is really somthingg...


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyQ7YVXrCk4]&#x202a;THE ROLLING STONES /// 14. Let It Loose - (Exile On Main Street) - (1972)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfUb9o0lDoo&feature=related]&#x202a;Spanky & Our Gang - Like To Get To Know You&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Spanky & Our Gang - Like To Get To Know You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFwfe4Sjvmw&feature=related]&#x202a;SPANKY & OUR GANG - "Give A Damn" (1968)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
SPANKY & OUR GANG - "Give A Damn" (1968)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfhk2WxfV2c&feature=related]&#x202a;The Rascals People-Got to be Free (Original)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
The Rascals People-Got to be Free (Original)


----------



## Stashman

Dr. Hook

The Cover Of The Rolling Stone.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4up6_OphOMY&playnext=1&list=PL8C8A1DF179EE3AB6]&#x202a;Dr Hook & The Medicine Show - Cover Of The Rolling Stone&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuKeSUUK-A4&feature=related]&#x202a;Young Rascals - How Can I Be Sure 1967&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Young Rascals - How Can I Be Sure 1967


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7YmqBaH2jk&feature=related]&#x202a;Dr. Hook, When you&#39;re in love with a beautiful woman&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Dr. Hook, When you're in love with a beautiful woman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRLQpJuDzTE&feature=related]&#x202a;Keith - 98.6 (Original Stereo)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Keith - 98.6 (Original Stereo)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORUUCzrInAs&feature=related]&#x202a;COME ON DOWN TO MY BOAT - Every Mothers Son {Toma&#39;s Timeless Tunes Song # 617}&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
COME ON DOWN TO MY BOAT - Every Mothers Son


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGuPc01Dn7c&feature=related]&#x202a;The McCoys, Hang on Sloopy, unedited, stereo&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
The McCoys, Hang on Sloopy, unedited, stereo


----------



## Intense

Manfred Mann-Doo Wah Diddy Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsG5V-o6uxY]&#x202a;Argent - God Gave Rock And Roll To You&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Argent - God Gave Rock And Roll To You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-6v4H4BtWI&feature=related]&#x202a;Argent - Hold Your Head Up&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Argent - Hold Your Head Up


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMFMf9cN64U&feature=related]&#x202a;Georgia Satellites -Keep your hands to yourself&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Georgia Satellites -Keep your hands to yourself


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcrPF6vD_Y4]&#x202a;Lila Downs - Perhaps Perhaps Perhaps&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXnxTNIWkc&ob=av2e]&#x202a;4 Non Blondes - What&#39;s Up&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2lUuhZj7s0]&#x202a;The Chi-lites/ Oh Girl&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

_*Flying in a Blue dream*_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOsgv_X_cV8&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Joe Satriani - Flying In A Blue Dream (Satriani LIVE!)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmbDzoMNL5A]&#x202a;Lenny Kravitz - Lady&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KcRl1p2waM&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Scorpions - Wind Of Change (Original Version)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


Blues


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jguri1qOCY0&feature=related]&#x202a;Anoushka Shankar & Norah Jones -Easy&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CnhcGpmH9Y&feature=related]&#x202a;Anoushka Shankar plays &#39;Pancham Se Gara&#39;&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgUwD9e8uNM&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Joe Satriani - Cool #9 (Live 2006)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


Blues


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSNRpiS-wlE&feature=related]&#x202a;Liberace 12th Street Rag from the 50&#39;s.wmv&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

Jeff Beck... Who could ask for more?
Magic!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ej3BdMpgZw&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Jeff Beck - Goodbye Pork Pie Hat / Brush With the Blues&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


Blues


----------



## St.Blues

There is more to Beck................. his songs do not have lyrics, Just meaning, a personal interpretation... .. .

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC02wGj5gPw&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;JEFF BECK LIVE Cause We've Ended As Lovers&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Driving away from the mansion... convertible top down, wind blowing her hair and scarf..
The mountain road is cliff side, the view of the Ocean is clear.. as the sun lights up her future,
Her sight darkened buy her lenses a busy mind begins to see the dark side but for just a moment as she shakes off the fear and pain.. She looks toward the sun for strength.
The road is long and winding.. Her destination is far but she is determined.

Blues


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62J-mxla_Ag&feature=related]&#x202a;Moonglow - Tony Bennett & kd Lang live&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

P F Tinmore said:


> &#x202a;Moonglow - Tony Bennett & kd Lang live&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



You suck and so does your choice of music..... Kid, you have no soul!
Get the fuck otta here!~


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnOw177ujd0]&#x202a;Bryan Ferry - Love is the Drug en vivo&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txOo9T1jn5Y]&#x202a;Candi Staton - He Called Me Baby&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7k0a5hYnSI&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Natasha Bedingfield - Unwritten (US Version)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


Cute little shit!

Blues


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20Ov0cDPZy8&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;John Mayer - Free Fallin&#39; (Live at the Nokia Theatre)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


For who ever believes...

Blues


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IofCsPh5HhM]&#x202a;The Mary Bridget Davies Group in Omaha "Commin Home"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X4_B3cmU3w&feature=related]&#x202a;Ellusion with mary bridget davies&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTUgpMhsymM]&#x202a;Ohio City Blues & Brews Fest ~ Kristine Jackson Band&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v-mLjzQEpo]&#x202a;The Asteroids Galaxy Tour - Safety Dance&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZYGJVKrZFY&feature=related]&#x202a;The Asteroids Galaxy Tour - Crazy&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdncFjqKcxg&feature=relmfu]&#x202a;The Asteroids Galaxy Tour - The Golden Age - Live On Fearless Music HD&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZ3nvB7226Q]&#x202a;BIG BROTHER & THE H. CO. @ ROTR 8-22-2008 "Hold Me"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Swg0BLClY&feature=related]&#x202a;BIG BROTHER & THE H. CO. @ ROTR 8-22-2008 "Piece Of My Heart"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNZru4JG_Uo&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Rush - Tom Sawyer&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


Blues


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn_yRlYVnUw&feature=related]&#x202a;Triumph - Lay It On The Line (Video)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLxEF5CMDSg&feature=relmfu]&#x202a;Triumph - Never Say Never (Video)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-AwlBkYBKY&feature=related]&#x202a;Triumph - When The Lights Go Down (Video)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMFMf9cN64U&feature=related]&#x202a;Georgia Satellites -Keep your hands to yourself&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQwqQwD6OOw]&#x202a;Neil Diamond - Holly Holy live 1971&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Diamond - Holly Holy live 1971


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qip0xbjr0aA&feature=related]&#x202a;Neil Diamond - Cracklin&#39; Rosie - Original (High Quality)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Diamond - Cracklin' Rosie - Original (High Quality)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ht0zsE9GPrs&feature=related]&#x202a;I Am I Said - Neil Diamond&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
I Am I Said - Neil Diamond


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNnnWfUpYGg&feature=related]&#x202a;B.J. Thomas - Hooked on a Feeling&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
B.J. Thomas - Hooked on a Feeling


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBBj82YCEzo&feature=relmfu]&#x202a;The Turtles You Showed Me&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
The Turtles You Showed Me


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlsBObg-1BQ]&#x202a;Adele - Set Fire to the Rain Lyrics&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usP-MXFr5Yo]&#x202a;Roxette - Queen of rain HD&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sCkCKfUQzw&feature=channel_video_title]&#x202a;Steve Miller Band - Serenade From The Stars&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMyLbZuzXo0&feature=channel_video_title]&#x202a;Jack Johnson - Cocoon&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw&feature=channel_video_title]&#x202a;Adele - Rolling In The Deep&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfTtG4wGT7g&feature=related]&#x202a;Walking Cane & BadBoys of Blues&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf7H2kJ11Vs&feature=related]&#x202a;Kristine Jackson - Another Day Music Video by todd v&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95lpCDkoA-0]&#x202a;toots and the maytals-reggae got soul&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpaMtnNsqzA]&#x202a;BIG BROTHER & THE H. CO. @ ROTR 8-22-2008 "Me And Bobby McGee"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAD9PYMRpVk&feature=related]&#x202a;MVI 0311 STARS&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=851bVVMQLDc&feature=BFa]&#x202a;right around the corner&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6N3hPY9gLs]&#x202a;Day After Day Badfinger LIVE! 1972&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0J6vURwLSc&feature=related]&#x202a;Midnight Special-Redbone "Come And Get Your Love"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52ai_MFbGDo]&#x202a;Can&#39;t You See (1977) - Marshall Tucker Band&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## girlyG90

SOMEONE LIKE YOU BY ADELE


----------



## MeBelle

Well,  after reading through a few very nasty threads, I must go with this one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORqzaOFUCsg]&#x202a;Neal Mccoy Billy's Got His Beer Goggles On&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle

girlyG90 said:


> SOMEONE LIKE YOU BY ADELE



You mean this one?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qemWRToNYJY]&#x202a;Adele - &#39;&#39;Someone Like You&#39;&#39;&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPLfDBcu_U0]&#x202a;Seals & Crofts - Summer Breeze Live 1973 Midnight Special&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UMUSxBZhjA]&#x202a;timbuk 3 the future&#39;s so bright i gotta wear shades - Bing Videos&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

My first rock record.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMkFjYRWM4M]&#x202a;Angie - The Rolling Stones&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCc7XJRDD74]&#x202a;Gary Wright - Love Is Alive (Midnight Special, 1976)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGjh6duUPXc]&#x202a;edie brickell - what i am&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbv5kDSGe6M&feature=related]&#x202a;BLind MeLon - No Rain&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

R.I.P.


----------



## Meister

1957 Jimmy Page


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0tAOIQiz-8&feature=related]&#x202a;Jimmy Page 1957&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RjqcTsxx-8]&#x202a;The Band, Ophelia&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6QxPkXzEQ4&feature=related]&#x202a;The Band, Stage Fright&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PL7VpZ8EtA&feature=related]&#x202a;BLACK MAGIC WOMAN&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSECkRnpsDE&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Cavatina - Ana Vidovic&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Very Classy woman...her talent is beyond ones imagination.

Blues


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNNbFkb0gBk&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Ana Vidovic: Valses Venezolanos 2 y 3 - Antonio Lauro&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

another.......

Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-EZfNO5nAY]&#x202a;Quicksilver Messenger Service - Spindrifter (1970)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - Spindrifter (1970)


----------



## syrenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3lWwBslWqg&ob=av3e]&#x202a;Sting - Desert Rose&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR-JMmTYHhk&feature=artist]&#x202a;Sting[/ame]
Sting &#9733; Stevie Wonder &#9733; Roxanne


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb4jguPLceQ&feature=related]&#x202a;*Stevie Wonder - Ma Cherie Amour *&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
*Stevie Wonder - Ma Cherie Amour * 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI3tCJ1qbu8&feature=related]&#x202a;Eddie Murphy and stevie wonder. &#39;&#39;My cherie amour&#39;&#39; (saturday night live)...HQ!!!! Rare Video&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Eddie Murphy and stevie wonder. ''My cherie amour'' (saturday night live)...HQ!!!! Rare Video


----------



## Stashman

St.Blues said:


> &#x202a;Ana Vidovic: Valses Venezolanos 2 y 3 - Antonio Lauro&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> another.......
> 
> Blues



Hey Blues great song and video. Her playing style reminds me a lot of Liona Boyd.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_Exf1NDWeY&feature=related]&#x202a;Russ Morgan - Dogface Soldier - 45 RPM&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lh6tzlLMkY&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;OneRepublic - Apologize (AOL Sessions)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBF6IV8W-80&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;David Cook - Come Back to Me&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i8ZCp3-n7w&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;David Cook - Light On&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp4UwPZfRis&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Rihanna - Unfaithful&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Rhianna does it well....... 

Blues.........


----------



## J.E.D

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7cbmHGnzP4]&#x202a;Radiohead - Street Spirit (Fade Out)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imXTZJvx61o]&#x202a;Wire - Smash&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## J.E.D

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw_v83e8L3E]&#x202a;Mickey Newbury - The Future&#39;s Not What It Used To Be&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYQW0NOyZpc&feature=related]&#x202a;Mickey Newbury : Just Dropped In&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## J.E.D

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd-zwe1fWB0]&#x202a;Elliott Smith, "The Biggest Lie" (2003)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj3zEUSQVi4&feature=related]&#x202a;Elliott Smith : All Cleaned Out&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qhPPnroLQ4]&#x202a;Oh Well, Okay&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpkVt9XTdtg]&#x202a;The Cult-Edie (Ciao Baby)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Great rock lead vocals


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chysEoANK7c]&#x202a;What&#39;s Up! / 4 Non Blondes&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3K0PvO2Dr4]&#x202a;Black Sabbath War Pigs Live Paris 1970&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

Stash is on a roll, A Rock and Roll and _I like it!_

Blues


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWhXyNL74yI]&#x202a;Candlebox - Far Behind&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kewuzKHZGKo]&#x202a;Bush - Come down (music video)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_eUnxDE8YY]&#x202a;Cat Stevens - Oh Very Young (live)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jcwsfns7KPQ]&#x202a;The Cranberries - Zombie (Official Video) 720p HD&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QexOuH8GS-Y&ob=av2e]&#x202a;Canned Heat - On The Road Again&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Had to get the old bong out on this one.


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN69GC2amTg]&#x202a;ZZ Top - Jesus Just Left Chicago (From "Double Down Live - 1980")&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

This one for St. Blues


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8M8R835Ck4]&#x202a;Traffic - Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys - Live 72 (Full Song)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT0Sz6iRUpo]&#x202a;Stanley Jordan - Stairway To Heaven Montreux Jazz Festival&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ksaeYTzU64&feature=related]&#x202a;Stanley Jordan plays Mozart&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXbGI0vn9FQ]&#x202a;Thin Lizzy - Cowboy Song&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flYPAWwQqmE&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Electric Light Orchestra "Bluebird"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98P-gu_vMRc&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;ELO - Mr.Blue Sky (Original Promo)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNTzEGMTzaU&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Turn To Stone&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G86mckPrcwI&feature=related]&#x202a;THESE EYES - THE GUESS WHO&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TLmpL2AzLs&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Electric Light Orchestra - Hold on Tight&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSyWrb4-W6g]&#x202a;Tesla - Love Song&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Great guitar work with this one


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VD2BwwGE9uo&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Bad Company - Shooting Star&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## St.Blues

*Remember when...*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Night Moves&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keIvA2wSPZc&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Bob Seger - Like a Rock ( Music Video )&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7ZPMScX9-k]&#x202a;Stevie Ray Vaughan - Life by the drop&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

_*Turn the Page*_ excellent!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Bob Seger- Turn the Page&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w70McARIKuw&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Bob Seger Old Time Rock n Roll&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tLsFsGxLmE]&#x202a;ROBIN TROWER - Bridge Of Sighs (1974 UK TV Appearance) ~ HIGH QUALITY HQ ~&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDeHAM93fuc]&#x202a;The Pretenders - Middle Of The Road&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0t0EW6z8a0]&#x202a;Neil Young - Needle and the Damage Done&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO3ZMdcL8Pc]&#x202a;Little Feat,Bonnie Raitt- Dixie Chicken&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LumpyPostage

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE4HGlmtOcg]&#x202a;fleetwood mac oh well&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgmzzDWUJ94&feature=fvst]&#x202a;The Alan Parsons Project- Days Are Numbers (The Traveller)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
The Alan Parsons Project- Days Are Numbers (The Traveller)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkqAEjZfVv8&feature=related]&#x202a;Alan Parsons Project - Damned If I Do&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Alan Parsons Project - Damned If I Do


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZWBw_gupXE&feature=fvwrel]&#x202a;The Alan Parsons Project- Games People Play&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
The Alan Parsons Project- Games People Play


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfeRJ4JBEHc&feature=related]&#x202a;The Alan Parsons Project- I Wouldn&#39;t Want To Be Like You&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
The Alan Parsons Project- I Wouldn't Want To Be Like You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTFm9gFz3_w&feature=related]&#x202a;Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4xjr9v5ehk]&#x202a;Slip Kid - The Who&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BP5Mb9S4ag]&#x202a;Styx- Blue Collar Man&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGr6mj5E90g]&#x202a;Eagles - One Of These Nights (HQ Sound)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmpJZ8hNZR0]&#x202a;James Gang - "Walk Away" (1971)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWa4if9LywM]&#x202a;bebop deluxe. no trains to heaven&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKvNtAVZyOc]&#x202a;Mott the Hoople - All the Young Dudes&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI&feature=player_embedded]&#x202a;Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7D65IomNYY]&#x202a;Paul McCartney- Band on the Run&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Paul McCartney- Band on the Run


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1c5pgo6zU10&feature=related]&#x202a;Nineteen Hundred and Eighty Five by Paul McCartney and Wings&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Nineteen Hundred and Eighty Five by Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P_HKQGq730&feature=related]&#x202a;"Too Many People" By Paul McCartney&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
"Too Many People" By Paul McCartney


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsWufNDJl4M&feature=related]&#x202a;"Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey" By Paul McCartney&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
"Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey" By Paul McCartney


----------



## saltshaker

The pic at the end is a really nice close for the song.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfB_XHBhpZA]&#x202a;After All These Years -- Foster & Allen Cover&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Not Foster and Allen though​


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVaOlCGnJDY&feature=related]&#x202a;Green Eyed Lady by Sugarloaf, from 1970, Liberty-LP.&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUtnwcv-quE]&#x202a;Fly - Sugar Ray&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6OS_ItMGpc&feature=related]&#x202a;Chuck Berry - No Particular Place to Go.&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Chuck Berry - No Particular Place to Go.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsp4VCbVvn4&feature=related]&#x202a;Roll Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Roll Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8JULmUlGDA&feature=related]&#x202a;Chuck Berry - Johnny B. Goode [HQ]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Chuck Berry - Johnny B. Goode [HQ]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYpydtdlWxA&feature=related]&#x202a;Led Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]




"Ten Years Gone" is a song by English rock band Led Zeppelin from their 1975 album Physical Graffiti. Originally intended to be an instrumental piece, Jimmy Page used some 14 guitar tracks to overdub the harmony section. Robert Plant later added lyrics, which are dedicated to an old girlfriend who, ten years earlier, had made him choose either her or his music. Plant explained in an interview in 1975:

Let me tell you a little story behind the song '"Ten Years Gone" on our new album. I was working my ass off before joining Zeppelin. A lady I really dearly loved said, "Right. It's me or your fans." Not that I had fans, but I said, "I can't stop, I've got to keep going." She's quite content these days, I imagine. She's got a washing machine that works by itself and a little sports- car. We wouldn't have anything to say anymore. I could probably relate to her, but she couldn't relate to me. I'd be smiling too much. Ten years gone, I'm afraid. Anyway, there's a gamble for you.

Then, as it was, then again it will be
And though the course may change sometimes
Rivers always reach the sea
Behind skies of fortune, each has gentle rain
On the wings of maybe, downy birds of prey
Kind of makes me feel sometimes, didnt have to go
But as the eagle leaves the nest, it's got so far to go

Changes fill my time, baby, thats alright with me
In the midst I think of you, and how it used to be

Did you ever really need somebody, and really need em bad
Did you ever really want somebody, the best something you ever had
Do you ever remember me, baby, did it feel so good
Cause it was just the first time, and you knew you would

Dewy eyes now sparkle, senses grown keen
Taste your love along the way, see your feathers preen
Kind of makes me feel sometimes, didnt have to go
We are eagles of a nest, the nest is in our soul

Vixen in my dreams, with great surprise to me
Never thought Id see your face the way it used to be
Oh darlin, oh darlin

Im never gonna leave you. I never gonna leave
Holdin on, ten years gone
Ten years gone, holdin on, ten years gone...


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na_7O9J0tHY]&#x202a;Led Zeppelin - The Rain Song&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly4XGEU6OHI&feature=related]&#x202a;Led Zeppelin - Since I&#39;ve Been Loving You&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npoYQMPCOvU&feature=related]&#x202a;Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker Studio Version (Not 0:00)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker Studio Version


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egZzubBO6iY]&#x202a;Blues Traveller - Hook (Acoustic)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iuhQ2QWjKA&feature=related]&#x202a;Overkil Colin Hay(Full, acoustic version)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXV_QjenbDw]&#x202a;Janis Joplin - Me & Bobby McGee&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-GFqhCq2HA&feature=related]&#x202a;Janis Joplin - Mercedes Benz&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WQ9MJzeIxw]&#x202a;Bill Miller - Geronimo&#39;s Cadillac&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Bill Miller - Geronimo's Cadillac


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKOngTfTMs0&feature=related]&#x202a;No Quarter&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gDhR1R3S0s&feature=related]&#x202a;Allman Brothers / Stormy Monday&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers / Stormy Monday


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPgbMAdAsbI]&#x202a;Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj_kK1j3CV0]&#x202a;Grateful Dead - Scarlet Begonias&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - Scarlet Begonias


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lCMUkqpI7o&feature=related]&#x202a;Grateful Dead - Shakedown Street (Studio Version)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - Shakedown Street (Studio Version)


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AZLUohDCGo&ob=av3e]&#x202a;Jason Aldean - She&#39;s Country&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagleseven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5irTX82olg]&#x202a;Shakira - Rabiosa (English Version) ft. Pitbull&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLnVOyhqSi8]&#x202a;THE BEATLES - OH! DARLING&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsuSCwTdxOo]&#x202a;Across The Universe Movie Viral Video Beatles Hubble Images&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUO7N-zSMYc]&#x202a;The Long & Winding Road - Beatles&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0AcHR_0PzU]&#x202a;Beatles- Fool on the Hill (Beatles greatest hits album 67-70)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Beatles- Fool on the Hill (Beatles greatest hits album 67-70)


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lML2N4xB9GU&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Creep by The Pretenders&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Pretenders, Radio Head cover, cool

Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG8Ect3Xn7w]&#x202a;Van Morrison Brown Eyed Girl lyrics&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Van Morrison Brown Eyed Girl lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iol0B-clFFM&feature=related]&#x202a;The Foundations - Build Me Up Buttercup&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
The Foundations - Build Me Up Buttercup


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rik7xV7Tj4&feature=related]&#x202a;Tainted love- Soft cell (lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Tainted love- Soft cell (lyrics)


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVNubbPiZAU]&#x202a;C&C Tiberian dawn music: Act on Instinct (Stereo with lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYXOebzJgVw]&#x202a;Command & Conquer OST, T03: Industrial 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVk_e31dnlE]&#x202a;Ben Folds Five - Song For The Dumped&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

More, from the baddest-assed video game soundtrack of all time...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFNDJYU-qUs]&#x202a;Command & Conquer OST, T16: Just Do it Up&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVu53CSbCtw]&#x202a;C&C Tiberian Dawn music (Full Stop)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZPalWy6c7Y]&#x202a;Command and conquer " In Trouble"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNnAvTTaJjM]&#x202a;Talking Heads "Burning Down the House"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Talking Heads "Burning Down the House"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXYB-1KTeh4&feature=related]&#x202a;Talking Heads - Take Me To The River&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Talking Heads - Take Me To The River


----------



## derk

I like this one best- theres allot of good versions of this song. (Thanks St.Blues)
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOmw8qhuJ7g]&#x202a;Creep - Radiohead&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl238Ja7ScQ&feature=fvsr]&#x202a;Out In The Country&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Out In The Country


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9aNIhxIz10&feature=related]&#x202a;Badfinger - I Can&#39;t Live (If Living Is Without You)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Badfinger - I Can't Live (If Living Is Without You)


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD76DLDE9GU]&#x202a;JOHN FOGERTY { SUSIE Q } LIVE COVER&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIjUY3pjN8E&feature=related]&#x202a;Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou


----------



## LumpyPostage

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whgxKffQJ-Q&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whgxKffQJ-Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E9CmTTInWo&feature=related]&#x202a;Graveyard Train by Creedence Clearwater Revival&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Graveyard Train by Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HXGTgNGUPw&NR=1&feature=fvwp]&#x202a;Santana - Soul Sacrifice - Woodstock 1969&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBdeCxJmcAo]&#x202a;Country Joe McDonald - "Feel Like I&#39;m Fixing To Die"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fJvok8NqGg&feature=related]&#x202a;The Band - The Weight Live WOODSTOCK 1969&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tricknee

*He Ain't Heavy - The Hollies*

 Just noticed i can't post a youtube link until after 15 posts


----------



## Intense

tricknee said:


> *He Ain't Heavy - The Hollies*
> 
> Just noticed i can't post a youtube link until after 15 posts




THE HOLLIES - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc]&#x202a;THE HOLLIES - He Ain&#39;t Heavy, He&#39;s My Brother&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ&feature=related]&#x202a;Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ&feature=related]&#x202a;Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies


----------



## signelect

Not question  Blessing by Laura Story


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z66wVo7uNw]&#x202a;Curtis Mayfield - Move On Up&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Curtis Mayfield - Move On Up


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9nwcpGZE6A&feature=related]&#x202a;Curtis Mayfield ~ Freddies Dead&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Curtis Mayfield ~ Freddies Dead


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTL9myUqLMs&feature=related]&#x202a;The Impressions People Get Ready&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
The Impressions People Get Ready


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzPQe8JYJns]Jr Walker & The All Stars - What Does It Take (1969) - YouTube[/ame]
Jr Walker & The All Stars - What Does It Take (1969)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUyTKl815MU&feature=related]The 5th Dimension - Stoned Soul Picnic - YouTube[/ame]
The 5th Dimension - Stoned Soul Picnic


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxVLHaHUI4E&feature=related]GRAZING IN THE GRASS/FRIENDS OF DISTINCTION - YouTube[/ame]
GRAZING IN THE GRASS/FRIENDS OF DISTINCTION


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsHuV3Aj1os]Summer Breeze Seals and Croft - YouTube[/ame]
Summer Breeze Seals and Croft


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC-oP84mRME&feature=related]Seals and Crofts Diamond Girl - YouTube[/ame]
Seals and Crofts Diamond Girl


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Red3R17FlUQ&feature=related]Hall & Oates-Sara Smile - YouTube[/ame]
Hall & Oates-Sara Smile


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3So2azJ_Xz8&feature=player_detailpage]No Such Thing - John Mayer - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygOaNo3M_Hw]THE WHO "QUADROPHENIA Love Reign O&#39;er me" - YouTube[/ame]
THE WHO "QUADROPHENIA Love Reign O'er me"


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to WPDH,an excellent staton 

101.5 WPDH - The Home of Rock & Roll - Homepage


----------



## Intense

THE YOUNGBLOODS - Darkness Darkness


----------



## Intense

Sunlight - YoungBloods

Dan Fogelberg/TimWeisberg - Sun~Light


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d0lLL0RNHo&feature=related]DAN FOGELBERG "SKETCHES/FALSE FACES" FOR SANDY - YouTube[/ame]
DAN FOGELBERG "SKETCHES/FALSE FACES"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jai6AykXW9k&feature=related]Neil Young CS&N - Cowgirl In The Sand - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Young CS&N - Cowgirl In The Sand


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibYqeVhrWqM]Neil Young Running Dry (Requiem For The Rockets) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

That *HAWT* toe-tapper from the Subaru commercial: **W00*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrBLqp-s__o]The Pogues - If I Should Fall from Grace with God - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvXh26UR0KQ]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Call Me The Breeze (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTPqPZzH-LA]Talking Heads - "This Must Be The Place" (Naive Melody) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4IiccUjGps&feature=related]Alicia Keys - Empire State Of Mind Solo - YouTube[/ame]
Alicia Keys - Empire State Of Mind Solo


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwQZQygg3Lk]Black Eyed Peas - The Time (Dirty Bit) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrFChQUQihE]the thrill is gone - B.B. KING - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eldQtKGKrKY]GoodBye Earl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O1v_7T6p8U]Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsLfa9RsV9Y]You Enjoy Myself (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjT1penXEWA&feature=related]Kristine Jackson sings Candy Store live performance Crooked River Groove - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQzxVa_2JBs&feature=related]Tracy Marie - Breakfast in Bed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HydC2RmY8A8]Tracy Marie -- Say Goodbye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## William Joyce

LOVE the Pogues.

Right now, Mumford and Sons.  "Winter Winds".


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjSpO2B6G4s&feature=related]Buffalo Springfield - Stop Children What&#39;s That Sound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXeYzCE3h94&feature=related]Robin Meade - Dirty Laundry (Don Henley Remake "Country") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28ZG1UOUlLQ&feature=related]Peter Criss-Dirty Livin&#39; (Different Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## turtledude

some classic stuff from one of the greatest bassists/vocalists in rock history

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRC0rdFokKM]Cream, White Room ,Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMs3PCDM8Eg&feature=related]Neil Young - Hey Hey My My - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOl01vKXv6I&feature=related]Neil Young-Only Love Can Break Your Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Dang I wish I could see all the videos you post.

I've got on Helix again. White Lace and Black Leather.


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT-SFgkVlno&feature=player_detailpage]Steve Winwood, Eric Clapton - Can&#39;t Find My Way Home - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bz6k2aWwVYU]Jane&#39;s Addiction - Stop! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp1ekcwPNfQ]David Gilmour - There&#39;s No Way Out of Here - YouTube[/ame]
David Gilmour - There's No Way Out of Here


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piW9MHpfCu4]The Eagles - Hotel California (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
The Eagles - Hotel California (with lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB7h5aWPPd0]Head East Live &#39;79 Never Been Any Reason - YouTube[/ame]
Head East Live '79 Never Been Any Reason


----------



## Intense

The Marshall Tucker Band - The Thrill Is Gone 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LGgNBSpdQE&feature=related]The Marshall Tucker Band - The Thrill Is Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

an old favorite in any version

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVLrBtPJqUI]Lulu & Ronan Keating - Weve Got Tonight 2002 (TOTP) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBsdHoTdOmc&feature=related]Moody Blues - Question - YouTube[/ame]
Moody Blues - Question


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7UZ5oVYmb8&feature=related]Moody Blues ~ You and Me - YouTube[/ame]
Moody Blues ~ You and Me


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFFlCXS6RKs&feature=related]Moody Blues Lost in a Lost World - YouTube[/ame]
Moody Blues Lost in a Lost World


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3iF2FI_tYE&feature=related]Moody Blues-Evening Time to Get Away - YouTube[/ame]
Moody Blues-Evening Time to Get Away


----------



## midcan5

Pictures are well ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4mC4z0oXFE]Ace Of Base - Ordinary Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8jGFu7ys64&feature=related]Judy Collins - Both Sides Now - YouTube[/ame]
Judy Collins - Both Sides Now


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta0a3DFUU0Y&feature=related]Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind - YouTube[/ame]
Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP_MDIYhPH0&feature=related]Gordon Lightfoot - Early Morning Rain (Live in Chicago - 1979) - YouTube[/ame]
Gordon Lightfoot - Early Morning Rain (Live in Chicago - 1979)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MG-0BWLybIQ]Paul Simon - 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - YouTube[/ame]
Paul Simon - 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5_QV97eYqM&feature=related]Simon & Garfunkel - Cecilia - YouTube[/ame]
Simon & Garfunkel - Cecilia


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46Cfrl7hMoQ&feature=related]Paul Simon - Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Paul Simon - Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard + lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLsDxvAErTU&feature=related]Paul Simon - Kodachrome + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Paul Simon - Kodachrome + lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_H-LY4Jb2M&feature=related]Paul Simon - Slip Slidin&#39; Away + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Paul Simon - Slip Slidin' Away + lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57RIlznOpDM&feature=related]Paul Simon - Late in the Evening + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Paul Simon - Late in the Evening + lyrics


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tel7yXwtXI8]Black Berry Smoke - Good One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbzEgfCwzJU]Selena - Bidi Bidi Bom Bom Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRyrlJmEhW4]Josh Groban Concert - Violin Solo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2821Jvnaeg8&feature=fvsr]Tommy James & The Shondells - Crystal Blue Persuasion Roulette (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMc8naeeSS8]Dancin' In the Moonlight - YouTube[/ame]
Dancin' In the Moonlight


----------



## Intense

Van Morrison - Moondance


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgozdtsh_g&feature=related]The Young Rascals - Groovin&#39; 1967 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxpcZrQQM-4]Time Has Come Today(long version) Vote for "The Chambers Brothers" L.A Times Best Band. below - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmoOx0omJHg]Johnny Rivers - Do you wanna dance - YouTube[/ame]
Johnny Rivers - Do you wanna dance


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSCibaH9AvU&feature=related]Help Me Rhonda-The Beach Boys - YouTube[/ame]
Help Me Rhonda-The Beach Boys


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnPGt_Cf1z4]Elvis Presley Little Sister - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen

She's Got Michelle Bachman Eyes.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWrCRPldVZk]Jay And The Americans.....Only In America - YouTube[/ame]
Jay And The Americans.....Only In America


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNCWhdYmPoE]Capitols - Cool Jerk (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
Capitols - Cool Jerk (Original)


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGeFf_rIAVQ&feature=related][Original Video] Los Bravos Black Is Black 1967 - Canal Nostalgia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjRnw9pjvCQ&feature=related]Going Out Of My Head - YouTube[/ame]
Going Out Of My Head


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdDnqSFYXFs&feature=fvwrel]Smokey Robinson & The Miracles - You Really Got A Hold On Me - YouTube[/ame]
Smokey Robinson & The Miracles - You Really Got A Hold On Me


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBOtPvrluhU&feature=related]Elvis Presley Love me tender Best Version Ever Amazing Performance - YouTube[/ame]
Elvis Presley Love me tender


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5gTBEci9wM]Elvis - Thats Alright Mama (&#39;68) - YouTube[/ame]
Elvis - Thats Alright Mama ('68)


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUZv77qqW94&feature=related]The Zombies - She&#39;s Not There - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrojFR7jM9E]Elvis Presley Are You Lonesome Tonight - YouTube[/ame]
Elvis Presley Are You Lonesome Tonight


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCf23ZTFaDM&feature=related]Elton John - Rocket Man Studio Version with Lyrcs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNF-Ff6T5hs]Don&#39;t Go Breakin&#39; My Heart- Elton John and Kiki Dee w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvnuPCjzyNU]Jay Ferguson - Thunder Island, Sep &#39;78 - Audio Only, HQ Stereo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPP8w0wMRgQ]Ray Charles - What&#39;d I say - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAOwVMs7fJI]Cry - James Blunt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZshCZndWmco&feature=related]the beatles- girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLD5SVctBrw&feature=related]The Beatles- You&#39;re Gonna Lose That Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0&feature=related]Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft #1 Hit(1972) - YouTube[/ame]
Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft #1 Hit(1972)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiDOkRJ1w20]"Vahevala" Loggins and Messina - YouTube[/ame]
"Vahevala" Loggins and Messina


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74_SSQNNY0Y&feature=related]Chicago - Colour My World - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - Colour My World


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7kPXthwiWA&feature=related]Chicago - Wishing You Were Here - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - Wishing You Were Here


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDTJi1mCFnE&feature=related]Chicago - Questions 67 & 68 - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - Questions 67 & 68


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IRpwjTnZ7s&feature=related]Chicago - No Tell Lover - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - No Tell Lover


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA6QmcTcuzY]Dirty Work - Rolling Stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zJ-d0bb_Wo&feature=related]The Rolling Stones Hang Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TuYrDBp7Bc&feature=related]Sticky Fingers: Brown Sugar - YouTube[/ame]
Sticky Fingers: Brown Sugar


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPVUa29kHu8&feature=related]The Rolling Stones - Paint It Black - YouTube[/ame]
The Rolling Stones - Paint It Black


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJDnJ0vXUgw&feature=related]Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter - YouTube[/ame]
Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIprkGupeKw&feature=related]Jimi Hendrix- Band Of Gypsies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad2EPO_y0ps]Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing - YouTube[/ame]
Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aVHLL5egRY&ob=av2e]Hootie And The Blowfish - Let Her Cry (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Lighthouse - One Fine Morning

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Wmcxh0diPc&feature=related]Lighthouse - One Fine Morning (In Sync) - Live '82 Toronto - YouTube[/ame]

^^ Canada's answer to Chicago.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf_n2E5Ms4g&feature=related]Sugarland - Stay (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Sugarland - Stay (lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mte9nMEF_WQ&feature=related]Sugarland & Little Big Town Life In a Northern Town - YouTube[/ame]
Sugarland & Little Big Town Life In a Northern Town


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyEWCNCKxyk&feature=related]Cherry Hill Park by Billy Joe Royal lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Cherry Hill Park by Billy Joe Royal lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7QYj0OxGv4&feature=related]Pacific Gas & Electric - Are You Ready - YouTube[/ame]
Pacific Gas & Electric - Are You Ready


----------



## Wicked Jester

Here's an excellent band that's finally getting serious play thanks to Direct TV and its Audience Network.
Refreshment in a desert of hip hop crap nowadays.
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-z3MRf3R3A[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfq7B7Aallo&feature=related]The Chamber Brothers Time Has Come Today - YouTube[/ame]
The Chamber Brothers Time Has Come Today


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5znh58WITU8&feature=related]"Games People Play" - Joe South - 1969 - YouTube[/ame]
"Games People Play" - Joe South - 1969


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIlt-a4Gnww]UP IN SMOKE VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## clevergirl

Never Grow Up-Taylor Swift 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=da0JBKlyu8Q]Never Grow Up-Taylor Swift - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkLI121OBms]The Who - Behind Blue Eyes 1975 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1plvBR02wDs]Dolly Parton -- Jolene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgcYfKw0_TI]David Essex - Rock On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZlgDQbvo9I&feature=related]Dolly Parton - Coat of Many Colors - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbkCVXQSAIo]dolly parton I will always love you original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXdvkVu0XB0]DREAMS TO REMEMBER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2eE9H7Nzww]Trapped - Bruce Springsteen - Paris 85 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMcHbh6HBDk&feature=related]Ritchie Valens-Donna - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj9KDLWC7E4]Elvis Presley Girl of My Best Friend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JjQGt7WjK0]One - Apocalyptica - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlkarj6uJdE]INXS - DEVIL INSIDE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muF73GiqXoE]Rolling Stones Time Is On My Side -HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOf0FsA0Fio&feature=related]The Rolling Stones - Miss You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvJLeoHPXyk&feature=related]The Rolling Stones - Lady Jane -HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQYaVb4px7U]Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond - full version first part - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khIjh-zIm_c]The Great Gig In The Sky - Pink Floyd HD (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VhUh0N464c]Benifit Jam at Danny&#39;s Big Easy, 7/16/11. "Trouble Blues" Dave Hays - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvBJLZPB7M8]ZZ Top with Carmen Electra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Emerson, Lake and Palmer's First Performance 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvni9YK9Ees&feature=related]Emerson, Lake and Palmer&#39;s first performance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LumpyPostage

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGrH0aC_kVI](Beatles) While My Guitar Gently Weeps - Sungha Jung (2006.9.17) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YaZVHMNi5I&feature=related]Diana Chittester...the "Animals" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpWuC4X9eoE&feature=related]The Mary Bridget Davies Group2 Finals - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0yu0FSUOIs&feature=related]Kristine Jackson - Take A Load Off Annie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46bBWBG9r2o]Don Henley - Dirty Laundry (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cuyo

Not that big of a fan of remakes, particularly ones that are potentially blasphemous, but this one's been stuck in my head for a few days since I heard a clip of it on a movie a few days ago!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG4v7jVDdwg]My Love - Sean Kingston - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iYpboTjtoQ]Dr. Hook-Baby Makes Her Blue Jeans Talk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Beatles - Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown) Demo - With Sitar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woAXMuoqrII&feature=related]Norwegian Wood Demo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pVM00eoohI]The four tops - Bernadette - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAfPZp5Rhjo]Soundgarden - Burden In My Hand - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPgAM31N5Co]Pink Floyd-Careful with That Axe, Eugene(Ummagumma) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDWQ8w829tY]Blood, Sweat & Tears live 1970 Japan And When I Die - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Waylon Jennings - McArthur Park

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6WVoEWqTKw&feature=related]Waylon Jennings MacArthur Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aZhLmXzAz8]Jill Scott "Whatever" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

This song is just so beautiful.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RPVp2HPMdo]Ingrid Michaelson "Turn to Stone" (LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0q56ckoD8E]Taylor Swift - You Belong With Me @ BBC Radio 2 London - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

SFC Ollie said:


> Blood, Sweat & Tears live 1970 Japan And When I Die - YouTube



David Clayton Thomas and the Shays - Boom Boom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIcbWm_2lcI&feature=related]David Clayton-Thomas and The Shays - Boom Boom - 1964.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

With that crazy walk and that crazy talk....  

Left me here to die all broke, in the middle of .....  Tobacco Road...


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofICNgc8lqU]Pepsi Commercial - We Will Rock You (Britney Spears, Pink, Beyonce) - HQ Full Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrRVW-p8SJ8]Fleetwood Mac "the Dance" TUSK - YouTube[/ame]

Goosebumps!


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_5kv8QeBBc]AC/DC- Highway To Hell Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLaLsNkaEq8]Matchbox Twenty - Bright Lights (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DehtqLVmdcA]kt tunstall - black horse and the cherry tree - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOCT5RDnJIY&feature=related]Lone Justice Ways to be wicked - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RqHBfUTIKY&feature=related]Missing Persons - Destination Unknown [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_0CXLV9uiE]INXS - Disappear - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcafX3ryxYo]Simple Minds - Alive And Kicking - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diT3FvDHMyo]Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence (Remastered Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbG6M28UkFg]Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers: Greatest Hits "Breakdown" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJSOJHBZQG4&playnext=1&list=PLBDF0D48709EE2683]Kelly Clarkson-Breakaway(CD Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-IsiAfjhck]Tori Amos - Winter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myo9wXrNUP4]John Mellencamp - Paper In Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OorZcOzNcgE&ob=av3n]Child In Time - Deep Purple - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vST6hVRj2A&feature=fvst]"The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" - Gordon Lightfoot (HD w/ Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
"The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" - Gordon Lightfoot (HD w/ Lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2bL4DGq7Ds&feature=related]GORDON LIGHTFOOT ~ The Pride Of Man ~ - YouTube[/ame]
GORDON LIGHTFOOT ~ The Pride Of Man ~ 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDkVaAieF8o&feature=fvwrel]Pride Of Man - Quicksilver Messenger Service - YouTube[/ame]
Pride Of Man - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJTiXoMCppw&feature=related]Hallelujah - Leonard Cohen - YouTube[/ame]
Hallelujah - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLq7Aqd_H7g&feature=related]Leonard Cohen: The Stranger Song - YouTube[/ame]
Leonard Cohen: The Stranger Song


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsWufNDJl4M]"Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey" By Paul McCartney - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ThWaMnlSZM]Dexy&#39;s Midnight Runners LIVE Come on Eileen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sitarro

I wish this was available on DVD.......... Toto in their prime with the ideal band and backup.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GspOC33xTxw]Toto - English Eyes (Live in Paris 1990) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sitarro

Live music at it's finest....... no bullshit, just great musicianship!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEnRAeHtogk&feature=related]Toto - Georgy Porgy (Live in Paris 1990) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVPJvk4t6SQ]Billy Joe Royal - Down in the Boondocks (1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkmvwCpcZlM]They Call the Wind Mariah proper version - YouTube[/ame]
They Call the Wind Mariah proper version 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1eQo_ygSCw&feature=related]They Call The Wind Maria by The Kingston Trio - YouTube[/ame]
They Call The Wind Maria by The Kingston Trio


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlqwpq7xycU]The Association - Windy (1967) - YouTube[/ame]
The Association - Windy (1967)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t30cX6OGO0U]BJ THOMAS Raindrops Keep Falling on my Head - YouTube[/ame]
BJ THOMAS Raindrops Keep Falling on my Head


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGqgW07lnuU&feature=related]B.J. THOMAS- " I JUST CAN&#39;T HELP BELIEVING " - YouTube[/ame]
B.J. THOMAS- " I JUST CAN'T HELP BELIEVING "


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLf6rhKTRjU&feature=related]Eric Clapton- Let It Rain - YouTube[/ame]
Eric Clapton- Let It Rain


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li-Ftns0vEc]Walkin&#39; In The Wind - YouTube[/ame]
Walkin' In The Wind


----------



## Intense

Traffic: Freedom Rider 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms&feature=related]Traffic: Freedom Rider - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UprOks1qCYo&feature=fvst]Pink Floyd Time, Breathe Reprise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_wJEGmfQE]That&#39;ll be the day - buddy holly - YouTube[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Gallagher

Ella...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkgU5qbyjd4]Ella Fitzgerald - The Lady is a Tramp - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYxFGFgwlZM]The Who at Live Aid - Love Reign O&#39;er Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifff5NbKQZI]Eric Clapton - Let It Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbYWkegobTU]Burt Bacharach - Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

Rhymes with Irene...  




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW_aWY5PubI]Dexy&#39;s Midnight Runners - Come On Eileen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1Sc77hTkx0&feature=related]Willie Nelson - Goodnight Irene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzUcdyO7_ug]Jerry Garcia/ John Kahn-Goodnight Irene (11-14-86) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8reNgcIVFU&feature=related]Dueling Banjos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRu93TEcSl8]The Ides Of March - Vehicle (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehu3wy4WkHs]Michael Franti & Spearhead - Say Hey (I Love You) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICL-4Onk0PA]Michael Franti - Bomb the World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0BxMZB6Jcc&feature=related]Badfinger - No Matter What (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKqenACEPa8&feature=related]HARRY NILSSON WITHOUT YOU ORIGINAL VERSION - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB8EZ5Xa_QI&feature=related]LOBO- " I&#39;D LOVE YOU TO WANT ME" (WITH LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNa8jiApWo0&feature=channel_video_title]The Sad Cafe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAXHQygPPKk&feature=relmfu]Eagles-Wasted Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NQRl24stKk&feature=fvst]Andrew Sisters - Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmmWJBwxvz0&feature=related]Eagles - One Of These Nights - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-dyGA2VdCI]Michael Buble` - Home **with Lyrics** (VERY BEAUTIFUL) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ScjucUV8v0&feature=fvwp&NR=1]Christina Aguilera - Candyman (Edit) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlmWA13c5Yw]svafnir - the morning forest - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlsBObg-1BQ]Adele - Set Fire to the Rain Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHHkWzWVDbc&feature=fvwrel]BLACKMORE&#39;S NIGHT "HIGHLAND" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLKFcJI6hWA&feature=channel_video_title]Smoke Rings in the Dark By Gary Allan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfBDgmmxXuk]Alison Krauss & Sting - You Will Be My Ain True Love 2004 Video stereo widescreen upconverted - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txlXcJDtDwM]Dream On - Aerosmith - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxDcWvZCSRg&feature=channel_video_title]I Don&#39;t Care - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4VCpTZye10]Three Days Grace - Break - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8BuAVVNh6w]Love Reign O&#39;er Me - Pearl Jam (Unofficial) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COTR5NiHkCc]Alan Parsons Project Eye In The Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Moody Blues - Lovely To See You from The Lost Performance - Live At Taverne De L'olympia, Paris 1970.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAMOlEsU578]Moody Blues - Lovely To See You (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU&feature=related]Looking glass - Brandi you&#39;re a fine girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

PixieStix said:


> Looking glass - Brandi you're a fine girl - YouTube



For some reason Brandi made me think of this song. Can't say why. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kZgnmmzcC4]Henry Gross "Shannon" LIVE on U.S. TV 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGo-_u7dfBQ&feature=related]the moody blues i&#39;am just a singer in a rock and roll band.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
the moody blues i'am just a singer in a rock and roll band.wmv


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsG2mLl6hNg&feature=related]THE OTHER SIDE OF LIFE - MOODY BLUES 1986.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
THE OTHER SIDE OF LIFE - MOODY BLUES 1986.wmv


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75XWbsSx-E&feature=related]The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes - YouTube[/ame]
The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp1ekcwPNfQ]David Gilmour - There&#39;s No Way Out of Here - YouTube[/ame]
David Gilmour - There's No Way Out of Here


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmCgi3v4bgY&feature=related]David Gilmour - No Way - YouTube[/ame]
David Gilmour - No Way


----------



## Avatar9

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR-5C4K6Amg]Whyte Lyte - The Game - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## BDBoop

All-American Idol: Air Force Singer Covers Adele Hit | HyperVocal



> The Air Force is traditionally known for having some of the most talented military personnel in the country, perfectly suited for flying high-speed planes and carrying out difficult missions.
> 
> Well, it looks like one Air Force member can go above and beyond the call of duty with her high-flying voice in a cover of Adeles Rolling in the Deep. Check out the video below to see the smörgåsbord of talent that our military is employing for our safety:


----------



## Intense

Led Zeppelin - Rock and Roll 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phxubmdqsMM&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Rock and Roll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfxOapBZ3bg&feature=related]ROCKER - AC/DC - LIVE 1977 - AMAZING PERFORMANCE ANGUS YOUNG - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

Ropey said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking glass - Brandi you're a fine girl - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason Brandi made me think of this song. Can't say why.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kZgnmmzcC4]Henry Gross "Shannon" LIVE on U.S. TV 1976 - [/ame]
Click to expand...


I think Carl Wilsons dog?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Gross


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ul-cZyuYq4&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ksmsv4myOmg]Fleetwood Mac ~ Silver Springs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3YMyW0SqmU]The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr. Bojangles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oWIF2n4ZLs&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac - Gypsy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BmEGm-mraE&feature=related]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Bad Moon Rising - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAnsUxF_2UE]Electric Light Orchestra - Strange Magic (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKTTlVGIeFk]Fleetwood Mac ~ Gypsy (Extended version) - YouTube[/ame]
Fleetwood Mac ~ Gypsy (Extended version)


----------



## AquaAthena

Johnny Depp and Shane MacGowan and Friends:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RyyPXlpEOY&feature=related]"I Put A Spell On You" (johnny Depp) Shane MacGowan Haití - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

Alabama - Love in the First Degree.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BICtLlWCBb4]LOVE IN THE FIRST DEGREE ALABAMA - YouTube[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Dolly Parton - Me and Little Andy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuZBLunJUtc]Me and little Andy - YouTube[/ame]

Immie


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvHKjDKY_O8]The Romantics - What I Like About You (original version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

This songs good for about +20 mph on the freeway

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQjqqy2hhDA]Golden Earring Radar Love 1974 Midnight Special - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

So's this one!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T81xsEyfl3c]The Black Crowes - Remedy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A69BertdSt4]Uncle Kracker - Drift Away (video) album version audio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_Yayz5o-l0]Pink Floyd - "Us And Them" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoFKYsRj7Gk]Eric Clapton - Motherless Child - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEP_dPN3Haw&feature=related]Gregg Allman- I&#39;m No Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEOV5vWfSgI&feature=related]Marshall Tucker Band Can&#39;t You See - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sV_toedW2L0&feature=related]Lynyrd Skynyrd-That Smell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpePWo56zm4]THIS MAGIC MOMENT-JAY AND THE AMERICANS - YouTube[/ame]
THIS MAGIC MOMENT-JAY AND THE AMERICANS


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wK0MZ0KHH8&feature=related]Jay & The Americans - Walkin&#39; In The Rain [Very Good(+) quality - upgrade] - YouTube[/ame]
Jay & The Americans - Walkin' In The Rain [Very Good(+) quality - upgrade]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35EJSZ6BypM&feature=related]JAY and THE AMERICANS - "THE SUN AIN&#39;T GONNA SHINE ANYMORE" - YouTube[/ame]
JAY and THE AMERICANS - "THE SUN AIN'T GONNA SHINE ANYMORE"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juzm3BRksf0&feature=related]Gerry & the Pacemakers - Don&#39;t Let the Sun Catch You Crying - YouTube[/ame]
Gerry & the Pacemakers - Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08083BNaYcA&feature=related]Gerry & The Pacemakers - Ferry Cross The Mersey (1965) - YouTube[/ame]
Gerry & The Pacemakers - Ferry Cross The Mersey (1965)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0dI-tWKGrc&feature=related]Gerry & The Pacemakers - Summertime - YouTube[/ame]
Gerry & The Pacemakers - Summertime


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1s-E1WWipc]Elvis Presley That&#39;s Alright Mama 1954 - YouTube[/ame]
Elvis Presley That's Alright Mama 1954


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcI6_EonmGA&feature=related]Elvis Presley - Long Tall Sally live in Las Vegas 1956 - YouTube[/ame]
Elvis Presley - Long Tall Sally live in Las Vegas 1956


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3_Q96eJr1k&feature=related]Elvis Presley Devil in Disguise - YouTube[/ame]
Elvis Presley Devil in Disguise


----------



## Ropey

Honest John Lennon - Just Because 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5aMaL_-jkA]John Lennon - Just Because - YouTube[/ame]

Honest John Lennon - Jealous Guy 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lLs2dC9NaE]John Lennon - Jealous Guy - YouTube[/ame]

Honest John Lennon - Starting Over

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAJ2AoEwDvY]John Lennon - Starting Over - YouTube[/ame]

Honest John's Son being honest - Because

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51gaEs1SJ_8]Because - Julian Lennon - YouTube[/ame]

It's a sadness that Julian doesn't have John's drive to write. He's the spitting image, voice and he CAN emote like John.


----------



## NGSamson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26Zsp8jJ40M]Badfinger - "Day After Day" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NGSamson




----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njG7p6CSbCU]Working Class Hero - John Lennon - YouTube[/ame]
Working Class Hero - John Lennon


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqP3wT5lpa4&feature=related]Instant Karma - John lennon - YouTube[/ame]
Instant Karma - John lennon


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dHUfy_YBps&feature=related]Mind Games - John Lennon - YouTube[/ame]
Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBkTUzKAiXQ]Pink Floyd Mother - YouTube[/ame]
Pink Floyd Mother


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI_sv5uswoY&feature=related]Pink Floyd On The Turning Away - YouTube[/ame]
Pink Floyd On The Turning Away


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1ttOf9VCmo&feature=related]JOAN BAEZ & MIMI FARINA "I&#39;m a Poor Wayfaring Stranger" - YouTube[/ame]
JOAN BAEZ & MIMI FARINA "I'm a Poor Wayfaring Stranger"


----------



## Immanuel

Loretta Lynn - Don't Come Home A-Drinkin'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBnkAkmLtaw]Loretta Lynn - Don&#39;t Come Home A-Drinkin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Jeannie C. Riley - Harper Valley P.T.A. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOZPBUu7Fro&feature=related]Jeannie C. Riley - Harper Valley P.T.A. - YouTube[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtkVGClqrT4]Don&#39;t Think Twice, It&#39;s All Right - Bob Dylan - YouTube[/ame]
Don't Think Twice, It's All Right - Bob Dylan


----------



## Immanuel

Return To Harper Valley - Jeannie C. Riley 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLEZ-0_I66c&feature=related]Return To Harper Valley - Jeannie C. Riley - YouTube[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ5XtabITh8&feature=related]Bob Dylan- It&#39;s Alright, Ma (I&#39;m Only Bleeding) - YouTube[/ame]
Bob Dylan- It's Alright, Ma (I'm Only Bleeding)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHrK6L91BgA&feature=related]Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain&#39;s A-Gonna Fall - YouTube[/ame]
Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8MI8_BLRcw&feature=related]JOAN BAEZ ~ Simple Twist Of Fate ~ - YouTube[/ame]
JOAN BAEZ ~ Simple Twist Of Fate ~


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07dMMn7kPmM&feature=related]JOAN BAEZ "Fountains Of Sorrow " - YouTube[/ame]
JOAN BAEZ "Fountains Of Sorrow "


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6k5WZpgVKE&feature=related]God is God Joan Baez - YouTube[/ame]
God is God Joan Baez


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6_jA_ZlN84&feature=related]JOAN BAEZ ~ Heaven Help Us All ~ - YouTube[/ame]
JOAN BAEZ ~ Heaven Help Us All ~


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTSzoYKnuio]Treat - Live at the Fillmore 1968 - YouTube[/ame]
Treat - Live at the Fillmore 1968


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbiZ29bLDmo&feature=related]Santana- Jam in E - YouTube[/ame]
Santana- Jam in E


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15FSw756ihk]Carlos Santana - Let the Children Play - YouTube[/ame]
Carlos Santana - Let the Children Play


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK0ORP8Zm9s&feature=related]Santana - Dance Sister Dance (Baila Mi Hermana) - YouTube[/ame]
Santana - Dance Sister Dance (Baila Mi Hermana)


----------



## NGSamson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8C5F9uCifD4]Squidbillies Intro Theme Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NGSamson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKsu_Bqi5UY&feature=related]Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz Graffiti studio *soRe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Into The Great Wide Open                                                                                                                                   [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqmFxgEGKH0&ob=av2e]Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Into The Great Wide Open                                           [/ame]


----------



## Intense

Tom Petty- Breakdown(Live)


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L0cIsysCww&feature=related]Boston - Amanda - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUFZC7uXQZc&feature=related]Boston - Smokin&#39; (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm_-sW4Vktw&feature=related]Boston-More Than A Feeling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Slow Ride- Foghat (Full Version) 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0]Slow Ride- Foghat (Full Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziiDkT165zI&feature=related]i just want to make love to you- foghat - YouTube[/ame]
i just want to make love to you- foghat


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0ZjmTvaEZQ&feature=related]T. Rex - Bang A Gong (Get It On) [Studio Version] - YouTube[/ame]
T. Rex - Bang A Gong (Get It On) [Studio Version]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TA46vIRXAI]Reba & Vicki talk about that&#39;s the night the lights went out in Georgia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qswm7lHp7oY]One Tin Soldier - The Legend of Billy Jack - YouTube[/ame]
One Tin Soldier - The Legend of Billy Jack


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb7IEuwyToc]Come On, Pt. 1 by. Jimi Hendrix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvAiZI0WyyM&feature=related]Gypsy Eyes by. Jimi Hendrix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NGSamson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjDpKeiYxOU]Bob Seger - Still The Same - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NGSamson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR-tjSQRZBM]Grateful Dead - My Brother Esau - YouTube[/ame]

Grateful Dead Brother Esau 

My brother Esau killed the hunter, back in 1969,
Before the killing was done his inheritance was mine.
When at first my brother walked away,
Before a weary band,
Esau gave his sleeplessness for a piece of moral land.
Our father favored Esau, he was eager to obey,
All the wild commandments, the old man shot his way.
But all this ended when, my brother failed at war,
He staggered home and found me in the door.
Esau he's on rollerskates today,
And he make a statement to someone in L.A.
Sometimes at night I dream, he's still that hairy man,
Shadow boxing the apocalypse, wandering the land.
Esau holds the blessing, brother Esau holds the curse,
I was thinking that the blame was mine,
But suspected something worse.
The more my brother looks like me, the more I understand,
The silent war it bloodied both our hands.
None of us can win.
Outside that dream, still that hairy man.
Well sometimes at night I think I understand.
Shadowboxing the apocalypse, wandering the land


----------



## Ropey

Z-Z Top - Hot, Blue & Righteous

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZyp3i1zwSI]ZZ Top - Hot, Blue and Righteous - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Blood, Sweat & Tears - Sometimes in Winter - Live 1971 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEBsCQ3qKww]Blood Sweat and Tears - Sometimes in Winter - Live 1971 - YouTube[/ame]

Studio Version

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3nu-qmxM0w]Blood Sweat and Tears - Sometimes In Winter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqycvOTtnFU]Blood Sweat & Tears - I Can&#39;t Quit Her - YouTube[/ame]
Blood Sweat & Tears - I Can't Quit Her


----------



## Intense

Blood,Sweat & Tears-God Bless The Child(1969)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sctk2WcRHIM&feature=related]BILLY JOE ROYAL- "CHERRY HILL PARK" - YouTube[/ame]
BILLY JOE ROYAL- "CHERRY HILL PARK"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt75y38J00s&feature=related]Joe Walsh- Rocky Mountain Way - YouTube[/ame]
Joe Walsh- Rocky Mountain Way


----------



## NGSamson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_GZIaghqV0&feature=related]The James Gang - Walk Away - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNGFsaY_JyQ&feature=related]Joe Walsh - Turn to stone. - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ec-dT8okbAQ&feature=related]Here We Go - Joe Walsh - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA]John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)


----------



## Wicked Jester

Willie's son has got some serious talent!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3FgN3SayeI]Lukas Nelson and Promise of the Real - "Four Letter Word" 2/18 Letterman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQIQ-1vpWfs&feature=related]Adele - Someone Like You Live at the Brit Awards 2011 [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjY64GztXFw&feature=related]Carolina Chocolate Drops- No Man&#39;s Momma Now- Floydfest 2011.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKTXJUYiAT4&feature=relmfu]Carolina Chocolate Drops performing "Hit&#39; Em Up Style" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theliq

Gee Tinmore,I never though I could agree with you on much,but your choice of Adele is brilliant,she has never had a bad song,she is wonderful,again many thanks for your choicesteve





P F Tinmore said:


> Adele - Someone Like You Live at the Brit Awards 2011 [HD] - YouTube


----------



## NGSamson

theliq said:


> Gee Tinmore,I never though I could agree with you on much,but your choice of Adele is brilliant,she has never had a bad song,she is wonderful,again many thanks for your choicesteve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adele - Someone Like You Live at the Brit Awards 2011 [HD] - YouTube
Click to expand...


I was shocked some one knew her for more then rolling in the deep.


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Cc1653G4Cs]Little Feat - Texas Twister - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NGSamson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C8e7nNLZNs]The Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NGSamson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzIgxA4lKko&feature=related]Fall Of The Peacemakers - YouTube[/ame]

A king without a sword
A land without a king
A truth without a voice
One song left to sing
One song to sing

A wise man told me there's something you should know
The way you judge a man is you look into his soul
And you'll soon see everything

A voice from the past cried give peace a chance
He paid our price now he's free at last
And imagine, we called him a dreamer

How many times must good men die
How many tears will the children cry
'Till we suffer no more sadness
Stop the madness
Oh, stop the madness


If ashes are ashes and dust is dust
At our journey's end, then return we must
To the sands of the shore

White doves in flight
Peace to all
But tell me why the peacemakers fall
Must we bury anymore

The hush of the crowd as the horse rode by
A black lace veil hid the tears from her eyes
And we all wept in silence

How many times must good men die
How many times will the children cry
'Till we suffer no more sadness
Oh, stop the madness
Oh, stop all the madness


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k5ETMt2nkE&feature=related]Cry For The Bad Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd - YouTube[/ame]
Cry For The Bad Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Immanuel

The Charlie Daniels Band - The South's Gonna Do It Again.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d29rxI-hy8]The Charlie Daniels Band The South&#39;s Gonna Do It Again - YouTube[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY]Pure Prairie League -Amie (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kyxTdLuH-8]The Marmalade - Reflections of My Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux7HgO9QhAc&feature=related]Carly Simon - That&#39;s The Way I Always Heard It Should Be - 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8zmkzshUvE]Thunderclap Newman Something In The Air (vintage pop) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGR9I-s1BYg]Sweet Cream Ladies, Forward March - The Boxtops (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3pvsiQvSPs]Ian Thomas - Painted Ladies - YouTube[/ame]
Ian Thomas - Painted Ladies


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKvNtAVZyOc]Mott the Hoople - All the Young Dudes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVmxtJSd3SQ]Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill Official Music Video © 1982 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H8YvxPeO7s]Brad Pitt Singing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ks_TWcupE6w]Adele - Someone Like You (Live on Letterman) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DksSPZTZES0]Justin Timberlake - Cry Me A River - YouTube[/ame]

As well as

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyJdt6Q2Y-Y]07. What Goes Around ... Comes Around - Justin Timberlake - FutureSex/LoveShow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29RvK7OI2Fg]Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music .1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9CD4_3wChM&feature=related]Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes (1986) - YouTube[/ame]
Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes (1986)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZD4ezDbbu4]Bruce Springsteen - Born In The U.S.A. - YouTube[/ame]
Bruce Springsteen - Born In The U.S.A.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3IICY5NKC0&feature=related]Ain&#39;t That America - YouTube[/ame]
Ain't That America


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1m4MGZ1ebU]The Authority Song - John Mellencamp - YouTube[/ame]
The Authority Song - John Mellencamp


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhUou9pKgR4&feature=related]John Mellencamp- R.O.C.K in The U.S.A - YouTube[/ame]
John Mellencamp- R.O.C.K in The U.S.A


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMFMf9cN64U&feature=related]Georgia Satellites -Keep your hands to yourself - YouTube[/ame]
Georgia Satellites -Keep your hands to yourself


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fHxFS9PiYM&feature=related]George Thorogood - You Talk Too Much (W).mpg - YouTube[/ame]
George Thorogood - You Talk Too Much (W).mpg


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjZCtMg_j04&feature=related]George Thorogood - Ride on Josephine (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
George Thorogood - Ride on Josephine (with lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDbON8udTPo&feature=related]Hot Rod Lincoln - YouTube[/ame]
Hot Rod Lincoln


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl1rRxG251s]Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush - Don&#39;t give up (first version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NGSamson

Intense said:


> Bruce Springsteen - Born In The U.S.A. - YouTube
> Bruce Springsteen - Born In The U.S.A.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f37quWemJs]El Gringo Born In East L.A. music video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

One of my favorite songs ever. The chemistry between these two is sizzling.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj6nhpC5Qbo]Summer wine - The corrs and Bono (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ]Night Moves - YouTube[/ame]
Night Moves


----------



## NGSamson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fF8wU4Nl9Y&feature=related]Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8pQLtHTPaI]Brandi Carlile - The Story - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75XWbsSx-E]The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes - YouTube[/ame]
The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqObhqmJnvs]Hallelujah by Kate Voegele - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoA5cqDSasM&feature=related]Neil Young Down By The River - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Young Down By The River


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAdtUDaBfRA&feature=related]Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R044sleOW6I]Ram Jam - Black Betty 1977 - YouTube[/ame]
Ram Jam - Black Betty 1977


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8&feature=related]Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride - YouTube[/ame]
Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWpND8GhBuU&feature=related]FREE RIDE - Edgar Winter Group - YouTube[/ame]
FREE RIDE - Edgar Winter Group


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGwCP2hX2FM]REO Speedwagon - Time for Me to Fly (with video lyrics).wmv - YouTube[/ame]
REO Speedwagon - Time for Me to Fly (with video lyrics).wmv


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1f7eZ8cHpM&feature=related]Steve Miller Band-Fly Like An Eagle - YouTube[/ame]
Steve Miller Band-Fly Like An Eagle


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7DFsBcVMDA&feature=related]Rush- Tom Sawyer - YouTube[/ame]
Rush- Tom Sawyer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpFIw_CngUE&feature=related]Traffic - Light Up or Leave Me Alone - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Light Up or Leave Me Alone


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTFm9gFz3_w&feature=fvwrel]Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBo_POKv21w&feature=related]"Dreams" - The Allman Brothers Band - FULL - YouTube[/ame]
"Dreams" - The Allman Brothers Band - FULL


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3kImL2gDkI]Southern Cross with lyrics - Crosby, Stills, and Nash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m0bI82Rz_k&ob=av2e]Collective Soul - Shine (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Joe Cocker, Patti Labelle, Billy Preston - You Are So Beautiful (LIVE in New York - 1985) HD 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh7Bu56vsfw]Joe Cocker, Patti Labelle, Billy Preston - You Are So Beautiful (LIVE in New York) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdQ2kBbmYR8&feature=related]give me a reason to love you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

cool footage

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdiaY-h4xdg]The Beatles Get Back with Rolling Stones in the Apple Studios - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

Saturday songs


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTFD1C4tVIg]Chicago- Saturday in the Park "Live" (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

saturday

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FECFb1_YdII]Saturday Night Fever - Night Fever (Bee Gees) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

Two fave Irish singers, of mine, in a beautiful song....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8oyxrrEk58]Sinead O&#39;Connor & Shane MacGowan - Haunted (ZANG 65) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26wEWSUUsUc]Elton John - Saturday Night&#39;s Alright For Fighting (Yellow Brick Road 14 of 21) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR7a0Gm379E]Elton John "Someone Saved My Life Tonight" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk




----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z67nFZNxnz4&feature=related]Madman Across the Water - ELTON JOHN ( Extended Version ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

David Bowie - Drive-In Saturday

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYhZF64dBpc]Drive-In Saturday - Aladdin Sane [1973] - David Bowie - YouTube[/ame]

Gene Pitney - I've Got Five Dollars and it's Saturday Night

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljzbcILFnHA]Gene Pitney - I've Got Five Dollars And It's Saturday Night - YouTube[/ame]

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Saturday Night Special (The Intro Sure Sounds Like ZZ)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg56EJvw1Do]Lynyrd Skynyrd-Saturday Night Special - YouTube[/ame]

Phil Collins - Saturday Night And Sunday Morning - live in Berlin 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oNG5SnZvD4]Phil Collins - Saturday Night And Sunday Morning - live in Berlin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InMBnlMzYmo&feature=related]Steppenwolf - The Pusher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ride to Live, Live to Ride!

Harley's & Heaven!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIcuZZ_1wQ0]Joe Satriani ..... Ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

Brings back memories of working as a young chef in N'awlins.
This band was one of the best local club bands who it big with this song.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBOzsqk7SNs&ob=av2e]The Radiators - Suck The Head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNeQ_xglSsM&feature=fvst]Ted Nugent - Hey Baby - YouTube[/ame]
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYmFAwhmqaU&feature=related[/ame]

*GOTTA LOVE TED!*


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gPf98t83jc&feature=fvst]Motley Crue, Home Sweet Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcbma5NfP2s]Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Last Goodbye, Showbox, Seattle, WA 7 30 09 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqF7ZGfFaD0&feature=related]Tush - ZZ Top - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx4QL0yi6nQ&feature=related]ZZ Top - Tube Snake Boogie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00zuDUNTeXM]Aerosmith Big Ten Inch Record (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W-fIn2QZgg&feature=related]acdc-big balls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAjuxBGCjD0&feature=related]LESLIE WEST - House of the Rising Sun - YouTube[/ame]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Awn1398HuB0&feature=related]Leslie West The Sky Is Crying - YouTube[/ame]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFfKUTb9Bf8&feature=related]LESLIE WEST - Whiskey Train. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBoq8aoWB4E]Robin Trower - Bridge Of Sighs - 05 - Too Rolling Stoned - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2HRrjpiM7Y]I Know A Little by Lynyrd Skynyrd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEbEMjKitA4[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSFKOTgX1wY]blackberry smoke like i am (ALBUM VERSION) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V87ZNemLyRk]Aerosmith _ Sweet Emotion . - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txlXcJDtDwM&feature=related]Dream On - Aerosmith - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4JZvpEubo0&feature=fvst]Thin Lizzy - The Boys Are Back In Town - YouTube[/ame]
Thin Lizzy - The Boys Are Back In Town


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsHXd4rQnW0]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Crossfire - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Ray Vaughan - Crossfire


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6s9M-52fRGU&feature=related]The Sky Is Crying- Stevie Ray Vaughan [High Quality No vid] - YouTube[/ame]
The Sky Is Crying- Stevie Ray Vaughan [High Quality No vid]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfHKyfrx2zA]Foreigner - Waiting For A Girl Like You - Live on Stage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRDJNkD_oYc&feature=related]Dixie Witch On The Hunt (Lynyrd Skynyrd Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI_sv5uswoY]Pink Floyd On The Turning Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u77o2RjueZI&feature=related]Alabama Thunderpussy - Whore Adore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

BDBoop said:


> Pink Floyd On The Turning Away - YouTube



Every time I see that coors- bono song I think of you. Thanks you have good taste.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZ3nvB7226Q&feature=related]BIG BROTHER & THE H. CO. @ ROTR 8-22-2008 "Hold Me" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEGWb_jZ-Po]we put a spell on you! hahahahah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZFtjRycPDs]Foghorn Tinhorn Piece of Crap[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-oKxpQrRY4&feature=fvwrel]Keith Urban - You&#39;ll Think Of Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

Brad Paisley - Ticks

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tiPndMqxLQ&ob=av2e]Brad Paisley - Ticks (Live) - YouTube[/ame]

Immie


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CguSW9y5bD8&feature=related]Head East - Never Been Any Reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEu1t4oeR7E]Alabama - "The Closer You Get" Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQLtCoh5EaI&feature=relmfu]Joe Cocker - With A Little Help From My Friends (From "Live in Berlin" DVD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3O5PJsszg4&feature=related]Great White - House of Broken Love (Full Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOg5VxrRTi0&ob=av2e]Duran Duran - Hungry Like The Wolf - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

BDBoop said:


> Pink Floyd On The Turning Away - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DODKTN3O2s]Pink Floyd - On The Turning Away - YouTube[/ame]

For some reason I couldn't get your link to send and this is (imo) a damned good one.


----------



## Failzero

Gunther & The Sunshine Girles


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZUbIrf_xOA]ADELE - Rolling In The Deep - New Song HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBabSV_LOKQ&feature=related]Have a Cigar- Pink Floyd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuM_9UIcSck&feature=related]Carolina Chocolate Drops "Why Don&#39;t You Do Right?" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiDOkRJ1w20]"Vahevala" Loggins and Messina - YouTube[/ame]
"Vahevala" Loggins and Messina


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAXl4kYZyoA&feature=related]Rock Me on the Water - YouTube[/ame]
Rock Me on the Water


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN-YCE26veM&feature=related]JACKSON BROWNE - FOUNTAIN OF SORROW [LIVE] Tucson 1996 - YouTube[/ame]
JACKSON BROWNE - FOUNTAIN OF SORROW [LIVE] Tucson 1996


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVAnlke_xUY&feature=related]Van Morrison - Into The Mystic (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Van Morrison - Into The Mystic (Original Version)


----------



## BDBoop

Ropey said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Floyd On The Turning Away - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DODKTN3O2s]Pink Floyd - On The Turning Away - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> For some reason I couldn't get your link to send and this is (imo) a damned good one.
Click to expand...


It's one of my "favorite songs of my life" - I never get tired of listening to it.

Thanks!


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgloaS4NGyM]John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown Band - "On the Dark Side" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Carolina Chocolate Drops "Why Don't You Do Right?" - YouTube



Another version.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy5THitqPBw&feature=related]Jessica Rabbit - Why don't you do right [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NGSamson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8pvXLVu8Yk&feature=related]Cat Stevens-Wild World - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBccr-aLu4I&feature=related]Cat Stevens - The First Cut Is The Deepest - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALC7kt6iUHY]Alan Parsons Project - Don&#39;t Answer Me - YouTube[/ame]
Alan Parsons Project - Don't Answer Me


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeXQOBb7h7s&feature=related]SR-71 Blackbird - Eye In The Sky - YouTube[/ame]
SR-71 Blackbird - Eye In The Sky


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=261DSylkuGs]Michael Nesmith&#39;s Audition Tape - YouTube[/ame]

No wonder they hired him for the Monkees.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OXrmxDp44]Rock Me Baby-BB King/Eric Clapton/Buddy Guy/Jim Vaughn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfuBREMXxts]The Monkees - I&#39;m a Believer [official music video] - YouTube[/ame]
The Monkees - I'm a Believer [official music video]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSL2-aHj1lg&feature=related]The Monkees - Daydream Believer - YouTube[/ame]
The Monkees - Daydream Believer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUzs5dlLrm0&feature=related]The Monkees - "Pleasant Valley Sunday" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - HQ - YouTube[/ame]
The Monkees - "Pleasant Valley Sunday" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - HQ


----------



## Intense

Liverpool Five - I'm Not Your Stepping Stone (1966) 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tVrg2nFxKQ]Liverpool Five - I&#39;m Not Your Stepping Stone (1966) - YouTube[/ame]

Paul Revere ATR "I'm Not Your Steppin Stone" 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKEd2f7s6qA&feature=related]Paul Revere ATR "I&#39;m Not Your Steppin Stone" - YouTube[/ame]

The Monkees - Steppin' Stone 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y08ingivLdQ]The Monkees - Steppin&#39; Stone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSIajKGHZRk&feature=related]Grateful Dead - Uncle John&#39;s Band (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - Uncle John's Band (Studio Version)


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9v_VbnMJ9pY]Alabama Thunderpussy - Speaking In Tongues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0&feature=related]Slow Ride- Foghat (Full Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Listening to Quiet Storm 

http://radionomy.com/slow-jam


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akt3awj_Ah8&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLE10B286489405662]Black Sabbath - black Sabbath - original videoclip - YouTube[/ame]
Black Sabbath - black Sabbath - original videoclip


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkGZGPmOcFk&feature=related]Black Sabbath - Fairies Wear Boots - YouTube[/ame]
Black Sabbath - Fairies Wear Boots


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=236Lquwq22A&feature=related]Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave - YouTube[/ame]
Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVCFaJcEqSU]House of Broken Promises - "Obey the Snake" SmallStone Recordings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HEbJas90pg]Jethro Tull: Beethoven&#39;s Ninth (07/31/1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR7E3RHi2UU&feature=related]Jethro Tull -Living In The Past - YouTube[/ame]
Jethro Tull -Living In The Past


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukNSiSH42vk&feature=related]Jethro Tull - Thick As A Brick - YouTube[/ame]
Jethro Tull - Thick As A Brick


----------



## Intense

Tin Man - America (1974) 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmIYYi-1qhE&feature=related]Tin Man - America (1974) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4cVSqVm468&feature=related]You Can Do Magic by America (Original Artist Audio Recording - High Quality Audio) - YouTube[/ame]
You Can Do Magic by America (Original Artist Audio Recording - High Quality Audio)


----------



## Intense

Jungleland Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band Live Hyde Park 2009 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zylxfXyTefs&feature=fvst]Jungleland Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band Live Hyde Park 2009 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## signelect

Hands down for me

Laura Story and Blessings


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=296wS9ome4M&feature=related]Duane Eddy Peter Gunn - YouTube[/ame]
Duane Eddy Peter Gunn


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG-eLtk5rkc&feature=related]Duane Eddy - Rebel Rouser (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]
Duane Eddy - Rebel Rouser (Original Stereo)


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3zlK7hwK_k&feature=related]Moby - Extreme Ways Official Music Video HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NGSamson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMZwZiU0kKs]Weapon Of Choice - Fatboy Slim - YouTube[/ame]
Fatboy Slim - Funk Soul Brother - YouTube


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR0Uitq12FQ]En Vogue - Giving Him Something He Can Feel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

I have never heard this song before, but this is how I feel this morning.

Life Sucks and Then You Die.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gejSEOnaYek]The Fools Life Sucks Then You Die - YouTube[/ame]

Immie


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQSkIFhuli0]Def Leppard - Love Bites - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soDZBW-1P04]nazareth love hurts (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N39ibyigJJw]Love Stinks - The J. Geils Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqDjMZKf-wg&ob=av2e]J. Geils Band - Centerfold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQK4f8RzpPU]Everlast - I Get By (New Single) - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez2wYCRjYyY]Santigold - Shove It - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxZInIyOBXk&ob=av3e]Pat Benatar - We Belong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H14R4ZsMM0E]10,000 Maniacs Because The Night DVD quality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0JvF9vpqx8]Don&#39;t Come Around Here No More - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znaYWPIM72A]Eli&#39;s Coming - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5M_Ttstbgs&feature=related]Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth (good sound quality!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0]Doobie Brothers - Black Water (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6ibl6PIKPM]Neil Young Cowgirl In The Sand - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Young Cowgirl In The Sand


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoWQunKQElE]Broken lyrics- Lindsey Haun - YouTube[/ame]
Broken lyrics- Lindsey Haun


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV-YFO6W3YA]toby keith ft lindsey haun-broken bridges - YouTube[/ame]
toby keith ft lindsey haun-broken bridges


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2SfXysvGtc&feature=related]Alicia Keys- New York - YouTube[/ame]
Alicia Keys- New York


----------



## Intense

Simon and Garfunkel- America


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZSzS4_kHCI&feature=related]Alicia Keys - Falling (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Alicia Keys - Falling (With Lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9nPf7w7pDI&feature=related]Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You - Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGfVOdTiUEc]If - Bread - YouTube[/ame]
If - Bread


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ky57Jo3-BaU&feature=related]Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer - Madison Square Garden, NYC - 2009/10/29&30 - YouTube[/ame]
Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer - Madison Square Garden, NYC - 2009/10/29&30


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIycEe59Auc&feature=related]America - Sister Golden Hair (HQ Original) - YouTube[/ame]
America - Sister Golden Hair (HQ Original)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE&feature=related]"Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles - YouTube[/ame]
"Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9hYpM0o7x8&feature=related]Jim Croce - I Got A Name (Original Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Jim Croce - I Got A Name (Original Studio Version)


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK_NREdRoLE]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Lucky Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sXKPX7tvHM&feature=relmfu]Flipsyde - When It Was Good - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D59ZWa8ehgI]Sign, Sign, Everywhere a Sign-Five Man Electric Band-NOW - YouTube[/ame]
Sign, Sign, Everywhere a Sign-Five Man Electric Band-NOW


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSYbRiYwTY]David Bowie&#39;s "Space Oddity" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwoiy-Fwm0E]Steve Miller - Space Cowboy - YouTube[/ame]
Steve Miller - Space Cowboy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu3r7ZVblz8]Deep purple-space truckin - YouTube[/ame]
Deep purple-space truckin


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sa6evJIBAVo]Kenny Rogers - Planet Texas (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Salt Jones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBgewcFh-cg&feature=player_detailpage]Fela Kuti & Afrika 70 "Zombie" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw9gLjEGJrw&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL472BD53A060988F4]Crosby, Stills & Nash - Southern Cross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raicBHtOa9k]Saint of me - Rolling Stones (1080p HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLOth-BuCNY]Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

Darryl Worley - Have You Forgotten?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpoudLoc8sY]Have You Forgotten? - YouTube[/ame]

Immie


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVEhDrJzM8E&feature=related]Bang a Gong (Get It On) by T.Rex - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7orq8Nb_Q-k]Brown Eyed Girl -Van Morrison-Original Lyrics-Uncensored - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_jmDscGi7E&feature=related]Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdKjEHfHINQ&feature=related]Simon and Garfunkel The Boxer (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQF8CILMt8c]Grateful Dead - Casey Jones (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkvLq0TYiwI]Starry Starry Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGZeqwdWoeo&feature=related]Cream - White Room - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvXh26UR0KQ]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Call Me The Breeze (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCbOEZ8c8dM]Simon and Garfunkel- America - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-sCrhRPCMg]Bonnie Tyler - total eclipse of the heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F57P9C4SAW4&feature=related]Katy Perry - California Gurls ft. Snoop Dogg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK-FRac7m58]Paradise By The Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xkc-en0_LGY]Sheryl Crow - Leaving Las Vegas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfKKBDFCiIA&feature=relmfu]Shawn Colvin - Sunny Came Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2kEx5BLoC4]Tracy Chapman - Give me one reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjRo_CHSdt0&feature=related]Baby Can I hold you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-HFbNhTTKQ]meat puppets backwater - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Hey Joe

man he was freaking awesome beyond belief.


----------



## Dude111

Listening to Super80s 

www.myfreenetradio.com/listen80s.asx


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8&feature=related]Led Zeppelin-Stairway to Heaven - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin-Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txlXcJDtDwM&feature=related]Dream On - Aerosmith - YouTube[/ame]
Dream On - Aerosmith


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfhk2WxfV2c&feature=related]The Rascals People-Got to be Free (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
The Rascals People-Got to be Free (Original)


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MFbn8EbB4k]WALTER MURPHY- A Fifth of Beethoven (extended version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KorCmjaOX70&feature=related]Jesse Colin Young - Ridgetop (Sausalito 7/27/75) - YouTube[/ame]
Jesse Colin Young - Ridgetop (Sausalito 7/27/75)


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWdBvpMkl1A&feature=related]Freda Payne Band of gold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGXdXcpNsv4]The Pixies : Where Is My Mind (1988) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DkcQ09h2Vo]Dwight Yoakam - Guitars Cadillacs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Go6I2_PpBU&feature=related]LONGER THAN - Dan Fogelberg - YouTube[/ame]
LONGER THAN - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3L1uZ3Chtg]Steppenwolf MONSTER 2008 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1ttOf9VCmo&feature=related]JOAN BAEZ & MIMI FARINA "I&#39;m a Poor Wayfaring Stranger" - YouTube[/ame]
JOAN BAEZ & MIMI FARINA "I'm a Poor Wayfaring Stranger"


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBeYuQjCY1o&feature=related]Carolina Chocolate Drops - "Sea of Love" [live] - 4/2/2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNjzzDNIJWw&feature=related]The Byrds - Ballad Of Easy Rider - YouTube[/ame]
The Byrds - Ballad Of Easy Rider 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWhgLjim6Rc&feature=related]Easy Rider - The Byrds - Wasn&#39;t Born to Follow - YouTube[/ame]
Easy Rider - The Byrds - Wasn't Born to Follow


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJTiXoMCppw&feature=related]Hallelujah - Leonard Cohen - YouTube[/ame]
Hallelujah - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmDakhg45rk]Ooh Child Original- The Five Stairsteps - YouTube[/ame]
Ooh Child Original- The Five Stairsteps


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kyxTdLuH-8]The Marmalade - Reflections of My Life - YouTube[/ame]
The Marmalade - Reflections of My Life


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-EZfNO5nAY]Quicksilver Messenger Service - Spindrifter (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - Spindrifter (1970)


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFFIOVCfvBs&feature=related]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Snowden&#39;s Jig (Genuine Negro Jig) (2/28/2010) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YtvEn3Cvho]Hank Williams Jr- Iv Got Rights - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqHVq42xbiQ]Jesse Colin Young - Rye Whiskey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWrMeBR8W-c&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLqevMR_9RsEY]Toby Keith - American Soldier - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNU2nOo1EwM]When I Am Through With You - The VLA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## akiboy

Boston - Augustana


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Red3R17FlUQ&feature=related]Hall & Oates-Sara Smile - YouTube[/ame]
Hall & Oates-Sara Smile


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHcA_hROx8c]Lionel richie - How long - YouTube[/ame]
Lionel richie - How long


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EazOWX80mU&feature=related]Aerosmith One Way Street - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2dmjjaYHeI&feature=related]Texas Hippie Coalition "Leaving" HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-ToR5YyBdQ]The Four Tops "Still Waters Run Deep" (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
The Four Tops "Still Waters Run Deep" (1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfLEc09tTjI&feature=related]September by. Earth, Wind and Fire - YouTube[/ame]
September by. Earth, Wind and Fire


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHeM5GUYgZU&feature=related]Earth, Wind & Fire - Reasons - YouTube[/ame]
Earth, Wind & Fire - Reasons


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSLGneuOqxk&feature=related]JOHNNY RIVERS- " SUMMER RAIN " ( W / LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]
JOHNNY RIVERS- " SUMMER RAIN " ( W / LYRICS)


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj4vfrPdfdo]Easy To Be Hard - Hair the movie musical - YouTube[/ame]

The best performance ever of this song  IMO


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pH8_M1fbXd4&feature=related]Aquarius Hair 1979 The Original Rock Musical Movie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1LRD3DtFAo]Hair - I Got Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dyl0j3WU6Y&feature=related]Hair - Song Hair - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu0SDQJmjDQ]Maroon5 - Harder to Breathe (with Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYpcFHtxm60]Judy Garland Barbra Streisand Duet - Get Happy / Happy Days Are Here Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYWxE-ShdXc]Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmd6fg0r4Ic&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Black Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3NXgM_LGQA&feature=related]Grand Funk Railroad - Footstompin&#39; Music - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - Footstompin' Music


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmJkKOR1rsM&feature=related]Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXnxTNIWkc&ob=av2e]4 Non Blondes - What&#39;s Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twA4_cUKfgg]prince - i could never take the place of your man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vndmVlx9pI0&feature=related]Prince - When You Were Mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WAZ60xA9wo]Mötley Crüe - Home Sweet Home (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOuQywiRUJo&feature=related]06 Neil Young - A Man Needs A Maid (Live at the BBC 1971) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marie888

LOL..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgbNymZ7vqY&feature=related]The Muppets: Bohemian Rhapsody - YouTube[/ame]


.


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt1QwDJMNLA&feature=related]05 Neil Young - Don&#39;t Let It Bring You Down (Live at the BBC 1971) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiqlN6ghG6I]Linda Perry - Fly away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoA5cqDSasM]Neil Young Down By The River - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Young Down By The River


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjD4eWEUgMM]Janis Joplin - Cry Baby (live in toronto 1970) - YouTube[/ame]
Janis Joplin - Cry Baby (live in toronto 1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrfQZ_anNYM&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - The Wanton Song - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - The Wanton Song


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrVDViSlsSM&feature=related]Babe I&#39;m Gonna Leave You-Led Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]
Babe I'm Gonna Leave You-Led Zeppelin


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bo9U8G4BCU&feature=fvst]John Mellencamp - Small Town (Live at Farm Aid 1987) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Sweet - Little Willy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmbEuRzlhIs]the sweet - little willy HQ (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Alan Parson's Project - (The System of) Doctor Tarr and Professor Fether

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHNxBheFAt4&feature=related](The System of) Doctor Tarr and Professor Fether - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1ntsBXdK88&NR=1]Faster Pussycat - House Of Pain (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27-TM3q5-Cc&feature=player_detailpage"]Donna Summer - Hot Stuff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bng3agUOYiI]Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower - ORIGINAL MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siMFORx8uO8]Free - All Right Now - YouTube[/ame]
Free - All Right Now


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKvllT4I9w0]Free - Fire And Water - YouTube[/ame]
Free - Fire And Water


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0&feature=related]Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version) - YouTube[/ame]
Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xop8oxyVNME&feature=related]Bad Company - Feel Like Making Love - YouTube[/ame]
Bad Company - Feel Like Making Love


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL68ZeclcA]Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song - YouTube[/ame]
Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3uaXCJcRrE&feature=related]Fire And Rain - James Taylor with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Fire And Rain - James Taylor with lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0&feature=related]Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft #1 Hit(1972) - YouTube[/ame]
Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft #1 Hit(1972)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMc8naeeSS8&feature=related]Dancin&#39; In the Moonlight - YouTube[/ame]
Dancin' In the Moonlight


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvHKjDKY_O8&feature=related]The Romantics - What I Like About You (original version) - YouTube[/ame]
The Romantics - What I Like About You (original version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVdnqEyToqg&feature=related]My Sharona - The Knack Official Video - YouTube[/ame]
My Sharona - The Knack Official Video


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNiac279O78]The Doors-Gloria - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors-Gloria


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAmgTNATJkk&feature=related]Billy Idol - "Mony Mony" - YouTube[/ame]
Billy Idol - "Mony Mony"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJe5sMBpnNY]Creedence Clearwater Revival-Suzie Q - YouTube[/ame]
Creedence Clearwater Revival-Suzie Q


----------



## Ropey

The Headpins - Don't it Make You Feel...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYzySRvLD_0&NR=1]Headpins - Don't It Make You Feel - YouTube[/ame]

Badfinger - Suitcase

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8sodjvkNBs&feature=related]Suitcase - Badfinger - Live - Pete Ham - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## domonkoz

MC CHRIS


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu2IbWYxgAY&feature=related]Van Halen - The Rover(Led Zeppelin Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Bomb the boats, feed the fish.

The Forgotten Rebels


----------



## tinydancer

back to back with Vampire Beavers /Joe Hall and Continental Drift.

I love Joe to death.


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9bCLPwzSC0&feature=bf_next&list=FLzgfJAt8nRL-9p9sW9t1Rlw&lf=mh_lolz]Eminem - Mockingbird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wYNFfgrXTI&feature=bf_next&list=FLzgfJAt8nRL-9p9sW9t1Rlw&lf=mh_lolz]Eminem - When I&#39;m Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTGuTkbY7As&feature=related]Stormy ~ Santana - YouTube[/ame]
Stormy ~ Santana


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNeXJg0Sh1Q&feature=related]Santana - Winning Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Santana - Winning Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTbFNsBy73I&feature=related]Black Magic Woman/Gypsy Queen ~ Santana - YouTube[/ame]
Black Magic Woman/Gypsy Queen ~ Santana


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiozPXDHnYc]Carlos SANTANA/ GYPSY WOMAN - YouTube[/ame]
Carlos SANTANA/ GYPSY WOMAN


----------



## NoNukes

Fistful Of Love, Antony and the Johnsons


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoz8iXjfH4Y&feature=related]Santana- She&#39;s Not There - YouTube[/ame]
Santana- She's Not There


----------



## Ropey

tinydancer said:


> back to back with Vampire Beavers /Joe Hall and Continental Drift.
> 
> I love Joe to death.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWmvL6b5G6k]Joe Hall - Vampire Beavers - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1TBraG7G44]Bomb the Boats and Feed the Fish - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju9yFA1S7K8&feature=fvwrel]Janis Joplin - Get it while you can - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-dyGA2VdCI]Michael Buble` - Home **with Lyrics** (VERY BEAUTIFUL) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlsBObg-1BQ]Adele - Set Fire to the Rain Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUieA7epeKQ&feature=BFa&list=PLA9FA41F9D7703DB5&lf=results_main]02 Last Child Aerosmith Rocks 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLRWme1pJfs&feature=related]ZZ Top - Just Got Paid - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrLgvQzzzqE]Chuck E&#39;s In Love - YouTube[/ame]
Chuck E's In Love


----------



## Mad Scientist

"Pablo Picasso never got called an asshole. Not like you!" 

[youtube]Kc2iLAubras[/youtube]


----------



## Ropey

The song Bob Dylan yanked to created his "Masters of War". - Bert Jansch - Nottamun Town

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzyPZAJ-Gnw]Bert Jansch - Nottamun Town - YouTube[/ame]

And Bob Dylan - Masters of War

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBkhXtgqyps]'Masters of War" Bob Dylan W/ Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Bert Jansch - Rosemary Lane (Can he play or what?)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ymZDtgV58&feature=related]Bert Jansch - Rosemary Lane (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Tracy Chapman - Remember the Tinman 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BksJ99wIuCw&feature=related]Tracy Chapman - Remember the Tinman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Darkness Darkness Jessie Colin Young.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQHUwS03l1c&feature=ymg]Mountain - Southbound Train (Live at Woodstock) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-2mxuj_ttQ&feature=related]September Morn - Neil Diamonds - YouTube[/ame]
September Morn - Neil Diamond


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePrOBnQykIo&feature=related]America - Neil Diamond - YouTube[/ame]
America - Neil Diamond


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIeY4S1h79Q]Cherry, Cherry - Hot August Night 1972 Neil Diamond [Tolia&#39;s version] - YouTube[/ame]
Cherry, Cherry - Hot August Night 1972 Neil Diamond [Tolia's version]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOk9V0Rwlj0&feature=related]Neil Diamond Cracklin Rosie Live 1970 - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Diamond Cracklin Rosie Live 1970


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhEaHcQgyLs&feature=related]Neil Diamond - "I Am... I Said" Music video 1971 - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Diamond - "I Am... I Said" Music video 1971


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEPTlhBmwRg&ob=av3e]Maroon 5 - Moves Like Jagger ft. Christina Aguilera - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o89yo5UmGD4]The Pogues & Kirsty MacColl - Fairytale Of New York [totp] - YouTube[/ame]


Fairytale Of New York Lyrics
It was Christmas eve babe
In the drunk tank
An old man said to me: wont see another one
And then they sang a song
The rare old mountain dew
I turned my face away and dreamed about you
Got on a lucky one
Came in eighteen to one
I´ve got a feeling
This year´s for me and you
So happy Christmas
I love you baby
I can see a better time
Where all our dreams come true.

They got cars big as bars
They got rivers of gold
But the wind goes right through you
It´s no place for the old
When you first took my hand on a cold Christmas eve
You promised me Broadway was waiting for me
You were handsome you were pretty
Queen of new York city when the band finished playing they yelled out for more
Sinatra was swinging all the drunks they were singing
We kissed on a corner
Then danced through the night.

And the boys from the NYPD choir were singing Galway Bay
And the bells were ringing out for Christmas day.

You´re a bum you´re a punk
You´re an old slut on junk
Lying there almost dead on a drip in that bed
You scumbag you maggot
You cheap lousy faggot
Happy Christmas your arse I pray god it´s our last.

And the boys of the NYPD choirs still singing Galway Bay
And the bells were ringing out
For Christmas day.

I could have been someone
Well so could anyone
You took my dreams from me
When I first found you
I kept them with me babe
I put them with my own
Can´t make it out alone
I´ve built my dreams around you

And the boys of the NYPD choirs still singing Galway Bay
And the bells are ringing out
For Christmas day.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgAoe1o2134&feature=related]Best version of Knockin on heavens door - With Mark Knopfler - YouTube[/ame]
Knockin on heavens door - With Mark Knopfler


----------



## Intense

Bob Dylan - Don't Think Twice, It's Alright


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2wuPssClKs&feature=related]Bob Dylan - Positively 4th Street (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
Bob Dylan - Positively 4th Street (Original)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2wuPssClKs&feature=related]Bob Dylan - Positively 4th Street (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
Bob Dylan - Positively 4th Street (Original)


----------



## AquaAthena

Another fave from my favorite Irish band. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrBLqp-s__o]The Pogues - If I Should Fall from Grace with God - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Pogues - Lorelei 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfPlBBx0KIY]the pogues - lorelei - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bDW-YQZVLw&feature=related]Sinead O&#39;Connor - The House of the Rising Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb40FtK316s&feature=related]Van Halen - Ice Cream Man - Largo &#39;82 - YouTube[/ame]












This is a damn good song thread. You can count on good posts.
One of the best music threads I seen.


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XcSU78pih8&feature=related]Van Halen - Crossing Over - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MUK6k2WqlU&feature=related]Chickenfoot - "Foxy Lady" (Live in Cabo) [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qguvQzS1w7g&feature=related]Bad Motor Scooter + My Generation - Chickenfoot - Get Your Buzz On Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Surfin on heroine 

forgotten rebels


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29GJxkW-hKI&feature=related]ZZ TOP-Waitin&#39; For The Bus/Jesus Just Left Chicago - YouTube[/ame]
ZZ TOP-Waitin' For The Bus/Jesus Just Left Chicago


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgINZyO_HRo&feature=BFa&list=FL9RbCEP2vqimoQbpqS3Se3A&lf=mh_lolz]Nickelback - Figured You Out (Live in Sturgis) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Nickleback: How You Remind Me


Nickleback: Hero

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAqc54duV6g]Nickelback-HERO Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB7h5aWPPd0]Head East Live &#39;79 Never Been Any Reason - YouTube[/ame]
Head East Live '79 Never Been Any Reason


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp1ekcwPNfQ]David Gilmour - There&#39;s No Way Out of Here - YouTube[/ame]
David Gilmour - There's No Way Out of Here


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIWdMlsTzp0&feature=related]Electric Hot Tuna - I Know You Rider - Live at Fur Peace Ranch - YouTube[/ame]
Electric Hot Tuna - I Know You Rider - Live at Fur Peace Ranch


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m53--yTPQNk&feature=channel_video_title]Land Of Talk - It&#39;s Okay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0uqLM1uj_k&ob=av3n]Coldplay - Talk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQVeaIHWWck&feature=related]Moonlight Sonata - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQVz6vuNq7s&feature=related]The most beautiful rendition of Ave Maria I&#39;ve ever heard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHDt2t0oO7g&feature=channel_video_title]Jim Croce - Time In A Bottle (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNa8jiApWo0&feature=channel_video_title]The Sad Cafe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utYjsmDzMi0]December by Collective Soul (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsCJ6qrIuxM&feature=relmfu]Jim Croce - Photographs And Memories (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCLMspDFlPA&feature=channel_video_title]The blessing - Highway 5 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZFptFV5x4I]Fuel- Shimmer (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAXHQygPPKk&feature=related]Eagles-Wasted Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtOzHG0lYMs]Jim Croce - New Yorks Not My Home -HD - YouTube[/ame]
Jim Croce - New Yorks Not My Home -HD


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DHRGrIqmb0&feature=related]The Five Stairsteps - Ooh Child (Things are Gonna Get Easier) [MP3/Download Link] + Full Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
The Five Stairsteps - Ooh Child


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx5CRq74YXc&feature=related]Michael Jackson: Never Can Say Goodbye - YouTube[/ame]
Michael Jackson: Never Can Say Goodbye


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx5CRq74YXc&feature=related]Michael Jackson: Never Can Say Goodbye - YouTube[/ame]
Michael Jackson: Never Can Say Goodbye


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYi7uEvEEmk&feature=related]Bill Withers - Lovely Day (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Bill Withers - Lovely Day (Original Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTL9myUqLMs&feature=related]The Impressions People Get Ready - YouTube[/ame]
The Impressions People Get Ready


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1SenDxZAbA]Tin Tin - Toast and Marmalade for Tea - YouTube[/ame]
Tin Tin - Toast and Marmalade for Tea


----------



## BDBoop

This is a beautiful song I just heard for the first time when a client put me on hold. I ran and looked it up.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkFB8f8bzbY]Falling Slowly - Glen Hansard and Marketa Irglova (Once) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Colbie Caillat - Bubbly 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBsITYYSAWY]Colbie Caillat -Bubbly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Natasha Bedingfield You're Beautiful 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCzmUuP9bD4&feature=related]Natasha Bedingfield You&#39;re Beautiful - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nd6ZRcbEf_Q&feature=related]Traffic - Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlJWis5wH54&feature=related]Dogs - Pink Floyd - Animals - YouTube[/ame]
Dogs - Pink Floyd - Animals


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBkTUzKAiXQ&feature=related]Pink Floyd Mother - YouTube[/ame]
Pink Floyd Mother


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPVUa29kHu8&feature=related]The Rolling Stones - Paint It Black - YouTube[/ame]
The Rolling Stones - Paint It Black


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEToQhGSGqg&feature=related]The Doors - Twentieth Century Fox - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - Twentieth Century Fox


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmYt27dQThQ&feature=related]The Doors - Roadhouse Blues - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - Roadhouse Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdcSdNgCcxU&feature=related]The Doors - Wild Child - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - Wild Child


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNZru4JG_Uo]Rush - Tom Sawyer - YouTube[/ame]
Rush - Tom Sawyer


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N1iwQxiHrs]The Outfield - Your Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09e_naTLVxo&feature=related]Whole Lotta Love Led Zeppelin Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Whole Lotta Love Led Zeppelin Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOKDVXu-wYo&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Black Dog - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Black Dog


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIn0q7W5Vkw&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phxubmdqsMM&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Rock and Roll - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Rock and Roll


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAsXkBT6hto]Music Vid - My Medea - Labyrinth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKbk_dQ8Mhg&feature=related]The Outlaws- Green Grass and High Tides - YouTube[/ame]
The Outlaws- Green Grass and High Tides


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdsmqwCRoM8]America - The Last Unicorn - YouTube[/ame]
The Last Unicorn


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJzcF0v1eOE&feature=related]Small Faces, Itchycoo Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvDoDaCYrEY&feature=related]The Kinks - Waterloo Sunset - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzGWYShgmfk&feature=related]Grateful Dead - The Wheel 1972 (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - The Wheel 1972 (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdPOAhBp2Ag&feature=related]Grateful Dead - U.S. Blues (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - U.S. Blues (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-AhJhiBYxs&feature=related]Bob Weir - Playin&#39; In The Band (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Bob Weir - Playin' In The Band (Studio Version)


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7GyLr7Cz2g]Amos Moses - Jerry Reed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrCEEDyXYjE&feature=related]The Young Rascals - Good Lovin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
The Young Rascals - Good Lovin'


----------



## Intense

Young Rascals - How Can I Be Sure (1967)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoKVl_CHWq8&feature=related]The Rascals A Girl Like You - YouTube[/ame]
The Rascals A Girl Like You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZldHDOCNgo&feature=related]The Rascals-It&#39;s a Beautiful Morning - YouTube[/ame]
The Rascals-It's a Beautiful Morning


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfhk2WxfV2c&feature=related]The Rascals People-Got to be Free (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
The Rascals People-Got to be Free (Original)


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK_NREdRoLE]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Lucky Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoxHGxQw9ws]Greg Lake - Still You Turn Me On - YouTube[/ame]
Greg Lake - Still You Turn Me On


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3epPMa5rq0U&feature=related]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - From The Beginning (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Emerson, Lake & Palmer - From The Beginning (Lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUzpX-KxNLg&feature=related]Yes - Long Distance Runaround - YouTube[/ame]
Yes - Long Distance Runaround


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPOTg-7pV64&feature=related]Yes - Roundabout - YouTube[/ame]
Yes - Roundabout


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJM7TdshUbw&feature=related]I&#39;ve Seen all Good People(studio) - YouTube[/ame]
I've Seen all Good People(studio)


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHfB63ln1Ig]The Chambers Brothers - Time Has Come Today - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92HjH1GG3ro&feature=related]Donovan - Season of the Witch - YouTube[/ame]
Donovan - Season of the Witch


----------



## Intense

Doobie Brothers - Takin' It To The Streets (High Quality)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BsTF22SPyM&feature=related]The Doobie Brothers-It Keeps You Runnin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
The Doobie Brothers-It Keeps You Runnin'


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-3rpGQbbBc&feature=related]You Belong To Me - Doobie Brothers - Michael McDonald - YouTube[/ame]
You Belong To Me - Doobie Brothers - Michael McDonald


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX0Bhga_2vs&feature=related]DIRE STRAITS - Sultans Of Swing (1978 UK TV Performance) ~ HIGH QUALITY HQ ~ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwNO0BaT8hM]Derek and the Dominos-live at Filmoor-Key To The Highway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEQpL3082fE&feature=related]Johnny Cash 2 Will You Love Me Tomorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaTkHCSGn1k&feature=related]"Why Does Love Got to be So Sad?" - Derek and the Dominos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyyLzu2lYVQ]Merle Haggard - Swinging Doors - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKAYGVIkbok]Derek And The Dominos - Bell Bottom Blues ( studio version) - YouTube[/ame]
Derek And The Dominos - Bell Bottom Blues ( studio version)


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x6uQ6yZsOY]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Lucky Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPrk-WU7cKQ&feature=related]Yardbirds - For Your Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siMFORx8uO8&feature=related]Free - All Right Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU&feature=related]ZZ Top - La Grange - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzdWPwVTWsI&feature=related]Aerosmith - Same Old Song And Dance (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoeMhlkeeLE]Primal Scream - Loaded - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GelXkMeKyh4]Back in Black Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=236Lquwq22A]Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave - YouTube[/ame]
Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Me7mZ__VIo]Dr. John - Iko Iko - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU9idy33BcU]Staff SGT. Angie Johnson & Sidewinders Band (performing cover Rolling in the Deep) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV-YFO6W3YA]toby keith ft lindsey haun-broken bridges - YouTube[/ame]
toby keith ft lindsey haun-broken bridges


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yT-4uosFNA&feature=related]America - Only in Your Heart - YouTube[/ame]
America - Only in Your Heart


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck79hCzPp68&feature=related]America - Don&#39;t Cross the River - YouTube[/ame]
America - Don't Cross the River


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8B-V6_hlAM&feature=related]America - Tin Man - YouTube[/ame]
America - Tin Man


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUXLE9sbFN8&feature=related]America - You Can Do Magic - YouTube[/ame]
America - You Can Do Magic


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNnnWfUpYGg]B.J. Thomas - Hooked on a Feeling - YouTube[/ame]
B.J. Thomas - Hooked on a Feeling


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNnnWfUpYGg]B.J. Thomas - Hooked on a Feeling - YouTube[/ame]
B.J. Thomas - Hooked on a Feeling


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iq3biClGRNk&feature=related]Bread - Baby I&#39;m A Want You - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Bread - Baby I'm A Want You - Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzYgHQluatY]Elton John - Come down in time (1970) Tumbleweed Connection - YouTube[/ame]
Elton John - Come down in time (1970) Tumbleweed Connection


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vlPgDhIzKM&feature=related]Country Comfort - Elton John (Tumbleweed Connection 3 of 10) - YouTube[/ame]
Country Comfort - Elton John (Tumbleweed Connection


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14nD-QMjFvI&feature=related]Love Song - Elton John (Tumbleweed Connection 7 of 10) - YouTube[/ame]
Love Song - Elton John (Tumbleweed Connection


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRIbuIeTew4&feature=related]Gato Barbieri - Europa (composed by Carlos Santana) - YouTube[/ame]
Gato Barbieri - Europa (composed by Carlos Santana)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21tfNrV2Yw0&feature=related]Mystica - YouTube[/ame]
Mystica


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA]John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8NBji3AC9Q&feature=related]I SECOND THAT EMOTION THE MIRACLES - YouTube[/ame]
I SECOND THAT EMOTION THE MIRACLES


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9v1S-ypz5a4&feature=related]The Supremes "Up The Ladder To The Roof" - YouTube[/ame]
The Supremes "Up The Ladder To The Roof"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS-Gqe8yUUI&feature=related]The Supremes 1970 - "Stoned Love" MOTOWN-46 - YouTube[/ame]
The Supremes 1970 - "Stoned Love" MOTOWN-46


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3bjMtqpGBw&feature=related]The Supremes-You Keep Me Hangin&#39; On - YouTube[/ame]
The Supremes-You Keep Me Hangin' On


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQRIOKvR2WM&feature=related]Martha Reeves and the Vandellas- Nowhere to Run - YouTube[/ame]
Martha Reeves and the Vandellas- Nowhere to Run


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdvITn5cAVc&feature=related]Martha & The Vandellas "Dancing in the Streets" - YouTube[/ame]
Martha & The Vandellas "Dancing in the Streets"


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1gi2NaRANw&feature=related]Kid Rock - When It Rains - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK5YGWS5H84]Marc Cohn - Walking In Memphis Official Video - YouTube[/ame]
Marc Cohn - Walking In Memphis Official Video


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS870zCCAwM&feature=related]Alannah Myles (Official Site) Black Velvet - YouTube[/ame]
Alannah Myles (Official Site) Black Velvet


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4&feature=related]Mr. Mister - Broken Wings - YouTube[/ame]
Mr. Mister - Broken Wings


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGVFK8VNGss&feature=related]The Cars - Who&#39;s Gonna Drive You Home - YouTube[/ame]
The Cars - Who's Gonna Drive You Home


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSCJJkFgt_w&feature=related]Fine Young Cannibals - She Drives Me Crazy - YouTube[/ame]
Fine Young Cannibals - She Drives Me Crazy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST86JM1RPl0&feature=related]Tears For Fears - "Everybody Wants To Rule The World" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]
Tears For Fears - "Everybody Wants To Rule The World" - ORIGINAL VIDEO


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dboscR0hcw&feature=related]Here comes the rain again-Eurythmics - YouTube[/ame]
Here comes the rain again-Eurythmics


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeg9Af7q9Jw&feature=channel_video_title]Honey and the Moon - Redemption&#39;s son album (Joseph Arthur) with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QotZ7TIaztw&feature=channel_video_title]Joseph Arthur - In The Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMyLbZuzXo0&feature=channel_video_title]Jack Johnson - Cocoon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEoHFzEmld0&feature=relmfu]Coldplay - In My Place - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTAhZKP5wCY&feature=channel_video_title]Tom Petty - You Got Lucky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUTXb-ga1fo&feature=related]Tom Petty - I Won&#39;t Back Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gqT6En2O78&feature=related]Tom Petty - Free Falling - Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlPjxz4LGak]Dire Straits - Money For Nothing (From "Live At Knebworth" DVD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wYpVy9W29M]Neil Diamond - I Am I Said [totp2] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

PixieStix said:


> Neil Diamond - I Am I Said [totp2] - YouTube



Freakish! Since that was my favorite singer in 7th grade, so I was just listening to;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qip0xbjr0aA]Neil Diamond - Cracklin&#39; Rosie - Original (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8ePSJ44Fiw]Greg Kihn Band-The Breakup Song (They Don&#39;t Write &#39;Em) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I love my blue jeans

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQLWF_ItzYs&feature=related]Neil Diamond - Forever in Blue Jeans (Stereo!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eByMZJ9ueA&feature=related]Joe Cocker - Unchain My Heart (original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

She is so retro 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7ZEVA5dy-Y&ob=av2e]Duffy - Mercy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzxF-M2erx8]joe Walsh Lifes Been Good - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Tom Jones is way cool! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYuFIrSLD84]The Cardigans ft. Tom Jones - Burning Down The House (HD Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ul-cZyuYq4]Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vxQdOiDbGA&feature=autoplay&list=FLzgfJAt8nRL-9p9sW9t1Rlw&lf=mh_lolz&playnext=2]Gimme Shelter - Puddle of Mudd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

the rolling stones-wild horses


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbLuWciXFcM&feature=related]Everly Brothers- Wake Up Little Suzie - YouTube[/ame]
Everly Brothers- Wake Up Little Suzie


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTWOwUich78&feature=related]The Everly Brothers - Bye Bye Love - YouTube[/ame]
The Everly Brothers - Bye Bye Love


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpEA5QGYJFQ&feature=related]Mickey & Sylvia - Love Is Strange - YouTube[/ame]
Mickey & Sylvia - Love Is Strange


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut5uC91FcbI&feature=related]Troggs - "Love Is All Around" - YouTube[/ame]
Troggs - "Love Is All Around"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9eWGdJIW74&feature=related]Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels "C.C. Rider" 1966 - YouTube[/ame]
Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels "C.C. Rider" 1966


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eyjBBcUO9k]Elton John - All the Young Girls Love Alice (Yellow Brick Road 12 of 21) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75XWbsSx-E]The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes - YouTube[/ame]
The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfPJJko-FM0]The Guess Who - These Eyes (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if-UzXIQ5vw]R.E.M. - Losing My Religion (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1ttOf9VCmo&feature=related]JOAN BAEZ & MIMI FARINA "I&#39;m a Poor Wayfaring Stranger" - YouTube[/ame]
JOAN BAEZ & MIMI FARINA "I'm a Poor Wayfaring Stranger"


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZITh-XIikgI]R.E.M. - ÜBerlin (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JimBowie1958

ZZ Top "Tush"


----------



## eots




----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSYbRiYwTY]David Bowie&#39;s "Space Oddity" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkHF-XBCrMo&feature=related]Rod Stewart-Handbags & Gladrags-Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7fuQ116QSg&feature=related]Rod Stewart - I Was Only Joking - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ervf7hIxZ3Y]Jeff Beck and Rod Stewart - People Get Ready (music video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb6WRqZRG-E]Jeff Beck Group with Rod Stewart,Ron Wood and Nicky Hopkins-Morning Dew (8/68) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHFPVOEKEfA]Bloomfield, Kooper, Stills - Super Session - 01 - Albert's Shuffle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY]Pure Prairie League -Amie (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL68ZeclcA&feature=related]Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHq87F2fS-s]Marshall Tucker Band / This Ol&#39; Cowboy - YouTube[/ame]
Marshall Tucker Band / This Ol' Cowboy


----------



## Intense

Marshall Tucker Band Take The Highway


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3jYYUqCh6k&feature=related]Running Like The Wind by The Marshall Tucker Band (from Running Like The Wind) - YouTube[/ame]
Running Like The Wind by The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1U1YFWKP-U]Blackfoot- Highway Song - YouTube[/ame]
Blackfoot- Highway Song


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt85FBqePqc&feature=related]Blackfoot- Pay My Dues - YouTube[/ame]
Blackfoot- Pay My Dues


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NyK3df0xaw&feature=related]blue moon- sha na na- flip wilson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59BZxgohr9g&feature=related]Bobby Goldsboro - Honey - YouTube[/ame]
Bobby Goldsboro - Honey


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s]Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey - YouTube[/ame]
Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5Wpn3dFrEs&feature=related]Shannon- Henry Gross - YouTube[/ame]
Shannon- Henry Gross


----------



## geauxtohell

http://www.youtube.com/user/stjepanhausermusic#p/a/u/0/_AYEgwwCYWw


Amazing.

I don't know why it won't pop up on it's own, but it's too guys who rearranged "Welcome To The Jungle" on Cello.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgcYfKw0_TI]David Essex - Rock On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

geauxtohell said:


> stjepanhausermusic&#39;s Channel - YouTube
> 
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> I don't know why it won't pop up on it's own, but it's too guys who rearranged "Welcome To The Jungle" on Cello.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AYEgwwCYWw&feature=channel_video_title]2CELLOS - Welcome To The Jungle - YouTube[/ame]
2CELLOS - Welcome To The Jungle


----------



## freedombecki

geauxtohell said:


> Amazing.
> 
> I don't know why it won't pop up on it's own, but it's too guys who rearranged "Welcome To The Jungle" on Cello.




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX6ksbwLnVQ&feature=player_profilepage"]2CELLOS - Smooth Criminal - YouTube[/ame]

This one worked in "Preview Post," geaux. Sometimes a second one doesn't post well in the same thread if it's been posted before. Sometimes YouTube folks put several up, only one plays elsewhere. That one really rocked, and I'm adding this other one of 2CELLOS that were at your link. I'm really enjoying these guys. Thanks.


----------



## tinydancer

SFC Ollie said:


> David Essex - Rock On - YouTube


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzrUqAtUcpU]Ten years after - I&#39;d love to change to world - YouTube[/ame]
Ten years after - I'd love to change to world


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWpND8GhBuU&feature=related]FREE RIDE - Edgar Winter Group - YouTube[/ame]
FREE RIDE - Edgar Winter Group


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EVNeh9dasI]Led Zeppelin Over the hills and far away with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JybkqBGrVs&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - The Rover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6yyWKzPBCM]Eagles - I Can&#39;t Tell You Why [original w/ lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]
Eagles - I Can't Tell You Why [original w/ lyrics]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmV9vk2950o&feature=related]Glenn Frey - The One You Love - YouTube[/ame]
Glenn Frey - The One You Love


----------



## Intense

Joe Walsh - In the City -


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AczNk1CBTbM&feature=related]Glen Frey - "You Belong to the City" from "Miami Vice" - YouTube[/ame]
Glen Frey - "You Belong to the City" from "Miami Vice"


----------



## Intense

The James Gang - Walk Away


----------



## Ropey

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Life by the drop 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7ZPMScX9-k]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Life by the drop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rory Gallagher - Bullfrog Blues 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33Jaodra7AY&feature=related]Rory Gallagher - Bullfrog Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ma9lzcUe2Zg&ob=av2e]Grace Potter and the Nocturnals - Tiny Light - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHlhOgQ36m8]Grace Potter & The Nocturnals - Paris (Ooh La La) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnXP2NQxpeE]SHELTER FROM THE STORM - BOB DYLAN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN1J5sMv28Q&feature=related]Blind Faith ~ Can&#39;t Find My Way Home - YouTube[/ame]
Blind Faith ~ Can't Find My Way Home


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c25IIkMSQdI&feature=related]Jack Bruce, Ginger Baker, Gary Moore, Bernie Worrell - YouTube[/ame]
Jack Bruce, Ginger Baker, Gary Moore, Bernie Worrell


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-OZsW32hWs&feature=related]Hey Joe - Gary Moore and Roger Daltrey @Ronnie Scotts 19th Oct 2003 - YouTube[/ame]
Hey Joe - Gary Moore and Roger Daltrey @Ronnie Scotts 19th Oct 2003


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzN0mMx-sJg&feature=related]Spencer Davis Group - I&#39;m a Man - YouTube[/ame]
Spencer Davis Group - I'm a Man


----------



## Ropey

Jedi Mind Trikcs - Black Winter Day

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=564d3daeP-0]Jedi Mind Tricks - Black Winter Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7A2acBVENA&feature=related]Midnight Rider-The Allman Bros. Band - YouTube[/ame]
Midnight Rider-The Allman Bros. Band


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBo_POKv21w]"Dreams" - The Allman Brothers Band - FULL - YouTube[/ame]
"Dreams" - The Allman Brothers Band - FULL


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcpwMZKPsQM&feature=related]The allman brothers band - In memory of elizabeth reed (Fillmore East 71&#39 - YouTube[/ame]
The allman brothers band - In memory of elizabeth reed (Fillmore East 71')


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv3RWqFlvJs]Whipping Post - YouTube[/ame]
Whipping Post


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtxQ2ecfxMM&feature=related]Duane Allman Eric Clapton - Jam 5 - Part One - YouTube[/ame]
Duane Allman Eric Clapton - Jam 5 - Part One 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNkTA2JxelE&feature=related]Duane Allman - Eric Clapton - Jam 5 - Part Two - YouTube[/ame]
Duane Allman - Eric Clapton - Jam 5 - Part Two


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0z0E0IONgo&feature=related]The Allman Brothers Band - Melissa - YouTube[/ame]
The Allman Brothers Band - Melissa


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK9E6-Eu3-Y&feature=fvwrel]"Key to the Highway" - Derek and the Dominos - YouTube[/ame]
"Key to the Highway" - Derek and the Dominos


----------



## Ropey

Lisa Stansfield - Affection & Sincerity 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMmDc7IRB1o]Lisa Stansfield - Affection - sincerity - YouTube[/ame]



> (L. Stansfield/I. Devaney/ A. Morris)
> Spoken:
> People say they care, but when it come down to it
> Do they have what I'm singing for
> 
> Let's sing it for
> Sincerity
> Sincerity
> 
> People, rushin' 'round in their lonely lives
> They'd like to care for others, but frankly,
> They don't have the time
> 'Cause they're always doin' the things
> They have to do so they'll be alright
> Their always lookin' out for their own side
> People think they've got priorities right
> 
> Chorus:
> Sincerity
> The road we need to travel for a better way of life
> Sincerity
> An attitude we need to take if we want to survive
> Come on give me (come on) sincerity
> Come on give me (come on) sincerity
> 
> Heartaches, everybody now and then
> They're cryin' out for others,
> to listen to them like a friend
> But we're always sayin' we don't have the time
> But we really sympathize, maybe another time
> Don't think about tomorrow
> Do it while you've got the chance
> 
> (Chorus)
> 
> Come on give me (come on) sincerity
> Come on give me (come on) sincerity
> 
> But we're always sayin' we don't have the time
> We really sympathize, well, maybe another time
> Don't think about tomorrow
> Do it while you've got the chance


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th1kQER770M]U2 & B.B. King: When Love Comes To Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPLh_QVxsqU&feature=related]Crossroads (Live) - Derek and the Dominos - YouTube[/ame]
Crossroads (Live) - Derek and the Dominos


----------



## Ropey

Carly Simon - Jesse

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNBOFdtOWng]Jesse - Carly Simon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGmUsJvRv7U]Marty Robbins - Big Iron - YouTube[/ame]

Immie


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJPSBVbYrXE&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL0C1CC395FBCCB086]Shane MacGowan and Friends - "I Put A Spell On You" (Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWy3X7f4MyY]Sade (1/17) - The Sweetest Taboo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEX-q387Vlw]DAVID ALLAN COE - The Ride #5 - YouTube[/ame]

and then


Immie


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgBIeozJU2g]A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash Live 1968 - YouTube[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bi_kRv0dOk]teddy bear by red sovine - YouTube[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Ropey

Jay and the Americans - Gypsy Woman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-kQfC-ot1A]JAY AND THE AMERICANS - "GYPSY WOMAN" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-TXBniRz1g&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL67B9D39B9B6231C9]Tim McGraw: Don&#39;t take the girl - music video (lyrics in description) - YouTube[/ame]

Immie


----------



## del

big iron marty robbins

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MAz9NY44Qc]Big Iron - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS3ErDN50Qk]Jimmy Dean - Big Bad John (1961) - YouTube[/ame]
Jimmy Dean - Big Bad John (1961)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpTJg2EBpw&feature=related]Sixteen Tons - Tennessee Ernie Ford - YouTube[/ame]
Sixteen Tons - Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-rNnIXJmZs&feature=related]Johnny Horton- 1814 Battle of New Orleans - YouTube[/ame]
Johnny Horton- 1814 Battle of New Orleans


----------



## Ropey

Allanah Myles - Black Velvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS870zCCAwM]Alannah Myles (Official Site) Black Velvet - YouTube[/ame]

If you please...


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPFKMco8AL0]All That Jazz - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtTHsBlhdxo]Sia - I go to sleep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aayzjy-hTkw]Allman Brothers Band - Nobody Left To Run With - Where It All Begins - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers Band - Nobody Left To Run With - Where It All Begins


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JK7LqqwcO0&feature=related]Allman Brothers End of the line - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers End of the line


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIY8CoMILgU&feature=related]One Way Out-The Allman Bros. Band - YouTube[/ame]
One Way Out-The Allman Bros. Band


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Si759fiEx3c&feature=related]The Allman Brothers Band - Southbound - YouTube[/ame]
The Allman Brothers Band - Southbound


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giBkrXB5eQQ]Cee-Lo Green Fuck You - YouTube[/ame]

For the Broken Glass in my old Monitor...

Boaf of dem. 



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpFIw_CngUE]Traffic - Light Up or Leave Me Alone - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Light Up or Leave Me Alone


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkADj0TPrJA&feature=fvst]Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]
Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight (Official Video)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hczkfq91RVI&feature=related]Marc Cohn & Jeff Pevar "Fever" LIVE - YouTube[/ame]
Marc Cohn & Jeff Pevar "Fever" LIVE


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Y9S8MT8THw&feature=related]Sade Is It a Crime lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Sade Is It a Crime lyrics


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAQKFNrL-o0]A Fifth Of Beethoven - Walter Murphy & The Big Apple Band (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFFlCXS6RKs&feature=related]Moody Blues Lost in a Lost World - YouTube[/ame]
Moody Blues Lost in a Lost World


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PzAwyU0Gi4&feature=related]The Moody Blues - The Land of Make-Believe - YouTube[/ame]
The Moody Blues - The Land of Make-Believe


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75XWbsSx-E&feature=related]The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes - YouTube[/ame]
The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBsdHoTdOmc&feature=related]Moody Blues - Question - YouTube[/ame]
Moody Blues - Question


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXTe3K7BllM&feature=related]The Who - Tommy, Can You Hear Me? - YouTube[/ame]
The Who - Tommy, Can You Hear Me?


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRD_gIoVOmY&feature=related]The Who - I&#39;m Free - YouTube[/ame]
The Who - I'm Free


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KXb5EM6LXc&feature=related]See Me Feel Me - The Who - YouTube[/ame]
See Me Feel Me - The Who


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDbAtWpoA6k]The Who - Love reign over me - YouTube[/ame]
The Who - Love reign over me


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl9bvuAV-Ao&feature=related]Magic Bus The Who ( HQ sound ) - YouTube[/ame]
Magic Bus The Who ( HQ sound )


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH17UX_48-4&feature=related]Buffalo Springfield - 09 - Rock & Roll Woman - YouTube[/ame]
Buffalo Springfield - 09 - Rock & Roll Woman


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM3zyq4D6Ig]Small Faces - Itchycoo Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWbQKEwiids]Motley Crue "Live wire" Us festival - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3CfvXnawOo&feature=related]Bad Company - Burning Sky - YouTube[/ame]
Bad Company - Burning Sky


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC9WO9M-wLo&feature=related]Bad Company - Rock Steady - YouTube[/ame]
Bad Company - Rock Steady


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh5NV-Lyzok&feature=related]Bad Company - Holy Water - YouTube[/ame]
Bad Company - Holy Water


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTSxAMPXJ80]Grand Funk Railroad - Walk Like a Man - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - Walk Like a Man


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nhUlKYeUoE&feature=related]We&#39;re an american band- Grand Funk - YouTube[/ame]
We're an american band- Grand Funk


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29RvK7OI2Fg&feature=related]Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music .1972 - YouTube[/ame]
Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music .1972


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p88Rh3C_rQ&feature=related]Doobie Brothers- Give me the beat boys - YouTube[/ame]
Doobie Brothers- Give me the beat boys


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BwOXlGbW6Q&feature=related]Eagles - Desperado - YouTube[/ame]
Eagles - Desperado


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE&feature=related]"Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles - YouTube[/ame]
"Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvj99sK1Gl0]Ten years after - I&#39;d love to change to world - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg]Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WQ9MJzeIxw]Bill Miller - Geronimo&#39;s Cadillac - YouTube[/ame]
Bill Miller - Geronimo's Cadillac


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s&feature=artist]Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey - YouTube[/ame]
Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey


----------



## Dude111

Listening to Super 80s  (Toy Soldiers)

www.myfreenetradio.com/listen80s.asx


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk]Cool Change Little River Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw9gLjEGJrw&feature=related]Crosby, Stills & Nash - Southern Cross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0&feature=related]Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft #1 Hit(1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miwFiefa918&feature=related]she´s a maniac - flashdance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vST6hVRj2A&feature=related]"The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" - Gordon Lightfoot (HD w/ Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rR7E6NfY4]Gordon Lightfoot Sundown - YouTube[/ame]
Gordon Lightfoot Sundown


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEMuAnFH_lM&feature=related]Tuesday Afternoon-The Moody Blues-(Long Extended Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BteIwbKU_iQ&feature=related]Van Morrison - Days Like This - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPVUa29kHu8&feature=related]The Rolling Stones - Paint It Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBI_Av00_Fo]Led Zeppelin: All My Love (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDJRCO5kTuM]Led Zeppelin - Over the Hills and Far Away - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Over the Hills and Far Away


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM&feature=related]AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Garth Brooks is a stingy jerk!


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0LDbf4ipWM]AC/DC - Highway To Hell(with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
AC/DC - Highway To Hell(with lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Evu8L2pF7w&feature=related]Helo Thunder - ACDC Thunder Struck - YouTube[/ame]
Helo Thunder - ACDC Thunder Struck


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=236Lquwq22A]Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave - YouTube[/ame]
Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT20nbt85Go&feature=related]acdc-back in black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kjh9lQXLWk&feature=related]hells bells - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZvXucCw2Jo&feature=related]Black Sabbath - The Wizard - YouTube[/ame]
Black Sabbath - The Wizard


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkGZGPmOcFk&feature=related]Black Sabbath - Fairies Wear Boots - YouTube[/ame]
Black Sabbath - Fairies Wear Boots


----------



## Jos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hX-9_3q6Z_g&feature=related]Jean Luc Ponty - Cosmic Messenger Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEHckjjbE8I&feature=fvst]FOOL ON THE HILL - Sergio Mendes & Brasil &#39;66 - YouTube[/ame]
FOOL ON THE HILL - Sergio Mendes & Brasil '66


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzG-BP6RYko]MAMAS & PAPAS Go where you wanna go ( mono ) 1966 - YouTube[/ame]
MAMAS & PAPAS Go where you wanna go ( mono ) 1966


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkBwNEferV0&feature=related]Mamas & Papas - Make Your Own Kind Of Music - YouTube[/ame]
Mamas & Papas - Make Your Own Kind Of Music


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18x2qVpu_gE&feature=related]Sharon Tate - Twelve-Thirty - YouTube[/ame]
Sharon Tate - Twelve-Thirty


----------



## Intense

Mamas and the Papas - I Saw Her Again


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5_QV97eYqM&feature=related]Simon & Garfunkel - Cecilia - YouTube[/ame]
Simon & Garfunkel - Cecilia


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVXmMMSo47s&feature=related]"Lola"- The Kinks - YouTube[/ame]
"Lola"- The Kinks


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP0GaPo48h0&feature=related]The Kinks - Louie, Louie - YouTube[/ame]
The Kinks - Louie, Louie


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RI-QtEAwvE]Van Morrison - Gloria! *WITH LYRICS* - YouTube[/ame]
Van Morrison - Gloria! *WITH LYRICS*


----------



## Intense

Van Morrison - Into The Mystic


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cin0QzuEss]White Bird- It&#39;s A Beautiful Day -1968 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCc7XJRDD74]Gary Wright - Love Is Alive (Midnight Special, 1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pHNkOQCIzk&feature=related]Nazareth - Love Hurts Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSxzEy-m9KY]Joe Cocker - With A Little Help From My Friends - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x-fAOXQCZ8&feature=related]Maria Maria (Santana / Wyclef Jean) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtYE7zSOr8Q&feature=related]The Kinks - You Really Got Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7r-V1id038]Bob Seger - Fire Down Below - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAf3gqdCrDs&feature=related]Santana & Clapton - Jingo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwnC_8_ZeYE]Couldn&#39;t Get It Right - Climax Blues Band (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j83xviHVmGg&feature=related]Bachman - Turner Overdrive - Let It Ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

Probably my favorite all time Santana:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXp413NynFk]Santana - Smooth (feat. Rob Thomas) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nVRaDX6kRU&feature=related]Jean-Lyc Ponty - Imaginary Voyage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

My fave from Mr. Santana:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBDLQZgntYE]Europa (Earth&#39;s Cry, Heaven&#39;s Smile), Santana - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPOTg-7pV64]Yes - Roundabout - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJM7TdshUbw&feature=related]I&#39;ve Seen all Good People(studio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIBhwWbviFw]UFO - Love to Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Meister said:


> My fave from Mr. Santana:
> 
> Europa (Earth's Cry, Heaven's Smile), Santana - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACdwCIld3kE&feature=related]Samba Pa Ti - Santana (Live in Mexico) - YouTube[/ame]

And mine.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM7NQQ0Lfu4]Carrie Underwood - Cowboy Casanova - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgmzzDWUJ94]The Alan Parsons Project- Days Are Numbers (The Traveller) - YouTube[/ame]
The Alan Parsons Project- Days Are Numbers (The Traveller)


----------



## Intense

The Alan Parsons Project- Damned If I Do 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3AQHoqpnC8&feature=related]The Alan Parsons Project- Damned If I Do - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah3sts1_zLQ&feature=related]The Alan Parsons Project - The Turn Of A Friendly Card - YouTube[/ame]
The Alan Parsons Project - The Turn Of A Friendly Card


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw6UjyVspAc&feature=related]The Alan Parsons Project- Breakdown - YouTube[/ame]
The Alan Parsons Project- Breakdown


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_Ev4r0MKLc]Time - Alan Parsons Project - YouTube[/ame]
Time - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Jos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlppIdtLw5A&feature=related]J.J Cale / Call Me The Breeze - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gbfnh1oVTk0&feature=related]Rocket 88 (Original Version) - Ike Turner/Jackie Brenston - YouTube[/ame]
Rocket 88 (Original Version) - Ike Turner/Jackie Brenston


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIwnAs4iwaE]Hitchin` A Ride - Vanity Fare - YouTube[/ame]

Hitchin` A Ride - Vanity Fare


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Typp86uij9E&feature=related]The Outsiders -Time Won&#39;t Let Me 1966 - YouTube[/ame]
The Outsiders -Time Won't Let Me 1966


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CVJFQkPkCg&feature=related]The American Breed - Bend Me, Shape Me - YouTube[/ame]
The American Breed - Bend Me, Shape Me


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk9wH9Tx-_c&feature=related]ROBIN MCNAMARA- "LAY A LITTLE LOVIN&#39; ON ME" - YouTube[/ame]
ROBIN MCNAMARA- "LAY A LITTLE LOVIN' ON ME"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPStw1SzcQc&feature=related]DADDY DEWDROP- "CHICK-A-BOOM (DON&#39;T YA JES&#39; LOVE IT)" - YouTube[/ame]
DADDY DEWDROP- "CHICK-A-BOOM (DON'T YA JES' LOVE IT)"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FguJqN5VQw]little willy lyrics~sweet - YouTube[/ame]
little willy lyrics~sweet


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNnnWfUpYGg]B.J. Thomas - Hooked on a Feeling - YouTube[/ame]
B.J. Thomas - Hooked on a Feeling


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfYkhQblYjY&feature=related]Too late to turn back now - Cornelius Bros and Sister Rose - YouTube[/ame]
Too late to turn back now - Cornelius Bros and Sister Rose


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yiOqTG9Nno&feature=related]Isley Brothers - This Old Heart Of Mine - YouTube[/ame]
Isley Brothers - This Old Heart Of Mine


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9eQShsxkj4&feature=related]This Old Heart Of Mine-Rod Stewart (1989 Version With Ronald Isley - YouTube[/ame]
This Old Heart Of Mine-Rod Stewart (1989 Version With Ronald Isley


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ffj6hKN2n0&feature=related]Rod Stewart - Downtown Train (1990) - YouTube[/ame]
Rod Stewart - Downtown Train (1990)


----------



## Ropey

_Adult Disclaimer_ 

Jim Stafford - Lady Greenfeet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-pN-IxUsjw]Jim Stafford - Lady Greenfeet (1975) - YouTube[/ame]

Jim Stafford - Spider's & Snakes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vudA72hibg&feature=related]Jim Stafford Spiders and Snakes - YouTube[/ame]

Jim Stafford - My Girl Bill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHGV3PhEg5c&feature=related]Jim Stafford - My Girl Bill - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6FnMKx5crs]Magnolia ~ J.J. Cale - YouTube[/ame]
Magnolia ~ J.J. Cale


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9K12_3LeBM]MOCKINGBIRD -Toby Keith and his daughter Krystal (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fgxyyrqZ-I&feature=related]Charlie Parker - I&#39;ve Got Rhythm (Best jazz ever) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cRTAy5GgVE]DOWN BY THE RIVER/BUDDY MILES - YouTube[/ame]
DOWN BY THE RIVER/BUDDY MILES


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w05CYrXe4p4&feature=related]BUDDY MILES - Them Changes - YouTube[/ame]
BUDDY MILES - Them Changes


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjwVwASlVn4&feature=related]So What - Jonh Coltrane and Miles Davis - YouTube[/ame]
So What - Jonh Coltrane and Miles Davis


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEPFH-gz3wE&feature=related]Miles Davis & John Coltrane - Kind of blue - YouTube[/ame]
Miles Davis & John Coltrane - Kind of blue


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDS_nqHaUvc&feature=related]Miles Davis - Nature boy - YouTube[/ame]
Miles Davis - Nature boy


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT4-mBAC6KA]Compared To What - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCG3kJtQBKo&feature=related]Lena Horne - Stormy Weather (1943) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Glenn Frey - The Heat Is On

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-mU-YSk32I]glenn frey - the heat is on video - YouTube[/ame]

Bob Segar - Shakedown 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsw3g3b0wq8]Bob Seger - Shakedown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzQfGfDb81A&feature=related]Grand Funk Railroad- I&#39;m Your Captain - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad- I'm Your Captain


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTSzoYKnuio]Treat - Live at the Fillmore 1968 - YouTube[/ame]
Treat - Live at the Fillmore 1968


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dg3o-fL4GC0&feature=related]Deep Purple - Highway Star - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple - Highway Star


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-ScDz4Vj98]Deep Purple-My Woman From Tokyo- 720p HD - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple-My Woman From Tokyo- 720p HD


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-w5sE82dKV0&feature=related]Deep Purple Space Trucking - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple-My Woman From Tokyo- 720p HD


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLzqQupzzmA&feature=related]Hush - Deep Purple - YouTube[/ame]
Hush - Deep Purple


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zwlf35soxis]EDDIE MONEY Baby Hold On To Me live 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Evu8L2pF7w&feature=related]Helo Thunder - ACDC Thunder Struck - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMXMbiu1XqI&feature=related]Back in Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YabB2SW7J-c&feature=related]Peter Frampton Show Me the Way LIVE 1975 Midnight Special - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4FgZNo5j7I&ob=av2e]Alabama - She And I - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNCo51isnZc]Talking Heads Wild Wild Life (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Journey - Don't Stop Believin'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSVnt3--Nnk].[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4ekRYY9LQg&feature=related]Journey - Don't Stop Believin' (Original Acapella) - YouTube[/ame]

^ Original With Vocals Lifted Up  

Can Steve Perry Sing?

Steve Perry - Faithfully 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8imszU1JSA]Steve Perry - Faithfully - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRu93TEcSl8&feature=related]The Ides Of March - Vehicle (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
The Ides Of March - Vehicle (1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXKboDqiSbE]Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love


----------



## Ropey

Golden Earring - Twilight Zone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w&feature=related]Golden earring - Twilight zone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZVMBzLV5Ps]Beth Hart Band - Am I The One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rick Wakeman - The Forest & Battle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pNVkkXqprk]Rick Wakeman - The Forest - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FetjPVYbKj0]Rick Wakeman - The Battle, The Forest part 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItQ6U_dIQWc]I Only Wanna Be With You - Bay City Rollers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3pvsiQvSPs]Ian Thomas - Painted Ladies - YouTube[/ame]
Ian Thomas - Painted Ladies


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvVN_KRriTM&feature=related]One Fine Morning-Lighthouse (STEREO) - YouTube[/ame]
One Fine Morning-Lighthouse (STEREO)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrZRURcb1cM&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac - Dreams [with lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]
Fleetwood Mac - Dreams [with lyrics]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX8tFvInN3Y&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac - Gypsy [with lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]
Fleetwood Mac - Gypsy [with lyrics]


----------



## Intense

"Dreams" - The Allman Brothers Band - FULL 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBo_POKv21w]"Dreams" - The Allman Brothers Band - FULL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2BavhwpIJg]10 CC - I&#39;m Not In Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

10CC - Dreadlock Holiday

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsrxzhnJOR4]10cc "Dreadlock Holiday" Wembley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtLbE3IUY2U]The Black Crowes - Hard To Handle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2Fs5GrUBwI]Steely Dan - Do It Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3HemKGDavw&feature=related]Ramble On - Led Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VpiYxbmbDg&feature=related]Learning to Fly - Jets (with Pink Floyd) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiL5C_-nUh8]Ben E. King - Spanish Harlem - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTgZJyicteE]Matchbox 20 -bright lights (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJSOJHBZQG4]Kelly Clarkson-Breakaway(CD Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ml3xFbDMcs&feature=related]The Doors - When The Music&#39;s Over - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_VfhKfCpDI&feature=related]The Doors - The Crystal Ship - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF4-r2MpRMs]Castles Made of Sand- jimi hendrix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE6MwpEV3pU&feature=related]Cream - Badge (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llmhZNE_0ow]Rolling Stones - Doo doo doo heartbreaker ( Original Rare Promo Film 1973 HD ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvpB-dTIc_Q]Annie Lennox - Little Bird 1993 (Fan Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYK7bEo1Z4M]Train In Vain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPy2eTPUHAU&feature=related]Stray Cats - Rock This Town 83&#39; - Live! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Km1gSuDzN8]Ry Cooder - See you in hell, blind boy ( crossroads) 1986.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

These guys were better live then most bands with weeks of studio production!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBUJztI884M]Queen - We Will Rock You and We Are The Champion (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tq-UsaRchI&feature=related]Rush- Spirit Of The Radio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-t6U0dhf2g]Born On The Bayou by Creedence Clearwater Revival (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lo5mvTfYSQY]Keith Medley "Ancestors" - 27 string guitar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5J54RVZjYs&feature=related]America - Ventura Highway (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
America - Ventura Highway (with lyrics)


----------



## Intense

namvet said:


> Keith Medley "Ancestors" - 27 string guitar - YouTube



Cool. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zj5-vKuXT8s&feature=related]"Hall Of The Mountain King" Keith Medley and his 27-string Medley Guitar - YouTube[/ame]
"Hall Of The Mountain King" Keith Medley and his 27-string Medley Guitar


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwOVkiqSwhE]Keith Medley - "Ride" Teaser - 27 String Guitar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTFm9gFz3_w&feature=fvwrel]Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgnzUl1SYd0&feature=related]King Curtis - Them Changes - YouTube[/ame]
King Curtis - Them Changes


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC-oP84mRME&feature=related]Seals and Crofts Diamond Girl - YouTube[/ame]
Seals and Crofts Diamond Girl


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cywSXiD66zU&feature=related]AmericaVenturaHighway - YouTube[/ame]
AmericaVenturaHighway


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QZjJU-mtFU&feature=related]England Dan & John Ford Coley...Love is the Answer - YouTube[/ame]
England Dan & John Ford Coley...Love is the Answer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M0r1iSeiHU&feature=relmfu]Tommy James & the Shondells Crystal Blue Persuasion - YouTube[/ame]
Tommy James & the Shondells Crystal Blue Persuasion


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skydln4BhDI&feature=related]TOMMY JAMES- " DRAGGIN&#39; THE LINE " ( W / LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]
TOMMY JAMES- " DRAGGIN' THE LINE " ( W / LYRICS)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ago-acfPgA&feature=related]Tommy James & The Shondells - Hanky Panky - YouTube[/ame]
Tommy James & The Shondells - Hanky Panky


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAmgTNATJkk&feature=related]Billy Idol - "Mony Mony" - YouTube[/ame]
Billy Idol - "Mony Mony"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41ohFqkhASU]The Doors - L.A. Woman - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - L.A. Woman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgF1StWBp2E&feature=related]The Doors - Gloria (Subtítulado en español) - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - Gloria (Subtítulado en español)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn52L8MqRTY&feature=related]The Doors roadhouse blues live - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors roadhouse blues live


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM5FpBD0tJE]DOGZERO...LIVE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPIHNEOmQ3I&feature=related]SANTANA -TREAT - YouTube[/ame]
SANTANA -TREAT


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdmevPWZTRg&feature=related]SANTANA, Song Of The Wind - YouTube[/ame]
SANTANA, Song Of The Wind


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIkiKy-T-gU&feature=related]A Fool No More - Peter Green Full version - YouTube[/ame]
A Fool No More - Peter Green Full version


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E62SZ1CmBOI]DJ Vadim - Your Revolution (feat. Sarah Jones) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ur55juZ4Og]alice cooper - you and me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Stray Cats - Stray Cat Strut

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEtbfzMLVWU]Stray Cats - Stray Cat Strut - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQcUyhoxTg]Blue Oyster Cult - (Don&#39;t Fear) The Reaper 1976 [Studio Version]cowbell link in description - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Stray Cats - Rockabilly Rules

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2IP6Q23WUk]Stray Cats - Rockabilly Rules (Live In Paris) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utTrbSo3hS4&feature=related]Blue Oyster Cult - Burnin for you - YouTube[/ame]
Blue Oyster Cult - Burnin for you


----------



## Ropey

The Brian Seltzer Orchestra - Sexy and 17

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1bKMzs9_70]The Brian Setzer Orchestra - Sexy And 17 HD - YouTube[/ame]

Rowwwrrrr....


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xM7lPHVtgqw]Stray Cats - Runaway Boys 1980 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njG7p6CSbCU]Working Class Hero - John Lennon - YouTube[/ame]
Working Class Hero - John Lennon


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeC5ykCFP2g&feature=fvwrel]John Lennon - Instant Karma - YouTube[/ame]
John Lennon - Instant Karma


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrkwgTBrW78&feature=related]Revolution - The Beatles - YouTube[/ame]
Revolution - The Beatles


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0AcHR_0PzU]Beatles- Fool on the Hill (Beatles greatest hits album 67-70) - YouTube[/ame]
Beatles- Fool on the Hill (Beatles greatest hits album 67-70)


----------



## Ropey

John Lennon - Jealous Guy 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lLs2dC9NaE]John Lennon - Jealous Guy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

John Lennon - Mother

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDVkkwl6aJo&feature=related]John Lennon - Mother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bad Company - Rock Steady

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEouc2h_SBA]Bad Company - Rock Steady live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkcRZSdc8us]Norwegian Wood (This Bird has Flown) - YouTube[/ame]
Norwegian Wood (This Bird has Flown)


----------



## Ropey

Bad Company Rock and Roll Fantasy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHemB0t31Tw&feature=related]Bad Company - Rock and Roll Fantasy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Beatles - Hello, Goodbye

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0NuHRMFOiA&feature=related]The Beatles - Hello, Goodbye (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-W4WUoY56Y&feature=related]You&#39;ve Got To Hide Your Love Away - The Beatles - YouTube[/ame]
You've Got To Hide Your Love Away - The Beatles


----------



## Ropey

The Beatles - I Feel Fine

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3j6S8N8bTE&feature=related]The Beatles - I Feel Fine (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3CfvXnawOo&feature=related]Bad Company - Burning Sky - YouTube[/ame]
Bad Company - Burning Sky


----------



## Ropey

Paul Anka - You Are My Destiny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mtvl8IbX434&feature=related]You are my destiny - Paul Anka (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0&feature=related]Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version) - YouTube[/ame]
Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny7vW6dgnUY]Free - All Right Now [totp] - YouTube[/ame]
Free - All Right Now [totp]


----------



## Ropey

Beastie Boys - (You Got) to Fight For Your Right (To Party)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBShN8qT4lk](You Gotta) Fight For Your Right (To Party) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Black Eyed Peas - I Gotta Feeling 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSD4vsh1zDA&feature=related]The Black Eyed Peas - I Gotta Feeling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBM6wdMq8CI&feature=related]Ten Years After - Love Like a Man - YouTube[/ame]
Ten Years After - Love Like a Man


----------



## Ropey

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9sGd-JLvNA]Lynyrd Skynyrd Freebird w/ Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JpDGXqJdKo&feature=related]Band On The Run - Paul McCartney - YouTube[/ame]
Band On The Run - Paul McCartney


----------



## Ropey

Ten Years After - Woodstock

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFpfureaCVs]Ten Years After live at Woodstock 1969. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKvllT4I9w0&feature=related]Free - Fire And Water - YouTube[/ame]
Free - Fire And Water


----------



## Ropey

Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder - Ebony and Ivory

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZtiJN6yiik&feature=related]Ebony and Ivory - Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1U1YFWKP-U]Blackfoot- Highway Song - YouTube[/ame]
Blackfoot- Highway Song


----------



## Ropey

Barry Manilow - I Write the Songs

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VH2SVes0E8&feature=related]I Write The Songs by Barry Manilow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Albert Hammond - It Never Rains in California

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pyC7WnvLT4&feature=related]Albert Hammond - It Never Rains In Southern California - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Lobo - I Want You to Want Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-pxgUyC_V4&feature=related]Lobo - I&#39;d Love You To Want Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5yyeyLnnoo]Marshall Tucker Band Take The Highway - YouTube[/ame]
Marshall Tucker Band Take The Highway


----------



## Ropey

Blackfoot - Wishing Well

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BZUjAIXPXU&feature=related]Wishing Well - Blackfoot - YouTube[/ame]

Lower the base a bit.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdIOtdLnVsU&feature=related]MANDY Barry Manilow - YouTube[/ame]
MANDY Barry Manilow


----------



## Ropey

Black-Eyed Peas - Wishing Well

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9LH_y159sg&ob=av2e]The Black Eyed Peas - Don&#39;t Stop The Party - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6HPqxdqpm4]Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59BZxgohr9g&feature=related]Bobby Goldsboro - Honey - YouTube[/ame]
Bobby Goldsboro - Honey


----------



## Ropey

Bob Seger - Against the Wind 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcDCvQbOdig&feature=related]Bob Seger - Against the Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njvgjZbjoR4][HQ] Jim Croce - You Don&#39;t Mess Around With Jim [HD] - YouTube[/ame]
[HQ] Jim Croce - You Don't Mess Around With Jim [HD]


----------



## Ropey

Bobby Goldsboro - Watchin Scotty Grow 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G75cORqX_oQ]Bobby Goldsboro - Watchin Scotty Grow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Autumn Of My Life - Bobby Goldsboro  - My song 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyjb6NDgRw8]Autumn Of My Life - Bobby Goldsboro - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd-acqKRvso]Bob Seger- - -Turn The Page (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Bob Seger- - -Turn The Page (With Lyrics)


----------



## Ropey

Jim Croce - Time in a Bottle 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBWDHyAct4w][HQ] Jim Croce - Time in a Bottle [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA]John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USVvxcaa4OA]Jim Croce - New York&#39;s Not My Home - YouTube[/ame]
Jim Croce - New York's Not My Home


----------



## Ropey

Metallica - Turn the Page

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwsorrTWMz4]Turn The Page - Metallica [HQ Audio] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIvQQXGyr3A&feature=related]Harry Chapin - What Made America Famous - YouTube[/ame]
Harry Chapin - What Made America Famous


----------



## Ropey

Eddie and the Cruisers - Tender Years

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpuKDQ3gUnY&feature=related]eddie and cruisers tender years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Harry Chapin - W.O.L.D.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVh6aOwY08g]Harry Chapin W.O.L.D. (WOLD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Heavy - How You Like Me Now? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVzvRsl4rEM]The Heavy - How You Like Me Now? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLOpyx2bdQA&feature=related]cat stevens - Miles From Nowhere - Tea For The Tillerman - YouTube[/ame]
cat stevens - Miles From Nowhere - Tea For The Tillerman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPr_WQm0-UY&feature=related]cat stevens - Where Do The Children Play - Tea For The Tille - YouTube[/ame]
cat stevens - Where Do The Children Play - Tea For The Tille


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG-VtXYUYLQ&feature=related]cat stevens - On The Road To Find Out - Tea For The Tillerma - YouTube[/ame]
cat stevens - On The Road To Find Out - Tea For The Tillerma


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjXjxnaH8Yk&feature=related]Ten Years After - I Woke Up This Morning - YouTube[/ame]
Ten Years After - I Woke Up This Morning


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc]THE HOLLIES - He Ain&#39;t Heavy, He&#39;s My Brother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2P_RJJYjzY&feature=related]Ten Years After - Religion - YouTube[/ame]
Ten Years After - Religion


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvj99sK1Gl0&feature=related]Ten years after - I&#39;d love to change to world - YouTube[/ame]
Ten years after - I'd love to change to world


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOIo4lEpsPY]James Taylor - Fire and Rain, Live 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agWpGKg0u3g]Rare Earth - Get ready - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHAFmFsb9XM]Merle Haggard -- The Fightin&#39; Side Of Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGO6DJBo9MY]The Eagles New Kid In Town Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

AquaAthena said:


> Merle Haggard -- The Fightin' Side Of Me - YouTube



got to meet him many years ago

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Qg78BBD_jo]Waylon Jennings & Willie Nelson - Just To Satisfy You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN0tCQjT2YI&feature=related]Crosby, Stills & Nash - Cathedral - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a5AICDKs7g]Shocking Blue - Venus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtC7i4KMRgo]Molly Hatchet-Dreams I&#39;ll Never See.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCjspyo-_aI]Black Sabbath-Wizard - YouTube[/ame]
Black Sabbath-Wizard


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqJ7trVVpLU]triumph lay it on the line original video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe7iYcIwArw&feature=related]Zebra - Who&#39;s Behind The Door? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQLWMvJ3sp4&feature=related]SAGA - On The Loose (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Hadn't listened to this for a long, long time!  At least 20 years!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyDVi2Bl4os&feature=related]Children of the Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrVDViSlsSM&feature=related]Babe I&#39;m Gonna Leave You-Led Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]
Babe I'm Gonna Leave You-Led Zeppelin


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auDv6cf2PBM&feature=related]Dazed And Confused-Led Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]
Dazed And Confused-Led Zeppelin


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFjqlx8eSfQ]Ghost Riders in the Sky - The outlaws - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKbPUzhWeeI]The Doors - Riders on the storm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ0onxQIY_w]Mann&#39;s Fate - Jorma Kaukonen & Jack Casady (Hot Tuna) 1969 - YouTube[/ame]
Mann's Fate - Jorma Kaukonen & Jack Casady (Hot Tuna) 1969


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MFTK-71S2c]Midnight Oil- Beds Are Burning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qay7R0JKKsY]Stevie Nicks with Don Henley - Leather And Lace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UD0c58nNCQ&feature=related]Stevie Nicks - Stop Draggin&#39; My Heart Around - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1iuSmZHcwY&feature=related]The Chain - Fleetwood Mac - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ksmsv4myOmg]Fleetwood Mac ~ Silver Springs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Atheists, just skip this one. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ped1jYLFtkA]Friends Are Friends Forever - Michael W. Smith - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY3LAFJbKyY]metallica - enter sandman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzwO4iW3P0Q]Fleetwood Mac - Hold Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceYjg1dy-h0]Linda Ronstad - Blue Bayou - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQsjAbZDx-4&ob=av2n]Abba - Fernando - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXnxTNIWkc&ob=av2e]4 Non Blondes - What's Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbkbGF27JyY]Bee Gees Massachusetts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw&feature=related]Adele - Rolling In The Deep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lr0hV0CSzo&feature=channel_video_title]Three Dog Night Never Been To Spain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDTZ7iX4vTQ&ob=av2e]Foster The People - Pumped Up Kicks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

PixieStix said:


> Adele - Rolling In The Deep - YouTube



I love her. Don't know if you heard the news.

Adele Cancels U.S. Tour Because of Vocal Cord Hemorrhage - ABC News


----------



## Ropey

Adele - Set Fire to the Rain

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lWUNwxz3-U]adele - set fire to the rain - YouTube[/ame]

What a powerfully vanilla edge to her voice.


----------



## Ropey

David Bowie - Space Oddity

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY5a3Un3y8g]DAVID BOWIE - First TV appearance 1970 - SPACE ODDITY - YouTube[/ame]

Great video even if the audio has issues. I remember that style all the way to the Disco... Duck.... 

Dave Jones (Bowie) Interview at 17

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5zxeLwUSdk]David Bowie interview at 17! - YouTube[/ame]

David Bowie - Changes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75R3TkXorC4]Ziggy Stardust - Changes / Space Oddity (Live 1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sXnDH98J1g&feature=related]My dirty girl.. eots 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdrUY63r2jM&feature=fvst]Three Dog Night "You"[/ame]
Three Dog Night "You"&#8471; from the Harmony© Album 1971


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeXcaRYNlSQ&feature=related]Easy To Be Hard -- Three Dog Night (in HD) - YouTube[/ame]
Easy To Be Hard -- Three Dog Night (in HD)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ1tF6LgB40&feature=related]THREE DOG NIGHT- "OUT IN THE COUNTRY" - YouTube[/ame]
THREE DOG NIGHT- "OUT IN THE COUNTRY"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWSOpeWU25Y&feature=related]Three Dog Night- Night In The City (LP) - YouTube[/ame]
Three Dog Night- Night In The City (LP)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2zbLaC4Nig&feature=related]Sunlight - Three Dog Night - YouTube[/ame]
Sunlight - Three Dog Night


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ]Kansas - Dust In The Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKFN0czwoIY&feature=related]The Moody Blues - The Other side of life (Live) - YouTube[/ame]
The Moody Blues - The Other side of life (Live)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBsdHoTdOmc&feature=related]Moody Blues - Question - YouTube[/ame]
Moody Blues - Question


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc17DqcA6Qc&feature=related]The Yardbirds - Shapes Of Things - YouTube[/ame]
The Yardbirds - Shapes Of Things


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pM1qZBFiOLU&feature=related]The Yardbirds - Heart Full Of Soul - YouTube[/ame]
The Yardbirds - Heart Full Of Soul


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd1gRHk28IE&feature=related]The Yardbirds - Train Kept A Rollin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
The Yardbirds - Train Kept A Rollin'


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFGSfgq81Bg&feature=related]The Yardbirds - New York City Blues - YouTube[/ame]
The Yardbirds - New York City Blues


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeg9Af7q9Jw&feature=channel_video_title]Honey and the Moon - Redemption&#39;s son album (Joseph Arthur) with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QotZ7TIaztw&feature=channel_video_title]Joseph Arthur - In The Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrkwgTBrW78]Revolution - The Beatles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlmWA13c5Yw]svafnir - the morning forest - YouTube[/ame]

In the clouds of gray
In the realm of sea
Lies a mourning forest
Crysten fade and gray

It's dwellers have lifted
No birds chirp in it's clouds
The whispering forest of the wind
Had left it no sound

Well the years gone by
The forest fell asleep
Remembering elder days
The sewers driven deep

When the sky was in gray
And the sun was black
But it's time to face the truth
Those days will never come back

Over the centuries
The forest passed away
The well callen roads revived
To rise when times would change


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNqqs4h4M7c&feature=related]Little River Band - Lonesome Loser - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPYFWnzjIy0&feature=channel_video_title]Tom Petty - Saving Grace (Video) - YouTube[/ame]



I'm passing sleeping cities
Fading by degrees
Not believing all I see to be so

I'm flyin' over backyards
Country homes and ranches
Watching life between the branches below

And it's hard to say
Who you are these days
But you run on anyway
Don't you baby?

You keep running for another place
To find that saving grace

I'm moving on alone over ground that no one owns
Past statues that atone for my sins
There's a guard on every door
And a drink on every floor
Overflowing with a thousand amens

And it's hard to say
Who you are these days
But you run on anyway
Don't you baby?

You keep running for another place
To find that saving grace
Don't you baby?

You're rolling up the carpet
Of your father's two-room mansion
No headroom for expansion no more
And there's a corner of the floor
They're telling you is yours
You're confident but not really sure

And it's hard to say
Who you are these days
But you run on anyway
Don't you baby?

You keep running for another place
To find that saving grace

Don't you baby?

You keep running for another place
to find that saving grace

Don't you baby? 

I like the highlighted lyrics best


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_umeMtV4QU&feature=channel_video_title]Tom Petty - A Face In The Crowd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rickie Lee Jones - Woody and Dutch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2EUGDz564U]woody and dutch on the slow train to peking - VOXS - YouTube[/ame]

Rickie Lee Jones - Easy Money

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCyQOJxWOkA]Rickie Lee Jones: Easy Money - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

PixieStix said:


> Joseph Arthur - In The Sun - YouTube



He's got John Lennon's nose.   

Give it back Joe...


----------



## PixieStix

The 3 R's of music

Reconcile
Recognize,
Redeem

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8OOWcsFj0U]Muse - Undisclosed Desires - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0McfH-hweQ]Guns N' Roses-November Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxPj3GAYYZ0&feature=channel_video_title]Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## RadiomanATL

Listen, I can deal with the original Dylan version. And I can tolerate the Dead version, the Clapton version and even the GnR version.

But when you start posting the Avril F'in Lavigne version you're flirtin' with some serious negs.


----------



## PixieStix

RadiomanATL said:


> Listen, I can deal with the original Dylan version. And I can tolerate the Dead version, the Clapton version and even the GnR version.
> 
> But when you start posting the Avril F'in Lavigne version you're flirtin' with some serious negs.




Take a second look guy, I posted the wrong link the first time. I edited it about 4 minutes ago, I edited before your little threat of a neg rep

Oh and I did not edit it because I am afraid of reps one way or another, just an FYI

But here ya go,    so what if someone and everyone wants to sing their version of the song?


----------



## RadiomanATL

PixieStix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, I can deal with the original Dylan version. And I can tolerate the Dead version, the Clapton version and even the GnR version.
> 
> But when you start posting the Avril F'in Lavigne version you're flirtin' with some serious negs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a second look guy, I posted the wrong link the first time. I edited it about 4 minutes ago, I edited before your little threat of a neg rep
> 
> Oh and I did not edit it because I am afraid of reps one way or another, just an FYI
> 
> But here ya go,    so what if someone and everyone wants to sing their version of the song?
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EY-S8hEvso]avril lavigne-knocking on heavens door - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


It wasn't a threat, it was a joke.


----------



## PixieStix

RadiomanATL said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, I can deal with the original Dylan version. And I can tolerate the Dead version, the Clapton version and even the GnR version.
> 
> But when you start posting the Avril F'in Lavigne version you're flirtin' with some serious negs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a second look guy, I posted the wrong link the first time. I edited it about 4 minutes ago, I edited before your little threat of a neg rep
> 
> Oh and I did not edit it because I am afraid of reps one way or another, just an FYI
> 
> But here ya go,    so what if someone and everyone wants to sing their version of the song?
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EY-S8hEvso]avril lavigne-knocking on heavens door - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't a threat, it was a joke.
Click to expand...


As was my post 

Thanks for throwing a wet blanket on the music thread though, post a song Radio


----------



## Ropey

RadiomanATL said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, I can deal with the original Dylan version. And I can tolerate the Dead version, the Clapton version and even the GnR version.
> 
> But when you start posting the Avril F'in Lavigne version you're flirtin' with some serious negs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a second look guy, I posted the wrong link the first time. I edited it about 4 minutes ago, I edited before your little threat of a neg rep
> 
> Oh and I did not edit it because I am afraid of reps one way or another, just an FYI
> 
> But here ya go,    so what if someone and everyone wants to sing their version of the song?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EY-S8hEvso]avril lavigne-knocking on heavens door - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't a threat, it was a joke.
Click to expand...




RadiomanATL said:


> Get a towel.



Use yours.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4VCpTZye10&feature=channel_video_title]Three Days Grace - Break - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxDcWvZCSRg&feature=channel_video_title]I Don't Care - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Apocalyptica - Not Strong Enough

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWXlKc_0pNs]apocalyptica - not strong enough (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Hollies - King Midas in Reverse

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_-XSGcjIhM]King Midas in reverse - The Hollies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR7-AUmiNcA&ob=av3e]Sara Bareilles - King Of Anything - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Vc1uktH5lQ&feature=related]Collapse The Light Into Earth - Porcupine Tree - YouTube[/ame]

I won't shiver in the cold
I won't let the shadows take their toll
I won't cover my head in the dark
And I won't forget you when we part

Collapse the Light Into Earth

I won't heal given time
I won't try to change your mind
I won't feel better in the cold light of day
But I wouldn't stop you if you wanted to stay

Collapse the Light Into Earth


----------



## Ropey

PixieStix said:


> Sara Bareilles - King Of Anything - YouTube



^ Wow!

Rilo Kiley - Silver Lining


Reconcile within
recognize the life without
redemption does float​


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ]Billy Joel - The Longest Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsjFi4KkOZc&feature=related]MUSTANG SALLY - WILSON PICKETT. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFl0nlHaWa4]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdLIerfXuZ4]The Who - Who Are You? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Roger Daltrey - Say It Ain't So Joe

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bVGTVrQd6M]Roger Daltrey - Say It Ain't So Joe HQ - YouTube[/ame]

Giving it all away

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhhOmFwp7tc]Roger Daltrey - Giving it all away 1973 - YouTube[/ame]

 After the Fire

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tg4jQAZ_cw]Roger Daltrey - After the Fire (1985) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEG0-3xlAkg]Nazareth Hair of the Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOi2nVB31GM&feature=related]Pink Floyd: Live at Pompeii - Director&#39;s cut - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hUy9ePyo6Q]sound of silence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Memories, for anybody who was around when Christians discovered that music didn't only have to be gospel.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxETLTcv5BM]I WANT TO BE CLONE - steve taylor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW15pwCnows]This Disco (Used To Be A Cute Cathedral) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

John Lennon - A Working Class Hero

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lKwXwU5iWs]Working Class Hero-John Lennon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWBG1j_flrg]Broken Bells - The High Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel

Kind of cool.... 3 songs merged, but no Beatles and no Pink Floyd  ​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5eMvDMMUI0&feature=related]Super RARE video: BEATLES with PINK FLOYD !!! TAKE 20 & 21 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

I bought this album on a whim long ago, check it out, kinda nice. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwFS69nA-1w]Bright Eyes "First Day Of My Life" - YouTube[/ame]

record cover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZc2ylAwRf8]We Are Nowhere And It&#39;s Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Beach Boys -  Stoned and Singing Barbara Ann

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGEWsN3WVW8].[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GHyLhbdzN0]Bright Eyes - At the Bottom of Everything - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Richie Havens - Freedom  (Woodstock) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA51wyl-9IE]Richie Havens, Freedom, (Woodstock) - YouTube[/ame]

Off-Site Link


On-Site Link 2008 This one is a keeper imo.

Crosby, Stills, Nash -  A Long Time Gone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PFCgAhZEO8]Crosby Stills Nash A Long Time Gone Woodstock 1969 - YouTube[/ame]

The Who - Pinball Wizard (Woodstock)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GE8nR-5kL4]Pinball Wizard (The Who Woodstock 1969) - YouTube[/ame]

Ritchie Havens - Handsome Johnny


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqwCko-kzR0]Rod Stewart - Stay with me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fa4HUiFJ6c&feature=related]Can&#39;t you hear me knocking- rolling stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7A2acBVENA&feature=related]Midnight Rider-The Allman Bros. Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCXQycyN_Vs&feature=related]The Marshall Tucker Band - Can&#39;t You See - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5M_Ttstbgs&feature=related]Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth (good sound quality!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1cfTMdjkYM&feature=related]Somebody To Love/White Rabbit Jefferson Airplane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsTK2LHZKPQ&feature=related]Nature&#39;s Way by Spirit - YouTube[/ame]
Nature's Way by Spirit


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x--pPJGWEk8&feature=related]What About Me - Quicksilver Messenger Service (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
What About Me - Quicksilver Messenger Service (1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Saf7-kWESnk&feature=related]RITCHIE HAVENS - WHAT ABOUT ME - YouTube[/ame]
RITCHIE HAVENS - WHAT ABOUT ME


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFRx4PkXeVM&feature=related]The Bangles - Hazy Shade Of Winter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw7jzsL49wA&feature=related]Richie Havens - I&#39;m A Stranger Here - YouTube[/ame]
Richie Havens - I'm A Stranger Here


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8&feature=related]Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJbFVJvRqOQ&feature=related]The Guess Who No sugar tonight / new mother nature - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2FEjGB0ZVU&feature=related]Vietnam War, We Gotta Get Out Of This Place - YouTube[/ame]
Vietnam War, We Gotta Get Out Of This Place


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGHGTH5lWEY]On Broadway [Live] - George Benson (1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0&feature=related]Slow Ride- Foghat (Full Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUFZC7uXQZc&feature=related]Boston - Smokin&#39; (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4&feature=related]Styx - Renegade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9j6DE6RnSk&feature=related]Billy Idol - White wedding Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McsWKczU6wc]land of down under.. men at work.. with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU6i_JhbVsc]The Cardigans - Lovefool [US Version] (HD Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0&NR=1]SinÃ©ad O&#39;Connor - Nothing Compares 2U - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Men at Work - Down Under

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeG-hNXXy6I]Down Under - Men At Work (HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]

Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_E0bvOPTRg]Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel (HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel

Gets really good about 1:30 mins ​[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iRReHtq_dk]Keep The Change -Hank Williams Jr. (Lyrics in Description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Ropey said:


> Men at Work - Down Under
> 
> Down Under - Men At Work (HQ Audio) - YouTube
> 
> Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer
> 
> Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel (HQ Audio) - YouTube



Hey! Did you post Men at Work knowing that I did just a couple of hours before, or did you miss that?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjHkj-uSt_Y]Sting feat. Cheb Mami - Desert Rose (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmXeAFXirKs&feature=related]SIN&#39;S A GOOD MAN&#39;S BROTHER @ CLOSER TO HOME - GRAND FUNK RAILROAD - YouTube[/ame]
SIN'S A GOOD MAN'S BROTHER @ CLOSER TO HOME - GRAND FUNK RAILROAD


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YXVMCHG-Nk&ob=av2e]Damien Rice - The Blower&#39;s Daughter - Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiXbRBS5Z58]Usher-Yeah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DksSPZTZES0&ob=av2n]Justin Timberlake - Cry Me A River - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Timeless. Cheating cheaters cheat.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOrnUquxtwA&feature=relmfu]Justin Timberlake - What Goes Around...Comes Around - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z66wVo7uNw]Curtis Mayfield - Move On Up - YouTube[/ame]
Curtis Mayfield - Move On Up


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPkd9ZQOtbI&feature=related]Jerry Butler Only the Strong Survive - YouTube[/ame]
Jerry Butler Only the Strong Survive


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsjFi4KkOZc&feature=related]MUSTANG SALLY - WILSON PICKETT. - YouTube[/ame]
MUSTANG SALLY - WILSON PICKETT.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWoQ_pZtXCY&feature=related]Wilson Pickett - Land Of 1000 Dances - YouTube[/ame]
Wilson Pickett - Land Of 1000 Dances


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPP8w0wMRgQ&feature=related]Ray Charles - What&#39;d I say - YouTube[/ame]
Ray Charles - What'd I say


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=594WLzzb3JI&feature=related]The Who - My Generation - YouTube[/ame]
The Who - My Generation


----------



## Intense

The Who - Magic Bus


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IEaobS9O4A&feature=related]The Who - Love Ain&#39;t for Keeping - YouTube[/ame]
The Who - Love Ain't for Keeping


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auDv6cf2PBM]Dazed And Confused-Led Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]
Dazed And Confused-Led Zeppelin


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-TOiT9Gwa0&feature=related]Hush now by Jimi Hendrix - YouTube[/ame]
Hush now by Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKf6hK6oBcg&feature=related]Jeff Beck and Rod Stewart - People Get Ready + LYRICS [480p][restored] - YouTube[/ame]
Jeff Beck and Rod Stewart - People Get Ready + LYRICS [480p][restored]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDl3iUo__dY]"Runaway Train" w/lyrics ~Soul Asylum - YouTube[/ame]
"Runaway Train" w/lyrics ~Soul Asylum


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvEwLmJ8Qqo&feature=related]Gypsy Man WAR - YouTube[/ame]
Gypsy Man WAR


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mugcw3aJqp8&feature=related]The Animals - We Got ta Get Out Of This Place (1965) HD & HQ - YouTube[/ame]
The Animals - We Got ta Get Out Of This Place (1965) HD & HQ


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPKTQkkK3YM&feature=related]Eric Burdon & The Animals - When I Was Young (1967) - YouTube[/ame]
Eric Burdon & The Animals - When I Was Young (1967)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AQ5vOG-nEo&feature=related]Spill The Wine - Eric Burdon & WAR (Soundtrack Remember the Titans) - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Spill The Wine - Eric Burdon & WAR (Soundtrack Remember the Titans) - Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92HjH1GG3ro]Donovan - Season of the Witch - YouTube[/ame]
Donovan - Season of the Witch


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QuHqjnfpLE&feature=related]Vanilla Fudge - "You Keep Me Hangin&#39; On" (1967) Humble Pie - "Hot &#39;N&#39; Nasty" (1972) - YouTube[/ame]
Vanilla Fudge - "You Keep Me Hangin' On" (1967) Humble Pie - "Hot 'N' Nasty" (1972)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGmkM4v9AaY&feature=related]In A Gadda Da Vida - Iron Buttefly I - YouTube[/ame]
In A Gadda Da Vida - Iron Buttefly I


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhraiPTORhI&feature=related]Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1yiCyCvW4g&feature=related]The James Gang - The Bomber - YouTube[/ame]
The James Gang - The Bomber


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KK9cVZvg0M&feature=related]James Gang - Walk Away - YouTube[/ame]
James Gang - Walk Away


----------



## bigrebnc1775




----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAqZb52sgpU&feature=related]Alice In Chains - Man In The Box - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I8mWG6HlmU]The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary (Official Music Video) + Lyrics (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U5HpeA_WSo&feature=related]The Smiths "How Soon Is Now?" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpyyEGf1uMY]Maroon 5- Harder To Breathe lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEbEMjKitA4]fat bottomed girls by queen with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
fat bottomed girls by queen with lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4&feature=related]Styx - Renegade - YouTube[/ame]
Styx - Renegade


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGwCP2hX2FM&feature=related]REO Speedwagon - Time for Me to Fly (with video lyrics).wmv - YouTube[/ame]
REO Speedwagon - Time for Me to Fly (with video lyrics).wmv


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f5spy3-9XM&feature=related]Neil Diamond - Holly Holy (W/Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Diamond - Holly Holy (W/Lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1DDgNCLD84]The Isley Brothers-Who&#39;s That lady - YouTube[/ame]
The Isley Brothers-Who's That lady


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK90ySBSmQs]The Hollies - Long, Cool Woman (In A Black Dress) (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUtnwcv-quE]Fly - Sugar Ray - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90PM4TLNgsg&feature=related]Afroman Because I Got High Unedited Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IndependntLogic

no1tovote4 said:


> *Pink Floyd - Not Now John*



If you have never listened to Bond, you should! Here's Explosive:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiaOFOMPOBc]Bond - Explosive - YouTube[/ame]

Also check out their version of Led Zeppelin's Kashmir!

Cheers! FS


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPHjkQHwWEE]Carolina Chocolate Drops "From Four Until Eight" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuM_9UIcSck&feature=related]Carolina Chocolate Drops "Why Don&#39;t You Do Right?" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Twalbert

Feist - I Feel It All


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK5M90VLXn4]Chillout Moods - Michael Gettel - When All is Quiet (She Dreams of Horses) - YouTube[/ame]
Chillout Moods - Michael Gettel - When All is Quiet (She Dreams of Horses)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_2gIRnmnbQ]Bob Seger with down on mainstreet and old time rock&#39;n roll - YouTube[/ame]
Bob Seger with down on mainstreet and old time rock'n roll


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmf2jiyYKqQ&feature=related]FIRE LAKE BOB SEGER - YouTube[/ame]
FIRE LAKE BOB SEGER


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJTURFcBuB8&feature=related]Bob Seger - Ship Of Fools - YouTube[/ame]
Bob Seger - Ship Of Fools


----------



## Neser Boha

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_ZftrTodU0]Magnetic Man ft. Katy B - Perfect Stranger. Radio 1 (Live). - YouTube[/ame]

Katy B/Magnetic Man - Perfect Stranger (Live BBC)

Amazing mix of dubstep, beautiful voice and some strings ...


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xfFbB2CRo8&ob=av2e]Laura Bell Bundy - Giddy On Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHq87F2fS-s]Marshall Tucker Band / This Ol&#39; Cowboy - YouTube[/ame]
Marshall Tucker Band / This Ol' Cowboy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuF7VoVkSpY&feature=related]King Crimson - In the Court of the Crimson King.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]
King Crimson - In the Court of the Crimson King.mp4


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y430vq9wI7w&feature=related]Yes - I&#39;ve Seen All Good People - YouTube[/ame]
Yes - I've Seen All Good People


----------



## namvet

Intense said:


> Bob Seger with down on mainstreet and old time rock'n roll - YouTube
> Bob Seger with down on mainstreet and old time rock'n roll



one of my favorites


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI16HV2TLuc]Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band- Ramblin&#39; Gamblin&#39; Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

ELP - Still You Turn Me On


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seCZhLBtekc&feature=related]From the Beginning by ELP - YouTube[/ame]
From the Beginning by ELP


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLEisPJ83OA]Hey Lawdy Mama - Steppenwolf - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNZru4JG_Uo]Rush - Tom Sawyer - YouTube[/ame]
Rush - Tom Sawyer


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n34zSS_Q4-g&feature=relmfu]Laura Bell Bundy - I&#39;m No Good (For Ya Baby) (Acoustic Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4&feature=related]Styx - Renegade - YouTube[/ame]
Styx - Renegade


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQo1HIcSVtg&feature=related]Boys Are Back In Town Thin Lizzy - YouTube[/ame]
Boys Are Back In Town Thin Lizzy


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YzI56l338E]Guitar Hero Rocks the 80&#39;s - Eddie Money - Shakin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1flUs2TwFg&feature=related]Steppenwolf - Pusher man (Studio version) - YouTube[/ame]
Steppenwolf - The Pusher


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtRwa2mlH0k]Don&#39;t step on the grass sam by steppenwolf - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet




----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5pUOVC50Y8]Journey - Open Arms (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

It's stuck in me head.  Listen to it with headphones/earbuds.  Sweeeet.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs9EBBrqVac]Dexter Theme Song Showtime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDxprZgu5iQ]AC/DC Shoot to Thrill U.S Armed Forces - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weRHyjj34ZE]Shakira - Whenever, Wherever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Stevie Nicks - Buckingham/Nicks  Lola

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jictPRKP1lI&feature=related]Buckingham Nicks - Lola (My Love) - Live 1974 - YouTube[/ame]

Stevie Nicks - Buckingham/Nicks  - Frozen Love


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6Fr3I4fUAo]The Evening Prayer - Kathleen Battle, Frederica von Stade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CFuCYNx-1g]Stevie Wonder Superstition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJYUSdX-Rps&feature=related]Stevie Wonder and Ray Charles living for the city - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder and Ray Charles living for the city


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avRN2b9wy0A&feature=related]War - The World is a Ghetto - YouTube[/ame]
War - The World is a Ghetto


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coHUt4si8Oo&feature=related]WAR - All Day Music (HD) - YouTube[/ame]
WAR - All Day Music (HD)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA]John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzaCi8ESg7I&feature=related]New York City by John Cafferty and The Beaver Brown Band - YouTube[/ame]
New York City by John Cafferty and The Beaver Brown Band


----------



## Ropey

Lee Aaron in Halifax - Rock The Hard Way

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s06QA7YTsjY]&#39;Rock The Hard Way&#39; live in Halifax 1989 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Richard Marx - Repeat Offender

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=az83Eye73dM]RICHARD MARX[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtXKCu9XQHM&feature=related]Free Movement I&#39;VE FOUND SOMEONE OF MY OWN - YouTube[/ame]
Free Movement I'VE FOUND SOMEONE OF MY OWN


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oJLPxkDuzI&feature=related]Friends Of Distinction - Love Or Let Me Be Lonely - YouTube[/ame]
Friends Of Distinction - Love Or Let Me Be Lonely


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlPpYEkv6BM&feature=related]Spinners - I&#39;ll Be Around - YouTube[/ame]
Spinners - I'll Be Around


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHXFOUQBRHE&feature=related]IT&#39;S A SHAME/SPINNERS - YouTube[/ame]
IT'S A SHAME/SPINNERS


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjY_uSSncQw]Love is a Battlefield by Pat Benatar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA6OCGLCUec]Stevie Wonder - Golden Lady - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - Golden Lady


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAd9u2h_pRA]Heart - Mistral Wind (live in Seattle, 2002) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W52PP3lYlUs]Heart - Alone (Alive in Seattle 2003) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-NB0GiPvh0]Heart - Dog & Butterfly (Live-HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzo8BQZp9tQ]Heart - Mona Lisas & Mad Hatters (live in Seattle, 2002) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UthqOLQYBFw]Heart - The Battle of Evermore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvWIVEu9wZY]Heart - Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh5MYjNTUeA]Heart - Magic Man (Live-HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waoIKH49y8I&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL3C362E097D595279"]Heart - Two Faces Of Eve (live in Seattle, 2002) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ET4o4y5hUg]Heart - Break the Rock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

I have no idea what radio station I just fell on but I just heard Sweet Child of Mine, and now Freddie with Queen.

I swear I have now just died and gone to heaven.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdhonK8NMm8]Joan Jett and the Blackhearts - Crimson & Clover - YouTube[/ame]
Joan Jett and the Blackhearts - Crimson & Clover


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VaJ47l1y9Y&feature=related]JOAN JETT HAVE YOU EVER SEEN THE RAIN - YouTube[/ame]
JOAN JETT HAVE YOU EVER SEEN THE RAIN


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzH34MM_tZM&feature=related]Joan Jett - We&#39;re Not Gonna Take It - YouTube[/ame]
Joan Jett - We're Not Gonna Take It


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBYNKsdpaQA&feature=related]Joan Jett Season of the Witch - YouTube[/ame]
Joan Jett Season of the Witch


----------



## The Infidel




----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyDL96_4YNM&feature=related]Boston-Hitch a Ride - YouTube[/ame]
Boston-Hitch a Ride


----------



## The Infidel




----------



## The Infidel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt8lZ5oRu0Q&feature=related]Carlos Santana with Los Lonely Boys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Turn up your speakers, Adele is awesome!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkM6Uq0-0dI]Adele - Don't you remember with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ma8OhzFdIA]Uncle Albert Admiral Halsey - PAUL McCARTNEY AND WINGS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVdnqEyToqg]My Sharona - The Knack Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e_j66mgTDE]GOLDEN SLUMBERS-THE BEATLES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtrEN-YKLBM]Under Pressure - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V87ZNemLyRk]Aerosmith _ Sweet Emotion . - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9-StHy5ucI]Porcupine Tree - Sentimental - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efsm6aJPybg]Porcupine Tree "Fear Of A Blank Planet" HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Somewhere over the Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwo&#699;ole 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I]OFFICIAL Somewhere over the Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DNDOc1y4wk&feature=related]Santana Everybody&#39;s Everything - YouTube[/ame]
Santana Everybody's Everything


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYc-zH0Ak6Q&feature=related]Santana - No one to depend on - YouTube[/ame]
Santana - No one to depend on


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYGzRGOSeI0&feature=related]Evil Ways - YouTube[/ame]
Evil Ways


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v13JAf6Oohc&feature=related]Santana - Oye Como Va - YouTube[/ame]
Santana - Oye Como Va


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UIojGDIBvI&feature=related]Michelle Branch & Santana "The Game of Love" Official Video - YouTube[/ame]
Michelle Branch & Santana "The Game of Love" Official Video


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saAoTPXcPSg]The Byrds - So You Want To Be A Rock &#39;n&#39; Roll Star (1967) - YouTube[/ame]
The Byrds - So You Want To Be A Rock 'n' Roll Star (1967)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KZMg-fvn-s&feature=related]The Byrds - Mr. Spaceman - YouTube[/ame]
The Byrds - Mr. Spaceman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FUGzwUTN80&feature=related]THE BYRDS- "MY BACK PAGES" ( W / LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]
THE BYRDS- "MY BACK PAGES" ( W / LYRICS)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hnn399y7g9E&feature=related]The Original Fleetwood Mac - Coming Your Way - Live In Boston - YouTube[/ame]
The Original Fleetwood Mac - Coming Your Way - Live In Boston


----------



## Ropey

Rick Wakeman - Journey To The Centre Of The Earth (30th Anniversary Collectors Edition) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP8eHCdPzZU]Rick Wakeman - Journey To The Centre Of The Earth (30th Anniversary Collectors Edition) - YouTube[/ame]



> Live performance with the Philharmonic Orchestra in 1975, plus documentary of the tour featuring recently discovered footage.
This spectacular 94-minute concert was recorded live with the Melbourne Philharmonic Orchestra in 1975, at the Sidney Myer Concert Bowl in Melbourne, Australia. This mammoth sell-out concert to tens of thousands was at the end of the 'Journey Tour', to promote the album 'Journey To The Centre Of The Earth', which sold over 12,000,000 copies worldwide. The concert opens with the greatest hits from Rick's biggest selling album 'The Six Wives of Henry VIII', followed by the complete 'Journey' and also includes hits from his then-new album, 'King Arthur And The Knights Of The Round Table'. This is classic Rick Wakeman, one of the world's finest keyboard players, at the very pinnacle of his legendary progressive rock career.


----------



## BDBoop

New, but I don't like as well as Kate Voegele.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGsxSdpQhY8]Hallelujah (Leonard Cohen/Jeff Buckley)- jayme dee cover - YouTube[/ame]



Kate;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k29JxVCKBBM]Kate Voegele - Hallelujah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqLRd4neGGE&noredirect=1]Friend & Lover - Reach Out Of The Darkness - YouTube[/ame]
Friend & Lover - Reach Out Of The Darkness


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp8w0_9XAUI&feature=related]PG&E - Are You Ready? - YouTube[/ame]
PG&E - Are You Ready?


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymo-vS5neHg&feature=related]LIFE IS A ROCK - REUNION {Toma&#39;s Timeless Tunes # 934} - YouTube[/ame]
LIFE IS A ROCK - REUNION


----------



## J.E.D

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ilbzf9VYT3k]Pretty Things - Grass - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnGNDJvZS_w&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLE68471EBAD409137]The Pretty Things - Good Mr. Square, She Was Tall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3uaXCJcRrE&feature=related]Fire And Rain - James Taylor with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Fire And Rain - James Taylor with lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9YamMiqQ0I]The Buckinghams "Mercy Mercy Mercy" 1967 - YouTube[/ame]
The Buckinghams "Mercy Mercy Mercy" 1967


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74_SSQNNY0Y&feature=related]Chicago - Colour My World - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - Colour My World


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yROA7rO6Wq4&feature=related]Chicago - Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is?


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7kPXthwiWA&feature=related]Chicago - Wishing You Were Here - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - Wishing You Were Here


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rid-xkNS67Q]Stevie Wonder-Living for the City - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder-Living for the City


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIFVh_5cfmw&feature=related]Stevie Wonder - If You Really Love Me - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - If You Really Love Me


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDbyOLzEyfk&feature=related]Stevie Wonder - Uptight (Everything&#39;s Alright) - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - Uptight (Everything's Alright)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kke9kaV9sMU]ISLEY BROTHERS - "SHOUT" [ New Video + Lyrics + Download ] - YouTube[/ame]
ISLEY BROTHERS - "SHOUT"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yiOqTG9Nno&feature=related]Isley Brothers - This Old Heart Of Mine - YouTube[/ame]
Isley Brothers - This Old Heart Of Mine


----------



## Ropey

Intense said:


> Isley Brothers - This Old Heart Of Mine - YouTube
> Isley Brothers - This Old Heart Of Mine





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_Y-7iOX7Bo&ob=av2e]The Isley Brothers - Tears ft. Ronald Isley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Vx4J_NtNPk]Flashdance - Maniac (HQ, Eng Sub ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Dr. John - IKO IKO

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFHprMD-p0g]IKO IKO / Dr. John - YouTube[/ame]

Eric Burden & the Animals - Tobacco Road

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4Sfh8LFMaw]Tabacco Road - Eric Burdon and the Animals - YouTube[/ame]

Eric Burdon & The Animals - San Franciscan Nights 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmIy7Ch4M84]Eric Burdon & The Animals - San Franciscan Nights - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EU_i-CetuLE]R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIBhwWbviFw]UFO - Love to Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfXt_kOUn34]Rainbow - Richie Blackmore - Since You&#39;ve been gone - HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Neser Boha

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWbfgGDl6XE&feature=bf_play&list=FL9_He32UR-bN_uDhTMuc4jA]How To Destroy Angels: The Space in Between [1080p] - EP OUT NOW - YouTube[/ame]

How to Destroy Angels (Trent Reznor & his gorgeous wife) - The Spaces In Between


----------



## Ropey

Phil Collins - In the Air Tonight (Live) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYV6KZpnEak]Phil Collins - In the air tonight (live) - YouTube[/ame]

Phil Collins - Do you Remember

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0MXu6XjVgs]Phil Collins - Do You Remember - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI4fzajz3Ok]Eric Carmen - Hungry Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Neser Boha

311 - Amber

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUFSB2plwzM&ob=av2e]311 - Amber - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-w3JnyAS0k&feature=related]Blackmore&#39;s Night - Village Lanterne (video).mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Neser Boha

Yay for Halloween


----------



## Neser Boha

Just to drive the whole Halloween point home ... [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXtX9u7_6F8]Ministry - Everyday is Halloween - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwircEDCss8&feature=related]Neil Diamond - I Am... I Said (Stereo!) - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Diamond - I Am... I Said (Stereo!)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q3m1koy-Mk&feature=related]Neil Diamond - Cracklin&#39; Rosie (Stereo!) - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Diamond - Cracklin' Rosie (Stereo!)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG32B76Hwrc&feature=related]neil diamond - Holly Holy - The Very Best of Neil Diamond - YouTube[/ame]
neil diamond - Holly Holy - The Very Best of Neil Diamond


----------



## Ropey

America - Ventura Highway

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I0d29s6GCc]AMERICA - Ventura Highway - YouTube[/ame]

America- Horse With No Name 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRmvNMUEFZg]America- Horse With No Name - YouTube[/ame]

America - Sandman (Live)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WugPM_6u9RI&feature=related]America, Sandman live 1979. - YouTube[/ame]

America - Sandman (Studio Version)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZN2-n_BIKI&feature=related]America - Sandman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmIYYi-1qhE]Tin Man - America (1974) - YouTube[/ame]
Tin Man - America (1974)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfYkhQblYjY&feature=related]Too late to turn back now - Cornelius Bros and Sister Rose - YouTube[/ame]
Too late to turn back now - Cornelius Bros and Sister Rose


----------



## Ropey

The Temptations - Treat Her Like A Lady 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPUsQDm-HQY]Cornelius Brothers And Sister Rose - Treat Her Like A Lady - YouTube[/ame]

The Temptations - My Girl


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjRnw9pjvCQ&feature=related]Going Out Of My Head - YouTube[/ame]
Going Out Of My Head


----------



## mskafka

Starbuck-Moonlight Feels Right.

Has anyone else posted this?  This was one of the most creative and unique songs of the 70's, or the entire 20th century, I think!


----------



## Ropey

Petula Clark - I Know a Place

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M7BWHipFvU]Petula Clark - I Know A Place (Rare clip) [HD video / Very Good(-) picture quality] - YouTube[/ame]

The Shape of Things to Come - Paul Revere & The Raiders (feat. Mark Lindsay)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTUabwjDyFM]The Shape Of Things To Come- The Raiders (Paul Revere & The Raiders featuring Mark Lindsay) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I49R72EnSQ]Blackmore&#39;s Night - Soldier Of Fortune - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

mskafka said:


> Starbuck-Moonlight Feels Right.
> 
> Has anyone else posted this?  This was one of the most creative and unique songs of the 70's, or the entire 20th century, I think!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwOirZ-rg6Q]STARBUCK Moonlight Feels Right - YouTube[/ame]
STARBUCK Moonlight Feels Right


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCTmLznzgeY&feature=related]Home In My Hand - Foghat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Intense said:


> Too late to turn back now - Cornelius Bros and Sister Rose - YouTube
> Too late to turn back now - Cornelius Bros and Sister Rose



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRqRAZuSQ9M]Cornelius Brothers And Sister Rose - Treat Her Like A Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIycEe59Auc&feature=related]America - Sister Golden Hair (HQ Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JYuuk4L2Vc&feature=related]AMERICA - DAISY JANE [w/ lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihPO43ASxJk]Blackmore&#39;s Night - Child in Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhMO9azmKNU&NR=1]Steve Earle - Copperhead Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siMFORx8uO8&feature=related]Free - All Right Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVoDQhVg8e8&feature=related]"Wildfire" on Letterman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9az6MMNZJl8&feature=related]Argent - Liar [Original Version] (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
Argent - Liar [Original Version] (1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzskA4NWoRU&feature=related]Argent - It&#39;s Only Money - YouTube[/ame]
Argent - It's Only Money


----------



## bayoubill

Nashville Pussy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBoCsJTyRvk]nashville pussy-going down-live cannes(france) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clJb4zx0o1o]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner - YouTube[/ame]
Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JacHyPaEwDc&feature=related]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Green River - YouTube[/ame]
Creedence Clearwater Revival: Green River


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f775c_KgXE0&feature=related]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Born On The Bayou - YouTube[/ame]
Creedence Clearwater Revival: Born On The Bayou


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93S_l0qZrXA&feature=related]I heard it through the grapevine - Creedence - YouTube[/ame]
I heard it through the grapevine - Creedence


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BA6fFGMjI&feature=related]Marvin Gaye - Mercy, Mercy Me - YouTube[/ame]
Marvin Gaye - Mercy, Mercy Me


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDckI2P_DPA&feature=related]Inner City Blues (Make Me Wanna Holler) - YouTube[/ame]
Inner City Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Reit-KlyyUk&feature=related]Marvin Gaye - What&#39;s Going On (Original Single Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Marvin Gaye - What's Going On (Original Single Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmZ03Q7AoaU&feature=related]Marvin Gaye "I Want You" (1976) - YouTube[/ame]
Marvin Gaye "I Want You" (1976)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQqTxK7VhSk&feature=related]Curtis Mayfield - People Get Ready - YouTube[/ame]
Curtis Mayfield - People Get Ready


----------



## bayoubill

Every Kind Of People...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne1lkEEmRCI&feature=fvwrel]Re: Every Kinda People (Robert Palmer) - bassline - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVAnlke_xUY]Van Morrison - Into The Mystic (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Van Morrison - Into The Mystic (Original Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq3YLhtuzTQ&feature=related]Van Morrison - Tupelo Honey - YouTube[/ame]
Van Morrison - Tupelo Honey


----------



## bayoubill

The Flirtations...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fS-ZOTVYu6U&feature=related]The Flirtations - Nothing But A Heartache - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

> Live from 1971. Neil digs around in his pockets trying to find the right harp and then plays a new song...Heart of Gold.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE]Neil Young - Heart Of Gold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMs3PCDM8Eg&feature=related]Neil Young - Hey Hey My My - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Young - Hey Hey My My


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCdExhXP-dk&feature=related]Find The Cost Of Freedom (Live) CSNY - YouTube[/ame]
Find The Cost Of Freedom (Live) CSNY


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzXaJ78eIIw&feature=related]Dio Hey Angel. - YouTube[/ame]











*?*


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L70Nca5MvM8]Coldplay - Viva La Vida Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr10bHO6Yo8]Joe Cocker - When The Night Comes (Official Video) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## teapartysamurai

My oldest just came home from her date and handed me the best birthday gift I ever received.  The gift of the greatest film which has just been released on blu-ray.

I'm listening to the Overture to the film as we speak.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dApIMjrn2Vg]"Ben Hur" 1959 Overture HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to QUIET STORM 

www.radionomy.com/en/radio/slow-jam


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHzAVDg4m1Q&feature=related]Ben Harper - Forever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na1v3_RloJg&feature=related]Neil Young - A Man Needs a Maid - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVi0UvFu8Yo]Neil Young - Harvest Moon Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7MlIU2VHqc]Neil Young - Pocahontas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGI5wGp2tXA&feature=related]Neil Young - Sugar Mountain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

Thanks for the reminder-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAdtUDaBfRA&feature=related]Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VoZ01FS5DY]Wild Mountain Honey - YouTube[/ame]
Wild Mountain Honey


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwoiy-Fwm0E&feature=related]Steve Miller - Space Cowboy - YouTube[/ame]
Steve Miller - Space Cowboy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS0zvlbitKw&feature=related]Steve Miller Band - Living In The USA (Beat Club 1972) - YouTube[/ame]
Steve Miller Band - Living In The USA (Beat Club 1972)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbh4I4NWVA4&feature=related]Mountain - Mississippi Queen,live.1974 - YouTube[/ame]
Mountain - Mississippi Queen,live.1974


----------



## Amelia

I can't tell the name of what I'm listening to.  It's on Hmong Public Radio so I didn't understand the announcer.







If I remember to look it up next week, I'll be able to tell what I was listening to right now.  

http://wpr.org/regions/gby/hmong/playlist.cfm


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1QNetpN5oc&feature=related]Joni Mitchell-Cold Blue Steel And Sweet Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to 103 3 WQQQ 

http://wqqq.turnkeyhosting.ca


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uq0QKjXlso&feature=related]Loreena McKennitt - Dance of wolves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4sMSSm0x2A]Leon Russell / A Hard Rain&#39;s A-Gonna Fall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0X0aqx3UHI&feature=related]Back to the Island / Leon Russell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcJz-x6idd8]John Cougar Mellencamp Jack And Diane Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BwOXlGbW6Q]Eagles - Desperado - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jeff Beck - What Mama Said

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhEPWrEkSFw]Jeff Beck-What Mama Said - YouTube[/ame]

John Entwistle - Do the Dangle


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to 1033 

WQQQ FM 103.3 FM


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSvTf65eM-E&feature=related]Lay Down- Candles in the rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jethro Tull - Songs from the Wood

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgUw6t3b6oE]Jethro Tull Songs From The Wood - YouTube[/ame]

Jethro Tull - Velvet Green

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rhp2ZWr1SA]Jethro Tull - Velvet Green - YouTube[/ame]

Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV-ASc0qkrM]Jethro Tull - Thick as a brick - live - DVD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqOkwTTYoH0&feature=fvst]Traffic - Shouldn&#39;t Have Took More Than You Gave LIVE 1971 - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave LIVE 1971


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms&feature=related]Traffic: Freedom Rider - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic: Freedom Rider


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8M8R835Ck4&feature=related]Traffic - Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys - Live 72 (Full Song) - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys - Live 72 (Full Song)


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnKoAEs65Pg]Bob Seger 1982 Shame On The Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg]Bob Seger- Turn the Page - YouTube[/ame]
Bob Seger- Turn the Page


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0]Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version) - YouTube[/ame]
Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3CfvXnawOo&feature=related]Bad Company - Burning Sky - YouTube[/ame]
Bad Company - Burning Sky


----------



## Vengeance




----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIct9ZyL2WA]Steve Winwood's "Back In the High Life Again" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Steve Winwood - Higher Love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqlauwX_ums]Steve Winwood - Higher Love - YouTube[/ame]

Steve Winwood - Talking Back to the Night

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47t6M_BKsy0]Talking Back to the Night ~ Steve Winwood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

A Little bit of Sax

Epic sax guy 10 hours - YouTube


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4Mrp6wuSwk]Santana & Gato Barbieri "Europa" (live, 1977) - YouTube[/ame]
Santana & Gato Barbieri "Europa" (live, 1977)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOqlebrto0w&feature=related]Gato Barbieri - I Want You - YouTube[/ame]
Gato Barbieri - I Want You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez6s9Y4aJLI&feature=related]Gato Barbieri Straight Into The Sunrise - YouTube[/ame]
Gato Barbieri Straight Into The Sunrise


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4Sd88FKry4&feature=related]Gato Barbieri Circulos - YouTube[/ame]
Gato Barbieri Circulos


----------



## Ropey

Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkS169P_Eeo]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street - YouTube[/ame]

Supertramp - From Now On


Supertramp - Fools Overture

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRZVr1967nU]Fool's Overture (Roger Hodgson - Supertramp) Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsF62Wd4GME&feature=related]John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Solid Gold) - YouTube[/ame]
John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Solid Gold)


----------



## Ropey

Who by Fire - Sonny Rollins and Leonard Cohen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2T274bXIxU]Who By Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Billy Joel - Until The Night

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIEkcMfvX2c]Billy Joel - Until The Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Wham (George Michael ) - Careless Whisper 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1raMHYiJL5I]George Michael Wham Careless Whisper HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Sade - Smooth Operator

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TYv2PhG89A&ob=av2e]Sade - Smooth Operator - YouTube[/ame]

^ Play loudly...  (imo)


----------



## Ropey

Dire Straits - Your Latest Trick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpqdLqYYpoY]Dire Straits - Your Latest Trick - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Dire Sraits - Romeo and Juliet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxfjSnMN88U]Dire Straits - Romeo and Juliet HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMX1sc3eOTE&feature=related]Alicia Keys - New York OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]

Alicia Keys - New York OFFICIAL VIDEO


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfzmVUrZplw&feature=fvst]Sade - Never As Good As The First Time - YouTube[/ame]
Sade - Never As Good As The First Time


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsnA0ix9hZU&feature=related]DIRE STRAITS - MONEY FOR NOTHING - YouTube[/ame]
DIRE STRAITS - MONEY FOR NOTHING


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFTLKWw542g]Billy Joel - We Didn&#39;t Start The Fire - YouTube[/ame]
Billy Joel - We Didn't Start The Fire


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_T3CV2_Xzg&feature=related]Mark-Almond, &#39;New York State of Mind&#39; (Live) - YouTube[/ame]
Mark-Almond, 'New York State of Mind' (Live)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Kcp4EfOcyU&feature=related]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB6XKPFp3Dw&feature=related]Right Down The Line - Gerry Rafferty (lyrics in video) - YouTube[/ame]
Right Down The Line - Gerry Rafferty (lyrics in video)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObG48PZHU2k&feature=related]The Climax Blues Band - I Love You - YouTube[/ame]
The Climax Blues Band - I Love You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpPdLb69-qk&feature=related]Atlanta Rhythm Section - So Into You - YouTube[/ame]
Atlanta Rhythm Section - So Into You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc&feature=related]Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky - YouTube[/ame]
Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY0ByK6JED8&feature=related]Little River Band - Lady - YouTube[/ame]
Little River Band - Lady


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk&feature=related]Cool Change Little River Band - YouTube[/ame]
Cool Change Little River Band


----------



## Ropey

Climax Blues Band - Couldn't Get It Right


----------



## Ropey

Little River Band - Cool Change

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk]Cool Change Little River Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k57_67AEOY]Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky BEST version (rare) RIP Ronnie Hammond - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Mark Almond & Gene Pitney - Somethings Gotten a Hold of My Heart

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrZOw8qVeXc&feature=related]Marc Almond & Gene Pitney - Something&#39;s Gotten Hold Of My Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8sr74iCjyA]E.L.O. (evil woman) wear your headphones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzybwwf2HoQ]Britney Spears - I&#39;m A Slave 4 U - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgvbsCCmue0]Robert Plant - Tall Cool One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance




----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pTcWds45Ps&feature=related]PROCOL HARUM - In Held Twas In I (original sound - 1968) - with words - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlTQGf7BAJU]A WHITER SHADE OF PALE - PROCOL HARUM - (1967) - YouTube[/ame]

Jethro Tull - Living in the Past

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsCyC1dZiN8]Jethro Tull - Living In The Past 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath (loud)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWubhw8SoBE]Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jethro Tull  - Bouree 1969 Live 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5_hZV9U4aA]JETHRO TULL Bouree 1969 Live - YouTube[/ame]

Now if you can rock out with a flute, pretty much anything is a go  

edit

Stop it at ~3:20...


----------



## Ropey

Supertramp - Another Man's Woman (Live 1977)


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E01lGq7aWGY]Robert Crumb & the Cheap Suit Serenaders - Singing in the Bathtub - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaCCG7QkM_c]Sunshine Day - YouTube[/ame]

I am!


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCdL-UD0x3g&feature=related]Anoushka Shankar & Norah Jones - Easy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Disturbed - Down With the Sickness

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09LTT0xwdfw]Disturbed - Down With The Sickness [Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Michael covers Rod.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E84Cj5tCeso]Michael Grimm - Stay With Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GCeYC0OSis&feature=related]Supertramp - Bloody Well Right - YouTube[/ame]
Supertramp - Bloody Well Right


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bZVpxkbUm0&feature=related]Supertramp - Lord is It Mine - YouTube[/ame]
Supertramp - Lord is It Mine


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe26IKNuMj4&feature=related]Cool Night, " PAUL DAVIS " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nvT3_iSaHU&feature=related]Take The Long Way Home - YouTube[/ame]
Take The Long Way Home


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THW-5OUTSt8&feature=related]Paul Davis- I go crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GdO9WRxmow&feature=related]Supertramp-Goodbye stranger - YouTube[/ame]
Supertramp-Goodbye stranger


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt3RRCmICsI&feature=related]E.L.O - Telephone Line - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdRJ3zSZ6vA&feature=related]Can&#39;t Get it Out of My Head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRVwcPTnug8&feature=related]Sweet - Love is like Oxygen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70p6GYk5fpU&feature=related]Bob Welch - Sentimental Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwWZCPfdS70&feature=related]Bob Welch - Ebony Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvvP33x4vwU]The Poni-Tails - I&#39;ll Be Seeing You (1959) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G32m31Y0jvQ&feature=related]The Poni-Tails - Born Too Late - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MymczCyXZ2s]Tom Waits - Red Shoes by the Drugstore - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RosEIOgDiw&feature=related]Tom Waits - A Sweet Little Bullet from a Pretty Blue Gun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYIAfiVGluk]Imogen Heap - Hide And Seek - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQVz6vuNq7s&feature=related]The most beautiful rendition of Ave Maria I&#39;ve ever heard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuM_9UIcSck&feature=related]Carolina Chocolate Drops "Why Don&#39;t You Do Right?" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Sdk-ZnrHkw&feature=related]Tom Waits - Diamonds On My Windshield - YouTube[/ame]
Tom Waits - Diamonds On My Windshield


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9MqQJAPJaQ&feature=related]Tom Waits - New Coat Of Paint - YouTube[/ame]
Tom Waits - New Coat Of Paint


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCk-f03o6aA&feature=related]Tom Waits - The long way home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Tom Waits - Heart Attack & Vine

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C49H3aWdiK8]Tom Waits - Heart Attack and Vine - YouTube[/ame]

Tom Waits - On the Nickel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6V5DXk6TbA]Tom Waits "On The Nickel" 1979 - live - YouTube[/ame]

Tom Waits - Christmas Card From a Hooker in Minneapolis 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12qBoy2rhVw]Tom Waits - Christmas Card From a Hooker in Minneapolis - YouTube[/ame]

Tom is raw, visceral and way real...


----------



## Ropey

Bryan Adams  -  Cuts Like a Knife (Canadian Content dont'cha know)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC8_BmkyQ4o]ADAMS - CUTS LIKE A KNIFE ACOUSTIC FROM LIVE AT ABBEY RD - 2008 - YouTube[/ame]

It's an off-site link, but well worth the trip imo.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTFm9gFz3_w]Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuaGneHBGXQ&feature=related]The Allman Brothers Band - Stormy Monday - YouTube[/ame]
The Allman Brothers Band - Stormy Monday


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI6EMMvYBfo&feature=related]The Allman Brothers Band - Desdemona - YouTube[/ame]
The Allman Brothers Band - Desdemona


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO-n1bjlUgI&feature=related]Allman Brothers - No One To Run With.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers - No One To Run With.wmv


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2AoWiqSmxA]Top 30 greatest and best guitar players of all time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4UFm_xhXwg&feature=related]Allman Brothers Band - Back Where It All Begins - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers Band - Back Where It All Begins


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JK7LqqwcO0&feature=related]Allman Brothers End of the line - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers End of the line


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SlG6JzJMn0&feature=related]The Allman Brothers Band - Jelly, Jelly (great solo by Dickey Betts) - YouTube[/ame]
The Allman Brothers Band - Jelly, Jelly (great solo by Dickey Betts)


----------



## J.E.D

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MftxRvT90zw]The Soft Boys -Kingdom of love.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ]Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Sorry it's a VEVO version but the video is awesome.  Hard to believe it's 21 years old!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diYAc7gB-0A&feature=fvst]George Michael - Freedom! &#39;90 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNVnq3jE4I4]Aerosmith-Walk This Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKVa-Ln4w6s]"Jackson" - Carolina Chocolate Drops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOyLIh5KkFk&feature=related]It&#39;s Money That Matters by Randy Newman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to Quiet Storm 

www.radionomy.com/en/radio/slow-jam


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrSOsbiO0jU]Loggins and Messina Angry Eyes - YouTube[/ame]
Loggins and Messina Angry Eyes


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiDOkRJ1w20&feature=related]"Vahevala" Loggins and Messina - YouTube[/ame]
"Vahevala" Loggins and Messina


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FDcTyyXQb8&feature=related]"Danny&#39;s Song" Loggins and Messina - YouTube[/ame]
"Danny's Song" Loggins and Messina


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZsppOw2Mxk&feature=related]I Just Want to Celebrate - Rare Earth - YouTube[/ame]
I Just Want to Celebrate - Rare Earth


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EikcDJppWbg&feature=related]Rare Earth - Get Ready Original Full Version - YouTube[/ame]
Rare Earth - Get Ready Original Full Version


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp6-wG5LLqE]Wont Get Fooled Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS1JZOAI-vo&feature=related]The Who - Baba O&#39;Riley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO_Dbu-owZ4&feature=related]Pink Floyd - San Tropez - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to Super 80s!! (Careless Whisper)

www.myfreenetradio.com/listen80s.asx


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-tUV5Dsq3E]Massive Attack&#39;s Angel (The Cell) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hweI2vb9smU&feature=related]fantastic instrument - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pECeohhUBSs&feature=related]Beck&#39;s Blues by Deborah Henson-Conant - Electric Pedal Harp - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

The Coppersmith

pianozach's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d899b_Dwb4]THE SWAN on Theremin and Piano - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_kmIsmw2fc]Season of the witch - Donavan - YouTube[/ame]
Season of the witch - Donavan


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aNaqUm26hY&feature=related]Donovan - There Is A Mountain (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]
Donovan - There Is A Mountain (Original Stereo)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPifW_fIih0]Gloria - The Doors - YouTube[/ame]
Gloria - The Doors


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYg285lSb4Y&feature=related]The Doors - Roadhouse Blues (best version) - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - Roadhouse Blues


----------



## Intense

The Doors - Woman is a Devil


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbA8TFYY-KY]The Doors - L.A. Woman (sub español) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUseW_yJkpg]Hot Tuna: 101 Keep Your Lamps Trimmed & Burning - YouTube[/ame]
Hot Tuna: 101 Keep Your Lamps Trimmed & Burning


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLabUjdqDmQ&feature=related]Hot Tuna - "The Water Song" (1972) HD - YouTube[/ame]
Hot Tuna - "The Water Song" (1972) HD


----------



## Ropey

Frank Zappa - Why Does It Hurt When I Pee?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiu6DFXeF9A]Frank Zappa- Why Does It Hurt When I Pee? - YouTube[/ame]

^The age old question of man.  

Frank Zappa - Don't Eat The Yellow Snow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ws5Xeu3BEQk]Frank Zappa Don&#39;t Eat The Yellow Snow - Father O&#39;Blivion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLDDxfFKd9Y&feature=fvwrel]Eric Clapton - Motherless Children - YouTube[/ame]
Eric Clapton - Motherless Children


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKAYGVIkbok&feature=rellist&playnext=1&list=PL3C987F1406ED08A0]Derek And The Dominos - Bell Bottom Blues ( studio version) - YouTube[/ame]
Derek And The Dominos - Bell Bottom Blues ( studio version)


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3TrsDj008E&feature=related]Return to innocence[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14flwvMjyAQ&feature=related]The Beatles - Flying - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFATvfn_V3o]raul malo - Dance the night away ( the mavericks ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlTSQvpJFsw&feature=related]Vangelis - Tales of the Future - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4cVSqVm468&feature=related]You Can Do Magic by America (Original Artist Audio Recording - High Quality Audio) - YouTube[/ame]
You Can Do Magic by America (Original Artist Audio Recording - High Quality Audio)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyCJaN9-nmc&feature=related]The Alan Parsons Project - Days are Numbers (The Traveller) (Descanse em paz Eric...) - YouTube[/ame]
The Alan Parsons Project - Days are Numbers (The Traveller)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijq3_tkQK_w]Joe South - "Games People Play" on Upbeat! - YouTube[/ame]
Joe South - "Games People Play" on Upbeat!


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPLi0dq0tOk&feature=related]Ten Years After (Alvin Lee) - The Bluest Blues - YouTube[/ame]
Ten Years After (Alvin Lee) - The Bluest Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYpydtdlWxA&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUHYLBxmUEw&ob=av2n]Thomas Dolby - I Scare Myself (Edit) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Listening to the Quiet Storm 

www.radionomy.com/en/radio/slow-jam


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qu6TPSAPsQE&feature=related]Eurythmics: Julia! [HD 1080p Digital WideScreen] For My Very Best Friend In The World, GB!  - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0janfcZ8LUw&feature=related]Ricky Nelson - Travelin&#39; Man 1961 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLkCWT2neuI]Ricky Nelson - Hello Mary-Lou - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R12H8QWnwvE]Ricky Nelson- Poor Little Fool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiDHhsMyJhw]Elvis Presley I Was The One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3k2MJXI8SU&feature=related]Elvis Presley Shoppin&#39; Around - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqxNSvFMkag&feature=related]Little Richard - "Long Tall Sally" - from "Don&#39;t Knock The Rock" - HQ 1956 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3-OaNevkfg&feature=related]Lucille[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gWMJLUbk10&feature=related]Chuck Berry My Ding A Ling - YouTube[/ame]
Chuck Berry My Ding A Ling


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1nJC4CXsok&feature=related]Chuck Berry - Riding Along In My Automobile - YouTube[/ame]
Chuck Berry - Riding Along In My Automobile


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RAfxiyMKAk&feature=related]Chuck Berry - Maybelline - YouTube[/ame]
Chuck Berry - Maybelline


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ykCYwhfdMs&feature=related]Chuck Berry - Roll over Beethoven 1972 live - YouTube[/ame]
Chuck Berry - Roll over Beethoven 1972 live


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHBhJZaqSR0&feature=related]Chuck Berry - Johnny B. Good - Best Version - YouTube[/ame]
Chuck Berry - Johnny B. Good - Best Version


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmoOx0omJHg&feature=related]Johnny Rivers - Do you wanna dance - YouTube[/ame]
Johnny Rivers - Do you wanna dance


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VU3d6XxapnA&feature=related]Johnny Rivers Memphis - YouTube[/ame]
Johnny Rivers Memphis


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaRz-3DYV7c&feature=related]The Beatles - Hey Bulldog in the studio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvsmRuRp4cM]"Life Is A Highway" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mskafka

Disco, baby!  I remember rollerskating to this song.  

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPWJkxk0Ego&feature=related"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPWJkxk0Ego&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Boz Scaggs - Lido Shuffle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s8l75Oxf1U]Boz Scaggs - Lido Shuffle - YouTube[/ame]

^ Play it Loud


----------



## mskafka

Ropey said:


> Boz Scaggs - Lido Shuffle
> 
> Boz Scaggs - Lido Shuffle - YouTube
> 
> ^ Play it Loud



Yes, I don't admit to many people that I actually like Boz Scaggs....so shhhhhh!


----------



## mskafka

She is one of our own, from Nashville!  Those of you who are squeamish about beautiful women dancing, just don't watch.  I don't care about the video.  The music is superb composition.  A very creative individual wrote this music composition.  

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlJGrIyt-X8"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlJGrIyt-X8[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzgAIeRBBbk&feature=related]Ghost of Love David Lynch - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljtHpfb02Rc&feature=related]David Lynch &#39;Imaginary Girl&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CG0f94xlg8&feature=related]Boz Scaggs - Georgia - YouTube[/ame]
Boz Scaggs - Georgia


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXTgFjdD1n0&feature=related]boz scaggs - What Can I Say - YouTube[/ame]
boz scaggs - What Can I Say


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T66m6EkpSYc&feature=related]Chris Isaak - Nothing&#39;s Changed - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVr6RmhFPlA&feature=related]Chris Isaak - You owe me some kind of love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS870zCCAwM]Alannah Myles (Official Site) Black Velvet - YouTube[/ame]
Alannah Myles (Official Site) Black Velvet


----------



## luciferthebased

Devil Muzic - Sly D


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu3r7ZVblz8&feature=related]Deep purple-space truckin - YouTube[/ame]
Deep purple-space truckin


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-ScDz4Vj98]Deep Purple-My Woman From Tokyo- 720p HD - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple-My Woman From Tokyo- 720p HD


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3MXiTeH_Pg]Whitesnake - Here I Go Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BYvxFrDZ4M&feature=related]Why Don&#39;t You Do Right? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Apocalyptica - "Hall of The Mountain King

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf2aIVKp1OY&feature=related]Apocalyptica "Hall of The Mountain King"[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Apocalyptica - Enter Sandman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tN6_1dJveM&feature=related]Apocalyptica - Enter Sand Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Apocalyptica - Fade to Black

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x97f-_y93a0]Apocalyptica - Fade to Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Apocalyptica - Enter Sandman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbTozgoj9OQ]Nothing Else Matters - Apocalyptica[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4XVJj4jER4&feature=related]Cowboy Junkies - Sweet Jane (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Here 's to you Adele, for giving me and millions of others your whole soul when singing to us.

Thank you and May God bring healing to you, fast and whole.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlsBObg-1BQ&feature=channel_video_title]Adele - Set Fire to the Rain Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Concrete Blonde - Bloodletting (The Vampire Song)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ_wOEByeLc]Bloodletting (The Vampire Song) - Concrete Blonde *Extended Music Video + Interview* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

PixieStix said:


> Here 's to you Adele, for giving me and millions of others your whole soul when singing to us.
> 
> Thank you and May God bring healing to you, fast and whole.
> 
> Adele - Set Fire to the Rain Lyrics - YouTube



And this

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AW9C3-qWug&feature=related]Adele - Someone Like You Lyrics On Screen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Concrete Blonde - Joey


----------



## PixieStix

MountainMan said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here 's to you Adele, for giving me and millions of others your whole soul when singing to us.
> 
> Thank you and May God bring healing to you, fast and whole.
> 
> Adele - Set Fire to the Rain Lyrics - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AW9C3-qWug&feature=related]Adele - Someone Like You Lyrics On Screen - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...



And....

Listen how she pour herself out...amazing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWakZcEGB38&feature=related]Adele- Don&#39;t You Remember - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Concrete Blonde - Tomorrow Wendy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46_Ynl1ARgM]Tomorrow Wendy - Concrete Blonde - Bloodletting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Canadian Content

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7qgZdswpHQ]Crash Vegas - Inside Out[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihUIPlLw2ZE]Crash Test Dummies - Superman's Song [/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBNGfFqaFu8]The Tragically Hip - Poets[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KldJXc-LdPc]The Tragically Hip - At The Hundredth Meridian [/ame]


----------



## alan1

PixieStix said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here 's to you Adele, for giving me and millions of others your whole soul when singing to us.
> 
> Thank you and May God bring healing to you, fast and whole.
> 
> Adele - Set Fire to the Rain Lyrics - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AW9C3-qWug&feature=related]Adele - Someone Like You Lyrics On Screen - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And....
> 
> Listen how she pour herself out...amazing
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWakZcEGB38&feature=related]Adele- Don't You Remember - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


I've got over 50,000 songs in my music library.  I've been wearing out the part of my hard drive that has Adele on it since I've discovered her.
I don't listen to her because she is a radio generated pop star, rather because she is just damn good.  Passionate, soulful, energetic, feeling.
May she heal quickly.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MuUeQRLRBc&feature=fvst]Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs - Dear Old Dixie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTTC_fD598A&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLNcA9LAF52hY]Leonard Cohen - First We Take Manhattan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU-RuR-qO4Y&feature=autoplay&list=TLNcA9LAF52hY&lf=artistob&playnext=2]Leonard Cohen - Democracy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoXM95WyJjM]The Tragically Hip - Fiddlers Green[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTIZc6b03Kw]Rush - Workin&#39; Them Angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

This one is long and cumbersome.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDDo5HwmSG8&feature=related]Rainbow - 16th Century Greensleeves Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWr36Nb2AOA&NR=1]Rainbow - Stone Cold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3C0Qza8yHc]Steve Miller Band - Winter Time - YouTube[/ame]
Steve Miller Band - Winter Time


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLbf5_KXnO8&feature=related]LADY ANTEBELLUM BABY,IT&#39;S COLD OUTSIDE LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]
LADY ANTEBELLUM BABY,IT'S COLD OUTSIDE LYRICS


----------



## Ropey

Roger Daltrey - Giving It All Away

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhhOmFwp7tc]Roger Daltrey - Giving it all away 1973 - YouTube[/ame]

Roger Daltrey - Free Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DOApf05kic]Roger Daltrey - Free Me (1980) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Who - You Better, You Bet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ir2rFb_ghn0]The Who - You Better You Bet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ8Ra1JdtI0]The Who - Substitute 1966 - YouTube[/ame]

I look pretty young but I'm just backdated.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqQn2ADZE1A]Aerosmith - Janie&#39;s Got A Gun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl9bvuAV-Ao]Magic Bus The Who ( HQ sound ) - YouTube[/ame]
Magic Bus The Who ( HQ sound )


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYiahoYfPGk]Time - Pink Floyd + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic&feature=related]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qYU9b5OF8M&feature=related]Harry Chapin - Taxi - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNdmatofxwQ]Harry Chapin - Sequel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkrLmeeCrhY&feature=related]The Steve Miller Band "Serenade" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUwjNBjqR-c]Cats In The Cradle-Harry Chapin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnzaykWhlXs&feature=related]Pink Floyd - Welcome To The Machine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZD1hPJG-B8&feature=related]Pigs - Pink Floyd - Animals - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juWHJCQGUq0]Roger Waters - Three Wishes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

I don't have an ipod or any of those new-fangled devices...

my turntable, reel-to-reel, and cassette deck are packed away...

I more-often-than-not drive in my car with the radio off...

I now prefer to listen to my favorite tunes from memory in my head...

or occasionally on youtube...


----------



## PixieStix

bayoubill said:


> I don't have an ipod or any of those new-fangled devices...
> 
> my turntable, reel-to-reel, and cassette deck are packed away...
> 
> I prefer to drive in my car with the radio off...
> 
> I now prefer to listen to my favorite tunes from memory in my head...
> 
> or occasionally on youtube...





I like "new fangled devices" especially anything that concerns music

I prefer to listen to music with my ears. I am not sure how to do that with my memory


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swQ44pWBAa8]Hammer song - Sensational Alex Harvey Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBkTUzKAiXQ&feature=related]Pink Floyd Mother - YouTube[/ame]
Pink Floyd Mother


----------



## PixieStix

MountainMan said:


> Hammer song - Sensational Alex Harvey Band - YouTube




I would ask people to take time to listen to this song. It is a very cool song


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw3AneHcdRk]YES - Life on a Film Set - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Animals - Tobacco Road

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0Ts3oQtHAs]Eric Burdon and The Animals Tobacco Road HD/widescreen - YouTube[/ame]

The Animals - Boom Boom 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj7EN1d8LPg]The Animals - Boom boom ( Original Footage New Musical Express 1965 Optimal Quality HD ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DnUxLISFcA]Lovely Day Bill Withers - YouTube[/ame]
Lovely Day Bill Withers


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPoTGyWT0Cg&feature=related]Bill Withers - Lean On Me [with lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]
Bill Withers - Lean On Me [with lyrics]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5J54RVZjYs]America - Ventura Highway (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
America - Ventura Highway (with lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzVdEyHicz8]Peter, Paul & Mary singing ...Leaving On A Jet Plane - YouTube[/ame]
Peter, Paul & Mary singing ...Leaving On A Jet Plane


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8jGFu7ys64&feature=related]Judy Collins - Both Sides Now - YouTube[/ame]
Judy Collins - Both Sides Now


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGgs_kV2SCM&feature=related]The Blackbyrds - Walking In Rhythm (1974) - YouTube[/ame]
The Blackbyrds - Walking In Rhythm (1974)


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDN9y2vTdUs]The Doors - The End (1967) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Mjp8ox59WE]The Doors - Alabama Song (Whisky Bar) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCjspyo-_aI]Black Sabbath-Wizard - YouTube[/ame]

Black Sabbath-Wizard


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4dpFjSFYX4&feature=related]Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath - YouTube[/ame]
Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geLR_0_mLYM&feature=related]Black sabbath - Warning - YouTube[/ame]
Black sabbath - Warning


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkGZGPmOcFk&feature=related]Black Sabbath - Fairies Wear Boots - YouTube[/ame]
Black Sabbath - Fairies Wear Boots


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZCyOWLrRTE&feature=related]Black Sabbath War Pigs - YouTube[/ame]
Black Sabbath War Pigs


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzYBoGuQTsI&feature=related]Black Sabbath - Iron Man - YouTube[/ame]
Black Sabbath - Iron Man


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=236Lquwq22A&feature=related]Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave - YouTube[/ame]
Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W69DwrXkjgw&feature=related]Black Sabbath Into The Void - YouTube[/ame]
Black Sabbath Into The Void


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcZVD74UnOo&feature=related]Black Sabbath Sweet Leaf - YouTube[/ame]
Black Sabbath Sweet Leaf


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq8nQOhZ3u8]Uriah Heep - The Wizard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kjh9lQXLWk]hells bells - YouTube[/ame]
hells bells


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Evu8L2pF7w&feature=related]Helo Thunder - ACDC Thunder Struck - YouTube[/ame]
Helo Thunder - ACDC Thunder Struck


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2Av9SSPuzE&feature=related]AC/DC - Back in Black - YouTube[/ame]
AC/DC - Back in Black


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d8hZtvRPno]Eagles - Witchy Woman lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Eagles - Witchy Woman lyrics


----------



## Intense

Santana - Black magic woman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yosCYE4vwlY&feature=related]CLIFF RICHARD - Devil Woman (1976) - YouTube[/ame]
CLIFF RICHARD - Devil Woman (1976)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc]Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky - YouTube[/ame]
Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWvdO3l4_P8&feature=related]Dr. John - I Walk On Guilded Splinters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq6pekM6sZQ&feature=related]Halloween Theme Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNxznQ2ubZQ&feature=related]Santana - Supernatural - (Da Le) Yaleo Live "HQ" - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0Bwtn3n64c"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0Bwtn3n64c[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vrr3lRLjZ1Y&feature=related]Crossfade - Cold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78suSdD1RkA&feature=related]Carlos Santana feat Dave Matthews - Love of my life (live) - YouTube[/ame]
Carlos Santana feat Dave Matthews - Love of my life (live)


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iYY2FQHFwE]Merle Haggard -- Okie From Muskogee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46bBWBG9r2o&feature=related]Don Henley - Dirty Laundry (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMQgjZ4nwyQ]From Dusk Till Dawn The Blasters Dark Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BTMEUDPYq4&feature=related]Jim Messina - It&#39;s All Right Here.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
Jim Messina - It's All Right Here.wmv


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMbhhCmr_Zs&feature=related]Crosby, Still, Nash & Young - 4 + 20 - YouTube[/ame]
Crosby, Still, Nash & Young - 4 + 20


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WolPmj1-XM&feature=related]Crosby, Still, Nash & Young - Déjà Vu - YouTube[/ame]
Crosby, Still, Nash & Young - Déjà Vu


----------



## UndercoverAngel

I can't share my song since I'm limited until 15 posts, but my user name was the #1 song the week I was born.


----------



## Vengeance

UndercoverAngel said:


> I can't share my song since I'm limited until 15 posts, but my user name was the #1 song the week I was born.



Sucks doesn't it?  Nice choice too : )

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-xRMw0NyW0]Alan O&#39;Day -1977- Undercover Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95U1xlf3sXk]Ebonee My dance life1 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crYUB5Yzths]Ebonee Arielle Le&#39;Triece - Dancer, Choreographer & Instructor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfQ9FBu7UB4]Spanky & Our Gang - Give A Damn (Beautiful) - YouTube[/ame]
Spanky & Our Gang - Give A Damn


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxL0TN_lxsA&feature=related]Smith - Baby It&#39;s You - YouTube[/ame]
Smith - Baby It's You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4GjQUT3hnw&feature=related]Mercy - Love (Can Make You Happy) - YouTube[/ame]
Mercy - Love


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNCWhdYmPoE&feature=related]Capitols - Cool Jerk (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
Capitols - Cool Jerk


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzPQe8JYJns&feature=related]Jr Walker & The All Stars - What Does It Take (1969) - YouTube[/ame]
Jr Walker & The All Stars - What Does It Take (1969)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfPJJko-FM0&feature=related]The Guess Who - These Eyes (1969) - YouTube[/ame]
The Guess Who - These Eyes (1969)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPqT031SWT4&feature=related]No Sugar Tonight The Guess Who 1970 - YouTube[/ame]
No Sugar Tonight The Guess Who 1970


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j83xviHVmGg&feature=related]Bachman - Turner Overdrive - Let It Ride - YouTube[/ame]
Bachman - Turner Overdrive - Let It Ride


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0WvXpyufT8]"Master Jack" 4 Jacks and a Jill - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RfwhSmiI30]Leo Kottke- Pepe Hush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njG7p6CSbCU]Working Class Hero - John Lennon - YouTube[/ame]
Working Class Hero - John Lennon


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KkGVccgJrA]The Beatles Fool On The Hill HD Quality - YouTube[/ame]
The Beatles Fool On The Hill HD Quality


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_H6PdlJshCo&feature=related]Beatles - Penny Lane - YouTube[/ame]
Beatles - Penny Lane


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km5BBFQo3dc&feature=related]The Beatles - Here, There And Everywhere - YouTube[/ame]
The Beatles - Here, There And Everywhere


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edIqdKLL6o4&feature=related]The Beatles - Revolution [HD] - YouTube[/ame]
The Beatles - Revolution [HD]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_J7BxyZozk&feature=related]The Beatles - You&#39;ve Got To Hide Your Love Away (HD) - YouTube[/ame]
The Beatles - You've Got To Hide Your Love Away (HD)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aueurQ1t31Y&feature=related]The Beatles - Hey Jude 1080p [HD] (Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]
The Beatles - Hey Jude 1080p [HD] (Stereo)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CQpvc8quQ8&feature=related]Toto - Georgy Porgy - YouTube[/ame]
Toto - Georgy Porgy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29RvK7OI2Fg&feature=related]Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music .1972 - YouTube[/ame]
Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music .1972


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwXjnVICb3I]Rush - limelight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWyABiUpihs&feature=related]Neil Peart Drum Solo on Letterman.6/9/2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XHxNT7Dw0U&feature=related]Rush - Red Barchetta - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAnsJJB6Qws&feature=related]Subdivisions - Rush (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0YrXjeRSoE&feature=related]Alice Cooper - No More Mr Nice Guy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAdtUDaBfRA]Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f17G5m0_mi4&feature=related]Eagles:Hotel california. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN4FMVqq1cg]Fleetwood Mac - Oh Well (FULL VERSION) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvuL5jyCHOw&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL8990024F0386C36B]Lenny Kravitz - Fly Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Barbara Fairchild chose my Step son out of the crowd. She had no clue he was a semi professional Elvis imitator. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szxlh7XwT4Y]Barbara Farichild W/ Roy York - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCW5c6LpNVo&feature=related]Vangelis - Himalaya - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGc_TdIQ8o4&feature=related]Traffic - Shouldn&#39;t Have Took More Than You Gave - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5jRewnxSBY&feature=related]Pink Floyd Welcome to the Machine - YouTube[/ame]
Pink Floyd Welcome to the Machine


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9M23zjNrG9M]Pink Floyd - Meddle - 03 - Fearless - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcG47CpsU6c]Us and Them - Pink Floyd (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Us and Them - Pink Floyd (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygOaNo3M_Hw]THE WHO "QUADROPHENIA Love Reign O&#39;er me" - YouTube[/ame]
THE WHO "QUADROPHENIA Love Reign O'er me"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpK0zDJE4qs&feature=related]The Who-5:15 - YouTube[/ame]
The Who-5:15


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROycpcCuxrs]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bad Moon Rising+Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bad Moon Rising


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clJb4zx0o1o&feature=related]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner - YouTube[/ame]
Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIjUY3pjN8E&feature=related]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou - YouTube[/ame]
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37H9rMisFI0&feature=related]Pink Floyd - "Wish You Were Here" - YouTube[/ame]

Pink Floyd "Wish You Were Here" album "Wish You Were Here" 1975

So, so you think you can tell
Heaven from Hell,
Blue skys from pain.
Can you tell a green field
From a cold steel rail?
A smile from a veil?
Do you think you can tell?

And did they get you to trade
Your heros for ghosts?
Hot ashes for trees?
Hot air for a cool breeze?
Cold comfort for change?
And did you exchange
A walk on part in the war
For a lead role in a cage?

How I wish, how I wish you were here.
We're just two lost souls
Swimming in a fish bowl,
Year after year,
Running over the same old ground.
What have we found?
The same old fears.
Wish you were here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syd_Barrett


----------



## PixieStix

One of THE greatest bands of all time! I will never tire of them.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQYaVb4px7U]Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond - full version first part - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntm1YfehK7U]Time - Pink Floyd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY]Pink Floyd The Wall - Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFX6hcbFc94]Pink Floyd - Hey You! (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


Syd Barrett - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiimzQ0KqBA&feature=related]Pink Floyd - The Darkside Of The Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Valerie said:


> Pink Floyd - The Darkside Of The Moon - YouTube





Hey Val, did you know the following about Alan Parsons?

The Dark Side of the Moon
The Dark Side of the Moon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The band's next album, titled The Dark Side of the Moon (an allusion to lunacy, rather than astronomy),[118] was recorded between May 1972 and January 1973 with EMI staff engineer Alan Parsons at Abbey Road.[119][120] Late in the album's production Parsons was assisted by producer Chris Thomas, who became responsible for significant changes such as the echo used on "Us and Them".[121][122] The album's packaging was designed by Hipgnosis and bore George Hardie's iconic refracting prism on the cover.[123] Since Barrett's departure the burden of lyrical composition had fallen mostly on Waters[124] and he is therefore credited as the author of the album's lyrics.[125] The band filmed studio footage for Pink Floyd: Live at Pompeii[126] before beginning a tour of Europe in 1972.[127]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sVShT6nVTA&feature=related]Pink Floyd - Have A Cigar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl6NfQyNLto&feature=related]Pink Floyd - Money - Live 8 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZD1hPJG-B8&feature=related]Pigs - Pink Floyd - Animals - YouTube[/ame]


Big man, pig man, ha ha charade you are.
You well heeled big wheel, ha ha charade you are.
And when your hand is on your heart,
You're nearly a good laugh,
Almost a joker,
With your head down in the pig bin,
Saying "Keep on digging."
Pig stain on your fat chin.
What do you hope to find.
When you're down in the pig mine.
You're nearly a laugh,
You're nearly a laugh
But you're really a cry.

Bus stop rat bag, ha ha charade you are.
You fucked up old hag, ha ha charade you are.
You radiate cold shafts of broken glass.
You're nearly a good laugh,
Almost worth a quick grin.
You like the feel of steel,
You're hot stuff with a hatpin,
And good fun with a hand gun.
You're nearly a laugh,
You're nearly a laugh
But you're really a cry.

Hey you, Whitehouse,
Ha ha charade you are.
You house proud town mouse,
Ha ha charade you are
You're trying to keep our feelings off the street.
You're nearly a real treat,
All tight lips and cold feet
And do you feel abused?
.....! .....! .....! .....!
You gotta stem the evil tide,
And keep it all on the inside.
Mary you're nearly a treat,
Mary you're nearly a treat
But you're really a cry.


----------



## PixieStix

Pink Floyd - Learning to Fly (Hi-Quality) - YouTube

"Learning To Fly"

Into the distance, a ribbon of black
Stretched to the point of no turning back
A flight of fancy on a windswept field
Standing alone my senses reeled
A fatal attraction is holding me fast,
How can I escape this irresistible grasp?

Can't keep my eyes from the circling skies
Tongue-tied and twisted, just an earth-bound misfit, I

Ice is forming on the tips of my wings
Unheeded warnings, I thought, I thought of everything
No navigator to find my way home
Unladened, empty and turned to stone
A soul in tension -- that's learning to fly
Condition grounded but determined to try

Can't keep my eyes from the circling skies
Tongue-tied and twisted just an earth-bound misfit, I

Above the planet on a wing and a prayer,
My grubby halo, a vapour trail in the empty air,
Across the clouds I see my shadow fly
Out of the corner of my watering eye
A dream unthreatened by the morning light
Could blow this soul right through the roof of the night

There's no sensation to compare with this
Suspended animation, a state of bliss

Can't keep my mind from the circling skies
Tongue-tied and twisted just an earth-bound misfit, I


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-ORlQfHWrQ&feature=related]Pink Floyd - Breathe - Live 8 - 2005 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQvG2SMVl84&feature=related]Pink Floyd - One of These Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HpY31CGgqY&NR=1]Pink Floyd - One Of These Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

jinx!


----------



## PixieStix

Valerie said:


> jinx!


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzjRbA8FrqA&feature=related]Pink Floyd - Run Like Hell (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Roger Waters - The Pros and Cons of Hitchhiking

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3928ZMOCNgs]ROGER WATERS - Pros and Cons of Hitch Hiking - Part 11 (Live 2000) - YouTube[/ame]

Roger Waters - Radio Waves  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEc6qZLgIOc]Roger Waters - Karaoke - Radio Waves HD.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

Roger Waters - Radio KAOS 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XrsM4RCK70]Roger Waters - Radio KAOS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Murray Head - One Night In Bangkok

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9mwELXPGbA]One Night in Bangkok - Murray Head (HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E84Cj5tCeso]Michael Grimm - Stay With Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL68ZeclcA]Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_MHFmlf7As]Robin Trower - Alathea[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvXh26UR0KQ]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Call Me The Breeze (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvJGs6MhZM0]Asylum Street Spankers - "Beer" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31aETl1BESU&feature=related]My Heroes Have Always Been Cowboys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZ3nvB7226Q&feature=related]BIG BROTHER & THE H. CO. @ ROTR 8-22-2008 "Hold Me" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OPmJVAH3-c&feature=related]Asylum Street Spankers - "Whatever" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlNhD0oS5pk&]Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song (Live Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txlXcJDtDwM]Dream On - Aerosmith - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Epz7WbhpHZo&feature=related]The Asylum Street Spankers - The Scrotum Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6BzNEZxbiw]Procol Harum - A Salty Dog[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEGWb_jZ-Po&feature=related]we put a spell on you! hahahahah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVYwwBvEoxo]Procol Harum - Whisky Train[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l685JEwFPb4]Uriah Heep - July Morning[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51270i8F3mU]Wrap it up - Fabulous thunderbirds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU0MF8pwktg&feature=related]Stevie Ray Vaughan-Pride And Joy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

PixieStix said:


> Wrap it up - Fabulous thunderbirds - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIhlOjmwHXU]The Fabulous Thunderbirds - Tuff Enough[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ylRplLnU84&feature=related]Rodney Carrington - Titties & Beer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeFk_nuheHs&feature=fvsr]"Mama&#39;s Don&#39;t Let Your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys" - Lucinda Williams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E&feature=related]Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06lWmDg7i7Q&feature=related]Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs - 02 - Bridge Of Sighs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D175jn-3_M]Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs - 01 - Day Of The Eagle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjT1penXEWA]Kristine Jackson sings Candy Store live performance Crooked River Groove - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTUgpMhsymM]Ohio City Blues & Brews Fest ~ Kristine Jackson Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWdBvpMkl1A&feature=related]Freda Payne Band of gold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txOo9T1jn5Y]Candi Staton - He Called Me Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9Yssf90XQM&feature=related]Patsy Cline He Called Me Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfnQ1iv_lGo]Manfred Mann&#39;s Earth Band - For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO2SSo-CMQA&feature=related]Mary Bridget Davies at Knuckleheads! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E5UbeK2Gmo&feature=related]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Genuine Negro Jig - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aBvWbFViGI&feature=related]Sing you bastard (chicken song) - Rodney Carrington - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NR8tH9tDGQ]Crystal Bowersox - Farmer's Daughter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uysBrNkJpDU&feature=related]Carolina Chocolate Drops "Travelin&#39; Shoes" - NYC, 10/15/10 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

meh... lotta tiresome stuff posted in here lately...


----------



## bayoubill

P F Tinmore said:


> Carolina Chocolate Drops "Travelin' Shoes" - NYC, 10/15/10 - YouTube



admittedly, it's an admirable acapella performance...

but I'd rather watch paint dry...


----------



## Vengeance

bayoubill said:


> meh... lotta tiresome stuff posted in here lately...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9uC5dAbXLw&feature=related]I Wish I Was A Lesbian - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPHjkQHwWEE]Carolina Chocolate Drops "From Four Until Eight" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbiZ29bLDmo&feature=related]Santana- Jam in E - YouTube[/ame]
Santana- Jam in E


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmYt27dQThQ&feature=related]The Doors - Roadhouse Blues - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - Roadhouse Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUszp9QFmq4&feature=related]What About Me - YouTube[/ame]
What About Me


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nn0L6055gs&feature=related]Gary Wright - Dreamweaver (1976) - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-EZfNO5nAY&feature=related]Quicksilver Messenger Service - Spindrifter (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - Spindrifter (1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhraiPTORhI&feature=related]Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LvZvvTFNi0&feature=related]Quicksilver Messenger Service - Smokestack Lightning [Live] 1968 - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - Smokestack Lightning [Live] 1968


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbs5myuiqvM]9th & Hennepin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

A friend reminded me of J Geils.  
This is a good one.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS8gfCyZqu8]Musta Got Lost - J Geils Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74]The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Okay, I don't speak Spanish but I think the judges were impressed.

That guy who sang like Freddie Mercury? This is Pearl Jam&#39;s Eddie Vedder incarnate. - YouTube


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgHgz1wqXaM[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gQEDwjhaDE&ob=av2e]Robert Cray - Smoking Gun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDKx9zWINqM]Rossington-Collins Band - Don&#39;t Misunderstand Me (in HQ w/timed lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB7ONnfIjaI&ob=av2e]Miranda Lambert - Kerosene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ]Always Look On The Bright Side of Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbzkQYfMGoY]"Horses" - Rickie Lee Jones & Ratdog[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbXiECmCZ94]Cher - Believe [Official Music Video] [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg1Ibt4xP7g]Rickie Lee Jones - Chuck E&#39;s In Love - YouTube[/ame]
Rickie Lee Jones - Chuck E's In Love


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFJcN_Xvy9I&feature=related]J. GEILS BAND- CENTERFOLD.flv - YouTube[/ame]
J. GEILS BAND- CENTERFOLD.flv


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9zWw0Ru28w&feature=related]Brownsville Station-Smokin in the Boys room - YouTube[/ame]
Brownsville Station-Smokin in the Boys room


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_GZIaghqV0&feature=related]The James Gang - Walk Away - YouTube[/ame]
The James Gang - Walk Away


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhhOmFwp7tc]Roger Daltrey - Giving it all away 1973[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siJmE75-xA0&feature=related]CHER - JUST LIKE JESSE JAMES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxaCfJfw6AY]The Bricklayers Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKlu3A3BBgE&feature=related]"Lonely Is the Night" - by Billy Squier - YouTube[/ame]
"Lonely Is the Night" - by Billy Squier


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1XSzwhhF6M&feature=related]Foreigner-Long, Long Way From Home - YouTube[/ame]
Foreigner-Long, Long Way From Home


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4&feature=related]Styx - Renegade - YouTube[/ame]
Styx - Renegade


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9-R9S1m4dA&feature=related]BTO - Takin&#39; Care Of Business (A Sexier Version)! - YouTube[/ame]
BTO - Takin' Care Of Business


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udSHItTjWyQ&feature=related]China Grove The Doobie Brothers.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
China Grove The Doobie Brothers.wmv


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWpND8GhBuU&feature=related]FREE RIDE - Edgar Winter Group - YouTube[/ame]
FREE RIDE - Edgar Winter Group


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7jW8_2Us5c&feature=related]Head East- Never Been Any Reason - YouTube[/ame]
Head East- Never Been Any Reason


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO0l36nEvCc&feature=related]Humble Pie - Smokin&#39; - 06 - 30 Days In The Hole - YouTube[/ame]
Humble Pie - Smokin' - 06 - 30 Days In The Hole


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBP15lRprPs&feature=related]Blackfoot - Train, Train - YouTube[/ame]
Blackfoot - Train, Train


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBo_POKv21w&feature=related]"Dreams" - The Allman Brothers Band - FULL - YouTube[/ame]
"Dreams" - The Allman Brothers Band - FULL


----------



## 007

100.1, The X, Reno, NV, streaming live... Wilks Broadcasting


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVANQheoRUw&feature=related]Curtis Mayfield - Diamond in the Back - YouTube[/ame]
Curtis Mayfield - Diamond in the Back


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wKyXA_nMVQ&feature=related]The Undisputed Truth "Smiling Faces Sometimes" (1971) - YouTube[/ame]
The Undisputed Truth "Smiling Faces Sometimes" (1971)


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7U_N7QI1Nzo&feature=related]mercury blues by david lindley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibWYROwadYs]Adele - Hiding my Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0DdXhFVcEg&feature=related]Adele - Take it all (+lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx7sLNyIeQk&feature=related]Adele - Turning Tables (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oFgF9Kdqqg]Adele - Rolling In The Deep Lyrics Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA7v0zknMCo]Bruce Springsteen - Adam Raised A Cain (Paramount Theatre 2009) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbKNICg-REA]Steve Winwood - Valerie - YouTube[/ame]
Steve Winwood - Valerie


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaC5ohRAjmI]Somebody&#39;s Watching Me - Laurel and Hardy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=302eHsZChoI&feature=related]Alan Parsons Project - I Wouldn&#39;t Wanna Be Like You - YouTube[/ame]
Alan Parsons Project - I Wouldn't Wanna Be Like You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td56XAHxLpw&feature=related]The Alan Parsons Project- I Robot - YouTube[/ame]
The Alan Parsons Project- I Robot


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUHrihRDLX8]Link Wray-Rumble (The Father of Fuzz Guitar and Power Chords) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFks9A9TCF0]Ground Control to Major Tom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOwou2JqDHY&feature=related]days are numbers alan parsons proyect.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
days are numbers alan parsons proyect.wmv


----------



## Intense

Dan Fogelberg - False Faces


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4SLXaF-lIc&feature=related]DAVID BOWIE - REBEL REBEL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTCHj8qhcjY&feature=related]Dan Fogelberg - Nether Lands - YouTube[/ame]
Dan Fogelberg - Nether Lands


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXzU29tpuv4]Dan Fogelberg & Tim Weisberg - SUNLIGHT - YouTube[/ame]
Dan Fogelberg & Tim Weisberg - SUNLIGHT


----------



## Vengeance




----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7uC5m-IRns]Question Mark & The Mysterians - 96 Tears - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T00eJSQimIk]Creedence Clearwater Revival: The Midnight Special - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N0vHT4e8QQ]The Guess Who - Laughing (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5WMh9BAFmM&feature=related]Vanilla Fudge - You Keep Me Hangin&#39; On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister




----------



## Intense

War - All Day Music


----------



## Mad Scientist

This tune will always remind me of a now defunct club I used to frequent in Tokyo (And a few of the Women I met there!):

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4d7Wp9kKjA&ob=av2e"]David Bowie - Let's Dance - YouTube[/ame]

Under the moonlight, the serious moonlight"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZQYN4BaOUc&feature=related]War - Gypsy Man - YouTube[/ame]
War - Gypsy Man


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgozdtsh_g]The Young Rascals - Groovin&#39; 1967 - YouTube[/ame]
The Young Rascals - Groovin' 1967


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj1uElADZw]Grand funk railroad - Footstompin&#39; Music - YouTube[/ame]
Grand funk railroad - Footstompin' Music


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M9E7BsbHd0&feature=related]Gimme Shelter - Grand Funk Railroad - YouTube[/ame]
Gimme Shelter - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW3nPqPPBDw]Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp1ekcwPNfQ]David Gilmour - There&#39;s No Way Out of Here - YouTube[/ame]
David Gilmour - There's No Way Out of Here


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmCgi3v4bgY&feature=related]David Gilmour - No Way - YouTube[/ame]
David Gilmour - No Way


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI_sv5uswoY&feature=related]Pink Floyd On The Turning Away - YouTube[/ame]
Pink Floyd On The Turning Away


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj5qoo9kQRM]Ramalama Group Performance SYTYCD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CentristFiasco

*Currently Listening to Playlist: *The Music of Occupy Wall Street | Share Spotify Playlists at ShareMyPlaylists.com​


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSZxdv0-3h4&feature=fvst]Hot Tuna - Water Song - YouTube[/ame]
Hot Tuna - Water Song


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvbLJ6TGepI&feature=related]HOT TUNA - I See The Light - YouTube[/ame]
HOT TUNA - I See The Light


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP2jC_kAkfU&feature=related]Hot Tuna - Trimmed And Burning - Keep Your Lamps Trimmed And Burning - YouTube[/ame]
Hot Tuna - Trimmed And Burning - Keep Your Lamps Trimmed And Burning


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms]Traffic: Freedom Rider - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic: Freedom Rider


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8f7Kl36Vxo]Traffic - Walking in the Wind.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Walking in the Wind.wmv


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqOkwTTYoH0&feature=related]Traffic - Shouldn&#39;t Have Took More Than You Gave LIVE 1971 - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave LIVE 1971


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCKeFB2XT88&feature=related]40,000 headmen - YouTube[/ame]
40,000 headmen


----------



## Ropey

Intense said:


> Traffic - Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave LIVE 1971 - YouTube
> Traffic - Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave LIVE 1971



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4GKqNeprgA]Can&#39;t Find My Way Home (HD HIGHEST RES ON YT) - Live Hyde Park 1969 - Blind Faith - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G5CJFrO2Oc]LITTLE WING (1970) by Derek and the Dominos (Eric Clapton) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eISPP6zuNE]Ted Nugent -Stranglehold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Totally dig this new-ish song...

Amor Fati - Washed Out

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fYnfE5Cycg]Washed Out - Amor Fati (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]

Just sit back and chill...


----------



## Alan Stallion

My #1 song for the moment...

What You Know - Two Door Cinema Club

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXwYJyrKK5A]TWO DOOR CINEMA CLUB | WHAT YOU KNOW - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Oh, Tonight - Josh Abbott Band featuring Kacey Musgraves

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTlQzKOOkeU]Josh Abbott Band - Oh, Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Oh Darling - Plug In Stereo featuring Cady Groves

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2gwCyh-Y6c]Plug In Stereo - "Oh Darling" (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Paper Airplane - Alison Krauss & Union Station

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-0drZqMdR4]Alison Krauss & Union Station - Paper Airplane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Sadness Is A Blessing - Lykke Li

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu-b3u5jDiU]Lykke Li - 'Sadness Is a Blessing' (Director Tarik Saleh) - YouTube[/ame]


Song begins at 1:51 if you just want to hear the song...


----------



## Alan Stallion

Money Grabber - Fitz & the Tantrums

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb6cBKE3WzQ]Fitz and the Tantrums - MoneyGrabber - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Make Your Move - Third Day

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN-UkCA4QzI]Third Day Make Your Move - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Gone And Never Coming Back - Melanie Fiona

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4sIklSjJHk]Melanie Fiona - Gone And Never Coming Back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

And now for something completely different-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFltXDMQsQQ]The Tubes White Punks On Dope (Vinyl) (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Unforgettable by the great Nat King Cole on Randy Bachmanns program tonight. I always remember dancing on my daddy's shoes at weddings when my father was teaching me how to waltz. And now he's playing the Schnozz singing as time goes by.

Bless you Randy.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

Alan Stallion said:


> My #1 song for the moment...
> 
> What You Know - Two Door Cinema Club
> 
> TWO DOOR CINEMA CLUB | WHAT YOU KNOW - YouTube



OK! This guy can sing....

He's got some serious pipes.


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVyrtzYklB0]Howard Jones- Things Can Only Get Better - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dcuyzd4G9PE]See The Elephant.mov - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggaKJyx_iRU]Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels - CC Rider - YouTube[/ame]
Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels - CC Rider


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvJjbMi-SPU&feature=rellist&playnext=1&list=PL8DA6ACDC5BC1AD5C]Back in &#39;72-Bob Seger - YouTube[/ame]
Back in '72-Bob Seger


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzQtW81SYpE&feature=mr_meh&list=PL8DA6ACDC5BC1AD5C&lf=rellist&index=4&playnext=0]Oh Well-The Rockets - YouTube[/ame]
Oh Well-The Rockets


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck79hCzPp68&feature=related]America - Don&#39;t Cross the River - YouTube[/ame]
America - Don't Cross the River


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc385d3Kx7s&feature=related]America - Ventura Highway - YouTube[/ame]
America - Ventura Highway


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8B-V6_hlAM&feature=related]America - Tin Man - YouTube[/ame]
America - Tin Man


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCLOVxy1fwY&feature=related]AMERICA YOU CAN DO MAGIC - YouTube[/ame]
AMERICA YOU CAN DO MAGIC


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGPhUr-T6UM]M.A.R.S. - Pump Up The Volume - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Make It Easy For Me - CoriLynn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iPUSBFaklI]Makeiteasy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Easy Come, Easy Go - Sierra Hull

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nf3RhT0vjUY]Sierra Hull - "Easy Come, Easy Go" [OFFICIAL] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Teenage Daughters - Martina McBride

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a_EBEKOq2M]Martina McBride - Teenage Daughters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Everything At Once - Lenka

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zMbB3TzuPc]Lenka - Everything At Once (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Happily Ever After - He Is We

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDnfCuakV64]He Is We - Happily Ever After - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

I'll Be Waiting - Michael Franti & Spearhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQfnAwFG6Jw]Michael Franti & Spearhead - I'll Be Waiting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Mr. Saxobeat - Alexandra Stan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKsUMQF6tMg]Alexandra Stan - Mr Saxobeat (Official UK Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-B3bWwK_Bk&feature=fvsr]Bobby Bland-Stormy Monday Blues"getbluesinfo.com" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Livin' In The Jungle - Black Joe Lewis & the Honeybears

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD8tu77WxXA]Black Joe Lewis & The Honeybears - Livin' In The Jungle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister




----------



## Alan Stallion

Changing Minds - 16 bit

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQyUK_cd4fE]16 Bit - Changing Minds (Clip) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Chariots of Fire - Vangelis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYJzcUvS_NU]Vangelis - Chariots of Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8opuBUjkcbU]U2 - Stuck In A Moment You Can&#39;t Get Out Of (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Time Is - It's A Beautiful Day... little known and underappreciated Bay-Area band from the late 60's...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoNoVgp9rKA&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoNoVgp9rKA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

^ The drummer reminds me of Pat Mastelotto.  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bMjUU972So]Byrds - Eight Miles High (RARE 1967 clip) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hje28F-IhLo]The WHO - I Can See For Miles (1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVglLs3uA8Y&]The Who ~ My Generation, Live &#39;66 (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29VM44bM77M]Keith Moon on stage with Elvis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7dGdrP3pms]Marvin Gaye - Heard It Through The Grapevine (From "Live at Montreux" DVD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9KC7uhMY9s]Marvin Gaye "What&#39;s Going On / What&#39;s Happening Brother" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tOpwgrqshU]Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues (Make Me Wanna Holler) - YouTube[/ame]
Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues (Make Me Wanna Holler)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbHeNkqRWtI]Marvin Gaye trouble man - YouTube[/ame]
Marvin Gaye trouble man


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkUsGkxZSvM]Marvin Gaye - Sunny (1966) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Vengeance

SHEESH....


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXavZYeXEc0]The four tops - I can&#39;t help myself - Live HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq2e7DPhyHg&feature=related]The Band - When I paint my masterpiece - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

For those who like it down and dirty, this song rocks!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSzyKO_kW_s]Crazy Bitch by BuckCherry - Lyrics - Great Quality (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIkiKy-T-gU&feature=related]A Fool No More - Peter Green Full version - YouTube[/ame]
A Fool No More - Peter Green Full version


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Ptup0lIYM&feature=related]Evil Woman - John Mayall & Peter Green - YouTube[/ame]
Evil Woman - John Mayall & Peter Green


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9QKHkY3rew&feature=related]Peter Green - Born Under A Bad Sign - YouTube[/ame]
Peter Green - Born Under A Bad Sign


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFBlrS6C6Ag&feature=related]Peter Green John Mayall "A Hard Road" - YouTube[/ame]
Peter Green John Mayall "A Hard Road"


----------



## SFC Ollie

My Grandson on vocals.............

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQWzc7fuO8s&feature=related]Wake Up-Sweet Remorse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCwOdjympZo&feature=related]The Dramatics Whatcha See Is Whatcha Get - YouTube[/ame]
The Dramatics Whatcha See Is Whatcha Get


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wKyXA_nMVQ&feature=related]The Undisputed Truth "Smiling Faces Sometimes" (1971) - YouTube[/ame]
The Undisputed Truth "Smiling Faces Sometimes" (1971)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll3uipTO-4A&feature=related]For the love of money-O&#39; jays Full Version - YouTube[/ame]
For the love of money-O' jays Full Version


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kIjFCgtcoI]Roberta Flack & Donny Hathaway - Where Is The Love (The Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Roberta Flack & Donny Hathaway - Where Is The Love (The Original Version)


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQbN0IeMedQ]The Band - Stage Fright - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBscTIX-3Os&feature=related]Donny H@thaway - The Ghetto (Live) - YouTube[/ame]
Donny H@thaway - The Ghetto (Live)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW08GnKufQ8&feature=related]Booker T. & the MG&#39;s - Melting Pot - YouTube[/ame]
Booker T. & the MG's - Melting Pot


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roGcPxEvYAw&feature=related]Booker T and the M.G.s - "Gotta Serve Somebody" - YouTube[/ame]
Booker T and the M.G.s - "Gotta Serve Somebody"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ5XtabITh8]Bob Dylan- It&#39;s Alright, Ma (I&#39;m Only Bleeding) - YouTube[/ame]
Bob Dylan- It's Alright, Ma (I'm Only Bleeding)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2wuPssClKs&feature=related]Bob Dylan - Positively 4th Street (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
Bob Dylan - Positively 4th Street (Original)


----------



## Mr Natural

For some reason, I woke up this morning with this stuck in my head.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1dz1YRXdOA]SHRIMP BOATS by Jo Stafford 1951 - YouTube[/ame]

HELP!


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgAoe1o2134&feature=related]Best version of Knockin on heavens door - With Mark Knopfler - YouTube[/ame]
Knockin on heavens door - With Mark Knopfler


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhraiPTORhI&feature=related]Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1D3a5eDJI&feature=fvsr[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mTiKb_2-Rw&feature=related]Grateful Dead - I Know You Rider (Unplugged) - 05/15/70 - Fillmore East - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - I Know You Rider (Unplugged) - 05/15/70 - Fillmore East


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uwjfl4FKP8A&feature=related]Grateful Dead - Fire On The Mountain 5-5-77 - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - Fire On The Mountain 5-5-77


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQJE79IwjjU&feature=related]Grateful Dead[/ame]
Grateful Dead &#9774; Eyes of the World, 9/18/74 - HD/HQ


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaDvSbLRL3s]Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A-Changin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TxjxzdmFW4&feature=related]Eddie Vedder w/ The Doors - Roadhouse Blues (Los Angeles &#39;93) HD - YouTube[/ame]
Eddie Vedder w/ The Doors - Roadhouse Blues (Los Angeles '93) HD


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfIh34uZY00]eddie vedder sings You&#39;ve Got to Hide Your Love Away - YouTube[/ame]
eddie vedder sings You've Got to Hide Your Love Away


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPLWBhNW3FM]Moody Blues - Tuesday Afternoon (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtqJSiAFPVw]Foo Fighters - Monkey Wrench [Wembley Stadium 2008] 14 HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

My Grandson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y4esskTX28]Sweet Remorse-Wake Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2lIbp1XYpM&feature=related]The Moody Blues - Question - YouTube[/ame]
The Moody Blues - Question


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hO-83CIVKM]Bob Dylan - Cold Irons Bound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sZK4Hd28VA]Nothing Else Matters - solo piano, Scott D. Davis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

And the original

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAsA00-5KoI]Metallica - Nothing Else Matters [Original Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Only One Night - The Hurricanes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYbzS4CwfxY]THE HURRICANES - ONLY ONE NIGHT (ITALO DISCO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySsnE3aB36I]Jump Into The Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njG7p6CSbCU]Working Class Hero - John Lennon - YouTube[/ame]
Working Class Hero - John Lennon


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFHXhwbQRBc&feature=related]John Lennon - Power To The People - YouTube[/ame]
John Lennon - Power To The People


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrkwgTBrW78&feature=related]Revolution - The Beatles - YouTube[/ame]
Revolution - The Beatles


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3RYvO2X0Oo&feature=related]The Beatles-While My Guitar Gently Weeps - YouTube[/ame]
The Beatles-While My Guitar Gently Weeps


----------



## Ropey

^ Great Political Statement Intense. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6tV11acSRk]THE BEATLES- HERE COMES THE SUN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXyNFsAXtkc&feature=related]The Beatles - Norwegian Wood - YouTube[/ame]
The Beatles - Norwegian Wood


----------



## Ropey

The Beatles - Yesterday

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S09F5MejfBE]The Beatles - Yesterday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

what the f*** is it with the Beatles run...?!

has everyone suddenly been infected by the ginscpy virus...?


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EXh2ZJ9VVY]Bad Company - If You Needed Somebody (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKXDYMrIqTI&feature=related]Amoreena - Elton John (Tumbleweed Connection 8 of 10) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4vm0_HZ8Fw&feature=related]Elton John - Holiday Inn (Madman 6 of 9) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nUmpGcvo0c]Elton John - Rotten Peaches (1971) Madman across the water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4H4lJOoSs8]JOHN COUGAR MELLENCAMP - HURTS SO GOOD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

bayoubill said:


> what the f*** is it with the Beatles run...?!
> 
> has everyone suddenly been infected by the ginscpy virus...?



  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNRREguqHgs]The Beatles- Nowhere Man - YouTube[/ame]
The Beatles- Nowhere Man


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIr4To3EzK8]The Guess Who - Clap For The Wolfman (1974) Tribute to: "Wolfman Jack" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Elton John - Razor Face

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhtpVmgXRbw]Elton John - Razor Face[/ame]

Elton John - I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6KYAVn8ons]Elton John - I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16fPhN2Z8jU]A Prepper Song (redux) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qd08FyXY3E]Indian Sunset - Elton John (Madman Across the Water 5 of 9) - YouTube[/ame]
Indian Sunset - Elton John (Madman Across the Water 5 of 9)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDJlb2_dx48&feature=related]QUICKSILVER - 01 - What About Me - YouTube[/ame]
QUICKSILVER - 01 - What About Me


----------



## Intense

RITCHIE HAVENS - WHAT ABOUT ME


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOI-mTD-NN8&feature=related]Ritchie Havens - Freedom Motherless Child (Live 1974) - YouTube[/ame]
Ritchie Havens - Freedom Motherless Child (Live 1974)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sdDp8lsA48&feature=related]Van Morrison - Sometimes I Feel Like A Motherless Child(original) - YouTube[/ame]
Van Morrison - Sometimes I Feel Like A Motherless Child(original)


----------



## SFC Ollie

Intense said:


> Ritchie Havens - Freedom Motherless Child (Live 1974) - YouTube
> Ritchie Havens - Freedom Motherless Child (Live 1974)



Immortal


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_Tc08tIBR4&feature=related]Van Morrison - Saint James Infirmary - YouTube[/ame]
Van Morrison - Saint James Infirmary


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1pzXJuvdAY&feature=related]Cream Born Under A Bad Sign - YouTube[/ame]
Cream Born Under A Bad Sign


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-eb64NfCrQ&feature=related]Cream - Tales of Brave Ulysses - YouTube[/ame]
Cream - Tales of Brave Ulysses


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5M_Ttstbgs]Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth (good sound quality!) - YouTube[/ame]
Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O69L2mO9y-4&feature=related]WOODEN SHIPS ~ CROSBY STILLS NASH ~ LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]
WOODEN SHIPS ~ CROSBY STILLS NASH ~ LYRICS 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIccZsURyLc&feature=related]Jefferson Airplane - Wooden Ships - YouTube[/ame]
Jefferson Airplane - Wooden Ships


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0]Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Procol Harum - Conquistador 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja7cuVh96AI]Procol Harum - Conquistador[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4o--q6xuvs]Uriah Heep - Easy Livin' Live[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Iron Butterfly - In A Gadda Da Vida 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnYnSnVmXvM]Iron Butterfly - In A Gadda Da Vida [/ame]


----------



## Ropey

ZZ TOP - La Grange

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSEBl4pTNOs]ZZ TOP La Grange[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rare Earth in Concert   Get Ready 23min.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K94ljpjkChY]Rare Earth in Concert "GET READY"[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRizdLtXGI0]Eric Burdon & War Tobacco road (1970)HD/widescreen[/ame]


----------



## 007

Rush Limbaugh ~ Streaming live on WLSam.com


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8SdfXPQvhc&feature=related]Tito & Tarantula Pieces Of Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5CltsEN8DQ]Big Mouth Strikes Again - The Smiths - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdXfkkyI1nQ]Don&#39;t Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OEJCq_F_ic]The Smiths - I Keep Mine Hidden - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Ropey said:


> Big Mouth Strikes Again - The Smiths



Ever listen to The Ukrainians' version? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZPtnuPKyu4]The Ukrainians - Batyar (Bigmouth Strikes Again) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkM7uWBjUrI]Three Dog Night - Mama Told Me (Not To Come) - YouTube[/ame]
Three Dog Night - Mama Told Me (Not To Come)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIe-Cj071l0]The Fixx - One Thing Leads to Another - YouTube[/ame]
The Fixx - One Thing Leads to Another


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYEmTschjRg&feature=related]Da Turkey Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

I stumbled on this video. Cute kid, nice voice, catchy tune.

In Your Arms by Kina Grannis Music Video on Yahoo! Music


----------



## Sky Dancer




----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8tuTSi6Sck&feature=related]Nina Simone/ Feeling Good - YouTube[/ame]
Nina Simone/ Feeling Good


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn5tiuZU4JI&feature=related]Nina Simone - Sinnerman full lenght - YouTube[/ame]
Nina Simone - Sinnerman full lenght


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6odkM5o038A&feature=related]Nina Simone-Ooh Child - YouTube[/ame]
Nina Simone-Ooh Child


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DHRGrIqmb0&feature=related]The Five Stairsteps - Ooh Child (Things are Gonna Get Easier) [MP3/Download Link] + Full Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
The Five Stairsteps - Ooh Child (Things are Gonna Get Easier)


----------



## iamwhatiseem

IMO - one of the best female singers...that for whatever reason...never hit it big.
God she would have been great.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFz26RhIqbU&feature=related]Cheryl Barnes - Easy to be Hard (HQ Sound) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPLV7lGbmT4&ob=av3e]Maria Maria - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwrKKbaClME&feature=related]Beach Boys (New STEREO) Good Vibrations HD 1966 - YouTube[/ame]
Beach Boys (New STEREO) Good Vibrations HD 1966


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzPQe8JYJns&feature=related]Jr Walker & The All Stars - What Does It Take (1969) - YouTube[/ame]
Jr Walker & The All Stars - What Does It Take (1969)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxVLHaHUI4E&feature=related]GRAZING IN THE GRASS/FRIENDS OF DISTINCTION - YouTube[/ame]
GRAZING IN THE GRASS/FRIENDS OF DISTINCTION


----------



## The Infidel




----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E21KH_YOk7Y]Laura Nyro Sings "Save The Country" - YouTube[/ame]
Laura Nyro Sings "Save The Country" 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTuwAo5sUik]Save the Country by the Fifth Dimension - YouTube[/ame]
Save the Country by the Fifth Dimension


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC9yD8YqXYI]The 5th Dimension - Up, Up and Away - YouTube[/ame]
The 5th Dimension - Up, Up and Away


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfYkhQblYjY&feature=related]Too late to turn back now - Cornelius Bros and Sister Rose - YouTube[/ame]
Too late to turn back now - Cornelius Bros and Sister Rose


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6fVDAjs9f0&feature=related]-The Three Degrees- -When will see you again- - YouTube[/ame]
-The Three Degrees- -When will see you again-


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqXT3y0eY3s&feature=related]Jaynetts - Sally, Go &#39;Round The Roses (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]
Jaynetts - Sally, Go 'Round The Roses (Original Stereo)


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdgKkjM4DTs]David Frizzell-Gonna Hire A Wino - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVANQheoRUw&feature=related]Curtis Mayfield - Diamond in the Back - YouTube[/ame]
Curtis Mayfield - Diamond in the Back


----------



## The Infidel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB7h5aWPPd0&feature=related]Head East Live &#39;79 Never Been Any Reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqcZs8rolrw]lionel richie how long - YouTube[/ame]
lionel richie how long


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR4KcO_MovE]Conway Twitty - Tight Fittin Jeans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4IkZasB7NE&feature=related]Day by Day by the Fifth Dimension - YouTube[/ame]
Day by Day by the Fifth Dimension


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NghfjuxvPnw]The Yardbirds With Eric Clapton Louise 1963 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEHckjjbE8I&feature=related]FOOL ON THE HILL - Sergio Mendes & Brasil &#39;66 - YouTube[/ame]
FOOL ON THE HILL - Sergio Mendes & Brasil '66


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlqwpq7xycU]The Association - Windy (1967) - YouTube[/ame]
The Association - Windy (1967)


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1DAR79Q4Pc&feature=related]Jimi Hendrix - Jimi&#39;s Best Guitar Solo Ever! (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STywIBU9W-w&feature=related]Drifters - On Broadway - YouTube[/ame]
Drifters - On Broadway


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpVUAYCBJR8&feature=related]The Drifters - Up on The Roof - YouTube[/ame]
The Drifters - Up on The Roof


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpePWo56zm4&feature=related]THIS MAGIC MOMENT-JAY AND THE AMERICANS - YouTube[/ame]
THIS MAGIC MOMENT-JAY AND THE AMERICANS


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyRqdzF8swY&feature=related]Lou Christie - Lightnin&#39; Strikes - YouTube[/ame]
Lou Christie - Lightnin' Strikes


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XgdpQooAWk&feature=related]TOMMY ROE- " CINNAMON " - YouTube[/ame]
TOMMY ROE- " CINNAMON "


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU_rqm7WPPI&feature=related]TOMMY ROE - " DIZZY" - YouTube[/ame]
TOMMY ROE - " DIZZY"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skydln4BhDI&feature=related]TOMMY JAMES- " DRAGGIN&#39; THE LINE " ( W / LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]
TOMMY JAMES- " DRAGGIN' THE LINE "


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUbMmGR9038]Paul Revere & the Raiders - Him or Me - What&#39;s It Gonna Be? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LBmUwi6mEo&feature=related]The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZObai6jztYg&feature=related]Eric Burdon & War ~ Spill The Wine (Complete Original 1970 Studio Version) HQ Audio 720p HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

SFC Ollie said:


> Conway Twitty - Tight Fittin Jeans - YouTube



Oh just tuned in to this. Now I know I love you.



well done sir.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5IRI4oHKNU&feature=related]The Zombies - She&#39;s Not There - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

P F Tinmore said:


> Eric Burdon & War ~ Spill The Wine (Complete Original 1970 Studio Version) HQ Audio 720p HD - YouTube



A lot of folks dont understand spill the wine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BweCXILNe28&feature=related]Skeeter Davis - The End Of The World (1963) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

P F Tinmore said:


> The Zombies - She's Not There - YouTube



Oh lay me down. Needless to say I love that song. You can lay me flat out and do me for forever. I really love that song.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiKqbnZxUSo]Poni Tails 1959- I&#39;ll Be Seeing You.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

P F Tinmore said:


> Skeeter Davis - The End Of The World (1963) - YouTube



oh swell really make me cry!


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg1Ibt4xP7g]Rickie Lee Jones - Chuck E&#39;s In Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

I'm thinking and I am loving my man on this, hold me tender. 

I was there. I've stood at the gates of graceland. you have no idea how you feel till you get there.

I'm so glad I was there. Some days no matter how life spins you, you just have to love life.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ2mbCQdBQA&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Going to California - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Ptup0lIYM]Evil Woman - John Mayall & Peter Green - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHCEMHlufrA&feature=related]Carolina Chocolate Drops: Milwaukee Blues (FolkAlley.com) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

some tunes are crazy

and you live life behind them. long story. Barry from GE was such a gentleman. Man of culture. Man of breeding.

Glad I met him. Honest man.


----------



## Ropey

John Entwistle - Big Black Cadillac 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cX49oeY1cbc]John Entwistle - Big Black Cadillac - YouTube[/ame]

John didn't begin lead vocals until the nineties and does he have a thumb of lead...


----------



## Ropey

Greg Martin digs into his 1958 Les Paul 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1eZ204P79Y]Greg Martin digs into his 1958 Les Paul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaYge9K_-pg]Deep Purple - Live Improvisation at Granada[/ame]

@ 2.39 you can see Lionel Richie watching.


----------



## Ropey

Deep Purple - Child in Time

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsvEMDtV8tg]Deep Purple Child in Time 1970[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-ScDz4Vj98]Deep Purple-My Woman From Tokyo- 720p HD - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple-My Woman From Tokyo- 720p HD


----------



## tinydancer

Kryptonite three doors down


----------



## tinydancer

somebody here loves dream theatre. cripes. not sure who it is. I saw Dream Theatre in Nashville way back with Every Mothers Nightmare as the opening act.
Awesome. Just freaking awesome.


----------



## tinydancer

Ropey said:


> Deep Purple - Live Improvisation at Granada
> 
> @ 2.39 you can see Lionel Richie watching.



sorry having a moment. in the heat of the night with bryan adams. 

will get back to you later. lol.

there's just something so hot happening now. windows are steamed up. I'm posting and losing concentration.

hehehe.

I'll get back to your post in a moment......


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq_-89s_gnU&feature=related]jimmy buffett - Cuban Crime Of Passion - Box Set - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnKKlf_FGwg&feature=related]Jimmy Buffett - Come Monday (HQ with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Jimmy Buffett - Come Monday (HQ with lyrics)


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ECkMzBcQPk]Roger Hodgson - Had a Dream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Neil Diamond - Kentucky Woman stereo


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFehdOPQER8]Cellbound/The song Forgotten Live - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bbcejY9-Uc]CellBound-Fallen Angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=851bVVMQLDc]right around the corner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jaw2929

Doomsday Clock - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## The Infidel

Its a long one.... but damn its worth it​ 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnSVTOWWYuU&feature=related]Roger Waters The Wall Live 4 Show Edit (Remastered) 2010 HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Plain White T's - Hey There Delilah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbJtYqBYCV8]Plain White T&#39;s - Hey There Delilah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4njeM9PNJBg&feature=related]KRISTINE JACKSON - "COME ON IN MY KITCHEN" - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsNYp1_TNAY&feature=related]KRISTINE JACKSON - "CANDY STORE" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO2SSo-CMQA&feature=related]Mary Bridget Davies at Knuckleheads! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf7H2kJ11Vs]Kristine Jackson - Another Day Music Video by todd v - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0MCy_fcTaE]Jimi Hendrix - Like A Rolling Stone.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvXstzHzkXk&feature=related]Jimi Hendrix - The Wind Cries Mary - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

jammin' at the Harp
we put a spell on you

Kristine Jackson Bass Vocals
Rob Muzick Guitar
Mary Bridget Davies Vocals
Joe Voye Drums

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEGWb_jZ-Po]we put a spell on you! hahahahah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

P F Tinmore said:


> jammin' at the Harp
> we put a spell on you
> 
> Kristine Jackson Bass Vocals
> Rob Muzick Guitar
> Mary Bridget Davies Vocals
> Joe Voye Drums
> 
> we put a spell on you! hahahahah - YouTube


Speaking of spells. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gqnu__c8vk]Lothar and the hand people-space hymn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiWSsQ9Godk]The Sparkles - No Friend of Mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life, follow my simple advice.....

Let's do that tune next. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxv9-iiY9a0]It Ain&#39;t the Meat (It&#39;s the Motion)- Burke Street Blues Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyjF3CeNpeQ]Shall we dance? - YouTube[/ame]
Shall we dance?


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZJt18HrZxI]Blues Brothers 2000 OST - 14 Season of the Witch - YouTube[/ame]
Blues Brothers 2000 OST - 14 Season of the Witch


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQwUnJ_B9fc&feature=related]Richard Thompson - Season of the Witch - YouTube[/ame]
Richard Thompson - Season of the Witch


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiC3k8xQdhQ&feature=related]Richard Thompson Blackleg Miner - YouTube[/ame]
Richard Thompson Blackleg Miner


----------



## Meister

One of the more underrated groups.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXD1B2651X8&feature=related]here comes the night....them............[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKjXVELQElE&feature=related]Gloria - Them - YouTube[/ame]
Gloria - Them


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-Qn9CVnpmc]Them - Mystic Eyes - 1965 45rpm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7WJHdE0__I&feature=related]THEM & Van Morrison - It&#39;s All Over Now Baby Blue (1966) - YouTube[/ame]
THEM & Van Morrison - It's All Over Now Baby Blue (1966)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwu_dy9GIFA&feature=related]Route 66 - THEM - YouTube[/ame]
Route 66 - THEM


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Wah7MqEHFg&feature=related]Them - Baby Please Don&#39;t Go.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDW9z_B9mGQ&feature=related]Them - Square Room (1967) - YouTube[/ame]
Them - Square Room (1967)


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgxny8z17_g&feature=related]Smantha Fish "I put a spell on you" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

Since no one took up my Challenge here, http://www.usmessageboard.com/music...listening-to-now-thread-2113.html#post4445115

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NF5XU-k2Vk]Jimmy Soul - If You Want To Be Happy - YouTube[/ame]

PS my wife still turns heads.  LOL But beauty is often.....  Is this song PC


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYGzRGOSeI0]Evil Ways - YouTube[/ame]
Evil Ways


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN0Lowo0HXQ&feature=related]You Just Don&#39;t Care ~ Santana - YouTube[/ame]
You Just Don't Care ~ Santana


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYc-zH0Ak6Q&feature=related]Santana - No one to depend on - YouTube[/ame]
Santana - No one to depend on


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ60bD_ffoM&feature=related]Carlos Santana-Dance Sister Dance - YouTube[/ame]
Carlos Santana-Dance Sister Dance


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFWoXhUvKj4&feature=related]Santana Mother&#39;s Daughter - YouTube[/ame]
Santana Mother's Daughter


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nhUlKYeUoE&feature=related]We&#39;re an american band- Grand Funk - YouTube[/ame]
We're an american band- Grand Funk


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSahDzikPBw&feature=related]Grand Funk Railroad- Feelin&#39; Alright - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad- Feelin' Alright


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmJkKOR1rsM&feature=related]Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V48PtaDn5B0&feature=related]Jethro Tull - Stormy Monday (1969) - YouTube[/ame]
Jethro Tull - Stormy Monday (1969)


----------



## Ropey




----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjjDmX9Tkss&feature=related]the velvet undergound &nico - Femme Fatale - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjOhJigFSzk]Frank Zappa - Mother People 1968 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT7obG2V0lA]Soundgarden - Burden in my hand - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqEiiVvxyMc]Fleetwood Mac-Rhiannon w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttOBnmXFDtQ&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac ~ Sara - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLfGBKO8vOc]FNM - We Care A Lot 1985 (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

These ladies ROCK!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVcl0Iw3fs8&feature=related]Heart crazy on you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFl0nlHaWa4&feature=related]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj3GdGk2B7c&feature=related]The Pretenders - Tattooed Love Boys (Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

"When I Reach That Home Up Here" By Dailey And Vincent (2010) - YouTube


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vU0ZnKc0hE&feature=related]The Pretenders - Cuban Slide (Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m7Q_CpkVdI&feature=related]AMADOU & MIRIAM - Sarama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjRo_CHSdt0]Baby Can I hold you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ej0D0NHfMI]The Rolling Stones - Saint Of Me.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1d8-4cwZgM&feature=related]Tracy Chapman - Mountains O&#39;Things - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR98rScKITA&feature=related]Rolling Stones Gimme Shelter Jagger Best Frontman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckPDxGb2bbk]The Rolling Stones - Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heartbreaker) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csaRiXwfDtQ&feature=related]Rick Derringer - Hoochie Koo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ&feature=related]Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70p6GYk5fpU&feature=related]Bob Welch - Sentimental Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqMG3VR5PP4&feature=related]Gordon Lightfoot " If You Could Read My Mind" - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot1CytkqfR4]Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsmSvEXaK0s]Rolling Stones Sympathy for the Devil Bridges to Babylon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhAB3e3d6GM]Lost State Of Franklin Firestone Park Summer 2010 DSCN0807.AVI - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIacsdOfKAQ]The Buckinghams Susan - YouTube[/ame]
The Buckinghams Susan


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvQY6b-VXu8&feature=related]The Dave Clark Five - Because - YouTube[/ame]
The Dave Clark Five - Because


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcxYX8KPhGk&feature=related]Spencer Davis Group - Gimme Some Lovin&#39; (1967) - YouTube[/ame]
Spencer Davis Group - Gimme Some Lovin' (1967)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLzqQupzzmA&feature=related]Hush - Deep Purple - YouTube[/ame]
Hush - Deep Purple


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-w5sE82dKV0&feature=related]Deep Purple Space Trucking - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple Space Trucking


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4FvKM29TqU]Led Zeppelin - The Song Remains the Same - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - The Song Remains the Same


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4&feature=related]Styx - Renegade - YouTube[/ame]
Styx - Renegade


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV1v6FmB4P0]Styx - Blue Collar Man - YouTube[/ame]
Styx - Blue Collar Man


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4&feature=related]Mr. Mister - Broken Wings - YouTube[/ame]
Mr. Mister - Broken Wings


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3K1vBlFCaY&feature=related]Who&#39;s Gonna Drive You Home Tonight? - YouTube[/ame]
Who's Gonna Drive You Home Tonight?


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YDljSTtZAM&feature=related]Golden Earring - Radar love - YouTube[/ame]
Golden Earring - Radar love


----------



## Intense

Twilight Zone with lyrics Golden Earring


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIhyQPixAsc&feature=related]Tom Waits - I've been changed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Tonic - Let Me Go

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3hijBDUiqw]Tonic - Let Me Go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Tonic - Flower Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TVW4XFZx7U]Tonic - Flower Man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z27FKwupds]The Thanksgiving Song by Adam Sandler (subscribe if you like this video) - YouTube[/ame]
The Thanksgiving Song by Adam Sandler


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aOGnVKWbwc&feature=related]Joni Mitchell ~ Woodstock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1DAR79Q4Pc&feature=related]Jimi Hendrix - Jimi&#39;s Best Guitar Solo Ever! (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluePhantom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ky0rO7pM3WI&feature=related]Sarah Brightman & Andrea Bocelli Time to say goodbye [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OryuNbJfr88&feature=related]Casting Crowns - I Can Only Imagine (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtTGfWDamVE]Three Dog Night - Liar[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtAlzo_pqys]Three Dog Night - The Show Must Go On[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9az6MMNZJl8]Argent - Liar [Original Version] (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
Argent - Liar [Original Version] (1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ&feature=related]Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes - YouTube[/ame]
Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BGlFsf9DM8]Cream - Tales of Brave Ulysses [/ame]


----------



## hortysir




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUW1SGF7bR8]Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Home[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe19Sas5RSs]Blind Faith - In the Presence of the Lord[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9URZfqYf2o]The Doobie Brothers "Long Train Runnin'" '81 Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0]Doobie Brothers - Black Water (High Quality)[/ame]

​


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oki9HGgwzoI&feature=related]Lesson In A Bottle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYJVqpSddMM&feature=related]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Run Through The Jungle + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluePhantom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGaHEizL3Tg]Jefferson Starship .. Count On Me w/Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluePhantom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKBttQmhDBw&feature=related]Jefferson Starship - Miracles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluePhantom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYLaCCCBJWI&feature=related]Climax Blues Band - Couldn&#39;t Get It Right - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8DTHaQJM3Q]Yes Into the storm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluePhantom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9sbA2gnWHI&feature=related]Pablo Cruise - Love Will Find A Way - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPWqe7l6JK8&feature=related]Pablo Cruise | Watcha Gonna Do - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluePhantom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7jW8_2Us5c&feature=related]Head East- Never Been Any Reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluePhantom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUeuAnMNDhA&feature=related]Montrose- Rock Candy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Vengeance said:


> Creedence Clearwater Revival: Fortunate Son - YouTube





Fortunate son was a true sign of the times. What a protest band.



> This song was popular during the Vietnam War and is included in several Vietnam films and video games. It is from the perspective of a man who is being drafted who is not "fortunate" enough to be the son of a Senator or millionaire.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmQlBfxh4Us]Split Enz - I Got You (1980) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XqbS-vjkBA&feature=related]The Friends of Distinction - Love or Let Me Be Lonely - YouTube[/ame]
The Friends of Distinction - Love or Let Me Be Lonely


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BduxADq6XXA]Alabama - Why Lady Why - YouTube[/ame]

Immie


----------



## The Infidel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_K1SZd7mFkM&feature=related]David Gilmour Sorrow 2011 Space Tone Inspire Paul Reed Smith Custom 24 25"Anniversary Yamaha XF8 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJe5sMBpnNY]Creedence Clearwater Revival-Suzie Q - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_CINAyjIr0&feature=related]CCR - someday never comes - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA1n4oOYLfY&feature=related]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Long as I Can See the Light - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp1ekcwPNfQ]David Gilmour - There&#39;s No Way Out of Here - YouTube[/ame]
David Gilmour - There's No Way Out of Here


----------



## BluePhantom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GCeYC0OSis&feature=related]Supertramp - Bloody Well Right - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7L0IYPXKj8]Television - See No Evil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M9E7BsbHd0&feature=related]Gimme Shelter - Grand Funk Railroad - YouTube[/ame]
Gimme Shelter - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rppsj-8KQEo&feature=related]Grand Funk Railroad - Paranoid - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - Paranoid


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duQ3n9IRCN4&feature=player_embedded]Willy DeVille - You Better Move On (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Xz-Y2mBAe4]The Eagles& Jackson Browne Take It Easy 1974[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjF5xRfYHsY&feature=related]Jackson Browne - 2011-04-02 - The Load Out / Stay - Live - YouTube[/ame]
Jackson Browne - 2011-04-02 - The Load Out / Stay - Live


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAXl4kYZyoA&feature=related]Rock Me on the Water - YouTube[/ame]
Rock Me on the Water


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SggGZfHdKU]War - City Country City - YouTube[/ame]
War - City Country City


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZQYN4BaOUc&feature=related]War - Gypsy Man - YouTube[/ame]
War - Gypsy Man


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZObai6jztYg]Eric Burdon & War ~ Spill The Wine (Complete Original 1970 Studio Version) HQ Audio 720p HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSCJJkFgt_w&feature=related]Fine Young Cannibals - She Drives Me Crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ&feature=related]Night Moves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1yUvdQnERk]Led Zeppelin - In My Time Of Dying - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

Love this stuff.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZHC9vYA0Pg]Expressing Montana - "Up On The Divide" by Martha Scanlan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlW9s_QGyJc&feature=related]Black Sabbath - Supernaut - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W69DwrXkjgw&feature=related]Black Sabbath Into The Void - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKGn_jsPB-M&feature=related]Black Sabbath - Heaven and Hell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJQQWbr4cXM&feature=related]Black Sabbath - Children of the Sea - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M4GRy9H_4w&feature=related]Black Sabbath - Lonely Is the Word - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8sa_OlqSlQ&feature=related]Heaven and Hell - Bible Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wp4O7v5320&feature=related]Kansas - Dust in the wind 1977 - YouTube[/ame]
Kansas - Dust in the wind 1977


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZKAuNjrfB0&feature=related]Trace Adkins - Wayfaring Stranger - YouTube[/ame]
Trace Adkins - Wayfaring Stranger


----------



## jaw2929

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TlJa1VUoz4&feature=related]Wonderful Future - Our Lady Peace (OLP) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0_RZZoREC4&feature=related]Tom Rush - Urge for Going - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgF1StWBp2E&feature=related]The Doors - Gloria (Subtítulado en español) - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - Gloria


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jM_cd9e5dc&feature=related]The Doors - Roadhouse Blues [1970] - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - Roadhouse Blues [1970]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TTkulY_H-U]Jackson Browne - Some Bridges - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zmw3MINdaTw&feature=related]Dan Fogelberg - False Faces - YouTube[/ame]
Dan Fogelberg - False Faces


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Yc-kDJUw3k&feature=related]Scarecrow&#39;s Dream - Dan Fogelberg - YouTube[/ame]
Scarecrow's Dream - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3epPMa5rq0U&feature=related]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - From The Beginning (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Emerson, Lake & Palmer - From The Beginning (Lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5rfHO3m3wE&feature=related]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Still... You Turn Me On - YouTube[/ame]
Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Still... You Turn Me On


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCgffyiYihY&feature=related]GREG LAKE C&#39;est La Vie - YouTube[/ame]
GREG LAKE C'est La Vie


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Lo15j5qPmY&feature=related]Gary Moore feat. Greg Lake - In the Court of the Crimson King - YouTube[/ame]
Gary Moore feat. Greg Lake - In the Court of the Crimson King


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akDUVhHyw60&feature=related]Gary Moore - Over the Hills and Far Away (Studio Performance &#39;87) - YouTube[/ame]
Gary Moore - Over the Hills and Far Away (Studio Performance '87)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TBM4qYtXqg&feature=related]Gary Moore - Route 66 - YouTube[/ame]
Gary Moore - Route 66


----------



## imbalance

Radiohead's *There There*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4BaNNtbvlw]Radiohead-There There - YouTube[/ame]

_Just cause you feel it doesn't mean it's there_


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v31wwyteRqo&feature=related]Jackie Blue - Ozark Mountain Daredevils - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

SFC Ollie said:


> Jackie Blue - Ozark Mountain Daredevils - YouTube



meh... lame-ass OMD embarrass me when they claim to be Southern...

clear my mind out with this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMFMf9cN64U&feature=related]Georgia Satellites -Keep your hands to yourself - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQiXQUGbac0&feature=channel_video_title]Jackson Browne - The Pretender + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k57_67AEOY&feature=related]Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky BEST version (rare) RIP Ronnie Hammond - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s&feature=related]Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDA708XlFIo&feature=related]Soggy Bottom Boys - I&#39;m A Man Of Constant Sorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvYadad-x5Y&feature=related]DOWN TO THE RIVER TO PRAY by Alison Krauss with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgyrWoD9-04]100 Things Every Man Needs to Know - Tim Wilson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfBDgmmxXuk]Alison Krauss & Sting - You Will Be My Ain True Love 2004 Video stereo widescreen upconverted - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPk11AugG4c]Jackson Browne - These Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFcF4B3AFFI&feature=related]Van Morrison - Someone Like You(original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLETs9YBbYA&feature=related]Bob Seger - Against The Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDRLZFgEoGw&feature=related]Please Come To Boston - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFLJFl7ws_0]Rolling Stones-Wild Horses - YouTube[/ame]
Rolling Stones-Wild Horses


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl4Y4FWWkn0]Michael Martin Murphey - "Wildfire" - YouTube[/ame]
Michael Martin Murphey - "Wildfire" 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s&feature=related]Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey - YouTube[/ame]
Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98zq9bsX-Sg&feature=related]Todd Rundgren We Gotta Get You A Woman (HQ) (CD Rip) - YouTube[/ame]
Todd Rundgren We Gotta Get You A Woman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYa0PdJTS54&feature=related]Todd Rundgren It Wouldn&#39;t Have Made Any Difference (HQ) (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Todd Rundgren It Wouldn't Have Made Any Difference


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKTTlVGIeFk&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac ~ Gypsy (Extended version) - YouTube[/ame]
Fleetwood Mac ~ Gypsy (Extended version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttOBnmXFDtQ&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac ~ Sara - YouTube[/ame]
Fleetwood Mac ~ Sara


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgQot_0-BsQ]Stevie Nicks - Leather and Lace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmIYYi-1qhE]Tin Man - America (1974) - YouTube[/ame]
Tin Man - America (1974)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck79hCzPp68]America - Don&#39;t Cross the River - YouTube[/ame]
America - Don't Cross the River


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc385d3Kx7s&feature=related]America - Ventura Highway - YouTube[/ame]
America - Ventura Highway


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riBsOHkApmU]Bread Make It With You Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Bread Make It With You Lyrics


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf0oXY4nDxE]Aerosmith - Dude (Looks Like A Lady) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven Live (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Sting - Desert Rose (Live in Berlin)
	
	




		HTML:
	



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQV2eIapQOs]Sting - Desert Rose (Live in Berlin)[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Sting (HD) - Shape Of My Heart - Symphonicity Tour[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kO9YC-DAIk]Sting (HD) - Shape Of My Heart - Symphonicity Tour[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7km4EHgkQiw&ob=av2e]Sting - If I Ever Lose My Faith In You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRjZ_3ZLL_I]Porcupine Tree "Half Light" Live in Tilburg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A0vmhdWaJc]The Police - King of Pain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence

I so adore Conway Twitty *hearts*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHUmda0-wUQ]Conway Twitty - I Dont Know A Thing About Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76RbWuFll0Y&NR=1]Nickelback- When We Stand Together - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cQh1ccqu8M&feature=related]Nickelback - How You Remind Me - YouTube[/ame]

*sooo crushing on him*


----------



## Iridescence

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GWQ-oDMG6g&feature=related]Nickelback - Never Gonna Be Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d27gTrPPAyk]Sting - Englishman In New York - YouTube[/ame]
Sting - Englishman In New York


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5M_Ttstbgs]Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth (good sound quality!) - YouTube[/ame]
Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUszp9QFmq4]What About Me - YouTube[/ame]
What About Me


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRVPLPFoJL0]Rare Earth - I Just Want to Celebrate - YouTube[/ame]
Rare Earth - I Just Want to Celebrate


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dND1y-AuJmY]Hey Big Brother-Rare Earth.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
Hey Big Brother-Rare Earth.wmv


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79Y0YVAjGb4&feature=related]Smiling Faces - Rare Earth - YouTube[/ame]
Smiling Faces - Rare Earth 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wKyXA_nMVQ&feature=related]The Undisputed Truth "Smiling Faces Sometimes" (1971) - YouTube[/ame]
The Undisputed Truth "Smiling Faces Sometimes" (1971)


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxO_FHR5U_A]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Lodi (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ckuXx64abc]Sympathy for the Devil - Rolling Stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Pay attention to the intro.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZGWQauQOAQ]Sound Of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel (live sound) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My9I8q-iJCI]I Am a Rock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Happy 56th Birthday, Billy Idol!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAmgTNATJkk]Billy Idol - "Mony Mony" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

BDBoop said:


> Happy 56th Birthday, Billy Idol!
> 
> Billy Idol - "Mony Mony" - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdphvuyaV_I&ob=av2e]Billy Idol - Rebel Yell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW22JDVEejk]Loverboy - Hot Girls In Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYhMrtZM1WA&feature=related]Roy Orbison You Got it - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbxsmcT7GOk]Roy Orbison - In Dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEG0-3xlAkg]Nazareth Hair of the Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoWQunKQElE]Broken lyrics- Lindsey Haun - YouTube[/ame]

Broken lyrics- Lindsey Haun


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV-YFO6W3YA]toby keith ft lindsey haun-broken bridges - YouTube[/ame]
toby keith ft lindsey haun-broken bridges


----------



## bayoubill

'nother tune from back in the days of my wasted youth... born in the right place at the right time...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxRLmbM33sw&feature=related]LED ZEPPELIN - HOW MANY MORE TIMES 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'nother one...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RQCzKE0tws&feature=player_embedded]Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'nother...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqbvblr7rcI]Big Brother & the Holding Company (Cheap Thrills) - 07. Ball and Chain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdj8yGCf97k]MOBY GRAPE - 06 - Motorcycle Irene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjYsl__loTw&feature=related]Sopwith Camel - Hello, Hello (1967) - YouTube[/ame]

LOLs at this vid


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvbLJ6TGepI&feature=related]HOT TUNA - I See The Light - YouTube[/ame]
HOT TUNA - I See The Light


----------



## Intense

Jefferson Airplane-Freedom 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tx7vqtyB7_Q&feature=related]Jefferson Airplane-Freedom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1C2lbGwcHE]Grand Funk Railroad - I&#39;m Your Captain - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain


----------



## Mr. H.

Jon Anderson - Give Hope 2011 - YouTube


----------



## midcan5

'Nothing in the world prepared me for you, your heart, your heart
Nothing in the world that I love more your heart, your heart
Your Golden Heart'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO_KA9EHJA0]Mark Knopfler - Golden Heart + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLrJx4xZMiM]Golden Heart - Mark Knopfler - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVANQheoRUw&feature=related]Curtis Mayfield - Diamond in the Back - YouTube[/ame]
Curtis Mayfield - Diamond in the Back


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECgBXkil7YI&feature=related]Curtis Mayfield - Freddie&#39;s Dead - YouTube[/ame]
Curtis Mayfield - Freddie's Dead


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fginS6uhw-8]Curtis Mayfield - It&#39;s All Right - YouTube[/ame]
Curtis Mayfield - It's All Right


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCDAfa-NI-M]Curtis Mayfield - Pusherman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxknH1a4C6M&feature=related]Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues (Make Me Wanna Holler) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqZ2JBVXgpA&feature=related]Donny Hathaway - The Ghetto - YouTube[/ame]
Donny Hathaway - The Ghetto


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUtbgwqLing&feature=related]War - Four Cornered Room - YouTube[/ame]
War - Four Cornered Room


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUwfbtjNMHo&feature=related]War - City, Country, City - YouTube[/ame]
War - City, Country, City


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XRx19ZjN8E&feature=related]War - Groovin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
War - Groovin'


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coHUt4si8Oo&feature=related]WAR - All Day Music (HD) - YouTube[/ame]
WAR - All Day Music (HD)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFSWW4O6QNM&feature=related]WAR- SLIPPIN INTO DARKNESS - YouTube[/ame]
WAR- SLIPPIN INTO DARKNESS


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcYDNGQOb5Q&feature=related]War - "War Is Coming, War Is Coming" - YouTube[/ame]
War - "War Is Coming, War Is Coming"


----------



## Ropey

Intense said:


> Donny Hathaway - The Ghetto - YouTube
> Donny Hathaway - The Ghetto





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIdhzBFbmLU]Donny Hathaway - Giving Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Vengeance said:


> MOBY GRAPE - 06 - Motorcycle Irene - YouTube
> 
> Canned Heat - On The Road Again [HQ] - YouTube
> 
> Country Joe and The Fish - Not So Sweet Martha Lorraine - YouTube



love Motorcycle Irene...

'nother coupla Moby Grape favorites...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVDFu_nfp6c]Moby Grape - Murder In My Heart For The Judge - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioKodbNTljg]Moby Grape - 8:05 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9j6DE6RnSk]Billy Idol - White wedding Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

Foster the People

Best new song out there. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDTZ7iX4vTQ&ob=av2e]Foster The People - Pumped Up Kicks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Newer stuff...

Ghostbird - Amanda Shires

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw6qudD20PU]Ghostbird by Amanda Shires - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Back Down South - Kings of Leon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBOuqyqmtJk]Kings Of Leon - Back Down South - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

older stuff...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA2hk_CIZeo]I&#39;ve Heard That Song Before - Harry&Helen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCG3kJtQBKo]Lena Horne - Stormy Weather (1943) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Arms - Christina Perri

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeW0Sl0tNS8]Christina Perri - Arms (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Totally Random - Marie-Christine

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_6m4S4SKG4]Marie-Christine "Totally Random" Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdVgMe8svb0&feature=related]The Charioteers - Darktown Strutters&#39; Ball - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTTC_fD598A&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TL6xY3Pp343bA]Leonard Cohen - First We Take Manhattan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCLS5eN7zLg&feature=fvsr]Sisters Of mercy by Leonard Cohen 3/18 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

I believe Cohen was one of the most underrated performers in the history of rock....


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EapcVSB7U4U]Grover Washington Jr. - Just The Two Of Us - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F_opWg9_qI]Up On The Roof, The Drifters 1962 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

SFC Ollie said:


> I believe Cohen was one of the most underrated performers in the history of rock....



I agree!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBFQg7P5YKw&feature=fvwrel]Sisters of Mercy - Leonard Cohen - YouTube[/ame]


Are you aware of his later works?


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aowSGxim_O8]Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Mary Jane&#39;s Last Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

A beautiful song by my favorite Irish band...the Pogues: 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwHyuraau4Q&feature=related]The Pogues & Kirsty McColl Fairytale Of New York - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv0hlbWpa1w]Fairytale of New York by the pogues lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lWJXDG2i0A&feature=related]Tom Petty - Free Fallin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHAFmFsb9XM&feature=related]Merle Haggard -- The Fightin&#39; Side Of Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpKhWePGNPc&feature=related]Andy Griffith - Whoa Mule - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ85Hep0kD0]john prine...hello in there.. - YouTube[/ame]
john prine...hello in there..


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Za1LZbSo6M]Grateful Dead - Second That Emotion - Fillmore East 4.25.1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc9sQoxPxAg&feature=related]John Prine - Quit Hollerin&#39; At Me - YouTube[/ame]
John Prine - Quit Hollerin' At Me


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrBLqp-s__o]The Pogues - If I Should Fall from Grace with God - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

AquaAthena said:


> The Pogues - If I Should Fall from Grace with God - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbcIKU6i8Ag]The Pogues with Joe Strummer - I Fought The Law. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf69vIQL_u8]Out now! Shane MacGowan & Friends &#39;I Put A Spell On You&#39; in aid of Concern Worldwide&#39;s work in Haiti - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw&ob=av2e]Adele - Rolling In The Deep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOQXvUiKnYM&feature=fvwrel]Richie Havens Tombstone Blues - YouTube[/ame]
Richie Havens Tombstone Blues


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfuzVvUJFpc&feature=related]Eminem feat. Linkin Park - Fight Music (Remix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuThNm_iLRs&feature=related]Jimi Hendrix - Born Under A Bad Sign - YouTube[/ame]
Jimi Hendrix - Born Under A Bad Sign


----------



## RadiomanATL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r7ASVxpWu4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd1gRHk28IE&feature=related]The Yardbirds - Train Kept A Rollin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
The Yardbirds - Train Kept A Rollin'


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2mFGqPZqRA&feature=related]the yardbirds - smokestack lightning - YouTube[/ame]
the yardbirds - smokestack lightning


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYDIHm4xMps&feature=related]Gin House Blues - Eric Burdon and the Animals - YouTube[/ame]
Gin House Blues - Eric Burdon and the Animals


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4Sfh8LFMaw&feature=related]Tabacco Road - Eric Burdon and the Animals - YouTube[/ame]
Tabacco Road - Eric Burdon and the Animals


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1PWde1uprk&feature=rellist&playnext=1&list=PLB992E78F22D29B6D]Grateful Dead and Allman Brothers Band - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead and Allman Brothers Band - Sugar Magnolia


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdPOAhBp2Ag&feature=related]Grateful Dead - U.S. Blues (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - U.S. Blues (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCnebZnysmI]Deep Purple-Burn - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple-Burn


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dg3o-fL4GC0&feature=related]Deep Purple - Highway Star - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple - Highway Star


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4uPp69TMLI]golden earring-twilight zone - YouTube[/ame]
golden earring-twilight zone


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw9CzSSk218&feature=related]Radar Love - Golden Earring - YouTube[/ame]
Radar Love - Golden Earring


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R044sleOW6I&feature=related]Ram Jam - Black Betty 1977 - YouTube[/ame]
Ram Jam - Black Betty 1977


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mV_5-bRPo]Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein - YouTube[/ame]
Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWpND8GhBuU&feature=related]FREE RIDE - Edgar Winter Group - YouTube[/ame]
FREE RIDE - Edgar Winter Group


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpqmpbaSD3c&feature=related]Peter Frampton - Do You Feel Like We Do (Talking Guitar Version LIVE) - YouTube[/ame]
Peter Frampton - Do You Feel Like We Do


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShkRXDWfsD4&feature=related]Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light (&#39;75) - YouTube[/ame]
Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light ('75)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes - YouTube[/ame]
Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaDGIPoFXvU&feature=related]Derek/Dominos-Let It Rain (Full Version Live at the Fillmore East,NYC 10/70) - YouTube[/ame]
Derek/Dominos-Let It Rain (Full Version Live at the Fillmore East,NYC 10/70)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4S-A-D6wcww&feature=related]Santana In a Silent Way (Fillmore Live) - YouTube[/ame]
Santana In a Silent Way (Fillmore Live)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYc-zH0Ak6Q&feature=related]Santana - No one to depend on - YouTube[/ame]
Santana - No one to depend on


----------



## BluePhantom

Ok I want this played at my funeral.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQ8wC0OhAgY&feature=related]Joe Walsh - (I.L.B.T.&#39;s) I Like Big Tits - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluePhantom

Sometimes you just need a good laugh

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUspLVStPbk]Every Sperm is Sacred - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNZru4JG_Uo]Rush - Tom Sawyer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSHY1_ux8rs]David Bowie Young Americans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT-SFgkVlno]Steve Winwood, Eric Clapton - Can&#39;t Find My Way Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kACqGl8rCjc]Traffic - W03 Rock&#39;n&#39;Roll Stew - Live 1994 - Steve Winwood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAf2S6ij2gk]Queen - Killer Queen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgc0qPo8FgI]40 000 headman Traffic - YouTube[/ame]
40 000 headman Traffic


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li-Ftns0vEc]Walkin&#39; In The Wind - YouTube[/ame]
Walkin' In The Wind


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFaT69CyyKU&feature=related]Spencer Davis Group - Gimme Some Lovin - YouTube[/ame]
Spencer Davis Group - Gimme Some Lovin


----------



## elvis

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZEwimJ3GZE]Since I&#39;ve Been Loving You - Jimmy Page & Robert Plant HD (No Quarter 1994) - YouTube[/ame]
Since I've Been Loving You - Jimmy Page & Robert Plant HD (No Quarter 1994)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIZo-OqRDWI&feature=related]When The Levee Breaks - Jimmy Page & Robert Plant - YouTube[/ame]
When The Levee Breaks - Jimmy Page & Robert Plant


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWakZcEGB38]Adele- Don&#39;t You Remember - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWmD_HcOcfU]J.J. Cale - Cocaine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

James Gang - Bluebird

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiEYs63fu9Y]Bluebird - The James Gang - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Humble Pie - One Eyed Trouser Snake

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyf1-REzosw]Humble Pie - One Eyed Trouser Snake Rumba - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ree220FiOEg]MST3K - United Servo Academy Chorus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mzduFtfI3A&feature=bf_next&list=FLzgfJAt8nRL-9p9sW9t1Rlw&lf=mh_lolz&shuffle=965898]Smooth - Escape The Fate (Santana Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3phsIEmKWbw&feature=autoplay&list=FLzgfJAt8nRL-9p9sW9t1Rlw&lf=mh_lolz&playnext=1&shuffle=965898]Stone Sour - Through Glass - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3as6D5-pens&feature=autoplay&list=FLzgfJAt8nRL-9p9sW9t1Rlw&lf=mh_lolz&playnext=2&shuffle=965898]Stone Sour Bother Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qF_qbaWt3Q&feature=autoplay&list=FLzgfJAt8nRL-9p9sW9t1Rlw&lf=mh_lolz&playnext=3&shuffle=965898]Waiting for the End (Official HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JnGBs88sL0&feature=autoplay&list=FLzgfJAt8nRL-9p9sW9t1Rlw&lf=mh_lolz&playnext=4&shuffle=965898]Nelly Furtado - Say It Right - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=663L-GWQdws&feature=autoplay&list=FLzgfJAt8nRL-9p9sW9t1Rlw&lf=mh_lolz&playnext=5&shuffle=965898]Love, Reign O&#39;er Me- Pearl Jam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel

Just listened to this 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Thwwd3S9rmA&feature=related]Echoes - Full Length!!! - Pink Floyd - Remember That Night - HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gagafritz

Do i only post youtube videos or is this a discussion too?  I am a newbie?  Anyway, Lady Gaga's new Marry the Night video is out.  I could post it, but is has some PG 13 content so not sure if i could.  It is kind of a minimovie, not sure i understand it!


----------



## The Infidel

Gagafritz said:


> Do i only post youtube videos or is this a discussion too?  I am a newbie?  Anyway, Lady Gaga's new Marry the Night video is out.  I could post it, but is has some PG 13 content so not sure if i could.  It is kind of a minimovie, not sure i understand it!



Usually just a link to a song you may be listening/watching on youtube.

Gets interesting at times.


----------



## The Infidel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUt7qmSvxLI&feature=endscreen&NR=1]Pink Floyd - Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gagafritz

I guess i can't post URLs until i have made 15+ posts or something.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Not fucking bad at all. Talent, they got it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHtwZ07N1ic]Linkin Park - Rolling In The Deep (Adele Cover - Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gagafritz

http://http://perezhilton.com/tv/Lady_GaGa_Marry_the_Night_Official_Music_Video/?id=1c446dcfbbb97&autoplay=false


----------



## Gagafritz

How do i post youtube videos and stuff?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Gagafritz said:


> How do i post youtube videos and stuff?



Copy and paste the youtube link.

Youtube is the only site that the software here parses and [places the video inside of your post. All others become links to external sites.

The little earf with the chain links. Click on it and post the youtube URL into the pop-up box.


----------



## RadiomanATL

My first thought when I saw this video:

"Wow, thats a LOT of cocaine".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw&ob=av3e]Adele - Rolling In The Deep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne1lkEEmRCI]Re: Every Kinda People (Robert Palmer) - bassline - YouTube[/ame]
Re: Every Kinda People (Robert Palmer) - bassline


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgHaQOQ-7xo&feature=related]Robert Palmer - Mercy Mercy Me (I Want You) - YouTube[/ame]
Robert Palmer - Mercy Mercy Me (I Want You)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy7klH1O4ik&feature=related]I Didn&#39;t Mean to Turn You On - Robert Palmer (long version).wmv - YouTube[/ame]
I Didn't Mean to Turn You On - Robert Palmer (long version).wmv


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbKNICg-REA]Steve Winwood - Valerie - YouTube[/ame]
Steve Winwood - Valerie


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uravhL8FbY&feature=related]Bruce Hornsby - Mandolin Rain - YouTube[/ame]
Bruce Hornsby - Mandolin Rain


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRNMkrDfJMY&]Good Hearted Woman - The Highwaymen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlRQjzltaMQ]The Way It Is - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyF5J7au1jE]Grand Funk Railroad - I&#39;m Your Captain - Shea Stadium 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GqRLi-sDrY]I Wouldn&#39;t Miss It For The World-Ronnie Milsap - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT6kjQhVJ9Y&feature=related]The Temptations just my imagination - YouTube[/ame]
The Temptations just my imagination


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJw0qpqIONQ&feature=related]The Monkees - "Valleri" - YouTube[/ame]
The Monkees - "Valleri"


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgAtvJNIdrU]Eddie Kendricks - Keep on Truckin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz-2jckjeHo&feature=related]A Little Bit Me A Little Bit You - The Monkees. - YouTube[/ame]
A Little Bit Me A Little Bit You - The Monkees.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIQ3NWXJV0I&feature=related]The Monkees - Pleasant Valley Sunday - YouTube[/ame]
The Monkees - Pleasant Valley Sunday


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1OQCBD20n8]Rose Royce - Put Your Money Where Your Mouth Is - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGLx4WenGwQ&feature=related]The Monkees - Last Train To Clarksville - YouTube[/ame]
The Monkees - Last Train To Clarksville


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UHfu4w7jS8]The Commodores - Easy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPgbMAdAsbI]Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas - YouTube[/ame]
Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqcZs8rolrw]lionel richie how long - YouTube[/ame]
lionel richie how long


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oTxaL2NDkc&feature=related]Commodores - Still - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdov2UIjUpY&feature=related]The Beach Boys - Sloop John B - YouTube[/ame]
The Beach Boys - Sloop John B


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1GXdk_W4M0&feature=related]Brian Wilson - Good Vibrations - YouTube[/ame]
Brian Wilson - Good Vibrations


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wg-xXIucuPE]Dick Dale & The Del Tones: Misirlou (1963) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Battle Without Honor Or Humanity&#65295;&#24067;&#34955;&#23493;&#27888;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjDKhqW5vGg]Kill Bill Vol.1 Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqXb1A6ScJU&feature=related]Dick Dale - Surfing Drums - YouTube[/ame]
Dick Dale - Surfing Drums


----------



## bayoubill

Jungle Boogie...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq0KMvYZeic]Pulp Fiction (Jungle Boogie) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzN0mMx-sJg]Spencer Davis Group - I&#39;m a Man - YouTube[/ame]
Spencer Davis Group - I'm a Man


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow]The Trashmen : Surfin&#39; Bird ( 1963 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWflYSmEXPY&feature=related]Chicago - Beginnings - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - Beginnings


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZfAik7wP8U&feature=related]Ringo Starr - It Don&#39;t Come Easy - YouTube[/ame]
Ringo Starr - It Don't Come Easy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XFfUt7HQWM&feature=related]What Is Life - George Harrison - YouTube[/ame]
What Is Life - George Harrison


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p13yZAjhU0M&feature=related]Surfaris - Wipe Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4eRO_Z86RI]Rumble Brownsville Station - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1fk8gqaCU0]T. Rex - Lean Woman Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3N1DbLi0A4]03 Things That I Used To Do - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0ZjmTvaEZQ&feature=related]T. Rex - Bang A Gong (Get It On) [Studio Version] - YouTube[/ame]
T. Rex - Bang A Gong (Get It On) [Studio Version]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zt-2MNaDKc&feature=related]08 Texas Flood - YouTube[/ame]
08 Texas Flood


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8k-HAx93rPQ&feature=related]Tom Cochrane - Life is a Highway lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Tom Cochrane - Life is a Highway lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRlOI3N7Hao&feature=related]Buddy Holly - Not fade away - YouTube[/ame]
Buddy Holly - Not fade away


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWLtTw-WppM&feature=related]Crispian St. Peters - The Pied Piper [HD video / Excellent(-) picture quality] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqAh1dQu_pg&feature=related]Walk Away Renee - The Left Banke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29uNvGHsRlc&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AVGxdCwVVULXeMzeg4V3VorF2oimKSZD78]We Five- You Were On My Mind 1965 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSlpK0U9dhE]Dave Dee Dozey Beaky Mick & Tich - Bend It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmoOx0omJHg]Johnny Rivers - Do you wanna dance - YouTube[/ame]
Johnny Rivers - Do you wanna dance


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoRLIJJSG4o&feature=related]The Dave Clark Five - Bits & Pieces - Top Of The Pops (1964) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGqgW07lnuU&feature=related]B.J. THOMAS- " I JUST CAN&#39;T HELP BELIEVING " - YouTube[/ame]
B.J. THOMAS- " I JUST CAN'T HELP BELIEVING "


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNnnWfUpYGg&feature=related]B.J. Thomas - Hooked on a Feeling - YouTube[/ame]
B.J. Thomas - Hooked on a Feeling


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m1dnN5lpm4&feature=related]Johnny Rivers - Baby I Need Your Lovin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
Johnny Rivers - Baby I Need Your Lovin'


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0CQ8iaK5s8]Johnny Rivers - Secret Agent Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J4x2AOLoB0&feature=related]Andy Kim - Baby, I Love You - YouTube[/ame]
Andy Kim - Baby, I Love You


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYya-hIus-U]Gene Pitney - Only Love Can Break A Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1aB4Be--Jc&feature=related]Blackmore&#39;s Night - Diamonds & Rust (Live in Paris 2006) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk9kUaxKl6k&feature=related]Beyond the Sea Bobby Darin - YouTube[/ame]
Beyond the Sea Bobby Darin


----------



## Douger

I was friends with Ritchie before Candy was even born.........LOL


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVO40-Pj5hM]Timi Yuro I&#39;m So Hurt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger

Up and back.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vvbyy3EnbzU&feature=related]Tony Iommi and Lita Ford-Paranoid/Heaven And Hell (Capital Theater Passaic,N.J.) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RARrJABL7xM&feature=related]Dion - Ruby Baby (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## imbalance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPWvpDm076o]Radiohead - Reckoner - Live From The Basement [HD] - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njCps4jGaks&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njCps4jGaks&feature=related[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drkRIKebX5M"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drkRIKebX5M[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFby8iPpEUU]Glass Tiger - Don&#39;t Forget Me When I&#39;m Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Al9blQOhNw]Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1kC7y_OfCo]Train-Juicy Lucy-Juicy Lucy(1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp_QkUVZGPc]Kinks - Celluloid Heroes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzgENIQTEbo&feature=related]A Well Respected Man w/lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

With uncle Ted
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN2VNFpiGWo]Amboy Dukes, The Journey to the Center of the Mind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b00VTswskFI]The Beatles - She Said She Said (2009 Stereo Remaster) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhPvaHr83Vs]The Beatles - I Want To Tell You (2009 Stereo Remaster) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE9TNG8IQNI]The Marmalade - Reflections of My Life - Vietnam Vets - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8zmkzshUvE]Thunderclap Newman Something In The Air (vintage pop) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lK92W2RzbjE]Vietnam War ( Machine Gun - Jimi Hendrix ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okjOi961fcc]Badfinger - Come & Get it (The Magic Christian) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7MlIU2VHqc]Neil Young - Pocahontas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

The Black Crowes album "The Southern Harmony and Musical Companion"


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQC1-HFs1yY]Special Care / Buffalo Springfield - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Dim - dada

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqPVZgALpPc]DADA - DIM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Chris Isaak album "San Francisco Days"

title tract:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUf_XGdALL4]San Francisco Days - Chris Isaak - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw9gLjEGJrw&feature=related]Crosby, Stills & Nash - Southern Cross - YouTube[/ame]
Crosby, Stills & Nash - Southern Cross


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE&feature=related]"Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles - YouTube[/ame]
"Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6yBAmVTM8s&feature=related]The Beatles - Tomorrow Never Knows (2009 Stereo Remaster) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSXfMQuiqwg&feature=related]Walk Away Renee - Linda Ronstadt & Ann Savoy - YouTube[/ame]
Walk Away Renee - Linda Ronstadt & Ann Savoy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a0azkvHOdQ&feature=related]Mercy - Love (Can Make You Happy-1969) HD - YouTube[/ame]
Mercy - Love (Can Make You Happy-1969) HD


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMj7UcjPZ0U&feature=related]Jackie DeShannon - Put A Little Love in Your Heart - YouTube[/ame]
Jackie DeShannon - Put A Little Love in Your Heart


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUi-2QC3c2Q&feature=related]Spanky and Our Gang I&#39;d Like to Get to Know You - YouTube[/ame]
Spanky and Our Gang I'd Like to Get to Know You


----------



## bayoubill

Intense said:


> Walk Away Renee - Linda Ronstadt & Ann Savoy - YouTube
> Walk Away Renee - Linda Ronstadt & Ann Savoy



that was pretty cool...

I've always loved that tune...

and what a pleasant surprise to see local gal Ann Savoy team up with Linda Ronstadt...

I'm used to seeing her do this kinda stuff...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CACq4yX-Wvk&feature=related]Savoy Family Cajun Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL68ZeclcA]Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song - YouTube[/ame]
Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ptavYnUBM&feature=related]Outlaws- There Goes Another Love Song - YouTube[/ame]
Outlaws- There Goes Another Love Song


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NWtd3ulpRI&feature=related]Lynyrd Skynyrd - I Need You (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Lynyrd Skynyrd - I Need You (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUotz6cBQBY&feature=related]Mountain - Mississippi Queen (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Mountain - Mississippi Queen (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt75y38J00s&feature=related]Joe Walsh- Rocky Mountain Way - YouTube[/ame]
Joe Walsh- Rocky Mountain Way


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO3I_YfcY48&feature=related]BAD COMPANY - ROCK STEADY (STUDIO VERSION) - YouTube[/ame]
BAD COMPANY - ROCK STEADY (STUDIO VERSION)


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAPUxvjbdcU]Bad Company - Can&#39;t Get Enough - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

My favorite Skynyrd song.


And up there in my top ten....


----------



## bayoubill

I woulda put up "Sweet Home Alabama"... was one of my favorite travelin' tunes back in the Summer 0f '74... but I ain't puttin' it up no more... prolly the most overplayed tune in the history of rock 'n roll... don't know that I could stand to hear it again...

never liked "Free Bird"... but I always like this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygausyezIOc]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Gimme Three Steps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

here's a Charlie Daniels tune from back before he became a flag-waving asshole...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egGdseGTtII]The Charlie Daniels Band - Uneasy Rider.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU6SY7QrabM&feature=related]Marshall Tucker Band 24 Hours at a Time Volunteer Jam 75 Charlie Daniels - YouTube[/ame]
Marshall Tucker Band 24 Hours at a Time Volunteer Jam 75 Charlie Daniels


----------



## bayoubill




----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfyjTln_tv0&feature=related]Allman Brothers Band - Statesboro Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBNUrYyGI7A&feature=related]Elvin Bishop - Fooled Around And Fell In Love (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7eqsCml48I]Bonnie Raitt ~ That Song About The Midway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi7APu0XKTY&feature=related]Allman Brothers - Heart Of Stone - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers - Heart Of Stone


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI6EMMvYBfo&feature=related]The Allman Brothers Band - Desdemona - YouTube[/ame]
The Allman Brothers Band - Desdemona


----------



## Ropey

ZZ-Top - La Grange

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU]ZZ Top - La Grange - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

Have you ever driven a car too fast windows open radio so loud people stare while singing loud something that touches some piece of you unreachable otherwise...........


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJxrX42WcjQ]Josh Groban - You Raise Me Up (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGW4qMUysAQ]ZZ Top - Thug - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMnjF1O4eH0]Queen - &#39;Fat Bottomed Girls&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1qkUZZ1aho]ZZ Top - Rough Boy (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4VFFBCa5Aw&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL82C4CA46251C1542]ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIRG0QOEkyM]Blondie - Rapture HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o]Mountain - Mississippi Queen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0&feature=related]The James Gang - Funk #49 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY&feature=related]Grand Funk Railroad - I&#39;m Your Captain/Closer To Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NbTpssTGRI&feature=related]Lynyrd Skynyrd - The Ballad of Curtis Lowe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEG0-3xlAkg&feature=related]Nazareth Hair of the Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKlu3A3BBgE&feature=related]"Lonely Is the Night" - by Billy Squier - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4&feature=related]Styx - Renegade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQF8CILMt8c&feature=related]Grateful Dead - Casey Jones (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDolGOLPzdo&feature=related]Thin Lizzy-Jail Break - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSDVK_snQIs&feature=related]Skin - Oingo-Boingo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAkhyks0uRs]Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr Bojangles (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Riding on the City of New Orleans,
Illinois Central Monday morning rail
Fifteen cars and fifteen restless riders,
Three conductors and twenty-five sacks of mail.
All along the southbound odyssey
The train pulls out at Kankakee
Rolls along past houses, farms and fields.
Passin' trains that have no names,
Freight yards full of old black men
And the graveyards of the rusted automobiles.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS0KT4hJO1E&feature=related]John Stewart - Botswanna - YouTube[/ame]

Oh, I live in California. I can look out at the ocean
On the silver blue Pacific. It is always there to see,
But I'm so busy working that I don't have time to see it,
But it's the knowing that it's there that means lot to me.

And it makes it hard, when I close my eyes,
When I can see the pictures taken at Botswanna&#8212;
The pictures of the children with the flies in their eyes.

And those with all the money, they are having nervous breakdowns,
And they're always taking pills to make them feel the otherwise.
Well, how could I ever stumble or complain that things aren't going right?
How could I ever fail to see rainbows in the skies?

And it makes it hard, when I close my eyes,
Because I can see the pictures taken at Botswanna&#8212;
The pictures of the children with the flies in their eyes.

Oh, faith it is a fire, and it's fanned by the winds of thanks.
I am worried of our numbers, and I'm worried of our ranks,
As we fire up the Porsches, fighting to survive,
And we look for valet parking out on Rodeo Drive.

And it makes it hard. I wonder if God cries
When he sees the pictures taken at Botswanna&#8212;
The pictures of the children with the flies in their eyes.

And I'm not my brother's keeper, for I do not have the power,
As if part of some great game that they play on the other side;
Because it's all I can do to just keep myself together.
Still, I see the faces in the blue Pacific tide.

And it makes it hard, when I close my eyes,
And I can see the pictures taken at Botswanna&#8212;
The pictures of the children with the flies in their eyes.

Is it not for us to wonder? Is it not for us to question?
Is it not for us to cry out? This cannot be denied;
For we are but a family without walls, but we have waters,
And every face you see, it is you and it is I.

And it makes it hard, when you close your eyes,
And you can see the pictures taken at Botswanna&#8212;
The pictures of the children, yeah, the pictures of the children
With the flies in their eyes.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liIQLIx2Onw]Manfred Mann Mighty Quinn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z6fcd--354]Tour of Duty - Paint it Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

This was always one of my favorite road songs - I wanted to drive forever....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fgGNZYR5QM&feature=related]Lobo- Me & you & a dog named Boo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I used to skip gym class (hated it!)...and math...and....well...whatever, and hang out in ceramics doing pottery and listening to music on the radio - this was one of the songs I remember ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFCCyx9NlCY&feature=related]Black and White - Three Dog Night (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Reelin' In The Years...

one of my fav'rit travelin' tunes from the Summer of '73, when I was hitchhiking out West...

always seemed to be playing on the radios of the cars that gave me rides...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bwHK1xkgJA&feature=related]Steely Dan - Reelin&#39; In the Years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06geHRcLOT8&feature=endscreen&NR=1]Jamiroquai - Virtual Insanity (Live in Verona | HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY&feature=related]Grand Funk Railroad - I&#39;m Your Captain/Closer To Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4&feature=related]Uriah Heep - Wizard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxzCoOfk3lI&feature=related]Uriah Heep Lady In Black 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K63pu7nd6Q&feature=related]Uriah Heep - Stealin&#39; (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7A2acBVENA&feature=related]Midnight Rider-The Allman Bros. Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXrcINvsREU]Allman Brothers - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed - 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6up076lSH8]Allman Brothers - Whipping Post, 9/23/70 HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Blind Faith...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m25BWUmcab0&feature=related]Easy Rider - Can't find my way home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxVlN-LzIks&feature=related]TRAFFIC Dear Mr.Fantasy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fbt99-5Ntc]Blind Faith - 06 - Do What You Like - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUm15jxuMvM&feature=related]The Doors - Light My Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_b81SVvuuk&feature=related]Uncle Wiggly&#39;s Hot Shoes Blues Band Watermellon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD-EwhKrMFw]Jerry Butler - "Make It Easy On Yourself" (1962) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n55TVKnO4Tk]Clarence Carter-Too Weak to Fight.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPHGp2DHqSI]Al Green- Lets Stay Together - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyKXW3ioY1Q]SKYLARK (DAVID FOSTER) WILDFLOWER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK_5cJpM06k]Allman Brothers: Dreams (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers: Dreams (lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0z0E0IONgo]The Allman Brothers Band - Melissa - YouTube[/ame]
The Allman Brothers Band - Melissa


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxSEDnJ-1eA&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Misty Mountain Hop - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Misty Mountain Hop


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BjiRKBC05c&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - The Battle of Evermore - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - The Battle of Evermore


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIn0q7W5Vkw&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song


----------



## bayoubill

back in the salad 70's days when I'd get ripped on primo weed,

I always loved the way this tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ2mbCQdBQA]Led Zeppelin - Going to California - YouTube[/ame]

led into this one...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9cpziwfV90&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - When the Levee Breaks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Thp89MU1Es&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDJRCO5kTuM&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Over the Hills and Far Away - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Over the Hills and Far Away


----------



## bayoubill




----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKOngTfTMs0&feature=related]No Quarter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6L4GixccLU]Led Zeppelin - Black Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

yow...! f*** me...! Diddy + Zep = Monster 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb82S5Vthj8]Puff Daddy "Come With Me" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJJFvXyLV6Y&feature=related]Black Oak Arkansas - Uncle Elijah @ Little Rock , May 7th, 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW4XgQvcDsQ]Townes Van Zandt - Our Mother The Mountain - YouTube[/ame]

My lover comes to me with a rose on her bosom
The moon's dancin' purple
All through her black hair
And a ladies-in-waiting she stands 'neath my window



...what a talent....
And the sun will rise soon on the false and the fair


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWhgLjim6Rc&feature=fvst]Easy Rider - The Byrds - Wasn&#39;t Born to Follow - YouTube[/ame]

Oh I'd rather go and journey where the diamond crest is flowing and
Run across the valley beneath the sacred mountain and
Wander through the forest
Where the trees have leaves of prisms and break the light in colors
That no one knows the names of


----------



## Coyote

Blood Sweat and Tears - I love this song...not sure what it is...spiritual? Gospel?  Peter Paul and Mary did it too.  I'd like to find more like it.

When I die...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu7XWgczC7o&feature=related]Blood Sweat & Tears - And when I die - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xoke1wUwEXY]No Matter What - Badfinger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCWdCKPtnYE&feature=related]Bob Dylan - Times They are a-Changin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntLsElbW9Xo&feature=related]Barry McGuire - Eve of Destruction - YouTube[/ame]

Yeah, my blood's so mad, feels like coagulatin',
I'm sittin' here, just contemplatin',
I can't twist the truth, it knows no regulation,
handful of Senators don't pass legislation,
and marches alone can't bring integration,
when human respect is disintegratin',
this whole crazy world is just too frustratin',
and you tell me over and over and over again my friend,
ah, you don't believe we're on the eve of destruction.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_n_P40sEaM&feature=related]Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe [Live] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YGuvI9mwIo&feature=fvsr]sail away  - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29RvK7OI2Fg&feature=related]Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music .1972 - YouTube[/ame]
Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music .1972


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p88Rh3C_rQ&feature=related]Doobie Brothers- Give me the beat boys - YouTube[/ame]
Doobie Brothers- Give me the beat boys


----------



## Intense

Minute By Minute by The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BsTF22SPyM&feature=related]The Doobie Brothers-It Keeps You Runnin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
The Doobie Brothers-It Keeps You Runnin'


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-8AR7XQ2K4]Morrissey - Everyday is like Sunday (Live 2004) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0Y_XRiJsCI&feature=related]Don Mclean American Pie 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Vincent Van Gogh - Starry Starry Night with Don Mclean


----------



## Intense

Operator - Jim Croce


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6j2fSbCcog&feature=related]Jim Croce I&#39;ll Have to Say I Love You in a Song - YouTube[/ame]
Jim Croce I'll Have to Say I Love You in a Song


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QF3Cjbk1zU]Longer Boats Cat Stevens Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3uaXCJcRrE&feature=related]Fire And Rain - James Taylor with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Fire And Rain - James Taylor with lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkTZLC1V5dc&feature=related]James Taylor - Shower The People - YouTube[/ame]
James Taylor - Shower The People


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eysGQuTm6s]David & David Welcome to the Boomtown 1986 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4hsC0nRvZM]John Denver - Leaving on a Jet Plane - YouTube[/ame]
John Denver - Leaving on a Jet Plane


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI&feature=related]Bob Seger - Turn the Page - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mRFWQoXq4c]Bob Seger- Night Moves - YouTube[/ame]
Bob Seger- Night Moves


----------



## Coyote

Night all...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-CYWbfFoXY]darkness darkness, the youngbloods - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIOT8qISH3A]Yes - Close To The Edge Live 1973 (complete) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

R.I.P Dobie Gray 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIuyDWzctgY]Dobie Gray - Drift Away (Original Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gqT6En2O78&feature=related]Tom Petty - Free Falling - Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

here's one for all the douchebags in here...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpdm1ySJsqw]The Heartbreakers: Greatest Hits "I Won't Back Down" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FieFHjuFLkg]Gerry Rafferty - Stealin&#39; Time. (City To City 1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JimBowie1958

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChvmZgnXgH8&feature=related]Nazareth - Hair Of The Dog - YouTube[/ame]

I just love the complexity of the lyrical prose!


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BztpSYvTyRM]Sunlight - YoungBloods - YouTube[/ame]
Sunlight - YoungBloods


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLVWxuMsiDQ&feature=related]Youngbloods - Darkness, darkness - YouTube[/ame]
Youngbloods - Darkness, darkness


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WowZLe95WDY&feature=related]Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - Learning to Fly - YouTube[/ame]
Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - Learning to Fly


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJuuqh57qC4&feature=related]"Don&#39;t Do Me Like That" - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - DAMN THE TORPEDOES - YouTube[/ame]
"Don't Do Me Like That" - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1iuSmZHcwY&feature=related]The Chain - Fleetwood Mac - YouTube[/ame]
The Chain - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02ZKmCQl3vw&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac - Never Going Back Again - YouTube[/ame]
Fleetwood Mac - Never Going Back Again


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oWIF2n4ZLs&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac - Gypsy - YouTube[/ame]
Fleetwood Mac - Gypsy


----------



## bayoubill

not a big FM fan... but I do love this tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttOBnmXFDtQ&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac ~ Sara - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR_i0sKWKEA]Fleetwood Mac "Rhiannon" - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gpNqB4dnT4]Heart - Crazy On You (live 1977) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

prolly my favorite Heart tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2QCwye9eBo]Heart- Dog & Butterfly - YouTube[/ame]

also one of my favorite album covers...


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> prolly my favorite Heart tune...
> 
> Heart- Dog & Butterfly - YouTube
> 
> also one of my favorite album covers...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bt_-R5LInU]Heart - Barracuda (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

^^ Mine...


----------



## bayoubill




----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D49kRl2t_wg]Joan Osborne - let&#39;s just get naked - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFOzayDpWoI&ob=av2e]Fiona Apple - Criminal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV1XWJN3nJo]Natalie Imbruglia - Torn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rajGr6j87MI&feature=related]Shakespears Sister - Do I Scare You? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39SjyMvBbk4]The Flirtations - Nothing But A Heartache - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1fzJ_AYajA&ob=av2e]Len - Steal My Sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTFm9gFz3_w]Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4UFm_xhXwg&feature=related]Allman Brothers Band - Back Where It All Begins - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers Band - Back Where It All Begins


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=952h-AJ3Bcg&feature=related]Charlie Daniels Uneasy Rider - YouTube[/ame]
Charlie Daniels Uneasy Rider


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8cUvPyvsg&feature=related]Marshall Tucker Band - "Take The Highway" - YouTube[/ame]
Marshall Tucker Band - "Take The Highway"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAv145a1rC4]Quicksilver Messenger Service - Doin&#39; Time In The U.S.A (1972) - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - Doin' Time In The U.S.A (1972)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21_yRb7qYNE&feature=related]Grand Funk Railroad -- Heartbreaker -- 1974 - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad -- Heartbreaker -- 1974


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPLi0dq0tOk]Ten Years After (Alvin Lee) - The Bluest Blues - YouTube[/ame]
Ten Years After (Alvin Lee) - The Bluest Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2P_RJJYjzY&feature=related]Ten Years After - Religion - YouTube[/ame]
Ten Years After - Religion


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SWHSaMxhms&feature=related]Manfred Mann &#39;Spirit&#39;s In The Night&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
Manfred Mann 'Spirit's In The Night'


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3S7mlRYL-8]America - (By Neil Diamond) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVFdWmKzSD0&feature=related]Don Henley - The Heart Of The Matter - Dallas 2000 Live...!. HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OorZcOzNcgE&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLzrLr4x0EtkM]Child In Time - Deep Purple - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFpfureaCVs]Ten Years After live at Woodstock 1969. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2T0RpkyqUU]Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Studio Version + Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Studio Version + Lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw7jzsL49wA&feature=related]Richie Havens - I&#39;m A Stranger Here - YouTube[/ame]
Richie Havens - I'm A Stranger Here


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBbXKsKXyNU&feature=related]Richie Havens - Here Comes The Sun (live 1971) HQ - YouTube[/ame]
Richie Havens - Here Comes The Sun (live 1971) HQ


----------



## Ropey

Glen Campbell - Galveston 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUa-zUQaDU8]Glen Campbell - Galveston [/ame]

Glen Campbell - Wichita Lineman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDx2s4s0crc]Glen Campbell - Wichita Lineman[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdpAop7gp0w]GEORGIA SATELLITES - Keep Your Hands To Yourself[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0e_clbyUbc]Toad the Wet Sprocket- All I Want - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkaveikyikE&feature=player_embedded]Salma Hayek / From Dusk till Dawn (HD720). - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

INXS - What You Need

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSME53nL8tg]INXS - What You Need (HQ music video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pK02USyU8M]Deanta - Ready for the storm. - YouTube[/ame]

The waves crash in and the tide pulls out
It's an angry sea but there is no doubt
That the lighthouse will keep shining in the night
To warn the lonely sailor

The lightning strikes and the wind cuts cold
Through the sailor's bones, to the sailor's soul
'Till there's nothing left that he can hold
Except the roaring ocean

But I am ready for the storm, yes oh ready I'm
I'm ready for the storm, I'm ready for the storm

Give me mercy for my dreams, 'cause every confrontaion
Seems to tell me what it really means to be a lonely sailor
But when the sky begins to clear and the sun it melts away my fear
I cry a silent, weary tear at those that mean to love me

And I am ready for the storm, yes oh ready I'm
I'm ready for the storm, I'm ready for the storm

Distance it is no real friend, and time will take its time
And you will find that in the end it brings you near a lonely sailor
But when you take me by your side, you love me warm, you love me
And I should've realized I had no reason to be frightened

And I am ready for the storm, yes oh ready I'm
I'm ready for the storm, I'm ready for the storm


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3gfIJeNojo]Ubi Caritas - YouTube[/ame]

Where love and loving-kindness are together, God is always there
Since Christ's love has gathered us all together in one company,
Let us rejoice and take delight n Him, now and forever,
Let us now without any reserve or deception love one another.


----------



## Intense

John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jInflY6BRlQ&feature=related]Eddie and the cruisers- Nyc - YouTube[/ame]
Eddie and the cruisers- Nyc


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjsXo9l6I8]"Empire State of Mind" Jay-Z | Alicia Keys [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]
"Empire State of Mind" Jay-Z | Alicia Keys [OFFICIAL VIDEO]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol0ZyaGG5H4]The Moments - Love On A Two Way Street - YouTube[/ame]
The Moments - Love On A Two Way Street


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH986VE47M8]INXS - Beautiful Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RUD9y_-98w&feature=related]Where is the love?-Jesse & Trina - YouTube[/ame]
Where is the love?-Jesse & Trina


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0YyXA1aRzk&feature=related]Dramatics - Whatcha See Is Whatcha Get - YouTube[/ame]
Dramatics - Whatcha See Is Whatcha Get


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K922g7Zkek4]ELVIS PRESLEY-KENTUCKY RAIN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzLDE9qv5-E&feature=related]Never Can Say Goodbye - Isaac Hayes - YouTube[/ame]
Never Can Say Goodbye - Isaac Hayes


----------



## Coyote

Intense...I think I'm in love with you and I have to spread more rep before I can show it...  You are music meister supreme....can scrawny mangy coyots get on with the Greater Felines?


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6bARIaMhCM]Jackson 5 - I&#39;ll Be There - YouTube[/ame]
Jackson 5 - I'll Be There


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTHRg_iSWzM]Janis Joplin - Me and Bobby McG - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uG2gYE5KOs&feature=related]Janis Joplin - Piece Of My Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGZwCZk2Jls&feature=related]JANIS JOPLIN - CRY BABY - YouTube[/ame]
JANIS JOPLIN - CRY BABY


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ&ob=av3e]Kansas - Dust In The Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmmPFrkuPq0]The Moody Blues - Your Wildest Dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApfKglyNjyA]Take another little piece of my heart - YouTube[/ame]
Take another little piece of my heart


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqOSzkqPhbA]The Moody Blues-I´m Just a Singer (in a Rock and Roll Band) - YouTube[/ame]
The Moody Blues-I´m Just a Singer (in a Rock and Roll Band)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBsdHoTdOmc&feature=related]Moody Blues - Question - YouTube[/ame]
Moody Blues - Question


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D5PtyrewSs&feature=relmfu]Counting Crows - A Long December - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75XWbsSx-E&feature=related]The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmo6pIJ-7qk&feature=related]Black Sabbath || Tony Iommi Solo & Snowblind || Ozzfest 1999 (Reunion Tour) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7dHoEmUtIs]I&#39;m Down- The Beatles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LBmUwi6mEo]The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5zmgXoa-wE&feature=related]The Beatles- Rain (Version 1) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYqmAdi57js&feature=related]Glass Onion The Beatles 1968 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mj0H1d9_lgw&feature=related]The Byrds - Mr. Tambourine Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9a9TMpAwwBw]The Beatles - The Beatles (White Album) [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ6RjP7MlXk]Paul Revere & The Raiders - Indian Reservation (Cherokee People) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep7FWnbAaCI&feature=related]Brandy Looking Glass - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I saw Gordan Lightfoot and Neil Diamond in concert when I used to go to those things...man I feel old.

Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown 1974 - YouTube


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmP43qsAXvk]Neil Diamond - Brother Love&#39;s Traveling Salvation Show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NngJPYZCtk4&feature=related]Neil Diamond - Shilo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAGI5d4iUCs&feature=related]Soolaimon-Neil Diamond - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVrYUzupzHs&feature=related]We&#39;re Coming To America! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Golden Earing - Just Like Vince Taylor

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YEJai4is1U]Golden Earring - just like vince taylor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH730xn1mB0]Josh Ritter Wings - YouTube[/ame]

_at night we crossed the border following a Black robe
to the edge of the reservation&#8212;to Cataldo Mission
where the saints and all the martyrs look down on dying converts
what makes the water holy she says is that that it&#8217;s the closest thing to rain
I stole a mule from Anthony&#8212;I helped Anne up upon it
and we rode to Coeur d&#8217;Alene&#8212;through Harrison and Wallace
they were blasting out the tunnels&#8212;making way for the light of learning
when Jesus comes a&#8217;calling she said he&#8217;s coming round the mountain on a train
it&#8217;s my home&#8212;last night I dreamt that I grew wings
I found a place where they could hear me when I sing 
we floated on to Hanford on a lumber boat up river
past the fisheries and the milltowns like a stretch of future graveyards
she was driven to distraction&#8212;said I wonder what will happen
when they find out they&#8217;re mistaken and the land is too changed to ever change
we waded through the marketplace&#8212;someone&#8217;s ship had come in
there was silver and begonias&#8212;dynamite and cattle
there were hearts as big as apples and apples in the shape of Mary&#8217;s heart
I said inside this gilded cage a songbird always looks so plain
it&#8217;s my home&#8212;last night I dreamt that I grew wings
I found a place where they could hear me when I sing.
and so they came with cameras&#8212;breaking through the morning mist
press and businessmen&#8212;tycoons&#8212;Episcopal philanthropists
lost in their appraisal of the body of a woman
but all we saw were lowlands&#8212;clouds clung to mountains without strings
and at last we saw some people huddled up against
the rain that was descending like railroad spikes and hammers
they were headed for the border&#8212;walking and then running
then they were gone into the fog but Anne said underneath their jackets she saw wings_


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnhxG8SEZpE]Jackson Browne - Fountain of Sorrow - YouTube[/ame]
Jackson Browne - Fountain of Sorrow


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAXl4kYZyoA&feature=related]Rock Me on the Water - YouTube[/ame]
Rock Me on the Water


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMmzrgfVBms&feature=related]Jackson Browne - Tender Is The Night - YouTube[/ame]
Jackson Browne - Tender Is The Night


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56SybSaXMrc&feature=related]Josh Ritter - Idaho - YouTube[/ame]

_All that love all those mistakes What else can a poor man make? So I gave up a life of crime I gave it to a friend of mine Something else was on my mind The only ghost I'm haunted by I hear her howling down below Idaho oh Idaho

Wolves oh wolves oh can't you see? Ain't no wolf can sing like me And if it could then I suppose He belongs in Idaho Packs of dogs and cigarettes For those who ain't done packing yet My clothes are packed and I want to go Idaho oh Idaho

Out at sea for seven years I got your letter in Tangier Thought that I'd been on a boat 'Til that single word you wrote That single word it landlocked me Turned the masts to cedar trees And the winds to gravel roads Idaho oh Idaho_


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgOgEL72isY]Al Stewart Time Passages - YouTube[/ame]
Al Stewart Time Passages


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqZc7ZQURMs&feature=related]Al Stewart - Year Of The Cat - YouTube[/ame]
Al Stewart - Year Of The Cat


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt6lYiKcik8]Firefall Just remember I love you - YouTube[/ame]
Firefall Just remember I love you


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hNNX73TrJM&feature=related]Hamilton, Joe Frank, & Reynolds - Fallin&#39; in Love (1975) - YouTube[/ame]
Hamilton, Joe Frank, & Reynolds - Fallin' in Love (1975)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WVqjbBAdL0&feature=related]Pablo Cruise - Love Will Find A Way (W/Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Pablo Cruise - Love Will Find A Way (W/Lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voQWlL-jj5Q&feature=related]REMINISCING, The Little River Band - YouTube[/ame]
REMINISCING, The Little River Band


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70p6GYk5fpU&feature=related]Bob Welch - Sentimental Lady - YouTube[/ame]
Bob Welch - Sentimental Lady


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZeTlMpnfHk]hypnotized Fleetwood Mac - YouTube[/ame]
hypnotized Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Coyote

Night all...peaceful dreams  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMM5FTnVcI0]Billy Oskay & Mícheál Ó Domhnaill / The Cricket's Wicket - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8D6k3LKeMA0]Guns N&#39; Roses-Locomotive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udyNr0pY6ak]Traffic - Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys (Uncut Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XvQFWdLRc8]"The Fez" by Steely Dan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8NDYKVhx2w&feature=related]Fire In The Hole - Steely Dan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2Fs5GrUBwI]Steely Dan - Do It Again - YouTube[/ame]
Steely Dan - Do It Again


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsCyC1dZiN8]Jethro Tull - Living In The Past 1969 - YouTube[/ame]
Jethro Tull - Living In The Past 1969


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWubhw8SoBE&feature=related]Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath - YouTube[/ame]
Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV-ASc0qkrM&feature=related]Jethro Tull - Thick as a brick - live - DVD - YouTube[/ame]
Jethro Tull - Thick as a brick - live - DVD


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlE2DjOX2FE]Ian Anderson Wondering Aloud - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nihsKqoC5yE&feature=related]Jethro Tull - Greensleeves - YouTube[/ame]
Jethro Tull - Greensleeves


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxak1EJ4CW0&feature=related]Jethro Tull - We Five Kings - YouTube[/ame]
Jethro Tull - We Five Kings


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXCEdrnaFlY&feature=related]I Believe In Father Christmas - single by Greg Lake - YouTube[/ame]
I Believe In Father Christmas - single by Greg Lake


----------



## Intense

Yes - Owner Of A Lonely Heart


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn1RPFBXRP4&feature=related]The Alan Parsons Project - Time - YouTube[/ame]
The Alan Parsons Project - Time


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdb4S7sGFo0&feature=related]Days Are Numbers (The Traveller) - The Alan Parsons Project [Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]
Days Are Numbers (The Traveller) - The Alan Parsons Project [Lyrics]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDXu61ZXgWE&feature=related]Blind Faith - Well Alright - YouTube[/ame]
Blind Faith - Well Alright


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4JRFFmlPCY]Rick Wakeman - And You And I (Yes) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DimjLEZsM8M&feature=related]Jefferson Starship - Runaway - YouTube[/ame]
Jefferson Starship - Runaway


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPOTg-7pV64&feature=related]Yes - Roundabout - YouTube[/ame]
Yes - Roundabout


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRIbuIeTew4]Gato Barbieri - Europa (composed by Carlos Santana) - YouTube[/ame]
Gato Barbieri - Europa


----------



## Mortimer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpkvKIkFdmo&feature=related]To majstore - Jana - Trosi me ove noci U[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez6s9Y4aJLI&feature=related]Gato Barbieri Straight Into The Sunrise - YouTube[/ame]
Gato Barbieri Straight Into The Sunrise


----------



## Alan Stallion

Posting a few videos where somebody (presumably) dies at the end. 

My Favorite Game - The Cardigans

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52jHrdxwfsg]The Cardigans | My Favourite Game (Official Video) (Dead Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Grenade - Bruno Mars

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR6iYWJxHqs&ob=av2e]Bruno Mars - Grenade [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

The Heinrich Maneuver - Interpol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha_bppvZ0a8]Interpol - The Heinrich Maneuver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Coffee & TV - Blur

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oqXVx3sBOk&ob=av2e]Blur - Coffee And TV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

No actual stick figures were harmed in the making of this video...

Cold Hands Warm Heart - Brendan Benson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYzzOkpRCHA]Brendan Benson - Cold Hands Warm Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Bad Girl - Madonna
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUII7DTACf4&ob=av2e]Madonna - Bad Girl (Video) - YouTube[/ame]

One can never get enough Christopher Walken dancing (if one can't have any cowbell)


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9L8jLPE84g]CARMELITA - WARREN ZEVON - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5puAN1PGQw]Warren Zevon Lawyers, Guns and Money - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

He's just an excitable boy 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eUsSXXc8wU&feature=related]Warren Zevon - Excitable Boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eUsSXXc8wU&feature=related]Warren Zevon - Excitable Boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4MFxcFofkY&ob=av3n]Meat Loaf - Bat Out Of Hell (From "Bat Out Of Hell - Original Tour") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Coyote said:


> Warren Zevon Lawyers, Guns and Money - YouTube



not a big Hank Jr. fan, but I do love his cover of this tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD1E4g2FU-0&feature=related]Warren Zevon - Lawyers, Guns and Money.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmPMMitJDYg&feature=related]Meat Loaf - Paradise by the Dashboard Light - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDpYBT0XyvA&feature=related]Werewolves Of London - YouTube[/ame]
Werewolves Of London


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHkrpKYehcI]David Bowie Changes Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXKboDqiSbE]Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNxUFa47WlI&feature=related]Under Pressure (Queen, David Bowie) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxSEDnJ-1eA&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Misty Mountain Hop - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Misty Mountain Hop


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfgwrdYUQ2A]Joe Cocker - You Can Leave Your Hat On (Official Video) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIjUY3pjN8E&feature=related]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou - YouTube[/ame]
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42IL0O6pPqQ&feature=related]Keep A Lid On Things - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hDbpF4Mvkw]David Bowie - Modern Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93S_l0qZrXA&feature=related]I heard it through the grapevine - Creedence - YouTube[/ame]
I heard it through the grapevine - Creedence


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJe5sMBpnNY]Creedence Clearwater Revival-Suzie Q - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fginS6uhw-8&feature=related]Curtis Mayfield - It&#39;s All Right - YouTube[/ame]
Curtis Mayfield - It's All Right


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECgBXkil7YI]Curtis Mayfield - Freddie&#39;s Dead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBWfUc5jKiM&feature=related]Tiny Dancer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srPPL858WcM&feature=related]Tower of Power So Very Hard to Go - YouTube[/ame]
Tower of Power So Very Hard to Go


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6tV11acSRk&feature=related]THE BEATLES- HERE COMES THE SUN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O4-sGt9REs]Song For Guy - Elton John - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT9_tEzjtIU&feature=related]Tuesday&#39;s Gone - Lynyrd Skynyrd with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg&feature=related]Bob Seger- Turn the Page - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1P-pvdhT64&feature=related]David Ruffin (Extended Version ) Walk Away From Love - YouTube[/ame]
David Ruffin (Extended Version ) Walk Away From Love


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGiTPgvKktM]Pearl Jam - Alive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIPS4LyveJs&feature=related]Back in the Saddle Again, Aerosmith - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

meh...

posted a sucky version earlier... my apologies...

here's the one I wanted to post...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuD0Rg3njno&feature=related]Elton John - Song For Guy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mxkPyQuPBM]ZZ Top - Cheap Sunglasses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmYt27dQThQ]The Doors - Roadhouse Blues - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - Roadhouse Blues


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fa4HUiFJ6c&feature=related]Can&#39;t you hear me knocking- rolling stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCSLK0WCUd8&feature=related]Smashing Pumpkins-Today-LYRICS- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SU7khpJ0Gv8]Twentieth Century Fox - The Doors - YouTube[/ame]

Twentieth Century Fox - The Doors


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x28jaeyX2s&feature=related]The Allman Brothers- Ramblin Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw&feature=related]The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dwuzqF6huc]Learn To Fly - Foo Fighters - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9-3RZkzpwM]The Who - Behind Blue Eyes (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic&feature=related]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygOaNo3M_Hw]THE WHO "QUADROPHENIA Love Reign O&#39;er me" - YouTube[/ame]
THE WHO "QUADROPHENIA Love Reign O'er me"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3Y64dpZGnE]Magic Bus-The Who (Live at Leeds) - YouTube[/ame]
Magic Bus-The Who (Live at Leeds)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFaFlJpB3Qg]The Who - The Song Is Over - YouTube[/ame]
The Who - The Song Is Over


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscPOozwYA8&feature=related]Eric Clapton/Tears in heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x430XNZhnWs&feature=related]Pure and Easy from Odds & Sods - YouTube[/ame]
Pure and Easy from Odds & Sods


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea0759BeJ2U]Summertime Blues-The Who (Live At Leeds) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Rob Thomas is the best thing about this song!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXp413NynFk&feature=related]Santana - Smooth (feat. Rob Thomas) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ervf7hIxZ3Y]Jeff Beck and Rod Stewart - People Get Ready (music video) - YouTube[/ame]
Jeff Beck and Rod Stewart - People Get Ready (music video)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmRBOUTAEgA&feature=related]Jeff Beck-Train Kept A Rollin&#39; (The wildest version ever! 2/92) - YouTube[/ame]
Jeff Beck-Train Kept A Rollin'


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H14R4ZsMM0E&feature=related]10,000 Maniacs Because The Night DVD quality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEY6_jcrzI8]The Passenger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N29vkIT3eo&feature=related]Garbage - Stupid Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxGrPHt44ds&feature=related]Fade Into You - Mazzy Star (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEt1QFWS9ds]Had a Dream (Sleeping with the Enemy) Roger Hodgson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ijk4j-r7qPA]Franz Ferdinand - Take Me Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ji2ma2mfyhU]Stevie Wonder - You Haven&#39;t Done Nothin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDZFf0pm0SE]Stevie Wonder ~ Superstition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xX-GJ46kiCo]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Superstition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSRyf5G2uI8]Stevie Wonder - Living for the City - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - Living for the City


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4ueaD22hg8]Glenn Frey - You Belong To The City - HD - YouTube[/ame]
Glenn Frey - You Belong To The City - HD


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljSuROOUxg8&feature=fvst]Joe Walsh - In the City - - YouTube[/ame]
Joe Walsh - In the City -


----------



## The Infidel

*Its a bit long, but I just love this stuff...*​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw3b0ESOwTs&feature=fvst]David Gilmour Live In Gdansk Full Version - YouTube[/ame]
*
Played with The  Polish Baltic Philharmonic Orchestra. Its simply calming and melodic *​


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp1ekcwPNfQ]David Gilmour - There&#39;s No Way Out of Here - YouTube[/ame]
David Gilmour - There's No Way Out of Here


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tZCJeHR800&feature=related]David Gilmour - No Way - YouTube[/ame]
David Gilmour - No Way


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdPOAhBp2Ag&feature=related]Grateful Dead - U.S. Blues (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - U.S. Blues (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xqiu0ekahw&feature=related]Grateful Dead - I Need A Miracle (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - I Need A Miracle (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAhEi7W1ib0&feature=related]Grateful Dead - Fire On The Mountain (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - Fire On The Mountain (Studio Version)


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_RvgC7JiQQ]Kinks - Celluloid Heroes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o]Mountain - Mississippi Queen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfzv3bf9-OY]Deep Purple - Burn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htuxb-m4-ng]Free - All Right Now RARE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLDalZ4-53g]Santana - Soul Sacrifice (Woodstock 1969) Incredible drum solo by 20 yr old boy! Michael Shrieve - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psv7uF7_A8c&feature=related]Just Between You And Me - April Wine - YouTube[/ame]
Just Between You And Me - April Wine


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBdRGpbTjSc&feature=related]Head East - Never Been Any Reason - YouTube[/ame]
Head East - Never Been Any Reason


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z-GwdaKrn8&feature=fvst]Little Feat - Dixie Chicken (with Emmylou Harris & Bonnie Raitt) Live 1977. HQ Video. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-ScDz4Vj98]Deep Purple-My Woman From Tokyo- 720p HD - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple-My Woman From Tokyo- 720p HD


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjN8PdaoFaQ]Spirit - Nature&#39;s Way - Live 1978 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0&feature=related]Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version) - YouTube[/ame]
Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version)


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0]The James Gang - Funk #49 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQo1HIcSVtg&feature=related]Boys Are Back In Town Thin Lizzy - YouTube[/ame]
Boys Are Back In Town Thin Lizzy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRVPLPFoJL0]Rare Earth - I Just Want to Celebrate - YouTube[/ame]
Rare Earth - I Just Want to Celebrate


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4]Uriah Heep - Wizard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeXcaRYNlSQ&feature=related]Easy To Be Hard -- Three Dog Night (in HD) - YouTube[/ame]
Easy To Be Hard -- Three Dog Night (in HD)


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aWFaZgwerY]V A N I L L A F U D G E - You Keep Me Hanging On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKV-Ls8t5J0&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL99DFC8D94E5FA141]Three Dog Night. - Out in The Country - YouTube[/ame]
Three Dog Night. - Out in The Country


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It75wQ0JypA]Bus Stop- The Hollies - 1966 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFwfe4Sjvmw]SPANKY & OUR GANG - "Give A Damn" (1968) - YouTube[/ame]
SPANKY & OUR GANG - "Give A Damn" (1968)


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxmD724H70Q]Chicago - Beginnings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkqfpkTTy2w]guess who- american woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdKjEHfHINQ&feature=related]Simon and Garfunkel The Boxer (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
Simon and Garfunkel The Boxer (Original)


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2g40ICaMWY]The Unquiet Zone - Procol Harum Live! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W773ZPJhcVw&feature=related]Simon & Garfunkel - America - YouTube[/ame]
Simon & Garfunkel - America


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIeY4S1h79Q]Cherry, Cherry - Hot August Night 1972 Neil Diamond [Tolia&#39;s version] - YouTube[/ame]
Cherry, Cherry - Hot August Night 1972 Neil Diamond


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyF5J7au1jE]Grand Funk Railroad - I&#39;m Your Captain - Shea Stadium 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69RWdwNgTPE&feature=related]Spanky And Our Gang- Like To Get To Know You - YouTube[/ame]
Spanky And Our Gang- Like To Get To Know You


----------



## Mortimer

For True Americans

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOoOc1pnZaY]Johnny Rebel - Stand Up And Be Counted (Longer Version For A Bigger Klan) - YouTube[/ame]

... We must beat the communists to save our Christian Land....
....Stand up and be counted show the world that you are a man
....Stand up and be counted go with the KKK


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlqwpq7xycU&feature=related]The Association - Windy (1967) - YouTube[/ame]
The Association - Windy (1967)


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7miRCLeFSJo]Bachman Turner Overdrive - You Aint Seen Nothing Yet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ8V-FrrGJE]Badfinger - Day After Day (1971) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hf0Dm-OaTNk]"Going up the Country" - Canned Heat / WOODSTOCK &#39;69 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5JkHBC5lDs]Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loWXMtjUZWM]I Want to know what love is - Foreigner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc1PHk9FhIk&feature=related]sugarloaf - green eyed lady - YouTube[/ame]
sugarloaf - green eyed lady


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ&feature=related]Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIkiKy-T-gU&feature=related]A Fool No More - Peter Green Full version - YouTube[/ame]
A Fool No More - Peter Green Full version


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-ooz4n1yaE]Genesis - The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9az6MMNZJl8&feature=related]Argent - Liar [Original Version] (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
Argent - Liar [Original Version] (1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k1JyRLiDgE]TRAFFIC - Glad - YouTube[/ame]
TRAFFIC - Glad


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4MFxcFofkY]Meat Loaf - Bat Out Of Hell (From "Bat Out Of Hell - Original Tour") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8f7Kl36Vxo]Traffic - Walking in the Wind.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Walking in the Wind.wmv


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19IqwU3itFk]T - Rex - Get It On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgF1StWBp2E&feature=related]The Doors - Gloria (Subtítulado en español) - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - Gloria (Subtítulado en español)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLOpyx2bdQA&feature=related]cat stevens - Miles From Nowhere - Tea For The Tillerman - YouTube[/ame]
cat stevens - Miles From Nowhere - Tea For The Tillerman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r3rA6dTMCY&feature=related]cat stevens - Wild World - Tea For The Tillerman - YouTube[/ame]
cat stevens - Wild World - Tea For The Tillerman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vvRN09HZ_4&feature=related]Elton John - Madman Across The Water - YouTube[/ame]
Elton John - Madman Across The Water


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVdnqEyToqg]My Sharona - The Knack Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdSqPPRPI1o]Toto - Rosanna (From "Live In Amsterdam") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRr2kf84V2M]Play That Funky Music - Wild Cherry (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq1fpN1qWv8]The Buckinghams - Kind Of A Drag - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkS169P_Eeo]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xql99I1VSdI]Roundabout - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nvT3_iSaHU]Take The Long Way Home - YouTube[/ame]
Take The Long Way Home


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak6fZrkjWoA]REO Speedwagon - Time for me to fly - YouTube[/ame]
REO Speedwagon - Time for me to fly


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WQ9MJzeIxw]Bill Miller - Geronimo&#39;s Cadillac - YouTube[/ame]
Bill Miller - Geronimo's Cadillac


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SWHSaMxhms&feature=related]Manfred Mann &#39;Spirit&#39;s In The Night&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
Manfred Mann 'Spirit's In The Night'


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dzlT1ihN6o&feature=related]Grand Funk Railroad - Into The Sun - 1970 - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - Into The Sun - 1970


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q194u91ivBc&feature=related]Grand Funk - Crossfire - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk - Crossfire


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg6zqejXvqI]Wishbone Ash - Warrior - 1973 - YouTube[/ame]
Wishbone Ash - Warrior - 1973


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeY9IRnVmk8&feature=related]Wishbone Ash - Blowin&#39; Free - 1973 - YouTube[/ame]
Wishbone Ash - Blowin' Free - 1973


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6fiZmEZ1eQ&feature=related]Ballad Of The Beacon - Wishbone Ash - YouTube[/ame]
Ballad Of The Beacon - Wishbone Ash


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhEJ_ZCZuqE]Eric Andersen - Violets of Dawn - YouTube[/ame]

Take me to the night I'm tippin topsy turvy turning upside down
Hold me tight and whisper what you wish 
For there is no one here around
Oh you may sing song me sweet smiles
Regardless of the city's careless frown 
Come watch the no colors fade blazing
Into pedal sprays of  Violets of Dawn


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhdiSqt6sXE]ARIZONA / MARK LINDSAY - YouTube[/ame]

She must belong to San Francisco she must have lost her way
Posting a poster of Pancho and Cisco one California day
She said she believes in Robin Hood and brotherhood and colors of green
and gray
And all you can do is laugh at her doesn't anybody know how to pray
Arizona take off your rainbow shades
Arizona have another look at the world
Arizona cut off your Indian braids
Arizona why dontcha go my way


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIbaISxK8QY&feature=related]VANITY FARE HITCHIN A RIDE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dz6GzKWiIAs]Everybody&#39;s Talkin&#39; . Midnight Cowboy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK-FRac7m58]Paradise By The Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jhk5MEugJY]Yes-Starship Trooper 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObiEQdh72Us]Supertramp The Logical Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b35x2Q3pUAw]Asia - Heat Of The Moment (From "Fantasia - Live In Tokyo" DVD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLFF2P8fInI]The Police - Message In A Bottle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1vdTJN9xzo]Leslie West Band- Schaefer Music Festival, Central Park, NY 6/21/75 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KcRl1p2waM]Scorpions - Wind Of Change (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCXdZU-ScuM]Firefall - You Are The Woman (HD with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

AWESOME....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HydDMhbgBYA]Slash - Hey Joe Jimi Hendrix Rock &#39;n&#39; Roll Hall of Fame - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhGnuHuD5Fc]Raconteurs Bang Bang - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxVlN-LzIks]TRAFFIC Dear Mr.Fantasy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ]Pink Floyd "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" Syd Barrett Tribute - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8KQmps-Sog]Muse - Uprising - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j7huh5Egew]The White Stripes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkSBY7O0-mc]Stone Temple Pilots - Vasoline - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz7IjXu0DfQ]The Beatles - &#39;You got to hide your love away&#39; music video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs6HbYit5-A]Elvis Costello - Alison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JA1XAmzbnw]Pieces of April - Three Dog Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIuuLOtDawU]Pacific Gas & Electric - Are You Ready - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r26aiQtuJmI]JO JO GUNNE take me down easy 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dDHkRrJ9QE]Leopard-Skin Pill-Box Hat - Bob Dylan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkP3urtYCkc&feature=share]The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo "Immigrant Song" -- Karen O with Trent Reznor & Atticus Ross - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3HemKGDavw]Ramble On - Led Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]
Ramble On - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

The  Beatles Mashup Album - She's Slipping (She's Leaving)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOntPGA7DrE]She's Slipping - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxqHtoMPs4c]Lauren Christy - I Want Song Only (as requested!!) - YouTube[/ame]


*For extra credit, anyone know the common  link between these two songs? *


----------



## BluePhantom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMfV0sVQ_VU]Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence original (not live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUD4y74YDik&feature=related]Peter Paul & Mary - I&#39;m Leaving On A Jet Plane ( 1970 ) - YouTube[/ame]
Peter Paul & Mary - I'm Leaving On A Jet Plane ( 1970 )


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8jGFu7ys64&feature=related]Judy Collins - Both Sides Now - YouTube[/ame]
Judy Collins - Both Sides Now


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otJY2HvW3Bw&feature=related]Leonard Cohen - Suzanne - YouTube[/ame]
Leonard Cohen - Suzanne


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpD5_c2j1OM]Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust - YouTube[/ame]
Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust


----------



## BluePhantom

My all time favorite song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC8qK-WDALQ]Judas Priest - Sinner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CPZp-5yUmg]Edwin Starr Twenty Five Miles - YouTube[/ame]
Edwin Starr Twenty Five Miles


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2vuYS_mHpg]Gene Chandler - "Groovy Situation" (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
Gene Chandler - "Groovy Situation" (1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoznjbKVnmw]JOE SOUTH- " WALK A MILE IN MY SHOES " - YouTube[/ame]
JOE SOUTH- " WALK A MILE IN MY SHOES "


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzaZkRnrQA8&feature=related]Five Man Eletrical Band Signs - YouTube[/ame]
Five Man Eletrical Band Signs


----------



## Intense

Redbone ~ Come And Get Your Love ~


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW_UVGQJdY8]JOAN BAEZ ~ Hello In There ~ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xj1uUwWI4ig]Blackmore&#39;s Night - Diamonds and Rust - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9N7O5ByCikI&feature=related]Catfish - John Lee Hooker - More Real Folk Blues - YouTube[/ame]
Catfish - John Lee Hooker - More Real Folk Blues


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqVGjS6o2R8&feature=related]Joan Baez Love Is Just A Four letter Word - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f2J4ceCikI]JOAN BAEZ ~ Joe Hill ~ - YouTube[/ame]
JOAN BAEZ ~ Joe Hill ~


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8jGFu7ys64&feature=related]Judy Collins - Both Sides Now - YouTube[/ame]
Judy Collins - Both Sides Now


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt9H19kdcSA&feature=related]Joni Mitchell - The Circle Game - YouTube[/ame]
Joni Mitchell - The Circle Game


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aYAUE6is7I&feature=related]Mama Cass, Mary Travers & Joni Mitchell - I Shall Be Released - YouTube[/ame]
Mama Cass, Mary Travers & Joni Mitchell - I Shall Be Released


----------



## Intense

Donovan & Crystal Gayle - Catch The Wind 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMknrmuDD0o&feature=related]Donovan & Crystal Gayle - Catch The Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs_YQ6JuNpA&feature=related]Simon & Garfunkel - Homeward Bound - YouTube[/ame]
Simon & Garfunkel - Homeward Bound


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KZi-aV0VTk]Simon & Garfunkel - The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin&#39; Groovy) - YouTube[/ame]
Simon & Garfunkel - The 59th Street Bridge Song


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnZdlhUDEJo&feature=related]Simon & Garfunkel - A Hazy Shade Of Winter - YouTube[/ame]
Simon & Garfunkel - A Hazy Shade Of Winter


----------



## JimBowie1958

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahbpzmir-k0&feature=related]Johnny Cash- Cocaine Blues Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxh-FfElY0M]Johnny Cash - God's Gonna Cut You Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcGvR1OumjM]Joni Mitchell - I Had A King - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RawwI77ytIM&feature=related]Joni Mitchell - Sisotowbell Lane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPCJxVCcWtk&feature=related]Joni Mitchell - River - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yTrSqKmUiE&feature=related]Joni Mitchell - A Case of You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

the live version, from "Miles of Aisles"...


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go2ZzyJV8AE&feature=related]Woman Of Heart And Mind - Joni Mitchell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zmw3MINdaTw&feature=related]Dan Fogelberg - False Faces - YouTube[/ame]
Dan Fogelberg - False Faces


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Go6I2_PpBU&feature=related]LONGER - Dan Fogelberg - YouTube[/ame]
LONGER - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8B-V6_hlAM&feature=related]America - Tin Man - YouTube[/ame]
America - Tin Man


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc385d3Kx7s&feature=related]America - Ventura Highway - YouTube[/ame]
America - Ventura Highway


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTkj-Uz2vQs&feature=related]BREAD - MAKE IT WITH YOU - YouTube[/ame]
BREAD - MAKE IT WITH YOU


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lr6S4aCJ2X4&feature=related]Bread - Baby I&#39;m-a Want You (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Bread - Baby I'm-a Want You (with lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a_4fBH_7dk]If - Bread, David Gates, w/ Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
If - Bread, David Gates, w/ Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATg8CdRD68E]Harry Nilsson - WITHOUT YOU - YouTube[/ame]
Harry Nilsson - WITHOUT YOU


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbgv8PkO9eo]Harry Nilsson - Coconut (1971) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_1CLPH9rqs]Willie Nelson - Pretty Paper - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLMotU8Tu9E]Elton John - Mona Lisas And Mad Hatters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2yFw_XT6IY]Elton John - Daniel[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Elton John - The Greatest Discovery 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEw9SB8NMfs]Elton John - The Greatest Discovery (&#39;70 LIVE at BBC studios - YouTube[/ame]

My Favorite


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUMtS5nS-DA]Elton John - Sixty Years On - 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HxHwuiDPgk]Pink Floyd - Dogs (Complete Song) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LX7WrHCaUA&feature=related]Elton John - Rocket Man (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]
Elton John - Rocket Man (HQ)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIFuldq2qAw&feature=related]Bennie and the Jets - Elton John (Soundtrack 27 Dresses) - YouTube[/ame]
Bennie and the Jets - Elton John


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vvRN09HZ_4&feature=related]Elton John - Madman Across The Water - YouTube[/ame]
Elton John - Madman Across The Water


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9v1S-ypz5a4]The Supremes "Up The Ladder To The Roof" - YouTube[/ame]
The Supremes "Up The Ladder To The Roof"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BsnmMkdPOM&feature=related]Tower of Power - So Very Hard to Go - YouTube[/ame]
Tower of Power - So Very Hard to Go


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABxAXK4aEos]Reach Out of the Darkness - Friend and Lover - YouTube[/ame]
Reach Out of the Darkness - Friend and Lover


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfhk2WxfV2c&feature=related]The Rascals People-Got to be Free (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
The Rascals People-Got to be Free (Original)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfN1HFvgPSo&feature=related]love is all around-the troggs - YouTube[/ame]
love is all around-the troggs


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgGjvZcNpKs]A LITTLE BIT OF SOUL THE MUSIC EXPLOSION - YouTube[/ame]
A LITTLE BIT OF SOUL THE MUSIC EXPLOSION


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9eWGdJIW74&feature=related]Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels "C.C. Rider" 1966 - YouTube[/ame]
Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels "C.C. Rider" 1966


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5apEctKwiD8&feature=related]The Standells - Dirty Water - YouTube[/ame]
The Standells - Dirty Water


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNS42Na2mpc&feature=related]Jimmy Castor Bunch - Troglodyte - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kou0MnmlRhM]Bertha.mov - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Sdib6gd190]JOE TEX - SKINNY LEGS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDbyOLzEyfk]Stevie Wonder - Uptight (Everything&#39;s Alright) - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - Uptight (Everything's Alright)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z29WgdGmgwI]the bar kays ... soul finger. - YouTube[/ame]
the bar kays ... soul finger.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNCWhdYmPoE&feature=related]Capitols - Cool Jerk (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
Capitols - Cool Jerk (Original)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzPQe8JYJns&feature=related]Jr Walker & The All Stars - What Does It Take (1969) - YouTube[/ame]
Jr Walker & The All Stars - What Does It Take (1969)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=505O1om9g-c&feature=related]5th Dimension - Up, Up And Away (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]
5th Dimension - Up, Up And Away (Original Stereo)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTSzoYKnuio]Treat - Live at the Fillmore 1968 - YouTube[/ame]
Treat - Live at the Fillmore 1968


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10qFyJARcW4&feature=related]John Mayall & Peter Green [The Bluesbreakers] - Out of Reach - YouTube[/ame]
John Mayall & Peter Green [The Bluesbreakers] - Out of Reach


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za17qwfWgMY&feature=related]Season of the witch - Terry Reid - YouTube[/ame]
Season of the witch - Terry Reid


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvXdhi2TjCQ&feature=related]TERRY REID - Without Expression (1973) - YouTube[/ame]
TERRY REID - Without Expression (1973)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6WlmkHO-ME&feature=related]Terry Reid - Live Life - YouTube[/ame]
Terry Reid - Live Life


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMs9NudasVI&feature=related]Shotgun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x-xunU33-g&feature=related]Stop - Duffy [With Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]
Stop - Duffy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3mR_fGAcyg&feature=related]DUFFY FIRST CUT IS THE DEEPEST. - YouTube[/ame]
DUFFY FIRST CUT IS THE DEEPEST.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FKu54DhCqc]CHICAGO TRANSIT AUTHORITY LIVE! at The Fillmore West Aug 17, 1969 - South California Purples - YouTube[/ame]
CHICAGO TRANSIT AUTHORITY LIVE! at The Fillmore West Aug 17, 1969 - South California Purples


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlwBXQ9TyqQ&feature=related]CHICAGO- MOTHER (LIVE) - YouTube[/ame]
CHICAGO- MOTHER (LIVE)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVdnqEyToqg]My Sharona - The Knack Official Video - YouTube[/ame]
My Sharona - The Knack Official Video


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB8WHA3WWz0&feature=related]Van Halen - You Really Got Me - YouTube[/ame]
Van Halen - You Really Got Me


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UFFa1HbFfA&feature=related]Aerosmith Walk This Way Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Aerosmith Walk This Way Lyrics


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-NshzYK9y0]Van Halen - Panama (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4GZFbCqx18&feature=player_embedded]Van Halen - Hot For Teacher (HQ music video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj4J6i_vw0w&feature=related]Eric Clapton - While my guitar gently weeps (HQ)(Concert for George) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7_MsY2IJz4&feature=related]Paul McCartney and Eric Clapton - Something (Concert for George) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcccCQU52KQ&feature=related]Jeff Lyne and Eric Clapton - Wah Wah (Concert For George) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5ehVsxWd0U&feature=related]Steve Winwood, Eric Clapton - Voodoo Chile - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9Brw_0gncU&feature=related]Jeff Beck w. Sting - People Get Ready - Madison Square Garden, NYC - 2009/10/29&30 - YouTube[/ame]
Jeff Beck w. Sting - People Get Ready - Madison Square Garden, NYC - 2009/10/29&30


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUWvKDf3g5Y&feature=related][04] Jeff Beck Band - "A Day in the Life" HD - YouTube[/ame]
[04] Jeff Beck Band - "A Day in the Life" HD


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVXdTFgnpts&feature=related]deep purple & led zeppelin & eric clapton & london shymphony orchestra smoke on the water - YouTube[/ame]
deep purple & led zeppelin & eric clapton & london shymphony orchestra smoke on the water


----------



## SFC Ollie

Awesome........


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tHHRpAzGcM]Led Zeppelin - The Lemon Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu3LjImHT6g&feature=related]Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley (1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbWrsNuA-e4&feature=related]Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers - Mona (Featuring Bo Diddley) - YouTube[/ame]
Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers - Mona (Featuring Bo Diddley)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnSrmdwihV0&feature=related]Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhumCu3fzMI&feature=related]Neil Diamond - Cracklin&#39; Rosie - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Diamond - Cracklin' Rosie


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lr6S4aCJ2X4&feature=related]Bread - Baby I&#39;m-a Want You (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Bread - Baby I'm-a Want You (with lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMaojBogT34&feature=related]America - I Need You (Original 1975 Recording) - YouTube[/ame]
America - I Need You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yT-4uosFNA&feature=related]America - Only in Your Heart - YouTube[/ame]
America - Only in Your Heart


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck79hCzPp68&feature=related]America - Don&#39;t Cross the River - YouTube[/ame]
America - Don't Cross the River


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiLUTWcLCgU&feature=related]Heard It In A Love Song by The Marshall Tucker Band (from Carolina Dreams) - YouTube[/ame]
Heard It In A Love Song by The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk]Green Grass and High Tides - YouTube[/ame]
Green Grass and High Tides


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np0solnL1XY&feature=related]Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free bird - YouTube[/ame]
Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free bird


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jn90y9H9S4&feature=related]Judy Collins - Someday Soon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et9ZwMrlJK4]JUDY COLLINS who knows where the time goes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRYMdAQWsmc&feature=related]~ JUDY COLLINS ~ In My Life ~ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGGSo530bdA]JUDY COLLINS & LEONARD COHEN - "Suzanne" 1976 - YouTube[/ame]
JUDY COLLINS & LEONARD COHEN - "Suzanne" 1976


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idXLnuCsirg]Joan Baez - Never Dreamed You&#39;d Leave In Summer - YouTube[/ame]
Joan Baez - Never Dreamed You'd Leave In Summer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8MI8_BLRcw&feature=related]JOAN BAEZ ~ Simple Twist Of Fate ~ - YouTube[/ame]
JOAN BAEZ ~ Simple Twist Of Fate ~


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx_Y3T8BhlM&feature=related]Leonard Cohen - Sisters of Mercy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVDIPOcQcdQ&feature=related]Leonard Cohen - So Long, Marianne - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnTBVesYotM&feature=related]Leonard Cohen - Hey, That&#39;s No Way to Say Goodbye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpD5_c2j1OM]Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JC148IT-ro&feature=related]Bob Dylan - Meet Me in the Morning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9Zha3BWbl8&feature=related]Bob Dylan New Morning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhqhvpMCtj4&feature=related]Bob Dylan - I Threw It All Away (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J72hq9kLyUQ]Hobo&#39;s Lullaby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNqRqF1E0fc]Cold Water - Tom Waits - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F8QM3tjkTE&feature=related]Leonard Cohen - Everybody Knows - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdYGnAFaeHU&feature=related]Soggy Bottom Boys - I Am A Man Of Constant Sorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2anLRC8jsA&feature=related]The Sopranos - Intro (Season 1-3) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NFZ32E0KgU&feature=related]O Brother, Where Art Though? Go to Sleep You Little Baby with Lyrics the original - YouTube[/ame]
O Brother, Where Art Though? Go to Sleep You Little Baby with Lyrics the original


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roHDk0Z-smA&feature=related]Kecharitomene --Loreena Mckennitt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6yyWKzPBCM]Eagles - I Can&#39;t Tell You Why [original w/ lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]
Eagles - I Can't Tell You Why


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkS169P_Eeo&feature=related]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street - YouTube[/ame]
Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGVFK8VNGss&feature=related]The Cars - Who&#39;s Gonna Drive You Home - YouTube[/ame]
The Cars - Who's Gonna Drive You Home


----------



## Intense

Wake Up Everybody - Original Version (Teddy Pendergrass, Harold Melvin & the Blue Notes)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gCemjR5jNs]David Ruffin 1975 - "Walk Away From Love" MOTOWN-163 - YouTube[/ame]
David Ruffin 1975 - "Walk Away From Love"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZr3u69Xy7s]Deacon Blues - Steely Dan - YouTube[/ame]
Deacon Blues - Steely Dan


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pJ2iw9xieo&feature=related]Black Cow - Steely Dan - YouTube[/ame]
Black Cow - Steely Dan


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFSodqd2i7Y&feature=related]George Benson - The World is a Ghetto - YouTube[/ame]
George Benson - The World is a Ghetto


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubvYQxTXO3U]Bobby Hebb - Sunny - YouTube[/ame]
Bobby Hebb - Sunny


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14pitnJlcv4&feature=related]Breezin&#39; - George Benson studio version - YouTube[/ame]
Breezin' - George Benson studio version


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98zq9bsX-Sg&feature=related]Todd Rundgren We Gotta Get You A Woman (HQ) (CD Rip) - YouTube[/ame]
Todd Rundgren We Gotta Get You A Woman (HQ) (CD Rip)


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifIz5ABwMwk]Joan Baez Rexroth&#39;s Daughter - YouTube[/ame]

coldest night of the winter working up my farewell in the middle of everything 
under no particular spell i am dreaming of the mountains where the children 
learn the stars clouds roll in from nebraska dark chords on a big guitar my 
restlessness is long gone i would stand here like an old jack pine but I'm looking 
for rexroth's daughter the friend of a friend of mine


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuGo86v1mbA]Five Hundred Miles-Leon & Eric Bibb (A Family Affair) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDFKphodBQI]Monster - Steppenwolf - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08rGPpcxBTs&feature=related]Oh, Had I a Golden Thread - Leon & Eric Bibb (A Family Affair) - YouTube[/ame]

Oh had I golden thread and needle so fine
I'd weave a magic strand of rainbow design...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HziMQJGr4FQ]John Denver Potter&#39;&#39;s Wheel - YouTube[/ame]

The world is fast becoming younger
The news is all theyve ever known
Theyve seen the wars, the hurt, the hunger
How will they choose when they are grown

What do you tell forevers children
When its their turn to hurt and heal
Whatever spins a grim tornedo
Can also turn a potters wheel

Take a little clay
Put it on a wheel
Get a little hint
How God must feel

Give a little turn
Listen to a spin
Make it into the shape
You want it in

Tell with your life the bloody story
Teach to theyre dreams not burning steel
Its not in bombs where lies the glory
But in whats shattered on the field

The potters wheel takes love and caring
Skill and patience fast and slow
The works it makes are easily broken
Once they survive the potters throw

Take a little clay
Put it on a wheel
Get a little hint
How God must feel

Give a little turn
Listen to a spin
Make it into the shape
You want it in


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdRdqp4N3Jw]Alison Krauss-Gillian Welch - I&#39;ll Fly Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNIIwqafrO4]Mary Hopkin - Those Were The Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntLsElbW9Xo&feature=related]Barry McGuire - Eve of Destruction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc&feature=related]THE HOLLIES - He Ain&#39;t Heavy, He&#39;s My Brother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51iquRYKPbs&list=FLzgfJAt8nRL-9p9sW9t1Rlw&feature=mh_lolz]Linkin Park - The Catalyst (Official HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLYiIBCN9ec&feature=autoplay&list=FLzgfJAt8nRL-9p9sW9t1Rlw&lf=mh_lolz&playnext=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLYiIBCN9ec&feature=autoplay&list=FLzgfJAt8nRL-9p9sW9t1Rlw&lf=mh_lolz&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw&feature=autoplay&list=FLzgfJAt8nRL-9p9sW9t1Rlw&lf=mh_lolz&playnext=2]Adele - Rolling In The Deep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

I love this version:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHtwZ07N1ic&feature=autoplay&list=FLzgfJAt8nRL-9p9sW9t1Rlw&lf=mh_lolz&playnext=3]Linkin Park - Rolling In The Deep (Adele Cover - Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbfmYLFTpsY

meh... the links function sucks tonight...


----------



## RadiomanATL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrOV2Xz2djA&feature=BFa&list=FLzgfJAt8nRL-9p9sW9t1Rlw&lf=mh_lolz


----------



## RadiomanATL

video links are not transcribing. DanK must be poking around under the hood.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhMO9azmKNU]Steve Earle - Copperhead Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTVpxxzb2Dc&feature=related]Dennis Leary - Asshole - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0SSeACInqw]Lynyrd Skynyrd - What&#39;s Your Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3CIhGXnntM]Monkey Man (Rolling Stones) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

This was such a cool energetic group...I saw them at Wolftrap years ago 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EZ38lYXopM&feature=related]Schooner Fare- We the People - YouTube[/ame]

There's a message in the air,
And it's a'movin' across the land,
If you listen you can hear it well, my friend,
we know the time has come
To take our heads out of the sand,
'Cause if we don't the chance might never come again,
The future is in reason,
Not in building ways of war,
And the time has come for reason to be heard,
The purpose of the people
Is what this declaration's for,
And it's why our fathers told us word for word...

chorus:
We the people, hand in hand,
  We, the people, understand,
  That there's an answer, there's a way,
  We, the people, have to say,
  So, send the orders to prepare,
  We, the people, do declare,
  Send the good news, send the word,
  We, the people, will be heard,
  We, the people, everywhere.

We won't accept excuses,
And we won't accept the lies,
Of those who'd lead our nations into hell,
It's time to call their bluff,
To say to them, enough's enough,
It's time we all could hear the tolling of the bell,
It's time to feed the hungry,
And it's time to heal the pain,
And it's time to beat our weapons into plows,
It's time to hear the voices that have risen once again,
It's the wisdom of the people clear and loud,
Singing proud...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKCbPdLK7hE&feature=related]Schooner Fare - The Mary Ellen Carter.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


....For we couldn't leave her there, you see, to crumble into scale.
She'd saved our lives so many times, living through the gale
And the laughing, drunken rats who left her to a sorry grave
They won't be laughing in another day. . .
And you, to whom adversity has dealt the final blow
With smiling bastards lying to you everywhere you go
Turn to, and put out all your strength of arm and heart and brain
And like the Mary Ellen Carter, rise again.

Rise again, rise again - though your heart it be broken
And life about to end
No matter what you've lost, be it a home, a love, a friend.
Like the Mary Ellen Carter, rise again.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ9dYjAOKKw]Hairy ass ( parody ) funny - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoA5cqDSasM]Neil Young Down By The River - YouTube[/ame]
Down By The River


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6ibl6PIKPM]Neil Young Cowgirl In The Sand - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Young Cowgirl In The Sand


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiJgIxCnqfI&feature=related]Neil Young Cinnamon Girl - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Young Cinnamon Girl


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqFUEcM9wR0]TED NUGENT- WANGO TANGO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMs3PCDM8Eg&feature=related]Neil Young - Hey Hey My My - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Young - Hey Hey My My


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW1l6hS0OPc&feature=related]Neil Young - Old Man - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Young - Old Man


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVRxdPWV3RM&feature=related]Neil Young - Southern Man - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Young - Southern Man


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye5BuYf8q4o&feature=related]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama - YouTube[/ame]
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKdkW74pxf4&feature=related]Bruce Springsteen - My Hometown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ_HiY7LDGo&feature=related]Bruce Springsteen - Thunder Road (Live 1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Intense said:


> Neil Young - Southern Man - YouTube
> Neil Young - Southern Man



I love the album... but, as Lynard said in so many words, Neil can go fuck himself if he thinks he can speak on our behalf...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5-IoEcolp8&feature=related]Rare version of Glory Days by Bruce Springsteen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Coyote said:


> Rare version of Glory Days by Bruce Springsteen - YouTube



ain't got much use for Bruce... overrated glory hound...

how 'bout a tune from a genuine great one...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3N1DbLi0A4]03 Things That I Used To Do - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vxQdOiDbGA&feature=bf_prev&list=PL2DFCEF7E600BA3BF&lf=mh_lolz]Gimme Shelter - Puddle of Mudd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOjFWxgBivw&feature=related]Rolling Stones / Wild Horses (no overdubs) - YouTube[/ame]
Rolling Stones / Wild Horses (no overdubs)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s]Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey - YouTube[/ame]
Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2erlljh0cg]MUSTANG SALLY - CHRIS NORMAN - YouTube[/ame]
MUSTANG SALLY - CHRIS NORMAN


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84t4_Cfei-Y]Kashmir- Led-Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb82S5Vthj8&feature=related]Puff Daddy "Come With Me" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-io-kZKl_BI]TALKING HEADS once in a lifetime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

heard this for the first time just now on the radio driving to work... I like it... a lot...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsgHsydoo9Q]The Black Keys - Lonely Boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2kEx5BLoC4]Tracy Chapman - Give me one reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4eZ1DP__yY&feature=related]Joan Armatrading - Love And Affection - Live 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxAzZtq2xZ4]Blink-182, Aliens Exist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzFL_4_8mtQ&feature=related]LOS LOBOS WILL THE WOLF SURVIVE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zmw3MINdaTw&feature=related]Dan Fogelberg - False Faces - YouTube[/ame]
Dan Fogelberg - False Faces


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Yc-kDJUw3k&feature=related]Scarecrow&#39;s Dream - Dan Fogelberg - YouTube[/ame]
Scarecrow's Dream - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## bayoubill




----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zrSoHgAAWo]Chet Baker - I fall in love too easily - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo&ob=av2e]Evanescence - My Immortal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFBeOxg9_gc]We live in a beautiful world - coldplay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE]Beck - Loser - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPgxay8p8TQ&feature=related]John Mellencamp Small Town - YouTube[/ame]
John Mellencamp Small Town


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBTslWOpySo&feature=relmfu]John Mellencamp Paper In Fire - YouTube[/ame]
John Mellencamp Paper In Fire


----------



## BluePhantom

Same song, different words.  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9ObLGRq33o]The Kinks - Destroyer (1981)_HQ - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpHze8lX_h0]The Doors - Hello, I Love You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluePhantom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBszC40uvdQ]Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluePhantom

I was lucky enough to see this live.  IMO one of the few "perfect songs" ever written:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud2XKt2N8fs]Fleetwood Mac - The Dance-1997-Silver Springs[/ame]


----------



## BluePhantom

Thanks to Syrenn for reminding me of this classic:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPUMlQRYBD8]Great White Buffalo -- Double Live Gonzo -- Ted Nugent - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz_6jagv_D4]Black Sabbath "Paranoid" Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqZ13vVmn0Q]4 non blondes whats up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmwJueSWTEU]Chicago - "25 or 6 to 4" - 1970 - Terry Kath Guitar Solo - HQ Sound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74_SSQNNY0Y&feature=related]Chicago - Colour My World - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - Colour My World


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MY6XXWRe2c&feature=related]Chicago - No Tell Lover - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - No Tell Lover


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7kPXthwiWA&feature=related]Chicago - Wishing You Were Here - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - Wishing You Were Here


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tlSx0jkuLM&ob=av3n]Led Zeppelin - Black Dog (Live Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Dsh9M6qnhE&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac - "DREAMS" (Stevie Nicks) With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Fleetwood Mac - "DREAMS" (Stevie Nicks) With Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDJRCO5kTuM]Led Zeppelin - Over the Hills and Far Away - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Over the Hills and Far Away


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eolE8qQ_sM&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - No Quarter - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - No Quarter


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4FvKM29TqU&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - The Song Remains the Same - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - The Song Remains the Same


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ul-cZyuYq4]Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojNiEl9zEO8]Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes - Wake Up Everybody (1976) - YouTube[/ame]
Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes - Wake Up Everybody (1976)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNOVLhsX8MI]Rita Coolidge - (Your Love Has Lifted Me)Higher And Higher - YouTube[/ame]
Rita Coolidge - (Your Love Has Lifted Me)Higher And Higher


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhysfoWomig&feature=fvst]The Brothers Johnson - Strawberry Letter 23 - YouTube[/ame]
The Brothers Johnson - Strawberry Letter 23


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18C5bGDWmas&feature=related]Isley Brothers - ( Who&#39;s ) That Lady - YouTube[/ame]
Isley Brothers - ( Who's ) That Lady


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSIw09oqsYo&feature=related]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (Long Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_H-LY4Jb2M]Paul Simon - Slip Slidin&#39; Away + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Paul Simon - Slip Slidin' Away + lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57RIlznOpDM&feature=related]Paul Simon - Late in the Evening + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Paul Simon - Late in the Evening + lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jArUfaDWe_I&feature=fvsr]You can call me Al-Paul Simon&Chevy Chase - YouTube[/ame]
You can call me Al-Paul Simon&Chevy Chase


----------



## deaddogseye

Diane - The Bachelors


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5RyfqhaGrQ]Bette Midler - Cool Yule FLOPPOP.COM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

in my mind, I can still smell my girlfriend's perfume from more'n 40 years ago, when we bumped up close dancing to this tune at the prom in the school gymnasium...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg98zELQxkI]Vanilla Fudge Take Me For A Little While (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Time To Say Goodbye (Con Te Partirò) - Il Divo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHBkxTnMhXY&ob=av2n]Il Divo - Time To Say Goodbye (Con Te Partirò) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzLDE9qv5-E]Never Can Say Goodbye - Isaac Hayes - YouTube[/ame]
Never Can Say Goodbye - Isaac Hayes


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNfmEvI1Lw8&feature=fvwrel]BARRY WHITE&#39;S LOVE UNLIMITED ORCHESTRA: LOVE&#39;S THEME - YouTube[/ame]
BARRY WHITE'S LOVE UNLIMITED ORCHESTRA: LOVE'S THEME


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLi0ppwOOwI&feature=related]The Troggs - Love Is All Around - YouTube[/ame]
The Troggs - Love Is All Around


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kB7OR161-U]Charlie Daniels - Late 1970&#39;s - In America - YouTube[/ame]
Charlie Daniels - Late 1970's - In America


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opqjh2jjIM0&feature=related]The Byrds - Chimes of Freedom - YouTube[/ame]
The Byrds - Chimes of Freedom


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9Jr38j9sTk]Joe Walsh - All Night Long - YouTube[/ame]
Joe Walsh - All Night Long


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHAFmFsb9XM&feature=related]Merle Haggard -- The Fightin&#39; Side Of Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_Dqo--Ly3g&feature=related]Merle Haggard -- Workin&#39; Man&#39;s Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_3nYixwNn0]Grateful Dead & The Beach Boys "Okie From Muskogee" 4-27-71 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyHB1_VgQ8Y&feature=related]Jerry Garcia Band - Jingle Bells - 12/20/75 Winterland - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

Jeez, what's with all the Hippies in here? 

[youtube]ChGCpZjVgnY[/youtube]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]xr0QvtoGwy8[/youtube]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv61zBZacpo]Merle Haggard Are the good times really over for good - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loaxDYWPZ54&feature=related"]Montrose- Rock the Nation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5_oPyavUaw&feature=related"]Fastway - Say What You Will (Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lxyRjzXvxo&feature=related"]I Don't Need No Doctor (live) - Humble Pie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj1uElADZw&feature=related"]Grand funk railroad - Footstompin' Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p88Rh3C_rQ&feature=related]Doobie Brothers- Give me the beat boys - YouTube[/ame]
Doobie Brothers- Give me the beat boys


----------



## Intense

Minute By Minute by The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Intense

Michael Mcdonald - I Keep Forgetting


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WflkuBweSYo&feature=related]Kenny Loggins & Michael McDonald-This is it. - YouTube[/ame]
Kenny Loggins & Michael McDonald-This is it.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8hjEYTpwE8]Donovan - Catch the wind - YouTube[/ame]
Donovan - Catch the wind


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4GjQUT3hnw&feature=related]Mercy - Love (Can Make You Happy) - YouTube[/ame]
Mercy - Love (Can Make You Happy)


----------



## Intense

The Association - Everything That Touches You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NQQkfsieWc]The Walker Brothers-The Sun Ain&#39;t Gonna&#39; Shine Anymore - YouTube[/ame]
The Walker Brothers-The Sun Ain't Gonna' Shine Anymore


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WGVgfjnLqc&ob=av3n]Ian Dury - Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aizzH_JMU3c&feature=relmfu]Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFEU947zmhI&feature=related]Steely Dan-Dirty Work(Live 1974[/ame]
Steely Dan-Dirty Work(Live 1974&#65289;


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1htetFcJcU&feature=relmfu]The Stylistics People Make the World Go Round - YouTube[/ame]
The Stylistics People Make the World Go Round


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBCpcSvxYeo&feature=related]The Temptations &#39;&#39; Ain&#39;t Too Proud To Beg &#39;&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT6kjQhVJ9Y&feature=related]The Temptations just my imagination - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKGA0Hy4br4&feature=related]Temptations - My Girl [HD video / Very Good picture quality] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg3HwUGxaIY]Rare Earth - (I Know) I&#39;m Losing You (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hajBdDM2qdg]Marvin Gaye - I Heard It Through The Grapevine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39SjyMvBbk4]The Flirtations - Nothing But A Heartache - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EHkI8wybfk]Legendary Shack Shakers - CB Song - LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFveFXTbqDA&feature=related]The Legendary Shack Shakers - Agony Wagon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rlYPb2plaY&NR=1&feature=endscreen]The Hillbilly Moon Explosion - &#39;My Love For Evermore&#39; (ft. Sparky from Demented Are Go) (Full Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbL0PmNuJuQ]Sammy Hagar-This Planets On Fire/Plain Jane. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUeuAnMNDhA]Montrose- Rock Candy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8T_PQoTC30&feature=related]Montrose- Bad Motor Scooter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2-Sf_yHQfU]Angel Band - The Peasall Sisters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jXrmAKBBTU&ob=av2e]Vince Gill - Go Rest High On That Mountain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluePhantom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSfOB8ANdWU]Gerry Rafferty - Right Down the Line - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fo6aKnRnBxM]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (UK) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXW-sL5gzHQ&feature=relmfu]Gerry Rafferty - Get It Right Next Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

*From the American vocalist Barbara Bonney. A beautiful rendition.* 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQVz6vuNq7s]The most beautiful rendition of Ave Maria I&#39;ve ever heard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

*My fave "country" female singer.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k95qfJ9AQW4]Tammy Wynette -Silent Night Holy Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z92bmlcmyq0&ob=av3e]Night Ranger - Sister Christian - YouTube[/ame]
Night Ranger - Sister Christian


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8Vfp48laS8&feature=related]John Lennon - Happy Xmas (War Is Over) - YouTube[/ame]
John Lennon - Happy Xmas (War Is Over)


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJMGaEj9LAo&feature=related]Elvis Presley Merry Christmas Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oqpyfa2EmzQ&feature=related]Nat King Cole- Christmas Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srHM2sIll68&feature=related]You Ain't Getting Sh*t For Christmas - Red Peters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## chichi

I'm listening to 2012 by Jay Sean feat. Nicki Minaj right now.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCON07r908g&feature=related]Queen - Thank God it&#39;s Christmas - YouTube[/ame]
Queen - Thank God it's Christmas


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZfxgafw5RA&feature=related]U2- I Believe In Father Xmas( NoSnow) - YouTube[/ame]
U2- I Believe In Father Xmas( NoSnow)


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcYNUX0g4e8]Rolling Stones - She's a rainbow (Ella es un Arcoíris) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjYUzpdKMZs&feature=related]Zooey Deschanel and Leon Redbone (Baby It's Cold Outside) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScYk-cyQ4CE&feature=related]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Cry For The Bad Man (live &#39;76) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ3c6xtdqHg&feature=related]Rolling Stones - I am waiting - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYerJogDM7w&feature=related]The Rolling Stones - Back Street Girl (Flowers Stereo Mix) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm6Xh7x9i40&feature=related]Rolling Stones-2000 man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lDIJjnCHco]Tonic - Open Up Your Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP3oZAPde_o]Parachute Woman - The Rolling Stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk




----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg98zELQxkI&feature=related]Vanilla Fudge Take Me For A Little While (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WokNaiDRenc]Theory of a Deadman - Bad Girlfriend HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7DFsBcVMDA]Rush- Tom Sawyer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Bo0kjGLS_w&feature=related]Lou Reed No Chance (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0jHPRO98lM&feature=related]Lou Reed Magic And Loss (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYuxBmyqhPI&feature=related]Lou Reed Warrior King (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jTkTukfjZM&feature=related]Lou Reed What's Good? (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SWHSaMxhms&feature=related]Manfred Mann &#39;Spirit&#39;s In The Night&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
Manfred Mann 'Spirit's In The Night'


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9cNtrrCP0E&feature=related]One Night In Bangkok ... Murray Head - YouTube[/ame]
One Night In Bangkok ... Murray Head


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Lq7QzLdkSc]Men at Work - Down Under - YouTube[/ame]
Men at Work - Down Under


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKmldYSDJaM&feature=related]Billy Idol - Eyes Without A Face - YouTube[/ame]
Billy Idol - Eyes Without A Face


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QSyaBHr1jU]Don Henley-All She Wants To Do Is Dance - YouTube[/ame]
Don Henley-All She Wants To Do Is Dance


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4ueaD22hg8&feature=related]Glenn Frey - You Belong To The City - HD - YouTube[/ame]
Glenn Frey - You Belong To The City - HD


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ni_c0IMP-c&feature=related]Tears for Fears- Everybody Wants to Rule the World - YouTube[/ame]
Tears for Fears- Everybody Wants to Rule the World


----------



## eots

blitzkrieg bop Acoustic cover by DogZero on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPZVrmJ2HH8]Norma Tanega "Walkin&#39; My Cat Named Dog" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPH8RxDZ_eY&feature=related]Bob Lind - Elusive Butterfly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV2z4MVPDbg]The Walker Brothers "The Sun Ain&#39;t Gonna Shine (Anymore)" 45rpm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGVGFfj7POA]Wilson Pickett - In the Midnight Hour - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DorE2lZqQzc&feature=related]Keith Richards - Yap Yap - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVHwQ-R97Z4&feature=related]Keith Richards - Wicked As It Seems - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t87AF7DLDQY&feature=related]Keith Richards - Eileen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[YOUTUBE]2LHno7Qambk&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]p68529soRDE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ebj_e4VagcA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeremy

Pop music kicks ass!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMLjg89e4BI]Lady GaGa - Paparazzi (Metal Remix by bliix) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgFzU8__5ag]Katy Perry - E.T. (bliix mix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ls_pXcKQqE&feature=related]Lady Gaga - Poker Face (bliix remix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR47ZCgMTUM&feature=related]Rihanna - Umbrella (bliix remix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uravhL8FbY]Bruce Hornsby - Mandolin Rain - YouTube[/ame]
Bruce Hornsby - Mandolin Rain


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg]Primus - Wynona&#39;s Big Brown Beaver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QHTFXySVAo&feature=related]Bruce Hornsby & The Range The Way it is 1986 - YouTube[/ame]
Bruce Hornsby & The Range The Way it is 1986


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUdiQWxps5E]Mike and the Mechanics - The Living Years ( HQ sound - with Lyrics ) - YouTube[/ame]
Mike and the Mechanics - The Living Years


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rRZdiu1UE&feature=related]Beastie Boys - Sabotage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru3gH27Fn6E&feature=relmfu]Beastie Boys - So What Cha Want - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOoq1-ib2vg&feature=related]look out any window B Hornsby.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
look out any window B Hornsby.wmv


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN-DNcqYUcY]primus shake hands with beef - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=hJMUewVpB5Y


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-WgDKwzLxo&feature=related]Hair I got life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXtNG_oFpZE]Three Dog Night - Easy To Be Hard [Excellent quality] - YouTube[/ame]
Three Dog Night - Easy To Be Hard


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za17qwfWgMY&feature=related]Season of the witch - Terry Reid - YouTube[/ame]
Season of the witch - Terry Reid


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm8BmLmASh4&feature=related]Terry Reid - Bang Bang (Fillmore West - 1968) - YouTube[/ame]
Terry Reid - Bang Bang (Fillmore West - 1968)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvbLJ6TGepI&feature=related]HOT TUNA - I See The Light - YouTube[/ame]
HOT TUNA - I See The Light


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP0VBB7BO64&feature=related]Crosby Stills Nash - Carry On / Questions - YouTube[/ame]
Crosby Stills Nash - Carry On / Questions


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--8Ju1jb8Bw]Ruby And The Romantics "Our Day Will Come" (1963) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsGy-ndBhUc&feature=related]The Tymes, "So Much In Love" 1963 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvzNeh4Mq1o&feature=related]The Flamingos - I Only Have Eyes For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDWGKQcQ8zw]Doobie Brothers - What a fool believes - 1979 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

love the Doobies...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmxbmkT-6D4]The Doobie Brothers - Minute by Minute - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more great 70's stuff...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfX7HS1prJc]MAGNET AND STEEL - Walter Egan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

an' this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebt0BR5wHYs]Eddie Rabbitt - I Love A Rainy Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

an' this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tvEvBUG8mY&feature=related]Eddie Rabbit "Driving My Life Away" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhraiPTORhI]Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfoydBajgB4&feature=related]Quick Silver Messenger Service-Doin&#39; Time In The U.S.A - YouTube[/ame]
Quick Silver Messenger Service-Doin' Time In The U.S.A


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HatIANHywZw]Quicksilver Messenger Service - Edward,The Mad Shirt Grinder - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - Edward,The Mad Shirt Grinder


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCDEPxzqSr0&feature=related]Quicksilver Messenger Service - Freeway Flyer - Live Audio - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - Freeway Flyer - Live Audio


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-EZfNO5nAY&feature=related]Quicksilver Messenger Service - Spindrifter (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - Spindrifter (1970)


----------



## bayoubill

a fav mid-80's tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJLk8VjnZBg]Van Halen-Why Can&#39;t This Be Love? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oscar Wao

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txlXcJDtDwM]Dream On - Aerosmith - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l93K93-Cjs]Tool- H. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al9WmowJ3bQ&feature=fvst]Peter Frampton - Show Me the Way - YouTube[/ame]
Peter Frampton - Show Me The Way


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4&feature=related]Styx - Renegade - YouTube[/ame]
Styx - Renegade


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGwCP2hX2FM&feature=related]REO Speedwagon - Time for Me to Fly (with video lyrics).wmv - YouTube[/ame]
REO Speedwagon - Time for Me to Fly (with video lyrics).wmv


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLD_1eNhh-s&feature=related]April Wine - Sign Of The Gypsy Queen - YouTube[/ame]
April Wine - Sign Of The Gypsy Queen


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB7h5aWPPd0&feature=related]Head East Live &#39;79 Never Been Any Reason - YouTube[/ame]
Head East Live '79 Never Been Any Reason


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CN5q2X1Ujs&feature=related]Puddle Of Mudd - Gimme Shelter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJJsoquu70o&ob=av2e]Puddle Of Mudd - Blurry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nhUlKYeUoE&feature=related]We&#39;re an american band- Grand Funk - YouTube[/ame]
We're an american band- Grand Funk


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj1uElADZw&feature=related]Grand funk railroad - Footstompin&#39; Music - YouTube[/ame]
Grand funk railroad - Footstompin' Music


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v48_Fxy90tg]Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZfAik7wP8U]Ringo Starr - It Don&#39;t Come Easy - YouTube[/ame]
Ringo Starr - It Don't Come Easy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dFYZARrX7k&feature=related]Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr Bojangles - YouTube[/ame]
Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr Bojangles


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=my2ig7mGHtE&feature=related]THE YOUNGBLOODS - Darkness, Darkness - YouTube[/ame]
THE YOUNGBLOODS - Darkness, Darkness


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y43W5yMaZO0&feature=related]Coming Back To Me - The Jefferson Airplane -1967 - YouTube[/ame]
Coming Back To Me - The Jefferson Airplane -1967


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_yc231bMIk&feature=fvst]Come Down In Time - Elton John (Tumbleweed Connection 2 of 10) - YouTube[/ame]
Come Down In Time - Elton John


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14nD-QMjFvI&feature=related]Love Song - Elton John (Tumbleweed Connection 7 of 10) - YouTube[/ame]
Love Song - Elton John


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA9ZR8ykRow&feature=related]Bob Dylan - Desolation Row (Album Version) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iuq003_Ry1E&feature=related]Bob Dylan - Visions of Johanna - Blonde on Blonde 03 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH2efAcmBQM&ob=av2e]AWOLNATION - Sail - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEeFNvvR-ng]Rotten Apple - Alice In Chains - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alsUu-MGE9g&feature=related]alice in chains - nutshell - Jar Of Flies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnYAkvCpom0]Cher - Dark Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKNbAKJCci0]The Clarks - Cigarette (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SayMyName

Bruno Mars, "The Lazy Song."

Bruno Mars - The Lazy Song [Official Alternate Version] - YouTube


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXWXGFMa1hA&feature=related]George Thorogood - No particular place to go - YouTube[/ame]
George Thorogood - No particular place to go


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkpNrXD588A&feature=related]George Thorogood - One bourbon, one scotch, one beer (cut) - YouTube[/ame]
George Thorogood - One bourbon, one scotch, one beer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt75y38J00s]Joe Walsh- Rocky Mountain Way - YouTube[/ame]
Joe Walsh- Rocky Mountain Way


----------



## SFC Ollie

First song Mrs O and I ever danced to......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0ukYCopxLs]Alabama-1981-Feels So Right - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4FgZNo5j7I]Alabama - She And I - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SayMyName

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k&ob=av2e]Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Friday afternoon jams.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtBbinpK5XI&ob=av2e]Red Hot Chili Peppers - The Adventures of Rain Dance Maggie [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

una mas

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjDD30FjwdM]Dire Straits "Skateaway" (1980) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Music is the closest I can get to God.  Music is the voice of God and dance is the the grace of God 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0igDzsHphqs&feature=related]Neil Diamond - Holly Holy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAGI5d4iUCs]Soolaimon-Neil Diamond - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRTHdC7k4uY&feature=related]Coming To America - Neil Diamond - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx4PsxUvMqY]Rake - Townes Van Zandt - YouTube[/ame]

What a talent....I'd like to have known him.

My body was sharp the dark air clean
And outrage my joyful companion
Whisperin women how sweet did they seem
Kneelin for me to command them
And time was like water but I was the sea
Id have never noticed it passin
Except for the turnin of night into day
And the turnin of day into cursin


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pCfBR4xB2c]Simon & Garfunkel - Flowers Never Bend With the Rainfall - YouTube[/ame]


The mirror on my wall
Casts an image dark and small
But Im not sure at all its my reflection.
I am blinded by the light
Of God and truth and right
And I wander in the night without direction.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q60YKfPKdjQ]Simon & Garfunkel- Kathy&#39;s Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnZdlhUDEJo&feature=related]Simon & Garfunkel - A Hazy Shade Of Winter - YouTube[/ame]
Simon & Garfunkel - A Hazy Shade Of Winter


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xKLBne1CoI&feature=related]Simon & Garfunkel - At The Zoo - YouTube[/ame]
Simon & Garfunkel - At The Zoo


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkFBOd4YN60&feature=related]Simon & Garfunkel - Fakin&#39; It - YouTube[/ame]
Simon & Garfunkel - Fakin' It


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIycEe59Auc&feature=related]America - Sister Golden Hair (HQ Original) - YouTube[/ame]
America - Sister Golden Hair


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck79hCzPp68&feature=related]America - Don&#39;t Cross the River - YouTube[/ame]
America - Don't Cross the River


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmIYYi-1qhE&feature=related]Tin Man - America (1974) - YouTube[/ame]
Tin Man - America (1974)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc385d3Kx7s&feature=related]America - Ventura Highway - YouTube[/ame]
America - Ventura Highway


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e3m_T-NMOs]Neil Young - After The Gold Rush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG4ndbhOkpI]Leonard Cohen - The Partisan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-cxOAOFwog&feature=related]IKO IKO - YouTube[/ame]

My grandma and your grandma
Sitting by the fire
My grandma says to your grandma
"I'm gonna set your flag on fire"

Talkin' 'bout
Hey now
Hey now
Iko iko an nay
Jockomo feena ah na nay
Jockomo feena nay


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swDwWEMKbM0]WILLY DEVILLE ::: My Love Is Like A Storybook Story - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdNQt4a6f7g&feature=related]Pete Seeger - Get up and go - YouTube[/ame]

How do I know my youth is all spent?
My get up and go has got up and went
But in spite of it all I'm able to grin
And think of the places my get up has been.

Old age is golden so I've heard said
But sometimes I wonder as I crawl into bed
With my ears in a drawer, my teeth in a cup
My eyes on the table until I wake up.
As sleep dims my vision I say to myself:
Is there anything else I should lay on the shelf?
But though nations are warring and business is vexed
I'll stick around to see what happens next.

When I was young my slippers were red,
I could kick up my heels right over my head.
When I was older my slippers were blue,
But still I could dance the whole night thru.
Now I am older my slippers are black,
I huff to the store and I puff my way back.
But never you laugh; I don't mind at all,
I'd rather be huffing than not puff at all.

I get up each morning and dust off my wits
Open the paper and read the obits
If I'm not there I know I'm not dead
So I eat a good breakfast and go back to bed


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg]Bob Seger- Turn the Page - YouTube[/ame]
Bob Seger- Turn the Page


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ]Night Moves - YouTube[/ame]
Night Moves


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vojg8hzbbtw&feature=related]steppenwolf ride with me - YouTube[/ame]
steppenwolf ride with me


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLzqQupzzmA&feature=related]Hush - Deep Purple - YouTube[/ame]
Hush - Deep Purple


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-w5sE82dKV0]Deep Purple Space Trucking - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-ScDz4Vj98]Deep Purple-My Woman From Tokyo- 720p HD - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple-My Woman From Tokyo- 720p HD


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9bo1C2KOPM&feature=related]gordon lightfoot don quixote - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uM-5NvdMdCY&feature=related]Gordon Lightfoot - Carefree Highway - YouTube[/ame]
Gordon Lightfoot - Carefree Highway


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT7aGFwdQnA&feature=fvwrel]Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind (Vinyl) - YouTube[/ame]
Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind (Vinyl)


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-02VrChRqpc&feature=related]Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2keQVXn36M&feature=related]John Prine - Paradise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7DxFQ6FhzQ]Lovemongers - Battle of Evermore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suzwkw0dYmM]Roll to Me - Del Amitri (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro4yhp9L6Ok]Lowrider War - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to KAAM 

www.kaamradio.com


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvEwLmJ8Qqo]Gypsy Man WAR - YouTube[/ame]
Gypsy Man WAR


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Cousteau

Last good day of the year.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uQJ2uFhurM]The Last Good Day of the Year - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XRx19ZjN8E&feature=related]War - Groovin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
War - Groovin'


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX2lvItpXCo&feature=related]Tower Of Power - You&#39;re Still A Young Man - YouTube[/ame]
Tower Of Power - You're Still A Young Man


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XqbS-vjkBA&feature=related]The Friends of Distinction - Love or Let Me Be Lonely - YouTube[/ame]
The Friends of Distinction - Love or Let Me Be Lonely


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2vuYS_mHpg&feature=related]Gene Chandler - "Groovy Situation" (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
Gene Chandler - "Groovy Situation" (1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmTNKNcGOQU&feature=related]Malo - Suavecito - YouTube[/ame]
Malo - Suavecito


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3O1RT392fY&feature=related]Sitting in the park - Billy Stewart - YouTube[/ame]
Sitting in the park - Billy Stewart


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TksqEIl1uxU]Chris Cornell - "Seasons" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN0M8Inj4yE]Pearl Jam - Garden (2009 Ten Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXdUIWwIJHc&feature=related]Pearl Jam - Release (2009 Ten Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1TeR6arpe0&feature=related]Black Eyed Peas - Boom Boom Pow (Metal Remix by bliix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoaBGR-p7_0&feature=related]Auld Lang syne-Dan Fogelberg - YouTube[/ame]
Auld Lang syne-Dan Fogelberg

*Happy New Year All! *


----------



## SFC Ollie

Led Zeppelin perform Rock and Roll Hall of Fame inductions 1995 - YouTube


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1Bnl8PjES8&feature=related]I Got A Line On You - Spirit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPIHNEOmQ3I&feature=related]SANTANA -TREAT - YouTube[/ame]
SANTANA -TREAT


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS0Yra3Pt8c&feature=related]Fire on the Mountain, 10/22/78[/ame]
Fire on the Mountain, 10/22/78 &#9774; Grateful Dead (Winterland)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueiDndJk_S8]Allman Brothers Mountain Jam Live 02.11.70 - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers Mountain Jam Live 02.11.70


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVANQheoRUw&feature=related]Curtis Mayfield - Diamond in the Back - YouTube[/ame]
Curtis Mayfield - Diamond in the Back


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxknH1a4C6M&feature=related]Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues (Make Me Wanna Holler) - YouTube[/ame]
Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riBsOHkApmU]Bread Make It With You Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Bread Make It With You Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKI0d6TMlhM&feature=related]ELP - From the beginning [1972] - YouTube[/ame]
ELP - From the beginning [1972]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8YXtoHfJPU&feature=related]GREG LAKE I BELIEVE IN FATHER CHRISTMAS - YouTube[/ame]
GREG LAKE I BELIEVE IN FATHER CHRISTMAS


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ikp3TjD-ds&feature=related]Florence And The Machine - Dog Days (MTV Live Sessions 2009).avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69zvFnVa03g]ERIC BURDON & THE ANIMALS- "SKY PILOT" (LONG VERSION) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgfnCTp3p7U]Question Mark & the Mysterians - 96 Tears - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

Dang, a new year and we've had a look around and climbed into the Wayback machine 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RZJ4ESU52U&feature=related]The Kingsmen - Louie Louie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO_sDtI2bYk]Elvis Costello - Watching the Detectives (song & lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Elvis Costello - Watching the Detectives


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYDGFZ5e6HA&feature=related]Alison by Elvis Costello - YouTube[/ame]
Alison by Elvis Costello


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJhAyg2LTEk]jethro tull - bungle in the jungle - YouTube[/ame]
jethro tull - bungle in the jungle


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukNSiSH42vk&feature=related]Jethro Tull - Thick As A Brick - YouTube[/ame]
Jethro Tull - Thick As A Brick


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbj2uxUhjzg&feature=fvwrel]The Stories - Brother Louie - YouTube[/ame]
The Stories - Brother Louie


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYTOpr4nB3Q&feature=related]SLY & THE FAMILY STONE - Everybody Is A Star - YouTube[/ame]
SLY & THE FAMILY STONE - Everybody Is A Star


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC-oP84mRME]Seals and Crofts Diamond Girl - YouTube[/ame]
Seals and Crofts Diamond Girl


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd104tTwi3c&feature=related]Seals & Crofts I&#39;ll Play for You - YouTube[/ame]
Seals & Crofts I'll Play for You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa62m5cl0LU&feature=relmfu]Paul Simon My Little Town - YouTube[/ame]
Paul Simon My Little Town


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_H-LY4Jb2M&feature=related]Paul Simon - Slip Slidin&#39; Away + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Paul Simon - Slip Slidin' Away + lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e07HUA5HVxg&feature=related]PAUL SIMON : You Can Call Me Al : LIVE - YouTube[/ame]
PAUL SIMON : You Can Call Me Al : LIVE


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O040xuq2FR0]Elvis Costello &#39;She&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_v-GGaPehGM]The Flamingos - I Only Have Eyes For You - 1959 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gtizr2G_7Bk&feature=related]It&#39;s All In The Game - Tommy Edwards - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC7obNtXLYU]AL HIBBLER - UNCHAINED MELODY - YouTube[/ame]
AL HIBBLER - UNCHAINED MELODY


----------



## bayoubill

this 'un always made me wanna sweep the dance floor with my lady... then go home and fuck our brains out...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjxrvNCZnqU]INXS New Sensation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to WKND 

http://96.31.83.86:8187


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wYpVy9W29M&feature=feedrec_grec_index]Neil Diamond - I Am I Said [totp2] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZsppOw2Mxk]I Just Want to Celebrate - Rare Earth - YouTube[/ame]
I Just Want to Celebrate - Rare Earth


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K94ljpjkChY&feature=related]RARE EARTH IN CONCERT 1971 "GET READY" FULL VERSION - YouTube[/ame]
RARE EARTH IN CONCERT 1971 "GET READY" FULL VERSION


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqlGcICKK5o&feature=related]Rare Earth - (I Know) I&#39;m Losing You - In Concert - YouTube[/ame]
Rare Earth - (I Know) I'm Losing You - In Concert


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXJfz4azOQs&feature=related]Rare Earth - Hey Big Brother - In Concert - YouTube[/ame]
Rare Earth - Hey Big Brother - In Concert


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWpVypLzUqc&feature=related]Rare Earth - Born To Wander - In Concert - YouTube[/ame]
Rare Earth - Born To Wander - In Concert


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rZYe1bbl3A&feature=related]in a gadda da vida-ironbutterfly (FULL SONG) - YouTube[/ame]
in a gadda da vida-ironbutterfly


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhzF2K2b7Xo&feature=related]Cream - Sunshine Of Your Love - YouTube[/ame]
Cream - Sunshine Of Your Love


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUxYzfLZkpc&feature=related]Cream - Spoonfull (Royal Albert Hall 2005) (2 of 22) - YouTube[/ame]
Cream - Spoonfull (Royal Albert Hall 2005)


----------



## Crackerjack

Intense said:


> PAUL SIMON : You Can Call Me Al : LIVE - YouTube
> PAUL SIMON : You Can Call Me Al : LIVE


We played that in pep band when I was in high school.  Our band director kicked ass!

In a much different vein, this song's been stuck in my head since I heard it at a club a couple of weekends ago:

[youtube]LaIZ0mUJzr0[/youtube]​


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFnkd8PHD24&feature=related]Lady GaGa - Judas (bliix mix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVpc3yyE5fM]Tangerine Dream - "Dolphin Dance" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQpTEaPFHXQ]The Soul Survivors - Expressway to Your Heart - YouTube[/ame]
The Soul Survivors - Expressway to Your Heart


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgGjvZcNpKs&feature=related]A LITTLE BIT OF SOUL THE MUSIC EXPLOSION - YouTube[/ame]
A LITTLE BIT OF SOUL THE MUSIC EXPLOSION


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT9f-KC4nPY&feature=related]The Rascals - A Girl Like You (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]
The Rascals - A Girl Like You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB8WHA3WWz0]Van Halen - You Really Got Me - YouTube[/ame]
Van Halen - You Really Got Me


----------



## The T

Intense said:


> Van Halen - You Really Got Me - YouTube
> Van Halen - You Really Got Me


 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl4dEAtxo0M]Van Halen- Runnin&#39; with the devil - YouTube[/ame]

Runnin' With The Devil


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-NshzYK9y0]Van Halen - Panama (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ9pYwCKopE]Van Halen - Van Halen II - Dance The Night Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lteb--nvuyo]Dance the Night Away - Cream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spvhWQh61fM&feature=related"]Van Halen - Diver Down - Pretty Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeKsV6tohiE]Pretty Woman ^^Julia Roberts Video^^ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

*Jean -Luc Ponty*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNnGZo2AWMg"]Cosmic Messenger - Jean-Luc Ponty - YouTube[/ame]

Ah Heck...here it is LIVE too...


----------



## The T

Jean-Luc Ponty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXAWBxowDFs&feature=related"]Jean Luc Ponty-The Gift of Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

To ALL On USMB...

From _me_ to ALL of you...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wPx6t7uxyI"]Gino Vannelli Brother To Brother(1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

Gino Hits It..._Several times..._

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFD3myiD6rU"]Gino Vannelli - People gotta move 2010.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmM1tid2AkM"]Gino Vannelli - People Gotta Move - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-NIUaASAdM&feature=endscreen&NR=1"]Gino Vanelli, People gotta move - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9GaBu_aYEQ"]Gino Vannelli in Montreal - People Gotta Move - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qilMbQ563wE]Sister Christian - Night Ranger (1983) - YouTube[/ame]
Sister Christian - Night Ranger (1983)


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa-nolVzlkA]RAINBOW LIVE IN MUNICH 1977 - Kill The King - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1B0kOdaLTHk]Cartman - Poke Her Face (bliix metal mix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

Images are ..... watch....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ca_8pxyHSr0]Amy Correia_Love Changes Everything - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvx5r2O5fTA]Toast To Tomorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYQZeqAKbFc&feature=fvst]Leon Russell - Stranger in a Strange Land([/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np5SnrExMDM&feature=related]Hummingbird Leon Russell - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4sMSSm0x2A&feature=fvwrel]Leon Russell / A Hard Rain&#39;s A-Gonna Fall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GREgFDTTuM]BB King - You&#39;re Still My Woman - Kenwood KR-6400 and Garrard Type A Turntable - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LGeoLvNces]Delta Lady - Joe Cocker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk




----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8a_pICrbUKw]B B KING - Blues Brothers 2000 - How Blue Can You Get - BB King, Eric Clapton, etal. Live - YouTube[/ame]
B B KING - Blues Brothers 2000 - How Blue Can You Get - BB King, Eric Clapton, etal. Live


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4OEIaXSAsk]Blues Brothers 2000 OST - 15 Funky Nassau - YouTube[/ame]
Blues Brothers 2000 OST - 15 Funky Nassau


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyctGDDvK0g&feature=related]Blues Brothers 2000 OST - 18 New Orleans - YouTube[/ame]
Blues Brothers 2000 OST - 18 New Orleans


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsF62Wd4GME]John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Solid Gold) - YouTube[/ame]
John Cafferty - Tender Years


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opsuAx7ukQs&feature=related]N.Y.C Song (Acoustic) - Eddie and the Cruisers - John Cafferty & the Beaver Brown Band - YouTube[/ame]
N.Y.C Song (Acoustic) - Eddie and the Cruisers - John Cafferty & the Beaver Brown Band


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWQ-6IAS1cc&feature=related]On The Dark Side - Eddie And The Cruisers 80&#39;s - YouTube[/ame]
On The Dark Side - Eddie And The Cruisers 80's


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljSuROOUxg8]Joe Walsh - In the City - - YouTube[/ame]
Joe Walsh - In the City -


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ68ovUkw58&feature=related]Patty Smyth- The Warrior w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Patty Smyth- The Warrior w/ lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRnh1XkA1oc&feature=related]Patty Smyth and Don Henley - Sometimes Love Just Ain&#39;t Enough - YouTube[/ame]
Patty Smyth and Don Henley - Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6yyWKzPBCM&feature=related]Eagles - I Can&#39;t Tell You Why [original w/ lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]
Eagles - I Can't Tell You Why


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BwOXlGbW6Q&feature=related]Eagles - Desperado - YouTube[/ame]
Eagles - Desperado


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur8ftRFb2Ac&feature=related]Christopher Cross - Ride Like The Wind - YouTube[/ame]
Christopher Cross - Ride Like The Wind


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1f7eZ8cHpM]Steve Miller Band-Fly Like An Eagle - YouTube[/ame]
Steve Miller Band-Fly Like An Eagle


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh_0oaJcMgY&feature=related]The Steve Miller Band "Wild Mountain Honey" - YouTube[/ame]
The Steve Miller Band "Wild Mountain Honey"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7DFsBcVMDA&feature=related]Rush- Tom Sawyer - YouTube[/ame]
Rush- Tom Sawyer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-YftKYdms]Traffic: Freedom Rider - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic: Freedom Rider


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U&feature=related]Dave Mason / Shouldn&#39;t Have Took More Than You Gave - YouTube[/ame]
Dave Mason / Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgmzzDWUJ94&feature=related]The Alan Parsons Project- Days Are Numbers (The Traveller) - YouTube[/ame]
The Alan Parsons Project- Days Are Numbers (The Traveller)


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hovqGYVXzzU&feature=related]Overkill - Space Truckin&#39; (Deep Purple Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZSnAkQc4c]Deep Purple - Highway Star[Original Live] - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple - Highway Star


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZJPYo-YUkA&feature=related]Black Sabbath - Iron Man - YouTube[/ame]
Black Sabbath - Iron Man


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYpydtdlWxA]Led Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6Hvtb2jXB8&feature=related]Overkill - Changes (Black Sabbath Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXKboDqiSbE&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2015S3A-lg&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Fool In The Rain - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Fool In The Rain


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNigNUD8CKo]The Doors - Roadhouse Blues w/Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - Roadhouse Blues w/Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZSP4yo8Fvw&feature=related]The Doors - Five To One w/Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - Five To One w/Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuHx5eLZKkQ&feature=related]Gloria - The Doors - YouTube[/ame]
Gloria - The Doors


----------



## eots




----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yt_LyHJEAw]One Thing Leads To Another -The Fixx 1983 - YouTube[/ame]
One Thing Leads To Another -The Fixx 1983


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgzbiX46tl8]The Doors - Backdoor Man w/Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-Ub_DnNlxc]Dave Mason - We Just Disagree - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9hYpM0o7x8]Jim Croce - I Got A Name (Original Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xtVZjVj2Dc]Randy Newman - Marie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxYTILdWRaU]Randy Newman - Guilty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syB4n6vYBc4]Randy Newman - Birmingham - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiTjElq5Xjs]Mickey Newbury : An American Trilogy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

sigh... my heart hurts listening to the last half-dozen tunes I posted...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtOzHG0lYMs]Jim Croce - New Yorks Not My Home -HD - YouTube[/ame]
Jim Croce - New Yorks Not My Home -HD


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmDakhg45rk&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL02EF1FE987DA5CA0]Ooh Child Original- The Five Stairsteps - YouTube[/ame]
Ooh Child Original- The Five Stairsteps


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtpqQA_9pdM]Three Dog Night | Out in the Country - YouTube[/ame]
Three Dog Night | Out in the Country


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p_deqVPR-w&feature=related]Classics IV - "Stormy" (1968) - YouTube[/ame]
Classics IV - "Stormy" (1968)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahc50SIb-uI&feature=related]CLASSICS IV- "SUNNY" ( W / LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]
CLASSICS IV- "SUNNY" ( W / LYRICS)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDYid7lJaIA]Gordon Lightfoot - Rainy Day People - YouTube[/ame]
Gordon Lightfoot - Rainy Day People


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud4HuAzHEUc&feature=related]Three Days Grace - Pain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQcUyhoxTg]Blue Oyster Cult - (Don&#39;t Fear) The Reaper 1976 [Studio Version]cowbell link in description - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih4Hq2P9vR8&feature=related]ZZ TOP- LA GRANGE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6PhERRcuP0&feature=related]ZZ Top - I Need You Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eUMB8FS6C8]ZZ Top - Rough Boy (1985) - Original Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

ZZ Top - Rough Boy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjB8Y1iVh1c&feature=related]ZZ Top - Bang Bang - YouTube[/ame]
ZZ Top - Bang Bang


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYA3cJlhmOQ]Billy Idol LA woman - YouTube[/ame]
Billy Idol LA woman


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHRwvggaU0w&feature=related]The Perry Brothers "Rock My Sistah!!!" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1yVOS6Wy5k&feature=related]Alpha Blondy Sebe Allah Y&#39;E - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8295rOMvtQI&ob=av2n]Incubus - Wish You Were Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJx_nn8dpHI&feature=related]Hot Tuna Electric Instrumental Jam Session Homespun Blues - YouTube[/ame]
Hot Tuna Electric Instrumental Jam Session Homespun Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NnGjMnykx8&feature=related]Goodbye To The Blues - YouTube[/ame]
Goodbye To The Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWNwPdmL8Gk&feature=related]Hot Tuna - Children Of Zion (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Hot Tuna - Children Of Zion (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdPOAhBp2Ag&feature=related]Grateful Dead - U.S. Blues (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - U.S. Blues (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXVr9R3qQEM&feature=related]HOT TUNA - KEEP ON TRUCKIN&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
HOT TUNA - KEEP ON TRUCKIN'


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvbLJ6TGepI&feature=related]HOT TUNA - I See The Light - YouTube[/ame]
HOT TUNA - I See The Light


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7z4MPucq5fs&feature=related]Hot Tuna - Water Song - YouTube[/ame]
Hot Tuna - Water Song


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HatIANHywZw]Quicksilver Messenger Service - Edward,The Mad Shirt Grinder - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - Edward,The Mad Shirt Grinder


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqB1oqP8smg&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL548F236C85D6904C]War - City, Country, City (instrumental) - YouTube[/ame]
War - City, Country, City (instrumental)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiTXpBUHiHQ&feature=related]WAR - That&#39;s What Love Will Do (HD) - YouTube[/ame]
WAR - That's What Love Will Do (HD)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf5d0x-NtVo&feature=related]War - Me and Baby brother 1974 - YouTube[/ame]
War - Me and Baby brother 1974


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g9Hs3rnd6s&feature=related]Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs - YouTube[/ame]
Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT21jl9Afbc&feature=related]Robin Trower - Too Rolling Stoned - YouTube[/ame]
Robin Trower - Too Rolling Stoned


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZeTlMpnfHk]hypnotized Fleetwood Mac - YouTube[/ame]
hypnotized Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbG6M28UkFg]Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers: Greatest Hits "Breakdown" - YouTube[/ame]
Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers: Greatest Hits "Breakdown"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRLwIM_CwdI&feature=related]Tom Petty - Free falling - YouTube[/ame]
Tom Petty - Free falling


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7E0uA0WrDk&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac - Gypsy [Official Video - Mirage CD Mix] - YouTube[/ame]
Fleetwood Mac - Gypsy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR12uBnaf2s&feature=related]Stevie Nicks "The Highwayman " (Beautiful Demo) - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Nicks "The Highwayman "


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNbTC6xLVg0]Save me - Aimee Mann - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTzP7ecGQiw]Benny Goodman, Gene Krupa, Harry James, Lionel Hampton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJE-onnw2gM&feature=related]Glenn Miller-In The Mood - YouTube[/ame]
Glenn Miller-In The Mood


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjq1aTLjrOE&feature=related]"MOONLIGHT SERENADE" BY GLENN MILLER - YouTube[/ame]
"MOONLIGHT SERENADE" BY GLENN MILLER


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jg2vtWezWbw&feature=fvwrel]Glenn Miller & His Orchestra - A String of Pearls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBTYcqtaOjg&feature=related]Tuxedo Junction - Glenn Miller - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

my fav GM tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9yDohyB3zc&feature=related]"ST. LOUIS BLUES MARCH" BY GLENN MILLER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNcPnEc99UE]Begin The Beguine - Artie Shaw - YouTube[/ame]
Begin The Beguine - Artie Shaw


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKQc-cbAvdQ&feature=related]Tommy Dorsey - I&#39;m Getting Sentimental Over You - YouTube[/ame]
Tommy Dorsey - I'm Getting Sentimental Over You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_B41Yuhk7U&feature=related]Battle Hymn Of the Republic - Red Nichols & His Five Pennies - YouTube[/ame]
Battle Hymn Of the Republic - Red Nichols & His Five Pennies


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiTjElq5Xjs]Mickey Newbury : An American Trilogy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI6EMMvYBfo&feature=related]The Allman Brothers Band - Desdemona - YouTube[/ame]
The Allman Brothers Band - Desdemona


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4UFm_xhXwg&feature=related]Allman Brothers Band - Back Where It All Begins - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers Band - Back Where It All Begins


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gDhR1R3S0s&feature=related]Allman Brothers / Stormy Monday - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers / Stormy Monday


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3Pe3KNDLiw&feature=related]Allman Bros Band-2nd Set Live-Remastered-No One to Run With-HQ - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Bros Band-2nd Set Live-Remastered-No One to Run With-HQ


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOKzSGa-u3Y&feature=fvwrel]Pegasus Allman Brothers Band - YouTube[/ame]
Pegasus Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBo_POKv21w&feature=related]"Dreams" - The Allman Brothers Band - FULL - YouTube[/ame]
"Dreams" - The Allman Brothers Band - FULL


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp1nyDF9Wak&feature=related]IN MEMORY OF ELIZABETH REED ~ THE ALLMAN BROTHERS BAND ~ AUGUST JAM 1973 - YouTube[/ame]
IN MEMORY OF ELIZABETH REED ~ THE ALLMAN BROTHERS BAND ~ AUGUST JAM 1973


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irAE5LIM-gY&feature=related]Rolling In The Deep (Adele) - Linkin Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yojZ-Ksr8AE&feature=related]GREG ALLMAN MIDNIGHT RIDER - YouTube[/ame]
GREG ALLMAN MIDNIGHT RIDER


----------



## bayoubill

Intense said:


> IN MEMORY OF ELIZABETH REED ~ THE ALLMAN BROTHERS BAND ~ AUGUST JAM 1973 - YouTube
> IN MEMORY OF ELIZABETH REED ~ THE ALLMAN BROTHERS BAND ~ AUGUST JAM 1973



good 'un...

here's another...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0z0E0IONgo]The Allman Brothers Band - Melissa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsIqEq9OFxE&feature=related]Lynyrd Skynyrd-Call Me The Breeze-1976 - YouTube[/ame]
Lynyrd Skynyrd-Call Me The Breeze-1976


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwQgHxbjibo&feature=related]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Comin&#39; Home - YouTube[/ame]
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Comin' Home


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrNSOUVNrlo&feature=related]Every Mothers Son - Lynyrd Skynyrd - YouTube[/ame]
Every Mothers Son - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9K12_3LeBM]MOCKINGBIRD -Toby Keith and his daughter Krystal (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-lGhKrypb0&feature=relmfu]TRIUMPH - Fight the Good Fight (Live in HALIFAX) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg&ob=av2e]Primus - Wynona&#39;s Big Brown Beaver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFNdhm3mli0&feature=related]Van Halen - Can&#39;t Stop Loving You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

I particularly like the lyrics to this tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16EeuRcX4g8&feature=related]REVEREND HORTON HEAT 06 - Beer 30 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5o8gwt26To&feature=related]buffy sainte marie - the big ones get away (original music vidéo) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3bfqlTCHZk&feature=related]Buffy Sainte Marie - Cod&#39;ine - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI8LroZabDA&feature=related]Goodnight - Buffy Sainte Marie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7DxFQ6FhzQ&feature=autoplay&list=FLSZSp26icW3qF_3Tt8-14NQ&lf=plpp_video&playnext=2]Lovemongers - Battle of Evermore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfgDXd0Cc2c]Tool, No Quarter, Salival - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s57FtD2HKLw&feature=fvst]Tool - Eulogy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URExdOXmnzk&feature=feedrec_grec_index]THE GREAT KAT-LIVE IN CHICAGO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQklfF6j2wI&feature=related]Justin Moore - Flyin&#39; Down A Back Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0sYnro_3Rc&NR=1]Josh Thompson - Way Out Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEMuAnFH_lM]Tuesday Afternoon-The Moody Blues-(Long Extended Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Tuesday Afternoon-The Moody Blues-(Long Extended Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-iJ47in9YQ&feature=related]Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes (original version) - YouTube[/ame]
Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes (original version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsG2mLl6hNg&feature=related]THE OTHER SIDE OF LIFE - MOODY BLUES 1986.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
THE OTHER SIDE OF LIFE - MOODY BLUES 1986.wmv


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZsnHIKXVHE&feature=related]Moody Blues Watching & Waiting - YouTube[/ame]
Moody Blues Watching & Waiting


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ako-WpbzK3c&feature=related]Junior Brown -Guit-Steel Blues - Bosque River Stage (Produced by The City of Waco) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nshpf-3bWEc&feature=related]My Wife Thinks You&#39;re Dead - Junior Brown - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wI2hu2IQR_s&feature=related]Stupid Blues - Junior Brown - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMNmL0Zrs3U&feature=related]Junior Brown - Baby Let The Bad Times Be - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Myjh6SB0og&feature=related]TRAFFIC - Forty Thousand Headmen. - YouTube[/ame]
TRAFFIC - Forty Thousand Headmen.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li-Ftns0vEc]Walkin&#39; In The Wind - YouTube[/ame]
Walkin' In The Wind


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEeqRcQcaqc&feature=related]Santana - Dawn/Go Within/Carnaval/Let The Children Play - YouTube[/ame]
Santana - Dawn/Go Within/Carnaval/Let The Children Play


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmUet4uV_7A&feature=related]Santana - Dance Sister Dance (Baila Mi Hermana) - YouTube[/ame]
Santana - Dance Sister Dance (Baila Mi Hermana)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZL96Wd8HBU&feature=related]Santana - Europa (Earth&#39;s Cry Heaven&#39;s Smile) - YouTube[/ame]
Santana - Europa (Earth's Cry Heaven's Smile)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8smwMEAGwA&feature=fvwrel]Carlos Santana - Gypsy Women - YouTube[/ame]
Carlos Santana - Gypsy Woman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmcEGElFMqo&feature=related]Gato Barbieri - Mystica - YouTube[/ame]
Gato Barbieri - Mystica


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhLOHloL_1c&feature=related]STRAIGHT INTO THE SUNRISE @ QUE PASA - GATO BARBIERI - YouTube[/ame]
STRAIGHT INTO THE SUNRISE @ QUE PASA - GATO BARBIERI


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yydlX7c8HbY]Rammstein - Amerika - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

So Long, Farewell...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJjBvK_2Wjo]Sound of Music, So Long, Farewell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rihpED_obk]Children Of the Grave - YouTube[/ame]
Children Of the Grave


----------



## Alan Stallion

clip of "House on Fire" remix by Assemblage23

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOBExGnAXsI]Crono Von Bankin - Epic Stretcher guy - House on fire remix - YouTube[/ame]

video a parody of this interesting clip...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkG7FGVWsLA]nanaimo fire ,stewart ave - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

intro to the mid-70's Lina Wertmuller movie, "Seven Beauties"...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXHn7Fn97Ss]Pasqualino settebellezze - Seven Beauties (opening, sub eng) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Wang Chung... from "To Live And Die In L.A."...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YQWs0--CwY]TO LIVE AND DIE IN LA - Opening Scene And Music - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVD_MsEapIA]Favorite Scenes: To Live And Die In LA - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNYEdlIyAnE]Wang Chung Wake up stop dreaming - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esLmTJLEwss&feature=related]Closing Credits, To Live and Die in LA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=memC01Bmrhs&feature=related]Suicide is painless / Johnny Mandel - YouTube[/ame]
Suicide is painless / Johnny Mandel


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAp2v3r-QZc&feature=related]Face the fire- Dan Fogelberg(original version) - YouTube[/ame]
Face the fire- Dan Fogelberg(original version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3epPMa5rq0U&feature=related]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - From The Beginning (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Emerson, Lake & Palmer - From The Beginning (Lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVAnlke_xUY&feature=related]Van Morrison - Into The Mystic (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Van Morrison - Into The Mystic


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxVFgFDage0&feature=related]Tupelo Honey by Van Morrison - YouTube[/ame]
Tupelo Honey by Van Morrison


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gqT6En2O78&feature=related]Tom Petty - Free Falling - Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T5hYlUsQ0s]Rod Stewart-Maggie May - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSR6ZzjDZ94]Boston- More than A Feeling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

great sky video...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCQTr8ZYdhg&feature=related]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more great sky video...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0Vq4vpCFos]Sky Cries Mary - Shipwrecked - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygOaNo3M_Hw]THE WHO "QUADROPHENIA Love Reign O&#39;er me" - YouTube[/ame]
THE WHO "QUADROPHENIA Love Reign O'er me"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhuL79iEWDo&feature=related]The Who- I Can&#39;t Explain - YouTube[/ame]
The Who- I Can't Explain


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY9sDk6NyQY&feature=related]The Who - My generation- Live at Leeds (PART I) - YouTube[/ame]
The Who - My generation- Live at Leeds (PART I) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9kP5_NAsBw&feature=related]The Who - My generation- Live at Leeds (PART II) - YouTube[/ame]
The Who - My generation- Live at Leeds (PART II)


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKGRijV8U3s]The Who - I Can See for Miles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZUMg6Maht4]Substitute-The Who (Live At Leeds) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPFztS6Unm8]Procol Harum - Bringing Home the Bacon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7jLiXeFm_E]Jethro Tull - Cross Eyed Mary - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_LF9NFKPlo&feature=related]Jethro Tull - Hymn 43 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Havin' a '90s Jones tonite....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpRiSb_Ir-s]Garbage - I Think I&#39;m Paranoid - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7z6dxQVhE8o&ob=av2e]Jesus Jones - Right Here Right Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3TIncTTL4k]Soup Dragons - Divine Thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc5iTNVEOAg&ob=av2e]Lit - My Own Worst Enemy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Yup...The '90s kicked ass...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r80HF68KM8g&ob=av2e]Alice In Chains - No Excuses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5M_Ttstbgs&feature=related]Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth (good sound quality!) - YouTube[/ame]
Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth


----------



## bayoubill

Oddball said:


> Havin' a '90s Jones tonite....



how 'bout some more 90's chicks...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6IJdOcoLLs]TORI AMOS live CAUGHT A LITE SNEEZE - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFOzayDpWoI]Fiona Apple - Criminal - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D49kRl2t_wg]Joan Osborne - let's just get naked - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEQxNNP-5Mk&feature=related]Jimmy Buffett - The Wino And I Know.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUZN-AOqmqk&feature=related]Door Number Three - Jimmy Buffett - A 1 A - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l7_dwQdrGY&feature=related]Love In Decline - Jimmy Buffett - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

a few of my personal favorites from JB...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHw9K9yMots]Jimmy Buffett - My head hurts, my feet stink and i don't love Jesus - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5TV4tmbjbE&feature=related]jimmy buffett asshole song - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL9O0B0gzZE]Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InRDF_0lfHk&feature=related]Paint it Black - Vietnam War - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8XLbbpkInU&feature=related]Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG4ndbhOkpI]Leonard Cohen - The Partisan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZsppOw2Mxk&feature=related]I Just Want to Celebrate - Rare Earth - YouTube[/ame]
I Just Want to Celebrate - Rare Earth


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ&feature=related]Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U]Dave Mason / Shouldn&#39;t Have Took More Than You Gave - YouTube[/ame]
Dave Mason / Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Maz9ddxEQnM]The Beatles - Taxman - YouTube[/ame]
The Beatles - Taxman


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4]Uriah Heep - Wizard - YouTube[/ame]

Mountain Man's song...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jj_UeP9W48&feature=related]Lady in Black - Uriah Heep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsCyC1dZiN8&feature=related]Jethro Tull - Living In The Past 1969 - YouTube[/ame]
Jethro Tull - Living In The Past 1969


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0g8PrgeLIY&feature=related]Dirty Work - Steely Dan - YouTube[/ame]
Dirty Work - Steely Dan


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zmX6_ujBN0&feature=related]Kid Charlemagne - Steely Dan - YouTube[/ame]
Kid Charlemagne - Steely Dan


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgcc5V9Hu3g&ob=av3n]David Bowie - Heroes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zn_qB8bPnNs&feature=related]Don&#39;t Take Me Alive - Steely Dan - YouTube[/ame]
Don't Take Me Alive - Steely Dan


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siMFORx8uO8&feature=related]Free - All Right Now - YouTube[/ame]
Free - All Right Now 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKvllT4I9w0&feature=related]Free - Fire And Water - YouTube[/ame]
Free - Fire And Water


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-9F_z0B2TA]All the Young Dudes - Live! - Mott the Hoople, David Bowie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag28ZbFgu7o&feature=related]April Wine _ Sign Of The Gypsy Queen - YouTube[/ame]
April Wine _ Sign Of The Gypsy Queen


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDkgTQhRxpU]WEST, BRUCE & LAING- WHY DONTCHA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4-a8zh0m9c]Can&#39;t You See-Marshall Tucker Band - YouTube[/ame]
Can't You See-Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n92zksrhbc&feature=related]Eric Clapton [ Layla ] HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

This is some groovy shit.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aImMuDgbX6o]Vibravoid - Void Vibration - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKh2TBDu9L4]HUMBLE PIE - C&#39;mon Everybody (1974) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usjXOZvg9Dc]James Gang - Tend My Garden - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6X9Ns_wZQQ]Seatrain 13 Questions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKAYGVIkbok]Derek And The Dominos - Bell Bottom Blues ( studio version) - YouTube[/ame]
Derek And The Dominos - Bell Bottom Blues ( studio version)


----------



## Zander

You're welcome....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw7cVK8Ve9k]Steeleye Span - Alison Gross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS0zvlbitKw&feature=related]Steve Miller Band - Living In The USA (Beat Club 1972) - YouTube[/ame]
Steve Miller Band - Living In The USA (Beat Club 1972)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esKbEa7EP3U&feature=related]Steve Miller Band Deliverance - YouTube[/ame]
Steve Miller Band Deliverance


----------



## Zander

Love this one too....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKjrmOBIKIU]Fairport Convention - Come All Ye (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r26aiQtuJmI]JO JO GUNNE take me down easy 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Another Folk classic with the talented Sandy Denny.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1it7BP5PckI]Fairport Convention - Matty Groves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6gZefW4yEA]Goodnight Saigon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu4oy1IRTh8]Dire Straits "Brothers In Arms" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJAjOlp4Tas]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Down on the Corner 1969 - YouTube[/ame]
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Down on the Corner 1969


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have you ever seen the rain? - YouTube[/ame]
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have you ever seen the rain?


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIjUY3pjN8E&feature=related]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou - YouTube[/ame]
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIPan-rEQJA&feature=related]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Who&#39;ll Stop The Rain - YouTube[/ame]
Creedence Clearwater Revival: Who'll Stop The Rain


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwNuQulK6N0&feature=related]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Someday Never Comes - YouTube[/ame]
Creedence Clearwater Revival: Someday Never Comes


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgYudFmmOl4]The Song Is Over - The Who - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0iA_rOcn9Y&feature=related]The Who - My Wife - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6-3rnD7FSc&feature=related]The Who - Getting in Tune - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=594WLzzb3JI&feature=related]The Who - My Generation - YouTube[/ame]
The Who - My Generation


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UOpZg77LKg&feature=related]Ramones - Hey Ho, Let&#39;s Go (HD Audio) - YouTube[/ame]
Ramones - Hey Ho, Let's Go (HD Audio)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4qTYCwgD48&feature=related]John Mayall feat Jon Mark & Johnny Almond - Room To Move+The Laws Must Change - YouTube[/ame]
John Mayall feat Jon Mark & Johnny Almond - Room To Move+The Laws Must Change


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3ADektyDhM&feature=related]The Knack-My Sharona - YouTube[/ame]
The Knack-My Sharona


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R044sleOW6I&feature=related]Ram Jam - Black Betty 1977 - YouTube[/ame]
Ram Jam - Black Betty 1977


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQnHAb_6sOs]James Taylor - Mexico - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpK0zDJE4qs]The Who-5:15 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pohhMx9EdNc&feature=related]The Who - The Real Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJCXpFy0E5s&feature=related]The Who - Young Man Blues (Live) HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqeSUAlI5uI]The Guess Who - No Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMm4bhs6GYY]George Harrison - Faster - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

BE FUNKY AND FREE,.LIKE A FUNK MACHINE by DogZero on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CuNBengxaQ&feature=related]Eli&#39;s Coming (1975) - Three Dog Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

Intense said:


> Ramones - Hey Ho, Let's Go (HD Audio) - YouTube
> Ramones - Hey Ho, Let's Go (HD Audio)



blitzkrieg bop Acoustic cover by DogZero on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fgGNZYR5QM]Lobo- Me & you & a dog named Boo - YouTube[/ame]

I remember to this day
The bright red Georgia clay
And how it stuck to the tires
After the summer rain
Will power made that old car go
A woman's mind told me that so
Oh how I wish
We were back on the road again

Me and you and a dog named boo
Travellin' and livin' off the land
Me and you and a dog named boo
How I love being a free man


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gX1EP6mG-E&ob=av2e]Old Crow Medicine Show - Wagon Wheel [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]

Headed down south to the land of the pines
And I'm thumbin' my way into North Caroline
Starin' up the road
And pray to God I see headlights

I made it down the coast in seventeen hours
Pickin' me a bouquet of dogwood flowers
And I'm a hopin' for Raleigh
I can see my baby tonight

So rock me mama like a wagon wheel
Rock me mama anyway you feel
Hey mama rock me
Rock me mama like the wind and the rain
Rock me mama like a south-bound train
Hey mama rock me


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFCCyx9NlCY&feature=related]Black and White - Three Dog Night (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szm_SbNmK6s&feature=related]"Shambala" Three Dog Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96rQTva13Ps]Roddy McCorley - Clancy Brothers and Robbie O&#39;Connell [4/22] - YouTube[/ame]

When last this narrow street he trod, his shining pike in hand
Behind him marched, in grim array, a earnest stalwart band.
To Antrim town! To Antrim town, he led them to the fray,
But young Roddy McCorley goes to die on the bridge of Toome today.


----------



## Coyote

I would love to visit Scotland ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hYRLyVPZ-4]Celtic Spirit ~ Will Ye Go Lassie Go ~ Scotland. - YouTube[/ame]

I will build my love a bower
Near yon pure crystal fountain
And on it I will pile
All the flowers of the mountain
Will ye go lassie, go?


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p_xAToFzck]Elton John - Funeral for a Friend/Love Lies Bleeding (Yellow Brick Road 1 of 21) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Connie Dover has the most incredible voice...no need for electronic gimmackry - it stands alone..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGFeUXFtw7g]Connie Dover & Roger Landes - Will You Go Lassie Go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

What the F*ck? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaONHJZb9-Y&feature=related]Super Bass (Cover) Nicki Minaj... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

2 _million_, 700 thousand views. (sigh) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSeQCGQXTcY&feature=fvwrel]My Original Song "I Wanted to Write a Song for You" by Myself Nichole337 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA78e27R_J4]Elton John- Daniel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4nRVwI37OI]small blue thing - Suzanne Vega - YouTube[/ame]

_Today I am
A small blue thing
Like a marble
Or an eye

With my knees against my mouth
I am perfectly round
I am watching you

I am cold against your skin
You are perfectly reflected
I am lost inside your pocket
I am lost against
Your fingers

I am falling down the stairs
I am skipping on the sidewalk
I am thrown against the sky

I am raining down in pieces
I am scattering like light
Scattering like light
Scattering like light

Today I am
A small blue thing
Made of china
Made of glass

I am cool and smooth and curious
I never blink
I am turning in your hand
Turning in your hand
Small blue thing _​


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPojjUgZy7I]Celestial Soda Pop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjVbypiUOHA]Warren Zevon - Lawyers, Guns, and Money (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxVcXhzjWN0&feature=fvsr]Santana - The Healer - YouTube[/ame]
Santana - The Healer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY0hU-xX8YY]BLUES FOR SALVADOR - CARLOS SANTANA - YouTube[/ame]
BLUES FOR SALVADOR - CARLOS SANTANA


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK9wql4yRfI&feature=related]Santana - Aqua Marine - YouTube[/ame]
Santana - Aqua Marine


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfY-Tqaa-g]Carlos Santana- The River - YouTube[/ame]
Carlos Santana- The River


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfY-Tqaa-g]Carlos Santana- The River - YouTube[/ame]
Carlos Santana ~ Bella ~ Beautiful Song


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk&feature=related]Green Grass and High Tides - YouTube[/ame]
Green Grass and High Tides


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t15l2rE_RYw]The Outlaws....Hurry Sundown...1977 - YouTube[/ame]
The Outlaws....Hurry Sundown...1977


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODn00MY6Ejg&feature=related]OUTLAWS "TRAIL OF TEARS" writen by Mason/Anderson - YouTube[/ame]
OUTLAWS "TRAIL OF TEARS" writen by Mason/Anderson


----------



## Zander

In a jazzy kind of mood today.....If you like guitar...Al is the master!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0BHJNUVpIE]Al Di Meola Land of the Midnight Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIjVuRTm-dc&feature=related]Maroon 5 - She Will Be Loved - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0wEqx08yq8&feature=related]Cherokee Nation...redone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okzcL3k-Pek&feature=related]Cher - Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves (Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnzhkiEGkBk&feature=related]Cher, Dark Lady Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izeDRfkyMAQ]Rain King - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMnjF1O4eH0]Queen - &#39;Fat Bottomed Girls&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JVVag25kug&feature=fvwrel]Meat Loaf - Bat Out Of Hell (original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-6dKWndLlE&feature=related]Meatloaf - You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

Coyote said:


> Meatloaf - You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth - YouTube



never listened to him much.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI]Bob Seger - Turn the Page - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmP43qsAXvk]Neil Diamond - Brother Love&#39;s Traveling Salvation Show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JILeZqrFlrc&feature=related]Spirit Caravan - Black Flower - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCKN7XqSQw8&feature=related]Meat Loaf - Couldn&#39;t have said it better - YouTube[/ame]
Meat Loaf - Couldn't have said it better


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMZwZiU0kKs]Weapon Of Choice - Fatboy Slim - YouTube[/ame]
Weapon Of Choice - Fatboy Slim


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWBG1j_flrg]Broken Bells - The High Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY2kCJYL1vQ&feature=related]Sailing / With Lyrics - Christopher Cross - YouTube[/ame]
Sailing / With Lyrics - Christopher Cross


----------



## Zander

For some reason I am still feeling "jazzy".......enjoy this classic!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzpnWuk3RjU]Take Five - The Dave Brubeck Quartet (1959) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Another Jazz classic by the great Allan Holdsworth......tasty stuff!! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJZP5LPRBFI]City Nights...Allan Holdsworth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Nils is a local here in LA.....he teaches guitar. For fans of 'smooth' jazz, he's the man.....enjoy. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmreiMTiemg]Nils Pacific Coast Highway - http://www.youtube.com/nilsguitar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ealy0P7bicQ&feature=related]Stan Getz & João Gilberto "The Girl From Ipanema" (1964) - YouTube[/ame]
Stan Getz & João Gilberto "The Girl From Ipanema" (1964)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMX6E68qJAg&feature=related]Stan Getz / Astrud Gilberto - Corcovado - YouTube[/ame]
Stan Getz / Astrud Gilberto - Corcovado


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3JcuEA0IrM&feature=related]Dave Brubeck - Stardust - YouTube[/ame]
Dave Brubeck - Stardust


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tU1oP_Yr1s8&feature=related]Dave Brubeck - Somewhere - YouTube[/ame]
Dave Brubeck - Somewhere


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL_6gYWXsUM]TODD RUNDGREN: WE GOTTA GET YOU A WOMAN - YouTube[/ame]
TODD RUNDGREN: WE GOTTA GET YOU A WOMAN


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY5nx5vhl0w&feature=related]Todd Rundgren - I Saw The Light - YouTube[/ame]
Todd Rundgren - I Saw The Light


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0g69IVfwxQ&feature=related]Kid Rock - So Hott (Uncensored) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKpJNd-ygM8&feature=related]Kerry Harvick - Cowgirls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc]Nena- 99luft Balons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

A eulogy to Kodak and the the old great traditions of film and camera....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZpaNJqF4po]Paul Simon - Kodachrome - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvRVekhMf88]Dr. Hook - Sylvia&#39;s Mother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZt5Q-u4crc&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AVGxdCwVVULXcvwh3sBOYJ9btb4XAaQYAj]Bobbie Gentry - Ode To Billie Joe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHIyXr54L1o&feature=related]Janis Joplin - me and Bobby McGee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uG2gYE5KOs&feature=related]Janis Joplin - Piece Of My Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Yer putting up some good ones there, Coyote.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhM0hAzrl8A]Peter, Paul, & Mary - Long Chain on - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

MountainMan said:


> Yer putting up some good ones there, Coyote.



Why thanks   I'm in the mood - long winter night, 20 degrees, bottle *I mean glass* of Chardonney...and I a day off tomorrow

Here's one for you 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dFYZARrX7k&feature=related]Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr Bojangles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfxoM6trtZE]Arlo Guthrie /City of New Orleans - YouTube[/ame]

I saw Arlo in concert several times - he used to do free concerts with Pete Seeger on the Washington Mall


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPbEXzQPYAc&feature=related]Deep PurpLe - Hey Joe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhEJ_ZCZuqE]Eric Andersen - Violets of Dawn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Coyote said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yer putting up some good ones there, Coyote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why thanks   I'm in the mood - long winter night, 20 degrees, bottle *I mean glass* of Chardonney...and I a day off tomorrow
> 
> Here's one for you
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dFYZARrX7k&feature=related]Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr Bojangles - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Here is one back at ya, my friend.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYvOsnhV6ZY]Ozark Mountain Daredevils-If You Wanna Get to Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ9dYjAOKKw]Hairy ass ( parody ) funny - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZsO348BOW0&feature=related]"Hard Times Come Again No More" Mavis Staples - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLkmbLoaORU]Easy Rider - Smith - The Weight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UWRypqz5-o&feature=related]Steppenwolf - Born to be wild 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

One last Jazz classic....It's almost unnerving the way it sometimes teeters on the edge of falling apart, yet never actually does. One of my personal fav's...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45ryhFK-kpQ]pat metheny trio - all the things you are - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-eOjitNCdU]Black Oak Arkansas - Jim Dandy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsezr0qiFIc]Todd Rundgren - Hello Its Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubnndfO3NbE]Vanilla Fudge - Shotgun (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBxcPK8b-9g]Pacific Gas & Electric - Are You Ready? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esV4zQT3C2w]Steve Hackett - Ian Mcdonald - John Wetton - At The Court Of The Crimson King - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZfRyWPZAII]Dion - Abraham, Martin and John 45 rpm 1968 - YouTube[/ame]
Dion - Abraham, Martin and John 45 rpm 1968


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3RYvO2X0Oo&feature=related]The Beatles-While My Guitar Gently Weeps - YouTube[/ame]
The Beatles-While My Guitar Gently Weeps


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1tN0ZKnRgs&feature=related]Marvin Gaye "Save The Children" (1971) - YouTube[/ame]
Marvin Gaye "Save The Children" (1971)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WxgeYXCjM8]Marvin Gaye - Mercy Mercy me - YouTube[/ame]
Marvin Gaye - Mercy Mercy me


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKKMdmPBWRk&feature=related]WAR ~ The World Is A Ghetto - YouTube[/ame]
WAR ~ The World Is A Ghetto


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9nwcpGZE6A&feature=related]Curtis Mayfield ~ Freddies Dead - YouTube[/ame]
Curtis Mayfield ~ Freddies Dead


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxknH1a4C6M&feature=related]Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues (Make Me Wanna Holler) - YouTube[/ame]
Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues (Make Me Wanna Holler)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSRyf5G2uI8]Stevie Wonder - Living for the City - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - Living for the City


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K76kGhxHnvk]Jackson 5 - Never Can Say Goodbye - YouTube[/ame]
Jackson 5 - Never Can Say Goodbye


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6bARIaMhCM&feature=related]Jackson 5 - I&#39;ll Be There - YouTube[/ame]
Jackson 5 - I'll Be There


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCZ22D2SRD0]Smokey Robinson - Quiet Storm - YouTube[/ame]
Smokey Robinson - Quiet Storm


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsAaLNMtb1A]"That&#39;s The Way Of The World" -Earth, Wind & Fire - YouTube[/ame]
"That's The Way Of The World" -Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inXC_lab-34]Stevie Wonder- Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I&#39;m Yours - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill




----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgHaQOQ-7xo&feature=related]Robert Palmer - Mercy Mercy Me (I Want You) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3fI0mLz3ks]America Tin Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck79hCzPp68&feature=related]America - Don&#39;t Cross the River - YouTube[/ame]
America - Don't Cross the River


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yT-4uosFNA&feature=related]America - Only in Your Heart - YouTube[/ame]
America - Only in Your Heart


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpOjQvADLG4]Bread Guitar Man - YouTube[/ame]
Bread Guitar Man


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3MJ9-XHRLg&feature=artist]Friends and Lovers - Bread - YouTube[/ame]
Friends and Lovers - Bread


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeMrK1aDyik&feature=artist]Bread - Mother Freedom (Live) - YouTube[/ame]
Bread - Mother Freedom (Live)


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctc5gkz32uo&feature=related]Killing Floor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voQWlL-jj5Q]REMINISCING, The Little River Band - YouTube[/ame]
REMINISCING, The Little River Band


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29RvK7OI2Fg&feature=related]Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music .1972 - YouTube[/ame]
Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music .1972


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3aYJibxMOQ&feature=related]Jesus Is Just Alright - YouTube[/ame]
Jesus Is Just Alright


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRr1Aa6DFHI&feature=related]Black Hairbo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTUgpMhsymM&feature=related]Ohio City Blues & Brews Fest ~ Kristine Jackson Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJoRRNf9UnY&feature=related]James Taylor - Fire and Rain - YouTube[/ame]
James Taylor - Fire and Rain


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFRsens02fg&feature=related]James Taylor - Carolina In My Mind - YouTube[/ame]
James Taylor - Carolina In My Mind


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FKYU60mJy4&feature=related]Kristine Jackson at Brothers Lounge......Love Me Like A Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0yu0FSUOIs&feature=related]Kristine Jackson - Take A Load Off Annie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEGWb_jZ-Po]we put a spell on you! hahahahah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgxny8z17_g]Smantha Fish "I put a spell on you" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYffrEFnMDg]Buffalo Springfield - Kind Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md5f1egwgSI&feature=related]Chantel McGregor &#39;Red House&#39; 30 Jan 2010 Skegness.MPG - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPCSUGDExvU&feature=related]Kid Rock-Forty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

P F Tinmore said:


> Chantel McGregor 'Red House' 30 Jan 2010 Skegness.MPG - YouTube



OMG... I've never seen this chick before... wow.... thank you!!!


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=530Hqoamf3Q]MELANIE- LAY DOWN (Candles In The Rain) WOODSTOCK - YouTube[/ame]
MELANIE- LAY DOWN (Candles In The Rain)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vThD7ot9oII&feature=related]Janis Joplin - Piece of My Heart [live Woodstock] - YouTube[/ame]
Janis Joplin - Piece of My Heart


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0qm8nq8RcA&feature=related]Linda Ronstadt - Long Long Time - YouTube[/ame]
Linda Ronstadt - Long Long Time


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY5DSuUcpLs&feature=related]Buddy Guy & his Blues Band - Feels Like Rain - YouTube[/ame]
Buddy Guy & his Blues Band - Feels Like Rain


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVDBg4M4zwo&feature=related]Stevie Ray Vaughan & Buddy Guy - Stormy Monday Blues - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Ray Vaughan & Buddy Guy - Stormy Monday Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJMMzjuCc9E&feature=related]THE RAPPER - THE JAGGERZ 1970. - YouTube[/ame]
THE RAPPER - THE JAGGERZ


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsRmJ90C2rU&feature=related]Tremeloes - Here comes my baby.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
Tremeloes - Here comes my baby.wmv


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5gZ7zyiu50&feature=related]HANKY PANKY - TOMMY JAMES AND The SHONDELLS 1966. - YouTube[/ame]
HANKY PANKY - TOMMY JAMES AND The SHONDELLS 1966.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3H_59aFXoo4&feature=related]Tommy James & the Shondells - Mony Mony - YouTube[/ame]
Tommy James & the Shondells - Mony Mony


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF3vQfbPghE&feature=related]The Troggs - Wild Thing - YouTube[/ame]
The Troggs - Wild Thing


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Cskf628syY&feature=related]Fire - Jimi Hendrix - YouTube[/ame]
Fire - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGho1QZO4Us]Little Wing - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble - YouTube[/ame]
Little Wing - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble


----------



## Zander

This shit will blow your face off......wicked solo at 2:29

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiHpfugCboI]Slough Feg - Traveller 02-High Passage/Low Passage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

This one MELTS your face off....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hypQXskGsDE]Slough Feg - Traveller-03-Asteroid Belts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPDJicA816s]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Superstition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfeRJ4JBEHc]The Alan Parsons Project- I Wouldn&#39;t Want To Be Like You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO7n4GZ1aXw]Jerry Harrison Breakdown In The Passing Lane (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me1xm8dduL4]Jerry Harrison Man With A Gun (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1Uu5nsfmic]The Motels - &#39;Total Control&#39; (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4FgZNo5j7I&ob=av2e]Alabama - She And I - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyFW4l3o0f0]The Motels - Only The Lonely - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJhkswhpBWU]Madison Blues - George Thorogood & The Destroyers (1977) - YouTube[/ame]
Madison Blues - George Thorogood & The Destroyers (1977)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUVqJFk7HeI&feature=related]Get Back Into Rockin&#39; - George Thorogood & The Destroyers - YouTube[/ame]
Get Back Into Rockin' - George Thorogood & The Destroyers


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVETUBqJnF0&feature=related]One Way Ticket - George Thorogood - YouTube[/ame]
One Way Ticket - George Thorogood


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2B3gPY5LRg&feature=related]You Talk Too Much - George Thorogood - YouTube[/ame]
You Talk Too Much - George Thorogood


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNCWhdYmPoE&feature=related]Capitols - Cool Jerk (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
Capitols - Cool Jerk (Original)


----------



## Intense

John Lee Hooker - Boom Boom [HQ]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xzFWm9uXJo&feature=related]The Doors and John Lee Hooker - Roadhouse Blues (Complete) - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors and John Lee Hooker - Roadhouse Blues (Complete)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhNjQBsBPLY&feature=related]Eric Clapton, Chuck Berry & Keith Richards " WE WE HOURS " - YouTube[/ame]
Eric Clapton, Chuck Berry & Keith Richards " WE WE HOURS "


----------



## SFC Ollie

And for our Comic relief tonight.................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYsGPzhDzqQ]Tim Wilson - But I Could Be Wrong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpNYcfokFqs]John Fogerty Change in the Weather - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E9CmTTInWo&feature=related]Graveyard Train by Creedence Clearwater Revival - YouTube[/ame]
Graveyard Train by Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIFVsqjf8ng&feature=related]100 things every man needs to know - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbI0cMyyw_M]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Run Through The Jungle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ux3-a9RE1Q]Cover Of The Rolling Stone-Dr.Hook - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJe5sMBpnNY]Creedence Clearwater Revival-Suzie Q - YouTube[/ame]
Creedence Clearwater Revival-Suzie Q


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOS99e6Gih0&feature=related]Deep Purple Rat Bat Blue - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple Rat Bat Blue


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LR2_t9dE0M&feature=fvwrel]Space Truckin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
Space Truckin'


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1Hy4SyUm94&feature=related]Mabel Lee - Half Past Jump Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NigiwMtWE0]Sing Sing Sing - Carnegie Hall 1938 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY1V0Y7hscw]Ray LaMontagne - Empty (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

manu1959 said:


> no1tovote4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Journey - Wheel in the Sky*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh god please let this thread end here and now
Click to expand...


Holiday in Cambodia - DK's


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLyb6dwIi-Q]Charles Ventura Quartet - Dark Eyes - YouTube[/ame]
Charles Ventura Quartet - Dark Eyes


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnrYk1pq12I&feature=related]East Of Suez by Charlie Ventura & Kai Winding from 1947, taken off Emarcy 1956 LP. - YouTube[/ame]
East Of Suez by Charlie Ventura & Kai Winding from 1947, taken off Emarcy 1956 LP.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fePrb97p0HM&feature=related]blue champagne - charlie ventura - YouTube[/ame]
blue champagne - charlie ventura


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LOB_I7sgoI&feature=related]Blue Moon.Billie Holiday - YouTube[/ame]
Blue Moon.Billie Holiday


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De_xthmIUO8&feature=related]Billie Holiday - The Way You Look Tonight - YouTube[/ame]
Billie Holiday - The Way You Look Tonight


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svoxRgAagYs&feature=related]Billie Holiday - The Very Thought Of You - YouTube[/ame]
Billie Holiday - The Very Thought Of You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LicX1G-tVs&feature=related]Shirley Horn - "The Look Of Love (Burt Bacharach, Dusty Springfield)" - YouTube[/ame]
Shirley Horn - "The Look Of Love


----------



## eots

NAKED by eots (dogzero)http://soundcloud.com/dogzero/naked-by-eots-dogzero


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjZx_ACv3LI]Gene Autry - Ghost Riders In The Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdytLmTsCJw]Hank Williams - Jambalaya (on the Bayou) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5NWtVIlLRo]Tommy Edwards - It´s all in the game - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill




----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WB-GMbTXYA&feature=related]Wayne Fontana & The Mindbenders - Game Of Love [HD video / Very Good picture quality] - YouTube[/ame]
Wayne Fontana & The Mindbenders - Game Of Love


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nmNKCaOeZk&feature=related]The Cyrkle "Turn Down Day" - YouTube[/ame]
The Cyrkle "Turn Down Day"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQpTEaPFHXQ&feature=related]The Soul Survivors - Expressway to Your Heart - YouTube[/ame]
The Soul Survivors - Expressway to Your Heart


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgGjvZcNpKs&feature=related]A LITTLE BIT OF SOUL THE MUSIC EXPLOSION - YouTube[/ame]
A LITTLE BIT OF SOUL THE MUSIC EXPLOSION


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PePXnXxRGE&feature=related]The Jaynetts - Sally, Go Round the Roses [Stereo] (1963) - YouTube[/ame]
The Jaynetts - Sally, Go Round the Roses [Stereo] (1963)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RsXs49K3lU&feature=related]Stormy Monday - Mountain (UNCUT) Isle of Wight Atlanta Pop Festival - HQ - YouTube[/ame]
Stormy Monday - Mountain (UNCUT) Isle of Wight Atlanta Pop Festival - HQ


----------



## midcan5




----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFFlWtlDRqk&feature=related]Harry Belafonte - Jamaica Farewell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EfHZtCKJGY]The Water Is Wide(Traditional)with lyrics-Karla Bonoff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3y43KBM3Ik&feature=related]So Into You--Atlanta Rhythm Section - YouTube[/ame]
So Into You--Atlanta Rhythm Section


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k57_67AEOY&feature=related]Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky BEST version (rare) RIP Ronnie Hammond - YouTube[/ame]
Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijHA2BAguXI&feature=related]Alvin Lee - The Bluest Blues - YouTube[/ame]
Alvin Lee - The Bluest Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1VdfOioSAE&feature=related]Alvin Lee - Choo Choo Mama - YouTube[/ame]
Alvin Lee - Choo Choo Mama


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKxZY0DIxIk&feature=related]Uriah Heep - Easy Livin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
Uriah Heep - Easy Livin'


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fas7uDwzHtI]Frank Zappa - The San Clemente Magnetic Deviation, Live 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeY9IRnVmk8&feature=related]Wishbone Ash - Blowin&#39; Free - 1973 - YouTube[/ame]
Wishbone Ash - Blowin' Free - 1973


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sXvop_lggA&feature=related]Iron Butterfly - In A Gadda Da Vida (Original Full Video) No Breaks - YouTube[/ame]
Iron Butterfly - In A Gadda Da Vida (Original Full Video) No Breaks


----------



## Coyote

Another version of a lovely traditional song...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2pz6iDI7aI&feature=related]The Seekers The Water Is Wide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdPOAhBp2Ag&feature=related]Grateful Dead - U.S. Blues (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - U.S. Blues (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lCMUkqpI7o&feature=related]Grateful Dead - Shakedown Street (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - Shakedown Street (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xqiu0ekahw&feature=related]Grateful Dead - I Need A Miracle (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - I Need A Miracle (Studio Version)


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNIIwqafrO4&feature=related]Mary Hopkin - Those Were The Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAhEi7W1ib0&feature=related]Grateful Dead - Fire On The Mountain (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - Fire On The Mountain (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR5OnOJxaNY]grateful dead - Playing In The Band - Three From The Vault - YouTube[/ame]
grateful dead - Playing In The Band - Three From The Vault


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx8TigvXQKs](CSN) Crosby, Stills and Nash - Dark Star - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miu3KXgn6mQ]CSN - Cathedral - YouTube[/ame]
CSN - Cathedral


----------



## Coyote

Ok...this is the last Russian one...

I'm so addicted to Russian music - they have the most incredible voices and "soul" to their music.  I guess Russia is a land of great passions - the highest of the highes and the lowest of the lows...

My mother used to be involved in a bilateral program studying nutrition and heart disease between NIH and USSR and it involved travel back and forth.  I was in Jr High and Highschool, but I have many fond memories of when they visited us.  One time, it was during the aniversary of their revolution, which meant a lot to them - so we had a cake and a party and they stayed till late at night, andn we danced - even I, and I was maybe 14 or 15 - dancing with the Russians.  They were very sentimental....it was quite an experience.  We're all people together, aren't we?  With the same hopes and fears.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pmvy5mgVdjI&feature=fvst]Volga boatmen 2 versions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1b7uk684xo]Celestial Soda Pop - YouTube[/ame]

I dare you to stand still while listening .... i can't....


----------



## midcan5

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iuFJ5P9ung]Iron & Wine Flightless Bird American Mouth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoKVl_CHWq8]The Rascals A Girl Like You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgA4-bLcoN8]The Hollies - Carrie Anne - YouTube[/ame]
The Hollies - Carrie Anne


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ&feature=related]Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies - YouTube[/ame]
Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmJMHhmFIRQ]The Hollies - Stop,stop,stop (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItDSim_1KEg&feature=related]The Electric Prunes - I Had Too Much To Dream (Last Night) 1967 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9a4W2FZnpc]Count Five - Psychotic Reaction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJgwj_eGD7k&feature=related]Little Girl - Syndicate of Sound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WH6UnvSlahc]The Byrds Eight Miles High (Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGZeqwdWoeo&feature=related]Cream - White Room - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSvosumhR2o]The Blues MaGoos - We Ain&#39;t Got Nothin&#39; Yet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGEgRnvFzLY]Small Faces - Itchycoo Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxnJRUo-c0g]Wizard I wish it could be christmas everyday Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szRNqPBmqDw]After Midnight in STEREO - Eric Clapton 1987 version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSigK5LItos&feature=related]Cheap Thrills - Ball and Chain (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lK92W2RzbjE]Vietnam War ( Machine Gun - Jimi Hendrix ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s_oAV9LtJE]Jefferson Airplane - The House At Pooneil Corners - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdLluzeiWUY]It&#39;s A Beautiful Day - Bombay Calling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gxmWHXZ9Lg]Farandole - Love Sculpture - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeLQPBbZp3Q]dave edmunds sabre dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ26GB6BFjY]Ten Years After (Alvin Lee) @ WOODSTOCK - I&#39;m going home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FYoNDalC7I&feature=related]Stray Dog - Bedroom Thang - Live 1974 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07sMkhdnuDk&feature=related]UFO - Too Hot To handle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swqXp2-jV6c&feature=related]Steve Miller Band - In the Wintertime - YouTube[/ame]
Steve Miller Band - In the Wintertime


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gjWcnJLIZ0&feature=related]Peter Frampton- Baby I Love Your Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## candycorn

Melissa Ferrick.  _Everything I need._


----------



## derk

candycorn said:


> Melissa Ferrick.  _Everything I need._



Why didn't you post it..?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImK-0Xd7PMM]Melissa Ferrick - Everything I Need - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrGipw0MaNo]Genesis - Keep It Dark Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

Just like his dad...

I like it...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxHJVcmzYy4&feature=related]Simon Collins "Unconditional" Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuuMGdNWhKQ&feature=related]Simon Collins - "Powerless" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ2oDlbfQ_A&feature=related]Simon Collins - Keep It Dark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZAajrxvDs4]Only Love Can Break Your Heart - Saint Etienne - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zufpr8BwY9U]Cowboy Junkies Misguided Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4yR2BciEnc]ZZ Top - Balinese - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kx-RfuN9hY&feature=related]ZZ Top - It&#39;s Only Love.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk




----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aRnFRtrYaI&NR=1]You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN1_3zHjhW8]Night Moves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YReKipp81f4]foghat - my babe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgmzzDWUJ94]The Alan Parsons Project- Days Are Numbers (The Traveller) - YouTube[/ame]
The Alan Parsons Project- Days Are Numbers (The Traveller)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJBTOC3Mfpk&feature=related]The Alan Parsons Project - Breakdown - YouTube[/ame]
The Alan Parsons Project - Breakdown


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgWKDF9PIXo&feature=related]Alan Parsons Project - Eye In The Sky. - YouTube[/ame]
Alan Parsons Project - Eye In The Sky.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4&feature=related]Mr. Mister - Broken Wings - YouTube[/ame]
Mr. Mister - Broken Wings


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST86JM1RPl0&feature=related]Tears For Fears - "Everybody Wants To Rule The World" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]
Tears For Fears - "Everybody Wants To Rule The World"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIe-Cj071l0]The Fixx - One Thing Leads to Another - YouTube[/ame]
The Fixx - One Thing Leads to Another


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh_0oaJcMgY]The Steve Miller Band "Wild Mountain Honey" - YouTube[/ame]
The Steve Miller Band "Wild Mountain Honey"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZeTlMpnfHk&feature=related]hypnotized Fleetwood Mac - YouTube[/ame]
hypnotized Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt75y38J00s&feature=related]Joe Walsh- Rocky Mountain Way - YouTube[/ame]
Joe Walsh- Rocky Mountain Way


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK6jgzV32bg&feature=related]David Essex - Rock On - YouTube[/ame]
David Essex - Rock On


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl3vxEudif8&feature=related]david bowie - changes - YouTube[/ame]
david bowie - changes


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FdWPeHFAMk]Lou Reed - Sweet Jane from Rock n Roll Animal - YouTube[/ame]
Lou Reed - Sweet Jane from Rock n Roll Animal


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIe6rXmsUwk]Alice Cooper - No More Mr. Nice Guy - YouTube[/ame]
Alice Cooper - No More Mr. Nice Guy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35jduPLIgBI&feature=related]Alice Cooper - Elected - YouTube[/ame]
Alice Cooper - Elected


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQG3vdBcN6g&feature=related]REO Speedwagon - Back On The Road Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKBJefjRQDc]BUDDY HOLLY Crying, Waiting,Hoping (apartment tapes) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaY7TwMBHuc]George Harrison - While my guitar gently weeps antology - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojNiEl9zEO8]Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes - Wake Up Everybody (1976) - YouTube[/ame]
Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes - Wake Up Everybody (1976)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl8O7NHkrPY&feature=related]Oliver - Good Morning Starshine / Jean - YouTube[/ame]
Oliver - Good Morning Starshine / Jean


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeTXZ5zPt7k]Little Green Apples Bobby Goldsboro - YouTube[/ame]
Little Green Apples Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPDEV13DlIs&feature=related]Gary Puckett and The Union Gap Over You - YouTube[/ame]
Gary Puckett and The Union Gap Over You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v96P_AXzto]Blood,Sweat & Tears-God Bless The Child(1969) - YouTube[/ame]
Blood,Sweat & Tears-God Bless The Child(1969)


----------



## The T

Intense said:


> Alice Cooper - No More Mr. Nice Guy - YouTube
> Alice Cooper - No More Mr. Nice Guy


 

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO2cHJmDkBg]Alice Cooper - Feed My Frankenstein - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8W16BRzjEo&skipcontrinter=1]Rebel Son - Redneck Piece of White Trash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDPjYZxi0n8]The Supremes At Hollywood Palace "Stop In The Name Of Love" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2U7TDOtfxts&feature=related]Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin Harp Duet - Camille and Kennerly, Harp Twins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBzJQ6ZA6oA]Rolf Harris &#39;Stairway to Heaven&#39; (1993) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbrjRKB586s]When The Levee Breaks Led Zeppelin +Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
When The Levee Breaks Led Zeppelin +Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKOngTfTMs0&feature=related]No Quarter - YouTube[/ame]
No Quarter


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDJRCO5kTuM&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Over the Hills and Far Away - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Over the Hills and Far Away


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Mucho cool.

'My First Hardcore Song' by 8yr old Juliet OFFICIAL - YouTube


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84t4_Cfei-Y]Kashmir- Led-Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J8-xmbfBWc]Led Zeppelin- How Many More Times - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqbvblr7rcI]Big Brother & the Holding Company (Cheap Thrills) - 07. Ball and Chain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBBV5kJVGYY&feature=related]Tommy James Draggin The Line With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Tommy James Draggin The Line With Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6tE5_3McXQ&feature=related]Classics IV - Spooky (original studio version) - YouTube[/ame]
Classics IV - Spooky (original studio version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdghL1NGk0g&feature=related]The Zombies - Time Of The Season (1968) - YouTube[/ame]
The Zombies - Time Of The Season (1968)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmF_bG5IVnM&feature=related]The Cascades Rhythm of the Falling Rain - YouTube[/ame]
The Cascades Rhythm of the Falling Rain


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGqgW07lnuU&feature=related]B.J. THOMAS- " I JUST CAN&#39;T HELP BELIEVING " - YouTube[/ame]
B.J. THOMAS- " I JUST CAN'T HELP BELIEVING "


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YP3pIPp8P8]Danny O&#39;keefe ~ Good Time Charlie&#39;s Got The Blues (original version) - YouTube[/ame]
Danny O'keefe ~ Good Time Charlie's Got The Blues (original version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC-oP84mRME&feature=related]Seals and Crofts Diamond Girl - YouTube[/ame]
Seals and Crofts Diamond Girl


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N65xYIp45Io&feature=related]NEVER BEEN TO SPAIN THREE DOG NIGHT - YouTube[/ame]
NEVER BEEN TO SPAIN THREE DOG NIGHT


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vT_fm5aJHE]Family "It&#39;s Only A Movie" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqp6Zh34fc4&feature=related]Rod Stewart &The Faces - Stay With Me (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=El5ibsinDbE]Rolling Stones - Start me up 2006 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSegukNR8HY]ELP - The Barbarian (Live). - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJM7TdshUbw&feature=related]I&#39;ve Seen all Good People(studio) - YouTube[/ame]
I've Seen all Good People(studio)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Tdu4uKSZ3M&feature=related]Yes - Roundabout - YouTube[/ame]
Yes - Roundabout


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jujG5X9iZs]INXS - New Sensation HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seCZhLBtekc&feature=related]From the Beginning by ELP - YouTube[/ame]
From the Beginning by ELP


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag28ZbFgu7o&feature=related]April Wine _ Sign Of The Gypsy Queen - YouTube[/ame]
April Wine _ Sign Of The Gypsy Queen


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax8ljCbh8y4]Big City Nights by Scorpions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFLJFl7ws_0]Rolling Stones-Wild Horses - YouTube[/ame]
Rolling Stones-Wild Horses


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKDidJYkcSE&feature=related]The Rolling Stones - Can&#39;t You Hear Me Knocking - YouTube[/ame]
The Rolling Stones - Can't You Hear Me Knocking


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLnMFqItQXs&feature=related]Rolling Stones - Honky Tonk Women - YouTube[/ame]
Rolling Stones - Honky Tonk Women


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nJZwb_5z8I&feature=related]The Rolling Stones - Jumpin Jack Flash - YouTube[/ame]
The Rolling Stones - Jumpin Jack Flash


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unwa_XQKc4A&feature=related]The Searchers - Needles And Pins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJe-veNi9K8]The Troggs Wild Thing live Basildon 2005 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

Two groups from San Jose...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA8tUUrSTIw]Syndicate of Sound Little Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

And then there's ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeSdM__3qVs]The Count Five - Psychotic Reaction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

I wasn't going to post any more after the above, but this one's funny. It's Jimmy Page miming to Jeff Beck's guitar on TV. And Keith Relf has a moustache. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhDSnfl5gGM&feature=related]The Yardbirds with Jimmy Page-Heart Full Of Soul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX07ymfoQQI]the moody blues in your wildest dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgOtLKttDU4&feature=related]Moody Blues: The Story In Your Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TS0dUrF6mQ&feature=fvst]the best of jefferson airplane- white rabbit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vqb2ZmP8oY&feature=related]The Rolling Stones Jumpin&#39; Jack Flash 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1ivtrNyCLk&feature=related]Lost State of Franklin at Boneyard DSCN0998.AVI - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAD9PYMRpVk]MVI 0311 STARS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgFzU8__5ag]Katy Perry - E.T. (bliix mix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW2Q3JlEfbQ]Lost State of Franklin--"Quarter To Lonely" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hpsgk5SvJY]WOW-Lost State of Franklin-"Thanks" 6-29-11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMLjg89e4BI]Lady GaGa - Paparazzi (Metal Remix by bliix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhAB3e3d6GM&feature=related]Lost State Of Franklin Firestone Park Summer 2010 DSCN0807.AVI - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWeYGjzDha4&feature=related]Lost State Of Franklin "Made In The USA" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ls_pXcKQqE]Lady Gaga - Poker Face (bliix remix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y43W5yMaZO0]Coming Back To Me - The Jefferson Airplane -1967 - YouTube[/ame]
Coming Back To Me - The Jefferson Airplane -1967


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ElQ8vXN8eI&feature=related]Bread It Don&#39;t Matter to Me - YouTube[/ame]
Bread It Don't Matter to Me


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTkj-Uz2vQs&feature=related]BREAD - MAKE IT WITH YOU - YouTube[/ame]
BREAD - MAKE IT WITH YOU


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmIYYi-1qhE&feature=related]Tin Man - America (1974) - YouTube[/ame]
Tin Man - America (1974)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck79hCzPp68]America - Don&#39;t Cross the River - YouTube[/ame]
America - Don't Cross the River


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3msTQV81yY&feature=related]America - Riverside - YouTube[/ame]
America - Riverside


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ntVDsa3BiA]cat stevens - Hard Headed Woman - Tea For The Tillerman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxYTILdWRaU]Randy Newman - Guilty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MDAFRanEAg]Harry Nillson Your Breakin My Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUB8bXuzU60]Randy Newman - Rollin&#39; - 2008 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLfGBKO8vOc]FNM - We Care A Lot 1985 (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka12hnyeo9Y]Pearl Jam - Go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfqzQKt9UeA&feature=related]Pearl Jam - Rearviewmirror - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1pJPs3fBCg&feature=fvsr]PEARL JAM - Black - Live At The Garden - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQE1Q1NILfQ]HEAVY METAL-Sammy Hagar-Heavy Metal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJT3vIMsCQo&feature=related][HD] Pearl Jam - Alive [Pinkpop 1992] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QgfqTMSEU4]Heavy Metal Video: Reach Out by Cheap Trick - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRa3RtBiIU]Golden Earring - Radar love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSIw09oqsYo&feature=related]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ksmsv4myOmg]Fleetwood Mac ~ Silver Springs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Golden Earring - Twilight Zone (HQ)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mF0wINF0wg]Rush - Tom Sawyer - YouTube[/ame]
Rush - Tom Sawyer


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHrlWPjfxpc]Joe Cocker Live- Feelin&#39; Alright - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hrNdPgFX7c]JOE COCKER - I THINK ITS GOING TO RAIN TODAY. - YouTube[/ame]
JOE COCKER - I THINK ITS GOING TO RAIN TODAY.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TlBTPITo1I&feature=channel_video_title]Tom Petty - You Don&#39;t Know How It Feels (Video Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Van Morrison - Into The Mystic (Original Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5XJDxe7TVY&feature=related]Allman Brothers " Sweet Melissa " - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers " Sweet Melissa "


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OorZcOzNcgE&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLO0wMr0wXzyM]Child In Time - Deep Purple - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-ScDz4Vj98]Deep Purple-My Woman From Tokyo- 720p HD - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple-My Woman From Tokyo- 720p HD


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85Ukn76AnsY&feature=related]Deep Purple Highway Star Original - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple Highway Star Original


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY0hU-xX8YY]BLUES FOR SALVADOR - CARLOS SANTANA - YouTube[/ame]
BLUES FOR SALVADOR - CARLOS SANTANA


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdmevPWZTRg&feature=related]SANTANA, Song Of The Wind - YouTube[/ame]
SANTANA, Song Of The Wind


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15FSw756ihk&feature=related]Carlos Santana - Let the Children Play - YouTube[/ame]
Carlos Santana - Let the Children Play


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L9uEtWcsP0&feature=related]"Bella" by Carlos Santana (Desperado Soundtrack) - YouTube[/ame]
"Bella" by Carlos Santana


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xskk5q1DL6A&feature=artist]Singing Winds, Crying Beasts ~ Santana - YouTube[/ame]
Singing Winds, Crying Beasts ~ Santana


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxVlN-LzIks]TRAFFIC Dear Mr.Fantasy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN1J5sMv28Q&feature=related]Blind Faith ~ Can&#39;t Find My Way Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fa4HUiFJ6c&feature=related]Can&#39;t you hear me knocking- rolling stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZN4qLSwS5U&feature=related]THE DOORS - People are strange (1967).MPG - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

From their best album....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atnHZGdcRnY]AC/DC Gimme A Bullet w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscPOozwYA8&feature=related]Eric Clapton/Tears in heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

The guy put together a damned good video to go with the song...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLOth-BuCNY&feature=related]Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

More from the great BON SCOTT!!!! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VaXq2FvCmo]AC/DC Sin City w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8ZSdicyD2Y]Scorpions-The zoo+LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJtZUiV4o2c]Talking Heads Swamp (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDJRCO5kTuM&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Over the Hills and Far Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz_6jagv_D4]Black Sabbath "Paranoid" Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tUdUVmnWNc&feature=related]Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFl0nlHaWa4&feature=related]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhraiPTORhI]Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver


----------



## DamnYankee

Men are such a$$holes.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haZPPBJC8Ic]Linda Ronstadt - You&#39;re No Good - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX3W1eVfMAg&feature=related]Simon & Garfunkel - Hazy Shade Of Winter.flv - YouTube[/ame]
Simon & Garfunkel - Hazy Shade Of Winter.flv


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzUEL7vw60U&feature=related]Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer - YouTube[/ame]
Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer


----------



## Intense

simon & garfunkel -sound of silence


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW3nPqPPBDw]Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsKF8ZMf3zI&feature=related]Grand Funk Railroad-&#39;Footstompin&#39; Music&#39; -1971 - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad-'Footstompin' Music' -1971


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAIk6yP-1cQ&feature=related]Grand Funk -- "We&#39;re An American Band" - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk -- "We're An American Band"


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzRuQX-nwwM&feature=related]Led Zeppelin Heartbreaker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

awww... this is sweet... just found it... Jimmy Page as a puddin'-faced young pup...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0tAOIQiz-8&feature=related]Jimmy Page 1957 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill




----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En-PZIvzO64]Fats Domino - Blue Monday 1957 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgly1vsE7vM]Jai Passe Devant Ta Porte (Dennis & Jennifer Stroughmatt) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr_HcNzNBXg&feature=related]The Balfa Brothers - La danse de Mardi Gras - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncM-Dvijtl0&feature=related]WHITE GIRL RAPS FAST!!!!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVANQheoRUw&feature=related]Curtis Mayfield - Diamond in the Back - YouTube[/ame]
Curtis Mayfield - Diamond in the Back


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Sl-MHhEJxI]Where Is The Love - Roberta Flack & Donny Hathaway - YouTube[/ame]
Where Is The Love - Roberta Flack & Donny Hathaway


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anjT71N4PGM&feature=related]Take Me To The River - Talking Heads - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqZ2JBVXgpA&feature=related]Donny Hathaway - The Ghetto - YouTube[/ame]
Donny Hathaway - The Ghetto


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zmw3MINdaTw&feature=related]Dan Fogelberg - False Faces - YouTube[/ame]
Dan Fogelberg - False Faces


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oLjBafRVl0&feature=related]Dan Fogelberg - Sun~Light - YouTube[/ame]
Dan Fogelberg - Sun~Light


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=my2ig7mGHtE&feature=related]THE YOUNGBLOODS - Darkness, Darkness - YouTube[/ame]
THE YOUNGBLOODS - Darkness, Darkness


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMBU4kR70z4&feature=related]Ridgetop - Jesse Colin Young - YouTube[/ame]
Ridgetop - Jesse Colin Young


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ex_uKMhBwo&feature=related]Songbird, Jesse Colin Young - YouTube[/ame]
Songbird, Jesse Colin Young


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKlu3A3BBgE&feature=related]"Lonely Is the Night" - by Billy Squier - YouTube[/ame]
"Lonely Is the Night" - by Billy Squier


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF2OP_gFsz4&feature=related]Joe Walsh - Rocky Mountain Way - Vintage Live Footage 1972 - YouTube[/ame]
Joe Walsh - Rocky Mountain Way - Vintage Live Footage 1972


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4t1Ad9ZMXIk&feature=related]Robin Trower - Bridge Of Sighs - YouTube[/ame]
Robin Trower - Bridge Of Sighs


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFmCCxMp7BE&feature=related]War - Four Cornered Room - YouTube[/ame]
War - Four Cornered Room


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bJcWRLzvKQ]CONNIE FRANCIS IN BERLIN &#39;61: "WHO&#39;S SORRY NOW" (LIVE) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdHbWbuy0_g&feature=related]Roy Buchanan and Nils Lofgren-Shotgun (+4) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BmEGm-mraE]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Bad Moon Rising - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMZF1A1WnBQ]The Beatles - Dear Prudence (2009 Stereo Remaster) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsrQgIQSQSw]The Beatles - You Won&#39;t See Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skcc3zWHAn8&feature=related]The Beatles - Only A Northern Song (2009 Stereo Remaster) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iggy




----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Oes9_poAIg&feature=related]The Beatles - It&#39;s All Too Much (2009 Stereo Remaster) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzTNUMiMIsU]The Dream Academy - Life In A Northern Town - YouTube[/ame]
The Dream Academy - Life In A Northern Town


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3kFPBtc9BE&feature=related]In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel - YouTube[/ame]
In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-9NEFalsjE&feature=related]Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill (Original Cut) - YouTube[/ame]
Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill (Original Cut)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIe-Cj071l0&feature=related]The Fixx - One Thing Leads to Another - YouTube[/ame]
The Fixx - One Thing Leads to Another


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g-ghWVok1A]Genesis[/ame]
Genesis &#8226; Man On The Corner


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGDA0Hecw1k]Mike & The Mechanics - The living Years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep7W89I_V_g&feature=related]Mike & The Mechanics - Silent running - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkADj0TPrJA&feature=related]Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc3Sa4n0rS8&feature=related]I Can Dream About You - Dan Hartman (HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Ahhh Patty was soo cute!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_50-gOeBilc]Scandal;Patty Smyth - Goodbye To You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqlauwX_ums&feature=related]Steve Winwood - Higher Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-zP66eSLto]Level 42 - Something About You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLONgF8a_Ig&feature=related]Don Henley- The End Of The Innocence - YouTube[/ame]
Don Henley- The End Of The Innocence


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_M_27ciAKI&feature=related]THE EAGLES THE BEST OF MY LOVE - YouTube[/ame]
THE EAGLES THE BEST OF MY LOVE


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE-U5e78WHc&feature=related]The Eagles - Desperado - YouTube[/ame]
The Eagles - Desperado


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diT3FvDHMyo]Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence (Remastered Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqUa_G1h3pw]Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46bBWBG9r2o&feature=related]Don Henley - Dirty Laundry (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbkni1z0owg&feature=related]queensryche- jet city woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

The Grandfathers of Techno...

*KRAFTWERK*

From 1974

*AUTOBAHN*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-G28iyPtz0"]Kraftwerk Autobahn full - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6feulpwpuvI&feature=channel_video_title]Haters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2eOVG7FcSk]Try and Love Again-The Eagles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

Cool Techno from The Grandparents of Techno,and the Moog...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgS252XT_Ts]KRAFTWERK - THE MODEL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN-DNcqYUcY]primus shake hands with beef - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOXa5jvWVQ8&feature=related]Primus -Jerry Was A Racecar Driver live MTV Halloween Part.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NoNukes

*Holocene* by Bon Iver


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tq-UsaRchI]Rush- Spirit Of The Radio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AuxJH2Mj30]All Along the Watchtower - The Jimi Hendrix Experience - YouTube[/ame]
All Along the Watchtower - The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPDixDqAUh0&feature=relatedThe]The Doors - GLORIA - dirty version (music video, fantasy cut) - YouTube[/ame] Doors - GLORIA - dirty version (music video, fantasy cut)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lw1IwfCaKOE&feature=related]The Doors - LA Woman [HQ] 1971 - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - LA Woman [HQ] 1971


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jM_cd9e5dc&feature=related]The Doors - Roadhouse Blues [1970] - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - Roadhouse Blues [1970]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNuEsiVAJmE&feature=related]MILES DAVIS & JOHN LEE HOOCKER - YouTube[/ame]
MILES DAVIS & JOHN LEE HOOCKER


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDS_nqHaUvc]Miles Davis - Nature boy - YouTube[/ame]
Miles Davis - Nature boy


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6AsAEp6U70]The Doors - Five to One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HVO4vldgf0&feature=related]John Lee Hooker & Van Morrison - Dont Look Back (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
John Lee Hooker & Van Morrison - Dont Look Back (Lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGnBlcXbU7A&feature=related]Van Morrison & John Lee Hooker - Boom Boom - live - YouTube[/ame]
Van Morrison & John Lee Hooker - Boom Boom - live


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5GMHzPeEyA]Van Morrison - Tupelo Honey - Live with great solo by Pee Wee Ellis - YouTube[/ame]
Van Morrison - Tupelo Honey - Live with great solo by Pee Wee Ellis


----------



## Alan Stallion

Lovely Day - Bill Withers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYi7uEvEEmk]Bill Withers - Lovely Day (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

I Wanna Get Next To You - Rose Royce

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKren1pSW5Q]Rose Royce - I Wanna Get Next To You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_rBgJtW-vI&feature=related]Bill Withers - Ain&#39;t No Sunshine (Extended version) - YouTube[/ame]
Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine (Extended version)


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDWGKQcQ8zw]Doobie Brothers - What a fool believes - 1979 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Strawberry Letter 23 - The Brothers Johnson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbxUtFDKz8k]The Brothers Johnson (Strawberry Letter # 23) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWnapx502uQ]Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb Pulse 1994 (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVH-u9gIy8s&feature=related]Kansas - Carry On My Wayward Son HD (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

The Groove Line - Heatwave

the loooooooong version...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxcSu5G-kF8]Heatwave - The Groove Line - YouTube[/ame]

Ooooo-ooooo!


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUO_5EALZoM]Don&#39;t Fear the Reaper- Blue Oyster Cult - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ]Pink Floyd "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" Syd Barrett Tribute - YouTube[/ame]
Pink Floyd "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" Syd Barrett Tribute


----------



## Alan Stallion

Take Your Time (Do It Right) - The S.O.S. Band

Again, the loooooonnnnng version. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmY1TJ6B-0g]The S.O.S Band - Take Your Time (Do It Right) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Pink Floyd - Learning To Fly


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LR2_t9dE0M]Space Truckin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eraVXLPgD4&feature=related]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here - Pulse HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HxHwuiDPgk&feature=related]Pink Floyd - Dogs (Complete Song) - YouTube[/ame]
Pink Floyd - Dogs


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLzqQupzzmA]Hush - Deep Purple - YouTube[/ame]
Hush - Deep Purple


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8i500NGJsw]HOLD YOUR HEAD UP - Argent - YouTube[/ame]
HOLD YOUR HEAD UP - Argent


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9az6MMNZJl8&feature=related]Argent - Liar [Original Version] (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
Argent - Liar [Original Version] (1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiDOkRJ1w20]"Vahevala" Loggins and Messina - YouTube[/ame]
"Vahevala" Loggins and Messina


----------



## Alan Stallion

Got To Give It Up - Marvin Gaye

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRcVQDELAd4]Marvin Gaye~Got to give it up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1C2lbGwcHE]Grand Funk Railroad - I&#39;m Your Captain - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz-UvQYAmbg]MARVIN GAYE & TAMMI TERRELL "Ain&#39;t no Mountain High Enough" - YouTube[/ame]
MARVIN GAYE & TAMMI TERRELL "Ain't no Mountain High Enough"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkUsGkxZSvM&feature=related]Marvin Gaye - Sunny (1966) - YouTube[/ame]
Marvin Gaye - Sunny (1966)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Usl-h5f-8W0]Trouble Man by Marvin Gaye - YouTube[/ame]
Trouble Man by Marvin Gaye


----------



## Alan Stallion

Got To Get You Into My Life - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY]Pink Floyd The Wall - Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irAE5LIM-gY&feature=related]Rolling In The Deep (Adele) - Linkin Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZMOBTsz0uk&feature=related]Earth Wind And Fire - After The Love Is Gone - YouTube[/ame]
Earth Wind And Fire - After The Love Is Gone


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrOPJXrUWII&feature=related]The Faces - (I Know) I&#39;m Losing You live at the BBC - YouTube[/ame]
The Faces - (I Know) I'm Losing You live at the BBC


----------



## Ropey

Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E]Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GVr1l7Xbko]Kenny Rogers "You Picked a Fine Time to Leave Me Lucille" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anCg5EiB2AM&feature=related]Steve Winwood - Valerie (Original Version, HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]
Steve Winwood - Valerie


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZmisn7M6NM]Easy - Lionel Richie - YouTube[/ame]
Easy - Lionel Richie


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHcA_hROx8c]Lionel richie - How long - YouTube[/ame]
Lionel richie - How long


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm3QDYPzM8o&NR=1&feature=endscreen]nazareth - Whiskey Drinkin&#39; Woman - Hair of the Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUwfbtjNMHo]War - City, Country, City - YouTube[/ame]
War - City, Country, City


----------



## eots

A Friend of mine...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDtrlXog66U&feature=g-all-f&context=G215f212FAAAAAAAABAA]Easy, Love (original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRNe04kw3Cg&feature=related]Bread - Mother Freedom (studio version) - YouTube[/ame]
Bread - Mother Freedom (studio version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E9CmTTInWo&feature=related]Graveyard Train by Creedence Clearwater Revival - YouTube[/ame]
Graveyard Train by Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6G-qb1RRCo]The Cars - Good Times Roll - Live 1978 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3msTQV81yY&feature=related]America - Riverside - YouTube[/ame]
America - Riverside


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck79hCzPp68&feature=related]America - Don&#39;t Cross the River - YouTube[/ame]
America - Don't Cross the River


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWflYSmEXPY&feature=related]Chicago - Beginnings - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - Beginnings


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CPC0cCagOE&feature=related]Chicago - Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (short edited version) - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is?


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8eYQX-NmCk&feature=related]Chicago - Colour My World - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - Colour My World


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMjD3TSPtn4&feature=related]Chicago Transit Authority - I am a man - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago Transit Authority - I am a man


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EmD32AQzaQ&feature=related]The Doors - Who do you love - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - Who do you love


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D79ujliNh4Q]Mona (1969) - Quicksilver Messenger Service - YouTube[/ame]
Mona (1969) - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXGoc5VlL10&feature=related]The Chambers Brothers - People Get Ready (Shindig 1965) - YouTube[/ame]
The Chambers Brothers - People Get Ready (Shindig 1965)


----------



## georgekr

Mandalay - Beautiful


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Uw0q8f01a8&feature=related]Buckinghams - Hey Baby (RARE 1968 clip) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W4mRH0aQiQ]The Buckinghams - Kind of a Drag - YouTube[/ame]
The Buckinghams - Kind of a Drag


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzVLQTovv_g]The Game of Love - Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders - YouTube[/ame]
The Game of Love - Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ptc8IFkpSMU&feature=related]You Baby - The Turtles - YouTube[/ame]
You Baby - The Turtles


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv85y08aA2w]THE TURTLES - Happy Together (1967) - YouTube[/ame]
THE TURTLES - Happy Together (1967)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQpTEaPFHXQ]The Soul Survivors - Expressway to Your Heart - YouTube[/ame]
The Soul Survivors - Expressway to Your Heart


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgGjvZcNpKs&feature=related]A LITTLE BIT OF SOUL THE MUSIC EXPLOSION - YouTube[/ame]
A LITTLE BIT OF SOUL THE MUSIC EXPLOSION


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeHm-lgsQ8E&feature=related]the hombres - gloria - YouTube[/ame]
the hombres - gloria


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeB3VlK-wSk&feature=related]Blue Cheer : Rock Me Baby - YouTube[/ame]
Blue Cheer : Rock Me Baby


----------



## Mad Scientist

I dedicate this song to ginscpy. Fuck him!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ]Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven Live (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

I'd rather not,  thank you.......


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvMS_ykiLiQ]Arlo Guthrie - City of New Orleans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGDt2skie84]"The Only Living Boy in New York" Simon & Garfunkel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-zWupeKLqA]REO Speedwagon - Sweet Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyksXI-NNe8]Here With Me - Notebook and REO Speedwagon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Mad Scientist said:


> I dedicate this song to ginscpy. Fuck him!
> 
> Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven Live (HD) - YouTube



lol... in the words of Bill Clinton, "Ah feel yer pain..."


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d5gzohHtYk]Rock and Roll Heaven by The Righteous Brothers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Vel said:


> Rock and Roll Heaven by The Righteous Brothers - YouTube



whoa... that sucked...


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcs5PRxEXq4&ob=av2n]Linkin Park - Somewhere I Belong (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PECmjB9df0w]Ricky Nelson - Garden Party - YouTube[/ame]
Ricky Nelson - Garden Party


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZBSGaWrEn4&feature=related]Dion & The Belmonts : I Wonder Why - YouTube[/ame]
Dion & The Belmonts : I Wonder Why


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LPzYO_ZpE4&feature=related]Dion & The Belmonts - Runaround Sue - YouTube[/ame]
Dion & The Belmonts - Runaround Sue


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzdigxCIuOE&feature=related]Dion - The Wanderer - YouTube[/ame]
Dion - The Wanderer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1UYclfndBY&feature=related]Four Seasons - Sherry (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]
Four Seasons - Sherry (Original Stereo)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaNiXA-ON-M&feature=related]Four Seasons - Walk Like A Man (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]
Four Seasons - Walk Like A Man (Original Stereo)


----------



## Alan Stallion

Rockin' In Rhythm - The Jungle Band (Duke Ellington)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqnIuJT9j6E]Rockin' in Rhythm- Ellington - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk




----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqPyddc2pXo&feature=related]Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons - Stay ( Just a Little Bit Longer) - YouTube[/ame]
Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons - Stay


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGFToiLtXro]Can&#39;t Take My Eyes off You - Frankie Valli and The 4 Seasons - YouTube[/ame]
Can't Take My Eyes off You - Frankie Valli and The 4 Seasons


----------



## Alan Stallion

Don't Fence Me In - Bing Crosby & The Andrew Sisters


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6YxXOxrg28]Sergio Mendes and Brasil 66 The Look of Love - YouTube[/ame]
Sergio Mendes and Brasil 66 The Look of Love


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_KDPUTyDyQ]Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass A Taste of Honey Video 1966 - YouTube[/ame]
Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass A Taste of Honey Video 1966


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkK04szvPf8&feature=related]Herb Alpert - This Guy&#39;s in Love with You - YouTube[/ame]
Herb Alpert - This Guy's in Love with You


----------



## Alan Stallion

_The Banana Splits_ Theme (Tra La La)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh8WWlQFz8U]Banana Splits Theme - Tra La La Song [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSgvvbCQq9c]Stan Getz & João Gilberto "Corcovado" - YouTube[/ame]
Stan Getz & João Gilberto "Corcovado"


----------



## Alan Stallion

_Danger Island_ Theme

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ql7dIIItdo]Danger Island - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISnrLn4LnZs]Miles Davis - Tenderly - YouTube[/ame]
Miles Davis - Tenderly


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41GV4MP84RU]GATO BARBIERI-Cause we&#39;ve ended as lovers - YouTube[/ame]
GATO BARBIERI-Cause we've ended as lovers


----------



## Alan Stallion

Bankiero - Mory Kanté

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG42EWYq5lA]Mory Kanté - Bankiero - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Im Nin'alu - Ofra Haza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRnzTTYk7_Q]Im Nin'Alu - Ofra Haza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2lNf2WHxeI&feature=related]Stevie Wonder - Superwoman (Where Were You When I Needed You) - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - Superwoman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pYux5-d1Es&feature=related]Stevie Wonder - I Was Made To Love Her - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - I Was Made To Love Her


----------



## Vel

bayoubill said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rock and Roll Heaven by The Righteous Brothers - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoa... that sucked...
Click to expand...



Then please, take your finger out of your nose and put it in your ears. Seriously, your avatar is just nasty.


----------



## Alan Stallion

1976 - RJD2

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp-xN-o6W90&ob=av2e]RJD2 - 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Vel said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rock and Roll Heaven by The Righteous Brothers - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoa... that sucked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then please, take your finger out of your nose and put it in your ears. Seriously, your avatar is just nasty.
Click to expand...


get used to it...


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ji2ma2mfyhU]Stevie Wonder - You Haven&#39;t Done Nothin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wZ3ZG_Wams]Stevie Wonder - Higher Ground - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JL9eO4-aDMs&ob=av2n]Stevie Ray Vaughan And Double Trouble - Superstition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkQKk2ukiyw]Stevie Wonder - Signed, Sealed, Delivered (I&#39;m Yours) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1xY7Heaqg8]Jethro Tull - Aqualung - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7jLiXeFm_E]Jethro Tull - Cross Eyed Mary - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_LF9NFKPlo&feature=related]Jethro Tull - Hymn 43 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h9jNLF2jmU]Frank Zappa - You Are What You Is - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b04jq7NB1s&ob=av3e]Joe Cocker - You Can Leave Your Hat On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxVUuolsahY]Dick Dale Misirlou HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1g9PFtSCKw]Faith No More - We Care A Lot - YouTube[/ame]

love this video... bouncing baby and all...


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXWbMu4PtpE&ob=av3n]Spin Doctors - Little Miss Can&#39;t Be Wrong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPpTgCho5ZA]Maroon 5 - This Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqbvblr7rcI]Big Brother & the Holding Company (Cheap Thrills) - 07. Ball and Chain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3Wwyoy3oUs&feature=related]The Shadows - Apache (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]
The Shadows - Apache


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBHKifZBEH0]Troubled by the way we came together.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0iIx0yl4ug]Love Light[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1fzJ_AYajA&ob=av2e]Len - Steal My Sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB7h5aWPPd0]Head East Live &#39;79 Never Been Any Reason - YouTube[/ame]
Head East Live '79 Never Been Any Reason


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ewq73ADlEg]David Gilmour - "There&#39;s No Way Out Of Here" - YouTube[/ame]
David Gilmour - "There's No Way Out Of Here"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tZCJeHR800&feature=related]David Gilmour - No Way - YouTube[/ame]
David Gilmour - No Way


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpzxf_flm8M]Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb - YouTube[/ame]
Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEcjgJSqSRU]"Weird Al" Yankovic - The Saga Begins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4sALru9IJk&ob=av2e]"Weird Al" Yankovic - Craigslist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKUBTX9kKEo]Baba O&#39;Riley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihWhTvHVLAM&feature=related]Led Zeppelin- Bring It On Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1yUvdQnERk&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - In My Time Of Dying - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T66Rci3KdrA&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Houses Of The Holy (Highest Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eolE8qQ_sM&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - No Quarter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jChqf7syif0]The Doors - Back Door Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ_tM5kz4vE&feature=related]The Doors - Soul Kitchen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Aej9wmoQ7M&feature=fvsr]Jefferson Airplane - Triad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill




----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IzoiqDaG4A&feature=related]Jefferson Airplane - Embryonic Journey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AJmKkU5POA]Michael Bublé - "Haven&#39;t Met You Yet" [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57pNQDiyyGI]The Honey Drippers - Sea Of Love - Robert Plant Remake Of 50&#39;s Classic - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLv7viCMGo8]Over Under Sideways Down - Yardbirds (Page) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yq-Fw7C26Y]Peter Green&#39;s Fleetwood Mac - "Oh Well", Live@ Music Mash 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaTd_oItViI]Fleetwood Mac - Rattlesnake Shake - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Here's a blast from the past....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLFfSDEA26o]The Greg Kihn Band - The Breakup Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Same era.....another classic 1 hit wonder


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_shGjf2P_w]Donnie Iris- Ah! Leah! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVjN3t8cj74]Blues Image - Ride Captain Ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Classic rock.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-L6qjwbklAQ]Argent - Hold your head up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Take me across the water
Cause I need some place to hide
.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K63pu7nd6Q]Uriah Heep - Stealin&#39; (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

The wah wah master....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owtMj0g8tys]ROBIN TROWER - Alathea (1975 UK TV Performance) ~ HIGH QULAITY HQ ~ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Rush rip offs? I don't think so!! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz26fcmq3S8]TRIUMPH - Lay It On The Line (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk]Cool Change Little River Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Uh-oh....I feel a bad case of the '90s' coming on......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h74hoTYaReQ]Charlatans UK - The Only One I Know - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m0merNMnog]Social Distortion - Ball And Chain (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yP4qdefD2To&ob=av2e]Goo Goo Dolls - Slide (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Tequila....Lots of recreational substances....The 90s...They all go together...To get me through....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWX_p2GgHzY]Third eye Blind - Semi Charmed Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMLAOkvDfG4]Fuel - Shimmer (w/ lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0wfu3tOrtQ]Fastball - The Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYdlqjiQPAc&ob=av2e]Cracker - Low - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Yes, the 90s kicked ass....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3sMjm9Eloo]Tom Cochrane - Life Is A Highway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Oddball said:


> Yes, the 90s kicked ass....
> 
> Tom Cochrane - Life Is A Highway - YouTube




yes... it did...


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NSB-wKYL4w]Those Were The Days- Cream- 1968 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill




----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHHuvrQF9TI]The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Purple Haze - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGZeqwdWoeo&feature=related]Cream - White Room - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ma4dsoviNSQ&feature=related]Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade Of Pale - 1967 (HD Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjY4yt_xrJ4]The Jimi Hendrix Experience - The Wind Cries Mary - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DT6gT2zZyY&feature=related]The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Crosstown Traffic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqbvblr7rcI&feature=related]Big Brother & the Holding Company (Cheap Thrills) - 07. Ball and Chain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s_oAV9LtJE&feature=related]Jefferson Airplane - The House At Pooneil Corners - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1Bnl8PjES8&feature=related]I Got A Line On You - Spirit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg98zELQxkI&feature=related]Vanilla Fudge Take Me For A Little While (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMnjF1O4eH0]Queen - &#39;Fat Bottomed Girls&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

One of the most spectacular live performances ever given on a rock stage. I'm no big Queen fan, but Freddie has this crowd in the palm of his hands. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A1mej1TMrg]Live Aid Queen: Radio Ga Ga HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1iVfeCEzTg]Jerry Lee Lewis American Hot Wax 1977 Great Balls Of Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lj46-kDU10E&feature=related]Jerry Lee Lewis - The Midnight Special 1973 Good Golly Miss Molly Medley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

Now, I'm a big fan of the Killer Jerry Lee Lewis, but this version of "Good Golly, Miss Molly" by Little Richard is KILLER. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZ6h0kyqSRk&feature=g-vrec&context=G2457235RVAAAAAAAAAQ]Little Richard - Good Golly Miss Molly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ofD9t_sULM]Chuck Berry - Johnny B. Goode (Live 1958) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPdR-OlfQro]Jimi Hendrix - Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8wzFzhr4G8&feature=related]The Beatles - Johnny B. Goode (Live at BBC) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsyL4O5ej_Y]The Beach Boys - Johnny B. Good (Shindig - Dec 23, 1964) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3ayQPnIv5s]Rolling Stones - Johnny B. Goode - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wpKzhSgCNk&feature=related]George Harrison - "Johnny B. Goode" - live 1986 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

90s....must...live...forever....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYdlqjiQPAc&ob=av2e]Cracker - Low - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluePhantom

the version that *doesn't *have Mariah Carey screeching like an alley cat in heat with it's ass on fire for five minutes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9aNIhxIz10]Badfinger - I Can&#39;t Live (If Living Is Without You) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsMGlHtVV9o]The Pursuit of Happiness "Cigarette Dangles" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhPPJ5dolxU]Marianne Faithfull - As Tears Go By (1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

And here's a dedication to all my exes...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N29vkIT3eo&feature=related]Garbage - Stupid Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Shirley twofer.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFlCXVlKFFA&feature=related]Garbage - Special - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

90s chicks kicked ass...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-HLxpWGCzc]These are Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yam5uK6e-bQ&ob=av2e]The Cranberries - Dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Devon.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCZuYS-9qaw&ob=av2e]Billy Idol - Cradle Of Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6Kspj3OO0s&ob=av2e]The Cranberries - Linger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Can't say "90s chicks" and leave out Gwen Stefani....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtTj4cramPM&ob=av3e]No Doubt - Hella Good - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Gwen twofer...90s chicks...yummmmy....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubvV498pyIM&ob=av2e]No Doubt - It&#39;s My Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Yes, Beavis, the 90s certainly kicked ass....Now let's both have a Napoleon brandy and a nice cigar.

Yeah, yeah...That would be cool...

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mICybM1sRY&feature=related]Colective Soul - Shine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

This one goes out to my pals in orange...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab0E8duvuMs]Linkin Park - In The End - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyTdtf0LFMk]Toy Matinee - Last Plane Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nPPRQeTxTY&ob=av2e]John Mellencamp - Wild Night ft. Me&#39;Shell Ndegeocello - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU&feature=related]ZZ Top - La Grange - YouTube[/ame]
ZZ Top - La Grange


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCcOeViiB1w&feature=related]ZZ Top - Legs - YouTube[/ame]
ZZ Top - Legs


----------



## SFC Ollie

Intense said:


> ZZ Top - Legs - YouTube
> ZZ Top - Legs



Excellent song. But this is a better video............


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvBJLZPB7M8]ZZ Top with Carmen Electra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGwDYBWEDSc]Eva Cassidy - Fields of Gold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02ZKmCQl3vw&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac - Never Going Back Again - YouTube[/ame]
Fleetwood Mac - Never Going Back Again


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNavPWHmfI0&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac - Dreams - YouTube[/ame]
Fleetwood Mac - Dreams


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R44FFMejVTU&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac - The Chain - YouTube[/ame]
Fleetwood Mac - The Chain


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5NUxChT8rw&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac - Oh Daddy - YouTube[/ame]
Fleetwood Mac - Oh Daddy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc385d3Kx7s&feature=related]America - Ventura Highway - YouTube[/ame]
America - Ventura Highway


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3msTQV81yY&feature=related]America - Riverside - YouTube[/ame]
America - Riverside


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5OcnvgqwEc&feature=related]America - California Revisited - YouTube[/ame]
America - California Revisited


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk]Cool Change Little River Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> Cool Change Little River Band - YouTube



w00t...! Ropey's back...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk&feature=related]Green Grass and High Tides - YouTube[/ame]
Green Grass and High Tides


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTXpB-JGdC8]Rolling Stones - Big Hits, High Tide and Green Grass (1966) SACD Part 1/3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTFvAvsHC_Y]Boz Scaggs & Duane Allman ~ Loan Me A Dime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48KfsOen_vA&feature=related]Bonnie Bramlett and Delbert McClinton - Givin&#39; It Up for Your Love. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Crackerjack

[youtube]ggpWtjh-Ckk[/youtube]​


----------



## Crackerjack

[youtube]GRvrs8yDBbo[/youtube]

​


----------



## NLT

Anything by Gangsta Grass


----------



## Crackerjack

NLT said:


> Anything by Gangsta Grass


Interesting!

[youtube]JovA1T98IdU[/youtube]​


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Jerry Garcia Band Shoreline 91.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GikGnKuehms&feature=related]Grateful Dead - Sugaree 1972 (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - Sugaree 1972 (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkI50SnewOE&feature=related]Grateful Dead - Not Fade Away 6-30-74 - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - Not Fade Away 6-30-74


----------



## Intense

THE ROLLING STONES - WILD HORSES


----------



## Intense

Rolling Stones - You can't always get what you want


----------



## Intense

Rolling Stones - Honky Tonk Women


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TVTNl2C2iw&feature=related]The Allman Brothers Band - One Way Out - YouTube[/ame]
The Allman Brothers Band - One Way Out


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgqFyTLfu3E&feature=related]The Allman Brothers Band- In Memory of Elizabeth Reed (Live) Pt.1 - YouTube[/ame]
The Allman Brothers Band- In Memory of Elizabeth Reed (Live) Pt.1 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHiiHiE8h_s&feature=related]The Allman Brothers Band- In Memory of Elizabeth Reed (Live) Pt.2 - YouTube[/ame]
The Allman Brothers Band- In Memory of Elizabeth Reed (Live) Pt.2


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qFdcHo7Z7w]Bruce Springsteen - Rosalita (Come Out Tonight) (Live In Phoenix &#39;78) [The Promise] - 1080p HD! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e21Nd58LrNQ]Stanley Turrentine - Sunny - YouTube[/ame]
Stanley Turrentine - Sunny


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpG2arB7Lqs&feature=related]ERIC CLAPTON & DAVID SANBORN-Goin&#39; Down Slow - YouTube[/ame]
ERIC CLAPTON & DAVID SANBORN-Goin' Down Slow


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25aD-I2armo&feature=related]David Sanborn & Joey DeFrancesco - Let The Good Times Roll - YouTube[/ame]
David Sanborn & Joey DeFrancesco - Let The Good Times Roll


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KudbmgmKXco&feature=related]Paul McCartney & Wings - Nineteen Hundred and Eighy-Five [WiS] - YouTube[/ame]
Paul McCartney & Wings - Nineteen Hundred and Eighy-Five [WiS]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJA69C6SlRk]Feeling Good, Nina Simone - YouTube[/ame]
Feeling Good, Nina Simone


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoBlmp9cOL4&feature=related]Etta James, Gladys Night and Chaka Khan - Ain&#39;t Nobody Business (live BB King & Friends) [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]
Etta James, Gladys Night and Chaka Khan - Ain't Nobody Business (live BB King & Friends) [HQ]


----------



## Mr. H.

Over and over and over again...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WNrx2jq184]FAMILY GUY - Bird is the Word! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Change Little River Band - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w00t...! Ropey's back...
Click to expand...


Missed musing with you, Intense, Meister, etc... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKCXS9WKzuo]Frank Zappa Guitar Solo - 1991[/ame]

Frank Zappa - Solo - Dying of Cancer and the first time touching the guitar after three years.

Frank's the man.


----------



## midcan5

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbFWAtFb18k]The National - Squalor Victoria - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubBpu3MHmtM]Mott the Hoople - All the Way From Memphis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAtBrsdfnhs&feature=related]T. Rex - (Bang A Gong) Get It On [1971] Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYuYfvQv4eo&feature=related]Joey DeFrancesco & George Coleman - Ceora - YouTube[/ame]
Joey DeFrancesco & George Coleman - Ceora


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXRvFTeE8h8&feature=related]George Coleman Octet - Simone - YouTube[/ame]
George Coleman Octet - Simone


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCqSWIl1sJQ&feature=related]Gato Barbieri "Marnie" (1974) - YouTube[/ame]
Gato Barbieri "Marnie" (1974)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4Sd88FKry4&feature=related]Gato Barbieri Circulos - YouTube[/ame]
Gato Barbieri Circulos


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aeDaG6Uo-M]Uriah Heep - The Wizard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NLT

Clannad


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ewaz0Fzewns]ELO - Fire On High (NASA UFO Footage) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMh4qm6vCtM&feature=related]Ringo Starr - It Don&#39;t Come Easy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoEsMdBzISo&feature=related]Chicago - Feelin&#39; Stronger Every Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhMuCiAe6vA]Mason Williams - Classical Gas - ORIGINAL STEREO VERSION - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRJe3pYRDhc]Carly Simon - Anticipation (1971) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBUQ3dsXqq0]Steely Dan - Dirty Work - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pey29CLID3I]Simon & Garfunkel : El Condor Pasa (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
Simon & Garfunkel : El Condor Pasa (1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJTiXoMCppw&feature=related]Hallelujah - Leonard Cohen - YouTube[/ame]
Hallelujah - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ85Hep0kD0]john prine...hello in there.. - YouTube[/ame]
john prine...hello in there..


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9MqQJAPJaQ&feature=related]Tom Waits - New Coat Of Paint - YouTube[/ame]
Tom Waits - New Coat Of Paint


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCWVuCCWqzQ]Sanford Townsend Band - Smoke From a Distant Fire - YouTube[/ame]
Sanford Townsend Band - Smoke From a Distant Fire


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHq87F2fS-s]Marshall Tucker Band / This Ol&#39; Cowboy - YouTube[/ame]
Marshall Tucker Band / This Ol' Cowboy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8cUvPyvsg&feature=related]Marshall Tucker Band - "Take The Highway" - YouTube[/ame]
Marshall Tucker Band - "Take The Highway"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qhl4UW_gFfY&feature=related]Fire On The Mountain - Marshall Tucker Greatest Hits - YouTube[/ame]
Fire On The Mountain - Marshall Tucker Greatest Hits


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFMCCNsd_ow&feature=channel_video_title]Ghosts Of You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MAz9NY44Qc]Big Iron - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Marty Robbins was awesome!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn3JB51NH_M]El Paso - Marty Robbins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLSU4KRXZ9o]Creed - One (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY]Pink Floyd The Wall - Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ul-cZyuYq4]Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv8AVi44NIc&feature=related]The Eagles - Take It To The Limit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0&feature=related]Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg&feature=related]Bob Seger- Turn the Page - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fPQC4eRJuk]Styx-Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OOUY1Z_XOQ]Journey - Feeling That Way/Anytime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXf2PbEPQ-Y&feature=related]STYX- "Show Me The Way" - YouTube[/ame]
STYX- "Show Me The Way"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO62scTZ7Qk&feature=related]Styx - Grand Illusion - YouTube[/ame]
Styx - Grand Illusion


----------



## Intense

Hot Tuna - Trimmed And Burning - Keep Your Lamps Trimmed And Burning


----------



## bayoubill




----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6up076lSH8]Allman Brothers - Whipping Post, 9/23/70 HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XcTyEKSnYg&feature=related]Easy - The Commodores - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2LSSgQMc2E]For Your Love - Yardbirds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

jesus fuckin' christ... been spendin' way too much time in the politics part of this site...

clearing my head out with this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZMmV6xXYFw]Humble Pie - I Don&#39;t Need No Doctor - 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYA16z2-xFg]Grateful Dead - Birdsong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Klzq3zpayeY&feature=related]Huey Lewis And The News - 1982 - Workin&#39; For A Livin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
Huey Lewis And The News - 1982 - Workin' For A Livin'


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqIQorTXIkk]Waiting For the End of The World - Elvis Costello - YouTube[/ame]
Waiting For the End of The World - Elvis Costello


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gj-CPouUAWo&feature=related]Elvis Costello And The Attractions "Watching The Detectives" - YouTube[/ame]
Elvis Costello And The Attractions "Watching The Detectives"


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwtiPwW3npo]The Rolling Stones - Hot Stuff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKjvOTZXvoY]Jewish Princess - Frank Zappa (Home-made video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRME2erZ_LM&feature=related]John Lennon - Bring It Home To Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Love the guitar solo in this one....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edtl5W4XNLk]Fooled Around and Fell in Love ~ Elvin Bishop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Zander said:


> Love the guitar solo in this one....
> 
> Fooled Around and Fell in Love ~ Elvin Bishop - YouTube



yep... one of my all-time favorite Southern rock 'n blues tunes...


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeMXaq62aZM]The Things (That) I Used To Do - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Topaz - The B-52's
Follow Your Bliss - The B-52's

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-C0D0I3ZTY]Topaz & Follow Your Bliss by The B-52's - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## croncris

Metallica - One


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGho1QZO4Us]Little Wing - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble - YouTube[/ame]
Little Wing - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJutFBT8cg8&feature=related]Empty Arms - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble - YouTube[/ame]
Empty Arms - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoA5cqDSasM]Neil Young Down By The River - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Young Down By The River


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW1l6hS0OPc&feature=related]Neil Young - Old Man - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Young - Old Man


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6ibl6PIKPM&feature=related]Neil Young Cowgirl In The Sand - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Young Cowgirl In The Sand


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMs3PCDM8Eg]Neil Young - Hey Hey My My - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Young - Hey Hey My My


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAdtUDaBfRA&feature=related]Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_yc231bMIk]Come Down In Time - Elton John (Tumbleweed Connection 2 of 10) - YouTube[/ame]
Come Down In Time - Elton John


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBOSV_mEVhE&feature=related]Al Kooper & Mike Bloomfield - The Weight - YouTube[/ame]
Al Kooper & Mike Bloomfield - The Weight


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IGoaYIVyVg&feature=related]Mike Bloomfield Al Kooper & Steven Stills Season Of The Witch - YouTube[/ame]
Mike Bloomfield Al Kooper & Steven Stills Season Of The Witch


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkC7rSaKgis&feature=related]AL KOOPER I Stand Alone , (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BsnmMkdPOM&feature=related]Tower of Power - So Very Hard to Go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUwjNBjqR-c&feature=related]Cats In The Cradle-Harry Chapin - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDhYrwtus5s]Cold Mountain- The Scarlet Tide - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Alan Stallion

Destroy All Lawyers - Mojo Nixon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epAWlwUXHOQ]Mojo Nixon - Destroy All Lawyers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Something To Believe In - The Ramones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vexjWIvwsVg]Something To Believe In - The Ramones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Transfusion - Nervous Norvus

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtzKr7ERmXE]Nervous Norvus - Transfusion (1956) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Monster - Fred Schneider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUnO4gK_56g]MONSTER FRED SCHNEIDER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Jurassic Park - Weird Al Yankovic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh4zvQfDhi0&ob=av3e]"Weird Al" Yankovic - Jurassic Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUjSSXdnYZY]James Taylor - Her Town Too (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlwhNQiwTII&feature=related]JAMES TAYLOR - steamroller blues - YouTube[/ame]
JAMES TAYLOR - steamroller blues


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJtf7R_oVaw&ob=av2e]38 Special - Hold On Loosely - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

_The Big Country_ Theme - City Of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQTH3a0mjR8]The Big Country Theme - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-HNcsUZoXk]DON MCLEAN-CASTLES IN THE AIR - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

_The Magnificent Seven_ Theme 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iteRKvRKFA]Magnificent Seven Theme - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Hilly's Theme - Henry Mancini

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lur5KIcTlWU]Henry Mancini - Hilly's Theme - Silver Streak, Soundtrack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

The Lonely Man Theme

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU5aTiJEGGk]The Lonely Man Theme - Incredible Hulk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Theme from _A Summer Place _- Henry Mancini


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRu4aLAG2AI]Henry Mancini - Theme from A Summer Place - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Ry Cooder - All Shook Up

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-e0XvZHYGA]Ry Cooder - All Shook Up[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Johnny and Edgar Winter - Fast Life Rider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-L5UIS3sbVY]Johnny and Edgar Winter - Fast Life Rider[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS6IgvPzQes]Los Indios Tabajaras - Maria Elena - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG7rXv-3phA]Love Letters - By Ketty Lester - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rick Derringer - Rock & Roll Hoochie Koo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdHnGyU1yJQ&feature=related]Rick Derringer - Rock & Roll Hoochie Koo[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp5JCrSXkJY]Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Turtles - Elenore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCaCwYO-09Y]Turtles - Elenore[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Buffalo Springfield - Mr. Soul - Live 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Y9aFr2GuuA]Buffalo Springfield - Mr. Soul - YouTube[/ame]

I'll cop out to the change, But a stranger is putting the tease on. <--  What lyrics.


----------



## rdean

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLexgOxsZu0&feature=BFa&list=FLv_Mfrptks2uudK8eaiK9JQ&lf=plcp&context=C3ac78f7FDOEgsToPDskKJZhAYgl5fgXtt50q6H7k4]Bruno Mars - The Lazy Song [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]

Here's a song that's received 35 thousand dislikes on Youtube and still has over 200 million hits.


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhGnuHuD5Fc]Raconteurs Bang Bang - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TehFZ38kt6o]Thin Lizzy-Whiskey in the jar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPE9uSFFxrI]Muse - Resistance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH6TJU0qWoY]The Verve - Lucky Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mkr19RSG6k]Broken Bells - The High Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWhXyNL74yI]Candlebox - Far Behind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crdq2oYNaoc]Slash - Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix Tribute) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W6hBI1SAL4]David Gilmour Marooned - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33Jaodra7AY]Rory Gallagher - Bullfrog Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Gapin' Chapin' - WOLD

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l0fH0dRUow]Harry Chapin W.O.L.D.[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPaSDpJhqY0]America - Horse With No Name[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rick Danko - Sip The Wine

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q53twA7I02Q]Rick Danko - Sip The Wine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Carlos Santana - Let the Children Play


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcbkpdCcav0&feature=related]Carlos Santana - No One to Depend On - YouTube[/ame]
Carlos Santana - No One to Depend On


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmUet4uV_7A&feature=related]Santana - Dance Sister Dance (Baila Mi Hermana) - YouTube[/ame]
Santana - Dance Sister Dance (Baila Mi Hermana)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkC0MnQd5pI&feature=related]I love you much too much (Carlos Santana) Fillmore - YouTube[/ame]
I love you much too much (Carlos Santana) Fillmore


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ntVDsa3BiA]cat stevens - Hard Headed Woman - Tea For The Tillerman - YouTube[/ame]
cat stevens - Hard Headed Woman - Tea For The Tillerman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP6B9HttRI8&feature=related]Cat Stevens - Oh Very Young - YouTube[/ame]
Cat Stevens - Oh Very Young


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r3rA6dTMCY&feature=related]cat stevens - Wild World - Tea For The Tillerman - YouTube[/ame]
cat stevens - Wild World - Tea For The Tillerman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPr_WQm0-UY&feature=related]cat stevens - Where Do The Children Play - Tea For The Tille - YouTube[/ame]
cat stevens - Where Do The Children Play - Tea For The Tille


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLOpyx2bdQA&feature=related]cat stevens - Miles From Nowhere - Tea For The Tillerman - YouTube[/ame]
cat stevens - Miles From Nowhere - Tea For The Tillerman


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QaI-M9sxW4]Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

RIP Whitney -- Far too young.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjg02q2gLsk]Whitney Houston-I Have Nothing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfPOXmT9HMA]Whitney Houston - I Wanna Dance With Somebody (Who Loves Me) - YouTube[/ame]

Singer Whitney Houston dead at age 48 | CTV Calgary


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHacDYj8KZM]If I Had $1,000,000 - Barenaked Ladies [BEST ONE] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPoEA43cqKc&feature=related]Everlast ~ What It&#39;s Like (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9nPf7w7pDI]Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You - Lyrics 

R.I.P. Whitney


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XVATLAuYWU]Gallowbraid - Ashen Eidolon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

Intense said:


> Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You - Lyrics - YouTube
> Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You - Lyrics
> 
> R.I.P. Whitney




Her rendition of the National Anthem put it out of reach for anyone else.

Incredible singer.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnhxG8SEZpE]Jackson Browne - Fountain of Sorrow - YouTube[/ame]
Jackson Browne - Fountain of Sorrow


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv7QePVVDHU&feature=related]Jackson Browne - Rock Me on the Water - YouTube[/ame]
Jackson Browne - Rock Me on the Water


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DlAlbPFeys&feature=related]Jackson Browne - Doctor My Eyes - YouTube[/ame]
Jackson Browne - Doctor My Eyes


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmDakhg45rk]Ooh Child Original- The Five Stairsteps - YouTube[/ame]
Ooh Child Original- The Five Stairsteps


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoJyeA-IAv4]The Spiral Staircase More Today Than Yesterday - YouTube[/ame]
The Spiral Staircase More Today Than Yesterday


----------



## Ropey

PixieStix said:


> Gallowbraid - Ashen Eidolon - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEulyxBCA6c]Relaxation music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyfZcj0Hgi8]Dan Fogelberg ~ Wandering Shepherd - YouTube[/ame]
Dan Fogelberg ~ Wandering Shepherd


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFJ5FGerf6Y&feature=related]Dan Fogelberg - Nature Of The Game - Live in L.A. 1985 - YouTube[/ame]
Dan Fogelberg - Nature Of The Game - Live in L.A. 1985


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYzlVDlE72w]Whitney Houston - Greatest Love Of All - YouTube[/ame]
Whitney Houston - Greatest Love Of All


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9hYpM0o7x8]Jim Croce - I Got A Name (Original Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Jim Croce - I Got A Name (Original Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLfYI_oXOlg&feature=related]Jim Croce - Time In A Bottle -HD - YouTube[/ame]
Jim Croce - Time In A Bottle -HD


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05nSiPyg0yo&feature=related]Jim Croce - Photographs And Memories - YouTube[/ame]
Jim Croce - Photographs And Memories


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59BZxgohr9g&feature=related]Bobby Goldsboro - Honey - YouTube[/ame]
Bobby Goldsboro - Honey


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pyC7WnvLT4&feature=artist]Albert Hammond - It Never Rains In Southern California - YouTube[/ame]
Albert Hammond - It Never Rains In Southern California


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPrixYOTNHw]Dr. Hook - Sylvia&#39;s Mother - YouTube[/ame]
Dr. Hook - Sylvia's Mother


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZeTlMpnfHk&feature=related]hypnotized Fleetwood Mac - YouTube[/ame]
hypnotized Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHJb87nNsGY]Fleetwood Mac - Sara - YouTube[/ame]
Fleetwood Mac - Sara


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7jW8_2Us5c]Head East- Never Been Any Reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9nfVrusSMg&feature=related]Rainbow - Man on the Silver Mountain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

The uncensored version...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MbWBhjGdLM]Liz Phair - Why Cant I (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndYEdGd8Gs4]Pink Floyd-Hey You (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUu7kYDs4Vw&feature=related]Pink Floyd - Is There Anybody Out There? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_xPjG08J7E&feature=fvst]Stay - Oingo Boingo- Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reJgCQ4jgkc&feature=fvwrel]We Close Our Eyes - Oingo Boingo (Lyrics).wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFU_5Ng-4DM&feature=related]Just another day - Oingo Boingo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M2rftMbuvE]Try to Believe - Oingo Boingo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puFKPPftM5g]Oingo Boingo Nasty Habits - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72Fvp2s3ZBc&feature=related]J&#39;attendrai - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxbAR42jch8&feature=related]Spyro Gyra - Morning Dance - http://www.Chaylz.com - YouTube[/ame]
Spyro Gyra - Morning Dance - http://www.Chaylz.com


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxbAR42jch8&feature=related]Spyro Gyra - Morning Dance - http://www.Chaylz.com - YouTube[/ame]
Spyro Gyra - Morning Dance - http://www.Chaylz.com


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14pitnJlcv4&feature=related]Breezin&#39; - George Benson studio version - YouTube[/ame]
Breezin' - George Benson studio version


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPHmsEoLsL0&feature=related]Love&#39;s Theme - Barry White - YouTube[/ame]
Love's Theme - Barry White


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gbz-Lau5tc&feature=related]Patrick Swayze - She&#39;s like the wind - YouTube[/ame]
Patrick Swayze - She's like the wind


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMk_OYEQW7U&feature=related]Daryl Hall & John Oates - Maneater - YouTube[/ame]
Daryl Hall & John Oates - Maneater


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54IN3URGuM8&feature=related]TEARS FOR FEARS - SHOUT (ORIGINAL) - YouTube[/ame]
TEARS FOR FEARS - SHOUT


----------



## techieny




----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnFehrRQCiE]GIN BLOSSOMS "Alison Road" (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZpUUrEWnWQ]TOAD THE WET SPROCKET - ALL I WANT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYIAfiVGluk]Imogen Heap - Hide And Seek - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtOE3Cy-FJI]Paul Revere and the Raiders - Kicks 1966 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYkjPWwTHzo]Badfinger - Baby Blue (1971) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Bikini Girls With Machine Guns - The Cramps

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEocVKbDAo8]BIKINI GIRLS WITH MACHINE GUNS - CRAMPS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

OK Go sure makes some of the more interesting videos...

Needing/Getting - OK Go

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MejbOFk7H6c]OK Go - Needing/Getting - Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GqL94XRMvU&feature=related]Mitch Ryder & Detroit Wheels - Live, 1966 (Jenny Take A Ride) - YouTube[/ame]
Mitch Ryder & Detroit Wheels - Live, 1966 (Jenny Take A Ride)


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLExJhLHUXM]Yes-Yours is No Disgrace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltDMr7IVg9A]Hot Tuna - Uncle Sam Blues (1971) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6atUODsWGs]Smith - Baby Its You[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Adele - Baby It's You

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymsSAQ0IaWA]Adele - Baby It's You[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Three Dog Night - Mama Told Me Not to Come

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKaQzQAlNn4]Three Dog Night - Mama Told Me Not to Come[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Three Dog Night - One (Is The Loneliest Number)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSy_FRXqzZs]Three Dog Night - One Is The Loneliest Number[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Todd Rundgren - Hello It's Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsezr0qiFIc]Todd Rundgren - Hello It's Me[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Gordon Lightfoot - Early Morning Rain 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP_MDIYhPH0]Gordon Lightfoot - Early Morning Rain (Live in Chicago - 1979)[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Peter Paul & Mary - Early Morning Rain

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OCnHNk2Hac]Peter Paul & Mary - Early Morning Rain[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Mama Cass, Mary Travers & Joni Mitchell - I Shall Be Released

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aYAUE6is7I]Mama Cass, Mary Travers & Joni Mitchell - I Shall Be Released[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAfFfqiYLp0&ob=av3e]Kanye West - All Of The Lights ft. Rihanna, Kid Cudi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

&#9829; &#9835; &#9834; Eddie and the Cruisers: Tender Years HQ &#9829; &#9835; &#9834;


----------



## Intense

New York City Song - John Cafferty and the Beaver Brown Band


----------



## Alan Stallion

Imagination - Xymox

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4gBCSY7UtI]Clan Of Xymox- Imagination - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Obsession - Xymox

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHH71eHS7rg]Clan Of Xymox - Obsession - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZsppOw2Mxk&feature=related]I Just Want to Celebrate - Rare Earth - YouTube[/ame]
I Just Want to Celebrate - Rare Earth


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4&feature=related]Styx - Renegade - YouTube[/ame]
Styx - Renegade


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7DFsBcVMDA&feature=related]Rush- Tom Sawyer - YouTube[/ame]
Rush- Tom Sawyer


----------



## Alan Stallion

Stranger - Clan of Xymox
(sans long intro)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuKgAj9m-Fc]Clan Of Xymox-Stranger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Dreamhouse - X-mal Deutschland

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spz8Kd9hqrM]X-mal Deutschland - Dreamhouse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

I'll Be Near You - X-mal Deutschland

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jnVHbBC8p0]Xmal Deutschland - I'll Be Near You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Let Me Be - Xavier Rudd

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5HbX5l-Abs]Xavier Rudd - Let Me Be Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Making Plans For Nigel - XTC

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C6bVckO_CM]XTC: Making Plans for Nigel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsaTElBljOE]Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - YouTube[/ame]
Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0LTRPMpOVM&feature=related]Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress by The Hollies - YouTube[/ame]
Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress by The Hollies


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIxm0Th55Iw&feature=related]Fifth Dimension - Up Up And Away [HD video / Good(+) picture quality] - YouTube[/ame]
Fifth Dimension - Up Up And Away


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlqwpq7xycU&feature=related]The Association - Windy (1967) - YouTube[/ame]
The Association - Windy (1967)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH9CzRSYqxg&feature=related]THE FOUR SEASONS - I&#39;VE GOT YOU UNDER MY SKIN - YouTube[/ame]
THE FOUR SEASONS - I'VE GOT YOU UNDER MY SKIN


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuKeSUUK-A4&feature=related]Young Rascals - How Can I Be Sure (1967) - YouTube[/ame]
Young Rascals - How Can I Be Sure (1967)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lHSQaijjbA&feature=related]Young Rascals- I&#39;ve Been Lonely Too Long - YouTube[/ame]
Young Rascals- I've Been Lonely Too Long


----------



## Ropey

Bob Seger - Shame On The Moon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsnZMee16lk]Bob Seger - Shame On The Moon[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bob Seger - Turn the Page

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI]Bob Seger - Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Whiskey in the Jar - Metallica

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWvQA_-DxPE]Whiskey in the Jar - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Metallica - The Four Horsemen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwypN3YI4m0]Metallica - The Four Horsemen[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgd46QiHz4I]Ferris Buller Sing&#39;s - Twist And Shout - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRK4AwS3dh8&feature=related]The Dramatics "In The Rain" - YouTube[/ame]
The Dramatics "In The Rain"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-ToR5YyBdQ&feature=related]The Four Tops "Still Waters Run Deep" (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
The Four Tops "Still Waters Run Deep" (1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEVCRdTBeYc]The four tops - Baby i need your loving - YouTube[/ame]
The four tops - Baby i need your loving


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV97roslmt0&feature=related]The Temptations - Get Ready - YouTube[/ame]
The Temptations - Get Ready


----------



## Intense

Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes-Wake Up Everybody


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hNNX73TrJM&feature=related]Hamilton, Joe Frank, & Reynolds - Fallin&#39; in Love (1975) - YouTube[/ame]
Hamilton, Joe Frank, & Reynolds - Fallin' in Love (1975)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smHIZ8ZrcaY&feature=related]Blood Sweat and Tears-Without Her - YouTube[/ame]
Blood Sweat and Tears-Without Her


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATg8CdRD68E]Harry Nilsson - WITHOUT YOU - YouTube[/ame]
Harry Nilsson - WITHOUT YOU


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QghwNqlCRE&feature=related]Harry Nilsson ~ Jump Into The Fire ~ Nilsson Schmilsson - YouTube[/ame]
Harry Nilsson ~ Jump Into The Fire ~ Nilsson Schmilsson


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes - YouTube[/ame]
Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2T0RpkyqUU&feature=related]Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Studio Version + Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Suite: Judy Blue Eyes


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roLFgBDIS6s&feature=related]Steely Dan FM - YouTube[/ame]
Steely Dan FM


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHaQGotOECw&feature=related]Hey Nineteen by Steely Dan - YouTube[/ame]
Hey Nineteen by Steely Dan


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu7QvGetuhw&feature=related]Blood, Sweat & Tears - I Can&#39;t Quit Here (Album Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Blood, Sweat & Tears - I Can't Quit Here (Album Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li-Ftns0vEc]Walkin&#39; In The Wind - YouTube[/ame]
Blood, Sweat & Tears - I Can't Quit Here (Album Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpFIw_CngUE&feature=related]Traffic - Light Up or Leave Me Alone - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Light Up or Leave Me Alone


----------



## Ropey

Sting - Fields Of Gold

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLVq0IAzh1A&ob=av3n]Sting - Fields Of Gold[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Leon Russell - A Song For You

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37dw2r45Xzg]*[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Tightrope

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNuXO60G33w]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Tightrope[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auOLK9mhirI&feature=related]Rolling Stones - Cry To Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFLJFl7ws_0]Rolling Stones-Wild Horses - YouTube[/ame]
Rolling Stones-Wild Horses


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgFsiDtC2fk&feature=related]Let&#39;s Get the Show on the Road - Michael Stanley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyXCkjMBK70]NAPOLEON XIV THEY&#39;RE COMING TO TAKE ME AWAY HA-HAAA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd0WOD9yw0E]Boobs A Lot - The Holy Modal Rounders - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGefoxS-pH4]Golden Slumbers ~ Carry that Weight, The Beatles on a Church Organ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgzOzmnH4I4]Rolling Stones - Fortune Teller - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_f_tkpFxv4&NR=1&feature=fvwp]Rolling Stones - 2000 Light Years From Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUnPO9qmRuk&feature=related]The Rolling Stones - Jumping Jack Flash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wC5dL-mOok&feature=endscreen&NR=1]The Rolling Stones - It&#39;s Only Rock &#39;N Roll (But I Like It) [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZIi188Cakk]Jumpin&#39; Jack Flash/Young Blood - Leon Russell (Concert For Bangladesh) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Thunder - Boys Like Girls

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIoOCayO1mo]Thunder - Boys Like Girls[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

James Blunt - Goodbye my lover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rNPjh8LnOc]James Blunt - Goodbye my lover[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to the ORIGINAL hot 97 

www.originalhot97.com


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57RIlznOpDM&feature=related]Paul Simon - Late in the Evening + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Paul Simon - Late in the Evening + lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91euERWH2M4]50 Ways to Leave your Lover - Paul Simon - YouTube[/ame]
50 Ways to Leave your Lover - Paul Simon


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5_QV97eYqM&feature=related]Simon & Garfunkel - Cecilia - YouTube[/ame]
Simon & Garfunkel - Cecilia


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0gLnfSgdLA&feature=related]Simon & Garfunkel - Bye Bye Love - YouTube[/ame]
Simon & Garfunkel - Bye Bye Love


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I&feature=related]Hit the road Jack! - YouTube[/ame]
Hit the road Jack!


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsC4cH-v3ns&ob=av3n]I&#39;ve got a woman - Ray Charles live at Olympia - YouTube[/ame]
I've got a woman - Ray Charles live at Olympia


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAjeSS3kktA&feature=related]Ray Charles - What&#39;d I Say LIVE - YouTube[/ame]
Ray Charles - What'd I Say LIVE


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8tuTSi6Sck]Nina Simone/ Feeling Good - YouTube[/ame]
Nina Simone/ Feeling Good


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtBbyglq37E&feature=related]Aretha Franklin - I say a little prayer ( Official song ) HQ version , Photos / Photoshoots - YouTube[/ame]
Aretha Franklin - I say a little prayer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD2D6eter7M&feature=related]Edwin Hawkins - Oh happy day - YouTube[/ame]
Edwin Hawkins - Oh happy day


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpOlIRc3POk&feature=related]Rush Different Strings - YouTube[/ame]
Rush Different Strings


----------



## Alan Stallion

No Woman, No Cry - Bob Marley

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4kpqDF9j6Q]Bob Marley- No Woman No Cry with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFRbZJXjWIA&feature=related]Bob Marley Jammin - YouTube[/ame]
Bob Marley Jammin


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVANQheoRUw&feature=related]Curtis Mayfield - Diamond in the Back - YouTube[/ame]
Curtis Mayfield - Diamond in the Back


----------



## Ropey

R.E.M. King of Birds

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49AMohGRtow]R.E.M. King of Birds[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RawwI77ytIM]Joni Mitchell - Sisotowbell Lane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-G-GHTFoX4]Mark Knopfler - Romeo And Juliet A Night In London - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkF_yaXYbeg]ZZ Top - Groovy Little Hippie Pad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkPeqK8Ui20&feature=related"]ZZ TOP - El Diablo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v--dFfte8rs&feature=related]ZZ TOP - Francine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCsE_sYEZUE&feature=related"]ZZ Top Beer Drinkers And Hell Raisers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSIwVFxk0jA&feature=related]ZZ Top - Heard It On The X - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

ZZ Top - Cheap Sunglasses - YouTube


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDnlU6rPfwY]The Band, Up On Cripple Creek - YouTube[/ame]

at 0.36, Canadian dude mentions the town where I was born nearly 60 years ago...


----------



## bayoubill

Canadian geezers rockin' out...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoUTZ3ccP70]running back to saskatoon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Canadian asshole wags his finger at me...


----------



## bayoubill

southern assholes tell Neil Young to go fuck himself...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye5BuYf8q4o&feature=related]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Randy Newman speaks the truth...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nGw_vAnqPI]Randy Newman - Rednecks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTFrAwa0kak&feature=related]Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - 4 Way Street (Track 15) - YouTube[/ame]
Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - 4 Way Street (Track 15)


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67ht1Hihjis]Loudon Wainwright III - Unrequited - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfkfhwkdAgk]Loudon Wainwwright III - "On the rocks" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJsz_OkCji8&feature=related]Loudon Wainwright III Mr Guilty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgyMUChgcbU]Warren Zevon - Lawyers, Guns, and Money - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLpfbcXTeo8&ob=av3e]Phil Collins - I Dont Care Anymore (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]
Phil Collins - I Dont Care Anymore


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smejqhzfnnM]Genesis- Man on the corner - YouTube[/ame]
Genesis- Man on the corner


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=manxPVTLth8]In the Air tonight LIVE- phil collins - YouTube[/ame]
In the Air tonight LIVE- phil collins


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpFIw_CngUE]Traffic - Light Up or Leave Me Alone - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Light Up or Leave Me Alone


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7-8sCLWwLk&feature=related]Ten Years After - I&#39; d Love To Change The World - YouTube[/ame]
Ten Years After - I' d Love To Change The World


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKxZY0DIxIk&feature=related]Uriah Heep - Easy Livin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
Uriah Heep - Easy Livin'


----------



## Crackerjack

[youtube]YFcf_494Ee0[/youtube]​


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU_JJUi1swI&feature=related]Wishbone Ash - The Way Of The World (Full Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Wishbone Ash - The Way Of The World (Full Version)


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxDcWvZCSRg&ob=av2e]I Don&#39;t Care - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EikcDJppWbg&feature=related]Rare Earth - Get Ready Original Full Version - YouTube[/ame]
Rare Earth - Get Ready Original Full Version


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4VCpTZye10&ob=av3n]Three Days Grace - Break - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTTAPCUtbc8&feature=related]Golden Earring - Twilight Zone (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]
Golden Earring - Twilight Zone (HQ)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5GA5DNnhbs]George Thoroughgood -Bad to the Bone - YouTube[/ame]
George Thoroughgood -Bad to the Bone


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0]Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version) - YouTube[/ame]
Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBMT3OMEPwk&feature=related]Five Finger Death Punch Far From Home - YouTube[/ame]
Five Finger Death Punch Far From Home


----------



## PixieStix

My condolences to Metallica fans, MoonSorrow just killed them with their cover of "For Whom The Bell Tolls" IMHO, of course

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT63PZ6zF9g]Moonsorrow - For Whom The Bell Tolls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Take a listen to this. This is MUSIC for the soul. Instrumentals

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRHhWiIJj-M]Kroda - Poplach Meni, Richko (2004) - Apocalypse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za17qwfWgMY&feature=related]Season of the witch - Terry Reid - YouTube[/ame]
Season of the witch - Terry Reid


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgUIvEElixQ&feature=related]Johnny Winter Higway 61 - YouTube[/ame]
Johnny Winter Higway 61


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe7jFcGjYqs&feature=related]JOHNNY AND EDGAR WINTER : LIVE 1970 : TOBACCO ROAD . - YouTube[/ame]
JOHNNY AND EDGAR WINTER : LIVE 1970 : TOBACCO ROAD .


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEQZTzIYRXs&feature=related]Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein 1973 - YouTube[/ame]
Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein 1973


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCWdCKPtnYE]Bob Dylan - Times They are a-Changin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Crow

Awesome, Pixie! I looooove me some Kroda and Moonsorrow. You are way cool in my book. 

For anyone who cares enough about music to not shut it off if just because the album cover has skulls or a goatman on it or whatever, I highly reccomend Carcass. A fantastic introduction band into the wide world of extreme metal. The further back into their career you go, the more extreme the music. I cant even listen to their old stuff, too much for me these crazy kids screaming and banging on stuff.

Their final album pretty much invented the subgenre 'death n' roll' and should appeal to metallica fans. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiXwatdG30Y]Carcass-Keep on Rotting In The Free World - YouTube[/ame]

Their heartwork album single handedly spawed the HUGELY popular melodic death metal genre. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA6LqVfjMcg]Carcass - Heartwork (HD Audio) - YouTube[/ame]

And my personal favorite album "Necroticism: Descanting the Insalubrious" Haha, gotta love lyrics based on medical terminology. This album represents their shift from 'grindcore' into death metal with some grind elements. I cant listen to their pure grindcore stuff.


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhUkGIsKvn0]Carl Douglas - Kung fu fighting(original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8V1nFCP058&feature=related]Paul McCartney & Wings- Jet - YouTube[/ame]
Paul McCartney & Wings- Jet


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc-7G2OSsBY&feature=related]Band on the run Paul Mccartney & Wings High Quality Chords and Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Band on the run Paul Mccartney & Wings High Quality Chords and Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3RYvO2X0Oo&feature=related]The Beatles-While My Guitar Gently Weeps - YouTube[/ame]
The Beatles-While My Guitar Gently Weeps


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul and Storm » Your Love Is (Love Song With Metaphor)

*Your Love Is *(Love Song With Metaphor)

My love is a butterfly
Floating sweetly through a summer field
Spreading beauty and love under the midday sun
And your love is an entomologist
Chasing me down, ensnaring me in your net
And taking me home, jabbing a pin through my guts
And mounting me on your wall
A pin
Your love is a pin through my guts

My love is a sailing ship
Seeking out a friendly shore
To cast out my anchor, happily never sail no more
And your love is the ocean that drowns me
Leaving my bones to be picked at by crabs
And bringing settlers to the New World with smallpox and influenza
And wiping out the indigenous population
Smallpox
Your love is smallpox

You are a giant redwood falling on a family of deer
You are a soaring eagle landing in a minefield
You are river rising over the downtown levees
You are Christmas in Iran

My love is a tiny puppy
Knowing only joy and trust
Greeting each new day like a miraculous gift
And your love is an underground dog-fighting ring
Catching me and keeping me in a cage
On the brink of starvation
Torturing me daily until all I that know is hate and rage
And death holds no meaning for me
Just like Christopher Walken in the end of The Deer Hunter
Christopher Walken
Your love is Christopher Walken


http://www.paulandstorm.com/news2us/32-Your Love Is (Love Song With Metaphor) [studio verson].mp3


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOwou2JqDHY&feature=related]days are numbers alan parsons proyect.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
days are numbers alan parsons proyect.wmv


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksxMGzHAGJ4&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL2E0953C3C6ED82F6]The Alan Parsons Project- Shadow Of A Lonely Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfeRJ4JBEHc]The Alan Parsons Project- I Wouldn&#39;t Want To Be Like You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FekVR_SC5M]Little Feat Dixie Chicken - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhGnuHuD5Fc]Raconteurs Bang Bang - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3TyPGu_ygs]Chris Rea-Josephine (best version,long version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-E53gmeO-8&feature=related]LEONARD COHEN - WAITING FOR THE MIRACLE - YouTube[/ame]
LEONARD COHEN - WAITING FOR THE MIRACLE


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8UcpmUQkNU&feature=player_embedded]Devo Uncontrollable Urge - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ARY-iNfO5A&feature=fvst]Bob James -Take Me to The Mardi Gras (1975) - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roHYXrLhmHc]Barney Miller Theme Song HQ - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLeCB7Kn-VE&feature=related]Todd Rundgren - Hello It&#39;s Me (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IT9N6W3qzS0&feature=related]The Guess Who - These Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd50N9AqpI4&feature=related]ICE CUBE - "NO VASELINE" N.W.A DISS UNCENSORED !!! - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Dante

[youtube]LgVMMdOplHw[/youtube]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dATyZBEeDJ4&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLAC96A380AD501977]Country Joe & The Fish Live @ Woodstock 1969 Fish Cheer_I-Feel-Like-I'm-Fixing-To-Die-Rag.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMhq1L0cJf0]Jimi Hendrix - The Star Spangled Banner (Live at Woodstock 1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

This thing always made my eyes water before she died. Even more so now. Freaking awesome. God bless you, Whitney. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jeUINzHK9o]Whitney Houston (1963-2012) - Super Bowl XXV (1991) - The National Anthem of the United States - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsUM7V6Ku_8]Highwayman - Johnny Cash (the highwaymen) - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KTsXHXMkJA]The Dead Kennedys - Holiday in Cambodia - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-IkC3isMoc]David Bowie Ashes to Ashes - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Ropey

Allman Brothers & David Crosby ,Nash, Phil Lesh - Almost Cut My Hair

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNNXd_ywLso]Almost Cut My Hair -7/27/11 Beacon Theater[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Desmond Dekker - The Israelites (live)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e2aRfqp1sY]Desmond Dekker - The Israelites[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Lou Reed - Rock & Roll

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofh15rYolp4]Lou Reed - Rock & Roll[/ame]

Good intro.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG5e1oaen-M]Leonard Cohen - Everybody Knows - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKlu3A3BBgE&feature=related]"Lonely Is the Night" - by Billy Squier - YouTube[/ame]
"Lonely Is the Night" - by Billy Squier


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j83xviHVmGg&feature=related]Bachman - Turner Overdrive - Let It Ride - YouTube[/ame]
Bachman - Turner Overdrive - Let It Ride


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcJmAKpMdQE]"Little Bit O&#39; Soul" - The Little Darlings (ORIGINAL VERSION 1965) - YouTube[/ame]

"Little Bit O' Soul" - The Little Darlings (ORIGINAL VERSION 1965)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQpTEaPFHXQ&feature=related]The Soul Survivors - Expressway to Your Heart - YouTube[/ame]
The Soul Survivors - Expressway to Your Heart


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RRx7UPbkNs&feature=related]j.j jackson .... its alright - YouTube[/ame]
j.j jackson .... its alright


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lWJXDG2i0A&feature=related]Tom Petty - Free Fallin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
Tom Petty - Free Fallin'


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1jWCEJDof4&feature=related]Bloodstone - Natural High (extended Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Bloodstone - Natural High (extended Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsONaZj96Q4&feature=related]Tower Of Power - "So Very Hard To Go" (1973) - YouTube[/ame]
Tower Of Power - "So Very Hard To Go" (1973)


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YwDvtp-PAA]DOA - Bloodrock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk4ftn4PArg]Biggie Smalls - Hypnotize - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHekNnySAfM]Bob Marley - Is this Love - YouTube[/ame]
Bob Marley - Is this Love


----------



## Dante

[youtube]1jmYDMbx8fc[/youtube]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O--rTBPCNg]Yes - Sound Chaser - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]-LkousIbBtQ[/youtube]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwvikYBN28E]Triumph - Magic Power (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGQUs6JG_fU]White Punks On Dope (HD HIGHEST RES ON YT) - The Tubes June 1, 1975 - Live Winterland - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BEQTIi-Ds4]The Chiffons - My Sweet Lord - YouTube[/ame]
The Chiffons - My Sweet Lord


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BA7U3E5XwyI&feature=related]IT DONT COME EASY-GEORGE HARRISON & RINGO STARR - YouTube[/ame]
IT DONT COME EASY-GEORGE HARRISON & RINGO STARR


----------



## Dante

[youtube]eSRkVf8i50s[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEP_dPN3Haw&feature=related]Gregg Allman- I&#39;m No Angel - YouTube[/ame]
Gregg Allman- I'm No Angel


----------



## Crow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGZ59dWI_PU]Peste Noire- Nous sommes fanées - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SEzZ8QvIV4]Adele - Someone Like You ( Skrillex Remix ) ( Mashup ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xyDMShqib8]Skrillex - Drop the Bass - YouTube[/ame]

Check the flip bass on this track.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaxjUUdGdH8]Bob Seger - Turn The Page (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILsH2kpKlow]Metallica -Wherever I May Roam (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwoSFQb5HVk&feature=related]North Korean People's Army Funky Get Down Juche Party - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bert Jansch - Nottamun Town - Original

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVfOk47IPMM]Nottamun Town - YouTube[/ame]

Bob Dylan - Remake into "Masters of War"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSM9mbnUs88]Bob Dylan - Masters Of War (Live, Carnegie Hall 1963) - YouTube[/ame]

Pearl Jam - Masters of War

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9HDljNlWYk]Pearl Jam - Masters of War (Boston '06) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bob Dylan - Lay Lady Lay

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pueI9r7IvMo]Bob Dylan - Lay, Lady, Lay (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwSZvHqf9qM]Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpGEeneO-t0]Crimson and Clover - Tommy James & The Shondells - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

techieny said:


> Crimson and Clover - Tommy James & The Shondells - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTfHhNg1iII]joan jett - crimson and clover 1983.avi - YouTube[/ame]

A great cover.


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IRpwjTnZ7s]Chicago - No Tell Lover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Chicago - 25 or 6 to 4 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSOaoPDO16Y]Chicago - 25 or 6 to 4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

a little taste a home

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Zy4HattqyE]A little Picking in Iraq - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Them - Gloria - Van Morrison on Lead Vocals

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_j7i_ZVfxw]Them - Gloria (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Electric Prunes - I had too Much to Dream 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hj5qdhWVF0]Electric Prunes - I Had Too Much To Dream[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPeU3XgeUaw]Blue Morning, Blue Day - Foreigner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPgVmw0UBOU]Foreigner - Double Vision(Live &#39;78) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJE_Sc1Wags&feature=related]Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFTLKWw542g&feature=related]Billy Joel - We Didn&#39;t Start The Fire - YouTube[/ame]
Billy Joel - We Didn't Start The Fire


----------



## Ropey

Billy Joel - The River Of Dreams 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSq4B_zHqPM]Billy Joel - The River Of Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Cranberries - Zombie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts]The Cranberries - Zombie[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd6zYQPCgsc&feature=related]Seals & Crofts - We May Never Pass This Way Again [w/ lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]
Seals & Crofts - We May Never Pass This Way Again


----------



## Ropey

Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbMEb1T8CN0]Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown[/ame]

Sundown you better take care. If I find you been creepin' 'round my back stair...


----------



## Ropey

Crosby, Stills & Nash - Guinnevere

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT9EKqXDl68]Crosby, Stills & Nash - Guinnevere[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Crosby & Nash - Southbound Train

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieZDMnwWe8s]Crosby & Nash - Southbound Train[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Crosby, Stills & Nash - Marrakesh Express

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7XIL67QSME]Crosby, Stills & Nash - Marrakesh Express[/ame]

​


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDEiLImUUM8&feature=related]Crosby, Stills & Nash - Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Crosby, Stills & Nash - Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doIEwzc6k_k&feature=related]Crosby, Stills & Nash - Helplessly Hoping - YouTube[/ame]
Crosby, Stills & Nash - Helplessly Hoping


----------



## Ropey

Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Ohio

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnOoNM0U6oc]Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Ohio[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qut6Pw0FdTk]Jimi Hendrix - Wild Thing (Live) (Guitar Burning) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVAnlke_xUY]Van Morrison - Into The Mystic (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Van Morrison - Into The Mystic


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlS0wKrwwOw&feature=related]Van Morrison: Domino (Live At Pacific High Studios) - YouTube[/ame]
Van Morrison: Domino (Live At Pacific High Studios)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIfgwNJkCMI]Stevie Wonder - Fingertips (Parts 1 & 2 Live) - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - Fingertips (Parts 1 & 2 Live)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDbyOLzEyfk&feature=related]Stevie Wonder - Uptight (Everything&#39;s Alright) - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - Uptight (Everything's Alright)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQRIOKvR2WM&feature=related]Martha Reeves and the Vandellas- Nowhere to Run - YouTube[/ame]
Martha Reeves and the Vandellas- Nowhere to Run


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b5HXZRQFss&feature=related]Martha & the Vandellas Dancing in the Street - YouTube[/ame]
Martha & the Vandellas Dancing in the Street


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzDVaKRApcg&feature=related]Jackie Wilson - (Your Love Keeps Lifting Me) Higher And Higher (Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]
Jackie Wilson - (Your Love Keeps Lifting Me) Higher And Higher


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X7Esq8nu0s]The impressions - Its alright - YouTube[/ame]
The impressions - Its alright


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAe3sCIakXo]Counting Crows - Round Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhvbRZWEtd4&feature=fvst]INXS - Need You Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m0bI82Rz_k&ob=av2e]Collective Soul - Shine (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auDmlbaH590&feature=fvst]Depeche mode - Precious - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8KQmps-Sog&ob=av2n]Muse - Uprising - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwUZq4xqsoo]Remy Zero - "Save Me" Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ECkMzBcQPk]Roger Hodgson - Had a Dream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqrKxBhKdFM]Depeche Mode Route 66 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Three Dog Night..."Out in the Country"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ1tF6LgB40]THREE DOG NIGHT- "OUT IN THE COUNTRY" - YouTube[/ame]

For some reason, this song always makes me feel better.  Just kind of eases the soul.


----------



## jan

Three Dog Night..."Easy to be Hard"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeXcaRYNlSQ&feature=related]Easy To Be Hard -- Three Dog Night (in HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0ryRksbQvU]Bad Company - Bad Company Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkqfpkTTy2w]guess who- american woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Leon Russell..."Bluebird"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw4pjK9_oBY&feature=fvsr]Leon Russell - Bluebird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubnndfO3NbE]Vanilla Fudge - Shotgun (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkF4JD2rO3Q]Dream Theater - The Dark Eternal Night In-Studio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Steely Dan..."Hey Nineteen"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipc9pL27krs]Hey Nineteen - Steely Dan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Hall and Oats...Sara Smile

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Red3R17FlUQ&feature=related]Hall & Oates-Sara Smile - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Simply Red..."Holdin' Back the Years"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG07WSu7Q9w&feature=related]Simply Red - Holding Back The Years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot

I set my i tunes on random and this just popped up.

I always liked aimee mann's voice

[youtube]uejh-bHa4To[/youtube]


----------



## jan

Earth, Wind and Fire..."That's the Way of the World" 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsAaLNMtb1A&feature=related]"That&#39;s The Way Of The World" -Earth, Wind & Fire - YouTube[/ame]

&#9834; "Higher and higher to your place on the throne!" &#9834;


----------



## jan

Chaka Kahn..."Through the Fire"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tyj1uLacxtg&feature=related]Chaka Khan Through The Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Annie Lennox..."Little Bird"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ5GZ6ps7I4]annie lennox - little bird - full album version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Lee Ritenour..."Is it You"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahSmNv0P7lA]Is It You? - Lee Ritenour featuring Eric Tagg (1981) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

David Benoit / Russ Freeman with Kenny Loggins on vocals..."When She Believed In Me"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfbqNBeD5lY]When She Believed In Me (Feat. Kenny Loggins) - The Benoit/Freeman Project - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Santana / Michelle Branch..."I'm Feeling You"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gpwgPpswms&feature=related]Michelle Branch & Santana - I&#39;m Feeling You - YouTube[/ame]

Santana / Michelle Branch..."The Game of Love"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxNYmOdl6sg&feature=related]Michele Branch & Santana - Game of love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrwjiO1MCVs&feature=fvsr]Jane&#39;s Addiction - Been Caught Stealing (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VALinUhZkKQ]Jane&#39;s Addiction - Underground - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLkmbLoaORU&feature=related]Easy Rider - Smith - The Weight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWhgLjim6Rc&feature=related]Easy Rider - The Byrds - Wasn&#39;t Born to Follow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jimi Hendrix - House of the Rising Sun

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uagOWNwDfLI]Jimi Hendrix - House of the Rising Sun[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Shadows - Apache 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3Wwyoy3oUs]The Shadows - Apache [/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InRDF_0lfHk&feature=related]Paint it Black - Vietnam War - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Ennio Morricone - Harmonica

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyNV8795X0s]Ennio Morricone - Harmonica[/ame]

Great Harmonica Work by the man who scored many Spaghetti Westerns. 

For A Few Dollars More (Ennio Morricone)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLXQltR7vUQ]For A Few Dollars More (Theme by Ennio Morricone)[/ame]

A Fistful of Dollars - The Chase (Ennio Morricone)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRBAOY4zsBk]A FISTFUL OF DOLLARS 'The Chase' - Ennio Morricone[/ame]

Sixty Seconds To What - Ennio Morricone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFtmdorQG-U]E Ennio Morricone - Sixty Seconds To What?[/ame]

Metallica- Ecstasy of Gold (Ennio Morricone Tribute)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqb2X3zmNB0]Metallica- Ecstasy of Gold (Ennio Morricone Tribute)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEgVI-IKpqk&feature=related]Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil [CoD: Black Ops - Crashsite Mission] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay9nPcnPOw4]Shelter From The Storm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_swaxOidGU&feature=related]Bob Dylan-Knockin&#39; on Heaven&#39;s Door - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1IoLMqpRY4&feature=related]The Ride David Allan Coe - YouTube[/ame]
The Ride David Allan Coe


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WH6UnvSlahc]The Byrds Eight Miles High (Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]
The Byrds Eight Miles High (Remastered)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdT22fktoos&feature=related]George Winston - Blossom/Meadow - YouTube[/ame]
George Winston - Blossom/Meadow


----------



## Ropey

Paul Simon - Slip sliding away

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuISQ71-uh8]Slip sliding away[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3msTQV81yY&feature=related]America - Riverside - YouTube[/ame]
America - Riverside


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFwfe4Sjvmw&feature=related]SPANKY & OUR GANG - "Give A Damn" (1968) - YouTube[/ame]
SPANKY & OUR GANG - "Give A Damn" (1968)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiD75PP8zfI&feature=related]run through the jungle - YouTube[/ame]
run through the jungle


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i0GAb3jOWY&feature=related]John Fogerty - The Old Man is Down the Road (live) HD - YouTube[/ame]
John Fogerty - The Old Man is Down the Road (live) HD


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E9CmTTInWo&feature=related]Graveyard Train by Creedence Clearwater Revival - YouTube[/ame]
Graveyard Train by Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfbBw-YMBeQ&feature=related]Bob Seger - Roll Me Away From the album "The Distance" 1982 - YouTube[/ame]
Bob Seger - Roll Me Away From the album "The Distance" 1982


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDA708XlFIo&feature=related]Soggy Bottom Boys - I&#39;m A Man Of Constant Sorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jujG5X9iZs]INXS - New Sensation HD - YouTube[/ame]

a Robert Palmer kinda tune that couldn'ta hardly been done better'n by RP himself...


----------



## Ropey

Simon & Garfunkel -- Flowers Never Bend With the Rainfall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRv4S0BPMik]Simon & Garfunkel -- Flowers Never Bend With the Rainfall[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Coldplay - Yellow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjqQyYeOatI]Yellow[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqf8i9d6ki8]GQ-i do love you - YouTube[/ame]
GQ-i do love you


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06-lSSwDxxA&feature=related]Johnny Rivers - Slow Dancing - YouTube[/ame]
Johnny Rivers - Slow Dancing


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJRwhrTbc9Y&feature=related]JOHNNY RIVERS- " DO YOU WANNA DANCE " - YouTube[/ame]
JOHNNY RIVERS- " DO YOU WANNA DANCE "


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmUet4uV_7A]Santana - Dance Sister Dance (Baila Mi Hermana) - YouTube[/ame]
Santana - Dance Sister Dance


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lFxGBB4UGU]Van Morrison - Moondance - YouTube[/ame]
Van Morrison - Moondance


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR47TZdJg64]King Harvest - Dancing in the Moonlight - YouTube[/ame]
King Harvest - Dancing in the Moonlight


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXI6CdTVJ-0]Celebrate (1975) - Three Dog Night - YouTube[/ame]
Celebrate (1975) - Three Dog Night


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBWfUc5jKiM]Tiny Dancer - YouTube[/ame]
Tiny Dancer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVKp899kRmw&feature=fvsr]Dancing Shoes- Dan Fogelberg (from his Nether Lands Album) - YouTube[/ame]
Dancing Shoes- Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Ropey

The Cars - Drive

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo2U6u6AZXc]The Cars - Drive[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4Lj2iZzqRk&feature=related]The Doobie Brothers Echoes of Love - YouTube[/ame]
The Doobie Brothers Echoes of Love


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhdiSqt6sXE]ARIZONA / MARK LINDSAY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Freebiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrd


----------



## SFC Ollie

You mean this?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDrk5DBHle8&feature=fvst]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird Live 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ-lSTlUnfA]Deep Purple - Space Truckin'[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrVDViSlsSM]Babe I&#39;m Gonna Leave You-Led Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]
Babe I'm Gonna Leave You-Led Zeppelin


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVpVlf4q8so&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Dazed and Confused - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Dazed and Confused


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akt3awj_Ah8]Black Sabbath - black Sabbath - original videoclip - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk




----------



## Alan Stallion

SFC Ollie said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird Live 1977



Ohhhhh yeahhhhhhhh.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Foreplay / Long Time - Boston



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTFD5DZwK7g]Foreplay/Long Time - Boston - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LraOiHUltak&ob=av2n]Carrie Underwood - Temporary Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwvclgPgB18]soul asylum- runaway train - YouTube[/ame]
soul asylum- runaway train


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADN1lLEp3H0&feature=related]500 miles - Peter, Paul and Mary [Original Audio] - YouTube[/ame]
500 miles - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk8JhFFkPtE]Andante Festivo by Jean Sibelius (String Quartet Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots




----------



## Ropey

Gerry & The Pacemakers - Ferry Cross The Mersey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08083BNaYcA]Gerry & The Pacemakers - Ferry Cross The Mersey[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TwQw6yVwdo&feature=related]Dave Clark Five - Because (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]
Dave Clark Five - Because


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWwHN3V8cYU&feature=related]Marvin Gaye - I Want You - YouTube[/ame]
Marvin Gaye - I Want You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7Dan8efgjw&feature=related]marvin gaye - how sweet it is (to be loved - 15 Greatest Hi - YouTube[/ame]
marvin gaye - how sweet it is


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psRhnvI4YVk&feature=related]Marvin Gaye (Ain,t That Peculiar - YouTube[/ame]
Marvin Gaye-Ain,t That Peculiar


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcoP8c7pNVc&feature=related]Carlos Santana Feat. Everlast - Put Your Lights On - YouTube[/ame]
Carlos Santana Feat. Everlast - Put Your Lights On


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mBW9bM9BEo&feature=related]Isley Brothers:Ohio/Machine Gun (LIVE!) - YouTube[/ame]
Isley Brothers:Ohio/Machine Gun (LIVE!)


----------



## Ropey

Gerry Rafferty - Right Down the Line

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw70f8Fywdg]Gerry Rafferty - Right Down the Line[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSIw09oqsYo]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (Long Version)[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

Too much old people's music on this thread....

Newbie to the British music scene. I saw this guy live a while ago - before he hit the big time... he's very cool. 

2012 - Ed Sheeran 'Lego House' (live) | The BRIT Awards 2012


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgF1StWBp2E&feature=related]The Doors - Gloria (Subtítulado en español) - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - Gloria


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jM_cd9e5dc&feature=related]The Doors - Roadhouse Blues [1970] - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - Roadhouse Blues [1970]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOS99e6Gih0&feature=related]Deep Purple Rat Bat Blue - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple Rat Bat Blue


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i1yPSZJUJM&feature=related]Deep Purple Woman From Tokyo - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple Woman From Tokyo


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5WXmG4uH2A&feature=related]Bob Seger Main Street - YouTube[/ame]
Bob Seger Main Street


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE-U5e78WHc&feature=related]The Eagles - Desperado - YouTube[/ame]
The Eagles - Desperado


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVXqocPAz1k&feature=related]Witchy Woman - Eagles - YouTube[/ame]
Witchy Woman - Eagles


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DY9aEFUSbI&feature=related]Gypsy - Blind Man - YouTube[/ame]
Gypsy - Blind Man


----------



## jan

Leon Russell...A Song For You

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37dw2r45Xzg&feature=related]A SONG FOR YOU - Leon Russell & Friends (1971) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Spencer Davis Group...I'm a Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssZqyJxf35U&feature=related]The Spencer Davis Group - I&#39;m a Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Earth, Wind and Fire...New World Symphony

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpL7V6z_iQU]Earth, Wind and Fire - New World Symphony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach

Tom Petty: Learning to Fly


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjWGr-h8ETA]Mona - Quicksilver Messenger Service - YouTube[/ame]
Mona - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkkppeu7-Fs&feature=related]Another man done gone - Jorma Kaukonen - YouTube[/ame]
Another man done gone - Jorma Kaukonen


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjXjxnaH8Yk&feature=related]Ten Years After - I Woke Up This Morning - YouTube[/ame]
Ten Years After - I Woke Up This Morning


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXjwAVk2Ki0&feature=related]Ten Years After - I&#39;m Going Home - YouTube[/ame]
Ten Years After - I'm Going Home


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xicsALcqoN8&feature=related]Annie Lennox - Don&#39;t Let It Bring U Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXJfz4azOQs&feature=related]Rare Earth - Hey Big Brother - In Concert - YouTube[/ame]
Rare Earth - Hey Big Brother - In Concert


----------



## Peach

Intense said:


> Rare Earth - Hey Big Brother - In Concert - YouTube
> Rare Earth - Hey Big Brother - In Concert


Thanks for reminding me of rare earth. Listening to JOE HILL, Joan Baez.


----------



## The Infidel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xIJodlVbBI]Ted Nugent - I Still Believe (New Song!!!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Mountain...Theme From An Imaginary Western

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0l_x0xH9fLM]Mountain / Theme For An Imaginary Western - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

James Gang...Tend My Garden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqeErugWXZ4]Tend My Garden/Garden Gate - James Gang - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Emerson, Lake and Palmer...From the Beginning

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQVuD3jN_vc]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - &#39;From The Beginning&#39; (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Ok...shifting gears just a tad.

The Rippingtons...Hideaway

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGG4fhWAJro&feature=related]The Rippingtons Hideaway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Patti Austin / James Ingram...How Do You Keep The Music Playing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxHq7T7KkFQ&feature=related]James Ingram & Patti Austin - How do you keep the music playing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Al Jarreau...Afterall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg14HPuXLOU&feature=related]Al Jarreau- After All - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAp2v3r-QZc&feature=related]Face the fire- Dan Fogelberg(original version) - YouTube[/ame]
Face the fire- Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Ropey

Dan Fogelberg - Leader Of The Band

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQmkoMZyvOQ]Dan Fogelberg - Leader Of The Band[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Dan Fogelberg - Same Old Lang Syne 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJxcEjI_U-8]Same Old Lang Syne - Dan Fogelberg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) - YouTube


----------



## froggy

Take That - When We Were Young - YouTube


----------



## froggy

Paper Lace-The Night Chicago Died - YouTube


----------



## froggy

Katy Perry - I Kissed A Girl - YouTube


----------



## froggy

Pink Floyd - One of These Days - YouTube


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcG47CpsU6c]Us and Them - Pink Floyd (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Us and Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## Ropey

Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTkGvWldyWA]Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jefferson Airplane - Comin' Back to Me 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfnCSoAIAOE]Comin' Back to Me - Jefferson Airplane[/ame]  ​


----------



## Ropey

Joe Cocker (Mad Dogs and Englishmen) - The Letter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivU2mOARg7I]Joe Cocker-The Letter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Scott MacKenzie - San Francisco 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ_WG3d3GL8]Scott MacKenzie San Francisco 1967(original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8sJm7ZecR8&feature=related]The Blues Brothers - Ghost riders in the sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVdTQ3OPtGY]Grateful Dead - Ripple - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsYiIk3vWQI]King Tee - Got It Bad Y&#39;all - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rvetP_Kcgk]Paul Kantner - Have You Seen The Stars Tonite - XM (Blows Against The Empire - 1970) HD - YouTube[/ame]
Paul Kantner - Have You Seen The Stars Tonite - XM


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pm2gcgjbL9A&feature=related]I&#39;m Free - The Who (Live at Leeds) - YouTube[/ame]
I'm Free - The Who (Live at Leeds)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g30nwCpyaA&feature=related]Young Man Blues - The Who (Live at Leeds) - YouTube[/ame]
Young Man Blues - The Who (Live at Leeds)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFaFlJpB3Qg&feature=related]The Who - The Song Is Over - YouTube[/ame]
The Who - The Song Is Over


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd60nI4sa9A&feature=related]Robert Johnson- Crossroad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8hqGu-leFc&feature=related]Sweet Home Chicago - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BkPm8JIJJQ]Robert Johnson - Love In Vain Blues (Takes 1&2) (1937) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sk7_GOpz528]The Rolling Stones - Love in Vain from Gimme Shelter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZCiUEs_eZg&feature=fvwrel]Blackmore&#39;s Night - "Once in a Million Years" SPV Records - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

How is it beauty and emotion can exist in sound? What is beauty? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlprozGcs80]Pachelbel - Canon In D Major. Best version. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7aOWIFgIZQ]The Raconteurs "Steady, As She Goes" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnhXHvRoUd0]Kings Of Leon - Use Somebody - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbD5v2xijqw]The Clash - London Calling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3a4OTh2Y8w]Duran Duran - New Moon On Monday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa2nLEhUcZ0]The Cure - Friday Im In Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aSLMEKl8E4]Johnny Cash & Bob Dylan - Girl from the north country - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

E-mailed to me today from another member of my American Legion Post.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TPgJSZf5Vw]My Name is America by Todd Allen Herendeen- The Official Patriotic Anthem-Super! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

This is on my all-time top 10. Too bad he still isn't around. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgVW3SGu0Ng&feature=related]'Don't Try To Lay No Boogie Woogie' by Long John Baldry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTCYLbFxTpI]Stairway to Gilligan&#39;s Island - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBkFhpsb4aY]The Brady Bunch Music Video (Weird Al song) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRNFus7Pbp4]Davy Jones on the Brady Bunch- Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

From U2 and a special guest. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9m-hkvFDLk]Daydream believer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

U2 singing "Dancing Queen" with two members of ABBA. Really. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZIoV9YzzRo]U2 feat. Björn & Benny (ABBA) : Dancing Queen (Live Sweden 1992) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

And the closest ABBA ever came to a reunion. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W4_LaSKKMY]ABBA the last video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGkFPZPK2eY]LIAR-.ROLLINS BAND montage by eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9az6MMNZJl8]Argent - Liar [Original Version] (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
Argent - Liar [Original Version] (1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8i500NGJsw]HOLD YOUR HEAD UP - Argent - YouTube[/ame]
HOLD YOUR HEAD UP - Argent


----------



## madasheck

R.I.P. Ronnie Montrose

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tk52nGxF-jc&feature=related]Montrose - Bad Motor Scooter - YouTube[/ame]

Guitarist Ronnie Montrose Dies at 64 | Culture Blog! | an SFGate.com blog


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM6IoAGjnfs&feature=related]Argent - Gonna Meet My Maker - YouTube[/ame]
Argent - Gonna Meet My Maker


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPbEXzQPYAc&feature=related]Deep PurpLe - Hey Joe - YouTube[/ame]
Deep PurpLe - Hey Joe


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPM6ni4bQzc&feature=related]Deep Purple Lazy - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple Lazy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hm9-PZJ3buk&feature=related]Deep Purple No No No - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple No No No


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4fLjJzkiZc&feature=related]Deep Purple Burn - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple Burn


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOS99e6Gih0&feature=related]Deep Purple Rat Bat Blue - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple Rat Bat Blue


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3I3EUerFO0&feature=artist]Traffic - Rock n Roll Stew - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Rock n Roll Stew


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxVlN-LzIks]TRAFFIC Dear Mr.Fantasy - YouTube[/ame]
TRAFFIC Dear Mr.Fantasy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INIZqXsNxTg&feature=related]Cream - "I Feel Free" (Scenes From Easy Rider) 1969 - YouTube[/ame]
Cream - "I Feel Free"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb4cHUThqOw&feature=related]The Byrds - Wasn&#39;t Born To Follow.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
Easy Rider - Wasn't Born To Follow (The Byrds)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDylTe_go5Y&feature=related]The Byrds - Chesnut Mare (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
The Byrds - Chesnut Mare (1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8jC1lRZGTU&feature=related]The Byrds - Ballad of Easy Rider (1969) - YouTube[/ame]
The Byrds - Ballad of Easy Rider (1969)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6V48_CvbHP8]Gary Moore W Albert King - Stormy Monday (Live At Hammersmi) - YouTube[/ame]
Gary Moore W Albert King - Stormy Monday (Live At Hammersmi)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls4XhI8zmsU&feature=related]Gary Moore - The Sky Is Crying - YouTube[/ame]
Gary Moore - The Sky Is Crying


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHCPdSzUvf0&feature=related]GARY MOORE - Over The Hills And Far Away &#39;87 Stockholm - YouTube[/ame]
GARY MOORE - Over The Hills And Far Away '87 Stockholm


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAhJmbAgCgE]Ian Hunter/Mick Ronson CLEVELAND ROCKS (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

Ian Hunter doing his signature song with Brian May on guitar and Joe Eliot from Def Leppard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJzY36Wm_r0]Ian Hunter - All The Way From Memphis, London Astoria (2004) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrOPJXrUWII&feature=related]The Faces - (I Know) I&#39;m Losing You live at the BBC - YouTube[/ame]
The Faces - (I Know) I'm Losing You live at the BBC


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icz6ccU8_WY&feature=related]I Wish It Would Rain [Live] - Rod Stewart and The Faces - YouTube[/ame]
I Wish It Would Rain [Live] - Rod Stewart and The Faces


----------



## Alan Stallion

The Message - Grandmaster Flash

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjLHrhLVwzs]Grandmaster Flash - The Message - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

The Breaks - Kurtis Blow (from _Soul Train_)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcLITA7Ugw0]Kurtis Blow - "The Breaks" on Soul Train TV show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Rapper's Delight - Sugar Hill Gang

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6gD_CwF5YM]the sugar hill gang rapper's delight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

The Power - Snap!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z33tH-JdPDg]Snap - The power - YouTube[/ame]

So please, stay off my back, or I will attack... and you don't want that!


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOwou2JqDHY&feature=related]days are numbers alan parsons proyect.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
days are numbers alan parsons proyect.wmv


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqk_ZonWuWQ&feature=related]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - From The Beginning - Subtitulada - YouTube[/ame]
Emerson, Lake & Palmer - From The Beginning - Subtitulada


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0qXoSP4VKk&feature=related]Christopher Cross - Sailing (Subs - Esp) - YouTube[/ame]
Christopher Cross - Sailing


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnhKE2q1rn0&feature=related]Drive - The Cars (subtitulado al español) - YouTube[/ame]
Drive - The Cars


----------



## Intense

CCR-Graveyard Train


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clJb4zx0o1o]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner - YouTube[/ame]
Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIe-Cj071l0&feature=related]The Fixx - One Thing Leads to Another - YouTube[/ame]
The Fixx - One Thing Leads to Another


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyFW4l3o0f0&feature=related]The Motels - Only The Lonely - YouTube[/ame]
The Motels - Only The Lonely


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1T71PGd-J0&feature=related]The Knack - My Sharona live (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]
The Knack - My Sharona live (HQ)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-Iy5zLsF4g&feature=related]KING CURTIS - FEVER -.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
KING CURTIS - FEVER -.wmv


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0DJ8hWgNes]Into the Mystic - Van Morrison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSKNt3wt6Pc]Dire Straits - Calling Elvis + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ntVDsa3BiA]cat stevens - Hard Headed Woman - Tea For The Tillerman - YouTube[/ame]
cat stevens - Hard Headed Woman - Tea For The Tillerman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stikegBj6fw&feature=related]cat stevens - Wild World - Tea For The Tillerman - YouTube[/ame]
cat stevens - Wild World - Tea For The Tillerman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBccr-aLu4I&feature=related]Cat Stevens - The First Cut Is The Deepest - YouTube[/ame]
Cat Stevens - The First Cut Is The Deepest


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4-IZTZkTY8&feature=related]Cat Stevens - The Wind - YouTube[/ame]
Cat Stevens - The Wind


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLOpyx2bdQA&feature=related]cat stevens - Miles From Nowhere - Tea For The Tillerman - YouTube[/ame]
cat stevens - Miles From Nowhere - Tea For The Tillerman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6l7HARFRxg&feature=related]cat stevens - Longer Boats - Tea For The Tillerman - YouTube[/ame]
cat stevens - Longer Boats


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPr_WQm0-UY&feature=related]cat stevens - Where Do The Children Play - Tea For The Tille - YouTube[/ame]
cat stevens - Where Do The Children Play - Tea For The Tille


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrKew5ds4l8&feature=related]Emerald Web - On And Off The Planet - YouTube[/ame]
Emerald Web - On And Off The Planet


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfhk2WxfV2c&feature=related]The Rascals People-Got to be Free (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
The Rascals People-Got to be Free (Original)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SWHSaMxhms&feature=related]Manfred Mann - &#39;Spirit&#39;s In The Night&#39; 1976 - YouTube[/ame]
Manfred Mann - 'Spirit's In The Night' 1976


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe4sbTBNtGQ&feature=related]Manfred Mann&#39;s Earth Band Blinded By The Light (HQ) (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Manfred Mann's Earth Band Blinded By The Light (HQ) (Lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlGOO6rUz7Q&feature=related]Manfred Mann - Mighty Quinn - YouTube[/ame]
Manfred Mann - Mighty Quinn


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-AU6--v5hA&feature=related]Kevin Bloody Wilson Manuel Bandito - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvEwLmJ8Qqo&feature=related]Gypsy Man WAR - YouTube[/ame]
Gypsy Man WAR


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFmCCxMp7BE&feature=related]War - Four Cornered Room - YouTube[/ame]
War - Four Cornered Room


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmTNKNcGOQU&feature=related]Malo - Suavecito - YouTube[/ame]
Malo - Suavecito


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2wuRTV9j_g&feature=related]It&#39;s A Shame - YouTube[/ame]
It's A Shame


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGwCP2hX2FM&feature=related]REO Speedwagon - Time for Me to Fly (with video lyrics).wmv - YouTube[/ame]
REO Speedwagon - Time for Me to Fly


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmRBOUTAEgA&feature=related]Jeff Beck-Train Kept A Rollin&#39; (The wildest version ever! 2/92) - YouTube[/ame]
Jeff Beck-Train Kept A Rollin'


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbLqGlxJsIw&feature=related]Jeff Beck & Joss Stone | I put a spell on you | live auf Mallorca - YouTube[/ame]
Jeff Beck & Joss Stone | I put a spell on you | live auf Mallorca


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHom92wOnFY&feature=related]Jeff Beck and Joss Stone - People get ready - YouTube[/ame]
Jeff Beck and Joss Stone - People get ready


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX4S30QCBmo&feature=related]Sting & Joss Stone - Love Sneakin&#39; Up on You - YouTube[/ame]
Sting & Joss Stone - Love Sneakin' Up on You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpPdLb69-qk]Atlanta Rhythm Section - So Into You - YouTube[/ame]
Atlanta Rhythm Section - So Into You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSIw09oqsYo&feature=related]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL_6gYWXsUM]TODD RUNDGREN: WE GOTTA GET YOU A WOMAN - YouTube[/ame]
TODD RUNDGREN: WE GOTTA GET YOU A WOMAN


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYa0PdJTS54&feature=related]Todd Rundgren It Wouldn&#39;t Have Made Any Difference (HQ) (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Todd Rundgren It Wouldn't Have Made Any Difference


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3msTQV81yY&feature=related]America - Riverside - YouTube[/ame]
America - Riverside


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8B-V6_hlAM&feature=related]America - Tin Man - YouTube[/ame]
America - Tin Man


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck79hCzPp68]America - Don&#39;t Cross the River - YouTube[/ame]
America - Don't Cross the River


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc385d3Kx7s&feature=related]America - Ventura Highway - YouTube[/ame]
America - Ventura Highway


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKZnBGuBZz0]99 Problems-Hugo - YouTube[/ame]

Yes. 



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x6chChxzV0]Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out 1969 - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out 1969


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj1uElADZw&feature=related]Grand funk railroad - Footstompin&#39; Music - YouTube[/ame]
Grand funk railroad - Footstompin' Music


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21_yRb7qYNE&feature=related]Grand Funk Railroad -- Heartbreaker -- 1974 - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad -- Heartbreaker -- 1974


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB7h5aWPPd0]Head East Live &#39;79 Never Been Any Reason - YouTube[/ame]
Head East Live '79 Never Been Any Reason


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ewq73ADlEg]David Gilmour - "There&#39;s No Way Out Of Here" - YouTube[/ame]
David Gilmour - "There's No Way Out Of Here"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmCgi3v4bgY]David Gilmour - No Way - YouTube[/ame]
David Gilmour - No Way


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D9TUhIKDbw&feature=related]DAVID GILMOUR Murder - YouTube[/ame]
DAVID GILMOUR Murder


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYFWus4QRUc]Sweet Virginia - The Rolling Stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhwwCWkmYoc&feature=related]Wild Horses - Rolling Stones - YouTube[/ame]
Wild Horses - Rolling Stones


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G5pIta5CNU&feature=related]Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Full Length Version! - Pink Floyd - Pulse - HD - YouTube[/ame]
Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Full Length Version! - Pink Floyd - Pulse - HD


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntARTRQOpd0&feature=related]Pink Floyd - Learning To Fly - YouTube[/ame]
Pink Floyd - Learning To Fly


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl0Od1y4m7o&feature=fvsr]Scorpions Wind of Change - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAp2v3r-QZc&feature=related]Face the fire- Dan Fogelberg(original version) - YouTube[/ame]
Face the fire- Dan Fogelberg(original version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRNe04kw3Cg&feature=related]Bread - Mother Freedom (studio version) - YouTube[/ame]
Bread - Mother Freedom (studio version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQGFmEbuJOY]Richie Havens Sings "Freedom" - YouTube[/ame]
Richie Havens Sings "Freedom"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgVOR28iG_o&feature=related]Sly and the Family Stone - Everyday People - YouTube[/ame]
Sly and the Family Stone - Everyday People


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9fw7eOqBSk&feature=related]Sloop John B - extended - The Beach Boys - Brian Wilson - YouTube[/ame]
Sloop John B - extended - The Beach Boys - Brian Wilson


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKPVW_yQncY&feature=related]The Who - See Me, Feel Me HQ - YouTube[/ame]
The Who - See Me, Feel Me HQ


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFMgT_vRnjY&feature=related]Neil Diamond - Cherry, Cherry (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Diamond - Cherry, Cherry


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oJ17B9iNhg&feature=related]Neil Diamond - Holly Holly - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Diamond - Holly Holly


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4zbF9nkcbc&feature=fvsr]Madison Blues - Peter Green - YouTube[/ame]
Madison Blues - Peter Green


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXWXGFMa1hA&feature=related]George Thorogood - No particular place to go - YouTube[/ame]
George Thorogood - No particular place to go


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9mgW5v0yMU&feature=related]Jeff Healey Band - All Along The Watchtower - YouTube[/ame]
Jeff Healey Band - All Along The Watchtower


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdLCJvoLYe0&feature=related]Stevie Ray Vaughan & Jeff Healey - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Ray Vaughan & Jeff Healey


----------



## paperview

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgwcJaXY9JA]Al Stewart - Paint by Numbers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LloIp0HMJjc&ob=av2n]Hugo - 99 Problems - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCU-qgR_4bM]KANYE WEST, RAKIM, KRS-ONE, NAS & DJ PREMIER: CLASSIC - YouTube[/ame]

Kanye can suck a bag of cock... But this jam Rules...



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opWYnUpNtG8&feature=related]Crooklyn Dodgers 95 - Return of the Crooklyn Dodgers - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UY1YqcU4d-8]Say Goodbye - Best Live Version Ever. - YouTube[/ame]

D-Town... And 10 years had got behind you... 

Make that 12. 



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4YbIDAA2ag&feature=related]The Moody Blues - Go Now - YouTube[/ame]
The Moody Blues - Go Now


----------



## Dante

[youtube]Cu-YftKYdms[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4GjQUT3hnw&feature=related]Mercy - Love (Can Make You Happy) - YouTube[/ame]
Mercy - Love


----------



## Intense

Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels "C.C. Rider"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyMHvMoW5fg]Springsteen - R&R Medley - YouTube[/ame]
Springsteen - R&R Medley


----------



## Intense

Bruce Springsteen - Spirit In The Night (Original)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8_oT8UcgJ4&feature=related]devil with the blue dress - YouTube[/ame]
devil with the blue dress


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhGS9sGNC2o&feature=related]Cliff Richard - Devil Woman (1976) - YouTube[/ame]
Cliff Richard - Devil Woman (1976)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDLLXUaqZxg&feature=related]Santana ~ Black Magic Woman with sensational belly dancer - YouTube[/ame]
Santana ~ Black Magic Woman


----------



## Dante

[youtube]qfr6jmJOGA8[/youtube]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZKyTHsS8d0]Cledus T Judd&#39;s &#39;Double D Cups&#39; Video Premier - YouTube[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc0XEw4m-3w]Stevie Wonder - Living for the City - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - Living for the City


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDbyOLzEyfk&feature=artist]Stevie Wonder - Uptight (Everything&#39;s Alright) - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - Uptight


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2lNf2WHxeI&feature=related]Stevie Wonder - Superwoman (Where Were You When I Needed You) - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - Superwoman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ0ZTkCiYTg&feature=artist]Stevie Wonder - God Bless the Child - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - God Bless the Child


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pgw3zl9GeFQ&feature=related]Stevie Wonder - My Cherie Amour - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - My Cherie Amour


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxs2nRekH2w&feature=artist]Stevie Wonder - I&#39;m Gonna Make you Love Me (with Diana Ross) - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - I'm Gonna Make you Love Me (with Diana Ross)


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yzt4bL6tu-E]The Brain Train - Black Roses (LA garage punk 1966) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncCKElJ0bC0]08 Mr Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCxo6BUG4JI]Stevie Wonder - Free - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - Free


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIfgwNJkCMI&feature=related]Stevie Wonder - Fingertips (Parts 1 & 2 Live) - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - Fingertips


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JL5wei4phz0&feature=related]Stevie Wonder - He&#39;s Misstra Know-it-all - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - He's Misstra Know-it-all


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAUGyED5vH0&feature=fvst]Moby Grape - Miller&#39;s Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM4wvq8MtHA&feature=related]Stevie Wonder - Jesus Children Of America - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - Jesus Children Of America


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-Ui86wn3DQ&feature=related]Quicksilver Messenger Service - "Shady Grove" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9v1S-ypz5a4]The Supremes "Up The Ladder To The Roof" - YouTube[/ame]
The Supremes "Up The Ladder To The Roof"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtBbyglq37E&feature=related]Aretha Franklin - I say a little prayer ( Official song ) HQ version , Photos / Photoshoots - YouTube[/ame]
Aretha Franklin - I say a little prayer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb7D-W-QW-8&feature=related]Aretha Franklin: Oh Happy Day - YouTube[/ame]
Aretha Franklin: Oh Happy Day


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OZnzpGpzGw&feature=related]Whitney Houston-The Greatest Love of All - YouTube[/ame]
Whitney Houston-The Greatest Love of All


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0edb9O9wPOY&feature=fvsr]Wayfaring Stranger - Selah - YouTube[/ame]
Wayfaring Stranger - Selah


----------



## jillian




----------



## bayoubill

Motorcycle Irene - Moby Grape...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMvIIHFr4dA]Moby Grape - Motorcycle Irene (1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

White Room - Cream...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGZeqwdWoeo]Cream - White Room - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Bombay Calling - It's A Beautiful Day...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdLluzeiWUY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdLluzeiWUY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRe42BDK_R4&feature=related]TRAFFIC The Low Spark High Heeled Boys - YouTube[/ame]
Cream - Crossroads Live '68


----------



## bayoubill

Dear Mister Fantasy - Traffic...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQbSrGSoyos&feature=fvsr]Vanishing Point - Traffic (Dear Mr. Fantasy) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Intense said:


> TRAFFIC The Low Spark High Heeled Boys - YouTube
> Cream - Crossroads Live '68



wow... that was pretty cool... we simultaneously posted Traffic tunes, independent of each other... same wavelength... ;-)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nska0v86o54&feature=related]Traffic - Gimme Some Lovin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Gimme Some Lovin'


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itiBynAUm4c&feature=related]Dave Mason - 40,000 Headmen (Live On XM Satellite Radio) - YouTube[/ame]
Dave Mason - 40,000 Headmen (Live On XM Satellite Radio)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNKgaYbaVyc&feature=related]Dave Mason - Look At You, Look At Me (Live On XM Satellite Radio) - YouTube[/ame]
Dave Mason - Look At You, Look At Me (Live On XM Satellite Radio)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FZq3A3jWPU&feature=related]Dave Mason - Shouldn&#39;t Have Took More Than You Gave - Look At You, Look At Me - YouTube[/ame]
Dave Mason - Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave - Look At You, Look At Me


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwht3dDPL_Q&feature=related]David Gilmour in Royal Albert Hall - High Hopes - YouTube[/ame]
David Gilmour in Royal Albert Hall - High Hopes


----------



## bayoubill

Presence Of The Lord - Blind Faith...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06KaicyFJo8]BLIND FAITH - Presence of The Lord - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2gSwNyyevk&feature=related]David Gilmour - On The Turning Away - YouTube[/ame]
David Gilmour - On The Turning Away


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0]The James Gang - Funk #49 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4]Uriah Heep - Wizard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

GREAT song but the video had me LMAO!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aWFaZgwerY]V A N I L L A F U D G E - You Keep Me Hanging On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19WwkwvqHiM]New Riders of the Purple Sage-Panama Red - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY&feature=related]Pure Prairie League -Amie (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]
Pure Prairie League -Amie


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv3RWqFlvJs&feature=related]Whipping Post - YouTube[/ame]
Whipping Post


----------



## Sweet Willy

I been listening to Todd Snider's new one "Agnostic Hymns and Stoner Fables".  I don't think any of it is youtube - able yet.  It's good stuff,  but if you're not already a Todd fan,  not the one to get started on.  This one is a little rough around the edges.


----------



## Intense

Sweet Willy said:


> I been listening to Todd Snider's new one "Agnostic Hymns and Stoner Fables".  I don't think any of it is youtube - able yet.  It's good stuff,  but if you're not already a Todd fan,  not the one to get started on.  This one is a little rough around the edges.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUK6zjtUj00]Todd Snider - Statistician's Blues - YouTube[/ame]
Todd Snider - Statistician's Blues

DOWNLOAD - Todd Snider - Agnostic Hymns & Stoner Fables 2012


----------



## Ropey

Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade Of Pale (Live in concert with the Edmonton (Canada) Symphony Orchestra

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ma4dsoviNSQ]Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade Of Pale[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ85Hep0kD0]john prine...hello in there.. - YouTube[/ame]
john prine...hello in there..


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrLk4vdY28Q]Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah - YouTube[/ame]
Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah


----------



## Ropey

Country Joe & The Fish - I feel like I'm fixin' to die

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rArmFRkaFY]Country Joe & The Fish - I feel like I'm fixin' to die[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JTXyHTNPT4&feature=artist]Kris Kristofferson - Broken Freedom Song - YouTube[/ame]
Kris Kristofferson - Broken Freedom Song


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTTAPCUtbc8&feature=related]Golden Earring - Twilight Zone (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]
Golden Earring - Twilight Zone (HQ)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcYDNGQOb5Q&feature=related]War - "War Is Coming, War Is Coming" - YouTube[/ame]
War - "War Is Coming, War Is Coming"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFX6ZcbncbU&feature=related]The Nashville Teens - Tobacco Road (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]
The Nashville Teens - Tobacco Road (HQ)


----------



## Dante

[youtube]-irDd2LcP0A[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4EszMkxqEs&feature=related]Sting - Never Coming Home - YouTube[/ame]
Sting - Never Coming Home


----------



## Dante

don't know the above Sting Album/version. - cool


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkmSrZrjZWw&feature=related]STING Englishman in New York - YouTube[/ame]
STING Englishman in New York


----------



## Ropey

The Amazing Rhythm Aces - Lipstick Traces

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUv6taF6UtI]The Amazing Rhythm Aces - Lipstick Traces[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Sting - Ten Summoner's Tales - Shape Of My Heart

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGf8azVxBX8]Sting - Ten Summoner's Tales - Shape Of My Heart[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Golden Earring - Vanilla Queen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-tQaFxxItY]Golden Earring - Vanilla Queen[/ame]

The secret of your beauty was your moontan and your fear.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZaJhLc9wj8&feature=related]Legend of 1900 - Playing Love [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]
Legend of 1900 - Playing Love


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-EZfNO5nAY]Quicksilver Messenger Service - Spindrifter (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - Spindrifter (1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-3BudGLN7Q]SPRING - YouTube[/ame]
SPRING


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqYIzogniwo&feature=related]Paul Warner - The Waterwell - Live at Smith&#39;s - YouTube[/ame]
Paul Warner - The Waterwell - Live at Smith's


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHIjun4Gqyk]Michael Gettel - Lantern in the Dark - YouTube[/ame]
Michael Gettel - Lantern in the Dark


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_APz1sqLSI4&feature=related]Michael Gettel - Zuni Rain - YouTube[/ame]
Michael Gettel - Zuni Rain


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8uSF_W3RPU&feature=related]Chaka Khan & Miles Davis - Human Nature (live audio) - YouTube[/ame]
Chaka Khan & Miles Davis - Human Nature (live audio)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcZjYowMpcM&feature=related]Miles Davis - Time After Time (live, 1990) - YouTube[/ame]
Miles Davis - Time After Time (live, 1990)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxOdLW4slSA&feature=related]peter kater - spirit - YouTube[/ame]
peter kater - spirit


----------



## Ropey

Phil Collins - I Dont Care Anymore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLpfbcXTeo8]Phil Collins - I Dont Care Anymore [/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Genesis - I can't dance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOyF4hR5GoE]Genesis - I can't dance[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Van Halen - Jump

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlq0lYB3iSM]Van Halen - Jump[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Steve Winwood - Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RriQt0ebFaw]Steve Winwood - Valerie[/ame]

America - Sandman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uta66QCksY]America - Sandman[/ame]


----------



## Dante

Intense said:


> peter kater - spirit - YouTube
> peter kater - spirit



this reminds me of the beach I frequented at West Harwich Port on Cape Cod. Down by Tip's house


----------



## Intense

Genesis- Man on the corner


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST86JM1RPl0&feature=related]Tears For Fears - "Everybody Wants To Rule The World" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]
Tears For Fears - "Everybody Wants To Rule The World" - ORIGINAL VIDEO


----------



## Crow

Thank god for MTV otherwise we'd never have anything to listen to, amirite? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWOMkosYySk]Bilskirnir - Autumn Fires - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Crow said:


> Thank god for MTV otherwise we'd never have anything to listen to, amirite?
> 
> Bilskirnir - Autumn Fires



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huK5gszOKCc]Gris - Elder Moons - YouTube[/ame]

The BM scene is a big one.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSuVTbSjEKM]Woods of Ypres - Allure of the Earth - YouTube[/ame]

OK, so I like Canadian content.


----------



## Crow

Woah now. I never would have thought the famous Ropey liked black metal. Neato.


----------



## freedombecki

I love Mozart. And Marimba music. Voila:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jfXrCPcU_E]Mozart Oboe Concerto on marimba - 02. Adagio ma non troppo - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## SFC Ollie

How about some Beethoven?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-FspyiKS6M]The Great Kat - Beethoven Mush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDq0HqHXuq0&feature=related]Thanksgiving (complete) - YouTube[/ame]
Thanksgiving (complete)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jy-hQNONpFA&feature=related]Peter Kater & Dominic Miller - In a Dream - Time Will Tell - YouTube[/ame]
Peter Kater & Dominic Miller - In a Dream - Time Will Tell


----------



## Ropey

Crow said:


> Woah now. I never would have thought the famous Ropey liked black metal. Neato.



I like it a lot better today than back in its earlier days.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXZcJojTucg&feature=related]Alice Cooper - I&#39;m Eighteen - YouTube[/ame]
Alice Cooper - I'm Eighteen


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUugQoxS8_o&feature=related]Alice Cooper - Schools Out - YouTube[/ame]
Alice Cooper - Schools Out


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0YrXjeRSoE&feature=related]Alice Cooper - No More Mr Nice Guy - YouTube[/ame]
Alice Cooper - No More Mr Nice Guy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86-XrU8sh60&feature=related]Alice Cooper - Billion Dollar Babies (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Alice Cooper - Billion Dollar Babies (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g6zV-FIxGU&feature=relmfu]Alice Cooper - Lost In America - YouTube[/ame]
Alice Cooper - Lost In America


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL1kQQbhmY8]Alice Cooper - Freedom - YouTube[/ame]
Alice Cooper - Freedom


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFLJFl7ws_0&feature=related]Rolling Stones-Wild Horses - YouTube[/ame]
Rolling Stones-Wild Horses


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKDidJYkcSE&feature=related]The Rolling Stones - Can&#39;t You Hear Me Knocking - YouTube[/ame]
The Rolling Stones - Can't You Hear Me Knocking


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXxGwDpoNLk&feature=related]The Rolling Stones - Brown Sugar - YouTube[/ame]
The Rolling Stones - Brown Sugar


----------



## Ropey

The Rolling Stones - Under My Thumb (1966)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcgZIz0Fd-w]The Rolling Stones - Under My Thumb (1966)[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rolling Stones - As Tears Go By ('66)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1Y880ef8mM]Rolling Stones - As Tears Go By[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rolling Stones - Lady Jane ('65)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5yBS36jnaE]Rolling Stones - Lady Jane[/ame]


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtMnrrTmMJA&feature=share]The 69 Eyes: Dead Girls Are Easy - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Ropey

Moody Blues - Tuesday Afternoon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIz3BU05Ybg]Moody Blues - Tuesday Afternoon[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Canned Heat - On The Road Again 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QexOuH8GS-Y]Canned Heat - On The Road Again[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0]Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Steve Stills & Al Kooper & Mike Bloomfield - Season of the Witch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLH1ZggXKPg]Steve Stills & Al Kooper & Mike Bloomfield - Season of the Witch[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVANQheoRUw&feature=related]Curtis Mayfield - Diamond in the Back - YouTube[/ame]
Curtis Mayfield - Diamond in the Back


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wKyXA_nMVQ&feature=related]The Undisputed Truth "Smiling Faces Sometimes" (1971) - YouTube[/ame]
The Undisputed Truth "Smiling Faces Sometimes" (1971)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oWIF2n4ZLs&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac - Gypsy - YouTube[/ame]
Fleetwood Mac - Gypsy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHJb87nNsGY&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac - Sara - YouTube[/ame]
Fleetwood Mac - Sara


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgZHesa0onA]Stevie Nicks ~ The Highwayman - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Nicks ~ The Highwayman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfkfomhEVxk&feature=related]Stevie Nicks - Bella Donna Live 1981 HQ - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Nicks - Bella Donna Live 1981 HQ


----------



## Valerie

Paul Simon - The Boy In The Bubble - YouTube


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKB2PNhoXP4]PAUL SIMON - THE BOY IN THE BUBBLE - LIVE IN PARIS 2000 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fF8wU4Nl9Y&feature=related]Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill + lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3kFPBtc9BE&feature=related]In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel - YouTube[/ame]
In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_vTjgwLE1s&feature=related]The Corrs - Dreams (Unplugged) - YouTube[/ame]
The Corrs - Dreams (Unplugged)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4UFm_xhXwg]Allman Brothers Band - Back Where It All Begins - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers Band - Back Where It All Begins


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GxKMUzENoo&feature=related]SMOKIN&#39; VERSION - Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed - Germany 1991 - YouTube[/ame]
SMOKIN' VERSION - Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed - Germany 1991


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyoHK_QlHa8&feature=related]Bad Rain by the Allman Brothers Band - YouTube[/ame]
Bad Rain by the Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx-P6iIMT-I&feature=related]Paul Simon - 02 - Boy In The Bubble - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cy3VrmjGWjo&feature=related]Paul Simon 06 Train In The Distance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfuOet2mDRM]Clifton Chenier - Jambalaya - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ4ECThZ_2o]Brother John / Iko Iko by The Neville Brothers ft The Dixie Cups and... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faKFcfytlxU]Celtic Woman - A New Journey - You Raise Me Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

del said:


> Clifton Chenier - Jambalaya - YouTube



Clifton Chenier...! cool beans...

here's a tune with a slideshow from 'round about 1975 that has me in the background in a coupla pix...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAw2rd21C_Q]Clifton Chenier plays Jay's Lounge laisse les bons temps roulers! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhFfJOWPzBQ]Muddy Waters - Louisiana Blues - YouTube[/ame]
Muddy Waters - Louisiana Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXXCbJmSUQw&feature=related]Incredible Rare Live Stevie Ray Vaughan Instrumental Jam 1983 - YouTube[/ame]
Incredible Rare Live Stevie Ray Vaughan Instrumental Jam 1983


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5HlfXPG0HI&feature=fvwrel]Born Under a Bad Sign - Albert King & Stevie Ray Vaughan 1983 - YouTube[/ame]
Born Under a Bad Sign - Albert King & Stevie Ray Vaughan 1983


----------



## bayoubill

Albert Collins...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihvvf1R_vWo]Albert Collins - Iceman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRviQE7j8d4]Southside Johnny & The Asbury Jukes Love On The Wrong Side Of Town OGWT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eTcRiG-YoY&feature=related]JUDAS PRIEST Germany 1983 rare live dvd RIDING ON THE WIND,BREAKING THE LAW - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

this always makes me weepy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LLB4LRQ3Jk]Riverdance - Haunting Instrumental - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0X9DhApH98]Hey Little Girl - Professor Longhair.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEhI7EQXth4&feature=related]Professor Longhair - Tell Me Pretty Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Steve Earle - Copperhead Road

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk]Steve Earle - Copperhead Road[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqS721yggyw]Ogdens' Nut Gone Flake[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Original Faces live video from BBC Crown Jewels - Full Version


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uNeKxmAp2g]Carolina Chocolate Drops interviewed at WUMB-FM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

&#9829; &#9835; &#9834; Eddie and the Cruisers: Tender Years HQ &#9829; &#9835; &#9834;


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWddBTxPDYQ&feature=related]On The Darkside - YouTube[/ame]
On The Darkside


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYxVeoaZ58g]NYC Song - John Cafferty & the Beaver Brown Band- (Eddie and the Cruisers) - YouTube[/ame]
NYC Song - John Cafferty & the Beaver Brown Band- (Eddie and the Cruisers)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvxhOP45P7c]Leblanc & Carr ( A 70&#39;s classic) - YouTube[/ame]
Leblanc & Carr - Falling


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M0r1iSeiHU&feature=related]Tommy James & the Shondells Crystal Blue Persuasion - YouTube[/ame]
Tommy James & the Shondells Crystal Blue Persuasion


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSIGwAY2JBs&feature=related]The Vogues - Five O&#39;clock World - YouTube[/ame]
The Vogues - Five O'clock World


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=460INShy3BU&feature=related]United We Stand - Brotherhood of Man - YouTube[/ame]
United We Stand - Brotherhood of Man


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFJ5FGerf6Y&feature=related]Dan Fogelberg - Nature Of The Game - Live in L.A. 1985 - YouTube[/ame]
Dan Fogelberg - Nature Of The Game - Live in L.A. 1985


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U]Dave Mason / Shouldn&#39;t Have Took More Than You Gave - YouTube[/ame]
Dave Mason / Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl7o9hqXg5k&feature=fvwrel]E40 - My Shit Bang (Bass Boosted) - YouTube[/ame]

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn... That's Bass.



peace...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbenhxn8Xwo&feature=related]Flogging Molly - Kiss my Irish Ass - YouTube[/ame]
Flogging Molly - Kiss my Irish Ass


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj_kK1j3CV0]Grateful Dead - Scarlet Begonias - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - Scarlet Begonias


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5d888Dou-8&feature=related]Grateful Dead - Sugaree - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - Sugaree


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KJKiCGjHZk&feature=related]Grateful Dead[/ame]
Grateful Dead&#8226; Fire On The Mountain


----------



## Ropey

Grateful Dead - Jack Straw (1972)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMpcgW3ah4A]Grateful Dead - Jack Straw[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Hollies - Maker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEj0MBhC_7g]The Hollies - Maker[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Hollies - Blowin' In The Wind[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cOzhfRl5T0]The Hollies - Blowin' In The Wind[/ame]

​


----------



## Ropey

Eric Burdon & The Animals - When I Was Young (1967)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur30bn_3G58]Eric Burdon & The Animals - When I Was Young[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p4Ho6-_jhk&feature=related]My Back Pages - YouTube[/ame]
My Back Pages - Marshall Crenshaw


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yioHX5Su1jU&feature=related]Marshall Crenshaw - Starless Summer Sky - YouTube[/ame]
Marshall Crenshaw - Starless Summer Sky


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLfSIbQGi0Q&feature=related]Marshall Crenshaw - Cynical Girl (1982) - YouTube[/ame]
Marshall Crenshaw - Cynical Girl (1982)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL9VwIbFdQw&feature=related]Marshall Crenshaw Mary Anne (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]
Marshall Crenshaw Mary Anne (HQ)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjXjxnaH8Yk&feature=related]Ten Years After - I Woke Up This Morning - YouTube[/ame]
Ten Years After - I Woke Up This Morning


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_49OtpnxgM&feature=related]ten years after. working on the road - YouTube[/ame]
ten years after. working on the road


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfOG0yN9GHY&feature=related]Ten Years After - Hear Me Calling - YouTube[/ame]
Ten Years After - Hear Me Calling


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrwk9SvdaLk&feature=related]Ten Years After - One of These Days - A Space in Time - 1971 - YouTube[/ame]
Ten Years After - One of These Days - A Space in Time - 1971


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLjOpx3ORbw&feature=related]Rush - Tom Sawyer (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0xZBRsLNiM&feature=related]Rush - Red Barchetta - Live in Frankfurt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCH8-OkLuJY]Only Women Bleed Alice Cooper Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUv-4dNX6Jw&feature=related]Rory Gallagher : A Million Miles Away - YouTube[/ame]
Rory Gallagher : A Million Miles Away


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw-N9P_flA4&feature=related]Rory Gallagher - Walkin&#39; Blues - YouTube[/ame]
Rory Gallagher - Walkin' Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=852gverKRPo&feature=related]Danny Boy by Eva Cassidy - YouTube[/ame]
Danny Boy by Eva Cassidy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8E2gNf7QDE&feature=related]Eva Cassidy - God Bless The Child (solo) - YouTube[/ame]
Eva Cassidy - God Bless The Child


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRNleKBDCNw&feature=related]Eva Cassidy - Chain Of Fools - YouTube[/ame]
Eva Cassidy - Chain Of Fools


----------



## madasheck

Tony Bennett does this song on "Duets II" with Michael Buble, but here's his solo version. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DlZX8rA4sk]Tony Bennett - Don&#39;t Get Around Much Anymore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Unnh0T2Ftro]Thin lizzy - Dancing in the moonlight - YouTube[/ame]
Thin lizzy - Dancing in the moonlight


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK2Lx_gSr5k]Another Irish Drinking Song (Da Vinci&#39;s Notebook) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEjFKTe0a5o&feature=related]Thin Lizzy- Jailbreak - YouTube[/ame]
Thin Lizzy- Jailbreak


----------



## madasheck

Tony Bennett did this song very nicely, but here's Sinatra's version: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUxB5Mze7Qg]Frank SINATRA - I Wanna Be Around (Reprise Recordings 1964) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4JZvpEubo0&feature=related]Thin Lizzy - The Boys Are Back In Town - YouTube[/ame]
Thin Lizzy - The Boys Are Back In Town


----------



## madasheck

And if you make up a playlist of Tony Bennett, you have to play this: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zorT_gsXzXI]Tony Bennett - I Left My Heart In San Francisco (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBZV4XfshsE&feature=related]Thin Lizzy - Holy war - Live - 720p (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]
Thin Lizzy - Holy war - Live - 720p (HQ)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKDhIBwONN4&feature=related]GARY MOORE - Don&#39;t Believe A Word (2008) - YouTube[/ame]
GARY MOORE - Don't Believe A Word (2008)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S40apy5NK-g&feature=related]Flogging Molly - Cry Of The Celtic - YouTube[/ame]
Flogging Molly - Cry Of The Celtic


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amLungGziP0&feature=related]Grateful Dead - Whiskey In The Jar - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - Whiskey In The Jar


----------



## Alan Stallion

Sleepy Maggie - Ashley MacIsaac

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoApELfgWcg]Ashley MacIsaac - Sleepy Maggie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

In A Lifetime - Clannad & Bono

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_klil_eOEY]Clannad & Bono - In A Lifetime (1985) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Theme from Harry's Game - Clannad

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KpNzalFKPo]CLANNAD-Theme from Harry's Game - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Exile - Enya

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITe7uPTNuK0]Enya-Exile - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Give It Up - Hothouse Flowers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiUUtbALp_0]Hothouse Flowers Give It Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Tuesday Morning - The Pogues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPPscelHVhA]The Pogues - Tuesday Morning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Haunted - Sinead O'Connor & Shane MacGowan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8oyxrrEk58]Sinead O'Connor & Shane MacGowan - Haunted (ZANG 65) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

It's Going To Happen - The Undertones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQtaqgW6MXg]The Undertones - It's Going to Happen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Up All Night - Boomtown Rats

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_QRL3t9qyc]Boomtown Rats - Up All Night (fixed sync) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Thing Of Beauty - Hothouse Flowers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woa0GFwhciQ]Thing of Beauty - Hothouse Flowers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Jack Names The Planets - Ash

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHPhZqlZ8wg]Ash - Jack Names The Planets - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Come Back Home - Two Door Cinema Club

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv--y03Wm6A]TWO DOOR CINEMA CLUB | COME BACK HOME - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Spitting Games - Snow Patrol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MxcbB0SFao&ob=av2e]Snow Patrol - Spitting Games - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Call Me Blue - A-House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gu-N93sBV4]A-House - Call Me Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DknIT4yYaw]nazareth expect no mercy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Celebrate - An Emotional Fish

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jeg4mQMVGNg]An Emotional Fish - 'Celebrate' 1990 (Improved Audio) 'Gli Spari Sopra' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

One Horse Town - The Thrills

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aR7bqYYFPFE&ob=av2e]The Thrills - One Horse Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HbXu_Lb44c]Nazareth - Gone Dead Train (with lyrics) - HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

The Mummers' Dance - Loreena McKennitt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxTpvA-pUG0]Loreena McKennitt - The Mummers' Dance (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Heroine - The Edge & Sinead O'Connor

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQddQVGAAQQ]Heroine-The Edge(U2), Sinéad O'Connor & Larry Mullen Heroine (1986).flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcs5PRxEXq4&ob=av2e]Linkin Park - Somewhere I Belong (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdVgMe8svb0]The Charioteers - Darktown Strutters&#39; Ball - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeNsr_nQEfE]Zorba The Greek - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ejjZhcv7Ho]Styx - Queen Of Spades - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ET4o4y5hUg"]Heart - Break the Rock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvWIVEu9wZY"]Heart - Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MzU8xM99Uo]Bessie Smith (Nobody Knows You When You&#39;re Down And Out, 1929) Jazz Legend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BsIntS_Io4]Empty Bed Blues Bessie Smith - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn77rGEV6XM]Elmore James - Shake Your Money Maker. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPpIQmiKj0Q]My Heros Have Always Been Cowboys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvsb83Wl2NI]Jeff Wayne&#39;s War of the Worlds: Thunderchild - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m3dtyHy6n8&feature=related]Oh Girl - Chi Lites - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMp4bedPF1o]"I Love You More Than You&#39;ll Ever Know" Blood, Sweat & Tears - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFfZFvvuXWc]War Of the Worlds - The Eve Of The War - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Sleep Alone - Bat For Lashes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1vtr9fXdg8&ob=av2e]Bat For Lashes - Sleep Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyhZXdJ_4l0]Early Morning Rain - Ian & Sylvia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIshbtQ6LqA]Peter,Paul & Mary Live[3], Leaving, on a Jet Plane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7-8sCLWwLk]Ten Years After - I&#39; d Love To Change The World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlNhD0oS5pk&ob=av3n]Fight the Horde[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfceDweJRZM&feature=related]Carolina Chocolate Drops "Leaving Eden" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxAX74gM8DY]Fugue for Tinhorns - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2lNf2WHxeI&feature=related]Stevie Wonder - Superwoman (Where Were You When I Needed You) - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - Superwoman (Where Were You When I Needed You)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTX2Db6naaU&feature=related]Stevie Wonder "Golden Lady" (1973) - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder "Golden Lady" (1973)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Sx5APtFy6w&feature=related]Ray Charles - Ol&#39; Man River - YouTube[/ame]
Ray Charles - Ol' Man River


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DY7l5Uujgc&feature=related]Ray Charles - Dont change on me - YouTube[/ame]
Ray Charles - Dont change on me


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEUOiiVxsGc&feature=related]You really got a hold on me - Smokey Robinson & the Miracles - YouTube[/ame]
You really got a hold on me - Smokey Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlzY6cWpoMQ&feature=related]Smokey Robinson - Cruisin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
Smokey Robinson - Cruisin'


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFgTG6C6PuI]Cornelius Brothers and Sister Rose - Treat Her Like A Lady - YouTube[/ame]
Cornelius Brothers and Sister Rose - Treat Her Like A Lady


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQCgfxtBRlM&feature=related]Precious and few - Climax - YouTube[/ame]
Precious and few - Climax


----------



## Ropey

Grateful Dead - Shakedown Street

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwsWVIw-5c4]Grateful Dead - Shakedown Street[/ame]

Little River Band - Time for Cool Change

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgubITgGPBw]Little River Band - Time for Cool Change[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0MQ2-fYQno]10CC - Dreadlock Holiday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluePhantom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKI1k7LSAIE]Led Zeppelin Living Loving Maid (She&#39;s Just A Woman) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluePhantom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QujqXIsZ2yI]The Brothers Johnson Get Da Funk Out Ma&#39; Face - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbrjRKB586s]When The Levee Breaks Led Zeppelin +Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
When The Levee Breaks Led Zeppelin +Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4v-_p5dU34&feature=related]Led Zeppelin-The Rain Song - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin-The Rain Song


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EVNeh9dasI&feature=related]Led Zeppelin Over the hills and far away with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin Over the hills and far away with lyrics


----------



## BluePhantom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8qAG5vqhy0]Led Zeppelin - The Battle of Evermore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3NXgM_LGQA&feature=related]Grand Funk Railroad - Footstompin&#39; Music - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - Footstompin' Music


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_NMypP_wOs&feature=related]Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker (Live - 1974) [Subtítulos Español] - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker (Live - 1974)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoA5cqDSasM]Neil Young Down By The River - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Young Down By The River


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6ibl6PIKPM&feature=related]Neil Young Cowgirl In The Sand - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Young Cowgirl In The Sand


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEgyuy1iqnI]Grateful Dead - Loser - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnslITy5y_A&feature=watch_response]Lonely Is the Word - Black Sabbath - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rihpED_obk]Children Of the Grave - YouTube[/ame]
Children Of the Grave


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCjspyo-_aI&feature=related]Black Sabbath-Wizard - YouTube[/ame]
Black Sabbath-Wizard


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-yzrP2iV4g&feature=related]Black Sabbath - Paranoid - YouTube[/ame]
Black Sabbath - Paranoid


----------



## Ropey

Black Sabbath - Sweet Leaf

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=popg6dOoTWQ]Black Sabbath Sweet Leaf[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Black Sabbath - War Pigs

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGPD0ZBiMs0]Black Sabbath - War Pigs[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

ZZ Top - La Grange

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU]ZZ Top - La Grange[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3sfPFqqpJY]Beethoven - Sextet for Winds, Op. 71 (2/2) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1c2OfAzDTI]The Ting Tings - That&#39;s Not My Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Who - Wont Get Fooled Again

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp6-wG5LLqE]Wont Get Fooled Again[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Up Around the Bend

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAUqLXiYhz0]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Up Around the Bend[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pafY6sZt0FE&feature=related]Grateful Dead - Truckin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - Truckin'


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSIajKGHZRk&feature=related]Grateful Dead - Uncle John&#39;s Band (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - Uncle John's Band (Studio Version)


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSIw09oqsYo]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rgepWg4rzw]I&#39;M NOT IN LOVE - 10cc - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPWNsGFXCZk]dream weaver gary wright - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipqqEFoJPL4&feature=related]Blue Oyster Cult: Burnin&#39; For You - YouTube[/ame]
Blue Oyster Cult: Burnin' For You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcPt7NnhwvA&feature=related]Blue Oyster Cult: I Am The Storm - YouTube[/ame]
Blue Oyster Cult: I Am The Storm


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kFF95Bx_Kg&feature=related]Blue Oyster Cult: Shadow Warrior - YouTube[/ame]
Blue Oyster Cult: Shadow Warrior


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txlXcJDtDwM&feature=related]Dream On - Aerosmith - YouTube[/ame]
Dream On - Aerosmith


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EL67mjv1nM&feature=related]Black Sabbath - Heaven and Hell - YouTube[/ame]
Black Sabbath - Heaven and Hell


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usGCJ-Iuxi4&feature=related]Yardbirds - New York City Blues - YouTube[/ame]
Yardbirds - New York City Blues


----------



## Ropey

Spencer Davis Group with Steve Winwood - I'm a Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzN0mMx-sJg]Spencer Davis Group - I&#39;m a Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Yardbirds - For Your Love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU5zqidlxMQ]The Yardbirds - For Your Love (1965) (Full version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYDIHm4xMps&feature=related]Gin House Blues - Eric Burdon and the Animals - YouTube[/ame]
Gin House Blues - Eric Burdon and the Animals


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSnQ0bdHW0s]Boom! Boom! - John Lee Hooker - YouTube[/ame]
Boom! Boom! - John Lee Hooker


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi0D9JizqWw&feature=related]John Lee Hooker with Rolling Stones & Eric Clapton (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]
John Lee Hooker with Rolling Stones & Eric Clapton (HQ) -Endless Boogie


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs1iDk-Fst0&feature=related]Spencer Davis Group - Mean Woman Blues - YouTube[/ame]
Spencer Davis Group - Mean Woman Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFaT69CyyKU&feature=related]Spencer Davis Group - Gimme Some Lovin - YouTube[/ame]
Spencer Davis Group - Gimme Some Lovin


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XqyGoE2Q4Y]Steppenwolf - The Pusher - YouTube[/ame]
Steppenwolf - The Pusher


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF2OP_gFsz4&feature=related]Joe Walsh - Rocky Mountain Way - Vintage Live Footage 1972 - YouTube[/ame]
Joe Walsh - Rocky Mountain Way - Vintage Live Footage 1972


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8UeWzOfiqo&feature=related]Sgt. Mackenzie-lyrics-Joseph Kilna Mackenzie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8YY8gu9RXo&feature=related]Billy Joel - The Ballad of Billy The Kid - YouTube[/ame]
Billy Joel - The Ballad of Billy The Kid


----------



## Ropey

Billy Joel - I Go To Extremes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcM8TfiG3ig]Billy Joel - I Go To Extremes (Philly) 2-5-98 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Elton John - Come Down in Time

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzYgHQluatY]Elton John - Come down in time (1970) Tumbleweed Connection - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Elton John - Where to Now, St. Peter?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uILpn4eY8A]Elton John "Where to Now, St Peter" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Was Hotel California based on a Jethro Tull song? - Interview With Ian Anderson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xny0Uj4--tk]Was Hotel California based on a Jethro Tull song?[/ame]

Jethro Tull - We Used to Know

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sJA_VF5c7U]Jethro Tull- We Used To Know - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

> The song is about losing all your material goods for spiritual enlightenment, thus being a 'bargain'. Pete Townshend wrote this as an ode to Meher Baba, who was his spiritual guru. Meher Baba was from India, where he worked with the poor and served as spiritual adviser to Mahatma Gandhi. He developed a worldwide following by the '60s, and died in 1969 at age 75. Townshend believed in his message of enlightenment, which was a big influence on Who songs like "Baba O'Riley" and "See Me, Feel Me.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymkx3P3lAEQ]The Who Baba O&#39;Riley [High Definition] HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsZOVJ40Q6w]Ian Hunter - Cleveland Rocks, London Astoria (2004) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

Loved these guys after seeing them open for Elton John in the '70s.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vT_fm5aJHE]Family "It&#39;s Only A Movie" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO5rKF2w_ro&feature=related]People - I LOVE YOU - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA8tUUrSTIw]Syndicate of Sound Little Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLImLybkTD4]Psychotic Reaction - Count Five - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pu16DGKtuxM]The Music Machine - Talk Talk (w/ WKYC radio jingle) - [STEREO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbuqNuZHsFo]"Time Won&#39;t Let Me" - ORIGINAL STEREO - Outsiders - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgfnCTp3p7U&feature=related]Question Mark & the Mysterians - 96 Tears - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MLBfwblps8]Cuck Berry - My Ding-A-Ling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Donovan - Hurdy Gurdy Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRhRbHxpZF4]Donovan - Hurdy Gurdy Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

madasheck said:


> People - I LOVE YOU - YouTube



Thanks for this little gem.


----------



## Ropey

Plain White T's - Hey There Delilah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_m-BjrxmgI]Plain White T's - Hey There Delilah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=be0EBiMSh2Q&feature=related]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Your Baby Ain&#39;t Sweet Like Mine (HD Live at Bijou, Dec. 9, 2011) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bobcollum

Long Distance Runaround by Yes. Great band, great song.

The latest song learned on the ol' guitar.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EIpaj3ah-c]Yes - Long Distance Runaround - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6bCGzbBcRk]Beat it[/ame][ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbrLlDE7tNQ]Fade To Black[/ame]


----------



## JamesFC

anic Monday - The Bangles, preceded by You Can Call Me Al by Paul Simon.

Source(s):
BBC Local Radio


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjT6B6IFUU8]Rich Mans War by Steve Earle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K08akOt2kuo]Springtime for Hitler - The Producers(1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Always The Sun - The Stranglers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um9kd-mhhK4]Stranglers - Always the Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJM7TdshUbw&feature=related]I&#39;ve Seen all Good People(studio) - YouTube[/ame]
I've Seen all Good People(studio)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKI0d6TMlhM&feature=related]ELP - From the beginning [1972] - YouTube[/ame]
ELP - From the beginning [1972]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8VHHcd0M_o&feature=related]Still You Turn Me On - Emerson Lake and Palmer - YouTube[/ame]
Still You Turn Me On - Emerson Lake and Palmer


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBcMKwbMEcQ]Adele - Set fire to the rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RRB7ajVq4E&feature=related]King Crimson - In The Court Of Crimson King - YouTube[/ame]
King Crimson - In The Court Of Crimson King


----------



## mudwhistle

del said:


> Springtime for Hitler - The Producers(1968) - YouTube



del........lol


----------



## eots

OASIS cover wonderwall by eots by DogZero on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UBpt1dya60]Billy Joel - Movin&#39; Out (Anthony&#39;s Song) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEQnzs8wl6E&feature=related]Metallica - Fade to Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJIGC90liAE]Metallica - Master of Puppets - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eru9q3GdBTI]Fort Minor - Red To Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2W80uY8678]Fort Minor - Start It All Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20dic8S3cWI]Grateful Dead - Wharf Rat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faEX3qjP9Mc]Fade To Black - Metallica - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZbM_MIz4RM]Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall(Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Ropey

Dire Straits - Walk of Life

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=087Bv3p4KLQ]Dire Straits - Walk of Life[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Wonderwall - Mike Flowers Pops

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyBBlt4bajM]Mike Flowers Pops - Wonderwall (1995) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wTXv9KPWeg]Rick Derringer (Edgar Winter Band) - Rock&#39;n Roll Hoochie Koo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8KQmps-Sog]Muse - Uprising - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ5Grncdjlc]sigur ros - Svefn-g-englar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1P6A0tFNqNQ&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL02E228DAC3F783C5]Barcelona - Falling Out of Trees - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbGTzJcyjGI]Remy Zero Video - FAIR - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNrQOUtXYOo]Live - I Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlUKcNNmywk]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlF2p1UPt8Y&feature=related]I&#39;m No Stranger to the Rain - Keith Whitley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXctJMiU1vo&feature=fvsr]Whiskey Cure Blues ( Shane Phillips ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amYWLKrxmIQ&feature=channel]Video 26 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHjaW9sXl7s&feature=related]Hank Williams Jr. - Family Tradition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPjhakaK-yI&feature=fvwrel]long haired country boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg&feature=related]Bob Seger- Turn the Page - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfYPNDGzJ-E]Tell Me / The Rolling Stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sk8LEtKfFhE]ROLLING STONES - HEART OF STONE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ32lL4R970]The Rolling stones - The last time (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

Rare stereo version!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rIBY0M66wI]Rolling Stones - (I Can&#39;t Get No) Satisfaction (Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

And a rarity

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4apZAmIsa4&feature=related]The Who - The Last Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nonVj7odbmU]Homecoming Queen&#39;s Got A Gun - Julie Brown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jethro Tull - (Let Me Bring You) Songs From the Wood

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6BjgeEt-5U]Jethro Tull - Songs From the Wood[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gXuBRMtU2A]The Who - Pure and Easy - YouTube[/ame]
The Who - Pure and Easy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQ5pi3UR5dY]Going Mobile-The Who - YouTube[/ame]
Going Mobile-The Who


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6-3rnD7FSc&feature=related]The Who - Getting in Tune - YouTube[/ame]
The Who - Getting in Tune


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFaFlJpB3Qg&feature=related]The Who - The Song Is Over - YouTube[/ame]
The Who - The Song Is Over


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xItXpRayIes]Yes - Your Move/I´ve Seen All Good People on Craig Wilborn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAe3sCIakXo&ob=av2e]Counting Crows - Round Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eysGQuTm6s]David & David Welcome to the Boomtown 1986 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4F9DxYhqmKw]Enigma - Sadeness - Part i - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dante

*Hullaballoo | Go Now | Dante's Refrain*

Go Now

[youtube]FmYo0ZRpOgo[/youtube]

Uploaded by ianabroad on May 4, 2008

Rare recording of Moody Blues performing their number one hit "Go Now". Brian Epstein is the guy sat on the stool pensively watching them. This is a really nice song but with no hint of what was about to come...


is it really live?


----------



## Dante

[youtube]gKZOeqmqwZs[/youtube]

Go Now - Denny Laine w/ Wings 


Paul and Linda, so sweet  - great clips of Paul acting up at beginning and end of video


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajGdNTFxRy0]Mike Pinder describes how the mellotron works - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9BCpIm_P9Y]The Moody Blues-Nights In White Satin (Stereo, Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

I discovered this guy a couple of weeks ago after I picked up one of his CDs. Love this stuff. 

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIeoqe4yAXc]Johnny Maddox - Friday Night Stomp - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

And Johnny Maddox on record in 1950. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWwMf7O1YE8]Johnny Maddox&#39;s First Record - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mvfMdJjPVk]The Moody Blues Seventh Sojourn 08 I&#39;m Just A Singer - YouTube[/ame]
The Moody Blues Seventh Sojourn 08 I'm Just A Singer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75XWbsSx-E&feature=related]The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes - YouTube[/ame]
The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEMuAnFH_lM&feature=related]Tuesday Afternoon-The Moody Blues-(Long Extended Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Tuesday Afternoon-The Moody Blues-(Long Extended Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjHHl_bAEMg&feature=related]The Moody Blues- Question - YouTube[/ame]
The Moody Blues- Question


----------



## Ropey

Red Rider - Light In The Tunnel/Human Race

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWlCD68oeu0]Red Rider - Light In The Tunnel/Human Race[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqUa_G1h3pw]Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe[/ame]
^^^ Play Loud ... ^^^​
Red Rider - White Hot


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHaLhtnuNFY&feature=related]cat stevens - On The Road To Find Out - Tea For The Tillerma - YouTube[/ame]
cat stevens - On The Road To Find Out - Tea For The Tillerma


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stikegBj6fw&feature=related]cat stevens - Wild World - Tea For The Tillerman - YouTube[/ame]
cat stevens - Wild World - Tea For The Tillerman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLOpyx2bdQA&feature=related]cat stevens - Miles From Nowhere - Tea For The Tillerman - YouTube[/ame]
cat stevens - Miles From Nowhere - Tea For The Tillerman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vs9rpA6bcE&feature=related]Cat Stevens - But I Might Die Tonight - YouTube[/ame]
Cat Stevens - But I Might Die Tonight


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPr_WQm0-UY]cat stevens - Where Do The Children Play - Tea For The Tille - YouTube[/ame]
cat stevens - Where Do The Children Play - Tea For The Tille


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5GMHzPeEyA]Van Morrison - Tupelo Honey - Live with great solo by Pee Wee Ellis - YouTube[/ame]
Van Morrison - Tupelo Honey - Live with great solo by Pee Wee Ellis


----------



## Ropey

Simon and Garfunkel - El Condor Pasa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pey29CLID3I]Simon & Garfunkel : El Condor Pasa (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-suuzz4g2R0&feature=related]Take me back - Van Morrison - YouTube[/ame]
Take me back - Van Morrison


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0DJ8hWgNes&feature=related]Into the Mystic - Van Morrison - YouTube[/ame]
Into the Mystic - Van Morrison


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CwEpOzW6-k&feature=related]Someone like you~[/ame]
Someone like you~&#9829; Van Morrison


----------



## Ropey

Van Morrison - And it Stoned Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_iVxiBNGFM]Van Morrison - And It Stoned Me (live @ Montreux 1980) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuHx5eLZKkQ&feature=related]Gloria - The Doors - YouTube[/ame]
Gloria - The Doors


----------



## Ropey

Van Morrison - Harmonica Boogie 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipCBhSugKZE]Van Morrison - Harmonica Boogie (Live at Montreux in 1974) - YouTube[/ame]
^^^  ^^^
^^^ And Play Loud ^^^​


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPk3-GmPRnY&feature=related]The Doors - Roadhouse Blues - Morrison Hotel (by Studio 99) - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - Roadhouse Blues - Morrison Hotel (by Studio 99)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de7hzCzGV2g&feature=related]The Doors - Riders On The Storm - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - Riders On The Storm


----------



## Ropey

The Doors - The End (Full and Uncensored)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSUIQgEVDM4]The Doors - The End (original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Gary Jules - Mad World

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3N1MlvVc4]Mad World - Gary Jules - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Adele - Set Fire To The Rain (Live at The Royal Albert Hall)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri7-vnrJD3k]Adele - Set Fire To The Rain (Live at The Royal Albert Hall) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAv145a1rC4&feature=related]Quicksilver Messenger Service - Doin&#39; Time In The U.S.A (1972) - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - Doin' Time In The U.S.A (1972)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhraiPTORhI&feature=related]Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gold and Silver


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOyNcTvZgDU]Heart - Dreamboat Annie (1976) - YouTube[/ame]
Heart - Dreamboat Annie (1976)


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH2efAcmBQM&ob=av3e]AWOLNATION - Sail - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSOCJsqZSmE]old frothingslosh 7 pull tap - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qshiPwSESyw]britney spears - breathe on me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Neil Young - All Along the Watchtower


----------



## AquaAthena

The Mavericks-- Royal Albert Hall, London....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXe3D8IsKUY]The Mavericks - Dance the night away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Shiny Toy Guns-Le Disko

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBDwYaZKfnM]Shiny Toy Guns-Le Disko[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6u4X-obat4&feature=fvst]Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd - Pulse - HD - YouTube[/ame]
Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd - Pulse - HD


----------



## Ropey

Journey - Wheel In the Sky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFC8sDTXlng]JOURNEY "Wheel In The Sky" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9Ht1q9psfY]Elvis Presley - Fever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFks9A9TCF0]Ground Control to Major Tom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFwfe4Sjvmw&feature=related]SPANKY & OUR GANG - "Give A Damn" (1968) - YouTube[/ame]
SPANKY & OUR GANG - "Give A Damn" (1968)


----------



## Intense

America - I Need You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yT-4uosFNA&feature=related]America - Only in Your Heart - YouTube[/ame]
America - Only in Your Heart


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5tq0ACqInk]Seals and Crofts Hummingbird - YouTube[/ame]
Seals and Crofts Hummingbird


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC-oP84mRME&feature=related]Seals and Crofts Diamond Girl - YouTube[/ame]
Seals and Crofts Diamond Girl


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrUB0g8Vjgg]Simply Red - Money&#39;s Too Tight (To Mention) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ]Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven Live (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIe-Cj071l0&feature=related]The Fixx - One Thing Leads to Another - YouTube[/ame]
The Fixx - One Thing Leads to Another


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-9NEFalsjE&feature=related]Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill (Original Cut) - YouTube[/ame]
Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill (Original Cut)


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP_y2ZG_gM4]Uriah Heep - July Morning (full version) - 1971[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fQllIQ3AfI]One Of These Days ~ Ten Years After ~ Live 1975 - YouTube[/ame]
One Of These Days ~ Ten Years After ~ Live 1975


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7-8sCLWwLk&feature=related]Ten Years After - I' d Love To Change The World - YouTube[/ame]
Ten Years After - I' d Love To Change The World


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_49OtpnxgM&feature=related]ten years after. working on the road - YouTube[/ame]
ten years after. working on the road


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg]Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sub

The Black Keys - Everlasting Light


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrZZfaDp02o]INXS - Need You Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytfX4al_1qE]THE MOODY BLUES -- In Search Of The Lost Chord -- 1968 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JidfV5xvdjY&feature=related]Exploring your masculinity - from In & Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]VLvBYvvnLVs[/youtube]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]Ik-RsDGPI5Y[/youtube]


----------



## Ropey

Eli's Coming (1975) - Three Dog Night

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CuNBengxaQ]Eli's Coming (1975) - Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jjdowef1oKE]Laura Nyro - Save the Country - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AzEY6ZqkuE]Harry Nilsson - Everybody&#39;s Talkin&#39; (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madasheck

Miss you, Harry. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dswVK5si45M&feature=related]Harry Nilsson On The Smothers Brothers Comedy Hour 1960s - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Harry Nilsson - Mr. Bojangles

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LntVoihEaP8]Harry Nilsson - Mr. Bojangles[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATg8CdRD68E]Harry Nilsson - WITHOUT YOU - YouTube[/ame]
Harry Nilsson - WITHOUT YOU


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a_4fBH_7dk]If - Bread, David Gates, w/ Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
If - Bread, David Gates, w/ Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTkj-Uz2vQs&feature=related]BREAD - MAKE IT WITH YOU - YouTube[/ame]
BREAD - MAKE IT WITH YOU


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lr6S4aCJ2X4&feature=related]Bread - Baby I&#39;m-a Want You (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Bread - Baby I'm-a Want You


----------



## Alan Stallion

Mas Que Nada - Sergio Mendes + Brasil 66

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U1v01SGtGE]Sergio Mendes + Brasil 66 - MAS QUE NADA - In Stereo! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Anybody have a stressful Monday? Let's chill to this tune... 

Song for Olabi - Bliss

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS_EylhZlYY]Bliss - Song for Olabi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Frank Zappa - Watermelon in Easter Hay

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TE6GgxoJN_o]Frank Zappa - Watermelon in Easter Hay[/ame]


----------



## Toro

[youtube]8YyRb1A3M4M[/youtube]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uv3ia0cFWI]Frank Zappa - Cosmik Debris - YouTube[/ame]

Start it at 1:43.  Pure Zappa driving up and down.


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eBZqmL8ehg]Sneaker Pimps - 6 Underground - Official Video [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E]Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning[/ame]


----------



## Dante

Gunny said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Cross Canadian Ragweed - Sick And Tired&#x202c;&rlm;



what kind of music is this?


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImpSyGTzot0]Robert Plant - In The Mood - YouTube[/ame]
Robert Plant - In The Mood


----------



## Ropey

Lynyrd Skynyrd- Simple Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzatyeWZ_Ss]Lynyrd Skynyrd- Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuF7VoVkSpY]King Crimson - In the Court of the Crimson King.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylMaRaYc6mM]It&#39;s A Beautiful Day - White Bird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23d0wQVz854&feature=related]Louie Shelton Midnight Rain - YouTube[/ame]
Louie Shelton Midnight Rain


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8SpLajOkTQ&feature=related]Louie Shelton - Georgy Porgy - YouTube[/ame]
Louie Shelton - Georgy Porgy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whs2YgtVLR0&feature=relmfu]Louie Shelton - Uptown - YouTube[/ame]
Louie Shelton - Uptown


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914]A-Ha - Take On Me[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

Tap those feet.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icMTVV5Lwaw]Earl Scruggs & Steve Martin - Foggy Mountain Breakdown (Best - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNlKJ2X1sfk&feature=related]Chantel McGregor Daydream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntLsElbW9Xo&feature=related]Barry McGuire - Eve of Destruction - YouTube[/ame]
Barry McGuire - Eve of Destruction


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miZWYmxr8XE]Ball Of Confusion (That&#39;s What The World Is Today) - YouTube[/ame]
Ball Of Confusion


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWKC2TSqiog]Quicksilver Messenger Service - What About Me? (studio) - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - What About Me? (studio)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HH8vjxFIUC4&feature=related]Les Paul - Sleepwalk - YouTube[/ame]
Les Paul - Sleepwalk


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVDYhF0K80A&feature=related]It&#39;s All Right - Canned Heat & John Lee Hooker - YouTube[/ame]
It's All Right - Canned Heat & John Lee Hooker


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVwC0EryTDk&feature=related]Canned Heat - On the road again - YouTube[/ame]
Canned Heat - On the road again


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBGob2E8H8Y&feature=related]Seals & Crofts with Louie Shelton - YouTube[/ame]
Seals & Crofts with Louie Shelton


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgZQCGzYvP8]Santana Brothers 1994 - Brujo - YouTube[/ame]
Santana Brothers 1994 - Brujo


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEOAMNE302g&feature=related]Jorge Santana - Seychells - 1978 - YouTube[/ame]
Jorge Santana - Seychells - 1978


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK7kstRgwDs&feature=related]Jorge Santana - Love The Way - YouTube[/ame]
Jorge Santana - Love The Way


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coHUt4si8Oo&feature=related]WAR - All Day Music (HD) - YouTube[/ame]
WAR - All Day Music (HD)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XRx19ZjN8E&feature=related]War - Groovin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
War - Groovin'


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVANQheoRUw&feature=related]Curtis Mayfield - Diamond in the Back - YouTube[/ame]
Curtis Mayfield - Diamond in the Back


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z66wVo7uNw&feature=related]Curtis Mayfield - Move On Up - YouTube[/ame]
Curtis Mayfield - Move On Up


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgc0qPo8FgI]40 000 headman Traffic - YouTube[/ame]
40 000 headman Traffic


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eI-w4-GBKw0&feature=related]Red House - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqZ2JBVXgpA&feature=related]Donny Hathaway - The Ghetto - YouTube[/ame]
Donny Hathaway - The Ghetto


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z6NgoEOeZM&feature=related]Donny Hathaway - Sack Full Of Dreams - YouTube[/ame]
Donny Hathaway - Sack Full Of Dreams


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6dplhINkl8&feature=related]Gary McFarland - 80 miles an hour through beer-can country - YouTube[/ame]
Gary McFarland - 80 miles an hour through beer-can country


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Happy Friday!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxCpfFLyBGE]Sugababes - Hole In The Head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under The Bridge

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwlogyj7nFE]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under The Bridge[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTSzoYKnuio&feature=related]Treat - Live at the Fillmore 1968 - YouTube[/ame]
Treat - Live at the Fillmore 1968


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp9XFCsbIBI&feature=related]Carlos Santana & Buddy Miles LIVE - "Evil Ways" - stereo - YouTube[/ame]
Carlos Santana & Buddy Miles LIVE - "Evil Ways" - stereo


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf0IHXMIXJs&feature=related]BUDDY MILES - Down By The River (long version) - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
BUDDY MILES - Down By The River (long version) - Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omNPPv6mhJY&feature=related]Buddy Miles Dreams - YouTube[/ame]
Buddy Miles Dreams


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_J-hmyAS6c&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLKVk0WxqTf7w]I&#39;m Just A Singer (In A Rock And Roll Band) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Roy Buchanan - Live From Austin Texas - Hey Joe HQ

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMcjPZgK9GM]Roy Buchanan - Live From Austin Texas - Hey Joe HQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXJpgqhWvNY&feature=related]Melancholy Man-The Moody Blues - YouTube[/ame]
Melancholy Man-The Moody Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjHHl_bAEMg&feature=related]The Moody Blues- Question - YouTube[/ame]
The Moody Blues- Question


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgOtLKttDU4&feature=related]Moody Blues: The Story In Your Eyes - YouTube[/ame]
Moody Blues: The Story In Your Eyes


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsG2mLl6hNg&feature=related]THE OTHER SIDE OF LIFE - MOODY BLUES 1986.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
THE OTHER SIDE OF LIFE - MOODY BLUES


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdC6ejIiMb4]Moody Blues - Your Wildest Dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keb41vPzyYA]Band of Brothers & Dire Straits-Brothers in Arms - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTTAPCUtbc8&feature=related]Golden Earring - Twilight Zone (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]
Golden Earring - Twilight Zone (HQ)


----------



## Ropey

Moody Blues - Ride My Seesaw

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJETHtCN-zk]Moody Blues - Ride My Seesaw[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Moody Blues - Driftwood

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an97c-1fp8k]The Moody Blues - Driftwood[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Chicago - 25 Or 6 To 4 - (1979) - Live

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fXYuBc5KhE]Chicago - 25 Or 6 To 4 - (1979) - Live[/ame]


Chicago 25 Or 6 To 4 - Studio Version

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUAYeN3Rp2E]Chicago 25 Or 6 To 4 - Studio Version[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njpK87Vxe_c]Chicago - Beginnings (album version) - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - Beginnings (album version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8eYQX-NmCk&feature=related]Chicago - Colour My World - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - Colour My World


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qssWO8NSq0]Chicago- Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago- Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is


----------



## Ropey

Joe Cocker (Mad Dogs & Englishman) - The Letter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RnjWLVyMps]Joe Cocker - The Letter[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Deep Purple - Beethoven's Fifth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ8Mj-80I0I]Deep Purple Beethoven 5th Symphony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4fLjJzkiZc&feature=relmfu]Deep Purple Burn - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple Burn


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGwCP2hX2FM&feature=related]REO Speedwagon - Time for Me to Fly (with video lyrics).wmv - YouTube[/ame]
REO Speedwagon - Time for Me to Fly


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-evJ0J08Jw&feature=related]The Ventures - Walk Don&#39;t Run - YouTube[/ame]
The Ventures - Walk Don't Run


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBtmaq0J2kU]DION - The Wanderer - YouTube[/ame]
DION - The Wanderer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K76kGhxHnvk]Jackson 5 - Never Can Say Goodbye - YouTube[/ame]
Jackson 5 - Never Can Say Goodbye


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RID-gqSw85o]Chuck Mangione-Feels So Good (Full Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Chuck Mangione-Feels So Good


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfg-IH1wC-k&feature=related]Miles Davis - Blue - YouTube[/ame]
Miles Davis - Blue


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRK4AwS3dh8]The Dramatics "In The Rain" (1971) - YouTube[/ame]
The Dramatics "In The Rain" (1971)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK3CGdyJBrI&feature=related]Ain&#39;t No Woman Like The One I Got - YouTube[/ame]
Ain't No Woman Like The One I Got


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWnRMAVWVjk&feature=related]Come And Get Your Love Redbone 1974 - YouTube[/ame]
Come And Get Your Love Redbone 1974


----------



## Douger

*I'm listening to the Repugnicant national anthem !* 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ORKLaozFzo]Dead Kennedys - Kill the Poor Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JunmomMSK0]Copperline - James Taylor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtUCBgQq4kg]Lou Rawls - Pure Imagination - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2ijL2tljdI]Lou Rawls "You&#39;ll Never Find Another Love Like Mine" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsYEJjHSwrM&feature=related]Denis Leary - Life&#39;s Gonna Suck - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o30wacwdoc]Denis Leary - I&#39;m An Asshole - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK5YGWS5H84]Marc Cohn - Walking In Memphis Official Video - YouTube[/ame]
Marc Cohn - Walking In Memphis Official Video


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39V6zGYm6Nk&feature=related]Marc Cohn - The Rainy Season - YouTube[/ame]
Marc Cohn - The Rainy Season


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOyNcTvZgDU]Heart - Dreamboat Annie (1976) - YouTube[/ame]
Heart - Dreamboat Annie (1976)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVHL_rxbhg0&feature=related]Heart ~ Soul Of The Sea - YouTube[/ame]
Heart ~ Soul Of The Sea


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-c9437flXk]Where I Come From-Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HBh7cVZubk]Eric Church - Springsteen (AOL Sessions) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Buffalo Springfield - Mr. Soul[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Y9aFr2GuuA]Buffalo Springfield - Mr. Soul[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Toto - Africa


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve8sNTqrzCw&feature=relmfu]Brantley Gilbert - Kick It In The Sticks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

This one is for all the sweet people here at USMB

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-T1h7J0R-Q]The Wind Beneath My Wings: Bette Midler Live in 2008 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## hortysir

where's the song for me, then????


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP2jC_kAkfU&feature=related]Hot Tuna - Trimmed And Burning - Keep Your Lamps Trimmed And Burning - YouTube[/ame]
Hot Tuna - Trimmed And Burning - Keep Your Lamps Trimmed And Burning


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvbLJ6TGepI&feature=related]HOT TUNA - I See The Light - YouTube[/ame]
HOT TUNA - I See The Light


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIWdMlsTzp0&feature=related]Electric Hot Tuna - I Know You Rider - Live at Fur Peace Ranch - YouTube[/ame]
Electric Hot Tuna - I Know You Rider - Live at Fur Peace Ranch


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siMFORx8uO8&feature=related]Free - All Right Now - YouTube[/ame]
Free - All Right Now


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKvllT4I9w0&feature=related]Free - Fire And Water - YouTube[/ame]
Free - Fire And Water


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UoIMwQEgL8]GUESS WHO - She&#39;s Come Undone - YouTube[/ame]
GUESS WHO - She's Come Undone


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La-9bHte8R8]She&#39;s Not There - Santana - YouTube[/ame]
She's Not There - Santana


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfwFpRnOeGg&feature=related]The Zombies - Time of the Season - YouTube[/ame]
The Zombies - Time of the Season


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc]Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky - YouTube[/ame]
Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rP3Hi1f7Og]Can&#39;t Get Next To You - The Temptations - YouTube[/ame]
Can't Get Next To You - The Temptations


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvNGwUAcRpU&feature=related]What Does It Take - Junior Walker- 1969 - YouTube[/ame]
What Does It Take - Junior Walker- 1969


----------



## Ropey

hortysir said:


> where's the song for me, then????



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is17GXEsHkc]Hortysir - The Crab Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe1ScoePqVA&feature=related]Wild Cherry - Play That Funky Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqjPp5-EEao]Ultra rare YES: Rick Wakeman&#39;s solo Excerpt from Yessongs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3msTQV81yY]America - Riverside - YouTube[/ame]
America - Riverside


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-EZfNO5nAY]Quicksilver Messenger Service - Spindrifter (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - Spindrifter (1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y43W5yMaZO0]Coming Back To Me - The Jefferson Airplane -1967 - YouTube[/ame]
Coming Back To Me - The Jefferson Airplane -1967


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgoI_nS8z_w]Have you seen the stars tonight - YouTube[/ame]
Have you seen the stars tonight


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCy9k_RWlvA&feature=relmfu]Grateful Dead - Eyes of the World (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Grateful Dead - Eyes of the World (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXKboDqiSbE]Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuCBfO-_eRU&feature=relmfu]Led Zeppelin Misty Mountain Hop - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin Misty Mountain Hop


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PW8LaRU2i4&feature=related]Corina, Corina - Steppenwolf - YouTube[/ame]
Corina, Corina - Steppenwolf


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KVmRtEO18k&feature=related]Lynyrd Skynyrd - That aint my America - YouTube[/ame]
Lynyrd Skynyrd - That aint my America


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf_7IomySm4]Johnny Van Zant - Brickyard Road - YouTube[/ame]
Johnny Van Zant - Brickyard Road


----------



## Ropey

Jefferson Airplane - Lather

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVstafKZDYY]Jefferson Airplane - Lather - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIccZsURyLc]Jefferson Airplane - Wooden Ships - YouTube[/ame]
Jefferson Airplane - Wooden Ships


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaAWdljhD5o&feature=share]SAIL - AWOLNATION - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkKn5HrKgHQ]Perfect country and western song - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Kenny Wayne Shepherd, "Blue on Black"

Robert


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Dsh9M6qnhE]Fleetwood Mac - "DREAMS" (Stevie Nicks) With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Fleetwood Mac - "DREAMS"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwnS_cGfaj4]Stevie Nicks - Rooms On Fire - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Nicks - Rooms On Fire


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oWIF2n4ZLs&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac - Gypsy - YouTube[/ame]
Fleetwood Mac - Gypsy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z0KcsnUx9E]Fleetwood Mac - Everywhere - YouTube[/ame]
Fleetwood Mac - Everywhere


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GigzjefNLRI&feature=fvsr]Jimmy Webb and Mark Knopfler - The Highwayman - YouTube[/ame]
Jimmy Webb and Mark Knopfler - The Highwayman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjJzlIedCuo&feature=related]Telegraph Road - AMAZING AUDIO!! - Mark Knopfler - Live 2005 - YouTube[/ame]
Telegraph Road


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQ_HlIlGyT0&feature=related]Mark Knopfler - Brother In Arms - YouTube[/ame]
Mark Knopfler - Brother In Arms


----------



## Ropey

Dire Straits - Telegraph Road

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l074_rbhxQw]Dire Straits - Telegraph Road[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHEOF_rcND8&ob=av2n]Edward Sharpe & The Magnetic Zeros - Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

I used to roll my eyes 'til they bled and claw the draperies in agony whenever my dad would tune into an "easy listening" station...

but now I'm so much older then I'm younger than that now... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jzx664u5DA]Stranger On The Shore - Acker Bilk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L33LTxTjaho&feature=related]Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes - Wake Up Everybody - YouTube[/ame]
Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes - Wake Up Everybody


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWa0jEk1ic0]DJ Pauly D - Night Of My Life (feat. Dash) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Ropey

Harry Nilsson - Mr. Richland's Favorite Song/One

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs7fbdOdDjs]Harry Nilsson - Mr. Richland's Favorite Song/One[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Shiny Toy Guns - Major Tom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyFe5m2MU9Q]Shiny Toy Guns - Major Tom[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_FGC0VHiTk&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLD66873E1C4B4FF71]Harry Nilsson Early In the Morning - YouTube[/ame]
Harry Nilsson Early In the Morning


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QghwNqlCRE&feature=related]Harry Nilsson ~ Jump Into The Fire ~ Nilsson Schmilsson - YouTube[/ame]
Harry Nilsson ~ Jump Into The Fire ~ Nilsson Schmilsson


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8zmkzshUvE&feature=related]Thunderclap Newman Something In The Air (vintage pop) - YouTube[/ame]
Thunderclap Newman Something In The Air


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHWc7LGX-TE&feature=related]Fever ( Unreleased ) - Gerry Rafferty ( Peggy Lee ) - YouTube[/ame]
Fever ( Unreleased ) - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_GZIaghqV0&feature=related]The James Gang - Walk Away - YouTube[/ame]
The James Gang - Walk Away


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7jW8_2Us5c&feature=related]Head East- Never Been Any Reason - YouTube[/ame]
Head East- Never Been Any Reason


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ewq73ADlEg]David Gilmour - "There&#39;s No Way Out Of Here" - YouTube[/ame]
David Gilmour - "There's No Way Out Of Here"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3Fkuq5Lf0Q&feature=related]Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah (original studio version)+Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah (original studio version)+Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-E53gmeO-8&feature=related]LEONARD COHEN - WAITING FOR THE MIRACLE - YouTube[/ame]
LEONARD COHEN - WAITING FOR THE MIRACLE


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXGa__ECvnM&feature=related]Everybody Plays The Fool - The Main Ingredient (1972) - YouTube[/ame]
Everybody Plays The Fool - The Main Ingredient (1972)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w-5uW2tCn4&feature=related]Still Waters Run Deep (Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Still Waters Run Deep (Long Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9nPf7w7pDI]Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You - Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBDLQZgntYE]Europa (Earth&#39;s Cry, Heaven&#39;s Smile), Santana - YouTube[/ame]
Europa (Earth's Cry, Heaven's Smile), Santana


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrB3-BnHc1g&feature=artist]Santana - Primavera (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Santana - Primavera (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOqlebrto0w&feature=artist]Gato Barbieri - I Want You - YouTube[/ame]
Gato Barbieri - I Want You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iRX6WH5_y8&feature=related]Gato Barbieri Straight Into the Sunrise - YouTube[/ame]
Gato Barbieri Straight Into the Sunrise


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqPcf7_jAnw&feature=artist]Gato Barbieri The Woman I Remember - YouTube[/ame]
Gato Barbieri The Woman I Remember


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VofLbnNronk]Richard Clayderman - Feelings - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfsgXJQ0ebU]Richard Clayderman - Ballade pour Adeline - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJBTOC3Mfpk&feature=related]The Alan Parsons Project - Breakdown - YouTube[/ame]
The Alan Parsons Project - Breakdown


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8f-q_npPqE&feature=related]The alan parsons project - I robot - YouTube[/ame]
The alan parsons project - I robot


----------



## Intense

The Alan Parsons Project - Day after day...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3AQHoqpnC8&feature=related]The Alan Parsons Project- Damned If I Do - YouTube[/ame]
The Alan Parsons Project- Damned If I Do


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgmzzDWUJ94&feature=related]The Alan Parsons Project- Days Are Numbers (The Traveller) - YouTube[/ame]
The Alan Parsons Project- Days Are Numbers (The Traveller)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKI0d6TMlhM]ELP - From the beginning [1972] - YouTube[/ame]
ELP - From the beginning [1972]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdwzHBnm6mo]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Still... You Turn Me On - YouTube[/ame]
Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Still... You Turn Me On


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gATDaYZwPio&feature=related]C&#39;est La Vie by Emerson, Lake & Palmer with Lyrics. - YouTube[/ame]
C'est La Vie by Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggHu52gSRTo&feature=relmfu]Yes - Roundabout - YouTube[/ame]
Yes - Roundabout


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDQon2oiq8M&feature=related]Chicago Make Me Smile - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago Make Me Smile


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivU8RKJbklQ]Chicago - Beginnings - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - Beginnings


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRFlqsRn_H8]Sunlight, Jesse Colin Young - YouTube[/ame]
Sunlight, Jesse Colin Young


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=my2ig7mGHtE&feature=related]THE YOUNGBLOODS - Darkness, Darkness - YouTube[/ame]
THE YOUNGBLOODS - Darkness, Darkness


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMBU4kR70z4]Ridgetop - Jesse Colin Young - YouTube[/ame]
Ridgetop - Jesse Colin Young


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ex_uKMhBwo&feature=related]Songbird, Jesse Colin Young - YouTube[/ame]
Songbird, Jesse Colin Young


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_y2grqAu1U&feature=related]Promises Made - Dan Fogelberg - YouTube[/ame]
Promises Made - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XpYkBIkmys&feature=related]Falce Faces Dan Fogelberg - YouTube[/ame]
Falce Faces Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awHh7WrD6HY]Give Me Just A Little More Time - CHAIRMAN OF THE BOARD.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
Give Me Just A Little More Time - CHAIRMAN OF THE BOARD.wmv


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]8UVNT4wvIGY[/youtube]


----------



## Ropey

> Of course you are my bright little star, I've miles And miles Of files Pretty files of your forefather's fruit and now to suit our great computer, You're magnetic ink.
> 
> First Man: I'm more than that, I know I am, at least, I think I must be.
> 
> Inner Man: There you go man, keep as cool as you can. Face piles And piles Of trials With smiles. It riles them to believe that you perceive the web they weave And keep on thinking free.



The Moody Blues: In The Beginning- Lovely To See You

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AukFsBv2oDY]The Moody Blues: In The Beginning- Lovely To See You[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72Fvp2s3ZBc&feature=related]J&#39;attendrai - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNtali_cuYA&feature=related]2CELLOS (Sulic & Hauser) - LIVE &#39;With or Without You&#39; by U2 (HD) - YouTube[/ame]
2CELLOS (Sulic & Hauser) - LIVE 'With or Without You' by U2 (HD)


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XFfUt7HQWM&feature=related]What Is Life - George Harrison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74]The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qahZ-whM6o&feature=fvst]Old Enough [featuring Ricky Skaggs and Ashley Monroe] (video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSnQ0bdHW0s]Boom! Boom! - John Lee Hooker - YouTube[/ame]
Boom! Boom! - John Lee Hooker


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R044sleOW6I]Ram Jam - Black Betty 1977 - YouTube[/ame]
Ram Jam - Black Betty 1977


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3ADektyDhM&feature=related]The Knack-My Sharona - YouTube[/ame]
The Knack-My Sharona


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOS99e6Gih0&feature=related]Deep Purple Rat Bat Blue - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple Rat Bat Blue


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPM6ni4bQzc&feature=relmfu]Deep Purple Lazy - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple Lazy


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOIvaksiV2w]Swamp Quarter by john hartman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKAr5s9qTdw&feature=related]Allman Brothers Band - Les brers in a minor - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers Band - Les brers in a minor


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBo_POKv21w&feature=related]"Dreams" - The Allman Brothers Band - FULL - YouTube[/ame]
"Dreams" - The Allman Brothers Band - FULL


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo&feature=related]Melissa- Allman brothers - YouTube[/ame]
Melissa- Allman brothers


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv3RWqFlvJs&feature=related]Whipping Post - YouTube[/ame]
Whipping Post


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE&feature=related]"Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles - YouTube[/ame]
"Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6yyWKzPBCM&feature=related]Eagles - I Can&#39;t Tell You Why [original w/ lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]
Eagles - I Can't Tell You Why


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUbTW928sMU&feature=related]The Eagles - Hotel California (with Lyrics in the Description) - YouTube[/ame]
The Eagles - Hotel California


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE-U5e78WHc&feature=related]The Eagles - Desperado - YouTube[/ame]
The Eagles - Desperado


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wln6NX0V4AQ&feature=related]Foreigner - Waiting for a Girl Like You [Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]
Foreigner - Waiting for a Girl Like You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7tzi8wkYgI&feature=related]Foreigner - Juke Box Hero - YouTube[/ame]
Foreigner - Juke Box Hero


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c1m2BAg2Sc&feature=related]Hot Blooded - Foreigner - YouTube[/ame]
Hot Blooded - Foreigner


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFQG6OOQmh8&feature=related]Foreigner - Head Games - YouTube[/ame]
Foreigner - Head Games


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eC99JhQq-3w]Cold As Ice - Foreigner (1977) - YouTube[/ame]
Cold As Ice - Foreigner (1977)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDODb8rt9CQ&feature=related]Journey - Who&#39;s Crying Now - YouTube[/ame]
Journey - Who's Crying Now


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfY57Yl5tPk]REO Speedwagon Time For Me To Fly Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
REO Speedwagon Time For Me To Fly Lyrics


----------



## Ropey

The Black Crowes - She Talks to Angels

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_5U0M9ErGA]black crowes - she talks to angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y5WYqxCNGw]Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Soul Asylum - Runaway Train

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtvqT_wMeY]Soul Asylum - Runaway Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma0Fa9t6vh4]Vaseline Machine Gun Leo Kottke 6 & 12 String Guitar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiTjElq5Xjs]Mickey Newbury : An American Trilogy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kyxTdLuH-8]The Marmalade - Reflections of My Life - YouTube[/ame]
The Marmalade - Reflections of My Life


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc]THE HOLLIES - He Ain&#39;t Heavy, He&#39;s My Brother - YouTube[/ame]
THE HOLLIES - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfm1eb5qArA]Ooh Child - YouTube[/ame]
Ooh, Ooh, Child


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USVvxcaa4OA&feature=related]Jim Croce - New York&#39;s Not My Home - YouTube[/ame]
Jim Croce - New York's Not My Home


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0klQIU2jtfo&feature=related]Jim Croce - A Long Time Ago - YouTube[/ame]
Jim Croce - A Long Time Ago


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BA6fFGMjI]Marvin Gaye - Mercy, Mercy Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1pzXJuvdAY&feature=player_embedded]Cream Born Under A Bad Sign - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGZeqwdWoeo]Cream - White Room - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InRDF_0lfHk&feature=related]Paint it Black - Vietnam War - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lK92W2RzbjE]Vietnam War ( Machine Gun - Jimi Hendrix ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVtxwFyOwRw]Ball Of Confusion - YouTube[/ame]
Ball Of Confusion


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX7V6FAoTLc]Edwin Starr - War (What Is It Good For?) - YouTube[/ame]
Edwin Starr - War


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5M_Ttstbgs&feature=related]Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth (good sound quality!) - YouTube[/ame]
Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUqqNLB0_FI&feature=related]Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones - Vietnam - YouTube[/ame]
Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP0VBB7BO64]Crosby Stills Nash - Carry On / Questions - YouTube[/ame]
Crosby Stills Nash - Carry On / Questions


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km4-eKvv3EM&feature=related]Black Water - Doobie Brothers (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Black Water - Doobie Brothers


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0yYCqkt0VE]Stroke 9 - Little Black Backpack Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a45z_HG3WU"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a45z_HG3WU[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAKOlsEa_zs]You are What You is - Frank Zappa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkF4JD2rO3Q]Dream Theater - The Dark Eternal Night In-Studio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEbYxEXM2cE&ob=av3e]Soundgarden - My Wave - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Elton John - Sad Songs (Say So Much)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH276U5PiGQ]Elton John - Sad Songs (Say So Much)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHYOoiAQSeU&feature=player_embedded]Moonsorrow - Jotunheim - YouTube[/ame]
English translation
those white fields they reign over this land
at the sparkle of ice they silently weep
all ages of mortals they know

and the bright sky reaches throughout the north
raining hoar upon the woods
it conceals the stars and sets the sea in fire
shakes mountains by thunder
halting the day, raging at night

for long the clouds have traveled
restlessly swelling above the waters
if the heavenly flame now melts the frost
with just the stream we drift

those white fields they blind the night
silent giants of stone and of ice

the wind shall scatter the cold fair land
and the eternal stream fall as snow
none ever living on these plains
the ice cold wind now takes the fair land

far away wind driving the clouds
carving mournful verses to stone
the sky leads the weary roamer astray
struck down by the white nothingness
thus curse the giants of stone and of ice
from here none shall pass

should the trees be burnt to ashes
should the shore be buried under the waves
no man can ever own this land


----------



## Ropey

Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers- It'll All Work Out

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_ftfh1z2Xc]Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers- It'll All Work Out[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytfX4al_1qE]THE MOODY BLUES -- In Search Of The Lost Chord -- 1968 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toro

Nirvana - Aneurysm

[youtube]PvwqSMRtoSI[/youtube]


----------



## Toro

Tom Petty - Runnin Down a Dream

[youtube]c5tF_-AkU6U[/youtube]


----------



## Toro

Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls

[youtube]5EfJ2poe01k[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bavZY-0RFEc]Gerry McGee Playing his song "Hurry Up And Wait" - YouTube[/ame]
Gerry McGee Playing his song "Hurry Up And Wait"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMnsFKXwYjk&feature=related]Let&#39;s Swamp!! Gerry Mcgee. - YouTube[/ame]
Let's Swamp!! Gerry Mcgee.


----------



## Toro

Radiohead - Optimistic

[youtube]9c0tx2A9iCU[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vqg2S2Ot6Q&feature=related]The Ventures - The Jam - YouTube[/ame]
The Ventures - The Jam


----------



## Toro

Nirvana - Breed

[youtube]h2JgqF384cU[/youtube]


----------



## Toro

Nirvana - The Money Will Roll Right In

[youtube]1J3uj2wqPPA&ob[/youtube]


----------



## Toro

Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet With Butterfly Wings

[youtube]DETQYXejrZ0[/youtube]


----------



## Toro

Beastie Boys - Sabotage

[youtube]Z6xsKsJqVyg[/youtube]


----------



## Toro

Hole - Violet

[youtube]SP_1uGTV77c[/youtube]


----------



## Toro

Nirvana - You Know You're Right

[youtube]IOhJeus0MOE[/youtube]


----------



## Toro

Judas Priest - Green Manalishi

[youtube]s37WwyYcvOM[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTTAPCUtbc8&feature=related]Golden Earring - Twilight Zone (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]
Golden Earring - Twilight Zone (HQ)


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7108stnFOuU]U2 The Unforgettable Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-IsiAfjhck]Tori Amos - Winter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ygj7tawGiug]Fleetwood Mac ~ Gold Dust Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MbWBhjGdLM]Liz Phair - Why Cant I (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T9n1bvjzrM&feature=related]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday&#39;s Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQZoU7iBYN8]Led Zeppelin - Hey Hey What Can I Do (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTgZJyicteE]Matchbox 20 -bright lights (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAp4pXxUPuA]Steely Dan-Dirty Work - YouTube.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqMG3VR5PP4&feature=related]Gordon Lightfoot " If You Could Read My Mind" - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc&feature=related]THE HOLLIES - He Ain&#39;t Heavy, He&#39;s My Brother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU&feature=related]Looking glass - Brandi you&#39;re a fine girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytu3yEE9ACE]The Beatles - Let It Be (Lyrics) [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkT8W6u81Ks]Pete Townshend-Rough boys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7D65IomNYY&feature=related]Paul McCartney- Band on the Run - YouTube[/ame]
Paul McCartney- Band on the Run


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8V1nFCP058&feature=related]Paul McCartney & Wings- Jet - YouTube[/ame]
Paul McCartney & Wings- Jet


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1c5pgo6zU10&feature=related]Nineteen Hundred and Eighty Five by Paul McCartney and Wings - YouTube[/ame]
Nineteen Hundred and Eighty Five by Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P_HKQGq730&feature=related]"Too Many People" By Paul McCartney - YouTube[/ame]
"Too Many People" By Paul McCartney


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsWufNDJl4M&feature=relmfu]"Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey" By Paul McCartney - YouTube[/ame]
"Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey" By Paul McCartney


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0L5LD7GZxc]Marshall Tucker Band 24 Hours At A Time - YouTube[/ame]
Marshall Tucker Band 24 Hours At A Time


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8cUvPyvsg]Marshall Tucker Band - "Take The Highway" - YouTube[/ame]
Marshall Tucker Band - "Take The Highway"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oot0GtjQuxQ]Bon Jovi-Wanted Dead Or Alive - YouTube[/ame]
Bon Jovi-Wanted Dead Or Alive


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjXjxnaH8Yk]Ten Years After - I Woke Up This Morning - YouTube[/ame]
Ten Years After - I Woke Up This Morning


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOtoxwVrJ7s]HEART - These Dreams (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAd9u2h_pRA]Heart - Mistral Wind (live in Seattle, 2002) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W52PP3lYlUs]Heart - Alone (Alive in Seattle 2003) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waoIKH49y8I]Heart - Two Faces Of Eve (live in Seattle, 2002) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQzJpVhmf9g]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Toccata - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNrsQniimFw]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - &#39;Lucky Man&#39; (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyFW3sSqDdE]The Way the Wind Blows - Rush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet Willy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTlzXcw0jcU&feature=watch_response_rev]David Childers: The Prettiest Thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYC4tIO6clQ]Rush Snakes and Arrows DVD - Ghost of a Chance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GodB1w5lLA]Somewhere in Heaven by Santana - YouTube[/ame]
Somewhere in Heaven by Santana


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paBVV_KJ4Sk]black kid singing a song about fried chicken - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cvpF-49dEE&feature=related]Joan Baez - Poor Wayfaring Stranger - YouTube[/ame]
Joan Baez - Poor Wayfaring Stranger


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvbLJ6TGepI&feature=related]HOT TUNA - I See The Light - YouTube[/ame]
HOT TUNA - I See The Light


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UmN8knaX94&feature=related]Bruce Cockburn - Wonder Where The Lions Are.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
Bruce Cockburn - Wonder Where The Lions Are.wmv


----------



## PredFan

I saw her today at the reception,
A glass of wine in her hand.
I knew she was gonna meet,
Her connection,
At her feet was a footloose man.

You can't always get what you want.
You can't always get what you want.
But if you try sometime,
You just might find,
You get what you need.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVpxfDgVaec&feature=related]Amazing Grace (without choir) by Judy Collins - YouTube[/ame]
Amazing Grace (without choir) by Judy Collins


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGK9USEhMaU]Mystic Traveler - YouTube[/ame]
Mystic Traveler


----------



## Ropey

Willie Nelson - Hit Medley

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1bXdXWEKaE]Willie Nelson - Hit Medley On The Grand Ole Opry(1965)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9ALiADrJro]King Herod: Jesus Christ Superstar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePrQFaB50w0&feature=related]Nether Lands - Dan Fogelberg - YouTube[/ame]
Nether Lands - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4f_I0smzeI&feature=artist]Dan Fogelberg "River of Souls" - YouTube[/ame]
Dan Fogelberg "River of Souls"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrDcZA08_Ek&feature=related]LONGER THAN -by dan fogelberg - YouTube[/ame]
LONGER THAN -by dan fogelberg


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH2NPh-lLaY&feature=artist]Faces of America by Dan Fogelberg - YouTube[/ame]
Faces of America by Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHIjun4Gqyk]Michael Gettel - Lantern in the Dark - YouTube[/ame]
Michael Gettel - Lantern in the Dark


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcFNArjEytw]Emerald Web - Valley Of The Birds - YouTube[/ame]
Emerald Web - Valley Of The Birds


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Y1x04hAUT4]EMERSON LAKE & PALMER - Promenade & The Gnome - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Keith Emerson is by far one of the worlds greatest keyboard artists ever.............


----------



## BDBoop

I cannot stop with this video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6V_44ibou8]Gotye - Don&#39;t Worry, We&#39;ll Be Watching You - official animation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byPQbKA2LFQ]Poison - Unskinny Bop, Seven days live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q1o5uuw6ag&feature=related]Johnny Winter / Bony moronie - YouTube[/ame]
Johnny Winter / Bony moronie


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yclRjptWlW8&feature=related]Johnny Winter - Highway 61 Revisited - YouTube[/ame]
Johnny Winter - Highway 61 Revisited


----------



## Calista

I am listening to Rebirthing by Skillet.


----------



## Intense

Calista said:


> I am listening to Rebirthing by Skillet.



Skillet - Rebirthing (Official Music Video HD) 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTbKorqc56o]Skillet - Rebirthing (Official Music Video HD) Lyrics, Subtitulado - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gDhR1R3S0s]Allman Brothers / Stormy Monday - YouTube[/ame]
Allman Brothers / Stormy Monday


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv3RWqFlvJs&feature=related]Whipping Post - YouTube[/ame]
Whipping Post


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBP15lRprPs&feature=related]Blackfoot - Train, Train - YouTube[/ame]
Blackfoot - Train, Train


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9wBpmZn9nA&feature=related]Call Me The Breeze by Lynyrd Skynyrd - YouTube[/ame]
Call Me The Breeze by Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45-AAMO1b2c&feature=related]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Swamp Music - YouTube[/ame]
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Swamp Music


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aagJBxY6FxE]Stevie Nicks & Lindsey Buckingham[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtB6dijjWl8]SING, SING, SING - Benny Goodman - 9 Minutes! 1937 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t3JTFfFaAc&feature=related]Benny Goodman - One O&#39;clock Jump - Live at Carnegie Hall - 1938. - YouTube[/ame]
Benny Goodman - One O'clock Jump - Live at Carnegie Hall - 1938.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO4003w-bKI&ob=av2e]Maná - Hechicera (video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJE-onnw2gM]Glenn Miller-In The Mood - YouTube[/ame]
Glenn Miller-In The Mood


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3msTQV81yY]America - Riverside - YouTube[/ame]
America - Riverside


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8B-V6_hlAM&feature=relmfu]America - Tin Man - YouTube[/ame]
America - Tin Man


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC-oP84mRME]Seals and Crofts Diamond Girl - YouTube[/ame]
Seals and Crofts Diamond Girl


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5fuizV-nes&feature=related]Christopher Cross - Never Be The Same - YouTube[/ame]
Christopher Cross - Never Be The Same


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6yyWKzPBCM&feature=related]Eagles - I Can&#39;t Tell You Why [original w/ lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]
Eagles - I Can't Tell You Why


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA]John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0MtiJ-IS9M&feature=related]Open Road by John Cafferty - YouTube[/ame]
Open Road by John Cafferty


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x7kFeCWN1Q]My Love - Warren Hill , (Sax Solo) - YouTube[/ame]
My Love - Warren Hill


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riBsOHkApmU]Bread Make It With You Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Bread Make It With You Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iq3biClGRNk&feature=relmfu]Bread - Baby I&#39;m A Want You - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Bread - Baby I'm A Want You - Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a_4fBH_7dk]If - Bread, David Gates, w/ Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
If - Bread, David Gates, w/ Lyrics


----------



## BDBoop

Intense said:


> Eagles - I Can't Tell You Why [original w/ lyrics] - YouTube
> Eagles - I Can't Tell You Why



One of my favorite songs ever. Even people deeply in love can wind up destroying what they have.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNxfPAF1frM]Tom Petty - Breakdown (Live 1985) - YouTube[/ame]
Tom Petty - Breakdown (Live 1985)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UmN8knaX94&feature=related]Bruce Cockburn - Wonder Where The Lions Are.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
Bruce Cockburn - Wonder Where The Lions Are.wmv

Kevin Richardson - The Lion Whisperer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIGwhNAUXkg&feature=related]Brewer & Shipley - One Toke Over The Line - YouTube[/ame]
Brewer & Shipley - One Toke Over The Line


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj2M6qtyK1Q&feature=related]Up The Ladder To The Roof - YouTube[/ame]
Up The Ladder To The Roof


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmJ1AqtTuyo&feature=related]The Toys .......A Lovers Concerto - YouTube[/ame]
The Toys .......A Lovers Concerto


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skydln4BhDI]TOMMY JAMES- " DRAGGIN&#39; THE LINE " ( W / LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgqMW4CHClk&feature=related]Randy & The Rainbows - Denise - The Year 1963 - YouTube[/ame]
Randy & The Rainbows - Denise


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdMEQ2fU7HA]Styx - Snowblind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfIcZtjAch8&feature=related]Simple Minds: Dont You Forget About Me - YouTube[/ame]
Simple Minds: Dont You Forget About Me


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6F99_RreOMA&feature=related]Tommy James and the Shondells - Hanky Panky - #1 Song from 1966 - YouTube[/ame]
Tommy James and the Shondells - Hanky Panky


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWJXTdCVsKI&feature=related]The Beach Boys [Pet Sounds] - Sloop John B (Stereo Remaster) - YouTube[/ame]
The Beach Boys [Pet Sounds] - Sloop John B


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=460INShy3BU]United We Stand - Brotherhood of Man - YouTube[/ame]
United We Stand - Brotherhood of Man


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFwfe4Sjvmw]SPANKY & OUR GANG - "Give A Damn" (1968) - YouTube[/ame]
SPANKY & OUR GANG - "Give A Damn" (1968)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSsspltpkRQ&feature=related]Ad Libs - Boy From New York City (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]
Ad Libs - Boy From New York City (Original Stereo)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNCWhdYmPoE&feature=relmfu]Capitols - Cool Jerk (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
Capitols - Cool Jerk (Original)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYqlOfzDsK8&feature=related]The Bar-Kays - "Soul Finger" (1967) - YouTube[/ame]
The Bar-Kays - "Soul Finger" (1967)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVT8MyWiC9Y&feature=related]KING CURTIS ~ SPOOKY - YouTube[/ame]
KING CURTIS ~ SPOOKY


----------



## Dante

Intense said:


> United We Stand - Brotherhood of Man - YouTube
> United We Stand - Brotherhood of Man



funny, I never thought of the Brotherhood as British. 

Brotherhood of Man - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuCN_dEgojs&feature=related]The Dave Clark Five Catch Us If You Can - YouTube[/ame]
The Dave Clark Five Catch Us If You Can


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdO7xIVwmGc&feature=related]Dave Clark Five, Over and Over - YouTube[/ame]
Dave Clark Five, Over and Over


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TwQw6yVwdo&feature=related]Dave Clark Five - Because (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]
Dave Clark Five - Because


----------



## Dante

[youtube]Ra9eLLg_6uE[/youtube]
a Hank Williams song

"Did you ever see a robin weep when leaves begin to die..."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B._J._Thomas


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kZ1s9bat3U&feature=relmfu]"Holdin&#39; On to Yesterday" Ambrosia - YouTube[/ame]
"Holdin' On to Yesterday" Ambrosia


----------



## Dante

Butch/Sundance Burt Bacharach/Hal David

[youtube]hziG9Nr6KHU[/youtube]

Billy Joe "B. J." Thomas (born August 7, 1942, Hugo, Oklahoma) is an American popular singer known for his chart-topping hits in the 1960s and 1970s.

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid is a 1969 American Western film that tells the story of bank robbers Butch Cassidy (played by Paul Newman) and his partner Harry Longabaugh, the "Sundance Kid" (played by Robert Redford), based loosely on historical fact.


----------



## Dante

[youtube]teOM9y-dV7s[/youtube]

I knew somebody for whom this tune had very much meaning.
Ahhh, R.I.P.


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg9QUK7bigQ]On the Dark Side (Live) - John Cafferty & the Beaver Brown Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2j7uAimpx3k]Baker Street (full-length stereo with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrZZfaDp02o]INXS - Need You Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eysGQuTm6s]David & David Welcome to the Boomtown 1986 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w]Golden earring - Twilight zone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7vPjic5sRE&ob=av2n]Bad Company - Bad Company (From "Live at Wembley" CD, DVD & Blu-ray) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQo1HIcSVtg&feature=related]Boys Are Back In Town Thin Lizzy - YouTube[/ame]
Boys Are Back In Town Thin Lizzy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj1uElADZw]Grand funk railroad - Footstompin&#39; Music - YouTube[/ame]
Grand funk railroad - Footstompin' Music


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOS99e6Gih0&feature=relmfu]Deep Purple Rat Bat Blue - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple Rat Bat Blue


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C2K889u_90&feature=related]Deep Purple-Stormbringer - YouTube[/ame]
Deep Purple-Stormbringer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrGuVa-4BVE&feature=related]Pink Floyd - Learning To Fly - YouTube[/ame]
Pink Floyd - Learning To Fly


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XWQrt00_NM&feature=related]The Doors - Roadhouse Blues - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors - Roadhouse Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tHPsphg9xc&feature=related]The Doors- Five to One - YouTube[/ame]
The Doors- Five to One


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKweZEKPSqw]On The Turning Away - Pink Floyd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcYxgnRJZH4&feature=related]Quick Silver Messenger - "Gypsy Lights" - YouTube[/ame]
Quick Silver Messenger - "Gypsy Lights"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKpbxGKzmYI&feature=related]Cactus - One Way Or Another - YouTube[/ame]
Cactus - One Way Or Another


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCBrQQlcPLw&feature=related]Cactus-Evil - YouTube[/ame]
Cactus-Evil


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMjvMo82Vhk&feature=related]Cactus - Bad Mother Boogie - Live Audio 1972 - YouTube[/ame]
Cactus - Bad Mother Boogie - Live Audio 1972


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK9E6-Eu3-Y&feature=related]"Key to the Highway" - Derek and the Dominos - YouTube[/ame]
"Key to the Highway" - Derek and the Dominos


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t_1blRfFIU&feature=relmfu]"Have You Ever Loved A Woman" (Live) -Derek and the Dominos - YouTube[/ame]
"Have You Ever Loved A Woman" (Live) -Derek and the Dominos


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YCakEDEPPs&feature=related]Eric Clapton & Derek Trucks "Why does love got to be so sad" Live 2007 (Multi angle) - YouTube[/ame]
Eric Clapton & Derek Trucks "Why does love got to be so sad" Live 2007 (Multi angle)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhcMyXl01Ks]Santana - Conquistador Rides Again - YouTube[/ame]
Santana - Conquistador Rides Again


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho97PwMVRYk&feature=related]Persuasion - YouTube[/ame]
Persuasion


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXkGVAwWIrk&feature=related]SANTANA - Treat (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
SANTANA - Treat (1970)


----------



## Intense

Gato Barbieri - Europa (composed by Carlos Santana)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukpsSwucVzk&feature=related]Gary Moore-Have you heard - YouTube[/ame]
Gary Moore-Have you heard


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6bP2d5UzvM&feature=relmfu]Evenin&#39;-Gary Moore - YouTube[/ame]
Evenin'-Gary Moore


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jla0tNfM0PI&feature=related]Ray Charles with BB King - Sinners Prayer - YouTube[/ame]
Ray Charles with BB King - Sinners Prayer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oOBK_aYebU]BB King How Blue Can You Get - YouTube[/ame]
BB King How Blue Can You Get


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjfhsLuOEWI]Hot Tuna - Hesitation Blues - 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fQllIQ3AfI]One Of These Days ~ Ten Years After ~ Live 1975 - YouTube[/ame]
One Of These Days ~ Ten Years After ~ Live 1975


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBin9qC5dKg&feature=related]T.REX Get it On ( Bang a Gong ) 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql4IiP__5ck]Neil Diamond - Solitary Man (Best Quality Sound&Photo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVANQheoRUw&feature=related]Curtis Mayfield - Diamond in the Back - YouTube[/ame]
Curtis Mayfield - Diamond in the Back


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19kc_TNj0gA&feature=artist]Curtis Mayfield - Dead Presidents Soundtrack Vol - Right on .wmv - YouTube[/ame]
Curtis Mayfield - Dead Presidents Soundtrack Vol - Right on .wmv


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L33LTxTjaho&feature=related]Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes - Wake Up Everybody - YouTube[/ame]
Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes - Wake Up Everybody


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfhk2WxfV2c]The Rascals People-Got to be Free (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
The Rascals People-Got to be Free (Original)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qHX493bB3U]The Troggs- Wild Thing - YouTube[/ame]
The Troggs- Wild Thing


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut5uC91FcbI&feature=related]Troggs - "Love Is All Around" - YouTube[/ame]
Troggs - "Love Is All Around"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3aTwlwAnXc&feature=relmfu]THE GRASS ROOTS- "SOONER OR LATER" (WITH LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]
THE GRASS ROOTS- "SOONER OR LATER"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gj4R2PwC03w&feature=relmfu]THE GRASS ROOTS- " TEMPTATION EYES" (W / LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]
THE GRASS ROOTS- " TEMPTATION EYES"


----------



## PredFan

Please allow me to introduce myself,
I'm a man of wealth and taste.
I've been around for a long long years,
So many a man, sold his fate.


----------



## Intense

PredFan said:


> Please allow me to introduce myself,
> I'm a man of wealth and taste.
> I've been around for a long long years,
> So many a man, sold his fate.



Got Milk?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLddJ1WceHQ]The Rolling Stones : Sympathy For The Devil (live) HQ - YouTube[/ame]
The Rolling Stones : Sympathy For The Devil (live) HQ


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJbnT018vgc&feature=related]AC / DC - Thunderstruck (Live) - YouTube[/ame]
AC / DC - Thunderstruck (Live)


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsCAy9ErdKY]Beck- Loser - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl238Ja7ScQ]Out In The Country - YouTube[/ame]
Out In The Country


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91dLPH9OopA]Argent -- Liar - YouTube[/ame]
Argent -- Liar


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1kHb9I80Hw&feature=relmfu]Argent -- It&#39;s Only Money - YouTube[/ame]
Argent -- It's Only Money


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcLPQ_PCGu8&feature=relmfu]Argent Live -- Hold Your Head Up - YouTube[/ame]
Argent Live -- Hold Your Head Up


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiDOkRJ1w20]"Vahevala" Loggins and Messina - YouTube[/ame]
"Vahevala" Loggins and Messina


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I3plPKul48&feature=related]Loggins and Messina - Be Free - YouTube[/ame]
Loggins and Messina - Be Free


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK94mZ465LI]Bread - Mother Freedom - YouTube[/ame]
Bread - Mother Freedom


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VaEdKwXJhM]Van Halen - Why Can&#39;t This Be Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]IriEq4H1XSU[/youtube]

for Ravi/Quest/Speck


----------



## Dante

[youtube]FRoI1BC32jQ[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQR0bXO_yI8]Frank Sinatra Fly Me To The Moon - YouTube[/ame]
Frank Sinatra Fly Me To The Moon


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgbC6Af5LIE&feature=related]What a Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong (Subtitulada) - YouTube[/ame]
What a Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIRI6CvtO6o&feature=related]Gato Barbieri - Caliente - YouTube[/ame]
Gato Barbieri - Caliente


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4Sd88FKry4&feature=related]Gato Barbieri Circulos - YouTube[/ame]
Gato Barbieri Circulos


----------



## CrusaderFrank

"He used to cut the grass" - FZ


----------



## Liability

A bad synthesized version of the theme song from the old TV show, The Munsters.






















____________________________________
(WABC Radio on the internet listening to Rush at my Office)


----------



## PredFan

I'm listening to a song titled:

"There's Already a Thread on This."


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX9bn2QohFk]Bon Iver - Woods - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFl0nlHaWa4]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

> Metallica's Ecstasy of Gold, actually edited into the original Ecstasy of Gold scene on Sergio Leone's "The Good, The bad and the ugly", I apologize for those who think that I just ruined this scene, that was not my intention, I just simply wanted to see what it would be like with the Metallica version... Enjoy



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLhn9tc8Dvo]The Good, The Bad and The Metallica - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcs5PRxEXq4&ob=av2e"]Linkin Park - Somewhere I Belong (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to Quiet Storm 

www.iheart.com/live/4719


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2AawA7GKSs]Friday the 13th. Thelonious Monk Orchestra at Town Hall. 1959 - YouTube[/ame]
Friday the 13th. Thelonious Monk Orchestra at Town Hall. 1959


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lovBzWw8wHw&feature=relmfu]"Lil Red Ridinghood" By: Sam The Sham&Pharaohs - YouTube[/ame]
"Lil Red Ridinghood" By: Sam The Sham&Pharaohs


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfk89hBNO9g]Why Can&#39;t This Be Love? - Van Halen -Why Can&#39;t This Be Love? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPU9az11si0]Def Leppard - Love Bites - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY]Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know (feat. Kimbra) - official video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i1mr9amqeg]Kimbra - "Plain Gold Ring" (Live at Sing Sing Studios) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

BDBoop said:


> Kimbra - "Plain Gold Ring" (Live at Sing Sing Studios) - YouTube







I like Kiwi's!


----------



## BDBoop

westwall said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kimbra - "Plain Gold Ring" (Live at Sing Sing Studios) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Kiwi's!
Click to expand...


She is one phenomal talent. Will need to keep an eye on her. I know, I know; it's a hardship.

You poor thing.


----------



## MaryL

Cocteau Twins: "Squeeze wax".


----------



## hortysir

Just got a sound byte of this on the news and had to check it out.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMPFozzh-xU&feature=related]Kevin Costner & Modern West - " The Angels Came Down " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI]Bob Seger - Turn the Page - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnKoAEs65Pg]Bob Seger 1982 Shame On The Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOvA6UtsQmY]EDDIE JOBSON & ZINC Turn It Over - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfae65UZauU]THE POWERS THAT BE - ROGER WATERS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Adw772km7PQ]Steve Winwood - Back In The High Life Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR-qQcNT_fY&ob=av2e]Five For Fighting - 100 Years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgz6PnHkmpY]The Phantom of the Opera - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtU1vOMEFY4]Looking For Space John Denver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kawserahmed

Bad romance, last song of Lady Gaga.


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpN1j8R5lZ8]Gotye - Hearts A Mess - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## inALIENable

stoned and listening to The Drone Zone


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9G88-3Jd3c]Norah Jones - Happy Pills (Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxmLUAh01cc&feature=related]Bruce Cockburn, Last Night Of The World (1999) - YouTube[/ame]
Bruce Cockburn, Last Night Of The World (1999)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp6czLE8Ucg&feature=related]Bruce Cockburn: Child Of The Wind - Slice O Life, Live Solo (2009) - YouTube[/ame]
Bruce Cockburn: Child Of The Wind - Slice O Life, Live Solo (2009)


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sjx9oSJDAVQ]Jennifer Lopez;Ja Rule - I&#39;m Real - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkLM7qd8q5g]The Battle Of Evermore - Led Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JybkqBGrVs&feature=relmfu]Led Zeppelin - The Rover - YouTube[/ame]
Led Zeppelin - The Rover


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nvglqc3QYq8]Fooled Around And Fell In Love - Elvin Bishop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFKB8Cdgq4w&feature=related]Move Over - Bread - YouTube[/ame]
Move Over - Bread


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3MJ9-XHRLg]Friends and Lovers - Bread - YouTube[/ame]
Friends and Lovers - Bread


----------



## BDBoop

Who stopped more than a few hearts when she stepped down.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCD14IrOcIs]Pixies - Where is my Mind (Fight Club Soundtrack) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL68ZeclcA]Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6eaCpRs3gw]Bee Gees - Alone (Official Video) (1997) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8cUvPyvsg&feature=related]Marshall Tucker Band - "Take The Highway" - YouTube[/ame]
Marshall Tucker Band - "Take The Highway"


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO3ZMdcL8Pc]Little Feat,Bonnie Raitt- Dixie Chicken - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Let It Roll - Little Feat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IyRNKleyyg&ob=av2e]Little Feat - Let It Roll (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

I Drove All Night - Roy Orbison

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5N9IHqqGcA&ob=av2e]Roy Orbison - I Drove All Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Drivin' My Life Away - Eddie Rabbitt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdS4Blwnink]Drivin' My Life Away - Eddie Rabbitt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Life Is A Highway - Tom Cochrane

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3sMjm9Eloo&ob=av2e]Tom Cochrane - Life Is A Highway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE-U5e78WHc]The Eagles - Desperado - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

I Can't Drive 55 - Sammy Hagar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvV3nn_de2k&ob=av2n]Sammy Hagar - I Can't Drive 55 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Born To Be Wild - Steppenwolf

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UWRypqz5-o]Steppenwolf - Born to be wild 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Slow Ride - Foghat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIjZE4kcg_Q]Slow Ride- Foghat (Short Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Legs - ZZ Top

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKhiPgCKiN8]ZZ Top Legs music video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

End Of The Line - Traveling Wilburys

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwqhdRs4jyA&ob=av2e]Traveling Wilburys - End Of The Line - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mxkPyQuPBM]ZZ Top - Cheap Sunglasses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XyTpENuoCI]Joe Walsh - Life&#39;s Been Good (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7VsoxT_FUY]GEORGE THOROGOOD "Bad To The Bone" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0]Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version) - YouTube[/ame]
Bad Company - Bad Company


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t15l2rE_RYw]The Outlaws....Hurry Sundown...1977 - YouTube[/ame]
The Outlaws....Hurry Sundown...1977


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2bYJQFQMs8&feature=related]Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY&feature=fvwrel]Pure Prairie League -Amie (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltju9HowSpE]Will The Circle Be Unbroken - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08rGPpcxBTs]Oh, Had I a Golden Thread - Leon & Eric Bibb (A Family Affair) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuGo86v1mbA]Five Hundred Miles-Leon & Eric Bibb (A Family Affair) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XpYkBIkmys&feature=related]Falce Faces Dan Fogelberg - YouTube[/ame]
Falce Faces Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywx6CIw3RIA]Along The Road ~ Dan Fogelberg [ CC ] - YouTube[/ame]
Along The Road ~ Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cvpF-49dEE&feature=related]Joan Baez - Poor Wayfaring Stranger - YouTube[/ame]
Joan Baez - Poor Wayfaring Stranger


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvWADo6KPzA]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday&#39;s Gone (studio version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7YAYQxmLh0&feature=related]George Benson playing "Breezin&#39;" - YouTube[/ame]
George Benson playing "Breezin'"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voNjeUUcdSo&feature=related]George Benson - On Broadway - YouTube[/ame]
George Benson - On Broadway


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzciD09URjg&feature=related]Was I Right Or Wrong Lynyrd Skynyrd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k5ETMt2nkE&feature=relmfu]Cry For The Bad Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd - YouTube[/ame]
Cry For The Bad Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMnSqcmANro]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Gimme Back My Bullets - YouTube[/ame]
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Gimme Back My Bullets


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCfWmNJt4D4&feature=related]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Don&#39;t ask me no questions - YouTube[/ame]
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Don't ask me no questions


----------



## Coyote

Intense said:


> George Benson playing "Breezin'" - YouTube
> George Benson playing "Breezin'"


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVWRdZKth10&feature=related]Rios de Babilonia (Rivers Of Babylon) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNehwgK0U7E&feature=related]The Melodians - Everybody Bawling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI]Bob Seger - Turn the Page - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtqF0qBqzZo]Faces "Stay With Me" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyAJ4V06izg]The Shins - Simple Song (audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRcQZ2tnWeg]Hey You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwhPO9w2AA4]Back Where I Started by Box of Frogs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Dqp1rKCtvI&feature=fvst]Led Zeppelin - When the Levee Breaks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKWh_iOTjnc&feature=related]Only The Lonely ~ The Motels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4JFqfqIPKA&feature=related]The Smithereens-A Girl Like You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RqHBfUTIKY&feature=related]Missing Persons - Destination Unknown [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJSYzBqA9RA]Sneaker Pimps//Six Underground - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-wcrJgecWY]10000 Maniacs Peace Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Not exactly listening, but this one's been going through my head today. 
Lovely...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIXdwxF2-L4]Jon Anderson - Some Are Born - live 1980 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I3S8lPM6qM&feature=related]Siouxsie & the Banshees - Kiss Them For Me [480p] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIQMTo6ryh8&feature=related]Echo The Bunnymen Lips Like Sugar (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgPvRSAdK6o&feature=fvwrel]The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary (music video) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6jz1hewTzA]The Offspring - Gotta Get Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvuL5jyCHOw&feature=related]Lenny Kravitz - Fly Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSUIQgEVDM4&feature=related]The Doors - The End (original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sM8ix0siRVQ&feature=related]Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones Vietnam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tUdUVmnWNc&feature=related]Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9-3RZkzpwM]The Who - Behind Blue Eyes (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PzoKyv9fvk]Jane&#39;s Addiction - Jane Says (Hammerstein Ballroom) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfUr5eUHNUc]Green Day - Holiday (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOQV__Z55eE]Foo Fighters - Learn to Fly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJhVM930YXY]Dead Can Dance - The Host Of Seraphim - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep7W89I_V_g&feature=relmfu]Mike & The Mechanics - Silent running - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlRQjzltaMQ&feature=related]The Way It Is - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD7zl1tqrxk&feature=fvst]If I Had A Rocket Launcher,Bruce Cockburn,How many kids they&#39;ve murdered only God can say - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpUlhoS4zLA&feature=related]Copperhead Road - Steve Earle Solo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OCBWPQswNo]Machine Head - Darkness Within - Unto the Locust - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBgmC_USeoM]Harvey Danger- Flagpole sitta - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uravhL8FbY&feature=related]Bruce Hornsby - Mandolin Rain - YouTube[/ame]
Bruce Hornsby - Mandolin Rain


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhQVRPIHAt4&feature=fvst]Mr. Mister - Take These Broken Wings - YouTube[/ame]
Mr. Mister - Take These Broken Wings


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2j7uAimpx3k]Baker Street (full-length stereo with lyrics)[/ame]
Baker Street (full-length stereo with lyrics) &#9835; Gerry Rafferty


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKBttQmhDBw&feature=related]Jefferson Starship - Miracles - YouTube[/ame]
Jefferson Starship - Miracles


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DimjLEZsM8M&feature=related]Jefferson Starship - Runaway - YouTube[/ame]
Jefferson Starship - Runaway


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s&feature=related]Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey - YouTube[/ame]
Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QZjJU-mtFU&feature=related]England Dan & John Ford Coley...Love is the Answer - YouTube[/ame]
England Dan & John Ford Coley...Love is the Answer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0sTpZja6JQ&feature=related]Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds - Fallin&#39; In Love - YouTube[/ame]
Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds - Fallin' In Love


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFTRjyDR8_E&feature=related]DON&#39;T PULL YOUR LOVE / HAMILTON, JOE FRANK AND REYNOLDS - YouTube[/ame]
DON'T PULL YOUR LOVE / HAMILTON, JOE FRANK AND REYNOLDS


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7hWl0YNz7Q&feature=related]Cornelius Brothers and Sister Rose - Too late to turn back - YouTube[/ame]
Cornelius Brothers and Sister Rose - Too late to turn back


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu9moZvdUTA]Little Anthony & The Imperials- Going Out Of My Head - YouTube[/ame]
Little Anthony & The Imperials- Going Out Of My Head


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL415U9wVuw&feature=related]CHRIS MONTEZ - CALL ME.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
CHRIS MONTEZ - CALL ME.wmv


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmkiDaTgvzE&feature=related]Chris Montez - The More I See You (1966) - YouTube[/ame]
Chris Montez - The More I See You (1966)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMqtOSNUX24]Chris Montez - Let&#39;s Dance - 1962 - YouTube[/ame]
Chris Montez - Let's Dance - 1962


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ziSLGVQOSg&feature=related]Come on Let&#39;s go - Richie valens - YouTube[/ame]
Come on Let's go - Richie valens


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwHrx0r0t2s&feature=related]Buddy Holly - Oh boy! - YouTube[/ame]
Buddy Holly - Oh boy!


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyTtFNGzFsE&feature=related]Buddy Holly - Not Fade Away - YouTube[/ame]
Buddy Holly - Not Fade Away


----------



## Montrovant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLzUMhX4Osg]Immolation - Providence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PredFan

There goes another love song,
Someone's singing about me again.
There goes another love song,
Now I need more than a friend.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Fat - Weird Al Yankovic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2mU6USTBRE&ob=av2e]"Weird Al" Yankovic - Fat - YouTube[/ame]

Yo Ding Dong, man. Ding Dong, Ding Dong yo!


----------



## Alan Stallion

They're Coming To Take Me Away Ha-Ha - Napoleon XIV

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4]Napoleon XIV: 'They're coming to take me away' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

The Streak - Ray Stevens

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtzoUu7w-YM]Ray Stevens - The Streak - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Fish Heads - Barnes & Barnes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcXA_pkfLso]Fish Heads Fish Heads - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Star Trekkin - The Firm

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCARADb9asE]The Firm - Star Trekkin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Marvin, The Paranoid Android

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNwcg8mcO90]Marvin, the paranoid android Castellano - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Wet Dream - Kip Addotta

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l1GvDWtccI]Wet Dream - Kip Addotta - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

The Homecoming Queen's Got A Gun - Julie Brown

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xG3yGdQYwqg]Homecoming Queen's got a gun (Unedited!!!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

The Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0SqS2QJdj8]rocky horror picture show - the time warp - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMfkVGCU_BA]The Beatles - Helter Skelter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELpmmeT69cE]Yes - Owner Of A Lonely Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ResNDwq_5k]A View to a Kill opening titles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtHe4oyPY_k]Music Video - Power Station - "Get It On (Bang A Gong)" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8grXzXw39zI]Hall & Oates - Dance on Your Knees / Out of Touch (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjCw3-YTffo]The Band, The Weight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qSlDZ27BAY]Billy Thorpe - Children Of The Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw]The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

sumpin' effin' goofy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XFYMjkFYPg]Jaime Brockett - Legend of the USS Titanic (FULL) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh_-l9xw06k]Superdeathflame - When I Arise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ewq73ADlEg]David Gilmour - "There&#39;s No Way Out Of Here" - YouTube[/ame]
David Gilmour - "There's No Way Out Of Here"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDbyOLzEyfk]Stevie Wonder - Uptight (Everything&#39;s Alright) - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - Uptight (Everything's Alright)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQRIOKvR2WM&feature=related]Martha Reeves and the Vandellas- Nowhere to Run - YouTube[/ame]
Martha Reeves and the Vandellas- Nowhere to Run


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b5HXZRQFss&feature=related]Martha & the Vandellas Dancing in the Street - YouTube[/ame]
Martha & the Vandellas Dancing in the Street


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8M0RCdpoGc&feature=related]Jackie Wilson - Higher And Higher - YouTube[/ame]
Jackie Wilson - Higher And Higher


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNCWhdYmPoE&feature=related]Capitols - Cool Jerk (Original) - YouTube[/ame]
Capitols - Cool Jerk (Original)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dz1dpvE7wv4&feature=related]I&#39;m a girl watcher - O&#39;Kaysons - YouTube[/ame]
I'm a girl watcher - O'Kaysons


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmJ1AqtTuyo&feature=related]The Toys .......A Lovers Concerto - YouTube[/ame]
The Toys .......A Lovers Concerto


----------



## Alan Stallion

Taxman - The Beatles

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqK97av7I3s]The Beatles - Taxman (2009 Stereo Remaster) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Outlaw - War

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pbsm9rhlp60]War ~ Outlaw - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Red Alert - Basement Jaxx

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huKe44oGA3w]Red Alert - Basement Jaxx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxNEiZhpinY]Eric Burdon - The Animals - We Gotta Get Out Of This Place - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

More - Sisters of Mercy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThJA1_hNUT8]Sisters of Mercy - More - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

If a song could paint a picture....what would it look like?

Some music, whether by tune or lyrics or both, evokes such imagery in my mind.  I swear - if I was fed the right music, I could become a visionary religious zealot 

I love this song...in part the lyrics and melody but also how the voices play into it...with Mary's lovely clear voice and (is it Peter or Paul?) who has that deep, sorrowful, bone-tired voice...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_YDQ4Yyqx4]PETER, PAUL & MARY ~ Hurry Sundown ~ - YouTube[/ame]

This is the painting it makes for me...








My seed is sown now, my field is plowed;
My flesh is bone now, my back is bowed.








So hurry, sundown, be on your way,
And hurry me a sun-up from this beat-up sundown day.
Hurry down, sundown, be on your way;
Weave me tomorrow out of today.






Tomorrow's breeze now, blows clear and loud;
I'm off my knees now, I'm standing proud.






My sorrow's song, now, just must break through,
That brave new dawn, now, long overdue.






Hurry down, sundown, get thee be gone,
Get lost in the sunrise, of a new dawn.
Hurry down, sundown, take the old day,
Wrap it in new dreams, send it my way!
Send it my way!
Send it my way!


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAlrFJbGdgw]The Beatles - You´ve got to hide your love away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQnF5aRNQF4&feature=related]Greenfields (+lyrics) - Brothers four - YouTube[/ame]
Greenfields (+lyrics) - Brothers four


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g8-CbbUTw4&feature=related]TRY TO REMEMBER [Brothers Four] - YouTube[/ame]
TRY TO REMEMBER [Brothers Four]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY-rPDwzM9M]The Shadows - Apache - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Intense said:


> TRY TO REMEMBER [Brothers Four] - YouTube
> TRY TO REMEMBER [Brothers Four]



Ah...great song by a great long ago group   I love them!


Here's another version....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUaXzMrznwU]Harry Belafonte - Try To Remember - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

April come she will....





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO9Ild2cvdg]April Come She Will--Simon & Garfunkel - YouTube[/ame]




September, I'll remember....


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSa6xZSjcpM&feature=related]500 miles sung by The Brothers Four - YouTube[/ame]
500 miles sung by The Brothers Four


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daPpeLKdGSw]He Was My Brother - YouTube[/ame]






He was my brother
Five years older than I
He was my brother
Twenty-three years old the day he died







Freedom writer
They cursed my brother to his face
Go home outsider
This town's gonna be your buryin' place






He was singin' on his knees
An angry mob trailed along
They shot my brother dead
Because he hated what was wrong






He was my brother
Tears can't bring him back to me
He was my brother
And he died so his brothers could be free
He died so his brothers could be free


----------



## Coyote

Intense said:


> 500 miles sung by The Brothers Four - YouTube
> 500 miles sung by The Brothers Four


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3DZcWvVxrU]Find The Cost Of Freedom - YouTube[/ame]
Find The Cost Of Freedom


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46Cfrl7hMoQ]Paul Simon - Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE9TNG8IQNI&feature=related]The Marmalade - Reflections of My Life - Vietnam Vets - YouTube[/ame]
The Marmalade - Reflections of My Life - Vietnam Vets


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tRgYfQ48A0&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL8E3866C791B1A470]Mona Lisas & Mad Hatters - Elton John (Honky Chateau 9 of 10) - YouTube[/ame]

Mona Lisas & Mad Hatters - Elton John


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14nD-QMjFvI&feature=relmfu]Love Song - Elton John (Tumbleweed Connection 7 of 10) - YouTube[/ame]
Love Song - Elton John


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_yc231bMIk&feature=relmfu]Come Down In Time - Elton John (Tumbleweed Connection 2 of 10) - YouTube[/ame]
Come Down In Time - Elton John


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEgVI-IKpqk&feature=related]Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil [CoD: Black Ops - Crashsite Mission] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI3SNrmOcPA&feature=related]Space Cowboy-Steve Miller Band - YouTube[/ame]
Space Cowboy-Steve Miller Band


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVXqocPAz1k&feature=related]Witchy Woman - Eagles - YouTube[/ame]
Witchy Woman - Eagles


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgE-Oedaiyk&feature=related]Eagles - Life In The Fast Lane - YouTube[/ame]
Eagles - Life In The Fast Lane


----------



## AquaAthena

WOO***

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whakYQOsKRM]Im Too Sexy (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PredFan

I been down around Houston Texas,
Where the sun shines most of the time,
I've been driving about six hours,
Trying to reach that Arkansas line.
Texarkana's an hour ahead,
And I got to keep my wheels rolling.

Good woman your heart's on my mind,
24 Hours at a time.
You're my woman,
I'm hoping you feel the same way.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0j6J-EDC2PA]Pete Belasco Deeper - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PredFan

I just burned a CD with my favorite Southern Rock on it:

1. Jessica - Allman Brothers
2. 24 Hours at a Time - Marshall Tucker
3. There Goes Another Love Song - The Outlaws
4. The Breeze - Lynyrd Skynyrd
5. Green Grass and High Tides - The Outlaws

Listening to that CD a lot.


----------



## inALIENable

LOUD, VERY.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kjh9lQXLWk]hells bells - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxGrfRq4V8k&feature=related]Traffic - Glad - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Glad


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVHl3j31pUA]The Voice Australia: Rachael Leahcar sings La Vie En Rose - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh6WNF5c3tg]Hallelujah (Live) - Rachael Leahcar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY06aeOmVYE&feature=related]Jethro Tull - Teacher (Beat Club, 1970) - YouTube[/ame]
Jethro Tull - Teacher (Beat Club, 1970)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9NyC73CjTg&feature=related]Lady - Beck, Bogert & Appice (Live In Japan) - YouTube[/ame]
Lady - Beck, Bogert & Appice (Live In Japan)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFabNBveHOk&feature=related]Vanilla Fudge You Keep Me Hanging On - YouTube[/ame]
Vanilla Fudge You Keep Me Hanging On


----------



## inALIENable

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBBV5kJVGYY]Tommy James Draggin The Line With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhcMyXl01Ks]Santana - Conquistador Rides Again - YouTube[/ame]
Santana - Conquistador Rides Again


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg98zELQxkI]Vanilla Fudge Take Me For A Little While (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTGYsK_G4Ss]Cream - Badge - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_JusE2urNo]Cream - Sitting On Top Of The World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFpfureaCVs]Ten Years After live at Woodstock 1969. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gqT6En2O78]Tom Petty - Free Falling - Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]
Tom Petty - Free Falling - Official Music Video


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUTXb-ga1fo&feature=related]Tom Petty - I Won&#39;t Back Down - YouTube[/ame]
Tom Petty - I Won't Back Down


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XsufDwXu4w&feature=related]American Girl- Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers- Lyrics (HQ Audio- Not Live) - YouTube[/ame]
American Girl- Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers- Lyrics


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86tDEuoOSko]OF Monsters And Men - Little Talks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJhShxIImmM&feature=related]Buddy Miles - Down By The River. - YouTube[/ame]
Buddy Miles - Down By The River.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bbdJSW3pvM&feature=related]Isaac Hayes - By The Time I Get To Phoenix (Full Length 19:00 /HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]
Isaac Hayes - By The Time I Get To Phoenix


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8mYeehkqAA&feature=related]wattstax[/ame]
wattstax&#12288;Isaac-Hayes&#12288;"Ain't No Sunshine"&#12288;Full version


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRQCN5x1-NI]Dave Clark Five - Catch Us If You Can (1965) - YouTube[/ame]
Dave Clark Five - Catch Us If You Can (1965)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TwQw6yVwdo&feature=related]Dave Clark Five - Because (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]
Dave Clark Five - Because


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqg7WqK0stc&feature=related]Dave Clark Five - Over and Over (1965) - YouTube[/ame]
Dave Clark Five - Over and Over (1965)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rxDOncgSrY&feature=related]"Wild Thing" Original Version by Jordan Christopher & The Wild Ones (1965) - YouTube[/ame]
"Wild Thing" Original Version by Jordan Christopher & The Wild Ones (1965)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF3vQfbPghE&feature=related]The Troggs - Wild Thing - YouTube[/ame]
The Troggs - Wild Thing


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aJgS4Xe65E&feature=related]David Sanborn Isaac Hayes New York State of Mind - YouTube[/ame]
David Sanborn Isaac Hayes New York State of Mind


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMj_FG8GISg&feature=related]Mark-Almond Band- What Am I Living For - YouTube[/ame]
Mark-Almond Band- What Am I Living For


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuS_cqaXZ7M&feature=related]Mark-Almond Band - The Ghetto - YouTube[/ame]
Mark-Almond Band - The Ghetto


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3cAy87Sw7Q&feature=related]John Mayall - The Turning Point_5 - California - YouTube[/ame]
John Mayall - The Turning Point_5 - California


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmDDOFXSgAs]Dave Brubeck - Take Five - YouTube[/ame]
Dave Brubeck - Take Five


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChxYq7esIEk&feature=related]I Don&#39;t Need No Doctor....New Riders of the Purple Sage - YouTube[/ame]
I Don't Need No Doctor....New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UByYWMeY68]The Allman Brothers Band: Dreams (live &#39;70) - YouTube[/ame]
The Allman Brothers Band: Dreams (live '70)


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98Akpf1ph2o]Café Tacvba - Eres - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

sad news today... Levon Helm is with us no more...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDnlU6rPfwY]The Band, Up On Cripple Creek - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

RIP Greg Ham...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McsWKczU6wc]land down under.. men at work.. with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmMMFs0oy00&feature=g-vrec&context=G2071b11RVAAAAAAAAAQ]Chicago - Dialogue (Part I & II) - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - Dialogue (Part I & II)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeCNztUX3q4&feature=g-vrec&context=G2b7edf0RVAAAAAAAAAA]Chicago - Listen - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - Listen


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMuBMqCn_fQ&feature=related]Chicago - State of the Union - YouTube[/ame]
Chicago - State of the Union


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5eW_igwvNE]One Night in Bangkok - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KetcJwXmPI&feature=related]Wishbone Ash - Persephony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4&feature=fvwp&NR=1]Uriah Heep - Wizard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxzCoOfk3lI&feature=related]Uriah Heep Lady In Black 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQOCdE0E64o]Bo Deans Live from Studio X - "Good Things" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16kh-AP4OCU]Reunion - Life Is a Rock (But the Radio Rolled Me) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Man...Looks like American Bandstand or Midnight Special, but nothing to identify it.

Bad lip synch...Cheesy early '70s costumes with the obligatory clown collars.

But it's The Sweet...Enjoy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmbEuRzlhIs&feature=related]the sweet - little willy HQ (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Somebody just mentioned a reeeeeeeaaally crappy Canadian "musician", and it made me nostalgic for Canadians who rocked ass!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j83xviHVmGg]Bachman - Turner Overdrive - Let It Ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

More good stuff from America's hat....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJWbiikC67w]Clap for the Wolfman - The Guess Who - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

More.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaoHw2ZA_KU]Triumph - Hold on - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Eh!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBVIzjZlYRg]Loverboy - Turn Me Loose - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J86CRxMhLA]Michael Grimm - Fallin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAXnEI6-4ag&feature=related]Cracker - Low - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDkhl-CgETg&feature=related]Spacehog - In the Meantime (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU-XLNs4TCY&feature=related]Fastball - The Way (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvHx3R-yt_c]Fuel - Shimmer (live) best version* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwaiYWOin_M]Stone Temple Pilots - Interstate Love Song Official Music Video *HD* *720p* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

I'll buy a ticket....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyTdtf0LFMk]Toy Matinee - Last Plane Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCLMspDFlPA]The blessing - Highway 5 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKaQzQAlNn4]Three Dog Night - Mama told me not to come 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGO42gvCSPI]Randy Newman - Political Science - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdBvTvxHy7E]BW Stevenson - My Maria - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVdnqEyToqg]My Sharona - The Knack Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSVTdAtNYE]Talking Heads - And She Was - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBgKBJVm1p0]Barry White - Love&#39;s Theme - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fcd3XuQwDQQ]You Are The First, My Last, My Everything (Barry White) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

*Happy Friday!​*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZclddLcOYYA]todd rundgren - bang on the drum all day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHLAtGBIvY4]caramba - habba habba zoot zoot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvLNRO41o64]Total Eclipse of the Heart, Full Version with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QZjJU-mtFU&feature=related]England Dan & John Ford Coley...Love is the Answer - YouTube[/ame]
England Dan & John Ford Coley...Love is the Answer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0sTpZja6JQ&feature=related]Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds - Fallin&#39; In Love - YouTube[/ame]
Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds - Fallin' In Love


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2G7bvy78Jjw]Todd Rundgren We Gotta Get You a Woman (Ampex LP) - YouTube[/ame]
Todd Rundgren We Gotta Get You a Woman (Ampex LP)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQwnYtZNC-0&feature=related]the moody blues question - YouTube[/ame]
the moody blues question


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mvfMdJjPVk&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL26DC952D1C09E383]The Moody Blues Seventh Sojourn 08 I&#39;m Just A Singer - YouTube[/ame]
The Moody Blues Seventh Sojourn 08 I'm Just A Singer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR0gvasDEm4&feature=related]Isn&#39;t Life Strange-The Moody Blues - YouTube[/ame]
Isn't Life Strange-The Moody Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOaB4_JW-qs&feature=related]Donovan Atlantis.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
Donovan Atlantis.wmv


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8ybDbcrWVM&feature=related]Catch the Wind - Donovan - YouTube[/ame]
Catch the Wind - Donovan


----------



## Intense

Donovan There Is A Mountain


----------



## bayoubill

'nother trippy Donovan tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNpj8274bio]Donovan-Hurdy Gurdy Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGEgRnvFzLY]Small Faces - Itchycoo Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2BavhwpIJg]10 CC - I&#39;m Not In Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGVFK8VNGss&feature=related]The Cars - Who&#39;s Gonna Drive You Home - YouTube[/ame]
The Cars - Who's Gonna Drive You Home


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rFYbMhcG8&feature=related]Peter Frampton Do You Feel Like We Do Midnight Special 1975 FULL - YouTube[/ame]
Peter Frampton Do You Feel Like We Do Midnight Special 1975 FULL


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP0o_ZzRjUE&feature=related]Joe Walsh - Rocky Mountain Way (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Joe Walsh - Rocky Mountain Way (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlwLmyaa454&feature=related]Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube[/ame]
Ted Nugent - Stranglehold


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttOBnmXFDtQ&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac ~ Sara - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs6HbYit5-A]Elvis Costello - Alison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST86JM1RPl0&feature=related]Tears For Fears - "Everybody Wants To Rule The World" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46g8zDcziL0]Collective Soul - Heavy With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

I know, I know it's true.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9eNQZbjpJk&ob=av2n]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around The World [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV8NHsmVMPE&ob=av2n]Maroon 5 - Harder To Breathe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBG7P-K-r1Y&ob=av2e]Foo Fighters - Everlong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Shirley wants me.....


----------



## Oddball

Lord forgive me, for I have sinned....But this shit rocks ass.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ4xwmZ6zi4]Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar On Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sal-bp_ciC4]Sublime - What I Got - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Theme song  of all Mods, past and present....[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yw1Tgj9-VU&ob=av2e]Linkin Park - In The End (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Theme for the big green van....






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alJ87WnQ5XA]Yesca - Lost Due To Incompetence (Cheech And Chong&#39;s Up In Smoke Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Throw furniture!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16EeuRcX4g8]REVEREND HORTON HEAT 06 - Beer 30 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Double shot from the Right Reverend....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PERR3e4qdqE]The Reverend Horton Heat-It Hurts Your Daddy Bad.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKlxLJPYNXY]Soul Asylum - Runaway Train (Live) - YouTube[/ame]
Soul Asylum - Runaway Train


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyPXDEffTTc&feature=fvst]Jeff Healey Band : Angel eyes - YouTube[/ame]
Jeff Healey Band : Angel eyes


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acD6Yy_FeDk&feature=related]Jeff Healey Band - "Roadhouse Blues" (cover) Germany 1989 - YouTube[/ame]
Jeff Healey Band - "Roadhouse Blues" (cover) Germany 1989


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ouwld_hB8A&feature=related]Jeff Healey Band - Whipping Post - YouTube[/ame]
Jeff Healey Band - Whipping Post


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCSSAbLy-ZQ]Little Anthony & Imperials - Shimmy, Shimmy Ko Ko Bop (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]
Little Anthony & Imperials - Shimmy, Shimmy Ko Ko Bop


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu9moZvdUTA&feature=related]Little Anthony & The Imperials- Going Out Of My Head - YouTube[/ame]
Little Anthony & The Imperials- Going Out Of My Head


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSF2oLgyV5M&feature=related]Hurt So Bad - Little Anthony & The Imperials.avi - YouTube[/ame]
Hurt So Bad - Little Anthony & The Imperials


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzCkD3vRukA&feature=related]Dionne Warwick - Walk On By (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]
Dionne Warwick - Walk On By (Original Stereo)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkK04szvPf8]Herb Alpert - This Guy&#39;s in Love with You - YouTube[/ame]
Herb Alpert - This Guy's in Love with You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ95FaapL58&feature=related]Herb Alpert - Rise - YouTube[/ame]
Herb Alpert - Rise


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RID-gqSw85o&feature=related]Chuck Mangione-Feels So Good (Full Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Chuck Mangione-Feels So Good (Full Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc0XEw4m-3w&feature=relmfu]Stevie Wonder - Living for the City - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - Living for the City


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2lNf2WHxeI]Stevie Wonder - Superwoman (Where Were You When I Needed You) - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Wonder - Superwoman


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COyPUWVwhXY]Doobie Brothers - It Keeps You Runnin&#39; (lyrics and images) - YouTube[/ame]
Doobie Brothers - It Keeps You Runnin


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rxWPEdYCnI&feature=related]Takin&#39; It To The Streets - The Doobie Brothers (1976) - YouTube[/ame]
Takin' It To The Streets - The Doobie Brothers (1976)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP_NE4XZGAc&feature=related]Doobie Brothers - Long Train Running - YouTube[/ame]
Doobie Brothers - Long Train Running


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SykNSv-1Dks&feature=related]Michael McDonald - Sweet Freedom HQ - YouTube[/ame]
Michael McDonald - Sweet Freedom HQ


----------



## westwall

A nice return to the roots!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yCIDkFI7ew]The Black Keys - Gold On The Ceiling [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWN65nAkk20]Let It All Hang Out - The Hombres 1967 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cec1JInytH0&feature=related]Louie Louie - The Kingsmen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toro




----------



## Alan Stallion

Standing In The Shadows of Love - The Four Tops

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oSYhNVaHwY]The four tops - Standing in the shadows of love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Fantasy - Earth Wind & Fire

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTQJ2QiK4QU]Earth, Wind & Fire "Fantasy" (1977) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Breezin' - George Benson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rwHp34HR7Q]George Benson - Breezin' (1976).wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

I'm Going Down - Rose Royce

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTZuX6bteXw]Rose Royce - I'm Going Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqEOvEoCV3w]Dave Matthews Band - Crash Into Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

All Night Long - Mary Jane Girls

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B5xS_qk0ko]Mary Jane Girls - All Night Long - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YXVMCHG-Nk]Damien Rice - The Blower&#39;s Daughter - Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Can You Feel It - The Jacksons

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWAiNTxXfa8]The Jacksons - Can You Feel It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ-y-bbbwKw]"The Luckiest" Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Why Worry - Dire Straits

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7no9Ak2uSrQ]Dire Straits - Why Worry + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkADj0TPrJA&ob=av2e]Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Take Me Home - Phil Collins

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRY1NG1P_kw&ob=av2e]Phil Collins - Take Me Home (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrzr4R3LpsQ]Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes (Radio Edit / Single Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdckVeYlnJU]GORDON LIGHTFOOT - Early Morning Rain (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OCnHNk2Hac]Peter Paul & Mary - Early Morning Rain (1966) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

SFC Ollie said:


> Peter Paul & Mary - Early Morning Rain (1966) - YouTube



bump


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oU7M4OeSRM]Peter Paul & Mary - These times they are a-changing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to Awesome Rock! (Hinder - "Lips of an Angel")

http://tai-02.egihosting.com/highvolt-128k-mp3


----------



## Alan Stallion

Happy Birthday To Me - Cracker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fz9jKjiFq0]Cracker - Happy Birthday - YouTube[/ame]

Yay me!


----------



## Newby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v_4O44sfjM&feature=fvst]Christina Perri - Jar of Hearts Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvoylkQckWg]The Doors - Roadhouse Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to Awesome Rock  (Interpol - "Mammoth")

http://tai-02.egihosting.com/highvolt-128k-mp3


----------



## Intense

Dude111 said:


> Im listening to Awesome Rock  (Interpol - "Mammoth")
> 
> http://tai-02.egihosting.com/highvolt-128k-mp3



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfLMhnHX7gQ&ob=av2n]Interpol - Mammoth - YouTube[/ame]
Interpol - Mammoth


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDNzQ3CXspU&feature=like-suggest]The Stooges - Search And Destroy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3ZnG30n5oc]Ted Nugent- Home Bound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsTNxVtS4c8]Simon & Garfunkel - Homeward Bound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqU9PqIhuIY]The 59Th Street Bridge Song (Feelin&#39; Groovy) - YouTube[/ame]
The 59Th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1Bl4BnU_NI&feature=related]Leaves That Are Green - YouTube[/ame]
Leaves That Are Green


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to Awesome Rock 

http://tai-02.egihosting.com/highvolt-128k-mp3


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73dvrir5kig]Led Zeppelin-kashmir...the real video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnfVZOd4gRI]Eagles - Try and Love Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XRl7EASnwQ]Carcass - Black Star - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdlmJsXDYEw]Gino Vannelli - The Time Of Day - Inconsolable Man HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKci4F9yXE0"]Genesis-Not About Us - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXeFbUc_htw]Rush - Spindrift (Snakes & Arrows Live DVD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nmOMo4OPi4"]Rush - yyz - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc4eYOhNnU8]Ani DiFranco - Untouchable Face - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8avwgsp159c]Rush - Red Lenses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukz_T9HFLJU&feature=relmfu]Rush - Kid Gloves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ajfuf9W6B0&feature=related]Rush - The Main Monkey Business - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNZru4JG_Uo]Rush - Tom Sawyer - YouTube[/ame]
Rush - Tom Sawyer


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h59mDlBSt7o&feature=related]Rush - Working Man - YouTube[/ame]
Rush - Working Man


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3DJhwAhrjY]Whitesnake - Still of the Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO0l36nEvCc]Humble Pie - Smokin&#39; - 06 - 30 Days In The Hole - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkI-B2JWSZI]somewhere out there - Linda Ronstadt and James Ingram(with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJFRnpV-ZQY&feature=related]Peter Cetera & Amy Grant - The Next Time I Fall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jttxwUTuKBc&feature=related]Kenny Rogers & Bee Gees - YOU AND I - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VkGWPlK_A8&feature=related]Steve Martin playing "Orange Blossom Special" and "King Tut" at Jazz Fest 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEwGPe0H_po&feature=relmfu]Alabama - There&#39;s No Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHoAg-LlVVM&feature=related]Don Williams Emmy Lou Harris - If I Needed You (with text) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Alice Cooper - Poison-(Awesome Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzdvQOXxRD4&feature=related]Old Hippie - Bellamy Brothers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IzoiqDaG4A&list=FL-4XBvlPUYiHzEm4LUtwRHw&index=13&feature=plpp_video]Jefferson Airplane - Embryonic Journey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVf4_WglzWA&feature=related]St. Elmo&#39;s Fire (Man in Motion) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfGOGv4aock]Eminence Front 2007 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHPi0W1inTg&feature=related]Glenn Frey - The Heat Is On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ELrXUSDrcM&feature=related]The Who - Eminence Front 1982 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=be0EBiMSh2Q]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Your Baby Ain&#39;t Sweet Like Mine (HD Live at Bijou, Dec. 9, 2011) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M251uLd5FIQ&feature=related]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Cornbread And Butterbeans (HD Live at Bijou, Dec. 9, 2011) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPK5yLy35JM]Carolina Chocolate Drops 3/4/2012-instrumental opening - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib1DxxtPM0k]Carolina Chocolate Drops - No Man's Mama [Later... with Jools Holland] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdPJ9BtqK7w]Electric Light Orchestra - All Over The World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]QumRm9dqVoc[/youtube]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]2ASruUQfjaI[/youtube]

I like this version very much...


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MohA3_RF7bA]Midnight Special 1977- Domino - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dante

/\ somebody just dated himself /\

LOL

I saw this live

back when Van was the President of Hair Club for Men


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnmHgnPPkkQ]Jonathan Richman & The Modern Lovers - Roadrunner (Once) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

i had the radio on


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMnzytIbH1I]robert palmer mix ,sailing shoes-hey julia-Sneakin&#39; Sally Through the Alley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFGgbT_VasI]Bob Marley - redemption song acustic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]JKPbzt9Xp9I[/youtube]

radio on


----------



## del

nope, but i know the bass player on this one from school


he works at ch 5 last i heard


----------



## Dante

Rat stuff.

Hey do you know Larry  engineer for Howie?


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyl5DlrsU90]Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Relax (Don't Do It) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Staidhup

"freedom" Richie Havens. Old and grey, but I have lived another day....just to piss off assholes!


----------



## The Infidel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMZGOnFer4k&feature=related]BOB MARLEY - THREE LITTLE BIRDS (LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAXnEI6-4ag]Cracker - Low - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

This one goes out to our old pal, Pixie Stix.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwgqflNYFu0]"Leaving Town" by Dexter Freebish - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMLsF8ajI6U&ob=av3e]Apocalyptica featuring Corey Taylor - I&#39;m Not Jesus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JjQGt7WjK0]One - Apocalyptica - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhat-xUQ6dw&ob=av3e]Queensryche - Silent Lucidity - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edwKddebVr4]Bob Marey & The Wailers - Could You Be Loved (Extended Version) 12&#39;Mix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOCvL_yWM7M&list=AL94UKMTqg-9Di7ppBB9QETEuimwTxP4Rw&index=3&feature=plcp]Reverend Horton Heat- 400 Bucks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPsmjlS_o5s]Bruce Springsteen - The Weight 05/02/12 Newark, NJ Tribute to Levon Helm of The Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR_0nbEzVdY&feature=related]Bruce Springsteen - Jungleland [Album Version] - YouTube[/ame]
Bruce Springsteen - Jungleland [Album Version]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5slGrDFi11A]Southside Johnny & The Asbury Jukes with Bruce Springsteen - The Fever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgFsiDtC2fk&feature=related]Let&#39;s Get the Show on the Road - Michael Stanley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLlF2FMv968]Linkin Park - "Numb/Encore" (Clean Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMhz8mKD8WA&feature=relmfu]Mary Bridget Davies - Take It To The Limit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

RIP, Adam. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBShN8qT4lk](You Gotta) Fight For Your Right (To Party) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBp53TdYvQI&feature=related]Chantel McGregor performing Stormy Monday at The Met - Bury - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgxny8z17_g&feature=related]Smantha Fish "I put a spell on you" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAqk-CjnDGs]Mary Bridget Davies - Trick The Devil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y5UqQfMErE]Born Of Osiris - XIV/Behold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arbjfiA492w]Deeds Of Flesh-Of What&#39;s To Come-Century Of The Vital - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFehdOPQER8]Cellbound/The song Forgotten Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS0zvlbitKw&feature=related]Steve Miller Band - Living In The USA (Beat Club 1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Sabotage - Beastie Boys

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rRZdiu1UE&ob=av2e]Beastie Boys - Sabotage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOCvL_yWM7M]Reverend Horton Heat- 400 Bucks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r80HF68KM8g&ob=av2e]Alice In Chains - No Excuses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw2Lptf7K0E]Elton John - Someone Saved My Life Tonight (Captain Fantastic 5 of 13) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Uh-oh....I feel a bad case of DeMaroney coming on......







EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-100, the station that you made famous!...... With the Climax Blues Band!


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s8l75Oxf1U]Boz Scaggs - Lido Shuffle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWnRMAVWVjk&feature=related]Come And Get Your Love Redbone 1974 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEKZJp-x-Dc&feature=related]Jay Ferguson ~ Thunder Island - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ6OrrkeVFo]Otis Redding - I&#39;ve Been Loving You Too Long - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COiIC3A0ROM]Al Green-Lets Stay Together - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

DeMaroney approved.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRr2kf84V2M&feature=related]Play That Funky Music - Wild Cherry (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKPoHgKcqag]Marvin Gaye Lets Get It On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0&feature=related]Slow Ride- Foghat (Full Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlwLmyaa454&feature=related]Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTFD5DZwK7g]Foreplay/Long Time - Boston - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfBUVpGvOOs]Fire On High - Elo (Youtube Edition) Full - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MHD4Tlm-5M]Solipsist - Steal The Sun (New Song 2012 HD 1080p) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## clevergirl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy8ba2eL7cI&feature=related]Midnight Special-Sanford Townsend Band "Smoke From A Distant Fire" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFLRHPUWBI8]Enigma - Sadeness [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## startitan

God Bless the USA!

By: Lee Greenswood


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zzwbYyvWiU]Steeleye Span - All Around My Hat (Original Promo Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7miRCLeFSJo]Bachman Turner Overdrive - You Aint Seen Nothing Yet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxTpvA-pUG0]Loreena McKennitt - The Mummers&#39; Dance (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPaUrBvFZp4&feature=related]Saturday Night Fever - If I Can&#39;t Have You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGLrUWlgSHA&feature=related]Hello Stranger Yvonne Elliman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q29YR5-t3gg]Cat Stevens - Father and Son Original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngVJt4dQ80I]Eagles - I Can&#39;t Tell You Why - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGrptJTswNg]For Your Eyes Only - Sheena Easton - 1981 - [HD] - FULLSCREEN OPTION - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSIw09oqsYo&feature=related]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZqItCGY3Ns&feature=related]My love is alive (Gary Wright ) original version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ]Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

Sounds like an updated, Japanese version of Tom Leher's "Element Song" that he put out in what, 1959?
The girl on top is Angelina the other is Jenifer. I'm *guessing* they're 13 years old so get those dirty thoughts out of your head! Unless you're a Japanese guy then it's totally normal. 


EDIT: Angelina is obviously half Japanese but my wife says Jenifer is too!


----------



## Newby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Sd0W1RyMnE]Phil Collins Against All Odds(Take A Look At Me Now) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

The moonshine of medicine....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORgJPHQP69U]Nyquil Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ir_QW2WxMw&feature=related"]Rush - The camera eye Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNilsLf6eW4&feature=related]La Villa Strangiato - Rush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

The Horse - Cliff Nobles & Co.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUHMrGx_jG0]Cliff Nobles & Co. - The Horse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Lift - 808 State

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NROmYctUAm4]808 State - Lift - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

69 Police - David Holmes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD9r217wb2I]Oceans 11 end credits theme edit David Holmes - 69 Police - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Riviera Paradise - Stevie Ray Vaughan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljVVFKjN0Dc]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Riviera Paradise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltn56BtQ6k4&feature=related]Rush - No One at the Bridge - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn0T1gUUp4M]Genesis - Man On the Corner - YouTube[/ame]
Genesis - Man On the Corner


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9zj11gf9Qk&feature=related]Genesis - Follow you, follow me (1978) - YouTube[/ame]
Genesis - Follow you, follow me (1978)


----------



## Alan Stallion

I Will Follow You Into The Dark - Death Cab For Cutie 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rePcHxFJIuU&ob=av2n]I Will Follow You into the Dark (video) album version audio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## haozoudao1988

Man I Feel Like a Woman - Shania Twain.

 Over and over and over, while my daughter sings and plays guitar to it.

 I'm not laughing of course.


----------



## Intense

haozoudao1988 said:


> Man I Feel Like a Woman - Shania Twain.
> 
> Over and over and over, while my daughter sings and plays guitar to it.
> 
> I'm not laughing of course.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ra0iJHUgC8U]I Feel Like a Woman - Shania Twain W/Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVIaiADsyYo]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Country Girl [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqJJdiG61jo&feature=related]The Band & Friends - I Shall Be Released (11.25.1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te7KW4K-00E&feature=fvst]Acadian Driftwood - The Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_hsp4SBwO4]The Band - King Harvest 1970 - Long Black Veil 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVNISWXsUq8]Daniel Lanois - Jolie Louise Live (Early 90s) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWgpyApBMME]Carolina Chocolate Drops :: &#39;Leaving Eden&#39; via @liveset - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdYWuo9OFAw&ob=av3e]Goo Goo Dolls - Iris (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8skNrXfkiY&feature=fvwrel]My Home Town-- Bruce Springsteen Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_GUnwlXqP4]Nick Gilder - Hot Child In The City (full version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wRM-t7wvF0]The Bee Gees - Nights on Broadway (1975) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yosCYE4vwlY]CLIFF RICHARD - Devil Woman (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GymGszRFN8&feature=related]Exile - kiss you all over - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Yj0rrxsetY]Heart - Rockin&#39; Heaven Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Double dose......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLmSRt1MMrw]Heart - Heartless - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GnbcpFQJd0]Level 42 - Something About You - Original Mix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGJqo_bkAuM]American Pie Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
American Pie Lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qks94g_P1Go]Castles in the air - Don Mclean (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
Castles in the air - Don Mclean


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpV46ycq0dQ&feature=related]And I Love You So with Lyrics - Don McLean - YouTube[/ame]
And I Love You So with Lyrics - Don McLean


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjMNOouIb0k&feature=related]Crying - Don McLean - YouTube[/ame]
Crying - Don McLean


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiiyq2xrSI0]Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]
Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody


----------



## derk




----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nkC9dKuXmQ]ZZ Top - Enjoy And Get It On (Original 1976 Vinyl Mix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Rnw-muFdr0&feature=g-all-lik]"Dear God" - Monsters of Folk Cover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQezUHU5sSY]Dion - The Wanderer (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3Wwyoy3oUs&feature=related]The Shadows - Apache (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Toujours L'Amore - Dimitri From Paris

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieQnlNYA74I]Dimitri From Paris - Toujours L'Amore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Kx5InZ40LA&feature=related]Disarmonia Mundi- Building An Empire Of Dust (320kbps) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1trFc5zrJXQ]Albert Collins- Tired Man.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eOcO1hC8DE]INXS - NEW SENSATION DANCE/VIDEO MIX - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS870zCCAwM]Alannah Myles ~ Black Velvet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dante

Oddball said:


> INXS - NEW SENSATION DANCE/VIDEO MIX - YouTube/url]




gay alert


----------



## Dante

[youtube]nREV8bQJ1MA[/youtube]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PjLkB7BlpA]Jealousy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]cbPRTI_ugys[/youtube]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]vdV8shVoYPs[/youtube]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N29vkIT3eo]Garbage - Stupid Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjTjtJDZomw&ob=av2e]311 - All Mixed Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUyGziAjES4]Linkin Park - Points Of Authority - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTFD5DZwK7g]Foreplay/Long Time - Boston - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDLLXUaqZxg&feature=related]Santana ~ Black Magic Woman with sensational belly dancer - YouTube[/ame]
Santana ~ Black Magic Woman


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-x_txAJ6Rc]Kitty Wells - It Wan&#39;t God Who Made Honky Tonk Angles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R6nmKjcSeU]I Put A Spell On You - Creedence Clearwater Revival - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijHA2BAguXI&feature=related]Alvin Lee - The Bluest Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

AWESOME...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCsfUXFmBDQ]FC Kahuna - Hayling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWhlC_xCPok]Heart - Mistral Wind (live 1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bbcejY9-Uc&feature=related]CellBound-Fallen Angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=471nzXrQLqU&feature=relmfu]Mary Bridget Davies - Gettin&#39; Stronger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFrabTh0QxM&feature=related]Night Time is the Right time - Samantha Fish with Mary Bridget Davies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JECTUQVrvzE]The Bee Gees- &#39;Words&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZFptFV5x4I&feature=related]Fuel- Shimmer (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K90QfBM9wf4]Demon Hunter - Wake lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to awesome 70s and 80s music 

http://bigrradio.com/channel/4cfca7a5a951aa741000035d


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCsfUXFmBDQ]FC Kahuna - Hayling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEfZY04fsr0]Yes - Close to the Edge, clip 1 - A Celebration 1969 - 1979 2DVD set - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMFWFhTFohk&ob=av2n]Band of Horses - The Funeral [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5CVsCnxyXg]Radiohead - No Surprises - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

National Anthem (Gaither Vocal Band) - YouTube


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUvPS0czxvo]Sara Watkins "Where Will You Be" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RPVp2HPMdo]Ingrid Michaelson "Turn to Stone" (LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ync5Ak4qKs]Jason Mraz - If It Kills Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i1mr9amqeg]Kimbra - "Plain Gold Ring" (Live at Sing Sing Studios) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k29JxVCKBBM]Kate Voegele - Hallelujah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

These two have some serious chemistry.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj6nhpC5Qbo]Summer wine - The corrs and Bono (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

Imelda May.. va-voom

Imelda May - Mayhem [Official] - YouTube


----------



## Lumpy 1

Little Billy Clinton...

The Newbeats - Bread and Butter (1964) - YouTube


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3stsDXki__U]P!nk - Glitter In The Air (GRAMMYs on CBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL9O0B0gzZE&feature=related]Why Don&#39;t We Get Drunk and Screw? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf7H2kJ11Vs&feature=related]Kristine Jackson - Another Day Music Video by todd v - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpGEeneO-t0&feature=related]Crimson and Clover - Tommy James & The Shondells - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU6GF7l7E5M&feature=related]Van Morrison - Brown Eyed Girl (1967) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6atUODsWGs&feature=related]Smith - Baby Its You (&#39;69) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqnuI9K5ct4&feature=related]Time of the season - The Zombies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuM_9UIcSck&feature=related]Carolina Chocolate Drops "Why Don&#39;t You Do Right?" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeKQs8ywOMg]Carolina Chocolate Drops sing Hit &#39;Em Up Style - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Newby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VZhSkREYBc]Bryan Adams - Cuts Like A Knife - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Newby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF5LaVkDhyk]Bryan Adams - Run To You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Newby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6TtwR2Dbjg]Bryan Adams - Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PredFan

Another Drinking Song ~ The Mighty Mighty Bosstones

I'm gonna dive into a dive I've dove into before,
Gonna haunt a haunt I've haunted like a million times or more,
A familiar joint where getting drink's the only point,
To frequent this place,
With any frequency at all.

Counting on a remedy I've counted on before,
Going with the cure that's never failed me.
What you call a disease,
I call the remedy,
What you're calling the cause,
I call the cure.

I'm gonna sing a song to you a song I've sung before,
Not a silent man I've belted out a million times before,
The words I'm gonna scream,
And getting drunk's the central theme,
In the lyrics if you can,
Get the lyrics out at all.

Counting on a remedy I've counted on before,
Going with the cure that's never failed me.
What you call a disease,
I call the remedy,
What you're calling the cause,
I call the cure.

A devotion to a potion,
Now please no applause,
A dedication to a medication,
A crutch, a cure, a cause.
What I counted on to pick me up,
Has brought me to my knees,
Before I hit the floor once more,
I'll call it a disease.

Counting on a remedy I've counted on before,
Going with the cure that's never failed me.
What you call a disease,
I call the remedy,
What you're calling the cause,
I call the cure.


----------



## Newby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EHAo6rEuas]Bryan Adams - Please Forgive Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEpUHnvfCzQ]Talking Heads - 02.Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S.

You gotta check out this group called Walk Off the Earth. Very creative and all excellent musicians.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/91jsV-QKyXL._AA1500_.jpg


----------



## eots

Newby said:


> Bryan Adams - Please Forgive Me - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD8I9ajD9sU&feature=g-all-u]Heaven - Bryan Adams (cover) Megan Nicole and Boyce Avenue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

Ernie S. said:


> You gotta check out this group called Walk Off the Earth. Very creative and all excellent musicians.
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/91jsV-QKyXL._AA1500_.jpg



*it just never grows old*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9NF2edxy-M]Somebody That I Used to Know - Walk off the Earth (Gotye - Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S.

Have you spent any time at their youtube channel? They are very talented and creative.


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to Quiet Storm 

www.radionomy.com/slow-jam


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCu7Qq1J-Jw&feature=fvwrel]The Rolling Stones / Love In Vain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

Ernie S. said:


> Have you spent any time at their youtube channel? They are very talented and creative.



yes..boxes is very cool as well


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM8JhvfoqdA]Little Boxes - Walk off the Earth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjz8dCw5zjo]Skyscraper - Demi Lovato (cover) Megan Nicole and Boyce Avenue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbH9O2jvjr0]The Werewolf - Moby - Natural Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Chuckie

I've been listening to some Michael Schenker Group. The last song I listened to is "Ulcer" from the Assault Attack album.


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrLx-duQWE0]Down By The Water - The Decemberists (HQ + Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIQWt3oMids]White Town - Your Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDgNZlQi_hk]Smothered by Kristine Jackson as performed on Words and Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## startitan

"Blow Me Away" by Breaking Bejamin. (It's the theme song to Xbox's Halo 2!)


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Dx7qI6hry0&feature=related]"Our Lady of the Undeground" - Anaïs Mitchell - One-Take - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v96P_AXzto&feature=related]Blood,Sweat & Tears-God Bless The Child(1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0F9weUYGag&feature=related]Blood, Sweat & Tears "Lucretia Mac Evil" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu7QvGetuhw]Blood, Sweat & Tears - I Can&#39;t Quit Here (Album Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbNtLMeI990]Kansas - Live - 1977 - Closet Chronicles(Long Beach, California) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWG6PcisUgM]Kansas "Miracles Out of Nowhere" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hxwrDcqEoU]Kansas-Distant Vision - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle

Posting the stuck song in my head here too! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3333f0eUE1E]Mickey & Sylvia - Love Is Strange (Original Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle

And....posting it here 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3333f0eUE1E]Mickey & Sylvia - Love Is Strange (Original Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Album version.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7YKDgkVWvo]Anais Mitchell & Ani Difranco - Our Lady Of The Underground - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGYwjBgxqSY]Larry Sparks and the Lonesome Ramblers - John Deere Tractor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PredFan

At the moment, I am at work and there is no music. I'm listening to the song in my head:

L.A. Woman ~ The Doors


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDXT7wC9jrc]The Chordettes - Mr. Sandman - YouTube[/ame]


i cant stand this stuff yall call music 

i watch old movies and listen to old music


----------



## strollingbones

here is the song that makes me so damn randy its not funny:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04KQydlJ-qc]John Fogerty - Centerfield - YouTube[/ame]

i really am a gay man trapped in a woman's body


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvMo5O8EVJg&feature=fvst]Lowell George (solo) I Can&#39;t Stand the Rain .wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQAfBpdKahs&feature=g-vrec]Dire Straits - Tunnel Of Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SynF5nOqudk&feature=related]Jerry Garcia on &#39;Pedal Steel&#39; - NRPS 4-28-1971 &#39;I Don&#39;t Know You&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVsyZR46HIA]The Clash - Train in Vain (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2i-EO47WvEo]Henry - New Riders of the Purple Sage - Fillmore East 5-15-1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGHcoeoht8M&feature=related]Frank Zappa & Al DiMeola: Clownz on Velvet live (added video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Polk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQnC-h36hM8]Regina Spektor - Small Town Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]jhUkGIsKvn0[/youtube]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]uHfB63ln1Ig[/youtube]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]L82_N3UPPDs[/youtube]

Love, Peace and Happiness


----------



## Dante

[youtube]3Uw4V5yt1-w[/youtube]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]ASPydWm2Qkg[/youtube]


----------



## Newby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9nPf7w7pDI]Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sFtA80XI-s&feature=related]Anais Mitchell - Old Fashioned Hat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPW8y6woTBI]Band Of Horses - The Funeral (2006) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ECkMzBcQPk]Roger Hodgson - Had a Dream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rgepWg4rzw]I&#39;M NOT IN LOVE - 10cc - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFUislmG9Co]Sammy Hagar-Trans Am (Highway Wonderland) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqtX4qZBdRs]Paul Simon - Me & Julio Down by the Schoolyard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTCNwgzM2rQ]Simon & Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDkhl-CgETg&feature=endscreen&NR=1]Spacehog - In the Meantime (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Not Adele

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asG00mfgTBA]Adele - Set Fire To The Rain - (FateofDestinee Cover) - YouTube[/ame]

Adele
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pufx9Cq_TOQ&feature=related]Adele Set Fire To The Rain new 2011 live HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Polk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQhXYJfI0S8]Alabama Shakes - Boys and Girls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDbON8udTPo]Hot Rod Lincoln - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Joseph Arthur - Out On A Limb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtVRQjGXzOg&feature=plcp]Joseph Arthur - Out On A Limb (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7D8KkR_4LJE&feature=related]Joseph Arthur - In the Sun (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gPju2JaIYU&feature=plcp]Joseph Arthur - TEMPORARY PEOPLE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwCHFaarTjY]Robert Palmer - Every Kinda People (Live 1978) - YouTube[/ame]

love this guy... miss him greatly...


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdaObTJnqFc&feature=plcp]Joseph Arthur - Devil&#39;s Broom Live at The Bowery Ballroom, NYC 05.23.12 1080p [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9u9mZz-o-g]The Verve-Bittersweet Symphony Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Polk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WezusURMbY]We Don&#39;t Care- Kanye West - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72Fvp2s3ZBc]J&#39;attendrai - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger

Just some Wops and Spix.


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cadbYIzhqQ]PACO DE LUCIA , John McLaughlin , AL DI MEOLA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6Iuqsvz7hk]Carolina Chocolate Drops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eipqj_BuaAY]RASPUTINA - Wish You Were Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rock the House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1V8GtZjWFQ]Def Leppard - Rock of Ages 1983 Video stereo widescreen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW3xDZrlBQs&ob=av2n]Led Zeppelin - No Quarter (NY 1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

No Quarter is my favorite Zeppelin tune! Here's a keyboard cover with a little "change up" in the middle:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vEQPKzp7Dw]Led Zeppelin - No Quarter (Keyboard Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

Acoustic Cover:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNVEy5mo9Fs&feature=related]No Quarter Led Zeppelin Chord/Melody Cover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6gE46WPpPY]ACDC-Back in Black(Funk Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMv1xGhCZJI&feature=related]Metallica - Enter Sandman (Jazz Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

The head rolling/head banging cracks me up every time! Hail Santa! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBYM08Ybpiw&feature=plcp"]Behemoth-Demigod(Radio Disney Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wERlvafYVfo]Judas Priest-You&#39;ve Got Another Thing Comin&#39;(Bossa Nova Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUs3i9oCs3U]Bible Black - Heaven and Hell [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgjmxYL04V4&feature=related]Black Sabbath-Sign Of The Southern Cross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAhFQKV-7vI&feature=related]Black Sabbath - Voodoo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W69DwrXkjgw&feature=related]Black Sabbath Into The Void - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

Tony Iommi said that when Ozzy showed up for the albums photo shoot, no one could believe the way he looked. They called him "The Homo in the Kimono"! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5BCaerC8rA&feature=related]Black Sabbath - Hole in the Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soASXpl0U_U&feature=related]Black Sabbath - Killing Yourself To Live (subtitulado en español) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

That's What You Get - Paramore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kz6hNDlEEg]Paramore: That's What You Get [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Polk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHTSxw6zN1E]The Shins - Australia (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgYgl4OodeY]Louis Armstrong - Mack The Knife - 1959 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Polk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUHr9Kcxl48]Wilco - Company In My Back (Kicking Television) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBLy12J-L58]Oasis - The Hindu Times - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzbOHllRzr8&feature=relmfu]Oasis - The Shock Of The Lightning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHjJwC_3laU]Oasis - To be where there&#39;s life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBAwv49slC8&feature=related]Ten Years After - I&#39;d Love to Change the World - Alvin Lee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4RZaszNhB0&feature=related]Anoushka Shankar - Your Eyes (Sitar Solo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjqOsYRQI0o&feature=related]Michael McDonald- I Keep Forgettin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

I like Stevie's best but this isn't a half bad cover...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMvTv4zXAvQ&feature=related]Whitney Houston-Higher Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

I have always enjoyed listening to Leyla McCalla.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR1DSctYcEc]BACH SOLO STEREO - YouTube[/ame]

And the Carolina Chocolate Drops are my current musical addiction. I was very surprised, and pleased, when they got together.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfceDweJRZM]Carolina Chocolate Drops "Leaving Eden" - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XoF7TWYa3o]Carolina Chocolate Drops - "Country Girl" - Radio Woodstock 100.1 - 3/6/12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yw1Tgj9-VU]Linkin Park - In The End (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMc8naeeSS8&feature=related]Dancing In the Moonlight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU&feature=related]Looking glass - Brandi you&#39;re a fine girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UA3kFSvdN0&feature=related]It Never Rains In Southern California - Albert Hammond 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fp3tLLVLPao]Donnie Iris - Ah! Leah! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMYjTWbU76k&feature=fvwrel]The Rolling Stones - Waiting On A Friend -HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ma9lzcUe2Zg]Grace Potter and the Nocturnals - Tiny Light - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW1WHi60aq0&feature=related]Eagles - Hotel California Live at 1998 Hall of Fame Induction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb0rJcfGbxE&feature=relmfu]The Galactic Cowboy Orchestra - Minor Scrape - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dp6LT2MdaPI&feature=related]FRANK ZAPPA COSMIK DEBRIS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mal

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd - The Wall (better sound n image) - YouTube

A Friend took his Life yesterday...

It was posted by someone who had to be first on Facebook before his Children even knew...

I almost quit Facebook because of it. 

Rest in Peace Brother...

And a DAMN YOU... Just because. 



peace...


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to Quiet Storm 

www.iheart.com/live/4719


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIxEyKX_FoU&feature=related]Anoushka Shankar ft. Buika "CASI UNO" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLSRuOKF19w]Mötley Crüe - Without You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mRFWQoXq4c]Bob Seger- Night Moves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WzbefdGyqk]Tom T Hall - Salute To A Switchblade.AVI - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T5hYlUsQ0s]Rod Stewart-Maggie May - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN0tCQjT2YI&feature=related]Crosby, Stills & Nash - Cathedral - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_EFdod4YDo]ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man (From "Live In Texas") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYS732zyYfU&feature=related]Eric Clapton - Cocaine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6KcERiXwQE&feature=related]Night Time is the Right Time - Mance Lipscomb (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvJGs6MhZM0]Asylum Street Spankers - "Beer" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Newby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nxwsewcrn-o]As You Turn Away by Lady Antebellum Album Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSR6ZzjDZ94]Boston- More than A Feeling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttlp1wgM7go]Uriah Heep-Lady in black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFSm6x2fIZI&feature=related]Blind Faith-Can&#39;t Find My Way Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th3ycKQV_4k&feature=fvst]Layla - Derek and the Dominos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmin5WkOuPw]The Prodigy - Firestarter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF9fqx4H_Cg&feature=related]Gorillaz - Feel Good inc. Official music video(HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ht5RZpzPqw]blink-182 - All The Small Things - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW7vIz7oboM]Chris Cornell - Sunshower - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Ahhhh...I 'member the '82 Series, at a pub on Blue Mound.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srtuQU20QXA]Soft Cell - Tainted Love / Where Did Our Love Go (poly gore) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PzoKyv9fvk]Jane&#39;s Addiction - Jane Says (Hammerstein Ballroom) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JjQGt7WjK0]One - Apocalyptica - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3Fkuq5Lf0Q&feature=related]Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah (original studio version)+Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S.

I've been watching and listening to "Walk off the Earth" lately.
Very creative covers and quite amusing videos.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM8JhvfoqdA&feature=relmfu]Little Boxes - Walk off the Earth - YouTube[/ame]

Spend some time on their youtube page. I think most of you would enjoy their stuff.


----------



## PixieStix

Ernie S. said:


> I've been watching and listening to "Walk off the Earth" lately.
> Very creative covers and quite amusing videos.
> 
> Little Boxes - Walk off the Earth - YouTube
> 
> Spend some time on their youtube page. I think most of you would enjoy their stuff.



This is some great stuff 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQTisKNnV7U&feature=related]The Key Of Awesome - WOTE Parody - Somebody That I Used To Know.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S.

By request, Blackbird:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpUkfCVDjWo]BLACKBIRD - The Beatles (Cover) by Gianni and Myles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jme0089

the beatles: twist and shout


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkuDSM9OyCs&feature=related]Yngwie Malmsteen at NAMM 2009 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcwcxBf_fTE]I Am A Viking-Yngwie Malmsteen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Apparently this is the version on her USA release of Vows. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i1mr9amqeg]Kimbra - "Plain Gold Ring" (Live at Sing Sing Studios) - YouTube[/ame]

And if you don't know who she is, she's the female singing with Gotye on "Somebody I used to know."


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99usAJu96-o]Leyla McCalla Plays Bach&#39;s Cello Suite #1 in G (Allemande) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PredFan

"Gimme Some Lovin'" ~ Dave Mason Certified Live


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_3nYixwNn0]Grateful Dead & The Beach Boys "Okie From Muskogee" 4-27-71 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHAFmFsb9XM&feature=related]Merle Haggard -- The Fightin&#39; Side Of Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLkCWT2neuI&feature=related]Ricky Nelson - Hello Mary-Lou - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pfCFU3Mqww&feature=related]Andrews Sisters&#39; "Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy Of Company B" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability

del said:


> Andrews Sisters' "Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy Of Company B" - YouTube



how old ARE you, del?


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THnGZuN0RbE]NATALIE COLE with NAT &#39;&#39;KING&#39;&#39; COLE UNFORGETTABLE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NigiwMtWE0&feature=related]Sing Sing Sing - Carnegie Hall 1938 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability

It seems like only yesterday del was composing this tune:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBhB9gRnIHE]...The Oldest Known Melody c.1400BC! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdP3nZMZQbs&feature=related]Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjfTDPhMdTk]IAN & SYLVIA ~ Four Strong Winds ~ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability

BDBoop said:


> Apparently this is the version on her USA release of Vows.
> 
> Kimbra - "Plain Gold Ring" (Live at Sing Sing Studios) - YouTube
> 
> * * * *



ZOMG!  That song SUCKED!


----------



## Liability

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Kj_ZoQZUps]Smothers Brothers - 01 - Boil That Cabbage Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability

And, oh yeah.  I had one of their albums when I was a kid.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeGzPohkyew&feature=related]Hangman - I Don&#39;t Care - Laredo - tracks 2-3 & 4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability

If you get an outfit, you can be a cowboy, too!


----------



## Liability

And, wtf?

I might as well.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb4qJ5Za6zY]Chocolate - The Smothers Brothers -Track 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeIkmlS3Rjw&feature=related]O Holy Night - Rhiannon Giddens and Jason Sypher - The Gathering - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability

This one will PISS Huggy off!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSCc2LhXhvk&feature=related]Smothers Brothers - The Four Winds And The Seven Seas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyJiE14nXBk&feature=related]Bjork- Pagan Poetry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Liability said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this is the version on her USA release of Vows.
> 
> Kimbra - "Plain Gold Ring" (Live at Sing Sing Studios) - YouTube
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMG!  That song SUCKED!
Click to expand...


Congratulations! You really know how to belong to a minority.  

11,520 likes, 120 dislikes <--- does that make you part of the 1%?

Oh, and I had NO IDEA we were supposed to toddle through and fault find each other's music. I thought we were just sharing. 

Onward and upward.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V430M59Yn8]Can&#39;t Help Falling In Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMLsF8ajI6U]Apocalyptica featuring Corey Taylor - I&#39;m Not Jesus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability

BDBoop said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this is the version on her USA release of Vows.
> 
> Kimbra - "Plain Gold Ring" (Live at Sing Sing Studios) - YouTube
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMG!  That song SUCKED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations! You really know how to belong to a minority.
> 
> 11,520 likes, 120 dislikes <--- does that make you part of the 1%?
> 
> Oh, and I had NO IDEA we were supposed to toddle through and fault find each other's music. I thought we were just sharing.
> 
> * * * * *
Click to expand...


The likes and dislikes are from folks who somehow go to that site to rate shitty music.

It is filled with kindred spirits.

If you went to a Hitler Youth website and there was a video praising concentration camps, it might get nearly a 100% "likes" rating.

That wouldn't change the fact that it sucks dead donkey balls in hell.

And, by the way, ZOMG!!!!  That song SUCKED!


----------



## BDBoop

Liability said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMG!  That song SUCKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! You really know how to belong to a minority.
> 
> 11,520 likes, 120 dislikes <--- does that make you part of the 1%?
> 
> Oh, and I had NO IDEA we were supposed to toddle through and fault find each other's music. I thought we were just sharing.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The likes and dislikes are from folks who somehow go to that site to rate shitty music.
> 
> It is filled with kindred spirits.
> 
> If you went to a Hitler Youth website and there was a video praising concentration camps, it might get nearly a 100% "likes" rating.
> 
> That wouldn't change the fact that it sucks dead donkey balls in hell.
> 
> And, by the way, ZOMG!!!!  That song SUCKED!
Click to expand...


Youtube. Everybody went there because after the huge hit she sang with Gotye, they wanted to know more about her. Which is how I got there.

Surely you have more music to share. 

Who rocks your world?


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odLL_s3UJgs]Free- I&#39;ll Be Creepin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InMBnlMzYmo&feature=related]Steppenwolf - The Pusher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9Yq5m9eLIQ&feature=related]Do you feel like we do Full Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

A decent cover.........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk7eH5G-Dl8]Heart - Mona Lisas And Mad Hatters (Live in Seattle 2003) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

Another cover...........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3Zm2WXSC-w]Toto - Burn Down The Mission - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

How I feel right now.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpzxf_flm8M]Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLnPd7lzT4g]David Bowie - Suffragette city - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCmkZFMSuFQ]The Cars- Good Times Roll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo]Evanescence - My Immortal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability

BDBoop said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! You really know how to belong to a minority.
> 
> 11,520 likes, 120 dislikes <--- does that make you part of the 1%?
> 
> Oh, and I had NO IDEA we were supposed to toddle through and fault find each other's music. I thought we were just sharing.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The likes and dislikes are from folks who somehow go to that site to rate shitty music.
> 
> It is filled with kindred spirits.
> 
> If you went to a Hitler Youth website and there was a video praising concentration camps, it might get nearly a 100% "likes" rating.
> 
> That wouldn't change the fact that it sucks dead donkey balls in hell.
> 
> And, by the way, ZOMG!!!!  That song SUCKED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youtube. Everybody went there because after the huge hit she sang with Gotye, they wanted to know more about her. Which is how I got there.
> 
> Surely you have more music to share.
> 
> Who rocks your world?
Click to expand...


Irrelevant.  The topic was how much the song you posted sucked.  And it sucked massively.

It was like a black hole of suck.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pq0JnvEaWXw&feature=related]Apollo&#39;s Fire/Sorrell - "Come to the River" LIVE: Wayfaring Stranger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJEY9LecV5k&NR=1]"Down in the River to Pray" from COME TO THE RIVER - Apollo's Fire/Sorrell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PCs4kUU-xo]"Glory in the Meeting House" from COME TO THE RIVER - Apollo&#39;s Fire/Sorrell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B7eytVpTdQ&feature=related]Ian and Sylvia - The French Girl.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Liability said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The likes and dislikes are from folks who somehow go to that site to rate shitty music.
> 
> It is filled with kindred spirits.
> 
> If you went to a Hitler Youth website and there was a video praising concentration camps, it might get nearly a 100% "likes" rating.
> 
> That wouldn't change the fact that it sucks dead donkey balls in hell.
> 
> And, by the way, ZOMG!!!!  That song SUCKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youtube. Everybody went there because after the huge hit she sang with Gotye, they wanted to know more about her. Which is how I got there.
> 
> Surely you have more music to share.
> 
> Who rocks your world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  The topic was how much the song you posted sucked.  And it sucked massively.
> 
> It was like a black hole of suck.
Click to expand...


I understood that the first time you said it, since you were speaking English, using small words, etc.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyMg-EhZ1Es]Cigarettes and Coffee - Otis Redding (1966) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDlC7oG_2W4]Tool - Lateralus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Liability said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The likes and dislikes are from folks who somehow go to that site to rate shitty music.
> 
> It is filled with kindred spirits.
> 
> If you went to a Hitler Youth website and there was a video praising concentration camps, it might get nearly a 100% "likes" rating.
> 
> That wouldn't change the fact that it sucks dead donkey balls in hell.
> 
> And, by the way, ZOMG!!!!  That song SUCKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youtube. Everybody went there because after the huge hit she sang with Gotye, they wanted to know more about her. Which is how I got there.
> 
> Surely you have more music to share.
> 
> Who rocks your world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  The topic was how much the song you posted sucked.  And it sucked massively.
> 
> It was like a black hole of suck.
Click to expand...


Way to Fuck up a Music Thread. I would not have believed it without seeing it. Who knew it could even be done.


----------



## techieny

Wtf


----------



## PixieStix

And back to the show, this goes out to all USMB members

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwtdhWltSIg]R.E.M. - Losing My Religion (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

Thanks what are we going to politicize fucking music... ????


----------



## PixieStix

techieny said:


> Thanks what are we going to politicize fucking music... ????



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLf--6RJbbc]The Doobie Brothers - Listen to the Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXz4gZQSfYQ]Tommy James & the Shondells - Crystal Blue Persuasion -- Visual Interpretation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk]Cool Change Little River Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHx7vaa9Fwo]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird (Studio Version) *FULL* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5MR_pBnTIM]Carlos Santana & Rob Thomas - Smooth lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h2YLWNzJ6U]Elvis Costello, Radio Radio (1979). - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK376HDZOrE]The Cult - Peace Dog- YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMtaNUpSMjc]The Cult - King Contrary Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBcADQziQWY]Alice In Chains - Check My Brain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90pAytZ7tGw]Hank Williams III Pistol Packin&#39; MotherFucker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5r1ub00btE]Joe Jackson - Sunday Papers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfO9bqK6VrE&feature=related]Daydream performed by Chantel Mcgregor (Young Blues Artist of the Year 2011) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CFuCYNx-1g&NR=1]Stevie Wonder Superstition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAXilOb95Fg]You are my sunshine - Neil Diamond  - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

I have always enjoyed listening to Leyla McCalla.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR1DSctYcEc]BACH SOLO STEREO - YouTube[/ame]

And the Carolina Chocolate Drops are my current musical addiction. I was very surprised, and pleased, when they got together.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfceDweJRZM]Carolina Chocolate Drops "Leaving Eden" - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XoF7TWYa3o]Carolina Chocolate Drops - "Country Girl" - Radio Woodstock 100.1 - 3/6/12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to Classic country 

http://208.43.81.168:8708


Much better than the crap country music became in the late 80s!


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNXClKAohMA&feature=related]Carole King- Smackwater Jack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UM249-WfP4]Carole King "So Far Away" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

I Miss You - Bjork

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKSoBJ8WirE]Björk - I Miss You (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Uprising - Muse

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTDwIN9oLvY]Muse - Uprising (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Happy Boy - Beat Farmers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEZtII8rt_Y]Beat Farmers...Happy Boy.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

Hubba hubba hubba hubba hubba!


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU_aaeV0TCQ]Carolina Chocolate Drops Bristol TN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2eY_S956_0&feature=relmfu]"No Man&#39;s Mama" Carolina Chocolate Drops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P_MpdQc7dU&feature=relmfu]"Country Girl" Carolina Chocolate Drops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtWVCtFGt5U]Sourwood Mountain by Carolina Chocolate Drops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W5BRgWgU1M&feature=relmfu]Mary Bridget Davies - Same Ol&#39; Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAqk-CjnDGs]Mary Bridget Davies - Trick The Devil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3biZkA-TNvs]Björk - Army of Me (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIwYGZlBw9Y]Ry Cooder - Feelin&#39; Bad Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

I was watching videos one day and recognized an old friend. She is the one trapped in the green jello and the dancer with the candy striped tits.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F57P9C4SAW4]Katy Perry - California Gurls ft. Snoop Dogg - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sk2548qzgOs]Melissa Paradise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

Hank Williams III Pistol Packin&#39; MotherFucker - YouTube


----------



## ItsjustmeIthink

Violin Concerto in A Minor Mwv1041: 1st Mvt. -Johann Bach. The dude makes the strings dance


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKxyoud_c-E]Paul Simon Slip Slidin&#39; Away - Live at Abbey Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77gKSp8WoRg&feature=relmfu]Bruce Springsteen - My Hometown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siMFORx8uO8&feature=related]Free - All Right Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIX0ZDqDljA]The rolling stones-You can't always get what you want - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhwwCWkmYoc&feature=related]Wild Horses - Rolling Stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti3t7MAwaaM&feature=related]Adele - Rumour has it (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHHkWzWVDbc]BLACKMORE&#39;S NIGHT "HIGHLAND" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyhJ69mD7xI]George Thorogood And The Destroyers - Bad To The Bone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCYxTg6svXg]Peter Allen - I Go To Rio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jtpf8N5IDE&feature=related]Queen - &#39;Who Wants To Live Forever&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE&feature=related]Guns N&#39; Roses - November Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waBb-UM5m4g&feature=related]Metallica - Nothing Else Matters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KcRl1p2waM&feature=related]Scorpions - Wind Of Change (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]

Lyrics~
I follow the Moskva
Down to Gorky Park
Listening to the wind of change
An August summer night
Soldiers passing by
Listening to the wind of change
The world is closing in
Did you ever think
That we could be so close, like brothers
The future's in the air
I can feel it everywhere
Blowing with the wind of change
Take me to the magic of the moment
On a glory night
Where the children of tomorrow dream away
in the wind of change
Walking down the street
Distant memories
Are buried in the past forever
I follow the Moskva
Down to Gorky Park
Listening to the wind of change
Take me to the magic of the moment
On a glory night
Where the children of tomorrow share their dreams
With you and me
Take me to the magic of the moment
On a glory night
Where the children of tomorrow dream away
in the wind of change
The wind of change
Blows straight into the face of time
Like a stormwind that will ring the freedom bell
For peace of mind
Let your balalaika sing
What my guitar wants to say
Take me to the magic of the moment
On a glory night
Where the children of tomorrow share their dreams
With you and me
Take me to the magic of the moment
On a glory night
Where the children of tomorrow dream away
in the wind of change


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXImUe-kuP8&feature=related]Scorpions - Send me an angel - YouTube[/ame]

Lyrics~
The wise man said just walk this way
To the dawn of the light
The wind will blow into your face
As the years pass you by
Hear this voice from deep inside
It's the call of your heart
Close your eyes and your will find
The passage out of the dark

Here I am
Will you send me an angel
Here I am
In the land of the morning star

The wise man said just find your place
In the eye of the storm
Seek the roses along the way
Just beware of the thorns

Here I am
Will you send me an angel
Here I am
In the land of the morning star

The wise man said just raise your hand
And reach out for the spell
Find the door to the promised land
Just believe in yourself
Hear this voice from deep inside
It's the call of your heart
Close your eyes and your will find
The way out of the dark

Here I am
Will you send me an angel
Here I am
In the land of the morning star
Here I am
Will you send me an angel
Here I am
In the land of the morning star


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ&feature=relmfu]Queen - &#39;Bohemian Rhapsody&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0DAnu5Sq6k&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - All of My Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txlXcJDtDwM&feature=related]Dream On - Aerosmith - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For the Birthday boy 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fddOcE4zYXI]Pink Floyd - Pigs (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5jRewnxSBY&feature=related]Pink Floyd Welcome to the Machine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF_kUB_mdmA]Pretenders - Tattooed Love Boys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUbv-MTAMG4]The Pretenders - The Adulteress - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK3uf5V0pDA&feature=related]The Pretenders - Back On The Chain Gang HQ Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

"Not me baby I'm too precious. Fuck Off!" 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4iBWM5L-Rc]the pretenders-precious-1979.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNaK_nBp2Yc]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Genuine Negro Jig [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Born of Frustration - James

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxM42rG0a08]James - Born Of Frustration - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

More - Sisters of Mercy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5W6gjAAHvo0]SISTERS OF MERCY - More - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

I Want It All - Eve's Plum

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHGhYqAgwh4]Eve's Plum - I Want It All - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

How Soon Is Now? - The Smiths

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrvRlI4hlBE]The Smiths- How Soon Is Now? HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

Heard this in a car commercial recently.  Beautiful. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR8D2yqgQ1U]Spandau Ballet - True - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HHhXxXi6dU&feature=related]Samantha Fish Runaway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvmbMmeQA98&feature=related]Samantha Fish Today&#39;s My Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Swg0BLClY&feature=related]BIG BROTHER & THE H. CO. @ ROTR 8-22-2008 "Piece Of My Heart" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Kristine Jackson (Trumpet), Mary Bridget Davies (vocals), Austin "Walkin" Cane (guitar)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTUgpMhsymM&feature=related]Ohio City Blues & Brews Fest ~ Kristine Jackson Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFrabTh0QxM&feature=related]Night Time is the Right time - Samantha Fish with Mary Bridget Davies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2kEx5BLoC4]Tracy Chapman - Give me one reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

great song


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYpcCzhXoIg&feature=related]Baby, can I hold you? - Tracy Chapman (ingles - español) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgxny8z17_g&feature=related]Smantha Fish "I put a spell on you" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xf-Lesrkuc]Train - Drops Of Jupiter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxV-OOIamyk]Gym Class Heroes: The Fighter ft. Ryan Tedder [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghZt2cILcCU]Train - Marry Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkhX5W7JoWI]Money - Pink Floyd + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPL_SV3n7IU&feature=related]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5mZKZtIy2k]pink floyd-have a cigar w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVQ3-Xe_suY]Pink Floyd - Brain Damage / Eclipse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfUkFLfHSsE]Pink Floyd - Run Like Hell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TakeAStepBack

I see your floyd and raise yo a Legion of Mary (4-15-75)

Legion of Mary - Great Southeast Music Hall - 4.15.75 - FULL SHOW (Audio SBD) - YouTube!


----------



## PixieStix

TakeAStepBack said:


> I see your floyd and raise yo a Legion of Mary (4-15-75)
> 
> Legion of Mary - Great Southeast Music Hall - 4.15.75 - FULL SHOW (Audio SBD) - YouTube!



Good one. But I am the consummate Floydian  Can't beat them, as far as I am concerned


----------



## P F Tinmore

PixieStix said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see your floyd and raise yo a Legion of Mary (4-15-75)
> 
> Legion of Mary - Great Southeast Music Hall - 4.15.75 - FULL SHOW (Audio SBD) - YouTube!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good one. But I am the consummate Floydian  Can't beat them, as far as I am concerned
Click to expand...


Indeed, great vocal instrument. It gives me goosebumps.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqCEPytSFqU&feature=related]4. The Great Gig In The Sky (Dark Side of the Moon) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLN4CAl6p7A&feature=related]Fur Elise on the AXiS 49 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCa_rKIGiEk&feature=related]Trance on guitar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3Ezcu9oSrc&feature=relmfu]Ewan Dobson - My Nightmare - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciaU-xB5UI4]Linnzi Zaorski - Better Off Dead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzIasfqlO1k&feature=related]The Wallflowers - One Headlight (With lyrics!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLhYghzNfII&feature=fvwrel]Peter, Paul & Mary - Lemon Tree - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYD3pkbgnKA&feature=related]Greenfields - The Brothers Four - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zANkMkkI0-g]Old & In The Way - Catfish John - Live 11.4.1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPU4toWK4j4&feature=related]Howard Wales & Jerry Garcia - DC-502 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVXqocPAz1k&feature=related]Witchy Woman - Eagles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcZPTp-F0nE&feature=related]Anais Mitchell - Hadestown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7YKDgkVWvo&feature=related]Anais Mitchell & Ani Difranco - Our Lady Of The Underground - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu5qG5By6kA&feature=related]Don&#39;t Get Trouble in Your Mind | Carolina Chocolate Drops | Sound Tracks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vujXNH-qRWc&feature=relmfu]No Man&#39;s Mama | Carolina Chocolate Drops | Sound Tracks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwsDM5IPhto&feature=relmfu]Carolina Chocolate Drops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anpjEN9KeJ0&feature=related]Ringo Starr: It Don&#39;t Come Easy (Starr, 1971) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO8nlZKrVi4]Stevie Wonder - Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I&#39;m Yours (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ87dCuXSQo]Linnzi Zaorski - When I Get Low I Get High - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNaA7fVXB28&feature=related]Against The Wind - Bob Seger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mynzbmrtp9I&feature=related]Ghost riders in the sky - Johnny Cash - Full Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_0UXRY_rY&feature=related]Aerosmith - I Don&#39;t Wanna Miss a Thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSG52Th52nM]STELLAR CORPSES "Cemetery Man" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqXlTA-T7go&feature=related]Hellcat and the Prowl - Betty Bones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liberal

Howdy..

Big fan of music (really, who isn't).

Been listening to a lot of Psybient/Downtempo stuff lately, really helps me get my work done. Good for the mind, body and spirit..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBRg88siO_U&feature=related]Zero Cult-Dont Look Back - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CU5k9qtz-Q4]Helios - Isoline - YouTube[/ame]

Ultimately, I like any music.. Even country (have 2 paying gigs with local bands here).


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B02LXuKWGTI]"Billie Jean" by Michael Jackson w/ Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvwDohEEQ1E]Jim Croce - Bad Bad Leroy Brown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

Stumbled across this over at the MLP forums, hadn't heard it in a looooong time!

[youtube]9g30nwCpyaA[/youtube]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRA3VgO3Vz0&feature=related]DOWN - BURY ME IN SMOKE- YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0Yv9XboIms]Toby Keith - I Like Girls That Drink BEER (Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J01jyVPCPT8&feature=related]Iron Butterfly - Inna Gadda Da Vida - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxpcZrQQM-4]Time Has Come Today(long version) Chambers Brothers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crYUB5Yzths]Ebonee Arielle Le&#39;Triece - Dancer, Choreographer & Instructor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUvPYDw2DjE&feature=plcp]Sin City - AC/DC Cover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPxLlcToLnk&feature=related]Norah Jones - Ride On (AC/DC Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUMcA--ejOc]Scorpions - Still Loving You (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfJsdtdI4_g&feature=related]Blackmores Night "Journeyman" Fernsehgarten 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOD0Gyf6Lfs&feature=related]SUGARLOAF green-eyed lady 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaA4zHMnwDs&feature=fvwrel]Nine Inch Nails - Closer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Stardust We Are. Flower Kings. Saw them in Boston a few years ago. Talked to the Roine man... I was so drunk but what a hoot.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-PrjjSw2BA]The Flower Kings - Stardust We Are - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For the lefties, that still believe 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVi4rUzf-0Q]American Prayer - Dave Stewart (Barack Obama Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball




----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjMwrXGk4xU]John Cougar: Jack and Diane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXcoM_AHuk8&feature=related]Star Wars IV - Main Title - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udJIjJsv0k0]Handel&#39;s Messiah - A Theatrical/Spiritual Journey - Apollo&#39;s Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htPL0moX9HA&feature=relmfu]Handel&#39;s Messiah - The Musician as Storyteller - Apollo&#39;s Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCBRORet8ts]TOAD THE WET SPROCKET - WALK ON THE OCEAN (Lyrics).wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdfqQZ8FfuA]September descends - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J23DIIrcqY]Moby feat. Gwen Stefani - South Side [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mam-MLr7WXY&feature=fvwrel]Funkytown - Shrek 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gcOHZXxG_k&feature=related]David Gilmour & Candy Dulfer - Shine On You Crazy Diamond - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHom92wOnFY&feature=related]Jeff Beck and Joss Stone - People get ready - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtLvw78HXMQ&feature=related]Joss Stone - Dirty Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Gosh darn I love this song...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llq4VU8Cl9A]The Hollies-Pay You Back with Interest 1967 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjSpO2B6G4s]Buffalo Springfield - Stop Children What&#39;s That Sound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKURYUHAQF8&feature=related]We Didnt Start the Fire (Billy Joel) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Train - Drive By


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

One of the greatest female artists.. Madilyn Bailey..  

RAW talent..so good 

Jason Mraz - I Won&#39;t Give Up (Madilyn Bailey Acoustic Cover) on iTunes - YouTube


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZt7J0iaUD0]Suzanne Vega - Luka - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

LadyGunSlinger said:


> One of the greatest female artists.. Madilyn Bailey..
> 
> RAW talent..so good
> 
> Jason Mraz - I Won't Give Up (Madilyn Bailey Acoustic Cover) on iTunes - YouTube



Are you a Cheese-head?

I'm a Charger fan.

I know......but I have my loyalties.


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tATsyibc3ik&feature=related]Pretenders - Show Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ13dgzGlNk


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ituP5X7kP64]The Pretenders - My City Was Gone (Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUAQEPJ2Jso&feature=related]"One Night With Janis Joplin" at Cleveland Play House - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-maja1-0xQ&feature=related]One Night With Janis Joplin: Michael Joplin - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmXnaogZwhU&feature=related]One Night With Janis Joplin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Swg0BLClY&feature=relmfu]BIG BROTHER & THE H. CO. @ ROTR 8-22-2008 "Piece Of My Heart" - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W5BRgWgU1M&feature=relmfu]Mary Bridget Davies - Same Ol&#39; Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

mudwhistle said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the greatest female artists.. Madilyn Bailey..
> 
> RAW talent..so good
> 
> Jason Mraz - I Won't Give Up (Madilyn Bailey Acoustic Cover) on iTunes - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Cheese-head?
> 
> I'm a Charger fan.
> 
> I know......but I have my loyalties.
Click to expand...


I am a Cheese-head.. BACk~the~PACK!!

I forgive you..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek0SgwWmF9w]Muse - Madness - YouTube[/ame]


Love Muse~  love love..


----------



## HUGGY

I'm a purist.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfEDr55cOUQ&feature=related]Janis Joplin - Piece of my heart LIVE at Germany - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Listening to Rhianna ..  one of my favorite songs with her featuring Eminem.

The video is hotttt.. if you look past the message you can feel the real presence of a lifestyle in it.. The D/s lifestyle...   The strong dominant male.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U]Eminem - Love The Way You Lie ft. Rihanna - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

One of my favorite female artists.. Carrie Underwood

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwJidHk7rJA]Carrie Underwood - See You Again - Track #4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

One more.. Billy Currington.. Mmmm.. Hotttttttttttt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLHwqv0zANc&feature=fvst]Billy Currington - Let Me Down Easy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

HUGGY said:


> I'm a purist.
> 
> Janis Joplin - Piece of my heart LIVE at Germany - YouTube



Janis was great.
No question.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guKoNCQFAFk&feature=related]Janis Joplin - Summertime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

The Black Keys - Lonely Boy
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKhooyTwoBo&feature=related]The Black Keys - Lonely Boy (OFFICIAL SONG) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Imagine Dragons- It's Time.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sENM2wA_FTg]Imagine Dragons - It&#39;s Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m1EFMoRFvY]Beyoncé - Single Ladies (Put A Ring On It) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Znf2oa_rGo]It&#39;s a Beautiful Day - White Bird 1969 Remastered - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVAnlke_xUY&feature=related]Van Morrison - Into The Mystic (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW08Rc802MQ&feature=related]Roy Rogers (slide guitar) - Walkin Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Demi Lovato - Give Your Heart a Break 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zfzka5VwRc&feature=related]Demi Lovato - Give Your Heart a Break (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw9RyFXmwww&feature=related]Gene Watson - Farewell Party LIVE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

See that crazy old Porter Wagoner sitting there in his sequins? Can you believe he's the guy Dolly Parton wrote "I Will Always Love You" for? Shit!


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCNJBopK25I]Fields Of Gold by Sting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuoOSGkX7no&feature=related]the police - driven to tears (zenyatta mondatta).wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8Gq78ET2cw&feature=relmfu]the police - man in a suitcase (zenyatta mondatta).wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAtc9mlX72Q&feature=related]When the world is running down - The Police trough the years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Nt8dJ6rMZI&feature=related]The Police - Walking on the Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMBufJmTTSA&feature=related]The Police-Synchronicity 1 and 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## xsited1




----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nB0jBbUiQOk&feature=g-all-lik]B-Clux - I Love You Boy (Explicit) - Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ig4IJgRjGU]Cream - Outside Woman Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0ZGzEYbBhs]Metallica - The Unnamed Feeling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdVmyORqVRo&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dErDcv55Dso&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovBNnm4EqRE]Metallica - St. Anger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS3-XP8cf_A&feature=relmfu]Metallica - Frantic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=forbxt8eb28&feature=relmfu]Metallica - Shoot Me Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0qDylkJhc4&feature=list_other&playnext=1&list=AL94UKMTqg-9CjNi2HApKHd0q0CdHiOpdo]Bad Brains - Right Brigade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a48gIt84AZc&feature=related]George Harrison - My Sweet Lord - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI6Ubb7zJI8]Metallica - Leper Messiah (Best Quality! ) [With Lyrics!] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFvYGq6k-98&feature=fvwrel]Bad Brains - Big Take Over - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pnS_7YsYzM]Metallica The thing that should not be with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmQfvdPTyco&feature=related]Bad Brains - I Against I (Banned in D.C.) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyQDr4ZBvAA]Metallica - Harvester Of Sorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9oqY9BVM1s&feature=relmfu]Metallica - Cure - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftV_XepIwpo&feature=relmfu]Metallica - Bleeding Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3w5eZRoOY4]Rollins Band "Disconnect" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mwJhJ2rNtw&feature=related]metallica - carp deim baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

"Doin' damage sounds like fun!"

"I'm a _*MONSTER!*_"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvXkAIfJOEQ"]Rollins Band - Monster (awesome song!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CYwNWHZuT0&feature=relmfu]Green Jello "Little Pig, Little Pig" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7eRiAnZt24]Metallica - Broken, Beat & Scarred (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkIDze5Gv9A]Metallica - The End of The Line - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp1yupRMR8I&feature=related]Metallica - Suicide & Redemption - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spsnQWtsUFM]Metallica - All Nightmare Long [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

Time to go. Say goodnight Gracie!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYSDC3cHoZs&feature=relmfu]Metallica - I Disappear [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

I always liked this tune and I heard it again when I was watching this crazy documentary about Jesco White called "The Dancing Outlaw".

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVtHMDJcmxE"]Ozark Mountain Daredevils ~ If You Wanna Get To Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHlB9d11vtg]Dark Star Rising 2012 countdown...by eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RxkwBLwUF0]Mele Kalikimaka, Linnzi Zaorski, It's a Wonderful Record - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee735pZ6kxk]Kenny Wayne Shepherd- Blue On Black (Acoustic) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Hey, I haven't visited or posted in this thread for awhile.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzSpOFLXVbg]When All is Said and Done - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Lovely song (it sounds even better when you listen to it through headphones)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVQfredKnFE]Chris and Thomas-Broken Chair - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Yes, this is the song they're using for ABC's Sunday night line fluff-fest up!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ea6QGeM-xCo]A Little Taste - Skyler Stonestreet (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Zoom-boing said:


> Lovely song (it sounds even better when you listen to it through headphones)
> 
> 
> Chris and Thomas-Broken Chair - YouTube



Indeed, it does sound good on my Koss Pro 1, titanium driver headphones.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW08Rc802MQ&feature=related]Roy Rogers (slide guitar) - Walkin Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy

I saw Kenny up in Maine this summer.

Kenny Neal - You've Got To Hurt Before You Heal - YouTube


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I was actually listening to _Gish _on my way in this morning...  great CD.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4dCn29gNfA&feature=relmfu]Andreya Triana 'Far Closer' Live at Cafe Oto, London - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82dDnv9zeLs&feature=related]Gretchen Wilson - Redneck Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGbrFmPBV0Y&feature=relmfu]Tupac Hologram Snoop Dogg and Dr. Dre Perform Coachella Live 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQFWAIFzoZ4]Johnny Wright - Hello Vietnam (Full Metal Jacket) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2V4UUjYBsA]Hank Williams jr - Whiskey Bent And Hell Bound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmukyU9zTiY]The Grateful Dead-Shoreline Amphitheatre-Truckin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huKwlgKmj5A&feature=relmfu]Hank Williams Jr - O.D.&#39;d in Denver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQvUBf5l7Vw]Iggy Pop - Lust For Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvlE14cM-zk&feature=related]Waylon Jennings - Good Hearted Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Newby

Had a dream about an old friend that I miss. This is for him..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Mkks3BqbCI]Dreaming My Dreams With You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe500eIK1oA]Gnarls Barkley - Crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL8F2B_FTk4]Ellie Goulding - Lights (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYCyo69wqlM]3 doors down - Kryptonite (acoustic) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNm2O316Xr0]The Moonglows-TheTen Commandments of Love-(High Def) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvj9uuiIDd4&feature=relmfu]Martha Redbone Roots Project - The Garden of Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ojRQ15My7s]Cherokee Nation-Paul Revere and The Raiders - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDHpkYI5_FY&feature=related]Bobbie Gentry - Ode to Billie Joe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIbaISxK8QY&feature=related]VANITY FARE HITCHIN A RIDE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9nfVrusSMg]Rainbow - Man on the Silver Mountain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K63pu7nd6Q&feature=related]Uriah Heep - Stealin&#39; (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttlp1wgM7go]Uriah Heep-Lady in black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAKhuIavxw0]BARBARA DICKSON - "THE WITCH OF THE WESTMERLANDS" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oc80X4ecnjw&feature=related]Live, Lightning crashes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Man....I love this song 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKNbAKJCci0]The Clarks - Cigarette (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I love this song...even though it's so sad...kind of hopeless but begging for salvation somehow, somewhere....I miss you Warren Zevon 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeb0OI8wXN4]Warren Zevon - Carmelita - YouTube[/ame]
I hear Mariachi static on my radio
And the tubes they glow in the dark
And I'm there with her in Ensenada
And I'm here in Echo Park


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvTv-I2Y390&feature=related]Warren Zevon - Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKHFWpaTUmY]Warren Zevon-Knocking on Heaven's Door - YouTube[/ame]

Mama, take this badge off of me
I can't use it anymore.
It's gettin' dark, too dark to see
I feel I'm knockin' on heaven's door.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8TayMIEUaM&feature=related]Bob Dylan - Shelter From the Storm (Alternate Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvJwEu9ghvM]Blackmore&#39;s Night - Village Lanterne - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tBRQynVxTQ&feature=related]DEEP PURPLE - Child in Time (Live 1972) - ® MANUEL ALEJANDRO 2011. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWgpyApBMME&feature=related]Carolina Chocolate Drops :: 'Leaving Eden' via Liveset - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGveBo2bbv4]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Boodle-De-Bum-Bum - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Ah, I think I'm in love with this voice...and lyrics like poetry...molasses on my soul....such imagery out of so few words....

_...What is real but compassion as we move from birth to death?_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbw4RIaqFLE]Rexroth&#39;s Daughter By Greg Brown with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


Dreaming of the mountains
Where the children learn the stars
Clouds roll in from Nebraska
Dark chords on a big guitar


----------



## Coyote

My absolute favorite song by them...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYFj67L0wIc&feature=related]Tuesday&#39;s Gone 1976 LIVE Lynyrd Skynyrd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BboZB0GuZhw]The Byrds - Satisfied Mind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOFrGbuUqnQ]Roberta Flack "The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face" (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw&feature=related]The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUW1SGF7bR8]Blind Faith - Can&#39;t Find My Way Home - 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3Tj8dsRdxk]blues image Ride Captain Ride On your way to a world that others might have missed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Dedicated to my Grandpa's and my Dad

Thanks for keeping me warm 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZEHJzIJ9hs&feature=share]eastern kentucky Coal Miners - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLiRGW31nyk]Grandpa - The Judds (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfi3SSJPG9Y]Country roads John Denver Almost Heaven West Virginia Parkersburg WV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YSh1-XuUKE&feature=related]Simon & Garfunkel - Sounds Of Silence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQiXQUGbac0&feature=related]Jackson Browne - The Pretender + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KB9vrWGeg8&feature=related]Recess - Sweet Child O&#39; Mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snaf1YLi8sA&feature=fvwrel]Hell&#39;s Belles- Back in Black [Live in Spokane, WA, 5/11/2012] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9QD4PPENZU&feature=relmfu]el desierto/ la música /el eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVIEPttGoYY]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Leaving Eden - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfN8Pfo2Xec]ONE A PENNY..TheEots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TakeAStepBack

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQv8zNQX578]Primus - Tragedy&#39;s A&#39; Comin (2011) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theliq

eots said:


> ONE A PENNY..TheEots - YouTube



Eots click on Utube....Winston Wright,"Top Secret" can you down load this on here for me as I am Computer Challenged.......Never said I was Perfect Did Isteve


----------



## Dreamy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlMPYwGWLcI"]John Mellencamp - Key West Intermezzo (I Saw You First) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theliq

Winston Wright - Top Secret


----------



## skye

like this?  

Elvis Costello - Oliver's Army 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iN4Ql-x1Bs&feature=related]Elvis Costello - Oliver's Army (w/lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kellina

Nick Cave - The Mercy Seat


----------



## SixtyOne

Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMyH4XTlVgs]Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child (Slight Return) | Lyrics Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

Kenny G - Song Bird 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGtTblTR0YU]Kenny G - Song Bird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

R.Kelly - I believe I can fly

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGy8F6gwB-o&feature=related]R.Kelly - I believe I can fly + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMy3AbpkYvw]EASY RIDER The weight by the band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0j6J-EDC2PA&feature=share&list=PL2336CA885ADB4559]Pete Belasco Deeper - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TakeAStepBack

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1-bgTuQ2v0]Fugazi - Steady Diet of Nothing - 03 - Nice New Outfit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TakeAStepBack

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JGBNkLM9_8]Sonic Youth - Bull In The Heather - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TakeAStepBack

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvDuATZCY8I&feature=related]Sonic Youth - Teenage Riot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TakeAStepBack

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyfazvK1mUw&feature=related]Sonic Youth Kool Thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TakeAStepBack

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dknzzBkX7U&feature=related]Sonic Youth - "Total Trash" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Bachman - Turner Overdrive - Let It Ride 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j83xviHVmGg&feature=related]Bachman - Turner Overdrive - Let It Ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to Christmas Vinyl  (Im in the mood)

http://50.23.115.122:8339/live.m3u


----------



## SixtyOne

O'Bryan - Soul Train's A Comin' (Slayd5000) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0klKwHrQU4&feature=related]O'Bryan - Soul Train's A Comin' - 1983 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

My song of the day

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YSh1-XuUKE&feature=related]Simon & Garfunkel - Sounds Of Silence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=QCQTr8ZYdhg]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here - YouTube[/ame]

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2bYJQFQMs8]Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]

Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower


----------



## SixtyOne

If Only For One Night" By Luther Vandross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-ztBG1LwlM]"If Only For One Night" By Luther Vandross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian

for everyone in Sandy's path

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seGhTWE98DU]U2 and Green Day "The Saints Are Coming" video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LOgMWbDGPA]The Beatles - Eleanor Rigby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoJGDC10lZw&feature=related]Sgt. Pepper&#39;s Lonely Hearts Club Band- The Beatles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SkT6vflu3M&feature=related]The Beatles - A Day In The Life [Official Video] [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

FOR YOU TO LOVE - LUTHER VANDROSS

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM2sSq76d_c]FOR YOU TO LOVE - LUTHER VANDROSS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwhBRJStz7w&feature=share&list=PL4E229427486A59B5]Nine Inch Nails - The Hand That Feeds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/CrOW2l1EQeE]Jay Gordon-Slept so long(Queen of the Damned soundtrack) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hii17sjSwfA&feature=share&list=PL7049490846F5E887]Tool - Vicarious - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RI-QtEAwvE]Van Morrison - Gloria! *WITH LYRICS* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Love Leyla

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmnL05Fblrs&feature=related]Leyla McCalla: When I Can See the Valley - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho2ytEjUB7o]BANJO - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR1DSctYcEc&feature=relmfu]BACH SOLO STEREO - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDCWQtxV6JE&feature=fvwrel]"Hit 'em Up Style" as performed by The Carolina Chocolate Drops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A2oG0YP-Io]Drastic Plastic ...TheEots feat Norman Mailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72Fvp2s3ZBc]J&#39;attendrai - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

*"You'd better get ready to die!"*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=43AuJjuxqAw"]Cupcakes HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Rufus Wainwright - Out Of The Game 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pasAk-MVJRs]Rufus Wainwright - Out Of The Game (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

^^^

I like Rufus Wainwright..

Here is another one...  Rufus Wainwright - Zing! Went The Strings Of My Heart 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qWxzI1T3MM]Rufus Wainwright - Zing! Went The Strings Of My Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W77Kwh6f0TE]Eric Burdon and War - Spill the Wine (1970 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame=http://youtu.be/0gEVaniPOmU]Of Monsters and Men - Mountain Sound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

LMFAO at cupcakes! 


Hey Charlieeeeeeee...Charlieeeeeeee... 

[ame=http://youtu.be/CsGYh8AacgY]Charlie the Unicorn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame=http://youtu.be/PfFjfVPOOiU]Of Monsters and Men- Lollapalooza (full set) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k_8_54VQn4]Moog Madness ... by eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

one two ...one two three  


you can't escape  nah.........you can 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anLfoy2XsFw&feature=related]Hall and Oates - Private Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Easy Lover? Yes? No?

   Come now? .... will you dance 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnDYattQH3Y&feature=related]Phil Collins - Easy Lover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkFqg5wAuFk&feature=share&list=PLF2674D3D4E161D00]Pantera - Walk (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaLvcbEkKt0]Cornell Crawford - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9ZldbZShN0&feature=youtu.be]JON ANDERSON - Flight Of The Moorglade - Mar del Plata, Teatro Auditorium 30-09-2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

This week, Monday, I was leaving the house to go to work and I saw something so striking I went back in to get my camera...and you have to picture what it looked like outside.  We'd had two feet of snow, and it was slowly melting and dropping down from all the trees.  There'd been no killing frost or freeze - just the rain and then all that snow. 

So when it melted, the snow revealed my rose - a Knock-Out Rose, I had planted a couple of years ago.  It's leaves still green (and, yes...bug eaten) - unfrozen.  And from it's bent and bowed trunk there hung a single beautiful rose.  I had created a mini garden beneath a rhododendrum (which are so plentiful and beautiful in West Virginia) and the rose was my favorite addition.  Sadly, the storm splintered a tree and many branches, unable to bear the weight of the weather, broke off, coming down upon the rhododendrum and breaking it.  But beneath the wreckage, the rose revealed itself - bowed but unbroken, amidst the snow still blooming.

I can't help thinking of the many metaphor's this brings to mind, not the least of which is Bette Midler's wonderful song, The Rose.  It's hope amidst wreckage, it's renewal amidst death, it's the desire of life to continue, even at winter's worst predations.  It's peace when around it, broken and chaotic - the storm continues.  It's a solitary declaration of - I'm alive and things will get better - no matter what.  So many meanings.

Anyway, all that to say - here is the photo...and here is the song 







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxSTzSEiZ2c]The Rose - by Bette Midler + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Life has a way of enduring, even amidst what seems the worst carnage....and music captures that sense of hope despite all.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fky1dfANPiI&feature=related]Bette Midler, From A Distance, - YouTube[/ame]

From a distance
There is harmony
And it echoes through the land
Its the voice of hope
Its the voice of peace
Its the voice of every man


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti3t7MAwaaM&feature=fvst]Adele - Rumour has it (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ckIulg1DfQ&feature=related]Adele - Rolling In The Deep (Grammy 2012) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Ah, I love Freddie 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMnjF1O4eH0]Queen - &#39;Fat Bottomed Girls&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hg5skx5TZM&feature=related]Queen - We Will Rock You - We Are The Champions Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Blue morning, blue morning,
Wrapped in strands of fist and bone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ePfsdr94ow]Counting Crows - Murder of One [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLHso6hLHFA]Counting Crows-Rain King - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdYWuo9OFAw]Goo Goo Dolls - Iris (Video) - YouTube[/ame]

And I don't want the world to see me
Cuz I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am


----------



## rdean




----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9whehyybLqU]Nena - 99 Luftballons 1984 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GC_WN_10NM]Kentucky Rain-Lyrics-Elvis Presley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGwDYBWEDSc]Eva Cassidy - Fields of Gold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

For my republican friends............

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9i6Bu4knEM]Lost Cause - Beck (lyric video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## varelse




----------



## Raincat

What I am listening to now-
Tribal Voice-John Trudell.


----------



## HUGGY

More RW Zombie angst music... no charge..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUxkTDZakGA]The Hooters - All you zombies lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA-NjYpRn34&feature=related]Kaori Muraji Merry Christmas,Mr Lawrence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/guF4Av4sIgg]Rage Against The Machine - Know Your Enemy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzIasfqlO1k]The Wallflowers - One Headlight (With lyrics!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtvqT_wMeY&feature=related]Soul Asylum - Runaway Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEr9gMYdkHI&feature=related]The Avett Brothers - Head Full of Doubt/Road Full of Promise (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]

The Avett Brothers - Head Full of Doubt/Road Full of Promise


*Theres a darkness upon me thats flooded in light
In the fine print they tell me whats wrong and whats right
And it comes in black and it comes in white
And Im frightened by those that dont see it

When nothing is owed or deserved or expected
And your life doesnt change by the man thats elected
If youre loved by someone, youre never rejected
Decide what to be and go be it

There was a dream and one day I could see it
Like a bird in a cage I broke in and demanded that somebody free it
And there was a kid with a head full of doubt
So Ill scream til I die and the last of those bad thoughts are finally out

Theres a darkness upon you thats flooded in light
And in the fine print they tell you whats wrong and whats right
And it flies by day and it flies by night
And Im frightened by those that dont see it

There was a dream and one day I could see it
Like a bird in a cage I broke in and demanded that somebody free it
And there was a kid with a head full of doubt
So Ill scream til I die and the last of those bad thoughts are finally out

There was a dream and one day I could see it
Like a bird in a cage I broke in and demanded that somebody free it
And there was a kid with a head full of doubt
So Ill scream til I die and the last of those bad thoughts are finally out

Theres a darkness upon me thats flooded in light
In the fine print they tell me whats wrong and whats right
Theres a darkness upon me thats flooded in light
And Im frightened by those that dont see it*


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvGk506ucEk]The Avett Brothers - Live And Die (Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


The Avett Brothers - Live And Die


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIPan-rEQJA&feature=related]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Who&#39;ll Stop The Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYnySGM9dQA&feature=related]CCR - Bad Moon Rising - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIGMUAMevH0]The Mighty Mighty Bosstones - The Impression That I Get - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCImrmR63JE&feature=fvst]Barenaked Ladies: If I Had a Million Dollars - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7hk-hI0JKw&feature=related]Janis Joplin - Me and Bobby McGee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xtTP3dk4EY&feature=related]The Animals - House Of The Rising Sun -1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InRDF_0lfHk]Paint it Black - Vietnam War - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN-woJ3pzAI]It&#39;s A Beautiful Day - White Bird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzM5a5d5j2s&feature=related]Crosby Stills Nash & Young - Wooden Ships (Live 1974) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw9gLjEGJrw&feature=related]Crosby, Stills & Nash - Southern Cross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnOoNM0U6oc&feature=related]Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - "Ohio" (1970) Kent State University - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPztz1O-a54]Jimi Hendrix - Star Spangled Banner-Purple Haze(Woodstock 1969), Mono-Mix from 1969 Cotillion LP. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5IVuN1N6-Y&feature=related]Love the One You&#39;re With - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXNc53rIFe8]The Comedian&#39;s Funeral - YouTube[/ame]

Sound Of Silence


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U&feature=related]Don McLean- American Pie (with Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ2yXWi0ppw&feature=related]R.E.M.-Losing My Religion(With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI8nLLDEc68]The Shins - Sea Legs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QU1nvuxaMA&feature=related]Audioslave - Like A Stone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44A9iDQNrss]Eagles - Peaceful Easy Feeling - YouTube[/ame]

One of my all time favorites...with a billion stars all around....


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE&feature=related]"Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=xvaEJzoaYZk&feature=endscreen]Steve Earle - Copperhead Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th3ycKQV_4k&feature=fvst]Layla - Derek and the Dominos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vou51-755I&feature=related]The Band ... the Weight 1969 @ woodstock live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKfbVAO6VGA]All Souls Night - Loreena McKennitt - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Somewhere in a hidden memory 
Images float before my eyes 
Of fragrant nights of straw and of bonfires 
And dancing till the next sunrise...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KODZtjOIPg]THOSE WERE THE DAYS MARY HOPKIN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6UAYGxiRwU&feature=related]Carly Simon - You&#39;re So Vain (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

This song is for Lumpy....no words, but a musical piece called Sterntahler based on a fairytale...

An  orphaned girl is poor and homeless; she has only her clothing and a loaf of bread that a kindhearted soul has given her. She is a goodhearted person, however, and so she goes out into the countryside to see what might happen. She gives a hungry man her bread, and to three cold children she gives her cap, her jacket, and her dress. In a forest, she sees a naked child begging for a shift, and since it was dark and she cannot be seen, she gives her own shift away. As she stands with nothing left at all, suddenly stars fall to earth before her, becoming talers (gold coins), and she finds herself wearing a different shift of the finest linen....

Friendship and family are the gold coins of today - to your health Lumpy 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMsnqFZ4suI]Michael Rother - Sonnenrad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theliq

Coyote said:


> This song is for Lumpy....no words, but a musical piece called Sterntahler based on a fairytale...
> 
> An  orphaned girl is poor and homeless; she has only her clothing and a loaf of bread that a kindhearted soul has given her. She is a goodhearted person, however, and so she goes out into the countryside to see what might happen. She gives a hungry man her bread, and to three cold children she gives her cap, her jacket, and her dress. In a forest, she sees a naked child begging for a shift, and since it was dark and she cannot be seen, she gives her own shift away. As she stands with nothing left at all, suddenly stars fall to earth before her, becoming talers (gold coins), and she finds herself wearing a different shift of the finest linen....
> 
> Friendship and family are the gold coins of today - to your health Lumpy
> 
> Michael Rother - Sonnenrad - YouTube



Coy,could you download onto here for me...from Utube...Winston Wright "Top Secret" please..steve


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BA-7t3Sn_cw]Hellzahoppin....everybody dance now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCQTr8ZYdhg]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5jRewnxSBY]Pink Floyd Welcome to the Machine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQWszrZHBPI]Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd - The Wall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## varelse

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTELVgmjNW4[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

varelse said:


> [ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTELVgmjNW4[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTELVgmjNW4]Sons of Liberty - Mind Control - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt0gjPYB9Zc&feature=related]Dj Vadim Ft Sarah Jones Your Revolution - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h6tklPKr3A]"Jackson" as performed by the Carolina Chocolate Drops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPK5yLy35JM]Carolina Chocolate Drops 3/4/2012-instrumental opening - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uNeKxmAp2g]Carolina Chocolate Drops interviewed at WUMB-FM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

Two old tunes most people don't know were written by Paul and John.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIzOjtET1f8&feature=related]1963 John Lennon Demo (Bad to Me) - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXrrVnwsg9U]The Beatles " World Without Love " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2wyEgOD7aY]Ooh Baby Baby | Will Downing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sil76t2X_DE]Steely Dan - Do It Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtVRQjGXzOg&feature=related]Joseph Arthur - Out On A Limb (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JzGJkmoREs]Robert Parker - Barefootin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## varelse

Ancient tales tell how life began in the ice and fla world Burning Recent times tell of trial and error, the reign of ter Turning

Cages of fear that the future holds nothing but ou with a Vengeance [ Lyrics from: http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/t/tyr/flames_o Flames of the free, just come and take me Out of deep desperation After I burn it will be your turn For the good of our nation Flames of the free, just come and take me Let me fall in the fire After I burn it will be your turn To be cast on the pyre

Worn out is your welcome when subjects would ra linger In a world of this heedless hunger desire for freed stronger

Burning is better when men have been utterly ber the future

Flames of the free, just come and take me Out of deep desperation After I burn it will be your turn For the good of our nation Flames of the free, just come and take me Let me fall in the fire After I burn it will be your turn To be cast on the pyre


----------



## wavingrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPsK3abdpMQ]Julie Andrews - On a Clear Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8clnxViHdp8&feature=fvwrel]The Shirelles - Baby it&#39;s you (original 1961) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIDeK7bVfUk]Band Of Gold - Freda Payne - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04rClGsbWp4]God bless the Child-Blood, Sweat and Tears - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-j5dv3GJfvE&feature=related]And When I Die/Blood, Sweat & Tears - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

My Grandson.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGZ3cgcHEr8&feature=g-all-u]Marianas Trench- August Burns Red (Guitar Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7giOrKYIwpQ]Blue Moon-The Marcels-1961 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkVuQGgx7d8&feature=related]NAT KING COLE "Unforgettable" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iDPw_qjhtM]Sugarland - Stuck Like Glue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvP7EZDAbMs]Sugarland - Incredible Machine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ_Bnu_RbQM&feature=share]Gary Allan - Every Storm (Runs Out Of Rain) - Lyric Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prJyb7W605c&sns=fb]Trisha Yearwood - On A Bus To St. Cloud - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YtzsUdSC_I]Colbie Caillat - I Never Told You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ne3cz9eUsQ]Kenny Chesney - Who You&#39;d Be Today - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy

_*For Chris *_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfIEKM-YsnY"][HQ] Guns N' Roses w/ Don Henley - Patience (Live 1989) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

Dreamy said:


> _*For Chris *_
> 
> [HQ] Guns N' Roses w/ Don Henley - Patience (Live 1989) - YouTube


----------



## Dreamy

eots said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*For Chris *_
> 
> [HQ] Guns N' Roses w/ Don Henley - Patience (Live 1989) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ty5WP355YjA]IZZY STRADLIN NEW 2012 SINGLE "BABY-RANN&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

 
A true blast from the GnR past!  He almost followed Slash and company to Velvet Revolver.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJTiXoMCppw]Hallelujah - Leonard Cohen - YouTube[/ame]

Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMOrhvlJ6w8&feature=related]shameless. - YouTube[/ame]

Shameless~ Garth Brooks

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXaprsI_Q8I]Billy Joel - Shameless - YouTube[/ame]

Billy Joel - Shameless


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ&feature=related]Scorpions - Wind Of Change - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILwr13cwuLk]Talking Heads - Swamp (Stop Making Sense) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jNlIGDRkvQ]P!nk - Blow Me (One Last Kiss) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0RLMOulL84&feature=related]Hero | For the world | Tan Dun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-eAKJ0j5-w]Nadine- Frank Black & The Catholics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Oi0h3zLkrU&feature=player_embedded#]Gates of Ishtar - Forever Beach - YouTube[/ame]!


----------



## PretentiousGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk2KC8Ut3is]Joy Division - 06 - Heart And Soul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEr9gMYdkHI&feature=related]The Avett Brothers - Head Full of Doubt/Road Full of Promise (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Donavon Frankenreiter - Free 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3b2k08f3b8]Donavon Frankenreiter - Free - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

*Its like wtf ?..But completely awesome all at the same time*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zwT9ir0s6E&feature=related]Liar.Liar - NeverShoutNever ( Cover ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWkMMXgQohc]Season of the Witch - Mike Bloomfield, Al Kooper, Steve Stills - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qK6-ds5tmJw]Tracy Marie performs A Song For You by Leon Russell - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HydC2RmY8A8]Tracy Marie -- Say Goodbye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8RT3Dy4i3Q]"Come Next Monday"K.T Oslin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJI6y5KlXJ8]Doob Jao Pyar Mein - music by the eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PredFan

Hot for Teacher - Van Halen

That song ROCKS!


----------



## SixtyOne

U Don't Know Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQpj0qVIybk]brandy - U Don&#39;t Know Me (Like U Used To) DnB remix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

You Make Me Wanna...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-I86eGJh-M]Usher - You Make Me Wanna... (WITH LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

Throw Yo Hands Up

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiCE4SD0zkw]Throw your hands up! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

an old favorite...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNY8eYmzdH4]The Rolling Stones Monkey Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GR9YpLfEVI&feature=share&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DYiWOQRKPsBgoqGYxL_YbI]Warren Zevon - Shes Too Good For Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsxfvwuCqxo]Vincent -- Don McLean (in HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvGk506ucEk]The Avett Brothers - Live And Die (Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEr9gMYdkHI]The Avett Brothers - Head Full of Doubt/Road Full of Promise (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy5TIsBNjhE]Blackfoot - Highway Song (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEG0-3xlAkg]Nazareth Hair of the Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvyc-CiLZxQ]Nazareth - Please Don&#39;t Judas Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D175jn-3_M]Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs - 01 - Day Of The Eagle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0]Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wp4O7v5320]Kansas - Dust in the wind 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckLhaxQngO0]Hey Mr Aligator / ..eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli




----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/q2qAhEWwGY0]A Perfect Circle - Gravity - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VdnEQVBPIw&feature=share&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DAgAgwFoYr4GHOATcgLJtt]2. Magdalena - A Perfect Circle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Z_YAKxdYXXU]Tool - Wings For Marie (part 1) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/r0Pg3WY-4Dg]Tool - Wings For Marie (part 2) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/3aF9AJm0RFc]Johnny Cash - Hurt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6qHaBD89ZM&feature=g-high-lik]Snoop Lion "Here Comes the King" (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

50 Cent - My Life ft. Eminem, Adam Levine 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN4fNaUAMbA]50 Cent - My Life ft. Eminem, Adam Levine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Simply Red...Holding Back The Years

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG07WSu7Q9w]Simply Red - Holding Back The Years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkB4COqwcW4]Depeche Mode - Behind the Wheel - Route 66 - Mega Mix - High Quality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQZmacYXRBY]The Mighty Mighty Bosstones- The Impression That I Get - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Valerie said:


> The Mighty Mighty Bosstones- The Impression That I Get - YouTube



gotta tell ya... every time I see your username, this tune pops up in my head...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD7sPb8BT14]The Monkees - Valleri (Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


btw... I 'spect this ain't the first time you've been told that...


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KANoVk5CgQ]Rollins Band - Disconnect (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVvLFG8D-TE]Carolina Chocolate Drops LRBC 19- 9 of 16 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/vp1YgEiTNG0]Groove Coverage - Poison (original version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Jack Johnson- Sitting, Waiting, Wishing 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ffgsf3pqaD8]Jack Johnson- Sitting, Waiting, Wishing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Jack Johnson - At Or With Me 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM_10MzkX6k]Jack Johnson - At Or With Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_hYdywoV_Q]Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Teach Your Children - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8M8R835Ck4]Traffic - Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys - Live 72 (Full Song) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDAttqJ3qcg]Blind Faith - 02 - Can&#39;t Find My Way Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxVlN-LzIks]TRAFFIC Dear Mr.Fantasy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

westwall said:


> Blind Faith - 02 - Can't Find My Way Home - YouTube



Darn...seems I have to spread rep some more...I love this song though


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-LsdbHlQf4]Soolaimon-Brother Love Neil Diamond (Hot August Night 1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NngJPYZCtk4]Neil Diamond - Shilo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6xKaUDookk]Cream "I&#39;m so glad" live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxizIrbcSuU]The Doors - Soul Kitchen (2006 Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk_ilymWo4s]The Doors - Back Door Man (2006 Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0-Kv1k41Kw]Have You Ever Seen The Rain - Creedence Clearwater Revival - letra / lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

interesting group - love their version of this song...what voices!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYMLMj-SibU]Il Divo - Amazing Grace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA0TtfxrVGA][Song] "Let&#39;s Learn" (Moranbong Band) {DPRK Music} - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=b_6GrnhUzzw]Live From Daryl&#39;s House - Somebody Like You - - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMC39ZdFH8I]Rob Thomas - Disease live with Daryl Hall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHikoBJhr9E&list=PLlHgIuTzZqr1N8c9sUWYQXw8CgUC5zrlB]"The Remedy"- Jason Mraz, Daryl Hall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIT472yVSJQ]You are Venus..I am Mars..The eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQgYn23Xvck]Led Zeppelin - Dazed and Confused ( Song Remains the Same ) 1080p - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Efm9P94djQM]Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven (May 25, 1975) Earls Court - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4_ghOG9JQM]John Lennon stand by me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsHdTTuhabc]Sati Flow HOOP DEMO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tonystewart1

Elivis Dangerous Minds


----------



## April

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOwq0qgT7TM&feature=share&list=PLAAC7EE6E1BB5F16C]Asbestoscape - Return - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Amos Lee- Sweet Pea 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRIgvtQYEmA]Amos Lee- Sweet Pea - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/WAGAoy5WZWY]Nine Inch Nails - Something I Can Never Have - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/5anLPw0Efmo]Evanescence - My Immortal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLAr-WlxMZY]The Doors - When The Music&#39;s Over - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PredFan

What song am I listening to now?

Snow ~ Red Hot Chili Peppers


Come to decide, that the things that I tried
Were in my life just to get high on
When I sit alone, come get a little known
But I need more than myself this time

Step from the road, to the sea, to the sky
And I do believe that we rely on
When I lay it on, come get to play it on
All my life to sacrifice

(Refrain)
Hey oh, listen what I say oh
I got your hey oh, now listen what I say oh

When will I know, that I really can't go
To the well one more time to decide on
When it's killin me, when will I really see
All that I need to look inside

Come to believe that I better not leave
Before I get my chance to ride
When it's killing me, what do I really need
All that I need to look inside

(Refrain)
Hey oh, listen what I say oh
Come back and hey oh, look at what I say oh

(Stick)
The more I see, the less I know
The more I like to let it go
Hey oh, woah

Deep beneath the cover of another perfect wonder
Where it's so white as snow
Privately divided by a world so undecided
And there's nowhere to go.

In between the cover of another perfect wonder
And it's so white as snow
Running through the field where all my tracks will be concealed
And there's nowhere to go

When to decend, to amend for a friend
All the channels that have broken down
Now you bring it up, I'm gonna ring it up
Just to hear you sing it out

Step from the road, to the sea, to the sky
And I do believe what we rely on
When I lay it on, come get to play it on
All my life to sacrifice

(Refrain)
Hey oh, listen what I say oh
I got your hey oh, now listen what I say oh

(Stick)
The more I see, the less I know
The more I like to let it go
Hey oh, woah

Deep beneath the cover of another perfect wonder
Where it's so white as snow
Privately divided by a world so undecided
And there's nowhere to go.

In between the cover of another perfect wonder
Where it's so white as snow
Running through the field where all my tracks will be concealed
And there's nowhere to go

I said hey, hey yeah, oh yeah, tell my lord now
Hey, hey yeah, oh yeah, tell my love now

Deep beneath the cover of another perfect wonder
Where it's so white as snow
Privately divided by a world so undecided
And there's nowhere to go

Deep beneath the cover of another perfect wonder
Where it's so white as snow
Running through the field where all my tracks will be concealed
Yeah there's nowhere to go

I said hey, hey yeah, oh yeah, tell my lord now
hey, hey yeah, oh yeah


----------



## Coyote

Just heard this song on Prairie Home Companion - and wow...I like Joe Ely!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4ozfEj02IE]Joe Ely - Row of Dominoes - YouTube[/ame]

Don't let your past drive you under
You know how a memory comes and goes
Well the years rolled away just like thunder
Where they fell like a row of dominoes
They fell like a row of dominoes


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzdvQOXxRD4]Old Hippie - Bellamy Brothers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bcYeP8Kk8k]JOHN BARLEYCORN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Another good song....two good versions, one by Joe Ely and the other by Blind Faith 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNdVvPgDXEk]Joe Ely ~ Well All Right - YouTube[/ame]


Both are good, but I must admit Blind Faith is my favorite


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJJnA6zEcGk]Blind Faith - Can&#39;t Find My Way Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FM8ui2ByUI]Gillian Welch - Elvis Presley Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjCw3-YTffo]The Band, The Weight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2bYJQFQMs8]Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Sometimes I wish I had a time machine, life seemed so much simpler then, so certain we were right 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNjzzDNIJWw]The Byrds - Ballad Of Easy Rider - YouTube[/ame]

Flow river flow
Let your waters wash down
Take me from this road
To some other town


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4ga_M5Zdn4]The Byrds - Turn! Turn! Turn! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCWdCKPtnYE]Bob Dylan - Times They are a-Changin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNLEMgexOCY]Joe Henry -- King&#39;s Highway - YouTube[/ame]

Who knows no better angels now
Who knows none but earthly light
Who is waiting for a stranger
On the king's highway tonight


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SjwO17gsqU]Townes Van Zandt Pancho and Lefty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

what is real but compassion as we move from birth to death

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbw4RIaqFLE]Rexroth&#39;s Daughter By Greg Brown with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJTiXoMCppw]Hallelujah - Leonard Cohen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otJY2HvW3Bw]Leonard Cohen - Suzanne - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_223jKXKgQ]Leonard Cohen - The Partisan - Le partisan - Original 1969 - French TV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

I think this is the most powerful song I've ever ever listened to.  I can't hear it without thinking of the other senselessness of WW1, of all the young men sent to die for the whims of empires.  The senselessness of many wars.  There is a huge photo archive of that war, unlike preceeding ones.  When you look in their faces, it could be today.  It's hard not look at them and wonder...did they make it?  What happened to them?  I think the last WW1 veteran has died - not sure.  But once they are gone, so too will be the first hand memories of the trenches.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTXhZ4uR6rs]Christmas in the Trenches Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

My name is Francis Tolliver, I come from Liverpool.
Two years ago the war was waiting for me after school.
To Belgium and to Flanders, to Germany to here
I fought for King and country I love dear.
'Twas Christmas in the trenches, where the frost so bitter hung,
The frozen fields of France were still, no Christmas song was sung
Our families back in England were toasting us that day
Their brave and glorious lads so far away.

I was lying with my messmate on the cold and rocky ground
When across the lines of battle came a most peculiar sound
Says I, "Now listen up, me boys!" each soldier strained to hear
As one young German voice sang out so clear.
"He's singing bloody well, you know!" my partner says to me
Soon, one by one, each German voice joined in harmony
The cannons rested silent, the gas clouds rolled no more
As Christmas brought us respite from the war
As soon as they were finished and a reverent pause was spent
"God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen" struck up some lads from Kent
The next they sang was "Stille Nacht." "Tis 'Silent Night'," says I
And in two tongues one song filled up that sky
"There's someone coming toward us!" the front line sentry cried
All sights were fixed on one long figure trudging from their side
His truce flag, like a Christmas star, shown on that plain so bright
As he, bravely, strode unarmed into the night
Soon one by one on either side walked into No Man's Land
With neither gun nor bayonet we met there hand to hand
We shared some secret brandy and we wished each other well
And in a flare-lit soccer game we gave 'em hell
We traded chocolates, cigarettes, and photographs from home
These sons and fathers far away from families of their own
Young Sanders played his squeezebox and they had a violin
This curious and unlikely band of men

Soon daylight stole upon us and France was France once more
With sad farewells we each prepared to settle back to war
*But the question haunted every heart that lived that wonderous night
"Whose family have I fixed within my sights?"*
'Twas Christmas in the trenches where the frost, so bitter hung
The frozen fields of France were warmed as songs of peace were sung
*For the walls they'd kept between us to exact the work of war
Had been crumbled and were gone forevermore
*
My name is Francis Tolliver, in Liverpool I dwell
Each Christmas come since World War I, I've learned its lessons well
*That the ones who call the shots won't be among the dead and lame
And on each end of the rifle we're the same*


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9whehyybLqU]Nena - 99 Luftballons 1984 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bch1_Ep5M1s]San Francisco - Scott McKenzie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AzEY6ZqkuE]Harry Nilsson - Everybody&#39;s Talkin&#39; (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sitarro

This is easily one of the coolest things I've seen in quite awhile.......Jimmy Page's expressions are great..... Robert Plant is overwhelmed by such a great rendition of their epic song but also seems very sad in remembering what with age is lost forever. John Paul Jones also seemed to love it.

Heart covers "Stairway to Heaven". [VIDEO]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/2H33bQZx4Ig]Rob Zombie - Demonoid Phenomenon (Explicit) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/f0EQlIzPowM]Black Veil Brides - In The End - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/v_09wFxoaeQ]Slipknot - Before I Forget - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jl1o60Ep9gQ]Beardo - "John Lennon" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/z5rRZdiu1UE]Beastie Boys - Sabotage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/e5O90uzvUA4][Official] Apocalyptica - Not Strong Enough (Feat. Brent Smith) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVq27glkY_A&list=AL94UKMTqg-9AAeuD8WO039qFo5P-q55ot]Merle haggard ~ Tonight the bottle let me down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/iJIGC90liAE]Metallica - Master of Puppets - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg]Primus - Wynona&#39;s Big Brown Beaver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBQ2305fLeA]Primus - Jerry Was A Race Car Driver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4OhIU-PmB8]Primus - Tommy The Cat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOdo7dhvSwg]Primus - Mr. Krinkle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rFoGVkZ29w]Metallica - St. Anger [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcf7DnHi54g]Motorhead - Ace Of Spades + Lyrics (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/8hhu-OyHqZM]Stone Temple Pilots - Sex Type Thing (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1qQ1SKNlgY]Chic - Le Freak - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

earlycuyler said:


> Metallica - St. Anger [Official Music Video] - YouTube



Fuckin' A! 

I will always be a Metallica fan...even when I am old and decrepit in a home...I'll be the curly silver haired lady using a walker  buggin' the staff blasting it in mah room..

Absolutely LOVE this vid.


----------



## Coyote

One for sorrow, two for joy,
Three for girls, and four for boys,
Five for silver, six for gold,
Seven for a secret, never to be told


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ePfsdr94ow]Counting Crows - Murder of One [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

My favorite!!!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwQTd8Avz5Y]Counting Crows - Rain King - with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbKGsEK_T9g]The Beatles -- I&#39;ve Just Seen a Face - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv4gGTtbRqg]The Beatles - You got to hide your love away Official Music Video [Original] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

From the Kentucky coalmines to the California sun
Bobby shared the secrets of my soul...

The queen of rock and blues :yes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHkBv-AtKDA]Janis Joplin- Me and Bobby McGee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe19Sas5RSs]Blind Faith - In the Presence of the Lord - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1zBG2TEjn4]Paint It Black Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJsrMOegu_I]She Talks to Rainbows- The Ramones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

great choices gentleman being from in the middle of nowhere, yabadaba dabadoo time. no guff here, great choices. I can till up a garden to layla.....

awesome picks. I am impresssd at the quality of music poster this board is attracting. YAY.


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXSmYHEpn7w]Pixies - Head On (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


As soon as I get my head round you
I come around catching sparks off you
I get an electric charge from you
That second hand living it just won't do

And the way I feel tonight
I could die and I wouldn't mind
And there's something going on inside
Makes you want to feel makes you want to try
Makes you want to blow the stars from the sky
I can't stand up I can't cool down
I can't get my head off the ground

As soon as I get my head round you
I come around catching sparks off you
And all I ever got from you
Was all I ever took from you

And the world could die in pain
And I wouldn't feel no shame
And there's nothing holding me to blame
Makes you want to feel makes you want to try
Makes you want to blow the stars from the sky
I'm taking myself to the dirty part of town
Where all my troubles can't be found


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPS2u0MH7_s]"Add it Up" by VIOLENT FEMMES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDU4NvKzIvA]BLACK FLAG - I Dont Care - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIGMUAMevH0]The Mighty Mighty Bosstones - The Impression That I Get - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77gKSp8WoRg]Bruce Springsteen - My Hometown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg]Bob Seger- Turn the Page - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vQpW9XRiyM]Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSquiIVLhrQ]Derek And The Dominos - Layla - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTfHhNg1iII]joan jett - crimson and clover 1983.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRNSnUgJ_3I]waffen für alle - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayMMDwalXNw]Landser Waffen für alle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/YzIasfqlO1k]The Wallflowers - One Headlight (With lyrics!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmBij5GkF-s]Desire - U2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/wmdAfqv1JzI]Staind - Outside - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfffzRJ9nVs]AC/DC - You shook me all night long live Live At Donington HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/TYTt0-LpLbE]Deftones Minerva - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Rl6fyhZ0G5E]Marilyn Manson - Personal Jesus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/C2PPrAqn7Ok]Nine Inch Nails - The Wretched (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/6dW6aNAZGTM]Cradle Of Filth - Nymphetamine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOWPmIp1C7g]Eagles - Doolin Dalton/Desperado Reprise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/kPUc93AcLi8]Marilyn Manson - Seizure of Power - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/qQRRzcc5a4Y]Disturbed-Warrior - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/1K9jBL2syJ8]Disturbed - Asylum [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/HwELajFteTo]Disturbed - Another Way To Die [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/BvsMPOfblfg]Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/8H-JK5AdlXw]KoRn - Liar (unedited) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/lrEP3RPgEao]10. Pet - A Perfect Circle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V4SnJy2Ge8]Jimi Hendrix - If 6 was 9 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXxRnXTxXuQ]Jimi Hendrix Stone Free - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eAQa4MOGkE]Billy Joel - It&#39;s Still Rock And Roll To Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpoEmlxUPeQ]The Pusher - YouTube[/ame]

Steppenwolf:  the Pusher.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFTLKWw542g]Billy Joel - We Didn&#39;t Start The Fire - YouTube[/ame]
Billy Joel - We Didn't Start The Fire


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0&feature=endscreen]Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/KmL-J1IghZM]Skillet - Awake and Alive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/EDlC7oG_2W4]Tool - Lateralus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/hglVqACd1C8]Tool - Sober [hq - fullscreen] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/A46dVwpd71o]Tool - Undertow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72Fvp2s3ZBc]J&#39;attendrai - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmnL05Fblrs]Leyla McCalla: When I Can See the Valley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQOCdE0E64o]Bo Deans Live from Studio X - "Good Things" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvBgtGXe_NY]Blackmore's Night - Old Village Lanterne - YouTube[/ame]


Don't shed a tear for me
I stand alone
This path of destiny
Is all my own
Once in the hands of fate
There is no choice
An echo on the wind
You'll hear my voice...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZhfyKtdk3A]Blackmore&#39;s Night - Vagabond (Make A Princess Of Me) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

P F Tinmore said:


> J'attendrai - YouTube



so sweet... brings tears to my eyes...


----------



## bayoubill

a traditional Cajun heartbreaker...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgly1vsE7vM]Jai Passe Devant Ta Porte (Dennis & Jennifer Stroughmatt) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Mardi Gras the way it's done from where my wife is from...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQpU5v55DCs]Mamou mardi gras 2010 - by HCProductions.org - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHbaqtGUj5c&list=PL29D00F9553D46A90]Balfa Brothers - La Dance Des Mardi Gras - Slide show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Coyote said:


> Balfa Brothers - La Dance Des Mardi Gras - Slide show - YouTube



great version of the tune...


----------



## bayoubill

more stuff from down here...

and... w00t...! I'm in one of the photos in the slide show... in the Mardi Gras parade passing through my town...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAw2rd21C_Q]Clifton Chenier plays Jay&#39;s Lounge laisse les bons temps roulers! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUHmPPPWlgY]M&#39;en Revenant de la Jolie Rochelle.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Coyote said:


> M'en Revenant de la Jolie Rochelle.avi - YouTube



where you from Coyote...? tell me a li'l bit about yourself...


----------



## Coyote

bayoubill said:


> more stuff from down here...
> 
> and... w00t...! I'm in one of the photos in the slide show... in the Mardi Gras parade passing through my town...
> 
> Clifton Chenier plays Jay's Lounge laisse les bons temps roulers! - YouTube




too cool...wonder which one is you?


----------



## bayoubill

Coyote said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> more stuff from down here...
> 
> and... w00t...! I'm in one of the photos in the slide show... in the Mardi Gras parade passing through my town...
> 
> Clifton Chenier plays Jay's Lounge laisse les bons temps roulers! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too cool...wonder which one is you?
Click to expand...


I'd hafta go back and look again to say for sure...

pretty sure it was one of the shots in front of Bechet's Drug Store...

and I'm pretty sure I was at Jay's Lounge when the recording was made of Clifton...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9JOmU2jFUo]Mary Hopkin - Those were the days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

bayoubill said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> more stuff from down here...
> 
> and... w00t...! I'm in one of the photos in the slide show... in the Mardi Gras parade passing through my town...
> 
> Clifton Chenier plays Jay's Lounge laisse les bons temps roulers! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too cool...wonder which one is you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd hafta go back and look again to say for sure...
> 
> pretty sure it was one of the shots in front of Bechet's Drug Store...
> 
> and I'm pretty sure I was at Jay's Lounge when the recording was made of Clifton...
Click to expand...


Now I'm going to have to look closely

Until then...here's some Russian


----------



## bayoubill

Coyote said:


> Mary Hopkin - Those were the days - YouTube



funny 'bout how that tune by an English gal seems sorta Russian... but also seems sorta Cajun, too...


----------



## bayoubill

here's another tune from where my wives (both ex and current) are from...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCvhqY9tUY0]Les flammes d&#39;enfer - Austin Pitre & the Evangeline Playboys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

bayoubill said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Hopkin - Those were the days - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny 'bout how that tune by an English gal seems sorta Russian... but also seems sorta Cajun, too...
Click to expand...


It's based on a Russian song, but the melody does have a cajun quality...I think it's in the way it makes you want to move to it.  Cajun, French, Russian...all have a lot of "soul" to it (not sure if that is the right descripter but it's the best I can come up with).


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4ozfEj02IE]Joe Ely - Row of Dominoes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Coyote said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> too cool...wonder which one is you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hafta go back and look again to say for sure...
> 
> pretty sure it was one of the shots in front of Bechet's Drug Store...
> 
> and I'm pretty sure I was at Jay's Lounge when the recording was made of Clifton...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm going to have to look closely
> 
> Until then...here's some Russian
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrUjAz4Kh5A]Ð&#732;Ñ&#8364;Ð¸Ð½Ð° Ð&#8216;Ð¸Ð»Ñ&#8249;Ðº - Ð&#353;Ð°Ñ&#8218;Ñ&#381;Ñ&#710;Ð° - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


got some Roosky stuff in this thread... 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/266427-stuff-from-around-the-world.html


----------



## PixieStix

For Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk]Cool Change Little River Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

was looking for a tune to honor our old friend Liability...

came up empty for the time being...

except for the trailer of a movie I'd never heard of, which looks pretty cool...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_jk3MBoQ-Y]Official THE LIABILITY Trailer - 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5J54RVZjYs]America - Ventura Highway (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvyc-CiLZxQ]Nazareth - Please Don't Judas Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgpA1UCUQ-w]BLACKBERRY SMOKE | Ain't Got the Blues - In The Backyard Sessions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJj6GfPRAtg]Simple Man W/lyrics, Charlie Daniels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oki9HGgwzoI]Lesson In A Bottle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N7-RdtZNJ4]blackberry smoke prayer for the littel man (ALBUM VERSION) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots




----------



## Mortimer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPB47kEzBXM]Dru Down - Playa Fo Real - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZsYKYUYZeE]Rossington Collins Band - Don't Misunderstand Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

bayoubill said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hafta go back and look again to say for sure...
> 
> pretty sure it was one of the shots in front of Bechet's Drug Store...
> 
> and I'm pretty sure I was at Jay's Lounge when the recording was made of Clifton...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm going to have to look closely
> 
> Until then...here's some Russian
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrUjAz4Kh5A]ÐÑÐ¸Ð½Ð° ÐÐ¸Ð»ÑÐº - ÐÐ°ÑÑÑÐ° - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> got some Roosky stuff in this thread...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/266427-stuff-from-around-the-world.html
Click to expand...


Great thread!  I love Russian music - lots of other cool stuff on that thread....


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9pIZh1jr-w]Oak Ridge Boys - Elvira - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0]Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0R5orBZis8]Centerfield-John Fogerty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPK5yLy35JM]Carolina Chocolate Drops 3/4/2012-instrumental opening - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQOCdE0E64o]Bo Deans Live from Studio X - "Good Things" - YouTube[/ame]

unlight fall down on the fields
Sunlight fall down over me
Work all day, be all that I can be  yeah-heh
Say I can say words only simple
Say I can say words only clear
But, oh, I can feel your heart is beating near.  Yeah-heh
Haunted love is all that I feel, when you're passing by
Haunted love is all that I see, it's there in your eyes


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImqcrvsvpOk]The Bodeans far far away from my heart - YouTube[/ame]

And now I'm staring blankly at the TV
Holding this guitar for some comfort
But it's so hard to write a simple song
And try to turn this feeling into melody
So I put it down get on my knees
Close my eyes real tight now I'm praying
To anyone that maybe can hear me
Tell me everything will be ok
And I don't think I can make another day
And I'm far, far away from my heart
Far, far away from my heart


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKNbAKJCci0]The Clarks - Cigarette (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnyh6i9NvmE]Shambala (1975) - Three Dog Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e4kDXsM6lk]THREE DOG NIGHT- "BLACK AND WHITE" (WRITTEN IN RESPONSE TO A SUPREME COURT DECISION) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqjGEb4QtYg]Adele 'Rolling In The Deep' (21 Album Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgK6dBefpu8]Meat Loaf - "Two Out Of Three Ain`t Bad" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzc3mSbna1U]Meat Loaf - Bat Out Of Hell (1977) Full Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/bWXazVhlyxQ]Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For my friend 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPoTGyWT0Cg]Bill Withers - Lean On Me [with lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/CdhqVtpR2ts]Evanescence - Going Under - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNYo6UFYCsM]Bob Marley Buffalo Soldier - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mortimer




----------



## froggy

[ame=http://youtu.be/JsWgG5v7A3A]Greatest American Hero - Believe It Or Not - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://youtu.be/a-pswfTBt78]Juice Newton - Queen Of Hearts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMsnqFZ4suI]Michael Rother - Sonnenrad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvJwEu9ghvM]Blackmore's Night - Village Lanterne - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxTpvA-pUG0]Loreena McKennitt - The Mummers' Dance (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMS9tA9xf70]Traffic - John Barleycorn Must Die (1970) Full Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QZq-wKaBWc]Peter Paul and Mary, Where Have All The Flowers Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr0GIrHIFS4]Me and Julio Down By the School Yard-Paul Simon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU]Looking glass - Brandi you're a fine girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hHg6DIngFg]Half Pint - Giving/Sharing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyu-IuQL_Hw]Bob Marley & The Wailers-Keep on Movin'(Curtis Mayfield) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liIQLIx2Onw]Manfred Mann Mighty Quinn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fE-ORHv9ro]Bob Marley I'm Hurting Inside original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGq5JlJXgCc]michael rose guess who's coming to dinner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mortimer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhQ7nK3Xv2o]Steve Lawrence - "Pretty Blue Eyes" ( Stereo ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mortimer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJhd0Q2I284]Ral Donner -Half Heaven,Half Heartache - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mortimer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d75D8fpax4]Ral Donner.....I Wish This Night Would Never End - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ua_ODg0FmzQ]Mel Torme - Comin Home Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgFsiDtC2fk]Let's Get the Show on the Road - Michael Stanley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/tLveefklFMw]Evanescence - Taking Over Me (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Evanescence - My Immortal 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo]Evanescence - My Immortal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Jack Johnson- Sitting, Waiting, Wishing 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ffgsf3pqaD8]Jack Johnson- Sitting, Waiting, Wishing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMyLbZuzXo0]Jack Johnson - Cocoon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeg9Af7q9Jw]Honey and the Moon - Redemption's son album (Joseph Arthur) with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtVRQjGXzOg]Joseph Arthur - Out On A Limb (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

James Morrison - Save yourself

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rS2PPejarE]James Morrison - Save yourself - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame=http://youtu.be/YRNiuOJvr2Q]FEINSTEIN VR'S THE ROOSTERS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PredFan

Going Mobile~The Who


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## theliq

Winston Wright "Top Secret"


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/x8311YhEEbU]Ho Hey The Lumineers lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqp1U6RoQaw]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://youtu.be/UoPwqDW5750]Dancing In The Dark By Bruce Springsteen Lyrics. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQmmM_qwG4k]Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love (1997 Promo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zj3mKYASycg]Rainbow - The Temple Of The King - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://youtu.be/mkkE7yDXr6g]The Killers-When You Were Young - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ29pVhsdMs]Rainbow - I Surrender - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYrsezzVJDQ]As Tears Go By - The Rolling Stones (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpaYdWQSKos]R.E.M-losing my religion ESPECTACULAR en vivo-(canada) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG0-mrYG4uE]Depeche Mode - Higher Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdL37Rh7ikU]Depeche Mode - Sister of Night.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXasKYQnL6o]Blind Faith - Under My Thumb - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9whehyybLqU]Nena - 99 Luftballons 1984 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8]Led Zeppelin-Stairway to Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTHRg_iSWzM]Janis Joplin - Me and Bobby McG - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtrO49I-nYw]Cat Stevens - Longer Boats - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw9gLjEGJrw]Crosby, Stills & Nash - Southern Cross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg]Bob Seger- Turn the Page - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1slq_FwRN8o]Deep Purple - Child in Time HD 1970 ( UK TV show ) full version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Sometimes, I just so feel like this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9L8jLPE84g]CARMELITA - WARREN ZEVON - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e3m_T-NMOs]Neil Young - After The Gold Rush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-LsdbHlQf4]Soolaimon-Brother Love Neil Diamond (Hot August Night 1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Charles_Main

> Well strip the bark right off a tree
> And just hand it this way
> Don't even need a drink of water
> To make the headache go away
> Give me sugar pill
> And watch me just rattle
> Down the street
> 
> Acetaminophen
> You see the medicine



Listening to it over and over as I try and pick out how to play it on the guitar with out resorting to Online cheating lol


----------



## Charles_Main

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC1nKRIljHY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC1nKRIljHY[/ame]

Still stuck in my head after learning it last week


----------



## eots

Coyote said:


> Nena - 99 Luftballons 1984 - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZwhzf8NC4o]Nena-99 Luftballons new version (2009) with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaRTocPWbhQ]Rainbow - Rainbow Eyes (1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3VgV31vmUE]Rainbow - Catch The Rainbow (1975) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPLV7lGbmT4]Maria Maria - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to Quiet Storm 

www.radionomy.com/slow-jam


----------



## Vandalshandle

K. D. Lang.....Western Stars

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCmE2spO58Q]k.d. lang & The Reclines - Western Stars - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Charles_Main

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdgrQoZHnNY]Son House "Death Letter Blues" - YouTube[/ame]

A legend. Not much else to say. Other than Thanks to Jack white for Remaking some of his songs, and re-releasing the originals for public Consumption


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1PPCtjtL1w]The Bodeans - Far Far Away From My Heart - YouTube[/ame]

Well the feelins comin on again
It's kickin', it's screamin', deep inside me
I'm so tired of fightin' with myself
If you're not here, I'm nothin', and alone
So I pour another drink and take a hit
And I wonder where the smoke goes
And I'm feeling more and more like less and less
As I curse the telephone along these lines
Good words are all we have and too much time

And I'm far, far away from my heart
Far, far away from my heart


----------



## derk

[ame=http://youtu.be/gIRqMTg1GVc]Peter Frampton, Show Me the Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4KUto7pd_s]ACORDEONISTA ANDREIA CABRITA TOCANDO " ROSINHA DOS LIMÕES " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs1ILU1CHSo&NR=1&feature=fvwp]Musica ecuatoriana - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99usAJu96-o]Leyla McCalla Plays Bach's Cello Suite #1 in G (Allemande) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR1DSctYcEc]BACH SOLO STEREO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDVCT2gCgYg]42 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpmDAu_47OE]Die Twinnies - Bayernmädels - 2 Girls playing steirische harmonika on rollerskates ! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pECeohhUBSs]Beck's Blues by Deborah Henson-Conant - Electric Pedal Harp - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vXtywOlayc]Mason Williams - Classical Gas 2012 w/ Deborah Henson-Conant - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72Fvp2s3ZBc]J'attendrai - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UO7ykK7DeCc]Carolina Chocolate Drops "Sole" live at Barker Learning Center-Hi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame=http://youtu.be/lsmXLGKdkW4]AC/DC- Thunderstruck- Official Music Video! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

P F Tinmore said:


> J'attendrai - YouTube



sweet... had found this some time back, then misplaced it...

thanks...


----------



## boedicca

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmDakhg45rk]Oooh Child[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FUGzwUTN80]THE BYRDS- "MY BACK PAGES" ( W / LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE3FAY-NOiU]Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1b7uk684xo]Celestial Soda Pop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WUdlaLWSVM]Eric Clapton Layla Original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfCmVNdVTtU]dave matthews band crash into me live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4ozfEj02IE]Joe Ely - Row of Dominoes - YouTube[/ame]

They say a fool never knows what he misses
And a wise man never misses what he knows
What can I say your ten thousand kisses
Fell on me like a row of dominoes
They fell like a row of dominoes


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0ukYCopxLs]Alabama-1981-Feels So Right - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbw4RIaqFLE]Rexroth's Daughter By Greg Brown with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Dreaming of the mountains 
where the children learn the stars


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afvFgV3_kuw]BOB SEGER - TURN THE PAGE . - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

^


----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0OFF3q4Pxk]Ram Jam - Black Betty - YouTube[/ame]

Ram Jam - Black Betty


----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaWSOlASWc]Lou Reed - Walk On The Wild Side - YouTube[/ame]

Lou Reed - Walk On The Wild Side


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5Ain15tsxk]Keep Talking - Pink Floyd [The Division Bell] - YouTube[/ame]

Pink Floyd - Keep Talking

Enjoy and don't forget to keep talking.


----------



## Mr. H.

Are any of you honestly listening to music while posting? 
I'm never, but music always is playing in my noggin. 
So right now in the head of Mr. H. is the soundtrack from Garden State. 
Great movie. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_v1bNaV0KA]Garden State Official Soundtrack list - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

Mr. H. said:


> Are any of you honestly listening to music while posting?
> I'm never, but music always is playing in my noggin.







  Yes, when I am listening to music here, I am really listening to it.


----------



## Mr. H.

Valerie said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of you honestly listening to music while posting?
> I'm never, but music always is playing in my noggin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when I am listening to music here, I am really listening to it.
Click to expand...


Am I cheating by posting while NOT hearing music?

Outside my head that is...


----------



## Valerie

Mr. H. said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of you honestly listening to music while posting?
> I'm never, but music always is playing in my noggin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when I am listening to music here, I am really listening to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I cheating by posting while NOT hearing music?
> 
> Outside my head that is...
Click to expand...






I don't think so, if you know the song, it's all good...


----------



## UKRider

Mr. H. said:


> Are any of you honestly listening to music while posting?



I usually am either listening or I come in to pick something to listen to while I look around the site. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlICnM46uDw]Alan Parsons Project - Sirius - Eye In The Sky - YouTube[/ame]

Alan Parsons Project - Sirius - Eye In The Sky


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mr. H. said:


> Are any of you honestly listening to music while posting?
> I'm never, but music always is playing in my noggin.
> So right now in the head of Mr. H. is the soundtrack from Garden State.
> Great movie.
> 
> Garden State Official Soundtrack list - YouTube



Sure, there are thing here that I would not normally see while browsing youtube.

I appreciate that.


----------



## varelse

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbBlxZjG5fk]Suicidal Romance - Love Stays The Same+LYRICS! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

P F Tinmore said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of you honestly listening to music while posting?
> I'm never, but music always is playing in my noggin.
> So right now in the head of Mr. H. is the soundtrack from Garden State.
> Great movie.
> 
> Garden State Official Soundtrack list - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, there are thing here that I would not normally see while browsing youtube.
> 
> I appreciate that.
Click to expand...


Me 2. 

And yes, I'm listening to this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIXdwxF2-L4]Jon Anderson - Some Are Born - live 1980 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5TnPjOd_To]Metallica - Wherever I May Roam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/TMyf3GKI-jU]Seether- Fake It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado

Not sure what category this would fit in but it was what I was listening too
Battlestar Galactica Colonial Anthem 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNY7KSZ8wC4]Battlestar Galactica Colonial Anthem - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_swaxOidGU]Bob Dylan-Knockin' on Heaven's Door - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56HI0Luy_kQ]T-Rex - Get It On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfxoM6trtZE]Arlo Guthrie /City of New Orleans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m57gzA2JCcM]Alice's Restaurant - Original 1967 Recording - YouTube[/ame]

Arlo Guthrie - Alice's Restaraunt  

It's long, but gives out Arlo's personality and is a great tune.


----------



## Coyote

_...We walked in, sat down, Obie came in with the twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy pictures with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back
of each one, sat down.  Man came in said, "All rise."  We all stood up,and Obie stood up with the twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy
pictures, and the judge walked in sat down with a seeing eye dog, and he sat down, we sat down. Obie looked at the seeing eye dog, and then at the
twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy pictures with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each one, and looked at the seeing eye dog.
And then at twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy pictures with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each one and began to cry,
'cause Obie came to the realization that it was a typical case of American blind justice.._. 

I used to live in the DC area and Arlo used to do free concerts with Pete Seeger on the Mall for the Folklife Festival every summer....it was so fun to watch


----------



## UKRider

Coyote said:


> _...We walked in, sat down, Obie came in with the twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy pictures with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back
> of each one, sat down.  Man came in said, "All rise."  We all stood up,and Obie stood up with the twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy
> pictures, and the judge walked in sat down with a seeing eye dog, and he sat down, we sat down. Obie looked at the seeing eye dog, and then at the
> twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy pictures with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each one, and looked at the seeing eye dog.
> And then at twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy pictures with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each one and began to cry,
> 'cause Obie came to the realization that it was a typical case of American blind justice.._.
> 
> I used to live in the DC area and Arlo used to do free concerts with Pete Seeger on the Mall for the Folklife Festival every summer....it was so fun to watch



Folkies want you more than your money.  The money's appreciated though, they are clear about that. 

Talk about entertainment, huh?  Lucky you.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysP_X_CmE_s]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

UKRider said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> _...We walked in, sat down, Obie came in with the twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy pictures with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back
> of each one, sat down.  Man came in said, "All rise."  We all stood up,and Obie stood up with the twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy
> pictures, and the judge walked in sat down with a seeing eye dog, and he sat down, we sat down. Obie looked at the seeing eye dog, and then at the
> twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy pictures with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each one, and looked at the seeing eye dog.
> And then at twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy pictures with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each one and began to cry,
> 'cause Obie came to the realization that it was a typical case of American blind justice.._.
> 
> I used to live in the DC area and Arlo used to do free concerts with Pete Seeger on the Mall for the Folklife Festival every summer....it was so fun to watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folkies want you more than your money.  The money's appreciated though, they are clear about that.
> 
> Talk about entertainment, huh?  Lucky you.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcbqCssiBUc]Pete Seeger/Arlo Guthrie - You gotta walk that lonesome valley - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Another great one....damn...got to spread some rep.....


----------



## bayoubill

Spoonful... Fillmore live version...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zof-1Z90Cbo]SPOONFUL The Filmore Version...Rock was never better. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado

Blues Image
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKppSotWL3o]Ride Captain Ride Blues Image Music Video with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado

Mountain
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o]Mountain - Mississippi Queen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## varelse

He sat in a room 
in a square of the color of blood.
He'd rule the whole world
if there was a way that he could.
He'd sit and he'd stare
at the minarets  on top of the towers.
For he was a beast
as he hatched his new plans to gain power.

(chorus)
And the snow fell
covering the dreams and ideals.
And the snow fell
freezing the blood and the wheels.
And the snow fell
they had to keep up for survival.
And the snow fell
defeating the beast's only rival.

They took the old roads
that Napoleon had taken before.
They fought as a force as a light 
against the darkness in a holy war.
One day they were looking around
and the sun was shining on the cold flowers.
The next day they were freezing to death
in the sleet and the ice cold showers.

(chorus)

Then came the deadly roads
back from the stairs of their retreat.
The cold racked their bodies
but worse was the pain of defeat.
Many people who had hailed them once
now turned and looked away.
These people now knew
that the beast was on it's way.

(chorus)

You finally came back
to the borders of your fatherland.
Now enemies came
traitors everywhere at hand.
Many people who had fought and died
knowing that they had to win.
It still sickens my heart
to see the picture of the red flag in Berlin.

(chorus)​


----------



## varelse

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCRG6V62ss0]Saga - Behind Blue Eyes - B & H Remembrance Day - 071109 - YouTube[/ame]

No one knows what it's like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes

No one knows what it's like
To be hated
To be fated
To telling only lies

But my dreams
They aren't as empty
As my conscience seems to be
I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
That's never free

No one knows what it's like
To feel these feelings
Like I do
And I blame you

No one bites back as hard
On their anger
None of my pain and woe
Can show through

But my dreams
They aren't as empty
As my conscience seems to be
I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
That's never free

No one knows what its like
To be defeated, to be defeated
Behind blue eyes
No one knows how to say
That they're sorry and don't worry
I'm not telling lies

But my dreams
They aren't as empty
As my conscience seems to be
I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
That's never free

No one knows what it's like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes​


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AzEY6ZqkuE]Harry Nilsson - Everybody's Talkin' (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTfwcLdP5Xk]Glen Campbell - Wichita Lineman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpz2AWu4PZg]Peter Murphy[/ame]


----------



## varelse

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjgnoYYiYLY]03: Týr - Take Your Tyrant - YouTube[/ame]


Take your tyrant
Take your tyrant

Midwinter's eve falls hard upon the tyrant throne
Migrant birds to warmer lands have flown
As the tyrant ails, throw caution to the gales
Take but heart my friend, you're not alone

Everybody take your tyrant
Make him pay for all his stay
Revolution take your tyrant
Bid him bleed for all his greed

There comes a time for all that marks the final straw
When there is no recourse to the law
If we tread the trails our odyssey unveils
Victory is red in tooth and claw

Everybody take your tyrant
Make him pay for all his stay
Revolution take your tyrant
Bid him bleed for all his greed

Take your tyrant
Take your tyrant

Everybody take your tyrant
Make him pay for all his stay
Revolution take your tyrant
Bid him bleed for all his greed

Take your tyrant
Take your tyrant
Take your tyrant


----------



## varelse

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVhol0iAQ1s]Lupe Fiasco - American Terrorist III - YouTube[/ame]


Hello Gorgeous
This phone call's probably being recorded
Just know that I did it for the four of us
And those motherfuckers kept ignorin' us
After this I'm going underground
If they come asking give them the run-around
How does Costa Rica in the summer sound?
Couple days then we moving to another town
Yea I know them dreams, seems
Just know that time'll never come between
Space either, fake features
Things that we reject but connects all us believers
The insurrection's gone viral
They'll never stop it now
I hope it all spirals
Outta control, like a dam with a hole
From here on out it's all about survival
The way we left things they probably think we rivals
But don't be naive, they hate you more than I do
Remember always speak in opposites, I hate you so much, it's such a compliment
I know that defies the common sense, but we ain't never been right: honestness
We never fit in school, and never did rules
But who'd a thought we'd turn out bombing shit

[Hook]
I'm giving you a nightcall to tell you how I feel
I want to drive you through the night down the hills
I'm gonna tell you something you don't want to hear
I'm gonna show you where it's dark but have no fear

[Verse 2 - Lupe Fiasco]
He said he was just so tired, of them fighting our water with fire
He said that we need something drier, to really impress the empire
Funny cause he really hated war, but why we went to war is what he really hated more
Said it's silly how that our schools make us stupid and our jobs make us poor
When he came back from the Corps, is when he really got serious
Read a lot of books, started acting all mysterious
The VA is what really made him furious, told him his condition didn't exist, period
That's why he started that petition, went all the way to Washington, said they didn't listen to a white male Christian
He just laughed when they took our father's pension
He said that you gotta act in opposites, helps you hide your tracks when you stand up to the dominant
But I knew he felt bad, told me later was the saddest day he ever had
To see our dad so hopeless, that was the turning point that's what really gave him focus
I didn't agree with everything, some of it made sense
But never thought that he would do something like this

[Hook]

[Verse 3 - Lupe Fiasco]
I know you don't watch but your brother was on TV
Couple guys in black suits came around to see me
They went through all your book's and took all of your CDs
My granny said you'd be all right, she saw it in the tea leaves
All the operations going well, had a lotta contact from all the other cells
Everybody, everywhere is calling you a hero
They going through the rubble, but the body count is zero
It's all violent and bloodless, I know the government really loves this
This account is hacked, you know how to keep in touch
I'll never see you again, I hate you so much

[Bridge]
There's something inside you
It's hard to explain
They're talking about you boy
But you're still the same

[Hook]​


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iojiAeLZ_uY]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Steal Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJC3r1dzd8s]Serena Matthews: Moon Hanging Low - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=As-hY-FibNI]Deadman - When the Music's Not Forgotten - from "Live At The Saxon Pub" 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ymw1eHyd5AY]Deep Purple-Child In Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCWdCKPtnYE]Bob Dylan - Times They are a-Changin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_swaxOidGU]Bob Dylan-Knockin' on Heaven's Door - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSquiIVLhrQ]Derek And The Dominos - Layla - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BmEGm-mraE]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Bad Moon Rising - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theliq

"Throne of Blood".......by Prince Jammy


----------



## varelse

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh34LOCTRbg"]100 Genertation By Thoushaltnot - YouTube[/ame]

We ate our young and never blinked an eye
We carved the subway tunnels and prayed to snipers in the sky
We practiced medicine without knowing how to heal
We killed ourselves in dreams a thousand times, always believing it was real
We gave birth silently to jargon, metal, smoke
And mirrors that we kissed until they clouded up and broke
We fed a starving child with an apple's knowing taste
Denying 'til her dying tears the poison with which it had been laced
So father kill your daughter
Mother kill your son
Swallow up the universe
'Til all the killing's done
It happens when you slumber
It happens unaware
Out of every human eye
A hundred generations stare
If you lose your eyes you will see
And if you lose your faith you will believe
If you lose your blood no more will you bleed
And if you lose all your desires, nevermore will you need
If you lose you light you will glow
And if you lose your mind you will know
If you lose your youth no more will you grow
And if you learn to stand your ground, there'll be nowhere left to go
Come here to mend
What's come before will come again​


----------



## HUGGY

Some of the best Springstein aint even Springstein...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCRmjTM3CXE]the wallflowers-one headlight (feat bruce springsteen) - YouTube[/ame]

Just sayin.........


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERX27yVrFcY]Rob Thomas - Smooth Unplugged - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uvd9v4CL8uc]Jethro Tull-Bungle in the jungle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrJky8YuTr4]Cutting Crew - (I Just) Died in Your Arms - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Professor

I hate to admit it, but:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-yi6J_aOy4]Slim Whitman - Indian Love Call (with lyrics) - HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

"Faster" by Within Temptation....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EAYj0V6lNY]Faster, Closer to the Edge - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Extreme Ways...Moby



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxHzwWndtvk]- - 200mph - Street - Race - ? - ? ~~?~SPECTACULR~TT~?~~ ? Isle_of_Man_TT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

'Chase & Status'
"Blind Faith" Instrumental - Mashed with Matisyahu "One Day"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXR8Df_Bml0]- That's - A - Man's - Corner - ?HD? - ? - 322 Km/h 200 MPH_SpecTTacular TT ? Isle of man TT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

New Divide...Linkin Park


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYtpV_BkyOY]- - WORLD'S - GREATEST - RACE - ? - ? ? 200 MPH - Streets ? Isle of Man TT ? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Hell Yeah... Rev Theory



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOuh6D5Q_4I&list=PLOJpnyYvE2pTOJtWpr7P3FBJhR9gLSpmf&index=5]- HELL - YEAH - TT - RACE - ? - ? ?~Streets~200Mph~? - Isle of Man TT ? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

*The Devil went down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgvfRSzmMoU&feature=player_detailpage]The Charlie Daniels Band - The Devil Went Down to Georgia (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

*Moondance - Van Morrison*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=QVYHSi3HQNg]Moondance - Van Morrison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

*Kansas - Song for America *

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtRcr1FiYJ0&feature=player_detailpage]Kansas - Song For America - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

Boz Scaggs - Love look what you've done to me 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOyMpQQriY0&feature=player_detailpage]Boz Scaggs - Look What You've Done to Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fclK_upfbhw]Chris De Burgh Lady In Red - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=R_ktMz4gNFA]CHRIS REA ? on the beach ? SUMMER '88 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

Elvin Bishop - Fooled around and fell in Love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nvglqc3QYq8&feature=player_detailpage]Fooled Around And Fell In Love - Elvin Bishop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpzxf_flm8M]Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT7bbgsyzKc]Pink Floyd - Shine on You crazy Diamond (Full Song - HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfUkFLfHSsE]Pink Floyd - Run Like Hell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G4jnaznUoQ]David Bowie & Mick Jagger - Dancing In The Street - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVgCGeu1C9Q&feature=player_detailpage]Michael Bublé - Haven't met you yet (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKUjI_CbIY0]GLORIA JONES...TAINTED LOVE. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1PPCtjtL1w]The Bodeans - Far Far Away From My Heart - YouTube[/ame]

Now I'm staring blankly at the TV
Holdin' this guitar for some comfort
But it's so hard to write a simple song
And try and turn these feelin's into melody
So I put it down, get on my knees, close my eyes real tight, now I'm praying
To anyone, maybe can hear me
Tell me everything will be ok
I don't think I can make another day

Far, far away from my heart
Far, far away from my heart


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q815-ZBkL_M]BoDeans - Good Things - Live From the Pabst - YouTube[/ame]

Be I can be man full of color
Be I can be man black or white
But only to one heart I can be tonight
Haunted love is all that I feel, when you're passing by
Haunted love is all that I see, it's there in your eyes
And I say
No, no, no, don't pass me over No, no, no, don't pass me by
See I can see good things for you and I


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWubhw8SoBE]Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bcYeP8Kk8k]JOHN BARLEYCORN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ9dYjAOKKw]Hairy ass ( parody ) funny - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzWbCD67YFY]KID ROCK?with?Lynyrd Skynyrd? All Summer Long?&?Sweet Home Alabama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imhDevlc9OM]The Eagles - Peaceful Easy Feeling (Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDl9ZMfj6aE]Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TprfUdSAHgM]Kenny Rogers & The First Edition - Ruby, Don't Take Your Love To Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttlp1wgM7go]Uriah Heep-Lady in black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfAWReBmxEs]Deep Purple-Child in Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhEJ_ZCZuqE]Eric Andersen - Violets of Dawn - YouTube[/ame]

But if I seem to wander off in dream like looks
Please let me settle slowly
It's only me just staring out at you
A seeming stranger speaking holy
I don't mean to wake you up it's only lonliness just coming on
So let the no colors fade blazing into petal sprays
Of Violets Of Dawn


----------



## Starlight

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=7X82mjQ1eA4]Top Gun Highway to the Dangerzone HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEyXnXOVilg]The Mechanic Movie (swing style) soundtrack: Linnzi Zaorski: Better of Dead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

Louis Armstrong - What a wonderful world

Needed some inspiration this morning.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5TwT69i1lU&feature=player_detailpage]Louis Armstrong What A Wonderful World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8NjbGr2nk2c]Flashdance - Maniac - YouTube[/ame]

Maniac


----------



## Pop23

Hollywood nights &#8211; Bob Seger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPPExso1x28&feature=player_detailpage]Bob Seger and The Silver Bullet Band - Hollywood Nights - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

Stevie Nicks - Edge of seventeen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Dn8-4tjPxD8]Stevie Nicks - Edge Of Seventeen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kro0vp5ccR8]Salt-N-Pepa f En Vogue - Whatta Man (1993 Music Video)(lyrics in description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr-BYVeCv6U]Don McLean - American Pie better quality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An2EpBZz4XM]Celtic Tiger - The Vikings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFjjO_lhf9c]Bryan Adams - Summer Of '69 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOHsGobBGPg]Goo Goo Dolls - Iris (Live Video) - YouTube[/ame]



And I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9whehyybLqU]Nena - 99 Luftballons 1984 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcA9LIIXWw]Culture Club - Karma Chameleon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IvoHN3mgpM]Butthole Surfers - Pepper (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH3Q_CZy968]Blondie-Call Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWuXmfgXVxY]The Beatles Helter Skelter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDaOgu2CQtI]Pearl Jam - Do The Evolution - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD6gKjtpkFM]Megadeth- Peace Sells - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65hOhj94ZGE]The Scotsman - YouTube[/ame]

...Later on two young and lovely girls just happened by,
And one says to the other with a twinkle in her eye
You see yon sleeping Scotsman who is young and handsome built
I wonder if it's true what they don't wear beneath their kilt...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ9dYjAOKKw]Hairy ass ( parody ) funny - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

no no no don't pass me over
no no no don't pass me by...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q815-ZBkL_M]BoDeans - Good Things - Live From the Pabst - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY7jSesdxl0]Primus - Lacquer Head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

coyote said:


> the scotsman - youtube
> 
> ...later on two young and lovely girls just happened by,
> and one says to the other with a twinkle in her eye
> you see yon sleeping scotsman who is young and handsome built
> i wonder if it's true what they don't wear beneath their kilt...



--lol


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKlxLJPYNXY]Soul Asylum - Runaway Train (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCRmjTM3CXE]the wallflowers-one headlight (feat bruce springsteen) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

*Jackson Browne - These Days*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPk11AugG4c&feature=player_detailpage]Jackson Browne - These Days - YouTube[/ame]

*Glen Campbell - These Days*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fBexPuk-qK8]Glen Campbell - "These Days" Music Video from Meet Glen Campbell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

*Jackson Browne - Tender is the night*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=er1SCSOaTb4]Jackson Browne - Tender Is The Night (original video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

*Eddie Money - Shakin*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4sF5uAEIaU&feature=player_detailpage]Eddie Money - Shakin' [LYRICS] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

Two Tickets to Paradise - Eddie Money

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLf8_wSq4Is&feature=player_detailpage]Eddie Money - Two Tickets to Paradise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

RIP Richie.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fA51wyl-9IE]Richie Havens, Freedom, (Woodstock) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

SFC Ollie said:


> RIP Richie.
> 
> Richie Havens, Freedom, (Woodstock) - YouTube



I salute you sir.   great song


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwAw9ThDQmk]Animals - House Of The Rising Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMHjjvLjtAM]Lynyrd Skynyrd "Free Bird" Live BBC 1975. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiA4zi7XSug]Live At Fitzgeralds / "Hammer Mill 5" By Kristine Jackson / Copyright 2009 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Im Nin'Alu - Ofra Haza 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRnzTTYk7_Q]Im Nin'Alu - Ofra Haza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgovv8jWETM]Coldplay - Paradise (Peponi) African Style (ft. guest artist, Alex Boye) - ThePianoGuys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

Junior Brown - My Wife Thinks You're Dead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaEzT5MusFs]Junior Brown - My Wife Thinks You're Dead (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odS94JAy5rc]bloodhound gang discovery channel song (tomtiddy) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/hvKyBcCDOB4]Darius Rucker - Wagon Wheel - YouTube[/ame]

Wagon Wheel ~ Darius Rucker


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/zP7eUlPo_d4]Thomas Rhett - It Goes Like This (Lyric) - YouTube[/ame]

It Goes Like This~ Thomas Rhett


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7in-9E3ImQ]Dave Matthews Band - Crash Into Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG2uPYOIVDM]Bob Marley -Buffalo Soldier - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

Kaori Muraji - &#26449;&#27835;&#20339;&#32340; - Concierto de Aranjuez

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUrLvfyCTy4]Kaori Muraji - ???? - Concierto de Aranjuez - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3bzXdW-7AQ]Adele - Rolling in the Deep + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CSFSX-Qh54]Bruce Springsteen - My Hometown - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vQpW9XRiyM]Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4&list=ALBTKoXRg38BD7L64BMrPj1-zqICgGh7we]Uriah Heep - Wizard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56SybSaXMrc]Josh Ritter - Idaho - YouTube[/ame]

All that love all those mistakes
What else can a poor man make?
So I gave up a life of crime
I gave it to a friend of mine
Something else was on my mind
The only ghost I'm haunted by
I hear her howling down below
Idaho oh Idaho


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwiFCe-W7M8]Lost State of Franklin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

Diana Krall - Just the way you are

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiOYsnET6Iw&feature=player_detailpage]DIANA KRALL "Just The Way You Are" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hpsgk5SvJY]WOW-Lost State of Franklin-"Thanks" 6-29-11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

popstar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uSlqI1AVUk]Nickelback Rockstar Spoof - Popstar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## varelse




----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeFcdrnFD6Q]Darkness Darkness by Solas - YouTube[/ame]

Darkness darkness, be my pillow


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJyQpAiMXkg]Eric Clapton- Cocaine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z3gkq_gWL4]Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

Desperado ~ Glenn Frey/Little River Band


[ame=http://youtu.be/Q47FDEfT9DY]Desperado - Glenn Frey with Little River Band (1988) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt4X7NcWCgU]Blackmore's Night - Toast to tomorrow - YouTube[/ame]

Come and gather around
Join in the crowd
Singing the songs that we know
We'll drink a toast to tomorrow
And one to days long ago


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to my Sytx Album 

Current song: Best thing


----------



## Binky

Love this tune.  The blues are awesome.   Muddy Waters......


----------



## Binky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EOwNItKOyo]Muddy Waters - Baby Please Don't Go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Binky




----------



## Binky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2S1I_ien6A]"SING, SING, SING" BY BENNY GOODMAN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Binky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9b3ZZywQvg]Boogie Woogie Piano - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Binky




----------



## Binky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsaEeG-cRDU]JULIO IGLESIAS - When You Tell Me That You Love Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/THtX7H6ZJi8]Travis Tritt - Anymore (live) - YouTube[/ame]

Travis Tritt ~ Anymore


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/up0dfzQrgH0]Travis Tritt - More Than You'll Ever Know - YouTube[/ame]

Travis Tritt~ More Than You'll Ever Know


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to my Doors album 

Current song: Running Blues


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/7cRdgIZgobs]Lou Gramm - "Midnight Blue" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - stereo HQ - YouTube[/ame]

Lou Gramm~ Midnight Blue


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/0W1lb9hj8ps]Lou Gramm - Just Between You And Me - YouTube[/ame]

Lou Gramm ~ Just Between You And Me


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Tm1Zqrfr-zE]Lou Gramm-Lost In The Shadows (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Lou Gramm ~ Lost In The Shadows


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbbdUWY2kAc]09 Böhse Onkelz Live in Vienna 1991 Zieh mit den Wölfen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umNPI6vLqXw]BO Live in Vienna (Uncut) [Live in Wien] - 23 Eine dieser Nächte - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnxMpgve6ko]Matt Roehr - Blitz & Donner - 2011 - FULL ALBUM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/mwPrcuo_cUE]Tim Mcgraw Indian Outlaw - YouTube[/ame]

Tim McGraw~ Indian Outlaw


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/2-TXBniRz1g]Tim McGraw: Don't take the girl - music video (lyrics in description) - YouTube[/ame]

Tim McGraw ~ Don't Take The Girl


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/RaMBFA2qTco]"Garth Brooks" performs "We Shall Be Free" Concert of the Century Washington (1999) - YouTube[/ame]

Garth Brooks~ We Shall Be Free


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/UJbG7256ZLY]Zac Brown Band - Knee Deep (ft. Jimmy Buffett) - YouTube[/ame]

Zac Brown Band ~ Knee Deep


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/DeoRbSBnalg]Zac Brown Band & Jimmy Buffett Chicken Fried Live CMT Crossroads - YouTube[/ame]

Zac Brown Band ~ Chicken Fried


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/vAeClvcMu6I]Jimmy Buffett and Zac Brown Band - Margaritaville - YouTube[/ame]

Zac Brown Band and Jimmy Buffet~ Margaritaville


----------



## Ropey

Garry Moore - Still Got the Blues - Live

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4O_YMLDvvnw]Gary Moore - Still Got The Blues (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

Voice of an Angel and pretty nice to look at too. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/zD-R32ddUK8]Restless Heart - Dancy's Dream (Music Video).mpg - YouTube[/ame]

Restless Heart ~ Dancy's Dream


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/W9hx2VRqHWk]Restless heart - Fast Movin' Train (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Restless Heart ~ Fast Moving Train


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/3mJGTeDSvDo]A Tender Lie - YouTube[/ame]

 Restless Heart ~ Tender Lie


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/fqW97HaS4Xs]Rascal Flatts - Love You Out Loud (Live) - YouTube[/ame]

Rascal Flatts ~ Love You Out Loud


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/CN_cEcWhXT4]No Reins by Rascal Flatts - YouTube[/ame]

Rascal Flatts ~ No Reins


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/8-vZlrBYLSU]Rascal Flatts - Bless The Broken Road - YouTube[/ame]

Rascal Flatts ~ Broken Road


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmfGCylxYDo&list=FLhL1PjP-GvRR9aBIi9aBRFg&index=17]Adele - Set Fire to the Rain Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAmMZRoEK8Q]Joseph Arthur - Call (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJUGp2cCuu8]Honey and the Moon-Joseph Arthur (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBRUkdQa6Is]Adele - Rolling in the Deep - lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGFeUXFtw7g]Connie Dover & Roger Landes - Will You Go Lassie Go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EfHZtCKJGY]The Water Is Wide(Traditional)with lyrics-Karla Bonoff - YouTube[/ame]


    The water is wide, I can-not cross o'er.
    And neither have I wings to fly.
    give me a boat that can carry two,
    And both shall row, my love and I.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfxoM6trtZE]Arlo Guthrie /City of New Orleans - YouTube[/ame]

Riding on the City of New Orleans,
Illinois Central Monday morning rail
Fifteen cars and fifteen restless riders,
Three conductors and twenty-five sacks of mail.
All along the southbound odyssey
The train pulls out at Kankakee
Rolls along past houses, farms and fields.
Passin' trains that have no names,
Freight yards full of old black men
And the graveyards of the rusted automobiles.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2eO65BqxBE]Arlo Guthrie, "Deportee" - YouTube[/ame]

Some of us are illegal, and some are not wanted,
Our work contract's out and we have to move on;
Six hundred miles to that Mexican border,
They chase us like outlaws, like rustlers, like thieves.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLV4_xaYynY]The Jimi Hendrix Experience - All Along The Watchtower - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e3m_T-NMOs]Neil Young - After The Gold Rush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/SOi-PW6K75s]John Mayer & Keith Urban 'Til Summer Comes Around - YouTube[/ame]

John Mayer And Keith Urban ~ Til Summertime Comes Around


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/brrsX8JAKFI]Keith Urban Stupid Boy - YouTube[/ame]

Keith Urban ~ Stupid Boy


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZGPLf9baaUg]You Look Good In My Shirt Music Video (Livin' Right Now Tour) - YouTube[/ame]

Keith Urban ~ You Look Good In My Shirt


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/wqTJcRUdi5g]Apple Pie Moonshine - YouTube[/ame]

Jake Owen ~ Apple Pie Moonshine


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/4cugbmQVHyw]Jake Owen- Journey of Your Life -Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Jake Owen ~ Journey Of Your Life


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Kate Earl  ~  Cry Sometimez


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Be Good To Me..  Kate Earl


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/0DQup4hd1_o]Kid Rock - Only God Knows Why [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]

Kid Rock ~ Only God Knows Why


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/rSgTAJiWXvs]Kid Rock - Lonely Road Of Faith [Video].VOB - YouTube[/ame]

Kid Rock ~ Lonely Road Of Faith


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

You Have Been Loved..

Kate Earl is someone to watch.. Incredible talent performing Sia.. acoustic -


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

The Incredible Sia


Breathe Me


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEr9gMYdkHI&feature=related]The Avett Brothers - Head Full of Doubt/Road Full of Promise (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Hoobastank - Inside Of You


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Creed: One Last Breath


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5CMDmxtpbc]The Avett Brothers - Live And Die - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Linkin Park - Crawling


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/PgJQ6LQ8x1E]Hey Jude - Paul McCartney, Elton John, Eric Clapton, Sting, Phil Collins, Mark Knopfler, Beatles - YouTube[/ame]

Hey Jude


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/RsKqMNDoR4o]Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me (Live) - YouTube[/ame]

Elton John and George Michael ~ Don't Let the Sun Go Down On Me


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/q_HFep1JR3c]The Band Perry - "Postcard From Paris" ((ACM 2012)) - YouTube[/ame]

The Band Perry ~ Postcard From Paris


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/c2QTs9hAuCI]Lasso by The Band Perry with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

The Band Perry ~ Lasso


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/x_Cbk133Uls]"That's How I'll Remember You" by David Nail (with lyrics on screen) - YouTube[/ame]

David Nail~ That's How I'll Remember You


----------



## BlueGin

I LOVE this guys voice.  Sexy!

[ame=http://youtu.be/e4AXZ_Wk1MQ]Chris Young ~ Don't Leave Her (If You Can't Let Her Go) - YouTube[/ame]

Chris Young ~ Don't Leave Her ( If You Can't Let Her Go )


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/WaSy8yy-mr8]Carrie Underwood - Before He Cheats - YouTube[/ame]

Carrie Underwood ~ Before He Cheats


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/5iDPw_qjhtM]Sugarland - Stuck Like Glue - YouTube[/ame]

SugarLand~ Stuck Like Glue


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ItlY6oIfRVg]Eagles - Take It To The Limit (Houston 1977) - YouTube[/ame]

Eagles ~ Take It To The Limit


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/aRMlHRo7eAE]Eagles - Heartache Tonight - Live - YouTube[/ame]

Eagles ~ Heartache Tonight


----------



## Glensather

[youtube]Fx4KShSHwdM[/youtube]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/XQ_9DgJHsjw]Sawyer Brown - Drive Me Wild [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]

Sawyer Brown ~ Dive Me Wild


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/EqzTFa9aLRY]Sawyer Brown 'The Race is On' - YouTube[/ame]

Sawyer Brown ~ The Race Is On


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGyfxOCYvtM]Boney M - Rivers of Babylon 1978 - YouTube[/ame]

Boney M...cool song...

Now how shall we sing the lord's song in a strange land
Let the words of our mouth and the meditations of our heart
Be acceptable in thy sight here tonight
Let the words of our mouth and the meditation of our hearts
Be acceptable in thy sight here tonight
By the rivers of Babylon, there we sat down
Ye-eah we wept, when we remembered Zion.


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbOJtYyZN28]Isabelle Boulay - Jolie Louise - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3SUAk0pEFg]Daniel Lanois - Jolie Louise - YouTube[/ame]

I love this French Canadian song...heard it first on Northern Exposure...good show 

Tous les matins au soleil
I will work 'til work is done
Tous les matins au soleil
I did work 'til work was done
And one day, the foreman said
"Jean-Guy, we must let you go"
Et pis mon nom, y est pas bon
at the mill anymore...
Oh Louise, I'm losing my head,
I'm losing my head


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ebt0BR5wHYs]Eddie Rabbitt - I Love A Rainy Night - YouTube[/ame]

Eddie Rabbitt ~ I Love A Rainy Night


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/gdoSLeYgkAI]Dwight Yoakam Fast As You - YouTube[/ame]

Dwight Yoakam ~ Fast As you


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/WZ8NWiG3h4Y]Eddie Rabbitt & Crystal Gayle - You And I With lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Eddie Rabbitt and Crystal Gayle ~ Just You And I


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/A-nLd7Wl7n8]Rhett Akins I Brake For Brunettes - YouTube[/ame]

Rhett Akins ~ I Brake For Brunettes


----------



## BlueGin

Rod Stewart ~ Your In My Heart


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/kaFrFmafbd8]She's Gone - Rob Thomas & Daryl Hall - YouTube[/ame]

Rob Thomas and Daryl Hall ~ She's Gone


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/zzUYWS0mBzs]"Wait for Me" - Pat Monahan of Train, Daryl Hall - YouTube[/ame]

Pat Monahan And Daryl Hall ~ Wait For Me


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/euoDbR9qASQ]The Bacon Brothers "When The Morning Comes" LFDH - YouTube[/ame]

the Bacon Brothers and Daryl Hall ~ When The Morning Comes


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5hGElxySFw]A Night In London (full concert, DVD- version) - Mark Knopfler - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/_vrMEpHP_HA]Blue Sky Riders "I'm A Rider" (Filmed 2011 at The "Let Us In" Concert) - YouTube[/ame]

Blue Sky Riders ( Kenny Loggin's new band) ~ I'm A Rider


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/lPOTQBEe2eA]Josh Turner - Firecracker - YouTube[/ame]

Josh Turner ~ Firecracker


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Ahhhhh.  Doesn't get any better than this....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58zwOl9bV9w]Eric Clapton and Carlos Santana - Crossroads Guitar Festival - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/nADTbWQof7Y]Josh Turner - Your Man - YouTube[/ame]

Josh Turner ~ Your Man


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Pa9x9fZBtY]Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing (Alchemy Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Fuckin' A....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBVnKYOvWcs]Man of Constant Sorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/x-skFgrV59A]Lonestar - Amazed - YouTube[/ame]

Lonestar ~ Amazed


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/1jm5gfuT9Z4]Lonestar - I'm Already There (Message From Home) - YouTube[/ame]

Lonestar ~ I'm Already There


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITzfGHR6qrE]Jean Luc Ponty-Open Minds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QBcaYFNQwo]Bob James & Earl Klugh- New York Samba (1992) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Oh yeah...I'd like to be a tourist in paradise about now!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=By_clrkw9C8]The Rippingtons - Tourist In Paradise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

I love this song!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jWT6LIo2Lc]Benoit/Freeman Project f. Kenny Loggins-When She Believed In Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahSmNv0P7lA]Is It You? - Lee Ritenour featuring Eric Tagg (1981) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

In 1971 I started a company called West Coast Productions and put on my first production  at Eagles Auditorium headlining Buddy Miles.  I hired a recording company to tape the concert.  The "Segment" song I had recorded was used in Buddy's "Live" album.  It's too bad the whole concert wasn't used because you could have heard my 21 year old voice announcing him on stage. 

The last part of this two song clip was recorded at my concert.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZREIO2iXVGA]Buddy Miles 'Live' - "Place Over ThereThe Segment" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxlNQIqBTpw]Al Jarreau - After All - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlvcRsIIr3Q]Feels So Good - Chuck Mangione (Instrumental) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a10aowRXWA0]A Summer Place (1959, theme) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWMxX5MGuHI]Summer of 42 - Jennifer O'Neill / Music by Michel Legrand - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_87OHmULKs8]Pat Metheny - Minuano - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD94WUTyuFs]Jeff Lorber-Rain Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Mmmmmm, mmmmmm, ,mmmmmm...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3RVI9GAPtk]How Do You Keep The Music Playing - James Ingram & Patti Austin W/LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

This woman has a gift straight from God...a hell of a set of lungs!  Go Barbara!


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD7aWI2favI]One For My Baby (Frank Sinatra - with Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU-QExgydz0]Tony Bennett - The Good Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh579-P5Z7w]Chick Corea, Herbie Hancock, Keith Jarrett, McCoy Tyner [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Agent.Tom

Jan.  Well met.

How's about venturing into the 21st century, if you dare.  Hey, this one even comes complete with a low-budget video that's pretty interesting.  In fact, let's make this a two-fer.  Get ready to tap your feet!  And see?  They don't have to be someone as famous as Streisand to inspire awe with their lungs.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HVdT3D820Y]Max Graham feat. Neev Kennedy - Sun In The Winter (Official Music Video) [High Quality] - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPDEv7O4Fww]Chakra feat. Kate Cameron - Doors (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Any thoughts?


----------



## jan

Agent.Tom said:


> Jan.  Well met.
> 
> How's about venturing into the 21st century, if you dare.  Hey, this one even comes complete with a low-budget video that's pretty interesting.  In fact, let's make this a two-fer.  Get ready to tap your feet!  And see?  They don't have to be someone as famous as Streisand to inspire awe with their lungs.
> 
> Max Graham feat. Neev Kennedy - Sun In The Winter (Official Music Video) [High Quality] - YouTube
> 
> 
> Chakra feat. Kate Cameron - Doors (Official Music Video) - YouTube
> 
> Any thoughts?



Thoughts?  Yes...those two pieces rely more on the techno beat and special effects rather than the cleanliness and clarity of the artist's voice. 

But...to each their own!  

I suppose I _*was*_ taking a bit of a walk down memory lane there for a bit.


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrbqaKmUCY8]Buddy Guy and Junior Wells - Hoodoo Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Steamy!!!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4KN_0Qynfk]Fourplay - Between The Sheets (extended mix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Ok...another steamy tune!  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bChCRga3djw]The Secret Garden (HQ) Ft. Barry White, Al B Sure, El DeBarge, James Ingram (Quincy Jones) Prod. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Got to have...Devotion!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvdWG0bGvg4]Earth Wind & Fire - Devotion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woGaDaGFlG0]Earth, Wind & Fire - Brazilian Rhyme (1977).avi - YouTube[/ame]

Yep...jan's be-bopping to the sounds!


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZcGc-nbLco]And You And I in HD by Yes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A77377hXzUg]TFF Fish out of water/Elemental - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Ok...a couple more Tears for Fears tunes from their Elemental CD in the early '90s:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EatMkM99gVM]Tears for Fears - Power (1993) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnwpXSnWozg]Tears for Fears - Cold (1993) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEpaJ-zkYXc]Annie Lennox - Money can't buy it - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUIm0Xi53nA]Annie Lennox - Cold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrLF4HymAs4]Sting - I Was Brought To My Senses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ds5EuvdTYUQ]Sting - Hounds of Winter HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

*walking in your footsteps*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eczOimsS9GY]"Walking In Your Footsteps." - The Police - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkLiFuRivzY]Sting - Ten Summoner's Tales 1993 / Full Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

-I was blue and lonely, I couldn't sleep a wink
And I could only get unconscious if I'd had to much to drink
There was somehow, something wrong somewhere
And each day seemed grey and dead
The seeds of desperation were growing in my head

I needed inspiration, a brand new start in life
Somewhere to place affection, but I didn't want a wife
And then by lucky chance I saw in a special magazine
An ad that was unusual, the like I'd never seen-


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeecRrhnCZk]The Police - Be My Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

jon_berzerk said:


> -I was blue and lonely, I couldn't sleep a wink
> And I could only get unconscious if I'd had to much to drink
> There was somehow, something wrong somewhere
> And each day seemed grey and dead
> The seeds of desperation were growing in my head
> 
> I needed inspiration, a brand new start in life
> Somewhere to place affection, but I didn't want a wife
> And then by lucky chance I saw in a special magazine
> An ad that was unusual, the like I'd never seen-
> 
> 
> The Police - Be My Girl - YouTube



    I swear, I have NEVER EVER heard that song...and I love sting!  

Ok...a bluesy one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTgDb_Oj10E]Sting - Sister Moon (CD ...Nothing like the sun) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZYWCpBB0Z0]Yellowjackets - Jacket Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0JnXrqW2T4]THE RIPPINGTONS / KATRINA'S DANCE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmMsyn10ZYg]Mister Magic - Grover Washington, Jr. (1974) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EQmMfqQ06I]Grover washington, Jr. - Trouble Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZLz6i4j474]SMOOTH JAZZ JOHN KLEMMER SAX "BAREFOOT BALLET" "OUT-TAKES" CD & DIGITAL [OUT-TAKES SERIES]] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/WoFHIhAW4W0]Kid Rock - "Collide" ft. Sheryl Crow [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]

Kid Rock and Sheryl Crow ~ Collide


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/zt1R8LQ5-LI]Guns N' Roses - Knocking on heaven's door "legendado" - YouTube[/ame]

Guns N Roses ~ Knocking On Heaven's Door


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/zTcu7MCtuTs]Simply Red - If You Don't Know Me By Now - YouTube[/ame]

Simply Red ~ If You Don't Know Me By Now


----------



## April

BlueGin said:


> Guns N' Roses - Knocking on heaven's door "legendado" - YouTube
> 
> Guns N Roses ~ Knocking On Heaven's Door



I love this cover! One of the best.


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/MY4YJxn-9Og]Marc Anthony - You Sang To Me - YouTube[/ame]

Marc Anthony ~ You Sang To Me


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/fLVzw9wVd9o]Marc Anthony - I Need To Know - YouTube[/ame]

Marc Anthony ~ I Need To Know


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/p47fEXGabaY]Ricky Martin - Livin' La Vida Loca - YouTube[/ame]

Ricky Martin ~ Livin La Vida Loca


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/m9EyEW6xPNM]Whitney Houston & Enrique Iglesias - Could I Have This Kiss Forever HD - YouTube[/ame]

Whitney Houston and Enrique Iglesias ~ Could I Have This Kiss Forever


----------



## bayoubill

Mickey Newbury...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiTjElq5Xjs]Mickey Newbury : An American Trilogy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shoey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvKyBcCDOB4]Darius Rucker - Wagon Wheel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Tom Cochrane...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3sMjm9Eloo]Tom Cochrane - Life Is A Highway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theliq

"Top Secret" by Winston Wright


----------



## bayoubill

John Hiatt...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7ruuydWOY4]John Hiatt - Drive South - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/SsSVcRYh8dE]Bob Segar - Old Time Rock N' Roll - YouTube[/ame]

Bob Segar ~ Old Time Rock N Roll


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/6l91scLZLnw]Steven Tyler & Carrie Underwood - Walk This Way - ACM Awards 2011 [HD] - YouTube[/ame]

Steven Tyler and Carrie Underwood ~ Walk This Way


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/AWZXcn04PFE]Willie Nelson and Steven Tyler - WOW! Two of the Greatest EVER! Once Is Enough - YouTube[/ame]

Willie Nelson and Steven Tyler ~ Once Is Enough


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3vQ5hfh0Vk]Alison Krauss - "When You Say Nothing At All" (Performance at the White House 2011) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/c2e0xyccOuQ](HD) Shania Twain - Honey, I'm Home (Up! Live In Chicago 2003) - YouTube[/ame]

Shania Twain ~ Honey I'm Home


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/8N2k-gv6xNE]Shania Twain - Any Man Of Mine - YouTube[/ame]

Shania Twain ~ Any Man Of Mine


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/-WQNMWBSGUQ]Kenny Loggins - I'm Alright (Live-HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

Kenny Loggins ~ I'm Alright


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/WqPtskLe1h0]Billy Joel "Don't Ask Me Why" - YouTube[/ame]

Billy Joel ~ Don't Ask Me Why


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/RH0EKivFRFY]Elton John w/Billy Joel - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Live-HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

Elton John and Billy Joel ~ Goodbye Yellow Brick Road


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/yxQLHYK9u1Q]Bryan Adams & Elton John - Sad Songs (Say So Much) - YouTube[/ame]

Bryan Adams and Elton John ~ Sad Songs


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/aY2sBDPgOXU]Firehouse - I Live My Life For You - YouTube[/ame]

Firehouse ~ I Live My Life For You


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/PqlLQRs-oXc]Duffy - mercy - YouTube[/ame]

Duffy ~ Mercy


----------



## boedicca

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBUk724gjHg].[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

Some eye candy for the men...

[ame=http://youtu.be/DPtfsk4ETjM]Jessica Simpson - These Boots Are Made For Walkin' - YouTube[/ame]

Jessica Simpson ~ These Boots Are Made For Walkin


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/LAjfB0XfjkA]Michael Bublé - "Save The Last Dance For Me" [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]

Michael Buble ~ Save The Last Dance For Me


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/rVGw7FbohY4]Dierks Bentley - Come A Little Closer - YouTube[/ame]

Dierks Bentley ~ Come A Little Closer


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Tw8B7oyi_Sk]I Wanna Make You Close Your Eyes (Digital Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Dierks Bentley ~ I Want To Make You Close Your Eyes


----------



## Shoey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOB4VdlkzO4]John Denver - Rocky Mountain High - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAefTj7GXwQ]Albatross - studio version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Agent.Tom

For bluegin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPR108kwNo4]Paula Cole-Where have all the cowboys gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Agent.Tom

This is called trance but it's got that late 90s Euro-synth feel to it.  But please, just listen to her voice.  I've hardly seen anything more seductive in all my years.  The singer was mistreated by her band and ended up getting out of the music business entirely.  She went back to college and works retail now.  A real shame.  To think of what she could have done if she had the right agent and band backing her up.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AnIgXZRGxA]4 Strings - Diving (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Agent.Tom

Am I weird for getting hooked on this one?  I just love it.  It brings me joy to see a small time composer put together such a gem on a shoestring budget.  This tune is just really catchy and I think the singer is sexy.  The girls will probably like her male companion as well.  The singer's female friends in the video are really thin, too thin... but attractive in their own right.  I love this song and video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH8NpGQ3dHM]Captcha ft. Nora Dalal - Close To Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/bRVdTcRMbyU]Mr. Big - To Be With You (Music Video HD) - YouTube[/ame]

Mr Big ~ To Be With You


----------



## BlueGin

Love!

[ame=http://youtu.be/BPAV80qTAZY]Mr Big - Voodoo Kiss (Live Acoustic) - YouTube[/ame]

Mr Big ~ Voodoo Kiss


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/NvR60Wg9R7Q]Bon Jovi - Bed Of Roses - YouTube[/ame]

Bon Jovi ~ Bed Of Roses


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/y5xl8LFRWeE]Richard Marx - Keep Coming Back (Remastered Audio) - YouTube[/ame]

Richard Marx ~ Keep Coming Back


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/7Wdv7sxdiE0]Richard Marx - Take This Heart - YouTube[/ame]

Richard Marx ~ Take This Heart


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/7yxVKdknyls]INXS - NEED YOU TONIGHT - YouTube[/ame]

INXS ~ Need You Tonight


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/bG5N3GC-m20]George Michael - One More Try - YouTube[/ame]

George Michael ~ One More Try


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/bwI8AEjmgjM]Donny Osmond - Sacred Emotion (RELAID AUDIO) - YouTube[/ame]

Donny Osmond ~ Sacred Emotion


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km4-eKvv3EM]Black Water - Doobie Brothers (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV1XWJN3nJo]Natalie Imbruglia - Torn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Agent.Tom

Is anyone talking or are we just posting.  I think music is a fascinating subject.  But maybe that's just me.

Oh well.  Texanchic, it's interesting that you would post that last song as my next submission I had already decided on (see below) looks like it was filmed from the exact same set!

I chose this next song because it's different and unique.  It's 2 songs rolled into one like a part 1 and part 2... both songs part of the same story.  And the video is really interesting too.  It's an all too familiar and unfortunate slice of life for many here I'm sure.  I've certainly been there.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyrFko0C5Pk]"Find You're Here" & "Find You're Gone" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to my K-TEL record: Dimentions 

Current song: Really wanna know you


----------



## Shoey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRVwcPTnug8]Sweet - Love is like Oxygen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EP0xhKUbHM]Edward Bear ~ Last Song ? (1972) ?? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/iThC6JHCaRM]Little Texas - Kiss The Girl - YouTube[/ame]

Little Texas ~ Kiss The Girl


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/hw_f7eIjjFk]Little Texas- God Bless Texas (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Little Texas ~ God Bless Texas


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/lQJotWtUibQ]Dwight Yoakam - Please, Please Baby (Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Dwight Yoakam~ Please Please Baby


----------



## Shoey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpbbuaIA3Ds]Money - Pink Floyd HD (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to my 'We rock you' record  (Collection of 70s music this radio station played in the 70s (When they were still music ))

Current song: Free Bird (Unfortunetly the LIVE version (I like the studio version better (Of any song)))


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/XSev5wCG2kw]Bee Gees - Run To Me (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Bee Gees ~ Run To Me


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/tA6L8-lxaA8]Andy Gibb - I Just Want to Be Your Everything (HQ with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Andy Gibb ~ I Just Want to Be Your Everything


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ja-7tn6YpU0]Bee Gees - Spicks and Specks(Fox Fam Concert) live in sydney - YouTube[/ame]

Bee Gees ~ Spicks and Specks


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/e7OHK9vvhi0]Neil Diamond - I'm a Believer (1967 & 1979 versions) - YouTube[/ame]

Neil Diamond ~ I'm A Believer


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/NngJPYZCtk4]Neil Diamond - Shilo - YouTube[/ame]

Neil Diamond ~ Shilo


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Dijgi5vk51A]Neil Diamond - Love on the rocks - YouTube[/ame]

Neil Diamond ~ Love On The Rocks


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ya42n0LDSi0]Watching The River Run - YouTube[/ame]

Loggins and Messina ~ Watching The River Run


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/YNPxBNmE9z0]Loggins and Messina - Thinking of You - YouTube[/ame]

Loggins and Messina ~ Thinking Of You


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/TMZevSj_W5g]Lady of My Heart (Live) - Loggins and Messina - YouTube[/ame]

Loggins and Messina ~ Lady Of My Heart


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/HkGS263lGsQ]John Denver - Annie´s Song - YouTube[/ame]

John Denver ~ Annie's Song


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/dO1rMeYnOmM]Jim Croce - Time in a bottle - 1973 - YouTube[/ame]

Jim Croce ~ Time In A Bottle


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/EN1nMpmC0n4]Jim Croce - I'll Have To Say I Love You In A Song (1973) - YouTube[/ame]

Jim Croce ~ I'll Have To Say I Love You In A Song


----------



## Shoey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4nWy8pmIM4]Barracuda- Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/6zxunK0VH84]RickSpringfieldConcert2010.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

Rick Springfield ~ Red Hot And Blue Love


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/-OiV_5kEt6A]Phil Collins - Against All Odds - Live Aid 1985 - London, England - YouTube[/ame]

Phil Collins ~ Against All Odds


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/AVi4PUx8bXk]Patrick Swayze - She's Like The Wind - YouTube[/ame]

Patrick Swayze~ She's Like The Wind


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/s-XolL_1dN0]Pretty Woman - It Must Have Been Love - 16:9 Wide Screen - YouTube[/ame]

Pretty Woman ~ It Must Have Been Love


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZoEwR9_Sy_M]Righteous Brothers - UNCHAINED MELODY - GHOST - YouTube[/ame]

Righteous Brothers ~ Unchained Melody


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/yd1uEvyzCmM]Celine Dion - My Heart Will Go On (with dialogue from the film "Titanic") - YouTube[/ame]

Celine Dion ~ My Heart Will Go On


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/hq2KgzKETBw]Bryan Adams - Have You Ever Really Loved A Woman? - YouTube[/ame]

Bryan Adams ~Have You Ever Really Loved A  Woman


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/i43fSjbEmA8]Aaron Neville And Linda Rondstadt- I Don't Know Much - YouTube[/ame]

Aaron Neville/Linda Rondstadt ~ I don't know Much


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/HcbbOYcEz88]Neville Brothers - Tell it like it is - YouTube[/ame]

Aaron Neville/Gregg Allman/ Bonnie Raitt~ Tell It Like It Is


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/IRczuT-OFxk]Aaron Neville - Crazy Love - YouTube[/ame]

Aaron Neville ~ Crazy Love


----------



## Desperado

With Edward Snowden in mind

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxyISsA0Oh0]The beatles - Back in the USSR - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/2UDF-dGnzRY]Trisha Yearwood - American Girl (X's and O's) Lyrics. - YouTube[/ame]

Trisha Yearwood ~ American Girl (X's and O's)


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/bboJ3jj52a4]How Do I Live - Trisha Yearwood. - YouTube[/ame]

Trisha Yearwood ~ How Do I Live


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/mUFObCZtGWQ]Trisha Yearwood - She's In Love With The Boy - YouTube[/ame]

Trisha Yearwood ~ She's In Love With The Boy


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/OSx1zmEqpdM]As Fast As I Could lyrics (Josh Turner) - YouTube[/ame]

Josh Turner ~ As Fast As I Could


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/E3n9HtxzuBI]She Won't Be Lonely Long - Clay Walker - YouTube[/ame]

Clay Walker ~ She Won't Be Lonely Long


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/HxUuDPNbkJk]Toby Keith - I Wanna Talk About Me - YouTube[/ame]

Toby Keith ~ I Wanna Talk About Me


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICEO2Pzd1uo]Lana Del Rey - Born To Die (2012) Full Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ikdlrl8LTs4]Daryl Hall, Billy Joel & Bonnie Raitt - Everytime You Go Away (Live at Farm Aid 1985) - YouTube[/ame]

Daryl Hall, Billy Joel, Bonnie Raitt ~ Every Time You Go Away


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/EP3uwH07JOc]Daryl Hall & Billy Ocean - Caribean Queen.flv - YouTube[/ame]

Daryl Hall and Billy Ocean ~ Caribean Queen


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkz8rgQuWVE]Toby Keith and Trace Adkins - The Angry American - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

John Hiatt...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el3IygVnIqM]John Hiatt - Cry Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWjgLv_PcuA]Pink Floyd - Greatest Hits [Full Album] Cd...1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/IH1Z9DEDqpk]Josh Turner - Why Don't We Just Dance - YouTube[/ame]

Josh Turner ~ Why Don't We Just Dance


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/uFz61X2PQTw]Josh Turner - Would You Go With Me - YouTube[/ame]

Josh Turner ~ Would You Go With Me


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bcrkiCPNso]CREAM-White Room Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsqDFU3P4gM]Egypt - Dirty Witch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/6Graa_Vm5eA]Jack Johnson- Banana Pancakes - YouTube[/ame]

Jack Johnson ~ Banana Pancakes


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Xyc_Xf1nHng]Jack Johnson - Bubble Toes with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Jack Johnson ~ Bubble Toes


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMyLbZuzXo0]Jack Johnson - Cocoon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmfGCylxYDo&list=FLhL1PjP-GvRR9aBIi9aBRFg]Adele - Set Fire to the Rain Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

My favorite song



At least for now


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPk11AugG4c&list=FLhL1PjP-GvRR9aBIi9aBRFg]Jackson Browne - These Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3uaXCJcRrE]Fire And Rain - James Taylor with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fWyzwo1xg0]Simon & Garfunkel - The Sounds of Silence (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY]Pure Prairie League -Amie (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auFeznMvr3M]Firefall - Strange Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70p6GYk5fpU]Bob Welch - Sentimental Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H67uEgRZs2Y]Dave Matthews Band - The Space Between - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Peter Green - Just For You

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeosPciyU8o]Peter Green - Just For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Fleetwood Mac - Oh Well

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE4HGlmtOcg]fleetwood mac oh well - YouTube[/ame]

Now was Peter having fun back then?


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/g4n0T5PiASU]Cheap Trick - Don't Be Cruel - YouTube[/ame]

Cheap Trick ~ Don't Be Cruel


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/hApnqQc59Y0]Cheap Trick - Ghost Town - YouTube[/ame]

Cheap Trick ~ Ghost Town


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/tUvUXkIqWOM]REO Speedwagon - In Your Letter - YouTube[/ame]

REO Speedwagon ~ In Your Letter


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/kkUnEI7hN5k]REO Speedwagon - Keep on Loving You - YouTube[/ame]

REO Speedwagon ~ Keep On Loving You


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/OlKaVFqxERk]Chicago - If You Leave Me Now - YouTube[/ame]

Chicago ~ If You Leave Me Now


----------



## BlueGin

I never really liked this band...mostly because I had a horrid band teacher in Jr High that worshiped them... and this man single handedly turned me off of  the idea of playing music. But...I have to now admit.  They were pretty great.


[ame=http://youtu.be/b7MwgByxPs8]Chicago 17 - Hard Habit To Break (1984) - YouTube[/ame]

Chicago ~ Hard Habit To Break


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZfNR98ajB1U]Scorpions - No one like you (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Scorpions ~ No One Like You


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ua26qTEK25U]Cutting Crew - (I Just) Died In Your Arms Tonight - YouTube[/ame]

Cutting Crew ~ I Just Died In Your Arms Tomight


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/FNw6J9g5ahw]Don Henley - All She Wants to Do is Dance - YouTube[/ame]

Don Henley~ All She Wants To Do Is Dance


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/VMLC-Y1UwOQ]GLENN FREY THE 0NE Y0U L0VE Live - YouTube[/ame]

Glenn Frey ~ The One You Love


----------



## PixieStix

just heard this tear jerker on a guilting commercial

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNyQJDloVCw]Willie Nelson - Always On My Mind (Original) 1982 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnYAkvCpom0]Cher - Dark Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWeezUxIzaE]Cher - Gypsies, Tramps & Thieves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmZv5ND2YuI]LOBO- " ME AND YOU AND A DOG NAMED BOO" (W/LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]

This is THE summer driving song ...


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/etr7UtnUflM]Darius Rucker - Alright - YouTube[/ame]

Darius Rucker ~ Alright


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/0Hw1AjORESc]Love & Theft - Angel Eyes - YouTube[/ame]

Love And Theft ~ Angel Eyes


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/XyQ--xfYDIc]Zac Brown Band - Island Song - YouTube[/ame]

Zac Brown Band ~ Island Song


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/UR57mZvyvUQ]BlackHawk - That's Just About Right - YouTube[/ame]

BlackHawk ~ That's Just About Right


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/V9Mcs3NR__U]Restless Heart - 'Til I Loved You - YouTube[/ame]

Restless Heart ~ Til I Loved You


----------



## CrazedScotsman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkObnNQCMtM&feature=player_detailpage]Samuel Barber: Agnus Dei (Adagio for strings) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/qGfVOdTiUEc]If - Bread - YouTube[/ame]

Bread ~ If


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/wnRc1saiTUU]BREAD - DIARY [w/ lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]

Bread ~ Diary


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/p7y-frm-c9s]Rod Stewart - I Don't Want To Talk About It - YouTube[/ame]

Rod Stewart ~ I Don't Want To Talk About It


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/IZr6AE-u2UM]Rod Stewart - Tonight's The Night [Gonna Be Alright] - YouTube[/ame]

Rod Stewart ~ Tonight's The Night


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/iR1uHN_uR00]John Denver - For You - YouTube[/ame]

John Denver ~ For You


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/FtqXc1vY93U]Neil Diamond - Kentucky Woman (W/Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Neil Diamond ~ Kentucky Woman


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/0R-FGchhwLw]Extreme - More Than Words (Lyrics Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Extreme ~ More Than Words


----------



## BlueGin

Love ! 

[ame=http://youtu.be/f5YpqIhvnlY]Jon Bon Jovi & Richie Sambora - Bridge Over Troubled Water - YouTube[/ame]

Jon Bon Jovi and Richie Zambora ~ Bridge Over Troubled Water


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-w9OclUnns]The Band - The Weight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ee3C2m3OXE"]KC and the Sunshine Band - I'm Your Boogie Man [TopPop].VOB - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/7vI9kxtbFmU]Let It Rain - YouTube[/ame]

Mark Chesnutt ~ Let It Rain


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/GXlwLGs6jJQ]Trouble - YouTube[/ame]

Mark Chesnutt ~ Trouble


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSHzODm-Ik8]"It Makes No Difference" The Band 9/2/83 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/yom16zpOsa0]I don't want to miss a thing mark chesnutt - YouTube[/ame]

Mark Chesnutt ~ I don't Want To Miss A thing


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/NWiGnRFUbas]Dwight Yoakam - Crazy Little Thing Called Love - YouTube[/ame]

Dwight Yoakam ~ Crazy Little thing Called Love


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/D_lSJfUHu8A]Dwight Yoakam - I Want You To Want Me - YouTube[/ame]

Dwight Yoakam ~ I Want You To Want Me


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/W0rhkSZfilk]Dwight Yoakam - Takes A Lot To Rock You - YouTube[/ame]

Dwight Yoakam ~ It Takes A Lot To Rock You


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvUOgIgLqOQ]Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days (LP Rip) - YouTube[/ame]

Glory days well they'll pass you by
Glory days in the wink of a young girl's eye
Glory days, glory days


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvUOgIgLqOQ]Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days (LP Rip) - YouTube[/ame]

Glory days well they'll pass you by
Glory days in the wink of a young girl's eye
Glory days, glory days


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsUnsfs7FVE]Pet Shop Boys - Where the streets have no name (1991 Extended version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EfHZtCKJGY]The Water Is Wide(Traditional)with lyrics-Karla Bonoff - YouTube[/ame]

Oh love be handsome and love be kind 
Gay as a jewel when first it is new 
But love grows old and waxes cold 
And fades away like the morning dew


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYD-DIggB2k]Simon & Garfunkel - April Come She Will - YouTube[/ame]

June, she´ll change her tune,
In restless walks she´ll prowl the night;
July, she will fly
And give no warning to her flight.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fWyzwo1xg0]Simon & Garfunkel - The Sounds of Silence (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]

Hello darkness, my old friend
I've come to talk with you again
Because a vision softly creeping
Left its seeds while I was sleeping
And the vision that was planted in my brain
Still remains
Within the sound of silence

In restless dreams I walked alone
Narrow streets of cobblestone
'Neath the halo of a street lamp
I turned my collar to the cold and damp
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light
That split the night
And touched the sound of silence

And in the naked light I saw
Ten thousand people, maybe more
People talking without speaking
People hearing without listening
People writing songs that voices never share
And no one dared
Disturb the sound of silence

"Fools", said I, "You do not know
Silence like a cancer grows
Hear my words that I might teach you
Take my arms that I might reach you"
But my words, like silent raindrops fell
And echoed
In the wells of silence

And the people bowed and prayed
To the neon god they made
And the sign flashed out its warning
In the words that it was forming
And the sign said, "The words of the prophets are written on the subway walls
And tenement halls"
And whispered in the sounds of silence


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3LFML_pxlY]Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]

In the clearing stands a boxer
And a fighter by his trade
And he carries the reminders
Of ev'ry glove that layed him down
Or cut him till he cried out
In his anger and his shame
"I am leaving, I am leaving"
But the fighter still remains


----------



## Ropey

Bruce Springsteen - Blinded by the Light  (Original 1973)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Iaca30QbOo]Blinded by the light- Bruce springsteen. - YouTube[/ame]

Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Blinded by the Light (Cover 1976)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe4sbTBNtGQ]Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Blinded By The Light (HQ) (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08rGPpcxBTs]Oh, Had I a Golden Thread - Leon & Eric Bibb (A Family Affair) - YouTube[/ame]

Oh, had I a golden thread
And a needle so fine
I'd weave a magic strand
Of rainbow design
Of rainbow design

In it I'd weave the courage
Of women giving birth
In it I'd weave the innocence
Of the children over all the earth
Children of all the earth ...


----------



## Coyote

So...I'm pretty sure I'm in a melancholic mood and the music fits...but I love the deep and sad tones of Eric and Leon Bibb in this song, and the video is stunning...it so fits...the flow of Adam and Eve's exit from Eden, the Israelites and diaspora, the slave trade across the Atlantic...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuGo86v1mbA]Five Hundred Miles-Leon & Eric Bibb (A Family Affair) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Plácido Domingo & John Denver "Annie´s song"


----------



## Coyote

Odetta....

Power in a woman....and voice

Odetta - timeless!!!  "HER&#65279; VOICE ON THIS CAN SHAKE ANY SOUL COLD."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIVuPSfOXlQ]He Had A Long Chain On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUW1SGF7bR8]Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Home - 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Blind Faith - In the Presence of the Lord

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIcESt9eYRk]Blind Faith - Presence of the Lord - YouTube[/ame]

Raw, just like it should be.


----------



## Ropey

Traffic - Dear Mr. Fantasy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSQ1akE2CcM]Traffic - Dear Mr. Fantasy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY]Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home - YouTube[/ame]

I've been lost now
days uncounted
and it's been months now
since I've seen home


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3Tj8dsRdxk]blues image Ride Captain Ride On your way to a world that others might have missed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InRDF_0lfHk]Paint it Black - Vietnam War - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xREJK3LTQok"]Yanni - Running Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-7uwshsfFI]Steppenwolf - Monster - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKVp-atyiVA]Led Zeppelin - Ramble On (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q60YKfPKdjQ]Simon & Garfunkel- Kathy's Song - YouTube[/ame]

My mind's distracted and diffused 
My thoughts are many miles away 
They lie with you when you're asleep 
And kiss you when you start your day


----------



## Ropey

Nazareth - Bad Bad Boy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWiVb1zhme0]Nazareth - "Bad, bad Boy" - live - 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUOpBN-tyY4"]Genesis - There Must Be Some Other Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uy0ldI_1HA"]Chicago - Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Why it's 25 (or 6 to 4)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXb8ZDuICCs]Chicago - 25 or 6 to 4 (Live at Tanglewood 07/21/1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride (Live HD) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtkP5gTX6Hc]Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride (Live) - YouTube[/ame]

Set to 480p.  Loud.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvyc-CiLZxQ]Nazareth - Please Don't Judas Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ4wX76_oMI]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mnw9uiYggU]Chicago - Saturday In The Park (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/FIXOP9vovOM]Jake Owen- Keepin' it Country -Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Jake Owen ~ Keeping It Country


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/02Ftqgd_2vQ][Audio] Jake Owen - Wide Awake - YouTube[/ame]

Jake Owen ~ Wide Awake


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyoPaVxMyWY]CHARLIE RICH Behind Closed Doors - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/TOvefPav4gY]The Bad In Me - Jake Owen - YouTube[/ame]

Jake Owen ~ The Bad In Me


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97_TbMmtXmU]Charlie Rich - The most beautiful girl 1974 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Talking Heads...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzORu1dqEE0]Talking Heads - Life During Wartime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more TH...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7pVjl4Rrtc]Talking Heads - Once In A Lifetime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/uGb-NTSEvYs]Carrie Underwood - Last Name with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Carrie Underwood~ Last Name


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/6NauWOAN6Mc]Carrie Underwood - Some Hearts with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Carrie Underwood ~ Some Hearts


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/GxYvpJoYPtk]Pickin' Wildflowers Keith Anderson LYRICS ON SCREEN - YouTube[/ame]

 Keith Anderson ~ Picking Wildflowers


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/91OQwco7a58]Rodney Atkins - If You're Going Through Hell - YouTube[/ame]

Rodney Atkins ~ If You're Going Through Hell


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/07-RnI8W4xY]Johnny Cash - I Won't Back Down (US Army Tribute). - YouTube[/ame]

Johnny Cash ~ I Won't Back Down  ( Us Army Tribute)


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/3tiPndMqxLQ]Brad Paisley - Ticks (Live) - YouTube[/ame]

Brad Paisley ~ Ticks


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Nj2700em-JQ]Joe Nichols - Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off - YouTube[/ame]

Joe Nichols ~ Tequila Makes Her Clothes Come Off


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI-iMy0aZM8]The Rolling Stones - Live 1966 - 19Th NERVOUS BREAKDOWN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mHTAugQFb8]Long Hot Summer (Extended) The Style Council - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGaOlfmX8rQ]we will rock you by QUEEN with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylT5lpvRR48]You Love the Thunder - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywuBYvCSfRc]Pink Floyd - Classics - Live in Concert - 01:31:40 - HD - Full Show [ 1989 Live in Venedig ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/0mYBSayCsH0]Smash Mouth - I'm A Believer - YouTube[/ame]

Smash Mouth ~ I'm A Believer


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/L_jWHffIx5E]Smash Mouth - All Star - YouTube[/ame]

Smash Mouth ~ All Star


----------



## Smilebong




----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NsJ84YV1oA]Carlos Santana - Oye Como Va - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JAk_UZ7xF8]Cool For Cats - Squeeze with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Uriah Heep - The Wizard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4]Uriah Heep - Wizard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Smash Mouth - Then The Morning Comes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB9JJIoAdYM]Smash Mouth - Then The Morning Comes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP3RJGqn2Pk]Marcus Mumford (of Mumford and Sons) - Roll Away Your Stone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYsXp3GMxak]Knopfler & Clapton - Same old blues [Music for Montserrat -97] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Mt3Om_lZoCU]Love Letters - Little River Band (1983) - YouTube[/ame]

Little River Band ~ Love Letters


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/-9sWuD0zem4]Little River Band- Good Wine - YouTube[/ame]

Little River Band ~ Good Wine


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/pp06QV3_hg4]Kenny G & Peabo Bryson - By The Time This Night Is Over - YouTube[/ame]

Kenny G And Peabo Bryson ~ By The Time This Night Is Over


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/CGF9ksw-sG4]Peabo Bryson - If ever your in my arms again (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Peabo Bryson ~ If Ever Your In My Arms Again


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/gOoHuibwHGI]Barry Manilow - Weekend In New England [1978] (Edited).wmv - YouTube[/ame]

Barry Manilow ~ Weekend In New England


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/QrOdxw5CHX8]You needed me - Anne Murray - YouTube[/ame]

Anne Murray ~ You Needed Me


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/vF8QykqGRq4]Could I have this dance by Anne Murray - YouTube[/ame]

Anne Murray ~ Could I Have This Dance


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Lz9gm0vlhlY]Bon Jovi - Till We Ain't Strangers Anymore ft. LeAnn Rimes - YouTube[/ame]

Bon Jovi and Leann Rimes ~ Till We Ain't Strangers Anymore


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/nWuZMBtrc1E]Bon Jovi - (You Want To) Make A Memory - YouTube[/ame]

Bon Jovi ~ You Want to Make A Memory


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/xPpcB65ngzE]Def Leppard - Two Steps Behind - YouTube[/ame]

Def Leppard ~ Two Steps Behind


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/d7ew_jIxLa8]DEF LEPPARD - "When Love & Hate Collide" - YouTube[/ame]

Def Leppard ~ When Love And Hate Collide


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ErvgV4P6Fzc]Guns N' Roses - Patience - YouTube[/ame]

Guns And Roses ~ Patience


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/NmqK0aXkHho]Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine (Full Version) - YouTube[/ame]

Guns and Roses ~ Sweet Child O' Mine


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/xwtdhWltSIg]R.E.M. - Losing My Religion (Video) - YouTube[/ame]

R.E.M. ~ Losing My Religion


----------



## bayoubill

Frank Sinatra... backed by Johnny Mercer...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5maV2ziZcA]I Thought about you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Lena Horne... from before we were born...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCG3kJtQBKo]Lena Horne - Stormy Weather (1943) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Cab Calloway...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mq4UT4VnbE]Cab Calloway - Minnie the Moocher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

I am lovin some Fleetwood Mac today

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPEGzEttx0w]Fleetwood Mac - Gold Dust Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1NVm1E_5ok]Fleetwood Mac - Sentimental Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

cute chick covering the drum section of a Metallica tune...

makes me have inappropriate thoughts... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91C_wS09Wsw]METALLICA - ENTER SANDMAN - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> cute chick covering the drum section of a Metallica tune...
> 
> makes me have inappropriate thoughts...
> 
> METALLICA - ENTER SANDMAN - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube





Wow, up and down, up and down.  They're sure moving.


The drumsticks.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy3fJ8Nmzyw]Lita Ford - Close My eyes Forever - YouTube[/ame]

Still, Lita was more my style.


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKTTlVGIeFk]Fleetwood Mac ~ Gypsy (Extended version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> cute chick covering the drum section of a Metallica tune...
> 
> makes me have inappropriate thoughts...
> 
> METALLICA - ENTER SANDMAN - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, up and down, up and down.  They're sure moving.
> 
> 
> The drumsticks.
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy3fJ8Nmzyw]Lita Ford - Close My eyes Forever - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Still, Lita was more my style.
Click to expand...


I could watch this sweet li'l thing work it 'til the cows come home... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2S_KIErBWc]THREE DAYS GRACE - I HATE EVERYTHING ABOUT YOU - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more a' that li'l cutie pie...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKHkKpPCxx4]ALICE IN CHAINS - MAN IN THE BOX - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111




----------



## Smilebong

bayoubill said:


> more a' that li'l cutie pie...
> 
> ALICE IN CHAINS - MAN IN THE BOX - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube



Take it to the Big Boobs thread....LOL


----------



## Ropey

^^ Already cut that one off at the pass

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NduGJ0F5sdI]Split Enz - One Step Ahead (1980) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Smilebong said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> more a' that li'l cutie pie...
> 
> ALICE IN CHAINS - MAN IN THE BOX - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it to the Big Boobs thread....LOL
Click to expand...


is that where you found your avie...?


----------



## Smilebong

bayoubill said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> more a' that li'l cutie pie...
> 
> ALICE IN CHAINS - MAN IN THE BOX - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it to the Big Boobs thread....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is that where you found your avie...?
Click to expand...


And why are you looking down there?


----------



## bayoubill

Smilebong said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it to the Big Boobs thread....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that where you found your avie...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why are you looking down there?
Click to expand...


lol... "down there"...?

can't help but notice when you have the headlights smack in the middle of the picture and on hi-beam...


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that where you found your avie...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why are you looking down there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol... "down there"...?
> 
> can't help but notice when you have the headlights smack in the middle of the picture and on hi-beam...
Click to expand...


----------



## bayoubill

Smilebong said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it to the Big Boobs thread....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that where you found your avie...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why are you looking down there?
Click to expand...


Why don't you go back to posting lame shit like Bread and leave the rest of us alone...

jes' sayin'...


----------



## Smilebong

bayoubill said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that where you found your avie...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why are you looking down there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you go back to posting lame shit like Bread and leave the rest of us alone...
> 
> jes' sayin'...
Click to expand...


Oh, you own this thread?

I don't think so.

I'll post whatever I want.  Just sayin'


----------



## bayoubill

more 'a that li'l cutie pie drummer gal...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKFJbSzhovk]RUSH - TOM SAWYER - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Smilebong said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why are you looking down there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you go back to posting lame shit like Bread and leave the rest of us alone...
> 
> jes' sayin'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you own this thread?
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> I'll post whatever I want.  Just sayin'
Click to expand...


I know you can post what you want...

we've been suffering through it ever since you arrived...


----------



## Ropey

Grateful Dead - Ripple

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVdTQ3OPtGY]Grateful Dead - Ripple - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Grateful Dead - Jack Straw

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nekOzuD4bOs]Grateful Dead~ "Jack Straw" Oakland Stadium 07-24-87 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Grateful Dead - Not Fade Away

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7sNSduf7Gc]Grateful Dead - Not Fade Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

Just for Blue Bayou Billie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybeke7_d1zE]JOHN DENVER Sunshine on my shoulders with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Grateful Dead - Little Red Rooster

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neKEPiDq2e8]The Grateful Dead - Little Red Rooster - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers - Little Red Rooster

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOxiSJsjjU0]Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - "Little Red Rooster" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Smilebong said:


> Just for Blue Bayou Billie
> 
> JOHN DENVER Sunshine on my shoulders with lyrics - YouTube



well at least you didn't post sumpin' like this... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwLLH9EZiqc]barney I LOVE YOU - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-wHixgp2RE]Chicago - Feeling Stronger Every Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Chicago Transit Authority - Beginnings (live 1970) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovZQJQ4n9u4]Chicago - Beginnings (Live at Tanglewood 07/21/1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/zRIbf6JqkNc]Guns N' Roses - Don't Cry - YouTube[/ame]

Guns And Roses ~ Don't Cry


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/OoKJpcROgJk]Extreme - Decadence Dance - YouTube[/ame]

Extreme ~ Decadence Dance


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/I-h4A7bF8wQ]Extreme - Hole Hearted - YouTube[/ame]

Extreme ~ Hole Hearted


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/vx2u5uUu3DE]Bon Jovi - It's My Life - YouTube[/ame]

Bon Jovi ~ It's My Life


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/a01QQZyl-_I]Queen - 'Under Pressure' - YouTube[/ame]

Queen ~ Under Pressure


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/_Jtpf8N5IDE]Queen - 'Who Wants To Live Forever' - YouTube[/ame]

Queen ~ Who Wants To Live Forever


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/64HLXWjbJxE]ASSASSIN´S TANGO -JOHN POWELL- - YouTube[/ame]

Assassins Tango ~  John Powell


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ur7xWMSQh8]Juice Newton - Love's Been a Little bit Hard on Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/L3j6dgKDxSg]PATRICK SWAYZE and LARRY GATLIN perform LOVE HURTS.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

Patrick Swayze and Larry Gatlin ~ Love Hurts


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M]Kool & The Gang - Celebration - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/RZyVjgq7orQ]Rick Springfield -Waiting For A Girl Like You - YouTube[/ame]

Rick Springfield ~ Waiting For A Girl Like You


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdFghZmdwXk]Oak Ridge Boys - Elvira - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

Need This...


[ame=http://youtu.be/BkIeKsWt4dU]Rick Springfield - "Under the Milky Way" - YouTube[/ame]

Rick Springfield ~ Under The Milky Way


----------



## BlueGin

Smilebong said:


> Oak Ridge Boys - Elvira - YouTube



Reminds me of two of my friends from high school. So...Chris Clark and Craig Jackson...Thinking of you today


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3ytkyn3vUU"]Rush - Red Sector A (Live "Grace Under Pressure" Tour) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvRVekhMf88"]Dr. Hook - Sylvia's Mother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

Have Mercy...

[ame=http://youtu.be/Dor96YnM_qo]Jesse & The Rippers Reunite - YouTube[/ame]

Jesse And the Rippers Reunite


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/XLA8sUvCLeU]Clint Black & Wynonna - A Bad Goodbye - YouTube[/ame]

Clint Black and Wynonna ~ A Bad GoodBye


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/yX86Bd3N70o]Clint Black - Burn One Down - YouTube[/ame]

Clint Black ~ Burn One Down


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/nNlMzNUDM8s]George Strait - "Ocean Front Property" - YouTube[/ame]

George Straight ~ Ocean Front Property


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/rcE_xaoeC1Y]Baby Blue - George Strait - YouTube[/ame]

George Straight ~ Baby Blue


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/jrfCip4ZFN4]Dan Seals - You Still Move Me - YouTube[/ame]

Dan Seals ~ You Still Move Me


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/SdKGInipovM]Dan Seals - I Wanna Bop With You Baby! - YouTube[/ame]

Dan Seals  ~ I wanna Bop With You Baby


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/Z9U2yO7J2SA]Emmylou Harris and Johnny Cash - Jordan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/Qqi1r-f2r3s]I'll Go Stepping Too. Emmylou Harris. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/BewKY_BpVXg]Collin Raye - That's My Story - YouTube[/ame]

Collin Raye ~ That's My Story


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/13mWuM0cguM]Collin Raye - That Was A River - YouTube[/ame]

Collin Raye ~ That Was A River


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ljgn15xcssg]Collin Raye - What if Jesus comes back like that - YouTube[/ame]

Collin Raye ~ What If Jesus Comes Back Like That?


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/OJDmQI1Euk8]Collin Raye;Jim Brickman - The Gift - YouTube[/ame]

Collin Raye ~ The Gift


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aUl9l1O7sE]Jim Croce - Rapid Roy (The stock car boy) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/QlIUTuAQxJQ]Scotty McCreery - The Trouble With Girls Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Scotty McCreery ~ The Trouble With Girls


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/HCWXEBX1ln4]Backwoods with lyrics- Justin Moore - YouTube[/ame]

Justin Moore ~ Backwoods


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/kAzp8FXA-FQ]What Was I Thinkin - Dierks Bentley - YouTube[/ame]

Dierks Bentley ~ What Was I Thinking


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0]Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft #1 Hit(1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/GlquC3Tuoeg]Bread - Friends and Lovers - YouTube[/ame]

Bread ~ Friends and Lovers


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ESjzHJUKwUE]Bread- The Chosen One - YouTube[/ame]

Bread ~ The Chosen One


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/-piEesx3mWU]Bread - She Knows - YouTube[/ame]

Bread ~ She Knows


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QQhWSQV5P0]Sailcat-Motorcycle Mama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/bmbagLLqeqo]Bee Gees - Three Song Medley (Live-HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

Bee Gees~ Three Song Medley


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/LaV58ajumh4]Bee Gees & Celine Dion - Immortality (Live) - YouTube[/ame]

Bee Gees And Celine Dion ~ Immortality


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Z701w3-3Bjo]TOMMY JAMES-"THREE TIMES IN LOVE" (W/ LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]

Tommy James ~ Three Times In Love


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/OSVLxyaYXTs]TOMMY JAMES- "LOVE SONG" (W/LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]

Tommy James ~ Love Song


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/fiKeFRq3_GY]Tommy James & Shondells - You're So Easy To Love - YouTube[/ame]

Tommy James ~ You're So Easy To Love


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/kLy63Pq1rUw]The James Gang - Must Be Love - [STEREO] - YouTube[/ame]

The James Gang ~ Must Be Love


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/lmpJZ8hNZR0]James Gang - "Walk Away" (1971) - YouTube[/ame]

The James Gang ~ Walk Away


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/E-s738XHV6Q]James Gang - Ashes the Rain and I (1970) .wmv - YouTube[/ame]

The James Gang ~ The Ashes,The Rain And I


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xNnAvTTaJjM#at=27]Talking Heads "Burning Down the House" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Xvb-rxmlX2A]Welcome To My Morning by John Denver - YouTube[/ame]

John Denver ~ Welcome To My Morning


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/OwARpaKHx_w]Rocky Mountain High: John Denver - YouTube[/ame]

John Denver ~ Rocky Mountain High


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/_NFIdgK7Qpw]Simon & Garfunkel - Cecilia (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Simon and Garfunkel ~ Cecilia


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/kio002YGGUE]Jim Croce - Alabama rain - YouTube[/ame]

Jim Croce ~ Alabama Rain


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ShCCtA_PDcE]Jim Croce - Railroad Song - YouTube[/ame]

Jim Croce ~ Railroad Song


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/d1XurYweiJQ]Travis Tritt - Long Haired Country Boy (live) - YouTube[/ame]

Travis Tritt ~ Long Haired Country Boy


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/cSHiWQ-TsR4]Travis Tritt - I've Always Been Crazy (live) - YouTube[/ame]

Travis Tritt And Waylon Jennings ~ I've Always Been Crazy


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/VHhMZlH-cnE]Travis Tritt - "Anymore" on Opry Live - YouTube[/ame]

Travis Tritt ~ Anymore


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTC-OjgwLxg]Jean-Luc Ponty - Cosmic Messenger (1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoS-jmAners]Led Zeppelin - Boogie With Stu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz9VihZKBn8]Pat Benatar - Invincible (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

Meister said:


> Led Zeppelin - Boogie With Stu - YouTube


Physical Graffiti...Great album!


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/CGxZSmQHHIE]Europe - Open Your Heart (HD) - YouTube[/ame]

Europe ~ Open Your Heart


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/3Ta3Q5_4nhU]Europe - Tomorrow - YouTube[/ame]

Europe ~ Tomorrow


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Kkqt6Jx5QWM]Joey Tempest (EUROPE) - In My Time - YouTube[/ame]

Joey Tempest (Europe)~ In My Time


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## BlueGin

So very young.

[ame=http://youtu.be/UySv-l5mNpU]Bon Jovi - She don't know me - YouTube[/ame]

Bon Jovi ~ She Don't Know Me.


----------



## BlueGin

Shake it shake it. 



Bon Jovi ~ Treat Her Right


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/BJe0Cc0qm3Y]Loverboy - Get Lucky [Full Album] [25th Anniversary edition] - YouTube[/ame]

Loverboy ~ Get Lucky


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/6AeRtYEtRX8]Loverboy - Notorious - YouTube[/ame]

Loverboy ~ Notorious


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/eefAdADos4w]Loverboy - Lucky Ones - YouTube[/ame]

Loverboy ~ Lucky Ones


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJrftgq6KKw]Pink-live in NYC-I have seen the rain-1st time with her dad! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/psv7uF7_A8c]Just Between You And Me - April Wine - YouTube[/ame]

April Wine ~ Just Between You And Me


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/JyIGlUoTh9I]Sheriff - When I'm With You - YouTube[/ame]

Sheriff ~ When I'm With You


----------



## BlueGin

Very odd video

[ame=http://youtu.be/KGf-sszK-qw]The Cars - You Are the Girl - YouTube[/ame]

Cars ~ You Are The Girl


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/E0Kv6vxZwL8]The Cars - Magic (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]

Cars ~ Magic


----------



## bayoubill

BlueGin said:


> The Cars - Magic (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube
> 
> Cars ~ Magic



prolly my favorite Cars tune...

btw... I'm somewhere in the audience in this concert video... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDUeUFPzU2s]The Cars - Magic (Live In Houston 1984) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/4N1iwQxiHrs]The Outfield - Your Love - YouTube[/ame]

Outfield ~ Your Love


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/XiMineG1w3U]The Outfield - Since You've Been Gone - YouTube[/ame]

Outfield ~ Since You've Been Gone


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/MO6xhLtfwW0]Taylor Dayne - Love Will Lead You Back - YouTube[/ame]

Taylor Dayne ~ Love Will Lead You Back


----------



## bayoubill

some great 70's disco funk...

Evelyn Champagne King...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8qP0Oxx9hc]Evelyn Champagne King - Shame - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0RLMOulL84]Hero | For the world | Tan Dun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

BlueGin said:


> Just Between You And Me - April Wine - YouTube
> 
> April Wine ~ Just Between You And Me



This song reminds me soo much of my mother.. She use to play it over and over and over.. I some times wondered if she was thinking about someone in particular, possibly a lost love? Thank you for sharing it..


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyDUC1LUXSU]Robin Thicke - Blurred Lines ft. T.I., Pharrell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/PQ1ovU67F8o]Elvis Presley - Paralyzed (Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]

Elvis ~ Paralyzed


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/aGJ-x7FGhbI]Elvis Presley - Fame and Fortune (take 5) - YouTube[/ame]

Elvis ~ Fame and Fortune


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Dr3Chk8Cg8s]She's Not You ~ Elvis - YouTube[/ame]

Elvis ~ She's Not You


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/NXR5tuqLGOc]Sam Cooke - Send Me Some Lovin' - YouTube[/ame]

Sam Cooke ~ Send Me Some Lovin


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/gZB4jcPmFGo]Sam Cooke Bring It On Home to Me lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Sam Cooke ~ Bring It On Home To Me


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZOho-r-oBog]Sam Cooke Cupid lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Sam Cooke ~ Cupid


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/tIQL17pjAXo]Sam Cooke. "Sugar dumpling" - YouTube[/ame]

Sam Cooke ~ Sugar Dumpling


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOsgv_X_cV8"]Joe Satriani - Flying In A Blue Dream (Satriani LIVE!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/w2loAlaonqQ]Phil Collins - Do You Remember - YouTube[/ame]

Phil Collins ~ Do You Remember


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/jb8Sa0jp7Pw]AMERICA - YOU CAN DO MAGIC 1982 (Audio Enhanced) - YouTube[/ame]

America ~ You Can Do Magic


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/qqwLjkqj8Gw]I'd Really Love To See You Tonight, Dan & John Ford Coley - YouTube[/ame]

 England Dan & John Ford Coley ~I'd Really Love To See You Tonight


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/rR45JW9buOo]Nights Are Forever Without You - England Dan & John Ford Coley - YouTube[/ame]

England Dan & John Ford Coley ~ Nights Are Forever Without You


----------



## jon_berzerk

*well its been nice laughing with you --LOL*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceQo87pLoRg]ELVIS LIVE AND RARE 1974 IN FULL HD 1080PI SEE IT TO BELIEVE IT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to Quiet storm 

[color=1]http://listen.radionomy.com/slow-jam[/color]

Current song: Tell Me What You Want Me To Do


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxsq5AJzRz8]Tangerine Dream - Dolphin Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/1WNmmF9MCQc]Jake Owen - Don't Think I Can't Love You - YouTube[/ame]

Jake Owen ~ Don't Think I Can't Love You


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Y3EpArAtGJQ]Jake Owen - Alone With You - YouTube[/ame]

Jake Owen ~ Alone With You


----------



## Ropey

Buckingham-Nicks - Races are Run (1972)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A146PJdueFI]Races are Run - Buckingham Nicks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/V0O0nzkESTI]Little Big Town - Pontoon - YouTube[/ame]

Little Big Town ~ Pontoon


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/iaEmQJG2HHU]Little Big Town - Tornado - YouTube[/ame]

Little Big Town ~ Tornado


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/-q0LE3gtUn8]Jerrod Niemann - Lover, Lover - YouTube[/ame]

Jerrod Niemann ~ Lover Lover


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ULj4QDcM9Vs]Jerrod Niemann - Only God Could Love You More - YouTube[/ame]

Jerrod Niemann ~ Only God Could Love You More


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/MBzY3f3OMs4]Enter The Haggis - Let Me Go - YouTube[/ame]

Enter The Haggis ~ Let Me Go


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Nt9zRebE22A]Enter The Haggis - Devil's Son - YouTube[/ame]

Enter The Haggis ~ Devil's Son


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/6bjleEcNnSo]Enter the Haggis - The Ghost of Calico - YouTube[/ame]

Enter The Haggis ~ The Ghost Of Calico


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/uyIhNT3bBes]Enter The Haggis - Down With The Ship (Live) - YouTube[/ame]

Enter The Haggis ~ Down With The Ship (Live)


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiWomXklfv8]Ralph McTell Streets of London - YouTube[/ame]

So how can you tell me you're lonely,
And say for you that the sun don't shine?
Let me take you by the hand and lead you through the streets of London
I'll show you something to make you change your mind


----------



## Coyote

Is it not for us to wonder?
Is it not for us to question?
Is it not for us to cry out,
"This cannot be denied?"
For we are but a family
Without walls, but we have waters,
And every face you see,
Is you and it is I.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS0KT4hJO1E]John Stewart - Botswanna - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-2nV5DDW-8]Mike Stack (The Grift) - Row of Dominoes - YouTube[/ame]

Don't let your past drive you under
You know how a memory comes and goes
Well the years rolled away just like thunder
Where they fell like a row of dominoes
They fell like a row of dominoes


----------



## Ropey

Gordon Lightfoot - Farewell to Nova Scotia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaE9vlrhX-k]Farewell Nova Scotia - Gordon Lightfoot live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/FTupqQnTkrk]Rob Thomas - Gasoline (Lyrics in Discription) - YouTube[/ame]

Rob Thomas ~ Gasoline


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/KiL9PrBA-Hg]Now Comes The Night - Rob Thomas (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Rob Thomas ~ Now Comes The Night


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm1BBG5LkxA]Eric Clapton & Mark Knopfler - LAYLA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm5HF9uhhic]Kraftwerk Pocket Calculator - CUCKOO Stylophone S2 + OP1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3K8t6wKjdg]Jimi Hendrix Rare Onstage Footage "Hey Joe" Early Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/AJJSej2ru0c]Survivor - Didn't Know It Was Love - YouTube[/ame]

Survivor ~ Didn't know It Was Love


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/F4m1_c_ZKGc]Survivor - High On You - YouTube[/ame]

Survivor ~ High On You


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/NtPWwTdHhoY]Survivor - I See You In Everyone - YouTube[/ame]

Survivor ~ I see You In Everyone


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/kwSxTaUnnV4]Survivor - It's the singer not the song - YouTube[/ame]

Survivor ~ It's The Singer Not The Song


----------



## BlueGin

A new one YAY!!

[ame=http://youtu.be/haZUip0dC-o]Jake Owen - Days of Gold (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]

Jake Owen ~ Days Of Gold


----------



## Ropey

The Cranberries - Zombie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts]The Cranberries - Zombie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPk11AugG4c]Jackson Browne - These Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

What a cool song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aENX1Sf3fgQ]The Police - Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Listening to my Black Sabbath Record 

Current Song: A national acrobat


----------



## bayoubill

soundtrack from the movie "Replacement Killers"...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX4unWBNbRA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX4unWBNbRA[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Battle Without Honour Or Humanity... from the movie "Kill Bill"...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDKT_q3r8YI]Kill Bill Teaser HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/74S1dtoqAD0]Jason Isbell - Traveling Alone (w/ Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Jason Isbell ~ Traveling Alone


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/DvZoQhHi65Q]Jason Isbell - Live Oak (w/ Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Jason Isbell ~ Live Oak


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrXIQQ8PeRs]Nickelback - If Today Was Your Last Day (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZSAJU1hJ9gw]Jason Isbell - Songs That She Sang in the Shower (w/ Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Jason Isbell ~ Songs That She Sang In The Shower


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPc-o-4Nsbk]Nickelback - Savin Me (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Pressure - Company of Thieves (Live from Daryl's House)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZqdIaU5Ox0]Pressure - Company of Thieves (Live from Daryl's House) - YouTube[/ame]

Music starts @ ~1:15

Sweet


----------



## HUGGY

Star studded guitar weeping... Lynn, Clapton, Starr, Harrison, John, ...more

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDs2Bkq6UU4]George Harrison and Eric Clapton - While my guitar gently weeps (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hRHeXa3DHQ]Beck - Lost Cause (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

^
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsj1UWol7l8]Atheist Bitchslap - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/pFOZNXLrxbI]Amanda Shires: "When You Need a Train It Never Comes" - YouTube[/ame]

Amanda Shires ~ When You Need A Train It Never Comes


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/5BM9rCgYa4c]Amanda Shires "Angels and Acrobats" - YouTube[/ame]

Amanda Shires ~ Angels And Acrobats


----------



## PixieStix

Van Morrison is the coolest thing since ice

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFCYlB9U1CY]Van Morrison - I Have Finally Come To Realize - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZl96Bciv80]Van Morrison - And The Healing Has Begun (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GRR_n_yQGA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GRR_n_yQGA[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

Apparently he has an album out.  Interesting.

[ame=http://youtu.be/hJ2wRjcIF44]Jeff Bridges - What a Little Bit of Love Can Do[Live] - YouTube[/ame]

Jeff Bridges ~ What A Little Bit Of Love Can Do

Also just learned he was in the national guard. Pretty cool.


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/KuLJolTGLvw]Jeff Bridges - Maybe I Missed The Point - YouTube[/ame]

Jeff Bridges ~ Maybe I Missed The Point


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/TGJm72H31do]Jeff Bridges - Fallin' and Flyin'[Live] - YouTube[/ame]

Jeff Bridges ~ Fallin and Flyin


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_5_AD9wXuY]The beach boys - Kokomo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eBZqmL8ehg]Sneaker Pimps - 6 Underground - Official Video [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74]The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImKY6TZEyrI]Mazzy Star - Fade Into You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ2tluarzZs]Roger Waters & Sinead O'Connor - Mother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRAr354usf8]The Doors "People Are Strange" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdRHSuPxgXo]Anna Nalick Breathe (2am) - Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuja85S2wd0]PaperBag- Anna Nalick ( With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fa4HUiFJ6c]Can't you hear me knocking- rolling stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKDxvVom64c]Within Temptation - Radioactive (Imagine Dragons Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

Travis has a new CD out.  It features a duet with his daughter. Nice.

[ame=http://youtu.be/CzPtf2RFn3g]Sometimes Love Just Aint Enough (Featuring Tyler Reese Tritt) - YouTube[/ame]

Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/omPahnWRMRw]Travis Tritt - If Hell Had A Jukebox (It's All About To Change) - YouTube[/ame]

Travis Tritt ~ If Hell Had A JukeBox


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/HFbCOA0C-1c]Travis Tritt feat. The Eagles-Take It Easy - YouTube[/ame]

Travis Tritt~ Take It Easy


----------



## Ragnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DS3UmyOA-u4&list=PL2C971AF0E50DD3B2&index=24]Soulsavers-Unbalanced Pieces - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/_RzF5eGZCDE]Travis Tritt - Love of A Woman (live) - YouTube[/ame]

Travis Tritt ~ Love Of A Woman


----------



## jon_berzerk

*-Chicken Train-*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wdr_K53QeGs]Ozark Mountain Daredevils (Chicken Train) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

"sometimes life just seems like chapters of goodbyes"

[ame=http://youtu.be/17VudJ6lr4k]Rascal Flatts - Here Comes Goodbye - YouTube[/ame]

Rascal Flatts ~ Here Comes Goodbye


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/2MTSBcvI9DI]Rascal Flatts - These Days - YouTube[/ame]

Rascal Flatts ~These Days


----------



## BlueGin

Rascal Flatts ~ I Melt


----------



## BlueGin

jon_berzerk said:


> *-Chicken Train-*
> 
> Ozark Mountain Daredevils (Chicken Train) - YouTube



Interesting.


----------



## bayoubill

more OMD... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVtHMDJcmxE]Ozark Mountain Daredevils ~ If You Wanna Get To Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

makes me wanna listen to this again... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdpAop7gp0w]GEORGIA SATELLITES - Keep Your Hands To Yourself - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

*-it will shine when it shines-*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bgzgLai28U]Ozark Mountain Daredevils - lt'll Shine When it Shines live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'n this too...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FekVR_SC5M"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FekVR_SC5M[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

Georgia Satellites ~ Battleship Chains


----------



## Kat3eWhit

I drive a huge hummer, and my bumper sticker says I hate gay people.


----------



## BDBoop

Kat3eWhit said:


> I drive a huge hummer, and my bumper sticker says I hate gay people.



Huh. I have not heard that song before.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

I am crazy about this genius.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jndjluWJSLw]Estas Tonne - Between Fire and Water - Stadtspektakel Landshut 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Evanescence - My Immortal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo]Evanescence - My Immortal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/2Pi2niIrXjo]Just When I Needed You Most - Randy VanWarmer?(Rare Version) - YouTube[/ame]

Randy VanWarmer ~ Just When I Needed You Most


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/JCmoSqhDulM]Can't Help Falling In Love (Richard Marx) - YouTube[/ame]

Richard Marx ~ Can't Help Falling In Love With You


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ghb-b2k67UQ]Richard Marx - Through My Veins (HD Live) - YouTube[/ame]

Richard Marx ~ Through My Veins


----------



## hjmick

And I hate myself for it...


----------



## BlueGin

Love this !!

[ame=http://youtu.be/zxf9w_j7yYc]Richard Marx - The Letter (Live with Hugh Jackman) - YouTube[/ame]

Richard Marx and Hugh Jackman ~ The Letter


----------



## BlueGin

A new one... Woot!!

[ame=http://youtu.be/MBWt6uKo-sE]Richard Marx - "Just Go" Lyric Video - YouTube[/ame]

Richard Marx ~ Just Go


----------



## Ropey

Elton John - Blues For Baby and Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyBJoj1zK_4]Blues For Baby And Me - Elton John (Don't Shoot Me 4 of 10) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBcXe2B97TQ]Florence and The Machine-Seven Devils GOOD QUALITY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i1mr9amqeg]Kimbra - "Plain Gold Ring" (Live at Sing Sing Studios) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcGzwyTvkIQ]Roy Orbison - You Got It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

*-rocket man-*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hARDXYz2io]William Shatner "Rocket Man" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/KHXOQFJCtvc]IN MY DREAMS by REO SPEEDWAGON - YouTube[/ame]

REO Speedwagon ~ In My Dreams


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/QheXGDT2bHs]Foreigner - say you will - YouTube[/ame]

Foreigner ~ Say You Will


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/5gU5Vg2JokU]Europe - Superstitious - YouTube[/ame]

Europe ~ Susperstitious


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/rrSdXtFJG20]Warrant - Heaven - YouTube[/ame]

Warrant ~ Heaven


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/gcMuRHvqURE]STEVE AUGERI - RIVERSIDE - YouTube[/ame]

Steve Augeri ~ Riverside


----------



## Moonglow

Sounds even better with computer sound system with woof-woof-ers.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s3iGpDqQpQ]Korn - Falling Away from Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/u8NHvf1heQo]Tall Stories - Alright (1990 Demo with Steve Augeri) - YouTube[/ame]

Steve Augeri/Tall Stories ~ Alright


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/QXrPLr8wXGQ]Tall Stories - Stay With Me - YouTube[/ame]

Tall Stories ~ Stay With Me


----------



## Moonglow

Don Rickles, Vegas 1963


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuyqHl89WjA]Hello Dummy! (1/3) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/fE9py7N7zfM]Tall Stories - Wild On The Run - YouTube[/ame]

Tall Stories ~ Wild On The Run


----------



## Borillar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqprkIfJgu4]Molly Hatchet Fall Of The Peacemakers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkCKaAgu8h4]Simon and Garfunkel -- The Sound of Silence -- with Lyrics. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zwNUdk5roM]Don't Let Him Go - REO Speedwagon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/g62FAjh400A]Kenny Loggins-Heart to Heart - YouTube[/ame]

Kenny Loggins ~ Heart To Heart


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/R7FJcDoknxY]??´ *`?.?Kenny Loggins - For The First Time??´ *`?.? - YouTube[/ame]

Kenny Loggins ~ For The First Time


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/edHhe8HyekE]Kenny Loggins and Stevie Nicks Whenever I call You Friend - YouTube[/ame]

Kenny Loggins ~ Stevie Nicks ~ Whenever I Call You Friend


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/JPpDgzrSaYs]Kenny Loggins - Mr Night.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

Kenny Loggins ~ Mr Night


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/CkfUrWUgPe4]Kenny Chesney & Uncle Kracker - When The Sun Goes Down - YouTube[/ame]

Kenny Chesney and Uncle Kracker ~When The Sun Goes Down


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/jAY3mPrVhkk]Don't know how(not to love you) - Uncle Kracker - YouTube[/ame]

Uncle Kracker ~ Don't Know How (Not To Love You)


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Fv1Z88_MQas]Uncle Kracker...You Got That Thang - YouTube[/ame]

Uncle Kracker ~ You Got That Thang


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to my Men at work record 

Current song: Overkill


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/DISGpY-cHvw]FOREVER MY DARLING ELVIS PRESLEY - YouTube[/ame]

Elvis Presley ~ Forever My Darling


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/tC-Q8-i-7hA]Elvis Presely Make The World Go Away Live Performance - YouTube[/ame]

Elvis Presley ~ Make The World Go Away


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/IRczuT-OFxk]Aaron Neville - Crazy Love - YouTube[/ame]

Aaron Neville ~ Crazy Love


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZkSnuwKTcvA]Aaron Neville - Tears On My Pillow - YouTube[/ame]

Aaron Neville ~ Tears On My Pillow


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/IfPDOSSaqeU]Be My Baby - Aaron Neville - YouTube[/ame]

Aaron Neville ~ Be My Baby


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/UKcrE81EMXs]Kid Rock - Let's Ride [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]

Kid Rock ~ Lets Ride


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZIp_GmwLbnM]Kid Rock - Cold and Empty [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]

Kid Rock ~ Cold And Empty


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/iJ2HUEvacxs]Kid Rock When U Love Someone - YouTube[/ame]

Kid Rock ~ When You Love Someone


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/R7_pwYckeA0]Kid Rock - Don't Tell Me You Love Me - YouTube[/ame]

Kid Rock ~ Don't Tell Me You Love Me


----------



## HUGGY

I was digging around curious about what the girls from ABBA were up to and found this..

Frida...the brunette looks pretty good for 65..  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qzIZ2EP8Uw]ABBA FRIDA LYNGSTAD ACAPELLA DANCING QUEEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfbvm52G8fE]Living For The City - Stevie Wonder (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTC-OjgwLxg"]Jean-Luc Ponty - Cosmic Messenger (1978) - YouTube[/ame]

My Graduation Year...First I ever Heard from Mr. Ponty...Been a big FAN ever since...


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUFOVu1CurM]Icehouse - Electric Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

eagle1462010 said:


> Icehouse - Electric Blue - YouTube


 
Thank you. Like it. Going to the Radio Station (See Sigline)...

UPLOADED.

Hope you have time? There are several hundred songs in the Library...I INVITE ALL USMB Members to suggest songs.


----------



## eagle1462010

Sig line had this playing....................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wRHBLwpASw]ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07IDakz5Sww]Real Life - Send Me An Angel lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

eagle1462010 said:


> Real Life - Send Me An Angel lyrics - YouTube


Uploaded. Thanks.Have patience to hear it...I have several Hundred...and the DJ is RANDOM


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktRsl2hAPhY]Roxette - Listen To Your Heart (video oficial) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

eagle1462010 said:


> Roxette - Listen To Your Heart (video oficial) - YouTube


 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2Ph1g1wh1w"]Saga - Listen To Your Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2xt5Uht78c"]Saga - Ashes To Ashes (Chapter Eleven) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjNB7l7D-Ok]One Day Deep-Praful-2003 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

Remake Of A Pink Floyd Favourite...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuqMhvbkIy8"]Tangerine Dream - Wish You Were Here (2010) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

Remake of an Old Bowie Favourite...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0DBlM2vs_o"]Tangerine Dream - Space Oddity - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5TDz-C3wlI"]Tangerine Dream - One Night In Space - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbbYn7d_W8s]Dark Star 1974 Theme Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZs22eP02H4]Blondie - Contact in red square & Kung Fu Girls 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xK4a92SyEto]A.I. - Alien Sex (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBmrTOVXJvM]Mona Lisa Overdrive - Imagination - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qT2AzADO8ko]150 - Van Morrison - Domino - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVYHSi3HQNg]Moondance - Van Morrison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWvbu5K7MBM]Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl1rRxG251s]Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush - Don't give up (first version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

BDBoop said:


> Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush - Don't give up (first version) - YouTube



Dang that's one of my faves.


----------



## BDBoop

Mr. H. said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush - Don't give up (first version) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang that's one of my faves.
Click to expand...


Same. The lyrics are just perfection, those two are like the perfect voices for the song.


----------



## Mr. H.

I'm listening to the sounds of silence. No music, not nuttin', honey. 

Zip, nada, quiet. 

AND I LIKE IT.


----------



## BDBoop

Yeah, same. I hate hitting pause/mute every time the phone rings, so I'm just sitting here. Lunch is in 14 minutes, give-or-take.


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfK67uzz83o]The Beatles - Dig a Pony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oOCas3geXc]Dishwalla-Pretty Babies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/1OUNH0gnT1k]Jonathan & Charlotte - Unintended - YouTube[/ame]

Johnathan and Charlotte ~ Unintended


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/s7_UtWJfFBY]Wade Hayes - What I Meant To Say - YouTube[/ame]

Wade Hayes ~ What I Meant To Say


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/J0tn11Ldk7Y]Wade Hayes - On A Good Night - YouTube[/ame]

Wade Hayes ~ On A Good Night


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/y1Df4Z1YwNM]Wade Hayes ~Tore Up From The Floor Up - YouTube[/ame]

Wade Hayes ~ Tore Up From The Floor up


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQZoU7iBYN8]Led Zeppelin - Hey Hey What Can I Do (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4v-_p5dU34]Led Zeppelin-The Rain Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKOngTfTMs0]No Quarter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMf3B8R2WEA]billy idol - Wasteland - Cyberpunk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp3kcHchD1Y]Rage Against The Machine: Bombtrack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVg5_gCeBRQ]sprung monkey "get em outta here" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9W9VdKt1WI]Ace of Base - I saw the sign - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gLyAUFKoX4]A - The Distance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTrDGfNjsx0]Collective Soul - Vent (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH0cUYPUE8o]Damien Rice - The Blower's Daughter (LYRICS + FULL SONG) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

"When You Were Our *Man"
Bruno Mars

Same government but it feels just a little bit bigger now
Rush on the radio but he don't sound the same
When my friends talk about you, all it does is just tear me down
Cause my heart breaks a little when I hear your name

It all just sounds like oooooh
Mmm, too young, too dumb to realize
That you should have been wielding Presidential powers
Ann holding your hand
I should have given you all my hours
Instead of campaigning Libertarian
I shouldn't have voted 3rd party
But I was in a libertarian trance
Now my country's trancing
But it's trancing with another man

My pride, my ego, my needs, and my selfish ways
Caused a good severe conservative like you to lose the race
Now I never, never get to clean up the mess I made, ohh
And it haunts me every time I close my eyes

It all just sounds like oooooh
Mmm, too young, too dumb to realize
That you should have been wielding Presidential powers
Ann holding your hand
I should have given you all my hours
Instead of campaigning Libertarian
I shouldn't have voted 3rd party
But I was in a libertarian trance
Now my country's trancing
But it's trancing with another man

Although it hurts
I'll be the first to say that I was wrong
Oh, I know I'm actually much too late
To try and rectify my mistakes
But I just want you to know

I hope he loses his powers
I hope he overplays his hand
On vacation all his hours
And at every chance
A member of the communist party
Cause I see how those innocent people are under his trance
I wish I did all the things I should have done
When you were our man
Did all the things I should have done
When you were our man

(I can't post url's yet, so you'll just have to sing!)


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ptr9vCKpbrA]Kris Kristofferson - Hellacious acres (A star is born, 1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cQh1ccqu8M]Nickelback - How You Remind Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to a song I recorded earlier off Q102s stream  (a 1987 song)


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSVd8szH7Qk]patti smith,because the night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN38vED24Eg]Tommy James&the Shondell_Crytal Blue persuasion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfcSXmFFVfE]THESE EYES (THE GUESS WHO) SUBTITULADA. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPqT031SWT4]No Sugar Tonight The Guess Who 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ha-ZsGxCb8]America - Ventura Highway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rxgGVIrDqY]America - Sister Golden Hair (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I love love love this song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fF8wU4Nl9Y]Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGDA0Hecw1k]Mike & The Mechanics - The living Years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkrLmeeCrhY]The Steve Miller Band "Serenade" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ze8XC18JoQo]The Clarks - Snowman - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE-YF5yWxjQ]The Clarks - 04 - Born Too Late - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUMA8zyuqcs]Bob Welch, Ebony Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ztc_DjWf3T8]Nectar of the gods.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

Im listening to my Beatles Record 

Current song: I wanna hold your hand


----------



## theliq

Dude111 said:


> Im listening to my Beatles Record
> 
> Current song: I wanna hold your hand



Organist extrordinaire..Winston Wright  "Top Secret" on utube

steve


----------



## Dude111




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFTFJLAFIyE]The Fixx - The Sign of Fire - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrUsNCRwpUs]Flight to Staniel Cay Exumas 2013, Music by The Fixx 'Liner' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M]Kool & The Gang - Celebration - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7TLTjqUyog]Collective Soul - The World I Know (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQiXQUGbac0]Jackson Browne - The Pretender + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jtpf8N5IDE]Queen - 'Who Wants To Live Forever' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ]Scorpions - Wind Of Change - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ByIYof4mqo]Journey - Open Arms (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

QuickHitCurepon said:


> 150 - Van Morrison - Domino - YouTube
> 
> Moondance - Van Morrison - YouTube



Another great Van Morrison tune


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E6YFJ8KHYc]Van Morrison - Tupelo Honey (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3mptQi9k-A]Keith Whitley/Allison Krauss-"When You Say Nothing At All" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8SAK-i_GWo]Good Ole Boys Like Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGeDbzVqgCE]Tubesteak Jones Song IUMA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2q_-xN2N54]Tesla - Love Song - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cw1ng75KP0]Heart - Alone - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muhFxXce6nA]Cheap Trick - The Flame - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9OGfBGOCpk]Foreigner - I wanna know what love is video - YouTube[/ame] 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCFDo3XSUsQ]Led Zeppelin - Tangerine (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iEgijyJbAg]Led Zeppelin-The Rover - YouTube[/ame]  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIFFH2mokKc]Shinedown - Through the Ghost - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry5vZTnCq9c]Shinedown - Amaryllis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBv6qyZWZVY]Winger - Miles Away HQ [Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_uh8XjgLTE]Damn Yankees - High Enough (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBi7DIAdY-Y]Disturbed - I'm alive (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3moLkjvhEu0&list=RDYV4oYkIeGJc]Disturbed - Stricken [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-nxWEJ7x0Y]Overburdened - Disturbed (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYKASgLIONg]"Sex Police" - from the album "Medallion" (1991) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPGkqeAzsQQ]I Won't Be Going South - The Palladinos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Right Now - Blue Plate Special

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCie21_EDj0]Blue Plate Special "Right Now" - YouTube[/ame]

Also "Night out" and "Double talkin' fool" on the 1998 album _A Night Out with Blue Plate Special_.


----------



## laughinReaper

RIP Terri L.   1948 -2013

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99j0zLuNhi8]Creed - With Arms Wide Open - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-fyNgHdmLI]Creed - My Sacrifice (Video) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnkuBUAwfe0]Creed - One Last Breath (Video 2009) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-8eZOHIItQ]Third Day - Medley (Give, Turn Your Eyes Upon Jesus, Your Love Oh Lord) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Catching On - Dynamite Boy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4cC48zVjv0]Dynamite Boy - Catching On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Identity Crisis - Thrice

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbkwNvShDDM]Thrice - Identity Crisis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nox

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvyJ2uT39CI]Arabic Spanish - Habibi ya nour el - My darling you are the glow in my eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjNn4bbbgSw]Seven Mary Three - Cumbersome (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJFurFRvs8A]Oasis - Wonderwall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvqqQDF9BSo]Talking Heads - Life During Wartime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c79zv5XG5Dw]Manfred Mann - Quinn the Eskimo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcveyL_7xn8&list=PL4B8AB462004C87E2]JOE WALSH | Rocky Mountain Way | Crossroads Guitar Festival 2004 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

david bowie - changes 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl3vxEudif8]david bowie - changes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

as always, I'm listening to whatever pops up and plays in my head from memory...

'n right now, it's this...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo[/ame]


----------



## rdean

This song was playing in another window when I saw this thread.  The background vocals are really smooth.  The song made me sleepy.  Almost hit my head on the keyboard.


----------



## Borillar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtTGfWDamVE]Three Dog Night - Liar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Keb' Mo' - Life is beautiful


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://youtu.be/wSdPrUcd3B4]Nazareth - Changin' Times - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://youtu.be/UNfS9Ywb2Cc]The Beatles - The Fool On The Hill - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

P!nk - Raise Your Glass


----------



## Connery

Cat Stevens - The First Cut Is The Deepest


----------



## Connery

Yusuf Islam - Heaven, Where True Love Goes


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://youtu.be/er_34S8t42g]Shooting Star - Bad Company - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theliq

froggy said:


> Shooting Star - Bad Company - YouTube



Now then here I go[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUVHTq7M4Uw]YouTube[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://youtu.be/j7fvIKOm564]Bad Motor Scooter - Montrose - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://youtu.be/geHMqXOtzAU]Quiet Riot - Mama Weer All Crazee Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://youtu.be/XkKulSH2nNc]Marilyn Manson - Tainted Love HD 720p (best quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_VWtTcaBEs]Golden Earring Twilight Zone Live Leiden 1984 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yGFuX2KDQs]The Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter - the best version ever. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Rolling Stones-Wild Horses


----------



## Ropey

Turn the Page

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAbY2cmEsS0]Bob Seger - Turn the page (original 1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DEjAhahh7o]Marc Cohn - Walk on water - YouTube[/ame]
Marc Cohn - Walk on water


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgmzzDWUJ94]The Alan Parsons Project- Days Are Numbers (The Traveller) - YouTube[/ame]
The Alan Parsons Project- Days Are Numbers (The Traveller)


----------



## Luissa

Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## Luissa

Favorite song right now 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## Luissa

Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## alexadam1212

alologize-timbaland


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWNKHi2joJE]Gregg Allman - I'm No Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Lindsey Buckingham - Trouble

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO1sQPs3U8k]Lindsey Buckingham - Trouble (1981) (Music Video) 720p - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SayMyName

Outstanding cover of the song Royals, by Lorde,  sung here by Alex Boye. A great take on the satirical song on some aspects of modern American values.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVzwkn_ilwA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVzwkn_ilwA[/ame]


----------



## History

Nothin' on but the Radio - Gary Allan


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwqHarJnQP8]Eagles - Peaceful Easy Feeling -HD - YouTube[/ame]

I get this feeling I may know you
as a lover and a friend
but this voice keeps whispering
in my other ear, tells me
I may never see you again
'cause I get a peaceful, easy feeling
and I know you won't let me down
'cause I'm already standing on the ground


----------



## Connery

Need some space and fresh air from the negativity and infighting  where I normally post music.


Quicksilver Messenger Service "Fresh Air"


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRyELKGLGag]Bob Marley - Stir it Up HQ (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

The Cranberries - Linger


----------



## PredFan

Oddly enough, I'm listening to Johnny Cash, I Walk the Line. I heard it on a talk show intro this morning and its stuck in my head. I am shocked to admit that I actually like the song. Funny that.


----------



## Connery

Van Morrison - Jackie Wilson Said (I'm in Heaven When You Smile)


----------



## Connery

VAN MORRISON _ Cliff Richards -Whenever God Shines His Light .


----------



## Connery

Steely Dan Dirty Work


----------



## Connery

"Love Like This (feat. Sean Kingston)


----------



## Connery

Natasha Bedingfield - Pocketful Of Sunshine


----------



## tinydancer

Connery said:


> Van Morrison - Jackie Wilson Said (I'm in Heaven When You Smile)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1R8MP3GGGs



I was wasted when I saw him. I sorta came into hearing him at this one point. Brown eyed girls. It was unreal the way he sang. Shananananana It was a good time.


----------



## tinydancer

He sat there. He came in and out. He just sort of started to play. It was unreal. Having lived and loved with a player oh my gosh it was awesome.


----------



## tinydancer

Oh cripes we are really old. Sheesh.  Some fun though. Glad you guys are out there.


----------



## Connery

*Thread closed the number of posts are slowing down server*.

*
A New thread has been created here>>> http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/342078-what-are-you-listening-to.html*


----------

